# Official Indy DVD Thread



## Platt

Time for a new thread, links to the old ones below.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/214635-official-indy-dvd-help-thread.html
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/410223-official-indy-dvd-help-thread.html


----------



## KingKicks

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzIqUCdL07Y

ROH Take No Prisoners 2009 Teaser

Can't wait to watch this again. Incredibly fun show live.

Also Supercard of Honor IV is now available to preorder and due for release on the 14th.


----------



## Meteora2004

Benjo™;7312600 said:


> Also Supercard of Honor IV is now available to preorder and due for release on the 14th.


Hopefully that means it'll be available for purchase at the shows next weekend; that's usually how it is, IIRC. I'm planning on just getting that and 7AS at the moment; in case I decide to take advantage of B3G1F, though, does anyone have any suggestions for other good '09 shows?


----------



## KingKicks

Meteora2004 said:


> Hopefully that means it'll be available for purchase at the shows next weekend; that's usually how it is, IIRC. I'm planning on just getting that and 7AS at the moment; in case I decide to take advantage of B3G1F, though, does anyone have any suggestions for other good '09 shows?


Just ordered SOH and 7AS :side:

Most are praising Steel City Clash as a very good show to watch.


----------



## Meteora2004

Benjo™;7312642 said:


> Just ordered SOH and 7AS :side:
> 
> Most are praising Steel City Clash as a very good show to watch.


Yeah, I've read it's a good supplement to 7AS, so I might get it; it all depends on how much money I feel like spending when I get there.

Also, ROHHelp confirmed that Supercard of Honor IV will in fact be available in Manassas and NYC next weekend.


----------



## Lost10

Guys I have a question. I want to buy 2 or 3 Best of's (5$) and maybe 7AS and SOH. And I want to take advantage of the 20% discount. Can I do that or not because it says that SOH come out on June 14th.


----------



## Meteora2004

Lost10 said:


> Guys I have a question. I want to buy 2 or 3 Best of's (5$) and maybe 7AS and SOH. And I want to take advantage of the 20% discount. Can I do that or not because it says that SOH come out on June 14th.


You can, but they won't ship your order until Supercard of Honor IV is released.


----------



## Lost10

Meteora2004 said:


> You can, but they won't ship your order until Supercard of Honor IV is released.


Great. No I don't have a problem with it.


----------



## Platt

TAKE 20% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!

You can now save 20% Off your next order on all items listed on the ROH website with no minimum purchase. This sale includes all DVD's, tickets, books, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.

This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events.

To redeem your 20% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: triple into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Sale ends Thursday, June 11th at 10 AM EST. DVD Subscription package, Ric Flair & Bret Hart autograph tickets and shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.

You can combine the 20% off sale with either of the sales listed below!!!

SPECIAL $5 (OR LESS) DVD INVENTORY REDUCTION SALE!!!

Don't miss this special sale on select FIP titles from 2004-2006, select Ring of Honor Best Of's and Straight Shootin' titles:

-FIP Fallout Night 1 11/12/04 (Homicide vs. BJ Whitmer FIP Title Match)
-FIP Fallout Night 2 11/13/04 (Homicide vs. CM Punk FIP Title Falls Count Anywhere Match)
-FIP Florida Rumble 12/17/04 (Homicide vs. Spanky FIP Title Match, CM Punk vs. James Gibson)
-FIP New Years Classic 1/7/05 (Homicide vs. James Gibson FIP Title Match, Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe)
-FIP Unfinished Business 1/8/05 (Homicide & Gibson vs. CM Punk & Azrieal, Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe)
-FIP New Dawn Rising 2/11/05 (Austin Aries & Homicide vs. Bryan Danielson & Rocky Romero)
-FIP Dangerous Intentions 2/12/05 (Homicide vs. Rocky Romero FIP Title Match, CM Punk vs. Bryan Danielson)
-FIP With Malice 3/25/05 (CM Punk vs. James Gibson, Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong)
-FIP Bring The Pain 3/26/05 (CM Punk vs. Bryan Danielson two out of three falls match)
-FIP The Usual Suspects 4/22/05 (FIP crowns its first tag team champions)
-FIP Violence Is The Answer 4/23/05 (Homicide vs. CM Punk FIP Title Anything Goes Match, Spanky vs. Strong)
-FIP In Full Force 5/27/05 (Homicide vs. Colt Cabana FIP Title Match)
-FIP Unstoppable 5/28/05 (CM Punk & Samoa Joe vs. Colt Cabana & Sal Rinuaro)
-FIP Sold Out 6/24/05 (Huge eight man tag team main event)
-FIP Payback 6/25/05 (CM Punk vs. Colt Cabana)
-FIP Heatstroke '05 Night 1 8/5/05 (CM Punk vs. Ace Steel, Samoa Joe vs. Spanky)
-FIP Heatstroke '05 Night 2 8/6/05 (CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong)
-FIP Big Year One Bash Night 1 9/2/05 (James Gibson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Homicide vs. Nigel McGuinness FIP Title Match)
-FIP X-Factor 10/7/05 (Homicide vs. Austin Aries FIP Title Match)
-FIP Fallout 2005 10/8/05 (Roderick Strong vs. Milano Collection AT)
-FIP Strong vs. Evans 1/7/06 (Jack Evans vs. Roderick Strong)
-FIP Chasing The Dragon 6/9/06 (Davey Richards vs. Colt Cabana vs. Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Canadian Cougar vs. Steve Madison Elimination Match)
-FIP Impact of Honor 6/10/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match)
-FIP Second Year Spectacular Night 1 9/8/06 (Davey Richards vs. Delirious, Jay Briscoe vs. Jerelle Clark, Black Market vs. Colt Cabana & Sal Rinauro)
-FIP Second Year Spectacular Night 2 9/9/06 (Roderick Strong vs. Delirious, Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Colt Cabana, Black Market & Allison Danger vs. The Heartbreak Express & Lacey in a No DQ Mixed Tag Match)

-Best of AJ Styles Vol. 2- The Phenomenon Continues
-Best of Christopher Daniels Vol. 2- Say Your Prayers
-Best of Roderick Strong- Suffering Is Inevitable
-Best of Spanky- Danger! Danger!
-Best of The Rottweilers- Let The Gates Of Hell Open
-Do or Die IV- Elizabeth, NJ 2/19/05

-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 2
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 3
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 4
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 5
-Secrets of the Ring with Al Snow
-Straight Shootin’ with 2 Cold Scorpio
-Straight Shootin’ with Kamala
-Straight Shootin’ with Skandar Akbar
-Straight Shootin’ with Samoa Joe
-Straight Shootin’ with Ron Killings
-Straight Shootin’ with The Fantastics
-Straight Shootin’ with One Man Gang
-Straight Shootin’ with Butch Reed
-Straight Shootin’ with The Midnight Express
-Straight Shootin’ with Tom Prichard
-Straight Shootin’ with Mr. Fuji
-Straight Shootin’ with Brad Armstrong
-Straight Shootin’ with Mike Rotunda
-Straight Shootin’ with Jushin Liger
-Straight Shootin’ with Francine
-Straight Shootin’ with Marc Mero
-Straight Shootin’ with Ken Patera
-Straight Shootin’ with Paul Ellering
-Straight Shootin’ with Jim Cornette & Bobby Heenan Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin’ with Jim Cornette & Bobby Heenan Vol. 3
-Straight Shootin’ with Jim Mitchell
-Straight Shootin’ with Terry Funk & Shane Douglas
-Straight Shootin’ with Percy Pringle Vol. 1
-Straight Shootin’ with Percy Pringle Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin’ with Jim Cornette & Percy Pringle
-Straight Shootin’ with Jim Cornette & JJ Dillon
-Straight Shootin’ with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts Vol. 1
-Straight Shootin’ with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin’ with AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels
-Straight Shootin’ with Raven & Sandman Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin’ with The Women of Honor
-Straight Shootin’ with Bruno Sammartino
-Straight Shootin’ with Konnan

Sale ends Thursday, June 11th at 10 AM EST. Sale prices are valid WHILE SUPPLIES LAST. You can find all of the $5 sale DVD's in the "Weekly Specials" section at www.rohwrestling.com.


25% OFF TICKETS FOR LIVE ROH EVENTS!!!

Ring of Honor reserved live event tickets (ringside or balcony) are now on sale for 25% off the regular price. Discounts have already been made on the website so you don't need a special sale code. This sale includes the following events:

-6/12 Manassas, VA (Live Ric Flair Appearance)
-6/13 New York, NY (Manhattan Mayhem III- Live Ric Flair Appearance)
-6/19 Philadelphia, PA (TV Taping)
-6/20 Philadelphia, PA (TV Taping)
-6/26 Detroit, MI (Live Ric Flair Appearance)
-6/27 Chicago Ridge, IL (Live Ric Flair Appearance)
-7/24 Toronto, Ontario
-7/25 Toronto, Ontario (Live Ric Flair Appearance)
-9/18 Dayton, OH
-9/25 Boston, MA
-10/9 Collinsville, IL
-10/10 Indianapolis, IN

AS A BONUS YOU CAN ALSO USE THE 20% OFF DISCOUNT LISTED ABOVE TO SAVE EVEN MORE MONEY ON YOUR TICKET PURCHASE. Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Thursday, June 11th at 10 AM EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.


NEW MERCHANDISE RELEASES

The following items are available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:

Supercard of Honor IV- Houston, TX 4/3/09 (DVD-Preorder)








This title is scheduled to begin shipping on June 14th!!!

Nigel McGuinness defends the ROH World Title against Jerry Lynn; KENTA vs. Davey Richards for the GHC Jr. Title; Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Roderick Strong; Bryan Danielson vs. Alex Koslov; Tyler Black & The Necro Butcher vs. Austin Aries & Jimmy Jacobs; plus much more.
1. Erick Stevens vs. Rhett Titus
2. Chris Hero, Eddie Edwards, & Incognito vs. Kevin Steen, Jay Briscoe, & Magno
3. Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Roderick Strong
4. Bobby Dempsey vs. Kamala
5. El Generico vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Blue Demon Jr, vs. Brent Albright
6. Bryan Danielson vs. Alex Koslov
7. Colt Cabana vs. D-Lo Brown
8. KENTA vs. Davey Richards (GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title Match).
9. Tyler Black & The Necro Butcher vs. Austin Aries & Jimmy Jacobs
10. Nigel McGuinness vs. Jerry Lynn (ROH World Title Match)

wXw 16 Carat Gold Tournament Night 3 3/8/09 (Double DVD-R Set)

1. Zack Sabre jr. vs. Shingo
2. Steve Douglas vs. Drake Younger
3. Streetfight: Kartel vs. Erick Stevens & Martin Stone
4. Sternau vs. Dan Paysan
5. wXw Lightheavyweight Title Match: Tommy End vs. Tatshuhito Takaiwa
6. wXw World Title Match: Bryan Danielson vs. Absolute Andy vs. Adam Polak vs. Tyler Black
7. Chris Sabin vs. Doug Williams
8. Sami Callihan & Big van Walter vs. Daisuke Sekimoto & Bad Bones
9. Drake Younger vs. Shingo

wXw 16 Carat Gold Tournament Night 2 3/7/09 (Double DVD-R Set)

1. Bryan Danielson vs. Zack Sabre jr.
2. Steve Douglas vs. Daisuke Sekimoto
3. wXw Lightheavyweight Title Match: Emil Sitoci vs. Dan Paysan vs. Chris Sabin vs. Tommy End
4. Big van Walter vs. Drake Younger
5. Sami Callihan vs. Erick Stevens
6. Shingo vs. Tyler Black
7. Kartel & Tatsuhito Takaiwa vs. Doug Williams & Martin Stone & Absolute Andy
8. wXw World Title Match: Bad Bones vs. Bryan Danielson

wXw 16 Carat Gold Tournament Night 1 3/6/09 (Double DVD-R Set)

1. Martin Stone vs. Daisuke Sekimoto
2. Adam Polak vs. Drake Younger
3. Seve Douglas vs. Tatsuhito Takaiwa
4. Bryan Danielson vs. Doug Williams
5. Terry Frazier vs. Zack Sabre jr.
6. Big van Walter vs. Erick Stevens
7. Absolute Andy vs. Shingo
8. Tyler Black vs. Chris Sabin
9. Dan Paysan vs. Sami Callihan vs. Sha Samuels vs. Tommy End

WWE Macho Madness- The Ulimate Randy Savage Collection (3 Disc Set)

He was one of the most controversial superstars in history of sports entertainment, through his complicated relationship with Miss Elizabeth, his dramatic WWE championship tournament run at WrestleMania IV, the formation and explosive breakup of the MegaPowers with Hulk Hogan, his reign as the Macho King, and his shocking jump to WCW. Macho Man Randy Savage brought a chaotic poetry to the ring. Hes widely considered one of the finest in-ring competitors of all time, and his interviews were always a sight to behold. For the first time ever, fans can relive the entire storied career in Macho Madness: The Ultimate Randy Savage Collection, a 3-DVD set that spans two decades of exciting and intense matchups.

-Ring of Honor Official Jimmy Jacobs T-Shirt


----------



## KingKicks

Platt said:


>


RUSSIA! RUSSIA! RUSSIA! Oh yeah Koslov :side:


----------



## Platt

Really hope they bring him back some time he played a great midcard heel.


----------



## KingKicks

Definitely. Both of his matches were alot of fun and the crowd gave him a good ovation after each match as well.


----------



## Maxx Hero

If the Embassy actually was gonna be anything like an embassy he would be a great member. Much better than Ryan, Rave, and Osiris. I mean, Koslov, Claudio, and Mamaluke would be a great group. The fucking axis of evil!


----------



## erikstans07

Meteora2004 said:


> You can, but they won't ship your order until Supercard of Honor IV is released.


Not true. I did the B3G2F when 7th Anniversary Show went up for pre-order and I received my order, with 7th Anniversary Show in it, the day after the show was released. Pre-orders get sent out a little before the DVD's go on sale.


----------



## -Mystery-

The best ROH can do is release Supercard of Honor IV on pre-order? It's getting kind of embarrassing ROH, it truly is.


----------



## Lost10

erikstans07 said:


> Not true. I did the B3G2F when 7th Anniversary Show went up for pre-order and I received my order, with 7th Anniversary Show in it, the day after the show was released. Pre-orders get sent out a little before the DVD's go on sale.


I hope this will happen with me too. But maybe this happened because you live in USA.

Any ideas about what DVDs I should get from the 5$ sale? I want 3 titles and I will propably pick 2. I don't want straight shootin and FIP. I'm just between Best of: AJ Styles, Daniels, Spanky and Strong.


----------



## erikstans07

Lost10 said:


> I hope this will happen with me too. But maybe this happened because you live in USA.
> 
> Any ideas about what DVDs I should get from the 5$ sale? I want 3 titles and I will propably pick 2. I don't want straight shootin and FIP. I'm just between Best of: AJ Styles, Daniels, Spanky and Strong.


Best of AJ Styles Vol 2 is a great DVD, I recommend that one.


----------



## Lost10

erikstans07 said:


> Best of AJ Styles Vol 2 is a great DVD, I recommend that one.


Yeah this one looks very good. And I'm thinking of getting Spanky as the second. I really like his style. Anyway, thanks for the help.


----------



## Meteora2004

erikstans07 said:


> Not true. I did the B3G2F when 7th Anniversary Show went up for pre-order and I received my order, with 7th Anniversary Show in it, the day after the show was released. Pre-orders get sent out a little before the DVD's go on sale.


Ah, didn't know that; just went by what I've seen ROHHelp say when the question is asked.

On a side note, if you look at the match listing for Supercard of Honor IV in Platt's post, you'll see that ROH spoiled one of the biggest matches on the card; they've since fixed it, though.


----------



## Sephiroth

The only thing to remember with pre-orders is they wait to send the rest of your order with it...right?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

http://www.highspots.com/category.asp?id=339

Shitload of ROH DVDs marked down on highspots.

$7.99 each:
Expect the Unexpected
Retribution - Round Robin Challenge II
Wrestlerave
Destiny
Fighting Spirit
Domination
Race to the Top Tournament Night 2
Dethroned
Rising Above 2007
Final Battle 2007

$9.99 each:
All Star Extravaganza
Manhattan Mayhem
Buffalo Stampede
Weekend of Champions Night 1
How We Roll
Time to Man Up
Unified
The Epic Encounter II
Gut Check
Survival of the Fittest 2006
Motor City Madness 2006
Honor Reclaims Boston
The Bitter End
The Chicago Spectacular Night 1
The Chicago Spectacular Night 2
Fifth Year Festival - NYC
The Battle of St. Paul
Race to the Top Tournament Night 1
Caged Rage
Man Up
Survival of the Fittest 2007
Northern Navigation
The Tokyo Summit
Glory By Honor VII


----------



## erikstans07

superdupersonic said:


> http://www.highspots.com/category.asp?id=339
> 
> Shitload of ROH DVDs marked down on highspots.
> 
> $7.99 each:
> Expect the Unexpected
> Retribution - Round Robin Challenge II
> Wrestlerave
> Destiny
> Fighting Spirit
> Domination
> Race to the Top Tournament Night 2
> Dethroned
> Rising Above 2007
> Final Battle 2007
> 
> *$9.99 each*:
> All Star Extravaganza
> Manhattan Mayhem
> Buffalo Stampede
> Weekend of Champions Night 1
> How We Roll
> Time to Man Up
> Unified
> The Epic Encounter II
> Gut Check
> Survival of the Fittest 2006
> Motor City Madness 2006
> Honor Reclaims Boston
> The Bitter End
> The Chicago Spectacular Night 1
> The Chicago Spectacular Night 2
> Fifth Year Festival - NYC
> The Battle of St. Paul
> Race to the Top Tournament Night 1
> Caged Rage
> *Man Up*
> Survival of the Fittest 2007
> Northern Navigation
> *The Tokyo Summit*
> Glory By Honor VII


Yes, please.


----------



## -Mystery-

I'd recommend peeps to pick up NORTHERN NAVIGATION.


----------



## Lost10

OMG I don't know what to buy first. :lmao I hope that Highspots will keep this sale for at least 1 month.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Get Manhattan Mayhem, Man Up, Rising Above 2007, Final Battle 2007, Northern Navigation, and The Tokyo Summit.


----------



## Lost10

superdupersonic said:


> Get Manhattan Mayhem, Man Up, Rising Above 2007, Final Battle 2007, Northern Navigation, and The Tokyo Summit.


I already have all of them except Manhattan Mayhem and Final Battle 2007. I will also buy some shows that I can't find on the net from 2002. Thanks.


----------



## Sephiroth

superdupersonic said:


> http://www.highspots.com/category.asp?id=339
> 
> Shitload of ROH DVDs marked down on highspots.
> 
> $7.99 each:
> Fighting Spirit
> Race to the Top Tournament Night 2
> Rising Above 2007
> Final Battle 2007
> 
> $9.99 each:
> Manhattan Mayhem
> Unified
> Honor Reclaims Boston
> The Chicago Spectacular Night 2
> Man Up
> Northern Navigation
> The Tokyo Summit
> Glory By Honor VII


Buy these or you're a fucking fool


----------



## Pablo Escobar

I picked up Northern Navigation, Tokyo Summit, and Race to the top tournament Night 2. It was a good deal for those newer DVDs. I've had my eye on Northern Navigation and Tokyo Summit for a while. THen i threw in RTTT for the hell of it.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Fighting Spirit is also worth getting for the tags and main event. Same for Domination. I recommend Rising Above 2007 and Glory By Honor VII due to the fact that Nigel vs. Aries and Danielson vs. Nakajima are worth the DVD. And the undercards aren't total shit.

Oh yeah, everyone get Retribution to see London vs. Daniels. One of the most underrated matches ROH ever had.


----------



## KYSeahawks

Glad I saw that thanks might pick up some ROH now and just watched Kota Ibushi vs Davey Richards from BIB and holy crap what a great match ***3/4 just an exciting match and nearfalls were great love me some Davey.

Ended up just getting Destiny and Domination off of Highspots the only ones I didnt have that interest me.


----------



## Maxx Hero

Sephiroth said:


> Buy these or you're a fucking fool


Or you are just fiscally responsable and realize as a student paying $15,000 a year I have better things to do with my money?


----------



## KingKicks

Decided to finally watch ROH Caged Collision...

*
ROH Caged Collision

Three Way Match*
Kenny King vs. Silas Young vs. Alex Payne **¾*

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kevin Steen ***¼*

Delirious and Brodie Lee vs. Jerry Lynn and Necro Butcher ****

*Four Corner Survival*
Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries ****½-***¾

ROH World Title Match*
Nigel McGuinness vs. El Generico *****

Steel Cage Warfare*
Brent Albright, Roderick Strong, Erick Stevens, Jay Briscoe and Ace Steel vs. Davey Richards, Eddie Edwards, Tank Toland, Bobby Dempsey and Adam Pearce ****½*

*Now that I've seen all 12 ROH PPV's, I can quite easily say this is the worst. Ok little undercard to go with a very good yet disappointing FCS, great World title match and an alright booked yet meh main event.*​


----------



## seabs

*Watched the SCW from Caged Collision last week and it is awful. I know I normally rate matches like this (War Games included) lower than most people but I hated everything about this one. **1/2 I gave it. Yet to watch the other 2 matches I wanna check out though.*


----------



## McQueen

Was Final Battle 2007 the one headlined with Danielson vs Morishima vs Hero vs Aries and the AOTF/Briscoes tag? I didn't think that show was that great but its worth getting for only 7 bucks I suppose.


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> Was Final Battle 2007 the one headlined with Danielson vs Morishima vs Hero vs Aries and the AOTF/Briscoes tag? I didn't think that show was that great but its worth getting for only 7 bucks I suppose.


Don't forget Stevens/Strong. Definitely worth $8.


----------



## McQueen

That was the best part of the show, that and Hero acting like an asshole while Morishima was being eliminated.


----------



## HavocD

*ROH:Caged Collision 2009*

Kenny King vs. Silas Young vs. Alex Payne ****
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kevin Steen ***3/4*
Delirious & Brodie Lee vs. Jerry Lynn & Necro Butcher ***3/4*
Austin Aries & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black ****1/2-3/4*
*(ROH World Title Match)*Nigel McGuinness vs. El Generico ****1/2*
*(Steel Cage Match)*Brent Albright, Roderick Strong, Jay Briscoe, Erick Stevens, & Ace Steel vs. Sweet N' Sour Inc. *****


----------



## peep4life

McQueen said:


> That was the best part of the show, that and Hero acting like an asshole while Morishima was being eliminated.


I know a lot of people love the Young Knockout Kid gimmick, but sometimes I really miss flippy Hero, he was hilarious.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

McQueen said:


> That was the best part of the show, that and Hero acting like an asshole while Morishima was being eliminated.


No it wasn't. Davey vs. Marufuji outclassed everyone else.


----------



## McQueen

I disagree.


----------



## Sephiroth

peep4life said:


> I know a lot of people love the Young Knockout Kid gimmick, but sometimes I really miss flippy Hero, he was hilarious.


Because that's what I want to see in a 15 minute match involving Hero. Flipping and lots of comedy.


----------



## Halfnelson

Final Battle 07 had that clusterfuck tables match right? I remember hating that at the time, really awakard and dead when people weren't crashing through tables. Stevens-Strong was my favourite match too but the crowd was really quiet and took a little bit away from it for me.
*
Best of NJPW in the 1990s*

20. El Samurai vs. Shinjiro Ohtani ***3/4

19. Vader vs. Stan Hansen ****1/4

18. Hiroshi Hase vs. Great Muta ****1/2

17. Keiji Mutoh/Masa Chono vs. Hiroshi Hase/Kensuke Sasaki ***3/4

16. Vader vs. Antonio Inoki ****

I've already seen most of the matches on this set but I couldn't pass up five discs for thirteen dollars.


----------



## McQueen

I'm started to try and make it a rule to stay away from anything that involves Brent Albright and a gimmick.

Vader/Hansen is a pretty fun match but I would put it about a star lower. Vader almost killing Inoki always rocks my socks though.


----------



## Halfnelson

Yeah I can see giving a lower rating to Hansen-Vader, I've always rated it higher than most. I'm pretty liberal with star ratings to be honest. Speaking of which....

I wanted to wait to do the matches in order but I jumped around a little bit today, mainly because I'm on a Liger binge lately.

Jushin Liger vs. Owen Hart ****1/4

Jushin Liger vs. Shinjiro Ohtani ****1/2

Keiji Mutoh vs. Masa Chono ****3/4

Jushin Liger vs. Naoki Sano *****

Outside Misawa,Kobashi and maybe Kawada Liger is probably my top star getter(and one of the few guys I can watch three times in quick succession)


----------



## Lost10

I ordered Supercard of Honor IV, Best of: AJ Styles and BO: Spanky for 25 Euros. I hope that I made a good choice.


----------



## erikstans07

No worries man. I'm gettin SOH IV, I have that Styles best of, and I'm sure Spanky's best of is awesome.  Good choices.


EDIT: Finally finished this one. Been watching it for weeks.

*Chikara King of Trios 2009 Night 1*

Team EPIC WAR vs. The F1RST Family ****1/4*

The Osirian Portal vs. Team PWG ******

The Roughnecks vs. Team Uppercut ***3/4*

Team CZW vs. Da Soul Touchaz *****

F.I.S.T. vs. Death Match Kings *****

Team DDT vs. The Future Is Now ****1/2*
_This one got quite sloppy at times, but it was still very good._

Incoherence vs. Masters of a Thousand Holds ****3/4*
_Another very good one. Don't understand why this wasn't the main event, to be honest._

The Unstable vs. The Cold Front ***3/4*
_Very disappointing as a main event. Should have been a midcard matchup. It is very confusing that it was the main event._

*I am now done with the whole King of Trios weekend. Night 2 was the best of the 3 nights. Then Night 3, then Night 1.*​


----------



## KingCrash

From PWG's 99 & 100, the battle continues between Generico & Taylor/Omega:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGqZ4yqkpB8


----------



## KaijuFan

That clip was amazing, might have to spend some of my graduation money on those two shows.


----------



## ddog121

lmao at Rick Knox scarring Omega and Taylor off because Knox clotheslines the fuck out of Omega at Express Written Consent. Plus, you can always count on Cabana saving the day.


----------



## KingKicks

KingCrash said:


> From PWG's 99 & 100, the battle continues between Generico & Taylor/Omega:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGqZ4yqkpB8


Holy shit :lmao

The way Colt presented the chair was hilarious.


----------



## Maxx Hero

McQueen said:


> Was Final Battle 2007 the one headlined with Danielson vs Morishima vs Hero vs Aries and the AOTF/Briscoes tag? I didn't think that show was that great but its worth getting for only 7 bucks I suppose.


I actually thought that the tag was one of the better matches of 07, and by beter I mean top twenty. But I am a Jimmy mark and I was an AOTF junkie so I need to rewatch. Tyler impressed me more at FB07 than TNP08.


----------



## Lost10

*ROH Eliminating the Competition (27/02/2009)*

1. Bobby Fish vs. Papadon ****

2. Kenny King & Rhett Titus vs. Erick Stevens & Bobby Dempsey ***

3. Brent Albright vs. Claudio Castagnoli ****

4. Chris Hero & Eddie Edwards vs. Jay Briscoe & Kevin Steen ***1/2*

5. Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious *****

6. Austin Aries vs. Sami Callihan ***1/2*

7. The Necro Butcher vs. Brodie Lee (Anything Goes Street Fight) *****

8. Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Jerry Lynn (ROH World Title Elimination Match) ****3/4 - *****

*Just like A Double said it was a B-Show. Every match was so-so except the ME that was very good.*​


----------



## FITZ

I decided that I was going to try and stop buying wrestling DVDs for a while. I went about a month. I was considering getting Extreme Rules tonight when my dad said he would pay for it for my brother and I (I'm 18 and still live at home so my parents can buy me stuff). I used the $40 that I now wasn't spending and went to ivp and just ordered 17 discs. I got some good ones though.

1 x NOAH Top 25 matches in NOAH History (9 Discs) $24.99
1 x Toryumon WrestleJam 2 $2.99
1 x Toryumon Wrestlejam $2.99
1 x NJPW 01/04/2008 January 4th 2008 (2 Discs) $5.99
1 x FMW 05/05/1996 May 5th 1996 (2 Discs) $5.99
1 x ROH invades Japan V.1 (IVP Custom Comp) $2.99
1 x Best of Kurt Angle V.1 (IVP Custom Comp) $2.99

I guess I accidentally put the Best of Angle in the cart. Didn't mean to do that...

It looks pretty good though.


----------



## smitlick

Finally got to finish watching this... need a sudden influx of money for some more dvds....

*ROH - Northern Navigation*
1. Chris Hero vs Ruckus **
2. Delirious vs Kenny Omega **1/2
3. Sara Del Rey vs Jennifer Blake *1/2
4. Erick Stevens vs Go Shiozaki ***
5. Bryan Danielson vs Claudio Castagnoli ****
6. Roderick Strong vs Naomichi Marufuji ***3/4-****
7. Nigel McGuiness vs Kevin Steen ***1/2 Thought Steen was awful... He just appeared so slow although maybe its because i just finished with Marufuji/Strong but it was a big let down IMO.
8. Jay Briscoe/Austin Aries vs Jimmy Jacobs/Tyler Black ***1/4 - Was just a brawl with the run ins from Necro/Mark and its just repetitive....

While theres some definite qualities about the show i just felt let down by the main and semi main but thats probably because i knew Steen wouldnt win...


----------



## erikstans07

*ROH Unscripted (9/21/02)*

*Street Fight*
Paul London vs. Michael Shane *******
_I just watched this match for the first time, and I didn't really know what kinda reaction it got, so I had little-to-no prior knowledge of what I was about to witness. I have to agree with the crowd after the match that this was a "5-star match". It had fast-paced action, it had slow and methodical points, and each and every spot had so much anticipation that they became epic moments. They hit each other so hard throughout the entire thing. Oh and even though I know that Paul London is alive and well (kinda) today, I still thought he might die. If you have not seen this match, go watch it. Most likely, you won't be disappointed._​


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Mark Briscoe wishes he could put on a spotfest clinic mixed in with tremendous psychology like that one.


----------



## Sephiroth

It's just too bad that Shane/London is on such a shitty show.


----------



## KingKicks




----------



## WillTheBloody

Hopefully Nigel's new hairdo will lead to the return of Pure Wrestling Nigel, and he'll leave Pseudo-Puro-Eurotrash Nigel outside, where he can lariat trees until his arm falls off.


----------



## Platt

I didn't even realise it was him :$ he looks completely different.


----------



## Derek

No more spikes.


----------



## Platt

New video wire http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KD02MPYdnkU


----------



## Tarfu

I somehow always knew that the day of bald Nigel would be upon us sooner or later. I'd say 'told you so', but that'd be a lie.

Hopefully all this hype assures Aries' victory in Manhattan.


----------



## Meteora2004

Nice shirt, Generico.


----------



## seabs

*Fuck I didn't know that was Nigel until Will said.*


----------



## KingCrash

Didn't think the interviewer could look like any more of a douchebag but I was wrong.

Also hoping Aries wins it Sat., but doubt he will.


----------



## erikstans07

Lost10 said:


> I ordered Supercard of Honor IV, *Best of: AJ Styles* and BO: Spanky for 25 Euros. I hope that I made a good choice.


Looks like they just sold their last copy. It's sold out now. Good thing you got it.


----------



## vivalabrave

God bless you Austin Aries...God bless you _and_ your mustache comb.


----------



## peep4life

I'm starting to think Aries is gonna take the belt. He is so awesome right now it would be a mistake not to give it to him.


----------



## erikstans07

peep4life said:


> I'm starting to think Aries is gonna take the belt. He is so awesome right now it would be a mistake not to give it to him.


Aries = TV Ratings (if there even are ratings for HDNet), DVD Buys, PPV Buys.


----------



## Tarfu

Well, well, well... do I see doubters turned into believers?


----------



## Lost10

erikstans07 said:


> Looks like they just sold their last copy. It's sold out now. Good thing you got it.


Thanks for the info.  I hope that this time they will send me the correct items cause the previous time they sent me a wrong T-Shirt. :lmao:


----------



## KingKicks

It's awesome that everyone is starting to love A Double now. His heel turn was the perfect change he needed in his career.


----------



## Meteora2004

Glad to see more people starting to come around on Aries; can't wait for Saturday.


----------



## seabs

*I've always thought that Dragon should be the first guy to win the belt twice so I'm kinda meh on Aries possibly winning it Saturday. Not that I wouldn't mind Aries winning the title. Think I'd prefer Lynn at least keep hold of the title and rack a few more high profile defenses up now he's actually got the belt rather than a sudden title drop.*


----------



## peep4life

I was over Lynn's title reign after his first few defenses, and I also would like Dragon to be the first 2 time champ, but with the way he's been floating around the card it doesn't look like this will happen. Considering the shitty booking by Pearce I'm expecting someone like D-Lo to take the belt from Lynn.


----------



## seabs

*Strong or Danielson would be my next champ in an ideal world but it's not. I'd say Davey but he's not ready yet. Next time round for definite though.*


----------



## KaijuFan

I still think aries is a poor man's joey ryan, but that's not a terrible thing to be honest.


----------



## KingCrash

I think Pearce's plan barring further injury is to have Tyler take the belt after a Lynn heel turn with him beating Dragon on ROH TV, the probable win in the feud-ender with Jacobs and the match with KENTA. Wonder if this weekend will follow the recent trend of good Friday night matches for Lynn followed by mediocre ones on Saturday?


----------



## antoniomare007

i think Tyler will win the belt when he finally uses the title shot he won in Cage Collision...i hope it's on Death Before Dishonor weekend


----------



## -Mystery-

ROH should probably drop these never ending title chases. Nigel chased the title for 18 months and now Black's been chasing it for 15. It's retarded.


----------



## erikstans07

*PWG Ninety-Nine (4/11/09)*

Scorpio Sky, Phoenix Star & Zokre vs. Scott Lost & Brandon & Dustin Cutler ******

Bryan Danielson vs. Chuck Taylor ****1/4*

Joey Ryan vs. B-Boy *****

Kenny Omega vs. Davey Richards ******

Roderick Strong vs. Sonjay Dutt *****

Tyler Black vs. El Generico ****1/4*

*PWG World Championship*
Chris Hero (c) vs. Austin Aries ****3/4*

*PWG World Tag Team Championship*
Nick & Matt Jackson (c) vs. Chris Sabin & Alex Shelley *****1/4*

*I really enjoyed this show. It was awesome. GUEST COMMENTARY ISSUE STILL NOT FIXED, though. I wonder if they even try to fix the fact that you can't hear a word the guest commentator is saying.*​


----------



## Devildude

-Mystery- said:


> ROH should probably drop these never ending title chases. Nigel chased the title for 18 months and now Black's been chasing it for 15. It's retarded.


ROH - bringing slow builds to a whole new level.

I seriously hope A Double takes the title on Saturday though, Lynn as ROH Champ just doesn't do it for me. ROH are at a point where they need the title on fresh, young talent that people who are looking to get into ROH can genuinely be interested in checking them out because they're someone new. Putting the title on a veteran whose years are inevitably catching up with him might generate some credibility as a known name, but you can only do it so often before it becomes stale.

Edit: @ Erik: Sounds like an awesome show. Every match ***+? PWG ftw.


----------



## antoniomare007

erik, we need some of those matches in the indy media section :side:


----------



## erikstans07

antoniomare007 said:


> erik, we need some of those matches in the indy media section :side:


I'm on it bro. All 8 will be up by tomorrow, GUARANTEED.

EDIT: Late tonight... maybe?


----------



## KingCrash

Hey is there a London promo on 99 or is there just the great Generico/Omega/Taylor promo on there?


----------



## erikstans07

Yeah. There's a Ryan/London promo, an MCMG promo and the segment with Generico, Omega, Chuck and Knox.

EDIT: And an Aries promo

EDIT AGAIN: Let the ripping commence.


----------



## peep4life

Damn 99 looks awesome, I was at 100 and I think its one of the best PWG shows ever. PWGs been on a real roll lately.


----------



## erikstans07

I think PWG will go the whole year of 2009 without having a bad show. That's really not that much to ask out of them, if you think about it. Having one or two shows a month (and the best roster there is) really makes that entirely possible.


----------



## peep4life

erikstans07 said:


> I think PWG will go the whole year of 2009 without having a bad show. That's really not that much to ask out of them, if you think about it. *Having one or two shows a month really makes that entirely possible*.


Someone should tell ROH that.


----------



## Maxx Hero

KaijuFan said:


> I still think aries is a poor man's joey ryan, but that's not a terrible thing to be honest.


I find in ring Aries to be much better than Ryan. His limb work work is superb.


----------



## erikstans07

Aries is far superior to Ryan in the ring. No take anything away from Ryan though. I find their characters to be completely different anyway.


----------



## Devildude

*PWG Ninety-Nine:
*
Six-Man Tag Team Match
1. Scorpio Sky & Los Luchas (Phoenix Star & Zokre) vs. Scott Lost & The Cutler Brothers (Brandon & Dustin Cutler) - ***

Singles Match
2. "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson vs. Chuck Taylor - ***

Singles Match
3. B-Boy vs. Joey Ryan - ***1/4

Singles Match
4. Kenny Omega vs. Davey Richards - ***3/4

Singles Match
5. Sonjay Dutt vs. Roderick Strong - ***

Singles Match
6. Tyler Black vs. El Generico - ***1/4

Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Championship Title Match
7. Chris Hero (Champion, w/ Candice LeRae) vs. Austin Aries - ***1/2

Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Tag Team Championship Title Match
8. The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson, Champions) vs. Motor City Machine Guns (Chris Sabin & Alex Shelley) - ****

Superb show, PWG has probably one of, if not the best talent-wise, roster in the entire independant scene and it shows with quality matches throughout the entire card. Highly recommended.


----------



## Tarfu

Propably ordering both shows late tomorrow, unless the WWE merch table decides to rob me at their show. I just want a t-shirt... :sad:


----------



## Lost10

*ROH Stylin' & Profilin' (13/3/2009)*

1. Jay Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong - ****1/2*
2. The American Wolves & Chris Hero vs. Kevin Steen, El Generico, & Bobby Dempsey - ****1/2*
3. Bison Smith vs. Bryan Danielson *3/4 - ****
4. Tyler Black & Jerry Lynn vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious - *****
5. Nigel McGuinness vs. Brent Albright (ROH World Title Match) - ***1/2*

_*Overall good show. The first two matches were very good but the rest of them weren't so good. The M.E was very bad without something special.*_​


----------



## Groovemachine

Just watched the Joey Ryan/Paul London promo from PWG 99. Hilarious, I have a total man crush on London these days. "I didn't even know there was a show tonight." I really hope PWG continue to use him in some format, his quirkiness is just too awesome to let go.


----------



## MatRykiel25

I haven't got PWG 99 and 100 yet but hopefully I'll rceive them today.Have heard nothing but positive reviews about these shows.Especially the Guns/Bucks from PWG 99.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Eliminating The Competition*

Papadon vs. Bobby Fish **¼*

Kenny King and Rhett Titus vs. Erick Stevens and Bobby Dempsey **½*

Brent Albright vs. Claudio Castagnoli **¾*

Chris Hero and Eddie Edwards vs. Kevin Steen and Jay Briscoe *****

Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious ***½*

Austin Aries vs. Sami Callahan ***¼*
*
Anything Goes Street Fight*
Necro Butcher vs. Brodie Lee ***¾

Four Way Elimination Match for the ROH World Title*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Jerry Lynn vs. Tyler Black vs. Jimmy Jacobs ****½*

*Overall: Worst ROH show I've seen in a VERY long time. The only positive was the main event which was pretty good but nowhere near good enough to make this show worth buying.*​


----------



## KingCrash

*PWG – One Hundred*


*PWG World Tag Team Titles*
The Young Bucks vs. The Cutler Brothers - ***1/2 - ***3/4
_Fast-paced opener to the show that honestly should have been higher up on the card._

Scott Lost vs. Roderick Strong - ***1/2 - ***3/4

Bryan Danielson vs. Kenny Omega - N/R
_You're either going to love or hate this match. Arm wrestling, crowd singalongs, and other spots with wrestling thrown in._

Paul London vs. Joey Ryan - ***1/4

Austin Aries, Chuck Taylor, & Human Tornado vs. B-Boy, Candice LeRae, & Scorpio Sky - ***1/2
_With every match I love slimy heel Aries more and more, and I could watch him and his team of woman-beaters smack around Candice all day._

Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards - ***1/2 

Sonjay Dutt vs. El Generico - **1/2
_Match was meh but Davey Richards and Danielson calling it made it much better then it should have been._

*PWG World Title*
Chris Hero vs. Colt Cabana - ***1/4

While 99 was better overall this was still a fun show. This was the more the comedy PWG night to complement 99's better wrestling night.​


----------



## erikstans07

Looks like I made a good decision getting 99 instead of 100. I might pick up 100 sometime though. I also might just download 100 and get DDT4.


----------



## -GP-

Devildude said:


> *PWG Ninety-Nine:
> *
> Singles Match
> 4. Kenny Omega vs. Davey Richards - ***3/4


Now, that i want to see.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Someone upload Tyler vs. Davey please.


----------



## Sephiroth

superdupersonic said:


> Someone upload Tyler vs. Davey please.


Someone already uploaded all of 99 in the indy media section.


----------



## erikstans07

Sephiroth said:


> Someone already uploaded all of 99 in the indy media section.


All my links went down  they'll be back up tomorrow, promise.


----------



## Meteora2004

I bought Chicago Spectacular Night Two, Fighting Spirit and A Fight at the Roxbury (all mint) from a friend today for $30.


----------



## KYSeahawks

I'm jeailous for some reason I have always wanted to see Fight at the Roxbury but it is sold out now


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

It's on highspots.


----------



## Sephiroth

Meteora2004 said:


> I bought Chicago Spectacular Night Two, Fighting Spirit and A Fight at the Roxbury (all mint) from a friend today for $30.


All good shows. Nice buy. If you don't have Domination already, you should check it out after watching AFatR.


----------



## PulseGlazer

AFATAR is among my favorite ROH B Shows. Just pure fun, top to bottom. Domination is good, but more a normal ROH show.


----------



## Platt

THE BIG 10 SALE

Over 100 Ring of Honor DVD's on sale for $10 each, General Admission tickets to events in June & July for only $10 each, plus save 10% off your next order. Read below for details.

You can now purchase the following Ring of Honor DVD's for only $10 each:

2002 Shows:
-The Era of Honor Begins 2/23/02 (Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Christopher Daniels; Eddie Guerrero vs. Super Crazy)
-Road To The Title 6/22/02 (One night tournament to determine the four men who will compete for the ROH Title)
-Unscripted 9/21/02 (Paul London vs. Michael Shane Street Fight, Low Ki vs. Xavier ROH World Title Match, One Night ROH Tag Team Title Tournament)
-Glory By Honor 10/5/02 (Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe Fight Without Honor, Christopher Daniels vs. Doug Williams)
-Night of the Butcher 12/7/02 (Homicide & Abdullah the Butcher vs. The Carnage Crew, Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson)
-Final Battle 2002 (American Dragon Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe vs. Steve Corino)

2003 Shows:
-One Year Anniversary Show 2/8/03 (Low Ki vs. Paul London vs. AJ Styles; Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe; Mark Briscoe vs. Jay Briscoe; Homicide vs. Steve Corino)
-Night of the Champions 3/22/03 (Xavier vs. Samoa Joe ROH Title Match, Low Ki vs. Jody Fleisch)
-Retribution: Round Robin Challenge II 4/26/03 (Paul London, Christopher Daniels, & THe Amazing Red battle in the second annual Round Robin Challenge tournament; CM Punk vs. Homicide; Samoa Joe vs. Doug Williams ROH Title Match)
-Night of the Grudges 6/14/03 (AJ Styles vs. Paul London, The Group vs. The Prophecy)
-Wrestlerave' 03 6/28/05 (Homicide vs. Trent Acid Fight Without Honor; CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Raven & Christopher Daniels; Samoa Joe vs. Dan Maff ROH Title Match)
-Death Before Dishonor 7/19/03 (Paul London makes his final ROH appearance as he challenges Samoa Joe for the ROH World Title; Raven vs. CM Punk Dog Collar Match; Briscoes vs. AJ Styles & The Amazing Red; Jeff Hardy in ROH)
-Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 8/16/03 (Steve Corino vs. Homicide; CM Punk vs. Samoa Joe)
-Final Battle 2003 12/27/03 (The Great Muta & Arashi vs. Christopher Daniels & Dan Maff, Homicide vs. Satoshi Kojima, AJ Styles vs. Kaz Hayashi)

2004 Shows:
-At Our Best 3/13/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Jay Briscoe ROH World Title Cage Match; Scramble Cage II; CM Punk vs. AJ Styles with Ricky Steamboat at the guest referee)
-ROH Reborn Stage 1 4/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. CM Punk)
-ROH Reborn Stage 2 4/24/04 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. CM Punk & Colt Cabana Tag Team Title Match; Homicide vs. Bryan Danielson; Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries vs. Rocky Romero vs. Jimmy Rave Four Corner Survival)
-World Title Classic 6/12/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match)
-Death Before Dishonor II Part 1 7/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide, Briscoes vs. Punk & Cabana two out of three falls)
-Glory By Honor III 9/11/04 (Mick Foley debuts,Punk vs. Aries, Danielson vs. Shelley)
-Weekend of Thunder Night 1 11/5/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jushin Liger; Austin Aries vs. CM Punk; Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. John Walters & Nigel McGuinness; Rocky Romero & Ricky Reyes vs. Jack Evans & Roderick Strong Tag Team Title Match)

2005 Shows:
-It All Begins 1/15/05 (Foley-Samoa Joe Confrontation, Danielson vs. Homicide, Aries first title defense)
-Trios Tournament 2005 3/5/05 (One night, six man tag team tournament)
-Back To Basics 3/12/05 (Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. CM Punk & Spanky)
-Best Of American Super Juniors Tournament 4/2/05 (Austin Aries vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, One Night Super Juniors Tournament, BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal for the vacant ROH Tag Titles)
-Stalemate 4/16/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide in a lumberjack match, Austin Aries vs. James Gibson ROH World Title Match)
-Manhattan Mayhem 5/7/05 (Homicide & Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal; Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley ROH World Title Match; CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave Dog Collar Match)
-Nowhere To Run 5/14/05 (CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave Steel Cage Match; Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match; Homicide vs. Doug Williams; Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs. Alex Shelley & Delirious; Nigel McGuinness vs. Colt Cabana)
-Future Is Now 6/12/05 (Austin Aries vs. Low Ki in a Non Sanctioned, Non Title Match; CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong, Homicide vs. James Gibson, Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness for the Pure Title)
-Sign of Dishonor 7/8/05 (CM Punk vs. Jay Lethal ROH World Title; Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana; AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave; Samoa Joe vs. James Gibson vs. Austin Aries vs. Homicide)
-Redemption 8/12/05 (CM Punk defends the ROH World Title against Christopher Daniels, James Gibson, & Samoa Joe in an elimination match; Matt Hardy vs. Homicide; Generation Next vs. The Embassy; Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal)
-Survival of the Fittest 2005 9/24/05 (Features 6 Man Survival of the Fittest Elimination Match)
-Joe vs. Kobashi 10/1/05 (Features the classic must see match featuring Samoa Joe vs. Kenta Kobashi)
-Unforgettable 10/2/05 (Kenta Kobashi & Homicide vs. Samoa Joe & Low Ki; Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Yang; James Gibson vs. Roderick Strong)
-Enter The Dragon 10/14/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match, Homicide & Low Ki vs. Steve Corino & Colt Cabana)
-Buffalo Stampede 10/15/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Steve Corino ROH World Title Match; Low Ki vs. Colt Cabana; Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe Pure Title Match; The Embassy vs. Generation Next NO DQ Six Man War)
-This Means War 10/29/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. AJ Styles, Curry Man vs. Jay Lethal)
-Showdown in Motown 11/4/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Sabin ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley, AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Abyss & Jimmy Rave, plus a Four Corner Survival with Christopher Daniels vs. Samoa Joe vs. Colt Cabana vs. Homicide)
-Steel Cage Warfare 12/3/05 (Generation Next vs. Embassy Steel Cage Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Rocky Romero ROH World Title Match; Steve Corino vs. Homicide; Samoa Joe vs. Jay Lethal)


2006 Shows:
-Dissension 1/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles ROH World Title Match; Aries & Strong vs. Jacobs & Whitmer ROH Tag Title Match; Daniels vs. Sydal; Low Ki vs. Jack Evans)
-Unscripted II 2/11/06 (CM Punk's surprise return as he teams with Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave & Adam Pearce, Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries for the Pure Title)
-Fourth Anniversary Show 2/25/06 (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal ROH Tag Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave World Title Match)
-Dragon Gate Challenge 3/30/06 (Generation Next vs. Blood Generation; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi; Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels, Homicide vs. Colt Cabana; Alex Shelley & Jimmy Rave vs. Bryan Danielson & Delirious)
-Weekend of Champions Night 1 4/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Yang ROH World Title; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match, Nigel McGuinness vs. Christopher Daniels Pure Title Match)
-Weekend of Champions Night 2 4/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title vs. Pure Title; Aries & Strong vs. Rave & Shelley for the Tag Titles; Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal)
-How We Roll 5/12/06 (Bryan Danielson & Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage & Colt Cabana; Austin Aries vs. Jay Briscoe; Roderick Strong vs. Mark Briscoe)
-Destiny 6/3/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong ROH Tag Title Match; Christopher Daniels vs. BJ Whitmer)
-Throwdown 6/23/06 (KENTA vs. Roderick Strong; Bryan Danielson vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs ROH World Title Match; Necro Butcher vs. Adam Pearce; Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards vs. Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
-Chi Town Struggle 6/24/06 (KENTA vs. Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; ROH vs. CZW Six Man Tag War)
-Generation Now 7/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match, Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage, Generation Next's Last Stand as Aries, Strong, Evans, & Sydal team up together for the final time)
-Time To Man Up 8/4/06 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. KENTA & Davey Richards; AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe; Bryan Danielson vs. Jack Evans)
-Unified 8/12/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title vs. Pure Title Unification Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe for the World Tag Team Titles; Doug Williams & Jody Fleisch vs. SUWA & Go Shiozaki)
-Anarchy In The UK 8/13/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Matt Sydal; BJ Whitmer vs. Go Shiozaki; Bryan Danielson vs. SUWA ROH World Title Match)
-Gut Check 8/26/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match; Briscoes vs. Homicide & Davey Richards)
-Survival of the Fittest 2006 10/6/06 (First round matches include: Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson, Christopher Daniels vs. Austin Aries, Briscoes vs. Homicide & Roderick Strong, Matt Sydal vs. Davey Richards, Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
-Motor City Madness 10/7/06 (Briscoes vs. Samoa Joe & Homicide STREET FIGHT; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match)
-The Bitter End 11/4/06 (KENTA vs. Matt Sydal; Homicide vs. Steve Corino Fight Without Honor; Samoa Joe & Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson & Jimmy Rave)
-Dethroned 11/25/06 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe Falls Count Anywhere Elimination Street Fight; Davey Richards vs. Austin Aries; Chris Hero & Cladio Castagnoli vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal World Tag Team Title Match)
-Chicago Spectacular Night 1 12/8/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe ROH World Title Steel Cage Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Matt Sydal & Shingo Dragon Gate Rules; Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Homicide vs. Brent Albright)
-Chicago Spectacular Night 2 12/9/06 (Bryan Danielson, Jimmy Rave, Shingo, & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious, Colt Cabana, Nigel McGuinness, & BJ Whitmer Eight Man Elimintation Tag; Adam Pearce vs. Homicide Steel Cage Match; Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe; Davey Richards vs. Jay Briscoe)


2007 Shows:
-Fifth Year Festival: New York 2/16/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Samoa Joe; Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave ROH World Title Match; Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong World Tag Team Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness & Colt Cabana)
-Fifth Year Festival: Dayton 2/23/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. BJ Whitmer ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards; Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries Dragon Gate Open The Brave Gate Championship; Homicide vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jay Briscoe)
-Fifth Year Festival: Finale 3/4/07 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide; Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Rave Fight Without Honor, BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs Falls Count Anywhere, Doi & Shingo vs. Davey Richards & Roderick Strong, Briscoe vs. Briscoe)
-Fighting Spirit 4/14/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong & Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans & Delirious, Doug Williams vs. Colt Cabana, El Generico & Kevin Steen vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe)
-The Battle of St. Paul 4/27/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels FIP World Title; Colt Cabana & Homicide vs. Brent Albright & Adam Pearce Anything Goes Match; Rocky Romero vs. Jack Evans vs. Delirious vs. Erick Stevens)
-Respect Is Earned 5/12/07 (Ring of Honor's 1st PPV; Bryan Danielson & Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness & KENTA; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Matt Sydal & Claudio Castagnoli World Tag Team Title Match; Rocky Romero vs. Naomichi Marufuji; Delirious vs. Roderick Strong)
-Domination 6/9/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Hero & Castagnoli for the Tag Titles 2/3 Falls; Delirious vs. Rocky Romero; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw)
-Live In Osaka 7/17/07 (CIMA, Naomichi Marufuji, & Bryan Danielson vs. Masaaki Mochizuki, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero; Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe vs. SHINGO & Susumu Yokosuka World Tag Team Title Match; Ryo Saito, Matt Sydal, & Dragon Kid vs. Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, & Delirious; Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans)
-Race To The Top Tournament Night 1 7/27/07 (Eight first round tournament matches; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness & Bryan Danielson World Tag Team Title Match)
-Caged Rage 8/24/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico World Tag Title Steel Cage; Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans Steel Cage Match; Takeshi Morishima vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. PAC)
-Undeniable 10/6/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Rocky Romero Tag Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero)
-Survival of the Fittest 2007 10/19/07 (First Round Match include: Brent Albright vs. Roderick Strong; Chris Hero vs. Karl Anderson; Rocky Romero vs. TJ Perkins; Delirious vs. Austin Aries; Human Tornado vs. Shane Hagadorn vs. Tony Kozina; Davey Richards vs. Claudio Castagnoli; Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson; plus Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs & The Necro Butcher)
-Glory By Honor VI Night 1 11/2/07 (Mitsuharu Misawa & KENTA vs. Takeshi Morishima & Naomichi Marufuji; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries Best of Three Series; Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong & Rocky Romero Tag Title Match)
-Final Battle 2007 12/30/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black World Tag Team Title Match; Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Chris Hero Four Way Elimination Match; Naomichi Marufuji vs. Davey Richards; Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens FIP Title Match)

2008 Shows:
-Transform 1/12/08 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Necro Butcher & Tyler Black Street Fight; Erick Stevens vs. Bryan Danielson FIP Heavyweight Title Match; Brent Albright vs. Kevin Steen; Austin Aries vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
-Breakout 1/25/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero ROH Title Cage Maych; Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black; Erick Stevens vs. Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards FIP Title Match; No Remorse Corps vs. Age of the Fall)
-Take No Prisoners 3/16/08 (Nigel McGuinness defends the ROH World Title against the winner of a Four Corner Survival; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries; Briscoes vs. Age of the Fall in a Street Fight)
-Injustice 4/12/08 Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen ROH World Title Match; Davey Richards & Rocky Romero vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe Tag Title Match; Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kota Ibushi; Necro Butcher vs. Roderick Strong No DQ Match)
-Tag Wars 2008 4/18/08 (The Age of the Fall of Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. The Motor City Machine Guns of Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Austin Aries & Kota Ibushi; Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico)
-Return Engagement 4/19/08 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The Motor City Machine Guns; Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen ROH World Title Match; Kota Ibushi vs. El Generico)
-A New Level 5/10/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli ROH World Title Match; Jay Briscoe & Austin Aries vs. TYler Black & Jimmy Jacobs World Tag Team Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Naomichi Marufuji; Takeshi Morishima vs. Necro Butcher)
-Up For Grabs 6/6/08 (One night, eight team tournament, to crown new Ring of Honor World Tag Team Champions)
-Respect Is Earned II 6/7/08 (Age of the Fall vs. Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries World Tag Title Match; Nigel McGuinness vs. Go Shiozaki ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens Fight Without Honor)
-Battle For Supremacy 6/27/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Adam Pearce ROH Title vs. NWA Title Match; Necro Butcher vs. Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Erick Stevens; Roderick Strong vs. Chris Hero)
-Northern Navigation 7/25/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen ROH World Title Match; Age of the Fall vs. Jay Briscoe & Austin Aries No DQ Match; Naomichi Marufuji vs. Roderick Strong; Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli)

-Best of Samoa Joe Vol. 1- ROH World Champion
-Best of Samoa Joe Vol. 2- The Champ Is Here
-Best of Samoa Joe Vol. 3- ROH Legend
-Best of CM Punk Vol. 1- Better Than You
-Best of CM Punk Vol. 2- Straightedge
-Best of CM Punk Vol. 3- The Legacy Continues
-Best of Christopher Daniels Vol. 2- Say Your Prayers
-Best of Spanky- Danger, Danger
-Best of The Rottweilers- Let The Gates Of Hell Open
-Best of Roderick Strong- Suffering Is Inevitable
-Do or Die IV

-Straight Shootin' with Christian Cage
-Straight Shootin' with Samoa Joe & CM Punk
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bobby Heenan Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bobby Heenan Vol. 3
-Straight Shootin' with Konnan
-Straight Shootin' with Bruno Sammartino
-Straight Shootin' with Lance Storm
-Straight Shootin' with The Women of Honor
-Straight Shootin' with AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels
-Straight Shootin' with Raven & Sandman Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & JJ Dillon
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 2
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 3
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 4
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 5
-Secrets of the Ring with Al Snow
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin' with Samoa Joe

General Admission Tickets For The Following Live Ring Of Honor Events Are Now On Sale For $10 Each:

-Detroit, MI 6/26/09
-Chicago Ridge, IL 6/27/09
-Toronto, Ontario 7/24/09
-Toronto, Ontario 7/25/09

Sale prices on tickets are good exclusively on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com. Prices are good on all orders placed on the website through Tuesday, June 16th at noon EST and are not valid on any previously placed orders.


SAVE 10% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER- NO MINIMUM PURCHASE!!!

This sale includes all DVD's, videos, tickets, figures, books, apparel, japanese merchandise, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.

To redeem your 10% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: bigten into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Offer ends on 6/16 at noon EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates, Ric Flair & Bret Hart Autograph Tickets, and ROH DVD Subscription Packages are not included in the sale. No dealers. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Offer is good while supplies last. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.


NEW DVD RELEASES

The following DVD's are now available to order at www.rohwrestling.com:

Take No Prisoners 2009- Houston, TX 4/4/09 (DVD-Preorder)

Ring of Honor's 12th Pay-Per-View features Tyler Black & KENTA vs. Austin Aries & Katsuhiko Nakajima; Jerry Lynn vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Erick Stevens vs. D-Lo Brown for the ROH World Title; Roderick Strong vs. Alex Koslov; Jimmy Jacobs vs. The Necro Butcher; plus more.

This title is scheduled to begin shipping during the week of July 5th!!!

Take No Prisoners 2009 PPV
1. Colt Cabana vs. Ace Steel
2. Kevin Steen, El Generico, Jay Briscoe, & Magno vs. The American Wolves, Chris Hero, & Incognito
3. Jimmy Jacobs vs. The Necro Butcher (No Holds Barred Grudge Match)
4. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Blue Demon Jr. vs. Brent Albright (Three Way Match)
5. Roderick Strong vs. Alex Koslov
6. Jerry Lynn vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Erick Stevens vs. D-Lo Brown (ROH World Title Four Corner Survival Match)
7. Tyler Black & KENTA vs. Austin Aries & Katsuhiko Nakajima

Bonus Match
8. Rhett Titus vs. Bushwacker Luke

Supercard of Honor IV- Houston, TX 4/3/09 (DVD)








Nigel McGuinness defends the ROH World Title against Jerry Lynn; KENTA vs. Davey Richards for the GHC Jr. Title; Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Roderick Strong; Bryan Danielson vs. Alex Koslov; Tyler Black & The Necro Butcher vs. Austin Aries & Jimmy Jacobs; plus much more.
1. Erick Stevens vs. Rhett Titus
2. Chris Hero, Eddie Edwards, & Incognito vs. Kevin Steen, Jay Briscoe, & Magno
3. Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Roderick Strong
4. Bobby Dempsey vs. Kamala
5. El Generico vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Blue Demon Jr, vs. Brent Albright
6. Bryan Danielson vs. Alex Koslov
7. Colt Cabana vs. D-Lo Brown
8. KENTA vs. Davey Richards (GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title Match).
9. Tyler Black & The Necro Butcher vs. Austin Aries & Jimmy Jacobs
10. Nigel McGuinness vs. Jerry Lynn (ROH World Title Match)

SHIMMER- WOMEN ATHLETES Vol. 1 & 2- Collector's Edition (DVD)








Two disc set featuring the uncut versions of SHIMMER Vol. 1 & SHIMMER Vol. 2.

SHIMMER VOL. 1
1. Shantelle Taylor vs. Tiana Ringer
2. Team Blondage (Krissy Vaine & Amber O'Neal) vs. Cindy Rogers & Nikki Roxx
3. Ariel vs. Rain
4. Lexie Fyfe vs. Christie Ricci
5. Cheerleader Melissa vs. MsChif
6. Allsion Danger vs. Beth Phoenix
7. Sara Del Rey vs. Mercedes Martinez
8. Lacey vs. Daizee Haze

DVD Bonus -
9. Lacey vs. Sara Del Rey (ROH - 11.5.05 Chicago Ridge, IL)

SHIMMER VOL. 2
1. Krissy Vaine vs. Cindy Rogers
2. Nikki Roxx vs. Lexie Fyfe
3. Cheerleader Melissa & Tiana Ringer vs. Ariel & Shantelle Taylor
4. Christine Ricci vs. Amber O'Neal
5. Allison Danger vs. Rain
6. MsChif vs. Beth Phoenix
7. Daizee Haze vs. Sara Del Rey vs. Lacey vs. Mercedes Martinez (Four Way Elimination Match)

WWE Judgment Day 2009 (DVD)

1. CM Punk vs, Umaga
2. ECW Title Match: Christian vs. Jack Swagger
3. Shelton Benjamin vs. John Morrison
4. I-C Title Match: Rey Mysterio vs. Chris Jericho
5. WWE Title Match: Randy Orton vs. Batista
6. John Cena vs. Big Show
7. World Title Match: Edge vs. Jeff Hardy


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Why isn't Bedlam ever put in the fucking $10 sale?


----------



## Lost10

Nice sale but I won't take something for it. I'm waiting for the 40% sale.


----------



## Pablo Escobar

Pablo Escobar said:


> I picked up Northern Navigation, Tokyo Summit, and Race to the top tournament Night 2. It was a good deal for those newer DVDs. I've had my eye on Northern Navigation and Tokyo Summit for a while. THen i threw in RTTT for the hell of it.



These came in today, not sure when I'll have time to watch them. (again) I also ordered Fighting Spirit, FYF NYC, FYF Dayton, Injustice and Final Showdown on Ebay. Any thoughts on Final Showdown? Haven't seen that one yet. 


Also do you think DBD 4 or GBH5n2 will come back in stock?


----------



## erikstans07

*PWG One Hundred (4/12/09)*

*PWG World Tag Team Championship*
Nick & Matt Jackson (c) vs. Dustin & Brandon Cutler ****1/2*

Scott Lost vs. Roderick Strong ****1/2*

Bryan Danielson vs. Kenny Omega *****

Joey Ryan vs. Paul London ***3/4*
_Man, this wasn't very easy to watch. London showed some rust. I want him to have a singles match against Danielson or Generico, just so he can show he's still got it, before the fans start turning on him._

B-Boy, Candice LeRae & Scorpio Sky vs. Austin Aires, Human Tornado & Chuck Taylor ****1/2*

Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards ****3/4*

El Generico vs. Sonjay Dutt ****1/4*
_"He's going for the Stoner, the Stone Cold Stoner."_

*PWG World Championship*
Chris Hero (c) vs. Colt Cabana *****
_Man, PWG's world title matches are becoming an afterthought lately. More so, Hero's becoming an afterthought. This match got to the point where I was like "Oh, Hero's in this match too". I'm glad they're giving him a program with Joey now, because they need to give him matches with legitimate heels, where the fans will cheer for Hero. That, or turn Hero heel. Not a bad match, not great though._

*Good show. Nothing bad, really. I recommend watching it.*​


----------



## FITZ

Lost10 said:


> Nice sale but I won't take something for it. I'm waiting for the 40% sale.


Don't ROH DVDs cost $20 each? If my basic match skills are correct that 40% off $20 would be $8, meaning you would be paying $12 per DVD. 

Highspots also has some ROH DVDs at some really low prices, a decent selection for $10 and there are a few for $8.

Also they have PWG: School Special for $1


----------



## erikstans07

taylorfitz said:


> *Don't ROH DVDs cost $20 each? If my basic match skills are correct that 40% off $20 would be $8, meaning you would be paying $12 per DVD.*
> 
> Highspots also has some ROH DVDs at some really low prices, a decent selection for $10 and there are a few for $8.
> 
> Also they have PWG: School Special for $1


He probably wants to get some DVD's that aren't available in the $10 sale. But I guess if that's the case, then some of them might be in the 7.99/9.99 sale on highspots. If not, his best bet is to wait for the 40% sale.


----------



## Tarfu

taylorfitz said:


> Also they have PWG: School Special for $1


Anyone who hasn't got After School Special should definitely get it. A very solid show all the way and, eh, very much worth the price of $1.

EDIT: Happy birthday ol' Geritol! 46 years and still kicking ass! 

...now drop the damn belt to Austin.


----------



## KaijuFan

superdupersonic said:


> Why isn't Bedlam ever put in the fucking $10 sale?


I was JUST thinking that myself, but I was there live and there honestly was only one match to see(Kota vs Davey) and that's somewhere in the indy media section.


Edit: Saw that Afterschool Special was in the sale and snapped it up quicker than you can say Jerry Lynn Title Reign.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I'm interested in seeing the fourway and six man tag from Bedlam.


----------



## will94

Just placed an order with Highspots 9.99/7.99 ROH sale. Picked up:
- Northern Navigation
- Wrestlerave '03
- Man Up!
- How We Roll
- Fighting Spirit
- Dethroned
- Retribution - Round Robin Challenge II
- Manhattan Mayhem


----------



## Crimson™

Love the $10 sale. I'm picking up How We Roll and Northern Navigation and am pretty pumped. Yeah yeah, I'm a Christian mark... But I'm really looking forward to Briscoe-Strong and Briscoe-Aries. As for NN? Nigel/Steen, Danielson/Claudio and Strong/Marufuji has me excited. Can't wait.


----------



## Sephiroth

Ugh, How We Roll was sooo bad.


----------



## erikstans07

I've heard good and bad things about How We Roll.

Anyway, finally finished all the January ROH shows. All I have left to see from this year is Eliminating the Competition :side:

*ROH Full Circle (1/16/09)*

Brent Albright & Erick Stevens vs. Damien Wayne & Chris Escobar ***1/4*

Rhett Titus vs. Sean Denny ***

Delirious vs. Necro Butcher ***1/2*

Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards vs. Roderick Strong & Jay Briscoe ****1/4*

Austin Aries vs. Jerry Lynn ****1/2*

Jimmy Jacobs vs. Bryan Danielson ****3/4*

Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black ****3/4*

*Solid event. Definitely worth seeing.*


*ROH Injustice II*

Rhett Titus vs. Brent Albright **3/4*

Delirious vs. Necro Butcher vs. Damien Wayne vs. Sean Denny ***3/4*

Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Jay Briscoe ****

*Lumberjack Strap Match*
Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards vs. Roderick Strong & Erick Stevens ***3/4*

Chris Escobar vs. Grizzly Redwood *DUD*

Bryan Danielson vs. Jerry Lynn ******

*ROH World Championship*
Nigel McGuinness (c) vs. Tyler Black *****1/2*

*A not-so-great midcard, then a great double main event. The two main events are worth seeing.*


*ROH Motor City Madness (1/30/09)*

Rhett Titus vs. Bryan Danielson ***1/2*

Austin Aries vs. Silas Young *****

Brodie Lee vs. Necro Butcher *DUD*

Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious vs. Roderick Strong & Erick Stevens ****1/4*

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright *****

Jay Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness ****3/4*

Tyler Black vs. Jerry Lynn ****3/4*

Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards ****3/4*

*Very solid show. A lot of good stuff.*


*ROH Caged Collision (1/30/09)*

Kenny King vs. Alex Payne vs. Silas Young ***1/2*

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kevin Steen *****

Delirious & Brodie Lee vs. Jerry Lynn & Necro Butcher ***1/4*

Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Tyler Black ****3/4*

*ROH World Championship*
Nigel McGuinness (c) vs. El Generico ****3/4*

*Steel Cage Warfare* 
Brent Albright, Roderick Strong, Erick Stevens, Jay Briscoe & Ace Steel vs. Adam Pearce, Tank Toland, Eddie Edwards, Davey Richards & Bobby Dempsey ****1/4*

*Not such a bad show. SCW was a let-down though.*​


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - New Horizons*

1. The Briscoes vs Silas Young & Mitch Franklin * SQUASH
2. Erick Stevens vs Ruckus vs Delirious vs Shane Hagadorn **1/4 Surely Ruckus would have won this considering he gets a title shot at the next show....
3. Kevin Steen vs Necro Butcher ***
4. Nigel McGuiness vs Claudio Castagnoli ****
5. Roderick Strong/Naomichi Marufuji vs Chris Hero/Go Shiozaki ***1/2
6. Bryan Danielson vs Tyler Black ****1/2
7. Silas Young vs Kenny Omega **1/2 Love Silas' entrance music
8. Rumble of Honor ** Was a joke tbh.... Completely dumbfounded as to why Ruckus won and why didnt Claudio appear? 

Pretty good show all up and worth getting for sure... Got Fueling the Fire & Death Before Dishonor VI to watch as well soon.


----------



## Meteora2004

erikstans07 said:


> All I have left to see from this year is Eliminating the Competition :side:


Man, do I feel bad for you; I was there live, as my friend and I had won tickets, and after the show I thought of asking for my money back. Out of the 17 ROH shows I've been to so far, that was the only time I've ever left shaking my head and wondering why I went. From what I've heard, it doesn't exactly come across any better on DVD.


----------



## jawbreaker

Eliminating the Competition was AWFUL. The Steen/Jay vs. Hero/Edwards match was pretty good, but everything else was either very skippable or straight up bad.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

How are the matches involving Super Dragon and Kevin Steen on Guitarmageddon and the 2nd Annual Bicentennial weekend?


----------



## KingCrash

The tag match on Guitarmageddon and the six-man from Bicentennial Night 1 are great while Steen/Dragon from Night 2 is good but they are all the best matches on those shows.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Stylin’ & Profilin’*

Roderick Strong vs. Jay Briscoe
_Really fun opener that could of been given some more time_ ****-***¼

SHIMMER Title Math*
MsChif vs. Daizee Haze
_Enjoyable match which could of had a few minutes cut off_ ***¼

Four Corner Survival*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Austin Aries vs. Kenny Omega vs. Silas Young
_Very fun FCS. Omega is really starting to get over now_ ****¼*

Chris Hero and The American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen, El Generico and Bobby Dempsey
_Really good six man even with Dempsey in it. Makes me wonder how awesome the six man with KENTA was_ ****½*

Kenny King and Rhett Titus vs. Irish Airbourne
_Now the show goes downhill. Nothing really wrong with this but it certainly wasn't anything special_ **¾*

Bryan Danielson vs. Bison Smith
_When Bryan Danielson is in a feud that causes him to have the worst match on the card, then you know something seriously isn't working_ **½*

Jimmy Jacobs and Delirious vs. Tyler Black and Jerry Lynn
_Thought this would be better but not too bad. I actually enjoyed the aftermath with Jacobs/Delirious/Daizee_ ***

ROH World Title Match*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Brent Albright
_Solid world title match. Got to give alot of credit to Nigel, he looked awesome the entire night_ *****

*Flair's appearance was so much more enjoyable during this show then it has been on TV and his segment with Nigel was enjoyable to watch. As for the matches, the first half of the show is actually pretty enjoyable but then after the six man tag, everything changes.*​


----------



## will94

Well damn, Highspots shipped my order today, then sent me a note to let me know that Manhattan Mayhem wasn't actually in-stock, and they wouldn't be getting it in stock.

Looks like I'll have to go through ROH to get it. Might as well pick some others up when I order. Can anybody tell me if the 3 Best ofs for Joe are worth getting?


----------



## Burning Sword

I've been watching PWG 100 lately and so far it's been great. Omega/Danielson was all sorts of epic awesomeness and the 6-Person Tag was fun too.


----------



## PulseGlazer

So, absolutely everyone adores PWG this year? Does that mean they stopped making their main event tags 40 minute matches of nothing happenning?


----------



## KingCrash

PulseGlazer said:


> So, absolutely everyone adores PWG this year? Does that mean they stopped making their main event tags 40 minute matches of nothing happenning?


Yes, Super Dragon has finally retired.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

The ROH Joe comps are worth getting if you don't have the shows the matches are taken from.


----------



## erikstans07

Just ordered Man Up from highspots in the 9.99 sale. Here's hoping they didn't make a mistake and keep it up on the site after they sold out of it, like what happened to someone else with Manhattan Mayhem.

EDIT: Also, here's hoping the SOH IV comes in the mail tomorrow. Either it does, or I riot.


----------



## Sephiroth

PulseGlazer said:


> So, absolutely everyone adores PWG this year? Does that mean they stopped making their main event tags 40 minute matches of nothing happenning?


It's all thanks to London and Danielson and the best promo ever


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

PulseGlazer said:


> So, absolutely everyone adores PWG this year? Does that mean they stopped making their main event tags 40 minute matches of nothing happenning?


How long did you survive watching that SD/Davey comp?


----------



## KingCrash

*Chikara - Aniversario Yang*


Los Ice Creams vs. Brodie Lee & Grizzly Redwood - *1/2

Ophidian vs. Arik Cannon - **3/4 

Order Of The Neo-Solar Temple vs. The Saturday Night Slam Masters - ***

Vin Gerard & Colin Delaney vs. D'Lo Brown & Glacier - ***
_Probably would have been better if D'Lo didn't knock out Vin early in the match._

2.0 vs. The Sea Donsters - *

Incoherence & Cheech & Cloudy vs. Jigsaw, Helios, Lince Dorado & Mike Quackenbush - ***3/4
_Very nice sprint and Frightmare continues to impress much like the Portal did last year. _

Eddie Kingston vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***1/2
_Better then their match at Armdrags to Riches and maybe the best match both have had in Chikara in 09._

*Double Hair vs. Double Mask*
F.I.S.T. vs. The Colony - **** - ****1/4
_Loved it more on the 2nd watch than the 1st hence the rating change._

Defiantly the better show of the Aniversario Weekend, the only problem being the too short 2.0/Donsters tag and the opening match. Great watch for any Chikara fan.​


----------



## HavocD

*ROH:Steel City Clash*

Delirious vs. Sterling James Keenan **1/2*
Rhett Titus & Kenny King vs. Erick Stevens & Matt Cross ****
Bryan Danielson vs. Mike Quackenbush ******
Jerry Lynn vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright (Three Way Match) ***3/4*
Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong ****1/2-***3/4*
Tyler Black & The Necro Butcher vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Brodie Lee (Falls Count Anywhere)*****
KENTA & El Generico vs. ROH World Champion Nigel McGuinness & Davey Richards *****1/4*


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Manhattan Mayhem II knocked down to $10 on highspots.


----------



## Tarfu

I watched this show like two, three weeks ago, but since there're no ratings for it yet, I thought I'd fix the situation with a quick SNOWFLAKE(~!) update.


*CHIKARA Behind The 8 Ball (4/25/09)*

1. Louden Noxious - "Entrance Theme Montage Medley" *****¾* (Didn't get my Duke Nukem theme)

2. 2.0 vs. Incoherence ***¾*

3. Nevaeh vs. SharkGirl **½* (Shark Girl's rack deserves it)

4. Escorpion Egipcio vs. Helios ****

5. Player Uno, Hydra, Vin Gerard & Buck Hawke vs. Player Dos, Brodie Lee, Tim Donst & STIGMA ****½* (need to rewatch)

6. Shadow Phoenix vs. Gran Akuma ****¾*

7. F.I.S.T. vs. The Colony ****½*

8. Colin Delaney vs. Equinox ****½*

9. Osirian Portal vs. Jigsaw & Mike Quackenbush ****¾+*

****½+*​

Overall a good show, and entertainment for any Chikara fan. Most of the matches do need a quick rewatch though, but I guess I can live with these ratings.


----------



## PulseGlazer

superdupersonic said:


> How long did you survive watching that SD/Davey comp?


Not very. What shit.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Watch the matches against Strong/Evans and AJ/Daniels.


----------



## erikstans07

*ROH Take No Prisoners 2009 (4/4/09)*

Ace Steel vs. Colt Cabana ****
_Funny match, at the beginning, at least._

Jay Briscoe, Magno, Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Chris Hero, Davey Richards, Eddie Edwards & Incognito *****
_Fun match. Very fast paced._

*Fight Without Honor*
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Necro Butcher ****3/4*
_This is Necro's best match in a while. I was pleasantly surprised by it. Might be overrating it, but it was very enjoyable._

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright vs. Blue Demon Jr. **3/4*

Alex Koslov vs. Roderick Strong ****1/4*
_Koslov should be a permanent member of the roster. He gets a great reaction from the crowd, the fans cared that he was there. Oh, and Roddy is Roddy._

*ROH World Championship*
Jerry Lynn (c) vs. D-Lo Brown vs. Erick Stevens vs. Bryan Danielson *****
_Very short for a 4-way title match, but it was fun. D-Lo looked good._

Austin Aries & Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Tyler Black & KENTA *****3/4*
_Oh my god! What a match this was. I don't think I overrated it. Also, Aries shined like crazy in this one. Loved when he was cringing at every kick KENTA and Nakajima delivered to one another. Brilliant match, IMO._

*Awesome show. I recommend everyone sees it. Especially those Koslov doubters.*​


----------



## ECW fan

*ROH Take No Prisoners 2009*

Ace Steel vs. Colt Cabana ***

Jay Briscoe, Magno, Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Chris Hero, Davey Richards, Eddie Edwards & Incognito ****1/4*

Jimmy Jacobs vs. Necro Butcher ****1/2*

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright vs. Blue Demon Jr. **3/4*

Alex Koslov vs. Roderick Strong *****

*ROH World Championship*
Jerry Lynn (c) vs. D-Lo Brown vs. Erick Stevens vs. Bryan Danielson ****1/4*

Austin Aries & Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Tyler Black & KENTA *****1/4*
​


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Glad to see that Necro vs. Jacobs translated well to video unlike most recent matches involving AOTF.


----------



## KingKicks

erikstans07 said:


> *ROH Take No Prisoners 2009 (4/4/09)*
> 
> Alex Koslov vs. Roderick Strong ****1/4*
> _Koslov should be a permanent member of the roster. He gets a great reaction from the crowd, the fans cared that he was there. Oh, and Roddy is Roddy._
> 
> Austin Aries & Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Tyler Black & KENTA *****3/4*
> _Oh my god! What a match this was. I don't think I overrated it. Also, Aries shined like crazy in this one. Loved when he was cringing at every kick KENTA and Nakajima delivered to one another. Brilliant match, IMO._
> 
> *Awesome show. I recommend everyone sees it. Especially those Koslov doubters.*​


If you don't mind me saying.....RUSSIA! RUSSIA! RUSSIA!
Yeah Koslov was awesome, I really do hope he is brought back.

Looking forward to seeing the main event and well the entire show again later today.


----------



## Tarfu

Ninety-Nine, One Hundred, Final Battle 07 and Better Than Our Best are on the way. Would've gotten Manhattan Mayhem II rather than FB07, but I was a euro short. Yeah, how awesome is that. Fuck Highspots' shipping costs. 

Hopefully all the hype for Omega/Danielson isn't for nothing.


----------



## KingKicks

Hoping to buy Ninety-Nine and One Hundred the next time I get some money.

*ROH Take No Prisoners 2009*

Ace Steel vs. Colt Cabana
_Loved seeing everyone go crazy when Colt and Ace were checking the ring because of what happened at Supercard of Honor IV. Ok little opener._ ****

Jay Briscoe, Magno, Kevin Steen and El Generico vs. Chris Hero, Incognito and The American Wolves
_Fast paced fun just how I remembered it. The Lucha guys were booked the best they possibly could be._ ****-***¼

Fight Without Honor*
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Necro Butcher
_This was exactly what it needed to be to end the feud. Bloody, Brutal and Stiff. It's ashame you couldn't hear the thud when Necro and Jacobs landed on the outside during the suplex because it was insane._ ****¼-***½*

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright vs. Blue Demon Jr.
_It's funny that I hated this so much live but it was actually better watching on TV. Nigel's speech before the match was on of my favourite moments the entire weekend, the emotion could still be seen on TV during it but obviously not as much as it was live._ **½*

Alex Koslov vs. Roderick Strong
_RUSSIA! RUSSIA! RUSSIA! Bring him back plz. Very good match._ ****¼
*
*Four Corner Survival for the ROH World Title*
Jerry Lynn vs. D’Lo Brown vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Erick Stevens
_I never knew this was only like 8 minutes long. Fast paced and very fun. Probably the best D'Lo has looked since being in ROH._ ****-***¼*

Austin Aries and Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Tyler Black and KENTA
_Take the awesome KENTA/Nakajima exchanges we've seen earlier in the year, mix them with Aries greatness and Black's high impact offense and you will receive 1 hell of a tag match._ *****¼-****½*

*Overall: Such an enjoyable PPV with the majority of it holding up very well since seeing it live*​


----------



## vivalabrave

^ Haven't watched the PPV brooadcast, but those are pretty close to my live ratings. I will admit to downloading the PPV and checking out the entrances to see if my pretty face made it on camera . I'll wait for the DVD before I give this show another go around, but it's glad to see everything held up for the PPV.


----------



## erikstans07

Yes, yes, yes Benjo. Koslov is awesome.


*ROH Nowhere to Run (5/14/05)*

James Gibson vs. BJ Whitmer *****

Jimmy Jacobs vs. Chad Collyer ***3/4*

Doug Williams vs. Homicide ****3/4*

Alex Shelley & Delirious vs. Jack Evans & Roderick Strong ****3/4*

Nigel McGuinness vs. Colt Cabana ****1/4*

*ROH World Championship*
Austin Aries (c) vs. Bryan Danielson ******

*Steel Cage Match*
CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave *****1/4*

*Great show. I would recommend it to anyone. Especially people that don't know how good ROH was back then.*​


----------



## Platt

ROH finally put the correct cover up for TNP 09 and it's one of the worst they've ever made imo


----------



## erikstans07

Meh, could be worse. One of the renders on the front, Lynn or Black, shouldn't be there. They kinda clash. Aries should be on there somewhere too.


----------



## KingKicks

Now if I didn't know the card for the show then I'd look at that cover for that, and think it's Black vs. Lynn for the ROH World Title.

I personally think they should of had a picture of a moment in the main event when KENTA and Nakajima are in opposite corners, Black and Aries are on the apron and the crowd is on their feet.


----------



## jawbreaker

Gah, release the expletive Markham show already!


----------



## erikstans07

The Montreal and Markham shows will be the next one's released. But Take No Prisoners won't be released til July 5.


----------



## vivalabrave

Nowhere to Run is an elite show from ROH. Someone here calls it one of the best they've ever done (I want to say Sephiroth). I have every Punk match in ROH on DVD, and that's still a show I'm glad to have. Just feels complete. The Friday show from that weekend is pretty good too.

I think I gave that Shelley tag match ****. Surprised the you know what out of me. Shelley looking for partners all night is just a constant win.


----------



## erikstans07

"You like John Deere tractors. I think those are ok."


----------



## jawbreaker

erikstans07 said:


> The Montreal and Markham shows will be the next one's released. But Take No Prisoners won't be released til July 5.


I know, I just wish they'd hurry up. PWG gets shows out faster than this.


----------



## KingCrash

*IWA-MS - April Bloodshowers 2009*

*Night One*

Egotistico Fantastico vs. Brian Skyline - **

The Yellow Dog vs. Ben McCoy vs. Hunter Matthews - *

Michael Elgin vs. Bill the Butcher vs. Jon Moxley vs. Keith Walker - *1/2

Sal Thomaselli & Ash vs. The Hybrids - *3/4 

Ryan Phoenix vs. Juice Robinson - *

Rain vs. Mickie Knuckles - *

Jason Hades, Ricochet & Shane Hollister vs. Trik Davis, Tim Donst & Chuck Taylor - **1/2

Prince Mustafa Ali vs. Corporal Robinson - *

Dingo vs. Dysfunction – **

*Barbed Wire, I Quit Match*
The Hooligans vs. The Bad Breed - *1/2



*Night Two*

Sal Thomaselli & Ash vs. Da Soul Touchaz - ** 

The Yellow Dog vs. Hunter Matthews - *

The Bad Breed & Mickie Knuckles vs. The Hooligans & Rain - *1/2

Keith Walker vs. Michael Elgin – DUD

Bill the Butcher vs. Stephen Saint - *

Juice Robinson vs. Ryan Phoenix - **

Jason Hades vs. Brian Skyline - **

Egotistico Fantastico vs. Ricochet - ***1/2

Dingo vs. Prince Mustafa Ali - **3/4

*No Rope Barbed Wire*
Corporal Robinson vs. Dysfunction - *

As you can tell, another fine outing by IWA-MS. At times the audiences were so quiet it was depressing. Of course when you package three whole shows together odds are none of them will be any good.​


----------



## Sephiroth

vivalabrave said:


> Nowhere to Run is an elite show from ROH. Someone here calls it one of the best they've ever done (I want to say Sephiroth). I have every Punk match in ROH on DVD, and that's still a show I'm glad to have. Just feels complete. The Friday show from that weekend is pretty good too.
> 
> I think I gave that Shelley tag match ****. Surprised the you know what out of me. Shelley looking for partners all night is just a constant win.


It's their best show from 2005, which says a lot since people still swear by Manhattan Mayhem. My top 3.


----------



## erikstans07

*ROH Better Than Our Best (4/1/06)*

Jack Evans vs. Matt Sydal vs. Jake Crist vs. Dave Crist vs. Ace Steel vs. Jimmy Jacobs *****

Delirious vs. Ricky Reyes ****

Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley & Masato Yoshino vs. Ryo Saito, Genki Horiguchi & Dragon Kid *****1/4*
_Funniest moment of the night (and most random) is in The Embassy's interview later in the show when Shelley said "we're gonna get laid by hookers!"_

Samoa Joe vs. AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Yang ******

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
Austin Aries & Roderick Strong (c) vs. Naruki Doi & CIMA *****1/2*

*ROH World Championship*
Bryan Danielson (c) vs. Lance Storm ******

*Chicago Street Fight*
Homicide vs. Colt Cabana *****3/4*
_Awesome, awesome feud ender. Cabana and Homicide burying the hatchet afterward was a great moment._

*One of the best professional wrestling shows I've ever seen, to be completely honest. I would recommend it to anyone.*​


----------



## Sephiroth

Being live for both the WM shows that weekend was the best time in my life as a wrestling fan. Just off the chart awesome. Add in the fact that I bought a puppy there, found the best sandwich shop ever (Chicago Cheesy Chicken ftw), and I got to meet Danielson, the DG guys, Joe, Daniels, Shelley (hanging out in the parking lot), Cabana, Aries, Strong, Sydal, Styles, and Storm, it was an amazing weekend.

I actually didn't care that I was there for WM weekend without even going to WM.


----------



## AussieFan

*Generation Next - 2004*

*Shelley, Aries, Evans & Strong vs Briscoes, Walters & Rave*

Nice chain mat wrestling at the begininning of this followed up by an extremely explosive (awesome) exchange between Jay & Roderick Strong really set's this match on fire in the early goings. Jack Evans beatdown is hilarious and brutal. The rest of the match is just a flat out fucking war. This is seriously up there with some of the best matches of all time. All 8 men threw their bodies on the line to create a spectacular match will be remembered for eternity. Crowd chants "match of the year" and "thank you" afterwards, it really sets a nice feel to the match. This is Wrestling!

*******
*MVP -* Ugh this was so tough.. Aries and Strong were the real standouts. I'd have to give it to Aries though..


----------



## Tarfu

Benjo™;7348136 said:


> Now if I didn't know the card for the show then I'd look at that cover for that, and think it's Black vs. Lynn for the ROH World Title.


The same goes for the banner ontop of their home page, with the same renders on opposite sides and a tiny unreadable text inbetween them. Just bad advertising. 

And Crash, please stop punishing yourself.


----------



## jawbreaker

*ROH At Our Best
3/13/04*

Teddy Hart vs. Amazing Red vs. Sonjay Dutt vs. Jack Evans vs. Jimmy Rave vs. Mark Briscoe: ***1/4

Xavier vs. Slyk Wagner Brown: **1/2

Jerry Lynn vs. Nigel McGuinness: ***

Matt Stryker vs. John Walters: ***3/4

Dan Maff and B.J. Whitmer vs. Colt Cabana and Ace Steel: **

A.J. Styles vs. CM Punk: ****1/2

Samoa Joe vs. Jay Briscoe: ****1/2

Carnage Crew vs. Special K: **3/4

I have no idea why the main event went on last. Just a giant clusterfuck that had way too many people in it. Joe vs. Jay got at least an extra half star just for what the blood added to the match. Punk vs. AJ was incredible. Everything else was fairly solid, if unremarkable.

PWG Ninety-Nine:

Scorpio Sky, Phoenix Star, and Zokre vs. Brandon Cutler, Dustin Cutler, and Scott Lost: ***1/2

Bryan Danielson vs. Chuck Taylor: ***1/4

B-Boy vs. Joey Ryan: ***

Kenny Omega vs. Davey Richards: ***3/4

Sonjay Dutt vs. Roderick Strong: ***1/4

Tyler Black vs. El Generico: ***3/4

Chris Hero vs. Austin Aries: ***1/2

Young Bucks vs. Motor City Machine Guns: ****1/4 (#7 MOTYTD)


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

June 16th: The next DVD release from Ring of Honor will be called "Double Feature II" and feature the top matches from Montreal, Quebec (The Hunt Begins) and Markham, Ontario (Tag Title Classic) from the month of April on one disc. This release will include the historic World Tag Team Title defense from Markham with The American Wolves defending against Tyler Black & Bryan Danielson. We'll have more on this release shortly.


----------



## jawbreaker

Well this is a good way to get people to buy that Montreal show that nobody cares about, by packaging it with the Markham show that people actually want to watch.


----------



## KingKicks

superdupersonic said:


> June 16th: The next DVD release from Ring of Honor will be called "Double Feature II" and feature the top matches from Montreal, Quebec (The Hunt Begins) and Markham, Ontario (Tag Title Classic) from the month of April on one disc. This release will include the historic World Tag Team Title defense from Markham with The American Wolves defending against Tyler Black & Bryan Danielson. We'll have more on this release shortly.


I reckon it will be something along the lines of:

Black/Jacobs
Aries/Omega/Strong/Briscoe
Claudio & Rave/Cabana & Albright
Steen, Generico & Danielson/Wolves & Grenier

from The Hunt Begins

Aries, Titus, King/Steen, Do & Omega
Jacobs/Delirious
Jay/Strong
Wolves/Black & Danielson

from Tag Title Classic

If 7 matches then take off the Embassy tag from THB.


----------



## Mark.

*ROH Steel City Clash*

*Mike Quackenbush vs Bryan Danielson*
FINALLY! Quack back in an ROH ring. This was a very good match, especially if you're into this style. Loads of chain-wrestling, fancy counters, submissions and all that fun stuff. It obviously wasn't going to turn into brutal stuff, but it really reminds you how great Quack and Dragon are when they can put on a match this good with just pure wrestling. I already knew the result, but one or two times, I know would've had me thinking he could take it. Very good, enjoyable match.
****3/4*

*El Generico & KENTA vs Davey Richards & Nigel McGuinness*
A **** match with a bad crowd. Seriously, things started off great when there was crowd heat and Davey was the most over guy in the match, but then something changed and I can't figure out what. When it got to the finishing stretch, they just stopped reacting. The fucking Tower of London got almost zero reaction. What was going on in the ring was great stuff, if you ask me, and I would've given it the full **** had the crowd been more lively. The intensity in this match was really good at times, particularly when Davey was involved. Just Davey trying his best to beat the hell out of his former mentor as a way of showing how much he's improved without him. The exchanges these two had were a great way of giving a small taste of what to expect from their SOH4 match. This is simply a case of a great match being taken down a peg by one major fault.
****3/4*


----------



## Obfuscation

Just checked SmartMark and saw that Sami Callihan has not only 1, but 2 Best Of DVDs. To say I was highly excited to check those out would be an understatement.

Oh and since Nowhere To Run was mentioned, I must say I think the most underrated match on that card was Homicide/Doug Williams. I have it up there with Aries/Danielson, Punk/Rave & Gen Next vs Shelley/Delirious.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

My problem with Homicide vs. Doug is that while the finish is great and pays off the neck work, a good chunk of the match just felt like they were doing moves for the sake of doing moves. ***


----------



## antoniomare007

Ok, everyone needs to watch El Generico vs Sojay Dutt from PWG 100. Davey and Dragon on commentary are FUCKING GOLD!

I've been down in the last few days with the death of Misawa and that match finally made me laugh out loud


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

ROH Better Than Our Best and Breakout knocked down to $9.99 each on highspots.


----------



## seabs

*So finally finished all my exmas now D) and ready to catch up on my Indy shit. Watchin PWG 99 & 100 today and tommorow. From ROH:

Proving Ground Night 2 - Worth watching all of or just Generico/Danielson?
Eliminating The Competition - Main event only?
Stylin & Profilin - ?
Insanity Unleashed - ?
Take No Prisoners 09 - ?

Steel City Clash & 7AS I'm definitely watching.

16 Carat worth getting this year too and I'm ashamed too say that CHIKARA's King Of Trio's looks worth watching judging by the stars I've seen thrown about even though I normally deteste them. Worth watching all 3 nights of each?*


----------



## KingKicks

Seabs said:


> *So finally finished all my exmas now D) and ready to catch up on my Indy shit. Watchin PWG 99 & 100 today and tommorow. From ROH:
> 
> Proving Ground Night 2 - Worth watching all of or just Generico/Danielson?
> Eliminating The Competition - Main event only?
> Stylin & Profilin - ?
> Insanity Unleashed - ?
> Take No Prisoners 09 - ?
> 
> Steel City Clash & 7AS I'm definitely watching.
> 
> 16 Carat worth getting this year too and I'm ashamed too say that CHIKARA's King Of Trio's looks worth watching judging by the stars I've seen thrown about even though I normally deteste them. Worth watching all 3 nights of each?*


I'd say Proving Ground Night 2 is worth watching. The show is actually quite good fun.

Stay away from Eliminating The Competition. I don't even think the main event is worth watching (***1/2) but still.

Stylin & Profilin has an enjoyable first half and shit second half. Nothing worth checking out though.

I'm currently watching Insanity Unleashed and it's an alright show so far. You could try checking it out but I wouldn't say there is anything must see.

Definitely check out Take No Prisoners 2009. Good lot of ***+ matches and an awesome main event.

EDIT:

*ROH Insanity Unleashed*

Nate Webb vs. Flash Flanagan
_Nate Webb still sucks._ ***

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Kenny Omega
_Damn this was good fun. Makes me look forward to when I can eventually buy PWG for Omega/Danielson._ *****

Chris Hero vs. Jay Briscoe ***¾

ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
Kevin Steen and El Generico vs. Rhett Titus and Kenny King
_Bit too much comedy at the beginning but an enjoyable tag match nonetheless. I can't help but laugh when King comes out with the mask on._ *****

Bison Smith vs. Silas Young *¾**

The American Wolves vs. Roderick Strong and Brent Albright
_Very fun tag match and MOTN. Edwards seemed a little sloppy._ ****¼-***½

No DQ Match*
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious
_Alot better then I was expecting infact it was actually alot of fun to watch. The ending was pretty awesome as well._ ****¼*

Nigel McGuinness and Austin Aries vs. Jerry Lynn and Tyler Black
_Good yet disappointing main event. One great thing I want to point out is the change in reaction to Nigel while he was champion. When he was face and apologised for not being able to wrestle while injured and everything, he was booed for it. After proving himself such a great champion, when he walked out from behind the curtain on this show he was cheered by many and then at Take No Prisoners 2009 he was cheered by everyone after refusing to apologise to anyone for being hurt. Just wanted to point that out._ ****¼*

*Overall: Not too bad of a show. Nothing must see but it was certainly better then the last 2 shows*​


----------



## seabs

*PWG Ninety Nine*

*Scorpio Sky, Phoenix Star & Zokre vs. Scott Lost & Brandon & Dustin Cutler *
_***1/4_

*Bryan Danielson vs. Chuck Taylor *
_***1/4_

*Joey Ryan vs. B-Boy *
_***1/4_

*Kenny Omega vs. Davey Richards *
_***1/2_

*Roderick Strong vs. Sonjay Dutt *
_***1/2_

*Tyler Black vs. El Generico *
_***1/2_

*Chris Hero vs. Austin Aries - PWG World Championship *
_***1/2_

*Motor City Machine Guns vs. Young Bucks - PWG World Tag Team Championships*
_****1/4_

*Overall:*
_Yet ANOTHER great PWG show. Again not a match under *** and the main event is just amazing._​


----------



## KingKicks

I seriously need to buy 99 and 100. That show looks fucking great.


----------



## seabs

*It is. Gonna watch 100 tommorow. I seriously dont think PWG have put on a match this year below ***.*


----------



## ECW fan

*ROH: Supercard of Honor IV*


Erick Stevens vs. Rhett Titus ****

Chris Hero, Eddie Edwards, & Incognito vs. Kevin Steen, Jay Briscoe, & Magno ****1/4*

Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Roderick Strong ******

Bobby Dempsey vs. Kamala *N/A* 

El Generico vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Blue Demon Jr, vs. Brent Albright ****1/2* 

Bryan Danielson vs. Alex Koslov ****3/4*

Colt Cabana vs. D-Lo Brown ****1/4*

KENTA vs. Davey Richards (GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title Match) *******

Tyler Black & The Necro Butcher vs. Austin Aries & Jimmy Jacobs ****1/2* 

Nigel McGuinness vs. Jerry Lynn (ROH World Title Match) *****1/4*​


----------



## KingKicks

ECW fan said:


> Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Roderick Strong ******
> 
> KENTA vs. Davey Richards (GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title Match) *******
> 
> Nigel McGuinness vs. Jerry Lynn (ROH World Title Match) *****1/4*​


I'm glad these 3 all came out well. I want my damn DVD now.


----------



## WillTheBloody

ECW fan said:


> *ROH: Supercard of Honor IV*
> 
> 
> Erick Stevens vs. Rhett Titus ****
> 
> Chris Hero, Eddie Edwards, & Incognito vs. Kevin Steen, Jay Briscoe, & Magno ****1/4*
> 
> Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Roderick Strong ******
> 
> Bobby Dempsey vs. Kamala *N/A*
> 
> El Generico vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Blue Demon Jr, vs. Brent Albright ****1/2*
> 
> Bryan Danielson vs. Alex Koslov ****3/4*
> 
> Colt Cabana vs. D-Lo Brown ****1/4*
> 
> KENTA vs. Davey Richards (GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title Match) *******
> 
> Tyler Black & The Necro Butcher vs. Austin Aries & Jimmy Jacobs ****1/2*
> 
> Nigel McGuinness vs. Jerry Lynn (ROH World Title Match) *****1/4*​


:shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## Meteora2004

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fORdJFDrZAI&fmt=18

New Video Wire.

Glad they put the ten-bell salute for Misawa in there; hope it's on the DVD as well.


----------



## KingKicks

-Glad they showed the 10 bell salute. I remember someone (probably on the ROH board) saying that there were only faces around the ring during it. Obviously not considering I could see Davey, Edwards, Aries and Osiris in that videowire.

-Davey has declared it....HE WILL KICK OPRAH'S ASS! :lmao

-Shit it's King/Omega AND Strong/KENTA this week? Sounds awesome

-Is it just me or does the ROH title just look right on Aries?


----------



## Tarfu

Meteora2004 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fORdJFDrZAI&fmt=18
> 
> New Video Wire.


"You can bring in Oprah, and I'll kick her ass too!" Gotta love Davey.

Btw, was that Edwards Joey Ryan was killing? Sure looked like him, though I doubt they'd make him look weak in any way. 

Next HDNet episode looks pretty sweet aswell. I even like the idea of Necro kicking the European out of Castagnoli.



Benjo said:


> Glad they showed the 10 bell salute. I remember someone (probably on the ROH board) saying that there were only faces around the ring during it. Obviously not considering I could see Davey, Edwards, Aries and Osiris in that videowire.


Yeah, even the E had their bad guys clapping and cheering for Flair at his fairwell.


----------



## Devildude

Some really good promos on that videowire, this week's ROHonHDNet looks really good and Davey referencing Oprah cracked me up.

SoH IV looks bitching tbh, can't wait to see the three big matches on there.


----------



## erikstans07

I want my fuckin SOH IV DVD. I ordered that shit the first day it went up for pre-order. I got Man Up which I bought a few days ago on thursday or friday, highspots shipped it out 2 days ago and I got it today.


----------



## peep4life

The full five for Kenta/Davey! I should probably start watching the 3 ROH dvds in my room and order this show, I gotta see that. So much wrestling so little time.


----------



## MF39

I ordered PWG 99 and 100 on Friday night from, hoping I get them soon as I been having an itch lately to watch me some good ol' PWG.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

The Blue Demon match was fucking terrible.


----------



## Obfuscation

Full 5 for Davey/KENTA seems like a HUGH stretch. I have a hard time buying that.

Well, guess I will be buying an ROH show from 2009 after all. Supercard is like the only one so far that has really hooked me in getting something from the product. Chikara and PWG were releasing strong show after strong show and hopefully ROH can keep it up.


----------



## KingKicks

Hailsabin said:


> Full 5 for Davey/KENTA seems like a HUGH stretch. I have a hard time buying that.
> 
> Well, guess I will be buying an ROH show from 2009 after all. Supercard is like the only one so far that has really hooked me in getting something from the product. Chikara and PWG were releasing strong show after strong show and hopefully ROH can keep it up.


Wouldn't say it's a huge stretch. From seeing it live, it's ****3/4 for me and that's with the fucked up ending.


----------



## Obfuscation

It's probably awesome and fantastic, but as indy fans, we tend to overrate stuff to a pretty insane degree sometimes. I just got to see it for myself to really be certain.


----------



## ECW fan

Maybe I overrated it, maybe I didn't. The ratings I gave each match are just *my* opinions. Regardless, SOHIV is a very strong show (the best ROH show I've seen so far this year) and should be bought/seen by every pro-wrestling fan.


----------



## Obfuscation

Indeed, just throwing my two cents on it as well. Well since it's so raved, it will probably pop up in the indy section on here.


----------



## IIL

I saw last night ROH One Year Anniversary show, here's my ratings:

Chad Collyer vs. Colt Cabana vs. EZ Money vs. Michael Shane - *** 3/4
Hotstuff Hernandez, Don Juan, & Fast Eddie vs. The Carnage Crew - **
Mark Briscoe vs. Jay Briscoe - ****** 1/4
Steve Corino vs. Homicide - No rating (infamous fans riot).
Outkast Killaz vs. Dunn & Marcos - ** 1/2
CM Punk vs. CW Anderson - *** 1/4
American Dragon Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe - ****** 1/4
Paul London vs. AJ Styles vs. Low Ki - *******
Xavier vs. London/Ki/Styles winner - *** 1/2-3/4
Da Hit Squad, SAT, & Divine Storm vs. Special K (Scramble Match) - *** 1/4

Very good show, one of the best in ROH history. Good recommendation for any pro wrestling fan.


----------



## KingCrash

Tarfu said:


> And Crash, please stop punishing yourself.


Boy, wish I saw this warning before my latest watch.


*IWA-MS – Turn Back The Clock*

Alexander Rudolph vs. Stephen Saint vs. C Red - * 

Alex Whybrow (Larry Sweeney) vs. Hunter Matthews – 1/2*

Ninja Bill's Open Challenge - DUD

Marshe Rocket vs. Michael Elgin - *1/2

Trauma vs. Will Venator - DUD

Jason Hades vs. Yellow Dog - *1/2

Jim Fannin & Dingo vs. Drake Younger & Jimmy Jacobs - **

Easily the single worst show of the year, the only saving grace is that it's only an hour long and is included on another show. Oh and Sweeney, get some help. When you look like crap next to Jim Fannin, time to take your meds.




*ROH – Honor Nation*

Brent Albright & Adam Pearce vs. Erick Stevens & Matt Cross - **

BJ Whitmer vs. Delirious - **

Nigel McGuinness vs. Hallowicked vs. El Generico - ***1/2

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chris Hero - **1/2

*Anything Goes Match*
Necro Butcher vs. Jay Briscoe - ***1/2

Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. Mitch Franklin & Ernie Osiris - *

*Best Of Three Series*
Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries - ****1/4

The Vulture Squad vs. No Remorse Corps - ***1/2 - ***3/4

*ROH World Title*
Takeshi Morishima vs. Kevin Steen - ****

I forgot how much I liked the last three matches. Didn't like Hero/Claudio, they've had better matches against each other. Very good show.​


----------



## MrPaiMei

I remember being at that show (front row as was my mo through all of Gabe roh), and just being quite dejected during intermission bout the show, losing Black's hyped "debut" in the 4cS, Hero/Claudio being total weaksauce next to MMII, and even Necro's ROH return being nothing much to speak of. But then they came out the half with a DOPE squash by AOTF that was awesome! Then a Dragon/Aries match that was waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay better than I ever expected for match one and still may be the best of that series, a Squad/NRC match that while disjointed, the guys tried real hard in and (unsuccessfully) went for a real organized DG style and was pretty cool. Then we got Steen/Morishima which was a forgone conclusion (as if Steen/Nigel was maining a PPV the next night) but still one of the better Morishima formula title matches. Damn good show.


----------



## Tarfu

Hah. Just pre-ordered PWG Sells Out (Region 2 version due to release on the 29th) for only 6.49€. Yeah, I feel like a criminal now.

So suck on that, bitches.


----------



## Kapone89

Tarfu said:


> Hah. Just pre-ordered PWG Sells Out (Region 2 version due to release on the 29th) for only 6.49€. Yeah, I feel like a criminal now.
> 
> So suck on that, bitches.


Where did you get that DVD?


----------



## thephenomenalone

Tarfu said:


> Hah. Just pre-ordered PWG Sells Out (Region 2 version due to release on the 29th) for only 6.49€. Yeah, I feel like a criminal now.
> 
> So suck on that, bitches.


Is that the version that is on play.com because looking at the runtime it is only the first disc of the US version. Or is it the full 3 disk version from somewhere else?


----------



## Platt

Volume 1 is the old interview this is a new one



> which includes a 100+ minute interview that was filmed in May 2009



EDIT: Damn servers. This is directed at the below post.


----------



## KingCrash

Does anyone know if the interview on volume 2 of the new Mike Quackenbush SmartMark comp is a new one or the old one from the 2006 comp?

EDIT: Thanks.


----------



## Maxx Hero

KingCrash said:


> Does anyone know if the interview on volume 2 of the new Mike Quackenbush SmartMark comp is a new one or the old one from the 2006 comp?
> 
> EDIT: Thanks.


To my knowledge from they are different. They are rereleasing the first at the same time so I assume that they are two separate entities. both sets look fantanstic.


----------



## Tarfu

thephenomenalone said:


> Is that the version that is on play.com because looking at the runtime it is only the first disc of the US version. Or is it the full 3 disk version from somewhere else?


Shit. Both versions say 'vol. 1', so I automatically thought it would be the whole set. Never took a look at the runtime though... 

Well, atleast I can cancel my order whenever I want.

EDIT: To be fair, I don't think 7 assumably great matches for that price is that bad. If this really is the case, I'll just get vols 2 and 3 later on. Cheaper anyway.


----------



## KingKicks

Finally ordered PWG 100 along with After School Special (It was $1 so I thought I might as well).

I'll wait a bit before buying 99 though as I've got the majority of the matches on my hard drive already.


----------



## Tarfu

The Chris Hero evolution has entered a new chapter:










"Pick me up, Vince!"


----------



## Platt

I see Corino where's Hero?


----------



## thephenomenalone

Tarfu said:


> Shit. Both versions say 'vol. 1', so I automatically thought it would be the whole set. Never took a look at the runtime though...
> 
> Well, atleast I can cancel my order whenever I want.
> 
> EDIT: To be fair, I don't think 7 assumably great matches for that price is that bad. If this really is the case, I'll just get vols 2 and 3 later on. Cheaper anyway.


I agree it's worth it for the matches that are on it but I have pretty much all the matches on it but would pick it up for the rest had it been the full 3 disc set


----------



## KingKicks

> TAKE 20%-25% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!
> 
> You can now save 20%-25% off your order on all items listed on the website with no minimum purchase. This sale includes all DVD's, tickets, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com. All orders under $50 save 20% off the order. Orders that are $50 and up save 25% off the order.
> 
> This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events.
> 
> To redeem your 20% Off Coupon for orders under $50 just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: june20 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.
> 
> To redeem your 25% Off Coupon for orders $50 and above just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: june25 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.
> 
> Offer ends on 6/23 at 10 AM EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates, Ric Flair & Bret Hart autograph tickets, and ROH DVD Subscription Packages are not included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on new orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above. Offer is good while supplies last.
> 
> NEW MERCHANDISE
> 
> The following items are now in stock and available to order in the "New Releases" section at www.rohwrestling.com:
> 
> Double Feature II- Montreal, Quebec 4/17/09 & & Markham, Ontario 4/18/09 (DVD)
> 
> Features matches from "The Hunt Begins" in Montreal, Quebec on 4/17/09 and from "Tag Title Classic" in Markham, Ontario on 4/18/09 including a tremendous World Tag Team Title Match with The American Wolves defending against Tyler Black & Bryan Danielson.
> 
> The Hunt Begins- Montreal, Quebec 4/17/09
> 
> 1. Tyler Black vs. Jimmy Jacobs
> 2. Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Jay Briscoe vs. Kenny Omega (Four Corner Survival Match)
> 3. Claudio Castagnoli & Jimmy Rave vs. Colt Cabana & Brent Albright
> 4. Kevin Steen, El Generico, & Bryan Danielson vs. The American Wolves & Sylvain Grenier
> 
> Tag Title Classic- Markham, Ontario 4/18/09
> 
> 5. Colt Cabana vs. Claudio Castagnoli
> 6. Austin Aries, Rhett Titus, & Kenny King vs. Kevin Steen, Generio Dos, & Kenny Omega
> 7. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious (Markham Street Fight)
> 8. Roderick Strong vs. Jay Briscoe
> 9. The American Wolves vs. Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black (World Tag Team Title Match)
> 
> TNA Against All Odds 2009 (DVD)
> 
> Against All Odds gave way to the one of the biggest matches in TNA history, a four-way battle for the TNA World Championship featuring Kurt Angle, The Icon Sting, Brother Ray & Brother Devon of Team 3D.
> 
> 1. X-Division Title: Alex Shelly vs. Eric Young
> 2. Scott Steiner vs. Petey Williams
> 3. Brutus Magnus vs. Chris Sabin
> 4. Knockouts Title: Awesome Kong vs. O.D.B.
> 5. TNA Legends Title: Booker T vs. Shane Sewell
> 6. Abyss vs. Matt Morgan
> 7. TNA Tag Title Match: Beer Money Inc. vs. Lethal Consequencs
> 8, TNA World Title Match: Sting vs. Kurt Angle vs. Brother Ray vs. Brother Devon
> 
> Sit Down Interview with Colt Cabana (DVD-R)
> 
> In this post WWE Interview, Colt Cabana sits down to discuss many interesting topics. Some of these include:
> 
> -ROH Homicide Fued
> -Wrestling Society X
> -Overseas Experiences
> -Signing To WWE
> -First Impressions Of OVW
> -Training In OVW
> -First Impressions Of FCW
> -OVW / FCW Differences
> -Video Game Motion Capture
> -Scotty Goldman
> -WWE Executives
> -Pitching Creative Ideas
> -"What's Crackin'" Internet Show
> -And Much Much More...
> 
> Shoot Interview with Petey Williams (DVD-R)
> 
> Interview with former TNA X-Division Champion, Petey Williams! Petey talked for nearly 2 and 1/2 hours about his last 5 years in TNA and very open about the details of his release.
> 
> Topics discussed:
> 
> -- How did you get started in the business
> -- How did you meet Scott D'Amore?
> -- Memories of early career
> -- What circumstances led you to TNA?
> -- Initial impressions of Jeff Jarrett?
> -- Development of the Canadian Destroyer
> -- How do you feel about the Canadian Destroyer? Have you ever felt it type cast you as literally a one trick pony? Blessing or a curse?
> -- Talk about the formation of Team Canada with Teddy Hart and Jack Evans
> -- What caused Team Canada to be revamped with Roode & Young added.
> -- How did you feel about the new line-up?
> -- Memories of Team Canada run
> -- Memories of X Division Title run
> -- Talk about your experiences in Japan. Wrestle-Aid, etc.
> -- Memories of wrestling in the Tokyo Dome for Global Impact
> -- Talk about your run as IWA Mid South Hwt. Champion
> -- Memories of CZW and PWG
> -- Memories of the 2005 Super 8 tournament
> -- You did a one-shot for ROH as Nana's surprise unannounced, memories of that?
> -- How much comraderie is there among the Team Canada guys?
> -- Any favorite road or rib stories?
> -- Were you sad to see Team Canada split up?
> -- Did the office ever give any reason why?
> -- Were you guys fearful of your jobs once they broke up Team Canada?
> 
> -- Talk us through your impressions of TNA at various degrees of development.
> 1- The first TV deal on Fox Sports Net
> 2- Moving to Spike TV
> 3- Video games, figures and trading cards - "national expansion"
> 4- TNA wanting to own everybody's name
> 5- Sting, Kurt Angle, Booker T, Mick Foley hired
> 
> -- Talk about the pros and cons of TNA house shows
> 
> KID KASH INTERVIEW APRIL 2005 said "the company is now more in debt because of bringing in former WWE talents; said that the guys who built TNA were getting pushed aside"
> 
> -- Kash got out (released) shortly after this, did others feel that at the time?
> -- Did those feelings get worse as more and more ex-WWE guys were brought in?
> -- What about when ex-WWE guys who had no real drawing record are brought in. Not the Kurt Angles or Booker T's, but seemingly anyone with a cup of coffee in WWE
> -- What is your response to Kash's mentality, agree or disagree with him?
> -- Kash also said he'd never received any money from merch sales, is that true in your case also?
> -- Talk us through what these ex-WWE signings do to morale in the TNA locker room for the guys who have been there all along.
> -- Do you personally feel like the X division was abandoned?
> -- If so, when did that occur? Who is to blame?
> -- What was your reaction, or any reactions you remember backstage, to the so-called attempts to make the X Division more marketable: Black Machismo, Paparazzi Challenge, Maple Leaf Muscle, Curry Man, etc. - good idea or should just let them wrestle?
> -- How did you feel about Maple Leaf Muscle and being put with Scott Steiner?
> -- What are your thoughts on the Frontline vs. MEM?
> -- What circumstances led to your release from TNA?
> -- Your idea or theres? Were you surprised?
> -- Do you feel like TNA has abandoned the idea of branding their own stars?
> 
> -- Walk us through a typical day at TNA, backstage at TV:
> 1- Who from the office interacts with the talent?
> 2- How hands on is Jeff Jarrett?
> 3- How hands on is Dixie Carter?
> 4- What, if any, physical presence does Russo have at the shows?
> 5- WWE criticized for being scripted, how much freedom does TNA talent have?
> 6-What kind of feedback can talent give to the scripts?
> 7- Is there a mentality that the lower end guys should not speak up?
> 8- What are some examples of the pecking order of talent?
> 9- What is stressed as being the most important things to the talent? Ex: match quality; delivering good promos; ratings; showcasing star power; etc
> 10- Who gives the talent its direction, what do they tell you they want out of you?
> 
> -- Who in the office is most helpful to the X division?
> -- Who is the most detremental?
> -- What is life for a TNA wrestler like on the indy circuit? It is a good or bad thing to have a TNA agent control your bookings? How good typically is the communication between office and talent?
> -- Were any promises ever made to you by TNA management that never happened?
> -- Have your impressions over the years changed of Jarrett, Dixie, D'Amore?
> -- What in your opinion should TNA focus on in the interest of growth?
> -- Do you feel like they have their priorities in order?
> -- What, if anything, are they currently doing that they should abandon?
> -- What's the best and worst aspects of working in TNA?
> -- How would you sum up your experiences there?
> -- Do you think most of your contemporaries would sum it up similarly?
> -- Tell us about The High Crusade (Petey's punk band with the Machine Guns)
> -- What else are you up to these days?
> -- What do you want to do with your career?
> 
> WORD ASSOCIATION: Scott D'Amore, Alex Shelley, Chris Sabin, Eric Young, A1, Bobby Roode, Johnny Devine, Tyson Dux, Scott Steiner, Rhaka Kahn, Vince Russo, Terry Taylor, Jeff Jarrett, Kurt Angle, Booker T, Dixie Carter, Jeff Jarrett, Petey Williams.


It's the exact matches I was expecting on Double Feature II.


----------



## Mark.

Dammit, I just bought 7YA and SCOHIV two days ago with 10% off. Now this happens.


----------



## Blasko

Platt said:


> I see Corino where's Hero?


Corino's face isn't as stroked out.


----------



## ECW fan

I just placed an order for Double Feature II. Can't wait to see The American Wolves vs. Danielson/Black.


----------



## KingKicks

ECW fan said:


> I just placed an order for Double Feature II. Can't wait to see The American Wolves vs. Danielson/Black.


Same here. I thought might as well while the sale is going on.


----------



## Platt




----------



## WillTheBloody

The two covers for _The Hunt Begins_ and _Tag Title Classic_ are really good IMO, so it's a shame the effort was somewhat wasted.


----------



## erikstans07

I like the cover for Double Feature II, but it's a shame the fantastic cover for Tag Title Classic couldn't be used to it's full awesomeness.

Just watched Supercard of Honor IV.

*ROH Supercard of Honor IV (4/3/09)*

Rhett Titus vs. Erick Stevens ***1/4*

Chris Hero, Eddie Edwards & Incognito vs. Kevin Steen, Jay Briscoe & Magno ****1/4*

Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Roderick Strong ****3/4*
_Would have gotten 4 stars if it'd been longer. Seemed like it only had one long stretch of fast-paced action._

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright vs. Blue Demon Jr. vs. El Generico ****

Bryan Danielson vs. Alex Koslov ****1/4*
_I liked Koslov's match with Strong more than this one, but this one wasn't bad at all. Koslov is awesome, in my book._

D-Lo Brown vs. Colt Cabana ***1/2*

*GHC Junior Heavyweight Championship*
KENTA (c) vs. Davey Richards *****1/2*
_This was so awesome, not quite ***** though. They damn near kicked each others' heads off. The editing of the finish looked retarded though. I was like "WTF?"_

Jimmy Jacobs & Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black & Necro Butcher *****

*ROH World Championship*
Nigel McGuinness (c) vs. Jerry Lynn *****1/4*

*Great show. Not a lot of tremendous stuff, except for 2 or 3 matches, but nothing was really bad. You might notice (or not) that I left Dempsey/Kamala off my ratings. Well that's because the match never happened. Dempsey gave Hagadorn a cannonball in the corner and that was it. This show is definitely worth seeing.*​


----------



## Obfuscation

El Generico in a weak match? I think I just died a little inside.


----------



## erikstans07

Didn't even feel like he was part of the match. He was barely involved.


----------



## jawbreaker

Was the KENTA-Davey match GHC-sanctioned? Because that was a minor gripe I had with TNA, they would put the MCMG's IWGP Jr. tag belts on the line and not bother to make it IWGP-sanctioned, which basically gave away the result.


----------



## erikstans07

jawbreaker said:


> Was the KENTA-Davey match GHC-sanctioned? Because that was a minor gripe I had with TNA, they would put the MCMG's IWGP Jr. tag belts on the line and not bother to make it IWGP-sanctioned, which basically gave away the result.


I'm sure it was. NOAH doesn't fuck around. They didn't do the usual reading of that... whatever you call it... a scroll? lol, but yeah I'm sure it was. NOAH put news and pictures on their website about it.

And how would you know if TNA's matches weren't IWGP sanctioned? Unless you work for either TNA or NJPW.


----------



## MrPaiMei

It was. When KENTA defended versus Marvin it was recongnized as his v2 defense.


----------



## KingKicks

Ah so they did edit the ending....I wonder what it looks like now.


----------



## jawbreaker

erikstans07 said:


> I'm sure it was. NOAH doesn't fuck around. They didn't do the usual reading of that... whatever you call it... a scroll? lol, but yeah I'm sure it was. NOAH put news and pictures on their website about it.
> 
> And how would you know if TNA's matches weren't IWGP sanctioned? Unless you work for either TNA or NJPW.


I assumed that since they didn't announce it as IWGP-sanctioned, it wasn't IWGP-sanctioned. And it would have seemed kind of stupid, at least to me, to put NJPW's belts on wrestlers who didn't compete in NJPW (Beer Money, LAX).


----------



## kwjr86

erikstans07 said:


> I like the cover for Double Feature II, but it's a shame the fantastic cover for Tag Title Classic couldn't be used to it's full awesomeness.
> 
> Just watched Supercard of Honor IV.
> 
> *ROH Supercard of Honor IV (4/3/09)*
> 
> *GHC Junior Heavyweight Championship*
> KENTA (c) vs. Davey Richards *******
> _This was so epic. They damn near kicked each others' heads off. The editing of the finish looked retarded though. I was like "WTF?"_​



How'd the finish look?

Also any way you could upload this? Even just the Main and Davey/KENTA. Thanks in advance man.


----------



## erikstans07

kwjr86 said:


> How'd the finish look?
> 
> Also any way you could upload this? Even just the Main and Davey/KENTA. Thanks in advance man.


So, it shows KENTA picking up Davey for the inverted GTS, next thing you see is KENTA, facing the other direction in the ring, hitting Davey with the regular GTS. It looks all fucked up.

And yes, I'm uploading this. I'm uploading all the matches, except Dempsey/Kamala of course.


----------



## jawbreaker

I wish they hadn't tried to edit it. It detracts from the match more than it helps it.


----------



## hurricanedarby

Thanks for the upload! Haven't been this excited about a match in a while!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

erikstans07 said:


> So, it shows KENTA picking up Davey for the inverted GTS, next thing you see is KENTA, facing the other direction in the ring, hitting Davey with the regular GTS. It looks all fucked up.
> 
> And yes, I'm uploading this. I'm uploading all the matches, except Dempsey/Kamala of course.


Why did they edit it in the first place? Like, what actually happened in the end?


----------



## KingKicks

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Why did they edit it in the first place? Like, what actually happened in the end?


KENTA went for an inverted GTS and Davey pretty much missed his knee. He then picked him up and went to try it again but seemed to realise it wouldn't work so he dropped him again and picked him in a normal GTS.


----------



## erikstans07

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Why did they edit it in the first place? Like, what actually happened in the end?


Apparently, when KENTA went to hit Davey with the inverted GTS, he either completely missed or didn't make much contact. After that, KENTA hit Davey with a normal GTS.

EDIT: Benjo has a better explanation. Man, the boards are lively this morning.


----------



## hurricanedarby

For those who have seen the match...does the edit take away from the match, add to it or not affect it at all?


----------



## WillTheBloody

erikstans07 said:


> Man, the boards are lively this morning.


This statement confused me at first.

Sometimes I'll get online when I'm still groggy early in the morning. I get to work around 7:30 and think, "Jesus, there's no one on here...". Then I remember something I learned in school...something about "Time Zones". So I do some research and find that many people who don't live on the east coast are still asleep. Grrr.

EDIT: Thanks in advance for the SOH4 uploads.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Steel City Clash*

Delirious vs. Sterling James Keenan **¼*

Kenny King and Rhett Titus vs. Erick Stevens and Matt Cross ***¼*

Bryan Danielson vs. Mike Quackenbush
_Great as you would expect from these two. Fantastic selling from both as well._ ******

Jerry Lynn vs. Brent Albright vs. Claudio Castagnoli ***½*

Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries
_Good match. Wasn't a fan of the ending though._ ****¼-***½

Falls Count Anywhere*
Jimmy Jacobs and Brodie Lee vs. Tyler Black and Necro Butcher
_Very enjoyable brawl. Actually alot better then I was expecting it to be._ ****¼*

KENTA and El Generico vs. Nigel McGuinness and Davey Richards
_Great main event. Crowd could of been a little more lively but still great._ *****-****¼*​


----------



## kwjr86

Sucks that they edited it. I think the commentators could have played it off as KENTA not having the strength or something to hold him up there for it and then finally getting the strength to dropped him with the regular G2S. Eitherway can't wait to see this match again.


----------



## seabs

*PWG One Hundred *

*Young Bucks vs. Dustin & Brandon Cutler - PWG World Tag Team Championships *
_***1/2_

*Scott Lost vs. Roderick Strong *
_***1/2_

*Bryan Danielson vs. Kenny Omega *
_No amount of stars would do this match justice. Just unbelievable. Arm wrestling, thumbwars, singalongs and shocking revelations about Danielson's and Omega's REAL names._

*Joey Ryan vs. Paul London *
_***_

*B-Boy, Candice LeRae & Scorpio Sky vs. Team Woman Beaters (Austin Aires, Human Tornado & Chuck Taylor)*
_***1/4_

*Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards *
_***1/2_

*El Generico vs. Sonjay Dutt*
_I dunno. All that matters is Bryan and Davey on commentary. Best thing since ... well Danielson/Omega before really._

*Chris Hero vs. Colt Cabana - PWG World Championship*
_***1/4+_

*Overall:*
_Just another night of amazing PWG action. Again, not one bad match and awesome fun from top to bottom. Danielson is probably the greatest thing ever in pro wrestling after his match with Omega, commentary with Davey and the Hybrid Dolphins skit at the end of the DVD. Personally enjoyed 100 more than 99 but 99 easily has the best match of the weekend in Bucks/MCMG._​


----------



## MF39

I finally got 99 and 100 in the mail, already started watching 99. Very entertaining thus far.


----------



## HavocD

*PWG:One Hundred *

*Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Tag Team Championship Title Match*
The Young Bucks vs. The Cutler Brothers ****1/2-***3/4*
Scott Lost vs. Roderick Strong *****
"American Dragon" Bryan Danielson vs. Kenny Omega *N/R - ***3/4*
Paul London vs. Joey Ryan ***3/4*
Austin Aries, Chuck Taylor, & Human Tornado vs. B-Boy, Candice LeRae, & Scorpio Sky ****1/2*
Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards ****1/2-***3/4*
Sonjay Dutt vs. El Generico *****
*Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Championship Title Match*
Chris Hero (Champion) vs. Colt "Boom Boom" Cabana *****

*ROH:Stylin' & Profilin'*

Jay Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong ****1/2*
MsChif vs. Daizee Haze *(SHIMMER Title Match)* ***1/4*
Austin Aries vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kenny Omega vs. Silas Young *****
The American Wolves & Chris Hero vs. Kevin Steen, El Generico, & Bobby Dempsey ****3/4*
Kenny King & Rhett Titus vs. Irish Airborne ****
Bison Smith vs. Bryan Danielson ***1/2*
Tyler Black & Jerry Lynn vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious ***3/4*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Brent Albright *(ROH World Title Match)* ****1/4*

*ROH:Insanity Unleashed*

Spyder Nate Webb vs. Flash Flannigan ****
Bryan Danielson vs. Kenny Omega vs. Claudio Castagnoli *****
Jay Briscoe vs. Chris Hero *****
Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Kenny King & Rhett Titus *(World Tag Team Title Match)***1/4*
Bison Smith vs. Silas Young ***
The American Wolves vs. Roderick Strong & Brent Albright ****1/4*
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious *(No DQ Match)***1/4*
Nigel McGuinness & Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black & Jerry Lynn ****1/4*


----------



## vivalabrave

Apparently Prazak said on the Shimmer boards that the matches that were left off Double Feature II will be bonus matches on future ROH DVDs.

All this love for SOH IV is making me want to die considering I was in Houston a handful of hours after it was over.

Judging by Seabs' sig, I'll probably have to check out Danielson/Omega.


----------



## peep4life

I was at PWG 100 and the match was all kinds of awesome. I was standing at the bar in the back (You can see me standing in the back, I'm the tall guy with the beard) and was right by the opening were the wrestlers came out. Some of the wrestlers were watching the match and I overheard Cabana say, "This is amazing, how the fuck are we supposed to follow this?"


----------



## Devildude

*PWG One-Hundred:*

Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Tag Team Championship Title Match
1. The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson, Champions) vs. The Cutler Brothers (Brandon & Dustin Cutler) - ***1/4

Singles Match
2. Scott Lost vs. Roderick Strong - ***1/2

Singles Match
3. "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson vs. Kenny Omega - N/A

Singles Match
4. Paul London vs. Joey Ryan - **3/4

Six-Person Tag Team Match
5. Austin Aries, Chuck Taylor, & Human Tornado vs. B-Boy, Candice LeRae, & Scorpio Sky - ***1/4

Singles Match
6. Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards - ***1/2

Singles Match
7. Sonjay Dutt vs. El Generico - ***

Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Championship Title Match
8. Chris Hero (Champion) vs. Colt "Boom Boom" Cabana - ***1/4

Another excellent night of wrestling, with the focus more on the funny side of PWG. The kid with the high-pitched voice really ticked me off towards the end though, Davey should of kicked him in the head or something.


----------



## peep4life

That kid was so fucking annoying, he was at the previous PWG show and my buddy got a "Past your bed time" chant going that really pissed him off. He doesn't shut up the entire show.


----------



## seabs

vivalabrave said:


> Apparently Prazak said on the Shimmer boards that the matches that were left off Double Feature II will be bonus matches on future ROH DVDs.
> 
> All this love for SOH IV is making me want to die considering I was in Houston a handful of hours after it was over.
> 
> Judging by Seabs' sig, I'll probably have to check out Danielson/Omega.


*You really should. That and Danielson and Davey's commentary on Generico/Dutt are quite the night for Jon. (You'll get it when you see the match)*


peep4life said:


> That kid was so fucking annoying, he was at the previous PWG show and my buddy got a "Past your bed time" chant going that really pissed him off. He doesn't shut up the entire show.


*lol, I thought it was the same kid, wasn't sure though. *


----------



## erikstans07

Anyone see they named the 5/8 and 5/9 shows?

5/8 in Boston is "Never Say Die"
5/9 in Edison is "Validation"


----------



## seabs

*ROH Proving Ground 2009 Night Two*

*Jerry Lynn vs. Shawn Osbourne*
_**_

*Kenny King and Rhett Titus vs. The British Lions*
_**3/4_

*Bison Smith vs. John Kermon*
_DUD_

*Davey Richards vs. Kevin Steen*
_***_

*Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious vs. Tyler Black and Necro Butcher*
_**1/2_

*Austin Aries vs. Brad Attitude*
_***_

*Roderick Strong, Erick Stevens and Brent Albright vs. Dark City Fight Club and Francisco Ciatso*
_***1/4_

*Bryan Danielson vs. El Generico*
_(Loved this)
****_

*Nigel McGuinness vs. D’Lo Brown - ROH World Championship*
_***1/4_

*Overall:*
_Pretty fun show. Nothing great on it minus Danielson/Generico which I absolutely loved. Worth watchin._​


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*ROH Supercard of Honor IV*

*Erick Stevens vs. Rhett Titus*
Nice opening contest. Nothing special about it. Some enjoyable comedy spots from Titus throughout the match. 
_Rating: **1/2_

*Eddie Edwards, Incognito and Chris Hero vs. Jay Briscoe, Kevin Steen and Magno*
Despite the top rope exploding, each performer went eith it and gave the viewers a pretty good matchup. Including shit I've never seen before. Nice action nearing the end of the match. I would have loved to see how good this match could've been if the top rope didn't break.
_Rating: ***1/4_

*Roderick Strong vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima*
Fantasic match in a small amount of time. Very nice action throughout the contest. Strong's best match in quite some time, in my opinion. Nakajima is very impressive as well. 2nd best match of the night.
_Rating: ****1/4_

*Kamala vs. Bobby Dempsey*
No.
_Rating: 1/4_

*Claudio Castagnoli vs. Blue Demon Jr. vs. Brent Albright vs. El Generico*
Nothing great. I would say Generico was the star of the match. Don't have much to say about this one.
_Rating: **1/4_

*Bryan Danielson vs. Alex Kozlov*
Like 'em both. Infact, I mark for Danielson. But, this match didn't do anything for me. Wasn't bad, but I expected more. 
_Rating: **1/2_

*Colt Cabana vs. D-Lo Brown*
Yawn. Didn't enjoy this. Maybe because I'm not a fan of Brown at all..
_Rating: *3/4_

*KENTA vs. Davey Richards*
Here we go. Match of the night. Incredible action throughout the entire match. Despite the pretty bad edit at the end of the match, it was still a must watch for any wrestling fan. Davey after the match was epic. Definitely a MOTYC.
_Rating: ****3/4_

*Austin Aries and Jimmy Jacobs vs. Tyler Black and Necro Butcher*
Not a fan of Necro at all, but I didn't mind the match. Up until the end of it, I wasn't really into it. The final moments had some nice action.
_Rating: ***_

*Jerry Lynn vs. Nigel McGuinness*
Very nice match. Lynn's obviously proved he still has it. Nigel wrestling when he has no business in the ring, and still putting on a damn fine match, I applaud him. Back and forth action and it got me into it. 
_Rating: ****_


----------



## erikstans07

Gotta say I'm surprised you rated Strong/Nakajima higher than Nigel/Lynn. Strong/Nakajima was absolutely fantastic, but there was no story to it, it was under 10 minutes, and it only had one stretch of fast-paced action and that was like the last 3 minutes of it. It was awesome though, ***3/4.

Don't get me wrong though, if you liked it that much, more power to ya, cuz the individual enjoying it is what it's all about, right?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

There was plenty of storytelling in Strong vs. Nakajima.


----------



## Sephiroth

LOL @ people arguing there was no storytelling in a 10 minute match so it can't rated high. 

I know more than a dozen people in here who rated Claudio/Quack from TPI 06 at **** 1/2 or higher. So let's forgive Strong and Nakajima a little bit and just enjoy the fucking match.


----------



## erikstans07

I believe I said it was absolutely fantastic and awesome. I loved the match, but was just giving my opinion. I thoroughly enjoyed the match, I was simply commenting on someone's rating. There's nothing wrong if someone enjoys a match more than I do. I do the same thing all the time.

Peace brothers.


----------



## HavocD

*ROH:7th Anniversary Show*

Roderick Strong & Erick Stevens vs. Rhett Titus & Kenny King ***3/4*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright ****1/4*
Bobby Dempsey vs. Adam Pearce *SQUASH*
Jerry Lynn vs. Mike Quackenbush *****
Tyler Black, Delirious, & The Necro Butcher vs. Jimmy Jacobs, Brodie Lee, & Austin Aries ****1/4*
Bryan Danielson & a mystery partner vs. Bison Smith & a mystery partner ***1/2*
Jay Briscoe vs. D-Lo Brown ***3/4*
Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The American Wolves *(World Tag Team Title Match)* ****3/4*
Nigel McGuinness vs. KENTA *(ROH World Title Match)* *****+*


----------



## seabs

*Steel Cage Warfare - ROH Caged Collision*
_**1/2_

*Nigel McGuinness vs El Generico - ROH World Championship - ROH Caged Collision*
_***1/2_

*Bryan Danielson vs Tyler Black vs Jimmy Jacobs vs Austin Aries - ROH Caged Collision*
_****_

*Nigel McGuinness vs Tyler Black vs Jimmy Jacobs vs Jerry Lynn - 4 Way Elimination Match - ROH World Championship - ROH Eliminating The Competition*
_***3/4_

*Watched the 1st KENTA/Davey match from Fight Of The Century today and it is fucking awesome. Can't wait to get Supercard of Honor to see their match considering how much both guys have come since the 1st meeting. Gonna hang it out until I get the show to see it though *


----------



## KingCrash

*PWG – Ninety-Nine*


Scorpio Sky & Los Luchas vs. Scott Lost & The Cutler Brothers - ***1/2

Bryan Danielson vs. Chuck Taylor - ***1/4

B-Boy vs. Joey Ryan - ***

Kenny Omega vs. Davey Richards - ****

Sonjay Dutt vs. Roderick Strong - ***

Tyler Black vs. El Generico - ***1/2 

*PWG World Title*
Chris Hero vs. Austin Aries - ***1/2 

*PWG World Tag Team Titles *
The Young Bucks vs. Motor City Machine Guns - ****1/4

The better wrestling night of the 99/100 weekend. Another very solid show by PWG.



*ROH - Supercard Of Honor IV*


Erick Stevens vs. Rhett Titus - **1/4

Chris Hero, Eddie Edwards, & Incognito vs. Kevin Steen, Jay Briscoe, & Magno - ***

Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Roderick Strong - ****

El Generico vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Blue Demon Jr. vs. Brent Albright - **1/2

Bryan Danielson vs. Alex Koslov - ***

Colt Cabana vs. D-Lo Brown - ***

*GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title*
KENTA vs. Davey Richards - ****3/4

Tyler Black & Necro Butcher vs. Austin Aries & Jimmy Jacobs - ***1/4

*ROH World Title*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Jerry Lynn - ****

Easily one of if not the outright best show ROH has put out this year.​


----------



## Sephiroth

KingCrash said:


> *Easily one of if not the outright best show ROH has put out this year*.​


That wasn't hard to do. It was easily...EASILY...the best show ROH has done all year.*
EASILY*

Edit: Hey, did you guys know that the promo CM Punk cut after winning the ROH Title wasn't his own. The bit about the snake and the old man was a promo done by Jake "The Snake" Roberts one time.


----------



## vivalabrave

Apparently, it wasn't even the first time that promo had been used in ROH according to watts.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/5459720-post14286.html


----------



## KingKicks

FINALLY my 7th Anniversary Show and Supercard of Honor IV have arrived.


----------



## Platt

Mine haven't :cuss:


----------



## Cleavage

Benjo™;7374385 said:


> FINALLY my 7th Anniversary Show and Supercard of Honor IV have arrived.


Me Too.

*ROH:7th Anniversary Show*

1. Roderick Strong & Erick Stevens vs. Rhett Titus & Kenny King ***1/4*
2. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright ***1/2*
3. Bobby Dempsey vs. Adam Pearce *DUD*
4. Jerry Lynn vs. Mike Quackenbush ****
5. Tyler Black, Delirious, & The Necro Butcher vs. Jimmy Jacobs, Brodie Lee, & Austin Aries ****1/2*
6. Bryan Danielson & a mystery partner vs. Bison Smith & a mystery partner *****
7. Jay Briscoe vs. D-Lo Brown ***3/4*
8. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The American Wolves *(World Tag Team Title Match)* ****3/4*
9. Nigel McGuinness vs. KENTA *(ROH World Title Match)* *****1/4*


----------



## Mark.

Just saw Quack/Lynn and was very dissapointed by it. Quack was clearly trying to carry Lynn and there was just no sense of structure to this match, it felt. Started with chain wrestling, then just went on to the spots, with a lackluster crowd. I think it only lasted 9 minutes.

I feel almost dirty giving this **1/2, because I expected much better.


----------



## Blasko

5,000th post, tbh


----------



## Maxx Hero

Ya, but you are technically retired, thus you don't qualify for the WF rolex watch that ewveryone else gets at 5,000.

You want a tbh? tbh you lurk on these forums more than a male high school gym teacher in the girls locker room.

Love ya Blasko, heres to 5,000 more!


----------



## PulseGlazer

Blasko- message me on whatever aim you use nowadays. I miss ya. Also- SCOH IV is a great show and definately worth a buy. Full review is forthcoming.


----------



## KingKicks

New Video Wire

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sLVby6UJ4A

Claudio's promo was actually quite enjoyable.


----------



## Tarfu

I was just watching TOD 6, and for some reason during the clip where Zandig gets his forehead fixed the video goes mute at times. 

Was he revealing dirty kayfabe secrets, perhaps?


----------



## Lost10

Benjo™ said:


> New Video Wire
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sLVby6UJ4A
> 
> Claudio's promo was actually quite enjoyable.


Nice Video Wire and a very good promo by Claudio. I'm looking forward to this match.

Btw, SOH IV and BO: Spanky arrived today here but without BO: AJ Styles Vol.2. They sent me a message with the pack and they said that it was sold out before I made my order. Fortunately they return the money to the cart.

EDIT: "These are El Generico's testicals"
"Err"
"It's ok, you have testicals"

:lmao:


----------



## HavocD

*ROH:Supercard of Honor IV*

Erick Stevens vs. Rhett Titus ***1/4*
Chris Hero, Eddie Edwards, & Incognito vs. Kevin Steen, Jay Briscoe, & Magno *****
Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Roderick Strong ****3/4+*
Bobby Dempsey vs. Kamala *N/A*
El Generico vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Blue Demon Jr, vs. Brent Albright ***1/2*
Bryan Danielson vs. Alex Koslov ****1/4*
Colt Cabana vs. D-Lo Brown *****
KENTA vs. Davey Richards *(GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title Match) ****1/4+* 
Tyler Black & The Necro Butcher vs. Austin Aries & Jimmy Jacobs *****
Nigel McGuinness vs. Jerry Lynn *(ROH World Title Match) *****


----------



## Platt

Looks like ROH is giong to start stocking PWG they have 50+ cover images uploaded. Will be checking out 99 & 100 once they're available.


----------



## KingKicks

That is interesting. I'll definitely have to look into gettign PWG from ROH then.


----------



## seabs

*Sounds good. Probably part of the deal with PWG talent like Ryan and Young Bucks working ROH shows. Chris, definitely get 99 and 100.*


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH 7th Anniversary Show*

Roderick Strong and Erick Stevens vs. Rhett Titus and Kenny King
_Good opener. I've got to give it to King/Titus, I've started to enjoy them as a team way more then I thought I would._ *****

Brent Albright vs. Claudio Castagnoli
_Definitely their best match. Hopefully after the Flag match, they don't have anymore._ ***¾*

Jerry Lynn vs. Mike Quackenbush
_Certainly not a bad match and it actually started pretty great but then it just seemed kind of weird._ ***½

Revolution Rules Match*
Tyler Black, Delirious and Necro Butcher vs. Jimmy Jacobs, Brodie Lee and Austin Aries
_Fun despite not being a fan of the gimmick. I thought Black making Aries tap to the End Time was a pretty great touch, showing a sign of disrespect to Jacobs, and at the same time making Jacobs unable to win the match with his finisher._ ***¾*

Bison Smith and Jimmy Rave vs. Bryan Danielson and Colt Cabana
_It's just one of those matches where it's most about the moment rather then the match itself. The reaction when Colt came out had to be the biggest in years._ ***¼*

D-Lo Brown vs. Jay Briscoe
_D-Lo got a very nice reaction when he came out. The match itself was actually alot better then expected as well._ ***¾

No Disqualification Match for the ROH World Tag Team Championship*
Kevin Steen and El Generico vs. The American Wolves
_Great match with a few brutal spots. The aftermath is the first time that the feud has really felt personal which I thought was great._ *****

ROH World Title Match*
Nigel McGuinness vs. KENTA
_This has been a dream match of mine for the last 2 years and I was incredibly pleased with it. Just like with his match against Lynn, Nigel was either in ALOT of pain or he was selling his shoulders like a champion.
An interesting note is that Nigel didn't hit a single lariat during the match._ *****¼-****½*

*Overall: A couple of great matches, a memorable moment and an alright undercard makes the show a pretty good watch imo.*​


----------



## Tarfu

*PWG Ninety-Nine*

Scorpio Sky & Los Luchas (Phoenix Star & Zokre) vs. Scott Lost & The Cutler Brothers (Brandon & Dustin Cutler) ***¾*

"American Dragon" Bryan Danielson vs. Chuck Taylor *****

B-Boy vs. Joey Ryan ****¼*

Kenny Omega vs. Davey Richards ****¾*

*(Apparently a 6-person tag match)*
Sonjay Dutt vs. Roderick Strong ****½*

Tyler Black vs. El Generico ****½*
*
Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Championship Title Match*
Chris Hero (Champion, w/ Candice LeRae) vs. Austin Aries ****½*

*Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Tag Team Championship Title Match*
The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson, Champions) vs. Motor City Machine Guns (Chris Sabin & Alex Shelley) ******

------​
What a great night of wrestling. Not a single bad match, and with four _very_ good matches, this DVD is a must buy for any wrestling fan. Every match is worth a watch, even B-Boy/Ryan, which in my opinion, was an entertaining contest for as long as it lasted. The piledriver to the apron was just sick. A special mention to Danielson and Taylor's match aswell. Danielson playing possum with a big smile on his face was just golden.

Omega/Richards was awesome, and Omega's flasbacks from BOLA were some funny shit. Dutt/Strong was great aswell. A big fuck you to TNA and to any Dutt hater there. The PWG World Title match was pretty good too, but somehow Aries and Hero just don't "go together" so well. I should check out their match from Uncanny X-Mas for comparison.

Main event time, and boy, what an awesome match they put on together. The ending sequence had me jumping around, if I may exaggerate a little. The Guns putting over PWG and the Bucks at the end was a cool move.

The only minus sides on this DVD, were the shitty guest commentator mic (which - thank God - was fixed eventually), a minor graphical botch before Dutt/Strong (or Omega/Richards, can't remember), and that annoying little kid in front row. Seriously, where were that little douchebag's parents? Doing drugs outside?

EDIT: *cough* And before anyone starts flaming, YES, I need to rewatch the opener.


----------



## Lost10

*ROH Insanity Unleashed (14.3.2009)*

1. Spyder Nate Webb vs. Flash Flannigan ****
2. Bryan Danielson vs. Kenny Omega vs. Claudio Castagnoli (Three Way Match) ****1/4*
3. Jay Briscoe vs. Chris Hero *****
4. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Kenny King & Rhett Titus (World Tag Team Title Match) ****1/4*
5. Bison Smith vs. Silas Young ***
6. The American Wolves vs. Roderick Strong & Brent Albright ****1/2*
7. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious (No DQ Match) ***1/2*
8. Nigel McGuinness & Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black & Jerry Lynn ****3/4
*​


----------



## seabs

*ROH Insanity Unleashed *

*Spyder Nate Webb vs. Flash Flannigan *
_*_

*Bryan Danielson vs. Kenny Omega vs. Claudio Castagnoli *
_***_

*Jay Briscoe vs. Chris Hero *
_**3/4_

*Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Kenny King & Rhett Titus - ROH World Tag Team Championships*
_***_

*Bison Smith vs. Silas Young *
_1/2*_

*American Wolves vs. Roderick Strong & Brent Albright* 
_***1/4_

*Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious - No DQ *
_***_

*Nigel McGuinness & Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black & Jerry Lynn*
_***1/4+_

*Overall:*
_Solid show but nothing amazing on it. Zybsko on commentary was much more entertaining than Leonard._​


----------



## KingKicks

Seabs, it seems we are back to having very similar ROH ratings :side:

I'm 1/4 more on Jacobs/Delirious otherwise our ratings are the exact same lol.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Benjo™ said:


> That is interesting. I'll definitely have to look into gettign PWG from ROH then.


Where did you get this info?


----------



## KingKicks

superdupersonic said:


> Where did you get this info?


http://www.rohwrestling.com/images/ecom/Products__3062_14.jpg


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Where is the actual product listed?


----------



## seabs

Benjo™ said:


> Seabs, it seems we are back to having very similar ROH ratings :side:
> 
> I'm 1/4 more on Jacobs/Delirious otherwise our ratings are the exact same lol.


*hehe, we always seems to for every show.*


----------



## Platt

superdupersonic said:


> Where is the actual product listed?


It's not yet.


----------



## seabs

*ROH Steel City Clash*

*Delirious vs. Sterling James Keenan* 
_*1/4_

*Kenny King and Rhett Titus vs. Erick Stevens and Matt Cross* 
_**3/4_

*Bryan Danielson vs. Mike Quackenbush*
_****_

*Jerry Lynn vs. Brent Albright vs. Claudio Castagnoli* 
_**3/4_

*Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries*
_***1/2_

*Jimmy Jacobs and Brodie Lee vs. Tyler Black and Necro Butcher - Falls Count Anywhere*
_***1/4_

*KENTA and El Generico vs. Nigel McGuinness and Davey Richards*
_****1/4_

*Overall:*
_Very good show from top to bottom with a great main event. Some really good matches on this show too. Definitely worth getting._​


----------



## erikstans07

Who snoops for ROH's uploaded pictures?


----------



## Platt

erikstans07 said:


> Who snoops for ROH's uploaded pictures?


Could of been anyone :argh:


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH – Take No Prisoners 2009*


Colt Cabana vs. Ace Steel - **

Kevin Steen, El Generico, Jay Briscoe, & Magno vs. Davey Richards, Eddie Edwards, Chris Hero, & Incognito - ***1/4 - ***1/2

*No Holds Barred *
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Necro Butcher - ***1/2

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Blue Demon Jr. vs. Brent Albright - *1/4

Roderick Strong vs. Alex Koslov - ***1/4

*ROH World Title – Four Corner Survival*
Jerry Lynn vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Erick Stevens vs. D-Lo Brown - ***

Tyler Black & KENTA vs. Austin Aries & Katsuhiko Nakajima - ****1/4

The last ppv for a while was definitely better than Caged Collision but still at the lower half or ROH ppvs.




*IWA-MS – No Retreat, No Surrender 2009*


The Pimp & Gimp Connection (Human Tornado & Zach Gowen) vs. The Soul Touchaz - **1/4

Ryan Phoenix vs. Juice Robinson – *
_They literately have had the same damn match three or four times._

”Quick” Carter Gray vs. Michael Elgin - **

Sal Thomaselli & Ian Rotten vs. The Hooligans & Neil Diamond Cutter - *1/2

Atsushi Sawada vs. Josh Raymond - *1/2 

Necro Butcher vs. Keith Walker - **

Colt Cabana vs. The bum formerly known as Larry Sweeney – DUD
_The complete & total opposite of Omega/Danielson at PWG’s 100. At times Colt had this WTF look on his face._

Egotistico Fantastico & Ricochet vs. Prince Mustafa Ali & Trik Davis - ***

Jason Hades vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ***

Dingo vs. Tracy Smothers – N/A
Out of all the crap on this show THIS was the match I couldn't finish.

Actually an improvement on the past couple of shows, and the opener was better than it had any right to be. That said, it's still an awful show.​


----------



## Maxx Hero

> The Pimp & Gimp Connection (Human Tornado & Zach Gowen)


Why has PWG not thought of this?


----------



## smitlick

would be awesome to see ROH stocking PWG... Highspots postage is very expensive plus whenever i do try and order it just resets the page... Have used PWG before but its a slower process.


----------



## erikstans07

Finally finished watching this.

*ROH Fifth Year Festival: Liverpool (3/3/07)*

Davey Richards vs. Homicide ****1/2*

Sara Del Rey vs. Allison Danger ***1/2*

Jimmy Rave & Jimmy Jacobs vs. BJ Whitmer & Colt Cabana *****

*2 out of 3 Falls*
Delirious vs. Matt Sydal ****1/4*

*FIP World Heavyweight Championship*
Roderick Strong (c) vs. PAC ******

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
Jay & Mark Briscoe (c) vs. Naruki Doi & Shingo *****1/2*

Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe *****3/4*
_This should have been Joe's farewell match at the Finale. I know it was only fitting, with their rivalry and all, that Homicide be Joe's last opponent. Thing is, this match was a much bigger moment, in my opinion._

*Superb show. Don't know if this or Finale is better. Don't really wanna determine that though, as both are great shows. Definitely track this show down any way you can.*​


----------



## AussieFan

*ROH Respect is Earned 2*

Kevin Steen & El Generico vs Ruckus & Jigsaw - **3/4
Claudio Castagnoli vs Davey Richards - **3/4 ~ 'It's Davey Richards!'
Chris Hero, Adam Pearce & Eddie Edwards vs Brent Albright, Pelle Primeau & Delirious -**3/4
Roderick Strong vs Erick Stevens - Fight Without Honor - ****1/2 ~ Amazing.
Nigel McGuiness vs Go Shiozaki - ***1/4
AOTF vs Brian Danielson & Austin Aries - ****1/2 ~ Wow, what an amazing tag.

*Austin Aries vs Samoa Joe - Final Battle 2004*

Atmosphere runs wild for this match. It's the youngster Aries vs the champ Joe. This match has an aura like no other. It's a battle the whole way through, back and forth. Aries works over the leg. Joe beats on Aries. This matches ending is fucking perfect. Aries' winning combination gets the crowd worked up like never before, what an awesome way to win a match. Better yet, win a World fucking title! Amazing contest, not for the in-ring action (mind you, it was their) but mainly for the atmosphere and the significance of this match. My personal favorite Austin Aries winning his first World Title in fine fashion. This is a must see match, which absolutely owns on so many different levels.

*****1/4*

*Takeshi Morishima vs Brian Danielson - Final Battle 2008*

Why are people giving this ***** ratings?

*****1/4*


----------



## seabs

*Pimp & Gimp Connection? Brilliant. *


----------



## AussieFan

*PWG All Star Weekend 4 Night 1*

*PAC vs AJ Styles*

Damn. PAC nearly dies about 3 times. Beautiful moves executed by both men. AJ's drop kick looked so nice. PAC's Shooting Star - Phoenix Splash move was seriously the icing on the cake for a beautiful match. Both men put on a clinic, with PAC's debut match he certainly impressed everyone.

****3/4*


----------



## seabs

~HBKAF. said:


> *Takeshi Morishima vs Brian Danielson - Final Battle 2008*
> 
> Why are people giving this ***** ratings?
> 
> *****1/4*


*Don't think I've seen anyone give that match *****. You're probably thinking about the Manhatten Mayhem match they had.*


----------



## AussieFan

Go to the Star Ratings thread, 1 cuy gives it 5 stars and another 4 and 3/4. Personally, I think it's the nostalgia which gives it such a high rating. It was still a fantastic match, just a tad overrated.


----------



## stinger-splash

Started watching All Japan wrestling this week. I'm startingin the 80's and now I'm making my way up to the Misawa/Jumbo matches. Here are a few ratings from the matches I've seen so far. Let me know if I forgot some important matches.

Stan Hansen/Bruiser Brody vs. The Funks (8/12/84)****1/4
Tiger Mask II vs. Kobayashi (9/3/85) ****1/2
Jumbo/ Tenryu vs Choshu/Yatsu (1/18/86) ****1/2
Jumbo Tsuruta vs. Genichiro Tenryu (6/5/89) ****3/4

Anyone a link to the six-man tag where Misawa and Jumbo started their feud? I'd like to see it before I watch their one-on-one matches.


----------



## Platt

I gave the Final Battle match *****


----------



## AussieFan

HAMMAHSTEIN BALLRUUM?


----------



## KingKicks

> RING OF HONOR BUY 3, GET 1 FREE DVD SALE!!!
> 
> You can now get 1 free Ring of Honor DVD with every 3 you purchase. It is very important you read all of the directions below before placing your order:
> 
> 1) You will receive 1 Free Ring of Honor DVD for every 3 you purchase. If you buy 6 DVD's you get 2 free, if you buy 9 DVD's you get 3 free, if you purchase 12 DVD's you get 4 free, etc.. There is no limit. Your regular priced & free selections must be a Ring of Honor, Straight Shootin, or Secrets of the Ring title. Non ROH titles are not included in this sale. You may add other items to your order but they would not count towards the sale promotion.
> 2) Place the items you are ordering in the shopping cart at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. Write in your free selections in the "Special Instructions" section so you are not charged for the items. If you place your free items in the shopping cart you will be billed for them and adjustments will not be made.
> 3) Your free selections must be the lowest priced item you are buying.
> 4) This offer is good on all DVD's listed under the "Ring of Honor DVD's" & "Straight Shootin DVD" sections at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. NON ROH DVD ARE NOT INCLUDED IN THIS SALE.
> 
> Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Tuesday, June 30th at 10 AM EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> *Please note the buy 3, get 1 free offer is ONLY good on Ring of Honor show titles, Best Of's, Straight Shootin', and Secrets of the Ring titles. This includes all ROH titles marked down in the "Weekly Specials" section.
> 
> **KOCH DVD's "Bloodstained Honor", "Stars of Honor", "Best in the World" and "Greatest Rivalries" CAN NOT BE INCLUDED IN THE SALE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> NEW DVD RELEASES!!!
> 
> The following DVD's are now available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Homecoming II- Chicago Ridge, IL 4/25/09 (DVD)
> 
> Colt Cabana returns to his hometown of Chicago after two years and challenges Jerry Lynn for the ROH World Title. Also, The American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen & Jay Briscoe for the World Tag Titles with 2/3 Falls; Tyler Black vs. Chris Hero; plus more.
> 1. Egotistico Fantastico vs. Rasche Brown
> 2. Austin Aries & Rhett Titus vs. Alex Payne & Silas Young
> 3. Roderick Strong vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Claudio Castagnoli (Three Way Match)
> 4. The Dark City Fight Club vs. The Phoenix Twins
> 5. Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave
> 6. Chris Hero vs. Tyler Black
> 7. The American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen & Jay Briscoe (World Tag Team Title Match 2/3 Falls)
> 8. Jerry Lynn vs. Colt Cabana (ROH World Title Match)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Cut Above- Dayton, OH 4/24/09 (DVD)
> 
> Features Jerry Lynn vs. Roderick Strong for the ROH World Title; Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards; Bryan Danielson vs. Eddie Edwards; Chris Hero vs. Colt Cabana; Kevin Steen & Jay Briscoe vs. The Dark City Fight Club; plus more.
> 1. Bryan Danielson vs. Eddie Edwards
> 2. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Matt Cross vs. Rasche Brown vs. Silas Young (Four Corner Survival)
> 3. Jimmy Rave vs. Grizzly Redwood
> 4. Austin Aries & Rhett Titus vs. The Phoenix Twins
> 5. Chris Hero vs. Colt Cabana
> 6. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Egotistico Fantastico
> 7. Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards
> 8. Kevin Steen & Jay Briscoe vs. The Dark City Fight Club
> 9. Jerry Lynn vs. Roderick Strong (ROH World Title Match)
> 
> You Shoot with Sabu (DVD-R)
> 
> The silence has been broken! Sabu opens up in a big way by answering your questions. Sabu handles every question and comment and lets you inside his world.
> Chapters include:
> -Heat & Controversy
> -The Sheik
> -Sex & Drugs
> -Hardcore
> -WWE & WCW
> -Plus Much More


A Cut Above's cover is sick.


----------



## vivalabrave

I think the people who are giving the Final Battle 2008 match such high ratings are the ones that have been emotionally invested in the feud since the beginning. The Manhattan Mayhem and Glory by Honor matches are fucking brutally beautiful and are probably two of the top 15 - 20 matches in the company's history. Danielson is incredible at drawing sympathy against Shima, so it doesn't surprise me that the culmination of the feud gets a lot of love. A lot of people were rooting for Danielson to win, which is saying something impressive about a sport that's fixed, let alone a sport with so many fans that are hip to the lingo like Internet fans.

I haven't seen the Final Battle match yet, although I'm very much looking forward to it. I posted some thoughts or whatever on the Manhattan Mayhem and Glory by Honor matches here:

MM: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/7239105-post4726.html
GBH: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/7253122-post4763.html


----------



## Platt

Strange thing for me is that I didn't rate any of their other matches that highly 9compared to others) probably both around the **** mark but the FB match was just epically perfect for me.

Those covers are both freaking awesome.


----------



## vivalabrave

That cover is awesome, but at the same time it makes me feel sorry for Roddy. I know he's doing it to himself, but it's sad that he goes so balls out like that and it seems he's never gonna be the guy to carry the company.


----------



## will94

Just put another order down at Highspots from their 7.99/9.99 sale. Picked up:
- Better Than Our Best
- Unified
- Honor Reclaims Boston
- Fifth Year Festival: NYC
- Caged Rage
- Manhattan Mayhem II
- Final Battle 2007
- Glory By Honor VII
- Rising Above 2008


----------



## KingKicks

Just realised how A Cut Above is like PWG Guitarmaggeddon II's cover.

Ordered both new shows along with This Means War and Weekend of Champions Night One as my free choice to finally finish off my 2006 collection.


----------



## -GP-

That "A Cut Above" cover is awesome in all sorts of different ways.


----------



## -Mystery-

Hmm...wonder why those PWG titles weren't put on the site. Oh well, would have been a wasted anyways cause Buy 3, Get I doesn't help me with PWG DVDs. PWG DVDs and 25% off next week plz.


----------



## Platt

Looks like they haven't finished putting all the covers and stuff up yet another 30 odd have gone up today. Looks like they might be stocking close to if not the full set of shows.


----------



## -Mystery-

Excellent. Been looking to get back into buying PWG ever since Highspots quit running those nifty 3 for $35 or whatever deals they had.


----------



## -GP-

Actually works really well for me too.
I was kinda reluctant at picking up both PWG & ROH shows because i'd have to leave good shows pile up for the postage to be worth it, now orders will "fill up" faster.
I'd think a lot of less-than-prolific buyers like myself will look at this the same way.


----------



## erikstans07

*ROH Night of Appreciation (4/27/02)*

Da Hit Squad vs. Christopher Street Connection vs. Prince Nana & Simply Luscious *DUD*
_Some crazy spots, but it was more of a brawl. Could have done without this._

Jay Briscoe vs. Tony Mamaluke *****

Scoot Andrews vs. James Maritato vs. Xavier ***3/4*

AJ Styles vs. Low Ki *****1/4*

Donovan Morgan vs. Christopher Daniels ****3/4*

Paul London vs. Michael Shane ***

Michael Shane vs. Spanky ****1/2*

Spanky vs. Bryan Danielson ****1/2*

Jose & Joel Maximo vs. Eddie Guerrero & The Amazing Red ****1/2*

*Pretty damn good show. Though, I don't know why London/Shane went less than 3 minutes, then Shane/Spanky and Spanky/Dragon went 10+ each. London got some easy money that night, I guess.*​


----------



## -Mystery-

Btw, WHERE THE FUCK ARE MY NEW FIP DVDS AT. Please quit neglecting us FIP fans, ROH.


----------



## Mark.

*ROH - 7th Anniversary Show


Kenny King & Rhett Titus vs Roderick Strong & Erick Stevens - ***

Claudio Castagnoli vs Brent Albright - ***1/2

Mike Quackenbush vs Jerry Lynn - **1/2

Revolution Rules Match - ***1/4

Bison Smith & Jimmy Rave vs Bryan Danielson & Colt Cabana - ***1/2

D-Lo Brown vs Jay Briscoe - ****


*ROH World Tag Team Championship
No Disqualification Match
Kevin Steen & El Generico vs American Wolves*

I want to give this the full ****, but it just doesn't feel right. As great as I thought the match was, it had a good amount of flaws to it. The logic to it, for example. Generico's back should've been destroyed after the sick bump he took onto the ladder, but he was up quite soon after doing flips. Steen's knee was given a serious beating by chairs, so when Davey gets him in the Texas Cloverleaf, he's able to gut it out long enough for Generico to break it. But when Steen gets in a couple chairshots of his own to Davey's knee and gets in the Sharpshooter, Davey taps almost instantly. I guess you could use the "Steen has more heart than Davey" excuse, but it just didn't make sense to me considering how badly Steen was beaten. I wasn't all that fond of the Tombstone on a chair in the first few minutes of the match. Apart from those flaws, it really was exciting stuff. Hard not to get excited by some of the sick bumps and chairshots and whatnot. The moment where Steen just snapped and started battering Davey with chairshots to the knee was pure greatness and the crowd was really hot for this. Steen is just amazing when he's passionate. His facial expressions, his actions. Very good match.

****3/4*


*ROH World Championship
Nigel McGuinness vs KENTA*

What a great match this was! Best ROH match I've seen since the fourway on HDNet, and in continuity terms, Nigel/Tyler at Injustice II. It was hard not support Nigel in this, with both arms injured and just barely able to fight, but this really added to the drama and gave this match a special feeling to it. Some epic-ness. The finish to this was better than if Nigel used the Jawbreaker Lariat. For a man with barely any use of his arms, he was able to break KENTA down, keep working on his arm, out-wrestle him to the point that HE was the one tapping to an arm submission. This was a dream match that actually worked. Nigel hitting the Tower of London to the floor near the start of the match actually worked for once. With his injuries and the way he was getting his ass kicked badly by KENTA, he had to do something quick and effective to even things up. Unfortunately...he must've done that same move to the floor in 36 of his 37 defences, so that hurt it a bit, in my opinion. Nigel getting his foot on the ropes after the Go 2 Sleep, then doing the move himself was a mark-out moment for me and the crowd LOVED that. MOTN by far and a suitable MOTYC too. Brilliantly great match.

*****1/4*​


----------



## erikstans07

Are there ZERO 2009 FIP DVD's released?


----------



## -Mystery-

There are still 2008 shows that need to be released.


----------



## erikstans07

Wow, that's pretty shitty. Good thing I don't really follow it.


----------



## KingCrash

They still haven't released Battle Of The Belts? Seems like the only show you'd have to get from this year, can't even remember the last 08 shows they ran.

BTW, was the last show FIP ran the one where Black couldn't make it due to injury and where Kenny King made his face turn?


----------



## -Mystery-

KingCrash said:


> They still haven't released Battle Of The Belts? Seems like the only show you'd have to get from this year, can't even remember the last 08 shows they ran.
> 
> BTW, was the last show FIP ran the one where Black couldn't make it due to injury and where Kenny King made his face turn?


5/2 show, unnamed as of now. They actually ran a show a few weeks ago which everyone basically forgot about. Card didn't look so hot though.


----------



## Tarfu

You'd think 25 snowflake reviews of the same show would be enough but... MOAR TO CUM! 

*ROH Better Than Our Best*
(nice unitentional pun btw)

*Six Man Mayhem*
Jack Evans vs. Ace Steel vs. Matt Sydal vs. Jake Crist vs. Dave Christ vs. Jimmy Jacobs ****

Ricky Reyes vs. Delirious ***¾*

Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley, & Masato Yoshino vs. Dragon Kid, Genki Horiguchi, & Ryo Saito ****¾*

*Four Corner Survival*
AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Yang Four Corner Survival ****½*

*ROH Tag Team Title Match*
Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. CIMA & Naruki Doi ****¾*

*ROH World Title Match*
Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm ******

Homicide vs. Colt Cabana (Chicago Street Fight) ****½*

----​
Overall a very good show and well worth the 10 bucks. Like many have said, Danielson/Storm could've been slightly better. But hell, this was the second time watching the match, and it still had me excited. Just a great match. Call me a whatever-a-bot you like, but this match was entertainment. _Wrestling_ entertainment. 

The Street Fight was kind of a letdown, since practically all ratings I had seen were beyond four stars or so. Still, not bad. Throwing alcohol on Homicide's open cut was incredibly lame and awesome at the same time. Hey, don't ask. But they could've used that barbedwire board a little better. 

Too lazy to elaborate any better. Expect a deeper insight (eh?) on One Hundred.


----------



## seabs

*Battle Of The Belts still isn't out? Fuck how long ago was that show.*


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Supercard Of Honor IV*

Erick Stevens vs. Rhett Titus ****

Chris Hero, Eddie Edwards and Incognito vs. Kevin Steen, Jay Briscoe and Magno
_Ah that crazy Magno._ *****

Roderick Strong vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima
_Best under 10 minute match I've seen in a very long time. I didn't even remember Strong selling his leg so well during it. _*****-****¼

Four Corner Survival*
El Generico vs. Blue Demon, Jr. vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright ****

Bryan Danielson vs. Alex Koslov
_This is just great fun. Danielson is all happy and smiling at the beginning of the match, then as the match goes on and Koslov all of his 'RUSSIA' antics, Danielson starts to get pissed off. Once Koslov uses the cattle mutilation and Danielson's elbows, Danielson turns into a raving lunatic. I love it._ ****½-***¾*

Colt Cabana vs. D-Lo Brown
_Much better then I remember it being live. Hell I don't even remember D-Lo getting such a great reaction when he came out._ ****

GHC Jr Heavyweight Title Match*
KENTA vs. Davey Richards
_First of all, I hate the edit job they did.
Finally watching this again helped me to remember just how much shit these two put each other through and then looking back at the botched ending didn't even look that bad. It was more of a KENTA's too exhausted to hit the GTS properly and then when he picked him up again, he thought "Shit, I need to make sure he is definitely out" and just dropped him and decided to go with the original version instead. As for the match, I said this after I first witnessed it....Take their first match, add in Davey's new heel attitude and the fact that both are much better then they were in 2006 and what you get is an amazing contest._ *******

Austin Aries and Jimmy Jacobs vs. Tyler Black and Necro Butcher
_Live I was fucking tired during this match after what I had just witnessed. This time around I found it alot more enjoyable. _****-***¼

ROH World Title Match*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Jerry Lynn
_When people look back on this match, it will be known as the match that Jerry Lynn ended Nigel McGuinness's historic ROH World title reign. While I'll think the same, I'll also remember this as a match that was all about Nigel McGuinness. I don't know how many times I've said this but during this match, Nigel was either in incredible pain or selling like a champion and after watching the match again, I'd think that it was a bit of both because whenever his arms came into contact with anything, he was literally screaming in pain and at the end of the match it was as if he was using all of that pain to psych himself up and unleash one final flurry to keep a hold of his title. Really an amazing match and the atmosphere actually translated quite well to DVD even though it wa obviously even more amazing live. The aftermath of the match is such an incredible moment with Nigel being cheered by EVERYONE in the building._ *****½*

*Overall: Amazing show. Simple as. I would recommend it to any ROH fan and it seems that ROH is currently on a good roll with DVD's. Steel City Clash, 7th Anniversary Show and this show. Hopefully Double Feature II, A Cut Above and The Homecoming II can continue it.*​


----------



## -Mystery-

Seabs said:


> *Battle Of The Belts still isn't out? Fuck how long ago was that show.*


February, I believe.


----------



## Maxx Hero

http://www.rohwrestling.com/images/ecom/Products__3044_14.jpg

What the fuck is this shit?


----------



## seabs

*ROH Seventh Anniversary Show*

*Roderick Strong & Erick Stevens vs Kenny King & Rhett Titus*

_Fun opener. Really like King & Titus as a team. The team has been doing wonders for King. Making him look like the geuine real deal. Titus has been more of a comedy character and thus looked kinda weak in the ring but it works for him. No doubt he's improved in the ring since tagging with King too imo. Shame Strong & Stevens didn't tag more consistently cause they could have been a great addition to an otherwise lacking ROH tag division at the time. Enjoyable opening tag match_

_**3/4_

*Brent Albright vs Claudio Castagnoli*

_Just don't care for either of these on their own so I really don't care for anything they do together. No matter what gimmick match they're in or how many times they wrestle I just wont care for whatever they do against each other. Kinda like the Batista/Orton of ROH. This match wasn't actually half bad in fairness to them though. What's the point in having it go to a 15 minute time limit draw when you're always going to have 5 more minutes. Annoys how after EVERY time limit draw the crowd will chant for 5 more minutes and they always get it. Why not just go 20 minutes from the start. The way they ended the 5 more minutes didn't seem to make sense to me either. They could have easily done that in the originally regulated time without the time limit draw and the extra time. Another thing that annoyed me too was after they announced there was one minute left instead of going for impact moves or submissions they decided to have a punching war for the final 60 seconds. Whatever though. Enjoyed it more than I thought I would but like I said before I just don't care for a Albright/Castagnoli match._

_**3/4_

*Bobby Dempsey vs Adam Pearce*

_I always laugh to myself when promotions bring in a special guest timekeeper. It's just the lamest reason to bring in an outside guest to a match. Didn't seem like half the crowd knew who the guy was either. Felt a bit akward Pearce coming out as Sweeney's suprise opponent without Sweeney but we all know what happened there. Pearce's pre-match promo was really entertaining and proved why he's a brilliant heel. Granted I don't care for him much in the ring most of the time but he's entertaining on the mic. Enjoyed him ripping the "Special Guest Timekeeper" apart. Kudos to him for booking himself for a squash match too. I know there's people out there who would have been saying Triple H would never do something like that. That's cause Pearce is no Triple H. As much as I love Dempsey, he was much more entertaining when he was being slapped around by Sweet N Sour. Even for a squash it felt too sudden. A splash and then a death valley driver and it's over? Good to see Hagadorn get a decent shirt again. He went from some fly outfits to looking worse than a tramp. If you're thinking about skipping then don't because Pearce's promo is very fun._

_DUD_

*Jerry Lynn vs Mike Quackenbush*

_Don't know why but these two just really didn't click in this one. Seemed at times as though they were lost together in the ring and didn't know what to do. There was just no chemistry there between them. No great action in the match either. Slow pace and just felt kinda akward watching it. Looked a good undercard match on paper but in reality they just didn't click._

_**1/2_

*Austin Aries, Jimmy Jacobs & Brodie Lee vs Tyler Black, Necro Butcher & Delirious - Revolution Rules*

_Was there really any need for them stipulations. Maybe it would have made more sense if there was DQs and Count-outs but it was No DQ as well. I haven't cared for this AOTF angle since Tyler left at Final Battle. I don't think Pearce had a clue what to do with Jimmy and Aries after Final Battle. First it seemed as though they would be a duo and then Aries seemed to go his own way and then it just seemed as though Aries was in the match cause Jacobs and Lee didn't have any other members of AOTF left. The match was pretty much to make Tyler look strong and it did. Seems pointless now though as he never got the world title. If the plan was never to give Tyler the belt then they may as well have gone further with the Aries/Jacobs/Black angle they had started. The elimination of Necro and Lee was quite something. I wont spoil it for anyone but it's mind boggling for a match with No DQs or countouts. Haven't cared for a Necro/Brodie brawl since their first one which I didn't care for either so god knows why they continue to do them. The Falls Count Anywhere match the night before was much better imo. Not that this was a bad match though. It wasn't great though. The stips of the match didn't really seem to come into play that much either. Maybe in the last 2 falls a little but it may as well have been a 6 man Falls Count Anywhere match. _

_***_

*Bryan Danielson & Colt Cabana vs Bison Smith & Jimmy Rave*

_This match is all about Colt and Rave's returns. The pop when Cabana came out was just amazing. One of the best pops in a long while. The tease of Grizzly Redwood being Danielson's suprise partner was brilliantly worked. So great to see Cabanarama back in ROH. Rave I don't like but you cant deny he's a natural heel, ala Orton. Bison I haven't really enjoyed in ROH. The squash matches haven't really been too entertaining beside him shouting "Who's' the man!" There seems to be too many squash matches on ROH shows these days too for my liking. On the DVDs if it's not Bison then it's Dempsey. Plus there's at least one on every HDNet show. Match was pretty fun but this was all about Colt and Rave's returns._

_***_

*D'Lo Brown vs Jay Briscoe*

_That must have been the strangest heel turn ever. D'Lo cuts a face promo before the match which seemed incredibly arkward. Seemed like he was killing some time more than anything. The process of his turn in the match seemed kinda uneasy too. Don't know what but it just didn't come off too well for me. Was kinda like all of a sudden he's gone from playing to the fans to shoving the ref out the way and low blowing Jay. Match wasn't bad though to be fair. Solid, nothing more. _

_***_

*Kevin Steen & El Generico vs American Wolves - No DQ - ROH World Tag Team Championships*

_Onto the two big matches of the card now. This is a really fun brawl. Personally prefered their Tables Match. Oh wait that hasn't technically happened yet and Steenerico are still champs. Continuity ftw. Dunno what happened to Edwards' head but he must have caught a bad bump at the start of the match judging by the massive bruise above his eye. Didn't see it before the match so I'm assuming Steen did it too him. Seemed to affect for the rest of the match too. What's the point in Sara Del Ray coming out to every Sweet N Sout match btw. What does she do? Same goes for Hagadorn since Pearce left. Some nice ladder spots in here, partciuarly Generico's swanton leg drop from corner to corner into the ladder. 

Don't want to get into a rambling rant about this please get some steady ladders for wrestling matches. Seriously. @ Extreme Rules the Ladder seemed to buckle far too easily. @ Slammiversary the ladder breaking could have broke Samoa Joe's leg or back if he'd landed on it more arkwadly. And again in this one the Ladder seemed to give way far too easily. Seriously, get some ladders that don't bend and break and buckle underneath you so easily. It's just basic safety precautions in a dangerous match with ladders. The only saving grace is that they're not as bad as the ladders AAA use. If you've seen the 3 Way Tag Ladder match with KENTA from AAA this year you'll know exatly what I mean. 

Steen's selling of the leg was great from top to bottom. To coming out during his entrance to after the match. Annoys me so much whenever he's selling a leg injury which seems to be quite often and he goes for a backbreaker or a neckbreaker ON the leg. Granted he sells the leg after every time but use some common sense and don't do it in the first place. Anyway enjoyed the match a lot. 

The aftermatch beat down by The Wolves was great too. Shame Davey isn't on NOAH's NTV Cup tour cause him and Eddie in NOAH would have been great. Really enjoyed the beat down after the match. Liked the way it worked back to the last time The Wolves were in the Hammerstein and beat down The Briscoes in similar fashion. Really like subtle flashback stuff like that in wrestling._

_***3/4_

*Nigel McGuinness vs KENTA - ROH World Championship*

_Now this is a main event worthy of main eventing the Hammerstein Ballroom. Probably my favourite ROH match this year to date (granted that will probably change tommorow when I watch Supercard of Honor though). Nigel is utterly amazing in this. They guy is wrestling with two torn biceps yeah. Not one, but TWO. Add in the fact he's wrestling KENTA who is stiff as in the ring. btw Lenny it's KEN*T*A not KENA. Prazak and Leonard are starting to annoy me on commentary now btw. It's taken a while but I think I understand other people now. Bring back Larry Zybsko. 

Anyway back onto the match and I'm not sure how much of it is actually really great selling and how much is genuine pain and discomfort but Nigel sells the torn biceps like a pro. There's good selling and this is great selling. Yeah some of it may be genuine pain but the way he plays with the injuries is great. Most wrestlers can grimace when they get hit in the body part they're trying to sell and stuff like that but Nigel brings some brilliant physchology to the table with the injury to. For example in the opening sequence, not going for chops and punches but headbutts instead to protect his injured arms. My favorutie one is where he has KENTA in the corner and he does his trademark kick to the back and clothesline to the chest combo and he forgets his arm is fucked up and the way he sells it then after using it, which he's been focusing on not doing all match is awesome. Whilst Nigel going for the GTS was incredibly awesome for the fact it's Nigel attempting the GTS, the thinking behind it is incredible. Not only would it be two fingers up to KENTA to beat him with his own finisher but he can't go for his own finisher, The Lariat, because he can't get enough impact on it without knackering his arm up. With the GTS he doesn't have to use his arms as much and thus protects them more. I just love little stuff like that in a wrestling match that make it so complete. 

KENTA is fucking awesome as usual in this too. At first when I realised it looked like KENTA was tapping to the London Dungeon I was bit meh on it but the variation Nigel put on it at the end to get him to submit was pretty cool and worked great for me. Made it look extra special and more harmful to get a big name like KENTA to submit. Awesome, awesome match._

_****1/4_

*Overall:*
_Great show with a fantastic main event. Really worth getting. Solid show all round._​


----------



## Tarfu

Maxx Hero said:


> http://www.rohwrestling.com/images/e...s__3044_14.jpg
> 
> What the fuck is this shit?


A pretty awesome Jimmy Jacobs t-shirt? What? Is that heart-eating crow not relevant?

I ask alot.


----------



## Lost10

I think that it's now time to buy from the 7.99-9.99 sale of Highspots. I want to suggest me three of those 7.99-9.99 ROH titles except the events from 2002 and 2008. Thanks in advance.


----------



## AussieFan

*Raven vs CM Punk - Dog Collar Match - DBD2003*

I like this match. Stipulation was utilized very well and they managed to pull out an awesome match with it. Punk sold well, his blade job was sick. Raven was pretty great on his own part. Very good brawl between the youngster Punk and veteran Raven.

****3/4*


----------



## KingKicks

-Mystery- said:


> NIGEL IS ON COMMENTARY FOR THE DF II MAIN EVENT. WIN!


That's brilliant. Nigel on commentary for 45 minutes should be great fun.


----------



## -Mystery-

NIGEL IS ON COMMENTARY FOR THE DF II MAIN EVENT. WIN!


----------



## smitlick

for Australian fans of ROH or just wrestling in general (especially melbournians) Go Figure Collectables have moved and can now be found

(03) 93544081
shop 2 / 951 Sydney Road, Coburg North,
Victoria 3058


----------



## KingKicks

Double Feature II arrived. Finally can watch the tag match tonight.

EDIT: Jeez the crowd at 'The Hunt Begins' is pretty shit. Of the 4 matches on the DVD, they are only constantly alive for 1 of them.


----------



## HavocD

*ROH: Take No Prisoners 2009*

Colt Cabana vs. Ace Steel **3/4*
Kevin Steen, El Generico, Jay Briscoe, & Magno vs. The American Wolves, Chris Hero, & Incognito ****1/2*
Jimmy Jacobs vs. The Necro Butcher *(No Holds Barred Grudge Match)* ******
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Blue Demon Jr. vs. Brent Albright ****
Roderick Strong vs. Alex Koslov ****1/4*
Jerry Lynn vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Erick Stevens vs. D-Lo Brown *(ROH World Title Four Corner Survival Match)******
Tyler Black & KENTA vs. Austin Aries & Katsuhiko Nakajima *****1/4+*


----------



## PowerPlay

Benjo™ said:


> Double Feature II arrived. Finally can watch the tag match tonight.
> 
> EDIT: Jeez the crowd at 'The Hunt Begins' is pretty shit. Of the 4 matches on the DVD, they are only constantly alive for 1 of them.


I was at 'The Hunt Begins' show and yeah you are right, crowd didn't seem to be able to get pumped for a hole match compared to the last ROH show in Montreal, 'The French Connection' where the crowd was red hot the hole night and exploded for the four-corner title match at the end with our national hero Steen in it. 

Too bad, but I hope they come back soon because it was pretty good wrestling night anyway, I didn't like Sylvain in the Main event, didn't seem to be able to follow the other talented guys in the ring with him, but the bouts with Wolves vs Steenerico were just great.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Double Feature II*

*The Hunt Begins*

Tyler Black vs. Jimmy Jacobs
_Dead crowd for 3/4 of the match really hurts the rating. Still a very enjoyable match._ ****¼-***½

Four Corner Survival*
Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Kenny Omega vs. Jay Briscoe
_:lmao at Jay Briscoe coming out to Aries theme. Fun FCS.
btw has anybody noticed how FCS's now longer have tags? they are pretty much Fatal Four Way's now._ ****-***¼*

Claudio Castagnoli and Jimmy Rave vs. Bent Albright and Colt Cabana
_Fun match, crowd was a bit better for this then the previous two matches._ ***¾*

Kevin Steen, El Generico and Bryan Danielson vs. The American Wolves and Sylvain Grenier
_Pretty good ME but Grenier looked so bad next to everyone else._ ****½

Tag Title Classic*

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Colt Cabana
_This reminded me of Colt's matches in 2005/2006. Just really great fun throughout the match._ ***¾*

Austin Aries, Rhett Titus and Kenny King vs. Kevin Steen, Generico Dos and Kenny Omega
_This was so incredibly awesome. Aries, Titus and King go together so brilliantly and their heel tactics seriously added to the match. The crowd was hot for pretty much the entire thing as well._ ****½*

*Markham Street Fight*
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious
_Probably Delirious's best singles match in over a year. Just a very good brawl between the two, even better then their one from Insanity Unleashed._ ****½-***¾*

Jay Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong
_This is the kind of match that attracted me to ROH in the first place. Two great wrestlers just have a great hard hitting, high impact wrestling match that the crowd are all over. Brilliant stuff_. ****½*

*ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
The American Wolves vs. Bryan Danielson and Tyler Black
_This here is the best tag team match I've seen in the last 3 years. There isn't a single thing about it that I didn't love, you've got a team that people have started to notice in The American Wolves, a future World Champion and former tag team Champion in Tyler Black and the best wrestler in the world, Bryan Danielson. Wolves have already been known to work on the legs of their opponents which they do to Danielson here, and Danielson does what he does best in the world and that's sell his leg like a champion (he sold his leg nonstop for around 30 minutes). Both teams show incredible intensity during the match and tremendous team work as well but perhaps the best thing about this is the pacing of the match. When Bobby Cruiser said that there was only a minute remaining, it had seemed like the match had only been going on for 20 minutes. This is the kind of thing that makes me love ROH and has made me a fan of the company for the last 4 years. EPIC match, and I hardly use the word epic._ *******

*Overall: Putting both shows on 1 DVD ended up being a bloody great idea, because despite the bad crowd during THB there isn't a single bad match on the entire DVD. I highly recommend the DVD to any ROH fan and the Tag Title match to any wrestling fan.*​


----------



## Devildude

*ROH Supercard Of Honor IV:*

1. Erick Stevens vs Rhett Titus - **1/2

2. Chris Hero, Eddie Edwards and Incognito vs Kevin Steen, Jay Briscoe and Magno - **3/4

3. Roderick Strong vs Katsuhiko Nakajima - ***1/2

4. Claudio Castagnoli vs Brent Albright vs Blue Demon Jr. vs El Generico - **1/2

5. Bryan Danielson vs Alex Koslov - ***

6. Colt Cabana vs D'Lo Brown - **1/2

7. Davey Richards vs KENTA (GHC. Jr. Heavyweight Championship Match) - ****1/2++

8. Austin Aries and Jimmy Jacobs vs Necro Butcher and Tyler Black - ***1/4 

9. Jerry Lynn vs Nigel McGuinness (ROH World Title Match) - ****1/4

_While this isn't the best match-for-match show ROH has done, this show will be remembered for other reasons. Firstly, the emotional title change from Nigel to Jerry and secondly, a true MOTYC in Davey and KENTA. Nothing else, save an action-packed 10 minute match between Nakajima and Strong comes close and indeed, half the card was filled with very average matches. Nevertheless, highly recommended if only for the two terrific matches._


----------



## Maxx Hero

Guess where Abdullah The Butcher just popped up?

If you guessed Dragon Gate of all places you are correct and problably loling like I am.


----------



## McQueen

Abby vs Stalker? Sounds pretty awesome if thats the case. And Abby is still a huge legend over there.


----------



## AdrianG4

*Proving Ground 2009 Night 2*

Jerry Lynn Vs. Shawn Osborne - * 1/2
Kenny King & Rhett Titus Vs. The British Lions **
Bison Smith Vs. John Kermon - squash
Davey Richards Vs. Kevin Steen ***1/4
AOTF Vs. Black/Butcher - **3/4
Austin Aries Vs. Brad Attitude - ***
Strong/Stevens/Albright Vs. Dark City Fight Club - ***1/2
Bryan Danielson Vs. El Generico - ***3/4
Nigel McGuiness Vs. D-lo - ***1/2

For a while, this was the best show to own for early 09 ROH DVD's. Kinda sad. Danielson Vs Generico was great. Loved the hug segment. D-lo vs. Nigel was pretty fun too.

*Take no prisoners 2009*

Colt Vs. Steel - ** 
4 on 4 match - ***
Jimmy Jacobs Vs. Necro No DQ war - ***3/4
Claudio Vs. Blue Demon Vs. Albright - *1/2
Roderick Strong Vs. Alex Koslov - ***
Jerry Lynn Vs. Danielson Vs. D-lo Vs. Stevens - ***
Aries/Nakajima Vs. Black/Kenta - ****1/4

Uneven, but overall good undercard with a great main event. Also, please don't skip Jimmy Jacobs Vs. Necro. Yes, all the mundane and unremarkable AOTF related matches over the last many months have been for the most part, skip worthy, but Jimmy Jacobs Vs. Necro literally have a "feud ender" here. What a great fight without honor and biggest surprise of the show ! Not a must see show, but the show isn't a rip off either.

*7th Anniversary Show*

Roderick Strong & Erick Stevens vs. Rhett Titus & Kenny King - **3/4
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright - ***
Bobby Dempsey vs. Sweet N Sour mystery opponent - squash
Jerry Lynn vs. Mike Quackenbush - **3/4
Tyler Black, Delirious, & The Necro Butcher vs. Jimmy Jacobs, Brodie Lee, & Austin Aries (Revolution Rules Match) - **3/4
Bryan Danielson & a mystery partner vs. Bison Smith & a mystery partner - **1/2
Jay Briscoe vs. D-Lo Brown - ***
Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The American Wolves (World Tag Team Title Match) - ***3/4
Nigel McGuinness vs. KENTA (ROH World Title Match) - ****1/2

You won't see the greatest compilation of wrestling on this show, but what you get is a great tag team hardcore match and an incredible and believable main event that in my opinion, surpasses Danielson Vs. Kenta's world title match. In the end though, this is a two match show.


----------



## seabs

*ROH Supercard of Honor IV*

_Nigel opens the DVD with one of the best cut promos in ages. So awesome and the reason why Nigel is one of the best in the world during his title run. Amazing stuff._

*Erick Stevens vs. Rhett Titus *

_Decent opener. Generic heel vs face match and kinda forumalaic. Titus is a great gimmick but I much prefer him in the ring with King as King is actually exiting to watch wrestle was well. Titus isn't that great in the ring but he is improving. Too much of a comedy character for me to take him that seriously in the ring atm though._

****

*Chris Hero, Eddie Edwards & Incognito vs. Kevin Steen, Jay Briscoe & Magno*

_Thank fuck for Magno in this one. Hated this if I'm being honest. The top rope busting probably didn't help but they could have improvised a bit better around it. Turned it into more of a comedy match perhaps. Incognito sucked. Magno just seemed to stand on the apron all the match. Got to the point where I actually felt kinda sorry for him. He'd been flown in to basically hit a few spots. Magno's little run was all I cared for in this match though. The moonsault off the top of the ring post was nice improvisation and original. 

The working over of Steen's leg was good and constant throughout. Why wasn't Generico in the match rather than Jay though? Surely Generico would have been ideal in this match with Steen and Magno and Jay could have been in the filler 4 corner to make up the numbers._

**1/2*

_D'Lo is a heel btw. It says so on his t-shirt if you were still confused after the last show. God knows why Pearce turned him heel when he's naturally over and gets a huge pop without doing anything. Lame promo. Stopped caring for D'Lo in ROH already._

*Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Roderick Strong *

_It's a damn shame that this one only get around 10 minutes. For what they had to work with they put on a great match though. The "This is Awesome" chants before the match actually even started baffled me. The crowd felt kinda like a wXw crowd. They were hot all night though to be fair. Strong's selling is spot on for the leg and Nakajima worked well with him as you'd expect. 

Not really feeling the **** love that other people have been throwing at it. It was very good and all but didn't get long enough to be a MOTYC imo. Good job this was in the spot on the card it was otherwise I may have stopped watching by time I got to Danielson/Koslov. Very enjoyable sprint though between two extremely talented men. Hopefully they work a longer match together sometime in the future._

****1/2*

*Bobby Dempsey vs. Kamala *

_Sweet N Sour's mystery opponent. So how the fucking hell did Bobby Dempsey paint his fat body like Kamala before it then if he didn't know who his opponent would be! You telling me he took his chances and took a wild guess, Pearce? Bit of common sense would be nice. Kamala and Kim Chee coming out was great though. Nice pop and all. Still makes no sense to me why Kamala was Sweet N Sour's myserty opponent. Shane Hagadorn now in charge of ringside operations btw? Lame excuse for keeping him on the roster to me. He serves no purpose to Hero or The Wolves. Kim Chee owns btw._

*DUD*

*El Generico vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Blue Demon Jr vs. Brent Albright *

_The Lucha guys they brought in fucking failed. Incognito was awful in the other match, Magno was fun but he did nothing outside of his few spots and I don't remember Blue Demon Jr doing anything in this match actually thinking back. He seemed very slow around the ring. Generico was hardly in the match either. Why he was in this and not the 6 man I'll never understand. May as well been a Albright/Claudio rematch from 7AS. Low blow for a finish is lame. Low blow and then hit your finisher at least. Hated this even more than the 6 man earlier. 

The Lucha guys were a waste of time for this show. Such a shame the DragonGate guys are on bad terms with ROH now and don't do this weekend of shows anymore cause they fucking owned when they came over. They were actually better in ROH than their own promotion I thought. Every match they'd put on something fun and more often than not some absolutely great matches for the weekend of shows and whenever else they showed up. In contrast with them, the Lucha guys looked like backyard wrestlers. I haven't seen them before, or much modern day Lucha stuff to be fair so I'll try not to judge them too much entirely on this show's performance. 

Kick this and Dempsey's match (if you can call it that) off the card and give Strong/Nakajima another 10 minutes or so._

**1/4*

*Bryan Danielson vs. Alex Koslov *

_Koslov is fun. Tons of charisma and a great gimmick, if a little obvious for a heel. Americans can be so fickle at times. Anyone who's a foreigner is instantly over as a heel. All they need to do is bring a foreign flag to the ring with them and they get instant heat. I do like Koslov though. Seen a fair bit of his stuff in PWG and some of his matches in AAA where he's been impressive. He's pretty good in the ring too imo to back his gimmick up. 

I wish Pearce would stop booking Danielson in matches like this though. Give him a better opponent or at least more time and he's the kind of guy who can work a MOTYC match with the right guy any show. See 2008. Almost every match in ROH was around **** and he had countless MOTYC's. This year outside of the TV Show, he's had one with Generico that I've seen to date. Stop fucking him over or else he'll leave before too long and then where will ya be Pearce. 

Match was good btw. Would have prefered Danielson going crazy when Koslov went for his Cattle Mutilation and MMA Elbows (this was awesome btw) to have gone longer and flowed a bit better. Very fun match though._

*****

*Colt Cabana vs. D-Lo Brown *

_Huge pop for D'Lo. Shame he's a heel though (Says so on his shirt btw). Colt is obviously massively over simply because he's Colt Boom Boom Cabana. God knows why he was booked to lose in his first singles match back, knucks for the win or not. Oh yeah he lost on his return to Chicago too. Bravo, Pearce. I try not to hate on him and give him the benefit of the doubt but some of his booking on this show was abismal. Coudln't get into the match. Same as with D'Lo's match with Jay at 7AS. _

***1/2*

*KENTA vs. Davey Richards - GHC Jr. Heavyweight Championship*

_Well this is quite the match to say the least. Not ***** though. I'll get to that later. If you've seen their match in 2006 at Fight Of The Century, then think of that, add in how much KENTA has come on since then and the fact that Davey has turned into one of ROH's best now since he left No Remorse Corps and you can imagine how great this is. Both men go full out for this one and it totally pays off. Stiff as. Davey's dive on KENTA and into the crowd was awesome and got the crowd immediatly worked up to the max for this one. 

The finish kinda tarnishes is but not much. ROH should have just left it as it was. From what I remember being told, KENTA went for a inverted GTS as you can see but dropped him and picked him back up for a regular one. If anybody at the show like Benjo or Chris can confirm this then thanks. If not I'll presume I'm rambling to myself and nobody bothers reading this. Anyway on the DVD it goes from an inverted GTS into a regular one across the ring. Looks so dodgy and doesn't cover anything up. _

_Wouldn't go the full 5 for this one. One the ending and how it's edited on the DVD stops it being perfection which a 5* match should be. I probably wouldn't say that if they didn't edit it out. Also I just didn't think there was enough in it for the full 5. That's just nitpicking though. It is one hell of a contest and I should really watch it again before settling on a rating, either ****1/4 or 1/2. See how much I enjoy when/if I rewatch it. Did love it. 

Davey getting the mic and saying "That's what ROH is all about" was awesome after. Davey is in general kinda awesome so it's not suprising. Davey showing mutual respect for KENTA after was a great touch too._

*****1/4+*

*Tyler Black & The Necro Butcher vs. Austin Aries & Jimmy Jacobs *

_Not only am I bored of this whole AOTF angle by now I'm actually bored of Tyler. Pearce dropped the ball by not having him take the belt off Nigel and now I've stopped caring for him as much. Plus I don't seem to enoy his ring work as much anymore. Bit too much formulaic imo and you can almost write out his match before it happens. One thing that annoys the hell out of me in his matches is how he'll irish whip his opponent and go for a dropkick and always land on his feet when his opponent stops in the ropes. Every time. Like how Kota Ibushi will always land on his feet for the first moonsault off the top rope and his opponent will be roll into position for the second standing one. Like I said it just seems to be the same forumla for all of his matches now, with little variation. 

Same with all of these AOTF matches recently. Seems to be the same forumla for every match. No real control with a brawl in the crowd at some point. Also Necro going through a table or putting someone through a table makes table spots look so uninteresting. 

The Aries/Jacobs relationship is just confusing at this point. It's not really going one direction or the other. Seen better matches around this AOTF angle and this was nothing speical tbh._

***1/2*

*Nigel McGuinness vs. Jerry Lynn ROH World Championship*

_This is brilliant. Nigel is amazing and his title reign has been just incredible. The selling of his two torn biceps is top notch, although I wouldn't be suprised if a lot of it was genuine pain coming from him. Nice to see Lynn work on the arms which KENTA didn't really seem to do enough at 7AS. Crowd is awesome for this match and were hot all night. It's just a really brilliant match and the perfect ending to Nigel's amazing title reign. Everything was right for it and worked perfectly. Nigel is insanely awesome in absolutely everything he does and of course Lynn can more than hold his own share of the deal. 

Finish is worked brilliantly and very climatic. The aftermath of Lynn's title win was a great moment, especially for the crowd giving props to Nigel for an amazing reign and Nigel giving props back as he walked out. An amazing ROH moment and a brilliant match._

*****1/4*

*Overall:*

_If it wasn't for KENTA/Davey and Nigel/Lynn it would be a poor show. Strong/Nakajima was good for what it was but didn't get the time it deserved and Danielson/Koslov was fun. Everything else was poor and poorly booked. Some great matches but the rest of the show, particuarly the undercard is extremely poor. Had the rest of the show matched up with the big matches it would have been a great show. Think I enjoyed 7AS more throughout but the 2 classics on this show probably make it the slightly better show._​


----------



## AdrianG4

*Final Battle 2008*

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kenny Omega - **1/2
The Necro Butcher vs. Chris Hero vs. Jerry Lynn vs. Rhett Titus (Four Corner Survival)- **1/2
Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious (World Tag Team Title Match) - **3/4
Brent Albright, Roderick Strong, & Erick Stevens vs. Davey Richards, Eddie Edwards, & Go Shiozaki (New York City Street Fight)- ***1/2
Kensuke Sasaki & Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe (International Dream Tag Team Match) - ****
Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black (#1 Contender's Match) - ****
Nigel McGuinness vs. Naomichi Marufuji (ROH World Title Match) - ****
Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson (Fight Without Honor)- ****1/4

Sometimes, a show can end with a one-two punch. This show however, took it to the next level with a one-two-three-four punch. The final four matches in this DVD make this out a doubt, one of the best buys in ROH history. The unique tag match, the intensity of Aries Vs. Black, the great title defense, and the gore and emotion of the fight without honor. Great, great show. Forget about the undercard !


----------



## KingKicks

Even though I don't think it's the best show in ROH history, Final Battle 2008 has to be in like the top 3 in terms of how stacked the card was.

As for the GTS edit, KENTA caught Davey in the inverted GTS but when he went for the knee, it barely connected. He picked him back up in the inverted GTS again and probably thought "Fuck, just go for the normal version", dropped Davey and hit the normal GTS.


----------



## AdrianG4

IWA: Texas presents * The 2008 Lone Star Classic
*

Jason Hades vs. Awesome Andy vs. Shawn Vexx - ***
Bobby Dempsey vs. Sara Del Rey vs. Evan Gelistico - *
Gary Jay vs. DINGO vs. Arik Cannon - ***1/2
Jerry Lynn vs. Scot Summers vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ***1/2
Drew Lucid vs. Jacob Ladder - **1/4
Shawn Vexx vs. Evan Gelistico - **
DINGO vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ****
Pierre Abernathy, Team Smurf & Diamond Icee vs. Junior Garza, Alektra Blue, Rachel Summerlyn & Darin Childs - **3/4
JT Lamotta vs. Super-Electro vs. Michael Payne vs. Mike Dell - **1/2
Shawn Vexx vs Jimmy Jacobs - ***3/4

This is my hometown promotion here in the San Antonio/Austin area. I've been to every one of their shows since early 2007 (they're probably best remembered for their show with IWA-MS "Sunday, bloody sunday" with MASADA vs. Necro) They're a great, underrated little company that you'll be seeing me do some reviews of their bigger shows. Their shows are on smart mark video, too.

*Lone star classic 2007*

Awesome Andy vs. Human Tornado vs. Tony Morales - ***
Gregory Symonds vs. Mike Dell vs. Joey Ryan - **
Massive vs. JT Lamotta vs. Darin Childs - **
Arik Cannon vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Chris Hero - ****
Rachel Summerlyn vs. Andy Dalton *** 
Human Tornado vs. Joey Ryan - ****++
Arik Cannon vs. JT Lamotta - ***3/4
U-30 Championship Scramble Match: Berry Breeze vs. Probles vs. Nathan Sinn vs. Dillion Stone vs. Shawn Vexx vs. Marco Riviera - ***
Jaykus Plisken vs. Skylar Skelly vs. Scot Summers vs. Bryan Danielson - ***1/2
JT Lamotta vs. Human Tornado - ***3/4

What an awesome show this was. If you're gonna buy one IWA:Texas/ACW show, make it this one. I'm not lying when I say that the best Joey Ryan Vs. Human Tornado match to have occurred happened in San Antonio, Texas. They went all out ! The triple threat with hero, jacobs and cannon was all kinds of awesome. And finally, JT Lamotta (ACW's "WRK RATE" guy) vs Tornado was all kinds of great. Awesome DVD, really.

CZW - *X*

Little Mondo vs. Drew Gulak - *1/2
Sami Callihan vs. Jon Dahmer - **
Tag Team Gauntlet: S.A.T., 2.0, LJ Cruz & Izzy Kensington, GNC, All Money Is Legal & Tyler Veritas & Adam Cole - **3/4 
Sabian vs. Egotistico Fantastico - ***
Drew Blood vs. Pinkie Sanchez - *** 
The Best Around & El Sexisto vs. 2 Girls, 1 Cup & Lord Everett Devore - **1/2
Devon Moore vs. Ruckus - 1/2* AWFUL
Ryan McBride vs. Carter Gray - **3/4
Fans Bring The Weapons: The H8 Club vs. Cult Fiction - *
No Rope Barbed Wire: Eddie Kingston vs. Drake Younger - ***1/2

I'm a huge, HUGE Eddie Kingston mark, so naturally, I had to get this. It's a well, decent show I suppose. There are some good matches scattered around here and there. Drew Blood Vs. Pinkie Sanchez really surprised me. I liked that Lord Everett Devore was the mystery guy. Anyway, Eddie Kingston Vs. Drake Younger was a great NRBW contest. Some awesome near falls ! Back drop on the barbed wire board ! A barbed wire wrapped back fist ! Good stuff. Not an excellent match or anything, but pretty good. OK show. Don't be afraid of the skip button though, because when something looks bad, it's more than likely .. pretty bad.


----------



## erikstans07

AdrianG4 said:


> IWA: Texas presents * The 2008 Lone Star Classic
> *
> 
> Jason Hades vs. Awesome Andy vs. Shawn Vexx - ***
> Bobby Dempsey vs. Sara Del Rey vs. Evan Gelistico - *
> Gary Jay vs. DINGO vs. Arik Cannon - ***1/2
> Jerry Lynn vs. Scot Summers vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ***1/2
> Drew Lucid vs. Jacob Ladder - **1/4
> Shawn Vexx vs. Evan Gelistico - **
> DINGO vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ****
> Pierre Abernathy, Team Smurf & Diamond Icee vs. Junior Garza, Alektra Blue, Rachel Summerlyn & Darin Childs - **3/4
> JT Lamotta vs. Super-Electro vs. Michael Payne vs. Mike Dell - **1/2
> Shawn Vexx vs Jimmy Jacobs - ***3/4
> 
> This is my hometown promotion here in the San Antonio/Austin area. I've been to every one of their shows since early 2007 (they're probably best remembered for their show with IWA-MS "Sunday, bloody sunday" with MASADA vs. Necro) They're a great, underrated little company that you'll be seeing me do some reviews of their bigger shows. Their shows are on smart mark video, too.
> 
> *Lone star classic 2007*
> 
> Awesome Andy vs. Human Tornado vs. Tony Morales - ***
> Gregory Symonds vs. Mike Dell vs. Joey Ryan - **
> Massive vs. JT Lamotta vs. Darin Childs - **
> Arik Cannon vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Chris Hero - ****
> Rachel Summerlyn vs. Andy Dalton ***
> Human Tornado vs. Joey Ryan - ****++
> Arik Cannon vs. JT Lamotta - ***3/4
> U-30 Championship Scramble Match: Berry Breeze vs. Probles vs. Nathan Sinn vs. Dillion Stone vs. Shawn Vexx vs. Marco Riviera - ***
> Jaykus Plisken vs. Skylar Skelly vs. Scot Summers vs. Bryan Danielson - ***1/2
> JT Lamotta vs. Human Tornado - ***3/4
> 
> What an awesome show this was. If you're gonna buy one IWA:Texas/ACW show, make it this one. I'm not lying when I say that the best Joey Ryan Vs. Human Tornado match to have occurred happened in San Antonio, Texas. They went all out ! The triple threat with hero, jacobs and cannon was all kinds of awesome. And finally, JT Lamotta (ACW's "WRK RATE" guy) vs Tornado was all kinds of great. Awesome DVD, really.


Gotta say I marked when I saw this post. Lamotta's one of my favorites in the Texas scene. He's a fantastic talent.


----------



## AussieFan

*Tyler Black and Bryan Danielson vs. American Wolves - Tag Title Classic*

45 minute time limit match. Danielson & Black are really a great team. Danielson sells the leg beautifully for this clash, he never stops. Tyler Black is consistent, and offers a high flying aspect to the match. Davey is awesome, easily the Man Of The Match. Wolves attack, they're relentless. This 45 minute classic is up there with some of the best Tag Team matches of all time. The crowd really fucking sucked at the ending, throwing rubbish in the ring. As if 45 minutes wasn't enough the retarded wrestling fans wanted more and couldn't accept the match for what it was. Aside from some minor sloppyness (Black botched the CM at the end), and a better ending the match would of been 5 stars. Regardless, a sure fire MOTYC and one of the best Tag Matches I've ever seen.. Props to all men for going out there, wrestling for the time they did and putting on some of the best wrestling in the world; these guys were awesome.
*
****3/4*



Seabs said:


> *Bryan Danielson vs. Alex Koslov *
> 
> *Koslov is fun. Tons of charisma and a great gimmick, if a little obvious for a heel. Americans can be so fickle at times. Anyone who's a foreigner is instantly over as a heel. All they need to do is bring a foreign flag to the ring with them and they get instant heat.* I do like Koslov though. Seen a fair bit of his stuff in PWG and some of his matches in AAA where he's been impressive. He's pretty good in the ring too imo to back his gimmick up.


I 100% agree. It's really fucking annoying that a foreigner can't fly his countries flag without the american idiots in the audience chanting for their own country. I agree with you, they're instantly over as a heel as long as they bring a flag with them to the audience. This Koslov character owns, btw. Although I can't see Danielson leaving just because he's being booked in *** matches.. Actually, wouldn't that be a blessing? Good review anyway Seabs.


----------



## KingKicks

To be fair as annoying as it is, by the end of the match Koslov was getting cheered by alot of people in the crowd and was constantly cheered the next night against Roddy. Plus when I was leaving the show, loads of people were still going "RUSSIA! RUSSIA! RUSSIA!"

*sigh*

I want Koslov to come back.


----------



## vivalabrave

http://www.rohwrestling.com/shoponline.asp?point=products&catid=321

Makes it official I guess.


----------



## KingKicks

vivalabrave said:


> http://www.rohwrestling.com/shoponline.asp?point=products&catid=321
> 
> Makes it official I guess.


Whoa, alot more then I was expecting.


----------



## thephenomenalone

Loving that ROH is now selling PWG I can take advantage of the percentage off sales and their shipping to the UK is much cheaper that Highspots.


----------



## KingCrash

Didn't think they'd stock the whole catalog besides the out-of-print titles. Might have to pick up a couple during a sale soon.


----------



## -Mystery-

Time for a 4th of July 30% off sale plz.


----------



## vivalabrave

Seabs said:


> *Kick this and Dempsey's match (if you can call it that) off the card and give Strong/Nakajima another 10 minutes or so.*​


I haven't seen the Kat/Strong match, but I'm glad it only went 10 minutes. It's kind of annoying when nearly every midcard match getting 15+ minutes. I'm not sure if current ROH still does this as I haven't seen a full DVD yet this year, but Gabe did it all the time. Nakajima and Strong's job was to go out there and be the 3rd match on the card and not take away from the main attractions and it sounds like they more than did that. Plus I'm sure everyone was expecting it to go 22 minutes so I think it's kind of cool it didn't.



-Mystery- said:


> Time for a 4th of July 30% off sale plz.


This is exactly why I haven't made any orders from ROH this year. I've been waiting for a nice percentage sale and I was hoping they'd do something for 4th of July. Also, not a lot of shows have interested me but I do plan on getting the Houston weekend and 7th Anny. Maybe even Double Feature II as it looks like a fun combination.


----------



## CactusBoehm

It's Buy 2, Get 1 Free now, so that's just as good! I'm thinking about picking up Double Feature II and Seventh Anniversary Show, but I can't decide on my other one. Maybe something like Rising Above 08 or All Star Extravaganza IV.


----------



## jawbreaker

Depends on what you've already got, but Rising Above was better than ASE.


----------



## seabs

*ROH Take No Prisoners 2009 PPV*

*Colt Cabana vs Ace Steel*

_Fun opener with some goofing about between Colt and Ace but nothing much more to the match. Little wrestling sadly. Colt & Ace checking the ring ropes was a fun touch. Shame the PPV aired before the Supercard Of Honor IV DVD came out so it would have made little sense to people watching it at the time. Continuity ftw._

**1/4*

*El Generico, Kevin Steen, Jay Briscoe & Magno vs American Wolves, Chris Hero & Incognito*

_Much better than the 6 man from the night before. Magno was again very fun and impressive. Incognito not so much at all. Don't care for the Lucha guys coming back for any other shows. The NOAH talent alone are enough. Can't see how the Lucha guys are that much of a draw and clearly havent done anything for a rise in DVD sales. Fun fast paced match though. _

***1/2*

*Jimmy Jacobs vs Necro Butcher - Fight Without Honor*

_Finally a great match to come out this AOTF angle and the best match I've seen Necro in, in a long while. This is just a brilliant war and well deserving of being a feud ender. The suplex to the floor is just a sick spot. Jimmy tearing a massive chunk of Necro's hair out and putting it in his mouth while he drove a screwdrive into Necro's opened wounds in his forehead is why I love Jimmy so much. Sick fuck. Necro teasing throwing Jimmy off the balcony at the top of the crowd was cool too. Brilliant war between two great hardcore wrestlers. _

****1/2*

*Brent Albright vs Claudio Castognoli vs Blue Demon Jr*

_Just as bad as the 4 way with Generico the night before. Nigel's promo before the match was nice and liked how he came back into the picture to cost Claudio the match at the end. Blue Demon Jr. just looks really arkward around the ring and like I've said before I just don't care one bit for any Claudio/Albright match of any variation._

**1/4*

*Roderick Strong vs Alex Koslov*

_Similar to Koslov's match with Danielson the night before but with more wrestling and less playing to the crowd. At this point in the PPV it felt too much like a re-run of the show the night before. Card was too similar for my liking. Enjoyed this match and Koslov impressed me again. Strong is great as usual._

*****

*Jerry Lynn vs Bryan Danielson vs D'Lo Brown vs Erick Stevens - ROH World Championship*

_Didn't really like this. Seemed to suffer from a packed card which hurt the PPV more than helped it. Seemed like Pearce wanted to get as much talent on the show as possible and that hurt the quality of later matches like this. Nothing memorable in the match and felt like 4 randomly thrown together guys that didn't have anything else to do on the card. Didn't feel like a title match either._

***3/4*

*KENTA & Tyler Black vs Katsuhiko Nakajima & Austin Aries*

_Saved the PPV did this one. Aries was easily the star of the match (no pun intended). Extremely entertaining. Nakajima tagging with him felt kinda arkward though, mainly because Aries is heel and pairing overseas talent with heels seems kinda wrong. Same with Incognito in Sweet N Sour. I'll look past it for the fact it meant KENTA vs Nakajima action. All the pairings in the ring worked superbly well actually and the pace of the match was amazing. Not one point did it slow down and was entertaining throughout. Funny how the ROH shows have picked up dramatically since KENTA arrived and started putting on MOTYC's every show for them. I've got 4 ****1/4+ matches in the 4 shows he's worked on DVD so far this year. Quite incredible. The NOAH guy is the main reason I'm watching these shows atm. Brilliant main event that saved an otherwise average PPV by ROH standards._

*****1/2*

*Overall:*
_Besides the great main event, one of the weaker PPV's they've put on._​


----------



## smitlick

vivalabrave said:


> http://www.rohwrestling.com/shoponline.asp?point=products&catid=321
> 
> Makes it official I guess.


AWESOME. I can finally pick up PWG dvds for a decent price. Now i just have to be patient and wait for a good sale from ROH 

EDIT

Is there any PWG DVDs i should get

I already own 05, 06 & 07 BOLA and im gonna get 08 BOLA and 99, 100.


----------



## Tarfu

smitlick said:


> Is there any PWG DVDs i should get
> 
> I already own 05, 06 & 07 BOLA and im gonna get 08 BOLA and 99, 100.


If you're going to pick up something recent, you might as well grab Express Written Consent. May not have a star-studded supercard like 99 or 100, but a very entertaining wrestling show nonetheless.

I hope Highspots updates their site sooner or later. Logging in inbetween every step can be a pain in the ass when ordering multiple items.

EDIT: Some new ROH in stock at Highspots:

Showdown In Motown
Fueling The Fire
Age Of Insanity
Respect Is Earned II
Battle For Supremacy
Return Of The 187
Night Of The Butcher II
Escalation
Wrestling At The Gateway
Southern Hostility 
Transform
Up For Grabs
Injustice 
Rising Above 2008

Except for the last two ($9.99), all DVDs cost the regular $19.99.


----------



## ROHFan4Life

Anybody have some recommendations on what I should get in the Buy 2 get 1 Free Sale:

Im getting:
Supercard of Honor IV
A Cut Above
7th Anniversary Show
Steel City Clash
Double Feature II

As you can see Im getting recent shows and I dont know if I should continue the trend by getting All Star Extravaganza IV and watching it before I watch my Final Battle 08 DVD or if I should instead go for Rising Above 08, New Horizons or Manhatten Mayhem II for the fact that each are great shows.

So, in short, pick ONE of these for me:
New Horizons
MM II
Rising Above 08
ASE IV


----------



## ddog121

New Horizons, Black vs. Dragon and Claudio vs. Nigel are the shit


----------



## Groovemachine

But Rising Above 08 has the FANTASTIC Danielson/Nigel match, not to mention Aries/Jacobs which is a terrific feud-ender. Tough call.


----------



## KingKicks

I'd go with Rising Above 08. 2 fantastic matches and a very solid undercard.


----------



## jawbreaker

Manhattan Mayhem II, then Rising Above, then New Horizons, then ASE IV.


----------



## AdrianG4

erikstans07 said:


> Gotta say I marked when I saw this post. Lamotta's one of my favorites in the Texas scene. He's a fantastic talent.


Yes, he's awesome. Unfortunately, he lost the ACW title to mike dell last sunday at the American Joshi Queen of Queens tournament show.


----------



## erikstans07

AdrianG4 said:


> Yes, he's awesome. Unfortunately, he lost the ACW title to mike dell last sunday at the American Joshi Queen of Queens tournament show.


Ahh. He broke his wrist, he'll be out about 3 months, I've heard. It's a pretty bad break.


----------



## -Mystery-

H-O-L-Y S-H-I-T

SMV has released TWO, YES TWO Quackenbush best ofs. Fuck, I hope they have a sale soon.


----------



## AdrianG4

CZW *"Out With The Old, In With The New 2007"* 
Danny Demanto vs. Grim Reefer
JC Ryder & Ryan McBride vs. Team AnDrew - *1/2
Javi-Air vs. CJ O'Doyle - *
Vortekz vs. Jigsaw - **1/2
Toby Klein vs. DJ Hyde - *
Danny Havoc vs. Brain Damage - **3/4
BLK OUT vs. Derek Frazier & Niles Young - **3/4
Loser Leaves CZW - Eddie Kingston vs. Chris Hero - *******
Necro Butcher vs. Mitch Ryder - **1/2
Drake Younger vs. Justice Pain - ***

It's funny how on such a lame CZW show, you can witness the greatest match in the history of the Eddie Kingston Vs. Chris Hero feud. This match, I've watched about 20 times since I bought this DVD, is far and away, the most emotional indy match I've ever seen. It's one of those matches where Smart Mark didn't even let the awful commentators ruin, as it's total perfection as it is. To date, both Hero and Kingstons best match and on a very, very short list of 5 star matches for me.


----------



## -Mystery-

Platt said:


> One is a rerelease of his old one with a couple of extra matches thrown in.


I saw that, but it's got 9 extra matches so I'm still sold.


----------



## Platt

-Mystery- said:


> H-O-L-Y S-H-I-T
> 
> SMV has released TWO, YES TWO Quackenbush best ofs. Fuck, I hope they have a sale soon.


One is a rerelease of his old one with a couple of extra matches thrown in.



-Mystery- said:


> I saw that, but it's got 9 extra matches so I'm still sold.


Didn't realise it was that many might just pick that up myself then when I get round to ordering the other one.


----------



## seabs

*ROH Double Feature II*

*The Hunt Begins*

*Tyler Black vs Jimmy Jacobs*

_Fuck was up with the crowd? I've heard more noise from an Empty Arena Match. Really hurt the match for me and I lost focus of it a lot of the time due to the lack of crowd input. The HATE that should have been in a Jacobs/Black match didn't seem to be there for me. Decent enough wrestling match but fuck the crowd was dead._

*****

*Austin Aries vs Roderick Strong vs Jay Briscoe vs Kenny Omega*

_Really enjoyed this match. Glad to see it be a no tags 4 way match rather than having tags which they've done in their recent multi person singles matches. The story with Omega being the new youngster in the ring with three experienced veterans of ROH was nicely done. The Aries promo before the match set the finish up brilliantly too. As you'd expect looking at the 4 men in the match the wrestling was crisp and entertaining. 

Aries is always a pleasure to watch atm and I'm starting to enjoy Omega more and more in ROH now. Wasn't a fan of him when he first started working ROH. Thought his PWG and DDT stuff was much better but he's obviously much more suited to the comedy style of them promotions. I'm liking him more in a ROH ring as well now though. He still needs to stop doing that stupid stop sign bullshit but at least people are not falling for it all the time now. Smartly booked and a very good wrestling match._

****1/2*

*Claudio Castagnoli & Jimmy Rave vs. Colt Cabana & Brent Albright *

_Nana getting hit straight on the head with the toilet paper was hilarious. Another variation of Albright/Castagnoli is too much. Every show at this point. Embassy I just don't care for and I don't find Rave, Albright or Castagnoli entertaining one bit in the ring. Colt is quite the opposite however. Didn't care much for this._

***1/2*

*Kevin Steen, El Generico & Bryan Danielson vs American Wolves & Sylvain Grenier*

_What was the point in the whole Sylvain angle in the end really? All the french was annoying before the match. Sylvain looked totally out of his depth and didn't do anything impressive. May as well been a 3 on 2 tag. Crowd was a bit more lively for this one than anything before but still extremely quiet. Nothing much in terms of the match. Solid match but nothing much better._

****1/4*

*Tag Title Classic*

*Colt Cabana vs Claudio Castagnoli*

_Very fun match to watch and Colt was on top form. Claudio worked fairly well with him I thought and the comedy aspect of the match mixed in really nicely with the wrestling aspect._

*****

*Austin Aries, Kenny King & Rhett Titus vs Kevin Steen, Generico Dos & Kenny Omega*

_Great to see Aries work with King & Titus. Too much Dos in the ring for me. Aries was simply brilliant yet again and I absolutely adore his current gimmick. Couldn't understand why some people were hating on it when he first introduced it at the start of the year with his heel turn but he's turned any doubters around. Solid match but nothing great going on. King looked great as always._

*****

*Jimmy Jacobs vs Delirious - Markham Street Fight*

_Really enjoyed this brawl. Another good brawl with a former AOTF member to try and put the whole angle to bed bit by bit. Personally prefered the brawl with Necro at Take No Prisoners. Best Delirious match I've seen in a long time. Jacobs is one of the best hardcore brawlers around and fits around his sick character brilliantly. A couple of nice spots, particuarly the spear through the table. The mist at the finish looked fucking awesome._

****1/4*

*Roderick Strong vs Jay Briscoe*

_Brilliant wrestling match. Enjoyed this one a lot. No gimmick, no stories, just two great wrestlers going at it with each other to see who the better man is. I wish crazy Mark would leave Jay on his own so he can have an extended singles run and put on more matches like this. He'll never be a main eventer or putting on MOTYC's every show but he's great at this kind of match in the middle of the card with anyone. Strong is his usual awesome self and seriously deserves to be around the title picture more often. Lower end of the ***1/2 scale but a very enjoyable wrestling match._

****1/2*

*American Wolves vs Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black - ROH World Tag Team Championships*

_Holy shit, this is a match and a half. I absolutely loved this one and honestly couldn't pick any major faults with it. Super action throughout the entirety of the time limit and it never once felt like they were slowing the pace down so they could go the distance. What I loved was how often it felt like they could go straight into the finish at any point and when it got the last 60 seconds you were just thinking, it's over already? The time just flew in this one and you know it's a great match then. Danielson's leg selling as ever is a thing of beauty and constant for a good 20 minutes and even after the match. Tyler's table spot and especially Davey's dive into the 3rd row of the crowd were brilliant. The finish worked superbly as well imo. Black and Danielson locking in simultanious cattle muttilations and MMA elbows looked awesome. 

Debated between ****3/4 and the full 5 but went the maximum in the end. I just couldn't pick any fault with it and it's such an easy match to watch for a lengthy amount of time. Loved every bit of it and deserving of the ***** rating it gets from anyone. Tag Title Classic._

*******

*Overall:*
_The idea of putting the best of both shows was probably a good idea overall. Made for a solid DVD. Tag Title Classic probably would have been fine for DVD sales alone with the main event but the rest of the show was really good too. The Hunt Begins seemed like a shit show though tbh with an abismal crowd that sounded like they were at a funeral, not a ROH event. Lots of very good matches and a classic of a main event._​


----------



## erikstans07

Anyone else think it's kinda stupid that when ROH does the scroll on the bottom of the screen showing their upcoming dates that they're showing dates that already happened? What good would it do me if I'm watching a DVD and it shows me dates and it says a town near me, but then I see the date and it's already happened? How bout showing dates that will happen after the release of the DVD?


----------



## jawbreaker

The truly brilliant thing about the finish was that while Danielson was able to keep Cattle Mutilation locked on Richards for the entire time, with no problem, Black, who had never applied the hold before, had his hands keep coming unclasped and he eventually had to just say "fuck it" and hit God's Last Gift. Great, realistic, storytelling there as well.

The table spot was great as well because it came out of nowhere. Edwards just snuck up behind Black and kicked him off the rope, and he happened to go through the table. A far cry from the ECW tradition where you set up a table, go to the top rope, and jump through it for a cheap pop. Even if Tyler stopped selling it once he recovered, I can't remember off the top of my head a better use of a table in a wrestling match.

Honestly, I hesitated much less at giving this the full five than I did with Davey-KENTA.


----------



## erikstans07

jawbreaker said:


> The truly brilliant thing about the finish was that while Danielson was able to keep Cattle Mutilation locked on Richards for the entire time, with no problem, Black, who had never applied the hold before, had his hands keep coming unclasped and he eventually had to just say "fuck it" and hit God's Last Gift. Great, realistic, storytelling there as well.
> 
> The table spot was great as well because it came out of nowhere. Edwards just snuck up behind Black and kicked him off the rope, and he happened to go through the table. A far cry from the ECW tradition where you set up a table, go to the top rope, and jump through it for a cheap pop. Even if Tyler stopped selling it once he recovered, I can't remember off the top of my head a better use of a table in a wrestling match.
> 
> Honestly, I hesitated much less at giving this the full five than I did with Davey-KENTA.


I agree on all 3 accounts, especially the table spot. I was totally caught off guard when he went through the table. It made me say "holy shit" or something along those lines. Loved that spot.

Speaking of which, I just finished watching every other match on the DVD and here are my ratings.


*ROH Double Feature II*

*ROH The Hunt Begins (4/17/09)*

Jimmy Jacobs vs. Tyler Black ****3/4*

Jay Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong vs. Kenny Omega vs. Austin Aries ****1/4*

Jimmy Rave & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Colt Cabana & Brent Albright ***3/4*

Davey Richards, Eddie Edwards & Sylvain Grenier vs. Kevin Steen, El Generico & Bryan Danielson ****1/4*
_I'd like to know who's idea it was for Grenier to not be involved in this match much. I mean, did everyone else say "Ya know, we don't think you're very good, so uhh we got this, don't worry about it." or did Grenier say "You guys are a lot better than I am, to be honest, I don't really need to be a big part of this match, do I?" Either way, I'm sure it was a good idea, because it was a pretty good match._

*ROH Tag Title Classic (4/18/09)*

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Colt Cabana ***3/4*

Austin Aries, Kenny King & Rhett Titus vs. Kevin Steen, Player Dos & Kenny Omega ****1/4*

*Markham Street Fight*
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious ****1/4*

Jay Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong ****3/4*

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards (c) vs. Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black *******
_I might get some flack for giving this 5 stars, but I don't care. It also entertained me more than KENTA/Davey did and I gave that one 5 stars too. I never lost interest in this match at all. The pace was never too slow, never too fast. It was tag team wrestling at it's finest. Danielson is just brilliant when it comes to selling a leg. They were all noticeably worn out near the end of the match, and rightfully so. If you've got 45 minutes to kill sometime, you better watch this match. This is my Match of the Year. It'll be hard to top._

*Pretty awesome DVD right here, definitely worth getting. Not a bad match throughout, plus you get to see a bonafide classic tag team contest. One shame about this DVD is that if someone new to ROH were to watch it, they wouldn't know who the World champion was at the time.*​


----------



## Maxx Hero

jawbreaker said:


> I can't remember off the top of my head a better use of a table in a wrestling match.


Briscoes/Steenerico MMII called and would like to remind you it was better.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

erikstans07 said:


> Anyone else think it's kinda stupid that when ROH does the scroll on the bottom of the screen showing their upcoming dates that they're showing dates that already happened? What good would it do me if I'm watching a DVD and it shows me dates and it says a town near me, but then I see the date and it's already happened? How bout showing dates that will happen after the release of the DVD?


Tremendous post, sir. ROH should really look in to fixing that.

I'll have a DFII review soon enough. Only watched the first three matches of The Hunt Begins.


----------



## Devildude

Slowly finishing off the most recent ROH stuff, just DFII to go before the wait for the latest two DVDs.

*ROH Take No Prisoners PPV:*

1. Ace Steel vs Colt Cabana - ****

2. Chris Hero, Incognito & The American Wolves vs Magno, Jay Briscoe & Steenerico - *****

3. Jimmy Jacobs vs Necro Butcher (Fight Without Honor) - ****1/2*

4. Blue Demon Jr. vs Claudio Castagnoli vs Brent Albright - ***1/4*

5. Alex Koslov vs Roderick Strong - *****

6. Erick Stevens vs D'Lo Brown vs Bryan Danielson vs Jerry Lynn (4 Corner Survival - ROH World Title Match) - ****1/4*

7. Austin Aries & Katsuhiko Nakajima vs Tyler Black & KENTA - *****1/4*

_Average to solid undercard with an excellent brawl in the middle, but really this is all about the excellent ME. Hunt down the ME as it's a must-watch and then pick up the DVD in a sale down the line._


----------



## AussieFan

jawbreaker said:


> The truly brilliant thing about the finish was that while Danielson was able to keep Cattle Mutilation locked on Richards for the entire time, with no problem, Black, who had never applied the hold before, had his hands keep coming unclasped and he eventually had to just say "fuck it" and hit God's Last Gift. Great, realistic, storytelling there as well.
> 
> The table spot was great as well because it came out of nowhere. Edwards just snuck up behind Black and kicked him off the rope, and he happened to go through the table. A far cry from the ECW tradition where you set up a table, go to the top rope, and jump through it for a cheap pop. Even if Tyler stopped selling it once he recovered, I can't remember off the top of my head a better use of a table in a wrestling match.
> 
> Honestly, I hesitated much less at giving this the full five than I did with Davey-KENTA.


Great post, although I considered Tyler's version of the Cattle Mutilation as a botch until I read this post. Table spot really came out of nowhere and shocked the hell outta me, Tyler sold it for ages, heck he wasn't in the match for about 10 minutes. They needed him back in to bring back the pace as by that point the Wolves were basically picking apart Danielson's knee. Such a great match, with mant different styles (high flying, traditional tag team action, brawling and etc.) which all came together in a masterpiece. All these 5 star ratings are tempting me big time, and to be honest, nothing really holds the match back from being the full 5.


----------



## -Mystery-

I wouldn't call Black's rendition of cattle mutilation a botch per say. In context, you could chalk it up to him attempting to lock in a move he's never used before so for him being unable to perfect it makes sense in that regard because it's not a regular move of his.


----------



## antoniomare007

yeah, the finish came out perfectly with Tyler not being able to fully lock Cattle Mutilation and realizing too late that the Small Package Driver was the best solution


----------



## seabs

*Yeah Tyler not locking it in perfectly was intentianal imo. The fact that he's never used the move before so didn't execute it to perfection. *


----------



## Platt

Just started watching The Hunt Begins portion of Double Feature II and my god I've never seena crowd so dead, are they like this the whole night?


----------



## KingKicks

They are a bit more alive during the main event but not that much.


----------



## ROHFan4Life

"New Horizons, Black vs. Dragon and Claudio vs. Nigel are the shit."

"But Rising Above 08 has the FANTASTIC Danielson/Nigel match, not to mention Aries/Jacobs which is a terrific feud-ender. Tough call."

"I'd go with Rising Above 08. 2 fantastic matches and a very solid undercard."

Alright Im down to New Horizons and Rising Above 08. Both have two great main events and solid undercards. Need some more help.


----------



## KingKicks

Rising Above 08 because Benjo said so :side:


----------



## vivalabrave

I felt the top 2 matches on Rising Above were better than the top 2 on New Horizons. I'd also throw in both were the culmination of the best feud in ROH that year in Jacobs/Aries and the best rivalry in the company's history in Nigel/Dragon. And oh yeah, Samoa Fucking Joe's return match is on RA and the best extra NH has to offer is the Honor Rumble. Easy choice for me as to which is superior, but I have both so whatevvvvvvvvvvvvvs.

Also, Benjo said so and Benjo is homies with Kobashi so that should more than be enough.


----------



## erikstans07

I've been catching up on a lot of stuff from Japan lately, here's what I've seen.


*NJPW Wrestle Kingdom III (1/4/09)*

*IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Championship*
Yujiro & Naito (c) vs. Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin ****3/4*

Manabu Nakanishi vs. Jun Akiyama ****1/2*

*Hardcore Match for the IWGP Tag Team Championship*
Togi Makabe & Toru Yano (c) vs. Brother Ray & Brother Devon ****

Riki Choshu, Masahiro Chono, Kurt Angle & Kevin Nash vs. Giant Bernard, Takashi Iizuka, Tomohiro Ishii & Karl Anderson ***1/2*

Shinsuke Nakamura & Hirooki Goto vs. Mitsuharu Misawa & Takashi Sugiura *****1/4*
_Currently number 29 on my MOTYC list._

*IWGP Heavyweight Championship*
Keiji Mutoh (c) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi ***3/4*
_Wow this one really bored me. My rating is probably being generous, but they went so long, and had some cool stuff in there. Mostly, though, it was just a bunch of the same stuff over and over again, especially by Mutoh. I'll leave it up to you to decide if you wanna watch it._


*NOAH (1/12/09)*

Takeshi Rikio, Mohammed Yone & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Mitsuharu Misawa, Yoshinari Ogawa & Shuhei Taniguchi ***3/4*

KENTA & Taiji Ishimori vs. Kotaro Suzuki & Genba Hirayanagi ****3/4*

Takuma Sano vs. Go Shiozaki ******

Katsuhiko Nakajima & Kensuke Sasaki vs. Jun Akiyama & Atsushi Aoki ******


*NOAH (2/15/09)*

Yoshinobu Kanemaru, Kotaro Suzuki & Genba Hirayanagi vs. Naomichi Marufuji, Atsushi Aoki & Akihiro Ito ******

KENTA & Ippei Ota vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima & Kento Miyahara ******

Takeshi Morishima & Makoto Hashi vs. Takeshi Rikio & Mohammed Yone ****

Jun Akiyama & Shuhei Taniguchi vs. Takashi Sugiura & Go Shiozaki ****3/4*


*NJPW (2/15/09)*

Yuji Nagata vs. Hirooki Goto *****1/4*
_Currently number 28 on my MOTYC list._

Kurt Angle vs. Giant Bernard ****1/4*

*Hardcore Match for the IWGP Tag Team Championship*
Brother Ray & Brother Devon (c) vs. Togi Makabe & Toru Yano ****3/4*

*CMLL World Welterweight Championship*
Mistico (c) vs. Mephisto ***3/4*
_I don't watch these guys often, but they seemed to either be very sloppy or just off their game. Decent match, but skippable._

*IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship*
Tiger Mask IV (c) vs. Jushin Thunder Liger ****1/4*

*IWGP Heavyweight Championship*
Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Shinsuke Nakamura ******​


----------



## AdrianG4

CZW *Best of the best 7*

Ruckus vs. Human Tornado - **1/4
Chuck Taylor vs. Ricochet - **3/4
Cheech vs. B-Boy - **3/4
Jigsaw vs. Grim Reefer - **1/2
Sal Thomaselli vs. Ricky Reyes - *1/2
Cloudy vs. Scotty Vortekz - **3/4
Vito Thomaselli vs. Brandon Thomaselli - ***
Joker vs. Drake Younger - ***
Ruckus vs. Justice Pain - ***1/4
Joker vs. Rickey Reyes vs. Human Tornado vs. Scotty Vortekz - ***1/4
B-Boy vs. Brandon Thomaselli vs. Ricochet vs. Jigsaw - ***3/4
CJ O'Doyle vs. Jon Dahmer - 1/2
Team AnDrew vs. Javi-Air & Ryan McBride - *1/2
Hardcore Match - Necro Butcher, Toby Klein & Danny Havoc vs. Mitch Ryder, Brain Damage & DJ Hyde - **3/4
Joker vs. B-Boy - **3/4

Certainly not the best BOTB, but this show flowed really well. The second 4 way match was far and away the best match of the show one of the better 4 way elimination matches I've seen. Also, Ruckus Vs. Justice Pain (in Pain's last CZW match,) was really good.

IWA: Texas *"The Realization of Mortality"*

Miss Diss Lexia" Alexia Amberglen vs. Alektra Blue - *1/2
Rexx Reed vs. Shawn Vexx - **
Mike Dell vs. Andy Dalton - **
Arik Cannon vs. Skylar Skelly - ***3/4
Jerry Lynn vs. Spiro - **3/4
Shark Girl vs. "The Strong Style Diva" Rachel Summerlyn - **3/4
Darin Childs vs. Steve Amos - ***
The Garza Brothers vs. The Halloween Crew - **3/4
JT Lamotta vs. Tyler Black - ***1/2
Sicodelico Jr vs. "Mr. Showtime" Scot Summers - **3/4

Pretty fun show live. Not the best ACW show, but pretty good nevertheless, with Canon vs. Skelly tearing the house down on this night. Tyler Black Vs. Lamotta was pretty good as well.

IWA: Texas "*Distrust, Dismay & Anti-Social Behavior"*

Pierre Abernathy & JC Bravo & Berry Breeze vs. The Garza Bros & Gary Jay - **3/4
Laz vs. Jacob Ladder - squash
Massive vs. Sicodelico Jr. - ***
JT Lamotta vs. Awesome Andy - ****
Arik Cannon vs. Brett Thunder - ***1/2
Problems vs. Drew Lucid - **1/2
Andy Dalton vs. Shawn Vexx vs. Spiro vs. Skylar Skelly - **3/4
Rexx Reed vs. Mike Dell - **1/2
Portia Perez vs. Alektra Blue vs. Rachel Summerlyn - *** 
Jimmy Jacobs vs. "Mr. Showtime" Scot Summers - ***1/2

This was a great show overall, with the first half having some really great matches. The second half had a great women's contest (I LOVE PORTIA PEREZ !) and a solid main event.


----------



## Tarfu

Behold, Brent "Now I'm Totally Latino" Albright!


----------



## Derek

:lmao

is Marc Mero his hero?


----------



## Obfuscation

I have a predicament here. Haven't gotten an indy show in a few months and I'm debating if I want something from ROH, PWG, Chikara(like I normally get) or actually get something a bit more different such as SHIMMER, FIP or any of the Canadian indies like Interspecies Wrestling & IWS. Any thoughts on what I should pick up? I know I kinda leave the field wide open, but if there are any like MUST OWN SHOWS, regardless from the year, then let me know. I'm stuck in such a pickle that I'm kinda leaving my decision up to anyone who feels like throwing a suggestion out. And if it helps, yes, I enjoy all the promotions. 

Help, or if you don't care, then don't. Just trying to figured this out as there is so much wrestling, but so little money. I hate this. Never gets easy.


----------



## Tarfu

Whatever you do, grab PWG Ninety-Nine. Very good show overall, and if you're short on money, you can leave One Hundred for a later order. *cough* Sabin's there too.

Nothing much to add really. I _still_ haven't got King of Trios or the Aniversario weekend. It sickens me.


----------



## jawbreaker

PWG is always the answer. 99/100 are right behind KOT for shows of the year.


----------



## Obfuscation

I did ponder getting something new from PWG. My collection is lacking so much. I do have the MCMG/Young Bucks match downloaded(haven't watched) but I could just go one better and purchase the show. Can't go wrong with Generico/Black on there as well. 

My Chikara collection only has 1 08 show in it and no 09 so far. That doesn't sit well with me either. Chikara or PWG, at least I got it settled down to only two promotions other than 6+ now. Thx.


----------



## KingCrash

Well if you want comps you could get the Chikara best of 08 or PWG Sells Out. From last year the best PWG shows are probably Life During Wartime, BOLA 08 and All-Star Weekend 7. Definitely get Anniversario Yang and look into Revelation X with the great Colony/Portal match and the good Gerand/Olson ladder match.

ROH you should probably go with Supercard of Honor IV and there's always the 2 volume Mike Quackenbush comps you could go with.


----------



## Obfuscation

Oh yeah, I may have to get Life During Wartime. I like to get all the shows I go to and I need to get that one. 

I saw the two great matches from Revelation X, but how's the rest of the show? Usual Chikara goodness? Recall lots of tag team bouts on that show.


----------



## Tarfu

Hailsabin said:


> I saw the two great matches from Revelation X, but how's the rest of the show? Usual Chikara goodness? Recall lots of tag team bouts on that show.


Well, I wouldn't call anything memorable, but the opener FIST/Helios & Lince and ONST/Jigsaw & Quack are the one's I dug the most. Still a good show.


----------



## KingCrash

Most of the tag matches are fine except for the Ice Creams/Ryder & Sweeney. I think this was the beginning of the end for Larry and Ryder was awful. And if you can only get one Aniversario show, get Yang. It has of course Colony/FIST but it also has Kingston/Claudio, a surprisingly fun D-Lo & Glacier/UnStable matchup and an 8-man tag with Incoherence/Fake Incoherence vs. QuackSaw & TFIN.


----------



## Obfuscation

Sounds like the usual Chikara MO. If it's not memorable, at least it's fun and entertaining. I would like to own The Colony vs Osirian Portal. What a match.

PWG 99, Life During Wartime, Chikara Best of 2008, or Aniversario Yang. That's what I am leaning towards now. Pondered Supercard of Honor IV, but eh, I got a birthday coming up, I'll get cash then.


----------



## Tarfu

Now that this thread is actually on the 'DVD helping' gear, I'd like to ask what The Bobliographon was like. The card looks kinda generic, but you can never really make a Chikara purchase only by looking at the match list. My next SMV order will definitely be both Aniversario Yin & Yang, but should I just save more and get Bobli with them? Still pushing KOT... but it's worth it!


----------



## KingCrash

The Bobliographon was an okay show. The main event with FIST/Hawke vs. QuackSaw/Colony was as expected and the four way elimination was good (Cheech & Cloudy for tag champs please) but the Gerard/Glacier match was boring and most everything else was average.

Except for Brodie's step-up rana mocking Hallowicked. Awesome.


----------



## Obfuscation

> Except for Brodie's step-up rana mocking Hallowicked. Awesome.


That sounds worth 20 bucks if you ask me. 

So would you consider that show to be the weakest of 09 so far?


----------



## KingCrash

I'd probably consider If The Airplane Is Snowed In..... the weakest show this year, still enjoyable but nothing to go out of your way to see.


----------



## Obfuscation

I heard the Portal vs TFIN match was great, rest was solid and fun. 

Just saw that for 35 bucks you can get Life During Wartime + ASW 7(both nights) I think I'm sold.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Hailsabin said:


> Just saw that for 35 bucks you can get Life During Wartime + ASW 7(both nights) I think I'm sold.


I would just wait for ROH to have a 30+% off sale so you can get them for less than $30 total pre-shipping.

Speak of the devil - 

TAKE 30% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER
Thursday, July 02, 2009

4TH OF JULY WEEKEND SALE- TAKE 30% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!

You can now save 30% off your order on almost all items listed on the website with no minimum purchase. This sale includes all DVD's, tickets, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com. 

This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events.

To redeem your 30% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: fourth into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Offer ends on Tuesday, July 7th at noon EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Ric Flair & Bret Hart Autograph Tickets, DVD Subscription Pacakges, and Gift Certificates are the only items NOT included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above. 


NEW DVD RELEASES

The following DVD's are now available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:

Take No Prisoners 2009- Houston, TX 4/4/09 (DVD)

Ring of Honor's 12th Pay-Per-View features a tremendous dream tag team match with Tyler Black & KENTA vs. Austin Aries & Katsuhiko Nakajima; Jerry Lynn vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Erick Stevens vs. D-Lo Brown for the ROH World Title; Roderick Strong vs. Alex Koslov; Jimmy Jacobs vs. The Necro Butcher; plus more.

Take No Prisoners 2009 PPV
1. Colt Cabana vs. Ace Steel
2. Kevin Steen, El Generico, Jay Briscoe, & Magno vs. The American Wolves, Chris Hero, & Incognito
3. Jimmy Jacobs vs. The Necro Butcher (No Holds Barred Grudge Match)
4. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Blue Demon Jr. vs. Brent Albright (Three Way Match)
5. Roderick Strong vs. Alex Koslov
6. Jerry Lynn vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Erick Stevens vs. D-Lo Brown (ROH World Title Four Corner Survival Match)
7. Tyler Black & KENTA vs. Austin Aries & Katsuhiko Nakajima

Bonus Match
8. Rhett Titus vs. Bushwacker Luke

Pro Wrestling Guerrilla - One Hundred 4/12/09 (DVD)

Features Chris Hero vs. Colt Cabana PWG Title Match; Sonjay Dutt vs. El Generico; Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards; Paul London vs. Joey Ryan; Bryan Danielson vs. Kenny Omega; plus more.

1. PWG Tag Team Title Match: The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) vs. The Cutler Brothers (Brandon & Dustin Cutler)
2. Scott Lost vs. Roderick Strong
3. "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson vs. Kenny Omega
4. Paul London vs. Joey Ryan
5. Austin Aries, Chuck Taylor, & Human Tornado vs. B-Boy, Candice LeRae, & Scorpio Sky
6. Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards
7. Sonjay Dutt vs. El Generico
8. PWG World Title Match: Chris Hero vs. Colt Cabana

Ring of Honor now stocks a full line of Pro Wrestling Guerrilla (PWG) DVD's. To see all of the titles currently available click here: http://www.rohwrestling.com/shoponline.asp?point=products&catid=321

WWE Extreme Rules 2009 (DVD)

1. U.S. Title Fatal Four Way Match: Kofi Kingston vs. MVP vs. Matt Hardy vs. William Regal
2. I-C Title No Holds Barred Match: Rey Mysterio vs. Chris Jericho
3. Samoan Strap Match: Umaga vs. CM Punk
4. ECW Title Extreme Rules Match: Christian vs. Jack Swagger vs. Tommy Dreamer
5. Miss Wrestlemania Hog Pen Match: Vicki Guerrero vs. Santina Marella
6. WWE Title Steel Cage Match: Randy Orton vs. Batista
7. Submission Match: John Cena vs. Big Show
8. World Title Ladder Match: Edge vs. Jeff Hardy


----------



## WillTheBloody

Oh my.

Loading up on all kinds of goodies, I is.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I decided to get Allied Powers, Sells Out, 99, 100, the most recent KENTA shows, and Double Feature II.


----------



## Platt

Woo can make my first PWG order.


----------



## stinger-splash

More All Japan stuff I watched... (mainly Misawa/Jumbo)

Misawa, Kobashi & Taue vs Jumbo, Kabuki & Fuchi (5/26/90) ****1/4 (the beginning of Misawa/Jumbo - the parts with these two are amazing in this classic)
Misawa vs. Jumbo Tsuruta (8/6/90) ****3/4
Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Jumbo Tsuruta (9/1/90) ***** (My 11th five-star match and much better than their first match)
Tsuruta, Fuchi, & Taue vs. Misawa, Kobashi, Kawada (19.10.1990) ****1/4 (gotta love the parts with Kawada/Taue and Misawa/Jumbo)

The other 6-man tag matches are coming up soon.


----------



## Lost10

I'll order PWG: Sells out to get a taste of PWG. Any recommendations for the best ROH event from 2003-2007 to order?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Get Better Than Our Best.


----------



## WillTheBloody

_Man Up_ and _Driven_ from 2007
_Unified_ and _BTOB_ from 2006
_Manhattan Mayhem_ and _Joe vs. Kobashi_ from 2005


----------



## seabs

*If you only get one PWG DVD now ROH are selling them, get Sells Out. It is fucking amazing.*


----------



## KingKicks

Seabs said:


> *If you only get one PWG DVD now ROH are selling them, get Sells Out. It is fucking amazing.*


This. It's a must have for any indy wrestling fan.

Just received my order of A Cut Above, The Homecoming II and This Means War but they sent me Weekend of Thunder Night One instead of Weekend of Champions Night One lol. I'll have to send an email.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Fueling The Fire*
1. Pearce/Hagadorn vs The Briscoes **1/2
2. Pelle Primeau vs Rex Sterling *1/4
3. Delirious vs Rhett Titus **3/4
4. Necro Butcher vs Roderick Strong ***
5. Danielson/Aries vs Shelley/Sabin **** Disappointed that it ended in a draw
6. Brent Albright vs Chris Hero **3/4
7. Nigel McGuiness vs Ruckus **1/2 Wow possibly one of the worst ROH Title Matches i have seen
8. Jacobs/Black vs Shiozaki/Marufuji ****

definitely worth seeing for the Tag Matches


----------



## Lost10

I decided to get *PWG Sells out* and *ROH Driven 2007*. Thanks for your help.


----------



## seabs

*Finally started on my 5* matches of Japan set *

*Terry & Dory Jr. Funk vs Bruiser Brody & Stan Hansen - AJPW 08.12.1984*
_Watching Terry Funk in matches like can never get old to anyone. Terry is just all sorts of awesome. Him going crazy at the end with the streamers was brilliant. Easy brawl to watch. Finish was a bit of a shame though.

****_

*Tiger Mask II vs Kuniaki Kobayashi - AJPW 09.03.1985*
_This is just incredible. Seriously amazing. To say I was blown away by this match would be more than fair and it's not often that happens to me when watching a wrestling match. For a 13 minute match it really is outstanding. I hadn't seen much old Misawa stuff and only his NOAH matches from the past year or two so I was pleasantly suprised when I saw how much of a high flyer around the ring he is. Misawa is just amazing in this match and tbf Kobayashi is pretty great too. Brilliant fast paced action with some nice submission holds in between to break it up. One of my favourite >15 minute matches ever. Just amazing.

****1/2+_


----------



## peep4life

The 30% off Fourth of July sale is going on ROH's website so it looks like I'm going to be picking up 7th Anniversary, Supercard of Honor 4 and Double Feature II. Happy 4th to me!


----------



## HavocD

*ROH: Double Feature II*

*The Hunt Begins*
Tyler Black vs. Jimmy Jacobs ****1/2*
Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Jay Briscoe vs. Kenny Omega ****1/4*
Claudio Castagnoli & Jimmy Rave vs. Colt Cabana & Brent Albright ***3/4*
Kevin Steen, El Generico, & Bryan Danielson vs. The American Wolves & Sylvain Grenier ****1/4*

*Tag Title Classic*
Colt Cabana vs. Claudio Castagnoli ***1/2*
Austin Aries, Rhett Titus, & Kenny King vs. Kevin Steen, Generio Dos, & Kenny Omega *****
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious *(Markham Street Fight)* ****1/4*
Roderick Strong vs. Jay Briscoe ****1/2-***3/4*
The American Wolves vs. Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black *(World Tag Team Title Match)* *****1/2*


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Glory By Honor III*

Jimmy Rave vs. Dixie *¾**

Matt Stryker vs. Jay Lethal **¼*

*Six Man Mayhem*
Angel Dust vs. Ace Steel vs. Trent Acid vs. Izzy vs. Fast Eddie vs. Kahagas
_Usual 04/05 6MM. A couple of nice spots but all in all nothing that good._ **¾*

CM Punk vs. Austin Aries
_Good match. The return of Corino after the match and the confrontation with Homicide was great fun though._ ****¼*

Dan Maff and BJ Whitmer vs. Slash Venom and Chicano
_The only note worthy thing about this is Foley's ROH debut after the match. It's funny seeing the difference between him and Flair in ROH._ *¾**

Alex Shelley vs. Bryan Danielson
_Very good match. Nice psychology with Shelley targeting Danielson's neck to soften him up for the Shellshock and Border City Stretch, while Danielson targets the arm of Shelley that he had injured earlier in the night. If not for a couple of mistakes by Shelley then I'd go slightly higher._ ****¾-****

ROH Pure Title Match*
John Walters vs. Nigel McGuinness
_By no means a bad match, but I found it very difficult to get into._ ***½

ROH World Title Match*
Samoa Joe vs. Doug Williams
_Good title match with Joe using his strikes to stop Doug's unique submissions rather then trying to reverse the holds._ ***¼-***½
*
Ultimate Endurance Match for the ROH Tag Team Championship*
Ricky Reyes and Rocky Romero vs. The Carnage Crew vs. Dan Maff and BJ Whitmer vs. Roderick Strong ***¼*
*
Overall: Show was pretty much what I was expecting. Punk/Aries, Shelley/Dragon, Joe/Doug were all good with the rest of the show (except Walters/Nigel) being pretty meh.*​


----------



## Kapone89

Just recently placed an order for the Volk Han best of set from IVP.
You can find it here http://new.ivpvideos2.com/product_info.php?products_id=3017

Frankly for only 16 dollars i think it's a pretty good buy.


----------



## Groovemachine

OK I'm uber-impressed with ROH's shipping right now. I ordered on Wednesday afternoon, and my DVDs arrived this morning [Saturday]. 4 days for international airmail is fantastic. Bravo, ROH! Now if you'll excuse me, I have a wrestling binge to attend to, with SCOH IV, 7th Anniversary and Double Feature lined up!


----------



## KingKicks

Groovemachine said:


> OK I'm uber-impressed with ROH's shipping right now. I ordered on Wednesday afternoon, and my DVDs arrived this morning [Saturday]. 4 days for international airmail is fantastic. Bravo, ROH! Now if you'll excuse me, I have a wrestling binge to attend to, with SCOH IV, 7th Anniversary and Double Feature lined up!


That is quick. I've never had an ROH DVD order take less then 6 days.

Tickets are usually quick though.


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH – Reckless Abandon* 


Claudio Castagnoli vs. Seth Skyfire - **

*Falls Count Anywhere*
Adam Pearce vs. Delirious - **1/4

Chris Hero vs. Jigsaw - ***

*Relaxed Rules*
Bryan Danielson vs. Necro Butcher - **1/2

Nigel McGuinness vs. Silas Young - **

Human Tornado vs. Erick Stevens vs. Davey Richards - ***

*30 Minute Iron Man Match*
Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries - ***1/4

*Tag Team Scramble*
The Briscoes vs. The Vulture Squad vs. Hangmen 3 vs. Age Of The Fall - **3/4

Flat show with nothing to go out of your way to see.




*PWG – All Star Weekend V*


*Night One*

Disco Machine vs. NOSAWA - **

Rocky Romero vs. Roderick Strong - ***3/4

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Human Tornado - ***

Kikutaro vs. Matt Classic - **1/4

Jack Evans vs. Kevin Steen - ***1/4

Chris Bosh, Scott Lost, Joey Ryan & Karl Anderson vs. Frankie Kazarian, TJ Perkins, Ronin, & Top Gun Talwar - ***

Kaz Hayashi vs. Alex Shelley - ****

Low Ki vs. Davey Richards - ****

*PWG World Title*
El Generico vs. PAC - ****1/4 - ****1/2


*Night Two*

*No Disqualification*
Joey Ryan vs. Kevin Steen - ***1/4

Karl Anderson, Lil' Cholo, & NOSAWA vs. TJ Perkins, Rocky Romero, & Ronin - **1/4

Chris Hero vs. Davey Richards - ***

Colt Cabana & Top Gun Talwar vs. Disco Machine & Kikutaro - **1/2

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Alex Shelley - ***1/2

Kaz Hayashi vs. PAC - ***1/2 - ***3/4

Chris Bosh & Scott Lost vs. Jack Evans & Roderick Strong - ***1/4

*PWG World Title*
El Generico vs. Human Tornado - ***1/2

Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe - ****


Very good weekend of shows just like most All Star Weekends with Night One surpassing Night Two with the three straight excellent matches to close the show. Don’t know why the Shelley/Hayashi match isn’t on PWG Sells Out instead of PAC/Hayashi.​


----------



## Maxx Hero

Benjo™ said:


> That is quick. I've never had an ROH DVD order take less then 6 days.


Really. I live in the US and I have never had one take less than six days. They must not like me.


----------



## erikstans07

*PWG Based on a True Story (1/13/07)*

Frankie Kazarian vs. Scorpio Sky ****1/2*

Colt Cabana vs. Rocky Romero ****

Karl Anderson, Bino Gambino & Scott Lost vs. Nemesis, TJ Perkins & Disco Machine *****

Kevin Steen vs. Chris Bosh ****3/4*
_Some cool spots in this one. It was pretty brutal, especially the finisher Steen used._

Super Dragon vs. Ronin ****1/4*
_This one kinda surprised me. Pretty good match._

*PWG World Tag Team Championship*
El Generico & Quicksilver (c) vs. Phoenix Star & Zokre ******

*Guerrilla Warfare Match for the PWG World Championship*
Joey Ryan (c) vs. Human Tornado *****1/4*
_This was pretty awesome. There were some pretty sick spots also. It was really good. Though, at the beginning, it was pretty hard to get into. It got a lot better though._

*Overall, it was a pretty great show. One of the best overall shows that I have, to be honest. Worth picking up.*​


----------



## Platt

I pay for the subscription package and since then everyone seems to get there orders before me.


----------



## erikstans07

*PWG Astonishing X-Mas (12/18/05)*

*Guerrilla Warfare Match*
Super Dragon vs. Kevin Steen *****3/4*
_Wow, what a war. Fucking extremely epic, intense and emotional match. They legitimately brutalized each other. The thumbtacks in Steen's head is fuckin sick._


----------



## jawbreaker

*CHIKARA Behind the 8 Ball*
*
2.0 vs. Incoherence: **1/4*
_Nothing special, but 2.0's celebration was classic._

*Shark Girl vs. Nevaeh: **

*Player Dos, STIGMA, Brodie Lee, and Tim Donst vs. Player Uno, Vin Gerard, Buck Hawke, and Hydra: **3/4*
_I'm honestly not sure how this was supposed to work. Some decent comedy, but the match wasn't all that great._

*Shadow Phoenix vs. Gran Akuma: *****
_It'll be forgotten easily by the end of the year, but this was still a really good match and my favorite on the show._

*The Colony (Fire Ant & Soldier Ant) vs. F.I.S.T. (Icarus & Chuck Taylor): ***1/2*
_Not much to say about this one other than it was a solid match that set up the double Apuesta nicely._

*Colin Delaney vs. Equinox: ***1/4*
_Colin was simply great in his character, and the match was pretty good too._

*The Osirian Portal vs. Jigsaw and Mike Quackenbush: ***1/2*
_Looked very, very sloppy at points, but still a fun match that I enjoyed a bit._​


----------



## AdrianG4

death before dishonor IV

Seth Delay v Delirious - *3/4
Colt Cabana/Jay Lethal v Jimmy Rave/Sal Rinauro w/Daizee Haze - **1/4
Pure title – Nigel McGuinness (c) v Roderick Strong - ***3/4
Irish Airborne v The Briscoes - ***
AJ Styles v Davey Richards - ***1/2
ROH title – Bryan Danielson (c) v Sonjay Dutt - ***1/4
CAGE OF DEATH - ROH Vs. CZW - *******

What a great show. We've got some solid under card matches, that are all worth watching if you skip the first two. You get a lot of Nigel vs. strong and Richards vs. Styles, but the big deal here is the main event. There's no better atmosphere to have taken place in an ROH wrestling ring than the one found here. I even put this above Kobashi vs. joe when it comes to atmosphere and actually feeling like you're watching something big unfold. The booking in this match is Gabe at his absolute finest. There could be a novel written about this match, as the story going on in this octo-maddness of a cage is just so fascinating, so brilliantly told and yet so brutally expressed. In ROH's top 5 matches for me.


----------



## McQueen

God, IVP had The best of Volk Han now? Son of a bitch, chris just wants all my money.


----------



## HavocD

*CZW:Tournament of Death VIII*

*Fire Match:* Nick Gage vs. Deranged ****
*Thumbtack Kick Pads:* xOMGx vs. Scotty Vortekz vs. Drake Younger **** *
*Barber Wire Boards & Light Tube Bundles:* Toby Klein vs. WHACKS **1/2*
*Pane In The Glass:* Dysfunction vs. Danny Havoc *****
*Tables, Chairs & Silverware:* Jon Moxley vs. Brain Damage *** *
*Cinderblocks & Light Tubes:* DJ Hyde vs. Thumbtack Jack ****1/4*
*Fans Bring The Weapons:* Nick Gage vs. Jon Moxley vs. Scotty Vortekz ***3/4 *
*Fans Bring The Weapons:* WHACKS vs. Danny Havoc vs. Thumbtack Jack *****
Alex Colon vs. Tyler Veritas *3/4* *
Devon Moore vs. Greg Excellent *3/4**
Sami Callihan vs. Trent Acid **3/4*
*Light Tubes & Panes Of Glass:* Nick Gage vs. Thumbtack Jack ***1/4*

*CHIKARA:Behind the 8 Ball*

2.0 vs. Incoherence ****
Nevaeh vs. SharkGirl ***
Escorpion Egipcio vs. Helios ***1/4*
Player Uno, Hydra, Vin Gerard & Buck Hawke vs. Player Dos, Brodie Lee, Tim Donst & STIGMA ***3/4*
Shadow Phoenix vs. Gran Akuma ****1/4*
F.I.S.T. vs. The Colony ****1/4*
Colin Delaney vs. Equinox *****
Osirian Portal vs. Jigsaw & Mike Quackenbush ****1/4*


----------



## superdfraer

Hey. Maybe somebody can help me with this. I've been buying up ROH dvds and I'm not having too much trouble finding what I need. But a friend in California got me into PWG. Problem is, the first seven shows are sold out at pwg.com and rohwrestling.com, and I haven't seen them on Ebay. So, does anybody know why only these particular dvds seems to be hard to get, and if anyone knows where I might be able to get them?


----------



## KillSteve

Highspots are worth a try.


----------



## superdfraer

No luck there either.


----------



## KingKicks

The only other place I could suggest you check is ebay.

*ROH Joe vs. Punk II*

Davey Andrews vs. TJ Dalton *N/R*

Jay Lethal vs. Delirious **½*

Tracy Brooks vs. Daizee Haze **¼

Four Corner Survival*
Josh Daniels vs. Angel Dust vs. Trent Acid vs. Matt Sydal **¾*

Nigel McGuinness and Chad Collyer vs. Dan Maff and BJ Whitmer ***¼*

Carnage Crew vs. Davey Andrews and TJ Dalton *½**

Roderick Strong and Jack Evans vs. Homicide and Rocky Romero ***¾*

*I Quit Match*
Alex Shelley vs. Jimmy Jacobs ****¾-****

ROH World Title Match*
Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk *******

*Overall: There are really only 3 reasons to watch this show. The main event obviously being one, the surprisingly great I Quit match and for the segment with Steamboat and Foley. Seeing them take shots at each other, Flair and Funk was seriously awesome and even more awesome then that was Steamboat calling The Carnage Crew "A bunch of dickheads" for interrupting the McGuinness/Collyer vs. Maff/Whitmer match.*​


----------



## AdrianG4

PWG *Giant-Sized 4th Annual*

Ronin vs. TopGun Talwar - *1/4
The Human Tornado vs. Tony Kozina - **
The Young Bucks (Nick & Matt Jackson) & TJ Perkins vs. Scott Lost, Bino Gambino & Karl Anderson - ***1/2
Davey Richards vs. Gergal Devitt - ***
Scorpio Sky vs. Joey Ryan - Street Fight - ***
Austin Aries vs. Rocky Romero - ***1/4
Bryan Danielson vs. Necro Butcher - ***3/4
PWG Tag Titles: PAC & Roderick Strong (c) vs. El Generico & Kevin Steen - ****1/4
PWG Title: El Generico (c) vs. Bryan Danielson - ****1/2

I was here live -- it was an incredible show. The final three matches really put this show into overdrive as far as awesomeness goes and IMO, on both an emotional and physical level, this is the definitive PWG show to own.


----------



## Groovemachine

*ROH Supercard of Honor IV*​

Erick Stevens vs Rhett Titus - **1/4

Chris Hero, Eddie Edwards & Incognito vs Kevin Steen, Jay Briscoe & Magno - ***

Roderick Strong vs Katsuhiko Nakajima - ***1/2

El Generico vs Claudio Castagnoli vs Blue Demon Jr vs Brent Albright - **3/4

Bryan Danielson vs Alex Kozlov - ***3/4-****
~This was really fun, I enjoyed the heck out of it. Wasn't enough action to give it a higher rating, but it was certainly a great match.

Colt Cabana vs Dlo Brown - **3/4

KENTA vs Davey Richards - ****1/2
~Fantastic. I woudn't go the Full Five, purely because at times it seemed like an exhibition, focusing on 'movez' rather than storytelling, but the closing segment was brilliantly done. And I wasn't too bothered by the obvious edit to the finish.

Jimmy Jacobs & Austin Aries vs Tyler Black & Necro Butcher - ***

Nigel McGuinness vs Jerry Lynn - ****
~Nigel's selling, legit or otherwise, was brilliant and really added another level to this match. Lynn was no slouch either.


----------



## KingCrash

*SMV Best On The Indies: Lightning Strikes - The Mike Quackenbush Story Vol. 2*


*IWA-MS 9/23/05*
Mike Quackenbush vs. Alex Shelley - ***1/2

*Chikara 3/31/06*
Mike Quackenbush vs. Ares - **3/4

*Chikara 7/22/06*
Gran Akuma vs. Mike Quackenbush - ***1/4

*IWA-MS 9/30/06*
Mike Quackenbush vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ****

*IWA-DS 3/3/07*
Hallowicked vs. Mike Quackenbush - ***1/2

*Chikara 2/17/07*
Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw & Shane Storm vs. Alex Shelley, Chris Sabin & Sonjay Dutt - ****

*Chikara 2/18/08*
Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw & Shane Storm vs. Pantera, Lince Dorado & Sicodelico, Jr. - ***3/4 

*IWA-DS 5/5/07*
Mike Quackenbush vs. Sal Rinauro - ***1/4 

*FSM 5/11/07*
Mike Quackenbush vs. Tiger Mask IV - ***1/2

*Chikara 5/26/07*
Mike Quackenbush vs. Chris Hero - ****1/4

*Chikara 6/24/07*
Mike Quackenbush vs. Shayne Hawke - ***1/4

*Chikara 8/5/07*
Mike Quackenbush vs. Black Tiger IV - ***3/4

*Chikara 8/18/07*
Mike Quackenbush vs. Akira Raijin - **3/4

*Chikara 9/22/07*
Mike Quackenbush vs. Tim Donst - ***

*Michinoku Pro 10/12/07*
Mike Quackenbush vs. Shibaten - ***

*Chikara 3/2/08*
Mike Quackenbush, Shane Storm & Jorge Rivera vs. Pantera, Lince Dorado & Incognito - ***3/4

*wXw 3/7/08*
Mike Quackenbush vs. Bryan Danielson - ****

*wXw 3/8/08*
Mike Quackenbush vs. Johnny Saint - ****

*Chikara 5/24/08*
Mike Quackenbush & Shane Storm vs. Osirian Portal - ***3/4

*Chikara 7/13/08*
Mike Quackenbush vs. Shane Storm - ***1/2

*Chikara 11/8/08*
Mike Quackenbush vs. Johnny Saint - ***1/2 - ***3/4


Good collection of matches and the best interview since Eddie Kingston's make this the best of the recent comps SMV has released (Delirious, Cannon, Claudio, Jacobs, Knuckles, Younger, Taylor). The interview is great if you're interested in the beginnings of Chikara and their struggles, his concussion in the TPI and trip to Japan, and the partnering of the Chikara and CZW wrestling schools.​


----------



## WillTheBloody

Definately picking this up. Have you seen any part of Vol. 1 and if so is it also worth getting?


----------



## KingCrash

No I was going to pick that up when I had more money and there wasn't a must own dvd I wanted.

Oh, and PWG's DDT4 2009 is out now, so I'll be sure to pick that up.


----------



## Tarfu

KingCrash said:


> Oh, and PWG's DDT4 2009 is out now, so I'll be sure to pick that up.


Got it, along with Uncanny X-Mas. 

Now I'm all out of money again! :hb


----------



## mob1993

Hey, I tried to get on ivpvideos today and all that comes up is this picture of some girl with a backpack and all these options in the sidebar. Is the site down?


----------



## Platt

Looks like someone hasn't been paying their bills.


----------



## Maxx Hero

Ya, IVP has been getting less and less updates. I was worried something shady was going down. It is working for me right now, but I hope nothing is going down for them.

This isn't really indy DVD related but it is post worthy. So I was watching wrestling with my girlfriend, only the second time in ten months, and she was totally digging it and like asking questions not only about wrestling, but about how kayfabe works and what things are like backstage. She decided that of everything I showed Chikara has her favorite product, and more importantly, *my girlfriend thinks Bryan Danielson is hot*. Like, to the point of having him as her computer background. The perfect woman if you ask me...


----------



## TheUnholyDragon

*The Dragon's Den - British Wrestling Classics vol. 2*

British Wrestling Classics vol. 2

You can get this beauty at IVP Videos.com for all of $3 US.

This is actually my first foray into the World of Sport, British style of the 80s. I’ve heard great things, so let’s see how it holds up.

Episode 1

World Heavy Middleweight Championship: Marc Rocco © vs. Dynamite Kid - ****1/2

Yes, that’s actually the title’s name. This is from well after Kid made his name in Canada but before he shacked up with the WWF, as you might be able to tell from his size. And this match...oh boy this match. Anyone who liked the Finlay vs. Benoit matches should check this out especially, because it’s almost like a blueprint. They fight over every hold, not giving each other so much as an inch. Then, when they amp things up, every move is crisp, every strike hard. It’s a downright war of attrition. They also know how to work the round system to their advantage, using it to build suspense.

But it’s not all counters and hard hitting. We all know the Dynamite Kid can put together a match, but Rocco is just as good in that regard. They build things around Kid being a younger, faster, better wrestler than Rocco which seriously puts his title in danger. Making this more frustrating for the champ is that Kid is on loan from Stampede in Canada, which means a title win will send the belt over with him. So Rocco does the best he can but he can’t outwrestle the Kid, and he can’t outfight him, so he ends up bending the rules to even things out. It starts with a vicious kick to the face in the second round out of frustration, and continues with him keeping holds on after the bell and with Dynamite in the ropes, as well as attacking him while he enters the ring and immediately upon the bell. The desperation shown by the champ along with the awesome comebacks and control segments by Dynamite has everyone looking for a new champ, and while the double countout finish isn’t particularly satisfying, it fits the build of intensity preceding it well enough to work within the context of the match. Rocco doesn’t beat Dynamite, but he keeps his title. There’s an easy setup here for the rematch on the second half of this disc, and I already can’t wait to see it.


Dynamite Kid vs. Marty Jones - ****1/2

Jones is the Heavyweight champion, but this isn’t a title match. It is two falls to win though. It’s a little alarming how quickly Dynamite grew, in retrospect. Speaking of Dynamite, he’s a nasty fucker in this. Jones dominates him early on, being much more powerful and knowing how to use that to his advantage. Dynamite is less used to facing opponents with a significant power advantage, so he gets frustrated and basically ends up using the same sort of tactics seen from Rocco in the last match, only with more blatant cheating. The whole match is great, with Jones getting a quick pinfall with a rollup just as Dynamite’s getting control in the third round, leading to a frenzied Dynamite using every trick, legal or not, to regain the advantage. The use of the Diving Headbutt was tremendous since it’s illegal here, but Dynamite escapes a public warning and hits a simple slam to tie things up while Jones is still dazed. The finishing stretch is great, with each guy doing everything they can to get the fall, and Jones BARELY pulling out the win over the punk Dynamite. Seriously though, heel Dynamite RULES and while I didn’t like this match quite as much as the one previous on the whole, it had a better closing stretch and a more satisfying finish. Call it even.


Episode 2

Roy Regal vs. Marty Jones - **1/2

Today you might know Roy better as William Regal. This is six, five minute rounds. Two falls to win. Regal gets a one fall handicap, and is all of 18 at this point. Apparently this is his televised debut. It’s not at all bad, very weird to see a nice clean match after the last two brought the violence. Marty is taking it pretty easy, but Regal keeps up with him pretty nicely despite being fairly green at this point. You can see the makings of his later greatness even when they haven’t quite manifested fully yet. Unfortunately, the match never gets too far as it’s stopped suddenly in the second round when Regal takes a dropkick way too hard in the face and fails to meet the 10 count. Except it looks like it was very legit, as they stop the match entirely. A disappointing finish, but a good showing on the whole from Regal and a great carry job by Jones.	

Owen Hart/Ross Hart vs. Dave Finlay/Rocky Moran - **3/4

Owen is only 18 at this point. Finlay is the same Finlay who loves to fight in WWE. Incidentally, you can also thank him for the improvement of Trish Stratus and the women’s division on the whole around that time. This has a 20 minute time limit, with two falls to win. Despite being very young, Owen shines in this match. Everything he does is really crisp and well executed and he plays the face in peril very, very well. It’s not just that though. His work stands out as being more dynamic than everyone else’s. Finlay stands out on the other end, generally being a vicious prick and earning the first warning of the match by attacking Owen without a tag. It’s no surprise they went on to be the biggest stars in this one.

The falls go pretty well. Owen starts building some fire against Moran but gets caught with a victory roll by Moran for the first. Moran tries to keep the pressure on in the second, but Owen leaps up to the top, backflips off, then hits a bridging German Suplex on the shocked Moran for the second fall. See what I mean about dynamic? The third fall is where things really pick up, with Finlay bringing some nasty offense to Ross. Ross manages to tag Owen, and the end of the fall is a nice nod to the second with Owen flipping off the top only to be hit with an elbow strike and a nice Samoan Drop to give Finlay the third fall. Some really nice tag work by guys who would go on to become bigger stars with time.

Marc Rocco vs. Dynamite Kid - ****1/2

Awesome. This is a rematch I think, and Rocco’s still the World Heavy Middleweight Champion which you could tell even without the order by the slap Rocco delivers before the bell. 6 rounds, two falls. It’s on. The announcers mention Rocco and Marty Jones are rivals, and I *need* to see those matches. These guys just tear into each other here. It’s got all the crispness and storytelling you’d expect, but they’re going at triple speed right from the bell, and the warning don’t take long to pile up. There’s some incredible bumping and violence, with Rocco taking the first fall early after basically beating the shit out of Dynamite and hitting a nasty Vertical Suplex. Things just pick up from there, when Dynamite gets his second warning via the SICKEST top rope knee drop I’ve seen. It pays off though, with Dynamite getting the second fall with a nasty Backdrop. He keeps up the momentum with a Tombstone, Diving Headbutt, and a wicked Gutwrench Suplex. With the win, Dynamite earns another shot at the Middleweight belt. Awesome. I could watch these two wrestle for months. This one may not be as technically good as the last bout, but it’s more intense, violent, and awesome with a better finish. So it’s a wash.



Final thoughts: If you haven’t seen WoS era British Wrestling, you’re missing out. It’s some of the best mat based work around. It’s easy to see why so many of the greats started out there, or at least passed through at some point. If you’re looking for a schooling in it, this is a great starting point with many names even the most casual fans would recognize along with some of the best of that time. Must see.

DVD Rating: 9/10


----------



## erikstans07

Lovin my PWG Sells Out DVD right now 


*PWG Giant-Size Annual #4 (7/29/07)*

*PWG World Tag Team Championship*
PAC & Roderick Strong (c) vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico *****1/4*

*PWG World Championship*
El Generico (c) vs. Bryan Danielson *****1/4*
_First of all, awesome booking. Perfect way to pull off such an epic impromptu match. Such a brutal match, seemed to be pretty stiff. The crowd loved it, I loved it, you would love it too._


----------



## FITZ

superdfraer said:


> Hey. Maybe somebody can help me with this. I've been buying up ROH dvds and I'm not having too much trouble finding what I need. But a friend in California got me into PWG. Problem is, the first seven shows are sold out at pwg.com and rohwrestling.com, and I haven't seen them on Ebay. So, does anybody know why only these particular dvds seems to be hard to get, and if anyone knows where I might be able to get them?



I think these DVDs were released by Smart Mark Video and than PWG switched to Highspots. I have some of the early shows that I found on ebay and they really aren't all that great. The crowds were really small and they were in some crappy venues. Plus some of the shows have no commentary. No commentary + small quiet crowd = bad

If you are really desperate to see them than Smart Mark sells them on VHS. You could always just make your own copies onto DVD.

http://www.smartmarkvideo.com/Pro-Wrestling-Guerrilla/?page=5

I would reccomend Tango and Cash personally as the matches were good enough to overcome the lack of commentary. Badass Mother 3000 is ok, night 2 is much better than night 1 and Joey Ryan and Super Dragon have a really good match from what I can remember with a sick bump at the end.


----------



## S-Mac

*KOT 09*
_Team Uppercut Vs Masters of a 1000 holds ****_


----------



## seabs

*Hope I still get my order from IVP then if they're having financial troubles. Hopefully they manage to work it out and get back on their feet too.*


----------



## FITZ

That British Wrestling Classics set looks pretty fucking awesome. I will have to add it to my next order from there. I plan putting in my next Order in real late July so I can take advantage of some sales. 35 dvds for $65 is pretty damn incredible.


----------



## Burning Sword

I watched Nakanishi vs. Tanahashi from the Dominion Show and while it was clipped (Only 19 of the 30 Minutes was shown) it was pretty awesome and on the level of their last match. I feel in my honest opinion that Hiroshi Tanahashi is one of the most complete wrestlers in Japan if not the World today. He made Nakanishi look like a million bucks (even had him jumping around and shit) and the crowd was on fire the entire match. I'm really looking forward to his title defense against Sugiura on the 20th.

Hopefully a full version of this match is released soon


----------



## jawbreaker

taylorfitz said:


> I think these DVDs were released by Smart Mark Video and than PWG switched to Highspots. I have some of the early shows that I found on ebay and they really aren't all that great. The crowds were really small and they were in some crappy venues. Plus some of the shows have no commentary. No commentary + small quiet crowd = bad
> 
> If you are really desperate to see them than Smart Mark sells them on VHS. You could always just make your own copies onto DVD.
> 
> http://www.smartmarkvideo.com/Pro-Wrestling-Guerrilla/?page=5
> 
> I would reccomend Tango and Cash personally as the matches were good enough to overcome the lack of commentary. Badass Mother 3000 is ok, night 2 is much better than night 1 and Joey Ryan and Super Dragon have a really good match from what I can remember with a sick bump at the end.


Does anybody know when PWG started having commentary on their shows, or have a list of shows with/without commentary?


----------



## Ruck_Fules

So, I am considering taking advantage of ROH sale. Any DVDs you recommend that I must have? I am considering getting both 2008 BOLA DVDs plus two-three more.


----------



## seabs

*wXw 16 Carat Gold 2009*

*Night One*

*Sami Callihan vs. Dan Paysan vs. Tommy End vs. Sha Samuels *
_**1/2_

*Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Martin Stone *
_***_

*Drake Younger vs. Adam Polak *
_**_

*Steve Douglas vs. Tatsuhito Takaiwa *
_**_

*Bryan Danielson vs. Doug Williams *
_***3/4_

*Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Terry Frazier *
_*_

*Big Van Walter vs. Erick Stevens *
_**3/4_

*Shingo vs. Absolute Andy *
_***1/4_

*Tyler Black vs. Chris Sabin *
_***1/2_

*Night Two*

*Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Bryan Danielson *
_***1/2+_

*Steve Douglas vs. Daisuke Sekimoto *
_**1/2_

*wXw World Lightweight Title – Elimination Rules
Tommy End vs. Dan Paysan vs. Chris Sabin vs. Emil Sitoci *
_***1/4_

*Drake Younger vs. Big van Walter *
_**1/2_

*Sami Callihan vs. Erick Stevens *
_***_

*Tyler Black vs. Shingo *
_****_

*The Kartel (Frazier & Samuels) & Takaiwa vs. Matin Stone, Doug Williams & Absolute Andy *
_***_

*wXw World Heavyweight Title
Bad Bones vs. Bryan Danielson *
_****1/4_

*Night Three*

*Shingo vs. Zack Sabre Jr. *
_***1/2_

*Drake Younger vs. Steve Douglas *
_***_

*wXw Street Fight
Stevens & Stone vs. The Kartel* 
_***_

*Sternau vs. Dan Paysan *
_*1/2_

*wXw World Lightweight Title
Tommy End vs. Tatsuhito Takaiwa *
_**3/4_

*wXw World Heavyweight Title – Elimination Rules
Bryan Danielson vs. Adam Polak vs. Absolute Andy vs. Tyler Black *
_****_

*Chris Sabin vs. Doug Williams *
_***1/2_

*Sami Callihan & Big Van Walter vs. Bad Bones & Daisuke Sekimoto *
_****_

*Shingo vs. Drake Younger*
_***3/4_

*Overall:*
_Night 3 is definitely the best night imo. Night 1 is missable and Night 2 is good but with some dull parts. Danielson heeling it up to the German crowds is always fantastic and his victory speech after his world title win is excellent. Danielson/Bones was my favourite match of the Tournament. I hate wXw crowds and their production but fuck the 16 carat gold weekends are always brilliant in terms of wrestling action._​


----------



## erikstans07

*CHIKARA Behind the 8-Ball (4/25/09)*

2.0 vs. Incoherence ****1/4*

Nevaeh vs. Shark Girl ***1/2*

Escorpion Egipcio vs. Helios ***3/4*

Player Uno, Hydra, Vin Gerard & Buck Hawke vs. Player Dos, Tim Donst, STIGMA & Brodie Lee **1/4*

Gran Akuma vs. Shadow Phoenix ****1/4*
_Oh the sloppiness. That hurt the match badly. It could have been so much better._

F.I.S.T. vs. The Colony ****1/2*

*Young Lions Cup Championship*
Equinox (c) vs. Colin Delaney ***

*2 out of 3 Falls Match for the CHIKARA Campeonatos de Parejas*
The Osirian Portal (c) vs. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw ****1/4*
_I think the flow to this match did not work too well. I think there wasn't enough Quack and that's bad, because it was such a long match and the other three seemed to have problems working so long. The psychology was a little off._

*Overall, a solid show that's worth getting.*


*NJPW Best of the Super Juniors XVI (5/30/09)*

Tsuyoshi Kikuchi vs. Nobuo Yoshihashi ***

Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Togi Makabe, Wataru Inoue & Tomoaki Honma vs. Shinsuke Nakamura, Toru Yano, Takashi Iizuka & Tomohiro Ishii ***3/4*

Manabu Nakanishi, Yuji Nagata & Mitsuhide Hirasawa vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Hirooki Goto & Kazuchika Okada ****1/2*

*Block A*
Prince Devitt vs. Milano Collection AT ****3/4*

*Block B*
Ryusuke Taguchi vs. YAMATO ****1/4*

*Block A*
Tiger Mask IV vs. Atsushi Aoki ***3/4*

*Block B*
Kota Ibushi vs. Koji Kanemoto ****3/4*

*I watched it all out of order, but seems like a pretty good show. Worth checking it out.*​


----------



## jawbreaker

Random comment: I love Louden Noxious. His entrance theme montage medley gets better every time I watch it.

Also, erikstans, why the comment of sloppiness on the Akuma-Phoenix match? I just re-watched Behind the 8 Ball, and while I probably overrated it originally, it was still my favorite match on the show. It got a little sloppy at points, but not as much as, say, Helios-Escorpion or the main event. Plus, it was the only match all night that the crowd was really hot for based solely on the actual match.

Finally, I decided today that the Order of the Neo Solar Temple is just the Age of the Fall, only all CHIKARA'd up. Mantis = Jimmy Jacobs, Crossbones = Tyler Black, Hydra = Necro Butcher, Tim Donst = Austin Aries, Delirious = Delirious.


----------



## erikstans07

I guess I forgot to add positive comments on both the matches I said something about. I really liked the Akuma/Phoenix match, only thing is, it got sloppy and they botched some. It could have been as good as ***3/4 or ****, maybe I'll bump it up to ***1/2.


----------



## Kapone89

*Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Kodo Fuyuki-07.04.2002 - ***1/4*
Pretty decent match where they told a good story of Fuyuki not being in the same league as Misawa, so therefore Fuyuki decides he has to bring his hardcore roots into the match, with that being putting Misawa through a table, and also getting a helping hand from Kintaro Kanemura. However, Misawa isn't gonna let that crap go down in his emerald ring, so he decides to beat the shit out of Fuyuki and his stooge Kanemura, and his trusty elbows gets the job done.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH A Cut Above*

Bryan Danielson vs. Eddie Edwards
_Very good opener that Edwards actually looked pretty good coming out of._ ****¼-***½

Four Corner Survival*
Silas Young vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Matt Cross vs. Rasche Brown
_The only good things about this was Brown's laugh and Cross fucking up at the end._ **¾*

Jimmy Rave vs. Grizzly Redwood *¾**

Austin Aries and Rhett Titus vs. The Phoenix Twins **¾*

Colt Cabana vs. Chris Hero
_Good mix of comedy with wrestling. Good few lol moments.
Colt's best match so far since returning._ *****

Jimmy Jacobs vs. Egotistico Fantastico
_Fantastico was much better then I was expecting him to be and it's nice seeing Jacobs against someone that isn't Black, Necro or Delirious._ ***¾*

Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards
_Very good match, almost on par with their match from Proving Ground. A couple of mistakes stop me from going higher._ ****¾*

Kevin Steen and Jay Briscoe vs. Dark City Fight Club
_Meh. Unless it's a squash, I find it difficult getting into DCF's matches._ ***¼*

*ROH World Title Match*
Jerry Lynn vs. Roderick Strong
_This is definitely something that everyone should check out. The match is going well until Strong hits the barricade, and at that moment I just felt the same feeling as when Nigel hit the barricade at Rising Above 07. The blood was insane, but it really added to the match because Roddy became so fucking INTENSE. His yelling while covered in blood was really a sight to see and from then on he wrestled the match knowing he needed to finish it before the blood loss started to get really serious, but at the same time sold that the loss of blood was really starting to affect him. Bloody Bloody match._ *****¼-****½*

*Overall: Best Dayton show since Breakout last year. While everything isn't good, it does have more positives then negatives thanks to a very good opener, great Davey/Black match and must see main event.*​


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

48 HOUR SALE- $8 DVD'S
Wednesday, July 08, 2009

SELECT RING OF HONOR 2006 DVD'S- ONLY $8 EACH!!!

Don't miss out on this tremendous savings. 25 different titles marked down to our lowest price offered. The following DVD's are now on sale for only $8 each at www.rohwrestling.com:

-Tag Wars 2006 1/27/06 (Aries & Strong vs. Danielson & Lethal for the ROH Tag Titles; Christopher Daniels vs. Low Ki; Trios Tournament 2006)
-Dissension 1/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles ROH World Title Match; Aries & Strong vs. Jacobs & Whitmer ROH Tag Title Match; Daniels vs. Sydal; Low Ki vs. Jack Evans)
-Unscripted II 2/11/06 (CM Punk's surprise return as he teams with Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave & Adam Pearce, Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries for the Pure Title)
-Fourth Anniversary Show 2/25/06 (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal ROH Tag Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave World Title Match)
-Dragon Gate Challenge 3/30/06 (Generation Next vs. Blood Generation; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi; Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels, Homicide vs. Colt Cabana; Alex Shelley & Jimmy Rave vs. Bryan Danielson & Delirious)
-Weekend of Champions Night 1 4/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Yang ROH World Title; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match, Nigel McGuinness vs. Christopher Daniels Pure Title Match)
-Weekend of Champions Night 2 4/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title vs. Pure Title; Aries & Strong vs. Rave & Shelley for the Tag Titles; Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal)
-How We Roll 5/12/06 (Bryan Danielson & Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage & Colt Cabana; Austin Aries vs. Jay Briscoe; Roderick Strong vs. Mark Briscoe)
-Destiny 6/3/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong ROH Tag Title Match; Christopher Daniels vs. BJ Whitmer)
-Throwdown 6/23/06 (KENTA vs. Roderick Strong; Bryan Danielson vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs ROH World Title Match; Necro Butcher vs. Adam Pearce; Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards vs. Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
-Chi Town Struggle 6/24/06 (KENTA vs. Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; ROH vs. CZW Six Man Tag War)
-Generation Now 7/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match, Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage, Generation Next's Last Stand as Aries, Strong, Evans, & Sydal team up together for the final time)
-Time To Man Up 8/4/06 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. KENTA & Davey Richards; AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe; Bryan Danielson vs. Jack Evans)
-Anarchy In The UK 8/13/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Matt Sydal; BJ Whitmer vs. Go Shiozaki; Bryan Danielson vs. SUWA ROH World Title Match)
-Epic Encounter II 8/25/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title 2/3 Falls Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & BJ Whitmer Tag Title Match; Matt Sydal vs. Delirious)
-Gut Check 8/26/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match; Briscoes vs. Homicide & Davey Richards)
-Survival of the Fittest 2006 10/6/06 (First round matches include: Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson, Christopher Daniels vs. Austin Aries, Briscoes vs. Homicide & Roderick Strong, Matt Sydal vs. Davey Richards, Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
-Motor City Madness 10/7/06 (Briscoes vs. Samoa Joe & Homicide STREET FIGHT; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match)
-Suffocation 10/27/06 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Steve Corino & Adam Pearce; Matt Sydal vs. Delirious; Jay Briscoe vs. Davey Richards; Austin Aries vs. Claudio Castagnoli; Christopher Daniels vs. Brent Albright)
-Honor Reclaims Boston 11/3/06- (KENTA & Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong & Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe, Homicide, & BJ Whitmer vs. The Briscoes & Steve Corino)
-The Bitter End 11/4/06 (KENTA vs. Matt Sydal; Homicide vs. Steve Corino Fight Without Honor; Samoa Joe & Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson & Jimmy Rave)
-Black Friday Fallout 11/24/06 (Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. Davey Richards & Delirious; Samoa Joe vs. Jay Briscoe; Kings of Wrestling vs. Aries & Strong World Tag Team Title Match; Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave; Mark Briscoe vs. Shingo)
-Dethroned 11/25/06 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe Falls Count Anywhere Elimination Street Fight; Davey Richards vs. Austin Aries; Chris Hero & Cladio Castagnoli vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal World Tag Team Title Match)
-Chicago Spectacular Night 1 12/8/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe ROH World Title Steel Cage Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Matt Sydal & Shingo Dragon Gate Rules; Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Homicide vs. Brent Albright)
-Chicago Spectacular Night 2 12/9/06 (Bryan Danielson, Jimmy Rave, Shingo, & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious, Colt Cabana, Nigel McGuinness, & BJ Whitmer Eight Man Elimintation Tag; Adam Pearce vs. Homicide Steel Cage Match; Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe; Davey Richards vs. Jay Briscoe)


Offer ends on 7/10 at 11am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on new orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Offer is good while supplies last.


----------



## AdrianG4

IWA: Deep South 2 extreme warfare

Ricochet vs. Jarrek ﾓWhiplashﾔ Tyler - **
Eddie Kingston vs. Sal Rinauro - *3/4
Eddie Kingston vs. Hallowicked - ***1/2+
Corey Shaddix vs. Phil Wilson - *
TLC Match - Cabana Man Dan vs. Chrisjen Hayme - **3/4
Title vs. Title - Mike Quackenbush vs. Chuck Taylor - ***
Bullet Bob and Brad Armstrong vs. Larry Sweeney and Mitch Ryder - *1/2
Low-Ki vs. Brain Damage - ***1/2
Barbed Wire Covered Ropes, Barbed Wire Bat & Barbed Wire Chair - FreakShow vs. Insane Lane vs.Tank - **

The only Deep south show I own. It's not a bad show, and there's a good handfull of matches that are worth watching. Match of the night would go to Eddie Kingston vs. Wicked. Awesomely stiff. Low Ki Vs. Damage could've been better, but it was still solid.


----------



## erikstans07

Damn, I won't be able to partake in the $8 2006 DVD sale. I get paid on the 10th, but I won't get paid til after the sale ends .


----------



## KingCrash

*CZW – Best Of The Best 9*

B-Boy vs. Ryan McBride - ***
_Funny how the best match on the show involved a guy that wasn’t even supposed to be there._

“Quick” Carter Gray vs. Scotty Vortekz - **

Sami Callihan vs. Greg Excellent - *1/2

Devon Moore vs. Pinkie Sanchez - **

Shima Xion vs. Sabian - *** 

Drew Blood vs. Egotistico Fantastico – N/A 
_Blood hit his head outside right after Misawa died and they stopped the match immediately and everyone ran out._

Ryan McBride vs. Sami Callihan vs. “Quick” Carter Gray - **1/2

Devon Moore vs. Shima Xion vs. Egotistico Fantastico - **3/4

*Non-Tournament Match*
Chris Halo vs. Rich Swann – DUD
_Yes because nothing says best of the best like two students botching every 15 seconds and making Greg Excellent look like a master of ring psychology._

*Tournament Of Death Replay*
DJ Hyde vs. Thumbtack Jack vs. Danny Havoc vs. Jon Moxley - **1/2
_I guess Hyde winning was the thank you to Momma Hyde for letting them use their backyard for TOD._

*CZW World Heavyweight Title*
Trent Acid vs. Drake Younger - *
_Drake busted his ass to try and get something out of Trent but failed miserably. _

*Best Of The Best Finals*
Sami Callihan vs. Egotistico Fantastico - **1/2

I haven’t seen the first three BOTB Tournaments but I doubt they were as bad as this. The only decent thing on here besides the opener & Sabian/Xion is Nick Gage’s promos a week after he almost died high as hell.​


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

erikstans07 said:


> Damn, I won't be able to partake in the $8 2006 DVD sale. I get paid on the 10th, but I won't get paid til after the sale ends .


Hit me up on AIM.


OUT OF STOCK ROH TITLES FOR SALE

Best of Homicide: MVP 2003 - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=220449547506

Best of AJ Styles: Evolution of a Phenom - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=220449548151

Scramble Cage Melee 8/28/2004 - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=220449548789

The Final Showdown 5/13/2005 - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=220449549473

Dragon Gate Invasion 8/27/2005 - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=220449550466

All Star Extravaganza III 3/30/2007 - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=220449551210

Good Times, Great Memories 4/28/2007 - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=220449551907

United We Stand 6/22/2007 - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=220449552250

Glory By Honor VI Night 2 11/3/2007 - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=220449553059


----------



## Sephiroth

WillTheBloody said:


> _Manhattan Mayhem_ and _Joe vs. Kobashi_ from 2005


Anyone recommending Joe vs. Kobashi when limited to two DVDs from 2005 obviously hasn;t seen enough 2005 ROH. Main event aside, mediocre show. I can easily name 10 shows from 2005 I'd recommend over it.


----------



## will94

Totally jumped on the Homicide DVD, been wanting to get that for awhile. Thanks for the link sonic.

I'd like to partake in the 2006 sale, but nothing interests me really that I don't already own.


----------



## kwjr86

Benjo™ said:


> *ROH A Cut Above*
> 
> Bryan Danielson vs. Eddie Edwards
> _Very good opener that Edwards actually looked pretty good coming out of._ ****¼-***½
> 
> Four Corner Survival*
> Silas Young vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Matt Cross vs. Rasche Brown
> _The only good things about this was Brown's laugh and Cross fucking up at the end._ **¾*
> 
> Jimmy Rave vs. Grizzly Redwood *¾**
> 
> Austin Aries and Rhett Titus vs. The Phoenix Twins **¾*
> 
> Colt Cabana vs. Chris Hero
> _Good mix of comedy with wrestling. Good few lol moments.
> Colt's best match so far since returning._ *****
> 
> Jimmy Jacobs vs. Egotistico Fantastico
> _Fantastico was much better then I was expecting him to be and it's nice seeing Jacobs against someone that isn't Black, Necro or Delirious._ ***¾*
> 
> Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards
> _Very good match, almost on par with their match from Proving Ground. A couple of mistakes stop me from going higher._ ****¾*
> 
> Kevin Steen and Jay Briscoe vs. Dark City Fight Club
> _Meh. Unless it's a squash, I find it difficult getting into DCF's matches._ ***¼*
> 
> *ROH World Title Match*
> Jerry Lynn vs. Roderick Strong
> _This is definitely something that everyone should check out. The match is going well until Strong hits the barricade, and at that moment I just the same feeling as when Nigel hit the barricade at Rising Above 07. The blood was insane, but it really added to the match because Roddy became so fucking INTENSE. His yelling while covered in blood was really a sight to see and from then on he wrestled the match knowing he needed to finish it before the blood loss started to get really serious, but at the same time sold that the loss of blood was really starting to affect him. Bloody Bloody match._ *****¼-****½*
> 
> *Overall: Best Dayton show since Breakout last year. While everything isn't good, it does have more positives then negatives thanks to a very good opener, great Davey/Black match and must see main event.*​


Really looking forward to seeing the main event.


----------



## seabs

*Jumbo Tsuruta vs Genichiro Tenryu - AJPW 05.06.1989*
_Good match but I didn't really get totally into it. Wrestling was crisp and crowd was hot. Just didn't seem epic though to me.

****1/4_

*Jumbo Tsuruta vs Mitsuharu Misawa - AJPW 08.06.1990*
_Fuck me I loved this. The story with the upcomer Misawa going against the number one man in Jumbo was brilliant and the wrestling is off the charts awesome. Brilliant fast paced action throughout and I was totally into it all the way throughout. Loved it to pieces. Kinda like Bret/Austin only earlier in ways. Finish was played superbly too.

*****_

*Jumbo Tsuruta vs Mitsuharu Misawa - AJPW 01.09.1990*
_The rematch! and it's just as good as the first one. The first 2/3rds or so are similar to their first encounter and plays off parts of what happened in it very well. Then it develops it's own side and makes it more than a rerun of the 08/06 match when Jumbo starts to go crazy on the youngster Misawa. From there the heat really steps up a notch and the action becomes more intense. Hot finish again without going near overkill territory. Enjoyed it just as much as their first match too.

*****_

*Jumbo Tsuruta & Akira Taue vs Mitsuharu Misawa & Toshiaki Kawada - AJPW 30.09.1990*
_More Jumbo/Misawa awesomeness. The added extra of Kawada and Taue going at it too freshens stuff up. Really liked how they paced this out for a time limit draw. Never felt slow like Bret/HBK but never went too fast. Started off relatively slowed pace with some great tag wrestling and really stepped up for the last 15 or so minutes. Added brilliantly to the two seperate feuds in the match.

****1/2_


----------



## -GP-

Ditch is doing a "Misawa’s career in 60 matches" feature over at the Pulse. 
Safe to say nobody should pass up the chance to grab some classic stuff.


----------



## stinger-splash

Jumbo Tsuruta vs Genichiro Tenryu - AJPW 05.06.1989 - ****3/4 (love the hell out of this match)
Jumbo Tsuruta vs Mitsuharu Misawa - AJPW 08.06.1990 - ****3/4
Jumbo Tsuruta vs Mitsuharu Misawa - AJPW 01.09.1990 - *****

I just watched the Kroffat/Furnas vs. Kobashi/Kikuchi 25/5/92 match. Don't know how to rate it, I'm kinda blown away. ****3/4 for sure, maybe all the way five as well. Brilliant tag match and the crowd was rabid, the loudest Japan crowd I've ever seen. Epic stuff. The pace was insanely high and the action was non-stop. What an energy rush.


----------



## erikstans07

*CHIKARA The Bobliographon (4/26/09)*

Shadow Phoenix vs. Claudio Castagnoli ***1/2*

2.0 vs. Cheech & Cloudy vs. The Super Smash Brothers vs. The UnStable ***1/2*

UltraMantis Black vs. Create-A-Wrestler **1/2*

The Roughnecks vs. Incoherence ****3/4*

Shark Girl vs. Sara Del Rey **1/2*

The Future Is Now vs. The Osirian Portal ****3/4*

Vin Gerard vs. Glacier *1/2*
_Wow, what a terrible match. Someone tell Glacier this isn't WCW Saturday Night._

F.I.S.T. & Buck Hawke vs. Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw & The Colony *****1/4*
_Currently number 32 on my MOTYC list. Tremendous match, IMO._

*Pretty good show, 3 awesome matches. Rest was meh.*​

Next Up: CHIKARA Revelation X



P.S.: Still waiting on "A Cut Above" and "The Homecoming II" to be posted in the Indy Section by somebody... lol... slackers.


----------



## KingKicks

erikstans07 said:


> P.S.: Still waiting on "A Cut Above" and "The Homecoming II" to be posted in the Indy Section by somebody... lol... slackers.


I'll do it :side:

Just let me know which matches you want.


----------



## erikstans07

From A Cut Above, I really wanna see Lynn/Strong, Dragon/Edwards, Black/Davey, and Steen&Briscoe/DCFC. From The Homecoming, Dragon/Rave, maybe the 3-way, Hero/Black, Wolves/Steen&Briscoe, and Lynn/Cabana. Thanks bro . You're a good man. Rep in advance.

Also, for those who haven't seen it. I was browsing Chikara's roster and they have Chuck and Icarus' shaved heads on there. Chuck doesn't look like Chuck at all.


----------



## HavocD

*CHIKARA:The Bobliographon*

Shadow Phoenix vs. Claudio Castagnoli ***1/2*
Cheech & Cloudy vs. 2.0 vs. Super Smash Bros. vs. The UnStable *****
UltraMantis Black vs. Create-A-Wrestler **1/4*
Eddie Kingston, Grizzly Redwood & Brodie Lee vs. Incoherence ****1/4*
SharkGirl vs. Sara Del Ray **1/2*
Osirian Portal vs. The Future Is Now *****
Vin Gerard vs. Glacier ***
F.I.S.T. & Buck Hawke vs. The Colony, Jigsaw & Mike Quackenbush ****3/4+*


----------



## Sephiroth

So did Platt or David finally get fed up with McQueen no showing and decided to give his main event spot to John "Mystery" Cena?

Congrats to Mystery for the promotion


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

erikstans07 said:


> From A Cut Above, I really wanna see Lynn/Strong, Dragon/Edwards, Black/Davey, and Steen&Briscoe/DCFC. From The Homecoming, Dragon/Rave, maybe the 3-way, Hero/Black, Wolves/Steen&Briscoe, and Lynn/Cabana. Thanks bro . You're a good man. Rep in advance.


What he said. I'll rep as well.


----------



## KillSteve

I can hook you up with the Cut Above matches soon if no one else does. Dragon/Edwards and the Wolves tag are nothing special though.


----------



## Obfuscation

Ordering Chikara: Best of 2008 DVD. 

OMFGGGG ~!

I'm gonna have quite a blast when that comes here.


----------



## erikstans07

KillSteve said:


> I can hook you up with the Cut Above matches soon if no one else does. Dragon/Edwards and the *Wolves tag* are nothing special though.


I assume you mean Steen&Briscoe/DCFC? Either way, I'd still like to see the matches, because they interest me.


----------



## Sephiroth

Dark City Fight Club fucking sucks. Why is ROH even bothering with them or putting them on TV when that time could be used for more quality matches or in-ring promos?


----------



## dele

Just watched TOD 8.

My advice to you: don't.


----------



## Sephiroth

Its like God reached down and blessed us with this...the NEW Crush Gals!










...Just in case anyone has a hard time recognizing the guy on the right, it's MiSu :lmao


----------



## Derek

:lmao Those are are too fucking much.


----------



## KingCrash

dele said:


> Just watched TOD 8.
> 
> My advice to you: don't.


Was it any better than KOTDM 09 and how horrible was Callihan/Trent Acid?


----------



## mikytarsend

*DOUBLE FACTURE II*
Tyler Black defeated Jimmy Jacobs***1/2
Four Corner Survival: Kenny Omega defeated Austin Aries, Roderick Strong, & Jay Briscoe ***
Claudio Castagnoli & Jimmy Rave beat Brent Albright & Colt Cabana **1/2
Kevin Steen, El Generico, & Bryan Danielson defeated The American Wolves & Sylvain Grenier **
Colt Cabana beat Claudio Castagnoli **1/2
Austin Aries, Rhett Titus, & Kenny King defeated Kevin Steen, Generico Dos, & Kenny Omega ***1/2
delirious vs Jimmy Jacobs ***1/4
Jay Briscoe beat Roderick Strong ***1/2
The American Wolves vs. Tyler Black & Bryan Danielson ****3/4


----------



## Obfuscation

Sephiroth said:


> Dark City Fight Club fucking sucks. Why is ROH even bothering with them or putting them on TV when that time could be used for more quality matches or in-ring promos?


I said that from the moment I saw them appear on ROH tv. 

What's the appeal of these two guys? Seriously ROH, I'm asking.


----------



## will94

Just placed my first order with Smart Mark Video. Ordered:
- IWA Mid-South "House of Hardcore 2 Year Anniversary Show" (Punk/Hero 50+ minute TLC match)
- The Best Of CM Punk In MAW - Vol. 1 2000-2001
- IWA Mid-South "When Hero Met Punk" (Punk/Hero 93 minute 2/3 falls match)
- IWA Mid-South "Simply The Best 6" (Punk/Delirious I)
- IWA Mid-South "Dedication" (Tribute show for Candido, Punk/Delirious II)
- IWA Mid-South "No Blood, No Guts, No Glory 2005" (Punk/Delirious III, final Punk appearance)

As you can tell, I'm a Punk fan, however, these are my first IWA-MS shows purchased. I see guys I know and enjoy from ROH/TNA/WWE on the cards. Am I in for a good time, or did I just blow my money so I can see a handful of classic Punk matches in the middle of some crappy shows with early matches of some of my favorite new wrestlers?


----------



## Platt

You should buy some of my Punk comps [/cheap shill]


----------



## vivalabrave

I was just about to say that, although I don't have your IWA:MS one.

Punk/Delirious III is the biggest acid trip I've ever seen, loved every minute of it.


----------



## KingKicks

I'm having some trouble with my uploading software unfortunately so someone else is going to have to upload the A Cut Above/Homecoming II matches.


----------



## KillSteve

Yeah erick I muddled them up.

People need to GTFO with the Dark City hate. They are pretty much too beefy guys who stiff the fuck out of people. That sounds fine to me.


----------



## FITZ

will94 said:


> Just placed my first order with Smart Mark Video. Ordered:
> - IWA Mid-South "House of Hardcore 2 Year Anniversary Show" (Punk/Hero 50+ minute TLC match)
> - The Best Of CM Punk In MAW - Vol. 1 2000-2001
> - IWA Mid-South "When Hero Met Punk" (Punk/Hero 93 minute 2/3 falls match)
> - IWA Mid-South "Simply The Best 6" (Punk/Delirious I)
> - IWA Mid-South "Dedication" (Tribute show for Candido, Punk/Delirious II)
> - IWA Mid-South "No Blood, No Guts, No Glory 2005" (Punk/Delirious III, final Punk appearance)
> 
> As you can tell, I'm a Punk fan, however, these are my first IWA-MS shows purchased. I see guys I know and enjoy from ROH/TNA/WWE on the cards. Am I in for a good time, or did I just blow my money so I can see a handful of classic Punk matches in the middle of some crappy shows with early matches of some of my favorite new wrestlers?


I've only seen the Punk/Hero matches and they were incredible. I think I might prefer the TLC match but there was something special about the 93 minute match. I watched the TLC match online and didn't even bother watching the rest of the card on When Hero Met Punk. Still you will be getting to see at least 2 incredible matches.


----------



## Platt

TAKE 20% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!

You can now save 20% Off your next order on all items listed on the ROH website with no minimum purchase. This sale includes all DVD's, tickets, books, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.

This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events.

To redeem your 20% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: triple into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Sale ends Thursday, June 11th at 10 AM EST. DVD Subscription package, Ric Flair & Bret Hart autograph tickets and shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.

You can combine the 20% off sale with either of the sales listed below!!!

SPECIAL $5 (OR LESS) DVD INVENTORY REDUCTION SALE!!!

Don't miss this special sale on select FIP titles from 2004-2006, select Ring of Honor Best Of's and ALL Straight Shootin' & Secrets of the Ring titles:

-FIP Fallout Night 1 11/12/04 (Homicide vs. BJ Whitmer FIP Title Match)
-FIP Fallout Night 2 11/13/04 (Homicide vs. CM Punk FIP Title Falls Count Anywhere Match)
-FIP Florida Rumble 12/17/04 (Homicide vs. Spanky FIP Title Match, CM Punk vs. James Gibson)
-FIP New Years Classic 1/7/05 (Homicide vs. James Gibson FIP Title Match, Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe)
-FIP Unfinished Business 1/8/05 (Homicide & Gibson vs. CM Punk & Azrieal, Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe)
-FIP New Dawn Rising 2/11/05 (Austin Aries & Homicide vs. Bryan Danielson & Rocky Romero)
-FIP Dangerous Intentions 2/12/05 (Homicide vs. Rocky Romero FIP Title Match, CM Punk vs. Bryan Danielson)
-FIP With Malice 3/25/05 (CM Punk vs. James Gibson, Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong)
-FIP Bring The Pain 3/26/05 (CM Punk vs. Bryan Danielson two out of three falls match)
-FIP The Usual Suspects 4/22/05 (FIP crowns its first tag team champions)
-FIP Violence Is The Answer 4/23/05 (Homicide vs. CM Punk FIP Title Anything Goes Match, Spanky vs. Strong)
-FIP In Full Force 5/27/05 (Homicide vs. Colt Cabana FIP Title Match)
-FIP Unstoppable 5/28/05 (CM Punk & Samoa Joe vs. Colt Cabana & Sal Rinuaro)
-FIP Sold Out 6/24/05 (Huge eight man tag team main event)
-FIP Payback 6/25/05 (CM Punk vs. Colt Cabana)
-FIP Heatstroke '05 Night 1 8/5/05 (CM Punk vs. Ace Steel, Samoa Joe vs. Spanky)
-FIP Heatstroke '05 Night 2 8/6/05 (CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong)
-FIP Big Year One Bash Night 1 9/2/05 (James Gibson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Homicide vs. Nigel McGuinness FIP Title Match)
-FIP X-Factor 10/7/05 (Homicide vs. Austin Aries FIP Title Match)
-FIP Fallout 2005 10/8/05 (Roderick Strong vs. Milano Collection AT)
-FIP Strong vs. Evans 1/7/06 (Jack Evans vs. Roderick Strong)
-FIP Chasing The Dragon 6/9/06 (Davey Richards vs. Colt Cabana vs. Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Canadian Cougar vs. Steve Madison Elimination Match)
-FIP Second Year Spectacular Night 1 9/8/06 (Davey Richards vs. Delirious, Jay Briscoe vs. Jerelle Clark, Black Market vs. Colt Cabana & Sal Rinauro)
-FIP Second Year Spectacular Night 2 9/9/06 (Roderick Strong vs. Delirious, Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Colt Cabana, Black Market & Allison Danger vs. The Heartbreak Express & Lacey in a No DQ Mixed Tag Match)

-Best of Christopher Daniels Vol. 2- Say Your Prayers
-Best of Roderick Strong- Suffering Is Inevitable
-Best of Spanky- Danger! Danger!
-Best of The Rottweilers- Let The Gates Of Hell Open
-Do or Die IV- Elizabeth, NJ 2/19/05

-Straight Shootin' with Christian Cage
-Straight Shootin' with Samoa Joe & CM Punk
-Straight Shootin' with Lance Storm
-Straight Shootin’ with Jim Cornette & Bobby Heenan Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin’ with Jim Cornette & Bobby Heenan Vol. 3
-Straight Shootin’ with Jim Mitchell
-Straight Shootin’ with Terry Funk & Shane Douglas
-Straight Shootin’ with Percy Pringle Vol. 1
-Straight Shootin’ with Percy Pringle Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin’ with Jim Cornette & Percy Pringle
-Straight Shootin’ with Jim Cornette & JJ Dillon
-Straight Shootin’ with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts Vol. 1
-Straight Shootin’ with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin’ with AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels
-Straight Shootin’ with Raven & Sandman Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin’ with The Women of Honor
-Straight Shootin’ with Bruno Sammartino
-Straight Shootin’ with Konnan
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 2
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 3
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 4
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 5
-Secrets of the Ring with Al Snow
-Straight Shootin’ with 2 Cold Scorpio
-Straight Shootin’ with Kamala
-Straight Shootin’ with Skandar Akbar
-Straight Shootin’ with Samoa Joe
-Straight Shootin’ with Ron Killings
-Straight Shootin’ with The Fantastics
-Straight Shootin’ with One Man Gang
-Straight Shootin’ with Butch Reed
-Straight Shootin’ with The Midnight Express
-Straight Shootin’ with Tom Prichard
-Straight Shootin’ with Mr. Fuji
-Straight Shootin’ with Brad Armstrong
-Straight Shootin’ with Mike Rotunda
-Straight Shootin’ with Jushin Liger
-Straight Shootin’ with Francine
-Straight Shootin’ with Marc Mero
-Straight Shootin’ with Ken Patera
-Straight Shootin’ with Paul Ellering

Sale ends Monday, July 13th at noon EST. Sale prices are valid WHILE SUPPLIES LAST. You can find all of the $5 sale DVD's in the "Weekly Specials" section at www.rohwrestling.com.


25% OFF TICKETS FOR LIVE ROH EVENTS!!!

Ring of Honor reserved live event tickets (ringside or balcony) are now on sale for 25% off the regular price. Discounts have already been made on the website so you don't need a special sale code. This sale includes the following events:

-7/24 Toronto, Ontario (Live Bret Hart appearance)
-7/25 Toronto, Ontario (Live Ric Flair appearance)
-8/14 Philadelphia, PA (TV Taping)
-8/15 Philadelphia, PA (TV Taping)
-9/18 Dayton, OH
-9/19 Chicago Ridge, IL (Bret Hart appearance)
-9/25 Boston, MA
-9/26 New York, NY (Bret Hart appearance)
-10/9 Collinsville, IL
-10/10 Indianapolis, IN
-11/28 Edison, NJ
-12/4 Detroit, MI
-12/18 Manassas, VA

AS A BONUS YOU CAN ALSO USE THE 20% OFF DISCOUNT LISTED ABOVE TO SAVE EVEN MORE MONEY ON YOUR TICKET PURCHASE. Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Monday, July 13th at noon EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.


NEW MERCHANDISE RELEASES

The following items are available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:

Ringside with Demolition (DVD-R)

One of pro wrestling's most brutal, revered tag team sit down to relive their biggest matches in this edition of Ringside. Bill Eadie and Barry Darsow created the alter-egos that still command a huge following today.

Bill and Barry let you inside the ring and inside their world like never before as you'll hear about the matches and feuds that made Demolition...

and you'll see the transformation that Bill and Barry underwent nightly...all from Ringside.

WWE Allied Powers...The Worlds Greatest Tag Teams (3 Disc Set)

Throughout the years, fans of sports entertainment have enjoyed the controlled chaos of tag-team wrestling. Many present and future Hall of Fame Superstars have been part of a popular duo, including Shawn Michaels (The Rockers), Bret Hit Man Hart (The Hart Foundation) and Jeff and Matt Hardy (The Hardy Boys). Some Superstars will forever be remembered for their incredible impact as a team, including The Road Warriors, The Fabulous Freebirds and The Midnight Express. Some teams were a result of the unique, temporary pairing of two singles Superstars, including The Mega Powers (Hulk Hogan and Randy Macho Man Savage), and D-Generation X (Triple H and Shawn Michaels).

Allied Powers: The Worlds Greatest Tag Teams honours all the greatest duos in sports entertainment history, complete with matches from WWE, WCW, NWA, AWA, WCCW and Championship Wrestling from Florida. Packed with profiles of more than 20 historical tag teams and events and 25 tag-team matches, Allied Powers: The Worlds Greatest Tag Teams gives fans twice the excitement, twice the action and twice the drama.


----------



## dele

KingCrash said:


> Was it any better than KOTDM 09 and how horrible was Callihan/Trent Acid?


It was better than that abortion IWA-MS did. TJ has a terrible porn stauche. And Callihan/Acid made me cry.


----------



## -GP-

vivalabrave said:


> I was just about to say that, although I don't have your IWA:MS one.
> 
> Punk/Delirious III is the biggest acid trip I've ever seen, loved every minute of it.


I'll second that. Insanely funny and wacky and weird and wonderful. 
One word: She-lirious.

And the rest of the big matches in those disks aren't anything to sniff at either. The Punk-Hero stuff alone is worth it tbh.


----------



## Platt

Feel the need to rewatch Punk/Delirious III now.


----------



## Maxx Hero

StB6 was top to bottom the best IWA:MS show I have ever seen. Only one of two IWA:MS shows I didn't sell when I purged my DVD collection.


----------



## straightedge015

Jack Brisco vs. Antonio Inoki, JWA 8/5/71: ****3/4. First time seeing this, and my first time seeing a really high end Brisco match. The match itself is an all time classic, and Jack Brisco may be a top 20 worker ever if he had any kind of consistency. He's incredible here; it's not hard to figure out why he was given the NWA title a couple years later. With 2009 eyes, it was a real treat to watch. I see guys in TNA or the indys run through all the tired chain sequences with lighting speed, and it means absolutely nothing. It may be aesthetically pleasing to some people, but it's all filler until they can start hitting their spots. Here, Jack and Inoki put on a masterpiece with really intricate technical work and minimal highspots. It's a struggle for control, and they milk holds for _everything_ they're worth. You have to marvel how much they get out of so little. 75% or so of the match is on the mat, and it builds and builds in a way that when highspots are finally hit, they seem huge. It's very rewarding if you have the patience for it. As I said before, Jack's performance was amazing, and I'm definitely gonna seek out more of his singles work now. 


A side note, why doesn't Japan, Mexico, and other international stuff get it's own thread at least? Not having it's own subforum is understandable, but a thread for match discussion would be great. Seems like there's enough puro viewers here to make it worthwhile.


----------



## Blasko

Seems a NEW NOSAWA Genome has been produced... 










CRUSH GIRLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Obfuscation

Should I be a shamed Punk & Hero fan for not seeing any of their classic IWA-MS matches? I sort of feel like I should.


----------



## -GP-

Go grab their Tables and Ladders match. It should be in the media section.

EDIT: here - The rest should be in there somewhere too


----------



## Kapone89

Saw this somewhere else.
Some pic's of Larry Sweeney at the afterparty after the RoH show in Chicago i believe.
http://twitpic.com/8nov3
http://twitpic.com/8nqcq


----------



## Sephiroth

Bruiser Blasko said:


> Seems a NEW NOSAWA Genome has been produced...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRUSH GIRLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Old...

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/459563-official-indy-dvd-thread-48.html#post7439334


----------



## Platt

Just noticed PWG Ninety Nine is sold out at ROH, hope they put one aside for me when I placed my order since I pre-ordered the WWE Tag Teams set at the same time. Will be most annoyed if I have to wait for them to restock it or if I don't end up getting it.


----------



## KingCrash

*PWG – DDT4 2009*


The Dynasty (Scott Lost & Joey Ryan) vs. The Hybrid Dolphins (Bryan Danielson & Roderick Strong) - ***1/4

Dark & Lovely (Human Tornado & Scorpio Sky) vs. Kenny Omega & Chuck Taylor - ***1/2

*PWG World Tag Team Title*
The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) vs. The Cutler Brothers (Brandon & Dustin Cutler) - ***1/2

Malachi Jackson vs. Phoenix Star - **

*PWG World Tag Team Title*
The Young Bucks vs. Kenny Omega & Chuck Taylor - ***3/4
*Omega and Taylor need to have a rematch with the Bucks the first chance they get.* 

The Hybrid Dolphins vs. Motor City Machine Guns (Chris Sabin & Alex Shelley) - ****
*Expected nothing less from these two teams. Makes you wish TNA would pull the trigger on a Beer Money/MCMG feud.*

*PWG World Title*
Chris Hero vs. Joey Ryan - ***1/4
*Apart from his BOLA matches and the ASW one with PAC Hero’s matches since winning the title have been the same every time. *

*PWG World Tag Team Title*
The Young Bucks vs. The Hybrid Dolphins - ****
*I don’t know if the Bucks didn’t wish Danielson happy birthday or if him and Roddy are big Omega/Taylor fans, but they beat the utter shit out of the Bucks for probably 70% of the match. And it was fantastic. *

Another fantastic show by PWG and the crowd was great for everything except for Malachi’s match. 



*ROH – Double Feature II*


*The Hunt Begins*

Tyler Black vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ***

Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Jay Briscoe vs. Kenny Omega - ***1/4 - ***1/2

Claudio Castagnoli & Jimmy Rave vs. Colt Cabana & Brent Albright - **3/4

Kevin Steen, El Generico, & Bryan Danielson vs. The American Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & Sylvain Grenier - ***1/4

*Tag Title Classic*

Colt Cabana vs. Claudio Castagnoli - **1/2

Austin Aries, Rhett Titus, & Kenny King vs. Kevin Steen, Generico (Player) Dos, & Kenny Omega - ***1/2

*Markham Street Fight*
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious - ***1/2

Roderick Strong vs. Jay Briscoe - ***1/2

*ROH World Tag Team Titles*
The American Wolves vs. Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black - ****1/2 - ****3/4

It was a good idea to put these two shows together but they probably could have settled with one Embassy/Cabana & Albright feud match.​


----------



## Obfuscation

-GP- said:


> Go grab their Tables and Ladders match. It should be in the media section.
> 
> EDIT: here - The rest should be in there somewhere too


Awesome. Thx a ton, dude. 

DDT4 is already out? Bravo to PWG for getting that out pretty quickly. That happened like what a month or two ago only?


----------



## KingCrash

*IWA-MS Ted Petty Invitational 2004*


*Night One*

*IWA Women’s Title*
Lacey vs. Mercedes Martinez - **1/4

Matt Sydal vs. Sal Rinauro - **3/4

"Spyder" Nate Webb vs. Hallowicked - ***

Chris Sabin vs. Rainman - **

CM Punk vs. Austin Aries - ****

Danny Daniels vs. Todd Sexton **1/2

*IWA Light Heavyweight Title - Ladder Match*
Delirious vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ***1/4

Chris Hero vs. Mike Quackenbush - ***3/4

Jimmy Rave vs. AJ Styles - ***1/4

Samoa Joe vs. Roderick Strong - ****

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Nigel McGuinness - ***1/4

Alex Shelley vs. Bryan Danielson - ***1/2

Super Dragon vs. Arik Cannon - ***1/4

*IWA Heavyweight Title*
Petey Williams vs. BJ Whitmer - **1/2


*Night Two*

Billy McNeil vs. CJ McManus vs. Thunderbolt - *

*IWA Light Heavyweight Title*
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Sal Rinauro **

Ian Rotten vs. Steve Stone - *

Danny Daniels vs. Rainman - **1/2

Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness - ***3/4

Larry Sweeney, Hallowicked & Jigsaw vs. Gran Akuma, Icarus & Trik Davis - ***

AJ Styles vs. Matt Sydal - ***1/2

Mercedes Martinez vs. Rain vs. Daizee Haze vs. Mickie Knuckles vs. Lacey vs. MsChif - **3/4

*IWA Heavyweight Title*
Petey Williams vs. Arik Cannon - ***

"Spyder" Nate Webb vs. Mike Quackenbush - ***

CM Punk vs. Bryan Danielson - ***1/2

Iceberg & Tank vs. The Wild Cards (Eddie Kingston & BlackJack Marciano) vs. Brad Bradley & Ryan Boz - ***

Samoa Joe vs. Rainman - *

Arik Cannon vs. AJ Styles - ***

Bryan Danielson vs. Mike Quackenbush - ***3/4

Chris Sabin vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Rave vs. Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Todd Sexton - **3/4

Samoa Joe vs. AJ Styles vs. Bryan Danielson - ****1/4


Only the 2006 TPI can rival this as the best in the tournament's history. Only some unnecessary non-tournament matches and Ian's endless promos hurt this show.​


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Please tell me Petey vs. Whitmer didn't really close out a show.



superdupersonic said:


> OUT OF STOCK ROH TITLES FOR SALE
> 
> Best of AJ Styles: Evolution of a Phenom - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=220449548151
> 
> Scramble Cage Melee 8/28/2004 - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=220449548789
> 
> The Final Showdown 5/13/2005 - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=220449549473
> 
> Dragon Gate Invasion 8/27/2005 - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=220449550466
> 
> All Star Extravaganza III 3/30/2007 - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=220449551210
> 
> Good Times, Great Memories 4/28/2007 - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=220449551907
> 
> United We Stand 6/22/2007 - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=220449552250
> 
> Glory By Honor VI Night 2 11/3/2007 - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=220449553059


LESS THAN 24 HOURS REMAINING!


----------



## -Mystery-

Man, I might have to throw my copy of ASE III onto eBay if you're getting a bid of $35.


----------



## EA_GUY

I have a couple of oop dvds that I may throw onto ebay


----------



## Platt

TAKE 25% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!

You can now save 25% off your order on almost all items listed on the website with no minimum purchase. This sale includes all DVD's, tickets, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.

This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events.

To redeem your 25% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: july25 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Offer ends on Friday, July 17th at 10 AM EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Ric Flair & Bret Hart Autograph Tickets, DVD Subscription Pacakges, and Gift Certificates are the only items NOT included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

-Mystery- said:


> Man, I might have to throw my copy of ASE III onto eBay if you're getting a bid of $35.


I sold Battle of the Icons a few months back for like $40.


----------



## Sephiroth

superdupersonic said:


> I sold Battle of the Icons a few months back for like $40.


Does that mean I can sell my own shit for $40?


----------



## Tarfu

For those who've got DDT4 already; was the show shot in widerscreen? I found it weird that they shot 99 & 100 in fullscreen, whereas everything from last year's BOLA to Express Written Consent was in widescreen.


----------



## KingCrash

DDT4's in fullscreen. Don't know why they changed it or kept using widescreeen after BOLA.


----------



## Mark.

*ROH Supercard of Honor IV


Chris Hero, Eddie Edwards & Incognito vs Jay Briscoe, Kevin Steen & Magno - ***1/4

Katsuhiko Nakajima vs Roderick Strong
- ***1/2

Four Corner Survival
Claudio Castagnoli vs Brent Albright vs Blue Demon Jr. vs El Generico - **3/4

Alex Koslov vs Bryan Danielson - ***1/2

D-Lo Brown vs Colt Cabana - ***


GHC Jr. Heavyweight Championship
KENTA vs Davey Richards*

This is my Match of the Year. It's not the 5* match people are claiming it to be, but it is definitely one of the best things to happen and it did deserve a lot of hype. There were so many things that made this great: the story, the strikes, the immense crowd heat, Davey's performance and generally the epic atmosphere that you get accompanying a fantastic match. This is Davey Richards at his best right here. All his great little heel acts that he's been doing since he returned from Japan last year all amounted to this. Within the context of this match (he was very briefly a face afterwards, but who cares anyway? It made for a great moment), he was the most over man in the company. His heel work, especially confrontations with the fans were brilliant and he was at his most intense I've ever seen him. His face during the most intense moments of the match was unbelievable, the spitting and the screaming and the pain in his eyes. You could tell he was doing his damned hardest to put on the best match of his career and KENTA was the best person to do it against. They showed great chemistry here and the strike exchanges between them were incredibly exciting and the crowd going mental. The only problems at all I had with the match were the really short heat section of the match, and KENTA quickly forgetting the legwork that was done. He kept selling for a minute or too, then only seemed to remember when Davey had the Sharpshooter locked in. I was hoping Davey would keep targetting his leg for the rest of the match too. Davey's comment after the match "This is what ROH is all about" is just great. After he said he might get in trouble, it's confirmed the rumours about Pearce getting mad and it's as if he's saying "ROH is about putting on the best match you can, no matter what position you are on the card" and for the most part, that was indeed what pre-Pearce ROH was about. I just saw this match a little over an hour ago and I'm already looking forward to seeing it again. I don't often watch matches more than once, for fear of them getting less special each time, but I'll definitely be seeing this again. Best match in a while.

*****1/2


Jimmy Jacobs & Austin Aries vs Tyler Black & Necro Butcher - ***


ROH World Championship
Nigel McGuinness vs Jerry Lynn*

Quite the contrast to Davey/KENTA earlier. This was definitely more emotional, and this is coming from someone who doesn't give a crap about Lynn most of the time, and became a great match when things picked up. There are flaws surrounding this match, such as Lynn's booking (tapping out to Claudio using Albright's finisher two weeks before this match) beforehand, Lynn's performances which I wouldn't consider up to the standard of other ROH main eventers, and the fact that I don't care about Lynn and don't like the angle. But in the context of this match, it was emotional and the veteran finally defeating the younger champion felt like a huge moment. It's the finishing stretch of this match that makes it. To me, it definitely seems like the first two acts of the match become erased when that part comes around, because in those points, I was finding it very difficult to support Lynn and I was cheering for Nigel. I was still cheering for Nigel towards the end, but I was a bit more favourable. Also, the action wasn't all that great in the first 10 minutes or so. The match was similar to their bout at Southern Navigation, but the emotion helps to top it. Nigel put on another great performance here, much better than Lynn's (that should actually go without saying). Who khows much of his facial expressions were real torture or just great selling? My general dislike for Lynn will surely return soon, but at the time, I felt like applauding him along with the crowd in the arena.

******​


----------



## smitlick

Finished this a few days ago as i was sick and bored

*ROH - Death Before Dishonor VI*
1. The Briscoes vs The Vulture Squad **
2. Chris Hero vs Delirious **1/4
3. Roderick Strong vs Eddie Edwards **1/2
4. Adam Pearce vs Brent Albright ***3/4
5. Austin Aries vs Jimmy Jacobs vs Necro Butcher *3/4 (Was set up to just turn Necro face)
6. Go Shiozaki vs Naomichi Marufuji ****1/4
7. Steenerico vs MCMG ***3/4
8. Nigel McGuiness vs Bryan Danielson vs Tyler Black vs Claudio Castagnoli ****


----------



## smitlick

Thought i would add some more reviews from my small PWG DVD collection. Will add BOLA 07 later. If i made any mistakes with match listings lmk cause im half asleep.

*PWG - Battle of Los Angeles 2006 - Night 1*
1. Chris Sabin vs Colt Cabana **3/4
2. El Generico vs Delirious ***
3. CIMA vs Matt Cross **3/4
4. Kevin Steen vs Matt Sydal ***
5. Dragon Kid vs Quicksilver ***1/4
6. Roderick Strong vs Rocky Romero ***
7. Excalibur, Human Tornado, Homicide & B-Boy vs Petey Williams, Scott Lost, Chris Bosh & Joey Ryan **3/4

*PWG - Battle of Los Angeles 2006 - Night 2*
1. Austin Aries vs Disco Machine **1/2
2. Davey Richards vs Ronin **1/4
3. Claudio Castagnoli vs Jack Evans ***1/4
4. Chris Hero vs Genki Horiguchi **3/4
5. Excalibur vs Human Tornado vs Joey Ryan vs Petey Williams **
6. Chris Bosh & Scott Lost vs The Briscoes vs Homicide & B-Boy ***1/2
7. Scorpio Sky vs Kazarian **1/2
8. Super Dragon vs Necro Butcher ***3/4

*PWG - Battle of Los Angeles 2006 - Night 3*
1. Generico vs Sabin ***
2. CIMA vs Steen ***1/4
3. Strong vs DG Kid ***3/4
4. Aries vs Richards ***1/4
5. Evans vs Horiguchi ***
6. Dragon vs Kazarian 1/2
7. Generico vs CIMA ****
8. Strong vs Richards ***
9. Dragon vs Evans **3/4
10. Silver/Delirious/Cabana/Cross vs Hero/Claudio/Necro/Rocky **3/4-***
11. Richards vs CIMA ***1/4


----------



## AussieFan

Got alot of ROH stuff lined up and ready to watch!

Death Before Dishonor 2003
Joe vs Punk 2
Retribution
Danielson/Joe
Joe/Kobashi
McGuiness/Danielson
Final Battle 2008
Strong/Lynn
Acid/Homicide

Should be some classic matches amongst that..


----------



## Groovemachine

*ROH Double Feature II*​
*The Hunt Begins:*

Jimmy Jacobs vs Tyler Black - ***1/4

Kenny Omega vs Austin Aries vs Roderick Strong vs Jay Briscoe - ***1/4

Claudio Castagnoli & Jimmy Rave vs Colt Cabana & Brent Albright - **3/4

Kevin Steen, El Generico & Bryan Danielson vs Davey Richards, Eddie Edwards & Sylvan Grenier - ***1/4-***1/2


*Tag Title Classic: *

Claudio Castagnoli vs Colt Cabana - **3/4

Austin Aries, Kenny King and Rhett Titus vs Kevin Steen, Kenny Omega & Generico Dos - ***1/2
~Great little 6-man. Dos played an awesome face in peril, and anything involving Aries right now is just gold. Nice segment to set up the match as well.

_Markham Street Fight_
Jimmy Jacobs vs Delirious - ***1/4-***1/2

Roderick Strong vs Jay Briscoe - ***1/2

Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards vs Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black - ****1/2
~Like some others, I wasn't quite prepared to give this 'top honours', but it's still a tremendous match, and my second favourite tag of the year, behind KENTA & Go Shiozaki vs Kensuke Sasaki & Katsuhiko Nakajima from NOAH last month. The work on Danielson's leg is great, and I loved the finishing stretch. And my man-crush on Davey Richards continues to evolve. When Aries' title run eventually ends, Richards needs to be first in line!


----------



## Sephiroth

Hey indy trolls and puro nerds, go to your local comic book shop and buy Blackest Night #1. 

*FUCKING DO IT!*


----------



## WillTheBloody

The last few months of meandering has left me less jacked than it would have, but I'm still on board.


----------



## Sephiroth

WillTheBloody said:


> The last few months of meandering has left me less jacked than it would have, but I'm still on board.


You're replying to me I hope .

Well, if you've just been reading Green Lantern, then I can understand because the ending of Rage of the Red Lanterns was disappointing and the Agent Orange arc was not so good (but Larfleeze is awesome). If you've been reading Green Lantern Corps, I can guarantee you wouldn't have said that. The last two arcs, Sins of the Star Sapphires and Emerald Eclipse, were excellent. Also, the Blackest Night Prologue in Green Lantern #43 was excellent too.


----------



## KingCrash

Sephiroth I'm surprised you haven't already changed your avatar to the last page of GL#43.


*IWA-MS Ted Petty Invitational 2002*


*Night One*

Colt Cabana vs. Ken Anderson - ***

"Sick" Nick Mondo vs. "Spyder" Nate Webb - **1/2

Ace Steel vs. Super Dragon - **3/4

Matt Murphy vs. BJ Whitmer - ***1/2

Jimmy Rave vs. Tarek the Great - ***

Matt Stryker vs. Chris Hero - ***1/4

Christopher Daniels vs. AJ Styles - ****1/4

CM Punk vs. M-Dogg 20 - **

*Fans Bring The Weapons – Drunken Death Match*
Necro Butcher vs. Corporal Robinson - **


*Night Two*

"Sick" Nick Mondo vs. Colt Cabana - ***

Ace Steel vs. BJ Whitmer - ***

Chris Hero vs. Jimmy Rave - ***1/4

*IWA Heavyweight Title*
Christopher Daniels vs. CM Punk - ****

Danny Daniels vs. Tarek the Great - **1/2

AJ Styles vs. Super Dragon vs. Matt Stryker vs. M-Dogg 20 - ***1/2

Colt Cabana vs. BJ Whitmer - ***

*IWA Heavyweight Title*
Chris Hero vs. CM Punk - ***3/4

*Special Referee – Joel Gertner*
Hailey vs. Lacey vs. Rain - Ladies Match - *

Ian Rotten vs. Josh Prohibition - **

*IWA Heavyweight Title*
CM Punk vs. BJ Whitmer - ***1/2 - ***3/4

*Gauntlet Death Match*
Necro Butcher vs. Rollin Hard vs. 2 Tuff Tony vs. "Spyder" Nate Webb vs. Corporal Robinson vs. Bull Pain - **​


----------



## smitlick

Picked up 2 new ROH DVDs to try and catch up a bit... The Tokyo Summit & Glory By Honor VII.

*PWG - BOLA 2007 - Night 1*
1. Young Bucks vs Los Luchas **3/4
2. Joey Ryan vs Chris Hero **1/2
3. Roderick Strong vs Austin Aries ***
4. Matt Sydal vs Jimmy Rave **1/2
5. Alex Shelley vs Tyler Black ***1/4
6. Claudio Castagnoli vs Doug Williams ***
7. PAC vs Jack Evans ***1/2
8. Steenerico vs Typhoon ***3/4

*PWG - BOLA 2007 - Night 2*
1. Perkins/Ronin vs Anderson/Gambino *1/4
2. CIMA vs Human Tornado ***1/2
3. Shingo vs Scott Lost **3/4
4. Necro Butcher vs Kevin Steen **
5. Nigel McGuiness vs Davey Richards ***
6. El Generico vs Tony Kozina ***
7. Dragon Kid vs Susumu Yokosuka **3/4

Seemed a rather short 2nd night

*PWG - BOLA 2007 - Night 3*
1. Roderick Strong vs Joey Ryan ***
2. Alex Shelley vs Matt Sydal ***1/2
3. PAC vs Claudio Castagnoli ***3/4
4. CIMA vs Shingo ***
5. Nigel McGuiness vs Necro Butcher ***1/2
6. El Generico vs Dragon Kid ***1/4
7. Roderick Strong vs Alex Shelley ***1/2
8. CIMA vs PAC ***1/4
9. El Generico vs Nigel McGuiness ***1/2
10. Black/Evans/Hero/Steen/Williams/Yokosuka vs Anderson/Aries/Tornado/Lost/Rave/Richards ***
11. CIMA vs El Generico vs Roderick Strong ****


----------



## Groovemachine

KingCrash said:


> *IWA-MS Ted Petty Invitational 2002*
> 
> 
> *Night One*
> 
> Colt Cabana vs. Ken Anderson - ***
> 
> "Sick" Nick Mondo vs. "Spyder" Nate Webb - **1/2
> 
> Ace Steel vs. Super Dragon - **3/4
> 
> Matt Murphy vs. BJ Whitmer - ***1/2
> 
> Jimmy Rave vs. Tarek the Great - ***
> 
> Matt Stryker vs. Chris Hero - ***1/4
> 
> Christopher Daniels vs. AJ Styles - ****1/4
> 
> CM Punk vs. M-Dogg 20 - **
> 
> *Fans Bring The Weapons – Drunken Death Match*
> Necro Butcher vs. Corporal Robinson - **
> 
> ​



I'm morbidly fascinated in what the concept for a Drunken Death Match is. Is it literally that they compete drunk?!


----------



## Lost10

*TAKE 30% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!
* 
You can now save 30% off your order on almost all items listed on the website with no minimum purchase. This sale includes all DVD's, tickets, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com. 

_This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events._

*To redeem your 30% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:*
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: *thursday *into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Offer ends tonight at 11PM EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Ric Flair & Bret Hart Autograph Tickets, DVD Subscription Pacakges, and Gift Certificates are the only items NOT included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.


----------



## erikstans07

DAMN! My check will be put in my account through Direct Deposit... at midnight tonight. Fuckin A! Means I can't use the 30% sale. That sucks, guess I'll still have to use the 25% off. Still good I guess.


----------



## kwjr86

ROH usually doesnt charge your card for a few days. I would think you would be good if you ordered today and were getting your direct deposit tonight. Just sayin.


----------



## erikstans07

that might be true. i might just try that. thanks. never thought of that.


----------



## Tarfu

Just finished watching *DDT4* some time ago, and thought I'd share a few random thoughts on it. Sorry, no snowflakes this time.


- The opening birthday segment was great. Danielson receiving a bagfull of gifts from a stoned-again Paul London - what better to start off a show with? Markout for the old-school Mantis mask.

- In my opinion, Chuck and Kenny were the MVP's of the evening. Their 1st round match with Dark & Lovely was my MOTN. Just too awesome.

- Malachi Jackson was quite impressive actually. Showed some pretty good offense and buck-like aerial strikes. Now the only thing left for him to do is to lose that god-awful ring gear, which makes him look like a wannabe-transvestite. Does anyone how long Malachi has been wrestling, or was this his pro debut aswell? 

- As much as I love the guy in general, Hero is getting pretty meh in the ring. I admit, him and Joey put on a decent match (which got better in the end), but it's just the same everytime. Elbow strikes are awesome, but a hundred of them in the same match just yells out tedious. I just hope he/they can do better in the Guerrilla Warfare match.

- The Cutlers are getting better each show. This time they really looked like they were out there to win it. Out of the two bros, Dustin looks like a guy who could make it as a singles wrestler. Just look at the guy; those looks yell out superstar to me. When he re-debuts as a cocky loudmouth named Dustin Starr (anyone?), remember, I said it first.

- As KingCrash pointed out earlier, Danielson and "Sworm" put the Bucks through hell. They showed exactly what they were out there to do: win the whole thing, even if they had to end a few human lives while doing it.[/dramatization] The ending was kind of ridiculous with the Jackson duo surviving practically every Danielson-death-move and just finishing the whole thing with a 450 (or whatever the combo is they use). A good match nonetheless.

That's all I guess. Good show, worth checking out.


----------



## Maxx Hero

I like Hero's elbows far better than Nigel's lariets. They are hit from more angles far less expectedly and they are way crisper. Plus they fit the gimmick. It works for Hero if you ask me.


----------



## Kapone89

Have a question regarding buying PWG dvd's. Does anyone know what's the best place to buy PWG dvd's from, Highspots, their official site etc.


----------



## KingCrash

Well Highspots usually ships them out a day or two quicker then PWG does on new releases but on older titles they're about the same for some reason. I haven't ordered any from ROH yet.


----------



## vivalabrave

I actually got an order today from ROH with some PWG in it. I was wondering why it was taking so long, but then I saw a note they wrote that said the reason was because they were waiting for a new shipment of PWG Sells Out, but BVE is out of stock, so apparently tough shit or something. Still got my BOLA 08 at 30% off, so I'm good.


----------



## mateuspfc

*NOAH 05/07/09*
Go Shiozaki vs. KENTA *****1/4*

*NJPW 14/06/09*
Kota Ibushi vs. Prince Devitt ****3/4*
Koji Kanemoto vs. Prince Devitt ****3/4*


----------



## jawbreaker

Maxx Hero said:


> I like Hero's elbows far better than Nigel's lariets. They are hit from more angles far less expectedly and they are way crisper. Plus they fit the gimmick. It works for Hero if you ask me.


I like Hero's elbows more than Nigel's lariats as well, most of the time. When I don't like them is when he, say, hits his elbow on the ring post and then sells it exactly once the rest of the match and then wins after an elbow strike.

Ring posts fucking hurt. Especially when you hit them with your elbow, where there is zero flesh above the bone.


----------



## Sephiroth

Sephiroth said:


> Hey indy trolls and puro nerds, go to your local comic book shop and buy Blackest Night #1.
> 
> *FUCKING DO IT!*


http://rapidshare.com/files/256267765/Blackest_Night_01__of_8___2009___GreenGiant-DCP_.cbr

Credit: Killswitch.

Come on, do it for me.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Since Sephy's pimping comics, I feel I must endorse another DC title as well:

*BATMAN and ROBIN* by Grant Morrison & Frank Quitely.

This isn't the scatter-brained, self-involved Morrison that gets on my nerves. This madness be focused. Need evidence? ALL-STAR SUPERMAN. Beware though: Quitely is only onboard for issues 1-3 and 10-12. Phillip Tan and Frazer Irving handle the rest, and while they're both very good, it'll be interesting to see how much focus Grant retains in Frank's absence. The scene in #2 where Alfred explains how Dick can better "play" Batman is fucking great.


And for the sake of getting back on track:


*ANIVERSARIO YANG*

1. Los Ice Creams vs. Brodie Lee & Grizzly Redwood - ***1/2*
2. Ophidian vs. Arik Cannon - ****1/4*
3. Order Of The Neo-Solar Temple vs. The Saturday Night Slam Masters - *****
4. Vin Gerard & Colin Delaney vs. D'Lo Brown & Glacier - ***1/2*
5. 2.0 vs. Sea Donsters - **3/4*
6. Incoherence, Cheech & Cloudy vs. Helios, Lince Dorado, Jigsaw & Mike Quackenbush - ****1/2*
7. Eddie Kingston vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ****3/4*
8. *Double Mask vs. Hair*: F.I.S.T. vs. The Colony - *****1/4*

Overall: *8/10* - Very fun show, highly recommended.


----------



## smitlick

Got CZW COD 1 & 2 for sale here

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170359686183

Wanna get rid of those fast (hopefully)


----------



## will94

Got two questions:

1) How long does it take for Smart Mark to ship orders? And do they notify you that it's been shipped or is it like ROH where you're just waiting for a box to show up on your doorstep?

2) I just picked up the full collection of Major League Wrestling DVDs from Highspots. 

Anybody else seen these? I picked it up simply on name value, as the DVDs include names such as Sabu, Steve Corino, Mike Awesome, Vampiro, CM Punk, Jerry Lynn, Christopher Daniels, Paul London, Mike Awesome, Terry Funk, Homicide, Low Ki, La Parka, Sandman, Raven and a bunch of guys from ECW (including Joey Styles on commentary for a few DVDs).


----------



## Platt

MLW actually had some pretty decent stuff going.


----------



## erikstans07

> THE BIG 10 SALE- $10 DVD'S, $10 TICKETS, & 10% OFF
> Friday, July 17, 2009
> 
> THE BIG 10 SALE
> 
> Over 100 Ring of Honor DVD's on sale for $10 each, General Admission tickets to next weekend's Toronto events for only $10 each, plus save 10% off your next order. Read below for details.
> 
> You can now purchase the following Ring of Honor DVD's for only $10 each:
> 
> 2002 Shows:
> -The Era of Honor Begins 2/23/02 (Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Christopher Daniels; Eddie Guerrero vs. Super Crazy)
> -Road To The Title 6/22/02 (One night tournament to determine the four men who will compete for the ROH Title)
> -Unscripted 9/21/02 (Paul London vs. Michael Shane Street Fight, Low Ki vs. Xavier ROH World Title Match, One Night ROH Tag Team Title Tournament)
> -Glory By Honor 10/5/02 (Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe Fight Without Honor, Christopher Daniels vs. Doug Williams)
> -Night of the Butcher 12/7/02 (Homicide & Abdullah the Butcher vs. The Carnage Crew, Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson)
> -Final Battle 2002 (American Dragon Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe vs. Steve Corino)
> 
> 
> 2003 Shows:
> -One Year Anniversary Show 2/8/03 (Low Ki vs. Paul London vs. AJ Styles; Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe; Mark Briscoe vs. Jay Briscoe; Homicide vs. Steve Corino)
> -Night of the Champions 3/22/03 (Xavier vs. Samoa Joe ROH Title Match, Low Ki vs. Jody Fleisch)
> -Retribution: Round Robin Challenge II 4/26/03 (Paul London, Christopher Daniels, & THe Amazing Red battle in the second annual Round Robin Challenge tournament; CM Punk vs. Homicide; Samoa Joe vs. Doug Williams ROH Title Match)
> -Night of the Grudges 6/14/03 (AJ Styles vs. Paul London, The Group vs. The Prophecy)
> -Wrestlerave' 03 6/28/05 (Homicide vs. Trent Acid Fight Without Honor; CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Raven & Christopher Daniels; Samoa Joe vs. Dan Maff ROH Title Match)
> -Death Before Dishonor 7/19/03 (Paul London makes his final ROH appearance as he challenges Samoa Joe for the ROH World Title; Raven vs. CM Punk Dog Collar Match; Briscoes vs. AJ Styles & The Amazing Red; Jeff Hardy in ROH)
> -Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 8/16/03 (Steve Corino vs. Homicide; CM Punk vs. Samoa Joe)
> -Final Battle 2003 12/27/03 (The Great Muta & Arashi vs. Christopher Daniels & Dan Maff, Homicide vs. Satoshi Kojima, AJ Styles vs. Kaz Hayashi)
> 
> 
> 2004 Shows:
> -At Our Best 3/13/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Jay Briscoe ROH World Title Cage Match; Scramble Cage II; CM Punk vs. AJ Styles with Ricky Steamboat at the guest referee)
> -ROH Reborn Stage 1 4/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. CM Punk)
> -ROH Reborn Stage 2 4/24/04 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. CM Punk & Colt Cabana Tag Team Title Match; Homicide vs. Bryan Danielson; Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries vs. Rocky Romero vs. Jimmy Rave Four Corner Survival)
> -World Title Classic 6/12/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match)
> -Death Before Dishonor II Part 1 7/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide, Briscoes vs. Punk & Cabana two out of three falls)
> -Glory By Honor III 9/11/04 (Mick Foley debuts,Punk vs. Aries, Danielson vs. Shelley)
> -Weekend of Thunder Night 1 11/5/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jushin Liger; Austin Aries vs. CM Punk; Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. John Walters & Nigel McGuinness; Rocky Romero & Ricky Reyes vs. Jack Evans & Roderick Strong Tag Team Title Match)
> 
> 
> 2005 Shows
> -It All Begins 1/15/05 (Foley-Samoa Joe Confrontation, Danielson vs. Homicide, Aries first title defense)
> -Trios Tournament 2005 3/5/05 (One night, six man tag team tournament)
> -Back To Basics 3/12/05 (Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. CM Punk & Spanky)
> -Best Of American Super Juniors Tournament 4/2/05 (Austin Aries vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, One Night Super Juniors Tournament, BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal for the vacant ROH Tag Titles)
> -Stalemate 4/16/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide in a lumberjack match, Austin Aries vs. James Gibson ROH World Title Match)
> -Manhattan Mayhem 5/7/05 (Homicide & Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal; Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley ROH World Title Match; CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave Dog Collar Match)
> -Nowhere To Run 5/14/05 (CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave Steel Cage Match; Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match; Homicide vs. Doug Williams; Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs. Alex Shelley & Delirious; Nigel McGuinness vs. Colt Cabana)
> -Future Is Now 6/12/05 (Austin Aries vs. Low Ki in a Non Sanctioned, Non Title Match; CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong, Homicide vs. James Gibson, Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness for the Pure Title)
> -Sign of Dishonor 7/8/05 (CM Punk vs. Jay Lethal ROH World Title; Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana; AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave; Samoa Joe vs. James Gibson vs. Austin Aries vs. Homicide)
> -Redemption 8/12/05 (CM Punk defends the ROH World Title against Christopher Daniels, James Gibson, & Samoa Joe in an elimination match; Matt Hardy vs. Homicide; Generation Next vs. The Embassy; Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal)
> -Survival of the Fittest 2005 9/24/05 (Features 6 Man Survival of the Fittest Elimination Match)
> -Joe vs. Kobashi 10/1/05 (Features the classic must see match featuring Samoa Joe vs. Kenta Kobashi)
> -Unforgettable 10/2/05 (Kenta Kobashi & Homicide vs. Samoa Joe & Low Ki; Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Yang; James Gibson vs. Roderick Strong)
> -Enter The Dragon 10/14/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match, Homicide & Low Ki vs. Steve Corino & Colt Cabana)
> -Buffalo Stampede 10/15/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Steve Corino ROH World Title Match; Low Ki vs. Colt Cabana; Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe Pure Title Match; The Embassy vs. Generation Next NO DQ Six Man War)
> -This Means War 10/29/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. AJ Styles, Curry Man vs. Jay Lethal)
> -Showdown in Motown 11/4/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Sabin ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley, AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Abyss & Jimmy Rave, plus a Four Corner Survival with Christopher Daniels vs. Samoa Joe vs. Colt Cabana vs. Homicide)
> -Steel Cage Warfare 12/3/05 (Generation Next vs. Embassy Steel Cage Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Rocky Romero ROH World Title Match; Steve Corino vs. Homicide; Samoa Joe vs. Jay Lethal)
> 
> 
> 2006 Shows
> -Dissension 1/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles ROH World Title Match; Aries & Strong vs. Jacobs & Whitmer ROH Tag Title Match; Daniels vs. Sydal; Low Ki vs. Jack Evans)
> -Unscripted II 2/11/06 (CM Punk's surprise return as he teams with Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave & Adam Pearce, Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries for the Pure Title)
> -Fourth Anniversary Show 2/25/06 (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal ROH Tag Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave World Title Match)
> -Dragon Gate Challenge 3/30/06 (Generation Next vs. Blood Generation; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi; Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels, Homicide vs. Colt Cabana; Alex Shelley & Jimmy Rave vs. Bryan Danielson & Delirious)
> -Weekend of Champions Night 1 4/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Yang ROH World Title; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match, Nigel McGuinness vs. Christopher Daniels Pure Title Match)
> -Weekend of Champions Night 2 4/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title vs. Pure Title; Aries & Strong vs. Rave & Shelley for the Tag Titles; Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal)
> -How We Roll 5/12/06 (Bryan Danielson & Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage & Colt Cabana; Austin Aries vs. Jay Briscoe; Roderick Strong vs. Mark Briscoe)
> -Destiny 6/3/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong ROH Tag Title Match; Christopher Daniels vs. BJ Whitmer)
> -Throwdown 6/23/06 (KENTA vs. Roderick Strong; Bryan Danielson vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs ROH World Title Match; Necro Butcher vs. Adam Pearce; Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards vs. Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
> -Chi Town Struggle 6/24/06 (KENTA vs. Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; ROH vs. CZW Six Man Tag War)
> -Generation Now 7/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match, Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage, Generation Next's Last Stand as Aries, Strong, Evans, & Sydal team up together for the final time)
> -Time To Man Up 8/4/06 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. KENTA & Davey Richards; AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe; Bryan Danielson vs. Jack Evans)
> -Unified 8/12/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title vs. Pure Title Unification Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe for the World Tag Team Titles; Doug Williams & Jody Fleisch vs. SUWA & Go Shiozaki)
> -Anarchy In The UK 8/13/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Matt Sydal; BJ Whitmer vs. Go Shiozaki; Bryan Danielson vs. SUWA ROH World Title Match)
> -Gut Check 8/26/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match; Briscoes vs. Homicide & Davey Richards)
> -Survival of the Fittest 2006 10/6/06 (First round matches include: Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson, Christopher Daniels vs. Austin Aries, Briscoes vs. Homicide & Roderick Strong, Matt Sydal vs. Davey Richards, Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
> -Motor City Madness 10/7/06 (Briscoes vs. Samoa Joe & Homicide STREET FIGHT; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match)
> -The Bitter End 11/4/06 (KENTA vs. Matt Sydal; Homicide vs. Steve Corino Fight Without Honor; Samoa Joe & Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson & Jimmy Rave)
> -Dethroned 11/25/06 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe Falls Count Anywhere Elimination Street Fight; Davey Richards vs. Austin Aries; Chris Hero & Cladio Castagnoli vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal World Tag Team Title Match)
> -Chicago Spectacular Night 1 12/8/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe ROH World Title Steel Cage Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Matt Sydal & Shingo Dragon Gate Rules; Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Homicide vs. Brent Albright)
> -Chicago Spectacular Night 2 12/9/06 (Bryan Danielson, Jimmy Rave, Shingo, & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious, Colt Cabana, Nigel McGuinness, & BJ Whitmer Eight Man Elimintation Tag; Adam Pearce vs. Homicide Steel Cage Match; Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe; Davey Richards vs. Jay Briscoe)
> 
> 
> 2007 Shows
> -Fifth Year Festival: New York 2/16/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Samoa Joe; Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave ROH World Title Match; Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong World Tag Team Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness & Colt Cabana)
> -Fifth Year Festival: Dayton 2/23/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. BJ Whitmer ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards; Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries Dragon Gate Open The Brave Gate Championship; Homicide vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jay Briscoe)
> -Fifth Year Festival: Finale 3/4/07 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide; Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Rave Fight Without Honor, BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs Falls Count Anywhere, Doi & Shingo vs. Davey Richards & Roderick Strong, Briscoe vs. Briscoe)
> -Fighting Spirit 4/14/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong & Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans & Delirious, Doug Williams vs. Colt Cabana, El Generico & Kevin Steen vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe)
> -The Battle of St. Paul 4/27/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels FIP World Title; Colt Cabana & Homicide vs. Brent Albright & Adam Pearce Anything Goes Match; Rocky Romero vs. Jack Evans vs. Delirious vs. Erick Stevens)
> -Respect Is Earned 5/12/07 (Ring of Honor's 1st PPV; Bryan Danielson & Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness & KENTA; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Matt Sydal & Claudio Castagnoli World Tag Team Title Match; Rocky Romero vs. Naomichi Marufuji; Delirious vs. Roderick Strong)
> -Domination 6/9/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Hero & Castagnoli for the Tag Titles 2/3 Falls; Delirious vs. Rocky Romero; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw)
> -Live In Osaka 7/17/07 (CIMA, Naomichi Marufuji, & Bryan Danielson vs. Masaaki Mochizuki, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero; Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe vs. SHINGO & Susumu Yokosuka World Tag Team Title Match; Ryo Saito, Matt Sydal, & Dragon Kid vs. Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, & Delirious; Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans)
> -Race To The Top Tournament Night 1 7/27/07 (Eight first round tournament matches; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness & Bryan Danielson World Tag Team Title Match)
> -Caged Rage 8/24/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico World Tag Title Steel Cage; Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans Steel Cage Match; Takeshi Morishima vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. PAC)
> -Undeniable 10/6/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Rocky Romero Tag Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero)
> -Survival of the Fittest 2007 10/19/07 (First Round Match include: Brent Albright vs. Roderick Strong; Chris Hero vs. Karl Anderson; Rocky Romero vs. TJ Perkins; Delirious vs. Austin Aries; Human Tornado vs. Shane Hagadorn vs. Tony Kozina; Davey Richards vs. Claudio Castagnoli; Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson; plus Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs & The Necro Butcher)
> -Glory By Honor VI Night 1 11/2/07 (Mitsuharu Misawa & KENTA vs. Takeshi Morishima & Naomichi Marufuji; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries Best of Three Series; Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong & Rocky Romero Tag Title Match)
> -Final Battle 2007 12/30/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black World Tag Team Title Match; Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Chris Hero Four Way Elimination Match; Naomichi Marufuji vs. Davey Richards; Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens FIP Title Match)
> 
> 
> 2008 Shows:
> -Transform 1/12/08 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Necro Butcher & Tyler Black Street Fight; Erick Stevens vs. Bryan Danielson FIP Heavyweight Title Match; Brent Albright vs. Kevin Steen; Austin Aries vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
> -Breakout 1/25/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero ROH Title Cage Maych; Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black; Erick Stevens vs. Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards FIP Title Match; No Remorse Corps vs. Age of the Fall)
> -Take No Prisoners 3/16/08 (Nigel McGuinness defends the ROH World Title against the winner of a Four Corner Survival; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries; Briscoes vs. Age of the Fall in a Street Fight)
> -Supercard of Honor III (Typhoon vs. The Muscle Outlawz; Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match; Briscoes vs. Age of the Fall; Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens; Steen & Generico vs. BxB Hulk & SHINGO)
> -Injustice 4/12/08 Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen ROH World Title Match; Davey Richards & Rocky Romero vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe Tag Title Match; Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kota Ibushi; Necro Butcher vs. Roderick Strong No DQ Match)
> -Tag Wars 2008 4/18/08 (The Age of the Fall of Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. The Motor City Machine Guns of Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Austin Aries & Kota Ibushi; Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico)
> -Return Engagement 4/19/08 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The Motor City Machine Guns; Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen ROH World Title Match; Kota Ibushi vs. El Generico)
> -A New Level 5/10/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli ROH World Title Match; Jay Briscoe & Austin Aries vs. TYler Black & Jimmy Jacobs World Tag Team Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Naomichi Marufuji; Takeshi Morishima vs. Necro Butcher)
> -Up For Grabs 6/6/08 (One night, eight team tournament, to crown new Ring of Honor World Tag Team Champions)
> -Respect Is Earned II 6/7/08 (Age of the Fall vs. Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries World Tag Title Match; Nigel McGuinness vs. Go Shiozaki ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens Fight Without Honor)
> -Battle For Supremacy 6/27/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Adam Pearce ROH Title vs. NWA Title Match; Necro Butcher vs. Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Erick Stevens; Roderick Strong vs. Chris Hero)
> -Northern Navigation 7/25/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen ROH World Title Match; Age of the Fall vs. Jay Briscoe & Austin Aries No DQ Match; Naomichi Marufuji vs. Roderick Strong; Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
> -Fueling The Fire 8/1/08 (Austin Aries & Bryan Danielson vs. The Motor City Machine Guns; Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Naomichi Marufuji & Go Shiozaki for the World Tag Titles; Necro Butcher vs. Roderick Strong)
> -Age of Insanity 8/15/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. El Generico for the ROH World Title; Roderick Strong & Brent Albright vs. Chris Hero & Go Shiozaki; Briscoes vs. Age of the Fall; Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black)
> -Night of the Butcher II 8/16/09 (Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries; The Necro Butcher vs. Jimmy Jacobs NO DQ Match; Tyler Black vs. El Generico; Brent Albright vs. Go Shiozaki NWA Title Match)
> -Tokyo Summit 9/14/08 (KENTA & Kota Ibushi vs. Naomichi Marufuji & Katsuhiko Nakajima; Kensuke Sasaki vs. Roderick Strong; Bryan Danielson vs. Yoshinobu Kanemaru GHC Jr. Title Match; Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Jacobs ROH World Title Match)
> 
> 
> -Best of Samoa Joe Vol. 1- ROH World Champion
> -Best of Samoa Joe Vol. 2- The Champ Is Here
> -Best of Samoa Joe Vol. 3- ROH Legend
> -Best of CM Punk Vol. 1- Better Than You
> -Best of CM Punk Vol. 2- Straightedge
> -Best of CM Punk Vol. 3- The Legacy Continues
> -Best of AJ Styles Vol. 2- The Phenomenon Continues
> -Best of Christopher Daniels Vol. 2- Say Your Prayers
> -Best of Spanky- Danger, Danger
> -Best of The Rottweilers- Let The Gates Of Hell Open
> -Best of Roderick Strong- Suffering Is Inevitable
> -Do or Die IV
> 
> -Straight Shootin' with Christian Cage
> -Straight Shootin' with Samoa Joe & CM Punk
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bobby Heenan Vol. 2
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bobby Heenan Vol. 3
> -Straight Shootin' with Konnan
> -Straight Shootin' with Bruno Sammartino
> -Straight Shootin' with Lance Storm
> -Straight Shootin' with The Women of Honor
> -Straight Shootin' with AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels
> -Straight Shootin' with Raven & Sandman Vol. 2
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & JJ Dillon
> -Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 2
> -Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 3
> -Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 4
> -Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 5
> -Secrets of the Ring with Al Snow
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts Vol. 2
> -Straight Shootin' with Samoa Joe
> 
> General Admission Tickets For The Following Live Ring Of Honor Events Are Now On Sale For $10 Each:
> 
> -Toronto, Ontario 7/24/09
> -Toronto, Ontario 7/25/09
> 
> Sale prices on tickets are good exclusively on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com. Prices are good on all orders placed on the website through Tuesday, July 21st at noon EST and are not valid on any previously placed orders.
> 
> 
> SAVE 10% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER- NO MINIMUM PURCHASE!!!
> 
> This sale includes all DVD's, videos, tickets, figures, books, apparel, japanese merchandise, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> To redeem your 10% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: bigten into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.
> 
> Offer ends on 7/21 at noon EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates, Ric Flair & Bret Hart Autograph Tickets, and ROH DVD Subscription Packages are not included in the sale. No dealers. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Offer is good while supplies last. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.
> 
> NEW DVD RELEASES
> 
> The following DVD's are now available to order at www.rohwrestling.com:
> 
> TNA Sacrifice 2009 (DVD)
> 
> On May 24, 2009, Total Nonstop Action (TNA) hosted the spectacular event Sacrifice live from Orlando, FL. Witness the Ultimate Sacrifice Match for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship and see as Kurt Angle, Mick Foley, Jeff Jarrett and Sting each put something on the line for this historic event. Plus the grueling I-Quit Match between Booker T and "Phenomenal" AJ Styles. All this and much more!
> 1. Amazing Red vs. Kiyoshi
> 2. Jay Lethal & Consequences Creed, & Erci Young vs. Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin & Sheik Abdul Bashir
> 3. Monster's Ball Match: Taylor Wilde vs. Daffney
> 4. X-Division Title Match: Suicide vs. Christopher Daniels
> 5. TNA Knockout Title Stretcher Match: Angelina Love vs. Awesome Kong
> 6. Samoa Joe vs. Kevin Nash
> 7. Team 3-D Invitational Tournament Finals: Beer Money Inc. vs. The British Invasion
> 8. TNA Legends Title I-Quit Match: A.J. Styles vs. Booker T
> 9. Ultimate Sacrifice- TNA World Heavyweight Title Match: Mick Foley vs, Sting vs. Kurt Angle vs. Jeff Jarrett
> 
> TNA Destination X 2009 (DVD)
> 
> Destination X is Total Nonstop Action s (TNA) annual high flying event of the year! Watch all your favorite TNA Superstars battle it out live from the one and only TNA iMPACT! Zone in Orlando, FL. See as X Division Champion Alex Shelley puts his title on the line in the revolutionary Ultimate X Match.
> 1. Taylor Wilde, Roxxi & The Governor vs. The Beautiful People (Velvet Sky, Angelina Love & Madison Rayne)
> 2. Brutus Magnus vs. Eric Young
> 3. Match of 10,000 Tacks: Matt Morgan vs. Abyss
> 4. TNA Knockouts Title: Awesome Kong vs. Sonjourner Bolt
> 5. Scott Steiner vs. Samoa Joe
> 6. TNA Legends Title: AJ Styles vs. Booker T
> 7. TNA Tag Title Match: Team 3D vs. Beer Money Inc.
> 8. Ultimate X for the TNA X-Division Title: Suicide vs. Alex Shelley vs. Chris Sabin vs. Consequences Creed vs. Jay Lethal
> 9. TNA World Title Match: Sting vs. Kurt Angle
> special guest referee: Jeff Jarrett
> special guest enforcer: Mick Foley
> 
> wXw Gorefest II 4/4/09 (Double DVD-R Set)
> 
> The 1st Death Match Tournament in Germany and the only one in Europe.
> 
> 1. First Round- Barbed Wire Hell: Drake Younger vs. Sami Callihan
> 2. First Round- Tour d' Europe Death Match: Adam Polak vs. Thumbtack Jack
> 3. First Round- Ultraviolent TLC & Thumbtack Death Match: Andrew Patterson vs. HATE
> 4. First Round- Thumbtack Kickpads & Lighttube Bundles: Danny Havoc vs. Devon Moore
> 5. Semi Finals- Log Cabin Elimination Match
> 6. Finals- No Ropes Electrified Lighttubes, Carribbean Spiderwebs, Falls Count Anywhere Death Match
> Plus 3 non-tournament matches.


Hmm, might be taking advantage of this.


----------



## KingKicks

Really like this cover.


----------



## KaijuFan

will94 said:


> Got two questions:
> 
> 1) How long does it take for Smart Mark to ship orders? And do they notify you that it's been shipped or is it like ROH where you're just waiting for a box to show up on your doorstep?


SMV is the best dvd provider I've ever had. They notify you of your shipped package around the night you order it(provided you order around 1pm) and it takes me about 2 business days to get it. I live only a couple states away from their HQ so I might get them faster than someone out in the mid-west.


----------



## erikstans07

Bought PWG DDT4 2009 and All Star Weekend 2 Night 2 ($5, by the way) from highspots earlier.


----------



## peep4life

The Never Say Die cover looks cool, don't know if I'll order it though, looks like a passable show.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

By all reports Davey vs. Steen was fucking amazing. Bet they fucking took 6 months off of their lives doing ridiculous shit in the match though.


----------



## stinger-splash

More 90's AJPW...

Dan Kroffat & Doug Furnas vs. Kenta Kobashi & Tsuyoshi Kikuchi (5/25/92) ****3/4
Masanobu Fuchi & Yoshinari Ogawa vs. Kenta Kobashi & Tsuyoshi Kikuchi (7/5/92) ****1/4
Toshiaki Kawada vs. Kenta Kobashi (4/14/93) ****1/2
Toshiaki Kawada, Akira Taue, & Yoshinari Ogawa vs. Mitsuharu Misawa, Kenta Kobashi, & Jun Akiyama (7/2/03) ****1/4
Stan Hansen vs. Kenta Kobashi (7/29/93) ****1/4
Steve Williams vs. Kenta Kobashi (8/31/03) ****1/2

The three backdrops Kobashi took in the match with Williams are the sickest I've ever seen. No way he could get his shoulder up after the first one, let alone three of those sick finishers.

The match where Kobashi and Kikuchi won the tag team gold has to be one of my favorite tag matches ever. The crowd was phenomenal, the action was even better.

The match with Kobashi and Kawada is maybe the best ten minute match I've ever seen. I believe the first mmoments weren't on tape, but what I saw was awesome. Greatness.

Up next tag team action with Taue/Kawada vs. Misawa/Kobashi.


----------



## peep4life

superdupersonic said:


> By all reports Davey vs. Steen was fucking amazing. Bet they fucking took 6 months off of their lives doing ridiculous shit in the match though.


I guess that makes the show passable with the one match I'll download. Really wanna see Steen/Davey, I heard nothing but good stuff, and Davey has been kicking ass lately.


----------



## S-Mac

If it wasnt for Kenta having such a great year then Davey would also be a ceratin for WOTY


----------



## erikstans07

Bought a Best of JT Lamotta DVD straight from the man himself. I don't know how many of you have heard of this guy, but he's one of the best workers in Texas. I'll probably upload a few matches to show you guys.


----------



## seabs

*BOSJ Ratings. From what I've seen everything ***1/2+*

*Kota Ibushi vs Koji Kanemoto - NJPW BOSJ 30.05.2009*
_***3/4_

*Koji Kanemoto vs Jushin Liger - NJPW BOSJ 07.06.2009*
_***1/2+_

*Koji Kanemoto vs YAMATO - NJPW BOSJ 11.06.2009*
_***1/2_

*Kota Ibushi vs YAMATO - NJPW BOSJ 12.06.2009*
_***1/2_

*Atsushi Aoki vs Milano Collection AT - NJPW BOSJ 13.06.2009*
_***1/2_

*Kota Ibushi vs Jushin Liger - NJPW BOSJ 13.06.12009*
_***3/4_

*Koji Kanemoto Vs. Ryusuke Taguchi - NJPW BOSJ 13.06.2009*
_***1/2+_

*Kota Ibushi vs Prince Devitt - NJPW BOSJ 14.06.2009*
_***1/2_

*Koji Kanemoto vs Prince Devitt - BOSJ Final - NJPW BOSJ 14.06.2009*
_****+_

*Edit: Anyone else heard of EAWX before? They're a new Mexican promotion. They're very original. Just take a look at the ring they use.










Watched one match and it's far from brilliant. In fact some may say it's awful outside of the Super Crazy/La Parka stuff. It's here btw. Can't see them lasting long even with the original ring idea. There was hardly anyone in attendance for the match in a big arena.*


----------



## will94

KaijuFan said:


> SMV is the best dvd provider I've ever had. They notify you of your shipped package around the night you order it(provided you order around 1pm) and it takes me about 2 business days to get it. I live only a couple states away from their HQ so I might get them faster than someone out in the mid-west.


Weird. I put an order in a week ago and it's still in processing.


----------



## KingCrash

*wXw Dead End IX – Alpha (5/1/09)*

Bad Bones vs Matt "M-Dogg 20" Cross - **1/2

Big Van Walter vs Thumbtack Jack - **1/4

Adam Polak vs Carnage - *

Jimmy Rave vs Doug Williams - ***

Steve Douglas & Sternau vs Absolute Andy & Don Jakobi - **3/4

*Elimination Rules*
The Thrillers (Joel Redman & Mark Haskins) vs. The Catch Hoolz (Big Van Walter & Sha Samuels) vs Zack Sabre Jr. & Axeman - ***1/2

*wXw World Heavyweight Championship*
Bryan Danielson vs Claudio Castagnoli - ***3/4



*wXw Dead End IX – Beta (5/2/09)*

The Thrillers vs The Embassy (Jimmy Rave & John Walters) - **3/4

Karsten Beck vs Carnage - *1/2

Marc Roudin vs Matt “M-Dogg 20” Cross - **3/4

Steve Douglas vs Claudio Castagnoli - ***1/4

Adam Polak & The Catch Hoolz vs. T-Bones (Thumbtack Jack & Bad Bones) & Lazio - ***1/4

*World of Sports Rules*
Johnny Kidd vs Mark Haskins - ***1/2

*wXw World Heavyweight Championship*
Absolute Andy vs Bryan Danielson - ****



Night Two was better than One with a great main event and a needed heel turn, although the crowd on Two even started to get on my nerves. It'd also be nice if we got this Claudio instead of the dull ROH one.​


----------



## Tarfu

*PWG - Uncanny X-Mas*

Human Tornado & Ronin vs. Topgun Talwar & Excalibur ****

Tony Stradlin vs. Christopher Daniels ***½*

Chris Hero vs. Austin Aries ***¾*

Scorpio Sky & Quicksilver vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico *****
*
PWG Heavyweight Championship*
Super Dragon (c) vs. Jonny Storm *****

Colt Cabana vs. Spanky ****¼*

*PWG Tag Team Championship*
Chris Bosh & Scott Lost (c) vs. The Havana Pitbulls (Ricky Reyes & Rocky Romero) ****½*

Samoa Joe vs. American Dragon ****½*

---------

I don't know. For some reason I just couldn't get into this show. It's not like anything was bad, but still far from great. It felt like every match was the same over-lenghty build up without a climax. Maybe rewatching these matches individually would help increasing snowflakes, like it did with Roger Dorn Night.​


----------



## KingKicks

KingCrash said:


> It'd also be nice if we got this Claudio instead of the dull ROH one.


What's Claudio like in wXw anyway? Like how he was in ROH in 2007?

*ROH The Homecoming II*

Egotistico Fantastico vs. Rasche Brown
_I'm sure the only reason Brown is being brought back is because of his laugh._ ***

Austin Aries and Rhett Titus vs. Silas Young and Alex Payne **½*

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Roderick Strong
_Very fun match. Woo's for Strong, Hey's for Claudio and Argh's for the pirate._ ***¾*

Dark City Fight Club vs. The Phoenix Twins **½*

Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave ****¼*

Chris Hero vs. Tyler Black
_This was actually the match I most anticipated out of this entire doubleshot. Very enjoyable overall, I do hope Hero get's these kinds of matches from now on._ ****¼-***½

2 out of 3 falls for the ROH World Tag Team Titles*
The American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen and Jay Briscoe
_This really surprised me, I was expecting something good but ended up really loving this...then again it did have Davey Richards in it :side:_ *****¼

ROH World Title Match*
Jerry Lynn vs. Colt Cabana
_Very good main event with maybe a little too much comedy at the beginning. Really nice post-match speeches from both men._ ****½*

*Overall: Not as good as A Cut Above but still a very solid show. I just could not get into the undercard talent they brought in for this doubleshot (even though Fantastico was alright at ACA). Danielson/Rave was similar to their second match from a show I can't really remember (Fight at the Roxbury?), Hero/Black was alot of fun, the tag title match was great and the main event was a good way to end the show.*​


----------



## KingCrash

Benjo™;7465331 said:


> What's Claudio like in wXw anyway? Like how he was in ROH in 2007?


Pretty much, except he has more fun there. He has a very good match with Zack Sabre Jr. in Feb. which might be his best match this year and then both the ones with Danielson for the title and the partial comedy match with Douglas for Dead End IX is better then anything he's done in ROH this year.


----------



## KingKicks

KingCrash said:


> Pretty much, except he has more fun there. He has a very good match with Zack Sabre Jr. in Feb. which might be his best match this year and then both the ones with Danielson for the title and the partial comedy match with Douglas for Dead End IX is better then anything he's done in ROH this year.


I'll need to check all of that out.

I've always thought it was ashame with what Claudio's become in ROH, in 2007 the guy was probably one of my favourite wrestlers the entire year.


----------



## peep4life

Ever since Claudio had the whole falling out with his WWE contract he hasn't been the same, sometimes it seems like he's not even trying.


----------



## McQueen

-Mystery- and I demand more wXw love in this thread. The fans can somewhat be outright annoying with all of the chanting but that company and PWG are the only things keeping me remotely interested in indy wrasslin.


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> -Mystery- and I demand more wXw love in this thread. The fans can somewhat be outright annoying with all of the chanting but that company and PWG are the only things keeping me remotely interested in indy wrasslin.


Agreed. I wish ROH would start carrying wXw and not just select shows. The sporadic SMV don't help much since I don't know when to have money and such. Also, a damn shame ROH has damn near given up on producing FIP shows cause that was the best shit going on the indies.


----------



## Obfuscation

McQueen said:


> -Mystery- and I demand more wXw love in this thread. The fans can somewhat be outright annoying with all of the chanting but that company and PWG are the only things keeping me remotely interested in indy wrasslin.


Chikara is the way to go. It really is.


----------



## jawbreaker

Eh, PWG is better. But then, PWG is better than everything.


----------



## Obfuscation

It was apart of a good inside joke, but I still would put Chikara slightly above PWG right now. Both are easily the best indy promotions going in the US right now. ROH is at a very dull point(still good tho), FIP isn't being released or isn't even around, I'm not sure. And the rest are whatever or not really thriving.


----------



## McQueen

Fuck CHIKARA and the Green Lantern!

Actually anything from 2009 PWG that is really worth having aside from 99 & 100?


----------



## KingCrash

See now that's just crazy talk.

DDT4 is a great overall show. Omega & Taylor getting screwed out of the titles, Hybrid Dolphins (Bryan/Roddy) vs. MCMG and then Bryan and Roddy just laying a beating on The Young Bucks. PWG's had the better matches overall, but Chikara's had the best booking with their storylines and feuds. And they really need to release FIP's Battle of the Belts immediately.


----------



## McQueen

I really enjoy that Kenny Omega guy when hes not hitting people with fake Hadokens.


----------



## KingCrash

That's partly why it's a little strange ROH doesn't use him and Kenny King more then they do. They need to create more stars and there's two just sitting there. Omega cuts the comedy a little more when he does wrestle in ROH and King just has that charisma that some of the bigger names don't have (Tyler Black).


----------



## McQueen

I find Black so overated these days its not even funny. The guy has loads of talent but like you said is lacking the qualities of a star. 

I see King making it to the WWE at some point.


----------



## Obfuscation

I think Black is just fine. Sure, maybe since I'm a big fan I could be biased but it's not like the guy is a ZERO charismatic kinda guy. His talent is there, but his character overall isn't really anything that is needed to be driven by uber charisma. idk, just doesn't seem like it's a huge flaw for the guy. Honestly, w/his lack of charisma I still find him more entertaining than Austin Aries.

Yeah, I really do.


----------



## KingCrash

And now the ROH fanbase is starting to turn on Black because of that and the title chase that will never end. By the time he wins the belt the fans will either not care and actively hate it. At least with Gabe's idea by this time we'd be ready for a Davey run. Gabe knew something about world titles. Now tag titles, that's another issue (Hey, how about another useless Briscoe title run, Yay!)

And the moment King hits the E Shelton's gone to TNA.


----------



## McQueen

No haven't you heard Shelton is a future World Champion! The internet says so!


----------



## Obfuscation

Those same people also thought Paul London was too.


----------



## McQueen

Maybe Paul London will be Heavyweight Champion of the Universe when he starts working for Larry Sweeney's promotion. You never know.


----------



## Obfuscation

Only if Sweeney doesn't reserve that title for himself.


----------



## KingCrash

Nah, Sweeney's too smart for that. He'd only take the Southern States Oil Rig title for himself. God I wish Sweeney could get just one show for his "promotion". Won't be doing that living at Ian's house.


----------



## McQueen

Hey now, the Southern States Oil Rig Championship is the most presigious title in south western Louisiana.


----------



## Obfuscation

He must book the biggest gimmick 16 man tag or something on his show. If we get that show to actually occur, we will need the world's most absurd bout. Something that even makes Vince Russo look puzzled.


----------



## -GP-

Pole on a pole?


----------



## McQueen

Three sided ring IMO.


----------



## Lost10

I just checked the ROH site and PWG: Sells out is now Sold out, and I have a feeling that this will be the second time that they will send me that "Sold-Out" letter. I'm still waiting for my order after 12 days. It's usually faster that's why I have this feeling.


----------



## Maxx Hero

I saw this one crazy Mexican match years ago. So it started out on on one in the ring and I was like cool, its two halfway decent lucha guys. Then they went out of the ring and fought in the crowd and I was pumped. They were doing stiff chair shots. They worked their way to the bathrooms and fought there. Chicks were screaming and running around. Now that I thionk of it that was the cleanest Mexican bathroom I have ever seen. It was cleaner than at the restaurant I manage. As they fought it looked like they were looking for something. I should mention that in the ring there is a pole and on the top there is a lock box so at this point I realize they must be searching for the key.

Now they go fight in the parking lot, and what do they find? Anothing ring, with a full cage set up to boot. They go inside, do two spots, leave the cage and then one guy finds the key under the second ring. So they fight back into the arena. where they run into another masked guy and one of the guys tags in the rnadom guy who now enters the match. Now they get out tables...turns out before you can get the lock box you need to put an opponent throught the table. So they do some more random spots. The one guy tags himself back in and gets a table spot. He is going to unlock the box when the random third guy tags himself in, hits (botches) a random suplex and wins. Ya, Sweeney should do it.

Or you could just redo Cage Of Death 6 with the 4 on 4 match. That was very confusing. A royal rumble, double ring, cage, elimination, eight man ladder match for a tag title. WTF? Who booked that shit?


----------



## Obfuscation

:lmao 

and the only way to eliminate anyone was to THROW them off the top. That just had bad written all over it. Can't say I didn't enjoy the SWERVES during that match either.


----------



## Mark.

*ROH - Take No Prisoners 2009*


*Chris Hero, Incognito & American Wolves vs El Generico, Kevin Steen, Jay Briscoe & Magno* - *****

*Fight Without Honor
Jimmy Jacobs vs Necro Butcher* - ****1/2*

*Claudio Castagnoli vs Brent Albright vs Blue Demon Jr.* - ***1/2*

*Alex Koslov vs Roderick Strong* - ****1/2*

*ROH World Championship
Four Corner Survival
Jerry Lynn vs Erick Stevens vs D-Lo Brown vs Bryan Danielson* - ****1/2*


*Austin Aries & Katsuhiko Nakajima vs Tyler Black & KENTA*

Wow is all I can say. Most people may be down in the dumps lately about ROH, but this is the third show in a row with a MOTYC on it. KENTA is on a roll, with him being in all three of those matches and he was THE MAN in this match. The crowd was at it's hottest of the night whenever he was in the ring and they couldn't get enough of him. They actually _booed_ Tyler whenever he got tagged in. Let's be fair, he's not been as interesting ever since Injustice II. He's become very predictable and hardly changes things up anymore. When one of your top faces is getting booed, something is wrong. Aries was also great in this. He provided the much-needed heelish behaviour in this, and he's a great heel, that Nakajima couldn't have provided. The people really bought into him and wanted him to get his arse kicked, and he made for one of my favourite moments of the match. When he kicked KENTA in the face, then went over to Tyler and did the same to him. Nakajima was very good too, mostly because his sequences with KENTA were the highlights. The best moment was definitely after they both collapsed in the middle of the ring, and the camera pans out to show the entire crowd on their feet, chanting "ROH!". The best match of the show by a mile, but it was the only one given a significant amount of time. This show is a big improvement on Caged Collision, but I do feel that PPV quality has dropped big time since Pearce took over.

*****1/4*​


----------



## superdfraer

Hey. Anyone know where I can get CZW dvds cheaper? I'm a after some of the 06 shows that are part of they ROH/CZW feud, but Smartmark wants 20 bucks a piece, and ebay doesn't have anything. Just wondered if anyone knew a better place?


----------



## Obfuscation

20 bucks is a pretty fair price for those DVDs. I'm just saying. Those shows weren't that bad(I enjoyed most) and I say if you can't score any for cheaper, compromise and buy for the set price or d/l.


----------



## Platt

My PWG arrived today  Just started watching Express Written Consent and noticed it's only 2 hours 15 long is that the usual length of PWG shows?


----------



## Lost10

My order arrived today (Driven 2007) but without the PWG Sells Out DVD....  I've got a question about the PWG site. What *Plus S&H* means under the DVDs?


----------



## Groovemachine

^ Plus shipping and handling.


----------



## peep4life

Platt said:


> My PWG arrived today  Just started watching Express Written Consent and noticed it's only 2 hours 15 long is that the usual length of PWG shows?


They are usually around three hours. I think that was just a short show cause it started late.


----------



## Platt

Just finished watching the main event really enjoyed the show can't wait to watch 99 & 100.


----------



## erikstans07

My PWG DDT4 2009, ASW 2 Night 2 and my IWA: Texas/ACW Best of JT Lamotta DVD arrived today.

Here's one of the matches on the Lamotta DVD.

*IWA: Texas/ACW (8/5/07)*
JT Lamotta vs. Matt Sydal *****1/4*


----------



## vivalabrave

Videowire

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=reFxVbbZaq4

Briscoes in a cornfield and Hero's SWANK Misawa shirt = many Youtube views. Pretty good promo from Hero on Storm as well.


----------



## Lost10

Groovemachine said:


> ^ Plus shipping and handling.


Yeah, but why when you checkout your order on Pay Pal and you select you country an extra cost is added?


----------



## erikstans07

Just saw the best 5 minute match I'll probably ever see.

*IWA: Texas/ACW (12/16/07)*
JT Lamotta vs. Arik Cannon ****1/2*


----------



## KingCrash

*wXw Back To The Roots VIII*

Absolute Andy vs. Emil Sitoci - **3/4

Andrew Patterson & Karsten Beck vs. Big Van Walter - **

*No. 1 Contenders Match*
Revolution Purple (Adam Polak & Lazio Fe) vs. The Thrillers (Mark Haskins & Joel Redman) - ***1/4

Martin Stone vs. Michael Kovac - ***

Axel Dieter Jr. vs. Dan Marshall - **1/2

Crimson City Saga (Tommy End & Zack Sabre Jr.) vs. The Kartel (Sha Samuels & Terry Frazier) - ***1/2

*wXw World Heavyweight Title*
Bad Bones vs. Steve Douglas - ****

Another good show by wXw. Walter looked like a beast in the squash match, the two tag matches were solid and Bones and Stevie killed each other in the main event.​


----------



## Obfuscation

Platt said:


> My PWG arrived today  Just started watching Express Written Consent and noticed it's only 2 hours 15 long is that the usual length of PWG shows?


Actually yeah. Shows like BOLA & ASW tend to go like towards the 3 hour mark, but quite a bit of their smaller shows tend to not even go 120 min. But the quality is always good, so the 15 is worth it.


----------



## KingCrash

Colt Cabana's promo to Chuck Taylor for PWG's Threemendous II. Awesome.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHUceBsaxgk


----------



## S-Mac

_That just proves that Cabana is god_


----------



## antoniomare007

that's the Cabana i missed


----------



## Platt

Hailsabin said:


> Actually yeah. Shows like BOLA & ASW tend to go like towards the 3 hour mark, but quite a bit of their smaller shows tend to not even go 120 min. But the quality is always good, so the 15 is worth it.


I actually like the shorter show, I could watch it all in one sitting without feeling worn out like I do sometimes sitting through a 3+ hour ROH show.


----------



## erikstans07

*PWG DDT4 (5/22/09)*

Hybrid Dolphins (Bryan Danielson & Roderick Strong) vs. The Dynasty (Joey Ryan & Scott Lost) ****3/4*

Dark & Lovely (Human Tornado & Scorpio Sky) vs. Men of Low Moral Fiber (Kenny Omega & Chuck Taylor) ******

*PWG World Tag Team Championship*
The Young Bucks (Nick & Matt Jackson) (c) vs. Brandon & Dustin Cutler ****3/4*

Malachi Jackson vs. Phoenix Star ***3/4*

*PWG World Tag Team Championship*
The Young Bucks (Nick & Matt Jackson) (c) vs. Men of Low Moral Fiber (Kenny Omega & Chuck Taylor) ******

Hybrid Dolphins (Bryan Danielson & Roderick Strong) vs. Motor City Machine Guns (Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin) *****1/2*

*PWG World Championship*
Chris Hero (c) vs. Joey Ryan ****3/4*
_If not for some sloppiness, this would have gotten 4 stars. I really liked the match though._

*PWG World Tag Team Championship*
The Young Bucks (Nick & Matt Jackson) (c) vs. Hybrid Dolphins (Bryan Danielson & Roderick Strong) *****1/4*

*One of the best shows I have ever seen. Just amazing.*​


----------



## jawbreaker

Good lord. This show looks fucking epic. And then you add in that they reshuffled the card at the last minute due to two no-shows and an injury.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Dark & Lovely vs. Men of Low Moral Fiber

Along with 2 Skinny Black Guys, best tag team names ever.


----------



## Lost10

I'm thinking of buying this DVD after this review. I know the answer but is it worth the money for a new PWG Fan (I've seen the 2 first shows from 2009)?


----------



## jawbreaker

PWG has yet to put out a DVD this year that is not worth the money. When I'm old and rich, I swear I will donate a million dollars to PWG to make up for the shows I've downloaded due to being young and broke.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

jawbreaker said:


> PWG has yet to put out a DVD this year that is not worth the money. When I'm old and rich, I swear I will donate a million dollars to PWG to make up for the shows I've downloaded due to being young and broke.


Don't.


----------



## jawbreaker

superdupersonic said:


> Don't.


When you're as rich as I'm going to be in this fantasy world, what's a million here or there?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Give it to a company that bends over backwards when it comes to customer service, like ROH or Chikara.


----------



## MF39

Just got paid today and already ordered DDT4 2009, I can hardly wait till it gets here.


----------



## Obfuscation

Platt said:


> I actually like the shorter show, I could watch it all in one sitting without feeling worn out like I do sometimes sitting through a 3+ hour ROH show.


I'm w/ya on that. Just get a more easy flowing vibe from those shows. Not saying all ROH shows do that, but sometimes it gets to be a bit of a chore when the shows just go on for SO long. Really takes a lot out of ya when watching.


----------



## jawbreaker

superdupersonic said:


> Give it to a company that bends over backwards when it comes to customer service, like ROH or Chikara.


ROH is getting about ten million dollars for being the first indy company I got into, and making me download all those shows. I haven't settled on a price tag for Chikara yet, but it'll probably be between three and five million.


----------



## kwjr86

erikstans07 said:


> *PWG DDT4 (5/22/09)*
> 
> Hybrid Dolphins (Bryan Danielson & Roderick Strong) vs. The Dynasty (Joey Ryan & Scott Lost) ****3/4*
> 
> Dark & Lovely (Human Tornado & Scorpio Sky) vs. Men of Low Moral Fiber (Kenny Omega & Chuck Taylor) ******
> 
> *PWG World Tag Team Championship*
> The Young Bucks (Nick & Matt Jackson) (c) vs. Brandon & Dustin Cutler ****3/4*
> 
> Malachi Jackson vs. Phoenix Star ***3/4*
> 
> *PWG World Tag Team Championship*
> The Young Bucks (Nick & Matt Jackson) (c) vs. Men of Low Moral Fiber (Kenny Omega & Chuck Taylor) ******
> 
> Hybrid Dolphins (Bryan Danielson & Roderick Strong) vs. Motor City Machine Guns (Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin) *****1/2*
> 
> *PWG World Championship*
> Chris Hero (c) vs. Joey Ryan ****3/4*
> _If not for some sloppiness, this would have gotten 4 stars. I really liked the match though._
> 
> *PWG World Tag Team Championship*
> The Young Bucks (Nick & Matt Jackson) (c) vs. Hybrid Dolphins (Bryan Danielson & Roderick Strong) *****1/4*
> 
> *One of the best shows I have ever seen. Just amazing.*​


Wow this show sounds incredible. I just started downloading it and can't wait to check it out. THANK YOU.


----------



## Platt

ROH needs to get DDT4 in stock soon.


----------



## KingKicks

RING OF HONOR BUY 3, GET 2 FREE DVD SALE!!!

You can now get 2 free Ring of Honor DVD's with every 3 you purchase. Non-ROH titles are not included in the sale. It is very important you read all of the directions below before placing your order:

1) You will receive 2 Free Ring of Honor DVD for every 3 you purchase. If you buy 6 DVD's you get 4 free, if you buy 9 DVD's you get 6 free, if you purchase 12 DVD's you get 8 free, etc.. There is no limit. Your regular priced & free selections must be a Ring of Honor, Straight Shootin, or Secrets of the Ring title. Non ROH titles are not included in this sale. You may add other items to your order but they would not count towards the sale promotion. 
2) Place the items you are ordering in the shopping cart at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. Write in your free selections in the "Special Instructions" section so you are not charged for the items. If you place your free items in the shopping cart you will be billed for them and adjustments will not be made.
3) Your free selections must be the lowest priced item you are buying.
4) This offer is good on all DVD's listed under the "Ring of Honor DVD's" & "Straight Shootin DVD" sections at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. NON ROH DVD ARE NOT INCLUDED IN THIS SALE. 

Special Live Event Bonus: This sale will also be in effect at this weekend's live events in Toronto.

Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Monday, July 27th at noon EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com. 

*Please note the buy 3, get 2 free offer is ONLY good on Ring of Honor show titles, Best Of's, Straight Shootin', and Secrets of the Ring titles. This includes all ROH titles marked down in the "Weekly Specials" section.

NEW DVD RELEASES!!!

The following DVD's are now available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:










Validation- Edison, NJ 5/9/09 (DVD)

Features The American Wolves vs. Bryan Danielson & Kevin Steen for the World Tag Team Titles; Jerry Lynn vs. Jay Briscoe for the ROH World Title; Joey Ryan vs. Colt Cabana; Chris Hero vs. Sonjay Dutt; plus more.
1. Eddie Kingston vs. Ricky Reyes
2. Brent Albright & Erick Stevens vs. The Super Smash Brothers
3. Sonjay Dutt vs. Chris Hero
4. Necro Butcher & Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave & Claudio Castagnoli
5. Rhett Titus & Kenny King vs. Alex Payne & Grizzly Redwood
6. Joey Ryan vs. Colt Cabana
7. World Tag Team Title Match: The American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen & Bryan Danielson
8. ROH World Title Match: Jerrry Lynn vs. Jay Briscoe

WWE The Bash 2009 (DVD)

Features Randy Orton vs. Triple H in a Three Stages of Hell Match for the WWE Title; Title vs. Mask with Chris Jericho defending the I-C Title against Rey Mysterio and his mask; plus more.
1. ECW Title Scramble Match: Tommy Dreamer vs. Christian vs. Fit Finlay vs. Jack Swagger vs. Mark Henry
2. I-C Title vs, Mask Match: Chris Jericho vs. Rey Mysterio
3. No DQ, No Countout: Great Khali vs. Dolph Ziggler
4. Unified Tag Team Title Match: Primo & Carlito vs. Ted DiBiase & Cody Rhodes vs. Chris Jericho & Edge
5. WWE Women's Title: Melina vs. Michelle McCool
6. World Title Match: CM Punk vs. Jeff Hardy
7. John Cena vs. The Niz
8. WWE Title Three Stages of Hell Match: Randy Orton vs. Triple H


----------



## will94

Looks like ROH rescinded the B3G2 sale and went with the B2G1 instead.


----------



## Punk2710

^^^^^ ROH must have changed the sale. Buy 2 get 1 Free


will94 beat me to it

**has there been any pic threads of peoples indy collection?


----------



## Platt

I posted pics of my collection in the DVd thread in premium section a long time ago.


----------



## KingCrash

Damn, wish they kept the sale B3G2 free. Validation's card seems weaker then Never Say Die's, and why in the hell did they call it Validation anyway?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Because all those who said Lynn should have never been champion were validated?

I went ahead and made 2 orders, along with the July 4 that's still gotta be cleared. From highspots, I got 99, DDT4 2009, Bicentennial weekend, Guitarmageddon, and Uncanny X-Mas.

In the current ROH sale, I got Bedlam, A Cut Above, The Homecoming II, and Never Say Die, with Stylin' & Profilin' and Insanity Unleashed as the free picks.


----------



## peep4life

Validation looks pretty shitty, which I'm glad for cause I'm trying to save some cash. While Pearce's booking has sucked, it has saved me a lot of money, money I will use at the craps table this weekend in Vegas for my buddy's bachelor party. Thanks again Pearce for being awful.


----------



## slakins

I'm new to this site and am interested in buying, selling and trading old school WWF. AWA, NWA Wrestling dvds?
Could you please help me out as to where I would need to go on here?

Thanks


----------



## KaijuFan

superdupersonic said:


> Because all those who said Lynn should have never been champion were validated?
> 
> In the current ROH sale, I got Bedlam, A Cut Above, The Homecoming II, and Never Say Die, with Stylin' & Profilin' and Insanity Unleashed as the free picks.


Bedlam was bleh live, aside from the Kota/Davey match which was awesome. Colt/Lynn from Homecoming 2 was fantastic as was Lynn/Hero from Never Say Die(but the MOTN for that show was Davey/Steen by far)


----------



## jawbreaker

Never Say Die looks like the very definition of a two-match show. Not sure just how much I want it, although I REALLY want to see the Davey/Steen match, and also probably Lynn/Hero.


----------



## PulseGlazer

I'm going to just go out and support the shit out of PWG at this point.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

I just bought Ring Of Honor: Best in the World DVD compilation. Is it any good? It has Kobashi/Joe, KENTA/Aries, and other matches.


----------



## Obfuscation

Yeah, it's good. Kobashi/Joe is actually worth the 10 bucks that set costs. Having the rest is just a plus. 

Glad people are realizing that PWG is better than ROH. I've thought that for a few years now. Briscoes were rarely there, so that helped. (I blame Gabe for causing a certain dislike for ROH's tag division)


----------



## Lost10

WCW Rules said:


> I just bought Ring Of Honor: Best in the World DVD compilation. Is it any good? It has Kobashi/Joe, KENTA/Aries, and other matches.


This was my first ROH Order (May 09). I can say without second thought that you made a very good choice. The Hightlights (with my ratings) are:

Briscoes vs. Doi & Shingo *(****3/4)*
Castagnoli vs. El Generico *(****-1/4)*
Joe vs. Kobashi *(****1/2-3/4)*
KENTA vs. Aries *(****)*
I'm also thinking of getting A Cut Above, Homecoming II and Never Say Die as a free choice. I know that they are B-Shows but I really want to support ROH.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

Thanks. I'm gonna buy the rest of the ROH compilations they have; Greatest Rivalries, Bloodstained Honor, and Stars of Honor. For 10 or so bucks, and nine or so good matches on each, they're a steal. However, any reason they're not selling PPVs anymore? I shop at FYE, and FYE used to carry ROH PPVs. They no longer do so.

Is PWG Sells Out a good set as well? And Best of Dragon Gate Vol. 1: Wrestling's Future Revealed? I'm broadening my horizons from the WWE DVD sets I buy. If only they sold NOAH/NJPW DVDs at FYE.


----------



## KingCrash

PWG Sells Out is one of the best comps out there. Pretty much hits the highlights of PWG until about late 2007 and there's like one match on there I didn't like out of three DVDs worth. Haven't seen the Dragon Gate one yet. And all the other ROH comps are good to great as well for the price.


----------



## ECW fan

WCW Rules said:


> Is PWG Sells Out a good set as well? And Best of Dragon Gate Vol. 1: Wrestling's Future Revealed? I'm broadening my horizons from the WWE DVD sets I buy. If only they sold NOAH/NJPW DVDs at FYE.


I just got done watching the Dragon Gate set today. Honestly, it's good but could have been _alot_ better. It does have a couple great standout matches, namely the ones involving Jushin Thunder Liger. The commentary by Dave Prazak and Lenny Leonard is really well done too. If you can get this DVD for $10 or under I'd say go for it. 

Btw the PWG Sells Out DVD is fucking amazing. I would agree that it is one of the best comps out there. Defiantly get that one.


----------



## Sephiroth

Hey, quick question: is anyone here a member of the torrent site Demonoid?

I'm not begging for invites or whatever, I'm just wondering how often they open their registration. I hope this doesn't count as talking about other forums since I'm more interested in the torrent part of the site than anything else.


----------



## KingCrash

I think they may have opened it up just twice since coming back about 7 or 8 months ago.

And did ROH run out of PWG's 99 already? And something wrestling related, FIP's card for 8/1, so we'll see it sometime in 2011 if we're lucky.



> The Skinny on FIP’s August Event
> Saturday, August 1st , 2009
> National Guard Armory
> 8551 W. Venable St., Crystal River, FL 34429
> Doors open at 7:30 pm and show starts at 8 pm
> Tickets are $20 Ringside, $15 GA & Kids 13 and under $10 GA
> Advance tickets - $12 GA & Kids 13 and under $8 GA
> To purchase advance tickets call (352) 422-4582 or visit www.FullImpactPro.com
> 
> Already Signed:
> 
> FIP World Heavyweight Title Match
> Davey Richards w/HBE vs. Kenny King
> 
> FIP Tag Team Title Match Texas Tornado Rules
> Erick Stevens/Roderick Strong vs. The British Lions (w/Heartbreak Enterprises)
> 
> NO DQ Street Fight Rules
> The YRR (w/MSL) vs. The Dark City Fight Club
> 
> FIP Florida Heritage Title Match
> “Addicted to Love” Rhett Titus (w/HBE) vs. Brad Attitude
> 
> Special Challenge Match #1
> Nigel McGuiness vs. TJ Perkins
> 
> Special Challenge Match #2
> Chris Jones vs. “The Monster of the Midway” Jay Bradley
> 
> Also Scheduled to Appear:
> 
> 2 Fast 2 Furious (Nooie Lee and Jerrelle Clark)
> “CK1” Caleb Konley
> “The Marquee” Bruce Santee
> Brett Thunder
> Grizzly Redwood
> “The Bad Seed” Shawn Osborne
> Bobby Dempsey


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

ROH may as well as throw the top FIP matches on B shows to help boost sales.


----------



## -Mystery-

Words can't express how sadden I am at how Gabe's departure has sent FIP into the shitter. Not in the quality sense, but in the that Cary and co. don't give a shit about it anymore.


----------



## KingCrash

Really wish FIP either had enough money or ran more shows to justify distributing through SmartMark or somewhere else because there's six shows just sitting on Cary's shelf they right now you could argue may never see the light of day.


----------



## -Mystery-

KingCrash said:


> Really wish FIP either had enough money or ran more shows to justify distributing through SmartMark or somewhere else because there's six shows just sitting on Cary's shelf they right now you could argue may never see the light of day.


Are you referring to the 2008/2009 stuff or the 2006 stuff?

It's disappointing because I remember reading last year that Sal was suppose to be striking a deal with whomever produces the Shimmer DVDs which would get the FIP ones out quicker. Gabe was really the driving force behind getting FIP out there because he really loved that promotion.


----------



## KingCrash

I meant the two 08 shows and the four 09 shows including Battle of The Belts and King's face turn. Guess ROH will have to improve financially before we see anymore FIP shows. I'd rather see most of them then Validation.


----------



## -Mystery-

KingCrash said:


> I meant the two 08 shows and the four 09 shows including Battle of The Belts and King's face turn. Guess ROH will have to improve financially before we see anymore FIP shows. I'd rather see most of them then Validation.


Yeah, probably. I do like your idea though of maybe asking SMV with some help producing the DVDs. At this point, selling the library is probably the best idea. 

But man, '06 has like 11 shows that probably will never see the light of day with some awesome gems. One show has Strong/Danielson, Mamaluke/Cabana, Strong & Fast and Furious/Rave, Aries, & Evans. I know another has Danielson carrying JAY FUCKING FURY to a 27 minute great match. But damn, the gems are really endless. I remember reading one of Gabe's blogs where he praised the fuck out of Danielson's '06 title reign.

FIP was better than a lot of the shit ROH was producing in '07 and '08.


----------



## KingCrash

Damn, didn't know about those. Can't see the logic of not releasing those, even if it was just a best of 06 Vol. 1, 2, etc. At some point FIP's going to have to resolve this so someone can see the shows besides 100 people in Florida.


----------



## -Mystery-

KingCrash said:


> Damn, didn't know about those. Can't see the logic of not releasing those, even if it was just a best of 06 Vol. 1, 2, etc. At some point FIP's going to have to resolve this so someone can see the shows besides 100 people in Florida.


Yeah, along with the talks of getting the Shimmer people to produce their DVDs also came talks of packaging all unreleased shows in 2 show sets, which they actually started, but never bothered to finish. Then, I think they talked (which might have been before the 2 show set talks) about putting title matches from '06 as bonus matches on some DVDs (i.e. Lethal/Danielson on Domination).

I kid you not when I say that Gabe is the only reason we saw as much FIP as we did. If it were up to Cary, a lot of FIP would still be sitting in production. Cary doesn't give a shit about FIP or even Shimmer for that matter. Prazak was smart and knew this hence why he went and found his own production company for Shimmer DVDs.

I think Sal is just too busy ever since his wife died to bother trying to pawn the library off to another production company, which I totally understand cause family comes first and everything.


----------



## FITZ

I don't understand how FIP is in business if they don't release their shows onto DVD. There is no way that their small crowds are supporting the company so how and why are they still operating?

I wish them the best as I have some of their DVDs and there is some great stuff on it if you know where to look.


----------



## Obfuscation

I was always curious about those FIP shows that never came out from 2006. After going back and looking at the history of those shows, I REALLY wanted to see the Jay Fury push towards the belt. Sounded like good stuff.


----------



## Blasko

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ens95q3WF0M

Watch. Love. Rejoice.


----------



## Obfuscation

TENRYU~~~~


----------



## Blasko

I'm slightly disappointed in said match. Since I speant over a year or so looking and got this. 

Take it for what it's worth and that's some of the best strike exchanges in NOAH's history.


----------



## Obfuscation

I enjoyed it. <3 both Tenryu & Misawa. Always win.(mostly)


----------



## Platt

Just started watching PWG 99 and the guy doing the opening promo (sorry don't know his name) is clearly a Top Gear fan love the stig intro syle promo


----------



## McQueen

Top Gun Talwar i'd presume?

Edit: Nevermind you said Top Gear. I must still be drunk.


----------



## jawbreaker

Excalibur usually does the show-opening promos.


----------



## KingKicks

Decided to get some wXw finally watched. The crowd was far more annoying then last year's 16 carat and they really affected alot of the matches badly (for me anyway) except Danielson/Bones.

Tyler Black vs. Chris Sabin ****1/2*

Bryan Danielson vs. Doug Williams ****1/4*

Tyler Black vs. Shingo ****1/2*

Bryan Danielson vs. Bad Bones ****3/4-*****


----------



## McQueen

Am I the only one who loved Sekimoto vs Stone?


----------



## antoniomare007

you should watch Sekimoto vs Okabashi 6/29 (it's on yutube). great slow paced heavyweight battle


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

CHRISTMAS IN JULY SALE
Monday, July 27, 2009

CHRISTMAS IN JULY SALE- TAKE 35% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!

You can now save 35% off your order on almost all items listed on the website with no minimum purchase. This sale includes all DVD's, tickets, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com. 

This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events.

To redeem your 35% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: july into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Offer ends on Friday, July 31st at midnight EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Bret Hart Autograph Tickets, DVD Subscription Pacakges, and Gift Certificates are the only items NOT included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.


----------



## -Mystery-

DVD sales gotta seriously be in the shitter. I don't think ROH has ever given out this many 30% or 35% sales this far into the year.

Too bad they don't have the WCW DVD up for pre-order.


----------



## KaijuFan

To bad I owe my bank so much money otherwise I'd snatch up Supercard 4. I suppose you're right Mystery about the sales, I can't remember being so many big sales this often. Hopefully it doesn't lessen the Black Friday sale.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Black Friday should be a Big Ten WITH 50% off.


----------



## smitlick

lol... cant complain tho as a buyer its much better especially for us aussies.. Just picked up the following for $20 aus each

Ring Of Homicide II
Rising Above 2008
All Star Extravaganza IV
Final Battle 2008


----------



## McQueen

I bought PWG 99 & 100 on Sunday. Fuck 2009 ROH.


----------



## Mark.

*ROH - The Hunt Begins


Jimmy Jacobs vs Tyler Black - ***1/4

Four Corner Survival
Jay Briscoe vs Roderick Strong vs Kenny Omega vs Austin Aries - ***

Jimmy Rave & Claudio Castagnoli vs Colt Cabana & Brent Albright
- ***


American Wolves & Sylvain Grenier vs Kevin Steen, El Generico & Bryan Danielson*

Great heat-gaining segment just before this, with Sylvain singing the American anthem with his spectacular voice. Not that it was necessary, his home crowd already seems against him. It is pretty unbelievable in kayfabe terms why this is happening, ESPECIALLY after his La Resistance run, which he's known most for. Match of the Night, by far. But you could probably tell that already by looking at the card. Just great action from start to finish and the crowd was far from dead this time. Sylvain wasn't exactly an improvement on this, but he had heat and I found him enjoyable. I liked the buildup to a showdown between him and Steen, then getting his ass handed to him. I honestly wouldn't mind a match between these two. Steen's a great worker and it wouldn't be the first time he'd have to work a WWE style. He had a really good match with Joey Matthews last year. ROH has been pretty great six-man tags this year, and while I wouldn't call this the best, it's still very good. This did a good little bit of angle advancement here too. Basically that Steenerico aren't backing down because they lost the belts and they're still coming after the Wolves, as well as bringing Dragon into the mix, which should make for some great matches. The Wolves are going to be put over big time when this is all over. Just a very exciting, very enjoyable, very good match.

****3/4*​


----------



## tomcat85

*Must have indy DVDs, Help me out.*

I'm new to the indy scene and I want to a pick up an ROH dvd and a PWG dvd. What would you guys recommend?


Thanks


----------



## Lost10

*Re: Must have indy DVDs, Help me out.*

I started watching PWG 1 or 2 months ago so I can't suggest you something from there but I can suggest you Man Up from ROH.


----------



## Kypsta

*Re: Must have indy DVDs, Help me out.*

If you're looking to get a good variety of pre-09 PWG stuff, Sells Out is a great comp. But DDT 4 from this year is phenomenal too, but it's 90% tag matches, so if you're looking for singles stuff, it's not going to be your cup of tea.


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Must have indy DVDs, Help me out.*

PWG Sells Out

It's an incredible DVD, 9 hours long, tons of good matches, and you can get it for a pretty low price.


----------



## KYSeahawks

Just watched two downloaded matches from PWG Express Written Consent and I must say it is more entertaining than alot of ROH from this year.

El Generico vs Kenny Omega-***3/4

6 Man Tag
Young Bucks & Paul London vs Joey Ryan,Scott Lost,Karl Anderson-****

Really entertained by Omega and Generico almost went 4 stars for it and tag match had slow parts but really nonstop action throughout.


----------



## PulseGlazer

*Re: Must have indy DVDs, Help me out.*

PWG Sells Out, PWG 99, PWG 100, this year's DDT.

Chikara - any year's Best of.

ROH - This is rough- off the top of my head- Final Showdown, Stalemate, Manhattan Mayhem, Supercard of Honor, Better than our Best, Supercard of Honor 3, Death before Dishonor 3, 4 and 6. Glory by Honor V Night 2, First anniversary show, fifth year festival Liverpool, fifth year festival finale, Final Battle 04, 05, 06, Man Up, and Driven.

That about cover it?


----------



## PulseGlazer

KYSeahawks said:


> Just watched two downloaded matches from PWG Express Written Consent and I must say it is more entertaining than alot of ROH from this year.
> 
> El Generico vs Kenny Omega-***3/4
> 
> 6 Man Tag
> Young Bucks & Paul London vs Joey Ryan,Scott Lost,Karl Anderson-****
> 
> Really entertained by Omega and Generico almost went 4 stars for it and tag match had slow parts but really nonstop action throughout.


Slow parts with nonstop actian eh?


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Must have indy DVDs, Help me out.*

from PWG: PWG Sells Out, any Battle of Los Angeles and DDT 4

Supercard of Honor I, II, III or IV, The Tokyo Summit, ROH's Best in the World compilation DVD (you can get this at retail stores, Final Battle 2008 etc.


----------



## Groovemachine

*Re: Must have indy DVDs, Help me out.*

Supercard of Honor 3 is my favourite ROH show ever.

Driven has a great card that is completely varied throughout, much like the oft-mentioned Manhattan Mayhem.


----------



## Maxx Hero

*Re: Must have indy DVDs, Help me out.*

None. Save your money. Call me cheap, but I feel the world would be a better place if people were a bit thriftier. Then again I also am know to say that kissing ass makes the world go round.


----------



## erikstans07

*PWG 2006 Battle of Los Angeles - Night 3 (9/2/06)*
CIMA vs. El Generico *****1/4*

*ROH Night of the Grudges (6/14/03)*
AJ Styles vs. Paul London *****1/2*

*PWG All Star Weekend 5 - Night 2 (4/8/07)*
Kaz Hayashi vs. PAC *****1/2*


----------



## MrPaiMei

That CIMA-Generico match was brilliant. Back when the Redline meant something too... truly THE breakout match for the Generico we love today imo.


----------



## KingKicks

Watched my first few matches of Dragon Gate in over a year today.

7/19/09

Masato Yoshino, BxB Hulk & PAC vs. Dragon Kid, Taku Iwasa & Akira Tozawa ****3/4*

Ryo Saito & Genki Horiguchi vs. Shingo Takagi & YAMATO ***3/4*

Naruki Doi vs. CIMA ****3/4*


----------



## KingCrash

ROH Vidwire is up http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xU1kfjLwLjc

Lance's goodbye promo, Nigel's going old school, and let's see if anyone can figure out what the hell is going on with Cabana/Briscoes/Steenerico.

Oh, and they threaten Albright/Claudio in a steel cage.


----------



## Kypsta

KingCrash said:


> Oh, and they threaten Albright/Claudio in a steel cage.


Oh God, whatever their demands are, we give in.


----------



## KingKicks

-Albright vs. Claudio in a cage? are you fucking serious?

-The return of Pure style Nigel seems to finally be here.

-The Art of Wrestling segment made me laugh, I'll admit. I'm guessing Steenerico/Briscoes in Philly then....sounds good. Also looking forward to Aries "lottery"


----------



## WillTheBloody

A Double's magic hat and Nigel's "Fuck Indy" promo ruled. A Nigel/Kingston and Omega/Aries feud would be welcomed.


----------



## seancarleton77

Nigel is awesome, great promo. I am proud to say that I did not boo McGuinness that night in Toronto, the ungrateful fools did boo Nigel however, ehh I kinda liked being one of the few intelligent fans in the crowd that night so I guess I should thank those ignorant bastards who did boo. I look forward to the more scientific British style from Nigel.

The Briscoes, Hero and Colt Cabana are all good guys! 

I know not everyone likes him but Austin Aries is not much different on and off camera and I thought that was great... good tip next time you approach a wrestler have a drink in your hand . I wonder who Aries draws, I need to get HDNet!!!


----------



## Tarfu

Benjo™;7508471 said:


> -Albright vs. Claudio in a cage? are you fucking serious?


Atleast it's only on an HDNet episode.



rohwrestling-com said:


> So after some discussion, ROH officials have decided that this match must be held on ROH’s biggest stage, so August 14th in Philadelphia for “ROH on HDNet” Brent Albright will meet Claudio Castagnoli for the last time inside a Steel Cage Match! Both men have promised to bring an end to this feud inside those four walls, and Albright has promised that Castagnoli will be a bloody mess before he’s through. Don’t miss out on your opportunity to see this Steel Cage War as well as KENTA vs. Chris Hero, and much, much more on August 14th & 15th in Philadelphia


----------



## KYSeahawks

Sorry to be confusing but the Young Bucks/London vs Anderson,Ryan,and Lost 6 Man Tag started slow but really picked up at the end with just great action and I must say I am on the Young Bucks bandwagon now after seeing the 6 Man Tag and title defense against Strong/Davey.

Downloaded matches from 99 and all I have left is MCMG vs Young Bucks and man am I excited also have some matches from 100 and DDT 2009 to watch as well.


----------



## KaijuFan

Solid promo by Nigel. The Colt improve bit was a little like a watered down PWG skit, looks like Pearce is reigniting the Briscoes/Steenerico feud?

On a DVD note, picked up Fighting Spirit for 8 bucks. The card looked worth the price.


----------



## WillTheBloody

KaijuFan said:


> On a DVD note, picked up Fighting Spirit for 8 bucks. The card looked worth the price.


Very underrated DVD in my opinion. Both Nigel vs Morishima and NRC vs Delirious/Evans were very good, and Cabana/Williams, if you're into mat-based comedy matches like I apparently am, will thrill you.

But it's Steenerico vs Jay Briscoe and Erick Stevens that really cooks. This was the moment (at least for me) when their feud elevated to a new level. Once again, Gabe proved he could book some top-shelf stuff.

Don't sleep on Claudio/Romero or the opener either. Both are pretty good.


----------



## camstun187

just bought express written consent, 99, and 100:

Express Written Consent

Scorpio Skyy vs. Zokre - **1/2

BBOY Vs TJ Perkins - ***1/4

Kenny Omega Vs. El Generico - ****1/4

Austin Aries Vs. Necro Butcher - ***1/2

Chris Hero Vs. Human Tornado Vs. Colt Cabana - ***1/4

London/Bucks vs. the Dynasty - ****1/2

99

Cutlers/Lost vs. Luchas/Skyy - ***1/2

Danielson Vs. Chuck Taylor - ***1/4

BBoy Vs. Joey Ryan - ***

Sonjay Vs. Roderick Strong - ***

Davey Richards Vs. Kenny Omega - ****

Tyler Black Vs. El Generico - ***1/2

MCMG Vs. The Bucks - ****1/4

100

Cutlers Vs. Bucks - ***1/2

Lost Vs. Strong - ***3/4

Danielson Vs. Omega - **** (entertaining as fuck)

Paul London Vs. Joey Ryan - ****

Aries/Taylor/Tornado Vs. BBOY, Candice, Skyy - ***

Tyler Black Vs. Davey Richards - ***1/4

Sonjay Dutt Vs. El Generico - ***1/4

Chris Hero Vs. Colt Cabana - ***1/2


----------



## Platt

6/26 & 6/27 named

Detroit - Violent Tendencies

Chicago - End Of An Age


----------



## seancarleton77

Interesting little note: Adam Peace spilt my beer!


----------



## Platt

Just ordered BOLA 08


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH – Never Say Die*


Delirious vs. Ricky Reyes - **1/4

Rhett Titus & Kenny King vs. The Super Smash Brothers - **3/4

Jay Briscoe vs. Necro Butcher - **1/2

*Anything Goes Match*
Davey Richards vs. Kevin Steen - ****

Bryan Danielson vs. Sonjay Dutt vs. Eddie Edwards - ***1/4

Colt Cabana, Erick Stevens, & Brent Albright vs. The Embassy (Jimmy Rave, Claudio Castagnoli, & Joey Ryan) - ***

*ROH World Title*
Jerry Lynn vs. Chris Hero - ***1/2 - ***3/4

The main event title match and the better Anything Goes with Steen and Davey are the only must watches from the show. The tag between King/Titus and SSB was fun and made you want to see more of the SSB and King while Jay/Necro fell flat. And the Embassy match was worth it just to see Nana dance like an ass.​


----------



## erikstans07

Hmm looks like Never Say Die isn't a bad show. I got it in the Christmas in July sale. I'm outta town, so I'm looking forward to opening my mailbox when I get back next week.


----------



## FITZ

Platt said:


> Just ordered BOLA 08



Good choice. I just finished watching it myself and the last 3 matches are unbelievable and for different reasons as well.Hero/Danielson is simply a great wrestling match. They do everything perfectly and Dragon sold the injured leg like a pro, especially since the injury was carried over from his really good match with TJ Perkins. 

The 9 man tag is hilarious. It was like they just sent the 9 guys out there and told them to go and have fun. The rope breaking was a scary moment but it ended up making the match even more chaotic and ridiculous (which was a good thing in this case). Omega's promo midmatch was hilarious. 

The main event might be my new 2008 MOTY. With only the top ope Low-Ki and Hero went out there and did something special. The look on Hero's face told it all. One of the more intense matches that I have seen in a very long time. 

Night One was good as well, but Night Two more specifically the end of the show that makes it such a great event. The show firmly cements PWG as my favorite indy company.


----------



## KingKicks

Never Say Die actually looks pretty alright imo. Just ordered it along with Validation and PWG Express Written Consent and PWG The Gentle Art of Making Enemies....shame Ninety-Nine wasn't there.


----------



## antoniomare007

now that Spanky got released, PWG needs to book him so we can a have a proper Hybrid Dolphins stable


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DI4q7O3TOwY


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axcxZA2_WNU&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FiM5BF1yRps&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3J7rtEgtcyY


----------



## -Mystery-

Threemendous II is Saturday. Hmmm....


----------



## KingCrash

If London hasn't given up wrestling as a whole, would love to see Londrick vs. The Guns, The Bucks, The New H. Dolphins, etc.

And the next KC's Guest Booker is going to be Jim Cornette re-booking the Invasion. It'll be worth a download.


----------



## seancarleton77

Londrick that's a good name, I'll bet a smart guy came up with that.... all kidding aside I would love to see Kendrick in PWG, ROH & Japan but would TNA ever drop the ball with him!


----------



## -Mystery-

THE Brian Kendrick with Aries, Titus, and King would own.


----------



## ddog121

everybody wants Kendrick to go to ROH but i was thinking..... what if he goes to DGUSA instead. Think of the awesome matches there. Either way, it's nice to have Kendrick back on the indy scene.


----------



## Platt

Nothing to stop him doing both.


----------



## WillTheBloody

*GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title*: Leonardo Spanky vs KENTA

Book. It.


----------



## seancarleton77

Kendrick in Dragon Gate USA would be epic!!!


----------



## peep4life

Kendrick's gonna disappoint us all and end up jobbing to Nash and Jarrett in TNA.


----------



## -GP-

Kendrick got released? 

Picked up PWG 100 and Gentle Art of Making Enemies plus SOH IV and Double Feature II.
First order since 16 Carat Gold and King of Trios...tells you how much i'm not feeling wrestling lately...


----------



## KingKicks

I just want to see Kendrick vs. Strong. It's an Indy Dream Match I've had since 2005.


----------



## seancarleton77

That would be so sick that not only would the whole crowd but the entire viewing audience watching on DVD would get infected, good match-up! ^^^


----------



## Kypsta

Honestly, a part of me was hoping he'd get released so we could see all these fantastic matchups.

Kendrick and MCMG vs. London and Young Bucks. Hell yes.


----------



## Maxx Hero

I had not heard he was released. Only way he gets in ROH is if Dragon talks to Pearce, but from what I heard Dragon has lost all pull in the company so I don't see that happening.

Gabe is very over on Kendrick, so DGUSA is much more likely.


----------



## KingKicks

Got through a bit of recent NJPW today.

*BOSJ 2009*

*5/30/09*

Kota Ibushi vs. Koji Kanemoto ****1/4-***1/2*

*6/13/09*

Kota Ibushi vs. Jushin Liger *****

*6/14/09*

Kota Ibushi vs. Prince Devitt ****1/2-***3/4*
_8 minutes of nonstop fucking fun_

Koji Kanemoto vs. Prince Devitt ****1/4-***1/2*

*7/5/09*

The Motor City Machine Guns vs. Ryusuke Taguchi & Prince Devitt *****1/4*​


----------



## -Mystery-

Watching Davey/Steen, they totally need to do a double dog collar match in Philly or NYC.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Eh, it would kinda limit plunder and lead to a bunch of punchy kicky stuff. I'd rather see a regular rules 12 minute stiff as fuck WAR or a LMS would be the next natural progression


----------



## Recall

So tried to get back into ROH and its still not happening, and who would have thought 4 years after it became the norm duelling chants and "this is awesome" would still be about. Its a shame DVD quality has took a step back too.


----------



## Platt

SAVE 35%-40% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER-THIS WEEKEND ONLY!!!

You can now save 35%-40% off your order on all items listed on the website with no minimum purchase. This sale includes all DVD's, tickets, books, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com. All orders under $75 save 35% off the order. Orders that are $70 and up save 40% off the order.

This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events.

To redeem your 35% Off Coupon for orders under $75 just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: weekend35 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

To redeem your 40% Off Coupon for orders $75 and above just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: [/b]weekend40[/b] into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Offer ends on Monday, August 3rd at 10am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Bret Hart Autograph tickets, Gift certificates and ROH DVD Subscription Packages are not included in the sale. Preorder items are not included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on new orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above. Offer is good while supplies last.


----------



## -Mystery-

40% off? Wow. Poor ROH.


----------



## peep4life

WOW a 40% off sale. Too bad they have nothing new that interest me.


----------



## Platt

They need to get DDT4 in dammit.


----------



## McQueen

40% off nothing I want to see isn't a deal.


----------



## KingKicks

Fuck sake, and I just made an order on Wednesday night as well.


----------



## Platt

Same here.


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> 40% off nothing I want to see isn't a deal.


More FIP and wXw plz.


----------



## McQueen

I was just thinking i'd actually order some FIP if they ever had any new releases.


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> I was just thinking i'd actually order some FIP if they ever had any new releases.


I'd order some FIP, but I kinda already own all the shows. 

Fucking Cary and his lack of caring towards FIP.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Okay, this is it until the holiday season. Went ahead and ordered 16 Carat 2009, Extreme Rules, Life During Wartime, Gentle Art, and Express Written Consent. After Terminator Season 2 and the WCW set, no more fucking DVDs for awhile.


----------



## KingCrash

Picked up a couple of shirts for friends but really nothing else interests me I can't get anywhere else. And the next shows might not be any better with Bucks/Steenerico the highlight for Friday and the Submissions Match & Aries' title win for Manhattan Mayhem III.

And how behind are they on wXw? The July shows are already out now.


----------



## Maxx Hero

At 40% I may have to get a shirt or two...

Oh wait, all the shirts blow.


----------



## jawbreaker

I sort of like Nigel's new shirt.


----------



## erikstans07

*Smokey Mountain Wrestling (8/5/94)*

The Thrillseekers (Chris Jericho & Lance Storm) vs. The Heavenly Bodies (Tom Pritchard & Jimmy Del Ray) ****1/2*
_Read about this one in Jericho's book today, so I thought I'd look it up on YouTube. Jericho wrestled with a broken arm (which he sustained while attempting a shooting star press earlier that day) and ended up doing an awesome blade-job during the match. Pretty sweet match. Worth checking out._


----------



## KingCrash

*CZW – Starting Point*


BLK OUT (Sabian and Ruckus) vs. Pinkie Sanchez & Greg Excellent - **

Ryan Slater vs. Jon Dahmer vs. Drew Gulak - **1/2

Devon Moore vs. Rich Swann – *

Michael Facade vs. Tyler Veritas - DUD

“Chainsaw” Joe Gacy vs. Brain Damage - *1/2
_Brain Damage gets worse & fatter every show._

Jon Moxley vs. Scotty Vortekz - **3/4

“Quick” Carter Gray vs. B-Boy - ***1/4
_Easily the best match on the show, and manager Rodney Rush sells better then most of the roster._

*Normal Rules Match*
The Best Around (Bruce Maxwell & TJ Cannon) vs. The H8 Club (Nick Gage & Nate Hatred) - * for the match, ***** for Gage’s fake retirement speech

*CZW New Horror/Iron Man Title*
DJ Hyde vs. Egotistico Fantastico - **

*CZW World Heavyweight Title – Elimination Rules*
Trent Acid vs. Drake Younger vs. Sami Callihan - **3/4
_Why in the hell did they add Acid to this? Sober or high, he still sucks ass. Love the crowd groaning when his music played._
​


----------



## erikstans07

carter gray vs. b-boy, CZW MOTY? I'm definitely not sure, but I think ***1/4 is the highest rating I've seen in any of your reviews this year.


----------



## KingCrash

I think Drake Younger vs. Eddie Kingston's NRBW match would be the CZW MOTY (if there is such a thing) at ***1/2 to ***3/4. There would be candidates for WMOTY if not for Jenna/Sharmell.


----------



## AdrianG4

There is no way in hell that Sir Edward Kingston vs. Younger in the NRBW from the 10th anniversary show ISN'T czw's match of the year.


----------



## jawbreaker

It still blows my mind that the company that did the most for the Kingston/Hero feud is now putting on shows like, well, these.

Also, does a "Normal Rules Match" mean that you can get disqualified?


----------



## KaijuFan

35% Off eh? Looks like I'm going to catch up on my FIP!

Edit:
Damn my bank account. Going to have to wait until the Black Friday sale it seems.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Weekend Of Thunder Night One*

Jimmy Rave vs. Ace Steel **½*

*Four Corner Survival*
Homicide vs. Angel Dust vs. Dunn vs. Fast Eddie
_Ah Homicide vs. Boston fans...that was great. All this was really good for was Homcide destroying Angel Dust._ ***

Boston Street Fight*
The Carnage Crew vs. Dan Maff and BJ Whitmer ****

Low Ki vs. Chad Collyer
_THAT MOTHERFUCKER!_ ****

Dream Partner Tag Team Match*
Samoa Joe and Jay Lethal vs. John Walters and Nigel McGuinness
_Great tag match that you never see anyone talking about. They seemed to be building to a Joe/Walters match which never ended up happening._ ****½-***¾*

The Outcast Killaz vs. Davey Andrews and Shane Hagadorn ½*

Austin Aries vs. CM Punk ****¼-***½*

*ROH Tag Team Title Match*
Ricky Reyes and Rocky Romero vs. Roderick Strong and Jack Evans ***¼*

Jushin “Thunder” Liger vs. Bryan Danielson ****¼*

*Decent show overall like most 2004 ROH shows.*​


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

You underrated the tag title match. Easily the best match Reyes & Romero ever had.


----------



## KingKicks

Personally I didn't enjoy it that much. Alot of sloppy moments especially from Reyes and Evans (like that's surprising).

I've never seen it but I've always heard that the Pitbulls first match with The Briscoes was pretty good.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

It's a forgettable, mediocre contest.


----------



## KaijuFan

I thought Weekend of Thunder Night 1 was a damn good show. Aries/Punk was my fave of the night followed by the tag title match. 

So I decided to go against my better judgment (A: I can't really blow money anymore, and B: I don't have any room for my wrestling dvds) and bought FIP's Third Anniversary Show. The whole card interests me, something only 2K9 PWG shows have been able to replicate.


----------



## smitlick

when exactly is Black Friday (im australian and not familiar with it and the only reason i know of it is because ROH have a big sale then)


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Day after American Thanksgiving.

Kaiju, if you'd upload the best matches from that FIP show, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## smitlick

oh ok so November 27 according to wikipedia.. nice


----------



## Cleavage

Just matched All Steen/Generico Vs The Briscoe Matches from 2007, and I came to a conclusion that is the best tag fued ever.

And I now enjoy the Boston Street Fight more then the Ladder War Match.


----------



## KaijuFan

superdupersonic said:


> Day after American Thanksgiving.
> 
> Kaiju, if you'd upload the best matches from that FIP show, I'd appreciate it.


You got it man!


----------



## KYSeahawks

Just finished watching some downloaded matches from PWG 99,100 and DDT 2009 here are my thoughts

PWG 99:
Sonjay Dutt vs Roderick Strong-***1/4
(Suprised by this match have not seen aton of Dutt but enjoyed this but didnt like the ending)
El Generico vs Tyler Black-***3/4
(Crowd loves Generico and this was great match slow at the start and nonstop ending)
Kenny Omega vs Davey Richards-***3/4
(Really starting to like Omega and ROH doesnt know how to use him)
PWG Title Match:Chris Hero vs Austin Aries-***
(Cant really get into Hero matches but wasnt that bored with this match)
PWG Tag Team Titles:Young Bucks vs MCMG-**** 
(Great match ending just seemed to come out of nowhere IMO)

PWG 100
Sonjay Dutt vs El Generico-***1/4 
(Didn't know what to think of Davey/Bryan Commentary it was so stupid that it was funny)
Tyler Black vs Davey Richards-***1/4
(Another alright match had it without commentary but enjoying the crap out of 2009 Davey anywhere)
Kenny Omega vs Bryan Danielson-****
(Not a wrestling clinic but entertaining as heck)

PWG DDT 4 2009
Dynasty vs Hybrid Dolphins-***1/4
(Short match but good while it lasted)
Dark & Lovely vs Men of Low Moral Fiber-***1/2
(slow at the start but picked up and really dissapointed we didnt get Chucks Gernade ending was sick as well)
Men of Low Moral Fiber vs Young Bucks-****1/4
(This had it all and really a match I have not heard that much about but best match of DDT at least IMO)
Motor City Machine Guns vs Hybrid Dolphins-****
(Man PWG never seems to have a bad match at least what I downloaded and this was right along with it great action and double teams throughout)
Young Bucks vs Hybrid Dolphins-***3/4
(HD beat the crap out of the Young Bucks seemed really pissed but good match)

Must say that ROH 2009 can not compare to PWG 2009 and it might be my favorite indy fed today.I ordered DDT 4 2007 Night 1 & 2 along with Giant Sized Annual 4 and All Star Weekend Night 2 and might get around to watching them now.And gotta get some more recent PWG


----------



## KingCrash

*IWA-MS – Truth, Justice & The IWA Way*


Keith Walker vs. Mark Sterling - *1/2 
*
#1 Contendership for IWA Light Heavyweight Title*
Ricochet vs. Larry Sweeney vs. Marshe Rocket vs. Shane Hollister vs. Ryan Phoenix vs. Josh Raymond - **1/4

Hunter Matthews vs. Trauma - *

Colt Cabana vs. Trik Davis - ***

Prince Mustafa Ali vs. Mike Sydal - ***

Ian Rotten, Sal & Brandon Thomaselli vs. The Hooligans & Neil Diamond Cutter - ** 

Atsushi Sawada vs. Michael Elgin - ** 

Zack Gowen vs. Jimmy Jacobs - **3/4

Human Tornado vs. Egotistico Fantastico - ***

*IWA Light Heavyweight Title*
Jason Hades vs. Ricochet - ***1/4

*IWA Heavyweight Title*
Dingo vs. Necro Butcher - **3/4

Better show by 09 IWA standards but the crowd is the polar opposite of wXw, they really don't do anything besides cheering at the end.



*ROH – Domination*


Matt Sydal vs. Hallowicked - ***1/4

Lacey vs. Daizee Haze - **1/4 

Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw - ***3/4

Davey Richards vs. Matt Cross - ***

Rocky Romero vs. Delirious - ***1/2

*Four Corner Survival*
Brent Albright vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Rave vs. Erick Stevens - **

*ROH World Tag Team Titles – 2/3 Falls*
Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The Kings Of Wrestling (Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli) - ***3/4

*ROH World Title*
Takeshi Morishima vs. Roderick Strong - ***3/4

Pretty good overall show with only the 4CS being outright bad. We definitely need a Steenerico/QuackSaw rematch as soon as possible.​


----------



## -Mystery-

Haven't seen any of Mike Sydal. How is he? How does he compare to Matt from 2004?


----------



## Sephiroth

Some guys on Gamefaqs say he's pretty good.

Check Mike out here, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZbzshpRHvQ


----------



## KingCrash

He's got some talent but he's green with some mis-timed spots. When he gets better he'll probably stop doing some of Matt's moves just for the pops. Of course with that crowd any reaction you could get you were thankful for.


----------



## Groovemachine

*ROH 7th Anniversary Show*​

Kenny King & Rhett Titus vs Roderick Strong & Erick Stevens - ***-***1/4

Claudio Castagnoli vs Brent Albright - ***1/4
~Enjoyed this a lot more than I thought I would. Boring early portion but they really kicked it up a notch towards the end.

Adam Pearce vs Bobby Dempsey - DUD
~Pointless filler.

Jerry Lynn vs Mike Quackenbush - ***1/4-***1/2
~This was way better than people gave it credit for. Lynn's focus on Quack's head was great, considering his on-going issues with concussions, and I thought they told a great story in the ring.

_Revolution Rules_
Tyler Black, Delirious & Necro Butcher vs Jimmy Jacobs, Austin Aries & Brodie Lee - ***
~Some nice spots, but the overly complicated gimmick brought this one down.

Bison Smith & Jimmy Rave vs Bryan Danielson & Colt Cabana - ***1/4
~Fun stuff, and the crowd were molten for Cabana which made it all the more watchable.

D-Lo Brown vs Jay Briscoe - **1/2

Kevin Steen & El Generico vs The American Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) - ****1/4
~Awesome match, I love this feud. The aftermath was fantastic as well, I can't wait for the eventual blowoff.

Nigel McGuinness vs KENTA - ****1/4
~Nigel's selling of the arm, whether it was real or not, was superb, and I cringed with every kick to the bicep. Hot finishing streak, and the modified London Dungeon was great.​


----------



## Platt

2002-2003 RING OF HONOR DVD'S ONLY $8 EACH

For a limited time, all in stock Ring of Honor event DVD's from 2002 & 2003 along with select "Best Of" titles are on sale for only $8 each!!! Offer is valid while supplies last.

2002 Shows:
-The Era of Honor Begins 2/23/02 (Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Christopher Daniels; Eddie Guerrero vs. Super Crazy)
-Road To The Title 6/22/02 (One night tournament to determine the four men who will compete for the ROH Title)
-Unscripted 9/21/02 (Paul London vs. Michael Shane Street Fight, Low Ki vs. Xavier ROH World Title Match, One Night ROH Tag Team Title Tournament)
-Glory By Honor 10/5/02 (Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe Fight Without Honor, Christopher Daniels vs. Doug Williams)
-All Star Extravaganza 11/9/02 (Shinjiro Otani & Masato Tanaka vs. Steve Corino & Low Ki; Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles; Xavier vs. Jay Briscoe ROH World Title Match; Christopher Daniels, Donovan Morgan, & Samoa Joe vs. Low Ki, Doug Williams, & Homicide)
-Scramble Madness 11/16/02 (Bryan Danielson vs. Doug Williams 30 Min Ironman Match; AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels; Samoa Joe vs. Homicide; 10 Man Scramble Match)
-Night of the Butcher 12/7/02 (Homicide & Abdullah the Butcher vs. The Carnage Crew, Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson)
-Final Battle 2002 (American Dragon Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe vs. Steve Corino)


2003 Shows:
-One Year Anniversary Show 2/8/03 (Low Ki vs. Paul London vs. AJ Styles; Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe; Mark Briscoe vs. Jay Briscoe; Homicide vs. Steve Corino)
-Expect The Unexpected 3/15/03 (CM Punk vs. Raven; Christopher Daniels & Xavier vs. AJ Styles & The Amazing Red Tag Team Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Homicide vs. BJ Whitmer vs. EZ Money)
-Night of the Champions 3/22/03 (Xavier vs. Samoa Joe ROH Title Match, Low Ki vs. Jody Fleisch)
-Retribution: Round Robin Challenge II 4/26/03 (Paul London, Christopher Daniels, & THe Amazing Red battle in the second annual Round Robin Challenge tournament; CM Punk vs. Homicide; Samoa Joe vs. Doug Williams ROH Title Match)
-Night of the Grudges 6/14/03 (AJ Styles vs. Paul London, The Group vs. The Prophecy)
-Wrestlerave' 03 6/28/05 (Homicide vs. Trent Acid Fight Without Honor; CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Raven & Christopher Daniels; Samoa Joe vs. Dan Maff ROH Title Match)
-Death Before Dishonor 7/19/03 (Paul London makes his final ROH appearance as he challenges Samoa Joe for the ROH World Title; Raven vs. CM Punk Dog Collar Match; Briscoes vs. AJ Styles & The Amazing Red; Jeff Hardy in ROH)
-Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 8/16/03 (Steve Corino vs. Homicide; CM Punk vs. Samoa Joe)
-Final Battle 2003 12/27/03 (The Great Muta & Arashi vs. Christopher Daniels & Dan Maff, Homicide vs. Satoshi Kojima, AJ Styles vs. Kaz Hayashi)


Best Of's:
-Best of Samoa Joe Vol. 1- ROH World Champion
-Best of Samoa Joe Vol. 2- The Champ Is Here
-Best of Samoa Joe Vol. 3- ROH Legend
-Best of AJ Styles Vol. 2- The Phenomenon Continues
-Best of Christopher Daniels Vol. 2- Say Your Prayers
-Best of Spanky- Danger, Danger
-Best of The Rottweilers- Let The Gates Of Hell Open
-Best of Roderick Strong- Suffering Is Inevitable
-Do or Die IV



$10 OFF RING OF HONOR RESERVED SEATING TICKETS!!!

You can now save $10 off all reserved seating tickets for upcoming shows. Prices have already been reduced on the website to reflect the sale. Tickets have been discounted for the following events:

8/14- Philadelphia, PA
8/15- Philadelphia, PA
9/18- Dayton, OH
9/19- Chicago Ridge, IL
9/25- Boston, MA
9/26- New York, NY
10/9- Collinsville, IL
10/10- Indianapolis, IN
11/14- Mississauga, Ontario
11/28- Edison, NJ
12/4- Detroit, MI
12/18- Manassas, VA

Sale ends Thursday, August 6th at noon EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on new orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com.


----------



## HavocD

*WXW: Gorefest II*

*Non-Tournament: *Karstan Beck vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. **1/2*
*Barbed Wire Hell:* Drake Younger vs. Sami Callihan ***1/2*
*Tour d'Europe Death Match:* Adam Polak vs. Thumbtack Jack ***3/4*
*Ultraviolent TLC & Thumbtacks Death Match:* Andrew Patterson vs. HATE ***1/2*
*Thumbtack Kickpads & Lighttube Bundles:* Devon Moore vs. Danny Havoc *****
*Log Cabins Elimination Match: *Drake Younger vs. Thumbtack Jack vs. HATE vs. Danny Havoc ***1/4*
*Non- Tournament:* Lazio & Farmer Joe vs. Sternau & Markus Seemann ***
*Non-Tournament:* Drake Younger vs. Devon Moore **1/4*
*No Ropes Electrified Lighttubes, Carribbean Spider Webs, Falls Count Anywhere Death Match:* Danny Havoc vs. Thumbtack Jack *****


----------



## KingCrash

Catching up on the latest ROH Shows:

*ROH – A Cut Above*


Bryan Danielson vs. Eddie Edwards - ***1/4

*Four Corner Surviva*l
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Matt Cross vs. Rasche Brown vs. Silas Young - **

Jimmy Rave vs. Grizzly Redwood – *

Austin Aries & Rhett Titus vs. The Phoenix Twins - *

Chris Hero vs. Colt Cabana - ***

Jimmy Jacobs vs. Egotistico Fantastico - **1/2

Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards - ***1/2

Kevin Steen & Jay Briscoe vs. The Dark City Fight Club - ***

*ROH World Title*
Jerry Lynn vs. Roderick Strong - ****



*ROH – The Homecoming II*


Egotistico Fantastico vs. Rasche Brown - **

Austin Aries & Rhett Titus vs. Alex Payne & Silas Young - *

Roderick Strong vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Claudio Castagnoli - **3/4

The Dark City Fight Club vs. The Phoenix Twins - *

Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave - ***

Chris Hero vs. Tyler Black - ***1/2

*ROH World Tag Team Titles – 2/3 Falls*
The American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen & Jay Briscoe - ****

*ROH World Title*
Jerry Lynn vs. Colt Cabana - ***1/2



*ROH – Validation*


Eddie Kingston vs. Ricky Reyes - **1/4

Brent Albright & Erick Stevens vs. The Super Smash Brothers - **1/2

Sonjay Dutt vs. Chris Hero - ***1/4

Necro Butcher & Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave & Claudio Castagnoli - **

Rhett Titus & Kenny King vs. Alex Payne & Grizzly Redwood - *

Joey Ryan vs. Colt Cabana - **3/4

*ROH World Tag Team Titles*
The American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen & Bryan Danielson - **** - ****1/4

*ROH World Title*
Jerry Lynn vs. Jay Briscoe - ***1/4​


----------



## PulseGlazer

That Steen/Generico vs. Quackensaw match is one of my all time favorite, overlooked ROH matches.


----------



## Tarfu

Highspots has a new PWG Grab Bag offer going on:



highspots.com said:


> August 2009 Select a Grab Bag Special!! Get a pre-selected grab bag of your choice with this great special!!
> 
> ALL DVD's ARE BRAND NEW IN PACKAGE!!
> 
> PWG: Grab Bag
> 
> Get the following DVD's
> 
> * PWG: Ernest P. Worell Memorial
> * PWG: Card Subject To Change 2
> * PWG: Teen Outreach Summit
> * PWG: European Vacation: England
> * PWG: Beyond The Thunderdome
> * PWG: All Nude Review


Also, they're still running their previous grab pack offer, where you can choose *three* DVDs for only $20. Great offer, especially if you need some older releases (even 2007) that aren't available for $5 individually.


----------



## Kypsta

I picked the PWG grab bag up, too good of an offer to not take it. Although I guess if they're five dollars each its only a 6 dollar savings. Eh, still worth it.


----------



## ich

1PW 2nd Anniversary​
BEST OF 3 SERIES DECIDING MATCH
Mark Sloan VS Wade Fitzgerald
**3/4

Wallace vs Gary player
**

Iceman, El Ligero and Keith Myatt VS Darkside, Stixx & Bad Bones
***

Mad Man Manson VS Delirious VS Larry Sweeney
***

Scorpio VS Martin Stone
***1/2

Southern Comfort ( Tracy Smothers & Chris Hamrick ) VS Iron Lions
**1/2

Burridge VS McGuiness
****

Spud & Luke Phoenix VS Damned Nation
***3/4

1PW WORLD TITLE - STEEL CAGE MATCH
Ulf Herman VS Sterling James Keenan
**


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

In regards to FIP DVDs



> _Originally posted by NWA LENNY LEONARD_
> [br]We are done with the December shows,which should be out soon and will be doing commentary on the February Battle of the Belts show and the March show on 8-17...


----------



## -Mystery-

FUCK.YES.


----------



## McQueen

HALLELUJAH!


----------



## seabs

*Jesus christ, they haven't even got commentary for Battle Of The Belts Yet. At least it sounds like they should have something released soon though.*


----------



## KingCrash

Hopefully soon doesn't mean 3 or 4 months from now. It'll be nice seeing some new FIP with Shiozaki/Black & the Three-Way the night before.


----------



## KingKicks

New FIP? Certainly wasn't expecting that.

*Pro Wrestling NOAH*

*5/17/09*

KENTA vs. Jun Akiyama ******

*6/4/09*

Go Shiozaki vs. Chris Hero ****1/2-***3/4*

*GHC Junior Heavyweight Title Match*
KENTA vs. Ricky Marvin ******

*6/22/09*

KENTA and Go Shiozaki vs. Kensuke Sasaki and Katsuhiko Nakajima *****1/2*

*7/5/09*

KENTA vs. Go Shiozaki ****3/4-*****

*Kensuke Office*

*6/28/09*

Go Shiozaki vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima ****3/4-*****


----------



## HavocD

*ROH: A Cut Above*

Bryan Danielson vs. Eddie Edwards *****
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Matt Cross vs. Rasche Brown vs. Silas Young ***1/2*
Jimmy Rave vs. Grizzly Redwood ***
Austin Aries & Rhett Titus vs. The Phoenix Twins **3/4*
Chris Hero vs. Colt Cabana ****1/2-***3/4*
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Egotistico Fantastico ***3/4*
Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards ****1/2-***3/4*
Kevin Steen & Jay Briscoe vs. The Dark City Fight Club *****
Jerry Lynn vs. Roderick Strong *(ROH World Title Match) ***3/4+*

*ROH: The Homecoming II*

Egotistico Fantastico vs. Rasche Brown **1/2*
Austin Aries & Rhett Titus vs. Alex Payne & Silas Young ***
Roderick Strong vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Claudio Castagnoli ***3/4*
The Dark City Fight Club vs. The Phoenix Twins ***
Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave ****1/4*
Chris Hero vs. Tyler Black ****1/4*
The American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen & Jay Briscoe *(World Tag Team Title Match 2/3 Falls)* ******
Jerry Lynn vs. Colt Cabana *(ROH World Title Match)* ******


----------



## KaijuFan

Just bought FYF: New York and Detroit, along with Reborn Again from SuperSonic. Just need 5 more shows to finish off the 2007 ROH year. I always wanted to collect a whole year and watch them all in order to see how it unfolds.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

2005 would have been the best year then. 2006 I would definitely argue had a higher quantity of greater shows thanks to the Milestone Series, but the last quarter of the year fucking sucks balls for the most part, thanks to such gems as Suffocation and The Bitter End. 2005 is paced much better and has a much stronger final quarter.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Arena Warfare*

*Tag Team Scramble*
Dunn and Marcos vs. Homicide and Ricky Reyes vs. Jason Blade and Kid Mikaze vs. Jay and Mark Briscoe
_Very sloppy beginning to the match, slightly better towards the end._ **¾*

Jimmy Yang vs. Roderick Strong ***½

ROH vs. CZW*
BJ Whitmer vs. Necro Butcher *N/A*

Austin Aries vs. Matt Sydal ****-***¼*

Irish Airborne vs. Sal Rinauro and Tony Mamaluke **¾

ROH World Title Match*
Bryan Danielson vs. Alex Shelley
_Everything before the match with Danielson and Shelley interacting with the crowd was fucking BRILLIANT, I'd forgotten just how awesome it all was. The match itself is awesome as well, probably my favourite singles match from Shelley._ *****¼

Three Way Dance*
Colt Cabana vs. Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels ****

*Overall: The best things about the show are pretty obvious, Shelley/Danielson, Aries/Sydal (despite it's sloppy moments) and all the ROH/CZW brawls throughout the show especially the one at the end.*​


----------



## seabs

*PWG DDT 4 2009*

*Hybrid Dolphins (Bryan Danielson & Roderick Strong) vs. The Dynasty (Joey Ryan & Scott Lost) *
_***1/4_

*Dark & Lovely (Human Tornado & Scorpio Sky) vs. Men of Low Moral Fiber (Kenny Omega & Chuck Taylor)* 
_***1/2+_

*The Young Bucks (Nick & Matt Jackson) vs. Brandon & Dustin Cutler - PWG World Tag Team Championships*
_***1/4_

*Malachi Jackson vs. Phoenix Star* 
_**1/2_

*The Young Bucks (Nick & Matt Jackson) vs. Men of Low Moral Fiber (Kenny Omega & Chuck Taylor) - PWG World Tag Team Championships* 
_****1/4_

*Hybrid Dolphins (Bryan Danielson & Roderick Strong) vs. Motor City Machine Guns (Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin)* 
_****1/2_

*Chris Hero (c) vs. Joey Ryan - PWG World Championship* 
_***1/2_

*The Young Bucks (Nick & Matt Jackson) (c) vs. Hybrid Dolphins (Bryan Danielson & Roderick Strong) - PWG World Tag Team Championships* 
_****_

*Overall:*
_Best show of 2009 to date._​


----------



## Maxx Hero

Benjo™ said:


> *ROH Arena Warfare*
> 
> *Tag Team Scramble*
> Dunn and Marcos vs. Homicide and Ricky Reyes vs. Jason Blade and Kid Mikaze vs. Jay and Mark Briscoe
> _Very sloppy beginning to the match, slightly better towards the end._ **¾*
> 
> Jimmy Yang vs. Roderick Strong ***½
> 
> ROH vs. CZW*
> BJ Whitmer vs. Necro Butcher *N/A*
> 
> Austin Aries vs. Matt Sydal ****-***¼*
> 
> Irish Airborne vs. Sal Rinauro and Tony Mamaluke **¾
> 
> ROH World Title Match*
> Bryan Danielson vs. Alex Shelley
> _Everything before the match with Danielson and Shelley interacting with the crowd was fucking BRILLIANT, I'd forgotten just how awesome it all was. The match itself is awesome as well, probably my favourite singles match from Shelley._ *****¼
> 
> Three Way Dance*
> Colt Cabana vs. Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels ****
> 
> *Overall: The best things about the show are pretty obvious, Shelley/Danielson, Aries/Sydal (despite it's sloppy moments) and all the ROH/CZW brawls throughout the show especially the one at the end.*​


Ya I always wondered why people liked this show so much. The only match worth the light of day is Shelley/Danielson. Everything else was terrible, the CZW stuff was a waste of time, but then again I am the lone hater of the CZW/ROH rivalry.


----------



## KingKicks

*TAKE 20% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!*

You can now save 20% off your order on almost all items listed on the website with no minimum purchase. This sale includes all DVD's, tickets, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com. 

This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events.

To redeem your 20% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: aug20 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Offer ends on Wednesday, August 12th at noon EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Bret Hart Autograph Tickets, DVD Subscription Pacakges, and Gift Certificates are the only items NOT included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above. 

NEW DVD RELEASES!!!

The following items are now in stock and available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:

Manhattan Mayhem III- New York, NY 6/13/09 (DVD)

Features Jerry Lynn vs. Austin Aries for the ROH World Title; The American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico for the Tag Titles in a Submissions Match; Tyler Black vs. Jimmy Jacobs First Blood Match; plus much more.
1. Rhett Titus & Kenny King vs. The Young Bucks
2. Necro Butcher vs. Jimmy Rave
3. First Blood Match: Tyler Black vs. Jimmy Jacobs .
4. Roderick Strong vs. Sonjay Dutt
5. Four Corner Survival: Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana vs. D-Lo Brown vs. Claudio Castagnoli
6. World Tag Team Title Submissions Match: The American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico
7. Jay Briscoe vs. Guido Maritato
8. ROH World Title Match: Jerry Lynn vs. Austin Aries

Contention- Manassas, VA 6/12/09 (DVD)

Features ROH World Champion Jerry Lynn vs. Tyler Black; Davey Richards vs. Jay Briscoe; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The Young Bucks; Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Eddie Edwards vs. D-Lo Brown; Bryan Danielson vs. Kenny King; plus more.
1. Colt Cabana, Necro Butcher & Grizzly Redwood vs. The Embassy (Jimmy Rave, Claudio Castagnoli, & Ernie Osiris)
2. Shawn Spears vs. Alex Payne
3. Bryan Danielson vs. Kenny King
4. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The Young Bucks
5. Four Corner Survival: Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Eddie Edwards vs. D-Lo Brown
6. Sonjay Dutt vs. Jimmy Jacobs
7. Davey Richards vs. Jay Briscoe
8. Non Title Match: Jerry Lynn vs. Tyler Black

SHIMMER- WOMEN ATHLETES Vol. 23 (DVD)

MsChif vs. Serena Deeb for the SHIMMER Title; Cheerleader Melissa vs. Wesna Busic; Ashley Lane & Nevaeh vs. Rain & Jetta for the SHIMMER Tag Titles; plus more.
1. Nikki Roxx vs. Cat Power
2. Tenille vs. Amber O'Neal
3. Melanie Cruise vs. Daffney
4. Sara Del Rey vs. Madison Eagles
5. Kellie Skater vs. LuFisto
6. Daizee Haze vs. Nicole Matthews
7. Amazing Kong vs. Mercedes Martinez
8. Ashley Lane & Nevaeh vs. Rain & Jetta (SHIMMER Tag Team Title Match)
9. Cheerleader Melissa vs. Wesna Busic
10. MsChif vs. Serena Deeb (SHIMMER Title Match)

Plus appearances by Allison Danger, Portia Perez, Lacey, Annie Social, and more


----------



## ECW fan

I'm defiantly picking up Manhattan Mayhem III next week at the TV tapings. Hopefully the Detroit/Chicago double shot shows from June will be availability next week too.


----------



## Meteora2004

I hate those covers, especially MMIII's.


----------



## Punk2710

new covers are disappointing............they look the same


----------



## -GP-

Seabs said:


> *Men of Low Moral Fiber* (Kenny Omega & Chuck Taylor)


That's an extra snowflake to their matches right there.

In other news, i should've picked DDT4 along with the other PWG shows in my last purchase...:no:


----------



## Mark.

*ROH - Tag Title Classic

Claudio Castagnoli vs Colt Cabana - **1/2

Austin Aries, Kenny King & Rhett Titus vs Kenny Omega, Kevin Steen & Generico Dos - ***1/2

Markham Street Fight
Jimmy Jacobs vs Delirious - **3/4

Jay Briscoe vs Roderick Strong - ***3/4


ROH World Tag Team Championship
American Wolves vs Tyler Black & Bryan Danielson*

ROH's Match of the Year, for sure. This was just fucking amazing! I try not to use the word epic much, but this was epic. There were so many things that made this great. The pacing: this did not feel like a 45 minute match. The crowd: they were very hot at key points in this. The selling: Tyler was questionable, but Dragon sold his leg brilliantly and it became the most important thing in the match. There was much more too. The structure to this match worked well in letting this go by quickly and without entering into overkill mode. This only felt like about 25 minutes to me and I didn't get bored at all. They managed to keep this interesting by dividing it into two parts, the first half was like a regular match, with the finishing sequence being shortened by Tyler going through a table. That's when I got the feeling of "This just got serious". From then on, it was the Wolves dominating and they were absolute beasts. Picking apart Dragon's leg, they were brutal. This handicap match was very entertaining and easy to get into. Eddie Edwards, in particular, shone out for a change. His shouting in Dragon's face showed true personality he hadn't really displayed before. The Wolves looked at their best in this match by killing the top two guys in the company. They were able to methodically pick apart Dragon's leg and the table spot was able to weaken Tyler significantly. This clearly felt like a big, important match and it benefitted everyone involved, by getting the Wolves' first title run an amazing start, while at the same time pushing them to the moon, and giving Dragon another epic match under his belt. The excitement I had during this was huge, I was literally on the edge of my seat, even when I knew the result. Lots of intensity, emotion and drama. The best ROH match I've seen since Dragon/Nigel at Rising Above.

*****3/4*​


----------



## ROHFan4Life

Really disappointing DVD Covers, which is why I think they released the DVDs together to make up for it. Not only do these 2 look similar, but the Contention show looks exactly like the Take No Prisoners 09 cover except the size of Lynn & Black were adjusted.


----------



## erikstans07

Received ROH Double Feature II and Never Say Die in the mail. I've given my Double Feature II ratings before, but I'll be posting my ratings for Never Say Die, upon watching it. I'm pretty pumped for Lynn/Hero, Danielson/Dutt/Edwards, Richards/Steen and SSB/King&Titus.

Oh and I pre-ordered PWG Threemendous II. Don't know how "pre" the order actually is, but I can't wait to see it, even if it takes me a month+ to get it.


----------



## KingCrash

Given the recent schedule it'll probably come out mid to late Sept. I figure The Secret of Guerrilla Island will be out by the end of the month. Ordered Manhattan Mayhem III for the title change and Steenerico/Wolves but I'll wait until a B3G2F before I get Contention.


----------



## smitlick

Interesting to see Contention got a bonus match from one of the Double Feature II shows.. Manhattan Mayhem IIIs cover doesnt look that great but does look like a good show nontheless


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I can't wait for Rave vs. Albright to get put on DVD.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26

*Re: Official Puro Match/DVD Discussion Thread*

Davey Richards vs Kevin Steen - Anything Goes - ***3/4

The good thing about this match was that most of the spots were unexpected. They literrally came out of nowhere and shocked you! Very good brawl between these two men, both men equally bumping. You couldn't really see the intensity, but most of it was one upmanship and that should of been diverted into hatred and revenge. Nevertheless, great little match here definitely worth viewing.

EDIT: woops, must of misread the title. Sorry, but I haven't got anything to add on Puro.


----------



## -Mystery-

If anyone cares, Highspots has these ROH grab bags for $20.

Grab Bag 1

Get the following DVD's

* ROH: Expect The Unexpected
* ROH: Weekend of Champions Night 1
* ROH: All Star Extravaganza 

Grab Bag 2

Get the following DVD's

* ROH: Domination
* ROH: Fighting Spirit
* ROH: How We Roll 

Grab Bag 3

Get the following DVD's

* ROH: Retribution
* ROH: Dethroned
* ROH: Epic Encounter 2 

Grab Bag 4

Get the following DVD's

* ROH: Northern Navigation
* ROH: Race to the Top Night 1
* ROH: Race To The Top Night 2

Grab Bag 5

Get the following DVD's

* ROH: Battle of St. Paul
* ROH: Breakout
* ROH: Motor City Madness

Grab Bag 6

Get the following DVD's

* ROH: Survival of the Fittest 2006
* ROH: Time To Man Up
* ROH: Gut Check


----------



## KingKicks

Bag 4 is actually pretty awesome if you haven't seen any of those shows.


----------



## Tarfu

Could be getting Bag 6 at some point. Just hoping they'd release Secret Of Guerrilla Island already. It's been forever!


----------



## KaijuFan

Bag 4 is a fucking steal. Generico and Claudio were WHITE HOT that weekend.


----------



## mob1993

I'll either get bag 1 or 4. Great selection.


----------



## macs182

lol How we Roll.

4 and 6 are pretty awesome tough.


----------



## Groovemachine

Had this sitting around for ages. I'm so angry it's taken me this long to get round to watching it.

*ROH Redemption*

*ROH World Title match:
CM Punk (c) vs Samoa Joe vs Christopher Daniels vs James Gibson - ****3/4*

Everything about this was utterly fantastic. Punk played the chickenshit little bitch absolutely perfectly, constantly evading Joe, which made it all the more sweeter when he finally got his comeuppance. The crowd was ON the entire match as well which really helped. Little things like Punk pushing Daniels' foot off the ropes to cause the elimination sent the crowd into a frenzy. Punk busting out some of his old moves like the split-legged moonsault was a nice touch, partly because he was soon to leave the company and therefore he got to showcase a little 'Best Of' in terms of his moveset, but it also helped to convey how despite him giving off the impression he could easily retain his title, deep down he knew he had to pull out all the stops against opponents the calibre of Joe, Daniels and Gibson.

The look of sheer determination on Gibson's face as he re-entered the match sent chills down my spine, and Punk's cool exterior began to crack as he realised his plan of taking out Gibson earlier on had failed. The nearfalls in the final stretch were brilliantly executed, and they pulled the trigger on the finish before we even approached any kind of overkill.

I was sooooo close to going the full five, I loved it that much, but the fact that Gibson didn't get DQ'd for using the chair on Punk's leg bothered me. But that's a tiny slight on an otherwise near-perfect match. Easily the best Four Way in ROH history, and one of the top matches in company history period.


----------



## McQueen

Wasn't the chair to the leg on the outside though? Been a while since i've seen that match but if it was that would technically be legal under ROH rules. And that is one of the matches that really makes me upset that WWE never really gave Noble a push, guy might not be headlining Wrestlemania talent but I think he was someone that if given a chance could have really gotten the crowd behind him like he did in ROH. Damn backstage politics.


----------



## -GP-

McQueen said:


> Damn *him being 3 ft. nothing while not a mask-wearing luchadore*.


fixed


----------



## McQueen

All the more reason the underdog angle could have worked.

People like Stallone and Tom Cruise. :side:


----------



## Blasko

Been watching a lot of sleaze, lately. 

Starting to realize that XPW is most likely the best indy promotion ever made by man.


----------



## McQueen

Well there is no shortage of sleaze in XPW.


----------



## Blasko

Indeed. Supreme is the fucking man for how fucking AWFUL he is.


----------



## McQueen

Is Rob Black (or whatever his name is) your new messiah?


----------



## Blasko

He's a few steps away from Baba, tbh. 

But you HAVE to watch Sabu vs. Funk. Funk goes fucking ballistic and throws Sabu into the stage until it COLLAPSES. 

Amazing stuff.


----------



## McQueen

:lmao Someone needs to upload that.


----------



## Blasko

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevanc...Sabu/video/x8t6si_sabu-vs-terry-funk_creation


----------



## McQueen

Sumbody must be dead down there!


----------



## Groovemachine

McQueen said:


> Wasn't the chair to the leg on the outside though? Been a while since i've seen that match but if it was that would technically be legal under ROH rules. And that is one of the matches that really makes me upset that WWE never really gave Noble a push, guy might not be headlining Wrestlemania talent but I think he was someone that if given a chance could have really gotten the crowd behind him like he did in ROH. Damn backstage politics.



Now this is worrying me. I've been an ROH fan since 2004...how have I not made that connection? Is (or was, i.e. under the Gabe command) that actually a rule, that chair shots are allowed, albeit only outside the ring? It did indeed occur outside, so that would explain why the DQ wasn't called for. Bugger me, I may just have to bump the match into 5* territory!


----------



## McQueen

Well I don't know if it was offically a rule but they were always pretty lax about illegal object attacks outside the ring. Can't remember too many DQ's in general in ROH till the Pearce era started. Just Gabes way of booking I suppose.


----------



## erikstans07

*ROH A Cut Above (4/24/09)*

Bryan Danielson vs. Eddie Edwards ****3/4*
_I think I liked this a lot more than most people did. It was a pretty exciting match and they brought the hate, as Danielson always does._

Rasche Brown vs. Silas Young vs. Matt Cross vs. Claudio Castagnoli ***
_Does Pearce hate Claudio?_

Jimmy Rave vs. Grizzly Redwood *DUD*

Austin Aries & Rhett Titus vs. The Phoenix Twins (Tweek & Dash) ***1/2*

Chris Hero vs. Colt Cabana ****1/2*

Egotistico Fantastico vs. Jimmy Jacobs ***3/4*

Davey Richards vs. Tyler Black ******

Jay Briscoe & Kevin Steen vs. Dark City Fight Club (Jon Davis & Kory Chavis) *****

*ROH World Championship*
Jerry Lynn (c) vs. Roderick Strong ******

*Pretty awesome show, except it could have been better if they would have spread out the three matches between Danielson/Edwards and Hero/Cabana. Those three matches almost took me out of the show.*​


----------



## jawbreaker

Don't feel like doing a full star rating report, but A Cut Above just felt really, really abbreviated to me for whatever reason. Like they tried to cram nine matches into two and a half hours.

Wait, that's exactly what they did. 2.5 hours is enough time for six, maybe seven matches. Not eight, and certainly not nine, even if one of them is a sqaush.

I liked the main event as well as Davey/Tyler, and Jimmy/Ego surprised me kind of a lot. It was nice to see Jimmy (and Colt too) working with people other than the ex-AOTF/Embassy like they normally do. Everything else was pretty meh, and Matt Cross is bad.


----------



## KingKicks

jawbreaker said:


> Don't feel like doing a full star rating report, but A Cut Above just felt really, really abbreviated to me for whatever reason. Like they tried to cram nine matches into two and a half hours.
> 
> Wait, that's exactly what they did. 2.5 hours is enough time for six, maybe seven matches. Not eight, and certainly not nine, even if one of them is a sqaush.
> 
> I liked the main event as well as Davey/Tyler, and Jimmy/Ego surprised me kind of a lot. *It was nice to see Jimmy (and Colt too) working with people other than the ex-AOTF/Embassy like they normally do.* Everything else was pretty meh, and Matt Cross is bad.


I agree with this 100%. It was really nice seeing Jacobs against someone not named Black, Necro, Delirious or Lynn.

The show definitely could of done without the FCS and the Rave/Redwood match.


----------



## jawbreaker

Honestly, if they added ten minutes to Davey/Tyler and Strong/Lynn, it would have improved the show a lot. Somebody said that Lynn making a comeback every 10 seconds really hurt the match, and I agree with that 100%.  As great as it got in the finish, it all seemed rushed because there was no point to anything at the start or the middle. It was basically "let's have some chain wrestling, then Roddy gets to run through all his moves, then Lynn hits the CPD for the win." It wasn't bad, but it could have greatly improved if Lynn had actually taken the time to sell something early on.

Davey vs. Tyler was a better match imo, because while it still felt short, it felt like a complete match.


----------



## KingCrash

*wXw - Broken Rulz IX*

Bad Bones vs. Carnage - **3/4

Adam Polak & Marc Roudin vs. Bernd Föhr & Axeman - **1/4

*wXw World Heavyweight Title*
Absolute Andy vs. Colt Cabana - ***

Big Van Walter vs. Zack Sabre Jr. - ***1/4

*wXw Tag Team Titles*
Doug Williams & Martin Stone vs. The Kartel (Terry Frazier & Sha Samuels) - ***1/4

*wXw World Lightweight Title*
Tommy End vs. Mark Haskins vs. El Generico - ***3/4

Pretty good show. The tag title match was basically just a set-up to a Streetfight Title match between the teams later in the summer and I can’t understand why the ME was short considering they had plenty of time to go.​


----------



## McQueen

Wait Benjo you agree 100% with something and it isn't the "Matt Cross is bad" part of that statement?


----------



## KingKicks

McQueen said:


> Wait Benjo you agree 100% with something and it isn't the "Matt Cross is bad" part of that statement?


I do not agree that Matt Cross is bad....because I think he is worse then bad :side:

*ROH This Means War*

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Alex Shelley
_Still a great opener and 1 of Claudio's best in ROH._ ****½*

Davey Andrews and Azrieal vs. Jason Blade and Kid Mikaze **¼*

Ricky Reyes vs. Mitch Franklin *¼*

Four Corner Survival*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Kikutaro vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Nosawa **¾*

Austin Aries vs. AJ Styles
_I remember finding this really disappointing the first time I watched it because I had incredibly high expectations. This time around I thought it was incredibly fun._ ****½

Grudge Match*
B-Boy vs. Colt Cabana ***¼*

Curry Man vs. Jay Lethal ****

ROH World Title Match*
Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong
_Couldn't remember much about the first time I watched this but shit I loved it this time. As the match went on and Strong kept chopping Danielson harder and harder as well as the crowd keeping on chanting Roderick, you could see Danielson's prick side starting to appear and then fully explode when the crowd asked him to do the Ole kick and him replying with "Fuck Off". Never really been a fan of the ending to the match but still an awesome match nonetheless._ ******

_*Pretty good show, much better then I remember it being. Claudio/Shelley, Styles/Aries and Danielson/Strong are the obvious highlights and the Lethal/Curry Man and comedy FCS are pretty enjoyable as well.*_​


----------



## McQueen

I loved the ending of that 1st Strong/Dragon match.

And yes Matt Cross is worthless.


----------



## jawbreaker

Hey now. He makes everybody else on the same show look better because they don't kill themselves trying to do moonsaults.


----------



## KingCrash

*Chikara – Tag World Grand Prix 2008*


*Night One*

Fight Club (Lionheart & Kid Fite) vs. The Colony (Fire & Soldier Ant) - ***1/2

The UnStable (Vin Gerard & STIGMA) vs. Swiss Money Holding (Marc Roudin & Claudio Castagnoli¬) - ***1/4

The Osirian Portal vs. The Thrillers (Joel Redman & Wade Fitzgerald) - ***1/4

Sha Samuels, Big Van Walter & Steve Douglas vs. Bad Bones, Emil Sitoci & Bernd Fohr - *** 

Team F.I.S.T. (Icarus & Chuck Taylor) vs. PAC & Martin Stone - ***1/2

Revolution Purple (Adam Polak & Lazlo Fe) vs. Johnny Kidd & Robbie Brookside - **

2.0 (Jagged and Shane Matthews) vs. Tommy End & Andrew Patterson - *** 

*World Of Sport Rules*
Johnny Saint vs. Mike Quackenbush - ***3/4


*Night Two*

The UnStable vs. The Colony - ***1/2 

The Osirian Portal vs. Tommy End & Andrew Patterson - ***1/4

Revolution Purple vs. PAC & Martin Stone - **

Team F.I.S.T. & Emil Sitoci vs. Marc Roudin & The Thrillers - ***1/4

2.0 & Karsten Beck vs. Fight Club & Sha Samuels - ***

*wXw World Heavyweight Title Mini-Tournament Match*
Mike Quackenbush vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***1/2 - ***3/4

*wXw World Heavyweight Title Mini-Tournament Match*
Big Van Walter vs. Bad Bones - *** 
*
Tag World Finals – Elimination Rules*
The Colony vs. The Osirian Portal vs. PAC & Martin Stone - ****

Good tournament which only say really two bad matches (And they both had Adam Polak, surprise, surprise) with The Portal and The Colony looking like solid teams in the end. Really hoping Chikara goes back to Europe next year and that Quack & Saint have the third match in the series.​


----------



## KingKicks

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_B9fnbdMkM

New Video Wire


----------



## V1 Dante

I just started getting into indy stuff so can anyone help me out with this plz.

First anyone got ratings for the Joe/Punk series because yesterday I saw joe/Punk 2 for the very first time and wow its a 5 star classic so im wondering if their other matches are as good. This is right now my favorite match ever.

Second I saw "PWG Sells Out" dvd and its very cheap so can anyone give me some ratings for these matches and if its a good buy or not.

Thank you.


----------



## WillTheBloody

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/350622-official-dvd-star-ratings-thread.html

Joe vs Punk series: World Title Classic, Joe vs Punk II, and All-Star Extravaganza II.


----------



## KingKicks

V1 Dante said:


> I just started getting into indy stuff so can anyone help me out with this plz.
> 
> First anyone got ratings for the Joe/Punk series because yesterday I saw joe/Punk 2 for the very first time and wow its a 5 star classic so im wondering if their other matches are as good. This is right now my favorite match ever.
> 
> Second I saw "PWG Sells Out" dvd and its very cheap so can anyone give me some ratings for these matches and if its a good buy or not.
> 
> Thank you.


My ratings for the trilogy:

I ****1/2
II *****
III ****1/2


----------



## S-Mac

_My ratings for Joe vs Punk
I ****1/4
II ****3/4
III****1/4_


----------



## V1 Dante

I just found another match accidentaly on the internet but I dont think its part of the trilogy. Its the one with the really small ring. What do you guys give this match??

O and thank you the Joe/Punk series seems really amazing.


----------



## sider

*PWG – DDT4 2009*


The Dynasty (Scott Lost & Joey Ryan) vs. The Hybrid Dolphins (Bryan Danielson & Roderick Strong) ***1/4

Dark & Lovely (Human Tornado & Scorpio Sky) vs. Kenny Omega & Chuck Taylor ***1/4-***1/2

PWG World Tag Team Title
The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) vs. The Cutler Brothers (Brandon & Dustin Cutler) - ***1/2

Malachi Jackson vs. Phoenix Star - **1/2

PWG World Tag Team Title
The Young Bucks vs. Kenny Omega & Chuck Taylor ***1/2-***3/4

The Hybrid Dolphins vs. Motor City Machine Guns - ****1/4


PWG World Title
Chris Hero vs. Joey Ryan - ***1/2


PWG World Tag Team Title
The Young Bucks vs. The Hybrid Dolphins - ****1/4


very good and entertaining show :agree:​


----------



## FITZ

V1 Dante said:


> I just started getting into indy stuff so can anyone help me out with this plz.
> 
> First anyone got ratings for the Joe/Punk series because yesterday I saw joe/Punk 2 for the very first time and wow its a 5 star classic so im wondering if their other matches are as good. This is right now my favorite match ever.
> 
> Second I saw "PWG Sells Out" dvd and its very cheap so can anyone give me some ratings for these matches and if its a good buy or not.
> 
> Thank you.



I don't exact ratings for PWG Sells Out but I from what I remember there are a ton of 4*+ matches on that set. 

I've seen the Punk/Joe match in the really tiny ring but I don't know where it came from. I think it took place in England but I could be completely wrong about that.

Punk and Joe also had a match in PWG at one of their early shows, Are You Adequately Prepared to Rock . Nowhere near as good as their ones in ROH but I thought it was a pretty good 10 minute match.

And I need to start following PWG. I'm ashamed to say that their most recent show I saw was BOLA 08. Just about about everything they've done this year looks fantastic.


----------



## Groovemachine

Yeah the tiny ring Joe-Punk match was from Internation Showdown in the UK, an indy card put together by Alex Shane and co. Good match, but not on the level of their ROH encounters.

PWG Sells Out is fantastic, I'm working my way through it at the moment. Lowest rating so far is ***1/2. Buy it!


----------



## S-Mac

*International showdown was a good match but nowhere near the level of the ROH matches. It was bout *** last time i watched it.*


----------



## FITZ

Anyone know why the ring was so damn small?

And from what I remember *** sounds about right for it. I think it's the first Joe/Punk match I ever saw. It was on dailymotion at one point but I don't know if it's still there.


----------



## smitlick

surely its in the Indy Media area if you search for it


----------



## S-Mac

taylorfitz said:


> Anyone know why the ring was so damn small?
> 
> And from what I remember *** sounds about right for it. I think it's the first Joe/Punk match I ever saw. It was on dailymotion at one point but I don't know if it's still there.


_*The ring was so small prob cos thats the only one they could get for the event and yeah last time i checked it was on dailymotion aswell.*_


----------



## seabs

*The Punk/Joe match with the small ring is from TWC International Showdown. Haven't seen the match yet but I've got it downloaded. As for PWG Sells Out, it's probably the best official comp of matches released on DVD. Everyone must buy it.*


----------



## McQueen

It has too many Super Dragon matches on it. I wouldn't call it the best official comp released but its worth its price and then some.


----------



## vivalabrave

Benjo™ said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_B9fnbdMkM
> 
> New Video Wire


So.....when did Hero become the best promo in ROH? Really looking forward to that KENTA match.


----------



## KingKicks

I thought the same thing after watching that promo. I've never thought of Hero as being that great on the mic but his promo was seriously entertaining.


----------



## V1 Dante

McQueen said:


> It has too many Super Dragon matches on it. I wouldn't call it the best official comp released but its worth its price and then some.


Isnt Super Dragon like one of the company's biggest stars so I would expect to see alot of his matches on there.


----------



## WillTheBloody

V1 Dante said:


> Isnt Super Dragon like one of the company's biggest stars so I would expect to see alot of his matches on there.


He's big fat terrible mess of a black man. He _used_ to be one of PWG's biggest stars, but he kept growing fatter and most folks realized that he lacks match pyschology, selling, or anything outside of WHOABADA$$MOvEZ!6.

Still, his feud ender versus Kevin Steen is pretty brutal.


----------



## V1 Dante

WillTheBloody said:


> He's big fat terrible mess of a black man. He _used_ to be one of PWG's biggest stars, but he kept growing fatter and most folks realized that he lacks match pyschology, selling, or anything outside of WHOABADA$$MOvEZ!6.
> 
> Still, his feud ender versus Kevin Steen is pretty brutal.


Is he alitle overweight or just a real fatass.

Also what happened to him I know this guy had a match in like early 2008 but since than i havent heard or seen anything from him, is he retired or something.


----------



## Maxx Hero

Hero has always been a promo legend. The match with KENTA could be great or a disapointment, really it just depends if KENTA gives a shit, and frankly in 2009 KENTA has not done much of note. Hero should be ROH champ, him and Davey are clearly head and shoulders above the rest of ROH...

Also, Delerious is fucking gay.

EDIT-He put on a little weight, nothing major, he is skinnier still than Kevin Steen, though his cardio is pry less. Overall he is no Danielson but I would take Super Dragon over Samoa Joe anyday. He is currently staying out of the limelight, spending his days eating puppies and finding ways to become blacker. I am currently waiting for him to redebut in Chikara where he ill win the Young Lions cup dispite being over thirty and hold it forever causing Micheal Jackson to roll over in his grave, cause the only thing blacker than Super Dragon is Micheal Jackson.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Nobody is head and shoulders above Bryan Danielson.


----------



## Rafa

Someone could get the ROH - Contention and the Manhatan mayhem III please.


----------



## peep4life

Maxx Hero said:


> Hero has always been a promo legend. The match with KENTA could be great or a disapointment, really it just depends if KENTA gives a shit, and f*rankly in 2009 KENTA has not done much of note*. Hero should be ROH champ, him and Davey are clearly head and shoulders above the rest of ROH...
> 
> Also, Delerious is fucking gay.
> 
> EDIT-He put on a little weight, nothing major, he is skinnier still than Kevin Steen, though his cardio is pry less. Overall he is no Danielson but I would take Super Dragon over Samoa Joe anyday. He is currently staying out of the limelight, spending his days eating puppies and finding ways to become blacker. I am currently waiting for him to redebut in Chikara where he ill win the Young Lions cup dispite being over thirty and hold it forever causing Micheal Jackson to roll over in his grave, cause the only thing blacker than Super Dragon is Micheal Jackson.


So a five star match with Davey Richards and a bunch of ****+ matches is not doing much of note? That had to be sarcasm.

Super Dragon got so out of shape he would blow up five minutes into his matches. People only liked him cause he was super stiff, but once you get pass that you see that he isn't very good.

And yes, Delirious is gay, nice guy in real life though.


----------



## erikstans07

Maxx Hero said:


> Hero has always been a promo legend. The match with KENTA could be great or a disapointment, really it just depends if KENTA gives a shit, *and frankly in 2009 KENTA has not done much of note*. Hero should be ROH champ, him and Davey are clearly head and shoulders above the rest of ROH...
> 
> Also, Delerious is fucking gay.
> 
> EDIT-He put on a little weight, nothing major, he is skinnier still than Kevin Steen, though his cardio is pry less. Overall he is no Danielson but I would take Super Dragon over Samoa Joe anyday. He is currently staying out of the limelight, spending his days eating puppies and finding ways to become blacker. I am currently waiting for him to redebut in Chikara where he ill win the Young Lions cup dispite being over thirty and hold it forever causing Micheal Jackson to roll over in his grave, cause the only thing blacker than Super Dragon is Micheal Jackson.


ahem?  I hope you're being sarcastic.

KENTA vs. Kotaro
KENTA vs. Nakajima II and III
KENTA/Ota vs. Nakajima/Miyahara
KENTA/Generico vs. Nigel/Davey
KENTA vs. Nigel
KENTA vs. Davey
KENTA/Black vs. Aries/Nakajima
KENTA vs. Strong
KENTA/Go vs. Sasaki/Nakajima
KENTA/Generico/Steen vs. Hero/Edwards/Davey

And that's only what I've seen. I've yet to watch KENTA/Akiyama, KENTA/Go, and others.


----------



## milkman7

Certainly add KENTA/Go and KENTA/Akiyama to that list.


----------



## V1 Dante

what are your guys thoughts on Joe/Kobashi. I just got it on dvd and cant wait to watch it.


----------



## Maxx Hero

There are only two KENTA matches worth watching so far this year; Aoki+Ibushi vs. KENTA+Ishimori and KENTA vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima. Both were at ****3/4 by my watch, and in both matches KENTA was carried by other workers. 

Every other KENTA match I have at ****1/4 tops, including against Davey and Nigel.

This isn't about star ratings and how our views of a good match differ though. This is about KENTA not caring.

This year KENTA has been working at half speed, clearly going through the motions. Nearly all of the matches look the exact same. We all have heard of the KENTA title defense formula, well it goes beyond title matches, You see one of his 2009 matches you see them all. No innovation. No suspense. No excitement. 

Moreso though, no emotion. Look at Old KENTA, against SUWA and Marufuji, even a bit against Kotaro earlier this year. He showed emotion. It looked like it mattered to him who would win. Hell, it looked like he may lose. To be honest, KENTA always is better in losing efforts because in these matches he looks like he could lose. His face shows fear, rather than the blank mug we get in 2009.

I could go on about my distastes with modern KENTA, but it is not necessary. Sure I have enjoyed some stuff of his this year, I loved his Kotaro work, but it was nothing special on his part. Against Davey, Go, Suzuki, even Marvin, they worked their asses off to carry his. That is why he has done nothing of note.


----------



## seabs

*Still doesn't change the fact he's putting on cosistently great matches.

Joe/Kobashi I wouldn't say is ***** but it's pretty damn awesome.*


----------



## S-Mac

*just watched the videowire and am pumped to see Davey get a shot and cant wait to see that young knockout kid knock out kenta.*


----------



## Maxx Hero

Seabs said:


> *Still doesn't change the fact he's putting on cosistently great matches.*


But he isn't putting them on. Yes he is in the ring doing moves, but it is by no effort of his that the matches end well. The biggest contibution he gives is is overhyped nature. If Micheal Elgin started uses KENTA's moveset like KENTA is we would poop on it. The good years put blinders on us all, making us ignore the second hand efforts he provides.


----------



## AdrianG4

Kenta has done nothing much in 2009 && Super Dragon has only put on a 'little weight' ? Youch

I understand we're on a message board and there's all sorts of opinions, but WOW !


----------



## PulseGlazer

I adore Joe vs. Kobashi. It's a better version of Kobashi vs. Kensuke, where Joe breaks out tons of old Kobashi opponents moves, only to have Kobashi dismantle him in awesome fashion. The emotion is absolutely incredible.


----------



## jawbreaker

I don't watch anywhere near as much puro as I should, but from what I've seen I'm almost inclined to agree with Maxx Hero. Nakajima completely owned in their 3/1 match, and Davey was what made their SCOH match great.

Although him as an emotionless machine has some potential.


----------



## KingCrash

Maxx Hero said:


> But he isn't putting them on. Yes he is in the ring doing moves, but it is by no effort of his that the matches end well. The biggest contibution he gives is is overhyped nature. If Micheal Elgin started uses KENTA's moveset like KENTA is we would poop on it. The good years put blinders on us all, making us ignore the second hand efforts he provides.


If Michael Elgin could use KENTA's moveset without fucking up I'd give him a standing ovation.

And right now in the middle of watching IWA's tryout show, and it's everything I expected it to be and more. God bless you Ian.


----------



## Blasko

Putting the idea that KENTA is being 'carried' just makers your statements look silly. 

KENTA is doing the carrying.


----------



## milkman7

Maxx Hero, with all due respect, what are you smoking? KENTA has had an amazing year. WOTY. Well, maybe behind Rey Mysterio, or maybe not. I can't decide who I like more this year. Both men have had a fan-fucking-tastic year.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

It's either KENTA or Jericho. They actually pull their greatness off consistently on the big stage.


----------



## seabs

*In Maxx Hero's defense I can see his argument when you watch his match with Marvin but on the whole I disagree with him.*


----------



## Mark.

*ROH - A Cut Above


Eddie Edwards vs Bryan Danielson - ***

Chris Hero vs Colt Cabana - ****


*Davey Richards vs Tyler Black*

Very good, enjoyable match. Another good performance from Davey, this time clashed with another weak one from Tyler. I'll put it this way: Davey - loads of personality. Tyler - None. Davey - lots of good armwork. Tyler - forgets it ever happened once he makes his comeback. It's a shame what Tyler's become now, especially since he was the hottest thing of 2008 and one of the best wrestlers on the roster. Now he's getting boring and predictable. He had his routine offense in full force in this one, busting out that failed Quebrada/SSP combo, that failed dropkick/backflip, the Pele kick, the flip to the outside, all of that. The way I see it, this was a carry job from Davey, I'm sad to say. The crowd was ok for the first half of the match, but once things went into a higher gear, they were loving this and so was I because it was a good finishing stretch, very enjoyable despite some of it being the same old shit from Tyler. The actual finish was brilliant and exciting, yet also leaving room for a third match, something which most matches seem to want to accomplish now. I loved how Davey just got leveled with two superkicks and the Buckle Bomb, but still got the rollup with the tights out of nowhere. And he DIDN'T forget to sell the superkicks when he left the ring. A very good match, the best so far on this show.

****3/4*


*Dark City Fight Club vs Kevin Steen & Jay Briscoe - ***1/4*


*ROH World Championship
Jerry Lynn vs Roderick Strong*

Holy shit at Roderick's cut! It was like a 9 or 10 on the Muta Scale and was just sick to look at. To be honest, this match wasn't that great until Roderick took that head bump into the guardrail, but once that happened, the crowd livened up a lot more and this got a lot more dramatic and exciting to watch. I reckon that botch (or just a very well-worked spot/blade), made this match a LOT better than it was going to be. Everyone was just 100% behind Roderick after it and were just begging for him to win the title. To make things more dramatic, he was still getting dropped on his head. The intensity went up a few notches during the submission attempts, when you could clearly see the blood dripping quickly down his chest, and the screaming. The nearfalls were really good too, with Lynn getting hit by everything and still kicking out. Then Roderick kicks out of the Cradle Piledriver, just to put him over even more. Similar to how I felt about Nigel during his match with Aries at Rising Above, mucho respect goes to Roderick after this. Just gets the full 4* treatment from me.

******​


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I don't really see much to respect someone for when they continue working a match after receiving a severe concussion during it just three months after Nowinki's report came out on Benoit.

Was it a miracle that he had one of the best matches of the decade after getting that concussion? Yes. But that's why it's called a miracle. I respect people for when they make things happen on their own accord, not when divine intervention makes it a miracle. If anything, it was a testament to Aries.


----------



## Mark.

I respect him for continuing the match when he didn't have to. I respect that despite the fact Roderick and Nigel were bleeding buckets, they kept going so as not to dissapoint the fans and ruin the main event. I don't know if Roderick got a concussion or not, but I'm guessing he didn't since he did a spot on a videowire backstage afterwards, but to me it's admirable that he kept working through that gash.

Also, explain to me how you can tell the difference between a miracle and Nigel doing so on his own accord.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

He said the next day he hardly remembered anything.


----------



## Mark.

I don't know much about concussions, but my guess is he forgot because of it. He looked dazed during the match, but still pretty aware of what he was doing.


----------



## Tarfu

*PWG Holy Diver Down*

Joey Ryan vs. Top Gun Talwar ***

Ricky Reyes vs. Ronin ***½*

Karl "Machine Gun" Anderson vs. "The Future" Frankie Kazarian *****

Arrogance (Chris Bosh & Scott Lost) vs. Motor City Machine Guns (Chris Sabin & Alex Shelley) ****½*

*2-Out-Of-3 Falls Match*
Bino Gambino vs. Disco Machine ***½*

"The Man That Gravity Forgot" PAC vs. Kevin Steen ****¾*

*PWG World Championship*
Human Tornado (w/ Candice LeRae) (c) vs. El Generico ****½*

-----

An ok show really. But to be honest, I expected a bit more. PAC/Steen was almost as good as I remembered it to be (the first PWG match I ever saw) and the main event was a solid outing. I liked MMG/Arrogance, but it felt like dragging on way too long, and as if they just absolutely had to continue doing spots and whatnot to make it look like a classic.​


----------



## KingKicks

Tarfu said:


> "The Man That Gravity Forgot" PAC vs. Kevin Steen ****¾*​


How many times did PAC almost die during that? 3 was it?

*ROH Supercard Of Honor*

*Four Corner Survival*
Ricky Reyes vs. Delirious vs. Flash Flanagan vs. Shane Hagadorn
_I'd forgotten the days when Delirious was so over._* ½**

Jimmy Rave and Alex Shelley vs. Claudio Castagnoli and Jimmy Yang ****

First Blood Match*
Ace Steel vs. Chad Collyer ***¼*

AJ Styles and Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries and Jack Evans
_imo 1 of the most underrated tag matches in ROH history. Just seriously great fun from start to finish._ ******

Blood Generation vs. Do Fixer
_My 5th time watching this and I've finally decided to take it down from the full 5. Still crazy though._ *****¾

Six Woman Mayhem*
Lacey vs. Daizee Haze vs. Allison Danger vs. MsChif vs. Rain vs. Cheerleader Melissa ***¾*

Homicide vs. Mitch Franklin *¼**

Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Jacobs ****¼-***½

ROH World Title Match*
Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong
_I need to rewatch their Vendetta match to see which I prefer but this was the first time seeing this and I fucking loved it. I don't think there is anyway Strong's hand wasn't seriously hurting after he chopped the ringpost during this because the sound it made was awful._ *****¾*

*Except for the opener and the Homicide squash, Everything on the card was enjoyable in some way. I also started thinking when the show was over and realised that probably close to 75% of Danielson's ROH matches in 06 were ****+.*​


----------



## -Mystery-

Danielson was like Flair in '89 during '06.


----------



## HavocD

*ROH: Never Say Die*

Delirious vs. Ricky Reyes ***1/2*
Rhett Titus & Kenny King vs. The Super Smash Brothers ***1/2*
Jay Briscoe vs. The Necro Butcher ***1/2*
*Anything Goes Match:* Davey Richards vs. Kevin Steen ******
Bryan Danielson vs. Sonjay Dutt vs. Eddie Edwards *****
Colt Cabana, Erick Stevens, & Brent Albright vs. The Embassy *****
*ROH World Title Match:* Jerry Lynn vs. Chris Hero ****1/2*

*ROH: Validation*

Eddie Kingston vs. Ricky Reyes ***1/2*
Brent Albright & Erick Stevens vs. The Super Smash Brothers ***1/2*
Sonjay Dutt vs. Chris Hero *****
Necro Butcher & Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave & Claudio Castagnoli ***1/4*
Rhett Titus & Kenny King vs. Alex Payne & Grizzly Redwood ***
Joey Ryan vs. Colt Cabana ****1/4*
*World Tag Team Title Match:* The American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen & Bryan Danielson ******
*ROH World Title Match:* Jerrry Lynn vs. Jay Briscoe *****


----------



## jawbreaker

Just re-watched KENTA/Davey to get a better assessment of my opinion, and I still have it as the full five. And that's because of Davey. KENTA sort of looked like he was going through the motions, whereas Davey was actually trying to make it special. It wasn't a carry job, but the reason it was as good as it was was because of Davey.


----------



## V1 Dante

Here is Joe/Punk 2 if anyone has not seen this 5 star classic already or just wants to rewatch it. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-qbCRhgl3I

O and why are some of you saying Super Dragon is a black guy. I always thought he was a white dude???


----------



## Maxx Hero

He is white. The black thing is a running joke. I have no idea where it came from. Maybe from his cocaine use?


----------



## Bubz

Psycho Driver III owns all moves ever created!!!


----------



## WillTheBloody

bubz123 said:


> Psycho Driver III owns all moves ever created!!!


Sure. It'll legit kill someone someday because of how bad Super Dragon is, but yeah, it owns. :no:


----------



## seabs

*ROH A Cut Above*

*Bryan Danielson vs. Eddie Edwards*
_***1/2_

*Claudio Castagnoli vs Matt Cross vs Rasche Brown vs Silas Young*
_*_

*Jimmy Rave vs. Grizzly Redwood* 
_1/2*_

*Austin Aries and Rhett Titus vs. The Phoenix Twins* 
_*1/2_

*Colt Cabana vs. Chris Hero*
_***1/2_

*Jimmy Jacobs vs. Egotistico Fantastico*
_**_

*Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards*
_***3/4_

*Kevin Steen and Jay Briscoe vs. Dark City Fight Club*
_**1/2_

*Jerry Lynn vs. Roderick Strong - ROH World Championship*
_***3/4_

*Overall:*
_What was good was good but the bad was really bad. 9 matches in 2 1/2 hours was way too much too. None of them really got enough time. Good show though all in all._​


----------



## V1 Dante

bubz123 said:


> Psycho Driver III owns all moves ever created!!!


How do you land nicely from this move. It looks like his opponents really fall on top of their head, and the guy does it stiff aswell. I know if I was a pro wrestler I would piss my pants if someone told me Super Dragon will do the Psycho Driver on you.


----------



## jawbreaker

Watching the Best of CM Punk in ROH volume 3, and figured I'd throw up a rating for the matches.

For the first two, due to their length, the DVD only shows the last 15-20 minutes, but I have seen the full matches, and the ratings reflect that.

Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk - World Title Classic: *****
Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk - Joe vs. Punk II: *****
Generation Next vs. Second City Saints - Weekend of Thunder Night 2: ****1/2
Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk - All-Star Extravaganza IV: *****

Will do the rest when I get back.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Weekend Of Champions Night One*

Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs
_Very fun opener. Funny to think that these two would be in a heated rivalry only a few months later._ ***¾*

Irish Airborne vs. Jay Fury and Spud **¾*

Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave ***¼*

*ROH Pure Title Match*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Christopher Daniels *****

*ROH World Title Match*
Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Yang
_1 of my least favourite Danielson title defences and yet still a pretty decent match._ ***¾

ROH Tag Team Title Match*
Austin Aries and Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe and Matt Sydal
_I don't remember this match being so awesome. Simple stuff with Aries and Strong isolating Sydal and keeping Joe out as much as possible but it was just all so much fun. Shame a Strong/Sydal match never took place in ROH._ *****

Anything Goes*
Adam Pearce, BJ Whitmer, Ace Steel and Colt Cabana vs. Claudio Castagnoli, Necro Butcher, Nate Webb and Super Dragon ***½*

*Overall: More enjoyable show then the first time I watched it but it's still (for me anyway) in the bottom 5 2006 shows from ROH.*​


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

jawbreaker said:


> Generation Next vs. Second City Saints - Weekend of Thunder Night 2: ****1/2


Give me a fucking break.


----------



## bobcoy8

hey yo i was wondering if anyone could give me any star ratings for the following upw dvds

Future shock vol 1 and 2
california slam tlc and more
rage at the river
home of the brave
control
shockwave

any help will be appreciated


----------



## jawbreaker

superdupersonic said:


> Give me a fucking break.


I'm a sucker for tag team spotfests, especially with tables, ladders, and the like. It's a low ****1/2 though, and I debated between ****1/2 and ****1/4 for a bit before giving it the higher mark.


----------



## KaijuFan

superdupersonic said:


> Give me a fucking break.


Honestly man, does it really matter that much if someone enjoyed a match more than you? Most of the guys here give out 5 stars to matches that bore the absolute fuck out of me while I enjoy matches that others shit on or are unimpressed with. 

I'm not singling you out mate, but I'm just sick of everyone in this thread pissing and moaning about someone giving a 1/4 of a star or 1/2 a star higher rating than someone else. Are those ratings worth getting worked up over?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

The match was just a mess.


----------



## KaijuFan

I haven't seen it otherwise I'd add my two cents but I'll take your word for it.

In other news, I decided to man up and hurt my bank account some more with two purchases from Smart Mark. Picked up wXw's "Gorefest 2" and HWA's "Drake Younger's Psycho Circus". 

Speaking of SMV, they're having another one of their wacky sales: Spend $60 or more and save 25%, it's the National Failures Day Sale!


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH - Contention*



Colt Cabana, Necro Butcher & Grizzly Redwood vs. Jimmy Rave, Claudio Castagnoli, & Ernie Osiris - **1/2

Shawn Spears vs. Alex Payne - *

Bryan Danielson vs. Kenny King - ***1/4

Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The Young Bucks - ****

*Four Corner Survival*
Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Eddie Edwards vs. D-Lo Brown - ***1/4

Sonjay Dutt vs. Jimmy Jacobs - **

Davey Richards vs. Jay Briscoe - ***1/2

Jerry Lynn vs. Tyler Black - ***1/4 - ***1/2


Seemed like a more loose show with Rhett singing his theme to distract Danielson, Aries in full heel-mode and the comedy in the opener. A Steenerico/Bucks should happen as soon as possible and Davey and Jay killed each other.

Also, Alex Payne Promo Time.​


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Please upload the Danielson and Davey matches.


----------



## <zero

WillTheBloody said:


> He's big fat terrible mess of a black man


Don't know why I found that so funny, but well played....


----------



## <zero

superdupersonic said:


> It's either KENTA or Jericho. They actually pull their greatness off consistently on the big stage


Thought Marufuji had passed KENTA over the past few years, but man, KENTA has been on fucking fire in 2009

Reckon Nakajima deserves to be in the discussion, too

It's no coincidence that he's been opposite KENTA in three of the latter's best matches....


----------



## V1 Dante

just got Super Dragon "Evolution 3" and Super Dragon "Evolution 4" dvd's. Cant wait to watch them. I really hope they are worth 60 bucks I paid for them.

Anyone know any stores that sell ROH and PWG and other Indy dvds because I dont really like ordering online that much. I cant find any in stores besides PWG sells out.


----------



## Tarfu

V1 Dante said:


> just got Super Dragon "Evolution 3" and Super Dragon "Evolution 4" dvd's. Cant wait to watch them. I really hope they are worth 60 bucks I paid for them.
> 
> Anyone know any stores that sell ROH and PWG and other Indy dvds because I dont really like ordering online that much. I cant find any in stores besides PWG sells out.


Pretty much all indy stuff is order only, or if you attend a show you can pick them up from the merch table. You can only find retail best ofs and compilations (Best of Chikara, Sells Out, ROH Best In The World/Greatest Rivalries/Stars Of Honor, etcetera) from some stores. I wouldn't know which ones though.

And where the hell did you find the Evolution DVDs?


----------



## V1 Dante

Tarfu said:


> Pretty much all indy stuff is order only, or if you attend a show you can pick them up from the merch table. You can only find retail best ofs and compilations (Best of Chikara, Sells Out, ROH Best In The World/Greatest Rivalries/Stars Of Honor, etcetera) from some stores. I wouldn't know which ones though.
> 
> And where the hell did you find the Evolution DVDs?


Thank you.

O and I found those dvds at an online store "smart mark videos". It has all of that indy stuff including the evolution dvds. I read the post of KaijuFan where he says he spent money on indy videos on some website so i decided to check it out and when I did I found those videos there.


----------



## FITZ

Just finished King of the Trios Night 2 and the Team Uppercut vs. Masters of 1000 Holds was insane. 

So much good technical wrestling and the fact that it was a 6 man meant that things never slowed down. My favorite CHIKARA match that I've ever seen aside from the 8-man that I saw live at Dragon Gate USA.


----------



## Platt

V1 Dante said:


> Thank you.
> 
> O and I found those dvds at an online store "smart mark videos". It has all of that indy stuff including the evolution dvds. I read the post of KaijuFan where he says he spent money on indy videos on some website so i decided to check it out and when I did I found those videos there.


You do know that the Super Dragon Evolutions on sale there are VHS not DVD.


----------



## CactusBoehm

I'm looking for some advice on what DVDs to get in the Buy 3 get 2 free sale.

I want to see some of the matches in the Danielson/Morishima series. Which DVDs should I get. I was looking between Manhatten Mayhem II and Man Up. Which is a better match and which is a better overall show?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Get all their matches. But Man Up was the runner-up along with Take No Prisoners 2008 as the best ROH PPV. Not a single bad match on the PPV portion, with only one match below ***, and it has two bonus matches worth seeing.


----------



## riseroom13

Those Evolution DVD's are worth ANY price, just for the Bobby Quance Matches. Dragon vs. Quance was one of the greatest, most-underrated feuds of all time.


----------



## FITZ

Platt said:


> You do know that the Super Dragon Evolutions on sale there are VHS not DVD.



Well he's going to be pissed when he gets his order. 

I wish they would release some of the stuff they have on VHS onto DVD. I believe they are the only place you can buy a lof of the early PWG shows but they are only available on VHS. And some of their "Best Of" comps that they only have on VHS look really good too.


----------



## V1 Dante

Platt said:


> You do know that the Super Dragon Evolutions on sale there are VHS not DVD.


Omg are you serious. That fucking sucks ass for me.


----------



## smitlick

lol it says it when you open it that they are VHS...


----------



## V1 Dante

smitlick said:


> lol it says it when you open it that they are VHS...


I really need glasses lol.

anyways I just saw Super Dragon vs Taro(mask vs mask) match and its an amazing match. I seriously didnt think Taro would kick out of that Psycho Driver of the top rope. ****1/4 from me.

Just watched joe/Punk 1 and while its not on the level of their second match its still a classic. It really seemed different than their second match in alot of ways and I liked that. there were some nice moves done by both men and the fans of course want 5 more minutes. ****1/2 in my opinion.


----------



## -GP-

taylorfitz said:


> I wish they would release some of the stuff they have on VHS onto DVD. I believe they are the only place you can buy a lof of the early PWG shows but they are only available on VHS. And some of their "Best Of" comps that they only have on VHS look really good too.


I've lost count of the amount of money they've saved me by not having DVD versions of their older comps.

Even though i have to admit there's a certain retro feel to actually watching real "tapes"...


----------



## Mark.

*ROH - The Homecoming II


Claudio Castagnoli vs Jimmy Jacobs vs Roderick Strong - ***

Jimmy Rave vs Bryan Danielson - ***1/2

Chris Hero vs Tyler Black - ***1/2*


*ROH World Tag Team Championship
2 Out Of 3 Falls
American Wolves vs Kevin Steen & Jay Briscoe*

Last show I wasn't sure why Steen and Jay were teaming. This show I'm not sure why they're challenging for the belts. I really don't understand the booking when it comes to Steenerico and The Briscoes. Does their past history mean they still hate each other or not? Because I think there would be some objection to possibly winning the titles with a person you hate. This is the Match of the Night so far, and I don't think Lynn/Cabana is going to take over. The intensity in this was great and it featured good performances from everyone involved. I loved the interactions between Davey and Steen, they're always great. Especially this one particular moment where Steen locked in the Sharpshooter and Davey locked in the Cloverleaf, so when they turned around to face each other at the same time, the whole crowd just went "Ohhh...this will be good". Before they even had to spit at each other, it was epic intensity. Children cried. A woman fainted. Men had heart attacks. Vincent Vega said it was intense thing he'd ever witnessed. The match was well-structured for a 2/3 falls match and by the end it did seem like they'd been through quite a battle. It was just the right length as well and didn't feel like they'd entered overkill at all. The aftermath was pretty great too with Jay and Steen arguing. It just seemed like typical fighting between them before the slap and the real insults. Very, very good match.

****3/4*


*ROH World Championship
Jerry Lynn vs Colt Cabana*

Dissapointing for a world title match. It was really slow and with very little offense and to me it just felt like it dragged on. I thought this would be the point in Colt's return when we finally get a great match out of him and he'd do his best for the big title match, but he was still unimpressive as he's been since he came back. The comedy just felt out of place to me in a title match, making the world title seem unimportant. The ROH title is constantly being put over as being something you have to be at your absolute best when competing for, so for Colt to be mocking Todd Sinclair just didn't seem right. I was really bored by this up until Colt did a Pepsi Plunge, but the excitement was brief, as Lynn hit the Cradle Piledriver soon afterwards. Colt cut a promo saying how he had a dream to return to ROH and win the title in front of his home crowd...which would be a LOT more emotional had this been a great hard-fought match. The main reason to buy this DVD would be the previous match, not the main event.

****1/4*​


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH – Manhattan Mayhem III*


Rhett Titus & Kenny King vs. The Young Bucks - ***1/4
_Great opener. The Bucks are on a roll and King & Titus are getting better as a team._

Necro Butcher vs. Jimmy Rave - *1/2
_End. This. Now._

Roderick Strong vs. Sonjay Dutt - ***1/2 - ***3/4
_By far Dutt's best match in ROH. Black or Davey's probably the only two on the list for a title reign, but the consistently underrated Strong should be added to it._

*First Blood Match*
Tyler Black vs. Jimmy Jacobs – N/A
_The match was just storyline to get Black in the title match later._

*Four Corner Survival*
Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana vs. D-Lo Brown vs. Claudio Castagnoli - **1/2

*World Tag Team Titles - Submissions Match*
The American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico - ****

Jay Briscoe vs. Guido Maritato - **
_Much like Dutt/Jacobs from Contention, completely unnecessary._

*ROH World Title*
Jerry Lynn vs. Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black - ***1/2
_Seemed like it dragged on until Lynn was eliminated. The crowd was certainly happy once he was gone._

A lot of filler on the undercard dragged the show down. Aries winning the title was great and the show is just about on the level of 7th Anniversary, but not as good as Final Battle 08.​


----------



## erikstans07

*ROH The Homecoming II (4/25/09)*

Rasche Brown vs. Egotistico Fantastico ***1/2*
_Way better than I was expecting. These guys aren't too bad._

Austin Aries & Rhett Titus vs. Silas Young & Alex Payne ****1/4*
_This match surprised me. Young is really good, IMO, and if given the proper chance, he could actually have some awesome singles matches._

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Roderick Strong vs. Jimmy Jacobs ***
_With these three guys, you wouldn't think in a million years they would have such a bad match. I think it was a weird combination though._

The Phoenix Twins (Tweek & Dash) vs. Dark City Fight Club (Jon Davis & Kory Chavis) ***1/4*

Jimmy Rave vs. Bryan Danielson ****3/4*

Chris Hero vs. Tyler Black ****1/4*

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
The American Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (c) vs. Kevin Steen & Jay Briscoe *****1/2*

*ROH World Championship*
Jerry Lynn (c) vs. Colt Cabana ****3/4*

*Good show. Some matches were either disappointing or unnecessary. Some were surprisingly good. Worth watching.*



*ROH Never Say Die (5/8/09)*

Delirious vs. Ricky Reyes ****

Kenny King & Rhett Titus vs. Player Uno & Player Dos ****1/4*
_Solid, solid, solid match. Someone explain to me why Dos didn't wear his mask in this one. Did he lose it or something?_

Jay Briscoe vs. Necro Butcher **3/4*

Davey Richards vs. Kevin Steen *****1/4*

Bryan Danielson vs. Sonjay Dutt vs. Eddie Edwards ****1/4*
_People need to get off Sonjay's case. He's a great worker and a great entertainer. Good match._

Claudio Castagnoli, Joey Ryan & Jimmy Rave vs. Brent Albright, Erick Stevens & Colt Cabana ****3/4*
_Gotta admit that I didn't expect much out of this match. I'm not a big fan of 6-man tags (unless, of course, it's King of Trios ). This was awesome though._

*ROH World Championship*
Jerry Lynn (c) vs. Chris Hero *****1/4*
_Wow, I really got into this one. Apparently, moreso than most people here. This got pretty crazy. I'm really becoming a huge fan of Hero, as if I wasn't already a big fan of his._

*Pretty damn good show. 'Nuff said.*​


----------



## jawbreaker

Steen vs. Davey was awesome. Lynn vs. Hero was pretty damn good, but **** at most. The tag title match from The Homecoming II was great, although the 2/3 falls stip felt kinda random and you knew there was absolutely no way Steen and Jay were winning, cause then Mark and Generico come back and what the hell happens? Still a good match though.

Of all the shows from that crazy nine-week stretch where they had seven weekends of shows (stretching from Insanity Unleashed to Validation), I'd say that after Tag Title Classic, Never Say Die was my favorite "B" show (I haven't seen Validation yet, but don't anticipate it being all that great). Just a fun show all around with two really good matches and a main event that felt fresh.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

I usually just skip Necro Butcher matches on DVDs. I've never found him entertaining at all.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Necro vs. Danielson in PWG is worth seeing. The match that helped save my interest in wrestling.


----------



## erikstans07

A match involving Necro helped save your interest in wrestling?


----------



## -Mystery-

superdupersonic said:


> Necro vs. Danielson in PWG is worth seeing. The match that helped save my interest in wrestling.


That entire show fucking rocks, but yeah Necro/Danielson was just plain awesome clash of styles. Makes me wonder about KENTA/Necro. Hmmm...


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

erikstans07 said:


> A match involving Necro helped save your interest in wrestling?


I needed something short and very good to save me after sitting through a comp of Super Dragon & Davey Richards.


----------



## milkman7

Necro Butcher used to be awesome.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Never Say Die
*
Delirious vs. Ricky Reyes **¼*

Kenny King and Rhett Titus vs. The Super Smash Brothers
_Fun match. SSB were pretty impressive and King & Titus continue to improve as a team._ ***½*

Jay Briscoe vs. Necro Butcher *¾*

Anything Goes Match*
Davey Richards vs. Kevin Steen
_Both men brought the hate and it resulted in a seriously great brawl._ *****

Three Way Match*
Bryan Danielson vs. Sonjay Dutt vs. Eddie Edwards ****¼*

Colt Cabana, Erick Stevens and Brent Albright vs. Jimmy Rave, Claudio Castagnoli and Joey Ryan *****

*ROH World Title Match*
Jerry Lynn vs. Chris Hero
Damn the crowd seriously wanted Hero to win this. Great match, wasn't expecting it to be anything too amazing. ****¾-*****
*
Overall: Pretty damn good show tbh. Every match turned out how I expected and a couple even surprised me.*​


----------



## Platt

TAKE 20% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!

You can now save 20% Off your next order on all items listed on the ROH website with no minimum purchase. This sale includes all DVD's, tickets, books, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.

This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events.

To redeem your 20% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: triple into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Sale ends Friday, August 21st at 10am EST. DVD Subscription package, Bret Hart autograph tickets and shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.

You can combine the 20% off sale with either of the sales listed below!!!

SPECIAL $5 (OR LESS) DVD INVENTORY REDUCTION SALE!!!

Don't miss this special sale on select FIP titles from 2004-2006, select Ring of Honor Best Of's and ALL Straight Shootin' & Secrets of the Ring titles:

-FIP Fallout Night 1 11/12/04 (Homicide vs. BJ Whitmer FIP Title Match)
-FIP Fallout Night 2 11/13/04 (Homicide vs. CM Punk FIP Title Falls Count Anywhere Match)
-FIP Florida Rumble 12/17/04 (Homicide vs. Spanky FIP Title Match, CM Punk vs. James Gibson)
-FIP New Years Classic 1/7/05 (Homicide vs. James Gibson FIP Title Match, Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe)
-FIP Unfinished Business 1/8/05 (Homicide & Gibson vs. CM Punk & Azrieal, Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe)
-FIP New Dawn Rising 2/11/05 (Austin Aries & Homicide vs. Bryan Danielson & Rocky Romero)
-FIP Dangerous Intentions 2/12/05 (Homicide vs. Rocky Romero FIP Title Match, CM Punk vs. Bryan Danielson)
-FIP With Malice 3/25/05 (CM Punk vs. James Gibson, Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong)
-FIP Bring The Pain 3/26/05 (CM Punk vs. Bryan Danielson two out of three falls match)
-FIP The Usual Suspects 4/22/05 (FIP crowns its first tag team champions)
-FIP Violence Is The Answer 4/23/05 (Homicide vs. CM Punk FIP Title Anything Goes Match, Spanky vs. Strong)
-FIP In Full Force 5/27/05 (Homicide vs. Colt Cabana FIP Title Match)
-FIP Unstoppable 5/28/05 (CM Punk & Samoa Joe vs. Colt Cabana & Sal Rinuaro)
-FIP Sold Out 6/24/05 (Huge eight man tag team main event)
-FIP Payback 6/25/05 (CM Punk vs. Colt Cabana)
-FIP Heatstroke '05 Night 1 8/5/05 (CM Punk vs. Ace Steel, Samoa Joe vs. Spanky)
-FIP Heatstroke '05 Night 2 8/6/05 (CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong)
-FIP Big Year One Bash Night 1 9/2/05 (James Gibson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Homicide vs. Nigel McGuinness FIP Title Match)
-FIP X-Factor 10/7/05 (Homicide vs. Austin Aries FIP Title Match)
-FIP Fallout 2005 10/8/05 (Roderick Strong vs. Milano Collection AT)
-FIP Strong vs. Evans 1/7/06 (Jack Evans vs. Roderick Strong)
-FIP Chasing The Dragon 6/9/06 (Davey Richards vs. Colt Cabana vs. Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Canadian Cougar vs. Steve Madison Elimination Match)
-FIP Second Year Spectacular Night 1 9/8/06 (Davey Richards vs. Delirious, Jay Briscoe vs. Jerelle Clark, Black Market vs. Colt Cabana & Sal Rinauro)
-FIP Second Year Spectacular Night 2 9/9/06 (Roderick Strong vs. Delirious, Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Colt Cabana, Black Market & Allison Danger vs. The Heartbreak Express & Lacey in a No DQ Mixed Tag Match)

-Best of AJ Styles Vol. 2- The Phenomenon Continues
-Best of Christopher Daniels Vol. 2- Say Your Prayers
-Best of Roderick Strong- Suffering Is Inevitable
-Best of Spanky- Danger! Danger!
-Best of The Rottweilers- Let The Gates Of Hell Open
-Do or Die IV- Elizabeth, NJ 2/19/05

-Straight Shootin’ with Jim Cornette & Bobby Heenan Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin’ with Jim Cornette & Bobby Heenan Vol. 3
-Straight Shootin’ with Jim Mitchell
-Straight Shootin’ with Terry Funk & Shane Douglas
-Straight Shootin’ with Percy Pringle Vol. 1
-Straight Shootin’ with Percy Pringle Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin’ with Jim Cornette & Percy Pringle
-Straight Shootin’ with Jim Cornette & JJ Dillon
-Straight Shootin’ with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts Vol. 1
-Straight Shootin’ with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin’ with AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels
-Straight Shootin’ with Raven & Sandman Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin’ with The Women of Honor
-Straight Shootin’ with Bruno Sammartino
-Straight Shootin’ with Konnan
-Secrets of the Ring with Al Snow
-Straight Shootin’ with 2 Cold Scorpio
-Straight Shootin’ with Kamala
-Straight Shootin’ with Skandar Akbar
-Straight Shootin’ with Samoa Joe
-Straight Shootin’ with Ron Killings
-Straight Shootin’ with The Fantastics
-Straight Shootin’ with One Man Gang
-Straight Shootin’ with Butch Reed
-Straight Shootin’ with The Midnight Express
-Straight Shootin’ with Tom Prichard
-Straight Shootin’ with Mr. Fuji
-Straight Shootin’ with Brad Armstrong
-Straight Shootin’ with Mike Rotunda
-Straight Shootin’ with Francine
-Straight Shootin’ with Marc Mero
-Straight Shootin’ with Ken Patera
-Straight Shootin’ with Paul Ellering

Sale ends Friday, August 21st at 10am EST. Sale prices are valid WHILE SUPPLIES LAST. You can find all of the $5 sale DVD's in the "Weekly Specials" section at www.rohwrestling.com.


25% OFF TICKETS FOR LIVE ROH EVENTS!!!

Ring of Honor reserved live event tickets (ringside or balcony) are now on sale for 25% off the regular price. Discounts have already been made on the website so you don't need a special sale code. This sale includes the following events:

-9/10 Philadelphia, PA (TV Taping)
-9/11 Philadelphia, PA (TV Taping)
-9/18 Dayton, OH
-9/19 Chicago Ridge, IL (Bret Hart appearance)
-9/25 Boston, MA (Bret Hart appearance)
-9/26 New York, NY (Bret Hart appearance)
-10/9 Collinsville, IL
-10/10 Indianapolis, IN
-11/7 Edison, NJ
-11/14 Mississauga
-12/4 Detroit, MI
-12/18 Manassas, VA

AS A BONUS YOU CAN ALSO USE THE 20% OFF DISCOUNT LISTED ABOVE TO SAVE EVEN MORE MONEY ON YOUR TICKET PURCHASE. Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Friday, August 21st at 10am EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.


----------



## HavocD

*ROH: Contention*

Colt Cabana, Necro Butcher & Grizzly Redwood vs. The Embassy ***1/4*
Shawn Spears vs. Alex Payne ***
Bryan Danielson vs. Kenny King ****1/4*
Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The Young Bucks *****1/4*
Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Eddie Edwards vs. D-Lo Brown *****
Sonjay Dutt vs. Jimmy Jacobs ***1/4*
Davey Richards vs. Jay Briscoe ****1/4*
Jerry Lynn vs. Tyler Black ****1/4*

*ROH: Manhattan Mayhem III*

Rhett Titus & Kenny King vs. The Young Bucks ****1/2*
Necro Butcher vs. Jimmy Rave ***
*First Blood Match:* Tyler Black vs. Jimmy Jacobs *NR*
Roderick Strong vs. Sonjay Dutt ****1/4*
Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana vs. D-Lo Brown vs. Claudio Castagnoli ***1/2*
*World Tag Team Title Submissions Match:* The American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico *****+*
Jay Briscoe vs. Guido Maritato **1/2*
*ROH World Title Match:* Jerry Lynn vs. Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black ****3/4*

*PWG: DDT4 2009*

The Dynasty vs. Bryan Danielson & Roderick Strong ***3/4*
Dark & Lovely vs. Kenny Omega & Chuck Taylor ****1/4*
*PWG World Tag Team Championship Title Match*
The Young Bucks vs. The Cutler Brothers ****1/4*
Malachi Jackson vs. Phoenix Star **3/4*
*PWG World Tag Team Championship Title Match*
The Young Bucks vs. Kenny Omega & Chuck Taylor ****3/4 - *****
Bryan Danielson & Roderick Strong vs. Motor City Machine Guns ******
*PWG World Championship Title Match*
Chris Hero vs. Joey Ryan ****1/2*
* PWG World Tag Team Championship Title Match*
The Young Bucks vs. Bryan Danielson & Roderick Strong *****1/2*


----------



## KaijuFan

Just nabbed the AJ Styles best of dvd. It's an absolute steal for 5 bucks. Styles/London alone is worth it.


----------



## erikstans07

KaijuFan said:


> Just nabbed the AJ Styles best of dvd. It's an absolute steal for 5 bucks. Styles/London alone is worth it.


Hell yeah I got that DVD, and it's one of the best I have. Some great, great matches on there. You ever seen the AJ/Danielson match that's on there? Better than AJ/London IMO.


----------



## KaijuFan

I haven't, 7 of the 8 matches on that dvd are from out of stock shows so I haven't seen most of them.


----------



## Maxx Hero

I have had that dvd for over a year and have yet to open it...I think I know what I am gonna watch later...


----------



## V1 Dante

i dont really follow ROH, I have only seen the Joe/Punk series but I would like to see some more of their classic's so can anyone give me some ROH matches that you feel are classics like ****1/4 and higher because im intrested in watching some of their best matches. Thank you.


----------



## erikstans07

Off the top of my head:

Samoa Joe vs. Kenta Kobashi (Joe vs. Kobashi)
AJ Styles vs. Bryan Danielson (Main Event Spectacles)
AJ Styles vs. Paul London (Night of the Grudges)
The Briscoes vs. Steen & Generico (Ladder War at the Man Up PPV)
the Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima series
There are shit-tons more that I could name. I'm sure someone will add to that list.


----------



## V1 Dante

Thank you im actually going to check those out right now and yea I hope people add some more.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Check my ROH good shit archive.


----------



## V1 Dante

I just checked out over 6 hours of super Dragon matches because he is my favorite wrestler and I also watched a bunch of other classic matches like the Joe/Punk series and Kobashi/Joe. Here is a short review of the matches and my ratings. 

*1. Samoa Joe vs CM Punk 1*

This was their first classic and its one of the best 60 minute matches out there. They would go on to have an even better match a few months later. As the commentators said, it looked like CM Punk was trying to get Joe to punch himself out and than beat him. That however did not work because Joe never lost any energy.

The first 20 minutes of the match is spent with both men messing around with a fan and than they have a huge brawl on the outside. Joe almost kills Punk on the outside with some sick moves like using his kick to the face while his opponent is by the guardrail not once but 3 times. Punk tries a hurricanrana on the outside but Joe grabs him and smashes him in the guardrail. also he does a sick dive to the outside aswell.

When they get back to the ring Punk tries to make a comeback and thats how the rest of the match is bassically. Both men hit some strong stiff moves on each other and we get some nice counters and near falls. The crowd is hot the whole match.

Towards the end Punk hits the Pepsi Plunge but is not able to make the pin. I personally never really liked the Pepsi plunge that much. I mean the move looks cool when he pulls it of but it takes him ages to actually put the opponent in the position and pull it of.

in the last few seconds Punk hits a ddt but is not able to get the victory. The match ends as a draw and Joe retains the title. the fans chant five more minutes but dont get it.

Here is one thing I did not like about this match and that was how the match ended. I dont mean the draw ending but its just that after a hard battle I was expecting some big move at the end of the match to lead into the draw and not a crappy DDT.

Anyways still a classic match and there are some people out there that consider this match 5 stars. I wouldnt go that far but its still a classic match up.
*my match rating: ****1/2*


*Samoa Joe vs CM Punk 2*

This is the first ROH match I ever saw and its actually my favorite match ever, of any organization. This match just had so much going into it. A perfect story and they knew they had to deliver because the fans were expecting another classic like their first match. The fans though got something even better. Fuck that they got something way better.

This match starts of way differently than the first match. Punk now knows he that Samoa Joe will not punch himself out so he has to try something different. Joe had a match agains Homocide alitle earlier I gues and he hurt Joe's arm. So what does Punk do he attacks the arm. 

For the first 20 minutes we see some nice near falls and reversals plus its not boring at all. They actually move at a really fast pace. The crowd here is even more amazing than in their first match. Punk here pulls out some moves that we have not see him do in a few years, showing how he will do anything to become the champion and how badly he wants it.

After the first 20 minutes they move to the outside again and both men hit dives on each other plus we see kind of a repeat of the brawl they had on the outside in their first match. Man im never going to get sick of that move where Joe counters the hurricanrana and slamms Cm Punk into the guardrail really hard. 

They get back to the ring and we see some more really close near falls and some awesome reversals. Both men hit pretty much all of the moves that they have only they use extra force trying to put each other down.

There is no botches in this match as far as I could see and again I have to mention how hot the crowd is. Towards the end of this classic match CM Punk tries to hit the Pepsi Plunge again but Joe counters and hits his finisher. An amazing Muscle buster of the middle rope. Joe goes over to make the pin and the referee is about to do the count but ding ding ding the bell rings and we just saw another draw.

The fans again chant for 5 more minutes but we dont get it. We have to wait untill their third match which is another classic. During this match even Mick foley came out to watch them and said that it was one of the greatest matches he has ever seen.

This match was also given 5 stars by the Wrestling observer or whatever its called I believe, which made it the first match to get a 5 star rating from them since 1997 when Undertaker fought HBK in a classic Hell in a Cell match. 

Now this match had a much better ending than the first match and even if you dont think that its the best match ever like I do you probably agree that its one of the best matches of all time.

I could praise this match for 20 pages but it really just has to be seen because its just amazing. This is as 5 star as a 5 star match can get.
*my match rating: ******


These two matches between Joe/Punk have to be some of the best matches ever and its just such a shame that because they happened in the indys more people will not get to see them and will never know that these two classic's even happened.












*Samoa Joe vs Kobashi*

I personally have no idea what the story for this match was because I wasnt watching ROH during this and all I know is that the match is not for the title. Alot of people have said that this was a 5 star match and I was really intrested in checking it out. So here it is.

The match is not 60 minutes like Joe/Punk but that doesnt mean it isnt one amazing match. The bell rings for the match to begin and right away the crowd is chanting "this is awesome". This kind of reminded me of the crowd during Joe/Angle 1. I gues this was a big dream match for the ROH fans because they were going crazy and were on their feet the whole match. I felt that the crowd added alot to this match.

The match starts of as a giant brawl and in the first few minutes they take it to the outside. Joe hits that huge running kick in the face of Kobashi while he is by the guardrail. He hits the kick so hard that the guardrail actually breaks. Soon after Kobashi hits a huge chop that sends Joe over the guardrail. Wow these guys are really stiff with each other.

They get back to the match and Kobashi hits his chops harder and harder as the match goes on. Samoa Joe does the same thing with his chops and kicks. You can really tell how hard these guys were hitting each other just by looking at their faces. The chest of Samoa Joe and Kobashi are so red, and after the match when both men do an interview you can see clearly the bruises on Samoa Joe's face and chest and on Kobashis's. I think both men had a hard time even doing the interview because they were so fucked up.

This is one of the most brutal non gimmick matches you will ever see. We see Kobashi hit 3 sick back suplexes and Joe lands right on his head all 3 times. This leads into a 2 count. Samoa Joe hits his signature moves like the powerbomb,STF,crossface combo and even hits his finisher, The Muscle buster. Kobashi somehow kicks out and the crowd is getting an erection.

Towards the end of the match Samoa Joe starts hitting Kobashi really hard untill Kobashi starts throwing his own super chops and punches in there. Kobashi hits some sick backfists to Joe's head and you can clearly see them all landing on his face with huge amount of force. This is what gave Joe the bruises on his face. Soon after Kobashi hits a huge clothesline on Joe and gets the win in this brutal classic match up.

Can anyone tell me if this was a shoot match? Im really intrested in knowing why they went so hard on each other. Anyways the good points of this match are that the crowd is fucking amazing and that they hit each other really stiff and it made the match look so much more brutal. Also this was a dream match so you got that feeling watching it.

Now here is the bad point of this match. In the 20 plus minutes of the match only about 10 actual wrestling moves were done. Powerbomb, stf, crossface, muscle buster, back suplex, clothesline, suplex, sto, kick against the barricade. The rest of this match was just the two of them beating the hell out of each other with chops and punches and kicks. I dont know I gues after watching the classic Joe/Punk series I was expecting some more tehnical wrestling from these two men. I felt like I could bring in some stupid kids that do backyard wrestling and tell them to beat the hell out of each other and just throw in a couple of wrestling moves if they feel like it.

Anyways I had to rewatch the match again to realize that this is just how the match was supposed to be done. It was never ment as a tehnical wrestling classic. It was done as a brutal brawl and both men's bodies showed that after the match. Not alot of wrestlers would ever want to try something this brutal so props to both men. I respect everything they did in this match and they did it all just for the fans. A classic match from both men.

This match made me think about how badly I would love to see Super Dragon vs Kobashi. I mean just imagine how stiff these guys would be against each other. We would have another classic on our hands.

Anyways the match ends and the crowd chants thank you and cheers and is yelling that was awesome, and just shows huge respect to both men. Both men shake hands and walk out of the arena in a classic moment.

Not 5 stars in my opinion because its not really my type of match and I just didnt think it was on the level of Joe/Punk 2. Still a classic match that everyone should check out.
*my match rating: ****1/2*


I will review the other matches that you guys told me about later today. Wow ROH really has some classic matches. I cant wait to review all these other classics that have happened in ROH/PWG and other indy companies.

*Super Dragon vs Taro (mask vs mask)*


I am a huge Super Dragon match and this is one of my favorite matches he has ever had. After nearly a five year battle the feud culminated in a Mask vs. Mask match at Revolution Pro Wrestling's fourth anniversary show on November 11, 2003. The match was seen as many to be one of the greatest in SoCal history, in the match Super Dragon, sporting an old-school mask he had worn previously, put TARO to rest after a violent series of lariats. After the match TARO unmasked, announced his retirement and embraced Super Dragon in the high point of Revolution Pro.

Both men make their way to the ring and the crowd is super hot for both of them. This is an awesome fun crowd I really have to say that. The whole match is really fast paced and its total nonstop action. the match is about 30 minutes long and we see alot of near falls and reversals. We also see alot of high flying action and both men pull out pretty much every move that they know.

Some of the moves in the match were an awesome dive by Taro but dragon cathes him and throws him over his back into a bunch of chairs the fans were sitting on. Taro soon tries another dive but only this time he makes it.

At one point in the match Super Dragon tries to do the Psycho driver of the top rope but Taro reverses it into a hurricanrana which gets him a 2 and a half count. Very cool looking move that the crowd pops for. He also counter a normal Psycho driver into a hurricanrana for another near fall. 

Super Dragon hits his UFO move in the back of the head of Taro. I love that move. Taro tries the curb stomp but Dragon gets right back up, beats the shit out of Taro and hits his own sick curb stomp not once but twice.

The crowd is going crazy and they are on Taro's side. Super Dragon really made for a great heel even though he never talked. I love how he would always fuck with the fans. Taro was great aswell and the fans always loved him.

After alot of near falls and high flying moves Super Dragon hits the Psycho driver. The referee counts 1...2...than right before 3 Dragon lifts Taro's head up. He puts him on the top rope and hits the tope rope Psycho Driver also known as the avalanche driver. The referee counts again but somehow Taro kicks out of it. Super Dragon cant believe it and neither can I seriously. nobody can believe that Taro kicked out. This really put Taro over as a tough guy but also made Dragon an even bigger badass because he beats the shit out of him in the final minutes.

Super Dragon hits one of his sick clotheslines and than lifts him up again, than he hits another sick clothesline that makes Taro do a full rotation. Taro's arm falls down all 3 times when the referee checks meaning he got the fuck knocked out of him. Super Dragon wins this classic match. I think this is Dragons best non gimmick match. Its just a classic.

Taro takes of his mask, praises Super Dragon, The fans chant for both men and Taro announces that he is retired now. This was his last match. An awesome ending to an awesome match. A true classic that I will never forget and I could watch this match every day of the week and never get bored.
*my match rating: ****1/2*


----------



## Tarfu

V1 Dante said:


> I just checked out over 6 hours of super Dragon matches


Of course this had to take at least 12 days to achieve... right? :sad:

superdupersonic will verbally murder you if not.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Validation
*
Eddie Kingston vs. Ricky Reyes **¾*

The Super Smash Brothers vs. Erick Stevens and Brent Albright **¾*

Sonjay Dutt vs. Chris Hero
_Damn Hero seriously was over during this doubleshot._ *****

Jimmy Rave and Claudio Castagnoli vs. Necro Butcher and Delirious ***¼*

Rhett Titus and Kenny King vs. Alex Payne and Grizzly Redwood ****

Colt Cabana vs. Joey Ryan
_Fun yet disgusting match._ ***½

ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
The American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen and Bryan Danielson
_Great tag team match. I actually feel that I would of gone slightly higher had the crowd been better, they seemed pretty dead at times which was annoying considering the match was great._ *****

ROH World Title Match*
Jerry Lynn vs. Jay Briscoe ****-***¼*

*Not the worst show ever but definitely the worst since Eliminating The Competition.*​


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

V1 Dante, you can't forget Do Fixer vs. Blood Generation from Supercard of Honor. This still remains my favorite ROH match of all time.


----------



## Groovemachine

V1 Dante, I'd like to throw out some love for the Bryan Danielson/Nigel McGuinness matches, which haven't been mentioned thus far. Their encounter at Unified and at the Driven PPV were phenomenal. Oh, and Nigel vs Aries from the first Rising Above PPV was great too.


----------



## erikstans07

Joe/Homicide series
Briscoes/Second City Saints series

There's so many, it's hard to name half of them.


----------



## KingKicks

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTPkDMOZEik

8/19/09 Video Wire

It looks like Kenny King may be in line for a push now with this Lynn stinger storyline (or was it legit?).

Really enjoyed Rave's promo, makes me look forward to the Dog Collar Match


----------



## V1 Dante

Ok guys I will check all of those matches out, thank you for your help.


----------



## -GP-

We doing ROH recommendations?
As far as straight up wrestling matches go, these guys are pretty hard to beat:

Danielson vs. KENTA - Glory by Honor V, Night 2 - Probably my favourite ROH match
Danielson vs. McGuinness - can't really go wrong with this pair, but i'd say from Unified and Driven


----------



## vivalabrave

Benjo™ said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTPkDMOZEik
> 
> 8/19/09 Video Wire
> 
> It looks like Kenny King may be in line for a push now with this Lynn stinger storyline (or was it legit?).
> 
> Really enjoyed Rave's promo, makes me look forward to the Dog Collar Match


So is Davey's gimmick that he just breaks kayfabe in every promo? The Pearce name drop is just another example of it.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Tarfu said:


> Of course this had to take at least 12 days to achieve... right? :sad:
> 
> superdupersonic will verbally murder you if not.


Super Dragon match viewings should probably be left to one match per week. Unless of course you watch the SD/Davey tag title reign, which would take about 25 years to ever sit through again. Just ATROCIOUS.


----------



## KaijuFan

The entire Briscoes/Steenerico feud is worth watching.

So I ordered the Woman of Honor shoot interview because I'm a sap for Lacey. Nothing seems to be a bad value for 5 bucks though.


----------



## V1 Dante

superdupersonic said:


> Super Dragon match viewings should probably be left to one match per week. Unless of course you watch the SD/Davey tag title reign, which would take about 25 years to ever sit through again. Just ATROCIOUS.


Whats wrong with Super Dragon. The guy may be overweight right now but the guy was good at everything he did. High flyer, brawler, stiff, submisions, tehnical, had an awesome character. He never spoke yet he could get the crowd to hate him or love him whenever he wanted. O and I watched around 20 of his matches in 1 day and never got bored lol.


----------



## FITZ

I thought Super Dragon was pretty badass in the early days of PWG. He put on some quality matches with a lot of different people. I always felt like his matches would deliver.


----------



## KaijuFan

I haven't seen many matches of SD, but I've never been not entertained by a match of his. So I don't see where the hate is, but at the same time I haven't been to exposed to the guy so I can't form a full opinion on him.


----------



## V1 Dante

Even when he gained all that weight and turned more into a brawler he was still not as bad as some people say he was. The man invented some of the sickest moves in pro wrestling.


----------



## Kypsta

I've watched a few of Super Dragon's matches and haven't been blown away but haven't been disappointed either. I thought SD/Joe from All Nude Revue was slightly above average, for example. But regardless, he deserves a lot of credit as one of the minds behind what is currently the best company in the world in terms of show quality.


----------



## jawbreaker

KaijuFan said:


> I haven't seen many matches of SD, but I've never been not entertained by a match of his. So I don't see where the hate is, but at the same time I haven't been to exposed to the guy so I can't form a full opinion on him.


Pretty much this.


----------



## V1 Dante

O and he is very good at selling aswell. Watch his Warfare match against Joey Ryan I think and he sells the fuck out of his arm.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

V1 Dante said:


> Whats wrong with Super Dragon. The guy may be overweight right now but the guy was good at everything he did. High flyer, brawler, stiff, submisions, tehnical, had an awesome character. He never spoke yet he could get the crowd to hate him or love him whenever he wanted. O and I watched around 20 of his matches in 1 day and never got bored lol.


You sit through SD/Davey vs. Hero/Claudio and then come back to me.


----------



## KingCrash

superdupersonic said:


> You sit through SD/Davey vs. Hero/Claudio and then come back to me.


Just because you can go an hour doesn't mean you should. Dark & Lovely vs. Cape Fear on the same show was miles better.

Super Dragon was ok (and I loved the Steen/Dragon feud) but toward the end got sloppy and fat and the matches became atrocious. The mere fact Davey and Steenerico could pull out a good match at DDT4 08 with Dragon getting blown up running with Generico's cape before the match says wonders.


----------



## V1 Dante

KingCrash said:


> Just because you can go an hour doesn't mean you should. Dark & Lovely vs. Cape Fear on the same show was miles better.
> 
> Super Dragon was ok (and I loved the Steen/Dragon feud) but toward the end got sloppy and fat and the matches became atrocious. The mere fact Davey and Steenerico could pull out a good match at DDT4 08 with Dragon getting blown up running with Generico's cape before the match says wonders.


I agree that towards the end when he got out of shape he wasnt that good and thats why they put him in alot of tag team matches. At that point he just couldnt carry a match, hell he couldnt even go for more than 5 minutes without a break. 

I know I would love it if he ever comes back, hopefully in shape this time.



superdupersonic said:


> You sit through SD/Davey vs. Hero/Claudio and then come back to me.


Ok I will try but could you give me a link for it.


----------



## KingCrash

Because it doesn't really need a thread of it's own, Monday's ROH on HDNet was ok. Steen/Edwards was ok, Nigel/Tyler was solid and Austin Aries continues to be fantastic. The only thing I hated was Cheech & Cloudy vs. Sal/Kozina stalling for time until the DCFC squashed them.


----------



## KaijuFan

The continuation of jobbing Cheech and Cloudy out depresses me greatly.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

V1 Dante said:


> Ok I will try but could you give me a link for it.


Ask pulseglazer if he still has the SD/Davey comp I dumped on him.

Seriously, one of the worst fucking matches I've ever sat through.


----------



## S-Mac

superdupersonic said:


> Ask pulseglazer if he still has the SD/Davey comp I dumped on him.
> 
> Seriously, one of the worst fucking matches I've ever sat through.


True i cant believe that they had to go that long 20 minutes would have been fine but near an hour was just way too long, even took me like three tries to watch the whole match.


----------



## V1 Dante

Smartmark said:


> True i cant believe that they had to go that long 20 minutes would have been fine but near an hour was just way too long, even took me like three tries to watch the whole match.


I dont get it, what was so bad about this match??? Im just asking this because I havent seen this match and not that im defending it. I havent seen one Super Dragon match so far that I havent liked so im wondering how bad this match is if you guys are dissing it so much. I gota see it now.


----------



## S-Mac

V1 Dante said:


> I dont get it, what was so bad about this match??? Im just asking this because I havent seen this match and not that im defending it. I havent seen one Super Dragon match so far that I havent liked so im wondering how bad this match is if you guys are dissing it so much. I gota see it now.


_It just seemed like the match had no real flow to it and for the amount of action nearly an hour was way too long for it. It could just be that im not a big fan of SD though_.


----------



## Tarfu

V1 Dante said:


> Ok I will try but could you give me a link for it.


I actually uploaded it sometime ago.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/indy-...dragon-davey-richards-vs-kings-wrestling.html

_"Fucking atrocious match that almost made me give up pro wrestling for good when I watched it last year. Just AWFUL"

"I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy to be forced to watch this match."
_


----------



## KingKicks

KingCrash said:


> Because it doesn't really need a thread of it's own, Monday's ROH on HDNet was ok. Steen/Edwards was ok, Nigel/Tyler was solid and Austin Aries continues to be fantastic. The only thing I hated was Cheech & Cloudy vs. Sal/Kozina stalling for time until the DCFC squashed them.


Just finished watching it, what happened the the promo Aries apparently did where he ripped on loads of people in the crowd?

Also reports said Nigel/Black was bad and that Nigel looked really rusty...considering it was his first match back, I thought he looked pretty good and the match itself was actually very enjoyable as well.


----------



## Tarfu

Now that we're over discussing the CSTC2 match: I've always wanted to know people's opinion on the over-an-hour long Styles/Daniels match from Jason Takes PWG. 

I remember being exhausted and in need of a cigarette afterwards.


----------



## Maxx Hero

Anyone know why that Super Dragon suporter got banned. I knew it was bad to watch that many Super Dragon matches, but I didn't know it was a crime lol.

I've been watching some glory days ROH and hit up Unified last night. Fantastic show, one of the few DVDs of mine that I am not selling. GenNext/Briscoes is on of the best tag matches I have ever seen, where ever the story lacks the crowd fills in and the moves go over the top. Then the main event, wow...I do not like the elbows Danielson does except at Unified and EEII, their integration into the finishes and Nigels selling was fantastic. I have the main event at ****3/4 (my #2 favorite match ever) and the tag at ****1/2 (my #11 favorite match ever). If you want to see ROH at it's best, this is one show you need to see.


----------



## Prowler

> I've always wanted to know people's opinion on the over-an-hour long Styles/Daniels match from Jason Takes PWG.


Worst one hour draw ever and I am a big fan of both guys. They just killed the time and did not bother themselves to do something interesting until the final 10-15 minutes. It is a shame considering they had a classic match two month earlier in TNA.


----------



## FITZ

I thought it was OK. I was expecting more from it and the match did drag a little bit towards the middle but I wouldn't say it was that bad. Not really worth the watch though.


----------



## KaijuFan

Maxx Hero said:


> Anyone know why that Super Dragon suporter got banned. I knew it was bad to watch that many Super Dragon matches, but I didn't know it was a crime lol.


The guy almost had 1500 posts within one month, I think that should answer your question.


----------



## KingCrash

That match did drag on for awhile but as a whole Jason Takes PWG was one of the weaker shows of 05 and maybe worst overall. Only thing I liked was the SD/Excalibur Guerrilla Warfare match.


----------



## raw-monster

Maxx Hero said:


> Anyone know why that Super Dragon suporter got banned. I knew it was bad to watch that many Super Dragon matches, but I didn't know it was a crime lol.


Probably has to do with something were he uploaded like a thousand wrestling matches in a megapost in the media section yesterday.

Anyways I cant believe AJ/Daniels had a crappy match together.

What do you guys give Samoa Joe/Necro Butcher match. The one where Samoa Joe beats the shit out of him.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Smartmark said:


> _It just seemed like the match had no real flow to it and for the amount of action nearly an hour was way too long for it. It could just be that im not a big fan of SD though_.


It had zero, I mean absolutely ZERO, peaks or valleys.



Tarfu said:


> I actually uploaded it sometime ago.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/indy-...dragon-davey-richards-vs-kings-wrestling.html
> 
> _"Fucking atrocious match that almost made me give up pro wrestling for good when I watched it last year. Just AWFUL"
> 
> "I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy to be forced to watch this match."
> _


And I get called a masochist for uploading nWo main events.


----------



## peep4life

You think its bad because you had to watch that match on dvd, I was there live, there was no pause or stop button for me, just a match that went on forever.


----------



## seabs

*CM Punk vs Chris Hero - TLC Match - IWA:MS 09.02.2002*

_Tables and Ladders. TLC. You say tomato, I say tomato. Shit, that doesn't really work on forums does it. Anyway I totally loved this match for the first 30 minutes and then it just kinda dragged and went a good 5, maybe 10 minutes too long. It starts of great with some nice wrestling mixed in with brawling and Hero's awesome selling of the hand. Then the Ladders and Tables come into play and you get some cool table spots like Punk's reverse hurracarrna and Hero's backward Liger bomb. Punk tombstoming Nadia Nice through the table was just insanely awesome and one of the many reasons Punk's early heel stuff is amazing. 

They really should have clipped a good 10 minutes off the match though. Once they go up on the balcony the first time I just kinda lost nearly all interest in it. They killed all the momentum they had from it trying to set up too many big spots that they'd already done enough of. It's by no means perfect and there's litle things that bring it down such as Hero's patheticly weak fall off the balcony that fell short of the table and Punk's punches that go nowhere near Hero when the camera zooms in. Take nothing away from what it is a brilliant match though. _

*****1/4*


----------



## FITZ

peep4life said:


> You think its bad because you had to watch that match on dvd, I was there live, there was no pause or stop button for me, just a match that went on forever.


Everything seems better when you're there live. One of the biggest reasons I go to see wrestling shows live, a good match feels like the greatest match of all time.



Seabs said:


> *CM Punk vs Chris Hero - TLC Match - IWA:MS 09.02.2002*
> 
> _Tables and Ladders. TLC. You say tomato, I say tomato. Shit, that doesn't really work on forums does it. Anyway I totally loved this match for the first 30 minutes and then it just kinda dragged and went a good 5, maybe 10 minutes too long. It starts of great with some nice wrestling mixed in with brawling and Hero's awesome selling of the hand. Then the Ladders and Tables come into play and you get some cool table spots like Punk's reverse hurracarrna and Hero's backward Liger bomb. Punk tombstoming Nadia Nice through the table was just insanely awesome and one of the many reasons Punk's early heel stuff is amazing.
> 
> They really should have clipped a good 10 minutes off the match though. Once they go up on the balcony the first time I just kinda lost nearly all interest in it. They killed all the momentum they had from it trying to set up too many big spots that they'd already done enough of. It's by no means perfect and there's litle things that bring it down such as Hero's patheticly weak fall off the balcony that fell short of the table and Punk's punches that go nowhere near Hero when the camera zooms in. Take nothing away from what it is a brilliant match though. _
> 
> *****1/4*


I've only seen the match once but I agree with the rating. I didn't really lose interest near the end but I can see how a 40 minute ladder match could be considered too long. 

You know it's a great match when the biggest complaint is how someone fell off a balcony. 

How would you rate their 2 out of 3 falls match?


----------



## jawbreaker

I just tried to watch the SD/Davey vs. KoW match. I got twelve minutes in before I skipped ahead to the last five. That was plenty.

Seriously, if you have an unplanned match, why torture everybody by having it go 50 minutes? If it had gone 20, it would have just been a horrible match, not whatever the hell you would like to call that abomination.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

peep4life said:


> You think its bad because you had to watch that match on dvd, I was there live, there was no pause or stop button for me, just a match that went on forever.


I would have seriously left after 30 minutes.

New batch of sold out ROH DVDs on ebay

Joe vs. Punk II 10/16/2004 - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220469460698&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Vendetta 11/5/2005 - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220469462286&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Vendetta II 6/28/2008 - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220469463043&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Driven 2008 9/19/2008 - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220469463889&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## seabs

taylorfitz said:


> Everything seems better when you're there live. One of the biggest reasons I go to see wrestling shows live, a good match feels like the greatest match of all time.
> 
> 
> 
> I've only seen the match once but I agree with the rating. I didn't really lose interest near the end but I can see how a 40 minute ladder match could be considered too long.
> 
> You know it's a great match when the biggest complaint is how someone fell off a balcony.
> 
> How would you rate their 2 out of 3 falls match?


*Haven't seen it yet but I probably should. The only thing that puts me off getting right round to Hero/Punk matches is that a lot of them are long watches and I find it hard setting myself up to watch one wrestling match for 50, 60 minutes.*


superdupersonic said:


> I would have seriously left after 30 minutes.
> 
> New batch of sold out ROH DVDs on ebay
> 
> Joe vs. Punk II 10/16/2004 - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220469460698&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> 
> Vendetta 11/5/2005 - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220469462286&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> 
> Vendetta II 6/28/2008 - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220469463043&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> 
> Driven 2008 9/19/2008 - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220469463889&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


*If nobody's seen these and they're going at a good price getem. All very good shows. Even Joe/Punk II is a good show without the ME.*


----------



## Platt

THE BIG 10 SALE

Over 100 Ring of Honor DVD's on sale for $10 each, General Admission tickets to September events for only $10 each, plus save 10% off your next order. Read below for details.

You can now purchase the following Ring of Honor DVD's for only $10 each:

2002 Shows:
-The Era of Honor Begins 2/23/02 (Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Christopher Daniels; Eddie Guerrero vs. Super Crazy)
-Road To The Title 6/22/02 (One night tournament to determine the four men who will compete for the ROH Title)
-Unscripted 9/21/02 (Paul London vs. Michael Shane Street Fight, Low Ki vs. Xavier ROH World Title Match, One Night ROH Tag Team Title Tournament)
-Glory By Honor 10/5/02 (Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe Fight Without Honor, Christopher Daniels vs. Doug Williams)
-Night of the Butcher 12/7/02 (Homicide & Abdullah the Butcher vs. The Carnage Crew, Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson)
-Final Battle 2002 (American Dragon Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe vs. Steve Corino)


2003 Shows:
-One Year Anniversary Show 2/8/03 (Low Ki vs. Paul London vs. AJ Styles; Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe; Mark Briscoe vs. Jay Briscoe; Homicide vs. Steve Corino)
-Night of the Champions 3/22/03 (Xavier vs. Samoa Joe ROH Title Match, Low Ki vs. Jody Fleisch)
-Retribution: Round Robin Challenge II 4/26/03 (Paul London, Christopher Daniels, & THe Amazing Red battle in the second annual Round Robin Challenge tournament; CM Punk vs. Homicide; Samoa Joe vs. Doug Williams ROH Title Match)
-Night of the Grudges 6/14/03 (AJ Styles vs. Paul London, The Group vs. The Prophecy)
-Wrestlerave' 03 6/28/05 (Homicide vs. Trent Acid Fight Without Honor; CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Raven & Christopher Daniels; Samoa Joe vs. Dan Maff ROH Title Match)
-Death Before Dishonor 7/19/03 (Paul London makes his final ROH appearance as he challenges Samoa Joe for the ROH World Title; Raven vs. CM Punk Dog Collar Match; Briscoes vs. AJ Styles & The Amazing Red; Jeff Hardy in ROH)
-Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 8/16/03 (Steve Corino vs. Homicide; CM Punk vs. Samoa Joe)
-Final Battle 2003 12/27/03 (The Great Muta & Arashi vs. Christopher Daniels & Dan Maff, Homicide vs. Satoshi Kojima, AJ Styles vs. Kaz Hayashi)


2004 Shows:
-At Our Best 3/13/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Jay Briscoe ROH World Title Cage Match; Scramble Cage II; CM Punk vs. AJ Styles with Ricky Steamboat at the guest referee)
-ROH Reborn Stage 1 4/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. CM Punk)
-Death Before Dishonor II Part 1 7/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide, Briscoes vs. Punk & Cabana two out of three falls)
-Glory By Honor III 9/11/04 (Mick Foley debuts,Punk vs. Aries, Danielson vs. Shelley)
-Weekend of Thunder Night 1 11/5/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jushin Liger; Austin Aries vs. CM Punk; Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. John Walters & Nigel McGuinness; Rocky Romero & Ricky Reyes vs. Jack Evans & Roderick Strong Tag Team Title Match)


2005 Shows
-It All Begins 1/15/05 (Foley-Samoa Joe Confrontation, Danielson vs. Homicide, Aries first title defense)
-Trios Tournament 2005 3/5/05 (One night, six man tag team tournament)
-Back To Basics 3/12/05 (Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. CM Punk & Spanky)
-Best Of American Super Juniors Tournament 4/2/05 (Austin Aries vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, One Night Super Juniors Tournament, BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal for the vacant ROH Tag Titles)
-Stalemate 4/16/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide in a lumberjack match, Austin Aries vs. James Gibson ROH World Title Match)
-Manhattan Mayhem 5/7/05 (Homicide & Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal; Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley ROH World Title Match; CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave Dog Collar Match)
-Nowhere To Run 5/14/05 (CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave Steel Cage Match; Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match; Homicide vs. Doug Williams; Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs. Alex Shelley & Delirious; Nigel McGuinness vs. Colt Cabana)
-Future Is Now 6/12/05 (Austin Aries vs. Low Ki in a Non Sanctioned, Non Title Match; CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong, Homicide vs. James Gibson, Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness for the Pure Title)
-Sign of Dishonor 7/8/05 (CM Punk vs. Jay Lethal ROH World Title; Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana; AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave; Samoa Joe vs. James Gibson vs. Austin Aries vs. Homicide)
-Redemption 8/12/05 (CM Punk defends the ROH World Title against Christopher Daniels, James Gibson, & Samoa Joe in an elimination match; Matt Hardy vs. Homicide; Generation Next vs. The Embassy; Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal)
-Survival of the Fittest 2005 9/24/05 (Features 6 Man Survival of the Fittest Elimination Match)
-Joe vs. Kobashi 10/1/05 (Features the classic must see match featuring Samoa Joe vs. Kenta Kobashi)
-Unforgettable 10/2/05 (Kenta Kobashi & Homicide vs. Samoa Joe & Low Ki; Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Yang; James Gibson vs. Roderick Strong)
-Enter The Dragon 10/14/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match, Homicide & Low Ki vs. Steve Corino & Colt Cabana)
-Buffalo Stampede 10/15/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Steve Corino ROH World Title Match; Low Ki vs. Colt Cabana; Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe Pure Title Match; The Embassy vs. Generation Next NO DQ Six Man War)
-This Means War 10/29/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. AJ Styles, Curry Man vs. Jay Lethal)
-Showdown in Motown 11/4/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Sabin ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley, AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Abyss & Jimmy Rave, plus a Four Corner Survival with Christopher Daniels vs. Samoa Joe vs. Colt Cabana vs. Homicide)
-Steel Cage Warfare 12/3/05 (Generation Next vs. Embassy Steel Cage Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Rocky Romero ROH World Title Match; Steve Corino vs. Homicide; Samoa Joe vs. Jay Lethal)


2006 Shows
-Tag Wars 2006 1/27/06 (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Bryan Danielson & Jay Lethal Tag Title Match; the semi-finals and finals of Trios Tournament 2006, Christopher Daniels vs. Low Ki)
-Dissension 1/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles ROH World Title Match; Aries & Strong vs. Jacobs & Whitmer ROH Tag Title Match; Daniels vs. Sydal; Low Ki vs. Jack Evans)
-Unscripted II 2/11/06 (CM Punk's surprise return as he teams with Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave & Adam Pearce, Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries for the Pure Title)
-Fourth Anniversary Show 2/25/06 (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal ROH Tag Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave World Title Match)
-Dragon Gate Challenge 3/30/06 (Generation Next vs. Blood Generation; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi; Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels, Homicide vs. Colt Cabana; Alex Shelley & Jimmy Rave vs. Bryan Danielson & Delirious)
-Weekend of Champions Night 1 4/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Yang ROH World Title; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match, Nigel McGuinness vs. Christopher Daniels Pure Title Match)
-Weekend of Champions Night 2 4/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title vs. Pure Title; Aries & Strong vs. Rave & Shelley for the Tag Titles; Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal)
-How We Roll 5/12/06 (Bryan Danielson & Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage & Colt Cabana; Austin Aries vs. Jay Briscoe; Roderick Strong vs. Mark Briscoe)
-Destiny 6/3/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong ROH Tag Title Match; Christopher Daniels vs. BJ Whitmer)
-Throwdown 6/23/06 (KENTA vs. Roderick Strong; Bryan Danielson vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs ROH World Title Match; Necro Butcher vs. Adam Pearce; Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards vs. Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
-Chi Town Struggle 6/24/06 (KENTA vs. Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; ROH vs. CZW Six Man Tag War)
-Generation Now 7/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match, Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage, Generation Next's Last Stand as Aries, Strong, Evans, & Sydal team up together for the final time)
-Time To Man Up 8/4/06 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. KENTA & Davey Richards; AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe; Bryan Danielson vs. Jack Evans)
-Anarchy In The UK 8/13/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Matt Sydal; BJ Whitmer vs. Go Shiozaki; Bryan Danielson vs. SUWA ROH World Title Match)
-Gut Check 8/26/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match; Briscoes vs. Homicide & Davey Richards)
-Survival of the Fittest 2006 10/6/06 (First round matches include: Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson, Christopher Daniels vs. Austin Aries, Briscoes vs. Homicide & Roderick Strong, Matt Sydal vs. Davey Richards, Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
-Motor City Madness 10/7/06 (Briscoes vs. Samoa Joe & Homicide STREET FIGHT; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match)
-The Bitter End 11/4/06 (KENTA vs. Matt Sydal; Homicide vs. Steve Corino Fight Without Honor; Samoa Joe & Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson & Jimmy Rave)
-Dethroned 11/25/06 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe Falls Count Anywhere Elimination Street Fight; Davey Richards vs. Austin Aries; Chris Hero & Cladio Castagnoli vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal World Tag Team Title Match)
-Chicago Spectacular Night 1 12/8/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe ROH World Title Steel Cage Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Matt Sydal & Shingo Dragon Gate Rules; Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Homicide vs. Brent Albright)
-Chicago Spectacular Night 2 12/9/06 (Bryan Danielson, Jimmy Rave, Shingo, & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious, Colt Cabana, Nigel McGuinness, & BJ Whitmer Eight Man Elimintation Tag; Adam Pearce vs. Homicide Steel Cage Match; Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe; Davey Richards vs. Jay Briscoe)


2007 Shows
-Fifth Year Festival: New York 2/16/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Samoa Joe; Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave ROH World Title Match; Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong World Tag Team Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness & Colt Cabana)
-Fifth Year Festival: Dayton 2/23/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. BJ Whitmer ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards; Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries Dragon Gate Open The Brave Gate Championship; Homicide vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jay Briscoe)
-Fifth Year Festival: Finale 3/4/07 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide; Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Rave Fight Without Honor, BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs Falls Count Anywhere, Doi & Shingo vs. Davey Richards & Roderick Strong, Briscoe vs. Briscoe)
-Fighting Spirit 4/14/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong & Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans & Delirious, Doug Williams vs. Colt Cabana, El Generico & Kevin Steen vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe)
-The Battle of St. Paul 4/27/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels FIP World Title; Colt Cabana & Homicide vs. Brent Albright & Adam Pearce Anything Goes Match; Rocky Romero vs. Jack Evans vs. Delirious vs. Erick Stevens)
-Respect Is Earned 5/12/07 (Ring of Honor's 1st PPV; Bryan Danielson & Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness & KENTA; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Matt Sydal & Claudio Castagnoli World Tag Team Title Match; Rocky Romero vs. Naomichi Marufuji; Delirious vs. Roderick Strong)
-Domination 6/9/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Hero & Castagnoli for the Tag Titles 2/3 Falls; Delirious vs. Rocky Romero; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw)
-Live In Osaka 7/17/07 (CIMA, Naomichi Marufuji, & Bryan Danielson vs. Masaaki Mochizuki, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero; Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe vs. SHINGO & Susumu Yokosuka World Tag Team Title Match; Ryo Saito, Matt Sydal, & Dragon Kid vs. Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, & Delirious; Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans)
-Race To The Top Tournament Night 1 7/27/07 (Eight first round tournament matches; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness & Bryan Danielson World Tag Team Title Match)
-Caged Rage 8/24/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico World Tag Title Steel Cage; Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans Steel Cage Match; Takeshi Morishima vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. PAC)
-Undeniable 10/6/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Rocky Romero Tag Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero)
-Survival of the Fittest 2007 10/19/07 (First Round Match include: Brent Albright vs. Roderick Strong; Chris Hero vs. Karl Anderson; Rocky Romero vs. TJ Perkins; Delirious vs. Austin Aries; Human Tornado vs. Shane Hagadorn vs. Tony Kozina; Davey Richards vs. Claudio Castagnoli; Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson; plus Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs & The Necro Butcher)
-Glory By Honor VI Night 1 11/2/07 (Mitsuharu Misawa & KENTA vs. Takeshi Morishima & Naomichi Marufuji; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries Best of Three Series; Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong & Rocky Romero Tag Title Match)
-Final Battle 2007 12/30/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black World Tag Team Title Match; Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Chris Hero Four Way Elimination Match; Naomichi Marufuji vs. Davey Richards; Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens FIP Title Match)


2008 Shows:
-Transform 1/12/08 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Necro Butcher & Tyler Black Street Fight; Erick Stevens vs. Bryan Danielson FIP Heavyweight Title Match; Brent Albright vs. Kevin Steen; Austin Aries vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
-Breakout 1/25/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero ROH Title Cage Maych; Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black; Erick Stevens vs. Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards FIP Title Match; No Remorse Corps vs. Age of the Fall)
-Take No Prisoners 3/16/08 (Nigel McGuinness defends the ROH World Title against the winner of a Four Corner Survival; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries; Briscoes vs. Age of the Fall in a Street Fight)
-Injustice 4/12/08 Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen ROH World Title Match; Davey Richards & Rocky Romero vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe Tag Title Match; Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kota Ibushi; Necro Butcher vs. Roderick Strong No DQ Match)
-Tag Wars 2008 4/18/08 (The Age of the Fall of Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. The Motor City Machine Guns of Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Austin Aries & Kota Ibushi; Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico)
-Return Engagement 4/19/08 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The Motor City Machine Guns; Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen ROH World Title Match; Kota Ibushi vs. El Generico)
-A New Level 5/10/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli ROH World Title Match; Jay Briscoe & Austin Aries vs. TYler Black & Jimmy Jacobs World Tag Team Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Naomichi Marufuji; Takeshi Morishima vs. Necro Butcher)
-Respect Is Earned II 6/7/08 (Age of the Fall vs. Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries World Tag Title Match; Nigel McGuinness vs. Go Shiozaki ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens Fight Without Honor)
-Battle For Supremacy 6/27/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Adam Pearce ROH Title vs. NWA Title Match; Necro Butcher vs. Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Erick Stevens; Roderick Strong vs. Chris Hero)
-Northern Navigation 7/25/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen ROH World Title Match; Age of the Fall vs. Jay Briscoe & Austin Aries No DQ Match; Naomichi Marufuji vs. Roderick Strong; Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
-Age of Insanity 8/15/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. El Generico for the ROH World Title; Roderick Strong & Brent Albright vs. Chris Hero & Go Shiozaki; Briscoes vs. Age of the Fall; Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black)
-Night of the Butcher II 8/16/09 (Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries; The Necro Butcher vs. Jimmy Jacobs NO DQ Match; Tyler Black vs. El Generico; Brent Albright vs. Go Shiozaki NWA Title Match)
-Tokyo Summit 9/14/08 (KENTA & Kota Ibushi vs. Naomichi Marufuji & Katsuhiko Nakajima; Kensuke Sasaki vs. Roderick Strong; Bryan Danielson vs. Yoshinobu Kanemaru GHC Jr. Title Match; Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Jacobs ROH World Title Match)
-Glory By Honor VII- 9/20/08 (Steel Cage Warfare with The Briscoes & Austin Aries vs. The Age of the Fall vs. Necro Butcher; Nigel McGuinness vs. El Generico ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima GHC Jr. Title Match)


-Best of Samoa Joe Vol. 1- ROH World Champion
-Best of Samoa Joe Vol. 2- The Champ Is Here
-Best of CM Punk Vol. 1- Better Than You
-Best of CM Punk Vol. 2- Straightedge
-Best of CM Punk Vol. 3- The Legacy Continues
-Best of AJ Styles Vol. 2- The Phenomenon Continues
-Best of Christopher Daniels Vol. 2- Say Your Prayers
-Best of Spanky- Danger, Danger
-Best of The Rottweilers- Let The Gates Of Hell Open
-Best of Roderick Strong- Suffering Is Inevitable
-Do or Die IV

-Straight Shootin' with Christian Cage
-Straight Shootin' with Samoa Joe & CM Punk
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bobby Heenan Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bobby Heenan Vol. 3
-Straight Shootin' with Konnan
-Straight Shootin' with Bruno Sammartino
-Straight Shootin' with Lance Storm
-Straight Shootin' with The Women of Honor
-Straight Shootin' with AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels
-Straight Shootin' with Raven & Sandman Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & JJ Dillon
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 2
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 3
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 4
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 5
-Secrets of the Ring with Al Snow
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin' with Samoa Joe

General Admission Tickets For The Following Live Ring Of Honor Events Are Now On Sale For $10 Each:

-Dayton, OH 9/18/09
-Chicago Ridge, IL 9/19/09
-Boston, MA 9/25/09

Sale prices on tickets are good exclusively on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com. Prices are good on all orders placed on the website through Tuesday, August 25th at noon EST and are not valid on any previously placed orders.


SAVE 10% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER- NO MINIMUM PURCHASE!!!

This sale includes all DVD's, videos, tickets, figures, books, apparel, japanese merchandise, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com. 

To redeem your 10% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: bigten into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Offer ends on 8/25 at noon EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates, Bret Hart Autograph Tickets, and ROH DVD Subscription Packages are not included in the sale. No dealers. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Offer is good while supplies last. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.

NEW DVD RELEASES

The following DVD's are now available to order at www.rohwrestling.com:

Violent Tendencies- Detroit, MI 6/26/09 (DVD)








The six month feud between Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs comes to a head inside a STEEL CAGE; The American Wolves vs. KENTA & Roderick Strong for the Tag Titles; Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli; Six Man Mayhem; plus more.
1. Silas Young vs. Grizzly Redwood
2. Erick Stevens & Brent Albright vs. Kenny King & Rhett Titus
3. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Nigel McGuinness
4. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The House of Truth
5. Six Man Mayhem: Austin Aries vs. Joey Ryan vs. Petey Williams, vs. Delirious vs. Sami Callihan vs. Rasche Brown
6. D-Lo Brown vs. Colt Cabana
7. ROH World Tag Title Match: The American Wolves vs. KENTA & Roderick Strong & KENTA
8. Steel Cage Match: Tyler Black vs. Jimmy Jacobs

Plus: "Nature Boy" Ric Flair

Bonus Match:
9. Chris Hero vs. Frankie The Mobster
*from 4/17/09 in Montreal, Quebec

WWE The Rise & Fall Of WCW (3 Disc Set)

WCW grew out of a southern promotion, into a giant that battled World Wrestling Entertainment every Monday night. For the first time ever, the complete story of World Championship Wrestling, from Ted Turner’s purchase and entry into the world of professional wrestling, through the Monday night wars, and the company’s eventual collapse.

Disc one includes a documentary. Discs two and three contain a combined 20 matches from the history of the NWA and WCW.

WWE Night of Champions 2009 (DVD)

1. Unified Tag Team Title Match: Chris Jericho & The Big Show vs. Ted DiBiase & Cody Rhodes
2. ECW Title Match: Tommy Dreamer vs. Christian
3. U.S. Title Match: Kofi Kingston vs. Jack Swagger vs. MVP vs. Carlito vs. The Miz vs. Primo
4. WWE Women's Title: Michelle McCool vs. Melina
5. WWE Title Match: Randy Orton vs. Triple H vs. John Cena
6. WWE Divas Title: Maryse vs. Mickie James
7. I-C Title Match: Rey Mysterio vs. Dolph Ziggler
8. World Title Match: CM Punk vs. Jeff Hardy


----------



## FITZ

Seabs said:


> *Haven't seen it yet but I probably should. The only thing that puts me off getting right round to Hero/Punk matches is that a lot of them are long watches and I find it hard setting myself up to watch one wrestling match for 50, 60 minutes.*
> 
> *If nobody's seen these and they're going at a good price getem. All very good shows. Even Joe/Punk II is a good show without the ME.*



The 2 out of 3 falls match is probably not for you if you have a hard time watching long matches. It is easily the longest match that I have ever say through, 93 minutes I think. It's a lot but I still enjoyed myself even if I was on my laptop while the match was playing. 

And ROH is getting out of control with all of these sales.


----------



## peep4life

Violent Tendencies looks ok. But more importantly we get the Hero/Frankie the Mobster match we've all been dying for as a "bonus."


----------



## McQueen

ROH is getting desperate with all the sales. You know a company is crap when they openly advertise Petey Williams on their DVD's.


----------



## lariatooooo!!!

Gosh, so many people are shooting against Petey Williams, too funny. 

Why is he so hated? I haven't seen him often enough to judge him, tbh.
He was quite solid in TNA when I saw his matches ...


----------



## McQueen

He's absolute shit is why and always has been. I think people are finally getting over the "OMG the Canadian Destroyer is so cooool!" phase. The guy is a one trick pony if i've ever seen one.


----------



## Punk2710

Violent Tendencies was a fun show.....pretty good cage match and a Awesome Tag Title Match


----------



## Platt

Punk/Hero TLC ****1/2
Punk/Hero 93 Mins ****1/4


----------



## McQueen

I rather enjoyed the Punk/Hero 59.04 match the most. Prob **** 1/2 or so from me


----------



## Platt

Think I gave that ****1/4 apart from the 93 and the TLC I tend to mix the others up a lot since they had so many.


----------



## McQueen

I don't know if I could handle watching a 93 minute wrestling match. It would have to require Jumbo I think.


----------



## Platt

It actually went quite fast when I watched it I've seen hour matches that drag a lot more.


----------



## KingKicks

I like the VT cover except for the Petey Williams picture which is like 6 years old :side:


----------



## McQueen

It must be from when he was relevant.

I might check it out sometime Platt.


----------



## -GP-

Punk v. Hero going 93 minutes felt like hardly over a half hour tbh.
(Disclaimer: Previous sentence might contain mild exageration given the 2+ years since i watched the damn thing)

Just don't get into it with the whole "man, let's see how they get this to 90 minutes" mindset.

The TLC is a solid 4+1/4, might jump to 4+1/2 purely on Punk's tombstone to Nadia through the table


----------



## Tarfu

Benjo™;7577324 said:


> I like the VT cover except for the Petey Williams picture which is like 6 years old :side:


I am a Photoshop ***, and that cover is awful - even if it runs its purpose layout-wise. They need to learn to keep it simple, yet stylish. Unscripted II still takes spot numero uno, though. Absolutely nothing can top that masterpiece of art.

EDIT: Ok, after a second look at it, the VT cover doesn't look half bad as most of their stuff from recent years. But it's still far from "hey, that looks so great I'll buy it, regardless of what the back says!"

But who cares, right?


----------



## KaijuFan

I sure hope that's sarcasm because Unscripted 2 is one of the most horrid covers I've ever seen


----------



## Maxx Hero

I always love the white space around Nigel's spikes, It would take five minutes to get rid of that but they never did over the years...


----------



## Tarfu

KaijuFan said:


> *I sure hope that's sarcasm* because Unscripted 2 is one of the most horrid covers I've ever seen


Obviously?










Urge to punch babies... rising...


----------



## Bubz

hey, if you want a good cover...i think the Driven cover is pretty awesome. Especially the limited edition cover!!

To any new ROH fans, that is defo a DVD to get! Its awesome! KENTA vs AmDrag on the bonus matches, is IMO the best match from 2007, and AmDrag vs Nigel isnt half bad either lol.


----------



## KaijuFan

Tarfu said:


> Obviously?


Sorry mate, was high when I posted that. Comes in loud and clear now that I'm sober.

Got my Best of AJ and Straight Shootin' with the Women of Honor DVDs. Hopefully Lacey buries Becky Bayless about how much of a whore she is.


----------



## Maxx Hero

You were high...that explains why you can get so into Kaiju


----------



## KaijuFan

Indeed! WCW and kush goes hand in hand too, Russo's booking almost makes sense.


----------



## Maxx Hero

KaijuFan said:


> Russo's booking almost makes sense.


I think we all need a bit of what your on.


----------



## jawbreaker

KaijuFan said:


> Indeed! WCW and kush goes hand in hand too, Russo's booking almost makes sense.


This is why CM Punk can never work for TNA.


----------



## KaijuFan

Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## McQueen

CM Punk did work for TNA though.


----------



## jawbreaker

McQueen said:


> CM Punk did work for TNA though.


Again, I mean. While Russo is booking it.


----------



## Platt

He was booking it then wasn't he? or was that after he left?


----------



## jawbreaker

Platt said:


> He was booking it then wasn't he? or was that after he left?


Russo wasn't hired as a creative team member until 2006. He was there as a character while Punk was there, but didn't have any real power.


----------



## Platt

He was booker from the 02 until sometime in 03 when he became on screen only then he was released to return in 06 as a booker again.


----------



## jawbreaker

Wikipedia said Russo had no power in 02/03. And Punk was only there from mid-03 to early 04.


----------



## KingKicks

*PWG After School Special*

*PWG Tag Team Championship Match*
Super Dragon and Davey Richards vs. El Generico and Human Tornado
_This was easily worth the price of the DVD alone. Certainly one of the better Davey/Dragon tag matches I've seen._ ****¾-*****

Alex Shelley vs. TJ Perkins ****-***¼*

Ronin, Excalibur and Disco machine vs. Quicksilver, Top Gun Talwar and Hook Bomberry ***¼*

Joey Ryan vs. Chris Hero ***¾

Grudge Match*
Scott Lost vs. Scorpio Sky ****¼*

*PWG Championship Match*
Kevin Steen vs. Chris Bosh ****¾-*****
*
Overall: Great opener, great main event and alot of solid/decent stuff in the middle. Certainly worth the $1 I paid for it.*​


----------



## peep4life

$1 Benjo? That price is like a sore dick, you can hardly beat it.


----------



## KingKicks

Insane right? Saw it on Highspots in the $1 sale and thought there is no way it couldn't be worth buying.


----------



## Maxx Hero

yup, I already dumped my $1 copy on a mark for $10...  Thats why I am a poli sci/econ double major.


----------



## KingCrash

*wXw – Fight Club 2008*


*Tag Team Gauntlet*
Andrew Patterson/Bernd Föhr vs. Corey Mason/Lazio Fe vs. Karsten Beck/Marc Roudin vs. Sternau/Violent Tom vs. T-Bones (Thumbtack Jack & Bad Bones) vs. The Kartel (Sha Samuels & Terry Frazier) - ***

Brodie Lee vs. Martin Stone - ***

Drake Younger vs. Tommy End - ***1/4

*wXw World Lightweight Title - Lightweight League Final*
Emil Sitoci vs. Zack Sabre Jr. - ****

*wXw World Heavyweight Title*
Steve Douglas vs. Doug Williams - ***1/2 - ***3/4

*Texas Death Match*
Adam Polak vs. Big Van Walter - **3/4


Except for the main event (unless it’s hardcore vs. T. Jack, never put Polak in the ME) this was a very enjoyable show. The Kartel made the Gauntlet, Brodie/Stone was a brawl, Younger/End was surprisingly enjoyable and either of the two title matches could have ended the show on a high note. ​


----------



## McQueen

I'm now a huge fan of Violent Tom just from his name alone.

And Emil Sitoci owns.


----------



## KingCrash

I don't know why Sitoci hasn't been on more events this year. Certainaly could do with more of him and less of Polak. Can't wait to see the Stone/Williams vs. Kartel streetfight, suddenly I'm now the biggest Kartel fan.

And more goodness from PWG:

Should have stayed out of Reseda (from Guerrilla Island) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PgKqdvihz4

Omega attacks Generico (From Threemendous II) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCKPlQGTvEU


----------



## antoniomare007

Rick Knox is like Superman


----------



## KingKicks

As there isn't a discussion thread for it again, I recommend Aries vs. Strong from this week's HDNet show.

Seriously great match which again makes me believe that Roderick deserves to be ROH fucking champion.


----------



## KingCrash

That was the loudest I've heard the tv crowd except for the Tables Title Match and the 6 man with KENTA. Roddy's promo earlier in the show wasn't bad either. Unfortunately I can't see Cary wanting Strong as champ so he'll continue to be the reliable workhorse he's always been. Rest of the show was meh with it revolving around Jerry Lynn but I did like the Steenerico squash and Prince Nana's shirt.


----------



## antoniomare007

KingCrash, from what match/show is the commentary you have on your sig?? :lmao


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Contention*

Colt Cabana, Necro Butcher and Grizzly Redwood vs. Jimmy Rave, Claudio Castagnoli and Ernie Osiris
_Even though I've not really cared for the feud, this match was just good fun from start to finish._ ***½*

Shawn Spears vs. Alex Payne ***

Bryan Danielson vs. Kenny King
_Again great fun watching this._ ****¼*

Kevin Steen and El Generico vs. The Young Bucks
_ROH is going to need to book the Young Bucks as much as possible. One appearance and the crowd just loved everything they did._ *****

Four Corner Survival*
Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Eddie Edwards vs. D-Lo Brown ****¼*

Jimmy Jacobs vs. Sonjay Dutt
_This was the only thing on the show I didn't enjoy._ ****

Jay Briscoe vs. Davey Richards ****¼-***½*

*Non-Title Match*
Jerry Lynn vs. Tyler Black ****½*

*Damn, seriously fun show. Everything except Jacobs/Dutt was enjoyable (even the Spears/Payne had a couple of enjoyable moments), I'd actually say this was one of the most enjoyable overall shows ROH have done all year.*​


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

superdupersonic said:


> New batch of sold out ROH DVDs on ebay
> 
> Joe vs. Punk II 10/16/2004 - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220469460698&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> 
> Vendetta 11/5/2005 - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220469462286&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> 
> Vendetta II 6/28/2008 - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220469463043&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> 
> Driven 2008 9/19/2008 - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220469463889&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


LESS THAN FIVE HOURS REMAINING


----------



## KingCrash

*IWA-MS – Ted Petty Invitational 2008*


*Night One*


Prince Mustafa Ali vs. Egotistico Fantastico - ***

Dave Taylor vs. Tracy Smothers - **1/4

Bobby Fish vs. Too Cold Scorpio - **

Sara Del Rey vs. Trik Davis - **1/4

Drake Younger vs. Too Tuff Tony - *1/2

Chuck Taylor vs. Cassandro - **

Sami Callihan vs. Chris Hero - ***

Necro Butcher vs. Eddie Kingston - ***

Josh Raymond vs. Tyler Black - ***1/4

Ace Steel vs. Are$ - **1/2

Michael Elgin vs. Ricochet - **3/4 

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ***

*IWA Heavyweight Title - Loser Leaves For A Year*
Dingo vs. Jaysin Strife - ***1/2



*Night Two*


Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. The Soul Touchaz - **1/2

Egotistico Fantastico vs. Josh Raymond - **1/4

Drake Younger vs. Michael Elgin - **

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Dave Taylor - ***1/4

Sara Del Rey vs. Cassandro - **1/2

2 Cold Scorpio vs. Ace Steel - **1/4

Sami Callihan vs. Eddie Kingston - ***

*Steel Cage Match*
Jason Hades vs. Jayson Quick - ***1/4 

Drake Younger vs. Egotistico Fantastico - ***

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Sara Del Rey - ***

Sami Callihan vs. 2 Cold Scorpio - **1/4

Dingo, Ricochet, & Bobby Fish vs. Too Tuff Tony, Prince Ali, & Are$ - **1/4

*Falls Count Anywhere*
Chris Hero vs. Trik Davis - ***1/2 - ***3/4

Drake Younger vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Sami Callihan - ***1/4


Overall this might be the worst TPI since they renamed it in 2002, and even that had Styles/Daniels and Hero/Punk. Except for a couple of matches everything just seemed off.​


----------



## Cleavage

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXIEttq3LGs&feature=sub

ROH Video Wire 8/26/09


----------



## KingKicks

Y2Fabolous said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXIEttq3LGs&feature=sub
> 
> ROH Video Wire 8/26/09


The Briscoes having a promo and not once saying "Man Up!"?

Now I've seen everything.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Mark says it right before it fades away. Yes, it made me sad, too. They were so close. I actually really liked the promo a lot, outside of some stumbling.


----------



## KingKicks

WillTheBloody said:


> Mark says it right before it fades away. Yes, it made me sad, too. They were so close. I actually really liked the promo a lot, outside of some stumbling.


Oh damn I never noticed 

But agreed I enjoyed the promo quite a lot.


----------



## Tarfu

Great Video Wire. I have never really enjoyed a Briscoe(s) promo as much as I did now. And you gotta love that ******* accent.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Manhattan Mayhem III*

The Young Bucks vs. Rhett Titus and Kenny King
_Perfect opener in terms of getting the crowd hyped for the rest of the show. Just a great fast paced tag match._ ****¼-***½*

Necro Butcher vs. Jimmy Rave **½*

Roderick Strong vs. Sonjay Dutt
_Easily Sonjay's best match since coming back to ROH and with Danielson now leaving, it's the perfect fucking time to push Strong into a proper main event position. The crowd just gets behind him so easily._ ****½

First Blood Match*
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Tyler Black
_The match only lasted like 10 seconds so..._ *N/A

Four Corner Survival*
Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana vs. D-Lo Brown vs. Claudio Castagnoli
_Big waste of Danielson._ ***¼

Submission Match for the ROH World Tag Team Titles*
The American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen and El Generico ****¾*

Jay Briscoe vs. Guido Maritato
_Meh at Guido. The most interesting thing in this was his spit hitting some guy in the crowd :lmao_ **½

3 Way Elimination Match for the ROH World Title*
Jerry Lynn vs. Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black
_Hard to get into until Lynn got eliminated then it was pretty awesome._ ****½-***¾*

*Overall: As an overall show, I enjoyed it quite alot more then 7th Anniversary Show but Nigel/KENTA, Wolves/Steenerico and Colt/Rave's returns were better then anything on this show. A few ways I would of fixed this show up is scrapped the First Blood match and Guido, added Danielson vs. Jacobs with Danielson finally getting the win and put Jay Briscoe in Danielson's spot in the 4 way.*​


----------



## erikstans07

Claudio's shirt in that promo made it look like he was wearing pajamas.


----------



## Devildude

Pretty ironic that you reviewed TPI '08 today KC, what with Ian announcing that IWA-MS is finally closing down and everything.


----------



## KingCrash

Devildude said:


> Pretty ironic that you reviewed TPI '08 today KC, what with Ian announcing that IWA-MS is finally closing down and everything.


And the sad thing was is if he could have actually gotten everyone he promised (unlikely as that was) it would have been at least a good event, even with Ian's booking and numerous promos. I guess Ol' Pedo's money didn't go as far as he thought. Or Ian scammed him too.


----------



## seabs

*ROH Never Say Die*

*Delirious vs. Ricky Reyes *
_**1/4_

*Kenny King and Rhett Titus vs. The Super Smash Brothers*
_**_

*Jay Briscoe vs. Necro Butcher *
_*_

*Davey Richards vs. Kevin Steen - Anything Goes Match*
_***1/2
Wasn't feeling this as much as others. Spots were good but it seemed to be spot and then set another up, spot and so on._

*Bryan Danielson vs. Sonjay Dutt vs. Eddie Edwards *
_***_

*Colt Cabana, Erick Stevens and Brent Albright vs. Jimmy Rave, Claudio Castagnoli and Joey Ryan *
_**_

*Jerry Lynn vs. Chris Hero - ROH World Championship*
_***3/4+
Loved this_

*Overall:*
_Decent show but nothing more. Hero/Lynn was really good and Hero's promo on the show is amazing._​


----------



## erikstans07

Does anyone ever notice that sometimes we rate some matches lower, because they happen in the indy's? I've been thinking about it and sometimes, when we rate indy matches, we are little more critical of the matches. I say this because we give matches like Danielson/Dutt/Edwards ***, but I feel that if we saw the same exact match happen in WWE or TNA, we might give it like ***1/2 or ***3.4.

Just thinking out loud lol


----------



## Bubz

> Does anyone ever notice that sometimes we rate some matches lower, because they happen in the indy's? I've been thinking about it and sometimes, when we rate indy matches, we are little more critical of the matches. I say this because we give matches like Danielson/Dutt/Edwards ***, but I feel that if we saw the same exact match happen in WWE or TNA, we might give it like ***1/2 or ***3.4.
> 
> Just thinking out loud lol


Yes. I was thinking this as well not long ago, When i watched the Jeff vs Morrison match from a few weeks ago i was thinking, This is great! But if i saw this in say, ROH, would i think it was as good? I dont know lol


----------



## Devildude

erikstans07 said:


> Does anyone ever notice that sometimes we rate some matches lower, because they happen in the indy's? I've been thinking about it and sometimes, when we rate indy matches, we are little more critical of the matches. I say this because we give matches like Danielson/Dutt/Edwards ***, but I feel that if we saw the same exact match happen in WWE or TNA, we might give it like ***1/2 or ***3.4.
> 
> Just thinking out loud lol


Honestly I think the small things (or maybe not so small figuratively) that TNA and WWE do, like having better production, better commentary (sort of) and a larger and more vocal crowd add to the match more than your average indy. Of course that doesn't always hold true at some events and occasionally indy crowds can cheer and be into a match more than the thousands at a WWE or TNA show.

Another possibility might be the emotional investment into WWE and TNA wrestlers, moreso than just watching ROH or PWG for the quality of match, that can make a match seem better.


----------



## erikstans07

I'm pretty bummed that PWG hasn't officially released Secret of Guerrilla Island yet, because it's just making it that much longer til Threemendous II arrives in my mailbox.


----------



## V1 Dante

erikstans07 said:


> Does anyone ever notice that sometimes we rate some matches lower, because they happen in the indy's? I've been thinking about it and sometimes, when we rate indy matches, we are little more critical of the matches. I say this because we give matches like Danielson/Dutt/Edwards ***, but I feel that if we saw the same exact match happen in WWE or TNA, we might give it like ***1/2 or ***3.4.
> 
> Just thinking out loud lol


For me when I watch some of the Indy stuff the biggest problem is the camera. Sometimes they miss so much action or the camera is taping it from far away and I cant really see the move or the expression on the wrestlers face. Atleast thats how it is when I watch indy matches from 2001 and below.


----------



## seabs

*ROH Contention*

*Colt Cabana, Necro Butcher and Grizzly Redwood vs. Jimmy Rave, Claudio Castagnoli and Ernie Osiris*
_Easily the most I've enjoyed an Embassy match since the return of Nana. Grizzly is awesome.
***_

*Shawn Spears vs. Alex Payne *
_*_

*Bryan Danielson vs. Kenny King*
_Snapmares ftw. Titus regained some of his previous awesomeness by singing his own theme song mid match._
_***1/2_

*Kevin Steen and El Generico vs. The Young Bucks*
_Reminded me a lot of Steenerico/Briscoes from 5YF. Like them or not, spotty or not you cant deny that the Bucks always put on great matches. ROH needed them.
****_

*Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Eddie Edwards vs. D-Lo Brown *
_**1/2_

*Jimmy Jacobs vs. Sonjay Dutt*
_Enjoyed this more than others it seems
***1/4+_

*Jay Briscoe vs. Davey Richards *
_***1/4_

*Jerry Lynn vs. Tyler Black *
_***1/4_

*Overall:*
_Snapmares are indeed awesome. Dunno what that was all about but it was awesome all the way throughout the show and made it a fun show to watch. Damn Tyler for not hitting that super snapmare. Flair's promo sucked balls and was totally unneccesary. Give Danielson/King the 15 minutes you wasted on Flair and Spears. Really fun show and one of the best so far this year imo._​


----------



## Tarfu

The date for this year's BOLA has been announced. 



PWG Message Board said:


> Pro Wrestling Guerrilla's 2009 Battle of Los Angeles is set to take place on *Friday, November 20 and Saturday, November 21*, 2009.


So it's a two-night tourney again. And I'm pretty sure they'll announce a different venue later, propably Burbank.


----------



## seabs

*2 nights with it being all BOLA like last year works better. Cant wait to see some names announced.*


----------



## jawbreaker

With the way PWG has blown up this year, I'd imagine they'd go to the bigger Burbank venue for their biggest show of the year and maybe up attendance a bit. However, is it just me or does the Burbank venue mute the audience reactions a bit?


----------



## Tarfu

jawbreaker said:


> However, is it just me or does the Burbank venue mute the audience reactions a bit?


It does, due to lots of space and a high roof. This is one reason why I prefer watching every non-Reseda show without recorded audio commentary.

What happened to Van Nyus?


----------



## KingCrash

It might have cost them too much money to run there. They'll probably run Burbank for BOLA again this year since it looks like they save that for the biggest shows now.


----------



## FITZ

If anything I would say that indy matches are rated a lot higher than WWE matches. I mean almost every ROH show gets like 2 **** matches and in all honesty I usually enjoy a "good" WWE show more than a "good" ROH or any other indy company for that matter. But that's just me. I usually put an indy DVD on when I get tired of watching WWE stuff. When I can't get into either of those than I go with some Japanese stuff. 

And I thought last year's BOLA was the best one that I've seen (I've seen them all except BOLA 05). 
It had a ton of solid matches in Night One and Night Two is one of my favorite shows that I have ever seen. The 9-man tag was incredibly fun and I don't recall watching a funnier match. Hero/Low-Ki is one of the best matches, maybe even the best match, that I've seen from 2008 from any wrestling company.


----------



## Maxx Hero

I agree with taylorfitz, BOLA 2008 was off the charts. I did actually have Low Ki/Hero as my match of the year for last year...but then again I like battlarts so what do I know.


----------



## Platt

TAKE 25%-30% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!

You can now save 25%-30% off your order on all items listed on the website when you spend a minimum of $25. This sale includes all DVD's, tickets, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com. All orders between $25-$60 save 25% off the order. Orders that are $60 and up save 30% off the order.

This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events.

To redeem your 25% Off Coupon for orders between $25-$60 just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: aug25 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

To redeem your 30% Off Coupon for orders $60 and above just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: aug30 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Offer ends on 9/1 at 10 AM EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates, Bret Hart autograph tickets, and ROH DVD Subscription Packages are not included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on new orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above. Offer is good while supplies last.

NEW DVD RELEASE

The following item is now in stock and available to order in the "New Releases" section at www.rohwrestling.com:

SHIMMER- WOMEN ATHLETES Vol. 24 (DVD)

Features a Dream Tag Team Main Event with MsChif & Cheerleader Melissa vs. Sara Del Rey & Amazing Kong.
1. Jessie McKay vs. Kellie Skater
2. Lexie Fyfe & Malia Hosaka vs. Tenille & Rayna Von Tash
3. Amber O'Neal vs. Jennifer Blake
4. Mercedes Martinez vs. Madison Eagles
5. Rain & Jetta with Lacey vs. Nikki Roxx & Portuguese Princess Ariel
6. Serena Deeb vs. Cat Power
7. No Time Limit: Nicole Matthews vs. Daizee Haze
8. No Disqualification Street Fight: Allison Danger vs. Portia Perez
9. Wesna Busic vs. LuFisto
10. MsChif & Cheerleader Melissa vs. Sara Del Rey & Amazing Kong


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH – Violent Tendencies*


Silas Young vs. Grizzly Redwood - *

Erick Stevens & Brent Albright vs. Kenny King & Rhett Titus - **3/4

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Nigel McGuinness - **1/4

Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The House of Truth (Josh Raymond & Christian Able) - ***1/4

*Six Man Mayhem*
Austin Aries vs. Joey Ryan vs. Petey Williams, vs. Delirious vs. Sami Callihan vs. Rasche Brown - ***1/4

D-Lo Brown vs. Colt Cabana - **3/4

*ROH World Tag Title Match*
The American Wolves vs. KENTA & Roderick Strong - ****1/4 - ****1/2

*Steel Cage Match*
Tyler Black vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ***1/2

Average show with a fantastic tag title match and a steel cage match that fell a little flat. Loved the Joey-Aries exchange and yes, Steen & Generico did come out to Smooth Criminal and dance.



*CZW – Tangled Web 2
*

*Aerial Assault*
Devon Moore vs. Spyral BKNY vs. B-Boy vs. Greg Excellent vs. Facade vs. Mike Sydal vs. Rich Swann vs. Ryan McBride - ***

Jon Dahmer vs. Drew Gulak - * 

Team Macktion vs. The Spanish Armada (LJ Cruz & Alex Colon) vs. BLK OUT (Ruckus & Sabian) vs. Adam Cole & Tyler Veritas - **3/4

Chainsaw Joe Gacy vs. xOMGx - *

*CZW World Tag Team Titles – “CZW Style” Match*
H8 Club (Nick Gage & Nate Hatred) vs. The Best Around (Bruce Maxwell & TJ Cannon) - **1/4

*CZW UltraViolent Underground Title - Panes Of Glass*
Masada vs. Danny Havoc - ***1/4 - ***1/2

*CZW Junior Heavyweight Title - Ladder Match*
Drew Blood vs. Egotistico Fantastico - ** 

*Tangled Web Match*
The Naptown Dragons (Drake Younger & Scotty Vortekz) vs. The Switchblade Conspiracy (Sami Callihan & Jon Moxley) - ***


One of the better shows this year (that's not saying much), it's highlighted by Havoc/Masada and apparently DJ Hyde buying CZW. Yeah. At least this month most everyone tried to put on good matches (even Ruckus).​


----------



## Mark.

*ROH - Never Say Die


Super Smash Brothers vs Kenny King & Rhett Titus - ***

Jay Briscoe vs Necro Butcher - **1/4*


*Anything Goes Match
Davey Richards vs Kevin Steen*

Great match. Definitely one of the best brawls of the year. Both men were great in this, particularly Steen, I must say. This wasn't Davey at his best, but he was still incredibly fun to watch. The only moment I'd say Davey was bad, was when he didn't sell the table spot at the start of the match for very long. But of course, you could easily argue that it's because he hadn't been wrestling for a long amount of time. I thought him skipping with the chain was pretty funny too. Some of the stuff in this was insane, like the Superplex on the chairs. They probably went a bit overboard, because I think the match could've easily ended after Steen went through the tables, but since Davey wasn't meant to win, I guess they did need another spot. I guess you could call this a great preview to the Ladder War II, with the teasing of the ladder and Prazak even mentioning how he was reminded of the last Ladder War. Very fun match, even if a bit spot heavy.

******


*Eddie Edwards vs Sonjay Dutt vs Bryan Danielson - ***1/2*
*
Joey Ryan, Jimmy Rave & Claudio Castagnoli vs Colt Cabana, Brent Albright & Erick Stevens - **3/4*


*ROH World Championship
Jerry Lynn vs Chris Hero*

This is why Hero should be consistently wrestling this level of match, in the main event. It started off slow, but it had an incredible finishing stretch. Hero definitely made this match what it was. He's got great ring presence, charisma, intensity and is able to make most of his moves seem important. It felt really slow and a bit boring for the first 10 minutes or so, but there was a brilliant spot where Hero caught Lynn when he tried a flip off the apron, then just rammed him upside down into the guardrail! This is the best match Hero's had in ROH for a while. I remember these two having a similar match on HDNet, but that was a while ago so I can't tell which is better, but they were both great. Hero really went all-out for this with numerous stiff-sounding elbows and even taking a huge bump to the floor. He sold the regular Piledriver so well, you could just tell he would be doomed once Lynn hits the Cradle version, but he was still able to slip out a couple more times. The only unfortunate thing about this match is that it was insane how much more popular Hero is than Lynn. Seriously, there were some boos at the finish, but whatever. Great match. Possibly MOTN, if it weren't for the slow beginning.
*
*****​


----------



## V1 Dante

*IWA-MS- 8 man elimination tag team match
Team Super Dragon vs Team Nate Web/Generico/Puma/Thomaselli*

We get the introductions and Team Nate Web is out first and they are all wearing masks. They start dancing all around in the crowd and even some kid gets in the ring and they start dancing with him. I thought it was a really funny and nice entrance by all of the men. It really put them over as babyfaces in the match.

Next out is Team Super Dragon. Everyone in team Dragon comes out dressed as Super Dragon. I kind of figured right away the last one was super Dragon because of the way he moved. I know it might be weird that I know how he moves and everything. i love Super Dragons entrance music, I had to add that in.

The match starts of with Super dragon and Brandon Thomaselli but that doesnt last for long. Super Dragon bitch slaps Nate Web and Nate yells out "What the fuck". For the next ten minutes we see some nice ground work and some nice reversals by the guys that were out there.

After the first 15 minutes we see a nice move where 2 members from the face side and 2 members from the heel side all lock each other in a leg lock. The other members come out and just start kicking them in the back. Funny moment and a cool spot. Next we see some nice fast near falls and reversals from Alex Shelley and Nate Web.

From this point we see team Super Dragon dominate Puma after Dragon atacks him from behind. The match ends for Puma When Super Dragon hits a super curb stomp with the help of his team. Sick sick move. The heels now have the upper hand because its 4 to 3.

Next the heels dominate Generico. Super Dragon pulls him out of the ring and just beats the hell out of him in the audience. Next we see an amazing European uppercut by Claudio or however you spell his name. It was a sick moves that Generico took.

Super Dragon hits a sick foot stomp of the top rope on Generico but only this time I think it was Alex Shelly who had his knees under his back, so when Super Dragon performed the move, it did even more damage. Claudio attempts his powerbomb but Generico counters into a pinning Hurricanrana. He gets the 3 count and now its 3 to 3.

All 3 faces do dives over the top rope on all 3 heels. Cool moment here. Thomaselli gets eliminated soon after when Joey hits him in the back of the head with brass knuckles. Alex Shelley soon gets eliminated after Nate Web hits his finisher. I have to admit his finisher is cool but I dont think it will work because hes such a small guy and there is alot of big wrestlers out there.

Right after Joey and Super dragon eliminate Nate Web when they hit a nice looking double team move on him. Now Generico is all alone against Super Dragon and Joey Ryan. Generico hits the Brainbustahhhhhhhhh, which is a top rope brain buster on the top turnbuckle, but Super Dragon rolls out of the ring. Generico eliminates Joey Ryan after a Dragon Suplex. Or atleast it looked alot like a Dragon Suplex.

Now its down to Super Dragon and El Generico. Generico has always been Dragons bitch so lets see if that will change tonight. After taking some more blows Super Dragon gets up and hits his sick Clothesline to get a near fall. Super Dragon hits another Sick clothesline and than hits the always amazing match finisher, the rare Barry White Driver. Super Dragon gets the win in this classic match up. Generico impressed me alot.

the crowd cheers after this special classic tag team match. There were alot of near falls and some awesome moves done by both teams. I loved some of the double team moves they did. I loved how Generico really had the crowd behind him. Near falls, reversals, brawling, high flying, doube team moves, just everything you could ask for in a match. 

My only problems with the match are that the crowd was alitle quiet, except when big spots happened. They got better towards the end though. And the match was alitle slow in some small parts. Still the match is classic and its probably better than any tag team match WWE for example has done this decade.
*my match rating: ****1/4*


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

No, it is not better than Angle/Benoit vs. Edge/Rey or Austin/HHH vs. Benoit/Jericho.


----------



## V1 Dante

Wow I totally forgot about those two matches, thanks for reminding me lol. Still its a classic match though.


----------



## seabs

*ROH Manhattan Mayhem III*

*Young Bucks vs. Rhett Titus and Kenny King*
_***1/2_

*Necro Butcher vs. Jimmy Rave *
_*1/2_

*Roderick Strong vs. Sonjay Dutt*
_***3/4_

*Jimmy Jacobs vs. Tyler Black - First Blood Match*
_DUD_

*Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana vs. D-Lo Brown vs. Claudio Castagnoli*
_**1/4_

*American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen and El Generico - Submission Match - ROH World Tag Team Championships*
_****_

*Jay Briscoe vs. Guido Maritato*
_**1/2_

*Jerry Lynn vs. Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black - 3 Way Elimination Match - ROH World Championship*
_***3/4_

*Overall:*
_Hammerstein shows are always good and whereas this was no exeption it wasnt on the level of previous Hammerstein shows. Like most recent shows some good stuff mixed in with some really bad stuff._​


----------



## V1 Dante

Since IWA:MS has closed, is there any matches you guys recomend to check out from them since I havent seen alot of their stuff and I have heard the company was crap before it died.


----------



## S-Mac

V1 Dante said:


> Since IWA:MS has closed, is there any matches you guys recomend to check out from them since I havent seen alot of their stuff and I have heard the company was crap before it died.


*Check out TPI 2004 that was one of their best shows and had a great lineup and check out any of the Hero/Punk matches that they had you can find the TLC match in the Indy section somewhere*


----------



## Groovemachine

I also liked the two Whitmer/Jacobs matches from last year; their Barbwire rope match at April Bloodshowers 2008 was fantastic and they had a great I Quit match at the 500th show.


----------



## S-Mac

Groovemachine said:


> I also liked the two Whitmer/Jacobs matches from last year; their Barbwire rope match at April Bloodshowers 2008 was fantastic and they had a great I Quit match at the 500th show.


*Totally forgot about these, two great matches also the feud between Tyler black and josh ambercrombe was awesome. *


----------



## Tarfu

CHIKARA Young Lions Cup VII is in stock, baby!

http://www.smartmarkvideo.com/Chikara-DVD-August-14-2009-Young-Lions-Cup-7-Night-1-Easton-PA/
http://www.smartmarkvideo.com/Chikara-DVD-August-15-2009-Young-Lions-Cup-7-Night-2-Easton-PA/
http://www.smartmarkvideo.com/Chikara-DVD-August-16-2009-Young-Lions-Cup-7-Night-3-Philadelphia-PA/

Too bad I've fallen behind so dramatically due to lack of money, so it'll be a while before I'll get my hands on these bad boys...


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH 3rd Anniversary Celebration Part 3*

Fast Eddie vs. Matt Sydal ***¾*

Alex Shelley vs. Jack Evans ****

Non-Title Match*
Colt Cabana and Nigel McGuinness vs. Dan Maff and BJ Whitmer ***¼

Best of Five Series
Falls Count Anywhere*
Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide
_I'd forgotten just how great the brawls between these two were._ ****¾*

Spanky vs. Jimmy Jacobs ****¼*

James Gibson vs. Puma ****¼*

*Special Challenge Match*
Jimmy Rave vs. CM Punk ****¼

ROH World Title Match*
Austin Aries vs. Samoa Joe ****¾*

*Very fun show. Nothing really bad on it, hell the worst thing was Maff and Whitmer/Cabana and McGuinness and that's only because it was kept basic with Cornette and Heenan ringside*​
*ROH Back To Basics*

Colt Cabana vs. Delirious **¾*

Dunn and Marcos vs. Alex Law and Ricky Landell ***

Spanky vs. Jack Evans ***½

Winner Gets Special K Name*
Azrieal and Dixie vs. Deranged and Izzy ***¼*

Homicide vs. Roderick Strong ****¼-***½*

*Four Corner Survival*
Allison Danger vs. Cindy Rogers vs. Daizee Haze vs. Lacey **¾

ROH Tag Team Title Match*
Dan Maff and BJ Whitmer vs. Colt Cabana and Nigel McGuinness ****¼*

James Gibson vs. Rocky Romero ****½

#1 Contenders Tag Team Match*
CM Punk and Spanky vs. Samoa Joe and Jay Lethal *****-****¼*

*Much better show then I remember it being. Strong/Cide and Gibson/Romero are pretty damn good and the main event is a match that never gets talked about despite being awesome.*​


----------



## KingCrash

*IWA-MS – Ted Petty Invitational 2007*


*Night One*

Josh Abercrombie vs. Ricochet - **1/2

Joker vs. CJ Otis - *

Eddie Kingston vs. Human Tornado - ***1/4 

Davey Richards vs. B.J. Whitmer - ***

Devon Moore vs. Dysfunction - **

Mike Quackenbush vs. Billy Roc - **3/4 

Brent Albright vs. Tank - **1/4

Brandon Thomaselli vs. Joey Ryan - **

Drake Younger vs. "Spyder" Nate Webb - **1/4 

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Nigel McGuiness - ***1/2 

Chris Hero vs. Too Cold Scorpio - ****

*IWA-MS Heavyweight Title*
Chuck Taylor vs. Jimmy Jacobs - **** - ****1/4


*Night Two*

Josh Abercrombie vs. Devon Moore - ** 

Joker vs. Brent Albright - ***1/2

Human Tornado vs. Nate Webb - **

Joey Ryan vs. Mike Quackenbush - **1/2 

Davey Richards vs. Claudio Castagnoli - **1/2

*IWA-MS Heavyweight Title*
Chuck Taylor vs. Too Cold Scorpio - ***1/4

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright - ***1/4

*IWA-MS Heavyweight Title*
Human Tornado vs. Chuck Taylor - ***1/2

Josh Abercrombie vs. Mike Quackenbush - ***1/4

*Non-Tournament - No DQ, Last Man Standing*
Chris Hero vs Eddie Kingston - ****1/4

*Non-Tournament - IWA-MS Tag Team Titles*
The Iron Saints (Sal & Vito Thomasseli) vs. Nigel McGuiness & BJ Whitmer - **1/2

*IWA-MS Heavyweight Title*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Mike Quackenbush vs. Chuck Taylor - ****1/4

Quack coming back from injury and Hero/Kingston continuing the rivalry are the highlights here. Some solid matches and a couple of great ones but not what people came to expect from the TPI. Still it's better then 08 and miles better then the Sweet Science garbage.
​


----------



## KingKicks

*PWG The Gentle Art of Making Enemies*

The Cutler Brothers vs. Los Luchas ****¼*

Austin Aries vs. TJ Perkins ****¼*

Joey Ryan vs. Bobby Quance *****

Bryan Danielson vs. Scott Lost ****¼-***½*

El Generico vs. Chuck Taylor ****-***¼

World Tag team Championship Match*
The Young Bucks vs. Davey Richards and Roderick Strong ****¾*

*Fucking fun show. Not a match under *** and all within 2 hours. Awesome.*​


----------



## seabs

*About time you got some PWG 09 shows under your belt Benjo™. Every show this year has been amazing and nearly every match has been over *** bar two or three I think which is phenomenal when you think about it. *


----------



## KingKicks

Yeah I've been waiting till I got some other sets out of the way (SD 10th Anniversary and Macho Madness) to start some PWG 09 shows.

Still got Express Written Consent and One Hundred to watch. Hopefully will be able to buy Ninety Nine and DDT4 sometime soon as well.


----------



## jawbreaker

Seabs said:


> *About time you got some PWG 09 shows under your belt Benjo™. Every show this year has been amazing and nearly every match has been over *** bar two or three I think which is phenomenal when you think about it. *


I only have one match from PWG this year rated under ***, and it was an unplanned filler match.


----------



## seabs

*Takeshi Morishima vs Bryan Danielson - ROH World Championship - Manhatten Mayhem II*

_Shit this is some awesome stiff action here. Morishima is the kind of guy for me who can only have a great match with someone better than him and well, Danielson is the best in the world. Loved the opening exchange with Danielson using his pace to break down the much bigger yet slower Morishima. Danielson targets the leg of the champ and uses his quick feet to dance around him so he cant just swat him back down. I fucking love how Danielson does this with such a cocky swagger about himself too and the thinking behind it totally works and comes off superbly. Then after a bit of course Morishima just wipes the sumg smirk off Danielson and finally gets one of them massive punches in on the challenger and stops him in his tracks.

From here you get a lot more stiffness and both men really bring it to each otherwith a hella lot of stiff strikes and when they go the outside the crowd really begin to get into the action and the volume rises up another notch. The crowd are amazing throughout this and really add to it. I dont think I would have enjoyed it half as much if the crowd was as dead as the one at The Hunt Begins this year. Danielson's simply epic dive into the crowd from the top rope comes up and it never fails to amaze everytime he hits this move. It's nothing fancy or flippy, just a straight up dive on top of the opponent and any fool who's stupid enough to not back away enough. The only dive that can possibly beat it imo is Davey's fucking fantastic running dive to the outside simply because I genuinly think he aims to take out as many fans with it as possible each time and never gives them warning to get the fuck out of the way. I adore how Danielson does the dive on the cahirs I've christened the ROH Manhatten chairs. Not the flip up chairs that break when you land on them but the metal ones with wooden legs that dont give must be a bitch to fall on top of from the height Danielson launches himself onto them.

Danielson goes back to his quickness will chop him down and then kick his fucking head in method and once again it works to great effectiveness and is brilliant to watch. Crowd is red hot and totally awesome for Danielson's near falls, his elbows and when he kicks 'shima's head in. Obviously the champ comes back into it and wins it with a totally amazingly omg awesome lariat followed by his back drop for the win. 

Insane atmosphere for an epic match that seemed to go amazingly fast for a 20 minute match and was all action. Loved it._

*****1/4+*

*Takeshi Morishima vs Bryan Danielson - ROH World Championship - Man Up*

_Crazy ass, eye patched, shaven headed and fucking awesome. Pretty accurate description of Danielson here. This match is pretty different to the Manhatten Mayhem II match and personally I preffered it. Dunno how much of the minority I am on this one but it's fucking amazing. 

It's much more of a war and a brawl then their first match and Danielson's blad head with his eye patch just fits perfectly with the type of match they worked. Danielson looks like someone who's just been released from the mental assylum to beat some gup from Japan up who's stolen his world title. Morishima is much better in this one than the first match imo and the type of match certainly suits him better. The pacing and intensity for all 13 minutes of it is off the wall and in turn the crowd react to this and create an amazing atmosphere again for these two to work under. 

The end sequence is one of my favourite end sequences to a ROH match possibly ever because it's just so fucking awesome. Starting with Danielson's suplex to the monster off the top rope followed up with his lethal elbows into the cattle muttilation and then in turn the tiger suplex which looks awesome on the big man and finishing up with the crazy man stomping the Puro monster's head into the mat and then elbowing his chubby head while executing the triangle choke submission hold. Then of course Morishima comes back and hits an awesome lariat followed up with a back drop remeniscent of Manhatten which got him the win. This time it's not enough though as Danielson reaches out to the ropes which pisses shima off so he realises he has to do something a lil extra to get the win this time. And then from here you get another chapter added to the rivalry with Morishima going after Danielson's injured eye and ripping the eye patch off before going crazy with elbows to the eye which he promised not to go after beforehand. It's easily one of my favourite end sequences to a match. 

Manhatten Mayhem II was great but they really took it up an extra notch here despite the match time being cut by 8 minutes but it's a totally different type of match. Manhatten Mayhem II is more of a technical based match with more actual wrestling whereas here they go for more of a brawling style with great storyline development. It's great proof for Danielson being the best wrestler in the world today by showing how he can work two different types of matches with such a big guy like Morishima and making both of them awesome in their own different ways._

*****1/2+*


----------



## Platt

OK people need some help putting together a match listing for a best of Nigel in ROH comp and while we're at it a Danielson one aswell. So I need lists of people favourite matches for these two. Probably looking to do a 20-30 match set for each.


----------



## seabs

*You're making a best of Dragon and a best of Nigel? Awesome. I'll almost definetly be getting them in the future.

Danielson will be easy to do 20-30 and make them all ****+. Nigel will probably be mostly his title reign and Dragon matches. I'll try and make some sort of list for ya later on.*


----------



## Platt

Here's what i have so far for Nigel. I need to add at least one match from his Cabana feud and one from the Claudio pure title feud and probably another Danielson one and some more title defences.

Wrath of the Racket- Dayton, OH 8/9/03
2. Nigel McGuiness defeated Chet Jablonski to become the HWA Number One Contender 

Dragon's Gate Invasion - Buffalo, NY 8/27/05
5. Nigel McGuinness defeated Samoa Joe for the Pure championship

Death Before Dishonor 4- Philadelphia, PA 7/15/06
3. Nigel McGuinness beat Roderick Strong by countout to retain the Pure Title

Weekend of Champions Night 2- Cleveland, OH 4/29/06
7. Pure Champion Nigel McGuiness defeated ROH World Champion Bryan Danielson by countout in a title vs. title match 

Unified- Liverpool, United Kingdom 8/12/06
8. ROH World Champion Bryan Danielson defeated Pure Champion Nigel McGuiness in a title vs. title unification match

Glory By Honor V Night 2- New York, NY 9/16/06
7. Naomichi Marufuji defeated Nigel McGuinness to retain the GHC Heavyweight Title.

Fifth Year Festival: Liverpool- Liverpool, UK 3/3/07
7. Samoa Joe defeated Nigel McGuinness

Fifth Year Festival: Finale- Liverpool, UK 3/4/07
7. Nigel McGuinness beat Jimmy Rave in a Fight Without Honor

Undeniable- Edison, NJ 10/6/07
6. Nigel McGuinness defeated Takeshi Morishima to win the ROH World Title

Rising Above- New York, NY 12/29/07
6. Nigel McGuinnes beat Austin Aries to retain the ROH World Title in a tremendous match

6th Anniversary Show- New York, NY 2/23/08
9. Nigel McGuinness defeated Bryan Danielson to retain the ROH World Title

Final Battle 2008- New York, NY 12/27/08
7. Nigel McGuinness defeated Naomichi Marufuji in an epic encounter to retain the ROH World Title.

7th Anniversary Show- New York, NY 3/21/09
9. ROH World Title Match: Nigel McGuinness defeated GHC Jr. Heavyweight Champion KENTA

Supercard of Honor IV- Houston, TX 4/3/09
10. ROH World Title Match: Jerry Lynn defeated Nigel McGuinness to win the title.

Final match
Nigel vs ???


----------



## peep4life

Platt, you gotta have one of Nigel's title defenses against Tyler and the first one against Generico, the names escape me at the moment.


----------



## Platt

Ah yes Tyler was the other name I meant to list as needing a match vs I have a gap in my watching from mid 08 so I need some help in picking the best matches vs some people.


----------



## peep4life

The Tyler/Nigel match from Take No Prisoners is great, I'd go with that one. His match against Steen from Northern Navigation is a good choice along with Nigel/Generico from Age of Insanity and if you want a match with Strong the Without Remorse match is sweet.

Also, don't know if anyone cares but ROH is having a buy 2 get 1 free sale. Might have to pick up Manhattan Mayhem III and End of an Age, just don't know what other recent show to get.


----------



## Platt

Here's what I have now with a few additions

Wrath of the Racket- Dayton, OH 8/9/03
Nigel McGuiness defeated Chet Jablonski to become the HWA Number One Contender 

Night Of The Grudges 2 - Morristown, NJ 8/20/05
Colt Cabana defeated Nigel McGuinness in a 'soccer riot' match

Dragon's Gate Invasion - Buffalo, NY 8/27/05
Nigel McGuinness defeated Samoa Joe for the Pure championship

Death Before Dishonor 4- Philadelphia, PA 7/15/06
Nigel McGuinness beat Roderick Strong by countout to retain the Pure Title

Weekend of Champions Night 2- Cleveland, OH 4/29/06
Pure Champion Nigel McGuiness defeated ROH World Champion Bryan Danielson by countout in a title vs. title match 

Unified- Liverpool, United Kingdom 8/12/06
ROH World Champion Bryan Danielson defeated Pure Champion Nigel McGuiness in a title vs. title unification match

Glory By Honor V Night 2- New York, NY 9/16/06
Naomichi Marufuji defeated Nigel McGuinness to retain the GHC Heavyweight Title.

Fifth Year Festival: Liverpool- Liverpool, UK 3/3/07
Samoa Joe defeated Nigel McGuinness

Fifth Year Festival: Finale- Liverpool, UK 3/4/07
Nigel McGuinness beat Jimmy Rave in a Fight Without Honor

Undeniable- Edison, NJ 10/6/07
Nigel McGuinness defeated Takeshi Morishima to win the ROH World Title

Rising Above- New York, NY 12/29/07
Nigel McGuinnes beat Austin Aries to retain the ROH World Title in a tremendous match

6th Anniversary Show- New York, NY 2/23/08
Nigel McGuinness defeated Bryan Danielson to retain the ROH World Title

Take No Prisoners- Philadelphia, PA 3/16/08
Nigel McGuinness beat Tyler Black to win the ROH World Title

Northern Navigation- Toronto, Ontario 7/25/08
Nigel McGuinness defeated Kevin Steen to retain the ROH World Title

Age of Insanity- Cleveland, OH 8/15/08
Nigel McGuinness defeated El Generico to retain the ROH World Title

Driven (2008)- Boston, MA 9/19/08
Nigel McGuinness defeated Roderick Strong to retain the ROH World Title

Rising Above 2008- Chicago Ridge, IL 11/22/08
ROH World Title Match: Nigel McGuinness beat Bryan Danielson to retain

Final Battle 2008- New York, NY 12/27/08
Nigel McGuinness defeated Naomichi Marufuji in an epic encounter to retain the ROH World Title.

7th Anniversary Show- New York, NY 3/21/09
ROH World Title Match: Nigel McGuinness defeated GHC Jr. Heavyweight Champion KENTA

Supercard of Honor IV- Houston, TX 4/3/09
ROH World Title Match: Jerry Lynn defeated Nigel McGuinness to win the title.

Last Match
Nigel vs ???


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I'll have a list tonight.


----------



## ddog121

Dragon Gate USA Enter the Dragon:
BxB Hulk vs. YAMATO = ****
Chikara Tag Match = ****1/2
Dragon Kid vs. Masato Yoshino = ***1/2
Young Bucks vs. CIMA and Susumu Yokosuka = ****3/4 
Naruki Doi vs. Shingo = ****

This show is incredible. Buy it NOW


----------



## Rescueme0909

ddog121 said:


> Dragon Gate USA Enter the Dragon:
> BxB Hulk vs. YAMATO = ****
> Chikara Tag Match = ****1/2
> Dragon Kid vs. Masato Yoshino = ***1/2
> Young Bucks vs. CIMA and Susumu Yokosuka = ****3/4
> Naruki Doi vs. Shingo = ****
> 
> This show is incredible. Buy it NOW


Your ratings are exactly the same as the guy that gave the show a 10/10 on Torch,lol.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Here's almost every good match Nigel had in ROH, along with important segments.

The Best of Nigel McGuinness in ROH

Reborn Stage 2 - April 24, 2004
Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Rave vs. Rocky Romero

Glory By Honor III - September 11, 2004
Pure Title Match
Nigel McGuinness vs. John Walters

Midnight Express Reunion - October 2, 2004
Nigel McGuinness vs. Homicide

Weekend of Thunder Night 1 - November 5, 2004
Nigel McGuinness & John Walters vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal

It All Begins - January 15, 2005
Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe

Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 2 - February 25, 2005
Nigel McGuinness vs. Colt Cabana

Manhattan Mayhem - May 7, 2005
Nigel McGuinness vs. Colt Cabana

The Final Showdown - May 13, 2005
Nigel McGuinness & Chad Collyer vs. Colt Cabana & Doug Williams

Nowhere to Run - May 14, 2005
Nigel McGuinness vs. Colt Cabana

The Future is Now - June 12, 2005
Pure Title Match
Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe

Death Before Dishonor III - June 18, 2005
Nigel McGuinness vs. James Gibson vs. Homicide vs. Azrieal ????

Night of the Grudges II - August 20, 2005
Soccer Riot Match
Nigel McGuinness vs. Colt Cabana

Dragon Gate Invasion - August 27, 2005
Pure Title Match
Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe

Joe vs. Kobashi - October 1, 2005
Pure Title Match
Nigel McGuinness vs. Jay Lethal

Buffalo Stampede - October 15, 2005
Pure Title Match
Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe

Final Battle 2005 - December 17, 2005
Pure Title Match
Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli

Unscripted II - February 11, 2006
Pure Title Match
Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries

Best in the World - March 25, 2006
Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli

Nigel McGuinness lays down a special challenge.

Weekend of Champions Night 2 - April 29, 2006
Pure Title vs. World Title - Pure Title Rules
Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson

Ring of Homicide - May 13, 2006
Pure Title Match
Nigel McGuinness vs. Jay Lethal

In Your Face - June 17, 2006
Tag Titles Match
Nigel McGuinness & Colt Cabana vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong ?????

Death Before Dishonor IV - July 15, 2006
Pure Title Match
Nigel McGuinness vs. Roderick Strong

Generation Now - July 29, 2006
World Title Match
Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson

Time to Man Up - August 4, 2006
Pure Title Match
Nigel McGuinness vs. Delirious

Unified - August 12, 2006
Pure Title vs. World Title - Pure Title Rules - Guaranteed Title Change
Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson
*Also contains Nigel’s backstage promo shortly after the match.

The Epic Encounter II - August 25, 2006
ROH Title - 2/3 Falls Match
Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson

Glory By Honor V Night 1 - September 15, 2006
Nigel McGuinness vs. Christopher Daniels

Glory By Honor V Night 2 - September 16, 2006
GHC Title Match
Nigel McGuinness vs. Naomichi Marufuji

Honor Reclaims Boston - November 3, 2006
Nigel McGuinness vs. John Walters

Black Friday Fallout - November 24, 2006
Gauntlet Series Final
Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Jacobs
Final Battle 2006 - December 23, 2006
Nigel McGuinness/Samoa Joe confrontation

Final Battle 2006 - December 23, 2006
Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Rave

Dedicated - January 26, 2007
Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe

Fifth Year Festival: NYC - February 16, 2007
Nigel McGuinness & Colt Cabana vs. Briscoe Bros.

Fifth Year Festival: Chicago - February 24, 2007
Nigel McGuinness & Takeshi Morishima vs. Samoa Joe & Homicide

Fifth Year Festival: Liverpool - March 3, 2007
Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe

Fifth Year Festival: Finale - March 4, 2007
Hardcore Match
Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Rave

This Means War II - April 13, 2007
Nigel McGuinness & Doug Williams vs. Takeshi Morishima & Chris Hero

Fighting Spirit - April 14, 2007
ROH Title Match
Nigel McGuinness vs. Takeshi Morishima

Respect is Earned - May 12, 2007
Nigel McGuinness & KENTA vs. Takeshi Morishima & Bryan Danielson

United We Stand - June 22, 2007
Nigel McGuinness & Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima & Naomichi Marufuji

Driven 2007 - June 23, 2007
ROH Title Shot Match
Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson
*Match taped June 9, 2007.

Driven 2007 - June 23, 2007
Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero

Live in Tokyo - July 16, 2007
ROH Title Match
Nigel McGuinness vs. Takeshi Morishima

Race to the Top Tournament Night 1 - July 27, 2007
Tag Titles Match
Nigel McGuinness & Bryan Danielson vs. Briscoe Bros.

Race to the Top Tournament Night 2 - July 28, 2007
$10,000 on the Line
Nigel McGuinness, Jay Briscoe, Roderick Strong, & Delirious vs. Bryan Danielson, Mark Briscoe, Austin Aries, & Matt Sydal

Death Before Dishonor V Night 1 - August 10, 2007
Pure Wrestling Rules
Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero

Man Up - September 15, 2007
ROH Title Shot Match
Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Naomichi Marufuji

Undeniable - October 6, 2007
ROH Title Match
Nigel McGuinness vs. Takeshi Morishima

Survival of the Fittest 2007 - October 19, 2007
Survival of the Fittest Qualifying Match
Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson

Chaos at the Cow Palace - October 21, 2007
ROH Title Match
Nigel McGuinness vs. Jay Briscoe

Glory By Honor VI Night 1 - November 2, 2007
ROH Title Match
Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero

Glory By Honor VI Night 2 - November 3, 2007
CLIP of Austin Aries vs. Shane Hagadorn

Rising Above 2007 - December 29, 2007
ROH Title Match
Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries

Nigel McGuinness promo from Final Battle 2007

Breakout - January 25, 2008
ROH Title - Cage Match
Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero

Without Remorse - January 26, 2008
ROH Title Match
Nigel McGuinness vs. Roderick Strong

Nigel McGuinness profile

Sixth Anniversary Show - February 23, 2008
ROH Title Match
Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson
*Also contains the Nigel/Danielson verbal confrontation from earlier in the show.

Double Feature Pt. 2 - March 15, 2008
Nigel McGuinness & Go Shiozaki vs. Austin Aries & Bryan Danielson

Take No Prisoners 2008 - March 16, 2008
ROH Title Match
Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black

Dragon Gate Challenge II - March 28, 2008
Nigel McGuinness vs. Delirious

Supercard of Honor III - March 29, 2008
ROH Title Match
Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries

Injustice - April 12, 2008
ROH Title Match
Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen

Tag Wars 2008 - April 18, 2008
Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico

Return Engagement - April 19, 2008
ROH Title Match
Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen

A New Level - May 10, 2008
ROH Title Match
Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli

Up For Grabs - June 6, 2008
Tag Titles Tournament - 1st Round Match
Nigel McGuinness & Go Shiozaki vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico

Vendetta II - June 28, 2008
Nigel McGuinness vs. Jerry Lynn

July 25, 2008
ROH Title Match
Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen

New Horizons - July 26, 2008
ROH Title Match
Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli

Death Before Dishonor VI - August 2, 2008
ROH Title - Elimination Match
Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli

Age of Insanity - August 15, 2008
ROH Title Match
Nigel McGuinness vs. El Generico

Night of the Butcher II - August 16, 2008
Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Austin Aries & Bryan Danielson

Battle of the Best - September 13, 2008
Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson

The Tokyo Summit - September 14, 2008
ROH Title Match
Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Jacobs

Driven 2008 - September 19, 2008
ROH Title Match
Nigel McGuinness vs. Roderick Strong

Glory By Honor VII - September 20, 2008
ROH Title Match
Nigel McGuinness vs. El Generico

The French Connection - November 7, 2008
ROH Title - Elimination Match
Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen vs. El Generico vs. Go Shiozaki

Rising Above 2008 - November 22, 2008
ROH Title Match
Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson

Wrestling at the Gateway - December 5, 2008
Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Jerry Lynn & Bryan Danielson

Southern Hostility - December 6, 2008
ROH Title Match
Nigel McGuinness vs. Jerry Lynn

Final Battle 2008 - December 27, 2008
ROH Title Match
Nigel McGuinness vs. Naomichi Marufuji

Full Circle - January 16, 2009
Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black

Injustice II - January 17, 2009
ROH Title Match
Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black

Caged Collision - January 31, 2009
ROH Title Match
Nigel McGuinness vs. El Generico

Proving Ground 2009 Night 1 - February 6, 2009
Nigel McGuinness vs. Brent Albright

Stylin’ & Profilin’ - March 13, 2009
ROH Title Match
Nigel McGuinness vs. Brent Albright

Insanity Unleashed - March 14, 2009
Nigel McGuinness & Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black & Jerry Lynn

Steel City Clash - March 20, 2009
Nigel McGuinness & Davey Richards vs. KENTA & El Generico

Seventh Anniversary Show - March 21, 2009
ROH Title Match
Nigel McGuinness vs. KENTA

Supercard of Honor IV - April 3, 2009
ROH Title Match
Nigel McGuinness vs. Jerry Lynn

End of an Age - June 27, 2009
ROH Title Match
Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries


----------



## Platt

Here's what I think will be the final match listings feel free to make any comments. I'm going to start working on a listing for Danielson now.

Wrath of the Racket- Dayton, OH 8/9/03
Nigel McGuiness vs Chet Jablonski

Reborn Stage 2 - April 24, 2004
Nigel McGuinness vs Austin Aries vs Jimmy Rave vs Rocky Romero

Midnight Express Reunion - October 2, 2004
Nigel McGuinness vs Homicide

Night Of The Grudges 2 - Morristown, NJ 8/20/05
Nigel McGuinness vs Colt Cabana in a 'soccer riot' match

Dragon's Gate Invasion - Buffalo, NY 8/27/05
Nigel McGuinness vs Samoa Joe for the Pure championship

Unscripted II - February 11, 2006
Nigel McGuinness vs Austin Aries

Death Before Dishonor 4- Philadelphia, PA 7/15/06
Nigel McGuinness vs Roderick Strong

Weekend of Champions Night 2- Cleveland, OH 4/29/06
Pure Champion Nigel McGuiness vs ROH World Champion Bryan Danielson

Unified- Liverpool, United Kingdom 8/12/06
Pure Champion Nigel McGuiness vs ROH World Champion Bryan Danielson

Glory By Honor V Night 2- New York, NY 9/16/06
Nigel McGuiness vs Naomichi Marufuji

Fifth Year Festival: Liverpool- Liverpool, UK 3/3/07
Nigel McGuiness vs Samoa Joe

Fifth Year Festival: Finale- Liverpool, UK 3/4/07
Nigel McGuinness vs Jimmy Rave in a Fight Without Honor

Fighting Spirit- Edison, NJ 4/14/07
Nigel McGuiness vs Takeshi Morishima

Respect Is Earned- New York, NY 5/12/07
Nigel McGuiness & KENTA vs Bryan Danielson & Takeshi Morishima

Domination- Philadelphia, PA 6/9/07
Nigel McGuinness vs Bryan Danielson

Live In Tokyo- Tokyo, Japan 7/16/07
Nigel McGuiness vs Takeshi Morishima

Undeniable- Edison, NJ 10/6/07
Nigel McGuinness vs Takeshi Morishima

Rising Above- New York, NY 12/29/07
Nigel McGuinnes vs Austin Aries

Final Battle 07 Promo

6th Anniversary Show- New York, NY 2/23/08
Nigel McGuinness vs Bryan Danielson
Plus promo

Take No Prisoners- Philadelphia, PA 3/16/08
Nigel McGuinness vs Tyler Black

Supercard of Honor III - March 29, 2008
Nigel McGuinness vs Austin Aries

Northern Navigation- Toronto, Ontario 7/25/08
Nigel McGuinness vs Kevin Steen

New Horizons - July 26, 2008
Nigel McGuinness vs Claudio Castagnoli

Age of Insanity- Cleveland, OH 8/15/08
Nigel McGuinness vs El Generico

Driven (2008)- Boston, MA 9/19/08
Nigel McGuinness vs Roderick Strong

Rising Above 2008- Chicago Ridge, IL 11/22/08
Nigel McGuinness vs Bryan Danielson

Final Battle 2008- New York, NY 12/27/08
Nigel McGuinness vs Naomichi Marufuji


Injustice II - January 17, 2009
Nigel McGuinness vs Tyler Black

7th Anniversary Show- New York, NY 3/21/09
Nigel McGuinness vs KENTA

Supercard of Honor IV- Houston, TX 4/3/09
Nigel McGuinness vs Jerry Lynn

Last Match
Nigel vs ???


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

The matches from the Benoit weekend. Take off the first match you have listed.


----------



## Platt

Benoit weekend? you mean Driven & United We Stand? I have added the Danielson Driven match thouhg it was alreayd in tbh must of only put it on the Danielson set.

I want to keep that first match in as it's his debut in the company and is probably pretty short anyway.


----------



## Cleavage

Finally got a chance to watch these.

American Wolves & Chris Hero vs Kevin Steen, El Generico & KENTA - ROH on HDNet 18.07.2009 *****1/2*
American Wolves vs Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black - ROH World Tag Team Championships - ROH on HDNet 26.06.2009 *****1/4*
Roderick Strong vs Austin Aries - ROH on HDNet 24.08.2009 *****1/2*

In the Roddy/A double match I was really pissed the Strong did not win.


----------



## seabs

*ROH Vendetta*

*Nigel McGuinness & Chad Collyer vs Ace Steel & Delirious*
_**_

*Jimmy Jacobs vs Sal Rinauro*
_**1/4_

*Claudio Castagnoli vs BJ Whitmer*
_**3/4_

*Samoa Joe vs Christopher Daniels*
_***3/4_

*Adam Pearce vs Davey Andrews*
_*_

*Bryan Danielson vs Roderick Strong - ROH World Championship*
_****1/2_

*AJ Styles, Austin Aries, Matt Sydal & Jack Evans vs Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley, Abyss & Prince Nana*
_****_

*Overall:*
_Really good show with a classic between Danielson and Strong, two great matches in the Joe/Daniels and the 8 man tag backed up by a fun undercard._​


----------



## McQueen

I demand you up your rating on the Davey Andrews match *Seabs*


----------



## KingKicks

I seriously need to rewatch Strong/Danielson from Vendetta at sometime.

*PWG Express Written Consent*

Scorpio Sky vs. Zokre ***¼*

B-Boy vs. TJ Perkins ***½*

El Generico vs. Kenny Omega ****¼-***½*

*No Disqualification Match*
Austin Aries vs. Necro Butcher ****

3-Way Match for the PWG World Championship*
Chris Hero vs. Colt Cabana vs. Human Tornado *****

Paul London and The Young Bucks vs. The Dynasty *****-****¼*

*Another fun PWG show with the main highlights being Colt's return, the hilarious yet awesome Generico/Omega match and the absoloutely insane main event.*​


----------



## seabs

*Why Eric?*


----------



## McQueen

Because it was at least a * 1/64 stars match and you only have it at 1 star.

Strong/Danielson II may still be my favorite ROH match behind the Cage of Death.


----------



## Platt

Ok some preliminary listings for a best of Danielson set for you lot to look over, I need some opinions on Homocide matches to include and anything else obvious that should be added/removed/replaced.

Bryan Danielson vs Low Ki vs Christopher Daniels, Era of Honor Begins, 2/23/02

Bryan Danielson vs Paul London, The Epic Encounter, 4/12/03

Bryan Danielson vs AJ Styles, Main Event Spectacles, 11/1/03

Bryan Danielson vs Samoa Joe, The Midnight Express Reunion, 10/2/04

Bryan Danielson vs Jushin "Thunder" Liger, Weekend of Thunder, Night 1, 11/5/04

Bryan Danielson vs Spanky, Best Of American Super Juniors Tournament, 4/2/05

Bryan Danielson vs James Gibson, Glory By Honor 4, 9/17/05

Bryan Danielson vs Roderick Strong, Vendetta, 11/5/05

Bryan Danielson vs Naomichi Marufuji, Final Battle 2005, 12/17/05

Bryan Danielson vs AJ Styles, Dissension, 1/28/06

Bryan Danielson vs Alex Shelley, Arena Warfare, 3/11/06

Bryan Danielson vs Lance Storm, Better Than Our Best, 4/1/06

Bryan Danielson vs Homicide, Destiny, 6/3/06

Bryan Danielson vs KENTA vs Samoa Joe, In Your Face, 6/17/06

Bryan Danielson vs Colt Cabana, Chi Town Struggle, 6/24/06

Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuiness, Unified, 8/12/06

Bryan Danielson vs KENTA, Glory By Honor V, Night 2, 9/16/06

Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuinness, Domination, 6/9/07 (On Driven)

Bryan Danielson vs KENTA, Driven, 6/23/07

Bryan Danielson vs Takeshi Morishima, Manhattan Mayhem II, 8/25/07

Bryan Danielson vs Austin Aries, Glory By Honor VI, Night 1, 11/2/07

Bryan Danielson vs Jimmy Jacobs, Unscripted III, 12/1/07

Bryan Danielson vs Tyler Black, New Horizons, 7/26/08

Bryan Danielson vs Yoshinobu Kanemaru to win the GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title, The Tokyo Summit, 9/14/08

Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuinness, Rising Above 2008, 11/22/08

Bryan Danielson vs Takeshi Morishima, Final Battle 2008, 12/27/08

Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black vs The American Wolves, Tag Title Classic, 4/18/09

Bryan Danielson vs Austin Aries, Glory By Honor VIII: The Final Countdown, 9/26/09


----------



## KingKicks

*PWG One Hundred

PWG World Tag Team Championship Match*
The Young Bucks vs. The Cutler Brothers ****-***¼*

Scott Lost vs. Roderick Strong ****½*

Bryan Danielson vs. Kenny Omega *N/A*

Paul London vs. Joey Ryan ***½*

Austin Aries, Human Tornado and Chuck Taylor vs. B-Boy, Candice LeRae and Scorpio Sky ****¼-***½*

Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards ****½*

Sonjay Dutt vs. El Generico **¾

PWG World Championship Match*
Chris Hero vs. Colt Cabana *****

*Overall: Fun show though not as good as the previous two. Personally my favourite thing on the show was Danielson and Davey's commentary during Generico/Dutt and the six person tag match which was just fun from start to finish.*​


----------



## KingCrash

*Dragon Gate USA – Enter The Dragon PPV
*

BxB Hulk vs. YAMATO - ***3/4

*Chikara Showcase*
Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw and The Colony (Fire & Soldier Ant) vs. Hallowicked, Amasis and Team F.I.S.T. (Gran Akuma & Icarus) - ****1/4

Masato Yoshino vs. Dragon Kid - ***3/4

The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) vs. CIMA and Susumu Yokosuka - ****1/4

Naruki Doi vs. Shingo - ****1/4 - ****1/2

Fantastic ppv which everyone should watch. There may not a MOTY like with WM this year but from beginning to end it’s easily the best ppv of the year. Basically the only complaint I have with it is Dawn Marie’s horrid announcing and that’s already been taken care of.




*IWA-MS – The Night The Lights Went Out In Bellevue*


Jeremy Travis vs. Shawn Smalls - *

Prince Mustafa Ali vs. xOMGx vs. Jason Collins vs. Dan The Man vs. Coach Hawkins - ** 

Chris Havius vs. Stephen Saint - DUD 

Ricochet vs. Matt Cage - **1/4

Drake Younger vs. Dixieland Destroyer - *1/2 

Mickie Knuckles, Shane Hollister & Sal Thomaselli vs. The Hooligans - **

*IWA-MS Light Heavyweight Title - Ladders & Chairs*
Jason Hades vs. Ryan Phoenix - **3/4

Jon Moxley vs. Shawn Vincent - DUD

Keith Walker vs. Yellow Dog - ** 

*IWA-MS Heavyweight Title - No Rope Barbed Wire, Electrified Light Bulbs*
Dingo vs. Ian Rotten - **1/2

So glad this company's dead. Ian Rotten should not have the second best match on the show in 2000, much less 2009. And his son needs a slap in the face.​


----------



## Devildude

*DGUSA: Enter The Dragon PPV:*

BxB Hulk vs YAMATO - ****3/4*
CHIKARA 8 Man Tag - ******
Masato Yoshino vs Dragon Kid - ****1/2*
The Young Bucks vs CIMA and Susumu Yokosuka - *****1/2* _(Equal 4th on my best of 2009 _list)
Naruki Doi vs SHINGO - *****1/4*

Top to bottom, the best pure wrestling show in years, equalling any PPV in the last 20 years. The only downside is Dawn Marie announcing but when that's the worst part of the show, you know it's a doozy.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

A true best of Danielson in ROH would be around 15 discs and have the following

The Era of Honor Begins - February 23, 2002
Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki vs. Christopher Daniels

Round Robin Challenge - March 30, 2002
Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki

All Star Extravaganza - November 9, 2002
ROH Title Shot Gauntlet Final
Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles

Night of the Butcher - December 7, 2002
ROH Title Shot Match
Bryan Danielson vs. Paul London

The Epic Encounter - April 12, 2003
2/3 Falls Match
Bryan Danielson vs. Paul London

Reborn Stage 1 - April 23, 2004
Bryan Danielson vs. CM Punk

Reborn Stage 2 - April 24, 2004
Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide

Survival of the Fittest 2004 - June 24, 2004
Elimination Match
Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe vs. Colt Cabana vs. Homicide vs. Mark Briscoe vs. Austin Aries

Testing the Limit - August 7, 2004
2/3 Falls Match
Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries

Glory By Honor III - September 11, 2004
Bryan Danielson vs. Alex Shelley

Midnight Express Reunion - October 2, 2004
ROH Title Match
Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe

Weekend of Thunder Night 1 - November 5, 2004
Bryan Danielson vs. Jushin Liger

Weekend of Thunder Night 2 - November 6, 2004
Bryan Danielson & Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe & Jushin Liger

Best of American Super Juniors Tournament - April 2, 2005
1st Round Match
Bryan Danielson vs. Spanky

Best of American Super Juniors Tournament - April 2, 2005
Semifinal Match
Bryan Danielson vs. Black Tiger (Rocky Romero)

The Final Showdown - May 13, 2005
Match #5 in Best of 5 Series - Cage Match
Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide

Nowhere to Run - May 14, 2005
ROH Title Match
Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries

Glory By Honor IV - September 17, 2005
ROH Title Match
Bryan Danielson vs. James Gibson
*Also contains a video highlighting the ROH career of Bryan Danielson.

This Means War - October 29, 2005
ROH Title Match
Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong

Showdown in Motown - November 4, 2005
ROH Title Match
Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Sabin

Vendetta - November 5, 2005
ROH Title Match
Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong

A Night of Tribute - November 19, 2005
ROH Title Match
Bryan Danielson vs. Christopher Daniels

Steel Cage Warfare - December 3, 2005
ROH Title Match
Bryan Danielson vs. Rocky Romero

Final Battle 2005 - December 17, 2005
ROH Title Match
Bryan Danielson vs. Naomichi Marufuji

Hell Freezes Over - January 14, 2006
ROH Title Match
Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero

Tag Wars 2006 - January 27, 2006
ROH Tag Titles Match
Bryan Danielson & Jay Lethal vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong

Dissension - January 28, 2006
ROH Title Match
Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles

Fourth Anniversary Show - February 25, 2006
ROH Title Match
Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave

Arena Warfare - March 11, 2006
ROH Title Match
Bryan Danielson vs. Alex Shelley

Best in the World - March 25, 2006
Bryan Danielson & Samoa Joe vs. KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji

Supercard of Honor - March 31, 2006
ROH Title Match
Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong

Better Than Our Best - April 1, 2006
ROH Title Match
Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm

The 100th Show - April 22, 2006
ROH Title Match
Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious

Weekend of Champions Night 1 - April 28, 2006
ROH Title Match
Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Yang

Weekend of Champions Night 2 - April 29, 2006
ROH Title vs. Pure Title - Pure Title Rules
Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness

Ring of Homicide - May 13, 2006
ROH Title Match
Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious

Destiny - June 3, 2006
ROH Title Match
Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide

Throwdown - June 23, 2006
ROH Title - Elimination Match
Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. BJ Whitmer

Generation Now - July 29, 2006
ROH Title Match
Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness

Fight of the Century - August 5, 2006
ROH Title Match
Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe

Unified - August 12, 2006
ROH Title vs. Pure Title - Pure Title Rules - Title Change Guaranteed
Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness

Anarchy in the UK - August 13, 2006
ROH Title Match
Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong

The Epic Encounter II - August 25, 2006
ROH Title - 2/3 Falls Match
Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness

Glory By Honor V Night 2 - September 16, 2006
ROH Title Match
Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA

Final Battle 2006 - December 23, 2006
ROH Title Match
Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide

Respect is Earned - May 12, 2007
Bryan Danielson & Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness & KENTA

Driven 2007 - June 23, 2007
ROH Title Shot Match
Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness
*Match taped June 9, 2007.

Driven 2007 - June 23, 2007
Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA

Live in Tokyo - July 16, 2007
Bryan Danielson vs. Go Shiozaki

Race to the Top Tournament Night 1 - July 27, 2007
ROH Tag Titles Match
Bryan Danielson & Nigel McGuinness vs. Briscoe Bros.

Death Before Dishonor V Night 1 - August 10, 2007
Bryan Danielson vs. Matt Sydal

Death Before Dishonor V Night 2 - August 11, 2007
Bryan Danielson vs. Mike Quackenbush

Manhattan Mayhem II - August 25, 2007
ROH Title Match
Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima

Man Up - September 15, 2007
ROH Title Match
Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima

Honor Nation - October 5, 2007
Match #1 in Best of 3 Series for an ROH Title Shot
Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries

Survival of the Fittest 2007 - October 19, 2007
Survival of the Fittest Qualifying Match
Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness

Chaos at the Cow Palace - October 21, 2007
Match #2 in Best of 3 Series for an ROH Title Shot
Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries

Glory By Honor VI Night 1 - November 2, 2007
Match #3 in Best of 3 Series for an ROH Title Shot
Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries

Glory By Honor VI Night 2 - November 3, 2007
Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima

Unscripted III - December 1, 2007
Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Jacobs

Rising Above 2007 - December 29, 2007
Relaxed Rules Match
Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima

Final Battle 2007 - December 30, 2007
ROH Title Shot - Elimination Match
Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima vs. Austin Aries vs. Chris Hero

Proving Ground 2008 - January 11, 2008
Bryan Danielson vs. Brent Albright

Transform - January 12, 2008
FIP Title Match
Bryan Danielson vs. Erick Stevens

Breakout - January 25, 2008
Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black

Sixth Anniversary Show - February 23, 2008
ROH Title Match
Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness
*Also contains the Danielson/Nigel confrontation from earlier in the show.

Take No Prisoners 2008 - March 16, 2008
Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries

Southern Navigation - May 9, 2008
Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black

A New Level - May 10, 2008
Bryan Danielson vs. Naomichi Marufuji

Respect is Earned II - June 7, 2008
ROH Tag Titles
Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black

The Battle For Supremacy - June 27, 2008
Bryan Danielson vs. Erick Stevens

Northern Navigation - July 25, 2008
Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli

New Horizons - July 26, 2008
Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black

Battle of the Best - September 13, 2008
Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness

The Tokyo Summit - September 14, 2008
GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title Match
Bryan Danielson vs. Yoshinobu Kanemaru

Glory By Honor VII - September 20, 2008
GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title Match
Bryan Danielson vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima

Bound By Hate - November 8, 2008
Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black vs. Kenny Omega

Rising Above 2008 - November 22, 2008
ROH Title Match
Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness

Southern Hostility - December 6, 2008
Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli

Final Battle 2008 - December 27, 2008
Hardcore Match
Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima

Full Circle - January 16, 2009
Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Jacobs

Proving Ground 2009 Night 2 - February 7, 2009
Bryan Danielson vs. El Generico

Steel City Clash - March 20, 2009
Bryan Danielson vs. Mike Quackenbush

Seventh Anniversary Show - March 21, 2009
Bryan Danielson & Colt Cabana vs. Bison Smith & Jimmy Rave

TV Taping 4/10/2009
Presented 6/6/2009
ROH Title Match
Bryan Danielson vs. Jerry Lynn vs. Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black

Tag Title Classic - April 18, 2009
Tag Titles Match
Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards

TV Taping 5/29/2009
Presented 6/27/2009
Tag Titles Match
Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards

TV Taping 5/30/2009
Presented 7/25/2009
Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black

TV Taping 8/14/2009
Bryan Danielson, Roderick Strong, & KENTA vs. Davey Richards, Eddie Edwards, & Chris Hero

TV Taping 8/15/2009
ROH Title Match
Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries

TV Taping 9/10/2009
Bryan Danielson & Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards

TV Taping 9/11/2009
Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong

September 18, 2009
Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero

September 19, 2009
Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black

September 25, 2009
Bryan Danielson vs. Davey Richards

Glory By Honor VIII - September 26, 2009
ROH Title Match - Danielson's Indy Farewell
Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries


----------



## Blasko

Fuck Dragon Gate, tbf.


----------



## -Mystery-

Bruiser Blasko said:


> Fuck Dragon Gate, tbf.


TAKE IT BACK.


----------



## KingKicks

Bruiser Blasko said:


> Fuck Chikara, tbf.


Now that's better.

Only thing on the show I didn't enjoy tbh.


----------



## Blasko

I'll take it back when SHINGO pleads guilty.


----------



## McQueen

Platt your Danielson list looks good but i'd drop Danielson/KENTA/Joe from In Your Face in favor of Danielson/Morishima at Man Up or vs Samoa Joe at Fight of the Century.


----------



## -Mystery-

Bruiser Blasko said:


> I'll take it back when SHINGO pleads guilty.


Don't make me abuse my power.


----------



## Blasko

He did it and is too much of a pussy to man up, tbh.


----------



## -Mystery-

Bruiser Blasko said:


> He did it and is too much of a pussy to man up, tbh.


Don't make me man up. Our friendship only goes so far.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I'm still gonna enjoy Shingo and Benoit matches, I still enjoy listening to Proof's rhymes, and I'll always appreciate Wacko Jacko's singing. Just because you don't respect the human being doesn't mean you can't enjoy their work.


----------



## Maxx Hero

Bruiser Blasko said:


> I'll take it back when SHINGO pleads guilty.


He did plea guilty, apologized, and even shaved his head as he was told by the DG president...


----------



## Blasko

What a dick.


----------



## Platt

superdupersonic said:


> A true best of Danielson in ROH would be around 15 discs and have the following


True but If I do that (and that's pretty damn close to half the matches he ever had in ROH 98 out of 198) then it just becomes too big for what I want to do. Maybe if the first set goes well I can release a second volume of matches not included in the first set. As far as releasing all his matches from the Final Countdown shows well unless they're all really good enough to go on the best of I plan to do a seperate comp of his farewell tour including the ROH, PWG, DGUSA shows etc.


----------



## JOPACHKA

Final Battle 2008 - awesome show, but match Briscoe and Nakajima not very good


----------



## FITZ

Bruiser Blasko said:


> What a dick.



At least he's lost both of his matches in Dragon Gate USA.... 

And a Final Countdown set would be epic as it looks like there will be so many quality matches that he'll be putting on this month. I've heard his match with Hero is a MOTYC and his match the other night at DG was incredible as well.


----------



## erikstans07

JOPACHKA said:


> Final Battle 2008 - awesome show, but match Briscoe and Nakajima not very good


what? Briscoes vs. Nakajima/Sasaki was awesome.


----------



## Devildude

> LABOR DAY SALE- BUY 2, GET 1 FREE RING OF HONOR DVD SALE!!!
> 
> You can now get 1 free Ring of Honor DVD with every 2 you purchase. It is very important you read all of the directions below before placing your order:
> 
> 1) You will receive 1 Free Ring of Honor DVD for every 2 you purchase. If you buy 4 DVD's you get 2 free, if you buy 6 DVD's you get 3 free, if you purchase 8 DVD's you get 4 free, etc.. There is no limit. Your regular priced & free selections must be a Ring of Honor, Straight Shootin, or Secrets of the Ring title. Non ROH titles are not included in this sale. You may add other items to your order but they would not count towards the sale promotion.
> 2) Place the items you are ordering in the shopping cart at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. Write in your free selections in the "Special Instructions" section so you are not charged for the items. If you place your free items in the shopping cart you will be billed for them and adjustments will not be made.
> 3) Your free selections must be the lowest priced item you are buying.
> 4) This offer is good on all DVD's listed under the "Ring of Honor DVD's" & "Straight Shootin DVD" sections at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. NON ROH DVD ARE NOT INCLUDED IN THIS SALE.
> 
> Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Tuesday, September 8th at noon EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> *Please note the buy 2, get 1 free offer is ONLY good on Ring of Honor show titles, Best Of's, Straight Shootin', and Secrets of the Ring titles. This includes all ROH titles marked down in the "Weekly Specials" section.
> 
> NEW DVD RELEASES!!!
> 
> The following DVD's are now available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:
> 
> 
> End of an Age- Chicago Ridge, IL 6/27/09 (DVD)
> 
> Features Austin Aries vs. Nigel McGuinness for the ROH World Title; KENTA vs. Tyler Black; Claudio Castagnoli & Joey Ryan vs. Colt Cabana & Brent Albright in a Chicago Street Fight; The American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico; plus more.
> 1. Six Man Mayhem: Rhett Titus vs. Delirious vs. Sami Callihan vs. Egotistico Fantastico vs. Alex Payne vs. Silas Young
> 2. Erick Stevens vs. Rasche Brown
> 3. Petey Williams vs. Kenny King
> 4. KENTA vs. Tyler Black
> 5. Chicago Street Fight: Claudio Castagnoli & Joey Ryan vs. Colt Cabana & Brent Albright
> 6. Roderick Strong vs. D-Lo Brown
> 7. Non Title: The American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico
> 8. ROH World Title Match: Austin Aries vs. Nigel McGuinness
> 
> TNA Victory Road 2009 (DVD)
> 
> 1. TNA Knockouts Title: Tara vs. Angelina Love
> 2. Matt Morgan vs. Daniels
> 3. No DQ Match: Abyss vs. Dr. Stevie
> 4. IWGP Tag Title Match: Team 3D vs. The British Invasion
> 5. Jenna Morasca vs. Sharmell
> 6. TNA Legends Title: AJ Styles vs. Kevin Nash
> 7. TNA World Tag Title Match: Beer Money, Inc. vs. Booker T & Scott Steiner
> 8. Samoa Joe vs. Sting
> 9. TNA World Title: Kurt Angle vs. Mick Foley


Usually Platt has this up in double quick time but since I saw it I thought I'd put it up anyway.

End Of An Age cover (_which, by the way, is terrible_):


----------



## erikstans07

lol at Jimmy being on the cover of a DVD that he does not have a match on...


----------



## KaijuFan

Looks like an good card to me, I might just pick it up in NY.

edit: Didn't he cut a promo or something saying he was finished?


----------



## KingCrash

Basically it's the end of The Age Of The Fall going out not with a bang but a whimper. He said in an interview after this that he's finished in ROH for the foreseeable future.


----------



## KaijuFan

Well I look at the cover as being a "thank you" for the years of service, so instead of getting booked properly he gets a lame dvd cover to himself. Shame that the longest running stable/faction in ROH went out so quietly.


----------



## KingKicks

I'll definitely buy that along with Violent Tendencies in NYC. Probably get DBD weekend along with them.


----------



## KingCrash

KaijuFan said:


> Well I look at the cover as being a "thank you" for the years of service, so instead of getting booked properly he gets a lame dvd cover to himself. Shame that the longest running stable/faction in ROH went out so quietly.


The Age was faltering under Gabe at the end of Jacobs/Aries but something could have been done with it but instead it just seemed like it was always Jimmy and/or Brodie vs. random former AOTF member for the rest of his stay. The card itself looks decent and I'll probably pick it up next sale.


----------



## Sephiroth

I heard Gabe's original plan was for Tyler vs. Nigel at Final Battle 2008 and then after Tyler wins the title, Jacobs turns on him...if I remember correctly. Then again, people were saying Gabe also planned on having Necro win the title...

I'd rather have taken Gabe's original plan over what happened. At least we got heel Aries over it, which I bet would have happened anyways.


----------



## jawbreaker

Sephiroth said:


> I heard Gabe's original plan was for Tyler vs. Nigel at Final Battle 2008 and then after Tyler wins the title, Jacobs turns on him...if I remember correctly. Then again, people were saying Gabe also planned on having Necro win the title...
> 
> I'd rather have taken Gabe's original plan over what happened. At least we got heel Aries over it, which I bet would have happened anyways.


That was Gabe's original plan, according to the shoot I saw. It included an Aries heel turn when he would unleash his inner douchebag, which is pretty much exactly what happened. And Gabe only mentioned Necro as a possibility if The Wrestler blew up at the box office.


----------



## Platt

Final listings for McGuinness and Danielson comps below. Just need GBH to happen and be released now lol.

Wrath of the Racket- Dayton, OH 8/9/03
Nigel McGuiness vs Chet Jablonski

Reborn Stage 2 - April 24, 2004
Nigel McGuinness vs Austin Aries vs Jimmy Rave vs Rocky Romero

Midnight Express Reunion - October 2, 2004
Nigel McGuinness vs Homicide

Night Of The Grudges 2 - Morristown, NJ 8/20/05
Nigel McGuinness vs Colt Cabana in a 'soccer riot' match

Dragon's Gate Invasion - Buffalo, NY 8/27/05
Nigel McGuinness vs Samoa Joe for the Pure championship

Unscripted II - February 11, 2006
Nigel McGuinness vs Austin Aries

Death Before Dishonor 4- Philadelphia, PA 7/15/06
Nigel McGuinness vs Roderick Strong

Weekend of Champions Night 2- Cleveland, OH 4/29/06
Pure Champion Nigel McGuinness vs ROH World Champion Bryan Danielson

Unified- Liverpool, United Kingdom 8/12/06
Pure Champion Nigel McGuiness vs ROH World Champion Bryan Danielson

Glory By Honor V Night 2- New York, NY 9/16/06
Nigel McGuiness vs Naomichi Marufuji

Fifth Year Festival: Liverpool- Liverpool, UK 3/3/07
Nigel McGuiness vs Samoa Joe

Fifth Year Festival: Finale- Liverpool, UK 3/4/07
Nigel McGuinness vs Jimmy Rave in a Fight Without Honor

**Fighting Spirit- Edison, NJ 4/14/07
Nigel McGuiness vs Takeshi Morishima

**Respect Is Earned- New York, NY 5/12/07
Nigel McGuiness & KENTA vs Bryan Danielson & Takeshi Morishima

Driven 6/23/07
Nigel McGuinness vs Bryan Danielson

Live In Tokyo- Tokyo, Japan 7/16/07
Nigel McGuiness vs Takeshi Morishima

Undeniable- Edison, NJ 10/6/07
Nigel McGuinness vs Takeshi Morishima

Rising Above- New York, NY 12/29/07
Nigel McGuinnes vs Austin Aries

Final Battle 07 Promo

6th Anniversary Show- New York, NY 2/23/08
Nigel McGuinness vs Bryan Danielson
Plus promo

Take No Prisoners- Philadelphia, PA 3/16/08
Nigel McGuinness vs Tyler Black

Supercard of Honor III - March 29, 2008
Nigel McGuinness vs Austin Aries

***Northern Navigation- Toronto, Ontario 7/25/08
Nigel McGuinness vs Kevin Steen

New Horizons - July 26, 2008
Nigel McGuinness vs Claudio Castagnoli

Age of Insanity- Cleveland, OH 8/15/08
Nigel McGuinness vs El Generico

Driven (2008)- Boston, MA 9/19/08
Nigel McGuinness vs Roderick Strong

Rising Above 2008- Chicago Ridge, IL 11/22/08
Nigel McGuinness vs Bryan Danielson

Final Battle 2008- New York, NY 12/27/08
Nigel McGuinness vs Naomichi Marufuji

Injustice II - January 17, 2009
Nigel McGuinness vs Tyler Black

7th Anniversary Show- New York, NY 3/21/09
Nigel McGuinness vs KENTA

Supercard of Honor IV- Houston, TX 4/3/09
Nigel McGuinness vs Jerry Lynn

***Glory By Honor VIII: The Final Countdown- New York, NY 9/25/09
Nigel Mcguinnes vs Roderick Strong




Bryan Danielson vs Low Ki vs Christopher Daniels, Era of Honor Begins, 2/23/02

Bryan Danielson vs Paul London, The Epic Encounter, 4/12/03

Bryan Danielson vs AJ Styles, Main Event Spectacles, 11/1/03

**Bryan Danielson vs Austin Aries, Testing The Limit, 8/7/04

Bryan Danielson vs Samoa Joe, The Midnight Express Reunion, 10/2/04

Bryan Danielson vs Jushin "Thunder" Liger, Weekend of Thunder, Night 1, 11/5/04

Bryan Danielson vs Spanky, Best Of American Super Juniors Tournament, 4/2/05

Bryan Danielson vs James Gibson, Glory By Honor 4, 9/17/05

Bryan Danielson vs Roderick Strong, Vendetta, 11/5/05

Bryan Danielson vs Naomichi Marufuji, Final Battle 2005, 12/17/05

Bryan Danielson vs AJ Styles, Dissension, 1/28/06

Bryan Danielson vs Alex Shelley, Arena Warfare, 3/11/06

Bryan Danielson vs Lance Storm, Better Than Our Best, 4/1/06

Bryan Danielson vs Homicide, Destiny, 6/3/06

Bryan Danielson vs KENTA vs Samoa Joe, In Your Face, 6/17/06

Bryan Danielson vs Colt Cabana, Chi Town Struggle, 6/24/06

**Bryan Danielson vs Samoa Joe, Fight of the Century, 8/5/06

Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuiness, Unified, 8/12/06

Bryan Danielson vs KENTA, Glory By Honor V, Night 2, 9/16/06

Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuinness, Domination, 6/09/07 

Bryan Danielson vs KENTA, Driven, 6/23/07

Bryan Danielson vs Takeshi Morishima, Manhattan Mayhem II, 8/25/07

Bryan Danielson vs Austin Aries, Glory By Honor VI, Night 1, 11/2/07

Bryan Danielson vs Jimmy Jacobs, Unscripted III, 12/1/07

Bryan Danielson vs Tyler Black, New Horizons, 7/26/08

Bryan Danielson vs Yoshinobu Kanemaru to win the GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title, The Tokyo Summit, 9/14/08

Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuinness, Rising Above 2008, 11/22/08

Bryan Danielson vs Takeshi Morishima, Final Battle 2008, 12/27/08

Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black vs The American Wolves, Tag Title Classic, 4/18/09

**Bryan Danielson vs Austin Aries, Glory By Honor VIII: The Final Countdown, 9/26/09


----------



## McQueen

If anyone is a member of the ROH forum i'm going to humbly ask you to suggest the first post Danielson-McGuinness show be named "We're So Fucked".

That is all.


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> If anyone is a member of the ROH forum i'm going to humbly ask you to suggest the first post Danielson-McGuinness show be named "We're So Fucked".
> 
> That is all.


If I can remember my username, that sounds like a hilarious idea. In fact, I should probably rename the GBH discussion thread to "We're So Fucked".


----------



## jawbreaker

McQueen said:


> If anyone is a member of the ROH forum i'm going to humbly ask you to suggest the first post Danielson-McGuinness show be named "We're So Fucked".
> 
> That is all.


I'll do that.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

As long as Aries, the Wolves, Bucks, Steenerico, Tyler, and Strong all get booked strongly, the company will survive. Strong needs to go over Danielson and Nigel.


----------



## KingCrash

I have some faith they can book the tag division because that's improved since Pearce first took over, but I don't have much faith in them with Black or Strong. At least for now they've stopped giving Black title shot after shot just to see him come up short every time.


----------



## smitlick

they seemed ok when Joe, Punk and the TNA crew departed


----------



## McQueen

Punk & Joes departure was over a year apart, even if Joe's importance was downgraded with his signing with TNA he was still an important member of the roster (at least till the CZW war was over).

The fact that i've lost complete interest in ROH aside from the prospect of a good match from about 5 guys in the company (2 of which are the aforemensioned guys leaving for WWE) and that fact I am not alone in this thinking makes me think ROH's glory days are now long past. Maybe they will rebound (even though there are rumored money issues which if true is whats really going to kill the company) and maybe they won't.


----------



## seabs

*Lets face it Nigel and Danielson have hardly done anything this year anyway. Danielson has been a massive waste of talent. I can understand Pearce not wanting to put him any long term plans cause he always looked like leaving for somewhere at some point this year but Dragon isn't a guy who needs a great feud to excel and put on great matches. Just give him 15/20 minutes with someone who has talent in the ring each show instead of random 4 ways which are always shit. Have a few more singles with Stevens seeing as he beat him twice last year, a match with Cabana, anything. He hasn't done anything outside of his never ending matches with Black.

Nigel I know had his epic title reign and then had to take time off but who's cared since he dropped the title. He never took the proper time off and seemed to keep showing up randomly with no purpose on HDNet. 

I'm not saying they'll be able to cope without them because quite frankly they havent been doing great this year full stop. The tag division is finally looking again now they've brought in Bucks and Briscoes are back together but WTF has Aries done with his title reign. Omega and Petey fucking Williams? Tyler Black has become a mindfuck nobody cares for anymore. Strong and Hero just always seem to be there. Stevens may as well not be there and the whole shit with Embassy is worthless shit.

Honestly the best thing they could do imo is work more with PWG and maybe work up an interpromotional feud to make ROH half interesting again.*


----------



## KingCannabis

Yeah, from what I remember, there's only been one ROH Danielson match that hasn't been against Tyler Black so far this year or have Tyler Black's involvement in some way. That was his match against El Generico at Proving Ground. Other than that, every single match has involved Tyler Black in some way, atleast it damn seems that way. It's absolutely ridiculous. Tyler Black has lost his momentum that he once had and his title win has been so over due, that yeah, people don't give a fuck anymore. It's pretty much the same thing with Samoa Joe last year. He won the belt a long time after he should have so people were like, meh shoulda happened a long time ago.

I absolutely hate Pearce's booking. He's wasted Danielson this year, he doesn't know what he's doing with Tyler Black and he really just doesn't seem to know how to use Hero or Strong.

I've lost alot of interest in ROH as well. An interpromotional feud between PWG & ROH really would bring some interest back but that probably won't ever happen sadly.


----------



## Platt

30 matches this year 7 of which included Black considering the size of the roster that's a big % involving the same person.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26

WTF @ KingTaker...

ROH will have to create and find new stars. Simple. Thankfully, there are no shortages of good wrestlers on the block nowadays.

Kendrick and London should be signed to ROH. Those two would bring in a heap of star power.


----------



## seabs

*I think he meant the majority of his good matches have all been with Black. WTF did they ever do with the end of Black/Nigel with the timekeeper calling early? Fuck was the point in that.*


----------



## erikstans07

Seabs said:


> *I think he meant the majority of his good matches have all been with Black. WTF did they ever do with the end of Black/Nigel with the timekeeper calling early? Fuck was the point in that.*


Yeah I wonder about that too. Pretty dumb. I thought that was supposed to lead to something... Why else would they do it?


----------



## Mark.

*ROH - Validation

Super Smash Brothers vs Brent Albright & Erick Stevens - **3/4

Chris Hero vs Sonjay Dutt - ***1/4

Jimmy Rave & Claudio Castagnoli vs Necro Butcher & Delirious - **1/4*

*Joey Ryan vs Colt Cabana - ****


*ROH World Tag Team Championship
American Wolves vs Bryan Danielson & Kevin Steen*

Great match, almost like a mini version of the Tag Title Classic. It had Dragon's partner going through a table and Dragon fending for himself while getting his knee attacked, as the main reasons for being similar but this was just such great fun to watch. Dragon and Edwards really shined in this one. Dragon, who was selling the attacks on his knee very well as usual. Edwards, who got put over big time by making the top man in the company tap and stepping out of Davey's shadow and becoming his own. Edwards is really being given great opportunities to showcase himself now. My favourite part was at the end, when Davey sacrificed himself with a dive to the outside to take out Steen, leaving Eddie by himself. Eddie is looking around with a "Where's my partner?" kinda expression and Nigel on commentary is yelling "Make a name for yourself, Eddie! Make that clamdigger tap!". It felt like such an important moment and Eddie looked like a star. God forbid the Wolves should disband because of Davey getting pushed, but I think Eddie is going to be just fine. The only big flaw in this was the crowd being quiet in certain parts, they were pretty much only lively for the spots, but it wasn't too bad. Best match of the night, and I don't think the main event will do any better.

******

*
ROH World Championship
Jerry Lynn vs Jay Briscoe*

Similar to how the previous weekend went, which had one great match (Roderick) and one lesser match (Cabana), this weekend's great match was with Hero, but this one with Jay was the much lesser one. Didn't find it very interesting at all and there wasn't much of a story to go with it. Very little hints of psychology or a formula to the match, it was just sequences, moves and resting before they got to the finishing moves. Lynn did a Cradle Piledriver pretty much out of nowhere, which got zero reaction was too early for anyone to believe was the finish. Same thing happened with the Jay-Driller, but that got a reaction. Then not long afterwards it was a Tombstone Cradle Piledriver for the win. It was as if they realised the match wasn't that interesting and just decided to hit some big moves to make things better. Match was ok, but a really weak main event. I'd say Lynn's reign has been hit or miss so far.

*****​


----------



## sider

*Dragon Gate USA – Enter The Dragon PPV​​*


BxB Hulk vs. YAMATO - ***3/4-****

Chikara Showcase
Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw and The Colony (Fire & Soldier Ant) vs. Hallowicked, Amasis and Team F.I.S.T. (Gran Akuma & Icarus) - ****1/2

Masato Yoshino vs. Dragon Kid - ***3/4

The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) vs. CIMA and Susumu Yokosuka - ****1/2

Naruki Doi vs. Shingo - **** - ****1/4​


----------



## Cleavage

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpHUYKdR2jU&feature=sub

*ROH Video Wire 9/9/09 *is up and LOL at Nigel a 02:00 - 02:05


----------



## KingKicks

Y2Fabolous said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpHUYKdR2jU&feature=sub
> 
> *ROH Video Wire 9/9/09 *is up and LOL at Nigel a 02:00 - 02:05


PELLE PRIMEAU SIGHTING!

Loved the Wolves promo. Davey owns and Eddie is continually improving.


----------



## S-Mac

*Good videowire Wolves promo was gold and like Benjo said Eddie is improving with his promos. Didnt care for the Briscoes Delirious stuff though *


----------



## seabs

*I thought Pelle was gone for good when he got injured last year?*


----------



## WillTheBloody

Seabs said:


> *I thought Pelle was gone for good when he got injured last year?*


He's a buddy of Grizzly's and was probably just hanging around that day. I actually thought Pelle was starting to come into his own until he had to quit.


----------



## Platt

TAKE 25% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!

You can now save 25% off your order on almost all items listed on the website with no minimum purchase. This sale includes all DVD's, tickets, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.

This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events.

To redeem your 25% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: sept25 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Offer ends on Friday, September 11th at noon EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Bret Hart Autograph Tickets, DVD Subscription Pacakges, and Gift Certificates are the only items NOT included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.


----------



## Kypsta

Is it just me, or has ROH even had a period when it wasn't having a sale in the last 4 months?


----------



## Tarfu

Y2Fabolous said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpHUYKdR2jU&feature=sub
> 
> *ROH Video Wire 9/9/09*


*

I actually felt bad for Grizzly. So bad I didn't even notice Nigel the first time. So fuck you, Osiris.

And I'm ok with Delirious, really. Only Daizee Haze trying to be amusing makes me want to kick puppies. But the Briscoes manning Delirious up was pretty funny.

and btw, has anyone seen the new Jimmy Jacobs?




























I would.*


----------



## Platt

Kypsta said:


> Is it just me, or has ROH even had a period when it wasn't having a sale in the last 4 months?


It hasn't for several years really, but now they're changing the sales multiple times in a week rather than just running one a week.


----------



## -GP-

Jimmy looks like Steve Corino dressed as a Viking going through a Jeff Hardy/Bi-Curious phase in that second pick...

I would too tbh.


----------



## erikstans07

You guys would what? That sounds kinda weird.


----------



## seabs

*ROH Dragon Gate Challenge*

*Homicide vs. Colt Cabana - Falls Count Anywhere Match*
_**_

*Ricky Reyes vs. Chad Collyer*
_*1/2_

*BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs* 
_***1/2
(The top rope powerbomb was fucking insane)_

*Jimmy Yang vs. Ryo Saito* 
_**3/4_

*Alex Shelley & Jimmy Rave vs. Bryan Danielson & Delirious*
_**3/4_

*Claudio Castagnoli vs. Shane Haggadorn*
_1/2*_

*A.J. Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi*
_***1/4_

*Austin Aries, Roderick Strong, & Jack Evans vs. CIMA & Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino* 
_****1/2_

*Christopher Daniels vs. Samoa Joe* 
_***3/4_

*Overall:*
_Good show for sure. The GenNext/Blood Generation tag was fucking awesome fast paced action and easily the highlight of the show. Rest of the show was solid to really good too._​


----------



## Sephiroth

-GP- said:


> I would too tbh.


...I have


----------



## Sephiroth

Seabs said:


> *Alex Shelley & Jimmy Rave vs. Bryan Danielson & Delirious*
> _**3/4_​


Add another * and we can be friends again.


----------



## Maxx Hero

Ya I saw Jimmy at the DGUSA show where he had a random run in. Not only did he look like that but there was a grey woolen tail coming out of his pants. I wouldn't believe it either if I hadn't seen it myself.


----------



## KingCrash

Y2Fabolous said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpHUYKdR2jU&feature=sub
> 
> *ROH Video Wire 9/9/09 *is up and LOL at Nigel a 02:00 - 02:05


I don't know why but I love Delirious in the videowires much more then in the ring right now. Wolves had a good promo and you can see Durden not to blow the promo by laughing at Nigel.

And from the Observer, more about WWE looking into ROH



> Other names that have been talked about by WWE are Chris Hero, and in kind of a funny one, Colt Cabana, given Cabana was just cut by the company even though he seemed to establish a character as a television announcer. Tyler Black is also a name that has come up, but he is one of the few wrestlers who has a locked in contract that he can’t get out of easily. The feeling is WWE won’t pursue him because they don’t want to risk a tampering case, but that they would have interest in him when his contract expires. Other names have also come up.
> 
> According to those who have seen contracts of some of the top wrestlers, some, if not most of the ROH talent has contracts now that allow the talent to give 30 days notice and get out of their contracts. It is believed Tyler Black, who is the company’s rising star, has a different deal and is locked in with ROH. Sources in WWE have said they expect more raids to come. With ROH experiencing major financial difficulties, the health insurance, considered a very valuable part of the company’s original contracts, was dropped months ago, which, given he would have to pay the cost of surgery plus take far more time off, may have been why McGuinness didn’t opt for surgery and returned quickly after his injuries. In addition, Danielson, who was the company’s highest paid regular, had his pay cut of late.


----------



## Tarfu

erikstans07 said:


> You guys would what? That sounds kinda weird.


Woo woo woo... you know it. :side:


----------



## ADN

PWG Secret of Guerrilla Island is finally in stock.


----------



## Kypsta

ADN said:


> PWG Secret of Guerrilla Island is finally in stock.


Sweet! One step closer to Threemendous, Speed of Sound, and Guerre Sans Frontieres.


----------



## jawbreaker

Even though it's probably PWG's worst show to date this year (due to scheduling conflicts most likely), I fully expect it to be uploaded in full ASAP, because it's probably better than just about everything ROH has done so far.


----------



## seabs

Sephiroth said:


> Add another * and we can be friends again.


*Too much Delirious & Rave and not enough Danielson for me. Never really got into it.*


----------



## Cleavage

ADN said:


> PWG Secret of Guerrilla Island is finally in stock.


Awesome. And has anyone seen this Video yet.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eok6hq7gz5E


----------



## peep4life

That video is hilarious. Can't wait to see more of them.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

"SHUT UP, SAL!"


----------



## Devildude

Y2Fabolous said:


> Awesome. And has anyone seen this Video yet.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eok6hq7gz5E


:lmao Funny shit.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I officially request someone to upload the following matches from Secret of Guerrilla Island - Chuck vs. Tornado, Omega vs. Strong, Lost vs. Generico, and Nick vs. Davey.


----------



## KingCrash

If nobody else does I'll try to get them up when my copy ships.


----------



## Meteora2004

*TAKE 20% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!*

You can now save 20% Off your next order on all items listed on the ROH website with no minimum purchase. This sale includes all DVD's, tickets, books, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com. 

This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events.

*To redeem your 20% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:*
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: triple into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Sale ends Tuesday, September 15th at noon EST!!! DVD Subscription package, Bret Hart autograph tickets and shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above. 

You can combine the 20% off sale with either of the sales listed below!!!

*SPECIAL $5 (OR LESS) DVD INVENTORY REDUCTION SALE!!!*

Don't miss this special sale on select FIP titles from 2004-2006, select Ring of Honor Best Of's and ALL Straight Shootin' & Secrets of the Ring titles:

-FIP Fallout Night 1 11/12/04 (Homicide vs. BJ Whitmer FIP Title Match)
-FIP Fallout Night 2 11/13/04 (Homicide vs. CM Punk FIP Title Falls Count Anywhere Match)
-FIP Florida Rumble 12/17/04 (Homicide vs. Spanky FIP Title Match, CM Punk vs. James Gibson)
-FIP New Years Classic 1/7/05 (Homicide vs. James Gibson FIP Title Match, Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe)
-FIP Unfinished Business 1/8/05 (Homicide & Gibson vs. CM Punk & Azrieal, Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe)
-FIP New Dawn Rising 2/11/05 (Austin Aries & Homicide vs. Bryan Danielson & Rocky Romero)
-FIP Dangerous Intentions 2/12/05 (Homicide vs. Rocky Romero FIP Title Match, CM Punk vs. Bryan Danielson)
-FIP With Malice 3/25/05 (CM Punk vs. James Gibson, Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong)
-FIP Bring The Pain 3/26/05 (CM Punk vs. Bryan Danielson two out of three falls match)
-FIP The Usual Suspects 4/22/05 (FIP crowns its first tag team champions)
-FIP Violence Is The Answer 4/23/05 (Homicide vs. CM Punk FIP Title Anything Goes Match, Spanky vs. Strong)
-FIP In Full Force 5/27/05 (Homicide vs. Colt Cabana FIP Title Match)
-FIP Unstoppable 5/28/05 (CM Punk & Samoa Joe vs. Colt Cabana & Sal Rinuaro)
-FIP Sold Out 6/24/05 (Huge eight man tag team main event)
-FIP Payback 6/25/05 (CM Punk vs. Colt Cabana)
-FIP Heatstroke '05 Night 1 8/5/05 (CM Punk vs. Ace Steel, Samoa Joe vs. Spanky)
-FIP Heatstroke '05 Night 2 8/6/05 (CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong)
-FIP Big Year One Bash Night 1 9/2/05 (James Gibson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Homicide vs. Nigel McGuinness FIP Title Match)
-FIP X-Factor 10/7/05 (Homicide vs. Austin Aries FIP Title Match)
-FIP Fallout 2005 10/8/05 (Roderick Strong vs. Milano Collection AT)
-FIP Strength In Numbers 11/11/05 (Bryan Danielson & Jimmy Rave vs. Roderick Strong & Tony Mamaluke, Sean Waltman vs. Austin Aries)
-FIP Strong vs. Evans 1/7/06 (Jack Evans vs. Roderick Strong) 
-FIP Chasing The Dragon 6/9/06 (Davey Richards vs. Colt Cabana vs. Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Canadian Cougar vs. Steve Madison Elimination Match)
-FIP Heatstroke '06 Night 2 (ROH World & FIP Heavyweight Champion Bryan Danielson & BJ Whitmer vs. Homicide & Davey Richards, Black Market vs. The Heartbreak Express Double Chain Match)
-FIP Second Year Spectacular Night 1 9/8/06 (Davey Richards vs. Delirious, Jay Briscoe vs. Jerelle Clark, Black Market vs. Colt Cabana & Sal Rinauro)
-FIP Second Year Spectacular Night 2 9/9/06 (Roderick Strong vs. Delirious, Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Colt Cabana, Black Market & Allison Danger vs. The Heartbreak Express & Lacey in a No DQ Mixed Tag Match)
-FIP Fallout 2006 10/13/06 (Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards #1 Contenders Match, Matt Sydal vs. Shingo, Bryan Danielson & Cyber Kong vs. Davey Richards & Roderick Strong, Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Sal Rinauro & Erick Stevens)
-FIP Southern Justice 10/14/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Davey Richards FIP Heavyweight Title, Roderick Strong vs. Matt Sydal #1 Contenders Match, Heartbreak Express vs. the winners of The Briscoes vs. Black Market for the FIP Tag Titles)
-FIP All Or Nothing 11/10/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong FIP Title vs. FIP Career Match, Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Black Market vs. The Heartbreak Express FIP Tag Title NO DQ Three Way Dance, Davey Richards vs. Shingo)
-FIP Evening The Odds 11/11/06 (10 Man Elimination Tag with Roderick Strong, Jay & Mark Briscoe, Erick Stevens & Pelle Primeau vs. Bryan Danielson, Davey Richards, Shingo, Steve Madison & Shane Hagadorn)
-FIP Florida Rumble '06 12/16/06 (Roderick Strong vs. Hallowicked FIP Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Erick Stevens, Davey Richards vs. Gran Akuma, Austin Aries vs. Delirious, Colt Cabana vs. Larry Sweeney)

-Best of AJ Styles Vol. 2- The Phenomenon Continues
-Best of Christopher Daniels Vol. 2- Say Your Prayers
-Best of Roderick Strong- Suffering Is Inevitable
-Best of Spanky- Danger! Danger!
-Best of The Rottweilers- Let The Gates Of Hell Open
-Do or Die IV- Elizabeth, NJ 2/19/05

-Straight Shootin’ with CM Punk & Samoa Joe
-Straight Shootin’ with Lance Storm
-Straight Shootin’ with Jim Cornette & Bobby Heenan Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin’ with Jim Cornette & Bobby Heenan Vol. 3
-Straight Shootin’ with Jim Mitchell
-Straight Shootin’ with Terry Funk & Shane Douglas
-Straight Shootin’ with Percy Pringle Vol. 1
-Straight Shootin’ with Percy Pringle Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin’ with Jim Cornette & Percy Pringle
-Straight Shootin’ with Jim Cornette & JJ Dillon
-Straight Shootin’ with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts Vol. 1
-Straight Shootin’ with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin’ with AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels
-Straight Shootin’ with Raven & Sandman Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin’ with The Women of Honor
-Straight Shootin’ with Bruno Sammartino
-Straight Shootin’ with Konnan
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 2
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 3
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 4
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 5
-Secrets of the Ring with Al Snow
-Straight Shootin’ with 2 Cold Scorpio
-Straight Shootin’ with Kamala
-Straight Shootin’ with Skandar Akbar
-Straight Shootin’ with Samoa Joe
-Straight Shootin’ with Ron Killings
-Straight Shootin’ with The Fantastics
-Straight Shootin’ with One Man Gang
-Straight Shootin’ with Butch Reed
-Straight Shootin’ with The Midnight Express
-Straight Shootin’ with Tom Prichard
-Straight Shootin’ with Mr. Fuji
-Straight Shootin’ with Brad Armstrong
-Straight Shootin’ with Mike Rotunda
-Straight Shootin’ with Francine
-Straight Shootin’ with Marc Mero
-Straight Shootin’ with Ken Patera
-Straight Shootin’ with Paul Ellering

Sale ends Tuesday, September 15th at noon EST. Sale prices are valid WHILE SUPPLIES LAST. You can find all of the $5 sale DVD's in the "Weekly Specials" section at www.rohwrestling.com.

*25% OFF TICKETS FOR LIVE ROH EVENTS!!!*

Ring of Honor reserved live event ringside tickets are now on sale for 25% off the regular price. Discounts have already been made on the website so you don't need a special sale code. This sale includes the following events:

-9/18 Dayton, OH
-9/19 Chicago Ridge, IL (Bret Hart appearance)
-9/25 Boston, MA (Bret Hart appearance)
-10/9 Collinsville, IL
-10/10 Indianapolis, IN
-11/5 Philadelphia, PA (TV Taping)
-11/6 Philadelphia, PA (TV Taping)
-11/7 Edison, NJ
-11/13 Novi, MI
-11/14 Mississauga, Ontario
-12/18 Manassas, VA

AS A BONUS YOU CAN ALSO USE THE 20% OFF DISCOUNT LISTED ABOVE TO SAVE EVEN MORE MONEY ON YOUR TICKET PURCHASE. Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Tuesday, September 15th at noon EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.


*NEW DVD RELEASES!!!*

The following DVD's are now available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:

*Guest Booker with Jim Cornette (Double DVD-R Set)*

Re-booking the Invasion.

What could have been remembered as pro wrestling's most compelling storyline, has come to be known as the sports biggest blown opportunity. The WCW invasion angle fell short of expectations and the wrestling world watched WWE swallow WCW without fanfare. 

Jim Cornette has a thing or twenty to say about that. One of wrestling's most outspoken and creative minds attacks this edition of Guest Booker with unmatched vigor in this two disc set. 

Watch Jim turn the tepid Invasion into a flaming hot angle as he books in remarkable detail with extensive explanation for each move.

*Pro Wrestling Guerrilla - The Secret of Guerrilla Island 6/28/09 (DVD)*

Pro Wrestling Guerrilla presents "The Secret of Guerrilla Island" held June 28, 2009 in Reseda, CA and features a "Necro Butcher Rules" Match with Necro Butcher versus Joey Ryan!

1. Johnny Goodtime vs. Charles Mercury
2. Chuck Taylor vs. Human Tornado
3. Malachi Jackson & Jerome Robinson vs. The Cutler Brothers 
4. Kenny Omega vs. Roderick Strong
5. El Generico vs. Scott Lost
6. Davey Richards vs. Nick Jackson
7. No DQ (Necro Butcher Rules) Match: Necro Butcher vs. Joey Ryan

*WWE The Best of Smackdown 10th Anniversary 1999-2009 (3 Disc Set)*

For ten years, SmackDown has provided the most unpredictable moments and matches on network television. The Best of SmackDown 1999 2009 counts down the 100 greatest moments in the shows history.

Includes the following matches:
-Randy Orton vs. The Undertaker September 16, 2005
-Rey Mysterio vs. Eddie Guerrero September 9, 2005
-Triple H vs. Tazz April 20, 2000
-Hulk Hogan vs. Chris Jericho May 2, 2002
-Rob Van Dam vs. Steve Austin September 4, 2001
-Kurt Angle vs. Undertaker July 4, 2002
-John Cena vs. Kurt Angle June 27, 2002
-Angle vs. Lesnar September 18, 2003
-TLC III May 24, 2001
-Jeff Hardy vs. Triple H April 12, 2001
-Edge vs. Eddie Guerrero September 26, 2002
-The Rock vs. Triple H August 26, 1999
Plus Much More!!!


----------



## Platt

:cuss: why have they never stocked DDT4.


----------



## KingCrash

I wonder if it has anything to do with Sabin & Shelley being on there since they've never restocked 99 either?


----------



## erikstans07

Or that they know it'd crush their own DVDs in sales...

Anyway, I picked up the Best of Spanky for $5 from ROH for the hell of it. I haven't bought for a DVD since Threemendous and I paid for that like a month ago or so.


----------



## seabs

*ROH Better Than Our Best*

*Six Man Mayhem*
_***_

*Delirious vs Ricky Reyes*
_**1/2_

*Alex Shelley, Jimmy Rave & Masato Yoshino vs Do Fixer*
_****1/4_

*Samoa Joe vs Christopher Daniels vs AJ Styles vs Jimmy Yang*
_****_

*Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs CIMA & Naruki Doi - ROH World Tag Team Championships*
_***3/4_

*Bryan Danielson vs Lance Storm - ROH World Championship*
_****1/4_

*Colt Cabana vs Homicide - Chicago Street Fight*
_****1/4_

*Overall:*
_One of the best ROH shows I've ever seen. Cabana/Cide is the perfect feud ender and there isn't a bad match on the card. Even the Delirious match was alright._​


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH – End Of An Age*


*Six Man Mayhem*
Rhett Titus vs. Delirious vs. Sami Callihan vs. Egotistico Fantastico vs. Alex Payne vs. Silas Young - **1/2

Erick Stevens vs. “HD Ready” Rasche Brown - **1/2

Petey Williams vs. Kenny King - ***1/4

KENTA vs. Tyler Black - ****

*Chicago Street Fight*
Claudio Castagnoli & Joey Ryan vs. Colt Cabana & Brent Albright - ***

Roderick Strong vs. D-Lo Brown - **3/4

The American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico - ****

*ROH World Title*
Austin Aries vs. Nigel McGuinness - ***1/4 - ***1/2


KENTA/Black & the continuation of the Wolves/Steenerico feud are the must-sees here, but Nigel and Aries' pre-match promos were great and the rest of the show is decent.​


----------



## Sephiroth

Seabs said:


> *Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs CIMA & Naruki Doi - ROH World Tag Team Championships*
> _***3/4_​


I forgave you for the other match...but this one is unforgiveable. Add another 3/4* and we can keep dating, but until then...we need a break.


----------



## dman88

I haven't bought a wrestling DVD in forever. What are the "must-haves" for ROH and PWG this year?


----------



## peep4life

dman88 said:


> I haven't bought a wrestling DVD in forever. What are the "must-haves" for ROH and PWG this year?


Just skip on ROH and but all the PWG, they haven't put on a bad show all year, they've barely even had any bad matches.


----------



## jawbreaker

For ROH, I'd say Supercard of Honor IV and Double Feature II have been the only ones that I would say are really "must-buy". And really, those are sort of skippable as well, though the Davey vs. KENTA and Richard/Edwards vs. Black/Danielson matches are must-see.

Every single PWG show, though, is worth the price. Express Written Consent, DDT4, and Threemendous II and Guerres Sans Frontières when they come out are the best ones, but literally every single show has been fucking awesome.


----------



## KingCannabis

Seabs said:


> *Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs CIMA & Naruki Doi - ROH World Tag Team Championships*
> _***3/4_


Man, I'd really love to see that match. Think maybe you could upload it possibly? That'd be awesome!


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I will upload it probably in about a year lol.


----------



## Cleavage

Been watching a shit loads of Danielson matches.

ROH Vendetta - Bryan Danielson Vs Roderick Strong (****1/2)
ROH Fourth Anniversary Show - Bryan Danielson Vs Jimmy Rave (****1/4)
ROH Arena Warfare - Bryan Danielson Vs Alex Shelley (****)
ROH Unified - Bryan Danielson Vs Nigel McGuinness (****3/4)


----------



## seabs

dman88 said:


> I haven't bought a wrestling DVD in forever. What are the "must-haves" for ROH and PWG this year?


*Every PWG show this year. If you must buy a ROH show then go for Supercard Of Honor IV or Never Say Die.*


KingTaker said:


> Man, I'd really love to see that match. Think maybe you could upload it possibly? That'd be awesome!


*Give me a few days cause I've been busy lately. I'll get the 6 man GenNext/Blood Gen match from DG Challenge up too.*

*ROH Violent Tendencies*

*Silas Young vs. Grizzly Redwood* 
_*
(Grizzly is fun as hell. He's probably one of the best parts of this show. Take that how ya want.)_

*Erick Stevens & Brent Albright vs. Kenny King & Rhett Titus* 
_**3/4_

*Claudio Castagnoli vs. Nigel McGuinness* 
_**1/4
(This fucking sucked)_

*Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The House of Truth* 
_**3/4_

*Austin Aries vs. Joey Ryan vs. Petey Williams vs. Delirious vs. Sami Callihan vs. Rasche Brown* 
_***
(Thank fuck Aries was in this. Loved the Aries/Joey exchanges)_

*D-Lo Brown vs. Colt Cabana* 
_**1/2_

*The American Wolves vs. KENTA & Roderick Strong - ROH World Tag Team Championships* 
_****1/4_

*Tyler Black vs. Jimmy Jacobs - Steel Cage Match*
_***
(Aftermath was crazy but awesome with AOTF 2.0 invading the cage and carrying Jacobs out)_

*Overall:*
_Really average show. Only thing to see from it is the Wolves tag tbh._​


----------



## kroax2001

Sooo True!!


----------



## KingCrash

No thread for it but ROH TV was pretty good tonight. Bucks/DCFC was decent and Steenerico/Briscoes was good until the finish, but it's understandable. The Bison squash was what it was, Aries & Nigel gave good promos (love the Sesame Street hat) but Colt/Ryan was meh. And next week's Necro/Rave main event doesn't promise to be any better.


----------



## erikstans07

Yeah I looked at the card and was very surprised at how appealing it looked. Those are two potentially awesome tag matches.

I'll watch it pretty soon, but I still have to watch the last two episodes before it, so I'll get to it.


----------



## KingKicks

Enjoyed ROH this week, MUCH better then last week. Nigel's promo was awesome as was Aries.

DCFC/Bucks was surprisingly fun, Bison's squash was meh as was Cabana/Ryan but Briscoes/Steenerico was great. They brought a surprising lot of hate to the match. ****1/2*

Can't wait for KENTA/Dolphins vs. Hero/Wolves next week.


----------



## Meteora2004

I'm thinking about getting the Best of AJ DVD as well a couple of the FIP DVDs from the ROH sale; which would you guys say are the two or three best out of the $5 FIP shows?


----------



## Maxx Hero

The first Violent Intentions and Redefined in my opinion were the best.


----------



## KaijuFan

Redefined isn't in the 5 dollar sale. The AJ DVD was more than worth the 5 bucks I paid for it last sale, and as far as 5 dollar FIP shows, I'd say Bring The Pain.


----------



## Maxx Hero

See, I like the Punk/Danielson match from Dangerous Intentions far more than the Bring The Pain one. I thought the mat work was much better.


----------



## KingCrash

*wXw – Fans Appreciation Night 2009*


Mark Haskins vs Emil Sitoci - ***1/2

Big Van Walter vs Carnage - **3/4 

*wXw World Lightweight Title*
Tommy End vs Thumbtack Jack - ***1/4 

Joel Redman vs Karsten Beck - ***

*wXw Tag Team Title - Streetfight*
The Kartel (Terry Frazier & Sha Samuels) vs. Doug Williams & Martin Stone - ***1/2 - ***3/4

*3 Title 3-Way Dance – One Fall Per Title
For the CWN German Championship, ESW European Championship & wXw World Heavyweight Title*
Absolute Andy vs. Bad Bones vs. Steve Douglas - ***3/4

Good show with a very good main event and streetfight which would have been better if they had been allowed to do everything they wanted (I think the police show up for some reason). Undercard was solid, though Walter at some point needs to stop with the squash matches.​


----------



## Platt

Looks like ROH are putting out a new Danielson best of soon



Spoiler: cover


----------



## Tarfu

If something looks unofficial and fan-made, it's that cover right there. Looks like KENTA _got his fucking head kicked in_, or at least the jaw.

Other than that, good news (if legit). Hopefully they'll release one of McGuinness as well.


----------



## KaijuFan

It looks suuuuper fake, worse than Unscripted 2's cover.


----------



## Platt

It's on the ROH site so it's pretty likely to be real.


----------



## -GP-

I think the fact that it's a crappy cover would be a dead giveaway of it being real...:side:

All kidding aside, the idea is solid but the colour (supposed to reflect Danielson's shorts?) is veering into fuschia pink territory, the overlayed rendered clouds (supposed to be lightning?) are too much and look bad, plus the stills are rubbish, especially the main pic. Nigel called him albino in a promo for a reason guys.

The worst part is that it's not a multi-disk set. 
Danielson and Nigel's go-away best of DVDs are definitely going to sell by the bucketload, so why not make them double or triple sets and make more money?


----------



## Platt

Everyone should save their money and buy my comp instead :side:


----------



## KaijuFan

I agree with Platt.

How much are you selling it for and are you going to GBH8 so I can buy it in person?

Edit: Why are there only 6 matches? And why is Bryan not capitalized in one of them? Jesus what a rush job.


----------



## Platt

I'm not selling it yet because I want to include his last match but it will be around $25 for a ten disc set.


----------



## jawbreaker

Platt said:


> I'm not selling it yet because I want to include his last match but it will be around $25 for a ten disc set.


How will you be selling it? Because that, I would buy. Not download for free, buy.


----------



## KaijuFan

How ironic would it be to upload platt's best of to the media section?


----------



## Mark.

WTF at that Danielson cover...cannot be real...but it's got the ROH site in the url.


*ROH - Contention


Jimmy Rave, Claudio Castagnoli & Ernie Osiris vs Colt Cabana, Necro Butcher & Grizzly Redwood - ***

Kenny King vs Bryan Danielson - ***1/4*


*The Young Bucks vs Kevin Steen & El Generico*

Really good match, which I enjoyed quite a bit. First, I must say about the Bucks, I've only seen their most popular matches, but I don't think they'd be getting as much hype and praise if it weren't for their opponents. The Bucks are way too flashy and spotty for my liking and I think they lack personality and are bad at selling. Look at their opponents in their most-praised matches: Dragon, Roderick, CIMA, MCMGs, Davey and now Steenerico. In all those matches, I firmly believe they were built on good performances from those guys and not the Bucks. Matt Jackson's selling in this wasn't good, I felt. He had his back and his ribs worked on, only for a minute after the hot tag, he makes a return and is pretty much acting like that hadn't happened. Soon, he takes a Powerbomb, which should be a reminder of that work done to him, but he just sells the Powerbomb as normal, gets back up a little later and carries on. I can see why people like the Bucks, with their flashiness and spots obviously able to get great crowd reactions, but I just can't watch a match of theirs with a sense of believability. I'm definitely not saying this is a bad match, and it wasn't the Bucks worst performance (which I can say easily because of their match with the Dolphins), but I felt like ranting on the Bucks now that I have a chance to do it in detail. I enjoyed this match a lot and I'm glad it ended when it did, because it was far from going into overkill and leaves room for a rematch, which since the Bucks seem to be sticking around, is likely.

****3/4*


*Four Corner Survival
Austin Aries vs D-Lo Brown vs Eddie Edwards vs Roderick Strong - ****
*
Jimmy Jacobs vs Sonjay Dutt - **1/2*

*
Davey Richards vs Jay Briscoe*

I was pleasantly surprised by how good this turned out to be. I thought it would be solid, but this is tying for MOTN so far. It just had the basics going well for them: crowd firmly behind Jay, firmly against Davey; good armwork that wasn't forgotten by the end of the match; decent performances from both guys. I just enjoyed this from beginning to end, mostly because of the brawling and intensity these two brought into it. It never dragged and I didn't find it dull at any part. Definitely one of Jay's best singles matches since he fought Nigel earlier in the year. It's exactly what I said it is - a very good match, I can't really find anything else to say.

****3/4*


*Jerry Lynn vs Tyler Black*

Not great, but a good match. It didn't really stand out much from their previous matches, as it had similarities like them going through pretty much their whole movesets in the finishing stretch and there was some basic mat wrestling. One advantage this did have was that the crowd was more into it than their other matches. It was an obvious B show main event, to be honest. Two faces who don't display much personality in the ring, going out and wrestling with basically zero heat between them in a match I probably couldn't differentiate from the last two times they fought. It was also only to continue the pretty lame angle of Tyler getting big wins but failing in big match situations. This was a good match, but it was clearly hurt by being predictable and just nothing special or unique. I wouldn't be ticked off if these two didn't have another match anytime soon.

****1/2*​


----------



## S-Mac

New Videowire
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdrAbmXWvYQ&feature=sub


----------



## -GP-

Platt said:


> Everyone should save their money and buy my comp instead :side:


Not buying if it doesn't come with a shitty cover.


----------



## Platt

KaijuFan said:


> How ironic would it be to upload platt's best of to the media section?


Would get you banned pretty quick. 



-GP- said:


> Not buying if it doesn't come with a shitty cover.


If you've ever seen my photoshop skills you'll know it will be a shitty cover.


----------



## Spartanlax

If ROH releases that DVD with that cover then I have no faith in the future of the company. You have to be fucking kidding me that no one went- "Hey, jackass, this isn't a 14 year old girls first photoshop project...this is the professional DVD cover for our best professional wrestler. Change it." I mean, Jesus Christ, they didn't even capitalize Bryan's name in one of the match listings.


----------



## KaijuFan

Platt said:


> Would get you banned pretty quick.
> 
> 
> 
> If you've ever seen my photoshop skills you'll know it will be a shitty cover.


Platt, you should get someone from the graphics forum to make it.


----------



## KingCrash

I know that the Danielson DVD is a rush job, but just 6 matches (great thought they may be)? I figure they want to release volumes 2, 3, etc., but damn.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Let me get this straight - it's okay for us to pirate companies on here, costing them money, but if it effects YOUR pirating bottom line, that's a no-no.


----------



## McQueen

Too bad I have all of those Danielson matches because that shit cover needs to be in my collection!


----------



## Platt

THE FIVE & TEN SALE

Over 80 Ring of Honor live event DVD's on sale for $10 each, General Admission tickets to September & October events for only $10 each, Shoot Interview DVD's for only $5 each, plus save 10% off your next order. Read below for details.

You can now purchase the following Ring of Honor DVD's for only $10 each:

2002 Shows:
-The Era of Honor Begins 2/23/02 (Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Christopher Daniels; Eddie Guerrero vs. Super Crazy)
-Road To The Title 6/22/02 (One night tournament to determine the four men who will compete for the ROH Title)
-Unscripted 9/21/02 (Paul London vs. Michael Shane Street Fight, Low Ki vs. Xavier ROH World Title Match, One Night ROH Tag Team Title Tournament)
-Glory By Honor 10/5/02 (Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe Fight Without Honor, Christopher Daniels vs. Doug Williams)
-Night of the Butcher 12/7/02 (Homicide & Abdullah the Butcher vs. The Carnage Crew, Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson) 
-Final Battle 2002 (American Dragon Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe vs. Steve Corino)


2003 Shows:
-One Year Anniversary Show 2/8/03 (Low Ki vs. Paul London vs. AJ Styles; Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe; Mark Briscoe vs. Jay Briscoe; Homicide vs. Steve Corino)
-Night of the Champions 3/22/03 (Xavier vs. Samoa Joe ROH Title Match, Low Ki vs. Jody Fleisch)
-Retribution: Round Robin Challenge II 4/26/03 (Paul London, Christopher Daniels, & THe Amazing Red battle in the second annual Round Robin Challenge tournament; CM Punk vs. Homicide; Samoa Joe vs. Doug Williams ROH Title Match)
-Night of the Grudges 6/14/03 (AJ Styles vs. Paul London, The Group vs. The Prophecy)
-Wrestlerave' 03 6/28/05 (Homicide vs. Trent Acid Fight Without Honor; CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Raven & Christopher Daniels; Samoa Joe vs. Dan Maff ROH Title Match)
-Death Before Dishonor 7/19/03 (Paul London makes his final ROH appearance as he challenges Samoa Joe for the ROH World Title; Raven vs. CM Punk Dog Collar Match; Briscoes vs. AJ Styles & The Amazing Red; Jeff Hardy in ROH)
-Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 8/16/03 (Steve Corino vs. Homicide; CM Punk vs. Samoa Joe)
-Final Battle 2003 12/27/03 (The Great Muta & Arashi vs. Christopher Daniels & Dan Maff, Homicide vs. Satoshi Kojima, AJ Styles vs. Kaz Hayashi)


2004 Shows:
-At Our Best 3/13/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Jay Briscoe ROH World Title Cage Match; Scramble Cage II; CM Punk vs. AJ Styles with Ricky Steamboat at the guest referee)
-ROH Reborn Stage 1 4/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. CM Punk)
-Death Before Dishonor II Part 1 7/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide, Briscoes vs. Punk & Cabana two out of three falls)
-Glory By Honor III 9/11/04 (Mick Foley debuts,Punk vs. Aries, Danielson vs. Shelley)
-Weekend of Thunder Night 1 11/5/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jushin Liger; Austin Aries vs. CM Punk; Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. John Walters & Nigel McGuinness; Rocky Romero & Ricky Reyes vs. Jack Evans & Roderick Strong Tag Team Title Match)


2005 Shows
-It All Begins 1/15/05 (Foley-Samoa Joe Confrontation, Danielson vs. Homicide, Aries first title defense)
-Trios Tournament 2005 3/5/05 (One night, six man tag team tournament)
-Back To Basics 3/12/05 (Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. CM Punk & Spanky)
-Best Of American Super Juniors Tournament 4/2/05 (Austin Aries vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, One Night Super Juniors Tournament, BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal for the vacant ROH Tag Titles)
-Stalemate 4/16/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide in a lumberjack match, Austin Aries vs. James Gibson ROH World Title Match)
-Manhattan Mayhem 5/7/05 (Homicide & Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal; Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley ROH World Title Match; CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave Dog Collar Match)
-Nowhere To Run 5/14/05 (CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave Steel Cage Match; Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match; Homicide vs. Doug Williams; Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs. Alex Shelley & Delirious; Nigel McGuinness vs. Colt Cabana)
-Future Is Now 6/12/05 (Austin Aries vs. Low Ki in a Non Sanctioned, Non Title Match; CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong, Homicide vs. James Gibson, Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness for the Pure Title)
-Sign of Dishonor 7/8/05 (CM Punk vs. Jay Lethal ROH World Title; Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana; AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave; Samoa Joe vs. James Gibson vs. Austin Aries vs. Homicide)
-Redemption 8/12/05 (CM Punk defends the ROH World Title against Christopher Daniels, James Gibson, & Samoa Joe in an elimination match; Matt Hardy vs. Homicide; Generation Next vs. The Embassy; Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal)
-Survival of the Fittest 2005 9/24/05 (Features 6 Man Survival of the Fittest Elimination Match)
-Joe vs. Kobashi 10/1/05 (Features the classic must see match featuring Samoa Joe vs. Kenta Kobashi)
-Unforgettable 10/2/05 (Kenta Kobashi & Homicide vs. Samoa Joe & Low Ki; Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Yang; James Gibson vs. Roderick Strong)
-Enter The Dragon 10/14/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match, Homicide & Low Ki vs. Steve Corino & Colt Cabana)
-Buffalo Stampede 10/15/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Steve Corino ROH World Title Match; Low Ki vs. Colt Cabana; Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe Pure Title Match; The Embassy vs. Generation Next NO DQ Six Man War)
-This Means War 10/29/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. AJ Styles, Curry Man vs. Jay Lethal)
-Showdown in Motown 11/4/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Sabin ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley, AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Abyss & Jimmy Rave, plus a Four Corner Survival with Christopher Daniels vs. Samoa Joe vs. Colt Cabana vs. Homicide)
-Steel Cage Warfare 12/3/05 (Generation Next vs. Embassy Steel Cage Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Rocky Romero ROH World Title Match; Steve Corino vs. Homicide; Samoa Joe vs. Jay Lethal)


2006 Shows
-Tag Wars 2006 1/27/06 (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Bryan Danielson & Jay Lethal Tag Title Match; the semi-finals and finals of Trios Tournament 2006, Christopher Daniels vs. Low Ki)
-Dissension 1/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles ROH World Title Match; Aries & Strong vs. Jacobs & Whitmer ROH Tag Title Match; Daniels vs. Sydal; Low Ki vs. Jack Evans)
-Unscripted II 2/11/06 (CM Punk's surprise return as he teams with Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave & Adam Pearce, Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries for the Pure Title)
-Fourth Anniversary Show 2/25/06 (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal ROH Tag Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave World Title Match)
-Dragon Gate Challenge 3/30/06 (Generation Next vs. Blood Generation; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi; Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels, Homicide vs. Colt Cabana; Alex Shelley & Jimmy Rave vs. Bryan Danielson & Delirious)
-Weekend of Champions Night 1 4/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Yang ROH World Title; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match, Nigel McGuinness vs. Christopher Daniels Pure Title Match)
-Weekend of Champions Night 2 4/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title vs. Pure Title; Aries & Strong vs. Rave & Shelley for the Tag Titles; Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal)
-How We Roll 5/12/06 (Bryan Danielson & Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage & Colt Cabana; Austin Aries vs. Jay Briscoe; Roderick Strong vs. Mark Briscoe)
-Destiny 6/3/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong ROH Tag Title Match; Christopher Daniels vs. BJ Whitmer)
-Throwdown 6/23/06 (KENTA vs. Roderick Strong; Bryan Danielson vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs ROH World Title Match; Necro Butcher vs. Adam Pearce; Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards vs. Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
-Chi Town Struggle 6/24/06 (KENTA vs. Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; ROH vs. CZW Six Man Tag War)
-Generation Now 7/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match, Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage, Generation Next's Last Stand as Aries, Strong, Evans, & Sydal team up together for the final time)
-Time To Man Up 8/4/06 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. KENTA & Davey Richards; AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe; Bryan Danielson vs. Jack Evans)
-Anarchy In The UK 8/13/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Matt Sydal; BJ Whitmer vs. Go Shiozaki; Bryan Danielson vs. SUWA ROH World Title Match)
-Gut Check 8/26/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match; Briscoes vs. Homicide & Davey Richards)
-Survival of the Fittest 2006 10/6/06 (First round matches include: Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson, Christopher Daniels vs. Austin Aries, Briscoes vs. Homicide & Roderick Strong, Matt Sydal vs. Davey Richards, Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
-Motor City Madness 10/7/06 (Briscoes vs. Samoa Joe & Homicide STREET FIGHT; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match)
-The Bitter End 11/4/06 (KENTA vs. Matt Sydal; Homicide vs. Steve Corino Fight Without Honor; Samoa Joe & Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson & Jimmy Rave)
-Dethroned 11/25/06 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe Falls Count Anywhere Elimination Street Fight; Davey Richards vs. Austin Aries; Chris Hero & Cladio Castagnoli vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal World Tag Team Title Match)
-Chicago Spectacular Night 1 12/8/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe ROH World Title Steel Cage Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Matt Sydal & Shingo Dragon Gate Rules; Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Homicide vs. Brent Albright)
-Chicago Spectacular Night 2 12/9/06 (Bryan Danielson, Jimmy Rave, Shingo, & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious, Colt Cabana, Nigel McGuinness, & BJ Whitmer Eight Man Elimintation Tag; Adam Pearce vs. Homicide Steel Cage Match; Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe; Davey Richards vs. Jay Briscoe)


2007 Shows
-Fifth Year Festival: New York 2/16/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Samoa Joe; Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave ROH World Title Match; Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong World Tag Team Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness & Colt Cabana)
-Fifth Year Festival: Dayton 2/23/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. BJ Whitmer ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards; Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries Dragon Gate Open The Brave Gate Championship; Homicide vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jay Briscoe)
-Fifth Year Festival: Finale 3/4/07 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide; Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Rave Fight Without Honor, BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs Falls Count Anywhere, Doi & Shingo vs. Davey Richards & Roderick Strong, Briscoe vs. Briscoe)
-Fighting Spirit 4/14/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong & Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans & Delirious, Doug Williams vs. Colt Cabana, El Generico & Kevin Steen vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe)
-The Battle of St. Paul 4/27/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels FIP World Title; Colt Cabana & Homicide vs. Brent Albright & Adam Pearce Anything Goes Match; Rocky Romero vs. Jack Evans vs. Delirious vs. Erick Stevens)
-Respect Is Earned 5/12/07 (Ring of Honor's 1st PPV; Bryan Danielson & Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness & KENTA; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Matt Sydal & Claudio Castagnoli World Tag Team Title Match; Rocky Romero vs. Naomichi Marufuji; Delirious vs. Roderick Strong)
-Domination 6/9/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Hero & Castagnoli for the Tag Titles 2/3 Falls; Delirious vs. Rocky Romero; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw)
-Live In Osaka 7/17/07 (CIMA, Naomichi Marufuji, & Bryan Danielson vs. Masaaki Mochizuki, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero; Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe vs. SHINGO & Susumu Yokosuka World Tag Team Title Match; Ryo Saito, Matt Sydal, & Dragon Kid vs. Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, & Delirious; Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans)
-Race To The Top Tournament Night 1 7/27/07 (Eight first round tournament matches; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness & Bryan Danielson World Tag Team Title Match)
-Caged Rage 8/24/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico World Tag Title Steel Cage; Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans Steel Cage Match; Takeshi Morishima vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. PAC)
-Survival of the Fittest 2007 10/19/07 (First Round Match include: Brent Albright vs. Roderick Strong; Chris Hero vs. Karl Anderson; Rocky Romero vs. TJ Perkins; Delirious vs. Austin Aries; Human Tornado vs. Shane Hagadorn vs. Tony Kozina; Davey Richards vs. Claudio Castagnoli; Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson; plus Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs & The Necro Butcher)
-Glory By Honor VI Night 1 11/2/07 (Mitsuharu Misawa & KENTA vs. Takeshi Morishima & Naomichi Marufuji; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries Best of Three Series; Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong & Rocky Romero Tag Title Match)
-Final Battle 2007 12/30/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black World Tag Team Title Match; Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Chris Hero Four Way Elimination Match; Naomichi Marufuji vs. Davey Richards; Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens FIP Title Match)


2008 Shows:
-Transform 1/12/08 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Necro Butcher & Tyler Black Street Fight; Erick Stevens vs. Bryan Danielson FIP Heavyweight Title Match; Brent Albright vs. Kevin Steen; Austin Aries vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
-Breakout 1/25/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero ROH Title Cage Maych; Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black; Erick Stevens vs. Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards FIP Title Match; No Remorse Corps vs. Age of the Fall)
-Take No Prisoners 3/16/08 (Nigel McGuinness defends the ROH World Title against the winner of a Four Corner Survival; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries; Briscoes vs. Age of the Fall in a Street Fight)
-Injustice 4/12/08 Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen ROH World Title Match; Davey Richards & Rocky Romero vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe Tag Title Match; Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kota Ibushi; Necro Butcher vs. Roderick Strong No DQ Match)
-Tag Wars 2008 4/18/08 (The Age of the Fall of Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. The Motor City Machine Guns of Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Austin Aries & Kota Ibushi; Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico)
-Return Engagement 4/19/08 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The Motor City Machine Guns; Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen ROH World Title Match; Kota Ibushi vs. El Generico)
-A New Level 5/10/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli ROH World Title Match; Jay Briscoe & Austin Aries vs. TYler Black & Jimmy Jacobs World Tag Team Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Naomichi Marufuji; Takeshi Morishima vs. Necro Butcher)
-Respect Is Earned II 6/7/08 (Age of the Fall vs. Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries World Tag Title Match; Nigel McGuinness vs. Go Shiozaki ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens Fight Without Honor)
-Battle For Supremacy 6/27/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Adam Pearce ROH Title vs. NWA Title Match; Necro Butcher vs. Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Erick Stevens; Roderick Strong vs. Chris Hero)
-Northern Navigation 7/25/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen ROH World Title Match; Age of the Fall vs. Jay Briscoe & Austin Aries No DQ Match; Naomichi Marufuji vs. Roderick Strong; Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
-Age of Insanity 8/15/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. El Generico for the ROH World Title; Roderick Strong & Brent Albright vs. Chris Hero & Go Shiozaki; Briscoes vs. Age of the Fall; Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black)
-Night of the Butcher II 8/16/09 (Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries; The Necro Butcher vs. Jimmy Jacobs NO DQ Match; Tyler Black vs. El Generico; Brent Albright vs. Go Shiozaki NWA Title Match)
-Glory By Honor VII- 9/20/08 (Steel Cage Warfare with The Briscoes & Austin Aries vs. The Age of the Fall vs. Necro Butcher; Nigel McGuinness vs. El Generico ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima GHC Jr. Title Match)
-Return of the 187- 10/24/08 (LAX vs. Kevin Steen & El Genericovs. Age of the Fall vs. Sweet N Sour Inc. 30 minute Iron Team Match; Go Shiozaki vs. Austin Aries; Mark Briscoe vs. The Necro Butcher vs. Delirious)
-The French Connection 11/7/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Go Shiozaki vs. Kevin Steen vs. El Generico ROH World Title Batlle of Champions Elimination Match; Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black; Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards)


-Best of Samoa Joe Vol. 1- ROH World Champion
-Best of CM Punk Vol. 3- The Legacy Continues
-Best of AJ Styles Vol. 2- The Phenomenon Continues
-Best of Spanky- Danger, Danger
-Best of The Rottweilers- Let The Gates Of Hell Open
-Best of Roderick Strong- Suffering Is Inevitable
-Do or Die IV


General Admission Tickets For The Following Live Ring Of Honor Events Are Now On Sale For $10 Each:

-Boston, MA 9/25/09
-Collinsville, IL 10/9/09 (St. Louis area)
-Indianapolis, IN 10/10/09

Sale prices on tickets are good exclusively on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com. Prices are good on all orders placed on the website through Thursday, September 24th at 9 am EST and are not valid on any previously placed orders.


$5 SHOOT INTERVIEW SALE!!!

The following DVD's are now on sale for only $5 each:

-Straight Shootin’ with CM Punk & Samoa Joe
-Straight Shootin’ with Lance Storm
-Straight Shootin’ with Jim Cornette & Bobby Heenan Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin’ with Jim Cornette & Bobby Heenan Vol. 3
-Straight Shootin’ with Jim Mitchell
-Straight Shootin’ with Terry Funk & Shane Douglas
-Straight Shootin’ with Percy Pringle Vol. 1
-Straight Shootin’ with Percy Pringle Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin’ with Jim Cornette & Percy Pringle
-Straight Shootin’ with Jim Cornette & JJ Dillon
-Straight Shootin’ with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts Vol. 1
-Straight Shootin’ with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin’ with AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels
-Straight Shootin’ with Raven & Sandman Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin’ with The Women of Honor
-Straight Shootin’ with Bruno Sammartino
-Straight Shootin’ with Konnan
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 2
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 3
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 4
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 5
-Secrets of the Ring with Al Snow
-Straight Shootin’ with 2 Cold Scorpio
-Straight Shootin’ with Kamala
-Straight Shootin’ with Skandar Akbar
-Straight Shootin’ with Samoa Joe
-Straight Shootin’ with Ron Killings
-Straight Shootin’ with The Fantastics
-Straight Shootin’ with One Man Gang
-Straight Shootin’ with Butch Reed
-Straight Shootin’ with The Midnight Express
-Straight Shootin’ with Tom Prichard
-Straight Shootin’ with Mr. Fuji
-Straight Shootin’ with Brad Armstrong
-Straight Shootin’ with Mike Rotunda
-Straight Shootin’ with Francine
-Straight Shootin’ with Marc Mero
-Straight Shootin’ with Ken Patera
-Straight Shootin’ with Paul Ellering


SAVE 10% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER- NO MINIMUM PURCHASE!!!

This sale includes all DVD's, videos, tickets, figures, books, apparel, japanese merchandise, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com. 

To redeem your 10% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: bigten into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Offer ends on 9/24 at 9 am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates, Bret Hart Autograph Tickets, and ROH DVD Subscription Packages are not included in the sale. No dealers. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Offer is good while supplies last. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.

NEW DVD RELEASES

The following DVD's are now available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:

Bryan Danielson...Rise To Glory (DVD)

Bryan Danielson has been a part of Ring of Honor since day one and in that time has evolved into the wrestler many call “The Best In The World”. With devastating strikes, unmatched technical precision, and an unparalleled intensity, “The American Dragon” reigned as ROH World Champion for fifteen months and set a record for successful title defenses. Danielson has been a part of many of the greatest matches in ROH history and this DVD is a showcase of just some of those epic confrontations…
1. Bryan Danielson vs. Spanky...Best of the American Super Juniors- 4/24/05
2. Bryan Danielson vs. James Gibson...(ROH World Title Match) Glory By Honor IV- 9/17/05
3. Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness...(ROH World Title vs. Pure Title Unification Match) Unified- 8/12/06
4. Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA...(ROH World Title Match) Glory By Honor V Night 2- 9/16/06
5. Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima...(ROH World Title Match) Manhattan Mayhem II- 8/25/07
6. Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black...Breakout 1/25/08

TNA Global Impact: Japan (DVD)

On January 4, 2008 the superstars of TNA Wrestling traveled to Japan to battle the superstars of New Japan Pro Wrestling.
1. Rick & Scott Steiner vs. Tomko & Giant Bernard
2. Team 3D vs. Togi Makabe & Toru Yano
3. Abyss vs. Manabu Nakanishi
4. Christopher Daniels vs. Wataru Inoue
5. Christian Cage, AJ Styles, & Petey Williams vs. Milano Collection AT, Minoru, & Prince Devitt
6. IWGP Title Match: Kurt Angle vs. Yuji Nagata

WWE Summerslam 2009 (DVD)

1. I-C Title Match: Rey Mysterio vs. Dolph Ziggler
2. Jack Swagger vs, MVP
3. Unified Tag Title Match: Chris Jericho & Big Show vs. Cryme Tyme
4. Kane vs. The Great Khali
5. DX vs. Legacy
6. ECW Title Match: Christian vs. William Regal
7. WWE Title Match: Randy Orton vs. John Cena
8. World Title TLC Match: Jeff Hardy vs. CM Punk


----------



## MrPaiMei

Ya, as an outspoken asshole I feel the need to say thats pretty rediculous platt. What if I upload all those matches before you release the comp? am I still gonna get banned just because you want to pirate those matches on a hard copy for money?


----------



## erikstans07

Soooo that Danielson DVD is officially released... That cover is just fucking ridiculous and the worst I've seen. I'm gonna file a complaint. Really, I am.


----------



## KingKicks

Looks like ROH have just rushed all this Farewell Danielson merch.

First the T-Shirt and now the DVD.


----------



## peep4life

Even if they did rush them out, there are no excuses for simple spelling errors. Don't they have someone checking these things, and if they do that person needs to be fired.


----------



## erikstans07

Yeah I mean he signed a couple weeks ago, that's plenty of time to put together a kickass DVD cover and a kickass T-shirt (which they did, minus the New York error). There's no excuse for a terrible DVD cover. Anyone else notice that McGuinness is spelt "Mc Guinness" on there?


----------



## Platt

They've also got the date wrong for the Spanky match.

As for the banning thing I guess it's true what they say sarcasm doesn't work on the internet.


----------



## erikstans07

Haha I didn't check if the dates on the matches were wrong, but I thought maybe one would be wrong. That shit's just terrible.

I'm thinking about starting a petition to get a better cover for that DVD. People look at a DVD with that cover and are immediately turned off, so forcing them to make a new cover would actually help them.


----------



## -Mystery-

It's a fucking DVD cover. I don't know about you guys, but I don't buy DVDs based on if the DVD cover looks good or not.


----------



## erikstans07

-Mystery- said:


> It's a fucking DVD cover. I don't know about you guys, but I don't buy DVDs based on if the DVD cover looks good or not.


It's the principle of the fact man. Who makes that DVD cover and says "ok, that's ready to be released"? It's just laziness.


----------



## KingCrash

-Mystery- said:


> It's a fucking DVD cover. I don't know about you guys, but I don't buy DVDs based on if the DVD cover looks good or not.


I think it's more about the half-assed way they put out the dvd then just the cover. Hell, ROH has had some of the worst covers ever and we've still bought them, so I doubt it'll actually keep people from buying it by itself.

And from PWInsider:



> BEHIND THE SCENES CHANGE IN RING OF HONOR
> by Mike Johnson @ 5:05 PM on 9/17/2009
> 
> Sal Hamaoui, who had been editing and duplicating Ring of Honor's DVD releases for several years (and the current promoter of Full Impact Pro) in Florida and ROH have parted ways. While it may not seem like a major change on the surface to some, Hamoui had been one of the hardest working people behind the scenes when it came to the turnaround for the ROH DVD editing process.
> 
> He came on board in late 2003 during a time when the company wasn't getting the title done quick enough at a time when the DVD sales were their primary revenue source. Since that time and up until the debut on ROH on HD Net (as HDNet produces those shows), Hamaoui had overseen all of the company's DVD and PPV production and as one person said to me, "No one will ever truly understand how much he did for the company".
> 
> Hamaoui also locally promoted ROH's excursions into Florida several years ago. Ring of Honor sources stated that going forward, they would be bringing the editing process "in-house" as opposed to having Hamaoui's company do it in Florida.
> 
> *What this means for ROH's relationship with FIP, I don't yet know but I suspect it has also come to an end.*
> 
> This change may also signal changes in ROH's current announcing team for DVD released, as neither Lenny Leonard and Dave Prazak are based in the Northeast and the company would have to bring them in, but I am told that situation has yet to be determined and its entirely possible ROH may just fly the team to the Northeast to do voiceovers.


Maybe that's why they're trying to move all the FIP stuff. It's good and bad, but if they can get someone else to distribute FIP then it may work out. Also may explain some of the vast differences in quality of titles between shows lately.


----------



## -Mystery-

KingCrash said:


> I think it's more about the half-assed way they put out the dvd then just the cover. Hell, ROH has had some of the worst covers ever and we've still bought them, so I doubt it'll actually keep people from buying it by itself.


I agree that the content of the DVD is half assed. However, people saying the won't buy the DVD because of the cover just makes me laugh.


----------



## KingCrash

And since they've gotten rid of Sal that might be the future quality of all the covers, DVDs, etc. It seems the turnaround time for DVDs has gotten a little slower recently. I wonder what matches they'll pick out for Nigel's first best of to have ready for GBH?


----------



## Sephiroth

I'm all for Platt banning people. It makes for good Rants


----------



## Meteora2004

http://twitter.com/DragonGateUSA/status/4065874129

Gabe ftw imo.


----------



## FITZ

Meteora2004 said:


> http://twitter.com/DragonGateUSA/status/4065874129
> 
> Gabe ftw imo.



I feel like he might have been taking a shot there.... Pretty damn funny. 


I don't really care about the covers, I actually didn't think much of anything when I first saw the cover. It's not that bad.


----------



## KingCannabis

I'm thinking about pre-ordering Threemendous III from PWG. I was wondering, generally how long does it take after they're put up for pre-order to begin to be shipped out? Anyone know?


----------



## Tarfu

KingTaker said:


> I'm thinking about pre-ordering Threemendous III from PWG.


You just took pre-ordering to a whole new level. Shouldn't take more than 3 years.

*giggles*


----------



## jawbreaker

Meteora2004 said:


> http://twitter.com/DragonGateUSA/status/4065874129
> 
> Gabe ftw imo.


Twitter is blocked, what does that say?


----------



## Platt

jawbreaker said:


> Twitter is blocked, what does that say?


Checking the box art for the 7/25 DVD. It looks F'N sharp. Gotta proofread before we can release it and make sure there are no typos


----------



## Maxx Hero

I respect Gabe that much more now. What a champ.


----------



## Kypsta

KingTaker said:


> I'm thinking about pre-ordering Threemendous III from PWG. I was wondering, generally how long does it take after they're put up for pre-order to begin to be shipped out? Anyone know?


Threemendous II shouldn't be much longer because it happened a while ago, but the pre-orders go up only a few days after the show and usually take at least a couple months to actually ship.


----------



## Meteora2004

Death Before Dishonor VII weekend from Toronto, Ontario is now in stock and available to order in the "New Release" section at ROHWrestling.com. This gigantic weekend featured the following:










*Death Before Dishonor VII Night 1- Toronto, Ontario 7/24/09 (DVD)*

Austin Aries defends the ROH World Title against Tyler Black, Jerry Lynn, & Nigel McGuinness in a Four Corner Survival; Lance Storm & Kevin Steen vs. Chris Hero & Davey Richards; Kenny King vs. Kenny Omega; El Generico vs. Sonjay Dutt; plus more.
1. El Generico vs. Sonjay Dutt
2. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The Super Smash Brothers
3. D-Lo Brown vs. Frankie the Mobster
4. 8-Man Elimination Match: Necro Butcher, Brent Albright, Colt Cabana, & Grizzly Redwood vs. Jimmy Rave, Joey Ryan, Claudio Castagnoli, & Bison Smith
5. Kenny King vs. Kenny Omega
6. Lance Storm & Kevin Steen vs. Chris Hero & Davey Richards
7. ROH World Title Four Corner Survival: Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black vs. Jerry Lynn vs. Nigel McGuinness

Plus a special guest appearance by Bret "Hitman" Hart










*Death Before Dishonor VII Night 2- Toronto, Ontario 7/25/09 (DVD)*

Lance Storm goes one-on-one with Chris Hero; Kenny Omega & The Briscoes vs. Austin Aries, Kenny King, & Rhett Titus; Colt Cabana vs. Joey Ryan in a NO DQ Match; Tyler Black vs. Tyson Dux; the Toronto Gauntlet; plus more.
1. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The Super Smash Brothers
2. Bison Smith vs. Frankie the Mobster beat Bison Smith
3. Toronto Gauntlet: Jerry Lynn vs. D-Lo Brown vs. Sonjay Dutt vs. Jimmy Rave vs. Necro Butcher vs. Davey Richards
4. European Rules: Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright
5. Tyler Black vs. Tyson Dux
6. No Disqualification Match: Joey Ryan vs. Colt Cabana
7. Kenny Omega, Jay, & Mark Briscoe vs. Austin Aries, Kenny King, & Rhett Titus
8. Lance Storm vs. Chris Hero

Plus a special guest appearance by "Nature Boy" Ric Flair

-----

Hmmm ... instead of TNP 2009, I might get one of these as my fourth DVD in NYC.


----------



## KaijuFan

Wow, I actually really like the covers.


----------



## Maxx Hero

Hero on two covers in a row was a fantastic choice by ROH.


----------



## Groovemachine

Yeah those are some pretty sexy covers actually.


----------



## Lost10

Those two are great covers but the Danielson one is simply horrible. I would prefer to see a 3-Disc set with more matches.


----------



## KingKicks

:lmao I was seriously expected some covers like the Danielson one for DVD weekend but damn I really do like those.

I'll be buying both in NYC.


----------



## KingCannabis

Tarfu said:


> You just took pre-ordering to a whole new level. Shouldn't take more than 3 years.
> 
> *giggles*


Lol damn, you're right! I totally misread the title. Guess that's what happens when I don't have my reading glasses on 

Thanks Kypsta for answering my question 

The covers for the two DBD shows look fantastic. Can't wait to see the Hero matches!


----------



## erikstans07

Am I the only one that forgot that Aries/Black/Lynn/Nigel for the title on night 1 of DBD even happened?


----------



## KingCannabis

erikstans07 said:


> Am I the only one that forgot that Aries/Black/Lynn/Nigel for the title on night 1 of DBD even happened?


Nope, you're not, I totally forgot as well and was surprised when I seen the cover and that was listed. I don't expect it to be that good of a match though. I'm sure the Aries/Black interaction is good but Nigel has been pretty lackluster since his return and Lynn is just Lynn so whatever about him.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

The reason everyone forgot about that match is b/c it was a fucking NO BUYS booking decision for all involved.


----------



## erikstans07

which is why i brought it up.


----------



## KingCrash

erikstans07 said:


> Am I the only one that forgot that Aries/Black/Lynn/Nigel for the title on night 1 of DBD even happened?


The only reason most remember it is because Nigel got hurt again during the match. Night Two looks better than one although I can't tell you how fast I'll skip over Claudio/Albright.


----------



## McQueen

Wait, you guys actually watch Albright matches?


----------



## erikstans07

Well I prefer watching every match on DVD's, just to do it. Idk what everyone else's excuse for watching Albright matches is.


----------



## jawbreaker

I sometimes watch Albright matches on the 1% chance they'll be almost as good as Albright vs. Pearce from DBDVI, or if I'm playing THPS on my laptop while watching the DVD and I don't feel like skipping it.


----------



## McQueen

erikstans07 said:


> Well I prefer watching every match on DVD's, just to do it. Idk what everyone else's excuse for watching Albright matches is.


I have the same problem, I mean I actually sat through the whole main event of the One Year Anniversary show for god knows why.


----------



## peep4life

I actually enjoy Albright at times, just not when he wrestles Claudio, though I heard the last match of the feud was good.


----------



## FITZ

​
ROH: Death Before Dishonor IV

I've had this one for a while and never got around to watching all of the matches on the card and I really wanted to give this a watch.

*Seth Delay vs. Delirious* 

A very fun 5 minute or so match. They fit a lot of stuff into a short period of time as they wrestled at a really fast pace. 

Pretty much what you would expect from an indy match though, big spots, a few stiff chops, and everything done really fast. I still enjoyed it though for what it was.
**

*Colt Cabana and Jay Lethal vs. Jimmy Rave and Sal Rinauro*

Damn did Rave and Sal have some heat for being with Price Nana. It's always a good sign when your heel and you have the crowd throwing toliet paper at you and have "Die Jimmy Die!" chants directed at you. 

I really enjoyed this one as Rave and Sal had some really good chemistry together even if it was at the expense of Sal Rinauro looking like Jimmy Rave's bitch. Great psychology with Rave even gathering more heat by taking repeated cheap shots and never getting in the ring unless he could be in control. There was one occasion where Sal went for a tag and Rave just shook his head and pointed back at the other team. 

Lethal and Cabana worked pretty well together as well. We saw some pretty funny stuff where Lethal would hit an impressive looking move and Colt would try to top it and come nowhere close. We saw his variation of a dropkick where he went 6 inches in the air tops and his attempt to cartwheel into a drop kick.

Good back and forth action that saw Rave get the pin when sal hit a super kick and Rave followed with a spear on Cabana. Really good match.
***

*ROH Pure Title Match:
Roderick Strong vs. Nigel McGuinness (c)
*
Pretty much what I was expecting from these two, which was an awesome match. A great mix of technical wrestling and stiffness. I liked the way that the worked the Pure Titles rules, one of the first I have seen and I liked it a lot. When a rope break can get a big pop you know that you have a match type that will work. 

Nigel quickly lost his 3 breaks while trying to escape from the Strong Hold so it created a real sense of desperation from the champion. What followed was a bunch of near falls and some brutal stuff from both guys. 

Really liked the ending where we saw Nigel attempt to get a double count out only to hit a DDT on Strong as he was making his last effort to make it into the ring. Both were down until around the 16 count and than they both started moving. Strong made his break into the ring but Nigel grabbed his leg and pulled him back. He than quickly slid into the ring as the ref reached 20 to win and retain his title. 

Great stuff
***1/2


*Irish Airborne vs. Jay and Mark Briscoe *

Spotfest. Easily the best way to describe this one but it was still pretty entertaining and there was some nice wrestling in the beginning of the match. Still there was virtually no psychology to the match. 

There were some really nice spots though such as one of the Brisoces hitting a shooting star press off the top rope to the floor on a member of Irish Airborne and on the other side of the ring the other member of Irish Airborne hit a Shooting Star press onto the other Briscoe. That would have been a lot wasier to explain if I could tell the Briscoes apart and or knew the names of the guys in Irish Airborne....

Typical overkill finish as well. The variation of the Death Valley Driver wasn't that the Briscoes won with was far from one of the better spots of the match. 

Still fun for what it was as the stuff they were doing was incredible and they wrestled at an incredibly fast pace. I'll probably be lower on this one than most people but it just didn't do all that much for me.
**1/2

*
Davey Richards vs. AJ Styles*

Well I bought this disc used about a year ago and now I see why it was being sold for such a low price. The disc froze about 5 minutes into the match. A little disappointing as I liked the first few minutes.

No Rating


*ROH World Title Match
Bryan Danielson (c) vs. Sonjay Dutt*

Sonjay being a home grown CZW talent had a lot of heat with the ROH fans and was really over with the CZW fans. Danielson who was a heel going into the show and won the fans over again by agreeing to be the 5th man on Team ROH. 

Besides the ROH/CZW feud to add a ton of heat to this match Sonjay decided to start the match by slapping the American Dragon in the. One of the best chants I've heard from a crowd was, "Your gonna get your fucking head kicked *clapclap*"

The match itself was very good too. Some good back and forth action throughout and Sonjay looked pretty good in the ring with Danielson. Nothing all that spectacular to note in the match just a lot of good solid wrestling. The crowd was into and they created a pretty good atmosphere as they were split between Dutt and Dragon. 

Danielson ended up winning the match with a furry of elbows as the ref had to call the match. 

Nothing all that incredible from Danielson but still highly enjoyable.
***1/4


*Cage of Death:
Team ROH (Samoa Joe,BJ Whitmer, Adam Pearce, Ace Steel, and Homicide) vs. Team CZW (Chris Hero, Necro Butcher, Claudio Castagnoli, Nate Webb, and Edie Kingston) w/ a special appearance by The "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson.*

Simply put a booking/story telling masterpiece. Let's put it this way I could replace the 11 wrestlers that were involved in this match with ancient Greek mythological heroes and it would still be an amazing story. You had Danielson stabbing Joe and the rest of ROh in the back when he took out Joe's leg to injure him for a title match they had coming up. This left Team ROH down 2 men for most of the match as Danielson left after he turned on Joe.


You had Chris Hero announcing his worst enemy as his mystery partner in Eddie Kingston, Homicide coming in to save the day, a great heel turn from Danielson after he turned face just hours earlier, a crowd that seemed to be just inched away from breaking into a full on riot, oh and the match was amazing as well.

Brutal and bloody with a ton of hardcore spots. Everything that you could have ever asked for in this match was there. One of the best matches that I've ever seen in any company and without a doubt my favorite War Games Match variant. I honestly can not say anything bad about this match. A truly epci match that had me completely engrossed in the match for the entire time. The after match was pretty good too with Jim Cornett turning heel right after the match was great too. 
***** 



Overall a truly great show. There were some really good matches on the under 3 matches besides the main event being above *** is always a good sign. It's probably even better than I thought it was because I was unable to see AJ/Davey which from the other ratings that I've seen from this show is probably around the *** mark as well.


----------



## peep4life

Your review made me finally get around to watching Cage of Death and holy shit that was amazing. Don't know why it took me so long to finally watch it, cause it was sweet. *****


----------



## Sephiroth

COD is only **** 1/4 for me. I liked the story the most about it...but I thought the crazy ass brawl that headlined the 100th Show and Weekend of Champions: Night 1 were better matches.


----------



## FITZ

Sephiroth said:


> COD is only **** 1/4 for me. I liked the story the most about it...but I thought the crazy ass brawl that headlined the 100th Show and Weekend of Champions: Night 1 were better matches.


I liked both of those matches but I didn't really think they were anything all that great. They were what you said crazy ass brawls. Fun to watch but didn't have nearly the substance that Cage of Death had.


----------



## Spartanlax

McQueen said:


> I have the same problem, I mean I actually sat through the whole main event of the One Year Anniversary show for god knows why.


Oh fuck me; is that the crazy scramble tag? 20 minutes in I turned it off due to my mind being blown in the worst kinda way. How long is that match anyway?


----------



## PulseGlazer

taylorfitz said:


> I liked both of those matches but I didn't really think they were anything all that great. They were what you said crazy ass brawls. Fun to watch but didn't have nearly the substance that Cage of Death had.


I'm with you on everything except 1 thing- **** 3/4 - Hero, Kingston, Claudio or Necro should have been pinned- not Nate Webb.


----------



## jawbreaker

McQueen said:


> I have the same problem, I mean I actually sat through the whole main event of the One Year Anniversary show for god knows why.


That one and the Scramble Cage at At Our Best are two of the most baffling main events in ROH history.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

I'm liking the two DBD DVD covers. Can't say the same about the Danielson cover. What on earth were they thinking?

Still a must buy, though.


----------



## Sephiroth

Spartanlax said:


> Oh fuck me; is that the crazy scramble tag? 20 minutes in I turned it off due to my mind being blown in the worst kinda way. How long is that match anyway?


It's actually still going on.


----------



## mikytarsend

DGUSA: ENTER THE DRAGON
BXB HULK VS YAMATO ****
F.I.S.T. & AMASIS & HALLOWICKED VS COLONY & QUACKENSAW ****1/2
DRAGON KID VS MASATO YOSHINO ***1/2
YOUNG BUCKS VS CIMA & SUSUMU YOKOSUMA ****1/2
SHINGO VS NARUKI DOI ***3/4​


----------



## McQueen

Spartanlax said:


> Oh fuck me; is that the crazy scramble tag? 20 minutes in I turned it off due to my mind being blown in the worst kinda way. How long is that match anyway?


I think just short of 35 minutes of pure crap.


----------



## Blasko

Someone's just buttsore that VITOR proved he's the man.


----------



## McQueen

I have no problem with Vitor Jay. I knew that fight was 50/50 if Vitor brought his "A" game.


----------



## FITZ

PulseGlazer said:


> I'm with you on everything except 1 thing- **** 3/4 - Hero, Kingston, Claudio or Necro should have been pinned- not Nate Webb.


The ending was more about Homicide winning and beating CZW than who actually got the pin. I can understand why they chose Nate Webb to take the pin as I don't think eh ever wrestled in ROH after this show while Hero turned into ROH regulars, Necro has also been featured in numerous matches with ROH. I guess they could have pinned Kingston as well. 

I think it might have had more to do with Claudio and Hero not wanting to take the bump on the barbed wire as well.


----------



## Maxx Hero

Webb has been in ROH several times since. Just to let you know. 

I would have booked Homicide over Hero, because that would mean the most in the story and frankly Hero could get momentum again fairly quick cause he is that good.


----------



## Sephiroth

The story of the of COD wasn't Homicide finally beating CZW....

It was Crazy Ace Steele hitting people with random shit during mid match promos


----------



## FITZ

Maxx Hero said:


> Webb has been in ROH several times since. Just to let you know.
> 
> I would have booked Homicide over Hero, because that would mean the most in the story and frankly Hero could get momentum again fairly quick cause he is that good.


I haven't seen all that many ROH shows and I don't recall ever seeing him on any cards after the feud. 

Even if that's the case his role in ROH was still much less than what Claudio, Hero, and Necro Butcher would end up being. 

And Ace Steele hitting people with shit during mid match promos was awesome. I loved as Hero was getting ready to announce CZW's fifth man that he just leveled him with a trash can.


----------



## Meteora2004

I've been planning on buying four DVDs at GBH for a while (7AS, SCOH IV, MMIII and another), but now I'm considering getting 3-6 shows from the $10 sale and waiting for Black Friday (or a similarly good sale) to order the '09 shows. What should I do? :\

The $10 shows I'm interested in are:

Reborn Stage One
The Future is Now
Unforgettable
This Means War
Tag Wars 2006
Fourth Anniversary Show
Glory by Honor VI Night 1
Tag Wars 2008


----------



## McQueen

Meteora2004 said:


> I've been planning on buying four DVDs at GBH for a while (7AS, SCOH IV, MMIII and another), but now I'm considering getting 3-6 shows from the $10 sale and waiting for Black Friday (or a similarly good sale) to order the '09 shows. What should I do? :\
> 
> The $10 shows I'm interested in are:
> 
> Reborn Stage One
> The Future is Now
> Unforgettable
> This Means War
> Tag Wars 2006
> Fourth Anniversary Show
> Glory by Honor VI Night 1
> Tag Wars 2008


I'd say the passable shows are Reborn: Stage One, Unforgettable (overall its kinda a weak show but Strong/Gibson and the ME tag are great), and This Means War.


----------



## KingKicks

Meteora2004 said:


> I've been planning on buying four DVDs at GBH for a while (7AS, SCOH IV, MMIII and another), but now I'm considering getting 3-6 shows from the $10 sale and waiting for Black Friday (or a similarly good sale) to order the '09 shows. What should I do? :\
> 
> The $10 shows I'm interested in are:
> 
> Reborn Stage One
> The Future is Now
> Unforgettable
> This Means War
> Tag Wars 2006
> Fourth Anniversary Show
> Glory by Honor VI Night 1
> Tag Wars 2008


Make sure you get The Future is Now :side:


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Unless you just need every American Misawa match ever, skip Glory By Honor VI Night 1.


----------



## EugeneNickDinsmore

Any OVW (Ohio Valley Wrestling) DVD?


----------



## Maxx Hero

I know this has nothing to do with indy DVD's, but it isn't worth its own thread here and I don't want to put it in the TNA section, so I am wondering if TNA has gotten any better. I quit watching TV, including wrestling, last year and TNA was terrible. Since I have heard that the wrestling has gotten better as well as the storylines. Is this true, is TNA a watchable product? Worth my time?


----------



## KingKicks

I'd say it's better then last year but that isn't really saying much.

The KO division along with AJ and The Guns are the only reason I still watch.


----------



## KingCrash

The Impacts have shown improvement since the whole Jarrett/Angle fiasco went down, but for some reason it generally doesn't translate to the ppvs. And while they're giving the younger guys a chance there's still some stupid things (Cody Deaner, Nash wrestling in 2009, Booker in general).


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

Does anyone know where I can get Indy DVD's in the UK? Can I order them from the states?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

ROH, highspots, and smartmarkvideo


----------



## jawbreaker

Stone Cold 4life said:


> Does anyone know where I can get Indy DVD's in the UK? Can I order them from the states?


rohwrestling.com for ROH/PWG/FIP (maybe not FIP any more)
smartmarkvideo.com for Chikara/other stuff?
highspots.com as well


----------



## jawbreaker

Maxx Hero said:


> I know this has nothing to do with indy DVD's, but it isn't worth its own thread here and I don't want to put it in the TNA section, so I am wondering if TNA has gotten any better. I quit watching TV, including wrestling, last year and TNA was terrible. Since I have heard that the wrestling has gotten better as well as the storylines. Is this true, is TNA a watchable product? Worth my time?


Not really. Every time it looks like they're about to turn a corner, they'll pull some stupid shit and be right back where they started. They built up Hernandez as a credible singles wrestler only to have him cash in his title shot in what was already a four-way match, then be a complete non-factor and have Styles win the match (though that was the right call).


----------



## Dark Church

I have watched some ROH recently so here are some random ratings.

Nigel/Marufuji - GBH V Night 2 - ****
KENTA/Danielson - GBH V Night 2 - ****3/4
Nigel/Danielson - Unified - ****
Team Danielson/Team Dellirious - Chicago Spectacular Night 2 - ***1/2
Nigel/Jacobs/Black/Lynn - Eliminating The Competition - ***1/4


----------



## Sephiroth

Everytime KENTA/Danielson doesn't get Five Stars, God kills a kitten.


----------



## ADN

DGUSA 7/25 Show is now available for pre-order 










The lineup for the "Open The Historic Gate" DVD features:
1) BxB Hulk vs. YAMATO
2) Kenn Doane vs. Too Cold Scorpio
3) Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw, Fire Ant & Soldier Ant vs. Hallowicked, Amasis, Gran Akuma & Icarus
4) Dragon Kid vs. Masato Yoshino
5) CIMA & Susumu Yokosuka vs. The Young Bucks
6) Naruki Doi vs. Shingo

Bonus Disc:
1) FRAY! featuring Cheech, Cloudy, Johnny Gargano, Louis Lyndon, Lince Dorado, Andy Harner, Aaron Arbo and Chris Jones
2) Alternative Angle Replays Of Entire Card
3) "Enter The Dragon" PPV Preview & Promo Spot
4) Bonus Match #1 - FIP vs. Dragon Gate - BxB Hulk, Jack Evans & Yamato vs. Delirious, Jigsaw & Hallowicked (9.29.07 - FIP Cage of Pain II - Crystal River, FL)
5) Bonus Match #2 - BxB Hulk, Jushin Liger, Jack Evans & Matt Sydal vs. Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, Magnitude Kishiwada & Kevin Steen (11.23.06 - Crown Gate - Osaka, Japan)


----------



## Merc_With_A_Mouth

Maxx Hero said:


> I know this has nothing to do with indy DVD's, but it isn't worth its own thread here and I don't want to put it in the TNA section, so I am wondering if TNA has gotten any better. I quit watching TV, including wrestling, last year and TNA was terrible. Since I have heard that the wrestling has gotten better as well as the storylines. Is this true, is TNA a watchable product? Worth my time?


I would say mid 07 it got very bad as well.

But now that AJ is champ, and how it seems like Sting is on his way out, it might get better. They haven't had a TON of great matches on PPVs this year. Really the main ones that come to mind are
Shelley/Sabin (Genesis)
Angle/Jarrett II (Genesis)
Ultimate X (Destination X)
3D/Beer Money (Lockdown)
MCMG + Bashir/Lethal Consequences + Eric Young (Sacrifice)
AJ/Booker (Sacrifice)
X-Division KOTM (Slammiversary)
Steel Asylum (Hard Justice)
Joe/Daniels (No Surrender)
AJ/Morgan/Hernandez/Angle/Sting (No Surrender)

Like I said though, I would think that you should start watching again just because AJ is the champ.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

Thanks for the feedback on websites peeps.


----------



## Meteora2004

Just ordered The Future is Now, Fourth Anniversary Show and Glory by Honor VI Night 1 for $34.95 total; thanks for the help, guys.


----------



## peep4life

Dark Church said:


> I have watched some ROH recently so here are some random ratings.
> 
> Nigel/Marufuji - GBH V Night 2 - ****
> KENTA/Danielson - GBH V Night 2 - ****3/4
> Nigel/Danielson - Unified - ****
> Team Danielson/Team Dellirious - Chicago Spectacular Night 2 - ***1/2
> Nigel/Jacobs/Black/Lynn - Eliminating The Competition - ***1/4


Not giving Nigel/Danielson Unified the Full Five is punishable by waterboarding hear in the states.


----------



## KingCannabis

Dark Church said:


> I have watched some ROH recently so here are some random ratings.
> 
> Nigel/Marufuji - GBH V Night 2 - ****
> KENTA/Danielson - GBH V Night 2 - ****3/4
> Nigel/Danielson - Unified - ****
> Team Danielson/Team Dellirious - Chicago Spectacular Night 2 - ***1/2
> Nigel/Jacobs/Black/Lynn - Eliminating The Competition - ***1/4


Only four stars for Nigel/Danielson from Unified?!  

Wow, that's criminal, it really is. That's their best match in my opinion and easily ****3/4 if not a full five.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

The stupid ringpost spot and getting rid of the ropebreaks so early are annoying.


----------



## Mark.

*ROH - Manhattan Mayhem III*

*Kenny King & Rhett Titus vs The Young Bucks* - ****1/2*

*Jimmy Rave vs Necro Butcher* - ***1/2*

*Sonjay Dutt vs Roderick Strong* - ****1/2*

*Four Corner Survival
Claudio Castagnoli vs Roderick Strong vs Colt Cabana vs Bryan Danielson* - ****1/2*


*ROH World Tag Team Championship
Submissions Match
American Wolves vs Kevin Steen & El Generico*

Probably not their best match, but very enjoyable. This was really the typical standard of their series (against each other, not Steen teaming with Dragon or Jay against the Wolves), which is not a bad thing, rather just what I've come to expect from them. There were a couple things I didn't like about this, though. One, Davey's SSP to the outside. Davey likes to go all-out in his matches, but this was really a face move. Davey's a great heel, but it's this sort of thing that gets a positive fan reaction and makes it difficult to root against him. In his promos, he comes across as a dick that you want to see get beat up by Steen & Generico, but in the ring, when he does these big dives, it's hard not to like them, and I don't mean in a "heel you want to cheer, but boo anyway" kind of way. Anyway, it was easily the best match of the night so far - they brought the hate, the intensity, the crowd was electric and it was very enjoyable to watch. I really just hope they can make it to the next level of a match without being so spot heavy and so reliant on BIG moves. Generico in particular, everything he did in this match was pretty much just his main moves. I hope they solve these problems because I think they can put on something spectacular, especially when Ladder War II occurs.

****3/4*


*Guido Maritato vs Jay Briscoe - **1/2*


*ROH World Championship
Three-Way Elimination Match
Jerry Lynn vs Austin Aries vs Tyler Black*

I have to say, I REALLY liked this match. I'm surprised at how good it was, because I haven't been high on Lynn or Tyler at all lately, but Aries was easily the best thing about this. He made it into a very good match. It had some good drama to it, namely the finisher kickouts. What made it dramatic the most was probably the crowd reaction. As soon as Lynn was eliminated they were just on their feet and livened up significantly, anticipating a new champ and they didn't quieten down. Aries' legwork played a bigger part than I thought it would, which I liked. I think Tyler could've sold it better, but Aries kept on it and at least he collapsed under the pressure when trying for the Buckle Bomb. Very good match and everything that comes after Lynn's elimination is great stuff. Well worth seeing for the title change alone, but it was a very enjoyable match.

****3/4*​


----------



## Sephiroth

Yeah, Unified main event is very overrated. As are most Nigel/Danielson matches. My favorites are 6YA and Driven.


----------



## seabs

*Watched it recently and I have it at ****3/4. Driven is their only match I have at the full 5.*


----------



## Cleavage

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOlXw7I5mFk&feature=sub

*ROH Video Wire 9/22/09 is up.*


----------



## erikstans07

Great promo from Hero. I'm really looking forward to Hero/Kingston in NY. This weekend should be a good one. Too bad I'll have to wait for the DVDs.


----------



## Platt

Possibly Hero's best promo ever, fantastic stuff.


----------



## jawbreaker

Just watched Chikara's Young Lions Cup VII Night 2. It was pretty good. MOTN was either Arik Cannon vs. Jigsaw or Trik Davis vs. Shane Hollister. Best moment was BY FAR Crabtree coming out pretending to be "young and cool". I thought Vokoder was over-exposed in the six-man elimination match, though the guillotine STO (?) is a really cool finisher.

Completely Bullshit Star Ratings~! (TM)

1. Yellow Dog vs. Vokoder - *
2. Soldier Ant vs. Carpenter Ant - **1/4
3. Ryan Cruz vs. Darin Corbin - **3/4
4. Shane Hollister vs. Trik Davis - ***1/2
5. El Leonino vs. Grizzly Redwood - *3/4
6. Player Uno vs. Player Dos - **3/4
7. Arik Cannon vs. Jigsaw - ***1/2
8. Pierrothito vs. Mascarita Dorado (skipped this match)
9. Six-way YLC Eliminator - ***

I may be shortchanging Uno vs. Dos and Cruz vs. Corbin, but I don't particularly care. Cruz vs. Corbin was a fun match to watch, if just for the slo mo section.


----------



## Cleavage

Platt said:


> Possibly Hero's best promo ever, fantastic stuff.


Have to agree with you, I liked the Hero promo that he cut on Kenta a couple of video wires ago but this one toped it.


----------



## KingCrash

Fantastic promo from Hero and it looks like Davey's singles push to a title shot might begin soon. It would suck to see the Wolves pushed back but besides Black Davey looks like the most logical next champ.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I would be happy if the main event scene was Aries, Strong, Davey, Tyler, Hero, and Kingston.


----------



## Lost10

Anyone knows what's the shipping type of PWG? I mean, ROH use to send you the DVDs outside your home. Does the same happens with PWG?


----------



## Platt

Was going to pre-order the DGUSA DVD but $15 for shipping to the UK :no: no way I'm getting it from them now.


----------



## -GP-

Platt said:


> Was going to pre-order the DGUSA DVD but $15 for shipping to the UK :no: no way I'm getting it from them now.


When does it come out?
I'd think they'd have it at the Dragon Gate UK show.


----------



## Platt

10/4. Hoping they do cos theres no way I'm paying that much, hope a-merch or highspots stock future ones as well.



> RING OF HONOR BUY 3, GET 2 FREE DVD SALE!!!
> 
> You can now get 2 free Ring of Honor DVD's with every 3 you purchase. Non-ROH titles are not included in the sale. It is very important you read all of the directions below before placing your order:
> 
> 1) You will receive 2 Free Ring of Honor DVD for every 3 you purchase. If you buy 6 DVD's you get 4 free, if you buy 9 DVD's you get 6 free, if you purchase 12 DVD's you get 8 free, etc.. There is no limit. Your regular priced & free selections must be a Ring of Honor, Straight Shootin, or Secrets of the Ring title. Non ROH titles are not included in this sale. You may add other items to your order but they would not count towards the sale promotion.
> 2) Place the items you are ordering in the shopping cart at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. Write in your free selections in the "Special Instructions" section so you are not charged for the items. If you place your free items in the shopping cart you will be billed for them and adjustments will not be made.
> 3) Your free selections must be the lowest priced item you are buying.
> 4) This offer is good on all DVD's listed under the "Ring of Honor DVD's" & "Straight Shootin DVD" sections at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. NON ROH DVD ARE NOT INCLUDED IN THIS SALE.
> 
> Special Live Event Bonus: This sale will also be in effect at this weekend's live events in Boston & New York City.
> 
> Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Wednesday, September 30th at noon EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> *Please note the buy 3, get 2 free offer is ONLY good on Ring of Honor show titles, Best Of's, Straight Shootin', and Secrets of the Ring titles. This includes all ROH titles marked down in the "Weekly Specials" section.
> 
> NEW DVD RELEASES!!!
> 
> The following DVD's are now available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:
> 
> NWA Wrestling Legends Fanfest 2009- 25 Years After Starrcade with Ric Flair and Harley Race (DVD-R)
> 
> This year's activities kickoff on Thursday night, August 6 with two blockbuster question-and answer sessions! "25 Years After Starrcade" reunites former NWA World champions Nature Boy Ric Flair and Harley Race in a discussion certain to be as no-holds-barred as that legendary steel cage match more than a quarter-century ago. Flair won the championship from Race at Starrcade 83 in Greensboro, an event considered the forerunner of todays megabuck pay-per-views.
> 
> NWA Wrestling Legends Fanfest 2009 - Conversation with Cornette (DVD-R)
> 
> Jim Cornette, the always-outspoken, always-controversial, award-winning manager of The Midnight Express, finishes off Thursday with "A Conversation with Cornette", a late-night Q&A where among other things, wrestling's "Louisville Slugger" will take questions about his new book, "The Midnight Express 25th Anniversary Scrapbook". But you know that's not all...
> 
> NWA Wrestling Legends Fanfest 2009 - Memphis Roundtable (DVD-R)
> 
> A very special "Memphis Roundtable Discussion" with Lance Russell, Dave Brown, and Jerry Jarrett! Hosted by Scott Bowden.
> A comprehensive year-by-year review of the Memphis territory by those that witnessed and took part in the programs. Who was hot and why, and what didn't work out. From the early 70's to the end, this is one tremendous history lesson!
> 
> TNA Hard Justice 2009 (DVD)
> 
> Features Kurt Angle vs. Matt Morgan vs. Sting for the TNA World Title; Mick Foley vs. Kevin Nash for the TNA Legends Title; Homicide vs. Samoa Joe for the X-Title; plus more.
> 
> 1. Steel Asylum: Suicide vs. Chris Sabin vs. Amazing Red vs. Alex Shelley vs. Black Machismo vs. Daniels vs. Consequences Creed vs. D'Angelo Dinero
> 2. Bounty Match- All Weapons Are Legal: Abyss vs. Jethro Holiday
> 3. Feast or Fired Match: Hernandez vs. Big Rob
> 4. IWGP Tag Title Match: The British Invasion vs. Beer Money, Inc.
> 5. Mixed Tag Match For Knockouts Title: Angelina Love & Velvet Sky vs. ODB & Cody Deaner
> 6. X-Division Title Match: Homicide vs. Samoa Joe
> 7. TNA Tag Title NO DQ, Two Referees, Falls Count Anywhere Match: Scott Steiner & Booker T vs. Team 3D
> 8. TNA Legends Title Match: Mick Foley vs. Kevin Nash
> 9. TNA World Title Match: Kurt Angle vs. Matt Morgan vs. Sting


Why do they always have this sale when I'm waiting for a % one :no:


----------



## erikstans07

I like how they always say "...and is not good on any previously placed orders." like someone's gonna say "aww damn, can i use this sale on these 5 DVD's I bought 3 months ago?"


UGGGGHHHH! Release Threemendous II already!!


----------



## peep4life

Does anyone know if the Death before Dishonor VII shows were any good, I was thinking of taking advantage of the buy 3 get 2 sale if they were.


----------



## FITZ

Well lookd like I will be coming from ROH tommorrow with 5 new DVDs. Can't pass up that deal especially since I don't have to pay for shipping or wait for it to ship.

I don't have all that many ROH DVDs so any advice on the 5 best shows that they have avaiable?


----------



## Ross McTURTLE

I wish the people behind Bloodstained Memoirs would release the damn DVD.


----------



## seabs

*ROH – End Of An Age*

*Rhett Titus vs. Delirious vs. Sami Callihan vs. Egotistico Fantastico vs. Alex Payne vs. Silas Young* 
_*_

*Erick Stevens vs. Rasche Brown* 
_**_

*Petey Williams vs. Kenny King* 
_**3/4_

*KENTA vs. Tyler Black* 
_****1/4_

*Claudio Castagnoli & Joey Ryan vs. Colt Cabana & Brent Albright - Chicago Street Fight*
_**1/2_

*Roderick Strong vs. D-Lo Brown* 
_**1/2_

*American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico* 
_***3/4_

*Austin Aries vs. Nigel McGuinness - ROH World Championship*
_***1/2_

*Overall:*
_Apart from KENTA/Black, Wolves/Steenerico and Aries/Nigel the rest of the card is really poor and as a show it didn't feel anything great. The random 6MM or 4CS to get as many wrestlers on the card are fucking pissing me off._​


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

With sales down all across the board along with the shitty economy, the business has to find a way to give people a source of income.


----------



## Mark.

*ROH - Violent Tendencies



Kenny King & Rhett Titus vs Brent Albright & Erick Stevens - ***

Claudio Castagnoli vs Nigel McGuinness - ***

House of Truth vs Kevin Steen & El Generico - ***1/2

Six Man Mayhem
Rasche Brown vs Sami Callihan vs Delirious vs Joey Ryan vs Petey Williams vs Austin Aries - **3/4

D-Lo Brown vs Colt Cabana - **1/2*


*ROH World Tag Team Championship
American Wolves vs Roderick Strong & KENTA*

Can't wait to see this, just look at the talent involved. Not to mention that Davey has big issues with both of his opponents. Well, this certainly delivered. This was a great match, pure and simple. From start to finish, this had all of my attention. I especially liked things breaking down early because of all the tension there would be in a match like this. The only problem I have at all with this is that I don't think that in time it will stand out from the big matches the Wolves have had. They were pretty much doing their usual stuff. I think it could've been a few minutes less, because it got to a point where they were just repeating moves, particularly Roderick, and I didn't think it was completely necessary for Eddie to kick out of the Gibson Driver. I must say though, I loved the interactions with just about everyone. Eddie has improved so much that I love seeing him hold his own against Roderick and KENTA in standoffs. He may get his ass kicked most of the time and he's never in the ring longer than Davey, but it's just enough to show off his potential. He needs to face KENTA at one point, that match could make a real star out of him. Just a great match.

******


*Steel Cage Match
Jimmy Jacobs vs Tyler Black*

Eh, was hardly into this at all and didn't seem like the crowd was either. Could be because there's been very little heat to this feud and I just wanted it to be over. Dissapointing, because this feud had so much story behind it and potential, but it was as if they thought they could live totally on just those two things. Jimmy has been booked terrible. He's not the best wrestler on the roster and he can't be totally over on just his character alone. A win over Bryan Danielson once a year is not going to help him if it's not followed up on. He's looked bad in this last three feuds - Necro, Delirious, Aries, now this. I mean, look at Tyler. He's bigger than Jimmy, has been booked so much better, has gone over Jimmy a few times in this feud. Jimmy didn't get to look like a threat at all. Within this match he didn't get to look that strong either. The heat portion of the match was like a minute of Jimmy on offense, creating little support for Tyler. The only things I really liked about this was the callbacks to their history. From pre-AOTF, Jimmy doing that spinning headscissors that I haven't seen him do since they tagged as DIFH in WSX. And him also coming to the ring in the infamous bloodstained white jacket from AOTF's debut. Tyler barely has a character, so he couldn't do anything like that, unless there's some Misery Signals aspect of their relationship I've forgotten about. I also quite liked that sick Frogsplash off the cage, through the table for the win. Dissapointing end to a dissapointing feud that's done little for either man.

*****​


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH – Death Before Dishonor VII Night One*


El Generico vs. Sonjay Dutt - **1/4

Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The Super Smash Brothers - **3/4

D-Lo Brown vs. Frankie the Mobster – DUD

*Elimination Match*
Necro Butcher, Brent Albright, Colt Cabana, & Grizzly Redwood vs. Jimmy Rave, Joey Ryan, Claudio Castagnoli, & Bison Smith - ***

Kenny King vs. Kenny Omega - ***1/4 

Lance Storm & Kevin Steen vs. Chris Hero & Davey Richards - ***1/2

*ROH World Title - Four Corner Survival*
Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black vs. Jerry Lynn vs. Nigel McGuinness - ***1/2


Overall the show felt different because is seemed like everyone was having an off-night at the same time. The endings to King/Omega and the title match were also a little weird (but one's due to injury) and hopefully when they go back to Canada they don't bring Frankie back.​


----------



## Platt

Chikara sampler is up for sale http://www.smartmarkvideo.com/Chikara-DVD-2009-Chikara-Sampler/


----------



## Cleavage

ROH Glory By Honor VIII: The Final Countdown pics http://getlostphotography.smugmug.com/Other/2009-09-26-ROH2/9805820_9fbPZ#666174266_A8KR6


----------



## FITZ

Got my ROH DVDs in from highspots today. Should have the ratings up for at least the first show pretty soon. Not really sure what to expect from Caged Rage as I just ordered it for the Briscoes/Steenerico Cage match. After seeing Ladder War II I really wanted to see the first one so I went and ordered some of the shows that led up to it. 

Also bough Glory by Honor VII just because it looked pretty good.

Highspots has some great prices on ROH DVDs. A bunch for $10 and a few for $8.


----------



## KaijuFan

I really enjoyed Caged Rage, great show imo, which probably means everyone else hates it.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

The best reason to see Caged Rage is for the six man tag. AMERICAN WOLVES PREVIEW~!


----------



## Meteora2004

I'm selling my copy of Double Feature on eBay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270464002066


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

If any of you wanna see a nice tribute to Eddie Guerrero the week he died, watch Evans vs. Generico from All Star Weekend Night 1. It's the closest anyone's gotten to successfully pulling off the backflip DDT spot from the Eddie vs. Rey Halloween Havoc match.


----------



## Platt

TAKE 25% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!

You can now save 25% off your order on almost all items listed on the website with no minimum purchase. This sale includes all DVD's, tickets, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.

This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events.

To redeem your 25% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: oct25 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Offer ends on Tuesday, October 6th at noon EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. DVD Subscription Pacakges and Gift Certificates are the only items NOT included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.


----------



## erikstans07

superdupersonic said:


> If any of you wanna see a nice tribute to Eddie Guerrero the week he died, watch Evans vs. Generico from All Star Weekend Night 1. It's the closest anyone's gotten to successfully pulling off the backflip DDT spot from the Eddie vs. Rey Halloween Havoc match.


All Star Weekend *2* Night 1, that is.


----------



## HavocD

*ROH: Violent Tendencies*

Silas Young vs. Grizzly Redwood ***
Erick Stevens & Brent Albright vs. Kenny King & Rhett Titus ***1/2*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Nigel McGuinness ***1/4*
Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The House of Truth *****
*Six Man Mayhem:* Austin Aries vs. Joey Ryan vs. Petey Williams, vs. Delirious vs. Sami Callihan vs. Rasche Brown *****
D-Lo Brown vs. Colt Cabana ***1/2*
*ROH World Tag Title Match:* The American Wolves vs. KENTA & Roderick Strong *****1/4*
*Steel Cage Match: *Tyler Black vs. Jimmy Jacobs ****1/2*


----------



## Meteora2004

Fuck yeah, just won P:TFC on eBay for $15.37 total.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™

Can someone direct me to a 5 star spotfest please? I need something exciting I am very bored.


----------



## KaijuFan

Any of the Dragon Gate 6 man tags from the Supercard of Honors.


----------



## Kypsta

SaviorSelf said:


> Can someone direct me to a 5 star spotfest please? I need something exciting I am very bored.


DGUSA Chikara 8-Man Tag from Enter the Dragon. Fun, fun match, never slows down, ****1/2


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Check the Michinoku Pro match in ECW on my megapost for a spotfest.


----------



## HavocD

*ROH: End of an Age*

*Six Man Mayhem: *Rhett Titus vs. Delirious vs. Sami Callihan vs. Egotistico Fantastico vs. Alex Payne vs. Silas Young ****
Erick Stevens vs. Rasche Brown ***1/4*
Petey Williams vs. Kenny King *****
KENTA vs. Tyler Black ******
*Chicago Street Fight:* Claudio Castagnoli & Joey Ryan vs. Colt Cabana & Brent Albright ***1/2*
Roderick Strong vs. D-Lo Brown ***1/4*
The American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico ****3/4*
*ROH World Title Match: *Austin Aries vs. Nigel McGuinness ****1/2*

*ROH: Death Before Dishonor VII Night 1*

El Generico vs. Sonjay Dutt ***1/2*
Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The Super Smash Brothers *****
D-Lo Brown vs. Frankie the Mobster ***
*8-Man Elimination Match:* Necro Butcher, Brent Albright, Colt Cabana, & Grizzly Redwood vs. Jimmy Rave, Joey Ryan, Claudio Castagnoli, & Bison Smith *****
Kenny King vs. Kenny Omega *****
Lance Storm & Kevin Steen vs. Chris Hero & Davey Richards ****1/2*
*ROH World Title Four Corner Survival:* Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black vs. Jerry Lynn vs. Nigel McGuinness ****1/4*


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*ROH Death Before Dishonor VII Night One*

*Sonjay Dutt vs. El Generico*
***

*Super Smash Brothers vs. The Briscoes*
***1/4

*Team Cabana vs. The Embassy*
***

*Kenny Omega vs. Kenny King*
**3/4

*Lance Storm and Kevin Steen vs. Chris Hero and Davey Richards*
***1/2

*World Championship Four Corner Survival*
***3/4
Other than the botched 450, great match here.

Overall I really enjoyed the show, tbh. Other than the Frankie/D'Lo match, all of the matches were very well done.​


----------



## seabs

*I only bothered with the top 3 matches on Night 1, King/Omega and the tag were fun but the 4CS was just full of worthless nothingless. The match itself was just totally pointless and random and it was just 4 guys wrestling averagely with nothing else to it for 20 odd minutes.*


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Sounds like a bland version of the HDnet 4 way, which was good but I certainly wasn't in love with.


----------



## KingCrash

Is it just me or has Aries' reign been meh? The promos have certainly been better then Lynn but there's been nothing other then that. And after Aries/Petey in NYC if they can't build Tyler fast enough I think they're going to throw KENTA in a title match if they can.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Aries' reign has sucked shit so far.


----------



## seabs

*What exactly have they done with him since he won the title. He hasn't really gone anywhere properly. Some stuff with Omega and Petey and nothing that really ever got going with Danielson and Strong.

The best part of the 4 way was Aries' tights.*


----------



## Cleavage

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lc2JbRkwfTA&feature=sub

*ROH Video Wire 10/5/09*

Another graet promo by Hero, the should stop messing around with A Double and just give the belt to Hero.


----------



## Legend

Hopefully he goes over Black this time, but with it being Tyler's return bout I won't hold my breath. Great promo though.


----------



## KingKicks

After seeing him in NYC, I really hope Claudio is in for a big push now.

And Hero is certainly on a roll. Apparently great match with KENTA, beat Danielson, Storm and Kingston, aswell as some of the most enjoyable promos I've seen this year, Hero can do no wrong at the moment.


----------



## Platt

Maybe That Young Knockout Kid should be my next comp after I finish my American Wolves one.


----------



## Cleavage

Platt said:


> Maybe That Young Knockout Kid should be my next comp after I finish my American Wolves one.


Plz, plz, plz do I would give you the money right now.


----------



## Platt

When did he start with the new gimmick?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Hero comp should be:

vs. Bryan Danielson (Hell Freezes Over)
Hero/Necro/SD vs. Joe/Whitmer/Pearce (The 100th Show)
Cage of Death (Death Before Dishonor IV)
KOW vs. Aries/Strong (Glory By Honor V Night 2)
KOW vs. Briscoes (Final Battle 2006)
Hero/Morishima vs. Nigel/Doug (This Means War II)
Highlights of SNS hazing Bobby Dempsey
vs. Nigel McGuinness (Death Before Dishonor V Night 1)
vs. Claudio Castagnoli (Manhattan Mayhem II)
vs. Nigel McGuinness (Glory By Honor VI Night 1)
vs. El Generico (Glory By Honor VI Night 2)
vs. Claudio Castagnoli (Rising Above 2007)
vs. Nigel McGuinness (Breakout)
vs. Roderick Strong (The Battle For Supremacy)
Hero/Shiozaki vs. Strong/Marufuji (New Horizons)
Hero/Edwards vs. Steen/Jay (Eliminating the Competition)
Hero/Wolves vs. Steen/Generico/Dempsey (Stylin' & Profilin')
Hero/Wolves/Incognito vs. Steen/Generico/Jay/Magno (Take No Prisoners 2009)
vs. Tyler Black (The Homecoming II)
vs. Jerry Lynn (Never Say Die)
Hero/Wolves vs. KENTA/Steen/Generico
Hero/Davey vs. Lance/Steen (Death Before Dishonor VII Night 1)
vs. Lance Storm (Death Before Dishonor VII Night 2)
Hero/Wolves vs. KENTA/Dolphins
vs. KENTA
vs. Bryan Danielson (9/18/09)
vs. Eddie Kingston (Glory By Honor VIII)


----------



## KingCannabis

When did the singles match with Hero & KENTA happen? Is it supposed to air on HDNet sometime soon or what?


----------



## KingKicks

KENTA/Hero is next week.

The upcoming main events are:

10/5 - Tag Team Honor Rumble
10/12 - KENTA vs. Chris Hero
10/19 - Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson
10/26 - Kenny King vs. Eddie Kingston
11/2 - Colt Cabana vs. Nigel McGuinness
11/9 - The American Wolves vs. Bryan Danielson and Roderick Strong


----------



## KingCannabis

Benjo™;7690083 said:


> KENTA/Hero is next week.
> 
> The upcoming main events are:
> 
> 10/5 - Tag Team Honor Rumble
> 10/12 - KENTA vs. Chris Hero
> 10/19 - Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson
> 10/26 - Kenny King vs. Eddie Kingston
> 11/2 - Colt Cabana vs. Nigel McGuinness
> 11/9 - The American Wolves vs. Bryan Danielson and Roderick Strong


Oh hell yeah! 10/12, 10/19 and 11/9 should all be damn awesome. I don't follow ROH as closely as I used to so this is all a pleasant surprise to me.


----------



## Sephiroth

Ew, a Hero comp. You might as well make a Grizzly Redwood comp while you're just wasting your time on shitty ROH runs.


----------



## Platt

American Wolves comp is good though?


----------



## Sephiroth

Ladder War II = No buys

You should make comps dedicated to feuds and years. A 2005 comp would be excellent and I'm sure a lot of the newer ROH fans here who don't own many shows back then would love it.


----------



## KaijuFan

Ladder War 2 = fucking amazing.

I'd buy the Wolves comp


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Throw in Hero/Jigsaw vs. Nigel/Claudio on the Hero comp.

As for a Wolves comp (tags and 6 man matches only, Wolves have to be teaming up)

Wolves vs. Steenerico (Motor City Madness 2009)
Wolves/Hero vs. Steenerico/Dempsey (Stylin' & Profilin')
Wolves vs. Strong/Albright (Insanity Unleashed)
Wolves vs. Steenerico (Seventh Anniversary Show)
Wolves/Hero/Incognito vs. Steenerico/Jay/Magno (Take No Prisoners 2009)
Wolves vs. Steenerico (4/10/2009)
Wolves/Grenier vs. Danielson/Steenerico (The Hunt Begins)
Wolves vs. Tyler/Danielson (Tag Title Classic)
Wolves vs. Steen/Jay (The Homecoming II)
Wolves vs. Steen/Danielson (Validation)
Wolves vs. Tyler/Danielson II
Wolves/Hero vs. KENTA/Steenerico
Wolves vs. Steenerico (Manhattan Mayhem III)
Wolves vs. KENTA/Strong (Violent Tendencies)
Wolves vs. Steenerico (End of an Age)
Wolves/Hero vs. KENTA/Dolphins
Wolves vs. Dolphins
Wolves vs. Young Bucks
Wolves vs. Steenerico (Glory By Honor VIII)


----------



## Platt

2006 RING OF HONOR DVD'S ONLY $8 EACH

For a limited time, select Ring of Honor event DVD's from 2006 are on sale for only $8 each!!! Offer is valid while supplies last.

2006 Shows:

-Tag Wars 2006 1/27/06 (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Bryan Danielson & Jay Lethal Tag Title Match; the semi-finals and finals of Trios Tournament 2006, Christopher Daniels vs. Low Ki)
-Dissension 1/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles ROH World Title Match; Aries & Strong vs. Jacobs & Whitmer ROH Tag Title Match; Daniels vs. Sydal; Low Ki vs. Jack Evans)
-Unscripted II 2/11/06 (CM Punk's surprise return as he teams with Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave & Adam Pearce, Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries for the Pure Title)
-Fourth Anniversary Show 2/25/06 (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal ROH Tag Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave World Title Match)
-Dragon Gate Challenge 3/30/06 (Generation Next vs. Blood Generation; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi; Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels, Homicide vs. Colt Cabana; Alex Shelley & Jimmy Rave vs. Bryan Danielson & Delirious)
-Weekend of Champions Night 1 4/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Yang ROH World Title; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match, Nigel McGuinness vs. Christopher Daniels Pure Title Match)
-Weekend of Champions Night 2 4/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title vs. Pure Title; Aries & Strong vs. Rave & Shelley for the Tag Titles; Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal)
-How We Roll 5/12/06 (Bryan Danielson & Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage & Colt Cabana; Austin Aries vs. Jay Briscoe; Roderick Strong vs. Mark Briscoe)
-Destiny 6/3/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong ROH Tag Title Match; Christopher Daniels vs. BJ Whitmer)
-Throwdown 6/23/06 (KENTA vs. Roderick Strong; Bryan Danielson vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs ROH World Title Match; Necro Butcher vs. Adam Pearce; Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards vs. Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
-Chi Town Struggle 6/24/06 (KENTA vs. Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; ROH vs. CZW Six Man Tag War)
-Generation Now 7/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match, Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage, Generation Next's Last Stand as Aries, Strong, Evans, & Sydal team up together for the final time)
-Time To Man Up 8/4/06 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. KENTA & Davey Richards; AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe; Bryan Danielson vs. Jack Evans)
-Anarchy In The UK 8/13/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Matt Sydal; BJ Whitmer vs. Go Shiozaki; Bryan Danielson vs. SUWA ROH World Title Match)
-Gut Check 8/26/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match; Briscoes vs. Homicide & Davey Richards)
-Survival of the Fittest 2006 10/6/06 (First round matches include: Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson, Christopher Daniels vs. Austin Aries, Briscoes vs. Homicide & Roderick Strong, Matt Sydal vs. Davey Richards, Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
-Motor City Madness 10/7/06 (Briscoes vs. Samoa Joe & Homicide STREET FIGHT; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match)
-Suffocation 10/27/06 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Steve Corino & Adam Pearce, Matt Sydal vs. Delirious, Jay Briscoe vs. Davey Richards, Austin Aries vs. Claudio Castagnoli, Christopher Daniels vs. Brent Albright)
-The Bitter End 11/4/06 (KENTA vs. Matt Sydal; Homicide vs. Steve Corino Fight Without Honor; Samoa Joe & Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson & Jimmy Rave)
-Black Friday Fallout 11/24/06 (Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. Davey Richards & Delirious, Samoa Joe vs. Jay Briscoe, Kings of Wrestling vs. Aries & Strong World Tag Team Title Match, Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave, Mark Briscoe vs. Shingo)
-Dethroned 11/25/06 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe Falls Count Anywhere Elimination Street Fight; Davey Richards vs. Austin Aries; Chris Hero & Cladio Castagnoli vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal World Tag Team Title Match)
-Chicago Spectacular Night 1 12/8/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe ROH World Title Steel Cage Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Matt Sydal & Shingo Dragon Gate Rules; Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Homicide vs. Brent Albright)
-Chicago Spectacular Night 2 12/9/06 (Bryan Danielson, Jimmy Rave, Shingo, & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious, Colt Cabana, Nigel McGuinness, & BJ Whitmer Eight Man Elimintation Tag; Adam Pearce vs. Homicide Steel Cage Match; Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe; Davey Richards vs. Jay Briscoe)


$10 OFF RING OF HONOR RESERVED SEATING TICKETS!!!

You can now save $10 off all reserved seating tickets for upcoming shows. Prices have already been reduced on the website to reflect the sale. Tickets have been discounted for the following events:

10/9- Collinsville, IL (St. Louis area)
10/10- Indianapolis, IN
11/5- Philadelphia, PA
11/6- Philadelphia, PA
11/7- Edison, NJ
11/13- Novi, MI (Detroit area)
11/14- Mississauga, Ontario
12/5- Chicago Ridge, IL
12/18- Manassas, VA
12/19- New York, NY
2/12- Boston, MA
4/23- Dayton, OH

Sale ends Thursday, October 8th at noon EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on new orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com.


----------



## Meteora2004

Nice sale; hopefully 3rd row balcony tickets for NYC are put up before Thursday so I can snap those up.


----------



## KingCrash

*CZW – Down With The Sickness 4-Ever 2009*


Trent Acid vs. Jon Dahmer – 1/2*

The Spanish Armada (LJ Cruz and Alex Colon) vs. Team Macktion - **1/4

Greg Excellent vs. Drew Gulak - **

B-Boy vs. Devon Moore vs. Scotty Vortekz - ***

*CZW World Tag Team Titles*
The Best Around vs. Tyler Veritas & Adam Cole - **1/4 

*CZW World Junior Heavyweight Title*
Egotistico Fantastico vs. Drew Blood - ***

*Dream Partner Tag Match (Which It Honestly Never Was)*
Jon Moxley & Nick Gage vs. xOMGx & DJ Hyde - *1/2

*CZW UltraViolent Underground Title - Devil Wears Prada Deathmatch*
Danny Havoc vs. Sami Callihan - **


More of the norm for CZW as DJ Hyde "takes over" and The Devil Wears Prada Deathmatch would make Russo proud. The “Never Come Back” chants for Acid were pretty great though.​


----------



## MrPaiMei

HELP from the board: I got maaad ROH shows from 06-08 and scattered shows from before... what's OOP/could make me a lil cash on ebay?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Pretty much anything from 2006 should be a starting bid of $24.99 with a buy it now of AT LEAST $40. As for 2007, make sure not to let anyone buy Good Times Great Memories or Glory By Honor VI Night 1 from you for very cheap. Vendetta II is a good sell since that was out in about a year. Driven 2008 sold out in just SEVEN MONTHS.


----------



## kwjr86

06-08 Here are the OOPS through the ROH Site:

100. The 100th Show - Philadelphia, PA 4/22/06 ---(1/6/09)
104. Ring of Homicide - Edison, NJ 5/13/06 ---(1/29/09)
106. In Your Face - New York, NY 6/17/06 ---(8/25/08)
109. Death Before Dishonor IV - Philadelphia, PA 7/15/06 ---(10/8/08)
113. Fight of the Century - Edison, NJ 8/5/06 ---(10/16/08)
119. Glory By Honor V: Night 2 - New York, NY ---(11/25/08)
123. Irresistible Forces - Chicago Ridge, IL 10, 28/06 ---(12/11/07)
130. International Challenge - Hartford, CT 12/22/06 ---(1/4/08)
131. Final Battle 2006 - New York, NY 12/23/06 ---(12/15/08)
132. Dedicated - Braintree, MA 1/26/07 ---(5/5/08)
133. Battle of the Icons - Edison, NJ 1/27/07 ---(11/29/08)
140. All Star Extravaganza III - Detroit, MI 3/30/07 ---(5/19/09)
145. Good Times, Great Memories - Chicago Ridge, IL 4/28/07 ---(7/1/09)
148. A Fight at the Roxbury - Roxbury Crossing, MA 6/8/07 ---(10/16/08)
150. United We Stand - Dayton, OH 6/22/07 ---(4/23/09)
162. Honor Nation - Roxbury Crossing, MA 10/5/07 ---(3/4/09)
167. Glory By Honor VI: Night 2 - New York, NY 11/3/07 ---(6/16/09)
178/179. Double Feature - Dover, NJ 3/14/08-3/15/08 ---(5/14/09)
192. Vendetta II - Chicago Ridge, IL 6/28/08 ---(7/11/09)
201. Driven 2008 - Boston, MA 9/19/08 ---(7/10/09)


----------



## MrPaiMei

Nice, I've got like 11 or 12 off that list alone. Spike Lee Nike Big's here i come


----------



## Platt

RING OF HONOR BUY 3, GET 2 FREE DVD SALE!!!

You can now get 2 free Ring of Honor DVD's with every 3 you purchase. Non-ROH titles are not included in the sale. It is very important you read all of the directions below before placing your order:

1) You will receive 2 Free Ring of Honor DVD for every 3 you purchase. If you buy 6 DVD's you get 4 free, if you buy 9 DVD's you get 6 free, if you purchase 12 DVD's you get 8 free, etc.. There is no limit. Your regular priced & free selections must be a Ring of Honor, Straight Shootin, or Secrets of the Ring title. Non ROH titles are not included in this sale. You may add other items to your order but they would not count towards the sale promotion.
2) Place the items you are ordering in the shopping cart at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. Write in your free selections in the "Special Instructions" section so you are not charged for the items. If you place your free items in the shopping cart you will be billed for them and adjustments will not be made.
3) Your free selections must be the lowest priced item you are buying.
4) This offer is good on all DVD's listed under the "Ring of Honor DVD's" & "Straight Shootin DVD" sections at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. NON ROH DVD ARE NOT INCLUDED IN THIS SALE.

Special Live Event Bonus: This sale will also be in effect at this weekend's live events in Collinsville, IL and Indianapolis, IN.

Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Sunday, October 11th at 6 PM EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.

*Please note the buy 3, get 2 free offer is ONLY good on Ring of Honor show titles, Best Of's, Straight Shootin', and Secrets of the Ring titles. This includes all ROH titles marked down in the "Weekly Specials" section.


NEW DVD RELEASE!!!

The following DVD is now available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:

YouShoot with New Jack (DVD-R)

Well I guess it's our fault. We said "ask anything".

New Jack is in the vaunted YouShoot hotseat and he's having a blast. No, wait...he's pissed. No, he's happy again...ugh!

Live the highs and lows with us as we bring you another uncensored, unscripted, unapologetic exploitation of the very concept of the shoot-style interview.

We had the interview over to you in YouShoot and the show is yours. Also, there is an awesome bonus feature where New Jack, Mustafa, and Jim Cornette meet and talk out their Smoky Mountain issues. It was unplanned and unexpected, but it happened before our cameras.

Only on YouShoot.


----------



## Sephiroth

I swear to God, everyone in the WWE/TNA sections are just total tools. Most of the replies to Aaron's 20 Questions threads are pathetic (not the replies that actually answer the questions...well some). Is it that hard to understand that he's simply posing questions, not saying them to be condescending or to troll? 

If I said "Is the WWE making the right choice by pushing John Morrison with the IC Title?", they'd probably reply back with "Wow, you're an idiot. Morrison deserves it and you hate wrestling."


----------



## Spartanlax

ALL OF THOSE ROH DVDS ARE OUT OF PRINT?!

MWUAHAHAHAHAH! MONEY-LAND HERE I COME!


----------



## MrPaiMei

Seriously, my ROH dvd's are one o the few things I bought a bunch of NOT expecting to be an investment. Kinda pumped to flip these. Gonna go on a shopping spree through Bodega afterwards, already planned it


----------



## Platt

Some of the early OOP ones go for insane amounts as well, I've seen Empire State Showdown go for £170 (~$270)


----------



## WillTheBloody

Sephiroth said:


> I swear to God, everyone in the WWE/TNA sections are just total tools. Most of the replies to Aaron's 20 Questions threads are pathetic (not the replies that actually answer the questions...well some). Is it that hard to understand that he's simply posing questions, not saying them to be condescending or to troll?
> 
> If I said "Is the WWE making the right choice by pushing John Morrison with the IC Title?", they'd probably reply back with "Wow, you're an idiot. Morrison deserves it and you hate wrestling."


I agree that most of the children in those sections gave some weak, defensive answers, but Aaron's phrasing on some of his questions were meant to be condescending, so he'd better not be surprised if some people react like they've been insulted. This is just from the TNA one:

7. Who thought “The Pope” D’angelo Dinero was a good idea? Seriously, worst name ever.
14. Simon Diamond and D-Lo Brown: Are they the two worst road agents ever (non-Disco Inferno division)?
16. If Kevin Nash is such a big deal, why does he have the mid-card belt, the Legends title? Also, is that the worst named title in wrestling?

If you're a fan of Dinero, D'lo, Diamond, or Nash, you've basically been insulted for enjoying them. Had he phrased them without personal bias, or emphasized them being personal critiques rather than innocent inquiries, I think the reaction would've been better. I was going to answer some of the indy Q's, but in a lot of the questions, he seems to have already made up his mind. It's like on the _Colbert Report_ when Colbert would ask guests "George W. Bush: _great_ president or _the greatest_ president?". Then the WWE Section Kids scream "Bush is worst ALLTIME, omg r u stupids? LMAO GTFO noobs *** douche rocketship" and the whole goddamn thing loses purpose. Either ask the questions without bias or call them "20 Opinions". 

The funny thing is that I agree with all of Aaron's opinions that he expressed in the questions (especially about Eddie Edwards). Some questions, like whether Kaz would be as over as Suicide by now without the gimmick, should yield interesting answers, but only because the responder doesn't have to be on defense to answer it.

I'm probably reading too much into this, though.


----------



## PulseGlazer

WillTheBloody said:


> I agree that most of the children in those sections gave some weak, defensive answers, but Aaron's phrasing on some of his questions were meant to be condescending, so he'd better not be surprised if some people react like they've been insulted. This is just from the TNA one:
> 
> 7. Who thought “The Pope” D’angelo Dinero was a good idea? Seriously, worst name ever.
> 14. Simon Diamond and D-Lo Brown: Are they the two worst road agents ever (non-Disco Inferno division)?
> 16. If Kevin Nash is such a big deal, why does he have the mid-card belt, the Legends title? Also, is that the worst named title in wrestling?
> 
> If you're a fan of Dinero, D'lo, Diamond, or Nash, you've basically been insulted for enjoying them. Had he phrased them without personal bias, or emphasized them being personal critiques rather than innocent inquiries, I think the reaction would've been better. I was going to answer some of the indy Q's, but in a lot of the questions, he seems to have already made up his mind. It's like on the _Colbert Report_ when Colbert would ask guests "George W. Bush: _great_ president or _the greatest_ president?". Then the WWE Section Kids scream "Bush is worst ALLTIME, omg r u stupids? LMAO GTFO noobs *** douche rocketship" and the whole goddamn thing loses purpose. Either ask the questions without bias or call them "20 Opinions".
> 
> The funny thing is that I agree with all of Aaron's opinions that he expressed in the questions (especially about Eddie Edwards). Some questions, like whether Kaz would be as over as Suicide by now without the gimmick, should yield interesting answers, but only because the responder doesn't have to be on defense to answer it.
> 
> I'm probably reading too much into this, though.


You're definately right about me baiting a bit Will, but I want arguement and discussion. Straight questions are too likely to yeild one word and poorly thought out answers. When people are riled up, they consider what they'll say, or wander away, and honestly, if you can't handle being challenged on a wrestling opinion... 

The trick of this is turning these opinions into a coherent arguement, which has been turning around some of my expected answers- check the Answer to the Hernandez question in the actual article that was written about it, or the Iron Man escalation question (if you need a link, let me know).

Some of the answers are ridiculous but I'm getting enough fun answers and changing my stance just enough that I'm having a ton of fun with this.


----------



## -GP-

I was thoroughly amused to find out today that my Final Year Project supervisor is Dr. Steve Williams.

You can tell i'm easily amused...


----------



## Sephiroth

-GP- said:


> I was thoroughly amused to find out today that my Final Year Project supervisor is Dr. Steve Williams.
> 
> You can tell i'm easily amused...


"And your final grade is...DEATH!"


----------



## Spartanlax

Then, following a Doctor Bomb, the zombie corpse of TERRY FUCKIN' GORDY runs in and backdrop drivers you.

That'll teach you to hand work late in, asshole!


----------



## McQueen

Speaking of which Dr. Death has supposedly be rediagnosed with cancer again according to the news section on the man's site. That sucks ass.

Anyways i'm happy to announce I just ordered pretty much everything available from PWG for about the last year and a half so I can possibly contribute something to this thread again soon in a couple of weeks! :hb


----------



## Sephiroth

Spartanlax said:


> Then, following a Doctor Bomb, the zombie corpse of TERRY FUCKIN' GORDY runs in and backdrop drivers you.
> 
> That'll teach you to hand work late in, asshole!


Just reply with this:

"I rise up, not like a phoenix, but like the zombie corpse of Dick Murdoch. This brainbuster is for you."


----------



## -GP-

Sephiroth said:


> Just reply with this:
> 
> "I rise up, not like a phoenix, but like the zombie corpse of Dick Murdoch. This brainbuster is for you."


I think you just won.


----------



## Mark.

*ROH - End Of An Age


Kenny King vs Petey Williams - ****


*Tyler Black vs KENTA*

This I'm looking forward to. I've heard nought but good things and, even though Tyler has gotten really stale, KENTA will surely bring out the best in him. Great match, liked it a LOT and I'm not sure why. The action was quite typical of what you see from these two, but it must've been the psychology of the match. Tyler trying to hold his own against someone as dangerous as KENTA - getting destroyed by kicks early on, making a comeback but getting cut off early by a devastating and long series of big moves and strikes. The crowd seriously loved KENTA and popped for just about every move he did and KENTA knew that well enough, which is probably why that situation worked. The buildup to Tyler's next comeback was done really well and had a great payoff, despite there not being a lot of fire from Tyler. I can hardly say this was either guy's greatest performance, but something just worked between these two and I think they had good chemistry, despite the obvious botch at the end that kinda ruined a nice little sequence. The Go 2 Sleep kickout was a nice touch, but I felt quite unnecessary. I don't see the need for much more Tyler pushing, since in my opinion, he is already at a main event level and doesn't need such a rub like beating KENTA's main finisher. Worth seeing, for sure, but I don't think it will be loved by all.

******


*Street Fight
Claudio Castagnoli & Joey Ryan vs Colt Cabana & Brent Albright - **1/2

D-Lo Brown vs Roderick Strong - ***1/4

Kevin Steen & El Generico vs American Wolves - ***3/4*


*ROH World Championship
Austin Aries vs Nigel McGuinness*

Who's ready for a better match than their one at Rising Above? I KNOW I AM! I thought this was surprisingly good, given Nigel's condition. He was still pretty slow and didn't take many bumps aside from two Brainbusters, but he was certainly more agile than the night before, against Claudio. What they lacked in fast-paced, hard-hitting action, they made up in antics and personality. The promo they cut before this was hilarious and so was Aries continuously mocking Nigel for not being able to use the "McLariat". Aries was pretty great in this, despite those annoyingly obvious contrived spots he seems to do now where he gets caught in the ropes somehow. I'm glad Nigel was able to hit a Lariat in this, though it did seem to cause him pain, which leads me to wonder why he's even in this situation. Why bring him back when he's clearly not fully recovered? He needs the money? Sure. But why not give him some matches with lowcarders and jobbers to ease him into the process? Is anyone really expecting him to perform at the level he was last year? K, that's too obvious of a question, but I still wonder why he's wrestling big matches with the likes of Claudio, Tyler and Aries so soon. Really good match, but I don't think it should've been the main event.

****1/2*​


----------



## seabs

McQueen said:


> Anyways i'm happy to announce I just ordered pretty much everything available from PWG for about the last year and a half so I can possibly contribute something to this thread again soon in a couple of weeks! :hb


*You're in for some fun times :hb*


----------



## PulseGlazer

My DVD order is better so bite me McQueen (and on your birthday, burn). It's 12 discs of the best matches of Bill Watts Mid-South. I'll review some here, too.


----------



## seabs

*I've ordered the same comp Aaron. You getting the Memphis comp too?*


----------



## HavocD

*ROH: Death Before Dishonor VII Night 2*

Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The Super Smash Brothers *****
Bison Smith vs. Frankie the Mobster *DUD*
*Toronto Gauntlet:* Jerry Lynn vs. D-Lo Brown vs. Sonjay Dutt vs. Jimmy Rave vs. Necro Butcher vs. Davey Richards ****1/4*
*European Rules:* Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright *****
Tyler Black vs. Tyson Dux ***3/4*
*No Disqualification Match:* Joey Ryan vs. Colt Cabana *****
Kenny Omega, Jay, & Mark Briscoe vs. Austin Aries, Kenny King, & Rhett Titus ****3/4 - *****
Lance Storm vs. Chris Hero ****1/2 *


----------



## breaksilence

Hey guys just a quick question, are the latest PWG DVD's in widescreen format or standard TV ratio?


----------



## McQueen

Screw you Aaron you upstaging son of a bitch! 

I'll probably be getting some Mid-South myself pretty soon but I better take one thing at a time.


----------



## ADN

breaksilence said:


> Hey guys just a quick question, are the latest PWG DVD's in widescreen format or standard TV ratio?


BOLA 2008, Express Written Consent, Speed Of Sound and Guerre Sans Frontières are the only ones that I know are in Widescreen.


----------



## smitlick

anyone know any good sites for compilationss that actually let you sign up? i've tried DVD whatever and never been allowed to sign up..


----------



## seabs

*If the DBD weekend shows are anything to go by on what the ROH shows without Danielson, Nigel & Wolves will be like then they'll be extremely average. Not one match stood out. Imagine if Storm didn't wrestle that weekend.*


----------



## Tarfu

ADN said:


> BOLA 2008, Express Written Consent, *Speed Of Sound and Guerre Sans Frontières* are the only ones that I know are in Widescreen.


Where'd you hear this? If so, great, although I don't own a widescreen telly. Call me weird, but it always gives some weird big-time feeling to the shows.


----------



## ADN

Tarfu said:


> Where'd you hear this? If so, great, although I don't own a widescreen telly. Call me weird, but it always gives some weird big-time feeling to the shows.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xMqCwZVV6I
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YA8pwJu3cQ0


----------



## KingCrash

Seabs said:


> *If the DBD weekend shows are anything to go by on what the ROH shows without Danielson, Nigel & Wolves will be like then they'll be extremely average. Not one match stood out. Imagine if Storm didn't wrestle that weekend.*


Well hopefully Nigel & Bryan now being gone shocks them into doing something. On the plus side it looks like D'Lo and Lynn won't be back anytime soon and for at least November they're going to lean on KENTA as they've done this year for matchups.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Hopefully if ROH gets so desperate at some point the DG relationship is fixed up.


----------



## Spartanlax

Patching up with Dragon Gate wouldn't do anything; DG USA exists now, which means the special allure of seeing DG guys in NYC or Chicago is now gone.


----------



## Blasko

That and DG is just garbage.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

The thought of some supercard involving ROH, PWG, DGUSA, and a few NOAH guys is just too good.


----------



## seabs

*ROH and DG wont be going anywhere together now that DGUSA is doing so well. The ROH & PWG rosters pretty much intertwine anyway, only just PWG makes much better use and ROH basically rely on KENTA for MOTYC's atm.*


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

TAKE 30% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER
Sunday, October 11, 2009


TAKE 30% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!

You can now save 30% off your order on almost all items listed on the website with no minimum purchase. This sale includes all DVD's, tickets, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com. 

This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events.

To redeem your 30% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: oct30 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Offer ends on Friday, October 16th at 10 AM EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. DVD Subscription Pacakges and Gift Certificates are the only items NOT included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.


----------



## Meteora2004

Once I woke up and saw that third row balcony tickets were on sale (I've been waiting for them forever), I went right ahead and ordered them. Less than 90 minutes later they changed the sale to 40% off. I bought seven tickets, so the difference would've been $21, which was the cost of one ticket ... what the FUCK, ROH.


----------



## Platt

Could of sworn it was 25% last night then changed to 30% and now 40% in the space of a day. Sucks that I made an order in the last 25% sale considering it included a pre-order could of saved myself another $25 

TAKE 40% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!

Start your holiday shopping early. You can now save 40% off your order on almost all items listed on the website with no minimum purchase. This sale includes all DVD's, tickets, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com. 

This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events.

To redeem your 40% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: oct40 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Offer ends on Wednesday, October 14th at 4 PM EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. DVD Subscription Pacakges and Gift Certificates are the only items NOT included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases or previously placed orders. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.


----------



## FITZ

I would be laughing at you if 2 of those tickets weren't mine.

And I don't think Dragon Gate would really benefit from opening up their relationship with ROH again.

I'm looking at tickets to the Boston show and with 40% I think I want to go fro front row. I just find it ridiculous that it says the price is $50 and when I put 2 in my cart it shows that the total is $157 because the unit price is $50 and the "ext. price" is $150.

So it costs me $50 for one ticket and $150 for two?


----------



## KaijuFan

Lmao, same here Fitzy. At least we got our seats together and exactly where we want. To me, it's worth taking the hit.

10 bucks says they go to 50% off by the end of the night. The "please buy our DVDs sale!"


----------



## KingCrash

The worst part is I'm going to use the sale to get a couple of PWG titles for friends. You can almost see the desperation to sell DVDs right now.


----------



## FITZ

Well I guess patience paid off. I just added the tickets to my cart thinking how much it sucks that I have to pay extra and now it came up as $68 with shipping for the 2 front row tickets. Doesn't really get any better than that.


----------



## Meteora2004

Nice; if the NYC return date after FB is 2/13, I'll probably do the doubleshot and get GA for Boston.

Also, Kaiju, I wouldn't be surprised ; just in case I'm gonna wait till tomorrow before I order the three DVDs I want (FYF: Liverpool, 7AS and MMIII).


----------



## Spartanlax

40%? Okay, fine, I'll FINALLY pick up some DVDs after not ordering for...wow, has it only been a year? When did Gabe leave? Last show I bought was the last show he produced, the one in Edison.

Either way, 40% makes it worth it for some PWG goodness and perhaps an ROH DVD.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Looks for new FIP DVDs*

WHAT THE FUCK~!!!


----------



## Platt

Still want to know why the fuck they haven't put DDT4 on the site especially since they've been selling it at live events :cuss:

EDIT: now they've removed all pre-orders from the site for the sale, glad I got in earlier to order HIAC.


----------



## KingCrash

The only reason I can think of is maybe since Sabin & Shelley are on there and those are shows that happened after HDNET they won't sell them, because 99 isn't there either.


----------



## KingKicks

^ Actually that does make alot of sense. It's the only reason I could understand anyway.


----------



## MrPaiMei

That's it.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

99 used to be in stock.


----------



## MrPaiMei

It was a recent decree.


----------



## FITZ

Just put in my order for the 40% off sale. I'm now going to ROH shows in November, December, and February. 

2nd row for the Edison, NJ 
3rd row balcony for New York with Meteora and KaijuFan
And *1st fucking row* for Boston in February 

I feel like I got a great deal paying $111 for 2 second row tickets and two front row tickets. Would have picked up some DVDs but I still have 2 full ROH shows to watch, waiting for my DGUSA show to come in, and just won a PWG BOLA 2005 for like $2 off ebay.

Throw in maybe a WWE show or two from now until than and maybe a random indy show or two and things are looking good for me.


----------



## smitlick

nice i nearly picked some dvds up yesterday in the 25% so thank god i didnt...

EDIT
could someone delete the 3 posts below... somehow posted the message 4 times.


----------



## Platt

Why would MCMG being on the DVd stop them from selling them :S


----------



## Mark.

TNA may not allow it because they never learned to share.


----------



## Spartanlax

I know it's random asking here but whatever: think it'll be worth going to the ROH show in Edison coming up? It's only like a 30 minute drive.


----------



## Mark.

Like I tell anyone else who says they're easily able to go to an ROH show - do it!

I'm in Scotland, I would kill to go to any good indy show, let alone an ROH one.


----------



## KingKicks

Yeah I say go as well especially as it's only 30 minutes away.


----------



## FITZ

Spartanlax said:


> I know it's random asking here but whatever: think it'll be worth going to the ROH show in Edison coming up? It's only like a 30 minute drive.


I would be willing to drive 30 minutes to see just about any wrestling show. Plus with the 40% off sale you can get tickets at really good prices for the show. I paid $21 for a second row seat. You really can't beat that. 

And TNA really dislikes it when their guys are on other DVDs but that doesn't stop PWG and Highspots from selling DVDs with the MCMGs on them so I don't see why ROH would be any different.


----------



## jawbreaker

Platt said:


> Why would MCMG being on the DVd stop them from selling them :S


Pretty sure TNA doesn't allow it for reasons I have yet to figure out. Something to do with ROH having a TV deal, thus being competition for TNA, thus ROH doesn't get to sell DVDs with TNA wrestlers on them, which is why 99 has never been re-stocked and DDT4 never was.


----------



## jawbreaker

And definitely go to the show BTW, even if it's just an okay show it should still be pretty fun live.


----------



## Platt

and yet ROH is the main distributer for Shimmer which features numerous TNA wrestlers on every show,


----------



## PulseGlazer

This annoys me. ROH has this huge sale with absolutely nothing I want (I already have the PWG). Why do they only have terrible live event WWE dvds that no one wants?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Backlash 2009 is a fucking excellent show.


----------



## breaksilence

I'm going to pick up PWG Sells Out. I'm looking to get some other PWG DVD's aswell, anyone got any other recommendations?


----------



## KaijuFan

Express Written Consent ten fold! I adored this show and was blown away from every match. Totally recommend it.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

All Star Weekend V


----------



## Meteora2004

I ordered Arena Warfare, Best in the World, Fifth Year Festival: Liverpool, 7th Anniversary Show and Manhattan Mayhem III last night for $69.95 total; the only Milestone show I'm missing now is The 100th Show.


----------



## peep4life

I haven't bought an ROH show since Double Feature II and was looking into taking advantage of the 40% sale, but nothing really seems like a must buy. Are Manhattan Mayhem III and End of an Era worth picking up, they are the two shows that stand out to me.


----------



## KingCrash

Manhattan Mayhem III was good but if you've seen KENTA/Black and Wolves/Steenerico from it you can skip the rest.

And PWG's Threemendous II is finally out now. Don't know if ROH will carry it though.


----------



## jawbreaker

I thought End of an Age was pretty bad. Wasn't really feeling the KENTA/Black as much as most were, and while Wolves-Steenerico was good, it was far from the best in the feud (7YA, MCM, MM3, 5/30 HDnet were all better imo), so the DVD isn't really worth a buy. I'd recommend Never Say Die, personally.


----------



## Groovemachine

Just put in an order for Threemendous II and DDT4 2009, roll on the PWG awesomeness! Haven't ordered a PWG DVD in quite some time so I'm uber-excited.


----------



## Lost10

*THE BIG TEN SALE* 
Over 100 Ring of Honor DVD's on sale for $10 each including all in stock titles from 2002-2006, General Admission tickets to November events for only $10 each, plus save 10% off your next order. Read below for details.

*You can now purchase the following Ring of Honor DVD's for only $10 each: *
*2002 Shows:
*-*The Era of Honor Begins *2/23/02 (Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Christopher Daniels; Eddie Guerrero vs. Super Crazy)
*-Road To The Title* 6/22/02 (One night tournament to determine the four men who will compete for the ROH Title)
*-Unscripted* 9/21/02 (Paul London vs. Michael Shane Street Fight, Low Ki vs. Xavier ROH World Title Match, One Night ROH Tag Team Title Tournament)   -*Glory By Honor* 10/5/02 (Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe Fight Without Honor, Christopher Daniels vs. Doug Williams)
*-All Star Extravaganza* 11/9/02 (Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles; Shinjiro Otani & Masato Tanaka vs. Steve Corino & Low Ki; Christopher Daniels, Donovan Morgan, & Samoa Joe vs. Low Ki, Doug Williams, & Homicide; Bryan Danielson vs. Paul London)-*Night of the Butcher *12/7/02 (Homicide & Abdullah the Butcher vs. The Carnage Crew, Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson) 
-*Final Battle 2002 *(American Dragon Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe vs. Steve Corino) 


*2003 Shows:*


*-One Year Anniversary Show *2/8/03 (Low Ki vs. Paul London vs. AJ Styles; Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe; Mark Briscoe vs. Jay Briscoe; Homicide vs. Steve Corino)
*-Expect The Unexpected* 3/15/03 (CM Punk vs. Raven; Christopher Daniels & Xavier vs. AJ Styles & The Amazing Red Tag Team Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Homicide vs. BJ Whitmer vs. EZ Money #1 Contender's Match)
-*Night of the Champions *3/22/03 (Xavier vs. Samoa Joe ROH Title Match, Low Ki vs. Jody Fleisch) 
*-Retribution: Round Robin Challenge II *4/26/03 (Paul London, Christopher Daniels, & THe Amazing Red battle in the second annual Round Robin Challenge tournament; CM Punk vs. Homicide; Samoa Joe vs. Doug Williams ROH Title Match)
-*Night of the Grudges *6/14/03 (AJ Styles vs. Paul London, The Group vs. The Prophecy) 
*-Wrestlerave' 03* 6/28/05 (Homicide vs. Trent Acid Fight Without Honor; CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Raven & Christopher Daniels; Samoa Joe vs. Dan Maff ROH Title Match)
*-Death Before Dishonor* 7/19/03 (Paul London makes his final ROH appearance as he challenges Samoa Joe for the ROH World Title; Raven vs. CM Punk Dog Collar Match; Briscoes vs. AJ Styles & The Amazing Red; Jeff Hardy in ROH)
-*Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies* 8/16/03 (Steve Corino vs. Homicide; CM Punk vs. Samoa Joe)
*-Final Battle 2003* 12/27/03 (The Great Muta & Arashi vs. Christopher Daniels & Dan Maff, Homicide vs. Satoshi Kojima, AJ Styles vs. Kaz Hayashi)


*2004 Shows:
*
*-At Our Best* 3/13/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Jay Briscoe ROH World Title Cage Match; Scramble Cage II; CM Punk vs. AJ Styles with Ricky Steamboat at the guest referee)
-*ROH Reborn Stage 1* 4/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. CM Punk) 
*-ROH Reborn Stage 2 *4/24/04 (Briscoe Brothers vs. CM Punk & Colt Cabana Tag Team Title Match; Homicide vs. Bryan Danielson)
*-World Title Classic* 6/12/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk World Title Match; Danny Maff & BJ Whitmer vs. Colt Cabana & Ace Steel vs. The Briscoe Brothers vs. Jack Evans & Austin Aries Ultimate Endurance Match)
*-Survival of the Fittest* 6/24/04 (The first annual event features six matches to determine which wrestlers advance to the Survival of the Fittest elimination match main event)
-*Death Before Dishonor II Part 1 *7/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide, Briscoes vs. Punk & Cabana two out of three falls) 
-*Glory By Honor III *9/11/04 (Mick Foley debuts,Punk vs. Aries, Danielson vs. Shelley)
*-Midnight Express Reunion* 10/2/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match; Midnight Express Reunion of Jim Cornette, Bobby Eaton, Dennis Condrey, & Jim Cornette; Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal; Homicide vs. Nigel McGuinness)
*-Weekend of Thunder Night 1* 11/5/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jushin Liger; Austin Aries vs. CM Punk; Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. John Walters & Nigel McGuinness; Rocky Romero & Ricky Reyes vs. Jack Evans & Roderick Strong Tag Team Title Match)
-*All Star Extravaganza II* 12/4/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide; Low Ki vs. Austin Aries; CM Punk vs. Spanky; The Great Managerial Debate between Bobby Heenan & Jim Cornette)


*2005 Shows
*-*It All Begins *1/15/05 (Foley-Samoa Joe Confrontation, Danielson vs. Homicide, Aries first title defense) 
*-Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 3* 2/26/05 (Austin Aries vs. Samoa Joe World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide Falls Count Anywhere Match, CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave)
-*Trios Tournament 2005 *3/5/05 (One night, six man tag team tournament) 
-*Back To Basics *3/12/05 (Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. CM Punk & Spanky) 
*-Best Of American Super Juniors Tournament* 4/2/05 (Austin Aries vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, One Night Super Juniors Tournament, BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal for the vacant ROH Tag Titles)
-*Stalemate *4/16/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide in a lumberjack match, Austin Aries vs. James Gibson ROH World Title Match) 
*-Manhattan Mayhem* 5/7/05 (Homicide & Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal; Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley ROH World Title Match; CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave Dog Collar Match)
*-Nowhere To Run* 5/14/05 (CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave Steel Cage Match; Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match; Homicide vs. Doug Williams; Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs. Alex Shelley & Delirious; Nigel McGuinness vs. Colt Cabana)
*-Future Is Now* 6/12/05 (Austin Aries vs. Low Ki in a Non Sanctioned, Non Title Match; CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong, Homicide vs. James Gibson, Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness for the Pure Title)
*-Death Before Dishonor III* 6/18/05 (Austin Aries vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match; Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal, James Gibson vs. Nigel McGuiness vs. Homicide vs. Azrieal Four Corner Survival, AJ Styles vs. Petey Williams, Samoa Joe vs. Colt Cabana ROH Pure Title)
*-Sign of Dishonor* 7/8/05 (CM Punk vs. Jay Lethal ROH World Title; Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana; AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave; Samoa Joe vs. James Gibson vs. Austin Aries vs. Homicide)
*-Fate Of An Angel *7/16/05 (Matt Hardy vs. Christopher Daniels, CM Punk vs. James Gibson ROH World Title Match, AJ Styles vs. Roderick Strong)
*-Redemption *8/12/05 (CM Punk defends the ROH World Title against Christopher Daniels, James Gibson, & Samoa Joe in an elimination match; Matt Hardy vs. Homicide; Generation Next vs. The Embassy; Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal)
-*Survival of the Fittest 2005 *9/24/05 (Features 6 Man Survival of the Fittest Elimination Match)
*-Joe vs. Kobashi* 10/1/05 (Features the classic must see match featuring Samoa Joe vs. Kenta Kobashi)
*-Unforgettable* 10/2/05 (Kenta Kobashi & Homicide vs. Samoa Joe & Low Ki; Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Yang; James Gibson vs. Roderick Strong)
-*Enter The Dragon *10/14/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match, Homicide & Low Ki vs. Steve Corino & Colt Cabana)
*-Buffalo Stampede *10/15/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Steve Corino ROH World Title Match; Low Ki vs. Colt Cabana; Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe Pure Title Match; The Embassy vs. Generation Next NO DQ Six Man War)
-*This Means War *10/29/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. AJ Styles, Curry Man vs. Jay Lethal)
*-Showdown in Motown* 11/4/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Sabin ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley, AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Abyss & Jimmy Rave, plus a Four Corner Survival with Christopher Daniels vs. Samoa Joe vs. Colt Cabana vs. Homicide)





*-Steel Cage Warfare* 12/3/05 (Generation Next vs. Embassy Steel Cage Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Rocky Romero ROH World Title Match; Steve Corino vs. Homicide; Samoa Joe vs. Jay Lethal)
*-Final Battle 2005* 12/17/05 (Low Ki vs. KENTA GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title, Noamichi Marufuji vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match, Mamaluke & Rinuaro vs. Strong & Aries Tag Title Match, Joe vs. Daniels vs. Lethal vs. Whitmer)


*2006 Shows *
*-Hell Freezes Over *1/14/06 (Bryan Danielson defends the ROH World Title against CZW's Chris Hero; AJ Styles vs. Matt Sydal, Samoa Joe vs. BJ Whitmer, Christopher Daniels vs. Jay Lethal)
*-Tag Wars 2006 *1/27/06 (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Bryan Danielson & Jay Lethal Tag Title Match; the semi-finals and finals of Trios Tournament 2006, Christopher Daniels vs. Low Ki)
-*Dissension *1/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles ROH World Title Match; Aries & Strong vs. Jacobs & Whitmer ROH Tag Title Match; Daniels vs. Sydal; Low Ki vs. Jack Evans)
-*Unscripted II *2/11/06 (CM Punk's surprise return as he teams with Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave & Adam Pearce, Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries for the Pure Title)
-*Fourth Anniversary Show *2/25/06 (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal ROH Tag Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave World Title Match)
*-Arena Warfare* 3/11/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Alex Shelley World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. Matt Sydal, Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana vs. Samoa Joe)

*-Dragon Gate Challenge* 3/30/06 (Generation Next vs. Blood Generation; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi; Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels, Homicide vs. Colt Cabana; Alex Shelley & Jimmy Rave vs. Bryan Danielson & Delirious)
*-Supercard of Honor* 3/31/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match; Do Fixer vs. Blood Generation, the CZW-ROH War Continues, Christopher Daniels vs. Samoa Joe vs. Jimmy Jacobs)
*-Better Than Our Best* 4/1/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm ROH World Title Match, Colt Cabana vs. Homicide Chicago Street Fight, Generation Next vs. Blood Generation Tag Title Match, Do Fixer vs. The Embassy & Masato Yoshino)
-*Weekend of Champions Night 1* 4/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Yang ROH World Title; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match, Nigel McGuinness vs. Christopher Daniels Pure Title Match)
-*Weekend of Champions Night 2* 4/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title vs. Pure Title; Aries & Strong vs. Rave & Shelley for the Tag Titles; Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal)
*-How We Roll* 5/12/06 (Bryan Danielson & Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage & Colt Cabana; Austin Aries vs. Jay Briscoe; Roderick Strong vs. Mark Briscoe)
-*Destiny* 6/3/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong ROH Tag Title Match; Christopher Daniels vs. BJ Whitmer)
*-Throwdown* 6/23/06 (KENTA vs. Roderick Strong; Bryan Danielson vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs ROH World Title Match; Necro Butcher vs. Adam Pearce; Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards vs. Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
*-Chi Town Struggle* 6/24/06 (KENTA vs. Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; ROH vs. CZW Six Man Tag War)
*-War of the Wire II *7/28/06 (BJ Whitmer vs. Necro Butcher No Rope Barbed Wire Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide vs. Austin Aries vs. Delirious, Briscoes vs. Strong, & Evans)
*-Generation Now* 7/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match, Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage, Generation Next's Last Stand as Aries, Strong, Evans, & Sydal team up together for the final time)
*-Time To Man Up* 8/4/06 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. KENTA & Davey Richards; AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe; Bryan Danielson vs. Jack Evans)
*-Unified *8/12/06 (ROH World Champion Bryan Danielson vs. Pure Champion Nigel McGuinness in a Unification Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. The Briscoes World Tag Team Title Match, Doug Williams & Jody Fleisch vs. SUWA & Go Shiozaki)
*-Anarchy In The UK* 8/13/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Matt Sydal; BJ Whitmer vs. Go Shiozaki; Bryan Danielson vs. SUWA ROH World Title Match)
*-Epic Encounter II *8/25/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness 2/3 Falls World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & BJ Whitmer Tag Title Match, Matt Sydal vs. Delirious)
*-Gut Check* 8/26/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match; Briscoes vs. Homicide & Davey Richards)
*-Glory By Honor V Night 1 *9/15/06 (KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe; Samoa Joe faces Roderick Strong; Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards; Christopher Daniels vs. Nigel McGuinness)
-*Survival of the Fittest 2006* 10/6/06 (First round matches include: Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson, Christopher Daniels vs. Austin Aries, Briscoes vs. Homicide & Roderick Strong, Matt Sydal vs. Davey Richards, Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
-*Motor City Madness* 10/7/06 (Briscoes vs. Samoa Joe & Homicide STREET FIGHT; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match)
*-Suffocation* 10/27/06 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Steve Corino & Adam Pearce, Matt Sydal vs. Delirious, Jay Briscoe vs. Davey Richards, Austin Aries vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
*-Honor Reclaims Boston* 11/3/06 (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. KENTA & Davey Richards; Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious ROH World Title Match, Samoa Joe & Homicide & BJ Whitmer vs. The Briscoes & Steve Corino)

*-The Bitter End* 11/4/06 (KENTA vs. Matt Sydal; Homicide vs. Steve Corino Fight Without Honor; Samoa Joe & Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson & Jimmy Rave)
*-Black Friday Fallout* 11/24/06 (Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. Davey Richards & Delirious, Samoa Joe vs. Jay Briscoe, Kings of Wrestling vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong World Tag Team Title Match, Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave, Mark Briscoe vs. Shingo)

*-Dethroned* 11/25/06 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe Falls Count Anywhere Elimination Street Fight; Davey Richards vs. Austin Aries; Chris Hero & Cladio Castagnoli vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal World Tag Team Title Match)
*-Chicago Spectacular Night 1* 12/8/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe ROH World Title Steel Cage Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Matt Sydal & Shingo Dragon Gate Rules; Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Homicide vs. Brent Albright)
*-Chicago Spectacular Night 2* 12/9/06 (Bryan Danielson, Jimmy Rave, Shingo, & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious, Colt Cabana, Nigel McGuinness, & BJ Whitmer Eight Man Elimintation Tag; Adam Pearce vs. Homicide Steel Cage Match; Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe; Davey Richards vs. Jay Briscoe)


*2007 Shows*
*-Fifth Year Festival: New York *2/16/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Samoa Joe; Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave ROH World Title Match; Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong World Tag Team Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness & Colt Cabana)
*-Fifth Year Festival: Dayton *2/23/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. BJ Whitmer ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards; Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries Dragon Gate Open The Brave Gate Championship; Homicide vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jay Briscoe)
*-Fifth Year Festival: Finale* 3/4/07 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide; Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Rave Fight Without Honor, BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs Falls Count Anywhere, Doi & Shingo vs. Davey Richards & Roderick Strong, Briscoe vs. Briscoe)
*-Fighting Spirit *4/14/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong & Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans & Delirious, Doug Williams vs. Colt Cabana, El Generico & Kevin Steen vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe)
*-The Battle of St. Paul* 4/27/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels FIP World Title; Colt Cabana & Homicide vs. Brent Albright & Adam Pearce Anything Goes Match; Rocky Romero vs. Jack Evans vs. Delirious vs. Erick Stevens)
*-Respect Is Earned* 5/12/07 (Ring of Honor's 1st PPV; Bryan Danielson & Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness & KENTA; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Matt Sydal & Claudio Castagnoli World Tag Team Title Match; Rocky Romero vs. Naomichi Marufuji; Delirious vs. Roderick Strong)
*-Domination* 6/9/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Hero & Castagnoli for the Tag Titles 2/3 Falls; Delirious vs. Rocky Romero; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw)
*-Live In Osaka* 7/17/07 (CIMA, Naomichi Marufuji, & Bryan Danielson vs. Masaaki Mochizuki, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero; Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe vs. SHINGO & Susumu Yokosuka World Tag Team Title Match; Ryo Saito, Matt Sydal, & Dragon Kid vs. Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, & Delirious; Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans)
*-Race To The Top Tournament Night 1* 7/27/07 (Eight first round tournament matches; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness & Bryan Danielson World Tag Team Title Match)
*-Caged Rage* 8/24/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico World Tag Title Steel Cage; Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans Steel Cage Match; Takeshi Morishima vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. PAC)
*-Survival of the Fittest 2007 *10/19/07 (First Round Match include: Brent Albright vs. Roderick Strong; Chris Hero vs. Karl Anderson; Rocky Romero vs. TJ Perkins; Delirious vs. Austin Aries; Human Tornado vs. Shane Hagadorn vs. Tony Kozina; Davey Richards vs. Claudio Castagnoli; Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson; plus Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs & The Necro Butcher)
*-Glory By Honor VI Night 1* 11/2/07 (Mitsuharu Misawa & KENTA vs. Takeshi Morishima & Naomichi Marufuji; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries Best of Three Series; Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong & Rocky Romero Tag Title Match)
*-Final Battle 2007* 12/30/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black World Tag Team Title Match; Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Chris Hero Four Way Elimination Match; Naomichi Marufuji vs. Davey Richards; Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens FIP Title Match)

*
2008 Shows:
-Transform* 1/12/08 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Necro Butcher & Tyler Black Street Fight; Erick Stevens vs. Bryan Danielson FIP Heavyweight Title Match; Brent Albright vs. Kevin Steen; Austin Aries vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
*-Breakout* 1/25/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero ROH Title Cage Maych; Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black; Erick Stevens vs. Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards FIP Title Match; No Remorse Corps vs. Age of the Fall)
*-Take No Prisoners* 3/16/08 (Nigel McGuinness defends the ROH World Title against the winner of a Four Corner Survival; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries; Briscoes vs. Age of the Fall in a Street Fight)
*-Injustice* 4/12/08 Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen ROH World Title Match; Davey Richards & Rocky Romero vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe Tag Title Match; Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kota Ibushi; Necro Butcher vs. Roderick Strong No DQ Match)
*-Tag Wars 2008 *4/18/08 (The Age of the Fall of Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. The Motor City Machine Guns of Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Austin Aries & Kota Ibushi; Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico)
*-Return Engagement *4/19/08 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The Motor City Machine Guns; Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen ROH World Title Match; Kota Ibushi vs. El Generico)
*-A New Level *5/10/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli ROH World Title Match; Jay Briscoe & Austin Aries vs. TYler Black & Jimmy Jacobs World Tag Team Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Naomichi Marufuji; Takeshi Morishima vs. Necro Butcher)
*-Respect Is Earned II *6/7/08 (Age of the Fall vs. Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries World Tag Title Match; Nigel McGuinness vs. Go Shiozaki ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens Fight Without Honor)
*-Battle For Supremacy *6/27/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Adam Pearce ROH Title vs. NWA Title Match; Necro Butcher vs. Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Erick Stevens; Roderick Strong vs. Chris Hero)
*-Northern Navigation* 7/25/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen ROH World Title Match; Age of the Fall vs. Jay Briscoe & Austin Aries No DQ Match; Naomichi Marufuji vs. Roderick Strong; Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
*-Age of Insanity* 8/15/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. El Generico for the ROH World Title; Roderick Strong & Brent Albright vs. Chris Hero & Go Shiozaki; Briscoes vs. Age of the Fall; Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black)
*-Night of the Butcher II* 8/16/09 (Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries; The Necro Butcher vs. Jimmy Jacobs NO DQ Match; Tyler Black vs. El Generico; Brent Albright vs. Go Shiozaki NWA Title Match)
*-Glory By Honor VII*- 9/20/08 (Steel Cage Warfare with The Briscoes & Austin Aries vs. The Age of the Fall vs. Necro Butcher; Nigel McGuinness vs. El Generico ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima GHC Jr. Title Match)
*-Return of the 187*- 10/24/08 (LAX vs. Kevin Steen & El Genericovs. Age of the Fall vs. Sweet N Sour Inc. 30 minute Iron Team Match; Go Shiozaki vs. Austin Aries; Mark Briscoe vs. The Necro Butcher vs. Delirious)
*-The French Connection* 11/7/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Go Shiozaki vs. Kevin Steen vs. El Generico ROH World Title Batlle of Champions Elimination Match; Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black; Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards)
*-Escalation* 11/21/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries Non Title Three Way Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious World Tag Title Match)
*-Rising Above 2008* 11/22/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title; Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs I-Quit Match; Samoa Joe vs. Tyler Black; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe Tag Team Title Match)

-Best of Samoa Joe Vol. 1- ROH World Champion
-Best of CM Punk Vol. 1- Better Than You
-Best of CM Punk Vol. 2- Straightedge
-Best of CM Punk Vol. 3- The Legacy Continues
-Best of Spanky- Danger, Danger 
-Best of The Rottweilers- Let The Gates Of Hell Open 
-Best of Roderick Strong- Suffering Is Inevitable 
-Do or Die IV 







*General Admission Tickets For The Following Live Ring Of Honor Events Are Now On Sale For $10 Each:*
 
-Edison, NJ 11/7/09
-Detroit, MI 11/13/09
-Mississagua, Ontario 11/14/09

Sale prices on tickets are good exclusively on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com. Prices are good on all orders placed on the website through Tuesday, October 20th at noon EST and are not valid on any previously placed orders.


*SAVE 10% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER- NO MINIMUM PURCHASE!!!

*This sale includes all DVD's, videos, tickets, figures, books, apparel, japanese merchandise, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com. 

*To redeem your 10% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
*1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: *bigten* into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Offer ends on 10/20 at noon am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates and ROH DVD Subscription Packages are not included in the sale. No dealers. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Offer is good while supplies last. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.

  *NEW DVD RELEASES*


The following DVD's are now available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:

*WWE Batista...I Walk Alone (3 Disc Set)*

One of WWE s most popular Superstars, Batista is truly a study in contrasts. On one hand, Batista is the smoothest of operators, known for his stylish appearance and laid-back attitude. He has the air and presence of a champion. Exploding with fury in the ring, however, Batista embodies his nickname The Animal. That power has served him well where he has won five world championships. For the first time ever, fans of The Animal can relive his storied career with this 3-DVD set that includes a biography of Batista s life both inside the ring and out. In addition to this revealing look at The Animal, this 3-DVD set will feature dozens of the greatest matches and moments from Batista's career.

*WWE Breaking Point 2009 (DVD)*

1. Unified Tag Title Match: Chris Jericho & Big Show vs. MVP & Mark Henry
2. U.S. Title Match: Kofi KIngston vs. The Miz
3. Submissions Count Anywhere: DX vs, Legacy
4. Singapore Cane Match: Kane vs. Great Khali
5. ECW Title Match: Christian vs. William Regal
6. WWE Title I-Quit Match: Randy Orton vs. John Cena
7. World Title Submissions Match: CM Punk vs. The Undertaker

*Erik Watts Shoot Interview (Double DVR Set)*

Finally his story can be told... Erik Watts provides a lifetime of stories from selling programs as a kid for his father in Mid-South Wrestling to working for WCW and TNA. This is a history lesson and incredible insight from someone that truly has seen so much growing up on the inside of wrestling.


Very few people in the wrestling industry have experiences as diverse and unique as Erik Watts. His hall of fame father "Cowboy" Bill Watts was the life-blood of Mid-South Wrestling and later ran WCW, so after being a star athlete at the collegiate level it was only natural that Erik join in the family business. At least it seemed like a good idea at the time.


With his famous father running WCW, Erik was immediately positioned for stardom and outcries of favoritism and nepotism followed Erik from day one. He talks at great length about the pressures he faced breaking into the business and talks about all his experiences in early 90's WCW. Who was most the helpful to the rookie and who was most the resentful. He passionately answers his critics point-by-point and gives his thoughts on not only his career but the entire wrestling business. And he's got some news for anyone who thinks the promoter's son had an easy ride. How hard did Paul Orndorff make him fight for his first win? What's the real story on the behind the scenes fight between him and Ravishing Rick Rude? Why did he knock Beautiful Bobby Eaton out cold in the middle of a match?! And how was it Bobby's idea?! Every top star from WCW is talked about including Sting, Ric Flair, DDP, Steve Austin and more.


But Watts travelled to WWF too, as one-half of Tekno Team 2000, a preposteros cibernetic tag-team from the future. How much did Watts hate the gimmick? How much did those outfits cost? And whose hare-brained idea was it anyway? 


Just when his career seemed over, Watts reinvented himself as a top star during the early days of TNA. The outspoken, honest and insightful Erik Watts talks in depth about the Jarretts, Russo, the challenges TNA faced then and the challenges they face now. 
Erik Watts is one of the most insightful interviews we have ever done. He talks about the bond between second generation wrestlers and the kinship he's felt with guys like Barry Windham and Dustin Rhodes. He talks about working under Dusty Rhodes and comparisons between Dusty and his father. He talks extensively about his father's booking philosophies, the nature of episodic wrestling television and all the ways that today's product comes up short. 


And if you are a fan of Mid-South Wrestling, there are plenty of stories about all the top stars from that era like Junkyard Dog, Dick Murdoch, Hacksaw Duggan, Jim Cornette, Steve Dr. Death Williams and more.


He has been in the ring and behind the scenes with virtually all of wrestling's most famous personalities of the last 25 years. He's wrestled Liger and Chono. He's partied on the road with Raven. He's told Vince McMahon to his face exactly what he is doing wrong. As a kid he even brought Andre the Giant to show-and-tell. You may think you know Erik Watts but truly you have no idea until you see the Erik Watts interview!


----------



## erikstans07

So glad Threemendous II is shipping now. I need something new and good to watch.


----------



## jawbreaker

... and upload?


----------



## Lost10

*ROH Violent Tendecies (26.6.09)*

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Nigel McGuinness - ***3/4*

Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The House of Truth - *****

Six Man Mayhem: Austin Aries vs. Joey Ryan vs. Petey Williams, vs. Delirious vs. Sami Callihan vs. Rasche Brown - ****1/4*

D-Lo Brown vs. Colt Cabana - ***1/2*

ROH World Tag Title Match: The American Wolves vs. KENTA & Roderick Strong & KENTA - *****1/4*
* What a match! Very stiff and intense match between those teams. *

Steel Cage Match: Tyler Black vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ****1/2*
* I don't know why but I didn't like this feud. This should have been better because it was a steel gage. The ending was very good.*​


----------



## erikstans07

jawbreaker said:


> ... and upload?


Perhaps


----------



## seabs

*PWG Secret Of Guerilla Island*

*Johnny Goodtime vs. Charles Mercury*
_***1/4_

*Chuck Taylor vs. Human Tornado*
_***_

*Malachi "CK" Jackson & Jerome "LTP" Robinson vs. The Cutler Brothers (Brandon & Dustin Cutler)*
_**1/2_

*Kenny Omega vs. Roderick Strong*
_***_

*El Generico vs. Scott Lost*
_**1/2_

*Davey Richards vs. Nick Jackson*
_***1/2_

*Necro Butcher vs. Joey Ryan*
_**1/2_

*Overall:*
_For a minor show with a depleted roster it's still a fun, solid show. Nothing stand out to make you buy it as a DVD but there's some good matches and overall your usual current PWG fun as a show._​


----------



## MrPaiMei

About to sell the following OOP's (NOT as a package deal) on ebay. Anyone got any tips for how much/little I should take? And anyone wanna make an offer before I put it out to the public?

Reborn: Completion
Joe vs. Punk II
Vendetta
The 100th Show
Death Before Dishonor IV
Fight of the Century
Glory by Honor V: Night Two
Final Battle 2006
All-Star Extravaganza III
Good Times, Great Memories
A Fight at the Roxbury
United We Stand
Honor Nation
Glory by Honor VI: Night Two


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Everything but Joe vs. Punk II and Vendetta should have a starting bid of $24.99 and MINIMUM buy it now of $40.


----------



## Spartanlax

You have no idea how happy I am to hear those prices supersonic. I'm gonna be doin' the same thing JMULL when my paypal account opens up.


----------



## PulseGlazer

I'm doing the same around Christmas.


----------



## Sephiroth

I'm not, I actually still like watching old DVDs. No offense, but why buy them if you're just gonna sell them later? What are you going to use the money on? Something you could have bought if you actually had real jobs that don't pay minimum wage and weren't losers at life?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I use the extra dough to either pay bills or for petty usage.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Sephiroth said:


> I'm not, I actually still like watching old DVDs. No offense, but why buy them if you're just gonna sell them later? What are you going to use the money on? Something you could have bought if you actually had real jobs that don't pay minimum wage and weren't losers at life?


What are you, an asshole? I'm a poor student. I don't even have the TIME to work enough hours at a real job to earn the money I'd need to live comfortably, and I do a bunch of shit on the side for money. So if I realize what I thought was hundreds of dollars spent away on DVD's could actually be an investment, and I could actually burn the DVD's first and lose nothing, essentially, but a jewel case and a badly laser'd disc image, why the hell wouldn't I trade them in for some new kicks or something?


----------



## Sephiroth

I'm a heel


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

No PaiMei - Sephiroth and I are not the same person.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Fully aware. That'd been a long time for you to be working a gimmick.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I will eventually get back to doing a gimmick. Just have to align all the stars.


----------



## PulseGlazer

Sephiroth said:


> I'm not, I actually still like watching old DVDs. No offense, but why buy them if you're just gonna sell them later? What are you going to use the money on? Something you could have bought if you actually had real jobs that don't pay minimum wage and weren't losers at life?


I guess I'm a loser at life because I lost my teaching job which paid well and am short on cash.


----------



## Sephiroth

PulseGlazer said:


> I guess I'm a loser at life because I lost my teaching job which paid well and am short on cash.


Aaron, I would never make fun of anything that has happened to you. You know me better than that.


----------



## KaijuFan

Why would I be a loser just because I can make some cash back on buying something? Investing much? Unintended investing of course but it's money well made none the less. The money I make back can be used to buy even more shows i haven't seen yet (or Deadpool #900!) so why not take up the opportunity? Like PaiMei said, why get in a hussy fit if all you're going to loose is some horrid looking box art?


----------



## MrPaiMei

Sephiroth said:


> Aaron, I would never make fun of anything that has happened to you. You know me better than that.


I think you did.


----------



## FITZ

I don't like to sell any of my DVDs unless I have doubles, which happens from time to time when you bid on large ebay lots. There are also a few really shitty VHS tapes that I've sold in ebay as well.


----------



## Mark.

*ROH - Death Before Dishonor VII: Night 1


Sonjay Dutt vs El Generico - ***1/4

Super Smash Bros. vs The Briscoes - ***

Kenny King vs Kenny Omega - ***1/4

Eight-Man Elimination Tag Match
The Embassy vs Colt Cabana, Brent Albright, Necro Butcher & Jimmy Rave - ***1/4*


*Chris Hero & Davey Richards vs Lance Storm & Kevin Steen*

Enjoyed this match a lot, everything just seemed to work well. Everyone was over, the crowd was very into it, and I thought it was a well-structured, well-worked match. Every man was fun to watch in this, especially Storm and Hero. Lance Storm, for what he lacked a lot in personality here (although, who really cares at this stage in his career?) I thought had an impressive showing. He took some good bumps and I'm sure I saw him do a couple flips during this. Not bad for a man his age. Hero was just as good as he's been lately, which is great. Prazak noted how he's in the best shape of his life, which could be true, Hero looks like a star right now. Very good, enjoyable, worth-seeing exhibition-style match. It didn't do much to further Steen and Davey's rivalry, but it did a good job of setting up for Hero vs Storm.

****3/4*


*ROH World Championship
Four Corner Survival
Austin Aries vs Nigel McGuinness vs Tyler Black vs Jerry Lynn*

Fourways for the world title normally aren't anything special, unless it's the one from DBD last year or the HDNet one, but I'm hopeful this will at least be solid. Unfortunately, Nigel is hardly back to full health, I'm bored of Tyler and Lynn in the ring, so it looks like it's up to Aries to make this match something interesting. Looks like Nigel's back to being a heel. Shame. There was great potential for a feud with Claudio. That really should've been one of his final matches. Roderick was already going over Dragon, so they could've replaced the match with Roderick with one against Claudio. This was good enough. It wasn't a dissapointment, but it wasn't anything special. I think they tried to make it seem important with all the finishers and big spots, but the fact pretty much everyone expected Aries to retain was against it. Also, how excited can you be for Tyler getting a title shot in a fourway anymore? I think this is the third world title fourway he's failed to win. I liked this match, but at times it just seemed like a bit of a mess and that they were doing their finishers and submissions early in order to make it more exciting than it really was. It's a good thing to make a match more exciting, naturally, but some of it seemed unnecessary. Good match, some enjoyable stuff. They put in so much effort, but to be honest, I just didn't think it was anything special.

****1/2*​


----------



## Kypsta

My copy of Threemendous II came in today, so you all should be getting it soon if you haven't already. I'm pretty excited, don't know how long it'll be before I get time to sit down and watch it though. Hopefully they're more timely with Speed of Sound and Guerre Sans Frontieres.


----------



## erikstans07

I, too, received Threemendous II today. Unfortunately, I checked the mail a couple minutes ago. I'll have to wait til tomorrow to pick up the package from the office at my apartments.


----------



## PulseGlazer

I do know you better Gary, but you fucked with me, so I had to get ya back. Feel like a dick much? <3


----------



## KingCrash

*PWG – Threemendous II*


Brandon Gatson, Johnny Goodtime, & Jerome "LTP" Robinson vs. The Cutler Brothers & Charles Mercury - ***1/4

Scott Lost vs. Alex Shelley - ***1/2

Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Sabin - ***1/4

Colt Cabana vs. Chuck Taylor – N/A
_Pure comedy match, enjoyable but not much actual wrestling involved._

Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong - ****
_What you’d expect from these two beating the crap out of each other; chops, kicks & intensity. _

*Non-Title *
The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) vs. 2 Skinny Black Guys (El Generico & Human Tornado) - **** - ****1/4
_The Bucks fully embracing the hate from the crowd was great, and the crowd lost their minds at the end of the match._

*PWG World Title - Guerrilla Warfare Match *
Chris Hero vs. Joey Ryan - ***1/2
_Just think it went a little too long but besides that a very good match. For some reason Ryan seems to excel in guerrilla warfare/hardcore matches._


Another great show that you can add to the list this year by PWG. I’d love if PWG moved out of Reseda for at least their biggest shows, but with the way the crowd was hot throughout the show and most of the year so far it’s not a problem.​


----------



## erikstans07

Damn can't wait to watch it. Thought Lost/Shelley and Danielson/Sabin would be a little better though.


----------



## Platt

Can't wait for my copy to arrive.


----------



## seabs

*How long did Danielson/Sabin get?*


----------



## Tarfu

erikstans07 said:


> Damn can't wait to watch it. Thought Lost/Shelley and Danielson/Sabin would be a little better though.


3+ stars aren't good? What the hell did you expect in the first place?


----------



## erikstans07

> 3+ stars aren't good? What the hell did you expect in the first place?


Never said 3+ stars isn't good. I said I thought they'd be a little better. I didn't say I thought they'd be good. That would mean the matches weren't good.



Seabs said:


> *How long did Danielson/Sabin get?*


About 15 minutes.

Here are my ratings. Just finished watching and my ratings are very different from KC's.

*PWG Threemendous II (7/31/09)*

Brandon Gatson, Johnny Goodtime, & Jerome "LTP" Robinson vs. Charles Mercury & Brandon & Dustin Cutler ****3/4*

Scott Lost vs. Alex Shelley ******
_Thought this was way too good to get ***1/2. Great fucking match._

Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Sabin ****3/4*

Colt Cabana vs. Chuck Taylor *N/A*

Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong *****1/4*
_Awesome match that could main event any show._

The Young Bucks (Nick & Matt Jackson) vs. 2 Skinny Black Guys (El Generico & Human Tornado) *****1/2*

*Guerrilla Warfare Match for the PWG World Championship*
Chris Hero (c) vs. Joey Ryan ****1/2*
_This went way too long. 43 minutes was my count. I was getting pissed, to be honest, about how long it was going. Also, there were way too many nearfalls near the end of the match._

*Amazing show. Don't know what else to say about it.*​


----------



## peep4life

I made it to the end of Threemendous II live(I had to work), and caught the last two matches. I don't remember thinking that Hero/Ryan was too long, I guess it just played better to the crowd. I'm gonna have to pick up the DVD for sure to catch the matches I missed, stupid work.


----------



## erikstans07

peep4life said:


> I made it to the end of Threemendous II live(I had to work), and caught the last two matches. I don't remember thinking that Hero/Ryan was too long, I guess it just played better to the crowd. I'm gonna have to pick up the DVD for sure to catch the matches I missed, stupid work.


Shit, I woulda called in.


----------



## peep4life

erikstans07 said:


> Shit, I woulda called in.


I thought about it, my life used to be so much easier when PWG ran Sunday shows on my day off. Now I just have to hope I get done early and catch a few of the matches. I caught the final four matches at the last show (Against the Grain I think it was) so that was pretty cool.


----------



## erikstans07

A little under 25 minutes til I post Lost vs. Shelley. Watch out for it. I'm also ripping the rest of the show as we speak.


----------



## Sephiroth

So guys, since the TNA section is well...the TNA section, I'd rather talk about the big news with actual indy fans. What the fuck with Nigel? I hope Danielson doesn't do the same.


----------



## erikstans07

I was getting tired of waiting for some fresh news on both guys situations with WWE, so I'm actually pleasantly surprised that Nigel and TNA actually got some shit done. I'd rather him sign with TNA right now and be on TV soon, than him be in limbo for who the hell knows how long.

At first, I thought it was a bad decision for Nigel, but when I think about it, I might have done the same thing. Maybe some of his buds in the back at the Impact tapings are changing their minds about TNA's future and they convinced him to sign.


----------



## jawbreaker

Personally, I'm thanking God he's not going to end up on Raw. Impact may not be much better, but at least he won't make it to the upper midcard, have DX make fun of him, then lose to Hornswoggle.

Oh, and there's a TNA section on here? I suppose next you're going to tell me that there's forums besides "Other Wrestling" and "Indy Media".


----------



## ALLEYEZONME

erikstans07 said:


> I'd rather him sign with TNA right now and be on TV soon, than him be in limbo for who the hell knows how long.


That was my biggest fear about Nigel and Danielson signing with WWE. I wanted to see them on TV asap and not get the Low Ki treatment. Nigel is just the fresh talent that TNA needs instead of the usual ex WWE stars they bring in. To be honest though, I could have really pictured Nigel rise to the top in WWE. Danielson on the other hand needs to go to WWE. They need a great technical wrestler like him and many people in the company are very high on him so I'm sure he'll do just fine.


----------



## erikstans07

So apparently, Nigel will be debuting at tonight's Impact tapings, according to Bryan Alvarez.

Minor Spoiler: EDIT: Wow, Nigel was a part of a backstage segment at the tapings already. No spoilers here, but you'll like what you see, I promise.


----------



## Blasko

The TNA section is nothing but brain dead kool aid drinkers. I posted what I thought in the BFG discussion and got flamed for it. Then, to add to it, I was banned from discussion. 

:|


----------



## jawbreaker

In all seriousness, I may have posted outside this board and the indy media board like twelve times when I needed to get my post count up to 25. How people tolerate the brain dead kool aid drinkers is beyond me.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Oh fuck yes I may need to get with some work buddies to get Turning Point. SERIOUSLY.


----------



## KingCrash

Haven't read much about it, but did his injuries play a part in WWE dragging their feet with Nigel? If so, it looks like he may not have had much of a choice but to sign with TNA. I'm glad they're using him right out of the gate but god only know what he'll be doing six months from now.


----------



## -Mystery-

KingCrash said:


> Haven't read much about it, but did his injuries play a part in WWE dragging their feet with Nigel? If so, it looks like he may not have had much of a choice but to sign with TNA. I'm glad they're using him right out of the gate but god only know what he'll be doing six months from now.


Wrestling matches only seen on TNA's website...


----------



## Blasko

Jobber in (Why in the)World (are we pushing ERIC YOUNG) Elite


----------



## -GP-

I actually got a bit pissed about the whole deal tbh.
Don't have anywhere near the info (or future-telling powers) to know if it's the best for Nigel or not, but i'm just being selfish about it.

I don't watch TNA, not because i hate it or anything (i'm hearing the last PPV was pretty good) but because i just don't care.
Stopped watching them ages ago and i don't need any more wrestling in my life to start again. I don't watch RAW or ECW either, but at least i keep up with them and grab the PPVs.

In other words, i'm f'n pissed that Nigel probably won't be wrestling a match i'll watch (hell, even hear about) for a LONG time...


Here's hoping Dragon doesn't do the same.


----------



## kwjr86

Nigel vs. Angle. How awesome is that? I used to be down on TNA, but after the lead up to Bound for Glory and the PPV delivering, and this first impact after looks awesome and they are stacking turning point already, you should definitly consider watching, it's actually been really good lately.


----------



## lariatooooo!!!

> _"(Why in the)World (are we pushing ERIC YOUNG) Elite"_


 You don't know how many people think he's great, do you?


----------



## jawbreaker

Noticed there was no rating for Testing the Limit up yet, so I'll do a quick one right now:

John Walters vs. Nigel McGuinness: **1/4
Roderick Strong vs. Izzy: **1/2
The Carnage Crew vs. Dan Maff and B.J. Whitmer: **3/4
2 Cold Scorpio vs. Ace Steel vs. Alex Shelley vs. Jay Lethal: ***1/4
Homicide and Low Ki vs. the Briscoes: ****
CM Punk and Colt Cabana vs. Ricky Reyes and Rocky Romero: ***3/4
Samoa Joe vs. Trent Acid: N/A
Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson: ****3/4

I watched this not knowing who was going to win the main event. Good god that was epic.


----------



## Sephiroth

I've got Aries/Danielson at ****1/4. Have you seen London vs. Danielson from Epic Encounter? I prefer that 2/3 falls match more.

Edit: Dear God...I think TNA is deliberately trying to get me to buy the next PPV. Even though the card looks great as it is (3 matches so far), I'm sure the rest will be filled with crap like Foley/Abyss, Morgan/Lashley, 3D/SteinerBooker, and a shitty Nash, Young, and Knockouts match. 

For anyone who is out of the loop,

* Kurt Angle vs. Desmond Wolf (formerly Nigel McGuinness)
* TNA Tag Team Title Match: The British Invasion © vs. The Motor City Machineguns
* TNA World Title Match: AJ Styles © vs. Samoa Joe vs. Daniels

Edit 2: Actually, I don't know why I'm getting too excited for Angle/Nigel. Have you guys seen Nigel wrestle since he returned from surgery? Pretty bad if you ask me, besides the Glory by Honor VIII match (even though I haven't seen it).


----------



## kwjr86

Both of Nigel's last matches in ROH were great. Boston him and Roddy had a really good back and forth match, and then in NYC he had a really awesome match with Dragon.


----------



## Tarfu

erikstans07 said:


> Never said 3+ stars isn't good. I said I thought they'd be a little better. I didn't say I thought they'd be good. That would mean the matches weren't good.


My apologies, somehow misunderstood your point. Happens when I'm pissed about something.

Lost and Shelley's last match was incredible, so I can only expect even better from them this time around.


----------



## jawbreaker

Sephiroth said:


> I've got Aries/Danielson at ****1/4. Have you seen London vs. Danielson from Epic Encounter? I prefer that 2/3 falls match more.


I have Epic Encounter (as well as all of January-April 2003 ROH) sitting on my computer waiting to be watched. I think I saw highlights from it on the Paul London DVD though.

What I loved about Aries/Danielson was the whole epic feel. Granted, I broke it up into three parts because I got up and did something else after each fall, but by the end I wasn't burnt out at all. Punk on commentary was great at putting over just how long it went. I guess Aries' selling wasn't the best, but Danielson made up for it.

Looking back an hour and a half after I watched it, ***** is probably too high though. I'm going to drop it down to ****3/4.



Sephiroth said:


> Edit: Dear God...I think TNA is deliberately trying to get me to buy the next PPV. Even though the card looks great as it is (3 matches so far), I'm sure the rest will be filled with crap like Foley/Abyss, Morgan/Lashley, 3D/SteinerBooker, and a shitty Nash, Young, and Knockouts match.
> 
> For anyone who is out of the loop,
> 
> * Kurt Angle vs. Desmond Wolf (formerly Nigel McGuinness)
> * TNA Tag Team Title Match: The British Invasion © vs. The Motor City Machineguns
> * TNA World Title Match: AJ Styles © vs. Samoa Joe vs. Daniels
> 
> Edit 2: Actually, I don't know why I'm getting too excited for Angle/Nigel. Have you guys seen Nigel wrestle since he returned from surgery? Pretty bad if you ask me, besides the Glory by Honor VIII match (even though I haven't seen it).


Honestly, I don't care how good the match is, as long as it's passable. The main event and the tag title match (which they'll probably give away on Impact) should make up for any shortcomings Angle/Nigel might have. What I'm looking forward to is seeing Nigel wrestle for a big company in a high profile match.


----------



## seabs

Sephiroth said:


> For anyone who is out of the loop,
> 
> * Kurt Angle vs. Desmond Wolf (formerly Nigel McGuinness)
> * TNA Tag Team Title Match: The British Invasion © vs. The Motor City Machineguns
> * TNA World Title Match: AJ Styles © vs. Samoa Joe vs. Daniels


*I got excited for a moment and then realised that BFG had supercard status and didn't deliver anything memorable. I'm gutted bout Nigel ending up in TNA. At least if he was with WWE I could see him every now and again. He should have took the proper time off to heal also. Angle/Nigel does kinda interest me but only if Nigel is healthy. It's probs actually the better move for Nigel with his injuries working a lighter TV schedule. I just to pray to god that Bryan doesn't do the same or else I will be pissed off.*


----------



## Sephiroth

The reason that I've heard why Nigel didn't go withWWE is because he failed a physical test, but Danielson passed it.


----------



## -Mystery-

I wanna be excited about Nigel/Angle, but for one thing it's TNA and they always find a way to fuck up something good and Nigel still isn't healthy so who knows how that's gonna play out. Nigel's gonna end up ending his career himself because he was fucking retarded and didn't let his biceps heal properly.


----------



## lariatooooo!!!

Sephiroth said:


> The reason that I've heard why Nigel didn't go withWWE is because he failed a physical test, but Danielson passed it.


Heard the same, his body is said to be in a bad shape. There're rumours that WWE were "deterred" of the amount of concussions and other injuries Nigel had ... Chris Benoit and stuff ... ya know.


----------



## erikstans07

lariatooooo!!! said:


> Heard the same, his body is said to be in a bad shape. There're rumours that WWE were "deterred" of the amount of concussions and other injuries Nigel had ... *Chris Benoit* and stuff ... ya know.


Chris who? Never heard of him...:side:


----------



## antoniomare007

i read that his bicep was an issue too


----------



## peep4life

Considering that Bound for Glory was a good PPV, and the company seems to be going in the right direction(Pushing young stars, not resigning Booker, etc) I think it will end up being a good move for Nigel. Shit, he's already gonna wrestle Angle at his first ppv, I highly doubt he would've got pushed that hard in the E.


----------



## Maxx Hero

Wait, so I get Nigel in TNA, but why is he facing Angle on PPV right away?


----------



## peep4life

Maxx Hero said:


> Wait, so I get Nigel in TNA, but why is he facing Angle on PPV right away?


So he can be established as a Main Eventer right away. Even with a loss in a highly contested match up it will show that he's a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## erikstans07

Maxx, Russo is apparently super(man) high on Nigel, so he's giving him a pretty good role right off the bat.


----------



## kwjr86

He's attacking the top dog trying to make a name for himself in TNA. Simple Booking 101.


----------



## Maxx Hero

I'm not questioning the push, but as someone who doesn't watch TNA how did that get set up? One minutes he is in WWE then he is facing Angle in TNA. Was there a TV segment to set this up or is it just random match nonsense from TNA? What happened.


----------



## erikstans07

Maxx Hero said:


> I'm not questioning the push, but as someone who doesn't watch TNA how did that get set up? One minutes he is in WWE then he is facing Angle in TNA. Was there a TV segment to set this up or is it just random match nonsense from TNA? What happened.


Oh ok. Yeah at the taping last night, they had a backstage segment together and Nigel attacked Angle. Don't know the details, but that's basically what happened.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

There are several reason it's been booked:

Russo loves Nigel.
AJ vs. Angle is the long-term program and Russo actually doesn't wanna rush it.
Angle vs. Nigel is the short-term program prior to AJ vs. Angle, and it is being done to actually please the smarks. For once, Russo does something for us that we actually want.


----------



## seabs

*Well if Russo is trying to do a PPV to make smarks happy then Nigel/Angle, Styles/Joe/Daniels and MCMG getting a tag title shot is a pretty great start to doing so.*


----------



## -Mystery-

I'm digging the fuck out of Styles/Joe/Daniels, but it makes no sense at all. Daniels is wrestling X Division and opening up Bound For Glory and Joe just lost to Lashley so why the fuck are they getting title shots? Judging the by spoilers, it was basically just "here's a title shot". I'd have less of a problem if they actually did something.


----------



## erikstans07

I don't know if it's been ever publicized why MCMG hasn't ever been given the titles, but I would love to know why.

It's obvious that they're two of the most over guys in the company. The TNA fans go crazy for them. Not only are they talented guys (which I'm aware isn't enough sometimes), but they're extremely marketable and loved worldwide by both casuals and smarks. Doesn't make sense why they haven't gotten em yet


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

-Mystery- said:


> I'm digging the fuck out of Styles/Joe/Daniels, but it makes no sense at all. Daniels is wrestling X Division and opening up Bound For Glory and Joe just lost to Lashley so why the fuck are they getting title shots? Judging the by spoilers, it was basically just "here's a title shot". I'd have less of a problem if they actually did something.


It's baby steps, Mystery. Give Russo time to perfect his booking - the fact that he's booking something that we're willing to actually PURCHASE is a HUGE level of improvement for him. That's all we can ask of him for now if we're gonna be fair. Now if by early 2010 the logic doesn't come along with the $$$ matches, then we can go back to the warranted Russo-bashing of the past decade.


----------



## lariatooooo!!!

-Mystery- said:


> I'm digging the fuck out of Styles/Joe/Daniels, but it makes no sense at all. Daniels is wrestling X Division and opening up Bound For Glory and Joe just lost to Lashley so why the fuck are they getting title shots? Judging the by spoilers, it was basically just "here's a title shot". I'd have less of a problem if they actually did something.


Indeed. The "best TNA match ever"-rematch number II came out of nothing and that's too bad because there are so much possibilities to build up AJ vs. Joe vs. Daniels. One of my ideas, on IMPACT! some monkey ass comes out (who's the General Manager there, I just watch the Pay-Per-Views) and announces a non-title match for AJ tonight. He faces two guys to revive a true TNA classic, Joe and Daniels in 3 Way with a Time Limit of 15 minutes. If AJ wins, he doesn't have to defend his title against one of those guys until the end of the year. But if he loses, the winner gets a title shot. The match ends via Tap Out from AJ due to some double-submission move by Joe and Daniels (f.e. double ankle lock/leg-armlock, what ever) after almost 15 minutes. (14:58) so AJ vs. Joe vs. Daniels for Turning Point makes very much of a damn sense - everyone would be happy!



erikstans07 said:


> I don't know if it's been ever publicized why MCMG hasn't ever been given the titles, but I would love to know why.
> 
> It's obvious that they're two of the most over guys in the company. The TNA fans go crazy for them. Not only are they talented guys (which I'm aware isn't enough sometimes), but they're extremely marketable and loved worldwide by both casuals and smarks. Doesn't make sense why they haven't gotten em yet


This.

Another question that comes to my mind is, why the fuck's nobody signing the Briscoe Brothers?


----------



## jawbreaker

Try and market the Briscoes to casual fans. I dare you.


----------



## lariatooooo!!!

I wouldn't be happy either but I think it'd work.


----------



## Spartanlax

Could we not have TNA spoilers in this thread please? I'm actually looking forward to watching iMPACT for the first time in 3 years this Thursday.


----------



## Sephiroth

If Nigel becomes a hit in TNA, I think Aaron Glazer should start the Wolf Pack. Nigel's TNA fan club.


----------



## KingCrash

*IWA-MS – King Of The Crimson Mask 2*


Jonathan Gresham vs. Matt Cage vs. Jimmy Shalwin - *

*Dog Collar Match*
Michael Elgin vs Jimmy Jacobs - **

*IWA-MS Heavyweight Title*
Ryan Phoenix vs Dingo - **1/2

*Loose Light Tubes*
Chris Havius vs. Mephisto vs. Dixieland Destroyer vs. Joey Grunge - *
*
Taipei Fists & No Rope Barbwire*
The Hooligans & Neil Diamond Cutter vs. Mickie Knuckles & The Switchblade Conspiracy (Sami Callahan & Jon Moxley) - *1/2

*No Rope Barbwire, Electrified Light Tubes, Fans Bring The Weapons*
Man Pondo & Ian Rotten vs. Viper & Elkview Adam – N/A
_Somewhere between the guitar strapped with lighttubes, the toilet seat with thumbtacks glued on, Ian Rotten’s snot-nosed brat talking crap and a guy getting a powerdrill up the nose that I couldn’t rate this except to say there’s a reason IWA-MS’s out of business._


Can’t say I’m sorry to see this company out of business. Typical 09 IWA-MS show; horrible hardcore matches with boring undercards, terrible wrestlers and feuds that no one cares about never going away. Jimmy’s Dusty Rhodes impression is fantastic though.​


----------



## Sephiroth

Wow, looks like I'm gonna be watching next week's Impact too. STREET FIGHT! Sounds good, but you've gotta wonder what's the point of having a street fight before the PPV fight. 

Maybe to give the audience a Nigel showcase?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Jacobs is a guy that unlike Whitmer, has gotten the short stick from the business. He's so much better than IWA-MS or the other no-name indies that he's on. That guy should either be on more high-profile indy cards more frequently or be on national television. A great talker with a great work ethic that got the piece of garbage gimmick down perfectly.


----------



## KingCrash

That's why I don't understand why he's gone from ROH. The AOTF gimmick was on its' deathbed and he did need a break, but they could have given him time to reinvent himself. ROH could definitely use a good promo like Jacobs now. Jacobs' commentary was easily the highlight of the show, and he even tried to pull a decent match out of Michael Elgin (who sucks on every level imaginable).


----------



## -Mystery-

superdupersonic said:


> Jacobs is a guy that unlike Whitmer, has gotten the short stick from the business. He's so much better than IWA-MS or the other no-name indies that he's on. That guy should either be on more high-profile indy cards more frequently or be on national television. A great talker with a great work ethic that got the piece of garbage gimmick down perfectly.


Yeah, it really is a travesty what's happened to Jacobs, although hopefully Gabe rights said wrong by incorporating Jacobs into DG USA.

Also, I heard the match for next week's Impact really wasn't a match, but more so a feud enhancer.


----------



## lariatooooo!!!

Why was the main event declared a no contest, Nigel knocked him out so he won via KO ó.ò?


----------



## Meteora2004

*RING OF HONOR BUY 2, GET 1 FREE DVD SALE!!!*

You can now get 1 free Ring of Honor DVD with every 2 you purchase. It is very important you read all of the directions below before placing your order:

1) You will receive 1 Free Ring of Honor DVD for every 2 you purchase. If you buy 4 DVD's you get 2 free, if you buy 6 DVD's you get 3 free, if you purchase 8 DVD's you get 4 free, etc.. There is no limit. Your regular priced & free selections must be a Ring of Honor, Straight Shootin, or Secrets of the Ring title. Non ROH titles are not included in this sale. You may add other items to your order but they would not count towards the sale promotion. 
*2) Place the items you are ordering in the shopping cart at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. Write in your free selections in the "Special Instructions" section so you are not charged for the items. If you place your free items in the shopping cart you will be billed for them and adjustments will not be made.
3) Your free selections must be the lowest priced item you are buying.
4*) This offer is good on all DVD's listed under the "Ring of Honor DVD's" & "Straight Shootin DVD" sections at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. *NON ROH DVD ARE NOT INCLUDED IN THIS SALE.* 

Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Tuesday, October 27th at noon EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com. 

**Please note the buy 2, get 1 free offer is ONLY good on Ring of Honor show titles, Best Of's, Straight Shootin', and Secrets of the Ring titles. This includes all ROH titles marked down in the "Weekly Specials" section.


30% OFF TICKETS FOR LIVE ROH EVENTS!!!*

Ring of Honor tickets are now on sale for 30% off the regular price. Discounts have already been made on the website so you don't need a special sale code. This sale includes the following events:

-11/5 Philadelphia, PA (TV Taping)
-11/6 Philadelphia, PA (TV Taping)
-11/7 Edison, NJ
-11/13 Novi, MI
-11/14 Mississauga, Ontario
-12/5 Chicago Ridge, IL
-12/18 Manassas, VA
-12/19 New York, NY
-2/12 Boston, MA
-4/23 Dayton, OH
-7/23 Collinsville, IL

Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Tuesday, October 27th at noon EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com. 

*NEW DVD RELEASES!!!*

The following DVD's are now available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:

*The Final Countdown Tour: Dayton- Dayton, OH 9/18/09 (DVD- Preorder)*

The title is scheduled to begin shipping on November 3rd!!!

Features Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero in a hard hitting contest; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The Young Bucks; Davey Richards vs. Claudio Castagnoli; Colt Cabana & Petey Williams vs. Austin Aries & Rhett Titus; plus more.
1. Eddie Edwards vs. Brent Albright.
2. The Dark City Fight Club vs. The House of Truth.
3. Jimmy Rave vs. Grizzly Redwood
4. Davey Richards vs. Claudio Castagnoli
5. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The Young Bucks.
6. Silas Young vs. Rasche Brown
7. Austin Aries & Rhett Titus vs. Colt Cabana & Petey Williams
8. Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero

*SHIMMER- WOMEN ATHLETES Vol. 25 (DVD)*

Features MsChif vs. Wesna Busic for the SHIMMER Title; Ashley Lane & Nevaeh vs. Sara Del Rey & Amazing Kong for the SHIMMER Tag Titles; Mercedez Martinez vs. Serena Deeb; The Canadian Ninjas vs. Daizee Haze & Allison Danger; plus more.
1. Tenille vs. Jetta with Lacey
2. Four Corner Survival: Kellie Skater vs. Portuguese Princess Ariel vs. Cat Power vs. Rachel Summerlyn
3. Nikki Roxx vs. Melanie Cruise
4. Rain vs. Jennifer Blake
5. Cheerleader Melissa vs. Jessie McKay
6. LuFisto vs. Amber O'Neal
7. Grudge Tag Team Match: Portia Perez & Nicole Matthews vs. Allison Danger & Daizee Haze
8. Mercedez Martinez vs, Serena Deeb
9. SHIMMER Tag Team Title Match: Ashley Lane & Nevaeh vs. Sara Del Rey & Amazing Kong
10. SHIMMER Title Match: MsChif vs. Wesna Busic


----------



## Platt

Spoiler: cover















EWWWWWWWWW going in house has ruined the covers already lets hope the DVD contents is up to scratch


----------



## Tarfu

There is no God...


----------



## Platt

and why is it always B2G1F/B3G1F/B3G2F sale when you want a decent % one


----------



## kwjr86

yikes, that's one uggggglllyyy cover.


----------



## Meteora2004

That makes me sad.


----------



## KingKicks

That cover is absoloutely fucking disgusting.


----------



## Lost10

Platt said:


> EWWWWWWWWW going *in house* has ruined the covers already lets hope the DVD contents is up to scratch


Can someone explain what "in house" means I really don't know.

And ROH releasing their DVDs in 1 month and a few days after the original event is very suprising...


----------



## KingCrash

:lmao So no one just went up to Cary and said "Really? THIS is the cover? You actually want to sell these, right?"

Besides Claudio/Davey, Bucks/Briscoes and the main the show looks meh anyway.


----------



## Platt

Only good thing is it's not as bad as the Danielson set.



Lost10 said:


> Can someone explain what "in house" means I really don't know.
> 
> And ROH releasing their DVDs in 1 month and a few days after the original event is very suprising...


All the DVD production was being done in Florida by the guy who ran FIP, as of this DVD they are now doing it all themselves.


----------



## seabs

*How are you supposed to take the promotion seriously when you see covers like that?*


----------



## jawbreaker

It's not great, but it's not like ROH covers were ever works of art to begin with.


----------



## lariatooooo!!!

Retro look-a-like to me, maybe that is just purpose?


----------



## peep4life

Man, I would love to pick up all The Final Countdown DVDs but that show only has 3 interesting matches on it. I'm gonna have to wait and see what people say about it before I pick it up. And the cover, that's just wrong.


----------



## erikstans07

Rasche Brown vs. Silas Young 2 matches before the Main Event? That's sad...


----------



## peep4life

erikstans07 said:


> Rasche Brown vs. Silas Young 2 matches before the Main Event? That's sad...


It seems that instead of having a good match to get the crowd going after intermission Pearce likes to have squash matches after the break.


----------



## kwjr86

peep4life said:


> It seems that instead of having a good match to get the crowd going after intermission Pearce likes to have squash matches after the break.


I'm pretty sure that was because a few guys including Brown were running late to the show. I think they change a couple matches as well from the original card.


----------



## jawbreaker

Yeah, Aries, Brown, and Young got to the show late because of car trouble.


----------



## Platt

Ok I'm having no luck in the media section and I'm getting desperate now does any have or know where I can find a copy of the American Wolves theme music?


----------



## McQueen

lariatooooo!!! said:


> Another question that comes to my mind is, why the fuck's nobody signing the Briscoe Brothers?


Maybe because they're awful workers when you get away from the spot crazy indy style of working. They can't speak intelligble english either.


----------



## KaijuFan

I think Jay is fine on the mic, at least you can understand what he's saying. Mark on the other hand.....wow.

So I was in a celebratory mood for getting out of debt, and what did I do? Almost put myself back in debt! Picked up: War of the Wire 2, Hell Freezes Over, Weekend of Champions Night 2, and Stalemate. I figured I should wrap up the CZW feud, even went to smart mark and picked up When 2 Worlds Collide just to put the final nail in the coffin.

That dvd cover makes me sick.


----------



## McQueen

I can't remember what is on Stalemate.


----------



## FITZ

I'm guessing the rest of the Final Countdown Tour shows should be out soon.


----------



## erikstans07

Stalemate's got Aries/Gibson, Generico/Strong, Spanky/Lethal, Shelley/Nigel/Colt/Joe, Cide/Dragon (Lumberjack match). I saw this on ebay for real cheap a couple hours ago.



EDIT: 6 out of the 7 matches from Threemendous II have been re-upped (waiting on Hero/Ryan).


----------



## Cleavage

I downloaded every match from Threemendous II.

Davey Richards Vs. Roderick Strong ****
*I swear I could watch these two wrestle every day for the rest of my life, form start to finish I just could not take my eyes of the TV.*

The Young Bucks (Nick & Matt Jackson) Vs. 2 Skinny Black Guys (El Generico & Human Tornado) ***3/4
*I am one of those people who love to hate them, I love what they do in the ring but I just hate them.*

Guerrilla Warfare Match for the PWG World Championship
Chris Hero (c) Vs. Joey Ryan ***1/2 - ***3/4
*This was a long match, I likes some of the spots & Hero sold the arm injury like a pro.*


----------



## erikstans07

Oh yeah, Hero sold that arm like he'd legitimately broken it.


----------



## PulseGlazer

Sephiroth said:


> If Nigel becomes a hit in TNA, I think Aaron Glazer should start the Wolf Pack. Nigel's TNA fan club.


I love Nigel, but I'm hardly his biggest fan.


----------



## McQueen

Oh yeah. I didn't think a lot of Stalemate. No wonder I forgot what was on it.


----------



## erikstans07

Wow I haven't seen Stalemate but that looks like a pretty damn good card to me.



EDIT: All 7 Threemendous II matches have been re-upped. ENJOY


----------



## Sephiroth

PulseGlazer said:


> I love Nigel, but I'm hardly his biggest fan.


That's why I want you to do it. This will help you keep face in the TNA section.


----------



## lariatooooo!!!

erikstans07 said:


> I saw this on ebay for real cheap a couple hours ago.


I bought NJPW's Super J Cup, Kenta Kobashi's 5 DVD Set and a japanese movie there. 

Pirate copies, PWNED.


----------



## McQueen

Since Aaron and I are unemployed now I figure if we pool our talent we could book TNA or ROH better than it already is. Then again I am fuck all lazy so maybe Aaron better do all the work.

ErikStans Stalemates card looks better than I remember it being, the Gibson/Aries match was good but nothing special, the lumberjack match was a clusterfuck, I find Jay Lethal as entertaining as a wet paper sack 90% of the time and I don't really remember the 4 way much. The only thiong I remember being somewaht good was the Strong/Generico match which was for Strong at the time one of his better outings to that point.


----------



## Sephiroth

Don't hate on Stalemate. Aries/Gibson is excellent. The 4 Corner Survival and Cide/Dragon are great too. Plus most of the undercard is decent to good. And if I remember correctly, Punk commentary.


----------



## -GP-

Sephiroth said:


> And if I remember correctly, Punk commentary.


That's like an extra **** match right there, more often than not.


----------



## McQueen

Sephiroth said:


> Don't hate on Stalemate. Aries/Gibson is excellent. The 4 Corner Survival and Cide/Dragon are great too. Plus most of the undercard is decent to good. And if I remember correctly, Punk commentary.


I disagree on Aries/Gibson being excellent but it was good, don't remember the 4CS and the Lumberjack match was a sack of shit.


----------



## Sephiroth

McQueen said:


> I disagree on Aries/Gibson being excellent but it was good, don't remember the 4CS and the Lumberjack match was a sack of shit.


Aries/Gibson is a good ****. I liked the lumberjack match. I guess "great" is too much, but when I'm trying to get my point across, whatever makes my opinion look better than yours is the correct path.

The 4CS is fun because the first guy to get a pinfall/submission gets a Pure title shot and the 2nd gets an ROH Title shot.

Also, Lethal/Spanky is very good and Strong/Generico is a fun little match before people started really getting behind Strong.

Oh and a funny Good Times, Great Memories to kick off the show too. CM Punk's very first appearance on GT,GM! CELEBRATE!


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Strong vs. Generico was fucking terrible. One of Generico's worst performances.


----------



## Maxx Hero

I fgured I would just give a quick plug here...

*Quack vs. Claudio tomorrow night in Saint Paul, MN*

It is one of the semi finals in the sweet sixteen tournament for F1rst wrestling. Show taes place at the West Saint Paul armory. If your in the Twin Cities you need to be there!


----------



## Sephiroth

Maxx Hero said:


> I fgured I would just give a quick plug here...
> 
> *Quack vs. Claudio tomorrow night in Saint Paul, MN*
> 
> It is one of the semi finals in the sweet sixteen tournament for F1rst wrestling. Show taes place at the West Saint Paul armory. If your in the Twin Cities you need to be there!


FUCK! I want to go. Damn work.

What are the other match-ups?


----------



## erikstans07

I need a little cash, so I'm selling ROH Night of Appreciation and ROH Never Say Die on ebay. Never Say Die starting at $7. There is one bid so far. Night of Appreciation starting at $4. Two bids.


----------



## Tarfu

Sephiroth said:


> What are the other match-ups?


From ChikaraFans:

EDIT: oh wait, it's just round 1.



> F1RST Wrestling Presents; "The Sweet Sixteen Tournament"
> Friday, October 23rd
> In W. St. Paul, MN at The WSP Armory!
> Located at : 1356 S. Robert St.
> Doors Open @ 6:30 p.m. - Bell Time @ 7:30 p.m.
> $10 General Admission
> *** Fun Family Entertainment For All Ages! ***
> 
> 
> * Round One! *
> "The Popular" Nate Bash -vs-"The Anarchist" Arik Cannon
> 
> 
> * Round One! *
> 6% Body Fat Rob James -vs- Hydra
> 
> 
> * Round One! *
> Amasis -vs- Ryan Cruz
> 
> 
> * Round One! *
> Lince Dorado -vs- Yellow Dog
> 
> 
> * Round One! *
> Arya Daivari -vs- "The Professional" Benjamin Sailer
> 
> 
> * Round One! *
> "Double C" Claudio Castagnoli -vs- Darin Corbin
> 
> 
> * Round One! *
> "Playboy" Pete Huge -vs- "King Of Throwdown" Venom
> 
> 
> * Round One! *
> Ophidian -vs- "Lightning" Mike Quackenbush
> 
> 
> ***card subject to change***
> 
> For more info, check out http://www.myspace.com/f1rstwrestling


----------



## Kypsta

Finally got enough time to watch the Guerrilla Warfare match, so I've finished Threemendous II.

*PWG Threemendous II*

*Six-Man Tag Team Match: ***3/4*
You have to give credit where credit is due, PWG can put on some really entertaining undercard tag matches.

*Scott Lost vs. Alex Shelley: ***3/4*

Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Sabin: ***1/2

*Chuck Taylor vs. Colt Cabana: N/A*
Really entertaining match.

*Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong: *****
This match did not slow down for a second.

*The Young Bucks vs. 2 Skinny Black Guys: ****1/4*
Another fantastic Young Bucks tag match. Best match on the card.

*Joey Ryan vs. Chris Hero: ***3/4*
I don't think this match is getting enough credit. It was long, but I think it was pretty solid.​

All in all, a really phenomenal show, in serious contention for the best of the year.


----------



## McQueen

Sorry but Lyoto Machida > Claudio x 50000.


----------



## Blasko

I put 300 on Machida tonight.

He BETTER win. I needs to pay off doctor bills. :side:


----------



## jawbreaker

I don't normally like UFC, but Machida is hella fun to watch.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

I only recently started watching PWG. Currently, I'm watching Threemendous II and I have a question.

Why do people boo the Young Bucks? I have yet to see a bad match from them.. (Though I have only seen their ROH matches, DGUSA match and a few PWG matches.)


----------



## ADN

^ Watch their match against Omega/Taylor from DDT4.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Fuck I hope PWG has Frontieres out for Black Friday.


----------



## Maxx Hero

Sephiroth said:


> FUCK! I want to go. Damn work.
> 
> What are the other match-ups?


On tonights show the good matches were Ryan Cruz/Cannon, Quack/Claudio, Rob James/Lince Dorado, and the finals of Claudio/Cannon/Sailer/Dorado. The Osirian Portal had a good tag with Bash/Corbin too. Every F1rst show is a fun time and worth checking out.

Also, I heard from the very mouth of Arik Cannon that he is in the process of starting a lucha-resu school in MN...


----------



## peep4life

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> I only recently started watching PWG. Currently, I'm watching Threemendous II and I have a question.
> 
> Why do people boo the Young Bucks? I have yet to see a bad match from them.. (Though I have only seen their ROH matches, DGUSA match and a few PWG matches.)


The PWG fans turned on them after they've had the belt for so long, happens anytime a champ has a long reign. Same thing happened to Hero.


----------



## smitlick

*PWG Sells Out*

*Disc One - The Stars of PWG*
1. The Musical
Samoa Joe vs Bryan Danielson
***3/4

2. The Reason for the Season
CM Punk vs Super Dragon
***1/2-***3/4
Seemed to be unnecessarily long and dragged on to much....

3. The Reason for the Season
PWG Title - "Urine Soaked" Steel Cage Match - Loser Leaves PWG
Adam Pearce (c) vs Frankie Kazarian
***1/2
Lol at the plee for fans to get Tetanus shots, otherwise a pretty dull and slow match with a pretty poor cage.

4. Free Admission (Just Kidding)
Christopher Daniels vs Jack Evans
***3/4
Love the commentary especially the references to jews and "The retarded gentleman in the crowd"

5. All Nude Revue
PWG Title
Samoa Joe vs Super Dragon (c)
***
Finish was fucking shite

6. All Star Weekend IV
AJ Styles vs Samoa Joe
****1/4

7. Guitarmageddon 
PWG Title & NWA Heavyweight Title Match
AJ Styles (c) vs James Gibson
****

*Disc Two - Homegrown PWG Talent*
8. 2nd Anniversary Show
PWG Tag Team Title vs Mask Match - No Disqualifications
Arrogance (Chris Bosh & Scott Lost) (c) vs Aerial Express (Quicksilver & Scorpio Sky)
****1/4

9. 2005 Battle of Los Angeles Night 2 
Joey Ryan, Davey Richards, Scott Lost & Ricky Reyes vs Super Dragon, Frankie Kazarian, El Generico & Jack Evans
***3/4

10. Astonishing X-Mas
Guerrila Warfare Match
Kevin Steen vs Super Dragon
***3/4-****
Wtf why in the world did they bring out barbed wire and then put Steen through only for him to kick out... made it look like it was useless and unnecessary... The match dragged to long and could have had the same effect had they finished it earlier.

11. Hollywood Globetrotters
PWG Tag Team Title Match
Jack Evans & Roderick Strong vs Davey Richards & Super Dragon (c)
***3/4

12. Threemendous
PWG Title - Steel Cage Match
Joey Ryan (c) vs B-Boy
***1/2
After all they went through chloroform was the finish.........

13. 2006 Battle of Los Angeles Night 3
Semi Final Match
CIMA vs El Generico
****

14. All Star Weekend IV 
PAC vs El Generico
***3/4

*Disc Three - Home/International Talent Pt 2*
15. Based on a True Story
PWG Title Guerilla Warfare Match
Joey Ryan (c) vs Human Tornado
****1/4
YAY Cabana's on commentary

16. Holy Diver Down
Kevin Steen vs PAC
****

17. All Star Weekend V
Kaz Hayashi vs PAC
****

18. DDT4
Bryan Danielson vs CIMA
****1/2

19. DDT4
PWG Tag Team Title Match
The Briscoe Brothers (Jay & Mark Briscoe) vs PAC & Roderick Strong
****

20. Giant Size Annual #4
PWG Tag Team Title Match
PAC & Roderick Strong (c) vs El Generico & Kevin Steen 
****1/4

21. Giant Size Annual #4
PWG Title Match
El Generico (c) vs Bryan Danielson
****

pretty good DVD, quite pleased with it considering i dont buy a lot of PWG.


----------



## smitlick

*NOTE - Posted these in different posts so that it was a tad clearer*

*PWG - All Star Weekend VI - Night One*

1. PWG Title Match
Bryan Danielson (c) vs Low Ki
****1/2
Danielson is wearing a shirt from an Australian promotion he worked for of which i went to 

2. Karl Anderson vs El Generico
***
Love Kingston on commentary, wish ROH would do this more and use wrestlers...

3. Ronin vs Scorpio Sky
**3/4
Surprisingly alright

4. Age of the Fall (Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs) vs The Dynasty (Joey Ryan & Scott Lost)
***3/4

5. Number One Contender for PWG Title - Best of Three Series - Match One
Jack Evans vs Roderick Strong
***1/2

6. Muscle Outlaw'z (Masato Yoshino & Naruki Doi) vs The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson)
***1/2-***3/4
The Bucks look good enough for a WWE/TNA run IMO

7. Alex Koslov vs TJ Perkins
***

8. CIMA vs Susumu Yokosuka
***3/4

9. Intergender 6-Person Tag Team Match
Claudio Castagnoli, Eddie Kingston & Human Tornado vs Candice LeRae, Chris Hero & Necro Butcher
***1/2
"He's throwing stones!!!" Hilarious stuff

Quite pleased with the purchase.. The AOTF tag was very good and Danielson/Ki was as expected. Got Night 2 and BOLA 08 also to review over the next few days as well as the chikara sampler, 6 ROH DVDs from the end of 2008 and the full 2009 lot of shows from ROH so far plus the DG USA show and the Live In LA show. Its gonna be awhile before i need to buy more.


----------



## Lost10

*ROH End of an Age (27.6.09)*

Petey Williams vs. Kenny King - ****1/4*

KENTA vs. Tyler Black - ******
* No.27 on my MOTYc List.*

Chicago Street Fight: Claudio Castagnoli & Joey Ryan vs. Colt Cabana & Brent Albright - *****

Non Title: The American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico - ******
*No.28 on my MOTYc List.*

ROH World Title Match: Austin Aries vs. Nigel McGuinness - ****1/4*


*Good event. I didn't watch all the matches but the ones I watched were very good. KENTA/Black and Wolves/Steenerico were great but the ME wasn't what I was expecting, probably because of Nigel's injury.*​


----------



## erikstans07

smitlick, I think the thing about the Steen/Dragon Guerrilla Warfare is that while it was one of those matches that dragged on so long, it was also ridiculously more brutal than anything anyone else would do, cuz it was Steen and Dragon. I think that's what made it awesome.


----------



## KingCrash

*CZW – Severed Ties*


Team Macktion vs. Bandido Jr. and Azrieal - **1/2

*If Acid Loses, He Leaves CZW Forever (Hopefully)*
Greg Excellent vs. Trent Acid - *1/2

Devon Moore vs. Egotistico Fantastico - ** 

*Fans Bring The Weapons*
H8 Club (Nick Gage and Nate Hatred) & Jon Moxley vs. DJ Hyde, xOMGx and Scotty Vortekz - ** 

*CZW Junior Heavyweight Title*
Drew Blood vs. Ryan McBride - **1/2 

Sami Callihan vs. Eddie Kingston - *** 

*CZW World Tag Team Titles*
The Best Around (Bruce Maxwell & T.J. Cannon) vs. BLK-OUT (Sabian & Ruckus) - **1/2

*CZW World Heavyweight Title*
Drake Younger vs. B-Boy - ***1/2




*wXw Saturday Wrestling 5 & 6*


*wXw Saturday Wrestling 5*

*wXw World Lightweight Title*
Tommy End vs. Terry Frazier - ***1/4

Jon Ryan vs. Zack Sabre Jr. - ***

Bad Bones vs. Erick Stevens - ***1/2

Big van Walter vs. Martin Stone – **1/2

*No Disqualification Match*
Drake Younger vs. MASADA - ***1/2


*wXw Saturday Wrestling 6*

The Oberhausen Terror Corps (Bad Bones & Carnage) vs. K.oS & Yasin Shirkan - *

*Troisdorf 8-Man Mayhem*
Erick Stevens, Martin Stone & Crimson City Saga (Tommy End & Zack Sabre Jr.) vs. The CatchHoolz (Sha Samuels, Terry Frazier, Big van Walter & Jon Ryan) - ***1/2

*TLC/Scaffold Match*
Axeman & Bernd Föhr vs. Drake Younger & Jimmy Havoc - ***

*Turock Memorial Texas Deathmatch*
MASADA vs. Thumbtack Jack - ***1/2


Solid day of shows for wXw, the only bad matches were either to set up the evening show 8-man or a squash to get the Terror Corps over before the tag tournament later in the year. MASADA and Jack killed each other in the evening main event (and that was after MASADA's brawl with Drake earlier) and the German people LOVE Erick Stevens. Besides TJ he was the most over person there.​


----------



## McQueen

Does Erick Stevens even still work with ROH? I haven't heard a thing about him this year.


----------



## KingCrash

He been on some DVD shows and even tagged with Albright for a bit but they've only used him really on the tv show as a jobber killer (like Eddie Kingston without the Hero chasing story). He's on the schedule for the next tapings but he's just one of those guys they don't seem to know how to use.


----------



## McQueen

That sucks, hes not the most charismatic guy so I can understand uncertainty in how to book him but I still like the guy.


----------



## vivalabrave

One of my favorite matches from ROH this year was Stevens/Strong vs....I want to say King and Titus from 7YA. Just an easy opener that made Strong and Stevens look like ass stomping machines. I bet they would have been a great team if they were given the chance. Seriously, Strong giving someone the gutbuster and then Stevens lariating their face off was gold.


----------



## seabs

*Strong & Stevens seemed the logical option at the start of the year off the end of the Sweet N Sour feud when neither was doing anything significant and the tag division was lacking now. Fast forward to now and Stevens may as well not exist (expect in Germany) and Strong just puts on good matches that get him nowhere *


----------



## jawbreaker

Stevens also tagged with Omega a few times on the HDnet show.


----------



## Blasko

I say we put Erik Stevens push on a milk carton.


----------



## vivalabrave

Should probably put FIP on the other side of the carton. Probably not a coincidence that Stevens fell off the face of the Earth right around the time when they basically stopped production.


----------



## Sephiroth

Erick Stevens apparently works at the local Best Buy in Tallahassee. So maybe he's done?


----------



## smitlick

*Chikara Sampler 2009
*
Quick Note - First ever taste of Chikara

*1. Anniversario Yang*
4 on 4 Atomicos aka 8 Man Tag with Lucha Libre Rules
Incoherence (Frightmare & Hallowicked) & Incoherence (Frightmare & Hallowicked) aka Up In Smoke (Cheech & Cloudy) vs Helios, Lince Dorado, Jigsaw & Mike Quackenbush
***
- Well super confusing to start off but love the entrance way.
- Maybe its because of the different style of wrestling but i just thought the match was rushed a little...

*2. Anniversario Yang*
Claudio Castagnoli vs Eddie Kingston
***1/2
- Not a Kingston fan tbh. Only seen very little of him though. This is probably the 2nd or 3rd match of his i've seen of his.

*3. King of Trios 2009*
F.I.S.T (Chuck Taylor, Gran Akuma & Icarus) vs The Future Is Now (Equinox, Helios & Lince Dorado)
***3/4

*4. King of Trios 2009*
Rey de Voladores Eliminator aka 4 Way Elimination Match
El Generico vs Nick Jackson vs Jigsaw vs Kota Ibushi
****
- Love Nick Jacksons theme music, actually all 4 had decent music.
- Whats with Chikara fans and this is awesome chants??? No one had been eliminated and they were chanting it....
- Bit disappointed with how fast the match ended after the first elimination but it was still rather good.

*5. Revelation X*
Campeones de Parejas aka Chikara Tag Titles
The Osirian Portal (Amasis & Ophidian) vs The Colony (Soldier & Fire Ant)
***3/4
- Lol i think theres someone in the crowd with a face mask on
- Awesome tag. Both teams looked great.

Some pretty good stuff... Probably wont bother with full shows from Chikara but might pick up a best of or two.


----------



## Sephiroth

Since I HATE the TNA section and I love all my OW brothers so so much...

What does everyone think of Hogan signing with TNA? I think it's epic fail on the part of TNA. I can't imagine how much they are spending (I'll guess a million or more) just to have Hogan come in and put on shitty matches and boost the rating up by .001.

The future of wrestling isn't the washed up legends nobody gives a fuck about anymore, TNA should focus on building up newer guys and most importantly, having a product with EXCELLENT in-ring work. That's the key imo.


----------



## McQueen

I'm gonna put on a wait & see outlook before I judge. I just hope Hogan tools Kurt Angle before he leaves the company.


----------



## -Mystery-

It'll be a fail of epic proportions that could kill TNA. I said in the massive discussion thread that it'll be fine for a few months, but Hogan's ego will eventually surface and it'll be all downhill from there. Hell, Hogan drawing ratings isn't even a guarantee considering he was drawing shit, in terms of ratings, when he was doing his deal in WWE between 2005 and 2007.


----------



## peep4life

I just don't see HOgan putting over guys like Morgan and Hernandez, which will make it a fail. Its gonna turn into the Hogan show, and its gonna suck


----------



## vivalabrave

Sephiroth said:


> The future of wrestling isn't the washed up legends nobody gives a fuck about anymore, TNA should focus on building up newer guys and most importantly, having a product with EXCELLENT in-ring work. That's the key imo.


Agreed. I can't even imagine how far Hogan has fallen in-ring since the last time he was in the WWE, when he was of course, atrocious. It figures that my interest in TNA has finally gone back up with Nigel and the next PPV looking pretty good and now Hogan hobbles in. One step forward and two back as per with TNA.


----------



## Spartanlax

Who says Hogan is wrestling at all?

I, for one, am excited for this. It could very well be a laughable disaster of ridiculous proportions, or maybe it's the kick in the ass that TNA needs. Fuck it; let's see what happens.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Hogan should put over Eric Young. When the crowd doesn't care because it's Eric Young, Hogan should say "Hey, I put new blood over, and the crowd shit over it."


----------



## WillTheBloody

It doesn't matter that Hogan, Flair, etc. are there; what matters is that they're there and Vince Russo is going to be booking them. There are a lot of scenarios where TNA could be successful, but a Russo/Bischoff/Hogan/Flair/Nash/Angle locker room isn't one of them. We know this fucking story already: it'll rise in ratings, maybe even compete for a time, then too many people will start putting their spoons in the gumbo and it'll unravel. Epically.

This isn't funny to me anymore. I'm really sick of this shit. Once again, there's a high-profile company that will be the mainstream media's monolith for ALL THINGS WRESTLING. When TNA does something stupid or offensive or slightly racial, people won't say, "Man, TNA is disgusting." It'll be wrestling as a genre that gets kicked in the sack. I'm not amused, and if I happen to be in Orlando any time soon, I'll find my way to...express...this sentiment to Dixie Carter, Hogan, Vince, even fucking Jarrett if he comes up for air.

The ONLY good news here is that they're getting more attention with Styles as champ, so he'll get some much-deserved exposure. Oh, and you know none of those clowns are working house shows, so they should still be enjoyable.


----------



## -Mystery-

Something tells me Russo might not be around much longer unless him and Hogan buried their beef.


----------



## Spartanlax

Give it a chance people. Nothing's happened yet.


----------



## jawbreaker

I'll admit I saw the news and my first thought was "Does this mean Paul London can work BOLA?"


----------



## WillTheBloody

From the press conference Q&A:



> The Q&A session was said to mostly be fluff fan type questions, although one fan did ask Hogan whether working with Vince Russo would be an issue. Hogan responded that as long as Russo stayed in his place and didn't cross him, there would be no issues. Hogan then said that if he did, Hogan would have to take care of it.


I guess I'm just overreacting, but I really see this as similar to WCW's dying days but with brand new talent to bury. I sincerely hope I'm wrong though, because TNA _does_ have a lot of good parts mixed in with a ton of old, useless baggage.


----------



## -GP-

> [...]
> Hogan responded that as long as Russo stayed in his place and didn't cross him, there would be no issues. Hogan then said that if he did, Hogan would have to take care of it.


What the fuck does that even mean? 
What IS his place? Does talking trash about him constitute stepping over the line? How about booking him to take a pin?

In all honesty, this should be pretty interesting.
Hogan probably won't be wrestling. I honestly don't think even he is crazy enough to walk in the ring after an x-division match and try to look anything but ridiculous.
Which begs the question, is a GM figure/pure promo guy (plus his buddy) really worth the amount of money they're paying him?

I was getting somewhat excited about Nigel, now it'll probably take second stage to these guys.


Also, since i'm not very familiar with the actual dynamics State-side, could anyone enlighten me on the _REAL_ appeal of Hogan?
I personally couldn't give two shits about Hogan making any sort of appearance on any promotion other than the carcrash possibilities, but then again i'm not your average ticket-and-PPV-buying American fan.
What i'm asking is, does Hogan really have the fabled star power to draw casual audiences, or did it all fizzle over the bad reality shows?


----------



## KingCrash

WillTheBloody said:


> I guess I'm just overreacting, but I really see this as similar to WCW's dying days but with brand new talent to bury. I sincerely hope I'm wrong though, because TNA _does_ have a lot of good parts mixed in with a ton of old, useless baggage.


You're not overreacting. Think of all the garbage WCW had when Hogan first came in before the NWO hit, plus with as bad as Russo can be, at least he tries to put over new talent. Hogan and Bischoff have no track record of that, and they're nothing right now to make anyone think they will. Plus, even with Hogan what happens if they keep pulling a 1.2 rating after the initial interest goes down, then what?

And I wouldn't be surprised if Flair joins this little fiasco soon. McMahon is probably laughing more then anything else.


----------



## Spartanlax

WCW made WWE better, and the wrestling business as a whole better. There's no denying that at all. This gives them a second chance to put out shows people actually want to watch. You think they really wanna be associated with two failed companies "thanks to them"? I'm sure they could live with themselves, however both of them, specifically Hogan, need a success here.


----------



## Blasko

TNA: Can we dig this hole any deeper?


----------



## Sephiroth

Bruiser Blasko said:


> TNA: Can we dig this hole any deeper?


TNA: We might as well dig up Chris Benoit and make him a heel champ while we're at it...


----------



## Blasko

Sephiroth said:


> TNA: We might as well dig up Chris Benoit and make him a heel champ while we're at it...


 1.2 ...


----------



## smitlick

not sure if it was mentioned but Hulk is still doing his Australia tour...

*PWG All Star Weekend VI Night Two*

1. Karl 'The Machine Gun' Anderson vs Alex Koslov
**

2. Chris Hero vs Eddie Kingston
**3/4

3. The Age of the Fall (Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black) vs The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson)
***1/2-***3/4

*4. Number One Contender for the PWG Title - Best of Three Series - Match #2*
Jack Evans vs Roderick Strong
***1/4

*5. Intergender Singles Match - Chris Hero is banned from Ringside*
Human Tornado vs Candice LeRae
**1/4

6. Claudio Castagnoli vs Necro Butcher
***

7. El Generico vs Susumu Yokosuka
***1/2

8. Muscle Outlaw'z (Masato Yoshino & Naruki Doi) vs The Dynasty (Joey Ryan & Scott Lost) w/Jade Chung
***1/2

*9. One Night Only *
Super Dragon vs TARO
***
*
10. CIMA's Title Shot is on the Line*
Bryan Danielson vs CIMA
****

Little disappointed with Night 2... Had expected better.


----------



## KingCrash

smitlick said:


> not sure if it was mentioned but Hulk is still doing his Australia tour...


Yeah he mentioned that on Larry King but not TNA. Larry actually had to bring it up to him. I really hope he's working them just to get backing on his tour and as soon as it's done he just leaves them holding the bag and never shows up in the Impact Zone. That would be fantastic.


----------



## Sephiroth

I kind of feel bad for Australia. They rarely get great wrestling down there (at least indy stuff from outside of the country) and instead of Davey Richards having an amazing match with a local Australian wrestler...they are stuck with Hogan and whoever else will be on it (who is booked for it? Brian Knobbs probably, yuck...oh and Heidenreich and Big Daddy V, talk about fucking quality booking).


----------



## KingCrash

Don't forget Brutus Beefcake and Gangrel, and of course the money match of Flair vs. Hogan in 2009. If I was a fan in Australia I'd just wait for TNA's tour because even as desperate as they are for wrestling I couldn't see myself going to Hulk's horrid looking show.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Don't forget a watered-down Paul London.


----------



## Sephiroth

superdupersonic said:


> Don't forget a watered-down Paul London.


That's like over half the indy scene...or is Paul London actually booked for it? If he is, what the fuck. London, just do DGUSA for fucks sake.


----------



## KingCrash

Yeah I think London and of all people Matt Cross are booked. Why, I have no clue.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

London is taking it easy, which I don't blame him for. But if he was willing to compromise and give us a kick-ass match, he should ask Gabe to book him in a singles match against Quack in Phoenix. I figure Quack is much safer to work with than Davey or Shingo.


----------



## Tarfu

Really liking Highspots' new look. And thank _God_ they finally fixed the logging in issue.


----------



## erikstans07

Hey dudes, it's not listed on wikipedia, so I thought I'd ask here. What was Low Ki's entrance theme in ROH? I don't know if he had multiple ones, if so, I'm talking about the one he had in the Rottweilers.


----------



## McQueen

I could only describe it as being Kung-Fu movie techno music, don't know the name or anything.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Ki had two different versions of his theme with the Rotts. Both were instrumentals of Realist Killaz. The first had an excerpt of intro of his original ROH theme, and the second had a DMX excerpt intro.


----------



## erikstans07

Sweet, I've always thought that song was fuckin sweet. Just downloaded Realist Killaz by Tupac featuring 50 Cent.


----------



## McQueen

Supposedly its being reported Hogan and Bischoff now have creative control of TNA Brothas. I marked out.

Brian Knobbs for X-Division champion please.


----------



## Blasko

Hogan wins the World title in an Ultimate X match on his first iMPACT to become the champion.

BROTHER.


----------



## peep4life

If Hogan has creative control, do you even think he's been watching the last year to know were storylines are going, or is he going to start from scratch? I know I should use a wait and see approach on this situation, but I real see no good coming from all of this.


----------



## Platt

I know the TNA section is full of morons but can we keep the TNA talk out of here please.

PS Hogan SUCKS ASS

PPS RIP TNA 2002-2009


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Fatal fourway to headline Lockdown - Hogan vs. Nash vs. Angle vs. Foley.


----------



## lariatooooo!!!

With Hogan winning via Super Leg Drop from the cage. Oh Yes. *cum*


----------



## smitlick

*PWG - Battle of Los Angeles 2008 - Night One*

1. Round 1 Tournament Match - Block C
TJ Perkins vs Chuck Taylor
**1/2

2. Round 1 Tournament Match - Block A
Kenny Omega vs Brandon Bonham
**3/4
- Danielson on commentary is awesome 

3. Round 1 Tournament Match - Block A
Austin Aries vs Nigel McGuiness
***1/2

4. Round 1 Tournament Match - Block B
Low Ki vs Roderick Strong
***1/2

5. Round 1 Tournament Match - Block D
Joey Ryan vs Scott Lost
***

6. Round 1 Tournament Match - Block C
Bryan Danielson vs Davey Richards
***3/4

7. Round 1 Tournament Match - Block B
El Generico vs Masato Yoshino vs Nick Jackson
***1/4

8. Round 1 Tournament Match - Block D - No DQ
Chris Hero vs Necro Butcher
***1/2

*PWG - Battle of Los Angeles 2008 - Night Two*

1. Quarterfinal Match - Block A
Nigel McGuiness vs Brandon Bonham
**3/4

2. Quarterfinal Match - Block B
Low Ki vs Masato Yoshino
***

3. Quarterfinal Match - Block C
TJ Perkins vs Bryan Danielson
***1/2

4. Quarterfinal Match - Block D
Chris Hero vs Scott Lost
***1/4

5. Semi-Final Match - Block A vs Block B
Nigel McGuiness vs Low Ki
**1/4
Fuck Nigels eye looks Black nearly

6. Semi-Final Match - Block C vs Block D
Bryan Danielson vs Chris Hero
***3/4

7. Nick Jackson, El Generico & Necro Butcher vs Roderick Strong, Davey Richards & Austin Aries vs Joey Ryan, Chuck Taylor & Kenny Omega
***** 
Davey's reaction to breaking the ropes was hilarious and the Omega stuff was awesome. TBH its worth buying the DVD just for this match.

8. BOLA 2008 FINAL
Low Ki vs Chris Hero
****


----------



## FITZ

Not enough love for Low Ki/Hero. It's top 5 for me on 2008 MOTY. An amazing match that they wrestled with one fucking rope. 

The tag match might be the funniest thing I've ever seen in a wrestling ring though.


----------



## Bubz

That tag match is great just for entertainment, when Omega gets on the mic and says they all look like losers and they all stop fighting and chase him through the arena was awesome! And of course Davey's reaction to breaking the ropes was awesome as well.


----------



## Groovemachine

*PWG Threemendous II*​

Cutler Bros & Charles Mercury vs LTP, Johnny Goodtime & Brandon Gatson - *****

Alex Shelley vs Scott Lost - ******
~ Loved this! Aside from Lost's corner-619 botch, everything was so crisp and the match was a joy to watch. And Human Tornado was hilarious on commentary.

Chris Sabin vs Bryan Danielson - ****3/4*
~ Nice, very methodical match, kicked into a higher gear in the last few mins

Colt Cabana vs Chuck Taylor - *****
~ Funny stuff, loved the grenade shenanigans!

Davey Richards vs Roderick Strong - ****3/4*
~ Fast-paced action, I just wish it had gone longer. Lol at Excalibur's "Leave it to me to fuck things up right at the end"

2 Skinny Black Guys (Human Tornado & El Generico) vs The Young Bucks - *****1/2*
~ OMG this was literally fantastic. All four men looked incredible. I want a rematch! Young Bucks looked awesome heeling it up, their 'cocky youngster' persona shining through. Generico doing Tornado's corner-strut-kicks was amazing. Loved this, my favourite tag match of the year besides the KENTA & Shiozaki vs Sasaki & Nakajima NOAH match from June.

_Guerrilla Warfare Match_
Chris Hero vs Joey Ryan - ****3/4*
~ Went a little too long for my liking and there was a touch of overkill towards the end, but there was some great stuff in there. Bonus marks for Hero's tremendous selling of the arm.


Overall: Brilliant show, I totally second any claims for 'Show of the Year', although I've got DDT4 next in my watch list which I hear may give it a run for its money. Great show from top to bottom, but particularly seek out the awesome tag title match. Finally, LMAO at Excalibur's "King Clobbersaurus" comments.


----------



## Platt

BLACK FRIDAY COMES EARLY- SAVE 35%-40% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!

Start your holiday shopping now!!! You can now save 35%-40% off your order on all items listed on the website with no minimum purchase. This sale includes all DVD's, live event tickets, ROH apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com. All orders under $30 save 35% off the order. Orders that are $30 and up save 40% off the order.

This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events.

To redeem your 35% Off Coupon for orders under $30 just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: friday35 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

To redeem your 40% Off Coupon for orders $30 and above just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: friday40 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Offer ends on Tuesday, November 3rd at noon EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Bret Hart Autograph tickets, Gift certificates and ROH DVD Subscription Packages are not included in the sale. Non Ring of Honor preorder items are not included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on new orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above. Offer is good while supplies last.

NEW DVD RELEASES!!!

The following items are now available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:

The Final Countdown Tour: Chicago- Chicago Ridge, IL 9/19/09 (DVD- Preorder)

This title is scheduled to ship on November 12th!!!

The Final Countdown Tour continues in Chicago as Bryan Danielson challenges Austin Aries for the World Title; The Amercan Wolves vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe for the World Tag Team Titles; Young Bucks vs. Dark City Fight Club; Colt Cabana vs. Claudio Castagnoli; plus more.
1. Petey Williams vs. Rhett Titus
2. SIX MAN MAYHEM MATCH:Silas Young vs. Rasche Brown vs. Sal Rinauro vs. Alex “Sugarfoot” Payne vs. Grizzly Redwood vs. Alex O’Reilly
3. Brent Albright & Bobby Dempsey vs. The House Of Truth
4. DOG COLLAR MATCH: Jimmy Rave vs. Necro Butcher
5. The Young Bucks vs. The Dark City Fight Club
6. GRUDGE MATCH: Claudio Castagnoli vs. Colt Cabana
7. ROH WORLD TAG TITLE MATCH: The American Wolves vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe
8. ROH WORLD TITLE MATCH: Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson
Plus: Nigel McGuinness & Bret "Hitman" Hart

The Final Countdown Tour: Dayton- Dayton, OH 9/18/09 (DVD)

Features Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero in a hard hitting contest; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The Young Bucks; Davey Richards vs. Claudio Castagnoli; Colt Cabana & Petey Williams vs. Austin Aries & Rhett Titus; plus more.
1. Eddie Edwards vs. Brent Albright.
2. The Dark City Fight Club vs. The House of Truth.
3. Jimmy Rave vs. Grizzly Redwood
4. Davey Richards vs. Claudio Castagnoli
5. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The Young Bucks.
6. Silas Young vs. Rasche Brown
7. Austin Aries & Rhett Titus vs. Colt Cabana & Petey Williams
8. Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero

TNA No Surrender 2009 (DVD)

1. TNA Knockouts Tag Team Tournament Final: The Beautiful People vs. Sarita & Taylor Wilde
2. Hernandez vs. Eric Young
3. TNA X-Division Title Match: Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels
4. Falls Count Anywhere: Suicide vs. D'Angelo Dinero
5. For The Vacant TNA Knockouts Title: ODB vs. Cody Deaner
6. TNA Legends Title Match: Kevin Nash vs. Abyss
7. Lethal Lockdown: Booker T, Scott Steiner, & The British Invasion vs. Beer Money Inc. & Team 3D
8. Bobby Lashley vs. Rhino
9. TNA World Title Match: Kurt Angle vs. Sting vs. Matt Morgan vs. AJ Styles

WWE Hell In A Cell 2009 (DVD)

1. World Title Hell In A Cell Match: CM Punk vs. The Undertaker
2. I-C Title Match: John Morrison vs. Dolph Ziggler
3. WWE Divas Title Match: Mickie James vs. Alicia Fox
4. Unified Tag Team Title Match: Chris Jericho & Big Show vs. Batista & Rey Mysterio
5. WWE Title Hell In A Cell Match: John Cena vs. Randy Orton
6. R-Truth vs. Drew McIntyre
7. U.S. Title Match: Kofi Kingston vs. Jack Swagger vs. The Miz
8. Hell In A Cell: DX vs. Legacy


----------



## erikstans07

Looks like all the Final Countdown Tour covers are gonna be the same concept. Luckily, Glory By Honor VIII probably won't be.


----------



## Platt

> Besides the match listing for The Final Countdown Tour- Dayton, the DVD also contains:
> 
> Bonus Footage:
> -Preshow Match: The Bravado Brothers vs. Tony Kozina & Kyle O'Reilly
> -Bryan Danielson's Encore
> -ROH Video Wire 9/16/09
> -ROH Video Wire 9/22/09
> 
> Contains three audio tracks to watch this DVD with:
> -surround sound with commentary
> -surround sound without commentary
> -stereo with commentary


Finally a no commentary option.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I'll wait till Black Friday for Boston and GBH to be out. Plus I assume the sale will be even better than this one.


----------



## erikstans07

Fuck a no commentary option.


----------



## KaijuFan

Oh shit, surround sound with no commentary? This totally makes up for the lame cover.


----------



## peep4life

superdupersonic said:


> I'll wait till Black Friday for Boston and GBH to be out. Plus I assume the sale will be even better than this one.


This.
Plus want to see some ratings for those two shows, while I obviously want to see the Danielson matches, I don't know if the rest of the cards justify buying the shows.


----------



## FITZ

GBH was pretty awesome but I'm sure I have some live bias. Ladder Wars II was insane and most of the undercard matches were solid to pretty damn good. I'm guessing Petey/Aries won't be getting too many good reviews unless fans screaming "Twinkies!"= more *s.

Not to mention Nigel/Danielson was amazing and his sendoff is my favorite live wrestling moment. 

If GBH and the show the night before in Boston where up for pre-order I probably would be taking advantage of the sale right now.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Everyone just wait for Black Friday. Seriously. Hopefully ROH will do the wise thing to make up for their misfortunes lately and have the World Title and Jeff Hardy sets available for preorder during that sale.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - The Tokyo Summit*

*1. Pre Show Dark Match*
Tetsuya Naito & Yujiro vs Genba Hirayanagi & Kotaro Suzuki
*3/4
Fucking horrible match.

2. Austin Aries vs Tyler Black
**3/4

3. Kazushi Miyamoto vs Eddie Edwards w/Larry Sweeney
**1/2

4. El Generico vs Taiji Ishimori
***1/2

5. Davey Richards & Takeshi Morishima w/Larry Sweeney vs The Briscoe Brothers 
***

*6. GHC Junior Heavyweight Title Match*
Bryan Danielson vs Yoshinobu Kanemura (c)
***3/4

7. Naomichi Marufuji & Katsuhiko Nakajima vs KENTA & Kota Ibushi
****1/4

8. Roderick Strong vs Kensuke Sasaki
***1/2

*9. ROH World Title Match*
Nigel McGuiness (c) vs Jimmy Jacobs
***3/4

After the SNS/Briscoes tag i was seriously considering giving up on the DVD but the final 3 matches made up for it. Really disappointed in most of the undercard though as Davey/Morishima vs Briscoes is probably a good enough matchup on paper to headline a show. Next up for me is the Dragon Gate Live In LA show.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

There's no excuse to have Kotaro Suzuki on the preshow.


----------



## Blasko

*Genba.


----------



## smitlick

*Dragon Gate - Live In LA*

1. El Generico vs Genki Horiguchi
**3/4
- Excalibur & Disco Machine on commentary

2. Stalker Ichikawa vs Necro Butcher
1/2
- SQUASH. Necro took him with 1 punch.

3. Stalker Ichikawa vs Necro Butcher 
*1/2
- Rematch straight away. Slightly better.

4. PAC vs Shingo
***1/2

5. Taku Iwasa & Keni'chiro Arai vs Kendo & Dragon Kid
***
*
6. Open the Twin Gate Title Match *
The Young Bucks vs Susumu Yokosuka & Ryo Saito (c)
***1/2-***3/4

*7. Open the Triange Gate Title Match*
Gamma, Yasushi Kanda & Yamato (c) vs BxB Hulk, Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino
***3/4

got DG USA - Open the Historic Gate next


----------



## smitlick

*Dragon Gate USA - Open The Historic Gate*

1. BxB Hulk vs Yamato
***1/4
- One of the dancers is Daizee Haze. Not sure on the other.
- Nice to see their using the stage Chikara uses.
- Pretty decent opening match

2. Kenn Doane vs Too Cold Scorpio
**3/4
- Surprisingly ok

3. Amasis, Hallowicked, Gran Akuma & Icarus vs Fire Ant, Soldier Ant, Jigsaw & Mike Quackenbush
****
- A Whole Chikara vs DG PPV would be awesome

4. Masato Yoshino vs Dragon Kid
***3/4
- PLEASE Replace Dawn Marie

5. The Young Bucks vs CIMA & Susumu Yokosuka
****

6. Shingo vs Naruki Doi
****1/4

*7. FIP Bonus Match - Cage of Pain II*
BxB Hulk, Yamato & Jack Evans vs Delirious, Jigsaw & Hallowicked
***1/2

*8. Dragon Gate Bonus Match - Crown Gate - 23/11/06*
BxB Hulk, Jushin Liger, Jack Evans & Matt Sydal vs Kevin Steen, Magnitude Kishiwada, Masato Yoshino & Naruki Doi
****

*9. FRAY!*
Aaron Arbo vs Andy Harner vs Johnny Gargano vs Louis Lynden vs Chris Jones vs Cheech vs Lince Dorado vs Cloudy
**1/2

Anyone who hasnt ordered this must... very good show and completely worth the $20.
next up from me will be Glory By Honor VII


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

ROH DVDs available for $7.99 on highspots:
Expect the Unexpected [3/15/2003]
Retribution: Round Robin Challenge II [4/26/2003]
Wrestlerave [6/28/2003]
Destiny [6/3/2006]
Dethroned [11/25/2006]
Fighting Spirit [4/14/2007]
Race to the Top Tournament Night 2 [7/28/2007]
Final Battle 2007 [12/30/2007]

ROH DVDs available for $9.99 on highspots:
All Star Extravaganza [11/9/2002]
Better Than Our Best [4/1/2006]
Weekend of Champions Night 1 [4/28/2006]
How We Roll [5/12/2006]
Time to Man Up [8/4/2006]
Unified [8/12/2006]
The Epic Encounter II [8/25/2006]
Gut Check [8/26/2006]
Survival of the Fittest 2006 [10/6/2006]
Motor City Madness 2006 [10/7/2006]
Honor Reclaims Boston [11/3/2006]
The Chicago Spectacular Night 1 [12/8/2006]
The Chicago Spectacular Night 2 [12/9/2006]
Fifth Year Festival: NYC [2/16/2007]
Race to the Top Tournament Night 1 [7/27/2007]
Caged Rage [8/24/2007]
Man Up [9/15/2007]
Survival of the Fittest 2007 [10/19/2007]
Breakout [1/25/2008]
Northern Navigation [7/25/2008]
The Tokyo Summit [9/14/2008]
Glory By Honor VII [9/20/2008]
Rising Above 2008 [11/22/2008]


----------



## FITZ

Just finished watching Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe form PWH The Musical and it was amazing. Really hard hitting and Joe played his role of the asshole heal to perfection and The American Dragon was on his game and was great playing the face in peril. 

I think a lot of my enjoyment came from the awesome production for the show. It was a 2 camera shoot but there was no hard camera and one of the camera men was standing on the ring apron for most of the match since the building they were in had no seats on one of the sides. With no commentary and those 2 cameras it was the closest the thing to actually being in the building that I have experienced. The match was awesome but I loved watching the match like this.


----------



## KingKicks

First Indy DVD I've watched in awhile.

*ROH Best In The World*

*Joe vs. Kobashi*
Samoa Joe vs. Kenta Kobashi ******

Dragon Gate Challenge*
AJ Styles and Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid and Genki Horiguchi ****½

Chi-Town Struggle*
KENTA vs. Austin Aries *****¼-****½

Third Anniversary Celebration Part 1*
Samoa Joe vs. Ebessan Jack **

Better Than Our Best*
Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm ****½-***¾

Glory By Honor II*
CM Punk vs. Terry Funk **½

Fifth Year Festival: Liverpool*
Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Shingo and Naruki Doi *****¼-****½

Race to The Top Tournament Night 2*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. El Generico *****-****¼

Fighting Spirit*
Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness *****¼*

*Pretty damn great DVD, good choices of matches (I can understand Punk/Funk and Joe/Ebessan)*​


----------



## McQueen

I wasn't wild about Joe/Danielson at PWG The Musical. Not a bad match but I found it to be somewhat dry.

Joe vs Ebessan Jack was awesome Benjo. Damn you!


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Glory By Honor VII*

1. Jerry Lynn vs Kenny King
***
- Wow nice to see ROH are using the stage as well. Nice change from the same old curtain they've used for ages.

*2. NWA Heavyweight Title Match*
Brent Albright (c) vs Adam Pearce w/Larry Sweeney & Shane Hagadorn
**3/4
*
3. FIP Heavyweight Title Match*
Go Shiozaki (c) w/Larry Sweeney & Shane Hagadorn vs Kevin Steen
***1/2

*4. GHC Junior Heavyweight Title Match*
Bryan Danielson (c) vs Katsuhiko Nakajima
****1/2

5. Rhett Titus vs Erick Stevens
*3/4
Bit of a squash.

6. Sweet N Sour Inc (Chris Hero, Shane Hagadorn & Eddie Edwards) vs The Vulture Squad (Jigsaw & Ruckus) & Roderick Strong
***

7. Kensuke Sasaki vs Claudio Castagnoli
***1/4

*8. ROH World Title Match*
Nigel McGuiness (c) vs El Generico
***1/2
*
9. Steel Cage Warfare Match*
Austin Aries & The Briscoes vs The Age of the Fall vs Necro Butcher
***3/4

Alright show, definitely a good buy altho the SCW finish was weird/surprising.

*ROH - Ring of Homicide II*

*1. Anything Goes Match*
Austin Aries vs Jimmy Jacobs
**3/4
- Just to continue the storyline/feud

2. Brodie Lee & Delirious vs Cheech & Cloudy
**1/4
- Squash sorta to make Brodie look like a monster

3. Daizee Haze vs Jessie McKay
*3/4
- Awesome to see Jessie doing alright in the US (shes australian). Seems to be getting a regular booking with Shimmer to.
- One thing that has annoyed me in 2009 is that ROH has pretty much stopped using Shimmer talent. I think i counted like 2 womens matches this year.

4. The Osirian Portal vs Steenerico
***

*5. FIP World Heavyweight Title Match*
Necro Butcher vs Go Shiozaki (c) w/Larry Sweeney
***
- Necros music is awesome....

6. Chris Hero w/Sweet N Sour Inc vs Brent Albright
***1/4

*7. Six Man Mayhem*
Hallowicked vs Rhett Titus vs Jason Blade vs Ruckus vs Davey Richards vs Claudio Castagnoli
**3/4

8. Jerry Lynn vs Tyler Black
***1/2
- Seemed to be a match for Black to look good in rather than something competitive.

9. The Briscoe Brothers vs LAX
****1/4
- Hernandez has improved so much since his first run in ROH

Pretty disappointing besides the main event.


----------



## erikstans07

These aren't Indy DVD's, but I know you guys like RVD and HBK.

I have Heartbreak & Triumph up on ebay right now. It ends in 1 day and 13 hours. There is one bid so far for $6.50
http://cgi.ebay.com/WWE-Heartbreak-...QptZUS_DVD_HD_DVD_Blu_ray?hash=item4a9be03649

I also have RVD: One of a Kind up. It ends in an hour. Starting price: $5.50, Buy it Now for 8 bucks. No bids so far.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320442234432&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## seabs

*PWG Threemendous II*

*Brandon Gatson, Johnny Goodtime, & Jerome "LTP" Robinson vs. Charles Mercury & Brandon & Dustin Cutler* 
_***3/4_

*Scott Lost vs. Alex Shelley* 
_****_

*Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Sabin* 
_****_

*Colt Cabana vs. Chuck Taylor *
_Comedy Match_

*Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong* 
_****_

*The Young Bucks vs. 2 Skinny Black Guys* 
_****1/4_

*Chris Hero vs. Joey Ryan - Guerrilla Warfare Match - PWG World Championship*
_****_

*Overall:*
_Just an amazing show. Probably best so far this year._​


----------



## McQueen

Glad to hear Threemendous is getting such good reviews from everyone. Only have about 8 shows to go before I get to it.


----------



## seabs

*The only show that isn't really really good in there is Secret Of Guerilla Island and that's still a fun show with a depleted roster.*


----------



## McQueen

Yeah I got that and it looks kinda weak on paper but I remember people saying it was pretty decent for what it was.

Is Frontieres San Guerres or (whatever the hell it was) out yet?


----------



## peep4life

McQueen said:


> Yeah I got that and it looks kinda weak on paper but I remember people saying it was pretty decent for what it was.
> 
> Is Frontieres San Guerres or (whatever the hell it was) out yet?


Its up for pre order, hopefully it will be available by BOLA so I can pickit up if I go.


----------



## McQueen

Pre-Order so it will ship by February.


----------



## jawbreaker

I'm thinking Guerres Sans Frontières will realistically get to people by Christmas.


----------



## peep4life

PWG doesn't lag as much as they used to, so hopefully it will be out soon.


----------



## McQueen

February, possibly March.


----------



## -GP-

I'd order Guerres Sans Frontières even if it was a horrible show based on the sheer awesomness of the name alone...


Also, i know this isn't the place for this, but any MMA fans here should check this out pronto:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sV9sFA0GJyE


----------



## KingKicks

McQueen said:


> Joe vs Ebessan Jack was awesome Benjo. Damn you!


It was awesome....just not awesome enough to be over * :side:
*
ROH Violent Tendencies*

Grizzly Redwood vs. Silas Young *¾**

Brent Albright and Erick Stevens vs. Kenny King and Rhett Titus ***¼*

Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli ***¾*

El Generico and Kevin Steen vs. Josh Raymond and Christin Able *****

*Six Man Mayhem*
Austin Aries vs. Rasche Brown vs. Sami Callihan vs. Delirious vs. Joey Ryan vs. Petey Williams ***½*

D-Lo Brown vs. Colt Cabana ***

ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
The American Wolves vs. KENTA and Roderick Strong *****¼-****½

Steel Cage Match*
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Tyler Black ****½*

*Overall: Aside from the great tag title match and Steel Cage, a very average show.*
*
ROH End of an Age*

*Six Man Mayhem*
Rhett Titus vs. Delirious vs. Sami Callihan vs. Silas Young vs. Egotistico Fantastico vs. Alex Payne **¾
*
Erick Stevens vs. Rasche Brown ***½*

Petey Williams vs. Kenny King ***¾*

KENTA vs. Tyler Black *****-****¼

Chicago Street Fight*
Colt Cabana and Brent Albright vs. Joey Ryan and Claudio Castagnoli ****¼*

D-Lo Brown vs. Roderick Strong *****

The American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen and El Generico *****-****¼

ROH World Title Match*
Austin Aries vs. Nigel McGuinness ****½*

*Overall: I actually thought this show was altogether pretty damn enjoyable. 2 great matches and alot of good/solid stuff to go with it.*​


----------



## FITZ

erikstans07 said:


> These aren't Indy DVD's, but I know you guys like RVD and HBK.
> 
> I have Heartbreak & Triumph up on ebay right now. It ends in 1 day and 13 hours. There is one bid so far for $6.50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/WWE-Heartbreak-Triumph-The-Shawn-Michaels-Story-DVD_W0QQitemZ320442742345QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_DVD_HD_DVD_Blu_ray?hash=item4a9be03649
> 
> I also have RVD: One of a Kind up. It ends in an hour. Starting price: $5.50, Buy it Now for 8 bucks. No bids so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320442234432&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


Well if you're doing it....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170399037758&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

It's for PWG Sells Out, which is an indy DVD. Right now there's only 1 bid for $5. 

Threemendous looks amazing. I really need to go and pick up some more PWG stuff from this year.

And to peep4life, if you live in Southern California there should be no "If I go to BOLA" you need to be saying "When I go to BOLA."


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Rising Above 2008*

*1. ROH Tag Team Title Match*
Steenerico (c) vs The Briscoe Brothers
**1/2
- Damn the crowd looks huge.
- Very Short

*2. Shimmer Womens Title Match*
MsChif (c) vs Sara Del Rey 
**1/2

*3. Four Corner Survival*
Claudio Castagnoli vs Alex Payne vs Sami Callihan vs Silas Young
**1/4

4. Chris Hero, Go Shiozaki & Davey Richards vs Ace Steel, Roderick Strong & Brent Albright
***

*5. I Quit Match*
Jimmy Jacobs vs Austin Aries
***3/4-****
- Jimmy's beard looks fucking ridiculous.

*6. ROH World Title Match*
Nigel McGuiness (c) vs Bryan Danielson
****1/4
- Good but they've had better matches

*7. Bonus Match*
Delirious vs Rhett Titus
**3/4

*8. Bonus Match*
Tyler Black vs Samoa Joe
***3/4

definitely worth the buy. 3 very good matches..................


----------



## Thisskateboarding

Need some ROH help please

I haven't ordered a bunch of DVD's since around "a new level" or so and was wondering if someone could suggest to me maybe the 6 best shows since "Northern Navigation" till now. 

If anyone can help me out would be great just need a wrestling fix and I only follow ROH so dont suggest other indies. Thanks in advance


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Bound By Hate
Rising Above 2008
Final Battle 2008
Supercard of Honor IV
Take No Prisoners 2009
Tag Title Classic


----------



## Kabukiman

You must not forget Death Before Dishonor VI (Aug 2, 2008).

7th Anniversary Show (3/21/2009) is also worth considering.


----------



## Tarfu

PWG's *Speed of Sound* and *Guerre Sans Frontières* are now in stock at prowrestlingguerrilla.com!



















http://www.prowrestlingguerrilla.com/merch/2009/dvd0104.html
http://www.prowrestlingguerrilla.com/merch/2009/dvd0105.html


----------



## smitlick

Wow guerre san frontieres looks awesome. Might have to pick that up soon.


----------



## kwjr86

*Guerre San Frontieres*

9-Man 3-Way Tag Team Match
1. The Cutler Brothers (Brandon & Dustin Cutler) & Charles Mercury vs. Los Luchas (Phoenix Star & Zokre) & Malachi Jackson vs. Johnny Goodtime, Shane Haste, & Jerome " LTP" Robinson 

Singles 
2. Candice LeRae vs. Christina Von Eerie 

Singles Match 
3. Human Tornado vs. Scott Lost 

Singles Match 
4. Karl "Machine Gun" Anderson vs. Roderick Strong 

Singles Match 
5. Naruki Doi vs. Joey Ryan 

Singles Match 
6. El Generico vs. Shingo Takagi 

6-Man Tag Team Match 
7. Brian Kendrick & The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) vs. CIMA & Motor City Machine Guns (Chris Sabin & Alex Shelley) 

Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Championship Title Match 
8. Chris Hero (Champion) vs. "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson (Challenger) 


Damn that card does look pretty awesome.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Kabukiman said:


> You must not forget Death Before Dishonor VI (Aug 2, 2008).
> 
> 7th Anniversary Show (3/21/2009) is also worth considering.


Take TNP09 out and put DBD6 in. And Tokyo Summit is on par with SCOH4 imo. A few great matches with a fucking horrendous undercard.


----------



## KaijuFan

Well with the early 40% sale, and a larger payday than expected I dished out the cash to pick up two of the final five 2007 shows i need to finish the year and Best in the World. Which begs me to ask, if the main event tag match as good as it looks on paper?


----------



## Groovemachine

Fuck. I have no money. Would people judge me if I sold my left testicle to get Guerre San Frontieres?

Also, anyone recall what the undercard of Speed of Sound was like? I heard good things about Hero/Strong but I wasn't sure if it's a one-match show or something.


----------



## KaijuFan

I would consider you to be a God amongst men, Groove. 

Looks like I'm going to go in debt again, gotta pick up one of the two PWG dvds. The only problem I'm facing is which dvd to get? Gran looks far more superior but sometimes those small shows surprise really well.


----------



## peep4life

taylorfitz said:


> And to peep4life, if you live in Southern California there should be no "If I go to BOLA" you need to be saying "When I go to BOLA."


I work Friday and Saturday Nights (I bartend) so taking these days off work suck because that's when I make the most money. My work is about a twenty minute drive to Reseda, so I try to go when I get off work. Last time I made it there right before intermission and got to check out the last four matches. I'll probably do the same for the Saturday show.


----------



## antoniomare007

Groovemachine said:


> Also, anyone recall what the undercard of Speed of Sound was like? I heard good things about Hero/Strong but I wasn't sure if it's a one-match show or something.


Kendrick vs Danielson & Generico vs Sexy Chucky T


----------



## Platt

BUY 3, GET 2 FREE RING OF HONOR DVD SALE
Wednesday, November 04, 2009

RING OF HONOR BUY 3, GET 2 FREE DVD SALE!!!

You can now get 2 free Ring of Honor DVD's with every 3 you purchase. Non-ROH titles are not included in the sale. It is very important you read all of the directions below before placing your order:

1) You will receive 2 Free Ring of Honor DVD for every 3 you purchase. If you buy 6 DVD's you get 4 free, if you buy 9 DVD's you get 6 free, if you purchase 12 DVD's you get 8 free, etc.. There is no limit. Your regular priced & free selections must be a Ring of Honor, Straight Shootin, or Secrets of the Ring title. Non ROH titles are not included in this sale. You may add other items to your order but they would not count towards the sale promotion. 
2) Place the items you are ordering in the shopping cart at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. Write in your free selections in the "Special Instructions" section so you are not charged for the items. If you place your free items in the shopping cart you will be billed for them and adjustments will not be made.
3) Your free selections must be the lowest priced item you are buying.
4) This offer is good on all DVD's listed under the "Ring of Honor DVD's" & "Straight Shootin DVD" sections at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. NON ROH DVD ARE NOT INCLUDED IN THIS SALE. 

Special Live Event Bonus: This sale will also be in effect at this weekend's live events in Philadelphia, PA and Edison, NJ.

Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Sunday, November 8th at noon EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com. 

*Please note the buy 3, get 2 free offer is ONLY good on Ring of Honor show titles, Best Of's, Straight Shootin', and Secrets of the Ring titles. This includes all ROH titles marked down in the "Weekly Specials" section.

NEW MERCHANDISE RELEASES!!!

The following items are now available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:

Pro Wrestling Guerrilla- Threemendous II 7/31/09 (DVD)

Pro Wrestling Guerrilla presents "Threemendous II", their sixth anniversary show, held July 31, 2009 in Reseda, CA and features Chris Hero versus Joey Ryan for the PWG Title in a "Guerrilla Warfare Match!"
1. Brandon Gatson, Johnny Goodtime & Jerome "LTP" Robinson vs. The Cutler Brothers (Brandon & Dustin Cutler) & Charles Mercury
2. Scott Lost vs. Alex Shelley
3. "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Sabin
4. Colt Cabana vs. Chuck Taylor
5. Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong
6. Non-Title Tag Team Match: The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) vs. 2 Skinny Black Guys (El Generico & Human Tornado)
7. PWG Title - Guerrilla Warfare Match: Chris Hero (c) w/Candice LeRae vs. Joey Ryan

Pro Wrestling Guerrilla- DDT4 2009 5/22/09 (DVD)

PWG's annual tag team tournament featuring Bryan Danielson & Roderick Strong, The Young Bucks, The Motor City Machine Guns; The Dynasty; Dark & Lovely, Kenny Omega & Chuck Taylor, plus more.
1. DDT4 Opening Round Match: The Dynasty (Scott Lost & Joey Ryan) vs. Hybrid Dolphins (Bryan Danielson & Roderick Strong)
2. DDT4 Opening Round Match: Dark & Lovely (Human Tornado & Scorpio Sky) vs. Kenny Omega & Chuck Taylor
3. DDT4 Opening Round Match: The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson, champions) vs. The Cutler Brothers (Brandon & Dustin Cutler)
4. "Youngest Buck" Malachi Jackson vs. Phoenix Star
5. DDT4 Semi-Final Round Match: The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson, champions) vs. Kenny Omega & Chuck Taylor
6. DDT4 Semi-Final Round Match: Hybrid Dolphins (Bryan Danielson & Roderick Strong) vs. Motor City Machine Guns (Chris Sabin & Alex Shelley)
7. PWG World Title Match: Chris Hero (c) vs. Joey Ryan
8. DDT4 Final Round Match: The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson, champions) vs. Hybrid Dolphins (Bryan Danielson & Roderick Strong)

Austin Idol Shoot Interview (DVD-R)

Finally his story can be told... the "Universal Heart Throb" Austin Idol shoot interview!
The Universal Heart Throb, every womans pet and every man's regret sits down with the cameras rolling and he gets down to the meat of the matter.

This wrestling recluse has been in hiding for almost two decades but in true Austin Idol fashion when he returns to he makes it worth the wait. Idol's comments, thoughts, and opinions will shock you with their brutal honesty. Including the urban legend that has followed Austin for over 20 years involving a battle royal winner check that he cashed for over five thousand dollars.

Austin also discusses the fatal plane crash that not only could have ended his wrestling career but his life. The memories of the Memphis territory are still very fresh in Idol's mind and he is more than willing to share them us. From his time working with two young soon to be superstars, Randy Savage and Rick Rude, whom everyone refused to work with except Austin Idol. To his classic feud with Jerry Lawler and Tommy Rich which climaxed with Lawler getting his head shaved.

This two hour plus interview is an in-depth look at a man who is a plane crash survivor, risk taker in his personal life, and one of the most controversial figures that pro wrestling has ever seen. Watch and witness the grand return of Austin Idol to the professional wrestling world.

-Ring of Honor Kenny Omega T-Shirt
-Ring of Honor Joey Ryan T-Shirt


----------



## FITZ

peep4life said:


> I work Friday and Saturday Nights (I bartend) so taking these days off work suck because that's when I make the most money. My work is about a twenty minute drive to Reseda, so I try to go when I get off work. Last time I made it there right before intermission and got to check out the last four matches. I'll probably do the same for the Saturday show.



Well that makes sense. And I would be be fine if I paid full admission and only saw the last 3 matches from BOLA last year. 

And I just got a financial aid refund check for $1,400 (I have no idea why the federal government is paying me to attend community college but I won't complain) so I think I'm going to have to pick up a ton of PWG stuff from this year.


----------



## Sephiroth

So...should I just man up and use this sale to catch up? Or should I wait for Black Friday and HOPE there is a buy 1 get 1 free?


----------



## Thisskateboarding

superdupersonic said:


> Take TNP09 out and put DBD6 in. And Tokyo Summit is on par with SCOH4 imo. A few great matches with a fucking horrendous undercard.


Decided to go with 

DBD6
FB2008
Super Card 4
7th Ann Show
Double Feature 2

in the buy 3 get 2 free sale

Just wondering whats Steel City Clash? The card interests me does the show not deliver?


----------



## KingKicks

Considering I have no money now, I'll have to wait till Black Friday and pick up any new ROH/PWG then.


----------



## peep4life

I just hope Black Friday includes the PWG dvds, and not just the ROH ones.


----------



## jawbreaker

Steel City Clash was okay. Dead-ish crowd (though not nearly as bad as the crowd at The Hunt Begins), mediocre undercard highlighted by Danielson vs. Quackenbush, and then a really good dream tag main event.


----------



## smitlick

nice to see ROH have put up some new PWG stock...


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I predict Black Friday will be a 40-45% off sale.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Death Before Dishonor VII Night One*

El Generico vs. Sonjay Dutt ***½*

Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. The Super Smash Brothers ****¼-***½*

D-Lo Brown vs. Frankie the Mobster *¾**

*8-Man Elimination Match*
Necro Butcher, Brent Albright, Colt Cabana and Grizzly Redwood vs. Jimmy Rave, Joey Ryan, Claudio Castagnoli and Bison Smith ****-***¼*

Kenny King vs. Kenny Omega ****¼*

Lance Storm and Kevin Steen vs. Chris Hero and Davey Richards ****¾

Four Corner Survival for the ROH World Title*
Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black vs. Jerry Lynn vs. Nigel McGuinness ****¾

ROH Death Before Dishonor VII Night Two*

Kevin Steen and El Generico vs. The Super Smash Brothers *****

Frankie the Mobster vs. Bison Smith ***

*Toronto Gauntlet*
D-Lo Brown, Davey Richards, Jerry Lynn, Sonjay Dutt, Necro Butcher, Jimmy Rave ***¾*

*European Rules*
Brent Albright vs. Claudio Castagnoli **½*

Tyler Black vs. Tyson Dux *****

*No Disqualification Match*
Colt Cabana vs. Joey Ryan ***½*

Kenny Omega, Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Austin Aries, Rhett Titus and Kenny King ****½*

Lance Storm vs. Chris Hero ****¾-*****

_Night one is alot better then night two but I thought Storm/Hero was the strongest match of the entire weekend. Night one as an overall show was pretty enjoyable but night two was meh outside of the 2 final matches_​


----------



## erikstans07

Not enough credit is given to Generico/Dutt, IMO.


----------



## smitlick

superdupersonic said:


> I predict Black Friday will be a 40-45% off sale.


i reckon 50%


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I want to be wrong.


----------



## smitlick

superdupersonic said:


> I want to be wrong.


as long as your wrong and its higher i wont be complaining either . Its just with the way they've been throwing sales around lately i reckon they'll go insane on Black Friday... they used to just have shitty sales till then but now their just throwing big sales out every week.


----------



## Platt

Just got the Dayton DVD in and wow is it bad. The menus look like a 5 year old did them and the video quality from the hard cam is damn near unwatchable.


----------



## Tarfu

Why did the departure with the previous DVD producer happen again?

They should really hire Super Dragon. He knows the deal.


----------



## FITZ

Platt said:


> Just got the Dayton DVD in and wow is it bad. The menus look like a 5 year old did them and the video quality from the hard cam is damn near unwatchable.



But it has *3 *Audio Tracks!!!!


And I finally ordered 4 PWG shows from this year

Guerre Sans Frontieres 
Speed of Sound
Threemendous II
DDT4

They all look so good on paper and have heard nothing but good things about them so I'm really looking forward to them arriving in the mail.


----------



## erikstans07

taylor, those 4 DVDs make for an order of epic proportions.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I'll get Threemendous II in the Black Friday sale, while everything afterwards I'll be getting once BOLA is up for preorder.

I demand gifs of the new ROH DVD menus.


----------



## kwjr86

Platt said:


> Just got the Dayton DVD in and wow is it bad. The menus look like a 5 year old did them and the video quality from the hard cam is damn near unwatchable.


How's the actual show? That's a bummer that the quality dropped so much between the hard cam, menus and especially the atrocious new covers.


----------



## Platt

Menu









Hardcam









Ringside Cam


----------



## S-Mac

_The menu doesnt look that good and the hard cam looks abit fuzzy_


----------



## Platt

It looks even worse than that when it's in motion. Hope it's just a problem with the camera at that show because if it's a problem that's going to be around for a while then it's really going to put me off watching the shows.


----------



## S-Mac

Platt said:


> It looks even worse than that when it's in motion. Hope it's just a problem with the camera at that show because if it's a problem that's going to be around for a while then it's really going to put me off watching the shows.


*Yeah i bet it does look worse when its in motion and hopefully they fix that problem soon anyway Platt what are your ratings on the show?*


----------



## erikstans07

That kinda stuff would never keep me from watching, but it doesn't look great. Although the menu doesn't look all that bad.


----------



## seabs

*Are they having wagers who can make the biggest fuckup on the DVDs? Bah, they're just a joke most of the time now.*


----------



## Meteora2004

BRENT ALRIGHT


----------



## McQueen

:lmao at that typo


----------



## seabs

*Jesus christ that's just embarassing.*


----------



## KingKicks

Whoever's doing the new covers can't spell for shit, same with the T-shirt error.

First it's bryan Danielson on the Danielson DVD.
Then it's New York, York on the Final Countdown shirt.

and now....it's Brent ALRIGHT :lmao


----------



## Tarfu

Even the ROHbots living in eternal denial should be taking notice by now.

I give them 6 months.


----------



## will94

ROH must not have had the scratch to pay for a proofreader for these things. Jesus....


----------



## McQueen

Why doesn't ROH just hire some graphic arts student to do their DVD covers and whatnot. I'm fairly sure thats what F1rst does and their DVD covers not only don't look laughable but they actually look awesome most of the time.


----------



## Blasko

Because ROH is CUTTING BACK.

Can't wait till they cut so deep that they have to use Mario Paint for the wrestlers entrances. 

...Actually, that'd be awesome


----------



## KingCrash

Seriously Cary and co. should just be embarrassed about that crap. But hey, the show should make up for the mistakes, right? 



*PWG – Speed Of Sound*


The Cutler Brothers vs. Brandon Gatson & Johnny Goodtime - ***

Human Tornado vs. Jerome “LTP” Robinson vs. Charles Mercury vs. Shane Haste - ***1/4

Scott Lost vs. Colt Cabana - ***1/4

*PWG World Tag Team Titles*
The Young Bucks vs. The Dynasty International (Joey Ryan & Karl Anderson) - ***1/2+
_Once again the Bucks are heels and it works. The Machine Gun flying is a bonus._

*Reseda Street Figh*t
Chuck Taylor vs. El Generico - ***3/4
_Well if it is indeed over it ended on a high note with Taylor on commentary, Generico with a wall-assisted DDT and chairs, garbage cans and tables. And as Lost said, that Omega Driver was disgusting._

Bryan Danielson vs. Brian Kendrick - ***1/4

*PWG World Title*
Chris Hero vs. Roderick Strong - ****
_Much better then their match at *It's A Gift...And A Curse*._


Well if this is the weaker show then Guerre Sans Frontieres is going to be fantastic.​


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> Why doesn't ROH just hire some graphic arts student to do their DVD covers and whatnot. I'm fairly sure thats what F1rst does and their DVD covers not only don't look laughable but they actually look awesome most of the time.


You could probably find some mark on the ROH boards to do it for free.


----------



## smitlick

exactly i reckon they'd get people to do it for them for free if they just gave them credit on the DVD case
*
ROH - All Star Extravaganza IV*

1. Kenny Omega vs Rhett Titus
**1/2
- Rhett is probably the best/most pushed to come out of the ROH Wrestling School.

2. Chris Hero vs Erick Stevens
**3/4

3. Roderick Strong & Brent Albright vs Kensuke Sasaki & Katsuhiko Nakajima
***1/2

4. Go Shiozaki vs Takeshi Morishima
**3/4
- Wow Morishima got fat, well hes always been chubby but here hes fucking huge.

*5. Three Way Elimination Tag Match*
Nigel McGuiness & Claudio Castagnoli vs The Briscoe Brothers vs The American Wolves
***1/2

6. Austin Aries vs Naomichi Marufuji
***3/4

7. The Age Of The Fall vs Steenerico & Necro Butcher
***1/2
- Is it me or is Prazak becoming more annoying each show?

8. Jerry Lynn vs Bryan Danielson
****
- Finish ruined it.


*
ROH - Final Battle 2008*

1. Claudio Castagnoli vs Kenny Omega
**3/4
- Who ate all the pies, you did, you did, you ate all the pies. 
- Love Nigel comparing Omega to Payne & Fairplay.

*2. Four Corner Survival*
Rhett Titus vs Chris Hero vs Necro Butcher vs Jerry Lynn
***1/4

*3. ROH Tag Title Match*
Steenerico (c) vs The Age of the Fall
***

*4. New York Street Fight Match*
Sweet & Sour Inc vs Brent Albright, Roderick Strong & Erick Stevens
***1/2

5. Kensuke Sasaki & Katsuhiko Nakajima vs The Briscoe Brothers
***3/4

*6. No 1 Contender for the ROH Title Match*
Tyler Black vs Austin Aries
****

*7. ROH World Title Match*
Nigel McGuiness (c) vs Naomichi Marufuji
****

*8. Fight Without Honor*
Takeshi Morishima vs Bryan Danielson
****1/2

Quality show. One of the best ROH have done.


----------



## KingCrash

*PWG - Guerre Sans Frontières*


The Cutler Brothers & Charles Mercury vs. Los Luchas & Malachi Jackson vs. Johnny Goodtime, Shane Haste, & Jerome "LTP" Robinson - ***1/2

Candice LeRae vs. Christina Von Eerie - * 

Human Tornado vs. Scott Lost - ***1/2

Karl Anderson vs. Roderick Strong - ***1/2 - ***3/4
_A little surprised at how good this was. Would like to see Anderson back in PWG more often._

Naruki Doi vs. Joey Ryan - **3/4
_Don't know who Doi was supposed to face before the TPI cancellation, but it would have been better then this. They just didn't mesh well._

El Generico vs. Shingo Takagi - ****1/4

Brian Kendrick & The Young Bucks vs. CIMA & The Motor City Machine Guns - ****

*PWG World Title*
Chris Hero vs. Bryan Danielson - ****1/2
_Fantastic match, didn't realize it went over 30+ min. until the end. Want to see how their Final Countdown match stacks up to this._

One of the best PWG shows of 09. Doi/Ryan aside everything was as expected or better. ​


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Full Circle*

1. Damien Wayne & Chris Escobar vs Brent Albright & Erick Stevens
**

2. Rhett Titus vs Sean Denny
1/2
Was fucking horrible. Thank the lord Bison Smith came in.

3. Delirious vs Necro Butcher
**1/2

4. The American Wolves vs Jay Briscoe & Roderick Strong
***

5. Austin Aries vs Jerry Lynn
***1/2

6. Jimmy Jacobs vs Bryan Danielson
***1/2

7. Tyler Black vs Nigel McGuiness
***1/2

Pretty average show, rather short to. Had it ending at 2hrs15min which is disappointing. Definitely skippable.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Should have booked Anderson vs. Ryan so we could have gotten Doi vs. Strong.


----------



## hurricanedarby

Hey, couple of quick questions on the Guerre Sans Frontières DVD...

1. Is it in widescreen?

2. Are the live commentary issues fixed? How is the commentary?

3. Are there any bonus backstage segments?

Thanks! Really excited for this one!


----------



## -Mystery-

KingCrash said:


> *PWG - Guerre Sans Frontières*
> 
> 
> The Cutler Brothers & Charles Mercury vs. Los Luchas & Malachi Jackson vs. Johnny Goodtime, Shane Haste, & Jerome "LTP" Robinson - ***1/2
> 
> Candice LeRae vs. Christina Von Eerie - *
> 
> Human Tornado vs. Scott Lost - ***1/2
> 
> Karl Anderson vs. Roderick Strong - ***1/2 - ***3/4
> _A little surprised at how good this was. Would like to see Anderson back in PWG more often._
> 
> Naruki Doi vs. Joey Ryan - **3/4
> _Don't know who Doi was supposed to face before the TPI cancellation, but it would have been better then this. They just didn't mesh well._
> 
> El Generico vs. Shingo Takagi - ****1/4
> 
> Brian Kendrick & The Young Bucks vs. CIMA & The Motor City Machine Guns - ****
> 
> *PWG World Title*
> Chris Hero vs. Bryan Danielson - ****1/2
> _Fantastic match, didn't realize it went over 30+ min. until the end. Want to see how their Final Countdown match stacks up to this._
> 
> One of the best PWG shows of 09. Doi/Ryan aside everything was as expected or better. ​


Start uploading shit, motherfucker. :side:


----------



## jawbreaker

Not that I could possibly complain about GSF, but I wish they'd kept Lost/Doi and gone with Anderson/Ryan and Tornado/Strong or just Tornado/Ryan.


----------



## peep4life

I'm waiting to BOLA to pick up these PWG shows, but I feel like just buying them online, these shows are fucking stacked.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Be disciplined.


----------



## Devildude

*SHIMMER Vol 23:*

1. Cat Power vs Nikki Roxx - ***1/4* - Solid opener.

2. Amber O'Neal vs Tenille - **3/4* - Tenille looked extremely green here having only been wrestling for a year. Amber could of made some money in WWE if she was a few years younger, no doubt.

3. Melanie Cruise vs Daffney - **** - Zombie hawt. All the time, every time.

4. Sara Del Ray vs Madison Eagles - ****1/4* - Good match, both going hold for hold at the start with some technical finesse and submissions. Investive finish with the headscissor reversal too.

5. Kellie Slater vs LuFisto - **** - Good debut for Slater, she looked solid for someone so green. Fairly short match which is a shame because I love me some LuFisto. Oh well.

6. Nicole Matthews vs Daizee Haze - ****1/4 - ***1/2* - Slightly sloppy in places, but a fantastic effort from both women. Would love to see a rematch down the line.

7. Amazing Kong vs Mercedes Martinez - ****1/4* - All about power here in a complete opposite to the Del Ray vs Eagles match. This is as good as a ten minute match women's match you'll see these days. Also, Kong kills bitches dead.

8. Jetta & Rain (International Home Wrecking Crew) vs Ashley Lane & Nevaeh (SHIMMER Tag Team Title Match, 2 Out Of 3 Falls) - ***3/4* - Average match from two very average teams. Add shenanigans with the first and third falls and you have a very underwhelming match.

9. Cheerleader Melissa vs Wesna Busic - ****3/4* - Stiff as hell, these two have wrestled all over the world and as good as this was, you felt they could do much more. The slapfest was freaking awesome.

10. Serena Deeb vs MsChif (SHIMMER Title Match) - ***** - Solid match to end the volume. Was probably a bit short for it to be a barnstormer but again, a superb finish puts it just into the 3-snowflake club.

_Overall: Superb volume with no less than half the matches being 3-stars or above. Highly recommended for anyone who wants to see some great wrestling from the ladies._


----------



## Platt

TAKE 40% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!

Start your holiday shopping early. You can now save 40% off your order on almost all items listed on the website with no minimum purchase. This sale includes all DVD's, tickets, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.

This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events.

To redeem your 40% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: nov40 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Offer ends on Thursday, November 12th at 10am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. DVD Subscription Pacakges and Gift Certificates are the only items NOT included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases or previously placed orders. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.


----------



## smitlick

Lol they should have permanent 40% off sales.


----------



## McQueen

When isn't a Daizee Haze match sloppy?


----------



## KingKicks

*PWG All Star Weekend 7 Night One*

Mark Davis and Ash Riot vs. Hook Bomberry and TJ Perkins *½**

Vin Gerard vs. Jimmy Jacobs ****

Alex Koslov vs. Rocky Romero ****-***¼*

The Dynasty vs. Los Luchas ****-***¼*

Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong ****½*

Candice LeRae vs. Chuck Taylor ***¼*

El Generico, Kevin Steen and Susumu Yokosuka vs. PAC and The Young Bucks ******

*PWG World Championship Four-Way Match*
Chris Hero vs. Necro Butcher vs. Eddie Kingston vs. Low Ki ****¼-***½*

*PWG All Star Weekend 7 Night Two*

Alex Koslov vs. Susumu Yokosuka ***¾*

El Generico vs. TJ Perkins ****-***¼*

The Dynasty vs. Vin Gerard and Chuck Taylor ***¾*

Kevin Steen vs. Roderick Strong *****

Low Ki vs. Rocky Romero ****¼*
_Considering I've been waiting a good few years to see this, I couldn't help but feel really disappointed despite it still being a good match_
*
Necro Butcher Rules*
Eddie Kingston vs. Necro Butcher ***¼

PWG World Tag Team Championship Match*
Age of the Fall vs. The Young Bucks ****½

PWG World Championship Match*
Chris Hero vs. PAC ****¾-*****​


----------



## McQueen

I just watched Night one about 2 days ago. Pretty much agree with the ratings aside from i'd lower the title 4 way a bit.

I swear i've seen another Ki/Rocky match somewhere but can't remember where.

Actually really starting to enjoy Los Luchas.


----------



## Sephiroth

Didn't Ki face Rocky under the Black Tiger mask?


----------



## McQueen

That might have been it or it might have been during 2004 ROH. I dunno but I swear i've seen it before.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

So is the Black Friday sale this weekend or should I grab PWG dvd's with this 40% off sale?


----------



## FITZ

I would imagine the Black Friday Sale will take place on Black Friday... Still 40% off their PWG DVDs is a really good deal and if the Black Friay Sale ends up being something like Buy one ROH DVD Get one Free you would be shit out of luck for ordering PWG DVDs at discount.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I'm rolling the dice and waiting.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

taylorfitz said:


> I would imagine the Black Friday Sale will take place on Black Friday... Still 40% off their PWG DVDs is a really good deal and if the Black Friay Sale ends up being something like Buy one ROH DVD Get one Free you would be shit out of luck for ordering PWG DVDs at discount.


Sorry Im Australian and got no idea about this black friday is that this friday coming? And what sales have they had in the past? Anything top 40% off? 

Thinking off taking advantage of this sale although I might wait and see if they release the two newest PWG shows on ROH site as they look unbelivably good


----------



## Platt

Usual BF Sale is 40% but until this year they'd never had that as a non BF Sale so I expect at least 45% if not 50%. Or maybe some combination sale like $0% and free shipping something like that.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

^^^^ Cheers Platt I'm thinking screw the 40% off and I'll roll the dice see what happens. Here's hoping they release the two newest PWG shows this weekend on the ROH sight


----------



## Kypsta

*PWG Speed of Sound*

*Cutler Brothers vs. Brandon Gatson and Johnny Goodtime: ****
Earned a lot of its rating back on the finish

*Shane Haste vs. Human Tornado vs. Jerome “LTP” Robinson vs. Charles Mercury: ***1/4*
Tornado doesn't get enough credit. Also, the bit with Knox on commentary about Tornado's split crotch kick was pretty amusing.

*Colt Cabana vs. Scott Lost: **1/2*
I just can't get into Cabana's matches anymore, try as I may.

*The Young Bucks vs. Karl Anderson and Joey Ryan: *****
Have the Bucks had a bad match? I can't think of any. Anderson was impressive, I'd like to see him around more.

*El Generico vs. Chuck Taylor – Reseda Street Fight: ***1/2*
A solid match, but Taylor is not as strong when it comes to playing the hardcore psychology in my opinion. Still quite good.

*Bryan Danielson vs. Brian Kendrick: ***1/4*
It lacked the high energy wrestling that Kendrick is best at. Still a solid match.

*Chris Hero vs. Roderick Strong: ***3/4*​
A good show, more enjoyable than the ratings even. Going to start working on GSF later today.


----------



## Spartanlax

Is Kendrick doing his last gimmick before he was released? I hope so, his entrance and swagger was tremendous.


----------



## FITZ

Thisskateboarding said:


> Sorry Im Australian and got no idea about this black friday is that this friday coming? And what sales have they had in the past? Anything top 40% off?
> 
> Thinking off taking advantage of this sale although I might wait and see if they release the two newest PWG shows on ROH site as they look unbelivably good


Black Friday is the day after Thanksgiving. So this year Black Friday will fall on November 27th.

Picked up a few DVDs in Edison on Saturday. 
Unified
Anarchy in the UK
Final Battle 2008
Double Feature II
Death Before Dishonor VI (I think, it's the one where Albright and Pearce have that shockingly good match).


----------



## Devildude

taylorfitz said:


> Black Friday is the day after Thanksgiving. So this year Black Friday will fall on November 27th.
> 
> Picked up a few DVDs in Edison on Saturday.
> Unified
> Anarchy in the UK
> Final Battle 2008
> Double Feature II
> *Death Before Dishonor VI (I think, it's the one where Albright and Pearce have that shockingly good match).*


I'd be willing to bet we'll never see either man better that match in their entire career. I remember people going apeshit over that match with some people giving it ****1/2. How the mighty have fallen. Albright has being floundering like a caught trout in a net and Pearce is trying to book a company that resembles a snowball rolling down a mountain.

Wasn't DBD6 the one with that real good Shiozaki vs Marufuji match too? I miss Marufuji :sad:


----------



## kwjr86

Devildude said:


> I'd be willing to bet we'll never see either man better that match in their entire career. I remember people going apeshit over that match with some people giving it ****1/2. How the mighty have fallen. Albright has being floundering like a caught trout in a net and Pearce is trying to book a company that resembles a snowball rolling down a mountain.
> 
> Wasn't DBD6 the one with that real good Shiozaki vs Marufuji match too? I miss Marufuji :sad:


DBD VI is an awesome show, the lineup is stacked. I remember being there Live, hell of a time. Can't forget MCMG/Steen and Generico and the 4 Way for the title, I think everyone though Tyler was taking the belt.

1. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Ruckus & Jigsaw
2. Delirious vs. Chris Hero
3. Roderick Strong vs. Eddie Edwards
4. Adam Pearce vs. Brent Albright (NWA World Heavyweight Title Match)
5. Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Necro Butcher (Three Way Match)
6. Naomichi Marufuji vs. Go Shiozaki
7. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin
8. Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Tyler Black (ROH World Title Elimination Match) 

Incredible Card.


----------



## KingKicks

*PWG DDT4*

The Dynasty vs. Hybrid Dolphins ****¼-***½*

Dark and Lovely vs. Men of Low Moral Fiber ****-***¼*

*PWG World Tag Team Championship Match*
The Young Bucks vs. The Cutler Brothers ****½-***¾*

Malachi Jackson vs. Phoenix Star **

PWG World Tag Team Championship Match*
The Young Bucks vs. Men of Low Moral Fiber ****¾-*****

Hybrid Dolphins vs. The Motor City Machine Guns *****¼

PWG World Championship Match*
Chris Hero vs. Joey Ryan ****½

DDT4 Finals for the PWG World Tag Team Championship*
The Young Bucks vs. Hybrid Dolphins *****-****¼*

*Top to bottom one of the best wrestling shows anywhere this year*​


----------



## seabs

*On the note of DDT4 I'm actually glad the fans turned on Bucks after the match with Taylor/Omega cause their characters are much better now they embrace their heel nature and play to the fans.*


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

kwjr86 said:


> DBD VI is an awesome show, the lineup is stacked. I remember being there Live, hell of a time. Can't forget MCMG/Steen and Generico and the 4 Way for the title, I think everyone though Tyler was taking the belt.
> 
> 1. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Ruckus & Jigsaw
> 2. Delirious vs. Chris Hero
> 3. Roderick Strong vs. Eddie Edwards
> 4. Adam Pearce vs. Brent Albright (NWA World Heavyweight Title Match)
> 5. Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Necro Butcher (Three Way Match)
> 6. Naomichi Marufuji vs. Go Shiozaki
> 7. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin
> 8. Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Tyler Black (ROH World Title Elimination Match)
> 
> Incredible Card.


Wow, that does look great. I remember I stopped watching ROH for whatever reason in 2008, looks like that was a mistake, though. 2009 was not a great time to start watching the product again either.. 

Going to download this now.


----------



## seabs

*DBD, Supercard of Honor, Northern Navigation & Final Battle were all fantastic last year.*


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Best of 2008 IMO:
Sixth Anniversary Show
Take No Prisoners 2008
Supercard of Honor III
Northern Navigation
Death Before Dishonor VI
Rising Above 2008 (the top 3 matches more than make up for the meh undercard)
Final Battle 2008


----------



## McQueen

Am I the only one who actually liked All Star Extravaganza IV then?


----------



## jawbreaker

I liked it in parts. Aries-Marufuji was great, and overall it was far from a bad show, even if Danielson-Lynn was a disappointing main event. But it wasn't nearly as good as the following night.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah I didn't care much for the Main Event either. Thought K. Office vs Strong/Brent ALRIGHT was the best match all weekend though.


----------



## Spartanlax

^Seriously? Never downloaded that match (I mean purchased it legally...yeah...) cause I figured it wouldn't be anything great. Guess I'll give it a chance.


----------



## erikstans07

Yeah KO vs. Strong/Albright was awesome, but it was far from the best match of the weekend. KO vs. Briscoes was better. Black/Aries was better. Danielson/Morishima and Marufuji/Nigel were better.


----------



## Spartanlax

Huh...looks like I have a lot of downloading to do.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Danielson vs. Morishima is mountains, not just head and shoulders, above all other matches that weekend.


----------



## McQueen

erikstans07 said:


> Yeah KO vs. Strong/Albright was awesome, but it was far from the best match of the weekend. *KO vs. Briscoes was better.* Black/Aries was better. Danielson/Morishima and Marufuji/Nigel were better.


No, just no. Fuck the Briscoes having the same match over and over and over for the last 6 years.

Aries/Black, and Morishima/Dragon being better is a fair call though, but I disagree.


----------



## jawbreaker

I had Aries/Black at ****, Danielson/Morishima at ****1/2, Marufuji/McGuinness at ****, and Briscoes/KO at ***3/4. Didn't do a full rating thing for ASE IV, but I'd estimate **** for Strong/Albright vs. KO and ****1/4 for Aries/Marufuji.


----------



## erikstans07

So uhh why was CIMA vs. Kendrick at DGUSA less than 5 minutes long? That was so fucking disappointing. I was really looking forward to it.


----------



## -Mystery-

erikstans07 said:


> So uhh why was CIMA vs. Kendrick at DGUSA less than 5 minutes long? That was so fucking disappointing. I was really looking forward to it.


Time constraints. It will be in full on the DVD.


----------



## erikstans07

You mean they didn't show the whole match? That explains why they cut to the backstage thing and then came back with one of the guys in a headlock and it went from there. Can't wait to see the whole match. That's a relief that it wasn't that short. I thought I was gonna have to choke a bitch.


----------



## Schorschi

CIMA vs. Kendrick lasted 10:22 but they showed not even 3 minutes of it.


----------



## mikytarsend

Kypsta said:


> *PWG Speed of Sound*
> 
> *Cutler Brothers vs. Brandon Gatson and Johnny Goodtime: ****
> Earned a lot of its rating back on the finish
> 
> *Shane Haste vs. Human Tornado vs. Jerome “LTP” Robinson vs. Charles Mercury: ***1/4*
> Tornado doesn't get enough credit. Also, the bit with Knox on commentary about Tornado's split crotch kick was pretty amusing.
> 
> *Colt Cabana vs. Scott Lost: **1/2*
> I just can't get into Cabana's matches anymore, try as I may.
> 
> *The Young Bucks vs. Karl Anderson and Joey Ryan: *****
> Have the Bucks had a bad match? I can't think of any. Anderson was impressive, I'd like to see him around more.
> 
> *El Generico vs. Chuck Taylor – Reseda Street Fight: ***1/2*
> A solid match, but Taylor is not as strong when it comes to playing the hardcore psychology in my opinion. Still quite good.
> 
> *Bryan Danielson vs. Brian Kendrick: ***1/4*
> It lacked the high energy wrestling that Kendrick is best at. Still a solid match.
> 
> *Chris Hero vs. Roderick Strong: ***3/4*​
> A good show, more enjoyable than the ratings even. Going to start working on GSF later today.


upload it, plese


----------



## Sephiroth

I'll agree with McQueen. KO vs. Strong Gunners is the best match of ASE IV and the Briscoes match with KO isn't even half as good as the ASE IV match. Briscoes just get easily exposed for the kind of tag team they are in that match.

Match of the weekend is easily Danielson/Mori tho. Fucking awesome.


----------



## Maxx Hero

erikstans07 said:


> So uhh why was CIMA vs. Kendrick at DGUSA less than 5 minutes long? That was so fucking disappointing. I was really looking forward to it.


Those three minutes are reallyall you need. I see better wrestling on the local MN scene than I did in that match. The onl thing of note was CIMA making motion that he was gonna r.ape Kendrick.


----------



## erikstans07

Maxx, I'm gonna let myself judge that, cuz you're a little over-critical of matches most of the time. So yeah, I'll be the judge of that.


----------



## Cleavage

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7EtlowpVrM&feature=sub

New ROH video wire.


----------



## seabs

*DGUSA Untouchable*

*Dragon Kid vs Masato Yoshino*
_***_

*Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw vs YAMATO & Gran Akuma*
_***3/4_

*Bryan Danielson vs Naruki Doi*
_****1/2+_

*Davey Richards vs SHINGO*
_****1/2+_

*Young Bucks vs Genki Horiguchi & Rayo Saito*
_***3/4_

*Overall:*
_They actually managed the hard task of following their incredible debut show with yet another one. DG + Indy was a match made in heaven ever since ROH started using DG talent for some shows under Gabe. Shame nothing from Japan seems to be any good from them though._​


----------



## Thisskateboarding

Anyone got any idea why DDT4 and Threemendous II are both off the ROH website? Does that mean they are sold out? Was planning on picking them up with this or the Black Friday sale


----------



## Platt

Either they're sold out or more likely since they're new ROH have removed them for the duration of the sale.


----------



## lariatooooo!!!

*DGUSA Untouchable*

*Dragon Kid vs. Masato Yoshino*
_Nothing new after seeing these two going 1on1 several times in Dragon Gate, but still a good opener for the show._ ***1/4


*Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw vs. YAMATO & Gran Akuma*
_Good on paper, but it ended up like everybody was kinda out of shape, especially Jigsaw was working very sloppy. (I know he got injured) Regardless, Akuma was still good and Quack seemed reliable as always._ ***1/4

*Bryan Danielson vs. Naruki Doi*
_Like I said, Naruki's best match ever._ ****1/2 MOTYC

*CIMA vs. Kendrick*
_No time, no sense._ **1/4

*Davey Richards vs. SHINGO*
_Same here, this was incomparable to most of Shingo/Davey matches and just awesome._ ****1/4

*Young Bucks vs. Genki Horiguchi & Rayo Saito*
_After two of the greatest matches this year I don't get why Gabe booked this one in the ME. Bucks vs. Real Hazard, that's midcard at best, compared to the great single bouts. Anyways, still a good tag team match but nothing special and no reason to buy this DVD for me._ ***1/4

_DG USA has proven again that their product is the best in american indies besides PWG today, I loved Doi vs. Dragon, Shingo vs. Davey had one of the most exciting finishes this year and all I can say is: Buy it, watch it and be happy._ ​


----------



## Platt

Take note ROH this is how you do DVD covers.


----------



## KaijuFan

Has that show been released yet or still under pre-order status?


----------



## KingKicks

*PWG The Secret of Guerrilla Island*

Johnny Goodtime vs. Charles Mercury ***¼*

Chuck Taylor vs. Human Tornado ***½*

Malachi Jackson and Jerome Robinson vs. The Cutler Brothers ***½*

Kenny Omega vs. Roderick Strong ***¾*
_Really disappointing_

El Generico vs. Scott Lost *****

Davey Richards vs. Nick Jackson ****¼

No Disqualification Match*
Necro Butcher vs. Joey Ryan ***¾*

*Very meh show but I was pretty much expecting that.*​


----------



## Platt

KaijuFan said:


> Has that show been released yet or still under pre-order status?


Still pre-order commentary is being done today then it's being sent for manufacturing.


----------



## -GP-

Platt said:


> Take note ROH this is how you do DVD covers.


Loving the disc label.


----------



## Platt

Attention FIP fans. All Full Impact Pro DVD's are now on sale at ROHWrestling.com. All regularly priced $10 DVD's are on sale for $5. All regularly priced $15 DVD's are on sale for only $10 each.

You can also use the discount code bigten in the "discount/promotional code" section in the checkout to save an additional 10% Off Your Order.

For a complete list of FIP titles click here: http://www.rohwrestling.com/shoponline.asp?point=products&catid=217.



THE BIG TEN SALE

Over 100 Ring of Honor DVD's on sale for $10 each including almost all in stock titles from 2002-2006, General Admission tickets to December events for only $10 each, plus save 10% off your next order. Read below for details.

You can now purchase the following Ring of Honor DVD's for only $10 each:

2002 Shows:
-The Era of Honor Begins 2/23/02 (Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Christopher Daniels; Eddie Guerrero vs. Super Crazy)
-Road To The Title 6/22/02 (One night tournament to determine the four men who will compete for the ROH Title)
-Unscripted 9/21/02 (Paul London vs. Michael Shane Street Fight, Low Ki vs. Xavier ROH World Title Match, One Night ROH Tag Team Title Tournament)
-Glory By Honor 10/5/02 (Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe Fight Without Honor, Christopher Daniels vs. Doug Williams)
-All Star Extravaganza 11/9/02 (Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles; Shinjiro Otani & Masato Tanaka vs. Steve Corino & Low Ki; Christopher Daniels, Donovan Morgan, & Samoa Joe vs. Low Ki, Doug Williams, & Homicide; Bryan Danielson vs. Paul London)
-Night of the Butcher 12/7/02 (Homicide & Abdullah the Butcher vs. The Carnage Crew, Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson)
-Final Battle 2002 (American Dragon Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe vs. Steve Corino)


2003 Shows:
-One Year Anniversary Show 2/8/03 (Low Ki vs. Paul London vs. AJ Styles; Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe; Mark Briscoe vs. Jay Briscoe; Homicide vs. Steve Corino)
-Expect The Unexpected 3/15/03 (CM Punk vs. Raven; Christopher Daniels & Xavier vs. AJ Styles & The Amazing Red Tag Team Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Homicide vs. BJ Whitmer vs. EZ Money #1 Contender's Match)
-Night of the Champions 3/22/03 (Xavier vs. Samoa Joe ROH Title Match, Low Ki vs. Jody Fleisch)
-Retribution: Round Robin Challenge II 4/26/03 (Paul London, Christopher Daniels, & THe Amazing Red battle in the second annual Round Robin Challenge tournament; CM Punk vs. Homicide; Samoa Joe vs. Doug Williams ROH Title Match)
-Night of the Grudges 6/14/03 (AJ Styles vs. Paul London, The Group vs. The Prophecy)
-Wrestlerave' 03 6/28/05 (Homicide vs. Trent Acid Fight Without Honor; CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Raven & Christopher Daniels; Samoa Joe vs. Dan Maff ROH Title Match)
-Death Before Dishonor 7/19/03 (Paul London makes his final ROH appearance as he challenges Samoa Joe for the ROH World Title; Raven vs. CM Punk Dog Collar Match; Briscoes vs. AJ Styles & The Amazing Red; Jeff Hardy in ROH)
-Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 8/16/03 (Steve Corino vs. Homicide; CM Punk vs. Samoa Joe)
-Final Battle 2003 12/27/03 (The Great Muta & Arashi vs. Christopher Daniels & Dan Maff, Homicide vs. Satoshi Kojima, AJ Styles vs. Kaz Hayashi)


2004 Shows:
-At Our Best 3/13/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Jay Briscoe ROH World Title Cage Match; Scramble Cage II; CM Punk vs. AJ Styles with Ricky Steamboat at the guest referee)
-ROH Reborn Stage 1 4/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. CM Punk)
-ROH Reborn Stage 2 4/24/04 (Briscoe Brothers vs. CM Punk & Colt Cabana Tag Team Title Match; Homicide vs. Bryan Danielson)
-World Title Classic 6/12/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk World Title Match; Danny Maff & BJ Whitmer vs. Colt Cabana & Ace Steel vs. The Briscoe Brothers vs. Jack Evans & Austin Aries Ultimate Endurance Match)
-Survival of the Fittest 6/24/04 (The first annual event features six matches to determine which wrestlers advance to the Survival of the Fittest elimination match main event)
-Death Before Dishonor II Part 1 7/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide, Briscoes vs. Punk & Cabana two out of three falls)
-Glory By Honor III 9/11/04 (Mick Foley debuts,Punk vs. Aries, Danielson vs. Shelley)
-Midnight Express Reunion 10/2/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match; Midnight Express Reunion of Jim Cornette, Bobby Eaton, Dennis Condrey, & Jim Cornette; Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal; Homicide vs. Nigel McGuinness)
-Weekend of Thunder Night 1 11/5/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jushin Liger; Austin Aries vs. CM Punk; Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. John Walters & Nigel McGuinness; Rocky Romero & Ricky Reyes vs. Jack Evans & Roderick Strong Tag Team Title Match)
-All Star Extravaganza II 12/4/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide; Low Ki vs. Austin Aries; CM Punk vs. Spanky; The Great Managerial Debate between Bobby Heenan & Jim Cornette)


2005 Shows
-It All Begins 1/15/05 (Foley-Samoa Joe Confrontation, Danielson vs. Homicide, Aries first title defense)
-Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 3 2/26/05 (Austin Aries vs. Samoa Joe World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide Falls Count Anywhere Match, CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave)
-Trios Tournament 2005 3/5/05 (One night, six man tag team tournament)
-Back To Basics 3/12/05 (Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. CM Punk & Spanky)
-Best Of American Super Juniors Tournament 4/2/05 (Austin Aries vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, One Night Super Juniors Tournament, BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal for the vacant ROH Tag Titles)
-Stalemate 4/16/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide in a lumberjack match, Austin Aries vs. James Gibson ROH World Title Match)
-Manhattan Mayhem 5/7/05 (Homicide & Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal; Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley ROH World Title Match; CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave Dog Collar Match)
-Nowhere To Run 5/14/05 (CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave Steel Cage Match; Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match; Homicide vs. Doug Williams; Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs. Alex Shelley & Delirious; Nigel McGuinness vs. Colt Cabana)
-Future Is Now 6/12/05 (Austin Aries vs. Low Ki in a Non Sanctioned, Non Title Match; CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong, Homicide vs. James Gibson, Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness for the Pure Title)
-Sign of Dishonor 7/8/05 (CM Punk vs. Jay Lethal ROH World Title; Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana; AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave; Samoa Joe vs. James Gibson vs. Austin Aries vs. Homicide)
-Fate Of An Angel 7/16/05 (Matt Hardy vs. Christopher Daniels, CM Punk vs. James Gibson ROH World Title Match, AJ Styles vs. Roderick Strong)
-Redemption 8/12/05 (CM Punk defends the ROH World Title against Christopher Daniels, James Gibson, & Samoa Joe in an elimination match; Matt Hardy vs. Homicide; Generation Next vs. The Embassy; Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal)
-Survival of the Fittest 2005 9/24/05 (Features 6 Man Survival of the Fittest Elimination Match)
-Joe vs. Kobashi 10/1/05 (Features the classic must see match featuring Samoa Joe vs. Kenta Kobashi)
-Unforgettable 10/2/05 (Kenta Kobashi & Homicide vs. Samoa Joe & Low Ki; Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Yang; James Gibson vs. Roderick Strong)
-Enter The Dragon 10/14/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match, Homicide & Low Ki vs. Steve Corino & Colt Cabana)
-Buffalo Stampede 10/15/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Steve Corino ROH World Title Match; Low Ki vs. Colt Cabana; Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe Pure Title Match; The Embassy vs. Generation Next NO DQ Six Man War)
-This Means War 10/29/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. AJ Styles, Curry Man vs. Jay Lethal)
-Showdown in Motown 11/4/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Sabin ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley, AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Abyss & Jimmy Rave, plus a Four Corner Survival with Christopher Daniels vs. Samoa Joe vs. Colt Cabana vs. Homicide)
-Steel Cage Warfare 12/3/05 (Generation Next vs. Embassy Steel Cage Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Rocky Romero ROH World Title Match; Steve Corino vs. Homicide; Samoa Joe vs. Jay Lethal)


2006 Shows
-Hell Freezes Over 1/14/06 (Bryan Danielson defends the ROH World Title against CZW's Chris Hero; AJ Styles vs. Matt Sydal, Samoa Joe vs. BJ Whitmer, Christopher Daniels vs. Jay Lethal)
-Tag Wars 2006 1/27/06 (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Bryan Danielson & Jay Lethal Tag Title Match; the semi-finals and finals of Trios Tournament 2006, Christopher Daniels vs. Low Ki)
-Dissension 1/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles ROH World Title Match; Aries & Strong vs. Jacobs & Whitmer ROH Tag Title Match; Daniels vs. Sydal; Low Ki vs. Jack Evans)
-Unscripted II 2/11/06 (CM Punk's surprise return as he teams with Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave & Adam Pearce, Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries for the Pure Title)
-Fourth Anniversary Show 2/25/06 (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal ROH Tag Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave World Title Match)
-Arena Warfare 3/11/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Alex Shelley World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. Matt Sydal, Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana vs. Samoa Joe)
-Dragon Gate Challenge 3/30/06 (Generation Next vs. Blood Generation; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi; Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels, Homicide vs. Colt Cabana; Alex Shelley & Jimmy Rave vs. Bryan Danielson & Delirious)
-Supercard of Honor 3/31/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match; Do Fixer vs. Blood Generation, the CZW-ROH War Continues, Christopher Daniels vs. Samoa Joe vs. Jimmy Jacobs)
-Better Than Our Best 4/1/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm ROH World Title Match, Colt Cabana vs. Homicide Chicago Street Fight, Generation Next vs. Blood Generation Tag Title Match, Do Fixer vs. The Embassy & Masato Yoshino)
-Weekend of Champions Night 1 4/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Yang ROH World Title; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match, Nigel McGuinness vs. Christopher Daniels Pure Title Match)
-Weekend of Champions Night 2 4/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title vs. Pure Title; Aries & Strong vs. Rave & Shelley for the Tag Titles; Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal)
-How We Roll 5/12/06 (Bryan Danielson & Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage & Colt Cabana; Austin Aries vs. Jay Briscoe; Roderick Strong vs. Mark Briscoe)
-Destiny 6/3/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong ROH Tag Title Match; Christopher Daniels vs. BJ Whitmer)
-Throwdown 6/23/06 (KENTA vs. Roderick Strong; Bryan Danielson vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs ROH World Title Match; Necro Butcher vs. Adam Pearce; Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards vs. Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
-Chi Town Struggle 6/24/06 (KENTA vs. Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; ROH vs. CZW Six Man Tag War)
-War of the Wire II 7/28/06 (BJ Whitmer vs. Necro Butcher No Rope Barbed Wire Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide vs. Austin Aries vs. Delirious, Briscoes vs. Strong, & Evans)
-Generation Now 7/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match, Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage, Generation Next's Last Stand as Aries, Strong, Evans, & Sydal team up together for the final time)
-Time To Man Up 8/4/06 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. KENTA & Davey Richards; AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe; Bryan Danielson vs. Jack Evans)
-Unified 8/12/06 (ROH World Champion Bryan Danielson vs. Pure Champion Nigel McGuinness in a Unification Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. The Briscoes World Tag Team Title Match, Doug Williams & Jody Fleisch vs. SUWA & Go Shiozaki)
-Anarchy In The UK 8/13/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Matt Sydal; BJ Whitmer vs. Go Shiozaki; Bryan Danielson vs. SUWA ROH World Title Match)
-Epic Encounter II 8/25/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness 2/3 Falls World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & BJ Whitmer Tag Title Match, Matt Sydal vs. Delirious)
-Gut Check 8/26/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match; Briscoes vs. Homicide & Davey Richards)
-Glory By Honor V Night 1 9/15/06 (KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe; Samoa Joe faces Roderick Strong; Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards; Christopher Daniels vs. Nigel McGuinness)
-Survival of the Fittest 2006 10/6/06 (First round matches include: Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson, Christopher Daniels vs. Austin Aries, Briscoes vs. Homicide & Roderick Strong, Matt Sydal vs. Davey Richards, Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
-Motor City Madness 10/7/06 (Briscoes vs. Samoa Joe & Homicide STREET FIGHT; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match)
-Suffocation 10/27/06 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Steve Corino & Adam Pearce, Matt Sydal vs. Delirious, Jay Briscoe vs. Davey Richards, Austin Aries vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
-Honor Reclaims Boston 11/3/06 (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. KENTA & Davey Richards; Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious ROH World Title Match, Samoa Joe & Homicide & BJ Whitmer vs. The Briscoes & Steve Corino)
-The Bitter End 11/4/06 (KENTA vs. Matt Sydal; Homicide vs. Steve Corino Fight Without Honor; Samoa Joe & Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson & Jimmy Rave)
-Black Friday Fallout 11/24/06 (Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. Davey Richards & Delirious, Samoa Joe vs. Jay Briscoe, Kings of Wrestling vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong World Tag Team Title Match, Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave, Mark Briscoe vs. Shingo)
-Dethroned 11/25/06 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe Falls Count Anywhere Elimination Street Fight; Davey Richards vs. Austin Aries; Chris Hero & Cladio Castagnoli vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal World Tag Team Title Match)
-Chicago Spectacular Night 1 12/8/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe ROH World Title Steel Cage Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Matt Sydal & Shingo Dragon Gate Rules; Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Homicide vs. Brent Albright)
-Chicago Spectacular Night 2 12/9/06 (Bryan Danielson, Jimmy Rave, Shingo, & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious, Colt Cabana, Nigel McGuinness, & BJ Whitmer Eight Man Elimintation Tag; Adam Pearce vs. Homicide Steel Cage Match; Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe; Davey Richards vs. Jay Briscoe)


2007 Shows
-Fifth Year Festival: New York 2/16/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Samoa Joe; Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave ROH World Title Match; Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong World Tag Team Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness & Colt Cabana)
-Fifth Year Festival: Dayton 2/23/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. BJ Whitmer ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards; Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries Dragon Gate Open The Brave Gate Championship; Homicide vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jay Briscoe)
-Fifth Year Festival: Finale 3/4/07 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide; Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Rave Fight Without Honor, BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs Falls Count Anywhere, Doi & Shingo vs. Davey Richards & Roderick Strong, Briscoe vs. Briscoe)
-Fighting Spirit 4/14/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong & Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans & Delirious, Doug Williams vs. Colt Cabana, El Generico & Kevin Steen vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe)
-The Battle of St. Paul 4/27/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels FIP World Title; Colt Cabana & Homicide vs. Brent Albright & Adam Pearce Anything Goes Match; Rocky Romero vs. Jack Evans vs. Delirious vs. Erick Stevens)
-Respect Is Earned 5/12/07 (Ring of Honor's 1st PPV; Bryan Danielson & Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness & KENTA; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Matt Sydal & Claudio Castagnoli World Tag Team Title Match; Rocky Romero vs. Naomichi Marufuji; Delirious vs. Roderick Strong)
-Domination 6/9/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Hero & Castagnoli for the Tag Titles 2/3 Falls; Delirious vs. Rocky Romero; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw)
-Live In Osaka 7/17/07 (CIMA, Naomichi Marufuji, & Bryan Danielson vs. Masaaki Mochizuki, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero; Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe vs. SHINGO & Susumu Yokosuka World Tag Team Title Match; Ryo Saito, Matt Sydal, & Dragon Kid vs. Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, & Delirious; Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans)
-Race To The Top Tournament Night 1 7/27/07 (Eight first round tournament matches; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness & Bryan Danielson World Tag Team Title Match)
-Race To The Top Tournament Night 2 7/28/07 (Feaures the Quarter-finals, Semi-finals, and Finals of the Race To The Top Tournament. Also, Bryan Danielson, Austin Aries, Matt Sydal, & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness, Roderick Strong, Delirious, & Jay Briscoe in the $10,000 Tag Team Challenge)
-Caged Rage 8/24/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico World Tag Title Steel Cage; Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans Steel Cage Match; Takeshi Morishima vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. PAC)
-Survival of the Fittest 2007 10/19/07 (First Round Match include: Brent Albright vs. Roderick Strong; Chris Hero vs. Karl Anderson; Rocky Romero vs. TJ Perkins; Delirious vs. Austin Aries; Human Tornado vs. Shane Hagadorn vs. Tony Kozina; Davey Richards vs. Claudio Castagnoli; Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson; plus Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs & The Necro Butcher)
-Glory By Honor VI Night 1 11/2/07 (Mitsuharu Misawa & KENTA vs. Takeshi Morishima & Naomichi Marufuji; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries Best of Three Series; Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong & Rocky Romero Tag Title Match)
-Reckless Abandon 11/30/07 (The Briscoes vs. Evans & Ruckus vs. Jacobs & Black vs. Albright & Whitmer Scramble Tag Match; Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries 30 Min. Ironman Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Necro Butcher; Delirious vs. Adam Pearce Falls Count Anywhere Match)
-Unscripted III 12/1/07 ( Jay & Mark Briscoe team with Erick Stevens against The No Remorse Corps; Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries)
-Final Battle 2007 12/30/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black World Tag Team Title Match; Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Chris Hero Four Way Elimination Match; Naomichi Marufuji vs. Davey Richards; Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens FIP Title Match)


2008 Shows:
-Transform 1/12/08 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Necro Butcher & Tyler Black Street Fight; Erick Stevens vs. Bryan Danielson FIP Heavyweight Title Match; Brent Albright vs. Kevin Steen; Austin Aries vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
-Breakout 1/25/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero ROH Title Cage Maych; Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black; Erick Stevens vs. Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards FIP Title Match; No Remorse Corps vs. Age of the Fall)
-Take No Prisoners 3/16/08 (Nigel McGuinness defends the ROH World Title against the winner of a Four Corner Survival; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries; Briscoes vs. Age of the Fall in a Street Fight)
-Injustice 4/12/08 Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen ROH World Title Match; Davey Richards & Rocky Romero vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe Tag Title Match; Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kota Ibushi; Necro Butcher vs. Roderick Strong No DQ Match)
-Tag Wars 2008 4/18/08 (The Age of the Fall of Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. The Motor City Machine Guns of Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Austin Aries & Kota Ibushi; Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico)
-Return Engagement 4/19/08 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The Motor City Machine Guns; Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen ROH World Title Match; Kota Ibushi vs. El Generico)
-A New Level 5/10/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli ROH World Title Match; Jay Briscoe & Austin Aries vs. TYler Black & Jimmy Jacobs World Tag Team Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Naomichi Marufuji; Takeshi Morishima vs. Necro Butcher)
-Respect Is Earned II 6/7/08 (Age of the Fall vs. Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries World Tag Title Match; Nigel McGuinness vs. Go Shiozaki ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens Fight Without Honor)
-Battle For Supremacy 6/27/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Adam Pearce ROH Title vs. NWA Title Match; Necro Butcher vs. Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Erick Stevens; Roderick Strong vs. Chris Hero)
-Northern Navigation 7/25/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen ROH World Title Match; Age of the Fall vs. Jay Briscoe & Austin Aries No DQ Match; Naomichi Marufuji vs. Roderick Strong; Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
-Age of Insanity 8/15/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. El Generico for the ROH World Title; Roderick Strong & Brent Albright vs. Chris Hero & Go Shiozaki; Briscoes vs. Age of the Fall; Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black)
-Night of the Butcher II 8/16/09 (Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries; The Necro Butcher vs. Jimmy Jacobs NO DQ Match; Tyler Black vs. El Generico; Brent Albright vs. Go Shiozaki NWA Title Match)
-Glory By Honor VII- 9/20/08 (Steel Cage Warfare with The Briscoes & Austin Aries vs. The Age of the Fall vs. Necro Butcher; Nigel McGuinness vs. El Generico ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima GHC Jr. Title Match)
-Return of the 187- 10/24/08 (LAX vs. Kevin Steen & El Genericovs. Age of the Fall vs. Sweet N Sour Inc. 30 minute Iron Team Match; Go Shiozaki vs. Austin Aries; Mark Briscoe vs. The Necro Butcher vs. Delirious)
-The French Connection 11/7/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Go Shiozaki vs. Kevin Steen vs. El Generico ROH World Title Batlle of Champions Elimination Match; Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black; Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards)
-Escalation 11/21/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries Non Title Three Way Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious World Tag Title Match)
-Rising Above 2008 11/22/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title; Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs I-Quit Match; Samoa Joe vs. Tyler Black; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe Tag Team Title Match)
-Wrestling At The Gateway 12/5/08 (Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Bryan Danielson & Jerry Lynn; Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black; Necro Butcher & Ace Steel vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious)
-Southern Hostility 12/6/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Jerry Lynn ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli NO DQ Match; Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. The Necro Butcher & Austin Aries; Brent Albright & Erick Stevens vs. Sweet N Sour Inc)

-Best of Samoa Joe Vol. 1- ROH World Champion
-Best of CM Punk Vol. 1- Better Than You
-Best of CM Punk Vol. 2- Straightedge
-Best of CM Punk Vol. 3- The Legacy Continues
-Best of Spanky- Danger, Danger
-Best of The Rottweilers- Let The Gates Of Hell Open
-Best of Roderick Strong- Suffering Is Inevitable
-Do or Die IV


General Admission Tickets For The Following Live Ring Of Honor Events Are Now On Sale For $10 Each:

-Chicago Ridge, IL 12/5/09
-Manassas, VA 12/18/09

Sale prices on tickets are good exclusively on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com. Prices are good on all orders placed on the website through Tuesday, November 17th at noon EST and are not valid on any previously placed orders.


SAVE 10% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER- NO MINIMUM PURCHASE!!!

This sale includes all DVD's, videos, tickets, figures, books, apparel, japanese merchandise, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com. 

To redeem your 10% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: bigten into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Offer ends on 11/17 at noon am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates and ROH DVD Subscription Packages are not included in the sale. No dealers. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Offer is good while supplies last. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.

ALL FIP DVD'S ON SALE FOR $5 & $10 EACH

Attention FIP fans. All Full Impact Pro DVD's are now on sale at ROHWrestling.com. All regularly priced $10 DVD's are on sale for $5. All regularly priced $15 DVD's are on sale for only $10 each.

You can also use the discount code bigten in the "discount/promotional code" section in the checkout to save an additional 10% Off Your Order.

For a complete list of FIP titles click here: http://www.rohwrestling.com/shoponline.asp?point=products&catid=217.


NEW DVD RELEASES

The following DVD's are now available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:

Glory By Honor VIII: The Final Countdown- New York, NY 9/26/09 (DVD- Preorder)

The title is scheduled to be released in December!!!

History is made when Bryan Danielson faces rival Nigel McGuinness in their farewell match in Ring of Honor; The American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico for the World Tag Team Titles in LADDER WAR II; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The Young Bucks; plus a surprise appearance by a returning legend.
1. Rhett Titus vs. Colt Cabana
2. Dark City Fight Club vs. Cheech and Cloudy
3. Kenny Omega vs. Claudio Castagnoli
4. FOUR CORNER SURVIVAL: Delirious vs. Roderick Strong vs. Sonjay Dutt vs. Grizzly Redwood
5. ROH WORLD TAG TITLE/LADDER WAR II: The American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico
6. Chris Hero vs. Eddie Kingston
7. ROH WORLD TITLE MATCH: Austin Aries vs. Petey Williams
8. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The Young Bucks
9. Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness

The Final Countdown Tour: Boston- Boston, MA 9/25/09 (DVD- Preorder)


Spoiler: cover














This title is scheduled to be released in late November!!!

Features a must see main event as Bryan Danielson goes one-on-one with Davey Richards. Also, Nigel McGuinness vs. Roderick Strong, Kevin Steen vs. Eddie Edwards Anything Goes Match; Austin Aries & Rhett Titus vs. Colt Cabana & Kenny Omega; plus much more.
1. The Young Bucks vs. Cheech and Cloudy
2. Sonjay Dutt vs. Delirious
3. FOUR CORNER SURVIVAL: El Generico vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Petey Williams vs. Chris Hero
4. ANYTHING GOES MATCH: Kevin Steen vs. Eddie Edwards
5. Dark City Fight Club vs. “Sugarfoot” Alex Payne & Bobby Dempsey
6. Nigel McGuinness vs. Roderick Strong
7. Austin Aries & Rhett Titus vs. Colt Cabana & Kenny Omega
8. Bryan Danielson vs. Davey Richards

The Final Countdown Tour: Chicago- Chicago Ridge, IL 9/19/09 (DVD)

The Final Countdown Tour continues in Chicago as Bryan Danielson challenges Austin Aries for the World Title; The American Wolves vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe for the World Tag Team Titles; Young Bucks vs. Dark City Fight Club; Colt Cabana vs. Claudio Castagnoli; plus more.
1. Petey Williams vs. Rhett Titus
2. SIX MAN MAYHEM MATCH:Silas Young vs. Rasche Brown vs. Sal Rinauro vs. Alex “Sugarfoot” Payne vs. Grizzly Redwood vs. Alex O’Reilly
3. Brent Albright & Bobby Dempsey vs. The House Of Truth
4. DOG COLLAR MATCH: Jimmy Rave vs. Necro Butcher
5. The Young Bucks vs. The Dark City Fight Club
6. GRUDGE MATCH: Claudio Castagnoli vs. Colt Cabana
7. ROH WORLD TAG TITLE MATCH: The American Wolves vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe
8. ROH WORLD TITLE MATCH: Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson

Plus: Nigel McGuinness & Bret "Hitman" Hart

Commentary by Dave Prazak and "That Young Knockout Kid" Chris Hero.

Bonus Footage:
-Preshow Match: Andy "Right Leg" Ridge & Tony Kozina Vs. The Bravado Brothers
-Video Wire 9/16/09
-Video Wire 9/22/09

Contains three audio tracks to watch this DVD with:
-surround sound with commentary
-surround sound without commentary
-stereo with commentary

Pro Wrestling Guerrilla- Speed of Sound 8/28/09 (DVD)

Pro Wrestling Guerrilla presents "Speed of Sound", held August 28, 2009 in Reseda, CA and features Chris Hero versus Roderick Strong for the PWG Title plus Brian Kendrick vs. Bryan Danielson!
1. The Cutler Brothers (Brandon & Dustin Cutler) vs. Brandon Gatson & Johnny Gootime
2. Four-Way Match: Human Tornado vs. Shane Haste vs. Charles Mercury vs. Jerome "LTP" Robinson
3. Scott Lost vs. Colt Cabana
4. The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) vs. The Dynasty International (Joey Ryan & Karl Anderson)
5. Reseda Street Fight: Chuck Taylor vs. El Generico
6. Brian Kendrick vs. Bryan Danielson
7. PWG World Title: Chris Hero (c) vs. Roderick Strong

WWE Hulk Hogan Unreleased Collectors Series (3 Disc Set)

Hulk Hogan is one of the most popular and recognisable WWE Superstars of all time. Now for the first time ever, some of the rarest matches and moments from his career are featured on this three disc set, many being available on DVD for the first time. Packed with highlights that span his thirty-year career in WWE, WCW and beyond, this set is an absolute must for all Hulkamaniacs!

-Ring of Honor Tattoo Hoodies


----------



## erikstans07

That DG DVD cover on the last page is pretty amazing. Very professional. It puzzles me why ROH doesn't find someone to do covers for cheap, or for free. I know if I had the talent, I'd do it for free.


----------



## Tarfu

erikstans07 said:


> That DG DVD cover on the last page is pretty amazing. Very professional. It puzzles me why ROH doesn't find someone to do covers for cheap, or for free. I know if I had the talent, I'd do it for free.


I'd be willing to do it - even for free - if it meant saving the situation.

Here's something I made last year, but of course I've improved since.

The back's a bit random and the text on the front needs working on, but I prefer my version to theirs.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

You guys weren't kidding..

*ROH Death Before Dishonor VI*

*Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Ruckus & Jigsaw*
**1/2

*Delirious vs. Chris Hero*
**

*Roderick Strong vs. Eddie Edwards*
***1/4

*Adam Pearce vs. Brent Albright (NWA World Heavyweight Title Match)*
****3/4

*Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Necro Butcher (Three Way Match)*
**

*Naomichi Marufuji vs. Go Shiozaki*
****1/2

*Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin*
****1/4

*Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Tyler Black (ROH World Title Elimination Match)* 
****

What a great show. The main event just shows that ROH really fucking screwed up with a Tyler Black title win.
​


----------



## KingKicks

*DG USA Untouchable*

Masato Yoshino vs. Dragon Kid ***¾*

Mike Quackenbush and Jigsaw vs. Yamato and Gran Akuma ****¼*

Bryan Danielson vs. Naruki Doi *****¼*

Davey Richards vs. Shingo *****½-****¾*

Young Bucks vs. Genki Horiguchi and Ryo Saito ****-***¼*

*Alright PPV, certainly helped by the great two singles matches. Davey/Shingo alone was enough to make me plan on getting the DVD in Phoenix.*​


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Injustice II*

1. Rhett Titus vs Brent Albright
**

*2. Four Corner Survival*
Delirious vs Necro Butcher vs Damien Wayne vs Sean Denny
*3/4

*3. Three Way Dance*
Jay Briscoe vs Austin Aries vs Jimmy Jacobs
**3/4

*4. Lumberjack Strap Match*
The American Wolves vs Roderick Strong & Erick Stevens
***1/4

5. Chris Escobar vs Grizzly Redwood
1/2
Match should have been Escobar vs Grizzly vs Wayne vs Denny and give Delirious/Necro again. That way Bison could have destroyed those 4 idiots instead.

6. Jerry Lynn vs Bryan Danielson
***3/4
Not as good as ASEIV but still ok

*7. ROH World Title Match*
Nigel McGuiness vs Tyler Black
****1/4
By my timing match went around 52 mins....


----------



## Sephiroth

Guys, I wish some of you went to GameFaqs. I'm not trying to plug the site, but CM Skittles is the most oblivious troll over there I've ever seen. The threads she makes are often times better than her rants. She currently has one going on right now about the DGUSA PPV and wow...so much hilarity ensues. The best part is that I don't even think she tries to troll. It's just who she is.


----------



## PulseGlazer

Sephiroth said:


> Guys, I wish some of you went to GameFaqs. I'm not trying to plug the site, but CM Skittles is the most oblivious troll over there I've ever seen. The threads she makes are often times better than her rants. She currently has one going on right now about the DGUSA PPV and wow...so much hilarity ensues. The best part is that I don't even think she tries to troll. It's just who she is.


Seconded.


----------



## CM Skittle

Oh my god go fuck yourself Sephy! I'm not a troll just because I don't like Dragon Gate and CHIKARA I just don't like those styles and I even gave one of the matches ****1/4! Sorry last time I checked it's not trolling something if you praise it


----------



## Blasko

Please link.


----------



## CM Skittle

This is the review so far if anyone wants to see it



> Okay first of all everyone knows how I feel about this style so if you're a DG fanboy you can just leave now this is like a little disclaimer for you! I'm going to try to watch every match except for SHINGO vs. Davey Richards because I just remembered SHINGO abusing the poor little monkey so I wouldn't even be able to enjoy his match right now because I'm too mad at him
> 
> Dragon Kid vs. Yoshino
> 
> Ugh if the rest of the pay per view is like this then I'm definitely not going to get through all of it, it's the first match and I'm already like "Yaaawn wow another lame big move and a kick out." This is a horrible opening match. Opening matches should be fast paced but they shouldn't be like this with so much overkill and a million kick outs. I loved their match at the last pay per view and I thought it was the best match of the whole show but this one sucks, I dunno if they're trying too hard or what but this is just bad. Hopefully the DG vs. American matches are better than this!
> 
> **
> 
> Gran Akuma and Yomato vs. Mike Quackenbush and Jigsaw
> 
> Umm.. yeah, no thanks. I'm going to skip right to Bryan Danielson vs. Doi because that's the main reason I'm watching this, I have a feeling that's going to be so good!
> 
> DUD
> 
> Bryan Danielson vs. Naruki Doi
> 
> This was SO good!! This is definitely the best DGUSA match I've ever seen so far, Bryan Danielson seriously is the best in the world and I've never seen Doi in a singles match before tonight but he was really good in this too. They actually had psychology and selling I was like "Wait am I watching DG??" lol. But it was still really fast paced just not a stupid pointless spotfest like the first match. I love how Bryan Danielson can be more exciting doing a hammerlock than the other DG wrestlers are doing corkscrew 360 hurricanrana's or whatever. They both did a good job but Bryan Danielson is soo above everyone else there it's like not even funny, I wish he would have won! But this definitely made up for the crappy other match I had to sit through
> 
> ****1/4


Then everyone was yelling at me for giving a DUD to a match I didn't see so I went back and watched it



> Yomato and Akuma vs. Jigsaw and Mike Quackenbush
> 
> This match SUCKED, I dunno why I even went back and watched it. Obviously since it was CHIKARA there was way too much sloppy wannabe lucha BS that I hate, it's like watching people pretend to know how to wrestle or something, it's like the wrestling version of a Kindergarten play. Of course Yomato spends the whole match trying to hurt Jigsaw's leg and he like forgets about it randomly but even though the selling is bad the worse is that they can't even do moves!! Seriously like half of the things they do are sloppy or botched, Jigsaw can't even do a ****ing roll up! Ugh, so bad. Why do they try cool moves that they KNOW a crappy barely trained wrestler can't do? Right like Jigsaw could do a doublestomp into a hurricanrana, he can't walk without tripping over himself. Mike Quackenbush is a broken old man now like the Undertaker, they should both go to TNA maybe they'd fit in with all of the other crippled old wrestlers. But he was definitely the best part of this match, at least he knows how to wrestle. This was definitely the worst DGUSA match I've seen, I don't even know why I bothered watching this match because it gets the same rating it had before
> 
> DUD!!


I'm going to watch the last two matches tomorrow or whenever I have some free time


----------



## Sephiroth

The "review" part isn't what makes the thread awesome. It's all the trollbaiting and arguing.

Before she watched "the match with the Chikara guys in it", she said this:



CM Skitte said:


> DUD means zero stars and I didnt see it so obviously it isnt going to get any stars


So instead of saying No Rating or that she couldn't rate it, it's obviously a DUD.


----------



## smitlick

whos Yomato?


----------



## CM Skittle

Sephiroth said:


> So instead of saying No Rating or that she couldn't rate it, it's obviously a DUD.


You know what I meant! People just always nitpick me, and the match was a dud anyway so what's the difference


----------



## jawbreaker

This, from the same person who gave me neg rep for calling Hardy/Punk TLC ***1/4? Can't say I'm surprised.


----------



## Spartanlax

Don't worry Skittle. You're obviously a part of the other-wrestling family. You're just the redheaded stepchild of it.

Anyway. Davey/Shingo. If they sold more. Man...woulda been herald as an epic. Like beating Taker/HBK epic. As it stand, just an amazing fucking match with a HOT crowd. The lighting was cool 'cause you couldn't see how many people were there, but it sounded like there were 10,000, which was GREAT for their (meaning DGUSA) image if a new fan was watching.


----------



## Mark.

Some good news (to some, I'm still not exactly the most known guy or a regular here). Someone wanted me to join their website to post my reviews. It's a bit small and the owner has plans to expand, so I want to support a bit. So if you want to read my stuff in full, please visit here: http://www.wrestlesoup.com/2009/11/roh-death-before-dishonor-vii-night-2.html

I apologise if this is against the rules, I'm assuming it's ok because this site doesn't have a forum and is small anyway. Please just remove the link if you consider this inappropriate.

*ROH - Death Before Dishonor VII: Night 2*


*Super Smash Bros. vs Kevin Steen & El Generico - ***1/2*

*Toronto Gauntlet Match
D-Lo Brown vs Jerry Lynn vs Sonjay Dutt vs Jimmy Rave vs Necro Butcher vs Davey Richards* *- ***1/2*

*European Rules Match
Claudio Castagnoli vs Brent Albright - **1/2*

*Tyson Dux vs Tyler Black - ***1/2*

*No Disqualification Match
Joey Ryan vs Colt Cabana - ****


*Austin Aries, Kenny King & Rhett Titus vs Kenny Omega & The Briscoes*

ROH has been on the ball with six-man tags this year and this one was no different. Sure, I can think of several off the top of my head that were more enjoyable, but this wasn't far behind. This had great action, supported by a great crowd and was spotty, yet smart at the same time. I enjoyed little things like Aries preventing Mark for doing a big dive to the outside early on, only for later on Mark attempts it again but goes ahead before Aries can push him down. I liked the simultaneous Doomsday Device and Powerbomb/Blockbuster to take out the main two guys, Aries and Omega, for a nice little showdown between The Briscoes and King & Titus. I wasn't very fond of the finish, with Aries definitely having the win but breaking his own pin to inflict more punishment on Omega. If you haven't seen this yet, you can guess what comes next. It was just plain silly and didn't make Aries look good at all. I don't think it much for Omega either. Couldn't he at least got the rollup out of his own skill, than by Aries' stupidity? Very enjoyable, very good match.

****3/4*


*Chris Hero vs Lance Storm*

Really enjoyable match. I was kinda dissapointed, but I wasn't expecting anything epic either. Storm wasn't as athletic as he was the previous night, I thought and most of his strikes were very weak in comparison to the elbows he was taking from Hero. I know Storm has a reputation of being a very safe worker, but my goodness what a huge difference in their strikes. There wasn't much to complain about for this, it was just a really good match. The aftermath was far more emotional with Storm breaking into tears and thanking the fans. The great crowd reaction and just the idea of it being Storm's last match helped this quite a bit, I felt. The action was worth three and a half stars, but the aura surrounding this - the crowd, the emotion, Storm's possible last match in front of Canadian fans, bumped this up to the next level barely.

****3/4*​


----------



## McQueen

I'm a fan of attractive female wrasslin fans who hate CHIKARA personally. But I still want and intend to check out that DG PPV despite not being a big fan of DG in general and the fact it does feature a match of my most hated promotion but i'll get over it for 20 minutes.


----------



## Kypsta

*PWG Guerre Sans Frontieres*

*3-Way 9-Man Tag Match: **1/2*
Standard multi-man undercard spotfest, but still a fun watch. Had a few pacing problems and was a bit too short.

*Candice LeRae vs. Christina von Eerie: **
Weak, but they tried.

*Human Tornado vs. Scott Lost: ****

*Karl Anderson vs. Roderick Strong: ***3/4*
I feel like I'm probably underrating this one. Nice, stiff match, a good watch.

*Naruki Doi vs. Joey Ryan: ****
It just never clicked for me. Still a solid outing.

*El Generico vs. Shingo Takagi: ****1/4*
Top notch stuff. Excalibur was way too upset about the bell. Shit happens man.

*CIMA and MCMG vs. Brian Kendrick and the Young Bucks: ****1/4*
A couple of awkward moments and the poor pacing of the chair pile spot kept this from being a quarter star higher.

*Chris Hero vs. Bryan Danielson: ****1/2*​
Going to start on the DGUSA PPV in a little while. Also, please keep up the drama in this thread. I feed on troll tears.


----------



## jawbreaker

I downright hated the first DGUSA PPV. This one was a bit better, but god _damn_ they just need to chill the fuck out.


----------



## jawbreaker

To add to the above, I have Davey/Shingo at ****1/2 and Danielson/Doi at ****1/4. The matches were good, but I never had a chance to catch my breath throughout and that REALLY hurt the PPV in my eyes.


----------



## seancarleton77

I'm going to see Honor tomorrow night and I'm buying at least 4 DVD's, any suggestions? I was thinking Final Countdown Tour shows and PWG's Guerre Sans Frontieres even though I've seen the main events of the latter show, it deserves purchase.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Decided to take advantage of the Big Ten Sale, picked up Southern Justice, Fallout 2006, Cage of Pain, Injustice, Age of Insanity, and Southern Hostility.


----------



## smitlick

are the FIP DVDs being reduced a sale or permanent?


----------



## Rickey

I also took advantage of the big 10 sale but not by much, ordered my first two ROH dvds today...

Super Card of Honor 
Better Than Our Best

Can't wait!


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

smitlick said:


> are the FIP DVDs being reduced a sale or permanent?


It's a sale. Hopefully soon there will be some new FIP DVDs available along with more being put down to $5.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*ROH The Final Countdown Tour: Dayton*

*Eddie Edwards vs. Brent Albright*
**1/4

*The Dark City Fight Club vs. The House of Truth*
**3/4

*Davey Richards vs. Claudio Castagnoli*
****

*Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The Young Bucks*
***1/2

*Silas Young vs. Rasche Brown* 
**

*Austin Aries & Rhett Titus vs. Colt Cabana & Petey Williams *
**1/2

*Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero*
***3/4
​


----------



## McQueen

Hey that first match is inbetween Eddie Edwards and Brent Alright is it not?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Got a special surprise in the ECW and Indy media threads coming Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH – The Final Countdown Tour: Dayton
*

Eddie Edwards vs. Brent Albright - **1/2

The Dark City Fight Club vs. The House of Truth - **

Jimmy Rave vs. Grizzly Redwood - * 

Davey Richards vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***3/4
_As much as I crapped on Claudio during the horrid Albright feud, it's refreshing to see him in ROH look as good as he's done everywhere else._

Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The Young Bucks - ***1/2

Silas Young vs. Rasche Brown - *1/2

Austin Aries & Rhett Titus vs. Colt Cabana & Petey Williams - **1/2

Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero - **** - ****1/4


Aside from Danielson/Hero and the surprisingly good Davey/Double C this show was disappointing. Seemed like Briscoes/Bucks was missing something and everything else struggled to be average.​


----------



## seabs

*wow glad I only bothered with Hero/Danielson, Davey/CC and Briscoes/Bucks. Davey/CC was fucking awesome btw, so much better than I thought it would have been and really cemented Davey as the new Danielson on the Indy scene in my mind. Agreed that Briscoes/Bucks felt like it was missing something.

Hero/Danielson - ****1/4
Davey/CC - ****
Briscoes/Bucks - ***1/2*


----------



## Platt

Agree with those ratings Seabs although I didn't watch the tag only CC/Davey & Hero/Danielson. Loved the ending to Davey/CC never seen that counter before.


----------



## KingKicks

When I heard Davey/Claudio was good, I was expecting ***1/2 good. Not ****. Certainly makes me look forward to seeing it even more now.


----------



## Spartanlax

Claudio is one of the best guys on the indys right now. He can have a great match with anyone, and an awesome match with someone like Davey.


----------



## Sephiroth

Fact: Claudio fucking sucks

Fiction: That wasn't a fact


----------



## seancarleton77

I went with The Final Countdown Dayton & Chicago Ridge.


----------



## Spartanlax

Sephiroth said:


> Fact: Claudio fucking sucks
> 
> Fiction: That wasn't a fact


Welcome to Wrongville. Population; you.


----------



## seancarleton77

Claudio is so good he maybe Jack Evans look like a wrestler, a good wrestler!!!!!!


----------



## KaijuFan

Claudio is by far one of the best workers on the Indies, sure he had a slump in ROH earlier in the year when he thought being a heel meant wrestling badly, but aside from that I think ever since 2007 the man has consistently been putting on good to great matches.


----------



## peep4life

Its good to see Claudio get his shit together, about two years ago the guy could do no wrong, then he wrestled like he could give two shits. Wouldn't mind seeing him get a push in ROH if he keeps performing well.


----------



## KingKicks

Ever since seeing him in NYC, I've wanted to see Claudio get a push.

The difference in seeing him have a very enjoyable match with Omega in NYC and two snoozers with Albright in Houston is incredible.


----------



## antoniomare007

is Danielson vs Silas Young worth the download?


----------



## smitlick

antoniomare007 said:


> is Danielson vs Silas Young worth the download?


to add to that is AAW any good?


----------



## will94

PWG's 5 DVDs for $40 sale is back:








http://www.prowrestlingguerrilla.com/merch/winter_deal.html


----------



## S-Mac

Will def be taking advantage of this sale have to buy all the 2009 stuff i think


----------



## Sephiroth

Awesome. I want to get some 2007-2009 stuff. If I make an order, here's what I'd get:

*2009*
Ninety-Nine
DDT4 (2009)
Threemendous II 

*2008*
2008 Battle of Los
Angeles - Stage 1 
2008 Battle of Los
Angeles - Stage 2 

*2007*
2007 Battle of Los Angeles - Night 3
Giant-Size Annual #4
DDT4 - Night 1
DDT4 - Night 2
All Star Weekend V - Night One 
Anyone have any other recommendations or better shows to get than the ones I listed?


----------



## McQueen

PWG you motherfuckers!


----------



## Platt

Was gonna put in an order but think I'll just wait for the ROH black friday sale.


----------



## Spartanlax

That picture is fucking awesome. I love PWG.


----------



## S-Mac

Spartanlax said:


> That picture is fucking awesome. I love PWG.


Yeah the picture is awesome


----------



## McQueen

Why do people always have to put things on sale right after I buy a bunch of shit. I honestly have the worst luck with that.


----------



## seabs

*Fucking love that picture.*


----------



## Lost10

Any suggestions about which DVDs I should get? The only shows I haven't watch from 2009 are 99 and 100 (I'm not interested on those two) Threemendous II, and Speed of Sound.


----------



## jawbreaker

Get all four of those.


----------



## Platt

The raved about "Untouchable" pay-per-view is almost here on DVD as the "Open The Untouchable Gate" double DVD set. Preorders start this Friday, November 20th, in the DGUSA.tv Store or by calling 267-519-9744. The DVD set will start shipping on December 6th, plenty of time to get it for a holiday season gift. You'll see great action from top-to-bottom, but this show will be remembered for the Bryan Danielson vs. Naruki Doi and Davey Richards vs. Shingo match of the year candidates. We have loaded up this DVD set to make DVD collecting fun again. This will be a great gift for any wrestling fan on your Christmas shopping list. Here is the rundown:

PREORDER BONUS: If you preorder starting this Friday you will get the Bryan Danielson baseball card like live event ticket that all fans in attendance that night received. This is a rare collectible from Danielson's legendary independent career. The only way to get it before was to attend the 9/6/09 Chicago show. Now you can get this keepsake by preordering "Open The Untouchable Gate" on DVD. Once supplies are gone, they are gone forever. Don't miss out on this unique Bryan Danielson collectible!!!

-You'll witness the entire 9/6/09 event from The Congress Theater in Chicago. The best part is that it has been re-edited from the fast-paced PPV format to include the entire card as it played out on that special night. We'll bring the live experience into your home with all the ring introductions, post matches, FRAY! and the complete Brian Kendrick vs. CIMA bout.

-This double DVD set comes in beautiful deluxe six-panel packaging. It'll look great in your collection!!!

-We have put this on two DVDs to give you optimum picture quality. Our first DVD, "Open The Historic Gate", set the standard for picture quality and we will continue it here.

-You won't want to miss the special video package of alternative camera angles of some of the coolest and most insane highlights of the night.

-The optional commentary feature is back!!! This means you can watch the show with Lenny Leonard, Mike Quackenbush and Phil Colvin or turn off the commentary function and feel the live atmosphere.

-You want extras and we have loaded this one up again!!! We have a special look at the evolution of Davey Richards vs. Shingo. This includes two bonus matches between these warriors. See how their matches from their early years compare to their epic battle in Chicago. Here is the complete lineup of this double DVD set.

"Open The Untouchable Gate" disc:
1) Dragon Kid vs. Masato Yoshino
2) YAMATO & Gran Akuma vs. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw
3) Naruki Doi vs. Bryan Danielson
4) CIMA vs. Brian Kendrick
5) Shingo vs. Davey Richards
6) Genki Horiguchi & Ryo Saito vs. The Young Bucks
Plus: Jimmy Jacobs and others!!!

Bonus Disc:
1) FRAY! featuring Arik Cannon, Hallowicked, Johnny Gargano, Flip Kendrick, The Great Malaki, Shiima Xion, Mustafa Ali and Louis Lyndon.
2) "Open The Untouchable Gate" Alternative Angle Highlight Package
3) "Untouchable" PPV Preview & Promo Spot
4) Bonus Match #1: Matt "Evan Bourne" Sydal, Magnum Tokyo & BxB Hulk vs. Jimmy Rave, Gamma & Naoki Tanisaki (7/09/06 - WrestleJAM)
5) Bonus Match #2: Davey Richards vs. Shingo (6/10/06 - FIP "Impact Of Honor" - Orlando, FL)
6) Bonus Match #3: Davey Richards vs. Shingo (11/10/06- FIP "All Or Nothing" - Inverness, FL)

SPECIAL DVD OFFERS AVAILABLE!!! Go to the DGUSA.tv Store to get even more action for your dollar with our special DVD offers. You can now preorder "Open The Untouchable Gate" with "Live In LA", "Best Of WrestleJAM Vol. 1" or "Best Of Dragon Gate Vol. 1" to save money!!! Get your holiday season shopping done now. Go to the DGUSA.tv Store for more info.

December 6th is almost here!!! Preorder "Open The Untouchable Gate" now and be among the first to receive it. Don't miss your chance to get the Bryan Danielson collectible ticket. Go to the DGUSA.tv Store or call 267-519-9744 to take action starting on Nov. 20th.


----------



## McQueen

At ROH's site Platt?


----------



## Platt

at DGUSA.tv


----------



## McQueen

Ahh I see thanks.


----------



## Meteora2004

I'll be preordering that on Friday along with Open the Historic Gate, Live in L.A. and the deluxe logo shirt; I'd rather do that than get everything but Open the Untouchable Gate next Saturday since they won't even be back in the Northeast for 6-9 months.


----------



## smitlick

dont get Live In LA really shit tbh...


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Can you at least post Shingo vs. PAC please?


----------



## smitlick

Was that directed at me? If so i'll get it up tomorrow.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Yes please.


----------



## KaijuFan

Yeah I agree, Live in L.A. was really underwhelming.


----------



## Sephiroth

Holy shit, smitlick got a premium membership! Congrats


----------



## smitlick

Yeah thanks finally decided to after enjoying the forum for a while. I originally joined in 06 but didn't bother to visit till earlier this year.


----------



## Meteora2004

Updated buy list:

ROH
Fate of an Angel
Redemption
This Means War (?)
Glory by Honor V Night 1
Tag Wars 2008 (?)
FIP Bring the Pain

DGUSA
Open the Historic Gate
Open the Untouchable Gate pre-order

Total price = $105.50

Are TMW and TW08 worth picking up?


----------



## smitlick

TW08 goes alright. The main with The Age of the Fall and Sabin/Shelley is amazing plus Ibushi is always good.


----------



## McQueen

This Means War if I remember had a good Claudio/Shelley opener and a solid match between Dragon/Strong but otherwise I remember it being fairly average.

Tag Wars 2008 was pretty good though.

Speaking of Tag Wars am I alone in thinking Tag Wars 2006 was a criminally underated show?


----------



## Sephiroth

McQueen said:


> This Means War if I remember had a good Claudio/Shelley opener and a solid match between Dragon/Strong but otherwise I remember it being fairly average.
> 
> Tag Wars 2008 was pretty good though.
> 
> Speaking of Tag Wars am I alone in thinking Tag Wars 2006 was a criminally underated show?


Solid match? Dragon vs. Strong is **** 1/2 in my books.

All the tag matches in the tourny were good with the finals being great. Ki vs. Daniels was great too and so was the main event. The rest of the show is pretty meh, but very underrated. Dissension is another underrated show from that month.


----------



## erikstans07

Sephiroth said:


> *Solid match? Dragon vs. Strong is **** 1/2 in my books.*
> 
> All the tag matches in the tourny were good with the finals being great. Ki vs. Daniels was great too and so was the main event. The rest of the show is pretty meh, but very underrated. Dissension is another underrated show from that month.


You're talking to McQueen...


----------



## smitlick

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/indy-media/480225-dgusa-live-la-shingo-vs-pac.html#post7792604

Uploaded for yall altho the link is temporarily unavailable... Presume it will become available.


----------



## McQueen

I have Danielson/Strong I at *** 3/4 last I watched it, which I must admit was some time ago.

More importantly to a one Aaron Glazer. As far as the love shared by two heterosexual grown men who only know each other via an internet wrasllin forum goes:

IT'S STILL REAL TO ME DAMMIT!


----------



## -Mystery-

Dissension and Tag Wars 2006 tend to get criminally underrated because like March and April was the Milestone Series then until September was CZW/ROH goodness and Danielson being Flair in '89-esque.


----------



## PulseGlazer

McQueen said:


> I have Danielson/Strong I at *** 3/4 last I watched it, which I must admit was some time ago.
> 
> More importantly to a one Aaron Glazer. As far as the love shared by two heterosexual grown men who only know each other via an internet wrasllin forum goes:
> 
> IT'S STILL REAL TO ME DAMMIT!


Aw, I feel better.

I have the This Means War main at **** - **** 1/4. It's worth going out of your way for and especially so because of what it adds to Vendetta.


----------



## crooked_reflection

Spoiler: DVD Cover















New Full Impact Pro finally came out. It's available from fullimpactpro.com for $15 + S&H.



> FIP Melbourne Meltdown II now in stock!!
> 
> Check out the latest DVD release from FIP’s event in Melbourne, available now at fullimpactpro.com and in stock for immediate delivery featuring commentary from Lenny Leonard and Nigel McGuinness. On this DVD:
> 
> FIP World Heavyweight Title Match - Three Way Dance
> Go Shiozaki vs. Erick Stevens and Roderick Strong
> 
> FIP Florida Heritage Title Match
> Chris Jones vs. Kenny King of the YRR
> 
> Dark City Fight Club vs. The Lifeguards
> 
> Gran Akuma vs. Shawn Osborne vs. Jigsaw
> 
> Erick Stevens & Roderick Strong vs. Sal Rinauro & Jason Blade of the YRR
> 
> Brad Attitude vs. Chasyn Rance of the YRR
> 
> The Heartbreak Assassins w/ Heartbreak Enterprises vs. The British Lions
> 
> Rhett Titus w/ Heartbreak Enterprises vs. Grizzly Redwood


----------



## McQueen

God why do you guys alway have to stretch the damn..... NEW FIP! :shocked:


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

FIP and DGUSA should sell DVDs together now.


----------



## smitlick

i presume FIP are still using the same producer of dvds... if only roh did the same..


----------



## kwjr86

11 Months after the show the DVD comes out lol. I'd like to see that 3way though, the 3 way with them at A New Level was probably the best 6-7 minute match I've ever seen.


----------



## Spartanlax

I want the main event and nothing more.

One of you media whores buy and upload please.


----------



## Platt

So only 7 releases behind now.


----------



## Sephiroth

All that matters it that Battle for the Belts 2 is next to be released. Can't fucking wait.

Strong/Necro
Davey/Stevens
Generico/Nigel
Davey/Generico
Black/Delirious (could be okay?)
Davey/Strong

Fuck yeah. I think it's cool that Aries was booked to put over the younger guy, but I'm disappointed we didn't get Strong/Aries in the semi-finals. Hopefully Strong/Jones and Aries/Jones are good.

Edit: Fuck, I forgot there was another show that year where Tyler won the title.


----------



## Meteora2004

Ended up cutting my ROH list down (which I usually end up doing during this sale) and picked up Death Before Dishonor III, Fate of an Angel and Redemption for $34.95 total; the only Summer of Punk shows I'm missing now are Sign of Dishonor, Escape from New York and The Homecoming.

I'm considering waiting until the Open the Freedom Gate DVD is released (which should be right around my birthday) and just getting that along with OTHG and OTUG then.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

http://www.smartmarkvideo.com/home.php

*SALE! SALE! SALE!
Purchase $60 or more and save 25% off your order. Sale ends 11/21/09 @ 11:59 EST. *


----------



## Platt

TAKE 20% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!

You can now save 20% Off your next order on all items listed on the ROH website with no minimum purchase. This sale includes all DVD's, tickets, books, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com. 

This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events.

To redeem your 20% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: triple into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Sale ends Wednesday, November 25th at 10 AM EST!!! DVD Subscription packages and shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above. 

You can combine the 20% off sale with either of the sales listed below!!!

$5 AND $10 DVD SALE

FIP DVD's ONLY $5 & $10: Attention FIP fans. All Full Impact Pro DVD's are now on sale at ROHWrestling.com. All regularly priced $10 DVD's are on sale for $5. All regularly priced $15 DVD's are on sale for only $10 each. For a complete list of FIP titles click here: http://www.rohwrestling.com/shoponline.asp?point=products&catid=217.


STRAIGHT SHOOTIN' & SECRETS OF THE RING DVD'S ONLY $5: All in stock Ring of Honor produced shoot interviews are now on sale for only $5 each while supplis last. For a complete list of titles included in this offer click here: http://www.rohwrestling.com/shoponline.asp?point=products&catid=200

Sale ends Wednesday, November 25th at 10 AM EST!!! Sale prices are valid WHILE SUPPLIES LAST. 

25% OFF TICKETS FOR LIVE ROH EVENTS!!!

Ring of Honor reserved live event ringside tickets are now on sale for 25% off the regular price. Discounts have already been made on the website so you don't need a special sale code. This sale includes the following events:

-12/5 Chicago Ridge, IL
-12/18 Manassas, VA
-12/19 New York City, NY (Final Battle 2009)
-1/8 Philadelphia, PA
-1/9 Philadelphia, PA
-3/19 Novi, Michigan (Detroit area)
-3/20 Mississauga, Ontario (Toronto area)
-3/26 Phoenix, AZ
-3/27 Phoenix, AZ (1 PM Start)
-4/9 Boston, MA
-4/10 Edison, NJ
-4/23 Dayton, OH
-7/23 Collinsville, IL (St. Louis area) 

AS A BONUS YOU CAN ALSO USE THE 20% OFF DISCOUNT LISTED ABOVE TO SAVE EVEN MORE MONEY ON YOUR TICKET PURCHASE. Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Wednesday, November 25th at 10 AM EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.


NEW DVD RELEASES!!!

The following DVD's are now available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:

Wild Samoans Shoot Interview (DVD-R)

From the High Chief Peter Maivia to the Wild Samoans to the Samoan Swat Team to Yokozuna to the Rock to Rosey and Umaga. The Anoa'i family has been well represented in the world of professional wrestling. At one time pro wrestling was viewed as a punishment to a member of the family. But after the success of several family members pro wrestling has become a family tradition.

Afa and Sika share their memories of breaking into the business with the legendary High Chief Peter Maivia. Not to mention the stories of Afa and Sika getting too caught up in the action as fans in San Fransisco.

Also, Afa explains why his family has been such a large part of the WWF/WWE history. So, check out and learn about not just a major part of wrestling history, but family history.

WWE Bragging Rights 2009 (DVD)

1. I-C Champion vs. U.S. Champion Non Title Match: John Morrison vs. The Miz
2. Beth Phoenix, Natalaya, & Michelle McCool vs. Melina, Kelly Kelly, & Gail Kim
3. World Title Fatal Four Way Match: The Undertaker vs. Rey Mysterio vs. CM Punk vs. Batista
4. Team RAW vs, Team Smackdown: DX, Kofi Kingston, Big Show, Mark Henry, Cody Rhodes, & Jack Swagger vs. Chris Jericho, Kane, Matt Hardy, R-Truth, Fit Finlay, & The Hart Dynasty
5. WWE Title 60 Minute Ironman Match: Randy Orton vs. John Cena


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*ROH The Final Countdown Tour - Chicago*

*Petey Williams vs. Rhett Titus*
**1/2

*SIX MAN MAYHEM MATCH:Silas Young vs. Rasche Brown vs. Sal Rinauro vs. Alex “Sugarfoot” Payne vs. Grizzly Redwood vs. Alex O’Reilly *
**3/4

*DOG COLLAR MATCH: Jimmy Rave vs. Necro Butcher*
***1/4

*The Young Bucks vs. The Dark City Fight Club*
***1/2

*GRUDGE MATCH: Claudio Castagnoli vs. Colt Cabana*
**3/4

*ROH WORLD TAG TITLE MATCH: The American Wolves vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe* 
****1/4
_Very awesome match. Only thing I didn't like was how little the crowd was into it. Awesome stuff from top to bottom._

*ROH WORLD TITLE MATCH: Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson* 
****1/4+
_So much better than Hero/Danielson the previous night. Which I gave ***3/4._
​


----------



## ADN

PWG Against The Grain is in stock now.


----------



## KaijuFan

Dammit PWG, I need my money, stop taking it.


----------



## jawbreaker

Whoever makes PWG covers needs to teach ROH a thing or schfiftyfive.


----------



## Platt

Speaking of PWG cover did anyone who bought Speed Of Sound get the alternate cover or did everyone get the one with Kendrick and The Young Bucks?


----------



## kwjr86

ADN said:


> PWG Against The Grain is in stock now.


Damn they know how to make covers. Doesn't look too bad of a card either:

2009 Battle of Los Angeles Qualification 4-Way Match
1. Brandon Cutler vs. Brandon Gatson vs. Johnny Goodtime vs. Malachi "CK" Jackson 

Singles 
2. Kenny King vs. Davey Richards 

Singles Match 
3. Scott Lost vs. Joey Ryan 

Singles Match 
4. Brian Kendrick vs. Roderick Strong 

2009 Battle of Los Angeles Qualification 4-Way Match 
5. Dustin Cutler vs. Shane Haste vs. Charles Mercury vs. Jerome " LTP" Robinson 

Singles Match 
6. El Generico vs. Chris Hero 

Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Tag Team Championship Title Match 
7. The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson - Champions) vs. Men of Low Moral Fiber (Kenny Omega & Chuck Taylor - Challengers)


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I took advantage of the SMV sale. I got Best of TPI 2002-2004, Best of Chikara 2008, When Hero Met Punk, and FSM Chapter for Ki vs. Shelley. Also ordered the two DGUSA PPV DVDs.

ROH and highspots are my stops next weekend.


----------



## Platt

Only thing I don't like about DGUSA is the shipping prices. It cost me $12 just on shipping for the new DVD, if I wasn't wanting it for a comp I would of waited till A-Merch in the UK stocked it or till Phoenix.


----------



## McQueen

Kenny King in PWG? Awesome.


----------



## DrowneyTheFish

McQueen said:


> Kenny King in PWG? Awesome.


He lives in Vegas too so he should be able to take more bookings for PWG in the future, which is definitely a good thing.


----------



## Meteora2004

I won a copy of Caged Rage on eBay last night for $7.09 total; can't wait for my newest batch of DVDs to come in.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Motor City Madness 2009*

*1. Bonus Match #1*
Kenny King vs Alex Payne
*3/4

*2. Bonus Match #2*
Irish Airborne vs Andy Ridge & Grizzly Redwood
BS

3. Rhett Titus vs Bryan Danielson
**3/4

4. Austin Aries vs Silas Young
**1/2
Dont stop believing.. such a good song. Wish Silas would be on more shows. 

5. Brodie Lee vs Necro Butcher
*
Was a brawl and a pretty shitty one at that.

6. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious vs Roderick Strong & Erick Stevens
***
Love the theory that Delirious is a fugitive and thats why he wears a mask.

7. Claudio Castagnoli vs Brent Albright
***
Uhh weird finish.... ref didnt even attempt to remove Albright.

8. Tyler Black vs Jerry Lynn
***3/4

9. Jay Briscoe vs Nigel McGuiness
***1/4

*10. ROH Tag Title Match*
Steenerico vs The American Wolves
****


*ROH - Caged Collision*

1. Kenny King vs Alex Payne vs Silas Young
**1/2

2. Kevin Steen vs Claudio Castagnoli
**3/4

3. Delirious & Brodie Lee vs Necro Butcher & Jerry Lynn
**3/4
Why is Lynn in this match?

*4. Four Corner Survival - #1 Contenders Match*
Austin Aries vs Jimmy Jacobs vs Bryan Danielson vs Tyler Black
***3/4

*5. ROH World Title Match*
Nigel McGuiness vs El Generico
***3/4

*6. Steel Cage Warfare*
Davey Richards, Tank Toland, Eddie Edwards, Bobby Dempsey & Adam Pearce vs Roderick Strong, Ace Steel, Jay Briscoe, Erick Stevens & Brent Albright
***1/2
Was Hero in Japan for this and isnt SCW elimination rules?


*
ROH - Proving Ground 2009 - Night One*

1. Shawn Osborne vs Brad Attitude
**

2. Sal Rinauro vs Bison Smith
*1/2

3. Kenny King, Chasyn Rance & Rhett Titus vs Erick Stevens, Roderick Strong & Bobby Dempsey
**1/2
That dude King bought out was HUGE

4. Austin Aries vs Necro Butcher
**3/4

5. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious vs Bryan Danielson & Jerry Lynn
***1/4

6. Brent Albright vs Nigel McGuiness
***1/2

7. Steenerico vs The Dark City Fight Club
***1/4

8. Davey Richards vs Tyler Black
****


----------



## Rickey

ROH Super Card of Honor 03. 31. 06

-You know but I'll remind you, .5 is 1/2 .25 is 1/4 and .75 is 3/4 on to the match the match ratings. -

1. Ricky Reyes vs. Delirious vs. Shane Hagadorn vs. Flash Flanagan-1.5/5

2. Jimmy Rave and Alex Shelley vs. Claudio(HEY!) and Jimmy Yang-3/5

3. Ace Steel vs. Chad Collyer-1.75/5

4. AJ Styles and Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries and Jack Evans-3.75/5

5. Blood Generation vs. Do Fixer-4.5/5(my original score) upon further review 5/5

6. 6 Woman Mayhem-3/5

7. Homicide vs. Mitch Franklin-.5/5

8. Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Jacobs-2.75/5

9. Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong-4.75/5

Great event, my first FULL ROH event and my first ROH dvd. It's going to be fun catching up!

I didn't rate the brawls that happened in the show, since they weren't really on the official card.


----------



## Kypsta

Platt said:


> Speaking of PWG cover did anyone who bought Speed Of Sound get the alternate cover or did everyone get the one with Kendrick and The Young Bucks?


Mine has Hero, Danielson, and Strong.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*ROH Better Than Our Best*

*Jack Evans vs. Ace Steel vs. Matt Sydal vs. Jake Crist vs. Dave Christ vs. Jimmy Jacobs (Six Man Mayhem)*
***3/4

*Ricky Reyes vs. Delirious*
**1/2

*Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley, & Masato Yoshino vs. Dragon Kid, Genki Horiguchi, & Ryo Saito*
****1/4

*AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Yang (Four Corner Survival)*
****1/2

_God, I miss heel Danielson_

*Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. CIMA & Naruki Doi (ROH Tag Team Title Match)*
****1/2

*Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm (ROH World Title Match)*
***3/4

*Homicide vs. Colt Cabana (Chicago Street Fight)*
****

_Without a doubt, the best ROH show in history, imo._​
I'm surprised Rickey has Danielson/Strong over Do Fixer/Blood Generation.


----------



## Rickey

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> *ROH Better Than Our Best*
> 
> *Jack Evans vs. Ace Steel vs. Matt Sydal vs. Jake Crist vs. Dave Christ vs. Jimmy Jacobs (Six Man Mayhem)*
> ***3/4
> 
> *Ricky Reyes vs. Delirious*
> **1/2
> 
> *Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley, & Masato Yoshino vs. Dragon Kid, Genki Horiguchi, & Ryo Saito*
> ****1/4
> 
> *AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Yang (Four Corner Survival)*
> ****1/2
> 
> _God, I miss heel Danielson_
> 
> *Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. CIMA & Naruki Doi (ROH Tag Team Title Match)*
> ****1/2
> 
> *Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm (ROH World Title Match)*
> ***3/4
> 
> *Homicide vs. Colt Cabana (Chicago Street Fight)*
> ****
> 
> _Without a doubt, the best ROH show in history, imo._​
> I'm surprised Rickey has Danielson/Strong over Do Fixer/Blood Generation.


I think the ring psychology and the fact that Danielson was playing the role of the heel to perfection is what pushed it over the edge for me both GREAT matches though. And WOW at Strong chopping the ring post, don't know if he really broke his wrist or not but WOW!

Glad you rated Better Than Our Best, I'm watching that one next! :ns

*"I HAVE TIL 5!"*


----------



## Sephiroth

AJ/Sydal vs. Aries/Evans is the most underrated match of 2006. **** 1/4


----------



## Rickey

Sephiroth said:


> AJ/Sydal vs. Aries/Evans is the most underrated match of 2006. **** 1/4


Evans showed a lot of heart, very good match.

That smashed nose was nasty though.


----------



## DrowneyTheFish

What region are the DVD's from IVP?


----------



## McQueen

They are DVD-R's so I don't think they have region coding. I could be wrong though.


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH – The Final Countdown Tour: Chicago
*

Petey Williams vs. Rhett Titus - **

*Six Man Mayhem*
Silas Young vs. Rasche Brown vs. Sal Rinauro vs. Alex “Sugarfoot” Payne vs. Grizzly Redwood vs. Alex O’Reilly - **1/2

Brent Albright & Bobby Dempsey vs. The House Of Truth - *

*Dog Collar Match*
Jimmy Rave vs. Necro Butcher - ***1/4

The Young Bucks vs. The Dark City Fight Club - ***1/4

*Grudge Match*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Colt Cabana - ***

*ROH World Tag Team Titles*
The American Wolves vs. The Briscoe Brothers - ***3/4

*ROH World Title*
Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson - **** - ****1/4


Better undercard than Dayton with a very good tag title defense and the best match Aries has had in ROH since winning the title. Rave/Necro could have been better and the team of Dempsey and Albright never needs to appear again.​


----------



## FITZ

DrowneyTheFish said:


> What region are the DVD's from IVP?





McQueen said:


> They are DVD-R's so I don't think they have region coding. I could be wrong though.



Everything I've ordered from them plays and I'm in the US so I haven't really thought all that much about. In what general part of the world are you located in?

And Glory By Honor should be available by Final Battle I'm guessing? Good to see that they made it a 2 disc set.


----------



## Rickey

Could someone tell me a little more about IVP videos?

1. Do their dvds come in the original dvd packaging?

2. How fast/slow is shipping

3. Are those the actual dvds or burned copies

4. Ever had any problems with them.(shipping, disks, costumer service?)

Thank you in advance, I've never ordered from them before but I want to get into some Misawa, Kenta, and a lot of other wrestler's that I'm not familiar with.


----------



## Mark.

Go here: http://www.wrestlesoup.com/2009/11/roh-final-countdown-tour-dayton.html for the full review. Again, sorry if this is not allowed.


*ROH Final Countdown Tour: Dayton*


*Eddie Edwards vs Brent Albright - ****


*Claudio Castagnoli vs Davey Richards*

So Davey's gonna be wrestling like a face for the second DVD in a row. Hmmm...Yep, he's definitely turning or this'll all be pointless. If Davey is going to keep getting booked in these one-night face turns, I'm just going to go ahead and forget he's supposed to be a heel for the sake of enjoying a match. Because this was an enjoyable match, and I bloody loved it, so I don't want to have to mark down a match I loved. I really wish Davey would be more consistent, because he comes out to the ring and kicks some ringside attendant guy, then during the match he's playing to the crowd and is actually an incredible babyface. That does not make thense, as Johnnie Cochran would say. But anyway, this was a very enjoyable match. These guys just have good chemistry together and were able to put on some good technical wrestling, which the crowd just ate up. The fans were just so hot for this by the time it was over and who could blame them? Even though Davey does dangerous stuff like the crowd dive, I think Claudio actually got the bigger pop for his no-hands spinning Torture Rack. A move that gets a huge reaction and puts a smile on my face whenever it occurs, and I think I've seen him do it five times now. Davey is excellent in the face role, so he'd better not change when he makes his official turn. Unfortunately, that'll likely be after Final Battle. Watch this match.

******


*The Young Bucks vs The Briscoes - ****

*Colt Cabana & Petey Williams vs Austin Aries & Rhett Titus - ***1/2*


*Chris Hero vs Bryan Danielson*

Great match, I enjoyed this so much. Despite the crowd not being as wild as it could've been (or that could be the commentary-crowd audio) they seemed really into it. This was another great performance from Hero and another day, another great match for Dragon. The style these two work is very good to watch. They both start off with some smart chain wrestling, then by the end they're brawling and kicking and elbowing the hell out of each other. Hero's elbows were sick, but Dragon's kicks were pretty loud too. No, this was not as good as their final PWG match, but who really expected this to be? It's a different atmosphere. Not for a world title, not Dragon's (very) last match, and the finish wasn't as unexpected or took an epic amount of time to get to. I see this, and the Roderick match, as a preview of what's to come in the Final Countdown Tour, and if it gets better than this, we are in for a treat.

******​


----------



## Platt

Rickey said:


> Could someone tell me a little more about IVP videos?
> 
> 1. Do their dvds come in the original dvd packaging?
> 
> 2. How fast/slow is shipping
> 
> 3. Are those the actual dvds or burned copies
> 
> 4. Ever had any problems with them.(shipping, disks, costumer service?)
> 
> Thank you in advance, I've never ordered from them before but I want to get into some Misawa, Kenta, and a lot of other wrestler's that I'm not familiar with.


1. They come in paper sleeves

2. depends where you are, how much you order & how much stuff other people have ordered around the same time.

3. They are burned copies.

4. Shipping - only when ordering with him direct through trading forums never when ordering from his site.
Discs - No
Costumer Service - No he's great at sorting out any problems I've had.


----------



## seabs

*I've never had a problem with IVP and the DVDs are always great. Only downside is they take a while to arrive to me in the UK but that's nothing that can be helped.*


----------



## smitlick

Yeah i believe its chris at ivp. Hes great. Have had a disc not work before and he sent out a new copy plus a bonus show.


----------



## seabs

*PWG Speed of Sound*

*Cutler Brothers vs. Brandon Gatson and Johnny Goodtime*
_***_

*Shane Haste vs. Human Tornado vs. Jerome “LTP” Robinson vs. Charles Mercury*_***1/4_

*Colt Cabana vs. Scott Lost*
_**3/4_

*Young Bucks vs. Karl Anderson and Joey Ryan - PWG World Tag Team Championships*
_***1/2_

*El Generico vs. Chuck Taylor – Reseda Street Fight*
_***3/4_

*Bryan Danielson vs. Brian Kendrick*
_**3/4_

*Chris Hero vs. Roderick Strong - PWG World Championship*
_***1/2_

*Overall:*
_Nothing MOTYC on the card but still a really good show from top to bottom that you kinda take by default atm with PWG. Danielson/Kendrick was really dissapointing though for me._​


----------



## antoniomare007

antoniomare007 said:


> is Danielson vs Silas Young worth the download?


Yes it is http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bksg5OwTeU 

Seriously though, Dragon carried Silas to a good match.


----------



## Rickey

Thanks everyone I'm looking to pick up a few things from either ivp or highspots. Though I'm kinda holding out for the roh black friday sale too, 

There's so much I have yet to see, thanks again though.


----------



## Rickey

Rickey said:


> ROH Super Card of Honor 03. 31. 06
> 
> 5. Blood Generation vs. Do Fixer-4.5/5
> .


Upon further review....5/5

*ROH Better Than Our Best 04. 01. 06*
-You know but I'll remind you, .5 is 1/2 .25 is 1/4 and .75 is 3/4 on to the match the match ratings. :ns-

6 Man Mayhem-3.25/5

Ricky Reyes vs. Delirious-1.75/5

Rave, Shelley, and Masato vs. Dragon Kid, Genki and Ryo-3.5/5

AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe vs. Jimmy Yang vs. Christopher Daniels-4/5

Generation Next(Strong and Aries) vs. Blood Generation(CIMA and Doi)-4.5/5

Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm-3.75/5

Homicide vs. Colt Cabana-4.25/5

Great show, heel Danielson is THE best. Great interaction between him and Joe.

Loved the crowd chanting "Fuck him up Joe, fuck him up." and the Storm and Colt variations.

Seeing the Danielson/Storm match kinda saddens me because WWE misused the hell out of him. Same with Jimmy Yang.


----------



## Rickey

Oh and an Easter Egg of sorts, you can spot Hornswoggle in the crowd during the Storm/Danielson match when Danielson leaves the ring earlier on. On his right hand side.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Rickey said:


> Upon further review....5/5


:happy:

That match and Punk/Joe II are the only ROH matches I'd give 5 stars.


----------



## Rickey

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> :happy:
> 
> That match and Punk/Joe II are the only ROH matches I'd give 5 stars.


The crowd really appreciated it too.

I need to see P/J 2, plus so much more. Though the Punk/Joe 2 dvd is rare.


----------



## Sephiroth

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> :happy:
> 
> That match and Punk/Joe II are the only ROH matches I'd give 5 stars.


Have you not seen Danielson vs. KENTA from GbH V: Night 2?


----------



## Halfnelson

Danielson-Nigel at Unified would get five stars from me as well.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Sephiroth said:


> Have you not seen Danielson vs. KENTA from GbH V: Night 2?


I haven't in a while, but I have seen it and I remember absolutely loving that match. I wouldn't give it 5 stars, though.


----------



## Caponex75

Should watch FIP's Redefined show with Strong vs. Stevens. That match was THE match of 2008. Even made a thread about it http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other...s-roderick-strong-fip-redefined-deserves.html

On the topic of KENTA/Dragon, does anyone know where I can get Glory by Honor V Night Two? Been dying to get that DVD but can't find it anywhere.


----------



## KaijuFan

I just scalp ebay every few days until an oos show pops up. Sometimes people on other forums sell their copies (chikarafans have a lot of people shilling their shit) that lead you to some gems, otherwise you can buy a burnt dvd copy on iOffer for like 4.99


----------



## Sephiroth

Caponex75 said:


> Should watch FIP's Redefined show with Strong vs. Stevens. That match was THE match of 2008. Even made a thread about it http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other...s-roderick-strong-fip-redefined-deserves.html
> 
> On the topic of KENTA/Dragon, does anyone know where I can get Glory by Honor V Night Two? Been dying to get that DVD but can't find it anywhere.


superdupersonic is always selling his ROH stuff, but that one he might have kept.

..or just download the tag title match, Nigel/Marufuji, and the ROH title match. That's all you need.


----------



## Caponex75

Don't get me wrong, I love downloading but DVD is always so much better especially if it is some ridiculously awesome stuff. Ever since I got Supercard of Honor on DVD, it seems like I have to watch that damn KENTA/Richards every damn 2 or three days. I need fucking rehab from that match.


----------



## V1 Dante

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> :happy:
> 
> That match and Punk/Joe II are the only ROH matches I'd give 5 stars.


Joe/Punk 2 = greatest match of all time.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I sold it about a year ago for $40.

My next batch of oop shit on ebay will be day after Xmas. I'm capitalizing on the folks who get cash from their family members on Xmas.


----------



## Sephiroth

ROH is stupid for not making old dvds available like the Double Feature shows. Both Glory by Honor V shows are OOP right? Why not do a double dvd with the best matches from each.

Glory by Honor V: Night 1
1. Davey Richards vs. Austin Aries
2. Samoa Joe vs. Roderick Strong
3. The Briscoes vs. KENTA & Marufuji
Glory by Honor V: Night 2
4. Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Briscoes
5. KoW vs. Aries & Strong
6. Nigel vs. Marufuji
7. Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA

Bonus Matches:
1. Nigel vs. Old Man Daniels

$20 and I bet it would fly off the shelves.


----------



## smitlick

I'll put my copy of gbh 5 night 2 on ebay sometime this week. Will post in here when i do.


----------



## MarkusB

Has anyone got their copy of Bloodstained Memoirs dvd yet? I heard it was released today and was considering adding it to the small collection.

(Sorry if this is in the wrong section )


----------



## FITZ

MarkusB said:


> Has anyone got their copy of Bloodstained Memoirs dvd yet? I heard it was released today and was considering adding it to the small collection.
> 
> (Sorry if this is in the wrong section )


It looks pretty interesting but I haven't picked it up yet. Looks like something I might have to strongly consider a little later on.





KaijuFan said:


> I just scalp ebay every few days until an oos show pops up. Sometimes people on other forums sell their copies (chikarafans have a lot of people shilling their shit) that lead you to some gems, otherwise you can buy a burnt dvd copy on iOffer for like 4.99


iOffer is the place to go if you want to get a hard copy of anything really. I don't see how you can't be a fan of a site that has people selling things as obscure as the complete WWE Velocity series on DVD.


----------



## Platt

Yeah and charging and arm and a leg for it. 99% of the stuff on iOffer is a complete rip off.


----------



## KingCrash

Eddie Kingston's promo for Glory By Honor VIII. Say what you want about his wrestling, the man's a promo machine.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUg52X9eeWI


----------



## FITZ

Platt said:


> Yeah and charging and arm and a leg for it. 99% of the stuff on iOffer is a complete rip off.


I picked up all the Nitros and Thunders from 2000 and 2001 for like $100. It was like 50+ discs so I thought it was a pretty fair price. Got all the PPVs for less than $3 each too. 

It might be worse for you living in the UK though as the shipping costs might be a lot more.


----------



## Platt

$100 for each set of 50 or the full lot? if it's the full lot that's a good price if it's per season I'd be looking to pay between $50 and $65.


----------



## McQueen

I think $1 is more than i'd be willing to pay for post 1998 WCW.


----------



## S-Mac

Kingston is a hero among men, awesome promo he puts everything into his promos and this is another one in the long line of great promos from Kingston this year.


----------



## jawbreaker

McQueen said:


> I think $1 is more than i'd be willing to pay for post 1998 WCW.


This. I would require being paid more than $100 to watch all the Nitros and Thunders from 2000 and 2001.


----------



## Lost10

For those interested PWG's BOLA Night.1 and 2 DVDs are availaible for preorder.


----------



## AdrianG4

KingCrash said:


> Eddie Kingston's promo for Glory By Honor VIII. Say what you want about his wrestling, the man's a promo machine.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUg52X9eeWI


Good lord.


----------



## FITZ

Platt said:


> $100 for each set of 50 or the full lot? if it's the full lot that's a good price if it's per season I'd be looking to pay between $50 and $65.


$100 or maybe it was $110 for the whole lot. Come on $100 per set... I'm not that stupid. 

I think it was like $40 for 2000 sets and $15 for the 2001 sets as WCW didn't make it through much of 2001.

And I bought the sets for the nostalgia mostly. Kind of fun watching them really.


----------



## Platt

Ok that's a good price then. Sad to say but some people are that stupid.


----------



## seabs

*PWG Guerre Sans Frontières*

*The Cutler Brothers & Charles Mercury vs. Los Luchas & Malachi Jackson vs. Johnny Goodtime, Shane Haste, & Jerome "LTP" Robinson *
_***_

*Candice LeRae vs. Christina Von Eerie *
_*1/2_

*Human Tornado vs. Scott Lost* 
_***_

*Karl Anderson vs. Roderick Strong* 
_***3/4_

*Naruki Doi vs. Joey Ryan* 
_**3/4_

*El Generico vs. Shingo Takagi* 
_****_

*Brian Kendrick & The Young Bucks vs. CIMA & Motor City Machine Guns *
_****1/4_

*Chris Hero vs. Bryan Danielson - PWG World Championship*
_****3/4_

*Overall:*
_Amazing show. Fun opener, decent Lost match, your normal great Strong match and then 3 awesome main events, especially Hero/Danielson. _​


----------



## KingKicks

KingCrash said:


> Eddie Kingston's promo for Glory By Honor VIII. Say what you want about his wrestling, the man's a promo machine.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUg52X9eeWI


Real great promo there from Kingston. Also continues to make me believe that Kingston/Hero Fight Without Honor will happen at Final Battle so King can finally get that win in NYC.


----------



## McQueen

Thanks for spoiling the match for me Benjo!


----------



## KingCrash

*PWG – Against The Grain*

*2009 Battle of Los Angeles Qualification*
Brandon Cutler vs. Brandon Gatson vs. Johnny Goodtime vs. Malachi "CK" Jackson - ***1/4

Kenny King vs. Davey Richards - ***
_They seemed to be a little off for some reason but even then it was acceptable for what it was._

Scott Lost vs. Joey Ryan - ***1/2 

Brian Kendrick vs. Roderick Strong - ***3/4
_It took one chop to turn Kendrick’s chest purple. Kendrick looked good here and Roddy continues the roll he’s been on. _

*2009 Battle of Los Angeles Qualification*
Dustin Cutler vs. Shane Haste vs. Charles Mercury vs. Jerome " LTP" Robinson - *** 

El Generico vs. Chris Hero - ***3/4

*PWG World Tag Team Titles*
The Young Bucks vs. Men of Low Moral Fiber - ***1/2 - ***3/4
_Not as good as the first matchup but still good_


Overall a very solid show and good lead-in to BOLA.​


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Lost10 said:


> For those interested PWG's BOLA Night.1 and 2 DVDs are availaible for preorder.


I'll wait to see 'till Black Friday to see what kind of deals ROH and highspots offer.


----------



## Meteora2004

ROH's Black Friday sale will be 40-50% off.

EDIT: They took the article down, not surprisingly, but it'll be 40% off for orders under $50, 45% off for orders from $51 to $149 and 50% off for orders of $150 or more.

EDIT #2: Just got this e-mail ...

Starting at 12:01 a.m. 11/27/2009 until 11:59 p.m. 11/29/2009 Highspots.com will be featuring our Black Friday $12.25 Sale.

Featuring items from nearly all departments, many of which have never been previously discounted. DVD's, Masks, Belts, Clocks, Apparel, Books and Novelty items will all be discounted to $12.25.

Avoid the lines at the mall and shop online quickly and securely with Highspots! This special will only be available for 3 days, and is your chance to save BIG this Holiday Season!


----------



## DrowneyTheFish

KingCrash said:


> Eddie Kingston's promo for Glory By Honor VIII. Say what you want about his wrestling, the man's a promo machine.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUg52X9eeWI


Kingston, in my opinion, is perhaps the best promo guy in the business today.


----------



## Rickey

Meteora2004 said:


> ROH's Black Friday sale will be 40-50% off.
> 
> EDIT: They took the article down, not surprisingly, but it'll be 40% off for orders under $50, 45% off for orders from $51 to $149 and 50% off for orders of $150 or more.
> 
> EDIT #2: Just got this e-mail ...
> 
> Starting at 12:01 a.m. 11/27/2009 until 11:59 p.m. 11/29/2009 Highspots.com will be featuring our Black Friday $12.25 Sale.
> 
> Featuring items from nearly all departments, many of which have never been previously discounted. DVD's, Masks, Belts, Clocks, Apparel, Books and Novelty items will all be discounted to $12.25.
> 
> Avoid the lines at the mall and shop online quickly and securely with Highspots! This special will only be available for 3 days, and is your chance to save BIG this Holiday Season!


cool, just bought a few dvds(non wrestling) so I won't be buying too much maybe nothing at all it all depends on the prices. 

Don't know if I can resist though :banplz:


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Proving Ground 2009 - Night 2*

1. Shawn Osborne vs Jerry Lynn
*3/4
Osborne is shockingly bad.....

2. Kenny King & Rhett Titus vs The British Lions
*3/4
Lions were equally bad

3. Bison Smith vs John Kermon
1/2

4. Davey Richards vs Kevin Steen
**3/4

5. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious vs Necro Butcher & Tyler Black
**3/4

6. Austin Aries vs Brad Attitude
***

7. Francisco Ciatso & The Dark City Fight Club vs Roderick Strong, Brent Albright & Erick Stevens
***1/4

8. El Generico vs Bryan Danielson
***3/4

*9. ROH World Title Match*
Nigel McGuiness vs D-Lo Brown
***1/2


*ROH - Eliminating The Competition*

1. Papadon vs Bobby Fish
*3/4

2. Rhett Titus & Kenny King vs Erick Stevens & Bobby Dempsey
*3/4
Theres a dude in the crowd with a teenage mutant ninja turtles costume on...

3. Claudio Castagnoli vs Brent Albright
**1/2
Lol at Albright asking for 5 more minutes and nobody chanting it or caring...

4. Chris Hero & Eddie Edwards vs Kevin Steen & Jay Briscoe
**3/4

5. Delirious vs Bryan Danielson
***1/4

6. Austin Aries vs Sami Callihan
**3/4

*7. Street Fight*
Brodie Lee vs Necro Butcher
**3/4

*8. ROH World Title - Four Way Elimination Match*
Nigel McGuiness vs Jimmy Jacobs vs Jerry Lynn vs Tyler Black
***1/2-***3/4

Nothing great came from either show sadly...


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

If that's the case with the ROH Black Friday, I'm gonna fuck **** 'em. They better have the Jeff and World Title sets available for it.


----------



## Platt

They won't they remove WWE preorders from anything greater than 25% off unless you can get in the minute the sale starts as I did with the last 40% off sale and grab them before they remove them.

new video wire http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPWZUSlK9hA&feature=sub


----------



## KingKicks

FUCKING VIRGIL!


----------



## S-Mac

Virgil is the man and i cant stand annother Tyler promo he voice just keeps getting on my nerves more and more


----------



## Rickey

Nice Colt promo


----------



## AdrianG4

Suddenly I kinda care about the Colt/Aries match even though I'm 117% chance colt's gonna lose.

But hey, it was at 200% before. Great promo !


----------



## Rescueme0909

*Aries-Danielson Final Countdown Tour*:_-Great match with good counters, reversals, stiff shots and great show of stamina by both men. Never a dull moment in the match; everything felt important in the match, and no filler or watered down spots. Danielson brought out the best title defense of Aries since the start of his reign in June. I wish the tweaked the finish and either went out with the brain buster off the top or made Danielson tap and not "pass out", because with Danielson leaving, they should have tried to made the champion look more credible. Also, the reason I can't give this match anymore is because it suffered from being way too ROH-ish with all the typical (not-so) dramatic/ over killing near-falls and the transversal of signatures and reversals, but aside from that this was a great match—and a great piece to the puzzle of the Final Countdown! ****_


----------



## KaijuFan

Totally going to capitalize on the tremendous deal of 6 FIP shows for 33 bucks.


----------



## Meteora2004

GBH VIII cover:



Spoiler: cover














They could've done A LOT better.


----------



## KingKicks

To be fair...I was expecting A LOT worse lol.


----------



## ddog121

That shot of the broken tables and fallen ladders on the back would've made a cool cover. The cover is OK though.


----------



## S-Mac

It isnt the worst cover they have had lately but they could have done alot better with it like ddog said the picture of the broken tables would have been a good cover but i guess you had to put Danielson and mcguinness on the front with it being their last night with the company.


----------



## Platt

IVPvideos.com Black Friday sale is here!

Hello wrestling fans and welcome to the biggest sale of the year. From now until December 1st 2009, you can receive thirty five percent of ANY order from 0.01 to $99.99 and FORTY FIVE percent of any order over $100.00.

All you have to do is put your items in the cart like normal. When you go to the checkout screen, all you have to do is put 35off or 45off in the coupon section. The discount will then automatically be taken out. The coupon section is on the same page you choose Paypal or Money Order as payment method. It is as simple as that.

This sale is on all items with the sole exception of the Puroresu DVD sampler and already discounted multi disc sets. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please do not feel free to hesitate to ask.

Thanks as without the great customers there would be no IVPvideos.com. I sincerely appreciate it.


----------



## smitlick

Oh nice... Love this time of year.


----------



## KaijuFan

Yessir, best time of the year for dvd buying smarks such as ourselves.


----------



## Meteora2004

The ROH Black Friday sale is up, and it's even better than it was before; now you only need to spend $100 to get 50% off.


----------



## ECW fan

I just ordered all 4 Final Countdown Tour DVD's.


----------



## KaijuFan

That's the spirit ROH! Sell me DVDs at ridiculous prices so I'll actually buy them.
I believe I have a nice array of ROH, FIP and even some Shimmer. Going to wait till Highspots releases their sale until I make this a definite order.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Forgot to order myself Fueling the Fire, oh well, I'll get that in Phoenix if it's still available. I got almost 30 DVDs in the meantime though.

WWE
The Bash 2009
Hell in a Cell 2009
Bragging Rights 2009

PWG
All Star Weekend Night 2
Jason Takes PWG
European Vacation II: France
Speed of Sound

ROH
Injustice II
Motor City Madness 2009
June 2009
Death Before Dishonor VII Night 2
The Final Countdown series
Bryan Danielson: Rise to Glory

Plus about 15-20 FIP DVDs. I will now have every singles match Davey has had with Danielson and Strong that's available on DVD.


----------



## -Mystery-

Davey did some pretty cool shit with Strong and Danielson down in FIP.


----------



## smitlick

Uhh you guys do know theres a limit of 2 non roh items per order...


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

No, it's a limit quantity of two for every non-ROH item.


----------



## smitlick

Oh ok. Well that was poorly worded by roh.. All good then.


----------



## -Mystery-

Might see if I have $50 plus shipping available after I grab a PS3, some video games, and some Blu Rays tomorrow.


----------



## MF39

Just picked up PWG: Speed of Sound, Final Countdown: Boston and Glory By Honor VIII. All of that for 38 bucks and that includes shipping, that is a sweet deal.


----------



## KaijuFan

Ended up getting 10 FIP shows, Shimmer Vol 24, and a shirt for a friend of mine. All that for 77 bucks, can't beat it.


----------



## Platt

Picked BOLA 06 & 07 and DDT 07 & 08 plus a new Hoodie


----------



## Lost10

I picked up Glory By Honor 8 and a Ring of Honor Logo Skull Cap for a friend with two seperate orders. 12 euros for both of them.


----------



## Tarfu

Now's the time for my third Guerrilla Grab 3 pack order from Highspots. Three for $12.25. Oh. Yeah.

http://highspots.com/product.asp?id=17975&category=723


----------



## Platt

I was gonna pick up a load of those from Highspots but the postage to the UK is too much from them


----------



## KingKicks

ECW fan said:


> I just ordered all 4 Final Countdown Tour DVD's.


Currently my idea as well, along with PWG Speed of Sound and 1 more PWG so that I can get the 50% off.


----------



## smitlick

Just paid $67 Aus for all 4 Final Countdown tour shows.. $16.75 Aus per DVD (inc Shipping) is awesome even if the covers and production on the DVDs may suck.

Can anyone explain tho why it will take till Dec 15 for ROH to have GBH VIII out? Is it just because their doing it all themselves because that seems awfully long.


----------



## erikstans07

Just picked up Glory By Honor VIII and FIP Cage of Pain from ROH's site for $22. Picked up Guerre Sans Frontieres from highspots also.

I also bought FIP Strong vs. Evans from ROH about a week ago.


----------



## ddog121

Just got 7th Anniversary Show, Supercard of Honor IV, Double Feature II, Express Written Consent, and Speed of Sound for $60. Good stuff.


----------



## Meteora2004

Just placed my biggest order ever. I picked up:

FIP Bring the Pain
FIP Battle of the Belts
FIP Dangerous Intentions 2008
FIP Hot Summer Nights 2008
PWG Speed of Sound
Death Before Dishonor V Night 1
Death Before Dishonor V Night 2
Take No Prisoners 2009
The Final Countdown Tour: Dayton
The Final Countdown Tour: Chicago
The Final Countdown Tour: Boston
Glory by Honor VII: The Final Countdown

For $109.93 total; what a fucking amazing sale.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Everyone avoid the highspots "sale," it's fucking horrendous.

DGUSA is offering both PPVs sets for $35 until Monday.


----------



## smitlick

I dont touch highspots anyway. Their postage prices are super bullshit.. Was gonna order a dvd one time and i think they quoted like $20 for just one dvd. To add to this rob pedostein is having 35% off.


----------



## Platt

I'll pretend you said 18% :side:


----------



## Tarfu

smitlick said:


> Was gonna order a dvd one time and i think they quoted like $20 for just one dvd. To add to this rob pedostein is having 35% off.


You can choose between priority (always around $20) and first class shipping (which is $7 to Finland). But you do live in Australia, so even first class could be expensive. You should still check it out incase you have the option as well.


----------



## FITZ

The only thing to note about the highspots sale is the great deal on the PWG Grab 3 Special. Maybe the 25 VHS tapes for $12.25 if you're interested in whatever random stuff they would end up sending you. 

Not going to pick up anything today. I'm tapped out on cash for DVDs for the time being. I have too much stuff to watch I'm going to have to spend a lot of money on my family for Christmas.


----------



## peep4life

Made my first ROH purchase in forever, picked up Final Countdown Tour Boston and Glory By Honor VIII.
Even with the great deal I couldn't real justify buying any other dvds, the shows just don't interest me that much anymore.


----------



## raw-monster

Anyone got ratings or a short review for these matches.

Samoa Joe vs Kobashi
Super Dragon vs Samoa Joe
Bryan Danielson vs Samoa Joe vs Kenta


----------



## Spartanlax

raw-monster said:


> Anyone got ratings or a short review for these matches.
> 
> Samoa Joe vs Kobashi
> Super Dragon vs Samoa Joe
> Bryan Danielson vs Samoa Joe vs Kenta


Amazing, classic match. Must be seen.

Which one? There's two or three I believe. They're all pretty cool.

Disappointing due to multiple injuries occuring. Still cool.


----------



## raw-monster

^^^^^^^^^^ Their match form All Nude Revue in 05. I didnt know they had other matches. Any ratings for their series.


----------



## jawbreaker

I thought the All Nude Revue match was pretty damn good. One of the better Super Dragon matches I've ever seen.


----------



## Maxx Hero

That actually is my second favorite Super Dragon match...****. Hell one of Sloppy Joe's better matches too.


----------



## smitlick

PWG - Guerre San Frontieres
MCMG & CIMA vs The Young Bucks & Brian Kendrick
****

Pretty good match that seemed to lack Kendrick imo..


----------



## raw-monster

smitlick said:


> PWG - Guerre San Frontieres
> MCMG & CIMA vs The Young Bucks & Brian Kendrick
> ****
> 
> Pretty good match that seemed to lack Kendrick imo..


I expected more out of this match.


----------



## smitlick

raw-monster said:


> I expected more out of this match.


yeah was hoping at least another 1/2 a star as it had the potential to be so good


----------



## Mark.

Click here for the full review.

*ROH Final Countdown Tour: Chicago


Rhett Titus vs Petey Williams - ***

Dog Collar Match
Necro Butcher vs Jimmy Rave - ***1/4

The Young Bucks vs Dark City Fight Club - ***

Claudio Castagnoli vs Colt Cabana - **1/4*


*ROH World Tag Team Championship
American Wolves vs The Briscoes*

There were some good things about this match, but some bad things really brought this down from what it could've been. One is The Briscoes no-selling, which I still haven't gotten used and it still bugs the hell out of me. Second, is The Briscoes apparent refusal to be without offense for any significant period of time. The Wolves got very little offense in this, and they're the damn heel champions! This is what pisses me off about the tag division. The fucking Briscoes will never be booked lower than the fucking champions. It happened with Steenerico and it looks like it'll happen with the Wolves. The Wolves are lucky Mark was injured for most of their reign. It'll be a travesty if The Briscoes win at Final Battle. This could've been a great match, but The Briscoes hurt this quite bad. The only thing that really stood out I liked was Davey dropkicking the ref for the DQ. Even after that, The Briscoes were morons. "Oh hey look we won dem tag belts bah DQ!" "Oh what? You mean dey dont change hands bah DQ?" Ugh.
*
***1/2*


*ROH World Championship
Austin Aries vs Bryan Danielson*

Enjoyed this match a lot. I'd say this is the best match of the Final Countdown Tour so far. Both guys put a lot into this, and while it's definitely not as good as their most famous matches, they fail to dissapoint as usual. Some nice chain-wrestling to start, but by the end they're hitting each other with all they had. Seriously, some of the forearm shots they did were much stiffer than I thought they would be. They all had that loud, sick, snapping sound, which you don't usually get from either guy. I loved the ending with Aries doing just about all of his big moves to finally put away Dragon, even a Super Brainbuster and two kicks to the head. I thought this was exciting stuff the whole way through and I think it is one of the best ROH matches this year. Not just for the action, but like all Final Countdown matches will have, he emotion factor. This is Dragon's last ever ROH World Title match, against a man he's had a competitive rivalry with for years, and was in a tag team with last year. That just has to be taken into account. Some may think I'm overrating this, but I honestly enjoyed it this much. Must-see match.

*****1/4*​


----------



## smitlick

Whats rf video like shipping wise and are they reliable?


----------



## KaijuFan

I've never had trouble with them the few times I've ordered. However I have no clue about international shipping rates and whatnot.


----------



## seabs

*PWG Against The Grain*

*Brandon Cutler vs. Brandon Gatson vs. Johnny Goodtime vs. Malachi Jackson* 
_***1/4_

*Kenny King vs. Davey Richards *
_***1/4_

*Scott Lost vs. Joey Ryan *
_***1/2 _

*Brian Kendrick vs. Roderick Strong* 
_***3/4_

*Dustin Cutler vs. Shane Haste vs. Charles Mercury vs. Jerome " LTP" Robinson *
_**1/2_

*El Generico vs. Chris Hero* 
_***3/4_

*Young Bucks vs. Men of Low Moral Fiber - PWG World Tag Team Championships* 
_***3/4+_

*Overall:*
_What more can I say. Yet another really good PWG show._​


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Stylin' and Profilin'
*
1. Roderick Strong vs Jay Briscoe
**3/4

*2. Shimmer World Title Match*
MsChif vs Daizee Haze
**1/4
*
3. Four Corner Survival*
Silas Young vs Claudio Castagnoli vs Kenny Omega vs Austin Aries
***1/4

4. The American Wolves & Chris Hero vs Steenerico & Bobby Dempsey
***1/2

5. Irish Airborne vs Rhett Titus & Kenny King
**1/4

6. Bison Smith vs Bryan Danielson
**1/2-**3/4
Wheres the Final Countdown????? Didnt really think it was as bad as everyone said but im sick of the countout bullshit....

7. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious vs Tyler Black & Jerry Lynn
**3/4
Loved the aftermath.

*8. ROH World Title Match*
Nigel McGuiness vs Brent Albright
***

Easily one of the worst ROH Shows released.. Only reason i believe it didnt go Double Feature is thanks to Flair...


----------



## jawbreaker

Stylin' & Profilin' is the only ROH show released on DVD from this year that I have not watched. And I don't plan on it either.


----------



## smitlick

Yeah thats a very good plan. Its very bad.


----------



## MrPaiMei

First few ROH DVD's (OOP) I'm listing on Ebay:

Good Times, Great Memories http://cgi.ebay.com/Ring-of-HonorRO...goryZ617QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Man Up! (Limited Tri-Fold Edition)http://cgi.ebay.com/Ring-of-Honor-M...ryZ43369QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Glory by Honor VI: Night Two http://cgi.ebay.com/Ring-of-Honor-G...ryZ43369QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

All are starting at 29.99 with no reserve. Again, I have about 15-20 ROH OOPs, so PM me if your looking for anything and we can work something out.


----------



## Sephiroth

smitlick said:


> Whats rf video like shipping wise and are they reliable?


RF delivers his penis overnight to your little boy butt....and they are very reliable when it comes to that.


----------



## smitlick

Yeah thought so. Thanks for clearing it up.


----------



## jawbreaker

He'll also pretend you said 18 for no extra charge.


----------



## Yeah1993

ROH question. I wanna watch the second Joe/Punk. Should I watch the 1st before that to appreciate it?


----------



## smitlick

jawbreaker said:


> He'll also pretend you said 18 for no extra charge.


and he works for PWG to yeah


----------



## FITZ

Yeah1993 said:


> ROH question. I wanna watch the second Joe/Punk. Should I watch the 1st before that to appreciate it?


Their first match was really good and worth a watch, I'll say that much. I don't think you have to watch it though in order to get everything out of the second one though. Now if you were talking about the 3rd match between them I would say you should watch at least one of their draws if not both first.


----------



## raw-monster

Yeah1993 said:


> ROH question. I wanna watch the second Joe/Punk. Should I watch the 1st before that to appreciate it?


I wouldnt watch the first match before the second one if its one after the other. I dont know if you can keep your full attention on two matches that are hour long each.

Everyone always talks about their first two matches You guys have any ratings for their third one.


----------



## kwjr86

*PWG Against The Grain*

Brandon Cutler vs. Brandon Gatson vs. Johnny Goodtime vs. Malachi Jackson: ***¼

Kenny King vs. Davey Richards: ***¼

Scott Lost vs. Joey Ryan: ***¾ 

Brian Kendrick vs. Roderick Strong:***½ 

Dustin Cutler vs. Shane Haste vs. Charles Mercury vs. Jerome " LTP" Robinson: ***

El Generico vs. Chris Hero: ***¾ 

Young Bucks vs. Men of Low Moral Fiber:****​


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Joe vs. Punk trilogy

World Title Classic - ****. An obvious lack of preparing to go for an hour knocks it down a bit. Still fucking tremendous psychology and drama though.
Joe vs. Punk II - *****. I can only remember one selling flaw, but the storytelling and building up of the crowd was just too overwhelming to not go the full monty on this one. If I was anal about keeping DVDs, I'd buy the disc at like $50 just to have this one.
All Star Extravaganza II - ****1/2. More awesome storytelling and psychology, but just couldn't measure up to the sequel. I really enjoyed the subtle foreshadowing of Joe's reign coming to an end though. His desperate measures, along with the hour-long draws he had been through with Punk, should've been a heads-up at the time that his days as champion were numbered.


----------



## raw-monster

Any ratings for the Bryan Danielson goodbye tour matches or whatever the hell they were calling them.

Just saw American wolves vs Danielson and Strong from a few weeks ago. A very very good match. ***1/2


----------



## smitlick

Check a few pages back or the motyc stuff.


----------



## seabs

*I'm a full star higher than you on Wolves/Dolphins lol.

vs Wolves - ****1/2
vs Strong - ****1/4
vs Silas - ***3/4
vs Hero ROH - ****1/4
vs Hero PWG - ****3/4
vs Aries - ****1/2*


----------



## Yeah1993

(Y) for all the Punk/Joe stuff.


----------



## Platt

[cheap plug]
I will soon be releasing a comp of the full Final Countdown Tour including all the matches from ROH, PWG, Chikara, AAW, AIW, DGUSA & CTWE
[/cheap plug]


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

Platt said:


> [cheap plug]
> I will soon be releasing a comp of the full Final Countdown Tour including all the matches from ROH, PWG, Chikara, AAW, AIW, DGUSA & CTWE
> [/cheap plug]


Do you by any chance plan on releasing another disc to your Danielson/McGuinness feud comp, with their last match and the other one (or was it 2, not including their last match) that wasn't on the original 6 discs?


----------



## Platt

Yeah at some point the Danielson/McGuinness will be completed. That's four comps now waiting on GBH to finish them lol.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

Awesome .

Lol, when does GBH come out then?


----------



## Platt

15th it ships from ROH.


----------



## ADN

PWG Sells Out 2 available for pre-order



> The sequel to the wildly successful PWG Sells Out, PWG Sells Out 2: The Best of Pro Wrestling Guerrilla Volume 2, is available for pre-order on the Pro Wrestling Guerrilla merchandise page!
> 
> Like Volume 1, PWG Sells Out 2 features 9 hours of some of the very best matches in Pro Wrestling Guerrilla history, including matches from the hard-to-find 2003-early 2004 era, going all the way up to the 2008 Battle of Los Angeles! PWG Sells Out 2 is not only a fantastic introduction to Pro Wrestling Guerrilla, but also the perfect way to relive some of the best matches in professional wrestling from the last six years!
> 
> PWG Sells Out 2: The Best of Pro Wrestling Guerrilla Volume 2 is available for pre-order on the Pro Wrestling Guerrilla merchandise page at the low low price of only $19.99 (for 9 hours of wrestling)! *The expected availability of PWG Sells Out 2 is January, 2010.*
> 
> Disc One
> Are You Adequately Prepared to Rock? - October 4, 2003
> Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Championship Title Three-Way Match
> 1. "The Future" Frankie Kazarian (c) vs. "Fallen Angel" Christopher Daniels vs. AJ Styles
> 
> An Inch Longer than Average - November 15, 2003
> Guerrilla Warfare Match
> 2. Joey Ryan vs. Super Dragon
> 
> An Inch Longer than Average - November 15, 2003
> Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Championship Title Match
> 3. "The Future" Frankie Kazarian vs. "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson
> 
> Pimpin' in High Places - December 13, 2003
> 4. Frankie Kazarian, CM Punk, & Joey Ryan vs. Colt Cabana, Adam Pearce, & Super Dragon
> 
> Tango & Cash Invitational - Night 2 - January 25, 2004
> 5. "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson & Super Dragon vs. X-Foundation (Scott Lost & Joey Ryan)
> 
> The Musical - April 17, 2004
> Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Tag Team Championship Title Match
> 6. "Photogenic" Chris Bosh & Quicksilver (c) vs. Excalibur & Super Dragon
> 
> 2005 Battle of Los Angeles - Night 2 - September 4, 2005
> 7. "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles
> 
> Beyond The Thunderdome - March 18, 2006
> 8. Arrogance ("Photogenic" Chris Bosh & Scott Lost) vs. Cape Fear (El Generico & Quicksilver)
> 
> Disc 2
> All Star Weekend 3: Crazymania - Night 2 - April 9, 2006
> 1. Roderick Strong vs. Matt Sydal (Evan Bourne)
> 
> 2006 Battle of Los Angeles - Night 2 - September 2, 2006
> No Disqualification Match
> 2. Necro Butcher vs. Super Dragon
> 
> All Star Weekend 5 - Night 1 - April 7, 2007
> 3. Kaz Hayashi vs. Alex Shelley
> 
> All Star Weekend 5 - Night 2 - April 8, 2007
> 4. Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe
> 
> Giant-Size Annual #4 - July 29, 2007
> No Disqualification Match
> 5. "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson vs. vs. Necro Butcher
> 
> 2007 Battle of Los Angeles - Night 3 - September 2, 2007
> 6. Alex Shelley vs. Matt Sydal (Evan Bourne)
> 
> European Vacation II - England - October 27, 2007
> Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Tag Team Championship Title Match
> 7. El Generico & "Mr. Wrestling" Kevin Steen (c) vs. Davey Richards & Super Dragon
> 
> All Star Weekend 6 - Night 1 - January 5, 2008
> Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Championship Title Match
> 8. "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson (c) vs. Low Ki
> 
> Disc 3
> All Star Weekend 6 - Night 2 - January 6, 2008
> 1. CIMA vs. "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson
> 
> Pearl Habra - January 27, 2008
> Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Championship Title Match
> 2. Low Ki (c) vs. El Generico
> 
> DDT4 (2008) - Night 2 - April 8, 2007
> DDT4 Final Round Match / Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Tag Team Championship Title Match
> 3. Jack Evans & Roderick Strong vs. El Generico & "Mr. Wrestling" Kevin Steen
> 
> Life During Wartime - July 6, 2008
> Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Championship Title Steel Cage Match
> 4. Human Tornado (c) vs. Chris Hero
> 
> All Star Weekend 7 - Night 1 - August 30, 2008
> 5. El Generico, "Mr. Wrestling" Kevin Steen & Susumu Yokosuka vs. The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) & "The Man That Gravity Forgot" PAC
> 
> 2008 Battle of Los Angeles - Night 1 - November 1, 2008
> 6. Austin Aries vs. Nigel McGuinness (Desmond Wolfe)
> 
> 2008 Battle of Los Angeles - Night 2 - November 2, 2008
> 7. Chris Hero vs. Low Ki


----------



## KingCrash

And PWG gets even more of my money. It's be great if they could get this and BOLA out at the same time.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Holy shit. Time to get rid of BOLA 2006 Night 2, All Star Weekend V Night 2, and All Star Weekend VI Night 2.


----------



## Maxx Hero

Meh, a fully passable line up.


----------



## FITZ

Looks like a strong lineup. I have almost every match on disc one but the other 2 discs look well worth the purchase. Good to see that they did come out with a second volume. I'll probably end up buying it when it comes out.

And what's with the asshole on ebay selling PWG DVDs for $18?


----------



## smitlick

nice, Vol 1 was fantastic so im sure Vol 2 will be great to.

So heres a rareish PWG review from myself.

*PWG - Against The Grain*

*1. 2009 Battle of Los Angeles Qualification Match*
Brandon Cutler vs Brandon Gatson vs Malachi Jackson vs Johnny Goodtime
**3/4
Surprisingly good... Hadnt seen any of these guys beforehand either.

2. Kenny King vs Davey Richards
***
Lets go new guy?? Damn unintelligent idiots...

3. Scott Lost vs Joey Ryan
***1/4

4. Brian Kendrick vs Roderick Strong
***1/2-***3/4
*
5. 2009 Battle of Los Angeles Qualification Match*
Dustin Cutler vs Charles Mercury vs Jerome "LTP" Robinson vs Shane Haste
**1/2-**3/4
Haste looked really good.

6. El Generico vs Chris Hero
***3/4
Wish that bald idiot with the bright blue short over his shoulder would sit the fuck down. Love the racist jokes from Excalibur.
*
7. PWG World Tag Team Championship Match*
The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) vs The Men of Low Moral Fiber (Kenny Omega & Chuck Taylor)
****

Wish ROH could do good 2 hour shows like PWG do altho PWG need and i stress this NEED guard rails. It annoys me watching the dvd that their shaking the ring ropes and leaning on the apron throughout the show and one even through a bottle. Maybe its just me but its really irritating.


----------



## KaijuFan

Friend of mine got me a Christmas present, now the proud owner of FIP's In Full Force 08 and Southern Justice 08!

the PWG set looks fantastic to me as I have a very odd collection of PWG. I don't have hardly any of those shows so I'm really amped to buy it.


----------



## Spartanlax

Maxx Hero said:


> Meh, a fully passable line up.


Care to explain? Because the only thing I can think of is that you've already seen/own most of the matches. Otherwise...mind-boggling that you find it passable. And I'm not even that high on PWG like everyone else is.


----------



## jawbreaker

Maxx Hero said:


> Meh, a fully passable line up.


Didn't you have Hero vs. Low Ki as your American MOTY? Or am I thinking of someone else?


----------



## seabs

*Getting Sells Out 2 then *


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Should we be expecting you or me to post the 2003 stuff Seabs?


----------



## Maxx Hero

Yes I did have it as my American match of the year. But the fact is I already have it on my computer, and thus don't need it on DVD. Of those three discs there is only 4 matches I ahve not seen that I would be interested in seeing, and it is not worth the money for four matches.


----------



## edgehead88

Do mean Dragon's Matches only?
I would give the one with Hero about ***3/4 and the one with Aries ****-****1/4


----------



## peep4life

smitlick said:


> Wish ROH could do good 2 hour shows like PWG do altho PWG need and i stress this NEED guard rails. It annoys me watching the dvd that their shaking the ring ropes and leaning on the apron throughout the show and one even through a bottle. Maybe its just me but its really irritating.


PWG addressed this drunken idiot who tries to get himself over at BOLA by having the ring announcer read a warning before the start of both shows saying that anyone who touches the ropes, throws anything, or gets involved in anyway will be thrown out. The guy preceded to sit quietly in his seat both shows.


----------



## raw-monster

Again just like the first DVD. Why do they put so many of Super Dragon's matches on these PWG: Sells out DVD's? Also Necro Butcher sucks balls.


----------



## smitlick

peep4life said:


> PWG addressed this drunken idiot who tries to get himself over at BOLA by having the ring announcer read a warning before the start of both shows saying that anyone who touches the ropes, throws anything, or gets involved in anyway will be thrown out. The guy preceded to sit quietly in his seat both shows.


Thank god. Thanks for the info. Looks like roh have gotten rid of some stock to lately. Just saw the sold out thread at rohs board and there was like 8 dvds go out of stock in the last 5 days.


----------



## KingCrash

raw-monster said:


> Again just like the first DVD. Why do they put so many of Super Dragon's matches on these PWG: Sells out DVD's? Also Necro Butcher sucks balls.


Because like it or not he was an important part of at least the first half on PWG's existence (and one of its' owners). Plus even though I hate that fat fuck there's a good selection of matches from him, and Butcher's matches vs. him and Danielson are just two violent brawls.


----------



## ddog121

Is PWG Sell Out 2 going to be nationaly released like the last one or is it only on the PWG website.


----------



## smitlick

Its also sold at highspots


----------



## McQueen

Its too bad I have everything on disk 3 of Sells Out 2 (aside from the 2 Ki matches in the beginning) but i'll still probably end up getting it at some point.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Hopefully when Vol. 3 comes out, it has the following shit:

CM Punk vs. Samoa Joe
THE Teddy Hart segment in its entirety
Joey Ryan vs. Scott Lost ladder match
the first Samoa Joe vs. Super Dragon match
Kevin Steen vs. El Generico double debt
Bryan Danielson vs. James Gibson
Christopher Daniels vs. Chris Hero X Division title match
Super Dragon vs. Excalibur (Jason Takes PWG)
something involving Super Dragon and Kevin Steen from summer of 2005
Bryan Danielson vs. Christopher Daniels (BOLA 2005)
Chris Sabin vs. Alex Shelley
SD/Davey vs. AJ/Daniels
MCMG vs. AOTF
Chris Sabin vs. El Generico
CIMA vs. Shingo
Nigel McGuinness vs. Davey Richards
Alex Shelley vs. Roderick Strong
Bryan Danielson vs. El Generico II
Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries
Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong
Chris Bosh vs. Scorpio Sky
Bryan Danielson vs. Davey Richards
Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong

And Disc 3 would be a dual layer with nothing but 2009 stuff - 

Bucks/London vs. Dynasty
Young Bucks vs. MCMG
Bryan Danielson vs. Kenny Omega
Young Bucks vs. Dolphins
Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong
Young Bucks vs. 2 Skinny Black Guys
Chuck Taylor vs. El Generico
Chris Hero vs. Bryan Danielson


----------



## raw-monster

KingCrash said:


> Because like it or not he was an important part of at least the first half on PWG's existence (and one of its' owners). Plus even though I hate that fat fuck there's a good selection of matches from him, and Butcher's matches vs. him and Danielson are just two violent brawls.


Good points.

Anyways just like ddog121 said. Will this one be released like the first one or do you have to order it like all of their other DVD's?


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Insanity Unleashed*

1. Flash Flanagan vs Nate Webb
*1/4
Is Webbs kick supposed to be that low? Better yet afterwards Flash jumps up and doesnt sell anything from the match and yells at the crowd...

2. Claudio Castagnoli vs Kenny Omega vs Bryan Danielson
***

3. Chris Hero vs Jay Briscoe
**3/4

*4. ROH Tag Team Title Match*
Steenerico vs Rhett Titus & Kenny King
***1/4

5. Silas Young vs Bison Smith
*3/4
God damn it... i really wanted Silas to have a good match to.....

6. American Wolves vs Roderick Strong & Brent Albright
***1/4

*7. No DQ Match*
Jimmy Jacobs vs Delirious
***1/2

8. Tyler Black & Jerry Lynn vs Austin Aries & Nigel McGuiness
***1/2-***3/4
Very fat crowd, biggest front row i've seen.

Pretty dull... Am watching Steel City Clash atm and have already seen Danielson/Quack so im looking forward to the rest of it


----------



## dele

*IWA-East Coast: Masters of Pain 2009*

Round 1:

*Mad Man Pondo vs Whacks* - "Cage of Hell" death match
*
Masada wasn't able to make the tournament, and Whacks had to step in at a moment's notice. Not a big surprise the match wasn't that great. Lots of blood redeemed it somewhat.

*Drake Younger vs Supreme* Panes of Glass
3/4*
You really can't expect much from a guy like Supreme. At least it was short.

*Danny Havoc vs Sami Calahan* Bed of Nails and Nails on the Ropes
***1/2
Very fun match. Some cool counters and they did a nice job playing on their rivalry.

*Yuko Miyamoto vs Devon Moore* Scaffolding and Tables
***1/4-***1/2
Again, a fun match with some pretty breathtaking spots we're used to seeing from these two.

*Round 2*

*Mad Man Pondo vs Drake Younger* Fans Bring the Weapons
*3/4
IWA-EC usually has pretty entertaining "Fans Bring the Weapons" matches. This was not one of them.

*Yuko Miyamoto vs Danny Havoc* Light tube bundles and ceiling swings
***1/2-3/4
Really fun match with some really fun brutality.

*Finals

Yuko Miyamoto vs Drake Younger* No Ropes Barbed Wire, light tube bundles, and ladder death match
***3/4-****

Very good NRBW match with brutal stuff.

*Overall Grade: Recommended*


----------



## V1 Dante

raw-monster said:


> Again just like the first DVD. Why do they put so many of Super Dragon's matches on these PWG: Sells out DVD's? Also Necro Butcher sucks balls.


Why wouldnt you put your best wrestler on there 8*D.

Anyways some ratings for the final two ROH Danielson matches. 

Danielson/Strong vs American Wolves - ****1/4
Danielson vs Roderick Strong - ***3/4


----------



## seancarleton77

Just ordered BOLA 2009 and Sells out Volume 1.


----------



## KaijuFan

Just got my Black Friday order, fast shipping compared to last year's as I believe it took over a week to get to me after I got charged. Way to ship, Pearce! I still sorta find it vaguely funny that even though I was stoned, and it was 50% off I still didn't buy any ROH DVDs.


----------



## V1 Dante

Just ordered PWG sells out 2. Cant wait when it finally comes out.

I also watched alot of Super Dragon matches over the past few weeks so here are just some ratings for the matches. 

1. Super Dragon vs Taro (mask vs mask) - ****1/2
2. Super Dragon vs Taro (Junior Title) - ****
3. Super Dragon vs Samoa Joe (All Nude Revue) - ****
4. Super Dragon vs CM Punk - ***3/4
5. IWA MS 8 man elimination tag team match - ****1/4
6. Super Dragon vs Kevin Steen (Guerilla Warfare match) - ****1/4
7. Super Dragon vs Joey Ryan (Guerialla Warfare match) - ***3/4
8. Super Dragon vs Low Ki - ***3/4
9. Super Dragon vs Excalibur (4-27-01) - ***1/4
10.Super Dragon vs B-Boy - ****
11.Super Dragon/El Generico vs Up in smoke - ***
12.Super Dragon vs TNT - ***1/4
13.Super Dragon vs Cheerleader Melisa - **1/2
14.Super Dragon vs Mr. Excitment - ***1/2
15.Super Dragon vs Rising Son (2 out of 3 falls) - ***1/4

It shows that he really is pretty underrated on these forums. 


Also here are some ratings for some other matches not involving Dragon that I watched.

1. Samoa Joe vs Kenta Kobashi - *****
2. CM Punk vs Samoa Joe 2 - ******
3. CM Punk vs Samoa Joe 1 - ****1/4
4. Samoa Joe vs Kenta vs Danielson - ***1/2
5. CM Punk vs Samoa Joe 3 - ****1/2
6. CM Punk vs AJ Styles - ****
7. Chris Hero vs Bryan Danielson (PWG 2009) - ****1/2


----------



## Lost10

* BUY 3, GET 2 FREE RING OF HONOR DVD SALE*



> RING OF HONOR BUY 3, GET 2 FREE DVD SALE!!!
> 
> You can now get 2 free Ring of Honor DVD's with every 3 you purchase. Non-ROH titles are not included in the sale. It is very important you read all of the directions below before placing your order:
> 
> 1) You will receive 2 Free Ring of Honor DVD for every 3 you purchase. If you buy 6 DVD's you get 4 free, if you buy 9 DVD's you get 6 free, if you purchase 12 DVD's you get 8 free, etc.. There is no limit. Your regular priced & free selections must be a Ring of Honor, Straight Shootin, or Secrets of the Ring title. Non ROH titles are not included in this sale. You may add other items to your order but they would not count towards the sale promotion.
> 2) Place the items you are ordering in the shopping cart at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. Write in your free selections in the "Special Instructions" section so you are not charged for the items. If you place your free items in the shopping cart you will be billed for them and adjustments will not be made.
> 3) Your free selections must be the lowest priced item you are buying.
> 4) This offer is good on all DVD's listed under the "Ring of Honor DVD's" & "Straight Shootin DVD" sections at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. NON ROH DVD ARE NOT INCLUDED IN THIS SALE.
> 
> Special Live Event Bonus: This sale will also be in effect at this weekend's live event in Chicago Ridge, IL
> 
> Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Monday, December 7th at noon EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> *Please note the buy 3, get 2 free offer is ONLY good on Ring of Honor show titles, Best Of's, Straight Shootin', and Secrets of the Ring titles. This includes all ROH titles marked down in the "Weekly Specials" section.
> 
> NEW MERCHANDISE RELEASES!!!
> 
> The following items are now available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:
> 
> Clash of the Contenders- Collinsville, IL 10/9/09 (DVD- Preorder)
> 
> This title is scheduled to begin shipping during the week of December 20th!!!
> 
> Austin Aries defends the ROH World Title against Delirious; Davey Richards vs, Kenny Omega in a tremendous bout; Tyler Black vs. Chris Hero; The Young Bucks vs. Rhett Titus & Kenny King; Kevin Steen vs. Roderick Strong; plus more.
> 1. Kevin Steen vs. Roderick Strong
> 2. SHIMMER CHALLENGE MATCH: MsChif vs. Nicole Matthews
> 3. FOUR CORNER SURVIVAL: Colt Cabana vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Petey Williams vs. Ace Steel
> 4. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The House of Truth
> 5. Davey Richards vs. Kenny Omega
> 6. The Young Bucks vs. Kenny King & Rhett Titus
> 7. Tyler Black vs. Chris Hero
> 8. ROH WORLD TITLE MATCH: Austin Aries vs. Delirious
> 
> The Final Countdown Tour: Boston- Boston, MA 9/25/09 (DVD)
> 
> Features a must see main event as Bryan Danielson goes one-on-one with Davey Richards. Also, Nigel McGuinness vs. Roderick Strong, Kevin Steen vs. Eddie Edwards Anything Goes Match; Austin Aries & Rhett Titus vs. Colt Cabana & Kenny Omega; plus much more.
> 1. The Young Bucks vs. Cheech and Cloudy
> 2. Sonjay Dutt vs. Delirious
> 3. FOUR CORNER SURVIVAL: El Generico vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Petey Williams vs. Chris Hero
> 4. ANYTHING GOES MATCH: Kevin Steen vs. Eddie Edwards
> 5. Dark City Fight Club vs. “Sugarfoot” Alex Payne & Bobby Dempsey
> 6. Nigel McGuinness vs. Roderick Strong
> 7. Austin Aries & Rhett Titus vs. Colt Cabana & Kenny Omega
> 8. Bryan Danielson vs. Davey Richards
> 
> Commentary by Dave Prazak and "That Young Knockout Kid" Chris Hero.
> 
> Bonus Footage:
> -Preshow Match: Grizzly Redwood vs. Tommaso Ciampa
> -Video Wire 9/22/09
> 
> Contains three audio tracks to watch this DVD with:
> -surround sound with commentary
> -surround sound without commentary
> -stereo with commentary
> 
> Pro Wrestling Guerrilla- Against The Grain 10/4/09 (DVD)
> 
> Pro Wrestling Guerrilla presents "Against the Grain", held October 2, 2009 in Reseda, CA and features PWG World Tag Team Title bout as The Young Bucks defend against "The Men of Low Moral Fiber", Generico vs. Hero, Brian Kendrick and more!
> 1. 2009 Battle of Los Angeles Qualification 4-Way Match: Brandon Cutler vs. Brandon Gatson vs. Johnny Goodtime vs. Malachi "CK" Jackson
> 2. Kenny King vs. Davey Richards
> 3. Scott Lost vs. Joey Ryan
> 4. Brian Kendrick vs. Roderick Strong
> 5. 2009 Battle of Los Angeles Qualification 4-Way Match: Dustin Cutler vs. Shane Haste vs. Charles Mercury vs. Jerome "LTP" Robinson
> 6. El Generico vs. Chris Hero
> 7. PWG World Tag Team Title Match: The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson - Champions) vs. Men of Low Moral Fiber (Kenny Omega & Chuck Taylor)
> 
> WWE Jeff Hardy- My Rules, My Life (3 Disc Set)
> 
> Jeff Hardy has stunned the WWE Universe with amazing highlights in the ring and controversial moments out of it. Now fans can explore both sides fo this unconventional Superstar. Jeff Hardy: My Life, My Rules contains a revelaing documentary packed with never-before-seen interviews from Jeff and both his closest confidants and biggest rivals. Recorded on the eve of beginning a new chapter in his life, Jeff discusses his tumultuous existence in 2008 and 2009, including his astounding rise to both the WWE and World Heavyweight Championships and his challenging personal struggles. Through the 27 matches on this 3-DVD set, fans can retrace Jeff's remarkable career, including a rare match from 1994, his tag team partnership with brother Matt, and battles for the Intercontinental, World Heavyweight and WWE Championships.
> 
> Check back Thursday afternoon for new official Ring of Honor T-Shirts for Roderick Strong, The Necro Butcher, & The Dark City Fight Club.


----------



## KingKicks

Didn't expect Clash of the Contenders to be released yet.


----------



## erikstans07

It hasn't been released yet really, it starts shipping on the 20th.

Watched Speed of Sound and Guerre Sans Frontieres over the past couple days. Here are my ratings.

*PWG Speed of Sound (8/28/09)*

Brandon & Dustin Cutler vs. Johnny Goodtime & Brandon Gatson ****1/2*

Human Tornado vs. Jerome Robinson vs. Charles Mercury vs. Shane Haste ****1/4*

Scott Lost vs. Colt Cabana ****1/2*

*PWG World Tag Team Championship*
The Young Bucks (Nick & Matt Jackson) (c) vs. Joey Ryan & Karl Anderson ******

*Reseda Street Fight*
Chuck Taylor vs. El Generico ******

Bryan Danielson vs. Brian Kendrick ****1/4*

*PWG World Championship*
Chris Hero (c) vs. Roderick Strong *****1/4*

*Awesome show. PWG does it again.*



*PWG Guerre Sans Frontieres (9/4/09)*

*9-Man 3-Way Tag Team Match*
Charles Mercury & Brandon & Dustin Cutler vs. Malachi Jackson & Los Luchas (Phoenix Star & Zokre) vs. Johnny Goodtime, Shane Haste & Jerome Robinson *****

Candice LeRae vs. Christina Von Eerie *****

Human Tornado vs. Scott Lost ****1/4*

Karl Anderson vs. Roderick Strong ****3/4*
_This one might actually deserve four stars. These guys tore it up._

El Generico vs. Shingo *****1/4*

Brian Kendrick & Nick & Matt Jackson vs. CIMA, Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin *****1/4*

*PWG World Championship*
Chris Hero (c) vs. Bryan Danielson *****3/4*

*Great, great show. Loved it.*​


----------



## Platt

Glad they're stocking Against The Grain saves me ordering from Highspots. 

Looks like they haven't improved they're cover making skills yet.


Spoiler: cover


----------



## smitlick

shit cover for Clash of the Contenders.. its like their going back in time with covers. Will pick it up when they have a decent sale cause theres not 5 dvds i need/want atm.

*ROH - Steel City Clash*

*1. Bonus Match #1*
Shiima Xion vs Brandon Morino
*3/4
*
2. Bonus Match #2*
Alex Payne & Grizzly Redwood vs Tony Kozina & Brandon Day
*
Nana is back 

3. Delirious vs Sterling James Keenan
**1/2

4. Kenny King & Rhett Titus vs Matt Cross & Erick Stevens
**1/2

5. Mike Quackenbush vs Bryan Danielson
****

6. Claudio Castagnoli vs Brent Albright vs Jerry Lynn
**1/2

*7. No DQ Falls Count Anywhere Match*
Jimmy Jacobs & Brodie Lee vs Necro Butcher & Tyler Black
**3/4 

8. Austin Aries vs Roderick Strong
***3/4

9. KENTA & El Generico vs Nigel McGuiness & Davey Richards
****1/4

Surprised at the lack of reviews for this show as its got 3 quality matches on it.


----------



## jawbreaker

Doesn't seem like there's much need for me to review the show when your ratings are pretty much all within a quarter star of mine.


----------



## smitlick

jawbreaker said:


> Doesn't seem like there's much need for me to review the show when your ratings are pretty much all within a quarter star of mine.


Still could post it.....


----------



## jawbreaker

All right then. Didn't rate the bonus matches though.

1. Delirious vs Sterling James Keenan: **1/2

2. Kenny King & Rhett Titus vs Matt Cross & Erick Stevens: **1/2

3. Mike Quackenbush vs Bryan Danielson: ****

4. Claudio Castagnoli vs Brent Albright vs Jerry Lynn: **3/4

5. Jimmy Jacobs & Brodie Lee vs Necro Butcher & Tyler Black: ***

6. Austin Aries vs Roderick Strong: ***1/2

7. KENTA & El Generico vs Nigel McGuiness & Davey Richards: ****1/4

The main was probably my second favorite KENTA match in ROH this year. Pretty good show, albeit with a somewhat dead crowd.


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH – The Final Countdown Tour: Boston*


The Young Bucks vs. Cheech and Cloudy - ***1/4

Sonjay Dutt vs. Delirious - **1/4

*Four Corner Survival*
El Generico vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Petey Williams vs. Chris Hero - ***1/4

*Anything Goes Boston Streetfight*
Kevin Steen vs. Eddie Edwards - ***1/2
_Not as good as when Davey & Steen break out the plunder, but Eddie held his own, especially with the injury. Steen Package Piledriving Hagadorn onto Eddie didn't help any._

Dark City Fight Club vs. Alex Payne & Bobby Dempsey - *

Nigel McGuinness vs. Roderick Strong - ***1/2 - ***3/4

Austin Aries & Rhett Titus vs. Colt Cabana & Kenny Omega - ***

Bryan Danielson vs. Davey Richards - ****1/2
_Seriously, one of these days Davey's going to kill a fan with those dives. So far the best of the Danielson farewell matches and just continues the fantastic year Davey's having._


Best show of The Final Countdown Tour so far. The DCFC squash was what it was supposed to be and Dutt/Delirious wasn't horrible in as so much as boring. Everything else was solid, even Titus and Colt in their match.​


----------



## antoniomare007

can't wait for these

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvAA5BdJDl0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eok6hq7gz5E


----------



## S-Mac

Neither can i and i really want to watch the Davey/Danielson match but am getting it for christmas so going to have to wait before i watch it


----------



## Platt

TAKE 30%-35% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!

You can now save 30%-35% off your order on all items listed on the website with no minimum purchase. This sale includes all DVD's, tickets, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com. All orders up to $50 save 30% off the order. Orders that are $50 and up save 35% off the order.

This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events.

To redeem your 30% Off Coupon for orders under $50 just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: dec30 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

To redeem your 35% Off Coupon for orders $50 and above just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: dec35 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Offer ends on Friday, December 11th at 10 AM EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates and ROH DVD Subscription Packages are not included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on new orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above. Offer is good while supplies last.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Ordered Against The Grain, Fueling the Fire, and Clash of the Contenders.


----------



## KaijuFan

That allows me to finish up all the remaining FIP DVDs I desire. Thanks a lot ROH!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*ROH The Final Countdown Tour - Boston*


*The Young Bucks vs. Cheech and Cloudy* 
***1/2

*Sonjay Dutt vs. Delirious*
**1/2

*FOUR CORNER SURVIVAL: El Generico vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Petey Williams vs. Chris Hero*
***1/4

*ANYTHING GOES MATCH: Kevin Steen vs. Eddie Edwards* 
***

*Dark City Fight Club vs. “Sugarfoot” Alex Payne & Bobby Dempsey*
*3/4

*Nigel McGuinness vs. Roderick Strong* 
***3/4

*Austin Aries & Rhett Titus vs. Colt Cabana & Kenny Omega* 
**3/4

*Bryan Danielson vs. Davey Richards*
****3/4
_Better than KENTA/Davey, in my opinion._

Really good show. I agree, best Final Countdown show thus far. Looking forward to GBH.​


----------



## jawbreaker

Dragon/Davey was fucking outstanding. I was enthralled from bell to bell, and that pretty much never happens any more. It was just as good as Dragon/Hero from GSF. Davey's heel mannerisms were fantastic, and there was so much heat in this match. So great. If anything, it went a little too short. I could have watched them go for another fifteen to twenty minutes. 

There haven't been a ton of fantastic matches in ROH this year, but this was one of them. ****3/4.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - 7th Anniversary Show*

1. Kenny King & Rhett Titus vs Erick Stevens & Roderick Strong
**3/4
Good but short

2. Claudio Castagnoli vs Brent Albright
***

3. Adam Pearce vs Bobby Dempsey
SQUASH

4. Mike Quackenbush vs Jerry Lynn
***

*5. Ultimate Endurance - Revolution Rules*
Austin Aries, Jimmy Jacobs & Brodie Lee vs Tyler Black, Delirious & Necro Butcher
***1/4

6. Bison Smith & Jimmy Rave vs Bryan Danielson & Colt Cabana
***
The crowd went nuts for Cabana. Was awesome plus the Final Countdown played afterwards .

7. D-Lo Brown vs Jay Briscoe
**3/4

*8. ROH Tag Team Title - No DQ Match*
Steenerico vs The American Wolves
***3/4

*9. ROH World Title Match*
Nigel McGuiness vs KENTA
****1/4
Must see match if you havent already.

Good main but fairly dull otherwise... Wasnt as impressed by the tag match as others were but its great to see Rave & Cabana return.


----------



## McQueen

I've got a bone to pick here.

I watched PWG DDT4 2009 last night and I have conflicting thoughts on the Finals between Danielson & Strong vs The Young Bucks. Both teams had already had two matches earlier on the card with Danielson & Strong going through both The Dynasty & MCMG, and the Bucks went through and defended their tag titles against The Cutlers & Men of Low Moral Fiber.

This is what I loved about the match. Right off the bat Danielson & Strong go out and start being the shit out of the wannabe Rockers, and I mean showing no respect to these Young Punks. Its Danielson & Strong at there psudo-prickish veterans best just basically going out and saying "You bitches are in our world now" and completely cutting off the Bucks and their superior double team work. Its great and its Tenryu level of prickish domination, its like this for literally 95% of the match. Now its not the fact The Bucks ended up winning in the end that bothers me because booking wise its still a smarter move, its not the fact they even pin Danielson that bothers me because that does make the Bucks look good, or even the fact they pretty much do it with just the "More Bang of your Buck."

What bothers me is the fact Danielson brings out just about all of his A game "I'm gonna fuckin kick your head in" offence onm jobber Nick Jackson and still doesn't put him away. I mean he goes through the Triangle, the Mutilation, the Elbows, I mean the works and he can't put away a guy who got about two moves in the whole match who had already wrestled two times prior that night. Its the equivilent of if you had a Time machine and went back to mid 90's AJPW and had the Misawa/Ogawa tag team of domination job to the lesser All Asia jobber tag team champs of Tamon Honda and Masao Inoue not only have Inoue kick out of Misawa's big elbow, the Tiger Driver and the Tiger Driver '91 and still win. Just seems wrong in the world of wrasslin.


----------



## seancarleton77

**MOST READ**

Jim Cornette recently released this:

You can call this an open letter. You can call it an early New Years’ Resolution, an apology for abandoning my principles, or you can call it, as I am, a contract with the pro wrestling fans.

Over the past few years I have attended numerous fanfests and wrestling events, and spoken to hundreds, if not thousands, of true wrestling fans. In the nine months my website, jimcornette.com, has been up and running, I have received literally thousands of emails from fans around the world. The overwhelming majority has said the same thing in a variety of ways – they want their pro wrestling back. They are sick of the sports entertainment. They are tired of the sport they love being treated as a Saturday Night Live sketch. They are embarrassed to admit to their friends or family that they watch wrestling nowadays, or worse yet, they have quit watching wrestling altogether. They are confused and frustrated by the way bright young wrestling stars are passed over by the big leagues in favor of bodybuilders, bikini models and quasi-celebrities or given silly, kiss-of-death gimmicks guaranteed to fail, bestowed upon them by comedy writers who have never bought one ticket to see a wrestling match. They are disgusted by the same writers who have made the matches a meaningless backdrop for silly soap opera scripted by people who, as Bill Watts used to say, if you were to be caught in an athlete’s locker room would be whistling “Stranger in Paradise”. They are fed up with the pervasive nepotism and the arrogance of Vince McMahon thinking he invented and/or owns the entire sport. Most of all, they are confounded by seeing an answer to the biggest question of all, generally phrased as “Why in the flying **** does Vince Russo have a job?”

It’s no secret that I feel the same way, that I despise “sports entertainment” and what it has done to our sport, and have long predicted the decline and ultimate demise of our industry because of it. A point that we are closer to in 2010 than ever before.

It’s also no secret that for the past three years I abandoned my principles, and not only worked for a company that’s moved even farther towards “sports entertainment”, but went against every bit of my better judgment and coexisted with the man who has done more damage to our business than anyone else in its history, the man who Bret Hat has said should be “taken out in the parking lot and hanged’, the man who Jerry Jarrett has said “writes TV like a man on LSD”, Vince Russo.

I am ashamed by this. Sure, there were mitigating circumstances, which I will list here, then summarily dismiss and never mention again – I went to work with TNA because it was the company best poised to prevent the WWE from having a monopoly on our industry – when Russo was hired, I tried to resign but was talked out of it because of my loyalty to the Jarrett family for giving me my start, and my friendship with and respect for Dutch Mantell, one of the true great minds in our business – My wishful thinking that sooner than later Dixie Carter would have a moment of clarity and fire the man responsible for more bad gimmicks, rotten television, ruined careers, unsold tickets, illogical booking and irreparable, lost potential than any 5 other bookers in history – my desire to help the great TNA talent roster and fine TV production crew overcome the Russo handicap and succeed in spite of him – and not least the fairly good-sized check I was receiving for one of the lighter schedules I have ever worked.

But none of this holds water if I was truly committed to helping produce a good product, to making wrestling better for the fans of today and the wrestlers of tomorrow. None of this matters if I had to embarrass myself by being associated with this nonsense. Even if Dixie Carter is inexperienced in wrestling, she is a grown woman and should be able to spot a moron, especially when she’s pouring tens of millions of dollars of her father’s money down a well that same moron is digging. After 30 years, I am a whole lot closer to the end of my career than the beginning, and while I have nothing left to proves as a performer, I would still rather be remembered after I am gone as someone who helped produce good professional wrestling that was enjoyable for the fans and profitable for the wrestlers and the promotion than remembered as a former star who produced inane corporate “sports entertainment” that limped along to a bitter end, decimated by the UFC and its own inability to police itself from people who have no knowledge of or respect for the profession they were allowed into.

Even though it’s true that I never publicly praised any part of TNA’s booking or creative direction, dancing around on my interviews, grasping for something positive to say, changing the subject, my very presence in a Vince Russo-booked promotion lent my tacit approval to it. I wasted three years of my life. I worked and sweated over something that ultimately had no chance of success. I abandoned my principles. I took the check. And for that, I hereby apologize to every wrestling fan in the world. I’m sorry. I’m ashamed of myself. Most importantly, I won’t do it again. And I ask for forgiveness.

As Mama Cornette used to say, “everything happens for a reason”. My total inability to force myself to back Vince Russo’s vision of wrestling led to my release from TNA, but it also led to my return to Ring of Honor. I was there 3 years ago, and I made a mistake in leaving. ROH has made great strides since that time. It’s a promotion that respects not only the sport but its fans. It’s run by good people who care about its employees and product. It has the youngest, most athletic talent roster in the industry. It has the most competitive, serious in-ring product in the country. It has a national TV outlet and a devoted fan base. And if the balance of power in wrestling is to shift, I’d like to make sure I have my thumb on the scale.

So I make this agreement, this contract, with all the wrestling fans who want an alternative, who “want their wrestling back.” I don’t care if you’re a young fan who has never seen serious pro wrestling, or an older fan who has gone away because you gave up hope, ROH is new style with old school philosophy. I am committing myself to ROH, putting my reputation and credibility where my mouth is. I am not a “big name” taking a payoff to endorse something I don’t believe in. I will not forsake ROH if or when a better offer comes along to reenter the “sports entertainment” cesspool. I truly believe Ring of Honor IS “the wrestling of the future” – and the future is NOW!

I make this pledge as my end of the contract – in return, I ask all the fans who want an alternative, who want their wrestling back, to support ROH as well. Watch the TV on HDNet – attend live events in your area – check out the DVD’s, go to their website, ROHWrestling.com – and most importantly, spread the word to your fellow fans, current AND disenfranchised. Just as ROH is bigger and better than it was three years ago, it’s not nearly what it will be in 6 months, or a year, or two years, and you can keep track of, even be responsible for, its progress.

ROH is a company that will listen to, not scoff at, its fans’ requests. But it needs your support, because NO promotion can thrive without the fans. Want your wrestling back? We want to give it to you! That’s why I make this contract with you. I will not forsake you again. Don’t forsake Ring of Honor. If you will us your support, your attention, your dedication, I pledge to you that we will not let you down.

Sincerely,

JIM CORNETTE


----------



## McQueen

ROH has its own list of problems but as usual I agree with Cornette. Wrestling is in general in a pretty sad state these days.


----------



## smitlick

I love jim cornettes views on wrestling. Hopefully he takes roh somewhere.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

> Just as ROH is bigger and *better than it was three years ago... ROH is a company that will listen to, not scoff at, its fans’ requests.*


Legit LOL.


Anyways, to make up for not being able to deliver my Thanksgiving surprise (which hopefully will be ready by Xmas), I've decided to have Xmas come early. The good shit's back.

Check the indy media forum.


----------



## Blasko

McQueen said:


> ROH has its own list of problems but as usual I agree with Cornette. Wrestling is in general in a pretty sad state these days.


 Pro Wrestling, in an absolute entirety, is a sinking ship.

And it doesn't look like there's a lot of life jackets to go around.


----------



## KaijuFan

McQueen said:


> What bothers me is the fact Danielson brings out just about all of his A game "I'm gonna fuckin kick your head in" offence onm jobber Nick Jackson and still doesn't put him away. I mean he goes through the Triangle, the Mutilation, the Elbows, I mean the works and he can't put away a guy who got about two moves in the whole match who had already wrestled two times prior that night. Its the equivilent of if you had a Time machine and went back to mid 90's AJPW and had the Misawa/Ogawa tag team of domination job to the lesser All Asia jobber tag team champs of Tamon Honda and Masao Inoue not only have Inoue kick out of Misawa's big elbow, the Tiger Driver and the Tiger Driver '91 and still win. Just seems wrong in the world of wrasslin.


Fighting Spirit much?


----------



## KingKicks

A few of the recent shows have been named.

Boiling Point - Edison, 11/7

Aries vs. Richards - Novi, 11/13
The Omega Effect - Mississauga, 11/14

Reverse the Curse - Chicago, 12/5


----------



## Tarfu

Wow, the 11/13 show has such an _epic_ feel to it now. 

Waiting for "Albright vs. Callihan".


----------



## S-Mac

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4zi1slKgDE

New videowire

Roddy still cant cut a decent promo, hopefully aries keeps the belt past FB though.


----------



## Caponex75

I thought Roderick's promo was good. He looks confident now and less....well, Roderick like I guess. It is about time he said the catchphrase right tho.

I really hope Aries keeps his title.

Edit: "We are like Michael Jordan up in this bitch!"


----------



## -Mystery-

There is no chance of Aries retaining at Final Battle.


----------



## smitlick

-Mystery- said:


> There is no chance of Aries retaining at Final Battle.



well statistically theres a 50% chance


----------



## FITZ

If Gabe was still booking ROH than I would say there is a chance that Aries keeps the title. I mean he fucked up the IWC with the Open the Freedom Gate tournament.

Boiling Point should have been named "Needed KENTA" That might have been a solid ROH show if we got the tag main event and Strong/KENTA.


----------



## S-Mac

Yeah i think Aries will be losing the belt they have to give Tyler the belt thats for certain,


----------



## jawbreaker

So I'm going to post some comments on the first half of 2003 ROH when I get home, once I finish up WrestleRave '03.


----------



## Devildude

*PWG - DDT4 '09:*

1. _DDT4 Opening Round Match_
The Dynasty (Scott Lost & Joey Ryan) vs. Hybrid Dolphins (Bryan Danielson & Roderick Strong) - ****1/4*
2. _DDT4 Opening Round Match_
Dark & Lovely (Human Tornado & Scorpio Sky) vs. Kenny Omega & Chuck Taylor - ****1/4*
3. _DDT4 Opening Round Match_
The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson, champions) vs. The Cutler Brothers (Brandon & Dustin Cutler) - ****1/2*
4. "Youngest Buck" Malachi Jackson vs. Phoenix Star - ***1/4*
5. _DDT4 Semi-Final Round Match_
The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson, champions) vs. Kenny Omega & Chuck Taylor - ****3/4*
6. _DDT4 Semi-Final Round Match_
Hybrid Dolphins (Bryan Danielson & Roderick Strong) vs. Motor City Machine Guns (Chris Sabin & Alex Shelley) - ******
7. _PWG World Title Match_
Chris Hero (c) vs. Joey Ryan - *****
8. _DDT4 Final Round Match_
The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson, champions) vs. Hybrid Dolphins (Bryan Danielson & Roderick Strong) - *****1/4*

*Define: PWG - Awesome.
Define: DDT4 '09 - One of the best Independent Pro Wrestling shows of the year.
Define: Hybrid Dolphins Beating The Piss Out of The Young Bucks - See "Define: PWG"*


----------



## McQueen

The Finals were both awful and the best thing i've ever seen at the same time, mostly thanks to Danielson relentlessly killing the Young Fucks.

And that wasn't fighting spirit it was horseshit and a really poorly set up match on the Bucks part.


----------



## Devildude

McQueen said:


> The Finals were both awful and the best thing i've ever seen at the same time, mostly thanks to Danielson relentlessly killing the Young Fucks.
> 
> And that wasn't fighting spirit it was horseshit and a really poorly set up match on the Bucks part.


Oh, I completely agree. The Young Bucks were made to look like complete jobbers out there and for the best part of 20 minutes they were completely destroyed and by rights should of been dead and buried after already wrestling twice. The finish was just completely unrealistic (yeah I know, pro wrestling right?) and the crowd knew it too.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

ROH is doing another 40% off sale, too bad there's nothing more that I want from them. If they had Threemendous II, Guerre, BOLA09, or Sells Out 2, I'd be all over that shit.


----------



## KingCrash

So far I'm liking the names wXw's announced for 2010's 16 Carat Gold - Kagetora, Martin Stone, Bad Bones, Claudio, Kenny Omega and just announced Davey Richards.

Now if they can only get the tag titles off fucking Sami Callihan & Jon Moxley I'll be ecstatic.


----------



## WillTheBloody

KingCrash said:


> So far I'm liking the names wXw's announced for 2010's 16 Carat Gold - Kagetora, Martin Stone, Bad Bones, Claudio, Kenny Omega and just announced Davey Richards.


Holy shit! That sounds like a fantastic...

*remembers the crowd*

Well....fuck.


----------



## Sephiroth

How is "Kagetora" getting people excited?


----------



## seabs

*Davey turning even more into the new Danielson by taking his spot in wXw then.*


----------



## smitlick

Davey richardson?


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

Sephiroth said:


> How is "Kagetora" getting people excited?


The little bit of KAGETORA i've seen has been impressive so to answer your question...Because he hits people really hard and has a cool little cradle pin thinger.


----------



## Spartanlax

smitlick said:


> well statistically theres a 50% chance


Actually the chances are significantly higher than that; the title can't change hands on a count-out or disqualification. The challenger has to beat the champion, not vice versa, so the rules are in Aries' favor to retain.

Kayfabe 4 life.


----------



## McQueen

I'll be severely happy if Aries retains just based on the LOL Tyler Black factor.


----------



## seabs

*ROH The 100th Show*

*Christopher Daniels vs. Claudio Castagnoli* 
_**1/2_

*Jimmy Yang vs. Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave vs. Jimmy Jacobs* 
_**1/2_

*Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Homicide & Ricky Reyes - ROH World Tag Team Championships* 
_***1/4_

*Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana - ROH World Championship*
_*_

*Derek Dempsey vs. Pelle Primeau* 
_*_

*Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious - ROH World Championship* 
_**1/4_

*AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe *
_***1/2_

*Samoa Joe, Adam Pearce, & BJ Whitmer vs. Chris Hero, Necro Butcher, & Super Dragon *
_****_

*Overall:*
_Solid show with a great main event. You could be forgiven for kinda expecting a bit more out of a milestone show like this though._​


----------



## brian8448

What are Davey Richards' best matches?


----------



## Platt

FREE SHIPPING ON YOUR NEXT ORDER
Monday, December 14, 2009

FREE SHIPPING ON YOUR NEXT ORDER

Ring of Honor is now offering Free Shipping on your next order placed at www.rohwrestling.com if your order qualifies. The guidelines to receive Free Shipping on your next order are as follows:

-Orders $35 and over for all customers within the United States

-Orders $50 and over for all customers in Canada

-Orders $75 and over for all international customers outside of North America

*Tickets and gift certificate do not count towards your total order when calculating free shipping!!!

Please be aware that the checkout system will generate a shipping charge however when we actually bill your credit card you WILL NOT be charged for shipping if you order falls within the guidelines listed above. If you are paying for your order through Paypal then you must paypal the total amount of the order (minus shipping) directly to [email protected] with your order number in the subject heading. If you are paying with a check or money order please deduct the shipping cost prior to mailing in your payment.

For U.S. shipping you must select Priority Mail to receive the free shipping offer. Next day air and second day air delivery by UPS does not count for free shipping offer. All customers outside the U.S. must select USPS International Airmail as their shipping method.

Sale ends Wednesday, April 29th at noon EST!!!


----------



## Sephiroth

Does anyone want Final Battle 2009 to fail fucking hard and Cary is forced to fire Pearce and give the book to....Russo? Seriously tho, everything except the Russo part I want to happen.


----------



## jawbreaker

I'd much rather it be a good show and Pearce learns to be a good booker, personally.


----------



## Sephiroth

I'd much rather PWG do a NYC/Philly weekend once a year and a Minneapolis/Chicago weekend once a year and PWG become even bigger than it is and more awesome.


----------



## jawbreaker

I think PWG should start running shows out of my basement.


----------



## FITZ

Sephiroth said:


> I'd much rather PWG do a NYC/Philly weekend once a year and a Minneapolis/Chicago weekend once a year and PWG become even bigger than it is and more awesome.


I think PWG would need to start running shows outside of California before they can start putting on shows on the East Coast. Plus they've been in business 6 years and seem pretty content with where they are. 

I would love to have the chance to see them live but I'm still pretty happy with the wrestling that's in the Northeast. I'm willing to drive into NYC and parts of Jersey for a good show, WWE and TNA both visit to cities close to me regularly, and there's even a small indy promotion running shows every other month 15 minutes from my house. A PWG weekend would be insane but I could do withpout one as I'm more than happy with what I get to see. 

Really falling behind on all the DVDs I have to watch. I tried watching Threemendous II and was so tired I didn't make it much longer than the first match before I fell asleep. Good wrestling, just really tired.


----------



## jawbreaker

Speaking of Threemendous II, I just re-watched the Young Bucks vs. 2 Skinny Black Guys, and I'm having a really hard time not just saying fuck it and calling it my MOTY.


----------



## S-Mac

jawbreaker said:


> Speaking of Threemendous II, I just re-watched the Young Bucks vs. 2 Skinny Black Guys, and I'm having a really hard time not just saying fuck it and calling it my MOTY.


I enjoyed the match but wouldnt say it was in my Top 20 matches of the year but still was alot of fun and would like to see these two teams face each other again.


----------



## KingCrash

Sephiroth said:


> I'd much rather PWG do a NYC/Philly weekend once a year and a Minneapolis/Chicago weekend once a year and PWG become even bigger than it is and more awesome.


Would love to see it, though if they test the waters they may try to partner up with another fed for a joint venture or doubleshot like CZW and wXw are doing to cut down on costs. But right now it's good to see them doing well considering it looked like they wouldn't last awhile back.


----------



## McQueen

Sephiroth said:


> I'd much rather PWG do a NYC/Philly weekend once a year and a Minneapolis/Chicago weekend once a year and PWG become even bigger than it is and more awesome.


This.


----------



## jawbreaker

Smartmark™ said:


> I enjoyed the match but wouldnt say it was in my Top 20 matches of the year but still was alot of fun and would like to see these two teams face each other again.


It was the match that entertained me most from this year. A big part of that was probably due to Chuck Taylor and Excalibur being in top form on commentary, but the match itself was incredibly awesome as well. Somebody here had it at *****, and I'm starting to wonder if he's right.


----------



## S-Mac

Yeah the commentary def does help the match excalibur is my favourite commentater atm in the whole of wrestling i have it at ****1/4 though


----------



## McQueen

I rather enjoyed it myself. Enjoyed Generico/Omega from Express a little more but 2SBG vs The Bucks was a better match.


----------



## seabs

*ROH The Final Countdown Tour - Boston*

*The Young Bucks vs. Cheech and Cloudy* 
_**_

*Sonjay Dutt vs. Delirious*
_Fuck Off Please._

*El Generico vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Petey Williams vs. Chris Hero*
_**3/4_

*Kevin Steen vs. Eddie Edwards - Anything Goes Match *
_**3/4_

*Dark City Fight Club vs. “Sugarfoot” Alex Payne & Bobby Dempsey*
_*_

*Nigel McGuinness vs. Roderick Strong* 
_***1/2_

*Austin Aries & Rhett Titus vs. Colt Cabana & Kenny Omega *
_**1/2_

*Bryan Danielson vs. Davey Richards*
_****1/2_

*Overall:*
_First show I've watched from top to bottom and it's still not great tbf. Everything outside of the Nigel and Dragon matches is missable to be perfectly honest. Dragon/Davey isn't a ***** match people make it out to be but it is really good. Production on ROH's side is laughable at times._​


----------



## McQueen

Fuck off to Dutt, Delirious or both?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Glory By Honor VIII: The Final Countdown- New York, NY 9/26/09 (2 Disc Set)
Item# ROH240DVD

Description:
Disc 1
1. Rhett Titus vs. Colt Cabana
2. Dark City Fight Club vs. Cheech and Cloudy
3. Kenny Omega vs. Claudio Castagnoli
4. FOUR CORNER SURVIVAL: Delirious vs. Roderick Strong vs. Sonjay Dutt vs. Grizzly Redwood 
5. ROH WORLD TAG TITLE/LADDER WAR II: The American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico 
6. Chris Hero vs. Eddie Kingston
7. ROH WORLD TITLE MATCH: Austin Aries vs. Petey Williams 
Bonus: Video Wire 9/22/09

Disc 2
8. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The Young Bucks
9. Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness
Bonus: Nigel McGuinness & Bryan Danielson sitdown interviews
Bonus: Les Thatcher comments on Bryan & Nigel 
Bonus: Eddie Kingston prematch comments
Bonus: Young Bucks post match comments
Bonus: Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness (ROH World Title vs. ROH Pure Title, Weekend of Champions Night 2 4/29/06, their first meeting)
Bonus: Video Wire 10/5/09
Bonus: Wrestling Road Diaries Trailer

Contains three audio tracks to watch this DVD with:
-surround sound with commentary
-surround sound without commentary
-stereo with commenta


----------



## FITZ

I have a hard time hearing the PWG commentary and because of that I usually watch with volume off. 

And GBH VIII looks like a great set. The Bonus Nigel/Dragon match makes it a must buy for me. I just hope they included the full aftermatch of the main event. If I don't get to relive the Final "Final Countdown" I'm going to be upset.


----------



## vivalabrave

Glad to see they added some extra stuff to the DVD. I always thought if Dragon let the cameras follow him around for his last week or so and they added it to the DVD (or made it a separate purchase entirely) it would really help sales. Make it feel like all fans should own it as opposed to just downloading it. Like, if you ever wanted to get his autograph at a WWE show, this is what you'd bring. Plus I'm pretty sure there's a lot of people who would be willing to shill $20 to watch him brush his teeth in the morning.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I actually now wish that each show on the Countdown tour had a bonus Danielson match. Boston should have had a bonus Nigel match as well.

Dayton - Danielson vs. Hero (Hell Freezes Over)
Chicago - Danielson vs. Aries (Honor Nation)
Boston - Danielson/Aries vs. Davey/Strong (Up For Grabs), Nigel vs. Strong (Driven 2008)


----------



## vivalabrave

Think I'd rather have Aries/Dragon from Nowhere to Run and Nigel/Strong from DBD IV to keep with the 2005/2006 vibe.


----------



## smitlick

Nice bonus features. Looking forward to the dvd now as i hadn't seen the weekend of champs match. Hopefully it arrives before christmas.


----------



## kwjr86

"Sonjay Dutt vs. Delirious
Fuck Off Please."

That's Awesome. I Agree.


----------



## S-Mac

Good to see extra feutures on the DVD's but as super said there could have been an extra match for all the Final countdown shows.


----------



## Sephiroth

Please fuck off to most of the undercard before Hero/Kingston.


----------



## AdrianG4

Sephiroth said:


> Please fuck off to most of the undercard before Hero/Kingston.


Seriously ? There's absolutely nothing bad about that show.


----------



## seabs

McQueen said:


> Fuck off to Dutt, Delirious or both?


*Both really but the match in particular. Delirious is never welcome on my TV or computer screen.*


----------



## Sephiroth

AdrianG4 said:


> Seriously ? There's absolutely nothing bad about that show.


Cabana vs. Titus
DCFC vs. Up in Smoke
Delirious vs. Roderick Strong vs. Sonjay Dutt vs. Grizzly Redwood 
Austin Aries vs. Petey Williams 
The American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico 

Why the fuck would I want to watch those?

Oh and before anyone gets on my back, most of you are hypocrites for going apeshit over Ladder War II yet condemning Ladder War I and saying its overrated and not as great as people make it out to be. The fact that Eddie wrestled it injured and could have potentially ended his wrestling career is bullshit enough. He's not a tough guy, he shouldn't be commended for that, he should be called an idiot and dumbass for doing it.

*Looks at McQueen*


----------



## kwjr86

Sephiroth said:


> Cabana vs. Titus
> DCFC vs. Up in Smoke
> Delirious vs. Roderick Strong vs. Sonjay Dutt vs. Grizzly Redwood
> Austin Aries vs. Petey Williams
> The American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico
> 
> Why the fuck would I want to watch those?
> 
> Oh and before anyone gets on my back, most of you are hypocrites for going apeshit over Ladder War II yet condemning Ladder War I and saying its overrated and not as great as people make it out to be. The fact that Eddie wrestled it injured and could have potentially ended his wrestling career is bullshit enough. He's not a tough guy, he shouldn't be commended for that, he should be called an idiot and dumbass for doing it.
> 
> *Looks at McQueen*


Aside from Cabana & Titus, all those matches delivered, especially the two title matches. Ladder War II was awesome and definitly matched the first. I'm on the side that has no problem with Eddie wrestling if Eddie thought he could do it which he did. If I guy wants to go out there and risk it so be, I'm definitly not going to call him a dumbass or an idiot for doing it, that's just crazy talk. I'd definitly suggest checking out the DVD, it really was one hell of a show and easily ROH's best show of the year so far. The 4 way will shock you to, I thought it would be pretty awful but it actually turned out much better then I expected. Same thing with DCFC/Cheech and Cloudy it was really competitive and well worth a watch.


----------



## KingKicks

kwjr86 said:


> Aside from Cabana & Titus, all those matches delivered, especially the two title matches. Ladder War II was awesome and definitly matched the first. I'm on the side that has no problem with Eddie wrestling if Eddie thought he could do it which he did. If I guy wants to go out there and risk it so be, I'm definitly not going to call him a dumbass or an idiot for doing it, that's just crazy talk. I'd definitly suggest checking out the DVD, it really was one hell of a show and easily ROH's best show of the year so far. The 4 way will shock you to, I thought it would be pretty awful but it actually turned out much better then I expected. Same thing with DCFC/Cheech and Cloudy it was really competitive and well worth a watch.


Can't be bothered to type out my opinion but it's all pretty much stated here. Cabana/Titus was really the only match that didn't have me standing up at any point.

Oh and KC, when you get the DVD you must make me a gif of the ending to the FCS :side:


----------



## jawbreaker

The 4CS was apparently Strong being a badass and destroying everybody. And I don't care what anybody says, Ladder War I was great. Not as good as their DBD streetfight, but great. But then I'm a total mark for brutal ladder spotfests that deserve to be brutal ladder spotfests (and I despise those that don't deserve to be brutal ladder spotfests), so I was probably going to like it regardless of whether it was any good. I don't know whether I'm going to like LWII, because it's right on the fence of deserving and not deserving for me.

Also, El Generico is probably my second favorite current wrestler, after Chuck Taylor, so there's that as well.


----------



## Platt

THE BIG TEN SALE

Over 100 Ring of Honor DVD's on sale for $10 each including almost all in stock titles from 2002-2007 plus save 10% off your order. Read below for details.

You can now purchase the following Ring of Honor DVD's for only $10 each:

2002 Shows:
-The Era of Honor Begins 2/23/02 (Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Christopher Daniels; Eddie Guerrero vs. Super Crazy)
-Road To The Title 6/22/02 (One night tournament to determine the four men who will compete for the ROH Title)
-Unscripted 9/21/02 (Paul London vs. Michael Shane Street Fight, Low Ki vs. Xavier ROH World Title Match, One Night ROH Tag Team Title Tournament)
-Glory By Honor 10/5/02 (Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe Fight Without Honor, Christopher Daniels vs. Doug Williams)
-All Star Extravaganza 11/9/02 (Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles; Shinjiro Otani & Masato Tanaka vs. Steve Corino & Low Ki; Christopher Daniels, Donovan Morgan, & Samoa Joe vs. Low Ki, Doug Williams, & Homicide; Bryan Danielson vs. Paul London)
-Night of the Butcher 12/7/02 (Homicide & Abdullah the Butcher vs. The Carnage Crew, Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson)
-Final Battle 2002 (American Dragon Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe vs. Steve Corino)


2003 Shows:
-One Year Anniversary Show 2/8/03 (Low Ki vs. Paul London vs. AJ Styles; Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe; Mark Briscoe vs. Jay Briscoe; Homicide vs. Steve Corino)
-Expect The Unexpected 3/15/03 (CM Punk vs. Raven; Christopher Daniels & Xavier vs. AJ Styles & The Amazing Red Tag Team Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Homicide vs. BJ Whitmer vs. EZ Money #1 Contender's Match)
-Night of the Champions 3/22/03 (Xavier vs. Samoa Joe ROH Title Match, Low Ki vs. Jody Fleisch)
-Retribution: Round Robin Challenge II 4/26/03 (Paul London, Christopher Daniels, & THe Amazing Red battle in the second annual Round Robin Challenge tournament; CM Punk vs. Homicide; Samoa Joe vs. Doug Williams ROH Title Match)
-Night of the Grudges 6/14/03 (AJ Styles vs. Paul London, The Group vs. The Prophecy)
-Wrestlerave' 03 6/28/05 (Homicide vs. Trent Acid Fight Without Honor; CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Raven & Christopher Daniels; Samoa Joe vs. Dan Maff ROH Title Match)
-Death Before Dishonor 7/19/03 (Paul London makes his final ROH appearance as he challenges Samoa Joe for the ROH World Title; Raven vs. CM Punk Dog Collar Match; Briscoes vs. AJ Styles & The Amazing Red; Jeff Hardy in ROH)
-Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 8/16/03 (Steve Corino vs. Homicide; CM Punk vs. Samoa Joe)
-Final Battle 2003 12/27/03 (The Great Muta & Arashi vs. Christopher Daniels & Dan Maff, Homicide vs. Satoshi Kojima, AJ Styles vs. Kaz Hayashi)


2004 Shows:
-At Our Best 3/13/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Jay Briscoe ROH World Title Cage Match; Scramble Cage II; CM Punk vs. AJ Styles with Ricky Steamboat at the guest referee)
-ROH Reborn Stage 1 4/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. CM Punk)
-ROH Reborn Stage 2 4/24/04 (Briscoe Brothers vs. CM Punk & Colt Cabana Tag Team Title Match; Homicide vs. Bryan Danielson)
-World Title Classic 6/12/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk World Title Match; Danny Maff & BJ Whitmer vs. Colt Cabana & Ace Steel vs. The Briscoe Brothers vs. Jack Evans & Austin Aries Ultimate Endurance Match)
-Survival of the Fittest 6/24/04 (The first annual event features six matches to determine which wrestlers advance to the Survival of the Fittest elimination match main event)
-Death Before Dishonor II Part 1 7/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide, Briscoes vs. Punk & Cabana two out of three falls)
-Glory By Honor III 9/11/04 (Mick Foley debuts,Punk vs. Aries, Danielson vs. Shelley)
-Midnight Express Reunion 10/2/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match; Midnight Express Reunion of Jim Cornette, Bobby Eaton, Dennis Condrey, & Jim Cornette; Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal; Homicide vs. Nigel McGuinness)
-Weekend of Thunder Night 1 11/5/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jushin Liger; Austin Aries vs. CM Punk; Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. John Walters & Nigel McGuinness; Rocky Romero & Ricky Reyes vs. Jack Evans & Roderick Strong Tag Team Title Match)
-All Star Extravaganza II 12/4/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide; Low Ki vs. Austin Aries; CM Punk vs. Spanky; The Great Managerial Debate between Bobby Heenan & Jim Cornette)


2005 Shows
-It All Begins 1/15/05 (Foley-Samoa Joe Confrontation, Danielson vs. Homicide, Aries first title defense)
-Trios Tournament 2005 3/5/05 (One night, six man tag team tournament)
-Back To Basics 3/12/05 (Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. CM Punk & Spanky)
-Best Of American Super Juniors Tournament 4/2/05 (Austin Aries vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, One Night Super Juniors Tournament, BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal for the vacant ROH Tag Titles)
-Stalemate 4/16/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide in a lumberjack match, Austin Aries vs. James Gibson ROH World Title Match)
-Manhattan Mayhem 5/7/05 (Homicide & Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal; Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley ROH World Title Match; CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave Dog Collar Match)
-Nowhere To Run 5/14/05 (CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave Steel Cage Match; Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match; Homicide vs. Doug Williams; Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs. Alex Shelley & Delirious; Nigel McGuinness vs. Colt Cabana)
-Future Is Now 6/12/05 (Austin Aries vs. Low Ki in a Non Sanctioned, Non Title Match; CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong, Homicide vs. James Gibson, Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness for the Pure Title)
-Sign of Dishonor 7/8/05 (CM Punk vs. Jay Lethal ROH World Title; Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana; AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave; Samoa Joe vs. James Gibson vs. Austin Aries vs. Homicide)
-Fate Of An Angel 7/16/05 (Matt Hardy vs. Christopher Daniels, CM Punk vs. James Gibson ROH World Title Match, AJ Styles vs. Roderick Strong)
-Redemption 8/12/05 (CM Punk defends the ROH World Title against Christopher Daniels, James Gibson, & Samoa Joe in an elimination match; Matt Hardy vs. Homicide; Generation Next vs. The Embassy; Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal)
-Survival of the Fittest 2005 9/24/05 (Features 6 Man Survival of the Fittest Elimination Match)
-Joe vs. Kobashi 10/1/05 (Features the classic must see match featuring Samoa Joe vs. Kenta Kobashi)
-Unforgettable 10/2/05 (Kenta Kobashi & Homicide vs. Samoa Joe & Low Ki; Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Yang; James Gibson vs. Roderick Strong)
-Enter The Dragon 10/14/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match, Homicide & Low Ki vs. Steve Corino & Colt Cabana)
-Buffalo Stampede 10/15/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Steve Corino ROH World Title Match; Low Ki vs. Colt Cabana; Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe Pure Title Match; The Embassy vs. Generation Next NO DQ Six Man War)
-This Means War 10/29/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. AJ Styles, Curry Man vs. Jay Lethal)
-Showdown in Motown 11/4/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Sabin ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley, AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Abyss & Jimmy Rave, plus a Four Corner Survival with Christopher Daniels vs. Samoa Joe vs. Colt Cabana vs. Homicide)
-Steel Cage Warfare 12/3/05 (Generation Next vs. Embassy Steel Cage Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Rocky Romero ROH World Title Match; Steve Corino vs. Homicide; Samoa Joe vs. Jay Lethal)


2006 Shows
-Hell Freezes Over 1/14/06 (Bryan Danielson defends the ROH World Title against CZW's Chris Hero; AJ Styles vs. Matt Sydal, Samoa Joe vs. BJ Whitmer, Christopher Daniels vs. Jay Lethal)
-Tag Wars 2006 1/27/06 (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Bryan Danielson & Jay Lethal Tag Title Match; the semi-finals and finals of Trios Tournament 2006, Christopher Daniels vs. Low Ki)
-Dissension 1/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles ROH World Title Match; Aries & Strong vs. Jacobs & Whitmer ROH Tag Title Match; Daniels vs. Sydal; Low Ki vs. Jack Evans)
-Unscripted II 2/11/06 (CM Punk's surprise return as he teams with Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave & Adam Pearce, Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries for the Pure Title)
-Fourth Anniversary Show 2/25/06 (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal ROH Tag Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave World Title Match)
-Arena Warfare 3/11/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Alex Shelley World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. Matt Sydal, Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana vs. Samoa Joe)
-Dragon Gate Challenge 3/30/06 (Generation Next vs. Blood Generation; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi; Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels, Homicide vs. Colt Cabana; Alex Shelley & Jimmy Rave vs. Bryan Danielson & Delirious)
-Supercard of Honor 3/31/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match; Do Fixer vs. Blood Generation, the CZW-ROH War Continues, Christopher Daniels vs. Samoa Joe vs. Jimmy Jacobs)
-Better Than Our Best 4/1/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm ROH World Title Match, Colt Cabana vs. Homicide Chicago Street Fight, Generation Next vs. Blood Generation Tag Title Match, Do Fixer vs. The Embassy & Masato Yoshino)
-Weekend of Champions Night 1 4/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Yang ROH World Title; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match, Nigel McGuinness vs. Christopher Daniels Pure Title Match)
-Weekend of Champions Night 2 4/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title vs. Pure Title; Aries & Strong vs. Rave & Shelley for the Tag Titles; Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal)
-How We Roll 5/12/06 (Bryan Danielson & Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage & Colt Cabana; Austin Aries vs. Jay Briscoe; Roderick Strong vs. Mark Briscoe)
-Destiny 6/3/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong ROH Tag Title Match; Christopher Daniels vs. BJ Whitmer)
-Throwdown 6/23/06 (KENTA vs. Roderick Strong; Bryan Danielson vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs ROH World Title Match; Necro Butcher vs. Adam Pearce; Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards vs. Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
-Chi Town Struggle 6/24/06 (KENTA vs. Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; ROH vs. CZW Six Man Tag War)
-Generation Now 7/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match, Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage, Generation Next's Last Stand as Aries, Strong, Evans, & Sydal team up together for the final time)
-Time To Man Up 8/4/06 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. KENTA & Davey Richards; AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe; Bryan Danielson vs. Jack Evans)
-Unified 8/12/06 (ROH World Champion Bryan Danielson vs. Pure Champion Nigel McGuinness in a Unification Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. The Briscoes World Tag Team Title Match, Doug Williams & Jody Fleisch vs. SUWA & Go Shiozaki)
-Anarchy In The UK 8/13/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Matt Sydal; BJ Whitmer vs. Go Shiozaki; Bryan Danielson vs. SUWA ROH World Title Match)
-Epic Encounter II 8/25/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness 2/3 Falls World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & BJ Whitmer Tag Title Match, Matt Sydal vs. Delirious)
-Gut Check 8/26/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match; Briscoes vs. Homicide & Davey Richards)
-Glory By Honor V Night 1 9/15/06 (KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe; Samoa Joe faces Roderick Strong; Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards; Christopher Daniels vs. Nigel McGuinness)
-Survival of the Fittest 2006 10/6/06 (First round matches include: Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson, Christopher Daniels vs. Austin Aries, Briscoes vs. Homicide & Roderick Strong, Matt Sydal vs. Davey Richards, Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
-Motor City Madness 10/7/06 (Briscoes vs. Samoa Joe & Homicide STREET FIGHT; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match)
-Suffocation 10/27/06 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Steve Corino & Adam Pearce, Matt Sydal vs. Delirious, Jay Briscoe vs. Davey Richards, Austin Aries vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
-Honor Reclaims Boston 11/3/06 (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. KENTA & Davey Richards; Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious ROH World Title Match, Samoa Joe & Homicide & BJ Whitmer vs. The Briscoes & Steve Corino)
-The Bitter End 11/4/06 (KENTA vs. Matt Sydal; Homicide vs. Steve Corino Fight Without Honor; Samoa Joe & Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson & Jimmy Rave)
-Black Friday Fallout 11/24/06 (Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. Davey Richards & Delirious, Samoa Joe vs. Jay Briscoe, Kings of Wrestling vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong World Tag Team Title Match, Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave, Mark Briscoe vs. Shingo)
-Dethroned 11/25/06 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe Falls Count Anywhere Elimination Street Fight; Davey Richards vs. Austin Aries; Chris Hero & Cladio Castagnoli vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal World Tag Team Title Match)
-Chicago Spectacular Night 1 12/8/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe ROH World Title Steel Cage Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Matt Sydal & Shingo Dragon Gate Rules; Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Homicide vs. Brent Albright)
-Chicago Spectacular Night 2 12/9/06 (Bryan Danielson, Jimmy Rave, Shingo, & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious, Colt Cabana, Nigel McGuinness, & BJ Whitmer Eight Man Elimintation Tag; Adam Pearce vs. Homicide Steel Cage Match; Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe; Davey Richards vs. Jay Briscoe)


2007 Shows
-Fifth Year Festival: New York 2/16/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Samoa Joe; Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave ROH World Title Match; Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong World Tag Team Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness & Colt Cabana)
-Fifth Year Festival: Dayton 2/23/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. BJ Whitmer ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards; Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries Dragon Gate Open The Brave Gate Championship; Homicide vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jay Briscoe)
-Fifth Year Festival: Chicago 2/24/07 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. ROH World Champion Takeshi Morishima & Nigel McGuinness; Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs Windy City Death Match; Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. The Briscoes Tag Title Match; Austin Aries & Matt Cross vs. Roderick Strong & Davey Richards)
-Fifth Year Festival: Finale 3/4/07 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide; Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Rave Fight Without Honor, BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs Falls Count Anywhere, Doi & Shingo vs. Davey Richards & Roderick Strong, Briscoe vs. Briscoe)
-This Means War II 4/13/07 (ROH World Champion Takeshi Morishima & Chris Hero vs. Doug Williams & Nigel McGuinness, No Remorse Corps vs. The Resilience Six Man Elimination Match, Homicide vs. Brent Albright, Jay Briscoe vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
-Fighting Spirit 4/14/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong & Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans & Delirious, Doug Williams vs. Colt Cabana, El Generico & Kevin Steen vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe)
-The Battle of St. Paul 4/27/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels FIP World Title; Colt Cabana & Homicide vs. Brent Albright & Adam Pearce Anything Goes Match; Rocky Romero vs. Jack Evans vs. Delirious vs. Erick Stevens)
-Reborn Again 5/11/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe defend the Tag Titles against Takeshi Morishima & BJ Whitmer, Delirious vs. KENTA, Matt Sydal vs. Naomichi Marufuji, Bryan Danielson makes his return to Ring of Honor, The Resilience vs. No Remorse Corps)
-Respect Is Earned 5/12/07 (Ring of Honor's 1st PPV; Bryan Danielson & Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness & KENTA; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Matt Sydal & Claudio Castagnoli World Tag Team Title Match; Rocky Romero vs. Naomichi Marufuji; Delirious vs. Roderick Strong)
-Domination 6/9/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Hero & Castagnoli for the Tag Titles 2/3 Falls; Delirious vs. Rocky Romero; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw)
-Live in Tokyo 7/16/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuiness ROH World Title Match; The Briscoes & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Matt Sydal, Ricky Marvin & Atsushi Aoki, Bryan Danielson vs. Go Shiozaki; Roderick Strong vs. Delirious Fight Without Honor)
-Live In Osaka 7/17/07 (CIMA, Naomichi Marufuji, & Bryan Danielson vs. Masaaki Mochizuki, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero; Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe vs. SHINGO & Susumu Yokosuka World Tag Team Title Match; Ryo Saito, Matt Sydal, & Dragon Kid vs. Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, & Delirious; Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans)
-Race To The Top Tournament Night 1 7/27/07 (Eight first round tournament matches; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness & Bryan Danielson World Tag Team Title Match)
-Race To The Top Tournament Night 2 7/28/07 (Feaures the Quarter-finals, Semi-finals, and Finals of the Race To The Top Tournament. Also, Bryan Danielson, Austin Aries, Matt Sydal, & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness, Roderick Strong, Delirious, & Jay Briscoe in the $10,000 Tag Team Challenge)
-Death Before Dishonor V Night 1 8/10/09 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico Boston Street Fight; Takeshi Morishima vs. Claudio Castagnoli ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Matt Sydal; Austin Aries & Erick Stevens vs. Roderick Strong & Rocky Romero)
-Death Before Dishonor V Night 2 8/11/09 (No Remorse Corps vs. Resilience Philly Street Fight; Takeshi Morishima vs. Brent Albright ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Mike Quackenbush; Mark Briscoe vs. El Generico; Jay Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen)
-Caged Rage 8/24/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico World Tag Title Steel Cage; Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans Steel Cage Match; Takeshi Morishima vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. PAC)
-Manhattan Mayhem II 8/25/09 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico for the World Tag Titles 2/3 Falls; Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans)
-Motor City Madness 2007 9/14/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Austin Aries & Matt Cross for the Tag Titles; Takeshi Morishima defends the World Title vs. the winner of a Four Corner Survival with Delirious vs. Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens vs. Kevin Steen; El Generico vs. Naomichi Marufuji)
-Survival of the Fittest 2007 10/19/07 (First Round Match include: Brent Albright vs. Roderick Strong; Chris Hero vs. Karl Anderson; Rocky Romero vs. TJ Perkins; Delirious vs. Austin Aries; Human Tornado vs. Shane Hagadorn vs. Tony Kozina; Davey Richards vs. Claudio Castagnoli; Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson; plus Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs & The Necro Butcher)
-Chaos At The Cow Palace 10/21/07 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Jay Briscoe ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries in the second match in their best of three series; Age of the Fall vs. No Remorse Corps; Roderick Strong vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
-Glory By Honor VI Night 1 11/2/07 (Mitsuharu Misawa & KENTA vs. Takeshi Morishima & Naomichi Marufuji; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries Best of Three Series; Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong & Rocky Romero Tag Title Match)
-Reckless Abandon 11/30/07 (The Briscoes vs. Evans & Ruckus vs. Jacobs & Black vs. Albright & Whitmer Scramble Tag Match; Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries 30 Min. Ironman Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Necro Butcher; Delirious vs. Adam Pearce Falls Count Anywhere Match)
-Unscripted III 12/1/07 ( Jay & Mark Briscoe team with Erick Stevens against The No Remorse Corps; Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries)
-Rising Above 12/29/07 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Brisoce vs. Roderick Strong & Rocky Romero World Tag Team Title Match 2/3 Falls; Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima)
-Final Battle 2007 12/30/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black World Tag Team Title Match; Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Chris Hero Four Way Elimination Match; Naomichi Marufuji vs. Davey Richards; Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens FIP Title Match)


2008 Shows:
-Transform 1/12/08 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Necro Butcher & Tyler Black Street Fight; Erick Stevens vs. Bryan Danielson FIP Heavyweight Title Match; Brent Albright vs. Kevin Steen; Austin Aries vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
-Breakout 1/25/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero ROH Title Cage Maych; Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black; Erick Stevens vs. Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards FIP Title Match; No Remorse Corps vs. Age of the Fall)
-Take No Prisoners 3/16/08 (Nigel McGuinness defends the ROH World Title against the winner of a Four Corner Survival; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries; Briscoes vs. Age of the Fall in a Street Fight)
-Injustice 4/12/08 Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen ROH World Title Match; Davey Richards & Rocky Romero vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe Tag Title Match; Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kota Ibushi; Necro Butcher vs. Roderick Strong No DQ Match)
-Tag Wars 2008 4/18/08 (The Age of the Fall of Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. The Motor City Machine Guns of Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Austin Aries & Kota Ibushi; Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico)
-Return Engagement 4/19/08 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The Motor City Machine Guns; Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen ROH World Title Match; Kota Ibushi vs. El Generico)
-A New Level 5/10/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli ROH World Title Match; Jay Briscoe & Austin Aries vs. TYler Black & Jimmy Jacobs World Tag Team Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Naomichi Marufuji; Takeshi Morishima vs. Necro Butcher)
-Respect Is Earned II 6/7/08 (Age of the Fall vs. Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries World Tag Title Match; Nigel McGuinness vs. Go Shiozaki ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens Fight Without Honor)
-Battle For Supremacy 6/27/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Adam Pearce ROH Title vs. NWA Title Match; Necro Butcher vs. Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Erick Stevens; Roderick Strong vs. Chris Hero)
-Northern Navigation 7/25/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen ROH World Title Match; Age of the Fall vs. Jay Briscoe & Austin Aries No DQ Match; Naomichi Marufuji vs. Roderick Strong; Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
-Age of Insanity 8/15/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. El Generico for the ROH World Title; Roderick Strong & Brent Albright vs. Chris Hero & Go Shiozaki; Briscoes vs. Age of the Fall; Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black)
-Night of the Butcher II 8/16/09 (Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries; The Necro Butcher vs. Jimmy Jacobs NO DQ Match; Tyler Black vs. El Generico; Brent Albright vs. Go Shiozaki NWA Title Match)
-Glory By Honor VII- 9/20/08 (Steel Cage Warfare with The Briscoes & Austin Aries vs. The Age of the Fall vs. Necro Butcher; Nigel McGuinness vs. El Generico ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima GHC Jr. Title Match)
-Return of the 187- 10/24/08 (LAX vs. Kevin Steen & El Genericovs. Age of the Fall vs. Sweet N Sour Inc. 30 minute Iron Team Match; Go Shiozaki vs. Austin Aries; Mark Briscoe vs. The Necro Butcher vs. Delirious)
-The French Connection 11/7/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Go Shiozaki vs. Kevin Steen vs. El Generico ROH World Title Batlle of Champions Elimination Match; Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black; Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards)
-Escalation 11/21/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries Non Title Three Way Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious World Tag Title Match)
-Rising Above 2008 11/22/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title; Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs I-Quit Match; Samoa Joe vs. Tyler Black; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe Tag Team Title Match)
-Wrestling At The Gateway 12/5/08 (Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Bryan Danielson & Jerry Lynn; Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black; Necro Butcher & Ace Steel vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious)
-Southern Hostility 12/6/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Jerry Lynn ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli NO DQ Match; Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. The Necro Butcher & Austin Aries; Brent Albright & Erick Stevens vs. Sweet N Sour Inc)


2009 Shows:
-Full Circle 1/16/09 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black; Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Jerry Lynn vs. Austin Aries; Jay Briscoe & Roderick Strong vs. The American Wolves; Delirious vs. The Necro Butcher)
-Injustice II 1/17/09 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Jerry Lynn; Roderick Strong & Erick Stevens vs. The American Wolves Lumberjack Strap Match; Austin Aries vs. Jay Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs)

-Best of Samoa Joe Vol. 1- ROH World Champion
-Best of CM Punk Vol. 1- Better Than You
-Best of CM Punk Vol. 2- Straightedge
-Best of CM Punk Vol. 3- The Legacy Continues
-Best of Spanky- Danger, Danger
-Best of The Rottweilers- Let The Gates Of Hell Open
-Best of Roderick Strong- Suffering Is Inevitable
-Do or Die IV


SAVE 10% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER- NO MINIMUM PURCHASE!!!

This sale includes all DVD's, videos, tickets, figures, books, apparel, japanese merchandise, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.

To redeem your 10% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: bigten into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Offer ends on Monday, December 21st at 10 am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates and ROH DVD Subscription Packages are not included in the sale. No dealers. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Offer is good while supplies last. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.


----------



## AdrianG4

Sephiroth said:


> Cabana vs. Titus
> DCFC vs. Up in Smoke
> Delirious vs. Roderick Strong vs. Sonjay Dutt vs. Grizzly Redwood
> Austin Aries vs. Petey Williams
> The American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico
> 
> Why the fuck would I want to watch those?
> 
> Oh and before anyone gets on my back, most of you are hypocrites for going apeshit over Ladder War II yet condemning Ladder War I and saying its overrated and not as great as people make it out to be. The fact that Eddie wrestled it injured and could have potentially ended his wrestling career is bullshit enough. He's not a tough guy, he shouldn't be commended for that, he should be called an idiot and dumbass for doing it.
> 
> *Looks at McQueen*


Oh, I see now. You're doing the "I'm controversial" gimmick.. haha, I did that schtick on wrestling boards back in 2002.


----------



## Sephiroth

I'm not trying to be controversial. I have absolutely no desire to watch any of those matches regardless if they are good. I dislike pretty much all those guys except for Aries, Generico, Strong and Davey. As for Ladder War II, me thinking that Eddie shouldn't have wrestled isn't controversial. Its a popular opinion that others share with me.


----------



## McQueen

I'd do it myself if I had a big payday coming out of that match but it would probably be more than ROH would or could pay me.

Nah, I agree with Sephy though, working a spotfest for a bunch of smarks just so they can chant "this is awesome" and "holy shit" isn't worth perminantly damaging your arm for life.


----------



## KaijuFan

And doing headrops infront of "super no vacancy" crowds just for a minor "oooh" is worth it? It's up to the wrestler. If they want to risk it, then go ahead I'm not going to think less of them.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH On HDNet - Episode 1 - 23/3/09*

1. Delirious vs Jerry Lynn
**3/4

2. Sami Callihan vs Kenny King
**1/2

3. Rhett Titus vs Brent Albright
**1/2

4. Jimmy Jacobs vs Tyler Black
***1/4

Finally caught the first episode. Enjoyed the show tho it wasnt great match wise, was good to see some nice Graphics.


----------



## Sephiroth

KaijuFan said:


> And doing headrops infront of "super no vacancy" crowds just for a minor "oooh" is worth it? It's up to the wrestler. If they want to risk it, then go ahead I'm not going to think less of them.


I'd rather be a guy who never took any real risk than someone like Dynamite Kid (paralyzed) or Chris Benoit (goes without saying)


----------



## AdrianG4

It's about getting your moneys worth. Would I have done it ? Hell no. I wouldn't even take a normal body slam, but that's why I AM NOT A PRO WRESTLER. Eddie Edwards is. And he decided, on his own, to go out there in his state. I really wonder if you realize that every show, every time, with any card, always has wrestlers booked to work through injuries. Injuries that probably nobody else knows about. Everybody is hurt in this business, some more than others -- but the bottom line is that there is NO exceptions when it comes to wrestlers working on a bad body.

Get over it.


----------



## Sephiroth

Nerd Rage ftw


----------



## McQueen

I'm not a pro wrestler because there no money in it anymore. Plus no health insurance, plus i'm too skinny .


----------



## Sephiroth

McQueen said:


> I'm not a pro wrestler because there no money in it anymore. Plus no health insurance, plus i'm too skinny .


Plus you're too pretty to hurt that face of yours


----------



## WillTheBloody

AdrianG4 said:


> It's about getting your moneys worth. Would I have done it ? Hell no. I wouldn't even take a normal body slam, but that's why I AM NOT A PRO WRESTLER. Eddie Edwards is. And he decided, on his own, to go out there in his state. I really wonder if you realize that every show, every time, with any card, always has wrestlers booked to work through injuries. Injuries that probably nobody else knows about. Everybody is hurt in this business, some more than others -- but the bottom line is that there is NO exceptions when it comes to wrestlers working on a bad body.
> 
> Get over it.


Here's the thing. Eddie Edwards was BADLY injured and Pearce, Silkin, and everyone in attendance that night knew it, too. Pearce probably asked him if he could go and Eddie said yes. The problem is that Pearce shouldn't have asked him that question. The question is SHOULD he, and the answer is no. Every time. Eddie's injury required surgery THE NEXT FUCKING DAY. But he, like each one of us men that have a father, was taught to gut it out. Get through it. Don't be a pussy. So of-fucking-course Eddie said he would go. But he's too close to the situation to make that call so, IMO, it's Pearce or Cary's *JOB* to make him sit.

I know, I know. "Pearce isn't his father. He can't make that call." Bullshit. Pearce, if he had even a drop of fucking integrity, would have told him to his face, "You're hurt. Badly. I can't put you in a match where it could worsen." But Peace only cared about covering his ass in two departments: he needed Eddie to work so that he didn't look like a fucking moron for booking the Anything Goes match the night before in the first place, and to preserve the Ladder War, a huge draw.

So I don't blame Edwards for trying to work; it's what every one of us is taught from fucking birth to do. He's a jackass for doing it, but it's damn near impossible to fight those instincts under that kind of pressure. No, I blame every person NOT Eddie Edwards who told him he should get out there and risk his livelihood. My question to all those people who applaud Eddie's misplaced machismo is this: at what point is a wrestler too hurt to wrestle...even when they're telling you they're fine? If Eddie's neck is hanging from his body, but he keeps saying he'll gut it out, do you stop him then? Or do you let them risk his life? At what point are his friends and coworkers responsible, even a little?

I'm betting the same people who think Edwards did the right thing are the folks who think, at the end of _The Wrestler_, Ram got up, dusted himself off, and lived happily ever after.


----------



## McQueen

You mean he died at the end!

Agreed though, good post.


----------



## Sephiroth

Who are we kidding, we're all hypocrites.

Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA from GBH V: Night 2 is arguably the most loved match in this section when it comes to ROH (I'm sure people might like certain matches more, but pretty much everyone is on the same page when it comes to love for this match, unlike JoBashi or Dragon Gate 6 Man). We all know who was the idiot in that match....KENTA for agreeing to step in the ring with Danielson. Fuck, Dragon had a very bad shoulder, KENTA is lucky he didn't get his fucking head kicked in by a 110% healthy Dragon.


----------



## McQueen

Well the important thing is it all worked out in the end. I just hope Edwards, or Dragon or anyone else who has to make this decision didn't do it just for the fans because a real fan would understand if they couldn't make the match.

I was legit pretty pissed when the fans got on Nigel a few years ago.


----------



## jawbreaker

I suppose everybody here hates Angle/Lesnar from Mania XIX too then.


----------



## McQueen

I think its well established by now Angle is retarded.


----------



## jawbreaker

And Eddie Edwards is Mr. Super Genius?


----------



## McQueen

Eddie Edwards isn't a blow to the head or two from being crippled. At least I don't think so.


----------



## FITZ

Before anyone can judge Eddie Edwards for what he did at GBH they need to see the match. He wrestled it safely. He wasn't the one taking the huge spots. He took a risk but all 4 guys in the match did their best to protect him.


----------



## AdrianG4

No dude, he was INJURED. All while Richards, Generico and ESPECIALLY Steen were in perfect condition. My knowledge of Edwards injury makes that match unwatchable.


----------



## Kabukiman

I think it's more about what you actually do in the ring than your health to begin with. I mean, Edwards had his arm injured... If he didn't do anything serious with this arm, I don't see what the fuss is all about.
You guys are talking of Edwards but nobody mentioned Steen who has fought through knee issues for months. And I think it's less safe to wrestle with a bad knee than an bad arm.
Chris Jericho would call you hypocrites I guess.


----------



## kwjr86

AdrianG4 said:


> No dude, he was INJURED. All while Richards, Generico and ESPECIALLY Steen were in perfect condition. My knowledge of Edwards injury makes that match unwatchable.


That's the dumbest excuse I've ever heard not to watch a match.


----------



## -Mystery-

kwjr86 said:


> That's the dumbest excuse I've ever heard not to watch a match.


I think he was being sarcastic because Steen's knee has been fucked up for months now.

Was Edwards stupid for working the match? Yeah, but Danielson wrestled for an extra 4 months with a completely fucked shoulder, however, we commended him for being "tough" and a "badass". Honestly, Danielson wrestling 4 months with his completely fucked shoulder was about 10 times worse than what Edwards did, but that's just me. Pro wrestlers are stupid, this should be known by now.


----------



## jawbreaker

Do I think Edwards is a dumbass for working that match? Completely. Am I going to be angry at him for deciding to do it? Not at all. What WOULD make me angry is if he was pressured into it, but from my understanding that's far from the case.


----------



## V1 Dante

McQueen said:


> I think its well established by now Angle is retarded.


How many times did he wrestle with a broken neck? is it 3 or 4 or 5 now?


----------



## Spartanlax

*sigh*

It's taking so much energy to not curse out nearly everyone here right now.

Except Mystery who hit the nail right on the head:


> Pro wrestlers are stupid, this should be known by now.


This. This this this this this this. A pro wrestler is someone who willingly gets the shit kicked out of them every day. You think they're fucking right in the head? Absolutely not. It takes a fucked up person to even WANT to legitimately step into the ring.


----------



## jawbreaker

Obviously wrestlers are stupid. That doesn't change the fact that if they were promised a booking and they truly believe they are physically able to fulfill it, then it's not really anybody's business to tell them they can't do that.

I'm going to wait until I see GBH to judge the match, personally. If I watch the match and I see Edwards taking all kinds of crazy bumps all over the place, then I'll be angry, but I don't think that's what I'm going to be seeing, because as stupid as wrestlers are, they at least have the common sense to not hit themselves in the elbow with ladders when their elbows are already broken. Well, most of them.


----------



## CM Skittle

Ugh there's nothing more annoying than lame smarks on a message board that think they know more than the wrestlers.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

So it's annoying that that after seeing the quality of life that Dynamite Kid has, and the deaths of Chris Benoit and Eddie Guerrero at such a young age, we second-guess having a legacy of numerous MOTYC's is really worth the price paid? Okay.


----------



## Caponex75

Sephiroth said:


> Who are we kidding, we're all hypocrites.
> 
> Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA from GBH V: Night 2 is arguably the most loved match in this section when it comes to ROH (I'm sure people might like certain matches more, but pretty much everyone is on the same page when it comes to love for this match, unlike JoBashi or Dragon Gate 6 Man). We all know who was the idiot in that match....KENTA for agreeing to step in the ring with Danielson. Fuck, Dragon had a very bad shoulder, KENTA is lucky he didn't get his fucking head kicked in by a 110% healthy Dragon.


Pretty much it right there. Even though you are one of the four fathers of the "Eddie Edwards is a fucking idiot" campaign, you pretty much hit the nail on the head. It's not like Eddie is the only wrestler to this and hell, he wasn't even the only wrestler to do this year. I believe many of us can recall a certain Desmond Wolfe getting injured the night before and going against KENTA the next night. I don't recall a beaver in a trench coat saying shit about how Nigel was a dumbass or how Pearce made him or tricked him into doing it(Which is fucking stupid to the prick who decided to throw that out there). Jericho should find all of you and teach you a good lesson like he did that lady fan some months ago.

Also before anyone says "You are dick for supporting wrestlers doing that", I really don't....but I'm not going to bitch about it. If a wrestler chooses to do that then that is their choice. HHH is probably one of my favorite wrestlers and everyone named Bob knows that HHH didn't have to finish any of those matches in which he injured himself. Hell, he was probably out longer the first time for going as far as he did in that tag match. Maybe it is pride that makes them do it, maybe it is for the moolah(Money), or maybe it is for the fans but the point is, it is their decision. Just like Aries said, just enjoy the show. That is all they want us to do and that is all I really want to do.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

CM Skittle said:


> Ugh there's nothing more annoying than lame smarks on a message board that think they know more than the wrestlers.


This.


----------



## Meteora2004

Just got my Black Friday order in the mail from ROH, and the FCT covers actually don't look that bad when you're holding the DVD in your hand. Also, I got the Dragon/Hero/Roddy Speed of Sound cover.


----------



## MF39

Just got my order, watching Glory by Honor VIII right now. Should be a fun show.


----------



## Platt

I wanted that cover but got the crappy young bucks one.


----------



## Caponex75

Fuck you guys. I still haven't got my damn order yet! :cuss:


----------



## vivalabrave

Not sure why, but this Edwards situation doesn't bother me. At all. I think I'll have a definite opinion once I actually see the match and see what he put his arm through. I'd have a much bigger problem if this was a concusion or something similar he was working with, but I could see them working around an arm injury. 

One of the biggest reasons I don't have a problem with this is because it's Eddie Edwards. Don't mean that in a derogatory way against him, but he's not a marquee guy. Odds are this match was going to be his biggest payday of his indy career (keep in mind I know absolutely nothing about this stuff. For all I know I'm way off in my assumptions). And with a hiatus on the horizon as well as surgery, I can see why he'd go through this if he felt he was in good hands. Plus, if you look longterm, he and Davey might not be a tag team forever, considering the love Richards has been getting as of late. Who knows where Davey will be in a year? Who knows where ROH will be? If times get tough(er) for the company and they have to make decisions on guys who work under their umbrella, showing whatever dedication you find in this can only help his cause. Might end up being for nothing at the end of day for all I know.

It's against the majority of people here, but I'll be one of the few to give Eddie some respect. Not for wrestling like a tough SOB, but for being man enough to go through with a tough decision that you knew was going to be criticized.


----------



## McQueen

There is an alternate cover to Speed of Sound? I got Roddy/Hero/Danielson too.


----------



## Caponex75

Yeah, the other cover has the Bucks and THE Jobber Kendrik.








Edit: Here is the gif of the two covers.


----------



## Devildude

*ROH Final Countdown Tour: Boston (9/25/09):*

1) Up In Smoke vs The Young Bucks - ****1/2*
2) Sonjay Dutt vs Delirious - ***
3) Claudio Castagnoli vs Petey Williams vs Chris Hero vs El Generico - *****
4) Eddie Edwards vs Kevin Steen (Boston Street Fight) - *N/R (Injury)*
5) Dark City Fight Club vs Bobby Dempsey & Alex Payne - **1/2*
6) Roderick Strong vs Nigel McGuinness - ****1/4*
7) Colt Cabana & Kenny Omega vs Austin Aries & Rhett Titus - ****1/4*
8) Bryan Danielson vs Davey Richards - *****1/4*

_*Good solid show with a terrific main event. Watch the opener and then skip to the last three matches unless you have a burning desire to be bored. Amdrag/Richards was excellent, yet didn't entirely live up to my high expectations. Certainly, nowhere close to 5 stars and I still feel that Richards' match with KENTA was better from the Anniversary show. Recommended but not mandatory.*_


----------



## seabs

*ROH Death Before Dishonor IV*

*Seth Delay vs Delirious*
_*1/2_

*Colt Cabana & Jay Lethal vs Jimmy Rave & Sal Rinauro*
_***1/4_

*Nigel McGuinness vs Roderick Strong - ROH Pure Championship*
_****_

*Briscoes vs Irish Airborne*
_***1/4_

*Davey Richards vs AJ Styles* 
_***1/2_

*Bryan Danielson vs Sonjay Dutt - ROH World Championship*
_**3/4_

*Team ROH vs Team CZW - Cage Of Death*
_****3/4_

*Overall:*
_Fantastic show. Everything bar the opener is weel worth watching with some great sleeper matches finished off with an epic main event._​


----------



## Platt

RING OF HONOR BUY 2, GET 1 FREE DVD SALE!!!

You can now get 1 free Ring of Honor DVD with every 2 you purchase. It is very important you read all of the directions below before placing your order:

1) You will receive 1 Free Ring of Honor DVD for every 2 you purchase. If you buy 4 DVD's you get 2 free, if you buy 6 DVD's you get 3 free, if you purchase 8 DVD's you get 4 free, etc.. There is no limit. Your regular priced & free selections must be a Ring of Honor, Straight Shootin, or Secrets of the Ring title. Non ROH titles are not included in this sale. You may add other items to your order but they would not count towards the sale promotion. 
2) Place the items you are ordering in the shopping cart at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. Write in your free selections in the "Special Instructions" section so you are not charged for the items. If you place your free items in the shopping cart you will be billed for them and adjustments will not be made.
3) Your free selections must be the lowest priced item you are buying.
4) This offer is good on all DVD's listed under the "Ring of Honor DVD's" & "Straight Shootin DVD" sections at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. NON ROH DVD ARE NOT INCLUDED IN THIS SALE. 

Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Thursday, December 24th at noon EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com. 

*Please note the buy 2, get 1 free offer is ONLY good on Ring of Honor show titles, Best Of's, Straight Shootin', and Secrets of the Ring titles. This includes all ROH titles marked down in the "Weekly Specials" section.



NEW MERCHANDISE RELEASES!!!

The following items are now available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:

Clash of the Contenders- Collinsville, IL 10/9/09 (DVD)

Austin Aries defends the ROH World Title against Delirious; Davey Richards vs, Kenny Omega in a tremendous bout; Tyler Black vs. Chris Hero; The Young Bucks vs. Rhett Titus & Kenny King; Kevin Steen vs. Roderick Strong; plus more.
1. Kevin Steen vs. Roderick Strong
2. SHIMMER CHALLENGE MATCH: MsChif vs. Nicole Matthews
3. FOUR CORNER SURVIVAL: Colt Cabana vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Petey Williams vs. Ace Steel
4. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The House of Truth
5. Davey Richards vs. Kenny Omega
6. The Young Bucks vs. Kenny King & Rhett Titus
7. Tyler Black vs. Chris Hero
8. ROH WORLD TITLE MATCH: Austin Aries vs. Delirious

Commentary by Dave Prazak and "That Young Knockout Kid" Chris Hero.

Bonus Footage:
-Preshow Match: Grizzly Redwood vs. Tony Kozina
-Tyler Black post match comments
-Video Wire 10/5/09

Contains three audio tracks to watch this DVD with:
-surround sound with commentary
-surround sound without commentary
-stereo with commentary

Ring Roast Vol. 2- A Comedic Tribute To Terry Funk (Double DVD-R Set)

Pro Wrestling's most unpredictable, hilarious, wild event is back!

LAUGHTER... Comics and wrestlers alike go wild and uncensored on the Funker, and each other!

TEARS... The sanctity of friendship and life itself.

DANGER... Anything can happen at Ring Roasts... and usually does!

Starring: Terry Funk, Mick Foley, Superstar Billy Graham, New Jack, Kevin Sullivan, Bill Apter, Kevin Von Erich, Mike Graham, King Kong Bundy, J.J. Dillon, Missy Hyatt, Dennis Stamp, Ryan Maher, Sean Morton, Matt Bridgestone

Shoot Interview with Sgt. Slaughter (2 Disc Set)

Stand at attention you puke.. and Listen Up!

In this exclusive 2-disc, approximately 4-hour shoot interview, listen to the legendary Sgt. Slaughter talk about his life, his career and his future. We take it a step further with the Hall of Famer, as Sarge openly discusses everything--from his childhood, to breaking into the wrestling industry, working for AWA, Mid-Atlantic, the WWE, and more!
Sarge has left his blueprint on some of the greatest and infamous matches in history, which are all discussed including the Alley Fight vs Pat Patterson, the Boot Camp match vs The Iron Sheik, his feud with Ricky Steamboat & Jay Youngblood in the Mid-Atlantic, his bloody and intense matchups with Wahoo McDaniel and of course the Ultimate Warrior and Hulk Hogan in the WWE!! And it does not stop there... not even close!

Slaugher shares his personal memories of the Iraqi sympathizer character he portrayed during his tenure as WWE World champion and the top heel of the promotion from 1990-1991--including death threats, memories of wrestling Hulk Hogan at WrestleMania VII and thereafter, and his personal memories of Jim Hellwig (aka Ultimate Warrior).

Listen to Sarge recount the entire ordeal of what happened backstage at MSG and how Warrior held up Vince McMahon for more money to work the Summerslam "match made in hell!" How much did Warrior demand? And what was the reactions of Hulk Hogan and Vince McMahon! This story is worth the price of the DVD alone!

And, if you're a fan of road stories and ribs this is the shoot interview for you! Sarge opens up throughout this incredible interview memorable road stories that will have you glued to the tube. Great road stories and ribs that were pulled are finally told, including Hacksaw Jim Duggan, The Iron Sheik and of course Andre The Giant. And it does not stop there!

The Hall of Famer shares his encounters with U.S. Presidents, including Ronald Reagan and Richard Nixon--as well as being a special guest of the White House. Slaughter illustrates his memories so well you come away feeling as if you were there.
Get Sarge's take of the whole Montreal Screwjob in 1997 and what he witnessed first-hand afterwards in the lockeroom. What did Sarge think of Bret punching Vince? Did Bret have a valid point in striking him?

Furthermore, Sarge's thoughts on the current crop of talent--including Randy Orton, Triple H, Shawn Michaels, John Cena, Chris Jericho, and The Undertaker.

And, being the 'Commissioner', feud with Triple H & DeGeneration X, the Attitude Era, his WWE release in 2009 (as well as the early 1980s).

And, of course, G.I. Joe is discussed! Why hasn't Sarge been included in the 25th anniversary of the G.I. Joe line? What does Sarge think of Roddy Piper having a figure made in the G.I. Joe series? Also how did he get the deal originally over two decades ago? Find Out!

This is truly a book on film, as Sarge pulls no punches in one of the most in-depth and honest shoots done in history.

AND THATS AN ORDER!!!

Shoot Interview with Nelson ''Big Dady V'' Frazier (DVD)

After getting his “big break” in 1993 by signing with the World Wrestling Federation, Frazier has wrestled through three notorious, influential, and memorable eras—the New Generation (1993-1995), the Attitude Era (1998-2001), and his most recent run through 2008.

Hear Frazier compare and contrast all three various locker rooms throughout his career. He’s seen it all and now hear him talk about it. How he adapted from locker room to locker room.

Hear his heartfelt comments on the late Bam Bam Bigelow and what he meant to him. Also, his thoughts on Jerry Lawler, Yokozuna, the Undertaker, Bret “the Hitman Hart” as a champion, the rise of King Mabel and how it affected his relationship with his best friend- Mo. What also happened to Oscar and how he was perceived by their peers.

For the first time from the man himself, hear his views of having to wrestle after Owen Hart’s tragic death in Kansas City in 1999. Should the pay-per-view have been stopped?
Finally, find out the reason behind the split of the 'Men on a Mission' tag team--and this is where things get a little emotional. Also, his thoughts on Vince McMahon's "big man fetish," winning the 1995 King of the Ring, the Viscera character, the World's Largest Love Machine persona, the original plan for the Big Daddy V gimmick and his talks with Vince, his WWE releases including 2008, his new movie career, thoughts on ROH, TNA, and it does not stop there. Not even close!

-Tyler Black "The Dead Have Risen" T-Shirt
-Delirious T-Shirt


----------



## smitlick

Picked up clash of the contenders, the french connection and return of the 187 in the bigten sale. Its nice to have an up to date collection for once.

Picked up DG USA - Open The Untouchable Gate as well. Still completely bemused as to why it costs $12 for International Shipping of 1 DVD...


----------



## FITZ

smitlick said:


> Picked up clash of the contenders, the french connection and return of the 187 in the bigten sale. Its nice to have an up to date collection for once.
> 
> Picked up DG USA - Open The Untouchable Gate as well. Still completely bemused as to why it costs $12 for International Shipping of 1 DVD...


Pretty sure Shingo and CIMA personally delivers every DVD and for international orders he has to kayak across the ocean to get to you. $12 is really a very price when you think about that.


----------



## McQueen

I want to get the Tyler Black "My chances of getting the title are dead" T-Shirt.

Sgt. Slaughter shoot sounds pretty interesting actually.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Supercard of Honor IV*

*1. Bonus Match from Take No Prisoners 2009*
Ernie Osiris vs Grizzly Redwood
*1/2

2. Erick Stevens vs Rhett Titus
**1/4

3. Chris Hero, Incognito & Eddie Edwards vs Kevin Steen, Magno & Jay Briscoe
***

4. Katsuhiko Nakajima vs Roderick Strong
***1/2

5. Bobby Dempsey vs Kamala
NR

*6. Four Corner Survival*
Claudio Castagnoli vs Brent Albright vs El Generico vs Blue Demon Jr
**3/4

7. Alex Koslov vs Bryan Danielson
***1/2

8. D-Lo Brown vs Colt Cabana
***

*9. GHC Junior Heavyweight Title*
KENTA vs Davey Richards
****1/2
Must agree with Davey. Thats definitely what ROH is about.. Weird editing choice tho...

10. Jimmy Jacobs & Austin Aries vs Tyler Black & Necro Butcher
***1/4
Why was this following KENTA/Richards?

*11. ROH World Title Match*
Nigel McGuiness vs Jerry Lynn
****


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*ROH Glory By Honor VIII*

*Rhett Titus vs. Colt Cabana*
**

*Dark City Fight Club vs. Cheech and Cloudy*
**1/2

*Kenny Omega vs. Claudio Castagnoli*
***

*FOUR CORNER SURVIVAL: Delirious vs. Roderick Strong vs. Sonjay Dutt vs. Grizzly Redwood* 
***3/4

*ROH WORLD TAG TITLE/LADDER WAR II: The American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico* 
****

*Chris Hero vs. Eddie Kingston*
**3/4

*ROH WORLD TITLE MATCH: Austin Aries vs. Petey Williams* 
****
_Only bad thing about it was the crowd. Very, very good match if you payed attention. Super Canadian Destroyer was absolutely crazy._

*Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The Young Bucks*
****1/4

*Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness*
***3/4

By far the best ROH show this year. IMO, far better than SOHIV. ​


----------



## McQueen

Petey Williams is incapable of having a good match.


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH – Glory By Honor VIII: The Final Countdown
*


Rhett Titus vs. Colt Cabana - **

Dark City Fight Club vs. Cheech and Cloudy - **1/4

Kenny Omega vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***1/4

*Four Corner Survival*
Delirious vs. Roderick Strong vs. Sonjay Dutt vs. Grizzly Redwood - ***1/2

*ROH World Tag Team Titles - Ladder War II*
The American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico - ***1/2 

Chris Hero vs. Eddie Kingston - ***1/4

*ROH World Title*
Austin Aries vs. Petey Williams - ***

Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The Young Bucks - ***3/4

Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness - ****


The show overall was fine but just something off about the night didn't help the flow to me. Didn't think LWII was close to the original and Aries/Petey was what it was. Surprised how good the 4CS was though.​


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Take No Prisoners 2009*

*1. Bonus Match*
Rhett Titus vs Bushwhacker Luke
*1/4
I can't believe Bushwhacker Luke continues to be booked by ROH he cant run at all.... Surely it would benefit them more to have a student take on Titus. 

2. Ace Steel vs Colt Cabana
**3/4
Nice to hear Nigel on commentary. Nigel > Lenny Leonard.

3. Chris Hero, Incognito & The American Wolves vs Jay Briscoe, Magno & Steenerico
***1/4
Fun 8 Man. Quite enjoy a sprinkling of Lucha.

*4. No DQ War*
Jimmy Jacobs vs Necro Butcher
***3/4
Hating the changes to entrance music a lot... Jimmy having Necros hair in his mouth is disgusting.

5. Claudio Castagnoli vs Brent Albright vs Blue Demon Jr
**3/4

6. Alex Koslov vs Roderick Strong
***1/2

*7. ROH World Title Four Corner Survival*
Jerry Lynn vs Erick Stevens vs Bryan Danielson vs D-Lo Brown
***1/2-***3/4

8. Austin Aries & Katsuhiko Nakajima vs Tyler Black & KENTA
****1/4


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Another thing I have to add. I love Chris Hero on commentary.


----------



## KingKicks

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lBhIWDQZyE

Well this is certainly going to be an interesting alliance.


----------



## kwjr86

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> *ROH Glory By Honor VIII*
> 
> *Rhett Titus vs. Colt Cabana*
> **
> 
> *Dark City Fight Club vs. Cheech and Cloudy*
> **1/2
> 
> *Kenny Omega vs. Claudio Castagnoli*
> ***
> 
> *FOUR CORNER SURVIVAL: Delirious vs. Roderick Strong vs. Sonjay Dutt vs. Grizzly Redwood*
> ***3/4
> 
> *ROH WORLD TAG TITLE/LADDER WAR II: The American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico*
> ****
> 
> *Chris Hero vs. Eddie Kingston*
> **3/4
> 
> *ROH WORLD TITLE MATCH: Austin Aries vs. Petey Williams*
> ****
> _Only bad thing about it was the crowd. Very, very good match if you payed attention. Super Canadian Destroyer was absolutely crazy._
> 
> *Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The Young Bucks*
> ****1/4
> 
> *Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness*
> ***3/4
> 
> By far the best ROH show this year. IMO, far better than SOHIV. ​


Very happy to see someone else giving credit to Aries vs. Petey. I thought it was one of hell of a match with the perfect ending.


----------



## will94

Benjo™ said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lBhIWDQZyE
> 
> Well this is certainly going to be an interesting alliance.


This is going to be epic. EPIC.


----------



## FITZ

kwjr86 said:


> Very happy to see someone else giving credit to Aries vs. Petey. I thought it was one of hell of a match with the perfect ending.


Perfect ending? Petey wasn't even on the floor for the whole 20 count from what I remember. 

Good to see the matches getting the credit they deserve from most people. I'm really looking forward to seeing Briscoes/Young Bucks again as I was really worn out by the time that match rolled around.


----------



## S-Mac

Good to hear that Corino is going to team up with Steen this could be pure awesomeness


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Double Feature II*

*The Hunt Begins*

1. Jimmy Jacobs vs Tyler Black
***1/2

*2. Four Corner Survival*
Jay Briscoe vs Roderick Strong vs Kenny Omega vs Austin Aries
***
Is the crowd really dead or am i imagining things? Lol at Omega completely missing the moonsault...

3. The Embassy (Jimmy Rave & Claudio Castagnoli) vs Colt Cabana & Brent Albright
***
YES!!!! The return of toilet paper throwing ... So good to see Nana and the Embassy back. The one that hit Nana in the face was quality. 

4. The American Wolves & Sylvain Grenier vs Steenerico & Bryan Danielson
***1/4

*Tag Title Classic*

1. Claudio Castagnoli vs Colt Cabana
**3/4

2. Austin Aries, Kenny King & Rhett Titus vs Kenny Omega, Kevin Steen & Generico Dos
***1/4-***1/2

*3. Markham Street Fight*
Jimmy Jacobs vs Delirious
***1/2

4. Jay Briscoe vs Roderick Strong
***1/2-***3/4
*
5. ROH Tag Team Title Match*
The American Wolves vs Tyler Black & Bryan Danielson
****1/2

Finally catching up a bit with all the dvds i have lying around in my room. Finished the last 3 matches of SCOHIV and then caught TNP 09 and DFII today which is a decent achievement for me. Still far behind tho.


----------



## Platt

Comp update from me

Best Of Bryan Danielson In ROH 12 Discs $36
Best Of Nigel McGuinness in ROH 9 Discs $30
Bryan Danielson The Final Countdown Tour 5 Discs $20
The American Wolves 9 Discs $25

Matchlistings can all be found here http://platt222.webs.com/mycompsmatchlistings.htm


----------



## FITZ

I need to watch Double Feature II as well but I'm in the terrible habit of buying DVDs faster than I can watch them. 

And were there matches cut from The Hunt Begins?

Almost done with Death Before Dishonor VI, going to finish up MCMG/Steenerico, grab some lunch, watch the main event, post my ratings, ace my psych final in a few hours, go home, relax for a little, go to work, work, come home, play some Madden, and than go to bed. 

Just thought that everyone should know what I planned on doing the rest of the day.


----------



## smitlick

What do you mean cut from hunt begins? They only showed 4 matches from it.


----------



## FITZ

smitlick said:


> What do you mean cut from hunt begins? They only showed 4 matches from it.


I was just wondering what they didn't show and how many matches they cut from the Double Feature DVD.


----------



## smitlick

They cut 5 matches. None of which look any good whatsoever. I remember haze took on lufisto at hunt begins but cant remember much else.


----------



## jawbreaker

They also cut I believe a Chris Hero vs. Franky the Mobster match, which sucked, and something involving Necro, and perhaps Delirious as well.


----------



## FITZ

Wasn't expecting any of the matches that got cut were worth watching, just wondering what the overall show was like.

Death Before Dishonor VI

The Briscoe Brothers vs. The Vulture Squad

Nice quick match that never slowed down, which for the length that it went isn't all that impressive. Still it was lot's of fun and got the crowd going. I also think this was Mark's first match back after an injury so you can't really ask for too much out of him.
**1/4, which is still pretty high for such a short match.

Chris Hero vs. Delirious 

Another solid match here. Lots of headbutts from Delirious and a lot of elbow strikes from "That Young Knockout Kid." Crowd got into the match and Delirious was looking pretty good. Nothing spectacular but for the second match on a card good stuff.
**3/4

Roderick Strong vs. Eddie Edwards

Hard hitting (when isn't a Strong match hard hitting?) and they kept a pretty fast pace with some good wrestling. Sweet and Sour Inc. at ringside really made this one and the previous match entertaining. Nothing all that spectacular to make the match stand out though.
**3/4

NWA Championship Match:
Adam Pearce (c) vs. Brent Albright

I've heard so much about this match and thought that there was no way it could live up to what I was expecting. It did. 
The best NWA Title Match in what has to be a really long time. They really captivated the crowd amd put on a classic. 
****1/2

Necro Butcher vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Austin Aries

Basically set up like a handicap match as Necro made his entrance with Jacobs and it was rather obvious that they were aligned together. That being said necro Butcher did very little early on as he spent most of the match outside the ring but as the match wore on the signs of the Necro/Jacobs alliance began to really wear down.

The breaking down of their relationship was great booking as Necro and Jacobs had a match coming up in 2 weeks and seeing Necro break away from the AOFT was a good move. Maybe not the best match from a wrestling standpoint, but it was smart booking as it advanced multiple storylines at once. The fact that it told a interesting story made up for the not so awesome wrestling. 
**3/4

"How would you like to be the meat in a Motor City Sandwich?" 

Naomichi Marufuji vs. Go Shiozaki 

I've seen a few Pro Wrestling NOAH matches before and this was a lot like most of the matches only it had the pluses of an American crowd and English commentary. That being said I loved the way the match was structured with big spots thrown in throughout the match yet the match kept a somewhat slow and deliberate pace and things would pick up every few minutes with either some stiffness or a big spot or two. 

Great stuff throughout the match and they were given plenty of time. This was a great showcase of the wrestling that NOAH has to offer.
****

Motor City Machine Guns vs. Kevin Steen and El Generico

I just to point out how well these teams mesh, almost like they were made to face each other. Steen and the MCMG are both so cocky and they do a great job of pissing each other off. Generico being a pure babyface is a nice mix to this as well because you don't want a match with 4 tweeners. 

Theese guys delivered and put on a really strong tag match. I was thinking either 3-3/4 or giving it the full 4 but since of the awesome line from Shelly earlier in the night...
****

ROH World Championship Match
Four Corner Elimination Match

Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Nigel McGuninness(c) 

Amazing how times change. The crowd wanted Tyler to take the belt so badly here and they were so dissapointed when he came up short. This was a great way to end the show as this was a blast, we saw a great Claudio heel turn, The continuing title chase by Black, Dragon getting screwed out of the match, and Nigel getting a ton of heat for flat out beating Tyler. 
****1/4

Overall an amazing show. 4 matches at the 4* mark or better is simply incredible. The undercard matches were quick and fun as well. Well worth a watch.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

Platt said:


> Comp update from me
> 
> Best Of Bryan Danielson In ROH 12 Discs $36
> *Best Of Nigel McGuinness in ROH 9 Discs $30*
> Bryan Danielson The Final Countdown Tour 5 Discs $20
> *The American Wolves 9 Discs $25*
> 
> Matchlistings can all be found here http://platt222.webs.com/mycompsmatchlistings.htm


Why are those 2 different prices even though they have the same amount of discs? 

I'll probably pick up the Nigel comp after Christmas .


----------



## Platt

Because they are :argh:

Or because I forgot to change the price of the Wolves one when I added the newest disc.

Oh and I'll be finishing off the McGuinness/Danielson comp tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

lol .

Are you still planning on adding another disc to the Nigel/Danielson feud comp? I know their other matches not on the original discs are on the Nigel set, but the comp looks incomplete without them  .


----------



## Platt

Yeah edited that in too late by the looks of it. I have 3 matches to add I think unless there's any HDNet matches between them haven't looked yet.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

Ahh, nice one . Will be getting that disc and the Nigel comp from you after Christmas for sure then .


----------



## seabs

*There wasn't any Dragon/Nigel stuff on HDNet chris *


----------



## Lost10

New Video Wire: _http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIIpe8izix4_


----------



## Platt

Nigel/Dragon disc 7 is now done.


----------



## Groovemachine

Nice little Videowire there. Loved the follow-up to Steen's heel turn, I'm really intrigued to see where there go from here. Good promo by Kingston as well. I'd actually love to see him move into the World Title picture. The promos between Kingston and Aries would be gold, and I reckon they could pull out a pretty decent match as well.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

The following OOP titles are now up for auction on ebay.

Evolution of a Phenom: The Best of AJ Styles Vol. 2 - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220530804347&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

The Champ is Here: The Best of Samoa Joe Vol. 2 - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220530804347&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Straight Shootin' w/ Samoa Joe & CM Punk [3/10/2005] - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220530574745&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Joe vs. Punk II [10/16/2004] - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220530571008&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

The Homecoming [7/23/2005] - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220530572403&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Punk: The Final Chapter [8/13/2005] - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220530574004&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Vendetta [11/5/2005] - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220530574867&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Final Battle 2005 [12/17/2005] - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220530749186&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Fifth Year Festival: Philly [2/17/2007] - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220530755504&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Supercard of Honor II [3/31/2007] - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220530760439&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Driven 2007 2 disc special collector's cover edition [6/23/2007] - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220530767113&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

New Horizons [7/26/2008] - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220530770299&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Battle of the Best [9/13/2008] - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220530798111&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Why such high starting bids? *I will be giving away free DVDs to the winner. If the final bid is under $30, I will give away two extra DVDs. A final bid of $30 and up will result in three extra DVDs. A final bid of $40 and up will result in FOUR extra DVDs. Note to international bidders outside of Canada - I will NOT be shipping any NTSC DVDs to you due to the region code difficulties. Also, it is first come, first serve - the first winning bidder to contact me regarding a DVD he wants is the one who will get that DVD. Check the auctions for the list of DVDs I'm giving away.*


----------



## smitlick

my black friday order arrived today with all four final countdown tour shows. The covers in hand dont look as bad as they do on the net, sad bit is i have like 10 shows to get through before i even reach them.

EDIT 
just finished A Cut Above

*ROH - A Cut Above*

1. Eddie Edwards vs Bryan Danielson
**3/4
No Bobby Cruise?? Eddie and singles wrestling should be avoided...

*2. Four Corner Survival *
Rasche Brown vs Silas Young vs Matt Cross vs Claudio Castagnoli
**1/4
Whats with Claudio and 4 Ways...

3. Grizzly Redwood vs Jimmy Rave
*
Uhh the wood/osiris bit was weird......actually the whole aftermath was just weird.

4. The Phoenix Twins vs Austin Aries & Rhett Titus
**1/2
Aries is awesome...

5. Chris Hero vs Colt Cabana
***

6. Egotistico Fantastico vs Jimmy Jacobs
**1/2

7. Davey Richards vs Tyler Black
***1/2-***3/4

8. The Dark City Fight Club vs Kevin Steen & Jay Briscoe
***
*
9. ROH World Title Match*
Jerry Lynn vs Tyler Black
***3/4
Awful cut roddy suffered...

Good show as has been the last few. At this point im rather confused as to why people are shitting on ROH in 09, they still seem to put on some great matches.


----------



## seabs

*ROH Glory By Honor V Night 1*

*Dunn & Marcos vs Rhett Titus & Pelle Primaeu*
_1/2*_

*Dunn & Marcos vs Kings Of Wrestling*
_*1/2_

*Colt Cabana vs Jimmy Jacobs vs Jack Evans vs Ricky Reyes*
_***_

*Nigel McGuinness vs Christopher Daniels*
_***1/2_

*Austin Aries vs Davey Richards*
_****_

*Delirious vs Shane Hagadorn*
_*_

*Samoa Joe vs Roderick Strong*
_****1/4_

*KENTA & Naomichi Marafuji vs Briscoes*
_****_

*Overall:*
_Minus some filler matches a great show._​


----------



## Platt

Can't believe how many ROH shows are OOP now 74, 18 of which were in the last 2 months.




TAKE 40-45% OFF YOUR ORDER
Thursday, December 24, 2009

CHRISTMAS WEEKEND SALE- TAKE 40%-45% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!

Ring of Honor is celebrating the holiday season with our last big sale of 2009. You can now save 40%-45% off your order on all items listed on the website with no minimum purchase. This sale includes all DVD's, tickets, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com. All orders up to $75 save 40% off the order. Orders that are $75 and up save 45% off the order. 

This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events.

To redeem your 40% Off Coupon for orders under $75 just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: christmas40 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

To redeem your 45% Off Coupon for orders $75 and above just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: christmas45 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Offer ends on Monday, December 27th at 9 AM EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates and ROH DVD Subscription Packages are not included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on new orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above. Offer is good while supplies last.


----------



## Mark.

Read the full review here: http://www.wrestlesoup.com/2009/12/roh-final-countdown-tour-boston-review_24.html


*ROH Final Countdown Tour: Boston*


*Up In Smoke vs The Young Bucks - ***1/4

Sonjay Dutt vs Delirious - **1/2

Four Corner Survival
Claudio Castagnoli vs Petey Williams vs Chris Hero vs El Generico - ***1/4

Boston Street Fight
Kevin Steen vs Eddie Edwards - ***1/4


Roderick Strong vs Nigel McGuinness*

Was pretty dissapointed by this, unfortunately. The crowd seemed to be a lot more interested in the fact Nigel was leaving (and who can blame them?) than the actual match, meaning they were lively during Nigel's entrance and his post-match promo, but were practically dead during the match. Shame, because a good crowd could've made up for an otherwise lackluster match. Nigel is still sloppy from his injuries, but I will give him credit for being a real fun personality in this match, and credit to Roderick for selling a lariat brilliantly. We all know Nigel can't put to much into them anymore, but they way Roderick bumped for it made it look great. Nigel's interactions with the crowd were good fun, such as getting them to chant "Same old shit!" at HIS OWN MOVES. Basically mocking them for the way they treated him the last couple years and how they're suddenly very appreciative of him. Based on their previous matches, I thought this could've been great but it's unfair to expect Nigel to perform at the quality he was back then. Unfortunately, the quiet crowd (properly quiet, I'm watching this without commentary) didn't help things and neither did the really slow pace.

****1/2*


*Colt Cabana & Kenny Omega vs Austin Aries & Rhett Titus - ***1/2*


*Davey Richards vs Bryan Danielson*

My goodness, this was epic. I thought this was going to be a dissapointment. From the way Davey's been performing recently, tending to forget whether he's a face or heel, going into complete overkill (looking at the DGUSA Shingo match), I thought this might be the same, but this is a MOTYC that has overtaken Davey/KENTA on my list. What I loved about this was that Davey was getting some serious heat for a change and behaving like a proper heel, at least until the match was over, and I can somewhat forgive him since the whole Dragon situation is emotional and the time and place for it to work. The heat he got from the crowd was great, Jimmy Rave heat. Meaning plenty "Davey sucks dick" chants. My favourite chant being "You just got your f*cking head kicked in!". There was a lot of little things to enjoy in this match. Unfortunately, Davey started to get back into familiar territory with his dive into the crowd and a Shooting Star Press, which detracted a bit from this. I think it may have been his first successful SSP onto a downed opponent in the ring, though, which I guess counts for something, but I dunno. One part I loved was Davey, broken and weakly slapping Dragon in the face, only firing Dragon up. This match has its flaws, it was typical Davey but at the same time he wasn't acting like a complete babyface and was getting heat from the crowd. His selling was better than it's been lately and Dragon was usual great Dragon. Fantastic match.

*****1/2*​


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

LOL. No way I'm paying $26 for the World Title set, which is the only thing they have that I want. Notice the WWE shit got jacked up.

Btw, part 1 of my 3 part Xmas gift is available in the indy media section.


----------



## FITZ

Platt said:


> Can't believe how many ROH shows are OOP now 74, 18 of which were in the last 2 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TAKE 40-45% OFF YOUR ORDER
> Thursday, December 24, 2009
> 
> CHRISTMAS WEEKEND SALE- TAKE 40%-45% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!
> 
> Ring of Honor is celebrating the holiday season with our last big sale of 2009. You can now save 40%-45% off your order on all items listed on the website with no minimum purchase. This sale includes all DVD's, tickets, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com. All orders up to $75 save 40% off the order. Orders that are $75 and up save 45% off the order.
> 
> This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events.
> 
> To redeem your 40% Off Coupon for orders under $75 just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: christmas40 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.
> 
> To redeem your 45% Off Coupon for orders $75 and above just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: christmas45 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.
> 
> Offer ends on Monday, December 27th at 9 AM EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates and ROH DVD Subscription Packages are not included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on new orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above. Offer is good while supplies last.


Thank you so much for posting this. I just bought 2 front row balcony seats for the 8th Anniversary show for less than $80 with shipping because of the 45% off sale.


----------



## KaijuFan

Woo! Thanks ROH! Decided to catch up on all the PWG goodness I've been missing out on this year this year. Nabbed up: Against The Grain, Speed Of Sound, Secret Of Guerrilla Island, and 100. Honestly, for 45 bucks how could I not pass that up?


----------



## Meteora2004

Was gonna get two 3rd row ringside tickets for 8AS, but I decided to just wait till the next NYC show so I could get 2nd row, since those are only $50 now; ended up grabbing two 2nd row balcony tickets for $44 total, which is amazing. Depending on how much cash I get for Christmas I might order a couple DVDs this weekend, as well.


----------



## Corey

Just made my first ever PWG order. Got the ''Sells Out'' Best Of set off the ROH website. Figured it's undoubtedly the best way to introduce me into the company. Match listing looks incredible, pretty excited about it. Random question, is it just because of christmas that ROH is out of like half their dvds? Seems like they've really been cleaned out...


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

It's the great sales lately why ROH has had its stock cleaned out. I'm sure they're thrilled to clear out the space.


----------



## smitlick

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Just made my first ever PWG order. Got the ''Sells Out'' Best Of set off the ROH website. Figured it's undoubtedly the best way to introduce me into the company. Match listing looks incredible, pretty excited about it. Random question, is it just because of christmas that ROH is out of like half their dvds? Seems like they've really been cleaned out...


yeah they've had like 4 40% off sales in the past month or so. Been great for people trying to fill holes in their collections and great for ROH cause they get rid of a lot of stock.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I for one am very happy about it, as I now have two more OOP items, Proving Ground 2008 and Seventh Anniversary Show, to make help me make some profit and clear out other DVDs that I don't want.


----------



## FITZ

So I just opened my Glory by Honor VIII DVD that I got for Christmas. Instead of getting the 2 disc set with the whole show on it my DVD case has two copies of Disc 1...fpalm


----------



## stinger-splash

Can someone give me a few of Nigel's best matches in ROH? I've seen his work in TNA and I'd love to see more of him. I've seen his match was Danielson at Unified and I want to see more.


----------



## KingKicks

Any match with Danielson is worth checking out especially Driven 2007 and the 6th Anniversary Show.

To name a few other matches:

vs. Roderick Strong (ROH Death Before Dishonor IV and ROH Driven 2008)
vs. Naomichi Marufuji (ROH Glory By Honor V Night 2 and ROH Final Battle 2008)
vs. Jimmy Rave (ROH Fifth Year Festival: Finale)
vs. Takeshi Morishima (ROH Fighting Spirit)
vs. El Generico (ROH Age of Insanity)


----------



## Lost10

It's an off topic question but I wonder if there's any way to join the ROH Message Board. I've emailed ROH but I got no answer...


----------



## Corey

Apparently registration has been turned off, idk why. 

Benjo's Nigel list is pretty spot on, figure I'll throw a couple more out there.

vs. Tyler Black (Take No Prisoners)
vs. Samoa Joe (FYF Liverpool)


----------



## KYSeahawks

got bored so downloaded some 2005 ROH and i must say I am entertained alot by 2005 ROH watching some matches from Back to Basics should have reviews of them soon


----------



## Meteora2004

taylorfitz said:


> So I just opened my Glory by Honor VIII DVD that I got for Christmas. Instead of getting the 2 disc set with the whole show on it my DVD case has two copies of Disc 1...fpalm


You got me all worried and made me open mine and check it, but my copy is fine; on a related note, I'm glad ROH went all out and used the flip tray rather than stacking the discs like they've done in the past.


----------



## peep4life

Benjo™ said:


> Any match with Danielson is worth checking out especially Driven 2007 and the 6th Anniversary Show.
> 
> To name a few other matches:
> 
> vs. Roderick Strong (ROH Death Before Dishonor IV and ROH Driven 2008)
> vs. Naomichi Marufuji (ROH Glory By Honor V Night 2 and ROH Final Battle 2008)
> vs. Jimmy Rave (ROH Fifth Year Festival: Finale)
> vs. Takeshi Morishima (ROH Fighting Spirit)
> vs. El Generico (ROH Age of Insanity)


A personal favorite Nigel match is against Aries at Rising above. I gave it ****3/4


----------



## KingKicks

peep4life said:


> A personal favorite Nigel match is against Aries at Rising above. I gave it ****3/4


I'm surprised this didn't even come to mind when listing those matches considering I love both that and the SOH3 match.


----------



## KYSeahawks

Just finished all the downloaded matches from ROH Back to Basics and I must say this was dvd I wanting to buy at one point and regret not seeing it sooner.

*ROH Back to Basics*

*#1 Contendership for ROH Tag Team Titles*
Spanky & CM Punk vs Jay Lethal & Samoa Joe-****

James Gibson vs Rocky Romero-***1/2

Roderick Strong vs Homicide-***1/2

Delirious vs Colt Cabana-**

Tag Team Main Event was good was expecting maybe a little better and ending kind of fell flat IMO.WTF were they going to do with Stevie.Gibson vs Romero was better than I expected not really a fan of Romero but man this was just great action all the way through.All I thought Homicide could do was brawl but after seeing some of his 05 work man can he go and him and roddy pulled out a good match really wanting to see Aries vs Homicide at Best of American Super Juniors.Speaking of that I have some matches downloaded from that as well and might watch and review in the next couple of days.Man 2005 ROH is great and far more enjoyable than any wrestling today (bar PWG).


----------



## FITZ

Meteora2004 said:


> You got me all worried and made me open mine and check it, but my copy is fine; on a related note, I'm glad ROH went all out and used the flip tray rather than stacking the discs like they've done in the past.


I was really hoping you got doubles of Disc 2. I need to find out who has doubles of Disc 2 so we can trade. 

I'm a little worried about getting my second disc since I bought the show at Final Battle and therefore have no receipt for it.


----------



## Platt

If they won't give you a new copy send them a photo of it.


----------



## Corey

*ROH: Bloodstained Honor*

ROH World Title Steel Cage Match: Samoa Joe(c) vs. Jay Briscoe 3/13/04 - ***** *(_it's never a good sign when the blood from your head sticks to the canvas...)_

Chicago Street Fight: Second City Saints (CM Punk & Ace Steel) vs. The Prophecy (BJ Whitmer & Dan Maff) 7/24/04 - *****1/2 *(_after being an ROH fan for over 3 years, really surprised I'd never seen this. absolutely incredible & my personal favorite match from the disc_)

Dog Collar Match: CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave 5/7/05 - ****1/2*

Steel Cage Warfare: Generation Next (Austin Aries, Roderick Strong, Jack Evans, Matt Sydal) vs. The Embassy (Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley, Abyss, Prince Nana) 12/3/05 - *****1/2 *(_40 minutes of sheer awesomeness_)

Ghetto Street Fight: Homicide vs. Colt Cabana 2/25/06 - ***3/4 *(_wasn't much a fan of this at all, don't really wanna see a squash x3. should've been the Chicago Street Fight from Better Than Our Best. low point of the dvd_)

Team ROH (Samoa Joe, Adam Pearce, BJ Whitmer) vs. Team CZW (Chris Hero, Super Dragon, Necro Butcher) 4/22/06 - *****1/2 *(_INSANE_)

Windy City Death Match: Colt Cabana vs.Jimmy Jacobs 2/24/07 - ***** *(_forgot how ridiculously bloody this was_)

Boston Street Fight: The Briscoes vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico - *****1/2 *(_the definition of a street fight, over half the match was fought in the crowd. big spot after big spot after crazy bump, etc. all selling was thrown out the window of course, but who the hell cares? haha_)​

*Overall: 10/10, A+, *****, Two Thumps Up*
_It's an incredible set of matches that I might say could be the best $10 I've ever spent. Thank you FYE, Koch, and ROH._​


----------



## Platt

IWA are running the best sale eva :lmao



> We will be having a dvd sale this Saturday (12-26-09) and Sunday (12-27-09) . The sale will be for dvds only. *They will not be in boxes or have cover art. They will come in paper sleeves.*
> 
> Single night shows will be $8.00 and 2 day shows will be $16.00. The new "Legacy of Violence" dvd will count as a 2 day show.
> 
> There will be a $40.00 minimum order. If you spend $80.00 or more , your shipping will be free in US. (International shipping rates apply).This sale comes with a 10 day delivery guarantee after you payment has been received.
> 
> If you have credit (i.e. refunds from us) you can use that if you like.
> 
> You can send your orders to Jim at [email protected]. He can let you know your total.
> 
> Thanks, Patti


----------



## cobray

peep4life said:


> A personal favorite Nigel match is against Aries at Rising above. I gave it ****3/4


-Dude that match is so awesome that its ridiculous (at that time) to think that the WWE wouldn't offer both of these guys a contract.
-This match is the closest to a 5 star match possible and my personal MOTY for that particular year


----------



## jawbreaker

Five years ago today, Austin Aries won the ROH World Title from Samoa Joe. Here's a quick star rating for the show on which it happened, Final Battle 2004.

1. Jimmy Jacobs vs Trent Acid - **
2. Deranged & Lacey vs Angel Dust & Becky Bayless - *
3. Homicide vs Josh Daniels - **1/4
4. John Walters vs Jimmy Rave - *** (The ending made very little sense)
5. Maff/Whitmer vs Carnage Crew - **
6. Jay Lethal vs The Generic Weapon of Masked Destruction: **3/4
7. Corino/Punk vs Strong/Shelley - ***1/4
8. Low Ki vs Bryan Danielson - ***1/2
9. Austin Aries vs Samoa Joe - ****1/2

The ME saved what was otherwise a pretty mediocre show. And if Aries hadn't won, this show would have been completely skippable. I did like Walters joining the Embassy though, just because of the manner in which it happened.


----------



## smitlick

The corino/punk tag was pretty awesome.


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH – Clash Of The Contenders*



Kevin Steen vs. Roderick Strong - ***

*SHIMMER Challenge Match*
MsChif vs. Nicole Matthews - **

*Four Corner Survival*
Colt Cabana vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Petey Williams vs. Ace Steel - **1/2

Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The House of Truth - ***1/2 - ***3/4
_Actually a little surprised how much I liked this match. HOT is a fine team, even if Truth Martini gets on my nerves constantly. _

Davey Richards vs. Kenny Omega - ****
_A little better then their match at PWG's 99. Omega's best match in ROH so far._

The Young Bucks vs. Kenny King & Rhett Titus - ***1/4

Tyler Black vs. Chris Hero - ***1/2

*ROH World Title*
Austin Aries vs. Delirious - ***1/4​


----------



## smitlick

ROH - Third Anniversary Celebration Pt 3
ROH World Title Match
Austin Aries vs Samoa Joe
****
Good match but nowhere near the FB04 match


----------



## KingKicks

From the looks of KC's ratings, Clash of the Contenders looks like an overall pretty enjoyable show.


----------



## Devildude

Speaking of Omega, he's wrestling on New Years Eve at Korakuen Hall the lucky devil. However, his opponent isn't who you'd expect...



> NEO "CARNIVAL 2009" December 31, 2009
> Korakuen Hall
> 
> 3. Natsuki*Taiyo vs Kenny Omega


Who is Natsuki Taiyo you ask?










Only in Japan.


----------



## Corey

*ROH - Best of Paul London: Please Don't Die!*

Paul London vs. Spanky (Road To The Title) - ****1/2 *(_very good back and forths match, these guys have had quite the journey in 7 years_)

Winner Gets an ROH Contract: Paul London & Don Juan vs. Michael Shane & Bio-Hazard (Crowning A Champion) - ***3/4 *(_decent little tag match, Don Juan was pretty bad while Bio-Hazrd was fairly decent minus the terrible hairdo. side note: guy who got the pin or submission got the contract, not the team... thank god. some post match stuff is shown_)

Paul London vs. Michael Shane (Honor Invades Boston) - **** *(_predictable ending I wasn't a big fan of, which dropped it 1/4* for me. not bad. more post match stuff_)

Street Fight: Paul London vs. Michael Shane (Unscripted) - *****1/4-****1/2 *(_awesome, awesome match. basically the match that introduced me into ROH a few years back, and it still never gets old. crowd chants "Match of the Year!" afterwards, would've been really cool to see this on the Bloodstained Honor dvd_)

#1 Contender's Trophy Semi-Finals: Paul London vs. EZ Money (Night of the Butcher) - ****1/4 *(_EZ Money was REALLY impressive, quick finish but a very nice little addidition to the set nonetheless_)

#1 Contender's Trophy Finals: Paul London vs. "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson (Night of the Butcher) - *****-****1/4 *(_excellent. great match, very stiff, loved the ending. hearing Paul put over Danielson as "the best wrestler in this industry and in the country" was nice to see as well_)

Winner Gets an ROH Title Shot: Paul London vs. AJ Styles vs. Low Ki (One Year Anniversary Show) - ***** *(_pretty damn good I must say. very stiff, might even go a 1/4* higher. probably my favorite 3-way in ROH history. yet another Match of the Year chant from the crowd_)

ROH World Title: Xavier(c) vs. Paul London (One Year Anniversary Show) - ****1/2 *(_this was directly after the 3-way, so my hat is off to Paul for putting up one hell of an effort. at times it's sloppy obviously because Paul is fatigued like hell but it's still a very well put together match that tells a good story and gets you into it. get to see a young Mickie James as well_)

ROH World Title & London's Farewell: Samoa Joe(c) vs. Paul London (Death Before Dishonor) - ****1/4 *(_Paul shakes just about everyone's hand and hugs a bunch of people from the crowd during his entrance, until he's cut off by Joe's music. haha. the match itself I didn't think was anything to blow you away, but it was pretty solid. it was more about the moment than the match though anyway. locker room clears out to the ring and Paul gives a speech and everything. such a classy way to go out_)


*Overall: ***1/2*
_Paul's nuts, that's about all I have to say. There's a moment where you have to say please don't die in just about all of these matches. If you could find this somewhere where it doesn't cost you an arm and a leg, I'd highly recommend you pick it up. Showcases what early ROH was all about and how it got to where it is today. This and the best of AJ Vol. 2 were the first ROH dvds I ever bought, and I still have them both. That shows you the rewatch value._​


----------



## smitlick

ROH - Trios Tournament 2005
Homicide & The Havana Pitbulls vs Generation Next
***

ROH - Back To Basics
Delirious vs Colt Cabana
**1/2
Fun but short

ROH - Stalemate
Double Stakes Four Corner Survival
Nigel McGuiness vs Alex Shelley vs Samoa Joe vs Colt Cabana
***1/2


Plus my copy of DGUSA - Open The Untouchable Gate arrived today. Love the sticker you get when you order from them.


----------



## 5hadow

*Chikara - Hiding In Plain Sight*

F.I.S.T. vs. Incoherence - ***1/4

Ariel vs. Sara Del Ray - **1/2

Eddie Kingston & Grizzly Redwood vs. Delirious vs. UltraMantis Black - ***1/4

Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw vs. Claudio Castagnoli & Bryan Danielson - ****1/4

2.0 & Unstable vs. Carpentar Ant, Green Ant, Dasher Hatfield, Lince Dorado & Colt Cabana - N/A (Comedy match)

Player Uno vs. Player Dos - ***1/2

Osirian Portal vs. The Colony - ***3/4

My first time watching a Chikara DVD and I got to say, it was a good one.​


----------



## WillTheBloody

smitlick said:


> ROH - Stalemate
> Double Stakes Four Corner Survival
> Nigel McGuiness vs Alex Shelley vs Samoa Joe vs Colt Cabana
> ***1/2


I've always wanted to watch this match but I've never found a good rip.


----------



## smitlick

WillTheBloody said:


> I've always wanted to watch this match but I've never found a good rip.


Its in the Indy Media area. Its one of the good shit uploads superdupersonic upped. Quality is good.


----------



## WillTheBloody

LMAO, I was just headed here to edit my post. God bless superdupersonic.


----------



## KingKicks

Just received my Black Friday order finally and I've got to agree with the others that said the FCT covers look better when you've got them. They seriously look WAY better.

Booo at receiving Kendrick and Bucks cover for Speed of Sound.


----------



## Kapone89

*NOAH - 01.13.2001*
Mitsuharu Misawa & Yoshinari Ogawa Vs. Shinya Hashimoto & Alexander Otsuka - ****3/4*


----------



## KaijuFan

New Shimmer dvd coming out soon.


----------



## Platt

Second best Shimmer cover eva.


----------



## Devildude

Excellent, more delicious SHIMMER action is always needed.

Anyone know when they're taping the next set of Volumes?


----------



## 5hadow

*Chikara - Throwing Life's Instructions Away*

Hallowicked vs. Ophidian - ***

Lince Dorado & Helios vs. The Badd Boyz - **3/4

Carpenter Ant vs. Amasis - **1/4

Player Dos vs. Yujiro Kushida - ***1/2

Claudio Castagnoli, Mike Quackenbush & Jorge Rivera vs. Order Of The Neo-Solat Temple - ***

The Throwbacks vs. F.I.S.T. - ***1/4

Loser Leaves Chikara: Hydra vs. Tim Donst - ***

The UnStable vs. The Colony - ***1/2

Gran Akuma vs. Jigsaw - ***3/4

Pretty enjoyable show.​


----------



## Platt

Devildude said:


> Excellent, more delicious SHIMMER action is always needed.
> 
> Anyone know when they're taping the next set of Volumes?


27 & 28 were taped in November. The next tapings were going to be after the next ROH Chicago show but it clashed with Chikara KOT Night 3 and DP didn't want to run without Daizee and Del Rey so he's called that off, no new date announced yet.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*ROH - Clash of the Contenders*

*Kevin Steen vs. Roderick Strong*
***

*SHIMMER CHALLENGE MATCH: MsChif vs. Nicole Matthews*
*3/4

*FOUR CORNER SURVIVAL: Colt Cabana vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Petey Williams vs. Ace Steel*
**1/2

*Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The House of Truth*
***

*Davey Richards vs. Kenny Omega *
****1/4+

*The Young Bucks vs. Kenny King & Rhett Titus *
***1/4

*Tyler Black vs. Chris Hero*
***1/2

*ROH WORLD TITLE MATCH: Austin Aries vs. Delirious*
***1/2
​


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

RF Video having a 40% off sale until Monday. Your chance to get 99, DDT4 2009, and Threemendous II at a decent price.


----------



## Blasko

superdupersonic said:


> RF Video having a 40% off sale until Monday. Your chance to get 99, DDT4 2009, and Threemendous II at a decent price.


 Pretty sure no one here would buy from He Who Shall Not Be Named.


----------



## ROHFan4Life

Im been wanting to buy my first PWG shows and 2009 seems to be PWG's year. I want to get DDT 4, Threemondous II, and Guerre Sans Frontieres. I went to Highspots and saw that they don't accept my credit card, so I was wonderingif ordering from PWG is good or do they only accept certain methods of payment. How long do PWG orders to NJ take?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Don't bother with PWG. Extremely unreliable. Go with RF instead, he's no different than the other carnies except that he got exposed for what he did. Buying a DVD from him, which he ships on time, is not gonna fund a terrorist organization.


----------



## Tarfu

No ethical shit will prevent me from taking advantage of a 40% off sale. Business is always business.

edit - Oh well, forget about it. The newest release they have is Threemendous II. Dirty pedophile. :side:


----------



## Meteora2004

No Guerre Sans Frontieres = NO BUYSZZZZ~~!!!!

Also, I got my tickets for 8AS in the mail today:


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

Blasko Clause said:


> Pretty sure no one here would buy from He Who Shall Not Be Named.


Chris Benoit is selling DVD's?

Totally got Platt's Best of Nigel in ROH today. Should be awesome .


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Nowhere to Run*
Nigel McGuiness vs Colt Cabana
***1/2

*ROH on HDNet - 28/3/09 - Episode 2*

1. Eddie Edwards vs Kevin Steen
**3/4

2. Daizee Haze vs Sara Del Rey
**1/4

3. Alex Payne vs Claudio Castagnoli
**
Lol Hogewood calls Claudio a Swede at the end of the match

4. Jay Briscoe vs Nigel McGuiness
***1/4


----------



## FITZ

Meteora2004 said:


> No Guerre Sans Frontieres = NO BUYSZZZZ~~!!!!
> 
> Also, I got my tickets for 8AS in the mail today:


Is section 103 the one above the entrance ramp? 

I should be getting mine pretty soon as well. Really hoping that I don't end up with a corner seat.


----------



## Corey

Alright all you PWG fanatics, Chanukah Chaos(C's Are Silent) and Cruisin For A Bruisin. Worth a buy?


----------



## smitlick

Just spent $64 US at Pedostein.. Ended up being about $13 per dvd.

Picked up
2009 Balls Mahoney Shoot 
PWG 99
PWG 100
PWG DDT4 2009
PWG Threemendous II


----------



## jawbreaker

While we're talking about Pedostein, was he the color guy on ROH shows in like 2003?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I eventually plan on getting some JAPW from there. Gotta get the only Ki vs. Punk match that's easy to find on DVD.

And no he wasn't. His now deceased friend was.


----------



## Tarfu

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Alright all you PWG fanatics, Chanukah Chaos(C's Are Silent) and Cruisin For A Bruisin. Worth a buy?


Sadly I haven't seen either one of them, but I've heard nothing but great things about Chanukah Chaos.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Highspots.com welcomes our valued customers to the New Decade with our "January $20.10" Specials

From now until 1/31/2010 get DVD's, Figures, Books, 8x10 Promo Pictures, Necklaces and more for only $20.10!!

You receive 3 Ring Of Honor Wrestling DVD's for only $20.10. 

Best of all YOU pick the 3 titles you wish to receive from the drop down menu!! 

Battle of St. Paul
Better Than Our Best
Epic Encounter II
Final Battle 2007
Honor Reclaims Boston
How We Roll
Man Up
Rising Above 2008
Survival of the Fittest 2007
Time to Man Up


----------



## seabs

*ROH – Glory By Honor VIII: The Final Countdown*

*Rhett Titus vs. Colt Cabana* 
_*1/2_

*Dark City Fight Club vs. Cheech and Cloudy *
_***_

*Kenny Omega vs. Claudio Castagnoli *
_**3/4_

*Delirious vs. Roderick Strong vs. Sonjay Dutt vs. Grizzly Redwood *
_*1/2_

*The American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico - ROH World Tag Team Championships - Ladder War II*
_****_

*Chris Hero vs. Eddie Kingston *
_***1/2_

*Austin Aries vs. Petey Williams - ROH World Championship*
_**1/2_

*Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The Young Bucks *
_****_

*Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness *
_****1/4_

*Overall:*
_Best ROH show this year._​


----------



## Platt

RING OF HONOR BUY 3, GET 2 FREE DVD SALE!!!

You can now get 2 free Ring of Honor DVD's with every 3 you purchase. Non-ROH titles are not included in the sale. It is very important you read all of the directions below before placing your order:

1) You will receive 2 Free Ring of Honor DVD for every 3 you purchase. If you buy 6 DVD's you get 4 free, if you buy 9 DVD's you get 6 free, if you purchase 12 DVD's you get 8 free, etc.. There is no limit. Your regular priced & free selections must be a Ring of Honor, Straight Shootin, or Secrets of the Ring title. Non ROH titles are not included in this sale. You may add other items to your order but they would not count towards the sale promotion. 
2) Place the items you are ordering in the shopping cart at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. Write in your free selections in the "Special Instructions" section so you are not charged for the items. If you place your free items in the shopping cart you will be billed for them and adjustments will not be made.
3) Your free selections must be the lowest priced item you are buying.
4) This offer is good on all DVD's listed under the "Ring of Honor DVD's" & "Straight Shootin DVD" sections at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. NON ROH DVD ARE NOT INCLUDED IN THIS SALE. 

Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Monday, January 4th at noon EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com. 

*Please note the buy 3, get 2 free offer is ONLY good on Ring of Honor show titles, Best Of's, Straight Shootin', and Secrets of the Ring titles. This includes all ROH titles marked down in the "Weekly Specials" section.

INVENTORY CLEARANCE SALE!!!

With a new year upon us, we're clearing out some overstock and discontinued merchandise from our warehouse and passing along the savings to you, the customers. Read below for more information on the sale priced DVD's and where you can easily find them at ROHWrestling.com.

ALL STRAIGHT SHOOTIN & SECRETS OF THE RING TITLES- ONLY $3-$5 EACH

For a complete list of remaining in stock titles click here: 
http://www.rohwrestling.com/shoponline.asp?point=products&catid=200


ALL FULL IMPACT PRO (FIP) EVENT DVD'S 2004-2007 ONLY $5 EACH

For a complete list of remaining FIP title in stock click here:
http://www.rohwrestling.com/shoponline.asp?point=products&catid=217


SELECT RING OF HONOR "BEST OF" DVD'S SPECIALLY PRICED AT $4-$5 EACH

For a complete list of on sale title click here:
http://www.rohwrestling.com/shoponline.asp?catid=186


OVERSTOCK DVD SALE REDUCTION- GET DVD'S AT OVER 50% OFF REGULAR PRICE

For a complete list of DVD's in this category go to the "Weekly Sepcials" section or click here: http://www.rohwrestling.com/shoponline.asp?point=products&area=ws


NEW DVD RELEASES!!!

The following DVD's are now available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:

Survival of the Fittest 2009- Indianapolis, IN 10/10/09 (DVD)


Spoiler: cover














The annual Survival of the Fittest tournament features five qualifying matches with the winners advancing into the final Elimination Match. Also unlikely partners team up as Austin Aries & Davey Richards battle Jay & Mark Briscoe in tag action.
1. The Young Bucks vs.The House of Truth
2. SOTF QUALIFIER: Roderick Strong vs. Rhett Titus
3. SOTF QUALIFIER: Tyler Black vs. Kenny King
4. SOTF QUALIFIER: Kevin Steen vs. Colt Cabana
5. SOTF QUALIFIER: Claudio Castagnoli vs. Petey Williams
6. SOTF QUALIFIER: Kenny Omega vs. Chris Hero
7. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Austin Aries
8. SURVIVAL OF THE FITTEST FINAL ELIMINATION MATCH: Delirious vs. TBD vs. TBD vs. TBD vs. TBD vs. TBD

Bonus Footage:
-Ernesto Revisits Home
-Video Wire 10-5-09
-Preshow Match: Bobby Dempsey, Kyle O'Reilly & Ricochet Vs. Aaron Scott, Tommy Mercer & Shawn Schultz
-Austin Aries comments on SOTF
-Tyler Black post-match comments

Boiling Point- Edison, NJ 11/7/09 (DVD-Preorder)


Spoiler: cover














Features Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Chris Hero & Davey Richards in a tag team Grudge Match; Roderick Strong vs. Delirious; Tyler Black, Colt Cabana, & Grizzly Redwood vs. Austin Aries, Kenny King, & Rhett Titus; plus much more including three unreleased matches from April 2009.

This title is scheduled to begin shipping on January 14th!!!

1. Kenny Omega vs. Sonjay Dutt
2. Necro Butcher & Mark Briscoe vs. Erick Stevens & Joey Ryan
3. Jay Briscoe vs. Claudio Castagnoli
4. Tyler Black vs. Kenny King
5. Tyler Black, Colt Cabana, & Grizzly Redwood vs. Kenny King, Austin Aries, & Rhett Titus
5. Bobby Dempsey vs. Tony Kozina
6. Delirious vs. Roderick Strong
7. Chris Hero & Davey Richards vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico

Bonus Footage:
-Kenny King & Rhett Titus vs. Necro Butcher & Delirious (previously unreleased match, The Hunt Begins- Montreal, Quebec 4/17/09, edited with no commentary)
-Brent Albright vs. Jimmy Rave (previously unreleased match, Tag Title Classic- Markham, Ontario 4/18/09, edited with no commentary)
-Chris Hero vs. Necro Butcher (previously unreleased match, Tag Title Classic- Markham, Ontario 4/18/09, edited with no commentary)
-Video Wire 11-9-09
-Preshow Match : Bravados & Kyle O'Reilly vs. Gino Giovanni, Tony Nees & Tommaso Ciampa


----------



## jawbreaker

Those covers look kinda cartoony, but not altogether horrible.


----------



## smitlick

The survival of the fittest cover looks great but the boiling point one is shit. Will pick them eventually.


----------



## KingCrash

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Alright all you PWG fanatics, Chanukah Chaos(C's Are Silent) and Cruisin For A Bruisin. Worth a buy?


Chanukah Chaos is good for a B level show but you can pass on Cruisin' if you can find the Dragon/Richards vs. Cape Fear match.

And the Boiling Point DVD cover isn't the reason for not purchasing the show, that card is. Guess that's why they dumped the rest of the early 09 Canada doubleshot on the DVD.


----------



## jawbreaker

Yeah, no plans to get Boiling Point here. SOTF looks like a really good show though.


----------



## kwjr86

When is BOLA coming out? I hope soon, I cant wait to see those shows.


----------



## KingKicks

Definitely going to get SOTF soon, quite like the cover even though Petey Williams looks out of place on it.

Boiling Point I'll buy eventually but the card is pretty much the worst ROH card this year.


----------



## KingCrash

kwjr86 said:


> When is BOLA coming out? I hope soon, I cant wait to see those shows.


They're shooting for a middle of Jan. release along with PWG Sells Out Vol. 2.


----------



## Corey

Big fan of the SOTF cover, not so much for Boiling Point.

BOLA comes out in mid January.

Is there a consensus opinion on the best PWG shows of all time?


----------



## Meteora2004

taylorfitz said:


> Is section 103 the one above the entrance ramp?
> 
> I should be getting mine pretty soon as well. Really hoping that I don't end up with a corner seat.


It's the section we sat in for FB, which is right across from it. If you want to get seats in a certain section, just ask for them in the special instructions box when you're placing your order and ROH will send them to you if they're available.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Big fan of the SOTF cover, not so much for Boiling Point.
> 
> BOLA comes out in mid January.
> 
> Is there a consensus opinion on the best PWG shows of all time?


All Star Weekend V Night 1
BOLA 2007 Night 3
Life During Wartime
99
DDT4 2009
Threemendous II
Guerre Sans Frontieres


----------



## Zombiekid29

LOL at Ring of Honor trying to pass off Steenerico vs Richards & Hero as a legit main event.


----------



## 5hadow

*Chikara - Three-Fisted Tales*

Brodie Lee & The Unstable vs. The Throwbacks & The Colony - **1/4

Yujiro Kushida vs. Helios - ***1/4

Tim Donst vs. Player Uno - ***

Order Of The Neo-Solar Temple vs. Incoherence - ***1/2

F.I.S.T. vs. Mike Quackenbush & Jorge Rivera - **3/4

Lince Dorado vs. Player Dos - ***1/2

Respect Match: Claudio Castagnoli vs. Eddie Kingston - ****

Osirian Portal vs. The Colony - ***3/4

Not as good as the event the night before but it did it's job and set up a cliffhanger going into next season.​


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

ROH also has each of the 2009 16 Carat Gold shows at $6.95.


----------



## FITZ

Zombiekid29 said:


> LOL at Ring of Honor trying to pass off Steenerico vs Richards & Hero as a legit main event.


I could be suffering from some live bias but I thought it was pretty awesome match that and a surprisingly good Strong/Delirious match would be the only reasons to but the DVD though unless any of those Bonus matches end up being good, but they didn't make the cut into Double Feature so I highly doubt they will be anything special. 



Meteora2004 said:


> It's the section we sat in for FB, which is right across from it. If you want to get seats in a certain section, just ask for them in the special instructions box when you're placing your order and ROH will send them to you if they're available.


I'm in section 102 and have seats 10 and 11. Not sure if I'm above the entrance or looking at the actual ballroom stage but I know I'm not in the corner so I won't have to worry about being stuck behind those big lighting structures.


----------



## Meteora2004

taylorfitz said:


> I'm in section 102 and have seats 10 and 11. Not sure if I'm above the entrance or looking at the actual ballroom stage but I know I'm not in the corner so I won't have to worry about being stuck behind those big lighting structures.


That's where we sat for GBH, right across from the stage; those are much better seats than we had then, too.


----------



## KingKicks

*PWG All Star Weekend 6 Night Two*

Karl Anderson vs. Alex Koslov ****

Chris Hero vs. Eddie Kingston *****

The Age of the Fall vs. The Young Bucks ****¾

Number One Contender Best of 3 Series*
Jack Evans vs. Roderick Strong *****

Candice LeRae vs. Human Tornado ****¼*

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Necro Butcher ***¼*

El Generico vs. Susumu Yokosuka
*Slightly Disappointing. **¾*

The Dynasty vs. Muscle Outlawz ****-***¼

Special Return Grudge Match*
Super Dragon vs. Taro
*Yeah I fucking hated this. and I forgot just how fucking fat Super Dragon actually is. DUD*

*Number One Contender Match*
Bryan Danielson vs. CIMA ****¾*
*
I remember Night One being more enjoyable, but still a fun show*​


----------



## 5hadow

*AAW - Windy City Classic 5*

Zero Gravity vs. Irish Airborne - ***

Survivor Elimination Match: Shane Hollister, Silas Young, Dan Lawrence & Tim Donst vs. Danny Daniels, Trik Davis, Mason Beck & Nick Brubaker - ***1/4

Aeroform vs. The North Star Express - ***

Arik Cannon vs. Colt Cabana - ***

Tyler Black vs. Jay Bradley - **3/4

Krotch & MsChif vs. Jordan McEntyre & Knight Wagner - **

House Of Truth vs. The Phoenix Twins - ***1/2

Jimmy Jacobs vs. Tyler Black vs. Shane Hollister vs. Silas Young - ***1/2

Decided to check out AAW because I recognized some names. The show turned out to be okay.​


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

supersonic said:


> The following OOP titles are now up for auction on ebay.
> 
> Straight Shootin' w/ Samoa Joe & CM Punk [3/10/2005] - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220530574745&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> 
> Joe vs. Punk II [10/16/2004] - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220530571008&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> 
> The Homecoming [7/23/2005] - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220530572403&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> 
> Punk: The Final Chapter [8/13/2005] - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220530574004&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> 
> Vendetta [11/5/2005] - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220530574867&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> 
> Final Battle 2005 [12/17/2005] - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220530749186&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> 
> Supercard of Honor II [3/31/2007] - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220530760439&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> 
> Driven 2007 2 disc special collector's cover edition [6/23/2007] - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220530767113&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> 
> Why such high starting bids? *I will be giving away free DVDs to the winner. If the final bid is under $30, I will give away two extra DVDs. A final bid of $30 and up will result in three extra DVDs. A final bid of $40 and up will result in FOUR extra DVDs. Note to international bidders outside of Canada - I will NOT be shipping any NTSC DVDs to you due to the region code difficulties. Also, it is first come, first serve - the first winning bidder to contact me regarding a DVD he wants is the one who will get that DVD. Check the auctions for the list of DVDs I'm giving away.*


LESS THAN 24 HOURS REMAINING


----------



## KingKicks

*PWG Speed of Sound*

The Cutler Brothers vs. Brandon Gatson and Johnny Goodtime ***½*

Shane Haste vs. Human Tornado vs. Jerome “LTP” Robinson vs. Charles Mercury *****

Colt Cabana vs. Scott Lost ****-***¼

PWG World Tag Team Championship Match*
The Young Bucks vs. The Dynasty International ****¾

Reseda Street Fight*
El Generico vs. Chuck Taylor ****½*

Bryan Danielson vs. Brian Kendrick ***¾

PWG World Championship Match*
Chris Hero vs. Roderick Strong ******

*Very fun show. The only thing that I disliked was Kendrick/Danielson, which wasn't bad but certainly disappointing*​


----------



## smitlick

*ROH on HDNet - 4/4/09 - Episode 3*

1. Sterling James Keenan vs Erick Stevens
**1/4

2. Up In Smoke vs The Dark City Fight Club
*3/4

3. Chris Hero vs Necro Butcher
**3/4

4. Austin Aries vs Bryan Danielson
***1/2-***3/4
Not sure if it was noticed or not but at the start they said Lynn had won the title but at the start of this match they said Danielson had to beat Nigel for the title...


----------



## jawbreaker

The show aired the night after Lynn won the title, so they had already done commentary for it.


----------



## KingCrash

*American Luchacore – Movin’ On Up*


*Suicidal Six-Man Scramble*
Frightmare vs. Soldier Ant vs. James Avery vs. Facade vs. Tyler Veritas vs. Grizzly Redwood - **

Lince Dorado vs. “Chainsaw” Joe Gacy - **

Delirious vs. Sabian - *1/2
_Aside from Chikara & Japan, Delirious had a meh at best 09._

Nick Gage vs. Super Oprah – DUD
_Nick Gage going half-assed vs. a man in a dress somehow was worse in reality then in my mind._

Ryan Slate vs. RV1 – N/R 

Greg Excellent vs. Bobby Dempsey - DUD
_What the hell was this?_

The Osirian Portal vs. Notorious Inc. (Devon Moore & Drew Blood) - **3/4
_Crappy indy or not, there should never be a time where Devon Moore is involved in the best match of the night by far._

B-Boy vs. Sami Callihan - **1/4

​


----------



## jawbreaker

Watching my first ever AAW show right now. I'm certainly enjoying it, but I'm not craving more like I was when I got my first taste of ROH. Still, an entertaining show that has held my interest throughout. Biggest things to note are that the House of Truth is really, really good at being a heel stable, and a lot of the finishes seem anticlimactic. Like, in ROH Tyler Black's springboard lariat is just another move that he does in every single match, but in this match it pinned a former champion and was the capoff to a huge comeback. Not sure if I like this or not.


----------



## KingCrash

Both the AAW and F1RST shows posted here have been enjoyable, love seeing more of Cannon and the NSE. Also nice to see Prazak as a heel again. Some of the finishes aren't the best (too many run-ins) but they've generally been fine to me.


----------



## KingKicks

Watched alot of PWG today that I can't afford to buy at the moment.

*PWG Ninety Nine*

*PWG Tag Team Championship Match*
The Young Bucks vs. The Motor City Machine Guns ****

*PWG Threemendous II*

The Young Bucks vs. Two Skinny Black Guys ****

Alex Shelley vs. Scott Lost ***1/4-***1/2

Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Sabin ***1/4

Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards ****

*PWG World Championship - Guerilla Warfare*
Chris Hero vs. Joey Ryan ***1/2

*PWG Guerre Sans Frontieres*

El Generico vs. Shingo ***3/4

The Motor City Machine Guns and CIMA vs. The Young Bucks and Brian Kendrick ***1/2-***3/4

*PWG World Championship Match*
Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero ****3/4

As well as

*CZW Out With The Old, In With The New*

*Loser Leaves Town Match*
Chris Hero vs. Eddie Kingston ****1/4-****1/2


----------



## smitlick

*ROH on HDNet - 11/4/2009 - Episode 4*

1. Kenny Omega vs Austin Aries
***1/2

2. Ernie Osiris vs Delirious
**
Why does Hogewood continue saying Slap The Porpoise?

3. Sara Del Rey & Sassy Stephie vs Daizee Haze & Nevaeh
**

4. Jerry Lynn vs Brodie Lee
***

*FIP - Fallout 2006 *
Matt Sydal vs Shingo
***1/4


----------



## seancarleton77

Benjo™ said:


> *PWG World Championship Match*
> Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero ****3/4


That's the kind of respect this match deserves, one of the best matches in all of pro wrestling the last 10 years!


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Final Countdown Tour: Dayton*

Eddie Edwards vs. Brent Albright **¾

The House of Truth vs. The Dark City Fight Club **

Jimmy Rave vs. Grizzly Redwood *¼

Davey Richards vs. Claudio Castagnoli ***¾-****

Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. The Young Bucks ***½

Rasche Brown vs. Silas Young *½

Colt Cabana and Petey Williams vs. Austin Aries and Rhett Titus **¼

Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero ****-****¼

*Aside from Danielson/Hero, Bucks/Briscoes and Davey/Claudio, a rather average show*​


----------



## cbilloc

seancarleton77 said:


> That's the kind of respect this match deserves, one of the best matches in all of pro wrestling the last 10 years!


I'm not sure I'd go quite that far with Danielson/Hero, but it absolutely was an awesome match. I liked it even more than Danielson/Davey which surprised me.


----------



## jawbreaker

Yeah, I've got Danielson-Hero at ****3/4 and Danielson/Davey at ****1/2. Both fantastic matches.


----------



## seancarleton77

I love Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness from Glory By Honor VIII, it's in my top 20 of the decade now. It felt totally original despite Danielson & McGuinness going at it many times, best feud in wrestling on match quality alone.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - The Homecoming II*

1. Rasche Brown vs Egotistico Fantastico
**

2. Silas Young & Alex Payne vs Austin Aries & Rhett Titus
**3/4

3. Claudio Castagnoli vs Jimmy Jacobs vs Roderick Strong
***1/4
Crowd was really into this which made it better then it was.... Loved the crowd afterwards with Tyler/Jimmy

4. The Phoenix Twins vs The Dark City Fight Club
**1/4

5. Jimmy Rave vs Bryan Danielson
***1/2

6. Chris Hero vs Tyler Black
***1/2

*7. ROH World Tag Team Title Match - 2 out of 3 Falls *
Kevin Steen & Jay Briscoe vs The American Wolves
****1/4
Lol at this Quote from Lenny - "If i were Shane Hagadorn, I'd blow my brains out"

*8. ROH World Title Match*
Jerry Lynn vs Colt Cabana
***3/4


*ROH - Never Say Die*

*1. Bonus Match*
Ernie Osiris vs Grizzly Redwood
*1/2

2. Ricky Reyes vs Delirious
**3/4

3. The Super Smash Brothers vs Kenny King & Rhett Titus
**3/4

4. Jay Briscoe vs Necro Butcher
**1/2

*5. Anything Goes Match*
Davey Richards vs Kevin Steen
***3/4

6. Eddie Edwards vs Sonjay Dutt vs Bryan Danielson
***1/2
Surprisingly good

7. Jimmy Rave, Claudio Castagnoli & Joey Ryan vs Colt Cabana, Brent Albright & Erick Stevens
***1/2
Same as above

*8. ROH World Title Match*
Jerry Lynn vs Chris Hero
****

Better than expected here, turned out to be a very enjoyable show.


----------



## Sephiroth

For anyone who doesn't venture to the WWE sections very often, Danielson MIGHT debut tomorrow night during Raw. So make sure to tune in or I'm sure someone will be nice enough to post in here saying he just debuted and for everyone to turn it on.


----------



## jawbreaker

I might cry if that happens, because my New Year's Resolution was to not watch a single Raw during 2010.


----------



## seancarleton77

If Danielson wins a match in WWE tonight I'll mark harder than when Bret Hart comes out!


----------



## Tarfu

jawbreaker said:


> I might cry if that happens, because my New Year's Resolution was to not watch a single Raw during 2010.


It's actually not that bad anymore. If you exclude all retarded DX/Hornswoggle interaction, of course.


----------



## Spartanlax

Tarfu said:


> It's actually not that bad anymore. If you exclude all retarded DX/Hornswoggle interaction, of course.


Lolwut? The past few RAWs have been literally unwatchable.


----------



## -GP-

I was gonna grab my first weekly (of any company) in ages. TNA. For the sheer potential of Hogan for lulz and related shenanigans.
Now...it's RAW all the way.


----------



## Maxx Hero

I may turn on RAW too for the first time in a year and a half. Not really gonna watch, just listen in in my dorm while I do whatever. Best of luck to Bryan, I hope he has as good an impact as Nigel in TNA.


----------



## seabs

*I havent watched a Raw in like 6 months but I'm tempted to sky+ it tonight, especially if Danielson debuts. Let me know in here if he does.*


----------



## vivalabrave

I'm actually getting pretty close to being caught up on current stuff. I'm ahead of Benjo for crying out loud, man!

TFC: DAYTON

Edwards vs. Albright - **1/4
DCFC vs. HoT - *3/4
Rave vs. Redwood - *
Richards vs. Castagnoli - ****
Briscoes vs. Young Bucks - ***1/4
Young vs. Brown - 1/2*
Aries/Titus vs. Cabana/Williams - **1/2
Hero vs. Danielson - ****

Pretty much a 3 match show. Richards/Claudio was phenomenal. Probably my 2nd favorite match of this year, which is saying something considering how much I dislike Heel vs. Heel matches. Then again, Davey became the defacto face with his small size. Claudio should be required to face guys under 5'10 every night, because watching him work that style is so different than what you normally see on the indy scene. A top 5 match for ROH this year so far from what I've viewed. Hero/Dragon was also great. It had this intensity that I can't quite put my finger on. It almost felt like both guy actually wanted to WIN as opposed to just doing fake moves.

TFC: CHICAGO

Titus vs. Williams - **1/4
6 man mayhem - **1/4
Albright/Dempsey vs. HoT - *
Rave vs. Necro (Dog collar) - **1/2
Young Bucks vs. DCFC - ***
Castagnoli vs. Cabana - **3/4
Wolves vs. Briscoes - ***1/2
Danielson vs. Aries - ****

Pretty solid show. The 2nd match really surprised me with how much I got into it. Dog collar match was a huge brawl, but I'm not that into that sort of thing so I didn't love it. Bucks and DCFC had a perfectly acceptable tag match. Cabana and Claudio wrestled a fun comedy match. Briscoes had probably the best match I've seen them in in about a year. The main event was really great, which is hardly surprising given the talent. Crowd could have been more into it, but by the end they were believing Danielson was walking out with the belt. There were also some good promos. Nigel actually cut a sincere promo about what ROH meant to him. Bret Hart came out and kind of shyly talked about being back in Chicago. He actually looked happy to be there as opposed to what Flair usually does. And Danielson had a really strong promo to end the show. Overall, the undercard was much better than the Dayton show the night before, thus making it easier to sit through. I'd still take Davey/Claudio as the match of the weekend, but Aries/Danielson isn't worlds behind. Really looking forward to the next two shows. BTW, Hero on commentary > every other commentator ROH has ever had bar Punk.

FCT: BOSTON

Young Bucks vs. Cheech and Cloudy - ***1/2
Dutt vs. Delirious - **
Generico vs. Castagnoli vs. Hero vs. Williams - **1/2
Edwards vs. Steen (Anything goes) - **3/4
DCFC vs. Dempsey/Payne - *
Nigel vs. Strong - ***1/2
Aries/Titus vs. Cabana/Omega - **1/2
Danielson vs. Richards - ****1/4

Final Countdown Tour keeps getting better show by show. Really enjoyed this. Opener shocked the biscuits out of me. Total face vs. face oneupsmanship. Thought they did it better than the Bucks and MCMG in PWG surprisingly. The street fight was on it's way to being on par with Richards/Steen from this past April, but the elbow injury on Edwards totally killed the match, as you'd think. Pretty crazy of him to go like 8 more minutes after it broke. Nigel and Strong had what I'd describe as a really solid match. They didn't go out there and change the world, but they still put together a really good display. Still their worst match together if that matters. Main event was a superb 40+ minute match that felt like it was the main event. Reeeeeeally liked the story here of Richards going full force while working the arm of Dragon. Of course, being that it went so long Richards got incredibly tired by the end (kayfabe). Danielson's experience in lengthy matches helped him stay in the game until the end when he finally made a huge mistake and Richards capitalized greatly on it and payed off the armwork. Normally this is a match that Danielson would win, but the chip on Davey's shoulder is so huge that it just wouldn't let him break. Both guys looked like stars here. I'd only put it behind KENTA/Richards as the ROH MOTY, and it's pretty close. Richards gave an amazing promo putting over ROH and it's legacy, while Danielson gave his best farewell speech yet. Everything about it was just epic. Overall, maybe the best ROH show of the year. At least since SOH IV in early April. Everything was enjoyable except the awful Dempsey match, but that was semi-squash anyway. Can't wait till the next show.

GLORY BY HONOR VIII

Cabana vs. Titus - *1/2
DCFC vs. Cheech & Cloudy - **3/4
Omega vs. Castagnoli - ***1/4
Delirious vs. Strong vs. Redwood vs. Dutt - ***
Wolves vs. Steenerico (Ladder War) - ***
Hero vs. Kingston - **3/4
Aries vs. Williams - ***
Briscoes vs. Young Bucks - ****
Danielson vs. Nigel - ****

Best show of the farewell tour, best show from ROH this year. Almost everything here was at the very least pretty good. Wasn't really a fan at all of Ladder war. Nothing like the first, but when it comes to the health of everyone involved, that's probably a good thing. Edwards didn't take anything close to a dangerous bump in this so there goes that assumption that he's a moron. Aries/Williams surprised me how solid it was. I gotta say, the NYC crowd has easily become the worst crowd in wrestling imo, at least at ROH shows. Dead some moments and annoying the next. I'm at least thankful they didn't do that Twinkies shit during the main event. The Briscoes/Bucks tag was fucking great if your a fan of that sort of thing. I get the feeling it'll be pretty polarizing because it was a total movefest. I still like that kind of stuff on the right day and they caught me on the day. Main event was, to no surprise, incredible. Danielson dominated until Nigel capitalized on the opening with the ringpost. Became about Danielson fighting to stay alive until the always great finishing stretch. Post match speeches were also unsurprisingly great. Definitely gonna miss those two in this environment.


----------



## Sephiroth

Seabs, I'll be on here ASAP to let everyone know if Danielson debuts.


----------



## Meteora2004

CHIRS IS AWESOME *clap clap clapclapclap*


----------



## Sephiroth

That is better than Showdown in Motown. That little lady is getting a treat.


----------



## KingCrash

It'd be nice to see Danielson on Raw tonight, but I don't think it'll happen because they don't really need it. I'll be watch in between watching the trainwreck that might be Impact tonight.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH on HDNet - 18/4/09 - Episode 5*

1. Jimmy Jacobs vs Necro Butcher
**3/4

2. Sami Callihan vs Eddie Kingston
**1/2

3. Bobby Dempsey vs Orange Cassidy
1/2

4. Cheech & Cloudy vs Kenny King & Rhett Titus
**3/4

5. Brent Albright vs Claudio Castagnoli
***1/4
There best match i've seen...

Also these 2 might interest some of you
http://www.rohwrestling.com/shoponline.asp?point=moreinfo&catid=317&id=3292
http://www.rohwrestling.com/shoponline.asp?point=moreinfo&catid=317&id=3293

Plus Guest Booker with Mike Graham will be released soon
http://rohwrestling.com/images/ecom/Products__3291_14.jpg


----------



## Platt

FFS why are there TNA spoilers in this thread. The one thread I thought I would be safe in till Impact is uploaded.


----------



## -GP-

Sephiroth said:


> I'm so sorry guys.
> 
> *Dark Match prior to the Raw TV taping: Bryan Danielson beat Chavo Guerrero. Danielson made his official WWE debut, albeit non-televised. *
> 
> *Credit: PWTorch.com*


Well, that was an hour wasted...me and my mark-ish need to be "surprised" :no:

Could be worse apparently...could've wasted 2 hours on iMPACT (although i understand the M.E. kicked serious ass).


----------



## KaijuFan

Platt said:


> FFS why are there TNA spoilers in this thread. The one thread I thought I would be safe in till Impact is uploaded.


They aren't really spoilers if it already aired, and I know you're in the UK so that the whole "it didn't air in my part of the world" argument is going to be played, but that's why ya gotta avoid forums in general!

So guys, gonna snatch up another PWG dvd tomorrow. Should I go with 99, Threemendous 2, or Guerre Sans Frontieres?


----------



## El Gamo

KaijuFan said:


> They aren't really spoilers if it already aired, and I know you're in the UK so that the whole "it didn't air in my part of the world" argument is going to be played, but that's why ya gotta avoid forums in general!
> 
> So guys, gonna snatch up another PWG dvd tomorrow. Should I go with 99, Threemendous 2, or Guerre Sans Frontieres?


They're all excellent, but if I had to go for one it would be Guerre Sans Frontieres.


----------



## Platt

KaijuFan said:


> They aren't really spoilers if it already aired, and I know you're in the UK so that the whole "it didn't air in my part of the world" argument is going to be played, but that's why ya gotta avoid forums in general!
> 
> So guys, gonna snatch up another PWG dvd tomorrow. Should I go with 99, Threemendous 2, or Guerre Sans Frontieres?


OK not spoilers but you know what I meant. I have to wait for someone to upload it I should be able to come into an indy based thread without seeing results from TNA.


----------



## Devildude

KaijuFan said:


> They aren't really spoilers if it already aired, and I know you're in the UK so that the whole "it didn't air in my part of the world" argument is going to be played, but that's why ya gotta avoid forums in general!
> 
> So guys, gonna snatch up another PWG dvd tomorrow. Should I go with 99, Threemendous 2, or Guerre Sans Frontieres?


Guerre Sans Frontieres edges it, followed by Threemendous II and lastly 99.

All three shows are fantastic quality though so you can't go wrong with any of them.


----------



## KingKicks

KaijuFan said:


> They aren't really spoilers if it already aired, and I know you're in the UK so that the whole "it didn't air in my part of the world" argument is going to be played, but that's why ya gotta avoid forums in general!
> 
> So guys, gonna snatch up another PWG dvd tomorrow. Should I go with 99, Threemendous 2, or Guerre Sans Frontieres?


I'd go with GSF just for Danielson/Hero.


----------



## KaijuFan

I hear ya Platt, it is frustrating when you're trying to avoid something and you end up seeing them unintentionally. It's still worth it to check out, the matches were above average for the most part so you still can have some incentive while watching.

Thanks for the suggestions guys.


----------



## Platt

Yeah I've watched it now and hoestly apart from the Knockouts tag and the main event I thought it was on par at best with a normal impact.


TAKE 25% OFF YOUR ORDER!!!

You can now save 25% off your order on almost all items listed at ROHWrestling.com with no minimum purchase. This sale includes all DVD's, tickets, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com. 

This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events.

To redeem your 25% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: jan25 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Offer ends on Friday, January 8th at 10am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. DVD Subscription Packages and Gift Certificates are the only items NOT included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases or previously placed orders. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.


----------



## smitlick

Yay a percent off sale. Finally will pick up survival of the fittest and boiling point.


----------



## Tarfu

RF Video's 40% off sale has been extended to tomorrow. Just picked up the 2005 BOLA double-DVD myself.

And everyone posting RAW/IMPACT results in this thread deserve a slap in the face.


----------



## Spartanlax

Yeah, let's get strict on the WWE/TNA spoilers in the indy section please. Despite some people here not giving a shit about them, I had my day ruined since I couldn't be home last night to watch anything. Fuckers.


----------



## KaijuFan

Pedostein's sale wins me over. Threemendous 2 and 99 for (lol I'll pretend u said)18 bucks? Hell yes.
Is it just my coincidences or does RF ship all their dvds in white box casings?

I'm all for keeping the spoilers out of here, co-signed.


----------



## Groovemachine

*ROH Final Countdown Tour: Boston*

Up In Smoke (Cheech & Cloudy) vs The Young Bucks - ****1/2*
_~ Really enjoyable opener, Cheech & Cloudy had some great offense, I'd love to see more of them in these kind of competitive matches rather than the HDNet squashes._

Sonjay Dutt vs Delirious - ***1/4*
_~ It was fine but I just really wasn't into it._

Chris Hero vs Claudio Castagnoli vs Petey Williams vs El Generico - *****

Boston Street Fight:
Kevin Steen vs Eddie Edwards -* ***1/4*
_~ Held down by Eddie's arm injury, but they did pretty well considering._

Dark City Fight Club vs Alex Payne & Bobby Dempsey - **1/2*

Nigel McGuinness vs Roderick Strong - ****3/4*

Austin Aries & Rhett Titus vs Colt Cabana & Kenny Omega - ***3/4*

Bryan Danielson vs Davey Richards - *****1/2*​


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Look what highspots has guys, for just $10 each.

http://www.highspots.com/product.asp?id=22861&category=249

http://www.highspots.com/product.asp?id=22862&category=248


----------



## Platt

Nice didn't even know they'd released Unstoppable.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

It's only on highspots.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Final Countdown Tour: Chicago*

Petey Williams vs. Rhett Titus **¼

*Six Man Mayhem*
Silar Young vs. Alex Payne vs. Rasche Brown vs. Sal Rinauro vs. Grizzly Redwood vs. Kyle O’Reily
_*Surprisingly enjoyable*_ **½

The House of Truth vs., Brent Albright and Bobby Dempsey **¼

*Dog Collar Match*
Jimmy Rave vs. Necro Butcher ***

Dark City Fight Club vs. The Young Bucks **¾

*Grudge Match*
Colt Cabana vs. Claudio Castagnoli ***

*ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
The American Wolves vs. Jay and Mark Briscoe
_*Much better then the Final Battle 2009 match*_ ***¾-****

*ROH World Title Match*
Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson ****¼

*Alright show. I had low expectations for everything before DCFC/Bucks so I was pleasantly surprised that I enjoyed the early stuff alot more*

*
ROH Final Countdown Tour: Boston*

The Young Bucks vs. Cheech and Cloudy ***¼-***½

Sonjay Dutt vs. Delirious *

*Four Corner Survival*
Chris Hero vs. Petey Williams vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. El Generico ***¼

*Anything Goes Match*
Eddie Edwards vs. Kevin Steen **½

Dark City Fight Club vs. Alex Payne and Bobby Dempsey ¾*

Nigel McGuinness vs. Roderick Strong ***½

Austin Aries and Rhett Titus vs. Colt Cabana and Kenny Omega ***

Bryan Danielson vs. Davey Richards ****½-****¾

*Very enjoyable show throughout ending with one hell of a main event. Really liked Davey's and Danielson's speeches after the match*​


----------



## KaijuFan

I was awestruck when I saw Unstoppable in the dvd section. FIP releasing a new dvd? Unthinkable! Not bad for 10 a piece either, the main events are attention worthy.


----------



## smitlick

Just picked up SOTF 09 & Boiling Point... would have picked up the DG Europe stuff but its not worth the $20

EDIT

*ROH - Return of the 187*

1. Ruckus vs Jason Blade
**

2. Ariel vs Sara Del Rey
*1/2
Lol at the Goldust chants at Del Rey

*3. Top of the Class Trophy Match*
Rhett Titus vs Grizzly Redwood
*3/4

4. Brent Albright vs Jay Briscoe
**1/2

*5. Three Way No DQ Match*
Delirious vs Mark Briscoe vs Necro Butcher
***

6. Claudio Castagnoli vs Jerry Lynn
***1/4

*7. FIP World Heavyweight Title Match*
Go Shiozaki vs Austin Aries
***3/4

*8. 30 Minute Ironteam Match*
LAX vs Sweet N Sour Inc vs The Age of The Fall vs Steenerico 
****
Why the fuck was there an Albright promo during the entrances and why didnt Steenerico get a fall?

Ok show nothing super but cool to see Homicide again.


----------



## Platt

Put a selection of OVW masters on ebay. Will be adding other indy DVDs over the next couple of days.

http://shop.ebay.com/platt222/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - The French Connection*

1. Eddie Edwards vs Erick Stevens
**1/2

2. Kenny Omega & Kenny King vs The Briscoe Brothers
**3/4

3. Necro Butcher vs Brodie Lee
**

4. Jerry Lynn vs Delirious
***

5. Roderick Strong vs Davey Richards
***1/2-***3/4

6. Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs vs Austin Aries & Bryan Danielson
***1/2-***3/4

*7. Four Way Elimination Match for the ROH World Title*
Nigel McGuiness vs El Generico vs Kevin Steen vs Go Shiozaki
****

Glad i only got this in a Big Ten Sale


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Glory By Honor VIII
The Final Countdown
*
Rhett Titus vs. Colt Cabana *¼

Dark City Fight Club vs. Cheech and Cloudy **½

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kenny Omega
*There was something about this match I just found incredibly fun, both live and on DVD* ***½

*Four Corner Survival*
Delirious vs. Sonjay Dutt vs. Grizzly Redwood vs. Roderick Strong
*Still better then it had any right to be* ***¼

*Ladder War II for the ROH World Tag Team Titles*
The American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen and El Generico
*My thoughts on this are still the same as they were after seeing it live. It doesn't match the first LW in terms of crazy spots, but I love the little things about it such as The Wolves using tactics from previous matches in the feud to try and get an advantage or (as crazy as it is) Steen going after Eddie's arm considering how The Wolves had constantly attacked Steen and Generico's injuries throughout the feud* ****-****¼

*Grudge Match*
Chris Hero vs. Eddie Kingston ***½

*ROH World Title Match*
Austin Aries vs. Petey Williams
*If I ever watched this again, I'd have to put the mute on* **¾

Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. The Young Bucks ****

Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson ****¼-****½

*Best ROH show of 2009, and one of the best shows I've been able to attend. Really liked the extras on the DVD as well, Nigel and Bryan both heaped quite alot of praise on The American Wolves during their interviews.

Also watching without any commentary has made the shows more enjoyable imo*​


----------



## FITZ

I can't wait until the 8th Anniversary show, not because of how great the show looks (as there are no matches announced yet) but because I get to exchange my DVD of GBH VIII that has 2 Disc Ones for a DVD that hopefully has one Disc One and one Disc Two! Than I can finally get to see Nigel/Dragon again along with everything else that was one Disc 2...

2 Matches left on PWG Guerre Sans Frontieres and it has been amazing so far.


----------



## KingKicks

*PWG Against The Grain*
*
2009 Battle of Los Angeles Qualification 4-Way Match*
Brandon Cutler vs. Brandon Gatson vs. Johnny Goodtime vs. Malachi “CK” Jackson *¾

Kenny King vs. Davey Richards **¾

Scott Lost vs. Joey Ryan ***¼-***½

Brian Kendrick vs. Roderick Strong
*Kendrick's best singles match in I don't know how long* ***½

*2009 Battle of Los Angeles Qualification 4-Way Match*
Dustin Cutler vs. Shane Haste vs. Charles Mercury vs. Jerome “LTP” Robinson **¼

El Generico vs. Chris Hero ***½
*
PWG World Tag Team Championship Match*
The Young Bucks vs. Men of Low Moral Fiber ***¾

*Nothing amazing but 4 very good matches in Lost/Ryan, Kendrick/Strong, Hero/Generico and Bucks/MOLMF*​


----------



## smitlick

*ROH on HDNet - 25/4/09 - Episode 6*

1. Grizzly Redwood & Andy 'Right Leg' Ridge vs The Dark City Fight Club
*1/2

2. Alex Payne vs Nigel McGuiness
*3/4

3. Chris Hero & Eddie Edwards vs Kevin Steen & Jay Briscoe
***

4. Bryan Danielson vs Tyler Black
***3/4


*ROH - Validation*

1. Ricky Reyes vs Eddie Kingston
**1/2

2. The Super Smash Brothers vs Brent Albright & Erick Stevens
**1/4

3. Chris Hero vs Sonjay Dutt
***1/4

4. The Embassy vs Necro Butcher & Delirious
**3/4

5. Alex Payne & Grizzly Redwood vs Kenny King & Rhett Titus
**1/4

6. Joey Ryan vs Colt Cabana
***

*7. ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
The American Wolves vs Kevin Steen & Bryan Danielson
***3/4

*8. ROH World Title Match*
Jerry Lynn vs Jay Briscoe
***1/2-***3/4


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Clash of the Contenders*

Kevin Steen vs. Roderick Strong ***-***¼

Mschif vs. Nicole Matthews **

Four Corner Survival
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Petey Williams vs. Colt Cabana vs. Ace Steel **¼

Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. The House of Truth
*Very surprised how much I enjoyed this match* ***¼

Davey Richards vs. Kenny Omega
*Dug the shit out of this* ****¼

Kenny King and Rhett Titus vs. The Young Bucks ***-***¼

Tyler Black vs. Chris Hero ***¼-***½

*ROH World Title Match*
Austin Aries vs. Delirious ***¼

*Considering this was the first show since Dragon/Nigel left, I thought it was great. Hell of a match between Davey and Omega, and alot of good/great stuff throughout the rest of the show.*​


----------



## S-Mac

Benjo is Black/Hero worth watching been decicding whether to download it or not?


----------



## KingKicks

It's similar to their first match (which I slightly preferred), pretty enjoyable and worth checking out imo.


----------



## S-Mac

Okay thanks will check it out later


----------



## Platt

THE BIG TEN SALE

Over 100 Ring of Honor DVD's on sale for $10 each including all in stock titles from 2002-2005 plus save 10% off your order. Read below for details.

You can now purchase the following Ring of Honor DVD's for only $10 each:

2002 Shows:
-The Era of Honor Begins 2/23/02 (Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Christopher Daniels; Eddie Guerrero vs. Super Crazy)
-Road To The Title 6/22/02 (One night tournament to determine the four men who will compete for the ROH Title)
-Unscripted 9/21/02 (Paul London vs. Michael Shane Street Fight, Low Ki vs. Xavier ROH World Title Match, One Night ROH Tag Team Title Tournament)
-Glory By Honor 10/5/02 (Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe Fight Without Honor, Christopher Daniels vs. Doug Williams)
-All Star Extravaganza 11/9/02 (Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles; Shinjiro Otani & Masato Tanaka vs. Steve Corino & Low Ki; Christopher Daniels, Donovan Morgan, & Samoa Joe vs. Low Ki, Doug Williams, & Homicide; Bryan Danielson vs. Paul London)
-Night of the Butcher 12/7/02 (Homicide & Abdullah the Butcher vs. The Carnage Crew, Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson)
-Final Battle 2002 (American Dragon Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe vs. Steve Corino)

2003 Shows:
-One Year Anniversary Show 2/8/03 (Low Ki vs. Paul London vs. AJ Styles; Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe; Mark Briscoe vs. Jay Briscoe; Homicide vs. Steve Corino)
-Expect The Unexpected 3/15/03 (CM Punk vs. Raven; Christopher Daniels & Xavier vs. AJ Styles & The Amazing Red Tag Team Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Homicide vs. BJ Whitmer vs. EZ Money #1 Contender's Match)
-Night of the Champions 3/22/03 (Xavier vs. Samoa Joe ROH Title Match, Low Ki vs. Jody Fleisch)
-Retribution: Round Robin Challenge II 4/26/03 (Paul London, Christopher Daniels, & THe Amazing Red battle in the second annual Round Robin Challenge tournament; CM Punk vs. Homicide; Samoa Joe vs. Doug Williams ROH Title Match)
-Night of the Grudges 6/14/03 (AJ Styles vs. Paul London, The Group vs. The Prophecy)
-Wrestlerave' 03 6/28/05 (Homicide vs. Trent Acid Fight Without Honor; CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Raven & Christopher Daniels; Samoa Joe vs. Dan Maff ROH Title Match)
-Death Before Dishonor 7/19/03 (Paul London makes his final ROH appearance as he challenges Samoa Joe for the ROH World Title; Raven vs. CM Punk Dog Collar Match; Briscoes vs. AJ Styles & The Amazing Red; Jeff Hardy in ROH)
-Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 8/16/03 (Steve Corino vs. Homicide; CM Punk vs. Samoa Joe)
-Final Battle 2003 12/27/03 (The Great Muta & Arashi vs. Christopher Daniels & Dan Maff, Homicide vs. Satoshi Kojima, AJ Styles vs. Kaz Hayashi)

2004 Shows:
-At Our Best 3/13/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Jay Briscoe ROH World Title Cage Match; Scramble Cage II; CM Punk vs. AJ Styles with Ricky Steamboat at the guest referee)
-ROH Reborn Stage 1 4/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. CM Punk)
-ROH Reborn Stage 2 4/24/04 (Briscoe Brothers vs. CM Punk & Colt Cabana Tag Team Title Match; Homicide vs. Bryan Danielson)
-World Title Classic 6/12/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk World Title Match; Danny Maff & BJ Whitmer vs. Colt Cabana & Ace Steel vs. The Briscoe Brothers vs. Jack Evans & Austin Aries Ultimate Endurance Match)
-Survival of the Fittest 6/24/04 (The first annual event features six matches to determine which wrestlers advance to the Survival of the Fittest elimination match main event)
-Death Before Dishonor II Part 1 7/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide, Briscoes vs. Punk & Cabana two out of three falls)
-Glory By Honor III 9/11/04 (Mick Foley debuts,Punk vs. Aries, Danielson vs. Shelley)
-Weekend of Thunder Night 1 11/5/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jushin Liger; Austin Aries vs. CM Punk; Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. John Walters & Nigel McGuinness; Rocky Romero & Ricky Reyes vs. Jack Evans & Roderick Strong Tag Team Title Match)
-All Star Extravaganza II 12/4/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide; Low Ki vs. Austin Aries; CM Punk vs. Spanky; The Great Managerial Debate between Bobby Heenan & Jim Cornette)

2005 Shows
-It All Begins 1/15/05 (Foley-Samoa Joe Confrontation, Danielson vs. Homicide, Aries first title defense)
-Trios Tournament 2005 3/5/05 (One night, six man tag team tournament)
-Back To Basics 3/12/05 (Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. CM Punk & Spanky)
-Best Of American Super Juniors Tournament 4/2/05 (Austin Aries vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, One Night Super Juniors Tournament, BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal for the vacant ROH Tag Titles)
-Stalemate 4/16/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide in a lumberjack match, Austin Aries vs. James Gibson ROH World Title Match)
-Manhattan Mayhem 5/7/05 (Homicide & Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal; Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley ROH World Title Match; CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave Dog Collar Match)
-Nowhere To Run 5/14/05 (CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave Steel Cage Match; Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match; Homicide vs. Doug Williams; Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs. Alex Shelley & Delirious; Nigel McGuinness vs. Colt Cabana)
-Future Is Now 6/12/05 (Austin Aries vs. Low Ki in a Non Sanctioned, Non Title Match; CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong, Homicide vs. James Gibson, Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness for the Pure Title)
-Sign of Dishonor 7/8/05 (CM Punk vs. Jay Lethal ROH World Title; Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana; AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave; Samoa Joe vs. James Gibson vs. Austin Aries vs. Homicide)
-Fate Of An Angel 7/16/05 (Matt Hardy vs. Christopher Daniels, CM Punk vs. James Gibson ROH World Title Match, AJ Styles vs. Roderick Strong)
-Redemption 8/12/05 (CM Punk defends the ROH World Title against Christopher Daniels, James Gibson, & Samoa Joe in an elimination match; Matt Hardy vs. Homicide; Generation Next vs. The Embassy; Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal)
-Survival of the Fittest 2005 9/24/05 (Features 6 Man Survival of the Fittest Elimination Match)
-Joe vs. Kobashi 10/1/05 (Features the classic must see match featuring Samoa Joe vs. Kenta Kobashi)
-Unforgettable 10/2/05 (Kenta Kobashi & Homicide vs. Samoa Joe & Low Ki; Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Yang; James Gibson vs. Roderick Strong)
-Enter The Dragon 10/14/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match, Homicide & Low Ki vs. Steve Corino & Colt Cabana)
-Buffalo Stampede 10/15/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Steve Corino ROH World Title Match; Low Ki vs. Colt Cabana; Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe Pure Title Match; The Embassy vs. Generation Next NO DQ Six Man War)
-This Means War 10/29/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. AJ Styles, Curry Man vs. Jay Lethal)
-Showdown in Motown 11/4/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Sabin ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley, AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Abyss & Jimmy Rave, plus a Four Corner Survival with Christopher Daniels vs. Samoa Joe vs. Colt Cabana vs. Homicide)
-Steel Cage Warfare 12/3/05 (Generation Next vs. Embassy Steel Cage Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Rocky Romero ROH World Title Match; Steve Corino vs. Homicide; Samoa Joe vs. Jay Lethal)

2006 Shows
-Tag Wars 2006 1/27/06 (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Bryan Danielson & Jay Lethal Tag Title Match; the semi-finals and finals of Trios Tournament 2006, Christopher Daniels vs. Low Ki)
-Dissension 1/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles ROH World Title Match; Aries & Strong vs. Jacobs & Whitmer ROH Tag Title Match; Daniels vs. Sydal; Low Ki vs. Jack Evans)
-Unscripted II 2/11/06 (CM Punk's surprise return as he teams with Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave & Adam Pearce, Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries for the Pure Title)
-Fourth Anniversary Show 2/25/06 (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal ROH Tag Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave World Title Match)
-Arena Warfare 3/11/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Alex Shelley World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. Matt Sydal, Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana vs. Samoa Joe)
-Dragon Gate Challenge 3/30/06 (Generation Next vs. Blood Generation; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi; Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels, Homicide vs. Colt Cabana; Alex Shelley & Jimmy Rave vs. Bryan Danielson & Delirious)
-Weekend of Champions Night 1 4/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Yang ROH World Title; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match, Nigel McGuinness vs. Christopher Daniels Pure Title Match)
-Weekend of Champions Night 2 4/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title vs. Pure Title; Aries & Strong vs. Rave & Shelley for the Tag Titles; Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal)
-How We Roll 5/12/06 (Bryan Danielson & Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage & Colt Cabana; Austin Aries vs. Jay Briscoe; Roderick Strong vs. Mark Briscoe)
-Destiny 6/3/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong ROH Tag Title Match; Christopher Daniels vs. BJ Whitmer)
-Throwdown 6/23/06 (KENTA vs. Roderick Strong; Bryan Danielson vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs ROH World Title Match; Necro Butcher vs. Adam Pearce; Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards vs. Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
-Chi Town Struggle 6/24/06 (KENTA vs. Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; ROH vs. CZW Six Man Tag War)
-Generation Now 7/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match, Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage, Generation Next's Last Stand as Aries, Strong, Evans, & Sydal team up together for the final time)
-Time To Man Up 8/4/06 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. KENTA & Davey Richards; AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe; Bryan Danielson vs. Jack Evans)
-Unified 8/12/06 (ROH World Champion Bryan Danielson vs. Pure Champion Nigel McGuinness in a Unification Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. The Briscoes World Tag Team Title Match, Doug Williams & Jody Fleisch vs. SUWA & Go Shiozaki)
-Anarchy In The UK 8/13/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Matt Sydal; BJ Whitmer vs. Go Shiozaki; Bryan Danielson vs. SUWA ROH World Title Match)
-Epic Encounter II 8/25/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness 2/3 Falls World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & BJ Whitmer Tag Title Match, Matt Sydal vs. Delirious)
-Gut Check 8/26/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match; Briscoes vs. Homicide & Davey Richards)
-Glory By Honor V Night 1 9/15/06 (KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe; Samoa Joe faces Roderick Strong; Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards; Christopher Daniels vs. Nigel McGuinness)
-Survival of the Fittest 2006 10/6/06 (First round matches include: Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson, Christopher Daniels vs. Austin Aries, Briscoes vs. Homicide & Roderick Strong, Matt Sydal vs. Davey Richards, Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
-Motor City Madness 10/7/06 (Briscoes vs. Samoa Joe & Homicide STREET FIGHT; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match)
-Suffocation 10/27/06 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Steve Corino & Adam Pearce, Matt Sydal vs. Delirious, Jay Briscoe vs. Davey Richards, Austin Aries vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
-Honor Reclaims Boston 11/3/06 (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. KENTA & Davey Richards; Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious ROH World Title Match, Samoa Joe & Homicide & BJ Whitmer vs. The Briscoes & Steve Corino)
-The Bitter End 11/4/06 (KENTA vs. Matt Sydal; Homicide vs. Steve Corino Fight Without Honor; Samoa Joe & Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson & Jimmy Rave)
-Black Friday Fallout 11/24/06 (Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. Davey Richards & Delirious, Samoa Joe vs. Jay Briscoe, Kings of Wrestling vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong World Tag Team Title Match, Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave, Mark Briscoe vs. Shingo)
-Dethroned 11/25/06 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe Falls Count Anywhere Elimination Street Fight; Davey Richards vs. Austin Aries; Chris Hero & Cladio Castagnoli vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal World Tag Team Title Match)
-Chicago Spectacular Night 1 12/8/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe ROH World Title Steel Cage Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Matt Sydal & Shingo Dragon Gate Rules; Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Homicide vs. Brent Albright)
-Chicago Spectacular Night 2 12/9/06 (Bryan Danielson, Jimmy Rave, Shingo, & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious, Colt Cabana, Nigel McGuinness, & BJ Whitmer Eight Man Elimintation Tag; Adam Pearce vs. Homicide Steel Cage Match; Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe; Davey Richards vs. Jay Briscoe)

2007 Shows
-Fifth Year Festival: New York 2/16/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Samoa Joe; Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave ROH World Title Match; Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong World Tag Team Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness & Colt Cabana)
-Fifth Year Festival: Dayton 2/23/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. BJ Whitmer ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards; Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries Dragon Gate Open The Brave Gate Championship; Homicide vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jay Briscoe)
-Fifth Year Festival: Chicago 2/24/07 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. ROH World Champion Takeshi Morishima & Nigel McGuinness; Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs Windy City Death Match; Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. The Briscoes Tag Title Match; Austin Aries & Matt Cross vs. Roderick Strong & Davey Richards)
-Fifth Year Festival: Finale 3/4/07 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide; Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Rave Fight Without Honor, BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs Falls Count Anywhere, Doi & Shingo vs. Davey Richards & Roderick Strong, Briscoe vs. Briscoe)
-This Means War II 4/13/07 (ROH World Champion Takeshi Morishima & Chris Hero vs. Doug Williams & Nigel McGuinness, No Remorse Corps vs. The Resilience Six Man Elimination Match, Homicide vs. Brent Albright, Jay Briscoe vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
-Fighting Spirit 4/14/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong & Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans & Delirious, Doug Williams vs. Colt Cabana, El Generico & Kevin Steen vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe)
-The Battle of St. Paul 4/27/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels FIP World Title; Colt Cabana & Homicide vs. Brent Albright & Adam Pearce Anything Goes Match; Rocky Romero vs. Jack Evans vs. Delirious vs. Erick Stevens)
-Reborn Again 5/11/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe defend the Tag Titles against Takeshi Morishima & BJ Whitmer, Delirious vs. KENTA, Matt Sydal vs. Naomichi Marufuji, Bryan Danielson makes his return to Ring of Honor, The Resilience vs. No Remorse Corps)
-Respect Is Earned 5/12/07 (Ring of Honor's 1st PPV; Bryan Danielson & Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness & KENTA; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Matt Sydal & Claudio Castagnoli World Tag Team Title Match; Rocky Romero vs. Naomichi Marufuji; Delirious vs. Roderick Strong)
-Domination 6/9/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Hero & Castagnoli for the Tag Titles 2/3 Falls; Delirious vs. Rocky Romero; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw)
-Live in Tokyo 7/16/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuiness ROH World Title Match; The Briscoes & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Matt Sydal, Ricky Marvin & Atsushi Aoki, Bryan Danielson vs. Go Shiozaki; Roderick Strong vs. Delirious Fight Without Honor)
-Live In Osaka 7/17/07 (CIMA, Naomichi Marufuji, & Bryan Danielson vs. Masaaki Mochizuki, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero; Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe vs. SHINGO & Susumu Yokosuka World Tag Team Title Match; Ryo Saito, Matt Sydal, & Dragon Kid vs. Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, & Delirious; Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans)
-Race To The Top Tournament Night 1 7/27/07 (Eight first round tournament matches; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness & Bryan Danielson World Tag Team Title Match)
-Race To The Top Tournament Night 2 7/28/07 (Feaures the Quarter-finals, Semi-finals, and Finals of the Race To The Top Tournament. Also, Bryan Danielson, Austin Aries, Matt Sydal, & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness, Roderick Strong, Delirious, & Jay Briscoe in the $10,000 Tag Team Challenge)
-Death Before Dishonor V Night 1 8/10/09 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico Boston Street Fight; Takeshi Morishima vs. Claudio Castagnoli ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Matt Sydal; Austin Aries & Erick Stevens vs. Roderick Strong & Rocky Romero)
-Death Before Dishonor V Night 2 8/11/09 (No Remorse Corps vs. Resilience Philly Street Fight; Takeshi Morishima vs. Brent Albright ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Mike Quackenbush; Mark Briscoe vs. El Generico; Jay Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen)
-Caged Rage 8/24/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico World Tag Title Steel Cage; Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans Steel Cage Match; Takeshi Morishima vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. PAC)
-Manhattan Mayhem II 8/25/09 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico for the World Tag Titles 2/3 Falls; Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans)
-Motor City Madness 2007 9/14/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Austin Aries & Matt Cross for the Tag Titles; Takeshi Morishima defends the World Title vs. the winner of a Four Corner Survival with Delirious vs. Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens vs. Kevin Steen; El Generico vs. Naomichi Marufuji)
-Survival of the Fittest 2007 10/19/07 (First Round Match include: Brent Albright vs. Roderick Strong; Chris Hero vs. Karl Anderson; Rocky Romero vs. TJ Perkins; Delirious vs. Austin Aries; Human Tornado vs. Shane Hagadorn vs. Tony Kozina; Davey Richards vs. Claudio Castagnoli; Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson; plus Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs & The Necro Butcher)
-Glory By Honor VI Night 1 11/2/07 (Mitsuharu Misawa & KENTA vs. Takeshi Morishima & Naomichi Marufuji; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries Best of Three Series; Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong & Rocky Romero Tag Title Match)
-Reckless Abandon 11/30/07 (The Briscoes vs. Evans & Ruckus vs. Jacobs & Black vs. Albright & Whitmer Scramble Tag Match; Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries 30 Min. Ironman Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Necro Butcher; Delirious vs. Adam Pearce Falls Count Anywhere Match)
-Unscripted III 12/1/07 ( Jay & Mark Briscoe team with Erick Stevens against The No Remorse Corps; Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries)
-Rising Above 12/29/07 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Brisoce vs. Roderick Strong & Rocky Romero World Tag Team Title Match 2/3 Falls; Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima)
-Final Battle 2007 12/30/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black World Tag Team Title Match; Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Chris Hero Four Way Elimination Match; Naomichi Marufuji vs. Davey Richards; Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens FIP Title Match)

2008 Shows:
-Transform 1/12/08 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Necro Butcher & Tyler Black Street Fight; Erick Stevens vs. Bryan Danielson FIP Heavyweight Title Match; Brent Albright vs. Kevin Steen; Austin Aries vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
-Breakout 1/25/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero ROH Title Cage Maych; Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black; Erick Stevens vs. Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards FIP Title Match; No Remorse Corps vs. Age of the Fall)
-Take No Prisoners 3/16/08 (Nigel McGuinness defends the ROH World Title against the winner of a Four Corner Survival; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries; Briscoes vs. Age of the Fall in a Street Fight)
-Injustice 4/12/08 Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen ROH World Title Match; Davey Richards & Rocky Romero vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe Tag Title Match; Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kota Ibushi; Necro Butcher vs. Roderick Strong No DQ Match)
-Tag Wars 2008 4/18/08 (The Age of the Fall of Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. The Motor City Machine Guns of Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Austin Aries & Kota Ibushi; Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico)
-Return Engagement 4/19/08 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The Motor City Machine Guns; Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen ROH World Title Match; Kota Ibushi vs. El Generico)
-A New Level 5/10/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli ROH World Title Match; Jay Briscoe & Austin Aries vs. TYler Black & Jimmy Jacobs World Tag Team Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Naomichi Marufuji; Takeshi Morishima vs. Necro Butcher)
-Respect Is Earned II 6/7/08 (Age of the Fall vs. Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries World Tag Title Match; Nigel McGuinness vs. Go Shiozaki ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens Fight Without Honor)
-Battle For Supremacy 6/27/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Adam Pearce ROH Title vs. NWA Title Match; Necro Butcher vs. Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Erick Stevens; Roderick Strong vs. Chris Hero)
-Northern Navigation 7/25/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen ROH World Title Match; Age of the Fall vs. Jay Briscoe & Austin Aries No DQ Match; Naomichi Marufuji vs. Roderick Strong; Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
-Age of Insanity 8/15/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. El Generico for the ROH World Title; Roderick Strong & Brent Albright vs. Chris Hero & Go Shiozaki; Briscoes vs. Age of the Fall; Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black)
-Night of the Butcher II 8/16/09 (Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries; The Necro Butcher vs. Jimmy Jacobs NO DQ Match; Tyler Black vs. El Generico; Brent Albright vs. Go Shiozaki NWA Title Match)
-Glory By Honor VII- 9/20/08 (Steel Cage Warfare with The Briscoes & Austin Aries vs. The Age of the Fall vs. Necro Butcher; Nigel McGuinness vs. El Generico ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima GHC Jr. Title Match)
-Return of the 187- 10/24/08 (LAX vs. Kevin Steen & El Genericovs. Age of the Fall vs. Sweet N Sour Inc. 30 minute Iron Team Match; Go Shiozaki vs. Austin Aries; Mark Briscoe vs. The Necro Butcher vs. Delirious)
-The French Connection 11/7/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Go Shiozaki vs. Kevin Steen vs. El Generico ROH World Title Batlle of Champions Elimination Match; Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black; Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards)
-Escalation 11/21/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries Non Title Three Way Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious World Tag Title Match)
-Rising Above 2008 11/22/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title; Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs I-Quit Match; Samoa Joe vs. Tyler Black; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe Tag Team Title Match)
-Wrestling At The Gateway 12/5/08 (Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Bryan Danielson & Jerry Lynn; Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black; Necro Butcher & Ace Steel vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious)
-Southern Hostility 12/6/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Jerry Lynn ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli NO DQ Match; Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. The Necro Butcher & Austin Aries; Brent Albright & Erick Stevens vs. Sweet N Sour Inc)

2009 Shows:
-Full Circle 1/16/09 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black; Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Jerry Lynn vs. Austin Aries; Jay Briscoe & Roderick Strong vs. The American Wolves; Delirious vs. The Necro Butcher)
-Injustice II 1/17/09 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Jerry Lynn; Roderick Strong & Erick Stevens vs. The American Wolves Lumberjack Strap Match; Austin Aries vs. Jay Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs)
-Motor City Madness 2009 1/30/09 (Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The American Wolves World Tag Title Match; Nigel McGuinness vs. Jay Briscoe; Tyler Black vs. Jerry Lynn; Brent Albright vs. Claudio Castagnoli; Bryan Danielson vs. Rhett Titus)
-Caged Collision 1/31/09 (10 Man Steel Cage War featuring Brent Albright, Roderick Strong, Jay Briscoe, Erick Stevens, & Ace Steel vs. Sweet N' Sour Incorporated; Nigel McGuinness vs. El Generico ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black)

-Best of Samoa Joe Vol. 1- ROH World Champion
-Best of CM Punk Vol. 2- Straightedge
-Best of CM Punk Vol. 3- The Legacy Continues
-Best of Spanky- Danger, Danger
-Best of The Rottweilers- Let The Gates Of Hell Open
-Best of Roderick Strong- Suffering Is Inevitable


SAVE 10% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER- NO MINIMUM PURCHASE!!!

This sale includes all DVD's, tickets, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.

To redeem your 10% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: bigten into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Offer ends on Monday, January 11th at noon EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates and ROH DVD Subscription Packages are not included in the sale. No dealers. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Offer is good while supplies last. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.


NEW DVD RELEASES!!!

The following DVD's are now available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:

The Omega Effect- Mississauga, Ontario 11/13/09 (DVD-Preorder)


Spoiler: cover














This title is scheduled to begin shipping at the end of January.

Features Austin Aries vs. Kenny Omega for the ROH World Title; Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong; El Generico vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima; Chris Hero vs. Kevin Steen; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Joey Ryan & Erick Stevens; plus more.
1. The Young Bucks vs. The Flatliners
2. FOUR CORNER SURVIVAL: Claudio Castagnoli vs. Colt Cabana vs. Delirious vs. Grizzly Redwood
3. Rhett Titus & Kenny King vs. The Super Smash Bros.
4. El Generico vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima
5. Pick 6 Series Match: (2) Roderick Strong vs. (3) Tyler Black
6. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Erick Stevens & Joey Ryan
7. Pick 6 Series Match: (1) Chris Hero vs. Kevin Steen
8. ROH WORLD TITLE MATCH: Austin Aries vs. Kenny Omega

Aries Vs. Richards- Novi, MI 11/12/09 (DVD-Preorder)


Spoiler: cover














This title is scheduled to begin shipping on January 20th!!!

Features Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards for the ROH World Title in an epic battle; The Young Bucks vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico; Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Kenny Omega; Chris Hero vs. Roderick Strong; plus more.
1. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The House of Truth
2. Pick 6 Series Match: (2) Tyler Black vs. (6) Claudio Castagnoli
3. Erick Stevens & Joey Ryan vs. The Super Smash Bros.
4. Pick 6 Series Match: (3) Kenny Omega vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima
5. Kenny King & Rhett Titus vs. Colt Cabana & Delirious
6. Pick 6 Series Match: (1) Roderick Strong vs. Chris Hero
7. The Young Bucks vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico
8. ROH World Title Match: Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards

Dragon Gate ’’Open the German Gate’’ 10/31/09 (Double DVD-R)

Dragon Gate debuts in Germany on 10/31/09.
1. Mark Haskins & Tommy End vs. The Young Bucks
2. Bad Bones vs. Kagetora
3. Dragon Kid vs. El Generico vs. Masato Yoshino & Susumu Yokosuka
4. CIMA vs. Mike Quackenbush
5. BxB Hulk, Naruki Doi & Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Genki Horiguchi, Ryo Saito & Emil Sitochi
6. Absolute Andy vs. Shingo (WXW World Heavyweight Championship Match)

Dragon Gate ''Open the Spanish Gate'' 10/30/09 (Double DVD-R)

Dragon Gate debut event in Barcelona, Spain on 10/30/09.
1. Genki Horiguchi & Ryo Saito vs. Ronin Rider & Zack Sabre Jr.
2. Kazkanuezez vs. Lee Flynn
3. Colin McKay vs. Noam Dor
4. Dragon Kid & Shingo vs. The Young Bucks
5. El Generico vs. Mandril vs. PAC vs. Sean South
6. Mike Quackenbush vs. Paul Tracey
7. BxB Hulk, Masato Yoshino & Naruki Doi vs. CIMA, Kagetora & Susumu Yokosuka

Guest Booker with Mike Graham (DVD-R)

The CWF/Crockett Merger

It was supposed to be an old-school partnership. Jim Crockett Promotions was stepping in for a merger with Championship Wrestling from Florida. The promotions would have a talent swap, share their biggest cities, as well as their television exposure.

Then it was over. Why?

According to our current Guest Booker Mike Graham, son of CWF's legendary Eddie Graham, the fix was in from the beginning. He alleges that it was Crockett's plan all along. The merger was an attempt to infiltrate and bankrupt the Florida territory that the Graham family had spent a lifetime cultivating.

How did the Florida territory work?
What made it so unique?
What was the magic of Eddie Graham?
How was Crockett able to infiltrate?

Mike Graham was dad Eddie's best friend. He is the only man alive with the insight into Eddie's mind and the intricate machinations of his business, and Florida wrestling as a whole. Learn about Florida, Eddie, running the territory, fighting Crockett, Dusty's departure and its effect on Eddie. And ultimately, the details surrounding the untimely death of Eddie Graham.

WWE Tables, Ladders, & Chairs 2009 (DVD)

1. ECW Title Ladder Match: Christian vs. Shelton Benjamin
2. I-C Title Match: John Morrison vs. Drew McIntyre
3. WWE Womens Title Match: Michelle McCool vs. Mickie James
4. WWE Title Tables Match: John Cena vs. Sheamus
5. World Title Chairs Match: The Undertaker vs. Batista
6. Randy Orton vs. Kofi Kingston
7. Unified Tag Titles TLC Match: Chris Jericho & Big Show vs. DX


----------



## KingKicks

Not going to lie, I really like the Aries vs. Richards cover.

I'll probably skip Boiling Point and order those two shows and not get anymore until Phoenix.


----------



## -Mystery-

Benjo™ said:


> *Not going to lie, I really like the Aries vs. Richards cover.*
> 
> I'll probably skip Boiling Point and order those two shows and not get anymore until Phoenix.


I hate the whole AVR thing, reminds me of AVP (Alien vs. Predator). However, other than that, the cover does look nice.


----------



## smitlick

I'll be picking those 2 up soon. Both look very good.


----------



## S-Mac

Will be at least picking up Richards vs Aries and actually like the cover aswell hate the Omega effect cover though looks very cheaply made.


----------



## jawbreaker

Omega Effect cover looks exactly like I pictured it.

Probably going to pick up a Summer of Punk DVD, but I can't decide which and I need help. Redemption, Sign of Dishonor, or Fate of an Angel?


----------



## FITZ

I'm really tempted to go and order a 7 DVD Grab Bag from Highspots for $20 and slightly less tempted but still tempted to order 20 wrestling VHS tapes for $20. I know I shouldn't but I don't know if I will be able to control myself until the end of the month.


----------



## Mark.

Definitely gonna order Aries Vs. Richards with a card like that. May go for The Omega Effect too.

Anyone reckon two different guys are making the covers now? One seems at least somewhat professional, the other seems incapable of making an attractive cover and keeps making typos.


----------



## Platt

:lmao just spotted that The Omega Offect great work there.


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

I saw Aries vs Richards live and i would definately say its worth picking up. May just be me but i used to live in Novi for a long time and its weird seeing its name plasetered on an ROH cover.


----------



## Groovemachine

*ROH Glory By Honor VIII:*

Colt Cabana vs Rhett Titus - ***1/2*

Dark City Fight Club vs Up In Smoke - *****

Kenny Omega vs Claudio Castagnoli - ****1/4*

Roderick Strong vs Sonjay Dutt vs Delirious vs Grizzly Redwood - *****

_Ladder War II_
The American Wolves vs Kevin Steen & El Generico - ******

Chris Hero vs Eddie Kingston - ****1/2*

Austin Aries vs Petey Williams - ****1/4*

Jay & Mark Briscoe vs The Young Bucks - ******

Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuinness - ****1/4
~ These two are simply magnificent at telling a story in the ring together. As good as this was, funnily enough I'd say it was their 'worst' match on American soil (which have all been fantastic), but I loved the little nods to their previous encounters, especially the ringpost headbutts harking back to the Unified classic, and it provided a very fitting end to their series in ROH. 


Very good show overall, extremely watchable but perhaps not the 'fantastic' show it was touted to be. 3 ****+ matches are nothing to sneer at though!​


----------



## KingCrash

Both covers are meh, but at least you can say they're making an effort to catch up. May also have to pick up those Dragon Gate shows.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Contention*

*1. Bonus Match*
Daizee Haze vs Lufisto
*3/4

2. The Embassy vs Colt Cabana, Necro Butcher & Grizzly Redwood
**3/4

3. Alex Payne vs Shawn Spears
**

4. Kenny King vs Bryan Danielson
***1/2

5. The Young Bucks vs Steenerico
****

*6. Four Corner Survival*
Austin Aries vs D-Lo Brown vs Eddie Edwards vs Roderick Strong
**3/4

7. Jimmy Jacobs vs Sonjay Dutt
**3/4

8. Davey Richards vs Jay Briscoe
***1/4

9. Tyler Black vs Jerry Lynn
***1/2-***3/4
What the fuck is with the Snapmares?

*
ROH - Manhattan Mayhem III*

~ Loved the addition to the extras of the Misawa 10 bell salute plus Austin's promo in the ring was awesome and lol at Aries calling Kenny King K Triple aka KKK.

1. Rhett Titus & Kenny King vs The Young Bucks
***1/2
Fun spotty matches = Great openers...

2. Jimmy Rave vs Necro Butcher
**

- Im sure im not the only one who finds Ric Flairs promos over the last two shows as unnecessary and boring...

3. Sonjay Dutt vs Roderick Strong
***1/2

*4. First Blood Match*
Tyler Black vs Jimmy Jacobs
*
Uhh wtf

*5. Four Corner Survival*
Claudio "The King of Four Corner Survivals" Castagnoli vs D-Lo Brown vs Colt Cabana vs Bryan Danielson
**3/4

*6. Submissions Match for the ROH World Tag Team Titles.*
American Wolves vs Steenerico
****

7. Guido Maritato vs Jay Briscoe
**1/2

*8. ROH World Title - Three Way Elimination Match*
Jerry Lynn vs Austin Aries vs Tyler Black
****
Surprised Nigel didnt play a bigger part in this match cause he really should have imo..


----------



## seancarleton77

Has BOLA 2009 went on sale yet? I pre-ordered that shit in December.


----------



## Devildude

Last I heard they were aiming for a mid-January release.


----------



## smitlick

Man up is available again at rohs site for anyone after it.


----------



## Tarfu

The guy who made the AVR cover needs to hang himself learn blending, and choose a background that doesn't look like bloody diarrhea. Yeah, someone had to say it.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*ROH Survival of the Fittest 2009*

*The Young Bucks vs.The House of Truth*
**1/2

*Roderick Strong vs. Rhett Titus *
**

*Tyler Black vs. Kenny King *
**1/4

*Kevin Steen vs. Colt Cabana*
*

*Claudio Castagnoli vs. Petey Williams*
**3/4

*Kenny Omega vs. Chris Hero*
***

*Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Austin Aries*
***3/4

*Delirious vs. Roderick Strong vs. Tyler Black vs. Colt Cabana vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chris Hero*
****1/2

_Overall it wasn't too good of a show. It's skipable, only matches worth a watch are Briscoes/Richards & Aries and the finals. Tyler and Roddy tore the house down at the conclusion of the finals. Fuck Tyler haters, this kid still has what it takes._​


----------



## Devildude

Tarfu said:


> The guy who made the AVR cover needs to hang himself learn blending, and choose a background that doesn't look like bloody diarrhea. Yeah, someone had to say it.












Thanks for that :no:


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Violent Tendencies*

1. Bonus Match
Chris Hero vs Frankie The Mobster
*3/4

yet again good to see a 10 bell salute for Misawa.

2. Silas Young vs Grizzly Redwood
*1/2

3. Rhett Titus & Kenny King vs Erick Stevens & Brent Albright
**1/2

4. Claudio Castagnoli vs Nigel McGuiness
***1/4

5. The House of Truth vs Steenerico
***1/4
Cool to hear Smooth Criminal played.

6. Six Man Mayhem
Rasche Brown vs Sami Callihan vs Joey Ryan vs Delirious vs Petey Williams vs Austin Aries
**3/4
Is Brown just the shits or is it me?

7. D-Lo Brown vs Colt Cabana
**1/2
Brown was pretty bad....

8. ROH Tag Team Title Match
The American Wolves vs KENTA & Roderick Strong
****1/4

9. Steel Cage Match
Jimmy Jacobs vs Tyler Black
***1/2
Im sorry but no selling spike shots is ridiculous....


*ROH - End of an Age*

1. Six Man Mayhem
Silas Young vs Egotistico Fantastico vs Alex Payne vs Rhett Titus vs Sami Callihan vs Delirious
**3/4
Lol at Titus getting a kiss from the guy and damn the chick he got a kiss of eventually was hot... Also did this go really long or was it just me?

2. Rasche Brown vs Erick Stevens
**1/2
Lol at Lenny. "He's HD ready? At least that's one of us.

3. Kenny King vs Petey Williams
***1/4

4. Tyler Black vs KENTA
****1/4

5. Chicago Street Fight 
The Embassy vs Colt Cabana & Brent Albright
***

6. D-Lo Brown vs Roderick Strong
***

7. Steenerico vs The American Wolves
***3/4

8. ROH World Title Match
Austin Aries vs Nigel McGuiness
***1/2

*ROH - Death Before Dishonor VII - Night One*

1. Sonjay Dutt vs El Generico
***1/2
15 minute draw??? Draws mean nothing anymore, they have been done to often imo.

2. Super Smash Brothers vs Briscoe Brothers
**3/4

3. Frankie The Mobster vs D-Lo Brown
*
The Mobster is fucking awful

4. Eight Man Elimination Tag Match
The Embassy vs Colt Cabana, Grizzly Redwood, Brent Albright & Necro Butcher
***1/4

5. Kenny King vs Kenny Omega
***1/2

6. Chris Hero & Davey Richards vs Lance Storm & Kevin Steen
***3/4

7. Four Corner Survival - ROH World Title Match
Austin Aries vs Nigel McGuiness vs Jerry Lynn vs Tyler Black
***1/2-***3/4


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Death Before Dishonor VII - Night 2*

- Lenny Leonards last show.. bit sad as the last few shows i've found him to be a lot better then usual..

1. The Super Smash Brothers vs Steenerico
***
Wow....

2. Frankie The Mobster vs Bison Smith
*1/2

*3. Toronto Gauntlet Match - Winner Gets a Title Shot*
D-Lo Brown vs Jerry Lynn vs Sonjay Dutt vs Jimmy Rave vs Necro Butcher vs Davey Richards
***1/4

*4. European Rules Match*
Claudio Castagnoli vs Brent Albright
**3/4

5. Tyson Dux vs Tyler Black
***

*6. No DQ Match*
Joey Ryan vs Colt Cabana
***1/4
Colt "Todd Sinclair's my best friend and they" Crowd "Boooooo". Todd "How can they say that"

7. Austin Aries, Kenny King & Rhett Titus vs Kenny Omega & The Briscoe Brothers
***1/2

8. Chris Hero vs Lance Storm
***1/2-***3/4


----------



## Platt

TAKE 30% OFF YOUR ORDER!!!

You can now save 30% off your order on almost all items listed at ROHWrestling.com with no minimum purchase. This sale includes all DVD's, tickets, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.

This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events.

To redeem your 30% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: jan30 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Offer ends on Friday, January 15th at 10am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. DVD Subscription Packages and Gift Certificates are the only items NOT included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases or previously placed orders. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.


----------



## Mark.

Platt said:


> :lmao just spotted that The Omega Offect great work there.


Thank goodness they changed that obvious error:
http://www.rohwrestling.com/images/ecom/Products__3296_14.jpg


----------



## Platt

Well I did make a point of posting about it in the sale thread on the ROH boards.


----------



## Devildude

*CHIKARA Behind The 8-Ball:*

1. Louden's "Entrance Theme Montage Medley" - *****3/4*
2. 2.0 vs. Incoherence - ****
3. Nevaeh vs. SharkGirl - **1/4*
4. Escorpion Egipcio vs. Helios - ***1/4*
5. Player Uno, Hydra, Vin Gerard & Buck Hawke vs. Player Dos, Brodie Lee, Tim Donst & STIGMA - ****
6. Shadow Phoenix vs. Gran Akuma - ****1/4*
7. F.I.S.T. vs. The Colony - ****1/2*
8. Colin Delaney vs. Equinox - *****
9. Osirian Portal vs. Jigsaw & Mike Quackenbush - ****1/2*

_Solid, but skippable._


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH – Survival Of The Fittest 2009*

The Young Bucks vs. The House of Truth - **1/2

Roderick Strong vs. Rhett Titus - **

Tyler Black vs. Kenny King - **

Kevin Steen vs. Colt Cabana - *

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Petey Williams - **3/4

Kenny Omega vs. Chris Hero - **1/2

The Briscoes vs. Davey Richards & Austin Aries - ***1/2

*Survival Of The Fittest Final*
Delirious vs. Roderick Strong vs. Tyler Black vs. Colt Cabana vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chris Hero - ****

Nothing show aside from the main event, which only truly picked up with Strong/Tyler. 




*Dragon Gate – Open The Spanish Gate*


Genki Horiguchi & Ryo Saito vs. Ronin Rider & Zack Sabre Jr. - **3/4

Kazkanuezez vs. Lee Flynn - * 

Colin McKay vs. Noam Dor - ***

Dragon Kid & Shingo vs. The Young Bucks - ***3/4

*Four Nations Elimination Match*
El Generico vs. Mandrill vs. PAC vs. Sean South - ***1/2

Mike Quackenbush vs. Paul Tracey - ***1/2

BxB Hulk, Masato Yoshino & Naruki Doi vs. CIMA, Kagetora & Susumu Yokosuka - ***3/4

Nice show besides the second match which felt completely out of place.​


----------



## WillTheBloody

This is how ridiculous Dragon Gate factions can get: CIMA, Kagetora, and Susumu Yokosuka have all gone their separate ways, as have Shingo and Dragon Kid.



KingCrash said:


> Kazkanuezez vs. Lee Flynn - *


What the hell is a "Kazkanuezez" and how strong a Pokeball do I need to capture him?


----------



## jawbreaker

I loved SOTF as a show. One of my favorite ROH shows of the year that wasn't a "big-name" show like GBH, DBD, etc. Match wise it was pretty weak, but if you look at the qualifiers as one match with five parts, as I did, then you don't mind them as much. Maybe I'm just a tournament mark, but I enjoyed the show, top to bottom. And that's not something I could say about a lot of 2009 ROH shows.


----------



## -GP-

Just got my Dragon Gate UK DVD. 
Somebody should mail one of these babies to ROH...great quality top to bottom. 

They've put the 6-man dark match from NOAH in Coventry in the extras, which is kinda cool.


----------



## Platt

Hopefully mine arrives today as well then, ordered the Spain & Germany shows and the photocards as well. Can't wait to watch the UK show again. What was the second extra match?

EDIT:  didn't come.


----------



## kwjr86

ROH Survival of the Fittest 2009

The Young Bucks vs. The House of Truth - ***¼

Roderick Strong vs. Rhett Titus - **¼ 

Tyler Black vs. Kenny King - **¾ 

Kevin Steen vs. Colt Cabana - *¾ 

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Petey Williams - ***

Kenny Omega vs. Chris Hero - ***¼ 

The Briscoes vs. Davey Richards & Austin Aries - ***¾

Delirious vs. Roderick Strong vs. Tyler Black vs. Colt Cabana vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chris Hero - ****¼


----------



## -GP-

Platt said:


> Hopefully mine arrives today as well then, ordered the Spain & Germany shows and the photocards as well. Can't wait to watch the UK show again. What was the second extra match?
> 
> EDIT:  didn't come.


Think it was Lion Kid vs. Haskins from late November IPW:UK. Also had trailer and intervies with some of the Brits.
Oddly enough, the "Dark Match" for the event itself is actually on the main show video.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

Watched some of that Dragon Gate DVD at a friends house earlier on. Was my first time seeing any Dragon Gate stuff (wow, that's sad) but what an impression it made. Missed the first two bouts, but the Dragon Kid match was pretty good. I like how it started quite slow and the pace just kept picking up till the end. Shingo vs Yokosuka was a bit OTT but I loved the last 5 minutes of it.

The main event was absolutely unbelievable. One of the best matches I've seen in a LONG time. I don't have the words to describe...I think I'll be checking out plenty more Dragon Gate stuff in the near future.

Really enjoyed the dark matches too, especially the 6 man. Gonna be seeing a few of those guys in my hometown next month I believe (the babyface team) so I'm looking forward to that.

Mark Haskins is pretty bad ass too!


----------



## -GP-

Bloodbath said:


> Mark Haskins is pretty bad ass too!


Haskins pretty much owns the world. Dude is just awesome at everything.
Easily my favourite indy heel this side of Davey as far as crowd interactions go.


----------



## Platt

They came


----------



## Mark.

Click Here For Full Review

*ROH Glory By Honor VIII: The Final Countdown*


*Rhett Titus vs Colt Cabana* - ***1/2*

*Dark City Fight Club vs Up In Smoke - **3/4*
*
Claudio Castagnoli vs Kenny Omega - ***1/2*

*Four Corner Survival
Delirious vs Sonjay Dutt vs Grizzly Redwood vs Roderick Strong - ***1/2*

*
ROH World Tag Team Championship
Ladder War II
American Wolves vs Kevin Steen & El Generico*

Damn, what a match! Quite disappointing, considering I thought they had potential to put on better matches, but this was definitely something. Both teams brought the hate and the intensity, even Generico got aggressive with a chair, but especially Steen. “I am going to RIP YOUR FUCKING FACE OFF!” can be added to the list of great Steen quotes. At times, the action was really slow, so I was quite dissapointed by the pace of things. I didn't want it to be an overly crazy spotfest, but there just wasn't much happening for periods of the match. Edwards getting face heat due to his injury didn't bother me much, in fact it added quite an interesting dynamic to the Wolves. In the finish, while Davey is doing nothing (albeit, recovering from a huge bump), Eddie has disposed of Generico through a table, taken an unprotected chairshot, then managed to dispose of Steen. Getting rid of Steen that way, I consider that a moral victory for Eddie in the context of this feud. Eddie didn't gain a singles victory over Steen, maybe not even beating him within a tag match, I'll have to check. But by pushing Steen's ladder over and having him go through a table and onto a bridged ladder to boot, the BIGGEST bump in the whole match, that is Eddie getting the last laugh. Back to what I was saying, Eddie then goes on to trap Generico in the ladder, while Davey then just goes up and grabs the belts. Not only did this put over Eddie very well, I think it's interesting that Davey gets all the success, all the glory of being in the Wolves and his high profile singles matches, while Eddie puts in great efforts and is still considered the lesser of the two. In a purely kayfabe sense, of course. Eddie does all this stuff while injured, but it's Davey that actually wins the match for them. Say I'm looking to much into it if you will, but this and Eddie beating Steen are two things that, in hindsight, make this a better match. I was going to give this a ***3/4 and say this wasn't their best match (I think I said this earlier, but my opinion's changed after thinking a lot more), but if aspects like this help me enjoy it just a little bit more, so be it.

******


*Chris Hero vs Eddie Kingston - ***3/4*


*ROH World Championship
Austin Aries vs Petey Williams*

_Dunbar stood up like a shot. "That's it," he cried excitedly. "There was something missing - all the time I knew there was something missing from this wrestling show - and now I know what it is." He banged his fist into his palm. "No twinkies," he declared.
"You're right," Yossarian shouted back. "You're right, you're right, you're right"._
That's what the first chapter of Catch-22 would have been like if it was set in Glory By Honor VIII.

****1/4*

*
The Young Bucks vs The Briscoes - ***1/2*


*Nigel McGuinness vs Bryan Danielson*

Such an emotional match. I've had months now to take it all in, but it was still hard to believe this is both men's last ROH match. The crowd was great for this, bar one fan who should've been stabbed on the spot for trying to start the twinkies chant again. I couldn't take my eyes off this, I paid attention to every move so I could appreciate these two as much as I could in their final indy match. Even though it wasn't in what I would consider their top 4 matches, I felt satisfied by this. All they needed was to do some of the things we loved watching during their series. There's not much more to say about the wrestling. It was what you would expect from Dragon/Nigel if you've seen most of their matches, but with a lot more finishers. The main reason for loving this match is the novelty of it being their last and the emotion that goes with it, like Flair/Michaels, only I think the actual wrestling was still much better. I can't say much more, just watch this match and the incredible aftermath, there won't be anything to regret.

*****1/4*​


----------



## FITZ

Mark. said:


> *
> ROH World Tag Team Championship
> Ladder War II
> American Wolves vs Kevin Steen & El Generico*
> 
> Damn, what a match! Quite disappointing, considering I thought they had potential to put on better matches, but this was definitely something. Both teams brought the hate and the intensity, even Generico got aggressive with a chair, but especially Steen. “I am going to RIP YOUR FUCKING FACE OFF!” can be added to the list of great Steen quotes. At times, the action was really slow, so I was quite dissapointed by the pace of things. I didn't want it to be an overly crazy spotfest, but there just wasn't much happening for periods of the match. Edwards getting face heat due to his injury didn't bother me much, in fact it added quite an interesting dynamic to the Wolves. In the finish, while Davey is doing nothing (albeit, recovering from a huge bump), Eddie has disposed of Generico through a table, taken an unprotected chairshot, then managed to dispose of Steen. Getting rid of Steen that way, I consider that a moral victory for Eddie in the context of this feud. Eddie didn't gain a singles victory over Steen, maybe not even beating him within a tag match, I'll have to check. But by pushing Steen's ladder over and having him go through a table and onto a bridged ladder to boot, the BIGGEST bump in the whole match, that is Eddie getting the last laugh. Back to what I was saying, Eddie then goes on to trap Generico in the ladder, while Davey then just goes up and grabs the belts. Not only did this put over Eddie very well, I think it's interesting that Davey gets all the success, all the glory of being in the Wolves and his high profile singles matches, while Eddie puts in great efforts and is still considered the lesser of the two. In a purely kayfabe sense, of course. Eddie does all this stuff while injured, but it's Davey that actually wins the match for them. Say I'm looking to much into it if you will, but this and Eddie beating Steen are two things that, in hindsight, make this a better match. I was going to give this a ***3/4 and say this wasn't their best match (I think I said this earlier, but my opinion's changed after thinking a lot more), but if aspects like this help me enjoy it just a little bit more, so be it.
> 
> ******​


I think you might be looking too much into the ending to the Ladder Match. I mean Eddie Edwards was in a full arm cast. I don't even know if he would have been able to take down the belts with one arm.

Really good write up on the two matches that you went into detail on.


----------



## Mark.

Yeah, I was worried I'd done that. I do that sometimes.

I forgot to say, but the full review is here, where I go into detail for all matches. http://www.wrestlesoup.com/2010/01/roh-glory-by-honor-viii-final-countdown.html


----------



## seabs

*ROH Clash of the Contenders*

*Kevin Steen vs. Roderick Strong *
_**3/4_

*Mschif vs. Nicole Matthews *
_1/2*_

*Claudio Castagnoli vs. Petey Williams vs. Colt Cabana vs. Ace Steel *
_**_

*Briscoes vs. The House of Truth*
_**3/4_

*Davey Richards vs. Kenny Omega*
_****_

*Kenny King and Rhett Titus vs. Young Bucks* 
_**3/4_

*Tyler Black vs. Chris Hero* 
_***_

*Austin Aries vs. Delirious - ROH World Championship*
_***_

*Overall:*
_Pretty good for a B show by ROH's current standards. One great match with an otherwise solid card. Dead crowd for the whole show hardly helped my enjoyment of watching the show though._​


----------



## smitlick

just bought Aries vs Richards & The Omega Effect.. both look good..

Dragon Gate USA - Open The Untouchable Gate

1. Bonus Match #1 - FIP - Impact of Honor
Davey Richards vs Shingo
***1/4
Went like 12 minutes and was disappointing imo although it definitely shows how far they've come since..

2. Bonus Match #2 - FIP - All or Nothing
Davey Richards vs Shingo
***1/4-***1/2
Went around the same time and wasnt much better...

3. Bonus Match #3 - Dragon Gate 7/9/06
Magnum Tokyo, BxB Hulk & Matt Sydal vs Gamma, Naoki Tanisaki & Jimmy Rave
***
Weird choice for a bonus match

4. Bonus Match #4 - Dragon Gate USA - 9/6/09 
FRAY!
Hallowicked vs Arik Cannon vs Louis Lyndon vs Shima Xion vs Prince Mustafa Ali vs Johnny Gargano vs The Great Malaki vs Flip Kendrick
***

5. Masato Yoshino vs Dragon Kid
***1/4

6. Gran Akuma & Yamato vs Jigsaw & Mike Quackenbush
***1/2

7. Bryan Danielson vs Naruki Doi
****1/2

8. CIMA vs Brian Kendrick
***

9. Davey Richards vs Shingo
****1/4

10. The Young Bucks vs Genki Horiguchi & Ryo Saito
***1/2-***3/4


----------



## Platt

RING OF HONOR BUY 2, GET 1 FREE DVD SALE!!!

You can now get 1 free Ring of Honor DVD with every 2 you purchase. It is very important you read all of the directions below before placing your order:

1) You will receive 1 Free Ring of Honor DVD for every 2 you purchase. If you buy 4 DVD's you get 2 free, if you buy 6 DVD's you get 3 free, if you purchase 8 DVD's you get 4 free, etc.. There is no limit. Your regular priced & free selections must be a Ring of Honor, Straight Shootin, or Secrets of the Ring title. Non ROH titles are not included in this sale. You may add other items to your order but they would not count towards the sale promotion.
2) Place the items you are ordering in the shopping cart at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. Write in your free selections in the "Special Instructions" section so you are not charged for the items. If you place your free items in the shopping cart you will be billed for them and adjustments will not be made.
3) Your free selections must be the lowest priced item you are buying.
4) This offer is good on all DVD's listed under the "Ring of Honor DVD's" & "Straight Shootin DVD" sections at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. NON ROH DVD ARE NOT INCLUDED IN THIS SALE.

Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Tuesday, January 19th at noon EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.

*Please note the buy 2, get 1 free offer is ONLY good on Ring of Honor show titles, Best Of's, Straight Shootin', and Secrets of the Ring titles. This includes all ROH titles marked down in the "Weekly Specials" section.



$10 OFF ALL RESERVED TICKETS FOR LIVE ROH EVENTS!!!

All reserved seating tickets for upcoming live Ring of Honor events are now on sale for $10 off the regular price. Discounts have already been made on the website so you don't need a special sale code. This sale includes the following events:

-2/5 Philadelphia, PA (TV Taping)
-2/6 Philadelphia, PA (TV Taping)
-2/13 New York, NY (8th Anniversary Show)
-3/19 Dearborn, MI
-3/20 Mississauga, Ontario
-3/26 Phoenix, AZ
-3/27 Phoenix, AZ
-4/9 Boston, MA
-4/10 Edison, NJ
-4/23 Dayton, OH
-4/24 Chicago Ridge, IL
-5/7 Manassas, VA
-7/23 Collinsville, IL

Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Tuesday, January 19th at noon EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.


NEW DVD RELEASE!!!

The following DVD is now available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:

Boiling Point- Edison, NJ 11/7/09 (DVD)

Features Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Chris Hero & Davey Richards in a tag team Grudge Match; Roderick Strong vs. Delirious; Tyler Black, Colt Cabana, & Grizzly Redwood vs. Austin Aries, Kenny King, & Rhett Titus; plus much more including three unreleased matches from April 2009.
1. Kenny Omega vs. Sonjay Dutt
2. Necro Butcher & Mark Briscoe vs. Erick Stevens & Joey Ryan
3. Jay Briscoe vs. Claudio Castagnoli
4. Tyler Black vs. Kenny King
5. Tyler Black, Colt Cabana, & Grizzly Redwood vs. Kenny King, ROH World Champion Austin Aries, & Rhett Titus
5. Bobby Dempsey vs. Tony Kozina
6. Delirious vs. Roderick Strong
7. Chris Hero & Davey Richards vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico


Commentary by Dave Prazak and "That Young Knockout Kid" Chris Hero.


Bonus Footage:
-Kenny King & Rhett Titus vs. Necro Butcher & Delirious (previously unreleased match, The Hunt Begins- Montreal, Quebec 4/17/09, edited with no commentary)
-Brent Albright vs. Jimmy Rave (previously unreleased match, Tag Title Classic- Markham, Ontario 4/18/09, edited with no commentary)
-Chris Hero vs. Necro Butcher (previously unreleased match, Tag Title Classic- Markham, Ontario 4/18/09, edited with no commentary)
-Video Wire 11-9-09
-Preshow Match : Bravados & Kyle O'Reilly vs. Gino Giovanni, Tony Nees & Tommaso Ciampa


Contains three audio tracks to watch this DVD with:
-surround sound with commentary
-surround sound without commentary
-stereo with commentary


----------



## peep4life

Wow, the Boiling Point card is terrible. The main event is the only match that sounds somewhat worth checking out.


----------



## KingKicks

I wonder if Boiling Point will end up worse then Eliminating The Competition.


----------



## FITZ

peep4life said:


> Wow, the Boiling Point card is terrible. The main event is the only match that sounds somewhat worth checking out.


I would add the Strong/Delirious as well. I was shocked at how good it actually was. Of course Delirious was not really a good substitute for Kenta but he did better than I thought he would.

I concede to how bad the rest of the card was though, the matches really didn't do anything for me. The only reason I would consider picking this up is if I have the urge to see myself in the crowd or want to watch the 2 good matches on the card.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I decided to get myself SOTF09, Aries vs. Richards, and Omega Effect, whereas on highspots, I've gotten Melbourne Meltdown II, Unstoppable 2008, Guerre Sans Frontieres, BOLA 2009, and Sells Out 2.


----------



## seabs

*ROH Glory By Honor V Night 2*

*Jack Evans vs. Davey Richards* 
_**3/4_

*Delirious vs. Adam Pearce *
_**_

*Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Christopher Daniels *
_***1/4_

*Briscoes vs. Samoe Joe & Homicide* 
_***3/4_

*Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs Kings Of Wrestling - ROH World Tag Team Championships* 
_***3/4_

*Nigel McGuinness vs. Naomichi Marufuji - GHC Heavyweight Championship*
_****1/2_

*Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA - ROH World Championship*
_****3/4_​


----------



## seancarleton77

Still awaiting BOLA 2009


----------



## Sephiroth

Seabs said:


> *Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA - ROH World Championship*
> _*****_​


Fixed it for you


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

It's easily the best indy match of the 2000s.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Seriously? Damn, that match is overrated.


----------



## seancarleton77

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Seriously? Damn, that match is overrated.


I don't think it is, the match felt real, probably because KENTA was really trying to cripple Danielson!


----------



## seabs

*It's about as near to ***** a match I've seen that isn't the full 5 but I dunno somet was just stopping me from going the distance. It's still undoubtedly one of the best Indy matches ever.*


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

I'm with Seabs, I think it's one of the best ROH matches I've ever seen. I just wasn't that into it. It was kind of slow until the very end of it, where it was awesome. I too would give it ****3/4, but not a full 5.

This put me in the mood to watch GBHV N2..


----------



## jawbreaker

I don't know what the fuck you guys are talking about, if that's not a ***** match then what the fuck is?


----------



## Maxx Hero

Not perfect obviously? Besides that ratings are objective, the match was not flawless, yes there was passion, and Danielson did great, but KENTA did nothing special.


----------



## Tarfu

Debating about a 1/4 of a difference is retarded anyway. 



jawbreaker said:


> I don't know what the fuck you guys are talking about, if that's not a ***** match then what the fuck is?


I think I already mentioned Necro Butcher vs. Kikutaro in another thread.


----------



## CM Skittle

Yup KENTA vs. Bryan Danielson is my favorite Bryan Danielson match ever and he's the best wrestler in the world so I definitely think it's 5 stars, I dunno what more anyone could want from a match.


----------



## jawbreaker

Maxx Hero said:


> Not perfect obviously? Besides that ratings are objective, the match was not flawless, yes there was passion, and Danielson did great, but KENTA did nothing special.


I know you don't give out 5* ratings except for like three times, I was talking more to Seabs and the other guy, both of whom I think have given out ***** to matches (that aren't 90's AJPW obviously) before and didn't for that one.


----------



## Zombiekid29

Maxx Hero said:


> Not perfect obviously? Besides that ratings are objective, the match was not flawless, yes there was passion, and Danielson did great, but KENTA did nothing special.


I assumed all rating systems were subjective? Just because someone says a match is ***** doesn't mean it's set in stone.


----------



## Tarfu

Any other European customers here ordered from RFVideo? 

I've been waiting for my shipment for almost two weeks now, and I'm legitimately on the verge of murdering someone (one week or gtfo).


----------



## smitlick

Two weeks isn't a long time for an international order.


----------



## Maxx Hero

jawbreaker said:


> I know you don't give out 5* ratings except for like three times, I was talking more to Seabs and the other guy, both of whom I think have given out ***** to matches (that aren't 90's AJPW obviously) before and didn't for that one.


Oh I realize this, I just found your response comical because it sounds so serious (this could also be because I am reading it). "If that isn't *****, than what the fuck is?" just sounds so, I am not even quite sure how to put it, markish? Pry smarkish I guess. Obviously there is not problem with your ***** as it was a quality match, my comment was aimed at your response, not the rating.



Zombiekid29 said:


> I assumed all rating systems were subjective? Just because someone says a match is ***** doesn't mean it's set in stone.


Exactly. This is my point.


----------



## Tarfu

smitlick said:


> Two weeks isn't a long time for an international order.


For me it's an eternity. And it's painful.

But thank God I can trust my Highspots order will be here by tomorrow, that'll keep me busy for the time being.


----------



## Even Flow

Look what Highspots has for sale:


----------



## Platt

So now I need that, the two new FIP, BOLA and Sold Out 2. Hmm gonna be a big order once those shows are released.


----------



## S-Mac

Gunna have to get that soon just to see Davey run through the whole competition


----------



## jawbreaker

Maxx Hero said:


> Oh I realize this, I just found your response comical because it sounds so serious (this could also be because I am reading it). "If that isn't *****, than what the fuck is?" just sounds so, I am not even quite sure how to put it, markish? Pry smarkish I guess. Obviously there is not problem with your ***** as it was a quality match, my comment was aimed at your response, not the rating.


If I use the word "fuck" more than once, my response usually isn't completely serious and shouldn't be taken as such.


----------



## S-Mac

Does anyone know how long Highspots usually takes to deliver to the UK?


----------



## Tarfu

To Finland it's 6 to 7 days, so I assume it's about the same - if even less.


----------



## S-Mac

Tarfu said:


> To Finland it's 6 to 7 days, so I assume it's about the same - if even less.


Okay thanks man going to pick up the memorial cup now i think


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH – Boiling Point*


Kenny Omega vs. Sonjay Dutt - **1/4

Necro Butcher & Mark Briscoe vs. Erick Stevens & Joey Ryan - **

Jay Briscoe vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***

Tyler Black, Colt Cabana, & Grizzly Redwood vs. Kenny King, Austin Aries, & Rhett Titus - **3/4

Bobby Dempsey vs. Tony Kozina - DUD

Delirious vs. Roderick Strong - **3/4

Chris Hero & Davey Richards vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico - ***1/2

_Just like the card looks, very forgettable show that you can easily skip. Pretty much what you'd expect from a show after two days of tv tapings and the latest run of Edison shows._​


----------



## peep4life

Wow, that looks terrible, only one match over three stars?


----------



## seabs

*PWG All Star Weekend V Night 1*

*Disco Machine vs. NOSAWA *
_**1/4_

*Rocky Romero vs. Roderick Strong* 
_Fucking awesome shit. 
****_

*Claudio Castagnoli vs. Human Tornado* 
_Tornado slapping Candace around is awesome. Not that I condone it though lol.
***_

*Kikutaro vs. Matt Classic* 
_Hilarious as ever with Kikutaro._

*Jack Evans vs. Kevin Steen* 
_**3/4_

*Chris Bosh, Scott Lost, Joey Ryan & Karl Anderson vs. Frankie Kazarian, TJ Perkins, Ronin, & Top Gun Talwar* 
_Rick Knox is nothing short of awesome.
***_

*Kaz Hayashi vs. Alex Shelley *
_***3/4_

*Low Ki vs. Davey Richards* 
_***3/4+_

*El Generico vs. PAC - PWG World Championship*
_****_

*Overall:*
_Straight up awesome show._​


----------



## Caponex75

Roderick/Romero from that show is one of my favorite matches in PWG history. It is ****1/4 to me but damn, just fun as hell to watch. So underrated in my opinion by most.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

You underrated Ki vs. Davey. ****1/2, and easily a top ten match in PWG history.


----------



## Caponex75

I reckon you are going a little overboard. I never understood why people stiffed Davey/Ki but gave Danielson/Ki such a higher rating. I'd give it **** but their IWA-MS encounter was BUTT-FUCKING-AWESOME! I think if the match were to happen again with how great Davey is now, you would have that rating.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I preferred the PWG match due to Davey being such a fucking prick.


----------



## smitlick

*PWG - Ninety Nine*

1. Scorpio Sky & Los Luchas vs Scott Lost & The Cutler Brothers
**1/2

2. Chuck Taylor vs Bryan Danielson
***

3. Joey Ryan vs B-Boy
**3/4

4. Kenny Omega vs Davey Richards
***3/4

5. Sonjay Dutt vs Roderick Strong
***1/4
Why was there a fuck Cena chant?

6. Tyler Black vs El Generico
***1/2
Loved the crowd giving the little kid shit.. fuck his voice is annoying

*7. PWG World Title Match*
Chris Hero vs Austin Aries
***1/4-***1/2

*8. PWG World Tag Team Title Match*
The Young Bucks vs The Motor City Machine Guns
****

Good show but not fantastic like everyone seems to be saying...


----------



## Platt

TAKE 20% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!

You can now save 20% Off your next order on all items listed on the ROH website with no minimum purchase. This sale includes all DVD's, tickets, books, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.

This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events.

To redeem your 20% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: triple into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Sale ends Friday, January 22nd at 10am EST!!! DVD Subscription packages and shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.

You can combine the 20% off sale with either of the sales listed below!!!

INVENTORY CLEARANCE SALE

ALL FIP DVD's ONLY $5 EACH: Attention FIP fans. All Full Impact Pro DVD's are now on sale at ROHWrestling.com for only $5 each. This includes all in stock titles from 2004-2008. For a complete list of FIP titles click here: http://www.rohwrestling.com/shoponline.asp?point=products&catid=217.


STRAIGHT SHOOTIN' & SECRETS OF THE RING DVD'S $3-$5: All in stock Ring of Honor produced shoot interviews are now on sale for only $3-$5 each while supplis last. For a complete list of titles included in this offer click here: http://www.rohwrestling.com/shoponline.asp?point=products&catid=200

OTHER CLEARANCE ITEMS: Check out the "Weekly Specials" section for a list of other great item where you can save up to 50% off. This includes DVD's, posters, shirts, & more. Click here to see what's on sale: http://www.rohwrestling.com/shoponline.asp?point=products&area=ws

Sale ends Friday, January 22nd at 10am EST!!! Sale prices are valid WHILE SUPPLIES LAST.

25% OFF TICKETS FOR LIVE ROH EVENTS!!!

All Ring of Honor tickets are now on sale for 25% off the regular price. Discounts have already been made on the website so you don't need a special sale code. This sale includes the following events:

-2/5 Philadelphia, PA (TV Taping)
-2/6 Philadelphia, PA (TV Taping)
-2/13 New York, NY (8th Anniversary Show)
-3/19 Dearborn, MI
-3/20 Mississauga, Ontario
-3/26 Phoenix, AZ
-3/27 Phoenix, AZ
-4/9 Boston, MA
-4/10 Edison, NJ
-4/23 Dayton, OH
-4/24 Chicago Ridge, IL
-5/7 Manassas, VA
-7/23 Collinsville, IL


AS A BONUS YOU CAN ALSO USE THE 20% OFF DISCOUNT LISTED ABOVE TO SAVE EVEN MORE MONEY ON YOUR TICKET PURCHASE. Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Friday, January 22nd at 10am EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.


NEW DVD RELEASES!!!

The following DVD's are now available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:

Aries Vs. Richards- Novi, MI 11/12/09 (DVD)

Features Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards for the ROH World Title in an epic battle; The Young Bucks vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico; Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Kenny Omega; Chris Hero vs. Roderick Strong; plus more.
1. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The House of Truth
2. Pick 6 Series Match: (2) Tyler Black vs. (6) Claudio Castagnoli
3. Erick Stevens & Joey Ryan vs. The Super Smash Bros.
4. Pick 6 Series Match: (3) Kenny Omega vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima
5. Kenny King & Rhett Titus vs. Colt Cabana & Delirious
6. Pick 6 Series Match: (1) Roderick Strong vs. Chris Hero
7. The Young Bucks vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico
8. ROH World Title Match: Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards

Commentary by Dave Prazak and "That Young Knockout Kid" Chris Hero.

Contains three audio tracks to watch this DVD with:
-surround sound with commentary
-surround sound without commentary
-stereo with commentary

Boiling Point- Edison, NJ 11/7/09 (DVD)

Features Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Chris Hero & Davey Richards in a tag team Grudge Match; Roderick Strong vs. Delirious; Tyler Black, Colt Cabana, & Grizzly Redwood vs. Austin Aries, Kenny King, & Rhett Titus; plus much more including three unreleased matches from April 2009.
1. Kenny Omega vs. Sonjay Dutt
2. Necro Butcher & Mark Briscoe vs. Erick Stevens & Joey Ryan
3. Jay Briscoe vs. Claudio Castagnoli
4. Tyler Black vs. Kenny King
5. Tyler Black, Colt Cabana, & Grizzly Redwood vs. Kenny King, ROH World Champion Austin Aries, & Rhett Titus
5. Bobby Dempsey vs. Tony Kozina
6. Delirious vs. Roderick Strong
7. Chris Hero & Davey Richards vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico

Commentary by Dave Prazak and "That Young Knockout Kid" Chris Hero.

Bonus Footage:
-Kenny King & Rhett Titus vs. Necro Butcher & Delirious (previously unreleased match, The Hunt Begins- Montreal, Quebec 4/17/09, edited with no commentary)
-Brent Albright vs. Jimmy Rave (previously unreleased match, Tag Title Classic- Markham, Ontario 4/18/09, edited with no commentary)
-Chris Hero vs. Necro Butcher (previously unreleased match, Tag Title Classic- Markham, Ontario 4/18/09, edited with no commentary)
-Video Wire 11-9-09
-Preshow Match : Bravados & Kyle O'Reilly vs. Gino Giovanni, Tony Nees & Tommaso Ciampa

Contains three audio tracks to watch this DVD with:
-surround sound with commentary
-surround sound without commentary
-stereo with commentary


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

That's an awesome sale for FIP DVDs.


----------



## kwjr86

Wow, every FIP DVD only $5, couple of the 2008 shows are really well worth it, if you don't have Redefined you need to buy it, it's excellent:

Full Impact Pro ’Redefined’ Crystal River, FL 2/16/08 (DVD)
Item# FIP065

Description:
1. Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards (Career vs. Managerial License)
2. Chasyn Rance vs. Seth Delay
3. Rain & Lacey vs. Allison Danger & Trenesha
4. Kenny King & Jason Blade vs. Robert Anthony & Shawn Osbourne (FIP Tag Team Title Match)
5. Nigel McGuinness vs. Necro Butcher (Anything Goes Match)
6. Sal Rinauro vs. Tyler Black (FIP Florida Heritage Title Match)
7. Shawn Murphy of Black Market vs. The Heartbreak Express (Losing Team Can Never Wrestle in FIP Again)
8. Erick Stevens vs. Roderick Strong (FIP World Heavyweight Title Match)

Bonus
ROH Final Battle 2007
Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens (FIP World Heavyweight Title Match) 

Features: 
Region 0 DVD. Will play anywhere in the world. $15.00 SALE! $5.00


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Redefined is on par with the near the top best ROH and PWG shows. Just excellent stuff.


----------



## seancarleton77

New video wire from ROH is up now.


----------



## F5uits

Caponex75 said:


> Roderick/Romero from that show is one of my favorite matches in PWG history. It is ****1/4 to me but damn, just fun as hell to watch. So underrated in my opinion by most.


Glad to see somebody FINALLY talk about this match, like, at all. These guys seem to carry over a grudge from the 2006 BOLA, and this is as intense of a match as you can get with no real feud. From the get-go you can tell they're gonna go all out. There's a sick kick Roddy pulls out while Romero is draped on the apron at one point that I swear left Rocky brainless, and it left me with my jaw dropped. Never have I seen this one get the love it deserves, and ASW V in general.

Also, I don't understand any of the hate Rocky got from ROH fans during the NRC heyday. I thought he had a great 2006 in PWG and was really excited when his ROH return was announced, as most were, and then he seemed to be the one people wanted to round out the Corps. Once that happened, Davey and especially Rocky were heavily scrutinized and labeled by some on the ROH boards as the "worst on the roster". I never saw anything like that, and now I miss Azucar. Hopefully the AAA stuff allows more trips back.


----------



## jawbreaker

seancarleton77 said:


> New video wire from ROH is up now.


Best videowire in a long time. Every single promo was fantastic and made me really want to see the LA show. I guess they can't have every heel go over, but they should. Well, except the main, let the Bucks go out on top in their hometown.


----------



## McQueen

Decided i'd grace you guys with my presence.



smitlick said:


> *PWG - Ninety Nine*
> 
> 1. Scorpio Sky & Los Luchas vs Scott Lost & The Cutler Brothers
> **1/2
> 
> 2. Chuck Taylor vs Bryan Danielson
> ***
> 
> 3. Joey Ryan vs B-Boy
> **3/4
> 
> 4. Kenny Omega vs Davey Richards
> ***3/4
> 
> 5. Sonjay Dutt vs Roderick Strong
> ***1/4
> Why was there a fuck Cena chant?
> 
> 6. Tyler Black vs El Generico
> ***1/2
> Loved the crowd giving the little kid shit.. fuck his voice is annoying
> 
> *7. PWG World Title Match*
> Chris Hero vs Austin Aries
> ***1/4-***1/2
> 
> *8. PWG World Tag Team Title Match*
> The Young Bucks vs The Motor City Machine Guns
> ****
> 
> Good show but not fantastic like everyone seems to be saying...


I thought it was the worst show of 09 (up to GSF) aside from Secret of Guerrilla Island but it was still pretty damn good.



Caponex75 said:


> Roderick/Romero from that show is one of my favorite matches in PWG history. It is ****1/4 to me but damn, just fun as hell to watch. So underrated in my opinion by most.


Love that match. Some days I feel like i'm the only one who likes watching Romero. I mean he even has a series of watchable matches with TJ Perkins.



superdupersonic said:


> Redefined is on par with the near the top best ROH and PWG shows. Just excellent stuff.


This. I miss FIP.


----------



## Devildude

*CHIKARA The Bobliographon:*

1. Shadow Phoenix vs. Claudio Castagnoli - *****
2. Cheech & Cloudy vs. 2.0 vs. Super Smash Bros. vs. The UnStable - ****1/2*
3. UltraMantis Black vs. Create-A-Wrestler - ***1/4*
4. Roughnecks vs. Incoherence - ******
6. SharkGirl vs. Sara Del Ray - ****
7. Osirian Portal vs. The Future Is Now - ****1/4*
8. Vin Gerard vs. Glacier - _Skipped. Can you blame me?_
9. F.I.S.T. & Buck Hawke vs. The Colony, Jigsaw & Mike Quackenbush - ******
*
One of CHIKARA's best shows of 2009, only exceeded by Trios, Anniversario Yang and two shows towards the end of 2009. Pick this up during a sale and you won't be disappointed (unless you watch Vin Gerard/Glacier!).*

Unrelated note: Dammit PWG, release BOLA 2009 already!


----------



## jawbreaker

Holy shit, Buck Hawke. I remember that guy.


----------



## KingCrash

seancarleton77 said:


> New video wire from ROH is up now.


Fantastic videowire. Everything was good and I'm loving Steen's turn. Figure they'll have Lynn win over King while Steen kills Tornado and Generico continues his downward spiral.


----------



## Legend

Yeah, great videowire. A Double's joke about wanting Liger's mask was gold. Also, King continues to improve. It's a shame he'll probably lose to Geritol in LA. Videowires should remain a heel only environment after this.


----------



## jawbreaker

I wish every heel could win in LA. But I guess they can't do that. Still, makes much more sense for them to put over Stevens, King, and Aries, though they probably won't for any of them. Ryan will probably be working face in LA, but he probably won't go over anyway.

Show still looks pretty good. HYPED~!


----------



## peep4life

smitlick said:


> *PWG - Ninety Nine*
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Sonjay Dutt vs Roderick Strong
> ***1/4
> Why was there a fuck Cena chant?
> 
> 6. Tyler Black vs El Generico
> ***1/2
> Loved the crowd giving the little kid shit.. fuck his voice is annoying


The fuck Cena chant was directed toward that kid, he was so upset by the chant, it was hilarious. My buddy started a past you bed time chant which was awesome. The kid has calmed down at the recent shows, I guess he was sick of getting shit on by everybody.


----------



## smitlick

^^^ Ah thanks was really confused when everyone suddenly chanted Fuck Cena

*PWG - One Hundred*

*1. PWG World Tag Team Title Match*
The Young Bucks vs The Cutler Brothers
***
I understand why people may rate this higher but i just cant stand the Cutlers..

2. Scott Lost vs Roderick Strong
***1/4-***1/2

3. Bryan Danielson vs Kenny Omega
***1/2

4. Paul London vs Joey Ryan
***1/4

5. B-Boy, Candice LeRae & Scorpio Sky vs Austin Aries, Chuck Taylor & Human Tornado
***

6. Tyler Black vs Davey Richards
***1/4

7. Sonjay Dutt vs El Generico
***1/4
LMAO, Davey & Danielson were great. Made it much much more enjoyable..

*8. PWG World Title Match*
Chris Hero vs Colt Cabana
***

The Promos afterwards were great, especially the Dolphins one. The show itself was ok nothing special.

*
PWG - DDT4 2009*

Danielsons Birthday Party was great...

*1. DDT4 Quarterfinal Match*
The Hybrid Dolphins vs The Dynasty
***1/2

*2. DDT4 Quarterfinal Match*
Kenny Omega & Chuck Taylor vs Dark & Lovely
***1/2

*3. PWG World Tag Team Title Match - DDT4 Quarterfinal Match*
The Young Bucks vs The Cutler Brothers
**3/4

4. Malachi Jackson vs Phoenix Star
*3/4

*5. PWG World Tag Team Title Match - DDT4 Semi Final Match*
The Young Bucks vs Kenny Omega & Chuck Taylor
***3/4

*6. DDT4 Semi Final Match*
The Hybrid Dolphins vs The Motor City Machine Guns
****-****1/4
London was hilarious..

*7. PWG World Title Match*
Chris Hero vs Joey Ryan
***1/4

*8. PWG World Tag Team Title Match - DDT4 Final Match*
The Young Bucks vs The Hybrid Dolphins
****

Great show but the Bucks winning really did suck..


----------



## McQueen

The DDT4 Finals was maybe the worst structured match I think i've ever seen.


----------



## FITZ

McQueen said:


> The DDT4 Finals was maybe the worst structured match I think i've ever seen.


I don't know about the worst that I've ever seen but it was pretty messed up with the way it was booked. Did PWG really think the Bucks were over enough that they could win 2 hard fought matches, take everything (including finishers) from the Hybrid Dolphins and than get a quick come back and win the match? 

The show as a whole was pretty awesome though, as is everything that I've seen from PWG in 2009.


----------



## Platt

WEEKEND SPECIAL- SAVE 35%-40% OFF YOUR ORDER!!!

You can now save 35%-40% off your order on all items listed on the website with no minimum purchase. This sale includes all DVD's, live event tickets, ROH apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com. All orders under $50 save 35% off the order. Orders that are $50 and up save 40% off the order.

This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events.

To redeem your 35% Off Coupon for orders under $50 just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: weekend35 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

To redeem your 40% Off Coupon for orders $50 and above just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: weekend40 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Offer ends on Monday, January 25th at 10 AM EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates and ROH DVD Subscription Packages are not included in the sale. Non Ring of Honor preorder items are not included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on new orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above. Offer is good while supplies last.


----------



## ECW fan

Looks like Highspots are now shipping PWG Sells Out 2 as I got my shipping confirmation today. I'm really looking forward to this one.


----------



## KaijuFan

Took two damn weeks but RF finally delivered my copies of 99 and Threemendus 2. I almost forgot I ordered them. 

The sale is actually tempting, if I had more than 5 bucks in my account I might have had to nab me Aries vs Davey


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

ECW fan said:


> Looks like Highspots are now shipping PWG Sells Out 2 as I got my shipping confirmation today. I'm really looking forward to this one.


BOLA is shipping as well.


----------



## erikstans07

Bought Aries vs. Richards today. Pretty pumped about that show. I would have gotten Omega Effect, but Davey's not on that card, so AvR was the better choice. Both have awesome cards though.

Also, how come highspots is shipping BOLA but PWG's site still says it's on pre-order?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

They're not shipping it yet. I confused it with a different order.


----------



## KingCrash

*Dragon Gate/wXw – Open The German Gate*


Mark Haskins & Tommy End vs. The Young Bucks - ***1/4 - ***1/2

Bad Bones vs. Kagetora - **3/4

Dragon Kid vs. El Generico vs. Masato Yoshino vs. Susumu Yokosuka - ***1/2

CIMA vs. Mike Quackenbush - **** 

BxB Hulk, Naruki Doi & Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Genki Horiguchi, Ryo Saito & Emil Sitochi - ***1/2

*wXw World Heavyweight Title*
Absolute Andy vs. Shingo - ***



*Dragon Gate USA – Freedom Fight PPV*

Matt Jackson vs. Nick Jackson vs. Gran Akuma vs. Hallowicked vs. Lince Dorado vs. Johnny Gargano - ***1/4

BxB Hulk vs. Brian Kendrick - ***

Mike Quackenbush vs. Super Crazy vs. CIMA vs. Jorge Rivera - ***

Davey Richards vs. Yamato - ****

Shingo & Dragon Kid vs. Naruki Doi and Masato Yoshino - ****1/4 - ****1/2
_Fantastic match. Already can't wait for Shingo/Yamato vs. Bucks vs. Speed Muscle._

*Open The Freedom Gate Title*
BxB Hulk vs. Gran Akuma vs. CIMA vs. Yamato - ***1/2

Not as good as the first two DGUSA ppvs but still a good show with only minor problems (like someone giving Jon Moxley promo time).​


----------



## Spartanlax

Giving Jon Moxley promo time is actually a major reason to purchase an indy DVD these days.


----------



## milkman7

Actually yeah, Moxley > Davey Richards... imo.


----------



## WillTheBloody

OK, can someone link to me to Jon Moxley doing anything fucking worthwhile outside of a shitty death match?

Seriously, all his promos sound like he's trying to channel Ledger's Joker, but he's without any fucking comprehension of his or even that characters motives. He's not NEARLY as bad as Callihan's stupid forced bullshit, so maybe by comparison he's tolerable. But every promo I've seen from him is aimless crap pretending to mean...something. I cannot comment on his in-ring work as I've only seem him up against the CZW worms.

Also, what the fuck does the "Switchblade Conspiracy" mean? Is it just supposed to sound cool or does it have a meaning?


----------



## Caponex75

*Aries vs. Richards​*Briscoes vs. Housee of truth
***

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Tyler Black
**1/2

Nakajima vs. Omega
***1/2(Little disappointed in this match)

Chris Hero vs. Roderick Strong
***1/4-1/2(Very disappointed in this)

Kel Steenrico vs. The Young Bucks
**3/4(Wasn't feeling this at all)

Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards
****-****1/2(I can't really give this a understandable rating. Fans got worked into this match and were behind Davey unlike any other face I've seen in a while. At one point in the match up, they litterly grabbed Richards and helped him over the guardrail to make sure he didn't get count out. As much as I love Richards, I don't know if I'm mad at his selling of the leg or not as it goes completely with the story of the match. Aries was basically trying to avoid Richards getting any kind of momentum the whole match(Cutting him off at every point) and when Richards finally got the opportunity, he went crazy with it and the crowd was dieing for him at that point to win it. This isn't a balls to the wall match like Dragon and Richards but this is a match you slowly get into instead of right into. This match made Aries look like a champ and made Richards look like the excellent challenger.)​I think this is a one match dvd but that is just me.


----------



## seabs

*Dragon Gate USA Freedom Fight PPV*

*Matt Jackson vs. Nick Jackson vs. Gran Akuma vs. Hallowicked vs. Lince Dorado vs. Johnny Gargano *
_***1/4_

*BxB Hulk vs. Brian Kendrick* 
_**1/2_

*Mike Quackenbush vs. Super Crazy vs. CIMA vs. Jorge Rivera*
_***_

*Davey Richards vs. YAMATO* 
_****1/4+_

*SHINGO & Dragon Kid vs. Naruki Doi and Masato Yoshino* 
_****+_

*BxB Hulk vs. Gran Akuma vs. CIMA vs. YAMATO - Open The Freedom Gate Championship*
_***_

*Overall:*
_Davey/YAMATO is a must see and the tag is a typical DG spotty but fun tag. Rest of the show is kinda average though. They need to start making their main event one of the better matches too._​


----------



## Dug2356

Whats the Best place to buy dvd's From ROH, Chikara, pwg .. etc for someone living in the UK ?.


----------



## Spartanlax

WillTheBloody said:


> OK, can someone link to me to Jon Moxley doing anything fucking worthwhile outside of a shitty death match?
> 
> Seriously, all his promos sound like he's trying to channel Ledger's Joker, but he's without any fucking comprehension of his or even that characters motives. He's not NEARLY as bad as Callihan's stupid forced bullshit, so maybe by comparison he's tolerable. But every promo I've seen from him is aimless crap pretending to mean...something. I cannot comment on his in-ring work as I've only seem him up against the CZW worms.


I've heard the "Ledger's Joker" thing before and, while I see similarities, it's not like he's trying to rip it off. I see a LOT of Roddy Piper in him (partially due to his accent and look, but also promo delivery), and I really can't understand how you think he lacks comprehension or character motives or whatnot. He acts like a HUMAN, an exaggerated HUMAN BEING, who speaks with CONFIDENCE. His promos and actions feel REAL. Therefore he's already better than 90% of the indys. 

Put it this way: if I had a promotion, Moxley is one of the first people I'd sign, and that's including guys like Richards, Young Bucks, etc.

Hard to find his best promos on YouTube, but here's one I really, really like: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJlY_DkRS6M&feature=related

EDIT- As solid as I think CHIKARA is, can you really say he's worse than them when it comes to promos? Most of the CHIKARA roster sounds scared shitless when they talk, or have nothing distinguishable to say...they all say the same things on when the cameras on them.


----------



## KingCrash

Spartanlax said:


> Giving Jon Moxley promo time is actually a major reason to purchase an indy DVD these days.


Moxley wrestling can be fine, aside from his CZW work he's been good everywhere I've seen. Even had a couple of good matches in IWA-MS. Just bores me promo-wise, but haven't seen anything on that besides CZW and one in IWA-MS.

And Switchblade Conspiracy is just supposed to sound cool, though they may get their name from Callihan "cutting" Danny Havoc's wrist at a CZW show after a Devil Wears Prada Deathmatch. Don't ask.


----------



## jawbreaker

The Devil Wears Prada is a fucking shitty band.


----------



## Spartanlax

KingCrash, his promos from IPW and HWA are really good in my opinion, but if you didn't like what you've seen so far then I guess I wouldn't bother checking them out, ya know? Funny enough, I've only seen two Moxley matches and I consider myself a big fan, THAT'S how much I enjoy his promos.

Btw, they had the "Switchblade Conspiracy" name before that match...its just a shitty gimmick name and a reason to carry a switchblade. Blame the booker, whoever it is these days.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Spartanlax said:


> I've heard the "Ledger's Joker" thing before and, while I see similarities, it's not like he's trying to rip it off. I see a LOT of Roddy Piper in him (partially due to his accent and look, but also promo delivery), and I really can't understand how you think he lacks comprehension or character motives or whatnot. He acts like a HUMAN, an exaggerated HUMAN BEING, who speaks with CONFIDENCE. His promos and actions feel REAL. Therefore he's already better than 90% of the indys.


I can't argue that he's more _comfortable_ on the stick than 90% of the guys, but I still don't get anything from it. It's very possible that I can't get behind the promos because I haven't seen him wrestle in anything but awful death matches. When I first saw Kingston cutting promos, I wasn't feeling him like others were. Then, when I saw him wrestle in his backyard madman style, everything clicked. This may be the case again.



Spartanlax said:


> EDIT- As solid as I think CHIKARA is, can you really say he's worse than them when it comes to promos? Most of the CHIKARA roster sounds scared shitless when they talk, or have nothing distinguishable to say...they all say the same things on when the cameras on them.


I'd argue that even 2.0 and Sugar Dunkerton are superior to Moxton, let alone UltraMantis, Kingston, and Quack himself. And don't sneeze at Tim Donst, either. That guy's really coming along. The difference for me is that they seem to be talking _about_ something, while Mox just kind of...talks. I imagine that's because Quack writes a lot of his guys' shit.

But I totally agree that promos are Chikara's weakest area. When guys like Lince, Helios, and Jigsaw do segments, sometimes it feels like a middle school play. And outside of Kingston, Quack, and Mantis, they don't have ANYONE else on the roster who can sell a live segment. Claudio is still just SO uncomfortable on the mic, it's ridiculous, both live and backstage.


*EDIT*: Apparently Teddy Hart absolutely buried Ring of Honor at tonight's JAPW Anniversary Show, proving once again that he is *drum roll* The Smart Man in the Indys! Tonights JAPW card actually looked ok: Tanaka/Homicide, Maff/Kingston (you read that correctly...Maff and Cide on the same card), and Hart & Evans vs. The Brisoces among other shit. If we're very lucky, Hart might fall and die.


----------



## Devildude

*DGUSA Freedom Fight PPV:*

1. Matt Jackson vs. Nick Jackson vs. Gran Akuma vs. Hallowicked vs. Lince Dorado vs. Johnny Gargano - ****1/2*
2. Brian Kendrick vs. BxB Hulk - *****
3. Super Crazy vs. Mike Quackenbush vs. CIMA vs. Jorge "Skayde" Rivera - ****1/4*
4. Davey Richards vs. YAMATO - ******
5. Dragon Kid & Shingo vs. Masato Yoshino & Naruki Doi - *****1/4+*
6. Gran Akuma vs BxB Hulk vs CIMA vs YAMATO - ****1/4*

*Hard to really say this is a step down from the previous two DGUSA PPV's since every match is at the very least good and two of the matches are excellent. However, there's just small things from the order of the card in relation to match quality and some really inconsistent selling and "fighting spirit" spots that make zero sense. All in all, definitely an exciting 2 hours of pro wrestling even if I'm nitpicking over various things.*


----------



## jawbreaker

WillTheBloody said:


> But I totally agree that promos are Chikara's weakest area. When guys like Lince, Helios, and Jigsaw do segments, sometimes it feels like a middle school play. And outside of Kingston, Quack, and Mantis, they don't have ANYONE else on the roster who can sell a live segment. Claudio is still just SO uncomfortable on the mic, it's ridiculous, both live and backstage.


Well, English isn't Claudio's first language. I speak French well enough that I could probably live in a French-speaking country with very few problems, but if you asked me to get on the mic and cut a promo in French, I couldn't do it, let alone be comfortable.



WillTheBloody said:


> *EDIT*: Apparently Teddy Hart absolutely buried Ring of Honor at tonight's JAPW Anniversary Show, proving once again that he is *drum roll* The Smart Man in the Indys! Tonights JAPW card actually looked ok: Tanaka/Homicide, Maff/Kingston (you read that correctly...Maff and Cide on the same card), and Hart & Evans vs. The Brisoces among other shit. If we're very lucky, Hart might fall and die.


Where are you hearing this? And what did Hart say?


----------



## WillTheBloody

jawbreaker said:


> Well, English isn't Claudio's first language. I speak French well enough that I could probably live in a French-speaking country with very few problems, but if you asked me to get on the mic and cut a promo in French, I couldn't do it, let alone be comfortable.


I guess because he speaks English so well that I forget it's still a struggle for him at times. Hopefully we'll get to hear some German promos from Double C, assuming that's his native language. I'm just playing the odds.



jawbreaker said:


> Where are you hearing this? And what did Hart say?


Got them from the PWPonderings twitter. All I know is what I've typed.


----------



## KaijuFan

Hart was stiffed of his money at Final Battle, I don't blame him.


----------



## WillTheBloody

KaijuFan said:


> Hart was stiffed of his money at Final Battle, I don't blame him.


To be completely fair, entering a ring with your best friend, doing the wrestling equivalent of mutual masturbation for about four or five minutes, and then taking a gushy dump on kayfabe...deserves worse than being fucking stiffed. To be completely fair.


----------



## Spartanlax

Fair enough to all ya said way above Will, obviously.

Now for the matter at hand; fuck Hart. Evans as well for that matter. As Will said directly above, Hart & Evans went out and COMPLETELY shit on professional wrestling. Everything every professional wrestler worked hard to create, protect, and cherish was literally exposed as a big joke. Did the fans already know this? Of course, but they don't need it shoved in their face.

Then again, what do I know, since the live fans went fucking apeshit for it, so hey...


----------



## jawbreaker

Hart does COOLMOVEZ~! though, so it's all good.


----------



## smitlick

How many employers would pay someone full money if they turn up late and not fulfill the job they were being paid to do?


----------



## Platt

dug2356 said:


> Whats the Best place to buy dvd's From ROH, Chikara, pwg .. etc for someone living in the UK ?.


rohwrestling.com for ROH and PWG, smartmarkvideo.com for Chikara.


----------



## seabs

*PWG All Star Weekend V Night 2*

*Kevin Steen vs. Joey Ryan - No DQ*
_***_

*TJ Perkins, Rocky Romero & Ronin vs. Lil' Cholo, NOSAWA & Karl Anderson *
_**1/2_

*Davey Richards vs. Chris Hero* 
_***1/2_

*Colt Cabana & Topgun Talwar vs. Kikutaro & Disco Machine* 
_Comedy match. Nice send off._

*Claudio Castagnoli vs. Alex Shelley* 
_***_

*Kaz Hayashi vs. PAC *
_***3/4_

*Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs. Scott Lost & Chris Bosh*
_**1/2_

*El Generico vs. Human Tornado - PWG World Championship*
_***1/4_

*Samoa Joe vs. Low Ki *
_****+_

*Overall:*
_Night 1 was the stronger night but both shows are great watches._​


----------



## FITZ

The fans and Final Battle wanted to see Evans and Hart went crazy when they showed up and loved what they did in the ring. I was at the show and was much happier seeing them do that 5 minutes "match" than if I hadn't seen them at all. 

The Jersey All Pro Wrestling show was actually pretty awesome. Teddy Hart did make those comment about ROH but what followed was an amazing match against the Briscoes. I've been to a bunch of shows and this one might not have had the best match quality but nothing beats an experience when The Necro Butcher is thrown over the guardrail and lands 2 feet away from you. If I had a list of every show that I've ever been to I think this one would rank pretty high on the list, I'm having a hard time finding a show outside of GBHVIII and DGUSA's first show that I can say I had a better time at. 

This was also my third indy show in Jersey and I have to say that there were more people at this show than Evolve and ROH drew combined. JAPW claimed 1,500 but I don't know if that's accurate. I wills say that Rahway Rec Center was packed, bleachers full, floor seats sold out, the side bleachers were full, they seat up smaller bleachers in front of the merchandise tables, and they even broke out a bunch of extra folding chairs so people could seat behind the reserved floor seats. Maybe not 1,500 (or maybe it was I'm not good at estimating crowds) but there were a lot of fucking people in the Rec Center.


----------



## -Mystery-

I'm glad Cary stiffed Teddy of his pay. If any guy deserved to be stiffed on pay, it's him. Fuck him.


----------



## jawbreaker

Jack and Teddy went through a whole lot of shit to get there. Yeah, they probably didn't deserve to be paid for what they put on, but it would be pretty low to not at least pay for their flights.


----------



## -Mystery-

jawbreaker said:


> Jack and Teddy went through a whole lot of shit to get there. Yeah, they probably didn't deserve to be paid for what they put on, but it would be pretty low to not at least pay for their flights.


Their plane tickets were probably paid for then Cary said fuck 'em after what they put on.


----------



## FITZ

They showed up and put on a match, ROH wasn't even willing to let them have a ref. Maybe it wasn't a good match but they did what they were supposed to do. There entrance got one of the biggest pops all night. They should have been paid.


----------



## -Mystery-

We also still have to take into account who this is coming from. Teddy isn't exactly the most reputable source and is known for running his mouth.


----------



## seabs

*It does beg the question though why the fuck did they book them in the first place, especially given Teddy's history.*


----------



## jawbreaker

Evans apparently wasn't too pissed about it, he stuck around to cut a promo.


----------



## CM Skittle

I dunno where you guys are getting your reports from last night but someone I know from another board was there live and he said Teddy Hart didn't say anything bad about ROH, he just cut a promo before the match thanking the fans for being there and then he tried to do a promo after the match about Bret going back to WWE but the fans chanted "Shut the fuck up" and cut him off


----------



## KaijuFan

jawbreaker said:


> Evans apparently wasn't too pissed about it, he stuck around to cut a promo.


Jack was more pissed than Teddy. I bumped into them after my bus got canceled back to Boston the morning after GBH, and when we got something to eat at the Tick Tock diner he was telling us(me and my friend) how done he was with ROH and Teddy was hoping for at least a return in an actual match.


----------



## KingKicks

*DGUSA Freedom Fight*

Matt Jackson vs. Nick Jackson vs. Gran Akuma vs. hallo wicked vs. Lince Dorado vs. Johnny Gargano ***¼

BxB Hulk vs. Brian Kendrick **½

Mike Quackenbush vs. Super Crazy vs. CIMA vs. Jorge Rivera **½

Davey Richards vs. YAMATO ***¾-****

SHINGO and Dragon Kid vs. Naruki Doi and Masato Yoshino ****¼

*Open The Freedom Gate Championship*
BxB Hulk vs. CIMA vs. Gran Akuma vs. YAMATO ***

*Alright show highlighted by an awesome tag match and pretty good Davey/YAMATO match*​


----------



## BillJames2001

got Aries Vs. Richards i was there live match was great

1. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The House of Truth
2. Pick 6 Series Match: (2) Tyler Black vs. (6) Claudio Castagnoli
3. Erick Stevens & Joey Ryan vs. The Super Smash Bros.
4. Pick 6 Series Match: (3) Kenny Omega vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima
5. Kenny King & Rhett Titus vs. Colt Cabana & Delirious
6. Pick 6 Series Match: (1) Roderick Strong vs. Chris Hero
7. The Young Bucks vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico
8. ROH World Title Match: Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards


----------



## FITZ

CM Skittle said:


> I dunno where you guys are getting your reports from last night but someone I know from another board was there live and he said Teddy Hart didn't say anything bad about ROH, he just cut a promo before the match thanking the fans for being there and then he tried to do a promo after the match about Bret going back to WWE but the fans chanted "Shut the fuck up" and cut him off


He said that ROH "Dropped the ball" or something along those lines, it was kind of loud there and a little hard to hear exactly what he said. He did make it pretty clear that he didn't plan on going back to ROH though. 

It's terrible that his promo is being talked about more than the match he was in. For that matter the fact that his promo is the only thing that gets discussed from the JAPW show is a little ridiculous. They flat outdrew the Evolve show and the last ROH show in Edison and that's if you combine the crowds of ROH an Evolve and people still don't give a shit. 

The show was great and there was a huge crowd for an indy show. 

What is it that really makes a company a "big" indy company. ROH has national TV so I get that but companies like CHIKARA, CZW, and IWA:MS draw discussions from time to time and yet JAPW and other indy companies (though I can only speak about JAPW from personal experience) get no attention and aren't considered to be "big" indy companies. What exactly is it that gets a company to be considered a major indy company?


----------



## KingCrash

JAPW's Anniversary shows are good, but the other shows they put on are generally bad to mediocre. I've went to a couple of JAPW shows and after so many bait-and-switches and entire shows that disappoint fans just get tired and move on to other companies.


----------



## S-Mac

Austin Aries vs Davey Richards - Aries Vs Richards ****1/2

Davey Richards vs YAMOTO **** 1/4 Loved this couldnt go higher cos of the no selling near the end


----------



## smitlick

*PWG - Threemendous II*

1. The Cutler Brothers & Charles Mercury vs Jerome Robinson, Johnny Goodtime & Brandon Gatson
**3/4

2. Alex Shelley vs Scott Lost
***1/2

3. Bryan Danielson vs Chris Sabin
***1/2

4. Colt Cabana vs Chuck Taylor
***

5. Davey Richards vs Roderick Strong
***3/4

6. The Young Bucks vs 2 Skinny Black Guys
****
lmao Chucky T - We have a KKK, Excalibur - yeah thats like a gang, Excalibur - there reppin white... love Excaliburs racism its hilarious..

*7. PWG World Title Guerilla Warfare Match*
Chris Hero vs Joey Ryan
***1/2-***3/4
Went way way way to long and the near falls just made no sense near the end plus the chain they used looked as thick as a pair of earphones for your ipod...

It was a good show no doubt but i feel most seem to overrate the show and previous shows


----------



## Spartanlax

taylorfitz, don't take the next sentence I'm about to type as insulting or anything, it's just gonna sound very blunt since its the internet, ya dig? Anyway, it seems like you don't know enough about JAPW. I think you mentioned that was your first show, right? I can tell you after going to JAPW shows for over 4 years that most of the time they're pretty damn bad. And while they do draw a LOT for an indy (not 1500 like they said, but I'm sure they had 1,000, and regularly draw between 200 and 800), you have to realize how many of them are comped due to being friends/family with the staff and workers (mainly staff though). A lot are comped just for knowing the right people. 

As far as why they aren't talked about, a large reason is they don't really have storylines or feuds (at least interesting feuds, or feuds worth watching). Fat Frank books the stuff show-to-show, on the fly. Not to mention that, until the past few shows, most JAPW cards were basically a TNA house show with some local talent.

I could go on and on but it's way too early. Glad you liked the show, since that's the rare great show JAPW will put on.


----------



## Kabukiman

You should add the production value of their DVDs are quite bad too.
When I started to watch indy wrestling a couple of years ago, I checked information about the most established companies and saw JAPW was the current longest running indy fed. Then I watched some video footage and it was pretty underwhelming.


----------



## Tarfu

smitlick said:


> *PWG - Threemendous II*
> 
> It was a good show no doubt but i feel most seem to overrate the show and previous shows


Agreed. PWG mostly deserves all the love it's getting, but let's keep it real. 

And I have this funny feeling that my nightmares have come true and USPS has lost my shipment (heard some horror stories from another forum). RFVideo delivered in two weeks, ok. But Highspots? Of all the several orders I've made there, _none_ have ever taken more than a week. It's been two weeks now, and I don't know how much longer I can last before I turn green and tear my purple shorts.


----------



## FITZ

Spartanlax said:


> taylorfitz, don't take the next sentence I'm about to type as insulting or anything, it's just gonna sound very blunt since its the internet, ya dig? Anyway, it seems like you don't know enough about JAPW. I think you mentioned that was your first show, right? I can tell you after going to JAPW shows for over 4 years that most of the time they're pretty damn bad. And while they do draw a LOT for an indy (not 1500 like they said, but I'm sure they had 1,000, and regularly draw between 200 and 800), you have to realize how many of them are comped due to being friends/family with the staff and workers (mainly staff though). A lot are comped just for knowing the right people.
> 
> As far as why they aren't talked about, a large reason is they don't really have storylines or feuds (at least interesting feuds, or feuds worth watching). Fat Frank books the stuff show-to-show, on the fly. Not to mention that, until the past few shows, most JAPW cards were basically a TNA house show with some local talent.
> 
> I could go on and on but it's way too early. Glad you liked the show, since that's the rare great show JAPW will put on.


Fair enough I guess. I was just having a hard time understanding why there is a CHIKARA discussion thread yet I've barley ever seen JAPW mentioned when it looks like they are a much bigger company after seeing my first show. 

If I just got lucky and made it to the very rare good show than I can see why nobody would want to talk about it.

I think I'll probably get a chance to see some of Open the Untouchable Gate today, can't believe I ordered the first DGUSA DVD and didn't bother with the second show until I bought it at a live event a week or so ago.


----------



## seancarleton77

My shit still hasn't shipped, shipping late December, is it still December?


----------



## Tarfu

BOLA? I think the latest prediction was mid-February. 

But... it could be earlier, because as of just now, Highspots is shipping Sells Out II!

http://highspots.com/product.asp?id=22732


----------



## smitlick

On the highspots issue i wouldn't ever order from there so many horror stories plus the overcharging on shipping.....


----------



## Even Flow

I ordered from Highspots for the first time a few weeks back (ordered the 2 latest FIP DVD's before the latest release) and got my order in just over a week.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I imagine BOLA will be out this weekend for WrestleReunion.


----------



## -Mystery-

Am I the only one buying this?

http://www.highspots.com/product.asp?id=22967


----------



## S-Mac

-Mystery- said:


> Am I the only one buying this?
> 
> http://www.highspots.com/product.asp?id=22967


no your not lol


----------



## smitlick

I'd rather not watch scott takes steroids on dvd. Shimmer 26 is out to.


----------



## Tarfu

X-Static said:


> I ordered from Highspots for the first time a few weeks back (ordered the 2 latest FIP DVD's before the latest release) and got my order in just over a week.


So then it can't be post-christmas traffic either...

I'm so mad now.


----------



## Kabukiman

Tarfu said:


> So then it can't be post-christmas traffic either...
> 
> I'm so mad now.


Honestly, don't worry yet. Sometimes international shipping may take a bit longer (max 3 weeks).


----------



## KaijuFan

taylorfitz said:


> can't believe I ordered the first DGUSA DVD and didn't bother with the second show until I bought it at a live event a week or so ago.


Fuck that reminds me, I didn't even order any of the DVDs yet. I'm behind on my other promotions after getting everything from PWG from 09 except GSF.


----------



## FITZ

KaijuFan said:


> Fuck that reminds me, I didn't even order any of the DVDs yet. I'm behind on my other promotions after getting everything from PWG from 09 except GSF.


You didn't even order the first show so you could admire yourself sitting in the front row?


----------



## KaijuFan

taylorfitz said:


> You didn't even order the first show so you could admire yourself sitting in the front row?


Yeah, I thought it was creepy after I did that for the 2009 King of Trios dvds...I'll never get over how stupidly I marked for the Awful Waffel to Toby Klien.


----------



## Zombiekid29

So I've been looking to buy some old ECW commercial tapes and RF video has them on DVD. Has anyone ever bought these? Are they authentic professional looking and DVD quality or cheap looking bootlegs? Do they have menus and chapters, or are they cheap VHS to DVD transfers? The DVD's look a little pricey, but as a completist I'd pay extra for the "real deal" an opposed to some tape trader's DVD-R copies. I thought WWE owned the ECW video library but maybe RF video has a right to them too? I dunno. Please help.


----------



## smitlick

yeah i believe rob has rights to the ECW stuff cause he was the one that recorded it and i dont ever remember him selling his library...


----------



## projectaero

ah okay, thats why he said to me he was putting some old shoots and best ofs ecw this year (2010) meaning he can do it cool.

anyone know anything about this any word yet if its good?


----------



## Platt

RF has the rights the fancam shows that he shot. As far as the real deal they're around the same quality you'll get from tape traders cos he's using the same process to convert them from the same tapes and they'll still be on DVD-Rs the only extra thing you're getting for your money is the case and covers.


----------



## projectaero

Just 2 quick questions

1 - is there any other independent wrestling that has a tv deal or just roh?
2 - what is the first 2010 roh ppv show or have they done any this year?


----------



## Kabukiman

projectaero said:


> Just 2 quick questions
> 
> 1 - is there any other independent wrestling that has a tv deal or just roh?
> 2 - what is the first 2010 roh ppv show or have they done any this year?


ROH is the only indy fed on national television.
The company doesn't run PPV shows anymore. Since Final Battle 2009, they broadcast some shows live on the Internet via gofightlive.com. The next one will take place on April 3.


----------



## projectaero

so just to clarify just had a look on the 2010 thread there it says the following

~3/20/10 - Mississauga, Ontario
~3/26/10 - Phoenix, AZ
~3/27/10 - Phoenix, AZ
~4/3/10 - ROH presents The Big Bang - Charlotte, NC w/ Blue Demon Jr. and “La Reina del Ring”, “El Exotico” Cassandro
~4/9/10 - Boston, MA
~4/10/10 - Edison, NJ

So does that mean The Big Bang DVD that will come up soon wont be shown on HDNet, and it isnt a PPV so it only will sell on DVD or live on the ROH website is that right?

And the other shows in between will be TV tapings?


----------



## Platt

All of those shows listed there are DVD tapings.

This is the current lineup of shows planned so far this year

250. TBA - Los Angeles, CA 1/29/10
TV17. HDNet TV Taping #17- Philadelphia, PA 2/5/10
TV18. HDNet TV Taping #18- Philadelphia, PA 2/6/10
251. 8th Anniversary Show - New York, NY 2/13/10
TV19. HDNet TV Taping #19 - Philadelphia, PA 3/5/10
TV20. HDNet TV Taping #20 - Philadelphia, PA 3/6/10
252. TBA - Dearborn, MI 3/19/10
253. TBA - Mississauga, ON 3/20/10
254. TBA - Phoenix, AZ 3/26/10
255. TBA - Phoenix, AZ 3/27/10
256. The Big Bang! - Charlotte, NC 4/3/10
257. TBA - Boston, MA 4/9/10
258. TBA - Edison, NJ 4/10/10
259. TBA - Dayton, OH 4/23/10
260. TBA - Chicago Ridge, IL 4/24/10
261. TBA - Manassas, VA 5/7/10
262. TBA - TBA 5/8/10
TV21. HDNet TV Taping #21 - Philadelphia, PA 5/21/10
TV22. HDNet TV Taping #22 - Philadelphia, PA 5/22/10
???. TBA - Collinsville, IL 7/23/10
???. TBA - ??? 7/24/10


----------



## Kabukiman

The Big Bang show will indeed not be on HDNet. It will be streamed live on Go Fight Live website (not ROH website) and later available on DVD.
Only the shows taped in Philadelphia are broadcasted on HDNet. The other shows are for DVD distribution.


----------



## seancarleton77

projectaero said:


> ~3/20/10 - Mississauga, Ontario


Front row suckas! I can't believe I haven't found anyone who wants to go to Mississauga, maybe I'll go with some female company.


----------



## FITZ

KaijuFan said:


> Yeah, I thought it was creepy after I did that for the 2009 King of Trios dvds...I'll never get over how stupidly I marked for the Awful Waffel to Toby Klien.


I wasn't creeped out by watching myself watch Dragon Gate. I think that's the only show that I own where I can see myself numerous times on the DVD. I think I might have go and waste $15 on a pretty bad local show that I was at just to listen to me and my brother battle it out with these 2 other guys over who we wanted to win a random match on the card. Our guy (The Northern Stud) won the match and despite being a heel gave my brother a big sweaty hug. 

I would imagine either the May 8th show or the July 24th show would be in New York. If I had to guess I would go with the May show as the night before they are in Manassas and I think ROH did those 2 cities back to back for Final Battle so doing them again shouldn't be a problem. Trip would probably seem much easier as last time they had to do it in a snow storm.


----------



## McQueen

That is straight up narcissism man.


----------



## stinger-splash

I was wondering, has ROH ever released a Nigel McGuinness DVD? I know they did one for Danielson just before he left..


----------



## smitlick

nope they havent


----------



## McQueen

I'm surprised Platt has shilled his Nigel comp yet. He must be asleep.


----------



## jawbreaker

Just watched Boiling Point. It was pretty darn bad. The main was good but hardly worth the price of the DVD. Everything else ranged from bad to forgettable.


----------



## Platt

I was asleep actually.

Best Of Nigel McGuinness in ROH 9 Discs $30

Disc 1
Wrath of the Racket, 8/9/03 Nigel McGuinness vs Chet Jablonski
Reborn Stage 2, 4/24/04 Nigel McGuinness vs Austin Aries vs Jimmy Rave vs Rocky Romero
Midnight Express Reunion, 10/2/04 Nigel McGuinness vs Homicide
Night Of The Grudges 2, 8/20/05 Nigel McGuinness vs Colt Cabana
Dragon's Gate Invasion, 8/27/05 Nigel McGuinness vs Samoa Joe
Unscripted II, 2/11/06 Nigel McGuinness vs Austin Aries

Disc 2
Weekend of Champions Night 2, 4/29/06 Pure Champion Nigel McGuinness vs ROH World Champion Bryan Danielson
Death Before Dishonor 4, 7/15/06 Nigel McGuinness vs Roderick Strong
Unified- Liverpool, 8/12/06 Pure Champion Nigel McGuinness vs ROH World Champion Bryan Danielson
Glory By Honor V Night 2, 9/16/06 Nigel McGuinness vs Naomichi Marufuji

Disc 3
Fifth Year Festival: Liverpool, 3/3/07 Nigel McGuinness vs Samoa Joe
Fifth Year Festival: Finale, 3/4/07 Nigel McGuinness vs Jimmy Rave
Fighting Spirit, 4/14/07 Nigel McGuinness vs Takeshi Morishima
Respect Is Earned, 5/12/07 Nigel McGuinness & KENTA vs Bryan Danielson & Takeshi Morishima

Disc 4
Driven, 6/23/07 Nigel McGuinness vs Bryan Danielson
Live In Tokyo, 7/16/07 Nigel McGuinness vs Takeshi Morishima
Undeniable, 10/6/07 Nigel McGuinness vs Takeshi Morishima
Rising Above, 12/29/07 Nigel McGuinness vs Austin Aries
Final Battle 2007, 12/30/07 Nigel Mcguinness Promo

Disc 5
6th Anniversary Show, 2/23/08 Nigel McGuinness vs Bryan Danielson
Take No Prisoners, 3/16/08 Nigel McGuinness vs Tyler Black
Supercard of Honor III, 3/29/08 Nigel McGuinness vs Austin Aries

Disc 6
Northern Navigation, 7/25/08 Nigel McGuinness vs Kevin Steen
New Horizons, 7/26/08 Nigel McGuinness vs Claudio Castagnoli
Age of Insanity, 8/15/08 Nigel McGuinness vs El Generico

Disc 7
Driven 2008, 9/19/08 Nigel McGuinness vs Roderick Strong
Rising Above 2008, 11/22/08 Nigel McGuinness vs Bryan Danielson
Final Battle 2008, 12/27/08 Nigel McGuinness vs Naomichi Marufuji
Full Circle, 1/16/09 Nigel McGuinness vs Tyler Black

Disc 8
Injustice II, 1/17/09 Nigel McGuinness vs Tyler Black
7th Anniversary Show, 3/21/09 Nigel McGuinness vs KENTA
Supercard of Honor IV, 4/3/09 Nigel McGuinness vs Jerry Lynn

Disc 9
Final Countdown Tour: Boston, 9/25/09 Nigel McGuinness vs Roderick Strong
Glory By Honor VIII: The Final Countdown, 9/26/09 Nigel McGuinness vs Bryan Danielson
Bonus: Sitdown Interview
Bonus: ThatWrestlingShow Video


----------



## Platt

FREE SHIPPING ON YOUR NEXT ORDER

Ring of Honor is now offering Free Shipping on your next order placed at www.rohwrestling.com if your order qualifies. The guidelines to receive Free Shipping on your next order are as follows:

-Orders $30 and over for all customers within the United States

-Orders $50 and over for all customers in Canada

-Orders $75 and over for all international customers outside of North America

*Tickets and gift certificate do not count towards your total order when calculating free shipping!!!

Please be aware that the checkout system will generate a shipping charge however when we actually bill your credit card you WILL NOT be charged for shipping if you order falls within the guidelines listed above. If you are paying for your order through Paypal then you must paypal the total amount of the order (minus shipping) directly to [email protected] with your order number in the subject heading. If you are paying with a check or money order please deduct the shipping cost prior to mailing in your payment.

For U.S. shipping you must select Priority Mail to receive the free shipping offer. Next day air and second day air delivery by UPS does not count for free shipping offer. All customers outside the U.S. must select USPS International Airmail as their shipping method.


Sale ends Thursday, January 28th at 11 am EST!!!


----------



## seabs

*ROH Live In Osaka*

*Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe vs. Genki Horiguchi & Jimmy Rave - ROH World Tag Team Championships *
_**_

*Nigel McGuinness vs. BJ Whitmer *
_**1/2_

*Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans* 
_***_

*Ryo Saito, Matt Sydal, & Dragon Kid vs. Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, & Delirious *
_***1/2_

*Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe vs. SHINGO & Susumu Yokosuka - ROH World Tag Team Championships *
_***_

*CIMA, Naomichi Marufuji, & Bryan Danielson vs. Masaaki Mochizuki, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero* 
_***3/4_

*Overall:*
_Good show but by no means anything special._​


----------



## smitlick

glad i never bought Live In Osaka then... im surprised ROH booked so few matches on the 2 occasions they went to Japan. The shows really should have been a lot better.


----------



## McQueen

I think its pretty sad that I enjoyed Briscoes vs Genki/Rave the most on Live in Osaka seeing as I don't really like a single person in the match.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Strong vs. Evans in Osaka was a fucking horrendous match. Just atrocious selling and psychology.


----------



## jawbreaker

You expected selling and psychology out of a Jack Evans match?


----------



## McQueen

Jack "*****" Evans


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

jawbreaker said:


> You expected selling and psychology out of a Jack Evans match?


It was one of his worst performances. The storytelling was just terrible. He and Strong have had way better matches than that sack of shit in Osaka.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Survival of the Fittest 2009*

The Young Bucks vs. The House of Truth **

*SOTF Qualifying Matches*
Colt Cabana vs. Kevin Steen *¼
Roderick Strong vs. Rhett Titus **¼
Tyler Black vs. Kenny King ***
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Petey Williams **
Chris Hero vs. Kenny Omega ***¼

*Special Tag Team Challenge*
Davey Richards and Austin Aries vs. Jay and Mark Briscoe ***½

Survival of the Fittest Final ****-****¼
_If Roddy had won, I think the place would of exploded_ 

_*Pretty meh show up till the final two matches. Strong and Black certainly did tear the house down*_​


----------



## Platt

RING OF HONOR BUY 3, GET 2 FREE DVD SALE!!!

You can now get 2 free Ring of Honor DVD's with every 3 you purchase. Non-ROH titles are not included in the sale. It is very important you read all of the directions below before placing your order:

1) You will receive 2 Free Ring of Honor DVD for every 3 you purchase. If you buy 6 DVD's you get 4 free, if you buy 9 DVD's you get 6 free, if you purchase 12 DVD's you get 8 free, etc.. There is no limit. Your regular priced & free selections must be a Ring of Honor, Straight Shootin, or Secrets of the Ring title. Non ROH titles are not included in this sale. You may add other items to your order but they would not count towards the sale promotion.
2) Place the items you are ordering in the shopping cart at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. Write in your free selections in the "Special Instructions" section so you are not charged for the items. If you place your free items in the shopping cart you will be billed for them and adjustments will not be made.
3) Your free selections must be the lowest priced item you are buying.
4) This offer is good on all DVD's listed under the "Ring of Honor DVD's" & "Straight Shootin DVD" sections at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. NON ROH DVD ARE NOT INCLUDED IN THIS SALE.

Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Tuesday, February 2nd at noon EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.

*Please note the buy 3, get 2 free offer is ONLY good on Ring of Honor show titles, Best Of's, Straight Shootin', and Secrets of the Ring titles. This includes all ROH titles marked down in the "Weekly Specials" section.


NEW DVD RELEASES!!!

The following DVD's are now available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:

Reverse The Curse- Chicago Ridge, IL 12/5/09 (DVD-Preorder)


Spoiler: cover














This title will begin shipping on February 8th!!!

Features Austin Aries vs. Colt Cabana for the ROH World Title inside a Steel Cage; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The Dark City Fight Club; Tyler Black vs. Kenny King; Roderick Strong vs. Kenny Omega; plus more.
1. Four Corner Survival: Rasche Brown vs. Joey Ryan vs. Sami Callihan vs. Shane Hollister
2. Pick 6 Series Match: (1) Kevin Steen vs. Claudio Castagnoli
3. The Young Bucks vs. The House of Truth
4. Pick 6 Series Match: (3) Roderick Strong vs. (5) Kenny Omega
5. The Necro Butcher vs. Erick Stevens
6. Pick 6 Series Match: (4) Tyler Black vs. Kenny King
7. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs.t The Dark City Fight Club
8. ROH World Title/Steel Cage Match: Austin Aries vs. Colt Cabana

The Omega Effect- Mississauga, Ontario 11/14/09 (DVD)

Features Austin Aries vs. Kenny Omega for the ROH World Title; Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong; El Generico vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima; Chris Hero vs. Kevin Steen; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Joey Ryan & Erick Stevens; plus more.
1. The Young Bucks vs. The Flatliners
2. FOUR CORNER SURVIVAL: Claudio Castagnoli vs. Colt Cabana vs. Delirious vs. Grizzly Redwood
3. Rhett Titus & Kenny King vs. The Super Smash Bros.
4. El Generico vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima
5. Pick 6 Series Match: (2) Roderick Strong vs. (3) Tyler Black
6. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Erick Stevens & Joey Ryan
7. Pick 6 Series Match: (1) Chris Hero vs. Kevin Steen
8. ROH WORLD TITLE MATCH: Austin Aries vs. Kenny Omega

Bonus Footage:
-Video Wire 11/24/09
-Alex Payne & Bobby Dempsey vs. Michael Von Payton & Ethan Page

Contains three audio tracks to watch this DVD with:
-surround sound with commentary
-surround sound without commentary
-stereo with commentary

SHIMMER- WOMEN ATHLETES Vol. 26 (DVD)

Features MsChif vs. LuFisto for the SHIMMER Title; Ashley Lane & Nevaeh vs. The Canadian Ninjas for the SHIMMER Tag Titles; Sara Del Rey & Amazing King vs. Serena Deeb & Mercedez Martinez; plus more.
1. Jetta (with Lacey) vs. Daffney
2. Daizee Haze vs. Rayna Von Tash
3. Four Corner Survival: Jennifer Blake vs. Melanie Cruise vs. Jessie McKay vs. Kellie Skater
4. Nikki Roxx & Portuguese Princess Ariel vs. Lexie Fyfe & Malia Hosaka
5. Rain (with Lacey) vs. Tenille
6. Sara Del Rey & Amazing King vs. Serena Deeb & Mercedez Martinez
7. Knockout or Submissions Match: Wesna Busic vs. Cheerleader Melissa
8. SHIMMER Tag Team Title Match: Ashley Lane & Nevaeh vs. "The Canadian Ninjas" Portia Perez & Nicole Matthews
9. SHIMMER Title Match: MsChif vs. "Super Hardcore Anime" LuFisto

You Shoot with Bob Holly (DVD-R)

-MMA
-Steroids
-Pain Killer abuse
-Ms. BB's titties
-Racing
-Cheap shots
-Paying dues
-Matt Capotelli
-More Hated than Holly Game

YouShoot is reserved for only those most provacative, and for this edition the controversial badass Bob Holly agreed to face his public! This is YouShoot, and guests agree to let fans have at them... and anything goes!

And the fur gets flying here! The uncensored, unrelenting questions from you had Bob swinging right back.

From Cappotelli to Lesnar, everything is covered and Bob backs down from no one. Bob Holly... Bully? Coward? Or misunderstood?

You be the judge for another edition of the series that changed the game... YouShoot!

WWE Best of RAW 2009 (3 Disc Set)

Every Monday night, fans know there’s only one destination for the biggest superstars and best moments in sports entertainment—Monday Night Raw! The Superstars of WWE deliver new and exciting content year round—no repeats. Now for the first time ever on DVD, the best highlights and matches from the 100+ hours of Raw are collected into a single DVD set, Raw: The 2009 Season.

TNA Best of 2009 (DVD)

Witness your favorite Total Nonstop Action (TNA) Wrestling Superstars in action on this "Best of 2009" DVD - featuring AJ Styles, Sting, Kurt Angle, Matt Morgan, Bobby Lashley, Team 3D, Samoa Joe and so many more! Includes the memorable matches and moments from 2009, including the best from TNA "iMPACT!" and TNA's monthly Pay-Per-View events.
1. Sarita vs. Alissa Flash...iMACT- 7/16/09
2. AJ Styles vs. Kurt Angle..iMPACT- Tables Match 1/22/09
3. Sting vs. Kurt Angle...iMPACT- Empty Arena Match 2/19/09
4. Kurt Angle vs. Jeff Jarrett...Genesis- NO DQ Match 1/11/09
5. Homicide vs. Amazing Red vs. Suicide vs. Motor City Machine Guns vs. Christopher Daniels...Bound For Glory- Ultimate X Match 10/18/09
6. Sting vs. AJ Styles...Bound For Glory- World Title Match 10/18/09
7. Desmond Wolfe vs. Kurt Angle...Turning Point- Grudge Match 11/15/09
8. AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels...Turning Point- World Title Match 11/15/09


----------



## Meteora2004

Alright, The Dark City Club!


----------



## Tarfu

*insert monthly complaint about hideous DVD cover art*


----------



## Platt

I actually quite like it :$


----------



## smitlick

I like it but change the text


----------



## Tarfu

Platt said:


> I actually quite like it :$


The concept works for me, but its execution is far from good.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Aries vs. Richards*

Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. The House of Truth **½
*
Pick 6 Series Match*
Tyler Black vs. Claudio Castagnoli ***

Erick Stevens and Joey Ryan vs. The Super Smash Bros. **¼

*Pick 6 Series Match*
Kenny Omega vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima ***¾-****
_A great match with a very flat ending_

Kenny King and Rhett Titus vs. Colt Cabana and Delirious **¼

*Pick 6 Series Match*
Roderick Strong vs. Chris Hero ***¼-***½

Kevin Steen and El Generico vs. The Young Bucks ****

*ROH World Title Match*
Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards ****½-****¾
_Hell of a match, enjoyed it about as much as Davey/Dragon_

*Pretty good show, infact probably the best Detroit show since New Horizons (or possibly longer than that)*​


----------



## McQueen

Since New Horizons? :lmao

I don't want to go in the retard section so anyone got any ratings for this?


> TNA Best of 2009 (DVD)
> 
> Witness your favorite Total Nonstop Action (TNA) Wrestling Superstars in action on this "Best of 2009" DVD - featuring AJ Styles, Sting, Kurt Angle, Matt Morgan, Bobby Lashley, Team 3D, Samoa Joe and so many more! Includes the memorable matches and moments from 2009, including the best from TNA "iMPACT!" and TNA's monthly Pay-Per-View events.
> 1. Sarita vs. Alissa Flash...iMACT- 7/16/09
> 2. AJ Styles vs. Kurt Angle..iMPACT- Tables Match 1/22/09
> 3. Sting vs. Kurt Angle...iMPACT- Empty Arena Match 2/19/09
> 4. Kurt Angle vs. Jeff Jarrett...Genesis- NO DQ Match 1/11/09
> 5. Homicide vs. Amazing Red vs. Suicide vs. Motor City Machine Guns vs. Christopher Daniels...Bound For Glory- Ultimate X Match 10/18/09
> 6. Sting vs. AJ Styles...Bound For Glory- World Title Match 10/18/09
> 7. Desmond Wolfe vs. Kurt Angle...Turning Point- Grudge Match 11/15/09
> 8. AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels...Turning Point- World Title Match 11/15/09


Against my better judgement it looks fairly interesting.


----------



## KingKicks

McQueen said:


> Since New Horizons? :lmao
> 
> I don't want to go in the retard section so anyone got any ratings for this?
> 
> 
> Against my better judgement it looks fairly interesting.


Alot of the Detroit shows have been 1 match shows (not so shocking lol).

and here's some ratings for some of those I managed to see:

Sarita vs. Alissa Flash ***
Kurt Angle vs. Jeff Jarrett ****1/2-****3/4
Homicide vs. Amazing Red vs. Suicide vs. Motor City Machine Guns vs. Christopher Daniels ****
Sting vs. AJ Styles ***1/4-***1/2
Desmond Wolfe vs. Kurt Angle ****1/4
AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels ****3/4


----------



## McQueen

I refuse to believe Angle & Jarrett can have a match that good. I might pick that up though along with the History of the WHC at some point.


----------



## Tarfu

McQueen said:


> I refuse to believe Angle & Jarrett can have a match that good.


Believe me, they can. At the time I loved the match (must rewatch), although I never really got over the way it ended. Not even after reading a ton of reasoning posts by blind TNA marks. "oh but you see the story was...". Yeah, right.

And that's funny, I don't recall ever seeing a Styles/Angle Tables Match, even though I activily followed the company for the whole year.


----------



## Spartanlax

I highly reccomend purchasing History Of The WHC. As for the TNA DVD, I'd say download Styles/Daniels/Joe, blow your load, and call it a day.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*ROH Supercard of Honor*


*Ricky Reyes vs. Delirious vs. Flash Flanagan vs. Shane Hagadorn* 
*3/4

*Jimmy Rave & Alex Shelley vs. Claudio Castagnoli & Jimmy Yang* 
**1/4

*Ace Steel vs. Chad Collyer (First Blood Match)* 
**1/2

*AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries & Jack Evans* 
****

*Do Fixer vs. Blood Generation* 
*****

*MsChif vs. Cheerleader Melissa vs. Allison Danger vs. Daizee Haze vs. Lacey vs. Rain*
**3/4

*Homicide vs. Mitch Franklin *
*

*Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Jacobs *
***1/4

*Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong*
****3/4
​


----------



## erikstans07

Spartanlax said:


> I highly reccomend purchasing History Of The WHC. As for the TNA DVD, I'd say download Styles/Daniels/Joe, blow your load, and call it a day.


Hey man, the Angle/Styles matches and Angle/Wolfe are great matches also.


----------



## McQueen

Spartanlax said:


> I highly reccomend purchasing History Of The WHC. As for the TNA DVD, I'd say download Styles/Daniels/Joe, blow your load, and call it a day.


You know it won't be the same unless I can pull your hair while I blow my load. Just like old times kid.

I'm sure i'll get the WHC at some point and I dunno think I still might pick up that TNA set, does look at the very least interesting. Maybe even pick up the newish Hogan set too.


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

*DGUSA Freedom Fight*

Matt Jackson vs. Nick Jackson vs. Gran Akuma vs. hallo wicked vs. Lince Dorado vs. Johnny Gargano ***

BxB Hulk vs. Brian Kendrick ***

Mike Quackenbush vs. Super Crazy vs. CIMA vs. Jorge Rivera **1/4

Davey Richards vs. YAMATO ****1/4

SHINGO and Dragon Kid vs. Naruki Doi and Masato Yoshino ****

Open The Freedom Gate Championship
BxB Hulk vs. CIMA vs. Gran Akuma vs. YAMATO ***1/4

Overal a good show. There was nothing terrible or even bad on this show but compared to the first two PPVs it was lacking but the Davey/Yamato and the tag matches were great. But the rest of the matches were good enough too though.​


----------



## jawbreaker

The pacing of the most recent DGUSA was leaps and bounds ahead of the first one (which was so bad I didn't even watch the second, just DL'd Davey/Shingo).


----------



## FITZ

jawbreaker said:


> The pacing of the most recent DGUSA was leaps and bounds ahead of the first one (which was so bad I didn't even watch the second, just DL'd Davey/Shingo).


I like the first show's "let's just go all out" mentality for just about every match. The biggest mistake that I saw is they had intermission after the 4th match when they should have had it after the third, which was why Yokosuka/Dragon Kid lost the crowd.


----------



## musdy

I haven't been keeping up indy wrestling since 2007, I've decided to get back in and was wondering which shows from PWG, ROH & CHIKARA are worth getting?? I'm looking for 5 shows from 2008 & 2009.


----------



## jawbreaker

From 2009:

PWG: All except Secret of Guerrilla Island (depleted roster, below average show). Guerres Sans Frontières and Threemendous II in particular.

ROH: GBH VIII, SCOH IV, 7th Anniversary Show, plus maybe a few more like the DBDVII weekend, maybe TFC Boston and Double Feature II for the main events.

CHIKARA: King of Trios 2009 (esp. Night 2), Aniversario Yang, Hiding in Plain Sight.


----------



## ddog121

5 Shows:
Guerres Sans Frontieres
Threemendous 2
Supercard of Honor III
Aniversario Yang
Final Battle 2008


----------



## WillTheBloody

jawbreaker said:


> From 2009:
> 
> PWG: All except Secret of Guerrilla Island (depleted roster, below average show). Guerres Sans Frontières and Threemendous II in particular.
> 
> ROH: GBH VIII, SCOH IV, 7th Anniversary Show, plus maybe a few more like the DBDVII weekend, maybe TFC Boston and Double Feature II for the main events.
> 
> CHIKARA: King of Trios 2009 (esp. Night 2), Aniversario Yang, Hiding in Plain Sight.



Add _Three-Fisted Tales_ to this Chikara list, along with everything DGUSA has done, and that'd be my list for 2009, too.


----------



## FITZ

For 2009 shows I would just look for a show that meets these criteria: 

1. Takes place in September
2. Bryan Danielson is on the card

The man was a fucking machine during the Final Count Down Tour.


----------



## musdy

I'm also considering some older PWG shows like Smells Like Steen Spirit, Astonishing X-Mas and Crusin for a Brusin from Highspots grab 3 deal. So I will also take recommendations for older shows.


----------



## smitlick

yeah sorta avoid the earliest shows from PWG though as most are very poor. If you want some earlier matches get PWG Sells Out Vol 1 and 2


----------



## ECW fan

I finally got my PWG Sells Out 2 DVD set in the mail today. The packaging sucks, just like on the first set. Oh well.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH on HDNet - 5/2/2009 - Episode 7*

1. Chris Hero vs Kenny Omega
**3/4

2. Necro Butcher vs Brodie Lee
*3/4

3. Erick Stevens vs Sal Rinauro
*

4. Austin Aries vs Roderick Strong
***1/2-***3/4


----------



## erikstans07

I haven't seen anyone talk about this, but does anyone else think they fucked up the finish of Survival of the Fittest and Roddy was supposed to win? It sure looked that way.


----------



## Mark.

http://www.wrestlesoup.com/2010/01/roh-clash-of-contenders-review.html - Read The Full Review Here


*ROH Clash Of The Contenders*

*
Kevin Steen vs Roderick Strong - ***1/2*

*Four Corner Survival
Claudio Castagnoli vs Ace Steel vs Petey Williams vs Colt Cabana - ****

*House of Truth vs The Briscoes - ***1/2*


*Kenny Omega vs Davey Richards*

Great match, but not without fault. It was a good performance from both men, but some things prevented it from being great performances. I'll start with Davey, who was easily the better man in this match. He knew his role as a heel, which makes me feel relieved because these days you don't seem to know whether Davey is gonna be a face or a heel heading into a big singles match. Problem was, he wasn't getting the heat. He spat on Omega, got really pissed off at the finish, dominated throughout, but the crowd was 60:40 on his side. In fact, he seemed to be winning fans over as the match went on. Yeah, he was exciting and putting on a good match, but when the dominant heel is getting more cheers than the underdog face in the middle of a push, something's wrong. He didn't do much to combat that either, playing to the crowd with his super intense "YEAH COME ON" mannerisms. Omega was worse, though. This is the kind of match where doing shit like the Hadouken and STOP! Enzuguiri in the finishing stretch of an intense, serious match. Davey got good cheers simply for slapping Omega when he attempted the latter. In an underdog situation, doing comedy and anime moves doesn't scream MUST. WIN. THIS MATCH. Aside from these things, which detracted from a fantastic match, this was great stuff. This was helped a lot by a really hot crowd, who popped loudly for most things. I thought both guys structured the match well without going into total overkill and becoming your typical Davey match, since they also sold rather well. Actually, having said that, I just remembered Omega wasn't doing at all well at selling all the back work Davey was putting him through. You've got to no-sell a little bit at the start of a comeback, but he pretty much blatantly started flipping about before remembering. Back to the positives. There were some really good sequences, spots, exchanges, strikes. It was simply a great match where two guys put a lot of effort in, tore it up and the crowd ate it. Really great match, detracted by some pretty big flaws.

******


*Kenny King & Rhett Titus vs The Young Bucks - ****

*Chris Hero vs Tyler Black - ***3/4*


*ROH World Championship
Austin Aries vs Delirious*

Poor Daizee. She trained Delirious hard, yet the only element of the training he actually used in the match was a judo throw taught by Sushi Sawa. She got Grizzly Redwood and The Briscoes to help out for nothing - no lumberjack or drinking skills used at all in this match. On the other hand, Delirious came out looking the best he's looked in a long time and seemed like he really deserved the title shot. Aries put him over good as basically his equal in a very good match. The crowd was quiet at times, but otherwise totally behind Delirious. This felt like the Delirious of old, before he got stale...even though he was doing the same thing he always did. I guess he just needed a decent-lengthed match to show he can still be good. A-Double was good fun, as usual, playing his arrogant dickhead role perfectly. It was good because of how simple they kept it, rather than going for a ton of finishers and a sprint finish. It felt like a nice, conclusive way to cap off the show. It made it seem like a good win for Aries, even though he was essentially beating a midcarder. Surprisingly very good match.

****3/4*​


----------



## seabs

*ROH Aries vs. Richards*

*Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. The House of Truth*
_***_

*Tyler Black vs. Claudio Castagnoli*
_**3/4_

*Erick Stevens and Joey Ryan vs. The Super Smash Bros*
_*1/2_

*Kenny Omega vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima* 
_****_

*Kenny King and Rhett Titus vs. Colt Cabana and Delirious* 
_**1/4_

*Roderick Strong vs. Chris Hero* 
_***_

*Kevin Steen and El Generico vs. The Young Bucks*
_***3/4_

*Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards - ROH World Championship*
_****3/4_

*Overall:*
_Probably the best ROH show all year actually. Aries/Richards is phenomenal and easily Davey's best singles performance. Comfortably better performance from Davey than against Danielson, SHINGO or even KENTA. _​


----------



## Devildude

*CHIKARA Aniversario Yang:*

1. Los Ice Creams vs. Brodie Lee & Grizzly Redwood - *Comedy*
2. Ophidian vs. Arik Cannon - ****1/2*
3. Order Of The Neo-Solar Temple vs. Create-A-Wrestler & Super Smash Bros. - ****1/4*
4. Vin Gerard & Colin Delaney vs. D'Lo Brown & Glacier - ***3/4*
5. 2.0 vs. Sea Donsters - **1/4*
6. Incoherence, Cheech & Cloudy vs. Jigsaw, Helios, Lince Dorado & Mike Quackenbush - *****+*
7. Eddie Kingston vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ****3/4*
8. _Double hair vs. Double Mask_: F.I.S.T. vs. The Colony - *****1/4 - ****1/2*

*One of the best shows of 2009, the last hour is among the best single hours of the year. Just awesome stuff.*


----------



## Tarfu

ECW fan said:


> I finally got my PWG Sells Out 2 DVD set in the mail today. *The packaging sucks, just like on the first set.* Oh well.


How? Let me guess: standard sized DVD jackets and the third disc inside a paper sleeve?

Meh, I'll get it anyway.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*ROH Aries vs. Richards*


*Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The House of Truth*
**1/4

*Pick 6 Series Match: (2) Tyler Black vs. (6) Claudio Castagnoli *
**3/4

*Erick Stevens & Joey Ryan vs. The Super Smash Bros.*
**

*Pick 6 Series Match: (3) Kenny Omega vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima*
****1/4

*Kenny King & Rhett Titus vs. Colt Cabana & Delirious *
**3/4

*Pick 6 Series Match: (1) Roderick Strong vs. Chris Hero*
***1/4

*The Young Bucks vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico *
****

*ROH World Title Match: Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards*
****1/2+
​


----------



## FITZ

Tarfu said:


> How? Let me guess: standard sized DVD jackets and the third disc inside a paper sleeve?
> 
> Meh, I'll get it anyway.


The first set had an overzided package but there was one disc holder where you had to stack the discs on top of each other. It wasn't that bad but if the disc you wanted to watch was on the bottom it could be kind of annoying. It was still better than having the thrid disc stuck in a sleave.


----------



## ECW fan

taylorfitz said:


> The first set had an overzided package but there was one disc holder where you had to stack the discs on top of each other. It wasn't that bad but if the disc you wanted to watch was on the bottom it could be kind of annoying. It was still better than having the thrid disc stuck in a sleave.


It's worse this time because there are these two huge button things you have to hold down to take out the discs. Every time I try to get a disc out I feel like It's gonna scratch on those damn button things. It's kinda hard to describe but you guys will see what I'm talking about when you get yours. I agree the first sets packaging wasn't really that bad. I mean all you had to do was unscrew that knob thing and the disc came right out. They should have kept it like that instead of adding those damn buttons.


By the way I've watch all of disc one and the set is great so far. The match between Bryan Danielson and Frankie Kazarian was so good because Danielson gets really fucking PISSED at some idiots in the audience. I though he was gonna go out there and slap the dogshit out of one guy for real lol.


----------



## FITZ

The worst cases are the ones when you think there, "I don't think I can take this disc out without snapping it in half." 

I think I've seen the Kaz/Dragon match you're talking about and don't Dragon getting that pissed at a fan. Than again I sat through the entire show before that match came on so it's possible I was pretty sick of watching at that point.


----------



## seabs

*ROH Live In Tokyo*

*Jack Evans & Kotaro Suzuki vs Davey Richards & Rocky Romero*
_***1/2_

*Shuhei Taniguchi vs Akihiko Ito*
_**_

*BJ Whitmer vs Jimmy Rave*
_*1/2_

*Bryan Danielson vs Go Shiozaki*
_***3/4_

*Roderick Strong vs Delirious - Fight Without Honor*
_***1/4_

*Briscoes & Naomichi Marufuji vs Matt Sydal, Ricky Marvin & Atsushi Aoki*
_****1/4_

*Takeshi Morishima vs Nigel McGuiness - ROH World Championship*
_****_

*Overall:*
_Strong show. Danielson/Go is quite sloppy and really overrated imo but the great double main makes up for it._​


----------



## McQueen

*Seabs* i'm gonna have to knock you the fuck out man. Danielson/Go owns.


----------



## Blasko

McQueen said:


> *Seabs* i'm gonna have to knock you the fuck out man. Danielson/Go owns.


 Seconded. 
Get the ass beating stick.


----------



## McQueen

I don't quite think this is a situation that requires my cock so i'll just have to find a normal stick.

You can't not like Takayama and Go/Danielson and expect to live.


----------



## Spartanlax

WHAT THE FUCK?!

I haven't seen Danielson/Go in years so I can't comment, but not liking TAKAYAMA?!

EAT KNEE, BITCH!


----------



## seancarleton77

How'd I forget Danielson vs. Shiozaki, my two favourite wrestlers!

Joe vs. Punk: World Title Classic 10/10
Joe vs. Punk II 11/10


----------



## Sephiroth

For anyone who didn't order the Rumble...trust me, at least watch the Rumble match. Entrants #1-9 is easily the best 15 minutes of my live ever. 

Lets not have people spoil it tho for people who didn't see it.


----------



## FITZ

Sephiroth said:


> For anyone who didn't order the Rumble...trust me, at least watch the Rumble match. Entrants #1-9 is easily the best 15 minutes of my live ever.
> 
> Lets not have people spoil it tho for people who didn't see it.


I know who won all the matches but not how. I'm going to try to find a way to watch it online tommorrow. 

And after watching the bonus disc on Dragon Gate USA Open the Untouchable Gate I have to say that the Fray just bores the shit out of me. I only made it through the one on the first show because I was there live and it was kind of cool to watch but the Fray on the second show was just bad. It had some cool moments but about half way through I had the urge to just stop watching it and go to sleep.


----------



## smitlick

^^^ yes and the Fray went for like 15+ minutes or something didnt it?


----------



## FITZ

smitlick said:


> ^^^ yes and the Fray went for like 15+ minutes or something didnt it?


There were 6 guys and I think they had one come in every 3 minutes so yeah it went 15+. 

For that matter the whole Bonus Disc was pretty weak. The Davey/Shingo matches are more of a testament to how far Davey has come along in the last few years than anything (decent matches but nothing that you should go out of your way to see) and the Dragon Gate bonus match was just weird.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Sephiroth said:


> For anyone who didn't order the Rumble...trust me, at least watch the Rumble match. Entrants #1-9 is easily the best 15 minutes of my live ever.
> 
> Lets not have people spoil it tho for people who didn't see it.


I second this. In fact, I enjoyed the entire Rumble for the first time in ages. Part of me regrets not going to the show since it was only a half hour away, but my wallet is definitely fine with it.


----------



## smitlick

taylorfitz said:


> There were 6 guys and I think they had one come in every 3 minutes so yeah it went 15+.
> 
> For that matter the whole Bonus Disc was pretty weak. The Davey/Shingo matches are more of a testament to how far Davey has come along in the last few years than anything (decent matches but nothing that you should go out of your way to see) and the Dragon Gate bonus match was just weird.



yeah definitely. The Bonus Disc really wasn't worth bothering with at all.. The Fray really dragged on to much and was just a bunch of spots..


----------



## jawbreaker

I stopped being able to find a stream before the Rumble match, so I missed it. Will watch later. It's the one WWE event that can still regularly get me to mark out when done right.


----------



## seancarleton77

I am attending ROH live front row on March 20 in Mississauga and I've found my valet, so to speak.


----------



## KaijuFan

I marked harder than I have in awhile for the WWE from the first third of the rumble. You'll love it guys.


----------



## Kabukiman

I think it's not really the right place to talk about the Royal Rumble.


----------



## jawbreaker

People (like myself) don't want to go to the WWE forum because a) they haven't seen it yet and don't want it spoiled and b) refuse to converse with all the WWE marks. Yeah, I'm an elitist douchebag. Deal with it.


----------



## Tarfu

As long as it's spoiler-free, there's no real problem with discussing TNA/WWE here. Their respective sections are way too active for my liking anyway.

Ultimately, it's Benjo's call.


----------



## McQueen

Its my call, because Benjo is my bitch.

But anyways my two cents are you should probably keep it in the WWE section if you plan on talking about it in detail, I know i'd be upset if someone spoiled it for me if I cared (I already know what happened though).

Anyways anyone know if PWG has set a release date for BOLA yet?


----------



## KingKicks

McQueen said:


> Its my call, because Benjo is my bitch.
> 
> But anyways my two cents are you should probably keep it in the WWE section if you plan on talking about it in detail, I know i'd be upset if someone spoiled it for me if I cared (I already know what happened though).
> 
> Anyways anyone know if PWG has set a release date for BOLA yet?


You're my bitch...bitch :side:

But I agree with Tarfu, keep it spoiler free and it's okay. If you want to go into detail about it, then head to the WWE/TNA sections.


----------



## McQueen

I'm too much of a man to be your bitch unless Wrestlemania tickets are involved. I can be bought.

UNTIL THEN I'M THE MAN CHUMP!


----------



## gemis7

ok! i just wanna tell benjo, that that chick is really hot.
k bye


----------



## jawbreaker

Based on the reactions in this thread, I'm almost expecting Danielson to have debuted. Now when I watch it at home I'm going to be disappointed when he doesn't actually show up. Don't tell me whether he did or didn't, btw, I want it to be a surprise.


----------



## seancarleton77

McQueen said:


> Anyways anyone know if PWG has set a release date for BOLA yet?


I would love to know this as well.


----------



## S-Mac

seancarleton77 said:


> I would love to know this as well.


On the website it doesnt have a date it just says Pre-order now.


----------



## Devildude

The first 15 minutes of the Rumble was glorious as was the last 5 minutes.

Shame the rest of the show sucked huge monkey balls.


----------



## Meteora2004

I'm thinking of asking for three DVDs from the Big Ten sale for my birthday. I've already got two in mind, those being This Means War and Live in Tokyo; any suggestions on the third? These are the DVDs on sale that I already have, btw:

Death Before Dishonor
At Our Best
Manhattan Mayhem
Nowhere to Run
The Future is Now
Redemption
Joe vs. Kobashi
Fourth Anniversary Show
Arena Warfare
Dragon Gate Challenge
Chicago Spectacular Night 2
Fifth Year Festival: NYC
Fifth Year Festival: Finale
Fighting Spirit
Respect is Earned
Death Before Dishonor V (both nights)
Caged Rage
Manhattan Mayhem II
Glory by Honor VI Night 1
Rising Above
Final Battle 2007
Take No Prisoners
Return Engagement
A New Level
Respect is Earned II
Northern Navigation
Glory by Honor VII
Rising Above 2008


----------



## Platt

THE BIG TEN SALE

Over 100 Ring of Honor DVD's on sale for $10 each plus save 10% off your order. Read below for details.

You can now purchase the following Ring of Honor DVD's for only $10 each:

2002 Shows:
-The Era of Honor Begins 2/23/02 (Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Christopher Daniels; Eddie Guerrero vs. Super Crazy)
-Road To The Title 6/22/02 (One night tournament to determine the four men who will compete for the ROH Title)
-Unscripted 9/21/02 (Paul London vs. Michael Shane Street Fight, Low Ki vs. Xavier ROH World Title Match, One Night ROH Tag Team Title Tournament)
-Glory By Honor 10/5/02 (Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe Fight Without Honor, Christopher Daniels vs. Doug Williams)
-All Star Extravaganza 11/9/02 (Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles; Shinjiro Otani & Masato Tanaka vs. Steve Corino & Low Ki; Christopher Daniels, Donovan Morgan, & Samoa Joe vs. Low Ki, Doug Williams, & Homicide; Bryan Danielson vs. Paul London)
-Night of the Butcher 12/7/02 (Homicide & Abdullah the Butcher vs. The Carnage Crew, Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson)
-Final Battle 2002 (American Dragon Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe vs. Steve Corino)


2003 Shows:
-One Year Anniversary Show 2/8/03 (Low Ki vs. Paul London vs. AJ Styles; Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe; Mark Briscoe vs. Jay Briscoe; Homicide vs. Steve Corino)
-Expect The Unexpected 3/15/03 (CM Punk vs. Raven; Christopher Daniels & Xavier vs. AJ Styles & The Amazing Red Tag Team Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Homicide vs. BJ Whitmer vs. EZ Money #1 Contender's Match)
-Night of the Champions 3/22/03 (Xavier vs. Samoa Joe ROH Title Match, Low Ki vs. Jody Fleisch)
-Retribution: Round Robin Challenge II 4/26/03 (Paul London, Christopher Daniels, & THe Amazing Red battle in the second annual Round Robin Challenge tournament; CM Punk vs. Homicide; Samoa Joe vs. Doug Williams ROH Title Match)
-Night of the Grudges 6/14/03 (AJ Styles vs. Paul London, The Group vs. The Prophecy)
-Wrestlerave' 03 6/28/05 (Homicide vs. Trent Acid Fight Without Honor; CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Raven & Christopher Daniels; Samoa Joe vs. Dan Maff ROH Title Match)
-Death Before Dishonor 7/19/03 (Paul London makes his final ROH appearance as he challenges Samoa Joe for the ROH World Title; Raven vs. CM Punk Dog Collar Match; Briscoes vs. AJ Styles & The Amazing Red; Jeff Hardy in ROH)
-Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 8/16/03 (Steve Corino vs. Homicide; CM Punk vs. Samoa Joe)
-Final Battle 2003 12/27/03 (The Great Muta & Arashi vs. Christopher Daniels & Dan Maff, Homicide vs. Satoshi Kojima, AJ Styles vs. Kaz Hayashi)


2004 Shows:
-At Our Best 3/13/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Jay Briscoe ROH World Title Cage Match; Scramble Cage II; CM Punk vs. AJ Styles with Ricky Steamboat at the guest referee)
-ROH Reborn Stage 1 4/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. CM Punk)
-ROH Reborn Stage 2 4/24/04 (Briscoe Brothers vs. CM Punk & Colt Cabana Tag Team Title Match; Homicide vs. Bryan Danielson)
-Survival of the Fittest 6/24/04 (The first annual event features six matches to determine which wrestlers advance to the Survival of the Fittest elimination match main event)
-Death Before Dishonor II Part 1 7/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide, Briscoes vs. Punk & Cabana two out of three falls)
-Glory By Honor III 9/11/04 (Mick Foley debuts,Punk vs. Aries, Danielson vs. Shelley)
-Weekend of Thunder Night 1 11/5/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jushin Liger; Austin Aries vs. CM Punk; Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. John Walters & Nigel McGuinness; Rocky Romero & Ricky Reyes vs. Jack Evans & Roderick Strong Tag Team Title Match)


2005 Shows:
-It All Begins 1/15/05 (Foley-Samoa Joe Confrontation, Danielson vs. Homicide, Aries first title defense)
-Trios Tournament 2005 3/5/05 (One night, six man tag team tournament)
-Back To Basics 3/12/05 (Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. CM Punk & Spanky)
-Best Of American Super Juniors Tournament 4/2/05 (Austin Aries vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, One Night Super Juniors Tournament, BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal for the vacant ROH Tag Titles)
-Stalemate 4/16/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide in a lumberjack match, Austin Aries vs. James Gibson ROH World Title Match)
-Manhattan Mayhem 5/7/05 (Homicide & Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal; Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley ROH World Title Match; CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave Dog Collar Match)
-Nowhere To Run 5/14/05 (CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave Steel Cage Match; Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match; Homicide vs. Doug Williams; Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs. Alex Shelley & Delirious; Nigel McGuinness vs. Colt Cabana)
-Future Is Now 6/12/05 (Austin Aries vs. Low Ki in a Non Sanctioned, Non Title Match; CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong, Homicide vs. James Gibson, Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness for the Pure Title)
-Sign of Dishonor 7/8/05 (CM Punk vs. Jay Lethal ROH World Title; Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana; AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave; Samoa Joe vs. James Gibson vs. Austin Aries vs. Homicide)
-Redemption 8/12/05 (CM Punk defends the ROH World Title against Christopher Daniels, James Gibson, & Samoa Joe in an elimination match; Matt Hardy vs. Homicide; Generation Next vs. The Embassy; Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal)
-Survival of the Fittest 2005 9/24/05 (Features 6 Man Survival of the Fittest Elimination Match)
-Joe vs. Kobashi 10/1/05 (Features the classic must see match featuring Samoa Joe vs. Kenta Kobashi)
-Unforgettable 10/2/05 (Kenta Kobashi & Homicide vs. Samoa Joe & Low Ki; Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Yang; James Gibson vs. Roderick Strong)
-Enter The Dragon 10/14/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match, Homicide & Low Ki vs. Steve Corino & Colt Cabana)
-Buffalo Stampede 10/15/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Steve Corino ROH World Title Match; Low Ki vs. Colt Cabana; Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe Pure Title Match; The Embassy vs. Generation Next NO DQ Six Man War)
-This Means War 10/29/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. AJ Styles, Curry Man vs. Jay Lethal)
-Showdown in Motown 11/4/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Sabin ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley, AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Abyss & Jimmy Rave, plus a Four Corner Survival with Christopher Daniels vs. Samoa Joe vs. Colt Cabana vs. Homicide)
-Steel Cage Warfare 12/3/05 (Generation Next vs. Embassy Steel Cage Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Rocky Romero ROH World Title Match; Steve Corino vs. Homicide; Samoa Joe vs. Jay Lethal)


2006 Shows:
-Tag Wars 2006 1/27/06 (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Bryan Danielson & Jay Lethal Tag Title Match; the semi-finals and finals of Trios Tournament 2006, Christopher Daniels vs. Low Ki)
-Dissension 1/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles ROH World Title Match; Aries & Strong vs. Jacobs & Whitmer ROH Tag Title Match; Daniels vs. Sydal; Low Ki vs. Jack Evans)
-Unscripted II 2/11/06 (CM Punk's surprise return as he teams with Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave & Adam Pearce, Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries for the Pure Title)
-Fourth Anniversary Show 2/25/06 (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal ROH Tag Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave World Title Match)
-Arena Warfare 3/11/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Alex Shelley World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. Matt Sydal, Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana vs. Samoa Joe)
-Dragon Gate Challenge 3/30/06 (Generation Next vs. Blood Generation; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi; Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels, Homicide vs. Colt Cabana; Alex Shelley & Jimmy Rave vs. Bryan Danielson & Delirious)
-Weekend of Champions Night 1 4/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Yang ROH World Title; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match, Nigel McGuinness vs. Christopher Daniels Pure Title Match)
-Weekend of Champions Night 2 4/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title vs. Pure Title; Aries & Strong vs. Rave & Shelley for the Tag Titles; Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal)
-How We Roll 5/12/06 (Bryan Danielson & Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage & Colt Cabana; Austin Aries vs. Jay Briscoe; Roderick Strong vs. Mark Briscoe)
-Destiny 6/3/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong ROH Tag Title Match; Christopher Daniels vs. BJ Whitmer)
-Throwdown 6/23/06 (KENTA vs. Roderick Strong; Bryan Danielson vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs ROH World Title Match; Necro Butcher vs. Adam Pearce; Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards vs. Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
-Chi Town Struggle 6/24/06 (KENTA vs. Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; ROH vs. CZW Six Man Tag War)
-Generation Now 7/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match, Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage, Generation Next's Last Stand as Aries, Strong, Evans, & Sydal team up together for the final time)
-Time To Man Up 8/4/06 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. KENTA & Davey Richards; AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe; Bryan Danielson vs. Jack Evans)
-Anarchy In The UK 8/13/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Matt Sydal; BJ Whitmer vs. Go Shiozaki; Bryan Danielson vs. SUWA ROH World Title Match)
-Epic Encounter II 8/25/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness 2/3 Falls World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & BJ Whitmer Tag Title Match, Matt Sydal vs. Delirious)
-Gut Check 8/26/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match; Briscoes vs. Homicide & Davey Richards)
-Glory By Honor V Night 1 9/15/06 (KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe; Samoa Joe faces Roderick Strong; Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards; Christopher Daniels vs. Nigel McGuinness)
-Survival of the Fittest 2006 10/6/06 (First round matches include: Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson, Christopher Daniels vs. Austin Aries, Briscoes vs. Homicide & Roderick Strong, Matt Sydal vs. Davey Richards, Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
-Motor City Madness 10/7/06 (Briscoes vs. Samoa Joe & Homicide STREET FIGHT; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match)
-Suffocation 10/27/06 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Steve Corino & Adam Pearce, Matt Sydal vs. Delirious, Jay Briscoe vs. Davey Richards, Austin Aries vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
-The Bitter End 11/4/06 (KENTA vs. Matt Sydal; Homicide vs. Steve Corino Fight Without Honor; Samoa Joe & Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson & Jimmy Rave)
-Black Friday Fallout 11/24/06 (Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. Davey Richards & Delirious, Samoa Joe vs. Jay Briscoe, Kings of Wrestling vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong World Tag Team Title Match, Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave, Mark Briscoe vs. Shingo)
-Dethroned 11/25/06 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe Falls Count Anywhere Elimination Street Fight; Davey Richards vs. Austin Aries; Chris Hero & Cladio Castagnoli vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal World Tag Team Title Match)
-Chicago Spectacular Night 1 12/8/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe ROH World Title Steel Cage Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Matt Sydal & Shingo Dragon Gate Rules; Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Homicide vs. Brent Albright)
-Chicago Spectacular Night 2 12/9/06 (Bryan Danielson, Jimmy Rave, Shingo, & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious, Colt Cabana, Nigel McGuinness, & BJ Whitmer Eight Man Elimintation Tag; Adam Pearce vs. Homicide Steel Cage Match; Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe; Davey Richards vs. Jay Briscoe)


2007 Shows:
-Fifth Year Festival: New York 2/16/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Samoa Joe; Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave ROH World Title Match; Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong World Tag Team Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness & Colt Cabana)
-Fifth Year Festival: Dayton 2/23/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. BJ Whitmer ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards; Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries Dragon Gate Open The Brave Gate Championship; Homicide vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jay Briscoe)
-Fifth Year Festival: Chicago 2/24/07 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. ROH World Champion Takeshi Morishima & Nigel McGuinness; Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs Windy City Death Match; Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. The Briscoes Tag Title Match; Austin Aries & Matt Cross vs. Roderick Strong & Davey Richards)
-Fifth Year Festival: Finale 3/4/07 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide; Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Rave Fight Without Honor, BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs Falls Count Anywhere, Doi & Shingo vs. Davey Richards & Roderick Strong, Briscoe vs. Briscoe)
-This Means War II 4/13/07 (ROH World Champion Takeshi Morishima & Chris Hero vs. Doug Williams & Nigel McGuinness, No Remorse Corps vs. The Resilience Six Man Elimination Match, Homicide vs. Brent Albright, Jay Briscoe vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
-Fighting Spirit 4/14/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong & Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans & Delirious, Doug Williams vs. Colt Cabana, El Generico & Kevin Steen vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe)
-The Battle of St. Paul 4/27/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels FIP World Title; Colt Cabana & Homicide vs. Brent Albright & Adam Pearce Anything Goes Match; Rocky Romero vs. Jack Evans vs. Delirious vs. Erick Stevens)
-Reborn Again 5/11/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe defend the Tag Titles against Takeshi Morishima & BJ Whitmer, Delirious vs. KENTA, Matt Sydal vs. Naomichi Marufuji, Bryan Danielson makes his return to Ring of Honor, The Resilience vs. No Remorse Corps)
-Respect Is Earned 5/12/07 (Ring of Honor's 1st PPV; Bryan Danielson & Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness & KENTA; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Matt Sydal & Claudio Castagnoli World Tag Team Title Match; Rocky Romero vs. Naomichi Marufuji; Delirious vs. Roderick Strong)
-Domination 6/9/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Hero & Castagnoli for the Tag Titles 2/3 Falls; Delirious vs. Rocky Romero; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw)
-Live in Tokyo 7/16/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuiness ROH World Title Match; The Briscoes & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Matt Sydal, Ricky Marvin & Atsushi Aoki, Bryan Danielson vs. Go Shiozaki; Roderick Strong vs. Delirious Fight Without Honor)
-Live In Osaka 7/17/07 (CIMA, Naomichi Marufuji, & Bryan Danielson vs. Masaaki Mochizuki, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero; Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe vs. SHINGO & Susumu Yokosuka World Tag Team Title Match; Ryo Saito, Matt Sydal, & Dragon Kid vs. Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, & Delirious; Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans)
-Race To The Top Tournament Night 1 7/27/07 (Eight first round tournament matches; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness & Bryan Danielson World Tag Team Title Match)
-Race To The Top Tournament Night 2 7/28/07 (Feaures the Quarter-finals, Semi-finals, and Finals of the Race To The Top Tournament. Also, Bryan Danielson, Austin Aries, Matt Sydal, & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness, Roderick Strong, Delirious, & Jay Briscoe in the $10,000 Tag Team Challenge)
-Death Before Dishonor V Night 1 8/10/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico Boston Street Fight; Takeshi Morishima vs. Claudio Castagnoli ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Matt Sydal; Austin Aries & Erick Stevens vs. Roderick Strong & Rocky Romero)
-Death Before Dishonor V Night 2 8/11/07 (No Remorse Corps vs. Resilience Philly Street Fight; Takeshi Morishima vs. Brent Albright ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Mike Quackenbush; Mark Briscoe vs. El Generico; Jay Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen)
-Caged Rage 8/24/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico World Tag Title Steel Cage; Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans Steel Cage Match; Takeshi Morishima vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. PAC)
-Manhattan Mayhem II 8/25/09 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico for the World Tag Titles 2/3 Falls; Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans)
-Motor City Madness 2007 9/14/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Austin Aries & Matt Cross for the Tag Titles; Takeshi Morishima defends the World Title vs. the winner of a Four Corner Survival with Delirious vs. Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens vs. Kevin Steen; El Generico vs. Naomichi Marufuji)
-Survival of the Fittest 2007 10/19/07 (First Round Match include: Brent Albright vs. Roderick Strong; Chris Hero vs. Karl Anderson; Rocky Romero vs. TJ Perkins; Delirious vs. Austin Aries; Human Tornado vs. Shane Hagadorn vs. Tony Kozina; Davey Richards vs. Claudio Castagnoli; Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson; plus Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs & The Necro Butcher)
-Glory By Honor VI Night 1 11/2/07 (Mitsuharu Misawa & KENTA vs. Takeshi Morishima & Naomichi Marufuji; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries Best of Three Series; Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong & Rocky Romero Tag Title Match)
-Reckless Abandon 11/30/07 (The Briscoes vs. Evans & Ruckus vs. Jacobs & Black vs. Albright & Whitmer Scramble Tag Match; Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries 30 Min. Ironman Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Necro Butcher; Delirious vs. Adam Pearce Falls Count Anywhere Match)
-Unscripted III 12/1/07 ( Jay & Mark Briscoe team with Erick Stevens against The No Remorse Corps; Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries)
-Rising Above 12/29/07 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Brisoce vs. Roderick Strong & Rocky Romero World Tag Team Title Match 2/3 Falls; Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima)
-Final Battle 2007 12/30/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black World Tag Team Title Match; Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Chris Hero Four Way Elimination Match; Naomichi Marufuji vs. Davey Richards; Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens FIP Title Match)


2008 Shows:
-Transform 1/12/08 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Necro Butcher & Tyler Black Street Fight; Erick Stevens vs. Bryan Danielson FIP Heavyweight Title Match; Brent Albright vs. Kevin Steen; Austin Aries vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
-Breakout 1/25/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero ROH Title Cage Maych; Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black; Erick Stevens vs. Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards FIP Title Match; No Remorse Corps vs. Age of the Fall)
-Take No Prisoners 3/16/08 (Nigel McGuinness defends the ROH World Title against the winner of a Four Corner Survival; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries; Briscoes vs. Age of the Fall in a Street Fight)
-Injustice 4/12/08 Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen ROH World Title Match; Davey Richards & Rocky Romero vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe Tag Title Match; Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kota Ibushi; Necro Butcher vs. Roderick Strong No DQ Match)
-Tag Wars 2008 4/18/08 (The Age of the Fall of Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. The Motor City Machine Guns of Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Austin Aries & Kota Ibushi; Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico)
-Return Engagement 4/19/08 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The Motor City Machine Guns; Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen ROH World Title Match; Kota Ibushi vs. El Generico)
-A New Level 5/10/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli ROH World Title Match; Jay Briscoe & Austin Aries vs. TYler Black & Jimmy Jacobs World Tag Team Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Naomichi Marufuji; Takeshi Morishima vs. Necro Butcher)
-Respect Is Earned II 6/7/08 (Age of the Fall vs. Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries World Tag Title Match; Nigel McGuinness vs. Go Shiozaki ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens Fight Without Honor)
-Battle For Supremacy 6/27/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Adam Pearce ROH Title vs. NWA Title Match; Necro Butcher vs. Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Erick Stevens; Roderick Strong vs. Chris Hero)
-Northern Navigation 7/25/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen ROH World Title Match; Age of the Fall vs. Jay Briscoe & Austin Aries No DQ Match; Naomichi Marufuji vs. Roderick Strong; Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
-Age of Insanity 8/15/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. El Generico for the ROH World Title; Roderick Strong & Brent Albright vs. Chris Hero & Go Shiozaki; Briscoes vs. Age of the Fall; Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black)
-Night of the Butcher II 8/16/09 (Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries; The Necro Butcher vs. Jimmy Jacobs NO DQ Match; Tyler Black vs. El Generico; Brent Albright vs. Go Shiozaki NWA Title Match)
-Glory By Honor VII- 9/20/08 (Steel Cage Warfare with The Briscoes & Austin Aries vs. The Age of the Fall vs. Necro Butcher; Nigel McGuinness vs. El Generico ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima GHC Jr. Title Match)
-Return of the 187- 10/24/08 (LAX vs. Kevin Steen & El Genericovs. Age of the Fall vs. Sweet N Sour Inc. 30 minute Iron Team Match; Go Shiozaki vs. Austin Aries; Mark Briscoe vs. The Necro Butcher vs. Delirious)
-The French Connection 11/7/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Go Shiozaki vs. Kevin Steen vs. El Generico ROH World Title Batlle of Champions Elimination Match; Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black; Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards)
-Escalation 11/21/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries Non Title Three Way Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious World Tag Title Match)
-Rising Above 2008 11/22/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title; Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs I-Quit Match; Samoa Joe vs. Tyler Black; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe Tag Team Title Match)
-Wrestling At The Gateway 12/5/08 (Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Bryan Danielson & Jerry Lynn; Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black; Necro Butcher & Ace Steel vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious)
-Southern Hostility 12/6/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Jerry Lynn ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli NO DQ Match; Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. The Necro Butcher & Austin Aries; Brent Albright & Erick Stevens vs. Sweet N Sour Inc)


2009 Shows:
-Full Circle 1/16/09 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black; Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Jerry Lynn vs. Austin Aries; Jay Briscoe & Roderick Strong vs. The American Wolves; Delirious vs. The Necro Butcher)
-Injustice II 1/17/09 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Jerry Lynn; Roderick Strong & Erick Stevens vs. The American Wolves Lumberjack Strap Match; Austin Aries vs. Jay Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs)
-Motor City Madness 2009 1/30/09 (Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The American Wolves World Tag Title Match; Nigel McGuinness vs. Jay Briscoe; Tyler Black vs. Jerry Lynn; Brent Albright vs. Claudio Castagnoli; Bryan Danielson vs. Rhett Titus)
-Caged Collision 1/31/09 (10 Man Steel Cage War featuring Brent Albright, Roderick Strong, Jay Briscoe, Erick Stevens, & Ace Steel vs. Sweet N' Sour Incorporated; Nigel McGuinness vs. El Generico ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black)
-Proving Ground 2009 Night 1 2/6/09 (Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Dark City Fight Club, Nigel McGuinness vs. Brent Albright; Bryan Danielson & Jerry Lynn vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious; Necro Butcher vs. Austin Aries)
-Proving Ground 2009 Night 2 2/7/09 (Bryan Danielson vs. El Generico; Nigel McGuinness vs. D-Lo Brown ROH World Title Match; Tyler Black & Necro Butcher vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious, Davey Richards vs. Kevin Steen)

-Best of Samoa Joe Vol. 1- ROH World Champion
-Best of CM Punk Vol. 2- Straightedge
-Best of CM Punk Vol. 3- The Legacy Continues
-Best of Spanky- Danger, Danger
-Best of The Rottweilers- Let The Gates Of Hell Open
-Best of Roderick Strong- Suffering Is Inevitable



SAVE 10% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER- NO MINIMUM PURCHASE!!!

This sale includes all DVD's, tickets, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.

To redeem your 10% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: bigten into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Offer ends on Friday, February 5th at 10 AM EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates and ROH DVD Subscription Packages are not included in the sale. No dealers. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Offer is good while supplies last. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.


NEW DVD RELEASES!!!

The following DVD's are now available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:

Final Battle 2009- New York, NY 12/19/09 (DVD-Preorder)


Spoiler: cover














This two disc set includes Final Battle 2009 from New York City and Eye of the Storm 2 from the night before in Manassas, VA. Top matches include Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black for the ROH World Title; The American Wolves vs. The Briscoe for the Tag Titles; plus more.

This title is scheduled to begin shipping on February 17th!!!

Disc 1
1. PICK 6 FOUR CORNER SURVIVAL MATCH: (1)Claudio Castagnoli vs. Rhett Titus vs. Colt Cabana vs. (6)Kenny Omega
2. Erick Stevens & Bison Smith vs. Delirious & Bobby Dempsey
3. FIGHT WITHOUT HONOR: Chris Hero vs. Eddie Kingston
4. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The Young Bucks
5. PICK 6 SERIES: (4) Roderick Strong vs. Kenny King
6. Rocky Romero vs. Alex Koslov
7. ROH WORLD TAG TITLE MATCH: The American Wolves vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe
8. Jack Evans vs. Teddy Hart

Bonus: Eye of the Storm 2- Manassas, VA 12/18/09
-Adam Pearce & Mat Classic vs. The Set
-Sonjay Dutt vs. Grizzly Redwood


Disc 2:
9. ROH WORLD TITLE MATCH: Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black

Bonus: Eye of the Storm 2- Manassas, VA 12/18/09
-PICK 6 SERIES: (6)Kenny Omega vs. Rhett Titus
-Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Erick Stevens & Bison Smith
-PICK 6 SERIES: (3)Chris Hero vs. Colt Cabana
-Austin Aries & Kenny King vs. The Young Bucks
-PICK 6 SERIES: (4)Roderick Strong vs. (5)Tyler Black
-The Briscoes & Rocky Romero vs. The American Wolves & Alex Koslov

Reverse The Curse- Chicago Ridge, IL 12/5/09 (DVD-Preorder)

This title will begin shipping on February 8th!!!

Features Austin Aries vs. Colt Cabana for the ROH World Title inside a Steel Cage; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The Dark City Fight Club; Tyler Black vs. Kenny King; Roderick Strong vs. Kenny Omega; plus more.
1. Four Corner Survival: Rasche Brown vs. Joey Ryan vs. Sami Callihan vs. Shane Hollister
2. Pick 6 Series Match: (1) Kevin Steen vs. Claudio Castagnoli
3. The Young Bucks vs. The House of Truth
4. Pick 6 Series Match: (3) Roderick Strong vs. (5) Kenny Omega
5. The Necro Butcher vs. Erick Stevens
6. Pick 6 Series Match: (4) Tyler Black vs. Kenny King
7. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs.t The Dark City Fight Club
8. ROH World Title/Steel Cage Match: Austin Aries vs. Colt Cabana

The Omega Effect- Mississauga, Ontario 11/14/09 (DVD)

Features Austin Aries vs. Kenny Omega for the ROH World Title; Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong; El Generico vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima; Chris Hero vs. Kevin Steen; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Joey Ryan & Erick Stevens; plus more.
1. The Young Bucks vs. The Flatliners
2. FOUR CORNER SURVIVAL: Claudio Castagnoli vs. Colt Cabana vs. Delirious vs. Grizzly Redwood
3. Rhett Titus & Kenny King vs. The Super Smash Bros.
4. El Generico vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima
5. Pick 6 Series Match: (2) Roderick Strong vs. (3) Tyler Black
6. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Erick Stevens & Joey Ryan
7. Pick 6 Series Match: (1) Chris Hero vs. Kevin Steen
8. ROH WORLD TITLE MATCH: Austin Aries vs. Kenny Omega

Bonus Footage:
-Video Wire 11/24/09
-Alex Payne & Bobby Dempsey vs. Michael Von Payton & Ethan Page

Contains two audio tracks to watch this DVD with:
-surround sound with commentary
-surround sound without commentary

SHIMMER- WOMEN ATHLETES Vol. 26 (DVD)

Features MsChif vs. LuFisto for the SHIMMER Title; Ashley Lane & Nevaeh vs. The Canadian Ninjas for the SHIMMER Tag Titles; Sara Del Rey & Amazing King vs. Serena Deeb & Mercedez Martinez; plus more.
1. Jetta (with Lacey) vs. Daffney
2. Daizee Haze vs. Rayna Von Tash
3. Four Corner Survival: Jennifer Blake vs. Melanie Cruise vs. Jessie McKay vs. Kellie Skater
4. Nikki Roxx & Portuguese Princess Ariel vs. Lexie Fyfe & Malia Hosaka
5. Rain (with Lacey) vs. Tenille
6. Sara Del Rey & Amazing King vs. Serena Deeb & Mercedez Martinez
7. Knockout or Submissions Match: Wesna Busic vs. Cheerleader Melissa
8. SHIMMER Tag Team Title Match: Ashley Lane & Nevaeh vs. "The Canadian Ninjas" Portia Perez & Nicole Matthews
9. SHIMMER Title Match: MsChif vs. "Super Hardcore Anime" LuFisto

You Shoot with Bob Holly (DVD-R)

-MMA
-Steroids
-Pain Killer abuse
-Ms. BB's titties
-Racing
-Cheap shots
-Paying dues
-Matt Capotelli
-More Hated than Holly Game

YouShoot is reserved for only those most provacative, and for this edition the controversial badass Bob Holly agreed to face his public! This is YouShoot, and guests agree to let fans have at them... and anything goes!

And the fur gets flying here! The uncensored, unrelenting questions from you had Bob swinging right back.

From Cappotelli to Lesnar, everything is covered and Bob backs down from no one. Bob Holly... Bully? Coward? Or misunderstood?

You be the judge for another edition of the series that changed the game... YouShoot!

WWE Best of RAW 2009 (3 Disc Set)

Every Monday night, fans know there’s only one destination for the biggest superstars and best moments in sports entertainment—Monday Night Raw! The Superstars of WWE deliver new and exciting content year round—no repeats. Now for the first time ever on DVD, the best highlights and matches from the 100+ hours of Raw are collected into a single DVD set, Raw: The 2009 Season.

TNA Best of 2009 (DVD)

Witness your favorite Total Nonstop Action (TNA) Wrestling Superstars in action on this "Best of 2009" DVD - featuring AJ Styles, Sting, Kurt Angle, Matt Morgan, Bobby Lashley, Team 3D, Samoa Joe and so many more! Includes the memorable matches and moments from 2009, including the best from TNA "iMPACT!" and TNA's monthly Pay-Per-View events.
1. Sarita vs. Alissa Flash...iMACT- 7/16/09
2. AJ Styles vs. Kurt Angle..iMPACT- Tables Match 1/22/09
3. Sting vs. Kurt Angle...iMPACT- Empty Arena Match 2/19/09
4. Kurt Angle vs. Jeff Jarrett...Genesis- NO DQ Match 1/11/09
5. Homicide vs. Amazing Red vs. Suicide vs. Motor City Machine Guns vs. Christopher Daniels...Bound For Glory- Ultimate X Match 10/18/09
6. Sting vs. AJ Styles...Bound For Glory- World Title Match 10/18/09
7. Desmond Wolfe vs. Kurt Angle...Turning Point- Grudge Match 11/15/09
8. AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels...Turning Point- World Title Match 11/15/09


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Meteora2004 said:


> I'm thinking of asking for three DVDs from the Big Ten sale for my birthday. I've already got two in mind, those being This Means War and Live in Tokyo; any suggestions on the third? These are the DVDs on sale that I already have, btw:
> 
> Death Before Dishonor
> At Our Best
> Manhattan Mayhem
> Nowhere to Run
> The Future is Now
> Redemption
> Joe vs. Kobashi
> Fourth Anniversary Show
> Arena Warfare
> Dragon Gate Challenge
> Chicago Spectacular Night 2
> Fifth Year Festival: NYC
> Fifth Year Festival: Finale
> Fighting Spirit
> Respect is Earned
> Death Before Dishonor V (both nights)
> Caged Rage
> Manhattan Mayhem II
> Glory by Honor VI Night 1
> Rising Above
> Final Battle 2007
> Take No Prisoners
> Return Engagement
> A New Level
> Respect is Earned II
> Northern Navigation
> Glory by Honor VII
> Rising Above 2008


The actual 3 best to get from that list and 2 you mentioned would be Manhattan Mayhem, Nowhere to Run, and FYF Finale.


----------



## Meteora2004

That list is of the DVDs in the sale that I already own.


----------



## Sephiroth

McQueen said:


> I'm too much of a man to be your bitch unless Wrestlemania tickets are involved. I can be bought.
> 
> UNTIL THEN I'M THE MAN CHUMP!


You're a "man chump" or you're "the man, chump?"


----------



## McQueen

Both you sumbitch!

Anything from 2009 really worth watching in ROH? Last event I saw was FB 08.


----------



## musdy

I need to pick three of these for a second grab bag.

Zombies Shouldn't Run
Holy Diver Down
Passive Hostility
Use Your Illusion IV
Threemendous
After School Special
Giant Sized Annual #4
Chanukah Chaos
Beyond the Thunderdome
Enchantment Under The Sea
Based on a True Story


----------



## KingCrash

I'd go with Giant Sized Annual #4, Holy Diver Down & Based on a True Story.

And even with Eye Of The Storm 2 on there I have no desire to buy FB 2009.


----------



## musdy

KingCrash said:


> I'd go with Giant Sized Annual #4, Holy Diver Down & Based on a True Story.
> 
> And even with Eye Of The Storm 2 on there I have no desire to buy FB 2009.


Any of those shows from 2004-2006 you would recommend???


----------



## FITZ

Final Battle 2009 looks like a pretty good buy since it comes with both shows, I guess they did that to sell more DVDs as a bunch of people already ordered the show and watched it online. I might get around to picking it up soon.


----------



## jawbreaker

McQueen said:


> Both you sumbitch!
> 
> Anything from 2009 really worth watching in ROH? Last event I saw was FB 08.


Just individual matches really. Here's a full list of those, ordered chronologically:

Must-see matches:

Davey Richards vs. KENTA - Supercard of Honor IV
Davey Richards and Eddie Edwards vs. Tyler Black and Bryan Danielson - Tag Title Classic
Davey Richards vs. Bryan Danielson - The Final Countdown Tour: Boston
Davey Richards vs. Austin Aries - Aries vs. Richards

Should-see matches:

Davey Richards and Nigel McGuinness vs. KENTA and El Generico - Steel City Clash
Davey Richards and Eddie Edwards vs. Kevin Steen and El Generico - 7th Anniversary Show
Nigel McGuinness vs. KENTA - 7th Anniversary Show
Tyler Black and KENTA vs. Austin Aries and Katsuhiko Nakajima - Take No Prisoners
Davey Richards vs. Kevin Steen - Never Say Die
Jerry Lynn vs. Chris Hero - Never Say Die
Davey Richards and Eddie Edwards vs. Roderick Strong and KENTA - Violent Tendencies
Chris Hero vs. Lance Storm - Death Before Dishonor VII Night 2
Chris Hero vs. Bryan Danielson - The Final Countdown Tour: Dayton
Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries - The Final Countdown Tour: Chicago
Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness - Glory By Honor VIII
Davey Richards vs. Kenny Omega - Clash of the Contenders
Chris Hero vs. Eddie Kingston - Final Battle 2009

Worth-watching matches:

Tyler Black vs. Nigel McGuinness - Full Circle
Tyler Black vs. Nigel McGuinness - Injustice II
Roderick Strong vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima - Supercard of Honor IV
Jerry Lynn vs. Nigel McGuinness - Supercard of Honor IV
Jerry Lynn vs. Roderick Strong - A Cut Above
Davey Richards and Eddie Edwards vs. Kevin Steen and Jay Briscoe - The Homecoming II
Davey Richards and Eddie Edwards vs. Kevin Steen and Bryan Danielson - Validation
Kevin Steen and El Generico vs. The Young Bucks - Contention
Davey Richards and Eddie Edwards vs. Kevin Steen and El Generico - Manhattan Mayhem III
Tyler Black vs. Jerry Lynn vs. Austin Aries - Manhattan Mayhem III
Davey Richards and Chris Hero vs. Lance Storm and Kevin Steen - Death Before Dishonor VII Night 1
Nigel McGuinness vs. Roderick Strong: The Final Countdown Tour: Boston
Davey Richards and Eddie Edwards vs. Kevin Steen and El Generico - Glory By Honor VII
Survival of the Fittest Match - Survival of the Fittest 2009
Kenny Omega vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima - Aries vs. Richards


Might be missing something there, but that's a fairly comprehensive list. For complete shows, I'd look at 7AS, SCOH4, Never Say Die, DBD weekend, TFC Boston, GBH8, and Aries vs. Richards.


----------



## smitlick

really good idea from ROH putting FB09 and EOTS II on the same DVD.. It will sell a lot better because of that IMO.


----------



## Tarfu

musdy said:


> I need to pick three of these for a second grab bag.





KingCrash said:


> I'd go with Giant Sized Annual #4, *Holy Diver Down* & Based on a True Story.


I really wouldn't recommend HDD. It's a one match show, with everything else going between mediocre and outright bad. Even MCMG/Arrogance dragged on way too long and never really picked up. Either just download Steen/PAC or get it with Sells Out vol 1.

EDIT: Finally, my DVDs. Took exactly 3 weeks, but I'm a forgiving person. Got the badass Danielson/Hero/Strong Speed of Sound cover instead of that gay one. Urge to kill... lowering...


----------



## McQueen

I honestly don't care to watch anything with Davey Richards or Tyler Black. That probably nixes any reason to buy and 2009 ROH aside from Danielson's final shows.


----------



## jawbreaker

Not sure why you'd want to cut out Davey completely, but okay, that brings the list down to:

Must-see matches:

None?

Should-see matches:

Nigel McGuinness vs. KENTA - 7th Anniversary Show
Jerry Lynn vs. Chris Hero - Never Say Die
Chris Hero vs. Lance Storm - Death Before Dishonor VII Night 2
Chris Hero vs. Bryan Danielson - The Final Countdown Tour: Dayton
Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries - The Final Countdown Tour: Chicago
Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness - Glory By Honor VIII
Chris Hero vs. Eddie Kingston - Final Battle 2009

Worth-watching matches:

Roderick Strong vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima - Supercard of Honor IV
Jerry Lynn vs. Nigel McGuinness - Supercard of Honor IV
Jerry Lynn vs. Roderick Strong - A Cut Above
Kevin Steen and El Generico vs. The Young Bucks - Contention
Nigel McGuinness vs. Roderick Strong: The Final Countdown Tour: Boston
Kenny Omega vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima - Aries vs. Richards


----------



## Platt

Tarfu said:


> EDIT: Finally, my DVDs. Took exactly 3 weeks, but I'm a forgiving person. Got the badass Danielson/Hero/Strong Speed of Sound cover instead of that gay one. Urge to kill... lowering...


Dammit am I the only one who got the shit cover :cuss:


----------



## ddog121

No i got the Kendrick/Bucks cover too.

Awesome show, btw.


----------



## Tarfu

ddog121 said:


> No i got the Kendrick/Bucks cover too.
> 
> *Awesome show, btw.*



Definitely. I would go as far as declaring it superior to Threemendous II. This show felt more like PWG (can't exactly elaborate on that) and as a whole it was a much more entertaining event. Cannot wait to watch GSF.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Can someone recommend recent Pro Wrestling Guerrilla DVD's???


----------



## seabs

*From last year, Threemendous II, GSF, DDT4 and 99 & 100 too depending on your budget. Definitely get Threemendous II and GSF though.*


----------



## McQueen

jawbreaker said:


> Not sure why you'd want to cut out Davey completely, but okay, that brings the list down to


Davey and Tyler to me fall into the catagory of being stereotypical bullshit indy workers, with the stiff strikes and spot oriented repetitive multi nearfall finish shit in every match they have. they're just better at it than a lot of their peers. I mean I don't hate either of them but I wouldn't say i'm really a fan either.


----------



## ddog121

Tarfu said:


> Definitely. I would go as far as declaring it superior to Threemendous II. This show felt more like PWG (can't exactly elaborate on that) and as a whole it was a much more entertaining event. Cannot wait to watch GSF.


From reading reviews, i though the show would be very good but not great but it turned out to be a fantastic show and Dragon vs. Kendrick was my least favorite match on the show, showing how good all the other matches were.


----------



## McQueen

Seabs said:


> *From last year, Threemendous II, GSF, DDT4 and 99 & 100 too depending on your budget. Definitely get Threemendous II and GSF though.*


I thought 99 was the 2nd worst show of the year and 100 was 3rd worst and both were still pretty good. Only thing I think isn't worth getting was Secret of Guerrilla Island.

I'd go 

GSF > Threemendous II > Express Written Consent > Gentle Art of Making Enemies > Speed of Sound > DDT4 (Finals are fucking awful) > 100 > 99 > Secret of Guerrilla Island


----------



## jawbreaker

I'd do something like that, but GAME ahead of EWC and DDT4 ahead of SOS. Only one that was really _bad_ was SOGI.

BTW, McQueen, how much 2009 Davey have you seen? I agree on Black, and Richards to an extent, but Davey has the ability to transcend typical indy shit and tell a fantastic story and actually have some meaning to what he's doing. Watch his singles match with Dragon and the tag match against Dragon and Black, particularly the latter. It's not often that everything in a wrestling match makes sense, but they damn near pulled it off in that match, even though it included Tyler Black. Even the standard indy dive session seemed like it had a purpose.


----------



## Spartanlax

The singles match with Dragon is the most fucking overrated match since the Dragon Gate match from Supercard Of Honor...the first one, so 2006 I wanna say. Jesus Christ.


----------



## Blasko

Fuck Dragon Gate.


----------



## jawbreaker

Spartanlax said:


> The singles match with Dragon is the most fucking overrated match since the Dragon Gate match from Supercard Of Honor...the first one, so 2006 I wanna say. Jesus Christ.


I wouldn't go that far. It's a great match that gets a lot better when you watch it without commentary. Too short though, and the tag match is wayyyyy better.


----------



## erikstans07

In case some of you haven't heard, because I know a lot of you probably don't watch ECW and don't look at the WWE section of this forum, but in three weeks time, ECW's going off the air. 

WWE's gonna have a new show in the same time slot, apparently with the name NXT (stands for next or next generation or some shit).

Anyway, I think we're getting VERY close to the mainstream arrival of one "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson.


----------



## McQueen

jawbreaker said:


> I'd do something like that, but GAME ahead of EWC and DDT4 ahead of SOS. Only one that was really _bad_ was SOGI.
> 
> BTW, McQueen, how much 2009 Davey have you seen? I agree on Black, and Richards to an extent, but Davey has the ability to transcend typical indy shit and tell a fantastic story and actually have some meaning to what he's doing. Watch his singles match with Dragon and the tag match against Dragon and Black, particularly the latter. It's not often that everything in a wrestling match makes sense, but they damn near pulled it off in that match, even though it included Tyler Black. Even the standard indy dive session seemed like it had a purpose.


Not a whole lot I confess. I guess i'll give Davey more of a chance.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I've come to the realization that Davey is fucking tremendous in singles, but the Wolves tag matches are getting too bit of a chaotic formula from what I've seen, ie, ref allows all four wrestlers to just do as they please without enforcing ANYTHING during the last 10 minutes of the match.


----------



## Legend

Got some old shows on the cheap. 

*ROH Respect Is Earned (PPV Debut)*

*ROH World Title Match- Takeshi Morishima vs. BJ Whitmer **1/4* 
_Hot, HOT way to kick of the show with two big guys just beating the crap out of each other for, well, only about 3 minutes, but it did it's job._

*Naomichi Marafuji vs. Rocky Romero ***3/4*
_Does Romero sell at all? No. Was it still a fast paced, exciting match. Yes._

*ROH World Tag Team Title Match- Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Claudio Castagnoli and Matt Sydal ****1/4*
_Great contest between these four guys. Goes to show what Double C can do when he actually has a direction. Here's hoping the re-uniting of the KOW gives him that. Also, I miss Sydal in ROH._

*Delirious vs. Roderick Strong *****
_I'm probably way overrating this, but I just loved Roddy here, and at this time in general. Couldn't cut a heel promo for shit, but he could sure beat the fuck out his opponents._

*Bryan Danielson and Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness and KENTA ****1/4*
_Great stuff from these four amazing workers. Lots of stories going into it, with the history between Nigel/Dragon and Dragon/KENTA, as well as the ongoing feuds of Nigel/Shima and Shima/KENTA. The teasing of Shima/Dragon was well played too._

_*Overall this was one hell of a PPV debut for ROH and well worth the money. I like the fact they kept the card compact, but filled with quality.*_

---

*Race To The Top Tournament Night Two*

*El Generico vs. Chris Hero ***1/4*
_It's a lot of fun watching back 'goofy' Hero matches._

*Davey Richards vs. Pelle Primeau **1/4*
_Nothing much to say about this one, except the right guy dominated._

*Jack Evans vs. Brent Albright ***1/4*
_Never liked Jack. Was really into Albright at this time when he was just beating people up. They worked quite well though._

*Claudio Castagnoli vs. Mike Quackenbush ***1/2*
_Probably the best match of the 2nd Round._

*Six Man Mayhem- BJ Whitmer vs. Erick Stevens vs. Jigsaw vs. Hallowicked vs. Kevin Steen vs. Matt Cross ****
_Pretty fun, even though I've seen much better 6MM's. Glad Choo Choo won._

*Davey Richards vs. El Generico ***1/2*
_Great armwork from both guys (Davey's offence and Generico's selling)._

*Jack Evans vs. Claudio Castagnoli ***1/4*
_They got Claudio's bracket spot on with this tournament: high-flier after high-flier for him to have fun with._

*$10,000 8-Man Tag Team Match- Team Danielson (Bryan Danielson, Matt Sydal, Austin Aries and One Briscoe) vs. Team McGuiness (Nigel McGuinness, Delirious, Roderick Strong and the Other Briscoe) *****
_This match was exactly what it was supposed to be ... a LOT of fun. Obviously very silly by ROH standards, but it's just impossible not to enjoy the chaotic events running through it (Roddy/Delirious, The Briscoes etc.)_

*El Generico vs. Claudio Castagnoli ****1/4*
_A fitting way to end such a great show. Generico really sold the arm like a trooper, and the chemistry between these two was amazing. Such a shame there had to be a loser, as Generico deserved it too.

*Overall this has to be one of my favourite shows from '07. Plenty of matches, but all of a good/great quality, with two cracking ME's.*_

---

*Death Before Dishonor V Night One*

*Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans ***1/4*

*Winner Receives SHIMMER Title Match- Lacey vs. Daizee Haze ***

*Pure Wrestling Rules- Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero ***1/2*
_Though it only gets a ***1/2 for the actual wrestling, this segment as a whole pushes ***** in terms of sheer entertainment. Hero, Sweeney and SnS were just GOLD._

*Six Man Mayhem- Delirious vs. Brent Albright vs. Matt Cross vs. Pelle Primeau vs. Eddie Edwards vs. Jigsaw ****

*Austin Aries and Erick Stevens vs. Roderick Strong and Rocky Romero ****

*Bryan Danielson vs. Matt Sydal ***3/4*
_Sweeney rules once again._

*ROH World Title Match- Takeshi Morishima vs. Claudio Castagnoli ****1/4*
_This weekend had two of my favourite 'Shima defences. What happens when he comes up against the two most powerful men in ROH? Great matches apparently._

*Boston Street Fight- Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen and El Generico ****1/4*
_A crazy, crazy match that showcased a blood feud wonderfully. Even the usually repetitive crowd brawl was fun to watch._

*With two excellent main events and a good undercard, this show kick starts a great weekend from ROH.*

---

*Death Before Dishonor Night Two*

*Falls Count Anywhere- Mark Briscoe vs. El Generico ***1/2*

*Jack Evans vs. Deranged ***

*Nigel McGuinness and Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chris Hero and Jigsaw ****

*Shimmer Title Match- Sara Del Rey vs. Lacey **1/2*

*Bryan Danielson vs. Mike Quackenbush ***3/4*

*Lights Out Match- Kevin Steen vs. Jay Briscoe *****
_Although I've already seen a lot of brawling from these two, I still really enjoyed this. The LMS theme gave it a more methodical, calculating feel._

*ROH World Title Match- Takeshi Morishima vs. Brent Albright ****1/4*
_About half-way through this match the crowd reached (pardon the cliche) fever pitch and remained at that volume for the rest of the night. Albright beat the crap out of 'Shima here. A brutal weekend for the champ._

*Philadelphia Street Fight- No Remorse Corps and Matt Sydal vs. The Resilience and Delirious ****1/2*
_When ROH get their brawls right, they REALLY get them right. Running two on same weekend shows is very risky, but they pulled it off here. Erick Stevens was made to look like a beast here as he kept kicking out. Also, :lmao @ Sydal's street fight gear._

*Great DBD weekend from ROH. An unputdownable (word invention FTW) set of shows.*​


----------



## Meteora2004

I'm thinking of going with This Means War, The Battle of St. Paul and Live in Tokyo from the Big Ten Sale, although I'm torn between TMW and Anarchy in the UK; help plz thx.


----------



## McQueen

I'd go Anarchy in the UK. Nothing spectacular on the show but all around its still pretty solid.


----------



## smitlick

Anarchy in the uk is one of my fave 06 shows


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

This Means War EASILY. It actually has an opener that's not just a bunch of fucking moves, plus a superior Danielson vs. Strong match.


----------



## Halfnelson

Anarchy is probably the better overall show even though I hated the Whitmer-Go match. Most people seem to like it though.

EDIT: Maybe superdupersonic hates that match too...


----------



## musdy

PWG All Nude Revue
Frankie Kazarian vs. Tony Stradlin- ***1/4 (Wouldn't mind seeing more of Stradlin)
Ricky Reyes vs. Roderick Strong- ***
Hook Bomberry, Top Gun Talwar, Zokre & Phoenix Star vs. The Ballard Brothers, Human Tornado & Ronin- **1/4
Alex Shelley vs. El Generico- ***1/4
Christopher Daniels vs. Kevin Steen- ***
PWG Tag Titles: Scott Lost & Chris Bosh (c) vs. Scorpio Sky & Quicksilver ***1/4
PWG Title: Super Dragon (c)vs. Samoa Joe- **** (Fun Match)

PWG Horror Business
Rocky Romero vs. TJ Perkins- *** (Not a fan of TJ but still enjoyed this match)
Ronin vs. Shingo Takagi- ** (Both guys were terrible at the time)
Chris Bosh vs. Human Tornado- *** (Terrible ending)
Scorpio Sky vs. Matt Sydal- **1/2 (Another bad ending)
Davey Richards vs. Scott Lost- ***1/2
PWG TAG TITLES: Super Dragon & B-Boy (c) vs. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli- ***
PWG TITLE: Joey Ryan (c) vs. El Generico- ***1/4 (Hilarious Ending!!)


----------



## McQueen

superdupersonic said:


> This Means War EASILY. It actually has an opener that's not just a bunch of fucking moves, plus a superior Danielson vs. Strong match.


Rest of the card sucks pretty hard though.


----------



## Head_Butt

What CZW shows do you guys reccommend?


----------



## FITZ

Best of Deathmatch Wrestling Volume 2.

http://www.amazon.com/Best-Deathmatch-Wrestling-Vol-Ultraviolence/dp/B000GIXIEG/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1265326725&sr=1-7


It's got some pretty brutal shit and it's just a blast to pop in and watch a match. It has 3 Cage of Death matches and a bunch of matches from some Tournaments of Death and has some of the most dangerous spots and bloody matches that I've ever seen. And you can get it for like $4 online.


----------



## jawbreaker

The one with the Hero/Kingston Loser Leaves CZW match.


----------



## FITZ

That can be found on the "Best of CZW 2007" you can get for the same price as just about any other CZW show on Smart Mark video. It's a 3 disc set with a lot of matches on it and some of them are pretty good.


----------



## Tarfu

*PWG Guerre Sans Frontières*

Charles Mercury & The Cutler Bros vs. Malachi "CK" Jackson & Los Luchas vs. Jerome "LTP" Robinson, Johnny Goodtime & Shane Haste ***½*
Fun spot-fest for an opener. After what I saw here, I really want to see Haste in a singles match.

Candice LeRae vs. Christina Von Eerie *N/A*
Not that bad actually. Although I happened to be distracted by Von Eerie's buttcrack 80% of the time, so I kinda missed the whole thing.

Human Tornado vs. Scott Lost *****

Roderick Strong vs. Karl "Machine Gun" Anderson ****½*
Stiff, hard-hitting action. These two really synch well together.

Naruki Doi vs. Joey Ryan ****¼*

El Generico vs. Shingo Takagi ****½*
What you'd expect. Fast-paced and exciting, with a little bit of DG-esque noselling. But I can forgive that. Anderson marking out and going nuts in commentary cracked me up. "Oh my God... I'm going crazy... I'M GOING CRAZY!" Lol.

*Never In Your Wildest Dreams 6-Man Tag*
Motor City Machien Guns & CIMA vs. Brian Kendrick & The Young Bucks ****¾*
One word: fun.

*PWG World Championship*
Chris Hero (c) vs. Bryan Danielson ****¾*
I really tried to love this match after all the awesome reviews it's been getting, but something just seemed off. I can understand the ton of kickouts from finishers, but personally I hated it. It went well with the "Hero's elbows aren't enough" story, but in the end, I just wasnt't buying it. And there's just something about this KO-Hero I've started to really dislike recently. Maybe I just really prefer goofy technical Hero circa 2004-07 to his new serious persona. Still a good match, and Danielson getting mad at people always gets me. 

--------

Overall an entertaining show and worth checking out. I still think Speed of Sound was a more fun show, though.​


----------



## FITZ

Lowest rating I've seen for Hero/Danielson. I personally had it as my 2009 MOTY and was a full * higher than you. To each his own though.

I do miss the old Chris Hero sometimes though. His technical matches could be pretty awesome at times and he was pretty hilarious. A PWG match where Austin Aries cuts an Anti-Christmas promo before the match and Hero responds by grabbing the mic and saying, "Well I think Christmas is awesome!" and puts the mic down.


----------



## Tarfu

TaylorFitz said:


> Lowest rating I've seen for Hero/Danielson. I personally had it as my 2009 MOTY and was a full * higher than you. To each his own though.


I could blame my low ratings on the mood I was in while watching the show, but that'd just be making excuses. And another thing is, I've started rating matches in a totally different scale. I see people handing out 4 stars to friggin' everything these days, and I think it's ridiculous. Danielson and Hero put on a good match, but it wasn't all _that_ great (due to various little flaws). But like you said, different people, different opinions. Which makes me wonder why the hell I'm even posting this.



> A PWG match where Austin Aries cuts an Anti-Christmas promo before the match and Hero responds by grabbing the mic and saying, "Well I think Christmas is awesome!" and puts the mic down.


The post-show promo where he said the crowd thought Aries was an elf was funny as well. You should totally watch Hero vs. Danielson from the first Card Subject to Change. It's the weirdest form of a Danielson match you'll ever see (maybe disregarding the match with Omega).


----------



## FITZ

I've seen that match and loved it. The promo afterwards were they act like they are new best friends was also hilarious. It's amazing how different that match was than the match they would have a few years later at BOLA 2008. Both matches were awesome but in entirley different ways.

And I'm fine with rating rating matches harder than most people. Pretty much anything watchable ends up with at least *** rating. A ***3/4 from me means the match was pretty damn good. And giving out lower ratings than most is better than giving a match ***1/2 and saying it was "OK"


----------



## McQueen

My favorite match off GSF was Strong/Anderson by far (which really shocked me) and for some reason I didn't get into Generico/Shingo at all. The workover period was way too long and frankly p[retty boring boring and then they moved into the predictable 500 kickouts in 5 minutes phase at the end. I wasn't impressed.


----------



## jawbreaker

Quick GSF star ratings & thoughts (I haven't seen the show in like a month so these might be a bit off, but you'll get the basic picture)

PWG Guerre Sans Frontières

Charles Mercury & The Cutler Bros vs. Malachi "CK" Jackson & Los Luchas vs. Jerome "LTP" Robinson, Johnny Goodtime & Shane Haste: **3/4
_About as fun of a spotfest as you're going to get._

Candice LeRae vs. Christina Von Eerie **1/4
_Wasn't expecting much and it was actually pretty good. I was distracted trying to see which other bands Von Eerie had on her tights after I saw the Dead Kennedys logo more than I was distracted by her buttcrack._

Human Tornado vs. Scott Lost ***

Roderick Strong vs. Karl "Machine Gun" Anderson ****
_Fucking loved this._

Naruki Doi vs. Joey Ryan ***1/4
_I wish they'd gone with Lost/Doi and Ryan/Tornado, but neither match was bad._

El Generico vs. Shingo Takagi ****
_Overkilled like crazy, but holy shit was that ever fun._

Motor City Machine Guns & CIMA vs. Brian Kendrick & The Young Bucks ***3/4
_Fun match. Not as crazy as I was expecting, but still awesomely fun to watch._

PWG World Championship
Chris Hero (c) vs. Bryan Danielson ****3/4
_Best match of the Danielson farewell tour imo. Hero not being able to put him down with elbows, then going to a chair, then still not being able to put him down was a great story, and the emotion at the finish was incredible. Loved this match._


----------



## Platt

TAKE 25-30% OFF YOUR ORDER!!!

You can now save 25%-30% off your order on all items listed on the website with no minimum purchase. This sale includes all DVD's, live event tickets, ROH apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com. All orders under $50 save 25% off the order. Orders that are $50 and up save 30% off the order.

This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events.

To redeem your 25% Off Coupon for orders under $50 just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: feb25 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

To redeem your 30% Off Coupon for orders $50 and above just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: feb30 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Offer ends on Tuesday, February 9th at 10 AM EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates and ROH DVD Subscription Packages are not included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on new orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above. Offer is good while supplies last.

NEW DVD RELEASE!!!

The following item is now in stock and available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:

Reverse The Curse- Chicago Ridge, IL 12/5/09 (DVD)

Features Austin Aries vs. Colt Cabana for the ROH World Title inside a Steel Cage; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The Dark City Fight Club; Tyler Black vs. Kenny King; Roderick Strong vs. Kenny Omega; plus more.
1. Four Corner Survival: Rasche Brown vs. Joey Ryan vs. Sami Callihan vs. Shane Hollister
2. Pick 6 Series Match: (1) Kevin Steen vs. Claudio Castagnoli
3. The Young Bucks vs. The House of Truth
4. Pick 6 Series Match: (3) Roderick Strong vs. (5) Kenny Omega
5. The Necro Butcher vs. Erick Stevens
6. Pick 6 Series Match: (4) Tyler Black vs. Kenny King
7. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs.t The Dark City Fight Club
8. ROH World Title/Steel Cage Match: Austin Aries vs. Colt Cabana

DVD Bonus:
-Pelle Primeau & Grizzly Redwood vs. Alex Payne & Bobby Dempsey
-Video Wire 12/9/09

Contains two audio tracks to watch this DVD with:
-surround sound with commentary
-surround sound without commentary


----------



## musdy

Which King of Trios Tournament should I get?? 07, 08 or 09??

Might pick some PWG dvd's at the ROH site.


----------



## KidRed

musdy said:


> Which King of Trios Tournament should I get?? 07, 08 or 09??
> 
> Might pick some PWG dvd's at the ROH site.


09, definitely.


----------



## jawbreaker

Never seen 07. 08 was okay but when I first watched it I was like "wtf did I just watch". 09 was great and got me hooked on Chikara.


----------



## Corey

*Dragon Gate USA: Open The Historic Gate*

*BxB Hulk vs. YAMATO*
So I'll start off by saying that at this point in time, I haven't seen YAMATO since his match with Claudio at Supercard of Honor II. He's definitely gotten in much better shape and improved quite a bit. I was incredibly impressed with his submission work and matbased wrestling. As far as BxB goes, he's just pretty damn good at being awesome. This was a great match, a great way to kick off the show and easily could've main evented this thing. Crowd was 107% into it and loved BxB. He didn't exactly sell the leg, but I don't think it took away from the match that much. Incredible opener that made me an instant fan of both guys.
******

*Kenn Doane vs. Too Cold Scorpio*
This was... good? Yep. Surprisingly pretty good. Doane can wrestle, he's got the look, and he's got the charisma. Seems like he was built for WWE. But anyway. Scorpio is 44, and moves around the ring like he's 24. These two meshed up pretty well with each other. A good mix of everything that went well and kept the crowd hyped. I mean, Dragon Gate wasn't gonna book two guys who they knew couldn't get it done anyway. Some pretty good comedy moments from the crowd too, including a "we want ziggler" chant. They shake hands afterwards. Good match.
*****

*8-Man Tag: Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw, Fire Ant, & Soldier Ant vs. Gran Akuma, Icarus, Amasis, & Hallowicked*
HUGE pop for Quackenbush and basically everyone except FIST. Awesome match. Lot of nice spots. I've never heard of Amasis, but all he did was dance around, so I was pretty glad he got knocked out a couple times. The ending sequence was just ridiculously great as well. Segment after the match leads up to the tag match they had at the next show. Definitely looking forward to seeing more of Chikara in DG. Oh and everyone's said it, but please get Dawn Marie off the ring announcing.
******

*Masato Yoshino vs. Dragon Kid*
Pretty good match. Good back and forth action. Each guy was accompanied to the ring by their stablemate, Kid with Shingo and Yoshino with Doi. I kinda felt like they were holding back a little, which makes me think their match at the next show will be better. Still not taking anything away from this though. First time viewers will be amazed by these guys, common watchers won't see anything new outta this one. Scorpio comes out and sets up the rematch afterwards. Oh and Dragon Kid continued to sell the arm even after the match, that's dedication right there.
****1/2*

*CIMA & Susuma Yokosuka vs. The Young Bucks*
Another excellent match. Really the first time I've seen the Bucks outside of TNA. Very impressive to say the least. Fast paced, fast action, huge nearfalls, awesome stuff. The Bucks cut a nice promo afterwards saying they're the best team in the world and challenge any DG team. Good stuff. Great show of respect after the match.
*****1/4*

*Shingo vs. Naruki Doi*
Wow. I absolutely loved this. They built this match up throughout the night, which was great because at first to me it was just another random singles match that got the lucky main event draw. Boy was I wrong. This match had a huge buildup from their rivalry in Japan and DGUSA displayed it very well throughout the night. This wasn't a typical DG match where it was just 110 mph all the way through. It was paced perfectly with just enough spots and moments that made each guy look like they deserved to be called the top 2 singles wrestlers in the promotion. I was hugely impressed by Shingo, who just seems to get better and better everytime I see him. Doi of course was great as well. Some of you might think I'm overrating it, but I was really into this. Fantastic stuff and my Match of the Night.
*****1/2*


*Overall: A+*
An amazing show and a must-have DVD for sure. Quite easily the best of 09 and the main event was certainly in my MOTYC list. Instant fan of the company and I just bought the Untouchable DVD. Huge thumbs up.​


----------



## FITZ

Open the Historic Gate is fantastic show. Being their live was amazing and I still enjoyed watching the DVD. 

I pretty much agree with your ratings except I thought Bucks/CIMA and Yokosuka was the MOTN. That was one of the best things that I've ever seen live and is one of my top matches of 2009. It was only the second Young Bucks match I had seen (the first being some random opener at a PWG show) and I immediately became a fan of them after that match.

Untouchable is really good as well. It doesn't have the **** opener like the Historic Gate but you can't go wrong with a card that has Doi/Dragon and Davey/Shingo.


----------



## musdy

*Open The Untouchable Gate*
1) Dragon Kid vs. Masato Yoshino- **3/4
2) YAMATO & Gran Akuma vs. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw- **3/4
3) Naruki Doi vs. Bryan Danielson- ***3/4
4) CIMA vs. Brian Kendrick- **
5) Shingo vs. Davey Richards- ***1/2
6) Genki Horiguchi & Ryo Saito vs. The Young Bucks- ***1/4

My first time seeing DGUSA and I was impressed.


----------



## erikstans07

Wow musdy, harsh rating for Shingo/Davey. At least you liked the show though.


----------



## musdy

erikstans07 said:


> Wow musdy, harsh rating for Shingo/Davey. At least you liked the show though.


The best matches on the show had a bit too many nearfalls.


----------



## Corey

*Open The Historic Gate Bonus Disc*

*BxB Hulk, YAMATO, & Jack Evans vs. Delirious, Jigsaw, & Hallowicked (FIP Cage of Pain II 9/29/07) - ***3/4-*****
Really good, one of the best FIP matches I've personally ever seen, then again I haven't seen many. Double team finisher was something I've never seen as well.

*Kevin Steen, Masato Yoshino, Naruki Doi, & Magnitude Kishiwada vs. Jushin Liger, Jack Evans, Mat Sydal, & BxB Hulk (Dragon Gate Crown Gate 11/23/06) - *****
Another very good bonus match. Paced fast as hell, but Kishiwada didn't belong. Felt like it dragged on a little too long imo.

*FRAY! featuring Cheech, Cloudy, Johnny Gargano, Lince Dorado, Chris Jones, Louis Lyndon, Andy Harner, & Aaron Arbo - **1/2*
Decent little idea, outta think about cutting down the time though between each guy. Liked how they used Gargano like Edge, the ultimate opportunist.

Great bonus disc, great show. Highly recommend the DVD.


----------



## Punk2710

has anybody ever made a order on chris hero's myspace? i was thinking of getting some Best Ofs and was just wondering

**nevermind not letting me anyways**


----------



## smitlick

I've made an order from him. Got a hoodie tho.


----------



## -GP-

Made an order off him as well, couple of years ago now.


----------



## Devildude

*CHIKARA Hiding In Plain Sight:
*
1. F.I.S.T. vs. Incoherence - ****1/4*
2. Ariel vs. Sara Del Ray - ***1/2*
3. Eddie Kingston & Grizzly Redwood vs. Delirious vs. UltraMantis Black - ***3/4*
4. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw vs. Claudio Castagnoli & Bryan Danielson - ******
5. 2.0 & Unstable vs. Carpentar Ant, Green Ant, Dasher Hatfield, Lince Dorado & Colt Cabana - *Comedy*
6. Player Uno vs. Player Dos - ****1/4*
7. Osirian Portal vs. The Colony - ****1/2*

*Good show, but not the great one I've been hearing about since the DVD came out. The main event from a story perspective was a big one, but the match itself never really delivered like I expected. Danielson teeing off on Jigsaw was fantastic and reason enough to watch a terrific match.*


----------



## Corey

Out of curiousity, has anyone ordered the Lucky 7 deal from highspots? If so, what'd you get?


----------



## Sephiroth

Hey Seabs, I heard the FCW episode with Ki vs. Danielson aired last night (I think). Any chance that will be uploaded?


----------



## musdy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDffiBlEngs
Heres the Youtube link if you want it now.


----------



## Sephiroth

musdy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDffiBlEngs
> Heres the Youtube link if you want it now.


I love you. We should mate date


----------



## jawbreaker

Liking the announcer a bit.


----------



## Spartanlax

Saxton was a great announcer, and the other dude reminded me of Lord Alfred Hayes, which ruled haha. The match was pretty slick, Ki busts out a unique way to go into a standing double stomp.


----------



## FITZ

I liked the match. Good solid 8 or 9 minute match. I really don't think it's going to take long at all for Danielson to get used to working shorter matches.


----------



## KingCrash

Liked the Danielson/Ki match very much and it shouldn't take them long to call at least one of them up to the new brand, although I don't see Ki being able to use the Warrior's Way as a finisher once he does.

Also watched Young Bucks/A. Wolves II from HDNet tonight and it was good but not great as the first. And why the hell does Sugarfoot still have a job?


----------



## smitlick

sugarfoots still there cause hes a ROH Student.. its why Pelle & Hagadorn still work there as well as Bobby Dempsey


----------



## FITZ

Sugarfoot is king of the Pre-Show.


----------



## seancarleton77

TaylorFitz said:


> Sugarfoot is king of the Pre-Show.


Agreed.

Anyone know if BOLA '09 is dropping anytime soon?


----------



## Platt

New video wire http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LduF4mlE_g&feature=sub


----------



## Devildude

Platt said:


> New video wire http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LduF4mlE_g&feature=sub


Kevin Steen owning doors = many buys.


----------



## Mark.

That Cabana/Steen segment is the best promo I've seen in a while.


----------



## jawbreaker

The Kevin Steen saga is by far the best thing going on in ROH right now.


----------



## Blasko

Kevin Steen still sucks.


----------



## Sephiroth

No kidding. ROH sucks.


----------



## Sephiroth

Good news for Puro fans.

- In Japan last night, WWE officially announced that Antonio Inoki will become the first-ever Japanese entrant into the WWE Hall of Fame. Stan Hansen will induct him.


----------



## jawbreaker

I thought this was announced like a week ago.


----------



## DPETE

Thinking about getting the second collection of PWG Sells Out.

The first one was pretty damn good and for $20 it's a steal in my book.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Fucking get it.


----------



## FITZ

Nice post

And the only reason I could think of for not getting Sells Out Volume 2 is that you already have almost all the PWG shows on DVD. I have about half of the matches on DVD already so I'm a little hesitant to buy the set (the fact that I'm just about broke is another factor that is preventing me from buying the set). I probably will eventually but it's just hard to buy a set when I have 6 of the 8 matches on disc one already on DVD. 

It looks like a phenomenal set as there are some matches on there that I really want to see but I think I might end up skipping the set and trying to just get more PWG shows on DVD instead. 

If you're new to PWG though I think both Sell Out should be on the top of your list for future purchase.


----------



## DPETE

Yeah I got the 1st collection when I was just getting into PWG.

It was a great way to see just how good the company was without spending a bunch of money on separate shows. Now that I've been into it for awhile, I'm like you and I'm more interested in just getting shows.

The second one has some great matches on it, and I'll be satisfied if it ends up being half as good as the 1st one.


----------



## stinger-splash

Watched Joe vs. Kobashi (ROH 2005) for the first time yesterday. One hell of a physical match. I love how Joe used the Kawada kicks to the head and then used the submission holds of Misawa and Kawada, just to let Kobashi know he wasn't intimidated. A lot of hardhitting moves during the match, these guys took one hell of a beating. The series of chops on Joe's chest were vicious. I've never seen such thing before. I wish Joe came back one more time, but the lariat was a good ending. Amazing workrate, incredible crowd. ****3/4.


----------



## DPETE

After talking about Sells Out so much, I decided to re-watch a few matches off of disc 3.

Joey Ryan vs. Human Tornado (PWG Based on a True Story) - *** 3/4*

I never really got into this one. Way too drawn out as a lot of PWG main events are, but this one couldn't keep me interested. There were a few nice spots as most Guerrilla Warfare matches have, but other than that, this one didn't do much for me.

PAC vs. Kevin Steen (PWG Holy Diver Down) - ******

One of my favorite matches in the entire set. I was really suprised as to how well these two did together in singles competition. PAC showed amazing technicality and Steen played off the crowd tremendously through the whole match. This match can get easily overlooked by some of the other headliners on the DVD, but it still remains one of my favorites.


----------



## FITZ

I love that Pac/Steen match I might even go a little higher than **** on it but I haven't given it a watch in a while. 

I remember liking Joey Ryan/Human Tornado when I watched it but they easily could have made that match 10 minutes shorter and still done just about everything that they wanted to. Guerrilla Warfare matches do have the tendency to drag.


----------



## seabs

*Ryan/Tornado was awesome, DPETE.*


----------



## Platt

Click here: http://www.rohwrestling.com/shoponline.asp?point=products&catid=217

Use the 25-30% Off Sale on the main page for additional savings!!!

This offer is available while supplies last!!!


----------



## DPETE

Seabs said:


> *Ryan/Tornado was awesome, DPETE.*


I know a lot of people think highly of it, but I'm not really a fan of Tornado. 

It's not that I have anything against him, but I just don't care for his style.

Yeah I don't have a problem with PAC/Steen being rated higher. I could give it **** 1/4 but the finish became sort of predictable, though.


----------



## McQueen

Ryan really needs to stick to under 10 minute matches.

Then again so does 90% of the indy scene.


----------



## Sephiroth

McQueen said:


> Ryan really needs to stick to under 10 minute matches.
> 
> Then again so does 90% of the indy scene.


So more people can copy Quack/Claudio from TPI 06? No thanks.


----------



## McQueen

No thanks on the overconveluded (fucked that spelling up) indy match standard finishing sequence in general. I'm pretty sick of that crap.


----------



## seabs

*PWG Guitarmageddon*

*Chris Bosh & Scott Lost vs. Hook Bomberry & Top Gun Talwar - PWG World Tag Team Championships*
_*1/2_

*Human Tornado vs. Puma vs. Davey Richards* 
_**_

*Joey Ryan vs. Alex Shelley* 
_***_

*Quicksilver & Scorpio Sky vs. Los Luchas *
_***1/4_

*AJ Styles vs. James Gibson - PWG World Championship*
_****_

*Christopher Daniels vs. El Generico - X Division Championship*
_***1/4_

*Excalibur & Kevin Steen vs. Disco Machine & Super Dragon* 
_***1/2_

*Overall:*
_Second half of the show is very good but the first half really seemed to drag on too long._​


----------



## FITZ

Those are some pretty sweet sales that ROH has going. If you're spending over $50 you could literally get every FIP show for less than $3 a show.


----------



## DPETE

Good rating for Styles vs. Gibson, Seabs. Really good match.

The ROH Store is where I get almost all of my DVD's these days. Those sales they have really bring out some amazing bargains. Plus it doesn't hurt when those sales include almost every company that I'm interested in.


----------



## musdy

I'll probably get PWG sells out VOL 1 & 2 since it cuts down on a lot of shows I wanted to buy. I will get BOLA 2007 & 2008 though.


----------



## smitlick

Gonna make a batch of orders to various sites in the coming days including the following titles but does anyone know where i can obtain PWG Sells Out 2 without buying it from PWG or Highspots?

ROH
Shimmer Volume 26 
Reverse The Curse 
Final Battle 2009/Eye of the Storm II 

Evolve 
Evolve 1 - Ibushi vs Richards + Jeff Peterson 09 Memorial Cup 

DGUSA
Open The Global Gate
Open The Freedom Gate


----------



## McQueen

DPETE said:


> Good rating for Styles vs. Gibson, Seabs. Really good match.


My favorite match on disk 1 maybe even the whole set tbh.


----------



## FITZ

What's wrong with highspots? And I don't think anyone else PWG DVDs besides Highspots and PWG (or at least a place that will have Sells Out Volume 2).

If you wait a while you could probably get it off ebay.


----------



## jawbreaker

I think smitlick's problem with Highspots has to do with shipping to Australia, though I forget whether it's because it takes forever, it costs too much, or both.


----------



## DPETE

Just put in the order for Sells Out 2. Already can't wait for it to get here.

Also put in the pre-order for Russellmania and both nights of BOLA.


----------



## musdy

It's been a while since I ordered any wrestling DVDs but here is my latest:
Highspots
Grab Bag: Crusin for a Brusin, Smells Like Steen Spirit & Chanukah Chaos
PWG Sells Out Vol 2

ROH site
PWG Sells Out Vol 1
PWG BOLA 2008 Stage 1 & 2

Unfortunately Monday is a holiday so I probably wont get them until later next week.


----------



## smitlick

jawbreaker said:


> I think smitlick's problem with Highspots has to do with shipping to Australia, though I forget whether it's because it takes forever, it costs too much, or both.


costs to much for shipping and im not a fan of being ripped off plus i've tried twice to order there and both times i login, add items to the cart and it logged me out so...


EDIT

FIP - Fallout 2004
FIP Title - Falls Count Anywhere
Homicide vs CM Punk
***

PWG - Guerre Sans Frontieres
PWG Title Match
Chris Hero vs Bryan Danielson
****
Yet another case of overhyped PWG IMO.. i came in expecting it to be amazing and it let me down greatly. I felt it dragged on to much and went way to long...


----------



## Platt

smitlick said:


> costs to much for shipping and im not a fan of being ripped off plus i've tried twice to order there and both times i login, add items to the cart and it logged me out so...
> 
> 
> EDIT
> 
> FIP - Fallout 2004
> FIP Title - Falls Count Anywhere
> Homicide vs CM Punk
> ***


YOU'RE A WHORE

Sorry can't help myself have to do it whenever someone mentions that match.


----------



## FITZ

Punk/Homicide is pretty hilarious when they fight into the strip club. I think I would have enjoyed the match a lot more if the DVD version didn't go from them fighting in a strip club to them instantly being outside it again. Not sure how they managed to miss part of the match or if they had to clip part of it but some of that match is missing on the DVD.


----------



## DPETE

Got my order just in time before the ROH sale ended.

Picked up Caged Collision, The Homecoming II, and Glory By Honor VIII. 

Trying to pick up a lot of the Chicago events that I don't have yet, but GBH VIII has major nostalgic importance for me with it being both Nigel's and Dragon's last ROH match. Anyone have any ratings for that Nigel/Dragon match btw?

Probably should have added some FIP events in there as well with how ridiculously cheap they are. Oh well.


----------



## FITZ

I've only seen the Bigel/Dragon match live but it was pretty amazing. Good post match stuff as well. I think most people are rating it around the **** range, but that's just what I remember. If you've seen all of their other matches you should be able to really appreciate the match. The show as a whole is also pretty damn good. Ladeer War II was really good as was Brisoces/Bucks match (even if I didn't enjoy it that much live as I was pretty burnt out by that point). 

I have the show on DVD but I recieved 2 "Disc Ones" so I only have the first half of the show. I'm going to the show on Saturday so I can exchange the DVD there. Kind of sucks that I had to wait so long for it but I really didn't want to waste my own money shipping it back to ROH.


----------



## Tarfu

smitlick said:


> costs to much for shipping and im not a fan of being ripped off *plus i've tried twice to order there and both times i login, add items to the cart and it logged me out so...*


That's the most annoying thing about Highspots; having to log in multiple times before you can actually get to checkout and pay for your items. How much is first class shipping to Australia, btw?



smitlick said:


> PWG - Guerre Sans Frontieres
> PWG Title Match
> Chris Hero vs Bryan Danielson
> ****
> Yet another case of overhyped PWG IMO.. i came in expecting it to be amazing and it let me down greatly. I felt it dragged on to much and went way to long...


And yet you gave it a rating of near-perfect...


----------



## smitlick

Oops should have added that while it was good it wasn't moty like most had said it out to be and shipping for one dvd last i checked was around $20 for the cheapest option. Even dragon gate usa is cheaper.


----------



## Platt

RING OF HONOR BUY 2, GET 1 FREE DVD SALE!!!

You can now get 1 free Ring of Honor DVD with every 2 you purchase. It is very important you read all of the directions below before placing your order:

1) You will receive 1 Free Ring of Honor DVD for every 2 you purchase. If you buy 4 DVD's you get 2 free, if you buy 6 DVD's you get 3 free, if you purchase 8 DVD's you get 4 free, etc.. There is no limit. Your regular priced & free selections must be a Ring of Honor, Straight Shootin, or Secrets of the Ring title. Non ROH titles are not included in this sale. You may add other items to your order but they would not count towards the sale promotion.
2) Place the items you are ordering in the shopping cart at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. Write in your free selections in the "Special Instructions" section so you are not charged for the items. If you place your free items in the shopping cart you will be billed for them and adjustments will not be made.
3) Your free selections must be the lowest priced item you are buying.
4) This offer is good on all DVD's listed under the "Ring of Honor DVD's" & "Straight Shootin DVD" sections at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. NON ROH DVD ARE NOT INCLUDED IN THIS SALE.

Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Monday, February 15th at 9am EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.

*Please note the buy 2, get 1 free offer is ONLY good on Ring of Honor show titles, Best Of's, Straight Shootin', and Secrets of the Ring titles. This includes all ROH titles marked down in the "Weekly Specials" section.



$10 OFF ALL RESERVED TICKETS FOR LIVE ROH EVENTS!!!

All reserved seating tickets for upcoming live Ring of Honor events are now on sale for $10 off the regular price. Discounts have already been made on the website so you don't need a special sale code. This sale includes the following events:

-3/5 Philadelphia, PA
-3/6 Philadelphia, PA
-3/19 Dearborn, MI
-3/20 Mississauga, Ontario
-3/26 Phoenix, AZ
-3/27 Phoenix, AZ
-4/9 Boston, MA
-4/10 Edison, NJ
-4/23 Dayton, OH
-4/24 Chicago Ridge, IL
-5/7 Manassas, VA
-7/23 Collinsville, IL

Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Monday, February 15th at 9 AM EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.


----------



## DPETE

TaylorFitz said:


> I've only seen the Bigel/Dragon match live but it was pretty amazing. Good post match stuff as well. I think most people are rating it around the **** range, but that's just what I remember. If you've seen all of their other matches you should be able to really appreciate the match. The show as a whole is also pretty damn good. Ladeer War II was really good as was Brisoces/Bucks match (even if I didn't enjoy it that much live as I was pretty burnt out by that point).
> 
> I have the show on DVD but I recieved 2 "Disc Ones" so I only have the first half of the show. I'm going to the show on Saturday so I can exchange the DVD there. Kind of sucks that I had to wait so long for it but I really didn't want to waste my own money shipping it back to ROH.


Nigel/Dragon is one of, if not my favorite overall rivalry in ROH history, so I'm sure I'll enjoy it.

Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson (ROH Final Battle 2008) - ***** 1/2*

Loved everything about this match. Having Danielson come through the crowd to attack Morishima from behind was a great way to get the intensity of Danielson over. I could really feel the fury that Dragon was trying to use on Morishima. 

Crowd was really into it from the start, and could not seem to get enough of it. Really great environment for this match to happen, and both guys certainly did not disappoint.


----------



## McQueen

I just pretend thats the last ROH match ever. Things seem to work better that way.


----------



## DPETE

Yeah it really was one damn good match. One of my favorites from that whole year.


----------



## FITZ

How many singles match have Dragon and Morishima had? I've seen their Manhattan Mayhem II, Man Up, and Rising Above (relaxed rules). I have Final Battle 2008 on DVD but I haven't seen it yet as I don't want to watch it if there is another match between the two out there somewhere.

They do have some really good chemistry together from what I've seen. It looks like Danielson's life goal in those matches is to make Morishima look like a monster.


----------



## Meteora2004

TaylorFitz said:


> How many singles match have Dragon and Morishima had? I've seen their Manhattan Mayhem II, Man Up, and Rising Above (relaxed rules). I have Final Battle 2008 on DVD but I haven't seen it yet as I don't want to watch it if there is another match between the two out there somewhere.
> 
> They do have some really good chemistry together from what I've seen. It looks like Danielson's life goal in those matches is to make Morishima look like a monster.


Glory by Honor VI Night 2 is the only one you're missing, I believe; I loved all of their matches.


----------



## will94

Platt said:


> YOU'RE A WHORE
> 
> Sorry can't help myself have to do it whenever someone mentions that match.


----------



## FITZ

Doesn't even look like ROH carries GBHVI Night 2 and I'm not willing to overpay on ebay for it and I seem to be banned from the multimedia section (not getting into that one now) so I think I just might skip that round of the feud. 

I've been watching some BOLA 08 recently and I have to say that it's just a fucking amazing show. I know I've said it before but it is slowly setting itself up as my favorite indy show out that I have on DVD.


----------



## MrPaiMei

I'll sell you Night Two for a fair price. PM me an offer.


----------



## DPETE

TaylorFitz said:


> How many singles match have Dragon and Morishima had? I've seen their Manhattan Mayhem II, Man Up, and Rising Above (relaxed rules). I have Final Battle 2008 on DVD but I haven't seen it yet as I don't want to watch it if there is another match between the two out there somewhere.
> 
> They do have some really good chemistry together from what I've seen. It looks like Danielson's life goal in those matches is to make Morishima look like a monster.


They did a great job of building the feud into the finale at Final Battle 08. I loved how after he damaged Dragon's vision in his eye, he promised not to attack his vision in their next match, only to make matters worse for Dragon. Really got some major heat from Dragon fans on Morishima.


----------



## FITZ

It was a pretty awesome moment in the match when Morishima just went crazy on his eye. The fans seemed pretty pissed off that he did that when it happened. I also loved how Morishima just curb stomped his balls in their relaxed rules match, which I guess was in retaliation for a previous match they had.


----------



## Meteora2004

TaylorFitz said:


> Doesn't even look like ROH carries GBHVI Night 2 and I'm not willing to overpay on ebay for it and I seem to be banned from the multimedia section (not getting into that one now) so I think I just might skip that round of the feud.


If I have enough time, I might be able to hook you up tonight.


----------



## DPETE

TaylorFitz said:


> It was a pretty awesome moment in the match when Morishima just went crazy on his eye. The fans seemed pretty pissed off that he did that when it happened. I also loved how Morishima just curb stomped his balls in their relaxed rules match, which I guess was in retaliation for a previous match they had.


I'm not a huge fan of Morishima overall, but man, he really knows how to get some good heat on him. Especially when feuding with someone such as American Dragon, who has one of the most loyal fan bases of any wrestler in the world.


----------



## Even Flow

Just ordered my first PWG DVD's from Highspots. I ordered:

Guerre Sans Frontieres
Threemendous II
DDT4
Ninety Nine

Seeing as they're not available on ROH's site. Now all I need to do is wait for a really good % sale to come back along, and i'll be ordering the rest of the available 2009 shows from ROH.


----------



## DPETE

Naomichi Marufuji vs. Bryan Danielson (ROH Final Battle 2005) - ***** 1/4
*
The last two matches on this show were a great way for ROH to end 2005 on. Too bad this match usually gets overlooked for the KENTA/Low Ki match which was amazing in its own right.

This match was a great display of the variety of skill sets that Dragon possesses. Early in the match he showed off his Greco-Roman ability, and then showed off some of his great submission skills, and also some great grappling in the latter part of the match.

I loved Marufuji in this match. He has that natural swagger when he wrestles that flows very well with his style. There was a lot of back and forth striking which I really enjoyed. Take one look at Dragon's chest after the match and it shows what kind of a striking war they went through.


----------



## Panic!

I'm currently attempting to try and get into some independant/international promotions and become an actual 'fan'. 

The promotions I've watched as far includes:

ROH (Didn't really do it for me although I haven't watched the 2004-2006 stuff).

Dragon Gate (Promotion which I've followed for months now, although it's hard to download some shows).

CHIKARA (Alright promotion, just need to get into the promotion a little bit more).

NOAH (Haven't watched much of it to be fairly honest).

CZW (Grabbed my attention a lot recently, didn't expect it to neither).

Most recently though I've been attempting to get into PWG, due to the popularity I see of the promotion on various boards. Just wondered if someone could recommend some DVDs of the company that I could purchase as the store nearby here in Northern Ireland only sells WWE/TNA/ROH/XPW/CZW/MMA DVDs. If you could make it a co.uk site that would be fantastic although it really doesn't matter.

Thanks.


----------



## seabs

*King Of Europe Cup 2007*

*Night 1*

*Chris Hero vs Claudio Castagnoli*
_**1/2
(The ring going through hurt the match no doubt)_

*Go Shiozaki vs Martin Stone*
_***3/4_

*PAC vs Trent Acid*
_**3/4_

*El Generico vs Matt Sydal*
_***_

*Doug Williams vs Ares*
_**_

*Zebra Kid vs Davey Richards*
_***1/4
(Camera work was diabolic though)_

*Jody Fleisch vs Ryo Saito*
_**3/4
(No wonder Jody broke his jaw the way he landed on that step off the SSP)_

*Nigel McGuinness vs Rhino*
_***1/2_

*Night 2*

*Doug Williams vs Chris Hero*
_***1/2
(Great british style match)_

*Nigel McGuinness vs PAC*
_**3/4_

*Davey Richards vs Go Shiozaki*
_****_

*Matt Sydal vs Ryo Saito*
_**1/2_

*Nigel McGuinness vs Davey Richards*
_**1/2
(Shame it was so short)_

*Doug Williams vs Matt Sydal*
_**3/4_

*Nigel McGuinness vs Doug Williams*
_***3/4+
(Super fun climax)_

*Overall:*
_Really easy to watch weekend of good wrestling. It's great to hear some light hearted but informative and good commentary by someone not called Excalibur too. May not be packed with MOTYC's but still really reccomended._​


----------



## McQueen

X-Static said:


> Just ordered my first PWG DVD's from Highspots. I ordered:
> 
> Guerre Sans Frontieres
> Threemendous II
> DDT4
> Ninety Nine
> 
> Seeing as they're not available on ROH's site. Now all I need to do is wait for a really good % sale to come back along, and i'll be ordering the rest of the available 2009 shows from ROH.


Nice order but i'm under the impression ROH can't sell any PWG shows that have TNA talent on them so you might be waiting a long while. 

Plus you can skip Secret of Guerrilla Island.


----------



## Caponex75

Thing that makes me terribly sad when I think about it is the fact we never got a legit Davey/Nigel. Makes me a sad panda.


----------



## DPETE

Panic! said:


> I'm currently attempting to try and get into some independant/international promotions and become an actual 'fan'.
> 
> The promotions I've watched as far includes:
> 
> ROH (Didn't really do it for me although I haven't watched the 2004-2006 stuff).
> 
> Dragon Gate (Promotion which I've followed for months now, although it's hard to download some shows).
> 
> CHIKARA (Alright promotion, just need to get into the promotion a little bit more).
> 
> NOAH (Haven't watched much of it to be fairly honest).
> 
> CZW (Grabbed my attention a lot recently, didn't expect it to neither).
> 
> Most recently though I've been attempting to get into PWG, due to the popularity I see of the promotion on various boards.* Just wondered if someone could recommend some DVDs of the company that I could purchase* as the store nearby here in Northern Ireland only sells WWE/TNA/ROH/XPW/CZW/MMA DVDs. If you could make it a co.uk site that would be fantastic although it really doesn't matter.
> 
> Thanks.


Not quite sure what you are trying to say here, but if you're asking for recommendations of good PWG DVD's, start off with PWG Sells Out Vol 1 and 2.

They're the best way possible for a new fan to become acclimated to what the Guerrilla is all about. That way you won't have to dish out assloads of money on separate shows.

Although you didn't say your store sells PWG DVD's, so you sort of confused me there.

Check that, just realized you asked for a site with PWG. Try highspots.com, prowrestlingguerrilla.com, rohwrestling.com, or smartmarkvideo.com

The last site is basically all VHS for PWG so that may not help as much.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Caponex75 said:


> Thing that makes me terribly sad when I think about it is the fact we never got a legit Davey/Nigel. Makes me a sad panda.


BOLA 2007


----------



## Panic!

DPETE said:


> Not quite sure what you are trying to say here, but if you're asking for recommendations of good PWG DVD's, start off with PWG Sells Out Vol 1 and 2.


That was indeed what I was asking, sorry for the confusion. Thanks for the recommendations though, I'm definitely buyin' them.



> They're the best way possible for a new fan to become acclimated to what the Guerrilla is all about. That way you won't have to dish out assloads of money on separate shows.


Thanks again for the advice (Y).



> Although you didn't say your store sells PWG DVD's, so you sort of confused me there.


Sadly, it doesn't which was why I asked here. I'm trying to see if I can buy any recommended shows from someone possibly here or another site which sells PWG DVDs. Looking back my store mostly only sells WWE/TNA along with ROH DVDs such as 'The Best of CM Punk' etc. along with XPW/3PW/1PW DVDs. I was quite annoyed when some staff member told my 'bro that they don't sell Guerrilla DVDs.
*
EDIT:* Thanks for the websites.


----------



## DPETE

Yeah that was my bad I didn't completely read everything you said. 

PWG Sells Out gives you some of the best matches throughout the history of the promotion. Ask anyone, those are the 2 best DVD's for you to buy starting out.

You can get Volume 1 off of the first 3 sites I mentioned, but Volume 2 is only available right now off the official PWG site, and highspots.com


----------



## Panic!

Is this what you're talking about?

http://www.play.com/DVD/DVD/4-/5538653/Best-Of-PWG-Vol-1-Sells-Out/Product.html


----------



## DPETE

Yep, that would be it.


----------



## Panic!

Thanks man, 'gonna order Volume One right now from Play.com then Volume Two from Highspots . Nice prices too if I'm being fairly honest.


----------



## DPETE

No problem man. If you're not completely entertained after watching both of those sets, then the company isn't for you.

But for me, it was some of the best money I've ever spent on wrestling DVD's. It's what made me the huge fan of PWG that I am today.

I actually just ordered Volume 2 myself a few days ago.


----------



## Halfnelson

Panic! said:


> Is this what you're talking about?
> 
> http://www.play.com/DVD/DVD/4-/5538653/Best-Of-PWG-Vol-1-Sells-Out/Product.html


Just a heads up that looks like a one disc version since the duration is 2 hours and 50 minutes, it should be three discs lasting nine hours. I was going to buy from Play too until I saw the duration, ended up grabbing it from Amazon.


----------



## DPETE

Halfnelson said:


> Just a heads up that looks like a one disc version since the duration is 2 hours and 50 minutes, it should be three discs lasting nine hours. I was going to buy from Play too until I saw the duration, ended up grabbing it from Amazon.


Yeah I was confused by that because the review posted said that it was 9 hours long.

I'd believe the official site description over an average joe review, though. He could easily just be trying to confuse buyers.


----------



## Halfnelson

Yeah I think UK sellers have a one disc version, the description is the same on the UK Amazon site(one disc). I ended up ordering from Amazon US. Still even with delivery costs it was a good deal, as long as your DVD player is multi region.


----------



## Cleavage

Dude I just purchased.

Full Impact Pro ’Fallout 2008’
Full Impact Pro ’Heatstroke 2008’
Full Impact Pro ’Unfinished Business 2008’
Full Impact Pro ’In Full Force 2008’ 
Full Impact Pro ’Redefined’ 

$4 per disc.


----------



## DPETE

I still find it unbelievable that those are going so cheap.

Getting 5 of those is the same as one regularly priced ROH show. Ridiculous.


----------



## Panic!

Jesus Christ, took a while to cancel that order! Was actually beginning to 'Panic!'. Thanks so much for that heads up .

Ended up buying the three disc set on Amazon US. Thanks again. Would've sucked hard to finally get the set only to find one disc lasting at least 180 minutes rather than nine.


----------



## DPETE

Yeah sorry about that bud. I'm not familiar with how the sets are made outside of America. 

You should enjoy it a lot. It does a great job of bringing so many different styles into one setting.


----------



## KYSeahawks

Just looked at the ROH site and they have FIP DVDs for 4 dollars I know I want Redefined but also wanted to get 2-3 more but not really a follower of their product so I was hoping for some help between these events.I know some of the ROH regulars like Roddy,Erick Stevens,Kenny King,Tyler Black, and The Briscoes

Fallout 2008
Heatstroke 2008
Hot Summer Nights 1 & 2 2007

Battle of the Belts

Well ended up getting Heatstroke 2008 and Redefined two shows I remember hearing alot about when they happened


----------



## KingCrash

DPETE said:


> I still find it unbelievable that those are going so cheap.
> 
> Getting 5 of those is the same as one regularly priced ROH show. Ridiculous.


Yeah they're trying their best to clear those out. Took advantage of a 30% sale when they were $5 and got about 10 DVDs for about $40 total.


----------



## DPETE

That's what I figured. Sales like those are what make me happy that I'm an indy wrestling fan.

I've been meaning to stock up on my FIP collection, and there isn't any excuse for me not to now with the price they're going at.


----------



## Caponex75

superdupersonic said:


> BOLA 2007


That match is good and all but you can tell they were holding back. I would of loved to see Richards faced Nigel in 2009 or maybe when he came back from Japan. Nobody can convince me otherwise that those matches wouldn't have been spectacular.


----------



## DPETE

Austin Aries vs. Samoa Joe (ROH Third Anniversary Celebration Part 3) - *****

It didn't start out the way I thought it would. It was more of a slow paced, methodical match than I had anticipated. Pace started to pick up a little, but then it slowed right back down.

The psychology of the match was probably why it stayed around that kind of speed. They once again made Joe seem like the ultimate bulldozer that could not be stopped. Austin took a pretty good beating from the strikes of Joe. Joe seemed relaxed and in control basically the whole match. Whenever Aries gained any sort of momentum, Joe would seemingly take back control all the time.

AA showed outstanding resiliency, and was able to take everything that Joe was dishing out. Didn't really care for the sequencing of the match. Transitions didn't seem to naturally flow. Finish was a little suprising, but it correlated to the type of match they were putting on. Aries couldn't get a definitive win, but luck proved to be on his side.


----------



## seabs

*ROH Good Times Great Memories*

*Delirious vs Mike Quackenbush vs Hallowicked vs Gran Akuma vs Jigsaw vs Pelle Primeau*
_**3/4_

*Christopher Daniels vs Erick Stevens*
_***_

*Homicide vs Jimmy Rave vs BJ Whitmer vs Brent Albright*
_**1/2_

*Austin Aries vs Rocky Romero*
_***1/2_

*Takeshi Morishima vs SHINGO - ROH World Championship*
_****1/4_

*Tank Toland vs Alex Payne*
_1/2*_

*Roderick Strong vs Jack Evans*
_**1/4_

*Briscoes vs Motor City Machine Guns*
_****3/4_

*Colt Cabana vs Adam Pearce*
_**1/2_

*Overall:*
_Very good show. The main event is the kind of send off you'd expect for Colt. Lots of comedy even if the quality of the wrestling match isn't the highest a main event should be. Briscoes/MCMG and Morishima/SHINGO are both brilliant though._​


----------



## seancarleton77

*MISAWA VS KOBASHI*

AJPW 20.01.1997 ***** 10/10
AJPW 31.10.1998 ***** 10/10
AJPW 11.06.1999 ******* 11/10* Makes every Misawa vs. Kawada match look mediocre by comparison
NOAH 01.03.2003 ***** 10/10

I mistook this for the Puro thread, what the hell

Omega vs. Aries (live) 9.5 out of 10


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Seabs, how could you forget to mention Daniels' farewell promo? EASILY the #3 highlight of the night behind the two title matches.


----------



## Caponex75

I gave the Briscoes/MCMG the full five. My tag match of the decade.


----------



## Cleavage

superdupersonic said:


> Seabs, how could you forget to mention Daniels' farewell promo? EASILY the #3 highlight of the night behind the two title matches.


What about the Jimmy Jacobs promo at the start of the show.


----------



## DPETE

Just made another purchase off the ROH site courtesy of the Buy 2, Get One Free Sale.

Picked up Supercard of Honor I, Supercard of Honor IV, and Take No Prisoners 09 from the sale. Got FIP Redefined as well just because the price is too damn good to pass up on. Got my tickets for the upcoming ROH show in Chi-Town too. 

I've been dishing out major cash for DVD's these past couple of days. My ass is gonna be broke real soon if I don't watch it. But hey, what the hell I guess.


----------



## Panic!

As well as PWG 'Sells Out' Volume One, I also managed to purchase 'PWG 100' since someone else on another board recommended it to me although he never really mentioned much about it. Have the feeling that it'll be a good buy nonetheless.

Nice FIP prices too, only have two FIP DVDs although with those prices there's no reason not to buy at least one.


----------



## DPETE

Yeah I had to pick up Redefined from FIP. Stevens/Strong is pretty epic and I finally forced myself into getting it on DVD.

I'd recommend getting that one if you don't already have it.


----------



## Meteora2004

Just won Aries vs. Richards on eBay a little while ago for $14.50 total; looking forward to checking that out.


----------



## DPETE

Nice pickup man. It's one of the better shows ROH put on in 2009. Also one of the best ROH shows that Mo-Town has seen.

Really good undercard and the main event is going to WOW you.


----------



## Legend

DPETE said:


> Just made another purchase off the ROH site courtesy of the Buy 2, Get One Free Sale.
> 
> Picked up Supercard of Honor I, Supercard of Honor IV, and Take No Prisoners 09 from the sale. Got FIP Redefined as well just because the price is too damn good to pass up on. Got my tickets for the upcoming ROH show in Chi-Town too.
> 
> I've been dishing out major cash for DVD's these past couple of days. My ass is gonna be broke real soon if I don't watch it. But hey, what the hell I guess.


Don't blame you, mate. I'm in the same boat. Went nuts getting the entire 'Summer Of Punk' series. Set me back quite a bit, but do I regret it? Do I hell. Punk and The Embassy are worth every penny


----------



## Tarfu

PWG posted a preview video of KRM's opener:






Gotta say, the venue looks really good on video. Too bad it's going to be a hella wait for the DVD release.

Also, check out the Cutler Bros' training montage: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8qHR-cnlLo

Chuckie T still wins with his, though.


----------



## seabs

superdupersonic said:


> Seabs, how could you forget to mention Daniels' farewell promo? EASILY the #3 highlight of the night behind the two title matches.


*Tis a brilliant promo. Jimmy's at the start is great too.*


----------



## DPETE

Platt edit: oops I edited your post instead of quoting it my bad :$


----------



## seancarleton77

Tarfu said:


> PWG posted a preview video of KRM's opener:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, check out the Cutler Bros' training montage: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8qHR-cnlLo


The Cutlers are awesome, and Christina Von Eerie is smoking hot!!!


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Perhaps PWG should worry more about getting out BOLA orders before giving any DVD video previews for 2010 shows.


----------



## S-Mac

That Cutlers montage is pure awesomeness


----------



## DPETE

Re-watched some matches off Death Before Dishonor VI, and it reminded me why it is one of my favorite shows in ROH history.

Albright/Pearce - ***** 1/4*

I still get goosebumps from this match simply on the crowd involvement alone. It completely blew me away and far surpassed what I was expecting from it.

Marufuji/Shiozaki - ******
Steen/Generico vs. Sabin/Shelley - ******
McGuinness/Dragon/Black/Castagnoli - ***** 1/2
*
From what I recall the rest of the show was really good too. The opener may have been the only match that was under **. Hearing Smokes make those damn vulture calls makes me laugh my ass off so I enjoy it for some reason at least.


----------



## FITZ

I love Albright/Pearce from that show. It's ridiculous that they just pulled out a classic out of nowhere. I know they've wrestled other times and I think I've even seen some of those matches but they have never come close to Death Before Dishonor VI. 

Love the crowd too as they couldn't have had that high of hopes for the match before hand but they just got more and more into the match until they were at the verge of a frenzy. Probably the best NWA Title match in a very very long time.


----------



## CM Skittle

Tarfu said:


> PWG posted a preview video of KRM's opener:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta say, the venue looks really good on video. Too bad it's going to be a hella wait for the DVD release.


Why would they upload this match? The show looks so good and there's a ton of matches they could have uploaded to make people actually want the show but that match sucked, it was like something you would see on an ROH pre-show or in CHIKARA. They should have just uploaded clips from all of the good matches instead for the preview. But yeah the venue looks really good!


----------



## DPETE

Yeah I was shocked because it was just a mid-card match that didn't seem to even have a definitive spot on the show. Crowd was in a frenzy from the time Ozzy started playing until Albright walked back with the belt.

I got a surreal feeling after he won the belt which is remarkable considering it wasn't even a main eventer. Probably from the crowd drawing me in so much.


----------



## Platt

INVENTORY BLOWOUT SALE
http://www.rohwrestling.com/shoponline.asp?point=products&area=ws


----------



## KaijuFan

Legend said:


> Don't blame you, mate. I'm in the same boat. Went nuts getting the entire 'Summer Of Punk' series. Set me back quite a bit, but do I regret it? Do I hell. Punk and The Embassy are worth every penny


Exactly, I was pretty broke during the course of my DVDaholic days, but I was damn well entertained. Being broke does payoff as long as you get what you hoped for.


----------



## seancarleton77

CM Skittle said:


> Why would they upload this match


Because Christina Von Eerie like CM Punk is better than you!


----------



## Tarfu

CM Skittle said:


> Why would they upload this match? The show looks so good and there's a ton of matches they could have uploaded to make people actually want the show but that match sucked, it was like something you would see on an ROH pre-show or in CHIKARA.


Frankly, I think it was just to shut up certain people, as the PWG board has been quite vocal about the company's lazy promoting and advertising. I recall someone suggesting they should post the opener to light up some excitement around the show, because "no one buys a DVD for the opener anyway". So now they've released some edited footage in advance, we're all super excited to see the rest, but then someone shouts "lawls, late april!" and we all settle down again.

A pretty weak move to be quite honest.


----------



## smitlick

I'd be happy if PWG took ages to release DVDs if they released decent quality DVDs, not matchwise but Production Wise as well as making sure they dont make mistakes on the covers and the before match lineup thing they do..


----------



## KingCrash

They can do all that without taking this long to do them, which honestly has been a problem for them for much of their run.

BTW, any word on Kenny Omega's injury? wXw said that he had to pull out of 16 Carat Gold in March because of injury but didn't specify.


----------



## DPETE

ROH Best of American Super Juniors Tournament

*TOURNAMENT MATCHES ONLY*

- Bryan Danielson vs. Spanky - ******

Really good tactical match for the most part. Both of them really started to let it go as time wore on. Danielson was fucking brilliant.

- Dragon Soldier B vs. Matt Sydal - ****

Nothing special. If you're pressed for time skipping over this match won't do you any harm.

- Alex Shelley vs. Black Tiger - *****

Both guys really impressed me here. Lots of good striking and back-and-forth Greco-Roman.

- Roderick Strong vs. James Gibson - **** 1/2*

Very high-speed, full contact match. May not have been the highest rated match of the tournament, but it certainly was the most action packed. Both of them really let it fly. Really good psychology on Gibson's lower back as well.

- Dragon Soldier B vs. James Gibson - ** 1/2*

About as good as this match could have been because of the psychology used on Gibson's back. Still enjoyed the match because there's not too many aspects of good wrestling better than well worked psychology. 

- Bryan Danielson vs. Black Tiger - **** 1/2*

This match is a perfect example of why I love Dragon so much. He can work a great match with just about any style of wrestler. BT sold the strikes of Dragon really well.

- Dragon Soldier B vs. Black Tiger - *** 1/4*

Enjoyed the work of BT, but I really fucking hate DSB. He bored the hell out of me in all 3 of his matches in this tourney.


----------



## Aiwrestling

Hey guys Just wanted to know if you have checked out any AIW DVDS? We are available on Smart Mark Video


----------



## Corey

Nice ratings for the tourney DPETE. You should check out the Aries/Homicide main event. Imo it was right there with Danielson/Spanky for MOTN. Best of American Super Juniors Tournament isn't a bad show at all, the tournament was just terribly booked.


----------



## Mark.

Watching SOTF 2009 right now, what does everyone reckon happened at the finish of Omega/Hero? Seemed like the ref messed up or Omega got legit KO'd for a few seconds during the pin or something.


----------



## Platt

Aiwrestling said:


> Hey guys Just wanted to know if you have checked out any AIW DVDS? We are available on Smart Mark Video


I own 4.


----------



## DPETE

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Nice ratings for the tourney DPETE. You should check out the Aries/Homicide main event. Imo it was right there with Danielson/Spanky for MOTN. Best of American Super Juniors Tournament isn't a bad show at all, the tournament was just terribly booked.


The biggest problem about the tournament was having Black Tiger and Dragon Soldier B in the final. I realize that ROH wouldn't want to send one of their own over to NJPW under those circumstances for an extended stay, but why have the tournament in the first place then?

Yeah I saw the Aries/Homicide match a while back and remember it being really good.


----------



## McQueen

Black Tiger was Romero and DSB was Kendo Kashin who sucks anyways. The whole tourney was just a big ploy to set up Romero as the 4th BT and make him look somewhat credible in the process.


----------



## DPETE

Danielson/Spanky + psychology on Gibson's back in his match with Roddy = good enough for me to watch.

But I'll agree the tournament setup was a joke.


----------



## FITZ

I think I've only seen the Spanky/Danielson match on one of ROH's commercial DVDs. From what I remember really awesome match. 

And I am devastated to see that my favorite (and only) local indy company is running a show on March 20th, which unfortunately is my little sister's birthday...


----------



## DPETE

Yeah it was a really good match. Only bad thing was it being the opener and making a good part of the remaining show look average, even though there were some pretty good contests.

If it was an older sister I'd say go to the show, but little sister prolly nah.


----------



## ADN

From the PWG boards



> Good news, everybody! Along with the fantastic line up already in store for As The Worm Turns, *we're happy to announce that the DVD versions of the 2009 Battle of Los Angeles - Nights 1 & 2 will be in stock and available at the merchandise booth on February 27.* On top of that, due to overwhelming demand... well, more like a couple of jerks that won't shut up, the classic Pro Wrestling Guerrilla Logo T-Shirts will be available for purchase in sizes Small through XX-Large, in both black and green.


I hope this means that they will be shipping the orders as well.


----------



## Cleavage

LOL at Steen.


----------



## Tarfu

ADN said:


> I hope this means that they will be shipping the orders as well.


Most likely. 

And a big thank you to all the people who whined, bitched and chanted about the t-shirt situation. I'm so getting one.


----------



## DPETE

Re-watched the Colt Cabana/Homicide Street Fight, and all I have to say is... This match... is officially... restarted... YOU FUCKING ASSHOLE :lmao

Haven't laughed that hard in a while.


----------



## GuerrillaOfHonor

Hey guys, Seeing as ROH are basically giving FIP dvds away i fought i might pick some up. Could anyone recommend me some of there best shows?

Also could anyone recommend me some of the best shows PWG put out before BOLA 2007?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Cleavage




----------



## seancarleton77

Excellent video wire, can't wait to take my girl to Ring of Honor in Mississauga... I mean Toronto area.


----------



## Spartanlax

Purple Kisses said:


> LOL at Steen.


Holy fuck; I watched this for 4 minutes and kept thinking "WTF is Steen gonna show up and do something LOL-worthy?". Then it happens. And my God, it was worth it.


----------



## seabs

Purple Kisses said:


> LOL at Steen.


*Fucking brilliant. Exactly what I needed to cheer myself up.*


----------



## KaijuFan

GuerrillaOfHonor said:


> Hey guys, Seeing as ROH are basically giving FIP dvds away i fought i might pick some up. Could anyone recommend me some of there best shows?


I'd recommend a bunch but most of them are sold out, one of the only must have shows left is Redefined. However I personally enjoyed: Heatstroke 2008, and some shows from 07 but I have quite a different taste for wrestling than most on this board do so I'd get some more recommendations besides my own. 

The only question remaining guys is....which color shirt do I get?


----------



## DPETE

That video is fucking great.

Cruiser and Sinclair trying to dance is absolutely hilarious. :lmao


----------



## will94

Spartanlax said:


> Holy fuck; I watched this for 4 minutes and kept thinking "WTF is Steen gonna show up and do something LOL-worthy?".



You and me both. And then comes the lariat and I'm rolling on the floor.


----------



## DPETE

Re-watched the Nigel/Dragon match from the 6th Anniversary Show, and I'm close to saying that it's now my favorite match from them.

The match was set up perfectly by the promo they both had earlier in the show. Usually when Danielson doesn't use his fucking vicious striking (ELBOWS for example) his matches aren't nearly as good, but it didn't matter in this one. The crowd was alive as hell the whole time. Mostly because Nigel was brilliant in working over the crowd. He got some of the most heat that I've ever seen him get before. The crowd was legit pissed when Nigel won, as was I. This was a really damn good match and a spectacular way to celebrate the 6th Anniversary of ROH. **** 3/4


----------



## erikstans07

DPETE said:


> Re-watched the Nigel/Dragon match from the 6th Anniversary Show, and I'm close to saying that it's now my favorite match from them.
> 
> The match was set up perfectly by the promo they both had earlier in the show. Usually when Danielson doesn't use his fucking vicious striking (ELBOWS for example) his matches aren't nearly as good, but it didn't matter in this one. The crowd was alive as hell the whole time. Mostly because Nigel was brilliant in working over the crowd. He got some of the most heat that I've ever seen him get before. The crowd was legit pissed when Nigel won, as was I. This was a really damn good match and a spectacular way to celebrate the 6th Anniversary of ROH. **** 3/4


Hmm that's actually the match of their's that I like the least. Then again, I've only watched it once and that was a while ago. Maybe I should rewatch it, because I've heard the same thing from others about it.


----------



## S-Mac

That is video is fucking awesome and the Videowire was good aswell all very good promos bar Black's tbh goiod to see that Aries will get a rematch and Davey's promo makes me wanna see the Wolves against each other in the final of the Tv tournament.


----------



## seabs

*None of their matches will ever touch their Driven match for me 6AS is probably their next best match up, but I've got so many of their matches on par or just behind it.*


----------



## GuerrillaOfHonor

KaijuFan said:


> I'd recommend a bunch but most of them are sold out, one of the only must have shows left is Redefined. However I personally enjoyed: Heatstroke 2008, and some shows from 07 but I have quite a different taste for wrestling than most on this board do so I'd get some more recommendations besides my own.
> 
> The only question remaining guys is....which color shirt do I get?


Yeah ive heard alot about Redefined might have to pick it up.

Does anyone have any recommendations for PWG shows Pre-BOLA 2007? Also best Chikara shows from this year?


----------



## DPETE

6th Anniversary is my favorite, followed up by Driven, and then probably Rising Above 08. So many great ones to choose from. Frankly, I don't have a problem with someone saying any one of those is the best one. 

GuerrillaOfHonor, Giant Sized Annual #4 is a pretty solid show if you're interested. The last two matches are both **** 1/4 or over, and the rest of the show is solid. Except for the opener.


----------



## GuerrillaOfHonor

DPETE said:


> 6th Anniversary is my favorite, followed up by Driven, and then probably Rising Above 08. So many great ones to choose from. Frankly, I don't have a problem with someone saying any one of those is the best one.
> 
> GuerrillaOfHonor, Giant Sized Annual #4 is a pretty solid show if you're interested. The last two matches are both **** 1/4 or over, and the rest of the show is solid. Except for the opener.


Yeah i thought about picking it up but i have 3 of the matches on the card on the sells out 1 and 2 sets


----------



## DPETE

Astonishing X-Mas and Card Subject To Change 2 are a few others I've got that I would recommend if you don't already have them.

Astonishing X-Mas has a fucking awful world title match, but the rest of the show makes up for it, imo.


----------



## FITZ

Joey Ryan vs.Chris Kanyon? As in "Who better than Kanyon?" Chris Kanyon?

And if we're talking about old PWG shows I would go with Reason for the Season. It was their 1 year Anniversary show and I really liked it. I know a few matches are on Sell Out Volume 1 but the show is pretty damn good. I love the camera angles on it. They had someone on the apron the whole time filming and it's like you're in the ring with them the whole time especially if you watch without commentary. 

Plus it has the AJ Styles/Rocky Romero match which is one of my PWG favorites. Insanely stiff and the camera work made it so much better. This was the match that got me into PWG.


----------



## DPETE

Yeah that god awful piece of shit Chris Kanyon.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Didn't know where to post this, but I didn't want anyone to miss it either.



John Morrison said:


> Yeah, when I saw that, I was at the ECW taping, and I actually saw Miz. He didn't know either until he saw the graphic on the screen. That he was the "Pro" and Bryan Danielson was the student. I walked by and said, "Pssh, he knows more that you do." *And that's pretty much what everyone thinks.* It's gonna be interesting and I think that's the point of it.


Miz has apparently already thrown some shots at Danielson on his Twitter and the WWE Universe blog. Awesomeness.


----------



## DPETE

Don't care how the NXT program or whatever it's called is set up, Danielson is the pro when it comes to in-ring wrestling ability.

Miz may be more experienced in bigger markets and more educated in mic work, but he won't be out doing Dragon in any sort of a wrestling clinic. Still would rather see him be mentored by someone like Jericho. Because Dragon is the crown jewel of this class, and I think Jericho has much more advice to offer.


----------



## KingCrash

I'll be watching just to see how they set it up and for Danielson, and it can't be worse then ECW was whenever Christian wasn't wrestling.


----------



## S-Mac

As much as Miz is trying to put down Danielson most fans know that in the ring Danielson is much better in ring than the Miz even though the Miz is better wrestling in front of huge crowds and on TV every week.


----------



## KingKicks

Miz 'mentoring' Danielson is already doing what I had hoped.....causing a buzz, which is why I'm happy he got paired with Miz.


----------



## Platt

TAKE 25-30% OFF YOUR ORDER!!!

You can now save 25%-30% off your order on most items listed on the website with no minimum purchase. This sale includes DVD's, live event tickets, ROH apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com. All orders under $50 save 25% off the order. Orders that are $50 and up save 30% off the order.

This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to almost all upcoming live ROH events.

To redeem your 25% Off Coupon for orders under $50 just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: feb25 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

To redeem your 30% Off Coupon for orders $50 and above just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: feb30 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Tickets to the "Big Bang" in Charlotte, NC ARE NOT included in this sale. If you include this item in your shopping cart and use the discount code we will adjust the price back to the regular price of the ticket(s).

Offer ends on Monday, February 22nd at noon EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates and ROH DVD Subscription Packages are not included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on new orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above. Offer is good while supplies last.

NEW DVD RELEASES!!!

The following items are now in stock and available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:

Final Battle 2009- New York, NY 12/19/09 (2 Disc Set)

This two disc set includes Final Battle 2009 from New York City and Eye of the Storm 2 from the night before in Manassas, VA. Top matches include Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black for the ROH World Title; The American Wolves vs. The Briscoe for the Tag Titles; plus more.

Disc 1
1. PICK 6 FOUR CORNER SURVIVAL MATCH: (1)Claudio Castagnoli vs. Rhett Titus vs. Colt Cabana vs. (6)Kenny Omega
2. Erick Stevens & Bison Smith vs. Delirious & Bobby Dempsey
3. FIGHT WITHOUT HONOR: Chris Hero vs. Eddie Kingston
4. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The Young Bucks
5. PICK 6 SERIES: (4) Roderick Strong vs. Kenny King
6. Rocky Romero vs. Alex Koslov
7. ROH WORLD TAG TITLE MATCH: The American Wolves vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe
8. Jack Evans vs. Teddy Hart

Bonus: Eye of the Storm 2- Manassas, VA 12/18/09
-Adam Pearce & Mat Classic vs. The Set
-Sonjay Dutt vs. Grizzly Redwood

Disc 2:
9. ROH WORLD TITLE MATCH: Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black

Bonus: Eye of the Storm 2- Manassas, VA 12/18/09
-PICK 6 SERIES: (6)Kenny Omega vs. Rhett Titus
-Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Erick Stevens & Bison Smith
-PICK 6 SERIES: (3)Chris Hero vs. Colt Cabana
-Austin Aries & Kenny King vs. The Young Bucks
-PICK 6 SERIES: (4)Roderick Strong vs. (5)Tyler Black
-The Briscoes & Rocky Romero vs. The American Wolves & Alex Koslov

Contains two audio tracks to watch this DVD with:
-surround sound with commentary
-surround sound without commentary

WWE John Morrison- Rock Star (DVD)

He’s the Shaman of Sexy, the Friday Night Delight. John Morrison is one of WWE’s best and brightest rising stars, having held numerous tag team championships, first as part of MNM and then with The Miz. He’s also had great solo success, earning the ECW and Intercontinental championships. The DVD is packed with a revealing 1-hour documentary, as well as bonus matches, interviews, Dirt Sheet segments, and more.


----------



## jawbreaker

From Benjo's sig, I can see that holy shit Dragon got a tan.


----------



## thephenomenalone

Thinking of getting some FIP DVDs with the 25-30% off sale I'm looking at picking up 5 has anyone got any recommendations of the best shows.


----------



## seabs

_*The pic of Dragon is a terrible photoshop job. Here's the full pic of him.








*_


----------



## Kabukiman

Who's this man?


----------



## MufasaTheLion

Kabukiman said:


> Who's this man?


"The Best In The World" Daniel Bryan :side:


----------



## Meteora2004

Just got Aries vs. Richards in the mail, and I'm really glad ROH has started used normal DVD cases now; I hope they used the same flip tray case for Final Battle that they did for GBH.


----------



## Platt

I prefer the old cases they used kept the disc more secure.


----------



## Meteora2004

They can be really annoying at times, and I hated that they also used it for two-disc sets.


----------



## KYSeahawks

Just got home and had FIP Redefined and Heatstroke 2008 in the mail time to check out some FIP might post my thoughts on the shows when I get done with them


----------



## DPETE

KYSeahawks said:


> Just got home and had FIP Redefined and Heatstroke 2008 in the mail time to check out some FIP might post my thoughts on the shows when I get done with them


Stevens/Strong from Redefined is fucking epic.


----------



## CZWpress

Over at SmartMarkVideo.com:

CZW High Stakes 4: Sky's The Limit now available on DVD!

Featuring The Best Around (TJ Cannon & Bruce Maxwell) vs. The BLK OUT (Sabian & Eddie Kingston) in a Sky's The Limit Ladder Match as well as Drake Younger vs. B-Boy for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship!

Also, please check out HybridENT.tv for FREE CZW content including the original episodes of Fake You TV! and CZW's new online show, CZW Wired! in addition to new releases on Hybrid Entertainment Pay Per Stream!


----------



## KYSeahawks

Thats why I got Redefined I had heard so much about Stevens vs Strong and had enjoyed their ROH matches and wanted to see some of their FIP matches.How does this match compare to their ROH matches.Really excited for Go vs Stevens as well enjoyed their Northern Navigation match and this one seemed to get alot more hype.


----------



## Groovemachine

It's definitely the best Stevens/Strong encounter by a long shot. It was my #3 MOTYC for 2008.

I enjoyed Go/Stevens quite a lot as well, it was **** territory from what I recall.


----------



## KYSeahawks

I might be in the minority but I really enjoyed the fight between the two at Supercard Of Honor 3 It might have been one of the stiffest brawls I have ever seen and I think I enjoyed it more then the Man Up,and the Fight Without Honor but I do think the FWH is a little crapped on by internet fans I enjoyed it alot.I am going to give the match from Final Battle 2007 a rewatch for some reason I think the crowd kind of ruined a good match by being dead but its an extra on the Redefined dvd so I will give a watch.Might give the whole show a rewatch as all I remember enjoying was Marifuji/Richards,4 Way Number 1 Contenders Match and Stevens/Strong everything fell flat IMO.


----------



## WillTheBloody

KYSeahawks said:


> I might be in the minority but I really enjoyed the fight between the two at Supercard Of Honor 3 It might have been one of the stiffest brawls I have ever seen


I was thinking the same thing a few days ago. I'm assuming that it gets overlooked because, well...it wasn't actually a match. Bell never rang and they took out the referee. But it was chalked full of insanely stiff moments: Stevens drawing blood on his first chop, Roderick getting thrown head first into a chair wedged in the turnbuckles, Strong backchoping Stevens' face, Roderick taking an unprotected TKO onto a chair, and that final brutal chair shot to Stevens. Stevens having his trademark Mohawk shaved off was great, too. Not shorting the Redefined match or anything, but this doesn't get enough love IMO.


----------



## KYSeahawks

And while someone was talking about the Sixth Anniversary Show I remember really remember enjoying the Stevens/Strong/Necro match and cringing a couple time man I might have to go back watch anything that I have that contains Stevens and Strong.Gonna head off and watch a little Redefined until I find something to do tonight.Really looking forward to Aries vs Richards/Necro vs Nigel and of course the Main Event


----------



## DPETE

All I remember from that 3 Way Match at 6YA was Stevens having that sick cut on his dome opened up again.

That was one deep fucking cut.


----------



## smitlick

Rf Video have a 35% off sale atm.

Also quite glad to finally pick up Reverse the Curse & FB 09 even though i still have yet to start the Final Countdown Shows..


----------



## DPETE

I got the Final Countdown Show from NYC, and I'm hoping to get the one from Chicago sometime soon.

Have no interest whatsoever in getting the one from Dayton and Davey/Dragon is the only match I give a fuck about from the show in Boston. Not worth spending full price just for that one match. Might get it included in a sale sometime though.


----------



## musdy

smitlick said:


> Rf Video have a 35% off sale atm.
> 
> Also quite glad to finally pick up Reverse the Curse & FB 09 even though i still have yet to start the Final Countdown Shows..


Anyone ever had any problems with RF video???


----------



## DPETE

Never ordered from there tbh.

Just realized smartmark has a 25% sale going on through tomorrow as well. God damnit this is when I wish I had some spare cash still. Really want to pick up a few wXw shows.


----------



## smitlick

musdy said:


> Anyone ever had any problems with RF video???


recently ordered from their and they were fine... only thing i was annoyed at was that all of the dvd cases are white...


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH – The Omega Effect*

The Young Bucks vs. The Flatliners - **1/2

*Four Corner Survival*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Colt Cabana vs. Delirious vs. Grizzly Redwood - **

Rhett Titus & Kenny King vs. The Super Smash Brothers - **1/4

El Generico vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima - ***3/4
_Just slightly below Omega/Nakajima_

*Pick 6 Series*
(2) Roderick Strong vs. (3) Tyler Black - ***1/2 - ***3/4
_Understood the finish, though it still sucked. Looking forward to the eventual title match._

Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Erick Stevens & Joey Ryan - **3/4

*Pick 6 Series Match*
(1) Chris Hero vs. Kevin Steen - ***1/4

*ROH World Title*
Austin Aries vs. Kenny Omega - ****

Fine show, though not as good as Aries vs. Richards the night before.





*CZW – Night Of Infamy 8*

Azrieal & Bandido Jr. vs. Zero Gravity (Brett Gakiya & CJ Esparza) - ***

Greg Excellent vs. Ryan McBride - *1/2
_Seriously, Greg, stop doing shitty Tiger Drivers. You’re going to kill somebody, and unfortunately it’s not yourself._

Drew Blood vs. Teddy Fine - * 

Sami Callihan vs. xOMGx - * 

*Deck The Walls Deathmatch*
Joe Gacy vs. Danny Havoc - **1/2

Devon Moore vs. Scotty Vortekz - **

The Spanish Armada (Alex Colon & LJ Cruz) vs. Team Macktion (Kirby & TJ Mack) - **3/4

*Elimination Rules*
Jon Moxley & The H8 Club (Nick Gage & Nate Hatred) vs. Eddie Kingston, Drake Younger & "The Boss" DJ Hyde - ***

Dan Maff vs. B-Boy - **1/4

As bad as the show was, and it has some horrid moments, there is the improvement of actual booking. It’s still god-awful, but better then 08. ​


----------



## DPETE

_*ROH Caged Collision
*_​ 
Kenny King vs. Silas Young vs. Alex Payne - **


Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kevin Steen - ** 3/4
_Loved __the crowd interaction. I probably yelled "HEY" 50 times in the span of 5 minutes._


Delirious & Brodie Lee vs. Jerry Lynn & Necro Butcher - ** 1/2


Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black - *** 1/4​ *
ROH World Title Match*
El Generico vs. Nigel McGuinness - *** 3/4

*Steel Cage Warfare 
*Brent Albright, Roderick Strong, Jay Briscoe, Erick Stevens, & Ace Steel vs. Sweet N' Sour Inc. - *** 1/4
_Looked like a much better match when I saw it live, but didn't stand up to what I thought after I saw it on tape._

Nothing special at all. If it weren't for me going to this show live, I definitely would not have bought it. One of my least favorite PPV's they have done. Still was fun as hell to see live though.

​


----------



## FITZ

.


musdy said:


> Anyone ever had any problems with RF video???


I think the only business I have done with them is buying a DVD at a live show once and I'm not even 100% if they actually were RF Video.

And I really need to get to watching the Final Countdown Tour: Boston. I've seen GBH VIII but just haven't gotten around to the show the night before. 

Hopefully I can watch some tomorrow after I finish up with GBH VI Night 2. Meteora is awesome for hooking me up with a copy of it at the 8th An. show last week. And all I had to give him was a slice of pizza, seemed like a fair deal.


----------



## smitlick

TaylorFitz said:


> .
> 
> I think the only business I have done with them is buying a DVD at a live show once and I'm not even 100% if they actually were RF Video.
> 
> And I really need to get to watching the Final Countdown Tour: Boston. I've seen GBH VIII but just haven't gotten around to the show the night before.
> 
> Hopefully I can watch some tomorrow after I finish up with GBH VI Night 2. Meteora is awesome for hooking me up with a copy of it at the 8th An. show last week. And all I had to give him was a slice of pizza, seemed like a fair deal.


depends on the price of pizza


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

musdy said:


> Anyone ever had any problems with RF video???


My only problem is that King of the Indies 2001 (which was gonna be my Xmas surprise to you allO) has a glitch on the DVDR during the finishing sequence of Ki vs. Danielson, which isn't necessarily RF Video's fault, but more of the manufacturer (APW). Still shouldn't fucking sell it though unless the product runs clean.


----------



## smitlick

yeah i dont really remember hearing anyone say anything bad about RF Videos service beside the fact that he was busted hitting on underage boys..


----------



## DPETE

*ROH Bloodstained Honor*

Samoa Joe vs. Jay Briscoe - *** 1/2

CM Punk & Ace Steel vs. Dan Maff & BJ Whitmer - ****

CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave - ****

Generation Next vs. The Embassy - **** 1/4

Colt Cabana vs. Homicide - ****

Team ROH vs. Team CZW - **** 1/2

Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs - *** 3/4

The Briscoes vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico - **** 1/2

Briscoes vs. Steen/Generico is like World War III if I've ever seen it in a wrestling ring.

The whole DVD has a great list of matches and is my favorite of the Koch DVD's they've put out.​


----------



## FITZ

All of the ROH DVDs are some of the best sets that I have. ROH really went out of their way to make those DVDs great. Bloodstained Honor might be my favorite one out of all the ones that they made.


----------



## DPETE

Yeah I like how they put a great list of matches on one disc, instead of spreading out decent matches over a multi-disc set.

Really makes me appreciate what they've done a lot more for some reason.


----------



## KYSeahawks

Have watched everything on Redefined except for Stevens vs Strong and must say it has a different feel than ROH but match quality wise I have been a little dissapointed might try to finish it before UFC tonight.WTH is up with the huge dude in Heartbreak Express it was awful to watch


----------



## FITZ

I know that I have a financial aid refund check coming in in a few days I'm strongly considering bidding on 38 ROH VHS tapes for 38 dollars (plus $15 shipping) 

2/23/02 - The Era of Honor Begins (Debut show)
3/30/02 - The Round Robin Challenge
4/27/02 - A Night of Appreciation
6/22/02 - Road to the Title
7/27/02 - Crowning a Champion
9/21/02 - Unscripted
11/9/02 - All Star Extravaganza
2/8/03 - One Year Anniversary Show Part 1
2/8/03 - One Year Anniversary Show Part 2
3/15/03 - Expect the Unexpected
3/22/03 - Night of Champions
4/12/03 - The Epic Encounter
4/26/03 - Retribution: Round Robin Challenge 2
5/31/03 - Do or Die
6/28/03 - Wrestlerave 03
7/19/03 - Death Before Dishonor Part 1
7/19/03 - Death Before Dishonor Part 2
8/16/03 - Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies
9/6/03 - Beating the Odds
10/16/03 - Tradition Continues
11/1/03 - Main Event Spectacles
4/24/04 - Reborn: Stage 2
6/24/04 - Survival of the Fittest
2/25/05 - Third Anniversary Celebration Part 2
3/5/05 - Trios Tournament
4/2/05 - Best of the Super Juniors Tournament
6/12/05 - The Future is Now
7/8/05 - Sign of Dishonor
7/9/05 - Escape from New York
7/16/05 - Fate of an Angel
7/23/05 - The Homecoming
8/12/05 - Redemption
8/13/05 - Punk: The Final Chapter
8/27/05 - Dragon Gate Invasion
9/17/05 - Glory By Honor 4 Part 1
9/17/05 - Glory By Honor 4 Part 2
9/24/05 - Survival of the Fittest 2005
Uncensored Vol. 1

Is it worth it? I only have a few of the shows already and I know some of the shows on there are out of stock.


----------



## DPETE

I used to collect assloads of classic VHS's from WCW/WWF and such, but I realized the technology won't be there for it much longer.

I'd say get it as long as you don't worry about keeping a VHS player all the time. I've gone to all DVD's though because I didn't want to deal with tapes anymore.


----------



## FITZ

I don't mind watching stuff on tape that much. I have a DVD/VCR player in my room and it's pretty new so I don't have to worry about it breaking down on me any time soon. I think I might end up bidding on it just because there is no other way that I can get some of the out of print shows at reasonable price.


----------



## DPETE

Yeah I no longer have a VHS player and that's the only reason I personally wouldn't do it.

But since you have one, definitely do it. The deal itself is damn good because w/o shipping you're basically getting each show for $1. Hard to pass up on.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

For me, I've gotten to the point that the ONLY DVDs I'll be getting from now are wrestling. No more films, as I can use that money to eventually get a big 1080P TV and blu ray player.


----------



## DPETE

I honestly can't remember the last time I actually bought a movie.

The few times I actually get some spare money saved up I spend it all on indy DVD's right away. Things seem a lot better that way.


----------



## FITZ

I think I bought a few movies really cheap at Hollywood Video recently. I also buy some Seasons of TV shows that I like on DVD but I spend significantly more on wrestling DVDs than just about anything else.


----------



## S-Mac

Other than wrestling DVD's i barely buy any movies if any and only buy the odd TV show season every now and again i can just get more enjoyment out of watching wrestling than movies or TV.


----------



## DPETE

I've always found buying boxed sets of TV shows to be dumb.

Shows I care about are on TV enough so I don't care to buy them.


----------



## S-Mac

Yep every TV show is replayed a million times again anyway.
*
Austin Aries vs kenny Omega* - The Omega Effect - ****1/2
I would put this match slighty behind the one Aries had with Davey the previous night.

*Aries/Strong vs Sydal/Daniels* - ROH Gut Check - ****1/4
*
Bryan Danielson Vs Nigel Mcguinness* - Driven - *****
Brilliant match Dragon seems to do little things whichj makes matches so much more interesting even something as little as grinding his fist in nigels head makes it seem so much better. What is everyone's rating of all their matches together i am slowly working my way through them now.


----------



## DPETE

The ones I've seen recently:

6YA - **** 3/4
Driven - **** 3/4
Rising Above 08 - **** 1/2

Most people have Driven clearly over 6YA but I loved them both.


----------



## Meteora2004

I very much prefer the 6AS match, but I'm extremely biased because I was at the show; the atmosphere was fucking amazing.


----------



## DPETE

Couldn't agree more. Nigel got some of the most ridiculously intense heat I've ever seen him get.


----------



## Maxx Hero

I personally still have Unified as my favorite match they had. Simply unmatchable in terms of story, passion, and a hot crowd. My second favorite ROH match and my third favorite match ever, and that is saying something considering the two matches that I rated better were GoBashi/Kensuke Office and Joe/Kobashi. I don't have any other Nigel/Bryan matches over ****1/2. They were all fantastic, but only Unified is a true classic.


----------



## KingKicks

Meteora2004 said:


> I very much prefer the GBHVIII match, but I'm extremely biased because Benjo was at the show.


I think I'd have to agree :side:

But in all seriousness, I'm still not sure on my favourite Nigel/Dragon match considering I've seen all of their matches (except their first and last) just once.


----------



## Caponex75

Maxx Hero said:


> I personally still have Unified as my favorite match they had. Simply unmatchable in terms of story, passion, and a hot crowd. My second favorite ROH match and my third favorite match ever, and that is saying something considering the two matches that I rated better were GoBashi/Kensuke Office and Joe/Kobashi. I don't have any other Nigel/Bryan matches over ****1/2. They were all fantastic, but only Unified is a true classic.


I'm with ya on this except I gave the Unified ****3/4. I say the 6YA is probably the only match that comes that close to toping it but it still hits ****1/2


----------



## DPETE

Driven was a better match for me wrestling wise, but the environment at 6YA was fucking incredible.

I also thought there one from Rising Above was ****3/4+ when I saw it live. Quickly realized how much the live experience leads to over-ratings after I saw it on tape though. Probably because I was marking out left and right. :side:


----------



## Caponex75

Funny you say that because live I gave KENTA/Richards ****1/2. Was surprised as shit when ***** stars started to pop out of people's asses when talking about the match. I'd give it ****3/4 now cause the botch didn't fuck up the match on dvd but knowing they had to edit it out kills me a little.


----------



## KYSeahawks

Just finished FIP Redefined and I must say it did have a different flow and feel than ROH the undercard I was underwhelmed with but the main event more than made up for it.Here are my ratings and thoughts.

*FIP Redefined*
*
FIP Carrer vs Prazak's Managerial License*
Austin Aries vs Davey Richards-***

Chasyn Rance vs Seth Delay-*1/2

Rain & Lacey vs Trenesha & Allison Danger-*

*FIP Tag Team Titles Match*
Kenny King & Jason Blade vs Shawn Osbourne & Robert Anthony-***

*Anything Goes Match*
Nigel McGuiness vs Necro Butcher-***1/4

*Florida Heritage Title Match*
Sal Rinauro vs Tyler Black-***

*Losing Team Never Wrestles in FIP Again*
Shawn Murphy vs Heartbreak Express-**

*FIP World Heavyweight Title Match*
Erick Stevens vs Roderick Strong-****1/4​
Davey vs Aries could have been better they just seemed a little off and it affected the match IMO.Womens match had the chance to be decent but having Trenesha aka Rhaka Khan killed it.Rance vs Delay dont care for either next.Suprising enjoyed the Tag Title match espcially for it being 2 guys challenging that I had never heard of and had never teamed in FIP more impressed with Robert Anthony than Osbourne.By the way I think the only two I actually enjoy in the YRR are Blade and King cant take Sal seriously as a leader of a stable like that and Rance I dont know what to say I just dont like him.Well back to the show Nigel vs Necro was better than their ROH match but thats not saying much I did like the arm work on the outside supposed to be Anything Goes but Nigel stills works the arm I love it.Black vs Sal dont really care for either I mean it was good match I just couldnt get into.Same with the HBE vs Murphy match.The main event lived up to the hype loved that it started off scientific and then out of nowhere it got hard hitting and it was BRUTAL. Stevens getting busted open the hard way upped the intensity and had me on the edge of my seat.The ending did kind of ruin it for me but I guess I havent seen enough FIP to enjoy it.Well after UK vs Vandy and UFC 110 might try to knock out FIP Heatstroke 08 more excited about this card than Redefined.


----------



## DPETE

Caponex75 said:


> Funny you say that because live I gave KENTA/Richards ****1/2. Was surprised as shit when ***** stars started to pop out of people's asses when talking about the match. I'd give it ****3/4 now cause the botch didn't fuck up the match on dvd but knowing they had to edit it out kills me a little.


Yeah it's kinda hard not to overrate matches when you see them live because you're so into the moment. For me at least.

I remember I had Strong/McGuinness from Without Remorse at **** 1/2+ right after I saw it live. I've got it right around **** 1/4 now that I've seen it on tape multiple times.


----------



## FITZ

I love the GBHVIII match. Of course I thought it was fantastic seeing it live but I thought it really translated well onto DVD as I found myself enjoying it almost as much as when I saw it live. 

Hardcore matches and other brawls probably give me the biggest case of live bias I have to say. The last Jersey All Pro wrestling show had a bunch of spots where wrestlers ended up in the crowd and they ended up in my section a lot. I had an amazing time at the show and it was one of my favorite live wrestling experiences (there is just something awesome about getting the fuck out of the Necro Butcher's way and having guys land in chairs next to you) but when I get the show on DVD I have a feeling I won't be feeling the same love. 

So I decided to get that huge ROH order off ebay. I'm pretty excited to be getting all those shows especially the ones that are out of print. Unfortunatley I'm now stuck with a bunch of doubles that don't have much resale value but the rare shows make up for that. A bunch of the shows are from the Summer of Punk but I just wish I got the show where he actually wins the title. Oh well, at least I'll be getting Punk: The Final Chapter and won't have to beat myself up over not ordering it when it was still in stock.


----------



## DPETE

Yeah I took a look at the ROH set you got. 

Looks like a pretty solid deal. Hope you enjoy it.

_*ROH The Homecoming II*_

Egotistico Fantastico vs. Rasche Brown - * 
_Don't even bother watching it._

Austin Aries & Rhett Titus vs. Alex Payne & Silas Young - ** 1/4

Roderick Strong vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Claudio Castagnoli - *** 1/4
_Matches like this remind me why I love Claudio so much. He has one of the best characters in the business._

The Dark City Fight Club vs. The Phoenix Twins - * 3/4

Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave - ***
_Wasn't a fan of the finish. Good, but could have been better._

Chris Hero vs. Tyler Black - *** 1/4

*World Tag Team Title Match 2/3 Falls*
The American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen & Jay Briscoe - **** 1/4
_Outstanding match that just kept getting better. Definite MOTN._


*ROH World Title Match*
Jerry Lynn vs. Colt Cabana - *** 1/4
_Classic Cabana comedy match. Was fun as hell to be a part of live._ 

Once again this was a show I got simply because I was at it live. Wouldn't recommend buying it full price. Falls into that free-buy-in-a-sale category. Nothing highly memorable other than the Tag Title match and Cabana coming back.​


----------



## jawbreaker

I agree with Maxx Hero re: Unified vs. all other Nigel/Dragon matches.


----------



## Meteora2004

TaylorFitz said:


> So I decided to get that huge ROH order off ebay. I'm pretty excited to be getting all those shows especially the ones that are out of print. Unfortunatley I'm now stuck with a bunch of doubles that don't have much resale value but the rare shows make up for that. A bunch of the shows are from the Summer of Punk but I just wish I got the show where he actually wins the title. Oh well, at least I'll be getting Punk: The Final Chapter and won't have to beat myself up over not ordering it when it was still in stock.


Which are the doubles? And I can make a copy of P:TFC for you.


----------



## FITZ

2/23/02 - The Era of Honor Begins (Debut show)
3/30/02 - The Round Robin Challenge
4/27/02 - A Night of Appreciation
6/22/02 - Road to the Title
7/27/02 - Crowning a Champion
9/21/02 - Unscripted

If you want any of them you can have them. And I just got a copy of P:TFC if it being on VHS bothers me too much I'm sure I can figure out how to make a copy of it. Shouldn't be too hard with a VCR/DVD combo and a DVD recorder all hooked up in my room. Now if you have Death Before Dishonor III on DVD a copy of that would be awesome.

If you haven't seen Crowning a Champion I'm giving you one of the tapes regardless of what you say, I loved the main event. Spanky/Williams/Daniels/Low-Ki might be my favorite Iron Man match ever.

And 4th row for the next NYC show? I'm going to have to figure out what I want to do for that soon. I might just take the 1st row balcony if ROH throws out a decent sale soon. If not second row works pretty well too.


----------



## KaijuFan

I'll take it! Never did get to see that main event, always wanted to too.


----------



## FITZ

It's yours at the ROH show in Boston.*

I can still get it to Meteora if he wants it or any of those other shows.





*Successful navigation to Boston pending.


----------



## KaijuFan

You're the man Fitzy!!


----------



## Meteora2004

TaylorFitz said:


> 2/23/02 - The Era of Honor Begins (Debut show)
> 3/30/02 - The Round Robin Challenge
> 4/27/02 - A Night of Appreciation
> 6/22/02 - Road to the Title
> 7/27/02 - Crowning a Champion
> 9/21/02 - Unscripted
> 
> If you want any of them you can have them. And I just got a copy of P:TFC if it being on VHS bothers me too much I'm sure I can figure out how to make a copy of it. Shouldn't be too hard with a VCR/DVD combo and a DVD recorder all hooked up in my room. Now if you have Death Before Dishonor III on DVD a copy of that would be awesome.
> 
> If you haven't seen Crowning a Champion I'm giving you one of the tapes regardless of what you say, I loved the main event. Spanky/Williams/Daniels/Low-Ki might be my favorite Iron Man match ever.
> 
> And 4th row for the next NYC show? I'm going to have to figure out what I want to do for that soon. I might just take the 1st row balcony if ROH throws out a decent sale soon. If not second row works pretty well too.


The Work can have CAC if he wants it, but yes please to the rest, besides EOHB which I have. And I do have DBD III (one of the last copies sold before it went OOS, in fact), so I can copy that for you no problem. I'm still trying to find The 100th Show for a decent price; it's all I need to complete the Milestone Series and I won't pay more than $20 shipped for it (it's my rule). 

I was going to get 3rd row, but even with the discount the tickets would've been $56 and I wasn't looking to spend that much, even though I did get a nice amount of money for my birthday. I got the two fourth row seats for $42, so I saved $18, and I've sat in almost every row on the floor at the Manhattan Center, so I know they're great seats.


----------



## FITZ

Look at me kicking it old school with some tape trading, and yeah giving away all my useless copies counts as trading.


----------



## Meteora2004

I would get second row balcony seats if I were you, btw; you don't have the railing in your way and you're only behind one row of people, and they never stand. You can get two tickets for $56 with the sale right now, although I don't think they'll sell too quickly and you might be able to get them during a bigger sale, but whenever you do just ask for seats in the middle of Sec 103 (best section of both the Grand Ballroom and Hammerstein balconies) in the Special Instructions box.


----------



## FITZ

The railing isn't too bad. Just to have get comfortable and figure out to look above or below it. 

I'm watching GBHVI Night 2 and it's been a really good show so far. I think I'll be able to get some star ratings up for it within the next hour or so (as long as the last 2 matches go a reasonable length).

Edit: I'm tired to watch anymore. I promise the ratings will be up late morning tomorrow (or early afternoon depending on how late I sleep).


----------



## S-Mac

Just watched the danielson/Mcguinness match from 6YA and even though the wrestling isnt as good as it was at driven the psychology of Dragon not wanting to hit Nigel in the head then Nigel using it to win was brilliant and i dont think i have seen many people get more heat than Nigel did in that match.


----------



## McQueen

The more I see the 6YAS show match the more I think its the best Danielson/McGuinness match. Brilliant work with the gimmick in the match, Nigel was immense in his role.

Oh and anyone who doesn't like Sal Rinauro, FUCK YOU!


----------



## FITZ

Glory By Honor VI Night 2

El Generico vs. Chris Hero

Hero rolling to the ring and make the announcer say, “Chris Hero would like to inform everyone that that wasn’t the least bit impressive.” after a nice counter by Generico was hilarious as were Hero’s continued attempts at showing off how athletic he is. Hero was very entertaining with Sweet and Sour and I liked the sort of in between stage that he was at when you look at the old goofy Chris Hero and today’s “That Young Knockout Kid” character. 
Things started off slower than I expected and the match ended up going for a lot longer than I would have thought for an 11 match card and this being the opener. This match was still done really well as they wrestled a good match and things really picked up at the end. I liked that Hero really did a lot of damage to the neck before hitting Hero’s Way for the win,
Really good match and I think it might be underrated by a lot of people.
***½

Post match the Hangmen 3 came out and gave Generico an Awesome Bomb over the top rope through 2 tables to the floor. This set up:

Albright and Whitmer vs. Kevin Steen and Delirious

Another very good match, My biggest problem with it was that I thought they could have gone with less isolation on Delirious. It wasn’t bad at all but I feel like it could have been much more interesting if they had allowed for some more back and forth action as Delirious got in almost no offense during this period.
Once Kevin Steen was tagged in things really picked up and this match went from average to really good. There was a ton of action in small time period and the pace really picked up. Very good match that saw the Hangmen 3 pick up the win after Steen took an Exploder Suplex onto a chair.
***

Shane Hagadorn vs. Austin Aries

So after the previous match Shane made an open challenge in honor of Adam Pearce. Aries came out and they had a very short match. Hagadorn got some offense in but quickly fell to a brain buster and 450 splash for the win.
Pretty much a squash but the crowd was happy to see Hagadorn to get his ass kicked. 
½*

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Naomichi Marufuji

This was another very good match on the show and it got plenty of time for them to do something more than have a match filled with big spots and false finished. Besides the fact that the match itself was very good I loved the surprise ending. Marufuji is a pretty big name and you wouldn’t expect him to lose to an ROH upper mid carder in a midcard match. Since Claudio won with a roll up and looked kind of lucky doing it a rematch was set up between them. Big win for Claudio
***½

Jimmy Jacobs and The Necro Butcher vs. The Briscoes 

Match lasted about 30 seconds before it ended in a DQ because weapons were brought into the ring. The fans were really pissed and they didn’t announce that there was going to be a rematch later on in the show, which really pissed the crowd off. 
¼* 

Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima
I don’t think it would take much to convince me that these 2 really were fighting and not working together in this one. The intensity and hatred that they both seem to bring into the ring when they wrestke each other in unparalleled in indy wrestling. Hell they do as good a job as convincing everyone they hate each other as anyone that I’ve ever seen. 
Danielson had the fans eating up everything that he did. An amazing atmosphere was created and when Morishima attacked the bad eye the fans were pissed and Dragon snapping and stomping the hell out of Morishima’s balls was awesome. Even though the match ended in a DQ the fans were happy with the ending, which has to be sign of a successful match. 
My second favorite in the series with these 2, the only one I would put it behind was Manhattan Mayhem II. Can’t wait to finally watch their Final Battle Fight Without Honor next. This match was a classic, I loved every moment of it so I don’t hesitate at all to give it such a high rating.
****1/4


Alex Payne vs. Tyler Black

Who would throw a streamer for Payne? 

This was another squash that got the crowd even more pissed about the DQ earlier in the show. Pretty much a quick ass kicking that was only on the card just so the Briscoes could jump Tyler Black and set up the no DQ tag match later on in the show.
¼*



Davey Richards, Rocky Romero, and Roderick Strong (The No Remorse Corps) vs. Jack Evans, Ruckus, and Jigsaw (The Vulture Squad)

Very fun match even though I’m not a huge fan of the whole Stable Wars that ROH had going at the time. Lots of big spots and fast paced stuff like you would expect and I liked how the crowd chanted “Roderick” at Strong to get into his head. 

Loved the ending and just shows how awesome it is to watch Jack Evans get beat up. Taking a Gibson driver on the floor after the mat was moved and than being put into a brutal Strong Hold was a great way for Strong to go over and anything he could do in the ring to get him over as a heel helped.
***¼


Chris Hero vs. Austin Aries

Props to Hero for working a second match and for cutting another funny promo, having the announcer request a do over for him was almost as funny as his comment during his first match. They wrestled a pretty slow match but it was still very good. Hero’s hellish antics are just hilarious and the match remained good once things settled down and got serious.

Aries best match of the night but not Hero’s. Still when a guy accumulates over 6*s in one night you can’t really fault him. 
***

Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Kenta

A rare US match for Misawa and it’s good to see that he made it something great. Real stiff stuff that you can expect from Misawa and Kenta. Both guys were pretty well liked by the fans so it took some really stuff slaps to the face of Misawa to get Kenta some heel heat.

A really good false finish that had the crowd thinking Kenta might take the GHC Championship. As much as I live CM Punk I’ve never seen him deliver as awesome looking of a GTS as the one Kenta did to Misawa. Great stuff here
**** 

No DQ for the ROH Tag Titles
The Briscoes vs. Age of the Fall

Surprising to have this go on last but it proved to be a pretty fun match. Even though I’m not the biggest fan of ROH Street Fights the spots in this match were good and the match didn’t drag, usually my biggest problems with any hardcore matches that aren’t considered death matches. They had a tough match to live up to and after a pretty long show they still managed to keep the crowd into the match, which is a pretty impressive feat.

I loved the ending which saw both members of the losing team take some pretty brutal bumps. A good match to end the show, even if having it main event is very debatable. 
***½

Overall a really great show. A bunch of matches got to the 3* mark or above and 2 at the 4* mark or more. While there wasn’t a single standout classic like some of the great ROH shows this show had more depth than most show. If it wasn’t out of print I would say you should go pick it up.


----------



## KYSeahawks

I got Glory by Honor VI Night 2 in a mix up in my first order from ROH (I was supposed to get Glory by Honor V Night 2)but I remember being pleasntly suprised I mean nothing blew me except for Danielson vs Morishima but might have to give it a rewatch.By the way who else misses goofy Chris Hero I think he was 10x more entertaining as the "goofy" Chris Hero I mean one of the greatest moments I have seen in ROH was Aries kneeing Morishima while Danielson is elbowing him and Hero decides to start doing one of his taunts during it and then jumps on top of Danielson and Aries as they pin Morishima and then acts like he did something big.


----------



## DPETE

TaylorFitz said:


> Who would throw a streamer for Payne?


Come to Chicago and you'll see a bunch of ******* that do.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah, I never got why Chicago loves that skinny little fucker.


----------



## DPETE

Probably because he's somewhat local and most people in the Chi love hometown heroes.

Too bad Payne is no fucking hero.


----------



## McQueen

If I gave a crap about ROH currently i'd concider going to another Chi-Town show.

Actually today is the first time i've ordered something off ROH in over a year. Decided I might as well stock up on the final FIP shows and pick up Danielson's final couple shows. 

I passed on FCT: Dayton though. Am I missing out on anything?


----------



## jawbreaker

Hero/Danielson is pretty good, but not nearly as good as their GSF match. Richards/Castagnoli is great too.


----------



## McQueen

I guess I can live without seeing those.

How are the other 3 shows overall.


----------



## DPETE

The one from Chicago is supposed to be good overall, the one from Dayton is solid but not as good as Chi, the one from Boston has a solid undercard and Davey/Dragon is a really good main event. NYC is the best.

NYC > Boston > Chi > Dayton from what I've seen and heard.


----------



## jawbreaker

I'd say Richards/Castagnoli is the best undercard match on any of them if you don't like Ladder Wars.


----------



## AdrianG4

Is it true that the LA ROH show is coming out very soon ?

And also, has anybody seen Reverse the Curse ?


----------



## seabs

*Davey/CC is the best match of the FCT not involving Danielson.*


----------



## GuerrillaOfHonor

I personally loved the Dayton show. Like people have said Castagnoli vs Richards was great. Also The Young Bucks vs The Briscoes in Dayton was better then there meeting in New York


----------



## DPETE

I personally have not seen it but I've generally heard the others were better.

Not like it was a widespread difference though.


----------



## Meteora2004

KYSeahawks said:


> By the way who else misses goofy Chris Hero I think he was 10x more entertaining as the "goofy" Chris Hero I mean one of the greatest moments I have seen in ROH was Aries kneeing Morishima while Danielson is elbowing him and Hero decides to start doing one of his taunts during it and then jumps on top of Danielson and Aries as they pin Morishima and then acts like he did something big.


Final Battle 2007 is such an underrated show in general.


----------



## seabs

*TBH the only show I'd reccomend paying money for out of them is the last one. The Briscoes/Bucks match in NYC was MUCH better than their Dayton match btw. The double team toss over the the top rope to the outisde was fucking incredible.*


----------



## KingKicks

Seabs said:


> *TBH the only show I'd reccomend paying money for out of them is the last one. The Briscoes/Bucks match in NYC was MUCH better than their Dayton match btw. The double team toss over the the top rope to the outisde was fucking incredible.*


Agreed, I thought the NYC match was far better than the Dayton match.

and the double team toss was awesome. Made me jump out of my seat live.


----------



## shoryken

Dont know if anyone already mentioned this but, Aries vs. Richards and The Omega Effect are also very good. The live crowds are really the only flaw.


----------



## jawbreaker

Play without commentary + turn up volume = much better crowds.

BTW, Steen vs. Hero from Omega Effect was really good. And Steen's promo was pure gold. Give him the belt.


----------



## KingCrash

*PWG – PWG Sells Out Volume 2*


*Disc One*

*Are You Adequately Prepared to Rock? – 10/4/03 – PWG World Title*
Frankie Kazarian vs. Christopher Daniels vs. AJ Styles - ***1/2 - ***3/4

*An Inch Longer than Average – 11/15/03 – Guerrilla Warfare Match*
Joey Ryan vs. Super Dragon - ****

*An Inch Longer than Average – 11/15/03 – PWG World Title*
Frankie Kazarian vs. Bryan Danielson - ***1/2

*Pimpin' in High Places – 12/13/03*
Frankie Kazarian, CM Punk, & Joey Ryan vs. Colt Cabana, Adam Pearce, & Super Dragon - ***1/4

*Tango & Cash Invitational Night 2 – 1/25/04*
Double Dragon (Bryan Danielson & Super Dragon) vs. X-Foundation (Scott Lost & Joey Ryan) - ****

*The Musical – 4/17/04 – PWG World Tag Team Titles*
Chris Bosh & Quicksilver vs. Excalibur & Super Dragon - ***3/4

*Battle Of Los Angeles 05 Night 2 – 9/4/05*
Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles - ***1/2

*Beyond The Thunderdome – 3/18/06*
Arrogance (Chris Bosh & Scott Lost) vs. Cape Fear (El Generico & Quicksilver) - ****


*Disc 2*

*All Star Weekend 3: Crazymania Night 2 – 4/9/06*
Roderick Strong vs. Matt Sydal - ***1/2 - ***3/4

*Battle of Los Angeles 06 Night 2 – 9/2/06 – No Disqualification*
Necro Butcher vs. Super Dragon - ***3/4

*All Star Weekend 5 Night 1 – 4/7/07*
Kaz Hayashi vs. Alex Shelley - ****

*All Star Weekend 5 - Night 2 – 4/8/07*
Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe - ****

*Giant-Size Annual #4 – 7/29/07 – No Disqualification*
Bryan Danielson vs. Necro Butcher - ***1/2

*Battle of Los Angeles 07 Night 3 - 9/2/07*
Alex Shelley vs. Matt Sydal - ***3/4

*European Vacation II England – 10/27/07 – PWG World Tag Team Titles*
El Generico & Kevin Steen vs. Davey Richards & Super Dragon - ****

*All Star Weekend 6 Night 1 – 1/5/08 – PWG World Title*
Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki - ****1/4


*Disc 3*

*All Star Weekend 6 Night 2 – 1/6/08*
CIMA vs. Bryan Danielson - ***3/4

*Pearl Habra – 1/27/08 – PWG World Title*
Low Ki vs. El Generico - ***3/4

*DDT4 2008 Night 2 – 4/8/07 – DDT4 Finals/World Tag Team Titles*
Jack Evans & Roderick Strong vs. El Generico & Kevin Steen - ****1/4 - ****1/2

*Life During Wartime – 7/6/08 – PWG World Title – Steel Cage Guerrilla Warfare*
Human Tornado vs. Chris Hero - ****

*All Star Weekend 7 Night 1 - 8/30/08*
El Generico, Kevin Steen & Susumu Yokosuka vs. The Young Bucks & PAC - ****1/4

*Battle of Los Angeles 08 Night 1 – 11/1/08*
Austin Aries vs. Nigel McGuinness - ***3/4

*Battle of Los Angeles 08 Night 2 – 11/2/08 – BOLA Finals*
Chris Hero vs. Low Ki - ****1/4

Though not as utterly fantastic as Volume 1, it's still a great collection of matches throughout PWG's history. Absolute buy.​


----------



## DPETE

Hopefully Sells Out 2 gets here soon.

Ordered it last week and can't wait to finally see it.


----------



## DPETE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0bkT9mn-Ug

Claudio is the fucking man.


----------



## Sephiroth

Soooo, funny thing. I legit just heard Michael Cole mention Strong Style wrestling on Raw.


----------



## DPETE

Fuck so did I. :lmao

Made my night so I turned it off after that.


----------



## jawbreaker

Did he say it in reference to Antonio Inoki or Yoshi Tatsu? Somehow I bet it was the latter.


----------



## Sephiroth

jawbreaker said:


> Did he say it in reference to Antonio Inoki or Yoshi Tatsu? Somehow I bet it was the latter.


Yoshi! 

*cue techno music*


----------



## DPETE

Finally got my last order from ROH in the mail.

Supercard of Honor I, Supercard of Honor IV, and Take No Prisoners 09. SoH I was the first ROH show I ever went to, and I'm really glad to finally get my own copy of it.


----------



## Rickey

Just picked up Unified and Final Battle 08 out of the Bryan Danielson $10.00 dvd sale, can't wait for them to arrive the reviews for them look great. :agree:


----------



## FITZ

I just finished watching Final Battle 2008 and I have to say that the Danielson/Morishima Fight Without Honor was one of the best matches I've seen in a while. It's not necessarily what they were going in the ring but I found myself caring about the outcome of the match much more than I usually do. It managed to suspend my disbelief for the match, yeah I know the outcome was predetermined but I wanted Danielson to get the win so fucking badly. 

I don't know how high I would go with a star rating on it but will say that it is now one of my favorite ROH matches that I've ever seen. What it lacks in actual technical wrestling and big spots it more than makes up for in sheer emotion. Morishima played the monster role amazingly well and I can't think of a time I was more behind and underdog than Danielson.

The start of the match was also insanely awesome.


----------



## peep4life

So with Wrestlemania just around the corner I was wondering what hotels the people that are going are staying in, I'm gonna book my room in the next couple of days and i am looking for some ideas


----------



## Platt

There's a big group of us staying here http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/phxts-towneplace-suites-phoenix-metrocenter-mall-i-17/


----------



## kwjr86

I just booked my room today. Staying at the Fiesta Resort Conference Center (http://www.fiestainnresort.com/) Got a pretty good deal through Priceline with my flight. About $500 per person. About 5 miles from the airport, Hotel is about 8 miles from ROH and DGUSA and about 25 miles from Mania. Definitly renting a car for the weekend. Should be a hell of a time, just bought mania tickets Section 120 Row 8 directly across from the entrance. Now just waiting to decide if I should go to DG USA or ROH on friday night and waiting for some sales to buy tickets.


----------



## Cleavage




----------



## DPETE

TaylorFitz said:


> I just finished watching Final Battle 2008 and I have to say that the Danielson/Morishima Fight Without Honor was one of the best matches I've seen in a while. It's not necessarily what they were going in the ring but I found myself caring about the outcome of the match much more than I usually do. It managed to suspend my disbelief for the match, yeah I know the outcome was predetermined but I wanted Danielson to get the win so fucking badly.
> 
> I don't know how high I would go with a star rating on it but will say that it is now one of my favorite ROH matches that I've ever seen. What it lacks in actual technical wrestling and big spots it more than makes up for in sheer emotion. Morishima played the monster role amazingly well and I can't think of a time I was more behind and underdog than Danielson.
> 
> The start of the match was also insanely awesome.


Yeah it was one of my favorite ROH matches of 2008. **** 1/2 for me.


----------



## musdy

*BOLA 2008 Stage 1*
*TJ Perkins vs. Chuck Taylor- **1/4

Brandon Bonham vs. Kenny Omega- ***1/4

Austin Aries vs. Nigel McGuinness- **** (MOTN)

Low Ki vs. Roderick Strong- ***1/2

Scott Lost vs. Joey Ryan **3/4

Bryan Danielson vs. Davey Richards- ***3/4

El Generico vs. Nick Jackson vs. Masato Yoshino- ***

Chris Hero vs. Necro Butcher- **1/2*

*Fun show but the main event was too long.*


----------



## FITZ

I would go a little higher on Hero/Butcher but overall Night One of BOLA can't compare to Night 2. I can't remember too much about the other Night One matches though but I thought they were all good to great.


----------



## DPETE

_*ROH Glory By Honor VIII - The Final Countdown*_


Rhett Titus vs. Colt Cabana - **

Dark City Fight Club vs. Cheech & Cloudy - ** 1/2

Kenny Omega vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***
*
FOUR CORNER SURVIVAL*
_Delirious vs. Roderick Strong vs. Sonjay Dutt vs. Grizzly Redwood - *** 1/4
Really got suprised by this one. Going in I thought it was going to be a train wreck but it was pretty damn solid._
*
ROH WORLD TAG TITLE/LADDER WAR II*
The American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico - ****
_Good but could have been better. Some parts seemed to be forced. Couple nice spots but didn't live up to what I was hoping for._

Chris Hero vs. Eddie Kingston - ** 3/4
_Don't understand how anyone has this match ***+. Complete snoozefest for me and it killed all the good momentum that was going. I didn't feel it was placed right in the card._

*ROH WORLD TITLE MATCH*
Austin Aries vs. Petey Williams - *** 1/2

Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The Young Bucks - *** 1/2

Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness - *** 3/4

Some suprises, and some relative disappointments. But overall it is one damn good and consistent show. Haven't seen all the other FCD shows, but it'll be hard for any of those to top the consistency of this one.​


----------



## WillTheBloody

Attention fellow Indy nerds: for those not watching, they just announced *Daniel Bryan vs. Chris Jericho* for NXT later tonight.


----------



## DPETE

Fuck seriously?

I turned it off after I saw Dragon get slapped by Miz. Thought that was the end of his time. *changes back the channel* :side:


----------



## Caponex75

Dragon looked great against Y2J. That heel hook almost made me believe he actually had him beat. Great way to come in....exactly like Cena/Angle in 02.


----------



## DPETE

I enjoyed it. It was weird in a way though. A lot of the moves Dragon has been doing basically forever just don't look or feel the same. Probably because WWE 'Superstars' don't feel the need to sell the effects of moves as much as indy wrestlers.

That's one reason why I love indy so much. I get so much more of a real feeling.


----------



## Sephiroth

Hey guys, show some support...

*http://www.wrestlingforum.com/suggestions-help/492820-idea-nxt-forum.html*


----------



## DPETE

You've got my support brah.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

WillTheBloody said:


> Attention fellow Indy nerds: for those not watching, they just announced *Daniel Bryan vs. Chris Jericho* for NXT later tonight.


I said on another forum that if NXT was gonna lead to that match, I'd be happy. So this show can suck fucking monkey balls and reach Nitro levels until it finally gets killed off, and I will remain happy. A great surprise to come home to. Can't wait to fucking see that match.


----------



## DPETE

I was pissed though because they said, "Up next Jericho/Dragon." There were still like 20 minutes left in the show. 10 minutes of commercials later, the match finally starts. Still a good match though.


----------



## Caponex75

Yeah....there was allot of stalling but the match did it's purpose and made Daniels look great. I do love WWE trying to make the bruise seem like a injury where we have seen Danielson kill himself about 50 times on the indy/puro scene.


----------



## Sephiroth

I'm glad the crowd was behind Danielson. When he got the scrape, I was hoping the crowd would REALLY get behind him like they did with Bob Holly when he cut his back on a table against RVD. Except you know...Danielson doesn't suck like Holly did.


----------



## DPETE

Because Dragon actually knows how to take a fall. All those dives over the years help him there.

For it being his first showing, I was pretty impressed with what I saw from him.


----------



## Sephiroth

I think coming out of the show, Danielson and Otunga were used very well. Slater was too, sort of. He at least got a win. Can't wait for Gabriel to debut next week. 

Hopefully the WWE doesn't heavily feature someone one week (Danielson this week) and doesn't use them at all next week (since Gabriel was hyped in the commercial for NXT week....lol pun)


----------



## Caponex75

I actually feel bad knowing that I doubted Danielson. After him saying he felt rusty and being put in the main event with Jericho....I actually thought, for some stupid reason, that he was gonna choke. So glad he proved me wrong. I do love how that Danielson is incredible despite not even busting out some of his signature stuff.


----------



## DPETE

Yeah that's what I was wondering. Are they all going to be featured in some way, or is the featured guy one week not going to be shown the next week?

If that's the case I'm not sure what to make of it yet. But I mean lets face it, WWE damn well knows that Dragon in the centerpiece of this class and they'll use him as much as possible. It's kinda hard to make it all happen for everyone in a 1 hr time slot though.


----------



## KingCrash

I figure they'll center on Miz/Bryan and Otunga and then split time with everyone else. They may have a week or two without anything for those two but if it's only 16 weeks I can't see them doing too many shows without something for either of them.

Got to feel bad for blackface John Cena though, he looks like he'll be the joke of this season.


----------



## DPETE

You can tell that Dragon/Miz will clearly be the emerging feud coming out of this season. That much is obvious. Can't wait to see how they build up his credibility. It won't be easy though with ****** Cole dissing him all the time.


----------



## Derek

KingCrash said:


> Got to feel bad for blackface John Cena though, he looks like he'll be the joke of this season.


IT IS CENA!

When this season ends, he'll rub off the black face and it will lead to a Cena/Punk feud.

Its so obvious.


----------



## Groovemachine

I think my man-crush on Jericho has reached stratospheric levels after his match with Danielson. The way he sold that leg lock made Bryan look like so much of a threat and really helped put him over. Looking forward to next week's follow up.

Also I really think this whole mentoring angle between Miz and Bryan could really help Miz. As others have said, NXT is probably going to be centred around Miz/Bryan, and if he gets a weekly opportunity to look like a total douche on NXT, alongside a couple of title defenses on Raw, he could quickly become a much bigger name than he is as it stands.


----------



## Sephiroth

I'm still kind of bummed Jericho didn't do the leg whip . That would have been cool.


----------



## DPETE

_*ROH – Trios Tournament 2005*_
​ 
Generation Next vs. Shane Hagadorn, Davey Andrews & Anthony Franco - * 1/2

Second City Saints & Steve Corino vs. The Embassy - *1/4

The Rottweilers vs. Dunn, Marcos and El Generico - ***

Bryan Danielson, Samoa Joe & Vordell Walker vs. Nigel McGuinness, James Gibson & Spanky - ***1/4

Generation Next vs. Second City Saints & Corino - **

The Rottweilers vs. Danielson, Joe and Walker - ** 1/4

The Rottweilers vs. Generation Next - ***​*Six-Man Mayhem*
Dixie vs. Azriael vs. Izzy vs. Deranged vs. Kevin Steen vs. B-Boy - **

*ROH Pure Title*
John Walters vs. Jay Lethal - *** 1/4

Really not a fan of the format of this show all together. The card just wasn't able to flow well because it seemed like so many things were being rushed/forced. No reason to be bothered watching this.​


----------



## FITZ

The card looked pretty good for that show but I guess looking strong on paper doesn't mean it will actually be a good show. 

So I just watched a Delirious/Chris Jericho promo off youtube and I realized something while watching it; Delirious isn't just making noise when he cuts a promo. With some concentration you can make out what's he's saying. I was shocked.


----------



## DPETE

Yeah that style of booking isn't one of ROH's strong suits for the most part.

I've never payed close enough attention to Delirious to pick up on that tbh. You've got me interested now though.


----------



## FITZ

This is where I made the discovery. 

The more I watch tournaments the less of a fan I become of them. Don't get me wrong when done right they can be amazing (BOLA 2008 Night 2 might be my favorite indy DVD I own) but I find for the most part too many of the matches just aren't as good as they can be because the wrestlers hold back (and if you're going to wrestle 3 matches in one night you have every right to hold back) during the first few matches or are just burnt out by the later round matches.


----------



## DPETE

Wow I never realized that before.

The only tournaments I closely follow are BOLA and 16 Carat Gold. Sometimes King of Trios interests me, but not that often.


----------



## FITZ

Last year's King of Trios was really good, can't say much for the other years as I've only seen a few random matches from the 2008 Tournament.

Maybe I should put my thoughts differently on tournaments. The big ones that happen every year are sometimes very good but it's the random ones that sometimes just don't work. PWGs tournaments for their World Title and their Tag Titles were just bad (I could maybe find a handful of good matches out of all 4 nights they had shows for them) and from what I've noticed if the tournament doesn't happen annually it's probably not going to be that good. And even if it does happen every year there is still a good chance it will suck.


----------



## KaijuFan

I still defy someone to watch Race to the top Tournament Night 2 and be anything less than thrilled with the match content.


----------



## DPETE

Yeah there's not too many things that annoy me more than random tournaments. I understand if they're doing them either because new storylines are being created, or they simply don't have any planned at the time. But some of them just kill the buzz that promotions have going.


----------



## FITZ

I still believe the worst tournament of all time belongs to WCW in their one night 8 man tournment for the vacant WCW Tag Titles. If all the matches combined accumulated *** I would b shocked. It mostly consisted of teams getting jumped before the match started and than getting pinned by the NWO.

Race to the Top Night 2 had the Generico/Claudio match so I doubt I could say too many bad things about it if I saw the entire show.


----------



## DPETE

Classic WCW booking displayed right there. Frankly there's a lot of "worsts" in pro wrestling history that belong to them.


----------



## FITZ

WCW did have the ability to be so bad that it makes me laugh when I watch it. Let's fast forward a few weeks after the classic tag title tournament to a Nitro where the NWO kidnaps Arn Anderson. On Thunder a few nights later they still have him and have apparently been torturing the guy since Nitro.

I'm finally watching the Final Countdown Tour: Boston and after the first few matches it's been a pretty OK show. Eddie Edwars breaking his arm is coming up soon.


----------



## DPETE

I've only seen Davey/Dragon off of that card.

Heard the rest of the show was pretty consistent as well.


----------



## FITZ

I'm really tempted to just skip to the main event of the show really. It's not that the matches have been bad but they just haven't been all that memorable. Hopefully Strong/Nigel ends up being a good match.



KaijuFan said:


> I still defy someone to watch Race to the top Tournament Night 2 and be anything less than thrilled with the match content.


I'm not going to lie I laughed at how excited you got when Kevin Steen gave you his shirt.


----------



## DPETE

I've seen a few of the matches put around *** 1/2.

Gave Davey/Dragon **** 1/2 I believe. Really good match from both of them.


----------



## Caponex75

I gave it the full five but that's because I'm asshole.

*Cough*Cheap Plug*Cough*


----------



## S-Mac

I gave Davey/Dragon ****3/4 one of the closest matches i have to 5 stars.


----------



## DPETE

I don't have a problem with basically any rating for that match.

It was one of those that truly should bring out a difference in opinions.


----------



## CM Skittle

I liked Davey Richards vs. Austin Aries more than Davey vs. Bryan Danielson


----------



## DPETE

Nothing wrong with that at all.

Both of them are really damn good matches.


----------



## KaijuFan

TaylorFitz said:


> I'm not going to lie I laughed at how excited you got when Kevin Steen gave you his shirt.


I hope I resembled a Japanese rat.


----------



## smitlick

TaylorFitz said:


> The card looked pretty good for that show but I guess looking strong on paper doesn't mean it will actually be a good show.
> 
> So I just watched a Delirious/Chris Jericho promo off youtube and I realized something while watching it; Delirious isn't just making noise when he cuts a promo. With some concentration you can make out what's he's saying. I was shocked.


wait you didnt realise this??


----------



## FITZ

I assumed he was just making noise and randomly saying a few words about what he was supposed to be talking about. I never really paid that much attention to it before.



> I hope I resembled a Japanese rat.


I don't know if that would be my exact wording but I guess you could say that. Whatever you looked like it was still pretty damn funny.


----------



## DPETE

Starting to watch Supercard of Honor I for the first time since I saw it live, and man, what a fucking show. Now I remember why I thought it was the best show I've ever seen live. The Dragon Gate match is absolutely ridiculous.

Without question one of the greatest shows in ROH history.


----------



## Sephiroth

Personally, my favorite match off the show is Sydal/Styles vs. Aries/Evans. **** 1/2 of awesome


----------



## DPETE

Seeing it live Dragon Gate was my favorite by far. The atmosphere during that match was off the fucking charts. Now, after seeing it all on tape I'm not so sure. Strong/Dragon was pretty epic at the time, but I forgot just how great it was. The psychology used on Strong was sheer brilliance.

Dragon Gate - **** 3/4
Strong/Dragon - **** 3/4


----------



## jawbreaker

I'm watching ROH 2006 in chronological order, and I'm on Arena Warfare right now. God damn it I can't wait for WM weekend.


----------



## seancarleton77

Roderick Strong & Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries & Kenny King has been booked for Mississauga aka Toronto Area. The only catch is..... FANS CHOOSE THE STIPULATION!!! Send your votes to: [email protected] I voted for 2 out of 3 falls, because I have never seen an anywhere near mediocre 2 out of 3 falls tag team match.


----------



## jawbreaker

I've only seen a few 2/3 falls tag matches that I would classify above "good", and a whole lot in the "mediocre" range.

Is there a list of stipulations to pick from?


----------



## DPETE

Here's the official press release for it:



> Earlier in the week sources indicated to ROHWrestling.com that there was a brewing situation involving contracts signed for March 20th by Roderick Strong and new ROH World Champion Tyler Black. As everyone is aware, Tyler Black was able to defeat Austin Aries at the "8th Anniversary Show" just under two weeks ago in New York to capture the World Title after a chase of over a year. Prior to his win, Black had publicly offered Strong first crack at the championship in exchange for his services as a ringside judge. Strong agreed, but what went down that night was unexpected. As seen at http://www.you-tube.com/watch?v=K-eJ1HtGtrk, things got incredibly messy down the stretch of the match, with Jim Cornette and Roderick Strong falling victim to Tyler Black’s superkick en route to victory.
> 
> HDNet cameras were on hand to catch a large amount of the footage and it will be seen on an upcoming episode of ROH on HDNet, but in the meantime, we have learbed that Strong contacted ROH officials almost immediately following the bout and demanded to be let out of a contract that he and Black jointly signed prior to the "8th Anniversary Show".
> 
> *Signed for the main event of Ring of Honor’s return to Ontario on March 20th is a special "Fans Choose the Stipulation" match pitting Austin Aries and his protégé, "The Pretty Boy Pitbull" Kenny King, against Roderick Strong and Tyler Black*, and this is not sitting well with Roderick Strong. "I know what I signed up for with Tyler," said Strong. "And getting my teeth kicked in wasn’t part of the deal. The way I see it, he would have lost to Aries if it wasn’t for me, and owes me for saving his ass. I really don’t see why in the hell I should help him in Canada after what happened." Black and Strong had a friendly and competitive rivalry before the controversy, going to an incredible 20-Minute draw last November at "The Omega Effect" in Mississauga. Black had a different take. "Look, I told Roddy after New York that I was sorry, I saw him on the apron and didn’t know why he was there," said Black. "Same with Jim (Cornette). If King was there he would’ve gotten one too. The same would’ve happened to ANYONE. I tried to explain to Roddy that I had to bring it home, it really wasn’t personal, and I want to get past it. We signed this contract together, I stand by my offer to Roddy (for the first title shot) and that’s that. It wasn’t personal. Let’s get over it."
> 
> Austin Aries, never at a loss for words, finds it all very humorous. "I think it’s a testament to how fragile these guys are mentally," said A-Double. "Roddy’s crying, Cornette’s crying…I should be the one crying! A guy finally seals the deal on his thousandth chance and I lose out on the World Title and these two are whining like (expletive) about being kicked in the mouth?" Aries continued, "We all signed for this match because it was about proving who the BEST is. Maybe now it should be about whose diaper needs the most changing. All I know is me and K-Triple will still win and laugh while those two idiots end up in a slapfest because this is ROH not Divorce Court."
> 
> ROH Officials have informed Strong that the contract stands as signed by all four competitors, and he will have no choice but to take part in the contest. With the stipulation to be determined by the fan voting and announced on the day of the event, Strong is reasonably uneasy. "Ring of Honor knows I’m against going through with this," said Strong. "I don’t know who to trust anymore. If I’m going to be forced into this, then I have a couple of requests myself, and I’ll be taking those up with Tyler and ROH on my own." Sources indicated to ROHWrestling.com that Strong has in fact been in contact with Ring of Honor with his requests, and in addition, apparently both Tyler Black and Austin Aries have been approached by ROH in reference to them. We’ll have more on that developing story as it breaks.
> 
> Fans can get a taste of what may transpire in Ontario when Tyler Black and Roderick Strong face Austin Aries and Kenny King in tag team action this coming Monday on Episode 209 of ROH on HDNet. For those of you not in attendance in Philadelphia when the match was filmed, it ended under controversial terms as well, and is sure to only fuel the fires of all four men when they re-live it on national television. In the meantime, submit your vote for Ontario’s stipulation by letting your voice be heard via email at [email protected]. The ROH Newswire will provide updates on voting as we get closer to the event.
> 
> What will happen on March 20th when bad blood meets bubbling tension and the unknown choice of the fans? Be there live and find out, great tickets are available right now at www.rohwrestling.com!


----------



## kwjr86

seancarleton77 said:


> Roderick Strong & Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries & Kenny King has been booked for Mississauga aka Toronto Area. The only catch is..... FANS CHOOSE THE STIPULATION!!! Send your votes to: [email protected] I voted for 2 out of 3 falls, because I have never seen an anywhere near mediocre 2 out of 3 falls tag team match.


I also voted for 2 out of 3 falls. I think it could be intersting dynamic between the four guys.


----------



## Tarfu

1) BOLA 09 is shipping, and 2) I've got money!


----------



## DPETE

Tarfu said:


> 1) BOLA 09 is shipping, and 2) *I've got money!*


Lucky bastard. :side:


----------



## kwjr86

Nice. Can't wait to see BOLA 09.


----------



## DPETE

I pre-ordered them about two weeks ago.

Can't wait to see it either.


----------



## Tarfu

I know, I can't even believe it myself. 

But now I wonder: should I wait for ROH to stock them (if they do so) and pick up both nights during a sale, or spend a few more bucks and order right away from Highspots (they'll have them in a day or two). It's been such a long wait and I don't want to spend another extra moment BOLAless!


----------



## DPETE

I'd say your best bet is to just get them off highspots right now.

Never know how long it might take ROH to start stocking them.


----------



## kwjr86

What about ordering right from PWG? Is there something I'm missing?


----------



## erikstans07

Kwjr86, PWG has higher shipping prices.

Tarfu, highspots is shipping BOLA. Got my shipping confirmation email yesterday.


----------



## Tarfu

kwjr86 said:


> What about ordering right from PWG? Is there something I'm missing?


From what I've heard their shipping takes ages.

edit:


erikstans07 said:


> Tarfu, highspots is shipping BOLA. Got my shipping confirmation email yesterday.


Sweet.


----------



## seancarleton77

Okay so in December I pre-ordered BOLA 2009 and I ordered Sells Out vol. 1 from Highspots, how long should the wait be now that BOLA has shipped?


----------



## DPETE

It shouldn't be more than a week.

Whenever I've pre-ordered something from there way in advance it's never been longer than that.


----------



## McQueen

If Tyler Black were going to be booked to lose i'd suggest a Loser Leaves Town or at least learns to stop being a bland indy motherfucker match, but he won't.


----------



## seabs

*ROH isn't an 80's territory promotion though so a loser leaves town stip wouldn't technically work. He'd be allowed to wrestle for them everywehre but in Ontario. I wouldn't dissaprove a stip where it has to be Tyler's final ROH match at this point.*


----------



## DPETE

RING OF HONOR BUY 3, GET 2 FREE DVD SALE!!!

You can now get 2 free Ring of Honor DVD's with every 3 you purchase. Non-ROH titles are not included in the sale. It is very important you read all of the directions below before placing your order:

1) You will receive 2 Free Ring of Honor DVD for every 3 you purchase. If you buy 6 DVD's you get 4 free, if you buy 9 DVD's you get 6 free, if you purchase 12 DVD's you get 8 free, etc.. There is no limit. Your regular priced & free selections must be a Ring of Honor, Straight Shootin, or Secrets of the Ring title. Non ROH titles are not included in this sale. You may add other items to your order but they would not count towards the sale promotion. 
2) Place the items you are ordering in the shopping cart at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. Write in your free selections in the "Special Instructions" section so you are not charged for the items. If you place your free items in the shopping cart you will be billed for them and adjustments will not be made.
3) Your free selections must be the lowest priced item you are buying.
4) This offer is good on all DVD's listed under the "Ring of Honor DVD's" & "Straight Shootin DVD" sections at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. NON ROH DVD ARE NOT INCLUDED IN THIS SALE. 

Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Monday, March 1st at noon EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com. 

*Please note the buy 3, get 2 free offer is ONLY good on Ring of Honor show titles, Best Of's, Straight Shootin', and Secrets of the Ring titles. This includes any ROH titles marked down in the "Weekly Specials" section.


----------



## McQueen

He could just stop being a bland indy motherfucker *Seabs*.


----------



## seancarleton77

Tyler Black gets a lot of heat on here, maybe someone should have pushed him when he was hot.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Perhaps if Tyler had gotten the Davey treatment when it came to getting a title shot, the fans wouldn't feel he's such a stale act.


----------



## McQueen

Nah, I was only impressed with him till I got familiar with his work and realized he offers little else than selling and flashly fluff. I was pretty sick of him soon after that. Only a few of his matches I really enjoy like his Take No Prisoners match with Nigel, matches with Danielson (who does have bad matches with Danielson though?) and a few of the AOTF tags. Otherwise all his matches are pretty much the same shit as everyone else on the indy scene hes just more athletic than most.


----------



## jawbreaker

His FB 08 match with Aries is still good. But the guy simply had exactly one good singles match in all of 2009, and that was against Danielson.


----------



## KingCrash

seancarleton77 said:


> Tyler Black gets a lot of heat on here, maybe someone should have pushed him when he was hot.


Yeah but then we wouldn't of gotten that fantastic Jerry Lynn title run that everyone was clamoring for.

And they'll probably go with 2/3 falls for the tag match in Canada. Would say they'd do whomever wins the fall gets a shot in Phoenix, but that would just leave a couple of days to hype up the title match.


----------



## McQueen

That was another match I almost listed but didn't do to redundancy. I usually enjoy Aries anyways, especially as a heel. That guy has something most indy wrestlers should pay attention and emulate. That being the fact Aries actually has a personality (as a heel at least).


----------



## KYSeahawks

Really bored about to watch ROH 6th Anniversary Show had read alot of talk about it and might see how the show is as a whole remember enjoying Go vs Aries,Vulture Squad vs NRC,FIP 3 Way Title Match and Nigel vs Danielson but remember being bored with everything else.


----------



## McQueen

I rather enjoyed that show overall.


----------



## Generation-Now

'bout time for BOLA. Good news tho.


----------



## KYSeahawks

Might give in with the Buy 3 Get 2 free sell as I got some tax money back I really just dont know what I would be worth it I mean the newest DVD I have is Injustice 2.

The Omega Effect
Aries vs Richards
Survival of the Fittest 2009
The Final Countdown Tour:Boston
Dayton
Glory by Honor VIII
Death before Dishonor VII Night 2
Supercard of Honor IV


----------



## DPETE

KYSeahawks said:


> Might give in with the Buy 3 Get 2 free sell as I got some tax money back I really just dont know what I would be worth it I mean the newest DVD I have is Injustice 2.
> 
> The Omega Effect
> *Aries vs Richards*
> Survival of the Fittest 2009
> *The Final Countdown Tour:Boston*
> Dayton
> *Glory by Honor VIII*
> Death before Dishonor VII Night 2
> *Supercard of Honor IV*


Get those for sure. Haven't seen the other four.


----------



## KingCrash

For anyone deciding to get BOLA 09, definitely get it from Highspots. It's already in my grubby little hands. 

- Aries doing the BOLA graphic in a suit drinking wine is buys
- The Cutlers should get a tag title run this year
- Rick Knox is awesome


----------



## seabs

*Tyler got boring as soon as he left AOTF. He's a much better tag wrestler.

Cant wait to see BOLA.*


----------



## DPETE

Rick Knox is the fucking MAN tbf.


----------



## FITZ

BOLA does look pretty good. I'm sure I'll get around to picking it up soon enough. 

I've got a quick question about the Manhattan Center Grand Ballroom, which section is on the same side as the hard camera. Or I guess which one looks at the stage/GA seats? I'm looking to buy floor seats for the May 8th show and I really want to be able to sit in a section where I don't have t worry about a camera man or a photographer standing right in front of me.

Might pick up an FIP DVD or two since I'm already paying for shipping.


----------



## DPETE

Yeah I was looking through the FIP section and Redefined is out of stock.

Looks like everyone decided to take up that bargain. Can't blame them though it's one hell of a steal for $4. A lot of the shows are out of stock now actually. It looks like they're accomplishing what they set out to do.


----------



## Cleavage

Got my FIP dvds yesterday, and I have watched Roddy vs Erick from Redefined like 5 times now, and I swear I love that match more and more with every day.


----------



## DPETE

I felt the same way dude. One of the best matches I've ever seen from FIP.

The cut Stevens had from the belt was soooo sick. Wonder how long that fucker took to heal.


----------



## FITZ

I went with Evening The Odds 2005 & Attack of the Masked Flippers. I simply couldn't resit 2 full shows for $4 and since I wouldn't consider myself a huge fan of FIP by any means and most of the good ones appear to be sold out I just left it at that. I'll place my order as soon as I figure out which section to ask for, I think I want section C...


----------



## DPETE

Unfinished Business 08 is the only one I would have interest in getting if I was able to.

I've heard really good things about Aries/Strong from that.


----------



## FITZ

I think I've already seen Aries/Strong wrestle each other about 10 times in just about every indy company I can think of. I like them both but a match between the two of them isn't enough to make me buy a show, even it is dirt cheap.


----------



## DPETE

Yeah but that's one of the rivalries that I want to see every match of. 

It's like Dragon/Nigel was for me in a way. Some feuds you just want to see as much of it as you can.


----------



## smitlick

TaylorFitz said:


> I went with Evening The Odds 2005 & Attack of the Masked Flippers. I simply couldn't resit 2 full shows for $4 and since I wouldn't consider myself a huge fan of FIP by any means and most of the good ones appear to be sold out I just left it at that. I'll place my order as soon as I figure out which section to ask for, I think I want section C...


Theres a 10 Man Tag on one of the shows which goes pretty good but otherwise its pretty dull...

Also has anyone watched much of BOLA yet and whats commentary volume like?


----------



## Legend

Purple Kisses said:


> Got my FIP dvds yesterday, and I have watched Roddy vs Erick from Redefined like 5 times now, and I swear I love that match more and more with every day.


I should probably check my post; mine might have arrived too. Cheap FIP DVD's were just too tempting. I got a shitload. I'm going to be set for a long time.


----------



## DPETE

ROH has to be fairly happy with themselves.

They're emptying a lot of their stock they don't want anymore pretty quickly.


----------



## Legend

There's always plenty of suckers like us out their to take them off their hands


----------



## Emperor DC

I really need to stock up on some more to watch. Really been neglecting RoH as of late.


----------



## McQueen

How dare you assholes doubt FIP. Was the best indy promotion going for a short while there.
Actually just got my ROH/FIP order in the mail. Nice to have the last final few shows to plug in some holes.

Picked up: 
Hot Summer Nights '07 Night 1 & 2
Southern Justice 2008
Fallout 2008
Heatstroke 2008

And the latter 3 shows of ROH Final Countdown Tour.


----------



## -Mystery-

FIP was the best shit on the indys through 2007 and 2008.


----------



## McQueen

Agreed bruddah.


----------



## Sephiroth

lolno


----------



## -Mystery-

Sephiroth said:


> lolno


Certainly wasn't ROH or PWG.


----------



## DPETE

McQueen said:


> How dare you assholes doubt FIP. Was the best indy promotion going for a short while there.
> Actually just got my ROH/FIP order in the mail. Nice to have the last final few shows to plug in some holes.
> 
> Picked up:
> Hot Summer Nights '07 Night 1 & 2
> Southern Justice 2008
> Fallout 2008
> Heatstroke 2008
> 
> *And the latter 3 shows of ROH Final Countdown Tour.*


Let me know what you think of the show from Boston after you watch it. I wanna know if more than just Davey/Dragon is worth watching.


----------



## Platt

Just ordered BOLA, Sells Out 2 & the two newest FIP


----------



## Cleavage

Pictures of ROH "8th Anniversary Show" are up
http://getlostphotography.smugmug.com/Other/2010-02-13-ROH-8th-Anniversary/11341455_3EHDq/1


----------



## Tarfu

Must say the bruising on Kendrick's chest looks pretty sick. Someone needs to cage Roderick Strong and teach him to behave.


----------



## DPETE

Davey's suicide dive in his match with KENTA at Supercard of Honor IV is fucking insane.

That is all.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

It had Nakajima who sitting next to me marking the fuck out. The thought of that makes me want Davey vs. Nakajima even more.


----------



## DPETE

If that match were to happen I'd be more excited about a single ROH match than I have been in a long, long time.

The potential there is off the charts.


----------



## Maxx Hero

That match is number four on my wish list, following only Kanemoto/Nakajima, Nakajima/Sawa, and Sawa/Kanemoto.

Davey/Nakajima is a MOTY match waiting to happen.


----------



## jawbreaker

Sucks that Davey had to leave EVOLVE before they could give us Davey vs. Sawa.


----------



## DPETE

The potential Davey has in his career is absolutely incredible. I mean the guy is only like 26 and he's putting on consistent wrestling clinics already, plus he's got a really good character.


----------



## FITZ

Well I placed my order at ROH. Got 4th row tickets for the NYC show that's coming up (kind of excited to actually sit on the floor there for the first time after 3 consecutive shows in the balcony), 3 FIP DVDs (you guys talked me into checking out some of the newer shows so I got Southern Justice and in Full Force along with combo pack of Evening The Odds 2005 & Attack of the Masked Fippers), and a Kevin Steen T-Shirt that was on clearance for $5 since I couldn't think of a reason not to spend $5 on a T-Shirt that I can wear to all of the ROH shows I go to.

Cost a little over $60 which seems like a pretty good deal for all that stuff I got.


----------



## DPETE

My cousin feels like a jackass because he bought that Steen t-shirt a while back for full price. lol

Yeah that is a pretty solid deal you got there. All I remember from any of those DVD's is Davey/Dragon from Southern Justice. Around **** from what I remember.


----------



## FITZ

Is it possible that there are 2 Southern Justices? The one that I ordered had this card:

1. Erick Stevens vs. Damien Wayne vs. Dingo vs. Jon Davis (Four Corner Survival)
2. Chasyn Rance vs. Chris Jones
3. Rain & Leva vs. Portia Perez & Mimi
4. Kyle O'Reilly vs. Johnny DeBall
5. Tyler Black vs. Kenny King
6. Norman Smiley vs. Greg Valentine
7. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious vs. Sal Rinauro & Jason Blade
8. Jerry Lynn vs, Austin Aries
9. Scotty 2 Hotty vs. Davey Richards

The randomness of some of those names along me ordering the show that took place the night before convinced me to give it a shot. I figured at $4 I couldn't really go wrong.


----------



## smitlick

One in 2006 and one in 2008 

heres the 06 card
FIP - 2006/10/14 - Brooksville, FL - "SOUTHERN JUSTICE 2006"
01. Canadian Cougar vs. Jaison Moore
02. Steve Madison & Chasyn Rance vs. Erick Stevens & Sal Rinauro
03. Cyber Kong vs. Seth Delay
04. Shingo vs. Jerrelle Clark
05. FIP Tag Team Title #1 Contenders Match: Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Black Market
06. FIP Tag Team Title Match: The Heartbreak Express vs. Briscoe Brothers
07. FIP Heavyweight Title #1 Contenders Match: Roderick Strong vs. Matt Sydal
08. FIP Heavyweight Title: Bryan Danielson vs. Davey Richards


----------



## DPETE

Idk I'm probably getting shit mixed up.

I don't have the show on me so I don't really know.

Edit - ^


----------



## Sephiroth

-Mystery- said:


> Certainly wasn't ROH or PWG.


I never said it was


----------



## Cleavage

I Just rewatched Stong vs Aries from Supercard Of Honor II, and I must say it is really good. Oh and Roderick is an violent animal when he threw Aries in the barricade twice and hits the tiger driver on it too, the sound it made was sick.


----------



## Kapone89

Took advantage of the FIP sale myself and got 5 FIP dvd's for 20 bucks. It's worth a try when they're this cheap
and seriously, who would ever doubt McQueen.

By the way, does anybody know what's the best place to buy wXw shows?


----------



## DPETE

Kapone89 said:


> Took advantage of the FIP sale myself and got 5 FIP dvd's for 20 bucks. It's worth a try when they're this cheap
> and seriously, who would ever doubt McQueen.
> 
> *By the way, does anybody know what's the best place to buy wXw shows?*



http://www.smartmarkvideo.com/home.php

That's the best place out there that I''m aware of.


----------



## -Mystery-

Sephiroth said:


> I never said it was


Well, there isn't any other indy out there that was as good as FIP was in 2007 and 2008.


----------



## KYSeahawks

This thread really makes me wanting to watch shows I havent touched for a while I am working on 6th Anniversary Show right now up to Matthews vs Steen and the show is alot better so far the second time around (Man I think Delirious vs Tornado would have be very entertaining) and Generico vs Albright was alot better some nice spots and really good action just didnt like the ending.Probably gonna watch Supercard of Honor 2 next really remember loving the second half of the show with Aries vs Strong,Evans & Doi vs Richards & Romero,BJ vs Jimmy and the Dragon Gate 6 Man Tag.I dont think this show gets talked about enough it really is a great show.And to be honest I really cant get into FIP I mean I have Redefined and Heatstroke 2008 and besides good main events these show arent to good to me.I really did enjoy 2007 and early 2008 ROH but thats when I really started to get into ROH.

Really excited just downloaded PWG Guerre Sans Frontières havent seen any new PWG for a while and have heard some great things about this show hopefully Hero vs Danielson lives up to the hype


----------



## DPETE

KENTA/Black vs. Aries/Nakajima (Take No Prisoners 09) - **** 1/2

Really good main event that capped off a pretty solid PPV. Not one of the better PPV's they have done, but was certainly better than Caged Collision was.

On a side note, along with Davey, KENTA & Nakajima have some of the stiffest kicks I've seen in a while.


----------



## Mark.

KENTA and Nakajima are definitely stiffer than Davey, especially against each other.


----------



## KYSeahawks

Just finished up some downloaded matches and thought I would give my thoughts.

*ROH Battle of the Best*

Dragon Kid,Shingo,& El Generico vs BxB Hulk,Naruki Doi,& Masato Yoshino-***3/4

Really loved this match usual Dragon Gate style but hasnt got old to me yet Generico is over in Japan from what I have seen.WTH is up with Hulks botches he must of had at least 2 or 3.

*PWG Guerre Sans Frontières*

Karl Anderson vs Roderick Strong-***3/4

Man this really suprised me always have been a fan of Roddy but havent seen much Anderson but man this was hard hitting and stiff and it never let up.Only thing keeping this from being 4 was the ending I didnt like it.

Shingo vs El Generico-****1/4

Generico is one of the best in playing face in peril I mean he mightnot sell that well but heck he can bump.Loved the DDT reversal to suplex on the floor.Great finishing sequence is what really brought this match up really suprised with the Shingo win but man the Last Chancory (I think thats what its called)was brutal.

6 Man Tag Team Match
Motor City Machine Guns & CIMA vs Young Bucks & Brian Kendrick-****

I know this sounds dumb but thought this could have been better I mean it was good but seemed like the way it was being hyped up it could have been more.WTH was with Cima in this match I mean it was funny but heck it was wierd.But what you expect from these 6 another brutal ending IMO.

PWG World Championship
Chris Hero vs Bryan Danielson-***1/2

I really cant get into Hero matches I mean this was good but he throws way to many elbows.The drama of being Danielsons last match along with him being the Best in the World makes this 3 1/2 but really not a fan of KO Hero,but I did like goofy Sweet & Sour Hero.

I really think this just proves why PWG is the best company in the world to have that many great matches on one card and like Excalibur said a ton of those matches could headline anywhere but they had them all on one card.


----------



## Mark.

Just finished watching Survival Of The Fittest 2009.

I'll say that apart from the SOTF Match, there isn't much on the show worth watching. Bucks/HoT is decent. Cabana/Steen was lackluster for it's short length, but in hindsight, it's an important catalyst to Steen's turn on Generico and his issues with Cabana. Hero/Omega was great, up until the very awkward finish, which I still don't understand what happened. Omega KO'd legit?

The finals was excellent stuff, simply because of how insane Roderick and Tyler went, trying to win the match. The BuckleBomb/Superkick combo is pretty much dead now, but it made Roderick look like beast, and plays a huge part in adding heat to Roderick's title hunt. The controversial finish helps too. The stuff that came before the finals was good too, especially the pre-KOW reunion...reunion. I like how not a lot of folk picked up on the teasing of a reunion, before it actually happened. They had a little teamwork in a fourway on one of the FCT shows, and here they were displaying a lot doubleteam offence.


By the way, I'm gonna take advantage of the Buy 3 Get 2 Free deal going on just now on ROH. What two shows from 2008 should I get that aren't SOHIII, DBD or FB08? I'm normally good at reccommending stuff to others...


----------



## KingCrash

Off the top of my head Northern Navigation (Steen/McGuinness, Claudio/Danielson, Roddy/Marufuji) and then maybe Return Engagement (Ibushi/Generico, Briscoes/MCMG, Steen/McGuinness) for the second.

EDIT: Unless you don't have Dragon Gate Challenge II, that could replace Return Engagement.


----------



## McQueen

I hated that SHINGO/Generico match from GSF. I just saw it as one overly too long beatdown sequence and a "same ol' indy shit" (not that its always a bad thing its just commonplace these days) spot filled finishing stretch. Thought it was the worst match of the night aside from the opener.


----------



## Mark.

KingCrash said:


> Off the top of my head Northern Navigation (Steen/McGuinness, Claudio/Danielson, Roddy/Marufuji) and then maybe Return Engagement (Ibushi/Generico, Briscoes/MCMG, Steen/McGuinness) for the second.
> 
> EDIT: Unless you don't have Dragon Gate Challenge II, that could replace Return Engagement.


Ah, yes. Northern Navigation. Steen/Nigel was excellent, and Strong/Marufuji and Claudio/Dragon were great too. Go/Stevens was solid. I remember Return Engagement being very good too. Thanks, I just needed reminding of the best 2008 shows.


----------



## jawbreaker

IIRC, it had Machine Gun freaking out on commentary, which along with the super-hot crowd, made it so much better. That match in front of a dead crowd and with somebody sounding bored on commentary would have been fucking horrible to watch.


----------



## McQueen

I was actually playing more attention to Machine Gun on the commentary than the match. It just seemed like typical indy shit to me and that just doesn't interest me as much anymore. Beatdown was way too fucking long though.


----------



## Cleavage

Just rewatched No Remorse Corps & Matt Sydal vs. The Resilience & Delirious from ROH Death Before Dishonor V N2.

So fucking violent but it was fun to watch oh, Erick Stevens looked like a star when the match finished and I love when Roderick gets violent it kinda turns me on.


----------



## seancarleton77

Purple Kisses said:


> Just rewatched No Remorse Corps & Matt Sydal vs. The Resilience & Delirious from ROH Death Before Dishonor V N2.


I've been looking for that match, saw it once awhile back, fucking insane!


----------



## jawbreaker

Is that the one where Sydal came to the ring in a button-down shirt? Was it anywhere near as good as the Steenerico/Briscoes street fight from the night before?


----------



## seancarleton77

jawbreaker said:


> Is that the one where Sydal came to the ring in a button-down shirt? Was it anywhere near as good as the Steenerico/Briscoes street fight from the night before?


Sydal look like a preppy fool. And I would say that this street fight was even better than the Briscoes vs. Steenerico street fight!


----------



## Mark.

I'd have to agree with that. The Briscoes/Steenerico street fight had no depth, aside from HATRED~! It was just a weapons-filled spotfest. A fun one, at that, but there was no match formula.

The NRC/Resilience street fight at least had an early star-making performance from Stevens.


----------



## Meteora2004

TaylorFitz said:


> Well I placed my order at ROH. Got 4th row tickets for the NYC show that's coming up (kind of excited to actually sit on the floor there for the first time after 3 consecutive shows in the balcony)


I can't believe I didn't see this and your other posts about the Grand Ballroom before, but I'm glad you decided to go with the floor seats; in my experience sitting on the floor at countless Manhattan Center shows, most -- if not all -- of the photographers are stationed in Section D, so if you asked for Section C (which is across from the hard camera) then you'll be fine. I got my tickets in the mail yesterday, and I'm in Section C Seats 10 and 11 (middle of the row), which is exactly what I asked for.


----------



## jawbreaker

Just watched Bryan Danielson vs. Alex Shelley from Arena Warfare and... damn, that was a really good match. I'd say ****1/4 at least, maybe higher. Full star report on the show coming later.


----------



## FITZ

Meteora2004 said:


> I can't believe I didn't see this and your other posts about the Grand Ballroom before, but I'm glad you decided to go with the floor seats; in my experience sitting on the floor at countless Manhattan Center shows, most -- if not all -- of the photographers are stationed in Section D, so if you asked for Section C (which is across from the hard camera) then you'll be fine. I got my tickets in the mail yesterday, and I'm in Section C Seats 10 and 11 (middle of the row), which is exactly what I asked for.


Would have preferred the same side as as the hard camera but across works too as I think there is only like 1 camera man in that section. Since you're in the middle of section C I guess I won't be too far away from you.

I think I'm going to start watching some of my early ROH stuff and the FIP DVDs that I have but never got around to watching yet in preparation for the order that I have coming from ebay and ROH.

I didn't even realize that some of the older shows are out of print. Anyone know if shows like Round Robin Challenge I, Night of Appreciation, and Road to the Title have much value?


----------



## KaijuFan

TaylorFitz;8106829
I didn't even realize that some of the older shows are out of print. Anyone know if shows like Round Robin Challenge I said:


> I'm pretty sure Night of Appreciation can run a good penny for the DVD release, as far as I last knew.


----------



## Groovemachine

It was also during that time that Matt Cross looked like he had a really bright future. What with that and his performance at the Driven PPV, I was really surprised he wasn't given a bigger chance to shine.


----------



## Meteora2004

TaylorFitz said:


> Would have preferred the same side as as the hard camera but across works too as I think there is only like 1 camera man in that section. Since you're in the middle of section C I guess I won't be too far away from you.


Yeah, that would be Section A, but I like Section C because there's no balcony over your head, and you can see the whole crowd from there; I sat in the third row of Section C for the first Hammerstein show, right next to the aisle, and it was an insane view. I can't believe this is going to be my first time sitting on the floor in NYC since Death Before Dishonor VI.

Also, I have too many DVDs to get caught up on; I think Bound by Hate is next in my view queue.


----------



## FITZ

I don't know why anyone would want to pay more than $5 for Night of Appreciation. From what I remember it was not a good show by any means.


----------



## jawbreaker

ROH in 2002 was basically some of the worst shit ever on the undercard, with a MOTYC or two as the main events.


----------



## smitlick

TaylorFitz said:


> I don't know why anyone would want to pay more than $5 for Night of Appreciation. From what I remember it was not a good show by any means.


people trying to make full sets of ROH will.


----------



## Legend

Jesus Christ, I complete forgot just how many FIP DVDs I'd bought and they all came at once today. Let's just say my wrestling needs will be well satisfied for at least the next few months. 

Oh, and apologies for anyone who was looking to get their hands on Redefined (), I think I got the last one.


----------



## kwjr86

Anyone watch the Aries/Cabana Cage Match? Aside from Cabana's matches with Homicide this could very well the best Cabana match I've seen. What a great unique finish as well. Defintily worth checking out. I'd say between ***3/4 and ****. Strong/Omega from Reverse the Curse was pretty good as well, but I think they could definitly do even better, I'd go ***1/2 to ***3/4 for that match.


----------



## Sephiroth

Cabana/Punk vs. Briscoes 2/3 falls is his best match. That was easily ****+.

As for singles, its not the Homcide matches. His match against Spanky from Redemption is his best. 

Why? Homoerotic displays of awesome.


----------



## Platt

THE BIG TEN SALE

Over 100 Ring of Honor DVD's on sale for $10 each, $10 general admission tickets for upcoming live events in Dearborn, Mississauga, and Phoenix plus save 10% off your order. Read below for details.

You can now purchase the following Ring of Honor DVD's for only $10 each:

2002 Shows:
-The Era of Honor Begins 2/23/02 (Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Christopher Daniels; Eddie Guerrero vs. Super Crazy)
-Road To The Title 6/22/02 (One night tournament to determine the four men who will compete for the ROH Title)
-Unscripted 9/21/02 (Paul London vs. Michael Shane Street Fight, Low Ki vs. Xavier ROH World Title Match, One Night ROH Tag Team Title Tournament)
-Glory By Honor 10/5/02 (Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe Fight Without Honor, Christopher Daniels vs. Doug Williams)
-All Star Extravaganza 11/9/02 (Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles; Shinjiro Otani & Masato Tanaka vs. Steve Corino & Low Ki; Christopher Daniels, Donovan Morgan, & Samoa Joe vs. Low Ki, Doug Williams, & Homicide; Bryan Danielson vs. Paul London)
-Night of the Butcher 12/7/02 (Homicide & Abdullah the Butcher vs. The Carnage Crew, Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson)
-Final Battle 2002 (American Dragon Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe vs. Steve Corino)


2003 Shows:
-One Year Anniversary Show 2/8/03 (Low Ki vs. Paul London vs. AJ Styles; Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe; Mark Briscoe vs. Jay Briscoe; Homicide vs. Steve Corino)
-Expect The Unexpected 3/15/03 (CM Punk vs. Raven; Christopher Daniels & Xavier vs. AJ Styles & The Amazing Red Tag Team Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Homicide vs. BJ Whitmer vs. EZ Money #1 Contender's Match)
-Night of the Champions 3/22/03 (Xavier vs. Samoa Joe ROH Title Match, Low Ki vs. Jody Fleisch)
-Retribution: Round Robin Challenge II 4/26/03 (Paul London, Christopher Daniels, & THe Amazing Red battle in the second annual Round Robin Challenge tournament; CM Punk vs. Homicide; Samoa Joe vs. Doug Williams ROH Title Match)
-Night of the Grudges 6/14/03 (AJ Styles vs. Paul London, The Group vs. The Prophecy)
-Wrestlerave' 03 6/28/05 (Homicide vs. Trent Acid Fight Without Honor; CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Raven & Christopher Daniels; Samoa Joe vs. Dan Maff ROH Title Match)
-Death Before Dishonor 7/19/03 (Paul London makes his final ROH appearance as he challenges Samoa Joe for the ROH World Title; Raven vs. CM Punk Dog Collar Match; Briscoes vs. AJ Styles & The Amazing Red; Jeff Hardy in ROH)
-Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 8/16/03 (Steve Corino vs. Homicide; CM Punk vs. Samoa Joe)
-Final Battle 2003 12/27/03 (The Great Muta & Arashi vs. Christopher Daniels & Dan Maff, Homicide vs. Satoshi Kojima, AJ Styles vs. Kaz Hayashi)


2004 Shows:
-At Our Best 3/13/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Jay Briscoe ROH World Title Cage Match; Scramble Cage II; CM Punk vs. AJ Styles with Ricky Steamboat at the guest referee)
-ROH Reborn Stage 1 4/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. CM Punk)
-ROH Reborn Stage 2 4/24/04 (Briscoe Brothers vs. CM Punk & Colt Cabana Tag Team Title Match; Homicide vs. Bryan Danielson)
-Survival of the Fittest 6/24/04 (The first annual event features six matches to determine which wrestlers advance to the Survival of the Fittest elimination match main event)
-Death Before Dishonor II Part 1 7/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide, Briscoes vs. Punk & Cabana two out of three falls)
-Glory By Honor III 9/11/04 (Mick Foley debuts,Punk vs. Aries, Danielson vs. Shelley)
-Weekend of Thunder Night 1 11/5/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jushin Liger; Austin Aries vs. CM Punk; Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. John Walters & Nigel McGuinness; Rocky Romero & Ricky Reyes vs. Jack Evans & Roderick Strong Tag Team Title Match)


2005 Shows:
-It All Begins 1/15/05 (Foley-Samoa Joe Confrontation, Danielson vs. Homicide, Aries first title defense)
-Trios Tournament 2005 3/5/05 (One night, six man tag team tournament)
-Back To Basics 3/12/05 (Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. CM Punk & Spanky)
-Best Of American Super Juniors Tournament 4/2/05 (Austin Aries vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, One Night Super Juniors Tournament, BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal for the vacant ROH Tag Titles)
-Stalemate 4/16/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide in a lumberjack match, Austin Aries vs. James Gibson ROH World Title Match)
-Manhattan Mayhem 5/7/05 (Homicide & Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal; Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley ROH World Title Match; CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave Dog Collar Match)
-Nowhere To Run 5/14/05 (CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave Steel Cage Match; Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match; Homicide vs. Doug Williams; Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs. Alex Shelley & Delirious; Nigel McGuinness vs. Colt Cabana)
-Future Is Now 6/12/05 (Austin Aries vs. Low Ki in a Non Sanctioned, Non Title Match; CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong, Homicide vs. James Gibson, Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness for the Pure Title)
-Sign of Dishonor 7/8/05 (CM Punk vs. Jay Lethal ROH World Title; Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana; AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave; Samoa Joe vs. James Gibson vs. Austin Aries vs. Homicide)
-Redemption 8/12/05 (CM Punk defends the ROH World Title against Christopher Daniels, James Gibson, & Samoa Joe in an elimination match; Matt Hardy vs. Homicide; Generation Next vs. The Embassy; Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal)
-Survival of the Fittest 2005 9/24/05 (Features 6 Man Survival of the Fittest Elimination Match)
-Joe vs. Kobashi 10/1/05 (Features the classic must see match featuring Samoa Joe vs. Kenta Kobashi)
-Unforgettable 10/2/05 (Kenta Kobashi & Homicide vs. Samoa Joe & Low Ki; Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Yang; James Gibson vs. Roderick Strong)
-Enter The Dragon 10/14/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match, Homicide & Low Ki vs. Steve Corino & Colt Cabana)
-Buffalo Stampede 10/15/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Steve Corino ROH World Title Match; Low Ki vs. Colt Cabana; Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe Pure Title Match; The Embassy vs. Generation Next NO DQ Six Man War)
-This Means War 10/29/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. AJ Styles, Curry Man vs. Jay Lethal)
-Showdown in Motown 11/4/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Sabin ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley, AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Abyss & Jimmy Rave, plus a Four Corner Survival with Christopher Daniels vs. Samoa Joe vs. Colt Cabana vs. Homicide)
-Steel Cage Warfare 12/3/05 (Generation Next vs. Embassy Steel Cage Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Rocky Romero ROH World Title Match; Steve Corino vs. Homicide; Samoa Joe vs. Jay Lethal)

2006 Shows:
-Tag Wars 2006 1/27/06 (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Bryan Danielson & Jay Lethal Tag Title Match; the semi-finals and finals of Trios Tournament 2006, Christopher Daniels vs. Low Ki)
-Dissension 1/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles ROH World Title Match; Aries & Strong vs. Jacobs & Whitmer ROH Tag Title Match; Daniels vs. Sydal; Low Ki vs. Jack Evans)
-Unscripted II 2/11/06 (CM Punk's surprise return as he teams with Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave & Adam Pearce, Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries for the Pure Title)
-Fourth Anniversary Show 2/25/06 (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal ROH Tag Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave World Title Match)
-Arena Warfare 3/11/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Alex Shelley World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. Matt Sydal, Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana vs. Samoa Joe)
-Dragon Gate Challenge 3/30/06 (Generation Next vs. Blood Generation; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi; Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels, Homicide vs. Colt Cabana; Alex Shelley & Jimmy Rave vs. Bryan Danielson & Delirious)
-Weekend of Champions Night 1 4/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Yang ROH World Title; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match, Nigel McGuinness vs. Christopher Daniels Pure Title Match)
-Weekend of Champions Night 2 4/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title vs. Pure Title; Aries & Strong vs. Rave & Shelley for the Tag Titles; Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal)
-How We Roll 5/12/06 (Bryan Danielson & Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage & Colt Cabana; Austin Aries vs. Jay Briscoe; Roderick Strong vs. Mark Briscoe)
-Destiny 6/3/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong ROH Tag Title Match; Christopher Daniels vs. BJ Whitmer)
-Throwdown 6/23/06 (KENTA vs. Roderick Strong; Bryan Danielson vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs ROH World Title Match; Necro Butcher vs. Adam Pearce; Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards vs. Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
-Chi Town Struggle 6/24/06 (KENTA vs. Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; ROH vs. CZW Six Man Tag War)
-Generation Now 7/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match, Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage, Generation Next's Last Stand as Aries, Strong, Evans, & Sydal team up together for the final time)
-Time To Man Up 8/4/06 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. KENTA & Davey Richards; AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe; Bryan Danielson vs. Jack Evans)
-Anarchy In The UK 8/13/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Matt Sydal; BJ Whitmer vs. Go Shiozaki; Bryan Danielson vs. SUWA ROH World Title Match)
-Epic Encounter II 8/25/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness 2/3 Falls World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & BJ Whitmer Tag Title Match, Matt Sydal vs. Delirious)
-Gut Check 8/26/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match; Briscoes vs. Homicide & Davey Richards)
-Glory By Honor V Night 1 9/15/06 (KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe; Samoa Joe faces Roderick Strong; Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards; Christopher Daniels vs. Nigel McGuinness)
-Survival of the Fittest 2006 10/6/06 (First round matches include: Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson, Christopher Daniels vs. Austin Aries, Briscoes vs. Homicide & Roderick Strong, Matt Sydal vs. Davey Richards, Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
-Motor City Madness 10/7/06 (Briscoes vs. Samoa Joe & Homicide STREET FIGHT; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match)
-Suffocation 10/27/06 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Steve Corino & Adam Pearce, Matt Sydal vs. Delirious, Jay Briscoe vs. Davey Richards, Austin Aries vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
-The Bitter End 11/4/06 (KENTA vs. Matt Sydal; Homicide vs. Steve Corino Fight Without Honor; Samoa Joe & Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson & Jimmy Rave)
-Black Friday Fallout 11/24/06 (Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. Davey Richards & Delirious, Samoa Joe vs. Jay Briscoe, Kings of Wrestling vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong World Tag Team Title Match, Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave, Mark Briscoe vs. Shingo)
-Dethroned 11/25/06 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe Falls Count Anywhere Elimination Street Fight; Davey Richards vs. Austin Aries; Chris Hero & Cladio Castagnoli vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal World Tag Team Title Match)
-Chicago Spectacular Night 1 12/8/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe ROH World Title Steel Cage Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Matt Sydal & Shingo Dragon Gate Rules; Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Homicide vs. Brent Albright)
-Chicago Spectacular Night 2 12/9/06 (Bryan Danielson, Jimmy Rave, Shingo, & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious, Colt Cabana, Nigel McGuinness, & BJ Whitmer Eight Man Elimintation Tag; Adam Pearce vs. Homicide Steel Cage Match; Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe; Davey Richards vs. Jay Briscoe)

2007 Shows:
-Fifth Year Festival: New York 2/16/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Samoa Joe; Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave ROH World Title Match; Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong World Tag Team Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness & Colt Cabana)
-Fifth Year Festival: Dayton 2/23/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. BJ Whitmer ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards; Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries Dragon Gate Open The Brave Gate Championship; Homicide vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jay Briscoe)
-Fifth Year Festival: Chicago 2/24/07 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. ROH World Champion Takeshi Morishima & Nigel McGuinness; Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs Windy City Death Match; Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. The Briscoes Tag Title Match; Austin Aries & Matt Cross vs. Roderick Strong & Davey Richards)
-Fifth Year Festival: Finale 3/4/07 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide; Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Rave Fight Without Honor, BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs Falls Count Anywhere, Doi & Shingo vs. Davey Richards & Roderick Strong, Briscoe vs. Briscoe)
-This Means War II 4/13/07 (ROH World Champion Takeshi Morishima & Chris Hero vs. Doug Williams & Nigel McGuinness, No Remorse Corps vs. The Resilience Six Man Elimination Match, Homicide vs. Brent Albright, Jay Briscoe vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
-Fighting Spirit 4/14/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong & Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans & Delirious, Doug Williams vs. Colt Cabana, El Generico & Kevin Steen vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe)
-The Battle of St. Paul 4/27/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels FIP World Title; Colt Cabana & Homicide vs. Brent Albright & Adam Pearce Anything Goes Match; Rocky Romero vs. Jack Evans vs. Delirious vs. Erick Stevens)
-Reborn Again 5/11/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe defend the Tag Titles against Takeshi Morishima & BJ Whitmer, Delirious vs. KENTA, Matt Sydal vs. Naomichi Marufuji, Bryan Danielson makes his return to Ring of Honor, The Resilience vs. No Remorse Corps)
-Respect Is Earned 5/12/07 (Ring of Honor's 1st PPV; Bryan Danielson & Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness & KENTA; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Matt Sydal & Claudio Castagnoli World Tag Team Title Match; Rocky Romero vs. Naomichi Marufuji; Delirious vs. Roderick Strong)
-Domination 6/9/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Hero & Castagnoli for the Tag Titles 2/3 Falls; Delirious vs. Rocky Romero; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw)
-Live In Osaka 7/17/07 (CIMA, Naomichi Marufuji, & Bryan Danielson vs. Masaaki Mochizuki, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero; Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe vs. SHINGO & Susumu Yokosuka World Tag Team Title Match; Ryo Saito, Matt Sydal, & Dragon Kid vs. Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, & Delirious; Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans)
-Race To The Top Tournament Night 1 7/27/07 (Eight first round tournament matches; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness & Bryan Danielson World Tag Team Title Match)
-Race To The Top Tournament Night 2 7/28/07 (Feaures the Quarter-finals, Semi-finals, and Finals of the Race To The Top Tournament. Also, Bryan Danielson, Austin Aries, Matt Sydal, & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness, Roderick Strong, Delirious, & Jay Briscoe in the $10,000 Tag Team Challenge)
-Death Before Dishonor V Night 2 8/11/07 (No Remorse Corps vs. Resilience Philly Street Fight; Takeshi Morishima vs. Brent Albright ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Mike Quackenbush; Mark Briscoe vs. El Generico; Jay Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen)
-Caged Rage 8/24/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico World Tag Title Steel Cage; Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans Steel Cage Match; Takeshi Morishima vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. PAC)
-Manhattan Mayhem II 8/25/09 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico for the World Tag Titles 2/3 Falls; Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans)
-Motor City Madness 2007 9/14/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Austin Aries & Matt Cross for the Tag Titles; Takeshi Morishima defends the World Title vs. the winner of a Four Corner Survival with Delirious vs. Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens vs. Kevin Steen; El Generico vs. Naomichi Marufuji)
-Survival of the Fittest 2007 10/19/07 (First Round Match include: Brent Albright vs. Roderick Strong; Chris Hero vs. Karl Anderson; Rocky Romero vs. TJ Perkins; Delirious vs. Austin Aries; Human Tornado vs. Shane Hagadorn vs. Tony Kozina; Davey Richards vs. Claudio Castagnoli; Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson; plus Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs & The Necro Butcher)
-Glory By Honor VI Night 1 11/2/07 (Mitsuharu Misawa & KENTA vs. Takeshi Morishima & Naomichi Marufuji; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries Best of Three Series; Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong & Rocky Romero Tag Title Match)
-Reckless Abandon 11/30/07 (The Briscoes vs. Evans & Ruckus vs. Jacobs & Black vs. Albright & Whitmer Scramble Tag Match; Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries 30 Min. Ironman Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Necro Butcher; Delirious vs. Adam Pearce Falls Count Anywhere Match)
-Unscripted III 12/1/07 ( Jay & Mark Briscoe team with Erick Stevens against The No Remorse Corps; Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries)
-Rising Above 12/29/07 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Brisoce vs. Roderick Strong & Rocky Romero World Tag Team Title Match 2/3 Falls; Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima)
-Final Battle 2007 12/30/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black World Tag Team Title Match; Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Chris Hero Four Way Elimination Match; Naomichi Marufuji vs. Davey Richards; Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens FIP Title Match)

2008 Shows:
-Transform 1/12/08 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Necro Butcher & Tyler Black Street Fight; Erick Stevens vs. Bryan Danielson FIP Heavyweight Title Match; Brent Albright vs. Kevin Steen; Austin Aries vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
-Breakout 1/25/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero ROH Title Cage Maych; Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black; Erick Stevens vs. Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards FIP Title Match; No Remorse Corps vs. Age of the Fall)
-Take No Prisoners 3/16/08 (Nigel McGuinness defends the ROH World Title against the winner of a Four Corner Survival; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries; Briscoes vs. Age of the Fall in a Street Fight)
-Injustice 4/12/08 Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen ROH World Title Match; Davey Richards & Rocky Romero vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe Tag Title Match; Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kota Ibushi; Necro Butcher vs. Roderick Strong No DQ Match)
-Tag Wars 2008 4/18/08 (The Age of the Fall of Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. The Motor City Machine Guns of Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Austin Aries & Kota Ibushi; Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico)
-Return Engagement 4/19/08 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The Motor City Machine Guns; Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen ROH World Title Match; Kota Ibushi vs. El Generico)
-A New Level 5/10/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli ROH World Title Match; Jay Briscoe & Austin Aries vs. TYler Black & Jimmy Jacobs World Tag Team Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Naomichi Marufuji; Takeshi Morishima vs. Necro Butcher)
-Respect Is Earned II 6/7/08 (Age of the Fall vs. Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries World Tag Title Match; Nigel McGuinness vs. Go Shiozaki ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens Fight Without Honor)
-Battle For Supremacy 6/27/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Adam Pearce ROH Title vs. NWA Title Match; Necro Butcher vs. Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Erick Stevens; Roderick Strong vs. Chris Hero)
-Northern Navigation 7/25/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen ROH World Title Match; Age of the Fall vs. Jay Briscoe & Austin Aries No DQ Match; Naomichi Marufuji vs. Roderick Strong; Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
-Age of Insanity 8/15/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. El Generico for the ROH World Title; Roderick Strong & Brent Albright vs. Chris Hero & Go Shiozaki; Briscoes vs. Age of the Fall; Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black)
-Night of the Butcher II 8/16/09 (Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries; The Necro Butcher vs. Jimmy Jacobs NO DQ Match; Tyler Black vs. El Generico; Brent Albright vs. Go Shiozaki NWA Title Match)
-Glory By Honor VII- 9/20/08 (Steel Cage Warfare with The Briscoes & Austin Aries vs. The Age of the Fall vs. Necro Butcher; Nigel McGuinness vs. El Generico ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima GHC Jr. Title Match)
-Return of the 187- 10/24/08 (LAX vs. Kevin Steen & El Genericovs. Age of the Fall vs. Sweet N Sour Inc. 30 minute Iron Team Match; Go Shiozaki vs. Austin Aries; Mark Briscoe vs. The Necro Butcher vs. Delirious)
-The French Connection 11/7/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Go Shiozaki vs. Kevin Steen vs. El Generico ROH World Title Batlle of Champions Elimination Match; Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black; Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards)
-Escalation 11/21/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries Non Title Three Way Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious World Tag Title Match)
-Rising Above 2008 11/22/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title; Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs I-Quit Match; Samoa Joe vs. Tyler Black; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe Tag Team Title Match)
-Wrestling At The Gateway 12/5/08 (Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Bryan Danielson & Jerry Lynn; Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black; Necro Butcher & Ace Steel vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious)
-Southern Hostility 12/6/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Jerry Lynn ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli NO DQ Match; Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. The Necro Butcher & Austin Aries; Brent Albright & Erick Stevens vs. Sweet N Sour Inc)

2009 Shows:
-Full Circle 1/16/09 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black; Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Jerry Lynn vs. Austin Aries; Jay Briscoe & Roderick Strong vs. The American Wolves; Delirious vs. The Necro Butcher)
-Injustice II 1/17/09 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Jerry Lynn; Roderick Strong & Erick Stevens vs. The American Wolves Lumberjack Strap Match; Austin Aries vs. Jay Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs)
-Motor City Madness 2009 1/30/09 (Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The American Wolves World Tag Title Match; Nigel McGuinness vs. Jay Briscoe; Tyler Black vs. Jerry Lynn; Brent Albright vs. Claudio Castagnoli; Bryan Danielson vs. Rhett Titus)
-Caged Collision 1/31/09 (10 Man Steel Cage War featuring Brent Albright, Roderick Strong, Jay Briscoe, Erick Stevens, & Ace Steel vs. Sweet N' Sour Incorporated; Nigel McGuinness vs. El Generico ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black)
-Proving Ground 2009 Night 1 2/6/09 (Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Dark City Fight Club, Nigel McGuinness vs. Brent Albright; Bryan Danielson & Jerry Lynn vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious; Necro Butcher vs. Austin Aries)
-Proving Ground 2009 Night 2 2/7/09 (Bryan Danielson vs. El Generico; Nigel McGuinness vs. D-Lo Brown ROH World Title Match; Tyler Black & Necro Butcher vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious, Davey Richards vs. Kevin Steen)
-Eliminating The Competition 2/27/09 (World Champion Nigel McGuinness defends his title against Tyler Black, Jimmy Jacobs, & Jerry Lynn in an Elimination Match; Necro Butcher vs. Brodie Lee in an Anything Goes Street Fight; Chris Hero & Eddie Edwards vs. Jay Briscoe & Kevin Steen)
-Stylin' & Profilin' 3/13/09 ("Nature Boy" Ric Flair makes his Ring of Honor debut; Nigel McGuinness vs. Brent Albright ROH World Title Match; Tyler Black & Jerry Lynn vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious; Bryan Danielson vs. Bison Smith; Wolves & Hero vs. Steen, Generico, & Dempsey)

-Best of Samoa Joe Vol. 1- ROH World Champion
-Best of CM Punk Vol. 3- The Legacy Continues


GENERAL ADMISSION TICKETS- ONLY $10 EACH

You can now purchase general admission tickets for the following events for only $10 each:

-3/19- Dearborn, MI
-3/20- Mississauga, Ontario
-3/26- Phoenix, AZ
-3/27- Phoenix, AZ (special 1 PM belltime)

CLEARANCE SALE- ALL REMAINING FIP DVD'S ONLY $3 EACH

You can now purchase any remaining FIP DVD's for the clearance price of $3 each. Click here for the "Weekly Specials" section to take advantage of this offer: http://www.rohwrestling.com/shoponline.asp?point=products&area=ws.


SAVE 10% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER- NO MINIMUM PURCHASE!!!

This sale includes all DVD's, tickets, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.

To redeem your 10% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: bigten into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Offer ends on Thursday, March 4th at noon EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates, ROH DVD Subscription Packages, & tickets for the "Big Bang" in Charlotte, NC on April 3rd are not included in the sale. No dealers. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Offer is good while supplies last. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.


----------



## S-Mac

The SCS Vs Briscoes 2/3 falls is ****1/2 in my books amazing match.


----------



## will94

Decided to take advantage of the $3 FIP stuff and raid everything post-CM Punk. Also picked up a few ROH titles from the $10 sale:
- Arena Warfare
- Glory by Honor V Night One
- Fifth Year Festival: Chicago
- Respect Is Earned 2007
- Glory by Honor VI Night One


----------



## TheCobra333

Has anyone received their Open the Freedom Gate or Open the Global Gate pre-orders yet? They were supposed to ship last Monday.


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

I'm thinking of picking up a couple of the shows out of the big ten sale. Has anyone got any quick star ratings for any of these :
Dragon Gate Challenge
Epic Encounter II
Glory By Honor V night 1
Glory By Honor VI Night 1
Tag Wars 2008


----------



## jawbreaker

*ROH Arena Warfare*

1. Homicide & Ricky Reyes vs. Jason Blade and Kid Mikaze vs. The Ring Crew Express vs. The Briscoes - **1/2
2. Jimmy Yang vs. Roderick Strong - ***1/4
3. BJ Whitmer vs. Necro Butcher - N/A
4. Austin Aries vs. Matt Sydal - ***1/2
5. Irish Airborne vs. Sal Rinauro & Tony Mamaluke - **
6. Bryan Danielson vs. Alex Shelley - ****1/4
7. Colt Cabana vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Samoa Joe - **1/4


----------



## Platt

Mr Joe Perfect said:


> I'm thinking of picking up a couple of the shows out of the big ten sale. Has anyone got any quick star ratings for any of these :
> Dragon Gate Challenge
> Epic Encounter II
> Glory By Honor V night 1
> Glory By Honor VI Night 1
> Tag Wars 2008


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/350622-official-dvd-star-ratings-thread.html


----------



## Sephiroth

Mr Joe Perfect said:


> I'm thinking of picking up a couple of the shows out of the big ten sale. Has anyone got any quick star ratings for any of these :
> Dragon Gate Challenge
> Epic Encounter II
> Glory By Honor V night 1
> Glory By Honor VI Night 1
> Tag Wars 2008


DGC and Tag Wars 08 are just chalk full of ****+ matches. Get those two. 

EE 2 is ok. I was there live. Sydal/Delirious is good, nothing special. Aries/Strong vs. Joe/Beard is very good, but its nothing worth going out of your way to see. The main event is better than Cabana/Dragon, but thats not saying much. maybe *** 1/4 in my book. Skip this show.

Glory by Honor V: Night 1 has 2 awesome matches. Strong vs. Joe rules, **** 1/4. KENTA/Marufuji vs. Briscoes is **** 1/4 too. The rest of the undercard is good. There's an early Aries/Davey match that is a little underwhelming, but good.

Glory by Honor VI: Night 1 isn't as great as people claim (neither is Night 2). Aries/Dragon is good, but a far cry from greatness that people say it is. Maybe *** 3/4. The main event is really good as long as you overlook the finish and the fact that they didn't have Misawa face ANY ROH talent.

Long story short, buy Dragon Gate Challenge, Tag Wars 08, and Glory by Honor V: Night 1. If you want me to talk more about DGC and TW08, I can...but you can pretty much just look at the card and see which matches will be ****+.


----------



## KaijuFan

Three dollar FIP shows. I just wish ROH offered Media Mail for shipping because despite it being a bargain price, I really don't want to pay 5 bucks for shipping.


----------



## KYSeahawks

Just the sale I wanted the Big 10 sale got some extra money so might pick up a couple just need some help which ones should I get between these.

*Age of Insanity *(Heard some good things about Generico vs McGuiness but have no ides about the undercard)
*Injustice* (Liked Steen vs McGuiness 2 & 3 but interested in the 1st match,NRC vs Briscoes sounds alright and heard some good about Claudio vs Kota)
*Transform *(Heard the main event was crazy but had a dead crowd throughout and really interest in Claudio vs Aries and Stevens vs Danielson)
*Unscripted 3* (The unscripted thing makes it interesting plus for some reason the NRC vs Briscoes and Stevens sounds at least good to me,have heard some good about Danielson vs Jacobs and first meeting of Black vs Aries dont know about anything about the rest of the card)
*Survival of the Fittest 2007 *(Have never seen a SOTF but this one is interesting me for some reason it might be because of goofy Hero just dont know about the card overall)
*Motor City Madness 2007* (Briscoes vs Aries & Cross dont know what to think Morishima vs Stevens I think sounds alright Generico vs Marifuji sounds really good but havent heard much of this show.)
*Race to the Top Tournament Night 1 or Night 2 *(Sucker for tournaments have heard great things about the finals but what about the rest of the tourney and cards of the two nights.)
*Reborn Again* (Briscoes vs Morishima & WHitmer sounds like it would be alright as well as Marifuji vs Sydal but havent heard anything about this card but there might be a reason)
*This Means War 2* (Hero & Morishima vs McGuiness & Williams sounds like a solid tag match Briscoe vs Claudio I have heard is a great opener Shingo vs Evans could be alright 6 Man Elimination tag match could be hit or miss)
*Survival of the Fittest 2006* (Once again have never seen a SOTF and this one is intriguing to me)
*Glory by Honor V Night 1* (Marifuji & Kenta vs Briscoes,Strong vs Joe,Aries vs Richards,
*Time to Man Up *(This card really looks good but is never talked about Evans vs Danielson sounds good to me.Ultimate Endurance might be alright.And the two main events with Joe vs AJ and Kenta & Davey vs Briscoes sound like maybe 4 star matches to me.


----------



## jawbreaker

Only one of those I've seen is SOTF 07, which was pretty meh.


----------



## KingCrash

*PWG – Battle Of Los Angeles 2009 Night Two*


Brian Kendrick vs. Joey Ryan - ***

Kenny Omega vs. Scott Lost - ***1/2

Brandon Gatson vs. Alex Shelley - ***1/2 

Human Tornado vs. Roderick Strong - ***1/4
_Strong absolutely killed Tornado here._

Austin Aries & The Cutler Brothers vs. Colt Cabana, Johnny Goodtime & Jerome "LTP" Robinson - ***

Kenny Omega vs. Joey Ryan - ***1/2 - ***3/4
_Out of all the matches, this one surprised me the most on how much I liked it._

Brandon Gatson vs. Roderick Strong - ***1/2

*PWG World Tag Team Titles*
The Young Bucks vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico - ****1/4+
_Better then the Final Battle 09 match, and I also now know what Kevin Steen sexual predator would look like. Bucks killed Steen (and his nose) at the end._

*BOLA 2009 Finals/PWG World Title*
Kenny Omega vs. Roderick Strong - ****1/4
_Best match of the tournament outside the tag title match, nice speech by Omega after the match._​


----------



## Rickey

ROH Unified 2006

Colt Cabana vs. Jonny Storm vs. Matt Sydal vs. Spud-3/5

Jimmy Rave vs. Davey Richards-4/5

Claudio Castagnoli vs. BJ Whitmar-3/5

Colt Cabana vs. Chris Hero-2.75/5

Doug Williams/Jody Fleisha vs. Suwa/Go Shiozaki-3.5/5

Robbie Brookaide vs. Chad Collyer-2.5/5

Aries and Strong vs. The Briscoes-5/5

Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness-4.25/5

Great Show pick it up!


----------



## FITZ

Unified is one of the best ROH shows I've ever seen. I was a big fan of Rave/Richards as well but I don't think I would give it **** (or 4/5 as you put it I guess). 

I also think Danielson/Nigel is a high ****3/4 match, I might even bump it up to the full 5 after watching it one more time. Don't disagree with the ratings too much other than having Nigel/Dragon so close to Rave/Richards in the ratings.


----------



## Rickey

TaylorFitz said:


> Unified is one of the best ROH shows I've ever seen. I was a big fan of Rave/Richards as well but I don't think I would give it **** (or 4/5 as you put it I guess).
> 
> I also think Danielson/Nigel is a high ****3/4 match, I might even bump it up to the full 5 after watching it one more time. Don't disagree with the ratings too much other than having Nigel/Dragon so close to Rave/Richards in the ratings.


I enjoyed the Rave/Richards match so much man I just can't explain it, it was such an exciting match. Maybe the 4 stars is a little high but I wouldn't go lower than 3.75, man I loved that match. I felt Danielson/Nigel was good but didn't quite live up to my expectations. Maybe I would have rated it higher if I saw it in 06. I just expected more after seeing the match ratings in the star thread. Thought the tag match before it greatly surpassed it but who knows my ratings could lower or go up the next time I watch the event.


----------



## Sephiroth

KYSeahawks said:


> Just the sale I wanted the Big 10 sale got some extra money so might pick up a couple just need some help which ones should I get between these.
> 
> *Race to the Top Tournament Night 2 *(Sucker for tournaments have heard great things about the finals but what about the rest of the tourney and cards of the two nights.)
> 
> *Glory by Honor V Night 1* (Marifuji & Kenta vs Briscoes,Strong vs Joe,Aries vs Richards,


Only two you mentioned that are good shows. The rest are balls. Just get Night 2 for RTTT and download Briscoes vs. Danielson/McLariat. 

Time to Man Up only has Briscoes vs. Davey/KENTA, but thats maybe ****. Not worth paying $10 for a one show match that is VERY overshadowed by the awesome show the next night. Joe vs. AJ will fucking piss you off. AJ phoned it in. I gave it ** 1/2.

Edit: I love Unified, but the 2nd weekend ROH did on Liverpool just blow both shows out of the water. I'm pisses me off ROH can't do cards like that anymore. Fuck you Pearce.

Edit 2: How much more awesome would FYF: Liverpool/Finale have been if Danielson wasn't still recovering from surgery? Joe/Danielson one last time instead of Joe/Cide would have been fucking awesome.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

BIG thumbs up to PWG on the Sells Out 2 set for giving the viewer the option of watching some 2008 matches in widescreen format. Why WWE doesn't do the same is inexcusable.


----------



## Tarfu

superdupersonic said:


> BIG thumbs up to PWG on the Sells Out 2 set for giving the viewer the option of watching some 2008 matches in widescreen format. Why WWE doesn't do the same is inexcusable.


They were all exclusively shot in widescreen (the matches from ASW6 and BOLA 08) and released in that format. So they weren't originally filmed in full-screen, if that's what you thought.


----------



## Groovemachine

Might take advantage of the $3 FIP sale, and was just wondering about Fallout 2008. Can't see any star ratings for it on the official ratings thread, so can anyone advise me on it? Card doesn't look great but Shiozaki/Strong really appeals to me. Thanks.


----------



## KaijuFan

Groovemachine said:


> Might take advantage of the $3 FIP sale, and was just wondering about Fallout 2008. Can't see any star ratings for it on the official ratings thread, so can anyone advise me on it? Card doesn't look great but Shiozaki/Strong really appeals to me. Thanks.


Even if you were to buy it and be upset, the dvd is 3 bucks man. You can't really complain about any show at that price!


----------



## FITZ

Yeah if you are wondering should I buy this show for $3 than you should buy the show.

Looking at the card it looks pretty solid, I personally didn't pick up Fallout in the sale (I only bought 3 DVD though) but if I was buying more I probably would have.


----------



## kwjr86

KingCrash said:


> *PWG – Battle Of Los Angeles 2009 Night Two*
> 
> 
> Brian Kendrick vs. Joey Ryan - ***
> 
> Kenny Omega vs. Scott Lost - ***1/2
> 
> Brandon Gatson vs. Alex Shelley - ***1/2
> 
> Human Tornado vs. Roderick Strong - ***1/4
> _Strong absolutely killed Tornado here._
> 
> Austin Aries & The Cutler Brothers vs. Colt Cabana, Johnny Goodtime & Jerome "LTP" Robinson - ***
> 
> Kenny Omega vs. Joey Ryan - ***1/2 - ***3/4
> _Out of all the matches, this one surprised me the most on how much I liked it._
> 
> Brandon Gatson vs. Roderick Strong - ***1/2
> 
> *PWG World Tag Team Titles*
> The Young Bucks vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico - ****1/4+
> _Better then the Final Battle 09 match, and I also now know what Kevin Steen sexual predator would look like. Bucks killed Steen (and his nose) at the end._
> 
> *BOLA 2009 Finals/PWG World Title*
> Kenny Omega vs. Roderick Strong - ****1/4
> _Best match of the tournament outside the tag title match, nice speech by Omega after the match._​


Wow looks like another awesome PWG show. Anyway we could get an upload on the semi main and main event matches?


----------



## FITZ

Here's what I have to say about asking for uploads.






BOLA does look pretty awesome this year. 2 ****+ matches and a bunch of matches in the mid to high 3* puts it pretty high on my list of shows that I want to buy.


----------



## S-Mac

Fucking awesome stuff and BOLA looks pretty good looking forward to see Omega vs Ryan for some reason.


----------



## Cleavage

Watch Takeshi Morishima, Naomichi Marufuji & Go Shiozaki vs. Roderick Strong, Rocky Romero & Davey Richards from Southern Navigation, it was a really good match and a great performance by all 6 guys.


----------



## Groovemachine

$3 is incredible by anyone's standards, but it's the $7.95 international shipping that's the issue. Having said that, that brings it to $11 delivered to my door. Yeah I'm being a pussy aren't I. I'll buy it.


----------



## FITZ

You're being an idiot if you only buy one DVD. Either get some ROH DVDs or more FIP DVDs. You already paying $8 for shipping so make sure you buy at least a few FIP DVDs to make it work your while.


----------



## DPETE

Yeah that's the only thing that upsets me about the sales that ROH has. Sometimes shipping ends up being as much as the DVD's cost because the deals are that good.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Tarfu said:


> They were all exclusively shot in widescreen (the matches from ASW6 and BOLA 08) and released in that format. So they weren't originally filmed in full-screen, if that's what you thought.


For some reason the ASW6 matches aren't presented in true widescreen format (as in filling out my entire widescreen monitor). I'm just happy though that at least the BOLA 08 matches are.


----------



## Even Flow

Very surprised that my ROH PWG order has come before my Highspots PWG order. Especially considering I did my ROH order a week after my Highspots order.

Anyway, i'm off to watch The Gentle Art of Making Enemies.


----------



## FITZ

Haven't seen Gentle Art of Making Enemies yet but the card looks very good. It might only have 6 matches but most of them look like they could be really good. 

My order of 38 ROH tapes came in and I'm pretty excited to start watching. Probably going to just start right off with The Era of Honor Begins and work my through all the shows that I got (which is going to take a long ass time for me to get through).


----------



## Even Flow

I enjoyed the show for someone new to PWG and there wasn't a match that I didn't like. Hard to believe too that the show is about 1 + 3/4 hours.

Highspots also has the first 2 Dragon Gate USA shows for sale now, which is good news as it'll save me from eventually ordering it from DGUSA. And as much as I need a new DVD Storage Tower, i'm tempted to put that back a little bit. So I can get the DGUSA shows, BOLA '09 and the Jeff Peterson Memorial Cup in a few weeks.


----------



## FITZ

DVD Storage can get expensive. I have so many tapes and DVDs and it's not cheap to buy that stuff. I don't know where the hell I'm going to put all the ROH tapes I just got. They are currently just sprawled out on my bed and the only place I have room for them is on the floor of my closet...

And only 1 hour and 45 minutes for Gentle Art of Making Enemies. I don't mind short shows but I would have been pissed if I was there live.


----------



## Platt

DVD storage is a nightmare for me lol I basically have a whole wall of my room full of DVDs.


----------



## FITZ

I have 2 big DVD racks, and 3 smaller towers that hold just about everything I have. This new order is giving me some problems. I just counted an I have 378 commercial DVDs/VHS. Throw in everything WCW did from 2000 and 2001, a bunch of PPVs that I ordered and recorded myself, some random tapes that I got as bonuses from various ebay orders, and a few orders worth of IVP discs and I have a lot of wrestling. I actually think it's a pretty impressive wrestling library just because I have so much different stuff. Storage is a bitch though. 

The Era of Honor Begins 

Christopher Street Connection vs. The Hit Squad DUD
I was going with a ¼* for this because it was kind of funny to watch this but than The Hit Squad went and did the Burning Hammer to end the match. Hey, you’re not supposed to end a match a squash match like that!

The Amazing Red vs. Jay Briscoe **1/4
This is how they should have opened the show. Nothing all that special but a fun fast paced match that had a bunch of big spots and got the crowd going

Scoot Andrews vs. Xavier **1/2
Another fun match with good back and forth action. They did a lot of really impressive stuff in the ring and with the exception Andrew botching and nearly landing on his head (which actually look pretty awesome) . 

Quiet Storm vs. Chris Devine vs. Red vs. Brian XL vs. Joel Maximo vs. Jose Maximo **
Spotfest alert. Again another fun and fast paced match. Kind of sloppy and virtually no structure prevented me from giving this a better rating. 


Spanky and Ikaika Loa vs. Michael Shane and Oz **¾
Another solid match. Much less of a spotfest than most of the other matches which was a good change. The fact that only the winner got a contract also made this a little more interesting.

Eddie Guerrero vs. Super Crazy ***
Very good match. More back and forth fast paced stuff and a quick match. It had the same feel as the other matches on the card but it was done better than everything else so far.

Bryan Danielson vs. Low-Ki vs. Christopher Daniels ****
Pretty crazy stuff here. Just another fast paced stiff match that was easy to watch. Couldn’t ask for more with a main event.

Overall it was a relatively enjoyable show that didn’t take me too long to get through (around 2 hours I think). I’m aware that the newer version of the DVD has some more matches on it but since they weren’t on my DVD I can’t really review them. I highly doubt I missed much anyway. The show had a bunch of fun quick matches and than it delivered a great main event. A solid undercard and at least one great match is all I can really ask for from a show, especially an indy one.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I know that Eddie came pretty damn close to just walking out as he was disgusted with all the sloppy spot monkeys on the show.


----------



## FITZ

I can see where he was coming from. A lot of the guys were sloppy but I still enjoyed most of the spotfests. I didn't give them all great ratings. Sometimes it's nice just to sit back and watch guys go crazy for 7 minutes. Hopefully things get better as I go on with my ROH shows as I can easily see myself getting tired of the style that the undercard works. But as long as they keep up the great main events I'll be happy.


----------



## The REAL MP

Wrestling Forum newbie here, although not an IWC newbie at all.

Question: has anyone seen the Evolve DVD yet? Thinking about picking it up and was just curious about video and/or match quality. 

Thanks guys, I read this thread daily for second opinions on what to buy, and all your help is much appreciated.


----------



## KaijuFan

The REAL MP said:


> Wrestling Forum newbie here, although not an IWC newbie at all.
> 
> Question: has anyone seen the Evolve DVD yet? Thinking about picking it up and was just curious about video and/or match quality.
> 
> Thanks guys, I read this thread daily for second opinions on what to buy, and all your help is much appreciated.


Welcome to WF!
I believe Evolve already released a youtube video advertising the dvd with a bit of a preview for three matches.


I love the style that was shown during the video so I'll have to nab it once it releases.


----------



## The REAL MP

You know, I just realized that it shipped on Monday, so I guess no one has probably seen it yet. Not exactly the best first question I could've picked...

Anyway, keep it in my mind whenever you guys do get around to watching it. I've heard early MOTYC for Richards/Ibushi so I'll probably buy it anyway (plus there's the historical value, even if Evolve tanks within 6 months), but I always like to hear other opinions.


----------



## Rickey

*ROH Final Battle 2008*

Kenny Omega vs. Claudio Castagnoli-2.5/5

Chris Hero vs. Necro Butcher vs. Jerry Lynn vs. Rhett Titus-2/5

Kevin Steen and El Generico vs. Jimmy Jacobs and Delirious-2.75/5

The American Wolves and Shiozaki vs. Brent Albright, Roderick Strong and Eric Stevens-3/5

Sasaki and Nakajima vs. The Briscoe Brothers-3.25/5

Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries-4.25/5

McGuinness vs. Marufagi-4/5

Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima-3.75/5


----------



## musdy

Finally getting a credit card!!!


----------



## KaijuFan

welcome to debt, get a name tag and enjoy your stay.


----------



## Meteora2004

I lost three auctions in a row earlier, for The 100th Show, Vendetta II and Chaos at the Cow Palace, in that order. I NEED The 100th Show; too bad I won't break my $20 rule in order to get it.


----------



## The REAL MP

I saw those. I just slept on Glory By Honor VI Night 2, which went for 11.50, and Bound for Hate which went for SIX FIFTY. Totally forgot I was bidding on them and really kicking myself for it right now.


----------



## FITZ

I would recommend the Evolve DVD. I was there live so I probably thought it was better than everyone else will but I can say that the style was a lot of fun to watch. Very stiff matches with some great spots thrown in. None of the matches really dragged and even though the card had like 11 matches it still wasn't that long of a show. 

And yeah Davey/Ibushi was pretty awesome. It very well could end up as a MOTCY.


----------



## kwjr86

Meteora2004 said:


> I lost three auctions in a row earlier, for The 100th Show, Vendetta II and Chaos at the Cow Palace, in that order. I NEED The 100th Show; too bad I won't break my $20 rule in order to get it.


Don't know if you're willing to Pay ROH shipping fees but they just put up 6 copies of Chaos at the Cow Palace: http://www.rohwrestling.com/shoponline.asp?point=moreinfo&catid=161&id=2488


----------



## kwjr86

Just got BOLA 2009 can't wait to watch it seems like forever since the shows happened.


----------



## seancarleton77

The mother fuckers said up to 21 days for delivery on the release date, so it should come anytime now.


----------



## Even Flow

My Highspots PWG order came earlier and I had to pay £13 extra


----------



## Platt

Thats why I avoid Highspots at all costs.



> TAKE 35% OFF YOUR ORDER!!!
> 
> You can now save 35% off your order on almost all items listed at ROHWrestling.com with no minimum purchase. This sale includes DVD's, tickets, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to almost all upcoming live ROH events.
> 
> To redeem your 35% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: weekend into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.
> 
> *Tickets for "The Big Bang" live in Charlotte, NC on April 3rd are NOT included in this sale!!!
> 
> Offer ends on Monday, March 8th at 10am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. DVD Subscription Packages and Gift Certificates are the only items NOT included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases or previously placed orders. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.


----------



## FITZ

Could have saved a good deal of money if I had waited on my order. All my FIP DVDs are still in stock and a dollar less. My seats are 35% off and they dropped the 4th price for the NYC by another $5. I think I probably would have saved an extra $10 or $12 with the sale. Still happy with my order but not as happy as I was when I got it earlier today.

At least I ended up in the section I wanted to sit in (sec. A) and I even manged to get the aisle seats so we can slide the chairs over a foot or so and I don't have to be uncomfortably close to the guy next to me.


----------



## DPETE

Gonna cash in on that current ROH sale.

Finally got some spare cash saved which means it's time to blow it all on DVD's.


----------



## FITZ

Can't blame you on that one. Spare cash is usually spent on DVDs, tickets, or gas get me to the place where the tickets are for. 

As far as going to shows goes Upstate New York is pretty annoying. It's not far away enough from places in Jersey and NYC to make it not worth the trip but it's not like it's a 15 minute drive either. 

Going to start the Round Robin Challenge tonight from ROH. I know there will be at least 3 good matches but I;m expectations aren't all that high beyond the actual Round Robin matches.


----------



## Devildude

*PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2009:*

1. The Cutler Brothers (Brandon & Dustin Cutler) vs. Malachi "CK" Jackson & Ryan Taylor - ****1/4*

2. Scott Lost vs. Jerome "LTP" Robinson - ***3/4*

3. Human Tornado vs. Matt Jackson - ****1/2*

4. Colt "Boom Boom" Cabana vs. Joey Ryan - *****

5. Johnny Goodtime vs. Roderick Strong - ****1/2+*

6. Brandon Gatson vs. Nick Jackson - *****

7. Austin Aries vs. Brian Kendrick - ***1/2*

8. Kenny Omega vs. "Mr. Wrestling" Kevin Steen ****1/4*

9. El Generico vs. Alex Shelley - ****3/4*

_*Solid opening night setting up Night Two, but considering the ridiculously high standards PWG have set themselves in the prior 2009 events it was a slight step-down with the absence of a standout match and a couple of sub-par ones. By no means disappointing, just don't pick this up over the majority of the 2009 shows before this.*_


----------



## musdy

DPETE said:


> Gonna cash in on that current ROH sale.
> 
> Finally got some spare cash saved which means it's time to blow it all on DVD's.


Same here since I just got my credit card.


----------



## Even Flow

It's Davey vs Eddie in the finals of the TV Title tournament.


----------



## Meteora2004

Wow, I forgot the TV tapings were even happening this weekend.


----------



## Devildude

X-Static said:


> It's Davey vs Eddie in the finals of the TV Title tournament.


It's almost worth digging up the old TV Title thread just to rub it into the people who said there was no chance of the Wolves meeting in the final.

Almost.

Please let someone bump it for me.


----------



## Tarfu

Just realized that if there ever was a chance for me to get a few FIP DVDs, it's now ($4 per show + 35% off). Now all I need is someone to recommend me some shit. I know all the best stuff's gone by now, but hey, life's a bitch.


----------



## Even Flow

So yeah, Eddie won the title. And this is the title:


----------



## Platt

Yay for Eddie.


----------



## KingKicks

Glad Eddie won the belt.


----------



## Martyn

Whats your ratings for ROH Glory By Honor VIII : The Final Countdown, especially for the main event ?


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

It should have been a good match for the final and it's good to see Eddie has won as i didn't want Davey to win.


----------



## Cleavage

congratulations to Eddie, but that best is ugly.

http://www.411mania.com/wrestling/news/131858/ROH-on-HDNet-Taping-Results-(Spoilers).htm

here are the rest to the results from the TV tapings.


----------



## FITZ

There are a bunch of ratings in the indy DVD Star Ratings Thread for GBH VIII, and just about every ROH show for that matter. 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/350622-official-dvd-star-ratings-thread.html

Finished with my second ROH show, 2 down 40 to go!

ROH Round Robin Challenge

Just a side note I only have the RF Video (the original) version of the DVD so it doesn’t have all the matches on it. 

Christopher Daniels vs. Bryan Danielson ***¾
Great opener with good technical wrestling shown. It was fun to see Danielson at such an early stage in his career. Even though he was still very good it was funny to see him set up for the elbow strikes but not go for them and instead do a submission hold. 

Da Hit Squad vs. Towel Boy and Prince Nana ½*
If you enjoy the Hit Squad beating people up than this match is or. I gave it the ½* just because towel boy took a lot of punishment

Low-Ki vs. Christopher Daniels ***¾
Another awesome match out of the Round Robin Challenge. Good mix of stiff and technical wrestling. 

Spanky vs. Jay Briscoe ***
It wasn’t a total spotfest and was pretty enjoyable to watch. I’m not sure if Spanky bladed for no reason or if I missed when he actually got busted open.

Devine Storm vs. SAT vs. Red and Brian XL **½ 
Lots of spots but it wasn’t as sloppy as their last match all 6 had at Era of Honor Begins. Good ending where we saw Red and Brian XL start arguing of who would get the pinfall and ended up losing the match because of that. At least it set up a storyline with these guys so maybe they can stop having spotfests

Bryan Danielson vs. Low-Ki ****1/4
Simply put an early classic in ROH. Some of the best technical wrestling that I’ve seen in a very long time during the first half the match. It was great to see 6 or 7 counters in the same submission and the way they were always fighting over position made it that much better. The second half of the match went away from the technical wrestling a little bit and became more of an “I’m going to kill you” kind of thing. The match lasted about 30 minutes and it never had a boring spot. 

I really enjoyed this show. 3 great matches out of the Round Robin Tournament and the rest of the card was solid. Very underrated show as early ROH shows are usually considered to be not so great. The fact that this DVD version doesn’t have every match might make it better as I didn’t have to sit through some matches that were bound to be bad.


----------



## seabs

*Eddie doesn't seem like the right guy to be the first champ at all. He's better in singles action than some people will ever give him credit for, but he's a much better tag wrestler and that's where he should focus. Davey vs Eddie for the final is at least something interesting.*


----------



## FITZ

Wouldn't be surprised if we see Davey go after the World Title soon so having Eddie as the TV Champion gives him something to do while Davey is busy in the world title scene. Would be kind of cool to see Eddie as TV Champ and Davey as World Champion at the same time. 

Edwards might not even hold onto the title that long. Based on the name I get the impression that the title will be defended often on ROH's TV show so he might only end up having it for a month or two.


----------



## musdy

Has the first Supercard of Honor been part of big ten sale??? If not I'll pick it up during this current sale.


----------



## Meteora2004

musdy said:


> Has the first Supercard of Honor been part of big ten sale??? If not I'll pick it up during this current sale.


I got it during a Big Ten Sale back in 2007, but I don't think I've seen it on there more than a couple times since then.


----------



## Cleavage




----------



## Devildude

*PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2009 - Night Two:*

1. Brian Kendrick vs. Joey Ryan - *****

2. Kenny Omega vs. Scott Lost - ****3/4*

3. Brandon Gatson vs. Alex Shelley - ****1/2*

4. Human Tornado vs. Roderick Strong - ****1/4+*

5. Austin Aries & The Cutler Brothers vs. Colt Cabana & Johnny Goodtime & Jerome "LTP" Robinson - ****1/4*

6. Kenny Omega vs. Joey Ryan - ****1/2+*

7. Brandon Gatson vs. Roderick Strong - *****

8. The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) vs. "Mr. Wrestling" Kevin Steen & El Generico - *****1/2*

9. Kenny Omega vs. Roderick Strong - *****1/4*
*
I'm gonna hand this one over to Edge for the recommendation. "Spear Watch Watch Watch Watch Watch Watch Watch Watch Watch Watch"*


----------



## jawbreaker

I'm most of the way through Night 1 at the moment, and I have to say, Human Tornado vs. Matt Jackson would be a late addition to my 2009 MOTYC list if I graded on pure entertainment value.


----------



## KaijuFan

KaijuFan's Stoned Reviews:
PWG - 99

Scorpio Sky and Los Luchas vs Scott Lost and the Cutler Bros: ***

Byran Danielson vs Chuck Taylor: *** 1/2. I lol'd.

B-Boy vs Joey Ryan: ***. So we have this metrosexual vs Homicide Beta. Loved the spot where B-Boy no sold JR's forearm and punched him out. Surprisingly good.

Sonjay Dutt vs Roderick Strong: ** 7/8. 
Nothing remarkable other than the finishing sequence which made my pop.

Kenny Omega vs Davey Richards: ****. This had everything I wanted in a wrestling match and done to nearly perfect ability. For a good two minuets Kenny Omega just tries to get Davey Richards to run the ropes so he can trip him up while on the outside. Eventually it happens, to no one's surprise. And it was hilarious. I want more of this wrestling.

Tyler Black vs El Specifico: ****. I hate Tyler Black. But Fuck was he awesome in this match. I don't remember much of what happened, but I remember enjoying the hell out of it.

PWG Title:
Chris Hero (c) vs Austin Aries: *** 1/7. If I was sober I would have been bored with this, however I'm stoned and enjoyed it. Hero and Aries traded their usual spots and did a fairly good job of pacing however something felt off. No wonder. They're wrestling again tomorrow night.

PWG Tag Title:
Young Bucks (c) vs MCMG: **** 3/19: I loved this. Moar! 

The show went by extremely fast, despite having 8 matches. I really recommend it, not a single match is boring and uninteresting.


----------



## Rickey

musdy said:


> Has the first Supercard of Honor been part of big ten sale??? If not I'll pick it up during this current sale.


yea I got it during a big ten sale in 2009


----------



## Tarfu

KaijuFan said:


> PWG Title:
> Chris Hero (c) vs Austin Aries: *** 1/7. If I was sober I would have been bored with this, however I'm stoned and enjoyed it. Hero and Aries traded their usual spots and did a fairly good job of pacing however something felt off. No wonder. *They're wrestling again tomorrow night.*


It's actually just a mistake on the DVD, Hero defended against Cabana at One Hundred.

By the way, Ninety Nine is sold out. That's kinda impressive. What was the last show to go OOP?


----------



## erikstans07

I purchased Sells Out II friday and pre-ordered Kurt RussellMania today. Can't wait to get those.

Also, would anyone like any single matches uploaded from BOLA 09 night 2?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

After skimming through the awesome Sells Out 2 set, I can't help but think what should be on Vol. 3 when it comes out in 2011. Here's what I'd include:

*The Debut Show – July 26, 2003*
AJ Styles vs. Frankie Kazarian

*An Inch Longer Than Average – November 15, 2003*
CM Punk vs. Samoa Joe

*Uncanny X-Mas – December 18, 2004*
PWG Title Shot Match
Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson

*All Star Weekend Night 1 – April 1, 2005*
Bryan Danielson vs. James Gibson

*All Star Weekend Night 2 - April 2, 2005*
X-Division Title Match
Christopher Daniels vs. Chris Hero

*Beyond the Thunderdome – March 18, 2006*
Tag Titles Match
Super Dragon & Davey Richards vs. AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels

*Threemendous – July 16, 2006*
Cape Fear vs. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli

*All Star Weekend IV Night 1 – November 17, 2006*
Motor City Machine Guns vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black

*70|30 – March 24, 2007*
Alex Shelley vs. Rocky Romero

*All Star Weekend V Night 1 – April 7, 2007*
Low Ki vs. Davey Richards

*All Star Weekend VI Night 1 – April 7, 2007*
PWG Title Match
El Generico vs. PAC

*Roger Dorn Night – June 10, 2007*
PWG Title Match
El Generico vs. Kevin Steen vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Davey Richards

*BOLA 2007 Night 2 – September 1, 2007*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Davey Richards

*BOLA 2007 Night 3 - September 2, 2007*
CIMA vs. Shingo

*European Vacation II Night 1: France – October 14, 2007*
PWG Title Match
Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries

*All Star Weekend VI Night 1 – January 5, 2008*
Young Bucks vs. Speed Muscle

*Life During Wartime – July 5, 2008*
Chris Bosh vs. Scorpio Sky

*BOLA 2008 Night 2 – November 2, 2008*
Chris Hero vs. Bryan Danielson

*Express Written Consent – February 21, 2009*
Young Bucks & Paul London vs. Joey Ryan, Scott Lost, & Karl Anderson

*100 – April 12, 2009*
Bryan Danielson vs. Kenny Omega

*Threemendous II – July 31, 2009*
Young Bucks vs. 2 Skinny Black Guys

*Guerre Sans Frontieres – September 4, 2009*
Young Bucks & Brian Kendrick vs. CIMA & Motor City Machine Guns

*BOLA 2009 Night 1 – November 20, 2009*
Alex Shelley vs. El Generico

*Kurt Russell Mania – January 30, 2010*
Rob Van Dam vs. Chris Hero vs. Roderick Strong

*As the Worm Turns – February 27, 2010*
PWG Title Match
Kenny Omega vs. Davey Richards


----------



## KaijuFan

KaijuFan's Stoned Reviews:
PWG - 100

PWG Tag titles:
Young Bucks (c) vs Cutler Brothers: *** 1/9. Fun and fast paced, just the way an opener should be. The Cutlers looked great.

Scott Lost vs Roderick Strong: *** 4/8. Stiff strikes the entire time, slightly sloppy in parts but enjoyable throughout.

Bryan Danielson vs Kenny Omega: ****. Omega and weed just mixes together so incredibly well.

Paul London vs Joey Ryan: ***. Nothing mind blowing other than London's attire. I like Ryan more and more every time I see him.

Austin Aries, Human Tornado, and Chuck Taylor vs B-Boy, Candice LeRae, and Scorpio Sky: *** 5/9. Aries played a creepy pedophile to a T. I don't know what that says about him, but he did it with flying color. 

Tyler Black vs Davey Richards: *** 6/6. For some reason, Tyler Black is getting more and more watchable. It could be that he worked two amazing wrestlers in one weekend though. 

Sonjay Dutt vs El Generico: ** 3/9. Alright match, five star commentary. Wait till American Dragon and Davey Richards tell you about the road stories with Pat O'Conner from 56!

PWG World Title:
Chris Hero (c) vs Colt "Austin Aries" Caban: ** 8/7. Average, both seemed to be holding back a bit. I was expecting a bit more to the finish, but I guess with all the other spots all night, this match ended on a low end just because they didn't have a needlessly long finisher battle. 

I think I liked 99 more overall, but 100 had more individual moments I could point out and rave about.


----------



## smitlick

picked up these in 35% off
Shimmer Vol 26
FIP - Third Anniversary Show
FIP - Fallout 2008

couldnt help myself plus the Shimmer DVD i plan on having signed by Cheerleader Melissa/Alissa Flash when she comes to Aus..


----------



## FITZ

Stoned reviews are pretty awesome. The fractions confuse me but I imagine they make sense to you, or at least they did when you gave them out. Haven't seen 99 or 100 but next time I decide some PWG stuff they should make the cut. I really want to see both Danielson matches from the weekend. 

Going to start my non stoned review of Night of Appreciation now. I don't know how long the show is so I may or may bot get the ratings up tonight.


----------



## Spartanlax

One day Kaiju, we're sharing some bong rips and watching indy wrasslin'.


----------



## KaijuFan

I'll hold you to it Spartan. Nothing like watching Indy wrestling with a bit of bud.

Then we can have a match, I can't run the ropes so hot but I'll sell like a jewish stock broker. I can only imagine the spots we'd be able to think of stoned, various chain combinations that are needlessly long that end in a front kravat.


----------



## musdy

My order from the 35% sale:
All Star Weekend 7 Night 2
Double Feature II
Heatstroke 2007 Night 1
Unstoppable 2007
Dangerous Intentions 2007
Best of CM Punk Vol. 3
Speed of Sound
Strong vs. Evans
100
Battle of Los Angeles 2005	
Glory By Honor VIII: The Final Countdown
The Omega Effect
Supercard of Honor III


----------



## Platt

couple of new releases out

SoCal Showdown- Los Angeles, CA 1/29/10 (DVD-Preorder)


Spoiler: Worst ROH cover ever!!!















This title is scheduled to begin shipping March 11th!!!

1. Colt Cabana & El Generico vs. Scott Lost & Scorpio Sky
2. Anything Goes Match: Erick Stevens vs. Necro Butcher
3. Pick 6 Series Match: (6) Roderick Strong vs. Delirious
4. Pick 6 Series Match: (5) Tyler Black vs. Joey Ryan
5. Jerry Lynn vs. Kenny King
6. Pick 6 Series Match: (2) Kevin Steen vs. Human Tornado
7. Non Title Match: ROH World Champion Austin Aries vs. Jushin "Thunder" Lyger
8. The American Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) and The Kings of Wrestling (Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli) vs. ROH World Tag Team Champions Jay & Mark Briscoe and The Young Bucks

DVD Bonus:
-Wrestle Reunion Special Attraction Match: Larry Zbyszko vs. Scott Taylor
-Video Wire 2/9/10

Contains two audio tracks to watch this DVD with:
-surround sound with commentary
-surround sound without commentary


SHIMMER- WOMEN ATHLETES Vol. 27 (DVD)








Features MsChif vs. Nikki Roxx for the SHIMMER Title; Ayako Hamada vs. Mercedez Martinez; LuFisto vs. Amazing Kong; plus more.
1. Tenille vs. Malia Hosaka
2. Allison Danger vs. Kellie Skater
3. Daffney & Rachel Summerlyn vs. "The International Home Wrecking Crew" Rain & Jetta with Lacey
4. Portuguese Princess Ariel vs. Cat Power
5. Asley Lane & Nevaeh vs. Wesna Busic & Melanie Cruise
6. Cheerleader Melissa vs. Nicole Matthews
7. Jessie McKay vs. Sara Del Rey
8. LuFisto vs. Amazing Kong
9. Ayako Hamada vs. Mercedez Martinez
10. SHIMMER Title Match: MsChif vs. Nikki Roxx

Bonus Match: MsChif vs. LuFisto
*Vol. 26 SHIMMER Title Match with commentary


----------



## KaijuFan

That SHIMMER card is STACKED, totally ordering it whenever I possess money.


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

Thats show looks so good but the cover is terrible. It's kind of like the Danielson best of DVD but maybe even worse.


----------



## Devildude

Well at least one of those DVD releases has me excited.

Protip: It's not the first one.


----------



## erikstans07

> EVOLVE 1 DVD Now Shipping
> 
> The highly anticipated "EVOLVE 1: Ibushi vs. Richards" DVD is now in stock and shipping. You can order now in the www.EVOLVEwrestling.com Shop or by calling 267-519-9744. The DVD is region 0, which means it will play and ship anywhere in the world. We are pleased to be able to offer this DVD at the low price of just $15. Pre-orders started going out last Saturday.
> 
> Check out this preview video: www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfcUqXNc2-I
> 
> Get in on the ground floor with wrestling's newest brand. See the difference for yourself with 11 matches including the must see Kota Ibushi vs. Davey Richards main event and show stealing TJP vs. Munenori Sawa battle. Get ready for action with a talented and hungry roster. Fresh matches, intense combat and a different presentation make EVOLVE that something new you've been searching for. This DVD takes you into the locker room for candid comments from the EVOLVE roster. Join us at the start of this new DVD series and see this exciting card:
> 
> 1) Bobby Fish vs. Kyle O'Reilly
> 2) Chuck Taylor vs. Cheech
> 3) Arik Cannon vs. Ricochet
> 4) Dark City Fight Club vs. Aeroform
> 5) Mercedes Martinez vs. Niya
> 6) Silas Young vs. Brad Allen
> 7) Jimmy Jacobs vs. Kenn Doane
> 8) Special Appearance by Tommy Dreamer
> 9) Johnny Gargano vs. Chris Dickinson
> 10) Munenori Sawa vs. TJP
> 11) Mike Quackenbush, Hallowicked & Frightmare vs. Gran Akuma, Icarus &am p; Brodie Lee
> 12) Kota Ibushi vs. Davey Richards
> 
> Check out our package deal with the 2009 Jeff Peterson Memorial Double DVD set and save money. This is the official pre-cursor to EVOLVE.
> 
> Act now in the EVOLVEwrestling.com Shop or by calling 267-519-9744 and witness EVOLVE for yourself. Join us for the start of it all.





Spoiler: EVOLVE 1 Cover















The package deal is EVOLVE 1 and The Jeff Peterson Memorial Cup together for $30.


----------



## The REAL MP

Kind of pissed that they waited until right after the 35% sale ended to release the SoCal Showdown pre-order. That's the only newer DVD I need, so the inevitable Buy Whatever Get Whatever sale isn't very helpful.

Also, that cover is just horrid.


----------



## jawbreaker

I refuse to believe the same company that made several quite good covers in the recent past made that cover.

The EVOLVE cover is okay I guess. They're better at photo editing than video, at least.

EDIT: ROH canceled the 4/10 Edison show, and postponed the 4/9 Boston show until September. Hey, maybe now I'll be able to go.


----------



## KaijuFan

jawbreaker said:


> EDIT: ROH canceled the 4/10 Edison show, and postponed the 4/9 Boston show until September.


Alright, I've said it a million times already but, fuck ROH. That's the 2nd time in a row the Boston show got postponed.


----------



## jawbreaker

I realize this has to suck for people in Boston, who will now go nearly a full year without an ROH show, but depending on my college choice, and where I get in, and whether I have any money at that point in time, I may be able to go in September.


----------



## FITZ

With my 20/20 hindsight I'm not too surprised that they are canceling the Edison show and postponing the Boston show. The shows would have been less than a month away and no talent had even been announced. I'm just annoyed that I have to hold onto the tickets that I bought it December. 

I had fully planned to go to the show in February, but instead I will be going to the show in September and when that rolls around, I will have ordered my tickets almost 9 months ago. 

Now that I think about it my brother will be playing football and the 10th is a Friday night so there is no way he will be able to go. And if it's homecoming weekend for his school (and my former school) I won't miss that either. I might have to sell my front row tickets which would suck because I was really looking forward to sitting front row an ROH show.


----------



## smitlick

that annoys me that they seem to always bring out new stuff after a good sale.. especially as i would have purcharsed Shimmer 27 as well.


----------



## jawbreaker

Fuck dude, my soon-to-be former school probably won't even be open yet on September 10th. You really think that's going to be homecoming weekend?


----------



## FITZ

Maybe not, didn't realize that school might not start until the 8th for them so that won't happen. I thought we had it pretty early last year but I don't think they would have the game on the 3rd day of school. 

And the more I look at the card the more I want to order Evolve 1 even though I was there. It just seems the more I think about the show the better it gets in my mind. Not all shows are like that, in fact most are the opposite way around for me as the more I think about them the worse the show seem to get for me. I wouldn't be shocked at all of Ibushi/Richards ends up as a MOTYC. The final 3 matches on the card were all amazing.


----------



## Platt

this is going to be an awesome shoot http://highspots.tv/london-kendrick-shoot-interview-preview/


----------



## erikstans07

Wow that looks sweeeeeeeeeet.

LOVE that London was smoking a blunt at the beginning of that preview.


----------



## Tarfu

Highspots has an on-demand site? How did I not know about this... Full PWG, CZW and IWA:MS matches for free in good quality is pretty damn great.



jawbreaker said:


> I refuse to believe the same company that made several quite good covers in the recent past made that cover.


If you mean the latest ROH cover, it's not the same company making the covers (and if by recent past you mean pre-TFC Tour covers). SoCal Showdown is by far one of the better covers, although it's still fugly. But by the standards of 2010 ROH, it's decent.


----------



## KaijuFan

I will be buying that shoot, they should just have a camera with them at all times and release footage periodically.


----------



## smitlick

Lol the on demand thing at highspots isn't free..


----------



## S-Mac

Looks like an awesome shoot loved kendrick and London at the start of the video.


----------



## Tarfu

smitlick said:


> Lol the on demand thing at highspots isn't free..


Just watched PAC vs. Generico from ASW5, so I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## smitlick

Link me cause all i've found is the pay area bit with a heap of shows and prices..


----------



## S-Mac

yeah i noticed that it was free aswell watched a few PWG matches very good video quality aswell.


----------



## Tarfu

smitlick said:


> Link me cause all i've found is the pay area bit with a heap of shows and prices..


Oh yeah, I think you were talking about the Video Downloads section. 

Anyway: http://highspots.tv/


----------



## smitlick

Yeah it was. Thanks for the link hadn't seen that before.


----------



## FITZ

Nice find with Highspots on Demand. Don't know if it's such a great idea that they have full matches there. With some of the PWG matches they put up there are some shows that I don't think I will end up getting now.


----------



## KaijuFan

KaijuFan's Stoned Reviews:
PWG - DDT4 (2009)

As I continue to work my way through PWG 2K9, we're getting into the meat of the year with their annual tag team tournament. This year the Young Bucks were entered and also forced to defend the tag titles in addition to each tournament match they're in. Pack a bowl and let's dive in!

*Joey Ryan and Scott Lost vs Bryan Danielson and Roderick Strong:
*** 8/7*
Holy shit has Roderick Strong evolved(all puns will be pardoned from this point onward)! The man is just a perfect looking wrestler. Crazy finish capped off a wonderfully woven match. If that makes any sense.

*Men of Low Moral Fiber vs Dark & Lovely:
*** + 1*
Everything about this was amazing, the Street Fighter spot, the double grenade, and the finishing sequence were just perfect. Kenny Omega continues to enhance my high.
*
PWG Tag Team Titles:
The Young Bucks (c) vs The Cutler Bros.
2(2/2) + 1(1/2) + (-4) + 5 = My rating.*
There's a really hot chick with black hair in the 3rd row of hardcam. The match featured some brain numbing spots, but I couldn't help but feel that I'd already seen this match. The Cutlers are really starting to make a name for themselves, I've been impressed from every outing they've had.

I really don't know what my rating is because I didn't even do the formula given, so if you really want to know, do the math. 
*
Malachi Jackson vs Phoenix Star:
** 5/10*
Meh, Malachi is noticeably new and seems his boots don't fit. Spots all over, and his boots are just too big. 
*
PWG Tag Team Titles:
The Young Bucks (c) vs Men of Low Moral Fiber:
***** Star Frog Splash*
Yeah, someone stop the internets, someone gave out a 5 star rating for a match no one else ever thought to give. Whatever. There were three pinfalls were I thought the match was over and it just intensified. I've never seen a crowd more outrageous than the one in Reseda for this match. While I hated what finished the match, the overall performance was mind melting.

Like, when Mat got that huge combo done to him, he should not have run around the ring before planting Omega with the Finlay roll. He should have been aching and in pain the entire time. But honestly, I don't give a shit. The match blew me away regardless. Afterall, isn't what this really is all about? Watching a performance of athletes entertain us to the point of excitement. I think it is, and fuck, when you're blasted it's all the more believable. 
*
Bryan Danielson and Roderick Strong vs Motor City Machine Guns:
registered 5 on the rector scale.*
Alright, now I know I'm starting to lose the faith of fellow raters, two five star matches in a row? My reputation is in jeopardy now. Well I was just thinking to myself how far Roderick and Shelley come. I remember them wrestling each other in 2005 and to see them only four years later, they're 200% better than before.

The same goes for when Danielson and Sabin were in the ring together. They both evolved quite a lot in the past four years. Watching this was like watching wrestling for the first time again. I was horrified and amazed. By far the greatest pure wrestling tag match I've ever seen. And this is the difference between this 5 star and the previous, the last one was solely because the entertainment was so astronomically high. This was because it was a beautiful display of the sport of professional wrestling.
*
PWG Championship:
Chris Hero (c) vs Joey Ryan:
****

The reason Hero isn't in the WWE is because the WWE is hiring actors now. There was some botching, not going to lie, but the overall effect was there. In fact, one of the botches actually added to the match. Joey Ryan continues to be awesome and Hero continues to win me over with his title reign.
*
PWG Tag Titles:
Young Bucks (c) vs Bryan Danielson and Roderick Strong:
*** 1/2
*
Alright, the ending pissed me off. I know I argued with someone before about giving it a bad rating and I now take it back. The match itself was stunning and I legit thought the Bucks were going to die, they were mauled. However the ending is just so upsetting I just can't really be too positive on it.


----------



## jawbreaker

You gave Young Bucks vs. Cutlers ***1/2 btw.

And while I wouldn't give either of the two matches you gave ***** that high of a rating, I won't argue with either, because both were fantastically fun matches.


----------



## The REAL MP

Nice take on DDT4. Still my favorite PWG show of 2009, although I haven't seen BOLA yet. I must say, PWG and weed (and a good beer or two, or twelve) go together like peanut butter and chocolate. Which you might need on hand if you mix the two together.

And I wouldn't call MOLMF vs. Bucks a five star match or anything, but it was definitely one of my favorites of the year and I'm glad to see you liked it. The rematch could have been better, but there are a couple booking and Omega goofs that keep it from reaching that level. I don't know if you've made it to that show or not (Against the Grain) but you'll see what I mean.


----------



## KaijuFan

I totally agree about some botches on Omega's part effecting the overall experience, but the fun was just to overwhelming for it to bother me. I haven't seen Against The Grain yet as I'm trying to watch all of PWG 2009 in order (minus The Gentle Art of Making Enemies), but I'll get to it soon enough.

I'm not much of a drinker, MP, but I may just have to drink a 4loco or something before the next show.


----------



## erikstans07

jawbreaker, actually, I believe Mr. Kaiju gave Bucks/Cutlers a *****1/2.

2(2/2) is 3
1(1/2) is 1.5
so there's 4.5
minus 4 is .5
plus 5 is 5.5

lol. anyway, stoned reviews keep getting better.


----------



## peep4life

The stoned reviews make me want to start smoking again, because whenever i write my blackout reviews they are so incoherent I never post them.


----------



## -Mystery-

http://highspots.tv/london-kendrick-shoot-interview-preview/

HIGH AS A MOTHERFUCKERS. 

I'm buying.


----------



## FITZ

Just watched Danielson/Omega from PWG 100 and I loved the match. I was laughing my ass off during the entire match. The "never under spot" followed by an enzuigiri was one of the funniest things I've ever seen in a wrestling ring. This was also one of the few times that the PWG fans made the match better instead of just annoying me like they do more times than they should.

I take back my former comment about Highspots free on demand making me less likely to buy DVDs as I now really want to see this match with Excalibur's commentary.


----------



## jawbreaker

Oh god, Excalibur and Hero made that match even funnier. For example:

Omega: ... because your name, is my name too.
Excalibur: Amazing! What a revelation!
Hero: SOMEBODY CALL MELTZER!


----------



## jawbreaker

erikstans07 said:


> jawbreaker, actually, I believe Mr. Kaiju gave Bucks/Cutlers a *****1/2.
> 
> 2(2/2) is 3
> 1(1/2) is 1.5
> so there's 4.5
> minus 4 is .5
> plus 5 is 5.5
> 
> lol. anyway, stoned reviews keep getting better.


2(2/2) can be rewritten as 2(1), which can be rewritten as 2*1. 1(1/2) therefore can be rewritten as .5. So there's the difference.

I don't smoke or do drugs of any sort, but damn does PWG and weed ever sound like a great combination.


----------



## The REAL MP

I don't know how anyone could watch PWG without the commentary. I'm sure it's still good, but that's the best commentary I've heard this side of Heenan/Monsoon.

Chikara goes really well with weed too, unsurprisingly. Somebody needs to get Mantis Black on color (or whatever he does) and Excalibur on play-by-play together for some kind of super world-beating commentary dream team.


----------



## seabs

*PWG BOLA 2009*

*Night 1*

*Cutler Brothers vs Malachi Jackson & Ryan Taylor*
_**1/2_

*Scott Lost vs Jerome "LTP" Robinson*
_**1/4_

*Human Tornado vs Matt Jackson*
_***_

*Colt Cabana vs Joey Ryan*
_**3/4_

*Roderick Strong vs Johnny Goodtime*
_***1/2_

*Brandon Gatson vs Nick Jackson*
_**1/2_

*Austin Aries vs Brian Kendrick*
_*1/2_

*Alex Shelley vs El Generico*
_***1/2+_

*Night 2*

*Joey Ryan vs Brian Kendrick*
_***1/4_

*Kenny Omega vs Scott Lost*
_***1/2_

*Alex Shelley vs Brandon Gatson*
_***1/4_

*Roderick Strong vs Human Tornado*
_***_

*Cutler Brothers & Austin Aries vs Colt Cabana, Johnny Goodtime & Jerome "LTP" Robinson*
_***_

*Kenny Omega vs Joey Ryan*
_***1/2+_

*Roderick Strong vs Brandon Gatson*
_**3/4_

*Young Bucks vs Kevin Steen & El Generico - PWG World Tag Team Championships*
_****1/2_

*Kenny Omega vs Roderick Strong - PWG World Championship*
_****_

*Overall:*
_Great tournament, even if last years was slightly better. Night 2 is a major step up from Night 1._​


----------



## KaijuFan

KaijuFan's Stoned Reviews:
PWG - The Secret Of Guerrilla Island

Alright, time for the black sheep show of the year. I'll be packing myself some kush for this one in hopes it elevates any negativity. Since it's one of those PWG covers that don't list the cards, but rather summarizes the night in two paragraphs, I'm hoping for the best.

I love that PWG held a 10 bell salute for the late Misawa, rest in peace sir.

*
Paul Burch...I mean...Johnny Goodtime vs Charles Mercury:
** 4/5*
Ok I love Goodtime already, he hails from his mother's basement. Already I must see more of this guy. Also, matches are forever now dubbed 'situations' according to Joey Ryan and Excalibur. Oh right, there's a match I have to recap.

Goodtime seemed to want a good showing, but Mercury seemed a little off. Mercury did have some nice moves though, and Goodtime had two really bad falls to the floor. All I can really even begin to talk about is how very retro Joey Ryan esque that Goodtime is. If you've seen the Hollywood Globetrotters dvd cover you'll know what I'm talking about. 
*
Chuck Taylor vs Human Tornado:
**.5*
Is it a crime to expect things to happen? Is it a crime for wishful thinking? Then why am I being punished by what could have been? Let's lay out the situation here, and no, I don't mean match. I have just consumed three bowls of mids and Chuck Taylor is about to fight Human Tornado. Am I a bad person to expect funny things to ensue? Well, I sure feel like one. The match never really seemed to pick up, it's like they were stuck in first gear the entire time. The commentary saved this from being a total drag though, that silly bitch Excalibur sure can make one laugh.

It wasn't so much a bad match, than just an average match. I can't really remember a single spot that happened other than the lame finisher reversal sequence. 
*
The Cutler Bros vs Malachi Jackson and LTP:
4/10*
LTP should really be GFC, Garey Fuckin' Coleman. GFC is totally lost in the ring, him and Malachi had no real tag chemistry going. As the match continued it just got lost in itself. The Cutlers aren't experienced enough to lead a match and it's even worse that their opponents are even greener. 

I know I'm probably sounding contradictory here after saying it's about enjoyment, but when my enjoyment is hindered by botches, it really means something. This is the first time I've seen GFC and he just seemed to be the indy version of rey mysterio with Gary Coleman's head. He'll be great in two years, mark my words. But for now, :argh:

YES IT'S TIME FOR REDEMPTION!*
Kenny Omega vs Roderick Strong:
***
*
Let's go on an adventure. In timeline one, we have Kenny Omega vs Roderick Strong ending the way it really did on dvd. In timeline two, we have Kenny Omega vs Roderick Strong ending in a different way, the match actually having a winner and loser. 

Timeline one just comes off as awkward and really didn't do anything but make me confused and disinterested in what was happening. Why wrestle a meaningless extra minuet of nearfalls if it's just going to be a draw again? 

Timeline two actually gives us a conclusive ending. The fact that it actually has an ending makes it preferable to what actually happened back in timeline one. However, I also think that either man taking a loss wouldn't have harmed their image in the slightest. In fact, I think the only match Kenny Omega has won was the first round in the DDT4 tournament. Despite only having one victory, the man is over like shit and another loss would only add to his underdog inspired fanbase.

Sigh. Maybe I should just take a time machine back with Bill and Ted, I don't think Keanu Reeves is doing anything lately anyway. 
*
El Generico vs Scott Lost:
****
I honestly don't know how to explain this. It's....a match featuring El Specifico and Scott Lost. Why isn't this amazing? Something about the flow was just...off, kind of like Claudio vs Kingston from Chikara.
*
Ol' DR vs Nick Jackson:
*** 2/3 of an 8th*
MOTN thus far. Davey basically raped the kid and I think the Bucks are now solidly heels. The ref bit towards the end makes me think something is up. Omega on commentary also helped lighten the mood, you can really tell when Davey is having fun in the ring. 
*
No DQ:
Necro Butcher vs Joey Ryan:
****
Nothing really memorable, just a hardcore match. I was more interested in the commentary than anything. 

Overall an alright show but you're not missing anything if you don't see it except for a great video segment furthering the Men of Low Moral Fiber vs Generico feud.


----------



## KingCrash

*FIP – Melbourne Meltdown*

Jerrelle Clark vs. Damien Wayne - **1/4

*FIP Florida Heritage Title*
Erick Stevens vs. Danny Daniels - **3/4

Sean Waltman vs. Kenny King - *1/2

The YRR (Sal Rinauro, Kenny King & Chasyn Rance) vs. The Heartbreak Express & Steve Madison - ***

Ricky Vega vs. Masked Fipper #15 – N/R

*FIP World Heavyweight Title*
Roderick Strong vs. Jimmy Rave - ***1/2 - ***3/4

*FIP Tag Team Titles*
Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The Black & The Brave (Tyler Black & Marek Brave) - ***1/4


*FIP – Unstoppable 2007*


Seth Delay vs. Jon Davis - *

Chasyn Rance vs. Jerrelle Clark - **

Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans - ***1/4

Rain vs. Trenesha - **1/2

*FIP Florida Heritage Title*
Erick Stevens vs. Sal Rinauro - ***1/2

*FIP Tag Team Titles*
The Briscoes vs. The YRR (Jason Blade & Kenny King) - ***1/2 - ***3/4

*FIP World Heavyweight Title – 2 Out Of 3 Falls*
Roderick Strong vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***3/4


*FIP – Unstoppable 2008*


Gran Akuma vs. Brett Thunder - **1/2

Brad Attitude vs. Sal Rinauro - **1/4

Jigsaw vs. Shawn Osborne - ***

*FIP Tag Team Titles*
Roderick Strong & Erick Stevens vs. The YRR (Kenny King & Jason Blade) - ***1/2 - ***3/4

Rhett Titus & The Heartbreak Assassins vs. Grizzly Redwood & The Loggers - *

Dark City Fight Club vs. The British Lions (Chris Gray & Tommy Taylor) - **3/4

*FIP Florida Heritage Title*
Chris Jones vs. Chasyn Rance - ***1/4

*FIP World Heavyweight Title*
Go Shiozaki vs. Tyler Black - ***1/2​


----------



## Cleavage




----------



## will94

If anybody has been waiting to pick up any FIP from ROH, now's the time to do it. ROH has knocked the price of all remaining FIP titles to $2.50 a piece and has a 20% off sale going on right now.


----------



## Meteora2004

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150420518962

Fucking FINALLY.


----------



## KingCrash

Finally ships on Tuesday.


----------



## EA_GUY

Can't wait to get Kurt Russellmania. Just pre-ordered it a day ago.


----------



## erikstans07

KingCrash said:


> Finally ships on Tuesday.


To be fair, the show happened only a month and a half before the release date. They did a great job of getting it out as quick as possible.


----------



## smitlick

lol RVD's face looks weird as on the cover

ROH have also released Shimmer 28 and the pre orders are being taken for 8th Anniversary Show


----------



## Platt

TAKE 20% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!

You can now save 20% Off your next order on almost all items listed on the ROH website with no minimum purchase. This sale includes DVD's, tickets, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.

This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to almost all upcoming live ROH events.

To redeem your 20% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: triple into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

*Tickets for "The Big Bang" in Charlotte, NC on April 3rd are NOT included in this sale!!!

Sale ends Monday, March 15th at 3 PM EST!!! DVD Subscription packages and shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.

You can combine the 20% off sale with either of the sales listed below!!!

INVENTORY CLEARANCE SALE

Visit the "Weekly Specials" section at http://www.rohwrestling.com/shoponline.asp?point=products&area=ws.

We're clearing out our inventory with DVD's starting as low as $2.50 for FIP titles and many Straight Shootin' titles. Also check out clearance apparel & more.

Sale ends Monday, March 15th at 3 PM EST!!! Sale prices are valid WHILE SUPPLIES LAST.

25% OFF TICKETS FOR LIVE ROH EVENTS!!!

Almost all Ring of Honor tickets are now on sale for 25% off the regular price. Discounts have already been made on the website so you don't need a special sale code. This sale includes the following events:

-3/19 Dearborn, MI
-3/20 Mississauga, Ontario
-3/26 Phoenix, AZ
-3/27 Phoenix, AZ
-4/23 Dayton, OH
-4/24 Chicago Ridge, IL
-5/7 Manassas, VA
-5/8 New York, NY
-5/21 Philadelphia, PA
-5/22 Philadelphia, PA
-7/23 Collinsville, IL

AS A BONUS YOU CAN ALSO USE THE 20% OFF DISCOUNT LISTED ABOVE TO SAVE EVEN MORE MONEY ON YOUR TICKET PURCHASE. Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Monday, March 15th at 3 PM EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.


NEW DVD RELEASES!!!

The following DVD's are now available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:

8th Anniversary Show- New York, NY 2/13/10 (DVD-Preorder)


Spoiler: cover














This title will begin shipping on March 22nd!!!

Ring of Honor celebrates its 8th Anniversary from the Manhattan Center in NYC featuring Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black for the ROH World Title; Davey Richards vs. El Generico; Roderick Strong vs. Brian Kendrick; Briscoes vs. DCFC for the Tag Titles; plus more.
1. Roderick Strong vs. Brian Kendrick
2. The Kings of Wrestling (Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli) vs. The Bravado Brothers
3. No Rules: Eddie Kingston & The Necro Butcher with Gypsy Joe vs. Erick Stevens & Joey Ryan with Prince Nana
4. El Generico vs. Davey Richards
5. World Tag Team Title Match: Jay & Mark Briscoe defeated The Dark City Fight Club
6. Four Corner Survival- Pick 6 Series Match: (4) Kenny King vs. Delirious vs. Steve Corino vs. "Skullcrusher" Rasche Brown
7. Kevin Steen vs. Colt Cabana
8. ROH World Title Match: Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black
*Jim Cornette, Roderick Strong, & Kenny King are judges at ringside and will decide the winner if the match ends in a draw.

Bonus:
--Video Wire 2/17/10

SoCal Showdown- Los Angeles, CA 1/29/10 (DVD)

Ring of Honor's Los Angeles debut features a tremendous eight man tag team main event with The Briscoe Brothers & The Young Bucks vs. The American Wolves & The Kings of Wrestling. ROH World Champion Austin Aries vs. Jushin Liger, plus more.
1. Colt Cabana & El Generico vs. Scott Lost & Scorpio Sky
2. Anything Goes Match: Erick Stevens vs. Necro Butcher
3. Pick 6 Series Match: (6) Roderick Strong vs. Delirious
4. Pick 6 Series Match: (5) Tyler Black vs. Joey Ryan
5. Jerry Lynn vs. Kenny King
6. Pick 6 Series Match: (2) Kevin Steen vs. Human Tornado
7. Non Title Match: ROH World Champion Austin Aries vs. Jushin "Thunder" Lyger
8. The American Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) and The Kings of Wrestling (Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli) vs. ROH World Tag Team Champions Jay & Mark Briscoe and The Young Bucks

DVD Bonus:
-Wrestle Reunion Special Attraction Match: Larry Zbyszko vs. Scott Taylor
-Video Wire 2/9/10

SHIMMER- WOMEN ATHLETES Vol. 28 (DVD)

Features Ayako Hamada vs. Sara Del Rey in a First Time Ever Dream Match and MsChif vs. Amazing Kong vs. LuFisto for the SHIMMER Title.
1. Portuguese Princess Ariel vs. Malia Hosaka
2. Kimberly Kash vs. Melanie Cruise
3. Ashley Lane & Nevaeh vs. Kacey Diamond & Sassy Stephie
4. Nikki Roxx vs. Wesna Busic
5. Rachel Summerlyn vs. Daffney
6. Jessie McKay & Tenille vs. "The International Home Wrecking Crew" Rain & Jetta with Lacey
7. Cheerleader Melissa vs. Kellie Skater
8. Mercedez Martinez vs. Cat Power
9. Allison Danger vs. Nicole Matthews
10. Ayako Hamada vs. Sara Del Rey
11. SHIMMER Title Match: MsChif vs. Amazing Kong vs. LuFisto

SHIMMER- WOMEN ATHLETES Vol. 27 (DVD)

Features MsChif vs. Nikki Roxx for the SHIMMER Title; Ayako Hamada vs. Mercedez Martinez; LuFisto vs. Amazing Kong; plus more.
1. Tenille vs. Malia Hosaka
2. Allison Danger vs. Kellie Skater
3. Daffney & Rachel Summerlyn vs. "The International Home Wrecking Crew" Rain & Jetta with Lacey
4. Portuguese Princess Ariel vs. Cat Power
5. Asley Lane & Nevaeh vs. Wesna Busic & Melanie Cruise
6. Cheerleader Melissa vs. Nicole Matthews
7. Jessie McKay vs. Sara Del Rey
8. LuFisto vs. Amazing Kong
9. Ayako Hamada vs. Mercedez Martinez
10. SHIMMER Title Match: MsChif vs. Nikki Roxx

Bonus Match: MsChif vs. LuFisto
*Vol. 26 SHIMMER Title Match with commentary

TNA Genesis 2010 (DVD)

1. X-Division Title Match: The Amazing Red vs. Brian Kendrick
2. Christopher Daniels vs. Sean Morley
3. TNA Knockouts Title 2/3 Falls: ODB vs. Tara
4. TNA Tag Title Match: The British Invasion vs. Hernandez & Matt Morgan
5. Desmond Wolfe vs. D'Angelo Dinero
6. Beer Money vs. Kevin Nash & Sean Waltman
7. Abyss vs. Ken Anderson
8. TNA World Title Match: AJ Styles vs. Kurt Angle

Plus: Hulk Hogan, Ric Flair, Eric Bischoff, & more.


----------



## KingKicks

8th Anniversary Show cover looks a bit better then the last few covers even though I can't say I'm a fan of the front of it.

Looks like I'll be buying quite abit in Phoenix.

Boiling Point
The Omega Effect
Reverse The Curse
Final Battle 2009/Eye of the Storm II
SoCal Showdown
8th Anniversary Show


----------



## Meteora2004

Yeah, I don't get the point in having Aries and Black's faces cut off if there's nothing between them.


----------



## FITZ

Hopefully I will pick up the 8th Anniversary show soon, maybe next time I go an ROH show. I can't wait to see the Strong/Kendrick match that I missed when I went to the 8th Anniversary show.

Here's a helpful hint when it comes to the Manhattan Center:

DON'T TAKE THE ELEVATOR!!!! As much fun as it was being stuck in a tiny elevator with 10 other wrestling fans I would have much rather seen the Strong/Kendrick match...


----------



## S-Mac

Meteora2004 said:


> Yeah, I don't get the point in having Aries and Black's faces cut off if there's nothing between them.


Exactly they should have just put their faces closer together anyway i will piuck it up soon.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I'll just give someone $40 to get me the new DVDs and have them get a 3rd DVD for free as a thank you.


----------



## -Mystery-

You motherfuckers better start buying some FIP for those prices.


----------



## Spartanlax

FUCK, I'm ready to sell all my ROH shit on eBay and they offer up a goddamn D/L service with the out-of-stock shows. Fuck you Cary.


----------



## KaijuFan

I already have the majority of the FIP library back when the prices were 5 dollars. Fun to see how worthless my collection has become -_-

I'm about to just start making my own covers because I honestly don't want to display these fugly things on my shelf in anyway.


----------



## Meteora2004

-Mystery- said:


> You motherfuckers better start buying some FIP for those prices.


I'm definitely planning on buying a bunch.

Also, Spartanlax, I know for some shows I wouldn't mind just downloading them (although I wish they offered the full DVD9s), but I was more than happy to bid on an auction for The 100th Show last night because sometimes there's nothing like an original copy. I know there are a lot of people like me who appreciate that and would bid on your auctions despite having the new service available.


----------



## musdy

-Mystery- said:


> You motherfuckers better start buying some FIP for those prices.


Which shows left are any good??? I already got Unstoppable 2007, Heatstroke 2007 Night 1, Strong vs. Evans & Dangerous Intentions 2007


----------



## McQueen

Pretty much anything past late 06 from FIP is a lot of fun. The older stuff like when Cide was champ is a bunch of one match shows.


----------



## Tarfu

musdy said:


> Which shows left are any good???


That's the question I had in mind as well. I got Unstoppable 07 and In Full Force 08, along with PWG's Against The Grain. I'll reconsider getting more if there's anything left that's worth the while.

Also, any international buyers with experience in ordering straight from PWG? All my stuff is from Highspots, but lately they've become so slow in shipping my shit that I'm kinda thinking about testing out the alternative way (ROH won't be stocking it for a while, if ever).


----------



## FITZ

So I went to a Northeast Wrestling show tonight (NEW). Decent show but when the main event has Hacksaw Jim Duggan in it you can't expect much (in all fairness the show was in his hometown). Some decent indy wrestling that was fun to watch for a couple hours. Wouldn't drive too far to go and see them again but I made the trip in like 30 minutes which isn't too bad considering how far apart things can be in Upstate New York.

But going to an indy show isn't why I'm posting this. I picked up some DVDs at the merchandise table. I got a sweet bootlegged copy of WCW Road Wild 1999 for $5 (I have like 3 shows before it and 3 after it so it was a missing piece that I didn't want to overpay for online), July 2007 TV episodes from NOAH (it looked like a pretty good buy for $5) from this shady table in the corner of the building...

I also stopped at the Highspots table and got up to date on PWG. I picked up BOLA 09 and Sells Out Volume 2. There was also a little something else that I saw on the table... Kurt Russell Mania! I don't know why I'm so happy that I got my copy a few days early but I am. The thing is that I have to watch BOLA first before I can brag about how good the show was before anyone else even gets their copy.


ROH Night of Appreciation 

Da Hit Squad vs. The Christopher Street Connection vs. Simply Luscious and Prince Nana *
Not going to lie it was a pretty terrible match but it was pretty damn funny. Whether it be Steve Corino trashing Allison Danger (his real life sister) on commentary, Nana picking Luscious as his partner over Towel Boy and throwing the little gu out of the ring, the absurd gayness of The Christopher Steer Connection, or the huge ass kicking that the Hit Squad dished out. Fucking hilarious stuff.

Jay Briscoe vs. Tony Mamaluke **¾
Insanely fast stuff and a lot of fun to watch. 

Scoot Andrews vs. Xavier vs. James Maritato **¼ 
A nice short, fast paced match. Nothing incredible but enjoyable for what it was.

AJ Styles vs. Low-Ki ****
They beat the hell out each other in this one. At times it just looked like a legit fight. Awesome match that I would have gone higher on if the ending had been executed better (the final fall didn’t look like a 3 count at all). Low-Ki delivers again with another fantastic match. 

Christopher Daniels vs. Donovan Morgan ***½
Great technical wrestling shown and once again the match wasn’t too long but not all that short either. It kept the show flowing after following the great Ki/Styles match

Gauntlet Match

#1: Michael Shane vs. Paul London *
Fun for a few minutes that it lasted. Wish London hadn’t taken an awkward flop onto the mat to set up for the finish.

#2 Spanky vs. Michael Shane ***
Good stuff all around. These 2 had been building towards a feud and Spanky picking up another win was a good way to keep it going. 

#3 Bryan Danielson vs. Spanky ***½
Great match and an ending that really surprised me. 

Eddie Guerrero and The Amazing Red vs. SAT ***¼
I’m not really sure how ROH managed to book the current WWE IC Champion for the show but it was pretty cool to see Eddie back in ROH. The match was done pretty well and was highly entertaining. It was at it’s best when Red would just jump all over the place and let Eddie do his thing in the ring.

Overall a very solid show besides the opener (which I thought was funny) there wasn’t really a bad match on the card (London/Shane only got a low rating because it lasted like 3 minutes). Only one match that I gave 4* to but lots of matches in the 3* range make for a really good show as well.


----------



## Meteora2004

I'm gonna order five FIP DVDs, I think; $20 shipped is too good to pass up. How's this list?

Fallout: Night 2
Violence Is the Answer
Florida Rumble 2006
Unstoppable 2007
In Full Force 2008


----------



## Obfuscation

Did anyone else check out Chikara's "A Touch Of Class"? 

wow what a way to start off the year. not saying every match was "great" but I thought it was booked to near perfection. Not only is the BDK just so awesome in terms of a storyline(nWo-esque and all that) but it's bringing out the best in guys like Pinkie Sanchez(who already was pretty good on the promos) & Tim Donst. Donst's promo was a HUGE surprise at how good it was. Chikara is just getting better. Which I didn't think they could actually do.

(^may be pretty self-indulgent of a post, but they really are tearing it up moreso now than ever)


----------



## seancarleton77

Why do the Chikara guys for the most part have low rent shit ring names? makes me not want to give them a chance.


----------



## Obfuscation

like what? Fire Ant & Dasher Hatfield, stuff like that? It sounds odd on the surface, but you really just can't let what seems different make you steer away from what is actually a very strong promotion. I say give it a chance. I'd defend them to the end that people should at least always give them a shot.


----------



## will94

Spartanlax said:


> FUCK, I'm ready to sell all my ROH shit on eBay and they offer up a goddamn D/L service with the out-of-stock shows. Fuck you Cary.


If you really wanna sell some stuff, let me know. I'm all about the original DVDs for my collection, just as long as the prices aren't gouged.

I wiped out the FIP stuff during the last big ten sale while they were $3 a piece. Got my order from ROH the other day:
- Evening The Odds 2005 & Attack of the Masked Fippers
- Strong vs. Evans
- Second Year Spectacular Night 1
- Second Year Spectacular Night 2
- Fallout 2006
- Evening The Odds 2006
- Florida Rumble 2006
- New Year's Classic 2007
- Dangerous Intentions 2007
- Stronger Than Ever
- Melbourne Meltdown
- Hot Summer Nights Night 1
- Hot Summer Nights Night 2
- Heatstroke 2007 Night 1
- Heatstroke 2007 Night 2
- Third Anniversary Show
- Unstoppable 2007
- Unfinished Business 2008
- In Full Force 2008
- Southern Justice 2008
- Heatstroke 2008
- Fallout 2008


----------



## KaijuFan

How do they sound low rent? When I heard of a wrestler named Ultra Mantis Black I wanted to invest.


----------



## Obfuscation

^most people hear a guy named after an insect and run away.

yet they see Delirious in ROH and it's suppose to be totally fine. Idk that logic.


----------



## KingCrash

Hailsabin said:


> Did anyone else check out Chikara's "A Touch Of Class"?


Liked the show overall and definitely a good way to start the season, though I still can't buy Death Haze as title contenders. Del Rey yes, Haze no. And that spot with Soldier Ant & Akuma where Soldier almost died was nasty.


----------



## Obfuscation

I don't have a problem w/it personally. Haze may be unbelievable on the surface for the current angle, but I think that match really set in stone that it can work. It certainly would look a lot stronger if it was, say Del Rey & Kong or possibly LuFisto. Where they have more history of taking on a man more often.


----------



## erikstans07

TaylorFitz said:


> Eddie Guerrero and The Amazing Red vs. SAT ***¼
> I’m not really sure how ROH managed to book the current WWE IC Champion for the show but it was pretty cool to see Eddie back in ROH. The match was done pretty well and was highly entertaining. It was at it’s best when Red would just jump all over the place and let Eddie do his thing in the ring.


I was curious too, so I looked it up for us. He returned to WWE on April 1, he won the IC title on April 21, then Night of Appreciation was April 27. I'm guessing he had already been booked for April 27 before he signed with WWE. They let them finish their bookings.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Fuck Gabe for not going with Eddie vs. Daniels for that show as he had planned.


----------



## Obfuscation

Obligatory star ratings now:

_Chikara - A Touch Of Class_

1) Pinkie "Pink Ant" Sanchez vs Green Ant - ***
2) The UnStable vs Player Uno/Sugar Dunkerton/Dasher Hatfield - **1/2
3) The Osirian Portal vs Sara Del Rey/Daizee Haze - ***1/2
4) Hallowicked vs Brodie Lee - ***1/2
5) The Order Of The Neo Solar Temple vs Grizzly Redwood/Pelle Primeau/Andy Ridge - **
6) Player Dos(c) vs Tim Donst - _Young Lions Cup_ - ***
7) Claudio Castagnoli/Ares/Tursas/Lince Dorado vs Mike Quackenbush/Jigsaw/Jimmy "Equinox" Olsen/Eddie Kingston - ***1/2
8) The Colony(c) vs FIST - _Chikara Campeonatos De Parajas_ - **

Pretty strong show overall. The only thing I didn't enjoy was how WEAK the main event was. Especially considering their history, it was even more underwhelming. idk what happened. It just was iffy from the start. Not so much in the way of botches(even tho is a MEGA one during it), it just had no pop to it at all. But, rest was pretty perfect in terms of just overall quality and booking. The Atomicos was great in the sense that the BDK dominated nearly all of it + it was so wild and out of control that you couldn't help but love it. I'd recommend a buy for anyone who likes Chikara. Also, doesn't hurt to own if you want to get into the thick of things as a new fan in the new era either. oh and the inverted Chikara Special is a LOT more effective looking than the original Chikara Special. Just thought I'd point that out.


----------



## erikstans07

I just watched Danielson vs. Ki from All Star Weekend 6 Night 1 for the second time. Wow, it was better than I remembered. I've been thinking about what match I'd show someone to show why I love professional wrestling. It's just, all around, one of the best matches I've ever seen. They do an enormous amount of ground work, and it's damn good. They beat the shit outta each other with their strikes. There are some VERY impactful moves done off the top rope (see Warrior's Way).

Or am I just high...? What do you guys think of that match?


----------



## Obfuscation

Nah, that match does rule. I've thought that from the moment that I first watched it. Wished I could have seen it live, but that's a different discussion.


----------



## KaijuFan

erikstans07 said:


> I just watched Danielson vs. Ki from All Star Weekend 6 Night 1 for the second time. Wow, it was better than I remembered. I've been thinking about what match I'd show someone to show why I love professional wrestling. It's just, all around, one of the best matches I've ever seen. They do an enormous amount of ground work, and it's damn good. They beat the shit outta each other with their strikes. There are some VERY impactful moves done off the top rope (see Warrior's Way).
> 
> Or am I just high...? What do you guys think of that match?


Is this the beginning of Erikstan's stoned reviews?


----------



## erikstans07

KaijuFan said:


> Is this the beginning of Erikstan's stoned reviews?


Oh I've done them before, but I never sounded stoned in those, I don't think. But haha, yeah you can expect things like that to pop up though, as I haven't been doing full show star ratings, or star ratings at all, for a while now.


----------



## WillTheBloody

At this rate, we might need separate threads for stoned and sober reviews. Otherwise, we'll start getting conversations like this:


*BILLY:* Is _Stylin' & Profilin'_ worth a watch?
*PERSON:* Sober or stoned?
*BILLY:* Does it matter?
*PERSON:* Do you wanna watch the whole thing?
*BILLY:* I guess...
*PERSON:* Then it's paramount, Billy.


*BILLY:* How is _Final Battle 2009_?
*PERSON:* Are you high?
*BILLY:* Yep!
*PERSON:* That's unfortunate. You won't be by the end, Billy.
*BILLY:* What?! Why?!
*PERSON:* That show lasted fourteen hours. It's what Dr. Drew recently prescribed Andy Dick to keep him sober.
*BILLY:* Really?
*PERSON:* Of course. Why do you think it's the only show they've allowed Larry Sweeney to work?
*BILLY:* Wowzers.
*PERSON:* Yeah. It's too bad no one told Corey Haim about it in time.


*BILLY:* I just got a copy of _Injustice II_ for free!
*PERSON:* Are you sober or are you...you know what? It's irrelevant. You paid too much.


And just so I'm not completely off topic, I too really enjoyed _A Touch of Class_.


----------



## KYSeahawks

I know that this is kind of dumb but what are peoples thoughts on A Fight at the Roxbury for some reason I have always been interested in this show and was going to download it


----------



## musdy

I kinda went crazy with PWG:
*BOLA STAGE 2*
*Brandon Bonham vs. Nigel McGuinness **1/4

Low Ki vs. Masato Yoshino ***

Bryan Danielson vs. TJ Perkins ***3/4 (Danielson made Perkins after this match.)

Chris Hero vs. Scott Lost ***1/4

Low Ki vs. Nigel McGuinness **3/4 (DAMN YOU BONHAM!!)

Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero ****

Kenny Omega, Joey Ryan, & Chuck Taylor vs. Austin Aries, Davey Richards, & Roderick Strong vs. Nick Jackson, Necro Butcher, & El Generico- ***1/4 (So many funny moments!!)

Chris Hero vs. Low Ki ****

Overall:I like the two night format better.

Smells Like Steen Spirit
Hook Bomberry & Top Gun Talwar vs. Disco Machine & Ronin **

Scott Lost vs. Charles Mercury **1/4

Rocky Romero vs. Joey Ryan **3/4

Hardkore Kidd & Davey Richards vs. TJ Perkins & Alex Shelley ***1/4

Kevin Steen (c) vs. Quicksilver ***1/2

Chris Bosh vs. Christopher Daniels ***

El Generico & Human Tornado vs. Frankie Kazarian & Petey Williams ***

Samoa Joe vs. Super Dragon ***1/2

Chanukah Chaos
Christopher Daniels vs. TJ Perkins ***

B-Boy vs. Chris Sabin **1/4 (Don't care about either guy)

El Generico & Los Luchas vs. Alex Koslov, Nemesis, & Ronin ** (Too many botches hurt the match)

Kevin Steen (c) vs. Joey Ryan ***1/4

Chris Hero vs. AJ Styles ***3/4

Super Dragon & Davey Richards (c) vs. Disco Machine & Excalibur **

"I Quit" Grudge Match: Scott Lost vs. Scorpio Sky ***1/2

Crusin for a Brusin
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chris Hero ****

Alex Koslov vs. TJ Perkins ***1/4

Los Luchas & Top Gun Talwar vs. Disco Machine, Nemesis, & Ronin *3/4

Joey Ryan (c) vs. Human Tornado- **1/2

Chris Bosh vs. Scott Lost ***1/4

2-Out-Of-3 Falls Match: B-Boy vs. Chris Sabin **3/4

Super Dragon & Davey Richards (c) vs. Cape Fear ***1/2
*


----------



## seabs

*Dragon Gate UK Invasion*

*Ryo Saito & Genki Horiguchi vs Johnny Storm & Marty Scurll*
_***_

*Mark Haskins vs Kagetora*
_**3/4_

*Masato Yoshino vs Dragon Kid*
_***1/4_

*SHINGO vs Susumu Yokosuka*
_****_

*Young Bucks & CIMA vs Naruki Doi, BxB Hulk & PAC*
_****1/4+_

*Overall:*
_Very good show. Only fault I had with it was the lighting and that you couldn't see much in the corners or anything on the outside. The last two matches were great though._​


----------



## Platt

Which BOLA is that?


----------



## seabs

*2008.*


----------



## ROHedpekid2010

The only indy DVD's i own are ROH... so im gonna be randomly throwing out reviews.... I will start with a rewatch from last night....

*RING OF HONOR- DRIVEN*
1. Six Man Tag- ***1/2
2. Sydal Vs. Claudio- ***3/4
3. Marufuji Vs. Whitmer- ***1/4
4. Albright Vs. Primeau- 1/2*
5. Briscoes Vs. Steenerico- ****
6. Morishima Vs. Rave- **1/2
7. Danielson Vs. Nigel- ****3/4-*****
*EXTRAS*
1. Danielson Vs. KENTA- ****1/2
2. Morishima Vs. Pearce- *1/2
3. McGuinness Vs. Hero- ***1/4

*ROH MAN UP*

1. Four Corner Survival- ***3/4
2. Romero Vs. Cross- **3/4
3. Richards Vs. Aries- ***1/2 
4. Strong Vs. Stevens- ***3/4
5. Danielson Vs. Morishima- ****
6. Ladder War- *****


*EXTRAS*.... the ones i remember since i was only there live.
1. Shimmer Tag- ***1/2 (only shimmer match ive ever liked.)
2. Sydal Vs. Delirious- ***1/2


----------



## erikstans07

I found a torrent of EVOLVE 1! I'm pretty stoked, I was looking for some new material to watch. I went through almost the whole PWG Sells Out II DVD last night, and of course, I'm still waiting for Kurt Russelmania to ship.

EDIT: Sweet, it's in the Indy section on here. Screw the torrent.


----------



## RetroGamer

Hey guys tell me the 5 best $2.50 ROH DVDs. I want to buy some but I only want to buy the best $2.50 ones.

Thanks


----------



## KaijuFan

KaijuFan’s Stoned Reviews:
PWG – Threemendous 2
Alright, now that we can revel in the fact that Secret of Guerrilla Island is out of the way, we can move onto one of the most talked about shows of the year. Let’s hit it.
*
The Cutler Bros and Charles Mercury vs GFC, Johnny Goodtime, and Brandon Gatson:
****
Awesome start to the show, Gary Fuckin’ Coleman looked much better than he did from Secret of Guerrilla Island. The crowd seemed to be much more electric than the one from the previous show as well, a good sign for the night I hope. Gatson looks like an American Gladiator.
*
Scott Lost vs Alex Shelley:
****
Lost really is getting close to PWG challenger level. Great showing of arm work that wasn’t boring, I was shocked. These two just really blended together, a fantastic match to show people the difference between the mainstream style and the indy style.
*
Bryan Danielson vs Chris Sabin:
*** 1/2*
Both Dragon and Sabin went full bore, while I don’t think it was as good as the MCMG/Dolphins tag, these two showcased spots that they did in the tag match, and added reversals. I love finding shit like that, it pays to be a dedicated viewer sometimes.
*
Colt Cabana vs Chuck Taylor:
****
Funny if not uninspiring. 
*
Ol’ DR vs Roderick Strong:
**** 1/2*
I feel banged up just watching this match. Holy fuck. Stiff as hell match, another example of how far both men have come in such a short time span.
*
Young Bucks vs Two Skinny Black Guys (Generico and Human Tornado):
*****
I never popped harder than to the ending of a DVD match. Tag perfection, however the beginning is a little slow.

*PWG World Title:
Guerrilla Warfare Match:
Chris Hero © vs Joey Ryan
*** 1/2*
Great story telling, but for a Guerrilla warfare match it had a bit too much time given to it. I can now fully buy Hero as a legit consistent main eventer.


----------



## jawbreaker

I had Bucks vs. 2SBG at ****1/2. First time somebody stoned has ever given something a lower rating than I did?


----------



## KaijuFan

The feeling out process felt absurdly long, maybe I was just imagining time was going slower.


----------



## jawbreaker

That might be it, because I remember that as being the most fun match of 2009 from start to finish. Especially with Excalibur and Chucky T on commentary being racist.


----------



## KaijuFan

The commentary is always amazing, never fails to make me enjoy my bud even more than I normally would.


----------



## erikstans07

Just finished EVOLVE 1. I'll try to do somewhat of a review.

*1) Bobby Fish vs. Kyle O'Reilly*
_- I was impressed by both. I've seen Fish before, don't think I've ever seen O'Reilly. I didn't expect a lot, but it was a good match. Great opener._

*2) Chuck Taylor vs. Cheech*
_- Pretty awesome spotfest that went about 5 minutes._

*3) Arik Cannon vs. Ricochet*
_- I'm a fan of Cannon's and it's always a treat to watch him work, as I don't get to watch him very often. Good match._

*4) Dark City Fight Club vs. Aeroform*
_- Couldn't tell if the fans were chanting "this match sucks" or what, but it was an okay match, nothing special. Seemed like the teams just didn't gel._

*5) Mercedes Martinez vs. Niya*
_-Skipped it. Let me know if I missed anything._

*6) Silas Young vs. Brad Allen*
_- This one got pretty intense. It seemed like the crowd, or the assholes in the crowd, didn't like it, but I really liked it. Anyone know why Allen didn't get his match with Hero? Is it because maybe Hero took Davey's spot in the Main Event for EVOLVE 2?_

*7) Jimmy Jacobs vs. Kenn Doane*
_- Jeez, maybe Doane was doing it purpose, but he was so awful in this match. It's sad that the guys that get big breaks and make the most money in this business are the ones that have to be carried in the ring._

*8) Special Appearance by Tommy Dreamer*
_- This went down very well. Cool moment._

*9) Johnny Gargano vs. Chris Dickinson*
_- I'm very new to Gargano, and so far I like him. First time seeing Dickinson, he impressed me, but he's got a long way to go._

*10) Munenori Sawa vs. TJP*
_- Very good match. I'm a big fan of TJ and this was my first time seeing Sawa. I don't get the huge fuss over him, but he was good._

*11) Mike Quackenbush, Hallowicked & Frightmare vs. Gran Akuma, Icarus & Brodie Lee*
_- Pretty much what you'd expect from these 6 in Chikara. Good 6-man action._

*12) Kota Ibushi vs. Davey Richards*
_- This was a great match. Not much else to say about it. Just watch it, you'll know._

*I really liked the show. Most of the matches are spotfests, so it might not be for everybody. I'm usually partial to mat wrestling, chain wrestling, psychology and all that, but this was a refreshing new kinda show. The backstage segments are pretty cool too, as they make it like reality. They do it much like a UFC PPV, with shots of wrestlers getting ready for matches and such.*


----------



## Obfuscation

2 Skinny Black Guys vs Bucks garnered a ***3/4 from me. While it did have the greatest pop for a finish in PWG history & Generico was involved, I can't say it should get more than 4 stars. 

needed a few more Yakuza Kicks for that.


----------



## Kapone89

Im still waiting for the Evolve 1 DVD to arrive in the mail. Perhaps i should take a little peek at the show in the indy section?


----------



## ROHFan4Life

Does nyone know how long it takes for DGUSA/Evolve DVDs to arrive in the mail? I purchased some on Sat. and Gabe told me they would be sent out on early this week, so perhaps last Monday. Anyone have a timespan of how long it takes or should take?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I've got the DGUSA but not Evolve yet.


----------



## seabs

*Watched the Evolve show. Dunno about star ratings but overall I'd say it was good first show. Lost momentum and thus interest in the middle part of the show. Probably due to too many short matches on the show. The main event was awesome. Hope Evolve can give the elevation for Kyle O'Reilly and Riochet to jump to the next level.*


----------



## jawbreaker

The Evolve show is reminding me of why I like wrestling better than MMA.


----------



## Obfuscation

Kyle O'Rilley just went over Hallowicked at the latest EVOLVE show. He better be worth a damn in order to make 'Wicked job.


----------



## TheAce

Just watched BOLA Night 1 and 2 this weekend.....wow, what great shows!!

Night 1 was really fun, the standout matches for me being


- Roderick Strong Vs Johnny Goodtime ***

- Austin Aries Vs Kendrick (Match wasn't crazy or anything, Aries just rules on the mic and the screwy ending was awesome, which is not easy to do IMO)

- Kenny Omega Vs Kevin Steen *** 1/2 - Steen is hilarious, the talking at the beginning was a little long but on purpose...good match as well, lol.

- Alex Shelly Vs El Generico **** - just a really really good match. What do you expect from Shelley and Generico...Shelley was a class act all weekend.

even though the ever important side star ratings aren't that high, night one was so much fun. The commentary is always great. Perfect set up for Night 2...match pace from beginning to end was well done, built well to the main Event. Never got tired always wanted to see more.


Night 2

Standout Matches

Joey Ryan Vs Brian Kendrick ***1/2 - GREAT opener, I love the way Brian Kendrick is re-developing his personna subtly since leaving the WWE....the opening interaction between Ryan and Kendrick was GOLD. generated some legitimate heat for Kendrick. 

Kenny Omega Vs Scott Lost - **** - fun, fun, fun. Great match, Lost looked like a star which Steen and Excalibur stated. Commentary wise and match, my second favorite of the night/weekend (still havn't watched String Vs Omega main event yet, lol.)

Strong Vs Tornado - *** 1/4 - HT and Strong in a match, bound to be somewhat good!

Young Bucks Vs Steen and Generico - **** 1/2 - LOVED this match. One of my favorite matches I've seen in forever....so so good. Crowd was molten, commentary had me laughing all the way through and all 4 men put it in overdrive. Steen and Generico are so true to their characters it's amazing...wish i had seen this match before I saw ROH Final Battle 2009.

Omega Vs Strong - Haven't watched yet, I'll update tonight after I do =)

I would highly suggest watching both night 1 and 2, lot's of stuff plays into night 2 from night 1 (obviously) good elevation of Goodtime, Gaston and Lost, also anytime a mic was touched on either night, hilarity insued...and it all made sense. 

Omega is a star, Aries is a heat magnet when he wants. Generico is one of the best baby faces on the planet.

Kurt RussellMania can't come out quick enough.


----------



## S-Mac

Young Bucks Vs Kevin Steen and El Generico - **** 1/2


----------



## seabs

Hailsabin said:


> Kyle O'Rilley just went over Hallowicked at the latest EVOLVE show. He better be worth a damn in order to make 'Wicked job.


*I like him a lot.*


----------



## Platt

Videowire http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZfog1PKFps


----------



## KingCrash

O'Rilley's good from what I've seen of him, plus he's probably one of the guys Gabe's going to build around so they have to build him up. And the Evolve show overall was good except for Doane sucking as usual and the Allen/Young match which I couldn't get into for whatever reason.

EDIT: Liked the videowire this week, didn't even hate Strong's or Black's promos.


----------



## S-Mac

Videowire was good only promo i didnt really like was Tyler and Titus.


----------



## Platt

Tylers promo was terrible he spends half it talking about being a defending champ, defending it with honor etc etc and yet his reign will be two months long before he even defends the fucking thing.


----------



## erikstans07

Platt said:


> Tylers promo was terrible he spends half it talking about being a defending champ, defending it with honor etc etc and yet his reign will be two months long before he even defends the fucking thing.


This.


----------



## Meteora2004

Just placed this order with ROH:

FIP In Full Force 2008
FIP Unstoppable 2007
FIP Violence Is the Answer
FIP Fallout: Night 2
Best of Samoa Joe - ROH World Champion

$21.95 total; wish I'd ordered on Friday so I could've gotten Florida Rumble 2006 as well.


----------



## KYSeahawks

Downloaded one show from the ROH Videos and was wondering about another one just need some help I like in depth reviews not just stars I am having trouble choosing between:

Ring of Homicide
Death Before Dishonor 4
War of the Wire 2
Fight of the Century


----------



## erikstans07

Looks like Highspots is shipping a day earlier than expected. Just got my shipping notification email for my order of Kurt RusselMania!


----------



## Spartanlax

Spartanlax's Stoned Reviews will be coming soon. Almost happened today but by the time I remembered to watch wrestling I was halfway sober (aka, now). Oh well, Evolve #1 and new Shawn Michaels DVD, here I come!


----------



## musdy

My ROH order just came in but now I gotta decide what to watch first.
The Omega Effect
Glory By Honor VIII: The Final Countdown
Double Feature II
Supercard of Honor III
Best of CM Punk Vol. 3
Dangerous Intentions 2007
Strong Vs. Evans
Heatstroke 2007 Night 1
Unstoppable 2007
Speed of Sound (Got the Hero, Danielson & Strong cover.)
One Hundred
Battle of Los Angeles 2005
All Star Weekend 7 Night 2


----------



## Obfuscation

Tyler Black's promo was about 500x better than those awful things that Davey, Eddie, & Roddy called promos. And that Rhett/Skullkrusher crap was just that, crap.

jesus it seems like Tyler Black can't do anything w/o getting bashed.


----------



## seabs

*DGUSA Fearless*

*Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw vs CIMA & Super Crazy*
_***1/4_

*TJP vs Gran Akuma*
_***1/2_

*Brian Kendrick vs Jimmy Jacobs*
_**3/4_

*Davey Richards vs Maasaki Mochizuki*
_***3/4_

*Young Bucks vs Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino vs SHINGO & YAMATO*
_***1/4_

*BxB Hulk vs Dragon Kid*
_***_

*Overall:*
_It's still a solid show but a massive step down from the previous shows. The 3 way tag was really dissapointing. _​


----------



## Kapone89

Placed this order at ROH yesterday
Full Impact Pro ’Dangerous Intentions 2007
Full Impact Pro ’Fallout 2008
Full Impact Pro ’Southern Justice 2008
Full Impact Pro ’In Full Force 2008
Full Impact Pro ’Heatstroke 2007 Night 1
Full Impact Pro ’Heatstroke 2007 Night 2
Full Impact Pro ’Melbourne Meltdown
Full Impact Pro ’Third Anniversary Show
Full Impact Pro ’Hot Summer Nights- Night 1
Full Impact Pro ’Hot Summer Nights- Night 2
Full Impact Pro ’New Years Classic 2007
Full Impact Pro ’Second Year Spectacular Night 2

My next order will probably be the new PWG shows from Highspots. Kurt Russelmania looks like a must watch.


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

*DGUSA Fearless*

Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw vs CIMA & Super Crazy
**3/4

TJP vs Gran Akuma
***

Brian Kendrick vs Jimmy Jacobs
***

Davey Richards vs Maasaki Mochizuki
****

Young Bucks vs Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino vs SHINGO & YAMATO
***3/4

BxB Hulk vs Dragon Kid
***1/4

Overall: This show is nowhere near the level of the first couple of shows but this is still a solid show. There's nothing amazing but an extremely good davey/mochizuki match was the highlight of the show. I was a bit disappointed in the three way tag as i was expecting it better but a lot of solid matces on here.


----------



## musdy

*Glory By Honor VIII: The Final Countdown
Rhett Titus vs. Colt Cabana **

Dark City Fight Club vs. Cheech and Cloudy **1/4

Kenny Omega vs. Claudio Castagnoli ***3/4 (Omegas becoming one of my favorite guys in the indys.)

Delirious vs. Roderick Strong vs. Sonjay Dutt vs. Grizzly Redwood **1/2

ROH WORLD TAG TITLE/LADDER WAR II: The American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico ***3/4

Chris Hero vs. Eddie Kingston ***1/2

ROH WORLD TITLE MATCH: Austin Aries vs. Petey Williams **3/4 (WTF @ the TWINKIES chant.)

Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The Young Bucks ***1/4

Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness **** (No Final Countdown during the entrance?? At least they played it after the show.)

My first show of 2009 and it did not dissapoint.


The Homecoming
Spanky vs. Nigel McGuinness vs. Azrieal vs. Deranged ***

The Carnage Crew vs. BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacob **1/2

Low Ki, Homicide, & Ricky Reyes vs. Samoa Joe, James Gibson, & Jay Lethal ***3/4

Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Alex Shelley & Fast Eddie **3/4

Street Fight: AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave ***

CM Punk vs. Christopher Daniels ***1/2

An ok show but the highlight was Punk on commentary.*


----------



## KaijuFan

Four three or more star matches isn't good enough for you?


----------



## musdy

KaijuFan said:


> Four three or more star matches isn't good enough for you?


I thought the last two matches could have been better.


----------



## KaijuFan

Point proven. As you were soldier!


----------



## Blasko

Signed up for WON.

Really great stuff.


----------



## Sephiroth

lol TNA


----------



## KingCrash

Last Monday's rant was worth the money alone.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Twas epic. I want the golden boat.


----------



## CM Skittle

I wrote a review for EVOLVE 1: Ibushi vs. Richards on another board so I'm going to copy and paste it on here (Sorry if it looks weird, I wrote the reviews as I was watching it and I skipped two of the matches too)

Kyle O'Reily vs. Bobby Fish

This wasn't a bad match but it was like the definition of a typical indy match. It had pointless flashy stuff, head drops, fighting spirit, stiff strikes but no ring psychology or story or anything. I dunno if I like the idea of a fed without gimmicks, like good wrestling is fun to watch but it's harder to get into it and care about people with no story or gimmicks. Kyle O'Reily definitely has a lot of potential but he's not a good wrestler yet, maybe in a few years especially if he learns stuff from Davey Richards.

**

Chuck Taylor vs. Cheech

This match suuuucked. At least the first match had good wrestling, this was so boring. As much as I hate Chuck Taylor this is one time I actually wanted to see his antics or at least show SOME personality but he didn't do anything here. He didn't even act like a heel or anything even though he's supposed to be one. There was one cool spot where Cheech did like a 619 type thing with the turnbuckle but yeah, this match sucked. One thing I like about EVOLVE is that most of the matches are short so at least none of it drags on and on

*

Ricochet vs. Arik Cannon

This was my favorite match so far, it was just a short spotfest but it was a good one. I like Ricochet a lot, he's cute and even though he's a total spot monkey he's a good spot monkey. I can't stand people who try to do all of these crazy spots but they're too sloppy and not good enough to them so it just looks bad. But everything Ricochet did looked smooth and natural and he had a lot of unique spots I've never seen before. It was like Speed vs. Power in this match even though Arik Cannon is kinda fast for a fat guy. Anyway this was a good match

***

Darkcity Fight Club vs. Aeroform

This match wasn't good. In my other post I mentioned how I hate spot monkeys who try to do all of this crazy stuff that they're not good enough to do so it just ends up looking sloppy well that perfectly describes Aerform, I hate them. But it was fun watching the Dark City Fight Club kick their asses, lol. And they definitely should have announced it was tornado tag rules, all of the fans were more interested with yelling at the ref than what was going on in the match and that made this match even worse.

*3/4

Brad Allen vs. Silas Young

This match was SO bad, I couldn't take it any more. Why is the biggest person on the roster flipping around awkwardly like an idiot?? His high flying stuff didn't even look good, he just looked like an idiot. And their gimmicks are so lame. When Brad Allen tried to do a moonsault off the top rope to the outside and injured himself I couldn't take it any more and turned it off.

DUD!


TJP vs. Sawa

This match was really good, my favorite part about it is that I've never seen a match like this before, it was so original. It reminded me of the first time I saw Dragon Gate, I dunno it's hard to describe it's like really fast paced but realistic MMA style. All of the submissions and counters were so crazy, I dunno why but the style just seemed realistic but super exciting at the same time. TJP is so good, I can't believe I've never seen him before. And another thing I like is how short the matches are, like nothing drags on.

****

Team Frightning vs. Akuma's Army

CHIKARA is already crappy enough normally but this was even worse. Maybe in their little cartoon world ghosts and ants and stuff make sense but on an EVOLVE show where everything is presented as realistic like an MMA show seeing these idiots run around doing obviously choreographed crappy lucha libre was so out of place. I haaate Frightmare, I always hear people praising him and I just can't even believe it, he was beyond horrible in this match and like 75% of the match was him in the ring so I couldn't stand this crappy match. And sorry I know no one wants to admit it but Mike Quackenbush isn't good any more, I can't remember the last time I saw him do a good job. Maybe he used to be good but not any more

*1/4

Kota Ibushi vs. Davey Richards

Personally I loved this match but I know a lot of people who would hate it. If you hate indy strong style kinda stuff then you'll definitely hate this match but I like that style so I enjoyed it but even I could tell that there was some stuff they were doing that wasn't "good" wrestling. Like Davey Richards spent the whole match working Kota Ibushi's arm and then near the end of the match Kota was doing kip ups and back flips using his arms and stuff so if little things like that bother you I wouldn't recommend this match. But if you just like seeing two wrestlers go crazy then you'll love this match. It had a lot of crazy spots and a ton of stiff hits, I think I know what kinda style they were trying to do but TJP and Sawa did the style way better than they did but this was still a good match. Even though some of it was so typical indy I liked how intense and fast paced it was, maybe the selling and ring psychology wasn't perfect but it was a good match.

***3/4

Oh and I can't believe I didn't mention this before because it was driving me crazy the whole show but I hate how both wrestlers come out to the same song! I hope they changed that for the second show. Anyways just like I thought this was definitely a two match show, everything else besides TJP vs. Sawa and the main event was horrible to average so I wouldn't reccomend this DVD. If you see the two good matches somewhere I would watch them but the rest isn't really worth it unless you love boring indy wrestlers stiff each other with no reason or emotion behind it. This was their first show so maybe they'll fix the problems, they just REALLY need more personality because just watching two Joe Nobodies wrestle gets really boring no matter how "good" the wrestling is. The best match of the night was TJP vs. Sawa, I'm bringing that star rating up to 4 stars the more I think about it. Soo I hope this review helps everyone! These are the final star ratings for the show

Kyle O'Reily vs. Bobby Fish - **
Chuck Taylor vs. Cheech - *
Ricochet vs. Arik Cannon - ***
Dark City Fight Club vs. Aerform - *3/4
Brad Allen vs. Silas Young - DUD
TJP vs. Sawa - ****
Team Frightning vs. Akuma's Army - *1/4
Davey Richards vs. Kota Ibushi - ***3/4


----------



## FITZ

A little harsher than I would have been but aside from the Chikara 6-man and Young/Allen I don't think I could disagree with you too much. Aeroform does kind of suck. 

I'm just a little confused about how you didn't like the first match because the guys had no personality or gimmicks but hated the Chikara match which had guys with some pretty over the top gimmicks. 

And you didn't miss much with the Doanne/Jacobs match or the woman's match, more so with the woman's match.


----------



## Blasko

KingCrash said:


> Last Monday's rant was worth the money alone.


 The Bryan/Vinny shows are worth every penny of it.


----------



## The REAL MP

Smart Mark Video is running their 25% sale again, until March 19 at 11:59 pm. I'd copy and paste the info, but I'm too new to be able to figure out any of that shit.

They really need some kind of e-mail service notifying people of these sales, because I have to check the site every couple of days otherwise.


----------



## Platt

They do you can sign up to a newsletter gets sent out for any sales and whenever they have an update of more than a couple of titles.


----------



## The REAL MP

Cool, thanks Platt. I'll check that out. Guess I didn't look hard enough.

And since other people often post these things (and I'm trying to get up to 20 posts so I can access the multimedia section), I put in an order for all Chikara Season 8 shows through Anniversario Yang. I've already seen crappy downloaded versions of those shows, but DVD quality is worth every penny I just spent. It kills me how much better Chikara and PWG DVDs look compared to ROH and DGUSA.


----------



## FITZ

I have the first 2 DGUSA shows and I thought the production was fine if not great. Really nice cases too and the DVDs have a lot of good bonus features.


----------



## The REAL MP

Oh, DGUSA definitely does a tremendous job on the packaging and the bonus features. There's no doubt about that.

I'm just saying I find the video quality a little lacking, especially compared to little promotions like PWG and Chikara (who don't do their DVD production in-house, so that's the difference right there). The Philly shows are OK, but Untouchable looks pretty crappy and the bright red ring mat about blew out my TV's contrast levels.

While we're on the subject, I just watched the Freedom Gate DVD over the weekend and was really impressed by it. Much better than the PPV, I thought. I think that show's been a bit underrated since it isn't quite Historic or Untouchable Gate.


----------



## Meteora2004

Is Open the Untouchable Gate worth picking up? I was at the Historic and Freedom Gate shows, so I'll definitely be buying those in May at EVOLVE 3.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Well, both Doi vs. Danielson and Shingo vs. Davey ended up in the Wrestling Observer top ten for last year, so I'd say it's likely worth getting. Haven't gotten around to watching it yet though.


----------



## erikstans07

Untouchable was awesome. My ratings:

Masato Yoshino vs. Dragon Kid ***3/4
YAMATO & Gran Akuma vs. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw ***3/4
Bryan Danieslon vs. Naruki Doi ****1/2
Brian Kendrick vs. CIMA ***
Davey Richards vs. Shingo ****3/4
Nick & Matt Jackson vs. Ryo Saito & Genki Horiguchi ****


----------



## The REAL MP

For Untouchable I'd say:

Masato Yoshino vs. Dragon Kid--***1/2 (perfect opener)
YAMATO & Gran Akuma vs. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw--*** (Jig's injury sours it)
Bryan Danieslon vs. Naruki Doi--****3/4 (as smooth as butter crossed with velvet mixed with Frank Sinatra's voice)
Brian Kendrick vs. CIMA--**1/2 (cut from PPV for a reason)
Davey Richards vs. Shingo--****3/4 (your balls will grow twice the size and your chest hair will become a manly thatch after watching this)
Nick & Matt Jackson vs. Ryo Saito & Genki Horiguchi--*** (I always burn out by this point and can barely remember anything about this match)

Historic and Freedom Gate have much better "flow," but this has two matches that smoke anything on those two shows. So it's really hard to rate the show overall, but it's absolutely worth picking up. FRAY is much better on this show too, although I like the two prelim match approach from Freedom Gate better than either FRAY.


----------



## CM Skittle

TaylorFitz said:


> A little harsher than I would have been but aside from the Chikara 6-man and Young/Allen I don't think I could disagree with you too much. Aeroform does kind of suck.
> 
> I'm just a little confused about how you didn't like the first match because the guys had no personality or gimmicks but hated the Chikara match which had guys with some pretty over the top gimmicks.
> 
> And you didn't miss much with the Doanne/Jacobs match or the woman's match, more so with the woman's match.


Thanks for reading it  I thought it might be too long for everyone. But I dunno, they need to find a balance when it comes to gimmicks/personality. Like it shouldn't just be two random Joe Nobodies but it shouldn't be a bunch of people pretending to be ghosts and truck drivers either. CHIKARA just seemed especially out of place on a show where everything was supposed to be so realistic, not even just their costumes and gimmicks but their lucha libre style just looked so choreographed and fake compared to the realistic MMA-influenced style everyone else was doing. I think Chris Hero would be a good example of being realistic but still having a personality


----------



## jawbreaker

And yet you praised Ricochet...


----------



## Meteora2004

Wow, I can't believe I forgot about Dragon/Doi; looks like I'll be picking Open the Untouchable Gate up as well, then.


----------



## GuerrillaOfHonor

Just finished watching EVOLVE 1 myself and i quite enjoyed it. Sawa vs TJP and the 6 man where great. Loved the main-event. Will been picking up EVOLVE 2 when it comes out


----------



## FITZ

CM Skittle said:


> Thanks for reading it  I thought it might be too long for everyone. But I dunno, they need to find a balance when it comes to gimmicks/personality. Like it shouldn't just be two random Joe Nobodies but it shouldn't be a bunch of people pretending to be ghosts and truck drivers either. CHIKARA just seemed especially out of place on a show where everything was supposed to be so realistic, not even just their costumes and gimmicks but their lucha libre style just looked so choreographed and fake compared to the realistic MMA-influenced style everyone else was doing. I think Chris Hero would be a good example of being realistic but still having a personality


Wasn't too long and the reviews of yours that I've read (maybe like 2 others) are pretty entertaining even if I don't agree with them.

The Chikara guys really don't fit in with the rest of the roster. It's almost like they took the extremes with guys like Bobby Fish, Brad Allen, and Silas Young on one side and the Chikara guys on the other. 

It's going to be a while before I pick up any DVDs now. I just put in my 2 weeks notice at work and I don't have anything lined up. Shouldn't be too hard to find another job but I plan on taking a few weeks off. I have plenty of savings but it just doesn't seem like a good idea to invest that money into DVDs. In fact I may end up selling some stuff on ebay.


----------



## KaijuFan

KaijuFan’s Stoned Reviews:
PWG – Speed of Sound

Alright guys, tonight’s a good night. I just got laid for two hours and I smoked me a full bowl. It’s time to watch some PW G.

*The Cutler Bros vs Johnny Goodtime and Brandon Gatson (Wolf Blitzer):
*** 1/2*
YES! GOODTIME WITH THE POWER PAD! Gatson looks like the American Gladiator Wolf Blitzer, so I hearby dub him Wolf Blitzer throughout this review. Wolfie fucks up a bit but recovers points with amazing spots that made my pants tight. The Cutlers are the new Briscoes, you heard It here first.
*
Shane Haste vs Gary Fuckin’ Coleman vs Charles Mercury vs Human Tornado:
*** 5/9*
HOLY MOTHER OF SPOTS. I marked like a bitch. The ending was a great showcase of cool looking moves with no reason behind it other to win a match.

***** Cabana vs Scott Lost:
*** 2/4*
Losta good chain wrestling. While I prefer when Lost is in kill mode, it’s quite refreshing to see him be somewhat lighthearted in this, and he’s fighting Colt, how serious can he honestly be?

*PWG Tag Titles:
Young Bucks © vs Joey “I forgot what I was originally going to put” Ryan and his BFF, Karl Anderson
*** 4/9*
Joey Ryan using the psychological warfare, calling the bucks "chickens" and mimicking a chicken, this is amazing. I always pictured Joey Ryan as a failed MLB player, who woulda thought I was right? Anderson is quickly becoming my favorite wrestler over the course of just one prematch introduction. 
Good wrestling, Ryan and Anderson were the stars though, the bucks just hit their spots in the right time. The Bucks going really heelish just works perfectly. 

*Reseda Street Fight:
El Generico vs Sexy Chucky T
******
There comes a time in every reviewers life where he comes across a match he deems worth of the ever esteemed, five stars. However this reviewer has come across a match that no other reviewer would give it to. Does one risk losing credibility over the confession of a love for an overlooked match? Well, today is that day. To give a match five stars is to expose your view of what wrestling really is.

It should be funny, it should be serious, it should be a spotfest, it should tell me a story, it should be everything. And this match delivered in every way possible. The spots were intense, the comedy was hysterical and the story was beautifully written. What was the story? Two men fighting for the right for their tag team to get a title shot at the Bucks. That’s simple, everyone understands it, and it’s just logical. Why isn’t there more of this? 
*
Daniel Bryan vs THE Brian Kendrick:
****
Solid but any match would be hard to impress following the street fight.
*
PWG Title:
Chris Hero © vs Roderick Swarm:
*****
Tipsy McDrinkLots. That’s all I have to fucking say.

KaijuFan's Stoned Reviews:
ROH - Bound By Hate

*Jerry Lynn vs Ol' DR:
** + **
Nothing offensive, short and fast. Wasn't anything other than acceptable if not, generic wrestling. 
*
Delirious and Brodie Lee vs Kenny King and Rhett Titus:
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGH*
Delirious got worked over forever, and when Brodie finally got the tag in they went to the count out sequence.
*
Roderick Swarm and Erick Stevens vs Go Shiozaki and Eddie Edwards:
** 1/2*
Nothing much to say about this either other than Roderick and Stevens should have tagged much more often.
*
Dog Collar:
Jimmy Jacobs vs Austin Aries:
*****
This had more blood than perhaps Slither. Amazing use of the chain, I thought Jimmy Jacobs turned into Red Skull from Captain America.

*Grizzley Redwood vs Alex Payne:
**
This is the "Hurry the fuck up, intermission is over and the show is back on" match.
*
Daniel Bryan vs Tyler Black vs Kenny "My Favorite Stoned Wrestler" Omega:
*** 3/4*

Innovative shit, and the ending just looked disgusssssting.
*
ROH World Title:
Nigel McGuinness (c) vs Necro Butcher:
***
Blah.
*
ROH World Tag Titles:
Steenerico (c) vs The Briscoe Bros *
****
A great match, I love how much these teams fueled their rivalry throughout their matches and not through just promos. Just little things like spitting in the face out of the blue adds a sense of realism and further suspends my belief.


----------



## Obfuscation

Am I the only one who finds it hard to believe that Davey/SHINGO is that good? Probably because I've been insanely bored w/Davey for quite a while now, but I mean really? THAT excellent?


----------



## Sephiroth

Anyone order Kurt Russellmania yet?


----------



## erikstans07

I pre-ordered Kurt Russellmania. It shipped on Monday. Should be getting it in the next couple days.


----------



## Sephiroth

Wanna upload some goodies for me? 

I'm most excited about the Dolphin Master trying to live his life without his partner in aquatic crime.


----------



## musdy

Hailsabin said:


> Am I the only one who finds it hard to believe that Davey/SHINGO is that good? Probably because I've been insanely bored w/Davey for quite a while now, but I mean really? THAT excellent?


I'm not bored with Davey YET, but I didn't find that match as good as other people did.


----------



## FITZ

I wouldn't give Davey/Shingo ****3/4 rating that a lot of people seem to be giving out but it was a pretty awesome match. 

And I bought Kurt Russelmania at a live show last week along with BOLA and I am embarrassed to say that I haven't even made it through the first night of BOLA yet. I'm averaging like 1 match a night right now so at this rate I should be done with Kurt Russelmania in about a month...


----------



## GuerrillaOfHonor

Im currently waiting for my Kurt Russelmania from highspots. Should hopefully be here in about 2 weeks.

I wont be ordering from PWG again. Still waiting for an order from 5th Nov. I now they say i cant have a refund because they recon they have sent it out twice :cuss:


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Then it's time to call your card company to place a dispute.


----------



## Tarfu

GuerrillaOfHonor said:


> Im currently waiting for my Kurt Russelmania from highspots. *Should hopefully be here in about 2 weeks*.


Expect it to be a week more. Highspots has been dead slow shipping to Europe this year.


----------



## GuerrillaOfHonor

Tarfu said:


> Expect it to be a week more. Highspots has been dead slow shipping to Europe this year.


I got PWG Sells Out 2 in about 11 days


----------



## erikstans07

Sephiroth said:


> Wanna upload some goodies for me?
> 
> I'm most excited about the Dolphin Master trying to live his life without his partner in aquatic crime.


Sure, I'll let ya know when it comes in the mail and it should be up within a day after that.


----------



## Platt

RING OF HONOR BUY 3, GET 2 FREE DVD SALE!!!

You can now get 2 free Ring of Honor DVD's with every 3 you purchase. Non-ROH titles are not included in the sale. It is very important you read all of the directions below before placing your order:

1) You will receive 2 Free Ring of Honor DVD for every 3 you purchase. If you buy 6 DVD's you get 4 free, if you buy 9 DVD's you get 6 free, if you purchase 12 DVD's you get 8 free, etc.. There is no limit. Your regular priced & free selections must be a Ring of Honor, Straight Shootin, or Secrets of the Ring title. Non ROH titles are not included in this sale. You may add other items to your order but they would not count towards the sale promotion.
2) Place the items you are ordering in the shopping cart at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. Write in your free selections in the "Special Instructions" section so you are not charged for the items. If you place your free items in the shopping cart you will be billed for them and adjustments will not be made.
3) Your free selections must be the lowest priced item you are buying.
4) This offer is good on all DVD's listed under the "Ring of Honor DVD's" & "Straight Shootin DVD" sections at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. NON ROH DVD ARE NOT INCLUDED IN THIS SALE.

Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Monday, March 22nd at 10am EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.

*Please note the buy 3, get 2 free offer is ONLY good on Ring of Honor show titles, Best Of's, Straight Shootin', and Secrets of the Ring titles. This includes any ROH titles marked down in the "Weekly Specials" section.


NEW DVD RELEASES!!!

The following DVD's are now available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:

8th Anniversary Show- New York, NY 2/13/10 (DVD)

Ring of Honor celebrates it's 8th Anniversary from the Manhattan Center in NYC featuring Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black for the ROH World Title; Davey Richards vs. El Generico; Roderick Strong vs. Brian Kendrick; Briscoes vs. DCFC for the Tag Titles; plus more.
1. Roderick Strong vs. Brian Kendrick
2. The Kings of Wrestling (Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli) vs. The Bravado Brothers
3. No Rules: Eddie Kingston & The Necro Butcher with Gypsy Joe vs. Erick Stevens & Joey Ryan with Prince Nana
4. El Generico vs. Davey Richards
5. World Tag Team Title Match: Jay & Mark Briscoe defeated The Dark City Fight Club
6. Four Corner Survival- Pick 6 Series Match: (4) Kenny King vs. Delirious vs. Steve Corino vs. "Skullcrusher" Rasche Brown
7. Kevin Steen vs. Colt Cabana
8. ROH World Title Match: Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black
*Jim Cornette, Roderick Strong, & Kenny King are judges at ringside and will decide the winner if the match ends in a draw.

Bonus:
--Video Wire 2/17/10

WWE Elimination Chamber 2010 (DVD)

1. WWE Title Elimination Chamber Match: Sheamus vs. John Cena vs. Triple H vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Ted DiBiase vs. Randy Orton
2. I-C Title Match: Drew McIntyre vs. Kane
3. Maryse & Gail Kim vs. Michelle McCool & Layla
4. U.S. Title Match: The Miz vs. MVP
5. World Title Elimination Chamber Match: Undertaker vs. Rey Mysterio vs. John Morrison vs. Chris Jericho vs. C.M. Punk vs. R-Truth


----------



## Meteora2004

I love that my ROH DVD orders have been arriving within two days.


----------



## GuerrillaOfHonor

Meteora2004 said:


> I love that my ROH DVD orders have been arriving within two days.


If only ROH had a UK branch that has the newest releases. Not like A-Merchandise who are still in the final countdown tour


----------



## S-Mac

GuerrillaOfHonor said:


> If only ROH had a UK branch that has the newest releases. Not like A-Merchandise who are still in the final countdown tour


that would be great but i cant see it happening but a week or two weeks isnt that bad i dont think.


----------



## GuerrillaOfHonor

SM™ said:


> that would be great but i cant see it happening but a week or two weeks isnt that bad i dont think.


I know yeah. For me ive never had a problem with ROH shipping them out fast. But PWG is a different story. It seems if you order over 2 dvds they dont come for about 3 to 4 weeks or dont come at all!


----------



## S-Mac

I have only had one problem with ROH which was when they didnt send me my OVW dvds i ordered and when i emailed them about it they send me another order that i had made which i had already received but other than that i have had no problems with them.


----------



## erikstans07

I just checked the mailbox and much to my delight, Kurt Russellmania was in there! I'm watching it right now.


----------



## McQueen

You son of a bitch. I want to get BOLA & Russellmania but I shouldn't be wasting money at the moment. Not to mension I have like 100 DVD's I haven't watched yet in the first place.


----------



## erikstans07

Well keep an eye on the indy media section.


----------



## GuerrillaOfHonor

Anyone else got Open The Global Gate from DGUSA? The production values on this dvd are awful! So blurry!


----------



## Tarfu

McQueen said:


> I want to get BOLA & Russellmania but I shouldn't be wasting money at the moment.


Yeah, I have this killing urge to go ahead and just order KRM, but my current balance is like 20 bucks and the next time I get money is next month. *sigh*




GuerrillaOfHonor said:


> But PWG is a different story. It seems if you order over 2 dvds they dont come for about 3 to 4 weeks or dont come at all!


So what you're saying is, if I order a _single_ DVD, there might be a chance of it getting here within 7 days? Sounds intriguing...


----------



## erikstans07

Gah, I couldn't help but smile at RVD being on a PWG show and in the ring with Hero and Roderick.


----------



## S-Mac

Cant wait to see that match between them three


----------



## seancarleton77

When is the release date for Kurt RussellMania?


----------



## KingCrash

It's already out now. Mine just came in. I'll watch it after I see my bracket completely destroyed today.


----------



## erikstans07

Check out the Indy Media section!

More (2) to come.


----------



## musdy

More orders from my crazy ass:
SMart Mark Video
Chikara King of Trios 2009 3 nights
Best of Chikara 2007

Highspots:
Kurt Russelmania
ROH Tokyo Summit
Grab Bag: Man UP, Rising Above 2008, Final Battle 2007


----------



## erikstans07

3 matches from Kurt Russellmania are in the indy section now (links in my sig). If anyone wants to see any other match from the show, just let me know.


----------



## KingCrash

I'd say upload Steen/Richards. Watched up to Muta/KAI vs. The Dynasty and it's easily the most fun match so far.

Oh, and the band that played RVD's theme does indeed suck ass.


----------



## KaijuFan

Erik, what would we do without you? Seriously. You're a god send for my broke college ass.


----------



## Sephiroth

Kurt Russellmania
The Young Bucks vs. London & Kendrick - **** 1/2*


----------



## erikstans07

Sephiroth, I'm gonna have to agree, sadly. The match never really picked up and didn't have much of a flow. It's good though and worth a watch.


----------



## musdy

Sephiroth said:


> Kurt Russellmania
> The Young Bucks vs. London & Kendrick - **** 1/2*


DAMN!!! The rest of the card better be good.


----------



## jawbreaker

KaijuFan said:


> Erik, what would we do without you? Seriously. You're a god send for my broke college ass.


And my broke-er high school (soon to be college) ass. I should get a job, but senioritis seems to be affecting that too. All I want to do is sit on my ass and watch indy wrestling. The people who allow me to achieve this goal are legends in my mind.


----------



## Sephiroth

musdy said:


> DAMN!!! The rest of the card better be good.


*** 1/2 of fucking awesome. Weird pacing and virtually no flow to the match plus A LOT of botches bring it down. 

Kendrick rules the school.


----------



## KaijuFan

jawbreaker said:


> And my broke-er high school (soon to be college) ass. I should get a job, but senioritis seems to be affecting that too. All I want to do is sit on my ass and watch indy wrestling. The people who allow me to achieve this goal are legends in my mind.


Honestly man don't worry about senioritis. Community Colleges are great to transfer to a great school while saving money. 

We should rip it sometime.


----------



## Maxx Hero

KaijuFan said:


> Honestly man don't worry about senioritis. Community Colleges are great to transfer to a great school while saving money.


I agree about the senioritis. I had it my junior year though. Senior year I took all college classes, was debate captain, and worked 35 hour a week. You will quickly find character, connections, and experience is more valuable than grades and bullshit.

I disagree about the community colleges. I am paying out of pocket $40,000 myself for a private four year school, and the experiences this has brought me are indescribable. I would never change my choice, regardless of how much money I have spent. There are things that are more valuable than the money.


----------



## Obfuscation

_SHIMMER Vol 23:_

1) Nikki Roxx vs Cat Power - *1/2
2) Amber O'Neal vs Tenille - **
3) Daffney vs Melanie Cruise - **
4) Sara Del Rey vs Madison Eagles - ***1/4
5) LuFisto vs Kellie Skater - **1/4
6) Daizee Haze vs Nicole Matthews - ***+
7) Amazing Kong vs Mercedes Martinez - ***1/2
8) Nevaeh/Ashley Lane(c) vs The International Home Wrecking Crew - _SHIMMER Tag Team Titles/2 out of 3 Falls_ - *3/4
9) Cheerleader Melissa vs Wesna Busic - ****
10) MsChif(c) vs Serena Deeb - _SHIMMER Title_ - ***1/4

Good show. Very enjoyable and I can recommend it to anyone. Granted the Tag Titles match wasn't any good, but that's what happens when you are watching a Jetta match. Women blows. Rain isn't anything worth talking about either, minus the fact that she's very attractive. We all know that can't help a match. I was digging the seemingly unofficial theme of it being newer SHIMMER wrestlers vs the more experienced. Had some interesting matches. Del Rey/Eagles was one that I wasn't too surprised at it being good, but at the fact that I thought Del Rey was gonna squash her. Didn't see a 10 min match from the two. Was impressed. Awesome counter to the finish. Same w/the main event. Really impressive job by MsChif.

MOTN was easily Melissa/Busic. It was like a Finlay/Benoit/Regal match, only of course, w/females. The ground and pound + hard hitting & physical style just made it awesome. I really into it. Went 24 min and didn't drag. I felt that was a really important part. Check out the show, or at least this match. The 2nd half of the show is pretty must see stuff. Replace the Tag Titles w/Del Rey vs Eagles and your set. Rest of around the fun/enjoyable part, just nothing was long or stuck out much.


----------



## TheAce

"It's something we learned from our friends over at Combat Zone Wrestling. They always talk about how they like to bring....I can't believe I'm giving them a shout out, [email protected]$k them,terrible, seriously *laughter* "

-Excalibur

During Generico and Liger.I died.


----------



## Obfuscation

That makes me want to watch that match EVEN more. Only Excalibur could make that possible.


----------



## FITZ

Excalibur is one of my favorite commentators. During the early shows of PWG that I watched he was the one that made it possible to sit through some of those shows.


----------



## seancarleton77

TheAce said:


> "It's something we learned from our friends over at Combat Zone Wrestling. They always talk about how they like to bring....I can't believe I'm giving them a shout out, [email protected]$k them,terrible, seriously *laughter* "
> 
> -Excalibur


THAT WAS AWESOME! *clap clap clap clap clap* terrible indeed.


----------



## TheAce

I just wish I could make out what Cabana's saying during that part, it's to muffled.

also, Generico and Liger was great. I've stayed away from results of this show and was really pulling for Generico to win. He got a great match outta Liger though, people always talk like Davey is the best in ring guy right now in the indies..but I feel like Generico is as consistent, he has the best character going, bumps as good as AJ Styles used to and he could get over in any company out there.


----------



## Meteora2004

Next up in my ROH View Queue: Rising Above 2008; can't wait to watch it.


----------



## Obfuscation

People say Davey is the best guy in the indies right now? Seriously?


----------



## jawbreaker

Maxx Hero said:


> I agree about the senioritis. I had it my junior year though. Senior year I took all college classes, was debate captain, and worked 35 hour a week. You will quickly find character, connections, and experience is more valuable than grades and bullshit.
> 
> I disagree about the community colleges. I am paying out of pocket $40,000 myself for a private four year school, and the experiences this has brought me are indescribable. I would never change my choice, regardless of how much money I have spent. There are things that are more valuable than the money.


Senioritis is awesome. I've honestly never enjoyed school more than I do not worrying about anything but speech practice. And I've already gotten into three colleges that I would be proud to go to and none cost more than $16,000 a year (after scholarships), so community college is out of the question. Plus I really want to get out of my parents' house.


----------



## Sephiroth

Hailsabin said:


> People say Davey is the best guy in the indies right now? Seriously?


Well, Omega is injured and Strong is getting fucked around.


----------



## KingCrash

You could probably throw Hero into that mix but at least for 09 into this year you couldn't go wrong if you said Davey.


----------



## Obfuscation

I've enjoyed Kenny King about 100x more than I have Davey. Quite frankly he probably wouldn't make it into my top 10. I may even put Aries over him. (and for those that don't know, I'm _very_ bored w/Aries)

Davey's style and matches fizzled out for me back in 08.


----------



## Platt

Hailsabin said:


> _SHIMMER Vol 23:_
> 
> 1) Nikki Roxx vs Cat Power - *1/2
> 2) Amber O'Neal vs Tenille - **
> 3) Daffney vs Melanie Cruise - **
> 4) Sara Del Rey vs Madison Eagles - ***1/4
> 5) LuFisto vs Kellie Skater - **1/4
> 6) Daizee Haze vs Nicole Matthews - ***+
> 7) Amazing Kong vs Mercedes Martinez - ***1/2
> 8) Nevaeh/Ashley Lane(c) vs The International Home Wrecking Crew - _SHIMMER Tag Team Titles/2 out of 3 Falls_ - *3/4
> 9) Cheerleader Melissa vs Wesna Busic - ****
> 10) MsChif(c) vs Serena Deeb - _SHIMMER Title_ - ***1/4
> 
> Good show. Very enjoyable and I can recommend it to anyone. Granted the Tag Titles match wasn't any good, but that's what happens when you are watching a Jetta match. Women blows. Rain isn't anything worth talking about either, minus the fact that she's very attractive. We all know that can't help a match. I was digging the seemingly unofficial theme of it being newer SHIMMER wrestlers vs the more experienced. Had some interesting matches. Del Rey/Eagles was one that I wasn't too surprised at it being good, but at the fact that I thought Del Rey was gonna squash her. Didn't see a 10 min match from the two. Was impressed. Awesome counter to the finish. Same w/the main event. Really impressive job by MsChif.
> 
> MOTN was easily Melissa/Busic. It was like a Finlay/Benoit/Regal match, only of course, w/females. The ground and pound + hard hitting & physical style just made it awesome. I really into it. Went 24 min and didn't drag. I felt that was a really important part. Check out the show, or at least this match. The 2nd half of the show is pretty must see stuff. Replace the Tag Titles w/Del Rey vs Eagles and your set. Rest of around the fun/enjoyable part, just nothing was long or stuck out much.


If you liked Wesna/Melissa you should check out their matches from the UK a couple of them are even better than this one.


----------



## Obfuscation

They referenced, and even showed highlights, of their matches from Chickfight. I'm pretty intent on checking out the Knockouts or Submssions only match from SHIMMER, but I can score some CF stuff too. Know of anywhere to find some at? Not sure if any gets posted up on here or even XWT.


----------



## FITZ

Hailsabin said:


> I've enjoyed Kenny King about 100x more than I have Davey. Quite frankly he probably wouldn't make it into my top 10. I may even put Aries over him. (and for those that don't know, I'm _very_ bored w/Aries)
> 
> Davey's style and matches fizzled out for me back in 08.


See with me it's sort of the opposite with Davey. I don't enjoy any of his older matches, generally if the match took place on 2009 I'll enjoy it, 2008 maybe, and anything older I most likely won't like it. 

I've yet to be impressed by by King as well.


----------



## Obfuscation

He just doesn't do it for me anymore. Which is in term a shame and a surprise considering I was almost like the biggest Davey Richards mark you could find. 

I've been impressed plenty by King. Especially on the fact that he had his humble beginnings in Tough Enough. w/the exception of The Miz coming from there, I would say King may be the most charismatic personality to rise up from TE. And that's a great attribute to have if you ask me. Good in ring performer too, I must say. Just really dig the guy.


----------



## Kabukiman

I watched Reverse the Curse a couple of days ago, and his match against Tyler Black may well be his best singles match so far.


----------



## Obfuscation

Awesome news. May want to check that out. I'm like the last Tyler Black fan alive, I swear.


----------



## S-Mac

I used to love Tyler when he was in the AOTF and in 2008 but since then i havent liked him at all for some reason.


----------



## FITZ

I have no problem with Tyler Black. I loved his match with Aries at the 8th Annicersary show (live bias I know but I still thought it was a really good match) and I'm fine with him holding the title. 

Davey Richards has just been putting on one great match after another this year and in 2009. Since Danielson signed with WWE he might be the guy that I consider to be the best on the indies right now.


----------



## S-Mac

Yeah ive thought that davey has been the best on the indies for awhile now aswell. i am actually looking forward to seeing the 8th anniversary match sounds very good.


----------



## FITZ

Generico/Davey and Black/Aries were both incredible. From the little that I saw Kendrick/Strong was very good as well. My brother semed to be a pretty big fan of it, lucky bastard got to ride the elevator that didn't get stuck...

If you enjoy watching the Kings of Wrestling squash soem jobbers and get over massivley as faces even though they played the heels than you will enjoy that match as well. 

Kingston also takes a brutal bump during the show as well. Not ROH's best show but it was pretty good.


----------



## seancarleton77

Tyler Black is ridiculously talented, just wait until he's got 2 or 3 more years under his belt.

Davey has been a beast ever since he stayed at the NOAH Dojo, I didn't like him in PWG back in 2004/2005 ish time, he just seemed to be going through spots (like Super Dragon & Jack Evans).


----------



## FITZ

I wasn't even a fan of hom around 2006 and 2007. I'm not sure exactly what was missing from his matches but I know that there certainly was something that his recent matches have now that his older matches didn't. Somewhere around 2008 he just sort of kicked in and has become a flat out monster in the last year or so.


----------



## Platt

IVP Sale



> 25% off all orders at IVPvideos for the rest of March.
> 
> From now until the end of March you can receive 25% off of any order. At
> checkout use the coupon code HOUSE to receive your discount. All current orders
> and replacements have either been shipped or will be shipping this weekend.
> 
> I am very excited to announce that the IVPvideos offices will be moving as I
> will be purchasing a house. This is huge as the amount of space we will have
> will almost double. This means more duplicators which means faster order
> processing times and the potential for even bigger sales! To celebrate and to
> raise the funds for more duplicators we are running this 25% off sale.
> 
> Don’t forget that all IVPvideos.com orders come with thermal printing on high
> quality Taiyo Yuken DVDs. No sloppy handwriting on your discs when you purchase
> from IVPvideos.com.


----------



## The REAL MP

Holy shit, that's the first I've ever heard of IVPvideos.com, and those prices are outstanding. Anyone ever order from there? I know some of the Highspots puro compilations look like shit, worse than downloaded even.

Thinking about picking up the NOAH shows from 3-1-09 and 6-22-09...for NINE dollars total. Shit.


----------



## McQueen

IVP is awesome and has been pimped plenty around here, especially by myself. Some stuff looks pretty crappy but that depends on the quality of the commercial tapes. Newer stuff like NOAH should look pretty good, however some of the classic All Japan (aka the good stuff) doesn't look great cause it was ripped off a shitty VHS tape, not Chris' fault he does the best he can.

Plus he's really good about customer service issues.


----------



## The REAL MP

That's probably why the Highspots comps I have look so bad, because it's mostly AJPW stuff ripped from VHS. This didn't used to be an issue on my old 27 inch SDTV...but it is now.

Thanks McQueen, I'm definitely going to pick up those two NOAH shows (KENTA vs. Nakajima III and KENTA/Go vs. Nakajima/Sasaki FTW). I know this isn't the puro thread, but anyone else have any recommendations?


----------



## McQueen

Well J-Cup Stage One from NJPW 1994 is probably in my eyes the most solid show ever produced. J-Crown '96 is pretty good as well (again under NJPW). Recommending full puro shows can be kinda tough but for NOAH Departure (7-10) 2004 and Destiny (7-15)2005 are pretty good and NJPW 1/4 Dome shows are usually pretty solid. The April '96 NJPW Dome show (can't remember the exact date 4/16?) is pretty great too.

Usually off IVP I aim for best ofs or tournaments like G-1 Climax sets.


----------



## GuerrillaOfHonor

IVP videos is awesome, Think im going to have to stock up in this sale too!


----------



## S-Mac

IVP has always my favourite destination for all puro DVD's even though the quality isnt always excellent it is always watchable and have no problems with the site.


----------



## Halfnelson

Yeah IVP are really good at sorting out any problems, my last order was taking a while to ship so I sent an email and he got the order out a couple of days later. Made an order not so long ago but I'll probably have to make another one now.

I'd recommend picking up all the Kawada vs Misawa comps, apart from all the Kawada/Misawa matches there's the great tags they had and the Jumbo/Misawa and Jumbo/Tenryu matches. He's got a great five disc Tenryu comp too. Yeah I could probably keep recommending stuff all day.


----------



## musdy

My IVPvideos experience has been nothing but positive.


----------



## KingKicks

I haven't ordered anything from IVP in a very long time but every time I did, I was pleased with the service.

Still got like 10 DVDs from them to watch actually lol.


----------



## Groovemachine

I haven't used IVP before but this sale has me very tempted. I've only just started getting into Kawada and have been loving what I've seen so I very well may pick up a comp or two on him.


----------



## erikstans07

I just finished Eye of the Storm 2. Overall, it was a pretty good show. The standout matches were the Main Event 6-Man tag, Strong/Black and Hero/Colt, but the rest weren't bad at all. The Bucks vs. King & Aries was really good actually. I don't know if I've ever seen Aries work against the Bucks, so that was cool to see. I also liked the Steen & Generico vs. Bison & Stevens match. I'd recommend watching this show. I was surprised at how good it is. It makes getting the Final Battle DVD so worth it.


EDIT: Also, thought I'd mention this here. I've recently contacted a local wrestler named JT LaMotta (some of you might know of him if you've seen ACW DVDs) about getting my foot in the door of the wrestling business, as I feel like I belong in it. He told me I could be on the ring crew for this local promotion called VCCW (Victory Crown Championship Wrestling) tonight. I'm going to be working as security during the show, I guess? So that's what I'm doing tonight. 


P.S., maybe in 5, 6 years, you guys will be saying things like "Davey vs. Erik plz" or "Erik for World champ~!" or maybe even "Erik's overrated, fuck that dude" or "Erik can't cut a promo and his matches are stale."


----------



## McQueen

Benjo™ said:


> I haven't ordered anything from IVP in a very long time but every time I did, I was pleased with the service.
> 
> Still got like 10 DVDs from them to watch actually lol.


Only 10 girly man? I swear you could add another zero for me.


----------



## KingKicks

McQueen said:


> Only 10 girly man? I swear you could add another zero for me.


Yes yes only 10 :side:

However still over 450 matches on my HDD to watch. 300 of which are all puro


----------



## McQueen

Good man. I approve. I honestly should never buy another Wrestling DVD again I have so much I need to watch.


----------



## KaijuFan

erikstans07 said:


> P.S., maybe in 5, 6 years, you guys will be saying things like "Davey vs. Erik plz" or "Erik for World champ~!" or maybe even "Erik's overrated, fuck that dude" or "Erik can't cut a promo and his matches are stale."


I'll be there, I'll also be there when the IWC randomly turns on you and thinks you're politicking your way into the main event.

One thing before you start to get inside the ring, hit the ropes as hard as possible. I know it'll sound like I'm ribbing you once you go off them for the first couple times, but it lessens the pain for whatever reason. 

Oh, and tuck the chin!

edit: fuck at this rate WF can have it's own fed in a few years.


----------



## McQueen

Erik if it makes you feel better I can turn on you now.

Go watch some Mid-South and learn to wrestle from that, not the crap that passes off as Wrestling nowadays.


----------



## Platt

McQueen said:


> Only 10 girly man? I swear you could add another zero for me.


and add another zero after that for me.


----------



## erikstans07

McQueen said:


> Erik if it makes you feel better I can turn on you now.
> 
> Go watch some Mid-South and learn to wrestle from that, not the crap that passes off as Wrestling nowadays.


I've been on here watching you guys complain about the wrestling of today, you think I'd settle for anything less than "Best in the World"?


----------



## McQueen

Sorry i'm just getting so pessimistic toward current wrestling because it seems to be getting worse and worse in my estimation and honestly most of those Indy guys are pretty poor workers and WWE is well so boring, linear and predictable.

Wrestling is no fun anymore, well aside from PWG.


----------



## seabs

*Dont even get me started on the amount of unwatched wrestling comps I've got and that's not even mentioning all of the wrestling on my hard drive which is a good 400GB+ worth.*


----------



## KaijuFan

McQueen said:


> Sorry i'm just getting so pessimistic toward current wrestling because it seems to be getting worse and worse in my estimation and honestly most of those Indy guys are pretty poor workers and WWE is well so boring, linear and predictable.
> 
> Wrestling is no fun anymore, well _aside_ from PWG.


This is going to come off as a liberal, annoying, NORML supporting, and a stupidly young adult suggestion...but smoke a bowl before watching a show and your enjoyment of what's in front of you will be raised. It's honestly the only thing keeping me watching the majority of promotions.

But I agree, the overall state of wrestling isn't so hot. Luckily we'll get Erik "5 Star" Stan running rampant in a few years.


----------



## McQueen

Agreed. I need something to get me interested again that isn't happening in 1986.


----------



## Maxx Hero

erikstans07 said:


> I've been on here watching you guys complain about the wrestling of today, you think I'd settle for anything less than "Best in the World"?


Someone is getting ahead of themselves me thinks. The read to greatness is long. But the fall from the trail of a dream is even longer.


----------



## erikstans07

Maxx Hero said:


> Someone is getting ahead of themselves me thinks. The read to greatness is long. But the fall from the trail of a dream is even longer.


Ha, I'm only messin. I do know that it's what I want to do with my life though


----------



## McQueen

Platt I sometimes wish you lived downb the street from me so we could compare rediculous amounts of unwatched Wrestling DVD's


----------



## Spartanlax

erik, you can be my young boy. The Misawa to my Jumbo. Or somethin' like that.


----------



## will94

I've got like 50+ DVDs I've yet to watch, and yet I find myself wanting to order more and more past ROH shows. It must be the completest in me now that I own virtually every WWF/E and TNA DVD on the market.

Someone help me and my wallet please.


----------



## RAE1956

^ you're dumb


----------



## Obfuscation

McQueen said:


> Sorry i'm just getting so pessimistic toward current wrestling because it seems to be getting worse and worse in my estimation and honestly most of those Indy guys are pretty poor workers and WWE is well so boring, linear and predictable.
> 
> Wrestling is no fun anymore, well aside from PWG.


If you weren't such an *adds insult here* you would also realize that Chikara is worth watching too.


----------



## FITZ

There are times when I think I only come into this thread so I can feel better about myself for spending all my money on DVDs that I never get around to watching. 

I love to order off IVP but I never find myself watching more than a few discs from any given order. Right now I have so much stuff from them that I will never get around to watching. At least it was all dirt cheap and if I ever feel like it I can pop in a random disc and watch some puro that I've never seen before. 

So I was in FYE today and checking out the wrestling DVDs and I saw that some idiot sold his copy of WWF Survivor Series 2001 to the store and they were selling it for $10. Now the cheapest I can find this DVD on Amazon is for $38. I already have the event on VHS and I think I just found a really easy way to make $20 off ebay, which is a good thing for a soon to be unemployed college student.


----------



## KaijuFan

Fuckin' a, Taylor. 

I'd rather not disclose the amount of DVDs unwatched, never mind how many are still in the packaging...


----------



## Obfuscation

I think I'm the only guy here that whenever I get a new DVD(s) I drop everything until I finish them all. I can't go w/o watching them if I just got them.


----------



## will94

TaylorFitz said:


> So I was in FYE today and checking out the wrestling DVDs and I saw that some idiot sold his copy of WWF Survivor Series 2001 to the store and they were selling it for $10. Now the cheapest I can find this DVD on Amazon is for $38. I already have the event on VHS and I think I just found a really easy way to make $20 off ebay, which is a good thing for a soon to be unemployed college student.


That's how I ended up getting most of my early WWF collection, most of these used DVD places don't have a clue about demand value. I still run across a bunch of old events for $8-10 and always think about picking them up and cashing in on the resale value, but never do.

For anybody looking to use the ROHVideos.com site, I'll give it a good recommendation. I've downloaded 3 shows, and the quality on the .isos is great with no problems. If they could just get their bandwidth issues fixed, as I've only been able to get 60-80kb/sec download speeds, which takes about a day to download a show.


----------



## KingCrash

Hailsabin said:


> I think I'm the only guy here that whenever I get a new DVD(s) I drop everything until I finish them all. I can't go w/o watching them if I just got them.


I'm the same way. I usually can't go a day or two without at least opening it and watching a couple of matches on any dvd I just got.


----------



## FITZ

will94 said:


> That's how I ended up getting most of my early WWF collection, most of these used DVD places don't have a clue about demand value. I still run across a bunch of old events for $8-10 and always think about picking them up and cashing in on the resale value, but never do.
> 
> For anybody looking to use the ROHVideos.com site, I'll give it a good recommendation. I've downloaded 3 shows, and the quality on the .isos is great with no problems. If they could just get their bandwidth issues fixed, as I've only been able to get 60-80kb/sec download speeds, which takes about a day to download a show.


I usually don't bother getting old shows that I already own (even on VHS) but I knew that Survivor Series 01 was one of the more valuable DVDs out there.


----------



## Obfuscation

KingCrash said:


> I'm the same way. I usually can't go a day or two without at least opening it and watching a couple of matches on any dvd I just got.


I don't see the point in ordering _not_ to watch right away. My biggest order was 10 ROH DVDs + FIP show and I watched all of them over the span of 3 days.


----------



## FITZ

I just don't have the time or patience to watch a large order. I usually make it through the first few that I get and than really slow down for a while. I always intend on watching them all but I simply buy faster than I watch. It's not good.

With that being said I'm going to watch some more of BOLA now.


----------



## Obfuscation

I kinda evny you on some of that. I haven't ordered anything from Highspots, Smartmark, ROHwrestling, etc. since maybe early 09 or late 08. (see, I can't even remember)


----------



## McQueen

Hailsabin said:


> If you weren't such an *adds insult here* you would also realize that Chikara is worth watching too.


GTFO of here with the with that queer ass shit.


----------



## Obfuscation

If death threats were ok to post in here, I would do so.

for now, go watch Chikara, you jerk.


----------



## McQueen

I'd legit rather get raped in prison than watch that shit.


----------



## Obfuscation

Good, then go get raped right now.


----------



## McQueen

I'm not going to waste anymore of my time or money on shitty super choreographed indy style lucha that appeals to five year olds and people with an IQ under 10.


----------



## Obfuscation

Oh yeah because that's how every match is on there. And I'm sure you see more kids in a WWE audience than you do at Chikara.

And don't try to be slick saying "because there are 2 people at a Chikara show" either.


----------



## erikstans07

Let me lighten the mood. Just got home from the VCCW show I worked as Security at. Before the show, I sat and watched as everyone went over spots, finishes, etc. Then went to the locker room (which was really just an upstairs bar that wasn't being used) where the wrestlers were getting ready, also still going over spots. I met Rachel Summerlyn & Darin Childs, who are probably the only two people there that you might have heard of.

During the show, all I did was stand by the back door (which got VERY sucky VERY quickly) and I was wearing all black. Then we broke down the ring afterwards.

It was fun and I'm definitely gonna do it again next month.


----------



## Platt

will94 said:


> That's how I ended up getting most of my early WWF collection, most of these used DVD places don't have a clue about demand value. I still run across a bunch of old events for $8-10 and always think about picking them up and cashing in on the resale value, but never do.


I wish we had places like that over here, the odd second had DVD places there is where I live never seem to get any wrestling in and even then it's all modern stuff. I'm stuck with using ebay to buy my older stuff which is why I still have alot of huge gaps because I refuse to pay silly money for stuff.


----------



## Charlimon.~

I've been in a PWG show one time, it was great. Indy wrestling is the best, it's we're you can enjoy watching good wrestling and not lame WWE/TNA promo's and bad wrestling. My favourite indy's are PWG, Chikara, ROH, GCW, and others.


----------



## seabs

*Dragon Gate Open The Spanish Gate*

*Genki Horiguchi & Ryo Saito vs. Ronin Rider & Zack Sabre Jr. *
_*1/4_

*Kazkanuezez vs. Lee Flynn *
_*_

*Colin McKay vs. Noam Dor*
_*1/4_

*Dragon Kid & Shingo vs. Young Bucks* 
_***3/4_

*El Generico vs. Mandrill vs. PAC vs. Sean South *
_***_

*Mike Quackenbush vs. Paul Tracey *
_***1/4_

*BxB Hulk, Masato Yoshino & Naruki Doi vs. CIMA, Kagetora & Susumu Yokosuka* 
_****1/2_

*Overall:*
_The first 3 matches are horrible but after that the show's pretty good. The 6 man main event aint your normal no selling spotfest but I enjoyed it a lot all the same._​


----------



## Obfuscation

^^Main event isn't a no selling spot fest? In Dragon Gate is that possible?


----------



## Caponex75

I think Briscoes/MCMG is still the best tag team match of the decade. I really need to rewatch Kobashi & Shiozaki vs. KO but AI doubt my opinion will change.


----------



## McQueen

Briscoes vs MCMG Tag Match of the Decade? LOL No.


----------



## Obfuscation

I don't even give that match 4 stars. idc if Sabin was in it, it had the Briscoes. And they degenerate down to more fast paced spots than the Guns do.


----------



## Platt

It's not even the best MCMG match in ROH never mind anything else.


----------



## Obfuscation

Haven't seen all of MCMG's tag matches in ROH, but I haven't been that amazed by them. I find myself more into their PWG work. Even vs Generico/Steen wasn't that great of a match, imo. SO disappointed by that match.


----------



## McQueen

I did enjoy MCMG vs AotF


----------



## Obfuscation

Never saw it. Don't even recall it atm.


----------



## KaijuFan

Pretty sure they faced each other at Tag Wars 2008


----------



## erikstans07

MCMG/AOTF was at Tag Wars 08 (damn you fellow stoner for beating me to it). Also MCMG vs. Danielson/Aries was DAMN GOOD.


----------



## Obfuscation

Ah, Team Work. The best thing to happen for Austin Aries since 2005.


----------



## seabs

*Dragon Gate Open The German Gate*

*Mark Haskins & Tommy End vs. Young Bucks* 
_***1/2_

*Bad Bones vs. Kagetora *
_**_

*Dragon Kid vs. El Generico vs. Masato Yoshino vs. Susumu Yokosuka *
_***1/4_

*CIMA vs. Mike Quackenbush *
_***3/4_

*BxB Hulk, Naruki Doi & Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Genki Horiguchi, Ryo Saito & Emil Sitochi* 
_****1/4_

*Absolute Andy vs. Shingo - wXw World Heavyweight Championship*
_***_

*Overall:*
_Very good show. The 6 man delivered as always. Only downside was an average main event._​


----------



## erikstans07

Damn CIMA vs. Quack? Idk if it's been done before or not, but I personally have never seen it. Are that show and Open the Spanish gate up for download anywhere?


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

Yeah, would love a download to more Dragon Gate USA. Absolutely love what I've seen so far.


----------



## erikstans07

These are Dragon Gate shows, but they _are_ very similar to DGUSA cards.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

Oh sorry ahah, I've only ever been familiar with PWG and ROH. I don't see much new things in the Indy Media section though


----------



## erikstans07

It's cool, I can see how you'd mistake those for DGUSA shows. I almost did myself, ha, then I just remembered that I would have seen them already, since I've seen every DGUSA show so far. lol

Have you seen the 3 matches from PWG Kurt Russellmania that I posted in the indy section?


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

I've seen The Bucks vs The Hooligans. It was awesome, kind of messy but still awesome lol. Gonna download Van Dam vs Strong vs Hero now.


----------



## Obfuscation

Still pondering if I want to d/l those matches or just buy the show. Only problem is idk if I want a different PWG show instead or some stuff from IVP. *sigh* Decisions, decisions.

Gonna watch GENERICO VS LIGER~! regardless as I can't not see. Double negative implies that I mean business.


----------



## FITZ

So I just got back from my favorite local indy company and it was so much fun. The ring broke (at least 1 beam flat out snapped) during the second to last match, which sucks for the company as they clearly aren't made of money, and the main event was wrestled as a falls count anywhere but they mostly stayed in the ringside area. It wasn't a wrestling classic or anything but it was really stiff and since I was in the front row they wrestled 2 feet away from me for a while. I was legit close enough that I felt a breeze when there was a chair shot. 

I think the only person that anyone would know of is Bobby Ocean, who was in the main event. 

I'm finally about to finish BOLA Night 1. Show was pretty damn good can't wait for Night 2 as I've heard that it was much better than Night 1.


----------



## Obfuscation

I get a kick out of local indy shows. They tend to put on a product that is more fun that you would expect. Probably because you go in expecting possibly only something "sub-par" then in the end you have a blast. I do that w/EWF here. Fun promotion that is.


----------



## FITZ

There is something great about screaming at a wrestling, "Perfectly executed suplex!" and than the English guy that did the suplex looks at me and says, "Thank You. Now SHUT YOUR MOUTH" Shut your mouth is his catchphrase. 

I should get one of their DVDs soon just to see how much of myself I can hear/see during the matches.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

Roderick Strong vs RVD vs Chris Hero was alright lol. Hooliganz vs Bucks was good, a bit messy cause of Kendrick and like 2 London botches but still good. Dunno if I should watch Generico vs Liger lol. Gonna go check out some ROH on HDnet on Youtube.


----------



## Obfuscation

I guarantee you Generico vs Liger is > than any or all of that lackluster crap on ROH's weekly TV program.


----------



## erikstans07

Generico vs. Liger was awesome, why the "lol"? It was arguably better than the tag and the triple threat.


----------



## Obfuscation

Generico's consistency for strong/good matches is a fine reason to watch it.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

Alright, I shall download it tomorrow then! ;D
Ugh, I've still never been to a wrestling show, so saddening


----------



## Obfuscation

Look for an indy show that's in close range to you. Canada has IWS, the glorious Interspecies Wrestling, & C4 among others. I'm sure you can find something.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

Near the Toronto area? If you could help me I would be fucking honoured LOL  I've been wanting to go to a Wrestling show for well over 5 years now.


----------



## Obfuscation

I was gonna see if ISW (Interspecies Wrestling) was gonna have a show up there anytime soon. They do, however it made it's way back to America haha. 

C4 works out of Ottawa most of it's time I have noticed & IWS is mainly out of Montreal.

Those are the only real main Canadian indy shows in Canada that I happen to know of. I'm sure there are more(Blood, Sweat, & Ears if they even exist anymore) And I believe they were from Toronto, so that could be a potential bet. Look for whenever WWE or ROH come up there too, as it seems like Toronto is a hot spot for both while in Canada.


----------



## Caponex75

Platt said:


> It's not even the best MCMG match in ROH never mind anything else.


That match suffered from so much overkill and Jimmy trying to be super serious but failing and being annoying. Briscoes/MCMG tops every match they both have had because of three things and these aren't the three only things:

1. MCMG using strategy and being smart by attacking Marks head every time they got the chance. That makes for smart storytelling and makes moment likes the MCMG double teams seems so much more damaging. 

2. Mark going for the Shooting Star Press after his last one almost killed him at the last show was just such a amazing and beautiful spot. Him doing the Shooting Star has never meant more.

3. Briscoes/MCMG bringing attitudes and so much more then just moves. When Shelly rubs his forearm into Jays face in a disrespectful way, Jay responds in the same manner, and when Sabin rubs his spit all over Mark, he gets the shit bitch slapped out of him for it. The Briscoes bringing in their "We don't play that shit" attitude and MCMG bringing their "We do play that shit" attitude was a great clash in my opinion.

The match is by far one of my candidates for tag match of the decade.

BTW Generico/Liger was nothing special.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm still debating if I should take all of that seriously.


----------



## Caponex75

I was feeling the same when you talked about Chikara.








Osnap


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm not the one making outlandish claims tho.


----------



## Caponex75

Pretty sure me saying Briscoes/MCMG is probably one of the best tag matches of the decade isn't a outlandish claim. Considering it is the only tag I gave the full five outside of Kobashiozaki/KO is pretty fine by me.


----------



## Obfuscation

Yeah it is. It really is.


----------



## Caponex75

Forgive me for not liking Liger/Generico which is pretty identical to almost every Generico match he has had over the past couple of months. My fault....


----------



## KaijuFan

Will you two just smoke a joint and enjoy the wrestling you're watching?


----------



## Obfuscation

Don't smoke weed. Also don't have a problem w/that match. Just think he's putting it WAY too high of a level is all.


----------



## KaijuFan

Who cares if someone enjoyed a match that much?

I gave El Generico vs Chuck Taylor from Speed of Sound 5 stars. You think anyone else would? Does that make me wrong because I liked a match more than the majority did? Besides, our own bs ratings are just our opinions. We're not fact printing machines.


----------



## Obfuscation

A bit of a pet peeve. Can't help myself.

if that's sad, well then I apologize.


----------



## KaijuFan

Not sad, just trying to see you're reasoning. No harm meant.


----------



## Obfuscation

No worries, man. I like to think if I have a reasoning behind whatever I have a gripe w/, then I'm ok. Not some blind hater for an unknown reason.


----------



## McQueen

Generico/Omega from last year was ***** entertainment IMO.


----------



## Spartanlax

I gave Briscoes/MCMG three and a half blowjobs, while I gave the GoBashi/KO tag only two and three-eights blunt hits. Moral of the story? Fuck ratings, enjoy wrestling.


----------



## Tarfu

Spartanlax said:


> Fuck ratings, enjoy wrestling.


This.


----------



## KaijuFan

Couldn't agree more Lax.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

I agree with Spartman lol, rate a match for the fun of it, but don't take these ratings things to seriously,
for example I just saw the opener for EVOLVE 1, Kyle O'Reilly vs Bobby Fish, two unknowns (I think?) and they put on a great opener!


----------



## FITZ

Ratings are pretty usefully really. I don't get too worked up about what other people give them but if I say a match is ***** anyone can pretty much tell how much I liked the match. And we need some kind of scale to talk about how good matches were. I mean what's the difference between great, fantastic, amazing, and terrific? No rating system is perfect but I'm glad that wrestling matches have one. 

And O'Reilly/Fish was an awesome opener.


----------



## jawbreaker

What Taylor said.


----------



## erikstans07

I tend to agree with everyone saying "fuck ratings". I used to do reviews for every match or show I watched, but I haven't rated a match in about 6 months and I'm enjoying wrestling a lot more than I did when I was rating matches. It's more enjoyable, because I'm not criticizing so much.


----------



## jawbreaker

I don't rate matches unless I like them and want to have a numerical value to share with others. Or if everybody loves a match and I don't particularly like it as much (Hardy vs. Punk TLC).


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

EVOLVE 1 - Davey Richards vs Kota Ibushi ****1/4


----------



## Meteora2004

I'm finally starting to plow through my several dozen unwatched ROH DVDs; I've watched Bound by Hate (over the phone simulcast with KaijuFan ftw) and Rising Above 2008 in the past week, and both were great shows. Final Battle 2008 is up next, which I can't wait to finally see again after being there, and the current plan after that is to watch the 2009 shows I have in order, then go all the way back to Death Before Dishonor and watch the rest of the shows in order from there.


----------



## seabs

*AAW Chaos Theory 2010*

*Jay Bradley vs Kyle O'Reilly*
_**1/4_

*Hallowicked vs Gran Akuma vs Jigsaw vs Flip Kendrick vs Louis Lyndon vs Trik Davis *
_*_

*Colt Cabana vs Johnny Gargano - AAW Heritage Championship*
_**_

*Davey Richards vs Super Crazy*
_Great match but ended way sooner than it needed too.
***1/4_

*House Of Truth vs The Pheonix Twins & Dan Lawrence*
_***1/4+_

*The Chan Clan vs Nick Brubaker & Ryan Boz *
_*_

*Irish Airbourne vs Zero Gravity*
_*1/2_

*Tyler Black vs Shane Hollister*
_***1/2+_

*Arik Cannon & Darrin Corbin vs Krotch & Lince Dorado*
_**_

*Silas Young vs Jimmy Jacobs - AAW Heavyweight Championship*
_***3/4_

*Overall:*
_Very good show. Was an easier watch than most of the recent ROH shows were. There's 4 VERY good matches too._​


----------



## Obfuscation

I guess overrating some Briscoes indy trash match is something that I just can't get past. Probably because I loathe those guys.

but clearly star ratings don't mean anything worth a damn to me as I was 100% into Generico/Liger even if it wasn't a legit "great" match. The fact that they wrestled each other put a smile on my face.


----------



## jawbreaker

Star ratings for PWG are an exercise in futility as the amount of enjoyment had from a match has nothing to do with the star ratings in many cases.


----------



## Obfuscation

^Chikara is even harder, imo. Both of those promotions do go beyond a simple rating. They have entertainment levels that are off the charts.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I hope Joey Ryan joins Super Dragon soon in the retirement line. That ****** ruined a PERFECTLY booked show with Threemendous II. I don't buy him as being a bad ass in anyway whatsoever. Bryan Danielson is a bad motherfucker who will ram you to death. Davey and Strong will fucking torture you. Tornado is a pimp coward who will do anything to get the upper hand. Hell, even Jacobs, who also looks like a fucking ******, has an aura of believability to him when it comes to being a bad ass, as he has the "the whole world has turned me into a monster" gimmick. Generico isn't a bad ass, but he has that never say die attitude that makes the crowd BELIEVE in him. Joey Ryan should never, ever, for any reason, wrestle a match that goes more than 20 minutes ever again. He's not cut out for it.

I fucking hated that main event. You name it, I saw it - unprotected chair shots TWO YEARS after Benoit AND post-Misawa, stupid risks that meant nothing, pointless misogyny (totally doesn't make me feel ashamed to be watching), an overabundance of dangerous moves being used as near falls. The only thing missing were some botched spots.


----------



## FITZ

Joey Ryan as a face doesn't work for me all that well but I loved him as a heel. 

I actually just watched Joey Ryan/Super Dragon Guerrilla Warfare match and it was much better than I remember it being. It might have something to do with watching it with commentary this time (I am ashamed to admit that for a while there I was not a fan of Excalibur on commentary) but I enjoyed myself. Can't help but agree with the overabundance of dangerous spots. Still made for an enjoyable match but they probably didn't need to do all the stuff they had.


----------



## Maxx Hero

Spartanlax said:


> I gave Briscoes/MCMG three and a half blowjobs, while I gave the GoBashi/KO tag only two and three-eights blunt hits. Moral of the story? Fuck ratings, enjoy wrestling.


There is no way that Briscoes/MCMG is that much better than GoBashi/KO. Please smell the sarcasm.


----------



## jawbreaker

If you think about it, wouldn't less blunt hits signify a better match?


----------



## Obfuscation

Joey going face is understandable. He gets nothing but a majority of cheers now, so why not turn him? He's pretty much the god of California indies. Everyone loves him. Also, given that Hero went heel @ Threemendous II, makes even more sense.


----------



## KingCrash

Joey should still work heel, he just doesn't click as a face. They cheer for Scott Lost and he still works like a complete dickbag. I also think Joey works better in garbage matches then regular matches, seeing how most of non-Dynasty highlights have been in them. 

Oh, and LOL TNA after that ppv. No spoilers, but just wow.

EDIT: And in May Teddy Hart vs. Liger. That's going to be something.


----------



## Obfuscation

Eh, I guess it just doesn't bother me.

Joey has never been the world's greatest wrestler or anything, but the guy can take so much punishment, it's crazy. That's a good example why he can thrive in a gimmick match over a "normal" match. Starting to lose count how many bumps he's taken in PWG alone.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I should mention that after that awful main event, Joey goes out and totally redeems himself in a **** tag match the next month at Speed of Sound. Fucking amamzing. THAT's the Joey Ryan that will get me to buy DVDs, not 40 minute indy garbage wrestling matches that try to re-enact Cactus Jack.


----------



## Obfuscation

Brawls, wrestling matches, heel, or face. If it's Joey Ryan, it's all good as far as I care.


----------



## Maxx Hero

jawbreaker said:


> If you think about it, wouldn't less blunt hits signify a better match?


I would agree, plus a blowjob is infinitely better than a blunt hit.


----------



## Tarfu

superdupersonic said:


> I should mention that after that awful main event, Joey goes out and totally redeems himself in a **** tag match the next month at Speed of Sound. Fucking amamzing. THAT's the Joey Ryan that will get me to buy DVDs, not 40 minute indy garbage wrestling matches that try to re-enact Cactus Jack.


I absolutely _loved_ that match. Ryan in The Dynasty is where he's at his prime, if you ask me.

And btw, no offence Canadian, but your sig always gets me.










One banana to everyone who finds this spot hilarious.


----------



## -Mystery-

KingCrash said:


> Joey should still work heel, he just doesn't click as a face. They cheer for Scott Lost and he still works like a complete dickbag. I also think Joey works better in garbage matches then regular matches, seeing how most of non-Dynasty highlights have been in them.
> 
> Oh, and LOL TNA after that ppv. No spoilers, but just wow.
> 
> *EDIT: And in May Teddy Hart vs. Liger. That's going to be something.*


Does Liger realize what he's gotten himself into? Must be getting paid a lot of cash to make the trip to the States to wrestle Teddy.


----------



## McQueen

Liger knows people with pay lots of money to see Teddy get palm thrusted in the face.


----------



## seabs

*What promotion is doing that Liger/Hart match?*


----------



## cobray

JAPW in Rahway this May


----------



## Lost10

Looks like ROH finally updated their site. It's good but I prefer the VOD one.


----------



## cobray

Austin Aries vs Davey Richards ( A v R)

-Its rare nowadays for me to watch a gripping match from start to finish without fast forwarding it. I know there's issue with Davey's leg selling in this match, but by God of you watch this match and think its boring, then stop watching wrestling. Watching this makes me realise how fun it is to watch wrestling as a fan and to not nitpick on the little things. 

-Davey's dive was awesome and really gets the crowd on its feet, but he's not going to live long if he keeps doing that in every big singles match that his in, not to mention that sick, sick Brainbuster on the apron.

-Austin Aries performs even better than Davey in this match, in my opinion of course. His personality really shine throughout and I love the way he find the balance between his character and his athleticism.

-Davey saturation or not, he's a very good wrestler, and for a guy who's only nearing his 6 years as a pro, being chanted "Best in the World" is a testament of his talent.

-This is my ROH match of the year, goddammit. Four and a half FREAKIN' stars.Watch this, (and turn off the commmetary)


----------



## The REAL MP

I'm going to give the new ROH site a few days before reaching any conclusions. Right now though I think it looks ugly as hell.

What is not ugly as hell is the 30% sale! 8th Anniversary Show, baby. I hear really good things, and Davey vs. Generico is something of a dream match between two of my indy favorites.


----------



## Platt

TAKE 30% OFF YOUR ORDER!!!

To kick off the new ROHWrestling.com we’re giving everybody a chance to save 30% Off their next order with no minimum purchase. This sale includes DVD’s, live event tickets, ROH apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD’s you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.

This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to almost all upcoming live ROH events.

To redeem your 30% Off Coupon for all orders just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: march30 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Tickets to the “Big Bang” in Charlotte, NC ARE NOT included in this sale. If you include this item in your shopping cart and use the discount code we will adjust the price back to the regular price of the ticket(s).

Offer ends on Thursday, March 25th at 10am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates and ROH DVD Subscription Packages are not included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on new orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above. Offer is good while supplies last.


----------



## erikstans07

So glad ROH updated their site. The old one was just terrible.


----------



## Platt

The new one is so much worse though.


----------



## McQueen

I gotta check this out then.

I didn't think it looked worse really but I still don't like it. Man I just realized how much the ROH Roster looks like trash right now. Feel bad for guys like Aries & Strong who are likely lifers there.


----------



## Meteora2004

Why am I not seeing it?  Even after clearing cookies I get the old site with the B3G2F sale.


----------



## Maxx Hero

The new site is bush league...kinda like ROH these days.

Regardless of what you say about the companies, DGUSA and PWG have the best sites. Easy to navigate, and it ran fast. Plus the logos were flashy!


----------



## S-Mac

I dont think the site is any worse just looks as bad as it was before looks quite cheap aswell.


----------



## musdy

TIME TO PICK UP SOME SHIMMER!!!


----------



## Caponex75

I think the new site looks good. Don't know what the fuck everyone else is talking about but it looks pretty nice.


----------



## KaijuFan

I feel like everything is in my face at the homepage, like they tried to fit as much as possible onto it. Ah well, going to take advantage of the sale and nab me a PWG show or two.


----------



## erikstans07

Come on, the site looks way better than before. Of course PWG and DGUSA's sites are the best. Doesn't mean anything that's worse sucks.

Anyway, if you haven't seen Ultimate X from last night yet, you should. They tore the fuckin house down. Lots of fresh spots that we've never seen before in UX or in any match. And sure it was a spotfest, but who cares? It was awesome.


----------



## Cleavage

I don't really care for the new site tbf, but the PWG site owns.


----------



## Obfuscation

No love for Chikara's site? Figures. </3.


----------



## erikstans07

Oh can't forget about Chikara. Sorry, yeah their site is pretty excellent too.


----------



## Caponex75

CHIKARA has a site? Thought they just had a homeless man walk around and sell their dvds.












j/k


----------



## Obfuscation

erikstans07 said:


> Oh can't forget about Chikara. Sorry, yeah their site is pretty excellent too.




lol @ the other guy. McQueen doesn't even use jokes that lame.


----------



## jawbreaker

Not a fan of Chikara's site, personally. And ROH's Past Results page owns all other companies tbh.


----------



## seabs

*Hate to moan but the new site looks really amatuer. For example if you click on the ROH TV link you just get a youtube link and an excerpt from HDNet.*


----------



## erikstans07

jawbreaker said:


> Not a fan of Chikara's site, personally. *And ROH's Past Results page owns all other companies tbh.*


I guess if you wanna be able to search someone's name to see if they've ever worked for ROH, but I prefer PWG's past results page that has links to the show's page with results.


----------



## McQueen

You all expect ROH to have a professional looking website when they still don't even have decent looking DVD covers? I mean look at the 8YAS cover.


----------



## Obfuscation

jawbreaker said:


> Not a fan of Chikara's site, personally. And ROH's Past Results page owns all other companies tbh.


You serious about that? It looks all jumbled together and only the newer shows have the show's name bolded while the others don't. PWG's is the strongest when it comes to past results. Love the organization.

ROH's new site = weak.


----------



## jawbreaker

Hailsabin said:


> You serious about that? It looks all jumbled together and only the newer shows have the show's name bolded while the others don't. PWG's is the strongest when it comes to past results. Love the organization.
> 
> ROH's new site = weak.


The organization of PWG's site is great, but nothing tops being able to ctrl-F somebody's name and seeing if he worked for the company, when he last worked for the company, when he debuted, how many times he faced somebody, etc. Could it be better? Absolutely. Does anyone actually have something better? Not yet. PWG has the best overall site by far (though the inability to find past news articles is annoying), but that one page, as weakly done as it is, is invaluable.


----------



## Obfuscation

That feature is quite helpful, good point. The layout of the results on that page looks too messy for my liking.


----------



## CM Skittle

CHIKARA's site is beyond hilarious. It's like pictures of bad ass anime drawings then you hover over it with your mouse and it's some dork with a 5 dollar hair cut. I like ROH's old site better but I think I'll get used to this one eventually


----------



## Obfuscation

Like anyone is gonna take what you have to say seriously.


----------



## Caponex75

LOL at HailSabin panties getting all bloody over people not sucking up to CHIKARA

Aries/Liger > Generico/Liger


----------



## Obfuscation

No, idc if you don't like the promotion one bit. It's just that these jokes are past the point of old. It's become more of a target now than CZW. Probably because Chikara is actually liked by people, but still, it gets my point across.


----------



## Caponex75

The funny thing is that I don't actually hate or dislike CHIKARA at all. I just love making fun of it because you get all offended about it and start acting like a woman. 

Has anyone gotten a hold of 8YA show yet?


----------



## Obfuscation

Hmm. Got to love the uselessness of all that + the sexist comment too.


----------



## jawbreaker

Chikara's not for everyone. I honestly don't care whether or not anybody likes it, nobody I know IRL likes any of my four loves (indy wrestling, punk rock, baseball, and French history) nearly as much as I do. I've given up on trying to convince them of how fascinating the last days of Louis XIV were, why the Menzingers are infinity times better than Lil Wayne, that Max Bishop is a top 500 player of all time, and never even bothered to try and justify indy wrestling. You don't need to take it as a personal insult when somebody doesn't like the same things you do.

What makes me laugh, though, is that CM Skittle talked about how great Ricochet was, completely oblivious to the fact that the only difference between him and a Chikara wrestler is a mask.


----------



## The REAL MP

Who fucking cares what a company's website looks like. That's not even as logical as saying Lex Luger is a good wrestler because he has a great look. 

At least Luger still gets in the ring, I don't see the website doing that anytime soon.


----------



## Obfuscation

jawbreaker said:


> Chikara's not for everyone. I honestly don't care whether or not anybody likes it, nobody I know IRL likes any of my four loves (indy wrestling, punk rock, baseball, and French history) nearly as much as I do. I've given up on trying to convince them of how fascinating the last days of Louis XIV were, why the Menzingers are infinity times better than Lil Wayne, that Max Bishop is a top 500 player of all time, and never even bothered to try and justify indy wrestling. You don't need to take it as a personal insult when somebody doesn't like the same things you do.
> 
> What makes me laugh, though, is that CM Skittle talked about how great Ricochet was, completely oblivious to the fact that the only difference between him and a Chikara wrestler is a mask.


Oh I hear ya loud and clear man. I just don't understand that why there seemingly has to be a person bashing it daily. If you don't like it, then just don't bother w/it. That's what I do. 

I bet she doesn't even know that Helios is the same person. Awesome.


----------



## Caponex75

Hailsabin said:


> Hmm. Got to love the uselessness of all that + the sexist comment too.


I love how almost all your posts are starting to ring together but it's okay. 


Getting back to wrestling, anyone else like CIMA/YAMATO as much as I did?


----------



## jawbreaker

Chikara is inherently funny to outsiders. Once you actually get captivated, it becomes fascinating, but until then, it's easy to make jokes about.


----------



## smitlick

yeah any tips on how to access the new ROH site cause all i keep getting is the old one..


----------



## Meteora2004

It finally came up for me out of nowhere after a while, so I guess you have to just wait until it does for you.


----------



## smitlick

yep works for me now.. only grievances are theres no paypal option in the checkout area and the whole store/checkout thing with an account is shit...

Either way just bought 
SoCal Showdown
8th Anniversary Show


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Fuck Ryo Saito. Seriously. If you want to know why, watch the closing minute of the "main event" of Untouchable.


----------



## Obfuscation

Gonna have to assume he does something that is so unneeded and outrageous.


----------



## Tarfu

jawbreaker said:


> Chikara is inherently funny to outsiders. Once you actually get captivated, it becomes fascinating, but until then, it's easy to make jokes about.


Bottom line.



smitlick said:


> yep works for me now.. *only grievances are theres no paypal option in the checkout area* and the whole store/checkout thing with an account is shit...


Shit, really? That's the only payment I've been able to use there, as they don't take the Visa debit card like Highspots or SMV. Hopefully it'll make its return there sooner or later.

EDIT: Phew, it's there.


----------



## KaijuFan

I never had a problem using my Visa debit.


----------



## Tarfu

I contacted my bank a few months ago, and they told me I won't be able to use my card there. I even emailed ROH about it, and they said they don't take debit card payments (Visa Electron specifically). Don't know what's up with that, but thank God for Paypal.


----------



## The REAL MP

What the hell? I've always used my Visa debit card at ROH, and I don't think they've ever had a Paypal option. Apparently they do now, though.


----------



## Platt

Visa Debit and Visa Electron Debit are two different things most US places won't accept Electron and yes they have always had a paypal option I have never used any other way of paying.


----------



## CM Skittle

Caponex75 said:


> I just love making fun of it because you get all offended about it and start acting like a woman.


Hey!  And by the way I never said Ricochet was great, I've only seen him in one match that was like 3 minutes long. Saying he was the best wrestler of the first half of EVOLVE was like saying he was the best wrestler on an ROH pre-show.

and I don't get why CHIKARA fans get so offended when other people don't like it. That fed DEFINITELY isn't for everyone.


----------



## Mark.

CM Skittle said:


> Saying he was the best wrestler of the first half of EVOLVE was like saying he was the best wrestler on an ROH pre-show.


Which he definitely wasn't. He was probably the worst seller on the entire show - no one should ever no-sell a Brainbuster the way he did. His promo afterwards was just cringeworthy: "Chuck Taylor, I'll see you next month...in March (show filmed in Jan)...for EVOLVE 2! Let's do this right now..."


----------



## jawbreaker

CM Skittle said:


> Hey!  And by the way I never said Ricochet was great, I've only seen him in one match that was like 3 minutes long. Saying he was the best wrestler of the first half of EVOLVE was like saying he was the best wrestler on an ROH pre-show.


On the record:



> This was my favorite match so far, it was just a short spotfest but it was a good one. *I like Ricochet a lot*, he's cute and even though he's a total spot monkey he's a good spot monkey. I can't stand people who try to do all of these crazy spots but they're too sloppy and not good enough to them so it just looks bad. But *everything Ricochet did looked smooth and natural and he had a lot of unique spots I've never seen before*. It was like Speed vs. Power in this match even though Arik Cannon is kinda fast for a fat guy. *Anyway this was a good match*
> 
> *****


----------



## FITZ

What's your point?

Saying that you like someone doesn't mean that they are great and short matches can be good.


----------



## McQueen

Short matches often the best for hiding flaws. Half the guys on the indy circuit shouldn't wrestle for over 10 minutes at a time because they get overexposed because frankly a lot of them are pretty terrible. Davey Richards when he first started making a name for himself is a perfect example of this.


----------



## smitlick

Oh so there is paypal at roh still. I couldn't find the option before so i was forced to use my debit card.


----------



## jawbreaker

TaylorFitz said:


> What's your point?
> 
> Saying that you like someone doesn't mean that they are great and short matches can be good.


She's said in the past how much she hates all the Chikara wrestlers and how they're all flippy and none of it makes sense. Ricochet, of course, is a Chikara wrestler.


----------



## FITZ

When it comes to absolutes take this highly ironic advice, "Never use absolutes." They're hardly ever true as there is usually one exception to whatever you're saying. I don't know if she ever said that she hated everyone in Chikara but I will say that you could show me some random indy company in the middle of nowhere and there will be one or 2 guys that I like, even if the show as a whole was terrible. 

And using paypal is very convenient but I don't mind paying with debit card at all.


----------



## Caponex75

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=860LthW-K94

:lmao


----------



## erikstans07

AUSTIN ASSHOLE! (clap clap, clap clap clap)


----------



## FITZ

:lmao at that video. Did the crowd really chant Austin Asshole at him after the video ends?

Going back to watching PWG Sells Out Volume 2. Made it through disc 1 in less than a day and can't for some of the disc 2 matches as I think there is only one match on it that I've seen before.


----------



## erikstans07

I don't know. I wasn't there. Wouldn't be surprised though.

I made it through Sells Out 2 in one night. Didn't watch every match, but the majority. I think I only watched the singles matches though.


----------



## Cleavage




----------



## jawbreaker

Just watched Reverse the Curse, and while the undercard ranged from boring (Briscoes vs. DCFC) to not bad but forgettable (Omega vs. Strong, Black vs. King), the main event was a very gripping contest that was highlighted by what was easily Cabana's best performance since returning to ROH.


----------



## -Mystery-

Haven't watch an indy match in forever, but watched Del Ray/Hamada tonight and holy fuck. Probably the best women's match ever in the States.


----------



## erikstans07

-Mystery- said:


> Haven't watch an indy match in forever, but watched Del Ray/Hamada tonight and holy fuck. Probably the best women's match ever in the States.


I haven't watched much Shimmer or any legit women's wrestling period, but I watched that about an hour ago and I have to say it's the best women's match I've ever seen. Great match.


----------



## FITZ

jawbreaker said:


> Just watched Reverse the Curse, and while the undercard ranged from boring (Briscoes vs. DCFC) to not bad but forgettable (Omega vs. Strong, Black vs. King), the main event was a very gripping contest that was highlighted by what was easily Cabana's best performance since returning to ROH.


Briscoes and DCFC should never wrestle each other. Neither team is known for their selling and put teams like that together and they just don't work out. 

I'm still waiting to see my first DCFC match that I would call better than average.


----------



## CM Skittle

TaylorFitz said:


> What's your point?
> 
> Saying that you like someone doesn't mean that they are great and short matches can be good.


Exactly, I never said he was "great" or he's my favorite wrestler or anything, all I said was that he's a good spotmonkey and he was in that match. It was only 3 minutes but so what, I liked it. I didn't say it was a classic match or anything but it was fun for what it was


----------



## jawbreaker

You've said many times that you hated the Chikara style and everything associated with the promotion. Yet you said that you liked a match between Ricochet and Arik Cannon. I found it funny that you seemed to be completely oblivious to the fact that the match which you liked was a very Chikara-style match between two Chikara wrestlers (albeit one less regularly than the other).


----------



## KaijuFan

Del Rey vs Hamada is tremendous, you should catch Madison Eagles vs Mercedes Martinez from Shimmer 24, best thing I've ever seen involving two women that doesn't include porn.


----------



## Obfuscation

jawbreaker said:


> You've said many times that you hated the Chikara style and everything associated with the promotion. Yet you said that you liked a match between Ricochet and Arik Cannon. I found it funny that you seemed to be completely oblivious to the fact that the match which you liked was a very Chikara-style match between two Chikara wrestlers (albeit one less regularly than the other).


You got her on that one. 

Glad to hear Aries/Colt delivered. I have that & Del Rey/Hamada downloaded, just never got around to watching yet. I should after NXT is over. Got no excuse not to watch those matches.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Hailsabin said:


> Gonna have to assume he does something that is so unneeded and outrageous.


He should have been fired from Dragon Gate for his bullshit. Utterly ridiculous to get up from More Bang For Your Buck about 30 seconds after it being executed on you and not showing ANY effect whatsoever.


----------



## FITZ

He no sold More Bang for Your Buck? That's pretty terrible really. Glad I didn't watch the last match of Untouchable than.


----------



## Zombiekid29

Has anyone else noticed how ugly the new ROH DVD covers are? It may sound stupid but really ugly covers almost completely turn me off buying shows.


----------



## V1 Dante

Is PWG sells out 2 in stores like Volume 1?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

It isn't. It's entirely in-house without any involvement from Big Vision.


----------



## FITZ

Yeah Sells Out Volume 2 isn't available at stores like the first was. I picked mine up at a live show and that saved me from having to ship it. I will say that the cover and the disc art is a lot nicer than what they had for Volume 1. It's a really nice looking set.

And while the ROH covers haven't been the greatest recently I don't think that has made me want to order their shows any less. I mean a nice cover is always a plus but if the card looks good and it's a show I want I will order it regardless of how crappy looking the cover is.


----------



## smitlick

Zombiekid29 said:


> Has anyone else noticed how ugly the new ROH DVD covers are? It may sound stupid but really ugly covers almost completely turn me off buying shows.


its been complained about whenever Platt posts the sales update and new releases from ROH..


----------



## KingCrash

-Mystery- said:


> Haven't watch an indy match in forever, but watched Del Ray/Hamada tonight and holy fuck. Probably the best women's match ever in the States.


The best match Shimmer's ever had without a doubt. Sucks that Hamada's not being used in TNA (almost made up for by crazy Ric Flair in a wheelchair), but at least she's set for one night of the tapings. Hamada also had a pretty good match with Mercedes Martinez on the show before this.


----------



## Mark.

TaylorFitz said:


> He no sold More Bang for Your Buck? That's pretty terrible really. Glad I didn't watch the last match of Untouchable than.


That's what the Bucks get for no-selling most of Dragon and Roderick's offence at DDT4.


----------



## KaijuFan

So much for ROH getting my money today, with the store inactive I decided it'd be prime takings for Kurt Russellmania and Guerre Sans Frontieres.


----------



## McQueen

superdupersonic said:


> He should have been fired from Dragon Gate for his bullshit. Utterly ridiculous to get up from More Bang For Your Buck about 30 seconds after it being executed on you and not showing ANY effect whatsoever.


I thought both Bucks deserved to be executed after the end of DDT4 last year for pretty much the exact same reason.


----------



## FITZ

KaijuFan said:


> So much for ROH getting my money today, with the store inactive I decided it'd be prime takings for Kurt Russellmania and Guerre Sans Frontieres.


Can't speak for Kurt Russellmania but Guerre Sans Frontieres is one of the best shows I've seen in a while, can't go wrong with that. It has a shockingly high amount of great matches. 

And you took Evolve 3 out of your sig? Are you still going?


----------



## The REAL MP

The ROH store seems to be working now, though the graphics on the front page are still f'ed up. Kaiju, they don't have Kurt Russelmania yet and to my understanding will not sell any PWG DVDs that feature Dragon Gate talent. So no Guerre either. 

I remember you saying you don't have Gentle Art of Making Enemies, so if you really want to use the sale I can't recommend that one highly enough. The Bobby Quance/Joey Ryan match in particular is a five (or six or seven) star affair under your system. Every match is good to great though, very underrated show IMO.


----------



## McQueen

Gentle Art & Express Written Consent were probably my two favorite PWG shows last year.


----------



## The REAL MP

I don't want to spoil anything, but Quance doing his Earthquake impression had me laughing harder than anything I've seen in wrestling...maybe ever. Excalibur: "He's got those VHS tapes dusted off..."

That match actually has a really great story behind too, believe it or not.

And I'd say Express Written Consent has the best "flow" of any indy DVD I saw last year.


----------



## JOPACHKA

EVOLVE-1. Good show. A fresh breath of air in an indie. But the match Ibushi and Richards, is average. Expect more!


----------



## KaijuFan

Haha, good to know. I was worried about buying it and ending up angry that I bought it for the sake of completion but now I'm looking forward to buying it in the future.

Oh and Taylor, yeah I had to pull out (da dum tiss), next two weeks of paydays are going to be absolute shit and the only way I would have been able to go is if I had 6 successful paychecks in a row.


----------



## Tarfu

After rewatching a few matches from PWG's Uncanny X-Mas with commentary, I must say Excalibur, Cabana and Disco Machine might just be the greatest commentary trio ever to exist. I even went through the whole Super Dragon/Jonny Storm match just to hear their reaction to the fat guy's chair collapsing. It was worth it.

And I hope ROH stocks Kurt Russelmania soon. They shouldn't have any excuse not to.


----------



## FITZ

JOPACHKA said:


> EVOLVE-1. Good show. A fresh breath of air in an indie. But the match Ibushi and Richards, is average. Expect more!


I thought Ibushi/Richards was awesome and easily the best match on the show. 



KaijuFan said:


> Haha, good to know. I was worried about buying it and ending up angry that I bought it for the sake of completion but now I'm looking forward to buying it in the future.
> 
> Oh and Taylor, yeah I had to pull out (da dum tiss), next two weeks of paydays are going to be absolute shit and the only way I would have been able to go is if I had 6 successful paychecks in a row.


Well that sucks. Boston to Jersey can be an expensive trip though so that makes sense. 

Making my way through Sells Out Volume 2 and it's continuing to be awesome. About to watch Danielson/Necro and after that I will probably pop in Volume 1 and watch the other 2 matches from Giant Size Annual #4 as I think I watched them on Volume 1 when I first got it but really don't remember them at all.


----------



## Obfuscation

superdupersonic said:


> He should have been fired from Dragon Gate for his bullshit. Utterly ridiculous to get up from More Bang For Your Buck about 30 seconds after it being executed on you and not showing ANY effect whatsoever.


Oh that Dragon Gate. Never fails to surprise me w/their abundance of overkill and no selling.


----------



## Spartanlax

KaijuFan said:


> Haha, good to know. I was worried about buying it and ending up angry that I bought it for the sake of completion but now I'm looking forward to buying it in the future.
> 
> Oh and Taylor, yeah I had to pull out (da dum tiss), next two weeks of paydays are going to be absolute shit and the only way I would have been able to go is if I had 6 successful paychecks in a row.


Oh motherfucker, I saw Evolve 3 in your sig and decided I'd hit the show (since I missed the first two) and smoke you up in my car. Mabes for Evolve 4 ahaha.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Hailsabin said:


> Oh that Dragon Gate. Never fails to surprise me w/their abundance of overkill and no selling.


It was the worst example I'd ever seen. It wasn't fighting spirit or "caught in the moment" no selling.


----------



## FITZ

So I've been loving all the PWG that I've been watching recently. In all honesty it's been a while since I've been enjoying wrestling this much (or at least enjoying it this much without being at a live show).

I just watched Danielson/Necro, Steenerico/Pac and Strong, and Danielson/Generico from Giant Size Annual 4 and I have to say that all 3 matches were awesome and it was some great booking. It actually makes me happy that the Briscoes didn't show up. The first 2 matches were awesome but the atmosphere for the main event was just amazing. I don't know how a single fan in the building wasn't pulling for Generico to get the win. I know I found myself lost in the moment and I desperately wanted to see him get the win. All 3 of those matches make for some of the best stuff I've ever seen from PWG. If all three of those matches were one right after the other (which I don't know if they were as I only watched the matches of my Sells Out sets) than they might give BOLA 2008 a run for its money on best series of matches. While BOLA might have been better quality wise I will say that Giant Size Annual told a much better story with the matches they had. 

I also gave Steen/Pac a watch from Holy Diver Down and in all honesty it's one of my favorite indy matches. It's amazing just watching how much Pac takes from Steen without getting pinned. Some of the most brutal power bombs I've seen outside of Japan and it was such a blast to watch.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Those matches did go one after another.


----------



## Obfuscation

superdupersonic said:


> It was the worst example I'd ever seen. It wasn't fighting spirit or "caught in the moment" no selling.


Awful. That's why I don't even bother w/Dragon Gate or Dragon Gate USA.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

There is actually some psychology that gets used in Dragon Gate, it's just very hard to find behind all the moves and spots. You have to look super closely in order to find it.


----------



## Obfuscation

I don't "hate" them at all, but I just lose interest pretty fast. I like a match up until the finishing stretch that seems to go 10 min too long.


----------



## FITZ

I can't get into Dragon Gate stuff yet for some reason I find myself enjoying DGUSA. I know it's the same people but the matches just seem to come across better in front of an American crowd. I can't really explain it but I know I couldn't sit through a full Dragon Gate show but shows like Open the Historic Gate and Untouchable are some of my favorite indy shows that I have on DVD.


----------



## S-Mac

*SoCal Showdown *

Jushin Liger Vs A Double - ***1/2

8 Man Main Event - ****


----------



## musdy

SHIMMER TIME!!!

Picked up:
SHIMMER VOL 27
SHIMMER VOL 24
SHIMMER VOL 20


----------



## Devildude

musdy said:


> SHIMMER TIME!!!
> 
> Picked up:
> SHIMMER VOL 27
> *SHIMMER VOL 24*
> SHIMMER VOL 20


I assume you were attracted by the main event to buy #24. I just got done watching it and it was a pretty average volume compared to the usual SHIMMER standards.

*SHIMMER: Vol. 24:*

1. Jessie McKay vs. Kellie Skater - **3/4*
2. Lexie Fyfe & Malia Hosaka vs. Tenille & Rayna Von Tosh - **1/2*
3. Amber O'Neal vs. Jennifer Blake - **3/4*
4. Mercedes Martinez vs. Madison Eagles - *****
5. Rain & Jetta with Lacey vs. Nikki Roxx & Portuguese Princess Ariel - *DUD*
6. Serena Deeb vs. Cat Power - ****
7. No Time Limit: Nicole Matthews vs. Daizee Haze - ***1/4*
8. No Disqualification Street Fight: Allison Danger vs. Portia Perez - *DUD*
9. Wesna Busic vs. LuFisto - ****1/4*
10. MelisSchif vs. Sara Del Rey & Amazing Kong - ****1/4*

*If you can find the last two matches online somewhere then by all means grab those and skip the DVD since you're missing very little with no title matches on the volume and an extremely disappointing Matthews/Haze rematch. Thumbs slightly down.*


----------



## musdy

Devildude said:


> I assume you were attracted by the main event to buy #24. I just got done watching it and it was a pretty average volume compared to the usual SHIMMER standards.
> 
> *SHIMMER: Vol. 24:*
> 
> 1. Jessie McKay vs. Kellie Skater - **3/4*
> 2. Lexie Fyfe & Malia Hosaka vs. Tenille & Rayna Von Tosh - **1/2*
> 3. Amber O'Neal vs. Jennifer Blake - **3/4*
> 4. Mercedes Martinez vs. Madison Eagles - *****
> 5. Rain & Jetta with Lacey vs. Nikki Roxx & Portuguese Princess Ariel - *DUD*
> 6. Serena Deeb vs. Cat Power - ****
> 7. No Time Limit: Nicole Matthews vs. Daizee Haze - ***1/4*
> 8. No Disqualification Street Fight: Allison Danger vs. Portia Perez - *DUD*
> 9. Wesna Busic vs. LuFisto - ****1/4*
> 10. MelisSchif vs. Sara Del Rey & Amazing Kong - ****1/4*
> 
> *If you can find the last two matches online somewhere then by all means grab those and skip the DVD since you're missing very little with no title matches on the volume and an extremely disappointing Matthews/Haze rematch. Thumbs slightly down.*


I wish you had put out that review a few hours earlier.


----------



## KingCrash

SM™ said:


> *SoCal Showdown *
> 
> Jushin Liger Vs A Double - ***1/2
> 
> 8 Man Main Event - ****


Pretty much my thoughts. Show as a whole was average, couldn't get into Nerco/Stevens (meh brawl) or Black/Ryan.


----------



## Maxx Hero

Hailsabin said:


> Awful. That's why I don't even bother w/Dragon Gate or Dragon Gate USA.


All of your arguments apply to most other indy companies, especially PWG and ROH. You do not have a single unique argument.



Hailsabin said:


> I don't "hate" them at all, but I just lose interest pretty fast. I like a match up until the *finishing stretch that seems to go 10 min too long*.


Hmmm, most DG matches are not even 10 minutes...


----------



## S-Mac

KingCrash said:


> Pretty much my thoughts. Show as a whole was average, couldn't get into Nerco/Stevens (meh brawl) or Black/Ryan.


Same here i thought Aries/Liger would have been much better than what it was tbh.


----------



## KaijuFan

musdy said:


> I wish you had put out that review a few hours earlier.


Dont worry man, I bought Shimmer 24 and went gaga over it. I ADORE Martinez/Eagles, probably the best womans match I've ever seen.


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Chikara Pro* ~ *A Touch of Class*
_January 31, 2010_ ~ _Philadelphia, Pennsylvania_

*1.* *Grudge Match*: Pinkie Sanchez vs. Green Ant - ****1/4*
*2.* The UnStable vs. The Throwbacks & Player Uno - ***1/2*
*3.* Daizee Haze & Sara Del Rey vs. The Osirian Portal - *****
*4.* Brodie Lee vs. Hallowicked - ****1/4*
*5.* The Neo-Solar Temple vs. Redwood, Primeau & Ridge - ***1/4*
*6.* *Young Lions Cup*: Player Dos© vs. Tim Donst - ****1/2*
*7.* *The War Begins*: Mike Quackenbush & The Future is Now vs. The Bruderschaft - ******
*8.* *Campeonatos de Parejas*: The Colony© vs. F.I.S.T. - *****

_Overall_: *8* / *10*

This was the perfect way to open the season. It got everybody from BDK over without the Chikara guys losing a ton of face, with only one truly purposeless match. People will love the opener and Brodie/Wicked more than I did too, I'm sure. The main event was a letdown (with one absolutely horrific botch that killed the match dead), but I’m still gonna not only recommend this for Chikara fans, but indy fans as well. The crowd was incredible the entire show, making the experience even more enjoyable. If the eight-man tag is any indication, the Chikara vs. BDK feud's going to be epic.

Full Review of the Show Here!


----------



## musdy

*Express Written Consent
*El Generico vs. Kenny Omega **** (Quite possibly the greatest ending to a PWG match.)


----------



## KaijuFan

KaijuFan’s Stoned Reviews:
ISW – Hot Summer Rub-Down

Smoked some legal bud called k2 blueberry, stoned out of my mind.

*Beef Wellington vs Bear
Special Guest Ref: Giant Tiger:
*****
Bear got decapitated like three times throughout the match, what a champ. Giant Tiger is fucking amazing, I want him to be a General Manager. His ability to be such a living pile of shit never ceases to amaze me.

*ISW Title Match:
Player Uno (c) vs Kevin Steen:
****
Can’t believe they actually had a good match. But fuck, like, wow.
*
MVP vs Stinky The Homeless Guy vs El Hijo Del Bamboo:
***
Blah. Ending was botched but the guy whos El Hijo actually made me believe a panda was wrestling. Sexxxy Eddy on commentary takes a piss.
*
The Badd Gauntlet:
Vs Bruiser and Fuck Face
VS The Priests
Vs Black Larry and Dollar Bill of T-Unit:
**

I feel raped. Like. I really like The Badd Boys, I think Dad Badd is one of the most genius creations to ever grace the industry of professional wrestling. And it’s good that you shouldn’t be looking for good wrestling because god dammit you’re not going to get it. But fuck, as far as fun factor goes….ISW is it.
*
Winner Eats Loser:
Moohammad vs Flip D. Burger:
****
Moohammad mocking Cena with the You Can’t Milk Me is a thing of beauty. This was a legit fun match to watch. Moohammad is actually a decent wrestler and it helped to make the match more enjoyable than just a joke.

*Twiggy and El Generico vs Izzie Deadyet and Zombified:
****
I don't remember much of this because I was rolling a joint, but I remember seeing lots of lulzy things and smiling. So I figure that's what earns a 3.

Obviously you wouldn't be looking for great inring wrestling with this company, however this is wrestling entertainment at its finest. While I still prefer PWG over any other company, I think ISW being Chikara's drunk, mentally handicapped brother is a close second place.


----------



## KingCrash

You can never go wrong with ISW. If I was anywhere near Connecticut I'd go check out the show they're having I think around the first of April. Giant Tiger as the champ is best thing ever and his first time in the US should be great.


----------



## Kapone89

eeeeh... Interspecies Wrestling. I think i'l pass that in my honest opinion.


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Chikara Pro* ~ *The Mint Condition*
_February 27th, 2010_ ~ _Reading, Pennsylvania_

*1.* BDK (Dorado/Sanchez/Haze) vs. The Colony - ****
*2.* Delirious vs. Player Dos - ***1/2*
*3.* F.I.S.T. & The Badd Boyz vs. The Osirian Portal & Incoherence - ****1/2*
*4.* Claudio Castagnoli & Ares vs. The Throwbacks - ***3/4*
*5.* *Young Lions Cup*: Tim Donst© vs. Player Uno - ****1/4*
*6.* Tursas vs. Eddie Kingston - **1/2*
*7.* *Main Event*: Brodie Lee & The UnStable vs. Mike Quackenbush & The Future is Now - ****1/2*

_Overall_: *6.5* / *10*

This was an okay show made much more enjoyable by a loud crowd that was vociferous without being stupid. Hearing dumb stuff screeched from the audience always kind of annoys me, but I heard nothing but raucous cheers and boos here. The comments I _could_ hear were well-timed and pretty innocent, making for good crowd interaction. The 8-Man Atomico, the Young Lions Cup match & the main event were all really good, and I enjoyed BDK/Throwbacks and Delirious/Dos, too. On the whole though, the show lacked a lot of meaning. It served as a very good set-up for the next night, but does not hold well under its own weight. Furthermore, only two tecnico squads actual got pinfall victories and they were in the two matches that had the least recent storylines and immediate importance attached. I'd easily recommend the show for any Chikara fan, as there's a lot to like, but I don't think non-devotees will feel it's essential viewing. Thumbs up for the die-hard fans, thumbs…in the middle…for those fans who don't have a ton of cash to throw around and aren't absolute completests.

Full Review of the Show Here!


----------



## patrickshelley

just wanted to say sorry for the topic named "recommendations" 
King of trios 2009 was awesome


----------



## erikstans07

That it was.


----------



## Animalxerman

Quick question for anyone who has used ROH's DVD Downloading Service. I have bought, And payed for Glory By Honor V Night II, However I have yet to recieve the file. My question is basically, How long does it take them to send the file, And do they email it, Or send it to you a different way? Starting to get a bit concerned at this point :/


----------



## jawbreaker

There should be a link in your account to download the file. They're not going to send it to you.


----------



## Animalxerman

Hmm. That's pretty strange then. I've already been billed etc, As I said, Yet nothing has appeared in the Your Account Tab except the words "DVD Cover" which goes to a "Page Not Found" error, And an option to change my password.


----------



## jawbreaker

I'd suggest emailing them. [email protected] is the address IIRC.


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH – 8th Anniversary Show*


Roderick Strong vs. Brian Kendrick - ***1/2

The Kings of Wrestling vs. The Bravado Brothers - **
_Jesus were the Kings over. Glorified enjoyable squash._

*No Rules*
Eddie Kingston & Necro Butcher vs. The Embassy (Erick Stevens & Joey Ryan) - **3/4

El Generico vs. Davey Richards - ****

*ROH World Tag Team Titles*
The Briscoes vs. The Dark City Fight Club - ***1/4 - ***1/2

*Four Corner Survival - Pick 6 Series Match*
(4) Kenny King vs. Delirious vs. Steve Corino vs. "Skullcrusher" Rasche Brown - **3/4

Kevin Steen vs. Colt Cabana – N/A
_Match itself was nothing but to advance the Generico/Steen feud _

*ROH World Title – Must Be A Winner*
Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black - ****1/4
_I have to admit, everything did come together in this match, though the draw at Final Battle was still a horrible decision._

​


----------



## FITZ

So I spent the weekend at my friends house for Wrestlemania on Long Island and brought along The Best of Deathmatch Wrestling Volume 2 (basically a bunch of Cage of Death Matches and King of the Death Match Tournament matches) and him and his friends, who really aren't that big of wrestling fans at all, ended up liking the DVD more than Wrestlemania. 

I don't know if it's a good thing is they enjoyed watching Necro Butcher and Nick Gage nearly kill themselves than Wrestlemania...


----------



## jawbreaker

Dammit Taylor, why didn't you show them good wrestling? CZW needs to die now and making new fans isn't going to help that.


----------



## Cleavage




----------



## KaijuFan

KaijuFan’s Stoned Review
PWG – Kurt RussellMania

I decided to watch KR before continuing my way through the 09 year of PWG because I just watched Mania and figured it’d be a good continuation. Let’s spark up and get into it.

Awesome introduction to start the show. Excalibur with his unrelenting wit and an awesome stoned segway by London. 

*The Cutler Bros, Ryan Taylor and Christina Von Eerie (<3) vs Malachi Jackson, Johnny Goodtime, Gary Fuckin’ Coleman and Candice LaRae:
*** ½ ( you can add a star for Christina if you want)*
Von Eerie with Dat Ass. Honestly, the heels raping LaRae for a good majority was epic. Props to Candice letting herself get beat for the heels to get legit heat. Everyone did great, and Malachi was kept to a minimum of three or four moves the entire time. Two stars just for CVE, and another star for everyone involved. 

*Brandon Bonham vs Brandon Gatson:
****
I fucking love Excalibur, who else would make a Gymkata reference? First time seeing Bonham and wow that was a big hit I took. Anyway, Bonham was good and Gatson provided his share of the goods.

Excalibur has once again become the most amazing man to ever grace the professional wrestling industry. 

*Human Tornado vs Super Crazy:
****
Really cool to see Super Crazy wrestle again, and allowed to be more than a comedy shtick. Tornado was able to gel well with a lucha themed match and they have a nice little thing out of it.

*‘Ol DR vs Kevin Steen:
***** *
This match was designed to show the common affirmation of all that is good in the state of professional wrestling. This was going to be a spectacle that encompassed the entire industry. One match, representing all those that have been broken and beat by the business. One match, representing all those that have flourished and rich from the business. This was everything we ever imagined our sport to be. Entertaining, engaging, serious, comical, and degrading. For the fact there was comedy did not take away the serious selling Steen gave us for his arm, which did in fact lead to the finish. For ever Great Khali vs Koslov match there’s a Davey Richards vs Kevin Steen. For every time we have to see Hornswoggle tarnish Chavo Guerrero, we can see Davey Richards play a drum set.
This my friends, is what wrestling is.

*The Great Muta and KAI vs Scott Lost and Joey Ryan:
** ¾*
Joey Ryan looked petrified of working against either of Muta or KAI, it honestly disappointed me. I was expecting some Joey shenanigans only to get fucked up by Muta. Oh well. Another hit should pick me back up.

*El Generico vs Jushin “Thunder” Liger:
**** *
Really great match and Excalibur once again to be a devious mother fucker. The first half was a bit slow though.

*Paul London and Brian Kendrick vs The Young Bucks:
**** *
Great stuff, there were botches but they really didn’t take anything away from it. 
*
Chris Hero vs Rob Van Dam vs Roderick Strong:
*** ½*
RVD shown he can still perform, though it was noticeable when Roddy and Hero were fighting for RVD to catch a breather.


----------



## jawbreaker

Best part of the whole show for me was thinking "that motherfucker bending the banner needs to fucking move and let it hang naturally", and then Excalibur calling him out for that exact same thing literally seconds after I thought it. And since the show was fantastic, that's saying a lot.


----------



## FITZ

jawbreaker said:


> Dammit Taylor, why didn't you show them good wrestling? CZW needs to die now and making new fans isn't going to help that.


I doubted anything else would have appealed to them. There is no way that I would be able to get them to sit through 2+ hours of Ring of Honor or PWG. If it makes you feel any better it was a pretty unanimous decision that Zandig sucked.


----------



## jawbreaker

ROH maybe not, but if you brought an assortment of PWG and played stuff like the Bucks vs. 2SBG from Threemendous II, then things would have turned out much better.

Oh, and I forgot to mention that Christina Von Eerie might be threatening Chuck Taylor and Excalibur for the title of "Jawbreaker's favorite wrestler".


----------



## KingKicks

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ns1ri15GGYw

March 30th Videowire


----------



## musdy

*Kurt Russelmania
Johnny Goodtime & Malachi Jackson & Candice LeRae & Jerome "LTP" Robinson vs. The Cutler Bros., Ryan Taylor & Christina Von Eerie ***

Brandon Bonham vs. Brandon Gatson ***

Human Tornado vs. Super Crazy **3/4

Davey Richards vs. Kevin Steen ***1/4 (Surprisingly a lot of comedy in this match)

Scott Lost & Joey Ryan vs. KAI & The Great Muta **1/2 (Boring.)

El Generico vs. Jushin Thunder Liger ***1/2

The Young Bucks vs. Brian Kendrick & Paul London ***3/4

Chris Hero vs. Roderick Strong vs. Rob Van Dam ***1/2

2010 is off to a great start for PWG.

100
The Young Bucks vs. The Cutler Brothers ***3/4

Scott Lost vs. Roderick Strong ***1/4

Bryan Danielson vs. Kenny Omega ***3/4 (Funny!!!)

Paul London vs. Joey Ryan ***1/4 

Austin Aries, Chuck Taylor, & Human Tornado vs. B-Boy, Candice LeRae, & Scorpio Sky ***1/2

Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards ***1/2

Sonjay Dutt vs. El Generico **3/4

Chris Hero vs. Colt Cabana ***

Fun show with no bad matches.

All Star Weekend Night 2
Alex Koslov vs. Susumu Yokosuka **1/2

El Generico vs. TJ Perkins ***3/4 (really enjoyable match)

Scott Lost & Joey Ryan vs. Vin Gerard & Chuck Taylor **1/2

Kevin Steen vs. Roderick Strong ***

Low Ki vs. Rocky Romero ***1/2

Eddie Kingston vs. Necro Butcher **

Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs vs. The Young Bucks **3/4

Chris Hero (c) vs. PAC ***1/4

Disappointing for an All Star Weekend.

Speed of Sound
Brandon Gatson & Johnny Goodtime vs. The Cutler Brothers ***

Shane Haste vs. Human Tornado vs. Charles Mercury vs. Jerome "LTP" Robinson **3/4

Colt Cabana vs. Scott Lost **3/4

The Young Bucks vs. Karl "Machine Gun" Anderson & Joey Ryan ***3/4 

Reseda Street Fight: El Generico vs. Chuck Taylor ****

Bryan Danielson vs. Brian Kendrick ***1/4

Chris Hero vs. Roderick Strong ****

Great show from start to finish.

ROH

Double Feature II

The Hunt Begins

Tyler Black vs. Jimmy Jacobs ***1/4 (Crowd sucked for this match)

Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Jay Briscoe vs. Kenny Omega ***

Claudio Castagnoli & Jimmy Rave vs. Colt Cabana & Brent Albright **1/4

Kevin Steen, El Generico, & Bryan Danielson vs. The American Wolves & Sylvain Grenier ***1/4

Tag Title Classic

Colt Cabana vs. Claudio Castagnoli **

Austin Aries, Rhett Titus, & Kenny King vs. Kevin Steen, Generio Dos, & Kenny Omega ***1/4

Markham Street Fight: Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious **1/2

Roderick Strong vs. Jay Briscoe **1/2

The American Wolves vs. Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black ****3/4 (An amazing match!!)

The Montreal crowd sucked with Toronto being a little bit better.

Supercard of Honor III
Delirious vs. Go Shiozaki **1/2

Kenny King, Sal Rinuaro, & Chasyn Rance vs. Buchwhacker Luke, Alex Payne, & Dingo *

Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens ***3/4

Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black ***1/2

Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. BxB Hulk & SHINGO ***3/4

ROH World Title Match: Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries ****1/4

CIMA, Dragon Kid, & Ryo Saito vs. Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino & Genki Horiguchi ***1/2 (Same old shit.)

Tired of the DG 6-man but the rest of the card made up for it.

Omega Effect
The Young Bucks vs. The Flatliners **

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Colt Cabana vs. Delirious vs. Grizzly Redwood **

Rhett Titus & Kenny King vs. The Super Smash Bros.**3/4

El Generico vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima ***1/2

Roderick Strong vs. Tyler Black ***

Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Erick Stevens & Joey Ryan **1/2

Chris Hero vs. Kevin Steen ***1/4

ROH WORLD TITLE MATCH: Austin Aries vs. Kenny Omega ***3/4

Just got Man UP, Rising Above 08, Final Battle & Tokyo Summit in the mail. I'm also struggling through Bola 05 & 07.*


----------



## jawbreaker

I don't know what you're talking about. The ending of Wolves vs. Danielson/Black was perfect. Black, who had never applied Cattle Mutilation before, couldn't keep the hold cinched in well enough for the lesser of the Wolves to tap, realized it, said "fuck it", got him up into God's Last Gift as fast as he could, but was just a couple seconds too late.

The match showed that the united Wolves were able to just barely keep their tag belts against a makeshift team of two guys who were probably better singles wrestlers than both. When Black went through the table, Danielson didn't freak out or show any concern for his partner, he just kept going like it was a singles match, which led to his knee getting decimated (which he did a beautiful job of selling by the way). And then you had Richards getting increasingly frustrated with the faces kicking out, which of course they would do because they're the better singles wrestlers. Richards wasn't happy with a draw, he wanted to win and prove how dominant the Wolves were. Everybody did a fantastic job in their role, the storytelling and selling were brilliant, and literally everything clicked.

Matches like that one are why I love wrestling.


----------



## musdy

Sorry I should have worded it better, I meant it was amazing throughout the whole match. It was a draw done right.


----------



## KaijuFan

KaijuFan’s Stoned Review*
PWG – Guerre Sans Frontieres *

Woo, time for one of the most hyped shows ever. I bought myself a bag just for this dvd.
*
3 Way, 9 Man Tag Team:
Malachi Jackson and Los Luchas vs Shane Haste, Johnny Goodtime, and Gary Fuckin’ Coleman vs The Cutler Bros and Charles Mercury:
****
Shane Haste is going to be awesome in four years, mark my words. Hero on commentary is always a riot, and speaking of, the African American Destroyer always gets a pop. 

*Candice LaRae vs Christina Von Eerie (<3):
****
Holy shit. Solid and stiff. No, that’s not a sexual joke.

*Human Tornado vs Scott Lost:
*** 3/4*
Brilliant shit, the street fighter combos at the start to the crazy array at the end. 

*Karl “Machine Gun” Anderson vs Roderick Strong:
***** *
I knew this match was going to be amazing going in because Karl Anderson is pretty much the best wrestler in the entire world(probably). But I had no idea that it was going to be this good. I honestly popped harder for the false finish than I did for the HBK/Taker one. Anderson and Pearce would have the best feud in the entire world, however I don’t think we’ll ever be allowed to bear witness to such masterful wrestling. 

*Naruki Doi vs Joey Ryan:
*** ½*
Awesome shit. After HBK/Taker the no selling of the leg ticked me off but I cooled off after some more budski. This is what a dream match should be. Oh hey, speaking of dream matches…

*El Generico vs Shingo:
******
Just mind blowing.
*
CIMA and The Motor City Machine Guns vs Brian Kendrick and The Young Bucks:
**** ½*
As Joey Ryan said, “Let me see your hard on, bro.”
*
PWG Title:
Chris Hero © vs Bryan Danielson:
**** *
Enjoyed this quite much. The farewell ceremony was pretty swank as well.


----------



## FITZ

PWG – Guerre Sans Frontieres is one of my favorite PWG shows, just thought I would say that for the 50th time....

I need to get back on track with BOLA. Wrestlemania weekend really threw me off with rewatching a Wrestlemania, some CZW death match stuff with friends, and WM 26 itself. Hopefully I can finish Night 2 tonight and if I'm lucky get Kurt Russelmania under way. 

I'm also happy to see that my Survivor Series 2001 DVD that I bought at FYE for $10 just sold for $26 on ebay.


----------



## KaijuFan

Makin' that bank Fitz, eh?

You'll enjoy RussellMania, it was a fun watch.


----------



## jawbreaker

Watching SoCal Showdown right now and I have to say, I like this new announcer guy. He's not Lenny Leonard, but he and Prazak seem to have good chemistry, and he seems to be up on the product. And his voice isn't grating. I've yet to hear him in a situation where he should get excited, but so far so good.


----------



## Kapone89

musdy said:


> *Kurt Russelmania
> Johnny Goodtime & Malachi Jackson & Candice LeRae & Jerome "LTP" Robinson vs. The Cutler Bros., Ryan Taylor & Christina Von Eerie ***
> 
> Brandon Bonham vs. Brandon Gatson ***
> 
> Human Tornado vs. Super Crazy **3/4
> 
> Davey Richards vs. Kevin Steen ***1/4 (Surprisingly a lot of comedy in this match)
> 
> Scott Lost & Joey Ryan vs. KAI & The Great Muta **1/2 (Boring.)
> 
> El Generico vs. Jushin Thunder Liger ***1/2
> 
> The Young Bucks vs. Brian Kendrick & Paul London ***3/4
> 
> Chris Hero vs. Roderick Strong vs. Rob Van Dam ***1/2
> 
> 2010 is off to a great start for PWG.
> 
> *


Hopefully this will come in the mail in a couple of days.
Blah, i was kinda looking forward to the Muta & KAI tag match.


----------



## musdy

Kapone89 said:


> Hopefully this will come in the mail in a couple of days.
> Blah, i was kinda looking forward to the Muta & KAI tag match.


I'm just not really familiar with Muta.


----------



## McQueen

He's a shell of his former self (which he was inconsistant anyways). His shit was really fun in the early 90's though.


----------



## erikstans07

I'm primed and ready to make my first DVD purchase in about 2 months tomorrow. Last two I bought were Kurt Russellmania and Sells Out II.

I don't want to get SoCal Showdown or the 8th Anniversary Show, so idk what to get. I am open to Chikara recommendations or any recommendations to a good recent DVD (preferably one of the newest releases) of a non-PWG, ROH or FIP company.

btw, off-topic, but how do you guys like the changes to my avatar and sig? I'm starting to really like Barreta and Croft. Call me crazy, I don't care, but Barreta, especially, seems like a future star IMO. I haven't heard any of your opinions on those guys yet. I'd like to see if anyone else enjoys them as much as I do. They had a pretty damn good match with The Hart Dynasty on Superstars tonight.


----------



## KingCrash

AAW's recent shows have been enjoyable, but nothing blow-away amazing. Haven't seen the latest Chikara shows yet, they're coming in next week.

Barretta & Croft seem decent from what I've seen, but I don't know how much we'll see of them since WWE doesn't showcase tag teams, though after SD's taping they maybe one of only two or three teams left.


----------



## erikstans07

I have Mint Condition and World of Comforting Illusion downloaded, so I don't think I'll be buying them, but I might end up just getting PWG's As The Worm Turns and something from Chikara late 2009. AAW might be a candidate too.

And I do agree that we won't see much of Barreta & Croft as a tag team, but at some point, tag teams get split up. After that happens, I could see Barreta's career taking off. They haven't really gotten a chance to get over with the fans, as their appearances are few and far between. Once they start getting a little recognition on Smackdown or Raw, I think people will see what I'm talking about.


----------



## KaijuFan

I recommend some good ol ISW. Nothing more fun that a fucking drunk 40 year old thrusting his pelvis into Beef Wellington's face as he's trying to pin a Bear.


----------



## musdy

> EASTER WEEKEND SALE- TAKE 40% OFF YOUR ORDER
> 
> You can now save 40% off your order on almost all items listed at ROHWrestling.com with no minimum purchase. This sale includes DVD’s, tickets, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD’s you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to almost all upcoming live ROH events.
> 
> To redeem your 40% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: easter into the box marked Discount Code when you are going thru the checkout process. You must then hit the “submit” button to the right of the code in order to attach the discount to the order.
> 
> NOTE: If you had account on the old ROH website you must create a new account on the new site to place an order!!!
> 
> Offer ends on Monday, April 5th at NOON EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. DVD Subscription Packages and Gift Certificates are the only items NOT included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases or previously placed orders. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.


DAMN.


----------



## Dug2356

Just Ordered 4 dvds of the ROH Shop. does anyone know how long they take to Deliver to the uk ? 

BTW i ordered these:

Glory By Honor VIII: The Final Countdown
ROH Reborn Stage One
Full Impact Pro 'With Malice' 
Full Impact Pro ’Payback’

If anyone has any reviews or thoughts on any of these i would love to hear them so i know what to expect.


----------



## Platt

Usually dead on a week for UK delivery's.


----------



## Meteora2004

I'll definitely be picking up Final Battle 2009 and the 8th Anniversary Show at some point this weekend; I'm also thinking about ordering The Big Bang tomorrow night.


----------



## ROHFan4Life

How good is PWG's As the Worm Turns? This is a question that only those in attendance can answer, so if anyone is willing to give a small review, and perhaps give some ratings, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Sephiroth

ROHFan4Life said:


> How good is PWG's As the Worm Turns? This is a question that only those in attendance can answer, so if anyone is willing to give a small review, and perhaps give some ratings, I'd appreciate it.


Davey vs. Omega, nuff said. Buy it.


----------



## erikstans07

Anyone know where I could find a Bryan Danielson shirt? I can't seem to find them anywhere.


----------



## smitlick

i dont understand why they are suddenly doing 40% off.. they havent released anything new for like a week nearly...

EDIT

ROH on HDNet - 9/5/09 - Episode 8
Number 1 Contenders Match
Bryan Danielson vs Tyler Black
***1/2
Hated the finish and didnt really think much of the match anyway. Lacked intensity and was bland.


----------



## erikstans07

Is that the one that ended in a double count out after Dragon did his dive onto Tyler into the crowd?


----------



## smitlick

erikstans07 said:


> Is that the one that ended in a double count out after Dragon did his dive onto Tyler into the crowd?



the Dive but i had seen the other as well...


----------



## Tarfu

EVOLVE 2 ships 4/9












> The EVOLVE 2: Hero vs. Hidaka DVD is almost out of replication and will start shipping on April 9th. You can pre-order it now in the EVOLVEwrestling.com Shop or by calling 267-519-9744 to be among the first to receive it. This is a region 0 DVD that plays and ships anywhere in the world.
> 
> EVOLVE persevered through a biblical rainstorm that resulted in flooding, power outages and fallen trees to present an incredible night of action. The highlight was the Chris Hero vs. Ikuto Hidaka main event. This was a wrestling clinic and is a must for all true pro wrestling fans. The undercard supplied action and excitement with new stars, fresh matches and a variety of styles.
> 
> *We now have two very special DVD packages while we are taking pre-orders. You can now order EVOLVE 1: Ibushi vs. Richards and EVOLVE 2: Hero vs. Hidaka together for only $25!!!* We also have EVOLVE 2 and the 2009 Jeff Peterson Cup double DVD set for just $25. Act now in the EVOLVEwrestling.com Shop or by calling 267-519-9744 because we are only making these offers until April 9th.
> 
> The EVOLVE 2 DVD once again takes you into the locker room for a candid look at the new athletes on the EVOLVE roster. Here is a look at the lineup:
> 
> 1) Brad Allen vs. Chris Dickinson
> 2) Brodie Lee vs. Gran Akuma
> 3) Aeroform vs. Up In Smoke
> 4) Kenn Doane vs. Caleb Konley
> 5) Kyle O'Reilly with Tony Kozina vs. Hallowicked
> 6) Chuck Taylor vs. Ricochet
> 7) Claudio Castagnoli vs. Bobby Fish
> 8) Mercedes Martinez vs. Sumie Sakai
> 9) Jimmy Jacobs vs. Johnny Gargano
> 10) Elimination Match: Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw vs. Hallowicked & Frightmare vs. The Osirian Portal vs. The Colony
> 11) Chris Hero vs. Ikuto Hidaka
> 
> EVOLVE 2 is almost here. Pre-order now and get it before everyone else. Watch EVOLVE grow and develop before your eyes. Get in on the ground floor now!!!


Totally getting that pack.

ALSO, check out Highspots' $5 sale with older ROH and PWG titles. http://highspots.com/category.asp?id=669


----------



## Caponex75

Wow......Hero got knocked out by someone he looks like he could eat for crying out loud. He's litterly ten times his size.


----------



## FITZ

Between the Highspots sale and the ROH sale I am almost tempted to start looking for a new job, almost. I think I might just relax with the money I have saved up for a week or two longer.

There some good deals with the highspots sale if you can get by all the old CZW shit and the XPW crap that they have thrown in there. Lot's of $5 PWG shows.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Boiling Point*

Kenny Omega vs. Sonjay Dutt **

Necro Butcher and Mark Briscoe vs. Joey Ryan and Erick Stevens *

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Jay Briscoe **¼

Kenny King vs. Tyler Black N/A

Tyler Black, Colt Cabana and Grizzly Redwood vs. Austin Aries, Rhett Titus and Kenny King **¾

Bobby Dempsey vs. Tony Kozina ¼*

Delirious vs. Roderick Strong **½

Kevin Steen and El Generico vs. Chris Hero and Davey Richards ***½

*Well done on beating Eliminating The Compeition for worst ROH show of 2009.*​


----------



## FITZ

Boiling Point was not one of the better shows that I've seen live... I just can't justify buying that show on DVD even though I was there. I will say that I thought Delirious/Strong was much better than **1/2. Maybe it was being so close to the ring but I enjoyed that match a lot. 

I would also go a little higher on the tag match but once again that's more live bias. Still not a good show by any means.

I also noticed that my favorite (and only) local wrestling company is bringing in Cheech and Cloudy for their next show. Pretty excited actually as this is first time I actually know about the talent they are bringing in.


----------



## erikstans07

Just put my order in for As The Worm Turns. Can't wait for it to start shipping.


----------



## joebro2000

Boiling Point was not that great


----------



## DaCuse

Sup?

One quick question. Looking to buy 3-4 of the best shows (ROH) from 2009. How would you rank the top 5? In-case I just want to buy 2 or all 5.

Thanks!


----------



## Cleavage




----------



## The REAL MP

@DaCuse, my top 5 ROH shows of 2009:

1. Glory By Honor VIII
2. Supercard of Honor IV
3. Aries vs. Richards
4. 7th Anniversary Show
5. Death Before Dishonor VII, Night One

I'd say the top 3 are far superior to the other two, if that helps. Whatever you do, make sure to avoid anything from January, February, and May. Outside of those shit awful months (and Boiling Point), I'd say ROH had a fairly underrated year.


----------



## The REAL MP

Also, some one-match shows you might be interested in on account of the one match being incredible: Double Feature II (Wolves vs. Black Dragons), Violent Tendencies (Wolves vs. KENTA/Strong, although the cage match is awesome too), Final Countdown: Boston (Dragon vs. Richards), Clash of the Contenders (Richards vs. Omega, although just about everything on this card is damn good).


----------



## Sephiroth

Double Feature II is fantastic. Easily the best dvd of the first half of 2009 that aren't annual shows.

Hey, since I don't see hardly any of you in the WWE or TNA sections, I'd just like to say that TNA had one of the worst shows I've ever seen today with a strong candidate for the worst main event segment ever.


----------



## smitlick

Sephiroth said:


> Double Feature II is fantastic. Easily the best dvd of the first half of 2009 that aren't annual shows.
> 
> Hey, since I don't see hardly any of you in the WWE or TNA sections, I'd just like to say that TNA had one of the worst shows I've ever seen today with a strong candidate for the worst main event segment ever.


Thats why i like this forum and have stayed... We have like our own Other Wrestling Community with like 10-20 consistent posters here and very few idiots plus its great to avoid all the shitty posters that the WWE & TNA Forums pull in especially seeing as how i dont watch either program.


----------



## Sephiroth

I know, but I just hope I could get some people to talk about it too . So many lulz, so many facepalms tonight. Orlando Jordan "jizzed" on himself. Mr. Anderson climbed a ladder to grab a key that was attached to a wooden thing that said "CAGE KEY" on it. Angelina Love became the new Knockout Champ by opening a box. 

Nuff said.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Well that guarantees another 5 star rant from Bryan & Vinny this week, so I'm happy. I really don't even care if the company dies at this point, because if you're just gonna leave hard-working guys like Daniels and Lethal off your show (meaning they'll get paid next to nothing, if anything) then you deserve to fucking sink. When you set a record for fasting time of "turning established name into just another guy" (see: RVD's debut), it's no fucking wonder that you do a POINT SIX less than a month later.

You can't get behind ANYBODY in that fucking company. For all the fans who are sick of Cena, HHH, Taker, Batista, etc. being on top, at least WWE makes it to where you CAN get behind some of their characters.



> Angelina Love became the new Knockout Champ by opening a box.


HHH being handed the World Title can't even digest that.


----------



## Sephiroth

superdupersonic said:


> Well that guarantees another 5 star rant from Bryan & Vinny this week, so I'm happy. I really don't even care if the company dies at this point, because if you're just gonna leave hard-working guys like Daniels and Lethal off your show (meaning they'll get paid next to nothing, if anything) then you deserve to fucking sink. When you set a record for fasting time of "turning established name into just another guy" (see: RVD's debut), it's no fucking wonder that you do a POINT SIX less than a month later.
> 
> You can't get behind ANYBODY in that fucking company. For all the fans who are sick of Cena, HHH, Taker, Batista, etc. being on top, at least WWE makes it to where you CAN get behind some of their characters.
> 
> 
> 
> HHH being handed the World Title can't even digest that.


Nonono, HHH winning a belt by being awarded it makes more sense. 

Tara, the current KO champ, was more worried about losing her Tarantula than her KO belt.

I did a nice little rundown on another site that I'll post here too.

----------------------------------------------------------

Tonight was one of the worst TNA iMPACTs I've ever see. I'll do a rundown: 
Opening Segment: Team Hogan (Abyss and Jarret) come out with Hogan. I only listed those two for Team Hogan because despite the name...Hogan isn't going to be in the match. Team Flair (Wolfe, Sting, and Beer Money) come out next with Flair, same situation, Flair won't be in the match. For the past month or so, Flair has been confined to a wheelchair. Flair cuts a promo that basically says his team is going to beat his team and Hogan is afraid of his guys, and the reason he hasn't found the other two members of Team Hogan is because everyone wants to be on Team Flair. Flair turns all red and sweats a lot. A LOT. Hogan spouts off about Abyssamania (yeah...) and then Flair tells his team to go to the ring and beat up Team Hogan. As Sting approaches the ring, Jarret grabs the mic and says he wants to talk to Sting first..."friend to friend....or is it foe" (very awful line). Sting gives his bat to Wolfe and enters the ring."WHY STEVE WHY" and Sting won't answer. A minute later, Wolfe runs in and takes everyone out with the bat excpt Hogan. Wolfe accidentally drops the bat and Hogan kind of slowly reaches down for it but Wolfe grabs it, walks backwards away from Hogan, and then almost trips on Abyss. That was definitely not planned. RVD and Jaff Hardy were running through the crowd to give Team Hogan some back up. Team Flair runs away and Hogan has his final two team members. Awful awful segment.
RVD vs. James Storm is next. RVD knew he had a match...why did he come through the crowd? Decent match. RVD is RVD and he should still be in WWE. Post-match is balls. RVD gets a beer bottle smashed on his head.
Rob Terry vs. Homicide. Homicide is still being buried and for WHATEVER REASON, Rob Terry is getting a Goldberg push. The guy is more green than David Botchtunga. Its refreshing to know that TNA means guys like Terry when they say they are focussing on younger guys. Post match, Homicide throws a chair into Terry's head. Awful chair shot. Not that it was bad, but it was unprotected and makes me believe TNA kind of forgot who Chris Benoit was. People shouldn't be taking those kinds of chairshots anymore.
Orlando Jordan walks out for some reason. He has lotion and accidentally squirts it on himself. He goes to the back. That was the whole segment.
Next up is a Knockouts Match. The gimmick is its an 8 KO tag and whoever gets a pinfall is taken out of the match (so both the person who gets the pin and the person who gets pinned are removed), but they are going to be a part of the Lockbox Challenge later tonight. I'll save the explanation of "lockbox challenge" and the lulz for later. Velvet Sky, Tara, Angelina Love, and Daffney win?
Mr. Anderson vs. Kurt Angle is next. Ladder match. They are climbing to get the key for the cage at Lockdown. Tenay says Anderson wants the key so he can escape the cage. 10 seconds later, Tenay says Anderson isn't afraid of Anderson and just wants to inflict pain. So why would Anderson want to escape through the door then? Halfway into it, Kurt Angle almost dies. Anderson pushes the ladder with Angle on it and Angle goes flying to the outside...except his leg gets caught on the rope and falls dangerously to the floor. You could have sworn he broke his ankle, knee, or his neck. A minute later, instead of selling it, Angle does a huge moonsault off the top turnbuckle. Anderson wins. Decent, but unnecessary and stupid.
Team 3D vs. MCMG for a #1 Contender spot. After 2 minutes, Team 3D gets the win via DQ when X-Pac interferes. For the next several minutes, Kevin Nash, Scott Hall and X-Pac try to relive their nWo days and they spray paint Team 3D. Scott Hall is so fat that I thought the ring was going to collapse. Also lol at Nash not being able to waddle his old ass into the ring.
In the back, Pope (D'angelo Dinero) cuts a promo and is interrupted by Wolfe. Pope puts his #1 contender spot for the TNA Title on the line tonight. Good promo. Only positive about the show...the match will later negate the goodness of the promos...
Doug Williams squashes BOTH members of Generation ME (The Young Bucks). Very dumb. Shannon Moore comes out and runs Williams off. Nobody in the crowd cares except 3 girls who probably orgasmed thinking it was Jeff Hardy. I can't believe Moore is a face...or has a job. He challenges Doug to a match at Lockdown (even tho Kazarian is already facing Doug). Moore is awful on the mic. "...if you accept, the all I gotta say is 'Welcome to Glam Rock'". WHAT DOES THAT EVEN MEAN!
Wolfe vs. Pope goes two minutes. So disappointing. The good promos they cut backstage are totally negated at how awful they are booking both guys. Both are supposed to be main event level guys, yet Wolfe gets jobbed out in two minutes. AJ StyIes comes out (First time the TNA Champ is on TV tonight....) and takes out Pope. Abyss runs in for the save, Wolfe ducks out of the ring, grabs a fire extinguisher and takes out Abyss. Pointless.
And now for the main event segment. Lockbox Challenge. The Rules: Each Knockout gets a key. They open the box in front of them and they get what is inside. But what IS inside? Well, it will either have the TNA Knockout Title, a contract for any match they want, a contract saying they have to do a striptease in the ring...or Tara's tarantula. Tara is PO'd. Velvet Sky gets the contract for any match. Tara gets her Tarantula. Yay! Tara doesn't CARE that she just lost the Knockout Title without having to defend it. All that is left is Angelina Love and Daffney. Its TNA, you know where this is going. Angelina is the NEW Knockout Champion and Daffney has to striptease. Daffney is freaking out. She goes to the ring, takes part of her shirt strap off, but Lacey Von Erich interrupts her. She beats her down with a club that Tenay calls "The Ugly Stick" and then Lacey begins to strip. What is the reason behind Lacey doing that? Anyways, Lacey is so hott I stopped caring that this is the worst segment ever. She starts stripping but right away the cameras rush over to Angelina Love and Tara brawling. Velvet gets on the mic and says since she has a contract, she wants to face Angelina next week for the KO title. Lacey accidentally gets bumped by someone and everyone can see her sweet perfect ass. Its glorious. TNA then shows the credits and its over. That was seriously the main event segment...Long story short...Angelina Love won a title by opening a box. BY OPENING A BOX.
Score: 1/10. Honestly the worst episode of iMPACT I've ever seen. I hope the ratings are a .5 tomorrow. TNA deserves a wake up call. Bad thing is...if this is the highest rated segment (most KO segments are), then that only encourages TNA. We're screwed no matter what.











He jizzed on himself...












Cuz sometimes you need a reminder of why the confusing booking is making you climb a ladder for a key...


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I meant that the HHH situation still left him and the title with far more credibility than tonight's Impact.

http://www.f4wonline.com/content/view/12889/


----------



## Sephiroth

superdupersonic said:


> I meant that the HHH situation still left him and the title with far more credibility than tonight's Impact.
> 
> http://www.f4wonline.com/content/view/12889/


Awesome, gonna take a listen.


----------



## seancarleton77

Sephiroth said:


> Tonight was one of the worst TNA iMPACTs I've ever see.


Russo's .... 'brilliance' makes my head hurt. I need to go see some ROH to cure me from reading TNA results now.


----------



## smitlick

any pictures of Lacey around?


----------



## seabs

Sephiroth said:


> He jizzed on himself...


*I've got nothing to add to that....

Daniels getting the fuck out might be the best thing to happen to ROH in the Pearce era. Hopefully it gives Joe, Lethal and Homicide the motivation to get the fuck outta there too and try to ressurect a wrestling carear.*


----------



## Tarfu

I'd like to know actually _how_ that whole Orlando Jordan jizz thing went down. And no, I'm not watching it. At this point TNA has reached a level of ridiculousity (that's a word, right?) it's not even funny in a sad way.

And by the way, fuck Highspots. They only seem to reply to my emails like 1/4 of the time and they _still_ have my BOLA shipment lying around. Dirty homos.


----------



## kwjr86

God that was the absolute worst show I've ever watched. TNA is all sorts of Wrestlecrap. I can't agree more with the Sephiroth just terrible. How you can have so much talent and book such a terrible show. The show was been awful ever since Hogan and Bischoff came on but this was just the worst. The only good part of the whole show was The Pope's promo but even that didn't matter after a 2 minute squash, that had Pope/AJ looking like the background to the Hogan/Flair match. Orlando Jordan?! I would rather watch ANYTHING then him on my TV. It was only 30 seconds but WTF? Russo or whoever is contributing this awful ideas needs to be fired. I will not be watching TNA anytime in the near future.


----------



## Kabukiman

TNA is so craving for a little bit of attention that they put on the worst shit possible. They're trying so hard to differientate themselves from the WWE it gets ridiculous. They bring in names and don't do anything worthwile with them, they push/de-push guys without any kind of logic, they bring in names again yet don't use half their roster properly if at all...
At his point, I don't see how anyone would care about any member of the roster. This is quite pathetic.


----------



## S-Mac

TNA should be ashmaed of the showthat they put on i had to skip most of the show and the Orlando Jordan crap was just sick. TNA need to start putting on a good show or their ratings will drop even further.


----------



## KingCrash

Sephiroth said:


>


And this is leading to an OJ/Rob Terry match. Or not, because really does anyone know what the hell is going on in that company? The only good thing about TNA is they let the Guns, Homicide, etc. work the indies to remind people they can wrestle and that honestly they're still alive.



Tarfu said:


> I'd like to know actually how that whole Orlando Jordan jizz thing went down. And no, I'm not watching it. At this point TNA has reached a level of ridiculousity (that's a word, right?) it's not even funny in a sad way.


Rob Terry had a squash match with Homicide, then Homicide killed Terry with an unprotected chair shot, Terry no-sold (head started bleeding) and chokeslammed Homicide. Lights dimmed, OJ came out for no reason and squirted lotion over himself. Terry was shaking his head in the midst of roid rage. Segment over.


----------



## Platt

BUY 2, GET 1 FREE RING OF HONOR DVD SALE

You can now get 1 free Ring of Honor DVD when you purchase 2. It is very important you read all of the directions below before placing your order as the instructions have changed with the new website:

1) You will receive 1 Free Ring of Honor DVD when you purchase 2. There is a limit of one offer per order. If you want to take advantage of this offer multiple times, you must place multiple orders. Non ROH event DVD’s titles are not included in this sale. You may add other items to your order but they would not count towards the sale promotion.
2) When you add three Ring of Honor DVD’s to your cart the system will automatically deduct the lowest priced item from the total price.
3) Your free selection will be the lowest priced item you are buying.
4) This offer is good on all DVD’s listed under the “Ring of Honor DVD’s” section in the “Store” at www.rohwrestling.com.

Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Friday, April 9th at 10am EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.

*Please note the buy 2, get 1 free offer is ONLY good on Ring of Honor show titles.


----------



## will94

Interesting that ROH has changed it where you have to put in one order at a time to get the B2G1 sale.

And yes, TNA was terrible last night. I switched to ROH on HDNet about 2 minutes into the opening segment, turned it back to see the end of the RVD/Storm match and the Rob Terry match and immediately changed the channel back to ROH never looked back as soon as Orlando Jordan walked on my screen and lotioned himself.


----------



## Platt

I didn't even notice that. They can fuck off with that, glad I'm not relying on these sales anymore.


----------



## The REAL MP

In the interest of fairness, I thought ROH put out the worst episode of that show I've ever seen last night. Steve Corino wrestling, meaningless jobber squashes (and not the entertaining kind like they often do), outdated and irrelevant video packages, and a completely underwhelming main event. Just a bad night for wrestling all around.

Great night for college hoops, though.


----------



## KingKicks

Seabs said:


> Daniels getting the fuck out might be the best thing to happen to ROH in the Pearce era. Hopefully it gives Joe, Lethal and Homicide the motivation to get the fuck outta there too and try to ressurect a wrestling carear.[/I][/B]


After the way Homicide was used last night (his first time wrestling on Impact since January 4th I believe), I really hope he's out of TNA sooner rather then later.

And the final segment on Impact........SUCKED. Even Lacey's hot bod couldn't save it.


----------



## erikstans07

Homicide coming back to ROH would be a god-send, to say the least.


----------



## FITZ

The REAL MP said:


> In the interest of fairness, I thought ROH put out the worst episode of that show I've ever seen last night. Steve Corino wrestling, meaningless jobber squashes (and not the entertaining kind like they often do), outdated and irrelevant video packages, and a completely underwhelming main event. Just a bad night for wrestling all around.
> 
> Great night for college hoops, though.


I didn't watch any wrestling last night because of the incredible National Championship Game. First basketball game that I watched from start to finish in a long time and I realy enjoyed the whole thing. 

I really wouldn't get that excited to see Homicide back in ROH. I'm not a fan of his by any means and him being on the roster again really wouldn't do anything for me.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

The possibility of Lethal vs. Davey has to be too good to be true.


----------



## peep4life

Its become apparent that TNA is putting the shittiest product possible on TV in hopes that people will watch it to see what stupidity will happen next. The worst part about it is that they have such a ridiculously talented roster. How anyone in the locker room can be happy is beyond me.


----------



## McQueen

I'd kill myself out of shame if I was working for TNA legit. It's too bad since I want WWE to have some competition but everything else right now is pretty shit or too bush league.


----------



## Tarfu

KingCrash said:


> Rob Terry had a squash match with Homicide, then Homicide killed Terry with an unprotected chair shot, Terry no-sold (head started bleeding) and chokeslammed Homicide. Lights dimmed, OJ came out for no reason and squirted lotion over himself. Terry was shaking his head in the midst of roid rage. Segment over.


Terry and Jordan as individuals are already cringeworthy, but to put them together in a so called feud and surround it with intentional wrestlecrap? I mean, I can't imagine any living creature in the whole wide world writing stuff like this and being serious with it. I'm quite positive this is exactly where they're heading with the company at the moment: oblivion, but with a few lols along the way. The Hulk Hogan Masterplan is already showing affect.


----------



## seancarleton77

Rob Terry vs. O.J. = Negative 5 Stars!


----------



## Platt

No more TNA please I come to this section to avoid that pile of steaming shit.


----------



## McQueen

THIS IS AWESOME *clap clap clap*


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH The Omega Effect*

The Young Bucks vs. The Flatliners **½

Four Corner Survival
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Colt Cabana vs. Grizzly Redwood vs. Delirious **¼

Rhett Titus and Kenny King vs. The Super Smash Bros **½

El Generico vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima ****

Pick 6 Series
Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong ***¾

Erick Stevens and Joey Ryan vs. Jay and Mark Briscoe **¾

Pick 6 Series
Chris Hero vs. Kevin Steen ***¼-***½

ROH World Title Match
Austin Aries vs. Kenny Omega ****¼
*Great title match even though it took me awhile to get into. Enjoyed it slightly more than Omega/Richards.*

*Pretty good show, preferred Aries vs. Richards over it though*​


----------



## KaijuFan

Celebrated a real paycheck by spending it irresponsibly on both BOLA 2K9 shows! Just need Gentle Art and I'm all caught up on my PWG. Feels good, man.


----------



## FITZ

KaijuFan said:


> Celebrated a real paycheck by spending it irresponsibly on both BOLA 2K9 shows! Just need Gentle Art and I'm all caught up on my PWG. Feels good, man.


If you spent your entire paycheck on on BOLA I feel bad that your whole paycheck was $30 plus shipping.... 

I still haven't finished Night 2 myself. Great show but I'm too easily distracted to watch 2 shows in a row. I've watched some of Unforgiven 2001, an FIP show (it was pretty good), some death matches, and a little bit of Thunder from 2000. I also reorganized all the DVDs in my room and found my long lost copy of BOLA 2005 (the sleeves they're in were mixed in with some Nitros and Thunders I have on DVD). 

After I finish watching the Yankees beat the Red Sox I'll probably put some stuff on ebay. I figure if I clear out the junk that I have and some of the stuff I bought a while ago with intent to sell I should be able to save up for some wrestling tickets and there won't be any need to tap into my savings. I'm thinking I'll put up my Spring Stampede 1994? (Flair/Steamboat) up because it's still sealed and my ROH Night of Appreciation DVD (it's out of print and I have it on VHS so hopefully I can get some cash for it). 

And I have to say that I was impressed with FIP In Full Force 2008. Nice short show with a bunch of solid to good matches. Looking forward to Southern Justice 2008 which took place the next night. Don't know how you can wrong with Norman Smiley vs. Greg Valentine taking place in 2008... Rest of the card looks good too. I might end up regretting that I didn't get more in the ROH Clearance Sale.


----------



## KaijuFan

Not all of it Fitz, just most of it lol. 
What are you planning to put up on ebay, I might be interested.


----------



## FITZ

KaijuFan said:


> Not all of it Fitz, just most of it lol.
> What are you planning to put up on ebay, I might be interested.


Spring Stampede 1994 Sealed
ROH Night of Appreciation DVD (RF video)
FIP Emergence Night 1 (I've had a second copy of this for well over a year now)
I have a bunch of WWF videos that are still sealed. I either don't want them, have them already, or have them on DVD. 
I also have an annoying amount of XPW tapes (fucking Highspots grab bag) still sealed, a Crash Holly Shoot Interview (somehow I managed to get doubles of this...)

I also have this weird VHS about a Lucha Libre wrestler being a super hero. It's in Spanish but I think they're about El Hijo del Santo. 

A lot of it is shit in all honesty but even if I can make $1 on some of them I will get much more out of them that way instead of leaving them in a box in my closet.


----------



## KaijuFan

Interesting set of stuff there Fitzy. Tell me when the WWF tapes go up.


KaijuFan’s Stoned Review*
PWG – Against The Grain*
*
BOLA 2K9 Qualification:
Brandon Cutler vs Brandon Gatson vs Johnny Goodtime vs Malachi Jackson:
*** *
Flippy fun to start the show, absolute crazy finish.

*Kenny King vs Ol’ DR:
** ½*
A little sloppy, next time they fight it’ll be much better.

*Scott Lost vs Joey Ryan:
****
These two know each other so well and it showed in their combinations.

*Brian Kendrick vs Roderick Strong:
*** ½*
*
BOLA 2K9 Qualification:
Dustin Cutler vs Charles Mercury vs Shane Haste vs Gary Fuckin’ Coleman:
*** *
Shane Haste died, holy shit.

*El Generico vs Chris Hero:
** 1/2*
It almost felt like it fell apart several times.

*PWG Tag Titles:
The Young Bucks © vs The Men Of Low Moral Fiber:
***.5*
Was alright, though they didn’t seem to know when they were supposed to use comedy or when they were srs bsns.


----------



## Tarfu

TaylorFitz said:


> And I have to say that I was impressed with FIP In Full Force 2008. Nice short show with a bunch of solid to good matches.


It was quite good, even though I find it extremely hard to get into FIP shows due to the crowd making animal-like noise the whole time. I'd still take it over wXw's football crowds any day.


----------



## Maxx Hero

wXw crowd>American indy crowd.

That crowd can make a match easily. It opens doors for more charisma, and often times more story.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Maxx Hero said:


> wXw crowd>American indy crowd.
> 
> That crowd can make a match easily. It opens doors for more charisma, and often times more story.


*vomits* wXw have the most annoying fans. They relentlessly chant fucking nonsense, taking me completely out of the moment EVERY FUCKING TIME. Just thinking about those dumb cheers remind me of so many great matches that they've put on that were ruined by their stupid shit. The last wXw match I watched was Tyler Black vs. SHINGO, and I had to watch it muted just to make it through.


----------



## Tarfu

Maxx Hero said:


> That crowd can make a match easily. It opens doors for more charisma, and often times more story.


How does a story in a match even matter when there isn't anyone to tell it to? With their sing-alongs, do they really give the impression that they give a fuck whether it's a bland indy guy noselling brainbusters or a 20-year veteran telling a story about how he's a goddamn legend?

But this only goes for the Oberhausen crowd, because I could actually watch last year's Gorefest without losing my temper. It was just the awful wrestling (even for death match wrestling) that turned me off half way through.


----------



## KingCrash

The wXw crowd can go completely overboard with the stupid chants (and you can't really understand half of the because they're drunk as hell) but for me at least most of the time it doesn't take me out of the matches. Rather have them then a crowd that just sits on their hands for the entire show.


----------



## McQueen

I like wXw but yeah there crowds are the worst of the worst. Don't mind the ******* FIP crowds though except when kids are randomly running around.


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Chikara Pro* ~ *A World of Comforting Illusions*
_February 28, 2010_ ~ _Pottsville, Pennsylvania_

*1.* The Throwbacks vs. Vin Gerard & STIGMA - **3/4*
*2.* Brodie Lee vs. Green Ant - **1/2*
*3.* Daizee Haze & Sara Del Ray vs. Incoherence - ***1/2*
*4.* *Elimination Tag*: Claudio & Ares vs. Badd Boyz vs. Osirian Portal vs. SSB - *****
*5.* *Strong-Style Slugfest*: Gran Akuma vs. Eddie Kingston - ****1/4*
*6.* Mike Quackenbush & The Future is Now vs. Tursas, Donst, Dorado & Sanchez - ****1/2*
*7.* *Campeonatos de Parejas*: The Colony© vs. The Neo Solar Temple - ****1/4*

_Overall_: *5.5* / *10*

Man I hate giving Chikara bad reviews. You see the rating, so you don't need to be told that it wasn't great. The crowd was pretty quiet and the commentary, usually a HUGE plus for Chikara, really brought everything down for me. However, this show had three very watchable matches and one that was very good. It furthered several storylines, including Mantis/Ares, Claudio/Kingston, and BDK/Technicos. I can't recommend this for anyone other than Chikara completists and die-hards, but if you're like me, even the worst Chikara show is better than an episode of _Impact_. You know what you're getting if you buy this: fun, fast-paced action, and characters you won't find anywhere else.

Full Review of the Show Here!


----------



## The REAL MP

That is discomforting, WillTheBloody. I have that DVD in a stack of 2010 stuff I haven't started yet. I heard there's no Mantis on commentary, which automatically devalues the DVD by about half.


----------



## erikstans07

This thread really should be renamed to "Official Indy DVD/Merch/Discussion Thread", because I always find things that I want to address with other wrestling fans (and other than you guys, I don't really have friends that like wrestling), but I don't like starting threads for things that don't need a thread.

Anyway, I say that because I saw on Claudio's twitter, a t-shirt that's pretty awesome. It's on his website. I just ordered one myself. Here it is:










and here's the man himself wearing it:

http://twitpic.com/1dw8sp

Also, I just paid for Chikara's "Dead Men Don't Laugh", "HEY! The Claudio Castagnoli Story" and the Highspots London & Kendrick shoot. Super stoked!


----------



## Tarfu

Anyone have a clue of when the next SMV sale is taking place?


----------



## FITZ

That is an awesome shirt. 

And didn't Smart Mark just have a sale a few weeks or so ago? I thought they running something really good at the same time ROH had a 40% sale.


----------



## Platt

Yeah SMV had a sale just recently. Speaking of sales
just ordered 30PWG DVDs from highspots $5 sale can't beat 30 shows for $150


----------



## WillTheBloody

The REAL MP said:


> That is discomforting, WillTheBloody. I have that DVD in a stack of 2010 stuff I haven't started yet. I heard there's no Mantis on commentary, which automatically devalues the DVD by about half.


Colin Fucking Delaney is on commentary the entire night. Did he play heel, offer insight or otherwise entertain? If you said D) None of the above, you nailed it.

The good news is I just watched "Wit, Verve and a Bit o' Nerve", and it's outstanding! The Loser Leaves Town match between 2.0 vs. Badd Boyz and it's immediate fall-out was one of the funniest in-ring segments I've seen on the indys.


----------



## KaijuFan

I think I would be quite smug wearing that shirt around.

Every promotion has a bad show on occasion, can't be too disheveled


----------



## The REAL MP

WOW that t-shirt is awesome. Reminds me of that one promo, "What kind of awesome things does the world have for me today? What kind of awesome coffee?" I might pick that up to wear at the Collinsville ROH show in July. That or a PWG logo shirt from Highspots, I haven't decided yet.

Actually I think that last SMV sale was in the middle of last month (put in a HUUUUGE order) so they might have something again within a week or so. Don't hold me to that though.


----------



## Platt

THE BIG TEN SALE

Over 110 Ring of Honor DVD’s on sale for $10 each, $10 general admission tickets for upcoming live events in Dayton, Chicago, & Manassas, plus save 10% off your order. Read below for details.

You can now purchase the following Ring of Honor DVD’s for only $10 each:

2002 Shows:
-Road To The Title 6/22/02 (One night tournament to determine the four men who will compete for the ROH Title)
-Unscripted 9/21/02 (Paul London vs. Michael Shane Street Fight, Low Ki vs. Xavier ROH World Title Match, One Night ROH Tag Team Title Tournament)
-Glory By Honor 10/5/02 (Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe Fight Without Honor, Christopher Daniels vs. Doug Williams)
-All Star Extravaganza 11/9/02 (Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles; Shinjiro Otani & Masato Tanaka vs. Steve Corino & Low Ki; Christopher Daniels, Donovan Morgan, & Samoa Joe vs. Low Ki, Doug Williams, & Homicide; Bryan Danielson vs. Paul London)
-Night of the Butcher 12/7/02 (Homicide & Abdullah the Butcher vs. The Carnage Crew, Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson)
-Final Battle 2002 (Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe vs. Steve Corino)

2003 Shows:
-Expect The Unexpected 3/15/03 (CM Punk vs. Raven; Christopher Daniels & Xavier vs. AJ Styles & The Amazing Red Tag Team Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Homicide vs. BJ Whitmer vs. EZ Money #1 Contender’s Match)
-Night of the Champions 3/22/03 (Xavier vs. Samoa Joe ROH Title Match, Low Ki vs. Jody Fleisch)
-Retribution: Round Robin Challenge II 4/26/03 (Paul London, Christopher Daniels, & THe Amazing Red battle in the second annual Round Robin Challenge tournament; CM Punk vs. Homicide; Samoa Joe vs. Doug Williams ROH Title Match)
-Night of the Grudges 6/14/03 (AJ Styles vs. Paul London, The Group vs. The Prophecy)
-Wrestlerave’ 03 6/28/05 (Homicide vs. Trent Acid Fight Without Honor; CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Raven & Christopher Daniels; Samoa Joe vs. Dan Maff ROH Title Match)
-Death Before Dishonor 7/19/03 (Paul London makes his final ROH appearance as he challenges Samoa Joe for the ROH World Title; Raven vs. CM Punk Dog Collar Match; Briscoes vs. AJ Styles & The Amazing Red; Jeff Hardy in ROH)
-Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 8/16/03 (Steve Corino vs. Homicide; CM Punk vs. Samoa Joe)
-Final Battle 2003 12/27/03 (The Great Muta & Arashi vs. Christopher Daniels & Dan Maff, Homicide vs. Satoshi Kojima, AJ Styles vs. Kaz Hayashi)

2004 Shows:
-At Our Best 3/13/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Jay Briscoe ROH World Title Cage Match; Scramble Cage II; CM Punk vs. AJ Styles with Ricky Steamboat at the guest referee)
-ROH Reborn Stage 1 4/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. CM Punk)
-Survival of the Fittest 6/24/04 (The first annual event features six matches to determine which wrestlers advance to the Survival of the Fittest elimination match main event)
-Death Before Dishonor II Part 1 7/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide, Briscoes vs. Punk & Cabana two out of three falls)
-Glory By Honor III 9/11/04 (Mick Foley debuts,Punk vs. Aries, Danielson vs. Shelley)
-Weekend of Thunder Night 1 11/5/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jushin Liger; Austin Aries vs. CM Punk; Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. John Walters & Nigel McGuinness; Rocky Romero & Ricky Reyes vs. Jack Evans & Roderick Strong Tag Team Title Match)

2005 Shows
-It All Begins 1/15/05 (Foley-Samoa Joe Confrontation, Danielson vs. Homicide, Aries first title defense)
-Trios Tournament 2005 3/5/05 (One night, six man tag team tournament)
-Back To Basics 3/12/05 (Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. CM Punk & Spanky)
-Best Of American Super Juniors Tournament 4/2/05 (Austin Aries vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, One Night Super Juniors Tournament, BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal for the vacant ROH Tag Titles)
-Stalemate 4/16/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide in a lumberjack match, Austin Aries vs. James Gibson ROH World Title Match)
-Manhattan Mayhem 5/7/05 (Homicide & Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal; Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley ROH World Title Match; CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave Dog Collar Match)
-Nowhere To Run 5/14/05 (CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave Steel Cage Match; Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match; Homicide vs. Doug Williams; Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs. Alex Shelley & Delirious; Nigel McGuinness vs. Colt Cabana)
-Future Is Now 6/12/05 (Austin Aries vs. Low Ki in a Non Sanctioned, Non Title Match; CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong, Homicide vs. James Gibson, Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness for the Pure Title)
-Sign of Dishonor 7/8/05 (CM Punk vs. Jay Lethal ROH World Title; Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana; AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave; Samoa Joe vs. James Gibson vs. Austin Aries vs. Homicide)
-Redemption 8/12/05 (CM Punk defends the ROH World Title against Christopher Daniels, James Gibson, & Samoa Joe in an elimination match; Matt Hardy vs. Homicide; Generation Next vs. The Embassy; Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal)
-Survival of the Fittest 2005 9/24/05 (Features 6 Man Survival of the Fittest Elimination Match)
-Joe vs. Kobashi 10/1/05 (Features the classic must see match featuring Samoa Joe vs. Kenta Kobashi)
-Unforgettable 10/2/05 (Kenta Kobashi & Homicide vs. Samoa Joe & Low Ki; Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Yang; James Gibson vs. Roderick Strong)
-Enter The Dragon 10/14/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match, Homicide & Low Ki vs. Steve Corino & Colt Cabana)
-Buffalo Stampede 10/15/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Steve Corino ROH World Title Match; Low Ki vs. Colt Cabana; Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe Pure Title Match; The Embassy vs. Generation Next NO DQ Six Man War)
-This Means War 10/29/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. AJ Styles, Curry Man vs. Jay Lethal)
-Showdown in Motown 11/4/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Sabin ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley, AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Abyss & Jimmy Rave, plus a Four Corner Survival with Christopher Daniels vs. Samoa Joe vs. Colt Cabana vs. Homicide)
-Steel Cage Warfare 12/3/05 (Generation Next vs. Embassy Steel Cage Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Rocky Romero ROH World Title Match; Steve Corino vs. Homicide; Samoa Joe vs. Jay Lethal)

2006 Shows
-Tag Wars 2006 1/27/06 (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Bryan Danielson & Jay Lethal Tag Title Match; the semi-finals and finals of Trios Tournament 2006, Christopher Daniels vs. Low Ki)
-Dissension 1/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles ROH World Title Match; Aries & Strong vs. Jacobs & Whitmer ROH Tag Title Match; Daniels vs. Sydal; Low Ki vs. Jack Evans)
-Unscripted II 2/11/06 (CM Punk’s surprise return as he teams with Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave & Adam Pearce, Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries for the Pure Title)
-Fourth Anniversary Show 2/25/06 (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal ROH Tag Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave World Title Match)
-Arena Warfare 3/11/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Alex Shelley World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. Matt Sydal, Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana vs. Samoa Joe)
-Dragon Gate Challenge 3/30/06 (Generation Next vs. Blood Generation; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi; Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels, Homicide vs. Colt Cabana; Alex Shelley & Jimmy Rave vs. Bryan Danielson & Delirious)
-Weekend of Champions Night 1 4/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Yang ROH World Title; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match, Nigel McGuinness vs. Christopher Daniels Pure Title Match)
-Weekend of Champions Night 2 4/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title vs. Pure Title; Aries & Strong vs. Rave & Shelley for the Tag Titles; Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal)
-How We Roll 5/12/06 (Bryan Danielson & Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage & Colt Cabana; Austin Aries vs. Jay Briscoe; Roderick Strong vs. Mark Briscoe)
-Destiny 6/3/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong ROH Tag Title Match; Christopher Daniels vs. BJ Whitmer)
-Throwdown 6/23/06 (KENTA vs. Roderick Strong; Bryan Danielson vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs ROH World Title Match; Necro Butcher vs. Adam Pearce; Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards vs. Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
-Chi Town Struggle 6/24/06 (KENTA vs. Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; ROH vs. CZW Six Man Tag War)
-Generation Now 7/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match, Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage, Generation Next’s Last Stand as Aries, Strong, Evans, & Sydal team up together for the final time)
-Time To Man Up 8/4/06 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. KENTA & Davey Richards; AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe; Bryan Danielson vs. Jack Evans)
-Anarchy In The UK 8/13/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Matt Sydal; BJ Whitmer vs. Go Shiozaki; Bryan Danielson vs. SUWA ROH World Title Match)
-Gut Check 8/26/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match; Briscoes vs. Homicide & Davey Richards)
-Survival of the Fittest 2006 10/6/06 (First round matches include: Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson, Christopher Daniels vs. Austin Aries, Briscoes vs. Homicide & Roderick Strong, Matt Sydal vs. Davey Richards, Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
-Motor City Madness 10/7/06 (Briscoes vs. Samoa Joe & Homicide STREET FIGHT; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match)
-Suffocation 10/27/06 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Steve Corino & Adam Pearce, Matt Sydal vs. Delirious, Jay Briscoe vs. Davey Richards, Austin Aries vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
-The Bitter End 11/4/06 (KENTA vs. Matt Sydal; Homicide vs. Steve Corino Fight Without Honor; Samoa Joe & Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson & Jimmy Rave)
-Black Friday Fallout 11/24/06 (Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. Davey Richards & Delirious, Samoa Joe vs. Jay Briscoe, Kings of Wrestling vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong World Tag Team Title Match, Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave, Mark Briscoe vs. Shingo)
-Dethroned 11/25/06 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe Falls Count Anywhere Elimination Street Fight; Davey Richards vs. Austin Aries; Chris Hero & Cladio Castagnoli vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal World Tag Team Title Match)
-Chicago Spectacular Night 1 12/8/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe ROH World Title Steel Cage Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Matt Sydal & Shingo Dragon Gate Rules; Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Homicide vs. Brent Albright)
-Chicago Spectacular Night 2 12/9/06 (Bryan Danielson, Jimmy Rave, Shingo, & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious, Colt Cabana, Nigel McGuinness, & BJ Whitmer Eight Man Elimintation Tag; Adam Pearce vs. Homicide Steel Cage Match; Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe; Davey Richards vs. Jay Briscoe)

2007 Shows:
-Fifth Year Festival: New York 2/16/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Samoa Joe; Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave ROH World Title Match; Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong World Tag Team Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness & Colt Cabana)
-Fifth Year Festival: Dayton 2/23/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. BJ Whitmer ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards; Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries Dragon Gate Open The Brave Gate Championship; Homicide vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jay Briscoe)
-Fifth Year Festival: Chicago 2/24/07 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. ROH World Champion Takeshi Morishima & Nigel McGuinness; Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs Windy City Death Match; Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. The Briscoes Tag Title Match; Austin Aries & Matt Cross vs. Roderick Strong & Davey Richards)
-Fifth Year Festival: Finale 3/4/07 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide; Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Rave Fight Without Honor, BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs Falls Count Anywhere, Doi & Shingo vs. Davey Richards & Roderick Strong, Briscoe vs. Briscoe)
-This Means War II 4/13/07 (ROH World Champion Takeshi Morishima & Chris Hero vs. Doug Williams & Nigel McGuinness, No Remorse Corps vs. The Resilience Six Man Elimination Match, Homicide vs. Brent Albright, Jay Briscoe vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
-Fighting Spirit 4/14/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong & Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans & Delirious, Doug Williams vs. Colt Cabana, El Generico & Kevin Steen vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe)
-The Battle of St. Paul 4/27/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels FIP World Title; Colt Cabana & Homicide vs. Brent Albright & Adam Pearce Anything Goes Match; Rocky Romero vs. Jack Evans vs. Delirious vs. Erick Stevens)
-Reborn Again 5/11/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe defend the Tag Titles against Takeshi Morishima & BJ Whitmer, Delirious vs. KENTA, Matt Sydal vs. Naomichi Marufuji, Bryan Danielson makes his return to Ring of Honor, The Resilience vs. No Remorse Corps)
-Respect Is Earned 5/12/07 (Ring of Honor’s 1st PPV; Bryan Danielson & Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness & KENTA; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Matt Sydal & Claudio Castagnoli World Tag Team Title Match; Rocky Romero vs. Naomichi Marufuji; Delirious vs. Roderick Strong)
-Domination 6/9/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Hero & Castagnoli for the Tag Titles 2/3 Falls; Delirious vs. Rocky Romero; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw)
-Live In Osaka 7/17/07 (CIMA, Naomichi Marufuji, & Bryan Danielson vs. Masaaki Mochizuki, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero; Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe vs. SHINGO & Susumu Yokosuka World Tag Team Title Match; Ryo Saito, Matt Sydal, & Dragon Kid vs. Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, & Delirious; Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans)
-Race To The Top Tournament Night 1 7/27/07 (Eight first round tournament matches; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness & Bryan Danielson World Tag Team Title Match)
-Race To The Top Tournament Night 2 7/28/07 (Feaures the Quarter-finals, Semi-finals, and Finals of the Race To The Top Tournament. Also, Bryan Danielson, Austin Aries, Matt Sydal, & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness, Roderick Strong, Delirious, & Jay Briscoe in the $10,000 Tag Team Challenge)
-Death Before Dishonor V Night 2 8/11/07 (No Remorse Corps vs. Resilience Philly Street Fight; Takeshi Morishima vs. Brent Albright ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Mike Quackenbush; Mark Briscoe vs. El Generico; Jay Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen)
-Caged Rage 8/24/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico World Tag Title Steel Cage; Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans Steel Cage Match; Takeshi Morishima vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. PAC)
-Manhattan Mayhem II 8/25/09 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico for the World Tag Titles 2/3 Falls; Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans)
-Motor City Madness 2007 9/14/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Austin Aries & Matt Cross for the Tag Titles; Takeshi Morishima defends the World Title vs. the winner of a Four Corner Survival with Delirious vs. Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens vs. Kevin Steen; El Generico vs. Naomichi Marufuji)
-Undeniable 10/6/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match; Briscoes vs. Davey Richards & Rocky Romero Tag Title Match; Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong; Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Her)
-Survival of the Fittest 2007 10/19/07 (First Round Match include: Brent Albright vs. Roderick Strong; Chris Hero vs. Karl Anderson; Rocky Romero vs. TJ Perkins; Delirious vs. Austin Aries; Human Tornado vs. Shane Hagadorn vs. Tony Kozina; Davey Richards vs. Claudio Castagnoli; Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson; plus Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs & The Necro Butcher)
-Glory By Honor VI Night 1 11/2/07 (Mitsuharu Misawa & KENTA vs. Takeshi Morishima & Naomichi Marufuji; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries Best of Three Series; Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong & Rocky Romero Tag Title Match)
-Reckless Abandon 11/30/07 (The Briscoes vs. Evans & Ruckus vs. Jacobs & Black vs. Albright & Whitmer Scramble Tag Match; Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries 30 Min. Ironman Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Necro Butcher; Delirious vs. Adam Pearce Falls Count Anywhere Match)
-Unscripted III 12/1/07 ( Jay & Mark Briscoe team with Erick Stevens against The No Remorse Corps; Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries)
-Final Battle 2007 12/30/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black World Tag Team Title Match; Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Chris Hero Four Way Elimination Match; Naomichi Marufuji vs. Davey Richards; Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens FIP Title Match)

2008 Shows:
-Transform 1/12/08 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Necro Butcher & Tyler Black Street Fight; Erick Stevens vs. Bryan Danielson FIP Heavyweight Title Match; Brent Albright vs. Kevin Steen; Austin Aries vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
-Breakout 1/25/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero ROH Title Cage Maych; Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black; Erick Stevens vs. Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards FIP Title Match; No Remorse Corps vs. Age of the Fall)
-Take No Prisoners 3/16/08 (Nigel McGuinness defends the ROH World Title against the winner of a Four Corner Survival; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries; Briscoes vs. Age of the Fall in a Street Fight)
-Injustice 4/12/08 Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen ROH World Title Match; Davey Richards & Rocky Romero vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe Tag Title Match; Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kota Ibushi; Necro Butcher vs. Roderick Strong No DQ Match)
-Tag Wars 2008 4/18/08 (The Age of the Fall of Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. The Motor City Machine Guns of Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Austin Aries & Kota Ibushi; Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico)
-Return Engagement 4/19/08 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The Motor City Machine Guns; Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen ROH World Title Match; Kota Ibushi vs. El Generico)
-A New Level 5/10/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli ROH World Title Match; Jay Briscoe & Austin Aries vs. TYler Black & Jimmy Jacobs World Tag Team Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Naomichi Marufuji; Takeshi Morishima vs. Necro Butcher)
-Respect Is Earned II 6/7/08 (Age of the Fall vs. Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries World Tag Title Match; Nigel McGuinness vs. Go Shiozaki ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens Fight Without Honor)
-Battle For Supremacy 6/27/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Adam Pearce ROH Title vs. NWA Title Match; Necro Butcher vs. Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Erick Stevens; Roderick Strong vs. Chris Hero)
-Northern Navigation 7/25/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen ROH World Title Match; Age of the Fall vs. Jay Briscoe & Austin Aries No DQ Match; Naomichi Marufuji vs. Roderick Strong; Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
-Age of Insanity 8/15/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. El Generico for the ROH World Title; Roderick Strong & Brent Albright vs. Chris Hero & Go Shiozaki; Briscoes vs. Age of the Fall; Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black)
-Night of the Butcher II 8/16/09 (Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries; The Necro Butcher vs. Jimmy Jacobs NO DQ Match; Tyler Black vs. El Generico; Brent Albright vs. Go Shiozaki NWA Title Match)
-Glory By Honor VII- 9/20/08 (Steel Cage Warfare with The Briscoes & Austin Aries vs. The Age of the Fall vs. Necro Butcher; Nigel McGuinness vs. El Generico ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima GHC Jr. Title Match)
-Return of the 187- 10/24/08 (LAX vs. Kevin Steen & El Genericovs. Age of the Fall vs. Sweet N Sour Inc. 30 minute Iron Team Match; Go Shiozaki vs. Austin Aries; Mark Briscoe vs. The Necro Butcher vs. Delirious)
-The French Connection 11/7/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Go Shiozaki vs. Kevin Steen vs. El Generico ROH World Title Batlle of Champions Elimination Match; Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black; Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards)
-Escalation 11/21/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries Non Title Three Way Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious World Tag Title Match)
-Rising Above 2008 11/22/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title; Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs I-Quit Match; Samoa Joe vs. Tyler Black; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe Tag Team Title Match)
-Wrestling At The Gateway 12/5/08 (Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Bryan Danielson & Jerry Lynn; Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black; Necro Butcher & Ace Steel vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious)
-Southern Hostility 12/6/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Jerry Lynn ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli NO DQ Match; Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. The Necro Butcher & Austin Aries; Brent Albright & Erick Stevens vs. Sweet N Sour Inc)

2009 Shows:
-Full Circle 1/16/09 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black; Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Jerry Lynn vs. Austin Aries; Jay Briscoe & Roderick Strong vs. The American Wolves; Delirious vs. The Necro Butcher)
-Injustice II 1/17/09 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Jerry Lynn; Roderick Strong & Erick Stevens vs. The American Wolves Lumberjack Strap Match; Austin Aries vs. Jay Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs)
-Motor City Madness 2009 1/30/09 (Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The American Wolves World Tag Title Match; Nigel McGuinness vs. Jay Briscoe; Tyler Black vs. Jerry Lynn; Brent Albright vs. Claudio Castagnoli; Bryan Danielson vs. Rhett Titus)
-Caged Collision 1/31/09 (10 Man Steel Cage War featuring Brent Albright, Roderick Strong, Jay Briscoe, Erick Stevens, & Ace Steel vs. Sweet N’ Sour Incorporated; Nigel McGuinness vs. El Generico ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black)
-Proving Ground 2009 Night 1 2/6/09 (Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Dark City Fight Club, Nigel McGuinness vs. Brent Albright; Bryan Danielson & Jerry Lynn vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious; Necro Butcher vs. Austin Aries)
-Proving Ground 2009 Night 2 2/7/09 (Bryan Danielson vs. El Generico; Nigel McGuinness vs. D-Lo Brown ROH World Title Match; Tyler Black & Necro Butcher vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious, Davey Richards vs. Kevin Steen)
-Eliminating The Competition 2/27/09 (World Champion Nigel McGuinness defends his title against Tyler Black, Jimmy Jacobs, & Jerry Lynn in an Elimination Match; Necro Butcher vs. Brodie Lee in an Anything Goes Street Fight; Chris Hero & Eddie Edwards vs. Jay Briscoe & Kevin Steen)
-Stylin’ & Profilin’ 3/13/09 (“Nature Boy” Ric Flair makes his Ring of Honor debut; Nigel McGuinness vs. Brent Albright ROH World Title Match; Tyler Black & Jerry Lynn vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious; Bryan Danielson vs. Bison Smith; Wolves & Hero vs. Steen, Generico, & Dempsey)
-Double Feature II 4/17/09 & 4/18/09 (American Wolves vs. Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black World Tag Team Title Match; Kevin Steen, El Generico, & Bryan Danielson vs. The American Wolves & Sylvain Grenier; Jay Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong; Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious Street Fight; Tyler Black vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Jay Briscoe vs. Kenny Omega Four Corner Survival)
-The Homecoming II 4/25/09 (Jerry Lynn vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen & Jay Briscoe World Tag Title Match 2/3 Falls; Tyler Black vs. Chris Hero)

GENERAL ADMISSION TICKETS- ONLY $10 EACH

You can now purchase general admission tickets for the following events for only $10 each:

-4/23 Dayton, OH
-4/24 Chicago Ridge, IL
-5/7 Manassas, VA

SAVE 10% OFF YOUR ORDER- NO MINIMUM PURCHASE!!!

This sale includes all DVD’s, tickets, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD’s you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.

To redeem your 10% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: bigten into the box marked Discount Code when you are going thru the checkout process. You must then hit the “submit” button to the right of the code in order to attach the discount to the order.

NOTE: If you had account on the old ROH website you must create a new account on the new site to place an order!!!

Offer ends on Tuesday, April 13th at 10 AM EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. DVD Subscription Packages and Gift Certificates are the only items NOT included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases or previously placed orders. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.

NEW DVD RELEASES

The following DVD’s are now available to order in the “New Release” section at www.rohwrestling.com:

Gold Rush- Dearborn, MI 3/19/10 (DVD-Preorder)


Spoiler: cover














This title will begin shipping in late April!!!

ROH World Champion Tyler Black & World Tag Team Champions Jay and Mark Briscoe battle Chris Hero, Davey Richards, and World TV Champion Eddie Edwards in six man tag team action.
1. “Skullcrusher” Rasche Brown vs. Rhett Titus
2. Pick 6 Series: (5) Kenny King vs. Tyson Dux
3. Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs. Player Dos & Pee Wee
4. Petey Williams vs. Austin Aries
5. Colt Cabana & El Generico vs. The House of Truth
6. Pick 6 Series: Kenny Omega vs. (1) Roderick Strong
7. ROH World Champion Tyler Black & World Tag Team Champions Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Chris Hero, Davey Richards, and World TV Champion Eddie Edwards

You Shoot with Jim Cornette (Double DVD-R Set)

YouShoot returns with what will certainly be its biggest release to date! The King of Shoot Interviews agrees to sit down and sift through all of your questions for nearly four hours. It’s truly an event not to be missed by wrestling fans.
In this remarkable edition of the hit show, we start with Jim’s early days as a fan and proceed through WCW, WWE, ECW, SMW, OVW, TNA, and ROH and hit Jim with all of your questions on those federations.

And of course, we like to throw in some fun and games of our own…like when Jim plays Stump Corny, attempting the answer your trivia questions. Or perhaps a word association game that is sure to send Cornette’s blood pressure higher..The Shit List!

This is a journey through wrestling’s major federations by the guy you most love to listen to. And the tour is led by the star of the show…YOU.

Pro Wrestling Respect Inaugural 1/24/10 (DVD-R)

Witness Pro Wrestling Respect’s first live show as rising pro wrestlers try to earn respect and elevate their career. Respect consists exclusively of Ring of Honor Academy graduates with the occasional Ring of Honor and established independent wrestling stars. Respect is more then just a name. Respect is what everyone involved has for professional wrestling and what all the young hungry athletes are trying to earn. ENJOY !

Plus Tons of Extras and Bonus Footage Exclusive to the DVD!

TNA Cross The Line Vol. 3 (3 Disc Set)

Cross The Line 3-Pack Volume 3 includes over 10 hours of Total Nonstop Action! In this 3 disc DVD set you will see three of TNAs top Pay-Per-View events: Turning Pont 2009, Final Resolution 2009 & Against All Odds 2010.

Bonus material includes exclusive music videos, photo galleries and much more.


----------



## Devildude

Ladies and Gentlemen, we have a new contender for worst DVD cover ever.

Does anyone in ROH have a fucking clue how to make, at the very least, competent DVD covers that don't look like they've been half-arsed in a 15 minute rush job in photoshop?


----------



## erikstans07

Devildude, to answer that question, I don't believe so. Terrible cover. And I just noticed the hands "reaching for the gold" on the front of the cover. What the fuck are they on over there? Why don't they find someone that can make a good cover? I don't get why they keep making retarded ass covers.

Anyway, I digress. I might be picking up some shows in the $10 sale. Don't know which ones though.


----------



## Mark.

Pretty sure the hands are just fans reaching out to tag Tyler.


----------



## The REAL MP

I was going to order Steel City Clash, but it's not part of the sale for whatever random reason.

It's just as well, I already spent too much this week on the Evolve 1&2 pack and pre-ordering Fearless Gate. Anyone hear anything on when As the Worm Turns is supposed to ship?


----------



## McQueen

God that might be the most awful wrestling DVD cover i've ever seen.


----------



## Meteora2004

ROH needs to get Fibers out of their Photoshop diet; Mark looks like he's trapped in a tree.


----------



## WillTheBloody

So, the new ROH DVD cover reminds me of something. I didn't wanna be the one to say it, but...


Golden Shower.


That is all.


----------



## peep4life

I think the shitty cover is supposed to distract us from the even shittier card


----------



## McQueen

I almost want to buy that DVD just so I can hang the cover on my wall like a poster to remind me why I don't buy DVD's from them anymore.


----------



## Mark.

I agree that presentation is a key factor in business, but damn some people really care far too much about bad DVD covers.


----------



## McQueen

I was also alluding to the card in general. Honestly don't give a crap about anyone in ROH anymore aside from Hero, Strong (who is an indy lifer sadly) and El Generico.


----------



## KingCrash

Mark. said:


> I agree that presentation is a key factor in business, but damn some people really care far too much about bad DVD covers.


It really only matters if you're at a show and looking for dvds to buy, then that cover would make you think twice.

Then the card would make you pass. Who the fuck is Pee Wee? I guess Dearborn is the new Edison.


----------



## smitlick

did anyone notice how good the PWR - Inaugural cover looks compared to Gold Rush...


----------



## KYSeahawks

I am on HighSpots and am interested in some of the 5 dollar dvds just wanted to get some thoughts on these shows

ROH Gut Check
ROH Time to Man Up
ROH Dethroned
ROH Battle of St. Paul
ROH Buffalo Stampede

PWG Enchantment Under The Sea
PWG Threemendous
PWG After School Special
PWG Straight to DVD
PWG All Star Weekend Night 2

Was really tempted to get 2 ROH and 2 PWG just need some help


----------



## KaijuFan

Battle of St. Paul is a really underrated show, Aries/Morishima is pretty damn good.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah, I was there and I enjoyed the hell out of it. Honestly that is the only ROH show on his list i've seen aside from Dethroned which I thought was a steaming pile of dog shit. Whats sad about that is i've owned Man Up for about a year and a half and never got around to watching it.

I'd go with Enchantment & Threemendous as far as PWG goes.


----------



## KYSeahawks

Yeah I was interested in that one just the only match I have heard about was Morishima vs Aries didnt know about any of the other matches


----------



## McQueen

Was a pretty solid show all around, not the best but worth getting especially on sale. Been a long time since i've seen it though.

Random note, I have Homicide's bandana he wore out to his match from that show.


----------



## Blasko

McQueen said:


> Random note, I have Homicide's bandana he wore out to his match from that show.


 Dirty whore.


----------



## smitlick

Time to man up and battle of st paul are definitely the two to get from the list on the previous page.


----------



## Spartanlax

McQueen said:


> Random note, I have Homicide's bandana he wore out to his match from that show.


Funny, I thought your name was Eric, not *MARK!*

<3 Much love


----------



## McQueen

Yeah my best friend grabbed it off the floor for me during that brawl since we were right next to the table spot. It owns, got it in a bag with my ticket stuff somewhere in my quarters.

Even still smells a little last time I opened the bag lol.


----------



## FITZ

My brother currently has a Necro Butcher bandanna in his room somewhere from a JAPW show we went. I could have taken a cigar that was in the mouth of one of the South Side Playaz as they threw one into the crowd that landed by feet but I had no desire to touch it, much less keep it.


----------



## Obfuscation

McQueen said:


> Random note, I have Homicide's bandana he wore out to his match from that show.


Yeah but do you have two table pieces from PWG shows that saw Human Tornado die & B-Boy crush Joey Ryan? DIDN'T THINK SO.


----------



## FITZ

You took table pieces home? And I think you have us all beat because you can actually see PWG shows live.


----------



## Obfuscation

Yeah, haha. They were throwing pieces out after Threemendous and I asked them if I could have it and they just said "sure". Got Chris Bosh, Scott Lost, & Scorpio Sky to sign it too. 

Good call, although it is a shame that I haven't been to one since Life During Wartime. Plans fizzled out as I was probably gonna go to the most recent edition of BOLA.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Reverse The Curse*

*Four Corner Survival*
Joey Ryan vs. Sami Callihan vs. Shane Hollister vs. Rasche Brown **¾*

*Pick 6 Series*
Kevin Steen vs. Claudio Castagnoli **¾*

The Young Bucks vs. The House of Truth ***¾*

*Pick 6 Series*
Roderick Strong vs. Kenny Omega ****¼-***½*
_Slightly disappointing. The crowd didn't seem as into it as they should of been._

Necro Butcher vs. Erick Stevens ***

*Pick 6 Series*
Tyler Black vs. Kenny King ****¼-***½*

The Dark City Fight Club vs. Jay and Mark Briscoe ****

*Steel Cage Match for the ROH World Title*
Austin Aries vs. Colt Cabana ****½-***¾*
_Easily Colt's best match since returning last year. I actually found the match quite abit of fun, and the ending was awesome_

*Not that strong of a show but still a few enjoyable matches such as Aries/Colt, Strong/Omega and Black/King*​


----------



## Emperor DC

Can we post ratings for matches in here for HDNet shows?


----------



## KingKicks

^sure


----------



## Emperor DC

Danielson/Aries - First meeting on HDNet: *** 3/4
Dragon & Strong/The Wolves - Danielson's second-to-last match: ****
Dragon/Strong - Danielson's last match: **** 1/2

Danielson/Kaval - FCW: *** _(would have been closer to the **** range had it been given a little more time. For 8 minutes, it was great and just a taste of what they can do.)_

Will offer up some more. These are all after second viewing of said matches. Will be viewing some other non-Dragon matches in the week, including some more recent stuff.


----------



## musdy

*SHIMMER VOL 20
Shark Girl vs. Veronika Vice *1/2
Portia Perez & Nicole Matthews vs. Allison Danger & Jennifer Blake **
Amazing Kong vs. Danyah *1/2
Daffney vs. Cat Power **1/2
Rain & Jetta vs. Ashley Lane & Nevaeh *
Nikki Roxx vs. Portuguese Princess Ariel **1/2
Sara Del Rey vs. Serena Deeb **3/4
LuFisto vs. Cheerleader Melissa ***1/2 (I am now a huge fan of Melissa)
MsChif vs. Mercedez Martinez ***1/4

Undercard was lacking but the last 3 matches impressed me enough.

SHIMMER VOL 24
Jessie McKay vs. Kellie Skater *1/2
Lexie Fyfe & Malia Hosaka vs. Tenille & Rayna Von Tash *1/4
Amber O'Neal vs. Jennifer Blake * (BEST/WORST ATTIRE EVER.)
Mercedes Martinez vs. Madison Eagles ***1/4 (Should have gotten more time)
Rain & Jetta with Lacey vs. Nikki Roxx & Portuguese Princess Ariel **1/4
Serena Deeb vs. Cat Power **3/4
No Time Limit: Nicole Matthews vs. Daizee Haze **1/4
No DQ Street Fight: Allison Danger vs. Portia Perez **
Wesna Busic vs. LuFisto ***1/2
MsChif & Cheerleader Melissa vs. Sara Del Rey & Amazing Kong ***1/2

SHIMMER VOL 27
Tenille vs. Malia Hosaka *1/2
Allison Danger vs. Kellie Skater *3/4
Daffney & Rachel Summerlyn vs. Rain & Jetta *1/2 (HEEL TURN)
Portuguese Princess Ariel vs. Cat Power **1/4
Asley Lane & Nevaeh vs. Wesna Busic & Melanie Cruise **
Cheerleader Melissa vs. Nicole Matthews ***1/4
Jessie McKay vs. Sara Del Rey ***
LuFisto vs. Amazing Kong ***1/4
Ayako Hamada vs. Mercedez Martinez ***3/4
SHIMMER Title Match: MsChif vs. Nikki Roxx ***

Hamada is awesome and Kong/Lufisto ended poorly but it sets up the VOL 28 main event. *


----------



## smitlick

Finally bothered to get rid of a heap of stuff i had lying around

ROH Tag Team Title - Tables Match
Steenerico vs The American Wolves
***3/4
Tables sorta became overkill

PWG - Battle of Los Angeles 2009 - Night 1
Block C Round 1 Match
Alex Shelley vs El Generico
***1/2-***3/4
Ok nothing special

PWG - Battle of Los Angeles 2009 - Night 2
PWG Tag Team Title Match
The Young Bucks vs Steenerico
****

PWG World Title - BOLA 2009 Final
Kenny Omega vs Roderick Strong
****

JAPW - 12th Anniversary Show
Homicide w/Madison Rayne vs Masato Tanaka
***1/4
Madison Rayne = ***** but the match itself was woeful...It seemed shorter then it should have been and seemed to rush straight to Corino & Madison attacking either guy out of nowhere plus seeing Madison kicked out after 1 piece of interference just made no sense. The whole match lacked sense.

Teddy Hart & Jack Evans vs The Briscoe Brothers
**3/4
lmao. Ring of Honor dropped the ball... Another great moment was seeing one of the briscoes throw Teddy to the outside and Teddy landed on the guard rail..Then later we see Teddys Bodyguard Chokeslan one of the Briscoes and the Briscoe just gets straight back up a few seconds after..Crap match tbh compared to what i'd hoped for.. It even seemed to lack flips..

Evolve 1 - Ibushi vs Richards
TJP vs Munenori Sawa
***
Solid but short

Davey Richards vs Kota Ibushi
****1/4
SELL YOUR FUCKING ARM IBUSHI!!!!!!

PWG - Kurt Russell Mania
El Generico vs Jushin Liger
***1/2
Did anyone try the number given out during this match?


----------



## RhettTitusIsGod

Ok got my hands on PWG "Express Written Consent" after hearing many good things about it. 

*Zokre vs Scorpio Sky*: This was a decent match with some nice Lucha Libre moves. However the match was ruined by the sloppy ending. *3/4

*B-Boy vs TJ Perkins*: TJ's fairwell match and B-Boy's return match. Good match with loads of near fulls towards the end of the match. Human Tornado on commentry was good. After the match TJ Perkins got a well deserved "thanks you" chant. **1/2

Paul London came out. Was he high I think not, just being goofy. Joey Ryan comes out insults London blah blah blah. London chases Ryan. Not that good of a segement. 

*El Generico vs Kenny Omega:*This match was rated high by lots of people, and whilst is was a very good match I think it was overated a bit. Their were some nice spots by Omega and the finish was great. ***3/4

*Austin Aries vs Necro Butcher:* Liked the start of the match with Butcher putting a random fan in a hammer lock. The match was good with lots of hardcore spots as you would expect from a Butcher match. The ending was great. ***
*
Chris Hero(c) vs Human Tornado vs Colt Cabana for the PWG World Championship:* Another good match which could have been a **** plus if it had longer. However it didn't so it gets ***3/4.
*
Paul London, Matt Jackson and Nick Jackson vs Joey Ryan, Scott Lost and Karl Anderson:*A great match and was nice to see London back in the ring. He looked good through most of the match apart from one botched frankensteiner. Sweet ending to the match, and was the Best match of the show. ****

This is a great show and I reccomend it to anyone who is a fan of Indy Wrestling.


----------



## KaijuFan

smitlick said:


> PWG - Kurt Russell Mania
> El Generico vs Jushin Liger
> ***1/2
> Did anyone try the number given out during this match?



I did, but it just tells you the number is disconnected. I was stoned so I was pretty upset when it didn't work.


----------



## McQueen

Hailsabin said:


> Yeah but do you have two table pieces from PWG shows that saw Human Tornado die & B-Boy crush Joey Ryan? DIDN'T THINK SO.


I don't want anything to do with B-Boy unless its a prop that ends his wrestling career which I will then enshrine as a holy relic.

I loved that Necro/Aries match at EWC. Aries was fucking gold. Most entertaining Necro match in a long time IMO.


----------



## smitlick

KaijuFan said:


> I did, but it just tells you the number is disconnected. I was stoned so I was pretty upset when it didn't work.


I'd be upset sober


----------



## S-Mac

im gutted that number doesnt work


----------



## seabs

*ROH The Big Bang*

*Davey Richards vs Kenny King*
_***3/4_

*Necro Butcher vs Erick Stevens*
_**_

*Cassandro vs Rhett Titus*
_**1/2_

*El Generico & Colt Cabana vs Kevin Steen & Steve Corino*
_**3/4_

*Kings Of Wrestling vs Briscoes - ROH World Tag Team Championships*
_****1/2_

*Tyler Black vs Roderick Strong vs Austin Aries - ROH World Championship*
_****1/2_

*Lucha Tag with a load of guys I never wanna see again*
_Lost attention but low. Show ended after the world title match for me._

*Overall:*
_Best ROH show in a loooong time. 3 really good matches with two of them being fantastic._​


----------



## Saint Dick

*American Wolves vs. Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black* (ROH Double Feature II: Tag Title Classic)
Blown away. Just a brilliantly worked match on so many levels. I'm too tired to go into detail but there's so much to like about it. One of the best tags I've ever seen without a doubt.
****3/4


----------



## Tarfu

There is a God. 

Highspots is back to its one week international delivery, and as a plus they're not packing everything to cardboard boxes the size of a basketball anymore. 

<3


----------



## TheAce

Just watched the ROH Anniversary show form this year and pretty mediocre show for a Anniversary Show....

The Main Event was a really really good match that was almost RUINED by Prazak and that other guy they have now....I can't say enough about how much I hated the commentary, they blabbed SO MUCH about storyline points during the match that had already gotten over WAY before this match and missed calling TONS of important moments and spots in the match.....

example: Tyler is down on the outside, dosn't look like he'll make the count...Aries is about to let it go down this way. Then Aries looks at the judges and realizes, it may be in his best interest to not let the match end this and dives to the outside to kill the count and Tyler but Tyler moves and Aries goes face first into the barricade.......this is a great sequence for so many reasons and Prazak and new guy just blab and blab through this whole time saying nothing, interupting each other and not evening catching on to the way Aries is working this moment....ugh SO AWFUL!!

There's more but I have to stop cause I dont have the time to waste complaining about ROH's horrible announcing.

Also, Davey Vs Generico ruled and the KOW could walk out circle the ring and then leave and it'd be great! lol


----------



## Devildude

Agreed with the sentiment above that the commentary was seven shades of awful, I turned it off halfway through the Generico/Richards match because it was getting on my nerves so much.

The show itself was pretty hard to watch for some reason, though I'm beginning to suspect I'm burning out on wrestling at the moment since I'm watching hardly any WWE or TNA stuff at the moment either. Honestly, the only stuff I can watch without getting bored is PWG or SHIMMER.


----------



## The REAL MP

I just turn the ROH commentary off now. It allows you to hear the crowd so much better that way. I know a lot of people think it sounds awkward without commentary, but crank that crowd up in surround sound and the sense of immersion is awesome.

PWG offers the same option, and I wouldn't DREAM of turning their commentary off. Reason #Eleventy-thousand why they're the best indy going today.

Also, I am at the moment officially done with everything but indies for the time being. Didn't watch the last Raw or Smackdown for the first time this year, and I don't miss it at all. Might still keep up with NXT, but...right now the main goal is to get through all the 2010 indy stuff I have. After I finish Chikara Season 8. Look for star ratings in a week or so.


----------



## seancarleton77

The REAL MP said:


> PWG offers the same option, and I wouldn't DREAM of turning their commentary off. Reason #Eleventy-thousand why they're the best indy going today.


It's funny how good PWG's commentary is now, when I first started watching it was so bad I had to stop watching until they improved it sometime around 2007/2008, I also didn't watch because I can't watch a Super Dragon match without getting mad at his insanely bad oversized kids Halloween costume.


----------



## Groovemachine

I saw a report last week that ROH management felt the most recent edition of ROH on HDNet (4/12) was the best episode they'd produced, so I was eager to check it out. Although match-wise it's nothing spectacular, it's terrific television and definitely worth checking out.

It's a very angle-driven show, starting out with the Cornette/Black segment, which was fine and did the job of setting up a Richards/Black feud down the line. If a match comes to TV out of this, it should make for a great main event. 

Then we had a brilliant video package for Jerry Lynn. ROH video packages have never really been anything to shout about but I thought this was put together so well. I'm not a massive fan of Jerry Lynn but it certainly had me rooting for him when he came out for his squash match, and had me eager to see him get revenge on Kenny King.

The El Generico/Steve Corino segment RULED and is probably the main reason why you should check out the show. Corino is a total dick and the crowd are just dying for Generico to do something, making the moment even more sweeter when the Generic Luchador finally snaps. I think I just love this feud because the face/heel dynamic is so clear. EVERYONE wants Generico to man up and beat the shit out of Steen for what he did, and everyone wants Corino to get smacked in the mouth. The whole segment had great heat, and Generico is still really over as a singles competitor, so here's hoping he gets a push once this feud is over.

We got some great hype for the finals in two weeks, with Kenny King cutting a good promo towards Eddie Edwards, telling him not to overlook him in favour of Richards. ROH have done a great job booking this latter part of the tournament, and the episode in two weeks with the finals is being pimped as a big deal, which I'm happy about.

The main event between Steen and Edwards isn't great by previous main event standards, but once again it's all about the angle. Steen's face after the match is over is awesome, helping to build the tension between him and Generico even further. The feud is simmering away nicely, and I hope they keep spotlighting it on the HDNet shows. It'd be a shame if they suddenly drop it and let it pan out on the main shows. Maybe the big first time Generico-Steen match at a NYC show with a follow-up gimmick match on PPV, using the TV shows to bridge the gap? We'll see.

Anyway, a really easy show to get through, and despite the lack of stellar matches, this is what TV wrestling is all about; furthering angles. They did that tremendously, so this was a very successful show in my opinion.


----------



## jawbreaker

Steen/Edwards was a REALLY good story-driven match. Steen showed why he is the fucking man, and Edwards never stopped selling the arm. It really was a great show.


----------



## Devildude

Just a heads-up that AmDrag is wrestling Regal on NXT tonight in what many would consider a dream match.

Note: Many, not all, especially a certain company/creative team. _*cough*_


----------



## antoniomare007

well, they only gave them 2 minutes


----------



## erikstans07

Thanks antoniomare for the spoiler...

Ah well, better I know that ahead of time rather than be disappointed.


----------



## smitlick

seancarleton77 said:


> It's funny how good PWG's commentary is now, when I first started watching it was so bad I had to stop watching until they improved it sometime around 2007/2008, I also didn't watch because I can't watch a Super Dragon match without getting mad at his insanely bad oversized kids Halloween costume.


PWG's commentary isnt good its just entertaining... Theirs a difference between being a good commentator and being very entertaining.


----------



## KingCrash

Watching the Kendrick/London shoot and it's as advertised. The transition from sensory deprivation chambers to executions to Joe Rogan/Carlos Mencia was amazing, as well as the Benoit breakfast story. The green screen idea needs work, and I loved sometimes when they moved you could hear the clanking of empty beer bottles on the floor.


----------



## erikstans07

KingCrash said:


> Watching the Kendrick/London shoot and it's as advertised. The transition from sensory deprivation chambers to executions to Joe Rogan/Carlos Mencia was amazing, as well as the Benoit breakfast story. The green screen idea needs work, and I loved sometimes when they moved you could hear the clanking of empty beer bottles on the floor.


Do they have all the parts on highspots.tv now or did you already get the DVD?


----------



## KingKicks

Devildude said:


> Just a heads-up that AmDrag is wrestling Regal on NXT tonight in what many would consider a dream match.
> 
> Note: Many, not all, especially a certain company/creative team. _*cough*_


My friend and I were there and were marking out as soon as we realised they were facing each other....that stopped 2 minutes later 

It was nice to see Regal clap for Dragon after the match though (which won't be shown on TV most likely).


----------



## FITZ

You could tell that Regal did everything he could to make Dragon look good in the 2 minutes they had.

PWG has really stepped up their commentary in the last few years. I wouldn't dream of watching a match without anymore. My biggest problem is that the audio just doesn't sound good on my TV. I can never hear the commentary unless I watch the DVDs on my laptop with headphones on. 

And it looks like the whole London/Kendrick shoot interview is up on highspots.tv I might even give it a watch after class as it looks pretty funny.


----------



## Devildude

Benjo™;8305525 said:


> My friend and I were there and were marking out as soon as we realised they were facing each other....that stopped 2 minutes later
> 
> It was nice to see Regal clap for Dragon after the match though (which won't be shown on TV most likely).


Ouch, that's a real bummer. Vince just trolled you guys (and most of the IWC) hard with that one.

I can't imagine Regal took any pleasure out of beating Bryan since it was only given two minutes and was booked to be a near-squash either. I'm just hoping the payoff is worth the crap that Bryan is being put through because WWE dropping the ball on him would be a complete travesty. However, their recent track record (Shaemus, Miz and possibly Morrison aside) doesn't fill me with confidence.

Also, in regards to the Londrick shoot interview - I believe it's up on Dailymotion and StageVU if Highspots aren't streaming it for free anymore.

Edit: Found it, it's in five parts.



> http://stagevu.com/video/fuuxstognhoy
> http://stagevu.com/video/nhhbdadrpnah
> http://stagevu.com/video/yoiklpylyzcf
> http://stagevu.com/video/virexpuuvqpt
> http://stagevu.com/video/wvcphezqkcjp


----------



## KingKicks

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgfoSEZDkBE

New Video Wire.


----------



## Prowler

Steen is a creepy bastard. His inevitable match agaist Generico is going to be epic as fuck.


----------



## erikstans07

Devildude said:


> Ouch, that's a real bummer. Vince just trolled you guys (and most of the IWC) hard with that one.
> 
> *I can't imagine Regal took any pleasure out of beating Bryan since it was only given two minutes and was booked to be a near-squash either.* I'm just hoping the payoff is worth the crap that Bryan is being put through because WWE dropping the ball on him would be a complete travesty. However, their recent track record (Shaemus, Miz and possibly Morrison aside) doesn't fill me with confidence.
> 
> Also, in regards to the Londrick shoot interview - I believe it's up on Dailymotion and StageVU if Highspots aren't streaming it for free anymore.
> 
> Edit: Found it, it's in five parts.


He obviously didn't and I think that will become part of the story. Here's something I posted in the NXT section last night:



> I just rewatched Bryan vs. Regal and here's what I'm thinking is going to happen.
> 
> Regal looked confused and disappointed after the match. He got the three count and had a look on his face, as if to say "I taught him better than that." I think that next week, Regal will talk with Bryan, telling him that he needs to get his head in the game. Thus leading to Danielson actually winning a match, seeing as how he got advice from his former mentor, whom he respects more than Miz. I don't think the look on Regal's face after the match was for no reason.


I'm just waiting for the night on NXT when Danielson finally snaps, stops smiling and looking like a "dork" and wins a match. After that, I don't think he'll lose a single match until after he wins NXT. I hope we eventually see the Danielson in my sig (of course, minus the blood and chain).

Also, in response to the video wire, Davey needs to stop stealing the Kings' catchphrase lol.


----------



## jawbreaker

I stopped watching NXT after Danielson lost clean to Darren Young. I'm starting to think that Vince McMahon really did sign Danielson for the express purpose of having him fail just to troll the IWC. I mean, they're pushing Otunga over him now, and Otunga is a worse wrestler than Ruckus.


----------



## erikstans07

jawbreaker said:


> I stopped watching NXT after Danielson lost clean to Darren Young. I'm starting to think that Vince McMahon really did sign Danielson for the express purpose of having him fail just to troll the IWC. I mean, they're pushing Otunga over him now, and *Otunga is a worse wrestler than Ruckus.*


Otunga's a worse wrestler than Hornswoggle.

Anyway, they're not pushing anyone ahead of Dragon, at least not in the long run. Right now, Barrett and Otunga are getting attention, but Dragon's obviously going to, at some point, snap out of this funk they've got him in. Don't worry, if they were burying him, they wouldn't be talking about him so much. He's going to run rampant over the NXT roster pretty soon, just watch.


Just finished the video wire. Loved it. The best part is the very natural-sounding argument between King and Aries.


----------



## AdrianG4

videowire was amazinggg


----------



## S-Mac

Very good video wire this week


----------



## KaijuFan

The Mass. branch of the USPS needs to burn in hell. Three days in a row they lied to me about BOLA arriving, it's one thing to just estimate and say it'll be here tomorrow or friday, but to tell me it'll be there monday and it's not, and then say it'll be there tuesday and it's not and then say it'll be here wednesday and it's not is just ridic. 

/rant

The video wire actually motivated me to watch all the ROH shows I've downloaded now.


----------



## pmt0430

thanks for the links devildude cant wait to watch it


----------



## TheAce

Great Great Videowire!!!


----------



## Meteora2004

Devildude said:


> Edit: Found it, it's in five parts.


I think there's a few more parts, since Highspots.tv just added part six today.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Which part contains the Benoit breakfast?


----------



## jawbreaker

I'm about twenty minutes in. God Kendrick is high.


----------



## KingCrash

superdupersonic said:


> Which part contains the Benoit breakfast?


Should be part 2 if they ripped it correctly. And I think they'll be 7 or 8 parts total for highspots.tv.

The best parts are London's random comments under his breath. 

"I love Teddy Long. Even though he never pitches in."


----------



## smitlick

To Ship Late April









To Ship Early May


----------



## Platt

Ugh..


----------



## Mark.

Those are great improvements from the quality of DVDs in the last few months.


----------



## seancarleton77

Trust me it was an EPIC encounter!


----------



## Meteora2004

The Saturday show was named Phoenix Rising; doesn't seem they put too much thought into the titles.


----------



## KaijuFan

I wish they would still include the border along the dvd covers, everything looks too busy.


----------



## The REAL MP

Again, don't care about the covers. They're ugly, but it's not like I'm decorating my house with them or anything.

Definitely buying both shows at some point. Richards vs. Omega is probably my favorite rivalry going in all of wrestling right now (other than maybe KENTA vs. Nakajima). Was at Clash of the Contenders live and basically marked out for thirty minutes straight, and legit lost my voice the next day.


----------



## KaijuFan

Their match at Clash was fantastic, you should check out their PWG match.


----------



## The REAL MP

I have that one too, Kaiju. Just watched it last night actually! No shit.

I think the Clash match is much better than the 99 match, but I'm incredibly biased. Actually I thought the ROH match was in the top 5 of last year for that promotion. I think it came off better since I hadn't seen 99 before I went to that show, and I had never seen the super German suplex spot. So of course after that I was literally jumping up and down like a pogo stick and spilled half my beer! 

But it was worth it. And I was offered a shot by the (female) bartender towards the end of the show, so everything evened out.

EDIT: On the subject...WHERE IS "AS THE WORM TURNS," DAMMIT?! I'm dying to see that show.


----------



## Meteora2004

The new ROH board is up.

http://www.rohwrestling.com/forum/index.php


----------



## seancarleton77

As good as the Clash of the Contenders match between Omega & Richards is their rematch in Mississauga is that much better!!


----------



## Platt

Sucks that all the data from the old site was lost and I have to question what exactly on there took them a month to create.


----------



## KingCrash

Since they delayed the new site for who knows how long, would it have been hard to figure out how to transfer the old board to the new one?

Shows looks good, the dvds look meh to horrible for From The Ashes.


----------



## Platt

It would of been nice even if everything was shoved into one archive forum just so the data itself wasn't lost.


----------



## TheAce

My guess is they just wanted to lose the old board completely and start new.


----------



## KingKicks

Like the EEIII cover, but hate the FTA one.


----------



## Meteora2004

Hmm, should I take advantage of the DGUSA sale today and pick up Historic and Freedom Gate for $36 shipped, or just wait until 7/25 and pick those up along with Untouchable at the CHIKARA show? Wish I were able to make the DGUSA anniversary show, but my dad just got tickets for a concert on the same night.


----------



## RhettTitusIsGod

My friend just gave me a copy of "The Omega Effect" so his my review on it. 

*The Young Bucks vs The Flatliners* good choice of match to start the show, as the crowd really do like The Bucks, and the Flatliners were not that bad themselves. Decent match **1/4

*Four Corner Survival – Claudio Castagnoli vs. Colt Cabana vs. Grizzly Redwood vs. Delirious* For the time this was given, this match was really fun and I enjoyed it. ***
*
Rhett Titus & Kenny King vs. The Super Smash Bros.* Another decent match, that made King and Titus  look good. **1/2

*Generico vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima* This match was really good for what it was as both wrestlers beat the hell out of each other. A lack of a real story pulls this one back down but still a good match. ***1/4

*Pick 6 Series Match – Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong* Ok this brings me back to survival of the fittest 2009  and whilst this was not as good as that match, it was once again really good. I love Strong and one day hope he gets his World Title. ***3/4


*Erick Stevens & Joey Ryan w/ Prince Nana & Mr. Ernesto Osiris vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe* Joey Ryan . Anyway another solid tag match, again nothing special. **3/4

*Pick 6 Series Match – Chris Hero vs. Kevin Steen* This match could have been better with the time they were given, but still I enjoyed and it was another pretty good match. ***

*ROH World Title Match – Austin Aries vs. Kenny Omega* This match had little story and both guys selling was not good. However saying this it was a good match, but 30 minutes was to long for them. ***1/4

A fairly solid show with nothing to bad but nothing amazing. Best match was Black vs Stong.

Edit: Cheers erik


----------



## erikstans07

RhettTitusisGod, looks like from your ratings, the best match was Strong/Black, not Generico/Nakajima lol.


----------



## S-Mac

The EEIII cover is pretty good imo but the From the Ashes cover is terrible cant wait to see Davey Vs Omega.


----------



## jawbreaker

So the new ROH board censors the following words (from what I've been able to tell so far): "Gabe", "Sapolsky", "Evolve", "DGUSA", "FIP", and "Feinstein". Draw your own conclusions.

EDIT: Oh, and they don't censor "PWG", "Chikara", "WWE", or "TNA", among various other promotion names.


----------



## McQueen

Stay classy ROH.


----------



## -Mystery-

What about Sabe Gapolsky? :side:


----------



## FITZ

They censor Gabe? I would be so pissed if I was an ROH fan with that name. And I would be annoyed if I ever wanted to use the word Evolve without talking about the promotion.


----------



## jawbreaker

They also censor "DOI", which is hilarious because it turns "I'm so glad ROH is doing Black vs. Strong in NYC" into "I'm so glad ROH is ****ing Black vs. Strong in NYC".


----------



## FITZ

That's incredible stupidity. Hasn't Naruki Doi wrestled in ROH before? Kind of silly that I couldn't say his name if I wanted to. 

This makes me want to do WWE Universe like trolling over there...

And I have to say that London/Kendrick shoot interview has been hilarious. I watched the first 2 parts and the Benoit breakfast made me laugh so much.


----------



## Meteora2004

DOI is the worst wrestling "news" site on the Internet; the only good thing about it at all is the Greg H Board. I'm sure there's a way to refine the word filters, so hopefully they figure that out soon.

Also, I know NYC fans have a rep for being really spoiled, and I agree with that for the most part (although I'm the complete opposite of that segment of fans), but some of the Canadian fans on the ROH board are some of the most annoying I've ever seen. The fact that I didn't have to read any of their posts is one of the reasons I actually didn't mind the board being down.


----------



## jawbreaker

Hey. I'm a Canadian ROH fan.


----------



## Meteora2004

jawbreaker said:


> Hey. I'm a Canadian ROH fan.


That's why I made sure to add in "some."  Pretty much all of the Canadian fans on here are ace.


----------



## jawbreaker

I wouldn't expect anyone to know I'm Canadian though, I listed my location on the old ROH board as either Gibraltar or Turks & Caicos Islnds (sic), and here as Baltimore (where I actually live).


----------



## KingCrash

Meteora2004 said:


> DOI is the worst wrestling "news" site on the Internet; the only good thing about it at all is the Greg H Board. I'm sure there's a way to refine the word filters, so hopefully they figure that out soon.


Anytime I need a laugh I just go there because the ROH hate is just so over the top. If even half that crap was true then Cary would be the biggest creep in wrestling history.


----------



## smitlick

SMV have a 25%off sale until April 17 11-59pm


----------



## RhettTitusIsGod

A quick review of Dragon Gate USA Pro-Wrestling Open the Freedom Gate.

Disc 1:

*Matt Jackson vs. Nick Jackson vs. Gran Akuma vs. Hallowicked vs. Lince Dorado vs. Johnny Gargano* ***1/2

*BxB Hulk vs. Brian Kendrick* ***

*Super Crazy vs. CIMA vs. Mike Quackenbush vs. Jorge “Skayde” Rivera* **1/2

*Davey Richards vs. YAMATO****1/2

*Jigsaw vs. Eddie Kingston* **1/2

*Tag Team Challenge Match – Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino vs. Shingo & Dragon Kid* ****1/4

*Open the Freedom Gate Title Tournament Finals Four Way Elimination Match – Gran Akuma vs. BxB Hulk vs. CIMA vs. YAMATO* ****

DISC TWO: BONUS DISC

*Kyle O’Reilly vs. Adam Cole***

*B-Boy vs. John Moxley***

*BxB Hulk & YAMATO vs. Roderick Strong & Jay Briscoe****1/2

*BxB Hulk, PAC & Masato Yoshino vs. Akebono, Don Fuji & Masaaki Mochizuki*****

A really, really good DVD set, with some really good matches. I would highly recommend getting this DVD.


----------



## Tarfu

smitlick said:


> SMV have a 25%off sale until April 17 11-59pm


Why the hell are their monthly sales so goddamn short? I get money on the 20th and I was intending to catch up some CHIKARA, but hey, too bad for me then! Can't afford to pay $20 per DVD plus $14 shipping with my current budjet.

SMV makes me an extremely sad panda.


----------



## jawbreaker

KingCrash said:


> Anytime I need a laugh I just go there because the ROH hate is just so over the top. If even half that crap was true then Cary would be the biggest creep in wrestling history.


It's run by Feinstein isn't it? That would sort of explain all the ROH hate.


----------



## Platt

No but it's run by a friend of his. It's amazing to see really they used to shit on Gabe all the time as well but as soon as he was fired they switched sides and started defending him.


----------



## The REAL MP

Christ, that is a really short SMV sale. I've been getting the newest Chikara stuff off Ebay, so I don't really need to use it this time. 

Looks like the next sale should sync up nicely with the release of King of Trios, and then good times will be had by all! Can't wait for that.


----------



## musdy

> SPRING SAVINGS- 40% OFF YOUR ORDER
> 
> You can now save 40% off your order on almost all items listed at ROHWrestling.com with no minimum purchase. This sale includes DVD’s, tickets, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD’s you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to almost all upcoming live ROH events.
> 
> To redeem your 40% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: spring into the box marked Discount Code when you are going thru the checkout process. You must then hit the “submit” button to the right of the code in order to attach the discount to the order.
> 
> Offer ends on Monday, April 19th at 10 AM EST.


DAMN THEM!!!


----------



## KingCrash

Tarfu said:


> Why the hell are their monthly sales so goddamn short? I get money on the 20th and I was intending to catch up some CHIKARA, but hey, too bad for me then! Can't afford to pay $20 per DVD plus $14 shipping with my current budjet.
> 
> SMV makes me an extremely sad panda.


And guaranteed that they'll release some good stuff as soon as it's over. At least I can catch up on Chikara and wXw this weekend. Probably will pre-order EEIII and From The Ashes from the ROH sale.


----------



## KaijuFan

Of course there's a 40% off sale when I have no money, thanks again ROH! 

My BOLA DVDs finally came in the mail after 4 days of the USPS lying to me, but the cases were all cracked and broken upon arrival. Do I complain to Highspots or USPS for this bullshittery?


----------



## FITZ

KaijuFan said:


> Of course there's a 40% off sale when I have no money, thanks again ROH!
> 
> My BOLA DVDs finally came in the mail after 4 days of the USPS lying to me, but the cases were all cracked and broken upon arrival. Do I complain to Highspots or USPS for this bullshittery?


That's got to be the USPS fault. I mean how the fuck do you crack a DVD case? They obviously dropped something on it or mishandled it in some way. 

You should contact both just to be safe.


----------



## Kapone89

Sucks about that SMV sale being short yeah. I'm interested in getting the two new Chikara shows, but i'm
gonna have to wait till the end of the month. Just bought the El Hijo Del Santo set from Goodhelmet so my budget doesn't allow anymore dvd's.


----------



## Sledge.

Hey fellas. I just bought Super Dragon Evolution 4 on ebay. Anyone here have it and want to give their thoughts on it, to get me pumped up?


----------



## Platt

God dammit ROH why 40% why not 25%.


----------



## The REAL MP

Some totally random thoughts (because fuck it, it's Friday afternoon):

1. According to a guy on the PWG board, Highspots is saying As the Worm Turns might not be out til early May. Meaning, it won't be out til early to mid-May. FUCK. Get the bad news out of the way...

2. So what do people here think about IWA-MS? I didn't realize until a few weeks ago that they run shows, like, 15 minutes away from my house. I don't know a thing about them and only recognize Tyler Black from looking at the cards, but live wrestling is always a good time. BUT, last time I looked at the website there were no upcoming dates. Any thoughts positive or negative?

3. Where is my EVOLVE 1 and 2? It should have shipped a week ago. That's not long enough to be concerned, but it's longer than I'm used to waiting.

4. Platt, if you want to donate that extra 15% you're saving to a worthy cause, the MP Pizza Fund is always accepting. Seriously, you completely lost me there.


----------



## Platt

First tip for IWA never ever buy a ticket in advance. The number of shows that get cancelled and people rarely get their money back is huge.

It's not that I don't like the 40% sale but anything more than 25% and they take all the pre-orders off the site and that's all I'm wanting atm.


----------



## The REAL MP

Platt said:


> It's not that I don't like the 40% sale but anything more than 25% and they take all the pre-orders off the site and that's all I'm wanting atm.


The pre-orders are still up there now though. I'm with you, the only stuff I want out of this sale is the 3 most recent shows (although I use the word "want" loosely when it comes to Gold Rush...more like "want for sake of completion").

Thanks for the IWA tip. I wasn't going to order a ticket anyway since if something comes up that night, I would rather do that something than go to an unfamiliar wrestling show. I just wish I knew when is the next time they're coming to Litchfield.


----------



## Platt

None ROH pre-orders I should of said. I have a subscription package so never need to bother buying the ROH shows.


----------



## KingCrash

Sledge. said:


> Hey fellas. I just bought Super Dragon Evolution 4 on ebay. Anyone here have it and want to give their thoughts on it, to get me pumped up?


Watched it and on the whole it was average. Liked the Dragon/Excalibur tags and the Generico match but didn't really get into some of the other matches, specially the 2 or 3 B-Boy matches and Babi Slymm.


----------



## Spartanlax

40% is retarded; someone name me a bunch of PWG, 09/10 ROH, etc DVDs to pick up in this sale. Probably gonna get a total of 5.

EDIT- By the way, Evolve 2 was overall a huge improvement over Evolve 1, and I thought Evolve 1 was pretty damn decent. Claudio/Fish, Jacobs/Gargano, Doane/Caleb (although most probs wouldnt agree), Ricochet/Taylor and Hero/Hidaka are ALL worth checking out.


----------



## KaijuFan

PWG:
Speed of Sound

ROH:
Final Countdown Boston
Aries vs Richards

Sucks about As The Worm turns being delayed, but I don't have any money to spare at the moment anyway so I'm not as upset as others probably are.


----------



## Platt

Anyone have a full list of the PWG shows released save me having to make my own.


----------



## erikstans07

Thought you guys might appreciate this, since some of you don't read the WWE sections. This is for all you CM Punk fans.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKWAXoeRoaU


----------



## KingCrash

Platt said:


> Anyone have a full list of the PWG shows released save me having to make my own.


I think this is the complete list; made it while trying to see what was missing in my collection.



> Untitled (The Debut Show)
> Bad Ass Mother 3000 - Stage 1
> Bad Ass Mother 3000 - Stage 2
> Are You Adequately Prepared To Rock?!
> An Inch Longer Than Average
> Pimpin' In High Places
> Tango & Cash Invitational - Night 1
> Tango & Cash Invitational - Night 2
> Taste The Radness
> 88 Miles Per Hour
> Kee_ The _ee Out Of Our _ool!
> The Musical
> 44 Ways To Kill You With A Pimento
> Rocktoberfest
> The Reason for the Season
> The Secret of the Ooze
> The Next Show
> Use Your Illusion III
> Use Your Illusion IV
> Free Admission (Just Kidding)
> Uncanny X-Mas
> Card Subject To Change
> All Nude Revue
> Ernest P. Worrell Memorial
> All Star Weekend – Night One
> All Star Weekend – Night Two
> Jason Takes PWG
> Guitarmageddon
> The 2nd Annual PWG Bicentennial Birthday Extravaganza - Night One
> The 2nd Annual PWG Bicentennial Birthday Extravaganza - Night Two
> Zombies Shouldn't Run
> Smells Like Steen Spirit
> Battle of Los Angeles 2005 - Night One
> Battle of Los Angeles 2005 - Night Two
> After School Special
> Straight To DVD
> All Star Weekend 2: Electric Boogaloo - Night One
> All Star Weekend 2: Electric Boogaloo – Night Two
> Chanukah Chaos (The C's Are Silent)
> Astonishing X-Mas
> Cruisin' For A Bruisin'
> Teen Outreach Summit
> Permanent Vacation / Card Subject To Change 2
> European Vacation – Germany
> European Vacation – England
> Hollywood Globetrotters
> Beyond The Thunderdome
> All Star Weekend 3: Crazymania - Night 1
> All Star Weekend 3: Crazymania - Night 2
> (Please Don't Call It) The O.C.
> Enchantment Under The Sea
> Fear of a Black Planet
> From Parts Well Known
> Threemendous
> Battle of Los Angeles 2006 - Night One
> Battle of Los Angeles 2006 - Night Two
> Battle of Los Angeles 2006 - Night Three
> Self-Titled
> Horror Business
> All Star Weekend IV - Night One
> All Star Weekend IV - Night Two
> Passive Hostility
> Based On A True Story
> Guitarmageddon II: Armoryageddon
> Holy Diver Down
> Album Of The Year
> 70/30
> All Star Weekend V - Night One
> All Star Weekend V - Night Two
> Dynamite Duumvirate Tag Team Title Tournament (DDT4) - Night One
> Dynamite Duumvirate Tag Team Title Tournament (DDT4) - Night Two
> Roger Dorn Night
> Giant-Size Annual #4
> Battle of Los Angeles 2007 - Night One
> Battle of Los Angeles 2007 - Night Two
> Battle of Los Angeles 2007 - Night Three
> Schadenfreude
> European Vacation II – France
> European Vacation II – England
> European Vacation II – Germany
> The High Cost of Doing Business
> All Star Weekend 6 - Night One
> All Star Weekend 6 - Night Two
> Pearl Habra
> ¡Dia De Los Dangerous!
> Scared Straight
> 1.21 Gigawatts
> It’s A Gift….And A Curse
> DDT4 2008 – Night One
> DDT4 2008 – Night Two
> It's It (What Is It?)
> Life During Wartime
> All Star Weekend 7 - Night One
> All Star Weekend 7 - Night Two
> Battle of Los Angeles 2008 - Night One
> Battle of Los Angeles 2008 - Night Two
> The Gentle Art Of Making Enemies
> Express Written Consent
> 99
> 100
> DDT4 2009 – Night One
> DDT4 2009 – Night Two
> The Secret of Guerrilla Island
> Threemendous II
> Speed Of Sound
> Guerre Sans Frontières
> Against The Grain
> Battle of Los Angeles 2009 - Night One
> Battle of Los Angeles 2009 - Night Two
> Kurt Russellmania


----------



## Tarfu

Spartanlax said:


> By the way, Evolve 2 was overall a huge improvement over Evolve 1, and I thought Evolve 1 was pretty damn decent.


How did the lack of people in attendance turn out on DVD? Hopefully it won't be similar to watching old IWA-MS with 5 guys clapping after a huge spot.


----------



## Spartanlax

Tarfu said:


> How did the lack of people in attendance turn out on DVD? Hopefully it won't be similar to wathing old IWA-MS with 5 guys clapping after a huge spot.


Honestly not that bad at all. The dark lighting/being so focused on the ring action draws your attention away from the scattered fans in the bleachers or the not-so-filled rows of people at ringside. Its definitely not like the IWA-MS bullshit.

Debating between Evolve 3 or ROH in NYC. Evolve 3 has a wicked card, but I know ROH will probably have the better matches/definitely better atmosphere. Hell, MCMG/KOW and Kong/Del Ray make the ROH show stand out more than any indy show in a while for me.


----------



## -GP-

erikstans07 said:


> Thought you guys might appreciate this, since some of you don't read the WWE sections. This is for all you CM Punk fans.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKWAXoeRoaU


5 snowflakes just for using the oft-ignored scholar term "super duper".
And that was before "Thank you very little".


----------



## KaijuFan

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

Both BOLA discs are unreadable past the third and fourth matches respectively. Time to kiss Highspots ass for replacements.


----------



## erikstans07

KaijuFan said:


> Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
> 
> Both BOLA discs are unreadable past the third and fourth matches respectively. Time to kiss Highspots ass for replacements.


WTF? That sucks bro. Talk about a bad DVD purchasing experience.


----------



## smitlick

erikstans07 said:


> WTF? That sucks bro. Talk about a bad DVD purchasing experience.


this is adding to my book of why i dont purchase items from Highspots.

Also i just picked up the following thanks to 40% off
- Gold Rush
- Epic Encounter III
- From The Ashes


----------



## Platt

KingCrash said:


> I think this is the complete list; made it while trying to see what was missing in my collection.


Cheers that exactly what I wanted it for.


----------



## FITZ

smitlick said:


> this is adding to my book of why i dont purchase items from Highspots.


In fairness to Highspots I highly doubt they would have shipped him broken cases and discs that don't play. Sounds like the post office fucked up this time.

I really like Highspots, they usually ship quickly to me and I've never had a problem with anything they've ever sent me.


----------



## Meteora2004

Spartanlax said:


> Debating between Evolve 3 or ROH in NYC. Evolve 3 has a wicked card, but I know ROH will probably have the better matches/definitely better atmosphere. Hell, MCMG/KOW and Kong/Del Ray make the ROH show stand out more than any indy show in a while for me.


If it's possible for you, I'd say go to both shows, which is what I'm doing; if you can only go to one, though, then definitely ROH.


----------



## FITZ

Spartanlax said:


> Honestly not that bad at all. The dark lighting/being so focused on the ring action draws your attention away from the scattered fans in the bleachers or the not-so-filled rows of people at ringside. Its definitely not like the IWA-MS bullshit.
> 
> Debating between Evolve 3 or ROH in NYC. Evolve 3 has a wicked card, but I know ROH will probably have the better matches/definitely better atmosphere. Hell, MCMG/KOW and Kong/Del Ray make the ROH show stand out more than any indy show in a while for me.





Meteora2004 said:


> If it's possible for you, I'd say go to both shows, which is what I'm doing; if you can only go to one, though, then definitely ROH.


Don't you live in Jersey? Man the fuck up and go to both shows. GA at Evolve is cheap and you can get decent seats for cheap for the ROH show.

That being said I can't afford to go Evolve 3...


----------



## KingCrash

*wXw – The Vision*


*wXw Light Heavyweight Title*
TJP vs. Zack Sabre Jr. - **3/4

Big Van Walter vs. Eddie Kingston - **3/4

Karsten Beck vs. Nick Gage - *
_Is it bad when Gage beats your ass in sweatpants?_

*wXw Tag Team Titles*
The American Wolves vs. Switchblade Conspiracy (Jon Moxley & Sami Callihan) - ***1/2
_Surprised how much I liked this. No idea what happened with the botch with the powerbomb/lungblower._

Tommy End vs. Claudio Castagnoli - **3/4
_Seen them have better matches together then this, just no heat for it._

*wXw World Heavyweight Title*
Steve Douglas vs. Bad Bones - **
_This one fell apart and the fans hated it. Love Bad Bones but his promo after the match was just sad._

Chris Hero vs. Alex Shelley - ***1/2

*Pain In The Glass Death Match*
Drake Younger vs. Thumbtack Jack – N/R
_Either you like deathmatches or not. This was fine and tame by what they did at the CZW night show. Thumbtack Jack you are one sick fuck._​


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Please post the tag titles and Hero vs. Shelley match.


----------



## just1988

*ROH: SoCal Showdown​*
Colt Calbana & El Generico Vs. Scorpio Sky & Scott Lost **

*Anything Goes Match*
Erick Stevens Vs. Necro Butcher *3/4

*Pick 6 Series Match #6*
Roderick Strong Vs. Delirious ***

*Pick 6 Series Match #5*
Tyler Black Vs. Joey Ryan **3/4

Jerry Lynn Vs. Kenny King ***1/4

*Pick 6 Series Match #2*
Kevin Steen Vs. Human Tornado ***

Austin Aries Vs. Jushin Thunder Liger ***1/2

American Wolves & The Kings of Wrestling Vs. Bricoes & Young Bucks ****1/4​


----------



## seabs

*ROH Reverse The Curse*

_Skipped the first two matches._

*Young Bucks vs House of Truth* 
_***1/4_

*Roderick Strong vs. Kenny Omega* 
_***1/2_

*Necro Butcher vs. Erick Stevens* 
_*1/2_

*Tyler Black vs. Kenny King* 
_***3/4_

*Dark City Fight Club vs. Briscoes*
_**_

*Austin Aries vs. Colt Cabana - Steel Cage Match - ROH World Championship*
_***1/2+_

*ROH Eye Of The Storm 2*

*Kevin Steen & El Generico vs Bison Smith & Erick Stevens*
_**1/4_

*Chris Hero vs Colt Cabana*
_***1/4_

*Austin Aries & Kenny King vs Young Bucks*
_***1/4_

*Roderick Strong vs Tyler Black*
_***1/2_

*American Wolves & Alex Koslov vs Briscoes & Rocky Romero*
_***1/2
(Please book Davey vs Romero next time Rocky is in the country._​


----------



## KingKicks

Seabs said:


> [
> (Please book Davey vs Romero next time Rocky is in the country.


I am right there with you on that one. Infact I was thinking the same thing right after watching that match.


----------



## McQueen

No offense but why anyone would want a best of Super Dragon DVD is beyond me. Once you get past the fact he works stiff and slaps people around he is pretty mediocre in my eyes.

40% Sale, hmm. Could fill a few holes in my collection despite the fact i'm likely done with indy wrestling save maybe PWG and maybe wXw.


----------



## seancarleton77

^ You've got a point, what's next the best of Jack Evans?!


----------



## erikstans07

I agree about Super Dragon. Not really a fan of his work, at all.

McQueen, as far as being "done with indy wrestling", why? Okay, so it's not as good as it once was, but why stop watching it? There's plenty of talent out there that's worth watching. Your constant negativity really annoys me sometimes bro.


----------



## FITZ

I'm not saying that Super Dragon is an amazing wrestler or anything but I like his work. When he was wrestling every PWG show I always felt that he would be one of the guys that I knew would be in a good match. I've only seen him in PWG (and one match that he wrestled in ROH) and I think he has enough quality matches for a Best of DVD to be pretty good. 

Indy wrestling is a lot of fun for me. At this point I prefer the current indy stuff over what WWE and TNA is putting out.


----------



## KingCrash

One best of maybe (hell, they gave fucking JC Bailey and Nate Webb best ofs) but four for Super Dragon? And it seemed like when he wasn't in PWG or working with someone whom he had great chemistry with he sucked.


----------



## Maxx Hero

erikstans07 said:


> McQueen, as far as being "done with indy wrestling", why? Okay, so it's not as good as it once was, but why stop watching it? There's plenty of talent out there that's worth watching. Your constant negativity really annoys me sometimes bro.


Now I am not McQueen, but as his MN homeboy and fellow crab apple I must say that I am essentially done with indy too.

The thing is that every match is the same. The spots have all been done. Every once and a while there is a good promo or story or match that is worth watching, but mostly, pro wrestling today is crap. Do you want to know why. Fans who don't demand better. I have watched wrestling fans expectations drop drastically over the last few years. I have seen them accept the crap that has been put on. Frankly look at the old stuff, you had stories, pizazz, flash, flare, and matches that conveyed emotion and were actually watchable. I honestly don't remember the last ROH match I watched that I could finish. I know it has been a long long time. I like the DG style, but even that is all the same now and unwatchable. 

Maybe we are at the turn of a generation, and the wrestling of today is here to stay, but I know McQueen and myself are not content to just let this happen. We, and any loyal fan who knows what they want and will not accept less, wills stand as the gate keeper, and we will demand the best, and hopefully we can change the trend, even if just a little bit. 

And one day those of you who are too complacent to voice your opinion and question the crap that the machine is forcing into your mouth will thank us.


----------



## FITZ

ROH Road to the Title

Biohazard vs. Bryan Danielson *1/4

A nice little match here. Danielson made Biohazard look pretty good for a few minutes before things picked up and he took control of the match and Danielson quickly won with the Cattle Mutilation. 

Paul London vs. Spanky ***1/4

Really fast paced and just a blast to watch. Spanky dropping London on his head twice was some brutal stuff. Really good match.


Jay Briscoe vs. Doug Williams **1/2

Solid match here. Nothing mid blowing but some good fast paced stuff. 


Johnny Storm vs. Jody Fleisch **

SPOTZ! Could have been much better if it hadn't been so sloppy as both guys did some awesome stuff in the ring.


Low-Ki vs. Prince Nana *

Nana took control early on before Low-Ki got some offense and KOed him. Short but to the point. Nana's offense was a little too repititive for me. 


Xavier vs. The Amazing Red **1/4

Really short but I liked how they worked it. Red would fly around the ring and go for some crazy spots and Xavier would counter with some power move that looked like it should have killed Red. 


Christopher Daniels vs. Scoot Andrews *1/4

Some cool moves done but nothing more than that in another short match.


AJ Styles vs. Jerry Lynn ***1/2

Fianlly a match that got some time to develop. Amazing stuff in the ring but I never felt they got into tht overkill zone that a lot of the other matches did. Best match of the opening round of the tournament. 


Spanky vs. Jody Fleisch *1/2

Jody Fleisch hits a moonsault onto the guard rail and breaks it with his leg. It was a botch but it looked prety good. Than Jody doesn't even sell the leg until after the match. Spanky didn't work the leg at all but Jody was fine until he was hit by Sliced Bread #2 and lost, than he sold. 


Bryan Danielson vs. Doug Williams ***1/2

Very refreshing to see a more mat based match and one that you couldn't call a spotfest by any means.


The Amazing Red vs. Low-Ki ****

Insane is the only word I can use to describe this one. The opening sequence was one of the coolest things that I've seen in a wrestling ring. 


Christopher Daniels vs. AJ Styles ****

Another great match on the card. It's funny when AJ Styles is one of the guys on the card that slows things down. I've seen these guys wrestle each other so many times before and they always manage to put on a great match (Jason Takes PWG might be the only excpetion...) 


Overall a pretty kickass show. It was just over 2 hours long and had 12 matches. Even the matches that got low ratings were enjoyable because they were kept short and were just a blast to watch.


----------



## jawbreaker

I agree to some extent with McQueen and Maxx Hero. But as watered down as it seems to have gotten, it's still the best thing going today.

BTW, Maxx, did you see Sawa vs. TJP from Evolve 1? Best indy match in a long time.


----------



## Sledge.

I don't really buy to many wrestling DVDs. Sure I went through a period where I'd get a bunch of WWE best-of's at the local Best Buy, but even then they are all at my buddy's house. So other than the stuff he had online and the matches in the PWG Sells Out DVD, I don't have too many Super Dragon matches. So getting a single DVD compilation of his work over maybe several different events would be easier for me to do. Also , the Evolution series is pretty rare. I've been half-ass looking for any of them that I'd be able to get my hands on for a while now. So I guess finally getting this DVD is somewhat of a lame accomplishment for me.

The thing that attracts me to Super Dragon is the aura he was able to create around himself. It's kind of a combination of that cool factor and the belief that this guy is actually a bad ass. For a wrestling purist (by all means I do not mean that as an insult to you or anybody) you probably wont get into his wild brawls, his sweet move set (curb stomp  ), and his persona. Someone like me loves the fact that Super Dragon is the one man Wu-Tang Clan and would rather watch a 15 minute brawl with him than most other indy matches. Like many other things, he is not for everyone. Different Funk for different monks.


----------



## Meteora2004

Are there any other legitimate sites that sell CHIKARA DVDs besides SMV? I've been wanting to buy Hiding in Plain Sight for months, but I'm not willing to pay $26 for two DVD-Rs, and there's not too much else on there that I'd be interested in buying during one of their sales. I saw a copy in perfect condition on eBay Friday for $14 shipped, but when I went to buy it earlier today someone had beaten me to it.


----------



## Maxx Hero

jawbreaker said:


> BTW, Maxx, did you see Sawa vs. TJP from Evolve 1? Best indy match in a long time.


It was ok. Not that good for a Sawa match being that I am the biggest Sawa (and shoot style fan I would assume) on WF. My biggest complaints for him were exemplified in the match. TJP did fantastic though, big improvement over the Puma days. I had it around ***.



Sledge. said:


> The thing that attracts me to Super Dragon is the aura he was able to create around himself. It's kind of a combination of that cool factor and the belief that this guy is actually a bad ass. For a wrestling purist (by all means I do not mean that as an insult to you or anybody) you probably wont get into his wild brawls, his sweet move set (curb stomp  ), and his persona. Someone like me loves the fact that Super Dragon is the one man Wu-Tang Clan and would rather watch a 15 minute brawl with him than most other indy matches. Like many other things, he is not for everyone. Different Funk for different monks.


I would agree with most of this. He did a fantastic job with the aura aspect of the character, and he is one of my favorite brawlers, but like you say different opinions for different people. I don't want to see a brawl...why? Most US indy brawls are the same thing, every time. Same spots and what not. While watching someone stiff a guy and curbstomp someone is fun every once and awhile (Super Dragon/Samoa Joe All Nude Revue) but outside of some BJW brawls really do nothing for me, cause I have seen it already.


----------



## McQueen

Well i'm pretty fed up with Wrestling in general right now, only thing I watched from last year (this is barring some of the excellent shit i've found from 80's Mid-South, Memphis etc) I felt any real interest in was PWG. But the whole indy way of working matches just seems really poor to me now, with the overly long matches, every match goes for the epic finishing sequences and the general "Can you top this shit" mentality that is prevailent in independant wrestling in the first place. Maybe its the fact i've been watching a lot of 80's stuff with DQ finishes, squashes and 5 minutes matches but i'll take that way of building up angles over attempting to put on an epic after epic. 

Plus, most of the really good indy workers (Punk, Samoa Joe of old, Danielson, Nigel McWolfeness) who actually made you care have all moved on anyways, the big stars of the indy scene right now are Tyler Black, Aries and Davey Richards and frankly the only one of those three I find interesting is Aries because he offers more than your standard moves guy (especially as a heel). Davey is getting there though last I watched him.


----------



## seancarleton77

Davey may be labelled "Best in the World" but I think Chris Hero is more suited to take that title personally.


----------



## McQueen

Hero's not a focused enough to be the best at anything.


----------



## Maxx Hero

McQueen said:


> Hero's not a focused enough to be the best at anything.


But when he does focus he can be classic. I wish he would stick to his old European fusion style, as that was not being provided anywhere else on the indy scene.

Who would you say is 'Best in the World' right now McQueen?


----------



## McQueen

Well i've not really kept up with stuff since last year but as of right now/this last year probably Rey Mysterio.

And I agree, Hero could be really great but he does a bunch of stuff in his matches I find pretty unnessessary and some of his more "innovative" offense just needs to go because it looks awful. I like Young KO Kid style Hero but I think it gets annoying when he throws a million rolling elbows, boots and sentons in a 30 minute match. Makes his big moves look weak, he'd be better off in the WWE doing 10 minute matches with that style IMO.


----------



## AdrianG4

erikstans07 said:


> I agree about Super Dragon. Not really a fan of his work, at all.
> 
> McQueen, as far as being "done with indy wrestling", why? Okay, so it's not as good as it once was, but why stop watching it? There's plenty of talent out there that's worth watching. Your constant negativity really annoys me sometimes bro.


No, dude. It's the new type of "smark" The smark is so smarky, that he now pretty much loaths all wrestling and always get on somebodies case for enjoying a match or a show.


----------



## Maxx Hero

McQueen said:


> Well i've not really kept up with stuff since last year but as of right now/this last year probably Rey Mysterio.


Really? What is your appeal to him. I would have never expected him as your answer.



AdrianG4 said:


> No, dude. It's the new type of "smark" The smark is so smarky, that he now pretty much loaths all wrestling and always get on somebodies case for enjoying a match or a show.


Saying that McQueen is a 'new smark' is like saying that those that participated in the American Civil Rights Movement were 'new slaves'. We are standing against the smarks, are criticism is on why they are accepting the generic crap that is being given to us.


----------



## The REAL MP

Last I checked, PWG and Chikara are at their absolute peaks, DGUSA and EVOLVE are brand new companies offering a premium product every time out, and ROH, while not the best it's ever been, is definitely experiencing a resurgence after a transitional period in 2009.

Maybe YOU guys are just tired of indy wrestling, but don't pretend like it has nothing to offer right now because in my opinion the scene has never been stronger.


----------



## McQueen

I've always thought Rey was a great performer and despite the fact he's not what he once was I think he does his shit really well. And I really like Cena for what he is, probably the best Big Match worker on the planet right now.

Lets sum it up. Never liked CHIKARA and its well known around here that I think its retarded, tried to give it a shot a few years ago (twice!) and it was pretty awful IMO. Been getting sour on ROH since late '07 really and I don't feel any need to follow it anymore, FIP is gone, CZW is trash as was IWA: MS towards the end (okay fine since 2005 on), don't see enough wXw and the whole indy way of working matches to me as I explained earlier doesn't interest me anymore. Japan is hurting because they can't make new stars (especially NOAH). TNA being TNA is pretty much self explanatory and current cookie-cutter WWE Style is so boring to me.

So yeah pretty much all i'm digging these days is MMA, PWG and pretty much anything pre-1996 I can find. If that makes me a "Smarky" smark because I find pretty much everything current awful or disinteresting than so be it.


----------



## Zombiekid29

McQueen said:


> Well i'm pretty fed up with Wrestling in general right now, only thing I watched from last year (this is barring some of the excellent shit i've found from 80's Mid-South, Memphis etc) I felt any real interest in was PWG. But the whole indy way of working matches just seems really poor to me now, with the overly long matches, every match goes for the epic finishing sequences and the general "Can you top this shit" mentality that is prevailent in independant wrestling in the first place. Maybe its the fact i've been watching a lot of 80's stuff with DQ finishes, squashes and 5 minutes matches but i'll take that way of building up angles over attempting to put on an epic after epic.
> 
> Plus, most of the really good indy workers (Punk, Samoa Joe of old, Danielson, Nigel McWolfeness) who actually made you care have all moved on anyways, the big stars of the indy scene right now are Tyler Black, Aries and Davey Richards and frankly the only one of those three I find interesting is Aries because he offers more than your standard moves guy (especially as a heel). Davey is getting there though last I watched him.


Davey is the #1 offender of the crappy indie style you descrived one paragraph up.


----------



## jawbreaker

McQueen, Chikara of a few years ago is not Chikara of today. I watched KOT 08 and hated it, and then didn't watch them again until somebody made me. Turns out I like it more than I ever could have expected. The magical Chuck Taylor ray sucked me in I guess.

Where are you finding Mid-South and Memphis and that sort of stuff? I've looked for it with very little success.


----------



## vivalabrave

I'm pretty much with McQueen with what I like now. I'll take Lawler throwing a beautiful worked punch or Steamboat selling exhaustion over whatever "epics" are on the indy scene nowadays. Watched the first DG USA PPV and fucking hated it, especially the first match that had like 50 nearfalls. I think that's where I became apathetic to indy wrestling. Where I started to dread watching it. Not that DG USA was the first company to do this, but it all really unclicked for me on that show. I've really just come to the conclusion that whatever an indy company (including what I saw from PWG last year. Really wasn't a fan, tbh) puts out isn't for me. Might be a reason I haven't posted in this section in 6 months.



jawbreaker said:


> Where are you finding Mid-South and Memphis and that sort of stuff? I've looked for it with very little success.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/35402-bigcal.html

McQueen and I (and a few other people I know of) got the Mid South and Memphis sets from him. Won't find them any cheaper on the Internet.


----------



## jawbreaker

The first DGUSA PPV had a similar effect on me. I've found myself not wanting to watch new shows, whether it's ROH, Chikara, or whatever, and end up just watching them for the sake of completion.

Honestly, it's not that I can't get excited for wrestling any more, because I've been looking forward to Main Event Spectacles since I started my 2003 ROH project, and I'm in the middle of the Milestone Series and I can't wait to get back to my 2006 ROH project. But from 2010, so far I've seen Kurt Russellmania, A Touch of Class, and The Big Bang, and that's it.

I still follow just about every major indy there is, and check out live results whenever there are some, but when it comes time to actually watch the shows, I don't know why, but I just don't want to.


----------



## vivalabrave

I can still watch indy wrestling when it has someone who interests me or a story I can get into. A month or so ago I watched something like 10 matches from Danielson's title reign that I had never seen before (or had only seen once years ago when I first got into indy). Pretty much everyone of them was great and in the **** range bar the Jimmy Rave defense where Rave looked like fucking Misawa he kicked out so much and the Shelley match that went like 40 minutes. But now there's really no one that can hold my attention.

On the best in the world discussion, I really have no idea who I'd take. Danielson is usually my default, but almost every match he had in 2009 lacked something for me and he hasn't been able to really show that he can adapt to the WWE yet. Not saying that as a knock on him, just that it's hard to form an opinion when he's wrestling 2 minute matches every week. I'd probably take Cena _just_ ahead of Orton as best right now, although when Taker is on it's hard to be better than him. Orton gave the best performance in a match last year, but Taker's Mania performance this year won't be topped for a while, imo.


----------



## musdy

I STILL LIKE WRESTLING BUT ONLY THE WOMEN.

*SHIMMER VOL 14*
Amber O’Neal vs. Portuguese Princess Ariel *3/4
2 out of 3 Falls: Allison Danger vs. Cindy Rogers ***1/4
Daffney vs. Lexie Fyfe *3/4
Serena Deeb vs. Malia Hosaka **
Cheerleader Melissa vs. Rain ***
Daizee Haze vs. MsChif ***1/2
Amazing Kong vs. Nikki Roxx ***1/4
SHIMMER Title Match: Sara Del Rey vs. Lacey ***3/4

*SHIMMER VOL 16*
Amber O'Neal vs. Lorelei Lee *1/2
Portia Perez & Nicole Matthews vs. Portuguese Princess Ariel & Josie *3/4
Alexa Thatcher vs. Ashley Lane *1/2
Lexie Fyfe & Malia Hosaka vs. Allison Danger & Serena Deeb **
Daffney vs. Cindy Rogers **
Lacey, Rain, & Jetta vs. MsChif, Daizee Haze, & Eden Black ***
Cheerleader Melissa vs. Amazing Kong ***1/4
Two Out Of Three Falls: Sara Del Rey vs. Sara Stock ***1/2

*SHIMMER VOL 17*
Rain & Jetta vs. Jennifer Blake & Danyah *3/4
Nicole Matthews vs. Shark Girl **
Lexie Fyfe & Malia Hosaka vs. Ashely Lane & Nevaeh **1/4
Lorelei Lee vs. Amber O' Neal *3/4
Daizee Haze vs. Cindy Rogers ***
Amazing Kong vs. Portuguese Princess Ariel **3/4
Mercedes Martinez vs. Wesna Busic ***1/2
Lacey vs. Sarah Stock ***1/4
Sara Del Rey & Allison Danger vs. MsChif & Cheerleader Melissa ****

*SHIMMER VOL 18*
Amber O' Neal vs. Shark Girl *1/4
Nicole Matthews vs. Lorelei Lee **
Daizee Haze vs. Jetta **1/4
Lexie Fyfe & Malia Hosaka vs. Jennifer Blake & Danyah *1/2
Portuguese Princess Ariel vs. Cat Power *3/4
Mercedes Martinez vs. Cindy Rogers **3/4
Lacey & Rain vs. Ashely Lane & Nevaeh *3/4
Amazing Kong vs. Wesna Busic ***3/4
Cheerleader Melissa vs. Sarah Stock ***1/2
Sara Del Rey vs. MsChif ***1/4 (Could have used more nearfalls)

*SHIMMER VOL 23*
Nikki Roxx vs. Cat Power ***
Tenille vs. Amber O'Neal *3/4
Melanie Cruise vs. Daffney *3/4
Sara Del Rey vs. Madison Eagles ***3/4
Kellie Skater vs. LuFisto *1/2
Daizee Haze vs. Nicole Matthews ***1/4
Amazing Kong vs. Mercedes Martinez ***3/4
2/3 fals match: Ashley Lane & Nevaeh vs. Rain & Jetta * (So stupid)
Cheerleader Melissa vs. Wesna Busic ***3/4
MsChif vs. Serena Deeb ***1/4

*SHIMMER VOL 26*
Jetta vs. Daffney **
Daizee Haze vs. Rayna Von Tash *1/2
Jennifer Blake vs. Melanie Cruise vs. Jessie McKay vs. Kellie Skater *1/2 
Nikki Roxx & Portuguese Princess Ariel vs. Lexie Fyfe & Malia Hosaka **1/4
Rain vs. Tenille **1/2
Sara Del Rey & Amazing King vs. Serena Deeb & Mercedez Martinez ***3/4
Knockout or Submissions Match: Wesna Busic vs. Cheerleader Melissa ****1/2 (SO good!!)
SHIMMER Tag Team Title Match: Ashley Lane & Nevaeh vs. The Canadian Ninjas **
SHIMMER Title Match: MsChif vs. LuFisto ***1/2 (The 2nd best MsChif title defense)

*SHIMMER VOL 28*
Portuguese Princess Ariel vs. Malia Hosaka **3/4 (Funny match)
Kimberly Kash vs. Melanie Cruise *1/2 (Squash)
Ashley Lane & Nevaeh vs. Kacey Diamond & Sassy Stephie *3/4
Nikki Roxx vs. Wesna Busic ***1/4
Jessie McKay & Tenille vs. Rain & Jetta **3/4
Cheerleader Melissa vs. Kellie Skater **3/4 (Very violent squash)
Mercedez Martinez vs. Cat Power ***
Allison Danger vs. Nicole Matthews ***
Ayako Hamada vs. Sara Del Rey ****3/4 (Best SHIMMER Match I have seen)
SHIMMER Title Match: MsChif vs. Amazing Kong vs. LuFisto **** (The best Mschif title match)

SHIMMER ROCKS!!


----------



## antoniomare007

> Where are you finding Mid-South and Memphis and that sort of stuff? I've looked for it with very little success.


since i can't buy the comps, i was able to find most of the stuff in xwt-classics (altough some might not have any seeds left), you can find some matches in Seabs megapost too.

i fucking loved Mid South and Memphis wrestling but still manage to enjoy indy stuff, though not as much as before.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Eye Of The Storm 2*

*Pick 6 Series*
Kenny Omega vs. Rhett Titus ***½*

Erick Stevens and Bison Smith vs. Kevin Steen and El Generico ***

Pick 6 Series*
Colt Cabana vs. Chris Hero *****

Austin Aries and Kenny King vs. The Young Bucks ****¼

Pick 6 Series*
Roderick Strong vs. Tyler Black ****¾*
By the end of the match, the constant chanting for snapmares and fallaway slams was really pissing me off

Rocky Romero and The Briscoes vs. Alex Koslov and The American Wolves ****¾-*****

*Actually a pretty fun show despite the crowd being a bit of a nuisance at times*

*ROH Final Battle 2009*

*Four Corner Survival*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Rhett Titus vs. Kenny Omega vs. Colt Cabana ***¾*

Erick Stevens and Bison Smith vs. Delirious and Bobby Dempsey ***

*Fight Without Honor*
Eddie Kingston vs. Chris Hero *****¼*

The Young Bucks vs. Kevin Steen and El Generico *****¼*

*Pick 6 Series*
Roderick Strong vs. Kenny King **¼*

Alex Koslov vs. Rocky Romero *****

*ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
The American Wolves vs. Jay and Mark Briscoe ****¼

ROH World Title Match*
Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black ****¼*
Wow....I didn't think I'd actually hate the NYC crowd more this time around but hey, I did

*It certainly isn't the worst Final Battle of all time but it doesn't touch 05, 06, 07 or 08. Great first half with a weird second half*​


----------



## FITZ

> Pick 6 Series
> Roderick Strong vs. Kenny King *¼


I didn't like this at all either. I was there live and just remember sitting there waiting for the match to pick up or get interesting. It never did. It really sort of just happened.


----------



## jawbreaker

Never seen FB07, but the card looks underwhelming and I heard it was really disappointing. Are you sure 09 doesn't come close?


----------



## Meteora2004

I can't believe how criminally underrated Final Battle 2007 is; it's an awesome show.


----------



## musdy

I hated Final Battle 07


----------



## FITZ

If Final Battle 2007 is the show where Chris Hero does his flips and taunts in the ring while Danielson and Aries beat up Morishima, jumps on top of everyone during the pin, scores the pin, and than celebrates like he actually did something than it most have been a good show even though I've never seen. 

And musdy, didn't you just say that you only liked woman's wrestling now?


----------



## smitlick

*PWG - Kurt Russell Mania
*
The Young Bucks vs Paul London & Brian Kendrick
***1/2
Better than i expected

Chris Hero vs Roderick Strong vs Rob Van Dam
***1/2
Ok but nothing special.. The chair was a tad odd though



*Shimmer - Volume 26*

~ First Full Shimmer Show for Me..

1. Jetta vs Daffney
**1/4
Firstly since Jetta was in ROH in like 06 in the UK has she lost a few kilos? Second damn Lacey looks great. Shes retired yes?

2. Rayna Von Tash vs Daizee Haze
*3/4
*
3. Four Corner Survival*
Melanie Cruz vs Kellie Skater vs Jennifer Blake vs Jessie McKay
**3/4
Fantastic to see the aussie girls getting regular bookings with Shimmer 

4. Lexie Fyfe & Malia Hosaka vs Nikki Roxx & Ariel
*1/2
Awful

5. Rain vs Tenille
*3/4
Even though Tenilles aussie, i can't look past the fact that shes awful in-ring

6. Sara Del Rey & Amazing Kong vs Mercedes Martinez & Serena Deeb
**1/2
It was almost a really long squash... needed to be more competitive IMO

*7. Knockout or Submission Only*
Wesna Busic vs Cheerleader Melissa
***1/2
Good but the finish was sorta disappointing

*8. Shimmer Tag Team Titles Match*
Ashley Lane & Nevaeh vs Portia Perez & Nicole Matthews
**3/4
Love the Ninjas theme music...and as usual Ashley looks great...
*
9. Shimmer Title Match*
MsChif vs LuFisto
***
Is there a reason there's suddenly no commentary for this match?


----------



## musdy

TaylorFitz said:


> If Final Battle 2007 is the show where Chris Hero does his flips and taunts in the ring while Danielson and Aries beat up Morishima, jumps on top of everyone during the pin, scores the pin, and than celebrates like he actually did something than it most have been a good show even though I've never seen.
> 
> And musdy, didn't you just say that you only liked woman's wrestling now?


I agree Heros antics were the best part of the show.

I just dont enjoy the guys as much as I used to since its the same stuff everywhere. At least with the ladies its refreshing to watch.

^They screwed up the commentary on the main event but Vol 27 has the match with commentary


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH - SoCal Showdown*


Colt Calbana & El Generico Vs. Scorpio Sky & Scott Lost - **1/4

*Anything Goes*
Erick Stevens Vs. Necro Butcher *1/2

*Pick 6 Series*
Roderick Strong Vs. Delirious **1/2

*Pick 6 Series*
Tyler Black Vs. Joey Ryan ***

Jerry Lynn Vs. Kenny King ***1/4

*Pick 6 Series*
Kevin Steen Vs. Human Tornado ***1/4

Austin Aries Vs. Jushin Thunder Liger ***1/2

The American Wolves & The Kings of Wrestling Vs. The Briscoes & The Young Bucks ****



*JAPW – 12th Anniversary Show*

DJ Hyde vs. Scotty Vortex - *
_No reason squash, have no idea why this was on the card_

Steve Corino vs. Azrieal - **

*JAPW New Jersey State Title*
Archadia vs. “Scumbag” Devon Moore - **

Corvis Fear vs. Sami Callihan - **1/2

*JAPW Light Heavyweight Title*
Bandido Jr. vs. B-Boy - **1/4

*Best Of The Light Heavyweights*
Egotistico Fantastico vs. Prince Mustafa Ali vs. Adam Cole vs. Human Tornado vs. Myke Quest vs. Sabian - **3/4
_Spotfest as you would expect, but it was better then anything on the show up to this point_

The South Side Playaz Club (Mo Sexton & Jon Hardway) vs. The Osirian Portal - **1/2
_***** for the SSPC’s entrance. _

*CZW World Heavyweight Title*
Drake Younger vs. Ruckus - *
_No matter what fed he wrestles in, Ruckus completely and utterly sucks ass._

The Briscoes vs. Jack Evans & Teddy Hart - ***
_***** for Kingston stopping Teddy’s pointless promo, and of course Teddy had some random moron with him who just had to get a part in the match._

*JAPW World Heavyweight Title*
Dan Maff vs. Eddie Kingston - **3/4

Masato Tanaka vs. Homicide - ***
_Would have been better without the run-in bullshit_
*
JAPW Tag Team Titles*
The Hillbilly Wrecking Crew (Brodie Lee & Necro Butcher) vs. The H8 Club (Nick Gage & Nate Hatred) vs. The Heavy Hitters (Monsta Mac & Havok) - ***1/4
_Can't believe Nick Gage and Monsta Mac had the best match on a show, but they did._​


----------



## FITZ

I guess the JAPW 12th Anniversary show was a, "you had to be there" kind of show. I had a blast there and I thought it was one of the better shows I've ever been to.

I guess that's what happens when you Egotistico Fantastico landing in the chair next to you or Necro Butcher brawling with someone not two feet away from you. I've thought about picking up the DVD but the low ratings make me think that I might be better off leaving the memories alone.


----------



## KingCrash

Yeah if you can don't watch the DVD. I went to a couple of IWS shows in 06/07 and thought they were great, watched the DVDs and realized that the majority of the matches stunk. You just have more fun generally at live shows.

And you can drink heavily at IWS shows. That helps when watching Frankie the Mobster.


----------



## KaijuFan

TaylorFitz said:


> I guess the JAPW 12th Anniversary show was a, "you had to be there" kind of show. I had a blast there and I thought it was one of the better shows I've ever been to.
> 
> I guess that's what happens when you Egotistico Fantastico landing in the chair next to you or Necro Butcher brawling with someone not two feet away from you. I've thought about picking up the DVD but the low ratings make me think that I might be better off leaving the memories alone.


----------



## Tarfu

Meteora2004 said:


> I can't believe how criminally underrated Final Battle 2007 is; it's an awesome show.


It's pretty mediocre. The main event Briscoes/AOTF tag is worth a watch, as is the #1 contenders match prior to it, but I wouldn't pay full price for the DVD (if that's saying anything). I got it for like $8 from Highpots.


----------



## Platt

smitlick said:


> *PWG - Kurt Russell Mania
> *
> The Young Bucks vs Paul London & Brian Kendrick
> ***1/2
> Better than i expected
> 
> Chris Hero vs Roderick Strong vs Rob Van Dam
> ***1/2
> Ok but nothing special.. The chair was a tad odd though
> 
> 
> 
> *Shimmer - Volume 26*
> 
> ~ First Full Shimmer Show for Me..
> 
> 1. Jetta vs Daffney
> **1/4
> Firstly since Jetta was in ROH in like 06 in the UK has she lost a few kilos? Second damn Lacey looks great. Shes retired yes?
> 
> 2. Rayna Von Tash vs Daizee Haze
> *3/4
> *
> 3. Four Corner Survival*
> Melanie Cruz vs Kellie Skater vs Jennifer Blake vs Jessie McKay
> **3/4
> Fantastic to see the aussie girls getting regular bookings with Shimmer
> 
> 4. Lexie Fyfe & Malia Hosaka vs Nikki Roxx & Ariel
> *1/2
> Awful
> 
> 5. Rain vs Tenille
> *3/4
> Even though Tenilles aussie, i can't look past the fact that shes awful in-ring
> 
> 6. Sara Del Rey & Amazing Kong vs Mercedes Martinez & Serena Deeb
> **1/2
> It was almost a really long squash... needed to be more competitive IMO
> 
> *7. Knockout or Submission Only*
> Wesna Busic vs Cheerleader Melissa
> ***1/2
> Good but the finish was sorta disappointing
> 
> *8. Shimmer Tag Team Titles Match*
> Ashley Lane & Nevaeh vs Portia Perez & Nicole Matthews
> **3/4
> Love the Ninjas theme music...and as usual Ashley looks great...
> *
> 9. Shimmer Title Match*
> MsChif vs LuFisto
> ***
> Is there a reason there's suddenly no commentary for this match?


Basically for some reason I didn't appear on the DVD when it went through the replication process and it was going to be too expensive to have a whole new run of DVDs produced so instead they released it without and put the version with on the next DVD as a bonus.


----------



## smitlick

Platt said:


> Basically for some reason I didn't appear on the DVD when it went through the replication process and it was going to be too expensive to have a whole new run of DVDs produced so instead they released it without and put the version with on the next DVD as a bonus.


Ah ok. Thats cool then.


----------



## KingKicks

TaylorFitz said:


> I didn't like this at all either. I was there live and just remember sitting there waiting for the match to pick up or get interesting. It never did. It really sort of just happened.


It was incredibly disappointing. Strong also seemed a little sloppy during it.



jawbreaker said:


> Never seen FB07, but the card looks underwhelming and I heard it was really disappointing. Are you sure 09 doesn't come close?


While I'd put Hero/Kingston over everything from FB07, I thought as a whole the card was alot better then 09. I always felt that from Davey/Marufuji onwards, 2007 was a damn enjoyable show.

The tables match from 2007 might be the worst Final Battle match ever though :side:


----------



## jawbreaker

The FWH from FB 04 disagrees with you.


----------



## seancarleton77

The Manhattan show and Evolve 3 look pretty good, especially ROH's show!


----------



## Meteora2004

Wow, I didn't realize there were people that HATED it. Maybe it helps that I was live for the Rising Above/FB07 doubleshot and the latter flowed and was paced so much better (aside from the tables match like Benjo said), but even watching it back on DVD I still enjoy it just as much, and I still think Davey/Marufuji is one of the overlooked matches from that year.


----------



## musdy

Just got DDT4, Threemendous II,SHIMMER VOL 10 & SHIMMER 1-2 Collectors Edition from RF video. Hopefully there are no problems since it's my first time ordering from them.


----------



## McQueen

musdy said:


> I hated Final Battle 07


Same...



TaylorFitz said:


> If Final Battle 2007 is the show where Chris Hero does his flips and taunts in the ring while Danielson and Aries beat up Morishima, jumps on top of everyone during the pin, scores the pin, and than celebrates like he actually did something


... aside from this. That was pretty funny. Honestly not to be super negative or anything I don't think i've ever had a harder time getting through an ROH show, and I have Black Friday Fallout.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I can at least watch BFF's main event. I'd have to be paid to watch Suffocation again.


----------



## McQueen

That Gauntlet match may be the most godawful 45 minutes in ROH History behind the 1st Anniversary show main event.

Thankfully Suffocation is one of like 4 2006 ROH Shows I never got.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Meh, I can stomach Jacobs vs. Nigel. It'll be included in my good shit archive once I get there, and I will be certain to include the cricket-churping finish of the Albright vs. Whitmer portion. That portion of the gauntlet fucking MURDERED the crowd with boredom.


----------



## McQueen

The only part I enjoyed was Jimmy's bitch win over Whitmer.


----------



## jawbreaker

The Last Stand is probably the worst ROH show I've ever sat all the way through. It sucks that my hometown only got two ROH shows, a long time ago, and they both sucked.


----------



## The REAL MP

Yeah but you got The Wire, so there's that.

It's not exactly a flattering portrayal of Balmer, but I think the idea is that it could be *any* inner-city in America. I'm from around St. Louis, so I can certainly relate.


----------



## musdy

I got a call from Robert Feinstein but it was cause they didn't have SHIMMER VOL 10. I was kinda worried.


----------



## Meteora2004

musdy said:


> I got a call from Robert Feinstein but it was cause they didn't have SHIMMER VOL 10. I was kinda worried.


lol ill pretend u said vol 18


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

jawbreaker said:


> The Last Stand is probably the worst ROH show I've ever sat all the way through. It sucks that my hometown only got two ROH shows, a long time ago, and they both sucked.


Tradition Continues had a great main event.


----------



## jawbreaker

I didn't enjoy it all that much. The 4CS before it was okay and AJ/Punk was good I guess (though nowhere near their matches at 2AS or AOB), but overall the show just seemed to me to be lacking. Much better than The Last Stand though.


----------



## Gooser

Boooooo on Russia


----------



## erikstans07

So verizon fios gave away the winner of the tv title tournament in the show description. It said "Davey Richards and Kenny King battle it out for the chance to face champion Eddie Edwards." Not word-for-word but it definitely said champion Eddie Edwards.


----------



## smitlick

*FIP - Third Anniversary Show*

1. Kenny King vs Seth Delay
**1/4
Rain looks amazing *drools*

2. Jigsaw vs Chasyn Rance
**

3. Lacey vs Daizee Haze vs Sara Del Rey
**

4. Hallowicked & Scott Commodity vs Irish Airborne
**1/2

*5. No Disqualification Match*
Gran Akuma vs The Necro Butcher
**1/2

6. Delirious vs Larry Sweeney
**3/4
The first 6 matches beside 1 had been started by someone already being in the ring and someone else coming out to challenge them... Honestly the worst first 6 matches to a card I've ever seen...

*7. FIP Florida Heritage Title Match*
Erick Stevens vs Jack Evans
***1/4

8. BxB Hulk & YAMATO vs Jay Briscoe & Roderick Strong
***1/2-***3/4
Surely Stevens vs Strong and Hulk/YAMATO vs Briscoe/Evans made more sense?

*9. Anything Goes Match*
The YRR vs Black Market
1/2
Started as 2 on 2... then 2 of the other YRR guys run down, then the Heartbreak Express run down and somehow the pins counted because Jason Blade pinned one of the Black Market even though he was one of the YRR who ran out.. 

In Conclusion the show made fuck all sense and was just fucking awful. Im fairly sure you can get the DG Tag on a DGUSA DVD so do that and avoid ever touching this fucking awful DVD. I feel ripped off having paid $3.


----------



## FITZ

That must have been a struggle to get through. The beginning of the card must have really dragged on, where the matches at least short?


----------



## smitlick

Yeah they were pretty short which was the only plus side.. I can't believe they put that together as an anniversary show.


----------



## -Mystery-

The Third Anniversary Show fucking owned.



> The first 6 matches beside 1 had been started by someone already being in the ring and someone else coming out to challenge them... Honestly the worst first 6 matches to a card I've ever seen...


That's how FIP works. Each match flows into the next.


----------



## KaijuFan

Finally got a payday that allowed me some entertainment funds so I nabbed Shimmer Vol. 26 and 27.

I thought 3rd Anniversary Show wasn't bad from a match quality stand point, like Mystery said, FIP almost always books matches that way.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH SoCal Showdown*

Colt Cabana and El Generico vs. Scott Lost and Scorpio Sky ***½

Anything Goes Match*
Erick Stevens vs. Necro Butcher **¾

Pick 6 Series*
Delirious vs. Roderick Strong ****

Pick 6 Series*
Tyler Black vs. Joey Ryan ***¼

Grudge Match*
Jerry Lynn vs. Kenny King ***½

Pick 6 Series*
Human Tornado vs. Kevin Steen ****

Non-Title Match*
Austin Aries vs. Jushin Thunder Liger ****½*

The Briscoes and The Young Bucks vs. The American Wolves and The Kings of Wrestling *****-****¼*

*I actually really enjoyed this show. Crowd was great from start to finish, alot of decent stuff all the way up to the main event which was just awesome.*

*ROH 8th Anniversary Show*

Brian Kendrick vs. Roderick Strong ****¼-***½
*
The Kings of Wrestling vs. The Bravado Brothers **¾*

*No Rules*
Necro Butcher and Eddie Kingston vs. Erick Stevens and Joey Ryan **½*

El Generico vs. Davey Richards ******

*ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. The Dark City Fight Club ***¼

Pick 6 Series Four Corner Survival*
Delirious vs. Kenny King vs. Steve Corino vs. Rasche Brown **½
*
Kevin Steen vs. Colt Cabana *N/A

ROH World Title Match*
Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black *****-****¼*

*For some reason this show flew by. Strong/Kendrick was a very enjoyable opener, KOW's squash was alot of fun, Davey/Generico was just awesome from start to finish and Aries/Black had the match they should of had at Final Battle.*​


----------



## Platt

BUY 3, GET 2 FREE RING OF HONOR DVD SALE

You can now get (2) free Ring of Honor DVD when you purchase (3). It is very important you read all of the directions below before placing your order as the instructions have changed with the new website:

1) You will receive (2) Free Ring of Honor DVD when you purchase (3). A total of (5) ROH DVD’s must be in your cart for this offer to become valid. There is a limit of one offer per order. This offer is valid on all DVD’s listed in this section: http://www.rohwrestling.com/store.php?sec=cat&cat=28.
2) If you want to take advantage of this offer multiple times, you must place multiple orders. Non ROH event DVD’s titles are not included in this sale. You may add other items to your order but they would not count towards the sale promotion.
3) When you add three Ring of Honor DVD’s to your cart the system will automatically deduct the lowest priced item from the total price.
4) Your free selection will be the lowest priced items you are buying.
5) This offer is good on all DVD’s listed under the “Ring of Honor DVD’s” section in the “Store” at www.rohwrestling.com.
6) If you have not created a new account on the website since we switched to the new ROHWrestling.com two weeks ago, you must create a new account. Log-in and passwords from the old site did not carry over to the news site.

Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Tuesday, April 26th at 10am EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.

NEW RING OF HONOR APPAREL

The following items are now available to order in the "New Release" or "ROH Apparel" sections at www.rohwrestling.com. 

-Kenny King T-Shirt
-"Skullkrusher" Rasche Brown T-Shirt
-ROH Trucker Cap


----------



## Maxx Hero

How does Rasche Brown get ROH apparel?


----------



## Andy362

*ROH Respect Is Earned Review*

The show opens with BJ Whitmer in the ring. He talks about how this company is Ring of Honor and that they let the wrestling do the talking so he doesn't want to waste any more time. He then makes an open challenge to anyone in the back, leading to ROH World Champion Takeshi Morishima coming out 

*ROH World Championship
Takeshi Morishima vs BJ Whitmer*

This match did exactly what it was supposed and that is introduce Morishima to any new viewers and make him look like a monster. It did exactly that as BJ Whitmer couldn't get him off his feet and took some great looking bumps in a short match. 
****

After the match, Nigel McGuinness came out to the ring and told Takeshi Morishima that he wanted a a shot at the ROH World Title. Bryan Danielson then made his way out to the ring and declared that if anybody deserved a shot at the title, it was him, a man that held the World Title for 15 months. Morishima and Danielson then stared each other down and began to beat down McGuinness! Danielson picked up the ROH World Title and This was an effective segment and introduced two of the main players in the company at the time. 

*Singles Match
Rocky Romero vs Naomichi Marufuji*

Really good, stiff match between these two and definitely the sort of match that ROH should have put on their first PPV because the style of these two is a lot different to what you see in the mainstream promotions. The match started off with Romero working on Marufuji's arm, trying to soften it up for his Armbar and Marufuji responds by working on Romero's leg, which leads to several cool spots. Marufuji gets the win when he blocks a kick from, delivers two of his own and then hits the Shiranui (Sliced Bread 2#).
****1/2
*

There is then an interview backstage with Larry Sweeney and Tank Toland. Sweeney talks about how he is the best agent in pro wrestling and Chris Hero and then announces he's got a new client, Sara Del Rey. Sweeney talks about how, you also get the services of the best athlete in wrestling, Tank Toland. Toland then introduces Bobby Dempsey and tells the audience that he is going to get Bobby Dempsey in shape and make him look like a ''Greek God''. He demands that Dempsey do some squats and he does so, as does Sara Del Rey. Toland tells Del Rey that she doesn't need to do what Dempsey is doing as the exercise is for men. Del Rey then bets Toland she can do more squats than him and the two have a squat challenge, while Demspey stops and is told that he is useless by Toland. This was a funny segment, I enjoyed it a lot.

We quickly go back to the ring where Bryan Danielson and Takeshi Morishima are beating down Nigel McGuinness. We are told by the announcers that McGuinness called Morishima and Danielson out. Before the next match begins, we are told that Danielson and Morishima vs McGuinness and KENTA has been booked for the main event of the evening. 


*ROH Tag Team Titles
The Briscoes vs Claudio Castagnoli and Matt Sydal*

Such an entertaining match here that has an insanely fast place is full of crazy spots. You barely get a chance to take a great spot in before they do another one. I can't even list them all here but The Briscoes get the win with a Springboard Doomsday Device. 
******

After the match, The Briscoes celebrate and Dave Prazak begins to talk about ROH's future events. He is interrupted Kevin Steen and El Generico. Steen asks when he and Generico are going to get their title shot and The Briscoes tell them to bring it now. Steen and Generico then head to the ring and brawl with The Briscoes before they are borken up by security (?).

*Singles Match
Delirious vs Roderick Strong*

Good match and has a much more methodical pace to begin with than the last match which I think was smart considering the last match. I think pacing is one of the main problems ROH can have at times. With all their great wrestling, they don't really give you a break and you can very easily get burnt out while watching one of their events. Luckily, this didn't have it. Roderick Strong eventually gets the win with the Gibson Driver.
****1/4*

After the match, Strong's No Remorse Corp team mates Davey Richards and Rocky Romero come out to the ring with part of a steel barricade. They position it and Strong then hits the Gibson Driver on Delirious onto it. At that point, Erick Stevens of The Resilience runs down to the ring and chases them off. 

Adam Pearce then cuts very good promo on ROH moving to PPV and talks about how BJ Whitmer will be plagued with the tag of being the first person ever to lose for the rest of his life. Hes goes over to talk to Whitmer as the segment ends.


*Dream Tag Match
KENTA and Nigel McGuinness vs Bryan Danielson and Takeshi Morishima*

Great match here with some completely different styles on display. All four men have great chemistry together. McGuinness hits. It is taped up by the medical team while Morishima and Danielson beat down Morishima in the ring. The finish comes when Danielson locks on the Cattle Mutilation and Morishima stops McGuinness from saving him by continually pummeling his injured arm.
****3/4*

After the match, Bryan Danielson picks up Morishima's belt and Morishima gives him a Backdrop Driver. McGuinness then picks up the belt and tries to give him it back but is levelled with a lariat by McGuinness in a good way to finish the show.

*Overall Rating: * A hell of a good PPV, with the wrestling definitely delivering and the booking also very good. The Briscoes/Castangoli and Sydal match probably stole the night as a whole because they did some crazy stuff that you don't often see in mainstream wrestling but every match was very good and did a job. * 8.5/10 *


----------



## Platt

Maxx Hero said:


> How does Rasche Brown get ROH apparel?


Cos he's awesome.


----------



## just1988

*ROH - 8th Anniversary Show*

Brian Kendrick Vs. Roderick Strong ***1/2

The Bravado Brothers Vs. The Kings of Wrestling **

*No Rules Match*
Eddie Kingston & Necro Butcher Vs. Erick Young & Joey Ryan of The Embassy *1/2

Davey Richards Vs. El Generico ***1/2

*ROH World Tag Team Titles Match*
The Briscoes (c) Vs. Dark City Fight Club **3/4

*Four Corner Survival Match for the #4 spot in the Pick 6 Series*
Kenny King Vs. Delirious Vs. Skullcrusher Rasche Brown Vs. Steve Corino **1/2

*Grudge Match*
Colt Cabana Vs. Kevin Steen **1/2

*ROH World Title Match with 3 Judges (Jim Cornette, Kenny King & Roderick Strong)*
Austin Aries (c) Vs. Tyler Black ***3/4​


----------



## FITZ

Those are some of the lowest ratings I've seen from the show. 

I personally loved everything about Black/Aries and Generico/Richards. I don't think I would go anything lower than 4* for each.


----------



## brandeito

same here i easily thought tyler vs a double was 4 and 3 quarter stars


----------



## Saint Dick

*Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong* (The Big Bang) - ****
Awesome except for the finish and Black breaking up submission attempts. Minor overkill towards the end too but overall it was excellent.

*Davey Richards vs. El Generico* (8th Anniversary Show) - ****
Beautifully worked with strong emphasis on Generico's character. Props to them for not trying to overdo it with a million false finishes.


----------



## Caponex75

Black breaking up submissions made sense imo. He wanted to beat Strong and those were the times he was easy pray. Him stopping Aries from eliminating him made sense as well. Honestly, everything in that match was pretty prefect. I'm perplexed I am that only one that has really given it ****1/2


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

The following master copy out of print ROH DVDs are now available on ebay. I'm giving away free DVDs to the winners to help me clear up space on my DVD racks. More details on the auctions.

All Star Extravaganza II [12/4/2004] - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220595862623&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Death Before Dishonor III [6/18/2005] - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220595863364&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

The Homecoming [7/23/2005] - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220595864033&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Punk: The Final Chapter [8/13/2005] - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220595865129&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Vendetta [11/5/2005] - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220595865639&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Final Battle 2005 [12/17/2005] - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220595866218&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Hell Freezes Over [1/14/2006] - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220595866677&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Fifth Year Festival: Liverpool [3/3/2007] - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220595867357&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Supercard of Honor II [3/31/2007] - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220595867823&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Driven 2007 2 Disc Collector's Edition [6/23/2007] - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220595868611&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Proving Ground 2008 [1/11/2008] - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220595869107&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Death Before Dishonor VI [8/2/2008] - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220595869778&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

7th Anniversary Show [3/21/2009] - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220595870585&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## Saint Dick

*Brian Kendrick vs. Roderick Strong* (8th Anniversary Show) - ***1/4
Nice showcase for Strong. Some of the chops were fucking sick.



Caponex75 said:


> Black breaking up submissions made sense imo. He wanted to beat Strong and those were the times he was easy pray. Him stopping Aries from eliminating him made sense as well. Honestly, everything in that match was pretty prefect. I'm perplexed I am that only one that has really given it ****1/2


I guess I can understand him stopping Aries from eliminating Strong because he wanted to beat him but what about him stopping Strong from eliminating Aries? I'm pretty sure Strong had Aries in the Boston Crab center ring and Black broke it up.

And the finish was plain bad. Otherwise I loved it.


----------



## Caponex75

Could see I wasn't really understanding with what I was putting down. 

Black would go after Strong while he had submissions on Aries because he was vulnerable to damn near anything in them. He would go out of his way to try to eliminate Strong to prove a point and it would only be sensible to save him in such moments if it meant proving to everyone that he could actually beat Strong. 

Aries one was pretty obvious as he really was the same way and he wanted to beat the guy that beat him for his soulmate(The ROH World title). Strong having Tyler beat with the Gibson driver and Aries breaking it up made SO much sense despite Aries sneaky character. Really fantastic storytelling throughout the match and the finish fucked up my rating. I honestly have problems with people breaking up possible eliminations but all those in that match up made total sense.


----------



## Saint Dick

idk man, never thought about it that way but retaining the world title should have been more important to Black than proving he could beat Strong.


----------



## Caponex75

Well he is a face champion and the thing a face champion wants to do is prove that there shouldn't be any doubts about him what so ever. It didn't help that Strong has rubbed in his face that Black cannot beat him decisively at all while Strong has proven two times(At Eye of the storm and at From the Ashes) already that he can beat Tyler legit. That's why the NYC main event is such a big deal because if Strong ends him, Roddy will finally be the man while if Black beats him....he can finally say that he has truly proven his detractors wrong. Really hard to tell main event especially with Richards possibly preying on the survivor of the match.


----------



## Saint Dick

I guess but Tyler could of let Strong eliminate Aries and then try to prove he could beat him. Aries saving Black still seems weird to me.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH on HDNet - 6/6/09 - Episode 12*

*ROH World Title - Four Corner Survival Match*
Jerry Lynn vs Austin Aries vs Tyler Black vs Bryan Danielson
***3/4-****
Pretty good for a TV Match from ROH..


----------



## erikstans07

smitlick said:


> *ROH on HDNet - 6/6/09 - Episode 12*
> 
> *ROH World Title - Four Corner Survival Match*
> Jerry Lynn vs Austin Aries vs Tyler Black vs Bryan Danielson
> ***3/4-****
> *Pretty good for a TV Match from ROH..*


They've had a ton of awesome TV matches. I guess you're still going through them all?


----------



## Caponex75

Ownage™ said:


> I guess but Tyler could of let Strong eliminate Aries and then try to prove he could beat him. Aries saving Black still seems weird to me.


As I said before, Tyler was trying to beat Strong anyway possible....going after him when he has the chance is pretty much the prefect time to take advantage of him.

Aries wanted to beat Black. He has even stated that before. Aries wanted to beat Black or eliminate Strong so that way it come to the two of them that way he could prove it was a fluke. Strong beating Black would of been a fork in his plans had all that happened.


----------



## Saint Dick

Caponex75 said:


> As I said before, Tyler was trying to beat Strong anyway possible....going after him when he has the chance is pretty much the prefect time to take advantage of him.
> 
> Aries wanted to beat Black. He has even stated that before. Aries wanted to beat Black or eliminate Strong so that way it come to the two of them that way he could prove it was a fluke. Strong beating Black would of been a fork in his plans had all that happened.


If Tyler really wanted to prove he could legit beat Strong it would've made more sense for him to let Strong eliminate Aries and then settle it one on one. Anyways, it's not a big deal. I don't wanna nitpick about it, I'll probably watch the match again at some point and see how I feel.


----------



## Platt

Ebay shill lots of indys for sale http://shop.ebay.co.uk/platt222/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686


----------



## The REAL MP

Open the Fearless Gate went out today. Close to FOUR months after it was taped...

Also, to correct something I said earlier: I emailed Highspots last week and they said PWG As the Worm Turns should be shipping sometime this week. So (hopefully) not early to mid May like I had heard secondhand.


----------



## Meteora2004

It was taped on 1/23, so it was only about three months; still, that's the main problem with DVD-based companies having pay-per-views.


----------



## FITZ

DGUSA takes forever to get their DVDs out. By the time the DVD comes out I barley have any idea what the show was about as they already had a bunch of shows after it. 

And I just say this, I figured the IWC needs to band together to get Nigel a title match...

http://polldaddy.com/poll/3111102/


----------



## smitlick

erikstans07 said:


> They've had a ton of awesome TV matches. I guess you're still going through them all?


yep... slowly making my way through it plus i still have all of the ROH stuff from Final Countdown Tour onwards to get through plus i had this lying around which i finally finished last night.


*FIP - Fallout 2008*

1. Shawn Osbourne vs CJ O'Doyle
*3/4

2. The Lifeguards vs The Dark City Fight Club
**

3. Chasyn Rance vs Nooie Lee
*3/4

4. Damien Wayne & Rex Sterling vs The British Lions
**

*5. Number One Contenders Match*
Erick Stevens vs Tyler Black
***1/2

*6. Shimmer Title Match*
MsChif vs Rain
**1/4

*7. FIP World Heavyweight Title Match*
Go Shiozaki vs Roderick Strong
***1/2-***3/4
Massively disappointing.

*8. FIP Tag Team Title Match*
Kenny King & Jason Blade vs The Briscoe Brothers
***14

*9. FIP Florida Heritage Title Match*
Sal Rinauro vs Chris Jones
**3/4


----------



## FITZ

Sounds like you just need to give up on FIP. It's clearly not for you after seeing some of the ratings you've been giving out. 

I've been working my way through ROH Crowning a Champion and the undercard matches are tough to watch at times. It can be fun to watch one or two of them but there are only so many 5 minute spot fests that you can enjoy in a row.


----------



## smitlick

TaylorFitz said:


> Sounds like you just need to give up on FIP. It's clearly not for you after seeing some of the ratings you've been giving out.
> 
> I've been working my way through ROH Crowning a Champion and the undercard matches are tough to watch at times. It can be fun to watch one or two of them but there are only so many 5 minute spot fests that you can enjoy in a row.


Your response to me suggests you believe im underrating a lot of the stuff but to be perfectly honest a majority of the matches are just plain awful.


----------



## FITZ

I haven't seen most of the stuff. 

I've seen a few FIP shows from 2007/2008 and they really haven't done much for me either. I just know that a lot of people are really high on the company and you don't seem to be enjoying the stuff at all.


----------



## smitlick

TaylorFitz said:


> I haven't seen most of the stuff.
> 
> I've seen a few FIP shows from 2007/2008 and they really haven't done much for me either. I just know that a lot of people are really high on the company and you don't seem to be enjoying the stuff at all.


I just had a look at most of the ratings and tbh most that have reviewed seem to think similar of FIP and that they have awful undercards with a few ***+ to finish the show... Very hit & miss it seems.


----------



## FITZ

I know what you mean, I hear a lot of praise for the shows than look at reviews and see that they were mostly one match cards. They can be fun to watch at times but I've found there are a ton of other companies that I'm better off watching that FIP in my limited viewing time of the company.


----------



## Brandenthesmark

ROH - 8th Anniversary Show

Brian Kendrick Vs. Roderick Strong ***

The Bravado Brothers Vs. The Kings of Wrestling **

No Rules Match
Eddie Kingston & Necro Butcher Vs. Erick Young & Joey Ryan of The Embassy **

Davey Richards Vs. El Generico ***1/2

ROH World Tag Team Titles Match
The Briscoes (c) Vs. Dark City Fight Club **3/4

Four Corner Survival Match for the #4 spot in the Pick 6 Series
Kenny King Vs. Delirious Vs. Skullcrusher Rasche Brown Vs. Steve Corino **1/2

Grudge Match
Colt Cabana Vs. Kevin Steen **1/2 It did a good job for the storyline

ROH World Title Match with 3 Judges (Jim Cornette, Kenny King & Roderick Strong)
Austin Aries (c) Vs. Tyler Black ****

Overrall it was a good show 7.5/10 but I did expect it to be better since it was their Anniversary show I enjoyed Aries vs Richards and The Omega Effect more then this show


----------



## Brandenthesmark

Aries vs Richards
1. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The House of Truth **
2. Pick 6 Series Match: (2) Tyler Black vs. (6) Claudio Castagnoli ***
3. Erick Stevens & Joey Ryan vs. The Super Smash Bros.**3/4
4. Pick 6 Series Match: (3) Kenny Omega vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima ***1/2 Ending was Weird 
5. Kenny King & Rhett Titus vs. Colt Cabana & Delirious **1/2
6. Pick 6 Series Match: (1) Roderick Strong vs. Chris Hero ***
7. The Young Bucks vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico ****1/4 great match almost MOTN
8. ROH World Title Match: Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards ****1/2 MOTN
8.75/10 only problem was that the the commentary volume needs to be turned down

ROH the Omega Effect
1. The Young Bucks vs. The Flatliners **1/4

2. Four Corner Survival
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Colt Cabana vs. Grizzly Redwood vs. Delirious **1/4

3. Rhett Titus and Kenny King vs. The Super Smash Brothers **1/2

4. El Generico vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima ****1/4

5. Pick 6 Series Match:
Tyler Black (3) vs. Roderick Strong (2) **** I didn't mind the ending it was good for the storyline

6. Erick Stevens and Joey Ryan vs. The Briscoes **1/2

7. Pick 6 Series Match
Chris Hero (1) vs. Kevin Steen ***1/2

8. ROH World Title Match
Austin Aries vs. Kenny Omega ****1/2
8.75/10 I thought this show was just as good as Aries vs Richards I may have enjoyed it a little more but both shows were great


----------



## Sephiroth

Have you guys heard about the Chikara game? CHIKARA: Rudo Resurrection


----------



## erikstans07

Sephiroth said:


> Have you guys heard about the Chikara game? CHIKARA: Rudo Resurrection


www.chikaravideogame.com if you guys wanna see the teaser.


----------



## jawbreaker

I'll wait until I have some actual concrete information to say anything about this.


----------



## F5uits

I kinda think the Chikara game will end up being something like a 2D platformer that could be downloaded on XBOX Live and things like that, if it's not just a storyline. But with the comic book influence I definitely wouldn't put it past Chikara for a platformer. Could be cool, although I'm sure we would all love a legit wrestling game.


----------



## erikstans07

jawbreaker said:


> I'll wait until I have some actual concrete information to say anything about this.


Me too. I'm actually wondering if it's even a wrestling game.


----------



## Sephiroth

Most likely a Final Fight/Streets of Rage clone.


----------



## WillTheBloody

*From Chikara101*:



> *CHIKARA* has partnered with some like-minded gaming trailblazers to create "*Rudo Resurrection*," a new video game currently in pre-production, set for release later this year! This story-driven game takes full advantage of the ever-deepening CHIKARA mythology, and features the macabre *UltraMantis Black* as he re-animates characters from *CHIKARA*'s storied past. We're proud to announce "*Rudo Resurrection*" is coming to multiple gaming platforms in 2010, and more information about this highly-anticipated project will follow, but for now, we want to confirm that the *first three playable characters* in the game will be none other than Fire Ant, Soldier Ant and Green Ant of *The Colony*!


Doesn't sound like a traditional wrestling game. Sounds like someone was a Chikara fan and decided to create a game with their characters as a backdrop. I could easily be wrong, but that's how it sounds to me. Probs gonna be 360 DLC Indy and PSN title, perhaps iPhone. It'll (hopefully) not completely suck and get people into the product. Hopefully.




Somewhat on topic, for puro fans on the fence about King of Trios:



Spoiler: King of Trios Spoilers



Daisuke Sekimoto spent the weekend no-selling 630 Sentons and tossing midgets like paper cups at a family reunion. He landed a double German Suplex on Night 1 and a triple German on Night 2. He faced Claudio on Night 3. Also, the Osaka Pro guys were supposedly wicked, especially in their match against F.I.S.T.


----------



## jawbreaker

I'm trying to make it to the KOT DVD release unspoiled, so for my benefit, on't respond to Will's spoilers without spoiler tags, please.


----------



## erikstans07

jawbreaker said:


> I'm trying to make it to the KOT DVD release unspoiled, so for my benefit, on't respond to Will's spoilers without spoiler tags, please.


Seconded.


----------



## KaijuFan

Thirded. 

Finally got my Shimmer and PWG resend DVDs in the mail, and this time they're not broken!

Gotta love Highspots for caring enough to mail replacements.


----------



## KingKicks

http://www.rohwrestling.com/news/april-28th-videowire/


----------



## will94

Benjo™;8361358 said:


> http://www.rohwrestling.com/news/april-28th-videowire/


The Briscoes always provide the most unintentionally hilarious promos. I can't wait for ROH to return to Man-ass, Virginy next week.:lmao


----------



## musdy

> Enter the code "Bobby Fish" in the special instructions when you order in the www.EVOLVEwrestling.com Store or say it if you call 267-519-9744 and we'll give you this incredible deal:
> 
> Get the DVDs of "EVOLVE 1: Ibushi vs. Richards" and "EVOLVE 2: Hero vs. Hidaka" for just $25!!! That's only $12.50 a disc for two of the hottest shows of the year with must see main events. In addition to that, we will fully refund your shipping charge. This means for a flat rate of just $25 you will get the first two EVOLVE events on DVD.


Sounds like an ok deal.


----------



## KYSeahawks

Just watchin some 2009 ROH really trying to get back into ROH and decided to start where I left off and checked out 2 matches from Motor City Madness I dont know how the rest of the card was but the 2 matches I saw where pretty good until the endings.

ROH Motor City Madness 2009

Tyler Black vs Jerry Lynn-***3/4 
Started out kind of slow but once we got the sequence on the floor the match started to pick up and really had me intrigued even tho I knew the ending.I was really impressed with this match 

ROH Tag Team Titles Match
American Wolves vs Steenerico(c)-****
Really could feel the hate between these teams this really was good tag team wrestling never really seemed dull the only downside to this match was the ending after all they did for that to be the ending is kind of ridiculous.I am excited to see some more of the Wolves vs Steenerico fued now.

These are downloaded matches I am watching tho but hey funds are low so you gotta do what you gotta do.But really excited to see how 2009 ROH was


----------



## V1 Dante

Samoa Joe vs CM Punk 2 - greatest match of all time. *****


----------



## Platt

> TAKE 25% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!
> You can now save 25% Off your next order on almost all items listed on the ROH website with no minimum purchase. This sale includes DVD’s, tickets, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD’s you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> To redeem your 25% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: weekend into the box marked Discount Code when you are going thru the checkout process. You must then hit the “submit” button to the right of the code in order to attach the discount to the order.
> 
> Sale ends Monday, May 3rd at 9 AM EST!!! DVD Subscription packages and shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.
> 
> You can combine the 25% off sale with the ticket sale listed below!!!
> 
> $5 OFF TICKETS FOR LIVE ROH EVENTS!!!
> 
> All Ring of Honor tickets are now on sale for $5 off the regular price. This includes general admission & reserved seating. Discounts have already been made on the website so you don’t need a special sale code for this part of the sale. This sale includes the following events:
> 
> -5/7 Manassas, VA
> -5/8 New York, NY
> -5/21 Philadelphia, PA
> -5/22 Philadelphia, PA
> -6/18 Hamburg, NY
> -6/19 Toronto, Ontario
> -7/23 Collinsville, IL
> -7/24 Chicago Ridge, IL
> -9/10 Plymouth, MA
> -10/15 Dayton, OH
> -11/12 Dearborn, MI
> 
> AS A BONUS YOU CAN ALSO USE THE 25% OFF DISCOUNT LISTED ABOVE TO SAVE EVEN MORE MONEY ON YOUR TICKET PURCHASE. Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Sale ends Monday, May 3rd at 9 AM EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> NEW DVD RELEASES
> 
> The following items are now available to order in the “New Releases” section at www.rohwrestling.com:
> 
> Epic Encounter III- Mississauga, Ontario 3/20/10 (DVD)
> 
> Features a must see main event with Davey Richards vs. Kenny Omega; Chris Hero vs. El Generico; Steve Corino vs. Colt Cabana, a gigantic 8 Man Tag Team Match; plus more.
> 1. House of Truth vs. The Flatliners
> 2. Kevin Steen vs. Player Dos
> 3. Petey Williams vs. Eddie Edwards
> 4. Tyler Black, Jay Briscoe, “Skullkrusher” Rasche Brown, & Tyson Dux vs. Austin Aries, Kenny King, Rhett Titus, & Adam Pearce
> 5. Steve Corino vs. Colt Cabana
> 6. Pick 6 Series Match: (3) Chris Hero vs. El Generico
> 7. Kenny Omega vs. Davey Richards
> 
> Gold Rush- Dearborn, MI 3/19/10 (DVD)
> 
> ROH World Champion Tyler Black & World Tag Team Champions Jay and Mark Briscoe battle Chris Hero, Davey Richards, and World TV Champion Eddie Edwards in six man tag team action.
> 1. “Skullcrusher” Rasche Brown vs. Rhett Titus
> 2. Pick 6 Series: (5) Kenny King vs. Tyson Dux
> 3. Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs. Player Dos & Pee Wee
> 4. Petey Williams vs. Austin Aries
> 5. Colt Cabana & El Generico vs. The House of Truth
> 6. Pick 6 Series: Kenny Omega vs. (1) Roderick Strong
> 7. ROH World Champion Tyler Black & World Tag Team Champions Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Chris Hero, Davey Richards, and World TV Champion Eddie Edwards
> 
> WWE Wrestlemania XXVI Collectors Edition (3 Disc Set)
> 
> WWE “WrestleMania XXVI” from March 28, 2010 at the University of Phoenix Stadium in Glendale, Arizona.
> 
> 1. Unified Tag Team Title Match: Big Show & Miz vs. John Morrison & R-Trut
> 2. Triple Threat Match:h Randy Orton vs. Ted DiBiase vs. Cody Rhodes
> 3. Money In The Bank Ladder Match: Christian vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Kane vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. Jack Swagger vs. MVP vs. Matt Hardy vs. Evan Bourne vs. Drew McIntyre vs. Kofi Kingston
> 4. Triple H vs. Sheamus
> 5. CM Punk vs. Rey Mysterio
> 6. No Holds Barred Match: Mr. McMahon vs. Bret Hart
> 7. World Title Match: Chris Jericho vs. Edge
> 8. Divas Tag Team Match: Mickie James, Kelly Kelly, Eve, Gail Kim & Beth Phoenix vs. Michelle McCool, Maryse, Layle, Alicia Fox & Vickie Guerrero
> 9. WWE Title Match: Batista vs. John Cena
> 10. Career vs. Streak: Shawn Michaels vs. The Undertaker
> 
> Bonus: 2010 WWE Hall of Fame Ceremony
> 
> NEW RING OF HONOR DVD PREORDERS:
> -From The Ashes- Phoenix, AZ 3/26/10 (DVD)
> -Phoenix Rising- Phoenix, AZ 3/27/10 (DVD)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -The Big Bang- Charlotte, NC 4/3/10 (DVD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Two more horrible covers.


----------



## KingCrash

I wonder if anyone even looks at those before giving the OK.


----------



## KingKicks

Once again, don't mind the back of the covers but the front are just awful.


----------



## Sephiroth

They should have saved that Big Bang cover for when London goes back to ROH and wears a spacesuit


----------



## The REAL MP

Bah, I think they're alright. Not great or anything, but certainly an improvement over the more recent ones (SoCal, Gold Rush). Phoenix Rising is actually kind of cool.


----------



## jawbreaker

Yeah, by ROH standards those covers aren't bad at all.


----------



## WillTheBloody

jawbreaker said:


> Yeah, by ROH standards those covers aren't bad at all.


Agreed. They're still pretty weak when compared to PWG's sleek simplicity and Chikara's comic book mimicry, but they don't outright offend me with bad crops and blend jobs like previous covers.


----------



## seabs

*They're not as bad as some they've put out this year. Interesting to see that they made the Lucha main event from the PPV a bonus match.*


----------



## CM Skittle

I'm glad the lucha match isn't officially an ROH main event because if it was that would have been the worst ROH main event ever!


----------



## KaijuFan

CM Skittle said:


> I'm glad the lucha match isn't officially an ROH main event because if it was that would have been the worst ROH main event ever!



I believe that goes to Special K vs Da Hit Squad, SAT, Mikey Whipwreck, Trinity & Divine Storm from One Year Anniversary.


----------



## McQueen

I second that. That match is officially the worst match i've ever seen.


----------



## GuerrillaOfHonor

I also agree with that. After the awesome 3 way and a great title match we got that overbooked crapfest


----------



## smitlick

picked up Phoenix Rising & Big Bang... tbh i dont really mind the look of either cover compared to the rest of 2010s releases.


----------



## FITZ

PWG Reason for the Season

So this was the show that got me really into indy wrestling (or at least into stuff other than Ring of Honor) and I felt I needed to go back and see how it held up now that I've seen a shitload of other stuff. I also noticed there were no reviews for the show in the Star Ratings thread so I figured I could help out there.

*Scorpio Sky, Quicksilver and Los Rojos Locos vs. Disco Machine, Top Gun Talwar, Charles Mercury, and Chris Bosh
*
"Hey! No Man!" These words were spoken by Chris Bosh as one of the Rojos Locos was jumping over the top rope onto Bosh and the rest of his team. That moment pretty much sums up how much fun this match was. Some good looking moves and funny moments. Lots of fun and a good length of around 11 or 12 minutes. Very good opener, not as spotty as what PWG does today but that might not be a bad thing.
***


*Puma vs. Brad Bradley* 

I liked what they were trying to do, Puma going after the arm of Bradley while Bradley sticks to his power offense. Unfortunatley so much of Bradley's offense involves his arm so he just looked silly delivery forearms with his bad arm, which to his credit he did sell. Some better offense out of Bradley would have made this much more enjoyable. Still wasn't bad though.
**
*
AJ Styles vs. Rocky Romero
*
Just and insane match. Really intense stuff and you got the impression that there was some serious heat between them. This was the match that sold me on PWG and it still remains pretty damn amazing. I'll have to drop my rating a little but because there were a few sloppy spots but I feel the, "How did they do that?" moments more than made up for a few bad looking moves. Still a great match and will remain one of my favorite PWG matches. 
****

*
Colt Cabana vs. Excalibur vs. Babi Slymm*

I'll give this one some credit in that the match had some decent psychology and story telling in it, with Slymm and Cabana dominating the match and trying to show each other up. While they did all that stuff right it didn't make for that exciting of a match. It was really a pretty basic match that didn't do much to stand out. 
*3/4


*Joey Ryan vs. Scott Lost*

There were some things about this match that I really liked. It had a great sequence where Lost attempted Joey's finishing move (swinging neck breaker off the middle rope) only to have Ryan reverse it and hit Lost with his own signature elbow drop. It had its moments but there were times when I sort of lost interest, it was almost like they were just out there wrestling at the same pace doing moves without trying to string anything together. 

It's hard to explain really, all I can say is that the match happened but I don't remember anything about it even though I just finished watching it. I couldn't summarize it without going into play by play mode. 

Flashes of being good but overall a disappointment. 
**1/2


*Super Dragon vs. CM Punk*

Match was pretty much set up around Punk being an asshole and getting Super Dragon more and more pissed off while he was getting his ass kicked by Punk. Whether it be the slaps to the face saying, "Fuck me up bitch." or Punk Curb Stomping Super Dragon the match set up worked. Punk was getting heat and you couldn't wait for Dragon to kill him. I also loved that any experienced wrestling fan would think this was destined for a time limit draw, which turned out not be the case. 

Fantastic match here. Well worth a watch.
****1/4


*Samoa Joe and Ricky Reyes vs. Bryan Danielson and Christopher Daniels*

With all the talent in this match you had to be expecting something good ad you got that with this match. Good selling by Danielson as he took a lot of punishment but wouldn't give up and kept on fighting and asking Joe if that was all he had. Good pace and everything as executed well. 
***3/4 


_Loser Leaves Town Cage Match for the PWG Title _
*Adam Pearce (c) vs. Frankie Kazarian
*
Real old school type match. They had been feuding for a while and this was the feud ender. You got the sense that these guys really had some heat with other and it was wrestled very well. Not the most exciting of matches but it was refreshing to see an indy match worked like this. 
***1/2

Overall a really great show. A little over 2 and half hours and tons of quality matches. Great production 2. They had the standard hard camera and a hand held that was on the apron, which really put you right into the ring during the matches. If 2 of the better matches weren't already on Sells Out Volume 1 it would be something that I would recommend to everyone.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Pearce vs. Kazarian is absolutely atrocious and that's being generous. No heat, BORING, and then in the closing minutes it just goes even more downhill. Negative stars for certain.


----------



## Sephiroth

That describes every Pearce match. Even that fucking overrated piece of shit match with Albright at DbD VI


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

That had monster heat though.


----------



## jawbreaker

superdupersonic said:


> Pearce vs. Kazarian is absolutely atrocious and that's being generous. No heat, BORING, and then in the closing minutes it just goes even more downhill. Negative stars for certain.


That match was awesome when I watched it while listening to the Suicide Machines. Probably because the music made it seem much more exciting than it really was.

Also, SD/Punk was great when set to Never Mind the Bollocks.


----------



## FITZ

Evolve 1 

I picked up the first 2 shows last night and figured I should get to watching them as soon as possible so I don't get too many unopened DVDs on my room. I'm not going to lie, I'm also looking forward to seeing myself in the front row as well. 

Kyle O'Reilly vs. Bobby Fish

A really good match for 6 minutes and a perfect choice for the first ever Evolve match as I feel it really shows what Evolve is trying to do. Stiff stuff and at times it honestly looked like they were just fighting each other. 
***


Chuck Taylor vs. Cheech

I just want to point out the greatness that has been Chuck Taylor's booking in Evolve. Here he is in a tryout match and by show three he would end up in the main event.This had some good back and forth stuff that didn't see them go crazy with the ending. Another solid match, a step below the first but not bad at all. 
**

Arik Cannon vs. Ricochet

A great clash in styles and this was just a sprint from beginning to end. I loved Ricochet's flashy offense only to see Cannon just hit him with some devastating move. Another great short match, Really liking the flow to the show so far.
***


Dark City Fight Club vs. Areoform

Who needs tag? I have no idea what they were thinking when they wrestled this match the commentators even said that someone should make a tag. Nobody had a clue what was going on. Areform wasn't good in this match at all and I'm not a DCFC fan at all. Not good.
*1/4

Niya vs. Mercedes Martinez 

SQUASH! Sort of fun for about a minute I guess. Don't see what the point of it was in all honesty. 
1/2*


Brad Allen vs. Silas Young

So they start out throwing bombs at each other at the crazy pace of the other matches. They go at each other like that for a while until Allen takes a brutal bump when he hits his face on the floor after a moonsault. From that spot on things start to take a more serious and personal. I liked how they picked up the intensity for the last few minutes. This was much better on DVD than I remember it being in person. 
***



Jimmy Jacobs vs. Ken Doane

As much as I hate to admit it I was bored with the match. I have no idea what they were going for in this one but it didn't work. Doane had such a long headlock that Randy Orton would have been proud to call his own. It was just hard to watch. Jimmy Jacobs on the mic is so much better than Jimmy Jacobs in the ring. His heel promo against Tommy Dreamer was so much better than the actual match. 
*1/2 

And the funniest segment of the night happened with Doane storming out of the rec center after the match. He was still in his wrestling gear, it was January. 


Chris Dickinson vs. Johnny Gargano 

Pretty good stuff but nothing that you've never seen before. They were stiff and Dickinson screamed a lot. Good for what it was. Fun to watch but if you've seen a few indy shows before you've probably seen this exact match. A few good moments make it a decent watch. 
**1/4



TJP vs. Munenori Sawa

Damn, this was an incredible match. Everything that we were expecting when Evolve first started up. Hard hitting with great technical stuff thrown in. I think they went out there with the goal of convincing everyone that wrestling is real; and they came pretty damn close.
****


Akuma's Army vs. Team Frightning

Kind of out of place on the card, or at least Frightmare and Hallowicked were, but the match itself was still lots of fun. I don't watch much Chikara so I don't know how different this was from what they normally do. Good spots but nothing too crazy or dangerous, which isn't necessarily a bad thing. Considering the matches it was put between I think it served it's purpose, a less intense but still a very good match.
***


Kota Ibushi vs. Davey Richards

They beat the shit out of each other and it was awesome. There really isn't much else to say. 
****1/4


This was a great show. A about 2 hours and 15 minutes and there were a ton of quality matches. Even the matches with low ratings weren't terrible because they were kept short. A great start from a company that I hope can keep going strong.


----------



## TheAce

> Interesting to see that they made the Lucha main event from the PPV a bonus match.


Common sense really. I would've been scratching my head if this was the main on the DVD release.


----------



## KingCrash

*IWA-MS – 2007 Chris Candido Memorial Cup*


*Night One*

*IWA-MS Light Heavyweight Title*
Brandon Thomaselli vs. Metal Master - ** 

*IWA-MS Heavyweight Title*
Chuck Taylor vs. Devon Moore - ***

Michael Elgin & Ash vs. Naptown Dragons (Drake Younger & Scotty Vortekz) - *** 

Doug Basham & Damaja vs. Silas Young & Dysfunction - * 

2.0 (Jagged & Shane Matthews) vs. North Star Express (Darin Corbin & Ryan Cruz) - ***

B.J. Whitmer & Davey Richards vs. BLK OUT (Sabian & Joker) - *** 

The Iron Saints (Sal & Vito Thomaselli) vs. Havana Pitbulls (Ricky Reyes & Rocky Romero) - ***1/4

Axl Rotten & Mickie Knuckles vs. Z-Barr & Ricky Morton - *

Up in Smoke (Cheech & Cloudy) vs. Team PWG (Super Dragon & El Generico) - ***1/2 - ***3/4

The Rottweilers (Homicide & Low Ki) vs. Matt Sydal & Josh Abercrombie - **1/2

*
Night Two*

Up in Smoke vs. 2.0 - ***1/4

The Iron Saints vs. Ash & Michael Elgin - **3/4

Doug Basham & Damaja vs. Axl Rotten & Mickie Knuckles - DUD

Davey Richards & B.J. Whitmer vs. The Rottweilers - ***1/2

Ricky Morton vs. Z-Barr - DUD

Devon Moore vs. Metal Master - * 

Drake Younger, Sabian, Ryan Cruz & Silas Young vs. Vortekz, Joker, Darin Corbin & Dysfunction - **1/2

The Iron Saints vs. Doug Basham & Damaja - **

Up in Smoke vs. Davey Richards & B.J. Whitmer - ***1/4

*IWA Heavyweight Title*
Chuck Taylor vs. Tank - * 

Super Dragon, Rocky Romero & Ricky Reyes vs. El Generico, Josh Abercrombie & Matt Sydal - ***1/2
*
Candido Cup Final/IWA Tag Team Titles*
The Iron Saints vs. Up in Smoke - ***​


----------



## The REAL MP

FIFTY PERCENT sale at ROH. Holy shit.

Unfortunately they seem to have taken down the two newest pre-orders (Phoenix Rising and Big Bang), which really pisses me off.

EDIT: From the Ashes as well (already pre-ordered that one though).


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

They do have the Cross the Line Vol. 3 pack though, which I'm told is WIDESCREEN.


----------



## erikstans07

That cross the line pack looks awesome. Too bad they don't have genesis instead of against all odds though.


----------



## Sephiroth

Hey McQueen, we're going to Bragging Rights. Mark your calendar.


----------



## McQueen

Thats in September isn't it? I was thinking of going to that actually, haven't been to a wrestling show since Battle of St. Paul.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I'd rather you guys save your $$$ for Atlanta next year.


----------



## Meteora2004

I was gonna wait till Saturday to pick up FB09 and 8AS, but thanks to the sale I snagged those along with All Star Extravaganza for $35.45 shipped.


----------



## Maxx Hero

McQueen said:


> Thats in September isn't it? I was thinking of going to that actually, haven't been to a wrestling show since Battle of St. Paul.


Why don't you check out the F1RST shows downtown?


----------



## Pablo Escobar

Nice Sale. Too bad i Wrestlemania 26 is sold out. 


I picked up:

the Best of Samoa Joe vol 1 
Best of CM Punk Vol 3 
Night of Champions
Night of Grudges
Round Robin Challenge II
Gold Rush 
Epic Encounter III


----------



## FITZ

So I'm looking at all the highspots $5 DVDs and I'm not sure which, if any I should pick. Looking for mostly PWG stuff but would be willing to grab an ROH show and maybe even a shoot if anyone knows the ones on sale are good. I have $23 on my paypal from a wrestling DVD sale and would like stay in that range so it would be limited money spent on my part. 

http://www.highspots.com/category.asp?id=669&sort=datenew&page=1

Any recommendations?


----------



## The REAL MP

*MP's DVD Bonanza 2010*

I was going to wait to start this until As the Worm Turns at least shipped, but FUCK IT, we're doing it live! I'm going in chronological order of all the promotions I follow, which are: ROH, PWG, DGUSA, Chikara, and Evolve.

Evolve 1: Ibushi vs. Richards

Bobby Fish vs. Kyle O'Reilly--***
-Good opener. I'm more and more impressed by O'Reilly every time I see him. He's got connections with Richards and has been on the HDNet show so I can imagine ROH picking him up long term for something soon.

Chuck Taylor vs. Cheech--***
-Solid. I love Chucky T. His promo at the end was a little goofed up by a screwy microphone, which would be a running theme throughout the night.

Arik Cannon vs. Ricochet--***
-More of the same solid action. It's all fairly realistic-looking and hard-hitting to this point. I'm not seeing all the MMA comparisons yet though, it's all very pro wrestling. Ricochet brings the flippy stuff and really needs to put the fucking mask back on, but Cannon keeps it grounded. I think ROH should give him a shot as well.

Dark City Fight Club vs. Aeroform--*1/2
-Extended beat down. I've seen it a million times before. Not a big DCFC fan.

Mercedes Martinez vs. Niya--N/R
-30 second squash. Indy (i.e. awkward) promo afterwards, don't even remember what Martinez said.

Silas Young vs. Brad Allen--**1/2
-Not bad, a little goofy in parts. Allen took a NASTY bump to the floor on a moonsault off the top rope. I'm sorry but they should just rename him Brad "Dead Mother" Allen because that's all he talked about every time he appeared on camera (which was half a dozen times throughout) and it started to make me really uncomfortable.

Jimmy Jacobs vs. Kenn Doane--**
-It was fine I guess. I understand psychology and all but I don't think anyone bought this show to see 3 minute headlocks. Jacobs cut a good promo on Dreamer after it was over (I'll let you see how he got involved for yourself) and it's clear to me that Jacobs is head and shoulders above the rest of the roster in the charisma department. Unfortunately I'm not sure if that's what this promotion is going to emphasize.

Johnny Gargano vs. Chris Dickinson--***
-Surprisingly good. I'm familiar with Gargano but didn't know he had a serious match in him. Dickinson was impressive, particularly with his striking and uneven temper.

Munenori Sawa vs. TJP--***3/4
-Oh yeah, this was awesome. Definitely had the "real fight" feel that some people have been talking about. I wussed out on four stars because while the work was excellent, you could drive a Mack truck through some of the logic holes and awkward moments, but otherwise this is exactly what I'm looking for in a match. Just good, believable competition.

Team Frightning vs. Akuma's Army--***1/4
-A little disappointing since I'm a big fan of Chikara's multiman showcases. This was really sloppy in the beginning, then picked it up pretty well by the end. Icarus seemed a bit shackled from doing personality-based stuff, Brodie Lee probably looked better than anyone here.

Davey Richards vs. Kota Ibushi--****
-And this was awesome. No big surprise there. I still remain unimpressed with Ibushi's striking, but he did rattle off a couple good shots on Richards. It's amazing to see how far these two have come since their ROH meeting in 2008.

Final Thoughts: I paid $12.50 for this and felt I got my money's worth by the time TJP's match was over. Everything after that was just icing on the cake. It's also definitely interesting to see a new promotion start from the ground up like this, and you have to admit that they're trying to do something that's unique to the North American wrestling scene. However, between the constant microphone fuck-ups, Lenny Leonard playing an incredibly uncomfortable Mean Gene, the bad writing in the backstage skits, or the sparse (and apparently getting much sparser) crowd, this show is incredibly *indy *feeling. So if that's a turn off, be warned. If it's not, and you just want to watch some good action, check out Evolve's inaugural show.

Before they go out of business.

EDIT: Coming up next is DGUSA Fearless.


----------



## FITZ

Only thing I can really disagree with you on was Cheech/Taylor but besides that we have very similar ratings. Looking forward to reading a review on Evolve 2 from you as I'm watching that right now.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Pick up All Star Weekend Night 1 for sure. Hero vs. Sabin, PLUS Gibson vs. Danielson, PLUS Joe vs. AJ? May as well pick up Time to Man Up while you're at it to get another Joe vs. AJ match.


----------



## Tarfu

Fuck yeah at that sale. Finally got the three shows that have eluded me for such a long time:

Manhattan Mayhem
Nowhere To Run 
Supercard of Honor III

And Taylor, I suggest you pick up any available PWG double-shot, since most other shows are available in the 3 for $20 sale that seems to run forever.

EDIT:


superdupersonic said:


> They do have the Cross the Line Vol. 3 pack though, which I'm told is WIDESCREEN.


TNA releases have been presented in widescreen since late 08.


----------



## New School Fire

I only had a few ROH dvd's prior to this sale, but I had a little bit of money to throw around so I picked up Manhattan Mayhem and Unified.


----------



## The REAL MP

Tarfu said:


> Fuck yeah at that sale. Finally got the three shows that have eluded me for such a long time:
> 
> Manhattan Mayhem
> Nowhere To Run
> Supercard of Honor III


Wow, that is quite the pick-up. I saw that Manhattan Mayhem is only fifteen bucks, so you just got one of the greatest indy shows of all-time for $7.50. NTR is excellent, and SOHIII is my favorite ROH show ever.

I think I'm gonna fill in some gaps and get Road to the Title, Final Battle 2003, and either Bitter Friends Stiffer Enemies or Boiling Point (yeah...I know. It's the only show since last May that I'm missing).

Anyone seen Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies?


----------



## Platt

Tarfu said:


> Fuck yeah at that sale. Finally got the three shows that have eluded me for such a long time:
> 
> Manhattan Mayhem
> Nowhere To Run
> Supercard of Honor III
> 
> And Taylor, I suggest you pick up any available PWG double-shot, since most other shows are available in the 3 for $20 sale that seems to run forever.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> TNA releases have been presented in widescreen since late 08.


Not on DVD they haven't these are the first PPVs released in widescreen.


----------



## Meteora2004

The REAL MP said:


> Wow, that is quite the pick-up. I saw that Manhattan Mayhem is only fifteen bucks, so you just got one of the greatest indy shows of all-time for $7.50. NTR is excellent, and SOHIII is my favorite ROH show ever.


Yeah, as far as essentials go, that's a great order; Punk's promo after his dog collar match with Rave is what got me to buy NTR. I wonder if they reduced the price of MM to clean out the remaining stock; if that's the case, anyone who's been considering getting it and wants a master copy should grab it now.


----------



## FITZ

The REAL MP said:


> Wow, that is quite the pick-up. I saw that Manhattan Mayhem is only fifteen bucks, so you just got one of the greatest indy shows of all-time for $7.50. NTR is excellent, and SOHIII is my favorite ROH show ever.
> 
> I think I'm gonna fill in some gaps and get Road to the Title, Final Battle 2003, and either Bitter Friends Stiffer Enemies or Boiling Point (yeah...I know. It's the only show since last May that I'm missing).
> 
> Anyone seen Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies?


Don't get Boiling Point. I was there live and haven't bought the DVD and I can even tell you that it was a bad show. The main event tag match is worth watching but nothing else is really worth the time. I really wish Kenta hadn't gotten injured right before that show, than there would have at least been 2 matches that would have been worth watching on the card.


----------



## jawbreaker

BF/SE is one of the better shows from 03. Way better than Boiling Point. Homicide/Corino alone makes that decision easy. And honestly, just skip everything from the NYC area that isn't NYC that ROH did in 2009. They were all terrible shows.


----------



## The REAL MP

Well I have seen Boiling Point via other means, but I just wanted it on the shelf for completion's sake. And for the missing Double Feature II matches. I didn't think it was a bad show, just a boring show.

But if BFSE is good I'll probably get that instead. I'm sort of fascinated by 2002-2003 era shows. They aren't that good, but they are kind of fun and unpredictable. Plus it's 3 bucks cheaper. And you get a Punk/Joe match.


----------



## KaijuFan

Ugh, I just HAD to take a girl out on a date this week.

Ah well, great order Tarfu, deff got your money worth.


----------



## Tarfu

Living under the constant fear of those three going OOP was so excruciating I finally just had to go for it. Maybe now I can die a happy man...


----------



## jawbreaker

The REAL MP said:


> Well I have seen Boiling Point via other means, but I just wanted it on the shelf for completion's sake. And for the missing Double Feature II matches. I didn't think it was a bad show, just a boring show.
> 
> But if BFSE is good I'll probably get that instead. I'm sort of fascinated by 2002-2003 era shows. They aren't that good, but they are kind of fun and unpredictable. Plus it's 3 bucks cheaper. And you get a Punk/Joe match.


BFSE is like the most fun and unpredictable of the bunch. Most of it was complete chaos, and it was all awesome.

Also, I'm finally watching the Joe/Punk shoot. I'm like 2:10 into it and it's fucking epic.


----------



## ADN

May 7:


----------



## Kapone89

Took advantage of that highspots sale myself.
Bought chanukah chaos, hollywood globetrotters and cruisin for a bruisin for 5 bucks each. 
And i bought the high cost of doing business, use your illusion 4 and 88 miles per hour from that 20 dollars pack.


----------



## JOPACHKA

ROH - Unscripted 2002. 
Amazing Show! Tag Team tournament is very good. And 2 matches stolen show - Amazing Red Vs. Jay Briscoe, and Michael Shane Vs. Paul London (Street Fight).


----------



## FITZ

I have that on tape and haven't got around to watching it yet. Haven't really heard that many good things about it actually. 



Evolve 2

Chris Dickinson vs. Brad Allen 

Solid match and a good opener. They kept a pretty consistent pace that wasn't overly crazy but not too slow at all. Brad Allen didn't take any of the crazy risks that he did at the last show either, which might be for the better. Good stuff.
**1/2


Brodie Lee vs. Gran Akuma 

Pretty fun, short match. Brodie just dominates early on and Akuma gets the crap kicked out of him. He than hits a DVD out of no where and scores the quick tap out win. Nothing too spectacular but I was surprised at the win and it was pretty fun match for a few minutes. 
**

Aeroform vs. Up in Smoke 

Another good match. Fast paced and thankfully not very sloppy, despite Areoform being in the match... Another short match which I didn't mind at all. 
**


Ken Doane vs. Caleb Konley

"I beat Jimmy Jacobs last time, not in this ring but one very similar to it." Easily the best thing I've ever heard Doane say. Doane apparently wants to get himself known as "Master of the Headlock" as I can say with pretty high certainty that more of this match involved a side head lock than everything else combined. A little ridiculous if you ask me as this really wasn't an enjoyable watch by any means. Doane is 0-2 when it comes to wrestling good matches in Evolve.
*1/4


Hallowicked vs. Kyle O'Reilly 

So Davey was out and than TJP was injured so they just kind of threw in Hallowicked. I liked the clash in styles that they had with a realistic MMA for O'Reilly and Hallowicked being a Chikara guy. That this match worked fairly well though and it was short and to the point. Very enjoyable. 
**1/2


Chuck Taylor vs. Ricochet 

Out of his 3 Evolve matches this match showed Chucky T's personality more than the other 2 matches. It had a few moments were pretty funny and the rest of the wrestling was done very well. All the counters and flips they did worked and there wasn't anything that was just too over the top. Best match of the night so far. 
***


Claudio Castagnoli vs Bobby Fish

Really good match here. A good mix if stiff moves and power moves from Claudio. I actually thought the match ended way sooner than it actually did as I wasn't expecting Fish to kick out of the Ricola Bomb. Claudio and Fish have both been doing really good in Evolve.
***1/2


Mercedes Martinez vs. Sumie Sakai 

I was expecting a squash and was very happy to see that we didn't get one. A short and very competitive match and Martinez was actually in danger of losing a time or two. Pretty fun match to watch.
**


Johnny Gargano vs. Jimmy Jacobs

Quick and to the point. They kept a fast pace and fit a lot of stuff into the match that lasted less than 7 minutes. I was really impressed with this one. 
***


The Colony vs. The Osirian Portal vs. Hallowicked and Frightmare vs. Mike Quackenbush and Jigsaw 

This match might have had no place on the card but that doesn't mean it was bad. There were a lot of spots but I was impressed with how smoothly everything flowed together. Some really impressive stuff. The Chikara guys had the chance to shine and I think they did their best with it. I think it was around 20 minutes long but felt like half the length.
***1/2


Chris Hero vs. Ikuti Hidaka 

I think Chris Hero jumped into a time machine for the first half of this match. It was pure mat wrestling at its finest and it really reminded me of a lot Hero's older work and it was nice to see it again. Hidaka did a great job of going after the leg while Hero focused on the arm. The first 15 or 20 minutes featured some of the best mat wrestling that I've seen this year and when things picked up the match got even better. Another refreshing type of match to see on the indy scene.
****1/4

I personally liked the first show more as the first few matches are easily skippable. The second half of the show was fantastic though and made up for the not so stellar start. DVD was 2 and half hours almost to the second and it was an easy watch as the matches were kept short. 

I've seen all 3 Evolve shows now and I really like how the company is coming along. I just hope they can manage to stay in business long enough to keep putting on good shows.


----------



## KingCrash

*Chikara – Best Of 2009*


*Revelation X (1/25) - Campeonatos de Parejas*
The Colony (Fire & Soldier Ant) vs. The Osirian Portal - ***3/4

*Revelation X (1/25) – Young Lions Cup/Ladder Match*
Equinox vs. Vin Gerard - ****

*Motive, Means, Opportunity (2/21)*
Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw vs. Up In Smoke (Cheech & Cloudy) - ***1/2

*King Of Trios Night One (3/28)*
The Osirian Portal vs. Team PWG (El Generico & The Young Bucks) - ***3/4

*King Of Trios Night Two (3/29)*
The Masters of 1,000 Holds vs. Team Uppercut - ****1/4

*King Of Trios Night Two (3/29) – Rey de Voladores Qualifier*
Kota Ibushi vs. Generico vs. Jigsaw vs. Nick Jackson - ****

*King Of Trios Night Three (3/30)*
Team F.I.S.T. vs. The Future is Now - ***3/4

*Behind The 8 Ball (4/25) – Young Lions Cup*
Equinox vs. Colin Delaney - ***1/4

*Behind The 8 Ball (4/25)*
Team F.I.S.T. (Icarus & Chuck Taylor) vs. The Colony - ***1/2

*The Bobliographon (4/26)*
Incoherence vs. The Roughnecks - ***1/2

*Aniversario Yin (5/23)*
Delirious vs. Arik Cannon - ***1/2

*Aniversario Yang (5/24)*
Incoherence & Fake Incoherence (Up In Smoke) vs. The Future Is Now & Mike Quackenbush - ***3/4 - ****

*Aniversario Yang (5/24) – Double Mask vs. Hair*
Team F.I.S.T. vs. The Colony - **** - ****1/4

*Never Kneel at the Altar of Conformity (7/31)*
Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw vs. Team F.I.S.T. (Icarus & Akuma) - ***3/4

*Young Lions Cup VII Night Three (8/16)*
Mascarita Dorada vs. Pierrothito - **1/2

*Young Lions Cup VII Night Three (8/16) - Golden Dream Triangle Trios*
Arik Cannon, Fire Ant & Hallowicked vs. Chuck Taylor, Vin Gerard & STIGMA vs. The Future Is Now - ****

*Hiding In Plain Sight (9/13)*
Claudio Castagnoli & Bryan Danielson vs. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw - ****

*An Optimistic View of a Pessimistic World (10/17)*
Player Uno vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***1/4

*Throwing Life’s Instructions Away (11/21) – Loser Leaves Chikara*
Tim Donst vs. Hydra - **1/2

*Throwing Life’s Instructions Away (11/21)*
Jigsaw vs. Gran Akuma - ***1/2 - ***3/4
*
Three-Fisted Tales (11/22)*
Incoherence vs. The Order (Ultramantis Black & Delirious) - ***

*Three-Fisted Tales (11/22) – Respect Match*
Eddie Kingston vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ****

Only two matches really shouldn't have been on here (though one does have a great sendoff one of Chikara's favorites). Great for someone who only occasionally watches Chikara or just wants some of the best.​


----------



## KaijuFan

ADN said:


> May 7:


See now thats a cover, simple but effective.


----------



## jawbreaker

Plus it's got Christina Von Eerie's mohawk on it. And Chuck Taylor. It's impossible for it to be a bad cover.


----------



## KaijuFan

Von Eerie = buys


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Worst Net Poster Alive said:


> The following master copy out of print ROH DVDs are now available on ebay. I'm giving away free DVDs to the winners to help me clear up space on my DVD racks. More details on the auctions.
> 
> All Star Extravaganza II [12/4/2004] - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220595862623&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> 
> Punk: The Final Chapter [8/13/2005] - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220595865129&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> 
> Final Battle 2005 [12/17/2005] - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220595866218&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> 
> Hell Freezes Over [1/14/2006] - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220595866677&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> 
> Fifth Year Festival: Liverpool [3/3/2007] - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220595867357&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> 
> Supercard of Honor II [3/31/2007] - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220595867823&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> 
> Driven 2007 2 Disc Collector's Edition [6/23/2007] - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220595868611&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


LESS THAN 24 HOURS REMAINING


----------



## musdy

ADN said:


> May 7:


FINALLY!!!!


----------



## Zombiekid29

Hey Sonic, are you shipping those DVD's to Canada?


----------



## Platt

Just took advantage of the sale to pick up 15 PWG shows all I'm missing now is the first 8 OOP shows.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Zombiekid29 said:


> Hey Sonic, are you shipping those DVD's to Canada?


Yeah just give me a zip code.


----------



## S-Mac

Will be buying as the worm turns as soon as i get paid on the weekend.


----------



## FITZ

Platt said:


> Just took advantage of the sale to pick up 15 PWG shows all I'm missing now is the first 8 OOP shows.


You're not missing much. Most of the matches that are worth seeing have already been released onto DVD. Plus the early shows have terrible crowds and no commentary. I would be shocked if you actually enjoyed watching both nights of Badass Mother 3000 or Tango and Cash. 

I can see why you would want to have them to complete the collection though.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Pretty much all I want from those shows is Punk vs. Joe, which I have to believe is being saved for the next Sells Out set. Gotta save those star power matches for more DVD sales.


----------



## FITZ

Joe/Punk is less than 10 minutes if I remember. I think I have all the early ones except Pimpin in High Places and maybe one other one.


----------



## Platt

TaylorFitz said:


> You're not missing much. Most of the matches that are worth seeing have already been released onto DVD. Plus the early shows have terrible crowds and no commentary. I would be shocked if you actually enjoyed watching both nights of Badass Mother 3000 or Tango and Cash.
> 
> I can see why you would want to have them to complete the collection though.


Yeah I have copies of all of them anyway I think will just keep an eye out on ebay see if I can pick up the masters to finish the set.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

LESS THAN AN HOUR REMAINING. GIVING AWAY FREE DVDS TO THE WINNERS.

All Star Extravaganza II - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220595862623&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Final Battle 2005 - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220595866218&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Hell Freezes Over - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220595866677&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Fifth Year Festival: Liverpool - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220595867357&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Supercard of Honor II - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220595867823&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Driven 2007 2 Disc Collector's Edition - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220595868611&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## Platt

Think I have a DVD buying problem lol just been making a list of all my masters and damn I have too many.


----------



## KYSeahawks

Oh my just watched Omega vs Richards from Epic Encounter 3 and I think they topped their match from COTC please have the rubber match at Death before Dishonor VIII I give it about ****1/4-****1/2


----------



## Kapone89

*CMLL 01.16.2009*
_La Sombra & Volador Jr. Vs Averno & Mephisto-***3/4-****_


----------



## FITZ

Well I watched some matches from 2008 and:

Kota Ibushi/Austin Aries vs. The Brisoces ****
Kevin Steen/El Generico vs. Claudio and Nigel ***1/2
MCMG vs. Age of the Fall ****1/2 

Other matches weren't really worth watching and I either fell asleep during them or just zoned out.


----------



## jawbreaker

So I'm watching the ME of Epic Encounter III right now and GOD DAMN IT ROH STOP MUTING THE CROWDS.


----------



## musdy

Is that why the crowd was so shitty???

*Epic Encounter III*
House of Truth vs. The Flatliners *3/4

Kevin Steen vs. Player Dos ***1/4
Fun match.

Petey Williams vs. Eddie Edwards ***

Tyler Black, Jay Briscoe, "Skullkrusher" Rasche Brown, & Tyson Dux vs. Austin Aries, Kenny King, Rhett Titus, & Adam Pearce ***1/4
A fan got pissed at Rhett Titus for giving his girl a hotel key. Only in Toronto!!!

Steve Corino vs. Colt Cabana **3/4 
Kinda liked this match

Chris Hero vs. El Generico ***3/4
Chris Hero singing is great stuff.

Kenny Omega vs. Davey Richards ****1/4


----------



## Jon Staley

Just bought my first ROH DVD - Scramble Madness from 2002. Any good? The card looks pretty hot;

Ring Of Honor: Scramble Madness (11.16.02);

Jay Briscoe & The Amazing Red vs. Christopher Daniels & Mark Briscoe
Womens match
Xavier vs. Jeremy Lopez 
Da Hit Squad vs. Tony Mamaluke & Matt Thompson
Scramble Match: The Amazing Red, The SAT & Divine Storm vs. Special K 
Samoa Joe vs. Dunn & Marcos
Street Fight: Paul London & Rudy Boy Gonzales vs. Michael Shane & Biohazard 
Samoa Joe vs. Homicide
AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels
30 Minute Iron Man Match: Bryan Danielson vs. Doug Williams


----------



## seancarleton77

musdy said:


> Is that why the crowd was so shitty???


Must be. We were like starving rabid caged animals, and Davey vs. Omega was the great big juicy steak being dangled in front of us.


----------



## sXsCanadianFansXs

seancarleton77 said:


> Must be. We were like starving rabid caged animals, and Davey vs. Omega was the great big juicy steak being dangled in front of us.


Toronto was really hot for Omega/Richards.

If that doesn't come off on DVD... then yes, RoH did mute the crowd.
They won't be able to do that for the iPPV though.


----------



## KingCrash

jawbreaker said:


> So I'm watching the ME of Epic Encounter III right now and GOD DAMN IT ROH STOP MUTING THE CROWDS.


It's really just amateurish how they can't fix the audio for the dvds and the tv show. A couple of times on Gold Rush you can barely hear the crowd at all.


----------



## jawbreaker

Jon Power said:


> Just bought my first ROH DVD - Scramble Madness from 2002. Any good? The card looks pretty hot;
> 
> Ring Of Honor: Scramble Madness (11.16.02);
> 
> Jay Briscoe & The Amazing Red vs. Christopher Daniels & Mark Briscoe
> Womens match
> Xavier vs. Jeremy Lopez
> Da Hit Squad vs. Tony Mamaluke & Matt Thompson
> Scramble Match: The Amazing Red, The SAT & Divine Storm vs. Special K
> Samoa Joe vs. Dunn & Marcos
> Street Fight: Paul London & Rudy Boy Gonzales vs. Michael Shane & Biohazard
> Samoa Joe vs. Homicide
> AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels
> 30 Minute Iron Man Match: Bryan Danielson vs. Doug Williams


That's a relatively terrible show. But then most 2002 ROH shows were.


----------



## KYSeahawks

Just downloaded from the Indy Section PWG All Star Weekend 6 Night 1 and cant wait to watch it when I got time maybe before UFC 113 tonight great looking card hopefully it lives up to my expectations oh by the way when did the Hero/Tornado rivalry start as the 6 person hardcore tag looks like its a big part


----------



## jawbreaker

I believe the Hero/Tornado stuff started at BOLA 07.


----------



## Devildude

It's been a while since I watched any wrestling, so let's get ROH's first big show of 2010 out of the way.

*ROH 8th Anniversary Show:* 

1. Roderick Strong vs. Brian Kendrick - *****
2. The Kings of Wrestling vs. The Bravado Brothers - ****
3. No Rules: Eddie Kingston & The Necro Butcher with Gypsy Joe vs. Erick Stevens & Joey Ryan with Prince Nana - *N/A*
4. El Generico vs. Davey Richards - ****3/4*
5. World Tag Team Title Match: Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The Dark City Fight Club - *****
6. Four Corner Survival- Pick 6 Series Match: (4) Kenny King vs. Delirious vs. Steve Corino vs. "Skullcrusher" Rasche Brown - ***3/4*
7. Kevin Steen vs. Colt Cabana - *Mostly Angle*
8. ROH World Title Match: Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black - *****1/4*

*Two match show, find them, watch them, move on.*


----------



## seancarleton77

Most of us were pretty sure we were getting Steen vs. Generico & Richards vs. Daniels at Death Before Dishonour VIII but this just makes things a little more official.

How about we also get Roddy vs. Tyler II, Kings of Wrestling vs. Briscoes II and Kenny Omega vs. Austin Aries II, ROH?

I just purchased said event on gofightlive.tv!!!


----------



## seabs

*Did anyone else hear Striker's Prince Nana reference on Smackdown this week?*


----------



## Tarfu

Seabs said:


> *Did anyone else hear Striker's Prince Nana reference on Smackdown this week?*


Yeah. He also called Eve's punch in the divas match the The Great Muta something.


----------



## KingKicks

I'll definitely be ordering DBD, just going to wait a bit before doing so.



Seabs said:


> *Did anyone else hear Striker's Prince Nana reference on Smackdown this week?*


When I heard it, I had to rewind to make sure I'd actually heard something so awesome.


----------



## jawbreaker

He used to call Drew McIntyre's DDT a "Kobashi DDT".

If Vince knew anything about wrestling, he'd probably tell him to shut up and act like WWE is the only company out there.


----------



## Jon Staley

jawbreaker said:


> That's a relatively terrible show. But then most 2002 ROH shows were.


Really? These sound pretty good on paper;

Jay Briscoe & The Amazing Red vs. Christopher Daniels & Mark Briscoe
Scramble Match: The Amazing Red, The SAT & Divine Storm vs. Special K 
Samoa Joe vs. Homicide
AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels
30 Minute Iron Man Match: Bryan Danielson vs. Doug Williams


----------



## FITZ

That scramble match is going to be a heaping pile of shit if I had to guess and I wouldn't have high expectations for the tag match with the Briscoes either. 

The top 3 matches look very good but I don't know how good Homicide and Joe were in 2002.


----------



## jawbreaker

Jon Power said:


> Really? These sound pretty good on paper;
> 
> Jay Briscoe & The Amazing Red vs. Christopher Daniels & Mark Briscoe
> Scramble Match: The Amazing Red, The SAT & Divine Storm vs. Special K
> Samoa Joe vs. Homicide
> AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels
> 30 Minute Iron Man Match: Bryan Danielson vs. Doug Williams


Danielson/Williams was good, Joe vs. Homicide was okay but nowhere near their future encounters, the tag match wasn't particularly great, and the scramble match was godawful. I don't really remember Styles/Daniels that well though.


----------



## CM Skittle

Jon Power said:


> Really? These sound pretty good on paper;
> 
> Jay Briscoe & The Amazing Red vs. Christopher Daniels & Mark Briscoe
> Scramble Match: The Amazing Red, The SAT & Divine Storm vs. Special K
> Samoa Joe vs. Homicide
> AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels
> 30 Minute Iron Man Match: Bryan Danielson vs. Doug Williams


You have to remember that this was 8 years ago and most of these people were like in their early 20s or even younger, right now this card would look really good but they've all improved a LOT since 2002.


----------



## McQueen

I think AJ Styles has gotten worse tbh. I've only seen the Williams/Danielson Ironman from that show and I only thought it was ok, Doug Williams adds nothing to his matches.


----------



## TheAce

> I think AJ Styles has gotten worse tbh.


agreed %100


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH – Gold Rush*


Rasche Brown vs. Rhett Titus - *

*Pick 6 Series*
(5) Kenny King vs. Tyson Dux - **1/2

Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs. Player Dos & Pee Wee - **1/4

Petey Williams vs. Austin Aries - ***

Colt Cabana & El Generico vs. The House of Truth - **3/4

*Pick 6 Series*
Kenny Omega vs. (1) Roderick Strong - ***1/2

Tyler Black & The Briscoes vs. Chris Hero & The American Wolves - ***1/2+



*ROH – Epic Encounter III*


The House of Truth vs. The Flatliners - **

Kevin Steen vs. Player Dos - ***1/2

Petey Williams vs. Eddie Edwards - ***1/4

Tyler Black, Jay Briscoe, Rasche Brown, & Tyson Dux vs. Austin Aries, Kenny King, Rhett Titus, & Adam Pearce - ***1/4

Steve Corino vs. Colt Cabana - **1/2

*Pick 6 Series*
(3) Chris Hero vs. El Generico - ***3/4

Kenny Omega vs. Davey Richards - ****1/4
​


----------



## The REAL MP

*MP’s Indy DVD Bonanza 2010: DGUSA Fearless*

*Bonus Features*

Davey Richards vs. Masaaki Mochizuki (12/6/09): ***1/2
-Liked the story of Mochizuki taking away Richards’ leg, and thus his striking ability. I’m interested to see how this compares with the stateside version. Something seemed a bit off here though. A lot less overkill from Davey, which was appreciated. He’s accompanied and helped to the back by YAMATO and Shingo, which is easily the baddest group of sons of bitches on the planet. Holy shit.

BxB Hulk vs. Susuma Yokosuka (12/6/09): ***
-This felt like a big title match. That’s probably the best thing I can say about it. I like Hulk alright, but I really don’t agree with the move of making him the top guy in the promotion. He’s better in small doses. Anyway, these extras are much more interesting than the previous releases and I really hope they continue to put important or relevant Dragon Gate matches that from more recent shows on these sets.

Moxley vs. Cannon vs. O’Reilly vs. Gargano vs. Dorado vs. Allen: ***
-And we are LIVE (on tape) from Chicago. This a great collection of fairly young talent, and Brad Allen. I quite enjoyed it. Everyone gets a chance to look good. O’Reilly continues to improve, which is all you could ever ask of him. I definitely prefer this over FRAY! as the get-everyone-on-the-card and get-the-crowd-going showcase.

Silas Young vs. Hallowicked: **1/2
-This was okay. A little disappointing since I like both guys. ‘Wicked is generally better in tag matches than in singles.

Does anyone else watch the PPV Preview, like, every single time? I don’t know why I do. It doesn’t add much, it just gives you that feel like you’re ordering a show and counting down the minutes until it starts. Anyway, this one sucked horse cock. I’ll stop there because it’s basically a free bonus.

*Main Program*

Gran Akuma vs. TJP: ***¼
-Good match. It didn’t amount to much, but the work was great. For clarity’s sake I’m a huge sports geek that’s more inclined to favor the athletic, competitive aspects of a match than the storytelling parts, so keep that in mind when you read these. Not that I don’t care about storytelling, but I think it’s more of a bonus than an essential.

CIMA and Super Crazy vs. Mike Quackenbush and. Jigsaw: **3/4
-Wasn’t bad when Super Crazy wasn’t in there, although assaulting Jigsaw with the Thundersticks was just money. CIMA continues to be the most disappointing performer in DGUSA. 

Brian Kendrick vs. Jimmy Jacobs: **
-LACEY! I came into that totally unspoiled somehow. More of an angle than a match. Kendrick has just not been fun to watch since he went back to the indies. I hear the match with Strong at 8th Anniversary is good, we’ll see.

Davey Richards vs. Masaaki Mochizuki: ****
-Enjoyed the hell out of this. The striking exchanges at the beginning and the counter wrestling towards the end were top notch. The only problem I saw was Davey’s off-and-on selling of the leg. These are the only two Mochizuki matches I’ve seen but he’s already one of my top 3 or 4 DG performers along with YAMATO, Shingo, and Doi.

Doi and Yoshino vs. Young Bucks vs. Shingo and YAMATO: ***1/2
-Basically just a collection of constant spots, which isn’t a deal-breaker for me but there’s a ceiling to how good of a match you can have with that format. Six-man sharpshooter was fucking epic though. World One just took this thing over towards the end, and it was a much better match for it. A little disappointing considering the level of talent involved.

BxB Hulk vs. Dragon Kid: ***1/2
-The Hulk Dancers get negative two stars. Holy shit. And while I thought the last match underperformed, this was better than I expected. Crisp, snug action. I still think Hulk is a lousy choice for your first champion though.

I've avoided talking about the various angles and promos cut throughout this show, but CIMA's insane promo at the end in broken English is ***** easily.

And on another random note, there's an utterly surreal moment on the highlight clip where they show the full six-man sharpshooter spot at 2x speed complete with chipmunk voices. I think it's my favorite part of the whole DVD. You see, these things are always worth watching.

*Final Thoughts*: here’s how it breaks down. If you’re a DGUSA fan, you need to buy this. It’s still on the same level of the previous releases. You always feel like you get your money’s worth with this company (particularly with the bonus features on this one). If you’re unfamiliar with DGUSA and want to check it out, definitely start with the first 2 shows instead. If you’re familiar with DGUSA and don’t like it, this show isn’t going to change your mind.

*Next up*: ROH SoCal Showdown


----------



## FITZ

FIP Evening the Odds 2005

Picked this up when ROH was trying to give away as many FIP DVDs as they could so I figured it would be a fun watch and that the show wouldn't be too long. 

*Pelle Primeau vs. Erick Stevens*

Good 5 minute Big Man vs. Little Man match. Stevens was never in much danger of losing but Pelle out up and admirable fight. Not bad at all.
**

*
Seth Delay vs. Derrick Dempsey*

First time seeing Derrick Dempsey and it was weird. I spent a lot of time convincing myself that it wasn't a slimmed down Bobby Dempsey. Match itself was nothing spectacular but all the moves they hit were pretty good looking though. No story or psychology to the match at all though and it was a little tough to stay focused. 
*3/4 

*
Kory Chavis w/Heartbreak Express and So Cal Val vs. Davey Andrews 
*
Pretty solid stuff, Val is a good heel manager and was pretty funny at ringside. I enjoyed the power stuff that they did too. Nothing to get excited over but an ok match for what it was.
*3/4


*Phil Davis w/Sean Davis and So Cal Val vs. Sal Rinauro*

Good stuff with Sal battling the odds against Davis, Val and Chavis all at ringside. Once again not a noteworthy match or anything but it was pretty well worked.
**1/4


*Sean Waltman vs. Shane Hagaorn w/Dave Prazak*

So a big brawl broke out with the DP associates and Strong and his team and this match started as the 3 people left in the ring were Hagadorn, a ref, and Waltman. Match was pretty quick but they made Hagadorn look like he could hand with someone like Waltman for a few minutes. Nothing special, seemed like a fairly typical match you could see on TV 4 nights a week.
*3/4


*Steve Madison vs. Jarrelle Clark*

Best match of the night so far, which isn't saying much. They had time to start the match kind of slow and let things start to pick up near the end. Good and very enjoyable match.
**3/4


*LaDuke Jakes vs. Jaison Moore and Evan Starsmore
*
It was a big black man against two little white guys. It was a squash but it was kind of fun to watch Moore and Starsmoore get beat up.
1/2*


*Black Market vs. Altar Boy Luke and Masked Flipper #6*

I have to admit that I did laugh when Dave Prazak blamed the laziness of the Masked Flippers for FIP DVDs taking so long to be released. The match itself was pretty much generic tag match #2, heels isolate a face until he makes a hot tag. Only this time the hot tag to the Masked Flipper ended the match a few seconds later. Weird ending that came out of nowhere but everything else was worked well enough I guess.
*3/4



_Elimination Match:_

*DP Associates of Austin Aries, Bryan Danielson, Samoa Joe, Jimmy Rave, and Adam Pearce w/Dave Prazak and Mr. Milo Beasley vs. Roderick Strong, Sean Waltman, Tony Mamaluke, Sal Rinuaro, and Jerrelle Clark
*
I loved this one. Very old school style they worked and I think it came across very well. No crazy spots or anything just a consistent pace throughout and it was a really easy match to watch for the 45 minutes or so that it lasted. I loved what they did as it was just so different from a lot of the stuff that we see today. Well worth a watch.
****


Yeah this was a one match card but the show was a little over 2 hours and about an hour was devoted to the main event. Many of the matches involved Team Strong trying to recruit more people for their team as it started out with just Strong and Mamaluke when the night started. Considering this was show #1 on a FIP DVD that I either spent $2.50 on or $3.00 so it looks like I will be getting my money's worth.


----------



## Tarfu

ROH is running another sale: *all 2002-2008 shows $10 each*. No 10% off like previously, but meh, all the same. 

http://www.rohwrestling.com/news/all-2002-2008-dvds-only-10-each/

Guess I'll have to make another order even if my previous one hasn't arrived yet. Currently way too addicted to older ROH to pass a good opportunity...


----------



## Meteora2004

I'm waiting for a % off and/or ticket sale so I can pick up my tickets for September.


----------



## The REAL MP

Meteora2004 said:


> I'm waiting for a % off and/or ticket sale so I can pick up my tickets for September.


I'm thinking that would be a good time to pick up the sweet new American Wolves shirt.

Of course then I'd have two Wolves shirts and no Davey shirts, which you'd think would be inevitable.


----------



## FITZ

Yeah ROH needs to run a 30% off sale or more in order to get me to but tickets for September. Might even pick up a DVD or two. 

I think I'll pass on the shirts though, I go to ROH shows, at most, every other month and my one Kevin Steen shirt is more than enough.


----------



## Meteora2004

Yeah, I like the new Wolves shirt, but I already have a good amount of wrestling shirts to pick from when I'm going to a show; I don't think I'll pick it up unless I can get it for $7.50 like my NRC shirt. You going to try for Section A again, Taylor? The new site doesn't have a Special Instructions box, but if you make a ticket order with PayPal you have to send the payment manually anyway so you can just add a note then.


----------



## KYSeahawks

Just finished up watching PWG All Star Weekend 6 Night 1 and i must say once again I really enjoyed another PWG they just seem to have it all technical,spots,stiff wrestling and its just an overall entertaining product.

*PWG All Star Weekend 6 Night 1*

*PWG World Championship*
Low Ki vs Bryan Danielson-****

The Dynasty vs Age of the Fall-***3/4
*
Match 1 of 3 for PWG Title #1 Contendership*
Roderick Strong vs Jack Evans-***

Muscle Outlawz vs The Young Bucks-***1/4

Castagnoli,Kingston,& Tornado vs Hero,LeRae,Butcher-***1/2

Wierd having a title match as the first match but it was great it was very technical and stiff wierd Danielson turning heel kind of and Ki being face but the ending was great as well.Dynasty and AOTF suprised me as I really dont care for either team but man they clicked and put on a great tag match fast paced great double teams and awesome near falls another suprise ending.Roddy and Evans was good and fun but seemed to drag I mean I love seeing Jack stretched and beat up but just seemed like it took forever ending seemed out of nowhere as well.I was dissapointed by Bucks vs Muscle it seemed really slow and no real flow to it loved seeing the DG guys but just didnt enjoy it as much as I thought i would.6 person tag main event was entertaining not much great wrestling but really fun it just seemed below all the rating I have seen, it was brutal and could really feel the hate but most of the time seemed to be 3 on 1.But the show as a whole was really good and entertaining I love PWG just wish HighSpots ran sales on 07-08 dvds and I would pick some up.


----------



## The REAL MP

*MP’s Indy DVD Bonanza 2010: ROH SoCal Showdown*

A few quick notes: this is one of the ugliest DVD covers in ROH history. More importantly, however, the video quality looks tremendous by ROH standards. Now get these bad boys in 16x9 widescreen and then we’re really in business. And don’t ask me about the commentary because I’m turning it off and jacking up the volume.

El Generico & Colt Cabana vs. Scott Lost & Scorpio Sky: ***1/4
-Very good little match. Lots of character stuff, particularly for the ROH team. Good comedy from Colt, which I tend to get into more than most. Crowd was hot for this, as all four men should be very familiar to the LA wrestling scene. Great choice for an opener.

Necro Butcher vs. Erick Stevens: **
-I like brawls or “hardcore” or whatever you want to call it, and this was wasn‘t a great example of it. Some of the shots were pretty weak and got a “Nancy Shit” chant. Hey there’s the “overweight child” (Excalibur’s words, not mine) at Gentle Art of Making Enemies that Chuck Taylor used to shield himself from El Generico! And then we get a fucking bearhug in a fucking Anything Goes match. Yeah this wasn’t that great and I think a lot of people would rate it lower than I did actually.

Rick Knox sighting!

Roderick Strong vs. Delirious: ***½
-Some good shit right here, marred by just a couple obvious goofs. Much better than their Boiling Point match, which I barely remember a thing about. Loved the reference to the Go Shiozaki match at SOHIII with Delirious requesting “no chops!“ Delirious takes an absolutely SICKENING backbreaker on the apron that should have been the finish, but Paul Turner clearly fucked it up. I don’t want to take that away from a great effort from the talent though.

Tyler Black vs. Joey Ryan: ***
-Joey Ryan is over like Jesus here. “OH YEAH, side headlock!” FTW. I’m not saying he should be a main eventer or anything, but surely ROH could find a better use for him than lackey for Prince Nana. Crowd goes apeshit in anticipation for the Mustache Ride, but it gets turned into God’s Last Gift in a cool finish. This was about what you’d expect from these two.

Jerry Lynn vs. Kenny King: ***1/4
-Good brawl here, much better than the Necro match. Diving clothesline over the barricade by Lynn draws a well-deserved “holy shit” chant. Jerry Lynn in enraged old metalhead mode is pretty fun to watch. Fairly shitty finish but the post-match extra curricular activity was a lot of fun. I just wish somebody would have made Lynn vs. RVD happen when it was RIGHT there in front of them.

Larry Zbysko vs. Scott Taylor: FUCK OFF
-This is (smartly) included as a bonus and took place at this point in the live show. Jonny Fairplay (w/ transvestite) gets a couple minutes of promo time for some god damn reason. Pretty sure Taylor is fucked up on something. Looks a little drunk. Crowd: “this is bullshit.” The whole thing runs about 13 minutes but feels a lot longer than that. Colt Cabana with the run-in and saves wrestling for me by showing off his bunghole (just don‘t ask). For the love of God stay away from this.

Kevin Steen vs. Human Tornado: ***1/4
-Loved it. Two of my favorites, and just about anything would’ve looked good after that last match. HOLY SHIT was Tornado over here, but he got absolutely destroyed for most of it by an outrageously entertaining Steen. Really just an extended squash, but one of the better ones I’ve seen.

At this point in the show there’s a non-DVD clip that you can find here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AV9mVnLYGNU, where…well I won’t describe it. *****. You gotta love a company that gets that many layers of awesome out of a broken ring rope.

Jushin “Thunder” Liger vs. Austin Aries: ****
-Fucking LOVED this. Aries takes a brainbuster on the floor early and gets busted open. So they end up having a totally different (and better) kind of match than I expected. That’s like the third straight DVD where the champ’s been busted open, right? This really is turning into 1980’s NWA, which I have absolutely no problem with.

American Wolves & Kings of Wrestling vs. Briscoes & Young Bucks: ****
-Man, if this were 2002 or 2003 people would be calling it the Match of the Year. Times have changed, though. In short: Davey is a machine, Edwards was a non-factor, so were the Briscoes for most of it, the crowd hates Generation Me, PWG was taking note of that, and the Kings of Wrestling looked like monsters. It’s an awesome collection of spots, but like I said in the Fearless review, there’s a ceiling to how good that kind of match can be. I honestly liked the Liger match better.

*Final Thoughts*: Quality show here. I’d say it’s comparable to Clash of the Contenders, where just about every single match is worth your time (ignoring the business-killing debacle after intermission). There’s no match on this as good as Richards/Omega, but the double main event combined is worth about the same. And the crowd was really hot throughout the show. I’d say you can’t go wrong buying it. WrestleReunion weekend is off to a great start, and I'm looking forward to the PWG show that much more now.

*Next up*: PWG Kurt Russelmania


----------



## kwjr86

*ROH – Epic Encounter III*

*The House of Truth vs. The Flatliners:* Standard Tag Match, both teams are alright nothing Special. *(**)*

*Kevin Steen vs. Player Dos:* Loved it. Dos took everything Steen could give including kicking out of a package piledriver and actually got in some believable nearfalls. BRING BACK Dos he put in a break out performance and Steen was incredible with his heel role. Dos reminds me of Sydal and that is definitely a good thing. *(***½)*

*Petey Williams vs. Eddie Edwards:* Another really good undermatch, these two work similar styles and this back and forth match was really good. Eddie is slowly becoming one of the standout single guys in ROH. *(***½)*

*Tyler Black, Jay Briscoe, Rasche Brown, & Tyson Dux vs. Austin Aries, Kenny King, Rhett Titus, & Adam Pearce: *This was good, simple and effective 8 man. Nothing to special some nice wrestling some nice dives and Black went over which he needed to. *(***)*

*Steve Corino vs. Colt Cabana:* This match was story driven and was well done, not anything blow away but effective. *(**½) *

*Chris Hero vs. El Generico: *These two are awesome, Hero’s elbow were ridiculous and Generico’s will to win and never give up was awesome throughout the match. The finish was very well done, Generico kept getting up elbow after elbow so Hero went right to the head with the Stretch Plum and passed out Generico. *(****)*

*Kenny Omega vs. Davey Richards: *Can these guys wrestle on every show? Epic match indeed. From Richards jumping Omega at the opening bell to the suicide dive just minutes in, to the intense headbutt standoff and the big moves off the top. Omega finally was able to hit his big moves but Omega left his hand open to Richards on the croyts wrath and Davey locked in the submission to get the finish, it worked perfectly because Davey had been really working over the arm the whole match. Hell of a Match.- *(****¼) *

Two really good undercard matches in Williams/Edwards and Steen/Dos and two matches at **** to close out the show. This is a really good show and overall a very strong effort, nothing was bad and the Steen/Generico Sage continued on. Well worth the price for this DVD. *(8.0/10.0) *


----------



## The REAL MP

Yaaaay, finally got my Highspots shipping notification on As the Worm Turns and a PWG shirt. Should be here before the weekend.

Also, what the fuck is wrong with this site? I'm getting errors and virus alerts like they're going out of style.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - The Final Countdown Tour - Dayton*

*1. Preliminary Match *
The Bravado Brothers vs Tony Kozina & Kyle O'Reilly
**
Kyles being helped out by Davey yeah?

2. Eddie Edwards vs Brent Albright
***1/4
Surprisingly good and longer than expected though the Blurry hard cam sucks.

3. The Dark City Fight Club vs The House of Truth
**3/4

4. Grizzly Redwood vs Jimmy Rave
*3/4
Whats happened to Rave?

5. Claudio Castagnoli vs Davey Richards
***1/2

6. The Young Bucks vs The Briscoe Brothers
***1/4
It was as if they had cut the match by 5 minutes and cut any selling from it....

7. Rasche Brown vs Silas Young
*
Fuck Rasche Brown. Isnt criticised enough IMO cause hes pretty dull/awful.

8. Colt Cabana & Petey Williams vs Austin Aries & Rhett Titus
***

9. Chris Hero vs Bryan Danielson
***3/4

Overall an ok show but nothing fantastic.


Should have the FCT - Chicago Review up later this week as im about to start the DCFC vs Bucks match. Finally getting through some DVDs.


----------



## Cleavage

I have to admit this is the best poster I've seen ROH do.


----------



## Bubz

That looks pretty cool. Should be an awesome main event.


----------



## brandeito

i hope know one gets angry at this but i kinda think davey is overrated.His wrestling skills are superb but everything else is average including his mic skills (which have improved) also his size makes him even more lackluster,which will probably hold him back in the near future


----------



## jawbreaker

So I'm watching Epic Encounter III now, and Steen vs. Player Dos is really good. A perfect example of how a story can be told in the ring, and how much a real finish can contribute to that. Dos was getting crazy over as a babyface, and Steen looked like a monster. Also good move to put Steen up against another Canadian to offset the potential face reaction. Gotta say I'm enjoying this show a lot more than I expected so far.


----------



## KingCrash

*wXw – 16 Carat Gold 2010*


*Night One*

Are$ vs. Matt Jackson - **3/4

Munenori Sawa vs. Paul Tracey - **1/2

Martin Stone vs. Yuji Okabayashi - **

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Johnny Kidd - ***

KAGETORA vs. Nick Jackson vs. Tommy End - **1/2

Adam Polak vs. Erick Stevens - ***

*wXw World Tag Team Titles/16 Carat Alternate Match*
The Switchblade Conspiracy (Jon Moxley & Sami Callihan) vs. Up In Smoke (Cheech & Cloudy) - ***1/2

Big Van Walter vs. Daisuke Sekimoto - ***1/2 - ***3/4

Bad Bones vs. Chris Hero - ***3/4


*Night Two*

Big Van Walter vs. Munenori Sawa - **3/4

Erick Stevens vs. KAGETORA - ***

*Non-Tournament - wXw #1 Contendership - Three Way Elimination*
The Crimson City Saga (Tommy End & Zack Sabre Jr.) vs. The Young Bucks vs. Up In Smoke - ***1/4

*Non-Tournament - wXw World Tag Team Titles*
The Switchblade Conspiracy vs. The Young Bucks - ***1/2

*Non-Tournament*
Johnny Kidd vs. Paul Tracey - **1/2

*Non–Tournament - wXw #1 Contendership*
BJ Strong (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) vs. Oberhausen Terror Corps (Bad Bones & Carnage) - ***1/4

Are$ vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***3/4

Chris Hero vs. Martin Stone - ***1/2

*wXw World Heavyweight Title – Falls Count Anywhere*
Steve Douglas vs. Absoulte Andy - ***


*Night Three*

Big Van Walter vs. Erick Stevens - ***1/4

*Non-Tournament*
Oberhausen Terror Corps vs. Up In Smoke - ***

Chris Hero vs. Are$ - ****

*World Of Sports Rules*
Johnny Kidd vs. Terry Frazier - **3/4

*Non-Tournament – Four Way Dance*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. KAGETORA vs. Paul Tracey vs. Tommy End - **3/4

*Non-Tournament - wXw World Tag Team Titles*
The Switchblade Conspiracy vs. BJ Strong - ***1/2

*Non-Tournament - wXw Lightweight Title*
Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Munenori Sawa - ***1/4

*Non-Tournament – Battle Of The Bucks*
Nick Jackson vs. Matt Jackson - ***3/4

*16 Carat Gold 2010 Final*
Chris Hero vs. Big Van Walter - ***3/4

_Overall a solid tournament with Hero being the darling but Walter becoming a beast, Switchblade Conspiracy giving a solid showing all three nights, Daisuke suplexing everyone in existence and Erick Stevens pulling a decent match out of Polak which is a minor miracle. Steve Douglas still bores as champ though. _



*PWG - As The Worm Turns*

Johnny Goodtime & Jerome "LTP" Robinson vs. Malachi "CK" Jackson & Ryan Taylor - **3/4

Brandon Gatson vs. Scott Lost - ***

Chris Sabin vs. Roderick Strong - ****

The Cutler Brothers & Christina Von Eerie vs. Brandon Bonham, Candice LeRae, & Joey Ryan - ***

Chris Hero vs. Alex Shelley - ***1/2 - ***3/4

*PWG World Tag Team Titles*
The Young Bucks vs. 2 Skinny Black Guys of Low Moral Fiber (El Generico & Chuck Taylor) - ***1/2

*PWG World Title*
Kenny Omega vs. Davey Richards - ****1/4​


----------



## erikstans07

Wooooo! I got As The Worms Turns! Gonna watch some in a little bit.


----------



## -Mystery-

KC, which Hero/Shelley match was better? PWG or wXw?


----------



## KingCrash

-Mystery- said:


> KC, which Hero/Shelley match was better? PWG or wXw?


I would say PWG. Parts of the wXw match were hurt because I think Shelley was in more back pain in Philly then Resada. Plus the crowd was better because the Philly crowd didn't want to see wrestling, they wanted to see the Thumbtack Jack blood and gore wXw. Which is why they turned on the Bad Bones/Douglas match so fast.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Gold Rush*

Rasche Brown vs. Rhett Titus *¾**

*Pick 6 Series*
Kenny King vs. Tyson Dux **¾*

Steve Corino and Kevin Steen vs. Pee Wee and Player Dos ****

Petey Williams vs. Austin Aries ***¼*

Colt Cabana and El Generico vs. The House of Truth ***¼

Pick 6 Series*
Roderick Strong vs. Kenny Omega ****-***¼*

Tyler Black and The Briscoes vs. Chris Hero and The American Wolves ****½-***¾*

*Can't say I enjoyed the show that much. Only the final 2 matches were enjoyable, and the crowd weren't all that throughout the show*​


----------



## The REAL MP

*MP’s Indy DVD Bonanza 2010: PWG Kurt Russellmania
*

I had a shit-eating grin on my face through the whole talky bit. I fucking love this company. Even the Bucks cracked me up on the mic (wait…WHAT?) by name-dropping all of the IWC’s favorites (Bischoff, Hogan, RUSSO) in TNA.

Cutlers, Ryan Taylor, & Christian Von Eerie vs. CK Jackson, Johnny Goodtime, LTP, and Candace LaRae: ***
-Typical PWG opener, which I mean as a compliment. The ladies looked great. For some reason I didn’t enjoy this one as much as the usual big show opener. Probably the lack of Excalibur, although this call by Chris Hero is a classic: “Malachi comes in [attacks Candace LaRae] and he’s a little pervert.”

Brandon Bonham vs. Brandon Gatson: **1/2
-I’m being fairly generous here due to inexperience. I like Gatson, but he’s always been put in a position to look good, and here he had to do a fair bit of carrying. I’m not that familiar with Bonham (just BOLA ‘08) but I think they both still need a bit of work.

Excalibur promo (on a douchebag in the crowd) gets *****. Hell yeah.

Human Tornado vs. Super Crazy: *3/4
-Well…Tornado really tried. And that was the last we would see of him in PWG for the time being. Too sad to think about, so let’s just move on.

Davey Richards vs. Kevin Steen: ***3/4
-SAVE THE SHOW, please. Not that it’s been bad, but not up to PWG standards. And save the show they did. This got weird, it got wild, and it got gross. The most PWG-like match since Danielson/Omega, and that’s the highest praise I can give it.

The Great Muta & KAI vs. Joey Ryan & Scott Lost: ***
-I’m an old-timey Muta mark, but I also know his knees are shit so my expectations aren’t that great. It’s pretty good though. Muta is the indy/puro version of Hulk Hogan, in that he knows how to work just enough to get the crowd into it.

El Generico vs. Jushin “Thunder” Liger: ***3/4
-Something of a dream matchup here. I’ve said before that Generico plays the best babyface in wrestling. Really good lucha-style action. Not much to say really, indy fans will love it.

Paul London & Brian Kendrick vs. Max & Jeremy: ***1/2
-Pretty good tag match, probably not as good as you’d expect considering the talent involved. London looked fat and out of shape, probably because he’d been out for months with a back injury. Kendrick looked better than he has since going back to the indies. The Bucks were the Bucks.

Rob Van Dam vs. Chris Hero vs. Roderick Strong: ***1/4
-Completely disjointed match with no structure at all. A handful of nice sequences are what earned it this rating. 

*Final Thoughts*: I have to say I was a bit disappointed by this show, probably due to unrealistic expectations. It was certainly a lot of fun and any PWG fan should check it out. But again, there are a number of shows I’d recommend before this one.

*Next up*: Chikara--A Touch of Class


----------



## antoniomare007

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxeSWJpRszQ&feature=related

any working link for this match?


----------



## The REAL MP

*MP’s Indy DVD Bonanza 2010: Chikara--A Touch of Class*

Pinkie Sanchez vs. Green Ant: **1/2
-Easily the best I’ve seen Green Ant look. Good opening match to get across the point that things have changed since we last saw Chikara.

The Unstable vs. The Throwbacks & Player Uno: **1/4
-By far the most interesting part of this was the saga of C-A-W. Not much of a match though.

Osirian Portal vs. Sara Del Rey & Daizee Haze: ***
-Pretty good. I thought the ladies were totally believable in there.

Brodie Lee vs. Hallowicked: ***1/4
-These two have pretty good chemistry. Best thing on the show so far. Brodie looked as insane as ever here.

Neo Solar Temple vs. Grizzly Redwood, Pelle Primeau, & Andy Ridge: **1/2
-These jobbers have to die. And for the most part they did. The Order looks like a dangerous trio going into KOT.

Player Dos vs. Tim Donst: ***
-Good YLC match. Donst continues to look better than ever since donning the Vokoder gimmick. 

Quacksaw & The Future Is Now vs. BDK: ***1/2
-It was a lot of angle crossed with your usual Chikara go-crazy fest. So yeah, it was a ton of fun. Not without its problems, but I really liked it.

The Colony vs. F.I.S.T.: **3/4
-Definitely not the best match between these two groups. Possibly the worst. Fire Ant just did not look right at all, and I’m guessing he was sick. Not a bad match at all, but also not up to the standards of the Campeonatas and especially not for these two teams.

*Final Thoughts*: This one really depends on what kind of fan you are. It’s really angle (and BDK)-heavy, so if you’re only looking for snowflakes you won’t find them here. Then again I don’t know why you’d be looking for them in Chikara in the first place. I’m personally enthralled by the BDK angle at this point, so I enjoyed the heck out of this. Your mileage may vary.

*Next Up*: ROH 8th Anniversary Show


----------



## erikstans07

KingCrash said:


> I would say PWG. Parts of the wXw match were hurt because I think Shelley was in more back pain in Philly then Resada. Plus the crowd was better because the Philly crowd didn't want to see wrestling, they wanted to see the Thumbtack Jack blood and gore wXw. Which is why they turned on the Bad Bones/Douglas match so fast.


I haven't seen the wXw one, but I can vouch for the PWG match being fucking superb. Just finished watching it. I'm sure it was his back more than it was him selling, but Shelley made that match because of it. It was very much of a war of attrition.

Oh also, this match is just further proof that Shelley is one of the Top 10 (if not top 5) wrestlers in the world today.


----------



## smitlick

smitlick said:


> *ROH - The Final Countdown Tour - Dayton*
> 
> *1. Preliminary Match *
> The Bravado Brothers vs Tony Kozina & Kyle O'Reilly
> **
> Kyles being helped out by Davey yeah?
> 
> 2. Eddie Edwards vs Brent Albright
> ***1/4
> Surprisingly good and longer than expected though the Blurry hard cam sucks.
> 
> 3. The Dark City Fight Club vs The House of Truth
> **3/4
> 
> 4. Grizzly Redwood vs Jimmy Rave
> *3/4
> Whats happened to Rave?
> 
> 5. Claudio Castagnoli vs Davey Richards
> ***1/2
> 
> 6. The Young Bucks vs The Briscoe Brothers
> ***1/4
> It was as if they had cut the match by 5 minutes and cut any selling from it....
> 
> 7. Rasche Brown vs Silas Young
> *
> Fuck Rasche Brown. Isnt criticised enough IMO cause hes pretty dull/awful.
> 
> 8. Colt Cabana & Petey Williams vs Austin Aries & Rhett Titus
> ***
> 
> 9. Chris Hero vs Bryan Danielson
> ***3/4
> 
> Overall an ok show but nothing fantastic.
> 
> 
> Should have the FCT - Chicago Review up later this week as im about to start the DCFC vs Bucks match. Finally getting through some DVDs.


Quoting my previous review as i noticed Platt hadn't added it to the Official DVD Ratings Thread. Also heres the Chicago show.



*ROH - The Final Countdown Tour - Chicago*

*1. Preliminary Match*
The Bravado Brothers vs Andy Ridge & Tony Kozina
*3/4
Andy Ridge wasn't to bad here.

2. Rhett Titus vs Petey Williams
**3/4

*3. Six Man Mayhem*
Alex Payne vs Grizzly Redwood vs Kyle O'Reilly vs Rasche Brown vs Sal Rinauro vs Silas Young
**3/4
I'll give credit to Rasche... after the previous night he was a lot better here.

4. Brent Albright & Bobby Dempsey vs The House of Truth
**1/2
Would ROH still use Dempsey if he wasn't a fat fuck?

*5. Dog Collar Match*
Necro Butcher vs Jimmy Rave
***1/4

6. The Dark City Fight Club vs The Young Bucks
***

7. Claudio Castagnoli vs Colt Cabana
***
*
8. ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
The American Wolves vs The Briscoe Brothers
***1/4
Disappointing finish + disappointing match IMO...

*9. ROH World Title Match*
Austin Aries vs Bryan Danielson
****1/4

Good show and definitely worth watching for the Main Event.


----------



## Platt

I did add it just as FYF Dayton instead of FCT Dayton lol.


----------



## smitlick

Oh lol. All good then. I'll repost what i said in the media thread for the omega vs davey. Which match was better the as the worms turn match or the epic encounter match?


----------



## Platt

SPRING SAVINGS SALE- 30% OFF YOUR ORDER

You can now save 30% off your order on almost all items listed at ROHWrestling.com with no minimum purchase. This sale includes DVD’s, tickets, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD’s you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.

To redeem your 30% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: spring into the box marked Discount Code when you are going thru the checkout process. You must then hit the “submit” button to the right of the code in order to attach the discount to the order.

*Tickets for “The Bluegrass Brawl” in Louisville, KY on July 22nd are NOT included in this sale!!!
**ROH DVD Subscription Packages are NOT included in the sale!!!
***Terry Funk Autograph tickets for the 9/11 show in New York are NOT included in the sale!!!

Offer ends on Monday, May 17th at 4 PM EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. No adjustments to prior purchases or previously placed orders. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.

NEW DVD RELEASES

The following DVD’s are now available to order in the “New Releases” section at http://www.rohwrestling.com/store.php?sec=new_releases:

NOW IN STOCK: Ring of Honot “Phoenix Rising” Phoenix, AZ 3/27/10 (DVD)
NOW IN STOCK: Ring of Honor “From The Ashes” Phoenix, AZ 3/26/10 (DVD)
NOW IN STOCK: Ring of Honor “Epic Encounter III” Mississauga, Ontarion 3/20/10
SHIPPING THIS THURSDAY: Ring of Honor “The Big Bang” Charlotte, NC 4/3/10 (DVD)
PREORDER NOW: Ring of Honor on HDNet Vol. 1 (DVD)
NOW IN STOCK: Timeline: The History of WWE- 1977-1978 Superstar Graham (DVD-R)
NOW IN STOCK: You Shoot with Jim Cornette (Double DVD-R Set)
NOW IN STOCK: WWE Best Pay Per View Matches 2009-2010 (3 Disc Set)
NOW IN STOCK: TNA Fandimonium: Beer Money/Motor City Machine Guns 











1. Grudge Match: Tyler Black vs, Jimmy Jacobs- Episode # 1
2. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries- Episode # 3
3. Austin Aries vs. Kenny Omega- Episode # 4
4. Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black- Episode # 6
5. Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries- Episode # 7
6, Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black- Episode # 8
7. World Tag Team Title Match: Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Rhett Titus & Kenny King- Episode # 9
8. Jay Briscoe vs. Kenny Omega vs. Kenny King- Episode # 10
9. World Tag Team Title Tables Match: Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The American Wolves- Episode # 11
10. ROH World Title Match: Jerry Lynn vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries- Episode # 12


----------



## FITZ

That Best of ROH on HDnet looks really good. Looks like I'll be sitting 4th row again for the ROH show in September. Part of me wants to get some new DVD but the other side is telling me that I have too many DVDs that I haven't watched yet and that buying more would be financially irresponsbile until I get myself a job. 

I might end up ordering some DVD tbh...


----------



## Platt

I own all the HDNet shows already but the completist in me and the fact it comes as part of the subscription package means I'll be getting it.


----------



## KingKicks

I am VERY happy that they are doing a best of ROH on HDNet DVD considering I lost all the shows when I rebooted my computer, and couldn't be bothered downloading them again.

I wonder what volume will have Hero vs. KENTA.


----------



## Platt

Volume 3 for Hero/KENTA I would guess if they release them for every 12 shows.


----------



## musdy

Any ratings for those matches??


----------



## FITZ

Platt said:


> I own all the HDNet shows already but the completist in me and the fact it comes as part of the subscription package means I'll be getting it.


You pay for the subscription package? Don't you pay like $17 a DVD for that?


----------



## Platt

can't remember at the time it did work out cheaper for me with international shipping but now they're doing B3G2F and 50% sales not so much.


----------



## The REAL MP

*MP's Indy DVD Bonanza 2010: ROH 8th Anniversary Show*

This get drunker and more long-winded as it goes, so if you don’t like it go click somewhere else. 

*Roderick Strong vs. Brian Kendrick: ***1/2*
-Roddy CHOPS the almighty living fuck out of Kendrick. Take that ya little X-Division bitch. Tell Hogan, Bischoff, and Vinnie Roo I said FUCK YOU. Crowd threatens to chant “Twinkies” the entire night. I threaten to drive to New York and start gouging eyes out. Fortunately I only heard it once more (at an OK time) for the rest of the night. Tremendous opener right here.

Bravado Brothers get some promo time. I don’t get this. They’re not good at it at all, but ROH puts them out there anyway. Let some of the lesser indies do that with the rawer talent. ROH needs to showcase the best of the best on that level.

*Kings of Wrestling vs. Bravado Brothers: *3/4*
-Well this should be funny. Except it isn’t. It’s really just a straight-up match. And not a particularly good one. Kings look good obviously, but this doesn’t do anything for them that a squash on HDNet wouldn’t.

HEY, Joey Ryan promo time! Well that was long overdue. Of course Stevens gets more time and sucks a lot worse at it. What the hell.

*Eddie Kingston & Necro Butcher vs. Erick Stevens & Joey Ryan: **1/4*
-Another not-so-hardcore hardcore match. I don’t have a problem with them booking these, but I do have a problem with them half-assing it. Kingston takes a nasty table bump and the ending is cool, but otherwise this is no better than the Necro/Stevens match from the last show.

*Davey Richards vs. El Generico: ****1/4*
-Oh hell yeah. Dream match for me: the ultimate indy babyface versus the ultimate indy killing machine. I love the story early on: Generico is bummed out not totally into it, and Davey has absolutely no patience or sympathy for that. Take two drinks for “AMERICAN WOLVES!“ Quality storytelling, several different things going on here, and the action just built and built and built. Didn’t quite have that intangible to it to make it a classic, but otherwise this was excellent.

*Briscoes vs. Dark City Fight Club: ***
-I love the Briscoes. I don’t care for the DCFC. And I will let you decide who to blame for this. Crowd gets a little hostile, chanting “Fuck Mark Briscoe” (for whatever reason…what did he ever do except kill himself for your amusement?) and “DC Sucks” and one guy’s “GET THE FUCK OUT OF THE RING.” Not the best example of an ROH tag title match.

*Delirious vs. Kenny King vs. Steve Corino vs. Rasche Brown: **1/4*
-It was fun enough I guess, and didn't overstay its welcome. Weird spot on the card for it, and I’ve definitely seen better 4CSes (especially in New York). Corino’s jawing with the crowd was probably the highlight, and if Steve Holt Richards continues to insist on running his mouth while wrestling, I hope he was taking notes. AMERICAN HOLT!

*Kevin Steen vs. Colt Cabana: ***1/4*
-I fucking love Steen’s new entrance song. He still scares me, like to the point where I wouldn’t even antagonize him at a live show. THAT scary. The pre-match promo verges on Dr. Phil territory, and the crowd doesn’t really care for it. The gum play here gets five stars. The post-match activity is much better. This is impossible to rate as a match, so the snowflakes are for the whole package. This feud is going well though, obviously.

Wicked video package sets up the main event. It doesn’t tell the history, because you know it by now. It just highlights the ACTION. This match feels huge.

*Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black: ****1/2*
-Black looks focused. Aries looks up against the wall (and also, pink). Rayna Von Tash gets the ropes for him, and it’s as good a time as any to mention that she’s been ringside all night. Looking fine. Wassup girl. They need to make this happen on every show from here on out. I will pay $5 more per DVD if that helps. OK then. LET‘S GET IT ON.

This was a heck of a bout. Felt like a big giant apology for the Final Battle match, which I don’t think was that bad and have at about three stars. It was a noble idea, with some poor execution and an abominable crowd. The tragedy was that it was the first iPPV, and what I’d guess was a large number of first-time viewers saw that as our end-all, be-all match. Anyway, THIS match was awesome. Highlights: superplex into an F5 (and fuck "no-selling", that‘s just straight up balls), Death Valley Driver on the apron, Electric Chair into…something. Crowd goes BERSERK in anticipation of a title change. The celebration is a legit feel-good moment that doesn’t feel like a “wrestling angle” at all. Hats off to Pearce on that one.

*Final Thoughts*: This is really a tale of two shows. There are the matches you want to see (opener, Richards/Generico, Steen/Cabana, and the main event) and the matches that are just there. But the matches you want to see are more than enough to warrant a purchase. The ending is great, historic even. And the entire show just has a big, can’t miss quality about it that makes it all the more worthwhile.

*Next Up*: Chikara--The Mint Condition


----------



## Pablo Escobar

I'm glad ROH is releasing the HDnet series on DVD, and maybe it's just me, but maybe they said have went with a double disc for the first 24 episodes, and sold it at 20-25$. Maybe it's just me but 12 episodes doesn't seem like much. The lineup is impressive though. 

I also just watched Epic Encounter III, and I enjoyed that show just as much as the 8th anniversary show maybe more. I had low expectations at first but Hero vs. Generico was awesome. Richards vs. Omega has to be a early ROH MOTYC. Petey vs. Edwards, and Steen vs. Dos were good and the rest of the show was solid and flowed nicely. Anyways...don't sleep on this show.


----------



## Platt

Think it is probably due to HDNet having sole right to the footage for 12 months. To do 24 episodes would mean waiting another 12 weeks. I guess we can expect a next volume every 3 months from now on.


----------



## jawbreaker

Pablo Escobar said:


> I also just watched Epic Encounter III, and I enjoyed that show just as much as the 8th anniversary show maybe more. I had low expectations at first but Hero vs. Generico was awesome. Richards vs. Omega has to be a early ROH MOTYC. Petey vs. Edwards, and Steen vs. Dos were good and the rest of the show was solid and flowed nicely. Anyways...don't sleep on this show.


Pretty much exactly my opinion. The show flowed really well and had four really solid matches, two of which were great.


----------



## The REAL MP

Yeah I liked 8th Ann'y and all, but the flow was choppy as hell. Looks like EEIII is at least as good.

And I don't hate Pearce *at all* (at least not like most people), but he's got nothing on Gabe when it comes to match order.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I can tell you that in comparison over one weekend, Pearce did a match better job overall of pacing his shows in Phoenix.


----------



## smitlick

really like that ROH have released some TV Matches.... i'll probably eventually pick it up even though im up to Episode 12 of ROH and have seen all of the matches.


*ROH - Fate of An Angel*
Christopher Daniels vs Matt Hardy
***1/2
Solid but nothing special beside the super loud crowd. Really glad we saw little of Matt in ROH.


----------



## Pablo Escobar

Platt said:


> Think it is probably due to HDNet having sole right to the footage for 12 months. To do 24 episodes would mean waiting another 12 weeks. I guess we can expect a next volume every 3 months from now on.


Yeah, that crossed my mind as well, but they've just had like 4 DVD's get released in the past month, and one PPV. It's not like they were hurting for a DVD release now. I think a simple statement, saying ROH is intending to release the best of every 12 episodes would have pleased the fans. At least we knew it was coming, and in what form. 

But all good i guess. Sounds like a lot of people are interested in it.


----------



## Brandenthesmark

ROH Epic Encounter III
1. House of Truth vs. The Flatliners **1/2
2. Kevin Steen vs. Player Dos ***1/2 very fun match
3. Petey Williams vs. Eddie Edwards ***1/4
4. Tyler Black, Jay Briscoe, "Skullkrusher" Rasche Brown, & Tyson Dux vs. Austin Aries, Kenny King, Rhett Titus, & Adam Pearce ***
5. Steve Corino vs. Colt Cabana **
6. Pick 6 Series Match: (3) Chris Hero vs. El Generico ***3/4 awesome segment after the match and the best fued in wrestling right now Generico and Steen
7. Kenny Omega vs. Davey Richards ****1/2 Loved this match I thought this was better then they're COC and PWG match and I was at the PWG match live I say this is the 2nd best MOTY only behind HBK vs Taker an amazing match

8/10 This show was great and it's well worth it just for the main event


----------



## The REAL MP

*MP’s Indy DVD Bonanza 2010: Chikara--The Mint Condition*

The new Reading Coliseum looks a lot nicer (if not bigger) than the last. Mantis dubs it the Reading Superdome II.

*The Colony vs. Lince Dorado, Pinkie Sanchez, & Daizee Haze: ***1/4*
-Fun opener. Green Ant played a fine Ricky Morton. I don’t mind the non-finish because neither team could really afford a loss at this point.

*Delirious vs. Player Dos: ****
-Good match, fairly methodical beginning. Loved Mantis on commentary here, as usual.

*F.I.S.T. & The Badd Boys vs. Incoherence & The Osirian Portal: ***1/2*
-Where’s Chuck Taylor? I fucking LOVE the Badds. Read this for some idea why: http://www.chikarapro.com/blog92.shtml. Not the greatest match, but it was a ton of fun. Glad to see they’re still doing this kind of silly stuff under the weight of the BDK angle.

*Claudio Castagnoli & Ares vs. The Throwbacks: **1/2*
-Pretty basic match. The Bruderschaft begins the march towards the Campeonatas.

*Tim Donst vs. Player Uno: **3/4*
-Good personal issue in this one detailed in Uno’s blog here: http://www.chikarapro.com/blog90.shtml. Quite a chubby matchup, if you know what I mean. This wasn’t as good as the Donst/Dos match, but it was okay.

*Eddie Kingston vs. Turd Sauce: *1/2*
-It’s “Tursas,” of course, but I lost my shit when Kingston said that on the podcast. I’m fairly torn on this. It was more of an angle than a match, but I’m rating it anyway because it was still a match.
*
Quackenbush & The Future Is Now vs. The Unstable & Brodie Lee: *****
-Interesting combination on the rudo side. This was the usual crazy Chikara multi-man match. It isn’t everyone’s style, but this was a very fine example of it. The Unstable looked really good for the time basically ever to me. A couple of dicked up spots threatened it, but I enjoyed this enough to go four stars.

*Final Thoughts*: Really good show here. The middle was a little soft, but the rest was rock solid and the main event was fantastic. If you’re a Chikara fan, I would definitely pick this up along with the season opener.

*Next Up*: PWG As the Worm Turns


----------



## musdy

*DDT4 09*
Scott Lost & Joey Ryan vs. Bryan Danielson & Roderick Strong ****1/2*

Human Tornado & Scorpio Sky vs. Kenny Omega & Chuck Taylor ****1/4*

The Young Bucks vs. The Cutler Brothers ****1/4*
I liked the match at 100 better.

Malachi Jackson vs. Phoenix Star **3/4*
I HATE Malachi.

The Young Bucks vs. Kenny Omega & Chuck Taylor *****1/2*
Loved how the crowd turned on The Young Bucks

Bryan Danielson & Roderick Strong vs. Motor City Machine Guns *****1/4*

Chris Hero vs. Joey Ryan ***1/4

The Young Bucks vs. Bryan Danielson & Roderick Strong ******

I hate The Young bucks but damn do they have some great matches.


----------



## McQueen

Finals were fucking awful.


----------



## musdy

McQueen said:


> Finals were fucking awful.


I hated the ending but what did you hate about it??


----------



## erikstans07

musdy, he's probably going to say that the fact the Bucks overcame the enormous beating at the hands of Strong and Danielson is stupid and took a lot away from the match.

Personally, I loved the match, but that's everyone's beef with the match.


----------



## musdy

Thats one of the reasons I rated it lower than the Men of Low Moral Fiber match.


----------



## The REAL MP

*MP’s Indy DVD Bonanza 2010--PWG As the Worm Turns*

I’m anticipating the main event more than any PWG match I’ve ever seen. And the semi-main isn’t too far behind. Let’s do this. WARNING: drunk, rambly.

*Johnny Goodtime &. LTP vs. CK Jackson &. Ryan Taylor: ***1/4*
-The usual fun PWG opener. This continues to be the best showcase of really young talent on the national indy scene. Jackson looks like he’s improved from looking like a bloody stool to looking like normal lukewarm piss.

*Scott Lost vs. Brandon Gatson: ****
-Good match. The Brandon Gatson Means Business Tour continues. I definitely like him more in matches with veterans at this point in his career than having to carry somebody.

*Roderick Strong vs. Chris Sabin: ****1/4*
-Holy FUCK. This came out of nowhere. I honestly don’t see anything wrong with this, other than maybe a lack of backstory (and there‘s even some of that since this was supposed to be a first round BOLA match). Some of the sequences toward the beginning are breathtaking, and the strikes are just disgusting. Sleeper match that you need to go out of your way to see.

*Joey Ryan, Brandon Bonham, & Candice LaRae vs. The Cutlers & Christina Von Eerie*: ***
-I could really go for some goofy comedy after that hair-raising last match, and for the most part this brings it. A lot of fun. Joey and Candice completely own this thing, even before the bell.

*Chris Hero vs. Alex Shelley: ***1/2*
-Solid match. Chris Hero bores me, I’ve made no secret about that. The Kings are still awesome and occasionally he’ll surprise me, but this is comparable to a typical HDNet main event. Excalibur makes a couple of references to The Wire and warms my heart like nothing else in wrestling (while going straight over Roderick Strong’s head).

Shelley warms my heart further by giving a t-shirt to “that annoying prick of a kid” (according to Excalibur earlier tonight). A lot of people hate that kid, but this was too awesome for words. You know what, that kid’s probably the best fan in the building.

*Young Bucks vs. Greatest Tag Team Name of All-Time: *****
-Referring to the 2 Skinny Black Guys of Low Moral Fiber. Chuck Taylor’s pre-match and DVD cover pic is hysterical. Nick Jackson is wearing a Hulkamania shirt and rips it off. How is this not the greatest promotion on the planet? Chuck Taylor plays a kick ass Robert Gibson. His wrestling has looked a lot better lately. Generico continues to prove that he has the best timing in the business. NASTY BOYS ARMPIT! This was largely character-based and nearly as amazing as the Strong/Sabin match.

*Kenny Omega vs. Davey Richards: ****1/2*
-Fuck yes. My favorite rivalry in wrestling. Omega is wearing a horns-and-shoulder pad deal that amuses me before the bell. Then he keeps he wearing it during the match and I’m begging for Davey to knock his god damn head off. Commentary is barely paying attention to the match and I’m about ready to turn it off for the first time in PWG history. RICHARDS DIVING HEADBUTT WITH THE HORNS! Horns Cloverleaf! Omega’s arm was a compelling, legitimate target throughout the match, and DAVEY RICHARDS IS A MOTHERFUCKING WORLD CHAMPION. Better than Aries/Black.

*Final Thoughts*: I probably annoyed people on this board for weeks complaining about when this DVD would be released. Now we know why. This was easily the best North American wrestling show of 2010 that I've seen to this point. Better than 8th Anniversary, better than WrestleMania, better than Guerre Sans Frontieres, better than probably any PWG show since Threemendous II. Buy this immediately! DO IT. Can’t wait for Titannica now.

*Next Up*: Chikara--A World of Comforting Illusions


----------



## erikstans07

musdy said:


> Thats one of the reasons I rated it lower than the Men of Low Moral Fiber match.


Yeah I can see that, but it's definitely not a reason to say the match fucking sucked. McQueen's just a bitter dude.


----------



## Brandenthesmark

The REAL MP said:


> *MP’s Indy DVD Bonanza 2010--PWG As the Worm Turns*
> 
> I’m anticipating the main event more than any PWG match I’ve ever seen. And the semi-main isn’t too far behind. Let’s do this. WARNING: drunk, rambly.
> 
> *Johnny Goodtime &. LTP vs. CK Jackson &. Ryan Taylor: ***1/4*
> -The usual fun PWG opener. This continues to be the best showcase of really young talent on the national indy scene. Jackson looks like he’s improved from looking like a bloody stool to looking like normal lukewarm piss.
> 
> *Scott Lost vs. Brandon Gatson: ****
> -Good match. The Brandon Gatson Means Business Tour continues. I definitely like him more in matches with veterans at this point in his career than having to carry somebody.
> 
> *Roderick Strong vs. Chris Sabin: ****1/4*
> -Holy FUCK. This came out of nowhere. I honestly don’t see anything wrong with this, other than maybe a lack of backstory (and there‘s even some of that since this was supposed to be a first round BOLA match). Some of the sequences toward the beginning are breathtaking, and the strikes are just disgusting. Sleeper match that you need to go out of your way to see.
> 
> *Joey Ryan, Brandon Bonham, & Candice LaRae vs. The Cutlers & Christina Von Eerie*: ***
> -I could really go for some goofy comedy after that hair-raising last match, and for the most part this brings it. A lot of fun. Joey and Candice completely own this thing, even before the bell.
> 
> *Chris Hero vs. Alex Shelley: ***1/2*
> -Solid match. Chris Hero bores me, I’ve made no secret about that. The Kings are still awesome and occasionally he’ll surprise me, but this is comparable to a typical HDNet main event. Excalibur makes a couple of references to The Wire and warms my heart like nothing else in wrestling (while going straight over Roderick Strong’s head).
> 
> Shelley warms my heart further by giving a t-shirt to “that annoying prick of a kid” (according to Excalibur earlier tonight). A lot of people hate that kid, but this was too awesome for words. You know what, that kid’s probably the best fan in the building.
> 
> *Young Bucks vs. Greatest Tag Team Name of All-Time: *****
> -Referring to the 2 Skinny Black Guys of Low Moral Fiber. Chuck Taylor’s pre-match and DVD cover pic is hysterical. Nick Jackson is wearing a Hulkamania shirt and rips it off. How is this not the greatest promotion on the planet? Chuck Taylor plays a kick ass Robert Gibson. His wrestling has looked a lot better lately. Generico continues to prove that he has the best timing in the business. NASTY BOYS ARMPIT! This was largely character-based and nearly as amazing as the Strong/Sabin match.
> 
> *Kenny Omega vs. Davey Richards: ****1/2*
> -Fuck yes. My favorite rivalry in wrestling. Omega is wearing a horns-and-shoulder pad deal that amuses me before the bell. Then he keeps he wearing it during the match and I’m begging for Davey to knock his god damn head off. Commentary is barely paying attention to the match and I’m about ready to turn it off for the first time in PWG history. RICHARDS DIVING HEADBUTT WITH THE HORNS! Horns Cloverleaf! Omega’s arm was a compelling, legitimate target throughout the match, and DAVEY RICHARDS IS A MOTHERFUCKING WORLD CHAMPION. Better than Aries/Black.
> 
> *Final Thoughts*: I probably annoyed people on this board for weeks complaining about when this DVD would be released. Now we know why. This was easily the best North American wrestling show of 2010 that I've seen to this point. Better than 8th Anniversary, better than WrestleMania, better than Guerre Sans Frontieres, better than probably any PWG show since Threemendous II. Buy this immediately! DO IT. Can’t wait for Titannica now.
> 
> *Next Up*: Chikara--A World of Comforting Illusions


This was an amazing show and I was there live though I say it's the 2nd best I thought Guerre Sans Frontieres was only a tad bit better probably because seeing Dragon's last match was so memorable but good review I'll review once I watch it on DVD


----------



## smitlick

Oh yay... more overrated ratings for PWG


----------



## Brandenthesmark

smitlick said:


> he said in 2010... Guerre San Frontieres was in 2009


Yeah I know but in the post he said it was better then Guerre San Frontieres and I though that was the best PWG show


----------



## smitlick

Brandenthesmark said:


> Yeah I know but in the post he said it was better then Guerre San Frontieres and I though that was the best PWG show


yep i realised which is why i edited my post with my original thoughts.

EDIT
*
ROH - Redemption*
*ROH World Title Elimination Match*
CM Punk vs Christopher Daniels vs James Gibson vs Samoa Joe
***3/4

*ROH - Night of the Grudges II*
*Soccer Riot Match*
Nigel McGuiness vs Colt Cabana
***1/4

*WXW - The Vision*
Chris Hero vs Alex Shelley
***1/4

*Evolve 2*
Chris Hero vs Ikuto Hidaka
***3/4
Is Evole just basically trying to be a fake MMA?


----------



## jawbreaker

Better than Guerres Sans Frontières? Not sure that's possible. Either way, can't wait to see it.


----------



## KaijuFan

smitlick said:


> Oh yay... more overrated ratings for PWG


How are they overrated if they're an opinion? Grow the fuck up.


----------



## McQueen

musdy said:


> I hated the ending but what did you hate about it??


Pretty much everything. Aside from the insane amount of glee I got from watching Danielson stiff the fuck out of the Bucks it was a really poorly structured match and of course the finish was complete bullshit.


----------



## The REAL MP

Right, I *personally * thought ATWT was better than Guerre Sans Frontieres and better (by quite a bit actually) than any other show I've seen this year.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Epic Encounter III*

The Flatliners vs. The House of Truth ***½*

Kevin Steen vs. Player Dos ****½-***¾*
*This really surprised me*

*ROH World Television Title Match*
Eddie Edwards vs. Petey Williams *****

Tyler Black, Jay Briscoe, Rasche Brown and Tyson Dux vs. Austin Aries, Kenny King, Rhett Titus and Adam Pearce ****-***¼*

Steve Corino vs. Colt Cabana **½

Pick 6 Series*
El Generico vs. Chris Hero *****-****¼*
*Again surprised me. As much as I like both guys, I wasn't expecting this to be as good as it was*

Davey Richards vs. Kenny Omega *****½*
*Loved this from start to finish. Also Davey's dive at the beginning of the match is one of the only times when it has looked like it's hurt his opponent more then him*

*VERY enjoyable show. I wasn't expecting much apart from the main event, and ended up being entertained by almost everything on the show. Probably the most I've enjoyed a 2010 show so far.*​


----------



## smitlick

KaijuFan said:


> How are they overrated if they're an opinion? Grow the fuck up.


Aren't i also stating my opinion?


----------



## CM Skittle

smitlick said:


> Aren't i also stating my opinion?


lol, I know seriously. I agree with you too by the way, I love PWG but it's so overrated these days for some reason. I mean it's good but it's not the best fed ever like some people try to act, but I guess it's better than last year when people were pretending CHIKARA was the best thing to ever happen to wrestling


----------



## Maxx Hero

CM, just a heads up...we were not pretending to enjoy Chikara. It makes me curious as to why you think people would put up a facade of enjoyment. I wonder what sort of mindset you must be in when you post.

You left me a negative rep message once that said 'I hate smarks like you'...but to be honest, is the one who expresses their true opinion all the time without caring what others think really the smark? I feel that your 'I hate smarks' vendetta is a bigger gimmick that any of those who you rant against (among them me and Kaiju). you make comments about others not respcting opinions, but to be honest, you are the least tolerant person I have met on WF.


----------



## CM Skittle

Well sorry if I'm come off that way but I don't think I act like that! I just can't stand indy bangwagons and how quick indy fans turn on something the second it gets popular. And then they move on to some underground thing that sucks but since it's underground they act like it's the best thing ever. "Oh, you haven't heard of SIW?? Well I guess you just aren't a smart enough wrestling fan, only the smartest wrestling fans can enjoy wrestling like that!" (SIW doesn't exist by the way I just made it up for an example.) And what makes it even worse is that usually it's not even that good, there's usually a reason why stuff like that isn't popular. I wonder a lot of the time if those are even people's real opinions or if they just say it to look smart. That's just how I feel about it anyway.


----------



## Maxx Hero

And you are entitled to feel that way. You are not entitled to force that said opinion down everyone's throats because for the most part it is not true. For example, I don't think there is anyone who liked Chikara that left due to the bandwagon effect. I feel that when something becomes popular some people may make their opinions toward it more apparent, but they are for the most part feelings which are already present.


----------



## KYSeahawks

Didnt know where to post this but figured I could get an answer here If you buy General Admission tickets to ROH do they assign a seat or do you just sit somewhere in a section when u show up.I am planning on getting tickets tommorrow for ROH's Louisville debut and just wanted to know that


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Sit anywhere you want in GA. It's the best.


----------



## CM Skittle

Maxx Hero said:


> And you are entitled to feel that way. You are not entitled to force that said opinion down everyone's throats because for the most part it is not true. For example, I don't think there is anyone who liked Chikara that left due to the bandwagon effect. I feel that when something becomes popular some people may make their opinions toward it more apparent, but they are for the most part feelings which are already present.


I don't try to force my opinions down people's throats, I encourage people to make their own opinions. The only thing I have a problem with is people who just follow whatever everyone else is saying even when they don't really agree with it. I feel like some people would rather look smart than be honest about what they really like and that's the one thing I can't stand so like I said sorry if I seem like I'm looking down on people for liking different things than me because that's now how I feel at all


----------



## smitlick

On another much funnier note... a recap of the latest DGUSA PPV gave me the giggles today at uni.

http://www.gerweck.net/news/1274035223.shtml



*ECW on TNN - January 15, 2000*
*Mexican Deathmatch*
Super Crazy vs Yoshihiro Tajiri
***
Fun match but is basically a hardcore dragon gate match... Crazy even no sold the green mist...
*
All Pro Wrestling - January 22, 2000*
*APW Internet Title Match*
Christopher Daniels vs Michael Modest
***


----------



## The REAL MP

SORRY FOR LIKING A WRESTLING DVD SO MUCH, GUYS. Holy fucking shit.

I'm not even going to address Skittle right now because I'm too pissed off. Apparently I just liked it because PWG is trendy right now and I'm trying to shove it down your throat. Whatever. What do I need to do, take Skype footage of myself watching the show on my couch and marking like an idiot?

I have neither the time nor the inclination to sit here and play Dr. Phil about your insecurities or why you would ever feel the need to justify someone else's fandom in your own mind.


----------



## WillTheBloody

The REAL MP said:


> What do I need to do, take Skype footage of myself watching the show on my couch and marking like an idiot?


The fact that every word wasn't COMPLETELY CAPITALIZED was a dead giveaway you dirty faker. In future glowing reviews, capitalize everything or post scanned polygraph results along with star ratings and a Star Rating Reference Chart, unless you want to be mocked.


Seriously though, I've been enjoying your reviews a lot. I hope these recent comments haven't discouraged you from posting more of them.


----------



## Maxx Hero

WillTheBloody said:


> Seriously though, I've been enjoying your reviews a lot. I hope these recent comments haven't discouraged you from posting more of them.


Seconded.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

Hey guys. Does anyone know what region the dvds on smartmark are? I'm guessing it's region 1, just would like to know because I need to update my indy collection. Many thanks .


----------



## FITZ

smitlick said:


> On another much funnier note... a recap of the latest DGUSA PPV gave me the giggles today at uni.
> 
> http://www.gerweck.net/news/1274035223.shtml


All Caps and rating every match is 5* makes for a fantastic review.


----------



## The REAL MP

Oh, not even. There will be plenty more where those came from. Although I can't promise the regularity of them because I just made a couple big non-wrestling purchases to distract me, and I'm going to Vegas in the middle of this week.

But thanks for the kind words. Especially to Maxx, who doesn't seem to like much, so that's a huge compliment.


----------



## GuerrillaOfHonor

SC4L said:


> Hey guys. Does anyone know what region the dvds on smartmark are? I'm guessing it's region 1, just would like to know because I need to update my indy collection. Many thanks .


They are Region 0. I dont think ive ever come across indy dvds that are not region free, I might be wrong though


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

Region free? Awesome!


----------



## CM Skittle

smitlick said:


> On another much funnier note... a recap of the latest DGUSA PPV gave me the giggles today at uni.
> 
> http://www.gerweck.net/news/1274035223.shtml


lol! This review made me laugh too, that's too funny. How does a review like that get on gerweck.net?? Even I can write a better review


----------



## gaveedra07

Has anyone watched any dvds from F1rst wrestling? I recently bought and viewed The Return '09, Die Another Die, and Friday Night Fantasy and I enjoyed them. I was thinking of purchasing a few more soon and was curious if anyone has any recommendations of which dvds may be better than others.


----------



## KaijuFan

gaveedra07 said:


> Has anyone watched any dvds from F1rst wrestling? I recently bought and viewed The Return '09, Die Another Die, and Friday Night Fantasy and I enjoyed them. I was thinking of purchasing a few more soon and was curious if anyone has any recommendations of which dvds may be better than others.


Friday the 30th is pretty fun


----------



## KaijuFan

double post


----------



## Maxx Hero

gaveedra07 said:


> Has anyone watched any dvds from F1rst wrestling? I recently bought and viewed The Return '09, Die Another Die, and Friday Night Fantasy and I enjoyed them. I was thinking of purchasing a few more soon and was curious if anyone has any recommendations of which dvds may be better than others.


I have been to most of their shows so I can say that every one is enjoyable. In fact if you look at the deathmatch on 'The Return '09 you can see me when they are brawling on the outside at the same corner as the bottle spot. I'm the guy with the baby blue sweatbands that gets splashed with blood.

I would say in terms of what to recomend it depends on what sort of product you like. Minneapolis shows will have more hardcore and risque and West Saint Paul shows will ahve more lucha-resu and technical. Both are enjoyable though.



CM Skittle said:


> I don't try to force my opinions down people's throats, I encourage people to make their own opinions. The only thing I have a problem with is people who just follow whatever everyone else is saying even when they don't really agree with it. I feel like some people would rather look smart than be honest about what they really like and that's the one thing I can't stand so like I said sorry if I seem like I'm looking down on people for liking different things than me because that's now how I feel at all


1. No, I'm pretty sure calling people stupid for enjoying Chikara classifies as shoving your opinions down peoples throats. You say you want people to form opinions of their own, but then why would you then tell them those opinions are stupid. Your actions and words are not parallel.

2. Give a single example of this happening, because as I stated in my last post, which you conceded rather than refuted, this is not the case. Also, seeing how you can't get into people heads and know what they are actually thinking there is no way you can be an internet wrestling God and know whether people actually believe what they say, so don't assert that you can.

3. CM decided to leave another nice little message for me as a rep comment. "Well I'd rather be intolerant than a dumbass sheep who just follows everyone else". I will respond here. First you admit to being intolerant, which furthers my point that you are a hypocrite. You have conceded this. Second, find a single example of me being a sheep, because I feel that as someone who primarily enjoys Chikara, Dragon Gate, and BattlArts and is not afraid to openly state their opinion on any other product or match, even when often times it is against the popular belief, that I am perhaps the farthest from what you accuse me of being as possible.

With Love,

MaxxHero


----------



## gaveedra07

KaijuFan said:


> Friday the 30th is pretty fun


Thanks. I'll probably end up buying the one that has Jerry Lynn vs Arik Cannon; that just sounds like a match I'd enjoy. Maybe I'll buy Friday the 30th with it. I'm thinking of ordering 3 total.


----------



## gaveedra07

Maxx Hero said:


> In fact if you look at the deathmatch on 'The Return '09 you can see me when they are brawling on the outside at the same corner as the bottle spot. I'm the guy with the baby blue sweatbands that gets splashed with blood.


I'll have to rewatch that match and see if I notice you.


----------



## jawbreaker

I've seen a couple F1rst shows. Pretty fun watches. Nothing amazing or MOTY quality, but for a local indy, it's really enjoyable stuff.


----------



## Tarfu

GuerrillaOfHonor said:


> They are Region 0. I dont think ive ever come across indy dvds that are not region free, I might be wrong though


Unless it's somesort of a special retail release (Koch's ROH series, Best of Chikara, PWG Sells Out vol 1, etc.) they are usually without exception all region free. Also, SMV's releases are all DVD-R, which should automatically indicate of Region 0.

Also, today I posted on the rohforums. I come back home and see how they've edited my post and replaced the word "shit" with "excrement". So now Davey Richards is stiffing the excrement out of someone, and I look like a retard. Nice.


----------



## McQueen

No offence Tarfu but looking like a retard on the ROH forum is pretty much a requirement for joining. They just edited your post so you'd fit in.


----------



## Tarfu

Hah, I guess so. But even with all the retardness (it's a word, right?) like censoring out forbidden words such as "shit", "gabe" and "evolve", somehow I've managed to enjoy my time on the new board (never was a member on the former though). Thankfully I haven't turned into a rohbot yet, even if their main objective seems to be alienating people and making them mindless cult followers.


----------



## jawbreaker

McQueen said:


> No offence Tarfu but looking like a retard on the ROH forum is pretty much a requirement for joining. They just edited your post so you'd fit in.


There's like twelve people on the ROH forum who know what they're talking about (and don't also post here or other places I visit). They are the only reason I still go there (which I'm starting to do less and less anyway, partly thanks to the ridiculous censorship. For example, the following post:

shit
fuck
fucking
gabe sapolsky
feinstein
doi
evolve
dragon gate
fip

is returned as:

excrement
f%#@!
f%#@!ing
****** ******
***
*******
****
*
*****

And they just locked a thread on crowd audio. Petty much?


----------



## Devildude

*MOAR SHIMMER~!*

*SHIMMER Vol. 25:*

1. Tenille vs. Jetta - **1/2*
2. Four Corner Survival: Kellie Skater vs. Portuguese Princess Ariel vs. Cat Power vs. Rachel Summerlyn - ***1/4*
3. Nikki Roxx vs. Melanie Cruise - **3/4*
4. Rain vs. Jennifer Blake - ****1/4*
5. Cheerleader Melissa vs. Jessie McKay - *****
6. LuFisto vs. Amber O'Neal - ***1/4*
7. Grudge Tag Team Match: Portia Perez & Nicole Matthews vs. Allison Danger & Daizee Haze - ***3/4*
8. Mercedez Martinez vs, Serena Deeb - *****
9. SHIMMER Tag Team Title Match: Ashley Lane & Nevaeh vs. Sara Del Rey & Amazing Kong - ***1/2*
10. SHIMMER Title Match: MsChif vs. Wesna Busic - ****1/4*

*Solid volume that suffered slightly by not having a real stand-out match. However, apart from a couple of opening matches, the rest ranged from solid to good. Thumbs in the middle.*


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

jawbreaker said:


> There's like twelve people on the ROH forum who know what they're talking about (and don't also post here or other places I visit). They are the only reason I still go there (which I'm starting to do less and less anyway, partly thanks to the ridiculous censorship. For example, the following post:
> 
> shit
> fuck
> fucking
> gabe sapolsky
> feinstein
> doi
> evolve
> dragon gate
> fip
> 
> is returned as:
> 
> excrement
> f%#@!
> f%#@!ing
> ****** ******
> ***
> *******
> ****
> *
> *****
> 
> And they just locked a thread on crowd audio. Petty much?


It's easy to overpass the filters. In any of the banned terms, put the board formatting for bold, italics, or underlined in the middle of the terms.


----------



## Platt

Must catch up on some Shimmer got behind with my watching when I was working through the WSU shows.


----------



## jawbreaker

superdupersonic said:


> It's easy to overpass the filters. In any of the banned terms, put the board formatting for bold, italics, or underlined in the middle of the terms.


Ha. I'll do that.


----------



## Maxx Hero

The fact that they would censor Doi, a former ROH tag team champion is outrageous.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Nigel wins the Pure Title at * Invasion

Daniels finally pins Joe at * Challenge


----------



## seancarleton77

jawbreaker said:


> There's like twelve people on the ROH forum who know what they're talking about (and don't also post here or other places I visit). They are the only reason I still go there (which I'm starting to do less and less anyway, partly thanks to the ridiculous censorship. For example, the following post:
> 
> shit
> fuck
> fucking
> gabe sapolsky
> feinstein
> doi
> evolve
> dragon gate
> fip
> 
> is returned as:
> 
> excrement
> f%#@!
> f%#@!ing
> ****** ******
> ***
> *******
> ****
> *
> *****
> 
> And they just locked a thread on crowd audio. Petty much?


That sounds like something TNA would do, that's some juvenile shit, Cary Silkin.


----------



## musdy

Devildude said:


> *MOAR SHIMMER~!*
> 
> *SHIMMER Vol. 25:*
> 
> 1. Tenille vs. Jetta - **1/2*
> 2. Four Corner Survival: Kellie Skater vs. Portuguese Princess Ariel vs. Cat Power vs. Rachel Summerlyn - ***1/4*
> 3. Nikki Roxx vs. Melanie Cruise - **3/4*
> 4. Rain vs. Jennifer Blake - ****1/4*
> 5. Cheerleader Melissa vs. Jessie McKay - *****
> 6. LuFisto vs. Amber O'Neal - ***1/4*
> 7. Grudge Tag Team Match: Portia Perez & Nicole Matthews vs. Allison Danger & Daizee Haze - ***3/4*
> 8. Mercedez Martinez vs, Serena Deeb - *****
> 9. SHIMMER Tag Team Title Match: Ashley Lane & Nevaeh vs. Sara Del Rey & Amazing Kong - ***1/2*
> 10. SHIMMER Title Match: MsChif vs. Wesna Busic - ****1/4*
> 
> *Solid volume that suffered slightly by not having a real stand-out match. However, apart from a couple of opening matches, the rest ranged from solid to good. Thumbs in the middle.*


I read some reviews and no matches went over 15 minutes??

*SHIMMER VOL. 1*
Shantelle Taylor vs. Tiana Ringer *3/4
Krissy Vaine & Amber O'Neal vs. Cindy Rogers & Nikki Roxx *1/2
Ariel vs. Rain **
Lexie Fyfe vs. Christie Ricci *3/4
Cheerleader Melissa vs. MsChif ***1/4
Allsion Danger vs. Beth Phoenix ***1/4 (Lots of comedy in this one)
Sara Del Rey vs. Mercedes Martinez ***3/4
Lacey vs. Daizee Haze ***1/4

*SHIMMER VOL. 2*
Krissy Vaine vs. Cindy Rogers *1/2
Nikki Roxx vs. Lexie Fyfe *3/4
Cheerleader Melissa & Tiana Ringer vs. Ariel & Shantelle Taylor **1/2
Christine Ricci vs. Amber O'Neal *1/4
Allison Danger vs. Rain **3/4
MsChif vs. Beth Phoenix ***
Daizee Haze vs. Sara Del Rey vs. Lacey vs. Mercedes Martinez ***1/4


----------



## seancarleton77

musdy said:


> I read some reviews and no matches went over 15 minutes??


Do all women wrestlers in America have bad cardio or is it just bad booking.


----------



## musdy

seancarleton77 said:


> Do all women wrestlers in America have bad cardio or is it just bad booking.


Most SHIMMER cards have longer matches but not this volume.


----------



## jawbreaker

seancarleton77 said:


> Do all women wrestlers in America have bad cardio or is it just bad booking.


They pretty much always wrestle four matches in two days so I doubt it's cardio.


----------



## Devildude

musdy said:


> I read some reviews and no matches went over 15 minutes??


It was just one of those volumes that felt "there" and lacked a bit of quality in terms of two good workers in the same match or the booking not allowing for a longer match. Certainly, it was one of the weaker volumes overall.

However, I'm looking forward to 27 and 28 since Hamada is on the card, which automatically makes it completely awesome. Eagerly awaiting the release of 29-32 too since I badly want to see some Joshi action and by all accounts, Ayumi Kurihara stole the weekend.

Just on a sidenote, DP is suggesting that the next SHIMMER tapings will be late summer/early fall so he can book all the talent he wants for those dates, which suggests some more Joshi stars (Please let it be KANA!) and a couple of folks from TNA.

Finally, NEO announced that they'll be folding in the near future which is a real shame for the Joshi scene over in Japan - not that anyone should be surprised considering the sheer drop in business for Joshi over there since the early 00's. However, one silver lining is that several of the workers have shown interest in working Stateside more often, so that can only be a good thing for SHIMMER.

Wow, this post turned much longer than expected. Oh well.


----------



## TheAce

Just ordered all 3 nights of King of Trios! I'm stoked!


----------



## musdy

I just won my first EBAY auction, Glory By Honor V Night 2 for $17.95


----------



## KingCrash

TheAce said:


> Just ordered all 3 nights of King of Trios! I'm stoked!


You won't regret it. Going through Night 1 right now (no spoilers) and it's an enjoyable show. And Chikara needs more North Star Express.


----------



## ADN

Did anyone notice that they changed Kurt Rusellmania to this?:


----------



## FITZ

In all honesty it took me a while to even notice what they changed about it.


----------



## KingCrash

Sucks they had to change the title, dvd covers, etc. Wonder when they did it?


----------



## KaijuFan

It's still Kurt RussellMania to me dammit!


----------



## Maxx Hero

KingCrash said:


> And Chikara needs more North Star Express.


Everyone needs more NSE.


----------



## McQueen

I need less CHIKARA.


----------



## Tarfu

Highspots has a Jimmy Yang shoot up for pre-order entitled "Creative Has Nothing For You..."

EDIT: Oh, it's a SERIES of shoots with future endeavored guys. This is gonna be great.


----------



## McQueen

:lmao AWESOME!


----------



## Maxx Hero

McQueen said:


> I need less CHIKARA.


But would you agree more of the NSE would improve Chikara?


----------



## McQueen

As far as i'm concerned only the black plague infecting everyone in the building will improve CHIKARA. I'm pretty sure i've made that clear at this point.


----------



## jawbreaker

I thought you liked Chuck Taylor.


----------



## FITZ

Everybody should like Chuck Taylor


----------



## Casey Jones

Maxx Hero said:


> Everyone needs more NSE.


They're going to be wrestling at the upcoming F1RST show, right? I'm looking forward to going, don't know if I can sit through the Wrestlicious shit though.


----------



## Platt

ADN said:


> Did anyone notice that they changed Kurt Rusellmania to this?:


What the hell so that show has 2 names now lol.


----------



## The REAL MP

So I'm really hoping SMV runs a sale in the next, oh, 4 or 5 hours. Because I'm leaving for Vegas for 4 days, and I know a sale is coming up soon, and I cannot wait another month or more to pick up KOT.

Shit!


----------



## KaijuFan

Don't spend so much on strippers and you'll be fine MP!


----------



## McQueen

jawbreaker said:


> I thought you liked Chuck Taylor.


I do, I just can't stomach CHIKARA. Now if CHIKARA made a DVD called _I F&#[email protected]' Hate Your Kids: The Best of Chuck Taylor_ i'd consider buying it.

It's a tough world be live in sometimes.


----------



## The REAL MP

KaijuFan said:


> Don't spend so much on strippers and you'll be fine MP!


HA!

OR, I'll just win a ton of money when I'm there and say fuck the $15 I'd save and not worry about the sale.

Those strippers are gonna get it though. There's no getting around that one.


----------



## KingKicks

2 more ROH shows have been named.

4/23 - Pick Your Poison
4/24 - Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 2


----------



## McQueen

Whats the focused match on BF,SE 2?

I was such a better moderator than you Benjo, people actually like me... :side:


----------



## Platt

The Sterino/Cabanico street fight.


----------



## KingKicks

McQueen said:


> I was such a better moderator than you Benjo, people actually like me... :side:


Oh yeah I'm sure all the CHIKARA fans here just love you :side:


----------



## McQueen

Doesn't matter. I'm better than them.


----------



## KaijuFan

Does Highspots not offer media mail shipping anymore? That's heart wrenching.


----------



## jawbreaker

McQueen said:


> Doesn't matter. I'm better than them.


Well straightedge means I'm better than you, so...


----------



## FITZ

KaijuFan said:


> Does Highspots not offer media mail shipping anymore? That's heart wrenching.


I thought they did for small orders. Haven't ordered from them in a while. I've found it's easier to just get the new PWG shows I want at live shows. If you have minimal social skills you can usually get a deal on some of the stuff. Nothing too great but I know I've saved $5 or $10 on their Kobashi comp and $5 on BOLA 09 and Sells Out Vol. 2. 


Benjo flew from England to see an ROH show, that's pretty tough to top McQueen.


----------



## KingKicks

TaylorFitz said:


> Benjo flew from England to see an ROH show, that's pretty tough to top McQueen.


4 times :side:

Good I've got some backup :side:


----------



## McQueen

Lets get something straight. Straightedge means you get less headaches than me and probably have less fun...

Benjo broke the Shows before Bros rule with me several times now. He's dead to me.


----------



## will94

McQueen said:


> Lets get something straight. Straightedge means you get less headaches than me and probably have less fun...


I challenge that last part 

I have never seen CHIKARA. But I'm slowly becoming a Mike Quackenbush fan for some reason, so I may have to check it out sometime.


----------



## Legend

*ROH Gold Rush*

Rasche Brown vs. Rhett Titus _*_

_Picl 6 Series Match_
[5] Kenny King vs. Tyson Dux _**1/2_

Steve Corino and Kevin Steen vs. Pee Wee and Player Dos _**1/2_

Petey Williams vs. Austin Aries _***
Aries adds a * to everything he's in based solely on his character. Fucking gold._

Colt Cabana and El Generico vs. The House of Truth _***_

_Pick 6 Series Match_
[1] Roderick Strong vs. Kenny Omega _***1/2-***3/4
I'm still waiting for a classic from these two in ROH._

_6 Man Tag Team Match_
ROH World Champion Tyler Black and ROH World Tag Team Champions Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. 
Chris Hero, Davey Richards amd ROH World TV Champion Eddie Edwards _***3/4-****_ 


*ROH Epic Encounter III*

The Flatliners vs. The House of Truth _***_

Kevin Steen vs. Player Dos _***1/2-***3/4_

_ROH World Television Title Match_
Eddie Edwards vs. Petey Williams _***1/2_

_8 Man Tag Team Match_
Tyler Black, Jay Briscoe, Rasche Brown, & Tyson Dux vs.
Austin Aries, Kenny King, Rhett Titus, & Adam Pearce _***1/4-***1/2
:lmao @ that jackass getting pissed at Rhett. I guess he's not addicted to love. Soon sat down when King came over though eh?_

Steve Corino vs. Colt Cabana _**_

_Pick 6 Series Match_
El Generico vs. [3] Chris Hero _****+_

Davey Richards vs. Kenny Omega _****1/2_


*ROH From The Ashes*

_Six Man Mayhem_
Colt Cabana vs. Johnny Goodtime vs. Rasche Brown vs. Joey Ryan vs. Human Tornado vs. Shawn Daivari _**1/2_

The Kings of Wrestling vs. Scott Lost & Scorpio Sky _***_

Alex Koslov vs. Rocky Romero _***_

Necro Butcher vs. Bison Smith

Kenny Omega vs. Kevin Steen _****_
_Great match. Steen's character is absolute dynamite at the moment. He adds to any match he's in._

Steve Corino vs. El Generico _**1/2_

_Personal Challenge Gauntlet_
Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries _***3/4_
_Aries has possibly the great ring attire in recent memory.Gotta love pink leg warmers._

_Personal Challenge Gauntlet_
Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong _***1/4_

_No Disqualification Match_
Jerry Lynn vs. Kenny King _***3/4_
_The wrong guy went over, but still a fun hardcore match, despite the lacking the intensity of a feud ender._

_ROH World Tag Team Title Match_
Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The American Wolves _****1/2
MUCH better than their FCT: Chicago and Final Battle matches. On par with Briscoes/Kings I'd say. I'm weighing up the two right now. Damn, we need Kings/Wolves and we need it NOW!_

*Gold Rush is passable, but Epic Encounter is really good and From The Ashes is a really fun show from top to bottom. It is a shame there's no World Title match on there, but they were so preoccupied with The Big Bang. One classic, one must-see, three or four fun rides. Great stuff.*​


----------



## musdy

That guy got so pissed at Rhett. "That's my bitch!!"


----------



## CM Skittle

McQueen said:


> Doesn't matter. I'm better than them.



lol, This is why I love McQueen


----------



## OML

I wanna start watching some indy stuff. I never have. I am a life time wwe fan, but after seeing how good danielson is i wanna start. I have always wanted too. So my question what's the best ppv/matches to get, where can i get them cheap? thanks!


----------



## erikstans07

OML said:


> I wanna start watching some indy stuff. I never have. I am a life time wwe fan, but after seeing how good danielson is i wanna start. I have always wanted too. So my question what's the best ppv/matches to get, where can i get them cheap? thanks!


I've got a good collection of ROH on my megapost. Also, I've got a pretty good post with a bunch of awesome Danielson matches.


----------



## OML

ill take a look in terms of DVD's though wat should i get. I wanna c the best of the best, like what ppv's would u suggest?

Dude that list is sick...where should i start?


----------



## erikstans07

OML said:


> ill take a look in terms of DVD's though wat should i get. I wanna c the best of the best, like what ppv's would u suggest?


Any PPV from Dragon Gate USA last year is amazing stuff. Any of ROH's PPV's from 2007-2009 (don't worry, there aren't a lot and all of them are worth watching, except Caged Collision).


----------



## seancarleton77

The big show of course will be Death Before Dishonor VII live on gofightlive.tv Saturday night June 19th and it's a lot cheaper and a lot more entertaining than any WWE or TNA pay per view will be this year, I promise you that. The card features: 

ROH World Title Match
Tyler Black defends vs. Davey Richards

ROH World Tag Team Title Match
The Kings of Wrestling with Shane Hagadorn defend vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe

Grudge Match Months in the Making
Kevin Steen vs. El Generico

Pick 6 Contenders Series Match 
(2) Christopher Daniels vs. Kenny Omega

The Pick 6 is a ranking system and if you are not in it you do not receive Title matches. Daniels is ranked 2, if he loses to Kenny Omega then Omega takes his number 2 spot and I believe Daniels becomes number 3.

Also scheduled to appear:
- Roderick Strong
- Austin Aries
- Steve Corino
- Cheech and Cloudy
- Daivari
- Tyson Dux

DVDs:

ROH Driven 2007 is an awesome card that features great technical wrestling, hard hitting realistic wrestling, brawling/hardcore wrestling, spotfests and the Mexican, Japanese and European wrestling styles, and of course Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness and a bonus match featuring Danielson vs. KENTA.

Any of the 4 ROH Super Card of Honor's are also amazing!

Manhattan Mayhem II & III are also great.

Glory By Honor V Night 2 is amazing

PWG has some great shows too.

If you don't mind Japanese Misawa vs. Kobashi from '97, '98 and '99 are probably the best matches ever and can be found in the media area.


----------



## will94

Check the media section here for the "Best of" ROH and PWG megaposts in the Indy Media section. That'll get you some good matches from recent times to get you acquainted with the product.

And as those above said, check out any of the PPVs from ROH in 2007-2009 and DGUSA's recent stuff. ROH and PWG do not run PPVs, just release shows on DVD. So you're best bet is to just look around for reviews and see what shows are considered the best.


----------



## OML

so far i am getting ROH: best in the world.... and ROH: Bloodstained Honor both sound amazing.. have u guys seen em/have em

what is danielson's best match? Is it on a dvd release bc i wanna get 1 more dvd


----------



## will94

OML said:


> what is danielson's best match? Is it on a dvd release bc i wanna get 1 more dvd


Everything Danielson has done in ROH is on DVD, because ROH releases every show on DVD, as does PWG and most all of your major indy promotions. There's no "house shows" in the major indys.

I'm partial to Danielson's first match with KENTA, which was at Glory By Honor V: Night 2. That DVD is out of print now, but it's on ROH's Bryan Danielson: Rise to Glory DVD. Since you're looking for Danielson stuff, I'd get that DVD. It's got six pretty solid Danielson matches on it and is a nice set for a new Bryan fan. Get it here: http://www.rohwrestling.com/store.php?sec=prod&prod=389

Best in the World and Bloodstained Honor are good introductions to the company for a new fan like yourself, and pretty good "Best of" compilations too. You'll enjoy them. Just be prepared, the atmosphere, presentation, and production are completely different than the WWE and TNA.


----------



## jawbreaker

There's a list of indy DVD star ratings given by members of this forum stickied here. The ones with the most reviews are generally the best (this means Better Than Our Best is a good place to start). The first "classic" indy DVD I watched when I started getting into it, though, was Joe vs. Punk II. Meltzer gave the ME five stars (as did I), and Strong/Evans vs. Homicide/Romero was amazing the first time I watched it (haven't watched it since, but Strong/Evans is easily my favorite ROH team to never win a title). Shelley vs. Jacobs is also a damn good I Quit match. Definitely worth getting despite the weak undercard.


----------



## Emperor DC

For any new fan looking for what Ring of Honor is all about, you need to see the following.

Punk/Joe series.
Dragon/Morishima (wrestled with a detached retina)
Dragon/Cabana (wrestled with a seperated shoulder)
Dragon/McGuinness - Unified (INCREDIBLE)

All those just sum up what ROH is all about, and its no wonder Dragon is featured on three occasions. If you want pride, passion, incredible story telling (IE; Unified) and great in-ring action, those are the things you should be looking at.

I say it often but that Dragon/Nigel match from Unified will long live in my memory as one of my favourite matches in professional wrestling EVER.


----------



## OML

^ K awesome yea i am not expecting pyros and bright lights lol


----------



## jawbreaker

OML said:


> so far i am getting ROH: best in the world.... and ROH: Bloodstained Honor both sound amazing.. have u guys seen em/have em
> 
> what is danielson's best match? Is it on a dvd release bc i wanna get 1 more dvd


All ROH DVDs (and some PWG and other stuff) are available at the rohwrestling.com store. highspots.com also has lots of stuff.

Another thing that might be worthwhile is rohvideos.com. You can download every out of print ROH show for ten bucks each.

And literally nearly every Danielson match from ROH is good. The Nigel McGuinness, KENTA, and Takeshi Morishima series are generally considered his best, but in all honesty, it's hard to go wrong with Danielson.


----------



## FITZ

The best way to get into the indies is to buy PWG Sells Out volumes 1 and 2 and the Best Of DVDs that ROH produced. The PWG DVDs are 9 hours long and have 3 discs and are about $15 each. The ROH DVDs are all at least 3 hours long and you can find them for less than $10 each off amazon. It's how I got myself into the indies.


----------



## seancarleton77

*ECW November to Remember 1999*

Jerry Lynn vs. Yoshihiro Tajiri vs. Super Crazy
***1/4

Chris Candido vs. Sabu
***1/2

ECW World Title
Mike Awesome (c) vs. Masato Tanaka
****1/4

ECW World Television Title
Taz vs. Rob Van Dam
***

6 Man Tag
Raven, Tommy Dreamer & The Sandman vs. Rhino and The Impact Players(Lance Storm & Justin Credible)
***


----------



## erikstans07

TaylorFitz said:


> The best way to get into the indies is to buy PWG Sells Out volumes 1 and 2 and the Best Of DVDs that ROH produced. The PWG DVDs are 9 hours long and have 3 discs and are about $15 each. The ROH DVDs are all at least 3 hours long and you can find them for less than $10 each off amazon. It's how I got myself into the indies.


This. The PWG Sells Out DVDs are probably the best indy DVDs ever released.


----------



## AdrianG4

Legend said:


> _ROH World Tag Team Title Match_
> Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The American Wolves _****1/2
> MUCH better than their FCT: Chicago and Final Battle matches. On par with Briscoes/Kings I'd say. I'm weighing up the two right now. Damn, we need Kings/Wolves and we need it NOW!_
> 
> *Gold Rush is passable, but Epic Encounter is really good and From The Ashes is a really fun show from top to bottom. It is a shame there's no World Title match on there, but they were so preoccupied with The Big Bang. One classic, one must-see, three or four fun rides. Great stuff.*​


Glad to see somebody else agrees about my ****1/2 for the main event of above the ashes. I put it over the tag at Big Bang !!


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

My ROH good shit archive is an absolute MUST for someone starting with ROH. I have 99% of every single fucking good/great/classic match ROH has had up to September 2005 uploaded.


----------



## FITZ

erikstans07 said:


> This. The PWG Sells Out DVDs are probably the best indy DVDs ever released.


Someone should just sticky a thread titled, "Hey New Indy Fans!" and have the post just say, "Buy PWG Sells Out Volume 1 and 2"


----------



## jawbreaker

Yeah, once you get past the obvious stuff, definitely go to SDS's good shit archive. Or just go there if somebody says a match is good and you want to see it.


----------



## erikstans07

TaylorFitz said:


> Someone should just sticky a thread titled, "Hey New Indy Fans!" and have the post just say, "Buy PWG Sells Out Volume 1 and 2"


Ha

So I haven't watched a new (at least to me) Bryan Danielson match (NOT Daniel Bryan) in a while, so I just finished watching Danielson vs. Silas Young in AAW. Great match, far and away the best Silas match I've ever seen, but Danielson obviously carried it. You could sorta tell that Silas was nervous too (I would be too, how many 20+ minute matches has Silas ever had with a guy anywhere near Danielson's caliber?).


----------



## peep4life

my copy of As the Worm Turns came in the mail today three days after I ordered it. looks like PWG has got there shit together. I'm impressed.


----------



## smitlick

RF Video have 35% off for the Next 48 Hours

Edit

*ECW On TNN - 19th August, 2000*
Yoshihiro Tajiri vs Psicosis
***1/4


----------



## seabs

erikstans07 said:


> Ha
> 
> So I haven't watched a new (at least to me) Bryan Danielson match (NOT Daniel Bryan) in a while, so I just finished watching Danielson vs. Silas Young in AAW. Great match, far and away the best Silas match I've ever seen, but Danielson obviously carried it. You could sorta tell that Silas was nervous too (I would be too, how many 20+ minute matches has Silas ever had with a guy anywhere near Danielson's caliber?).


*Silas is a great heel worker in AAW. You should check his stuff out with Jacobs and Black in too.*


----------



## seancarleton77

Just watched Danielson vs. Morishima from Final Battle 2008, Danielson was BRILLIANT, he actually looked as if he were a giant killer and a lot better at it than Rey Mysterio, plus he should have won brawler of the year 2008 just for that match.

10 out of 10 due to the fact that a technical Messiah had a match with a big powerful man and used almost no technical wrestling and you believed he would do anything to kill Morishima, and it actually looked realistic ala Bret Hart/Steve Austin, marvellous work.


----------



## McQueen

CM Skittle said:


> lol, This is why I love McQueen


Sup 

See ladies love the CHIKARA hatin' you're all jealous. 



OML said:


> I wanna start watching some indy stuff. I never have. I am a life time wwe fan, but after seeing how good danielson is i wanna start. I have always wanted too. So my question what's the best ppv/matches to get, where can i get them cheap? thanks!


I saw no one brought up Bryan Danielson vs Roderick Strong at Vendetta in 2005, its kinda long (40 minutes or so) but I think its one of his best matches. Better than a few of his matches against McGuinness and most of his Morishima series IMO. I'm not sure if that show is out of print or not though. 

Also another good show to see how good Danielson is was Ring of Homicide where he carried a guy who has pretty much a joke gimmick (Delirious) and made him look like he was a world beater, doesn't hurt that the rest of the show rocks too.


----------



## TheAce

> See ladies love the CHIKARA hatin' you're all jealous.


ohhhhh buddddy, I beg to differ...


----------



## FITZ

TheAce said:


> ohhhhh buddddy, I beg to differ...


He does have a real girl on his side...



seancarleton77 said:


> Just watched Danielson vs. Morishima from Final Battle 2008, Danielson was BRILLIANT, he actually looked as if he were a giant killer and a lot better at it than Rey Mysterio, plus he should have won brawler of the year 2008 just for that match.
> 
> 10 out of 10 due to the fact that a technical Messiah had a match with a big powerful man and used almost no technical wrestling and you believed he would do anything to kill Morishima, and it actually looked realistic ala Bret Hart/Steve Austin, marvellous work.


I hope you've seen their entire series of matches. They're all so good and lead up to their Final Battle match perfectly. In all honesty I have no problem giving that match the full 5. I was completely sucked in and wanted nothing more than Danielson to get that big win against Morishima.


----------



## TheAce

> He does have a real girl on his side...


He's not the only one.


----------



## Maxx Hero

erikstans07 said:


> So I haven't watched a new (at least to me) Bryan Danielson match (NOT Daniel Bryan) in a while, so I just finished watching Danielson vs. Silas Young in AAW. Great match, far and away the best Silas match I've ever seen, but Danielson obviously carried it. You could sorta tell that Silas was nervous too (I would be too, how many 20+ minute matches has Silas ever had with a guy anywhere near Danielson's caliber?).


At Motor City Madness 2007 he (Silas) had a fantastic match with Davey Richards (Before everyone was on the bandwagon) that is worth the check out.


----------



## Devildude

*PWG As The Worm Turns:*

1. Johnny Goodtime & Jerome "LTP" Robinson vs. Malachi "CK" Jackson & Ryan Taylor - ****1/2*

2. Brandon Gatson vs. "The Professional" Scott Lost - ****1/4*

3. Chris Sabin vs. Roderick Strong - ******

4. The Cutler Bros. & Christina Von Eerie vs. Brandon Bonham, Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan - ****1/2*

5. Chris Hero vs. Alex Shelley - ****3/4*

6. The Young Bucks vs. 2 Skinny Black Guys of Low Moral Fiber - ****3/4*

7. Kenny Omega vs. Davey Richards - *****1/2*
*
Quite simply one of the best top to bottom PWG shows in their history. Seriously, you should of watched this show yesterday.*


----------



## KingKicks

^ You've convinced me to download the entire show.


----------



## FITZ

I'm sure PWG is thrilled with that decision of yours...

Next time I'm at a show with a Highspots table I don't see how I will possibly be able to resist not buying that show. Too bad it doesn't look like I will make it to another show until July if I see the Chikara/DGUSA doubleshot weekend in Philly. That's probably where I'll pick up King of Trios as well.


----------



## KaijuFan

Put in my first ROH dvd order in almost a year and took advantage of the B2,G1F sale. Got Big Bang, 8th Anny, and Socal Showdown. 

Taylor, I think SMV is going to have a sale soon so you might want to get Trios sooner rather than later.


----------



## kwjr86

Benjo™ said:


> ^ You've convinced me to download the entire show.


Agreed. Not a match under ***1/4. I've already got it, now all I gotta do is find time to watch it.


----------



## Platt

SPRING SAVINGS CONTINUES

BUY 2, GET 1 FREE DVD SALE

You can now get 1 free Ring of Honor DVD when you purchase 2. It is very important you read all of the directions below before placing your order as the instructions have changed with the new website:

1) You will receive 1 Free Ring of Honor DVD when you purchase 2. There is a limit of one offer per order. If you want to take advantage of this offer multiple times, you must place multiple orders. Non ROH event DVD’s titles are not included in this sale. You may add other items to your order but they would not count towards the sale promotion.
2) When you add three Ring of Honor DVD’s to your cart the system will automatically deduct the lowest priced item from the total price.
3) Your free selection will be the lowest priced item you are buying.
4) This offer is good on all DVD’s listed under the “Ring of Honor DVD’s” section in the “Store” at www.rohwrestling.com.

SAVE $5-$10 OFF RING OF HONOR LIVE EVENT TICKETS

Ring of Honor live event tickets are now on sale from $5-$10 off the regular price. Save $5 off general admission tickets and $10 off reserved seating tickets. Discounts have already been made on the website so you don’t need a special sale code for this part of the sale. This sale includes the following events:

-6/18 Hamburg, NY
-6/19 Toronto, Ontario
-7/23 Collinsville, IL
-7/24 Chicago Ridge, IL
-8/27 Richmond, VA
-8/28 Charlotte, NC
-9/10 Plymouth, MA
-9/11 New York, NY
-10/15 Dayton, OH
-11/12 Dearborn, MI

* Tickets for “The Bluegrass Brawl” in Louisville, KY are not included in this offer.

Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Tuesday, May 25th at 10am EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.

NEW MERCHANISE RELEASES

The following items are now available to order in the “New Releases” section at http://www.rohwrestling.com/store.php?sec=new_releases:

NOW IN STOCK: Ring of Honor “The Big Bang” Charlotte, NC 4/3/10 (DVD)
NOW IN STOCK: Ring of Honot “Phoenix Rising” Phoenix, AZ 3/27/10 (DVD)
NOW IN STOCK: Ring of Honor “From The Ashes” Phoenix, AZ 3/26/10 (DVD)
NOW IN STOCK: Ring of Honor “Epic Encounter III” Mississauga, Ontario 3/20/10
PREORDER NOW: Ring of Honor on HDNet Vol. 1 (DVD)
NOW IN STOCK: Timeline: The History of WWE- 1977-1978 Superstar Graham (DVD-R)
NOW IN STOCK: You Shoot with Jim Cornette (Double DVD-R Set)
SHIPPING ON MONDAY: WWE Extreme Rules 2010
NOW IN STOCK: PWG “Kurt Russell Mania” 1/30/10
NOW IN STOCK: Brian Kendrick & Paul London’s Excellent Adventure (Double DVD-R)


----------



## McQueen

Do they have Kurt Russelmania or Kurt RusselReunion?



Benjo™;8431677 said:


> ^ You've convinced me to download the entire show.


A real Moderator would just buy the show.

You all realize I don't really care if you all like CHIKARA or not thats fine, I personally think its a waste of my time and/or money. It just fun to antagonize and I mostly do it to piss off Hail(ey)Sabin whos affline these days anyways because I get great amusement antagonizing people because frankly this section is fairly dead these days as it is.


----------



## KingKicks

McQueen said:


> A real Moderator would just buy the show.


It's either PWG or Red Dead Redemption tomorrow and UFC Undisputed 2010 next week :side:


----------



## KaijuFan

McQueen said:


> Do they have Kurt Russelmania or Kurt RusselReunion?


They list it as RussellMania but use the RussellReunion image. I think it's the former with whoever operates the store's images being lazy.




> You all realize I don't really care if you all like CHIKARA or not thats fine, I personally think its a waste of my time and/or money. It just fun to antagonize and I mostly do it to piss off Hail(ey)Sabin whos affline these days anyways because I get great amusement antagonizing people because frankly this section is fairly dead these days as it is.


I figured as much. Can't beat the amusement of rattling a few cages.


----------



## McQueen

Some guy seemed to take my comments pretty personally according to my rep. Its a grey rep so i'm not sure if they are in favor or opposed to my dislike of the company but according to him/her I think CHIKARA fans are queers.



Benjo™;8431788 said:


> It's either PWG or Red Dead Redemption tomorrow and UFC Undisputed 2010 next week :side:


Well then i'm two steps ahead of you, just need to make the PWG order. Still need BOLA actually will probably get to that fairly soon.


----------



## TheAce

> You all realize I don't really care if you all like CHIKARA or not thats fine, I personally think its a waste of my time and/or money. It just fun to antagonize and I mostly do it to piss off Hail(ey)Sabin whos affline these days anyways because I get great amusement antagonizing people because frankly this section is fairly dead these days as it is.


Just for the record, I generally appreciate your opinions on wrestling. I totally understand how someone would not be into CHIKARA and I pretty much have "to each his own" attitude about wrestling. I also agree with this section being dead sentiment and am into a little back and forth.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

It's Russell Reunion.


----------



## Platt

Or is it. I think they've been selling them at live shows prior to now so they might have stock from when it was Mania.


----------



## KYSeahawks

Just wondering didnt know where to ask but I was looking at my bank account and it only had 50 dollars took out for 2 GA tickets for the Bluegrass Brawl but my total was 57 with shipping.Do they not charge shipping for tickets or what


----------



## Platt

No they don't charge shipping on tickets within the US.


----------



## KYSeahawks

OK thanks I was just not wanting to overdraw wish I had some money to take advantage of the buy 2 get 1 free deal tho


----------



## FITZ

Platt said:


> Or is it. I think they've been selling them at live shows prior to now so they might have stock from when it was Mania.


So it probably be a good idea to leave my DVD where it says Mania sealed?

What was the reasoning for them changing it? Was Highspots afraid or did PWG actually get contacted by someone from WWE?


----------



## jawbreaker

McQueen, for the record, I think you going off on Chikara is hilarious. Don't stop.


----------



## Meteora2004

Just got my tickets in the mail today for 9/11; ROH's awesome customer service is one of the main reasons I'm more than happy to support them.


----------



## jawbreaker

I'm only up to Strong/Sabin on As the Worm Turns, but the commentary on the first three matches is maybe the best I've ever heard from anyone. Right up there with the Bucks vs. 2SBG from Threemendous II. And the wrestling is damn good as well.


----------



## Devildude

The commentary is top-notch throughout the entire DVD, I marked for the Mass Effect 2 reference with probing Uranus (literally!).


----------



## jawbreaker

As did I. That is the one game that makes me wish I had a 360. Except I've already pretty much beaten it on my friend's 360, so I'm good with just the PS3 and still working my way through Fallout 3.


----------



## musdy

Love the Omega/Excalibur commentary team!!


----------



## seancarleton77

"Gladiator" Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka FMW (9-28-97)
****1/2


----------



## jawbreaker

And now Excalibur and Rick Knox are talking about CBGB. God I love this company.

Also, new tights for CVE (ones with a Black Flag patch!) makes me happy.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

THE FOLLOWING ARE NOW AVAILABLE ON EBAY. I'M GIVING AWAY EXTRA DVDS TO THE WINNERS. SEE AUCTIONS FOR DETAILS.

The Era of Honor Begins [2/23/2002] - http://cgi.ebay.com/Ring-Honor-Era-...&pt=US_DVD_HD_DVD_Blu_ray&hash=item335d5749cf

All Star Extravaganza II [12/4/2004] - http://cgi.ebay.com/Ring-Honor-All-...&pt=US_DVD_HD_DVD_Blu_ray&hash=item335d574bb8

Hell Freezes Over [1/14/2006] - http://cgi.ebay.com/Ring-Honor-Hell...&pt=US_DVD_HD_DVD_Blu_ray&hash=item335d575149

Fifth Year Festival: Liverpool [3/3/2007] - http://cgi.ebay.com/Ring-Honor-Fift...&pt=US_DVD_HD_DVD_Blu_ray&hash=item335d57535e

Supercard of Honor II [3/31/2007] - http://cgi.ebay.com/Ring-Honor-Supe...&pt=US_DVD_HD_DVD_Blu_ray&hash=item335d575437

Driven 2007 2 Disc Collector's Edition [6/23/2007] - http://cgi.ebay.com/Ring-Honor-Driv...&pt=US_DVD_HD_DVD_Blu_ray&hash=item335d575536

Final Battle 2008 [12/27/2008] - http://cgi.ebay.com/Ring-Honor-Fina...&pt=US_DVD_HD_DVD_Blu_ray&hash=item335d5759c0

Supercard of Honor IV [4/3/2009] - http://cgi.ebay.com/Ring-Honor-Supe...&pt=US_DVD_HD_DVD_Blu_ray&hash=item335d575ee2

The Final Countdown Tour: Chicago [9/19/2009] - http://cgi.ebay.com/Ring-Honor-Fina...&pt=US_DVD_HD_DVD_Blu_ray&hash=item335d57658b


----------



## antoniomare007

Devildude said:


> *PWG As The Worm Turns:*
> 
> *
> Quite simply one of the best top to bottom PWG shows in their history. Seriously, you should of watched this show yesterday.*


couldn't agree more


----------



## seabs

*PWG As The Worm Turns*

*Johnny Goodtime & Jerome LTP Robinson vs Malachi CK Jackson & Ryan Taylor*
_***1/2_

*Scott Lost vs Brandon Gatson*
_***_

*Chris Sabin vs Roderick Strong*
_****_

*The Cutlers & Christian Von Erie vs Brandon Bonham, Joey Ryan & Candice LaRae*
_***1/4_

*Alex Shelley vs Chris Hero*
_***1/2_

*Young Bucks vs El Generico & Chuck Taylor - PWG World Tag Team Championships*
_***1/2_

*Davey Richards vs Kenny Omega - PWG World Championship *
_****1/2_

*Overall:*
_A MA ZING_​


----------



## smitlick

Anyone have a good video splitter cause i just downloaded as the worm turns and want to upload some matches. I'd use movie maker but it always freezes for me on big files.


----------



## kwjr86

*ROH: From The Ashes Review*

Joey Ryan vs. Colt Cabana vs. Johnny Goodtime vs. Rasche Brown vs. Human Tornado vs. Shawn Daivari ***½*
_Decent enough._

The Kings of Wrestling vs. Scott Lost & Scorpio Sky *****
_Good tag action and everyone was very sharp._

Rocky Romero vs. Alex Koslov *****
_Short but damn were these guys on point._

Necro Butcher vs. Bison Smith *(N/A)*
_No Bell, No Match, Very Odd, quite possibly the worst feud in wrestling in 2010._

Kenny Omega vs. Kevin Steen ****¾*
_Great match here. Steen is absolutely incredible in his heel shtick and Omega’s comebacks were great and the nearfalls at the end were pretty awesome._

El Generico vs. Steve Corino *****
_Liked this a lot more than I thought I was going to. Corino actually looked better than I’ve seen him since his return and Generico always plays the face in peril like no one else. Tainted finish aside this was good._

Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries ****½*
_Really good match, nothing near the level of their other matches but still some really good wrestling._

Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong ****¼*
_Roddy just pretty much kills Tyler the whole 8 minutes or so and it’s pretty damn awesome. I loved pissed off kill everything in sight Roddy._

Jerry Lynn vs. Kenny King ****½*
_Good brawl with some good emotion but a rather weak finish._

Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The American Wolves *****¼*
_When don’t these teams put on a great match? Another excellent match, and the finish had the crowd and me on the edge of my seat._

*Overall this was a really strong show, aside from the Necro/Bison mess no complaints here. Still waiting to see the DGUSA show from Friday on DVD before I decide if I should have went to this show instead of that one. Definitly worth a purchase, as the main event and Steen/Omega are well worth going out of your way to see.*​


----------



## antoniomare007

smitlick said:


> Anyone have a good video splitter cause i just downloaded as the worm turns and want to upload some matches. I'd use movie maker but it always freezes for me on big files.


i use total video converter, was thinking on uploading some matches too


----------



## Lost10

smitlick said:


> Anyone have a good video splitter cause i just downloaded as the worm turns and want to upload some matches. I'd use movie maker but it always freezes for me on big files.


Try Bolisoft Video Splitter. With that program their's no need to re-encode and it takes seconds to finish the job.


----------



## Cleavage




----------



## ddog121

That shirt rules


----------



## KaijuFan

You assholes, As The Worm Turns is now on the way to my mail box.


----------



## smitlick

Lost10 said:


> Try Bolisoft Video Splitter. With that program their's no need to re-encode and it takes seconds to finish the job.





antoniomare007 said:


> i use total video converter, was thinking on uploading some matches too



Thanks guys... going to try Boilsoft First.



Some more matches watched

*IWA-MS - House of Hardcore - 2 Year Anniversary Show - February 9, 2002*
*Tables & Ladders Match*
CM Punk vs Chris Hero
***1/2-***3/4
Meh. I wanted to like it so much more but it was disappointing.

*IWA-MS - March 1, 2002*
CM Punk vs Eddie Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio Jr
**3/4
FUCKING SHIT. Match IMO was a massive let down and the crowd required the mute button.
*
CZW - Cage of Death V - December 13, 2003*
*Cage of Death Match*
Team Ultraviolence (Zandig, Lobo, Nick Gage, Ian Knoxx, The Wifebeater & New Jack) vs Hi-V (Johnny Kashmere, Trent Acid, Messiah, B-Boy, Adam Flash, Nate Hatred)
**
What a fucking waste of 30+ minutes of my life.


----------



## KingCrash

Pretty much except for the Team Ca$h vs. BLK-OUT match every CZW Cage of Death match has been horrible, including the horrible H8 Club/H8 Club crapfest COD that followed.


----------



## smitlick

KingCrash said:


> Pretty much except for the Team Ca$h vs. BLK-OUT match every CZW Cage of Death match has been horrible, including the horrible H8 Club/H8 Club crapfest COD that followed.


I had only seen COD 1 & 2 before this one and both were equally shit.. I dont understand how they can viably have 6 on 6 especially when theres no eliminations and the match just suddenly stops.. It lacked any violence and most of them just didnt bother selling.


----------



## erikstans07

That Steen shirt is... insane.


----------



## Platt

Fuck ROH and their inability to release a decent product. The hardcam on the Big Bang DVD is fucking terrible it looks like a shitty download version.


----------



## Lost10

So, what's the aspect ratio on the show? When I watched this the hardcam was widescreen and the ringside cameras were set to fullscreen..


----------



## FITZ

KingCrash said:


> Pretty much except for the Team Ca$h vs. BLK-OUT match every CZW Cage of Death match has been horrible, including the horrible H8 Club/H8 Club crapfest COD that followed.


I don't know if I would call Ca$h/BLK-OUT a good match, it was more of a really dangerous spot fest. I watched it with some friends around Wrestlemania and the shit they were doing was fun to watch but there were a lot of times when I thought someone was going to seriously get hurt. 

The DVD that I watched it on also had 2 other COD matches and they both really sucked.

Not counting ROH's COD match every other one I've seen has been terrible.


----------



## AdrianG4

COD9 and COD11 were fucking sick matches ..

I hate the either/or mentality with pro wrestling. I can appreciate both pure wrestling matches and hardcore matches.


----------



## Platt

Lost10 said:


> So, what's the aspect ratio on the show? When I watched this the hardcam was widescreen and the ringside cameras were set to fullscreen..


Was all fullscreen when I checked it before.


----------



## FITZ

AdrianG4 said:


> COD9 and COD11 were fucking sick matches ..
> 
> I hate the either/or mentality with pro wrestling. I can appreciate both pure wrestling matches and hardcore matches.


I can too. It doesn't change the fact that a lot of what CZW does sucks.


----------



## KingCrash

AdrianG4 said:


> COD9 and COD11 were fucking sick matches ..
> 
> I hate the either/or mentality with pro wrestling. I can appreciate both pure wrestling matches and hardcore matches.


It's not that the matches were hardcore, it's that the matches sucked. COD 9 was completely unwatchable, a fitting end to a horrible feud, and COD 11 was just utterly boring.


----------



## smitlick

AdrianG4 said:


> COD9 and COD11 were fucking sick matches ..
> 
> I hate the either/or mentality with pro wrestling. I can appreciate both pure wrestling matches and hardcore matches.


If that was directed at me as well... COD 5 is just fucking awful.. 

1. Theres 12 Men In It. Thats way to many especially when theres no form of elimination though a few of them just seem to get taken to the back after a spot.
2. The rules to even win the match make no sense.
3. It lacks hardcore spots and brutality/blood
4. It lacks weapons
5. Its supposed to be a Cage of Death where guys kill each other in the biggest show for CZW that year. I remember two interesting spots with a New Jack dive onto tables and a DVD onto Tables. The rest of the match did absolutely nothing for me. One ring was the cage with very few weapons where as the other they had just had thumb tacks... How fucking dull.




*IWA-MS - June 25, 2004 - King of the Deathmatches 2004 Night 1*
*Fans Bring The Weapons Match*
Necro Butcher vs Toby Klein
***1/2
Brutal match though it seemed very one sided.

*IWA-MS - June 11, 2005 - Something to Prove*
Samoa Joe vs Necro Butcher
***1/2
Good but short.

*Shimmer Volume 4 - February 12, 2006*
*Falls Count Anywhere*
Cheerleader Melissa vs MsChif
***3/4
*
IWA-MS - April 1, 2006 - We're No Joke*
Low Ki vs Necro Butcher
***3/4-****

Milano Collection AT vs Chris Hero
***3/4


----------



## Legend

*ROH Phoenix Rising*


Kenny Omega vs. Rocky Romero _***1/4_

Human Tornado vs. Shawn Daivari _**1/4_

Kevin Steen vs. Scott Lost _***
The match itself was decent, but this gets a huge boost from Steen's actions throughout._

_8 Man Tag Team Match_
The Briscoes. The Necro Butcher, and Rasche Brown vs.
Joey Ryan, Bison Smith, Claudio Castagnoli, & Prince Nana _***1/4_

_Pick 6 Series_
(5)Kenny King vs. Scorpio Sky _**3/4_

_Hardcore Match_
Steve Corino vs. Jerry Lynn _***3/4-****
Really surprised by just how good this match turned out to be._

The American Wolves vs. Colt Cabana & El Generico _***3/4-****
The Wolves can do no wrong for me._

_Personal Challenge Gauntlet_
Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries _N/A_

_Personal Challenge Gauntlet for the ROH World Title_
Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries _N/A_

_Triple Threat Match for the ROH World Title_
Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong _N/A
Don't let my ratings fool you; I'm just really not sure how to rate something like this. It's more of a segment than a proper match anyway, but it's one helluva' fun segment regardless. A brilliant way to advance the feud between these three men leading into The Big Bang, which ROH were obviously treating as their favourite child._

*This is a really, really fun show. There isn't a "classic" match on there, but every match is extremely watchable, and the main event(s?) is all kinds of crazy fun. *​


----------



## Tarfu

Platt said:


> The hardcam on the Big Bang DVD is fucking terrible it looks like a shitty download version.


Screenshot? If it can beat the blurry shit on the FCT shows, then I must say I'm impressed.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Good news everyone - I finally figured out how to keep my conversions in a widescreen format. Therefore, anything that is available on widescreen on disc for me in the future WILL be uploaded in widescreen, and I'm gonna reupload a shitload of WWEHD era and PWG shit to fix it.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH From The Ashes*

*Six Man Mayhem*
Colt Cabana vs. Johnny Goodtime vs. Rasche Brown vs. Joey Ryan vs. Human Tornado vs. Shawn Daivari **¾*

The Kings of Wrestling vs. Scott Lost and Scorpio Sky *****
*Good yet slightly disappointing*

Alex Koslov vs. Rocky Romero ***¾*

Necro Butcher vs. Bison Smith *N/A*

Kenny Omega vs. Kevin Steen ****½*

Steve Corino vs. El Generico ***¾*
*Much better then I was expecting it to be*

*Personal Challenge Gauntlet*
Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries ****¼-***½*
Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong ****¼

No Disqualification Match*
Jerry Lynn vs. Kenny King ***¼

ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. The American Wolves *****¼*

*All in all an enjoyable show.
Probably better overall then either of the WM shows last year (Even though I would put KENTA/Davey, Nigel/Lynn and Black & KENTA/Nakajima & Aries over everything on this show)*​


----------



## Dug2356

Is there such a thing as a 1 disc Version of PWG Sells Out 1 ? as i recently bought it off Amazon and the site only lists it as 1 disc. it was only £4 so im just wondering.


----------



## McQueen

Unless someone took the three disks and burnt it onto one disk I don't think so.


----------



## smitlick

Yeah i believe theres a retail 1 disc version


----------



## Platt

The only version released in the UK was the 1 disc version. No idea whats on it in comparison to the 3 disc version though.


----------



## erikstans07

superdupersonic said:


> Good news everyone - I finally figured out how to keep my conversions in a widescreen format. Therefore, anything that is available on widescreen on disc for me in the future WILL be uploaded in widescreen, and I'm gonna reupload a shitload of *WWEHD* era and PWG shit to fix it.


HDTV is fullscreen though, not widescreen.


----------



## FITZ

Even if they went out of there way to put the worst matches on the DVD for the 1 disc version it should still be a pretty damn good DVD.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

erikstans07 said:


> HDTV is fullscreen though, not widescreen.


All WWE PPV DVDs since WM24 have widescreen formatting available as long as the player allows it.


----------



## Mark.

http://rohwrestling.com/forum/index.php?topic=501.msg23058#msg23058 - Full Review Here

*ROH Reverse The Curse:*

Claudio Castagnoli vs Kevin Steen - ****1/2*
House of Truth vs The Young Bucks - ****1/4*
Kenny Omega vs Roderick Strong - ****3/4*
Erick Stevens vs Necro Butcher - ***1/2*
Kenny King vs Tyler Black - *****
Dark City Fight Club vs The Briscoes - ****1/2*

*ROH World Championship
Steel Cage Match*
Austin Aries vs Colt Cabana - ***3/4*


----------



## kwjr86

PWG As The Worm Turns Review

Johnny Goodtime & Jerome LTP Robinson vs. Malachi CK Jackson & Ryan Taylor ****¼ *
_All of these guys are pretty damn good, and the finishing stretch here was AWESOME.._

Scott Lost vs. Brandon Gatson ****½ *
_I’ll admit I haven’t seen too much of Lost but GOD DAM this guy is money, and Gatson isn’t far behind him. Hell of a match, fast paced hard hitting loved it._

Chris Sabin vs. Roderick Strong ***** *
_Wow. What a kick, chop strike fest and I loved every minute of it. These guys killed each other and it was just awesome.	_

The Cutlers & Christian Von Erie vs. Brandon Bonham, Joey Ryan & Candice LaRae *****
_All 6 in this match really put there all in and put together a solid tag match._


Alex Shelley vs. Chris Hero ******
_These two can go, this one mixed some great mat wrestling and some stiff exchanges and it was just another match you can just sit back and enjoy._

*PWG World Tag Team Championships*
Generation Me vs. El Generico & Chuck Taylor *****¼ *
_This one BLEW me away. I really didn’t expect this to be as great as it was, some amazing nearfalls, great tag wrestling and an incredible finishing sequence. See this now._

*PWG World Championship *
Davey Richards vs Kenny Omega *****1/2*
_Absolutely Epic Battle. Loved It. Definitely their best match against each other._

*Overall this show is easily one of the top shows of the years in any company. You’ve got 2 really great matches and some really good undercard action and two epic titles matches to end the show.*​


----------



## Tarfu

Man, all this praise for ATWT makes me hope I had some bigger money right now.

Also. I already posted this on the ROH forums, but why not here as well. So here's a CUSTOM made DVD cover for Supercard Of Honor V I finished a little while ago:










So yeah, not an official cover. Just something I wanted to make to shake off the rust.


----------



## kwjr86

That cover is awesome man. Very Impressive.


----------



## Platt

They should be begging you to use that. So so much better than anything they've done in the last 6 months.

Triple Savings Sale Returns

BUY 3, GET 1 FREE ON RING OF HONOR LIVE EVENT TICKETS!!!

You can now get (1) free Ring of Honor ticket when you purchase (3). It is very important you read all of the directions below before placing your order as the instructions have changed with the new website:

1) You will receive (1) Free Ring of Honor ticket when you purchase (3). YOU CAN MIX AND MATCH EVENTS meaning you can select tickets from more than one event and combine them to reach a total of (4) tickets!!! There is a limit of one offer per order. If you want to take advantage of this offer multiple times, you must place multiple orders. Tickets for “The Bluegrass Brawl” in Louisville, KY are NOT included in this sale. When you add four Ring of Honor tickets to your cart the system will automatically deduct the lowest priced item from the total price.
2) Your free selection will be the lowest priced item you are buying.
3) This offer is good on all items listed under the “Tickets” section in the “Store” at www.rohwrestling.com.

$5 SHOOT INTERVIEW SALE!!!

All Ring of Honor produced “Straight Shootin” and “Secrets of the Ring” titles are now on sale at ROHWrestling.com. This includes DVD’s featuring Jim Cornette, Bill Watts, Bobby Heenan, Christopher Daniels & AJ Styles, Bruno Sammartino, Konnan, Ron Killings, 2 Cold Scorpio, The Fantastics, Mike Rotunda, Tom Prichard, Brad Armstrong, Percy Pringle, One Man Gang, The Midnight Express, Mr. Fuji, Marc Mero, Paul Ellering, Jim Mitchell, Al Snow, & others.

For a complete list of titles included in this sale click here: Shoot Interviews

TAKE 10% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!

You can now take 10% Off your next order on almost all items listed on the ROH website with no minimum purchase. This sale includes DVD’s, tickets, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD’s you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.

To redeem your 10% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: may10 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

*Tickets for “The Bluegrass Brawl” in Louisville, KY on July 22nd are NOT included in this sale!!!

Sale ends Thursday, May 27th at 10 AM EST!!! DVD Subscription packages, Terry Funk autograph tickets, and shipping costs are not discountable. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.

You can combine the 10% off sale with either of the sales listed above!!!


----------



## KingKicks

Freaking awesome cover there Tarfu. Something tells me the official cover won't look anywhere as good as that :side:


----------



## FITZ

Tarfu said:


> Man, all this praise for ATWT makes me hope I had some bigger money right now.
> 
> Also. I already posted this on the ROH forums, but why not here as well. So here's a CUSTOM made DVD cover for Supercard Of Honor V I finished a little while ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah, not an official cover. Just something I wanted to make to shake off the rust.


That's impressive. Much better than anything ROH has made in a while. 

And it looks like the Evolve 3 DVD will be out in a few weeks. I'm pretty excited to see some of those matches again. Claudio/Chucky T is just a blurry memory of awesomeness right now and I would like to be able to see that match again.


----------



## The REAL MP

Poopy ROH sale is poopy. I guess I didn't miss any SMV sales when I was gone? I figured they might want to sell KOT at full price for as long as they can.

Also, yeah Tarfu, that's about 1000x better than the cover we'll end up getting.


----------



## McQueen

Nice cover Tarfu. 

That card however just doesn't scream Supercard to me. Honestly only one match i'd really care enough to make an effort to see and its a Briscoes match.


----------



## seabs

*Briscoes vs King/Titus? Seriously or are you thinking that they faced the Guns? It was MCMG vs KOW.

It's far from a supercard but by ROH's standards in the last 12-18 months I guess it kinda is.*


----------



## Caponex75

I vote everyone that has a account on the ROH board support that being made the cover.


----------



## McQueen

I like King & Titus but yeah the Tag title match looks good too.


----------



## seancarleton77

People keep taking digs at ROH which is alright, although you should probably watch the shows first. This years ROH product is better than the 2002-2005 ROH product and a lot better than 2009 ROH product already, I think they're going to be back around 2007 quality wise by next year sometime.


----------



## TheAce

> They should be begging you to use that. So so much better than anything they've done in the last 6 months.


Agreed. I commented over on the ROH boards but again really nice. They should be paying you to use that and to do their covers all the time.

Now, if they actually hired a sound guy for their live shows that could also do something with the horrid DVD audio, they'd be aight. But it's ROH, so I doubt it....lol


----------



## CM Skittle

seancarleton77 said:


> People keep taking digs at ROH which is alright, although you should probably watch the shows first. This years ROH product is better than the 2002-2005 ROH product and a lot better than 2009 ROH product already, I think they're going to be back around 2007 quality wise by next year sometime.


I think 2006 is my favorite year but I definitely agree that current ROH is right up there with their best years, for me I think it would go

2006 > 2005 > 2010 > 2007 > 2008 > 2004 > 2009 > 2003


----------



## -Mystery-

2004 absolutely smokes '10, '07, '08. Just saying.


----------



## CM Skittle

What happened in 2004, maybe I just have a bad memory, lol. Wasn't that mostly the Generation Next stuff? I liked that but it wasn't THAT great and I don't remember anything else that was that good from that year besides CM Punk vs. Raven. I picked 2006 as the best because of the CZW/ROH feud and Bryan Danielson's title reign and 2005 for the Summer of Punk.


----------



## KingKicks

CM Skittle said:


> I think 2006 is my favorite year but I definitely agree that current ROH is right up there with their best years, for me I think it would go
> 
> 2006 > 2005 > 2010 > 2007 > 2008 > 2004 > 2009 > 2003


I'd say my order is somewhat similar.

2006 > 2005 > 2007 > 2008 > 2004 > 2010 > 2009 > 2003


----------



## CM Skittle

Yup almost exactly the same!  Except I like 2010 more than you


----------



## seancarleton77

ROH was crap when it started but around 2005 really found itself, in 2006-2007 it was amazing and in 2008 it was still damn good, 2009 was the worst year since 2004 but it was still good and 2010 has been awesome, unless Jack Evans comes back and destroys ROH and their credibility I think 2010 has the potential to be better than 2005-2007.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

2004 was the year of Joe vs. Punk, Homicide's heel turn, Generation Next forming, Ki's heel turn, Punk's face turn, Foley's debut, and the upset of the year. Plus JUSHIN LIGER, which I was way more excited for than Misawa.


----------



## -Mystery-

superdupersonic said:


> 2004 was the year of Joe vs. Punk, Homicide's heel turn, Generation Next forming, Ki's heel turn, Punk's face turn, Foley's debut, and the upset of the year. Plus JUSHIN LIGER, which I was way more excited for than Misawa.


Yeah, 2004 was fucking epic. Don't forget Homicide vs. Joe series, Briscoes vs. Second City Saints series, and Punk/Steamboat shit was great too.


----------



## FITZ

Seabs said:


> *Briscoes vs King/Titus? Seriously or are you thinking that they faced the Guns? It was MCMG vs KOW.
> 
> It's far from a supercard but by ROH's standards in the last 12-18 months I guess it kinda is.*


Who is "they" in your post?

Virtually every match on the card delivered. I would say it was much better than 8th Anniversary Show and Final Battle 09. Take away the farewell of Danielson and I might even put it over Glory By Honor VIII.


----------



## CM Skittle

superdupersonic said:


> 2004 was the year of Joe vs. Punk, Homicide's heel turn, Generation Next forming, Ki's heel turn, Punk's face turn, Foley's debut, and the upset of the year. Plus JUSHIN LIGER, which I was way more excited for than Misawa.


Ohh okay, well yeah I stand by my original post then, 2004 wasn't that great to me.


----------



## TheAce

wow, didn't take long for that petition thread to be deleted by ROH.....lol...that board is the most censored of any forum I've ever been on....

also, for me I'd have to say it goes like this 

2006 > 2007 > 2005 > 2004 > 2010 > 2008 > 2009 

I really don't know enough of 2002 and 2003 to put them up there. I know of certain matches but don't really have a feel for those years.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

BANNED for saying it's too professional for Cary.


----------



## McQueen

I didn't really mean my comment to be a dig at ROH but honestly nothing against the company but they just don't interest me anymore. Pretty much everyone I really enjoyed on the indy scene has moved on. Pretty much just the Kings of Wrestling, Strong, A Double, Generico, Joey Ryan, Kenny King & Kenny Omega left that I really enjoy. And the indy scene is moving to a point where Tyler Black & Davey Richards are the two big names and I don't really like either of them all that much.


----------



## The REAL MP

superdupersonic said:


> BANNED for saying it's too professional for Cary.


I saw that. No offense but you had to know that wasn't going to go over well.

Still, if that fat, racist idiot from Kentucky was allowed back after making 9/11 comments, then you should be too.


----------



## Nervosa

I thought for a while this year's ROH product was getting better but it's always one step forward two steps back. Their storylines and match endings are still way overbooked, and Pearce still cannot resist ruining matches with crap finishes. It's even worse on the big shows and the TV tapings. Did anyone read the reports of the TV tapings this weekend? Every other match was either a DQ finish or a foreign object finish. It's like they don't even care about letting the wrestlers have good matches anymore, which used to be the very reason ROH was different. 

And its not just throwing matches under the bus for good storylines....they are doing it for storylines that make no sense. Necro Butcher.......after feuding with the Embassy for over a year.......just JOINED them. Erik Stevens, the man who beat Danielson and Aries in one weekend..........just jobbed to The Littlest Lumberjack. I want to believe ROH is getting better, because their house shows sound really good again, in that that are actually trying to have the best matches possible instead of booking their roster into a corner because 'its worth it if it advances storlyines.' Once again, storylines are NEVER worth bringing down the Quality of the matches. When ROH doesn't even care about their TV tapings, major shows, or PPVs, it gets pretty hard to support them.


----------



## Tarfu

There was a petition thread? Well at least it caught their attention.


----------



## TheAce

Man, you could get banned from the ROH forum for saying you didn't like a match. Honestly, it's been leaving a bad taste in my mouth for months. It's gone beyond them not taking criticism well to just being stallinesque.

Honestly if ROH insists on never improving on their production values in ALL areas, then they are just gonna continue to get complaints.


----------



## FITZ

Since when does a good match need a clean finish? They help but ROH still lets their guys go out there and have great matches. They might just want to take the booking along a route that actually allows for them to have some storylines. It might actually help heels get over because guys like the KOW and Austin Aries still get cheered when they are booked as heels.


----------



## Nervosa

TaylorFitz said:


> Since when does a good match need a clean finish? They help but ROH still lets their guys go out there and have great matches. They might just want to take the booking along a route that actually allows for them to have some storylines. It might actually help heels get over because guys like the KOW and Austin Aries still get cheered when they are booked as heels.


That's my point though.......who cares? Who cares who is getting cheered if the matches are good? My your argument, heels should intentionally put on bad matches to get heat. I've heard this opinion over and over and it makes no sense at all to me. 

Who cares who is getting more cheers if the matches are good? Why is getting a heel booed more important than actually putting on good matches? I don't love all the booking in Japan right now, but at least that is one thing they always seem to protect; no matter who the bigger favorite is with the crowd, they don't mess with the matches in terms of giving the wrestlers the chance to put something special together. (Except the big NOAH fiasco two months ago) 

Good matches don't necessarily need good finishes...but they ALWAYS benefit from good finishes. That is to say: A good match with a crappy finish may still be good, but there's no way the quality of the match would have been WORSE with a clean finish. We often wish a match had been left to be clean, but no one EVER wishes a match would end with a run-in. How can you say ROh is lettign their guys have good matches when the overbooking is ruining the most important part: the finish? Aries/Black/Roderick, KOW/MCMG, Any Aries/Black match, The Wolves/Briscoes match from last year, and any of several others would have been so much better had they not screwed up the finish.

That, to me, is the biggest difference between what ROH used to be and what it has become. The storylines were always important, but never more important than putting on the undisputed best matches with finishes that didn't make you feel like you wasted your time getting invested. Match quality and decent finishes were always more important than the storyline. Now, that doesn't seem to be the case. Put these latest shows against the last Dayton show, which got all the storylines across without one single screwy finish. The storylines got over, and were advanced, the match quality wasn't compromised one bit. That proves that this CAN BE DONE. Just have the angles be post match, and put people over clean for once. Why is this treated like some big impossible task? Why is it ok that storylines are seen as more important than match quality?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

The REAL MP said:


> I saw that. No offense but you had to know that wasn't going to go over well.
> 
> Still, if that fat, racist idiot from Kentucky was allowed back after making 9/11 comments, then you should be too.


Start a petition for me.


----------



## jawbreaker

The REAL MP said:


> I saw that. No offense but you had to know that wasn't going to go over well.
> 
> Still, if that fat, racist idiot from Kentucky was allowed back after making 9/11 comments, then you should be too.


Oh, the fat racist idiot from Kentucky. What a fat racist idiot.

Honestly, I really want to be excited for ROH shows. I really do. But I just can't seem to.

And regarding their ridiculous message board censorship, does anyone else see any parallels between ROH and Animal Farm? Like, lots of blatantly obvious parallels?


----------



## Nervosa

jawbreaker said:


> And regarding their ridiculous message board censorship, does anyone else see any parallels between ROH and Animal Farm? Like, lots of blatantly obvious parallels?


This is the greatest thing I have ever heard.


----------



## The REAL MP

*MP’s Indy DVD Bonanza 2010: Chikara--A World of Comforting Illusions*

Interesting looking venue here in Pottsville. There's some guitars on the wall and a giant mural of Mick & Keith, Kiss, Madonna, and some other people I can't see. 

Colin Delaney is on commentary all night, and Mantis is not. I’m pissed already.

*The Unstable vs. The Throwbacks: ***
-Nothing match. Am I the only Chikara fan that doesn’t particularly care for the Throwbacks?

*Green Ant vs. Brodie Lee: ***
-David vs. Insane Goliath. This was a lot of fun. Still not much of a match, but I enjoyed it.

*Incoherence vs. Sara Del Rey & Daizee Haze: **3/4*
-The effort was there, but this was just about average. The BDK ladies continue to look credible in there with the men.

*Claudio & Ares vs. Osirian Portal vs. Super Smash Bros. vs. Badd Boyz: ****
-Fun match that wasn’t as good as I expected. Most will love the dance-off towards the beginning, but I thought it felt forced. The BDK did look awesome, waiting for the perfect moment and then splattering bitches. 

*Eddie Kingston vs. Gran Akuma: **1/2*
-It’s exactly what you expect. They stiffed each other, did some no-selling, and then dropped each other on their heads. None of which are deal-breakers, but they aren’t virtues either. Disappointing match.

*Quackenbush & Future Is Now vs. BDK: ***1/4*
-Fun match that made sense. Tursas looked waaaaaaay better in this environment than the one-on-one match from the night before.

*The Colony vs. The Neo Solar Temple: ****
-Good title match. Ending was story, but I liked it. I’m curious to see what happens with Delirious after this.

*Final Thoughts*: I can’t recommend this show unless you have to see all of them. It took me forever to get through. There are some good matches and moments on here, but you could miss this show entirely and not skip a beat.

*Next Up*: Evolve 2--Hero vs. Hidaka


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

Pro Wrestling Guerrilla As The Worm Turns 2010 - Chris Hero vs Alex Shelley ***3/4 - ****


----------



## KingKicks

http://www.rohwrestling.com/news/hdnet-exclusive-supercard-of-honor-v-footage/


----------



## Legend

Good footage. Any idea when the show will be hitting the shelves?


----------



## KingKicks

I'd say the Friday before Death Before Dishonor.


----------



## Tarfu

Cleveland's own Johnny Gargano (from EVOLVE, AIW, etc) was one of Cole's bodyguards on NXT. Just thought I'd point it out.


----------



## TheAce

> Cleveland's own Johnny Gargano (from EVOLVE, AIW, etc) was one of Cole's bodyguards on NXT. Just thought I'd point it out.


I mini marked when I saw him. He needs to make that his new gimmick "Michael Cole's Bodyguard Johnny Gargano" = best heel on the Indy's, lol.


----------



## KingCrash

Benjo™ said:


> http://www.rohwrestling.com/news/hdnet-exclusive-supercard-of-honor-v-footage/


Haven't seen Mahoney in awhile but man does he look rough. And I haven't see the hardcam from The Big Bang, but Phoenix Rising's looks awful.


----------



## kwjr86

I was looking into watching some old PWG maybe starting from the begining? Is there anything worth checking out? Any one have any recommendations where to start?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I'd suggest checking out my media thread, as I upload the good shit that I have available to me.

Speaking of PWG, right now I'm redoing any widescreen shit in proper formatting. No more of that widescreen-for-a-fullscreen shit.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*PWG - As The Worm Turns 2010*
PWG World Title, Kenny Omega (c) vs Davey Richards - ****
_Really good match, enjoyed it a lot. Omega and Richards continue to put on great matches._

*PWG - As The Worm Turns 2010*
Tag Team Match, Jerome "LTP" Robinson & Johnny Goodtime vs Malachi "CK" Jackson & Ryan Taylor - ***
_For an opener, I thought this was really solid, the spots at the end of the match were pretty nice, little sloppy sometimes tho._

I would love to see what Malachi Jackson and Jerome Robinson can do in singles matches against guys like Hero & Davey, both of them have potential to be great.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™

If I were to spend 100 bucks at the ROH store on ROH and or PWG DVDs when only having ROH Good Times Great Memories and PWG The High Price of Doing business, All Star Weekend 6 Night 1 and 2, and Pearl Habra what would you guys recommendations be?


----------



## CM Skittle

SaviorSelf said:


> If I were to spend 100 bucks at the ROH store on ROH and or PWG DVDs when only having ROH Good Times Great Memories and PWG The High Price of Doing business, All Star Weekend 6 Night 1 and 2, and Pearl Habra what would you guys recommendations be?


I don't know enough about PWG to recommend any of that but my top 5 favorite ROH shows are

1) Glory by Honor V night 2
2) Supercard of Honor III
3) Better Than Our Best
4) Man Up (The pay per view)
5) and maybe get one of their Best Of ROH DVD's like Bloodstained of Honor or Best in the World

I'd definitely get all of those, hope that helps!


----------



## smitlick

SaviorSelf said:


> If I were to spend 100 bucks at the ROH store on ROH and or PWG DVDs when only having ROH Good Times Great Memories and PWG The High Price of Doing business, All Star Weekend 6 Night 1 and 2, and Pearl Habra what would you guys recommendations be?


Dude hold off and wait for ROH to do a bigger sale like 25%-30% off.. then your much more likely to buy more DVDs for that same $100.

Anyway its definitely worth getting any of these
PWG Sells Out Vol 1
http://www.rohwrestling.com/store.php?sec=prod&prod=286

ROH Dragon Gate Challenge
http://www.rohwrestling.com/store.php?sec=prod&prod=130

ROH Better Than Our Best
http://www.rohwrestling.com/store.php?sec=prod&prod=132

ROH Unified
http://www.rohwrestling.com/store.php?sec=prod&prod=141

ROH Manhattan Mayhem II
http://www.rohwrestling.com/store.php?sec=prod&prod=172

ROH Man Up
http://www.rohwrestling.com/store.php?sec=prod&prod=174


----------



## The REAL MP

*MP’s Indy DVD Bonanza 2010: Evolve 2--Hero vs. Hidaka*

*Brad Allen vs. Chris Dickinson: **1/2*
-Decent opener. Dickinson is quite an athlete. His skills are still raw, but I can see him tearing it up with O’Reilly sometime in the near future.

*Gran Akuma vs. Brodie Lee: **3/4*
-This was going really well, but it was way too short. Finish kind of surprised me too. I think they could have done a lot more with this.

*Up in Smoke vs. Aeroform: ****
-This was some really tremendous effort creating some fun but often awkward-looking action. Aeroform kind of suck, but they match up well with UIS.

*Kenn Doane vs. Caleb Donley: ***
-When placed in a headlock, why doesn’t the victim ever try to get out of it immediately? Why does he always wait until *after *the move has taken some effect for several moments? And if he always comes out more fired up than he was before, then what was the point of even applying the hold to begin with? These are the things you wonder while WWE STYLE runs rampant.

*Kyle O’Reilly vs. Hallowicked: ***1/2*
-Oh I like this pairing. O’Reilly is basically ready to go. He‘s got the striking, the submissions, and he can bump like hell. Only missing the charisma. This was a great match.

*Chuck Taylor vs. Ricochet: ****
-Chucky T is awesome. He definitely stands out among the mostly vanilla roster.

*Claudio Castagnoli vs. Bobby Fish: ***1/4*
-Very solid. Monster Claudio is so much fun to watch. I don’t care if he’s fought MMA, I can never take a man named “Bobby Fish” seriously.

*Mercedes Martinez vs. Sumie Sakai: **1/2*
-Pretty good title match. Not very memorable though.

*Jimmy Jacobs vs. Johnny Gargano: ***3/4*
-This was built up with Internet clips and backstage skits, so it gets bonus points for having a personal issue. The action is damn good as well. I haven’t seen Jacobs look this good since…I can’t remember when. At least since the Necro match in Houston.

*Quacksaw vs. Colony vs. Osirian Portal vs. Hallowicked & Frightmare: ***3/4*
-Extremely fun showcase/exhibition-style match. A worthy companion to the six-man from Open the Historic Gate, actually (and I absolutely love that match).

*Chris Hero vs. Ikuto Hidaka: ***1/2*
-I’m a little torn on this. It was technically very solid, but I don’t see any reason that it needed to go 30+ minutes. I was fighting sleep throughout it. It was largely submission-based, and Hero’s are about as smooth as sandpaper. Still a good match, but you don’t need to go out of your way to see it.

*Final Thoughts*: Damn good follow-up to the debut show. This was way more consistent up and down the card, although I didn’t like anything here as much as the TJP and Richards matches from the debut. In the future, I hope they don’t feel the need to continue booking 11 match shows, because some really good stuff got short-changed here. At least they fixed the totally fucked up mic from the first show. Recommendation to buy, as this thing just hummed along nicely. 

*Next Up*: ROH Gold Rush


----------



## GuerrillaOfHonor

Smart Mark Video are now running at 25% off sale until tomorrow. Just picked up some Chikara dvds i needed


----------



## The REAL MP

GuerrillaOfHonor said:


> Smart Mark Video are now running at 25% off sale until tomorrow. Just picked up some Chikara dvds i needed


Sweet, thanks. I'm getting King of Trios finally.


----------



## will94

So I just got an email from ROH telling me that my copy of Best of ROH on HDNet has shipped. Looks like they got them ready a week early. Can't wait to get my hands on it.


----------



## McQueen

Send it back saying you want a refund because the cover and video quality isn't up to your standards.


----------



## TheAce

> Send it back saying you want a refund because the cover and video quality isn't up to your standards.



lol, they'd just put your name on a list and ban you from coming to shows.


----------



## McQueen

Well they decided my market wasn't good enough for them anyways so fuck them then.


----------



## will94

TheAce said:


> lol, they'd just put your name on a list and ban you from coming to shows.


Yea, they've run one show in a 200 mile radius of me in the company's existence, and three within a 400 mile radius. I think I'm good if they ban me from shows lol. Although, that would hinder my plans for WrestleMania week next year.

I will be pissed if they don't put the DVD in widescreen since it's all filmed in HD. I can live with a crappy looking cover.


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> Well they decided my market wasn't good enough for them anyways so fuck them then.


I second this.


----------



## Emperor DC

McQueen said:


> Well they decided my market wasn't good enough for them anyways so fuck them then.


Fuck you.

Try living in England.


----------



## TheAce

I sent an e-mail once to ROH expressing I was a fan of the product but felt that sometimes the production quality was lower than it needed to be. I was very complimentary of the aspects of ROH that I liked and went on to say that despite the fact that I was very unsatisfied with the audio and video quality on their DVD's I would continue to support their product in hopes it would improve in the future.

their response was basically "Thank you for your e-mail, our production value is fine, if you don't agree with us, don't buy our product we dont care"

:sad:


----------



## GuerrillaOfHonor

Emperor DC said:


> Fuck you.
> 
> Try living in England.


Seconded!


----------



## McQueen

Living in England is your fault, not mine.

Seriously Ace? Thats bad.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

TheAce said:


> I sent an e-mail once to ROH expressing I was a fan of the product but felt that sometimes the production quality was lower than it needed to be. I was very complimentary of the aspects of ROH that I liked and went on to say that despite the fact that I was very unsatisfied with the audio and video quality on their DVD's I would continue to support their product in hopes it would improve in the future.
> 
> their response was basically "Thank you for your e-mail, our production value is fine, if you don't agree with us, don't buy our product we dont care"
> 
> :sad:


Find the e-mail and paste an image of it here and on the ROH boards.


----------



## TheAce

Yup, last summer when the product for me (In ring wise) was at an all time low. This coupled with the production value was pretty much the last straw for me and ROH so I figured maybe respectfully sending a concerned e-mail from a fan, supporter and DVD buyer might do some good. 

When I got the e-mail response, I was done with ROH...then I saw the Steen turn and the Eddie Kingston vs Hero match on Final Battle 09 and it brought me back in a bit...to the point now where I like the product again but am REALLY hesitant to support it financially now...

This along with the fact that they run there message board like a jail is making it hard to be a real ROH supporter again....despite the fact I like most of the wrestlers they have and like the product again.



> Find the e-mail and paste an image of it here and on the ROH boards.


I'll dig around for it and post it here but I won't post it on the ROH board.


----------



## McQueen

Cary strikes me as someone unhappy to be owning the company.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

He is miserable. Have you ever met him or Gabe?


----------



## McQueen

Yeah, I met Cary once a few years ago.


----------



## Meteora2004

*TAKE 40% OFF YOUR ORDER*

Ring of Honor is celebrating Memorial Day Weekend with a special offer to all of our loyal fans. You can now save 40% off your order on almost all items listed at ROHWrestling.com with no minimum purchase. This sale includes DVD’s, tickets, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD’s you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.

*To redeem your 40% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:*
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: *weekend* into the box marked Discount Code when you are going thru the checkout process. You must then hit the “submit” button to the right of the code in order to attach the discount to the order.

Offer ends on Tuesday, June 1st at 10 AM EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. DVD Subscription Packages, tickets for “The Bluegrass Brawl” in Louisville, Terry Funk Autograph tickets for New York, & non ROH preorders are the only items NOT included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases or previously placed orders. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.

*NEW DVD RELEASES*

The following DVD’s are now available to order in the ROH Store:

*Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 2- Chicago Ridge, IL 4/24/10 (DVD-Preorder)*









This title is scheduled to begin shipping in mid-June.

Features the violent Come-As-You-Are Street Fight between Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs. El Generico & Colt Cabana; Tyler Black vs. Chris Hero for the ROH World Title; Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong; The Briscoes vs. Austin Aries & Kenny King; plus more.
1. “Skullkrusher” Rasche Brown vs. Sami Callihan
2. The Dark City Fight Club vs. The Bravado Brothers
3. Non Title: ROH World TV Champion Eddie Edwards vs. The Metal Master
4. The House of Truth vs. Erick Stevens & Shawn Daivari
5. Pick 6 Series: (4) Davey Richards vs. (1) Roderick Strong
6. Petey Williams vs. Rhett Titus
7. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Austin Aries and Kenny King.
8. ROH World Title Match: Tyler Black vs. Chris Hero
9. Come-As-You-Are Street Fight: Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs. Colt Cabana & El Generico

*Pick Your Poison- Dayton, OH 4/23/10 (DVD-Preorder)*









This title is scheduled to begin shipping on June 9th!!!

Tyler Black defends the World Title against Kenny King; Roderick Strong vs. El Generico; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & Steve Corino; The American Wolves vs. The Dark City Fight Club; plus more.
1. Sami Callihan vs. Metal Master
2. Necro Butcher & “Skullkrusher” Rasche Brown vs. Erick Stevens & Shawn Daivari
3. Pick 6 Series Match: (3) Chris Hero vs. Petey Williams
4. The American Wolves vs. The Dark City Fight Club
5. Austin Aries & Rhett Titus vs. The House of Truth
6. El Generico vs. Roderick Strong
7. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & Steve Corino
8. ROH World Title Match: Tyler Black vs. Kenny King

*Ring of Honor on HDNet Vol. 1 (DVD)*

“Ring of Honor Wrestling” on HDNet debuted on March 31, 2009. This DVD is a collection featuring ten of the best match that aired during the first twelve episodes.
1. Grudge Match: Tyler Black vs, Jimmy Jacobs- Episode # 1
2. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries- Episode # 3
3. Austin Aries vs. Kenny Omega- Episode # 4
4. Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black- Episode # 6
5. Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries- Episode # 7
6. Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black- Episode # 8
7. World Tag Team Title Match: Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Rhett Titus & Kenny King- Episode # 9
8. Jay Briscoe vs. Kenny Omega vs. Kenny King- Episode # 10
9. World Tag Team Title Tables Match: Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The American Wolves- Episode # 11
10. ROH World Title Match: Jerry Lynn vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries- Episode # 12

*The Big Bang!- Charlotte, NC 4/3/10 (DVD)*

Ring of Honor debuts in Charlotte, NC with “The Big Bang!” on iPPV. Tyler Black defends the World Title in a Triple Threat Match against Roderick Strong & Austin Aries. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The Kings of Wrestling for the Tag Titles; Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs. Colt Cabana & El Generico; Kenny King vs. Davey Richards; plus more.
1. Phil Shatter vs. Jack Salvation
2. Pick 6 Series Match: (5) Kenny King vs. Davey Richards
3. Butchers Rules Match: The Necro Butcher vs. Erick Stevens
4. Rhett Titus vs. Cassandro El Exotico
5. Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs. Colt Cabana & El Generico
6. ROH World Tag Team Title Match: Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli
7. ROH World Title Triple Threat Match: Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries

Bonus Match: Blue Demon Jr. & Magno vs. Super Park & Misterioso

-----

Both of the new covers are meh as usual, and I can't believe they still haven't corrected the date of the first HDNet show.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Bah, who needs that when you can spend your hard-earned money on this:

http://www.rfvideo.com/chrisbenoittheaftermath.aspx


----------



## KingCrash

Will pick up the Chicago show but Dayton just looks boring besides Generico/Strong.

And just wow at that Benoit video. And the cover.


----------



## McQueen

I wish I was a celebrity so I could go on The Marriage Ref wearing a Chris Benoit T-Shirt in an ultimate bad taste move.


----------



## Meteora2004

Rob Feinstein is the epitome of classy.

I'll probably pick up BFSE2 along with SCOHV, Big Bang and the HDNet Vol. 1 set in September if there isn't a huge sale before then.


----------



## ECW fan

Great ROH sale. Picked up Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 1 & 2. 



BTW RF is a ballsucker.


----------



## seabs

*God knows how they can put produly presents on that Benoit DVD. *



TheAce said:


> I sent an e-mail once to ROH expressing I was a fan of the product but felt that sometimes the production quality was lower than it needed to be. I was very complimentary of the aspects of ROH that I liked and went on to say that despite the fact that I was very unsatisfied with the audio and video quality on their DVD's I would continue to support their product in hopes it would improve in the future.
> 
> their response was basically "Thank you for your e-mail, our production value is fine, if you don't agree with us, don't buy our product we dont care"
> 
> :sad:


*That's really fucking shitty business even completely ignoring the fact that it's a shitty thing to say to a fan who's buying their product. Even more so when they're a business who aren't exactly financially booming and should be making the most of their current customers, not telling them they don't care about them. *


----------



## crooked_reflection

Did the episode of the Marriage Ref where they were shooting at a Ring of Honor show ever air?


----------



## McQueen

Seriously lol. I've only seen that show once because Demi Moore was looking fine.


----------



## Maxx Hero

superdupersonic said:


> He is miserable. Have you ever met him or Gabe?


I met Cary in 08 and he was super chill. Nice guy.

I met Gabe last September, and that guy is nervous and fidgety as an ADHD six year old who as been hanging out with Special K. He seemed super stressed out. Tweaking.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™

smitlick said:


> Dude hold off and wait for ROH to do a bigger sale like 25%-30% off.. then your much more likely to buy more DVDs for that same $100.
> 
> Anyway its definitely worth getting any of these
> PWG Sells Out Vol 1
> http://www.rohwrestling.com/store.php?sec=prod&prod=286
> 
> ROH Dragon Gate Challenge
> http://www.rohwrestling.com/store.php?sec=prod&prod=130
> 
> ROH Better Than Our Best
> http://www.rohwrestling.com/store.php?sec=prod&prod=132
> 
> ROH Unified
> http://www.rohwrestling.com/store.php?sec=prod&prod=141
> 
> ROH Manhattan Mayhem II
> http://www.rohwrestling.com/store.php?sec=prod&prod=172
> 
> ROH Man Up
> http://www.rohwrestling.com/store.php?sec=prod&prod=174


Ordered Better Than Our Best.  I'll check the others out a later time when I have more money.


----------



## TheAce

> God knows how they can put proudly presents on that Benoit DVD.


It's pretty gross



> That's really fucking shitty business even completely ignoring the fact that it's a shitty thing to say to a fan who's buying their product. Even more so when they're a business who aren't exactly financially booming and should be making the most of their current customers, not telling them they don't care about them.


To be more clear, from what I remember they didn't actually say "we don't care" it was put more like, "we appreciate your continued support but please do not continue to e-mail with these complaints anymore (it was my 2nd e-mail to them about it) as we believe that our production values are on par with blah di blah blah.

On a good Indy Wrestling DVD note while searching around my ocean of an e-mail account for this e-mail, i did get notification that my King OF Trios DVDs shipped today!


----------



## smitlick

Picked up these.. Even with the nose dive in the Aus Dollar it still only cost me $55 aus which is pleasing.

ROH on HDNet Vol 1
Pick Your Poison
Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 2


----------



## Devildude

*SHIMMER Vol. 26:*

1. Jetta vs. Daffney - ****
2. Daizee Haze vs. Rayna Von Tash - ***1/4*
3. Jennifer Blake vs. Melanie Cruise vs. Jessie McKay vs. Kellie Skater - ***3/4*
4. Nikki Roxx & Portuguese Princess Ariel vs. Lexie Fyfe & Malia Hosaka - **1/2*
5. Rain vs. Tenille - ***1/2*
6. Sara Del Rey & Amazing King vs. Serena Deeb & Mercedez Martinez - *****
7. Knockout or Submissions Match: Wesna Busic vs. Cheerleader Melissa - ****2/3*
8. SHIMMER Tag Team Title Match: Ashley Lane & Nevaeh vs. Portia Perez & Nicole Matthews - ***3/4*
9. SHIMMER Title Match: MsChif vs. LuFisto - ****1/4*

*Solid volume with 3 good matches worth going out of your way to check out.*

Also, Von Tash. Good God. In an incredibly good way. _*fapfapfap*_


----------



## Cleavage




----------



## The_Real_Deal

Just tried to take advantage of ROH's 40% off sale, but found out Final Countdown: Chicago, Glory by Honor 8 and Final Battle 2009 were sold out. (FC:C doesn't even show up on the site)

Do I wait for them to come back in stock or find them through other websites? (Like eBay, etc)


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I'm selling the Chicago show on ebay. Yeah, it's $20 starting, but I'll give at least 2 free extra DVDs to the winner of the auction.

Nevermind, I just found out I sold it via Buy It Now.


----------



## smitlick

dont expect them to come back in stock.


----------



## Mark.

The_Real_Deal said:


> Just tried to take advantage of ROH's 40% off sale, but found out Final Countdown: Chicago, Glory by Honor 8 and Final Battle 2009 were sold out. (FC:C doesn't even show up on the site)
> 
> Do I wait for them to come back in stock or find them through other websites? (Like eBay, etc)


You can use www.rohvideos.com


----------



## The_Real_Deal

Mark. said:


> You can use www.rohvideos.com


I tried that, They haven't got 2009 shows on there yet.


----------



## will94

superdupersonic said:


> I'm selling the Chicago show on ebay. Yeah, it's $20 starting, but I'll give at least 2 free extra DVDs to the winner of the auction.
> 
> Nevermind, I just found out I sold it via Buy It Now.


That would be me who bought it  Hoping to pick a few more up from you tomorrow if I have room in the wallet.


----------



## smitlick

The_Real_Deal said:


> I tried that, They haven't got 2009 shows on there yet.


They have 7th Anniversary Show & SCOH IV


----------



## Even Flow

Just took advantage of the 40% sale ROH is having. And I ordered:

Kurt Russell Mania 2010 (saves me ordering it from Highspots)
Shimmer Vol. 27 & 28 (they sold out of both during the 50% off sale)
From The Ashes, Phoenix Rising & The Big Bang

And I ordered the HDNet special they've put together.


----------



## The_Real_Deal

smitlick said:


> They have 7th Anniversary Show & SCOH IV


Even though I saw those DVDs in the list, the lack of a "2009 DVDs" fooled me. Just one of those thing where my mind didn't register what I saw, even though I looked into 7A.

I guess I'll just have to purchase some other shows instead. My enthusiasm for the product waned with the loss of Nigel/Dragon, So getting some more of the American Wolves stuff be great.


----------



## FITZ

Surprised Final Battle 09 sold out so quickly. You would think with it being an iPPV first would lower the sales of it on a DVD but I guess not. I wouldn't be shocked if they ordered more copies of Glory By Honor VIII. That was a really big night for them and it's a show that I would imagine a lot of people would want to pick up.


----------



## Platt

I think with they're new in house production they're ordering less DVD in the first run. This is the second time GBH VIII has sold out now.


----------



## Dug2356

With 40% off i decided to order some dvds from the ROH Shop. 

Ring of Honor on HDNet Vol. 1
8th Anniversary Show- New York, NY 2/13/10
Epic Encounter III- Mississauga, Ontario 3/20/10

Have heard some good things about all these shows so quite excited to check them all out.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

will94 said:


> That would be me who bought it  Hoping to pick a few more up from you tomorrow if I have room in the wallet.


If you communicate, I'm quite patient when it comes to waiting for payments.


----------



## lewieG

dug2356 said:


> With 40% off i decided to order some dvds from the ROH Shop.
> 
> Ring of Honor on HDNet Vol. 1
> 8th Anniversary Show- New York, NY 2/13/10
> Epic Encounter III- Mississauga, Ontario 3/20/10
> 
> Have heard some good things about all these shows so quite excited to check them all out.


That is a fantastic order. I've seen the 2 main matches from each of those two shows and they are some of ROH's best in a long time.


----------



## erikstans07

Just ordered 3 $5 DVDs from Highspots. ROH Buffalo Stampede, Gut Check and Time to Man Up.


----------



## TheAce

Going through PWG's "As The Worm Turns" today...wow..and I'm only at Shelley Vs Hero!

pretty much what everyone is saying, really fun so far and the commentary is great!


----------



## raw-monster

Which show do you guys think is better overall. "As the worm turns" or "Guerre Sans Frontieres"?


----------



## jawbreaker

Damn, hard to decide. GSF had probably the better wrestling (Danielson/Hero in particular), but ATWT was a more fun watch. Neither had anything bad. I'd probably go with ATWT, personally, but I wouldn't fault anyone for choosing differently.


----------



## Brandenthesmark

raw-monster said:


> Which show do you guys think is better overall. "As the worm turns" or "Guerre Sans Frontieres"?


I'm gonna have to go with GSF and being at both shows live it had a special feeling because it was Dragon's last match in PWG also the Shingo Generico match was amazing but ATWT was also an amazing show


----------



## Brandenthesmark

PWG ATWT
Tag Team Match
1. Johnny Goodtime & Jerome "LTP" Robinson vs. Malachi "CK" Jackson & Ryan Taylor ***1/2 really good opener 

Singles Match
2. Brandon Gatson vs. "The Professional" Scott Lost *** 

Singles Match
3. Chris Sabin vs. Roderick Strong ****1/4 awesome match

Six-Person Tag Team Match
4. The Cutler Bros. (Brandon & Dustin Cutler) & Christina Von Eerie vs. Brandon Bonham, Candice LeRae, & Joey Ryan ***1/4 really fun match

Singles Match
5. Chris Hero vs. Alex Shelley ***3/4 Really good technical match

Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Tag Team Championship Title Match
6. The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson - Champions) vs. 2 Skinny Black Guys of Low Moral Fiber (El Generico & Chuck Taylor - Challengers) **** Awesome match with awesome near falls

Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Championship Title Match
7. Kenny Omega (Champion) vs. Davey Richards (Challenger) ****1/2 Amazing match I know I said their ROH match was better but after re-watching this on dvd I'm gonna have to say this match is a little bit better

9/10 Amazing show everyone needs to see this show


----------



## smitlick

*SmartMarkVideo - The Indies: Best of 1997-2000*

Disc One
*
1. IWA-MS - March 13, 1997 - Eddie Gilbert Memorial Show*
*Chain Match*
Terry Funk vs Doug Gilbert
***
Not to sure as to why this was even on here.

*2. IPW - December 5, 1997*
*2 out of 3 Falls Match*
Reckless Youth vs Mike Quackenbush
***1/2
Awful commentary... 

*3. IWA-MS - February 21, 1998 - Eddie Gilbert Memorial 1998*
*No Countouts & No DQ*
American Kickboxer vs Tarek The Great vs Suicide Kid
***
I presume Kickboxer is the one in the US gear, Tarek is the hairy one and Suicide Kid the other guy? Anyway another why is this on here match.

*4. FWA - September 12, 1998*
Don Montoya vs Mike Quackenbush
**3/4
Pretty shit. 10 Minute Time Limit Draw was a fucking stupid addition to a Best Of.

*5. FWA - June 5, 1999*
Julio Sanchez vs Earl The Pearl
**1/2
Whoever picks these matches should be fired from SMV.

*6. ATCW - August 20, 1999*
Julio Sanchez vs Reckless Youth
***1/4

*7. ACW - August 22, 1999*
Don Montoya vs Trent Acid
**3/4

*8. MCW - October 3, 1999*
Qenaan Creed vs Corporal Punishment
**1/2

*9. ISPW - November 6, 1999*
Ace Darling vs Marty Jannetty
**3/4

Disc Two

*10. EWF - November 19, 1999*
Pinky vs Doomsday Danny Rose
**1/2-**3/4

*11. FWA - November 20, 1999*
Low Ki vs Mike Quackenbush
***

*12. CZW - January 8, 2000 - Bloodbath 2000*
Ric Blade vs Low Ki
***

*13. CZW - February 5, 2000 - A Night of Main Events*
Nick Gage vs Justice Pain
***

*14. EWF - March 10, 2000*
Even Bedder vs Dino Divine
**1/2

*15. FWA - March 11, 2000*
Low Ki vs Monsta Mack
***1/4

*16. JAPW - April 7, 2000*
Sabu vs Billy Reil vs Low Ki
***1/2
*
17. FWA - April 15, 2000*
Low Ki vs Mike Mayhem
***

*18. EWF - April 28, 2000*
Adam Flash vs Dino Divine
**1/2

*19. MCW - May 17, 2000*
Earl The Pearl & Rich Myers vs Joey Matthews & Christian York
***

*20. IWO - May 27, 2000*
Judas Young vs Crazy Ivan
*3/4
Botchamania worthy
*
21. IWO - May 27, 2000*
Low Ki vs Homicide
***1/4-***1/2

Disc Three
*
22. FWA - June 3, 2000*
Reckless Youth vs Nick Berk
**3/4

*23. FWA - June 3, 2000*
Dino Divine & Colleen vs Ronnie Zukko & Candie
**
You know its a bad match when the ref is doing all flippy shit to get to pins and is more entertaining then the actual match.

*24. CZW - July 22, 2000 - No Rules, No Limits*
Ric Blade & Nick Mondo vs The Backseat Boys
N/A
Uhh wtf was that...

*25. UWF - August 18, 2000*
*Gauntlet Match*
Billy Reil vs Dixie vs Mike Quackenbush vs Don Montoya vs Flash Wheeler vs Zieg vs Dr Hurtz vs Homicide
**1/4
really bad.. plus the low ceiling probably didnt help

*26. MCW - August 2, 2000*
*No DQ*
Adam Flash vs Ricky Blues
**3/4
A little short but not as bad as expected

*27. UWF - September 15, 2000*
Mad Dog & Draven vs Dr Heresy & Don Juan DeSanto
**
*
28. EWF - September 15, 2000*
Johnny Kashmere vs Ric Blade
**3/4

*29. IWA-MS - October 20, 2000 - King of the Deathmatches 2000 - Night 1*
*Midget Thumbtack Deathmatch*
Puppet the Psycho Dwarf vs Teo
*1/2

*30. FNW - October 25, 2000*
Reckless Youth vs Don Montoya vs Mike Quackenbush
**3/4

*31. EWF - October 27, 2000*
*Ladder Match*
The Bad Crew vs The Backseat Boys
**1/2

*32. JAPW - November 17, 2000 - Battle in Bayonne*
Low Ki vs Xavier
***

Thank god thats over... so many bad match choices and so many short matches.



*SmartMarkVideo - The Indies: Best of 2001*

Disc One

*1. IWA-MS - February 3, 2001 - 1st House of Hardcore Anniversary Show*
Little Guido vs Tracy Smothers
**
AWFUL

*2. IWA-MS - February 3, 2001 - 1st House of Hardcore Anniversary Show*
Jerry Lynn vs Colt Cabana
**3/4

*3. IWA-MS - February 17, 2001 - Simply The Best*
Jerry Lynn vs Suicide Kid
***

*4. MCW - March 10, 2001*
Joey Matthews & Christian York vs Jimmy Cicero & Corporal Punishment
***1/4
Lol at the referee doing the worm

*5. CZW - May 12, 2001 - Stretched in Smyrna*
Trent Acid vs Minoru Fujita
***
*
6. CZW - May 12, 2001 - Stretched in Smyrna*
Trent Acid vs Johnny Kashmere
**3/4

*7. IWA-MS - May 12, 2001 - No Blood, No Guts, No Glory 2001*
Suicide Kid vs Colt Cabana
***

*8. CZW - May 19, 2001 - Best of the Best I*
Mark Briscoe vs Jay Briscoe
***1/2-***3/4

Disc Two

*9. IWA-MS - June 2, 2001 - King of the Deathmatches 2001 - Night 2*
*Staple Gun Match*
Necro Butcher vs 2 Tuff Tony
***1/4
First time I'd ever seen Necro with face paint on. WTF??

*10. IWA-MS - June 2, 2001 - King of the Deathmatches 2001 - Night 2*
*Flaming Tables Match*
Ian Rotten vs Necro Butcher
**3/4

*11. CZW - June 8, 2001 - Take 1*
Amazing Red, Jose Maximo & Joel Maximo vs Chris Divine, Quiet Storm & Brian XL
***1/4

*12. JCW - June 23, 2001*
Amazing Red vs Mike Quackenbush
**3/4
Near squash...

*13. IWA-MS - July 7, 2001 - Extreme Heaven 2001*
Suicide Kid, Colt Cabana & Tarek The Great vs CM Punk, BJ Whitmer & Chris Hero
***1/2

*14. MCW - July 18, 2001*
Amazing Red vs Joel Maximo vs Jose Maximo
**3/4
Too short

*15. NCW - August 25, 2001*
Jerry Lawler vs Chris Candido
*
Their were winners to this match, neither of them were Jerry or Chris,,

*16. IWA-MS - September 1, 2001 - Barbed Wire, Bombs & Blood*
*2 out of 3 Falls Match*
CM Punk vs Colt Cabana
***3/4
Very good plus good commentary.

Disc Three

*17. CZW - September 8, 2001 - September Slam 2001*
Justice Pain vs Jay Briscoe
***1/4

*18. IWA-MS - September 8, 2001 - Sweet Science Sixteen 2001 - Night 2*
Sabu vs Tracy Smothers vs CM Punk
***

*19. CZW - October 27, 2001 - And JUSTICE For All*
Justice Pain vs Adam Flash
**3/4
Finish was just stupid...

*20. MCW - November 2, 2001*
Rich Myers & Earl the Pearl vs Jose & Joel Maximo
**

*21. ECWA - November 17, 2001*
*West Virginia Street Fight*
Amazing Red, Jose Maximo, Joel Maximo & Quiet Storm vs Chris Hamrick, Donnie B, Johnny Kashmere & Trent Acid
**3/4
I think its Quiet Storm though i may be wrong and it might be Chris Divine. The match actually spills out onto the street as well and come sort of close to being run over by a few cars..

*22. IWA-MS - November 24, 2001 - Eyes Wide Open*
Chris Hero vs Ian Rotten vs Cash Flo
**3/4

*23. PWF - December 16, 2001*
*30 Minute Iron Man Match*
Shinya Hashimoto vs Steve Corino vs Gary Steele vs Dylan Knight
***1/4

Much better DVD then the other Best of but still leaves a lot to improve on if they bother to do a 2002 Best of Indies.


----------



## Pablo Escobar

I took advantage of the 40% off sale and picked up Best of ROH on HDnet, Big Bang, From the Ashes, Phoenix Rising, and Kurt Russlemania.

Question...Do you guys think ROH dvd sales are up or down from the past. At first thought, i've thought they've been slumping for some time. However look at the long list of OOP shows, and even some of the newer shows. FB 09, GBH, 9th anniversary, FCT Chicago, SOH 4. I know they've moved the production to in house, however with the ROH fanbase growing, do you think this has also led to increased dvd sales? They've also dropped the FIP dvds, and switched them up with PWG.


----------



## GuerrillaOfHonor

Pablo Escobar said:


> I took advantage of the 40% off sale and picked up Best of ROH on HDnet, Big Bang, From the Ashes, Phoenix Rising, and Kurt Russlemania.
> 
> Question...Do you guys think ROH dvd sales are up or down from the past. At first thought, i've thought they've been slumping for some time. However look at the long list of OOP shows, and even some of the newer shows. FB 09, GBH, 9th anniversary, FCT Chicago, SOH 4. I know they've moved the production to in house, however with the ROH fanbase growing, do you think this has also led to increased dvd sales? They've also dropped the FIP dvds, and switched them up with PWG.


I believe they are trying to move most of the past events onto ROHVideos.

FIP is no longer working with ROH, They are working with DGUSA. So they just got rid of all the FIP stock they had. PWG are hot ATM so its a good idea to stock there DVDs, Plus with one of the owners (Joey Ryan) working for ROH it makes sense that they probably sorted something out with him


----------



## smitlick

roh still have fip stuff in the clearance area of their store.


----------



## FITZ

Those Best of the Indies sets looked pretty brutal. The only match that really interests me is the Punk/Cabana match out of all 6 discs. 

I can't imagine the quality is any good either. I think I've seen a few matches from the pre 2000 on the indies and it was hard to watch. Looked like someone filmed the show on a cell phone camera.


----------



## smitlick

TaylorFitz said:


> Those Best of the Indies sets looked pretty brutal. The only match that really interests me is the Punk/Cabana match out of all 6 discs.
> 
> I can't imagine the quality is any good either. I think I've seen a few matches from the pre 2000 on the indies and it was hard to watch. Looked like someone filmed the show on a cell phone camera.


The video quality of the matches on most of them is fine. None of them that i remember were really badly filmed beside the odd fuzzy spot and one of the iwa-ms matches had a really bad cameraman.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Please upload Ki vs. Quack.


----------



## will94

superdupersonic said:


> Please upload Ki vs. Quack.


I second that. Ki's one of my favorites and I've been becoming a Quackenbush fan lately.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Phoenix Rising*

Kenny Omega vs. Rocky Romero ***¾*

Human Tornado vs. Shawn Davari *½**

Kevin Steen vs. Scott Lost ****-***¼*

The Briscoes, Necro Butcher and Rasche Brown vs. Joey Ryan, Claudio Castagnoli, Bison Smith and Prince Nana ***¼

Pick 6 Series*
Kenny King vs. Scorpio Sky ***½

Hardcore Match*
Steve Corino vs. Jerry Lynn ****¼-***½*
*Nice surprise here. Fun ECW feel to it*

The American Wolves vs. Colt Cabana and El Generico ****½-***¾

Personal Challenge Gauntlet*
Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries *N/A*
*The Strong injury angle was very well done*

*ROH World Title Match*
Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries (vs. Roderick Strong) ****¼-***½*

*Rather enjoyable show. Not as good as From The Ashes though*​


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

LESS THAN 10 HOURS REMAINING

The Era of Honor Begins [2/23/2002] - http://cgi.ebay.com/Ring-Honor-Era-...&pt=US_DVD_HD_DVD_Blu_ray&hash=item335d5749cf

All Star Extravaganza II [12/4/2004] - http://cgi.ebay.com/Ring-Honor-All-...&pt=US_DVD_HD_DVD_Blu_ray&hash=item335d574bb8

Hell Freezes Over [1/14/2006] - http://cgi.ebay.com/Ring-Honor-Hell...&pt=US_DVD_HD_DVD_Blu_ray&hash=item335d575149

Fifth Year Festival: Liverpool [3/3/2007] - http://cgi.ebay.com/Ring-Honor-Fift...&pt=US_DVD_HD_DVD_Blu_ray&hash=item335d57535e

Supercard of Honor II [3/31/2007] - http://cgi.ebay.com/Ring-Honor-Supe...&pt=US_DVD_HD_DVD_Blu_ray&hash=item335d575437

Final Battle 2008 [12/27/2008] - http://cgi.ebay.com/Ring-Honor-Fina...&pt=US_DVD_HD_DVD_Blu_ray&hash=item335d5759c0

Supercard of Honor IV [4/3/2009] - http://cgi.ebay.com/Ring-Honor-Supe...&pt=US_DVD_HD_DVD_Blu_ray&hash=item335d575ee2


----------



## Pablo Escobar

How do the bonus disc work? Can i pick them before i bid/buy it now?


----------



## smitlick

I'll up quack vs ki today or tomorrow, depends on how big the file ends up being.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Pablo Escobar said:


> How do the bonus disc work? Can i pick them before i bid/buy it now?


Win the auction and then I let you know if your picks are still available.


----------



## Devildude

*SHIMMER Vol. 27:*

1. Tenille vs. Malia Hosaka - ****
2. Allison Danger vs. Kellie Skater - ***1/2*
3. Daffney & Rachel Summerlyn vs. Rain & Jetta - ***1/2*
4. Portuguese Princess Ariel vs. Cat Power - ***1/4*
5. Asley Lane & Nevaeh vs. Wesna Busic & Melanie Cruise - ***3/4*
6. Cheerleader Melissa vs. Nicole Matthews - ****1/2*
7. Jessie McKay vs. Sara Del Rey - ****1/4*
8. LuFisto vs. Amazing Kong - *****
9. Ayako Hamada vs. Mercedez Martinez - ****3/4*
10. SHIMMER Title Match: MsChif vs. Nikki Roxx - *****

*Very good volume that really picked up in the second half. Definitely go out of your way to find Matthews vs Melissa and Martinez vs Hamada.

An easy recommendation.*


----------



## lewieG

It's an old one, but I just watched Bryan Danielson vs Roderick Strong from Vendetta 2005: ****1/2 - ****3/4
Just a great great war, 48 minutes of pretty well nonstop physicality. Stiff chops from both, backbreakers from both, submissions, suplexes, what they do best, for nearly 50 minutes. Great storytelling and just a pleasure to watch. I wasn't bored at any point, and that's great considering the length of the match. This is a classic, a must see if you haven't seen it before.


----------



## KingCrash

*IWA-MS – Spring Heat 2010*


*Elimination Match - #1 Contender for Light Heavyweight Title*
Markus Crane vs. AR Fox vs. Krotch vs. Ashton Vuitton - **

Jeremy Wyatt & Mark Sterling vs. Bill The Butcher & Dan The Man - *

Mike Sydal vs. Sir Bradley Charles - **1/4
_Sydal’s not too bad, just needs more matches outside of this crap. Can’t say the same about Charles._

Tyler Black vs. Jonathan Gresham - **3/4
_So sad to see Tyler in front of 20 to 30 people max._

Dixieland Destroyer vs. Sal Thomaselli - DUD
_My god is DD just an awful fat out of shape indy geek who should never be in the ring again. So of course he won.
_
Matt Cage vs. Neil Diamond Cutter - **

The Hooligans vs. Victorious Secret - *1/2
_Wow. A gay tag team gimmick. Innovative._

*IWA-MS Light Heavyweight Title*
Ryan Phoenix vs. Bucky Collins - **3/4

_Just an awful show with no heat, no good matches and besides Tyler and Sydal no one I’d ever pay to see again. _




*SMW Best On The Indies: From Parts Unknown to Revolution Ave. – The Jimmy Jacobs Story*

*IWA-MS 3/28/03 – 2 Out Of 3 Falls*
Alex Shelley vs. Jimmy Jacobs - *1/2

*IWA-MS 11/8/03*
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Ian Rotten - *1/2

*CZW 1/17/04*
Sonjay Dutt vs. Jimmy Jacobs - **

*IWA-MS 4/9/04*
Roderick Strong vs. Jimmy Jacobs - **1/4

*IWA-MS 12/17/04*
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Claudio Castagnoli - **
*
IWA-MS 12/18/04 – 2 Out Of 3 Falls*
Brandon Thomaselli vs. Jimmy Jacobs - **1/4

*IWA-MS 2/4/05 – Steel Cage*
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious - ***

*IWA-MS 2/5/05*
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Abyss – *

*IWA-MS 2/12/05*
Josh Abercrombie vs. Joey Envy vs. Jimmy Jacobs - **

*IWA-MS 3/19/05*
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Matt Sydal - ***1/2

*IWA-MS 4/1/05*
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Danny Daniels - **1/4

*IWA-MS 4/8/05*
Jimmy Jacobs vs. CM Punk - ***1/4

*IWA-MS 4/9/05*
Chris Hero vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ***1/2

*IWA-MS 5/6/05*
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Josh Abercrombie - **3/4

*IWA-MS 6/3/05*
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Tyler Black - **

*IWA-MS 8/9/05*
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Marek Brave - ***1/4
*
IWA-MS 12/17/05*
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Chris Sabin - ***3/4

*IWA-MS 12/30/05*
Bull Pain vs. Jimmy Jacobs – On a best of? Really?

*IWA-MS 1/21/06 - Falls Count Anywhere*
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Arik Cannon - ****

*IWA-MS 4/6/07*
The Barbarian vs. Jimmy Jacobs - **
*
IWA-MS 9/28/07*
Chuck Taylor vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ***3/4

*IWA-MS 12/7/07*
Jack Thriller vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ***
_
Not a particularly good best of, though they were limited by what they could use._​


----------



## smitlick

Ki vs Quack is up
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/indy-...9-low-ki-vs-mike-quackenbush.html#post8463646


----------



## TheAce

Watched Punk Vs Aries from DBD III last night, which I havn't seen in maybe 3 years...damn what a GREAT match. 

Right from the moment Punks music hits till the end the crowd is MOLTEN. Very good wrestling in the beginning with a solid build towards an amazing last 10 minutes, Punks performance on every level in this match is praiseworthy. I Know everything that happens and I still jumped out of my chair at a couple moments..Epic

If I'm going snowflakes

**** 1/2 - **** 3/4


----------



## Pablo Escobar

I just saw that dvd for the first time about 1-2 months ago, and i had the same feeling you had. Everything was perfectly done. Great match and one of the greatest moments in ROH history. I am surprised there isn't more praise for this show/match.


----------



## erikstans07

lewieG said:


> It's an old one, but I just watched Bryan Danielson vs Roderick Strong from Vendetta 2005: ****1/2 - ****3/4
> Just a great great war, 48 minutes of pretty well nonstop physicality. Stiff chops from both, backbreakers from both, submissions, suplexes, what they do best, for nearly 50 minutes. Great storytelling and just a pleasure to watch. I wasn't bored at any point, and that's great considering the length of the match. This is a classic, a must see if you haven't seen it before.


Couldn't believe I still hadn't seen this, but I finally did a couple days ago. Amazing match. One of the best in ROH history.


----------



## Cleavage

The impact and the sound of when Roddy kicked Danielson in the face was sick.


----------



## The REAL MP

This week just raped my wallet. 

1) Smart Mark Video order for King of Trios Nights 1, 2, and 3
2) ROH site order for the new Wolves shirt, HDNet Vol. 1, Phoenix Rising, Big Bang, Pick Your Poison, and BFBE2
3) Chikara site order for a Neo Solar Temple shirt
4) And about to pre-order Titannica from Highspots with a couple shows OOP from the ROH site (Midnight Express Reunion and 3rd Anniversary Part 3)

...FUCK


----------



## Tarfu

The REAL MP said:


> This week just raped my wallet.
> 
> 1) Smart Mark Video order for King of Trios Nights 1, 2, and 3
> 2) ROH site order for the new Wolves shirt, HDNet Vol. 1, Phoenix Rising, Big Bang, Pick Your Poison, and BFBE2
> 3) Chikara site order for a Neo Solar Temple shirt
> 4) And about to pre-order Titannica from Highspots with a couple shows OOP from the ROH site (Midnight Express Reunion and 3rd Anniversary Part 3)
> 
> ...FUCK


:sad:

Damn. I'm slowly leaning towards crime in order to get some money.

Oh and Highspots is running another $5 sale (for Memorial Day), including PWG, ROH and various other titles. Plus they still have their previous five buck sale up, as well as their January $20 deals. Gotta love them for never sticking to sale end dates.


----------



## Rickey

Just ordered The Battle of St. Paul, Man Up! and Final Battle 2007 from the highspots $20.10 grab bag. Can't wait to watch them.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Attention Indy Nerds: *Daniel Bryan vs. The Miz* has been announced for tonight's RAW. That is all.


----------



## TheAce

> Attention Indy Nerds: Daniel Bryan vs. The Miz has been announced for tonight's RAW. That is all.


Danielson throwing Miz into Cole was the best.


----------



## lewieG

The thing I love about that Punk vs Aries match from DBD was that every single move made sense and had a purpose in the pyschology of the match. It can be watched on a scientific level like that, or it can just be watched and enjoyed for the spectacle. One of ROH's best.


----------



## will94

So, ROH decided to present the Best of HDNet vol. 1 in 4:3 format, but keep the footage airing in widescreen, so it's cropped. That's right, this is what you get on a widescreen TV if you play it normally:


















It's nice to have these matches on DVD, but really ROH? You couldn't make it standard widescreen or even do a little better job on the presentation?


----------



## Platt

God damn fucking useless morons. Glad I have the original airings then cos that sucks ass. Pisses me off though that I had no choice about getting it because of it coming as part of the subscription package bad enough getting a $15 best of instead of a $20 show but that just takes the piss.


----------



## Kabukiman

No, it's not cropped. The aspect ratio is respected and you don't lose any parts of the image.
However it's 4:3 letterbox only and not enhanced for 16:9 TVs, which explains the black stripes all around the image. The only way to get them off is to zoom.


----------



## will94

Kabukiman said:


> No, it's not cropped. The aspect ratio is respected and you don't lose any parts of the image.
> However it's 4:3 letterbox only and not enhanced for 16:9 TVs, which explains the black stripes all around the image. The only way to get them off is to zoom.


OK, cropped was the wrong word to use.

Still, why present it in non-anamorphic widescreen when all of the material is in 16:9? What is the point of making the DVD in 4:3 format when none of the material is in 4:3? Surely ROH could've made this a full widescreen release, it's not that difficult.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I shall be getting rid of my copy as soon as it arrives.


----------



## Dug2356

Having seen none of the matches before from the tv show all i care about is the matches on the dvd being good.


----------



## The REAL MP

I'm asking my for money back on it. I just ordered it along with BFSE2, so it shouldn't be a problem as the order wouldn't ship for another 2 weeks. Wish me luck.

At the least you'd think they could exchange it, maybe for a PWG DVD. You know, a promotion that knows how to film its fucking shows.


----------



## Platt

I would of ordered it in a 40-50% off sale cos I'm a completist but I am pissed off at basically paying $20 for a $15 DVD that I'm never going to watch because they don't know how DVD production works.

What a surprise ROH have deleted the thread about the HDNet set. Fuck them.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

[email protected]


----------



## Mark.

superdupersonic said:


> I shall be getting rid of my copy as soon as it arrives.


That's a joke, right? I'd be pissed too if I bought it, but just deal with it, zoom in if possible, and perhaps email Cary like I notice you gave above.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I don't keep wannabe-widescreen DVDs in 2010. I keep the real shit. From now on, I just get the good REAL widescreen shit FOR FREE, _perfectly_ formatted for my monitor, thanks to Seabs until Cary stops being a lazy fuck about it.


----------



## The REAL MP

Well, I don't think Cary personally produces them, does he?

Try [email protected], which is what I did. Didn't get a refund, but I am exchanging it for an older ROH show. Thought about going with a PWG show just to stick it to them some more, but I'm not really interested in anything pre-BOLA '08.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Cary makes money off of them and sells them as a finished product. ROHHelp has proven they won't listen to any production complaints, so it's time to escalate it.


----------



## The REAL MP

Either way, some one needs to hear about it because this is really getting to be bullshit. The most frustrating part is that they're fucking up some really great shows. 

If this were last year at this time, I probably wouldn't even mind.


----------



## KingCrash

Between this and the live show hard cams you'd think they don't even bother to look at what they producing before throwing it out to sell.

Guess McQueen was right all along:



> Send it back saying you want a refund because the cover and video quality isn't up to your standards.


----------



## TheAce

ROH as a company (beyond any of the wrestling/in-ring work) are horrible. They treat there fan base like [email protected], for awhile it was surprising, now it's just getting to be too much.

Edit: Just posted a thread in the DVD section of the ROH board, let's see how long it lasts!!! what a fun game!!! =/


----------



## smitlick

Wait because 5 people on a wrestling forum are annoyed at roh they treat their whole fanbase like shit. The hate for roh is just becoming ridiculous.


----------



## TheAce

> Wait because 5 people on a wrestling forum are annoyed at roh they treat their whole fanbase like shit. The hate for roh is just becoming ridiculous.


No. More so, that when actually approached with criticism or concern from Fans/Customers, ROH typically act like teenagers and either respond with a brush off e-mail, erase your post form their board and often out right deny that there are any issues at all.

All my ROH hate recently comes being turned off by their customer service, which essentially is non-existent.


----------



## smitlick

Why in the world would roh want their board littered with posts criticising their product? Also customer service wise they've always had a great rep on helping people out with mixed up orders or misplaced discs. May i ask to then what did you actually hope to get back from them after you sent an email criticising their product?


----------



## TheAce

> Why in the world would roh want their board littered with posts criticising their product? Also customer service wise they've always had a great rep on helping people out with mixed up orders or misplaced discs. May i ask to then what did you actually hope to get back from them after you sent an email criticising their product?


What I want is for their production values not to be so low that I lose interest in purchasing their product. You'd think that's what they would want as well. Or how about anything except the brush off and crying act they do.

If they don't want criticism, maybe they should just fix the problems. It's like a city getting constant complaints that there's a big pot hole in the road and their response being "There is no pot hole, if you dont like that answer, don't drive"


----------



## Dug2356

Anyone got any idea when the next roh sale is ? they seem to always have sales when i have no money  and then when i do have money they have no sales.


----------



## seabs

*smitlick, it's hard not to criticse them I'm afraid when they keep putting out shitty production like they do and don't seemingly do anything to improve it. Plus whenever people seem to complain about it all they seem to do is dodge the problem. That part of their customer service is worrying. The product as a whole is probably more good than bad but the bad points will always be picked up on more. That's just life.*


----------



## KingKicks

Seabs said:


> *The product as a whole is probably more good than bad but the bad points will always be picked up on more. That's just life.*


Unfortunately this is pretty much true even though tbh their production qualities don't bother me too much.

Had a rewatch of The Big Bang.

*ROH The Big Bang*

Jack Salvation vs. Phil Shatter **½

Pick 6 Series*
Davey Richards vs. Kenny King ******
*
Butcher’s Rules*
Necro Butcher vs. Erick Stevens **½*

Rhett Titus vs. Cassandro El Exotico ***¼*

Kevin Steen and Steve Corino vs. El Generico and Colt Cabana ***½

ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. The Kings of Wrestling *****½

Triple Threat Match for the ROH World Title*
Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong ******

*Still an awesome PPV overall. The crowd is just so great throughout the night.*​


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Will's gonna be pissed lol...

http://www.highspots.com/product.asp?id=22580&category=0


----------



## Tarfu

superdupersonic said:


> Will's gonna be pissed lol...
> 
> http://www.highspots.com/product.asp?id=22580&category=0


Holy shit, now's my chance to finally get that show.

Also, I believe everyone's going to be positively surprised when the official DVD cover for Supercard of Honor V is unveiled. Just sayin'.


----------



## KingKicks

Tarfu said:


> Also, I believe everyone's going to be positively surprised when the official DVD cover for Supercard of Honor V is unveiled. Just sayin'.


:shocked:

does this mean what I think it means?


----------



## Tarfu

Oh yeah. They contacted me shortly after I posted it, we worked it out through email for a while and now they're using it. I had to slightly modify the cover because the original file was in a resolution they couldn't print, but it's 90% the same. Just some font changes and stuff, plus a different picture of KOW.

I was supposed to keep this a surprise til the very end, but goddamnit, I couldn't hold it in any longer.


----------



## KingKicks

That is fucking brilliant.


----------



## Rickey

Tarfu do you have any more custom made covers? If so I'd love to see them.


----------



## Tarfu

Not that many actually, and most aren't even that good. But here's one I made around late 2008:










Most of it differs alot from the actual covers back then (logos, etc), and the text placement on the back is pretty horrible (not to mention the main text, ugh), but I still think it's kinda good. It was my first try at DVD covers, so yeah. I'm planning to make another one for DBD VIII.


----------



## Dug2356

wow your really good at making dvd covers. Hope roh ask you to make some more in the future.


----------



## raw-monster

How would you guys rate Super Dragon/Kevin Steen Guerrilla Warfare match. I just saw it now for the first time and it is one of the most brutal matches I have seen in a long time. After the match I had to rewind the finish atleast 10 times just because it was so sick. ****1/2. I just wonder what happened to the commentators.


----------



## Rickey

Wow that's your first try? Great job man, looks professional just like the SOH one you posted.

^^Tried to rep you that but I pushed enter by mistake. Keep it up though man, hope to see more covers from you in the future.


----------



## FITZ

Congratulation on the cover. 

Steen/Super Dragon was a pretty awesome hardcore match. I don't remember it that well but I know it was incredibly dangerous for both men and really entertaining. I'm not afraid to admit that I like Super Dragon matches.


----------



## raw-monster

I have only seen this match and the mask vs mask one with Taro from Super Dragon. I want to check out his other matches because both of these are classics in my opinion so I want to see how good he is but there is a lot of hate for him on here for some reason. Is he like an ass in real life or something?

Anyways, I finally ordered Kurt Russelmania or whatever its called now.


----------



## TheAce

Tarfu, that's amazing man, congrats!!!


----------



## ADN

Tarfu, are you getting paid for the cover?


----------



## smitlick

Seabs said:


> *smitlick, it's hard not to criticse them I'm afraid when they keep putting out shitty production like they do and don't seemingly do anything to improve it. Plus whenever people seem to complain about it all they seem to do is dodge the problem. That part of their customer service is worrying. The product as a whole is probably more good than bad but the bad points will always be picked up on more. That's just life.*


So why aren't every other company treated the same? PWG often have the commentary turned to low down, make spelling mistakes or just change the name of a worker in a match to a completely different one on both their covers & in the pre match matchup bit. If your all gonna bash ROH for doing shit, then you need to be consistent..


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

PWG is the hot thing and they get many, many complaints from me. For as awesome as their video production is (TRUE LEGIT PERFECT 16:9 WIDESCREEN IN HD~!), I don't trust a single one of those cocksuckers who own the company. I'll always go with highspots, ROH, and RF (although he may be about to burn his business bridge with me) for my PWG shit.


----------



## KingCrash

Lately for the last 7 months PWG's shipping has been great for me, of course that's offset by the ridiculous turnaround time for the shows. Although they've said that Titannica should be coming out this or next week.




raw-monster said:


> I have only seen this match and the mask vs mask one with Taro from Super Dragon. I want to check out his other matches because both of these are classics in my opinion so I want to see how good he is but there is a lot of hate for him on here for some reason. Is he like an ass in real life or something?


Well before 06 in singles he generally worked the same exact match wherever he went, and if it wasn't in a heated feud, vicious brawl or against El Generico it tended to suck. After 06 it was because he became a fat fuck who blew up in 30 seconds, missed spots everywhere and generally became a danger to work with (see ASW 6 when he nearly killed Taro.)

And congrats Tarfu, can't wait to see what you'll do for DBD VIII.


----------



## will94

superdupersonic said:


> Will's gonna be pissed lol...
> 
> http://www.highspots.com/product.asp?id=22580&category=0


Haha, I actually saw that right after I put my bid in for your copy. I actually said son of a bitch out loud lol. But, i got two extra DVDs from your auction though, so really it's a better deal.



Tarfu said:


> Also, I believe everyone's going to be positively surprised when the official DVD cover for Supercard of Honor V is unveiled. Just sayin'.


Congrats man, your cover was great, will look good on the shelf. Hope they use you for more, you do good work.


----------



## seabs

Tarfu said:


> Oh yeah. They contacted me shortly after I posted it, we worked it out through email for a while and now they're using it. I had to slightly modify the cover because the original file was in a resolution they couldn't print, but it's 90% the same. Just some font changes and stuff, plus a different picture of KOW.
> 
> I was supposed to keep this a surprise til the very end, but goddamnit, I couldn't hold it in any longer.


*Fucking awesome stuff mate. *


smitlick said:


> So why aren't every other company treated the same? PWG often have the commentary turned to low down, make spelling mistakes or just change the name of a worker in a match to a completely different one on both their covers & in the pre match matchup bit. If your all gonna bash ROH for doing shit, then you need to be consistent..


*Largely imo because ROH have been going backwards in the past year or so which makes fans even more frustrated with them. PWG do have problems with shipping and production levels sometimes but the quality of their shows being as strong as they are makes up for it. If ROH were still putting out the quality of shows that they did in 05-08 then I'm sure most of the users would be willing to look past the poor covers and sound quality issues.*


----------



## lewieG

Tarfu said:


> Oh yeah. They contacted me shortly after I posted it, we worked it out through email for a while and now they're using it. I had to slightly modify the cover because the original file was in a resolution they couldn't print, but it's 90% the same. Just some font changes and stuff, plus a different picture of KOW.
> 
> I was supposed to keep this a surprise til the very end, but goddamnit, I couldn't hold it in any longer.


That's awesome, it looked fantastic. Well done!


----------



## smitlick

Seabs said:


> *Fucking awesome stuff mate. *
> 
> 
> *Largely imo because ROH have been going backwards in the past year or so which makes fans even more frustrated with them. PWG do have problems with shipping and production levels sometimes but the quality of their shows being as strong as they are makes up for it. If ROH were still putting out the quality of shows that they did in 05-08 then I'm sure most of the users would be willing to look past the poor covers and sound quality issues.*




but thats the thing.. ROH in 2010 has been so much better cards wise compared to 2009 yet everyone just seems to shit on them suddenly and completely overrate PWG as being the greatest thing ever.


----------



## seancarleton77

PWG deserves praise, however ROH is clearly the best promotion for in ring quality in North America, if PWG ran as many shows as ROH they wouldn't be as good as ROH is.


----------



## TheAce

> ROH in 2010 has been so much better cards wise compared to 2009 yet everyone just seems to shit on them suddenly and completely overrate PWG as being the greatest thing ever.


it's true that ROH have been much better this year, I was almost completely gone but now they've hooked me back in.....lol. 


On that note, I bought some ROH DVD's from highspots...

-Manhattan Mayhem II (one of my all time fave shows)
-Northern Navigation
-Final battle 2007

all for under $30!! yeah Highspots!


----------



## KingCrash

smitlick said:


> but thats the thing.. ROH in 2010 has been so much better cards wise compared to 2009 yet everyone just seems to shit on them suddenly and completely overrate PWG as being the greatest thing ever.


Well everyone is shitting on the production values and non-wrestling aspects of the company because they've gotten worse. Which really shouldn't happen for a company like ROH right now given the tv deal, being the 3rd largest promotion, etc. And yeah it's better then last year, but last year might have been the worst for them so that's not saying anything. 

But people have liked the world title matches this year and aside from one or two people everyone thinks the Steen/Generico feud has been fantastic so aside from the latest about the production values I don't anybody has bashed ROH too hard on anything. Except me about the Embassy, and I'll shit on that all day every day.


----------



## reDREDD

I recently began watching a few indy matches, something I have never really done before. I gotta say, I was blown away. Danielson is a real artist.

I know this comes up often in this sort of thread, but I have to say, his Manhattan Mayhem II, Final Battle 2008, Title Unification matches were all breathtaking. Especially Final Battle.


----------



## The REAL MP

Just out of curiosity Smitlick, why is PWG so overrated to you? 

I keep seeing you throwing that out there without much explanation.


----------



## smitlick

Its overrated because people are just chucking 3+ snowflakes on average spotty crap and claiming shit like their the best indy company because they try and put good cards on without any bother for storylines. Their even a comment on a previous page saying something like they had great dvd production. I don't mind pwg at all but seriously some of the shit said about the promotion is just ridiculous.


----------



## TheAce

> Well everyone is shitting on the production values and non-wrestling aspects of the company because they've gotten worse. Which really shouldn't happen for a company like ROH right now given the tv deal, being the 3rd largest promotion, etc. And yeah it's better then last year, but last year might have been the worst for them so that's not saying anything.
> 
> But people have liked the world title matches this year and aside from one or two people everyone thinks the Steen/Generico feud has been fantastic so aside from the latest about the production values I don't anybody has bashed ROH too hard on anything. Except me about the Embassy, and I'll shit on that all day every day.


You summed up my opinions exactly. Especially on the Embassy, how can they take a stable/gimmick that has the potential to be SO MONEY and waste it.

On a PWG note, after watching "As The Worm Turns" the other night I was left wondering how ROH feels about selling a DVD on their website in which Excalibur and Chucky T refer to ROH as "Retarded [email protected]$%@ts" even though they were kinda joking, you gotta believe if ROH heard it, they'd be miffed. Chances are they are oblivious though.


----------



## seancarleton77

With Pro Wrestling Guerrilla you have to take into account the witty/humours/geeky/sometimes childish commentary and also the pretty entertaining if not completely drunken and fun Reseda crowds, plus the wrestlers always seem to have more fun wrestling for PWG, that is sometimes why I rate PWG matches so highly.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

ROH comes across as a huge chore at times, from the monotonous commentators to the actual in-ring work. It didn't feel that way with Danielson as champ during the ROH vs. CZW feud.


----------



## The REAL MP

Well as far as lack of storylines go, that doesn't bother me at all. I don't watch wrestling for them anyway. I'm a sports geek and was never a comic book fan (which in my experience puts me in a less than 5% minority of serious wrestling fans). I watch wrestling to see good action in the ring.

As far as the video quality goes, it is much better than ROH and DGUSA. I don't get your point on that. Of the indies I watch, PWG and Chikara look significantly better than ROH, DGUSA, and Evolve. Probably not a coincedence that the former two have their DVDs produced by a second party.

And as for the "spottiness," well...it *is* the indies. You're going to have that anywhere. In PWG that style is mostly limited to the opening matches featuring the local talent, and they are always fun as hell. The uppercard matches are virtually the same style you would watch in ROH.


----------



## seabs

*Even though ROH's shows have been seemingly better than last year (I cant comment as I've only seen a few shows and most of the praise is based purely on cards and not shows) it's still a major step down from the peak of the Gabe era where ROH was at it's best. Granted nearly everything has changed since then but for two steps back they've only took 1 step forward in a way. If they sort their unbarebale undercard out and make their shows a lot easier to watch all the way through then mark my words, people will begin to overlook minor issues like DVD covers, crowd volume, etc.

PWG does get a lot of praise and fair enough too much sometimes but it's credited and deserved. Their shows are so easy to watch whereas ROH's really aren't. They don't take themselves too seriously and just have fun at their shows and let their wrestlers put on quality matches for the fans. They respect their fanbase more which results in them getting more praise too. It's so much easier to watch a PWG show than a ROH show which is the main reason and 'cause it's a nice alternative to more serious storyline driven promotions.

They could do with a few storylines to advance over their shows at this point though, I do agree with that. How can you not like there spotfest openers btw? It's the perfect type of match early on in a show to get the crowd alive and I've never known a fast paced spotfest not go down well with the majority of the audience.*


----------



## The REAL MP

Another thing, it's not like PWG does *no* storylines. Last year had a couple of good ones: Joey Ryan chasing Chris Hero and trying not let him break Joey's record world title run, and Generico constantly running into trouble with the Men of Low Moral Fiber before picking up some allies along the way. And now you've got Max & Jeremy wreaking all kinds of havoc. But it is hard to be storyline-intensive when you only run 12 shows a year.

ROH has been really good too this year though. Better than since at least 2007. I think I've made it pretty clear that I still am and always have been a big fan of theirs. It's just not as breezy to watch (as people have said) and less consistent than PWG. You'll have that when you tape as much footage as they do each year.


----------



## FITZ

I love the opening spotfests that a lot of their shows have. 

And I call PWG the best indy company out there because I've seen a lot of what the other companies put out and PWG is hands down better than everything else. Virtually all of my favorite indy shows (besides the ones that I've seen live) are PWG shows. I'll put up BOLA 08 Night 2 and GSF up against any indy show out there. 

And I thought the production on the Evolve DVDs were pretty good.


----------



## McQueen

Someone summed it up best when they said PWG was simply easier to watch than ROH which can feel like a chore. Especially when said company feels the need to have every match be an attempt at an epic.


----------



## KingKicks

^ To be honest I've actually felt the same about PWG a few times as well. GSF comes to mind where I thought they tried to make Generico/Shingo into some epic match and in doing so, made me dislike it. (Especially when the show had a main event like Hero/Danielson).

In the end, I like ROH and PWG pretty much the same. Both have flaws that annoy me, I just live with it.


----------



## McQueen

I agree and I thought Generico/Shingo was pretty awful myself. The Threemendous II main event between Hero and Joey felt like a chore too. Match was 5 times longer than it should have been but PWG was just trying to give the fans their moneys worth that time around.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Hero vs. Ryan _was_ a chore.


----------



## FITZ

I'll agree on that. There was no reason for it to be that long. It wasn't that bad even though it was a little hard to get into. I'm also not that big of a Joey Ryan fan either. 

I loved Generio/Shingo though.


----------



## KYSeahawks

Just downloaded Death before Dishonor 4 and just waiting for it to burn have heard some great things about the main event but really dont know much about the rest of the card.Dutt vs Danielson could be alright.Styles vs Davey and Nigel vs Roddy really sound good to me and cant wait to see if the Cage of Death lives up to all the love I have heard for it.Might watch the 6 Man Tag from the 100th Show to get me in the mood


----------



## FITZ

Danielson/Dutt is good and I loved Nigel/Strong for the Pure title. Rest of the undercard was decent. Just remember that this is Davey Richards in 2006 and he isn't nearly as good as he is today.

The COD match is one of, probably the best, booked matches I've ever seen. I don't throw the 5* rating around a lot but I gave COD *****, it's one of my favorite matches ever. Gabe at his absolute best when it comes to booking.


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> Someone summed it up best when they said PWG was simply easier to watch than ROH which can feel like a chore. Especially when said company feels the need to have every match be an attempt at an epic.


That is why FIP owned so fucking much. Actually made those great matches seem even more epic and important.


----------



## Emperor DC

ROH got on my nerves in some of 08 and 09, but has really stepped it up this year.

Sometimes the company tries to go over the top with some matches, but they always give a couple of matches that end up as **** classics most of the time. They can't be accused of not giving the fans value for money. The company is on a top run and I hope it continues.

As much as it sounds weird, I only think now the company is starting to deal with the loss of Draon and Nigel. Sure, it's a long time since they left, but that was such a huge gaping hole. For the longest time after, ROH did not seem the same, but as of late, its drawn me back in.

The return of Daniels just capped it off. Daniels, Aries, Strong, Black and Davey seems like a real good bunch of guys that can be seen as the pinnacle of the company. The tag division is still strong and the midcard is fair enough.


----------



## Dug2356

Cant Wait till tomorrow. Im Expecting Best of hd net, Epic Encounter 3 & 8th Anniversary to be here  Also considering ordering As The Worm turns & Maybe some more stuff from roh if they have a new sale.


----------



## smitlick

The REAL MP said:


> Another thing, it's not like PWG does *no* storylines. Last year had a couple of good ones: Joey Ryan chasing Chris Hero and trying not let him break Joey's record world title run, and Generico constantly running into trouble with the Men of Low Moral Fiber before picking up some allies along the way. And now you've got Max & Jeremy wreaking all kinds of havoc. *But it is hard to be storyline-intensive when you only run 12 shows a year.*
> 
> ROH has been really good too this year though. Better than since at least 2007. I think I've made it pretty clear that I still am and always have been a big fan of theirs. It's just not as breezy to watch (as people have said) and less consistent than PWG. You'll have that when you tape as much footage as they do each year.


That is exactly why PWG isnt better then ROH... Actually if they tried to run the same amount of shows as ROH they'd be worse then they are now IMO. To me it would be like saying DGUSA are better then ROH as well when they run like 6 shows a year.


----------



## -Mystery-

smitlick said:


> That is exactly why PWG isnt better then ROH... Actually if they tried to run the same amount of shows as ROH they'd be worse then they are now IMO. To me it would be like saying DGUSA are better then ROH as well when they run like 6 shows a year.


More shows doesn't = better.


----------



## KingCrash

-Mystery- said:


> More shows doesn't = better.


Because if that was the case then ROH last year would be blowing away this year. I think they ran nearly double the amount of shows last year, and some of them were the worst of the lot from 09. They thought the Canada shows were so bad they decided to combine them.

Plus who's to say that PWG would be better or worse if they had more storylines. Maybe they'd get worse, or maybe they would have an innovative booker that would make them even better. If just having storylines is all it took, then TNA would be the best company on the planet by a mile. PWG knows what they can and can't do, and putting good to great shows out as a result.


----------



## smitlick

-Mystery- said:


> More shows doesn't = better.


it does if your comparing the two company wise. Its why ROH are 3rd best in the US behind WWE & TNA


----------



## -Mystery-

smitlick said:


> it does if your comparing the two company wise. Its why ROH are 3rd best in the US behind WWE & TNA


No, it doesn't.

The more shows you have, it's more than likely you have more shit than good stuff. ROH can have 30 shows every year, but if 60% of them are mediocre/shit, who cares.


----------



## smitlick

Tarfu said:


> Holy shit, now's my chance to finally get that show.
> 
> Also, I believe everyone's going to be positively surprised when the official DVD cover for Supercard of Honor V is unveiled. Just sayin'.


Any chance the adjustments to your original cover include you adding in Civil War and it being a double DVD set like Final Battle 09?


----------



## Pablo Escobar

-Mystery- said:


> No, it doesn't.
> 
> The more shows you have, it's more than likely you have more shit than good stuff. ROH can have 30 shows every year, but if 60% of them are mediocre/shit, who cares.


I think you have to look at the big picture too. Look at the WWE, they have hours and hours of programming each week, and yes most of it is crap. Why do people still watch though? History/name recognition and because they own basically the mainstream wrestling audience. 

As far as ROH vs. PWG, which is better. In my opinion, I pefer ROH still because the matches/belt mean more. There is more history with ROH. I haven't followed PWG show by show, however i have seen a couple. To me, the big PWG shows don't compare to the good ROH shows. The crowds aren't as big or live as the ROH ones. I feel like 4 plus star matches are a lot more common in ROH as well. 

Just my opinion on all this. PWG is a great company, I just feel like some people like apples and some like oranges. PWG has certainly turned the notch up in terms of talent, however ROH has focused on growing the company with TV/iPPV. At the end of the day, neither one is all that much better than the other.


----------



## Devildude

I think criticizing PWG because they don't have bigger crowds than ROH is a non-issue since PWG has always been a company run by wrestlers for the wrestlers and therefore have no or very little interest in expanding to a bigger venue or expanding into a TV/iPPV market. Lately, PWG have sold-out their venue in Reseda to the point where the walls are lined with people just standing for the entire show and quite honestly apart from an ROH New York crowd, I consider the PWG crowd to be far better than the majority of ROH crowds, half of which seem to be dead for most of their shows.

Fair enough, maybe there are more "classic" matches in ROH, but personally I feel PWG have a more consistent show top to bottom most shows and I find watching most PWG shows a whole lot easier than ROH shows, especially these days where the production values between both are almost night and day.


----------



## seancarleton77

I think the dead crowds are sometimes o do with sound issues on the DVD's though. I love PWG crowds, although sometimes drunks trying to get themselves over is pathetic.


----------



## Lost10

> BUY 3, GET 2 FREE RING OF HONOR DVD SALE
> 
> You can now get (2) free Ring of Honor DVD when you purchase (3). It is very important you read all of the directions below before placing your order as the instructions have changed with the new website:
> 
> 1) You will receive (2) Free Ring of Honor DVD when you purchase (3). A total of (5) ROH DVD’s must be in your cart for this offer to become valid. There is a limit of one offer per order. Click here for the ROH Store to see all of the DVD’s included in this offer.
> 2) If you want to take advantage of this offer multiple times, you must place multiple orders. Non ROH event DVD’s titles are not included in this sale. You may add other items to your order but they would not count towards the sale promotion.
> 3) When you add three Ring of Honor DVD’s to your cart the system will automatically deduct the lowest priced item from the total price.
> 4) Your free selection will be the lowest priced items you are buying.
> 5) This offer is good on all DVD’s listed under the “Ring of Honor DVD” section in the “Store” at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 6) If you have not created a new account on the website since we switched to the new ROHWrestling.com several weeks ago, you must create one. Log-in and passwords from the old site did not carry over to the news site.
> 
> Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Tuesday, June 8th at 10am EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.


.....


----------



## Platt

EDIT: Damn you :side:

Anyway shame it's that sale was hoping for a % sale.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Now this is a deal.

http://www.highspots.com/product.asp?id=23307


----------



## -Mystery-

Pablo Escobar said:


> I think you have to look at the big picture too. Look at the WWE, they have hours and hours of programming each week, and yes most of it is crap. Why do people still watch though? History/name recognition and because they own basically the mainstream wrestling audience.
> 
> As far as ROH vs. PWG, which is better. In my opinion, I pefer ROH still because the matches/belt mean more. There is more history with ROH. I haven't followed PWG show by show, however i have seen a couple. To me, the big PWG shows don't compare to the good ROH shows. The crowds aren't as big or live as the ROH ones. I feel like 4 plus star matches are a lot more common in ROH as well.
> 
> Just my opinion on all this. PWG is a great company, I just feel like some people like apples and some like oranges. PWG has certainly turned the notch up in terms of talent, however ROH has focused on growing the company with TV/iPPV. At the end of the day, neither one is all that much better than the other.


WWE needs all the shows they run. The quantity doesn't equal better mostly applies to indy companies because 9 times out of 10 indy companies run more shows than they should and ROH is one of them. 

Basically, ROH's biggest problem is the amount of shows they run. If all the shows were great, it'd be a different story. However, they aren't and a certain strain is placed on the fans for having to put up with 3 mediocre shows and 1 great show each month. Not to mention, Pearce isn't fit to be booking 30+ shows a year. Cut down the shows (and their length for that matter) and you'll see a drastic improvement on the product.


----------



## reDREDD

Come on guys, any reviews for the Danielson vs Takeshi Morishima? I'm a newbie indie guy, so I figured I'd start there.


----------



## TheAce

> Come on guys, any reviews for the Danielson vs Takeshi Morishima? I'm a newbie indie guy, so I figured I'd start there.


Pretty much everyone is gonna say that those matches are amazing, cause they are.


----------



## reDREDD

TheAce said:


> Pretty much everyone is gonna say that those matches are amazing, cause they are.


I only saw the Final Battle encounter, which quite frankly, is one of the best matches i have ever seen.

How is the rest of the series? Any other classic matches to recommend?


----------



## -Mystery-

redeadening said:


> Come on guys, any reviews for the Danielson vs Takeshi Morishima? I'm a newbie indie guy, so I figured I'd start there.


Their 3rd match is


----------



## Pablo Escobar

-Mystery- said:


> WWE needs all the shows they run. The quantity doesn't equal better mostly applies to indy companies because 9 times out of 10 indy companies run more shows than they should and ROH is one of them.
> 
> Basically, ROH's biggest problem is the amount of shows they run. If all the shows were great, it'd be a different story. However, they aren't and a certain strain is placed on the fans for having to put up with 3 mediocre shows and 1 great show each month. Not to mention, Pearce isn't fit to be booking 30+ shows a year. Cut down the shows (and their length for that matter) and you'll see a drastic improvement on the product.


You are looking at it from a fans perspective of buying 30-40 DVD's per year. What about the fans that attend the live shows, across the midwest/south/Canada. I know i would be pissed off if ROH cut out Detroit from it's rotation, or dropped down to one show per year. 

I'm not saying ROH is better because they run more shows. I was simply stating ROH has more history and is a company looking to expand. You can't discredit ROH for trying to make a buck. I guess i don't feel ROH needs drastic Improvements in their big shows. For my money i'll take Death before Dishonor 8 over anything PWG puts out.


----------



## The REAL MP

redeadening said:


> Come on guys, any reviews for the Danielson vs Takeshi Morishima? I'm a newbie indie guy, so I figured I'd start there.


Here's my review of "the Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima": REALLY, REALLY, REALLY, REALLY GOOD.

Seriously though, check out the star ratings thread here: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/350622-official-dvd-star-ratings-thread.html


----------



## FITZ

redeadening said:


> I only saw the Final Battle encounter, which quite frankly, is one of the best matches i have ever seen.
> 
> How is the rest of the series? Any other classic matches to recommend?


I feel bad for because you watched that match first. Every match that they had was amazing and I feel you really need to watch all the battles that they had before the Final Battle match to really appreciate the war that they were in. 

The Final Battle match I have at ***** and it is my favorite Danielson match and very near the top of the list when it comes to being my favorite match ever. 

Their first match together is nearly as good. ****1/2-****3/4 for me. All the matches in between are good but they are more about building up the feud and setting up their big feud ending match against each other. It's one of the few indy rivalries that I've gone out of the way to see every single match of it and it was well worth it. 

I really wish you hadn't watched their last match so I could tell you to start from the beginning and just enjoy every match from the feud they had in order.


----------



## -Mystery-

Pablo Escobar said:


> You are looking at it from a fans perspective of buying 30-40 DVD's per year. What about the fans that attend the live shows, across the midwest/south/Canada. I know i would be pissed off if ROH cut out Detroit from it's rotation, or dropped down to one show per year.
> 
> I'm not saying ROH is better because they run more shows. I was simply stating ROH has more history and is a company looking to expand. You can't discredit ROH for trying to make a buck. I guess i don't feel ROH needs drastic Improvements in their big shows. For my money i'll take Death before Dishonor 8 over anything PWG puts out.


I'm not saying only run 12 shows a year, but something like 25 would be ideal. 

The problem isn't with their big shows, it's the company overall. Being able to pull off big shows is nice, but if you're running 40 shows a year and 10 of them are big shows, and that's all you pay attention to then something is wrong. 

I've been saying since Gabe left that the amount of shows and their length need to be cut. It'll make the product so much easier to watch because you don't need to search for the time to watch 40 shows a year that range from 3-3.5 hours long. Show lengths for shows in Dayton, Detroit, and the rest of the small/mid-size markets should be cut to 2.5 hours, maybe an extra 15 mins every here and there. Then, your bigger shows in Chicago, NYC, etc will stay at 3-3.5 hours.


----------



## reDREDD

TaylorFitz said:


> I feel bad for because you watched that match first. Every match that they had was amazing and I feel you really need to watch all the battles that they had before the Final Battle match to really appreciate the war that they were in.
> 
> The Final Battle match I have at ***** and it is my favorite Danielson match and very near the top of the list when it comes to being my favorite match ever.
> 
> Their first match together is nearly as good. ****1/2-****3/4 for me. All the matches in between are good but they are more about building up the feud and setting up their big feud ending match against each other. It's one of the few indy rivalries that I've gone out of the way to see every single match of it and it was well worth it.
> 
> I really wish you hadn't watched their last match so I could tell you to start from the beginning and just enjoy every match from the feud they had in order.


Well i did read up on the feud before I saw the match. The first match was the one where Danielson got his eye busted and still wrestled an hour. And in one of the matches, Takeshi gunned after the eye again. And all this time Danielson couldnt score a win, until Final Battle.

I have the Manhattan Mayhem II match now, gotta check it out as soon as possible.

I heard good things about McGuiness vs Danielson too.


----------



## The REAL MP

redeadening said:


> I heard good things about McGuiness vs Danielson too.


Oh yeah. That stuff is the shit. Gotta be my favorite rivalry in ROH history, between the ropes at least.

You probably want to watch all of those (in order) as well, but the essentials are: Unified, Driven 2007, Sixth Anniversary Show (you also need the promo from early in the show), Rising Above 2008, and Glory By Honor VIII.


----------



## reDREDD

The REAL MP said:


> Oh yeah. That stuff is the shit. Gotta be my favorite rivalry in ROH history, between the ropes at least.
> 
> You probably want to watch all of those (in order) as well, but the essentials are: Unified, Driven 2007, Sixth Anniversary Show (you also need the promo from early in the show), Rising Above 2008, and Glory By Honor VIII.


So far I only saw unified, pretty incredible match. Loved Danielson heeling it up in England, now that was funny.

And as for Nigel, well, its a fucking tragedy whats happening to him in TNA. That guy is gooooood.


----------



## Platt

McGuinness/Danielson was a great feud that spanned 3 years in total.

03/05/05 Trios Tournament 2005 Nigel McGuinness, James Gibson & Spanky vs Bryan Danielson, Samoa Joe & Vordell Walker 
04/29/06 Weekend Of Champions Night 2 Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuinness
07/29/06 Generation Now Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuinness 
08/12/06 Unified Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuinness 
08/25/06 Epic Encounter II Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuinness 
11/04/06 The Bitter End Bryan Danielson & Jimmy Rave vs Samoa Joe & Nigel McGuinness 
12/09/06 The Chicago Spectacular Night 2 Bryan Danielson, Jimmy Jacobs, Jimmy Rave & Shingo vs Nigel McGuinness, Delirious, BJ Whitmer & Colt Cabana
12/22/06 International Challenge Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuinness vs Homicide vs Jimmy Rave
05/12/07 Respect Is Earned Takeshi Bryan Danielson & Morishima vs Nigel McGuinness & KENTA
06/09/07 Domination (Aired on Driven) Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuinness
06/22/07 United We Stand Bryan Danielson & Nigel McGuinness vs Takeshi Morishima & Naomichi Marufuji
07/27/07 Race To The Top Tournament Night 1 Bryan Danielson & Nigel McGuinness vs Jay & Mark Briscoe
07/28/07 Race To The Top Tournament Night 2 Bryan Danielson, Austin Aries, Mark Briscoe & Matt Sydal vs Nigel McGuiness, Roderick Strong, Delirious & Jay Briscoe
10/06/07 Undeniable Nigel wins the ROH World Title
10/19/07 Survival of the Fittest 2007 Nigel McGuinness vs Bryan Danielson 
02/23/08 6th Anniversary Show Nigel McGuinness vs Bryan Danielson
03/15/08 Double Feature Night 2 Nigel McGuinness & Go Shiozaki vs Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries
06/07/08 Respect is Earned II Bryan Danielson challenges Nigel McGuinness
06/22/08 WXW Dead End VIII McGuinness vs Danielson
08/02/08 Death Before Dishonor VI Nigel McGuinness vs Bryan Danielson vs Claudio Castagnoli vs Tyler Black
08/16/08 Night Of The Butcher II McGuinness & Castagnoli vs Aries & Danielson
09/13/08 Battle of the Best Nigel McGuinness vs Bryan Danielson
09/19/08 Driven (2008) Danielson Challenges Nigel
11/22/08 ROH Rising Above 2008 Nigel McGuinness vs Bryan Danielson
12/05/08 ROH Wrestling At The Gateway Danielson & Jerry Lynn vs McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli
09/26/09 ROH Glory By Honor VIII: The Final Countdown Nigel McGuinness vs Bryan Danielson


----------



## McQueen

I think you'd really like thew first Morishima vs Danielson match redead, personally that was my favorite of the bunch.

I think at this point my favorite Danielson/McGuinness match was the 6th Anniversary match, but Driven and Unified are all abnout perfect matches.

If you haven't seen it, try and find Danielson's first 3 Title defense matches with Roderick Strong (This Means War, Vendetta, Supercard of Honor) in particular the Vendetta match which is my favorite indy match in history (not to say its the best but its up there) as long as you can handle some LONG matches. And if you do see the Vendetta rematch keep in mind its only a week after the first and Danielson put away Chris Sabin the night prior with Strongs own finishing hold.


----------



## Rickey

*ROH The Battle of St. Paul 2007*

Lacey and Rain vs. Allison Danger and Sara Del Rey-2.75/5

Rhett Titus vs. Michael Elgin-.5/5
The after match-1.5/5

BJ Whitmer vs. shingo-3.25/5

Briscoes vs. Primeau/Franklin vs. Quackenbush/Jigsaw vs. Hallowicked/Gran Akuma-3.75/5

Albright and Pearce vs. Cabana and Homicide-3/5

Delirious vs. Rocky Romero vs. Jack Evans vs. Erick Stevens-3.25/5

Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels-3.75/5

Takeshi Morishima vs. Austin Aries-4/5

Good show. Extras for the DVD are ROH video wire and the ppv announcement.


----------



## reDREDD

McQueen said:


> I think you'd really like thew first Morishima vs Danielson match redead, personally that was my favorite of the bunch.
> 
> I think at this point my favorite Danielson/McGuinness match was the 6th Anniversary match, but Driven and Unified are all abnout perfect matches.
> 
> If you haven't seen it, try and find Danielson's first 3 Title defense matches with Roderick Strong (This Means War, Vendetta, Supercard of Honor) in particular the Vendetta match which is my favorite indy match in history (not to say its the best but its up there) as long as you can handle some LONG matches. And if you do see the Vendetta rematch keep in mind its only a week after the first and Danielson put away Chris Sabin the night prior with Strongs own finishing hold.


I will definitely check those out. I heard alot of praise for the Morishima and Mcguiness feuds so i started with matches from those two. I also got a Roderick vs Danielson match from The Final Countdown tour, looks pretty recent.

Honestly i dont mind long matches at all. Joe vs Punk II was one of the most compelling matches i ever saw. I didnt even mind it ended with a tie. That would just make the third match all the more sweeter. Plus a tie made sense in this match.

I also have three questions. 

1) Why is Austin Aries the World's Greatest Man?
2) Why does he have such awesome facial hair?
3) How are his matches with Punk and Danielson?


----------



## jawbreaker

I thought the Dragon-Nigel Weekend of Champions match was really, really good up until the finish, which sucked even though everybody saw it coming a mile away.


----------



## -Mystery-

redeadening said:


> I will definitely check those out. I heard alot of praise for the Morishima and Mcguiness feuds so i started with matches from those two. I also got a Roderick vs Danielson match from The Final Countdown tour, looks pretty recent.
> 
> Honestly i dont mind long matches at all. Joe vs Punk II was one of the most compelling matches i ever saw. I didnt even mind it ended with a tie. That would just make the third match all the more sweeter. Plus a tie made sense in this match.
> 
> I also have three questions.
> 
> 1) Why is Austin Aries the World's Greatest Man?
> 2) Why does he have such awesome facial hair?
> 3) How are his matches with Punk and Danielson?


1. He just is.

2. He just does.

3. Fantastic stuff with Danielson and his stuff with Punk was solid, although this 2005 match with Punk was one of the best matches of that year. As long as you don't mind long matches, Danielson and Aries had a sick 75 min match in 2004.


----------



## KYSeahawks

Just finished watching the 6 Man CZW vs ROH Brawl and it wasnt as good the second time around I mean dont get me wrong still a good match but *** 3/4 (was **** 1/4 first time I watched it) for me.I mean it was stiff and intense but maybe I just wasnt in the mood The Psycho Driver through the table was brutal tho.And why was their never a Joe vs Hero match that seemed like the money single match of the feud the crowd went crazy everytime they faced off.


----------



## KingCrash

On the ROH side I just don't think Gabe figured it in to his plans, and on the CZW shows the ROH/CZW feud fizzled out after a couple of months and they just went back to what they were doing for the most part.


----------



## FITZ

Now that I think about I can't believe they never had a one on one match in ROH. It could have been a really big match at a show before COD or something. 

I did find this when looking to see if they ever had a singles match though. I don't plan on watching it now so no idea how good this is.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x5ff9i_samoa-joe-vs-chris-hero-roh-title-m_sport


----------



## -Mystery-

The better question is why there wasn't a Joe/Necro match in NYC or Philly.


----------



## Spartanlax

Its astounding that, as awesome as the CZW/ROH feud was, there was still SO much more that could have been done. The obvious Joe/Necro and Joe/Hero matches in ROH, and a buncha shit in CZW. Aside from that BLKOUT/Gen Next 6-man there was basically nothing done, unless ya wanna count the BOTB6 having ROH wrestlers in it. God, I'm so happy I got into indy wrestling/ROH right at the beginning of that feud. Easily one of the most fun times to be a fan.


----------



## smitlick

-Mystery- said:


> I'm not saying only run 12 shows a year, but something like 25 would be ideal.
> 
> The problem isn't with their big shows, it's the company overall. Being able to pull off big shows is nice, but if you're running 40 shows a year and 10 of them are big shows, and that's all you pay attention to then something is wrong.
> 
> I've been saying since Gabe left that the amount of shows and their length need to be cut. It'll make the product so much easier to watch because you don't need to search for the time to watch 40 shows a year that range from 3-3.5 hours long. Show lengths for shows in Dayton, Detroit, and the rest of the small/mid-size markets should be cut to 2.5 hours, maybe an extra 15 mins every here and there. Then, your bigger shows in Chicago, NYC, etc will stay at 3-3.5 hours.


They have been cutting the smaller shows to 2 hours + havent they?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

The shows should be even shorter. Cut out some of the tedious undercard shit to get it done.


----------



## -Mystery-

smitlick said:


> They have been cutting the smaller shows to 2 hours + havent they?


Haven't watched a full show in forever, but whenever I read results it seems like they still go too long on those B-shows. 

There's just too much bullshit on the undercard. The wrong people are getting too much time to work. Giving mediocre workers more time to work doesn't mean the matches are gonna be good, which seems to be what Pearce thinks.


----------



## Kabukiman

I don't get the complaint. If you think the shows are too long and the undercard too weak, just watch the matches you're interested in.


----------



## smitlick

Kabukiman said:


> I don't get the complaint. If you think the shows are too long and the undercard too weak, just watch the matches you're interested in.


but from his post he just seems to be complaining about shows he doesnt even watch..



> Haven't watched a full show in forever


How can you judge the product then without watching it... Would be like me reading about the last RAW and saying wow that was awful..


----------



## KingKicks

To be fair, ROH have cut down ALOT when it comes to shows in comparison to last year.

Last year the Anniversary show was in March, and there had been 10 2009 shows before it.
This year the Anniversary show was in February, and only one 2010 show had taken place.

So in the span of just one extra month, ROH did an extra 8 or 9 shows.

The current amount of shows ROH are doing has been perfectly fine. It's certainly cut down on the amount of bad shows that have been happening, infact of all the shows so far this year I can say that only one show was seriously boring (that being Gold Rush).



Spartanlax said:


> Its astounding that, as awesome as the CZW/ROH feud was, there was still SO much more that could have been done. The obvious Joe/Necro and Joe/Hero matches in ROH, and a buncha shit in CZW. Aside from that BLKOUT/Gen Next 6-man there was basically nothing done, unless ya wanna count the BOTB6 having ROH wrestlers in it. God, I'm so happy I got into indy wrestling/ROH right at the beginning of that feud. Easily one of the most fun times to be a fan.


Seriously an amazing time to be a fan of ROH (or indy wrestling in general). I literally could not wait for each show just to see what had happened.


----------



## seabs

*They're moving forward in cutting down the number of shows from last year which has helped them but their biggest problem in terms of the shows is the god awful undercard. It's way too long, tedious and boring. To bring PWG back into the argument just for a second look at their undercards and how they're the total opposite which is a large reason as to why their shows are so much easier to watch. *


----------



## Nervosa

I wouldn't even say the undercard has been too long as much as it has been underutilized. One of my favorite parts of Gabe's era was knwoing that any match had a chance to be good, no matter where it was on the card. I don't care about a long undercard if its good wrestling, but Pearce seems to want to use all of these matches as filler or storyline advancement. The undercard doesn't necessarily need to be shorter: it just needs to mean something again, and that starts with better finishes.


----------



## Dug2356

My Ratings for Best of HdNet Volume 1.

1. Grudge Match: Tyler Black vs, Jimmy Jacobs- Episode # 1 - ***1/2
2. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries- Episode # 3 - ***
3. Austin Aries vs. Kenny Omega- Episode # 4 - ***3/4
4. Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black- Episode # 6 - ***3/4
5. Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries- Episode # 7 - ***1/2
6, Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black- Episode # 8 - ****1/4
7. World Tag Team Title Match: Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Rhett Titus & Kenny King- Episode # 9 - ***1/4
8. Jay Briscoe vs. Kenny Omega vs. Kenny King- Episode # 10 - ***3/4 (This was a extremly fun 3 way)
9. World Tag Team Title Tables Match: Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The American Wolves- Episode # 11 - ****
10. ROH World Title Match: Jerry Lynn vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries- Episode # 12 - ****1/2

Overall this is a brilliant dvd with not one bad match and well worth the $15. Cant wait for a Volume 2


----------



## Pablo Escobar

Dug2356 said:


> My Ratings for Best of HdNet Volume 1.
> 
> 1. Grudge Match: Tyler Black vs, Jimmy Jacobs- Episode # 1 - ***1/2
> 2. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries- Episode # 3 - ***
> 3. Austin Aries vs. Kenny Omega- Episode # 4 - ***3/4
> 4. Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black- Episode # 6 - ***3/4
> 5. Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries- Episode # 7 - ***1/2
> 6, Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black- Episode # 8 - ****1/4
> 7. World Tag Team Title Match: Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Rhett Titus & Kenny King- Episode # 9 - ***1/4
> 8. Jay Briscoe vs. Kenny Omega vs. Kenny King- Episode # 10 - ***3/4 (This was a extremly fun 3 way)
> 9. World Tag Team Title Tables Match: Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The American Wolves- Episode # 11 - ****
> 10. ROH World Title Match: Jerry Lynn vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries- Episode # 12 - ****1/2
> 
> Overall this is a brilliant dvd with not one bad match and well worth the $15. Cant wait for a Volume 2


I have to agree on the match ratings, maybe the tables match a little higher and the four way a little lower. Overall some Great matches, and a must buy. I do feel however they could have added more to the DVD. Some video segments, interviews, maybe like a behind the scenes making of ROH. Something more than just match after match. All in all, still a great Dvd, and a steal at 15$ with a sale.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™

What are your guys ratings on Better than our best?


----------



## Rickey

*ROH MAN UP! 2007*

Chris Hero vs. Naomichi Marufugi vs. McGuinness vs. Claudio-4.25/5

Rocky Romero vs. Matt Cross-2.5/5

Davey Richards vs. Austin Aries-3.5/5

Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens-3.75/5

Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson-4/5

The Briscoes vs. Steenerico-4.75-5/5

Wish I would have been watching ROH around the time that ppv happened, the ending after the main event was great!

Awesome ppv so much action jammed into only 2 hours! There's 5 bonus matches(along with an ROH videowire) included on the dvd I'll watch them later. This ppv features one of the best opening matches that I've ever seen, some may think I've rated it too high but who cares it's all opinions right? There's also an awesome Danielson promo in here. Overall this is a MUST BUY ROH show, get it now! Now!!!!!  

:frustrate *NOW!*


----------



## lewieG

SaviorSelf said:


> What are your guys ratings on Better than our best?


Bought this last year, amazing show.

6 Man Mayhem: *** Great fun opener, some awesome spots, crowd is HOT

Delirious vs Ricky Reyes: **1/2 Decent action typical of ROH undercards, I'm not a huge fan of either, so it isn't that memorable especially on a show like this. The segment before this with Cornette and Cabana and then Delirious is also a nice addition.

Rave/Shelley/Yoshino vs Horiguchi/Dragon Kid/Saito: ***3/4 - **** This is a fantasticly fun match, Yoshino with the Embassy is awesome. Some great sequences and typical DG stuff, which 99% of wrestling fans enjoy. Spot of the match is Dragon Kid's incredible springboard into an arabian press, I replayed it many times, even on rewatches.

AJ Styles vs Christopher Daniels vs Samoa Joe vs Jimmy Yang: ***3/4 - **** You know what to expect when the names 'Joe', 'Daniels' and 'AJ' are in a match together. Add Yang, and it is an awesome match, nonstop action with some storytelling thrown in, it's a pleasure. The after match segment with Danielson and Joe is very funny also. The CZW segment is also here, which is a good continuation of that feud, even if you can't see anything much.

Roderick Strong/Austin Aries vs CIMA/Naruki Doi (Tag Team Titles): ****1/2 This is one of my all time favourite tag matches. Psychology is there, the action is top notch, and the crowd is molten. Plus is has the DG boys working over Aries' NOSE~! (His nose was broken when he took a suicide tope from CIMA) The finishing stretch is amazing, and the face in peril segment leading to Strong's hot tag was awesome. You need to see this match.

Bryan Danielson vs Lance Storm (World Title): ***1/2 A very enjoyable title match here, which is, as expected, wrestled at a slow pace early on, and the crowd quietens, except for seeing their signature spots (the half crab and Jerry Lynn's cradle piledriver especially). Storm shows little ring rust, which is impressive, and the finishing stretch is very good, typical of ROH World Title matches. This goes about 26 minutes, which is too long, by about 5 minutes. If you take 5 minutes of the middle of the match out, this is nearly 4 stars, but others may enjoy it more than I did. Still a good match.

Chicago Street Fight - Homicide vs Colt Cabana: ****1/4 A brilliant way to end this blood feud. A video package shows the feud beforehand, and they reference certain angles from the feud during the match, like the drano gel. This is a brutally vicious brawl, with some painful spots (which I won't spoil), and a great ending, and then an emotional aftermath, which mirrors the match itself in terms of emotion. A great way to end the show.

Well, there you go. One of ROH's best shows. If you don't have it, buy this DVD NOW! It might be OOP though, I'm not sure, I bought it on Ebay.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - The Final Countdown Tour - Boston*

*1. Preshow Match*
Grizzly Redwood vs Tommaso Ciampa
*3/4

2. Up In Smoke vs The Young Bucks
**3/4
Fun spotty opener

3. Sonjay Dutt vs Delirious
**1/2

*4. Four Corner Survival*
Claudio Castagnoli vs Petey Williams vs Chris Hero vs El Generico
***

*5. Anything Goes Match*
Kevin Steen vs Eddie Edwards
***1/4

6. The Dark City Fight Club vs Alex Payne & Bobby Dempsey
**

7. Roderick Strong vs Nigel McGuiness
***1/4-***1/2
Was this short or am i imagining things? 

8. Colt Cabana & Kenny Omega vs Austin Aries & Rhett Titus
***1/4-***1/2

9. Davey Richards vs Bryan Danielson
****1/2
AMAZING..Great match and Danielsons speech afterwards was good to.

Fun show with a great main event. The Tag squash seemed way out of place and IMO should have gone after the FCS.

Hoping to make my way through a heap more DVDs as i have all of the ROH stuff from 09/10 as well as 3 DGUSA PPVs and As the Worm Turns to watch..


----------



## seabs

SaviorSelf said:


> What are your guys ratings on Better than our best?


*Best ROH show ever imo. The last 5 matches are all genuine ****+ matches which is even greater as it's only a 7 card show.*


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™

lewieG said:


> Well, there you go. One of ROH's best shows. If you don't have it, buy this DVD NOW! It might be OOP though, I'm not sure, I bought it on Ebay.


 I ordered over Memorial Day Weekend sale, so it should still be there. Great show, just wanted to hear want you guys thought of it too.


----------



## Pablo Escobar

Seabs said:


> *Best ROH show ever imo. The last 5 matches are all genuine ****+ matches which is even greater as it's only a 7 card show.*


I agree, my favorite show as well. In fact i bought a 2nd copy on Ebay yesterday. I've bought a ton of DVD's that are going into the pile of shows i need to watch this month. I've got...

From the Ashes
Phoenix Rising
Big Bang
Kurt Rasslemania
Best of ROH HDNet
FYF Liverpool
Bitter End
Survival of the Fittest 06
100th Show (finally)
Better than our Best
Live in Toyko
Live in Osaka


----------



## KYSeahawks

Have really been in the mood for 2006 ROH and finally got finished with Ring of Homicide and I must say that 2006 might be the best year for ROH as this was another great show.Gonna knock out 4th Anniversary Show next still got Death before Dishonor 4, Fight of the Century,and Glory by Honor V Night 1.Well onto the show.

*Ring of Homicide *
_
Kikutaro vs Colt Cabana-**3/4_(I think I enjoyed this match more than most I was laughing all the way through and when comedy matches are rare they seem more entertaining)

_Dunn & Marcos vs Ricky Reyes & Homicide-**1/2_(Good little showcase for The Rottweillers and the RCE got a little good looking offense in)
_
Jimmy Rave vs Jimmy Yang-**1/2_(Just couldnt get into this at all not a big fan of Yang and just seemed really boring and uneventful ending kind of seemed botched as well)
*
ROH Pure Title Match*
_Jay Lethal vs Nigel McGuiness-***1/2_(Very good match here why do so many people bash the Pure Title rules I think it adds more to the match and both men worked them very well,and even though I knew the result seemed like Lethal had a chance to win it)

*ROH World Title Match*
_Delirious vs Bryan Danielson-****_(I thought this was gonna be a showcase for Danielson but they did a good job of making it seem very personal and worked a very exciting match even playing off their last match.Really enjoying heel Danielson and didnt know Delirious could bring it if needed to)
_
Christopher Daniels vs Matt Sydal-***1/2_(Another match I think I enjoyed more than others I mean it could have been better if Sydal wasnt hurt but still good and Sydal looked good even with the L)

*ROH Tag Team Title Match*
_Briscoes vs Aries/Strong-***3/4_(These two teams just have good chemistry seemed like this was missing something tho but the first match I saw of theirs was Unified sooo another ending that made the losers look good)

_Homicide vs Necro Butcher-****1/4_(This whole segment just gave me goosebumps the whole theme of the night will Homicide join ROH or CZW finally coming ahead.This was just brutal before Homicide even entered but when him and Necro faced off it was just insane with the Chair Riot and then wrestling on top of them I really cant even talk about without giving away spoilers so I will just say as a match it was good as a whole segment it was great.)

As I said nothing really bad on it and with nothing going on I should have 4th Anniversary Show done later tonight and watched the first two matches and they really werent that bad was expecting worse


----------



## Spartanlax

4th Year Anniversary Show was my first ROH/indy show ever and it was fucking GREAT. Ring Of Homicide was awesome too (fun fact: young, fat me can be seen yelling at the Briscoes when they walk to the back after their match...im the skinnier of the two fat kids).


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

2006 had a great first 3/4, then took a nosedive in October. The promotion never truly fully creatively recovered.


----------



## PWG Six

I haven’t watched PWG this entire year so can anyone really fast just tell me which matches and ppv's are worth watching since I am trying to catch up again.


----------



## Meteora2004

Aside from GSF and SOS, which I already have, which PWG DVD in the DGUSA/PWG deal on Highspots would be the best to pick up? I'm seriously considering taking advantage of that. They have:

Against the Grain
DDT4 2009
Express Written Consent
Gentle Art of Making Enemies
Ninety Nine
One Hundred
Secret of Guerrilla Island
Threemendous II


----------



## KingCrash

I'd go with DDT4 09 or Threemendous II for the PWG pick. Most of the other shows are good but those two are a level above.


----------



## FITZ

I would go with DDT4. Besides the great wrestling there is one of the more bizarre in ring segments that you will see involving Danielson, London, Hero, and Strong. Very weird but had me laughing.


----------



## Rickey

Rickey said:


> *ROH MAN UP! 2007*
> 
> Chris Hero vs. Naomichi Marufugi vs. McGuinness vs. Claudio-4.25/5
> 
> Rocky Romero vs. Matt Cross-2.5/5
> 
> Davey Richards vs. Austin Aries-3.5/5
> 
> Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens-3.75/5
> 
> Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson-4/5
> 
> The Briscoes vs. Steenerico-4.75-5/5
> 
> Wish I would have been watching ROH around the time that ppv happened, the ending after the main event was great!
> 
> Awesome ppv so much action jammed into only 2 hours! There's 5 bonus matches(along with an ROH videowire) included on the dvd I'll watch them later. This ppv features one of the best opening matches that I've ever seen, some may think I've rated it too high but who cares it's all opinions right? There's also an awesome Danielson promo in here. Overall this is a MUST BUY ROH show, get it now! Now!!!!!
> 
> :frustrate *NOW!*


The Man Up! bonus matches

Mitch Franklin vs. Alex Payne-.75/5

Kong and Haze vs. Lacey and Sara Del Rey-3/5

Whitmer and Albright vs. Rance and King-2/5

Tyler Black vs. Jack Evans(and the after brawl)-just a fun brawl might be hard to keep up with when 2 wrestling are in the ring and 2 wrestlers are brawling outside in the crowd

Matt Sydal vs. Delirious-3.75/5

Solid hour of wrestling, if you have time sit down and enjoy it after watching your Man Up! dvd.


----------



## ZackDanielson

I have a bunch of Ring of Honor DVDs for sale. They include:


Reckless Abonden
Full Circle
Best of American Super Juniors
Motor City Madness 07
A Night of Appreciation
Glory By Honor II
World Title Classic
Joe vs. Punk II
Third Anniversary Celebration: Night 2
Death Before Dishonor III
Fate of An Angel
Punk: The Final Chapter
Glory By Honor IV
Vendetta
Night of Tribute (on VHS)
Hell Freezes Over
Supercard of Honor
The 100th Show
In Your Face
War of the Wire II
Glory By Honor V: Night 2
Fifth Year Festival: Philly
Fifth Year Festival: Liverpool
All Star Extravaganza II
Supercard of Honor II
Death Before Dishonor V: Night 1
Sixth Anniversary Show
Dragon Gate Challenge II
Death Before Dishonor V
All Star Extravaganza IV
7th Anniversary Show
MVP 2003: The Best of Homicide
Bloodlust Volume 1: ROH's Bloodiest Matches
Do or Die II & III
The Champ is Here: The Best of Samoa Joe Volume 2
Do or Die IV
Our Time Is Now: The Best of Generation Next
Let the Gates of Hell Open: The Best of the Rottweilers
Good Times, Great Memories: The Best of Colt Cabana (autographed by Cabana himself)
Danger! Danger!: The Best of Spanky
straight shooten with Francine

PM me for offers


----------



## Dug2356

ROH 8th Anniversary Show- New York, NY 2/13/10

1. Roderick Strong vs. Brian Kendrick - ***1/4
2. The Kings of Wrestling vs. The Bravado Brothers - ***
3. No Rules: Eddie Kingston & Necro Butcher vs. Erick Stevens & Joey Ryan - **
4. El Generico vs. Davey Richards - ***3/4
5. World Tag Team Title Match: Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Dark City Fight Club - ***
6. Four Corner Survival- Pick 6 Series Match: (4) King vs. Delirious vs. Corino vs. Rasche Brown -***1/4
7. Kevin Steen vs. Colt Cabana - **1/4 (Was mostly a brawl leading to the advancement of the feud between Steen & El Generico)
8. ROH World Title Match: Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black - ****

On a side note something that kinda annoyed me about this dvd was the main menus giving away the winner of the main event. Luckly i already knew the winner before watching this but i sure would be annoyed as hell if i dident and then that spoiled it for me.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Glory By Honor VIII - The Final Countdown*

Disc One

1. Rhett Titus vs Colt Cabana
**1/2
Good to see Rhett give away the card to chicks who were actually attractive.. Fun start though i feel Titus needs to play to the crowd a bit more...

- Quick comment on the ROH School.. Does Delirious actually teach the kids there with his mask on?

2. The Dark City Fight Club vs Up In Smoke
**3/4

3. Claudio Castagnoli vs Kenny Omega
***1/4

*4. Four Corner Survival*
Delirious vs Grizzly Redwood vs Roderick Strong vs Sonjay Dutt
***1/4

*5. Ladder War for ROH World Tag Team Titles*
The American Wolves vs Steenerico
***1/2-***3/4
Disappointing... Sucks so much that Eddie was injured

6. Chris Hero vs Eddie Kingston
***1/2

*7. ROH World Title Match*
Austin Aries vs Petey Williams
***1/2
Lol at the absolutely dead crowd when Austin announced Bret Hart

Disc Two

8. The Young Bucks vs The Briscoe Brothers
***3/4-****

9. Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuiness
****
Great stuff afterwards. Fantastic finish if this is the last time we see either of these guys in ROH.

*10. Bonus Match - Weekend of Champions Night 2*
*ROH World Title vs ROH Pure Title Match*
Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuiness
****-****1/4

Fantastic DVD. Definitely worth picking up.


----------



## PWG Six

*PWG ALL STAR WEEKEND VI NIGHT 2*
Karl Anderson vs. Alex Koslov --- **1/2
Eddie Kingston vs. Chris Hero --- ***
Black/Jacobs vs. The Young Bucks --- ***1/2
Jack Evans vs. Roderick Strong (Match 2 of 3 for PWG Title #1 Contendership) --- ***1/4
Candice LeRae vs. Human Tornado --- ***
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Necro Butcher --- ***1/4
El Generico vs. Susumu Yokosuka --- ***1/4
Muscle Outlawz vs. The Dynasty --- ***1/4
Super Dragon vs. Taro --- *1/2
Bryan Danielson vs. CIMA (PWG Title #1 Contendership) --- **** 

Good show with a great main event. Only two matches were below the 3 star mark. Does anyone know what the fuck happened in the Taro/Dragon match. Was the match really supposed to end like that? It looked as if Taro wanted to do a Huricanrana but Super Dragon wanted to do a powerbomb and ended up slipping or something. He almost killed the poor man.​


----------



## Devildude

I know we shouldn't be using this thread to discuss WWE, but my God, watching the first hour of RAW just made me ragequit. Hard to believe that WWE is the "industry leader" with the utter shit they put on TV.


----------



## KingCrash

Didn't watch the first hour and a half but generally these three hour Raws suck.

As for that Taro/SD match I think it was both miscommunication and the fact that Dragon was blown up.


EDIT: But you know what, it did get great in the last 10 or so minutes.


----------



## smitlick

RAW in the last 10 minutes seems to resemble a request from the fans at GBH8


----------



## jawbreaker

Danielson punched Cena in the ear? The fuck? I mean, that sounds awesome, but last I heard Danielson was feuding with Michael Cole and the Miz.


----------



## smitlick

jawbreaker said:


> Danielson punched Cena in the ear? The fuck? I mean, that sounds awesome, but last I heard Danielson was feuding with Michael Cole and the Miz.


i meant the head kicking in bit people chanted.


----------



## ADN

I think he actually punched him in the ear.


----------



## S-Mac

I think he did aswell the best ending of Raw in years.


----------



## WillTheBloody

How can the RAW writing staff give us 2½ hours of mostly shit and then churn out one of the best endings in the show's history. With a certain lead announcer being the only guy around the ring to dodge a beating, the mind races at the possibilities: Cole leading the NXT guys, perhaps a JR return, Punk vs. Bryan, Vets vs. Rooks. Hell, maybe the young punks are the ones who took out Undertaker. And since Survivor Series 2010 is now set for November, can we expect a long feud? Is any of this even close? WILL IT END WITH EVERYONE IN A CHURCH, HUGGING AND AWAITING SWEET DEATH?!?!?!

I can't wait to see where this goes. I mean, it'll all probably go downhill from here, but I'm on the hook for sure.


----------



## -Mystery-

I'm seeing flashbacks of 2001.

Don't trust creative yet.


----------



## KingCrash

When they try to do something more often then not it works, but as we've seen what's to say in three weeks they won't change their minds and scrap the whole thing. But at least for one night they did something right.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

-Mystery- said:


> I'm seeing flashbacks of 2001.
> 
> Don't trust creative yet.


Even if the ball gets dropped here, this will not even come close to being the epic dogshit failure that sorry-ass excuse of a cross-promotion angle was.


----------



## KingKicks

I'm pretty shocked at how fucking awesome the end of Raw was.


----------



## Platt

That was freaking awesome. The crowd in NYC for GBH were right Cena did get his fucking head kicked in.


----------



## TheAce

seriously though....did something actually happen with Danielson in the last 20 mins of RAW????!!!! i tuned out just before then cause I was so sick of the show already!!


----------



## Platt

Yes



Spoiler: raw



The NXT season 1 crew came out and beat the shit out of Cena, Punk, Gallows, Lawler, Fink, Roberts & the timekeeper. Including Danielson screaming at Cena that he wasn't better than him before kicking him in the head.


----------



## FITZ

Platt said:


> That was freaking awesome. The crowd in NYC for GBH were right Cena did get his fucking head kicked in.


When that happened I immediately flashed back to his last ROH promo. I am so tempted to just go and watch all the post match stuff from that show.



TheAce said:


> seriously though....did something actually happen with Danielson in the last 20 mins of RAW????!!!! i tuned out just before then cause I was so sick of the show already!!


I feel bad for you. Any other time I would have agreed that turning it off was the way to go. I am almost gave up on it but I just settled with making Raw background noise while I was on my laptop for a little bit.


----------



## Maxx Hero

WillTheBloody said:


> WILL IT END WITH EVERYONE IN A CHURCH, HUGGING AND AWAITING SWEET DEATH?!?!?!


This.

I also missed RAW, well not really missed since I haven't watched RAW since 2007, but I found the clip on youtube. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faQ5xfL3rK8


----------



## McQueen

Meteora2004 said:


> Aside from GSF and SOS, which I already have, which PWG DVD in the DGUSA/PWG deal on Highspots would be the best to pick up? I'm seriously considering taking advantage of that. They have:
> 
> Against the Grain
> DDT4 2009
> Express Written Consent
> Gentle Art of Making Enemies
> Ninety Nine
> One Hundred
> Secret of Guerrilla Island
> Threemendous II


I wasn't as amused about DDT4 as everyone else appearently ( I hate the finals)

I'd say Threemendous (Main Event is WAY too fucking long though) and Express Written Consent personally.


----------



## TheAce

Got King Of Trios in the mail today! Stoked, starting night 1 right now.


----------



## will94

Go with Express Written Consent. Great show.

So, Final Battle 2009, Glory By Honor VII, and 8th Anniversary Show are now no longer listed on ROH's website. Looks like they're going to start having short runs of newer stuff and then put them out of print. For a little while, they were up as a just being "out of stock," but now they are totally gone from the site.


----------



## McQueen

If this were 2007 i'd be upset with that news. Not sure I care too much anymore.


----------



## jawbreaker

I'm trying to watch From the Ashes right now, and I'm really struggling. I hate feeling like I'm trapped in a glass box with the commentators, pretty much to the point where I don't want to watch anything ROH puts out until they fix this, no matter how good the shows may be.

EDIT: Okay, Steen's up now. I think I can get through this match.


----------



## Mark.

*Eye Of The Storm 2 Thoughts*

- Fun show, but rightfully a DVD bonus.
- Classic/Pearce vs The Set is good fun, but accidentally booting the head booker in the face off the top rope isn't gonna help The Set.

- Lol at two refs fleeing when Sonjay Dutt tells them to, as if he's The Undertaker.
- Omega/Titus is basically the exact same match as this time last year.
- Steenerico/The Embassy was good for what it was, but Steenerico should've been putting over an Embassy combo that would at least be around for longer.

- Hero/Cabana was better than I thought it would be. Praise the lord Hero went over.
- Aries and King's retro 80s tights were a true highlight.
- Strong/Tyler wasn't as good as the last match and just became a total moves-fest, but it was good once they got into it.

- Can ROH ever go wrong with a six-man? When was the last actual subpar six-man they did? They're always really good matches.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Fuck, I haven't even gotten around to watching FB09 and 8AS.

Live in Tokyo is gone on there too, but highspots still has it.


----------



## Tarfu

I'm 3/4 through with Phoenix Rising, and while the commentary is actually bearable, the fact that the hardcam view is like watching the action through a dirty window is not. All other cameras have sharp and clear picture, so it's somewhat distracting when they switch feeds.


----------



## will94

On the subject of last night's RAW ending, Colt Cabana weighs in on what's going down next:



> SPOILER: Me, Kizarny, Ryan Bradock, Gavin Spears & Manu will all be on RAW next week beating up the NXTers


:lmao


----------



## TheAce

On KOT Night 1, Mantis and Bryce's commentary during the Aeroform/Gargano Vs The Colony match is the funniest thing I've heard in awhile.


----------



## jawbreaker

Bryce was a good fit doing PWG commentary on BOLA 07 (and maybe some other shows, I don't know). I wish he'd go back sometime, although that probably wouldn't make any financial sense for PWG.


----------



## PWG Six

I hate the ROH commentators.


----------



## seancarleton77

jawbreaker said:


> Bryce was a good fit doing PWG commentary on BOLA 07 (and maybe some other shows, I don't know). I wish he'd go back sometime, although that probably wouldn't make any financial sense for PWG.


He belongs behind a mike, he tries too hard to get himself over as a referee.


----------



## KingCrash

Starts shipping tomorrow from PWG & Highspots.

And Bryce is fine as a ref but he is better as a commentator.


----------



## Rickey

*ROH Final Battle 2007*

Jigsaw and Ruckus vs. Matt Cross and Bobby Fish-2.25/5

Larry Sweeney vs. Claudio-.5/5

Necro Butcher vs. Jack Evans-2.75/5

Marufugi vs. Davey Richards-3.75/5

Pearce, Whitmer and Albright vs. Delirious and Steenerico-3/5

Rocky Romero vs. Ernie Osiris-.75/5

Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens-3.25/5 "NO MORE CHOPS!" 

Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Chris Hero-4/5 "Chris is awesome!" :agree

The Briscoes vs. Jimmy Jacobs and Tyler Black-4.5/5

Bonus feature is ROH video wire, very good show though.


----------



## ADN

KingCrash said:


> Starts shipping tomorrow from PWG & Highspots.
> 
> And Bryce is fine as a ref but he is better as a commentator.


Nice cover.

Will be picking it up in my next Highspots order.


----------



## Maxx Hero

will94 said:


> On the subject of last night's RAW ending, Colt Cabana weighs in on what's going down next:
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao


He forgot to invite Braden Walker.


----------



## jawbreaker

On that subject, I think I have a DVD of Braden Walker's greatest hits.


----------



## erikstans07

Awesome cover for Titannica. I pre-ordered it, so I guess it should be here later this week.


----------



## Maxx Hero

jawbreaker said:


> On that subject, I think I have a DVD of Braden Walker's greatest hits.


You got the definitive collection? jealous.


----------



## Platt

Spring Savings continues this week at ROHWrestling.com. You can now save 25% off your order on almost all items listed on the site with no minimum purchase. This sale includes DVD’s, tickets, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD’s you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.

To redeem your 25% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: june25 into the box marked Discount Code when you are going thru the checkout process. You must then hit the “submit” button to the right of the code in order to attach the discount to the order.

*Tickets for “The Bluegrass Brawl” in Louisville, KY on July 22nd are NOT included in this sale!!!
**ROH DVD Subscription Packages are NOT included in the sale!!!
***Terry Funk Autograph tickets for the 9/11 show in New York are NOT included in the sale!!!

Offer ends on Friday, June 11th at 9 AM EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. No adjustments to prior purchases or previously placed orders. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.

STRAIGHT SHOOTIN’ & SECRETS OF THE RING DVD’S ONLY $2 EACH!!!

We’re closing out all remaining in stock Straight Shootin’ & Secrets of the Ring DVD’s for ONLY $2 each. This special offer runs until Friday morning at 9am EST or while supplies last.

To see a list of all remaining titles on sale for $2 each click here:


----------



## jawbreaker

Maxx Hero said:


> You got the definitive collection? jealous.


Yeah, I got his two matches, that time he talked to Teddy Long, and the shot of him walking backstage. Great stuff.


----------



## Devildude

*CHIKARA - 2010 King Of Trios - Night 1:*

1. F.I.S.T. vs. Matt Classic & The Throwbacks - *****
2. Team Frightning vs. Team Big Japan - ****3/4*
3. B.D.K. (Ares, Claudio Castagnoli & Tursas) vs. Osirian Portal & Sara Del Ray - ****1/4*
4. The UnStable vs. Team Osaka Pro - *****
5. Aeroform & Johnny Gargano vs. The Colony - ***3/4*
6. F1RST Family vs. Tim Donst, Pinkie Sanchez & Lince Dorado - ****1/2+*
7. Curry Man & Los Ice Creams vs. El Oriental, Alebrije & Cuije - ***3/4*
8. The Future Is Now vs. The Jackson 3 - ******

*Great start to the tournament with only my intense hate for Aeroform and the comedy cum lucha of the 7th match stopping the DVD from being a clean sweep of ***+ matches. Recommended.*


----------



## TheAce

> CHIKARA - 2010 King Of Trios - Night 1:
> 
> 1. F.I.S.T. vs. Matt Classic & The Throwbacks - ***
> 2. Team Frightning vs. Team Big Japan - ***3/4
> 3. B.D.K. (Ares, Claudio Castagnoli & Tursas) vs. Osirian Portal & Sara Del Ray - ***1/4
> 4. The UnStable vs. Team Osaka Pro - ***
> 5. Aeroform & Johnny Gargano vs. The Colony - **3/4
> 6. F1RST Family vs. Tim Donst, Pinkie Sanchez & Lince Dorado - ***1/2+
> 7. Curry Man & Los Ice Creams vs. El Oriental, Alebrije & Cuije - **3/4
> 8. The Future Is Now vs. The Jackson 3 - ****
> 
> Great start to the tournament with only my intense hate for Aeroform and the comedy cum lucha of the 7th match stopping the DVD from being a clean sweep of ***+ matches. Recommended.


Agreed with most of this, except I felt like Aeroform & Gargano Vs The Colony was better than you suggest. That could be because Bryce and Mantis had me laughing straight through the match though.

Also, I really liked the Perros Del Mar match a lot, it was a nice change from what most of the other matches on the card were like. It was fun, maybe should have been a match earlier on the card though.

Other highlights for me included, Matt Classic being hilarious from start to finish, Sekimoto owning, getting to see Osaka Pro, F1RST Vs BDK, the heat for F.I.S.T, Sekimoto owning.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Clash of the Contenders*

*1. Preliminary Match*
Grizzly Redwood vs Tony Kozina
*3/4
If Kozina wasn't so short, I'd say he would get a lot more attention/bookings.

2. Kevin Steen vs Roderick Strong
***
Is it just me or are the commentators volume turned down really low? 

3. Nicole Matthews vs MsChif
**1/4
Points to Hero for making a reference to WCW Alumni Reno

*4. Four Corner Survival*
Claudio Castagnoli vs Ace Steel vs Petey Williams vs Colt Cabana
***

5. The House of Truth vs The Briscoe Brothers
***1/2
Josh Raymonds tights look like he stole some streamers that the fans threw in and stuck them on.

6. Davey Richards vs Kenny Omega
****

7. Rhett Titus & Kenny King vs The Young Bucks
***1/4

8. Chris Hero vs Tyler Black
***1/4

*9. ROH World Title Match*
Austin Aries vs Delirious
***1/2
One of Delirious' better matches in ROH

Solid show and definitely worth picking up. Especially for a B Show.


----------



## antoniomare007

i hated Team Delicioso vs Perros del Mal, boring as hell imo.


----------



## Lost10

Here's a nice video about the feud of Steen & Generico:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQGEuGss0XY&feature=sub


----------



## Meteora2004

http://www.bedofnailz.com/sitebuilder/images/newicwflyer-623x780.jpg

Not so seriously considering going to that.


----------



## jawbreaker

Meteora2004 said:


> http://www.bedofnailz.com/sitebuilder/images/newicwflyer-623x780.jpg
> 
> Not so seriously considering going to that.


Holy shit, it's like somebody time traveled back to 2002 and brought back a wrestling show.


----------



## FITZ

I wasn't aware that some of the guys on that card were even wrestling any more.

I have to say that they did an amazing job booking all the wrestlers that I would to see in matches against guys that I have no desire to see, doing an impressive job of putting out a card with wrestlers that I like yet managing to have 0 matches that I want to see.


----------



## jawbreaker

You seriously don't want to see The Prophecy vs. The SAT?

Yes, I'm being sarcastic.


----------



## Meteora2004

jawbreaker said:


> You seriously don't want to see The Prophecy vs. The SAT?
> 
> Yes, I'm being sarcastic.


I think they actually had MCMG vs. SAT a couple months ago, which is likely the worst possible match for the Guns ever.

Nana is gonna be accompanying Daniels and Xavier.


----------



## KingCrash

I shudder to think what crappy gimmicks the Nigerian Nightmares have. Sad to think the best match on the show will involve Bandido Jr.


----------



## FITZ

I'm about to start tearing my house apart. I finally started watching Kurt RusselMania and I stopped after the first few matches a couple hours ago. Now I can't fucking find the DVD!!!


----------



## jawbreaker

Maybe it's in the DVD player.


----------



## jawbreaker

Meteora2004 said:


> I think they actually had MCMG vs. SAT a couple months ago, which is likely the worst possible match for the Guns ever.
> 
> Nana is gonna be accompanying Daniels and Xavier.


Remember when the SAT were the hottest thing on the indies?

Neither do I, but if ROH commentary from 2002 is to be believed, they were once just that.


----------



## FITZ

jawbreaker said:


> Maybe it's in the DVD player.


It's not, it was the first place I looked. Even it was I would still be faced with the slightly less infuriating problem of finding the DVD case...

I should wake my mom up right now and make her look for it.


----------



## PWG Six

TaylorFitz said:


> It's not, it was the first place I looked. Even it was I would still be faced with the slightly less infuriating problem of finding the DVD case...
> 
> I should wake my mom up right now and make her look for it.


Thats what you get for not finishing that amazing DVD. When I first got Kurt RusselMania I started watching it on the computer. 3 matches late and I had to take a shit. I took the laptop with me and the charger in the bathroom.


----------



## KingCrash

*FIP - Melbourne Meltdown II*


Grizzly Redwood vs. Rhett Titus - *

The British Lions vs. The Heartbreak Assassins - **

Brad Attitude vs. Chasyn Rance - **

Erick Stevens & Roderick Strong vs. The YRR (Sal Rinauro & Jason Blade) - **3/4

Jigsaw vs. Gran Akuma vs. Shawn Osborne - **

Dark City Fight Club vs. The Lifeguards - DUD

*FIP Florida Heritage Title*
Chris Jones vs. Kenny King - ***1/4

*FIP World Heavyweight Title*
Go Shiozaki vs. Erick Stevens vs. Roderick Strong - **3/4

Yeah you can skip this show. Between the dead crowd and some of the bored looking wrestlers no one wanted to be there.
​


----------



## Vic

I'm looking to buy some ROH DVDs in a few months can someone give me any suggestions i'd appreciate it.


----------



## Pablo Escobar

Victor_J said:


> I'm looking to buy some ROH DVDs in a few months can someone give me any suggestions i'd appreciate it.


What sort of timeframe are you looking for? Do you have much in your ROH collection already?


----------



## Vic

Pablo Escobar said:


> What sort of timeframe are you looking for? Do you have much in your ROH collection already?


Anything from the early 2000s(04 & up)-2010 would be appreciated. I'm just now getting into ROH,so i don't have a collection yet. I may buy more Indy DVDs as well.


----------



## Pablo Escobar

Let's see..... Here's some DVD's that are still in stock on the ROH site. The best time to get DVD's over a year old is during the 10$ sale. 


2003

Death Before Dishonor

2004 

But the good titles are sold out

2005

Manhattan Mayhem (ROH's best show to date, in most people opinions) 
Joe vs. Kobashi - classic show

2006 

Better than our Best - My favorite ROH show
Unified 

2007

Fifth Year Festival Finale - Samoa Joe's farewell
Respect is Earned - first PPV
Death Before Dishonor 5
Manhattan Mayhem II
Man up - 3rd PPV , my 2nd favorite show

2008

SUpercard of Honor 3 - arguable ROH's best show
A New Level 
NOrthern Navigation
Glory By Honor 7
Rising Above 2008

2009

Double Feature
Manhattan Mayhem III
End of an Age
Final Countdown tour Boston
GLory by HOnor 8 (in and out of stock)
Aries vs. Richards
Omega Effect
Final Battle 2009 (in and out of stock)

2010

Big Bang 
8th ANniversary show (in and out of stock)
Epic Encounter III
Best of ROH on HD net

The ROH Koch series is good too. 


Best out of print shows, that are downloading on ROHvideos for 10$ or on ebay, but can get expensive. Most of these are worth a more expensive price.


2003

Main Event Spectacles

2004

Joe vs. PUnk II
World TItle Classic
Final Battle 2004

2005

Death Before Dishonor 3
Punk, the final chapter
Vendetta

2006 (some great 2006 shows, can't go wrong with 2006 imo)

Supercard of HOnor
Death Before Dishonor 4
Fight of the Century
Glory By Honor 5 night 2
Final Battle 2006

2007

Supercard of Honor 2
Good Times, Great Memories
Driven 
Rising Above 2008

2008

6th Anniversary Show
Death Before Dishonor 6
Bound by Hate
FInal Battle 2008

2009

Supercard of Honor 4
7th Anniverary show


----------



## Vic

Thanks for the help. I looked up some ROH DVDs on HighSpots,and i was surprised at how cheap the prices were. I'll definitely check some if not all of what you suggested.


----------



## Platt

Yeah Highspots have alot up for $5 at the moment so those would be a good place to start.


----------



## The REAL MP

Mad, mad props to Tarfu once again for the Supercard of Honor V cover. The finished product looks fantastic.


----------



## Meteora2004

The REAL MP said:


> Mad, mad props to Tarfu once again for the Supercard of Honor V cover. The finished product looks fantastic.


Yeah, seeing that on the site was an awesome surprise.


----------



## Platt

This is a great time to stock your ROH DVD collection. Over 100 Ring of Honor DVD’s on sale for $10 each. Get them for as low as $8.50 each when you use the 15% off discount code listed below. General admission tickets for next weekend’s live events in Hamburg & Toronto are on sale for $10 each. Did we mention you can take an additional 15% Off your total order! Read below for details.

You can now purchase the following Ring of Honor DVD’s for only $10 each:


Spoiler: $10 shows



2002 Shows:
-Road To The Title 6/22/02 (One night tournament to determine the four men who will compete for the ROH Title)
-Unscripted 9/21/02 (Paul London vs. Michael Shane Street Fight, Low Ki vs. Xavier ROH World Title Match, One Night ROH Tag Team Title Tournament)
-Glory By Honor 10/5/02 (Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe Fight Without Honor, Christopher Daniels vs. Doug Williams)
-All Star Extravaganza 11/9/02 (Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles; Shinjiro Otani & Masato Tanaka vs. Steve Corino & Low Ki; Christopher Daniels, Donovan Morgan, & Samoa Joe vs. Low Ki, Doug Williams, & Homicide; Bryan Danielson vs. Paul London)
-Night of the Butcher 12/7/02 (Homicide & Abdullah the Butcher vs. The Carnage Crew, Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson)
-Final Battle 2002 (Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe vs. Steve Corino)

2003 Shows:
-Expect The Unexpected 3/15/03 (CM Punk vs. Raven; Christopher Daniels & Xavier vs. AJ Styles & The Amazing Red Tag Team Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Homicide vs. BJ Whitmer vs. EZ Money #1 Contender’s Match)
-Night of the Champions 3/22/03 (Xavier vs. Samoa Joe ROH Title Match, Low Ki vs. Jody Fleisch)
-Retribution: Round Robin Challenge II 4/26/03 (Paul London, Christopher Daniels, & THe Amazing Red battle in the second annual Round Robin Challenge tournament; CM Punk vs. Homicide; Samoa Joe vs. Doug Williams ROH Title Match)
-Night of the Grudges 6/14/03 (AJ Styles vs. Paul London, The Group vs. The Prophecy)
-Wrestlerave’ 03 6/28/05 (Homicide vs. Trent Acid Fight Without Honor; CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Raven & Christopher Daniels; Samoa Joe vs. Dan Maff ROH Title Match)
-Death Before Dishonor 7/19/03 (Paul London makes his final ROH appearance as he challenges Samoa Joe for the ROH World Title; Raven vs. CM Punk Dog Collar Match; Briscoes vs. AJ Styles & The Amazing Red; Jeff Hardy in ROH)
-Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 8/16/03 (Steve Corino vs. Homicide; CM Punk vs. Samoa Joe)
-Final Battle 2003 12/27/03 (The Great Muta & Arashi vs. Christopher Daniels & Dan Maff, Homicide vs. Satoshi Kojima, AJ Styles vs. Kaz Hayashi)

2004 Shows:
-At Our Best 3/13/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Jay Briscoe ROH World Title Cage Match; Scramble Cage II; CM Punk vs. AJ Styles with Ricky Steamboat at the guest referee)
-ROH Reborn Stage 1 4/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. CM Punk)
-Death Before Dishonor II Part 1 7/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide, Briscoes vs. Punk & Cabana two out of three falls)
-Glory By Honor III 9/11/04 (Mick Foley debuts,Punk vs. Aries, Danielson vs. Shelley)
-Weekend of Thunder Night 1 11/5/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jushin Liger; Austin Aries vs. CM Punk; Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. John Walters & Nigel McGuinness; Rocky Romero & Ricky Reyes vs. Jack Evans & Roderick Strong Tag Team Title Match)

2005 Shows:
-It All Begins 1/15/05 (Foley-Samoa Joe Confrontation, Danielson vs. Homicide, Aries first title defense)
-Trios Tournament 2005 3/5/05 (One night, six man tag team tournament)
-Back To Basics 3/12/05 (Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. CM Punk & Spanky)
-Best Of American Super Juniors Tournament 4/2/05 (Austin Aries vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, One Night Super Juniors Tournament, BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal for the vacant ROH Tag Titles)
-Stalemate 4/16/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide in a lumberjack match, Austin Aries vs. James Gibson ROH World Title Match)
-Manhattan Mayhem 5/7/05 (Homicide & Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal; Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley ROH World Title Match; CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave Dog Collar Match)
-Nowhere To Run 5/14/05 (CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave Steel Cage Match; Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match; Homicide vs. Doug Williams; Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs. Alex Shelley & Delirious; Nigel McGuinness vs. Colt Cabana)
-Future Is Now 6/12/05 (Austin Aries vs. Low Ki in a Non Sanctioned, Non Title Match; CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong, Homicide vs. James Gibson, Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness for the Pure Title)
-Sign of Dishonor 7/8/05 (CM Punk vs. Jay Lethal ROH World Title; Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana; AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave; Samoa Joe vs. James Gibson vs. Austin Aries vs. Homicide)
-Redemption 8/12/05 (CM Punk defends the ROH World Title against Christopher Daniels, James Gibson, & Samoa Joe in an elimination match; Matt Hardy vs. Homicide; Generation Next vs. The Embassy; Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal)
-Survival of the Fittest 2005 9/24/05 (Features 6 Man Survival of the Fittest Elimination Match)
-Joe vs. Kobashi 10/1/05 (Features the classic must see match featuring Samoa Joe vs. Kenta Kobashi)
-Unforgettable 10/2/05 (Kenta Kobashi & Homicide vs. Samoa Joe & Low Ki; Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Yang; James Gibson vs. Roderick Strong)
-Enter The Dragon 10/14/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match, Homicide & Low Ki vs. Steve Corino & Colt Cabana)
-Buffalo Stampede 10/15/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Steve Corino ROH World Title Match; Low Ki vs. Colt Cabana; Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe Pure Title Match; The Embassy vs. Generation Next NO DQ Six Man War)
-This Means War 10/29/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. AJ Styles, Curry Man vs. Jay Lethal)
-Showdown in Motown 11/4/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Sabin ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley, AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Abyss & Jimmy Rave, plus a Four Corner Survival with Christopher Daniels vs. Samoa Joe vs. Colt Cabana vs. Homicide)
-Steel Cage Warfare 12/3/05 (Generation Next vs. Embassy Steel Cage Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Rocky Romero ROH World Title Match; Steve Corino vs. Homicide; Samoa Joe vs. Jay Lethal)

2006 Shows:
-Tag Wars 2006 1/27/06 (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Bryan Danielson & Jay Lethal Tag Title Match; the semi-finals and finals of Trios Tournament 2006, Christopher Daniels vs. Low Ki)
-Dissension 1/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles ROH World Title Match; Aries & Strong vs. Jacobs & Whitmer ROH Tag Title Match; Daniels vs. Sydal; Low Ki vs. Jack Evans)
-Unscripted II 2/11/06 (CM Punk’s surprise return as he teams with Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave & Adam Pearce, Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries for the Pure Title)
-Fourth Anniversary Show 2/25/06 (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal ROH Tag Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave World Title Match)
-Arena Warfare 3/11/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Alex Shelley World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. Matt Sydal, Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana vs. Samoa Joe)
-Best in the World 3/25/06 (Bryan Danielson & Samoa Joe vs. KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji, Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs. The Briscoes, Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli, Christopher Daniels vs. Alex Shelley)
-Dragon Gate Challenge 3/30/06 (Generation Next vs. Blood Generation; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi; Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels, Homicide vs. Colt Cabana; Alex Shelley & Jimmy Rave vs. Bryan Danielson & Delirious)
-Better Than Our Best 4/1/06 (Homicide vs. Colt Cabana Chicago Street Fight; Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Naruki Doi & CIMA ROH World Tag Title Match; Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley, & Masato Yoshino vs. Dragon Kid, Genki Horiguchi, & Ryo Saito)
-Weekend of Champions Night 1 4/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Yang ROH World Title; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match, Nigel McGuinness vs. Christopher Daniels Pure Title Match)
-Weekend of Champions Night 2 4/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title vs. Pure Title; Aries & Strong vs. Rave & Shelley for the Tag Titles; Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal)
-How We Roll 5/12/06 (Bryan Danielson & Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage & Colt Cabana; Austin Aries vs. Jay Briscoe; Roderick Strong vs. Mark Briscoe)
-Destiny 6/3/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong ROH Tag Title Match; Christopher Daniels vs. BJ Whitmer)
-Throwdown 6/23/06 (KENTA vs. Roderick Strong; Bryan Danielson vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs ROH World Title Match; Necro Butcher vs. Adam Pearce; Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards vs. Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
-Chi Town Struggle 6/24/06 (KENTA vs. Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; ROH vs. CZW Six Man Tag War)
-Generation Now 7/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match, Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage, Generation Next’s Last Stand as Aries, Strong, Evans, & Sydal team up together for the final time)
-Time To Man Up 8/4/06 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. KENTA & Davey Richards; AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe; Bryan Danielson vs. Jack Evans)
-Unified 8/12/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuiness ROH World Title/Pure Title Unification Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. The Briscoes ROH World Tag Title Match; Doug Williams & Jody Fleisch vs. SUWA & Go Shiozaki; Davey Richards vs. Jimmy Rave)
-Anarchy In The UK 8/13/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Matt Sydal; BJ Whitmer vs. Go Shiozaki; Bryan Danielson vs. SUWA ROH World Title Match)
-Gut Check 8/26/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match; Briscoes vs. Homicide & Davey Richards)
-Survival of the Fittest 2006 10/6/06 (First round matches include: Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson, Christopher Daniels vs. Austin Aries, Briscoes vs. Homicide & Roderick Strong, Matt Sydal vs. Davey Richards, Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
-Motor City Madness 10/7/06 (Briscoes vs. Samoa Joe & Homicide STREET FIGHT; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match)
-Suffocation 10/27/06 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Steve Corino & Adam Pearce, Matt Sydal vs. Delirious, Jay Briscoe vs. Davey Richards, Austin Aries vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
-Honor Reclaims Boston 11/5/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. KENTA & Davey Richards Matt Sydal vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
-The Bitter End 11/4/06 (KENTA vs. Matt Sydal; Homicide vs. Steve Corino Fight Without Honor; Samoa Joe & Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson & Jimmy Rave)
-Black Friday Fallout 11/24/06 (Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. Davey Richards & Delirious, Samoa Joe vs. Jay Briscoe, Kings of Wrestling vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong World Tag Team Title Match, Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave, Mark Briscoe vs. Shingo)
-Dethroned 11/25/06 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe Falls Count Anywhere Elimination Street Fight; Davey Richards vs. Austin Aries; Chris Hero & Cladio Castagnoli vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal World Tag Team Title Match)
-Chicago Spectacular Night 1 12/8/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe ROH World Title Steel Cage Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Matt Sydal & Shingo Dragon Gate Rules; Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Homicide vs. Brent Albright)
-Chicago Spectacular Night 2 12/9/06 (Bryan Danielson, Jimmy Rave, Shingo, & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious, Colt Cabana, Nigel McGuinness, & BJ Whitmer Eight Man Elimintation Tag; Adam Pearce vs. Homicide Steel Cage Match; Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe; Davey Richards vs. Jay Briscoe)

2007 Shows:
-Fifth Year Festival: New York 2/16/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Samoa Joe; Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave ROH World Title Match; Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong World Tag Team Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness & Colt Cabana)
-Fifth Year Festival: Dayton 2/23/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. BJ Whitmer ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards; Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries Dragon Gate Open The Brave Gate Championship; Homicide vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jay Briscoe)
-Fifth Year Festival: Chicago 2/24/07 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. ROH World Champion Takeshi Morishima & Nigel McGuinness; Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs Windy City Death Match; Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. The Briscoes Tag Title Match; Austin Aries & Matt Cross vs. Roderick Strong & Davey Richards)
-Fifth Year Festival: Finale 3/4/07 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide; Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Rave Fight Without Honor, BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs Falls Count Anywhere, Doi & Shingo vs. Davey Richards & Roderick Strong, Briscoe vs. Briscoe)
-This Means War II 4/13/07 (ROH World Champion Takeshi Morishima & Chris Hero vs. Doug Williams & Nigel McGuinness, No Remorse Corps vs. The Resilience Six Man Elimination Match, Homicide vs. Brent Albright, Jay Briscoe vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
-Fighting Spirit 4/14/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong & Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans & Delirious, Doug Williams vs. Colt Cabana, El Generico & Kevin Steen vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe)
-The Battle of St. Paul 4/27/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels FIP World Title; Colt Cabana & Homicide vs. Brent Albright & Adam Pearce Anything Goes Match; Rocky Romero vs. Jack Evans vs. Delirious vs. Erick Stevens)
-Reborn Again 5/11/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe defend the Tag Titles against Takeshi Morishima & BJ Whitmer, Delirious vs. KENTA, Matt Sydal vs. Naomichi Marufuji, Bryan Danielson makes his return to Ring of Honor, The Resilience vs. No Remorse Corps)
-Respect Is Earned 5/12/07 (Ring of Honor’s 1st PPV; Bryan Danielson & Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness & KENTA; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Matt Sydal & Claudio Castagnoli World Tag Team Title Match; Rocky Romero vs. Naomichi Marufuji; Delirious vs. Roderick Strong)
-Domination 6/9/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Hero & Castagnoli for the Tag Titles 2/3 Falls; Delirious vs. Rocky Romero; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw)
-Live In Osaka 7/17/07 (CIMA, Naomichi Marufuji, & Bryan Danielson vs. Masaaki Mochizuki, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero; Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe vs. SHINGO & Susumu Yokosuka World Tag Team Title Match; Ryo Saito, Matt Sydal, & Dragon Kid vs. Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, & Delirious; Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans)
-Race To The Top Tournament Night 1 7/27/07 (Eight first round tournament matches; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness & Bryan Danielson World Tag Team Title Match)
-Race To The Top Tournament Night 2 7/28/07 (Feaures the Quarter-finals, Semi-finals, and Finals of the Race To The Top Tournament. Also, Bryan Danielson, Austin Aries, Matt Sydal, & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness, Roderick Strong, Delirious, & Jay Briscoe in the $10,000 Tag Team Challenge)
-Death Before Dishonor V Night 2 8/11/07 (No Remorse Corps vs. Resilience Philly Street Fight; Takeshi Morishima vs. Brent Albright ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Mike Quackenbush; Mark Briscoe vs. El Generico; Jay Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen)
-Caged Rage 8/24/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico World Tag Title Steel Cage; Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans Steel Cage Match; Takeshi Morishima vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. PAC)
-Manhattan Mayhem II 8/25/09 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico for the World Tag Titles 2/3 Falls; Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans)
-Motor City Madness 2007 9/14/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Austin Aries & Matt Cross for the Tag Titles; Takeshi Morishima defends the World Title vs. the winner of a Four Corner Survival with Delirious vs. Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens vs. Kevin Steen; El Generico vs. Naomichi Marufuji)
-Undeniable 10/6/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match; Briscoes vs. Davey Richards & Rocky Romero Tag Title Match; Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong; Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Her)
-Survival of the Fittest 2007 10/19/07 (First Round Match include: Brent Albright vs. Roderick Strong; Chris Hero vs. Karl Anderson; Rocky Romero vs. TJ Perkins; Delirious vs. Austin Aries; Human Tornado vs. Shane Hagadorn vs. Tony Kozina; Davey Richards vs. Claudio Castagnoli; Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson; plus Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs & The Necro Butcher)
-Glory By Honor VI Night 1 11/2/07 (Mitsuharu Misawa & KENTA vs. Takeshi Morishima & Naomichi Marufuji; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries Best of Three Series; Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong & Rocky Romero Tag Title Match)
-Reckless Abandon 11/30/07 (The Briscoes vs. Evans & Ruckus vs. Jacobs & Black vs. Albright & Whitmer Scramble Tag Match; Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries 30 Min. Ironman Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Necro Butcher; Delirious vs. Adam Pearce Falls Count Anywhere Match)
-Unscripted III 12/1/07 ( Jay & Mark Briscoe team with Erick Stevens against The No Remorse Corps; Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries)
-Final Battle 2007 12/30/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black World Tag Team Title Match; Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Chris Hero Four Way Elimination Match; Naomichi Marufuji vs. Davey Richards; Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens FIP Title Match)

2008 Shows:
-Transform 1/12/08 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Necro Butcher & Tyler Black Street Fight; Erick Stevens vs. Bryan Danielson FIP Heavyweight Title Match; Brent Albright vs. Kevin Steen; Austin Aries vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
-Breakout 1/25/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero ROH Title Cage Maych; Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black; Erick Stevens vs. Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards FIP Title Match; No Remorse Corps vs. Age of the Fall)
-Without Remorse 1/26/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match; Claudio Castagnoli vs. El Generico; Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. BJ Whitmer & Brent Albright vs. Rocky Romero & Davey Richards vs. Qualifying Match Winner World Tag Team Title Ultimate Endurance Match; Adam Pearce vs. Delirious Dog Collar Match)
-Eye of the Storm 2/22/08 (#1 Contender’s Tournament featuring Bryan Danielson, Rocky Romero, Kevin Steen, Delirious, Go Shiozaki, Necro Butcher, Austin Aries, & El Generico)
-Take No Prisoners 3/16/08 (Nigel McGuinness defends the ROH World Title against the winner of a Four Corner Survival; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries; Briscoes vs. Age of the Fall in a Street Fight)
-Bedlam in Beantown 4/11/08 (Necro Butcher vs. Kevin Steen Boston Massacre Match; Nigel McGuinness vs. Four Corner Survival Winner ROH World Title Match; Davey Richards vs. Kota Ibushi)
-Injustice 4/12/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen ROH World Title Match; Davey Richards & Rocky Romero vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe Tag Title Match; Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kota Ibushi; Necro Butcher vs. Roderick Strong No DQ Match)
-Tag Wars 2008 4/18/08 (The Age of the Fall of Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. The Motor City Machine Guns of Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Austin Aries & Kota Ibushi; Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico)
-Return Engagement 4/19/08 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The Motor City Machine Guns; Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen ROH World Title Match; Kota Ibushi vs. El Generico)
-A New Level 5/10/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli ROH World Title Match; Jay Briscoe & Austin Aries vs. TYler Black & Jimmy Jacobs World Tag Team Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Naomichi Marufuji; Takeshi Morishima vs. Necro Butcher)
-Up For Grabs 6/6/08 (ROH World Tag Title Tournament featuring The Age of The Fall, The Vulture Squad, The Hangmen 3, Steen & Generico, Nigel McGuinness & Go Shiozaki, The No Remorse Corps, Delirious & Pelle Primeau, and Austin Aries & Bryan Danielson)
-Respect Is Earned II 6/7/08 (Age of the Fall vs. Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries World Tag Title Match; Nigel McGuinness vs. Go Shiozaki ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens Fight Without Honor)
-Battle For Supremacy 6/27/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Adam Pearce ROH Title vs. NWA Title Match; Necro Butcher vs. Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Erick Stevens; Roderick Strong vs. Chris Hero)
-Northern Navigation 7/25/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen ROH World Title Match; Age of the Fall vs. Jay Briscoe & Austin Aries No DQ Match; Naomichi Marufuji vs. Roderick Strong; Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
-Fueling The Fire 8/1/08 (Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Naomichi Marufuji & Go Shiozaki World Tag Team Title Match; Nigel McGuinness vs. Ruckus ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin)
-Age of Insanity 8/15/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. El Generico for the ROH World Title; Roderick Strong & Brent Albright vs. Chris Hero & Go Shiozaki; Briscoes vs. Age of the Fall; Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black)
-Night of the Butcher II 8/16/08 (Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries; The Necro Butcher vs. Jimmy Jacobs NO DQ Match; Tyler Black vs. El Generico; Brent Albright vs. Go Shiozaki NWA Title Match)
-The Tokyo Summit 9/13/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Jacobs ROH World Title Match; Kensuke Sasaki vs. Roderick Strong; KENTA & Kota Ibushi vs. Naomichi Marufuji & Katsuhiko Nakajima; Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs. Bryan Danielson GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title Match)
-Glory By Honor VII 9/20/08 (Steel Cage Warfare with The Briscoes & Austin Aries vs. The Age of the Fall vs. Necro Butcher; Nigel McGuinness vs. El Generico ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima GHC Jr. Title Match)
-Return of the 187 10/24/08 (LAX vs. Kevin Steen & El Genericovs. Age of the Fall vs. Sweet N Sour Inc. 30 minute Iron Team Match; Go Shiozaki vs. Austin Aries; Mark Briscoe vs. The Necro Butcher vs. Delirious)
-The French Connection 11/7/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Go Shiozaki vs. Kevin Steen vs. El Generico ROH World Title Batlle of Champions Elimination Match; Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black; Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards)
-Escalation 11/21/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries Non Title Three Way Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious World Tag Title Match)
-Rising Above 2008 11/22/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title; Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs I-Quit Match; Samoa Joe vs. Tyler Black; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe Tag Team Title Match)
-Wrestling At The Gateway 12/5/08 (Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Bryan Danielson & Jerry Lynn; Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black; Necro Butcher & Ace Steel vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious)
-Southern Hostility 12/6/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Jerry Lynn ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli NO DQ Match; Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. The Necro Butcher & Austin Aries; Brent Albright & Erick Stevens vs. Sweet N Sour Inc)

2009 Shows:
-Full Circle 1/16/09 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black; Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Jerry Lynn vs. Austin Aries; Jay Briscoe & Roderick Strong vs. The American Wolves; Delirious vs. The Necro Butcher)
-Injustice II 1/17/09 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Jerry Lynn; Roderick Strong & Erick Stevens vs. The American Wolves Lumberjack Strap Match; Austin Aries vs. Jay Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs)
-Motor City Madness 2009 1/30/09 (Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The American Wolves World Tag Title Match; Nigel McGuinness vs. Jay Briscoe; Tyler Black vs. Jerry Lynn; Brent Albright vs. Claudio Castagnoli; Bryan Danielson vs. Rhett Titus)
-Caged Collision 1/31/09 (10 Man Steel Cage War featuring Brent Albright, Roderick Strong, Jay Briscoe, Erick Stevens, & Ace Steel vs. Sweet N’ Sour Incorporated; Nigel McGuinness vs. El Generico ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black)
-Proving Ground 2009 Night 1 2/6/09 (Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Dark City Fight Club, Nigel McGuinness vs. Brent Albright; Bryan Danielson & Jerry Lynn vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious; Necro Butcher vs. Austin Aries)
-Proving Ground 2009 Night 2 2/7/09 (Bryan Danielson vs. El Generico; Nigel McGuinness vs. D-Lo Brown ROH World Title Match; Tyler Black & Necro Butcher vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious, Davey Richards vs. Kevin Steen)
-Eliminating The Competition 2/27/09 (World Champion Nigel McGuinness defends his title against Tyler Black, Jimmy Jacobs, & Jerry Lynn in an Elimination Match; Necro Butcher vs. Brodie Lee in an Anything Goes Street Fight; Chris Hero & Eddie Edwards vs. Jay Briscoe & Kevin Steen)
-Stylin’ & Profilin’ 3/13/09 (“Nature Boy” Ric Flair makes his Ring of Honor debut; Nigel McGuinness vs. Brent Albright ROH World Title Match; Tyler Black & Jerry Lynn vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious; Bryan Danielson vs. Bison Smith; Wolves & Hero vs. Steen, Generico, & Dempsey)
-Insanity Unleashed 3/14/09 (Nigel McGuinness & Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black & Jerry Lynn; The American Wolves vs. Roderick Strong & Brent Albright; Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious No DQ Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Kenny Omega vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
-Steel City Clash 3/20/09 (KENTA & El Generico vs. Nigel McGuinness & Davey Richards; Tyler Black & Necro Butcher vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Brodie Lee Falls Count Anywhere Match; Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Mike Quackenbush)
-Double Feature II 4/17/09 & 4/18/09 (American Wolves vs. Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black World Tag Team Title Match; Kevin Steen, El Generico, & Bryan Danielson vs. The American Wolves & Sylvain Grenier; Jay Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong; Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious Street Fight; Tyler Black vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Jay Briscoe vs. Kenny Omega Four Corner Survival)
-The Homecoming II 4/25/09 (Jerry Lynn vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen & Jay Briscoe World Tag Title Match 2/3 Falls; Tyler Black vs. Chris Hero)
-Validation 5/9/09 (The American Wolves vs. Bryan Danielson & Kevin Steen World Tag Team Title Match; Jerry Lynn vs. Jay Briscoe ROH World Title Match; Joey Ryan vs. Colt Cabana; Chris Hero vs. Sonjay Dutt)
-Manhattan Mayhem III 6/13/09 (Jerry Lynn vs. Austin Aries World Title Match; American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico Tag Title Submissions Match; Tyler Black vs. Jimmy Jacobs in a First Blood Match)
-Violent Tendencies 6/26/09 (Tyler Black vs. Jimmy Jacobs Steel Cage Match; American Wolves vs. KENTA & Roderick Strong Tag Title Match; Claudio Castagnoli vs. Nigel McGuinness)
-End Of An Age 6/27/09 (KENTA vs. Tyler Black; Austin Aries vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match; American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico; Joey Ryan & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright & Colt Cababa in a Chicago Street Fight)


GENERAL ADMISSION TICKETS- ONLY $10 EACH

You can now purchase general admission tickets for the following events for only $10 each:

-Hamburg, NY 6/18/10
-Toronto, Ontario 6/19/10 (Death Before Dishonor VIII)

TAKE 15% OFF YOUR ORDER- NO MINIMUM PURCHASE!!!

This sale includes all DVD’s tickets, & apparel. Besides ROH DVD’s you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.

To redeem your 15% Off Coupon please follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2. Enter the coupon code: june15 into the box marked Discount Code when you are going through the checkout process. You MUST then hit the “submit” button to the right of the code in order to attach the discount to the order.

NOTE: If you had an account on the old ROH site but have not yet placed an order on the new site, you must create a new account.

Offer ends Tuesday, June 15th at 10 AM EST!!! Shipping costs are not discountable. DVD Subscription Packages, Terry Funk Autograph Tickets, & live event tickets for “The Bluegrass Brawl” on July 22nd in Louisville are not included in the sale. No adjustment to prior purchases or previously placed orders. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com and will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.

NEW DVD RELEASES

The following DVD’s are now available to order in the “New Releases” section at ROHWrestling.com:

Supercard of Honor V- New York, NY 5/8/10 (DVD-Preorder)


Spoiler: cover














This title is scheduled to begin shipping in late June/early July!!!

The yearly tradition known as “Supercard of Honor” continues with a loaded event from New York City featuring Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong for the ROH World Title; The Kings of Wrestling vs. The Motor City Machine Guns for the Tag Titles; Kevin Steen vs. Colt Cabana in a 34th Street Deathmatch; plus much more.

1. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Rhett Titus & Kenny King
2. Open Challenge: Erick Stevens vs. Grizzly Redwood
3. SHIMMER Challenge Match: Amazing Kong vs. Sara Del Ray
4. Non Title Match: ROH World TV Champion Eddie Edwards vs. Christopher Daniels
5. Grudge Match: Austin Aries vs. Delirious
6. 34th Street Deathmatch: Kevin Steen vs.Colt Cabana
7. ROH World Tag Team Title Match: Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chris Sabin & Alex Shelley
8. ROH World Title Match: Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong

Civil Warfare- Manassas, VA 5/7/10 (DVD-Preorder)


Spoiler: cover














This title is scheduled to begin shipping on June 23rd!!!

ROH World Champion Tyler Black teams with Delirious in a Grudge Match against Austin Aries & Rhett Titus. Kevin Steen battles Christopher Daniels in a Pick 6 Series Match. The Briscoes vs. Kings of Wrestling rivalry heats up in two singles matches; plus more.

1. Ten Minute Hunt: Eddie Edwards vs. Bobby Dempsey
2. Jay Briscoe vs. Claudio Castagnoli
3. Mark Briscoe vs. Chris Hero
4. Pick 6 Series: (1) Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens
5. Pick 6 Series: (5) Kenny King vs. Colt Cabana
6. Pick 6 Series: (2) Kevin Steen vs. Christopher Daniels
7. Tyler Black & Delirious vs. Austin Aries & Rhett Titus

Bonus:
- Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli (The Kings of Wrestling) vs. The Set
- ROH on HDNet- Eddie Edwards vs. Kevin Steen- Episode #2
- ROH on HDNet- Chris Hero vs. Kenny Omega- Episode #7
- ROH on HDNet- The American Wolves vs. Orange Cassidy & Leslie Butterscotch- Episode #8
- ROH on HDNet- Kevin Steen & Jay Briscoe vs. Eddie Edwards & Chris Hero- Episode #6

Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 2- Chicago Ridge, IL 4/24/10 (DVD)

This title will be shipping on Monday!!!

Features the violent Come-As-You-Are Street Fight between Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs. El Generico & Colt Cabana; Tyler Black vs. Chris Hero for the ROH World Title; Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong; The Briscoes vs. Austin Aries & Kenny King; plus more.

1. “Skullkrusher” Rasche Brown vs. Sami Callihan
2. The Dark City Fight Club vs. The Bravado Brothers
3. Non Title: ROH World TV Champion Eddie Edwards vs. The Metal Master
4. The House of Truth vs. Erick Stevens & Shawn Daivari
5. Pick 6 Series: (4) Davey Richards vs. (1) Roderick Strong
6. Petey Williams vs. Rhett Titus
7. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Austin Aries and Kenny King.
8. ROH World Title Match: Tyler Black vs. Chris Hero
9. Come-As-You-Are Street Fight: Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs. Colt Cabana & El Generico

Pick Your Poison- Dayton, OH 4/23/10 (DVD)

Tyler Black defends the ROH World Title against Kenny King; Roderick Strong faces El Generico and Jay & Mark Briscoe battle Kevin Steen & Steve Corino in “Pick Your Poison” matches; The American Wolves vs. The Dark City Fight Club in a hard-hitting tag team encounter; plus more.

1. Sami Callihan vs. Metal Master
2. Necro Butcher & “Skullkrusher” Rasche Brown vs. Erick Stevens & Shawn Daivari
3. Pick 6 Series Match: (3) Chris Hero vs. Petey Williams
4. The American Wolves vs. The Dark City Fight Club
5. Austin Aries & Rhett Titus vs. The House of Truth
6. El Generico vs. Roderick Strong
7. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & Steve Corino
8. ROH World Title Match: Tyler Black vs. Kenny King

SHIMMER Vol. 29 (DVD)


Spoiler: cover














Features The Canadian Ninjas vs. MsChif & Cheerleader Melissa for the SHIMMER Tag Team Titles; Ayumi Kurihara vs. Tomoka Nakagawa; Daizee Haze vs. Misaki Ohata; Tenille vs. Sara Del Rey; plus more.

1. Nevaeh vs. Kellie Skater
2. Nikki Roxx & Ariel vs. Melanie Cruise & Annie Social
3. LuFisto vs. Rachel Summerlyn
4. Jamilia Craft vs. Mercedes Martinez
5. Allison Danger vs. Rayna Von Tash
6. Madison Eagles vs. Sassy Stephie
7. Jessie McKay vs. Cat Power
8. Tenille vs. Sara Del Rey
9. Daizee Haze vs. Misaki Ohata
10. Ayumi Kurihara vs. Tomoka Nakagawa
11. SHIMMER Tag Team Title Match: “The Canadian Ninjas” Portia Perez & Nicole Matthews vs. MsChif & Cheerleader Melissa

OTHER New Releases INCLUDE:

-Diva Diaries with Maria Kanellis
-Ringside with Terry Funk
-WWE Undertaker’s Deadliest Matches (3 Disc Set)


----------



## thephenomenalone

Just ordered the new Shimmer it's just annoying it will take at least a week to get to me.


----------



## Caponex75

Bet Tarfu is gonna like that new SCOH cover.....


----------



## McQueen

Got some PWG in the mail today. Against The Grain, BOLA 09 & As The Worm Turns here I come. Crazy thing is I actually ordered from PWG's site and got my stuff within a week. MADNESS!


----------



## Tarfu

Caponex75 said:


> Bet Tarfu is gonna like that new SCOH cover.....


You bet. I'm getting my copy for free as a compensation, plus I got to choose a few DVDs from the shop (which I received on Tuesday). It'll be a surreal moment when I get to hold it in my hands and say "son of a bitch, I made that!".


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Start working on a DBD8 cover.


----------



## Devildude

Tarfu said:


> You bet. I'm getting my copy for free as a compensation, plus I got to choose a few DVDs from the shop (which I received on Tuesday). It'll be a surreal moment when I get to hold it in my hands and say "son of a bitch, I made that!".


Sweet, you should offer your services to ROH more often. Not only do the buyers win by getting an aesthetically pleasing cover, you also win by getting free DVD's all the time plus the satisfaction of seeing your handiwork put to good use*!

*But mostly the free DVD's.


----------



## McQueen

Might as well start booking shows too.


----------



## WillTheBloody

For those who dare not venture outside this lovely section, courtesy of Daniel Bryan's Twitter:



> Just changed my twitter name to Bryan Danielson. The winds of change are stirring.


So, I guess this is officially RIP Daniel Bryan (2009-2010). Now all we need is for the NXT theme music to get replaced by that one song from Europe for Danielson to use as an entrance.....and all will be right in the world once again.


----------



## Tarfu

superdupersonic said:


> Start working on a DBD8 cover.


As soon as the photos hit the net, I'll be working on it. My only concern is a good source, since Finkelstein (getlostphotography.com) only does east coast shows in the US and DBD is held in Canada, so I might have a tough time finding decent material to work with.



Devildude said:


> Sweet, you should offer your services to ROH more often. Not only do the buyers win by getting an aesthetically pleasing cover, you also win by getting free DVD's all the time plus the satisfaction of seeing your handiwork put to good use*!
> 
> *But mostly the free DVD's.


I'll wait and see if they contact me again (oh, they will :side. And believe me, the combination of free DVDs and seeing your own work put to use is satisfaction like no other (sex aside).


----------



## WillTheBloody

WillTheBloody said:


> For those who dare not venture outside this lovely section, courtesy of Daniel Bryan's Twitter:
> 
> So, I guess this is officially RIP Daniel Bryan (2009-2010). Now all we need is for the NXT theme music to get replaced by that one song from Europe for Danielson to use as an entrance.....and all will be right in the world once again.


Oh, hello Me from twenty minutes ago. Remember how hopeful you were that the WWE had made the unbelievably smart choice of allowing Bryan Danielson to wrestle under his real name? Remember that dream you had of seeing Danielson coming out at WrestleMania XXVII to "The Final Countdown"? Well...you dream stupid dreams and Present Me mocks you for once again allowing the WWE to kick your hopes in the pussy.



> WWE has come to terms on the release of NXT first season rookie Daniel Bryan (Bryan Danielson) as of today June 11, 2010. We wish Daniel Bryan the best in all future endeavors.


:frustrate:cuss::frustrate:frustrate:cuss::frustrate:frustrate:cuss::cuss:


----------



## TheAce

It's storyline.


----------



## Spartanlax

Its PROBABLY storyline. If its not, hell will break loose.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Spartanlax said:


> Its PROBABLY storyline. If its not, hell will break loose.


Exactly. Despite Raw's amazing ending, I still don't have enough confidence in the creative team to believe that they would try a smart, viral storyline like this. Obviously, I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## ddog121

hey, worse comes to worse Danielson goes to ROH, DGUSA, and EVOLVE. no big deal.


----------



## will94

So, if it is legit, and sadly, I'm thinking it is -- Danielson shocks the world and appears at DBDVIII next weekend?

I want to believe it's all part of the storyline, but there's too many things against that:

1) WWE has never posted a fake/storyline release message on WWE.com. Even with storyline firings, a future endeavors message isn't posted.

2) By storyline, Danielson wasn't under contract (see the "I don't even have a job" line from his promo with Cole).

3) They acknowledged him as Bryan Danielson in his release. Doesn't make any sense to do that if it's an angle to bring him back as Bryan Danielson.


----------



## FITZ

The Danielson release has got to be a work. I'm pretty confident that he really hasn't been released. 

PWG Kurt RussellMania 

Well that's what the cover of my DVD says... I can't believe I've had this DVD since it first came out and never got around to watching it, shameful really. 

*Malachi Jackson, Candice Lerae, Johnny Goodtime, and LTP vs. The Cutler Brothers, Ryan Taylor, and Christina Von Eerie*

Actually had some more structure than I thought it would with the Cutlers and Taylor looking like huge dicks by just beating the shit out of Candice. I also want to give credit to all the guys in the ring for being willing to sell for Von Eerie and LeRae, especially Ryan Taylor and one of the Cutlers as they each took a "Ballplex" from Candice LaRae (it's exactly what it sounds like). These openers are far from perfect but they are pure entertainment and I love most of them. 
***


*Brandon Bonham vs. Brandon Gatson*

I'm not so sure where I stand on this one. I really liked some of the stuff that they were doing in the ring but the way they went from spot to spot just didn't do much for me. It was pretty much awesome move, 30 seconds to 1 minute of boredom, than something awesome. I also didn't like the ending very much as I honestly thought that Bonham was the one that took had the move hit on him when it was actually the other way around. Not bad though but they need to work on making a match flow better instead of just going from spot to spot. 
**1/4

*Super Crazy vs. Human Tornado *

I ended up liking this much more than I expected. It was almost funny seeing how angry they were with each other for no reason. Nothing outstanding or anything but a good solid and enjoyable match. 
**1/2

*Kevin Steen vs. Davey Richards
*
Some comedy, weirdness, stiffness, and overall awesomeness. It's a great thing when they manage to beat the shit out of each other and make me laugh in the same match. Davey screaming, "This is for kissing me" and than stiffing Steen was fantastic. I also liked how much time they spent with Davey trying to hit the German Suplex on Steen and for him to finally hit it, which started the finishing sequence of the match. Maybe it wasn't the most original of matches but it was such an easy and enjoyable watch that I have to give it a good rating.
***3/4


*The Great Muta and Kai vs. Scott Lost and Joey Ryan*

I'm usually not a fan of Lost or Ryan at all but I have to say that I loved their performance here. Whether it be how well they played to the fact that Joey Ryan was afraid of Muta, or the over the top cockiness of Scott Lost. Muta was good here as well, even though he was acting like a lunatic I couldn't help but think that Muta was some type of evil genius. the only thing that this match was really lacking was that one moment when Ryan was forced to get in the ring with Muta and had that look on his face that just said, "Oh shit." As it was this match was really good, very un-indy like and it was a good change of pace from the previous matches.
***1/2
*
El Generico vs. Jushin "Thunder" Liger*

I really loved this one. At first I was getting worried that this match was going to fall flat as I thought the first part of the match was pretty average. But things really picked up about half way through and it was fantastic stuff. I like how Generico only ever attempts the top rope brain buster when he can't put his opponent away with his other offense at first. Had the start of the match been better this would have been in the 4*+ territory but it was still really good nonetheless. 
***3/4 
*
Paul London and Brian Kendrick vs. The Young Bucks*

I liked the set up of the match. The Bucks were playing the heels while London and Kendrick were the faces, but they didn't act like faces at all. They were really angry and I felt they were getting cheered because of who they are and because the crowd hated the Bucks so much. Good call making this a non title match as well because it made you think that either team could win, which wouldn't be the case if the titles had been on the line. The Bucks were good in this one as well and it's fun to see them play heels only in PWG. If Nick Jackson doing 2 flips towards the corner only to stop and scratch London's back doesn't scream asshole I don't know what else does. Than and stealing the Arm Pit in the face from their new teachers the Nasty Boys were some of my favorite moments in the match. 

This is the only match on the card where I felt it wold have been better if it had gone a few less minutes. They hit the climax of the match and kept it going for a while and than had a period of 3 or 4 minutes where it just slowed down before the end. Had they put the ending of the match right after the match was at it's best I would have liked it more. It was still pretty awesome.
***3/4

*Chris Hero vs. Roderick Strong vs. Rob Van Dam*

Here were my first thoughts after watching this match, "Fuck Rob Van Dam." The guy literally did nothing for me in the match and I would have been much happier just watching Strong/Hero. 

I've seen a lot of triple threat matches and I don't think any has ever been this guilty of the overselling on the outside. The first 10 minutes or so of the match featured almost no time with all 3 guys in the ring. Someone was out of the ring almost the entire time early on. Granted the one on one stuff wasn't bad but I was with the fan that screamed, "Where the fuck is Roderick?" after seeing Strong laying outside the ring for what seemed to be an excessively long time. 

It wasn't a bad match but for a main event it sucked. The first time I've been let down for a PWG match in a long time. This match did nothing to help me get over my intense dislike for Rob Van Dam. Almost the worst match on the card.
**1/2

Lackluster main event aside this was a really good show. It was 2 hours and 16 minutes and it was a really easy watch. Plenty of quality matches but lacking that one breakout match. It was nice to see guys like Liger and Muta on the card as they gave it sort of a different feel than a lot of indy shows. Muta's match was really refreshing to watch and Liger/Generico tore the house down for a while. 

I wasn't too thrilled with the outcomes of the matches though. It would have been nice if PWG had managed to put some of their guys over the big names they brought in.


----------



## jawbreaker

WillTheBloody said:


> Exactly. Despite Raw's amazing ending, I still don't have enough confidence in the creative team to believe that they would try a smart, viral storyline like this. Obviously, I hope I'm wrong.


I was actually looking forward to finding out what happened on Raw on Monday. Assuming this isn't a work, my interest level in this angle drops back down to about 10%. I mean, now the best wrestler in the group is Justin Gabriel, and he's basically Matt Sydal Lite.

EDIT: Taylor, did you just call Richards vs. Steen unoriginal? Did you see the part where they brawled over to the drum set and Davey stole the guy's drum sticks and played the drums? Or really anything else in that match? Match of the weekend IMO.


----------



## KingCrash

I'd say it's fake, but makes no sense because wasn't he only "signed" to a one day contract to fight Miz on Raw last week? He did call himself Danielson for the week of or after he was kicked off NXT so maybe that's why they mentioned both names on the site. And isn't his twitter account from WWE?

Watching Titannica now and I could watch Roddy and Davey beat the piss out of each other all day. And note to Malachi Jackson; you suck ass.


----------



## jawbreaker

I think Danielson changed his Twitter name from bryandanielson to DanielBryanNXT and now back to bryandanielson.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Meltzer weighs in:



> Within WWE, the word has been sent out internally that the *Bryan Danielson firing is legitimate*. All the higher-ups in the company were informed that he was gone before the item that everyone assumes to be a work was put on the web site. It's difficult to believe given the timing that it could possibly be legitimate. The idea they would work Donna Goldsmith and Michelle Wilson on a wrestling angle is also hard to fathom, and we've already seen examples of companies trying to work its employees and they are never good in the long-run.


----------



## FITZ

I'm going to be away all weekend and I won't here about how this story develops. I still think it's a work but regardless of how this turns out I'm just happy that there is something happening within WWE where I don't know for sure if it's real or fake. Not so easy to do today.


----------



## Spartanlax

Gabe just said its not a work. STILL don't know what to believe, since there's NO reason to fire someone like him.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Whatever, the fact Gabe knows means they're trying to book something together. If it happens, it'll be exactly what Evolve needs to make up for the loss of Davey.

As for DGUSA, think about this:

SHINGO VS. BRYAN DANIELSON... FINALLY

Yamato vs. Bryan Danielson

Bryan Danielson vs. Masato Yoshino

BxB Hulk vs. Bryan Danielson

In PWG:

Davey vs. Danielson for the PWG Title

Hero vs. Danielson

London vs. Danielson, the rematch seven years in the making


----------



## FITZ

Spartanlax said:


> Gabe just said its not a work. STILL don't know what to believe, since there's NO reason to fire someone like him.


That makes Gabe and Meltzer saying that it looks real. 

Of course Gabe just might be guilty of wishful thinking...


----------



## -Mystery-

Love to hear why he's been fired. Dude was the most over guy from the bunch.


----------



## smitlick

Yay sucks for bryan but great news for the indies. Danielson vs daniels is a must.


----------



## Caponex75

KingCrash said:


> Watching Titannica now and I could watch Roddy and Davey beat the piss out of each other all day. And note to Malachi Jackson; you suck ass.


Should upload that match immediately :side: 


Danielson vs. YAMATO would be the match of the century....if Danielson getting fired is true which I truly hope it isn't.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I've been begging to see Shingo vs. Danielson for about 3 years now, so that needs to happen first I say.


----------



## WillTheBloody

I definitely want Danielson in the WWE if for no other reason than so, when the times comes, he'll be able to get proper medical procedures on company dime. He's said in the past that a big factor in going to the WWE was the eventual medical care that he could get.

That being said...I want Danielson fighting EVERY member of KAMIKAZE USA: Shingo, YAMATO, Moxley, Akuma, Tozawa...and, of course, the best possible match-up: AMERICAN DRAGON vs. CYBER KONG.


----------



## Tarfu

Apparently Meltzer said he was fired for choking out Justin Roberts with his own tie, which was too violent for WWE PG. If so, then fuck this company. Seriously. 

But I'm still calling work, even if just to make myself feel better.


----------



## seancarleton77

I can't see any reason to stick with any WWE shows once Danielson is gone, maybe Punk.


----------



## KaijuFan

Smackdown is more bearable than Raw, imo, so long as Punk remains a big part of it.


----------



## Panic!

According to the _'One Man's Take On The Daniel Bryan Situation'_ on PWInsider, he is now edited out of most of the footage from the NXT attack from last week's Monday Night RAW.

I'm quite saddened as I wanted him to make it in the WWE. I'm hoping he goes back to PWG and DGUSA now to have some amazing matches. I'd mark for a Davey/Danielson match on PWG.


----------



## -Mystery-

This is one of those times I wish TNA wasn't fucking terrible. Seriously, you got Cena throwing people off cars and through the stage, but this is too violent. Fuck that noise.


----------



## Devildude

The only reason I can see Bryan getting fired is because he's been made a scapegoat for something far more serious like perhaps something to do with Linda's campaign. I mean there's absolutely no way you fire a guy legitimately over a 5 second clip of him work-choking Justin Roberts during an angle like that even if it is PGWWE.

If it is a work, well played WWE. If it isn't, I still expect Dragon to be back there within a year, you just don't blackball a worker like that without a very very good reason.


----------



## -Mystery-

Devildude said:


> *The only reason I can see Bryan getting fired is because he's been made a scapegoat for something far more serious like perhaps something to do with Linda's campaign.* I mean there's absolutely no way you fire a guy legitimately over a 5 second clip of him work-choking Justin Roberts during an angle like that even if it is PGWWE.
> 
> If it is a work, well played WWE. If it isn't, I still expect Dragon to be back there within a year, you just don't blackball a worker like that without a very very good reason.


Mattel bitched to Vince about it.


----------



## Devildude

-Mystery- said:


> Mattel bitched to Vince about it.


That's beyond retarded. I saw the so-called quote from Meltzer claiming that someone has bitched about "kids thinking that choking people with ties would be fun" but really, how does that float when PGWWE still uses steel chairs, steel steps and all that. I suppose those aren't a hazard for kids now are they?

/facepalm :cuss:


----------



## Vic

If Danielson was to sign with TNA i'm sure they aren't even stupid enough to treat him like they treated Desmond Wolfe,especially with him coming off red hot from NXT even 90 days later(90 days if he were to sign with TNA). But TNA has proven me wrong before with stuff like this.


----------



## jawbreaker

Would Danielson be considered important enough even to get a 90-day no-compete?


----------



## -Mystery-

Devildude said:


> That's beyond retarded. I saw the so-called quote from Meltzer claiming that someone has bitched about "kids thinking that choking people with ties would be fun" but really, how does that float when PGWWE still uses steel chairs, steel steps and all that. I suppose those aren't a hazard for kids now are they?
> 
> /facepalm :cuss:


I guess Mattel looks at something like a tie as a household item unlike steel chairs and steel steps.

Danielson isn't going anywhere. Might do some indy stuff, but he'll be back in the WWE in 2 months once everything blows over.



jawbreaker said:


> Would Danielson be considered important enough even to get a 90-day no-compete?


No-competes are tricky because I think they only applies to working matches on TV or PPV. He could be alright to do indy shows, but I don't think he will anyways because I'm almost certain he'll be back in a couple months and probably won't want to risk injury.


----------



## KingKicks

Devildude said:


> That's beyond retarded. I saw the so-called quote from Meltzer claiming that someone has bitched about "kids thinking that choking people with ties would be fun" but really, how does that float when PGWWE still uses steel chairs, steel steps and all that. I suppose those aren't a hazard for kids now are they?
> 
> /facepalm :cuss:


Surely kids would start copying someone like Orton doing a punt, before they copy Danielson doing anything :cuss:


----------



## TheAce

No Danielson release here yet...Carlito's is there but that was a little while ago but still....

www.corporate.wwe.com


----------



## Vic

TheAce said:


> No Danielson release here yet...Carlito's is there but that was a little while ago but still....
> 
> www.corporate.wwe.com


WWE only post wellness related releases on the Corporate site. Search for James,Benjamin,and the other recent releases & you won't fine them on the Corporate site guarantee it,because i searched myself for James.


----------



## TheAce

> WWE only post wellness related releases on the Corporate site. Search for James,Benjamin,and the other recent releases & you won't fine them on the Corporate site guarantee it,because i searched myself for James.


hmmmmm, good point, you seem to be right there.

PWInsider just posted this, lol.



> UPDATE: Further info on Triple H involvement with Danielson release
> Saturday, June 12th, 2010
> 
> We can now confirm that our earlier info on Triple H being responsible for the firing of Bryan Danielson is indeed correct. Our source tells us that while watching Justin Roberts being choked by his own tie Triple H’s children became frightened and burst into tears.
> 
> Despite the incident being planned as part of the NXT rookie invasion, the sight of his children’s tears drove Triple H to action. The next day, Triple H confronted Danielson during the Smackdown! tapings and the two had to be torn away from each other. Triple H put a stop to another invasion that was planned for SD for fear of further scaring his kids and them having sleepless nights which would “ruin his weekend” in the words of our source. Triple H then told our source that he wanted Danielson out of the company as soon as possible and convinced Vince to finally terminate his contract.
> 
> Upon being told of his release Danielson stormed out of the building in a rage and spat on Eve Torres who had the misfortune of being near Danielson when he began to rage. The general locker room feeling is that Bryan’s firing was brought about solely from Triple H. Vince was reportedly disappointed that he had to release Bryan due to his involvement with such a large angle and this release has scuppered a lot of Creative’s plans.


lol, this just makes me believe that it's a work even more...

1) Smackdown is taped with NXT on a Tuesday, the FCW angle happened AFTER this taping...so he didn't get fired then, that's for sure

2) It was being reported that it was Mattel that complained and now this??? seems strange, especially considering if it was HHH that had an issue they'd can the angle or tone it down, not fire a guy that everyone backstage loves. Especially since this report says the Justine Roberts thing was planned.

3)Bryan spit on eve and raged??? highly unlikely, dosn't seem like him at all.


----------



## Sephiroth

First its Justin Roberts complaining, then its Linda, then its Mattel, now its HHH.

Oh and HHH's kids are 4 and 2. They shouldn't be watching wrestling anyways. Oh and the choking was the only thing that scared them? GTFO. Besides, Smackdown is taped on Tuesday and the FCW angle was after that. Fake news is fake.

Everyone is being played for the mark that they are.


----------



## Panic!

After reading that report, I really don't know what to believe.


----------



## Vic

If the HHH story is true that's fucking hilarious.


----------



## TheAce

> Everyone is being played for the mark that they are.


The truth.


----------



## Mark.

HAHAHAHA

That news is hilariously fake and designed to get folk riled up. Is that really on the website?


----------



## Vic

Mark. said:


> HAHAHAHA
> 
> That news is hilariously fake and designed to get folk riled up. Is that really on the website?


I don't see it on PW Insider.


----------



## TheAce

> Is that really on the website?


Not even sure, lol. Apparently it's in a subscribers section, I just saw this on 2 other sites and thought i'd post it, cause it's hilarious.


----------



## Vic

I didn't see it,but damn if that isn't hilarious as fuck if true.


----------



## Panic!

If the release of Danielson is true though, he'll always have the indies to go back to. Not many independent promotions sign someone who's just taken out the WWE Champion on national television.

I'd mark if Davey/Danielson were to face on PWG. Speaking of PWG, I still need to watch parts of _PWG Sells Out_.


----------



## Meteora2004

What the fuck, Highspots? How about not having so many ROH DVDs for so cheap so I'm not continually tempted to place an order?


----------



## -Mystery-

Triple H had nothing to do with it. Fuck off dirt sheets.


----------



## TheAce

If this is really Michael Coles new twitter (remember he took his other one down in late feb. cause he hates the IWC) then this is for sure a work and they're saying Cole fired him, lol.

http://twitter.com/WWEMichaelCole


----------



## Devildude

That Triple H report is fake, obviously someone wanted to make PWInsider look like idiots because it isn't and hasn't been in the elite section or otherwise.


----------



## Panic!

_Dave Meltzer is reporting that Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) is seeking independent bookings. He apparently was given the impression that the sides could do business again somewhere down the road._

I'm still confused as to whether this is actually a work or not. If this is legit, as stated before, I'm hoping for Bryan to return to PWG and DGUSA.


----------



## -Mystery-

Panic! said:


> _Dave Meltzer is reporting that Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) is seeking independent bookings. He apparently was given the impression that the sides could do business again somewhere down the road._
> 
> I'm still confused as to whether this is actually a work or not. If this is legit, as stated before, I'm hoping for Bryan to return to PWG and DGUSA.


It'll turn out like Matt Hardy in '05. Release is a shoot, which seems like a work at the time. Then, he returns and his release is worked into an angle.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

No way in Hell he returns without this release being mentioned. If anything, it's gonna add to his character.


----------



## KingCrash

*PWG - Titannica*


Brandon Bonham vs. Malachi "CK" Jackson - **
_Bonham's getting better, but man does the youngest buck suck. And it'd be nice if he'd get some new gear. _

Brandon Gatson vs. Ryan Taylor - ***

The Cutler Brothers vs. Johnny Goodtime & Jerome "LTP" Robinson - ***1/2

El Generico vs. Paul London - **3/4
_London did look like he gained some pounds; match itself was better then I though it would be._

Joey Ryan vs. Christina Von Eerie - **3/4

*PWG World Title*
Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong - ****1/4+
_Can't go wrong with these two, a little better then their last PWG encounter at Threemendous II._

*PWG World Tag Team Titles*
The Young Bucks vs. The Briscoes - ****

Not a must buy show, but the two title matches did deliver, and Cutlers/Goodtime & LTP was nice.​


----------



## seancarleton77

Even if this is a work, especially if it is WWE needs to let him take Indy bookings to convince us that he is done with WWE.


----------



## will94

I'll repeat what I said the other day. If they are truly letting him take Indy bookings right now, and this isn't a big work where he shows up on RAW as a fired wrestler invading, I wouldn't be surprised to see him show up at DBDVIII next Saturday.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Save his return for Glory By Honor IX.


----------



## smitlick

superdupersonic said:


> Save his return for Glory By Honor IX.


agreed plus IMO it would take away from the fact they have pushed Davey/Tyler and Steen/Generico as their main matches for the event.


----------



## lewieG

smitlick said:


> agreed plus IMO it would take away from the fact they have pushed Davey/Tyler and Steen/Generico as their main matches for the event.


Very true. It'd be crazy to see him return to ROH just a year after he left.


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

will94 said:


> I'll repeat what I said the other day. If they are truly letting him take Indy bookings right now, and this isn't a big work where he shows up on RAW as a fired wrestler invading, I wouldn't be surprised to see him show up at DBDVIII next Saturday.


I doubt he'll be allowed on IPPV due to 90 day no compete clause. I'm pretty sure this is real now but he'll more than likely be back down the line when this whole thing blows over.


----------



## KaijuFan

Woo, celebrating my PC's return to the land of the living with purchases of Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 2 and Titanica.


I think Danielson's chances for the DBD PPV are in all likely hood real slim. The no compete probably banishes PPV appearances of all sorts, not just televised.


----------



## Tarfu

This whole situation is giving me a headache. And I for one don't want to see Danielson back in the indies. I want to see him kick heads in on a higher level, so hopefully they will call him back sooner or later.


----------



## Vic

Danielson made a new Twitter. Twitter.com/bryandanielson1,he already confirmed that WWE made his Twitter account a few months ago,and some WWE Stars do have their Twitters run by the WWE HQ & not themselves. He also said his password from his old account got changed so yeah.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Victor_J said:


> Danielson made a new Twitter. *Twitter.com/bryandanielson1*,he already confirmed that WWE made his Twitter account a few months ago,and some WWE Stars do have their Twitters run by the WWE HQ & not themselves. He also said his password from his old account got changed so yeah.


Clearly fake. Really can't wait for all of this fake shit to stop.


----------



## -Mystery-

KaijuFan said:


> Woo, celebrating my PC's return to the land of the living with purchases of Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 2 and Titanica.
> 
> 
> I think Danielson's chances for the DBD PPV are in all likely hood real slim. The no compete probably banishes PPV appearances of all sorts, not just televised.


He can appear, just not wrestle. If you'll remember years ago after WWE fired Angle, he appeared on TNA PPV and TV, just couldn't compete until the 90 days was up.

I think he can work DVD taped shows because they aren't televised and by the time they're released, his 90 days will be up.


----------



## Platt

He won't be able to appear on the PPV but he can do DVD shows and TV shows providing they will air after the 90 days.


----------



## jawbreaker

They might have changed that since Angle, maybe even because of Angle.


----------



## smitlick

Didn't colin delaney in his shoot mention the 90 day clause includes not working for roh? Isn't that why cabana didn't come back straight away.


----------



## Platt

Cabana was back within his 90 days and had matches taped for TV and for PPV both of which aired after the 90 days were up but were taped before.


----------



## jawbreaker

He appeared at the first set of tapings after being released but didn't wrestle until the next set.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Survival of the Fittest 2009*

*1. Preliminary Match*
Bobby Dempsey, Kyle O'Reilly & Ricochet vs Aaron Scott, Tommy Mercer & Shawn Schultz
**

2. The House of Truth vs The Young Bucks
**3/4

*3. Survival Of The Fittest Qualifier Match*
Kevin Steen vs Colt Cabana
**1/2

*4. Survival Of The Fittest Qualifier Match*
Rhett Titus vs Roderick Strong
**3/4
*
5. Survival Of The Fittest Qualifier Match*
Kenny King vs Tyler Black
***1/4

*6. Survival Of The Fittest Qualifier Match*
Claudio Castagnoli vs Petey Williams
***
*
7. Survival Of The Fittest Qualifier Match*
Chris Hero vs Kenny Omega
***

8. The Briscoe Brothers vs Austin Aries & Davey Richards
***1/2

*9. Survival Of The Fittest - 6 Man Elimination Match*
Delirious vs Colt Cabana vs Roderick Strong vs Tyler Black vs Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero
****
Tyler winning = Lame... 

Ok event, much better then 07 & maybe 06, Main Event is worth catching but the rest you could live without seeing.





*ROH - Boiling Point*

- Anyone know when we might see Wrestling Road Diaries come out?
*
1. Bonus Match #1 - The Hunt Begins*
Kenny King & Rhett Titus vs Delirious & The Necro Butcher
**1/2

*2. Bonus Match #2 - Tag Title Classic*
Jimmy Rave vs Brent Albright
**

*3. Bonus Match #3 - Tag Title Classic*
The Necro Butcher vs Chris Hero
**

*4. Preliminary Match*
The Bravado Brothers & Kyle O'Reilly vs Gino Giovanni, Tony Nees & Tommaso Ciampa
*1/4

*5. Pick 6 Match*
Sonjay Dutt vs Kenny Omega
***

6. Erick Stevens & Joey Ryan vs Mark Briscoe & The Necro Butcher
**1/2

*7. Pick 6 Match*
Claudio Castagnoli vs Jay Briscoe
**3/4

8. Kenny King vs Tyler Black
*

9. Colt Cabana, Grizzly Redwood & Tyler Black vs Austin Aries, Rhett Titus & Kenny King
***

10. Bobby Dempsey vs Tony Kozina
*1/2

*11. Pick 6 Match*
Delirious vs Roderick Strong
***1/2

12. Chris Hero & Davey Richards vs El Generico & Kevin Steen
***3/4
Good match but the finish made no sense whatsoever. Hero hits Generico with the loaded elbow pad. Goes for the pin but Todd Sinclair claimed he wasn't legal. Immediately following this Steen makes Hero tap to the Sharpshooter and the Sinclair calls for the bell. WTF.

Pretty average show. Very skippable though the main was ok and i clearly enjoyed Delirious/Strong more then everyone else. Not as bad as Eliminating the Competition or Stylin N Profilin IMO.


----------



## Platt

jawbreaker said:


> He appeared at the first set of tapings after being released but didn't wrestle until the next set.


He wrestled on the WM weekend PPV.


----------



## Mark.

smitlick said:


> Good match but the finish made no sense whatsoever. Hero hits Generico with the loaded elbow pad. Goes for the pin but Todd Sinclair claimed he wasn't legal. Immediately following this Steen makes Hero tap to the Sharpshooter and the Sinclair calls for the bell. WTF.


Sinclair could've meant that Generico wasn't legal.


----------



## smitlick

Mark. said:


> Sinclair could've meant that Generico wasn't legal.


That didn't enter my mind at all. Good point.


----------



## jawbreaker

Platt said:


> He wrestled on the WM weekend PPV.


That didn't air until early June. Cabana was released in late February. The March tapings started airing in mid-April.


----------



## Platt

Ok so I was wrong about the TV but the point stands he can appear on anything that airs after the 90 days even if it's taped during.


----------



## jawbreaker

Assuming he has the same contract as Cabana, then that appears to be the case.


----------



## Spartanlax

Currently on WWE's site:










Oh the irony...


----------



## TheAce

That's amazing. Other WWE hilarity possibly related to this incident



> - CM Punk seemed to make light of Daniel Bryan’s release at the Smackdown live event last night in Hampton, Virginia, before his match with Kane. Punk entered the ring and cornered announcer Tony Chimel, grabbed his tie and held it while looking back and forth between the tie and Tony’s face, threatening him.
> 
> http://nodq.com/wwe/278531623.shtml


----------



## seabs

*Whoever came up this idea must be pretty damn chuffed with themselves at how much they've been screwing with the IWC's heads. Either that or I'm just gonna be even more dissapointed when it doesn't even turn into a great angle.*


----------



## smitlick

TheAce said:


> That's amazing. Other WWE hilarity possibly related to this incident


Punk & Chimel seem to be good buddies


----------



## PWG Six

some random Samoa Joe ratings.

Samoa Joe vs CM Punk 2 - *****
Samoa Joe vs Kobashi - ****1/2
Samoa Joe vs CM Punk 1 - ****1/4
Samoa Joe vs Super Dragon - ****
Samoa Joe vs Bryan Danielson vs Kenta - ***3/4


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Aries vs Richards*

1. The House of Truth vs The Briscoe Brothers
**3/4

*2. Pick 6 Match*
Claudio Castagnoli [6] vs Tyler Black [2]
***1/4

3. The Embassy vs The Super Smash Brothers
**1/2

*4. Pick 6 Match*
Kenny Omega [3] vs Katsuhiko Nakajima
***3/4

5. Kenny King & Rhett Titus vs Colt Cabana & Delirious
**3/4

*6. Pick 6 Match*
Chris Hero vs Roderick Strong [1]
***1/2

7. The Young Bucks vs Steenerico
****

*8. ROH World Title Match*
Austin Aries vs Davey Richards
****1/4-****1/2

Decent show, definitely worth a look with 3 quality matches. Only problem i have with the show beside the Embassy is that since they changed production companies, they seem to put really bad pictures on the background for the menus. Very often they ruin finishes or matches. Otherwise definitely worth picking up and i'd say soon because of ROH seemingly stocking less stock these days.


----------



## KaijuFan

Agree with your ratings, I really enjoyed AVR and think it's one of their better shows from 09.


----------



## KingKicks

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVO57cYcLyI


----------



## Cleavage

That Briscoes promo was epic.


----------



## jawbreaker

How does Mark Briscoe eat a hamburger?


----------



## Legend

Roddy, you have a manager now. Shut up


----------



## Meteora2004

jawbreaker said:


> How does Mark Briscoe eat a hamburger?


He's got a pair of falsies.


----------



## jawbreaker

Legend said:


> Roddy, you have a manager now. Shut up


A manager who sounds exactly like him and uses the exact same inflection.


----------



## Legend

jawbreaker said:


> A manager who sounds exactly like him and uses the exact same inflection.


Truth Martini sounds exactly like Roderick Strong? Uh... okay.


----------



## KaijuFan

Martini and Aries need to become a tandem with Sweeney and run amok as the House of Mustached Excellence


----------



## McQueen

I'm all for a faction of guys with mustashes.


----------



## Legend

I'd prefer Aries to start a faction of pipe smokers.


----------



## Emperor DC

I'd prefer Aries to become World Champion.


----------



## will94

Glory by Honor VIII: Final Countdown and Final Countdown: Dayton are officially out of print by ROH. They've been added to ROHVideos.com


----------



## Platt

Wow. Can't believe they wouldn't restock them especially with all the buzz on the internet about Danielson at the moment.


----------



## KaijuFan

Dammit, I was really hoping they'd release more hard copies of GBH8, that's what I get for procrastinating.


----------



## will94

Looks like ROH is pretty much gonna do one or two prints of DVDs now, and then put them on the shelf when they go out of stock. I don't know if it's a ploy to get people to stop waiting for big sales and order when they are released, or if it's a ploy to get more people to use ROHVideos.com, but it pisses me off either way as a collector.


----------



## KaijuFan

Got that right Will, I really hope it's not the former but I can't help but think it is.


----------



## Platt

I'm just worried if they get big sales of these more recent shows through rohvideos they may decide not to bother with DVDs at all and just run it all online.


----------



## McQueen

Platt said:


> Wow. Can't believe they wouldn't restock them especially with all the buzz on the internet about Danielson at the moment.


A smart businessman would have thought about this and capitalized on it already but i'm fairly convinced ROH is run by incompetetant businessmen.

They should even throw in a free tie with orders over $50.


----------



## Platt

If they let people download the proper DVDs it wouldn't be so bad but taking what can often be piss poor quality video anyway and compressing it down to DVD-5 is just taking the piss. I would never download something from them unless they fixed that which I don't think they will.


----------



## McQueen

I can't say I care but I understand what you are getting at. I honestly think i'm done with ROH and maybe even Wrestling in general. Only PWG and older shit like Memphis/Mid South/80's & 90's All Japan holds any remote interest to me anymore.


----------



## ADN

Highspots free DVD offer 

http://www.highspots.com/product.asp?id=23451


----------



## smitlick

McQueen said:


> I can't say I care but I understand what you are getting at. I honestly think i'm done with ROH and maybe even Wrestling in general. Only PWG and older shit like Memphis/Mid South/80's & 90's All Japan holds any remote interest to me anymore.


When was the last time you bought a roh dvd or watched a full roh show?


----------



## McQueen

Couple months ago got a few of the Final Countdown shows.


----------



## KYSeahawks

Hoping they dont do that crap with newer dvds was planning on picking up some dvds when I go to ROH in Louisville But I was planning on getting Pick your Poision and on


----------



## KaijuFan

I wouldn't be worried if you're planning on getting PYP onward, they're brand new. Big Bang is more likely to go out before anything after it.


----------



## will94

Yea, if you've not picked any of the late 2009-early 2010 shows up, I'd get them as soon as you can if you're wanting to. Final Battle 2009 and 8th Anniversary Show went out of stock a couple weeks ago, then were removed from the site, so it's up in the air if they'll bother to restock them or just put them out of print. 

But for a show that just happened less than 6 months ago to go out of print that quick is ridiculous, especially since ROH is doing DVD production in-house now.

I took advantage of the $10 sale and picked up some of the missing 2006 shows in my collection, along with Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 2 and pre-ordering Supercard of Honor V. Tried to order Fueling the Fire for the MCMG/Team WORK match, but got an email (and a $8.50 refund) from ROH after I put my order in that it was out of stock.


----------



## Even Flow

ADN said:


> Highspots free DVD offer
> 
> http://www.highspots.com/product.asp?id=23451


I wasn't planning on doing a Highspots order for a while, since i'm only 2 shows behind on PWG and I was going to start collecting Dragon Gate USA DVD's & EVOLVE. But i'm definitely taking advantage of this offer and getting As The Worm Turns for nothing.

I might pick up the highspots shoot interview with Maria too. Since i've been hoping for it to be posted on torrent sites since it got released, but it hasn't so far.


----------



## Meteora2004

I was going to buy Unforgettable from the sale, but I decided to try my luck and see if it was available for less on eBay, and lo and behold I found an auction for it and ended up winning it for $8.50 shipped, which would be like getting it from ROH with free shipping. On a related note, when I first saw the list of DVDs available in the sale I wondered why there were only four shows from 2004 on there, and then I checked and found out that those are the only 2004 shows that aren't OOP.

EDIT: Almost jumped on that Highspots deal, but the only DVD I don't own out of the free selections that I would want is ATWT, and I already have that downloaded. Also, I was going to wait until September to pick up the 2010 ROH shows I want (which right now are Big Bang, BFSE2 and SCOHV), but I don't wanna risk any of them going OOS before then, so I'll just pick them up in the next huge sale.


----------



## Derek

X-Static said:


> I might pick up the highspots shoot interview with Maria too. Since i've been hoping for it to be posted on torrent sites since it got released, but it hasn't so far.


Her YouShoot was on YouTube for about a day (if that). Was pretty good.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Dammit, I better hurry up and put my OOP shit up before anymore of it's downloadable.


----------



## will94

superdupersonic said:


> Dammit, I better hurry up and put my OOP shit up before anymore of it's downloadable.


Drop me a line if you're wanting to sell stuff. I'm always looking to plug the holes in my ROH collection without having to use their download service.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I've got the following masters copies, none of which can be bought on ROH or highspots (I'd also be willing to trade for other OOP):

The Era of Honor Begins
All Star Extravaganza II
Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 3
Hell Freezes Over
Supercard of Honor
Death Before Dishonor IV
Death Before Dishonor V Night 1
Dragon Gate Chalenge II
Bound By Hate
Final Battle 2008
The Final Countdown Tour: Dayton
Glory By Honor VIII: The Final Countdown
Eye of the Storm II/Final Battle 2009 (not selling yet, as I haven't even watched it once)
8th Anniversary Show (not selling yet, as I haven't even watched it once)

I also have plenty of other ROH, PWG, and FIP I'm looking to get rid of, as well as King of Trios 2008, 16 Carat Gold 2009, and the 2009 Jeff Peterson Memorial Cup.


----------



## Devildude

superdupersonic said:


> 16 Carat Gold 2009


That fucking entire 3 DVD set of that event is still sitting on my desk more than a year after buying them. One of these days I will get around to watching them. Anyway, time to overrate more PWG.
*
PWG Titannica:*

1. Brandon Bonham vs. Malachi "CK" Jackson - ***3/4*
2. Brandon Gatson vs. Ryan Taylor - ****1/2*
3. The Cutler Bros. vs. Johnny Goodtime & Jerome "LTP" Robinson - ****1/4*
4. El Generico vs. Paul London - ****1/2 - ***3/4*
5. Joey Ryan vs. Christina Von Eeriev - ***3/4*
_Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Championship Title Match_
6. Davey Richards (c) vs. Roderick Strong - *****1/4*
_Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Tag Team Championship Title Match_
7. The Young Bucks (c) vs. The Briscoe Bros. - ****3/4+*

*One of these days, PWG will have a show that's as bad as anything CZW has released over the last 2-3 years. Thankfully, this show isn't that. Highly recommended (again).
*


----------



## KingCrash

jawbreaker said:


> A manager who sounds exactly like him and uses the exact same inflection.


Don't know if it's good or bad that Cheech & Cloudy cut a better promo then Roddy and the guy that's supposed to talk for him. Promo wise they're going to struggle with Strong's heel turn if that's the best Truth can do. And that Briscoes promo is what I imagine every conversation is like with them.


*ROH - Pick Your Poison*


Sami Callihan vs. Metal Master - *

Necro Butcher & Rasche Brown vs. Erick Stevens & Shawn Daivari - *

*Pick 6 Series*
(3) Chris Hero vs. Petey Williams - ***1/4

The American Wolves vs. The Dark City Fight Club - ***1/2

Austin Aries & Rhett Titus vs. The House of Truth - **

El Generico vs. Roderick Strong - ****

Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & Steve Corino - ***

*ROH World Title*
Tyler Black vs. Kenny King - ***1/4 

I think it's the last Friday Dayton show, and it's apparent. Petey actually did decent, which is more then I can say for the first two matches.​


----------



## jawbreaker

Cheech and Cloudy aren't bad promo guys.

And Truth has a deeper voice than Strong, so the nasalness isn't that bad, plus he seems to have some idea of how to structure a sentence. Still, when I heard Truth talking while standing next to Strong, I was like "oh god, he has the exact same inflection as him, this can't be good".


----------



## Lost10

I took advantage of the Highspots sale and ordered: Manhattan Mayhem II, Final Battle 2007 and 7AS as the free selection, for 30 Euros. I can't wait to watch these events.


----------



## McQueen

Man even I watched my copy of 16 Carat 2009 right away.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - The Omega Effect*

*1. Preliminary Match*
Alex Payne & Bobby Dempsey vs Michael Von Payton & Ethan Page
*1/2

2. The Flatliners vs The Young Bucks
**1/2

*3. Four Corner Survival*
Grizzly Redwood vs Claudio Castagnoli vs Delirious vs Colt Cabana
**3/4

4. Rhett Titus & Kenny King vs The Super Smash Brothers
***
Is there an audio problem during this match for anyone or just me (only with commentary on)?

5. El Generico vs Katsuhiko Nakajima
****

*6. Pick 6 Match*
Roderick Strong [2 or 3] vs Tyler Black [2 or 3]
***3/4
Im presuming the numbers at this point where wrong? On the back cover they said the above but Cruise announced Black as 3 and Strong as ?? (the number he said was to difficult to hear for me) and then the commentary said otherwise. Also fuck 20 minute draws.

7. The Embassy vs The Briscoe Brothers
**1/2

*8. Pick 6 Match*
Chris Hero [1] vs Kevin Steen
***
The promo beforehand was odd/funny. Steens gonna eat your lunch. 

*9. ROH World Title Match*
Austin Aries vs Kenny Omega
****1/4

Solid show and a very good weekend for ROH. For all the criticism they get this was a really good weekend.


----------



## WillTheBloody

So that Gabe Sapolsky guy posted some interesting images on the DGUSA & EVOLVE sites.




Spoiler: Gabe lands himself a Savior























- "*Chikarasaurus Rex: King of Show*" is July 25. Chikara...your turn. I'm not kidding.


*EDIT*: Didn't see it had it's own thread already.


----------



## seabs

*PWG Titannica*

*Brandon Bonham vs. Malachi "CK" Jackson* 
_*_

*Brandon Gatson vs. Ryan Taylor *
_***3/4_

*The Cutler Brothers vs. Johnny Goodtime & Jerome "LTP" Robinson *
_***_

*El Generico vs. Paul London* 
_**1/2_

*Joey Ryan vs. Christina Von Eerie* 
_**3/4_

*Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong - PWG World Championship*
_****1/4+_

*The Young Bucks vs. The Briscoes - PWG World Tag Team Championships*
_****1/4_

*Overall:*
_The double main event was fantastic and Taylor/Gatson was suprisingly great imo. Usual goodness from PWG._​


----------



## jawbreaker

So I'm watching Titannica, and I'm at Joey Ryan vs. Christina Von Eerie, and I'm pretty sure Excalibur reads this forum.

Also, "Tony Roma, famous for his ribs, also famous for __________" cracks me up every single time.


----------



## KaijuFan

What leads you to that conclusion?

Speaking of Excalibur, I really wish every wrestling DVD ever had an alternate audio track of him on commentary, the man just reeks of hilarity.


----------



## will94

I love Excalibur. Dude is just awesome. I really need to get into more PWG.


----------



## Derek

will94 said:


> I love Excalibur. Dude is just awesome. I really need to get into more PWG.


Ditto.

Got some time to kill tonight, so I'll probably watch some of their stuff from this year.


----------



## jawbreaker

KaijuFan said:


> What leads you to that conclusion?


Not really a conclusion, more of a suspicion ("pretty sure" was a poor choice of words). When he said Ryan/Von Eerie was the most talked about match on the internet leading up to the show, I remembered saying it was the match that excited me the most, and a couple other people agreed.


----------



## smitlick

jawbreaker said:


> Not really a conclusion, more of a suspicion ("pretty sure" was a poor choice of words). When he said Ryan/Von Eerie was the most talked about match on the internet leading up to the show, I remembered saying it was the match that excited me the most, and a couple other people agreed.


lol couldn't they have said they were excited over at the PWG Boards as well?


----------



## will94

smitlick said:


> lol couldn't they have said they were excited over at the PWG Boards as well?


They did. There were several posts on the Titanica thread that it was the "marquee matchup" and the one people were looking for.


----------



## jawbreaker

There were like three. And two of them were from people who also post here (I think).

You're probably right (I always kinda just assumed the PWG boards were a dead zone unless you lived in LA), but damn it I want to believe that Excalibur reads my nonsensical ramblings.  So if any of you are Excalibur, then you're probably my favorite person in wrestling. Thank you for being so awesome.


----------



## McQueen

I'll second that. I love that guy.


----------



## Tarfu

I'm pretty sure God put Excalibur here to make this planet a better place for us all.


----------



## Derek

I'm willing to say that Excalibur is the best commentator is wrestling today.


Mainly because I'm pretty sure that japanese guy who would go AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH~!!!!!! doesn't commentate anymore.


----------



## antoniomare007

yeah, last i heard Akira Fukuzawa was the host of a gameshow in Japan or something like that...


and i agree, Excalibur >>>> you favorite announcer's favorite announcer


----------



## PWG Six

Derek said:


> *I'm willing to say that Excalibur is the best commentator is wrestling today.*
> 
> 
> Mainly because I'm pretty sure that japanese guy who would go AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH~!!!!!! doesn't commentate anymore.


By a mile. I am willing to say that Excalibur is just the greatest at everything he does.


----------



## smitlick

*Dragon Gate USA - Freedom Fight*

*1. Open The Freedom Gate Tournament - Qualifier - Generation New*
Gran Akuma vs Johnny Gargano vs Matt Jackson vs Nick Jackson vs Lince Dorado vs Hallowicked
***

*2. Open The Freedom Gate Tournament - Qualifier - Redemption*
BxB Hulk vs Brian Kendrick 
***1/4

*3. Open The Freedom Gate Tournament - Qualifier - Salute to Skayde*
CIMA vs Mike Quackenbush vs Super Crazy vs Jorge "Skayde" Rivera
***1/4
*
4. Open The Freedom Gate Tournament - Qualifier - Next Level*
Davey Richards vs YAMATO
****
Lack of selling on YAMATO's part brings it down a little for me

5. Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino vs Dragon Kid & Shingo 
****

*6. Open The Freedom Gate Tournament - Finals*
Gran Akuma vs BxB Hulk vs CIMA vs YAMATO
***1/2

Solid show, not as good as the past 2 events but still pretty good though i hate the constant pushing of Akuma..


----------



## Platt

You can now get (2) free Ring of Honor DVD’s when you purchase (3). It is very important you read all of the directions below before placing your order as the instructions have changed with the new website:

1) You will receive (2) Free Ring of Honor DVD’s when you purchase (3). A total of (5) ROH DVD’s must be in your cart for this offer to become valid. There is a limit of one offer per order. Click here for the ROH Store to see all of the DVD’s included in this offer.
2) If you want to take advantage of this offer multiple times, you must place multiple orders. Non ROH event DVD’s titles are not included in this sale. You may add other items to your order but they would not count towards the sale promotion.
3) When you add three Ring of Honor DVD’s to your cart the system will automatically deduct the lowest priced item from the total price.
4) Your free selection will be the lowest priced items you are buying.
5) This offer is good on all DVD’s listed under the “Ring of Honor DVD” section in the “Store” at www.rohwrestling.com.
6) If you have not created a new account on the website since we switched to the new ROHWrestling.com several weeks ago, you must create one. Log-in and passwords from the old site did not carry over to the news site.

Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Sunday, June 20th at 10am EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.

LATEST ROH DVD RELEASES

The following titles are now available to order in the “ROH DVD” section at www.rohwrestling.com:

PREORDER: Supercard of Honor V- New York, NY 5/8/10
SHIPPING WEDNESDAY: Civil Warfare- Manassas, VA 5/7/10
NOW AVAILABLE: Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 2- Chicago Ridge, IL 4/25/10
NOW AVAILABLE: Pick Your Poison- Dayton, OH 4/24/10
NOW AVAILABLE: Best of ROH on HDNet Vol. 1
NOW AVAILABLE: The Big Bang- Charlotte, NC 4/3/10
NOW AVAILABLE: Phoenix Rising- Phoenix, AZ 3/27/10
NOW AVAILABLE: From The Ashes- Phoenix, AZ 3/26/10


----------



## will94

ROH has added 8th Anniversary Show and Final Battle 2009 to the ROHVideos site, so looks like those DVDs are gone as well. Damn you ROH.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Well the good news is that I'll be selling them as soon as I've watched them once. And I'll tack on extra DVDs like usual.


----------



## Platt

That's just crazy how few of these shows are they actually producing. No way a show from 4 months ago should be OOP.


----------



## Panic!

*~ UK People ~*

Does anyone know any good wrestling websites which sells good indy DVDs at a good price (especially DGUSA). I feel the one which I go to currently prices too much (especially since I'm still on pocket money as a 15 year old kid).

Thanks.


----------



## thephenomenalone

Panic! said:


> *~ UK People ~*
> 
> Does anyone know any good wrestling websites which sells good indy DVDs at a good price (especially DGUSA). I feel the one which I go to currently prices too much (especially since I'm still on pocket money as a 15 year old kid).
> 
> Thanks.


I don't know of any cheap sites that sell DGUSA DVDs the only place I've seen them so far is DGUSA's store and Highspots (who charge a lot for UK shipping) but AMerchandise.co.uk are pretty good for indy DVDs and have some of the other Dragon Gate DVDs like the european shows they did and may stock DGUSA in the future.


----------



## Platt

DGUSA wise it's direct from them or from highspots as said above. For other indys such as PWG or ROH you're best going through ROH even with shipping costs it's cheaper than using amerch and they are more up to date.


----------



## The_Real_Deal

Because of the ridiculousness ROH has had with shows going OOP I'll be taking advantage of the Buy 3 get 2 sale this weekend and get So Cal Showdown, From the Ashes, The Big Bang, Bitter Friends Stiffer Enemies 2 and Supercard of Honor 5.
Though, I'm considering replacing SOH5 with Reverse the Curse then placing a separate order for SOH5 so I can get the DVD's sooner.


----------



## ddog121

7th Anniversary Show and Supercard of Honor IV are listed on the ROH website so they must have had left over copies to sell.


----------



## The_Real_Deal

Ordered So Cal Showdown, From the Ashes, The Big Bang, Bitter Friends Stiffer Enemies 2 and Supercard of Honor 5. Love Buy 3 Get 2 Free sales.
I don't mind that I have to wait since I have Final Countdown: Boston and Final Battle 2009 (with bonus Eye of the Storm 2) to tide me over.


----------



## Tarfu

Holy shit. Highspots has special 9 and 10 disc PWG anthology sets for $34.99 each. That's 9 or 10 full shows for less than forty bucks. 

Did I say holy shit already? Because holy shit!


----------



## Lost10

WOW, that's an awesome sale by Highspots. It's a shame I gave all my money on getting some DVDs from the B2G3F sale. Which set is the best?


----------



## Platt

Well that's annoying since I bought all the shows over the last few months. Shame they didn't have the first 8 shows as a set still don't have those.


----------



## Brandenthesmark

PWG Titannica too bad I wasn't able to attend this show 
1. Brandon Bonham vs. Malachi "CK" Jackson **
2. Brandon Gatson vs. Ryan Taylor ***1/2 surprised how good this was 
3. The Cutler Bros. (Brandon & Dustin Cutler) vs. Johnny Goodtime & Jerome "LTP" Robinson ***
4. El Generico vs. Paul London ***1/2
5. Joey Ryan vs. Christina Von Eerie **1/2
6. Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Championship Title Match
Davey Richards (Champion) vs. Roderick Strong (Challenger)****1/2 Awesome match liked it a little better then Omega vs Richards 
7. Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Tag Team Championship Title Match
The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson - Champions) vs. The Briscoe Bros. (Jay & Mark Briscoe - Challengers)****
8.5/10 awesome show


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Reverse The Curse*

*1. Preliminary Match*
Pelle Primeau & Grizzly Redwood vs Alex Payne & Bobby Dempsey
*3/4
lol Pelles back

*2. Four Corner Survival*
Shane Hollister vs Sami Callihan vs Joey Ryan vs Rasche Brown
**3/4

*3. Pick 6 Match*
Claudio Castagnoli vs Kevin Steen [1]
**1/2

4. The House of Truth vs The Young Bucks
**3/4

*5. Pick 6 Match*
Kenny Omega [5] vs Roderick Strong [3]
***1/2

6. Erick Stevens vs The Necro Butcher
**

*7. Pick 6 Match*
Kenny King vs Tyler Black [4]
***3/4

8. The Dark City Fight Club vs The Briscoe Brothers
***1/4

*9. ROH World Title Steel Cage Match*
Austin Aries vs Colt Cabana
***3/4

Meh. Average event. Black/King and the Cage match were ok though 3 & 4 were oddly short and Stevens/Necro was shite.


----------



## will94

I take it nobody proofs ROH's DVDs before they ship them. From Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 2:









Speaking of that event, Roddy vs. Davey is just awesome. If you don't buy the event, download that match.


----------



## Devildude

Maybe it's the same guy who proofs their HDNet TV show. I'm pretty sure there's a mistake every other week on that too.


----------



## smitlick

will94 said:


> I take it nobody proofs ROH's DVDs before they ship them. From Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of that event, Roddy vs. Davey is just awesome. If you don't buy the event, download that match.


I honestly didnt realise the mistake as i still haven't seen 8AS so in my mind that looked correct.


----------



## Caponex75

will94 said:


> I take it nobody proofs ROH's DVDs before they ship them. From Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of that event, Roddy vs. Davey is just awesome. If you don't buy the event, download that match.


Nah, it's not a mistake. I still believe Aries is the champion.


----------



## FITZ

ROH Double Feature II

The Hunt Begins

*Tyler Black vs. Jimmy Jacobs* 
***1/2​
I can only imagine what crappy match took place before this one to kill the crowd, it really hurt what was otherwise a great match. I loved the pace and the fact that they just seemed to be throwing bombs at each other the whole time.

*Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Kenny Omega vs. Jay Briscoe* 
***1/2​
I really wish Omega hadn't missed everyone and landed in the front row with a moonsault. It looked pretty cool but it was still a bad looking botch. The rest of the match was great though, with this much talent it would be shocking if they had a bad match. This was just a lot of fun and so easy to watch. 

*Claudio Castagnoli and Jimmy Rave w/Prince Nana vs. Colt Cabana and Brent Albright* 
**1/2​
Decent enough match, it had a good start with Cabana and Cluadio and it's moments in during the rest of the match but there was just too much down time for me to really be that high on it. I couldn't help but feel that this would have been a better match if it had just been Colt and Claudio.

*The American Wolves and Sylvain Grenier vs. Kevin Steen, El Generico, and Bryan Danielson* 
***1/2​
I know Sylvain Grenier got a lot of criticism for this match but I thought he played his role of the asshole, cowardly heel really well. I mean the crowd clearly wanted to see him get his ass kicked. Granted it also helped hide the fact that he was easily the weakest worker in the match but I thought idea of him playing a coward made the match better than if he had actually spent as much time as Davey and Edwards did in the ring. 

Another match from this show that I really liked. They kept a good pace and this match was generally just very easy to watch. 


Well The Hunt Begins had a bunch of solid matches on it, too bad there wasn't really a standout match.

Tag Title Classic

*Colt Cabana vs. Claudio Castagnoli* 
***​I found myself laughing and enjoying the technical wrestling that they were doing, can't go wrong with that. Noticeable difference in the crowd. They were louder in this match than the crowd at the last show ever got. 

*Austin Aries, Kenny King, and Rhett Titus vs. Kenny Omega, Kevin Steen, and Generico Dos*
***3/4​
Everyone was really on their game for this one. Aries was hilarious and the perfect asshole. Player Dos did a great job filling in for Generico as well. This match had a little bit of everything and never had a dull moment. My personal favorite match of the DVD up to this point. 

_Markham Street Fight:_
*Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious *
***1/4​
Some brutal stuff at the end took this match from average to good pretty quickly. This really did seem like a war and they did a good of showing that they hated each other. Another solid match on the DVD.

*Jay Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong *
***1/2​
Some really good stiff stuff. It's just a really easy watch, granted it has a very indy feel to it but I won't deny that it was still pretty awesome to watch. I liked the ending that sort of came out of nowhere and kept both guys looking strong. 

_ROH Tag Title Match:_
*The American Wolves (c) vs. Tyler Black and Bryan Danielson *
****3/4​
One of the best tag matches that I've seen in a very long time. I can't think of a single bad thing about this match. It was 45 minutes long but it just blew by. One of the best matches of 2009 and from what I've seen it's ROH's MOTY for 2009. This needs to be seen. 


This DVD is pretty awesome. A bunch of quality matches leading up to the Tag Title match. Glad ROH put these shows out together as Double Feature II is one of their better DVDs that I've seen them put out. Well worth picking up.


----------



## jawbreaker

The tag title match got the full five from me and was my 2009 MOTY, beating out HBK-Taker (****3/4 due to botches) and Danielson-Hero. Amazing match in every way. I think I'm going to go watch it now... or after I finish Titannica. Anyway, DFII was the best DVD ROH put out in 2009. Very highly recommended.


----------



## Maxx Hero

Caponex75 said:


> Nah, it's not a mistake. I still believe Aries is the champion.


Well naturally, he is the greatest man to ever live.


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH - Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 2*


“Skullkrusher” Rasche Brown vs. Sami Callihan - **

Dark City Fight Club vs. The Bravado Brothers - *
_Pretty much an extended squash._

Eddie Edwards vs. The Metal Master - **1/4

The House of Truth vs. Erick Stevens & Shawn Daivari - *
_Your enjoyment will vary, I'm just over The Embassy and Martini right now._

*Pick 6 Series*
(4) Davey Richards vs. (1) Roderick Strong - ****1/4
_Better then Threemendous II, but just a little short of the match at Titannica._

Petey Williams vs. Rhett Titus - **1/4

The Briscoes vs. Austin Aries and Kenny King - ***1/4

*ROH World Title*
Tyler Black vs. Chris Hero - ***3/4
_As far as I can recall the best matchup between the two._

*Come As You Are Street Fight*
Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs. Colt Cabana & El Generico - ****1/2
_Utterly violent and fantastic. As much as Corino shouldn't be wrestling in straight matches sometimes he was great here, and the suit was tremendous. Can't wait for the Deathmatch between Cabana & Steen at Supercard._


The first half of the show up to Davey/Roddy was just horrible, afterwards great besides the intermission match. ​


----------



## jawbreaker

Almost done Titannica, and good god Excalibur knows nothing about Northeast geography. So Excalibur, if you're reading this...

The Mason-Dixon Line is the northern and eastern borders of Maryland, which means it's the southern border of Pennsylvania and the southern and western borders of Delaware. So while the Briscoes have southern accents, they are not technically from the "South". They're just ******** from southern Delaware, which may as well be the South. Also, Delaware isn't part of New England, which consists of Massachusetts, Vermont, Maine, New Hampshire, Rhode Island, and Connecticut.

(for those who haven't seen Titannica, Excalibur tried to explain the Briscoes' accents by saying that while part of Delaware was in New England, lots of it was way below the Mason-Dixon line, so most of Delaware is actually in the South.)


----------



## PWG Six

Maxx Hero said:


> Well naturally, he is the greatest man to ever live.


Next to Excalibur of course.


----------



## Kapone89

*AULL 02.11.2006
Dos Caras Jr, Solar & Heavy Metal vs ***** Navarro, Villano IV & Villano V - ***3/4*
Great match. The sequences between Solar and Navarro were awesome.

Bought some ROH dvd's as part of the buy 3 get 2 free sale.
Got myself Without Remorse, Supercard of Honor 3, Take No Prisoners, Northern Navigation and Respect is Earned 2


----------



## FITZ

jawbreaker said:


> The tag title match got the full five from me and was my 2009 MOTY, beating out HBK-Taker (****3/4 due to botches) and Danielson-Hero. Amazing match in every way. I think I'm going to go watch it now... or after I finish Titannica. Anyway, DFII was the best DVD ROH put out in 2009. Very highly recommended.


Yeah, my top 3 for 2009 would be Hero/Danielson from PWG GSF, Undertaker/HBK, and now Danielson and Black/American Wolves. Not sure on the order of them as I gave them all ****3/4.

And can someone please explain to me why for TOD coming up in a week CZW would book their non tournament matches as death matches? I mean they have an 8 man deathmatch tournament and they book and Ultraviolent Deathmatch and a Fans Bring the Weapons match on top of the 7 deathmatches....

I'm not going to lie though, if I lived in Delaware I would go.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Eye of the Storm II*

1. Adam Pearce & Matt Classic vs The Set
**

2. Sonjay Dutt vs Grizzly Redwood
**
Whats with the Manass crowd and Snapmares?

*3. Pick 6 Match*
Rhett Titus vs Kenny Omega [6]
***1/4
One of Titus' best single matches

4. The Embassy vs Steenerico
**3/4

*5. Pick 6 Match*
Chris Hero [3] vs Colt Cabana
***

6. The Young Bucks vs Austin Aries & Kenny King
***1/2

*7. Pick 6 Match*
Roderick Strong [4] vs Tyler Black [5]
***3/4

8. The American Wolves & Alex Koslov vs The Briscoe Brothers & Rocky Romero
****

Pretty good show considering its a bonus show. Better then some of the shows that got there own DVD. Also Manassas doesn't ever ever ever deserve a show again. The crowd is fucking AWFUL.​


----------



## silver kyle

Ok so RoH is having a deal where you buy 3 DVD's and get 2 for free. I was wondering if anyone could recommend me some of the better one's on the list.

http://www.rohwrestling.com/store.php?sec=cat&cat=28

I've never bought a RoH DVD before and I have no idea which events are good. The deal also ends tomorrow at 10am so I'm thinking of ordering within the next few hours lol.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

silver kyle said:


> Ok so RoH is having a deal where you buy 3 DVD's and get 2 for free. I was wondering if anyone could recommend me some of the better one's on the list.
> 
> http://www.rohwrestling.com/store.php?sec=cat&cat=28
> 
> I've never bought a RoH DVD before and I have no idea which events are good. The deal also ends tomorrow at 10am so I'm thinking of ordering within the next few hours lol.




The ones that come to mind IMO are Driven 2007, Man Up, Supercard of Honor 3 is a show that people say is the best ROH show of all-time. Glory by Honor 8 from last year was a great show.

The best ROH show from last year, IMO.


----------



## smitlick

Ok what I'd recommend for a Brand New Fan.. Pick 5 from it obviously

http://www.rohwrestling.com/store.php?sec=prod&prod=100
Liger vs Danielson plus Aries/Punk etc on the show

http://www.rohwrestling.com/store.php?sec=prod&prod=115
Joe vs Kobashi is amazing. Given ***** by most

http://www.rohwrestling.com/store.php?sec=prod&prod=130
Very good card

http://www.rohwrestling.com/store.php?sec=prod&prod=132
Possibly the best show in ROHs History

http://www.rohwrestling.com/store.php?sec=prod&prod=141
Danielson vs Nigel is one of ROHs best matches

http://www.rohwrestling.com/store.php?sec=prod&prod=172
Danielson/Morishima is amazing

http://www.rohwrestling.com/store.php?sec=prod&prod=174
The Ladder War is amazing




JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> The ones that come to mind IMO are Driven 2007, Man Up, Supercard of Honor 3 is a show that people say is the best ROH show of all-time. Glory by Honor 8 from last year was a great show.
> 
> The best ROH show from last year, IMO.




Not all of those shows are on the site now


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Smitlick, can you upload Black vs. King from Reverse the Curse please?


----------



## smitlick

superdupersonic said:


> Smitlick, can you upload Black vs. King from Reverse the Curse please?


i was going to but Seabs has already
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4UC66H5W


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Awesome.


----------



## Pablo Escobar

Selling 7th anniversary show and the Best of the Rottweilers on Ebay if anyone is interested. 8 hours left, and i'm throwing in some bonus dvd's too. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220621754337&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220621772610&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## Platt

With summer beginning this week Ring of Honor is kicking off the season with a special 25% off sale. Take 25% off your order on almost all items listed at ROHWrestling.com with no minimum purchase. This sale includes DVD’s, tickets, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD’s you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.

To redeem your 25% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: summer into the box marked Discount Code when you are going thru the checkout process. You must then hit the “submit” button to the right of the code in order to attach the discount to the order.

*Tickets for “The Bluegrass Brawl” in Louisville, KY on July 22nd are NOT included in this sale!!!
**ROH DVD Subscription Packages are NOT included in the sale!!!
***Terry Funk Autograph tickets for the 9/11 show in New York are NOT included in the sale!!!

Offer ends on Thursday, June 24th at 4 PM EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. No adjustments to prior purchases or previously placed orders. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.


----------



## Lost10

Civil Warfare will begin shipping on 23/6 and Supercard of Honor V on 1/7.


----------



## will94

^ Excellent, only two weeks till I get to watch SoH V then.


----------



## smitlick

Yay for finally a half decent sale from ROH. Picked up Civil Warfare & Supercard of Honor V with the 25% off sale. I hate that they always do B3G2F when i only need 2 DVDs..

EDIT

*ROH - Final Battle 2009*

*1. Preliminary Match*
Alex Payne vs Andy Ridge
*1/2

*2. Four Corner Survival*
Claudio Castagnoli vs Rhett Titus vs Kenny Omega vs Colt Cabana
**3/4

3. The Embassy vs Delirious & Bobby Dempsey
**1/2
*
4. Fight Without Honor*
Eddie Kingston vs Chris Hero
***1/2-***3/4

5. The Young Bucks vs Steenerico
****

*6. Pick 6 Match*
Kenny King vs Roderick Strong [4]
***1/4

*7. The Communist Battle - Russia vs Cuba*
Alex Koslov vs Rocky Romero
***1/2
They misspelled Koslov as Kozlov in the little graphic pop up thing.. - http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g74/smitlick/russia.jpg

*8. ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
The American Wolves vs The Briscoe Brothers
***3/4

9. Jack Evans vs Teddy Hart
**
Dont mind Jack but would be happy if Teddy wasn't in ROH again.

*10. ROH World Title Match*
Austin Aries vs Tyler Black
***3/4

The main was ok though it was a little deflating as a Main Event to there first iPPV..Probably not the best Final Battle ever but theres definitely some good stuff. Also i found that combining both nights (EOTS2 and FB09) on the two discs was odd. Especially when they split both events between the 2 discs instead of making one disc contain one and the other contain the other.​


----------



## FITZ

They probably couldn't fit Final Battle on one disc. It was a fucking long show. It was well after midnight when I looked outside and realized that I was snowed in and I wasn't making it back to Albany that night. 

PWG: The High Cost of Doing Business

*Karl "Machine Gun" Anderson vs. Ronin *
**1/2​
Ronin has some really good looking strikes, I don't know if it's because Ronin is stiff or he just knows how to throw a good elbow. Match itself was a quick and enjoyable high impact and stiff match.

*TJ Perkins vs. Claudio Castagnoli* 
***1/4​
This match had a great flow to it, they had flawless transitions from the mat work they were doing to some of the more high impact stuff. TJP is great at wrestling a fast paced technical match and he worked really well with Claudio in this match.

*Scott Lost and Joey Ryan w/Jade Chung vs. The Young Bucks*
***1/2​
My biggest problem with Joey Ryan is that I feel like his matches tend to be too slow and go for too long. Well the Bucks made great opponents as I don't think it's possible to have a slow match against the Bucks. The Dynasty also did a good job of keeping the Bucks under control in this one. Scott Lost was also fantastic is this one as well. A really easy to watch and exciting match.

*El Generico vs. Roderick Strong*
***3/4​
A slower and more deliberate pace than I expected, especially since this was in the middle of the card and not one of the main events. It was still very well done as it's always pretty enjoying to watch Generico get his ass kicked. I'll just say that back drops onto the ring apron are brutal. I liked how many times you thought Generico was going to come back and win the match only to suffer some sort of devastating move. Really good stuff. 

*Rocky Romero vs. Scorpio Sky*
**3/4​
A pretty good mix of some technical wrestling and beating the shit out of each other. Another short match but, like the other matches on the card, was easy to watch. 

*Chris Hero and Eddie Kingston/Candice LeRae/Claudio Castagnoli vs. Human Tornado and Eddie Kingston *
****​
So each guy got to pick a mystery partner and both picked Kingston, who ended up teaming with Tornado and hitting Hero with a shot from behind and turned this into a handicap match. Candice helped out from time to time but she wasn't able to do all that much. Claudio came in at the end but betrayed Hero and the match ended with everyone beating up Hero and LeRae. 

I'm not giving this such a high rating because the wrestling was all that impressive. They were stiff, but anyone can be stiff. It's the emotion that was put into this match that made it something special. You could feel the hatred between Hero and Kingston and to a lesser extent Hero and Tornado. What really made this work was how good the chemistry between Candice and Hero was. He seemed to be really going out of his way to protect her and when the match was over he threw himself over her so Kingston, Tornado, and Castagnoli couldn't get to her. 

It was probably one of the best pure babyface performances that I've seen from Hero. He was someone that you could really sympathize with at the end of the match. Great story telling and emotion. It was also a nice change of pace on the card.

_PWG World Title Match:_
*Bryan Danielson (c) vs. Jack Evans*
***1/2​
Another match that I really liked. Danielson seemed to Evans lightly early on but I liked how he got more and more frustrated as the match wore on. Jack Evans giving Danielson a chokeslam was hilarious and Danielson's reaction made it even better. It's always good to watch Evans get his ass kicked and he really made Danielson look like a monster with some of the selling he did. 

Nice to see a mean streak from Danielson as well. Wasn't too long but I feel like they accomplished everything they wanted to in a little over 15 minutes.

This was a very fun show. It barley made the 2 hour mark but it had 7 matches and none of them were bad. Not one of PWG's best shows but this shows that even their non major shows can be very entertaining.


----------



## just1988

Chikara: King of Trios 2010

*Matt Classic & The Throwbacks vs F.I.S.T*
***3/4

*Team Frightning vs Team Big Japan*
***1/2

*B.D.K Team #1 vs The Osirian Portal & Sara Del Rey*
****

*The UnStable vs Team Osaka Pro*
***/14

*The Colony vs Team Oreo*
**3/4

*B.D.K Team #2 vs The F1RST Family*
***

*Team Delicioso vs Team Perros Del Mal*
**1/4

*The Jackson 3 vs The Future Is Now*
****​
*I'm a mark for Akuma & Castignoli so their matches probably got a bias rating from me and the midget really ruined the Team Delicioso vs Team Perros Del Mal match for me so that's why I gave it such a low rating.


----------



## Clique

Hey, new ROH fan here. What are the top DVDs I should own?


----------



## McQueen

Driven, Man Up, Supercard of Honor shows, Death Before Dishonor shows, Glory By Honor shows are good places to start.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

My best recommendation for an introduction is Manhattan Mayhem and Nowhere to Run. You should also download the show that took place between them, called The Final Showdown. A LOT of good shit happens on those three consecutive shows.


----------



## McQueen

I'm a pretty big fan of a show around that time called Escape From New York as well, its during the CM Punk run and its got Mick Foley doing a promo spot and some other recognizable faces (like Jamie Noble) on the card as well.


----------



## FITZ

The Clique said:


> Hey, new ROH fan here. What are the top DVDs I should own?


I would go with the commercial DVDs ROH has put out. Tons of good matches on the 4 that they produced and you really get a little pit of everything with those sets. Plus they are all under $6 on Amazon.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

McQueen said:


> I'm a pretty big fan of a show around that time called Escape From New York as well, its during the CM Punk run and its got Mick Foley doing a promo spot and some other recognizable faces (like Jamie Noble) on the card as well.


It's best to start with May 2005 so that he fully understands the magnitude of that summer.


----------



## McQueen

Good point. Thats when ROH really started to get fantastic anyways.


----------



## EA_GUY

Most of the ROH shows in 06-07 were pretty good for the most part.


----------



## The_Real_Deal

Since I've never bought a pre-order from ROH before I wonder if anyone could help me.
I got an order confirmation e-mail like usual on the 18th when I placed my order, and my credit card was billed by ROH 2 days ago.
Is this usual behavior for a DVD like SOH5 which they say ships in a week or so on July 1st?
(not that I'm complaining, I just didn't think they billed me until shipping it like previous orders)


----------



## Thisskateboarding

^^^ Yeah thats standard when you pre-order then they ship your whole order as one


----------



## erikstans07

Thisskateboarding said:


> ^^^ Yeah thats standard when you pre-order then they ship your whole order as one


That's not what he's asking. He thought they didn't charge your account until they actually ship it, but they did charge him and it hasn't shipped yet.

To answer his question, I've always gotten charged right away (or a day or two later) after I put in a pre-order. They don't wait til it's ready to ship.


----------



## The_Real_Deal

That makes sense, Thanks for the help.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

Just wondering has anyone watched the Paul London/Kendrick and also the Maria Kanellis shoot interviews? Wondering if they are worth picking up?


----------



## KaijuFan

The stoners shoot is great, they get off topic into discussions you'd never have thought would be on a wrestling dvd.


----------



## smitlick

Thisskateboarding said:


> Just wondering has anyone watched the Paul London/Kendrick and also the Maria Kanellis shoot interviews? Wondering if they are worth picking up?


Kendrick & London is pretty good especially for the story with Holly/Benoit/Noble.. 

The YouShoot with Maria is pretty good. She actually comes across as a fairly intelligent person wrestling wise which was a surprise tbh.


----------



## McQueen

It wasn't obvious to you that Maria was a big act?


----------



## smitlick

McQueen said:


> It wasn't obvious to you that Maria was a big act?


No i knew that she wasn't an idiot like her gimmick, I just meant that she seemed smarter then i had assumed she would be.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

Think I'll def grab the Stoners Shoot sounds to good to pass up. On the Maria one I listened to the youshoot one has anyone listened to the highspots one called "Diva Diaries with Maria"? Is it any different to the youshoot one?


----------



## Platt

[HIDE="100"]This is our HIGHSPOTS NEWSLETTER EXCLUSIVE OFFER!!! Only our newsletter subscribers will receive this offer!!! This is a special "thank you" for reading our newsletters!

THIS IS THE FIRST TIME IN OUR HISTORY WE HAVE OFFERED SUCH A TREMENDOUS OFFER!!! DON'T MISS OUT AS IT WILL LIKELY BE THE LAST TIME WE OFFER A 20% OFF DEAL!!! 

* Please note this is a LIMITED TIME OFFER and will expire on July 1st. You may use this coupon code as many times as you like until it expires on July 1st.

Because you have clicked to this page from our newsletter, you can now receive your DISCOUNT COUPON!!! It's this simple...

* Purchase any item(s) totalling at least $14.99
* Enter this coupon code as checkout: Summer20

Entering this coupon code will result in you receiving 20% off your order!

*** You must make a minimum total purchase of at least $14.99 in merchandise (not counting shipping) to receive your 20% off discount or your order will be cancelled. ***

* PLEASE NOTE THAT THE DISCOUNT IS NOT VALID FOR THE FOLLOWING ITEMS
o Wrestling Rings
o Wrestling Ring Equipment & Accesories
o Replica Title Belts
o Trophy & Custom Belts

You must place a separate order for any of these items without the discount code. *** If you order any of these items with a discount code, your order will be cancelled. ***[/HIDE]


----------



## KaijuFan

Thanks for posting that Platt, preordered DDT4 because of it.


----------



## Platt

Exactly what I did


----------



## Tarfu

And if that's the official DVD cover for the show (which they have up at Highspots), I must say it's pretty creative. Me likes.


----------



## smitlick

Just listened to the Jimmy Yang shoot... His stories about Amy Zidian & about being rehired in the WWE are pretty good and its probably worth a listen or two though the shoot could have been more detailed questions wise.


----------



## Derek

I actually found that whole interview to be very boring other than the two parts you mentioned. Not sure if better questioning would have helped.


----------



## FITZ

Nice sale from highspots there. if I wasn't saving all my wrestling money for a triple shot weekend OF Evolve, Chikara, and DGUSA I would do some serious spending.


----------



## smitlick

*Dragon Gate USA - Fearless*

1. Jigsaw & Mike Quackenbush vs CIMA & Super Crazy
***1/4

2. Gran Akuma vs TJP
***

3. Jimmy Jacobs vs Brian Kendrick
**1/2
*
4. FIP World Heavyweight Title Match*
Davey Richards vs Masaaki Mochizuki
***3/4
Good but not any better then their match in Japan

*5. Three Way Elimination Tag Team Match*
Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino vs The Young Bucks vs Shingo & YAMATO
***3/4
*
6. Open The Freedom Gate Title Match*
BxB Hulk vs Dragon Kid
***1/2
Two ugly chicks for the dancers for Hulk... Also really bad at dancing...


Good show not their best but still worth a look..​


----------



## McQueen

Whats the deal with Amy Zidane?


----------



## Derek

McQueen said:


> Whats the deal with Amy Zidane?


She was a girl from one of the Diva Searches who got paired with Jimmy Yang as a Valet, and she got herself fired when met Stephanie McMahon and didn't know who she was. She also asked Vickie Guerrero was doing in the company.

The best part of the entrie shoot is when he mentions that he stopped by a PPV to say hi to people, and ran into Vince, who asked Jimmy where he had been. I guess Vince hadn't realized that he had been let go by the company over a year earlier.


----------



## McQueen

:lmao thats hilarious


----------



## lewieG

I've been reading through the reviews of both shows, but what do you guys consider to be the better show: Aries vs Richards or The Omega Effect? I want to buy both but I only have enough cash to buy one at the moment.


----------



## KingKicks

Go with AVR. Better main event and a slightly better undercard.


----------



## smitlick

lewieG said:


> I've been reading through the reviews of both shows, but what do you guys consider to be the better show: Aries vs Richards or The Omega Effect? I want to buy both but I only have enough cash to buy one at the moment.


Aries vs Richards but both are quality


----------



## smitlick

Also sorry for double but spend $50 or more at SMV and get 30% off


----------



## KaijuFan

lewieG said:


> I've been reading through the reviews of both shows, but what do you guys consider to be the better show: Aries vs Richards or The Omega Effect? I want to buy both but I only have enough cash to buy one at the moment.


Loved me some AVR, really enjoyable show. I think it was one of their top tier shows of 09 by leaps and bounds.


----------



## lewieG

Cool, thanks guys, gonna pick AvR up. Also, saw the DDT4 cover on Highspots, it's a cool idea and better than another 'show logo/wrestlers posing around it' cover that PWG have done a few times recently.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - SoCal Showdown*

*1. Bonus Match - Special Referee - Jonny Fairplay*
Larry Zbyszko vs Scott Taylor
1/2
Thank god for Cabana

2. Scott Lost & Scorpio Sky vs Colt Cabana & El Generico
***

*3. Anything Goes Match*
Erick Stevens vs Necro Butcher
**

*4. Pick 6 Match*
Delirious vs Roderick Strong [6]
***1/4

*5. Pick 6 Match*
Joey Ryan vs Tyler Black [5]
***

6. Kenny King vs Jerry Lynn
**3/4

*7. Pick 6 Match*
Human Tornado vs Kevin Steen [2]
***1/2

8. Jushin Liger vs Austin Aries
***1/2-***3/4

9. The Briscoe Brothers & The Young Bucks vs The Kings of Wrestling & The American Wolves
****

Fun show... Definitely worth a pick up especially seeing as Liger returns to ROH and the 8 Man Tag is great plus a better than usual undercard.​


----------



## Platt

You can now save 35% off your order on almost all items listed at ROHWrestling.com with no minimum purchase. This sale includes DVD’s, tickets, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD’s you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.

To redeem your 35% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: june35 into the box marked Discount Code when you are going thru the checkout process. You must then hit the “submit” button to the right of the code in order to attach the discount to the order.

Offer ends on Monday, June 28th at noon EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. DVD Subscription Packages, tickets for “The Bluegrass Brawl” in Louisville, and Terry Funk Autograph tickets for New York are the only items NOT included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases or previously placed orders. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.

NEW DVD RELEASES

The following DVD’s are now available to order in the ROH Store:

PREORDER: Ring of Honor on HDNet Vol. 2 (DVD)
SHIPPING ON THURSDAY: Supercard of Honor V- New York, NY 5/8/10 (DVD)
NOW IN STOCK: Civil Warfare- Manassas, VA 5/7/10 (DVD)
NOW IN STOCK: Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 2- Chicago Ridge, IL 4/24/10 (DVD)
NOW IN STOCK: Pick Your Poison- Dayton, OH 4/23/10 (DVD)
NOW IN STOCK: Shimmer Vol. 29 (DVD)
NOW IN STOCK: WWE Over The Limit (DVD)
NOW IN STOCK: TNA Lockdown 2010 (DVD)
NOW IN STOCK: Ringside with Terry Funk (DVD-R)
NOW IN STOCK: Sorry, Creative Has Nothing For You- Jimmy Yang (DVD-R)










1. ROH World Title Match: Jerry Lynn vs. Chris Hero- Episode 13
2. Kenny King vs. Kenny Omega- Episode 14
3. KENTA vs. Roderick Strong- Episode 14
4. Fight Without Honor: Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious- Episode 15
5. World Tag Team Title Match: The American Wolves vs. Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black- Episode 15
6. Austin Aries, Kenny King, & Rhett Titus vs. Jerry Lynn, Kenny Omega, & Erick Stevens- Episode 16
7. Roderick Strong vs. Jay Briscoe- Episode 16
8. Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black- Episode 18
9. Kevin Steen, El Generico & KENTA vs. The American Wolves & Chris Hero- Episode 17


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

ROH's server is fucking shit.

And the code ain't fucking working.


----------



## NigelFan

My Predictions of ROH - SoCal Showdown

1. Bonus Match - Special Referee - Jonny Fairplay
*Larry Zbyszko* vs Scott Taylor

2. Scott Lost & Scorpio Sky vs *Colt Cabana & El Generico*

3. Anything Goes Match
Erick Stevens vs *Necro Butcher*

4. Pick 6 Match
Delirious vs *Roderick Strong*

5. Pick 6 Match
Joey Ryan vs *Tyler Black* 

6. Kenny King vs *Jerry Lynn*

7. Pick 6 Match
Human Tornado vs *Kevin Steen*

8. Jushin Liger vs *Austin Aries*

9. The Briscoe Brothers & The Young Bucks vs *The Kings of Wrestling & The American Wolves*


----------



## Platt

erm what that show was 5 months ago a little late to be predicting results now.


----------



## NigelFan

Oops I'm sorry. I did not realize that this billboard was five months ago.


----------



## ECW fan

Took advantage of the ROH sale and got Supercard V. I was originally gonna wait for the July 4th sale....but fuck it.


----------



## Meteora2004

I'm thinking of picking up Big Bang, BFSE2 and SCOH V in the sale; should I bite the bullet or keep waiting for a better sale and/or GBH to buy them along with DBDVIII?


----------



## Clique

Anyone got ratings for ROH Big Bang?


----------



## Lost10

The Clique said:


> Anyone got ratings for ROH Big Bang?


You can find all the ratings for any ROH show here: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other...cial-dvd-star-ratings-thread.html#post5038638 .


----------



## Kapone89

*IWRG 02.07.2010
Cage match*
Black Terry & Dr. Cerebro vs Hijo Del Diablo & ****** Loco - ****1/4

That match is available here youtube.com/tvluchadelpasado.
This is Black Terry jr's youtube page. He has been uploading tons of IWRG handhelds that would not probably be shown on tv. I encourage you to check it out.


----------



## Groovemachine

Hmmm dilemma. It's been a while since I've been able to order some indy DVDs, and now some great sales have popped up with a whole batch of DVDs I want, but as always money is the issue.

Highspots are running a 20% off sale for newsletter subscribers, and they NEVER have sales like that running so I figured I'd take advantage of it. I've wanted PWG Guerre Sans Frontiere for aaaaages now so that's most definitely on the cards. and then I'd also like to get either PWG Titannica or PWG DDT4 2010. DDT4's just been released, anyone remember how good the show was from live reports? I know the main event was meant to be pretty awesome but can't remember what the rest was like. Any idea how it might stack up against Titannica?

Then on the other hand, ROH have the 35% off sale, and I'm desperate for BFSE2 as well as SCOHV. But part of me wonders if they'll have a 40% or even 45% off for July 4th.


----------



## smitlick

Picked up ROH On HDNet Vol 2. Really wanna see the KENTA matches.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

You can just download them for free and watch them in pure 16:9 format.


----------



## smitlick

superdupersonic said:


> You can just download them for free and watch them in pure 16:9 format.


Yeah but i'd prefer them on DVD and me not having any DVD discs to burn to atm restricts that plus aspect ratios and my lack of bandwith each month dont really help so i try to buy my ROH stuff.


----------



## will94

superdupersonic said:


> You can just download them for free and watch them in pure 16:9 format.


Clear your PMs out bud so I can send you a message.


----------



## NigelFan

superdupersonic said:


> You can just download them for free and watch them in pure 16:9 format.


Ok, Thank you very much.


----------



## Cleavage

ROH cracks me up.


----------



## McQueen

That was pretty funny.

Does Homicide still work for TNA doing nothing?

And I don't like the new belt design for the World title.


----------



## peep4life

Homicide ran out and got the shit beat out of him by Matt Morgan on Thursday. First time he'd been on tv in a while


----------



## McQueen

I feel bad for 'Cide and Joe for being associated with TNA.


----------



## Nervosa

Glad I'm not the only one who hates the new title belt. What was wrong with the belt that, you know, actually looked different than all the others in the world of pro wrestling?


----------



## McQueen

Simple is good IMO.


----------



## Platt

I can't stand the new belt I didn't mind them changing the tag titles cos they always looked a bit too much like the world title but I loved the old world title.


----------



## Nervosa

Platt said:


> I can't stand the new belt I didn't mind them changing the tag titles cos they always looked a bit too much like the world title but I loved the old world title.


QFT

It's just ROH's thing: they can't just leave good things alone.


----------



## FITZ

peep4life said:


> Homicide ran out and got the shit beat out of him by Matt Morgan on Thursday. First time he'd been on tv in a while


That didn't make any sense as I could have sworn that Homicide turned on Hernandez not that long ago.


----------



## Devildude

*CHIKARA - 2010 King Of Trios - Night 2:*

1. Brodie Lee vs. Grizzly Redwood - **3/4*
2. Team Big Japan vs. The Future Is Now - ****3/4*
3. Amasis vs. Matt Cross vs. Flip Kendrick vs. Malachi Jackson - ***3/4*
4. Cuije, Alebrije & El Oriental vs. Clauudio Castagnoli, Ares & Tursas - ***1/4*
5. Christopher Daniels vs. Hallowicked - ****1/4*
6. F.I.S.T. vs. Team Osaka Pro - ****3/4*
7. Frightmare vs. Ophidian vs. Cheech vs. Rich Swann - ****1/4*
8. The Colony vs. Tim Donst, Pinkie Sanchez & Lince Dorado - ****1/2*

*Japan = Win, Rey De Voladores = Fail*


----------



## smitlick

*Chikara - A Touch of Class*

1. Pinkie Sanchez vs Green Ant
***
Kingston at times seems to be speaking another language... Some of the shit he says is almost inaudible.

2. The Unstable (Vin Gerard, STIGMA & Colin Delaney) vs Player Uno, C-A-W & Sugar Dunkerton
**3/4
Awesome theme song for Uno/CAW/Dunkerton.. 

3. Sara Del Rey & Daizee Haze vs The Osirian Portal
**3/4
Surprised by the result tbh... 

4. Brodie Lee vs Hallowicked
**3/4
Why doesn't Brodie get a look in with the WWE? Hes huge which is what they seem to like and he can actually wrestle.. Also finish seemed really really odd here to.. 

5. Order of the Neo-Solar Temple (Delirious, Crossbones & Ultramantis Black) vs Pelle Primeau, Andy Ridge & Grizzly Redwood
**1/2-**3/4
Ultramantis Blacks promo beforehand was pretty average. I just couldn't take him seriously. He seems to be some evil badass leader yet his voice sounds like hes 16 and hasn't hit puberty yet..

*6. Young Lions Cup*
Tim Donst vs Player Dos
***

7. Claudio Castagnoli, Ares, Tursas & Lince Dorado vs Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw, Equinox & Eddie Kingston
**
Was Lince supposed to be out managing Quack/Jig/Equinox or was Equinox managing or what? It seems odd that he'd come out otherwise.. Match turned into a mess/brawl and seemed to exist to further the storylines for the BDK. Fun to watch but not much of a match.

*8. Campeonatos de Parejas*
Gran Akuma & Icarus vs Fire Ant & Soldier Ant
***1/4
Seemed to lack intensity or any sort of want to actually win the match.. was a really odd moment to when Akuma drops Soldier on his head.. Just a really odd match in all.

Overall a pretty average show especially considering as this was my first full Chikara show. One of the ups to Chikara is that pretty much everyone seems to have a defined spot/gimmick and such though i do find it odd that they don't have a main title. If i didn't already have the rest of this years shows from Chikara i probably wouldn't rush out to download/buy any of them off the back of this.​


----------



## jawbreaker

Two things:

That's the whole point of UMB, kinda.

The eight-man tag was announced as Claudio/Ares/Tursas/mystery partner vs. Quack/Jigsaw/Equinox/Lince. Lince turned out to be the mystery eighth member of the BDK, and Kingston came out and sorta turned face.


----------



## ddog121

your opinion of Chikara will change when you see King of Trios.


----------



## FITZ

ddog121 said:


> your opinion of Chikara will change when you see King of Trios.


But the King of Trios Tournament isn't really what Chikara is like every show. I a large portion of the guys that are on the card don't work regularly for Chikara. You can't say that a company is great because they put on amazing shows with half the wrestlers being guys that won't work with the company again.


----------



## Tarfu

smitlick said:


> 4. Brodie Lee vs Hallowicked
> **3/4
> Why doesn't Brodie get a look in with the WWE? Hes huge which is what they seem to like and he can actually wrestle.. Also finish seemed really really odd here to..


I haven't seen the rematch, but their first bout at Cibernetico Begins back in 08 was freakin' awesome. At least that's what I thought at the time. I even labeled it a MOTYC and considered it the best big-man match I had ever seen up to that point.

Having this strange itch that I've said that a dozen times already...


----------



## smitlick

jawbreaker said:


> Two things:
> 
> That's the whole point of UMB, kinda.
> 
> The eight-man tag was announced as Claudio/Ares/Tursas/mystery partner vs. Quack/Jigsaw/Equinox/Lince. Lince turned out to be the mystery eighth member of the BDK, and Kingston came out and sorta turned face.


Ah ok.. I was super confused by the 8 man.

Also Tarfu did you want me to upload Hallowicked/Brodie Lee?


----------



## Tarfu

Nah, that's ok. I'll get in on DVD when I have enough money and interest to catch up on Chikara. Only about 18 shows behind... oh well.


----------



## lewieG

TaylorFitz said:


> That didn't make any sense as I could have sworn that Homicide turned on Hernandez not that long ago.


It _is_ TNA after all. Nothing there makes any sense. Or dollars...


----------



## ddog121

TaylorFitz said:


> But the King of Trios Tournament isn't really what Chikara is like every show. I a large portion of the guys that are on the card don't work regularly for Chikara. You can't say that a company is great because they put on amazing shows with half the wrestlers being guys that won't work with the company again.


Will Aniversario weekend and Wit, Verve, and a Bit O'Nerve work for u then?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

will94 said:


> Clear your PMs out bud so I can send you a message.


Cleared.


----------



## Kapone89

*IWRG 06.18.2009*
Zatura vs Trauma II - ****1/4
Lots of great matwork in the first fall. Second fall was short, but good. And they went all out in the third fall. Awesome.


----------



## Tarfu

PWG's DDT4 circa 2010 is now shipping.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - 8th Anniversary Show*

1. Brian Kendrick vs Roderick Strong
***1/4
Strong tried to kill Kendrick... Kendricks chest and the cut/scratch on his back looked bad. Especially his chest...

2. The Bravado Brothers vs The Kings of Wrestling
**1/4

*3. No Rules Match*
The Embassy vs Eddie Kingston & Necro Butcher
**1/2
WTF is Gypsy Joe doing there? Would have been fantastic if New Jack came out and beat the fuck out of him again..

4. Davey Richards vs El Generico
***3/4-****

*5. ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
The Briscoe Brothers vs The Dark City Fight Club
**3/4
*
6. Four Corner Survival*
Kenny King vs Rasche Brown vs Steve Corino vs Delirious
**3/4

7. Kevin Steen vs Colt Cabana
**1/2
Used to forward the steenorino/gebana feud..

*8. ROH World Title Match*
Austin Aries vs Tyler Black
****
Rayna is super hot... 

Pretty average show for an Anniversary show though i'd say a majority of the Anniversary shows were similar..​


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH - Civil Warfare*


*Ten Minute Hunt*
Eddie Edwards vs. Bobby Dempsey - *1/2

Jay Briscoe vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***

Mark Briscoe vs. Chris Hero - **3/4

*Pick 6 Series*
(1) Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens - ***1/4

*Pick 6 Series*
(5) Kenny King vs. Colt Cabana - **1/2

*Pick 6 Series*
(2) Kevin Steen vs. Christopher Daniels - ***1/4

Tyler Black & Delirious vs. Austin Aries & Rhett Titus - **3/4 

_The show, just like the main event was just there. Nothing completely horrible (Hunt was what I expected), but nothing you need to go out of your way to see, hence ROH adding on 4 HDNet matches and the Kings killing The Set. And better to be taken out by one of Davey's dives then kissed full on by Kevin Steen._ 
​


----------



## McQueen

WTF is a 10 minute hunt?


----------



## KingCrash

If you beat Eddie in 10 min. or less you get a shot at the tv title.


----------



## McQueen

sounds dumb but then again not sure if i'd like to watch Edwards wrestle for longer than 10 minutes.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Hope you upload Steen vs. Daniels and Strong vs. Stevens.


----------



## Bubz

> sounds dumb but then again not sure if i'd like to watch Edwards wrestle for longer than 10 minutes.


Edwards is good and underrated IMO


----------



## McQueen

He is ok and I don't have a problem with him, but i've never seen him do anything that makes me want to watch him for extended periods of time.

Besides, i'm started to get sick of the mentality on the indies that longer matches automatically mean better when a lot of them just drag on as it is.


----------



## Cleavage




----------



## S-Mac

A double is just greatness, awesome promo from the KOW but i still dont like truth with Strong for some reason.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™

Ugh, ROHvideos pisses me off. I hear so much great stuff about these DVDs that ROH has and I'd love to start building the collections and seeing some of these great matches but I hear so much shitty things about ROHvideos..


----------



## AdrianG4

The DVD's are fine ?


----------



## Tarfu

SaviorSelf said:


> Ugh, ROHvideos pisses me off. I hear so much great stuff about these DVDs that ROH has and I'd love to start building the collections and seeing some of these great matches but I hear so much shitty things about ROHvideos..


You're aware that ROHVideos is a download service for out of stock shows, right? You can still buy actual DVDs from their shop.


----------



## Platt

The way I look at rohvideos is it's better than nothing for people that can't find/afford to buy originals. But I myself certainly wouldn't use it even if I didn't have all the shows already. But that's just my personal preferance you might not mind reduced video quality and paying $10 for something that is identical to a bootleg you could get of many different traders for a couple of $.


----------



## Nervosa

McQueen said:


> He is ok and I don't have a problem with him, but i've never seen him do anything that makes me want to watch him for extended periods of time.
> 
> Besides, i'm started to get sick of the mentality on the indies that longer matches automatically mean better when a lot of them just drag on as it is.


I'm so glad I;m not alone on Edwards. For me, the problem is that the guy can never tell a story in his matches. He doesn't know how to establish control, or work over a limb, or time a turn, or start a comeback, or complete a comeback, or heel recover. All his singles matches are just him doing moves. His issues are hidden well in tag matches, and I love the wolves as a unit, but I still have yet to see a singles match from him that has any kind of story.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™

Tarfu said:


> You're aware that ROHVideos is a download service for out of stock shows, right? You can still buy actual DVDs from their shop.


Yes I understand that... but when I see people recommend shows from ROH they recommend stuff that is out of print, and I don't really want to go to bootlegs because I would want to support ROH and I don't exactly have enough money for originals as Platt mentioned.. so yeah, it kinda sucks. Maybe I should experience the quality on ROHVideos before I talk though.


----------



## Dug2356

I Have never and probbally never ever will use rohvideos.com as i personally prefer to be able to have my shows on dvds and in my collection. Plus i dont like watching Wrestling on my Laptop.

Hope ROH Has a good sale tomorrow as im hoping to buy a few more dvds.


----------



## just1988

*Chikara: King Of Trios 2010 - Night II​*
1. Brodie Lee vs. Grizzly Redwood
****

2. Team Big Japan vs. The Future Is Now
****1/2*

3. Amasis vs. Matt Cross vs. Flip Kendrick vs. Malachi Jackson
****1/4*

4. Cuije, Alebrije & El Oriental vs. Clauudio Castagnoli, Ares & Tursas
**3/4*

5. Christopher Daniels vs. Hallowicked
***1/2*

6. F.I.S.T. vs. Team Osaka Pro
****1/2*

7. Frightmare vs. Ophidian vs. Cheech vs. Rich Swann
***3/4*

8. The Colony vs. Tim Donst, Pinkie Sanchez & Lince Dorado
***1/2*​


----------



## smitlick

*PWG - As The Worm Turns*

1. Johnny Goodtime & Jerome "LTP" Robinson vs Malachi Jackson & Ryan Taylor
***
Quality from Excalibur "And I'll let you use your knowledge of racial profiling to figure out which man brandished the pistol" Also noting that Malachi Jackson has a similar disease to Michael Jackson which caused him to change from black to white.

2. Brandon Gatson vs Scott Lost
**3/4

3. Chris Sabin vs Roderick Strong
***1/2-***3/4

4. The Cutler Brothers & Christina Von Eerie vs Brandon Bonham, Joey Ryan & Candice LeRae
***
The Cutlers = Most Generic Lame Looking Fucks EVER. Also LeRae>Von Eeerie...

5. Chris Hero vs Alex Shelley
***3/4
One of Hero's best single matches in a while..

*6. PWG World Tag Team Title Match*
The Young Bucks vs 2 Skinny Black Guys of Low Moral Fiber
***3/4

*7. PWG World Title Match*
Kenny Omega vs Davey Richards
****1/4​


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™

*PWG Pearl Habra 1.27.2008*

Hook Bomberry and TJ Perkins vs The Young Bucks: *(** 3/4)* Decent opener, fun stuff. "You didn't even do anything bro, and your lip's bleeding!!!" haha.

Rocky Romero vs Roderick Strong: *(*** 1/4)* Great action, brutal ring post spot. Typical 2 out of 3 falls match.

Los Luchas vs Ronin and Scorpio Sky: *(*** 1/2)* I really liked this one haha. It's really weird watching Ronin wrestle, nothing like him. Crazy tag team spear by Ronin and Scorpio. There was a hurricanrana botch in there but didn't effect the rating at all, very fun to watch in my opinion.

Chris Hero vs Human Tornado: *(****)* GREAT action and fun spots here. Enough said.

The Dynasty vs The Young Bucks: *(** 1/2)* Pretty average and bleh. Ups to the Young Bucks going twice in one night though.

Low Ki vs El Generico: *(**** 1/4)* MOTN. Love both of these guys' work so can't go wrong.

*Overall*: 8.25/10​


----------



## lewieG

I've gotta say, I also dislike Roderick being with Truth Martini. I just don't like Martini at all, he's clearly a true heel, because he really annoys me. That said, the KOW promo was awesome and I love the exchanges between Aries, King and Titus.


----------



## Platt

Anyone order from ROH in the last week or so and receive a shipping notification? I have 2 orders that should of shipped last Friday and still haven't received a shipping email just wondering if they're still doing them.


----------



## The_Real_Deal

I just realized I have very little from the Jerry Lynn world champion era. (Between Supercard of Honor 4 and Manhattan Mayhem 3)
Any blow away shows worth checking out during the next sale? I already have Double feature 2.


----------



## smitlick

Platt said:


> Anyone order from ROH in the last week or so and receive a shipping notification? I have 2 orders that should of shipped last Friday and still haven't received a shipping email just wondering if they're still doing them.


I don't always get Notices from them.. Like my last order i didnt but the 2 before that i did...



The_Real_Deal said:


> I just realized I have very little from the Jerry Lynn world champion era. (Between Supercard of Honor 4 and Manhattan Mayhem 3)
> Any blow away shows worth checking out during the next sale? I already have Double feature 2.


Take No Prisoners 2009
http://www.rohwrestling.com/store.php?sec=prod&prod=221
Has Black/KENTA vs Aries/Nakajima and some other fun stuff

Otherwise the rest just have a few matches worth catching

Richards vs Black - A Cut Above
Strong vs Lynn - A Cut Above
Steen/Jay vs The Wolves - Homecoming II
Cabana vs Lynn - Homecoming II
Richards vs Steen - Never Say Die
Lynn vs Hero - Never Say Die
Wolves vs Steen/Danielson - Validation
Steenerico vs Bucks - Contention


----------



## Dug2356

Was just about to make a order on ROH And then realised that its almost July 4th. Surely they would have some sort of big offer then.


----------



## Platt

ROH are taking the piss right now why the hell has it taken till today to ship stuff that should of gone Friday especially when one of them had been prordered for almost a month.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

> Cabana vs Lynn - Homecoming II


No, not worth seeing.


----------



## Platt

So Highspots are selling my CM Punk in IWA:MS comp.


----------



## Tarfu

Saw that a little earlier, and I gotta say now that's a freaking compilation. Did they pay you well?

Also, I'm seriously in love with the cover art.


----------



## McQueen

What the hell Platt...


----------



## Thisskateboarding

Whats Punk's singles match with Eddie like? Was thinking of picking up one of the volumes and the set of matches on that volume appeals most?


----------



## FITZ

Kind of a cool looking comp but I can't stand the fact that they don't mention if the matches are gimmick matches or not. I know that there has to be some gimmick matches on there (his TLC with Hero or their 90 minute match) but they don't mention any.


----------



## smitlick

*Chikara - The Mint Condition*

1. Fire Ant, Soldier Ant & Green Ant vs Lince Dorado, Daizee Haze & Pinkie Sanchez
***
BDKs theme music is so fucking irritating... Despite the finish very enjoyable start to the show

2. Delirious vs Player Dos
***
Much better this time for UMB promowise before the match

3. Hallowicked, Frightmare, Amasis & Ophidian vs Gran Akuma, Icarus, Brad Badd & Chad Badd
***1/4
What was F.I.S.Ts theme song? Also lol at Akuma nearly dancing to Lady Gaga..

4. Dasher Hatfield & Sugar Dunkerton vs Ares & Claudio Castagnoli
**3/4
Extended squash and a good one for BDK

*5. Young Lions Cup*
Tim Donst vs Player Uno
***

6. Tursas vs Eddie Kingston
**
Turdsauce kills Kingston basically...

7. Brodie Lee, Vin Gerard, Colin Delaney & STIGMA vs Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw, Helios & Equinox
***3/4

Much better then A Touch of Class. Very consistent show with the only average matches being that way to further the BDK dominance.​


----------



## Platt

Tarfu said:


> Saw that a little earlier, and I gotta say now that's a freaking compilation. Did they pay you well?
> 
> Also, I'm seriously in love with the cover art.


I didn't even know about it till I went on there earlier. Kinda wonder how they got hold of it.



McQueen said:


> What the hell Platt...


Yeah thaqt was pretty much my reaction.



Thisskateboarding said:


> Whats Punk's singles match with Eddie like? Was thinking of picking up one of the volumes and the set of matches on that volume appeals most?


It was an ok match. Unless you're desperate for artwork though you should order it from me 



TaylorFitz said:


> Kind of a cool looking comp but I can't stand the fact that they don't mention if the matches are gimmick matches or not. I know that there has to be some gimmick matches on there (his TLC with Hero or their 90 minute match) but they don't mention any.


That would be down to me I don't usually bother with that and since they copied them off me neither did they.


----------



## smitlick

Have you sold a copy recently? Someone might have passed it on to Highspots as there own..


----------



## Platt

Not recently and I haven't sold many copies of that one at all wish I'd kept a list tbh. Can't complain too much really since they have the rights to the footage and I don't just a bit of a WTF moment when I saw them then an even bigger one when I saw the matchlistings and realised they were mine.


----------



## Tarfu

smitlick said:


> What was F.I.S.Ts theme song?


"Blue Monday" by Orgy. One of my favorite entrance themes ever.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

The 90 minute match is on that comp.


----------



## Sephiroth

Platt said:


> Not recently and I haven't sold many copies of that one at all wish I'd kept a list tbh. Can't complain too much really since they have the rights to the footage and I don't just a bit of a WTF moment when I saw them then an even bigger one when I saw the matchlistings and realised they were mine.


Despite them having ownership rights (if they even do...which I would be suspicious about), I'd still contact them, inform them that you were the one who created that comp so you can at least maybe get credit (maybe provide some proof), and then if you like, ask them if they would be willing to pay you to make more compilations like the CM Punk one. If yes, don't forget to get paid for the Punk one.


----------



## Platt

They bought the rights to the IWA:MS library from Ian Rotten so they could make comps like this, the womesn one, Sydal etc. Guess in this case it was easier just to take an already existing one and reauthor it (which I presume they've done). I don't really want to do too much as I've said I had no right to use the footage. I did send them an email though asking why they'd removed one of the matches off disc 3 either they'll realise from the name in the email that it's means or they'll be confused as fuck as to how I know the match was originally there.


----------



## FITZ

Yeah telling highspots that you use their video library to make and sell comps would probably be a bad idea. 

At least you got some free advertising out it as everyone knows they can buy the comp from you at a cheaper price.


----------



## Sephiroth

I doubt Ian had ever copyrighted any IWA: MS footage because the dumb fat hick doesn't know how to properly use the interwebz. Highspots probably paid Ian a ton of money for the rights to nothing.


----------



## Platt

I could be wrong it might of been SMV they bought the rights from. I know they paid someone money to sue ti cos Prazak mentioned it when they did the womens sets.



> This is our HIGHSPOTS NEWSLETTER EXCLUSIVE OFFER!!! Only our newsletter subscribers will receive this offer!!! This is a special "thank you" for reading our newsletters!
> 
> * Please note this is a LIMITED TIME OFFER and will expire on July 8th. Only ONE (1) FREE GIFT per customer.
> 
> Because you have clicked to this page from our newsletter, you can now redeem your FREE GIFT!!! It's this simple...
> 
> * Just select from the dropdown box which gift you would like for FREE!
> * Then click on the ADD TO CART on this page
> * AND purchase any other item(s) totally at least $29.99
> 
> We're offering some really great options for your free gift. Choose from the following:
> 
> * Best of CM Punk in IWA Mid-South DVD-R Set
> Valued at $24.99! Yours FREE!!!
> choose from Volumes 1 thru 4 are five disc sets, Volume 5 is a six disc set
> * The Ultimate Necro Butcher Collection DVD-R Set
> Valued at $29.99! Yours FREE!!!
> eight disc set featuring the ultimate in hardcore, extreme, mind-blowing, skin-splitting, blood-soaked action!
> * Matt Sydal in IWA Mid-South DVD-R Set
> Valued at $29.99! Yours FREE!!!
> choose from Volume 1 or Volume 2 each are five disc sets featuring Matt Sydal aka Evan Bourne before he was Bourne!
> * Pride & Passion - IWA Mid-South's Women's Division DVD-R Set
> Valued at $29.99! Yours FREE!!!
> choose from Volume 1 or Volume 2 each are five disc sets featuring the best women in American in action including Daizee Haze, Allision Danger, Lacey, Rain, Cheerleader Melissa, MsChif, ODB, Sherri Martel, Mercedes Martinez, Tracy Brooks, Mayumi Ozaki, Lufisto, Sara Del Rey, and many more!
> 
> Then check out and pay for your order and we'll include your selected FREE GIFT and ship it out to you tomorrow!!!
> 
> *** You must make a minimum total purchase of at least $29.99 to receive your selected free gift. If you do not purchase at least $29.99 you will not receive your free gift. $29.99 or more purchased in products does not including shipping. ***


If anyone does happen to get he Punk set a screen shot of the menus would be intereting to see.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Just to remind you guys that I still have a few OOP ROH titles for sale, along with OOP WCW and WWF tapes, they all end in 10-11 hours.

http://shop.ebay.com/boogeyfan/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686


----------



## Platt

Anyone know where I can get some good images from the Steenerico feud need something I can use for cover art/menus on my new comp.


----------



## smitlick

Tarfu said:


> "Blue Monday" by Orgy. One of my favorite entrance themes ever.


thanks.. awesome song


----------



## smitlick

LOL at anyone who didnt do 35% off waiting for the 4th July Sale

Also Supercard of Honor 5 is shipping as of today



> BUY 2, GET 1 FREE RING OF HONOR DVD SALE
> 
> You can now get 1 free Ring of Honor DVD when you purchase 2. It is very important you read all of the directions below before placing your order as the instructions have changed with the new website:
> 
> 1) You will receive 1 Free Ring of Honor DVD when you purchase 2. There is a limit of one offer per order. If you want to take advantage of this offer multiple times, you must place multiple orders. Non ROH event DVD’s titles are not included in this sale. You may add other items to your order but they would not count towards the sale promotion.
> 2) When you add three Ring of Honor DVD’s to your cart the system will automatically deduct the lowest priced item from the total price.
> 3) Your free selection will be the lowest priced item you are buying.
> 4) This offer is good on all DVD’s listed under the “Ring of Honor DVD’s” section in the “Store” at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Tuesday, July 6th at 9 AM EST and is not good on any previously placed orders.


----------



## Dug2356

Not the sale i was really looking for at all but ordered 3 anyway.

Supercard of Honor V
Civil Warfare
Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 2


----------



## ECW fan

lol I'm glad I took advantage of that 35% off sale last week. BTW I got my SCOH V today (shipped yesterday). Can't wait to watch this bad boy!


----------



## KingCrash

*PWG – DDT4 2010*


*PWG World Tag Team Titles*
The Young Bucks vs. Johnny Goodtime & Jerome "LTP" Robinson - ***1/4

The Cutler Brothers vs. Roderick Strong & Ryan Taylor - ***

Scott Lost & Chuck Taylor vs. ¡Peligro Abejas! (El Generico & Paul London) - ***1/4

The Briscoe Brothers vs. KAMIKAZE (Akira Tozawa & YAMATO) - ***3/4
_Would love to see more of YAMATO in PWG in singles and with Tozawa in tags. Tozawa's ass however, I don't need._

*PWG World Tag Team Titles*
The Young Bucks vs. The Cutler Brothers - ***3/4
_Very good chemistry between these two teams, and the hate has been increasing with each encounter._

The Briscoe Brothers vs. ¡Peligro Abejas! - ***1/2

Brandon Bonham vs. Chris Hero - ***1/2 - ***3/4
_Easily the best I've seen Bonham._

*DDT4 Finals/PWG World Tag Team Titles*
The Young Bucks vs. ¡Peligro Abejas! - ****
_Great ending to the tournament & the Bucks reign, though if it was a normal match it would have ended early due to London knocking out Nick._ 


Overall not as good as last year's tournament but very good on its own easily continues the streak of enjoyable shows. And London looked much better then he did at Titannica.​


----------



## Ricky..

I'm getting my first Indy shows atm, and they're in the post as we speak. Don't suppose anybody could give me some ratings for the following?

Wrath of the Racket, 8/9/03 Nigel McGuinness vs Chet Jablonski

Reborn Stage 2, 4/24/04 Nigel McGuinness vs Austin Aries vs Jimmy Rave vs Rocky Romero

Midnight Express Reunion, 10/2/04 Nigel McGuinness vs Homicide

Night Of The Grudges 2, 8/20/05 Nigel McGuinness vs Colt Cabana

Dragon's Gate Invasion, 8/27/05 Nigel McGuinness vs Samoa Joe

Unscripted II, 2/11/06 Nigel McGuinness vs Austin Aries

Weekend of Champions Night 2, 4/29/06 Pure Champion Nigel McGuinness vs ROH World Champion Bryan Danielson

Death Before Dishonor 4, 7/15/06 Nigel McGuinness vs Roderick Strong

Unified- Liverpool, 8/12/06 Pure Champion Nigel McGuinness vs ROH World Champion Bryan Danielson

Glory By Honor V Night 2, 9/16/06 Nigel McGuinness vs Naomichi Marufuji

Fifth Year Festival: Liverpool, 3/3/07 Nigel McGuinness vs Samoa Joe

Fifth Year Festival: Finale, 3/4/07 Nigel McGuinness vs Jimmy Rave

Fighting Spirit, 4/14/07 Nigel McGuinness vs Takeshi Morishima

Respect Is Earned, 5/12/07 Nigel McGuinness & KENTA vs Bryan Danielson & Takeshi Morishima

Driven, 6/23/07 Nigel McGuinness vs Bryan Danielson

Live In Tokyo, 7/16/07 Nigel McGuinness vs Takeshi Morishima

Undeniable, 10/6/07 Nigel McGuinness vs Takeshi Morishima

Rising Above, 12/29/07 Nigel McGuinness vs Austin Aries

6th Anniversary Show, 2/23/08 Nigel McGuinness vs Bryan Danielson

Take No Prisoners, 3/16/08 Nigel McGuinness vs Tyler Black

Supercard of Honor III, 3/29/08 Nigel McGuinness vs Austin Aries

Northern Navigation, 7/25/08 Nigel McGuinness vs Kevin Steen

New Horizons, 7/26/08 Nigel McGuinness vs Claudio Castagnoli

Age of Insanity, 8/15/08 Nigel McGuinness vs El Generico

Driven 2008, 9/19/08 Nigel McGuinness vs Roderick Strong

Rising Above 2008, 11/22/08 Nigel McGuinness vs Bryan Danielson

Final Battle 2008, 12/27/08 Nigel McGuinness vs Naomichi Marufuji

Full Circle, 1/16/09 Nigel McGuinness vs Tyler Black

Injustice II, 1/17/09 Nigel McGuinness vs Tyler Black

7th Anniversary Show, 3/21/09 Nigel McGuinness vs KENTA

Supercard of Honor IV, 4/3/09 Nigel McGuinness vs Jerry Lynn

Final Countdown Tour: Boston, 9/25/09 Nigel McGuinness vs Roderick Strong

Glory By Honor VIII: The Final Countdown, 9/26/09 Nigel McGuinness vs Bryan Danielson

ROH Era of Honor Begins
ROH Round Robin Challenge
ROH Night of Appreciation
ROH Road to the Title
ROH Crowning a Champion
ROH Honor Invades Boston
ROH Unscripted
ROH All Star Extravaganza
ROH Scramble Madness
ROH Night of the Butcher
ROH Final Battle 2002 

Thanks if anybody replies.


----------



## KaijuFan

Keep rubbing it in smitlick -_-


----------



## Platt

Ricky. said:


> I'm getting my first Indy shows atm, and they're in the post as we speak. Don't suppose anybody could give me some ratings for the following?


Most will be covered in here http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/350622-official-dvd-star-ratings-thread.html

Where did you get that list of matches from btw?


----------



## Ricky..

Platt said:


> Most will be covered in here http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/350622-official-dvd-star-ratings-thread.html
> 
> Where did you get that list of matches from btw?


It's your Nigel in ROH comp but I got it off Cal since I was doing an order with him anyway.

Thanks btw


----------



## Meteora2004

smitlick said:


> LOL at anyone who didnt do 35% off waiting for the 4th July Sale
> 
> Also Supercard of Honor 5 is shipping as of today


I called the sale being a BxGx right after they extended the 35% off till Tuesday. For anyone disappointed, though, I'm positive that in a couple weeks ROH will have a "summer heat" sale or something like that with a nice % off.


----------



## Platt

Ricky. said:


> It's your Nigel in ROH comp but I got it off Cal since I was doing an order with him anyway.
> 
> Thanks btw


Me and Cal need to have words then :cussin:


----------



## Cleavage

Platt said:


> Anyone know where I can get some good images from the Steenerico feud need something I can use for cover art/menus on my new comp.


http://getlostphotography.smugmug.com/
or
http://www.rohwrestling.com/news/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/SteenGen1.jpg


----------



## Caponex75

http://slam.canoe.ca/Slam/Wrestling/home.html


----------



## smitlick

*Chikara - A World of Comforting Ilusions*

1. Dasher Hatfield & Sugar Dunkerton vs Vin Gerard & STIGMA
**1/4

2. Brodie Lee vs Green Ant
**
Brodie needs a manager.. pretty average promo

3. Sara Del Rey & Daizee Haze vs Hallowicked & Frightmare
**1/4

4. Ares & Claudio Castagnoli vs Chad & Brad Badd vs Player Uno & Player Dos vs Amasis & Ophidian
***1/4
The Badd Boys sort of talk like Tim from Home Improvement when he does the grunting noises. 

5. Gran Akuma vs Eddie Kingston
***

6. Lince Dorado, Pinkie Sanchez, Tim Donst & Tursas vs Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw, Helios & Equinox
***1/4-***1/2

*7. Campeonatos de Parejas*
Fire Ant & Soldier Ant vs Delirious & UltraMantis Black
***1/4

Some unusual/odd shit but i suppose thats Chikara for you... TBH it shows how a wrestling promotion can focus on wrestling and still aim everything at a family friendly audience.. Will be uploading Match 6 sometime soon.. Its ripped just need to find a few spare hours.​


----------



## FITZ

ROH Supercard of Honor

*Samoa Joe and Adam Pearce vs. 2 Hardcore Wrestlers* 
1/4*​The hardcore wrestlers got beat up in about a minute. Hardly a match.

*Shane Hagadorn vs. Flash Flanagan vs. Ricky Reyes vs. Delirious* 
*3/4​Average for the most part with some really bad looking stuff during the match as well. I usually like Ricky Reyes but some of his kicks were just embarrassing. Entertaining enough for the rest of the match I guess but nothing stood out at all, no real highlights that I can think of and I just watched the match a few minutes ago. 

*Alex Shelley and Jimmy Rave w/Prince Nana and Daizee Haze vs. Claudio Castagnoli and Jimmy Yang* 
***1/4​I was surprised at how much better I liked Yang's selling than any offense he got in. His offense was solid enough but he did a great job playing the face in peril. Claudio was fun to watch get his offense as well. I also have to say that Rave and Shelley were great at heeling it up. A very entertaining match that I was happy to see get plenty of time.

_First Blood Match:_
*Ace Steel vs. Chad Collyer* 
**​They punched each other in the head a lot. Throw in a few chair shots and some other lackluster hardcore spots and you have a very very average match. Simply put they just didn't do much. I'll give them credit for making me feel like they really did hate each other but that's really the only good thing I can say about the match. 

*AJ Stles and Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries and Jack Evans*
****​I really liked the feel of this match. I think it came off perfectly when you think about the rivalry that was going on. Sydal was in Generation Next along with Aries and Evans but he sort of went against them by teaming with Styles. You could tell that tensions were high but I never felt that everyone hated each other despite very looking anger and a lot of stiffness. I liked the teams as well as Aries and Styles got to play the roles of the big men in the match, something that we don't see from them all that often. 

It was an awesome match with a really fast pace that was just a blast to watch. Bombs being thrown by everyone and it really went with the fact that these guys just wanted to prove who was better. I was also happy with who scored the pin.


After this match there was a Christopher Daniels and Allison Danger promo and I never noticed how much she looks like Steve Corino.


*Do Fixer (Dragon Kid, Genki Horiguchi, & Ryo Saito) vs. Blood Generation CIMA, Naruki Doi, & Masato Yoshino)*
****1/2​It was amazing how quickly this went from a good match to some of the craziest and fastest stuff that I've ever seen. It was shaping up to be a really good six man tag match the heels playing their roles well and the faces doing all they could to survive. At some point though everyone just decided it was time to step it up about 27 notches and what followed has to be seen to be believed. 

I didn't even think people were capable of doing some of the things that I saw. As much as I loved everything that I saw I just can't give it the full 5* like I've seen a lot of people do. Not because the match wasn't entertaining and pure awesomeness but the ending was just spot after spot. It was still some of the coolest stuff I've seen and the match was so much fun to watch. I loved every second of it. 

*Lacey vs. Daizee Haze vs. Allison Danger vs. MsChif vs. Rain vs. Cheerleader Melissa *
**3/4​It was more of a, "Look what we can do" than any type of a structured match. It was a lot of fun but they just went all out from the beginning. I would have preferred if they had kept things slow for at least a few minutes and maybe allowed some of their characters to show a little bit more. Still a good enough match and it was nice to see some of the Shimmer girls on an ROH show. 

*Homicide vs. Mitch Franklin* 
1/4*​Squash alert. Nothing to this match other than Homicide beating up Franklin. The Cop Killer was pretty cool looking though. 

_Fight Without Honor:_
*Colt Cabana vs. Homicide *
*1/2​Colt came out after the match even though he was announced as being unable to wrestle due a concussion. This was more of a way to advance the Homicide/Colt feud but since there were so many other great matches on the card I was fine with it. Plus there is no better way to get the fans to hate someone than by having him destroy the home town hero. And Homicide did really try to kill Colt, the DDT that he hit on the side of a ladder was pretty brutal. 

*Adam Pearce vs. Necro Butcher* 
*1/4​Not really a match but they made a huge mess in the crowd and hit each other with chairs a lot. Unfortunately a lot of this took place in the crowd and it was hard to see. Fun enough I guess.

*Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Jacobs w/Lacey*
***1/4​Just look at the talent in the match. It's no surprise that it was good. You had the tensions getting worse with Jacobs and Lacey, the whole Code of Honor thing from Daniels and Joe just being a badass. Good stuff for the fairly limited time that it got. Very fun.

_ROH World Title Match:_ 
*Roderick Strong vs. Bryan Danielson(c)*
****3/4​I could say that I loved the way Danielson sold how he wanted to avoid chops from Strong early on but the fact that his chest was bleeding after 5 chops I think makes me think that he was under playing how much they really hurt. Strong chopping the ring post much later in the match was just terrifying. The sound his hand made against the steel made me think that something really bad most have happened to it. Danielson taunting Strong by telling him to tap out to a wrist lock really made me want to see him get his ass kicked.

There wasn't anything about this match that I didn't like. For a 50+ minute match they kept a great pace. They also had the emotion captured perfectly as well. You could tell that they really didn't like each other and the intensity at which they wrestled was perfect. 

And I loved the ending to the match. For what seemed like a really long time you just knew that Danielson had the match won but Strong would not quit. He finally started to make his comeback and just when the crowd was convinced that he might actually walk out with the title as he had the Strong Hold locked in, Danielson scores a pinfall with a roll up. 

This was one of the best ROH matches I've seen. It was everything that a wrestling match is supposed to be. 


Just a fantastic show all around. 2 classic matches and the Styles/Sydal Aries/Evans was pretty close to one as well. Certainly a must own.


----------



## Meteora2004

ROH never fails when it comes to shipping; my 35% off order (Big Bang, BFSE2 and SCOHV) shipped late Thursday and got here this morning. On a side note, the only thing I don't like about the cover for SCOHV is how dark the text on the back is.


----------



## Tarfu

Meteora2004 said:


> On a side note, the only thing I don't like about the cover for SCOHV is how dark the text on the back is.


Ahhhh shit. I knew that would probably happen when printed. Is it still readable?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

He's right. On the actual disc cover, the red is the same tint as on the ROH logo. But on the match listing, it isn't red, it's maroon.


----------



## Meteora2004

Tarfu said:


> Ahhhh shit. I knew that would probably happen when printed. Is it still readable?


Yeah, it is.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Gold Rush*

1. Rhett Titus vs Rasche Brown
**

2. Tyson Dux vs Kenny King
**1/4

3. Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs Player Dos & Pee Wee
**3/4
Who the fuck is Pee Wee?

4. Austin Aries vs Petey Williams
***

5. The House of Truth vs Colt Cabana & El Generico
***

6. Roderick Strong vs Kenny Omega
***1/4

7. Chris Hero & The American Wolves vs The Briscoe Brothers & Tyler Black
***3/4

The main event was surprisingly longer than expected and good but the rest was pretty dull and very double feature like.
​
Also i finished the Wrestling Observer Shoot with Abdullah The Butcher... Pretty shit tbh.. Not a big fan of Abdullah (like his matches) but he just comes across like a dickhead..


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Epic Encounter III*

*1. Preliminary Match - Gauntlet Match*
Bobby Dempsey vs Rahim Ali vs RJ City vs Hornet vs Kevin Nemesis vs Lou Creck vs Danny Duggan
*1/2
It might be Nick Nemesis according to some results i read but it sure sounded like Kevin when it was announced... Also not 100% on the Lou bloke as all i know is that it was definitely Lou something and that he had blue furry boots and red bull logos on his tights.

2. House of Truth vs The Flatliners
**1/4
About time they give the HOT a win

3. Kevin Steen vs Player Dos
***

*4. ROH TV Title Match*
Eddie Edwards vs Petey Williams
***

5. Austin Aries, Kenny King, Rhett Titus & Adam Pearce vs Tyler Black, Tyson Dux, Jay Briscoe & Rasche Brown
***1/4
Worst surprise partner possible... 

6. Steve Corino vs Colt Cabana
**3/4

7. El Generico vs Chris Hero
***1/2

8. Davey Richards vs Kenny Omega
****1/4

Ok show with a great main considering there was problems at the border for Strong & Mark Briscoe changing the card a little..




*Chikara - Wit, Verve and a Bit o'Nerve*

1. Daizee Haze & Sara Del Rey vs Ice Cream Jr & El Hijo Del Ice Cream
**1/4
Debut show for the Ice Creams in 2010.. Fun match despite the rating

2. Tursas vs Green Ant
*3/4
SQUASH

3. STIGMA & Vin Gerard vs Amasis & Ophidian
***
Why is there a weird looking homeless man sitting front row? Also a Face turn for the UnStable?

4. Lince Dorado vs Equinox
***1/4

*5. Losers Leave Town*
Chad & Brad Badd vs Jagged & Shane Matthews
N/R
Wasn't a match just a way to kill off the Badd Boys gimmick and upgrade themselves from 2.0 to 3.0

*6. Young Lions Cup Match*
Tim Donst vs Dasher Hatfield
***1/2

7. Icarus, Gran Akuma, Crossbones & UltraMantis Black vs Hallowicked, Frightmare, Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw
***1/2-***3/4
*
8. Campeonatos de Parejas*
Fire Ant & Soldier Ant vs Ares & Claudio Castagnoli
***1/2-***3/4
Grow some hair = worst chant ever

Pretty good for a Chikara show match wise.. Probably the best up to this point.

Also dont ask for anything uploaded from Chikara cause some fuckhead felt the need to report the links i had posted..​


----------



## Corey

I had an entire review typed out for Supercard of Honor V, and then there was a database error. I don't care to retype it, so here's my ratings. If anyone wants some reasoning to something, just ask.

*ROH Supercard of Honor V​* 
The Briscoes vs. Kenny King & Rhett Titus - **3/4

Open Challenge: Erick Stevens vs. Grizzly Redwood - *3/4

SHIMMER Challenge: Amazing Kong vs. Sara Del Ray - ***

Non Title: TV Champion Eddie Edwards vs. Christopher Daniels - ***1/2

Austin Aries vs. Delirious - N/A

34th Street Deathmatch: Kevin Steen vs. Colt Cabana - ***3/4

ROH World Tag Team Title Match: The Kings of Wrestling(c) vs. The Motor City Machine Guns - ****1/4

ROH World Title Match: Tyler Black(c) vs. Roderick Strong - ****1/4

Overall: 8/10​ 
*ROH Man Up*

Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chris Hero vs. Naomichi Marufuji - ***3/4

Rocky Romero vs. Matt Cross - **1/2

Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards - ***1/2

Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens - ***1/2

*ROH World Title Match*
Takeshi Morishima(c) vs. Bryan Danielson - ***3/4

*ROH World Tag Team Title Ladder War*
The Briscoes(c) vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico - ****1/2

*Bonus Match*
Amazing Kong & Daizee Haze vs. Sar Del Ray & Lacey - ***1/4

Overall: 8.5/10


*ROH Rising Above 2008*

*ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
Kevin Steen & El Generico(c) vs. The Briscoes - **1/2

*SHIMMER Title Match*
MsChif(c) vs. Sara Del Ray - **1/4

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Silas Young vs. Sami Calihan vs. Alex Payne - **1/2

Roderick Strong, Ace Steele, & Brent Albright vs. Davey Richards, Chris Hero, & Go Shiozaki - N/A (I'll be honest with you, it got so sloppy and I hated that ref so much that I jst skipped it. I've heard it was fairly good though. haha)

*I Quit Match*
Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ****

*ROH World Title Match*
Nigel McGuinness(c) vs. Bryan Danielson - ****1/2

*Bonus Match*
Samoa Joe vs. Tyler Black - ***1/4 (pretty disappointed to be honest)

Overall: 7.5/10 (Last two matches really saved it)​


----------



## KingCrash

*wXw – The Best of Matt Sydal in Europe*


*wXw Back To The Roots V – 3/18/06 - wXw Lightweight Title*
Matt Sydal vs. Emil Sitoci - ***1/4

*IPW-UK Unfinished Business – 3/19/06*
Matt Sydal vs. Delirous vs. Ashley Reed vs. Paul Robinson - **3/4

*RoE Over The Top – 3/25/06*
Matt Sydal & Steve Douglas & Tengkwa vs. Mike Quackenbush & Delirious & Emil Sitoci - ***

*RoE Back In Krems – 3/26/06*
Matt Sydal vs. Jody Fleisch - ***

*wXw 16 Carat Gold 07 – 5/4/07*
Matt Sydal vs. Ryo Saito - ***1/4

*wXw 16 Carat Gold 07 – 5/5/07*
Matt Sydal vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***3/4

*wXw 16 Carat Gold 07 – 5/6/07*
Matt Sydal & Ryo Saito vs. Claudio Castagnoli & Emil Sitoci - ***1/2

OK best of considering Sydal might not have gone over to Europe enough for more matches, but you could just watch 16 Carat Gold 07 and watch all you need to from this.



*IWA-MS – A Taste Of Hardcore Sweetness*


Neil Diamond Cutter vs. Matt Cage - *

Markus Crane vs. Bucky Collins vs. Dan The Man vs. Kyle Threat vs. Danny Duggan - *1/2

Dixieland Destroyer vs. Trauma – DUD
_Who the hell though a fat guy in a confederate mask and overalls would be a good gimmick?_

Colt Cabana vs. Nick Brubaker - **

The Soul Touchaz vs. Sal Thomaselli & Egotistico Fantastico - **3/4

Tyler Black vs. Jonathan Gresham - ***
_I have no clue how this match was this good. Still weird to see Tyler with the ROH belt wrestle midget Jay Lethal in front of 30 or so people._

Ian Rotten & Necro Butcher vs. The Hooligans - *
_Necro's a shell of himself, Ian looks like he's about to die at any second and the Hooligans just suck. And Ian's son John Calvin on commentary just adds to the pain._

As bad as this show was, it's still one of the best they've had in awhile. Don't know if I'm going to make it through King Of The Deathmatches.​


----------



## lewieG

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I had an entire review typed out for Supercard of Honor V, and then there was a database error. I don't care to retype it, so here's my ratings. If anyone wants some reasoning to something, just ask.
> 
> *ROH Supercard of Honor V​*
> The Briscoes vs. Kenny King & Rhett Titus - **3/4
> 
> Open Challenge: Erick Stevens vs. Grizzly Redwood - *3/4
> 
> SHIMMER Challenge: Amazing Kong vs. Sara Del Ray - ***
> 
> Non Title: TV Champion Eddie Edwards vs. Christopher Daniels - ***1/2
> 
> Austin Aries vs. Delirious - N/A
> 
> 34th Street Deathmatch: Kevin Steen vs. Colt Cabana - ***3/4
> 
> ROH World Tag Team Title Match: The Kings of Wrestling(c) vs. The Motor City Machine Guns - ****1/4
> 
> ROH World Title Match: Tyler Black(c) vs. Roderick Strong - ****1/4
> 
> Overall: 8/10​


I'm interested in your thoughts on the two main events, the two title matches. Did KOW/MCMG live up to the hype?


----------



## Tarfu

Are there any SHIMMER best ofs available anywhere? Also, how are the first ten volumes?


----------



## Platt

No best of's they were producing one but it never got released due to their trouble with big vision. First ten aren't as good as the later one but there's still plenty worth watching with the Del Rey/Martinez series and the Melissa/Mschif matches.


----------



## Corey

lewieG said:


> I'm interested in your thoughts on the two main events, the two title matches. Did KOW/MCMG live up to the hype?


Oh yeah, it definitely lived up to the hype. The Machine Guns came out as disrespectful as ever, spitting at Hero and giving them the finger and shit. It just pissed the Kings off and they had these great spots where the Kings would just come out of nowhere and murder the Guns. And you know Sabin and Shelley are gonna be a well oiled mahcine hitting on all cylinders. I would've gone ****1/2 but I felt like the finish brought it down.

Tyler vs. Roddy I thought was an excellent match. Strong really carried Tyler throughout the match and was really in control through most of it. He looked as good as I've ever seen him and he was completely determined to win the title. I got really annoyed throughout it though because the crowd was so anti-Black, and it does nothing but hurt the match when you boo every move he hits. Many boos and chants of overrated but you gotta ignore it. It really looked like it was gonna be Strong's night.


----------



## Lost10

*TRIPLE SAVINGS SALE
*
This is a great time to stock your ROH DVD collection. Over 100 Ring of Honor DVD’s on sale for $10 each. Get them for as low as $8.50 each when you use the 15% off discount code listed below. General admission tickets for upcoming live events in Collinsville & Chicago are on sale for $10 each. Did we mention you can take an additional 15% Off your total order!

You can now purchase the following Ring of Honor DVD’s for only $10 each:

2002 Shows:
-Road To The Title 6/22/02 (One night tournament to determine the four men who will compete for the ROH Title)
-Unscripted 9/21/02 (Paul London vs. Michael Shane Street Fight, Low Ki vs. Xavier ROH World Title Match, One Night ROH Tag Team Title Tournament)
-Glory By Honor 10/5/02 (Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe Fight Without Honor, Christopher Daniels vs. Doug Williams)
-All Star Extravaganza 11/9/02 (Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles; Shinjiro Otani & Masato Tanaka vs. Steve Corino & Low Ki; Christopher Daniels, Donovan Morgan, & Samoa Joe vs. Low Ki, Doug Williams, & Homicide; Bryan Danielson vs. Paul London)
-Night of the Butcher 12/7/02 (Homicide & Abdullah the Butcher vs. The Carnage Crew, Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson)
-Final Battle 2002 (Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe vs. Steve Corino)

2003 Shows:
-Expect The Unexpected 3/15/03 (CM Punk vs. Raven; Christopher Daniels & Xavier vs. AJ Styles & The Amazing Red Tag Team Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Homicide vs. BJ Whitmer vs. EZ Money #1 Contender’s Match)
-Night of the Champions 3/22/03 (Xavier vs. Samoa Joe ROH Title Match, Low Ki vs. Jody Fleisch)
-Retribution: Round Robin Challenge II 4/26/03 (Paul London, Christopher Daniels, & THe Amazing Red battle in the second annual Round Robin Challenge tournament; CM Punk vs. Homicide; Samoa Joe vs. Doug Williams ROH Title Match)
-Night of the Grudges 6/14/03 (AJ Styles vs. Paul London, The Group vs. The Prophecy)
-Wrestlerave’ 03 6/28/05 (Homicide vs. Trent Acid Fight Without Honor; CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Raven & Christopher Daniels; Samoa Joe vs. Dan Maff ROH Title Match)
-Death Before Dishonor 7/19/03 (Paul London makes his final ROH appearance as he challenges Samoa Joe for the ROH World Title; Raven vs. CM Punk Dog Collar Match; Briscoes vs. AJ Styles & The Amazing Red; Jeff Hardy in ROH)
-Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 8/16/03 (Steve Corino vs. Homicide; CM Punk vs. Samoa Joe)
-Final Battle 2003 12/27/03 (The Great Muta & Arashi vs. Christopher Daniels & Dan Maff, Homicide vs. Satoshi Kojima, AJ Styles vs. Kaz Hayashi)

2004 Shows:
-At Our Best 3/13/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Jay Briscoe ROH World Title Cage Match; Scramble Cage II; CM Punk vs. AJ Styles with Ricky Steamboat at the guest referee)
-ROH Reborn Stage 1 4/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. CM Punk)
-Death Before Dishonor II Part 1 7/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide, Briscoes vs. Punk & Cabana two out of three falls)
-Glory By Honor III 9/11/04 (Mick Foley debuts,Punk vs. Aries, Danielson vs. Shelley)
-Weekend of Thunder Night 1 11/5/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jushin Liger; Austin Aries vs. CM Punk; Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. John Walters & Nigel McGuinness; Rocky Romero & Ricky Reyes vs. Jack Evans & Roderick Strong Tag Team Title Match)

2005 Shows:
-It All Begins 1/15/05 (Foley-Samoa Joe Confrontation, Danielson vs. Homicide, Aries first title defense)
-Trios Tournament 2005 3/5/05 (One night, six man tag team tournament)
-Back To Basics 3/12/05 (Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. CM Punk & Spanky)
-Best Of American Super Juniors Tournament 4/2/05 (Austin Aries vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, One Night Super Juniors Tournament, BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal for the vacant ROH Tag Titles)
-Stalemate 4/16/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide in a lumberjack match, Austin Aries vs. James Gibson ROH World Title Match)
-Manhattan Mayhem 5/7/05 (Homicide & Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal; Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley ROH World Title Match; CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave Dog Collar Match)
-Nowhere To Run 5/14/05 (CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave Steel Cage Match; Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match; Homicide vs. Doug Williams; Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs. Alex Shelley & Delirious; Nigel McGuinness vs. Colt Cabana)
-Future Is Now 6/12/05 (Austin Aries vs. Low Ki in a Non Sanctioned, Non Title Match; CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong, Homicide vs. James Gibson, Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness for the Pure Title)
-Sign of Dishonor 7/8/05 (CM Punk vs. Jay Lethal ROH World Title; Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana; AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave; Samoa Joe vs. James Gibson vs. Austin Aries vs. Homicide)
-Redemption 8/12/05 (CM Punk defends the ROH World Title against Christopher Daniels, James Gibson, & Samoa Joe in an elimination match; Matt Hardy vs. Homicide; Generation Next vs. The Embassy; Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal)
-Survival of the Fittest 2005 9/24/05 (Features 6 Man Survival of the Fittest Elimination Match)
-Joe vs. Kobashi 10/1/05 (Features the classic must see match featuring Samoa Joe vs. Kenta Kobashi)
-Unforgettable 10/2/05 (Kenta Kobashi & Homicide vs. Samoa Joe & Low Ki; Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Yang; James Gibson vs. Roderick Strong)
-Enter The Dragon 10/14/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match, Homicide & Low Ki vs. Steve Corino & Colt Cabana)
-Buffalo Stampede 10/15/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Steve Corino ROH World Title Match; Low Ki vs. Colt Cabana; Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe Pure Title Match; The Embassy vs. Generation Next NO DQ Six Man War)
-This Means War 10/29/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. AJ Styles, Curry Man vs. Jay Lethal)
-Showdown in Motown 11/4/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Sabin ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley, AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Abyss & Jimmy Rave, plus a Four Corner Survival with Christopher Daniels vs. Samoa Joe vs. Colt Cabana vs. Homicide)
-Steel Cage Warfare 12/3/05 (Generation Next vs. Embassy Steel Cage Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Rocky Romero ROH World Title Match; Steve Corino vs. Homicide; Samoa Joe vs. Jay Lethal)

2006 Shows:
-Tag Wars 2006 1/27/06 (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Bryan Danielson & Jay Lethal Tag Title Match; the semi-finals and finals of Trios Tournament 2006, Christopher Daniels vs. Low Ki)
-Dissension 1/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles ROH World Title Match; Aries & Strong vs. Jacobs & Whitmer ROH Tag Title Match; Daniels vs. Sydal; Low Ki vs. Jack Evans)
-Unscripted II 2/11/06 (CM Punk’s surprise return as he teams with Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave & Adam Pearce, Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries for the Pure Title)
-Fourth Anniversary Show 2/25/06 (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal ROH Tag Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave World Title Match)
-Arena Warfare 3/11/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Alex Shelley World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. Matt Sydal, Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana vs. Samoa Joe)
-Best in the World 3/25/06 (Bryan Danielson & Samoa Joe vs. KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji, Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs. The Briscoes, Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli, Christopher Daniels vs. Alex Shelley)
-Dragon Gate Challenge 3/30/06 (Generation Next vs. Blood Generation; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi; Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels, Homicide vs. Colt Cabana; Alex Shelley & Jimmy Rave vs. Bryan Danielson & Delirious)
-Better Than Our Best 4/1/06 (Homicide vs. Colt Cabana Chicago Street Fight; Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Naruki Doi & CIMA ROH World Tag Title Match; Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley, & Masato Yoshino vs. Dragon Kid, Genki Horiguchi, & Ryo Saito)
-Weekend of Champions Night 1 4/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Yang ROH World Title; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match, Nigel McGuinness vs. Christopher Daniels Pure Title Match)
-Weekend of Champions Night 2 4/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title vs. Pure Title; Aries & Strong vs. Rave & Shelley for the Tag Titles; Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal)
-How We Roll 5/12/06 (Bryan Danielson & Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage & Colt Cabana; Austin Aries vs. Jay Briscoe; Roderick Strong vs. Mark Briscoe)
-Destiny 6/3/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong ROH Tag Title Match; Christopher Daniels vs. BJ Whitmer)
-Throwdown 6/23/06 (KENTA vs. Roderick Strong; Bryan Danielson vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs ROH World Title Match; Necro Butcher vs. Adam Pearce; Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards vs. Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
-Chi Town Struggle 6/24/06 (KENTA vs. Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; ROH vs. CZW Six Man Tag War)
-Generation Now 7/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match, Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage, Generation Next’s Last Stand as Aries, Strong, Evans, & Sydal team up together for the final time)
-Time To Man Up 8/4/06 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. KENTA & Davey Richards; AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe; Bryan Danielson vs. Jack Evans)
-Unified 8/12/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuiness ROH World Title/Pure Title Unification Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. The Briscoes ROH World Tag Title Match; Doug Williams & Jody Fleisch vs. SUWA & Go Shiozaki; Davey Richards vs. Jimmy Rave)
-Anarchy In The UK 8/13/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Matt Sydal; BJ Whitmer vs. Go Shiozaki; Bryan Danielson vs. SUWA ROH World Title Match)
-Gut Check 8/26/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match; Briscoes vs. Homicide & Davey Richards)
-Survival of the Fittest 2006 10/6/06 (First round matches include: Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson, Christopher Daniels vs. Austin Aries, Briscoes vs. Homicide & Roderick Strong, Matt Sydal vs. Davey Richards, Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
-Motor City Madness 10/7/06 (Briscoes vs. Samoa Joe & Homicide STREET FIGHT; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match)
-Suffocation 10/27/06 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Steve Corino & Adam Pearce, Matt Sydal vs. Delirious, Jay Briscoe vs. Davey Richards, Austin Aries vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
-Honor Reclaims Boston 11/5/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. KENTA & Davey Richards Matt Sydal vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
-The Bitter End 11/4/06 (KENTA vs. Matt Sydal; Homicide vs. Steve Corino Fight Without Honor; Samoa Joe & Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson & Jimmy Rave)
-Black Friday Fallout 11/24/06 (Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. Davey Richards & Delirious, Samoa Joe vs. Jay Briscoe, Kings of Wrestling vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong World Tag Team Title Match, Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave, Mark Briscoe vs. Shingo)
-Dethroned 11/25/06 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe Falls Count Anywhere Elimination Street Fight; Davey Richards vs. Austin Aries; Chris Hero & Cladio Castagnoli vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal World Tag Team Title Match)
-Chicago Spectacular Night 1 12/8/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe ROH World Title Steel Cage Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Matt Sydal & Shingo Dragon Gate Rules; Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Homicide vs. Brent Albright)
-Chicago Spectacular Night 2 12/9/06 (Bryan Danielson, Jimmy Rave, Shingo, & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious, Colt Cabana, Nigel McGuinness, & BJ Whitmer Eight Man Elimintation Tag; Adam Pearce vs. Homicide Steel Cage Match; Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe; Davey Richards vs. Jay Briscoe)

2007 Shows:
-Fifth Year Festival: New York 2/16/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Samoa Joe; Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave ROH World Title Match; Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong World Tag Team Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness & Colt Cabana)
-Fifth Year Festival: Dayton 2/23/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. BJ Whitmer ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards; Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries Dragon Gate Open The Brave Gate Championship; Homicide vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jay Briscoe)
-Fifth Year Festival: Chicago 2/24/07 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. ROH World Champion Takeshi Morishima & Nigel McGuinness; Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs Windy City Death Match; Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. The Briscoes Tag Title Match; Austin Aries & Matt Cross vs. Roderick Strong & Davey Richards)
-Fifth Year Festival: Finale 3/4/07 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide; Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Rave Fight Without Honor, BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs Falls Count Anywhere, Doi & Shingo vs. Davey Richards & Roderick Strong, Briscoe vs. Briscoe)
-This Means War II 4/13/07 (ROH World Champion Takeshi Morishima & Chris Hero vs. Doug Williams & Nigel McGuinness, No Remorse Corps vs. The Resilience Six Man Elimination Match, Homicide vs. Brent Albright, Jay Briscoe vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
-Fighting Spirit 4/14/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong & Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans & Delirious, Doug Williams vs. Colt Cabana, El Generico & Kevin Steen vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe)
-The Battle of St. Paul 4/27/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels FIP World Title; Colt Cabana & Homicide vs. Brent Albright & Adam Pearce Anything Goes Match; Rocky Romero vs. Jack Evans vs. Delirious vs. Erick Stevens)
-Reborn Again 5/11/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe defend the Tag Titles against Takeshi Morishima & BJ Whitmer, Delirious vs. KENTA, Matt Sydal vs. Naomichi Marufuji, Bryan Danielson makes his return to Ring of Honor, The Resilience vs. No Remorse Corps)
-Respect Is Earned 5/12/07 (Ring of Honor’s 1st PPV; Bryan Danielson & Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness & KENTA; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Matt Sydal & Claudio Castagnoli World Tag Team Title Match; Rocky Romero vs. Naomichi Marufuji; Delirious vs. Roderick Strong)
-Domination 6/9/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Hero & Castagnoli for the Tag Titles 2/3 Falls; Delirious vs. Rocky Romero; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw)
-Live In Osaka 7/17/07 (CIMA, Naomichi Marufuji, & Bryan Danielson vs. Masaaki Mochizuki, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero; Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe vs. SHINGO & Susumu Yokosuka World Tag Team Title Match; Ryo Saito, Matt Sydal, & Dragon Kid vs. Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, & Delirious; Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans)
-Race To The Top Tournament Night 1 7/27/07 (Eight first round tournament matches; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness & Bryan Danielson World Tag Team Title Match)
-Race To The Top Tournament Night 2 7/28/07 (Feaures the Quarter-finals, Semi-finals, and Finals of the Race To The Top Tournament. Also, Bryan Danielson, Austin Aries, Matt Sydal, & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness, Roderick Strong, Delirious, & Jay Briscoe in the $10,000 Tag Team Challenge)
-Death Before Dishonor V Night 2 8/11/07 (No Remorse Corps vs. Resilience Philly Street Fight; Takeshi Morishima vs. Brent Albright ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Mike Quackenbush; Mark Briscoe vs. El Generico; Jay Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen)
-Caged Rage 8/24/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico World Tag Title Steel Cage; Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans Steel Cage Match; Takeshi Morishima vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. PAC)
-Manhattan Mayhem II 8/25/09 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico for the World Tag Titles 2/3 Falls; Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans)
-Motor City Madness 2007 9/14/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Austin Aries & Matt Cross for the Tag Titles; Takeshi Morishima defends the World Title vs. the winner of a Four Corner Survival with Delirious vs. Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens vs. Kevin Steen; El Generico vs. Naomichi Marufuji)
-Undeniable 10/6/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match; Briscoes vs. Davey Richards & Rocky Romero Tag Title Match; Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong; Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Her)
-Survival of the Fittest 2007 10/19/07 (First Round Match include: Brent Albright vs. Roderick Strong; Chris Hero vs. Karl Anderson; Rocky Romero vs. TJ Perkins; Delirious vs. Austin Aries; Human Tornado vs. Shane Hagadorn vs. Tony Kozina; Davey Richards vs. Claudio Castagnoli; Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson; plus Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs & The Necro Butcher)
-Glory By Honor VI Night 1 11/2/07 (Mitsuharu Misawa & KENTA vs. Takeshi Morishima & Naomichi Marufuji; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries Best of Three Series; Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong & Rocky Romero Tag Title Match)
-Reckless Abandon 11/30/07 (The Briscoes vs. Evans & Ruckus vs. Jacobs & Black vs. Albright & Whitmer Scramble Tag Match; Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries 30 Min. Ironman Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Necro Butcher; Delirious vs. Adam Pearce Falls Count Anywhere Match)
-Unscripted III 12/1/07 ( Jay & Mark Briscoe team with Erick Stevens against The No Remorse Corps; Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries)
-Final Battle 2007 12/30/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black World Tag Team Title Match; Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Chris Hero Four Way Elimination Match; Naomichi Marufuji vs. Davey Richards; Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens FIP Title Match)

2008 Shows:
-Transform 1/12/08 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Necro Butcher & Tyler Black Street Fight; Erick Stevens vs. Bryan Danielson FIP Heavyweight Title Match; Brent Albright vs. Kevin Steen; Austin Aries vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
-Breakout 1/25/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero ROH Title Cage Maych; Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black; Erick Stevens vs. Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards FIP Title Match; No Remorse Corps vs. Age of the Fall)
-Without Remorse 1/26/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match; Claudio Castagnoli vs. El Generico; Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. BJ Whitmer & Brent Albright vs. Rocky Romero & Davey Richards vs. Qualifying Match Winner World Tag Team Title Ultimate Endurance Match; Adam Pearce vs. Delirious Dog Collar Match)
-Eye of the Storm 2/22/08 (#1 Contender’s Tournament featuring Bryan Danielson, Rocky Romero, Kevin Steen, Delirious, Go Shiozaki, Necro Butcher, Austin Aries, & El Generico)
-Take No Prisoners 3/16/08 (Nigel McGuinness defends the ROH World Title against the winner of a Four Corner Survival; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries; Briscoes vs. Age of the Fall in a Street Fight)
-Bedlam in Beantown 4/11/08 (Necro Butcher vs. Kevin Steen Boston Massacre Match; Nigel McGuinness vs. Four Corner Survival Winner ROH World Title Match; Davey Richards vs. Kota Ibushi)
-Injustice 4/12/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen ROH World Title Match; Davey Richards & Rocky Romero vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe Tag Title Match; Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kota Ibushi; Necro Butcher vs. Roderick Strong No DQ Match)
-Tag Wars 2008 4/18/08 (The Age of the Fall of Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. The Motor City Machine Guns of Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Austin Aries & Kota Ibushi; Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico)
-Return Engagement 4/19/08 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The Motor City Machine Guns; Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen ROH World Title Match; Kota Ibushi vs. El Generico)
-A New Level 5/10/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli ROH World Title Match; Jay Briscoe & Austin Aries vs. TYler Black & Jimmy Jacobs World Tag Team Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Naomichi Marufuji; Takeshi Morishima vs. Necro Butcher)
-Up For Grabs 6/6/08 (ROH World Tag Title Tournament featuring The Age of The Fall, The Vulture Squad, The Hangmen 3, Steen & Generico, Nigel McGuinness & Go Shiozaki, The No Remorse Corps, Delirious & Pelle Primeau, and Austin Aries & Bryan Danielson)
-Respect Is Earned II 6/7/08 (Age of the Fall vs. Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries World Tag Title Match; Nigel McGuinness vs. Go Shiozaki ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens Fight Without Honor)
-Battle For Supremacy 6/27/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Adam Pearce ROH Title vs. NWA Title Match; Necro Butcher vs. Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Erick Stevens; Roderick Strong vs. Chris Hero)
-Northern Navigation 7/25/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen ROH World Title Match; Age of the Fall vs. Jay Briscoe & Austin Aries No DQ Match; Naomichi Marufuji vs. Roderick Strong; Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
-Age of Insanity 8/15/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. El Generico for the ROH World Title; Roderick Strong & Brent Albright vs. Chris Hero & Go Shiozaki; Briscoes vs. Age of the Fall; Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black)
-Night of the Butcher II 8/16/08 (Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries; The Necro Butcher vs. Jimmy Jacobs NO DQ Match; Tyler Black vs. El Generico; Brent Albright vs. Go Shiozaki NWA Title Match)
-The Tokyo Summit 9/13/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Jacobs ROH World Title Match; Kensuke Sasaki vs. Roderick Strong; KENTA & Kota Ibushi vs. Naomichi Marufuji & Katsuhiko Nakajima; Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs. Bryan Danielson GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title Match)
-Glory By Honor VII 9/20/08 (Steel Cage Warfare with The Briscoes & Austin Aries vs. The Age of the Fall vs. Necro Butcher; Nigel McGuinness vs. El Generico ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima GHC Jr. Title Match)
-Return of the 187 10/24/08 (LAX vs. Kevin Steen & El Genericovs. Age of the Fall vs. Sweet N Sour Inc. 30 minute Iron Team Match; Go Shiozaki vs. Austin Aries; Mark Briscoe vs. The Necro Butcher vs. Delirious)
-The French Connection 11/7/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Go Shiozaki vs. Kevin Steen vs. El Generico ROH World Title Batlle of Champions Elimination Match; Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black; Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards)
-Escalation 11/21/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries Non Title Three Way Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious World Tag Title Match)
-Rising Above 2008 11/22/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title; Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs I-Quit Match; Samoa Joe vs. Tyler Black; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe Tag Team Title Match)
-Wrestling At The Gateway 12/5/08 (Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Bryan Danielson & Jerry Lynn; Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black; Necro Butcher & Ace Steel vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious)
-Southern Hostility 12/6/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Jerry Lynn ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli NO DQ Match; Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. The Necro Butcher & Austin Aries; Brent Albright & Erick Stevens vs. Sweet N Sour Inc)

2009 Shows:
-Full Circle 1/16/09 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black; Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Jerry Lynn vs. Austin Aries; Jay Briscoe & Roderick Strong vs. The American Wolves; Delirious vs. The Necro Butcher)
-Injustice II 1/17/09 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Jerry Lynn; Roderick Strong & Erick Stevens vs. The American Wolves Lumberjack Strap Match; Austin Aries vs. Jay Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs)
-Motor City Madness 2009 1/30/09 (Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The American Wolves World Tag Title Match; Nigel McGuinness vs. Jay Briscoe; Tyler Black vs. Jerry Lynn; Brent Albright vs. Claudio Castagnoli; Bryan Danielson vs. Rhett Titus)
-Caged Collision 1/31/09 (10 Man Steel Cage War featuring Brent Albright, Roderick Strong, Jay Briscoe, Erick Stevens, & Ace Steel vs. Sweet N’ Sour Incorporated; Nigel McGuinness vs. El Generico ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black)
-Proving Ground 2009 Night 1 2/6/09 (Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Dark City Fight Club, Nigel McGuinness vs. Brent Albright; Bryan Danielson & Jerry Lynn vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious; Necro Butcher vs. Austin Aries)
-Proving Ground 2009 Night 2 2/7/09 (Bryan Danielson vs. El Generico; Nigel McGuinness vs. D-Lo Brown ROH World Title Match; Tyler Black & Necro Butcher vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious, Davey Richards vs. Kevin Steen)
-Eliminating The Competition 2/27/09 (World Champion Nigel McGuinness defends his title against Tyler Black, Jimmy Jacobs, & Jerry Lynn in an Elimination Match; Necro Butcher vs. Brodie Lee in an Anything Goes Street Fight; Chris Hero & Eddie Edwards vs. Jay Briscoe & Kevin Steen)
-Stylin’ & Profilin’ 3/13/09 (“Nature Boy” Ric Flair makes his Ring of Honor debut; Nigel McGuinness vs. Brent Albright ROH World Title Match; Tyler Black & Jerry Lynn vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious; Bryan Danielson vs. Bison Smith; Wolves & Hero vs. Steen, Generico, & Dempsey)
-Insanity Unleashed 3/14/09 (Nigel McGuinness & Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black & Jerry Lynn; The American Wolves vs. Roderick Strong & Brent Albright; Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious No DQ Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Kenny Omega vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
-Steel City Clash 3/20/09 (KENTA & El Generico vs. Nigel McGuinness & Davey Richards; Tyler Black & Necro Butcher vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Brodie Lee Falls Count Anywhere Match; Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Mike Quackenbush)
-Double Feature II 4/17/09 & 4/18/09 (American Wolves vs. Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black World Tag Team Title Match; Kevin Steen, El Generico, & Bryan Danielson vs. The American Wolves & Sylvain Grenier; Jay Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong; Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious Street Fight; Tyler Black vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Jay Briscoe vs. Kenny Omega Four Corner Survival)
-A Cut Above 4/24/09 (Jerry Lynn vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match; Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards; Bryan Danielson vs. Eddie Edwards; Chris Hero vs. Colt Cabana; Kevin Steen & Jay Briscoe vs. The Dark City Fight Club)
-The Homecoming II 4/25/09 (Jerry Lynn vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen & Jay Briscoe World Tag Title Match 2/3 Falls; Tyler Black vs. Chris Hero)
-Never Say Die 5/8/09 (Jerry Lynn vs. Chris Hero ROH World Title Match; Kevin Steen vs. Davey Richards in an Anything Goes Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Sonjay Dutt vs. Eddie Edwards; Jay Briscoe vs. The Necro Butcher)
-Validation 5/9/09 (The American Wolves vs. Bryan Danielson & Kevin Steen World Tag Team Title Match; Jerry Lynn vs. Jay Briscoe ROH World Title Match; Joey Ryan vs. Colt Cabana; Chris Hero vs. Sonjay Dutt)
-Contention 6/12/09 (Jerry Lynn vs. Tyler Black; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The Young Bucks; Davey Richards vs. Jay Briscoe; Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Eddie Edwards vs. D-Lo Brown; Bryan Danielson vs. Kenny King)
-Manhattan Mayhem III 6/13/09 (Jerry Lynn vs. Austin Aries World Title Match; American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico Tag Title Submissions Match; Tyler Black vs. Jimmy Jacobs in a First Blood Match)
-Violent Tendencies 6/26/09 (Tyler Black vs. Jimmy Jacobs Steel Cage Match; American Wolves vs. KENTA & Roderick Strong Tag Title Match; Claudio Castagnoli vs. Nigel McGuinness)
-End Of An Age 6/27/09 (KENTA vs. Tyler Black; Austin Aries vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match; American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico; Joey Ryan & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright & Colt Cababa in a Chicago Street Fight)

GENERAL ADMISSION TICKETS- ONLY $10 EACH

You can now purchase general admission tickets for the following events for only $10 each:

-Collinsville, IL 7/23/10
-Chicago Ridge, IL 7/24/10

TAKE 15% OFF YOUR ORDER- NO MINIMUM PURCHASE!!!

This sale includes all DVD’s tickets, & apparel. Besides ROH DVD’s you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.

To redeem your 15% Off Coupon please follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2. Enter the coupon code: july15 into the box marked Discount Code when you are going through the checkout process. You MUST then hit the “submit” button to the right of the code in order to attach the discount to the order.

Offer ends Friday, July 9th at 9 AM EST!!! Shipping costs are not discountable. DVD Subscription Packages, Terry Funk Autograph Tickets, & live event tickets for “The Bluegrass Brawl” on July 22nd in Louisville are not included in the sale. No adjustment to prior purchases or previously placed orders. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com and will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.


----------



## Corey

Highspots is the shit. I just made an order for the Lucky 7 DVD Grab Bag, which is only $29.99, and with their 4th of July thing they got goin on, I got The Best of Matt Sydal in IWA Mid-South for free, which is 5 discs. 40 bucks and I'm getting at the very least, 12 discs of wrestling.


----------



## FITZ

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Oh yeah, it definitely lived up to the hype. The Machine Guns came out as disrespectful as ever, spitting at Hero and giving them the finger and shit. It just pissed the Kings off and they had these great spots where the Kings would just come out of nowhere and murder the Guns. And you know Sabin and Shelley are gonna be a well oiled mahcine hitting on all cylinders. I would've gone ****1/2 but I felt like the finish brought it down.
> 
> Tyler vs. Roddy I thought was an excellent match. Strong really carried Tyler throughout the match and was really in control through most of it. He looked as good as I've ever seen him and he was completely determined to win the title. I got really annoyed throughout it though because the crowd was so anti-Black, and it does nothing but hurt the match when you boo every move he hits. Many boos and chants of overrated but you gotta ignore it. It really looked like it was gonna be Strong's night.


Guns/Kings was pretty amazing. I love how well their characters came across in the match. 

I really didn't like the "overrated" chants at Black, nor did I take part in them, you have to understand why the crowd was like that. Strong has had so many title shots and always comes up short. There was no way that Black was going to get any support during the match over Strong. And, if I recall correctly, the crowd was at the very least respectful towards him after the match.


----------



## Corey

*ROH - Best In The World (KOCH Release)*

Samoa Joe vs. Kenta Kobashi - *****

AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi - ***1/2

KENTA vs. Autin Aries - ****1/4

Samoa Joe vs. Kikutaro w/ Mick Foley - N/A (can't rate the match but it was certainly a fun addition to the set)

*ROH World Title Match*
Bryan Danielson(c) vs. Lance Storm - ***1/2 (this wasn't as good as I remember it from 3 years ago... maybe it's just me)

CM Punk vs. Terry Funk - *1/2 (absolutely awful. how many times can you apply the figure four?)

*ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
The Briscoes(c) vs. Naruki Doi & Shingo - ****

*Race To The Top Tournament Finals*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. El Generico - ****

*ROH World Title Match*
Takeshi Morishima(c) vs. Nigel McGuinness - ***3/4

Overall: 8.5/10

Probably the 2nd best KOCH release behind Bloodstained Honor. It actually could've been a lot better but with all the material they had and with what they chose I have no problem with it. Could've done without Punk/Funk though.​


----------



## jawbreaker

Punk/Funk was better on the original release because you had Punk on commentary the whole show talking about how he was going to cripple Funk and go after his knees. And then he did, and then he looked like a piece of shit. Which was the idea. I can see how that wouldn't come across on a compilation DVD though.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah agreed with Jawbreaker. It was more of a storyline progression match than a great one off match. Aside from Funk & Punk's obvious name value I was a little surprised it made the set as well. And Joe vs Kobashi with commentary just felt wrong.


----------



## Legend

*ROH Pick Your Poison*

Sami Callihan vs. Metal Master **

Necro Butcher & Rasche Brown vs. Erick Stevens & Shawn Daivari - **

_Pick 6 Series_
(3) Chris Hero vs. Petey Williams ***1/4

The American Wolves vs. The Dark City Fight Club ***3/4

Austin Aries & Rhett Titus vs. The House of Truth **3/4

El Generico vs. Roderick Strong ****

Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & Steve Corino ***

_ROH World Championship_
Tyler Black vs. Kenny King ***3/4


*ROH Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 2*

“Skullkrusher” Rasche Brown vs. Sami Callihan **1/4

Dark City Fight Club vs. The Bravado Brothers *1/2

Eddie Edwards vs. The Metal Master **3/4

The House of Truth vs. Erick Stevens & Shawn Daivari **

_Pick 6 Series_
(4) Davey Richards vs. (1) Roderick Strong ****1/4
_I could seriously watch these two brutalise one another all day long._

Petey Williams vs. Rhett Titus **1/2

The Briscoes vs. Austin Aries and Kenny King ***1/4

_ROH World Championship_
Tyler Black vs. Chris Hero ****+

_Chicago Street Fight_
Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs. Colt Cabana & El Generico ****1/2
_This was excellent. ROH haven't had a bloody brawl like this in ages. Corino and Cabana excelled here._


*ROH Civil Warfare*

_Ten Minute Hunt_
Eddie Edwards vs. Bobby Dempsey **

Jay Briscoe vs. Claudio Castagnoli ***

Mark Briscoe vs. Chris Hero **3/4

_Pick 6 Series_
(1) Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens ***3/4

_Pick 6 Series_
(5) Kenny King vs. Colt Cabana **1/2

_Pick 6 Series_
(2) Kevin Steen vs. Christopher Daniels ***1/2
_Well, that guy in the front row certainly has a story to tell :lmao_

Tyler Black & Delirious vs. Austin Aries & Rhett Titus ***


*ROH Supercard Of Honor V*

Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kenny King & Rhett Titus ***1/4

Erick Stevens vs. Grizzly Redwood *
_Went on far too long. Stevens should just be squashing guys like Grizzly._

_Shimmer Match_
Sara Del Rey vs. Amazing Kong ***

_Non-Title Match_
Eddie Edwards vs. Christopher Daniels ****

Austin Aries vs. Delirious N/A
_Despite the rating, this entire segment was a lot of fun. Aries' character is gold and works very well with Delirious'. A great addition to a card of quality wrestling action._

_34th Street Last Man Standing Death Match_
Kevin Steen vs. Colt Cabana ****1/4

_ROH World Tag Team Championship_
Kings Of Wrestling vs. Motor City Machine Guns ****1/2

_ROH World Championship_
Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong ****1/4+

*Both PYP and CW are enjoyable yet passable shows. There's nothing really on them outside of Strong/Generico, Black/King, Strong/Stevens and Daniels/Steen that are really worth going out of your way for to watch on their alone. As full shows though, they're both very fun and feature some good story line progression. BFSE has a great second half with a classic, bloody brawl, whereas SCoH is just great all over. If I hadn't just watched DBD I'd call it the show of the year, but it's certainly up there.*​


----------



## -Mystery-

It's just too fucking hot to leave the house and I got burnt like a mother fucker the other day so I watched DDT4 today (aka first indy show watched in forever).

-Bucks/Goodtime & LTP - Just an insane opener, perfect way to open the show. Fucking ridiculous. Never seen Goodtime before, but dude rules.
-London & Generico/Lost & Taylor - Just nonsense, but awesome nonsense. Forgot how fantastic Taylor is and London's hitting his stride again. Great stuff. 
-Cutlers/Strong & Taylor - Step down from the first 2 matches, lacked the spark the previous matches had. Cutlers were pretty sweet though for my first time seeing them.
-Briscoes/Kamikaze - Damn good fucking match. Tozawa is one crazy fuck, more energy than coke. Amazing how refreshing the Briscoes seemed after not watching them for several months. 

-Bucks/Cutlers - This shit was straight up bananas. Just crazy fucking action all over the place with some hot nearfalls. Their Guerilla Warfare match is gonna be fucking bonkers.
-Briscoes/Generico & London - Slightly underwhelming, but still good shit. Didn't mesh as well as I'd hope these two teams to. Definitely digging the story of the London & Generico team though.
-Hero/Bonham - Pretty fucking sweet stuff right here. Hero's pretty freaking awesome in the match with his 'fuck this young gun, I want my title shot' attitude. And you got Bonham not laying down and going strike for strike. Real good shit.

-Bucks/Generico & London - Holy fuck. Jesus fucking Christ. This was fucking awesome. These four dudes just bumping like fucking crazy men and Nick still working the match completely fucked from getting dropped on his dome. Just fucking unreal. One of the very best matches you're gonna see anywhere all year. Fuck.

Awesome show from top to bottom. I've gone ahead and downloaded the rest of the shows from this year cause this shit was so fucking dope.


----------



## jawbreaker

I started watching my first ROH show in like a month and a half yesterday for the exact same reason. Well, that and the fact that I'm completely broke, my car has no gas, and I have no job.

Anyway, I'm completely convinced that Chris Hero is the fucking man after watching his match with Petey Williams. I swear, that was the best Petey Williams match I have ever seen. Hero, more than pretty much any indy wrestler except Danielson, has this way of getting me invested in his matches, just by working slowly and making everything matter.


----------



## Nervosa

jawbreaker said:


> I started watching my first ROH show in like a month and a half yesterday for the exact same reason. Well, that and the fact that I'm completely broke, my car has no gas, and I have no job.
> 
> Anyway, I'm completely convinced that Chris Hero is the fucking man after watching his match with Petey Williams. I swear, that was the best Petey Williams match I have ever seen. Hero, more than pretty much any indy wrestler except Danielson, has this way of getting me invested in his matches, just by working slowly and making everything matter.


People laughed at me when I said this match was great live. As great as Hero is, I honestly think Petey has stepped it up big time since going indy. He really made the best out of terrible booking in his title program with Aries last year, and had a pretty quality match had it not been for (surprise) a terrible finish at Glory By Honor.


----------



## FITZ

Nervosa said:


> People laughed at me when I said this match was great live. As great as Hero is, I honestly think Petey has stepped it up big time since going indy. He really made the best out of terrible booking in his title program with Aries last year, and had a pretty quality match had it not been for (surprise) a terrible finish at Glory By Honor.


There is only one thing that I blame for that match not being all that good.


----------



## Meteora2004

TaylorFitz said:


> There is only one thing that I blame for that match not being all that good.


I very much prefer golden snack cakes.


----------



## FITZ

Meteora2004 said:


> I very much prefer golden snack cakes.


I do as well. Twinkies was an embarrassment to the NYC crowd while Golden Snack Cakes was part of a very funny segment.


----------



## KingCrash

*Chikara - Aniversario Elf*


The Future Is Now vs. F.I.S.T. vs. The Super Smash Brothers vs. 3.0 - ***1/2

Fire Ant vs. Lince Dorado - ***

Amasis vs. Vin Gerard - **3/4

Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw & The Throwbacks vs. B.D.K (Sara Del Ray, Pink Ant, Daizee Haze & Tursas) - ***1/4
_Solid 8-man, but a couple of notches below Zehn's very good 8 man main event._

*Young Lions Cup*
Soldier Ant vs. Tim Donst - ***

*Campeonatos de Parejas*
Incoherence (Hallowicked & Frightmare) vs. B.D.K. (Claudio Castagnoli & Ares) - ***3/4
_An example of the heel ref gimmick done right, though the B.D.K. beatdown and the easy pin afterwards is getting a little old._

Eddie Kingston vs. Tommy Dreamer - **3/4
_About what you'd expect from a Dreamer/Kingston match with a crap finish._



*ROH – Supercard Of Honor V*


Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The All Night Express (Rhett Titus/Kenny King) - **3/4

Erick Stevens vs. Grizzly Redwood - *
_Does anyone care about the Embassy anymore? And Stevens should be rolling through guys, not stuck with Grizzly and Balls Mahoney._

*SHIMMER Challenge Match*
Amazing Kong vs. Sara Del Ray - ***

Eddie Edwards vs. Christopher Daniels - ***1/2

Austin Aries vs. Delirious – N/A

*34th Street Deathmatch*
Kevin Steen vs.Colt Cabana - ****
_Another great brawl in the feud. And Colby Corino > John Calvin._

*ROH World Tag Team Titles*
The Kings Of Wrestling vs. The Motor City Machine Guns - ****1/2

*ROH World Title*
Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong - ****1/4​


----------



## jawbreaker

Nervosa said:


> People laughed at me when I said this match was great live. As great as Hero is, I honestly think Petey has stepped it up big time since going indy. He really made the best out of terrible booking in his title program with Aries last year, and had a pretty quality match had it not been for (surprise) a terrible finish at Glory By Honor.


Looking back, I honestly can't believe how badly that program was booked. I mean, the NYC title match was a mistake, anyone could have seen that weeks in advance, but there is no way it was a good idea to have Petey show he wasn't a one-trick pony by doing nothing meaningful but hit the Destroyer for three months and tease it at every possible opportunity.

I wasn't a big fan of the NYC match either, even before the bad finish. For one thing, the crowd sucked, for another, Petey hit what, three Destroyers, including one off the top rope? What purpose did that serve? And then, of course, the finish was terrible.

As far as judging Petey, I think I'm just going to start fresh with that Hero match, and ignore his time in TNA when he really was a one-trick pony (and booked as such), ignore everything he did in mid to l late 2009 in ROH because it was just so terribly booked. I've never really thought he was a bad wrestler, just really bland apart from the Destroyer. Maybe Hero was just a really good foil for him in that match, maybe not. I wouldn't mind seeing more to make up my mind.


----------



## FITZ

I don't think Aries/Williams was what ROH originally planned on doing for that show. If I recall Aries was booked against Danielson but because Nigel and Dragon were both leaving on the same night they had to shuffle around the card a lot to make it work. Aries didn't really have a viable challenger and since he was doing some feuding with Aries he was the only choice other than Roderick Strong, who ended up getting involved in the title picture soon enough.


----------



## lielie

So i watched my first full PWG show "Kurt Russell{Mania}" not reunion i guess myne was still the first few prints.It had a very different feel than other indies. The davey/steen match was very funny and I seen these 2 wrestle before many times. I have a question about the promotion, do they always skip the entrance's? When i watched the sells out one it made sense but on the full shows too? I guess they want to avoid selling 2 discs sets from 1 show.


----------



## FITZ

lielie said:


> So i watched my first full PWG show "Kurt Russell{Mania}" not reunion i guess myne was still the first few prints.It had a very different feel than other indies. The davey/steen match was very funny and I seen these 2 wrestle before many times. I have a question about the promotion, do they always skip the entrance's? When i watched the sells out one it made sense but on the full shows too? I guess they want to avoid selling 2 discs sets from 1 show.


It's Highspots (the company that produces the DVDs). They won't put the entrances on DVD because they don't own the rights to the music due to potential law suits. On Kurt RusselMania menu though they play a few entrances. RVD and Muta for sure and I can't remember the other ones.


----------



## lielie

Thanks for answering and yes in the menu they play mutas, ligers and rvd. The only entrances i wanted to see well expect rvd. I noticed it as soon as i pop the disc in but i quickly press play just so i wouldn't miss anything but w/e its a minor detail. I only started to wonder about the themes until i finish watching the whole show the wrestling was good enought for me to be distracted enough bout the skipped entrances.


----------



## jawbreaker

TaylorFitz said:


> I don't think Aries/Williams was what ROH originally planned on doing for that show. If I recall Aries was booked against Danielson but because Nigel and Dragon were both leaving on the same night they had to shuffle around the card a lot to make it work. Aries didn't really have a viable challenger and since he was doing some feuding with Aries he was the only choice other than Roderick Strong, who ended up getting involved in the title picture soon enough.


They should have gone with Strong, or just kept the original Danielson/Aries match, and saved Williams for St. Louis or Indianapolis, if not Detroit, Toronto, or Chicago.


----------



## seabs

*PWG DDT4 2010*

*Young Bucks vs Johnny Goodtime & Jerome LTP Robinson - PWG World Tag Team Championships*
_****
(Fucking insane and amazing. Dunno if others will love it this much but I adored it)_

*Paul London & El Generico vs Scott Lost & Chuck Taylor*
_***1/2_

*Roderick Strong & Ryan Taylor vs Cutler Brothers*
_**1/2_

*Briscoes vs YAMATO & Akira Tozawa*
_***1/2_

*Young Bucks vs Cutler Brothers - PWG World Tag Team Championships*
_***1/2
(LOVED that jerk who's always at ringside being made to look like an idiot)_

*Paul London & El Generico vs Briscoes*
_**3/4_

*Chris Hero vs Brandon Bonham*
_***1/2
(Never in a million years thought I'd actually rate a Bonham match this high. Both men bringing the intensity really made it great though)_

*Paul London & El Generico vs Young Bucks - PWG World Tag Team Championships*
_***3/4_

*Overall:*
_Actually suprised this show turned out this good but then again I shouldn't have doubted it given the unstoppable run PWG are currently on. The opener is one of my favourite Indy matches in years._​


----------



## Cleavage

*PWG – DDT4 2010*


PWG World Tag Team Titles
The Young Bucks vs. Johnny Goodtime & Jerome "LTP" Robinson - ***3/4

The Cutler Brothers vs. Roderick Strong & Ryan Taylor - **3/4

Scott Lost & Chuck Taylor vs. ¡Peligro Abejas! (El Generico & Paul London) - ***1/4

The Briscoe Brothers vs. KAMIKAZE (Akira Tozawa & YAMATO) - ***1/4

PWG World Tag Team Titles
The Young Bucks vs. The Cutler Brothers - ***1/2

The Briscoe Brothers vs. ¡Peligro Abejas! - **

Brandon Bonham vs. Chris Hero - ***3/4

DDT4 Finals/PWG World Tag Team Titles
The Young Bucks vs. ¡Peligro Abejas! - ****

*It was a pretty solid show, the opening match was awesome I also enjoyed it when the Buucks punked out that fan & I was super duper suprised at the Bonham/Hero match*​


----------



## Minoru Suzuki

Hi, everyone. I just wanted to know if there was a way other than the much-maligned rohvideos.com to obtain out of print ROH dvds. Bootlegs are definitely an option. Thanks!


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I can do bootlegs of some shows.


----------



## Devildude

PWG DDT4 2010:

1. The Young Bucks vs. Johnny Goodtime & Jerome "LTP" Robinson - ***1/2

2. Scott Lost & Chuck Taylor vs. El Generico & Paul London - **3/4

3. The Cutler Bros. vs. Roderick Strong & Ryan Taylor - ***

4. The Briscoe Bros. vs. Akira Tozawa & YAMATO - ***1/2

5. The Young Bucks vs. The Cutler Bros. - ***3/4

6. The Briscoe Bros. vs. El Generico & Paul London - ***1/4

7. Brandon Bonham vs. Chris Hero - ***3/4

8. The Young Bucks (c) vs El Generico & Paul London - ***3/4


----------



## Tarfu

Minoru Suzuki said:


> Hi, everyone. I just wanted to know if there was a way other than the much-maligned rohvideos.com to obtain out of print ROH dvds. Bootlegs are definitely an option. Thanks!


Try ebay. I just got myself an out of print DVD for $3.25 along with a bunch of other shows.


----------



## Lost10

*TAKE 40% OFF YOUR ORDER*

With summer heating up there is no better time to order some wrestling DVD’s, sit down on your couch in the air conditioning, and watch the latest wrestling action from Ring of Honor. Stock up on all of your wrestling needs, and save BIG doing it. You can now save 40% off your order on almost all items listed at ROHWrestling.com with no minimum purchase. This sale includes DVD’s, tickets, and apparel. Besides ROH DVD’s you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.

To redeem your 40% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: summer40 into the box marked Discount Code when you are going thru the checkout process. You must then hit the “submit” button to the right of the code in order to attach the discount to the order.

*The following items are NOT included in the sale: DVD Subscription Packages, Gift Certificates, Terry Funk Autograph tickets, and live event tickets for the “Bluegrass Brawl” on July 22nd in Louisville, and any preorder DVD’s.

Offer ends on Monday, July 12th at NOON EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. No adjustments to prior purchases or previously placed orders. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.


----------



## Meteora2004

Well, I called that, didn't I? Great sale but I likely won't order anything.


----------



## KingCrash

*Chikara - Aniversario Zehn*


Green Ant vs. Amasis - **

B.D.K. (Tursas & Daizee Haze) vs. The Throwbacks - **3/4

STIGMA vs. Ophidian - **

B.D.K. (Tim Donst & Lince Dorado) vs. Equinox & Helios - ***1/2

Pink Ant vs. Fire Ant - ***

Ares vs. UltraMantis Black - **

F.I.S.T & The Unstable vs. Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw & Incoherence - ****
​


----------



## Minoru Suzuki

superdupersonic said:


> I can do bootlegs of some shows.


I might have to take you up on that. I just got Honor Invades Boston on ebay, but they're asking for a lot for Crowning a Champion and the Best of the Rottweilers. Those are what I'm looking for. I am also interested in out of print PWG dvds--it's my favorite fed of all time. Gracias.



Tarfu said:


> Try ebay. I just got myself an out of print DVD for $3.25 along with a bunch of other shows.


Ha! Great signature picture! Excalibur's the man. I am looking for 2003 PWG bootlegs, if it's possible.


----------



## Platt

I can do bootlegs of all ROH shows and all bu 1 PWG shows.


----------



## FITZ

Platt said:


> I can do bootlegs of all ROH shows and all bu 1 PWG shows.


I do feel kind of bad that I was able to sell you that one show.


----------



## antoniomare007




----------



## KidRed

That's fantastic, should be a great tour.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™

God, i wish there were some American sellers on here.


----------



## Platt

I'll ship anywhere.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™

You would ship to California? Isn't that a buttload of money?


----------



## Platt

Not really all depends on the number of discs but around $5 for 10 discs would be my normal price.


----------



## will94

I bought stuff from Platt several times and the cost isn't all that expensive.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™

I PMed you Platt(;


----------



## Panic!

Any PWG DVD's, Platt?


----------



## FITZ

So I got my tickets today for DGUSA and I have a question to anyone that knows The Arena Well. Which section is section B? As in relation to the stage and that hard cam?


----------



## Platt

Panic! said:


> Any PWG DVD's, Platt?


Everything from the Debut Show to DDT4 2010 except Pimpin In High Places.


----------



## McQueen

Platt threw in an 8-Ball when I ordered some DVD's from him. :side:


----------



## brandeito

platt how much per dvd for your comps


----------



## smitlick

I'll back Platt here on his DVD Selling... On the one occasion i dealt with him, i was very pleased especially with the speed of shipping seeing as how im in Australia.. Plus i definitely wouldn't have bothered if the shipping prices were bad... Still a major reason why i dont bother with Highspots.


----------



## TheCobra333

TaylorFitz said:


> So I got my tickets today for DGUSA and I have a question to anyone that knows The Arena Well. Which section is section B? As in relation to the stage and that hard cam?


I also have a similar question, except I'm in Section D.


----------



## Meteora2004

I sat in Section D for Open the Freedom Gate and it was directly across from the hard cam, and if they keep the same setup then Section B will be facing away from the hard cam. Did you order your CHIKARA tickets yet, Taylor?


----------



## FITZ

Meteora2004 said:


> I sat in Section D for Open the Freedom Gate and it was directly across from the hard cam, and if they keep the same setup then Section B will be facing away from the hard cam. Did you order your CHIKARA tickets yet, Taylor?


Not yet, I'm a little short on cash at the moment but I should be able to order them soon. DGUSA selling out of 3rd row tickets really made things a little more difficult for me.


----------



## Platt

brandeito said:


> platt how much per dvd for your comps


$1.50 a disc plus shipping.


----------



## Corey

*JAPW Revolution*

Roderick Strong vs. Sonjay Dutt - ***1/2 (Excellent match. A great way to showcase both guys early in their career and a great way to open the show, unfortunately it would just go downhill from there...)

*JAPW Tag Team Title Match*
Slyk Wagner Brown & April Hunter(c) vs. The Dirty Rotten Scoundrels - *3/4 

The Outkast Killaz vs. Rush Margera & Corvis Fear - *1/2 (I wonder if they realize how awful their names are)

*2-on-1 Handicap Match*
Balls Mahoney vs. The Solution - *1/2

*JAPW Light Heavyweight Title Match*
Azrieal(c) vs. Jay Lethal vs. Jack Evans vs. The Insane Dragon(Izzy) - ** (The only reason I'm even going this high is because Lethal won and not those other flippy shits)

The Rock Superstar Kaos vs. Justice Pain - * (The crowd chanted "this match sucks!" The wrestler names keep getting better and better...)

Homicide vs. Teddy Hart - **1/4 (Anyone who hates Teddy, I suggest you see this match, because Homicide MURDERED him)

Christopher Daniels vs. Jerry Lynn - **1/2 (Pretty disappointing)

*Street Fight - JAPW Heavyweight Title Match*
Dan Maff(c) vs. Monsta Mack - **1/2

Overall: 5/10

This started out great, but quickly went nowhere. It was my first JAPW show, and I was kinda intrigued at the card but it was a letdown. They kept building this show as their biggest show ever and if it is, well... This just makes me appreciate ROH even more. Oh and I got this in my Highspots grab bag, so expect lots of reviews on the way.​


----------



## Groovemachine

*PWG DDT4 2010*

The Young Bucks vs Jerome 'LTP' Robinson & Johnny Goodtime - ***3/4
~ Really great action-packed opener. Some really sick kicks and head drops in this one as well as some fantastic near falls.

Scott Lost & Chuck Taylor vs Paul London & El Generico - ***1/4

The Cutler Bros. vs Roderick Strong & Ryan Taylor - **3/4
~ Taylor's got some nice kicks on him but seems a little generic. Fine match, just nothing special.

The Briscoes vs YAMATO & TOZAWA - ***1/4
~ Tozawa is GOLD. 

The Young Bucks vs The Cutler Bros. - ***1/2
~ This had some tremendous action in it and could have rated even higher but there were quite a few moves that didn't properly connect but were sold as if they did. Detracted quite a bit, the Cutlers in particular made it look more choreographed than I would have liked. Wow that was a smarky thing of me to say.

The Briscoes vs Paul London & El Generico - **3/4
~ Pretty good but the finish kinda came out of nowhere

Chris Hero vs Brandon Bonham - ***1/2

The Young Bucks vs Paul London & El Generico - ****
~ Shame about Nick's concussion which halted the match periodically, but this was awesome, made even better by the crowd. Knox's involvement sent them absolutely crazy!


*Overall: *

Really enjoyable from top to bottom, like most PWG shows from the past year its so easy to get through. Technically there's nothing 'must-see'; there's no MOTYC or anything particularly worth going out of your way to see. But as an overall card it is a heck of a lot of fun. Like I said, it's not a must-see, but there's no way you could be disappointed with the matches on offer here.​


----------



## smitlick

Jack Evans 187 said:


> *JAPW Revolution*
> 
> Roderick Strong vs. Sonjay Dutt - ***1/2 (Excellent match. A great way to showcase both guys early in their career and a great way to open the show, unfortunately it would just go downhill from there...)
> 
> *JAPW Tag Team Title Match*
> Slyk Wagner Brown & April Hunter(c) vs. The Dirty Rotten Scoundrels - *3/4
> 
> The Outkast Killaz vs. Rush Margera & Corvis Fear - *1/2 (I wonder if they realize how awful their names are)
> 
> *2-on-1 Handicap Match*
> Balls Mahoney vs. The Solution - *1/2
> 
> *JAPW Light Heavyweight Title Match*
> Azrieal(c) vs. Jay Lethal vs. Jack Evans vs. The Insane Dragon(Izzy) - ** (The only reason I'm even going this high is because Lethal won and not those other flippy shits)
> 
> The Rock Superstar Kaos vs. Justice Pain - * (The crowd chanted "this match sucks!" The wrestler names keep getting better and better...)
> 
> Homicide vs. Teddy Hart - **1/4 (Anyone who hates Teddy, I suggest you see this match, because Homicide MURDERED him)
> 
> Christopher Daniels vs. Jerry Lynn - **1/2 (Pretty disappointing)
> 
> *Street Fight - JAPW Heavyweight Title Match*
> Dan Maff(c) vs. Monsta Mack - **1/2
> 
> Overall: 5/10
> 
> This started out great, but quickly went nowhere. It was my first JAPW show, and I was kinda intrigued at the card but it was a letdown. They kept building this show as their biggest show ever and if it is, well... This just makes me appreciate ROH even more. Oh and I got this in my Highspots grab bag, so expect lots of reviews on the way.​


Japw seem to excel at putting on disappointing cards.


----------



## Corey

*NWA Florida - Jeff Peterson Memorial Cup 2004*

*First Round*
Petey Williams vs. Naphtali - **

Chris Hero vs. Matt Stryker - **1/2 (some really nice chain wrestling, Stryker looked good)

Roderick Strong vs. Sedrick Strong - **1/2 

Homicide vs. Black Tigers - **1/4

Alex Shelley vs. Jimmy Jacobs - **1/2

Justice vs. Jack Evans - *1/2 (I couldn't help but laugh when I saw what Justice looked like)

Puma vs. Mikey Tenderfoot - **3/4 (really surprised me how good this was, Tenderfoot was fairly impressive)

Teddy Hart vs. Azrieal - **1/2

*Second Round*
Homicide vs. Chris Hero - N/A (no match, Homicide drops out due to injury and Hero advances)

Alex Shelley vs. Roderick Strong - ***1/2

Petey Williams vs. Justice - ** (Justice has still shown me nothing, but I liked his attire much better this time around)

Teddy Hart vs. Mikey Tenderfoot - *** (good showing from both guys. Teddy injures both his eye and his arm in this one, so that means he drops out, and leads to...

*Finals - One Fall - Triple Threat*
Chris Hero vs. Roderick Strong vs. Justice - ***3/4 (Loved this match. Justice finally showed up and impressed, in my personal favorite attire from the shows. They started it out round robin style, with one guy sitting out and watching but then they just all got into it. Mixed all the guys in really well, exceeded my expectations)

Overall: 7/10

While the ratings might not show it, this was actually a pretty fun show. Shelley/Strong and the Finals were both great with many other solid matches. Nothing was awful, except maybe besides Justice/Jack, and they certainly did the best they could with the tourney with all the injuries. The commentary gets pretty ridiculous at times but it's fun. I'd say it's worth $5 at Highspots.​


----------



## ddog121

btw, what exactly did u get in the grab bag besides JAPW and NWA Florida.


----------



## Corey

New Jack: Hardcore
FIP In Full Force
All Japan Classics Vol. 9 (stuff from the mid 70s)
The Feud: Magnum vs. Nikita (documentary I don't really care about)
PWG After School Special

Plus the 2 shows I reviewed today.


----------



## smitlick

*Chikara - Dead Men Don't Laugh*

1. Order of the Neo-Solar Temple vs 3.0
**

2. Pinkie Sanchez vs Equinox
**3/4

3. STIGMA vs Dasher Hatfield
**1/2

4. Sara Del Rey, Daizee Haze & Tim Donst vs The Colony
**3/4
Chikara fans are not in anyway shape or form funny whatsoever..Its the one thing consistent with the Chikara events I've seen so far.. The crowd are incredibly not funny.

5. Vin Gerard vs Jigsaw
**3/4-***
*
6. PGW World Title *
Brendan Michael Thomas vs Frankie Arion
**1/2
Did BMT come out to a cover of the song Edge of Seventeen? Also PGW = Power & Glory Wrestling which seems to have folded.

7. F.I.S.T vs Osirian Portal
***1/4

8. Lince Dorado vs Eddie Kingston
**3/4

9. Claudio Castagnoli, Ares & Tursas vs Mike Quackenbush & Incoherence
***1/2

The Camera angle on the apron is the WORST FUCKING CAMERA ANGLE EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I've tried to get used to it but its just fucking shit..I suppose if your a huge Chikara fan you'll watch this but if your not maybe attempt to find the 6 Man Main Event and then avoid the rest like the plague.. Very average show. Completely understand the lack of any reviews for this show.​


----------



## McQueen

Jack Evans 187 said:


> New Jack: Hardcore
> FIP In Full Force
> *All Japan Classics Vol. 9 (stuff from the mid 70s)*
> The Feud: Magnum vs. Nikita (documentary I don't really care about)
> PWG After School Special
> 
> Plus the 2 shows I reviewed today.


Review this next and/or send it to my house.


----------



## Corey

McQueen said:


> Review this next and/or send it to my house.


Haha. Let me finish this PWG show and I'll get on it


----------



## McQueen

Alright then. Good to see you back by the way.


----------



## Corey

Thank you sir. I never had any free time with my job and school and the girlfriend. Now school's out of the picture.

Are any of the MLW shows worth anything?


----------



## brandeito

no all mlw shows lack everything a wrestling show needs example good matches,good commentary,unique stroylines,the only thing it did have was steve corino


----------



## FITZ

I have one MLW show on DVD and it was decent. Nothing that spectacular though. I wouldn't go out of my way to buy them though.

And I have to say that the Jeff Peterson Memorial Cup 2004 features some of the worst commentary I have ever heard. That one guy just drove me crazy.


----------



## McQueen

Nothing is worse than the guy from UWA Hardcore in Canada.


----------



## KingCrash

I don't know John Calvin from the recent IWA shows is pretty damn terrible. And when was that JAPW show, 04? You'd think they would have learned by now no one cares about Dan Maff.

*Dragon Gate USA: Uprising PPV*


Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Akira Tozawa - ***1/2

*No Disqualification*
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Jon Moxley - **3/4

Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw vs. Naruki Doi & Pac - ***3/4

Rip Impact vs. John Wave Brodie Lee killing two dudes – N/A

Cima & Dragon Kid vs. Yamato & Shingo - ****

*Open The Freedom Gate*
BxB Hulk vs. Masato Yoshino - ***1/2

Good show besides Jacobs/Moxley., and QuackSaw is one of the underrated teams today. Much better then the last ppv Mercury Rising.

​


----------



## Corey

Hahaha. I have to agree, the guy from the Memorial Cup was pretty awful and the UWA Hardcore guy is one of the worst out there.

*PWG After School Special*

*PWG Tag Team Title Match*
El Generico & Human Tornado(c) vs. Davey Richards & Super Dragon - ***3/4 (Definitely nothing wrong with opening with this. I liked the intensity but the whole Dragon slaughtering Tornado thing and picking him back up wasn't necesary)

Alex Shelley vs. TJ Perkins - *** (A good matchup but it really didn't need to go 20+ minutes. I'm not sure what was going on with the covers near the end...)

Disco Machine, Excalibur, & Ronin vs. Quicksilver, Hook Bomberry, & Top Gun Talwar - **1/4

Chris Hero vs. Joey Ryan - **1/2 (Again, this one REALLY didn't need to go 20+ minutes)

Scott Lost vs. Scorpio Sky - ***1/2 (Really enjoyed this. Both guys looked very impressive. Although I wasn't the biggest fan of the finish, it made sense to advance the feud)

*PWG Title Match*
Kevin Steen(c) vs. Chris Bosh - ***1/2 (Another lengthy matchup, but at least this one made sense. Bosh is more impressive than his looks show, and I hope that makes sense. Nice little twist on the ending)

Overall: 7/10

A very solid night of wrestling. With only 6 matches, they tried to really push the length of just about every one and it hurt a couple of them. Still some good stuff here though.​


----------



## lewieG

*ROH Aries vs Richards *

I was pumped to get this, it's been a year since I last bought an ROH DVD (Final Battle 08). First thing to say, and it's a problem: the commentary is far too loud. You can barely hear the crowd unless Hero and Prazak are silent. The crowd really helps me engage with the match and this harms some of the matches.

Briscoes vs House of Truth: ***
HOT really impressed me here, first time I've seen them. Good opener, full of action. And what is up with the weird fishnet stocking things Able wears?

Tyler Black vs Claudio Castagnoli: ***1/4
For a first time match, I would have expected it higher on the card and longer, but still a good match. Nice contrast of styles, and some very nice spots throughout. The Quakenbush backflip of Claudio's shoulders into the Pele was awesome, and the finish was nice too. The lack of crowd noise on the DVD was a problem here.

Joey Ryan/Erick Stevens vs Super Smash Bros: **3/4
Good little tag match here, SSB are a fun team to watch, and the Embassy gelled with them well. Nothing of major note, just a good undercard tag match.

Kenny Omega vs Katsuhiko Nakajima: ****
Now, we get interesting. Weird start, as they do about one chain sequence, and then start slapping each other, and then a german suplex from Nakajima, one of his biggest moves. Something different to start, a good idea but kinda odd too. Great action the whole way through, no complete thread to hold it together, Omega's leg selling was on/off, but the action throughout the match gets it to 4 stars. Very enjoyable match, hopefully Nakajima keeps coming back. The lack of crowd noise on the DVD hindered this match, and may have made it seem less impressive.

All Night Express vs Colt Cabana & Delirious AKA Cabanalirious: **3/4
Another fun tag, some great comedy early on, with some amusing Prazak commentary. ANX are a tremendous unit, very much in the mold of some 80's teams (obviously) but with a modern flavour. This match is another inoffensive, enjoyable midcard tag match, and it splits up the big matches on top of the card.

Roderick Strong vs Chris Hero: ***1/2
Again, the crowd noise factor is a problem here. A hell of a match, lots of stiff strikes and backbreakers of course, just what we wanted. Not much else to say, really, just a really great collection of strikes and a good pace set throughout. Very good uppercard match between two great wrestlers.

Young Bucks vs Steenerico: ****1/4
Absolutely phenomenal match here. I expected a good match, but not this good. Almost 20 minutes of flawless tag team wrestling, at a fast pace and with innovative and creative sequences. It's close to these two teams' awesome match at BOLA 09 Night 2 (4 and 1/2 stars plus). The final 5 minutes got me really excited, just nonstop action, with an awesome BRAINBUSTAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH~~~!!! to finish.

Austin Aries vs Davey Richards - ROH World Championship: *****
Now here's why we're all here. Aries. Versus. Richards. I won't say much about it, other than if you haven't seen this yet, you must see it ASAP. Incredible, flawless match. I was going to give it 4 and 3/4 stars, but then I felt bad about it, so I thought about it, and it deserves 5, because there's only one other match over 45 minutes long that I can remember that in which I never lost interest for a moment: Joe vs Punk 2, which I gave 5 to as well. This was captivating in every way, and is what wrestling was meant to be. Better than Davey vs Danielson (4 and 1/2), better than Davey vs Kenta (4 and 3/4), this is ROH's 2009 Match of the Year, in my opinion.

OVERALL: Great, balanced show. 4 singles, 4 tags, lots of different styles, and my ROH MOTY for 2009 on top. Get this show.


----------



## dman88

I haven't bought a show from 2009 - 2010 from ROH except for Glory By Honor VIII. Any help with some must owns? I want to take advantage of the 40% off sale. The ones I were thinking were Supercard of Honor 5, Big Bang, and Aries vs Richards.


----------



## Corey

Those are probably the top 3 shows. The HDNet Vol. 1 DVD is really good too for $15.


----------



## Dug2356

ROH Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enimies 2

1. “Skullkrusher” Rasche Brown vs. Sami Callihan - *3/4
2. The Dark City Fight Club vs. the Bravado Brothers - **
3. Non Title: ROH World TV Champion Eddie Edwards vs. The Metal Master - *3/4
4. The House of Truth vs. Erick Stevens & Shawn Daivari - **1/4
5. Pick 6 Series: (4) Davey Richards vs. (1) Roderick Strong - ***
6. Petey Williams vs. Rhett Titus - **
7. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Austin Aries and Kenny King - ***3/4
8. ROH World Title Match: Tyler Black vs. Chris Hero - ***3/4
9. Street Fight: Kevin Steen & Corino vs. Colt Cabana & El Generico - ***1/4

Its a good show but the main event felt like a letdown to me. Since it happened i had heard nothing bad about it and it just wasent as good as all the Hype i heard.


----------



## AdrianG4

Strong/Richards *** .. what more could you want from a 20 minute match ?


----------



## Dug2356

Just because it went 20 Minutes doesent mean it was a good match. i have seen alot better from the two of them.


----------



## seancarleton77

Dug2356 said:


> Just because it went 20 Minutes doesent mean it was a good match. i have seen alot better from the two of them.


It was actually more than a 20 minute match it was a well done draw, at least 3 and a half stars.


----------



## Dug2356

Im not saying the match was bad. In my eyes anything over **1/2 is worth checking out at the very least. I Just wasent entertained by it as i have been with alot of there other matches.


----------



## KYSeahawks

Going to my first ROH show in a week in a half and didnt know where to put this but what sell do they usually run at the shows and was trying to decide between these

Supercard of Honor V
Bitter Friends,Stiffer Enemies 2
Pick Your Poision
The Big Bang
From the Ashes
Epic Encounter 3
Aries vs Richards
Survival of the Fittest 09
Clash of the Contenders
TFC Boston

I really dont know how far back they go with DVD's they sell and do they sell PWG DVD's at the shows


----------



## Tarfu

Man, the Supercard of Honor V cover really did came out dark after printing. :sad:


----------



## smitlick

Tarfu said:


> Man, the Supercard of Honor V cover really did came out dark after printing. :sad:


Sad bit is that even though its dark, its still a much better cover than pretty much everything ROH have done since the Final Countdown Shows. Really hope that it encourages others to send in covers to ROH..


----------



## kwjr86

In order I think I'd get the following: 

Supercard of Honor V
Bitter Friends,Stiffer Enemies 2
The Big Bang
TFC Boston
Aries vs Richards
From the Ashes
Epic Encounter 3


----------



## Sephiroth

I need responses ASAP:

I'm showing a friend some ROH DVDs since he only watches TNA/WWE and I would like some advice. So far I have Man Up, Glory by Honor V N2, DbD VII, and SOH 3. I was thinking FYF: Liverpool/Finale, but decided against it.


----------



## seabs

*Better Than Our Best*


----------



## Sephiroth

Seabs said:


> *Better Than Our Best*


Thanks, but try again.


----------



## Nervosa

The original Driven, Good Time Great Memories


----------



## Spartanlax

GBH VI Night 2. Or, Ring Of Homicide.


----------



## lewieG

The KOCH Greatest Rivalries DVD, it was my first ROH DVD and it has an awesome variety and collection of matches.


----------



## jawbreaker

Joe vs. Punk II. That's what got me into ROH. Really just the top three matches though.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Death Before Dishonor V Night 1 and Dragon Gate Challenge II for sale - http://shop.ebay.com/boogeyfan/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686


----------



## MrPaiMei

Here's the deal. If at all possible, I really need to sell a lot of DVDs today. Therefore, I'm firesaling all my rasslin master DVDs to anyone who can paypal me payment by the end of the day. Here's a link to my WWE stuff (which is fixed price for wwf, for everything else just make me an offer)- http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...h-show-discussion-thread-833.html#post8621674.

As for ROH, I have tons of DVDs from 2006-2008, and assorted others. I'm going to be doing 10 for $70 on all my masters, or if you want anything specific we can talk about singular prices. Please PM me if at all interested, I'm willing to cut some real good deals today.

EDIT: Two things I forgot to mention, one is that obviously all DVDs are opened and in great condition re: disc, artwork, insert, etc. Second, I also have a few PWGs, 7 to be exact. While I'll split them, I'm willing to sell as...

DDT 2007 (three discs) - $15
DDT4 2007, Roger Dorn Night, Giant SIzed Annual 4 - $20


----------



## Kapone89

*PWG DDT4 2010*
Young Bucks vs Jerome "LTP" Robinson & Johnny Goodtime - ***3/4-****
Peligro Abejas! vs Scott Lost & Chuck Taylor - ***1/4

Gonna watch the rest of the show later.


----------



## Corey

*FIP In Full Force*

Steve Madison vs. Jay Fury - **1/4

Antonio "MVP" Banks vs. Phil Davis - *1/4

Samoa Joe vs. Evan Starsmore - DUD

Samoa Joe vs. Rainman - **1/4

Jared Steel vs. Vordell Walker - **1/2

Don Juan vs. Tony Mamaluke - **1/4

*#1 Contender's Match*
Cm Punk & Azrieal vs. Roderick Strong & Jerrelle Clark - ***

Fast Eddie Vegas vs. Sal Rinauro - **1/2

*FIP Heavyweight Title Match*
Homicide(c) vs. Colt Cabana - **1/2

Overall: 5.5/10

A really old school NWA-style show, but it just came off extremely average.​


----------



## lewieG

The Death Before Dishonor 8 DVD is up for pre-order, and it comes with the Friday event 'Buffalo Stampede 2' as a bonus. http://www.rohwrestling.com/store.php?sec=prod&prod=579

Great cover, IMO, and a definite buy.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

*HORRENDOUS* COVER, and they can't even be bothered to post the Buffalo lineup to boot. Tarfu must've had something come up that sabotaged him from making the cover.


----------



## smitlick

The front looks ok but the back is pretty average


----------



## Platt

RING OF HONOR BUY 3, GET 2 FREE DVD SALE!!!

You can now get (2) free Ring of Honor DVD’s when you purchase (3). It is very important you read all of the directions below before placing your order as the instructions have changed with the new website.

1) You will receive (2) Free Ring of Honor DVD’s when you purchase (3). A total of (5) ROH DVD’s must be in your cart for this offer to become valid. There is a limit of one offer per order. Click here for the ROH Store to see all of the DVD’s included in this offer.
2) If you want to take advantage of this offer multiple times, you must place multiple orders. Non ROH event DVD’s titles are not included in this sale. You may add other items to your order but they would not count towards the sale promotion.
3) When you add three Ring of Honor DVD’s to your cart the system will automatically deduct the lowest priced item from the total price.
4) Your free selection will be the lowest priced items you are buying.
5) This offer is good on all DVD’s listed under the Ring of Honor DVD section in the Store.
6) If you have not created a new account on the website since we switched to the new ROHWrestling.com several weeks ago, you must create one. Log-in and passwords from the old site did not carry over to the news site.

Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Tuesday, July 20th at noon EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.

$5 OFF RING OF HONOR LIVE EVENT TICKETS!!!

Tickets for the upcoming live Ring of Honor events listed below are now on sale for $5 off the regular price. Discounts have already been made on the website so you don’t need a special sale code. This sale includes the following events:

-7/23 Collinsville, IL
-7/24 Chicago Ridge, IL
-8/27 Richmond, VA
-8/28 Charlotte, NC
-9/10 Plymouth, MA
-9/11 New York, NY
-10/15 Dayton, OH
-11/12 Dearborn, MI
-11/13 Mississauga, Ontario

* Tickets for “The Bluegrass Brawl” in Louisville, KY are not included in this offer.
** For additional information on all upcoming live events click here.

Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Tuesday, July 20th at noon EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.

NEW DVD RELEASES

The following DVD’s are now available to order in the New Releases section at www.rohwrestling.com:

Death Before Dishonor VIII- Toronto, Ontario 6/19/10 (2 Disc Set- Preorder)

This title is scheduled to begin shipping in early August!!!

Ring of Honor presents “Death Before Dishonor VIII” on iPPV from Toronto, Ontario featuring two must see matches as Tyler Black battles Davey Richards for the World Title and The Kings of Wrestling face Jay & Mark Briscoe for the Tag Titles. Includes a bonus disc featuring “Buffalo Stampede II” from previous night in Hamburg, NY.

Disc 1- Death Before Dishonor VIII
1. El Generico vs. Kevin Steen
2. The All Night Express (Rhett Titus & Kenny King) vs. Up In Smoke (Cheech & Cloudy)
3. Austin Aries vs. Delirious
4. 2nd Annual Toronto Gauntlet: Colt Cabana vs. Eddie Edwards vs. Roderick Strong vs. Tyson Dux vs. Shawn Daivari vs. Steve Corino
5. Christopher Daniels vs. Kenny Omega
6. ROH World Tag Team Title/No DQ Match: The Kings of Wrestling (Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli) vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe
7. ROH World Title Match: Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards

Disc 2- Buffalo Stampede II
1. Delirious vs. Mr. Ernesto Osiris
2. 10-Minute Hunt: ROH World Television Champion Eddie Edwards vs. Tyson Dux
3. Colt Cabana vs. Shawn Daivari
4. Roderick Strong vs. Pee Wee
5. Non-Title Match: ROH World Tag Champions The Kings of Wrestling (Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli) vs. Up In Smoke (Cheech & Cloudy)
6. Austin Aries vs. Kenny Omega
7. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The All Night Express (Rhett Titus & Kenny King)
8. Non-Title Match: ROH World Champion Tyler Black vs. Steve Corino

For more information or to order this DVD click here

Ring of Honor on HDNet Vol. 2 (DVD)

This volume of “Ring of Honor Wrestling” on HDNet features the third match between Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black, the HDNet debut of KENTA as he competes in two tremendous matches, Jerry Lynn defends the World Title against Chris Hero, plus much more.

1. ROH World Title Match: Jerry Lynn vs. Chris Hero- Episode 13
2. Kenny King vs. Kenny Omega- Episode 14
3. KENTA vs. Roderick Strong- Episode 14
4. Fight Without Honor: Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious- Episode 15
5. World Tag Team Title Match: The American Wolves vs. Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black- Episode 15
6. Austin Aries, Kenny King, & Rhett Titus vs. Jerry Lynn, Kenny Omega, & Erick Stevens- Episode 16
7. Roderick Strong vs. Jay Briscoe- Episode 16
8. Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black- Episode 18
9. Kevin Steen, El Generico & KENTA vs. The American Wolves & Chris Hero- Episode 17

Bonus:
-Delirious vs. Jerry Lynn- Episode 1
-Non Title Match: Nigel McGuinness vs. Jay Briscoe- Episode 2

For more information or to order this DVD click here

Supercard of Honor V- New York, NY 5/8/10 (DVD)

The tradition known as “Supercard of Honor” continues with a loaded event from New York City featuring Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong for the ROH World Title; The Kings of Wrestling vs. The Motor City Machine Guns for the Tag Titles; Kevin Steen vs. Colt Cabana in a 34th Street Deathmatch; plus much more.

1. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Rhett Titus & Kenny King
2. Open Challenge: Erick Stevens vs. Grizzly Redwood
3. SHIMMER Challenge Match: Amazing Kong vs. Sara Del Ray
4. Non Title Match: ROH World TV Champion Eddie Edwards vs. Christopher Daniels
5. Grudge Match: Austin Aries vs. Delirious
6. 34th Street Deathmatch: Kevin Steen vs.Colt Cabana
7. ROH World Tag Team Title Match: Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chris Sabin & Alex Shelley
8. ROH World Title Match: Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong

For more information or to order this DVD click here

SHIMMER Vol. 30 (DVD)

Features MsChif vs. Sarah Stock for the SHIMMER Title; Cheerleader Melissa vs. Madison Eagles in a #1 Contender’s Match; Allison Danger vs. Portia Perez in a Last Woman Standing Match; Hiroyo Matsumoto vs. Sara Del Rey; Ayumi Kurihara vs. Nikki Roxx; plus more.
1. Leva Bates vs. Malia Hosaka
2. Rachel Summerlyn & Jessica James vs. Melanie Cruise & Annie Social
3. LuFisto vs. Cat Power
4. Mercedes Martinez vs. Kellie Skater
5. Ayumi Kurihara vs. Nikki Roxx
6. Misaki Ohata & Jamilia Craft vs. Tomoka Nakagawa & Daizee Haze
7. Jessie McKay vs. Nicole Matthews
8. Hiroyo Matsumoto vs. Sara Del Rey
9. Last Woman Standing Match: Allison Danger vs. Portia Perez
10. #1 Contender’s Match: Cheerleader Melissa vs. Madison Eagles
11. SHIMMER Title Match: MsChif vs. Sarah Stock

For more information or to order this DVD click here

You Shoot with Maria Kanellis (DVD-R)

So you thought you would make her blush?! Ha! Maria Kanellis sits down for another edition of the series that changed the wrestling DVD industry…and she opens up about the Divas, Celebrity Apprentice, the WWE office, and so much more.

Chapters include:
-Divas search
-WWE
-Punk
-Sex and Drugs
-Gossip
-Divas
-Creepy Fans
-The Apprentice and reality TV
-Plus more!

For more information or to order this DVD click here

Bob Orton Jr – American Bad Ass (DVD-R)

A second generation legend, Bob Orton Jr. talks about some great stories of his career including his son, Randy Orton! Includes bonus match! DVD is approx. 90-minutes in length.

For more information or to order this DVD click here

TNA Sacrifice 2010 (DVD)

1. Tag Title #1 Contender’s Match: Team 3D vs. Beer Money vs. Motor City Machineguns
2. TNA Global Title Match: Rob Terry vs. Orlando Jordan
3. TNA X-Division Title Match: Kazarian vs. Doug Williams
4. TNA Knockouts Title vs. Career: Madison Rayne vs. Tara
5. TNA Tag Team Title Match: Scott Hall & Kevin Nash vs. Ink Inc.
6. The Ring vs. Chelsea: Abyss vs. Desmond Wolfe
7. Jeff Hardy vs. Mr. Anderson
8. Sting vs. Jeff Jarrett
9. TNA World Title Match: AJ Styles vs. Rob Van Dam

For more information or to order this DVD click here

Pro Wrestling Respect 2…Delirious vs. Ridge 3/14/10 (DVD-R)

Behold Pro Wrestling Respect’s return to Burlington, New Jersey for the 2nd show! See rising star Andy “Right Leg” Ridge in the biggest match of his young career as he battles ROH Academy Head Trainer Delirious in the main event! …ENJOY!
8. Main Event: Delirious vs. Andy “Right Leg” Ridge
(Refereed by Ring of Honor Official Paul Turner)
7. Semi- Main Event: Ricky Reyes vs. Pelle Primeau
6. Tag Team Match: Daizee Haze & MsChif vs. Jamilia Craft & Rayna Von Tosh
5. One on One: Celso Rivera (with “Agent” Sly Stetson) vs. Professor Milo Shizo
4. Tag Team Match: Alex Payne & Mike Sydal vs. Shane Hagadorn & Orange Cassidy
3. Six Man Tag Team Match: Bobby Dempsey & The Bravado Brothers vs. Rhett Titus, the NINJA, & the NINJA
2. Tag Team Match: Team WIN (Christian Merino & J-Red Pink) vs. Marker Dillinger & Rob Wolf
1. Elevation Lottery (Winner will face a ring veteran at a future show): Grizzly Redwood vs. Mr. Ernesto Osiris

Plus Tons of Extras and Bonus Footage Exclusive to the DVD!!!
-DVD Includes…
Full Event from 3/14/10
Backstage Interviews
Video Packages
Bonus matches including…
Daizee Haze’s First Match
Plus the debut matches from Grizzly Redwood and Andy Ridge!!!


----------



## Tarfu

superdupersonic said:


> *HORRENDOUS* COVER, and they can't even be bothered to post the Buffalo lineup to boot. Tarfu must've had something come up that sabotaged him from making the cover.


It's actually not as bad as I thought it would be. Even pretty good considering their current standards.

And sorry I couldn't get anything done because there wasn't any good material available. But I can guarantee one for GBH IX since it's in NYC.


----------



## Platt

Got to love the ROH boards apparantly I'm a troll just because I don't like the back cover.


----------



## smitlick

Im a ROH fan and theres really no way i'd go back to posting there.. so childish


----------



## KingKicks

The front isn't too bad, but the back of it is a straight up fucking joke.


----------



## lewieG

Yeah I agree the back is pretty average, needs some KOW/Briscoes and the Buffalo lineup. But I still think the front is great. I was expecting one of those same old covers with a posed photo of Tyler and one of Davey with some poor graphics work, but that's neat.


----------



## Dug2356

ROH Keep Having these old School ppv posters sold on other websites. Why dont they ever get one of them as a dvd Cover. There preety Cool.


----------



## Sephiroth

No wonder Buffalo Stampede 2 is a bonus...

*Disc 2- Buffalo Stampede II*
1. Delirious vs. Mr. Ernesto Osiris
2. 10-Minute Hunt: ROH World Television Champion Eddie Edwards vs. Tyson Dux 
3. Colt Cabana vs. Shawn Daivari
4. Roderick Strong vs. Pee Wee
5. Non-Title Match: ROH World Tag Champions The Kings of Wrestling (Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli) vs. Up In Smoke (Cheech & Cloudy)
6. Austin Aries vs. Kenny Omega 
7. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The All Night Express (Rhett Titus & Kenny King)
8. Non-Title Match: ROH World Champion Tyler Black vs. Steve Corino

What an awful fucking card except for Aries/Omega.

I'm gonna make my first ROH order in a LOOOOOOONG time. 

Supercard of Honor IV
Double Feature 2
Aries vs. Richards
The Omega Effect
Supercard of Honor V

I wanted to get 7YA, Bound by Hate (out of print), GbH VIII (out of Print), Final Battle 2008 (out of print), and decided against it.


----------



## Cleavage

So I've been watching quite alot of ROH from 2006/05 and I have come to the conclusions that the Colt/Homicide feud is one of my favorites of all time.


----------



## Sephiroth

Purple Kisses said:


> So I've been watching quite alot of ROH from 2006/05 and I have come to the conclusions that the Colt/Homicide feud is one of my favorites of all time.


I personally hated it. Waste of time and did nothing for either guy. Serious Colt was a failure from the start.


----------



## jawbreaker

Yeah, Colt/Homicide did nothing for me.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I read that Black vs. Corino was a very pleasant surprise.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™

I heard the Buffalo show blew.


----------



## FITZ

SaviorSelf said:


> I heard the NYC show blew.


Which one? None of the recent NYC shows have sucked in the last year and as far as my DVD collection goes all the shows in NYC are, at the very least, good.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™

Oh shit haha I meant Buffalo.


----------



## ROHFan4Life

Is ordering from Highspots any good? I mean, have they ever messed up an order or taken a really long time to get something delivered? I'm curious as to how they work 'cause I want to take advantage of their specials.


----------



## McQueen

I've never had problems with them. they're one of the more reliable suppliers around.


----------



## FITZ

As long as you're shipping within the US you should be fine.I have heard that international shipping is pretty high but I don't have any first hand experience with that. I've never had a problem with them before.


----------



## thephenomenalone

yeah Highspots shipping to the UK is quite expensive but they're probably the most reliable (with the possible exception of ROH) store around. I've bought loads of the $5 DVDs in the past few weeks.


----------



## Tarfu

It's a pretty good place. They have great bargains up all year long and except for this past Christmas I've never had any problems with shipping. Postage costs can be a bit of a turn-off though. For example intl. shipping for a single PWG DVD is $7, whereas for an ROH one it's around $10, without any good reason (add another $3 for each additional item and you'll be broke before you know it). Plus some older PWG shows are higher in postage as well. I emailed them about it but they never replied (seems they only do that half the time).


----------



## smitlick

yeah the postage prices are fucking shit at Highspots for international orders...


----------



## Tarfu

Been a while since I've given snowflakes to anything. Might be a lacking review since I watched 5/7 of it yesterday and I have a semi-awful memory.


*ROH - Main Event Spectacles*
*
Field Of Honor*
Dan Maff vs. Colt Cabana ***½*

Xavier & Nigel McGuinness vs. The Purists (Tony Mamluke & John Walters) ***½*

*ROH Tag Team Championship*
Special K (Izzy & Deranged) vs. The Briscoes ***¼*
(Fun and short. The finish made the Briscoes look strong, even though not much is needed to have that affect when it's Special K you're talking about.)

*Fighting Spirit Rules*
Homicide vs. BJ Whitmer ****½*
(Good stuff, pretty much MOTN. Whitmer should've gotten that title run. Man I miss that motherfucker.) 

*Scramble Cage Match*
The Backseat Boyz vs. Teddy Hart & Jack Evans vs. The SAT vs. Special K vs. The Carnage Crew *N/A*
(Can't really comment on or rate this match as I spent the whole time waiting for Hart's death defying (and bridge burning) spots. Evans looked pretty out-of-it after the bump he took in the beginning. Mark out moment for the Spanish Fly from the top)

*Non-Title Four Corner Survival* 
Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels vs. CM Punk vs. Steve Corino *****
(Corino's long-ass introduction and Joe playing with the camera out of boredom had me chuckling. The match itself was a let-down: aside from a few moments it never got going and all of them looked they couldn't execute anything a 100%. The finish was anti-climatic, but seemed to work storyline-wise.

*#1 Contender's Trophy Match* 
Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles ****½*
(Lots of limb work and slow-paced build, but unfortunately it didn't contribute to the result, which made the first half look unnecessary. Overall a good contest though and both men insulting each other throughout the match added to it. Looking forward to watching Dissension and how their rematch compares.​


----------



## jawbreaker

Didn't Hart's spots get cut out from the DVD release?

Also, I think that match with the Briscoes was one of my favorite Special K matches ever. I had MES as one of my top five shows in my big 2003 ROH retrospective that I planned out and never actually wrote.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

What title run are referring to for Whitmer?


----------



## smitlick

Hopefully the Pure Title... If he means World Title, Hes CRAZY


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™

Do you guys like to watch PWG DVDs with or without the commentary? I'm really split on it. Sometimes it's funny and good but other times it sounds like it's really hard to hear + the crowds are sometimes fun to hear..


----------



## KYSeahawks

What did u guys think of 2008 ROH thats when I really started to follow it and really enjoyed that year but it seems to get bashed alot I think getting ready for Louisville this Thursday I might watch the year back at least what I got from it.


----------



## FITZ

SaviorSelf said:


> Do you guys like to watch PWG DVDs with or without the commentary? I'm really split on it. Sometimes it's funny and good but other times it sounds like it's really hard to hear + the crowds are sometimes fun to hear..


If I'm watching the DVD on my laptop than I listen to the commentary but if I'm watching on a TV I really can't hear the commentary all that well so I leave it off. 

Excalibur is amazing on commentary but I just can't deal with it when I can only sort of hear him and it's even worse with whoever else is on commentary. It's the only problem I have with PWG production. Everything else is great.


----------



## smitlick

The camera work in PWG is often pretty shit and Excalibur is just funny... Not a great commentator but an entertaining one


----------



## jawbreaker

KYSeahawks said:


> What did u guys think of 2008 ROH thats when I really started to follow it and really enjoyed that year but it seems to get bashed alot I think getting ready for Louisville this Thursday I might watch the year back at least what I got from it.


2008 had a lot of really bad shows. Nigel was good as champ, the AOTF was still fresh, and there was some other good stuff in there, but Gabe was pretty much out of ideas and it was starting to show. I mean, he seriously considered putting the belt on Necro. Yeah. So then they fired him and hired Pearce, and he just used Gabe's old ideas the rest of the year, except he didn't have Tyler win the belt.

And then 2009 happened and the company has yet to fully recover from the Jerry Lynn title reign.


----------



## KYSeahawks

Gonna start with Proving Ground 2008 in a couple of minutes and see how the year stacks up I just really remembering enjoying almost everything I have seen from it besides Battle for Supremacy.


----------



## Corey

SaviorSelf said:


> Do you guys like to watch PWG DVDs with or without the commentary? I'm really split on it. Sometimes it's funny and good but other times it sounds like it's really hard to hear + the crowds are sometimes fun to hear..


The commentary is actually one of the reasons why I'm not that big of a fan of PWG. I watch them without commentary because Excalibur talks so low and his play by play is pretty shitty. I'd rather just listen to the crowd. I don't wanna sound like I'm whining, but there's actually a lot of little things I don't like about PWG. First is the commentary as I said. I don't like the rings they use, idk if they still do. The one where it basically sounds like they're wrestling on straight wood, can't really come up with a better comparison but it's hard as rock. I don't like how fans come up and beat on the ring either. They need guardrails. But hey, that's just me. I'm picky.


----------



## jawbreaker

Quick star ratings for Manhattan Mayhem, which I'm in the midst of watching for the first time:

1. Izzy/Deranged vs. Azrieal/Dixie: ***
2. Cabana vs. McGuinness: **3/4
3. Gibson vs. Black Tiger: ****
4. Whitmer/Jacobs vs. Strong/Evans: ****
5. Joe vs. Lethal: ***1/2
6. Punk vs. Rave: **1/2
7. Aries vs. Shelley: ***3/4
8. Joe/Lethal vs. Homicide/Low Ki: ***


----------



## Pablo Escobar

I didn't think 2008 was all that bad to be honest. Yes it had it's share of passable shows, but no different than any other year. Stillhad a bunch of quality shows mixed in: Like

Sixth Anniversary Show
Take No Prisoners
Dragon Gate Challenge II
Supercard of Honor 3
Tag Wars 08 ( i was their live, and loved it)
Return Engagement
A new Level (didn't live up to the hype, still a good show)
Respect is Earned II
Vendetta II
Northern Navigation
Death Before Dishonor 6
Tokyo Summit
Driven 2008
Glory By HOnor 2008

Post Gabe Era: (Gabe still gets credit for building these fueds all year) 

Bound by Hate
Rising Above 2008
All Star Exravaganza
Final Battle 2008


I still wouldn't say Pearce is better than Gabe by any means, however I'll give Pearce credit, and he's doing a good job. With losing Nigel/Dragon he kept the momentum up without losing much steam. I love the Ippv's too. He sets up the major fueds nicely. I feel like Gabe made every DVD special or Unique in a way, and Pearce can put out a show like Gold Rush which is basically a waste of time. Both have different styles. But i do like them both. Hell, Pearce is outbooking the creative teams of WWE/TNA.


----------



## Tarfu

jawbreaker said:


> Didn't Hart's spots get cut out from the DVD release?


They did? It had been a good couple of years since I saw them the first time (in a video clip), so it's possible I got them mixed up. 



superdupersonic said:


> What title run are referring to for Whitmer?





smitlick said:


> Hopefully the Pure Title... If he means World Title, Hes CRAZY


No, I'm not crazy thinking Whitmer would've been a good world champion if given the proper build. It's sad how underrated he really is.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Here's a list of my ROH's. If none of these get snapped up today I'm putting them in one big lot on ebay. If you wanna break them apart or buy some together, PM me with a specific offer. Need paypal wrapped up today at some point. All prices are basically 8 for $50 plus shipping.

Set 1 - $25
Manhattan Mayhem / Joe vs. Kobashi / Vendetta / Final Battle 2005

Set 2 - $45
4th Anniversary Show / Arena Warfare / Best in the World / Dragon Gate Challenge / Supercard of Honor / Better Than Our Best / Unified

Set 3 - $50
Weekend of Champions Night One / Weekend of Champions Night Two / Death Before Dishonor IV / Generation Now / Epic Encounter II / Survival of the Fittest 2006 / Motor City Madness / Honor Reclaims Boston / Chicago Spectacular Night Two

Set 6 - $40
Fifth Year Festival (All Six Shows)

Set 5 - $55
All Star Extravaganza III / Supercard of Honor II / This Means War II / Fighting Spirit The Battle of St. Paul / Good Times, Great Memories / Reborn Again / Respect is Earned (2 Disc Limited Box Set)

Set 6 - $50
Domination / LIve in Tokyo / Live in Osaka / Death before Dishonor V Night 1 / Night 2 / Caged Rage / Manhattan Mayhem II / Motor City Madness 2007 

Set 7 - $50
Driven (2-Disc Limited Set) / Man Up (Two Disc Limited Set) / Survival of the Fittest 2007 / Chaos at the Cow Palace / Glory by Honor VI Night One / Reckless Abandon / Final Battle 2007

Set 8 (PWG) - $45
DDT4 2007 (2 Discs), Roger Dorn Night, Giant Size Annual #4, BOLA 2007 (3 Discs)


----------



## KYSeahawks

Thank you Pablo Escobar I mean it gets a bad rap but had some good to great shows and usually where ROH gets bashed for their January shows 2008s were good to great except for Transform(which I have not seen).I mean Proving Ground,Breakout,and Without Remorse all are enjoyable shows and Without Remorse is still one of my favorite ROH show bar Delirious vs Pearce.Proving Ground I remember being really good gonna knock it out before MITB and am I the only one that thinks the YRR would have been better with out Sal as the leader.And the summer of 08 was great besides Battle for Supremacy.


----------



## Sephiroth

MrPaiMei said:


> Set 5 - $55
> All Star Extravaganza III / Supercard of Honor II / This Means War II / Fighting Spirit The Battle of St. Paul / Good Times, Great Memories / Reborn Again / Respect is Earned (2 Disc Limited Box Set)
> 
> Set 6 - $50
> Domination / LIve in Tokyo / Live in Osaka / Death before Dishonor V Night 1 / Night 2 / Caged Rage / Manhattan Mayhem II / Motor City Madness 2007
> 
> Set 7 - $50
> Driven (2-Disc Limited Set) / Man Up (Two Disc Limited Set) / Survival of the Fittest 2007 / Chaos at the Cow Palace / Glory by Honor VI Night One / Reckless Abandon / Final Battle 2007


You should have done a PPV set. RIE, Driven, Man Up, and Undeniable for $40


----------



## MrPaiMei

Don't got Undeniable, but if anyone's interested in any feel free to swap out DVDs for others as long as its the same amount of discs


----------



## Sephiroth

Set 2 - $50
4th Anniversary Show / Arena Warfare / Dragon Gate Challenge / Supercard of Honor / Better Than Our Best / The 100th Show / Unified

Don't you have Best in the World? I'd switch that out for Unified. Unified/Anarchy in the UK/FYF: Liverpool/Finale should be a $40 set imo. Some out of print and excellent shows.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Shit, forgot that show existed. You da man.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

In what way was Whitmer underrated? He couldn't talk, he couldn't sell, he had ZERO BUYS charisma, and when he tried to actually get down and wrestle he was a laughingstock.


----------



## Pablo Escobar

KYSeahawks said:


> Thank you Pablo Escobar I mean it gets a bad rap but had some good to great shows and usually where ROH gets bashed for their January shows 2008s were good to great except for Transform(which I have not seen).I mean Proving Ground,Breakout,and Without Remorse all are enjoyable shows and Without Remorse is still one of my favorite ROH show bar Delirious vs Pearce.Proving Ground I remember being really good gonna knock it out before MITB and am I the only one that thinks the YRR would have been better with out Sal as the leader.And the summer of 08 was great besides Battle for Supremacy.



Yeah, ROH never seems to have a big supershow in Jan, mostly cause it's right after Final Battle, and they are setting up new storylines. 

I liked Proving Ground, Breakout, Without Remorse, and Eye of the storm. All solid shows. Transform could have been a little better. 

There were a few weak shows early in the Pearce era, which i don't blame him. French Connection, Escalation, and Wrestling at the Gateway. I think it was just the transition phase. 

I liked 2007 too, not as good as 2006, but a fun year. Most didn't like faction warfare, but felt there was enough fueds, and good shows to safe the year.


----------



## KYSeahawks

Anybody from Louisville how is the seating at the Davis Arena I really hope its not a big clusterfuck bc they said they only have 400 tickets yet they are still selling them and do they charge taxes on dvds I would figure not bc they dont when u order them online


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - From The Ashes*

*1. Six Man Mayhem Match*
Shawn Daivari vs Joey Ryan vs Johnny Goodtime vs Rasche Brown vs The Human Tornado vs Colt Cabana
**1/2

2. Scott Lost & Scorpio Sky vs The Kings of Wrestling
**3/4

3. Alex Koslov vs Rocky Romero
***
Oddly enough they misspell his (koslov) name on the intro graphic again..

4. Bison Smith vs Necro Butcher
N/A
Wait did Jimmy Rave retire?

5. Kevin Steen vs Kenny Omega
***1/2-***3/4

6. Steve Corino vs El Generico
***1/4

7. Tyler Black vs Austin Aries
***1/2

8. Tyler Black vs Roderick Strong
***1/4

*9. No DQ Match*
Jerry Lynn vs Kenny King
***1/2

*10. ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
The Briscoe Brothers vs The American Wolves
****1/4

Probably the best ROH DVD I've seen in a while.. Very enjoyable show..​


----------



## jawbreaker

jawbreaker said:


> Quick star ratings for Manhattan Mayhem, which I'm in the midst of watching for the first time:
> 
> 1. Izzy/Deranged vs. Azrieal/Dixie: ***
> 2. Cabana vs. McGuinness: **3/4
> 3. Gibson vs. Black Tiger: ****
> 4. Whitmer/Jacobs vs. Strong/Evans: ****
> 5. Joe vs. Lethal: ***1/2
> 6. Punk vs. Rave: **1/2
> 7. Aries vs. Shelley: ***1/2
> 8. Joe/Lethal vs. Homicide/Low Ki: ***


Finished my star ratings. People call this the best ROH show ever, and I was believing them after the first five matches. But then Punk/Rave and Aries/Shelley were disappointing, and the impromptu main event wasn't all that great.


----------



## McQueen

I really enjoyed Punk/Rave. I wouldn't say its still the best ROH show ever and hasn't been for a long time but it was at one point.


----------



## Nervosa

jawbreaker said:


> Finished my star ratings. People call this the best ROH show ever, and I was believing them after the first five matches. But then Punk/Rave and Aries/Shelley were disappointing, and the impromptu main event wasn't all that great.


wow, Jaws, we finally found something we don't agree on. I love the story for Punk/Rave, and Rave's offense really worked for me. Aries and Shelley is freaking incredible. Possibly my favorite under 20 minute match of all time. The main event was supposed to be chaotic, and I thought they fit a hell of a lot into 8 minutes.

best show ever? Of course not. Best show up until that point? For me, Absolutely.


----------



## jawbreaker

Punk/Rave wasn't the biggest disappointment on the card. I mean, it was pretty much there to build to the cage match, so I can understand the interference, cheap finish, etc. Aries/Shelley, though, could have been SO much better than it was if they'd slowed down a little and actually built to the very good finishing stretch. Plus it should have been a much bigger deal than it was.

Despite that, it's still a great show and highly recommended, I was just disappointed with the last few matches.


----------



## Sephiroth

You are certainly the odd man out. I don't think any of us here have Aries/Shelly under ****. Even Recall had that match at ****.


----------



## jawbreaker

Yeah, I looked at every review in the ratings thread and I think everyone had it at **** or ****1/4 except one ****1/2 and one ***1/2. I guess I was expecting it to be so much bigger and more epic than it was. I mean, it was freaking Aries vs. Shelley, it was possibly the biggest match ROH could deliver at the time, and it just felt like another Aries title defense, only against someone he didn't like. A good match, but not what Aries vs. Shelley could have been.

It also didn't help that it felt like an afterthought during the show, with Punk's promo cutting out Shelley's entrance, and Homicide coming out immediately after the match ended.


----------



## McQueen

I haven't seen the match in a really long time. I should rewatch it.


----------



## KingKicks

All this talk about Manhattan Mayhem makes me want to rewatch the entire show. Haven't seen it in a good few years now.


----------



## Kapone89

*PWG - DDT4 2010*

Johnny Goodtime & Jerome "LTP" Robinson vs The Young Bucks - ***3/4-****

Peligro Abejas! vs Scott Lost & Chuck Taylor - ***1/4

Cutler Brothers vs Roderick Strong & Ryan Taylor - **1/2

Briscoe Brothers vs Kamikaze - ***1/4-***1/2

Young Bucks vs Cutler Brothers - ***1/2-***3/4

Peligro Abejas! vs Briscoe Brothers - ***-***1/4

Brandon Bonham vs Chris Hero - ***3/4

Peligro Abejas! vs Young Bucks - ****-****1/4​


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Phoenix Rising*

1. Rocky Romero vs Kenny Omega
***1/4

2. Shawn Daivari vs The Human Tornado
**3/4

3. Kevin Steen vs Scott Lost
***

4. Claudio Castagnoli, Bison Smith, Joey Ryan & Prince Nana vs The Necro Butcher, Rasche Brown & The Briscoe Brothers
***1/4

5. Scorpio Sky vs Kenny King
***

*6. Hardcore Match*
Steve Corino vs Jerry Lynn
***3/4

7. The American Wolves vs Colt Cabana & El Generico
***3/4-****

8. Austin Aries vs Roderick Strong
**1/2

*9. ROH World Title Match*
Tyler Black vs Austin Aries 
N/A

*10. ROH World Title Match*
Tyler Black vs Austin Aries vs Roderick Strong
**​


----------



## KingCrash

*Chikara – We Must Eat Michigan’s Brain*


Green Ant vs. Mike Quackenbush - **

Lince Dorado & Pink Ant vs. The Osirian Portal - **3/4

Delirious vs. UltraMantis Black - **1/4

Super Smash Brothers vs. The Colony - ***1/2

Eddie Kingston vs. Bryan Danielson - ***1/2

Ares, Claudio Castagnoli & Tursas vs. The Soul Touchaz - ***1/4

*Young Lions Cup*
Tim Donst vs. Frightmare - **

The UnStable (Vin Gerard/STIGMA) & F.I.S.T. (Icarus/Chuck Taylor ) vs. 3.0 & The Future Is Now (Equinox/Helios) - ***3/4

*Bonus Match – CLASH Showcase*
Cameron Skyy & J. Miller vs. GQ Gallo & Tommy Treznik - **1/2



*Chikara – Fades Scars & Lines*


Tursas vs. Player Dos - *1/2

The Soul Touchaz vs. The Colony - ***

F.I.S.T. vs. 3.0 - ***1/4

Johnny Gargano vs. Player Uno - **3/4

Lince Dorado & Pink Ant vs. Team Frightning (Frightmare & Mike Quackenbush) - ***3/4

Delirious vs. Eddie Kingston - **3/4

The Unstable vs. Osirian Portal - ***

Tim Donst vs. Bryan Danielson - ***3/4

*Campeonatos de Parejas*
Ares & Claudio Castagnoli vs. The Future Is Now - ***1/2

​


----------



## McQueen

They're 3.0 now? God I can't stand those [email protected]

Are those new shows? The ones with Danielson's return to the indies?


----------



## KingCrash

Yep. The match with Kingston was fine and Eddie worked as hard as I've seen him but of course Claudio had to interfere. Bryan's match with Donst was just about the best match I seen him in and really showed how he's grown into his heel role.


----------



## McQueen

I've only seen Donst get his ass beaten by Kingston.


----------



## smitlick

McQueen said:


> They're 3.0 now? God I can't stand those [email protected]
> 
> Are those new shows? The ones with Danielson's return to the indies?


Yeah they were the Badd Boys and then they changed and said they were upgrading from 2.0 to 3.0



*Dragon Gate USA - Mercury Rising*

1. Genki Horiguchi vs Shingo
***

*2. Loser of the Fall Leaves Dragon Gate USA*
Brian Kendrick & Paul London vs Jimmy Jacobs & Jack Evans
**3/4

*3. Hardcore Match*
Tommy Dreamer vs Jon Moxley
***1/4
Lol at Lenny not knowing who Christina Von Eerie was.. Match itself was much better then i expected.

*4. Open The Dream Gate Title Match*
YAMATO vs Susumu Yokosuka
***3/4

5. BxB Hulk, Masato Yoshino & Naruki Doi vs CIMA, Gamma & Dragon Kid
****
Honestly the worst 6 Man DG match at a Wrestlemania weekend yet...​


----------



## KingCrash

Jersey All Pro Wrestling always has the most random matches ever. Sometime in October apparently it'll be Eddie Kingston taking on _Jerry Lawler_. Don't even know what to say.


----------



## smitlick

KingCrash said:


> Jersey All Pro Wrestling always has the most random matches ever. Sometime in October apparently it'll be Eddie Kingston taking on _Jerry Lawler_. Don't even know what to say.


I'd find it extremely funny if Lawler gets dropped on his head by Kingston...


----------



## McQueen

Kingston doesn't deserve to be in the ring with Lawler.


----------



## Derek

KingCrash said:


> Jersey All Pro Wrestling always has the most random matches ever. Sometime in October apparently it'll be Eddie Kingston taking on _Jerry Lawler_. Don't even know what to say.


Kingston is going to job to a man who's not only way past his prime as a wrestler, but past his prime as a commentator? Damn.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I cannot think of a bigger waste of potential than Eddie Kingston.


----------



## smitlick

In other JAPW news.. The DVD with Liger vs Homicide is out as im presuming that will interest someone here?


----------



## McQueen

superdupersonic said:


> I cannot think of a bigger waste of potential than Eddie Kingston.


I agree until Spartanlax becomes a wrestler.


----------



## Corey

*ROH Final Battle 2007*

Matt Cross & Bobby Fish vs. Ruckus & Jigsaw - ** _(Wasn't into this much. Ruckus & M-Dogg aren't good for anything besides flipping around)_

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Larry Sweeney - DUD

*No DQ*
Necro Butcher vs. Jack Evans - **3/4 (_Fun match with a couple brutal looking spots)_

Davey Richards vs. Naomichi Marufuji - ***1/2 (_A very good midcard match but I definitely think it could've been a lot better. I really wasn't all that into it until the finishing sequence. Little disappointing but still pretty good)_

*Tables Are Legal*
Delirious, Kevin Steen, & El Generico vs. BJ Whitmer, Adam Pearce, & Brent Albright - ** (_The DVD case should just read: really slow clusterfuck match with run-ins and shitty table spots until you get to that sick one at the end)_

Rocky Romero vs. Ernie Osiris - DUD

*FIP World Heavyweight Title Match*
Roderick Strong(c) vs. Erick Stevens - ***1/2 (_I'm always a fan of when these guys get together, but in this one I just felt like everything wasn't clicking. There chemistry was kinda off and it was just move after move. Don't get me wrong, it was a strong title match that got plenty of time but I actually think I enjoyed their Man Up match a little more)_

*#1 Contender's Elimination Match*
Chris Hero vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Takeshi Morishima - ***3/4 _(Really fun with some memorable moments, and of course Chris being awesome. Well put together impromptu match)_

*ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
The Briscoes(c) vs. Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs - ***3/4 (_Some really nice spots and innovative double teams, but it doesn't go much deeper than that. Great moment with AOTF winning the belts)_

Overall: 7.5/10

_Some mixed feelings on this. An enjoyable show, but really nothing we haven't seen before. Not one of the best Final Battles, but not the worst either. Worth the $8 on Highspots I'd say._​


----------



## KingKicks

http://www.rohwrestling.com/news/july-20th-videowire/


----------



## jawbreaker

That is a ridiculously long videowire.


----------



## Brandenthesmark

PWG DDT 4 2010
Overall: 8/10 Great show 

1. Opening Round Match in the DDT 4 Tournament
The Young Bucks vs. Johnny Goodtime and Jerome "LTP" Robinson ***1/2

2. Opening Round Match in the DDT 4 Tournament
Peligro Abejas (Paul London and El Generico) vs. Chuck Taylor and Scott Lost ***

3. Opening Round Match in the DDT 4 Tournament
The Cutler Brothers vs. Roderick Strong and Ryan Taylor **3/4

4. Opening Round Match in the DDT 4 Tournament
The Briscoes vs. KAMIKAZE USA (Akira Tozawa and YAMATO) ***1/4

5. Semifinals Match in the DDT 4 Tournament
The Young Bucks vs. The Cutler Brothers ****1/4 MOTN 

6. Semifinals Match in the DDT 4 Tournament
Peligro Abejas (Paul London and El Generico) vs. The Briscoes **1/2

7. Brandon Bonham vs. Chris Hero ***1/2

8. Finals in the DDT 4 2010 Tournament for the PWG World Tag Team Championship
The Young Bucks vs. Peligro Abejas (Paul London and El Generico) ***3/4


----------



## KingCrash

Derek said:


> Kingston is going to job to a man who's not only way past his prime as a wrestler, but past his prime as a commentator? Damn.


Kingston's jobbed to worse in JAPW and he'll probably get a thrill out of working with Lawler. I think they're doing the old "one and true king" storyline since I think on the last show Kingston faced Steve Corino.



Benjo™ said:


> http://www.rohwrestling.com/news/july-20th-videowire/


I know it won't happen, but I would love to see an insane Steen title reign. Most of the other promos were good, and Rhett isn't bad when he isn't doing the over the top voice.


----------



## The Instant Pop

Man, I really thought DDT4 was disappointing this year, I got bored sitting through it :sad:


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - The Big Bang*

1. Zack Salvation vs Phil Shatter
**

2. Kenny King vs Davey Richards
****
One of the best matches I've seen from Kenny.. Daniels vs Davey = MUST for GBH 9

*3. Butcher's Rules*
Erick Stevens vs Necro Butcher
**

4. Rhett Titus vs Cassandro El Exotico
**1/2

5. Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs El Generico & Colt Cabana
**3/4

*6. ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
The Briscoe Brothers vs The Kings of Wrestling
****1/4
*
7. ROH World Title - Three Way Elimination Match*
Tyler Black vs Austin Aries vs Roderick Strong
****-****1/4

*8. Bonus Match*
Super Parka & Misterioso vs Blue Demon Jr & Magno
-*****
Note the - is a minus sign... None of this match makes any sense whatsoever and i stopped watching at the 13 minute mark...Possibly the worst ROH match of all time.​


----------



## KingKicks

I don't even acknowledge that bonus match happening thankfully.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™

Negative 5 stars, ouch.


----------



## Benoit Fan '96

Very Bad The Matches of Mexican Wrestlers.


----------



## Sephiroth

I'm pretty sure ROH missed the boat by not making that match a cage scramble with SAT, Teddy Hart, Devine Storm, Dan Maff, and for shits and giggles, Roderick Strong.


----------



## Dug2356

That Mexican Tag Match at Big Bang really was Terrible. Im Glad they only made it a extra on the dvd and not the main event like it was at the ippv (i know that wasent roh's fault btw)


----------



## McQueen

I need to see this Mexican tag match because i refuse to believe its worse than the clusterfuck from the 1YA show.


----------



## jawbreaker

It wasn't as bad as that, although add another ten minutes and a random unnecessary heel turn and it would be.


----------



## McQueen

Oh so it was like watching Mexican TNA.


----------



## Nervosa

jawbreaker said:


> It wasn't as bad as that, although add another ten minutes and a random unnecessary heel turn and it would be.


How much more of a random unnecessary heel turn do you need? The babyface tore off the heel's mask!


----------



## rodrigaum18

Mr. Fuji rulez *--*


----------



## jawbreaker

Nervosa said:


> How much more of a random unnecessary heel turn do you need? The babyface tore off the heel's mask!


I thought the guy who got his mask torn off was the babyface. And I'd also tried to block out all memories of that match from my mind.

Also, I think he had already lost his mask, so it was okay for the other guy to tear it off. Or something. I don't know. At least it wasn't as long as the 1YA clusterfuck, which was ~30 minutes of random sloppy spots/botches with a mindfucking Mikey Whipwreck turn thrown in.


----------



## Sephiroth

The main event was like one Jersey All Pro show wrapped up into one match.


----------



## Sephiroth

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/total-nonstop-action-wrestling/513379-does-mcmg-normally-do-spot.html


----------



## smitlick

McQueen said:


> I need to see this Mexican tag match because i refuse to believe its worse than the clusterfuck from the 1YA show.


It probably isn't as bad.. it just infuriated me after seeing a pretty decent show that i was subjected to some of the most non sensical wrestling shit i have ever seen... I'd rather watch RAW then to have to watch that horse shit again. ROH should re-release the DVD without that match...


----------



## sXsCanadianFansXs

I watched three very good tag matches last night.

Briscoes & Young Bucks vs. KoW & AmWolves (****)
Steen & Corino vs. Generico & Cabana (BFSE2, **** - ****1/4)
KOW vs. MCMG (****1/4 - ****1/2)


----------



## Tarfu

So it appears that I'll be making a few DVD covers for Highspots' future releases. Must say I'm pretty excited.


----------



## KYSeahawks

Picked up Aries vs Richards/From the Ashes/Pick your Poison/Bitter Friends,Stiffer Enemies 2/Supercard of Honor V from the Louisville show last night this is the most recent dvds I have since Injustice 2 almost 3 matches into AVR and besides SSB vs Embassy everything has been pretty good.


----------



## Brandenthesmark

ROH Supercard of Honor V 9/10 
Briscoe Brothers vs. Rhett Titus & Kenny King: *** 1/4

Erick Stevens vs. Grizzly Redwood: **

Amazing Kong vs. Sara Del Ray: **3/4

Eddie Edwards vs. Christopher Daniels: ***1/2

Austin Aries vs. Delirious: **

Kevin Steen vs. Colt Cabana: ****

Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chris Sabin & Alex Shelley: **** 1/4

Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong: **** 1/2
Everyone needs to see this show it's amazing


----------



## Pablo Escobar

So It's about halfway through the year, what is everyone's favorite Indy show?

Here's my top 5 of what i've seen.

1) Epic Encounter III
2) The the Worm Turns
3) The Big Bang
4) Phoenix Rising
5) 8th Anniversary show

Top show's i haven't seen yet

1) Death Before Dishonor
2) Supercard of HOnor 5
3)Bitter Friends stiffer enemies
4) Titanica
5)DDT4


----------



## KingKicks

1) Epic Encounter III
2) The Big Bang
3) From The Ashes
4) 8th Anniversary Show
5) Phoenix Rising

Still got to watch DBD/SOH 5/BFSE2/PYP/DDT4/Titanica.


----------



## Dug2356

5) PWG As The Worm Turns
4) Epic Encounter 3
3) Death Before Dishonor 
2) PWG DDT4
1) Supercard of Honor 5


----------



## jawbreaker

1. As the Worm Turns
2. Titannica
3. Death Before Dishonor VIII
4. Supercard of Honor V
5. DDT4

Pretty huge dropoff from ATWT to the rest.


----------



## KingCrash

Tarfu said:


> So it appears that I'll be making a few DVD covers for Highspots' future releases. Must say I'm pretty excited.


Congrats. I guess they're all going to be shoots? Hopefully one will be whatever Project Paul London has turned into lately.


----------



## Tarfu

KingCrash said:


> Congrats. I guess they're all going to be shoots?


I'd assume so. They haven't given me much details yet, other than I'll get at least 5 covers to make and be paid in either money or merch (which is up for me to choose).


----------



## smitlick

So are you Highspots exclusive then or will ROH still want a cover or two?


----------



## Tarfu

Don't know about them really. Highspots announced on their website that they needed more graphic designers (a guy on the ROH boards notified me about it), so I thought I'd apply. 

But I really hope I can do business with ROH again: would be pretty awesome to make a cover for GBH IX.


----------



## McQueen

A Project Paul London cover would be easy. Just do an Andy Wharhol style montage of the face he made the time where he realized his head was bleeding after punching himself.


----------



## smitlick

Naruki Doi vs Drake Younger has been added to the DGUSA Show tonight


----------



## seancarleton77

Since you guys are ranking shows or whatever:


5) DDT4
4) Titanica
3) The Big Bang
2) As The Worm Turns
1) Death Before Dishonor VIII


----------



## FITZ

smitlick said:


> Naruki Doi vs Drake Younger has been added to the DGUSA Show tonight


Should have been Chuck Taylor or Bobby Fish after the great matches they had last night. Younger is pretty much willing t do anything and take any bump so I guess the match might be ok. Still Drake Younger really doesn't sound like that great of a replacement for Dragon Kid.


----------



## Platt

Ring of Honor brings you a special "Christmas In July" sales event. We're giving you the opportunity to take advantage of an amazing offer without having to wait until the holiday season. You can now save 45% off your order on almost all items listed at ROHWrestling.com with no minimum purchase. This sale includes DVD's, tickets, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com. 

To redeem your 45% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: xmas into the box marked Discount Code when you are going thru the checkout process. You must then hit the "submit" button to the right of the code in order to attach the discount to the order.

*PREORDER ITEMS ARE NOT INCLUDED IN THIS OFFER
**The following items are also NOT included in the sale: DVD Subscription Packages, Gift Certificates, and Terry Funk Autograph tickets.

Offer ends on Tuesday, July 27th at 10 AM EST OR or while supplies last. Shipping costs are not discountable. No adjustments to prior purchases or previously placed orders. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.


----------



## Devildude

Never mind a 45% off sale, I want to know if Tarfu designed the "Christmas In July" graphic on the ROH homepage.



Please don't hurt me Tarfu <3


----------



## Tarfu

If only I was that talented.


----------



## Pablo Escobar

Damn you ROH! You had to say no preorders...knowing full well everyone is waiting to get DBD.


----------



## ECW fan

Pablo Escobar said:


> Damn you ROH! You had to say no preorders...knowing full well everyone is waiting to get DBD.


Indeed. The sale is pretty fucking useless to me if I can't get DBD. WAY TO GO ROH!!! :no:


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

You can use it for ROH preorders, not other preorders such as Raw 93/94.


----------



## Kapone89

Now i didn't watch the whole show here.
I just skipped the last match which was a hardcore match i had no interest in seeing.

*Viva La Lucha:Revolution PPV*
Turbo vs. Black Thunder - **3/4-***
Mr. Aguila vs TJP - ***1/4
Blue Demon Jr. vs Oliver John - **1/4
Hijo del Rey Mysterio/Groon XXX vs. Super Nova/Oriental - **3/4


----------



## Tarfu

superdupersonic said:


> You can use it for ROH preorders, not other preorders such as Raw 93/94.


DBD is out as well; there's no pre-order button anywhere to be found and it's also been taken down from the front page.


----------



## McQueen

I went on the ROH Site today for the first time in months and man do I hate the layout now.


----------



## jawbreaker

It keeps breaking my browser now, so I just don't go there any more. Also, the new forum sucks about ten times worse than the old one.


----------



## WillTheBloody

A heads up for those who missed the announcement:



> At "*Chikarasaurus Rex: King of Show*" on Sunday, it was announced that *Smart Mark Video* would have the DVD up for *sale MONDAY*! That's right: it'll be available for purchase the next morning thanks to the hiring of an overnight editor!


----------



## Sephiroth

Manami Toyota! Fuck yeah! McQueen, we're going.


----------



## Sephiroth

So I just saw that there is a 45% sale on ROH...fuck, I just made an order. Anyways, I might as well order 5 more.

What should I get? So far I'm thinking Kurt Russelreunion and ROH on HDNet Vol. 2

My order last week was: 
Supercard of Honor IV
Double Feature 2
Aries vs. Richards
The Omega Effect
Supercard of Honor V


----------



## McQueen

Sephiroth said:


> Manami Toyota! Fuck yeah! McQueen, we're going.


I dunno man. Goes against my code of honor but i'm conflicted.


----------



## Sephiroth

What if after the show Toyota is looking for an easy fuck and you happen to be the closest thing to a man at the show?

Its either you or Tursas.


----------



## McQueen

Hypothetically i'd be the only man at a CHIKARA show, thats an instant given, but even an old sleeze like myself has standards and personal pride so i wouldn't be at a CHIKARA show in the first place. 

And I believe she is married anyways.


----------



## Sephiroth

What happens in America, stays in America


----------



## McQueen

I'd let her suplex me thats for sure.


----------



## seancarleton77

Toyota makes every American female wrestler look like jobber by comparison, what a legend. No wonder Chikara is becoming such sensation amongst the smart marks.


----------



## jawbreaker

You guys should come to Baltimore, not NYC.


----------



## McQueen

I don't want to be killed by drug dealers

Or Ray Lewis.


----------



## jawbreaker

The show's in Canton, Ray can't get you there.

As for the drug dealers... just don't look at them. It's what I always do. Admittedly, it's a bit hard to pretend to find my house enthralling when my neighbor's dealer pulls up while I'm mowing the lawn, but I do my best.


----------



## Amy-101

I'm looking to pick up the following DVDs from IVPVideos -


* AJW Dreamslam 2 
* AJW Dreamslam 1 
* AJW Dream Rush 
* Puroresu DVD Sampler
* AAA When Worlds Collide 
* NJPW 1996 J-Crown Tourny
* NJPW 1995 Super J Cup 
* NJPW 1994 Super J Cup 
* Calgary Stu Harts 50th Anniversary Show
* Best of Calgary Stampede Wrestling

Just wondering if I can get peoples opinions on these? anything I should add or take off??


----------



## McQueen

Haven't seen that Stu Hart show but otherwise thats some pretty good stuff.


----------



## Sephiroth

Amy-101 said:


> I'm looking to pick up the following DVDs from IVPVideos -
> 
> 
> * AJW Dreamslam 2
> * AJW Dreamslam 1
> * AJW Dream Rush
> * Puroresu DVD Sampler
> * AAA When Worlds Collide
> * NJPW 1996 J-Crown Tourny
> * NJPW 1995 Super J Cup
> * NJPW 1994 Super J Cup
> * Calgary Stu Harts 50th Anniversary Show
> * Best of Calgary Stampede Wrestling
> 
> Just wondering if I can get peoples opinions on these? anything I should add or take off??


The Hart/Stampede stuff...no clue. But the rest...wow, some amazing shows. Dreamslams, When Worlds Collide, and SJC 94. All some of the best shows of all time. 

What is on the sampler?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Don't get the HDNet sets. The formatting is shit, and you can just download/youtube the proper formatting for free.


----------



## Dug2356

I Have heard alot of complaints about the hdnet dvds but i have Volume 1 and its fine on my tv. in fact im planning on getting Volume 2 Tomorrow along with alot of other 2010 Shows.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

If you have a 4:3 TV then it's great. That's what the sets are made for. For me, if your footage is widescreen, you format it properly to 16:9 like WWE, TNA, PWG and WXW.


----------



## Dug2356

All i know is that its a 32 inch Tv. no idea if thats 4:3


----------



## McQueen

Rectangular or more a square?


----------



## Dug2356

Rectangular.


----------



## McQueen

Probably want 16:9 then


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> I don't want to be killed by drug dealers
> 
> Or Ray Lewis.


Jesus Christ.

This might be the funniest thing ever.


----------



## McQueen

I'm glad my rhetoric while admittedly can be hit or miss is still amusing at times.


----------



## -Mystery-

I'm just waiting for a "I don't wanna come to Pittsburgh because I don't wanna be raped by Big Ben" one of these days.


----------



## McQueen

I want the Vikings to sign him so we can get more Lake Minnetonka boat trip stories. And because T-Jack is a sack of shit.


----------



## -Mystery-

Always loved this pic.


----------



## McQueen

Best part is they both are wearing white. Color of purity. I laughed when that was your sig pic earlier this year.


----------



## -Mystery-

Might go back to pornstars in my sig.


----------



## McQueen

Eva Angelina please. Speaking of which I saw a pre-boob job scene of hers recently. It seemed wierd.

Ahem* (fake attempt to stay on topic) anything from this year in ROH really worth getting aside from Supercard and DBD?


----------



## -Mystery-

Might debut a whole new chick.


----------



## McQueen

Interesting.


----------



## antoniomare007

damn, who the hell is that???

and...errr...in what "show" does she "wrestle" in?? :side:


----------



## ROHFan4Life

For anyone who has ordered a DVD-R show from Highspots. I have a Blu-ray player and I use it to watch DVDs. Will the DVDs play on my Blu-Ray? I plan on getting the Best Wrestling Matches Ever DVDs and some Ted Petty Invitational Shows.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah should be just fine.


----------



## KingCrash

Wouldn't get you hopes up for this one since it does come from those fine folks from DOI, but they're saying for the ROH 9/11 show it'll be the Kings vs. Haas and Benjamin.


----------



## McQueen

I wouldn't mind seeing that. Unless a ladder gets involved.


----------



## smitlick

That would be pretty cool though I'd prefer if ROH had tried to keep it a secret so a surprise tag team much like Daniels appearing wise a surprise.


----------



## antoniomare007

i preffer Danielson vs Shelton, but i guess it doesn't make a lot of sense (in ROH at least), hopefully some indy gets to book that match.


----------



## lewieG

ROHFan4Life said:


> For anyone who has ordered a DVD-R show from Highspots. I have a Blu-ray player and I use it to watch DVDs. Will the DVDs play on my Blu-Ray? I plan on getting the Best Wrestling Matches Ever DVDs and some Ted Petty Invitational Shows.


If they're Blu-Ray discs they will, if they aren't then I doubt it, but I don't really know. I only replied to ask what the lineup for that Best Wrestling Matches Ever DVD is. Do you have a link or something?


----------



## McQueen

They should be fine, I have some of them and they work just fine.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Looks like we're getting a slow build to KOW vs. Wolves then. Fine with me, as that match will rock for Final Battle.


----------



## seabs

*I'll wait for ROH to confirm but I'd love to see Haas & Benjamin work some high profile Indy shows together.*


----------



## KingKicks

KingCrash said:


> Wouldn't get you hopes up for this one since it does come from those fine folks from DOI, but they're saying for the ROH 9/11 show it'll be the Kings vs. Haas and Benjamin.


Would love to see that actually, as it'd allow Davey/Daniels to happen at GBH and Wolves/KOW at Final Battle.


----------



## seancarleton77

KingCrash said:


> Wouldn't get you hopes up for this one since it does come from those fine folks from DOI, but they're saying for the ROH 9/11 show it'll be the Kings vs. Haas and Benjamin.


I am not getting my hopes up but if this is confirmed at some point I will celebrate with a few drinks, and I'm not even a drinker.


----------



## Dug2356

Benjamin & Haas Vs KOW ? Yes F**king Please


----------



## seancarleton77

Davey vs. Daniels is a must at Glory by Honor, the question is are we going to have to endure the New York crowd during another Black vs. Strong Title match? I would rather see Black vs. Jerry Lynn than hear that crowd ruin another great match because they hate Black. Unless Strong is getting the strap it would be a pointless match and I'm not sure I want to see Strong as Champion anymore, I'd rather see Steen as Champ.


----------



## Sephiroth

lol DOI

Don't be fooled guys. If it happens, they probably got a lucky guess right.


----------



## Dug2356

Took Advantage of the 45% off sale this morning and bought

Ring of Honor on HDNet Vol. 2
Pick Your Poison- Dayton, OH 4/23/10
The Big Bang!- Charlotte, NC 4/3/10 
Phoenix Rising- Phoenix, AZ 3/27/10
From The Ashes- Phoenix, AZ 3/26/10
Gold Rush- Dearborn, MI 3/19/10
SoCal Showdown- Los Angeles, CA 1/29/10

I Believe im all caught up on all the 2010 shows now


----------



## ROHFan4Life

lewieG said:


> If they're Blu-Ray discs they will, if they aren't then I doubt it, but I don't really know. I only replied to ask what the lineup for that Best Wrestling Matches Ever DVD is. Do you have a link or something?


http://www.highspots.com/product.asp?id=18817

Disc One

Toshiyo Yamada & Manami Toyota vs. Etsuko Mita & Mima Shimoda in a best two out of three falls match (35:38, 1/24/94) ****1/2 
Aja Kong vs. Yumiko Hotta (19:42, 1/24/94) ****1/2 
Great Sasuke vs. Jushin Liger (Super J Cup semifinals, 18:09, 4/16/94) ****3/4 
Wild Pegaus (Chris Benoit) vs. Great Sasuke (Super J Cup finals, 18:46,
4/16/94) ***** 

Disc Two
Triple Crown Champion Mitsuhara Misawa vs. Toshiaki Kawada (35:50, 6/3/94) ***** 
Vader vs. Nobuhiko Takada (19:24, 8/18/94) ****1/2 
Aja Kong & Akira Hokuto vs. Dynamite Kansai & Yumiko Hotta in an elimination
match (24:47, 8/24/94) ****1/2 
El Hijo Del Santo & Octagon vs. "Love Machine" Art Barr & Eddy Guerrero in a
best two out of three falls mask vs. hair match (22:29, 11/6/94) ***** 

http://www.highspots.com/product.asp?id=18821
Disc One

IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Champion Jushin Liger vs. Shinjiro Ohtani (20:27, 3/17/96)
****3/4 
Mitsuhara Misawa & Jun Akiyama vs. AJPW Tag Team Champions Toshiaki Kawada & Akira Taue (Misawa & Akiyama win titles, 27:26, 5/23/96) ****1/2 
Black Tiger (Eddie Guerrero) vs. Wild Pegasus (Chris Benoit) (Best of the Super
Jr. semifinal, 20:17, 6/11/96) ****1/2 
AJPW Tag Team Champions Mitsuharu Misawa & Jun Akiyama vs. Toshiaki Kawada & Akira Taue (26:42, 7/9/96) ****1/2 
Kenta Kobashi vs. Triple Crown Champion Akira Taue (Kobashi wins title, 27:25,
7/24/96) ****1/2 
Ultimo Dragon vs. Shinjiro Otani (J-Crown semifinal, 16:02, 8/4/96)****3/4

Disc Two
Taka Michinoku, Shoichi Funaki, Dick Togo, Shiryu, & Men's Teioh vs. Gran
Naniwa, Super Delfin, Tiger Mask IV, Yakushiji, & Gran Hamada (32:07, 10/10/96)
***** 
Ultimo Dragon vs. J-Crown Champion Great Sasuke (Dragon wins titles, 13:43,
10/11/96) ****3/4 
Great Sasuke, Gran Hamada, & Super Delfin vs. Dick Togo, Men's Teioh, & Shiryu
(15:18, 11/12/96) ****1/2 
Mitsuhara Misawa & Jun Akiyama vs. Toshiaki Kawada & Akira Taue (Real World Tag League finals, 31:37, 12/6/96) ***** 
WWWA Champion Manami Toyota vs. Kyoko Inoue (Inoue wins title, 24:50, 12/8/96) ****1/2

This isn't one large DVD, but a series of compilations with each DVD having 2 discs for every year from about 1982 to 2002 from out of U.S. promotions.


----------



## jawbreaker

So I'm continuing my "watch every ROH show ever" project after a long hiatus, and I'm up to Generation Next. Specifically the eight-man tag. And I have to say, it's been a very long time since I've enjoyed a match this much. I came into the match with zero expectations, since I'd never heard anything about it, and it had John Walters and Jimmy Rave in it. And the match completely blew me away. Apart from the GenNext formation at the start, I really hadn't been feeling the show, and then this match happened and it was amazing. If I had to give it a rating I'd say ****3/4 and one of the best ROH matches ever at the time.


----------



## McQueen

You should get the '89-91 Greatest Matches Ever set its pretty good too. Not enough Jumbo though.

Been a while since I saw the GenNext show but yeah I remember that match being a lot of fun.


----------



## Tarfu

My browser fucks up and the whole computer nearly crashes whenever I open the ROH board. It's has been bugging me since yesterday morning. Anyone else have this problem?

EDIT: well, seems to work fine now.


----------



## Platt

AVG picks up a possible threat every so often.


----------



## ROHFan4Life

I'm picking up Open the Historic Gate and Open the Freddom Gate in the Highspots PWG VS. DGUSA deal and I was wondering about this.

How would you rate the DGUSA shows? There has been several shows since the "Open the..." DVDs and I was wondering how you guys would rate the shows. I'm looking forward to "Open the Northern Gate," which I heard is great. So how would you rate the shows from best to worst and why.


----------



## jawbreaker

Platt said:


> AVG picks up a possible threat every so often.


I haven't been able to go on any ROH site recently without it prompting me to stop a script and refuse to download a file.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Get rid of AVG and use Microsoft Security Essentials.


----------



## andy-500

Where is the best place to buy PWG DVDs for a UK Fan? Just seen some of the cards for the 2010 shows and it caught my interest - but I prefer to avoid shipping from the US. I have a PS3 so region codes shouldn't be a problem as far as I'm aware.


----------



## ddog121

for the person asking earlier, the DGUSA shows are awesome, some amazing wrestling on the first few shows. They're getting more into storylines the last few shows so the quality went down a little bit but it's sill great.

Ranking of the shows currenly on DVD:
1. Open the Historical Gate ( one of the best shows EVER)
2. Open the Untouchable Gate ( danielson/Doi is great but Shingo/Richards is one of the best matches of last year)
3. Open the Freedom Gate (Good tournament, Davey/YAMATO and Speed Muscle vs. Kid/Shingo is awesome)
4. Mercury Rising (Very good show, great six man tag main event.)
5. Fearless (Good show, Mochizuki/Richards and the three way tag are excellent.)
6. Open the Ultimate Gate (OK show, the main event and DVD extras are the reason to buy)


----------



## ROHFan4Life

Thanks ddog121. Anyone know the number of days it takes for Highspots to deliver to New Jersey?


----------



## Platt

superdupersonic said:


> Get rid of AVG and use Microsoft Security Essentials.


AVG is free and does the job.



andy-500 said:


> Where is the best place to buy PWG DVDs for a UK Fan? Just seen some of the cards for the 2010 shows and it caught my interest - but I prefer to avoid shipping from the US. I have a PS3 so region codes shouldn't be a problem as far as I'm aware.


For official DVDs you have 2 choices http://www.amerchandise.co.uk/store/index.php but I don't think they're very up to date or whatever you can find on ebay. If you want bootlegs drop me aPM and I can sort you out with whatever you want.


----------



## KingKicks

*PWG As The Worm Turns*

Johnny Goodtime and Jerome “LTP” Robinson vs. Malachi Jackson and Ryan Taylor **¾*

Brandon Gatson vs. Scott Lost ***¼*

Chris Sabin vs. Roderick Strong ****½-***¾

Six Person Tag Team Match*
Joey Ryan, Brandon Bonham and Candice LaRae vs. The Cutler Bros. and Christina Von Eerie **½*

Chris Hero vs. Alex Shelley *****

PWG World Tag Team Title Match*
The Young Bucks vs. 2 Skinny Black Guys of Low Moral Fiber ****½

PWG World Title Match*
Kenny Omega vs. Davey Richards *****½*

*Real good show. Hero/Shelley, Strong/Sabin and Bucks/2SBGOLMF were all great and the main event was excellent.*​


----------



## TheCobra333

Has anyone's EVOLVE 3 pre-order arrived yet? It was available at the shows last weekend but mine hasn't arrived in the mail yet.


----------



## TheAce

Ordered "Chikarasaraus Rex:King Of Show" yesterday, pretty amped it got released so fast. Too bad smartmark has nothing else that interests me besides Chikara.....

and is it just me or did Highspots shipping costs out of the states go through the roof recently?


----------



## FITZ

TheCobra333 said:


> Has anyone's EVOLVE 3 pre-order arrived yet? It was available at the shows last weekend but mine hasn't arrived in the mail yet.


I have my copy and am I almost done watching it but I bought it at the the Evolve show. At lot of places have stuff for sale at live events before they ship out. I think I bought Sells Out Volume 2 and PWG KurtRusselmania almost a full week before they went on sale at a live event once.

I have 2 matches left to watch and it's been a really good show so far. Can't wait to see Claudio/Chucky T.


----------



## KingKicks

*PWG Titannica*

Brandon Bonham vs. Malachi Jackson **½*

Brandon Gatson vs. Ryan Taylor ***½
*
Johnny Goodtime and Jerome “LTP” Robinson vs. The Cutler Brothers ***¼*

El Generico vs. Paul London ****

Joey Ryan vs. Christina Von Eerie ***¾

PWG World Title Match*
Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong ****¾-*****

*PWG World Tag Team Title Match*
The Young Bucks vs. Jay and Mark Briscoe ****½-***¾*

*Decent show. The last two matches were great, though I was surprised that I didn't enjoy Davey/Roddy more*​


----------



## FITZ

Evolve 3: Rise or Fall

Picked this up the other night at Evolve 4 and I really wanted to see the show after being there live. There were some matches that I couldn't wait to see a second time.


*Sami Callihan (0-0) vs. Adam Cole (0-0)*

Nice little match here actually. Callihan did a good job of playing a heel, he really looks like a believable psychopath. Cole really is a stereotypical face but his selling was pretty good and he was pretty easy to get behind, mostly because of how well Sami played the heel. Biggest problem was that it was a little too one sided. Cole looked really weak as Callihan controlled the whole match and got the win. 
**1/4

*
Johnny Gargano (1-1) vs. Ricochet (1-1)*

A lot slower than I expected/remembered. It made sense for Gargano to control the pace of the match and keep Ricochet grounded but I was still expecting to see Ricochet flying all over the place from bell to bell. Another good match that saw Gargano try really hard not to wrestle Ricochet's match. He used some high impact and faced paced stuff but he really only seemed to resort to it when it looked like Ricochet was starting to build momentum. 

So this match was pretty much put in place to explain the new countout rule (that I think only lasted one show). It went to a 20 count and the first man back in the ring would be declared the winner. Gargano ended up picking up the win by attacking the injured knee of Ricochet. Good stuff, and for Ricochet it was a well worked match with a story and some psychology. 
**3/4

*
Brittney Savage (0-0) vs. Mercedes Martinez (2-0)*

I get why they are having these matches with Mercedes but still doesn't mean that they are all that good. I mean there were a few nice moves but it was really just a squash that lasted 2 or 3 minutes. At least Savage was pretty hot. I've only seen Martinez in Evolve and I really am looking forward to seeing her wrestle a more competitive match. 
1/2*


*Up in Smoke (1-0) vs. Team Beyond (0-0) vs. Aeroform (0-2)*

Things started out OK, I mean it was a spotfest but they at least weren't sloppy. As the match wore on it got worse as some of the stuff they did just looked bad. I would say for every cool move they did there was one that just looked terrible. Up in Smoke did good, Aeroform was OK, and Team Beyond was just terrible. Not ROH circa 2002 spotfest bad but not all that better.

There was one really cool spot where the guy on Team Beyond that botched everything was thrown through the ropes and landed on his back on the floor. If that didn't look and sound so painful this would have been closer to a 1 star match...
*1/2

*
John Moxley (0-0) vs. Drake Younger (0-0)*

I want to give the camera men and production crew credit for doing a good job of covering up one of the most obvious blade jobs that I've ever seen. You could still tell that Younger was blading Moxley but it was a lot worse when I saw it happen live. 

They wrestled this match like they hated each other, and I'm not sure why. They said that they had wrestled before but I've never seen those matches as I don't follow CZW at all. The match was pretty solid though. They worked stiff with each other and you could tell that why giving a good effort. The blading hurt the match and it did seem to drag a little bit. I really like John Moxley but this is not his best performance. Still solid enough I guess as I could feel some emotion between the guys. Younger also sold his arm after the match which was a plus.
**


*Bobby Fish (0-2) vs. Chris Hero (0-1)*

Before anyone can complain about Fish getting to wrestle Danielson at Evolve 4 they need to see this match to understand what's being done with him. Hero came into the match very cocky, in a pre match segment you just got the impression that he wasn't worried at all about Bobby Fish. Well Fish took the fight right to Hero and they went out and had a really enjoyable hard hitting match. There were a few times when it looked like Fish might be able to score the big upset but it didn't happen.

Hero clearly got the best of Fish and you could tell for quite some time that Bobby was running on near empty but he kept fighting. Now if you're not a fan of Hero throwing a lot of elbows you won't be too thrilled with this match but I personally could watch Hero throw elbows all day. The fact that Fish took so many also really made it look like Fish was giving a super human effort, a lot like the Hero/Danielson match in PWG from September of 2009. It really served it's purpose of showing that Fish could hang in the ring with a big name like Hero and that he is really fucking hard to beat. A really good match that never dragged and was just easy to watch. 
***1/2


I'm guessing intermission was after this as I am in a slightly different spot in the bleachers. Another side note, I'm wearing the same shirt now as I did when I was at the show. *


Brodie Lee (0-1) vs. Chris Dickinson (0-2) vs. Hallowicked (0-1) vs. Gran Akuma (1-0)*

Not very good at all. Dickinson had some terrible looking botches and the rest of the match just sort of happened. No real highlights of the match at all and a lot of weak chops. Took a lot of momentum that the show had going. The only good thing about this match is that Brodie Lee looked like a monster. 
*1/4


*Kyle O'Reilly (2-0) vs. TJP (0-1)
*
What I really like about watching TJP is that there are times when it looks like wrestling is real during his matches. His match with Sawa was one of the more realistic pro wrestling matches I've seen in a while and this wasn't far behind. I want to see more matches like this on the indies. Just some great fast paced technical wrestling and when they hit each other they didn't hold back. A nice short length but I couldn't expect them to keep up that kind of pace for all that long. 

It was so refreshing to watch a match like this. It sucks about TJP and Gabe having a falling out but at least this was a great match. Hard strikes and some really nice looking technical wrestling presented in a very unique way. 
***1/2


*Jimmy Jacobs (2-0) vs. Brad Allen (2-0)*

I like a lot of the stuff that Brad Allen can do. As far as the indies go he is a big guy but can wrestle like a much smaller guy. I thought it was kind of weird that they wrestled the match like Jimmy Jacobs was the same size as Allen, they went back and forth for most of the match with neither guy really controlling the match all that long. There wasn't all that much of a story, they just threw bombs at each other the whole time but some of the stuff they did was very cool and I have to say that I was entertained. 

I liked home Jimmy Jacobs kept going for the End Time and that it eventually paid off for him as he got the win with it in the end. Nothing mind blowing but a very good and enjoyable match. 
***


*Claudio Castagnoli (1-0) vs. Chuck Taylor (1-0)*

It's David vs. Goliath with a Goliath that is a fantastic wrestler. I have to say that this was done perfectly. The beginning was all about making Claudio look like a freak. He was man handling Chucky T and looked like he had this one under control. Taylor got in his share of offense to keep this from being too one sided and he seemed to be throwing everything he could at Claudio, and none of it seemed to have much effect. 

As the match wore on I loved how they made it look like Chuck was going to pull out the win only to have Claudio hit him with a power move and bring you back to the reality that there was no way Chucky T was going to win this match. And then he did! Cluadio taking an Omega Driver was flat out insane and it was a move that Chucky T had been trying to hit for most of the match but you never really thought he would be able to do it. A great ending to what was a fantastic match. 

It was good to see Chuck Taylor play the face. I mean I love him as an evil yet hilarious heel but it's good to see that someone can play both roles really well. Taylor played a pure face and did a good job of looking like an underdog that was easy to get behind. 

Smartly worked with them getting in some nice mat wrestling early on and then some even more impressive power wrestling with some high flying thrown in. I really don't have anything bad to say about this one. Story telling like this in the indies is always a great thing.
****1/4​

I really liked this show a lot. There were a few not so great matches but you can find those on any indy show, and any wrestling show for that matter. Nothing dragged and I would say that the show was really easy to watch. Good length too clocking in around 2 hours and 25 minutes. I would strongly recommend the show but I do realize that I seem to like Evolve a lot more than most people. It's quickly becoming one of my favorite indy companies out there. I just wish they had more people at this show as there wasn't much of a crowd and that really hurt. I think this will be fixed for the next show as the ACE Arena was a much smaller venue and they had a bigger crowd so the place will seem really alive.


----------



## Dug2356

I Gotta get some of these Evolve shows. They seem good with some wrestlers i havent had the chance to see wrestle before.


----------



## TheCobra333

Chikarasaurus Rex: King of Show​
Opening Match: Pinkie Sanchez, Tursas, Tim Donst, and Lince Dorado vs. Frightmare, Fire Ant, Solider Ant, and Green Ant
***¼


Match #2: Shingo vs. Equinox
**½


Match #3: Sara Del Rey and Daizee Haze vs. Amazing Kong and Raisha Saeed
**¾


Match #4: Icarus, Gran Akuma, and Chuck Taylor vs. CIMA, Masaaki Mochizuki, and Super Shenlong
***½


Match #5: Drake Younger, Amasis, and Ophidian vs. Vin Gerard, STIGMA, and Colin Delaney
***¼


Match #6: Ares and Claudio Castagnoli vs. Eddie Kingston and Tommy Dreamer
**½


Match #7: Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw, and Hallowicked vs. Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, and BxB Hulk
****


Very enjoyable show. The highlights were definitely both trios matches involving Dragon Gate talent. The Unstable also surprised with a fun trios match as well. Worth picking up for the historical significance as well.


----------



## FITZ

Pretty much what I would give the ratings with the exception of the Dreamer/Kingston vs. Claudio/Ares. It was much better then I expected. Granted it reminded me a lot of what we would see in WWE as far as a tag match goes but I found myself really caring about the match and enjoying it a lot.


----------



## WillTheBloody

TaylorFitz said:


> Pretty much what I would give the ratings with the exception of the Dreamer/Kingston vs. Claudio/Ares. It was much better then I expected. Granted it reminded me a lot of what we would see in WWE as far as a tag match goes but I found myself really caring about the match and enjoying it a lot.


I was sure I'd be the only person to like that match. WAAAY better than I anticipated and just perfectly booked. You know things are going well when you think, "Well why doesn't this guy just..." and then the guy does it. Props to everyone involved...mostly Kingston. Still in my top five characters on the indys today and he continues to evolve now that he has to mentally deal with people actually cheering him on. Whenever they blow off the Castagnoli/Kingston feud, it's gonna be insane.


----------



## FITZ

WillTheBloody said:


> I was sure I'd be the only person to like that match. WAAAY better than I anticipated and just perfectly booked. You know things are going well when you think, "Well why doesn't this guy just..." and then the guy does it. Props to everyone involved...mostly Kingston. Still in my top five characters on the indys today and he continues to evolve now that he has to mentally deal with people actually cheering him on. Whenever they blow off the Castagnoli/Kingston feud, it's gonna be insane.


Agreed. They didn't do anything all that incredible in the match but the way they did everything is what made it work. You don't need crazy spots to have a good match. 

Claudio just being terrified of Kingston was great. I was sitting right by Claudio and making comments about him being scared. When I said, "It's ok I'm afraid of Eddie Kingston too." He just turned around and screamed, "I'm not scared!"


----------



## WillTheBloody

TaylorFitz said:


> I was sitting right by Claudio and making comments about him being scared. When I said, "It's ok I'm afraid of Eddie Kingston too." He just turned around and screamed, "I'm not scared!"


That's awesome. Claudio has really upped his game as a heel this past year. He was always good, but only in the "I'm better than you and I know it" genre. He's become a lot more diverse and he seems much more comfortable showing real, raw emotions in the ring. Every time he and Kingston got near each other, I honestly believed they were trying to harm the other person.


----------



## KingCrash

Glad to see Dreamer/Kingston vs. BDK may be better then I thought. Up to Portal/UnStable, and honestly the only sub-par thing on there was Shingo's match with Jimmy. Surprised how much I enjoyed the Portal/Unstable brawl, loved the opener, women's tag was good, hell I even liked Dreamer's induction into the Hall of Fame.


----------



## lewieG

ROHFan4Life said:


> http://www.highspots.com/product.asp?id=18817
> 
> Disc One
> 
> Toshiyo Yamada & Manami Toyota vs. Etsuko Mita & Mima Shimoda in a best two out of three falls match (35:38, 1/24/94) ****1/2
> Aja Kong vs. Yumiko Hotta (19:42, 1/24/94) ****1/2
> Great Sasuke vs. Jushin Liger (Super J Cup semifinals, 18:09, 4/16/94) ****3/4
> Wild Pegaus (Chris Benoit) vs. Great Sasuke (Super J Cup finals, 18:46,
> 4/16/94) *****
> 
> Disc Two
> Triple Crown Champion Mitsuhara Misawa vs. Toshiaki Kawada (35:50, 6/3/94) *****
> Vader vs. Nobuhiko Takada (19:24, 8/18/94) ****1/2
> Aja Kong & Akira Hokuto vs. Dynamite Kansai & Yumiko Hotta in an elimination
> match (24:47, 8/24/94) ****1/2
> El Hijo Del Santo & Octagon vs. "Love Machine" Art Barr & Eddy Guerrero in a
> best two out of three falls mask vs. hair match (22:29, 11/6/94) *****
> 
> http://www.highspots.com/product.asp?id=18821
> Disc One
> 
> IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Champion Jushin Liger vs. Shinjiro Ohtani (20:27, 3/17/96)
> ****3/4
> Mitsuhara Misawa & Jun Akiyama vs. AJPW Tag Team Champions Toshiaki Kawada & Akira Taue (Misawa & Akiyama win titles, 27:26, 5/23/96) ****1/2
> Black Tiger (Eddie Guerrero) vs. Wild Pegasus (Chris Benoit) (Best of the Super
> Jr. semifinal, 20:17, 6/11/96) ****1/2
> AJPW Tag Team Champions Mitsuharu Misawa & Jun Akiyama vs. Toshiaki Kawada & Akira Taue (26:42, 7/9/96) ****1/2
> Kenta Kobashi vs. Triple Crown Champion Akira Taue (Kobashi wins title, 27:25,
> 7/24/96) ****1/2
> Ultimo Dragon vs. Shinjiro Otani (J-Crown semifinal, 16:02, 8/4/96)****3/4
> 
> Disc Two
> Taka Michinoku, Shoichi Funaki, Dick Togo, Shiryu, & Men's Teioh vs. Gran
> Naniwa, Super Delfin, Tiger Mask IV, Yakushiji, & Gran Hamada (32:07, 10/10/96)
> *****
> Ultimo Dragon vs. J-Crown Champion Great Sasuke (Dragon wins titles, 13:43,
> 10/11/96) ****3/4
> Great Sasuke, Gran Hamada, & Super Delfin vs. Dick Togo, Men's Teioh, & Shiryu
> (15:18, 11/12/96) ****1/2
> Mitsuhara Misawa & Jun Akiyama vs. Toshiaki Kawada & Akira Taue (Real World Tag League finals, 31:37, 12/6/96) *****
> WWWA Champion Manami Toyota vs. Kyoko Inoue (Inoue wins title, 24:50, 12/8/96) ****1/2
> 
> This isn't one large DVD, but a series of compilations with each DVD having 2 discs for every year from about 1982 to 2002 from out of U.S. promotions.


Wow, that's a really good idea, and some incredible matches to say the least.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH on HDNet Volume 1*

*1. Episode 1 - 21/3/09*
Jimmy Jacobs vs Tyler Black
***1/2

*2. Episode 3 - 4/4/09*
Bryan Danielson vs Austin Aries
***1/2-***3/4

*3. Episode 4 - 11/4/09*
Kenny Omega vs Austin Aries
***1/4

*4. Episode 6 - 25/4/09*
Tyler Black vs Bryan Danielson
***3/4

*5. Episode 7 - 2/5/09*
Austin Aries vs Roderick Strong
***1/2

*6. Episode 8 - 9/5/09 *
Bryan Danielson vs Tyler Black
***1/2-***3/4

*7. Episode 9 - 16/5/09 *
Kevin Steen & El Generico vs Rhett Titus & Kenny King
***
*
8. Episode 10 - 23/5/09*
Kenny King vs Kenny Omega vs Jay Briscoe
***-***1/4
Kings shoulders were clearly up....

*9. Episode 11 - 30/5/09 - Tables Match for the ROH World Tag Team Titles*
Kevin Steen & El Generico vs The American Wolves
****

*10. Episode 12 - 6/6/09 - ROH World Title Match*
Jerry Lynn vs Bryan Danielson vs Austin Aries vs Tyler Black
***3/4-****

Good DVD and very worth the $15 even with the Aspect Ratio problems of which i don't care for anyway.​


----------



## Platt

This is a great time to stock your ROH DVD collection. Over 110 Ring of Honor DVD’s on sale for $10 each. Get them for as low as $8.50 each when you use the 15% off discount code listed below. General admission tickets for upcoming live events in Richmond & Charlotte are on sale for $10 each. Did we mention you can take an additional 15% Off your total order! Also, Ring of Honor’s latest iPPV “Death Before Dishonor VIII” from Toronto, Ontario will be released on DVD this coming Monday. Order you copy now!!!

TAKE 15% OFF YOUR ORDER- NO MINIMUM PURCHASE!!!

This sale includes all DVD’s tickets, & apparel. Besides ROH DVD’s you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.

To redeem your 15% Off Coupon please follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2. Enter the coupon code: triple into the box marked Discount Code when you are going through the checkout process. You MUST then hit the “submit” button to the right of the code in order to attach the discount to the order.

RING OF HONOR $10 DVD SALE!!!


Spoiler: $10 DVDs



You can now purchase the following Ring of Honor DVD’s for only $10 each:

2002 Shows:
-Road To The Title 6/22/02 (One night tournament to determine the four men who will compete for the ROH Title)
-Unscripted 9/21/02 (Paul London vs. Michael Shane Street Fight, Low Ki vs. Xavier ROH World Title Match, One Night ROH Tag Team Title Tournament)
-Glory By Honor 10/5/02 (Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe Fight Without Honor, Christopher Daniels vs. Doug Williams)
-Night of the Butcher 12/7/02 (Homicide & Abdullah the Butcher vs. The Carnage Crew, Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson)
-Final Battle 2002 (Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe vs. Steve Corino)

2003 Shows:
-Night of the Champions 3/22/03 (Xavier vs. Samoa Joe ROH Title Match, Low Ki vs. Jody Fleisch)
-Retribution: Round Robin Challenge II 4/26/03 (Paul London, Christopher Daniels, & THe Amazing Red battle in the second annual Round Robin Challenge tournament; CM Punk vs. Homicide; Samoa Joe vs. Doug Williams ROH Title Match)
-Night of the Grudges 6/14/03 (AJ Styles vs. Paul London, The Group vs. The Prophecy)
-Wrestlerave’ 03 6/28/05 (Homicide vs. Trent Acid Fight Without Honor; CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Raven & Christopher Daniels; Samoa Joe vs. Dan Maff ROH Title Match)
-Death Before Dishonor 7/19/03 (Paul London makes his final ROH appearance as he challenges Samoa Joe for the ROH World Title; Raven vs. CM Punk Dog Collar Match; Briscoes vs. AJ Styles & The Amazing Red; Jeff Hardy in ROH)
-Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 8/16/03 (Steve Corino vs. Homicide; CM Punk vs. Samoa Joe)
-Final Battle 2003 12/27/03 (The Great Muta & Arashi vs. Christopher Daniels & Dan Maff, Homicide vs. Satoshi Kojima, AJ Styles vs. Kaz Hayashi)

2004 Shows:
-At Our Best 3/13/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Jay Briscoe ROH World Title Cage Match; Scramble Cage II; CM Punk vs. AJ Styles with Ricky Steamboat at the guest referee)
-ROH Reborn Stage 1 4/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. CM Punk)
-Death Before Dishonor II Part 1 7/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide, Briscoes vs. Punk & Cabana two out of three falls)
-Glory By Honor III 9/11/04 (Mick Foley debuts,Punk vs. Aries, Danielson vs. Shelley)
-Weekend of Thunder Night 1 11/5/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jushin Liger; Austin Aries vs. CM Punk; Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. John Walters & Nigel McGuinness; Rocky Romero & Ricky Reyes vs. Jack Evans & Roderick Strong Tag Team Title Match)

2005 Shows:
-It All Begins 1/15/05 (Foley-Samoa Joe Confrontation, Danielson vs. Homicide, Aries first title defense)
-Trios Tournament 2005 3/5/05 (One night, six man tag team tournament)
-Back To Basics 3/12/05 (Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. CM Punk & Spanky)
-Best Of American Super Juniors Tournament 4/2/05 (Austin Aries vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, One Night Super Juniors Tournament, BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal for the vacant ROH Tag Titles)
-Stalemate 4/16/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide in a lumberjack match, Austin Aries vs. James Gibson ROH World Title Match)
-Manhattan Mayhem 5/7/05 (Homicide & Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal; Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley ROH World Title Match; CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave Dog Collar Match)
-Nowhere To Run 5/14/05 (CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave Steel Cage Match; Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match; Homicide vs. Doug Williams; Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs. Alex Shelley & Delirious; Nigel McGuinness vs. Colt Cabana)
-Future Is Now 6/12/05 (Austin Aries vs. Low Ki in a Non Sanctioned, Non Title Match; CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong, Homicide vs. James Gibson, Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness for the Pure Title)
-Sign of Dishonor 7/8/05 (CM Punk vs. Jay Lethal ROH World Title; Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana; AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave; Samoa Joe vs. James Gibson vs. Austin Aries vs. Homicide)
-Redemption 8/12/05 (CM Punk defends the ROH World Title against Christopher Daniels, James Gibson, & Samoa Joe in an elimination match; Matt Hardy vs. Homicide; Generation Next vs. The Embassy; Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal)
-Survival of the Fittest 2005 9/24/05 (Features 6 Man Survival of the Fittest Elimination Match)
-Joe vs. Kobashi 10/1/05 (Features the classic must see match featuring Samoa Joe vs. Kenta Kobashi)
-Unforgettable 10/2/05 (Kenta Kobashi & Homicide vs. Samoa Joe & Low Ki; Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Yang; James Gibson vs. Roderick Strong)
-Enter The Dragon 10/14/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match, Homicide & Low Ki vs. Steve Corino & Colt Cabana)
-Buffalo Stampede 10/15/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Steve Corino ROH World Title Match; Low Ki vs. Colt Cabana; Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe Pure Title Match; The Embassy vs. Generation Next NO DQ Six Man War)
-This Means War 10/29/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. AJ Styles, Curry Man vs. Jay Lethal)
-Showdown in Motown 11/4/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Sabin ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley, AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Abyss & Jimmy Rave, plus a Four Corner Survival with Christopher Daniels vs. Samoa Joe vs. Colt Cabana vs. Homicide)
-Steel Cage Warfare 12/3/05 (Generation Next vs. Embassy Steel Cage Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Rocky Romero ROH World Title Match; Steve Corino vs. Homicide; Samoa Joe vs. Jay Lethal)

2006 Shows:
-Tag Wars 2006 1/27/06 (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Bryan Danielson & Jay Lethal Tag Title Match; the semi-finals and finals of Trios Tournament 2006, Christopher Daniels vs. Low Ki)
-Dissension 1/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles ROH World Title Match; Aries & Strong vs. Jacobs & Whitmer ROH Tag Title Match; Daniels vs. Sydal; Low Ki vs. Jack Evans)
-Unscripted II 2/11/06 (CM Punk’s surprise return as he teams with Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave & Adam Pearce, Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries for the Pure Title)
-Fourth Anniversary Show 2/25/06 (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal ROH Tag Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave World Title Match)
-Arena Warfare 3/11/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Alex Shelley World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. Matt Sydal, Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana vs. Samoa Joe)
-Dragon Gate Challenge 3/30/06 (Generation Next vs. Blood Generation; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi; Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels, Homicide vs. Colt Cabana; Alex Shelley & Jimmy Rave vs. Bryan Danielson & Delirious)
-Weekend of Champions Night 1 4/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Yang ROH World Title; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match, Nigel McGuinness vs. Christopher Daniels Pure Title Match)
-Weekend of Champions Night 2 4/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title vs. Pure Title; Aries & Strong vs. Rave & Shelley for the Tag Titles; Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal)
-How We Roll 5/12/06 (Bryan Danielson & Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage & Colt Cabana; Austin Aries vs. Jay Briscoe; Roderick Strong vs. Mark Briscoe)
-Destiny 6/3/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong ROH Tag Title Match; Christopher Daniels vs. BJ Whitmer)
-Throwdown 6/23/06 (KENTA vs. Roderick Strong; Bryan Danielson vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs ROH World Title Match; Necro Butcher vs. Adam Pearce; Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards vs. Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
-Chi Town Struggle 6/24/06 (KENTA vs. Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; ROH vs. CZW Six Man Tag War)
-Generation Now 7/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match, Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage, Generation Next’s Last Stand as Aries, Strong, Evans, & Sydal team up together for the final time)
-Time To Man Up 8/4/06 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. KENTA & Davey Richards; AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe; Bryan Danielson vs. Jack Evans)
-Anarchy In The UK 8/13/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Matt Sydal; BJ Whitmer vs. Go Shiozaki; Bryan Danielson vs. SUWA ROH World Title Match)
-Gut Check 8/26/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match; Briscoes vs. Homicide & Davey Richards)
-Survival of the Fittest 2006 10/6/06 (First round matches include: Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson, Christopher Daniels vs. Austin Aries, Briscoes vs. Homicide & Roderick Strong, Matt Sydal vs. Davey Richards, Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
-Motor City Madness 10/7/06 (Briscoes vs. Samoa Joe & Homicide STREET FIGHT; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match)
-Suffocation 10/27/06 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Steve Corino & Adam Pearce, Matt Sydal vs. Delirious, Jay Briscoe vs. Davey Richards, Austin Aries vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
-Honor Reclaims Boston 11/5/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. KENTA & Davey Richards Matt Sydal vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
-The Bitter End 11/4/06 (KENTA vs. Matt Sydal; Homicide vs. Steve Corino Fight Without Honor; Samoa Joe & Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson & Jimmy Rave)
-Black Friday Fallout 11/24/06 (Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. Davey Richards & Delirious, Samoa Joe vs. Jay Briscoe, Kings of Wrestling vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong World Tag Team Title Match, Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave, Mark Briscoe vs. Shingo)
-Dethroned 11/25/06 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe Falls Count Anywhere Elimination Street Fight; Davey Richards vs. Austin Aries; Chris Hero & Cladio Castagnoli vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal World Tag Team Title Match)
-Chicago Spectacular Night 1 12/8/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe ROH World Title Steel Cage Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Matt Sydal & Shingo Dragon Gate Rules; Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Homicide vs. Brent Albright)
-Chicago Spectacular Night 2 12/9/06 (Bryan Danielson, Jimmy Rave, Shingo, & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious, Colt Cabana, Nigel McGuinness, & BJ Whitmer Eight Man Elimintation Tag; Adam Pearce vs. Homicide Steel Cage Match; Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe; Davey Richards vs. Jay Briscoe)

2007 Shows:
-Fifth Year Festival: New York 2/16/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Samoa Joe; Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave ROH World Title Match; Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong World Tag Team Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness & Colt Cabana)
-Fifth Year Festival: Dayton 2/23/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. BJ Whitmer ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards; Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries Dragon Gate Open The Brave Gate Championship; Homicide vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jay Briscoe)
-Fifth Year Festival: Chicago 2/24/07 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. ROH World Champion Takeshi Morishima & Nigel McGuinness; Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs Windy City Death Match; Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. The Briscoes Tag Title Match; Austin Aries & Matt Cross vs. Roderick Strong & Davey Richards)
-Fifth Year Festival: Finale 3/4/07 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide; Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Rave Fight Without Honor, BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs Falls Count Anywhere, Doi & Shingo vs. Davey Richards & Roderick Strong, Briscoe vs. Briscoe)
-This Means War II 4/13/07 (ROH World Champion Takeshi Morishima & Chris Hero vs. Doug Williams & Nigel McGuinness, No Remorse Corps vs. The Resilience Six Man Elimination Match, Homicide vs. Brent Albright, Jay Briscoe vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
-Fighting Spirit 4/14/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong & Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans & Delirious, Doug Williams vs. Colt Cabana, El Generico & Kevin Steen vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe)
-The Battle of St. Paul 4/27/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels FIP World Title; Colt Cabana & Homicide vs. Brent Albright & Adam Pearce Anything Goes Match; Rocky Romero vs. Jack Evans vs. Delirious vs. Erick Stevens)
-Reborn Again 5/11/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe defend the Tag Titles against Takeshi Morishima & BJ Whitmer, Delirious vs. KENTA, Matt Sydal vs. Naomichi Marufuji, Bryan Danielson makes his return to Ring of Honor, The Resilience vs. No Remorse Corps)
-Respect Is Earned 5/12/07 (Ring of Honor’s 1st PPV; Bryan Danielson & Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness & KENTA; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Matt Sydal & Claudio Castagnoli World Tag Team Title Match; Rocky Romero vs. Naomichi Marufuji; Delirious vs. Roderick Strong)
-Domination 6/9/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Hero & Castagnoli for the Tag Titles 2/3 Falls; Delirious vs. Rocky Romero; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw)
-Live In Osaka 7/17/07 (CIMA, Naomichi Marufuji, & Bryan Danielson vs. Masaaki Mochizuki, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero; Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe vs. SHINGO & Susumu Yokosuka World Tag Team Title Match; Ryo Saito, Matt Sydal, & Dragon Kid vs. Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, & Delirious; Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans)
-Race To The Top Tournament Night 1 7/27/07 (Eight first round tournament matches; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness & Bryan Danielson World Tag Team Title Match)
-Race To The Top Tournament Night 2 7/28/07 (Feaures the Quarter-finals, Semi-finals, and Finals of the Race To The Top Tournament. Also, Bryan Danielson, Austin Aries, Matt Sydal, & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness, Roderick Strong, Delirious, & Jay Briscoe in the $10,000 Tag Team Challenge)
-Death Before Dishonor V Night 2 8/11/07 (No Remorse Corps vs. Resilience Philly Street Fight; Takeshi Morishima vs. Brent Albright ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Mike Quackenbush; Mark Briscoe vs. El Generico; Jay Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen)
-Caged Rage 8/24/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico World Tag Title Steel Cage; Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans Steel Cage Match; Takeshi Morishima vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. PAC)
-Manhattan Mayhem II 8/25/09 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico for the World Tag Titles 2/3 Falls; Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans)
-Motor City Madness 2007 9/14/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Austin Aries & Matt Cross for the Tag Titles; Takeshi Morishima defends the World Title vs. the winner of a Four Corner Survival with Delirious vs. Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens vs. Kevin Steen; El Generico vs. Naomichi Marufuji)
-Undeniable 10/6/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match; Briscoes vs. Davey Richards & Rocky Romero Tag Title Match; Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong; Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Her)
-Survival of the Fittest 2007 10/19/07 (First Round Match include: Brent Albright vs. Roderick Strong; Chris Hero vs. Karl Anderson; Rocky Romero vs. TJ Perkins; Delirious vs. Austin Aries; Human Tornado vs. Shane Hagadorn vs. Tony Kozina; Davey Richards vs. Claudio Castagnoli; Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson; plus Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs & The Necro Butcher)
-Glory By Honor VI Night 1 11/2/07 (Mitsuharu Misawa & KENTA vs. Takeshi Morishima & Naomichi Marufuji; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries Best of Three Series; Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong & Rocky Romero Tag Title Match)
-Reckless Abandon 11/30/07 (The Briscoes vs. Evans & Ruckus vs. Jacobs & Black vs. Albright & Whitmer Scramble Tag Match; Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries 30 Min. Ironman Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Necro Butcher; Delirious vs. Adam Pearce Falls Count Anywhere Match)
-Unscripted III 12/1/07 ( Jay & Mark Briscoe team with Erick Stevens against The No Remorse Corps; Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries)
-Final Battle 2007 12/30/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black World Tag Team Title Match; Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Chris Hero Four Way Elimination Match; Naomichi Marufuji vs. Davey Richards; Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens FIP Title Match)

2008 Shows:
-Transform 1/12/08 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Necro Butcher & Tyler Black Street Fight; Erick Stevens vs. Bryan Danielson FIP Heavyweight Title Match; Brent Albright vs. Kevin Steen; Austin Aries vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
-Breakout 1/25/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero ROH Title Cage Maych; Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black; Erick Stevens vs. Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards FIP Title Match; No Remorse Corps vs. Age of the Fall)
-Eye of the Storm 2/22/08 (#1 Contender’s Tournament featuring Bryan Danielson, Rocky Romero, Kevin Steen, Delirious, Go Shiozaki, Necro Butcher, Austin Aries, & El Generico)
-Take No Prisoners 3/16/08 (Nigel McGuinness defends the ROH World Title against the winner of a Four Corner Survival; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries; Briscoes vs. Age of the Fall in a Street Fight)
-Bedlam in Beantown 4/11/08 (Necro Butcher vs. Kevin Steen Boston Massacre Match; Nigel McGuinness vs. Four Corner Survival Winner ROH World Title Match; Davey Richards vs. Kota Ibushi)
-Injustice 4/12/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen ROH World Title Match; Davey Richards & Rocky Romero vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe Tag Title Match; Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kota Ibushi; Necro Butcher vs. Roderick Strong No DQ Match)
-Tag Wars 2008 4/18/08 (The Age of the Fall of Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. The Motor City Machine Guns of Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Austin Aries & Kota Ibushi; Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico)
-Return Engagement 4/19/08 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The Motor City Machine Guns; Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen ROH World Title Match; Kota Ibushi vs. El Generico)
-A New Level 5/10/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli ROH World Title Match; Jay Briscoe & Austin Aries vs. TYler Black & Jimmy Jacobs World Tag Team Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Naomichi Marufuji; Takeshi Morishima vs. Necro Butcher)
-Up For Grabs 6/6/08 (ROH World Tag Title Tournament featuring The Age of The Fall, The Vulture Squad, The Hangmen 3, Steen & Generico, Nigel McGuinness & Go Shiozaki, The No Remorse Corps, Delirious & Pelle Primeau, and Austin Aries & Bryan Danielson)
-Respect Is Earned II 6/7/08 (Age of the Fall vs. Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries World Tag Title Match; Nigel McGuinness vs. Go Shiozaki ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens Fight Without Honor)
-Battle For Supremacy 6/27/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Adam Pearce ROH Title vs. NWA Title Match; Necro Butcher vs. Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Erick Stevens; Roderick Strong vs. Chris Hero)
-Northern Navigation 7/25/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen ROH World Title Match; Age of the Fall vs. Jay Briscoe & Austin Aries No DQ Match; Naomichi Marufuji vs. Roderick Strong; Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
-Age of Insanity 8/15/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. El Generico for the ROH World Title; Roderick Strong & Brent Albright vs. Chris Hero & Go Shiozaki; Briscoes vs. Age of the Fall; Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black)
-Night of the Butcher II 8/16/08 (Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries; The Necro Butcher vs. Jimmy Jacobs NO DQ Match; Tyler Black vs. El Generico; Brent Albright vs. Go Shiozaki NWA Title Match)
-The Tokyo Summit 9/13/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Jacobs ROH World Title Match; Kensuke Sasaki vs. Roderick Strong; KENTA & Kota Ibushi vs. Naomichi Marufuji & Katsuhiko Nakajima; Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs. Bryan Danielson GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title Match)
-Glory By Honor VII 9/20/08 (Steel Cage Warfare with The Briscoes & Austin Aries vs. The Age of the Fall vs. Necro Butcher; Nigel McGuinness vs. El Generico ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima GHC Jr. Title Match)
-Return of the 187 10/24/08 (LAX vs. Kevin Steen & El Genericovs. Age of the Fall vs. Sweet N Sour Inc. 30 minute Iron Team Match; Go Shiozaki vs. Austin Aries; Mark Briscoe vs. The Necro Butcher vs. Delirious)
-The French Connection 11/7/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Go Shiozaki vs. Kevin Steen vs. El Generico ROH World Title Batlle of Champions Elimination Match; Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black; Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards)
-Escalation 11/21/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries Non Title Three Way Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious World Tag Title Match)
-Rising Above 2008 11/22/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title; Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs I-Quit Match; Samoa Joe vs. Tyler Black; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe Tag Team Title Match)
-Wrestling At The Gateway 12/5/08 (Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Bryan Danielson & Jerry Lynn; Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black; Necro Butcher & Ace Steel vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious)
-Southern Hostility 12/6/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Jerry Lynn ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli NO DQ Match; Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. The Necro Butcher & Austin Aries; Brent Albright & Erick Stevens vs. Sweet N Sour Inc)

2009 Shows:
-Full Circle 1/16/09 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black; Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Jerry Lynn vs. Austin Aries; Jay Briscoe & Roderick Strong vs. The American Wolves; Delirious vs. The Necro Butcher)
-Injustice II 1/17/09 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Jerry Lynn; Roderick Strong & Erick Stevens vs. The American Wolves Lumberjack Strap Match; Austin Aries vs. Jay Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs)
-Motor City Madness 2009 1/30/09 (Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The American Wolves World Tag Title Match; Nigel McGuinness vs. Jay Briscoe; Tyler Black vs. Jerry Lynn; Brent Albright vs. Claudio Castagnoli; Bryan Danielson vs. Rhett Titus)
-Caged Collision 1/31/09 (10 Man Steel Cage War featuring Brent Albright, Roderick Strong, Jay Briscoe, Erick Stevens, & Ace Steel vs. Sweet N’ Sour Incorporated; Nigel McGuinness vs. El Generico ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black)
-Proving Ground 2009 Night 1 2/6/09 (Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Dark City Fight Club, Nigel McGuinness vs. Brent Albright; Bryan Danielson & Jerry Lynn vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious; Necro Butcher vs. Austin Aries)
-Proving Ground 2009 Night 2 2/7/09 (Bryan Danielson vs. El Generico; Nigel McGuinness vs. D-Lo Brown ROH World Title Match; Tyler Black & Necro Butcher vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious, Davey Richards vs. Kevin Steen)
-Eliminating The Competition 2/27/09 (World Champion Nigel McGuinness defends his title against Tyler Black, Jimmy Jacobs, & Jerry Lynn in an Elimination Match; Necro Butcher vs. Brodie Lee in an Anything Goes Street Fight; Chris Hero & Eddie Edwards vs. Jay Briscoe & Kevin Steen)
-Stylin’ & Profilin’ 3/13/09 (“Nature Boy” Ric Flair makes his Ring of Honor debut; Nigel McGuinness vs. Brent Albright ROH World Title Match; Tyler Black & Jerry Lynn vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious; Bryan Danielson vs. Bison Smith; Wolves & Hero vs. Steen, Generico, & Dempsey)
-Insanity Unleashed 3/14/09 (Nigel McGuinness & Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black & Jerry Lynn; The American Wolves vs. Roderick Strong & Brent Albright; Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious No DQ Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Kenny Omega vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
-Steel City Clash 3/20/09 (KENTA & El Generico vs. Nigel McGuinness & Davey Richards; Tyler Black & Necro Butcher vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Brodie Lee Falls Count Anywhere Match; Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Mike Quackenbush)
-Double Feature II 4/17/09 & 4/18/09 (American Wolves vs. Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black World Tag Team Title Match; Kevin Steen, El Generico, & Bryan Danielson vs. The American Wolves & Sylvain Grenier; Jay Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong; Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious Street Fight; Tyler Black vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Jay Briscoe vs. Kenny Omega Four Corner Survival)
-A Cut Above 4/24/09 (Jerry Lynn vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match; Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards; Bryan Danielson vs. Eddie Edwards; Chris Hero vs. Colt Cabana; Kevin Steen & Jay Briscoe vs. The Dark City Fight Club)
-The Homecoming II 4/25/09 (Jerry Lynn vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen & Jay Briscoe World Tag Title Match 2/3 Falls; Tyler Black vs. Chris Hero)
-Never Say Die 5/8/09 (Jerry Lynn vs. Chris Hero ROH World Title Match; Kevin Steen vs. Davey Richards in an Anything Goes Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Sonjay Dutt vs. Eddie Edwards; Jay Briscoe vs. The Necro Butcher)
-Validation 5/9/09 (The American Wolves vs. Bryan Danielson & Kevin Steen World Tag Team Title Match; Jerry Lynn vs. Jay Briscoe ROH World Title Match; Joey Ryan vs. Colt Cabana; Chris Hero vs. Sonjay Dutt)
-Contention 6/12/09 (Jerry Lynn vs. Tyler Black; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The Young Bucks; Davey Richards vs. Jay Briscoe; Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Eddie Edwards vs. D-Lo Brown; Bryan Danielson vs. Kenny King)
-Manhattan Mayhem III 6/13/09 (Jerry Lynn vs. Austin Aries World Title Match; American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico Tag Title Submissions Match; Tyler Black vs. Jimmy Jacobs in a First Blood Match)
-Violent Tendencies 6/26/09 (Tyler Black vs. Jimmy Jacobs Steel Cage Match; American Wolves vs. KENTA & Roderick Strong Tag Title Match; Claudio Castagnoli vs. Nigel McGuinness)
-End Of An Age 6/27/09 (KENTA vs. Tyler Black; Austin Aries vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match; American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico; Joey Ryan & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright & Colt Cababa in a Chicago Street Fight)


GENERAL ADMISSION TICKETS- ONLY $10 EACH

You can now purchase general admission tickets for the following events for only $10 each:

-Richmond, VA 8/27/10
-Charlotte, NC 8/28/10

Offer ends Tuesday, August 3rd at 10 AM EST!!! Shipping costs are not discountable. DVD Subscription Packages, Terry Funk Autograph Tickets, & gift certificates are not included in the sale. No adjustment to prior purchases or previously placed orders. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com and will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.

NEW MERCHANDISE RELEASES!!!

The following items are now available to order in the New Releases section:

Death Before Dishonor VIII- Toronto, Ontario 6/19/10 (2 Disc Set)

This title will begin shipping on Monday!!!

Ring of Honor presents “Death Before Dishonor VIII” on iPPV from Toronto, Ontario featuring two must see matches as Tyler Black battles Davey Richards for the World Title and The Kings of Wrestling face Jay & Mark Briscoe for the Tag Titles. Includes a bonus disc featuring “Buffalo Stampede II” from previous night in Hamburg, NY.

Disc 1- Death Before Dishonor VIII
1. El Generico vs. Kevin Steen
2. The All Night Express (Rhett Titus & Kenny King) vs. Up In Smoke (Cheech & Cloudy)
3. Austin Aries vs. Delirious
4. 2nd Annual Toronto Gauntlet: Colt Cabana vs. Eddie Edwards vs. Roderick Strong vs. Tyson Dux vs. Shawn Daivari vs. Steve Corino
5. Christopher Daniels vs. Kenny Omega
6. ROH World Tag Team Title/No DQ Match: The Kings of Wrestling (Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli) vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe
7. ROH World Title Match: Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards

Disc 2- Buffalo Stampede II
1. Delirious vs. Mr. Ernesto Osiris
2. 10-Minute Hunt: ROH World Television Champion Eddie Edwards vs. Tyson Dux
3. Colt Cabana vs. Shawn Daivari
4. Roderick Strong vs. Pee Wee
5. Non-Title Match: ROH World Tag Champions The Kings of Wrestling (Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli) vs. Up In Smoke (Cheech & Cloudy)
6. Austin Aries vs. Kenny Omega
7. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The All Night Express (Rhett Titus & Kenny King)
8. Non-Title Match: ROH World Champion Tyler Black vs. Steve Corino

SHIMMER Vol. 30 (DVD)
Features MsChif vs. Sarah Stock for the SHIMMER Title; Cheerleader Melissa vs. Madison Eagles in a #1 Contender’s Match; Allison Danger vs. Portia Perez in a Last Woman Standing Match; Hiroyo Matsumoto vs. Sara Del Rey; Ayumi Kurihara vs. Nikki Roxx; plus more.
1. Leva Bates vs. Malia Hosaka
2. Rachel Summerlyn & Jessica James vs. Melanie Cruise & Annie Social
3. LuFisto vs. Cat Power
4. Mercedes Martinez vs. Kellie Skater
5. Ayumi Kurihara vs. Nikki Roxx
6. Misaki Ohata & Jamilia Craft vs. Tomoka Nakagawa & Daizee Haze
7. Jessie McKay vs. Nicole Matthews
8. Hiroyo Matsumoto vs. Sara Del Rey
9. Last Woman Standing Match: Allison Danger vs. Portia Perez
10. #1 Contender’s Match: Cheerleader Melissa vs. Madison Eagles
11. SHIMMER Title Match: MsChif vs. Sarah Stock

-Kings of Wrestling T-Shirt
-Austin Aries “Greatest Man” T-Shirt
-NEW Colt Cabana T-Shirt
-Necro Butcher “Skull” T-Shirt


----------



## jawbreaker

Looks like ROH wants to forget that Brodie Lee ever main evented their TV show.


----------



## Mark.

That, or Brodie vs Lynn wasn't a good enough match for that kind of Best Of, which it wasn't.


----------



## KaijuFan

Picked up Supercard(finally) due to the sale, pretty stoked to finally watch it. 

Also really wanted to order Chikarasaurus Rex but I really am not down for spending 25 bucks on a dvd-r. Anyone bite the bullet?


----------



## seancarleton77

I'm watching Evolve 3 right now, and while it's fun they need to stop putting on pointless spotfests, I like spots and all but could we get one arm lock?! Oh and they need to stop letting people who are not over get pin falls on Jon Moxley, I'm looking at you Drake whatever your last name is, his attire looks like something a clown would refuse to wear and he's just another guy going through spots that belong to FAR more talented wrestlers, he may be the next Super Dragon, and that's not a compliment. 

Johnny Gargano is awesome though.


----------



## TheAce

> Also really wanted to order Chikarasaurus Rex but I really am not down for spending 25 bucks on a dvd-r. Anyone bite the bullet?


I bit the bullet, I know what you mean though about that $ for DVD-R's....=/


----------



## WillTheBloody

seancarleton77 said:


> Oh and they need to stop letting people who are not over get pin falls on Jon Moxley, I'm looking at you Drake whatever your last name is, his attire looks like something a clown would refuse to wear and he's just another guy going through spots that belong to FAR more talented wrestlers, he may be the next Super Dragon, and that's not a compliment.


This is such a weird post. Don't get me wrong, I'm not a fan of Drake Younger. I don't dislike him either. It's just that..."something a clown would refuse to wear"? He just wore black tights and an old shirt. The "next Super Dragon"? I don't remember any excessive Exploders, Germans, or Pildrivers in the match, just the Kudo that ended. 

To me, calling comparing someone to "Super Dragon" is saying they're so bad that they're dangerous to their opponent. Drake's not great, but I don't seem him ending someone's career with a Blue Thunder Driver.


----------



## seancarleton77

WillTheBloody said:


> This is such a weird post. Don't get me wrong, I'm not a fan of Drake Younger. I don't dislike him either. It's just that..."something a clown would refuse to wear"? He just wore black tights and an old shirt. The "next Super Dragon"? I don't remember any excessive Exploders, Germans, or Pildrivers in the match, just the Kudo that ended.
> 
> To me, calling comparing someone to "Super Dragon" is saying they're so bad that they're dangerous to their opponent. Drake's not great, but I don't seem him ending someone's career with a Blue Thunder Driver.


It was more of a shot at his AWFUL B-Boy like attire, seriously if Austin would have worn that get up the Attitude Era would have bombed early on and WCW would have won.


----------



## KingKicks

*PWG DDT4 2010*

*PWG World Tag Team Title Match/DDT4 First Round Match*
The Young Bucks vs. Johnny Goodtime and Jerome “LTP” Robinson ****½-***¾

DDT4 First Round Match*
The Cutler Bros. vs. Roderick Strong and Ryan Taylor ***¼

DDT4 First Round Match*
Scott Lost and Chuck Taylor vs. El Generico and Paul London ***¾

DDT4 First Round Match*
Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. KAMIKAZE ****½

PWG World Tag Team Title Match/DDT4 Semi Final Match*
The Young Bucks vs. The Cutler Bros. ****½-***¾

DDT4 Semi Final Match*
Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. El Generico and Paul London ****

Chris Hero vs. Brandon Bonham ****¼

PWG World Tag Team Title Match/DDT4 Final*
The Young Bucks vs. El Generico and Paul London ****½-***¾*

*Nowhere as good as last year's DDT4. (I wouldn't say anything was as good as Bucks/MOLMF, Dolphins/MCMG or Dolphins/Bucks) but still a fun show throughout. It's ashame about Nick getting hurt in the final, as it happened right at the point when things were getting interesting.*​


----------



## antoniomare007

http://twitter.com/sinclairtodd

:lmao


----------



## KingCrash

*Chikara - Chikarasaurus Rex: King Of Show*


BDK (Sanchez, Tursas, Donst, & Dorado) vs. Frightmare & The (Fire, Soldier & Green Ant)- ***1/2

Shingo vs. Equinox - **

BDK (Sara Del Ray & Daizee Haze) vs. Amazing Kong & Raisha Saeed - **3/4

CIMA, Masaaki Mochizuki & Super Shenlong vs. Team F.I.S.T. (Akuma, Icarus & Chuck Taylor) - ***1/2+

Drakes On A Plane (Drake Younger & The Osirian Portal) vs. The UnStable (Vin Gerard, STIGMA & Colin Delaney) - ***1/2

BDK (Ares & Claudio Castagnoli) vs. Eddie Kingston & Tommy Dreamer - ***

Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw & Hallowicked vs. Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino & BxB Hulk - **** 

Very solid show with a fast paced 8 man opener(well besides Tursas), F.I.S.T. delivering a trios match almost as good as KOT in the current incarnation's swan song, a six man brawl that was better then it had any right to be (especially since it includes Vin Gerard) and the as expected main event. ​


----------



## Tarfu

antoniomare007 said:


> http://twitter.com/sinclairtodd
> 
> :lmao





> *bryandanielson* everyone follow my favorite referee @sinclairtodd. We will be starting the "Win a Date w/ Todd Sinclair" contest. Single ladies, get ready!


Oh lord. :lmao


----------



## smitlick

Just picked up Shimmer Vol 30 and Buffalo Stampede II/Death Before Dishonor VIII..

Cant wait for Davey/Tyler.

EDIT

*Shimmer - Volume 29*

1. Kellie Skater vs Neveah 
**

2. Annie Social & Melanie Cruise vs Nikki Roxx & Ariel
**1/4

3. Rachel Summerlyn vs LuFisto
*1/2

4. Jamilia Craft vs Mercedes Martinez
*3/4

5. Rayna Von Tash vs Allison Danger
*3/4

6. Sassy Stephie vs Madison Eagles
**1/4

7. Cat Power vs Jessie McKay
**1/2

8. Sara Del Rey vs Tenille
**3/4

9. Misaki Ohata vs Daizee Haze
**3/4

10. Tomoka Nakagawa vs Ayumi Kurihara
***1/4-***1/2

*11. Shimmer Tag Team Title Match*
Cheerleader Melissa & MsChif vs Portia Perez & Nicole Matthews
***-***1/4

Disappointing show.. To many short matches and to many women booked..​


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH on HDNet Volume 1*

*Episode #1*
Tyler Black vs. Jimmy Jacobs ***

Episode #3*
Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ****¼

Episode #4*
Austin Aries vs. Kenny Omega ****

Episode #6*
Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black ****¾

Episode #7*
Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries ****¼

Episode #8*
Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black ****½

Episode #9
ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
Kevin Steen and El Generico vs. Rhett Titus and Kenny King ****-***¼

Episode #10*
Jay Briscoe vs. Kenny Omega vs. Kenny King ****-***¼

Episode #11
Tables Match for the ROH World Tag Team Titles*
Kevin Steen and El Generico vs. The American Wolves *****

Episode #12*
*Four Corner Survival for the ROH World Title*
Jerry Lynn vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black *****-****¼*

*Good DVD. Same feelings on most of the matches as when I first watched them. Went slightly lower on Lynn/Black/Danielson/Aries and the second Danielson/Black match.*​


----------



## Dug2356

Love the HDNet Volume 1 dvd. i dont watch the tv show so its good to have a collection of all the best matches. i also hope they put some hd net matches on there ppv dvds like they did with Cival Warfare. Should be receiving Volume 2 this week so cant wait for that


----------



## Devildude

*SHIMMER Vol. 28:*

1. Portuguese Princess Ariel vs. Malia Hosaka - **3/4*
2. Kimberly Kash vs. Melanie Cruise - *SQUASH*
3. Ashley Lane & Nevaeh vs. Kacey Diamond & Sassy Stephie - ***1/2*
4. Nikki Roxx vs. Wesna Busic - *****
5. Rachel Summerlyn vs. Daffney - *ANGLE*
6. Jessie McKay & Tenille vs. Rain & Jetta /w Lacey - ***1/4*
7. Cheerleader Melissa vs. Kellie Skater - *MELISSA KILLS AUSSIES DEAD*
8. Mercedez Martinez vs. Cat Power - ***3/4*
9. Allison Danger vs. Nicole Matthews - ***1/4*
10. Ayako Hamada vs. Sara Del Rey - ******
11. SHIMMER Title Match: MsChif vs. Amazing Kong vs. LuFisto - ****1/2*
*
If you haven't seen Hamada vs Del Rey yet, you owe it to yourself as a wrestling fan to see it since it's legit one of the top women's matches ever in the US. Also on this volume is a very competitive Busic/Roxx match and an entertaining if very spotty main event. Finally, check out the Melissa squash for pure awesomeness.*


----------



## seabs

*ROH From The Ashes*

*Colt Cabana vs. Johnny Goodtime vs. Rasche Brown vs. Joey Ryan vs. Human Tornado vs. Shawn Daivari *
_**_

*Kings of Wrestling vs. Scott Lost & Scorpio Sky* 
_***_

*Alex Koslov vs. Rocky Romero* 
_**
(Suprised at how short it was given they were special guest for the show)_

*Kenny Omega vs. Kevin Steen* 
_***1/4_

*Steve Corino vs. El Generico* 
_***1/2_

*Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries* 
_***1/4_

*Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong* 
_**1/2_

*Jerry Lynn vs. Kenny King - No DQ*
_**
(Awful attempt at a hardcore match. No emotion or intensity.)_

*Briscoes vs. American Wolves - ROH World Tag Team Championships*
_***3/4_

*Overall:*
_Really solid show from top to bottom and a good watch._​


----------



## smitlick

DBD VIII is out now at ROHwrestling.com

IMO I'd buy it soon because Davey/Tyler has had big hype around it and ROH dont exactly make as many copies of DVDs like they used to.

Also RF Video have 40% off if you spend over $25

They just released this as well with Dreamer & Raven doing commentary for the matches
http://www.rfvideo.com/faceoffvol10-ravenvsdreamer.aspx


----------



## KingKicks

http://www.rohwrestling.com/news/roh-video-wire-8310/


----------



## Dug2356

So Tonight im going to be Watching Best of HD Net 2 & Some of So Cal Showdown. Cant Wait


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH on HDNet Volume 2*

*Episode #13*
Jerry Lynn vs. Chris Hero ***¾

Episode #14*
Kenny King vs. Kenny Omega ****¼-***½

Episode #14*
KENTA vs. Roderick Strong ****¾-****

Episode #15
Fight Without Honor*
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious ***¾

Episode #15
ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
The American Wolves vs. Bryan Danielson and Tyler Black ****¾

Episode #16*
Austin Aries, Kenny King and Rhett Titus vs. Jerry Lynn, Kenny Omega and Erick Stevens ***¼

Episode #16*
Roderick Strong vs. Jay Briscoe ***¼

Episode #17*
Kevin Steen, El Generico and KENTA vs. The American Wolves and Chris Hero ****¾-****

Episode #18*
Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black *****-****¼*

_Despite a couple weak matches, I personally enjoyed this over the first volume.
King/Omega was a pleasant surprise as I couldn't remember a thing about the match and yet it turned out to be a seriously fun match. KENTA/Strong and the KENTA six man tag were also better then I remember them being._​


----------



## seabs

*ROH Phoenix Rising*

*Rocky Romero vs Kenny Omega*
_***_

*Shawn Daivari vs Human Tornado*
_**_

*Kevin Steen vs Scott Lost*
_***1/4_

*Claudio Castagnoli, Bison Smith, Joey Ryan & Prince Nana vs The Necro Butcher, Rasche Brown & Briscoe Brothers*
_**1/2_

*Scorpio Sky vs Kenny King*
_**3/4_

*Steve Corino vs Jerry Lynn - Hardcore Match*
_***1/2_

*American Wolves vs Colt Cabana & El Generico*
_***1/2+_

*Overall:*
_Yeah I'm not counting the whole Aries/Black/Strong thing at the end of the show. Thought it was a really cheap main event offering at your WrestleMania weekend show. On TV fine but not here. Show was solid for the second night in a row but nothing stood out over the weekend for the first time in years._​


----------



## The_Real_Deal

Evolve is doing a deal selling Events 1/2/3 for $40, I'm strongly considering doing this when I get paid next, Seems like a bargain. Is it worth it? I've only seen Richard/Ibushi and Sawa/TJP so far and liked it.


----------



## FITZ

It's not really much of a sale but all 3 Evolve shows have been good.

You might be better off just getting Evolve 2 and 3 if you've seen Sawa/TJP and Richards/Ibushi already though.


----------



## KaijuFan

ROH pretty much spooked me into buying DBD8, I'm concerned it'll go oop as fast as Final Battle and 8th Anny did.


----------



## ECW fan

KaijuFan said:


> ROH pretty much spooked me into buying DBD8, I'm concerned it'll go oop as fast as Final Battle and 8th Anny did.


Same here man. I saw the thing in the recent newswire that said "DBD8 is selling fast, get your copy before they’re gone!" so I jumped on it lol.


----------



## seabs

*ROH Supercard Of Honor V*

*Briscoes vs Kenny King & Rhett Titus*
_Ideal opener for the show. Gets the crowd hot and it sets the mark for the great action thats to come. King impresses me every time I see him and he does so again here. I can definitely see him a year from now benefiting from a major face turn and establishing himself as a credible top guy in the company. I could totally see him doing well with a mainstream TV company too. Titus still looks really arkward at times like going for pins when he's not the legal man and taking too long to set double teams up. I dont know why but he looks really lost whenever I see him in tag matches. Good opener even for the Briscoes._

****1/4*

*Erick Stevens vs Grizzly Redwood*
_I'm gonna say something now that you may think is a touch crazy but Grizzly's actually a better worker than about a third of the roster is atm. Seriously. He works his role perfectly as the tiny guy that stands no chance of winning and his offense is perfect for his role and he's a great guy for the crowd to get behind as an underdog. Plus he's great to toss around the ring and make the big heel look great. Stevens has just lost all momentum now and it's clear by the fact that he's wrestling Grizzly, no offense to the little guy btw. Nana is borderline unbearable as well now. Really enjoyed this match though. Stevens' power offense matched well with Grizzly's short comebacks and it was really good fun to watch I thought. Oh yeah Balls Mahoney made the save after the match. I dont know either._

***1/2*

*Amazing Kong vs Sara Del Ray*
_I'm not one of those guys who watches SHIMMER or womens wrestling but jesus christ if theys two girls wanted to make people a fan then they did a near perfect job of it here. Crowd is electric for this one and if they weren't so into it I doubt it would have even been good. It's kinda on the short side but thinking about it that was probably ideal. Insane atmosphere and both girls are on form in the ring. Nice set up to Del Ray's suplex on Kong and they did a fantastic job of making both women look great in the little time they had. Loved the finish with Del Ray using Hero's loaded elbow pad for the win too._

*****

*Christopher Daniels vs Eddie Edwards*
_Daniels might actually be the guy to save ROH ya know. He's just what they needed and he's already got the veteran role tied down to a tee. It was really nice to see his first two matches back be against two improving guys like Steen and Eddie but I was a bit sceptical about the quality of the matches. You've seen how much I loved the Steen match and whereas this isn't as good it's still really good. The structure of the match isn't quite as smooth as the night before but the working over a body part and Daniels selling is done really well again. Daniels rejected the "Fuck TNA" chants again and started his own "ROH" chant which I loved. Daniels put Eddie over big time in his promo afterwards. Eddie was the perfect guy to face Daniels in NYC because he's massively over with the NY crowd after wrestling Ladder War II with a broken arm. Nice to see Pearce remember that and let Eddie work the match as more of a tweener than his usual heel. Daniels followed the code of honor at the start of the match too and shook Eddie's hand which I thought was kinda a big deal. Stupid commentators didn't pick up on it though._

****1/4*

*Austin Aries vs Delirious*
_Not an actual match but a good angle and a nice little midway intermission type thing. Aries is golden on the mic, shame that he's gone off in the ring though but I could listen to him putting down crowds all day long._ 

*Kevin Steen vs Colt Cabana - 34th Street Death Match*
_That's just a fancy name for a Last Man Standing match btw. From what I've seen on WF so far I've been lower than everyone on pretty much the majority of the matches this year but this is one that's a clear exception because I fucking loved this. Might even be better than their Street Fight with Generico and Corino. There isn't any massive OMG spots as such but there's some really nasty bumps. Colt takes two really bad bumps to the back of his head on a table and the ladder and the ladder bumps cuts the back of his head open. Sidetrack for a second but Paul Turner is such a stupid ref. Steen's beating on Cabana whilst he's on the mat and Turner just carries on counting to ten whilst Steen hits Cabana on the mat and Cabana kinda realises this at 9 and suddenly just jumps to his feet. Fucking idiot. Anyway the thumbtacks being thrown in there was an awesome addition to a ROH match and Steen took a nasty bump on them that messed his arm up pretty bad. The REALLY good stuff comes at the end when Generico's music hits and STEVE CORINO'S FUCKING SON comes charging down dressed as Generico. Corino then comes down in his sunday best suit and just gives him a pat on the head before directing traffic to Steen. I fucking adore Corino atm with the role he's playing in this feud acting as the evil leech on Steen's shoulder. He does the twisted sicko perfectly. Adored the finish too with Corino giving Steen the barbed wire baseball bat whilst Steen had Cabana in the crossface so he could get revenge for Cabana making Corino tap to the corssface with the barbed wire bat in the street fight. Brilliant to see an Indy hardcore match with no stupid spots and some great storytelling._

*****1/4*

*Kings Of Wrestling vs Motor City Machine Guns - ROH World Tag Team Championships*
_Hero & Claudio have both improved dramatically since their first run as a team in ROH and they're a much better team now too for me. Before I wasn't getting all the love for them but they're really on ball now as a team. Sabin & Shelley are for me the best tag team going and when they're allowed on the Indies they never have a match together that isn't at least really fucking good. This is a step above what they normally come up with though. Both teams on are their A game and the action is awesome to watch throughout, like probably one of the best two on two regular tags in company history. Insane pace all the way and amazing back and forth action. I'm kinda a mark for the guns so I may be loving it a bit more than some but I dont think anyone will watch it and not think it was one hell of a match. Briscoes run in for the finish sucks yeah but it's to be expected when you have two guys from TNA challenge for the belts. TNA probably wont want MCMG to job and obviously the cant win the belts so it's either gonna be a run in or a time limit draw. Worked fine for me though cause it didn't cut the match short or ruin it in any way. I'm thinking possibly best ROH match so far this year._

*****1/2*

*Tyler Black vs Roderick Strong - ROH World Championship*
_Wasn't expecting much from this going into because Tyler does nothing for me anymore and his singles work with Roddy beforehand has done nothing for me. Not suprised that I didn't enjoy it as much as others but it's still a very good main event. Has it's flaws for sure but Strong is more than good enough wrestling wise to make up for some of them. Strong's gradual heel turn has been really impressive to watch over the last few shows in his ring work. His aftermatch promo set up his siding with Martini perfectly too. Black does nothing for me again but I'll say this for him, he does step his game up for the big main events. He still throws all his usual moves out there and you can bet your house when he's gonna hit a flipp move and when it'll miss. The ref bump situation was really strange. Sinclair gets knocked down first and I'm thinking Roddy's gonna get a 3 count but there be no ref which would be absolutely perfect for his character. Turner running down in time for the count though was pretty smart to show that a ref bump doesn't mean that someone has to get screwed over in this company. Then he gets bumped off and it's pointless. Another ref runs down for the count and they do it all over again. The third ref tripping over whilst sprinting to the ring to make the count was hilarious. Even more so was the guy sitting right in front of him ripping into him after it. Then he gets bumped over and Roddy gets another pinfall only for Sinclair to make it back into the ring making the other two ref bumps totally pointless. Roddy getting screwed of a win more would have been perfect rather than Tyler just straight up beating him clean. This was very good but it didn't do that much for me and there was some really stupid shit going on. The only way I'd be interested in these two main eventing the next iPPV is if Strong stiffs the fuck out of Tyler. If Pearce ever wanted to put the belt on Strong then this would have been the ideal time because the NY crowd hated Tyler and would have gone ape shit if Roddy beat him for the belt._

****3/4*

*Overall*
_Might even consider this a top 5 show ever for the company. Undoubtedly the best show since Pearce took over and the only Pearce show that I've sta all the way though, watched in one go and liked from top to bottom. Really easy show to watch with some great matches too. Really impressive considering the talent that was missing (Davey, Generico, Omega). I definitely think that they benefited from having less matches on the card too. Loved it!_​


----------



## Dug2356

I Might have to pick up Death before dishonor tomorrow as im scared its gonna go fast if i wait longer.


----------



## Tarfu

Dug2356 said:


> I Might have to pick up Death before dishonor tomorrow as im scared its gonna go fast if i wait longer.


This is an awful time to be broke. I really want to give it a rewatch, but much rather on DVD. Guess I'm going to have to bid myself to death on ebay by the time I get money, because there's no way that stock is lasting for another month.

EDIT: For those who've already got it, did they keep it in widescreen or has it been cropped to 4:3?


----------



## KaijuFan

Now that I have the hard copy in my hands, the cover for Supercard 5 is awesome. Everything flows together well (even if the back cover text is dark, but then again I'm sure you didn't think it'd result that way) without looking barren or too squashed in.


----------



## Tarfu

Glad you like it. 

It came out pretty dark, but it's just fine if you look at it under good lighting. Right now I'm finishing a cover for Highspots' "Project: Paul London" DVD. Must say this was a difficult one considering the subject: how do you express London't madness in cover art? I'm afraid I might have made it too tame...


----------



## KaijuFan

Tarfu said:


> Glad you like it.
> 
> It came out pretty dark, but it's just fine if you look at it under good lighting. Right now I'm finishing a cover for Highspots' "Project: Paul London" DVD. Must say this was a difficult one considering the subject: how do you express London't madness in cover art? I'm afraid I might have made it too tame...


To know what would suit Paul London, one must become Paul London. My recommendation: smoke a blunt and open up Photoshop, whatever your end result is should fit the bill. Or you could knockoff a known stoner flick poster and alter it to fit the shoot, it's what I plan on doing for my DJ gigs with sci fi movie posters.


----------



## Dug2356

Dark Background with Londons Face Covered in Bright Colours. Sound High Enough ?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Tarfu said:


> This is an awful time to be broke. I really want to give it a rewatch, but much rather on DVD. Guess I'm going to have to bid myself to death on ebay by the time I get money, because there's no way that stock is lasting for another month.
> 
> EDIT: For those who've already got it, did they keep it in widescreen or has it been cropped to 4:3?


I couldn't asnwer, but if someone else says that it's honestly kept in true widescreen format, I'll thank ROH by paying full price if there's no sale for it.


----------



## Mark.

ROH 8th Anniversary Show will be back in stock on August 17th. You can preorder it now.


----------



## The_Real_Deal

Once ROH puts up orders for the events on the 23/24 of July I'll order them with the 8th Anniversary and the American Wolves T-Shirt, I'm not too interested in the Blue Grass Brawl.


----------



## smitlick

RING OF HONOR BUY 3, GET 2 FREE DVD SALE!!!

You can now get (2) free Ring of Honor DVD’s when you purchase (3). It is very important you read all of the directions below before placing your order as the instructions have changed with the new website.

1) You will receive (2) Free Ring of Honor DVD’s when you purchase (3). A total of (5) ROH DVD’s must be in your cart for this offer to become valid. There is a limit of one offer per order. Click here for the ROH Store to see all of the DVD’s included in this offer.
2) If you want to take advantage of this offer multiple times, you must place multiple orders. Non ROH event DVD’s titles are not included in this sale. You may add other items to your order but they would not count towards the sale promotion.
3) When you add three Ring of Honor DVD’s to your cart the system will automatically deduct the lowest priced item from the total price.
4) Your free selection will be the lowest priced items you are buying.
5) This offer is good on all DVD’s listed under the Ring of Honor DVD section in the Store.

Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Tuesday, August 10th at noon EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.

$5 OFF RING OF HONOR LIVE EVENT TICKETS!!!

Tickets for the upcoming live Ring of Honor events listed below are now on sale for $5 off the regular price. Discounts have already been made on the website so you don’t need a special sale code. This sale includes the following events:

-8/20 Philadelphia, PA
-8/21 Philadelphia, PA
-8/27 Richmond, VA
-8/28 Charlotte, NC
-9/10 Plymouth, MA
-9/11 New York, NY
-10/15 Dayton, OH
-10/16 Chicago Ridge, IL
-11/12 Dearborn, MI
-11/13 Mississauga, Ontario

** For additional information on all upcoming live events click here.

Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Tuesday, August 10th at noon EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.

NEW DVD RELEASES

The following DVD’s are now available to order in the New Releases section at www.rohwrestling.com:

-PREORDER: The Bluegrass Brawl- Lousiville, KY 7/22/10
-NOW IN STOCK: Death Before Dishonor VIII- Toronto, Ontario 6/19/10 (2 Disc Set)
-NOW IN STOCK: Supercard of Honor V- New York, NY 5/8/10
-NOW IN STOCK: ROH on HDNet Vol. 2
-BACK IN STOCK ON 8/17: 8th Anniversary Show- New York, NY 2/13/10
-SHIPPING ON THURSDAY: Shimmer Vol. 31
-NOW IN STOCK: Shimmer Vol. 30
-SHIPPING ON TUESDAY: WWE Raw “The Beginning”: The Best of Seasons 1 & 2 (4 Disc Set)
-NOW IN STOCK: TNA Slammiversary 2010










No cover for Bluegrass Brawl yet


----------



## KingKicks

Just receivied my DBD VIII. Can't wait to rewatch it, even though I'm planning to watch the 5 shows from before it first.


----------



## smitlick

*PWG - Titannica*

1. Brandon Bonham vs Malachi Jackson
**3/4
WTF There was that was awesome chants after this...

2. Ryan Taylor vs Brandon Gatson
***

3. The Cutler Brothers vs Johnny Goodtime & Jerome "LTP" Robinson
***1/4

4. El Generico vs Paul London
***1/4

5. Joey Ryan vs Christina Von Eerie
**3/4

*6. PWG World Title Match*
Roderick Strong vs Davey Richards
****-****1/4

*7. PWG World Tag Title Match*
The Young Bucks vs The Briscoe Brothers
****​


----------



## Platt

Benjo™ said:


> Just receivied my DBD VIII. Can't wait to rewatch it, even though I'm planning to watch the 5 shows from before it first.


Damn you not got mine yet.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Benjo™ said:


> Just receivied my DBD VIII. Can't wait to rewatch it, even though I'm planning to watch the 5 shows from before it first.


Can you take a quick look and tell us the scope ration please?


----------



## seabs

*ROH Death Before Dishonor VIII*

*Kevin Steen vs El Generico*
_***1/4
(A regular match just felt like a step backward at this point the feud)_

*Kenny King & Rhett Titus vs Cheech & Cloudy*
_*_

*Toronto Gauntlet*
_**_

*Austin Aries vs Delirious*
_**1/2_

*Christopher Daniels vs Kenny Omega*
_***1/4_

*Kings Of Wrestling vs Briscoes - No DQ - ROH World Tag Team Championships*
_***_

*Tyler Black vs Davey Richards - ROH World Championship*
_***3/4
(I was ready to kill Cornette by the end of it)_

*Overall:*
_Clearly I wasn't feeling it anywhere near as much as others. Supercard blew it out of the water in every aspect imaginable for me._​


----------



## TheAce

^^^^ what the hell is going on with that review???? you SERIOUSLY underrated the majority of that show...wow


----------



## jawbreaker

Steen/Generico is one of those matches where the rating doesn't even begin to tell the whole story. I might go so far as to call it the worst match of the year all things considered. It was just so wrong on so many levels.

Also, Seabs, for most people's Davey/Tyler and Briscoes/KOW ratings, take into account most of them were watching it live without knowing the result beforehand.


----------



## KingCrash

> Steen/Generico is one of those matches where the rating doesn't even begin to tell the whole story. I might go so far as to call it the worst match of the year all things considered. It was just so wrong on so many levels.


They probably should have tried to tie it in to Steen's title shot to at least have some reason for a normal match. It was like during the Wolves/Steenerico blood feud suddenly there's a random Submission match for no reason.

Also have to say I liked Black/Corino from Buffalo Stampede more then I though I would. Nothing blow away by any stretch, but it was fine for what it was.


----------



## Platt

Damn you all who received DBD not only do I reallyt want to see the show but I need to the Steenerico stuff to get my comp released.


----------



## andy-500

I really enjoyed Steen vs. Generico, don't really understand all the hate.

You could totally feel the intensity, despite it not being a gimmick match. I was really into it.


----------



## seabs

jawbreaker said:


> Also, Seabs, for most people's Davey/Tyler and Briscoes/KOW ratings, take into account most of them were watching it live without knowing the result beforehand.


*Not knowing the result wouldn't have made the matches any better though. We're still watching the same matches. Steen vs Generico was fine for what it was but it should have happened before the Chicago Street Fight.

Am I the only one who thought Cornette was a pain to listen to during the event btw

oh and another thing lol, now I'm caught up on the DVD shows, does anyone know where I can find a list of the HDNet cards week by week that they aired or just tell me what matches are like ***1/2 or higher with the date?*


----------



## Platt

Best place I found for HDNet listings 2009 & 2010


----------



## jawbreaker

Seabs said:


> *Not knowing the result wouldn't have made the matches any better though. We're still watching the same matches. Steen vs Generico was fine for what it was but it should have happened before the Chicago Street Fight.
> 
> Am I the only one who thought Cornette was a pain to listen to during the event btw
> 
> oh and another thing lol, now I'm caught up on the DVD shows, does anyone know where I can find a list of the HDNet cards week by week that they aired or just tell me what matches are like ***1/2 or higher with the date?*


It's the same match but it's a completely different experience watching it live. I honestly believed Davey was going to win, and that made me enjoy the match a lot more than I would have knowing he lost in advance.

Here's a mostly full list of matches I'd rate in the ***1/2 and up range from HDNet:

05/30/09, Richards/Edwards vs. Steen/Generico (Tables Match) - ****
06/06/09, Lynn vs. Black vs. Danielson vs. Aries - ***3/4
06/20/09, KENTA vs. Strong - ***1/2
07/18/09, KENTA/Steen/Generico vs. Hero/Richards/Edwards - ***1/2
07/25/09, Black vs. Danielson - ****
10/12/09, KENTA vs. Hero - ****1/4
10/19/09, Aries vs. Danielson - ***1/2
11/09/09, Richards/Edwards vs. Danielson/Strong - ***3/4
11/16/09, Strong vs. Danielson - ****
11/23/09, Richards/Edwards vs. Young Bucks - ***3/4
11/30/09, Castagnoli vs. Kingston - ***1/2
12/07/09, Aries vs. Richards vs. Strong vs. Omega - ***3/4
01/04/10, Richards vs. Strong - ***1/2
01/11/10, Hero vs. Omega - ***3/4
04/12/10, Steen vs. Edwards - ***1/2
04/26/10, Richards vs. Edwards - ****
07/19/10, Steen/Corino vs. Generico/Cabana - ****

There's been other good stuff, but those are mostly the really good matches. I'm pretty sure some people will be higher or lower than me on some of those matches and some others. Claudio/Kingston for example was one that I absolutely loved, but it was eight minutes and some people might DQ it just based on that.


----------



## KingKicks

jawbreaker said:


> It's the same match but it's a completely different experience watching it live. I honestly believed Davey was going to win, and that made me enjoy the match a lot more than I would have knowing he lost in advance.


Couldn't agree more. I've always felt that watching any match without knowing the outcome is always alot more enjoyable...DBD certainly wasn't an exception. Every nearfall in the two title matches had me and my mate excited, as we just couldn't predict what was going to happen.

*PWG 2009 Battle of Los Angeles: Night One*

The Cutler Bros. vs. Malachi Jackson and Ryan Taylor *¾*

First Round Match - Block A*
Scott Lost vs. Jerome “LTP” Robinson **½

First Round Match - Block D*
Human Tornado vs. Matt Jackson **¾

First Round Match - Block B*
Colt Cabana vs. Joey Ryan ***¼

First Round Match - Block D*
Johnny Goodtime vs. Roderick Strong ***½

First Round Match - Block C*
Brandon Gatson vs. Nick Jackson ***¼

First Round Match - Block B*
Austin Aries vs. Brian Kendrick *¾*

First Round Match - Block A*
Kenny Omega vs. Kevin Steen ****¼

First Round Match - Block C*
El Generico vs. Alex Shelley ****½*

_Except for the last two matches and Strong destroying Goodtime, I just didn't enjoy much on the show. Expecting night two to be better._​


----------



## jawbreaker

That show was super fun to watch even though you're right about there only being three good matches. I believe it also saw the first use of Matt Jackson's cartwheel back handspring back rake followed by excessive celebration, which is the single awesomest move of all time.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

So what's the scope ratio for the DBD8 DVD?


----------



## KingKicks

superdupersonic said:


> So what's the scope ratio for the DBD8 DVD?


Not too sure about scope ratios but here's a screenshot so you can see it.










EDIT:

Another that might help a little more.


----------



## Tarfu

Now that's what I'm talking about!


----------



## Meteora2004

Looks widescreen to me! Awesome!

The only downside to the DVD is that there apparently isn't a no commentary option.


----------



## Mark.

Meteora2004 said:


> Looks widescreen to me! Awesome!
> 
> The only downside to the DVD is that there apparently isn't a no commentary option.


Nothing majorly wrong with that. For a change, the announcers seemed interested and it didn't quieten down the crowd.


----------



## Meteora2004

Mark. said:


> Nothing majorly wrong with that. For a change, the announcers seemed interested and it didn't quieten down the crowd.


Yeah, I don't mind it, but I like having the choice. I'll pick up the DVD either during the next big sale or at GBH, whichever comes first.


----------



## Dug2356

Have the American Wolves Ever Faced The Kings of Wrestling ?

And while im at it What is Kenny Omegas best ROH Match ?


----------



## ddog121

no the Wolves and KOW never met.

Omega's best matches are vs. Aries at Omega Effect, vs. Richards at Epic Encounter III, and vs. Daniels at DBDVIII


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

ordering the dvd tonight at full price


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH – Buffalo Stampede II*


Delirious vs. Ernesto Osiris - *1/2

*10-Minute Hunt*
Eddie Edwards vs. Tyson Dux - **

Colt Cabana vs. Shawn Daivari - **1/4

Roderick Strong vs. Pee Wee - **

The Kings of Wrestling vs. Up In Smoke - ***

Austin Aries vs. Kenny Omega - ***

The Briscoes vs. The All Night Express - **3/4

Tyler Black vs. Steve Corino - ***1/4

_Easily understandable why this was an add-on to DBD VIII, flat show with the quiet crowd only caring when Aries mocked Danielson's entrance and Corino's promo on Bobby Cruise, the fans and Tyler._



*ROH – Death Before Dishonor VIII*


El Generico vs. Kevin Steen - ***1/2

The All Night Express vs. Up In Smoke - **3/4

Austin Aries vs. Delirious - **

*2nd Annual Toronto Gauntlet*
Featuring Colt Cabana, Eddie Edwards, Roderick Strong, Tyson Dux, Shawn Daivari & Steve Corino - **1/2

Christopher Daniels vs. Kenny Omega - ****

*ROH World Tag Team Titles - No Disqualification*
The Kings of Wrestling vs. The Briscoes - ****1/4

*ROH World Title*
Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards - ****1/2 - ****3/4

​


----------



## smitlick

*IWA-MS - Prince of the Death Matches 2010*

*1. Barbed Wire Madness*
Dixieland Destroyer vs Markus Crane
*
Would be surprised if there was anymore then 30 in the crowd.. Also how fucking fat is Dixieland Destroyer...

*2. Curt Hennig Drunken Tai Pei Deathmatch*
Neil Diamond Cutter vs Jon Moxley
*1/4

*3. Barbed Wire Canvas & Texas Bull Rope*
Ron Mathis vs Brian Gott
*3/4

*4. Barefoot Thumbtacks & Light Tubes*
Simon Sezz vs Kyle Threat
**3/4

*5. IWA-MS Light Heavyweight Title Match*
Ryan Phoenix vs JC Bailey
**1/4

6. The Hooligans & Matt Cage vs Ian Rotten, Dan The Man & Sal Thomaselli
**
Way to fucking long... Dragged on so much.

7. Drake Younger vs Sabu
***
lol Sabu is bald...he looks sorta like Perry Saturn. Also any reason as to why Sabu never ended up facing Younger at KOTDM 2010?

*8. Unlucky 13 Fish Hooks*
Neil Diamond Cutter vs Kyle Threat
**1/4
Apparently American Kickboxer is one of the best technical wrestlers in history.

*9. Caribbean Spider Web*
Markus Crane vs Ron Mathis
**1/2

*10. No Rope Barbed Wire Ultimate X Match*
Neil Diamond Cutter vs Markus Crane
***-***1/4

*11. Bonus Match: 15/11/03 - Steel Cage Match*
Ian Rotten vs JC Bailey
***1/4
Surprisingly ok though a little long..​


----------



## KingCrash

According to Sal Thomaselli (who's one of the last to cut ties with Ian) they didn't advertise Sabu for a show before KOTDM and Ian couldn't pay Sabu, so he didn't wrestle that one or KOTDM. 

And Dixieland Destroyer is just fucking disgusting. If you watch KOTDM watch out for Ian's son doing just about the most annoying commentary ever, a douchebag named Simon Sezz, a moron wrestling a deathmatch with a broken ankle, Bull Pain, a panes of glass match where glass doesn't break, a horrid Destroyer run-in, the Hooligans (who are only there because they're Ian's lackeys), Mitch Page looking even worse then Destroyer, Ian looking like he's about to die at any moment, and FOUR fucking Devon Moore matches. Good times.


----------



## smitlick

KingCrash said:


> According to Sal Thomaselli (who's one of the last to cut ties with Ian) they didn't advertise Sabu for a show before KOTDM and Ian couldn't pay Sabu, so he didn't wrestle that one or KOTDM.
> 
> And Dixieland Destroyer is just fucking disgusting. If you watch KOTDM watch out for Ian's son doing just about the most annoying commentary ever, a douchebag named Simon Sezz, a moron wrestling a deathmatch with a broken ankle, Bull Pain, a panes of glass match where glass doesn't break, a horrid Destroyer run-in, the Hooligans (who are only there because they're Ian's lackeys), Mitch Page looking even worse then Destroyer, Ian looking like he's about to die at any moment, and FOUR fucking Devon Moore matches. Good times.


lol sounds awful and that sucks about Sabu.. I've got KOTDM 2010 sitting on my iPod just have a lot of other stuff to watch first. The Hooligans are awful and look like Ians Kids. I was surprised tbh that Sabu actually was on the show when i started watching as i was doubting that he was actually going to be paid.


----------



## KingCrash

He probably demanded his money at the show before his match, which is why he didn't wrestle at the following show he was supposed to be on. Mainly because the most Ian tried to do to advertise the show is to get the Hooligans to put up fliers a week before and for whatever reason they didn't.

And thanks to these two shows I hate "Sweet Caroline" now. Neil Diamond Cutter is like a retarded Spike Dudley.


----------



## smitlick

KingCrash said:


> He probably demanded his money at the show before his match, which is why he didn't wrestle at the following show he was supposed to be on. Mainly because the most Ian tried to do to advertise the show is to get the Hooligans to put up fliers a week before and for whatever reason they didn't.
> 
> And thanks to these two shows I hate "Sweet Caroline" now. Neil Diamond Cutter is like a retarded Spike Dudley.


Yes why the fuck did he win the whole thing.. He was probably the worst on the show(beside Dixieland). Also why does Ian feel the need to come out after like every 2nd match and say something..


----------



## KingCrash

Ian does it so he can look good by looking like he's putting over future talent when he's really just getting more time for himself and building up his ego. 

Notorious for doing it in the TPIs. 2nd match in one year in he's cutting a 10 min. promo after opening the tournament with a 23 min. promo and intros, there's 8 more matches to go jackass, shut the fuck up!


----------



## Platt

HATE: Kevin Steen vs El Generico

Finally ready to release the first volume of this set it covers from Steens turn at Final Battle 09 through to their first singles match at Death Before Dishonor VIII. Everything they've done for the past 6 months is included with the addition of anything Steve Corino & Colt Cabana did that related to the feud.

It's 7 discs and I'm looking for $22 shipped in the UK, $28 shipped anywhere else.

Disc 1
Final Battle 2009, 12/19/09 Kevin Steen & El Generico vs The Young Bucks
Kevin Steen - Why?
Message From Japan 
Video Wire 12/23/09
ROH on HDNet 1/11/10 Colt Cabana Interview
ROH on HDNet 1/11/10 Kevin Steen vs Alex Payne
ROH on HDNet 1/25/10 El Generico Interview
ROH on HDNet 1/25/10 El Generico vs Kenny King
SoCal Showdown, 1/29/10 El Generico & Colt Cabana vs Scott Lost & Scorpio Sky
SoCal Showdown, 1/29/10 Kevin Steen vs Human Tornado
ROH on HDNet 2/01/10 Kevin Steen, Steve Corino & Interview
ROH on HDNet 2/08/10 Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs Bobby Dempsey & Alex Payne
Video Wire 02/09/10
ROH on HDNet 2/15/10 Kevin Steen & Steve Corino Interview
ROH on HDNet 2/15/10 Delirious vs Kevin Steen
ROH on HDNet 2/15/10 Off Air - Cabana Confronts Steen

Disc 2
8th Anniversary Show, 2/13/10 El Generico vs Davey Richards
8th Anniversary Show, 2/13/10 Kevin Steen vs Colt Cabana
Video Wire 2/17/10
ROH on HDNet 2/22/10 El Generico vs Rhett Titus
ROH on HDNet 2/22/10 Colt Cabanna Interview
ROH on HDNet 2/22/10 Colt Cabanna vs Bobby Sheilds
ROH on HDNet 3/01/10 Steve Corino vs Bobby Dempsey
ROH on HDNet 3/08/10 TV Title Tournament - Kevin Steen vs Rhett Titus
ROH on HDNet 3/08/10 Colt Cabana & Steve Corino Interview
ROH on HDNet 3/08/10 TV Title Tournament - El Generico vs Kenny King
ROH on HDNet 3/15/10 TV Title Tournament - Colt Cabana vs Eddie Edwards
Video Wire 3/15/10

Disc 3
Gold Rush, 3/19/10 Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs Player Dos & Pee Wee
Gold Rush, 3/19/10 El Generico & Colt Cabana vs The House of Truth
Epic Encounter III, 3/20/10 Kevin Steen vs Player Dos
Epic Encounter III, 3/20/10 Colt Cabana vs Steve Corino
Epic Encounter III, 3/20/10 El Generico vs Chris Hero
Video Wire 3/23/10

Disc 4
From The Ashes, 3/26/10 Kevin Steen vs Kenny Omega
From The Ashes, 3/26/10 El Generico vs Steve Corino 
Phoenix Rising, 3/27/10 Kevin Steen vs Scott Lost
Phoenix Rising, 3/27/10 Steven Corino vs Jerry Lynn
Phoenix Rising, 3/27/10 El Generico & Colt Cabana vs The American Wolves
Video Wire 3/30/10
The Big Bang, 4/03/10 El Generico & Colt Cabana vs Kevin Steen & Steve Corino

Disc 5
ROH on HDNet 4/05/10 Steve Corino vs Bobby Shields
ROH on HDNet 4/12/10 Steve Corino Interview
ROH on HDNet 4/12/10 El Generico & Steve Corino Confrontation 
ROH on HDNet 4/12/10 Kevin Steen vs Eddie Edwards
Video Wire 4/14/10
ROH on HDNet 4/19/10 Kevin Steen/Steve Corino & El Generico/Colt Cabana Promos
Pick Your Poison, 4/23/10 El Generico vs Roderick Strong
Pick Your Poison, 4/23/10 Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs Briscoe Brothers
Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 2, 4/24/10 El Generico & Colt Cabana vs Kevin Steen & Steve Corino
Kevin Steen's Bloody Challenge
Video Wire 4/28/11

Disc 6
Civil Warfare, 5/07/10 Kevin Steen Promo
Civil Warfare, 5/07/10 Colt Cabana vs Kenny King
Civil Warfare, 5/07/10 Kevin Steen vs Christopher Daniels
Supercard Of Honor V, 5/08/10 Kevin Steen vs Colt Cabana
Video Wire 5/27/10 
ROH on HDNet 5/17/10 Colt Cabana Promo
ROH on HDNet 5/17/10 Kevin Steen vs Roderick Strong
ROH on HDNet 5/24/10 Kevin Steen Promo
ROH on HDNet 5/24/10 Colt Cabana vs Eddie Edwards
ROH on HDNet 6/07/10 El Generico vs Ricky Reyes
ROH on HDNet 6/07/10 Death Before Dishonor VIII Hype Video
ROH on HDNet 6/07/10 Kevin Steen & Steve Corino Interview
ROH on HDNet 6/07/10 Steve Corino vs Jerry Lynn

Disc 7
ROH on HDNet 6/14/10 Kevin Steen & Steve Corino Interview
ROH on HDNet 6/14/10 Colt Cabana vs Steve Corino
Death Before Dishonor VIII Hype Video
Death Before Dishonor VIII, 6/19/10 El Generico vs Kevin Steen
Death Before Dishonor VIII, 6/19/10 2nd Annual Toronto Gauntlet (Clipped From Corino Entrance To Exit)
Death Before Dishonor VIII, 6/19/10 El Generico & Kevin Steen Brawl
Bonus: Ladder War I Kevin Steen & El Generico vs The Briscoes
Bonus: Ladder War II Kevin Steen & El Generico vs American Wolves


----------



## FITZ

So I was going to watch this Major League Wrestling DVD that I have. I didn't even make it to the start of the first match. I gave up when the idiot fans started chanting "You're a jobber" at Paul London as he was walking to the ring. The event was taking place in the middle of 2003... Fuck MLW


----------



## ZackDanielson

Heres a list of All the DVDs I currently have for Sale. Most of them are only 10 bucks, but some OOP ones will likely be more. Please PM me for offers. Thanks 

ROH:
Eye of the Storm 08
Dissension
Bloodlust Vol. 1
Vendetta 05
Throwdown
Steel Cage Warfare
All Star Extravaganza 3
Weekend of Champions Night 2 (autographed by Nigel McGuinness)
Tag Wars 08
Return Engagement
Best of Homicide
A New Level
Race to the Top Tournament Night 1 and 2
Time to Man Up
Unforgettable
Dethorned
Survival of the fittest 07
Wrestling at the Gateway
Glory By Honor 7
Breakout
Escalation
All Star Extravaganza 4
Glory By Honor VI Night 1
Manhattan Mayhem 1 and 2
How We Roll
Death Before Dishonor V Night 1 and 2
Supercard of Honor
Redemption
Reborn Stage 1
Caged Rage
4th Anniversary Show
Night of Appreciation (Original Remastered DVD)
Validation


WWE:
ECW One Night Stand 05 (autographed by Blue Meanie)
Rebellion 02
Vengeance 06
No Way Out 06
Brian Pillman DVD


----------



## smitlick

Apparently tyler black might have signed with the wwe so hopefully a title change is about to happen.


----------



## KingCrash

Didn't that originate on the F4W board from some random guy?


----------



## smitlick

Dunno i noticed it at a random wrestling news place. Odd signing if true because a majority of his moves wouldn't be allowed.


----------



## FITZ

Black is someone that just screams indy wrestler to me. He isn't good on the mic, he flips around a lot, and a lot of his offense would give Vince McMahon a heart attack. 

I honestly don't know why WWE would sign Black when you have guys like Chris Hero and Claudio Castagnoli in the same company. 

Not trying to sound anti-Black, I like him a lot.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™

Maybe he wants to take their Champion, or just see if he could.. he does have that huge ego right?


----------



## KingCrash

Vince barely knows who's on the roster half the time, I doubt he cares about and indy's champion. Worst part is if they give the belt to Strong we'll get more Truth Martini. Fuck.


----------



## Devildude

To be fair, WWE signing Black is a very solid move for two reasons. Firstly, he's only 24 so there's a good 10-15 years in him if he takes care of his body and secondly, he has a huge amount of experience for somebody so young in the business and that's a huge advantage over the majority of guys down in FCW.

Personally, I think Black could eventually be a huge draw provided WWE believe in him since he has the same "something" that attracted people to Jeff Hardy in his prime.

As for the ROH title, I wonder how Roddy Strong is going to screwed out of not winning the big one this time.


----------



## jawbreaker

Hero as a double champ please.


----------



## KingKicks

I don't mind Black going to WWE actually. Devildude pretty much said everything that could be good about it.

As for who's taking the belt from him.....either Daniels, Strong or Davey.


----------



## KingCrash

I'd say go for Davey if he's actually leaving in December (doubt that one) so at least you'll have a little time to figure out where to go from there. Strong seems to be in limbo, Daniels seems like he's ready to go back to TNA at any moment and the with the Kings holding the tag titles the biggest heel left is Steen, and I don't know if anyone would be ready for a Steen title run (besides me).


----------



## KaijuFan

KingCrash said:


> I'd say go for Davey if he's actually leaving in December (doubt that one) so at least you'll have a little time to figure out where to go from there. Strong seems to be in limbo, Daniels seems like he's ready to go back to TNA at any moment and the with the Kings holding the tag titles the biggest heel left is *Steen, and I don't know if anyone would be ready for a Steen title run (besides me).*


Put me down for three.

Though I'm really hoping Generico can get a run with the strap.


----------



## seabs

*Has Black signed with WWE officially or us it just a rumour that some dirtsheet made up and everyone is buying.*


----------



## KingCrash

Well it's appeared on a couple of the sites today after being a rumor on a couple of boards but nothing confirmed from ROH yet. Black's contract does run out around Sept or Oct of this year (he confirmed it in a couple of interviews) so that part's true.


----------



## KYSeahawks

I know I have heard a little about this but man Petey Williams vs Chris Hero from Pick your Poision is great I really havent enjoyed a Petey match forever and Hero is hit or miss if I enjoy him but man it was just great throughout I would give it about ***1/2 to ***3/4 IMO it really had me at the edge of my seat even tho I knew who was gonna win.I understand the hype the DCFC vs Wolves tag got tho first time seeing the DCFC and I was impressed.And I think HOT vs Aries & Titus gets to much hate it was entertaining IMO and almost 3 stars the ending was kind of wierd.Pick your Poision is a pretty good show right now and havent even watched Generico vs Strong,Briscoes vs Steen & Corino,and King vs Black this is a top of the heap ROH this year IMO


----------



## KingKicks

*PWG 2009 Battle of Los Angeles: Night Two*

*Quarter Final - Block B*
Brian Kendrick vs. Joey Ryan ***

Quarter Final - Block A*
Kenny Omega vs. Scott Lost ****¼-***½

Quarter Final - Block C*
Brandon Gatson vs. Alex Shelley ***½

First Round Match - Block D*
Human Tornado vs. Roderick Strong *****

Austin Aries and The Cutler Bros. vs. Colt Cabana, Johnny Goodtime and Jerome “LTP” Robinson ***½

Semi Final*
Kenny Omega vs. Joey Ryan ****½

Semi Final*
Brandon Gatson vs. Roderick Strong ***¾

PWG World Tag Team Title Match*
The Young Bucks vs. Kevin Steen and El Generico *****¼

BOLA Final/PWG World Title Match*
Kenny Omega vs. Roderick Strong ******

_Much better then Night One (as expected), but overall I'd say it was the weakest BOLA I've seen (the only other ones I've seen are 2007 and 2008).
Both of the final two matches were brilliant, and Omega/Ryan was a nice surprise. Can't say I was expecting it to be that enjoyable.

Very fun show._​


----------



## Dug2356

What are peoples thoughts on The Cutler Brothers ? i have seen a few pwg shows now and they seem like a very impressive tag team.


----------



## KaijuFan

Dug2356 said:


> What are peoples thoughts on The Cutler Brothers ? i have seen a few pwg shows now and they seem like a very impressive tag team.


Love me some Cutler action.

It's been fun watching them improve throughout 09 and 10, I think if they were to work with other teams (namely east coasters) it'd help them develop much faster though.


----------



## smitlick

I hate the cutler brothers. So bland and such awful gimmicks/attire.

EDIT
*Pro Wrestling Respect - Inaugural*

1. Rhett Titus vs Bobby Dempsey
**1/4
Theres actually an ok crowd... looks better then some of the Chikara shows.. Also Derek Dempsey is shown in the crowd.

2. Mr Ernesto Osiris & Marker Dillinger vs The Bravado Brothers
**1/2
*
3. Special Referee - Grizzly Redwood*
Jamilia Craft vs MsChif
**
Good to see Craft brought some friends & family.

4. Celso Rivera vs The Ninja
N/A

5. Celso Rivera vs Ninja Red
N/A

6. Celso Rivera vs Pelle Primeau
*3/4

7. Shane Hagadorn, Rob Wolf & Christian Merino vs Alex Payne, Professor Milo Shizo & Jacob Chamber
**
Shizo = Future Chikara wrestler.. Wears a mask and is small.

8. Orange Cassidy vs Andy Ridge
**1/4

9. Rayna Von Tosh vs Daizee Haze
**

10. Ricky Reyes vs Delirious
**3/4
Jesus christ... The Young girls in the crowd are unbearable. The constant squealing/yelling/screaming is fucking awful.

Ok for what it was and definitely not for everyone.​


----------



## seabs

*Great to watch in the ring but they really do need to alter their look a little.*


----------



## Platt

Anyone know when PWG Dio! is going to ship. Highspots still have it listed as late July which it obviously isn't.


----------



## KingCrash

The latest I saw was late August. Who knows how far that pushed Seven back, but at least with BOLA happening in September this year we might get that before 2011.


----------



## jawbreaker

Downloaded a massive Trent Acid pack a long time ago (because he died and I'd never seen anything but his ROH stuff, which I liked) and I'm just starting to watch it now. The first match was Acid vs. Ric Blade from a 2000 CZW show in some field in Delaware, and it reminded me of why I hate CZW. All the homophobic chants had me about ready to skip the match, but I stuck it out and it turned out the match sucked. Then Blade fucking missed the table on a swanton off a truck and then I did skip the match. The next match was a ladder match with the same two guys and while it wasn't fantastic I enjoyed it a lot more. The next few were all okay except a six-man deathmatch where I couldn't figure out the booking at all, and then what I assume was the Hate Club ran out within the first few minutes and I gave up.

Random side note: Thinking about it today, I've come to the conclusion that Michaels/Jericho from 08? is one of the best booked feuds of all time, but the brilliance of it was wasted on the majority of WWE fans (myself included at the time).


----------



## Platt

FFS last time I pre-order a PWG DVD with something else.


----------



## smitlick

*Pro Wrestling Respect - Delirious vs Ridge*

1. Mr Ernesto Osiris vs Grizzly Redwood
**

2. Marker Dillinger & Rob Wolf vs Christian Merino & JRed Pink
*3/4

3. Rhett Titus & The Ninjas vs Bobby Dempsey & The Bravado Brothers
**1/4

4. Shane Hagadorn & Orange Cassidy vs Alex Payne & Mike Sydal
**1/2

5. Celso Rivera vs Professor Milo Shizo
**

6. Daizee Haze & MsChif vs Jamilia Craft & Rayna Von Tosh
**1/4
Well the Craft family/friends returned.. it seems Jamilia is bringing in a majority of the crowd.

7. Ricky Reyes vs Pelle Primeau
**1/4

8. Delirious vs Andy Ridge
**3/4​


----------



## FITZ

Those Pro Wrestling Respect shows seem like they're really tough to get through. Are they at least short?


----------



## OML

I am new to ROH... I just ordered two new dvds. Best in the world and Bloodstained honor? Any thoughts or reviews on these dvds and matches


----------



## FITZ

All the Commercially released DVDs that ROH has out are really good. Some fantastic matches and a great way to get started with Ring of Honor. Just be advised that Bloodstained Honor has some great matches on it but what you will see isn't typical of the style of wrestling that you will se from most of their shows. 

Best in the World is a pretty good indicator of what ROH is all about in the ring though.


----------



## Rickey

OML said:


> I am new to ROH... I just ordered two new dvds. Best in the world and Bloodstained honor? Any thoughts or reviews on these dvds and matches


Check under "Best Ofs" in this thread http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/350622-official-dvd-star-ratings-thread.html

Welcome to ROH man, some of the best matches I've ever seen and I only 7 dvds (not the two you request info on though). It's fun catching up too, wish they still had their ppv deal.


----------



## smitlick

TaylorFitz said:


> Those Pro Wrestling Respect shows seem like they're really tough to get through. Are they at least short?


Its ok for what it was wrestling wise but they really haven't given any match over 13 minutes. The crowd are super annoying as well though and theres like 12 promos on each show which is a bit of overkill plus the commentary is poor. They really need to use more established guys to help develop the trainees.


----------



## Platt

Bluegrass Brawl cover is out and as with DBD the front is pretty good but the back is down right awful


----------



## Dug2356

Very Nice front Cover. i dont know half of the guys on that card though. are they normal roh guys ? dont think i seen any of them on any 2010 shows.


----------



## KingKicks

I actually really like the front. The back is meh, and the spine is bland.


----------



## KaijuFan

Love the front cover, the color blending works well.


----------



## Platt

Dug2356 said:


> Very Nice front Cover. i dont know half of the guys on that card though. are they normal roh guys ? dont think i seen any of them on any 2010 shows.


Mike Mondo and the guys from the last 2 matches are all OVW people.

Forget the name of the guy who does the DVD covers (sorry :$) but nice work on the Project Paul London cover looks very nice.


----------



## Dug2356

That would explain it. dont watch any ovw stuff.


----------



## FITZ

I love the face that the Briscoe on the left has (one day I'm going to learn which one is which). 

I have no problem with the cover at all.


----------



## smitlick

TaylorFitz said:


> I love the face that the Briscoe on the left has (one day I'm going to learn which one is which).
> 
> I have no problem with the cover at all.


Thats Mark, hes usually the more retarded looking one.


----------



## Meteora2004

They forgot the word THE in the title and I hate the texture in the background, but other than that it looks good.


----------



## brandeito

i know this may seem off topic but does anybody know of somebody who has created a full career comp on jimmy jacobs, roderick strong, nigel mcguinness bryan danielson samoa joe or aj styles


----------



## jawbreaker

Not sure if Platt's Nigel and Dragon comps are completely full, but they've got everything important.


----------



## brandeito

i wasnt just looking for roh stuff iwas looking for their whole careers


----------



## FITZ

brandeito said:


> i know this may seem off topic but does anybody know of somebody who has created a full career comp on jimmy jacobs, roderick strong, nigel mcguinness bryan danielson samoa joe or aj styles


Good luck with some of those. Jimmy Jacobs seems like it would be nearly impossible to find someone with his full career on DVD. Just look at all the titles that he's held in tons of promotions that I've never heard of. And I'm sure there are more promotions that he's worked in where he's never won a title.

* All American Wrestling


* Anarchy Championship Wrestling


* Border City Wrestling


* Championship Wrestling of Michigan

* Great Canadian Wrestling

* Great Lakes All-Pro Wrestling


* Great Lakes Wrestling


* Independent Wrestling Association Mid-South

* Independent Wrestling Federation of Michigan

* Independent Wrestling Revolution

* Lakeshore Wrestling Organization

* Midwest Pro Wrestling

* Mr. Chainsaw Productions Wrestling

* National Wrestling Alliance

* Powerhouse Championship Wrestling


* Price of Glory Wrestling


* Pro Wrestling Federation

* Pro Wrestling Guerrilla


* Ring of Honor

* Superior Championship Wrestling

* Thunder Zone Wrestling


* Westside Xtreme wrestling


* Xtreme Intense Championship Wrestling


I doubt even Jimmy Jacobs has all his matches on DVD. 

And I don't know if some of the other guys on your list would be any easier.


----------



## S-Mac

I actually like the front cover quite alot the back isnt that great i can deal with it.


----------



## Tarfu

Platt said:


> Forget the name of the guy who does the DVD covers (sorry :$) but nice work on the Project Paul London cover looks very nice.


Thanks. I know it looks a bit meh considering it's about London, but I put the blame on the lack of good high res stock photos (good = London being stoned out of his mind). Also, that wasn't supposed to be the final version of it as they suggested I add some more color into it. Oddly enough they've put it up for sale already...

Here's the cover if anyone's wondering:










And I actually like the Bluegrass Brawl cover, only the font is pretty awful. They could've put more effort into the text. That seems to be the biggest downside of their current covers.


----------



## Corey

Love the Bluegrass Brawl cover, but as said, the spine and back are pretty bland. Awesome job on the London cover Tarfu, I actually just saw it on highspots main page and was like damn, that's that dude's cover. haha

Any predictions on what the next ROH sale is gonna be? I wanna get DBDH VIII but I don't wanna pay full price...


----------



## Platt

I'm guessing a % sale would be next.


----------



## KaijuFan

Ace cover Tarfu, captures his persona well, if a bit grungy.

PWG updated their release info for Dio, going to ship this week.


----------



## antoniomare007

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqXDTkHwiDI

:lmao

how can someone hate Danielson?? "want a new daddy???" :lmao


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Just a note that DBD8/BS2 also includes Black vs. Davey from Proving Ground 2009, minus intros.


----------



## smitlick

superdupersonic said:


> Just a note that DBD8/BS2 also includes Black vs. Davey from Proving Ground 2009, minus intros.


Awesome. Can't wait for my copy.


----------



## KingKicks

Now I remember why I hate ordering from Highspots. Shipping costs + how long it takes to bloody arrive.

I've been waiting over 2 weeks now for my PWG order to arrive.


----------



## KaijuFan

Must suck ordering out of the country, the most I ever paid for shipping was $3.20
Got a notification that my order shipped today, so I'm guessing Dio! is finally shipping.


----------



## Tarfu

Benjo™;8717409 said:


> Now I remember why I hate ordering from Highspots. Shipping costs + how long it takes to bloody arrive.
> 
> I've been waiting over 2 weeks now for my PWG order to arrive.


They might have something cooking at the moment. In my case every single order (by which I mean plenty) except for two have taken exactly a week to ship: one was around new year (BOLA 09, took 3 weeks) so Christmas traffic was expected I guess, and the other was due to their fucked up computer system that read my address as a line of random symbols. Never really had any other problems with intl shipping.

But shipping costs, boy, that's a whole other story... :side:


----------



## Platt

Highspots orders usually get to me in a week but there shipping costs are far too much plus the risk of customs on any larger orders.



KaijuFan said:


> Must suck ordering out of the country, the most I ever paid for shipping was $3.20
> Got a notification that my order shipped today, so I'm guessing Dio! is finally shipping.


 mine still isn't shipping.

EDIT: Now it's shipping


----------



## smitlick

I received my ROH/Shimmer order today... Oddly enough it came with a note saying it had been opened and searched by Australian Customs and nothing illegal was found. Good news i suppose.


----------



## KingKicks

Platt said:


> Highspots orders usually get to me in a week but there shipping costs are far too much plus the risk of customs on any larger orders.


And literally as I just read this, I got a fucking note through my door telling me I've got to pay a customs charge.

Bullshit.


----------



## smitlick

Benjo™ said:


> And literally as I just read this, I got a fucking note through my door telling me I've got to pay a customs charge.
> 
> Bullshit.


bad luck... I'm very glad i didn't get charged via customs after they opened my ROH order.

EDIT

*DGUSA - Open The Ultimate Gate*

*1. Bonus Match - Fray!*
The Prophet vs Chimaera vs Dustin Cutler vs Brandon Cutler vs Brad Allen vs Dave Crist vs Malachi Jackson vs Jake Crist
**3/4

*2. Bonus Match*
L.A Park & Hijo De Rey Misterio vs Derrick Neikirk & GQ Gallo
**
I'm still confused by the finish... Also surprised at the hate for the Luchas.

3. Jigsaw & Mike Quackenbush vs Genki Horiguchi & Susumu Yokosuka
***1/4

4. TJP vs YAMATO
***1/4

5. Brian Kendrick & Jon Moxley vs Jimmy Jacobs & Paul London
***

6. Masato Yoshino vs Shingo 
***1/2

*7. Open The Freedom Gate Title Match*
BxB Hulk vs Naruki Doi
***1/2

8. The Young Bucks & Jack Evans vs CIMA, Dragon Kid & Gamma
****
​


----------



## Platt

Benjo™;8720601 said:


> And literally as I just read this, I got a fucking note through my door telling me I've got to pay a customs charge.
> 
> Bullshit.


i have no problem paying customs if I have to it's the £8 odd they charge for "handling" fee that pisses me right off. I once had one was something daft like 52p customs to pay with an £8 handling charge.


Anyone able to get on the main ROH site I keep getting a blocked site warning and even if I ignore it I just get directed to the wallpapers page.


----------



## smitlick

Platt said:


> i have no problem paying customs if I have to it's the £8 odd they charge for "handling" fee that pisses me right off. I once had one was something daft like 52p customs to pay with an £8 handling charge.
> 
> 
> Anyone able to get on the main ROH site I keep getting a blocked site warning and even if I ignore it I just get directed to the wallpapers page.


looks like someone might have attacked there site...


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Ultimate Gate was fucking garbage live, if there wasn't an F4W dinner before the shows that night would have been the biggest waste of money in my life.


----------



## FITZ

Yeah I'm getting the same thing. 

And I just saw that Evolve has added Chuck Taylor vs. Mike Quackenbush for 9/11. Between that match Kong/Mercedes and Sawa/Danielson it looks like a very good card. I wish I could go to the show but it would be way too risky as far as getting to NYC in time for ROH. Not to mention the travel arrangements would just be too confusing as I would either have to drive and park in NYC or take a train the opposite direction from my house around midnight to Jersey and I wouldn't get home until 5AM at the earliest. I'll just buy the DVD.

I hope they can get a good crowd at the show but I'm really not sure if they will.


----------



## jawbreaker

superdupersonic said:


> Ultimate Gate was fucking garbage live, if there wasn't an F4W dinner before the shows that night would have been the biggest waste of money in my life.


Was that the one the same night as ROH where people kept telling me how stupid I was when I said I didn't want to see it?


----------



## Dug2356

Damn it i wanted to order Death Before Dishonor today  Stupid Hackers or whatever it is.

Edit: From ROH's Facebook Page - We're in the process of porting over the website to a new server.


----------



## Platt

They better run a big sale to make up for this :side:


----------



## Meteora2004

TaylorFitz said:


> I wish I could go to the show but it would be way too risky as far as getting to NYC in time for ROH.


LOL, Gabe is trying to make people believe that getting from Rahway to ROH will only take 20 minutes, when driving takes half an hour at the very least and taking a New Jersey Transit train takes 40 minutes to get to Penn Station on a good day. Now, that wouldn't be too bad if the show were ending at 6, but he's saying it'll end around 6:30; if you look at the train schedule, there's a train to Penn Station at 6 and then the next one isn't until 6:49, which would get you INTO Penn Station at about 7:40, and then you have the walk over to the Manhattan Center from the station. Then, of course, there's the matter of getting up to the 7th floor.

Turrbull.


----------



## FITZ

Meteora2004 said:


> LOL, Gabe is trying to make people believe that getting from Rahway to ROH will only take 20 minutes, when driving takes half an hour at the very least and taking a New Jersey Transit train takes 40 minutes to get to Penn Station on a good day. Now, that wouldn't be too bad if the show were ending at 6, but he's saying it'll end around 6:30; if you look at the train schedule, there's a train to Penn Station at 6 and then the next one isn't until 6:49, which would get you INTO Penn Station at about 7:40, and then you have the walk over to the Manhattan Center from the station. Then, of course, there's the matter of getting up to the 7th floor.
> 
> Turrbull.


Driving would take forever. Remember how much fun we had crossing the George Washington Bridge after Evolve 3? It would be much worse during the middle of the day. 

If you're going to both shows you will miss part of the ROH show. But I seeing Danielson/Sawa would be much better than seeing whatever ROH has opening the show.


----------



## KingKicks

*EVOLVE 1: Ibushi vs. Richards*

Kyle O’ Reilly vs. Bobby Fish ***¼*

Chuck Taylor vs. Cheech ****

Arik Cannon vs. Ricochet **½*

Dark City Fight Club vs. Aeroform *¾**

Brad Allen vs. Silas Young **½
*
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Ken Doane ***

Chris Dickinson vs. Johnny Gargano **¾*

TJP vs. Munenori Sawa ****½*

Team Frightning vs. Akuma’s Army **¾*

Kota Ibushi vs. Davey Richards ****¾-*****
_
Pretty much what I was expecting really, though TJP/Sawa ended up being alot better then I'd hoped. First two matches were decent as well and the main event was exactly what I'd expected. I'm not sure whether I'll keep up to date with all the EVOLVE shows now, but I will most likely check out any of the main events that happen._​


----------



## jawbreaker

Evolve 2 is a lot easier to sit through than the first show so far, and I've heard the third one was even better. Not going to go so far as to call it my new favorite promotion but it's a hell of a lot better than what you'd expect from that show. Adding the KOW appears to have improved it incredibly.

Also, I was excited for TJP-Sawa going into that show, and it blew me away more than I could have expected. They could have built the promotion around TJP, but Gabe had to throw that away because of some personal crap. Oh well.


----------



## FITZ

jawbreaker said:


> Evolve 2 is a lot easier to sit through than the first show so far, and I've heard the third one was even better. Not going to go so far as to call it my new favorite promotion but it's a hell of a lot better than what you'd expect from that show. Adding the KOW appears to have improved it incredibly.
> 
> Also, I was excited for TJP-Sawa going into that show, and it blew me away more than I could have expected. They could have built the promotion around TJP, but Gabe had to throw that away because of some personal crap. Oh well.


TJP/Sawa was amazing. One of my favorite matches that's taken place on the indies in a very long time. They could have passed off a lot of that match as being a real fight. It was just very cool to watch. 

And TJP should have been on of the top guys in Evolve because his style seemed to be exactly what Evolve was trying to prevent. 

And Evolve 3 has been the best out of the first 3 shows. Evolve 4 was insane live but I don't know how good it will be when I'm not 7 feet away from the ring with a perfect view.

And I will go as far to say that Evolve is becoming one of my favorite promotion. I mean I can see a lot of their shows live, the arenas they have run in so far have cheap GA tickets with amazing views, they don't run too many shows so it's easy to keep up with, and I like the style of wrestling that they have.


----------



## Meteora2004

I got my tickets for next Saturday's ROH TV taping, and I got a free upgrade to 2nd row center. Talk about a Hookup of Honor (and no, I'm not talking about successfully wooing Sara Del Rey).


----------



## KaijuFan

About 3/4 of the way through DBD8 and I have one thing to say, fuck you Canada. Fuck you for having the most annoying fan since Jack Evans Girl.


----------



## Meteora2004

KaijuFan said:


> About 3/4 of the way through DBD8 and I have one thing to say, fuck you Canada. Fuck you for having the most annoying fan since Jack Evans Girl.


Since Jack Evans hasn't appeared for a while, she comes (to the shows and in her pants) for Roddy now.


----------



## jawbreaker

KaijuFan said:


> About 3/4 of the way through DBD8 and I have one thing to say, fuck you Canada. Fuck you for having the most annoying fan since Jack Evans Girl.


Yeah, a couple of those fans made me ashamed to call myself Canadian.


----------



## seancarleton77

jawbreaker said:


> Yeah, a couple of those fans made me ashamed to call myself Canadian.


I felt that way as well at times despite the fact that they were the hottest crowd I've seen in any wrestling company in a long time, besides Japanese fans during Prince Devitt matches of course, that guy is more over than tentacle porn over there.


----------



## Dug2356

ROH Really need to update there Wallpapers on there Site  There like 5 years old. Whats with this move thing taking so long, do they not want my money ?


----------



## sXsCanadianFansXs

KaijuFan said:


> About 3/4 of the way through DBD8 and I have one thing to say, fuck you Canada. Fuck you for having the most annoying fan since Jack Evans Girl.


I can still hear the "happy birthday" chant directed at Dux in the gauntlet.

*shudders*


----------



## Corey

ROH should have a huge 'We're sorry our server move took so long' 45% off sale whenever it comes back to life. I'm ready to buy DBDH VIII now.


----------



## smitlick

*Chikara - King of Trios 2010 - Night 1*

1. F.I.S.T. vs Matt Classic & The Throwbacks
***

2. Team Frightning vs Team Big Japan
***

3. Ares, Claudio Castagnoli & Tursas vs The Osirian Portal & Sara Del Rey
***1/4

4. The UnStable vs Team Osaka Pro
***

5. The Colony vs Aeroform & Johnny Gargano
***1/4

6. Lince Dorado, Pinkie Sanchez & Tim Donst vs The F1rst Family
***1/2

7. Curry Man & Los Ice Creams vs Alebrije, Cuije & El Oriental
**3/4

8. The Jackson 3 vs The Future Is Now
***3/4-****

Very fun show from Chikara. Definitely worth a watch and i was surprised at how good the F1rst Family are.​


----------



## lewieG

Agreed about the crowd from DBD, I remember this one guy yelling at Tyler the whole match, I could hear it over the announcers.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I refuse to believe Malachi participated in a **** match.


----------



## smitlick

superdupersonic said:


> I refuse to believe Malachi participated in a **** match.


Its much easier to believe when hes got 5 other guys there to carry him

*Chikara - King of Trios 2010 - Night 2*

1. Brodie Lee vs Grizzly Redwood
**

2. Team Big Japan vs The Future Is Now
***1/2

3. Matt Cross vs Malachi Jackson vs Amasis vs Flip Kendrick
**3/4

4. Alebrije, Cuije & El Oriental vs Claudio Castagnoli, Ares & Tursas
***

5. Christopher Daniels vs Hallowicked
***1/4

6. Team Osaka Pro vs F.I.S.T.
***1/4

7. Ophidian vs Rich Swann vs Frightmare vs Cheech
***1/4
wow Swann actually looked alright... First time I'd seen him and he wasn't to bad.

8. The Colony vs Lince Dorado, Pinkie Sanchez & Tim Donst
***1/2
​


----------



## The_Real_Deal

Just ordered Evolve 1/2/3. Has anyone got an idea of shipping times? The website didn't sy that, and after my order was done it took me to the FIP website, My PayPal receipt doesn't give an estimate, Am I right to expect an email from Evolve soon about my order?


----------



## KingKicks

*PWG Enchantment Under The Sea*

Alex Koslov and Ronin vs. Hook Bomberry and Bino Gambino *½**

Scorpio Sky vs. The Human Tornado *****
_Surprisingly good match. Even more surprising was Tornado's decent selling_

Austin Aries vs. Kevin Steen ***½*

Disco Machine and Nemesis vs. TJ Perkins and Rocky Romero **¼

PWG World Title Match*
Joey Ryan vs. Chris Sabin ***¼*

Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Cape Fear ****¾-*****

Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli **¾*
_um yeah seeing a headlock an entire match just isn't fun at all_

B-Boy vs.. Matt Sydal ***¾

PWG World Tag Team Title Match*
Davey Richards and Super Dragon vs. Arrogance ****¾-*****

_*Briscoes/Cape Fear and DragonDavey/Arrogance were certainly worth the $5 I paid for the show. Still a decent show with two great tag matches*_​


----------



## WillTheBloody

*HOLY SHIT*



Spoiler: HUGE SummerSlam Spoilers



Danielson's the 7th Man for Team RAW! He just tapped out Darren Young in 20 seconds! Striker called him American Dragon! FUUUUUUUUUUCK! Find a stream, fool!


----------



## will94

To follow up that spoiler above:



Spoiler: follow up on SummerSlam Spoiler



PWInsider reported that Danielson will be on the Raw brand going forward and will finish out all previously announced independent dates, so no cancellations.

And as soon as Striker yelled "The American Dragon is here!" I marked like crazy. It was awesome. Makes me glad I made it out to see one of his matches and meet him.


----------



## McQueen

Thats fucking awesome.


----------



## KingKicks

Spoiler: Summerslam



Was watching it, and jokingly said "Maybe the 7th man is Bryan" to my sister. WWE was pretty fucking great at keeping that hidden. He'll be United States champion by the end of September.


----------



## KingCrash

Shit. Now I have to watch Summerslam.


----------



## FITZ

Great news. I think my financial boycott of WWE might be ending now.


----------



## McQueen

You guys really think the fact you posting Spoilers for Summerslam in this section people aren't already going to know what they are.


----------



## -Mystery-

The match was fucking awesome, btw.


----------



## WillTheBloody

McQueen said:


> You guys really think the fact you posting Spoilers for Summerslam in this section people aren't already going to know what they are.


I'd rather be safe and spoiler tag it than accidentally ruin something like this for someone who would have rather been surprised. But you're right, it's probably impossible to avoid now. It's Trending #1 on Twitter, which is super important...just ask Edgar Wright. :no:


----------



## KaijuFan

I marked the fuck out, it's good to see WWE can still be so secretive these days.


----------



## smitlick

*Chikara - King of Trios 2010 - Night 3*

1. The Colony vs Team Osaka Pro
***

2. Ares, Claudio Castagnoli & Tursas vs Team Big Japan
***1/4

3. El Oriental vs Chuck Taylor
**3/4
Disappointing

*4. Tag Gauntlet*
The Throwbacks vs The UnStable vs Steve "Turtle" Weiner & Dragon Dragon vs The Future Is Now vs Aeroform vs The Northstar Express vs The Order of the Neo-Solar Temple vs Incoherence vs F.I.S.T. vs Sara Del Rey & Daizee Haze
***

5. Christopher Daniels vs Eddie Kingston
***
Daniels + Chikara = Average

6. The Young Bucks vs Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw
***1/2

7. Ophidian vs Matt Cross
**3/4

8. The Colony vs Ares, Claudio Castagnoli & Tursas
***1/4


*wXw - 16 Carat Gold 2010 - Day 1*

- My 1st wXw show so im very interested to see how good/bad they are.

1. Ares vs Matt Jackson
**3/4
Guard rails would be nice. Love the crowd tho.. The whole football/soccer feel is pretty cool.

2. Munenori Sawa vs Paul Tracey
**1/2

3. Martin Stone vs Yuji Okabayashi
**3/4

4. Claudio Castagnoli vs Johnny Kidd
***

5. KAGETORA vs Nick Jackson vs Tommy End
**3/4

6. Adam Polak vs Erick Stevens
**3/4

*7. wXw World Tag Team Title Match*
Switchblade Conspiracy vs Up In Smoke
***

8. Big van Walter vs Daisuke Sekimoto
***1/4

9. Bad Bones vs Chris Hero
***1/2-***3/4

A little disappointing tbh though Sekimoto & Hero made up for it. Hopefully Nights 2 & 3 are better.​


----------



## KingCrash

Apparently Larry Sweeney's back wrestling, wrestled for AAW on Saturday.


----------



## antoniomare007

he still can cut a great promo


----------



## Cleavage

I want Sweeney back in ROH.


----------



## silver kyle

*ROH SoCal Showdown*

Colt Calbana & El Generico vs. Scorpio Sky & Scott Lost ***

Erick Stevens vs. Necro Butcher *1/4

Roderick Strong vs. Delirious ***1/4

Tyler Black vs. Joey Ryan ***

Jerry Lynn vs. Kenny King **3/4

Kevin Steen vs. Human Tornado ***1/4

Austin Aries vs. Jushin Thunder Liger ***1/2

The American Wolves & The Kings of Wrestling vs. The Briscoes & The Young Bucks ***3/4​


----------



## smitlick

How awesome would it be if Sweeney returned at GBH 9 and helped Roddy win the title and then after the match Roddy kills the HOT...


----------



## KingCrash

That would be a mark-out moment seeing Sweeney drop the 12-Large on Truth. And then the strut.

And can anyone tell me why Paul London was playing with wwe action figures with wristbands with tassels on?


----------



## lewieG

I am suddenly overcome by a desire to see Sweeney come back to help Roddy win the title. I think I'll be really dissapointed when it doesn't happen now.


----------



## smitlick

*wXw 16 Carat Gold 2010 - Day 2*

1. Big Van Walter vs Munenori Sawa
***

2. KAGETORA vs Erick Stevens
**3/4

*3. wXw World Tag Team Title Number 1 Contender Elimination Match*
Crimson City Saga vs The Young Bucks vs Up In Smoke
***1/4

*4. wXw World Tag Team Title Match*
Switchblade Conspiracy vs The Young Bucks
***1/4

5. Johnny Kidd vs Paul Tracey
**3/4
*
6. wXw World Tag Team Title Number 1 Contender Match*
OTC vs Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi
***1/2

7. Ares vs Claudio Castagnoli
***1/2-***3/4

8. Martin Stone vs Chris Hero
***1/2-***3/4

*9. wXw World Heavyweight Title - No DQ, No Countout, No Time Limit, Falls Count Anywhere Match*
Steve Douglas vs Absolute Andy
***1/2
Good but much to long..​


----------



## McQueen

There is no such thing as a "too long" match as far as Absolute Andy is concerned.


----------



## smitlick

The match went 44 minutes and was a Falls Count Anywhere No DQ match... I'd have liked it more if the camerawork wasn't so average and it had gone about 20 minutes less. A 44 minute hardcore/no dq match to me just makes no sense to me in the first place. 

To me the good No DQ matches only need 20-25 minutes and don't have to overdo the spots with weapons and multiple near pinfalls. Beside this i found the match to drag on to much and it just became ridiculous..


----------



## seancarleton77

KingCrash said:


> That would be a mark-out moment seeing Sweeney drop the 12-Large on Truth. And then the strut.
> 
> And can anyone tell me why Paul London was playing with wwe action figures with wristbands with tassels on?


Because he's Paul London.

I would also love an explosive Sweeney return.


----------



## McQueen

smitlick said:


> The match went 44 minutes and was a Falls Count Anywhere No DQ match... I'd have liked it more if the camerawork wasn't so average and it had gone about 20 minutes less. A 44 minute hardcore/no dq match to me just makes no sense to me in the first place.
> 
> To me the good No DQ matches only need 20-25 minutes and don't have to overdo the spots with weapons and multiple near pinfalls. Beside this i found the match to drag on to much and it just became ridiculous..


Even though I actually am a fan of AA and Stevie Douglas I was being sarcastic. Sounds a lot like the Threemendous II match between Hero & Ryan which I thought was 5x longer than it should be.


----------



## KingKicks

*PWG Based on a True Story*

*Loser Leaves PWG*
Scorpio Sky vs. Frankie Kazarian ****¼-***½*

Rocky Romero vs. Colt Cabana **½*

Disco Machine, Nemesis and TJ Perkins vs. Karl Anderson, Scott Lost and Bino Gambino ***½*

Kevin Steen vs. Chris Bosh ****¼*

Ronin vs. Super Dragon **¾*
_Never thought anything of Ronin, and well a fat Super Dragon isn't fun to watch at all_

*PWG World Tag Team Title Match*
Cape Fear vs. Los Luchas ****½*
_Forgot how much fun Los Luchas were. Along with Cape Fear, this was a hell of a fun tag match_

*Guerrilla Warfare Match for the PWG World Title*
Joey Ryan vs. The Human Tornado *****-****¼*
_Little longer then it needed to be, but still as brutal as I remember it being_

*Again worth the $5 I paid for it. Great main event between Ryan/Tornado and 3 very fun matches*​


----------



## smitlick

McQueen said:


> Even though I actually am a fan of AA and Stevie Douglas I was being sarcastic. Sounds a lot like the Threemendous II match between Hero & Ryan which I thought was 5x longer than it should be.


Yeah i thought you were but replied in case you weren't.


----------



## KaijuFan

Got Dio! in the mail today, that can only mean buying two dime bags and popping that bastard in after my shift. Ratings/parody of ratings in a few hours.


----------



## TheAce

> Got Dio! in the mail today, that can only mean buying two dime bags and popping that bastard in after my shift. Ratings/parody of ratings in a few hours.


Same for me, except replace Dio! with Chikarasaraus Rex and I already got the greenery


----------



## McQueen

Drugs are bad children.


----------



## KingCrash

*PWG – DIO!*


Los Luchas vs. Johnny Goodtime & Jerome "LTP" Robinson - **

Brandon Bonham vs. Ryan Taylor - **1/2

Scott Lost vs. Akira Tozawa - ***

The Cutler Brothers & Joey Ryan vs. Malachi Jackson & The Young Bucks - ***3/4

Candice LeRae vs. Christina Von Eerie - **1/4

Brandon Gatson vs. Chris Hero - ***1/2

*PWG World Tag Team Titles*
¡Peligro Abejas! (El Generico & Paul London) vs. Brian Kendrick & Kevin Steen - ***1/2


Probably the weakest show PWG's done all year. Six man tag was very good with the Bucks/Cutlers just killing each other, and the tag match while good seemed to end way too soon (Steen & Kendrick's promo before the match seemed about as long). And yeah, London did honey all over Steen's face.​
And unfortunately, Eddie Kingston vs. Jerry Lawler for JAPW is off. In it's place - Lawler vs. Nick F'N Gage. I just want the promos from that.


----------



## The_Real_Deal

Anyone know approximate shipping times for Evolve dvd's? They emailed me and said that my order was shipped in the 17th but provided to estimates.


----------



## FITZ

They've always shipped to me pretty quickly but I have no clue how long it will take to get to Australia. 

So I finally got a job today and sold some stuff on ebay. I'm going to try to keep it under control but I think it's time for me to start spending money on wrestling DVDs again. I'm really hoping ROH puts on a really big sale once they get the site up and running because there are some shows that I would really like to pick up. Mostly DBD before it gets sold out. 

I also want to catch up on some PWG stuff as well but I'm hoping Highspots will get a good deal going soon. They seem to be big on giving away free gifts right now with big orders but I want to wait until they get some better stuff up there. I really wish I had money when they were giving away those IWA:MS comps.


Ted Petty Invatational 2004 Night 2 Review

I've had this for a long time and have only watched bits and pieces. Really glad I got around to seeing the whole thing.


_CJ McManus vs. Billy McNeil vs. Thunderbolt_

Who the fuck are these guys? Well they all seemed pretty average and worked a very basic match. Nothing too spectacular but you had Thunderbolt playing a monster face and the other 2 were heels that worked together for a decent part of the match. The action was pretty good and everything was flowing nicely until there was a really awkward moment where Thunderbolt just let one of the guys up when he had the match won. Then he covered him a second time and it was broken up, like it was meant to be on the first side. 

Well Thunderbolt wasn't involved in the fall and I don't know which guy actually won. Then I discovered that Thunderbolt was in fact a heel as he beat up both guys after the match. Everything was going pretty well until the last minute or so when I just felt really confused. Still a decent enough match for a bunch of unknowns. 
*3/4 


*IWA:MS Light Heavyweight Championship Match* (or something like that)
_Sal Rinauro vs. Jimmy Jacobs (c)_

So Jimmy Jacobs came out limping badly. Yet Sal went after his back the whole match. I guess the injury might have been legit because there is no reason why Jacobs would sell his leg like that for no reason. The match was just a little to one sided for me to really enjoy. I'm ok with a heel controlling the match but Jimmy could have got at least some offense in. At least some of the stuff that Sal was doing was original and looked good. He also was really over as a heel with the crowd. 

Jacobs eventually got his comeback going and the match started to pick up. It ended up being a decent match but could have been a little more exciting. 3 or 4 less minutes wouldn't have hurt either. 
**1/2

*

Falls Count Anywhere Match:*
_Ian Rotten vs. Steve Stone_

Ian came in with his shoulder taped up. Stone went after it a little bit, enough that you could tell it was part of the match. They still spent most of the match just brawling out of the ring. It was pretty average really. Chris Candido does also shows up in the match and they beat up Ian together. I don't know why, this is a match where some commentary would have helped. I don't think this match had an ending. Ian just got beat up for a really long time until some fat guys and a really fat woman came to his aid. I don't know or really care who they are. 

I'm guessing this was all about storyline advancement. It was still pretty terrible and I honestly had to skip through the beat down that didn't seem to end. Looking back it was really pretty terrible. I mean the best part of the match was when Stone was thrown into a wall. Just think about that for a second.
1/4*

The promo after the match was actually pretty good by Stone, Candido, and some guy in a yellow shirt that seemed to be the mastermind of the whole operation. 

NOTE: At this point I realized that there is in fact commentary but it only played on my left ear bud. You see I was watching with only 1 ear bud in and it happened to be the one with without commentary. There is no chance in hell that I'm going back to watch the other matches though, even though I think CM Punk had been doing commentary. 


*Quarterfinal Match:*
_Rainman vs. Danny Daniels_

It looked like Rainman was playing the underdog in this tournament. He upset Sabin in Night 1 and now was in the ring with last year's winner. And he got his ass kicked early on. Good effort by Daniels to get the fans behind Rainman, a guy that hadn't seen much of before. As the match wore on he gradually became more and more of the heel as he started to get desperate. There was a bad botch on a hurricanrana (not sure whose fault it was). 

Still a liked the more and more heel like tactics shown from Daniels and it made the match much more watchable and got me caring about Rainman, something that nobody else has ever done for me. Good match really. Much better then I expected as I don't ever remember seeing anything all that great from either guy before. 
***

*
Quarterfinal Match:*
_Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe_

Samoa Joe is a badass. That's really the first thing that comes to mind while watching this match and it seems the whole match seemed to reinforce this point. There was some really good technical wrestling that was very enjoyable to watch but a lot of this match was Joe and Nigel just beating the hell out of each other. Since Joe had a lot more wrestling to do tonight Nigel took a bulk of the punishment, which made him look good for taking it all and and made Joe look like even more of a badass. 

There were times when Nigel looked like he had the match and even though he ended up losing he looked really really good in this. And did I mention that Samoa Joe is a badass? Loved the story of Nigel trying to hang with a monster like Joe. Especially since most of his other ROH stuff that I've seen involved him already being the champion and I haven't seen him play an underdog like this before. 
***3/4

_
Larry Sweeney, Hallowicked, and Jigsaw vs. Gran Akuma, Icarus, and Trik Davis
_
Damn, Akuma has a mask, Icarus has crazy hair and doesn't seem to be the most hated man in the world. He still had the worst tattoo ever though. Things haven't changed that much as 6 years later Akuma and Icarus just broke up and Hallowicked and Jigsaw still team together. Pretty surprising in the indies. 

The match was pretty decent but it's really obvious how much better these guys are today. The ending was as crazy as you would expect, they hit some really good looking offense. I feel like the early part of the match could have been a cut a little bit as they did seem to go a little too long with the feeling out process early on. 
**3/4


*Quarterfinal Match:*
_AJ Styles vs. Matt Sydal_

These guys are really really fast. They did some amazing stuff in the ring and just put on a fantastic show. It was impossible not to want Sydal to win the match while watching this. Besides the incredible stuff they did in the ring I liked the story they had going where this was their third match together and Sydal hadn't won a match against AJ yet. 

It was really spotty but everything was executed really well and there was a pretty good story being told. I personally love this style of indy wrestling where the guys just go all out but there are few that would be able to pull it off as well as AJ and Sydal. 
***3/4


_Rain vs. Mschif vs. Mickie Knuckles vs. Daizee Haze vs. Lacey vs. Mercedes Martinez_

I really liked the beginning of the match. Everyone got their chance to show what they could do in the ring and there was some really impressive looking looking stuff. Everyone had their own storylines and characters that were all portrayed and it was all working very well. I just wish they had more time to really get things going as once the first pin happened we just saw one elimination after another very quickly. 

I understand why this was kept short but they really should have taken some of the 8 minutes they spent on entrances and put 5 of those minutes to the match. Still a good match.
***


*Quarterfinal Match/ IWA:MS Title Match:*
_Arik Cannon vs. Petey Williams (c)_

I guess the title is on the line in the tournament. 

Pretty good match. It was a little too slow for my taste early on and I couldn't really figure out what they were really going for as they went back and forth at a pretty slow pace for a while. It wasn't until Cannon started acted more like a heel like that I finally got interested. The end of the match was really good and the fact that the title was on the line created a much better atmosphere then a lot of the other matches had. 

I also want to point out that I've been watching indy wrestling for a while and it was the first time I've ever seen Cannon actually win a match. Pretty cool moment and really made the night a lot more interesting with the title involved because you really didn't know what to expect after the champion just lost his title mid-way through the show. 
***

*
Quarterfinal Match:*
*Mike Quackenbush vs. Nate Webb *

I really like to watch Mike Quackenbush wrestle. He has a really unique style and it's always easy to watch. Haven't really seen much of Nate Webb before (I've seen him on WSX and maybe at DBD IV in ROH) but I was pretty impressed, mostly by his ability to sell Quack good offense. His offense wasn't bad by any means but all the crazy shit that Quack was doing was really the highlight of the match. 

It was good to see that they kept things short too. I really feel that 10 minutes or so is really the ideal length for a lot of indy matches. Let the guys do their stuff but keep it short so the match doesn't turn into guys going for the "epic" match. This was a nice little match and something that a 15+ match card really needs.
***1/4


*Quarterfinal Match:*
*CM Punk vs. Bryan Danielson*

I was tempted to give this 5* when a little kid told CM Punk that he hated him and Punk responded by looking right at the kid and saying, "I hope your parents die."

The match itself was awesome as well. I mean look at who you have in the ring, there really was no chance of them not having a good match. I was thrilled to see that Dragon started selling the leg after he took a spill. Punk didn't work on it too much but it seems like some pretty obvious foreshadowing of what's going to happen in Dragon's next 2 matches. 

Good technical wrestling with enough hard hitting stuff to keep it interesting. I've seen Punk and Danielson in the ring a few times together and I have to say that I really like their chemistry. 
****

*
IWA:MS Tag Title Match*
_The Wild Cards vs. Tank and Iceberg vs. Brad Bradley and Ryan Boz (c)_

The actual wrestling in this match was pretty bad. Now that I have that out of the way I can start praising this match for being really entertaining. It was nice to see Eddie Kingston in a role where he wasn't just a complete badass. Him and his partner were just hilarious on this match. Over the top heel actions and they got their asses kicked the whole time. Kingston doing a moosault off the top rope to the floor also makes the match even better. 

The whole match was really about how Tank and Iceberg wanted to get into the ring with Boz and Bradley as they were the 4 big men in the match. So you have these 4 badasses in the ring and then there are the Wild Cards. They never tagged out and seemed to ruin the big fight every time the other teams were going to get started. The match reached a true level of greatness when the teams were having a stare down and Marciano (I think that was the name of Kingston's partner) hobbled into the middle of them all and just slapped Tank in the face. And to make this match even more over the top they ended up winning the titles.

It's not a technical masterpiece but they made up for the their limitations but putting on a match that told a good story and had some funny and entertaining moments. Much better then it had any business being.
***1/4


*Semi-Final Match*:
_Rainman vs. Samoa Joe_

Really really short. A quick flurry of offense by Rainman where it looked like he had a fighting chance. Well that lasted about a minute as he soon got his head nearly taken off by a brutal clothesline for the win. I was entertained and the show needed a few short matches to keep it under 6 hours. It also did a good job of making Samoa Joe look like even more of a badass.
*


*Semi-Final Match*
_Arik Cannon (c) vs. AJ Styles_

I guess at this point everyone was told that they really had to pick the pace up on this show as this match lasted about 6 minutes. It was really intense for 6 minutes though and just a really easy watch. Cannon delivers some of the best punches that I've seen out of anyone. Cannon also did a really good job of showing that he was a heel in the 6 minutes. He had the crowd genuinely annoyed with him on a few occasions and someone managed to get his character to show in so little time with in such a fast paced match. 

AJ got a surprise title win, or so we thought. after the 6 minute war that they went through. I can't go that high for the rating because it was so short but it was really a solid addition to the card. Nice swerve at the end where Cannon told everyone that he wasn't defending the title throughout the tournament and left with the belt and a ton of heat. 
**1/2


*Semi-Final Match:*
_Bryan Danielson vs. Mike Quackenbush_

They really did some crazy shit in this one. Both guys know how to do about a million different holds and we saw a lot them early on. I was surprised to see Danielson play the heel in the match as he was a face earlier in the night. Still as a stand alone match this was fantastic. They really made the perfect opponents for each other with the type of match they worked. 

This was the longest semi match by far and it was also hands down the best. I liked how we saw Quack try and use a few of Danielson's signature moves, which seemed to only get Dragon pissed off. To sum it all up we get some great technical wrestling and they threw in a nice story in as well. 
***1/2


_Jimmy Rave vs. Todd Sexton vs. Alex Shelley vs. Austin Aries vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chris Sabin_

I'm not a fan of this at all. It was virtually 2 guys in the ring the whole time with everyone else standing or laying around on the outside. Someone would get a pin only for them to be eliminated soon after. It was also pretty sloppy at times as well. It's impressive how much better a lot of these guys are today than they were here. Lots of SPOTZ! in fact if you take away some of the crazy stuff there really isn't much to this. 

Whitmer and Rave actually saved the match at the end as they had a pretty good mini match after everyone else was eliminated. With this much talent in the match it should have been a lot better. It wasn't bad just could and should have been a lot better.
**

*
TPI 2004 Finals:*
_Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe vs. AJ Styles_

I loved this one. We start off with some really col technical wrestling between the 3 guys early on and the match went on to really a feature a little but of everything. We saw them brawl on the outside, hit some high flying moves, and stiff the hell out of each other. They were all over the place until Danielson was eliminated but I mean that in the best way possible. I can't really say what kind of match they wrestled, all I can really say is that it was awesome. 

Once Danielson took the fall they really put on this awesome David/Goliath match with Joe and AJ. Samoa Joe had been booked as such a monster throughout the whole show and it was great to see someone that just kept fighting and finally took him down. I loved all the attempts as a Styles Clash that led to the finish as it really had me thinking if AJ could actually hit the move on Joe. It was just a great moment when he hit the Styles Clash and got the big win. 

A perfect way to end the show. Great clash of styles (see what did there?) throughout the match and a really intense and emotional finish. I have to say that I was really rooting for AJ to get the win at the end as he played a face that could take it right to Joe really well. It's always good when the last match of the tournament is the best on the card. 
****1/2​
This show has a lot of matches and is really really long. It took me over a week to actually get through it. I still loved it but damn, it was long. Just look at the talent on this show, it's quite possibly the best indy line up I've ever seen. Highly recommended. Even if it means giving some of your money to Ian Rotten...

My only real problem was that guys seemed to be turning heel or face in between matches. The great wrestling easily overcomes all that though.


----------



## smitlick

*wXw - 16 Carat Gold 2010 - Day 3*

1. Big Van Walter vs Erick Stevens
***1/4

2. OTC vs Up In Smoke
***

3. Ares vs Chris Hero
***3/4
*
4. World of Sport Rules Match*
Terry Frazier vs Johnny Kidd
**3/4

5. KAGETORA vs Tommy End vs Claudio Castagnoli vs Paul Tracey
***

*6. wXw World Tag Team Title Match*
Switchblade Conspiracy vs Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi
***1/4
*
7. wXw World Lightweight Title Match*
Munenori Sawa vs Zack Sabre Jr
***

8. Nick Jackson vs Matt Jackson
***1/2

9. Big Van Walter vs Chris Hero
***1/2
The fact that Hero didn't win greatly annoys me when he was easily the best in the Tournament. Walter is average, very average.

Overall the tournament was alright. Day 2 & 3 are good but i found Day 1 to be skippable.


*OHW - Death In The Valley*

*1. Thumbtacks & Jacks Match*
Toby Klein vs Super Oprah vs Elkview Adam
*3/4
Quick crowd count would probably be around 40-50 people if that. Super Oprah is a black dude thats supposed to be dressed like Oprah i suppose. Oprah is accompanied by Nikki Heyman whos trying to look like Paul Heyman.. Elkview Adam is a generic fat dude. Somehow the generic fat dude and not Toby Klein wins.... Great booking (sarcasm)

*2. Barbed Wire TLC Match*
David Day vs John Thorne vs JC Bailey
**
John Thorne sorta looks like Kevin Steens fatter more useless brother. The Ladder used was like 4 feet tall.

*3. Pits Of Hell Match*
Viper vs Bildo vs Whacks
**1/4
*
4. Light Tube Boards Match*
Freakshow vs Drake Younger
**1/2

5. Zac Vincent vs Phil Maccio
*3/4

*6. Fans Bring The Weapons Match*
Elkview Adam vs Drake Younger
**3/4

*7. 100 Carpet Strips Match*
Whacks vs JC Bailey
**3/4

*8. 40 Panes Of Glass Scaffolding Match*
Drake Younger vs JC Bailey
***1/4
The finish was extremely disappointing... Bailey shakes the scaffold and Bailey flips off the scaffold through Glass...​


----------



## Dug2356

Looks like ROH's Site is back up. Hopefully i can order some dvd's tomorrow.


----------



## Platt

They better put a damn good sale up soon.


----------



## FITZ

I have about $45 to spend right now. I'm hoping they put up a good % off sale so I get 2, hopefully 3 shows.


----------



## KaijuFan

KaijuFan's Stoned Reviews:
PWG - Dio!
*
Los Luchas vs Johnny Goodtime and LTP*
** 1/2
Sadly there was some miss communication abound, but whenever there was a slip up the four guys would make up for it. Still, probably the most underwhelming match on the card.

*Brandon Bonham vs Ryan Taylor*
***
Lols were had with Excalibur saying they're the same wrestler with alternate attires. I'm starting to like Bonham a lot, he's not fantastic but I see him developing rather nicely in a year or so.

*Scott Lost vs Akira Motherfuckin' TOZAWA*
***
Another match that would have been better if it wasn't as sloppy as it turned out to be. Tozawa still managed to be the little asian running rampant on cocaine character.

*Cutler Bros and Joey Ryan vs The Boston Celtics*
*** 1/2
The Bucks are such awesome heels, I adore them (which I guess means they're not doing their job). Would have been much better if Malachi wasn't involved in the match at all, but it was hilarious seeing his brothers throw him out of the way for taunts and the like.

*Candice LaRae vs Christina "My love" Von "No really" Eerie*
**1/2
They had a good match, but it wasn't as brutal as their previous encounters. 

*Chris Hero vs Brandon Gatson*
***
Hero continues his putting over the home talent tour with Gatson this time, made him look like a champ with all he had to do. 

*iPeligro Abejas! vs Steendrick*
*** 3/4
Solid and short, they didn't go into an epic long stretch which was refreshing in all honesty.

Overall:
I had fun as always when watching a PWG show, but this was weaker in comparison to other shows they've done. Still worth a watch though.


----------



## jawbreaker

Fuck off, Christina is mine.


----------



## The_Real_Deal

Here's hoping ROH gives us a good %off sale and puts up the preorder for the events from the 23 and 24 of July so I can grab those, The 8th Anniversary and an American Wolves T-Shirt.


----------



## FITZ

PWG All Nude Revue

_Tony Stradlin vs. Frankie Kazarian_
***
Kind of a slow start but the match got really good once Stradlin hit a really nice looking GTS. Everything else was very well executed as well. I can't say I'm a huge fan of either guy but I was impressed that they put on such a good match in 8 or 9 minutes.


_Ricky Reyes vs. Roderick Strong _
***1/4
Really hard hitting, whether it be Strong chops or the kicks that Reyes seemed to land all over Strong. Nothing that that's never been done before but it's always a lot of fun to watch guys just beat each other up.

_
Hook Bomberry, Top Gun Talwar, Phoenix Star, and Zokre vs. The Ballard Brothers, Human Tornado, Ronin_ 
***1/4
Much better than I expected. There was some funny stuff thrown in with what was mostly a high impact and fast paced match. I have to say that Human Tornado with a sling on is hilarious. The guys in this match really aren't all that great but they seemed to be working really well here and the match was highly entertaining. 


_Alex Shelley vs. El Generico_
**3/4
Both guys are much better today than they were when this took place. This was still a good match but if I were told that Generico and Shelley would get 15 minutes and I would have expected something better. I wasn't really sure what exactly they were going for. Entertaining enough but there were times when I really lost interest.

_
Christopher Daniels vs. Kevin Steen _
***1/4

I liked the approach they took to this match. Daniels used a lot of simple moves early on to keep Steen grounded. This really wouldn't be very exciting at all if it wasn't hilarious watching Steen get more and more pissed off before he was finally able to get some offense going and take control of the match. Rick Knox also showed his greatness with such lines as "One word and I can end this" and "Two wrongs don't make a right" in regard to Steen biting Daniels after Daniels bit Steen's hand. Just a very entertaining match all around.

*
PWG Tag Title Match:*
_Chris Bosh and Scott Lost (c) vs. Scorpio Sky and Quicksilver_
***1/2
Got to love the new tag belts for the show. Bosh and Lost were presented with 2 actual belts, 5 bananas, and a roll of tape. 

The match itself was very entertaining. Easy to understand characters with Arrogance playing great assholes and The Aerial Express are fun faces to watch. The match was fast paced and just easy to watch. Couldn't have really asked for much more in a match. The ending made sense as I think these teams would go to feud a lot in the future.

*
PWG Championship Match*
_Samoa Joe vs. Super Dragon (c)_
***3/4
So when I saw that there were only 15 minutes left on the DVD when I started this I was really just expecting this to be 15 minutes of bombs and stiffness with very little selling. Well we didn't exactly get that and to be perfectly honesty I was a little disappointed by that. The match was still very good but I thought it was kind of weird that had Super Dragon play more of an underdog role and not as Joe's equal in the badass department. It was still hard hitting and very enjoyable but it wasn't quite the all out war that I expected. Still a great match and MOTN.​

This is a really easy to watch show. The whole DVD was less than 2 hours and it was filled with quality matches. There wasn't a bad match on the card.


----------



## Platt

You can now save 30% off your order on almost all items listed at ROHWrestling.com with no minimum purchase. This sale includes DVD’s, tickets, and apparel. Besides ROH DVD’s you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.

To redeem your 30% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: summer30 into the box marked Discount Code when you are going thru the checkout process. You must then hit the “submit” button to the right of the code in order to attach the discount to the order.

*The following items are NOT included in the sale: DVD Subscription Packages, Gift Certificates, Terry Funk Autograph tickets, and live event tickets for our event in Los Angeles, CA on January 28th as part of WrestleReunion.

Offer ends on Tuesday, August 24th at NOON EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. No adjustments to prior purchases or previously placed orders. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.


----------



## TheAce

*CHIKARASAURUS REX:KING OF SHOW*

Match #1: Tim Donst, Lince Durado, Pinky Sanchez and Tursas vs. Fire Ant, Soldier Ant, Green Ant and Frightmare

Great opener, tons of fun. A little sloppy at times, BDK team seems especially careless at times. Can't tell if that's planned, regardless, fun match with some great spots. Ending with Vokoder showing up was cool, loved the way they transitioned right into the backstage segment.

*** 1/2


Match #2: “Equinox” Jimmy Olsen vs. Shingo

Was initially very pumped for this, was a little let down. Still, slightly better than average match. Worth the watch for some of the stiff shots and of course, it's Shingo.

***

Match #3: Sara Del Rey and Daizee Haze vs. Amazing Kong and Raisha Saeed 

Nice womens tag match. 4 of the top womens wrestlers in the world. Wish they had brought the hate a little more, Ah well. Also, I was eating a barrito and nacho chips while watching this match, I feel like it deserves a 2nd go.

*** 1/4


Match #4: Team F.I.S.T. (Icarus, Gran Akuma and Chuck Taylor) vs. CIMA, Masaaki Mochizuki & Super Shenlong

Awesome Trios action (I've always wanted to see Chikara and DG go into a full trios stable war long before the DGUSA ties brought them togeather)
Mochi kicks FIST members hard, CIMA is CIMA, FIST make surprising turn by kicking Akuma out, Gargano rules, wanted to see more Shenlong.

*** 1/2


Match #5: The Unstable (Stigma, Colin Delaney and Vin Gerard) vs. Drake Younger and The Osirian Portal

This match was awesome for a couple reasons. 1) it was way different than stuff they usually do 2) Drake was actually aight 3) The Unstable are just getting better and better.

Fun brawl, loved seeing a different side of Chikara here. Lots of people get dropped on their head.

****

Match #6: Tommy Dreamer and Eddie Kingston vs. Claudio Castagnoli and Ares 

Tommy looks better than expected in teh ring, match is just overall better than expected. Claudio is the man. 

**** - **** 1/4


Match #7: Mike Quackenbush, Hallowicked and Jigsaw vs. Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino and BxB Hulk

Just fantastic Trios action. Everyone looked like a million bucks.

**** 1/2


This was my favorite Chikara shows top to bottom. One of my fave shows this year along with PWG Titanica, ROH DBDH and NOAH's anniversary show.

Chikara did some different things on this show and did them really well without going to far away from what makes Chikara, well, Chikara. They have the best stortline booking in the american indies hands down. Everything ties into everything else and makes sense and that means something to me.

If this show was what DGUSA was like, maybe I'd be into it more. Good job Chikara!

PS - The commentary was awesome, as usual. UMB for president.


----------



## FITZ

So I finally have bought some more wrestling DVDs. Took advantage of the 30% off sale and got DBD and Better Friends Stiffer Enemies 2. Can't wait to get them. 

I'm really looking forward to the street fight and I also can't wait to see Black and Corino wrestle. Not sure but it's just a match that I really want to see.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Yeah I'm not paying $28 for that Raw set. I'll just go to Walmart.


----------



## Dug2356

Ordered Death Before Dishonor, BlueGrass Brawl & some best of samoa joe dvd


----------



## McQueen

How was PWG Titannica?


----------



## SHIRLEY

Dug2356 said:


> Ordered Death Before Dishonor, BlueGrass Brawl & some best of samoa joe dvd


I bought that Joe DVD, 'Undeniable', about a million shoot DVDs and God knows what else, in the last 45% sale.


----------



## Rickey

Just ordered 2 PWG shows(will be my first ever PWG shows) *70/30 *and *Based on a True Story*. They were only $5.00 at Highspots

Check the PWG section, change to lowest first and look on the third page. *European Vacation 2: France* is also $5.00, check on the fourth page.

Good deal, also these dvds are not posted in the 5 dollar dvd section on the main page. Which is why I pointed the above out.


----------



## FITZ

I had $44.65 on my pay pal. When I first made my order the total came to $46 and change. I was pissed. So I was unable to order The Gentle Art of Making Enemies.


----------



## jawbreaker

McQueen said:


> How was PWG Titannica?


Fun show with one really good match.


----------



## Tarfu

TaylorFitz said:


> I had $44.65 on my pay pal. When I first made my order the total came to $46 and change. I was pissed. So I was unable to order The Gentle Art of Making Enemies.


If you have a bank account and/or a card linked to your Paypal account, you can use it for the remaining amount. My Paypal balance has been $0 for a long time now, but I've still used to pay for my goods.


----------



## FITZ

Tarfu said:


> If you have a bank account and/or a card linked to your Paypal account, you can use it for the remaining amount. My Paypal balance has been $0 for a long time now, but I've still used to pay for my goods.


Well the problem is that I'm practically broke. It's been like 6 months since I had a job. I just got one now but I won't get a paycheck for another week.


----------



## McQueen

Thanks Jawbreaker. Anyone got ratings for Titannica?


----------



## KingCrash

Brandon Bonham vs. Malachi "CK" Jackson - **
Brandon Gatson vs. Ryan Taylor - ***
The Cutler Brothers vs. Johnny Goodtime & Jerome "LTP" Robinson - ***1/2
El Generico vs. Paul London - **3/4
Joey Ryan vs. Christina Von Eerie - **3/4
PWG World Title - Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong - ****1/4+
The Young Bucks vs. The Briscoes - ****


----------



## McQueen

Chops vs Kicks and Flips vs Headdrops both look pretty good, and Joey Ryan molesting women is always fun. First match is the only one that doesn't interest me.


----------



## KingCrash

At this point Malachi Jackson is the Shannon Moore of PWG, you know why's he's there, you know he sucks, and you just hope whoever he's facing can carry his sorry ass.


----------



## McQueen

Hey Now! I happen to be a Moore-on....

Okay not really.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Pick Your Poison*

1. Sami Callihan vs The Metal Master
**1/2
Not a fan of Callihan at all. 

2. The Embassy vs The Necro Butcher & Rasche Brown
**1/2

3. Chris Hero vs Petey Williams
***1/4

4. The Dark City Fight Club vs The American Wolves
***1/2
Surprisingly good DCFC match.

5. The House of Truth vs Austin Aries & Rhett Titus
**3/4

6. Roderick Strong vs El Generico
****

7. The Briscoe Brothers vs Kevin Steen & Steve Corino
***

*8. ROH World Title Match*
Tyler Black vs Kenny King
***1/2-***3/4​


----------



## McQueen

Sami Callihan sucks ass.

Unless he is in CZW or IWA: MS, then he just sucks less.


----------



## FITZ

IWA:MS When Hero Met Punk


_Simons Sezz vs. Shark Boy_ 
**
So the ref was easily the best character in this match. For whatever reason he just seemed to hate Shark Boy and went out of his way to screw over Shark Boy. It was pretty funny to see actually. Stopping a count because Shark Boy's shoe was untied was pretty fantastic. The action itself was pretty decent but they should have picked someone that could be more of heel than Simon Sezz. Everything was executed really well so it made up for the fact that they didn't do anything all that crazy or original. Just a solid match. 
_

Mean Mitch Page vs. "Mr. Fucking Charisma" Jimmy Jacobs_
*1/2
Jimmy Jacobs cut an awesome promo and it was great to see him with such an absurd character. And CM Punk was the one that refereed to him as "Mr. Fucking Charisma" Jacobs was announced as the Bulging Behemoth from the Power House Gym and had such incredible offense as the Tornado Back Rake. The match itself wasn't very good wrestling wise but it was hilarious. Jimmy Jacobs was just pure entertainment and I found myself enjoying everything he did here. 
_

Steve Stone vs. Alex Shelley_
**1/4
Steve Stone did a really good job of coming across as this white trash asshole. I don't know exactly how much of it was acting but he did a good job of getting his heel character across to the fans and it just seemed really believable. There was some good offense and they kept a pretty quick pace for a little less than 6 minutes. Nothing spectacular but with a 90+ minute match on the card keeping things short makes sense. Good undercard match.

_
Adam Gooch vs. JC Bailey_
*3/4
This really dragged. Gooch was somewhat amusing as a heel but it was a pretty generic gimmick that he had going and nothing that he did really stood out. I thought Bailey was just a death match worker but he did at least show that he can wrestle a decent wrestling match. Average is really the best word that comes to mind after watching this. 

_
Danny Daniels vs. Drake Younger_
**1/4
Kind of weird seeing Drake Younger without tons of scars and bad knees. The man appears to have aged about 15 years since this took place, and this match occurred in 2003. The match was pretty solid. I kind of liked how they had Younger trying to make a big impression in one of his first IWA:MS matches against more of a veteran in Danny Daniels. The action was solid and it went a good length, just around 12 minutes. Nothing mind blowing but it was still a pretty solid match. 

_
Michael Todd Straton vs. Mark Wolf_
**1/4
I actually liked this one a lot more than I expected. It was a brawl for the most part but they made me care which is a lot more then can be said for some of the other matches. They said Wolf had only been wrestling for 2 and a half years but I don't know if I can believe that. This really felt like it was two veterans in the ring together. Best match so far for what it's worth. It reminded me a lot of the small indy company that runs in my town, not the highest compliment that can be paid but an honest observation. They just went out and had a fundamentally sound match.

_
Michael Todd Straton vs. K.O. _
*
Now this reminds of what's bad about the local company by me. The offense was overly basic and nothing really looked all that good. It dragged quite a bit too. They said numerous times that this was KO's third match and it really showed. There was a pretty dumb ending too. *


IWA:MS Light Heavyweight Championship Match:*
_Simon Sezz vs. Nate Webb (c)_
**1/2
I really don't know what the hell Nate Webb is but I liked him mostly because he was called "The Teenage Dirt Bag" and was overall just a funny guy to watch. The match was pretty entertaining too, just an easy watch after the last match dragged so much. 
_

Ian Rotten and Corporal Robinson vs. 2 Tuff Tony and Bull Pain_
*1/2
They punched each other a lot and broke a chair (which was pretty cool looking actually). And 2 of the guys in the match bled. Everyone seemed really angry too. I really don't have anything else to add about this match.
*

2 Out of 3 Falls for the IWA:MS Championship (90 Minute Time Limit)*
_CM Punk (c) vs. Chris Hero_
****1/2
Damn, where do I start with this? I guess I should just go ahead and warn you guys that this match isn't for everyone. I loved it but that doesn't mean that everyone should go out and see it. The match picked up around the 50 minute mark, just saying that sounds insane. The beginning is what can only be described as a wrestling clinic. They did so much in there and it was great to see them go with a 5 to 10 minute sequence of holds off something as simple as a head scissors. For obvious reasons I can't really go through everything they did but I will say that it was really interesting to watch them just go hold for hold for almost an hour. 

Punk got the first fall in what was just a brutal kick to the face after Hero ducked a Shining Wizard. The next 15 minutes were just fantastic as Hero got desperate to get a pin. You see he hadn't had much success against Punk and now he suddenly had to pin Punk twice in less than 40 minutes. Punk took everything that Hero had and it wasn't until Hero hit the Pepsi Plunge that he was able to score a fall on Punk. 

Once things were tied at one this match got even more intense. Both guys just went all out and you could just feel all the raw emotion in the ring. It's simple amazing that they were able to kick it up a notch after they had been wrestling for over an hour. It looked like the match was going to end with a screwy double pin but the match was restarted and went to sudden death. After 3 more minutes of just some really emotional and hard hitting stuff Hero managed to get Punk to tap out. 

I'll say it again that this won't be for everyone but I found the mat stuff early on fascinating and the last half was just pure awesomeness. I've never seen anything like this and I don't think I'll ever get the chance to see two guys that are this good wrestle for this long. As far as I'm concerned this is a classic.​


So this is pretty much the definition of a one match card but what a match it was. I paid $15 for this DVD and despite a lackluster undercard I can honestly say that I got my money's worth. I mean I got Disc 1 which should make a perfect Frisbee and I got a fantastic 92 minute epic on disc 2.


----------



## smitlick

*Shimmer - Volume 30*

1. Malia Hosaka vs Leva Bates
*1/2

2. Annie Social & Melanie Cruise vs Rachel Summerlyn & Jessica James
*3/4

3. Cat Power vs LuFisto
*3/4

4. Kellie Skater vs Mercedes Martinez
**

5. Ayumi Kurihara vs Nikki Roxx
**1/4

6. Daizee Haze & Tomoka Nakagawa vs Misaki Ohata & Jamilia Craft
**1/2

7. Nicole Matthews vs Jessie McKay
**3/4

8. Sara Del Rey vs Hiroyo Matsumoto
**3/4

*9. Last Woman Standing Match*
Portia Perez vs Allison Danger 
***

*10. Number 1 Contender for the Shimmer Title*
Madison Eagles vs Cheerleader Melissa
**3/4
*
11. Shimmer Title Match*
MsChif vs Sarah Stock
***

Quality over Quantity please Prazak.. Very disappointing DVD with to many matches crammed into 2hrs 50 or so mins.​


----------



## will94

So, does anybody know how to order from wXw? I see they are offering the shoot-style tourney they did "Ambition" on BluRay and was wanting to pick it up, but the whole site is in German (as expected).

Anybody got any tips on picking something up from them? Or a stateside place to order their shows from that would carry the BluRay?


----------



## KingCrash

Pretty much I had to open a translator and just wade through it. But they do use paypal and ship to the US and I got most of my orders in about a week. Smart Mark is the only place I know reliably sells shows but I think they're only selling the dvd version of Ambition. I'll probably get it from wXw since they're also selling Danielson's other show in a bundle.


----------



## silver kyle

*Epic Encounter III – 03/20/2010 - (7.5/10)*

The House of Truth vs. The Flatliners **1/2

Kevin Steen vs. Players Dos ***1/4

Eddie Edwards vs. Peter Williams **3/4

Tyler Black, Jay Briscoe, Rasche Brown & Tyson Dux vs. Austin Aries, Kenny King, Rhett Titus & Adam Pearce ***1/2

Steve Corino vs. Colt Cabana **1/4

El Generico vs. Chris Hero ***1/2

Davey Richards vs. Kenny Omega ****​


----------



## Platt

I know Highspots have the DVD version of ambition on pre-order so it might be worth emailing them see if they're getting the BR in.


----------



## smitlick

Picked up Shimmer Vol 31 (only for Eagles winning the Title) & The Bluegrass Brawl with the 30% off sale. Saved $10.50 which covers postage which is nice..


----------



## Dug2356

So i was just looking around on GoFightLive and found they had a few Old ROH ppvs on there Including Final Battle 2006, Glory By Honor VI, Night 2 & DEATH BEFORE DISHONOR IV. All for only $5 Each. Might be Interesting to anyone who dident know this like i dident


----------



## smitlick

Recently Released by IVP Videos










Only $12.99 as well


----------



## erikstans07

will94 said:


> So, does anybody know how to order from wXw? I see they are offering the shoot-style tourney they did "Ambition" on BluRay and was wanting to pick it up, but the whole site is in German (as expected).
> 
> Anybody got any tips on picking something up from them? Or a stateside place to order their shows from that would carry the BluRay?


Oh damn, more companies need to start releasing their shows on Blu-Ray. I'd be all over those.


----------



## McQueen

My Blu-Ray player is retarded. I have a few videos that won't get past the menu (it will reset itself) for some reason I don't understand. Not that its a huge problem since I can still watch them on my PS3 but its rather annoying.


----------



## erikstans07

This doesn't deserve it's own thread, and I don't think anyone in the WWE section would know the answer, so I'm gonna ask here.

I just saw the commercial for Smackdown on SyFy and they have a few jobbers in it, thought one of them was Scorpio Sky. Anyone else?


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 2*

1. Sami Callihan vs Rasche Brown
**

2. The Bravado Brothers vs The Dark City Fight Club
**1/4

3. Eddie Edwards vs The Metal Master
**1/2

4. The House of Truth vs The Embassy
**1/4

5. Davey Richards vs Roderick Strong
***3/4-****

6. Rhett Titus vs Petey Williams
**3/4

7. Austin Aries & Kenny King vs The Briscoe Brothers
***1/4
*
8. ROH World Title Match*
Tyler Black vs Chris Hero
***1/2-***3/4

*9. Comes As You Are Chicago Street Fight*
Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs Colt Cabana & El Generico
****1/2



*EVOLVE 3 - Rise or Fall*

1. Sami Callihan vs Adam Cole
**

2. Johnny Gargano vs Ricochet
**1/2

*3. WSU Womens Title Match*
Brittney Savage vs Mercedes Martinez
*1/2

4. Team Beyond vs Aeroform vs Up In Smoke
**1/4

5. Jon Moxley vs Drake Younger
**3/4

6. Bobby Fish vs Chris Hero
***1/4

7. Chris Dickinson vs Brodie Lee vs Hallowicked vs Gran Akuma 
**1/2

8. TJP vs Kyle O'Reilly
***

9. Brad Allen vs Jimmy Jacobs
***1/4
Allen reminds me of BJ Whitmer which isn't a good thing though against Jacobs it is..

10. Claudio Castagnoli vs Chuck Taylor
***3/4​


----------



## GuerrillaOfHonor

smitlick said:


> Recently Released by IVP Videos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only $12.99 as well


I didnt know IVP did covers for there dvds!?

I will be ordering this though, wonder if he will say anything about not working for ROH anymore


----------



## smitlick

They used to but chris stopped because it became to costly i think to print the covers.


----------



## GuerrillaOfHonor

smitlick said:


> They used to but chris stopped because it became to costly i think to print the covers.


Hmm i can understand that.

Just order it along with Best Of Dragon Gate 2010. I really should stop ordering dvds, Ive got so much to watch!


----------



## Dug2356

erikstans07 said:


> This doesn't deserve it's own thread, and I don't think anyone in the WWE section would know the answer, so I'm gonna ask here.
> 
> I just saw the commercial for Smackdown on SyFy and they have a few jobbers in it, thought one of them was Scorpio Sky. Anyone else?


I Believe it is Scorpio Sky. I Also think Joey Ryan is in the Advert as well.


----------



## seabs

*ROH Chaos At The Cow Palace*

*Chris Hero vs Human Tornado*
_***_

*Roderick Strong vs Claudio Castagnoli - FIP World Championship*
_**1/2_

*Adam Pearce vs Karl Anderson*
_**_

*Delirious vs Brent Albright*
_**_

*Davey Richards & Rocky Romero vs TJ Perkins & Tony Kozina*
_***1/2_

*Davey Richards& Rocky Romero vs Jimmy Jacobs & Necro Butcher*
_**1/2_

*Bryan Danielson vs Austin Aries*
_***1/2+_

*Nigel McGuinness vs Jay Briscoe - ROH World Championship*
_***1/4_

*Overall:*
_Probably not the best show stars wise but it's a fun show to sit through and there's plenty of good wrestling to hold your interest._​


----------



## jawbreaker

Allegedly TNA wants to sign Christina Von Eerie. This makes me unbelievably angry.


----------



## GuerrillaOfHonor

jawbreaker said:


> Allegedly TNA wants to sign Christina Von Eerie. This makes me unbelievably angry.


From what ive heard she might be Ink Inc's manager


----------



## jawbreaker

Which makes me even more mad because Shannon Moore doesn't deserve her.


----------



## Devildude

*SHIMMER Vol. 29:*

1. Nevaeh vs. Kellie Skater - ***1/4*
2. Nikki Roxx & Ariel vs. Melanie Cruise & Annie Social - ****
3. LuFisto vs. Rachel Summerlyn - ***1/4*
4. Jamilia Craft vs. Mercedes Martinez - ***3/4*
5. Allison Danger vs. Rayna Von Tash - **3/4*
6. Madison Eagles vs. Sassy Stephie - ***3/4*
7. Jessie McKay vs. Cat Power - ***3/4*
8. Tenille vs. Sara Del Rey - *****
9. Daizee Haze vs. Misaki Ohata - *****
10. Ayumi Kurihara vs. Tomoka Nakagawa - ****1/2*
11. SHIMMER Tag Team Title Match: Portia Perez & Nicole Matthews vs. MsChif & Cheerleader Melissa - ***3/4*

*Unsurprisingly, the joshi stars lead the way in an average volume with a desperately disappointing main event. High points include a great debut for Jamilia Craft (who, at only 18 years old, has a huge future ahead of her), more solid work from Tenille and a great all-joshi semi-main.*


----------



## will94

erikstans07 said:


> I just saw the commercial for Smackdown on SyFy and they have a few jobbers in it, thought one of them was Scorpio Sky. Anyone else?


Thank you! I saw the commercial and the promo picture on SyFy's site I couldn't place who it was that Rhodes was giving Crossrhodes to. I knew he looked familiar but couldn't come up with a name.


----------



## KaijuFan

If this means slutty Lee South photoshoots then....I just might have to support that rumor.


----------



## KingKicks

Steen taking the piss out of Strong's voice :lmao


----------



## Dug2356

:lmao Steen Does a Brilliant Impression of Strong. Some Interesting Matches coming up These next few weeks. Cant wait to get this weekends shows on dvd and then 2 weeks away is GBH


----------



## KaijuFan

Steen really did channel his Strong side of promoing, the blinking sold it. 

The Tag Wars shows look to be a great set up for GBH, almost dare I say, excited?


----------



## jawbreaker

Can't watch right now, but if Steen did the trademark Strong head tilt then I'm ready to call this promo of the year without even seeing it.


----------



## McQueen

:lmao that was really good.


----------



## S-Mac

Cant wait for the Tyler / Wolves matches and that was actually a very good from Tyler and the steen promo was great aswell.


----------



## seabs

*ROH Death Before Dishonor V Night 1*

*Davey Richards vs Jack Evans*
_***_

*Lacey vs Daizee Haze*
_**1/2_

*Nigel McGuinness vs Chris Hero - Pure Wrestling Rules*
_***3/4
(God I miss flippy Sweet N Sour Hero)_

*Delirious vs Brent Albright vs Eddie Edwards vs Pelle Primeau vs Jigsaw vs Matt Cross*
_**1/2_

*Austin Aries & Erick Stevens vs Roderick Strong & Rocky Romero*
_***_

*Bryan Danielson vs Matt Sydal*
_***1/2_

*Takeshi Morishima vs Claudio Castagnoli - ROH World Championship*
_****_

*Briscoes vs Kevin Steen & El Generico - Boston Street Fight*
_****3/4_

*Overall:*
_The main event is off the charts awesomeness. Plus a great 'shima title defense and a really enjoyable Hero/Nigel match. Not a bad match on the card and plenty of really good stuff._

*ROH Death Before Dishonor V Night 2*

*Mark Briscoe vs El Generico - Falls Count Anywhere*
_***1/4_

*Jack Evans vs Deranged*
_*1/2_

*Chris Hero & Jigsaw vs Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli*
_**3/4_

*Sara Del Rey vs Lacey - SHIMMER Championship*
_***1/4_

*Bryan Danielson vs Mike Quackenbush*
_****_

*Kevin Steen vs Jay Briscoe - Lights Out Match*
_***_

*Takeshi Morishima vs Brent Albright - ROH World Championship*
_****1/4_

*Austin Aries, Erick Stevens, Matt Cross & Delirious vs Roderick Strong, Davey Richards, Rocky Romero & Matt Sydal - Philly Street Fight*
_****1/2_

*Overall:*
_Just as good as the night before. The main event is just as crazy but lost some momentum it had at the start. The title match is suprisingly amazing too. Nothing bad on this card either besides the Evans match which I didn't pay too much attention too anyway._​


----------



## KingKicks

These stars are making me want to rewatch some old ROH.


----------



## Devildude

Wait, Brent Albright in a ****1/4 match? 

I DEMAND A RECOUNT!


----------



## McQueen

Yeah, Brent Albrights been in 2 good matches in his career. I didn't believe it at first either.


----------



## Dug2356

Was Just Watching DDT4 2009. The Main Event Ending absolutely Sucked. Really makes me angry as it had been a hell of a show all the way up to that.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah its really awful.


----------



## KingKicks

Devildude said:


> Wait, Brent Albright in a ****1/4 match?
> 
> I DEMAND A RECOUNT!


Oh it's not that shocking. After all, his tables match with Whitmer was ****1/2 :side:


----------



## KingCrash

:lmao Fantastic promo by Steen and the Kings, and Tyler actually was decent.


*wXw - The Challenge*


Paul Tracey vs Zack Sabre Jr. - **3/4

Big van Walter vs. Wade Fitzgerald - ***1/4
_Too short to be great, but still a fine David/Goliath match._

Adam Polak vs Mark Haskins - **
_Why Polak still gets to wrestle anywhere is beyond me._

*Elimination Match*
Absolute Andy, Bad Bones & Steve Douglas vs The Crimson City Saga & Thumbtack Jack - ***1/2

Weird they didn't show Sitoci/Stone or the other matches but they show Adam Polak's sad tired ass in a match. Show was a heavyweights vs. lightweights challenge and is part of two-show collection with Dead End X.
​


----------



## FITZ

Dug2356 said:


> Was Just Watching DDT4 2009. The Main Event Ending absolutely Sucked. Really makes me angry as it had been a hell of a show all the way up to that.


I'm OK with the ending, not that is didn't suck but it made the fans turn on the Bucks and they can really be hilarious as heels. It's fun to see them as faces everyone else but in PWG they are just hated by everyone.


----------



## smitlick

*DGUSA - Uprising*

1. Akira Tozawa vs Masaaki Mochizuki
**3/4
I don't understand why Mochizukis finishing kick was no sold like ten times earlier in the match...

*2. No DQ Match*
Jon Moxley vs Jimmy Jacobs
**3/4

3. Jigsaw & Mike Quackenbush vs PAC & Naruki Doi
***1/2-***3/4

4. Rip Impact vs Johnny Wave
N/A
Brodie Lee kills them

5. YAMATO & Shingo vs CIMA & Dragon Kid
****

*6. Open The Freedom Gate Title Match*
BxB Hulk vs Masato Yoshino
***1/2

Thank god Gabe doesn't book ROH anymore because Moxley would more than likely be there.​


----------



## McQueen

smitlick said:


> *DGUSA - Uprising*
> 
> 1. Akira Tozawa vs Masaaki Mochizuki
> **3/4
> I don't understand why Mochizukis finishing kick was no sold like ten times earlier in the match...​


A. Because Mochizuki sucks.
B. Because its DragonGate
C. All of the above


----------



## smitlick

McQueen said:


> A. Because Mochizuki sucks.
> B. Because its DragonGate
> C. All of the above


Yeah i know all of that but i still just don't see the sense in it. He chucks like 20+ kicks in a match but we're supposed to believe that this last one is the almighty finishing move when it doesn't look any different to the other 20 or so kicks hes already done. Its pretty awful. Whats even worse was that the stupid Canadian crowd were chanting This is awesome...


----------



## MarkL316

Are there any websites in the UK that sell indy wrestling DVDs??


----------



## Tarfu

MarkL316 said:


> Are there any websites in the UK that sell indy wrestling DVDs??


http://www.amerchandise.co.uk/

Haven't ordered anything from them yet, but plan on doing so in near future.


----------



## Platt

a-merch have a great service but they are a little over priced most stuff is still cheaper bought in from the states especially if you can pick it up in a sale.


----------



## Dug2356

The DVD release of The Bluegrass Brawl has been delayed. We received the finished DVD product yesterday and were not happy with how it turned out. To make a long story short, the OVW crew filmed the show but there was an issue transferring the footage from the format they gave us. We are in the process of exploring different options and will hopefully have an update by the middle of next week. If you have preordered the DVD and would like to exchange it for another title which is currently in stock please email us at [email protected] and we can get your order in the mail right away. Please include your name and order number (if you have it). We apologize for the inconvenience. 

 Had it Pre Ordered along with 2 other dvds so this annoys me.


----------



## McQueen

OVW must have done a good job and ROH has to dumb down the picture quality haha.


----------



## Platt

Not surprised there was a problem but I am surprised given some of their recent stuff that ROH found something they weren't willing to release.


----------



## KingCrash

Hated Pearce as a booker, but loved his idea for moving forward with ROH's dvds. He said if ROH was going to base their sales around dvds they should be shot in widescreen in HD. At least then the quality wouldn't keep getting worse.


----------



## Rickey

(My first PWG show)

*PWG 70/30*

Joey Ryan vs. TJ Perkins-*2.75/5*

Ronin vs. Kevin Steen-*3/5*

Top Gun Talwar vs. Scorpio Sky-*1.75/5*

Chris Sabin vs. Scott Lost-*3.5/5*

Davey Richards vs. SHINGO-*3.5/5*

Human Tornado vs. Disco Machine-*3.25/5*

El Generico(c) vs. Christopher Daniels-*3.75/5*

Good show. Human Tornado as a heel...awesome.

edit: The pre match screen are nice. :agree:


----------



## Martyn

JAPW 2004
Samoa Joe & Dan Maff vs. Mike Awesome & Vader

Dream match... on the paper. One of the biggest dissapointments ever. DUD.


----------



## jawbreaker

Martyn said:


> JAPW 2004
> Samoa Joe & Dan Maff vs. Mike Awesome & Vader
> 
> Dream match... on the paper. One of the biggest dissapointments ever. DUD.


It's JAPW dude, no match is ever as good as it looks on paper.


----------



## Meteora2004

Also Dan Maff.


----------



## FITZ

jawbreaker said:


> It's JAPW dude, no match is ever as good as it looks on paper.


I've been to a JAPW show live and I had a great time. Then I read some of the DVD reviews and everyone said it was a terrible show. Unless you're at the the show live I get the impression that they aren't that good of a company.


----------



## The_Real_Deal

Kinda glad I didn't order the Blue Grass Brawl now, Could 'production issues' be why they haven't even put up a preorder for their events on the 23/24 of July? I was expecting that to be up a while ago since they happened the days following the BGB.


----------



## smitlick

Yeah they probably don't wanna put them up before they figure out the blue grass brawl problem.


----------



## Platt

It’s back to school season and Ring of Honor is once again offering a great opportunity to shop for your favorite wrestling merchandise and stay within your budget. You can now save 40% off your order on almost all items listed at ROHWrestling.com with no minimum purchase. This sale includes DVD’s, tickets, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD’s you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.

This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to almost all upcoming live ROH events.

To redeem your 40% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: school into the box marked Discount Code when you are going thru the checkout process. You must then hit the “submit” button to the right of the code in order to attach the discount to the order.

* Preorder items are not included in this offer.
** The following items can not be discounted: DVD Subscription Packages, Gift Certificates, Terry Funk Autograph Tickets, and tickets for the live ROH event in Los Angeles on January 28!!!

Offer ends on Monday, August 30th at 10 AM EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. No adjustments to prior purchases or previously placed orders. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.


----------



## seabs

*ROH Glory By Honor VI Night 1*

*Kevin Steen & El Generico vs Brent Albright & BJ Whitmer*
_**3/4_

*Claudio Castagnoli vs Hallowicked*
_**1/4_

*Davey Richards vs Delirious*
_***_

*Briscoes vs Roderick Strong & Rocky Romero - ROH World Tag Team Championships*
_***1/2_

*Age Of The Fall vs The Vulture Squad*
_**1/2_

*Mitch Franklin vs Ernie Osiris*
_1/2*_

*Bryan Danielson vs Austin Aries*
_****1/4_

*Nigel McGuinness vs Chris Hero - ROH World Championship*
_***1/2_

*Mitsuharu Misawa & KENTA vs Takeshi Morishima & Naomichi Marufuji*
_***1/4
(Massive dissapointment)_

*Overall:*
_Decent enough show, although the NOAH main event was a huge dissapointment. Once you get past the awe of Misawa in ROH it's pretty average. The time limit draw was painfully obvious as soon as they started giving time updates too and even with 30 minutes it never seemes to get going. _

*ROH Glory By Honor VI Night 2*

*Chris Hero vs El Generico*
_***1/4_

*Kevin Steen & Delirious vs Brent Albright & BJ Whitmer*
_**1/2_

*Austin Aries vs Shane Hagadorn*
_Squash_

*Claudio Castagnoli vs Naomichi Marufuji*
_***1/2
(Seemed way too exhibitiony and fake for me)_

*Tyler Black vs Alex Payne*
_Squash_

*Bryan Danielson vs Takeshi Morishima*
_****_

*No Remorse Corps vs The Vulture Squad*
_**1/4_

*Chris Hero vs Austin Aries*
_***1/4_

*Mitsuharu Misawa vs KENTA - GHC Heavyweight Championship*
_***1/2_

*Briscoes vs Jimmy Jacobs & Necro Butcher - No DQ - ROH World Tag Team Championships*
_***1/2_

*Overall:*
_Bit of a dissapointment again with this show. Misawa was better than Night 1 but was still dissapointing. I understand him not being able to go in the ring as much but his grumpy emotionless personality kinda worked against him during this weekend for me. Danielson's matches kinda saved both nights from being bad shows._​


----------



## jawbreaker

Wasn't Misawa really sick that weekend but worked through it?


----------



## Meteora2004

jawbreaker said:


> Wasn't Misawa really sick that weekend but worked through it?


Yeah, he had a really bad case of the flu. I actually liked his match with KENTA a lot, although I might be a bit biased since I was at the show, and sat in the second row.


----------



## KingKicks

LOVE the match with KENTA. But I'm also biased because I was there. :side:


----------



## erikstans07

You guys aren't alone. I wasn't at the show, but I also loved that match.


----------



## Rickey

*PWG Based on a True Story*
Scorpio Sky vs. Frankie Kazarian-*3.75/5*(they really made this match feel special)

Rocky Romero vs. Colt Cabana-*3/5*

Disco Machine, Nemesis and TJ Perkins vs. Karl Anderson, Scott Lost and Bino Gambino-*3.25/5*

Kevin Steen vs. Chris Bosh-*3.75/5*

Ronin vs. Super Dragon-*3/5*(the people did NOT like this match at all, but I didn't think it was as bad as they were making it seem)

Cape Fear vs. Los Luchas-*4/5*

Joey Ryan vs. Human Tornado-*4.25/5* (LOL at the reactions of the kids in the crowd during this match.)

Favorite thing from the crowd on this night is when Steen jumps out into the crowd onto Chris Bosh and a fan yells/chants, "My chair is broken." 

As with 70/30 I love the pre-match screens, sets the mood...really.

edit: only 5 dollars at highspots, if you're reading this pick up this show...now. Come on 5 dollars, pick it up. You won't be disappointed, or maybe you will. If you don't watch this show you'll never know. :hmm:


----------



## Maxx Hero

smitlick said:


> Yeah i know all of that but i still just don't see the sense in it. He chucks like 20+ kicks in a match but we're supposed to believe that this last one is the almighty finishing move when it doesn't look any different to the other 20 or so kicks hes already done. Its pretty awful. Whats even worse was that the stupid Canadian crowd were chanting This is awesome...


In MMA its the same punches and kicks 20 times earlier in the fight, but only one, which is identical to the others, finishes it. It's like that.


----------



## KYSeahawks

Agreed on Based on a True Story anybody that doesn't have needs to pick it up great show this is the show that got me hooked on PWG the worst match is Romero vs Cabana and thats not even that bad loved the Tag Match and the Main Event Guerilla Warfare match was awesome


----------



## erikstans07

Maxx Hero said:


> In MMA its the same punches and kicks 20 times earlier in the fight, but only one, which is identical to the others, finishes it. It's like that.


This is definitely not true. It's not like every time they throw a punch, they're trying for a knockout. Usually when someone gets knocked out in MMA, it's because the guy rocked him so much and he found a good opening, so he puts everything he has into that one last punch/kick. It's also usually a different style punch/kick than the others. Some will do a lot of leg kicks throughout the fight and then finish them off with a head kick when they get the chance.


----------



## smitlick

Maxx Hero said:


> In MMA its the same punches and kicks 20 times earlier in the fight, but only one, which is identical to the others, finishes it. It's like that.


Yes but you don't no sell the exact same kick and more devastating kicks before hand and then just expect me to believe that that kick had a different effect.

EDIT

*PWG - DDT4 2010*

*1. PWG World Tag Team Title Match*
Johnny Goodtime & Jerome "LTP" Robinson vs The Young Bucks
***1/4

2. Scott Lost & Chuck Taylor vs El Generico & Paul London
***

3. The Cutler Brothers vs Roderick Strong & Ryan Taylor
**3/4
The graphic before the match says the Cutlers are PWG Tag Champs....

4. The Briscoe Brothers vs Akira Tozawa & YAMATO
***1/2
*
5. PWG World Tag Team Title Match*
The Young Bucks vs The Cutler Brothers
***1/4

6. The Briscoe Brothers vs El Generico & Paul London
***

7. Brandon Bonham vs Chris Hero
***1/4

*8. PWG World Tag Team Title Match*
The Young Bucks vs El Generico & Paul London
***3/4

Guard rails would be fantastic....Also limiting Alcohol would be nice to. London was much better here then he and Kendrick combined have been since there return to the Indys.​


----------



## Tarfu

Don't want to spoil anything, but Alex Koslov will be wrestling on tonight's Smackdown under the name Carlos Sanchez.


----------



## McQueen

I can only hope they call him "Dirty" Carlos Sanchez.


----------



## Maxx Hero

erikstans07 said:


> This is definitely not true. It's not like every time they throw a punch, they're trying for a knockout. Usually when someone gets knocked out in MMA, it's because the guy rocked him so much and he found a good opening, so he puts everything he has into that one last punch/kick. It's also usually a different style punch/kick than the others. Some will do a lot of leg kicks throughout the fight and then finish them off with a head kick when they get the chance.


I'm a black belt in Chinese Kung Fu and have plenty of fights under my belt, what I am refering to here is not TKO's and such where is is things after where someone is rocked, but rather flash KO's or the actual rocking hits. Every shot (actual shots, not flakes and set ups) is all out, otherwise you are stupid for doing it. Remember, they are only going for a 3 count, not a knock out, so you only need to rock them.


----------



## McQueen

I better encounter you fighting people in an alley for money then.


----------



## Cleavage

*PWG - Dio*

Los Luchas vs. Johnny Goodtime & Jerome "LTP" Robinson - **

Brandon Bonham vs. Ryan Taylor - **

Scott Lost vs. Akira Tozawa - **1/4

The Cutler Brothers & Joey Ryan vs. Malachi Jackson & The Young Bucks - ***3/4
(The Bucks superkicking the shit out of the Cutler brothers was awesome)

Candice LeRae vs. Christina Von Eerie - **

Brandon Gatson vs. Chris Hero - ***1/2

PWG World Tag Team Titles
¡Peligro Abejas! (El Generico & Paul London) vs. Brian Kendrick & Kevin Steen - ***1/2
(Kevin always makes me laugh)


----------



## seabs

*PWG Dio!*

*Johnny Goodtime & Jerome LTP Robinson vs Los Luchas*
_***3/4_

*Brandon Bonham vs Ryan Taylor*
_**1/2_

*Scott Lost vs Akira Tozawa*
_***_

*Young Bucks & Malachi CK Jackson vs The Cutler Brothers & Joey Ryan*
_***3/4+
(Bonham even sucks on commentary. Old School heel Bucks was amazing though.)_

*Candice LaRea vs Christina Von Eerie*
_**3/4_

*Chris Hero vs Brandon Gatson*
_***_

*El Generico & Paul London vs Brian Kendrick & Kevin Steen*
_***1/2_

*Overall:*
_Highlight of my month when I get my monthly PWG fix. Really fun show and very easily watchable. _​


----------



## Rickey

Last DVDs I'm buying for a while. 

Highspots PWG $20.09 grab bag, picked up:

Giant Sized Annual #4
Enchantment Under the Sea
Holy Diver Down

Can't wait.


----------



## Rickey

KYSeahawks said:


> Agreed on Based on a True Story anybody that doesn't have needs to pick it up great show this is the show that got me hooked on PWG the worst match is Romero vs Cabana and thats not even that bad loved the Tag Match and the Main Event Guerilla Warfare match was awesome


:agree:

PWG rocks.


----------



## KYSeahawks

Yes it is I really dont think I have seen a bad show I mean I havent seeked out bad shows but anything I have seen hasnt been bad and just finished As The Worm Turns and man what a show I still think DBD 8 is a little better but this is a close second.

*PWG As The Worm Turns* 

Jerome "LTP" Robinson & Johnny Goodtime vs Ryan Taylor & Malachi Jackson-***

Scott Lost vs Brandon Gatson-**1/2

Chris Sabin vs Roderick Strong-***1/2

*6 Person Tag Team Match*
Joey Ryan,Brandon Bonham,& Candace LaRae vs The Cutlers & Christian Von Erie-***1/4

Alex Shelley vs Chris Hero-***1/2
*
PWG Tag Team Championship*
Young Bucks vs El Generico & Chuck Taylor-***3/4(Really good loved the YB heel tactics and the ending was suspenful even tho I knew who won)
*
PWG World Championship*
Davey Richards vs Kenny Omega-****1/4 (Didnt enjoy as much as their EE3 Match but still very good)​


----------



## McQueen

I seem to remember PWG: From Parts Well Known being really weak but otherwise I can't think of an overall PWG show that I don't enjoy. And Self Titled & Horror Business were only ok.


----------



## Rickey

Looks like a good show Seahawks.

Quick Question everyone: are the PWG dvds from Highspots and the PWG dvds from PWG/ROH.com the same? What I mean is my 2 PWG dvds from highspots left out entrances. Am I missing anything from not directly ordering from their site or are all pwg dvds like that.

I don't mind it, just didn't know if I was missing anything special by ordering from highspots.(Like the entrances, bonus material/matches, etc.)


----------



## McQueen

They are the same. PWG doesn't show entrances.


----------



## KYSeahawks

I mean I havent seen that many just:

All Star Weekend Night 1
DDT 2007
Giant Sized Annual
Based on a True Story
All of 09 and ATWT 

but got Titanica up next interested in Gatson vs Taylor,Generico vs London,Briscoes vs YB and Strong vs Davey


----------



## KingCrash

*CZW – Best Of The Best 6*


B-Boy vs. Austin Aries vs. Jigsaw - **1/4

Roderick Strong vs. Jay Lethal vs. Claudio Castagnoli - **1/2

Matt Sydal vs. Sonjay Dutt vs. Sabian - ***

Christopher Daniels vs. Derek Frazier vs. Ruckus - **1/2

Pelle Primeau & Rhett Titus vs. Team AnDrew (Andy Sumner & Drew Gulak) - *

Heretic & Ravage vs. Cheech & Cloudy - DUD

Austin Aries vs. B-Boy - ***

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Roderick Strong - ***1/2

Matt Sydal vs. Sabian - ***1/4

Christopher Daniels vs. Ruckus - ***1/4

*CZW World Tag Team Titles*
Necro Butcher & Super Dragon vs. BLK-OUT (Eddie Kingston & Joker)

*CZW Junior Heavyweight Title*
Niles Young vs. Cloudy - **

H8 Club (Justice Pain & Nick Gage) vs. CheckMate (Christopher Bishop & Lionel Knight) - **1/2
*
CZW World Heavyweight Title*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Ruckus vs. Austin Aries vs. Sabian - ***1/4


*
CZW – Best Of The Best 7*


Ruckus vs. Human Tornado - **

Chuck Taylor vs. Ricochet - ***

Cheech vs. B-Boy - **3/4

Jigsaw vs. Grim Reefer - **

Sal Thomaselli vs. Ricky Reyes - **1/4

Cloudy vs. Scotty Vortekz - **1/2

Vito Thomaselli vs. Brandon Thomaselli - ***

Joker vs. Drake Younger - ***1/2

*CZW World Heavyweight Title*
Ruckus vs. Justice Pain - ***

Joker vs. Rickey Reyes vs. Human Tornado vs. Scotty Vortekz - ***

B-Boy vs. Brandon Thomaselli vs. Ricochet vs. Jigsaw - ***3/4

CJ O'Doyle vs. Jon Dahmer - *

Team AnDrew (Andy Sumner & Drew Gulak) vs. Javi-Air & Ryan McBride - **

*Hardcore Match*
Team CZW (Necro Butcher, Toby Klein & Danny Havoc) vs. Team Maven (Mitch Ryder, Brain Damage & DJ Hyde) - **1/2

Joker vs. B-Boy - ***​


----------



## FITZ

So I just got back a show that my local indy company put on and I have to say it was an amazing time. I mean just going to the show is a lot of fun. I've made the status of "regular" there and I know a bunch of the fans and some of the wrestlers seem to like me and my brother while the other half of the roster just hates. 

But I won the 50/50 raffle! So I went to the show with $101 in my wallet and when I got home I had $101 in my wallet, tickets to their next show (part of the prize), and a DVD of one of there shows (also part of the prize). So I pretty much went to a wrestling show, got snacks, and went to Burger King after it for free. Successful night to say the least.


----------



## seabs

*ROH Rising Above 2007*

*Delirious vs Brent Albright*
_**_

*Kevin Steen & El Generico vs Adam Pearce & BJ Whitmer vs Jack Evans & Ruckus vs Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black*
_***1/2_

*Sara Del Ray vs Lacey vs Daizee Haze*
_***1/4_

*Davey Richards vs Erick Stevens*
_**1/2_

*Chris Hero vs Claudio Castagnoli*
_**3/4_

*Bryan Danielson vs Takeshi Morishima - Relaxed Rules*
_***3/4_

*Briscoes vs Roderick Strong & Rocky Romero - 2/3 Falls - ROH World Tag Team Championships*
_***1/2_

*Nigel McGuinness vs Austin Aries - ROH World Championship*
_****3/4_

*Overall:*
_Not MOTYC after MOTYC like some of the previous PPVs were but this is still an awesome show. Fast paced and very easy to get through plus the main event is fucking awesome. Extras are nothing to write home about. Claudio and Marufuji have a decent sub 10 minute match but that's it._​


----------



## Platt

RING OF HONOR BUY 3, GET 2 FREE DVD SALE!!!

You can now get (2) free Ring of Honor DVD’s when you purchase (3). It is very important you read all of the directions below before placing your order as the instructions have changed with the new website.

1) You will receive (2) Free Ring of Honor DVD’s when you purchase (3). A total of (5) ROH DVD’s must be in your cart for this offer to become valid. There is a limit of one offer per order. Click here for the ROH Store to see all of the DVD’s included in this offer.
2) If you want to take advantage of this offer multiple times, you must place multiple orders. Non ROH event DVD’s titles are not included in this sale. You may add other items to your order but they would not count towards the sale promotion.
3) When you add three Ring of Honor DVD’s to your cart the system will automatically deduct the lowest priced item from the total price.
4) Your free selection will be the lowest priced items you are buying.
5) This offer is good on all DVD’s listed under the Ring of Honor DVD section in the Store.

Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Thursday, September 2nd at noon EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.

$5 OFF RING OF HONOR LIVE EVENT TICKETS!!!

Tickets for the upcoming live Ring of Honor events listed below are now on sale for $5 off the regular price. Discounts have already been made on the website so you don’t need a special sale code. This sale includes the following events:

-9/10 Plymouth, MA
-10/1 Philadelphia, PA
-10/2 Philadelphia, PA
-10/15 Dayton, OH
-10/16 Chicago Ridge, IL
-11/12 Dearborn, MI
-11/13 Mississauga, Ontario
-1/14 Richmond, VA
-1/15 Charlotte, NC

** For additional information on all upcoming live events click here.

Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Thursday, September 2nd at noon EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.


----------



## kwjr86

Damn is GBH IX sold out? I dont see tickets on the site.


----------



## seancarleton77

kwjr86 said:


> Damn is GBH IX sold out? I dont see tickets on the site.


I wouldn't be surprised. Glory By Honor is a great card and people want to see Black lose the gold, and they also want to see the World's Greatest Tag Team... and Haas & Benjamin.


----------



## Meteora2004

kwjr86 said:


> Damn is GBH IX sold out? I dont see tickets on the site.


I was gonna say there's still some seats left on Tickets.com, but those are sold out now too.


----------



## Lost10

ROH released the cover for *Hate: Chapter II*:



> _
> Features The American Wolves vs. GenerationMe in an action packed tag team encounter; Kevin Steen vs. El Generico in a Grudge Match; The Kings of Wrestling and Sara Del Rey vs. The Briscoe Brothers and Amazing Kong; plus much more._
> *
> This title will begin shipping on September 7th!!!*
> 
> 1. The House of Truth vs. The Bravado Brothers
> 2. Erick Stevens vs. Grizzly Redwood
> 3. Necro Butcher vs. Rasche Brown
> 4. Pick 6 Contender's Series: (1) Roderick Strong vs. Colt Cabana
> 5. The American Wolves vs. GenerationMe
> 6. ROH World Champion Tyler Black, Delirious, & Jerry Lynn vs. Austin Aries, Rhett Titus, & Kenny King
> 7. Grudge Match: Kevin Steen vs. El Generico
> 8. The Kings of Wrestling and Sara Del Rey vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe and The Amazing Kong


----------



## Dug2356

Thats a Preety good cover although not a fan of the Back.


----------



## McQueen

Must See Tag Match :lmao


----------



## seancarleton77

McQueen said:


> Must See Tag Match :lmao


That is a little cheesy, it's probably more like "Really good tag match that you should probably see but it's not like Danielson vs. KENTA or anything".


----------



## Dug2356

Hasent Wolves Vs Bucks been done before in ROH ? I swear i have seen it before.


----------



## jawbreaker

On TV a couple times.

The cover is decent but nothing says "I fucking hate you" like a moonsault. Wait. What the fuck.


----------



## seabs

*ROH Fifth Year Festival Chicago*

*Claudio Castagnoli vs Brent Albright*
_**1/2_

*Sara Del Ray & Alison Danger vs MsChif & Serena Deeb*
_**_

*SHINGO vs Matt Cross vs Trik Davis vs CJ Otis*
_**_

*Jimmy Rave vs BJ Whitmer*
_**1/4_

*Matt Sydal & Christopher Daniels vs Briscoes - ROH World Tag Team Championships*
_****1/4_

*Austin Aries & Matt Cross vs Roderick Strong & Davey Richards*
_***1/4_

*Colt Cabana vs Jimmy Jacobs - Windy City Death Match*
_***1/2_

*Samoa Joe & Homicide vs Takeshi Morishima & Nigel McGuinness*
_***1/4_

*Overall:*
_Show of two halves really. Undercard was incredibly average at best. Main event was very dissapointing and I didn't enjoy Cabana/Jacobs as much as last time. Didnt remember the tag title match being so great though._​


----------



## McQueen

I remember actually enjoying that Albright match more than you did which is a rare occurance.


----------



## KingCrash

*CZW – Swinging For The Fences*


Aaron Arbo vs. A.R. Fox vs. Unbreakable Andy - **1/2

Notorious Inc. (Devon Moore & Drew Blood) vs. The Irish Drive-By (Rich Swann & Ryan McBride) - **3/4

tHURTeen vs. Scotty Vortekz - **

Nick Gage vs. Egotistico Fantastico - ***1/4

Team Macktion (TJ & Kirby Mack) vs. Zero Gravity - **3/4

*CZW Junior Heavyweight Title*
Sabian vs. Adam Cole - **3/4
_It was actually getting to be a good match, but the draw (Cole was screwed a couple of times before) and the crowd shitting on it due to Sabian ruined it._

*CZW World Tag Team Titles*
The Best Around (Bruce Maxwell & TJ Cannon) vs. The Suicide Kings (Drake Younger & Eddie Kingston) - ***1/4

*CZW World Heavyweight Title*
Sami Callihan vs. Jon Moxley - ***1/4
_Best singles match for Callihan in CZW, which isn't saying much._

*Home Run Derby Death Match*
Cult Fiction (JC Bailey, Brain Damage & MASADA) vs. Scotty Vortekz & The Suicide Kings - **3/4

*Bonus Match - WIRED TV Match*
Joe Gacy vs. Little Mondo vs. Ryan Slater - *

*Bonus Match - WIRED TV Match*
Alex Colon vs. Greg Excellent - *

*Bonus Match - WIRED TV Match – CZW WIRED Title*
Drew Gulak vs. Tyler Veritas - **3/4​


----------



## Devildude

Still not sick of watching CZW yet KC? Personally, I'm not sure how you manage to stay sane after each show.

*PWG: DIO!*

1. Los Luchas vs Johnny Goodtime & Jerome "LTP" Robinson - *****
2. Brandon Bonham vs Ryan Taylor - *****
3. Scott Lost vs Akira Tozawa - ***3/4*
4. Joey Ryan & The Cutler Brothers vs THe Young Bucks & Malachi Jackson - ****3/4*
5. Candice LeRae vs Christina Von Eerie - ***3/4*
6. Chris Hero vs Brandon Gatson - ****1/4*
7. El Generico & Paul London vs Kevin Steen & Brian Kendrick - ****1/2*


----------



## McQueen

Maybe having a W Memory means you forgot you just watched a few hours of awful wrestling...


----------



## The_Real_Deal

Damn ROH for not putting up Salvation along with Hate: Chapter II. If they did I would be taking advantage of Buy 3 get 2, But I guess once they do put it up they'll probably have a sale of some sort on like usual.


----------



## AdrianG4

SCOHV

Briscoes vs ANE - ***

Erik Stevens vs Grizzly - *

Amazing Kong vs Del rey - ***

Eddie Edwards vs Daniels - **** This was awesome !! Better than Edwards/Richards IMO .. so this is his best singles ROH match ..

Cabana vs Steen NYC death match - ***3/4 This was awesome too !! Loved the part with Colby corino ..

MCMG vs KOW - ****1/4 - Amazing !!! Best DQ match ever ?

Strong vs Black - **** Great, great title match. 

What an incredible show ..


----------



## KingCrash

McQueen said:


> Maybe having a W Memory means you forgot you just watched a few hours of awful wrestling...


CZW has improved since the completely dreadful years of 07-09 where if you got one good match you were lucky. Crowd still sucks which hurt a couple of matches and no reason three guys had to work two matches that night. But no Ruckus match helped.


----------



## McQueen

Ruckus is awful. And I haven't seen a CZW match in a few years so I couldn't say if its awful or not. I just assume it is you know because well, its CZW.


----------



## Platt

Terrible cover once again and I'm not a huge fan of the name either.


----------



## McQueen

It is kinda a lame name for a show but at least its original. Better than something like Collinsville Clash!


----------



## GuerrillaOfHonor

I dont mind the name, But come on ROH make the spines different! They have been the same for Death Before Dishonor VIII, Bluegrass Brawl and now Hate: Chapter 2


----------



## Platt

Would rather it had just been called Hate or something like that. First thing I think of when I see that is what happened to Chapter 1.


----------



## FITZ

What the hell ROH? I put my order in on August 20th and I still haven't got it in the mail yet. It's getting me annoyed.


----------



## Dug2356

Extras have been confirmed for the Hate Chapter 2 DVD.

DVD Bonus:
- Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal- 100th Show 4/22/06
- ROH Video Wire 6/28/10

Big Fan of Aj & Sydal so this makes me Happy


----------



## seabs

*ROH Fifth Year Festival Liverpool*

*Homicide vs Davey Richards*
_***1/2_

*Sara Del Ray vs Allison Danger*
_***_

*Jimmy Jacobs & Jimmy Rave vs Colt Cabana & BJ Whitmer*
_***1/4_

*Matt Sydal vs Delirious - 2/3 Falls*
_***1/2_

*Roderick Strong vs PAC - FIP World Championship*
_****_

*Briscoes vs Naruki Doi & SHINGO - ROH World Tag Team Championships*
_****1/4+_

*Samoa Joe vs Nigel McGuinness*
_****+_

*ROH Fifth Year Festival Finale*

*Colt Cabana vs Delirious*
_Hilarious comedy match. God I miss the days when Colt could still work a genuine comedy match.)_

*Sara Del Ray & Allison Danger vs Jetta & Eden Black*
_**1/4_

*Jimmy Jacobs vs BJ Whitmer - Falls Count Anywhere*
_***3/4_

*Matt Sydal vs PAC*
_***1/4_

*Jay Briscoe vs Mark Briscoe*
_****1/4_

*Naruki Doi & SHINGO vs Roderick Strong & Davey Richards - ROH World Tag Team Championships*
_****1/2_

*Nigel McGuinness vs Jimmy Rave - Fight Without Honor*
_****3/4_

*Samoa Joe vs Homicide*
_****_

*Overall:*
_Fantastic double shot. Finale is one of the best shows ever. Wouldn't say THE best I dont think but it's up there for sure. Never thought I would like a Rave match so much either. Helps it's against Nigel though. The Joe video at the end of Finale was brilliant too. Pretty amazing how great the shows were with all the talent that was missing like Danielson, Aries, Hero, Claudio, Daniels and Morishima._​


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Imagine that Finale Tag title match in 2010.


----------



## McQueen

It would probably be exactly the same.


----------



## Platt

​
If you can't see the graphic above, click here to get your FREE DVD(s) from Masked Dog

It's Labor Day Weekend and everyone at Highspots decided they wanted to take off and they left me, Masked Dog, in charge! If I gotta work I'm gonna at least have some fun. So I decided to give away DVDs! 

Just select which DVD you want from the my special page and add it to your shopping cart. Then select at least $25.00 more in merchandise and I'll ship our your order with your FREE DVD(s)! It's that simple!

But act fast! This offer is only good while everyone's gone and I'm here in charge! They'll be back Tuesday at noon, so I'll have to get bury the evidence before then. Woof! Woof!

Also if you haven't noticed, I also put a lot of Pro Masks on sale for $59.99 to $79.00! This is 30-40% off the regular prices... these masks are cheaper than I can ever remember pro masks selling for. I think it's a throwback price from the 90s! Heck even my daddy dog wasn't even hunting rabbits then!


----------



## McQueen

How much for the dog?


----------



## Sephiroth

We all know what you're really thinking McQueen...



McQueen said:


> How much to fuck the dog?


Fix'd


----------



## McQueen

Don't mistake me for the general population of Iowa.

I'll probably hit up that sale and gets some of the PWG shows i'm missing. Maybe even some Evolve shows.


----------



## seabs

*ROH Dissension*

*Adam Pearce vs Jay Fury*
_*1/2_

*Jay Lethal vs Jimmy Yang*
_**1/4_

*Alex Shelly, Jimmy Rave & Abyss vs Delirious, Tony Mamaluke & Sal Rinauro*
_***
(Sal had a 'mare)_

*Low Ki vs Jack Evans*
_**3/4_

*Claudio Castagnoli & Ace Steel vs Nigel McGuinness & Chad Collyer - Anything Goes Match*
_**1/2_

*Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs - ROH World Tag Team Championships*
_***3/4_

*Matt Sydal vs Christopher Daniels*
_***3/4_

*Bryan Danielson vs AJ Styles - ROH World Championship*
_****1/4_

*Overall:*
_Show of two halves for sure. The first one was ... poor, borderline terrible at time. Lots of botches and averageness. Sal fucked literally everything he did up, including walking to the ring lol. Last 3 matches are all great though and make up for it._​


----------



## Devildude

Ah, Sal Rinauro.

The last time I saw him work a ROH show he managed to fuck up almost everything there too. I think it was against Up In Smoke but I might be wrong.

Edit: Might of been King and Titus before they were an official team too.


----------



## silver kyle

*ROH - From the Ashes - 03/26/2010 - 6.5/10*

Colt Cabana vs. Johnny Goodtime vs. Rasche Brown vs. Joey Ryan vs. Human Tornado vs. Shawn Daivari - *3/4

Kings of Wrestling vs. Scott Lost & Scorpio Sky - ***1/4

Alex Koslov vs. Rocky Romero - **

Necro Butcher vs. Bison Smith - N/A

Kenny Omega vs. Kevin Steen - ***

Steve Corino vs. El Generico - **1/2

*Personal Challenge Gauntlet*
Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries - ***
Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong - **1/4

*No DQ*
Jerry Lynn vs. Kenny King - ***1/2

*ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
The Briscoe Brothers vs. The American Wolves - ***3/4​


----------



## KingCrash

*CZW – Fist Fight*

Garden State Gods (Corvis Fear & Myke Quest) vs. The Irish Drive-By (Rich Swann & Ryan McBride) - **1/2

Mark Angel vs. Ryan Slater - *

Switchblade Conspiracy (Sami Callihan & Joe Gacy) vs. DJ Hyde & Greg Excellent - **

*CZW Wired Title*
Drew Gulak vs. Andy Sumner - *1/2
_4 minute title match? What it this, TNA?_

Drew Blood vs. Devon Moore - DUD
_A 2 minute match and boring beatdown to try and get someone to care about a loser leaves two between these two just failed.
_
*CZW Junior Heavyweight Title - Elimination*
Adam Cole vs. Sabian vs. Ruckus - ***
_Holy shit Ruckus actually came to wrestle (what little was needed from him). Must have gotten some great weed for it._

MASADA vs. Scotty Vortekz - ***

A.R. Fox vs. Jonathan Gresham - ***

The Best Around (TJ Cannon & Bruce Maxwell) vs. Aaron Arbo & Unbreakable Andy - **1/2

Egotistico Fantastico vs. Nick Berk - **1/2 

*CZW World Tag Team Titles*
The Suicide Kings (Eddie Kingston & Drake Younger) vs. Cult Fiction (JC Bailey & tHURTeen) - ***

*Winner is in Tournament Of Death 9*
Zandig vs. Brain Damage - **

​


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Civil Warfare*

*1. Preshow Match*
The Kings of Wrestling vs The Set
**
Claudio nearly accidently breaks the camera in this because the camera guy was to close...

*2. ROH on HDNet - Episode 2 - 28/3/09 *
Eddie Edwards vs Kevin Steen
***

*3. ROH on HDNet - Episode 6 - 18/4/09*
Chris Hero & Eddie Edwards vs Jay Briscoe & Kevin Steen
***

*4. ROH on HDNet - Episode 7 - 2/5/09*
Chris Hero vs Kenny Omega
**3/4

*5. ROH on HDNet - Episode 8 - 9/5/09*
The American Wolves vs Orange Cassidy & Leslie Butterscotch
*3/4

*6. 10 Minute Hunt*
Eddie Edwards vs Bobby Dempsey 
**

7. Claudio Castagnoli vs Jay Briscoe
**3/4

8. Mark Briscoe vs Chris Hero
**3/4

9. Erick Stevens vs Roderick Strong
***

10. Kenny King vs Colt Cabana
***

11. Kevin Steen vs Christopher Daniels
***1/4

12. Austin Aries & Rhett Titus vs Tyler Black & Delirious
***

Very skippable though worth catching Steen/Daniels for Daniels return to ROH.

*
ROH - Supercard of Honor V*

1. Kenny King & Rhett Titus vs The Briscoe Brothers
**3/4

2. Grizzly Redwood vs Erick Stevens
*3/4
Why did Balls come out afterwards? 

3. Sara Del Rey vs Amazing Kong
**3/4

4. Eddie Edwards vs Christopher Daniels
***1/2

5. Austin Aries vs Delirious
*
Golden Snack Cakes.... 

*6. 34th Street Last Man Standing Death Match*
Kevin Steen vs Colt Cabana
***3/4

*7. ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
The Kings of Wrestling vs The Motor City Machine Guns
****1/4

*8. ROH World Title Match*
Tyler Black vs Roderick Strong
****

Much better then the previous night and a very good show. Best ROH show in a while.​
EDIT

For anyone after PWG Sells Out 2 and were avoiding PWG/Highspots. RF Video have it up for sale for $20 and with there current 25% off Sale you can get it for $15 so definitely worth a look.

Also
ROH have these 2 new T-Shirts up. I actually like the Embassy shirt even if the Embassy is just very shit atm.


----------



## KaijuFan

Looks like I'll be picking up The Embassy's shirt, I need something in my closet that isnt black.


----------



## Platt

This title is scheduled to begin shipping on September 15th!!!

1. Tag Wars 2010 Opening Round: Erick Stevens & Necro Butcher vs. Rasche Brown & Grizzly Redwood
2. Sara Del Rey vs. Amazing Kong
3. Tag Wars 2010 Opening Round: Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The House of Truth
4. Pick 6 Contender's Series: (1) Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries
5. Tag Wars 2010 Opening Round: Jerry Lynn & Delirious vs. The All Night Express
6. Tag Wars 2010 Opening Round: The American Wolves vs. Colt Cabana & El Generico 
7. Non Title Match: World Tag Team Champions The Kings of Wrestling vs. GenerationMe
8. ROH World Title Match: Tyler Black vs. Kevin Steen 










This title is scheduled to begin shipping on September 16th!!!

1. Davey Richards vs. El Generico- Episode # 20
2. Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black- Episode #21
3. Non Title: Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong- Episode # 22
4. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kenny King & Rhett Titus- Episode #24
5. Tyler Black vs. Jerry Lynn- Episode #24
6. Dark City Fight Club vs. Young Bucks- Episode #25
7. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe- Episode # 25
8. KENTA, Bryan Danielson, & Roderick Strong vs. The American Wolves & Chris Hero- Episode # 26
9. Jerry Lynn vs. Kenny King- Episode #30
10. ROH World Title Match: Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson Episode #30
11. Chris Hero vs. KENTA- Episode #29


----------



## S-Mac

ont mind the front cover dont like the back though seems abit bland tbh.


----------



## KingKicks

Come on ROH. Fix up those spines.

ROH on HDNet Vol. 3 definitely looks like the weakest so far, even though I am looking forward to seeing Hero/KENTA, Danielson/Aries, Steenerico/Briscoes and the KENTA six man tag again.


----------



## Platt

This is a great time to stock your ROH DVD collection. Over 110 Ring of Honor DVD’s on sale for $10 each. Get them for as low as $8.50 each when you use the 15% off discount code listed below. General admission tickets for upcoming live events are also on sale for $10 each. Did we mention you can take an additional 15% Off your total order!

TAKE 15% OFF YOUR ORDER- NO MINIMUM PURCHASE!!!

This sale includes all DVD’s tickets, & apparel. Besides ROH DVD’s you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.

To redeem your 15% Off Coupon please follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2. Enter the coupon code: triple into the box marked Discount Code when you are going through the checkout process. You MUST then hit the “submit” button to the right of the code in order to attach the discount to the order.

RING OF HONOR $10 DVD SALE!!!

You can now purchase the following Ring of Honor DVD’s for only $10 each:


Spoiler: $10 shows



2002 Shows:
-Road To The Title 6/22/02 (One night tournament to determine the four men who will compete for the ROH Title)
-Unscripted 9/21/02 (Paul London vs. Michael Shane Street Fight, Low Ki vs. Xavier ROH World Title Match, One Night ROH Tag Team Title Tournament)
-Glory By Honor 10/5/02 (Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe Fight Without Honor, Christopher Daniels vs. Doug Williams)
-Night of the Butcher 12/7/02 (Homicide & Abdullah the Butcher vs. The Carnage Crew, Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson)
-Final Battle 2002 (Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe vs. Steve Corino)

2003 Shows:
-Night of the Champions 3/22/03 (Xavier vs. Samoa Joe ROH Title Match, Low Ki vs. Jody Fleisch)
-Retribution: Round Robin Challenge II 4/26/03 (Paul London, Christopher Daniels, & THe Amazing Red battle in the second annual Round Robin Challenge tournament; CM Punk vs. Homicide; Samoa Joe vs. Doug Williams ROH Title Match)
-Night of the Grudges 6/14/03 (AJ Styles vs. Paul London, The Group vs. The Prophecy)
-Wrestlerave’ 03 6/28/05 (Homicide vs. Trent Acid Fight Without Honor; CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Raven & Christopher Daniels; Samoa Joe vs. Dan Maff ROH Title Match)
-Death Before Dishonor 7/19/03 (Paul London makes his final ROH appearance as he challenges Samoa Joe for the ROH World Title; Raven vs. CM Punk Dog Collar Match; Briscoes vs. AJ Styles & The Amazing Red; Jeff Hardy in ROH)
-Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 8/16/03 (Steve Corino vs. Homicide; CM Punk vs. Samoa Joe)
-Final Battle 2003 12/27/03 (The Great Muta & Arashi vs. Christopher Daniels & Dan Maff, Homicide vs. Satoshi Kojima, AJ Styles vs. Kaz Hayashi)

2004 Shows:
-At Our Best 3/13/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Jay Briscoe ROH World Title Cage Match; Scramble Cage II; CM Punk vs. AJ Styles with Ricky Steamboat at the guest referee)
-ROH Reborn Stage 1 4/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. CM Punk)
-Death Before Dishonor II Part 1 7/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide, Briscoes vs. Punk & Cabana two out of three falls)
-Glory By Honor III 9/11/04 (Mick Foley debuts,Punk vs. Aries, Danielson vs. Shelley)
-Weekend of Thunder Night 1 11/5/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jushin Liger; Austin Aries vs. CM Punk; Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. John Walters & Nigel McGuinness; Rocky Romero & Ricky Reyes vs. Jack Evans & Roderick Strong Tag Team Title Match)

2005 Shows:
-It All Begins 1/15/05 (Foley-Samoa Joe Confrontation, Danielson vs. Homicide, Aries first title defense)
-Trios Tournament 2005 3/5/05 (One night, six man tag team tournament)
-Back To Basics 3/12/05 (Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. CM Punk & Spanky)
-Best Of American Super Juniors Tournament 4/2/05 (Austin Aries vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, One Night Super Juniors Tournament, BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal for the vacant ROH Tag Titles)
-Stalemate 4/16/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide in a lumberjack match, Austin Aries vs. James Gibson ROH World Title Match)
-Manhattan Mayhem 5/7/05 (Homicide & Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal; Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley ROH World Title Match; CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave Dog Collar Match)
-Nowhere To Run 5/14/05 (CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave Steel Cage Match; Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match; Homicide vs. Doug Williams; Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs. Alex Shelley & Delirious; Nigel McGuinness vs. Colt Cabana)
-Future Is Now 6/12/05 (Austin Aries vs. Low Ki in a Non Sanctioned, Non Title Match; CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong, Homicide vs. James Gibson, Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness for the Pure Title)
-Redemption 8/12/05 (CM Punk defends the ROH World Title against Christopher Daniels, James Gibson, & Samoa Joe in an elimination match; Matt Hardy vs. Homicide; Generation Next vs. The Embassy; Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal)
-Survival of the Fittest 2005 9/24/05 (Features 6 Man Survival of the Fittest Elimination Match)
-Joe vs. Kobashi 10/1/05 (Features the classic must see match featuring Samoa Joe vs. Kenta Kobashi)
-Unforgettable 10/2/05 (Kenta Kobashi & Homicide vs. Samoa Joe & Low Ki; Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Yang; James Gibson vs. Roderick Strong)
-Enter The Dragon 10/14/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match, Homicide & Low Ki vs. Steve Corino & Colt Cabana)
-Buffalo Stampede 10/15/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Steve Corino ROH World Title Match; Low Ki vs. Colt Cabana; Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe Pure Title Match; The Embassy vs. Generation Next NO DQ Six Man War)
-This Means War 10/29/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. AJ Styles, Curry Man vs. Jay Lethal)
-Showdown in Motown 11/4/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Sabin ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley, AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Abyss & Jimmy Rave, plus a Four Corner Survival with Christopher Daniels vs. Samoa Joe vs. Colt Cabana vs. Homicide)
-Steel Cage Warfare 12/3/05 (Generation Next vs. Embassy Steel Cage Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Rocky Romero ROH World Title Match; Steve Corino vs. Homicide; Samoa Joe vs. Jay Lethal)

2006 Shows:
-Tag Wars 2006 1/27/06 (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Bryan Danielson & Jay Lethal Tag Title Match; the semi-finals and finals of Trios Tournament 2006, Christopher Daniels vs. Low Ki)
-Dissension 1/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles ROH World Title Match; Aries & Strong vs. Jacobs & Whitmer ROH Tag Title Match; Daniels vs. Sydal; Low Ki vs. Jack Evans)
-Unscripted II 2/11/06 (CM Punkâ€™s surprise return as he teams with Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave & Adam Pearce, Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries for the Pure Title)
-Fourth Anniversary Show 2/25/06 (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal ROH Tag Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave World Title Match)
-Dragon Gate Challenge 3/30/06 (Generation Next vs. Blood Generation; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi; Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels, Homicide vs. Colt Cabana; Alex Shelley & Jimmy Rave vs. Bryan Danielson & Delirious)
-Weekend of Champions Night 1 4/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Yang ROH World Title; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match, Nigel McGuinness vs. Christopher Daniels Pure Title Match)
-Weekend of Champions Night 2 4/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title vs. Pure Title; Aries & Strong vs. Rave & Shelley for the Tag Titles; Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal)
-How We Roll 5/12/06 (Bryan Danielson & Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage & Colt Cabana; Austin Aries vs. Jay Briscoe; Roderick Strong vs. Mark Briscoe)
-Destiny 6/3/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong ROH Tag Title Match; Christopher Daniels vs. BJ Whitmer)
-Throwdown 6/23/06 (KENTA vs. Roderick Strong; Bryan Danielson vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs ROH World Title Match; Necro Butcher vs. Adam Pearce; Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards vs. Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
-Chi Town Struggle 6/24/06 (KENTA vs. Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; ROH vs. CZW Six Man Tag War)
-Generation Now 7/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match, Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage, Generation Next’s Last Stand as Aries, Strong, Evans, & Sydal team up together for the final time)
-Time To Man Up 8/4/06 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. KENTA & Davey Richards; AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe; Bryan Danielson vs. Jack Evans)
-Anarchy In The UK 8/13/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Matt Sydal; BJ Whitmer vs. Go Shiozaki; Bryan Danielson vs. SUWA ROH World Title Match)
-Gut Check 8/26/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match; Briscoes vs. Homicide & Davey Richards)
-Survival of the Fittest 2006 10/6/06 (First round matches include: Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson, Christopher Daniels vs. Austin Aries, Briscoes vs. Homicide & Roderick Strong, Matt Sydal vs. Davey Richards, Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
-Motor City Madness 10/7/06 (Briscoes vs. Samoa Joe & Homicide STREET FIGHT; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match)
-Suffocation 10/27/06 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Steve Corino & Adam Pearce, Matt Sydal vs. Delirious, Jay Briscoe vs. Davey Richards, Austin Aries vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
-Honor Reclaims Boston 11/5/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. KENTA & Davey Richards Matt Sydal vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
-The Bitter End 11/4/06 (KENTA vs. Matt Sydal; Homicide vs. Steve Corino Fight Without Honor; Samoa Joe & Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson & Jimmy Rave)
-Black Friday Fallout 11/24/06 (Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. Davey Richards & Delirious, Samoa Joe vs. Jay Briscoe, Kings of Wrestling vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong World Tag Team Title Match, Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave, Mark Briscoe vs. Shingo)
-Dethroned 11/25/06 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe Falls Count Anywhere Elimination Street Fight; Davey Richards vs. Austin Aries; Chris Hero & Cladio Castagnoli vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal World Tag Team Title Match)
-Chicago Spectacular Night 1 12/8/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe ROH World Title Steel Cage Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Matt Sydal & Shingo Dragon Gate Rules; Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Homicide vs. Brent Albright)
-Chicago Spectacular Night 2 12/9/06 (Bryan Danielson, Jimmy Rave, Shingo, & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious, Colt Cabana, Nigel McGuinness, & BJ Whitmer Eight Man Elimintation Tag; Adam Pearce vs. Homicide Steel Cage Match; Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe; Davey Richards vs. Jay Briscoe)

2007 Shows:
-Fifth Year Festival: New York 2/16/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Samoa Joe; Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave ROH World Title Match; Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong World Tag Team Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness & Colt Cabana)
-Fifth Year Festival: Dayton 2/23/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. BJ Whitmer ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards; Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries Dragon Gate Open The Brave Gate Championship; Homicide vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jay Briscoe)
-Fifth Year Festival: Chicago 2/24/07 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. ROH World Champion Takeshi Morishima & Nigel McGuinness; Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs Windy City Death Match; Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. The Briscoes Tag Title Match; Austin Aries & Matt Cross vs. Roderick Strong & Davey Richards)
-Fifth Year Festival: Finale 3/4/07 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide; Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Rave Fight Without Honor, BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs Falls Count Anywhere, Doi & Shingo vs. Davey Richards & Roderick Strong, Briscoe vs. Briscoe)
-This Means War II 4/13/07 (ROH World Champion Takeshi Morishima & Chris Hero vs. Doug Williams & Nigel McGuinness, No Remorse Corps vs. The Resilience Six Man Elimination Match, Homicide vs. Brent Albright, Jay Briscoe vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
-Fighting Spirit 4/14/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong & Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans & Delirious, Doug Williams vs. Colt Cabana, El Generico & Kevin Steen vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe)
-The Battle of St. Paul 4/27/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels FIP World Title; Colt Cabana & Homicide vs. Brent Albright & Adam Pearce Anything Goes Match; Rocky Romero vs. Jack Evans vs. Delirious vs. Erick Stevens)
-Reborn Again 5/11/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe defend the Tag Titles against Takeshi Morishima & BJ Whitmer, Delirious vs. KENTA, Matt Sydal vs. Naomichi Marufuji, Bryan Danielson makes his return to Ring of Honor, The Resilience vs. No Remorse Corps)
-Respect Is Earned 5/12/07 (Ring of Honorâ€™s 1st PPV; Bryan Danielson & Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness & KENTA; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Matt Sydal & Claudio Castagnoli World Tag Team Title Match; Rocky Romero vs. Naomichi Marufuji; Delirious vs. Roderick Strong)
-Domination 6/9/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Hero & Castagnoli for the Tag Titles 2/3 Falls; Delirious vs. Rocky Romero; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw)
-Live In Osaka 7/17/07 (CIMA, Naomichi Marufuji, & Bryan Danielson vs. Masaaki Mochizuki, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero; Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe vs. SHINGO & Susumu Yokosuka World Tag Team Title Match; Ryo Saito, Matt Sydal, & Dragon Kid vs. Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, & Delirious; Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans)
-Race To The Top Tournament Night 1 7/27/07 (Eight first round tournament matches; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness & Bryan Danielson World Tag Team Title Match)
-Race To The Top Tournament Night 2 7/28/07 (Feaures the Quarter-finals, Semi-finals, and Finals of the Race To The Top Tournament. Also, Bryan Danielson, Austin Aries, Matt Sydal, & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness, Roderick Strong, Delirious, & Jay Briscoe in the $10,000 Tag Team Challenge)
-Death Before Dishonor V Night 2 8/11/07 (No Remorse Corps vs. Resilience Philly Street Fight; Takeshi Morishima vs. Brent Albright ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Mike Quackenbush; Mark Briscoe vs. El Generico; Jay Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen)
-Caged Rage 8/24/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico World Tag Title Steel Cage; Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans Steel Cage Match; Takeshi Morishima vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. PAC)
-Manhattan Mayhem II 8/25/09 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico for the World Tag Titles 2/3 Falls; Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans)
-Motor City Madness 2007 9/14/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Austin Aries & Matt Cross for the Tag Titles; Takeshi Morishima defends the World Title vs. the winner of a Four Corner Survival with Delirious vs. Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens vs. Kevin Steen; El Generico vs. Naomichi Marufuji)
-Undeniable 10/6/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match; Briscoes vs. Davey Richards & Rocky Romero Tag Title Match; Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong; Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Her)
-Survival of the Fittest 2007 10/19/07 (First Round Match include: Brent Albright vs. Roderick Strong; Chris Hero vs. Karl Anderson; Rocky Romero vs. TJ Perkins; Delirious vs. Austin Aries; Human Tornado vs. Shane Hagadorn vs. Tony Kozina; Davey Richards vs. Claudio Castagnoli; Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson; plus Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs & The Necro Butcher)
-Glory By Honor VI Night 1 11/2/07 (Mitsuharu Misawa & KENTA vs. Takeshi Morishima & Naomichi Marufuji; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries Best of Three Series; Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong & Rocky Romero Tag Title Match)
-Reckless Abandon 11/30/07 (The Briscoes vs. Evans & Ruckus vs. Jacobs & Black vs. Albright & Whitmer Scramble Tag Match; Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries 30 Min. Ironman Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Necro Butcher; Delirious vs. Adam Pearce Falls Count Anywhere Match)
-Unscripted III 12/1/07 ( Jay & Mark Briscoe team with Erick Stevens against The No Remorse Corps; Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries)
-Final Battle 2007 12/30/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black World Tag Team Title Match; Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Chris Hero Four Way Elimination Match; Naomichi Marufuji vs. Davey Richards; Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens FIP Title Match)

2008 Shows:
-Transform 1/12/08 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Necro Butcher & Tyler Black Street Fight; Erick Stevens vs. Bryan Danielson FIP Heavyweight Title Match; Brent Albright vs. Kevin Steen; Austin Aries vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
-Breakout 1/25/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero ROH Title Cage Maych; Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black; Erick Stevens vs. Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards FIP Title Match; No Remorse Corps vs. Age of the Fall)
-Eye of the Storm 2/22/08 (#1 Contenderâ€™s Tournament featuring Bryan Danielson, Rocky Romero, Kevin Steen, Delirious, Go Shiozaki, Necro Butcher, Austin Aries, & El Generico)
-Take No Prisoners 3/16/08 (Nigel McGuinness defends the ROH World Title against the winner of a Four Corner Survival; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries; Briscoes vs. Age of the Fall in a Street Fight)
-Bedlam in Beantown 4/11/08 (Necro Butcher vs. Kevin Steen Boston Massacre Match; Nigel McGuinness vs. Four Corner Survival Winner ROH World Title Match; Davey Richards vs. Kota Ibushi)
-Injustice 4/12/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen ROH World Title Match; Davey Richards & Rocky Romero vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe Tag Title Match; Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kota Ibushi; Necro Butcher vs. Roderick Strong No DQ Match)
-Tag Wars 2008 4/18/08 (The Age of the Fall of Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. The Motor City Machine Guns of Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Austin Aries & Kota Ibushi; Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico)
-Return Engagement 4/19/08 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The Motor City Machine Guns; Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen ROH World Title Match; Kota Ibushi vs. El Generico)
-A New Level 5/10/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli ROH World Title Match; Jay Briscoe & Austin Aries vs. TYler Black & Jimmy Jacobs World Tag Team Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Naomichi Marufuji; Takeshi Morishima vs. Necro Butcher)
-Up For Grabs 6/6/08 (ROH World Tag Title Tournament featuring The Age of The Fall, The Vulture Squad, The Hangmen 3, Steen & Generico, Nigel McGuinness & Go Shiozaki, The No Remorse Corps, Delirious & Pelle Primeau, and Austin Aries & Bryan Danielson)
-Respect Is Earned II 6/7/08 (Age of the Fall vs. Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries World Tag Title Match; Nigel McGuinness vs. Go Shiozaki ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens Fight Without Honor)
-Battle For Supremacy 6/27/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Adam Pearce ROH Title vs. NWA Title Match; Necro Butcher vs. Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Erick Stevens; Roderick Strong vs. Chris Hero)
-Northern Navigation 7/25/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen ROH World Title Match; Age of the Fall vs. Jay Briscoe & Austin Aries No DQ Match; Naomichi Marufuji vs. Roderick Strong; Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
-Age of Insanity 8/15/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. El Generico for the ROH World Title; Roderick Strong & Brent Albright vs. Chris Hero & Go Shiozaki; Briscoes vs. Age of the Fall; Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black)
-Night of the Butcher II 8/16/08 (Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries; The Necro Butcher vs. Jimmy Jacobs NO DQ Match; Tyler Black vs. El Generico; Brent Albright vs. Go Shiozaki NWA Title Match)
-The Tokyo Summit 9/13/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Jacobs ROH World Title Match; Kensuke Sasaki vs. Roderick Strong; KENTA & Kota Ibushi vs. Naomichi Marufuji & Katsuhiko Nakajima; Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs. Bryan Danielson GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title Match)
-Glory By Honor VII 9/20/08 (Steel Cage Warfare with The Briscoes & Austin Aries vs. The Age of the Fall vs. Necro Butcher; Nigel McGuinness vs. El Generico ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima GHC Jr. Title Match)
-Return of the 187 10/24/08 (LAX vs. Kevin Steen & El Genericovs. Age of the Fall vs. Sweet N Sour Inc. 30 minute Iron Team Match; Go Shiozaki vs. Austin Aries; Mark Briscoe vs. The Necro Butcher vs. Delirious)
-The French Connection 11/7/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Go Shiozaki vs. Kevin Steen vs. El Generico ROH World Title Batlle of Champions Elimination Match; Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black; Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards)
-Escalation 11/21/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries Non Title Three Way Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious World Tag Title Match)
-Rising Above 2008 11/22/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title; Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs I-Quit Match; Samoa Joe vs. Tyler Black; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe Tag Team Title Match)
-Wrestling At The Gateway 12/5/08 (Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Bryan Danielson & Jerry Lynn; Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black; Necro Butcher & Ace Steel vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious)
-Southern Hostility 12/6/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Jerry Lynn ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli NO DQ Match; Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. The Necro Butcher & Austin Aries; Brent Albright & Erick Stevens vs. Sweet N Sour Inc)

2009 Shows:
-Full Circle 1/16/09 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black; Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Jerry Lynn vs. Austin Aries; Jay Briscoe & Roderick Strong vs. The American Wolves; Delirious vs. The Necro Butcher)
-Injustice II 1/17/09 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Jerry Lynn; Roderick Strong & Erick Stevens vs. The American Wolves Lumberjack Strap Match; Austin Aries vs. Jay Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs)
-Motor City Madness 2009 1/30/09 (Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The American Wolves World Tag Title Match; Nigel McGuinness vs. Jay Briscoe; Tyler Black vs. Jerry Lynn; Brent Albright vs. Claudio Castagnoli; Bryan Danielson vs. Rhett Titus)
-Caged Collision 1/31/09 (10 Man Steel Cage War featuring Brent Albright, Roderick Strong, Jay Briscoe, Erick Stevens, & Ace Steel vs. Sweet N’ Sour Incorporated; Nigel McGuinness vs. El Generico ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black)
-Proving Ground 2009 Night 1 2/6/09 (Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Dark City Fight Club, Nigel McGuinness vs. Brent Albright; Bryan Danielson & Jerry Lynn vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious; Necro Butcher vs. Austin Aries)
-Proving Ground 2009 Night 2 2/7/09 (Bryan Danielson vs. El Generico; Nigel McGuinness vs. D-Lo Brown ROH World Title Match; Tyler Black & Necro Butcher vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious, Davey Richards vs. Kevin Steen)
-Eliminating The Competition 2/27/09 (World Champion Nigel McGuinness defends his title against Tyler Black, Jimmy Jacobs, & Jerry Lynn in an Elimination Match; Necro Butcher vs. Brodie Lee in an Anything Goes Street Fight; Chris Hero & Eddie Edwards vs. Jay Briscoe & Kevin Steen)
-Stylin’ & Profilin’ 3/13/09 (â€œNature Boyâ€� Ric Flair makes his Ring of Honor debut; Nigel McGuinness vs. Brent Albright ROH World Title Match; Tyler Black & Jerry Lynn vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious; Bryan Danielson vs. Bison Smith; Wolves & Hero vs. Steen, Generico, & Dempsey)
-Insanity Unleashed 3/14/09 (Nigel McGuinness & Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black & Jerry Lynn; The American Wolves vs. Roderick Strong & Brent Albright; Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious No DQ Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Kenny Omega vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
-Steel City Clash 3/20/09 (KENTA & El Generico vs. Nigel McGuinness & Davey Richards; Tyler Black & Necro Butcher vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Brodie Lee Falls Count Anywhere Match; Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Mike Quackenbush)
-Double Feature II 4/17/09 & 4/18/09 (American Wolves vs. Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black World Tag Team Title Match; Kevin Steen, El Generico, & Bryan Danielson vs. The American Wolves & Sylvain Grenier; Jay Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong; Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious Street Fight; Tyler Black vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Jay Briscoe vs. Kenny Omega Four Corner Survival)
-A Cut Above 4/24/09 (Jerry Lynn vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match; Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards; Bryan Danielson vs. Eddie Edwards; Chris Hero vs. Colt Cabana; Kevin Steen & Jay Briscoe vs. The Dark City Fight Club)
-The Homecoming II 4/25/09 (Jerry Lynn vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen & Jay Briscoe World Tag Title Match 2/3 Falls; Tyler Black vs. Chris Hero)
-Never Say Die 5/8/09 (Jerry Lynn vs. Chris Hero ROH World Title Match; Kevin Steen vs. Davey Richards in an Anything Goes Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Sonjay Dutt vs. Eddie Edwards; Jay Briscoe vs. The Necro Butcher)
-Validation 5/9/09 (The American Wolves vs. Bryan Danielson & Kevin Steen World Tag Team Title Match; Jerry Lynn vs. Jay Briscoe ROH World Title Match; Joey Ryan vs. Colt Cabana; Chris Hero vs. Sonjay Dutt)
-Contention 6/12/09 (Jerry Lynn vs. Tyler Black; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The Young Bucks; Davey Richards vs. Jay Briscoe; Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Eddie Edwards vs. D-Lo Brown; Bryan Danielson vs. Kenny King)
-Manhattan Mayhem III 6/13/09 (Jerry Lynn vs. Austin Aries World Title Match; American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico Tag Title Submissions Match; Tyler Black vs. Jimmy Jacobs in a First Blood Match)
-Violent Tendencies 6/26/09 (Tyler Black vs. Jimmy Jacobs Steel Cage Match; American Wolves vs. KENTA & Roderick Strong Tag Title Match; Claudio Castagnoli vs. Nigel McGuinness)
-End Of An Age 6/27/09 (KENTA vs. Tyler Black; Austin Aries vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match; American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico; Joey Ryan & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright & Colt Cababa in a Chicago Street Fight)
-Final Countdown Tour: Boston 9/25/10 (Bryan Danielson vs. Davey Richards; Roderick Strong vs. Nigel McGuinness; Eddie Edwards vs. Kevin Steen in an Anything Goes Match; Austin Aries & Rhett Titus vs. Colt Cabana & Kenny Omega)
-Clash of the Contenders 10/9/09 (Austin Aries vs. Delirious ROH World Title Match; Davey Richards vs. Kenny Omega; Tyler Black vs. Chris Hero; The Young Bucks vs. Rhett Titus & Kenny King; Kevin Steen vs. Roderick Strong)


GENERAL ADMISSION TICKETS- ONLY $10 EACH

You can now purchase general admission tickets for the following events for only $10 each:

- Plymouth, MA 9/10/10
- Dayton, OH 10/15/10
- Chicago Ridge, IL 10/16/10

* The following items are NOT included in the sale: DVD Subscription Packages, Terry Funk Autograph Tickets, Gift Certificates, live event tickets for Ring of Honor in Louisville on December 9th and 10th, and the live event in Los Angeles, CA on January 28th as part of Wrestlereunion 5.

Offer ends Tuesday, September 7th at noon EST!!! Shipping costs are not discountable. No adjustment to prior purchases or previously placed orders. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com and will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.

NEW MERCHANDISE RELEASES!!!

The following items are now available to order in the New Releases section:

- PREORDER: ROH on HDNet Vol 3 (DVD)
- PREORDER: Salvation- Chicago Ridge, IL 7/24/10 (DVD)
- SHIPPING ON TUESDAY: Hate: Chapter II- Collinsville, IL 7/23/10 (DVD)
- IN STOCK: Death Before Dishonor VIII- Toronto, Ontarion 6/19/10 (2 Disc Set)
- PREORDER: Shimmer Vol. 32 (DVD)
- IN STOCK: Shimmer Vol. 31 (DVD)
- IN STOCK: TNA “The Asylum Years” Vol. 1 (DVD)
- You Shoot LIVE with Dixie Carter (DVD-R)
- The Embassy T-Shirt
- Roderick Strong “In Roderick We Trust” T-Shirt


----------



## antoniomare007

By Mike Johnson on 2010-09-02 14:41:19


> Northeast Wrestling announced today that their 10/1 Waterbury, CT event will feature the first ever singles bout between Bryan Danielson and Shelton Benjamin.


----------



## Tarfu

I like the idea they were trying with the cover. Too bad the execution is just piss poor. Look closely and you'll actually notice how the far right picture in the back reaches across the spine. Amazing blending right there. 

Dammit, Cary. Do something about it.


----------



## KaijuFan

Picked up the Embassy shirt, waiting for a new job before I start back up on DVDs though. I like the front cover of Salvation, but the spines need work. Even as simple as using the same font as the front cover is all would be needed for me to be satisfied.


----------



## FITZ

KaijuFan said:


> Looks like I'll be picking up The Embassy's shirt, I need something in my closet that isnt black.


I refuse to speak to you if you wear an Embassy shirt to GBH. 

And did DBDVIII go out of stock for a while? That would explain why I haven't got my order that I made from ROH 2 weeks ago. It would have been nice for them to send me an email or something telling me there would be a delay.


----------



## KingCrash

Embassy shirt looks good, can't believe I'm thinking about picking one up.

And Taylor did you order during the ROH's website downtime? I know my order probably took about a week later coming in then it usually did and they were awful telling me about it.


----------



## seancarleton77

I just received my Ring of Honor tickets in the mail for the November 13th show in Mississauga (Toronto). Probably going to stay at the nearby airport hotel with my Partner, the last one we stayed at was a steal for how close it is to the arena.

Pretty excited, have no idea who will be Champion or what the roster will look like then, as long as I get The Kings of Wrestling, Strong, Aries, Generico and Steen I'm going to be pretty happy.


----------



## Rickey

*PWG Enchantment Under the Sea*

Alex Koslov and Ronin vs. Bino Gambino and Hook Brommery-2.5/5

Human Tornado vs. Scorpio Sky-2.75/5

"Macho Man" Austin Aries vs. "The Immortal" Kevin Steen-3/5

TJ Perkins and Rocky Romero vs. Disco Machine and Nemesis-2.75/5

*PWG Title Match*-Joey Ryan(c) vs. Chris Sabin

The Briscoes vs. Cape Fear(Generico and Quicksilver)-3.5/5

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Bryan Danielson-2.75/5

B-Boy vs. Matt Sydal-4/5

*PWG Tag Title Match*-Super Dragon and Davey Richards(c) vs. Arrogance(Scott Lost and Chris Bosh)-4/5
-Kinda became at cluster towards the end due to all of the **spoiler**in-ter-fer-ence**spoiler**

***Also was Davey's knee really hurting him here? If not dude is a GREAT seller! The crowd got silent and everything he really made that believable.***

DVD extras include some post-show interviews.


----------



## FITZ

KingCrash said:


> Embassy shirt looks good, can't believe I'm thinking about picking one up.
> 
> And Taylor did you order during the ROH's website downtime? I know my order probably took about a week later coming in then it usually did and they were awful telling me about it.


I made the order when they got the site back on line and starting running the 30% off sale. I'll probably send them an email tomorrow if I don't get it in the mail.


----------



## KaijuFan

TaylorFitz said:


> I refuse to speak to you if you wear an Embassy shirt to GBH.


Looks like I'll be communicating through sign language for the show =p


----------



## smitlick

TaylorFitz said:


> I made the order when they got the site back on line and starting running the 30% off sale. I'll probably send them an email tomorrow if I don't get it in the mail.


Did you order Blue Grass Brawl because i still haven't even been told my orders shipped yet on as it includes the Blue Grass Brawl.


----------



## FITZ

smitlick said:


> Did you order Blue Grass Brawl because i still haven't even been told my orders shipped yet on as it includes the Blue Grass Brawl.


It's just DBD and BFSE. 

Blue Grass Brawl is pretty much on the bottom of the list of shows that I would want to order in all honesty.


----------



## seabs

*ROH Best In The World*

*Jimmy Rave vs Pelle Primeau*
_Squash_

*Jimmy Rave vs Jimmy Yang*
_**_

*Lacey vs Allision Danger vs Daizee Haze vs Mercedes Martinez*
_***1/4_

*Alex Shelley vs Christopher Daniels*
_***3/4_

*Nigel McGuinness vs Claudio Castagnoli - ROH Pure Championship*
_**3/4_

*Austin Aries vs Ricky Reyes*
_**3/4_

*Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs Briscoes*
_****_

*Bryan Danielson & Samoa Joe vs KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji*
_***3/4_

*Overall:*
_Good show all in all. The main event went a good 5 or 10 minutes too long and they were too many hot tags. The Briscoes tag and Shelley/Daniels were extremely fun matches though and the rest of the card is decent._​


----------



## smitlick

Well this fucking sucks (Blue Grass Brawl Update)



> September 2nd- Update
> 
> We expect to have a new ship date for this title by the middle to end of next week. I would estimate the date to be sometime between the 23rd-30th of September.


----------



## Platt

Yup great update there it's shipping next week and in 3 weeks time. Very helpful.


----------



## Meteora2004

Platt said:


> Yup great update there it's shipping next week and in 3 weeks time. Very helpful.


He's not giving two different ship dates; what he's saying is that even though they won't find out what the exact ship date is until next week, he thinks the date will end up being between 9/23 and 9/30.


----------



## Platt

That'll teach me to read stuff when I'm half asleep.


----------



## smitlick

Oh that update was off of the ROH Forum by one of the Mods/Admins ... Should have linked to it.


----------



## Pablo Escobar

I bought some shows to fill up some of the gaps in my collection of In Stock DVD's

Death Before Dishonor II Night 1
Glory By Honor 6 Night 1
Bedlam In Beantown
Styling and Profiling
Clash of the Contenders
Return of the 187

I think these are some decent titles, considering i'm only missing about 20 shows, with OOP included. Any thoughts of matches to look out for on these shows? I've seen a couple of these online, so i have an idea what to expect.


----------



## KaijuFan

Bedlam has a great match between Kota and Davey, and if I'm not mistaken has a fairly good title match.


----------



## KingKicks

*PWG Sells Out Vol. 2*

*Disc 1*

*Are You Adequately Prepared to Rock?*
Frankie Kazarian vs. Christopher Daniels vs. AJ Styles ***¾

An Inch Longer than Average*
Joey Ryan vs. Super Dragon ****¼-***½*
Frankie Kazarian vs. Bryan Danielson ****¼-***½
*
*Pimpin’ in High Places*
Frankie Kazarian, CM Punk and Joey Ryan vs. Colt Cabana, Adam Pearce and Super Dragon ****¼-***½

Tango and Cash Invitational - Night 2*
Bryan Danielson and Super Dragon vs. The X-Foundation ****½

The Musical*
Chris Bosh and Quicksilver vs. Excalibur and Super Dragon ****

2005 Battle of Los Angeles - Night 2*
AJ Styles vs. Bryan Danielson *****

Beyond The Thunderdome*
Arrogance vs. Cape Fear *****¼*
_Holy fucking fun tag match_

*Disc 2*

*All Star Weekend 3: Crazymania*
Roderick Strong vs. Matt Sydal ****½

2006 Battle of Los Angeles - Night 2*
Super Dragon vs. Necro Butcher ****

All Star Weekend 5 - Night 1*
Kaz Hayashi vs. Alex Shelley ****¾

All Star Weekend 5 - Night 2*
Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe ****¾-****

Giant Sized Annual #4*
Bryan Danielson vs. Necro Butcher ****½-***¾*
_4th time seeing this, and this was the most I’ve enjoyed it_

*2007 Battle of Los Angeles - Night 3*
Alex Shelley vs. Matt Sydal ****½

European Vacation II - England*
El Generico and Kevin Steen vs. Davey Richards and Super Dragon ****¼-***½*
_Couldn’t get into this as much as I would of liked to_

*All Star Weekend 6 - Night 1*
Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki *****¼

Disc 3

All Star Weekend 6 - Night 1*
Bryan Danielson vs. CIMA ****¾-*****
_Shame about the double fall finish, as I’m a bigger fan of this over the first match_

*Pearl Habra*
Low Ki vs. El Generico *****¼*
_Shame about the crowd at times during this because this was a seriously great match. Great stuff with Generico trying to match Ki strike for strike but failing to do so, yet Generico’s heart continues to help him withstand Ki’s offense throughout the match_

*DDT4 2008 - Night 2*
Roderick Strong and Jack Evans vs. Kevin Steen and El Generico ***¾*
_I’m guessing it’s because the match was the final of DDT4 but it just felt so rushed_

*Life During Wartime*
The Human Tornado vs. Chris Hero ****¾*
_Tornado attacking Hero’s leg so he wasn’t at a disadvantage was a nice touch, as if I remember right Tornado went into this match with a torn ACL_

*All Star Weekend 7 - Night 1*
El Generico, Kevin Steen and Susumu Yokosuka vs. The Young Bucks and PAC ****½

2008 Battle of Los Angeles - Night 1*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries ****½

2008 Battle of Los Angeles - Night 2*
Chris Hero vs. Low Ki *****¼*
_Perfect way to finish the set_

*While I wouldn't say it's as good as the first volume, it's still an excellent set and certainly a must-buy*​


----------



## KingCrash

*CZW – Lines In The Sand*

Alex Colon vs. Mark Angel - **

Team Macktion (TJ & Kirby Mack) vs. The Irish Drive-By (Rich Swann & Ryan McBride) - **3/4

Sabian vs. Ruckus – Utter garbage 

*CZW Junior Heavyweight Title*
Ryan Slater vs. Adam Cole - ***1/4

*CZW World Heavyweight Title*
Jon Moxley vs. Greg Excellent – *

Jon Moxley vs. DJ Hyde – N/A

Jon Moxley vs. Nick Gage - **3/4

The Best Around (Bruce Cannon & TJ Maxwell) vs. A-Team (Aaron Arbo & Unbreakable Andy) vs. AR Fox & Jonathan Gresham - **3/4

Chris Hero vs. Egotistico Fantastico - ***1/2

*CZW World Tag Team Titles*
Cult Fiction (MASADA & Brain Damage) vs. The Suicide Kings (Drake Younger & Eddie Kingston) - ***1/4



*wXw - Dead End X*

Anthony Zeus vs Tommy End - ***

Axeman vs. Carnage - **3/4

*Troisdorf Streetfight*
Bad Bones vs Thumbtack Jack - ***

Big van Walter vs Dave Mastiff - **

*wXw Unification Match - wXw World Heavyweight & Lightweight Titles*
Steve Douglas vs. Zack Sabre Jr. - ***3/4​


----------



## FITZ

Why is John Moxely wrestling 3 matches?

And I laughed a lot at the Sabian/Ruckus rating. Did you watch the whole thing or were you smart enough to just skip it?


----------



## KingCrash

Unfortunately I watched the whole match, I wish Ruckus had told the camera he wasn't doing anything like a couple of times before so I could have known.

And Moxley wrestled three times because he beat Excellent pretty easily, challenged Hyde only for the Switchblade Conspiracy to attack, which led to Nick Gage coming out (loudest pop of the night) and challenging Mox.

And the best part of the night was after Hero's match he and Kingston met in the aisle and if looks could kill, both of them would be dead.


----------



## -Mystery-

Holy fuck do I miss Evans & Strong as a tag. Just putting that out there.


----------



## seabs

*ROH Ring Of Homicide*

*Colt Cabana vs Kikutaro*
_Brilliant comedy match_

*Homicide & Ricky Reyes vs Ring Crew Express*
_1/2*_

*Jimmy Rave vs Jimmy Yang*
_**_

*Nigel McGuinness vs Jay Letahl - ROH Pure Championship*
_***1/4_

*Bryan Danielson vs Delirious - ROH World Championship*
_****_

*Matt Sydal vs Christopher Daniels*
_***1/2_

*Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs Briscoes - ROH World Tag Team Championships*
_***1/2_

*Homicide vs Necro Butcher*
_****_

*Overall:*
_Great show. I fucking loved the whole CZW vs ROH main event segment and the Cide angle came off perfectly. CHAIRS~!_​


----------



## smitlick

*Chikara - Aniversario Zehn*

1. Amasis vs Green Ant
**1/2

2. The Throwbacks vs Daizee Haze & Tursas
**1/4

3. STIGMA vs Ophidian
**3/4

4. Tim Donst & Lince Dorado vs Helios & Equinox
***

5. Pinkie Sanchez vs Fire Ant
**3/4

6. Ares vs Ultramantis Black
**1/2

7. The UnStable & F.I.S.T. vs Incoherence & Quacksaw
***1/2

I'd be super pissed off if i had actually paid $20 for this.​


----------



## seabs

*ROH Destiny*

*Davey Richards vs Jimmy Rave*
_***_

*Derek Dempsey vs Shane Hagadorn*
_*1/2_

*Sara Del Ray vs Daizee Haze*
_**1/2_

*Colt Cabana vs Adam Pearce vs Delirious vs Jason Blade*
_**3/4_

*Christopher Daniels vs BJ Whitmer*
_***1/4_

*SHINGO vs Ricky Reyes*
_**1/2_

*Bryan Danielson vs Homicide - ROH World Championship*
_****1/4_

*Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs Briscoes - ROH World Championship*
_***3/4_

*Overall:*
_Apart from the two title matches nothing much to the show at all. Danielson/Cide is fantastic though._​


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Pick Your Poison*

Sami Callihan vs. Metal Master *¾**

Necro Butcher and Rasche Brown vs. Erick Stevens and Shawn Daivari **

Pick 6 Series Match*
Chris Hero vs. Petey Williams ****¼*
_Best Petey Williams match in I don't know how long_

Dark City Fight Club vs. The American Wolves ******
_Really surprised at how much I enjoyed this. Just an incredibly fun back and forth match which helped me care alot more about DCFC_

Austin Aries and Rhett Titus vs. The House of Truth **½*
_:lmao at the guy in the front row getting pissed at his GF for taking Rhett's hotel key_

*Pick Your Poison #1*
Roderick Strong vs. El Generico ******

*Pick Your Poison #2*
Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen and Steve Corino ****

ROH World Title Match*
Tyler Black vs. Kenny King ***¾*
_Not a bad match but it felt like it went 5 minutes too long_

*Hell of a better show then I was expecting it to be. 2 great matches in Strong/Generico and Wolves/DCFC, surprisingly enjoyable match between Hero/Petey and a couple other decent matches as well*​


----------



## Rickey

*PWG Holy Diver Down*

Joey Ryan vs. Topgun Talwar-1.5/5(What has been seen cannot be unseen)
Ronin vs. Ricky Reyes-2.75/5
Karl Anderson with Eddie the hat vs. Frankie Kazarian-3.25/5
MCMG vs. Arrogance-4/5
Disco Machine vs. Bino Gambino(2/3 falls)-2.5/5
PAC vs. Kevin Steen-4.25/5
PWG Title Match: Human Tornado(c) vs. El Generico-3.5/5
*
NOTES:*
-Kevin Steen seems to spit/blow snot at the audience in every match
-This is the first match I've seen from PAC
-Anderson vs. Kazarian would have been better if it ended differently.
-Surprised that someone brought a baby to the show and the baby didn't cry once throughout the night, he/she'll grow up to be a wrestling fan. :agree:


----------



## Tarfu

There's a good example of a show which receives too much praise as a whole. I've watched it through about a couple of times and it's still a one-match DVD. MCMG/Arrogance is extremely over lenghty and never picks up (plus the ending is as anticlimatic as an ending possibly can be) and the main event is very short considering how little happens in it. PAC/Steen is the only reason to keep this one collecting dust on the shelf.

Sorry, didn't want to critisize your opinions or anything, just had to bring it up now that it crossed my mind again.


----------



## Rickey

Nah that's okay man, the MCMG/Arrogance match does have an anticlimatic ending but it's kinda funny how it was set up. When Bosh and Lost have the guns against the ropes, Lost says something like "Here it comes, best tag move."(para-phasing) and that leads to....well you know. I thought that was a funny ending, came outta nowhere. Enjoyed the other comedy portions of the match too, so yeah that helped the rating also.

The main event is short but good for what it was. I'd say it's a 3 match dvd. Would have greatly improved the show to have had a better opening than TopGun vs. Ryan, I like Ryan but...smh at that.


----------



## Groovemachine

My copy of Death Before Dishonor VIII arrived today, working my way through it at the moment. Off to an awesome start with Steen vs Generico, but oh my god that screaming fan is gonna piss me off...


----------



## FITZ

I solved my ROH order mystery! Well sort of. I just checked my paypal and it didn't say that I bought 2 DVDs from ROH. I instead managed to purchase the Ring of Honor Shopping Cart... 

My payment notification email said they had no idea what I ordered but I never bothered opening it because I just assumed it would tell me that I paid. 

Can't blame ROH for not trying to hard either. If someone just sent me $35 I can't say I would try too hard to figure out why.


----------



## Tarfu

Anyone know where I could get my hands on some high quality Manami Toyota photos? I'm making the cover for Highspots' 5-disc comp and I can't find anything.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Bitter Friends Stiffer Enemies 2*

Rasche Brown vs. Sami Callihan *¾**

Dark City Fight Club vs. The Bravado Brothers ***

Eddie Edwards vs. Metal Master ***¼*

The House of Truth vs. Erick Stevens and Shawn Daivari **¾

Pick 6 Series*
Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong *****-****¼*
_It's nice to see a time-limit draw that isn't obviously coming (like having the announcer always say that there's a minute remaining)_

Rhett Titus vs. Petey Williams **½*

Austin Aries and Kenny King vs. Jay and Mark Briscoe ****-***¼

ROH World Title Match*
Tyler Black vs. Chris Hero *****-****¼

Chicago Street Fight*
Colt Cabana and El Generico vs. Steve Corino and Kevin Steen *****½*

*Despite the pretty terrible start to the show, overall a pretty damn show. The main event was absoloutely insane, Strong/Davey and Black/Hero were two great wrestling matches and the tag match was pretty entertaining*

*ROH Civil Warfare*

*Ten Minute Hunt*
Eddie Edwards vs. Bobby Dempsey ****
_Well fuck me. If Dempsey can perform a nip-up, ANYONE can_

Jay Briscoe vs. Claudio Castagnoli ***½*

Mark Briscoe vs. Chris Hero *****

*Pick 6 Series*
Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens ****¼

Pick 6 Series*
Kenny King vs. Colt Cabana ***½

Pick 6 Series*
Christopher Daniels vs. Kevin Steen ****½*

Austin Aries and Rhett Titus vs. Tyler Black and Delirious ***¾*

*Weakest show since Gold Rush. Daniels/Steen was pretty good, as was Stevens/Strong but other then those nothing all that exciting on the show*​


----------



## Devildude

Tarfu said:


> Anyone know where I could get my hands on some high quality Manami Toyota photos? I'm making the cover for Highspots' 5-disc comp and I can't find anything.


Wait, Highspots are doing a 5-disc Toyota comp?

I'll take 20.

Unfortunately, I can't answer your question. Everytime I see Toyota mentioned with a picture it's the same one every time from the first few image results on google.

I'd ask some of the people over at joshifans or perhaps DVDVR.


----------



## Rickey

*PWG Giant Sized Annual #4*

Ronin vs. TopGun Talwar-2.25/5

The Human Tornado vs. Tony Kozina-2.5/5

The Young Bucks and TJ Perkins vs. Scott Lost, Bino Gambino and Karl Anderson-3.25/5

Davey Richards vs. Gergal Devitt-4/5
(Great mat wrestling and transitions from move to move)

Scorpio Sky vs. Joey Ryan-2.75/5

Austin Aries vs. Rocky Romero-3.75/5

Bryan Danielson vs. Necro Butcher-3/5

PWG Tag Title Match: PAC and Roderick Strong(c) vs. Steenerico-4/5(I could go more on a second watch)

PWG Title Match: El Generico(c) vs. Bryan Danielson-4/5(I could go more on a second watch)

*THIS IS THE PWG SHOW TO GET!!!!!!!!!!!(AFTER THIS PICK UP BASED ON A TRUE STORY) BUT THIS SHOW, THIS SHOW RIGHT HERE=AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!*:ns

edit: The comic book style dvd vs screens were a nice touch.


----------



## FITZ

I would gotten that show by now if it weren't for the Sells Out sets. I already have the last 3 matches on DVD and I just can't justify buying the DVD for the rest of the card.


----------



## Rickey

Dang they put the last 3 on PWG Sells Out? That's the thing I kinda don't like about "Best Of" sets. When someone has seen multiple great matches from one show they have no reason to purchase the original show it came from.

Still 3 very good matches before that though,


----------



## McQueen

Thats still a really good show.


----------



## Dug2356

Havent seen that pwg show yet but was there a reason Danielson & Generico wrestled Twice ?


----------



## McQueen

Steenerico was filling in for the Briscoes no showing PWG for the millionth time and Danielson came out, put over Generico and then challenged Generico for the PWG title.

When exactly did Steen stop working for PWG anyways and anyone know why? A falling out or money issues?


----------



## lewieG

Is anyone else annoyed by that woman in the crowd at Death Before Dishonor 8? She doesn't shut up at all, especially during Steen vs Generico. She's the one cheering for Steen and trying to start Steen chants every few seconds.

EDIT: I don't know if anyone else noticed it, but early in the Briscoes/KOW match as the Briscoes double team Claudio in the corner, she yells out 'GOOOOOOOOOOOO BRISCOES' in a really high pitched long scream, to which some guy yells back 'SHUUUUUUUUUUT THE FUCK UP'. Classic crowd moment, I laughed so hard.


----------



## FITZ

McQueen said:


> Steenerico was filling in for the Briscoes no showing PWG for the millionth time and Danielson came out, put over Generico and then challenged Generico for the PWG title.
> 
> When exactly did Steen stop working for PWG anyways and anyone know why? A falling out or money issues?


Didn't he wrestle for them fairly recently? I mean he doesn't go there nearly as much as he used to but I never thought they were on bad terms. 

And I like the Briscoes but after seeing how things worked out at Giant Size Annual I was glad that they didn't show up. The way everything played out with Dragon and Generico wrestling in the main event was just amazing.


----------



## Rickey

^ Agreed it came off so well.


----------



## crooked_reflection

Whatever happened to Shayne Hawke? Is he still wrestling anywhere or is he retired, out with an injury, taking a hiatus, or wrestling under a mask?


----------



## smitlick

*Chikara - Aniversario Elf*

1. The Super Smash Brothers vs 3.0 vs Equinox & Helios vs F.I.S.T.
***
Two of the better theme songs going in Beat It & Blue Monday

2. Lince Dorado vs Fire Ant
**3/4

3. Amasis vs Vin Gerard
**1/2

4. Quacksaw & The Throwbacks vs Daizee Haze, Sara Del Rey, Pinkie Sanchez & Tursas
***1/4

*5. Young Lions Cup*
Tim Donst vs Soldier Ant
**3/4

*6. Campeonatos de Parejas*
Ares & Claudio Castagnoli vs Incoherence
***1/2-***3/4
Very good furthering of the BDK angle and really builds the eventual title change well.

7. Eddie Kingston vs Tommy Dreamer
**3/4
What a very shit way to end the show... Surprised they put it on last and Dreamers promo afterwards was pretty dull/careless.

Overall a better show then Zehn but still leaves a lot to improve on.



*PWG - DIO!*

1. Johnny Goodtime & Jerome "LTP" Robinson vs Los Luchas
**3/4

2. Brandon Bonham vs Ryan Taylor
**1/2
Bonham can't even hit his finisher well.... Fuck hes just shit.

3. Scott Lost vs Akira Tozawa
**1/2
I'm not sure why Excalibur thinks its a bad thing that Steen might be extra loud. Hell at least we can hear the 2nd commentators now.

4. Joey Ryan & The Cutler Brothers vs The Jackson 3
***1/4
Oh fuck... On goes the Mute button then. Bonhams on commentary. The Cutlers finisher rivals Bonhams in being shit.

5. Candice LeRae vs Christina Von Eeerie
**

6. Chris Hero vs Brandon Gatson
***

*7. PWG World Tag Team Title Match*
El Generico & Paul London vs Kevin Steen & Brian Kendrick
***1/2

I'd honestly recommend the Chikara show over this... Very very average show.​


----------



## KingCrash

*CZW – Home Sweet Home*


*One In Eight Chance Match*
DJ Hyde vs. Alex Colon vs. Ryan Slater vs. Tyler Veritas - **

*CZW WIRED Title*
Drew Gulak vs. Jonathan Gresham - *1/2

Team Macktion (TJ & Kirby Mack) vs. The Irish Drive-By (Rich Swann & Ryan McBride) - **3/4

*CZW Junior Heavyweight Title*
Sonjay Dutt vs. Adam Cole - ***1/4

*One In Eight Chance Match*
Sami Callihan vs. Sabian vs. Greg Excellent vs. AR Fox - **3/4

*Winner Entered In CZW Tag Tournament*
The Best Around (Bruce Cannon & TJ Maxwell) vs. Drake Younger & B-Boy - **1/2

*UltraViolent Grudge Match*
Cult Fiction (Masada & tHURTeen) vs. Scotty Vortekz & Danny Havoc - **1/2

*One In Eight Chance – Winner Gets Shot At Any Title*
Sabian vs. Tyler Veritas - DUD
_Why build up a opportunity for any title and have it end in around two minutes?_

*CZW World Heavyweight Title*
Jon Moxley vs. Egotistico Fantastico vs. Nick Gage - **3/4

*Loser Leaves CZW*
Drew Blood vs. Devon Moore - ***
_Shocked this main evented, and even more shocked it didn't suck._

​


----------



## Thisskateboarding

Hey thought I would ask here instead of making a thread but can you order the ROH GBH9 PPV on the net if you live in Australia? Any other Aussies on here ordering it?


----------



## smitlick

Thisskateboarding said:


> Hey thought I would ask here instead of making a thread but can you order the ROH GBH9 PPV on the net if you live in Australia? Any other Aussies on here ordering it?


Anywhere in the world with internet access from what i understand.


----------



## FITZ

Yeah I don't see any reason why you wouldn't be able to. 

And KingCrash, how many more of those CZW shows are you going to sit through?


----------



## seabs

*ROH Generation Now*

*Delirious vs Claudio Castagnoli*
_***_

*Colt Cabana & Ace Steel vs Jimmy Rave & Sal Rinauro*
_***1/4_

*Jay Briscoe vs Jimmy Jacobs*
_**3/4_

*Mark Briscoe vs Homicide*
_***1/4_

*Austin Aries, Roderick Strong, Matt Sydal & Jack Evans vs Davey Richards, Jarelle Clark & Irish Airbourne*
_***3/4_

*Christopher Daniels vs Christian Cage*
_***1/4_

*Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuinness - ROH World Championship*
_****_

*Overall:*
_Very fun and solid show. The Saints/Embassy match was extremely fun as was the GenNext match even though it had many flaws. The last two matches were reasonably underwhelming, even by Danielson/McGuinness standards. Solid all round show though._​


----------



## smitlick

DGUSA are gonna start showing ppvs live with gofightlive. Gabe didn't say when though.


----------



## rohisawesome34

*pwg dvd recommendation*

hey guys now on saturday at glory by honor 9 i wanna pick up my first pwg dvd i plan on picking up supercard of honor 5, the tna cross the line tp 09, fr 09, and aa0 10 set,and one pwg dvd i dont know which one to get though as my first. which dvd do you guys recommend i pick up as my first on saturday? and are non roh titles included in the buy 3 get 2 free sale theyll most likely have on saturday? lemme know thanks guys later


----------



## kwjr86

First iPPV for DGUSA will be 10/29 in Fall River, MA. One hour from where I live. Very Nice.


----------



## KaijuFan

kwjr86 said:


> First iPPV for DGUSA will be 10/29 in Fall River, MA. One hour from where I live. Very Nice.


Fall River eh? Might check it out


----------



## smitlick

New Update on Blue Grass Brawl via ROH's Forum

http://rohforum.com/forum/index.php?PHPSESSID=4vhdfu2249ooilj3t5f5qc8qa1&topic=2070.0



> September 6th- Update
> 
> If everything goes according to plan, we should announce the new shipping date for Bluegrass Brawl on Tuesday or Wednesday.


EDIT

*ROH on HDNet Volume 2*

*1. Bonus Match - Episode 1 - 21/3/09*
Delirious vs Jerry Lynn
**3/4

*2. Bonus Match - Episode 2 - 28/3/09*
Jay Briscoe vs Nigel McGuiness
***

*3. Episode 13 - 13/6/09*
Chris Hero vs Jerry Lynn
***1/4

*4. Episode 14 - 20/6/09*
Kenny King vs Kenny Omega
***

*5. Episode 14 - 20/6/09*
Roderick Strong vs KENTA
***3/4
I've been disappointed by both meetings of Strong/KENTA in ROH.

*6. Episode 15- 27/6/09 - Fight Without Honor*
Jimmy Jacobs vs Delirious
**3/4

*7. Episode 15 - 27/6/09 - ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
The American Wolves vs Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black
***1/2-***3/4

*8. Episode 16 - 11/7/09* 
Austin Aries, Kenny King & Rhett Titus vs Jerry Lynn, Kenny Omega & Erick Stevens
**1/2

*9. Episode 16 - 11/7/09*
Jay Briscoe vs Roderick Strong
**3/4

*10. Episode 17 - 18/7/09*
Chris Hero & The American Wolves vs KENTA & Steenerico
***3/4

*11. Episode 18 - 25/7/09*
Tyler Black vs Bryan Danielson
****1/4

Definitely worth the $15. Good stuff though KENTAs stuff was a tad disappointing.​


----------



## Platt

Finally a new shipping date for Bluegrass Brawl from ROH



> Bluegrass Brawl will be in stock and shipping on September 22nd. Thank you to everybody for their patience.


----------



## Lost10

New Video Wire: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqfzi7DdPbQ


----------



## KingCrash

*CZW - Southern Violence*


*CZW WIRED Title*
Rich Swann vs. Drew Gulak - **

AR Fox vs. Facade - **

*CZW World Tag Team Title Tournament Qualifier*
DJ Hyde & Greg Excellent vs. Team Macktion (TJ & Kirby Mack) - *1/2

Tyler Veritas vs. Sabian - **1/4

*CZW World Tag Team Title Tournament Qualifier*
Switchblade Conspiracy (Sami Callihan & Joe Gacy) vs. Danny Havoc & Scotty Vortekz - **

*CZW Junior Heavyweight Title*
Ryan Slater vs. Adam Cole - **3/4

*CZW World Heavyweight Title - Anything Goes*
Drake Younger vs. Jon Moxley vs. Nick Gage - **3/4
_Changing the title in front of 50 people in North Carolina instead of Philly is insane, and even more so when it's Gage winning. _

Didn't know IWA-MS ran in North Carolina. Worst CZW show of the year I've seen. ​


----------



## S-Mac

Not a bad video wire looks like Davey will be winning the title on his way out.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

I have been going absolutely *berserk* purchasing ROH DVD's from Ebay and sales from their website. Just within the past month or two I've acquired.


The Era of Honor Begins
The Round Robin Challenge
Road to the Title
Honor Invades Boston
Night of Champions
Midnight Express Reunion
Final Battle 2005
Supercard of Honor
Unified
Manhattan Mayhem 1 & 2
Bitter Friends/Stiffer Enemies 2
Supercard of Honor V


That's just the stuff that's arrived!

On the way, I've got 

Redemption
Unforgettable
The Big Bang

And just last night I won Ebay auctions for.

Dragon Gate Challenge
Glory by Honor V Night 2

I'm always on the lookout for great shows, so I'm not done by a longshot! Plus, this is Glory by Honor IX week!


----------



## smitlick

Finished with On The Bear Skin Rug - When Paul London Met Shane Douglas

- Bonus Features are ok. To alright matches from Zero-One and FMW.

Highlights of the main bit (Runs 49 mins) and is basically Paul at a Wrestling Convention.
- Paul gets ignored by Sunny
- Paul sees Jimmy Snuka walking away and wanted him to come back so that he could ask him why his son sucks so bad.
- Paul later then rips on Ted DiBiase Sr & Jr
- Paul and a man with a mullet?? shit on Gabe for not using the London/Shane feud better in ROH and then on DGUSA. (It seems Paul & Gabe won't be working together anytime soon)
- Paul then finally meets Shane.


Overall it was good but I'd have hated to have paid $15 on DVD for it.


----------



## Tarfu

Now that reminds me...










My next cover will be for "Jizust Mizarried" (the marriage of Sinn Bodhi and Stacy Carter).


----------



## seancarleton77

Really good promos from Davey & Tyler on the video wire. Amazing promo by Hero, one of his best.


----------



## seabs

*ROH time To Man Up*

*Bryan Danielson vs Jack Evans*
_***1/2_

*Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs Irish Airbourne*
_***3/4_

*Colt Cabana vs Claudio Castagnoli*
_***1/4_

*Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs Homicide & Ricky Reyes vs Adam Pearce & BJ Whitmer vs Jimmy Rave & Sal Rinauro - Ultimate Endurance - ROH World Tag Team Championships*
_**1/2_

*Nigel McGuinness vs Delirious - ROH Pure Championship*
_***3/4_

*KENTA & Davey Richards vs Briscoes*
_***3/4_

*Samoa Joe vs AJ Styles*
_***1/4_

*Overall:*
_Absolutely love this show. Every match is incredibly fun to watch bar the Ultimate Endurance. Breaking pins in an elimination match really annoys me. Probably the best ROH show without a MOTYC on it too. One of my favourite ROH shows._

*ROH Fight Of The Century*

*Colt Cabana vs Sal Rinauro*
_**_

*Shane Hagadorn vs Bobby Dempsey*
_Squash but about as good as a 5 second squash can possibly be._

*Nigel McGuinness vs Christopher Daniels vs Claudio Castagnoli vs Jay Lethal*
_**3/4_

*Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs Matt Sydal & Jack Evans vs Irish Airbourne vs Briscoes - Ultimate Endurance - ROH World Tag Team Championships*
_***1/2_

*Homicide & BJ Whitmer vs Steve Corino & Adam Pearce*
_***_

*KENTA vs Davey Richards*
_****_

*Bryan Danielson vs Samoa Joe - ROH World Championship*
_****1/4_

*Overall:*
_The whole show kinda hangs on the main event and I wasn't the biggest fan of it. Thought it was like a 30 minute Danielson vs Joe match stretched out over 60 minutes. The rest of the show is very good as well._​


----------



## Platt

Tarfu said:


> Now that reminds me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next cover will be for "Jizust Mizarried" (the marriage of Sinn Bodhi and Stacy Carter).


Any sneak previews on what else they might be releasing soon?


----------



## Tarfu

Not really, other than the two 5-disc Manami Toyota comps that should be out soon. I'm btw not making the cover for them after all; due date would be tomorrow and I've been sick the whole week (good luck to whoever gets the assignment, it's going to be a bitch finding pictures).


----------



## Platt

It’s “Glory By Honor IX” weekend and to celebrate this special event we’re offering 25% Off all orders placed at ROHWrestling.com with no minimum purchase required. This sale includes DVD’s, tickets, and apparel. Besides ROH DVD’s you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.

To redeem your 25% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: honor into the box marked Discount Code when you are going thru the checkout process. You must then hit the “submit” button to the right of the code in order to attach the discount to the order.

*The following items are NOT included in the sale: DVD Subscription Packages, Gift Certificates, and live event tickets for upcoming shows in Los Angeles on January 28th and Louisville on December 9th & 10th.

Offer ends on Monday, September 13th at 2:00 PM EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. No adjustments to prior purchases or previously placed orders. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.

NEW DVD RELEASES

The following DVD’s are now available to order in the New Releases section at ROHWrestling.com:

Ring of Honor on HDNet Vol. 3 (DVD)

This title will begin shipping next Thursday, September 16th!!!

This volume of “Ring of Honor Wrestling” on HDNet features some tremendous bouts include KENTA vs. Chris Hero; Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson for the World Title; Steen & Generico vs. The Briscoes; a six man tag with KENTA, Bryan Danielson, & Roderick Strong vs. The American Wolves & Chris Hero; plus much more!

1. Davey Richards vs. El Generico- Episode # 20
2. Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black- Episode #21
3. Non Title: Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong- Episode # 22
4. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kenny King & Rhett Titus- Episode #24
5. Tyler Black vs. Jerry Lynn- Episode #24
6. Dark City Fight Club vs. Young Bucks- Episode #25
7. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe- Episode # 25
8. KENTA, Bryan Danielson, & Roderick Strong vs. The American Wolves & Chris Hero- Episode # 26
9. Jerry Lynn vs. Kenny King- Episode #30
10. ROH World Title Match: Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson Episode #30
11. Chris Hero vs. KENTA- Episode #29

To order this DVD please click here.

Salvation- Chicago Ridge, IL 7/24/10 (DVD)

The title will begin shipping on Wednesday!!!

Tyler Black defends the World Title against Kevin Steen; The Kings of Wrestling vs. GenerationMe; Amazing Kong vs. Sara Del Rey; plus four Opening Round Matches in Tag Wars 2010.

1. Tag Wars 2010 Opening Round: Erick Stevens & Necro Butcher vs. Rasche Brown & Grizzly Redwood
2. Sara Del Rey vs. Amazing Kong
3. Tag Wars 2010 Opening Round: Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The House of Truth
4. Pick 6 Contender’s Series: (1) Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries
5. Tag Wars 2010 Opening Round: Jerry Lynn & Delirious vs. The All Night Express
6. Tag Wars 2010 Opening Round: The American Wolves vs. Colt Cabana & El Generico
7. Non Title Match: World Tag Team Champions The Kings of Wrestling vs. GenerationMe
8. ROH World Title Match: Tyler Black vs. Kevin Steen

To order this DVD please click here.

Hate: Chapter II- Collinsville, IL 7/23/10 (DVD)

Features The American Wolves vs. GenerationMe in an action packed tag team encounter; Kevin Steen vs. El Generico in a Grudge Match; The Kings of Wrestling and Sara Del Rey vs. The Briscoe Brothers and Amazing Kong; plus much more.

1. The House of Truth vs. The Bravado Brothers
2. Erick Stevens vs. Grizzly Redwood
3. Necro Butcher vs. Rasche Brown
4. Pick 6 Contender’s Series: (1) Roderick Strong vs. Colt Cabana
5. The American Wolves vs. GenerationMe
6. ROH World Champion Tyler Black, Delirious, & Jerry Lynn vs. Austin Aries, Rhett Titus, & Kenny King
7. Grudge Match: Kevin Steen vs. El Generico
8. The Kings of Wrestling and Sara Del Rey vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe and The Amazing Kong

To order this DVD please click here.

The Bluegrass Brawl- Louisville, KY 7/22/10 (DVD)

This title will begin shipping on September 22nd!!!

Ring of Honor debut event from The Davis Aena in Louisville, KY. Two of the top tag teams in the world battle it out in a hard-hitting contest as The American Wolves go against The Briscoe Brothers in a great main event.

1. Beef Wellington vs. Paredyse
2. OVW Southern Tag Team Title Match: The Elite vs. Sucio & Fang
3. Women of Honor: Sara Del Rey vs. Daizee Haze
4. Delirious vs. Mike Mondo
5. Pick 6 Series Match: (4) Chris Hero vs. Colt Cabana
6. Austin Aries, Kenny King & Rhett Titus vs. Roderick Strong & The House of Truth
7. Non Title Match: ROH World Champion Tyler Black vs. Claudio Castagnoli
8. The American Wolves vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe

To order this DVD please click here.

SHIMMER Vol. 32 (DVD)

This title will begin shipping on Monday!!!

1. Jamilia Craft vs. Malia Hosaka
2. Rachel Summerlyn vs. Kellie Skater
3. Nevaeh vs. Cat Power
4. Allison Danger & Jennifer Blake vs. Melanie Cruise & Annie Social
5. Jessie McKay vs. Tomoka Nakagawa
6. Tenille vs. Portia Perez
7. Misaki Ohata vs. Sara Del Rey
8. MsChif vs. Daffney
9. “Dark Angel” Sarah Stock vs. Nicole Matthews
10. Ayumi Kurihara vs. Daizee Haze
11. Mercedes Martinez vs. Hiroyo Matsumoto
12. Cheerleader Melissa vs. Ayako Hamada

To order this DVD please click here.

You Shoot with Jim Cornette: The Lost Questions (DVD-R)

He hasn’t stopped talking since we left him in YouShoot!

That was a while ago, but 4 hours didn’t seem to be enough. There were so many questions and topics that didn’t fit into the format for Jim Cornette’s first YouShoot appearance, so we’re doing it again. And this time it’s all for the fun stuff outside of Cornette’s career.

Last time we touched on all of the territories he hit, but this time it’s the other stuff we get to explore.

Hands down, the most controversial man in the pro wrestling business sounds off about all kings of hot button topics…on the ONLY shoot-style show conducted entirely by YOU!!!

Last time it was all wrestling, and now Corny sounds off on all your crazy ass questions! As always nothing is safe, and he’ll answer it all! Fast food…Sprite… Dairy Queen… WrestleRock Rumble … updated Russo tirade… rats… valets… health… drugs… What’s in the Bag?… The Sprite Challenge… Heart Attack Grill… today’s wrestling product… life at castle Cornette…TV… relaxation… terroristic threats… acid refux… and MORE CRAZY SHIT!

To order this DVD please click here.

Other Recent Releases Include:
- WWE SummerSlam 2010 (DVD) *this title will be shipping on Tuesday
- TNA Best of the Asylum Years Vol. 1 (2 Disc Set)
- Project Paul London – Season One (Double DVD-R)
- You Shoot LIVE with Dixie Carter (DVD-R)


----------



## seabs

*ROH Anarchy In The UK*

*BJ Whitmer vs Go Shiozaki*
_**_

*Jody Fleisch vs Johnny Storm vs Spud*
_*1/2_

*Nigel McGuinness, Robbie Brookside & Colt Cabana vs Chris Hero, Claudio Castagnoli & Chad Collyer*
_**1/4_

*Bryan Danielson vs SUWA - ROH World Championship*
_***_

*Doug Williams vs Jimmy Rave*
_**3/4_

*Briscoes vs Matt Sydal & Davey Richards*
_***1/2+_

*Bryan Danielson vs Roderick Strong - ROH World Championship*
_****1/4_

*Overall:*
_Honestly, I thought it was a pretty awful show given their standards around this time. Really spotty show that dragged on way longer than it should have. The only saving grace was the unscheduled Danielson/Strong main event._​


----------



## McQueen

Anyone seen the Cornette youshoot? 

Sounds like something i'd enjoy.


----------



## antoniomare007

it's pretty fun, and less serious than the first one. Cornette talking about ring rats and the Dairy Queen incident makes it an entertaining watch.


----------



## McQueen

I for one enjoy Corny ranting. Sometimes it comes off as a bit pathetic (like his inability to accept the biz has changed) but he does make a fair share of good points.


----------



## antoniomare007

yeah, even when Cornette is wrong or being really stubborn, he's always fun to listen.


----------



## Lost10

*PWG Self-Titled (6/10/2006)*


*Chasyn Rance vs. Ronin*
*1/2

*TJ Perkins vs. Rocky "Azúcar" Romero*
***-***1/4

* 3. Cape Fear (El Generico & Quicksilver) vs. Motor City Machine Guns (Chris Sabin & Alex Shelley)*
***3/4

*First Blood Match - "The Future" Frankie Kazarian vs. Scorpio Sky & Jade Chung*
**3/4

*Human Tornado vs. Joey Ryan*
**1/2

*Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Tag Team Championship Title Match - Arrogance ("Photogenic" Chris Bosh & "The Professional" Scott Lost) (c) vs. B-Boy & Super Dragon*
**3/4


_Average show excluding Cape Fear/MCMG but still fun to watch just like every PWG show._​


----------



## smitlick

McQueen said:


> Anyone seen the Cornette youshoot?
> 
> Sounds like something i'd enjoy.


Its much more entertaining then the 1st was... Definitely worth a watch.

Also took advantage of 25% off at ROH and picked up
Shimmer Vol 32
ROH on HDNet Vol 3
Hate: Chapter II
Salvation

It annoys me though that I'll get this probably before my last order of Blue Grass Brawl & Shimmer Vol 31..


*IWA-MS - King of The Death Matches 2010 - Night 1*

1. Jonathan Gresham vs Drake Younger vs Jimmy Jacobs
**1/2
Gresham has Lethals face and LTPs body... Odd mix. Also Surprised Jacobs would still work IWA-MS. Oh fuck off. Jacobs says some shit i can barely hear. Then Ian has to come out and say shit. FUCK OFF IAN YOU STUPID FAT PIECE OF SHIT.

*2. Thumbtack Gloves & Kickpads On A Pole*
Devon Moore vs Mason Cutter
**

*3. Homerun Derby Death Match*
Bull Pain vs Kyle Threat
**1/4

*4. Homewrecker Match*
Mitch Page vs Simon Sezz
**
Holy fuck Mitch Page is fucking fat... It seems if your super fat and useless your a death match wrestler.

*5. Fans Bring The Weapons*
Balls Mahoney vs Michael Faith
**1/4
Ian returns with another useless promo afterwards trying to put over Michael Faith i presume. 

*6. Four Corners Of Pain*
Neil Diamond Cutter vs Devin Cutter
**3/4
I presume the Cutters are like a cheap ripoff of the Dudleys.

*7. Loose Light Tubes*
Whacks vs Chuey Martinez
**

*8. Bar Room Brawl*
Nick Gage vs Necro Butcher
***
Finish looked brutal. Suplex through glass but the glass didnt break.. 

*9. No Rope Barbed Wire & Light Tubes*
JC Bailey vs Ian Rotten
***
Was ok but then again it is an Ian Rotten match.


Very little chance of me actually sitting through the 2nd Night without a break. Commentary was ok with Jacobs but otherwise just so very shite.


*IWA-MS - King of the Death Matches 2010 - Night 2*

- Nick Gage does a promo beforehand and says hes here for 2 things, Win the Tournament and make money. I doubt he'll do either of those.

1. Markus Crane vs Simon Sezz
**

2. Johnathan Gresham vs Tyler Black
**3/4
Oh yay Ians back after the match.... 

*3. Light Tube Log Cabins & Light Tube Ropes*
Neil Diamond Cutter vs WHACKS
**1/2
Commentary was awful....

*4. Barbed Wire Strap & Light Tubes Match*
JC Bailey vs Nick Gage
**3/4
Suprisingly ok but disappointing finish.

*5. Chair vs Bat Match*
Balls Mahoney vs Bull Pain
**1/2
Just when you think the commentary can't get any more painful, it does.

*6. Fans Bring The Weapons Match*
Devon Moore vs Mitch Page
**

*7. Barbed Wire Dog Collar Match*
Devon Moore vs Neil Diamond Cutter
*3/4
NDC sucks massive penis which doesn't surprise me as Ian comes out afterwards and tries to put him over...

*8. Texas Deathmatch*
JC Bailey vs Balls Mahoney
**
Massively disappointing.

9. The Hooligans & Matt Cage vs Necro Butcher, Michael Faith & Chuey Martinez
*1/2
To make this match even worse the Dixieland Destroyer comes out....

*10. No Rope Barbed Wire, Electrified Light Tubes & Fans Bring The Weapons*
JC Bailey vs Devon Moore
**3/4
More disappointment... Really tame finish but quite pleasing that Moore didnt win. Wow Ian even picks up the microphone again. This man is retarded....​


----------



## seabs

*ROH Honor Reclaims Boston*

*Nigel McGuinness vs John Walters*
_**1/2_

*Mercedes Martinez vs Daizee Haze*
_*1/2_

*Christopher Daniels vs Chris Hero*
_**3/4_

*Matt Sydal vs Claudio Castagnoli*
_***_

*Samoa Joe, Homicide & BJ Whitmer vs Briscoes & Steve Corino*
_**3/4_

*Colt Cabana vs Jimmy Rave*
_*1/2_

*Bryan Danielson vs Delirious - ROH World Championship*
_***1/4_

*Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs KENTA & Davey Richards*
_****_

*Overall:*
_Solid show overall but the only match that stood out was the main event._​


----------



## FITZ

Is a barbed wire dog tag match where they both have collars on that are connected by barbed wire or is a barbed wire match where the are chained together?


----------



## KingCrash

*Dragon Gate USA – Enter The Dragon
*

CIMA vs. Johnny Gargano - **3/4

Chuck Taylor vs. Ricochet vs. Adam Cole vs. Arik Cannon - ****

Naruki Doi vs. Drake Younger - **

Rich Swann vs. Scott Reed Brodie Lee killing everyone

*Elimination Match*
Kamikaze USA (Akuma, Moxley, Tozawa & YAMATO) vs. Team Chikara (Quackenbush, Jigsaw & Hallowicked) and Masato Yoshino - ***1/2

*Open The Freedom Gate Title*
BxB Hulk vs. Masaaki Mochizuki - ***1/4​
And smitlick I though I was the only one torturing myself watching IWA-MS. Too bad we won't get a TPI this year, though by the lineup Ian was putting out you knew it wasn't going to happen.


----------



## smitlick

KingCrash said:


> *Dragon Gate USA – Enter The Dragon
> *
> 
> CIMA vs. Johnny Gargano - **3/4
> 
> Chuck Taylor vs. Ricochet vs. Adam Cole vs. Arik Cannon - ****
> 
> Naruki Doi vs. Drake Younger - **
> 
> Rich Swann vs. Scott Reed Brodie Lee killing everyone
> 
> *Elimination Match*
> Kamikaze USA (Akuma, Moxley, Tozawa & YAMATO) vs. Team Chikara (Quackenbush, Jigsaw & Hallowicked) and Masato Yoshino - ***1/2
> 
> *Open The Freedom Gate Title*
> BxB Hulk vs. Masaaki Mochizuki - ***1/4​
> And smitlick I though I was the only one torturing myself watching IWA-MS. Too bad we won't get a TPI this year, though by the lineup Ian was putting out you knew it wasn't going to happen.


Lol yeah i only picked up Prince of & King of the Death Matches but didnt bother or find anything else yet to download from IWA-MS. I have 4-5 CZW shows still to watch as well which should be pretty poor as well as Acid Fest... Looks like i won't enjoy Enter The Dragon either. DGUSA has really gone downhill with some of the workers and matches there putting on.




TaylorFitz said:


> Is a barbed wire dog tag match where they both have collars on that are connected by barbed wire or is a barbed wire match where the are chained together?



Normal Dog Collar with Barbed Wire wrapped around the chain or at least that what it looked like.. Really hard to tell whether it actually had Barbed Wire on it..


----------



## jawbreaker

Is it officially announced that there's no TPI again this year? What's their excuse this time? The lineup was actually pretty decent IIRC.


----------



## seancarleton77

I was busy the last few days, so I could not see Glory By Honor IX, so if anyone could please tell me when the replay goes up on Go Fight Live I would very much appreciate it. 

Thank you.


----------



## KingKicks

^ Already up. Only bad thing is the end of the double chain match + the aftermath are missing due to the stream crashing while it was going on.


----------



## Platt

Yup glad I didn't pay for it annoyign enough that I wasted time downloading it for free to see that bit. Just hope ROH have it and manage to produce a watchable DVD of this PPV unlike the others.


----------



## William Murderface

Just bought PWG All Star Weekend 5 Night 1 & 2, cant wait to relive those nights again


----------



## KingCrash

jawbreaker said:


> Is it officially announced that there's no TPI again this year? What's their excuse this time? The lineup was actually pretty decent IIRC.


Just the standard "we can't put the show the fans deserve" excuse. Probably because they still owe money to the people that own the building they were going to use. Plus I don't think they could have gotten guys like Richards, Black, Omega and others like Kingston & B-Boy would no-show as always.


----------



## jawbreaker

Is Omega even in the States this month?


----------



## KingCrash

Nope, but Ian was still promoting in the line-up before the cancellation.


----------



## smitlick

RING OF HONOR BUY 3, GET 2 FREE DVD SALE!!!

You can now get (2) free Ring of Honor DVD’s when you purchase (3). It is very important you read all of the directions below before placing your order as the instructions have changed with the new website.

1) You will receive (2) Free Ring of Honor DVD’s when you purchase (3). A total of (5) ROH DVD’s must be in your cart for this offer to become valid. There is a limit of one offer per order. Click here for the ROH Store to see all of the DVD’s included in this offer.
2) If you want to take advantage of this offer multiple times, you must place multiple orders. Non ROH event DVD’s titles are not included in this sale. You may add other items to your order but they would not count towards the sale promotion.
3) When you add three Ring of Honor DVD’s to your cart the system will automatically deduct the lowest priced item from the total price.
4) Your free selection will be the lowest priced items you are buying.
5) This offer is good on all DVD’s listed under the Ring of Honor DVD section in the Store.

Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Thursday, September 16th at noon EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.


----------



## McQueen

Any 5 shows from 2009 on (aside from Danielson Countdown shows) ABSOLUTELY worth having?


----------



## KB# 24

McQueen said:


> Any 5 shows from 2009 on (aside from Danielson Countdown shows) ABSOLUTELY worth having?


Possibly, Rising Above 2009.


----------



## Sephiroth

McQueen said:


> Any 5 shows from 2009 on (aside from Danielson Countdown shows) ABSOLUTELY worth having?


Yeah...

Double Feature II
Aries vs. Richards
The Omega Effect

You're Welcome



KB# 24 said:


> Possibly, Rising Above 2009.


That counts as 2008, but high five tho.


----------



## smitlick

McQueen said:


> Any 5 shows from 2009 on (aside from Danielson Countdown shows) ABSOLUTELY worth having?


Dunno bout Absolutely but here are some of the better shows.

7th Anniversary Show - Nigel vs KENTA + Steenerico vs Wolves
http://www.rohwrestling.com/store.php?sec=prod&prod=570

Supercard of Honor IV - Nigel vs Lynn + KENTA vs Davey
http://www.rohwrestling.com/store.php?sec=prod&prod=220

Take No Prisoners 2009 - Black/KENTA vs Davey/Nakajima + Rest of the card is pretty solid
http://www.rohwrestling.com/store.php?sec=prod&prod=221

Double Feature II - Black/Danielson vs Wolves + I only had 1 match under ***.
http://www.rohwrestling.com/store.php?sec=prod&prod=222

Aries vs Richards - Aries vs Richards + Bucks vs Steenerico + Omega vs Nakajima
http://www.rohwrestling.com/store.php?sec=prod&prod=240

The Omega Effect - Generico vs Nakajima + Strong vs Black + Aries vs Omega
http://www.rohwrestling.com/store.php?sec=prod&prod=241

The Big Bang - King vs Richards + Briscoes vs KOW + Black vs Aries vs Strong
http://www.rohwrestling.com/store.php?sec=prod&prod=540

Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 2 - Davey vs Strong + Generico/Cabana vs Corino/Steen
http://www.rohwrestling.com/store.php?sec=prod&prod=559

Supercard of Honor V - Steen vs Cabana + KOW vs MCMG + Black vs Strong
http://www.rohwrestling.com/store.php?sec=prod&prod=565

Haven't seen anything after SCOH V yet.


----------



## jawbreaker

DF2
AvR
TOE
BFSE2
SCOH5
DBD8


----------



## smitlick

*CZW - Lines In The Sand*

1. Alex Colon vs Mark Angel
*3/4

2. Team Macktion vs The Irish Drive-By
**1/2

3. Sabian vs Ruckus
*1/2
Incredibly bad.

*4. CZW Junior Heavyweight Title Match*
Ryan Slater vs Adam Cole
**3/4

*5. CZW World Heavyweight Title Match*
Jon Moxley vs Greg Excellent
*

6. Jon Moxley vs DJ Hyde
N/A

7. Jon Moxley vs Nick Gage
**3/4

8. The Best Around vs The A-Team vs A.R. Fox & Jonathan Gresham
**3/4

9. Chris Hero vs Egotistico Fantastico
***1/2
Best match that I've seen from Ego..

*10. CZW World Tag Team Title Match*
Eddie Kingston & Drake Younger vs Cult Fiction
***​


----------



## McQueen

Thanks, think I might pick up 

Aries vs Richards
The Omega Effect
Bitter Friends. Stiffer Enemies 2
Supercard V
DBD 8


----------



## Tarfu

Aries vs. Richards, while it isn't a bad show, it's difficult to sit through. The hardcam is about a mile away from the ring and you can barely hear the crowd even without commentary (which is awfully loud anyway).


----------



## McQueen

BABA O'RLY

Maybe i'll replace that for something else then seeing as i'm the one person in this section who doesn't have a never ending hard on for Davey anyways.


----------



## seabs

*The only show that I'd recommend that is great from top to bottom is Supercard Of Honor V. I'd probably say get Aries vs Richards, Double Feature II and The Big Bang as well. Throw in Supercard IV as your 5th show.*


----------



## McQueen

Aries Vs. Richards- Novi, MI 11/13/09 (DVD) 
Supercard of Honor V- New York, NY 5/8/10 (DVD) 
Death Before Dishonor VIII- Toronto, Ontario 6/19/10 (2 Disc Set) 
Double Feature II- Montreal, Quebec 4/17/09 & & Markham, Ontario 4/18/09 
Supercard or Honor IV

& PWG Kurt Russell(Reunion)

This is what I was thinking of getting, can't remember my fucking password though. :hmm:

Edit: Thought I had Supercard IV, I don't i'm taking that over BF,SE II then. Thanks *Seabs*!


----------



## jawbreaker

DFII was the best DVD of the Pearce era, just barely ahead of SCOH V. I guess that's not really a fair comparison given that DFII is just the best matches from two separate shows, but all those matches are good.


----------



## FITZ

Double Feature II was fantastic. I like how it just had good match after good match leading into the main event, which is one of the best tag matches I've seen in a very long time.


----------



## McQueen

I normally would have thought to stay away from a Double Feature show seeing as Double Feature I was said to be pretty much shit.


----------



## FITZ

McQueen said:


> I normally would have thought to stay away from a Double Feature show seeing as Double Feature I was said to be pretty much shit.


I think the reason why they made the weekend a Double Feature is because the first night would have been terrible show on it's own. 

And Danielson and Black vs. American Wolves match alone is enough to warrant a purchase. Granted Edwards, Black, and Davey are far from your favorite ROH guys but the match was still a classic.


----------



## McQueen

I don't mind Edwards & Richards in a tag team because it hides each guys weaknesses (i.e. Edwards not being interesting, Davey somewhat going over the top with strike exchanges, dives, SPOTZ in general etc), I think those two work better as a tag team unit personally.


----------



## KingKicks

http://www.rohwrestling.com/news/roh-video-wire-91410/


----------



## seabs

*ROH The Bitter End*

*Christopher Daniels vs Matt Cross*
_**3/4_

*Ricky Reyes vs Shane Hagadorn*
_*_

*BJ Whitmer vs Colt Cabana vs Tank Toland vs Pelle Primeau*
_***1/4_

*Bryan Danielson & Jimmy Rave vs Samoa Joe & Nigel McGuinness*
_***3/4_

*Briscoes vs Davey Richards & Delirious*
_***1/2_

*Kings Of Wrestling vs Austin Aries & Roderick Strong - ROH World Tag Team Championships*
_***1/4_

*KENTA vs Matt Sydal*
_****1/4_

*Homicide vs Steve Corino - Fight Without Honor*
_***1/4_

*Overall:*
_Very good show despite the dissapointing main event. Danielson was fucking amazing at heeling it up and still putting on an incredible performance without having to wrestle much because of his injury. Oh yeah and wrestling needs more tiny jobbers like Pelle._​


----------



## Cleavage

Roderick Of Honor.


----------



## smitlick

McQueen said:


> Aries Vs. Richards- Novi, MI 11/13/09 (DVD)
> Supercard of Honor V- New York, NY 5/8/10 (DVD)
> Death Before Dishonor VIII- Toronto, Ontario 6/19/10 (2 Disc Set)
> Double Feature II- Montreal, Quebec 4/17/09 & & Markham, Ontario 4/18/09
> Supercard or Honor IV
> 
> & PWG Kurt Russell(Reunion)
> 
> This is what I was thinking of getting, can't remember my fucking password though. :hmm:
> 
> Edit: Thought I had Supercard IV, I don't i'm taking that over BF,SE II then. Thanks *Seabs*!


Good choices... DF II was really good which was a surprise to probably everyone that viewed it. Don't seek the matches excluded from the release though because they were pretty awful. Franky The Mobster has to go down as one of the worst workers in ROHs history.


----------



## McQueen

How was DBD 9 and Manhattan Mayhem III by the way?


----------



## smitlick

McQueen said:


> How was DBD 9 and Manhattan Mayhem III by the way?


Im not psychic so i don't know how DBD 9 will be. Haven't seen DBD 8 yet (its sitting on my shelf) if that was what you were asking.

Somehow my review for MM III is missing but the show was ok but nothing must have beside maybe the Wolves vs Steenerico Submission match & there was a surprisingly good Sonjay Dutt match.


----------



## McQueen

Sorry meant DBD 7 haha.


----------



## smitlick

McQueen said:


> Sorry meant DBD 7 haha.


Both Nights were ok and i'd recommend them if it was a Double Feature. Both nights have horrible Franky The Mobster matches on them though but the rest of the cards are good. If you like Hero you'd probably enjoy the shows because he has the best matches on both nights. Nothing MOTY or anything tho.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/7932235-post2277.html
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/7934863-post2278.html


----------



## KingCrash

smitlick said:


> Good choices... DF II was really good which was a surprise to probably everyone that viewed it. Don't seek the matches excluded from the release though because they were pretty awful. Franky The Mobster has to go down as one of the worst workers in ROHs history.


Frankie the Mobster is one of the worst workers in Canadian history. It's bad when 5 ft. nothings named Twiggy and women like LuFisto are outworking you by leaps and bounds in the same match. He's a roided-up Canadian version of Shannon Moore.


----------



## smitlick

KingCrash said:


> Frankie the Mobster is one of the worst workers in Canadian history. It's bad when 5 ft. nothings named Twiggy and women like LuFisto are outworking you by leaps and bounds in the same match. He's a roided-up Canadian version of Shannon Moore.


I'd still rather watch Shannon Moore though.... I'd love to know what Pearce was thinking when he thought it would be a good idea to book Franky The Mobster. I'd compare him more to Rasche Brown but even more useless.


----------



## KingCrash

I'd say it was Steen who got Pearce to book him. They worked together in IWS and all around Canada along with Generico and the Super Smash Brothers among others.


----------



## smitlick

KingCrash said:


> I'd say it was Steen who got Pearce to book him. They worked together in IWS and all around Canada along with Generico and the Super Smash Brothers among others.


Well maybe Steen is actually crazy... Although i did like the inclusion of the Smash Bros. Hopefully with Delirious as booker we see a few more guys in ROH like SSB or hopefully Chucky T.


----------



## jawbreaker

I actually kinda liked Franky's match with D-Lo.

Both nights of DBD were fun shows, including probably the best new Embassy match ever in the elimination tag. Both of Hero's matches were good as well, and Generico/Dutt was surprisingly good. While watching them I felt like I was watching a PWG show, which is probably a good thing.


----------



## FITZ

ROH: Bitter Friends Stiffer Enemies II

*Rasche Brown vs. Sami Callihan *

I loved the way this started, Sami just looked like a maniac and Brown played his role well to. It was just hilarious to see Callihan screaming, "Come on Rasche!" only to get hit with some type of insanley painful looking move. The fact that Sami kept pissing Brown off just made it that much more entertaining. 

Besides these antics they tried to structure a match in and it sort of worked. Brown came in with taped ribs and it was good to see Sami Callihan go after them. Brown actually sold them pretty well to which was more than I was expecting. Pretty good match actually since they managed to mix in all these power moves and high impact spots with a match that actually made sense. A nice short length helped a lot as well. 
***3/4 *

*
The Dark City Fight Club vs. The Bravado Brothers*

I feel bad for the Bravado Brothers. I'm not one for caring if a guy has "the look" but damn these guys just look like jobbers. They're decent enough workers and they're only going to get better as time wears on but I have a hard time seeing them go that far. Which is a shame because from the little I've seen of them they are decent enough workers. 

Pretty basic match but it worked. The Bravados put a better effort then I expected but DCFC could have made them look a lot better. They hit some really nice offense and the guy kicked out at 1. It was pretty much a squash because DCFC didn't really sell anything. It just kind of pissed me off because some selling would have gone a long way.
***


*Metal Master vs. Eddie Edwards*

This was really very average. In fact average is really the only word that comes to mind when thinking about the match. I can't think of any big highlights of the match, no move really stuck out above the rest of the match. The bad commentary moments are the only parts I remember (like the one guy saying he had never seen a Crippler Crossface before). 

The match had no real focus. There wasn't any type of story that I can describe like I could for the previous matches. They wrestled back and forth at an average pace for over 10 minutes. Once again average. I really wasn't too impressed with the Metal Master very much either. I'm also starting to think that Edwards needs a really good opponent to wrestle with in order to have a good match.
****


*The House of Truth w/ Truth Martini vs. Erick Stevens and Shawn Daivari w/ Prince Nana *

Pretty fun match early because both teams were essentially heels and it was nice to see them try to out cheat each other. Nana also threw water at a fan and said, "You're dead to me." so that just added a whole lot to the match. 

It's too bad after those first few minutes of good stuff this match got boring, really boring. I literally fell asleep while watching it. Dead crowd and the wrestling they were doing was not impressive in the least bit. It got better towards the last few minutes of the match (I had to go back and pick up the match near the end after I took my unplanned middle of the day nap) but it just doesn't make up for how bad parts of the match were early on. And this match lasted far too long as well. 

To sum things up, 3 minutes of OK, and like 12 minutes of crap.
*1/2**


*Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards*

If this is the match that ROH decides to go with to main event Final Battle then I can't wait after seeing this match. Yeah they just threw bombs at each other the whole time but this was pretty much the perfect way to show how evenly matched they were. When you put two of your top contenders in the ring with each other and they both come out looking stronger then they did before the match began you are doing something right. 

Look this match suffers from some of the most blatant and obvious indy overkill that you will ever see. It worked here because they went to a draw though. They just threw everything they had at each other and neither guy was able to get the win. I also think Davey died when he dove into the crowd. He must have gone to hell, kicked Satan's ass and Jesus was too afraid to tell him he was dead so he brought him back to life because that's the only he could have gotten up from the insane dive he took. 

ROH really should have put more effort into booking a rematch here. I expected it to be good but nowhere near this great. It just kept getting better right until the end. I give it a very high,
*****1/4*


*Petey Williams vs. Rhett Titus*

"If I have hepatitis you're probably gonna get it too buddy." This statement, made by Titus at the start of the match, really shows the joys of watching this show without commentary. It's nice to be able to pick things like that up. I have to say that Titus does a really good job of getting his character to show up during his matches. He really just comes across as a despicable human being that you just want to see get beat up. 

Williams tried to be this cool badass face but it just didn't really work all that well. His offense was pretty average for the most part with a few exceptions and I just found myself wanting to see him hit the Canadian Destroyer the entire match, which he never did. I don't like it when the one trick pony doesn't hit his trick. 

The match was decent enough though, pretty good pace and the offense both guys hit was good enough. Nothing special but there wasn't anything all that wrong with it either.
***1/4
*
*
Kenny King and Austin Aries vs. The Briscoes*

So going in there was some talk about King and Aries having some issues getting along and working together. After a Aries promo were it was announced they were "As thick as thieves" they went on to work together and do a fantastic job of heeling it up together. Besides all the cheating they did they also wrestled a really smart tag match together. 

The Briscoes didn't need to do much other then be themselves as any face team could have made the story aspect of the match work. The action was really good as well and I was impressed to see that they kept it fast paced the whole time. I loved the ending to because it was so perfect with the way King and Aries had been acting. King had a Briscoe on his shoulders and he got pulled off and they threw Aries onto his shoulders. King didn't notice and hit his finisher on Aries. 

Good match right before we got to the main events of the show. 
****1/2*


_ROH World Championship Match_
*Tyler Black (c) vs. Chirs Hero*

What I really loved about this match was that Black made Hero look so good. Of course Tyler has to sell for the guy but he didn't need to let Hero dominate so much early on. And Hero really ran with it. It looked like he was hands down just better then Tyler early on. He was trash talking a lot of brought the asshole confidence to a really high level. It's one of my favorite pure heel performances by Hero since the CZW angle. 

Anyway the action was good and they of course hit that fever pitch near the end which is always just awesome. This was the first Tyler Black title defense outside of New York that I've seen and I was really impressed with him. 
******

_
Come as You Are Street Fight:_
*Kevin Steen and Steve Corino vs. El Generico and Colt Cabana *

Steve Corino automatically wins this match for wearing an all white suit to the "Come as You Are Street Fight."

And it's amazing how much hatred you could just feel in the match. This was just an all out war between the teams and it's the perfect example of how you should work a hardcore match. After seeing this match I've come to the conclusion that this is the best feud going in wrestling right now. 

They fought all over the building and when they climbed onto the scaffold is was just a really scary moment. Without going into too much detail they pretty much tried to kill each other for 20 minutes. It was really pretty amazing. Better then the Chain Match they had and I was there live for the Chain Match. Can't wait to see more from these guys. 
*****1/2*​

This was a really good show overall. It had a few bad matches but the Street Fight, Black/Hero, and Strong/Davey make this show a must buy.


----------



## Legend

Damn, the latest video wire has me salivating at the prospect of Kings/Wolves even more thanks to EE's comments.


----------



## McQueen

TaylorFitz said:


> *Petey Williams vs. Rhett Titus*
> 
> "If I have hepatitis you're probably gonna get it too buddy." This statement, made by Titus at the start of the match, really shows the joys of watching this show without commentary. It's nice to be able to pick things like that up. I have to say that Titus does a really good job of getting his character to show up during his matches. He really just comes across as a despicable human being that you just want to see get beat up.
> 
> Williams tried to be this cool badass face but it just didn't really work all that well. His offense was pretty average for the most part with a few exceptions and I just found myself wanting to see him hit the Canadian Destroyer the entire match, which he never did. I don't like it when the one trick pony doesn't hit his trick.
> 
> The match was decent enough though, pretty good pace and the offense both guys hit was good enough. Nothing special but there wasn't anything all that wrong with it either.
> ***1/4
> *
> 
> _
> Come as You Are Street Fight:_
> *Kevin Steen and Steve Corino vs. El Generico and Colt Cabana *
> 
> Steve Corino automatically wins this match for wearing an all white suit to the "Come as You Are Street Fight."
> 
> And it's amazing how much hatred you could just feel in the match. This was just an all out war between the teams and it's the perfect example of how you should work a hardcore match. After seeing this match I've come to the conclusion that this is the best feud going in wrestling right now.
> 
> They fought all over the building and when they climbed onto the scaffold is was just a really scary moment. Without going into too much detail they pretty much tried to kill each other for 20 minutes. It was really pretty amazing. Better then the Chain Match they had and I was there live for the Chain Match. Can't wait to see more from these guys.
> *****1/2*[/CENTER]
> 
> 
> This was a really good show overall. It had a few bad matches but the Street Fight, Black/Hero, and Strong/Davey make this show a must buy.


Man, I love RhettTitus. :lmao But Petey Williams is an abortion, I almost feel bad for the guy for trying so hard yet sucking so much.

Corino wearing a white suit to a bloody brawl makes him the greatest man to ever live, sorry Aries.


----------



## FITZ

McQueen said:


> Man, I love RhettTitus. :lmao But Petey Williams is an abortion, I almost feel bad for the guy for trying so hard yet sucking so much.
> 
> Corino wearing a white suit to a bloody brawl makes him the greatest man to ever live, sorry Aries.


I can't figure it out with Williams. It's not that he's lazy in the ring, he's athletic, and has a cool finisher. His matches just aren't good though. 

And I'll call you Corino in a white suit for a street fight and raise you this picture of Austin Aries,


----------



## erikstans07

Anyone know if Jimmy Rave had some problems with ROH? His last appearance was the dog collar match with Necro and he hasn't been booked since. He's not a GREAT talent, but he brought a little credibility to The Embassy at least and I can at least stand to watch him wrestle.


----------



## KingCrash

They probably just didn't want to use him anymore, sort of like when Brent Albright disappeared after his feud with Claudio ended. Honestly I don't even know if Rave coming back as the crown jewel could help the endless black hole of suck that is The Embassy.


----------



## erikstans07

You're probably right, but if they would let him have a legit singles feud with someone worth a shit, I'd welcome him back to the roster.


----------



## seabs

*The only way they could improve The Embassy is if they have Nana bring in a complete new group and turn on the current lot. Perhaps keep Stevens though. It'd only work if they brought in all new guys that aren't currently on the roster and were actually great heels.

While I'm here the 3 big matches on Hate: Chapter II were all incredibly dissapointing imo if anyone was unsure about buying it.*


----------



## Emperor DC

Going to order EVOLVE 2 & 4 me thinks. 2 for Hero and CHIKARA crazy stuff and 4 for Danielson/Fish and Jacobs/Taylor. Not a bad deal really, $25 for a two pack.


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH - Hate: Chapter II*


The House of Truth vs. The Bravado Brothers - *1/2

Erick Stevens vs. Grizzly Redwood - *
_Die Embassy Die_

Necro Butcher vs. Rasche Brown - DUD
_Never really started, just another crap Butcher brawl._

*Pick 6 Contender's Series*
(1) Roderick Strong vs. Colt Cabana - **3/4

The American Wolves vs. The Young Bucks - ***1/4
_Maybe it's just because I seen them have better matches, but I wasn't feeling this at all._

Tyler Black, Delirious, & Jerry Lynn vs. Austin Aries, Rhett Titus, & Kenny King - ***

*Grudge Match*
Kevin Steen vs. El Generico - ***1/2

The Kings of Wrestling and Sara Del Rey vs. The Briscoes and Amazing Kong - ***1/2 

​


----------



## Emperor DC

Decided to go for EVOLVE 1 and 4 in the end. 

Was going to get a Paypal account, but this is a one-off purchase whilst I have the money and when I do purchase, its not enough to warrant getting the account in the first place tbh.

Can't wait for them to get here.

Any UK guys know what the wait is? I'd imagine a week or so?


----------



## FITZ

Emperor DC said:


> Going to order EVOLVE 2 & 4 me thinks. 2 for Hero and CHIKARA crazy stuff and 4 for Danielson/Fish and Jacobs/Taylor. Not a bad deal really, $25 for a two pack.





Emperor DC said:


> Decided to go for EVOLVE 1 and 4 in the end.
> 
> Was going to get a Paypal account, but this is a one-off purchase whilst I have the money and when I do purchase, its not enough to warrant getting the account in the first place tbh.
> 
> Can't wait for them to get here.
> 
> Any UK guys know what the wait is? I'd imagine a week or so?


Good call, Evolve 2 is my least favorite of their shows they've put on out of the first 4. I loved Evolve 3 but I can understand picking Evolve 1 over 3. 

Take what I just said with a grain of salt because it just so happens that my least favorite Evolve show is the only one that I didn't go to live.


----------



## Meteora2004

TaylorFitz said:


> Good call, Evolve 2 is my least favorite of their shows they've put on out of the first 4. I loved Evolve 3 but I can understand picking Evolve 1 over 3.
> 
> Take what I just said with a grain of salt because it just so happens that my least favorite Evolve show is the only one that I didn't go to live.


I really tried to go.  It just didn't happen. At least you got to go to 3 for free because of it!


----------



## Emperor DC

I went for one because of Richards, Doane, the backstage package and the CHIKARA guys. I have read a good review of it, and EVOLVE 4 just sounds off the chart crazy with three top matches.

I found out a little earlier that I'm getting a tax rebait, not sure whether to spend it all or half of it or so on some ROH stuff. I need to stock up and this money will be kind of loose change as I did not exactly budget for having the spare cash.


----------



## jawbreaker

As far as the Evolve 1-3...

1: TJP vs. Sawa is fucking amazing. Richards vs. Ibushi is what you'd expect, good match but nothing really blowaway. The rest of the show pretty much sucks.
2: Claudio vs. Fish is great, Hero vs. Hidaka as well, and that's about it. If Gargano vs. Jacobs is on this show then that's decent too.
3: Chucky T vs. Claudio is awesome, Hero vs. Fish might be better, TJP vs. O'Reilly is good too, and Jacobs vs. Allen is worth watching too.

In the process of watching 4 right now and we'll see how it turns out.


----------



## Tarfu

PWG's Seven is in stock and shipping.


----------



## jawbreaker

If anyone has seen Marble Hornets then they would know why I was terrified for a second when I saw that cover.


----------



## seancarleton77

*Evolve 4: Danielson vs. Fish*

Jon Moxley vs. Brodie Lee
***

Holy fucking stiff fest, even Kobashi and Kawada would be proud. Great brawl, all I want from Mox and Brodie is a No Holds Barred match, that shit would be epic. I liked the finish only if the feud continues.

Chris Dickinson vs. Drake Younger vs. Ricochet vs. Rich Swan

**3/4 

Dickinson was clearly the star and the hardest worker in the match, it was as if he was the big star facing a bunch of spot monkeys and a glorified back yarder. I loved Dickinson killing mother fuckers.

Johnny Gargano vs. Adam Cole
***1/4

I really like this Gargano, and Cole isn't exactly a slouch himself, he does need to change his look a little though. Really good match.

Jigsaw & Hallowicked vs. Aeroform
**

Spot fest, and not the kind that blows our mind, the kind that seems choreographed.

Sami Calihan vs. Arik Cannon
***

I hate nearly everything about Arik Cannon, even though he looked alright on this show. Calihan was clearly the star and the hard worker in this one, he's come a long way, hopefully he becomes a big enough star to get away from shitty CZW crowds.

Up In Smoke vs. The Osirian Portal
**3/4

The Osirian Portal make the match seem fake but Cheech & Cloudy's awesomeness made this match.

"The Kentucky Gentleman" Chuck Taylor vs. Jimmy Jacobs
***3/4

Great work from both men, this match never dragged on and once again showed that Taylor and Jacobs are stars.

Bryan Danielson vs. Bobby Fish
****1/2

I loved how this match seemed so real and intense, and how the leg work really meant something, the finish alone puts this match near 4 stars and the performance from both men deserves the 4 and a half stars. Great work by Danielson, and great selling from Fish.

Great show despite a couple of small problems.


*
ROH Glory By Honor IX*

Jay Briscoe vs. Kenny King
***

Mark Briscoe vs. Rhett Titus
**1/2

Grizzly Redwood & Balls Mahoney vs. Erik Stevens & The Necro Butcher
*1/2

Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs. El Generico & Colt Cabana
****

Great match with excellent storytelling. I hope to see Generico vs. Steen at Final Battle, I think it should end there while the feud is still hot, maybe a Career vs. Mask Fight Without Honor, or just a Fight Without Honor. I would like to see Cabana vs. Corino in some kind of war at Final Battle as well.

ROH Television Title: Eddie Edwards (c) vs. Shawn Daivari
**

ROH World Tag Team Title: Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli (c) The Kings of Wrestling vs. Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin Worlds Greatest Tag Team

****1/2

Damn was that crowd hot, and this was the match many of them paid to see. Hero played heel perfectly and Haas and Benjamin showed that they have always had "It". Amazing match up! I'm hoping for a rematch at Final Battle since Davey Richards is challenging for the World Title at Final Battle.

NO DQ, ROH World Title: Tyler Black (c) vs. Roderick Strong
***/34

Very fast paced and necessary, very good but not great.

What followed was great.... The return of the Notorious 187 Homicide.

Not quite Death Before Dishonor VIII but still this show was very good and moved things forward.


----------



## Emperor DC

I may order Seven.

Great currency rates at the moment. It's $21 with shipping, but works out to £13 in our money with shipping inclusive. That's a great deal.


----------



## smitlick

Holy shit... Highspots have finally changed there shipping price for international shipping. Just checked and it quoted me $7 to ship PWG Seven to Australia... Might finally start ordering from them now.


----------



## Emperor DC

PWG charges $6 which is not bad. ROH charges $10.


----------



## smitlick

ROHs price for international postage is $7 for one dvd as well.


----------



## Platt

That's good to hear last 2 order's I've paid $16.90 shiping for 2 shows.





TAKE 30% OFF YOUR ORDER

Don’t miss the opportunity to save 30% off your order at ROHWrestling.com until Tuesday at noon EST. There is no minimum purchase required in order to save. This sale includes DVD’s, tickets, and apparel. Item which are not included in the sale have been listed below. Besides ROH DVD’s you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.

To redeem your 30% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: sept30 into the box marked Discount Code when you are going thru the checkout process. You must then hit the “submit” button to the right of the code in order to attach the discount to the order.

* Tickets for the following events are NOT included in this sale and can’t be discounted: “Final Battle 2010″ New York, NY 12/18/10, Los Angeles, CA 1/28/11, and Louisville, KY on 12/9/10 and 12/10/10.
** DVD Subscription Packages and Gift Certificates can NOT discounted.

NEW DVD RELEASES:- NOW IN STOCK: Salvation- Chicago Ridge, IL 7/24/10 (DVD)
- NOW IN STOCK: Hate: Chapter II- Collinsville, IL 7/23/10 (DVD)
- NOW IN STOCK: ROH on HDNet Vol. 3 (DVD)
- SHIPPING WEDNESDAY: Bluegrass Brawl- Louisville, KY 7/22/10 (DVD)
- NOW IN STOCK: Death Before Dishonor VIII- Toronto, Ontario 6/19/10 (2 Disc Set)
- NOW IN STOCK: Shimmer Vol. 32 (DVD)
- NOW IN STOCK: Shimmer Vol. 31 (DVD)
- NOW IN STOCK: You Shoot with Jim Cornette: The Lost Questions
- NOW IN STOCK: SummerSlam 2010 (DVD)
- NOW IN STOCK: TNA: Best of the Asylum Years (DVD)

To see a full list of “New Releases” or to order any of the titles listed above click here: http://www.rohwrestling.com/store.php?sec=new_releases.

Offer ends on Tuesday, September 21st at NOON EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. No adjustments to prior purchases or previously placed orders. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.


----------



## ROHFan4Life

Anyone care to tell me how Seven was? What are the standout matches? I heard Brian Cage impressed and some matches were great, but anyone want to tell me how great the matches were?


----------



## ROHFan4Life

*Death Before Dishonor VIII*

Grudge Match:
Kevin Steen vs. El Generico

A really memorable start to the show with Generico running past Up In Smoke and demanding Steen come to the ring so the match could start. This match was great and a great idea to have one of the main events open the show, so the crowd doesn't get burnt out later on. One of the best openers this year with the exchanges these two deliver. Set the tone with how unpredictable and great the show would be. The finish was also good and continues the feud nicely. A very good match and perfect for an opener. 

Rating: ****

Tag Team Attraction:
The All Night Express (Kenny King & Rhett Titus) vs. Up In Smoke

A nice tag match and both teams impressed me. Cheech & Cloudy worked well together here and made The ANE look great. Glad they fixed one of the cameras too because you can tell that one of the cameras was giving us a picture quality that resembled a home video.

Rating: ***

Grudge Match:
Austin Aries vs. Delirious

Red Poison Delirious is the one who showed up to the match and kicks it off well and gets me interested in the match until the end. Wasn't expecting the match to hold my interest, but it did and I give them credit for it. A decent match to watch and a nice way to further the feud.

Rating: ***

The 2nd Annual Toronto Gauntlet: #1 Contender's Match:
Colt Cabana vs. Tyson Dux vs. Eddie Edwards vs. Roderick Strong vs. Shawn Daivari vs. Steve Corino

The only disappointment of the show and a bad way to head into intermission. Having Daivari & Corino in the match hurt it and the first elimination came as a shock to me where I was unable to get into the match. It did serve a purpose in naming a #1 contender, so I give it that, but the match was pretty much story torwards the end with the final two. I can forgive ROH though because they gave me Steen/Generico in a very good match earlier and two nice matches also.

Rating: ** 1/2

Intermission:
Steen & Generico Brawl

A nice surprise and I find it cool that they make a statement that the I-PPVs should be seen because intermission will usually bring a surprise that will have people talking after the show. An intense brawl and a nice way to warm up the crowd for the rest of the show after the Gauntlet match.

Rating: *** 3/4

Pick 6 Series Match:
Kenny Omega vs. Christopher Daniels

These two just went there and stole the show. I was expecting a good match, but not one this good. For their placement on the card, they put on the perfect match. Not too long, not too short, they got the crowd into the action, but didn't burn them out so the rest of the matches would suffer. A perfect mid-card match. A lot of false finishes and counters in this one and I especially thought the Hadoken that Omega delivered looked devastating. A great match to start the second half of the show.

Rating: ****

ROH World Tag Team Title, NO DQ Match:
The Kings of Wrestling (Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli) (c) vs. The Briscoe Brothers

Like the way they played off the last Canada show by saying that the Briscoes were being held at Customs and they may not make it to the show. The nthe Briscoes storm the ring and the match starts off hot. A great brawl that gives the fans something different from what they had been watching before with all the basic wrestling matches earlier in the night. All four men bled in this one, especially the Briscoes. Tables, Hubcaps, Ropes, Chairs, etc. were all used in this and the show has been stolen one again. Only one more match left and we'll have to see if it tops this, Steen/Generico, & Omega/Daniels.

Rating: **** 1/4

ROH World Title Match:
Tyler Black (c) vs. Davey Richards

Rating: *****

Overall Thoughts:

This is now my most favorite ROH show. Here's the rundown:

Steen/Generico - The perfect opener to get the crowd hot.
Tag match - Build the young team of ANE.
Aries/Delirious - Further the feud
Gauntlet - Crowns a #1 contender to set up the next PPV.
Intermission - Furthers the Steen/Generico feud
Daniels/Omega - Great match to start the second half.
KOW/Briscoes - Another great match that contributes to the quality of the show.
Black/Richards - The best ROH match in my opinion. No words do this match justice.

ROH has set the bar so high, I doubt they will be able to top it. Let's see if Final Battle will be able to.


----------



## SHIRLEY

There's a Daniels vs. Omega (DBD) review in my WF blog, if anyone wants one.


----------



## seabs

*That PWG Seven cover is one of the best Indy covers I've ever seen.*


----------



## jawbreaker

The problem is that every time I look at Lost's back, I see Slender Man and that is not a good thing.


----------



## Emperor DC

I ordered Seven.

Heard great things in all reviews so looking forward to it arriving.

May take advantage of that 30% ROH sale too. I'm thinking this year's Supercard of Honor, not sure what else.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Emperor DC said:


> I ordered Seven.
> 
> Heard great things in all reviews so looking forward to it arriving.
> 
> May take advantage of that 30% ROH sale too. I'm thinking this year's Supercard of Honor, not sure what else.


The trick, with big sales, is to get a load of Straight Shootin' DVDs for like $1 each.


----------



## The_Real_Deal

did anyone else get a virus warning when going on to the ROH website recently? I got one about 5 minutes ago and the site didn't load, The URL was just a jumble or letters and numbers. I reloaded the page and then it worked.


----------



## SHIRLEY

The_Real_Deal said:


> did anyone else get a virus warning when going on to the ROH website recently? I got one about 5 minutes ago and the site didn't load, The URL was just a jumble or letters and numbers. I reloaded the page and then it worked.


It wouldn't be the first time that's happened, recently.


----------



## The_Real_Deal

Shirley Crabtree said:


> It wouldn't be the first time that's happened, recently.


I thought they were past it now, After the site being down a couple of weeks ago, I guess not.


----------



## Rickey

The_Real_Deal said:


> did anyone else get a virus warning when going on to the ROH website recently? I got one about 5 minutes ago and the site didn't load, The URL was just a jumble or letters and numbers. I reloaded the page and then it worked.


Yeah I got it yesterday, but it's working fine now.


----------



## KingCrash

*PWG – Seven*


"Pretty"Peter Avalon, Malachi Jackson & Ryan Taylor vs. Brandon Gatson, Johnny Goodtime & Candice LeRae - **

Brandon Bonham vs. Brian Cage - ***1/2 

Chris Sabin vs. Akira Tozawa - ***

*Scott Lost Retirement Match*
Scott Lost vs. Scorpio Sky - ***3/4 

Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong - ***1/2

*PWG World Title*
Davey Richards vs. Chris Hero - ****1/4 - ****1/2

*PWG World Tag Team Titles - Guerrilla Warfare*
¡Peligro Abejas! (El Generico & Paul London) vs. The Cutler Brothers vs. The Young Bucks - ****


​


----------



## McQueen

Ahh shit Seven is out.


----------



## Platt

they haven't even confirmed mine as shipping yet. Hate it when companies do that ROH is just as bad sometimes you pre-order something a month in advance and it takes them 3 or 4 days after it's released before they ship it.


----------



## jawbreaker

KOW vs. Young Bucks from Salvation is really good despite a shitty crowd. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## smitlick

ROH seem to be on the ball shipping wise. They sent me a notification of shipping on the 16th and it arrived today (20th). Thats super fast International shipping.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah, I got my order last week in 3 1/2 days. I was pretty impressed. Not international though.


----------



## Platt

Still waiting for Highspots to ship my order :cuss:


----------



## KingCrash

*Chikara - Young Lions Cup VIII - Night One*


Christian Able vs. Sugar Dunkerton - **1/4

Brendan Michael Thomas vs. Frightmare - **

Josh Pain vs. Kaio - **1/4

Akira Tozawa vs. Green Ant - **3/4

Chrisjen Hayme vs. Amasis - **1/2

Johnny Gargano vs. Andy Ridge - **1/2

*Non-Tournament*
Tursas vs. Grizzly Redwood - *

*Non-Tournament*
BDK (Daizee Haze & Sara Del Ray) vs. QuackSaw (Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw) - ***

*YLC Semi-Finals - Elimination*
Able vs. Amasis vs. Frightmare vs. Gargano vs. Tozawa vs. Kaio - **3/4



*Chikara - Young Lions Cup VIII - Night Two*


Skull vs. Ophidian - *

Eric Ryan vs. Cameron Skyy - **3/4

Obariyon vs. Dustin Rayz - **3/4

Keita Yano vs. Mike Sydal - ***

Lince Dorado vs. Greg Iron - **3/4
_Some (like me) might be turned off by Dorado's antics against Iron, but he was good at being a dick._

Kyle O'Reilly vs. Adam Cole - ***1/2

*Non-Tournament*
Super Smash Brothers (Players Uno & Dos) vs. 3.0 (Jagged & Shane Matthews) - ***1/2

*Non-Tournament*
The House Of Truth (Josh Raymond & Christian Able) vs. QuackSaw - ***1/4

*YLC Semi-Finals - Elimination*
Yano vs. Dorado vs. Cole vs. Obariyon vs. Ophidian vs. Skyy - ***1/2 - ***3/4



*Chikara - Young Lions Cup VIII - Night Three*


Akira Tozawa vs. Hallowicked - ***1/4

Obariyon vs. Mike Sydal - **3/4

Keita Yano vs. Green Ant - ***
_Would have been better but Green Ant got hurt._

Tursas vs. Greg Iron - *
_Well, at least Quack knows what Tursas can do - not much._

The House Of Truth vs. 3.0 - ***1/4

The 30 Man Countdown Showdown Battle Royal - ***1/2
_Good battle royal with several storyline points playing out including the Eddie/Claudio war, Grizz getting revenge on Brodie, 3.0's future title shot and an Olsen Twins reunion._

*Young Lions Cup - Finals*
Lince Dorado vs. Frightmare - ***3/4


Overall a solid weekend of shows which finally starts to turn the tide against BDK. 3.0 rose to get a future title shot, House Of Truth had a couple of good matches and looked better here then most of their time in ROH, and you saw non-Chikara roster young guys that with more time could improve (Sydal, Cole, O'Reilly, Ridge) and those who won't (BMT & Skull). ​


----------



## McQueen

Words cannot express how much I want 3.0 and Mr. "Anderson" to die in the ring.


----------



## KingCrash

I love 3.0, but at least they're not being pushed down anyone's throat that doesn't like them. Anderson's about ready to be a face of a company and he's looked worse and worse as time goes on. Greg Iron wrestled a better match then just about any I've seen Anderson has for TNA, and he has cerebral palsy.


----------



## McQueen

This is true. At least i don't see or hear about them often. And I don't really want them to die.

Kennanderson and his fans however needs to fuck off forever.


----------



## lewieG

How were the crowds for Hate: Ch 2 and Salvation? I heard they were pretty dead most of the show for each night.


----------



## seabs

*Hate: Chapter 2 were awful. Havent watched Salvation yet but the place didn't look packed so I cant imagine it being much better.*


----------



## jawbreaker

Salvation was actually okay with the exception of KOW vs. Bucks for some reason.


----------



## Emperor DC

I can't wait much longer for Seven and EVOLVE 1 and 4 to arrive.


----------



## Platt

Still no sign of Highspots shipping my order starting to piss me off now.


----------



## Tarfu

They're too awestruck after seeing my latest cover that they can't concentrate on posting packages. 

Yeah, that's it.


----------



## Platt

I'll let them off in that case. Better be a damn good cover though :side:


----------



## Tarfu

You be the judge. I know, simple as hell.










I'll have the cover for a Trent Acid comp coming up in a short while.


----------



## McQueen

Joel Deaton WTF? :lmao


----------



## Platt

Looks pretty good. Turns out my order hasn't shipped cos Evolve 4 is out of stock till thursday.


----------



## Rickey

Yet again another great cover.


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH – Salvation*



*Tag Wars 2010 Tournament – First Round*
The Embassy (Erick Stevens & Necro Butcher) vs. Rasche Brown & Grizzly Redwood - *1/2

Sara Del Rey vs. Amazing Kong - **3/4
*
Tag Wars 2010 Tournament - First Round*
Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The House of Truth (Josh Raymond & Christian Able) - ***1/4

*Pick 6 Contender's Series*
Austin Aries vs. (1) Roderick Strong - ***1/4

*Tag Wars 2010 Tournament - First Round*
Jerry Lynn & Delirious vs. The All Night Express (Kenny King & Rhett Titus) - ***

*Tag Wars 2010 Tournament - First Round*
The American Wolves vs. Colt Cabana & El Generico - ***1/2

The Kings of Wrestling vs. The Young Bucks - ****
*
ROH World Title*
Tyler Black vs. Kevin Steen - ****1/4

​


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Salvation looks like the B-show of the year with the obvious exception.


----------



## KingCrash

Well I wish they would have done Bucks/Kings in PWG because the crowd wouldn't have been the determent they were here. Crowd at Hate: Chapter II was even worse.


----------



## AdrianG4

superdupersonic said:


> Salvation looks like the B-show of the year with the obvious exception.


Maybe I'm wrong, but isn't this a Chicago show ? Those are generally pretty tight as far as non-NYC and non-IPPV shows are concerned.


----------



## KingCrash

But this was the third show in a row, and when they did that for the tv tapings the shows all tended to be a little flatter then normal, like Boiling Point or Eliminating The Competition.


----------



## FITZ

I don't ever want to hear about Boiling Point again. I'm so angry that I drove out to Jersey for that show. In my defense though when I bought the tickets they had Kenta/Strong on the card. 

And from what I've seen Chicago usually gets very good shows. I mean they got BFSE II this year which had Steen/Corino vs. Generico/Colt Street Fight which is a pretty big fucking deal 

And now they're getting Daniels/Davey. They might not get the best undercards but ROH usually gives them a really good main event.


----------



## smitlick

ROH have put up in the past results that 8/27 & 8/28 have been named Champions Challenge & Tag Wars 2010 respectively.


----------



## lewieG

Hey Tarfu, were you planning on making a cover for GBH IX? I sure hope so.


----------



## smitlick

Just finished Project Paul London - Season 1. Really odd stuff. Some of it was entertaining but a lot of it was just high ramblings about nonsense. The hating on Matt Hardy is funny but otherwise I'd avoid it if your not a big fan of Paul.


----------



## Tarfu

lewieG said:


> Hey Tarfu, were you planning on making a cover for GBH IX? I sure hope so.


Now that Finkelstein's pics are up, I might as well make one for the heck of it. I doubt they will use it though, and even if they would I'd have to remake it anyway in high resolution (I can only access lower res photos without ROH or Fink).

I'll try and get something done after I'm finished with the Acid comp.


----------



## William Murderface

Whats some good ROH shows i should pick up, i dont care what year it is, recent or older.


----------



## jawbreaker

KingCrash said:


> But this was the third show in a row, and when they did that for the tv tapings the shows all tended to be a little flatter then normal, like Boiling Point or Eliminating The Competition.


Yeah, but to me at least it seemed like the crowd was okay for the whole show, except the tag title match for whatever reason.


----------



## smitlick

The Blue Grass Brawl is finally shipping. Hooray.




InYourFace said:


> Whats some good ROH shows i should pick up, i dont care what year it is, recent or older.


Ok heres some.

Joe vs Kobashi - Only really because of the main event.
http://www.rohwrestling.com/store.php?sec=prod&prod=115

Dragon Gate Challenge
http://www.rohwrestling.com/store.php?sec=prod&prod=130

Better Than Our Best
http://www.rohwrestling.com/store.php?sec=prod&prod=132

Unified
http://www.rohwrestling.com/store.php?sec=prod&prod=141

Manhattan Mayhem II
http://www.rohwrestling.com/store.php?sec=prod&prod=172

Man Up
http://www.rohwrestling.com/store.php?sec=prod&prod=174

Supercard of Honor III
http://www.rohwrestling.com/store.php?sec=prod&prod=188

Double Feature II
http://www.rohwrestling.com/store.php?sec=prod&prod=222


----------



## Rickey

InYourFace said:


> Whats some good ROH shows i should pick up, i dont care what year it is, recent or older.


Supercard of Honor, Better Than Our Best, Man Up!


----------



## erikstans07

Looks like ROH will be starting more of a Women's division.



> Daizee Haze With Words On Her Future
> 
> Delirious has been my buddy and focus for quite some time and he finally won the war with Austin Aries when he beat him in their cage match. We attained our goal and Delirious came out victorious, but the aftermath that ensued would tell a different story as Rhett Titus and Kenny King left the man I stood beside out of action indefinitely.
> 
> The actions of King and Titus have left me in a state of transition. I’m not one to stop fighting for what I believe in. I do not believe in the thought processes or actions of The All Night Express, but I cannot fight that battle by myself and have been advised to move on. As hard as it’s going to be to put those good times and triumphs that I shared with Delirious behind me, it’s going to be just as hard to move forward letting my problems with Titus and King go. So I must accept the things I cannot change, yet tackle the things I can: my own battles as a female in Pro Wrestling.
> 
> Professional wrestling has always been male dominated- and it always will be. It’s pretty much a 98/2 ratio of male to female and that slight 2% consists only of the very elite female fighters of the sport: myself and Sara Del Rey. We have conquered the women’s wrestling scene in ROH and around the world. I imagine Sara feels the same way as I do. We are the best on the planet and want the best competition- but not one-on-one against each other for once.
> 
> Sara and I have wrestled all over the world going back and forth trading wins and losses. We’ve been opponents, we’ve been allies, and no matter what the situation we’ve dominated and destroyed any attempt to challenge our skills. We’ve been there and done that. So, now I am calling out to the ROH officials, demanding new challenges. I know Sara must feel the same.
> 
> I am a fighter, a warrior. I spend every waking hour training and preparing myself for my next test. I am not a model or have dreams to be anything more. I have wrestled all over the world for almost 9 years and have never taken time off. I’m an athlete and pro wrestling is in my blood. I need a confrontation that will push me to my limits, and while Del Rey has been one to do that, I demand someone new to challenge my craft. Bring me a fight. Bring me any woman wrestler that has the talent to stand up to the dominance of the Women of Honor and I will show them what being a true wrestler is about. I will aggressively destroy any female wrestler who enters ROH once the bell sounds. I want to show that I am the best and prove that any woman who enters Ring of Honor will not be taken lightly. ROH is a level of wrestling above any other. My goal in ROH right now is to wrestle the best women’s athletes in the sport today.
> 
> So search high and low, but don’t come back empty handed. Bring me a battle to overcome so I can continue to prove I am the best. I will fight with pure sportsmanship and honor to show the world that only the strongest and most determined can survive in the most Elite Pro Wrestling Company in the World- Ring of Honor.
> 
> Del Rey and I will probably never see eye to eye, but I guarantee that she agrees with me on this.
> 
> Fighting for Opportunities,
> 
> D.Haze


It'll be great if we can see Kong taking more bookings and girls like Melissa working in ROH.


----------



## FITZ

As long as they bring in good woman wrestlers I'm all for it. I'm sure there is plenty of talent out there and a good women's match can add a lot to a card.


----------



## lewieG

Tarfu said:


> Now that Finkelstein's pics are up, I might as well make one for the heck of it. I doubt they will use it though, and even if they would I'd have to remake it anyway in high resolution (I can only access lower res photos without ROH or Fink).
> 
> I'll try and get something done after I'm finished with the Acid comp.


Looking forward to seeing it. I really hope they use yours again, it's too historic a show to have a shitty cover.


----------



## smitlick

*CZW - Tournament of Death 9*

*1. Havoc's Happyland Death Match*
JC Bailey vs Danny Havoc
**1/2

*2. Weapons Of Mass Destruction*
Nick Gage vs Abdullah Kobayashi
**1/2
The spikes in Kobayashi's head were sick...The footage taking them out was as well.

*3. Thumbtack Kickpads & Pains Of Glass*
Scotty Vortekz vs Dysfunction
**1/4

*4. Fans Bring The Weapons*
Devon Moore vs MASADA
**

*5. Fans Bring The Weapons*
Sami Callihan & Joe Gacy vs DJ Hyde & Greg Excellent
***

*6. 3 out of 5 Log Cabin Lighttubes*
JC Bailey vs Abdullah Kobayashi
**3/4

*7. Boards Of Death*
MASADA vs Scotty Vortekz
***

*8. Tai Pei Death Match*
Brain Damage vs Drake Younger
**1/2

*9. Tables, Ladders & Lighttubes*
JC Bailey vs Scotty Vortekz
**1/2
​


----------



## Emperor DC

Seven came this morning. ~!


----------



## KingKicks

erikstans07 said:


> Looks like ROH will be starting more of a Women's division.


If this means more Del Rey actually wrestling, more Kong, Melissa being brought in...then I'll be happy.


----------



## Tarfu

Emperor DC said:


> Seven came this morning. ~!


Or was it _you_ that came this morning when you checked your mailbox?

ZING!


----------



## ROHFan4Life

I am ordering 4-5 shows. Pick 3-4 from the list below:

PWG As the Worm Turns
PWG DDT4 09
PWG BOLA 2009: Night 2 (Want to see Bucks/Steenerico)
PWG Titannica (Heard great things about Strong/Richards)
ROH Bluegrass Brawl
ROH HATE: Chapter II
ROH Salvation
ROH 8th Anniversary
DGUSA Fearless
DGUSA Open the Ultimate Gate
DGUSA Mercury Rising
DGUSA Open the Northern Gate (Wait til its in stock to order)
DGUSA Uprising (Wait til its in stock to order)

I would've have put PWG Seven in there, but I'm already putting it in the order just to see Richards/Hero. So pick 3-4 shows.


----------



## kwjr86

PWG BOLA 2009: Night 2 (Want to see Bucks/Steenerico)
PWG DDT4 09
PWG As the Worm Turns
ROH Salvation


----------



## SHIRLEY

erikstans07 said:


> Looks like ROH will be starting more of a Women's division.


I don't think it'll be a "women's division" per se. Just closer links with SHIMMER.

It's something I've wanted to see, for a long time. It especially makes sense now that WWE and TNA are scaling back their women's divisions.

-

Davey vs. Hero was nuts btw. Definitely a must watch. I defy anyone to say that they aren't the best two wrestlers in the world, on current form (sorry Devitt). The crazy thing is, I feel as though there's still more to come from them.


----------



## Devildude

Tarfu said:


> Or was it _you_ that came this morning when you checked your mailbox?
> 
> ZING!


In Soviet Russia, mail sends you!


----------



## William Murderface

Whats the show where Tyler Black wins the ROH Title?


----------



## KingCrash

The 8th Anniversary Show.


----------



## Tarfu

InYourFace said:


> Whats the show where Tyler Black wins the ROH Title?


8th Anniversary Show. Should be there as they restocked it a little while back.


----------



## William Murderface

Thats a must have for me.

I really need to get my ROH collection going, i only got 1 show


----------



## Emperor DC

ROH has a 3 for 2 sale on.

Just ordered Death Before Dishonor, Supercard of Honor and Bryan Danielson: Rise to Glory.

I love the dollar being so week. £32 including shipping is not bad AT ALL.


----------



## Platt

$ being weak? the exchange rate for us is crap compared to what it used to be. It used to be $2 to £1 now it's $1.5 to £1.


----------



## William Murderface

Would you guys say Honor Reclaims Boston & Age Of Insanity are good shows?

No spoilers btw also


----------



## smitlick

InYourFace said:


> Would you guys say Honor Reclaims Boston is a good show?
> 
> No spoilers btw also


The main events good but the rest not so much.

Also ROH have Buy 2 Get 1 Free. Not Buy 3 Get 2 Free.



> RING OF HONOR BUY 2, GET 1 FREE DVD SALE!!!
> 
> You can now get (1) free Ring of Honor DVD when you purchase (2). It is very important you read all of the directions below before placing your order as the instructions have changed with the new website.
> 
> 1) You will receive (1) Free Ring of Honor DVD when you purchase (2). A total of (3) ROH DVD’s must be in your cart for this offer to become valid. There is a limit of one offer per order. Click here for the ROH Store to see all of the DVD’s included in this offer.
> 2) If you want to take advantage of this offer multiple times, you must place multiple orders. Non ROH event DVD’s titles are not included in this sale. You may add other items to your order but they would not count towards the sale promotion.
> 3) When you add three Ring of Honor DVD’s to your cart the system will automatically deduct the lowest priced item from the total price.
> 4) Your free selection will be the lowest priced items you are buying.
> 5) This offer is good on all DVD’s listed under the Ring of Honor DVD section in the Store.
> 
> Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Monday, September 27th at noon EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> $5 OFF RING OF HONOR LIVE EVENT TICKETS!!!
> 
> Tickets for the upcoming live Ring of Honor events listed below are now on sale for $5 off the regular price. Discounts have already been made on the website so you don’t need a special sale code. This sale includes the following events:
> 
> -10/1 Philadelphia, PA
> -10/2 Philadelphia, PA
> -10/15 Dayton, OH
> -10/16 Chicago Ridge, IL
> -11/12 Dearborn, MI
> -11/13 Mississauga, Ontario
> -12/17 Plymouth, MA
> -1/14 Richmond, VA
> -1/15 Charlotte, NC
> 
> ** For additional information on all upcoming live events click here.
> 
> Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Monday, September 27th at noon EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.


----------



## William Murderface

What about Age of Insanity?

No spoilers again plz


----------



## smitlick

InYourFace said:


> What about Age of Insanity?
> 
> No spoilers again plz


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/350622-official-dvd-star-ratings-thread.html

Use that to find star ratings on pretty much all of ROHs shows.


----------



## William Murderface

Thanks  sorry if i bugged :$


----------



## AdrianG4

Emperor DC said:


> ROH has a 3 for 2 sale on.
> 
> Just ordered Death Before Dishonor, Supercard of Honor and Bryan Danielson: Rise to Glory.
> 
> I love the dollar being so week. £32 including shipping is not bad AT ALL.


Seriously. I didn't see the benefit until I started living abroad and sending money to America every once in a while.


----------



## William Murderface

Just ordered Manhattan Mayhem 1 & 2 & Age Of Insanity, cant wait!


----------



## seabs

*PWG Seven*

*"Pretty" Peter Avalon, Malachi Jackson & Ryan Taylor vs Brandon Gatson, Johnny Goodtime & Candice LeRae* 
_***_

*Brandon Bonham vs Brian Cage *
_***1/2+_

*Chris Sabin vs Akira Tozawa* 
_**1/2_

*Scott Lost vs Scorpio Sky* 
_***1/2+_

*Bryan Danielson vs Roderick Strong* 
_***_

*Davey Richards vs Chris Hero - PWG World Championship* 
_***3/4_

*¡Peligro Abejas! vs The Cutler Brothers vs Young Bucks - Guerilla Warfare Match - PWG World Tag Team Championships*
_****1/4_

*Overall:*
_More of a serious wrestling show than your usual PWG DVD is but it comes through. Bonham was suprisingly pretty good in his match and Cage definitely seems like a future WWE guy. Lost's last match was good but I didn't like the end. Loved Scott's promo aftewards though. Danielson/Strong was criminally short and sadly forgetable. Davey annoyed me way too much against Hero. Was a really good match but I'm not as high as everyone else seems to be. The main event is what it was and incredibly fun at that._​


----------



## erikstans07

smitlick said:


> The main events good but the rest not so much.
> 
> *Also ROH have Buy 2 Get 1 Free. Not Buy 3 Get 2 Free.*


To be fair, he said 3 for 2, meaning 3 for the price of 2, which is buy 2 get 1 free. No biggie though

Anyway, I should get to watch Seven on Sunday sometime. Can't wait to see that. And I should be able to make my first DVD purchase in over 2 months sometime in the next few weeks.


----------



## McQueen

A *** match is "forgettable" *Seabs*?

I haven't seen Age of Insanity but good picks IYF.


----------



## erikstans07

Well don't ya think that IF Danielson/Strong was indeed only 3 stars, it'd be forgettable, considering the battles those two have had in the past?


----------



## KingCrash

Danielson/Strong was just like a montage of former matches with tie spots thrown in. Don't know if they just didn't want to go all out or what but it was fine. Also watching Seven makes me pissed that Cage didn't move on instead of Bonham.


----------



## McQueen

Three stars to me is still a pretty fucking good match.


----------



## jawbreaker

Just watched Cage/Bonham earlier tonight, and it was much better than I ever would have dared to expect.


----------



## William Murderface

McQueen said:


> A *** match is "forgettable" *Seabs*?
> 
> I haven't seen Age of Insanity but good picks IYF.


I will let you know how it is 

Seen Manhatten Mayem I, first real show i saw from ROH, so i had to get that & the card for MMII just looked stacked, cant for them to arrive.

No spoilers from the shows i got please since i wasnt really following ROH at that time i have no idea what the results are.


----------



## seabs

*It was a good match but it just wasn't very memorable. When you think of all the matches they had together and given how big a names they both were on a PWG show it was just like they least they could do. 2 years from now if you start talking about the Danielson/Strong series of matches I can pretty much guarantee the Seven match will be the least memorable of them.*


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Supercard Of Honor V*

Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. The All-Night Express *****

Erick Stevens vs. Grizzly Redwood **½

SHIMMER Challenge Match*
Sara Del Rey vs. Amazing Kong ****

Non Title Match*
Eddie Edwards vs. Christopher Daniels ****½

Grudge Match*
Austin Aries vs. Delirious *N/A

34th Street Deathmatch*
Colt Cabana vs. Kevin Steen ****¾-****

ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
The Kings of Wrestling vs. The Motor City Machine Guns *****½

ROH World Title Match*
Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong ******

*Best ROH show of the year after DBD*​


----------



## Cleavage

*PWG Seven*

Paul London & El Generico vs The Cutler Brothers vs The Young Bucks ****
Davey Richards vs Chris Hero (PWG World Title) **** - ****1/4
Bryan Danielson vs Roderick Strong ***1/2
Scott Lost vs Scorpio Sky ***1/2 
Chris Sabin vs Akira Tozawa ***1/4
Brandon Bonham vs Brian Cage ***1/4
Peter Avalon, Malachi Jackson & Ryan Taylor vs Brandon Gatson, Johnny Goodtime & Candice LeRae ***​


----------



## McQueen

Whats the secret message in your sig Purple Kisses.


----------



## jawbreaker

Selena Gomez is twelve years old and football is dumb?


----------



## FITZ

jawbreaker said:


> Selena Gomez is twelve years old and football is dumb?


She's 18 so she's fair game.


----------



## smitlick

*PWG - Sells Out Volume II* 

Disc One

*1. Are You Adequately Prepared To Rock?*
Christopher Daniels vs AJ Styles vs Frankie Kazarian
***1/2

*2. An Inch Longer Than Average*
Super Dragon vs Joey Ryan
***1/2-***3/4

*3. An Inch Longer Than Average*
Bryan Danielson vs Frankie Kazarian
***1/2

*4. Pimpin' In High Places*
Joey Ryan, Frankie Kazarian & CM Punk vs Colt Cabana, Adam Pearce & Super Dragon
***1/4

*5. Tango & Cash Invitational*
Bryan Danielson & Super Dragon vs Scott Lost & Joey Ryan
***3/4

*6. The Musical*
Super Dragon & Excalibur vs Chris Bosh & Quicksilver
***1/4-***1/2
What happened to Quicksilver?

*7. 2005 Battle of Los Angeles*
AJ Styles vs Bryan Danielson
***3/4

*8. Beyond The Thunderdome*
Chris Bosh & Scott Lost vs El Generico & Quicksilver
****

Disc Two

*9. All Star Weekend 3: Crazymania - Night 2*
Matt Sydal vs Roderick Strong
***1/2

*10. 2006 Battle of Los Angeles - Night 2*
Super Dragon vs Necro Butcher
***3/4

*11. All Star Weekend 5 - Night 1*
Kaz Hayashi vs Alex Shelley
***3/4

*12. All Star Weekend 5 - Night 2*
Low Ki vs Samoa Joe
****

*13. Giant Sized Annual #4*
Necro Butcher vs Bryan Danielson
***1/2

*14. 2007 Battle of Los Angeles - Night 3*
Matt Sydal vs Alex Shelley
***1/2

*15. European Vacation II - England*
Super Dragon & Davey Richards vs Kevin Steen & El Generico
***3/4

*16. All Star Weekend 6 - Night 1*
Low Ki vs Bryan Danielson
****1/2

Disc Three

*17. All Star Weekend 6 - Night 2*
Bryan Danielson vs CIMA
****

*18. Pearl Habra*
Low Ki vs El Generico
****-****1/4

*19. DDT4 2008*
Jack Evans & Roderick Strong vs Kevin Steen & El Generico
***3/4

*20. Life During Wartime*
Human Tornado vs Chris Hero
***3/4

*21. All Star Weekend 7 - Night 1*
El Generico, Kevin Steen & Susumu Yokosuka vs The Young Bucks & PAC
****

*22. Battle of Los Angeles 2008 - Night 1*
Austin Aries vs Nigel McGuiness
***1/2

*23. Battle of Los Angeles 2008 - Night 2*
Chris Hero vs Low Ki
****

Considering RF Video are selling it in a 35% off sale atm, its a must buy. Very fun DVD and good to rewatch a few like Ki/Danielson.​


----------



## McQueen

Quicksilver got a couple of bad concussions I guess and retired (I think). Sucks I really liked that guy.


----------



## Platt

> You can now save 25% off your order at ROHWrestling.com. There is no minimum purchase required in order to save. This sale includes DVD’s, tickets, and apparel. Item which are not included in the sale have been listed below. Besides ROH DVD’s you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> To redeem your 25% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: sept25 into the box marked Discount Code when you are going thru the checkout process. You must then hit the “submit” button to the right of the code in order to attach the discount to the order.
> 
> * Tickets for the following events are NOT included in this sale and can’t be discounted: “Final Battle 2010″ New York, NY 12/18/10, Los Angeles, CA 1/28/11, and Louisville, KY on 12/9/10 and 12/10/10.
> ** DVD Subscription Packages and Gift Certificates can NOT discounted.
> 
> NEW DVD RELEASES:
> - PREORDER: Tag Wars 2010- Charlotte, NC 8/28/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - PREORDER: Champions’ Challenge- Richmond, VA 8/27/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - NOW IN STOCK: Salvation- Chicago Ridge, IL 7/24/10 (DVD)
> - NOW IN STOCK: Hate: Chapter II- Collinsville, IL 7/23/10 (DVD)
> - NOW IN STOCK: ROH on HDNet Vol. 3 (DVD)
> - NOW IN STOCK: Bluegrass Brawl- Louisville, KY 7/22/10 (DVD)
> - NOW IN STOCK: Death Before Dishonor VIII- Toronto, Ontario 6/19/10 (2 Disc Set)
> - NOW IN STOCK: Shimmer Vol. 32 (DVD)
> - NOW IN STOCK: Shimmer Vol. 31 (DVD)
> - NOW IN STOCK: You Shoot with Jim Cornette: The Lost Questions
> - NOW IN STOCK: WWE Breaking The Code: Behind The Walls of Chris Jericho (3 DVD Set)
> - NOW IN STOCK: TNA: Best of the Asylum Years (DVD)
> 
> To see a full list of “New Releases” or to order any of the titles listed above click here: http://www.rohwrestling.com/store.php?sec=new_releases.
> 
> Offer ends on Thursday, September 30th at NOON EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. No adjustments to prior purchases or previously placed orders. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.


I actually like the Champions Challenge cover which makes a change Tag Wars not so much.


----------



## KingKicks

Different spines finally.

Don't mind Champions Challenge too much but not a fan of Tag Wars though I do like the logo.


----------



## erikstans07

Both covers are pretty great, if you ask me.


----------



## Platt

The main problem I have with the Tag Wars one and it's a problem I've had with other covers in the past is the use of the cage stlye background when there's no cage match on the show.


----------



## jawbreaker

Champions' Challenge is a really shitty name for a show. Cover looks pretty good though. Tag Wars is terrible unfortunately.


----------



## Tarfu

Now that's progress. 

Given the current standards, I really like them both. Champions' Challenge has a pretty plain front, but the back saves it. Good stuff, you can tell it's someone different making them.

Here's my latest:


----------



## jawbreaker

If you don't mind, one suggestion I might make would be to make the "3 Disc Set" more visible. Don't necessarily make it yellow, but a little color might not hurt. Other than that it's fantastic.


----------



## S-Mac

I prefer the Champions Challenge cover to the Tag wars one. Tarfu that is a sweet cover may actually buy that DVD


----------



## McQueen

I like all of the covers on this page, but i'm not buying a Trent Acid comp to save my life.


----------



## Tarfu

jawbreaker said:


> If you don't mind, one suggestion I might make would be to make the "3 Disc Set" more visible. Don't necessarily make it yellow, but a little color might not hurt.


Good point, it does get a little lost in the background. Too late to fix it though, they're already selling it.

Thanks, SM. I was actually thinking about getting the set myself as well.


----------



## S-Mac

No probs at all i actually liked Acid when he was in CZW in the earlier days in the company.


----------



## KingCrash

Very nice cover Tarfu, but no desire to see anymore of Acid after his last CZW run.

Liked the Champions' Challenge cover, don't mind Tag Wars.


----------



## jawbreaker

Fuck your couch, Acid was good in like 2001.


----------



## FITZ

jawbreaker said:


> Fuck your couch, Acid was good in like 2001.


Maybe he was but I can't imagine the video quality of CZW in 2001 is any good. 

Nice cover though.


----------



## jawbreaker

What I've seen has been good enough. Audio quality is mostly terrible, but I have fairly low standards so I can deal with it.


----------



## Emperor DC

EVOLVE 1 & 4 came today.

Just waiting for Dragon's Rise to Glory collection, Supercard of Honor and Death Before Dishonor VIII.


----------



## smitlick

Just picked up

Champions' Challenge
Tag Wars 2010


Also finally my copy of Blue Grass Brawl came today...


----------



## Platt

:cuss: why can't ROH do widescreen properly just like the HDNet sets on Bluegrass Brawl it looks fucking shit half the screen is black bars and all you get is a shitty widescreen picture in the middle that only actually fills half the screen.


----------



## smitlick

Platt said:


> :cuss: why can't ROH do widescreen properly just like the HDNet sets on Bluegrass Brawl it looks fucking shit half the screen is black bars and all you get is a shitty widescreen picture in the middle that only actually fills half the screen.


I'd say its something to do with the problems they had had with the OVW crew who filmed it or whoever they blamed it on originally for the delay.


----------



## Tarfu

In all fairness you can't really blame ROH in either case: HDNet's footage couldn't be formatted to anamorphic widescreen (at least that's what they claimed), and Bluegrass Brawl was filmed by the OVW crew who fucked things up and ultimately delayed its DVD release.


----------



## Platt

I still blame ROH they are responsible for the product that is released and the production lately has been terrible compared to what it was. They should be improving over time not going backwards. Just pisses me off when they put on matches I want to see and I have to deal with all this shit spoiling my viewing experience.


----------



## Kabukiman

Production has never been tremendous on ROH releases. They're not Warner Home Video.
I'm not sure to have understood Platt's rant about Bluegrass Brawl. The DVD is widescreen, but not like the HDNet Best of's? I don't get it.


----------



## Emperor DC

Platt said:


> I still blame ROH they are responsible for the product that is released and the production lately has been terrible compared to what it was. They should be improving over time not going backwards. Just pisses me off when they put on matches I want to see and I have to deal with all this shit spoiling my viewing experience.


Don't order from them anymore then.

Simple.


----------



## Platt

Kabukiman said:


> Production has never been tremendous on ROH releases. They're not Warner Home Video.
> I'm not sure to have understood Platt's rant about Bluegrass Brawl. The DVD is widescreen, but not like the HDNet Best of's? I don't get it.


It is like the HDNet sets that's the problem.



Emperor DC said:


> Don't order from them anymore then.
> 
> Simple.


I still want to see the matches though it just annoys me that they still mess up simple things like this when much smaller companies PWG, DGUSA etc can manage to produce things so well.


----------



## smitlick

Platt said:


> It is like the HDNet sets that's the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> I still want to see the matches though it just annoys me that they still mess up simple things like this when much smaller companies PWG, DGUSA etc can manage to produce things so well.


PWG does there stuff through Highspots though and they still have countless typos in there releases. DGUSA isn't to go without criticism either though because I've noticed the commentary tracks are turned down super low and hard to hear on a few of there releases. ROH fuck up often to but you need to realise we are buying DVDs from Indy Wrestling companies with smaller budgets that can't really afford great Production.


----------



## Platt

I do realise that but that doesn't explain why the production is worse than it was. Not progressing I could excuse because they have a tight budget etc but going backwards isn't what I would expect. Obviously I'm the only one it bothers so I'll just keep quiet from now on but I will say if everyone just settles for it then they'll never bother to correct the problems.


----------



## smitlick

Platt said:


> I do realise that but that doesn't explain why the production is worse than it was. Not progressing I could excuse because they have a tight budget etc but going backwards isn't what I would expect. Obviously I'm the only one it bothers so I'll just keep quiet from now on but I will say if everyone just settles for it then they'll never bother to correct the problems.


No need to keep quiet on it. More discussion here is good. How was the DVD by the way?


----------



## Meteora2004

I'm not sure why the letterboxing is a surprise when it says in the product description that that's how the footage appears. In fact, when it was first put up for preorder, it said the DVD was in anamorphic widescreen, but they corrected it when they realized it wasn't. Also, I have to believe that the main reason for the quality problems in general is because they moved production in-house; in a sense, they really are trying to get from the bottom up again as far as DVD quality goes.

I just hope it doesn't take another 6-7 years to get to the level they got with Sal for the early-to-mid '09 DVDs; I remember a lot of people saying that Manhattan Mayhem III looked awesome, with some even calling it the best-produced DVD ROH had ever done. At least since the transition, they've pretty much fixed the problem they had where audio levels were too fucking high and commentary constantly boomed and crackled, although funny enough now we have the problem of pretty much every crowd sounding dead unless you watch the DVD without commentary.


----------



## Platt

smitlick said:


> No need to keep quiet on it. More discussion here is good. How was the DVD by the way?


Not actually watched the show yet was just checking it played ok.



Meteora2004 said:


> I'm not sure why the letterboxing is a surprise when it says in the product description that that's how the footage appears. In fact, when it was first put up for preorder, it said the DVD was in anamorphic widescreen, but they corrected it when they realized it wasn't. Also, I have to believe that the main reason for the quality problems in general is because they moved production in-house; in a sense, they really are trying to get from the bottom up again as far as DVD quality goes.
> 
> I just hope it doesn't take another 6-7 years to get to the level they got with Sal for the early-to-mid '09 DVDs; I remember a lot of people saying that Manhattan Mayhem III looked awesome, with some even calling it the best-produced DVD ROH had ever done. At least since the transition, they've pretty much fixed the problem they had where audio levels were too fucking high and commentary constantly boomed and crackled, although funny enough now we have the problem of pretty much every crowd sounding dead unless you watch the DVD without commentary.


Now you've said that I've looked and it does indeed mention it, I got it as part of the subscription package so hadn't looked at the details in the store.

I tend to watch the DVDs without commentary I like Prazak but haven't been a fan of anyone he's been with since Lenny Leonard.


----------



## Tarfu

Dear lord. Paul London's latest On The Bear Skin Rug interview is with EVAN STONE. 

McQueen just came a little. I did too.


----------



## peep4life

Tarfu said:


> Dear lord. Paul London's latest On The Bear Skin Rug interview is with EVAN STONE.
> 
> McQueen just came a little. I did too.


What in the hell is this and how do I find it?


----------



## McQueen

:lmao That is awesome.


----------



## -Mystery-

Fucking Paul London.


----------



## seancarleton77

Tarfu said:


> Dear lord. Paul London's latest On The Bear Skin Rug interview is with EVAN STONE.
> 
> McQueen just came a little. I did too.


Link please? I've got to see this!


----------



## KingCrash

Didn't London have a couple of videos with Stone on youtube before he took them down?


----------



## smitlick

Yeah Stone is featured in the preview for Season 2 of On The Bear Skin Rug aka Project Paul London. Trina Michaels is also in the preview.


----------



## McQueen

Where did the random ass comments about Trina Micheals at Threemendous II come from (or was it Life During Wartime?) I got a chuckle out of that.


----------



## -Mystery-

Guess it's only a matter of time before I'm watching Paul London plow Bree Olsen or something.


----------



## McQueen

:lmao Top seller.


----------



## -Mystery-

To live the life of Paul London, man. Like seriously. 

Dude gets relatively famous with WWE, gets to travel all over the world, goes down in history as one of the longest reigning tag team champions. Now he gets fired and gets to hangout with pornstars, get high, and drink beer all day. Envious doesn't even begin to describe it.


----------



## McQueen

Nah I think Paul London is a fucking deadbeat.


----------



## smitlick

*Shimmer - Volume 31*

1. Kellie Skater vs Jessica James
**
Is Kellies chest super red or is it just me?

2. Sassy Stephie vs Jessie McKay
**

3. Malia Hosaka vs Rayna Von Tash
*3/4

4. Tomoka Nakagawa vs Mercedes Martinez
***

5. Melanie Cruise vs Allison Danger
**

*6. No DQ Match*
Daffney vs Rachel Summerlyn
**1/4

7. Hiroyo Matsumoto vs LuFisto
**1/2

8. Misaki Ohata vs Cheerleader Melissa
**3/4

*9. Shimmer Tag Team Title Match*
Portia Perez & Nicole Matthews vs Nikki Roxx & Ariel
**1/2-**3/4

10. Daizee Haze vs Ayako Hamada
***1/4

11. Sara Del Rey vs Ayumi Kurihara
***1/2
Fantastic match.

*12. Shimmer Title Match*
MsChif vs Madison Eagles
**3/4
Another disappointing Shimmer Title match...


Del Rey/Kurihara and Haze/Hamada are great and Martinez/Nakagawa is good to. Much better Volume compared to 29/30.​


----------



## Platt

smitlick said:


> *Shimmer - Volume 31*
> 
> 1. Kellie Skater vs Jessica James
> **
> Is Kellies chest super red or is it just me?​


Think thats a result of her match with Mercedes on Vol 30


----------



## seabs

*ROH Final Battle 2006*

*Christopher Daniels vs El Generico vs Davey Richards vs Jimmy Rave*
_***1/2_

*Adam Peare vs Ricky Reyes*
_*_

*Colt Cabana & BJ Whitmer vs Jimmy Jacobs & Brent Albright*
_***1/2_

*Kings Of Wrestling vs Briscoes*
_****1/4_

*Nigel McGuinness vs Jimmy Rave*
_***_

*Austin Aries, Roderick Strong & Delirious vs CIMA, SHINGO & Matt Sydal*
_****1/4+_

*Bryan Danielson vs Homicide - ROH World Championship*
_****1/2_

*Overall:*
_Definitely up there with one of the best ROH shows. The 6 man is one of the better DG 6 man tags and the Kings match was for me their best during their first run. Main event is brilliant and a great way for Cide to win the belt._​


----------



## TheAce

I friggin love that show Seabs.....Agree with this review %100...funny thing though, I 
(thankfully) have no memory of Pearce Vs Reyes....


----------



## Legend

Has anyone used ROH's DVD on Demand service? If so, how easy and reliable is it? Thanks.


----------



## KingCrash

Hey look, someone's shilling shitty shows.

EDIT: Well now this post looks randomly awkward.


----------



## FITZ

Well I'm never buying an ICW DVD now. Besides the fact that the guy that works for them comes here and spams up this thread, no reason at all for 5 posts in a row, there is also something that I noticed about a lot of the DVD descriptions.



> Both shows are shot with 1 camera.


Why the fuck would I buy a show that was recorded with one camera? These shows were shot in 2009. Buy another camera.


----------



## Lost10

*TRIPLE SAVINGS SALE*​


> This is a great time to stock your ROH DVD collection. Over 110 Ring of Honor DVD’s on sale for $10 each. Get them for as low as $8.00 each when you use the 20% off discount code listed below. General admission tickets for upcoming live events are also on sale for $10 each. Did we mention you can take an additional 20% Off your total order!
> 
> TAKE 20% OFF YOUR ORDER- NO MINIMUM PURCHASE!!!
> 
> This sale includes all DVD’s tickets, & apparel. Besides ROH DVD’s you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> To redeem your 20% Off Coupon please follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2. Enter the coupon code: triple into the box marked Discount Code when you are going through the checkout process. You MUST then hit the “submit” button to the right of the code in order to attach the discount to the order.
> 
> RING OF HONOR $10 DVD SALE!!!
> 
> You can now purchase the following Ring of Honor DVD’s for only $10 each:
> 
> 2002 Shows:
> -Road To The Title 6/22/02 (One night tournament to determine the four men who will compete for the ROH Title)
> -Unscripted 9/21/02 (Paul London vs. Michael Shane Street Fight, Low Ki vs. Xavier ROH World Title Match, One Night ROH Tag Team Title Tournament)
> -Glory By Honor 10/5/02 (Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe Fight Without Honor, Christopher Daniels vs. Doug Williams)
> -Night of the Butcher 12/7/02 (Homicide & Abdullah the Butcher vs. The Carnage Crew, Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson)
> -Final Battle 2002 (Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe vs. Steve Corino)
> 
> 2003 Shows:
> -Night of the Champions 3/22/03 (Xavier vs. Samoa Joe ROH Title Match, Low Ki vs. Jody Fleisch)
> -Retribution: Round Robin Challenge II 4/26/03 (Paul London, Christopher Daniels, & THe Amazing Red battle in the second annual Round Robin Challenge tournament; CM Punk vs. Homicide; Samoa Joe vs. Doug Williams ROH Title Match)
> -Night of the Grudges 6/14/03 (AJ Styles vs. Paul London, The Group vs. The Prophecy)
> -Wrestlerave’ 03 6/28/05 (Homicide vs. Trent Acid Fight Without Honor; CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Raven & Christopher Daniels; Samoa Joe vs. Dan Maff ROH Title Match)
> -Death Before Dishonor 7/19/03 (Paul London makes his final ROH appearance as he challenges Samoa Joe for the ROH World Title; Raven vs. CM Punk Dog Collar Match; Briscoes vs. AJ Styles & The Amazing Red; Jeff Hardy in ROH)
> -Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 8/16/03 (Steve Corino vs. Homicide; CM Punk vs. Samoa Joe)
> -Final Battle 2003 12/27/03 (The Great Muta & Arashi vs. Christopher Daniels & Dan Maff, Homicide vs. Satoshi Kojima, AJ Styles vs. Kaz Hayashi)
> 
> 2004 Shows:
> -At Our Best 3/13/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Jay Briscoe ROH World Title Cage Match; Scramble Cage II; CM Punk vs. AJ Styles with Ricky Steamboat at the guest referee)
> -ROH Reborn Stage 1 4/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. CM Punk)
> -Death Before Dishonor II Part 1 7/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide, Briscoes vs. Punk & Cabana two out of three falls)
> -Glory By Honor III 9/11/04 (Mick Foley debuts,Punk vs. Aries, Danielson vs. Shelley)
> -Weekend of Thunder Night 1 11/5/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jushin Liger; Austin Aries vs. CM Punk; Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. John Walters & Nigel McGuinness; Rocky Romero & Ricky Reyes vs. Jack Evans & Roderick Strong Tag Team Title Match)
> 
> 2005 Shows:
> -It All Begins 1/15/05 (Foley-Samoa Joe Confrontation, Danielson vs. Homicide, Aries first title defense)
> -Trios Tournament 2005 3/5/05 (One night, six man tag team tournament)
> -Back To Basics 3/12/05 (Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. CM Punk & Spanky)
> -Best Of American Super Juniors Tournament 4/2/05 (Austin Aries vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, One Night Super Juniors Tournament, BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal for the vacant ROH Tag Titles)
> -Stalemate 4/16/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide in a lumberjack match, Austin Aries vs. James Gibson ROH World Title Match)
> -Manhattan Mayhem 5/7/05 (Homicide & Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal; Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley ROH World Title Match; CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave Dog Collar Match)
> -Nowhere To Run 5/14/05 (CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave Steel Cage Match; Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match; Homicide vs. Doug Williams; Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs. Alex Shelley & Delirious; Nigel McGuinness vs. Colt Cabana)
> -Future Is Now 6/12/05 (Austin Aries vs. Low Ki in a Non Sanctioned, Non Title Match; CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong, Homicide vs. James Gibson, Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness for the Pure Title)
> -Redemption 8/12/05 (CM Punk defends the ROH World Title against Christopher Daniels, James Gibson, & Samoa Joe in an elimination match; Matt Hardy vs. Homicide; Generation Next vs. The Embassy; Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal)
> -Survival of the Fittest 2005 9/24/05 (Features 6 Man Survival of the Fittest Elimination Match)
> -Joe vs. Kobashi 10/1/05 (Features the classic must see match featuring Samoa Joe vs. Kenta Kobashi)
> -Unforgettable 10/2/05 (Kenta Kobashi & Homicide vs. Samoa Joe & Low Ki; Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Yang; James Gibson vs. Roderick Strong)
> -Enter The Dragon 10/14/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match, Homicide & Low Ki vs. Steve Corino & Colt Cabana)
> -Buffalo Stampede 10/15/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Steve Corino ROH World Title Match; Low Ki vs. Colt Cabana; Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe Pure Title Match; The Embassy vs. Generation Next NO DQ Six Man War)
> -This Means War 10/29/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. AJ Styles, Curry Man vs. Jay Lethal)
> -Showdown in Motown 11/4/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Sabin ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley, AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Abyss & Jimmy Rave, plus a Four Corner Survival with Christopher Daniels vs. Samoa Joe vs. Colt Cabana vs. Homicide)
> -Steel Cage Warfare 12/3/05 (Generation Next vs. Embassy Steel Cage Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Rocky Romero ROH World Title Match; Steve Corino vs. Homicide; Samoa Joe vs. Jay Lethal)
> 
> 2006 Shows:
> -Tag Wars 2006 1/27/06 (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Bryan Danielson & Jay Lethal Tag Title Match; the semi-finals and finals of Trios Tournament 2006, Christopher Daniels vs. Low Ki)
> -Dissension 1/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles ROH World Title Match; Aries & Strong vs. Jacobs & Whitmer ROH Tag Title Match; Daniels vs. Sydal; Low Ki vs. Jack Evans)
> -Unscripted II 2/11/06 (CM Punkâ€™s surprise return as he teams with Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave & Adam Pearce, Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries for the Pure Title)
> -Fourth Anniversary Show 2/25/06 (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal ROH Tag Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave World Title Match)
> -Dragon Gate Challenge 3/30/06 (Generation Next vs. Blood Generation; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi; Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels, Homicide vs. Colt Cabana; Alex Shelley & Jimmy Rave vs. Bryan Danielson & Delirious)
> -Weekend of Champions Night 1 4/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Yang ROH World Title; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match, Nigel McGuinness vs. Christopher Daniels Pure Title Match)
> -Weekend of Champions Night 2 4/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title vs. Pure Title; Aries & Strong vs. Rave & Shelley for the Tag Titles; Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal)
> -How We Roll 5/12/06 (Bryan Danielson & Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage & Colt Cabana; Austin Aries vs. Jay Briscoe; Roderick Strong vs. Mark Briscoe)
> -Destiny 6/3/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong ROH Tag Title Match; Christopher Daniels vs. BJ Whitmer)
> -Throwdown 6/23/06 (KENTA vs. Roderick Strong; Bryan Danielson vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs ROH World Title Match; Necro Butcher vs. Adam Pearce; Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards vs. Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
> -Chi Town Struggle 6/24/06 (KENTA vs. Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; ROH vs. CZW Six Man Tag War)
> -Generation Now 7/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match, Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage, Generation Next’s Last Stand as Aries, Strong, Evans, & Sydal team up together for the final time)
> -Time To Man Up 8/4/06 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. KENTA & Davey Richards; AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe; Bryan Danielson vs. Jack Evans)
> -Anarchy In The UK 8/13/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Matt Sydal; BJ Whitmer vs. Go Shiozaki; Bryan Danielson vs. SUWA ROH World Title Match)
> -Gut Check 8/26/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match; Briscoes vs. Homicide & Davey Richards)
> -Survival of the Fittest 2006 10/6/06 (First round matches include: Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson, Christopher Daniels vs. Austin Aries, Briscoes vs. Homicide & Roderick Strong, Matt Sydal vs. Davey Richards, Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
> -Motor City Madness 10/7/06 (Briscoes vs. Samoa Joe & Homicide STREET FIGHT; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match)
> -Suffocation 10/27/06 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Steve Corino & Adam Pearce, Matt Sydal vs. Delirious, Jay Briscoe vs. Davey Richards, Austin Aries vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
> -Honor Reclaims Boston 11/5/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. KENTA & Davey Richards Matt Sydal vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
> -The Bitter End 11/4/06 (KENTA vs. Matt Sydal; Homicide vs. Steve Corino Fight Without Honor; Samoa Joe & Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson & Jimmy Rave)
> -Black Friday Fallout 11/24/06 (Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. Davey Richards & Delirious, Samoa Joe vs. Jay Briscoe, Kings of Wrestling vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong World Tag Team Title Match, Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave, Mark Briscoe vs. Shingo)
> -Dethroned 11/25/06 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe Falls Count Anywhere Elimination Street Fight; Davey Richards vs. Austin Aries; Chris Hero & Cladio Castagnoli vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal World Tag Team Title Match)
> -Chicago Spectacular Night 1 12/8/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe ROH World Title Steel Cage Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Matt Sydal & Shingo Dragon Gate Rules; Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Homicide vs. Brent Albright)
> -Chicago Spectacular Night 2 12/9/06 (Bryan Danielson, Jimmy Rave, Shingo, & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious, Colt Cabana, Nigel McGuinness, & BJ Whitmer Eight Man Elimintation Tag; Adam Pearce vs. Homicide Steel Cage Match; Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe; Davey Richards vs. Jay Briscoe)
> 
> 2007 Shows:
> -Fifth Year Festival: New York 2/16/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Samoa Joe; Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave ROH World Title Match; Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong World Tag Team Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness & Colt Cabana)
> -Fifth Year Festival: Dayton 2/23/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. BJ Whitmer ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards; Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries Dragon Gate Open The Brave Gate Championship; Homicide vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jay Briscoe)
> -Fifth Year Festival: Chicago 2/24/07 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. ROH World Champion Takeshi Morishima & Nigel McGuinness; Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs Windy City Death Match; Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. The Briscoes Tag Title Match; Austin Aries & Matt Cross vs. Roderick Strong & Davey Richards)
> -Fifth Year Festival: Finale 3/4/07 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide; Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Rave Fight Without Honor, BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs Falls Count Anywhere, Doi & Shingo vs. Davey Richards & Roderick Strong, Briscoe vs. Briscoe)
> -This Means War II 4/13/07 (ROH World Champion Takeshi Morishima & Chris Hero vs. Doug Williams & Nigel McGuinness, No Remorse Corps vs. The Resilience Six Man Elimination Match, Homicide vs. Brent Albright, Jay Briscoe vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
> -Fighting Spirit 4/14/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong & Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans & Delirious, Doug Williams vs. Colt Cabana, El Generico & Kevin Steen vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe)
> -The Battle of St. Paul 4/27/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels FIP World Title; Colt Cabana & Homicide vs. Brent Albright & Adam Pearce Anything Goes Match; Rocky Romero vs. Jack Evans vs. Delirious vs. Erick Stevens)
> -Reborn Again 5/11/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe defend the Tag Titles against Takeshi Morishima & BJ Whitmer, Delirious vs. KENTA, Matt Sydal vs. Naomichi Marufuji, Bryan Danielson makes his return to Ring of Honor, The Resilience vs. No Remorse Corps)
> -Respect Is Earned 5/12/07 (Ring of Honorâ€™s 1st PPV; Bryan Danielson & Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness & KENTA; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Matt Sydal & Claudio Castagnoli World Tag Team Title Match; Rocky Romero vs. Naomichi Marufuji; Delirious vs. Roderick Strong)
> -Domination 6/9/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Hero & Castagnoli for the Tag Titles 2/3 Falls; Delirious vs. Rocky Romero; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw)
> -Live In Osaka 7/17/07 (CIMA, Naomichi Marufuji, & Bryan Danielson vs. Masaaki Mochizuki, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero; Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe vs. SHINGO & Susumu Yokosuka World Tag Team Title Match; Ryo Saito, Matt Sydal, & Dragon Kid vs. Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, & Delirious; Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans)
> -Race To The Top Tournament Night 1 7/27/07 (Eight first round tournament matches; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness & Bryan Danielson World Tag Team Title Match)
> -Race To The Top Tournament Night 2 7/28/07 (Feaures the Quarter-finals, Semi-finals, and Finals of the Race To The Top Tournament. Also, Bryan Danielson, Austin Aries, Matt Sydal, & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness, Roderick Strong, Delirious, & Jay Briscoe in the $10,000 Tag Team Challenge)
> -Death Before Dishonor V Night 2 8/11/07 (No Remorse Corps vs. Resilience Philly Street Fight; Takeshi Morishima vs. Brent Albright ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Mike Quackenbush; Mark Briscoe vs. El Generico; Jay Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen)
> -Caged Rage 8/24/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico World Tag Title Steel Cage; Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans Steel Cage Match; Takeshi Morishima vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. PAC)
> -Manhattan Mayhem II 8/25/09 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico for the World Tag Titles 2/3 Falls; Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans)
> -Motor City Madness 2007 9/14/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Austin Aries & Matt Cross for the Tag Titles; Takeshi Morishima defends the World Title vs. the winner of a Four Corner Survival with Delirious vs. Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens vs. Kevin Steen; El Generico vs. Naomichi Marufuji)
> -Undeniable 10/6/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match; Briscoes vs. Davey Richards & Rocky Romero Tag Title Match; Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong; Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero)
> -Survival of the Fittest 2007 10/19/07 (First Round Match include: Brent Albright vs. Roderick Strong; Chris Hero vs. Karl Anderson; Rocky Romero vs. TJ Perkins; Delirious vs. Austin Aries; Human Tornado vs. Shane Hagadorn vs. Tony Kozina; Davey Richards vs. Claudio Castagnoli; Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson; plus Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs & The Necro Butcher)
> -Glory By Honor VI Night 1 11/2/07 (Mitsuharu Misawa & KENTA vs. Takeshi Morishima & Naomichi Marufuji; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries Best of Three Series; Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong & Rocky Romero Tag Title Match)
> -Reckless Abandon 11/30/07 (The Briscoes vs. Evans & Ruckus vs. Jacobs & Black vs. Albright & Whitmer Scramble Tag Match; Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries 30 Min. Ironman Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Necro Butcher; Delirious vs. Adam Pearce Falls Count Anywhere Match)
> -Unscripted III 12/1/07 ( Jay & Mark Briscoe team with Erick Stevens against The No Remorse Corps; Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries)
> -Final Battle 2007 12/30/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black World Tag Team Title Match; Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Chris Hero Four Way Elimination Match; Naomichi Marufuji vs. Davey Richards; Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens FIP Title Match)
> 
> 2008 Shows:
> -Transform 1/12/08 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Necro Butcher & Tyler Black Street Fight; Erick Stevens vs. Bryan Danielson FIP Heavyweight Title Match; Brent Albright vs. Kevin Steen; Austin Aries vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
> -Breakout 1/25/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero ROH Title Cage Maych; Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black; Erick Stevens vs. Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards FIP Title Match; No Remorse Corps vs. Age of the Fall)
> -Eye of the Storm 2/22/08 (#1 Contenderâ€™s Tournament featuring Bryan Danielson, Rocky Romero, Kevin Steen, Delirious, Go Shiozaki, Necro Butcher, Austin Aries, & El Generico)
> -Take No Prisoners 3/16/08 (Nigel McGuinness defends the ROH World Title against the winner of a Four Corner Survival; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries; Briscoes vs. Age of the Fall in a Street Fight)
> -Bedlam in Beantown 4/11/08 (Necro Butcher vs. Kevin Steen Boston Massacre Match; Nigel McGuinness vs. Four Corner Survival Winner ROH World Title Match; Davey Richards vs. Kota Ibushi)
> -Injustice 4/12/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen ROH World Title Match; Davey Richards & Rocky Romero vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe Tag Title Match; Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kota Ibushi; Necro Butcher vs. Roderick Strong No DQ Match)
> -Tag Wars 2008 4/18/08 (The Age of the Fall of Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. The Motor City Machine Guns of Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Austin Aries & Kota Ibushi; Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico)
> -Return Engagement 4/19/08 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The Motor City Machine Guns; Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen ROH World Title Match; Kota Ibushi vs. El Generico)
> -A New Level 5/10/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli ROH World Title Match; Jay Briscoe & Austin Aries vs. TYler Black & Jimmy Jacobs World Tag Team Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Naomichi Marufuji; Takeshi Morishima vs. Necro Butcher)
> -Up For Grabs 6/6/08 (ROH World Tag Title Tournament featuring The Age of The Fall, The Vulture Squad, The Hangmen 3, Steen & Generico, Nigel McGuinness & Go Shiozaki, The No Remorse Corps, Delirious & Pelle Primeau, and Austin Aries & Bryan Danielson)
> -Respect Is Earned II 6/7/08 (Age of the Fall vs. Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries World Tag Title Match; Nigel McGuinness vs. Go Shiozaki ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens Fight Without Honor)
> -Battle For Supremacy 6/27/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Adam Pearce ROH Title vs. NWA Title Match; Necro Butcher vs. Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Erick Stevens; Roderick Strong vs. Chris Hero)
> -Northern Navigation 7/25/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen ROH World Title Match; Age of the Fall vs. Jay Briscoe & Austin Aries No DQ Match; Naomichi Marufuji vs. Roderick Strong; Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
> -Age of Insanity 8/15/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. El Generico for the ROH World Title; Roderick Strong & Brent Albright vs. Chris Hero & Go Shiozaki; Briscoes vs. Age of the Fall; Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black)
> -Night of the Butcher II 8/16/08 (Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries; The Necro Butcher vs. Jimmy Jacobs NO DQ Match; Tyler Black vs. El Generico; Brent Albright vs. Go Shiozaki NWA Title Match)
> -The Tokyo Summit 9/13/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Jacobs ROH World Title Match; Kensuke Sasaki vs. Roderick Strong; KENTA & Kota Ibushi vs. Naomichi Marufuji & Katsuhiko Nakajima; Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs. Bryan Danielson GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title Match)
> -Glory By Honor VII 9/20/08 (Steel Cage Warfare with The Briscoes & Austin Aries vs. The Age of the Fall vs. Necro Butcher; Nigel McGuinness vs. El Generico ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima GHC Jr. Title Match)
> -Return of the 187 10/24/08 (LAX vs. Kevin Steen & El Genericovs. Age of the Fall vs. Sweet N Sour Inc. 30 minute Iron Team Match; Go Shiozaki vs. Austin Aries; Mark Briscoe vs. The Necro Butcher vs. Delirious)
> -The French Connection 11/7/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Go Shiozaki vs. Kevin Steen vs. El Generico ROH World Title Batlle of Champions Elimination Match; Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black; Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards)
> -Escalation 11/21/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries Non Title Three Way Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious World Tag Title Match)
> -Rising Above 2008 11/22/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title; Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs I-Quit Match; Samoa Joe vs. Tyler Black; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe Tag Team Title Match)
> -Wrestling At The Gateway 12/5/08 (Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Bryan Danielson & Jerry Lynn; Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black; Necro Butcher & Ace Steel vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious)
> -Southern Hostility 12/6/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Jerry Lynn ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli NO DQ Match; Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. The Necro Butcher & Austin Aries; Brent Albright & Erick Stevens vs. Sweet N Sour Inc)
> 
> 2009 Shows:
> -Full Circle 1/16/09 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black; Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Jerry Lynn vs. Austin Aries; Jay Briscoe & Roderick Strong vs. The American Wolves; Delirious vs. The Necro Butcher)
> -Injustice II 1/17/09 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Jerry Lynn; Roderick Strong & Erick Stevens vs. The American Wolves Lumberjack Strap Match; Austin Aries vs. Jay Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs)
> -Motor City Madness 2009 1/30/09 (Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The American Wolves World Tag Title Match; Nigel McGuinness vs. Jay Briscoe; Tyler Black vs. Jerry Lynn; Brent Albright vs. Claudio Castagnoli; Bryan Danielson vs. Rhett Titus)
> -Caged Collision 1/31/09 (10 Man Steel Cage War featuring Brent Albright, Roderick Strong, Jay Briscoe, Erick Stevens, & Ace Steel vs. Sweet N’ Sour Incorporated; Nigel McGuinness vs. El Generico ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black)
> -Proving Ground 2009 Night 1 2/6/09 (Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Dark City Fight Club, Nigel McGuinness vs. Brent Albright; Bryan Danielson & Jerry Lynn vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious; Necro Butcher vs. Austin Aries)
> -Proving Ground 2009 Night 2 2/7/09 (Bryan Danielson vs. El Generico; Nigel McGuinness vs. D-Lo Brown ROH World Title Match; Tyler Black & Necro Butcher vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious, Davey Richards vs. Kevin Steen)
> -Eliminating The Competition 2/27/09 (World Champion Nigel McGuinness defends his title against Tyler Black, Jimmy Jacobs, & Jerry Lynn in an Elimination Match; Necro Butcher vs. Brodie Lee in an Anything Goes Street Fight; Chris Hero & Eddie Edwards vs. Jay Briscoe & Kevin Steen)
> -Stylin’ & Profilin’ 3/13/09 (â€œNature Boyâ€� Ric Flair makes his Ring of Honor debut; Nigel McGuinness vs. Brent Albright ROH World Title Match; Tyler Black & Jerry Lynn vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious; Bryan Danielson vs. Bison Smith; Wolves & Hero vs. Steen, Generico, & Dempsey)
> -Insanity Unleashed 3/14/09 (Nigel McGuinness & Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black & Jerry Lynn; The American Wolves vs. Roderick Strong & Brent Albright; Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious No DQ Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Kenny Omega vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
> -Steel City Clash 3/20/09 (KENTA & El Generico vs. Nigel McGuinness & Davey Richards; Tyler Black & Necro Butcher vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Brodie Lee Falls Count Anywhere Match; Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Mike Quackenbush)
> -Double Feature II 4/17/09 & 4/18/09 (American Wolves vs. Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black World Tag Team Title Match; Kevin Steen, El Generico, & Bryan Danielson vs. The American Wolves & Sylvain Grenier; Jay Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong; Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious Street Fight; Tyler Black vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Jay Briscoe vs. Kenny Omega Four Corner Survival)
> -A Cut Above 4/24/09 (Jerry Lynn vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match; Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards; Bryan Danielson vs. Eddie Edwards; Chris Hero vs. Colt Cabana; Kevin Steen & Jay Briscoe vs. The Dark City Fight Club)
> -The Homecoming II 4/25/09 (Jerry Lynn vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen & Jay Briscoe World Tag Title Match 2/3 Falls; Tyler Black vs. Chris Hero)
> -Never Say Die 5/8/09 (Jerry Lynn vs. Chris Hero ROH World Title Match; Kevin Steen vs. Davey Richards in an Anything Goes Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Sonjay Dutt vs. Eddie Edwards; Jay Briscoe vs. The Necro Butcher)
> -Validation 5/9/09 (The American Wolves vs. Bryan Danielson & Kevin Steen World Tag Team Title Match; Jerry Lynn vs. Jay Briscoe ROH World Title Match; Joey Ryan vs. Colt Cabana; Chris Hero vs. Sonjay Dutt)
> -Contention 6/12/09 (Jerry Lynn vs. Tyler Black; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The Young Bucks; Davey Richards vs. Jay Briscoe; Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Eddie Edwards vs. D-Lo Brown; Bryan Danielson vs. Kenny King)
> -Manhattan Mayhem III 6/13/09 (Jerry Lynn vs. Austin Aries World Title Match; American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico Tag Title Submissions Match; Tyler Black vs. Jimmy Jacobs in a First Blood Match)
> -Violent Tendencies 6/26/09 (Tyler Black vs. Jimmy Jacobs Steel Cage Match; American Wolves vs. KENTA & Roderick Strong Tag Title Match; Claudio Castagnoli vs. Nigel McGuinness)
> -End Of An Age 6/27/09 (KENTA vs. Tyler Black; Austin Aries vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match; American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico; Joey Ryan & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright & Colt Cababa in a Chicago Street Fight)
> -Final Countdown Tour: Boston 9/25/10 (Bryan Danielson vs. Davey Richards; Roderick Strong vs. Nigel McGuinness; Eddie Edwards vs. Kevin Steen in an Anything Goes Match; Austin Aries & Rhett Titus vs. Colt Cabana & Kenny Omega)
> -Clash of the Contenders 10/9/09 (Austin Aries vs. Delirious ROH World Title Match; Davey Richards vs. Kenny Omega; Tyler Black vs. Chris Hero; The Young Bucks vs. Rhett Titus & Kenny King; Kevin Steen vs. Roderick Strong)
> -Survival of the Fittest 2009 10/10/09 (The annual Survival of the Fittest tournament features five qualifying matches with the winners advancing into the final Elimination Match plus Austin Aries & Davey Richards vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe
> -Boiling Point 11/7/10 (Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Chris Hero & Davey Richards Grudge Match; Roderick Strong vs. Delirious; Tyler Black, Colt Cabana, & Grizzly Redwood vs. Austin Aries, Kenny King, & Rhett Titus)
> 
> GENERAL ADMISSION TICKETS- ONLY $10 EACH
> 
> You can now purchase general admission tickets for the following events for only $10 each:
> 
> - Dayton, OH 10/15/10
> - Chicago Ridge, IL 10/16/10
> - Dearborn, MA 11/12/10
> 
> * Tickets for the following events are NOT included in this sale and can’t be discounted: “Final Battle 2010″ New York, NY 12/18/10, Atlanta, GA on 4/1/11 and 4/2/11, Los Angeles, CA 1/28/11, and Louisville, KY on 12/9/10 and 12/10/10.
> ** DVD Subscription Packages and Gift Certificates can NOT discounted.
> 
> Offer ends Monday, October 4th at 3 PM EST!!! Shipping costs are not discountable. No adjustment to prior purchases or previously placed orders. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com and will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.
> 
> NEW MERCHANDISE RELEASES!!!
> 
> The following items are now available to order in the New Releases section:
> 
> - SHIPPING THURSDAY 10/7: Tag Wars 2010- Charlotte, NC 8/28/10
> - SHIPPING WEDNESDAY 10/6: Champions’ Challenge- Richmond, VA 8/27/10
> - NOW IN STOCK: Salvation- Chicago Ridge, IL 7/24/10 (DVD)
> - NOW IN STOCK: Hate: Chapter II- Collinsville, IL 7/23/10 (DVD)
> - NOW IN STOCK: ROH on HDNet Vol. 3 (DVD)
> - NOW IN STOCK: Bluegrass Brawl- Louisville, KY 7/22/10 (DVD)
> - NOW IN STOCK: Death Before Dishonor VIII- Toronto, Ontario 6/19/10 (2 Disc Set)
> - PREORDER: Glory By Honor VIII- The Final Countdown 9/26/09 (2 Disc Set)
> - NOW IN STOCK: Shimmer Vol. 32 (DVD)
> - NOW IN STOCK: You Shoot with Jim Cornette: The Lost Questions
> - NOW IN STOCK: WWE Breaking The Code: Behind The Walls of Chris Jericho (3 DVD Set)
> - NOW IN STOCK: TNA: Greatest Moments (DVD)


----------



## Emperor DC

Already taken advantage of that. Purchased five for a combined £36 in our money, including shipping. Not bad at all.


----------



## KaijuFan

Finally nabbed my much delayed Final Countdown: Boston copy. It'll be good to see Dragon/Davey again.


----------



## William Murderface

Whats some good shows i should get?


----------



## McQueen

InYourFace said:


> Whats some good shows i should get?





> 2003 Shows:
> -Death Before Dishonor 7/19/03 (Paul London makes his final ROH appearance as he challenges Samoa Joe for the ROH World Title; Raven vs. CM Punk Dog Collar Match; Briscoes vs. AJ Styles & The Amazing Red; Jeff Hardy in ROH)
> -Final Battle 2003 12/27/03 (The Great Muta & Arashi vs. Christopher Daniels & Dan Maff, Homicide vs. Satoshi Kojima, AJ Styles vs. Kaz Hayashi)
> 
> 2004 Shows:
> -Death Before Dishonor II Part 1 7/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide, Briscoes vs. Punk & Cabana two out of three falls)
> -Glory By Honor III 9/11/04 (Mick Foley debuts,Punk vs. Aries, Danielson vs. Shelley)
> -Weekend of Thunder Night 1 11/5/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jushin Liger; Austin Aries vs. CM Punk; Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. John Walters & Nigel McGuinness; Rocky Romero & Ricky Reyes vs. Jack Evans & Roderick Strong Tag Team Title Match)
> 
> 2005 Shows:
> -Manhattan Mayhem 5/7/05 (Homicide & Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal; Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley ROH World Title Match; CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave Dog Collar Match)
> -Nowhere To Run 5/14/05 (CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave Steel Cage Match; Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match; Homicide vs. Doug Williams; Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs. Alex Shelley & Delirious; Nigel McGuinness vs. Colt Cabana)
> -Future Is Now 6/12/05 (Austin Aries vs. Low Ki in a Non Sanctioned, Non Title Match; CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong, Homicide vs. James Gibson, Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness for the Pure Title)
> -Joe vs. Kobashi 10/1/05 (Features the classic must see match featuring Samoa Joe vs. Kenta Kobashi)
> -Unforgettable 10/2/05 (Kenta Kobashi & Homicide vs. Samoa Joe & Low Ki; Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Yang; James Gibson vs. Roderick Strong)
> 
> 2006 Shows:
> -Tag Wars 2006 1/27/06 (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Bryan Danielson & Jay Lethal Tag Title Match; the semi-finals and finals of Trios Tournament 2006, Christopher Daniels vs. Low Ki)
> -Fourth Anniversary Show 2/25/06 (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal ROH Tag Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave World Title Match)
> -Dragon Gate Challenge 3/30/06 (Generation Next vs. Blood Generation; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi; Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels, Homicide vs. Colt Cabana; Alex Shelley & Jimmy Rave vs. Bryan Danielson & Delirious)
> -Weekend of Champions Night 2 4/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title vs. Pure Title; Aries & Strong vs. Rave & Shelley for the Tag Titles; Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal)
> -Generation Now 7/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match, Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage, Generation Next’s Last Stand as Aries, Strong, Evans, & Sydal team up together for the final time)
> 
> 2007 Shows:
> -Fifth Year Festival: Finale 3/4/07 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide; Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Rave Fight Without Honor, BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs Falls Count Anywhere, Doi & Shingo vs. Davey Richards & Roderick Strong, Briscoe vs. Briscoe)
> -Domination 6/9/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Hero & Castagnoli for the Tag Titles 2/3 Falls; Delirious vs. Rocky Romero; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw)
> -Race To The Top Tournament Night 1 7/27/07 (Eight first round tournament matches; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness & Bryan Danielson World Tag Team Title Match)
> -Race To The Top Tournament Night 2 7/28/07 (Feaures the Quarter-finals, Semi-finals, and Finals of the Race To The Top Tournament. Also, Bryan Danielson, Austin Aries, Matt Sydal, & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness, Roderick Strong, Delirious, & Jay Briscoe in the $10,000 Tag Team Challenge)
> -Death Before Dishonor V Night 2 8/11/07 (No Remorse Corps vs. Resilience Philly Street Fight; Takeshi Morishima vs. Brent Albright ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Mike Quackenbush; Mark Briscoe vs. El Generico; Jay Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen)
> 
> 2008 Shows:
> -Take No Prisoners 3/16/08 (Nigel McGuinness defends the ROH World Title against the winner of a Four Corner Survival; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries; Briscoes vs. Age of the Fall in a Street Fight)
> -Tag Wars 2008 4/18/08 (The Age of the Fall of Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. The Motor City Machine Guns of Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Austin Aries & Kota Ibushi; Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico)
> -Return Engagement 4/19/08 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The Motor City Machine Guns; Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen ROH World Title Match; Kota Ibushi vs. El Generico)
> -A New Level 5/10/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli ROH World Title Match; Jay Briscoe & Austin Aries vs. TYler Black & Jimmy Jacobs World Tag Team Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Naomichi Marufuji; Takeshi Morishima vs. Necro Butcher)
> -Northern Navigation 7/25/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen ROH World Title Match; Age of the Fall vs. Jay Briscoe & Austin Aries No DQ Match; Naomichi Marufuji vs. Roderick Strong; Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
> -Glory By Honor VII 9/20/08 (Steel Cage Warfare with The Briscoes & Austin Aries vs. The Age of the Fall vs. Necro Butcher; Nigel McGuinness vs. El Generico ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima GHC Jr. Title Match)
> 
> 2009 Shows:
> -Final Countdown Tour: Boston 9/25/10 (Bryan Danielson vs. Davey Richards; Roderick Strong vs. Nigel McGuinness; Eddie Edwards vs. Kevin Steen in an Anything Goes Match; Austin Aries & Rhett Titus vs. Colt Cabana & Kenny Omega)


Like I told you the other day I stopped actively following ROH at the end of 2008 but if its on this list it means i've seen it and think its well worth getting. Ironically the 2008 shows highlighted are most of the best options.


----------



## William Murderface

I got one of the shows you listed 

I got Joe vs Kobashi, Honor Reclaims Boston (mostly for Delirious) Caged Rage & Final Battle 07.

No spoilers on the matches if you have comments.


----------



## Groovemachine

Finally got around to watching PWG's best 2009 show, and perhaps one of the top shows in company history.


*PWG Guerre Sans Frontieres*

9 Man Tag - ***1/4

Candice LeRae vs Christina Von Eerie - **3/4

Human Tornado vs Scott Lost - ***1/4

Karl Anderson vs Roderick Strong - ***1/2

Naruki Doi vs Joey Ryan - ***

El Generico vs SHINGO - ****1/4

Motor City Machine Guns & CIMA vs Young Bucks & Brian Kendrick - ****1/4

Chris Hero vs Bryan Danielson - ****1/2


Awesome show, that main event was tremendous, Danielson and Hero really tore into each other.


----------



## smitlick

*Shimmer - Volume 32*

1. Malia Hosaka vs Jamilia Craft
*3/4

2. Kellie Skater vs Rachel Summerlyn
**

3. Cat Power vs Nevaeh
**

4. Melanie Cruise & Annie Social vs Allison Danger & Jennifer Blake
**1/2

5. Tomoka Nakagawa vs Jessie McKay
**3/4

6. Portia Perez vs Tenille
**1/4

7. Sara Del Rey vs Misaki Ohata
***

8. Daffney vs MsChif
**3/4
Daff & MsChif as a team would be really good in TNA..

9. Nicole Matthews vs Sarah Stock
***

10. Daizee Haze vs Ayumi Kurihara
**3/4

11. Hiroyo Matsumoto vs Mercedes Martinez
**3/4

12. Cheerleader Melissa vs Ayako Hamada
***1/4
Disappointed.. Was a bit sloppy in parts and both seemed unusually slower then usual.​


----------



## FITZ

Groovemachine said:


> Finally got around to watching PWG's best 2009 show, and perhaps one of the top shows in company history.
> 
> 
> *PWG Guerre Sans Frontieres*
> 
> 9 Man Tag - ***1/4
> 
> Candice LeRae vs Christina Von Eerie - **3/4
> 
> Human Tornado vs Scott Lost - ***1/4
> 
> Karl Anderson vs Roderick Strong - ***1/2
> 
> Naruki Doi vs Joey Ryan - ***
> 
> El Generico vs SHINGO - ****1/4
> 
> Motor City Machine Guns & CIMA vs Young Bucks & Brian Kendrick - ****1/4
> 
> Chris Hero vs Bryan Danielson - ****1/2
> 
> 
> Awesome show, that main event was tremendous, Danielson and Hero really tore into each other.


As far as I'm concerned this show is one of the overall best indy shows I've ever seen. All the big matches but delivered and the undercard matches were all incredibly fun. For 2009 I only put that Hero/Danielson match behind Undertaker/HBK.


----------



## jawbreaker

I'm pretty sure GSF is the best indy show of all time. OF ALL TIME.


----------



## FITZ

I can't think of a show that I would put above it right now but there are a bunch of ROH shows that have been said to be really good that I haven't seen yet so I didn't want to go out and say that GSF is the best indy show ever. 

I just wish I could spell it.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Buffalo Stampede II*

*1. Bonus Match - Proving Ground 2009 Night 1*
Davey Richards vs Tyler Black
****

- You know its a B show when on commentary is Eric Santamaria & Shane Hagadorn.

2. Mr Ernesto Osiris vs Delirious
*1/2

*3. Ten Minute Hunt*
Eddie Edwards vs Tyson Dux
**1/4
Grizzly Redwood joined commentary to replace Hagadorn.

4. Shawn Daivari vs Colt Cabana
**3/4
I like Daivari but he really doesn't need a manager.

5. Pee Wee vs Roderick Strong
**1/2
lol Pee Wees shoes aren't tied up. Match went far to long and should have been more of a squash.

6. The Kings of Wrestling vs Up In Smoke
***

7. Austin Aries vs Kenny Omega
***1/4
That was such a disappointing place to have Aries come out to the Final Countdown. Fucking awful crowd. Sounds like theres 2 people there.

8. The Briscoe Brothers vs Rhett Titus & Kenny King
***

9. Steve Corino vs Tyler Black
***1/2
I would break you and then i might get the AIDS.​


----------



## erikstans07

KOW/Up In Smoke is a VERY underrated match. I thought it was great and probably at least ***3/4 if I were to rate it.


----------



## McQueen

I really didn't like Shingo/Generico at GSF. Beat down was too long and boring and when Generico finally made his comeback I didn't really care. Surprisingly I think my favorite match on the show was Strong vs Anderson. Its on top of my rewatch pile so maybe i'll review it later.



InYourFace said:


> I got one of the shows you listed
> 
> I got Joe vs Kobashi, Honor Reclaims Boston (mostly for Delirious) Caged Rage & Final Battle 07.
> 
> No spoilers on the matches if you have comments.


I haven't seen Caged Rage but aside from the Main Events, Joe vs Kobashi and Honor Reclaims Boston are average, and Final Battle 2007 was pretty bad IMO. Well aside from Hero in the 4 way.


----------



## Emperor DC

I gots from the Triple Sale

Fighting Spirit 07
Dragon Gate Challenge
Manhattan Mayhem II
The Final Countdown: Boston
Glory by Honor VI: Night I


----------



## McQueen

Your order is 10x better than IYF's lol.


----------



## Dug2356

I just ordered all this from ROH.

The Bluegrass Brawl
Salvation
Hate: Chapter II
Generation Now
How We Roll
TNA Wrestling's Greatest Moments


----------



## jawbreaker

McQueen said:


> I really didn't like Shingo/Generico at GSF. Beat down was too long and boring and when Generico finally made his comeback I didn't really care. Surprisingly I think my favorite match on the show was Strong vs Anderson. Its on top of my rewatch pile so maybe i'll review it later.


Without Anderson on commentary, Generico vs. Shingo would have probably been awesome. But him marking out made me care so much more.

And yeah, Strong vs. Anderson was my second favorite match on the show, which is saying a lot because there were legit four matches from that show that I absolutely loved. And then the nine man tag was tons of fun, Christina Von Eerie was on the show, and Lost vs. Tornado was good as well. Only match that disappointed me was Doi vs. Ryan.

As far as shows that sometimes get called "best indy show ever", I'd put it above Manhattan Mayhem, GBH V night 2, Better Than Our Best, and SCOH III. What other shows can compete for that title?


----------



## William Murderface

McQueen said:


> Your order is 10x better than IYF's lol.


Dont hate man 

I also bought Glory By Honor VI Night 1 & Glory By Honor VII.

Couldnt resist.


----------



## Bubz

I havnt seen it all but i have heard people say that Seven is up there with those shows. I LOVED SOH III though, what a show! Strong vs Stevens, Briscoes vs AOTF, Steenerico vs Shingo/BxB Hulk, Aries vs Mcguinnesss and the DG six man where all fantastic matches, probably one of my favorite shows ever.


----------



## McQueen

InYourFace said:


> Dont hate man
> 
> I also bought Glory By Honor VI Night 1 & Glory By Honor VII.
> 
> Couldnt resist.


Nah wasn't hatin' just telling it like I see it. If you end up happy with those show and you probably will (since of course you're a Tampa Bay fan you must have low standards, kidding ) I just think there was a lot of better stuff on the list.

And where the hell is your bro?

Maybe its just me but if Domination would have had its real main event (Nigel/Danielson) I think that would be pretty high in the running for best indy show ever. I love the hell out of that card.


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH – Bluegrass Brawl*


Beef Wellington vs. Paredyse - *1/4

*OVW Southern Tag Team Title*
The Elite vs. Sucio & Fang - **

Sara Del Rey vs. Daizee Haze - *1/4
_Seriously, never let these two face each other one-on-one again._

Delirious vs. Mike Mondo - **1/4

*Pick 6 Series*
(4) Chris Hero vs. Colt Cabana - **1/2

Austin Aries & The All Night Express vs. Roderick Strong & The House of Truth - **3/4

Tyler Black vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***1/2

The American Wolves vs. The Briscoes - ***3/4



*CZW – Tangled Web 3*


Joe Ettel vs. Eric Enders – N/R

*CZW World Heavyweight Title*
Nick Gage vs. Egotistico Fantastico vs. Jon Moxley - ***1/4

*CZW WIRED Title*
Drew Gulak vs. Ryan McBride - *

tHURTeen vs. Danny Havoc - *

*CZW World Tag Team Title Tournament*
The Best Around (Bruce Maxwell & TJ Cannon) vs. The Osirian Portal (Amasis & Ophidian) - ***

Ruckus vs. AR Fox - **1/2
*
CZW World Tag Team Title Tournament*
Philly’s Most Wanted (Joker & Sabian) vs. Adam Cole & Tyler Veritas - ***

Devon Moore vs. Drake Younger - **1/2

*Ultraviolent Match*
Brain Damage vs. Scotty Vortekz - *1/4

*Tangled Web Match*
The Switchblade Conspiracy (Sami Callihan & Joe Gacy) vs. DJ Hyde & Greg Excellent - **3/4

​


----------



## EffectRaven

I just finished my first full ROH show: 

Supercard of Honor V

Briscoes vs. Rhett Titus and Kenny King ***

Grizzly Redwood vs. Erick Stevens **1/4

Sara Del Rey vs. Amazing Kong **3/4

Eddie Edwards vs. Christopher Daniels ***1/2-***3/4

Austin Aires vs. Delirious N/A

Colt Cabana vs. Kevin Steen ***3/4

Kings of Wrestling vs. The Motorcity Machine Guns ****1/4-****1/2

Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong ****1/4


Awesome show! I thoroughly enjoyed it and look forward to seeing more ROH shows


----------



## CM Skittle

Dug2356 said:


> I just ordered all this from ROH.
> 
> The Bluegrass Brawl
> Salvation
> Hate: Chapter II
> Generation Now
> How We Roll
> TNA Wrestling's Greatest Moments


Sorry but these are some of their worst shows, people should do some research before buying DVD's!


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Death Before Dishonor VIII*

1. El Generico vs Kevin Steen 
***3/4

2. Kenny King & Rhett Titus vs Up In Smoke 
**3/4

3. Austin Aries vs Delirious 
**1/2

*4. Toronto Gauntlet* 
Tyson Dux vs Eddie Edwards vs Shawn Daivari vs Colt Cabana vs Steve Corino vs Roderick Strong 
**3/4

5. Kenny Omega vs Christopher Daniels 
****

*6. ROH World Tag Team Title No DQ Match* 
The Kings of Wrestling vs The Briscoe Brothers 
****1/4

*7. ROH World Title Match* 
Tyler Black vs Davey Richards 
****1/2-****3/4

The last 3 matches were fantastic. Great show.

EDIT


*Chikara - We Must Eat Michigan's Brain*

1. Green Ant vs Mike Quackenbush 
**1/2

2. Pinkie Sanchez & Lince Dorado vs The Osirian Portal 
***

3. Ultramantis Black vs Delirious 
**1/2

4. The Colony vs The Super Smash Brothers 
***1/4

5. Bryan Danielson vs Eddie Kingston 
***1/2

6. The Soul Touchaz vs Ares, Claudio Castagnoli & Tursas
***
Surprised by the finish...

*7. Young Lions Cup*
Tim Donst vs Frightmare
**3/4

8. 3.0, Equinox & Helios vs Vin Gerard, STIGMA, Chuck Taylor & Gran Akuma
***1/2

9. Cameron Skyy & J.Miller vs Tommy Treznik & GQ
**1/4​


----------



## KaijuFan

Genration Now is actually pretty fun, Nigel/Dragon is awesome as always and the undercard doesn't let down like most late 06 shows did.


----------



## William Murderface

Bluegrass Brawl looks like a horrible show.


----------



## Emperor DC

I gots Death Before Dishonor, Supercard of Honor V and Dragon: Rise of Glory today.

Watched a bit of SOH. Will watch the rest tomorrow and post ratings.

Two things though.

Titus = awesome.

Kong/Del Rey = needed more time and could have been as awesome as Titus. Maybe.


----------



## William Murderface

> And where the hell is your bro?


Cant afford internet & he ran up his phone bill so my dad turned it off.


----------



## McQueen

That punk.


----------



## William Murderface

He needs to get a job cause my mom is the only one working in that house.

To stay on topic, i get my shows on Monday


----------



## Emperor DC

Got Jericho's DVD and Glory by Honor VIII: The Final Countdown which is back in and shipping in a couple of weeks.

I literally can't wait.


----------



## Dug2356

I Would probbally order alot of WWE Dvds from The ROH Store if they werent Region 1  Least most Indy dvds and tna are Region 0.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

So I've gotten around to watching the good shit for ROH April 2010. Now I can see why Strong got the title. He was on fucking fire in the spring. If you wanna see Strong with a fire under his ass, you need to get Pick Your Poison. He's quicker, he's more aggressive, he's getting more hostile. It's the Roderick Strong of 2005 that I've been begging to return. Plus his matches against Davey (yeah, I'm including the ****1/2 Titannica match) and the Big Bang match were sights to behold as well. Pick Your Poison is also worth picking up for the novelty of seeing the Dark City Fight Club in a good match for once.

Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies II is the first truly must see event for ROH in 2010. Sure, the Big Bang has three ****+ matches, and there's been some other classics here and there, but on this show, I count a **** (Strong vs. Davey), a ****3/4 (Black vs. Hero), and a ****1/2 (Cabana/Generico vs. Steen/Corino.) The Briscoes vs. Aries/King match is quite entertaining as well for the storytelling and foreshadowing for the inevitable breakup that will come between Aries and King.

I've not gotten past this point for ROH, but I cannot possibly imagine that Black's title defenses against Strong, Davey, and Steen can touch his defense against Hero. Easily his best match since his first title shot against Nigel, with tremendous storytelling and a match that put over Black as a true champion. I'll put it to you this way - it was Hero, not Davey, that proved Tyler Black was a legit champion and the right man to carry the company.

The main event from the Chicago show brought back reminders of the Attitude Era for me in the best way possible (which can also be seen as a bad thing.) Yeah, some dangerous shit, but pales in comparison to the likes of the Briscoes vs. Steen/Generico and Super Dragon vs. Kevin Steen feuds. True hatred, fantastic dramatic spots, being in the right place at the right time, everything clicked for this fight with the right team going over in one of the best finishers of the year. This brought back memories of Steve Austin vs. Dude Love, The Rock vs. Mankind, Triple H vs. Cactus Jack, and the Dudleyz vs. the Hardyz vs. Edge & Christian.


----------



## lewieG

^I'm glad you thought Hero vs Black was MOTN on that show, I think it gets underrated. It's at least ****1/4 IMO and one of his best defenses, althought the Davey match was better. Although, I think the 8th Anny show was probably the first must see show, but that's mainly due to my love of Black vs Aries, which I have at ****3/4 believe it or not.


----------



## smitlick

*Chikara - Faded Scars and Lines*

1. Tursas vs Player Dos
*3/4

2. The Soul Touchaz vs The Colony
***

3. 3.0 vs F.I.S.T.
***

4. Johnny Gargano vs Player Uno
**3/4

5. Lince Dorado & Pinkie Sanchez vs Mike Quackenbush & Frightmare
***1/4

6. Eddie Kingston vs Delirious
**1/2

7. The UnStable vs The Osirian Portal
***

8. Bryan Danielson vs Tim Donst
***1/2-***3/4
Better then Kingston/Danielson but I'm still not a big Donst fan.

*9. Campeonatos de Parejas*
Ares & Claudio Castagnoli vs Equinox & Helios
***1/4​


----------



## Platt

Brand new type of sale from ROH



> BUY 3, GET 1 FREE DVD SPECIAL!!!
> 
> Over the next several days we’ll be offering three different Buy 3, Get 1 Free DVD offers exclusively at ROHWrestling.com. Each special will only be valid for 24 hours. Here is a breakdown on all three offers:
> 
> *- Buy 3, Get 1 Free on all PWG DVD’s*
> This sale will be in effect from Monday, October 4th at 4:00 PM EST until Tuesday, October 5th at 4:00 PM EST!
> 
> *- Buy 3, Get 1 Free on all Ring of Honor DVD’s*
> This sale will be in effect from Tuesday, October 5th at 4:00 PM EST until Wednesday, October 6th at 4:00 PM EST!
> 
> *- Buy 3, Get 1 Free on all SHIMMER DVD’s*
> This sale will be in effect from Wednesday, October 6th at 4:00 PM EST until Thursday, October 7th at 4:00 PM EST!
> 
> It is very important you read all of the directions below before placing your order:
> 
> 1) You will receive (1) Free DVD when you purchase (3) at the regular price at www.rohwrestling.com. To receive this offer you must place your order during the specific time listed above. A total of (4) DVD’s must be in your cart for this offer to become valid. There is a limit of one offer per order.
> 2) If you want to take advantage of this offer multiple times, you must place multiple orders. You may add other items to your order but they would not count towards the sale promotion.
> 3) When you add three sale DVD’s to your cart the system will automatically deduct the lowest priced item from the total price.
> 4) Your free selection will be the lowest priced items you are buying.
> 
> TODAY’S OFFER IS ON ALL PWG DVD’S. TO SEE A LIST OF ALL AVAILABLE TITLES CLICK HERE.


----------



## Emperor DC

Dug2356 said:


> I Would probbally order alot of WWE Dvds from The ROH Store if they werent Region 1  Least most Indy dvds and tna are Region 0.


You can unlock your specific DVD player if you so wish.


----------



## Dug2356

Emperor DC said:


> You can unlock your specific DVD player if you so wish.


I Hear that hurts the Quality of the dvds.


----------



## S-Mac

Dug2356 said:


> I Hear that hurts the Quality of the dvds.


Does it ive never noticed that before.


----------



## Dug2356

A Friend of mine did it to his and it made the picture look a little fuzzy apparently lol. How easy is it to change regions ?


----------



## Platt

Dug2356 said:


> I Hear that hurts the Quality of the dvds.


From personal experience I've never seen it change the quality.



Dug2356 said:


> A Friend of mine did it to his and it made the picture look a little fuzzy apparently lol. How easy is it to change regions ?


Should be pretty easy there's codes online to do it for the amjority of players you just have to google the make and model usually.


----------



## William Murderface

Got my shows today, i have only watched Manhattan Mayhem II, GREAT show, solid from top to bottom.

Boy was Aries/Evans/Strong chaotic haha, but still great.


----------



## seabs

*ROH Glory By Honor IX*

*Jay Briscoe vs Kenny King*
_**3/4_

*Mark Briscoe vs Rhett Titus*
_**1/4_

*Grizzly Redwood & Balls Mahoney vs Erick Stevens & Necro Butcher*
_*_

*Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs El Generico & Colt Cabana - Double Chain Match*
_****_

*Eddie Edwards vs Shawn Daivari - ROH TV Championship*
_*1/2_

*Austin Aries vs Christopher Daniels*
_***1/4_

*Kings Of Wrestling vs Shelton Benjamin & Charlie Haas*
_****_

*Roderick Strong vs Tyler Black - ROH World Championship*
_***_

*Overall:*
_Step down from the other PPVs this year, although I'd probably put it about the same as DBD. Lacked a stand out match that was something a bit extra. Everything bar The Embassy stuff was good though even though the title change was really dissapointingly average. Pop for Cide's return was possibly the best part of the show._​


----------



## SHIRLEY

KOW vs. WGTT write-up:

www.wrestlingforum.com/blogs/shirley-crabtree/2531-glory-honor-ix-kow-vs-wgtt-match-review.html


----------



## smitlick

*Acid Fest: A Tribute to Trent Acid*

*1. Trent Acid Memorial Rumble*
Kwame vs Ron Starr vs Matt Walsh vs Big Vito vs Joe Ettell vs Helter Skelter vs Eddie Valentine vs John Dahmer vs EC ***** vs KC Blade vs Some PWU Students vs Aramis vs Kid America vs Balls Mahoney vs Dude in Red Shirt vs The Messiah vs Some dude who ran into the ring vs Cory Kastle vs Niles Young vs Flash Wheeler vs Darren Wyse vs Nate Stein vs Rockin Rebel vs Adam Flash vs Pinkie Sanchez vs Slayer vs Chi Chi Cruz vs Joe Gunns vs Rick Feinberg vs Bison Bravado vs Ian Knoxx 
N/A
What a fucking mess. Not sure it was actually possible to list everyone who came out. Tried my best but even whoevers announcing didn't have a clue about a majority of the guys.

2. Nick Berk & Z-Barr vs Don Montoya & Robbie Mireno
**1/2

3. Missy Sampson, Annie Social, and Amy Lee vs Alere Little Feather, Roxie Cotton, and Detox
*1/2

4. The Carnage Crew vs The SAT vs Da Hit Squad vs The H8 Club 
**3/4
Wow how the SAT got FAT. Can't believe they actually hit the spanish fly as well..

5. Ruckus & Sonjay Dutt vs Homicide & B-Boy
***

6. Devon Moore vs Johnny Kashmere
**

Very average show and wouldn't recommend it unless your a fan of CZW or Trent Acid.​


----------



## KingCrash

*CZW - Down With The Sickness 2010*


Greg Excellent & Johnny Calzone vs. NI4NI - DUD
_Another CZW show, another horrible Greg Excellent match_

*Winner faces Homicide at It's Always Bloody In Philadelphia*
Joker vs. Sami Callihan vs. Johnny Gargano vs. Chuck Taylor - ***1/4

*CZW World Tag Team Title Tournament*
Team Macktion vs. Irish Drive-By - **1/2
_Probably would have been better had they not had pretty much the same exact match on the last couple of shows._

*CZW World Tag Team Title Tournament*
The Runaways (Joe Gacy & Ryan Slater) vs. Up In Smoke - *

*Aerial Assault Ladder Match*
Ricochet vs. AR Fox vs. Alex Colon vs. tHURTeen vs. Facade vs. Ruckus - **1/2
_Lots of spots, finish was flat and came out of nowhere_

*CZW Junior Heavyweight Title*
Sabian vs. Adam Cole - **3/4
_Kind of a random heel turn for Cole, but now hopefully he can move on from Sabian_

*CZW WIRED Title*
Drew Gulak vs. Nick Gage - *
_Just an excuse for Gage to cut promos and kill the ref with a tack bat twice._

MASADA vs. Drake Younger - **1/2
*
CZW World Heavyweight Title*
Jon Moxley vs. Scotty Vortekz - **
_No, you're reading that right. Vortekz in the main event. Yeah._

​


----------



## smitlick

KingCrash said:


> *CZW - Down With The Sickness 2010*
> 
> 
> Greg Excellent & Johnny Calzone vs. NI4NI - DUD
> _Another CZW show, another horrible Greg Excellent match_
> 
> *Winner faces Homicide at It's Always Bloody In Philadelphia*
> Joker vs. Sami Callihan vs. Johnny Gargano vs. Chuck Taylor - ***1/4
> 
> *CZW World Tag Team Title Tournament*
> Team Macktion vs. Irish Drive-By - **1/2
> _Probably would have been better had they not had pretty much the same exact match on the last couple of shows._
> 
> *CZW World Tag Team Title Tournament*
> The Runaways (Joe Gacy & Ryan Slater) vs. Up In Smoke - *
> 
> *Aerial Assault Ladder Match*
> Ricochet vs. AR Fox vs. Alex Colon vs. tHURTeen vs. Facade vs. Ruckus - **1/2
> _Lots of spots, finish was flat and came out of nowhere_
> 
> *CZW Junior Heavyweight Title*
> Sabian vs. Adam Cole - **3/4
> _Kind of a random heel turn for Cole, but now hopefully he can move on from Sabian_
> 
> *CZW WIRED Title*
> Drew Gulak vs. Nick Gage - *
> _Just an excuse for Gage to cut promos and kill the ref with a tack bat twice._
> 
> MASADA vs. Drake Younger - **1/2
> *
> CZW World Heavyweight Title*
> Jon Moxley vs. Scotty Vortekz - **
> _No, you're reading that right. Vortekz in the main event. Yeah._
> 
> ​



How fucking shit is Greg Excellent. Just watched the first Disc of Home Sweet Home. He is just awful.


----------



## KingCrash

And the hate for Excellent is not just because he's out-of-shape and a horrible comedy wrestler and all around awful and steals whatever move he saw watching puro on youtube before the match. He's so sloppy that at least 5 or 6 times they've had to stop a match or attend to a guy afterwards because he's injured them in some way. All around probably the worst guy on the indies right now.


----------



## McQueen

Sounds like a fat B-Boy.


----------



## seancarleton77

I hate B-Boy, he's like a low rent untrained version of Homicide, his own Mother probably tells people that he's not her son. Sorry I have to attack terrible wrestlers when I see their names dropped, same goes with guys like Otunga and Rob Terry.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah he is pretty fucking awful. I try and insult him every change I get.


----------



## William Murderface

Ive never had a problem with B-Boy, but then again i havent that many B-Boy matches.


----------



## FITZ

When I started watching indy wrestling B-Boy was one of those guys that I thought was awesome. Then I watched a few more of his matches and realized that he really wasn't all that good.


----------



## McQueen

He just seems to me to be one of those guy who watches a bunch of Puro and thinks "hey those moves are cool, i'm gonna do them" for no other reason.


----------



## William Murderface

Well when i saw him live hes was in the battle dome match, and thats really all ive seen from him, so you can see why i dont think hes that bad


----------



## McQueen

Oh yeah Threemendous. That match was pretty good for him, okay for anyone else.


----------



## William Murderface

God it was so hot in that fucking sweatbox, but it sure as hell worth it to see that crazy match.


----------



## Emperor DC

This is off topic, but what the fuck.

Queeny, did you, like me, laugh for a fair number of hours when someone in the TNA section called you a WWE mark?

I fucking loved that.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah I thought that was really funny. I was initially kinda stunned.

If anyone didn't see it, I got called a WWE mark last night because I said Dixie Carter was a stupid business woman for supposedly giving Kurt Angle complete creative control.


----------



## William Murderface

McQueen said:


> Yeah I thought that was really funny. I was initially kinda stunned.
> 
> If anyone didn't see it, I got called a WWE mark last night because I said Dixie Carter was a stupid business woman for supposedly giving Kurt Angle complete creative control.


Everyone with common sense is saying that.


----------



## McQueen

Common Sense is slim in the TNA section.


----------



## William Murderface

I should rephrase that, everyone with common sense outside the TNA section is saying that.

Thank you for the correction


----------



## peep4life

Wait, Dixie gave Angle complete creative control?:lmao


----------



## McQueen

I don't know if its true or not but someone said that was the case and responded with "Well it was the only way they could sign Angle" like that makes it ok. That what prompted my "Well that makes Dixie Carter an idiot" comment and this somehow makes me a WWE mark.


----------



## smitlick

*CZW - Home Sweet Home*

*1. One In 8 Chance Match*
DJ Hyde vs Tyler Veritas vs Alex Colon vs Ryan Slater
*3/4

*2. CZW Wired Title Match*
Drew Gulak vs Jonathan Gresham
**

3. Team Macktion vs The Irish Drive-By
**1/2

*4. CZW Junior Heavyweight Title Match*
Adam Cole vs Sonjay Dutt
***

*5. One In 8 Chance Match*
Sami Callihan vs AR Fox vs Sabian vs Greg Excellent 
**1/2

*6. Winner Enters The CZW Tag Team Title Tournament*
The Best Around vs Drake Younger & B-Boy
**3/4

7. Cult Fiction vs The Suicide Kings
**3/4

*8. One In 8 Chance Final Match*
Sabian vs Tyler Veritas
N/A
Sabian is really shit.

*9. CZW World Title Match*
Jon Moxley vs Egotistico Fantastico vs Nick Gage
***

*10. Loser Leaves CZW*
Devon Moore vs Drew Blood
**3/4
​


----------



## jawbreaker

McQueen said:


> I don't know if its true or not but someone said that was the case and responded with "Well it was the only way they could sign Angle" like that makes it ok. That what prompted my "Well that makes Dixie Carter an idiot" comment and this somehow makes me a WWE mark.


There's a TNA section on this site?


----------



## seancarleton77

jawbreaker said:


> There's a TNA section on this site?


Well, actually... it's more of a which WWE star will show up next thread, with a little bit of TNA vs. WWE. And people kissing Dixie's ass. Every now and then you do get some unintentionally funny posts there though.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Shingo vs. Bryan Danielson now available for preorder.


----------



## FITZ

ROH Buffalo Stampede II Review


*Delirious vs. Ernesto Osiris*
I don't remember the last time I've actually seen Osiris wrestle. They really didn't do anything bad in this match but it really wasn't all that interesting either. Classic heel vs. face match as most of the offense that Osiris got in was from cheating. 

The crowd was also really really dead for this match to until the end which didn't help matters. It wasn't a bad match but it just came across as really basic.
**3/4*


_10 Minute Hunt_
*Eddie Edwards vs. Tyson Dux*
So this idea for the 10 Minute Hunt really could have worked well and created some fantastic undercard matches of they were done right. This match doesn't really show why though. They kept things slow which while it wasn't bad what they did in the ring Dux should have been going all out from the start because he only had 10 minutes. In fact having someone go all out for 10 minutes against a good worker like Edwards could have made for a bunch of good undercard matches. ROH also needs to fire whoever thought it was a good idea to make an announcement every minute as it managed to make a short match drag. 

Things did pick up towards the end of the match and it almost made up for the stupidity of having Dux wrestle so slow early on, to the point where he was wasting time between holds. Nice little match that could have been a hell of a lot better if they worked around the stipulation right. As far as I'm concerned Dux was right when he described himself as "solid" in his promo before the match. 
***1/2*
*

Shawn Daivari w/Prince Nana and Osiris vs. Colt Cabana*
Got to love Griz on commentary staying in character by saying that being in the Embassy in just as bad as being a terrorist. Colt and Nana being out there also pretty much ensured that this would at the very least be entertaining. Whether it was Nana screaming at the ref that Colt was using clothes fists after an obvious open hand slap or Nana talking about his Twitter conversations with Colt it was funny. Colt's best line had to be when he told the crowd not to laugh that it was the "Arab against the Jew." 

This was pretty much the classic face vs. heel match. You have the anti-American heel, 2 heel managers at ringside that get involved all the times, and a fun loving babyface that everybody loves. Good match.
***3/4*


*Roderick Strong vs. Pee Wee*
Why would you name your character Pee Wee? It doesn't exactly scream successful wrestling career to me, it also doesn't make me think that this guy should be filling for Davey Richards. 

I guess ROH figured that they should give a local guy a chance and see if he could work a match with a big name like Strong. I still don't think that was a good enough reason not to have Strong just murder Pee Wee in a Morishima like fashion. Instead we just saw Strong kick his ass for most of the match with some offense from Pee Wee actually thrown in. I'll give Pee Wee credit about the fact that he can take an as kicking fairly well but his offense didn't really impress me all that much (besides the fact that he shouldn't have got any offense in or very very little in). 

Longer than it should have been and there was no reason to put Wee Pee over like this (I mean what has done since this match in ROH?). It wasn't terrible though but it was Strong trying to have a good match with someone that just isn't on his level. 
****


*
Up in Smoke vs. The Kings of Wrestling w/ Shane Hagadorn*
So we have Claudio working with TWO smaller guys. Well it's pretty much a lock that this will be a good match. 

They really worked this the best way possible. Up in Smoke got their asses handed to them virtually the entire time so when they finally got the high speed offense going it was pretty awesome. Their lack of size really allowed Claudio to look like a freak. I mean when you have a grown man laying on his belly and you just grab him and lift all the way to a German Suplex it's pretty damn impressive. 

I loved how all the offense that Cheech and Cloudy got in just looked so desperate and there were a few times when you had that, "Can they really pull this off?" thought in your head. Rooting for the underdog is always fun and when one of the best tag teams in the world is involved (KOW, no offense to Cheech and Cloudy) it has to make for a really good match. 
****1/2*
*

Kenny Omega vs. Austin Aries*
"Pin me once shame on me. Pin me twice shame on you." I've been trying to comprehend these words of wisdom from Kenny Omega for some time and I can only conclude that Omega is just on a different level then I am. 

I hate to say it but Aries has really taken a step backwards as far as his in ring work is concerned. I mean this was a good match and all but I would have thought these guys would be capable of having a much better match. My biggest problem is that they just went at this constant pace the whole time and never slowed it down or quickened the pace at all during the course of the match. They also spent too much time brawling on the floor for my liking. 

It had a few nice spots thrown in (the last move of the match was incredible) but I was just expecting more. Dead crowd probably didn't help either. 
***3/4*


*The Briscoes vs. All Night Express w/"The World's Greatest Manager" Austin Aries*
The fact this match was the opener for the past 2 NYC shows speaks volumes to how important this show really... The match itself was very good though and ANE is turning into one of the better tag teams in ROH. They aren't top tier KOW or American Wolves yet but I would put them ahead of a lot of the other teams in ROH at this point. 

They didn't go out and tear the house down or anything but I didn't see any bothces during the entire match. Very fun match but I still felt like they were holding back. 
***


*Tyler Black vs. Steve Corino*
"I would break you and then I might get the aids." This was easily the best part of the rather lengthy promo that Corino cut before the match. 

I liked the clash of styles in this one. In Black you just have the guy that defines the style that we see today in most indy companies and on the other hand you have the "King of Old School." It was fun to see all the classic heel actions actually used in ROH, and even funnier when Corino got caught cheating. 

Some good stuff with Corino working the leg and throwing some bombs at Tyler Black from time to time. I ended up really liking this one a lot and my MOTN, for what it's worth. I really hope they keep Corino around even if Steen ends up leaving ROH for a while. 
****1/2 *

Well not the best show but I would have bought Death Before Dishonor even if this show hadn't come with it so I can't really complain about a free show. 

_
Bonus Match from Proving Grounds Night 1:_
*Davey Richards vs. Tyler Black*
Davey actaully playing the role of a heel kept things from being too indyriffic, which was a good thing in this case. They still beat the shit out of each other as much as you would expect, which was awesome but I also liked the parts of the match where Davey, along with Larry Sweeney, was heeling it up. I'm just not used to seeing him do things like spitting in someone's face and then running away. 

Good finishing stetch too, which was really helped by the fact that I had no idea who would win. The best match on this disc. It did a good job of making me look forward to seeing their DBD Match.
****3/4*​


----------



## Emperor DC

Highspots have a ROH DVD grab deal up, 3 selected DVD's for $20. 

I got Rising Above 08, Final Battle 07 and Better Than Our Best 06.


----------



## will94

^They've actually been doing that deal all year.

Speak of Highspots, they've got a new online series coming:






This has potential. Cabana says it's gonna be like Mystery Science Theater 3000, the wrestling version.


----------



## William Murderface

Just got Glory By Honor VI night one and Glory By Honor VII.

Still gotta finish Age Of Insanity and i got Caged Rage, Final Battle 07, Honor Reclaims Boston and Joe vs Kobashi on the way, wooooo i got a busy schedule.


----------



## Lost10

*COLUMBUS DAY WEEKEND SALE*



> Columbus Day is celebrated this Monday however here at Ring of Honor we’re celebrating the holiday all weekend long with a special offer where you can Take 30% Off Your Order starting right now. There is no minimum purchase required in order to save. This sale includes DVD’s, tickets, and apparel. Item which are not included in the sale have been listed below. Besides ROH DVD’s you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> To redeem your 30% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: columbus into the box marked Discount Code when you are going thru the checkout process. You must then hit the “submit” button to the right of the code in order to attach the discount to the order.
> 
> * Tickets for the following events are NOT included in this sale and can’t be discounted: “Final Battle 2010″ New York, NY 12/18/10, Atlanta, GA on 4/1/10 and 4/2/10, Los Angeles, CA 1/28/11, and Louisville, KY on 12/9/10 and 12/10/10.
> ** DVD Subscription Packages and Gift Certificates can NOT discounted.
> 
> NEW DVD RELEASES:
> - NOW IN STOCK: Tag Wars 2010- Charlotte, NC 8/28/10
> - NOW IN STOCK: Champions’ Challenge- Richmond, VA 8/27/10
> - NOW IN STOCK: Salvation- Chicago Ridge, IL 7/24/10 (DVD)
> - NOW IN STOCK: Hate: Chapter II- Collinsville, IL 7/23/10 (DVD)
> - NOW IN STOCK: Bluegrass Brawl- Louisville, KY 7/22/10 (DVD)
> - NOW IN STOCK: ROH on HDNet Vol. 3 (DVD)
> - PREORDER: Glory By Honor VIII- New York, NY 9/26/09 (2 Disc Set)
> - NOW IN STOCK: Shimmer Vol. 32 (DVD)
> - NOW IN STOCK: Timeline: The History of WWE-1988 Hacksaw Duggan (DVD-R)
> - NOW IN STOCK: WWE Breaking The Code: Behind The Walls of Chris Jericho (3 DVD Set)
> - NOW IN STOCK: TNA: Greatest Moments
> - PREORDER: TNA: Hardcore Justice 2010 (DVD)
> 
> To see a full list of “New Releases” or to order any of the titles listed above click here: http://www.rohwrestling.com/store.php?sec=new_releases.
> 
> Offer ends on Tuesday, October 12th at 10 AM EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. No adjustments to prior purchases or previously placed orders. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.


----------



## Dug2356

ohh decent sale. gonna pick up Champions Challenge, Tag Wars & Best of HD Net 3.


----------



## Platt

Always the way order something in a 20% off sale and a week later a 30% sale comes along.


----------



## erikstans07

Just pre-ordered BOLA 2010 Night 1 from Highspots (will probably order Night 2 soon also). So stoked that I've kept myself from any spoilers from both nights, so please help me by not saying anything about it.


----------



## McQueen

Matt Jackson wins it all!

Actually I can't remember.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Malachi Jackson advances to the finals.


----------



## McQueen

Against a returning Super Dragon.


----------



## ddog121

Ronin upset Chris Hero in the first round only to lose to Dino Windwood in the quarterfinals


----------



## McQueen

Johnny Goodtime was defeated in the Quarterfinals after he slipped and fell and was pinned by his Dance Dance Revolution mat.


----------



## TheAce

> Johnny Goodtime was defeated in the Quarterfinals after he slipped and fell and was pinned by his Dance Dance Revolution mat.


I remember that! He was replaced by a returning Quicksilver, who unmasked to reveal himself as El Generico, who then unmasked to reveal himself as Norman Smiley.

Norman Smiley was defeated in the finals by Bull Pain


----------



## McQueen

Norman Smiley ain't no joke. Ever see his shoot style stuff?


----------



## KaijuFan




----------



## erikstans07

You guys suck! Damn it! Did Matt Hardy also show up and cause Bull Pain to lose the finals? That sounds like the feud of the century.


----------



## McQueen

No Matt Hardy just Shannon Moore in PWG.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Highlight the major dream showdown spoiler below:

MALACHI JACKSON AND SHANNON MOORE FACEOFF TO CLOSE BOLA WEEKEND!!!


----------



## seancarleton77

superdupersonic said:


> Highlight the major dream showdown spoiler below:
> 
> MALACHI JACKSON AND SHANNON MOORE FACEOFF TO CLOSE BOLA WEEKEND!!!


You do realize that in Bizarro World that this match up is like Kobashi vs. Misawa '97, right?


----------



## FITZ

seancarleton77 said:


> You do realize that in Bizarro World that this match up is like Kobashi vs. Misawa '97, right?


It's better.


----------



## TheAce

> Norman Smiley ain't no joke. Ever see his shoot style stuff?


Totally, its just obvious that it's him under Generico's mask...Two Skinny Black Guys?...anyone??...*crickets*



> Did Matt Hardy also show up and cause Bull Pain to lose the finals? That sounds like the feud of the century


No, Bull Pain WON....Matt hardy's interferance helped him win....then they formed a Tag Team and Challenged Ink Inc!

I really didn't wanna spoil that part for you, but you had to be corrected....:side:


KaijuFan, please re-post that pic, I'm very curious....lol



On the DVD topic....

Chikara "Eye to Eye" and "Through savage progress..." arrived today (what kind of girlfreind e-mails you at work to tell you your wrestlign DVDs have arrived? the best kind)

Really excited to watch these over the weekend.


----------



## KaijuFan

Here ya go


----------



## FITZ

It says bandwidth exceeded  I'm sure it's a fantastic picture though.


----------



## McQueen

I can see it. What movie is that originally from anyways?


----------



## will94

McQueen said:


> I can see it. What movie is that originally from anyways?


Citizen Kane


----------



## McQueen

I'm the one son of a bitch who never seen that movie either.


----------



## erikstans07

McQueen said:


> I'm the one son of a bitch who never seen that movie either.


I'm with ya there. I should definitely check it out though. It's supposed to be really good.


----------



## smitlick

*DGUSA - Open The Northern Gate*

1. Gran Akuma & Akira Tozawa vs Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw
***

*2. FIP World Heavyweight Title Match*
Phil Atlas vs Jon Moxley
**1/2
The blonde chick with Moxley is hot. Easily the best thing about the match was her.

3. Jimmy Jacobs vs CIMA
***1/4-***1/2

4. Masaaki Mochizuki vs Naruki Doi
***1/2

5. Jon Bolen & Tyson Dux vs Xtremo & Brad Martin
**

*6. 2 out of 3 Falls Match*
Dragon Kid vs Masato Yoshino
***1/2-***3/4

7. YAMATO & Shingo vs BxB Hulk & PAC
***3/4-****​


----------



## William Murderface

Finnally finished Age Of Insanity, very mediocre show imo, Nigel/Generico was great had the same kind of concept of Danielson/Delirious from Ring Of Homicide.

Is it me or are the Cleveland crowds kinda boring?


----------



## smitlick

InYourFace said:


> Finnally finished Age Of Insanity, very mediocre show imo, Nigel/Generico was great had the same kind of concept of Danielson/Delirious from Ring Of Homicide.
> 
> Is it me or are the Cleveland crowds kinda boring?


I was surprised you actually bothered to buy it after asking for help and KC posting that list.


----------



## William Murderface

I saw Delirious on the cover so i thought something big happpened, but oh well.

Danielson/King & Claudio/Stevens were dissapointing.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

The only Cleveland shows I'd highly recommend are Weekend of Champions Night 2 and Generation Now. Very fun cards with tremendous pacing.

9/10 is titled Fade to Black. I like it.


----------



## Lost10

New Video Wire:


----------



## Bubz

great promos by Steen, Hero and Davey as usual the three that stand out.

Oh and by the way...did Davey just say he has no talent? lol


----------



## William Murderface

Whats a better show, Better Then Our Best 06 or Death Before Dishonor V Night 2?


----------



## Caponex75

Better Than Our Best easily. Best ROH show EVER. Totally blows away Manhattan Mayhem.


----------



## William Murderface

Really? both Mnhattan Mayhem's were pretty epic.

Just finished Glory By Honor VI Night 1, pretty solid show, crowd seemed kinda dead to me for a Glory By Honor event, main event was awesome, kinda dissapointing no one won though.


----------



## smitlick

Better Than Our Best is definitely better but both are very good.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Fade to Black looks like it's gonna be the DVD to get this holiday season. Look at this shit, just packed, and a good chunk of it is OOP. Good lord I can only imagine what extras GBH9 will have.

Disc 1: "Fade To Black" Plymouth, MA 9/10/10
1. ROH World TV Title Match: Eddie Edwards vs. Erick Stevens 
2. Grizzly Redwood vs. “Brutal” Bob Evans
3. Austin Aries vs. Kyle O'Reilly
4. First Blood Tag Match: The Necro Butcher and Shawn Daivari vs. Kevin Steen and Steve Corino
5. The All Night Express (Kenny King & Rhett Titus) vs. Matt Taven and Sid Reeves
6. Roderick Strong vs. Mike Bennett
7. ROH World Tag Title Match: The Kings of Wrestling (Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli) vs. Colt Cabana & El Generico 
8. Non-Title Match: Tyler Black vs. Christopher Daniels 

Bonus:
- World Tag Team Title Match: Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs and Tyler Black- Final Battle 2007 12/30/07
- Tyler Black vs. Bryan Danielson- ROH on HDNet Episode 18
- Tyler Black vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Kenny Omega- Bound By Hate 11/8/08

Disc 2: "Fade To Black"- The Best of Tyler Black
1. ROH World Title Match: Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black- Take No Prisoners 3/16/08
2. Relaxed Rules: Tyler Black and Jimmy Jacobs vs. Jay and Mark Briscoe- Supercard of Honor III 3/29/08
3. Tyler Black vs. Bryan Danielson- New Horizons 7/26/08
4. ROH World Title Elimination Match: Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli- Death Before Dishonor VI 8/2/08
5. World Tag Team Title Match: Tyler Black and Jimmy Jacobs vs. Kevin Steen and El Generico- Driven 2008 9/19/08

If ROH decides to do more Best of Black for GBH9, I'd include the Breakout match, a couple AOTF tags, and the best remaining OOP matches he had. Nothing from 2010, no unproperly formatted HDNet shit. I'd also include Homicide vs. CM Punk from The Land Stand and Gold.


----------



## McQueen

I'm not a Tyler Black fan and that looks like a great set.


----------



## jawbreaker

w/Danielson vs. American Wolves as a GBH extra please.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I don't know about that one. Will take up quite a bit of disc space, and it's not OOP. I'd say the following are must's since they're OOP and they're not a boring ***1/4 match against Jerry Lynn:

AOTF vs. Shingo & BxB Hulk - Dragon Gate Challenge II
AOTF vs. Marufuji & Shiozaki - Fueling the Fire
vs. Austin Aries - Final Battle 2008
vs. Roderick Strong - Eye of the Storm II


----------



## jawbreaker

It's the best Tyler Black match ever though. And it'll be OOP soon enough.


----------



## KingCrash

*Chikara - Eye To Eye*


Delirious vs. Equinox - **1/2

F.I.S.T. (Icarus, Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano) vs. Da Soul Touchaz (Acid Jazz, Marshe Rocket & Willie Richardson) - ***

Brodie Lee vs. Helios - **1/4

The UnSTABLE (STIGMA/Gerard) vs. Incoherence (Frightmarae/Hallowicked) vs. Osirian Portal vs. Obariyon & Kodama - ** 

Pinkie Sanchez vs. Eddie Kingston - ***

The B.D.K. (Tim Donst & Lince Dorado) vs. QuackSaw (Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw) - ***1/2

Manami Toyota vs. Daizee Haze - ***3/4

*Campeonatos de Parejas*
The B.D.K. (Claudio Castagnoli & Ares) vs. 3.0 (Shane Matthews & Scott Parker) - ***3/4



*Chikara – Through Savage Progression Cuts The Jungle Line*


F.I.S.T. vs. 3.0 & Soldier Ant - ***

UltraMantis Black vs. Hallowicked - ** 

The B.D.K. (Delirious & Daizee Haze) vs. The Osirian Portal - ***1/4

The B.D.K. (Tursas, Donst & Dorado) vs. Da Soul Touchaz - ***1/2

Ares vs. Eddie Kingston - ***1/4

The UnSTABLE (STIGMA, Gerard & Colin Delaney) vs. The Future Is Now (Jigsaw, Jimmy Olsen & Helios) - ***1/4

*Young Lions Cup*
Pinkie Sanchez vs. Frightmare - ***

Manami Toyota & Mike Quackenbush vs. The B.D.K. (Sara Del Ray & Claudio Castagnoli) - **** - ****1/4


​


----------



## McQueen

Manami Toyota?

FUCK YOU CHIKARA, DAMMIT!


----------



## smitlick

About time Chikara had a decent ****+ match this year.


----------



## Devildude

McQueen said:


> Manami Toyota?
> 
> FUCK YOU CHIKARA, DAMMIT!


YOU SO MAD MCQUEEN, YOU SO MAD!

Seriously, I need to get around to buying the 2-set of Toyota from Highspots when I'm not completely broke.


----------



## Platt

FYI there's 3 Toyota sets on Highspots.


----------



## Devildude

Platt said:


> FYI there's 3 Toyota sets on Highspots.


Well shit, you're spot on.

Better start saving those pennies.


----------



## Emperor DC

I gots my 5 DVD's from the Triple Sale order yesterday and my order from Highspots (Better than our Best, Final Battle '07 and Rising Above '08) today.

I may not surface from in front of the TV for the next year or so.


----------



## kwjr86

Bonus:
- World Tag Team Title Match: Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs and Tyler Black- Final Battle 2007 12/30/07
- Tyler Black vs. Bryan Danielson- ROH on HDNet Episode 18
- Tyler Black vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Kenny Omega- Bound By Hate 11/8/08

Wow. I didn't even see that when I looked at the set. That is insane. The card is not incredilly strong but throwing all those extras on makes for one incredible set.


----------



## Legend

Got some of my ordera too, DC. Driven '07 and Rising Above '07 to name two. Wanted those 2 for ages. My '06 and '07 collections are almost complete.


----------



## kwjr86

Having been at the Plymouth, MA show and seen all the other shows on DVD. Figured I would throw out some star ratings on how awesome a set this is. While the Plymouth show wasn’t too good outside the semi-main and main event, the bonuses are incredible:

Disc 1: "Fade To Black" Plymouth, MA 9/10/10
1. ROH World TV Title Match: Eddie Edwards vs. Erick Stevens: ***¼ 
2. Grizzly Redwood vs. “Brutal” Bob Evans – ½*
3. Austin Aries vs. Kyle O'Reilly: **½ -**¾ 
4. First Blood Tag Match: The Necro Butcher and Shawn Daivari vs. Kevin Steen and Steve Corino: **¼-**½ 
5. The All Night Express (Kenny King & Rhett Titus) vs. Matt Taven and Sid Reeves: ½*
6. Roderick Strong vs. Mike Bennett: ***-***¼ 
7. ROH World Tag Title Match: The Kings of Wrestling (Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli) vs. Colt Cabana & El Generico: ***½-***¾ 
8. Non-Title Match: Tyler Black vs. Christopher Daniels: ***¾ -****

Bonus:
- World Tag Team Title Match: Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs and Tyler Black- Final Battle 2007 12/30/07 - ****-****¼ 
- Tyler Black vs. Bryan Danielson- ROH on HDNet Episode 18: ****¼
- Tyler Black vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Kenny Omega- Bound By Hate 11/8/08: ****

Disc 2: "Fade To Black"- The Best of Tyler Black
1. ROH World Title Match: Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black- Take No Prisoners 3/16/08: ****½ 
2. Relaxed Rules: Tyler Black and Jimmy Jacobs vs. Jay and Mark Briscoe- Supercard of Honor III 3/29/08: ****¼
3. Tyler Black vs. Bryan Danielson- New Horizons 7/26/08: ****½
4. ROH World Title Elimination Match: Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli- Death Before Dishonor VI 8/2/08: ****½
5. World Tag Team Title Match: Tyler Black and Jimmy Jacobs vs. Kevin Steen and El Generico- Driven 2008 9/19/08: ****¾


----------



## Bubz

I would agree with most of those ratings for the bonus matches, a really great set there.


----------



## -Mystery-

Am I the only one that thinks Steen should be ROH Champ after this feud with Generico is over? Fuck Davey Richards, Steen is the best thing on the indys.


----------



## McQueen

Nah i'm with you there.


----------



## Platt

I would love to see Steen get a run but not yet since that would require him winning and Generico unmasking. Once he returns I'd be all for it.


----------



## seabs

*ROH Salvation*

*Erick Stevens & Necro Butcher vs. Rasche Brown & Grizzly Redwood *
_*1/2_

*Sara Del Rey vs. Amazing Kong* 
_**1/2_

*Briscoes vs. House of Truth*
_***1/4_

*Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong* 
_***1/4+_

*Jerry Lynn & Delirious vs. Kenny King & Rhett Titus* 
_**1/2_

*American Wolves vs. Colt Cabana & El Generico*
_***1/4_

*Kings of Wrestling vs. Young Bucks* 
_****1/4_

*Tyler Black vs. Kevin Steen - ROH World Championship*
_****_

*Overall:*
_Actually a really good show with two MOTYCs at the top of the card. Only downside about the show was how many wrestlers you couldn't tell if they were playing heels or faces. Aries, Strong, Wolves and Bucks for example. Wolves worked faces one night, then heels the next and vice versa for Young Bucks. Better than anything other than SCOH V that they've put out for a while though._​


----------



## Meteora2004

Platt said:


> I would love to see Steen get a run but not yet since that would require him winning and Generico unmasking. Once he returns I'd be all for it.


If Steen can avoid pulling a Nigel and actually take a good amount of time off to heal nagging injuries and get back into decent shape, I would love to see him come back in the title picture and fuck shit up.


----------



## KingCrash

If I had a choice I'd rather of had Steen get the title off Black now and make like miserable for everyone and everything for awhile with Corino and keep him on the roll he's on. Then you could use that to get Generico a short title run and be the first true ROH babeface champ that people wouldn't turn on. By the time he comes back in maybe four/six/eight months who knows who's going to be champ and how they want to fit Steen in.


----------



## smitlick

*Evolve 4 - Danielson vs Fish*

1. Jon Moxley vs Brodie Lee
**1/2

2. Chris Dickinson vs Rich Swann vs Ricochet vs Drake Younger
**3/4

3. Tina San Antonio vs Mercedes Martinez
*

4. Adam Cole vs Johnny Gargano
***

5. Chikara Sekigun vs Aeroform
**3/4

6. Arik Cannon vs Sami Callihan
***

7. The Osirian Portal vs Up In Smoke
***

8. Chuck Taylor vs Jimmy Jacobs
***1/2

9. Bobby Fish vs Bryan Danielson
****1/4​


----------



## lewieG

Meteora2004 said:


> If Steen can avoid pulling a Nigel and actually take a good amount of time off to heal nagging injuries and get back into decent shape, I would love to see him come back in the title picture and fuck shit up.


That would be the purpose of Steen losing at Final Battle I'd say. He takes 6 months off and comes back at, say, Death Before Dishonor IX and heads towards the title. I'd honestly prefer Steen, or Hero (this will probably happen in a couple of years if he stays in ROH) as champion rather than Davey or Roddy, but I don't mind one of them having the title either. It's a win-win-win-win situation. I also have a hope that Generico will win the belt at one point too, at a major event on iPPV.


----------



## Bubz

I still think the title HAS to go on Davey. He deserves it more than Steen (not a knock on Steen, he's awesome)


----------



## -Mystery-

Davey's obviously gonna win the strap, which I don't mind. However, when Steen returns, the strap needs to go on him.


----------



## will94

Scored a copy of The Big Bang at my local used DVD store for a sweet $3.95 today


----------



## William Murderface

I hope Roddy gets a good 6 month run, it seems like im 1 of the few thats actually happy Roddy is champ.


----------



## Emperor DC

ROH has a new sale up, 3 DVD's, get 2 free.

Currently seeing if I can afford it. I have an order I have thought up, but need to see if I can spare the money or wait until a similar sale comes along at Christmas time or beyond.

*Fighting Spirit '07*

Toland/Hero versus Blade/Edwards
**

*Top of the Class Trophy Match*
Shane Hagadorn versus Pelle Primeau
*1/2

Claudio Castagnoli versus Rocky Romero
**1/2

Jay Briscoe & Erick Stevens vs. Steenerico
**3/4

Colt Cabana versus Doug Williams
***

Sara Del Rey versus Ernie Osiris
**

Shingo versus Matt Cross
**3/4

Davey Richards & Roderick Strong versus Jack Evans & Delirious
***
*
Ring of Honor World Title Match*
Takeshi Morishima (c) versus Nigel McGuinness
***1/2

--
--

*Supercard of Honor V*

The Briscoe Brothers versus The All-Night Express
***

Erick Stevens versus Grizzly Redwood
**

Sara Del Rey versus Amazing Kong
**1/2

Edddie Edwards versus Christopher Daniels
***1/2

Austin Aries versus Delirious
**3/4

*Last Man Standing Death Match*
Kevin Steen versus Colt Cabana
***3/4

*Ring of Honor World Tag Team Championships*
Kings of Wrestling (c) versus Motor City Machine Guns
****

*Ring of Honor World Tag Team Championship*
Tyler Black (c) versus Roderick Strong
***1/2

--
--

*Death Before Dishonor VIII*

Kevin Steen versus El Generico
***

The All-Night Express versus Up In Smoke
**1/2

Delirious versus Austin Aries
***

*Toronto Gauntlet*
Eddie Edwards versus Colt Cabana versus Shawn Daivari versus Tyson Dux versus Roderick Strong versus Steve Corino
**3/4

*Pick 6 Challenge Match*
Christopher Daniels versus Kenny Omega
****

*Ring of Honor World Tag Team Championships*
Kings of Wrestling (c) versus The Briscoe Brothers
***1/2

*Ring of Honor World Title*
Tyler Black (c) versus Davey Richards
****1/4​


----------



## Platt

RING OF HONOR BUY 3, GET 2 FREE DVD SALE!!!

You can now get (2) free Ring of Honor DVD when you purchase (3). It is very important you read all of the directions below before placing your order as the instructions have changed with the new website.

1) You will receive (2) Free Ring of Honor DVD’s when you purchase (3). A total of (5) ROH DVD’s must be in your cart for this offer to become valid. There is a limit of one offer per order. Click here for the ROH Store to see all of the DVD’s included in this offer.
2) If you want to take advantage of this offer multiple times, you must place multiple orders. Non ROH event DVD’s titles are not included in this sale. You may add other items to your order but they would not count towards the sale promotion.
3) When you add five Ring of Honor DVD’s to your cart the system will automatically deduct the lowest priced item from the total price.
4) Your free selections will be the lowest priced items you are buying.
5) This offer is good on all DVD’s listed under the Ring of Honor DVD section in the Store.

Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Tuesday, October 19th at noon EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.

$5 OFF RING OF HONOR LIVE EVENT TICKETS!!!

Tickets for the upcoming live Ring of Honor events listed below are now on sale for $5 off the regular price. Discounts have already been made on the website so you don’t need a special sale code. This sale includes the following events:

-11/12 Dearborn, MI
-11/13 Mississauga, Ontario
-12/17 Plymouth, MA
-1/14 Richmond, VA
-1/15 Charlotte, NC
-1/21 Philadelphia, PA
-1/22 Philadelphia, PA

** For additional information on all upcoming live events click here.

Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Tuesday, October 19th at noon EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.


----------



## TheAce

> Davey's obviously gonna win the strap, which I don't mind. However, when Steen returns, the strap needs to go on him.


This. Agreed %100.

Also, off topic but whatt he hell....CM Skittle...what's with all the redrep's dude? seriously, you're actually the only person to ever redrep me and you've done it tons....lol....I like Chikara...relax....


----------



## McQueen

:lmao I don't like CHIKARA but I don't feel the need to red rep people about it.


----------



## jawbreaker

I get green reps from CM Skittle whenever I express frustration with Chikara and red reps from her when I express satisfaction with it. It's how this place works.


----------



## smitlick

TheAce said:


> This. Agreed %100.
> 
> Also, off topic but whatt he hell....CM Skittle...what's with all the redrep's dude? seriously, you're actually the only person to ever redrep me and you've done it tons....lol....I like Chikara...relax....


i find if you add whoever red reps you to the ignore list the red rep doesn't appear in your list of reps.


----------



## KaijuFan

TheAce said:


> This. Agreed %100.
> 
> Also, off topic but whatt he hell....CM Skittle...what's with all the redrep's dude? seriously, you're actually the only person to ever redrep me and you've done it tons....lol....I like Chikara...relax....


Don't mind her, she's just trying to find hobbies out of the kitchen.


----------



## McQueen

:lmao

She red repped me because I was off topic (nothing new) in a thread in Rants (again nothing new). It was nice of her to inform me that it wasn't the TTT thread. Maybe she like, wants a mod spot.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

will94 said:


> Scored a copy of The Big Bang at my local used DVD store for a sweet $3.95 today


And now it's oos.


----------



## ROHFan4Life

I've asked this before, but I'm glad I waited for this Buy3/Get2 Deal. There are 5 ROH Dvds I want, so I won't have to choose a "meh" show to get free.

They are:
Bluegrass Brawl
HATE: Chapter II
Salvation
Champion's Challenge
Tag Wars 2010
but....

I also want about 2 other DVDs from Highspots.
I'm getting SEVEN for sure, but I want one more.

What's a fan to get?
DDT4 09 (Tournament-thought?)
As the Worm Turns (Davey/Omega-Thoughts?)
BOLA 09 Night 2 (Steenerico/Bucks-Thoughts?)
Titannica (Richards/Strong-Thoughts?)

DGUSA Fearless (Davey/Mochizuki-Thoughts?)
DGUSA Ultimate Gate (CIMA,Kid,Gamma/Bucks,Evans-Thoughts?)
DGUSA Mercury Rising (World-1/Warriors-Thoughts?)


----------



## KingKicks

^ close between DDT4 09 and As The Worm Turns but I'd go with ATWT.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Ddt4. Best pair of semifinals the indies have ever seen.


----------



## KaijuFan

As much as I love DDT4, I think ATWT was a more enjoyable show.


----------



## KingCrash

*JAPW - Notorious Thunder*


DJ Hyde vs. Rhett Titus - DUD
_Seriously, why the hell was this even on the show?_

*JAPW Light Heavyweight Title*
Bandido Jr vs Devon Moore - *1/2

*JAPW Women's Title*
Sara Del Rey vs Annie Social - *1/2

Garden State Gods vs Sami Callihan & Chris Dickinson - *
_No one cared about the promos, no one cared when Callihan got "injured", no one cared about the two on one with a million blown spots and horrible double-teams and no one cared about Callihan coming back._

Eddie Kingston vs. Steve Corino - *
_Neither really gave a crap about this. Guess they watched the match before and said "Why bother?"._

*JAPW Tag Team Titles*
The Heavy Hitters vs. The South Side Playaz Club - **
_Don't know what it says when the highlight of the show so far is Jersey skanks dancing in the aisle and the ring._

*#1 Contenders Gauntlet*
Kevin Steen vs. Nick Gage vs. El Generico vs. Egotistico Fantastico - **1/4
_Highlight was Steen taking his balloons and leaving ringside. Also strangely want to see a Gage/Steen match for._

*JAPW NJ State Title/Heavyweight Title - Double Jeopardy Match*
Charlie Haas & Dan Maff vs. The Hillbilly Wrecking Crew (Brodie Lee & Necro Butcher) - **1/2

Jushin Thunder Liger vs Homicide - ***1/2


_Yeah, pretty much every Jersey All Pro Show ever. Just like other feds seem to bring out the best, JAPW always manages to make cards worse then they should be._ ​


----------



## smitlick

*JAPW - Notorious Thunder*

1. Rhett Titus vs DJ Hyde
*

*2. JAPW Light Heavyweight Title Match*
Devon Moore vs Bandido Jr
*

*3. JAPW Womens Title Match*
Annie Social vs Sara Del Rey
*1/2

4. Garden State Gods vs Sami Callihan & Chris Dickinson
*3/4

5. Eddie Kingston vs Steve Corino
*1/2

*6. JAPW Tag Team Title Match*
Da Heavy Hitters vs Southside Playaz Club
**

7. Kevin Steen vs Egotistico Fantastico vs El Generico vs Nick Gage
**3/4
Was good till Gage came in.

8. The Hillbilly Wrecking Crew vs Charlie Haas & Dan Maff
**1/2

9. Homicide vs Jushin Liger
***1/4-***1/2

JAPW have awful production and awful commentary mixed with very average matches and a fairly disappointing show. Saw nothing that would make me actually think about paying for this shit.



*DGUSA - Enter The Dragon 2010*

1. CIMA vs Johnny Gargano
***

2. Adam Cole vs Arik Cannon vs Chuck Taylor vs Ricochet
***3/4

3. Drake Younger vs Naruki Doi
**1/2

4. Scott Reed vs Rich Swann
*

*5. 8 Man Elimination Match*
Jon Moxley, Gran Akuma, YAMATO & Akira Tozawa vs Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw, Hallowicked & Masato Yoshino
***1/2-***3/4

*6. Open The Freedom Gate Title Match*
Masaaki Mochizuki vs BxB Hulk
***1/2

7. Bryan Danielson vs Shingo
****1/4​


----------



## seancarleton77

Jersey All Pro is the definition of generic Indy, only they know big enough wrestlers to keep them in business, sometimes it really is who you know. Horrible booking.


----------



## KingCrash

Well Fat Frank does love his overbooking and use of guys like Dan Maff and Teddy Hart, but JAPW gets people in the door for their shows so they continue to roll on.


----------



## seancarleton77

KingCrash said:


> Well Fat Frank does love his overbooking and use of guys like Dan Maff and Teddy Hart, but JAPW gets people in the door for their shows so they continue to roll on.


There sure are a lot of stupid people in New Jersey. I would maybe go to a show for free. Booking is very simple, unless you think you're genius, then it gets over complicated and Russo-fied.


----------



## musdy

Anything on DBD VIII that stands out besides the main events???


----------



## EffectRaven

Pretty much everything on DBDVIII is good. Christopher Daniels vs. Kenny Omega was a fantastic match, around *****-****1/4*


----------



## jawbreaker

Don't watch anything from DBD 8 except the title matches and Daniels/Omega. The tag match was okay but forgettable, and the other three were downright horrible. Especially Steen/Generico.


----------



## kwjr86

musdy said:


> Anything on DBD VIII that stands out besides the main events???


DBD VIII is probably the best ROH Card this year. Here's my personal opinion on each of the matches:

Death Before Dishonor VIII
1. El Generico vs. Kevin Steen: ****-****1/4
2. The All Night Express (Rhett Titus & Kenny King) vs. Up In Smoke (Cheech & Cloudy): ***1/4
3. Austin Aries vs. Delirious: **1/2
4. 2nd Annual Toronto Gauntlet: Colt Cabana vs. Eddie Edwards vs. Roderick Strong vs. Tyson Dux vs. Shawn Daivari vs. Steve Corino: **3/4-***
5. Christopher Daniels vs. Kenny Omega: ****
6. ROH World Tag Team Title/No DQ Match: The Kings of Wrestling (Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli) vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe: ****1/4
7. ROH World Title Match: Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards: *****


----------



## McQueen

Aries in the worst match on the card huh. Hmmm.


----------



## jawbreaker

My star ratings:

Steen vs. Generico: Fuck off.
All-Night Express vs. Cheech & Cloudy: ***
Aries vs. Delirious: *1/2
Gauntlet: **
Daniels vs. Omega: ***3/4
Kings vs. Briscoes: ****1/4
Black vs. Richards: ****3/4


----------



## seabs

*My DBD 8 ratings fwiw.*


----------



## Caponex75

Only thing I agree with you is the All Night Express vs. Cheech & Cloudy rating, Seabs. Other than that, FUCK YOU AND YOUR RATINGS.

Here are a couple of notes I made from Death Before Dishonor
#1 Kevin Steen vs. El Generico is the most overrated match on this card. "I goin 2 kill u butt I knot goin 2".....how are you going to hype FOR MONTHS that you are going to rip someone's guts out and seemingly not even try in this match. Seriously, learn how to follow your promos Steen or *gasp* do promos that actually have to do with the story of the match.

#2 Up In Smoke Suck and they proved it in this match. 

#3 I actually liked Delirious/Aries but it still ranged in the nothing special area **1/2-**3/4

#4 Tyson Dux needs to get put into ROH. I think the guy can have a bright future ahead of him and his matches with Eddie(Here & The Night Before) put a smile on me face.

#5 I really dislike Colt Cabana. Him no selling Roderick's chops and coming back with chops just on the line of destroying Roderick's in ring gimmick.

Gauntlet = ***
#7 I dislike Omega and I feel he could of sold his neck WAY better but his match with Daniels was really good. ***3/4

#8 KOW/Briscoes NO DQ is freaking awesome. Blood, tables, chairs, rimjobs, and about everything awesome in this. Great drama, great action, and great storytelling in this match up. Don't have a problem with except Mark randomly kicking out at one for no reason at all. ****1/2

#9 Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards is the best indy match this year. Easily. This what you call great storytelling and great facial & great body language to know what exactly the wrestler is feeling. You know? That stuff that actually makes a match great? Despite the fans chanting "Match Of The Year" at the the near end, pretty flawless. I just know this board is going to butt .... this over because it's two of the non-favorites working a great match here. I didn't think this rematch at Charlotte lived up to this but I'm interested if their HDnet match does. *****

#10 I also give them some more love in that match for acknowledging the Taker/HBK finish.


----------



## kwjr86

I still don't understand the hate for the Steen and Generico match from DBD VIII


----------



## KingCrash

Probably because it wasn't the war most expected. Steen mentioned it in one promo, but they probably should have gotten over more that he was going to kill Generico in the ring and not use weapons. That way the wrench shot at the end would have more effect. It was kind of like the main event draw for FB09; if it happened earlier or somewhere else it would have been fine, but for what it was it was wrong.


----------



## FITZ

I liked Steen/Generico from DBD a lot. It's the only match I've seen on the card at this point but I felt they captured the hatred that the feud had in the ring.


----------



## jawbreaker

Two months earlier, they were on opposite sides of a match that involved barbed wire, scaffolds, broken beer bottles, and fucking unprotected chairshots to the head. And I was supposed to believe that they hate each other just slightly less than they hate getting DQed?


----------



## EffectRaven

Steen vs. Generico as a match was great but it didn't live up to the storyline potential so that's where it fails. But as previously stated it's still a very good match


----------



## musdy

WOW, what an interesting contrast of opinions.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Problem is KOW-Briscoes was booked to be a bloodbath and took precedence over Steen-Generico.

They were just victims of an unfortunate snafu.


----------



## AdrianG4

kwjr86 said:


> I still don't understand the hate for the Steen and Generico match from DBD VIII


Neither do I. Match was hot, crowd was hot, the finish was sick and "heated"


----------



## ADN

2010 BOLA is now shipping


----------



## Tarfu

ADN said:


> 2010 BOLA is now shipping


You shared this info with us before it even hit their home page. :sad:

It all makes sense now. It's YOU. Super Dragon! How could I have been so blind.


----------



## seancarleton77

TaylorFitz said:


> I liked Steen/Generico from DBD a lot. It's the only match I've seen on the card at this point but I felt they captured the hatred that the feud had in the ring.


When you add in the attack halfway through the show "intermission" it made everything make a little more sense.

Trust me, Davey vs. Tyler & The Briscoes vs. Kings match were out of sight, I think you would love them.


----------



## jawbreaker

It didn't even need to be a bloodbath. Just have Steen, not Generico come out, yell that he wants the match right now, have Generico come out and get basically destroyed for a few minutes. Then Generico makes his big comeback, and then Steen hits him with a chair or something and they have a sick pull-apart brawl.

The feud was elevated past the point of a basic wrestling match at the very beginning, and certainly after The Big Bang. After BFSE2 it was downright ridiculous to expect people to buy that they actually cared about beating the other guy.


----------



## KingKicks

Just had to post this.


----------



## KaijuFan

I fucking loved that show, it's like my childhood is coming full circle.


----------



## raw-monster

*Kevin Steen & Excalibur vs Super Dragon & Disco Machine*

Ok so I decided to watch this match because I have seen some pretty big ratings on here for this match. The match for me is a love and hate thing. Some stuff I totally loved and the other stuff, well I thought it was just retarted. I will start of with the stuff that I hated.

So the match starts of and for over ten minutes Disco Machine is getting killed by Excalibur and Kevin Steen. I mean I know that heels usually do dominate the matches but for over ten minutes Disco did not do anything to fight back. I just got kind of bored of that because it lasted way too long.

The other part that I hated was what Super Dragon did. So he has this giant feud with Steen and Excalibur and he wants to rip their heads of. So he finally gets tagged in and hits a couple of moves on Steen and Excalibur and then tags in a half dead Disco Machine in the match. He actually does this a couple of times in the match and I was just thinking what the fuck. Doesnt Super Dragon want to kill Steen and Generico. Over here it looked more like he wanted Disco Machine to get destroyed by them and didnt even want to win the match at a couple of points.

So that is the stuff that pissed me off about the match. Now here is the stuff that I liked about it.

The match really was intense for the most part. Right of the bat they started hitting each other with super stiff moves. Everything they did looked like it was done with pure hate. They really made you think that these guys hated each other at times. Steen and Excalibur play great heels. The moves they all did were big and they did not screw around. Every move they did was done to bring as much destruction as it could.

The match was also super fast. Even when Disco Machine was getting dominated for over ten minutes they still kept it at a fast pace. The crowd was also good and into the match the whole time. Even though the match was fast paced, it did not turn into a spotfest.

Now for the ending. So Diso Machine is getting killed some more and is thinking he can somehow finish Steen and Excalibur by himself, so Super Dragon pulls his half dead body over to his corner, beats the shit out of Disco Machine and tags himself in. Then as Super Dragon is about to win the match after the Psycho Driver he gets attacked by Disco Machine for beating the shit out of him. I cant say I blame Disco because I know I wouldnt just stand there if my own partner just attacked me. Anyways, Steen then hits two sick Package Piledrivers on Dragon and wins the match. 

So the match had some good and bad parts but overall it was a really fun and heated match. Plus the heel turn at the end was pretty nice. It is a match that I would not mind watching again. I have to give credit to everyone in this match because they did a really good job for the most part.
*my match rating: *****​


----------



## will94

Benjo™ said:


> Just had to post this.


He was the Pretty Boy Pitbull even back in those days. Good stuff.


----------



## KingCrash

raw-monster said:


> The other part that I hated was what Super Dragon did. So he has this giant feud with Steen and Excalibur and he wants to rip their heads of. So he finally gets tagged in and hits a couple of moves on Steen and Excalibur and then tags in a half dead Disco Machine in the match. He actually does this a couple of times in the match and I was just thinking what the fuck. Doesnt Super Dragon want to kill Steen and Generico. Over here it looked more like he wanted Disco Machine to get destroyed by them and didnt even want to win the match at a couple of points.


Well in the context of the feud it made perfect sense. Steen got Excalibur to turn on Dragon by convincing him that Dragon wanted the spotlight and the PWG title all to himself and just used Excalibur and DM as henchmen instead of friends. So in this match Dragon tried to show Disco that he was an equal by tagging him in quickly so Disco could help the team win. Of course Dragon got frustrated which led to him hitting Disco which led to Disco's heel turn, which was great because it happened in match, not behind the scenes as Disco thought he realized Steen was right all along. Part of the best feud in PWG's history.


----------



## KingKicks




----------



## Legend

Great promos from Cabana & Daniels. Also, I'm glad they;re highlighting the tension between 'Cide and the older members of the locker room. He didn't have many friends when he left.


----------



## TheAce

Yeah Cabana knocked that one out of the park IMO. Really good videowire. They should really get Hog and Prazak to film little intro/transition segments to piece the videowires togeather.


----------



## jawbreaker

Dear god please no.


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH – Tag Wars 2010*



El Generico vs. Erick Stevens - **1/2

Steve Corino vs. Bobby Dempsey - *
_Why do they keep sticking Corino with Dempsey?_

The Necro Butcher vs. Grizzly Redwood - DUD
_So fucking tired of The Embassy._

Eddie Edwards vs. Colt Cabana - **3/4

Caleb Konley, Jake Manning, & Marker Dillinger vs. Cedric Alexander & The Bravado Brothers - **

Kevin Steen vs. Roderick Strong - ***1/4

*Tag Wars Final - ROH World Tag Team Title - Ultimate Endurance*
The Kings of Wrestling vs. The Briscoes vs.Dark City Fight Club vs. All Night Express - ***
_Finish came out of nowhere, and they could have varied the stips more._

Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards - ****1/4
_Obviously not as good as DBD, just about the same as the HDNet match._



​


----------



## smitlick

According to Colts latest podcast. The Wrestling Road Diaries DVD will hopefully be released by Christmas. Apparently hes looking to sell signed copies as well. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## TheAce

> Dear god please no.


ok, I realize how awful Prazak and Hog are but my point was that studio segments to tie the newswire togeather would be great. Ideally it'd be done by Bryce and Wiggly but when Hog and Prazak are all you got.......


----------



## jawbreaker

I like the rawness of the current format and don't really want them changing it, personally.


----------



## Tarfu

Did this year's BOLA have pre-match greenscreens? Reading about no trophy or t-shirts kinda made me worry.


----------



## KingCrash

Tarfu said:


> Did this year's BOLA have pre-match greenscreens? Reading about no trophy or t-shirts kinda made me worry.


Nope, they just went with the entrances from the matches this year. They didn't even do the complete BOLA theme on the menu.


----------



## Platt

With Halloween about a week away start your trick-or-treating early. We’re handing out a gigantic savings of 40% Off Your Order at ROHWrestling.com until Monday morning. There is no minimum purchase is required in order to save. This sale includes DVD’s, tickets, and apparel. Item which are not included in the sale have been listed below. Besides ROH DVD’s you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.

To redeem your 40% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: halloween into the box marked Discount Code when you are going thru the checkout process. You must then hit the “submit” button to the right of the code in order to attach the discount to the order.

* Tickets for the following events are NOT included in this sale and can’t be discounted: “Final Battle 2010″ New York, NY 12/18/10, Atlanta, GA on 4/1/10 and 4/2/10, Los Angeles, CA 1/28/11, and Louisville, KY on 12/9/10 and 12/10/10.
** DVD Subscription Packages and Gift Certificates can NOT discounted.

Offer ends on Monday, October 25th at 10 AM EST. PREORDER ITEMS ARE NOT INCLUDED IN THE SALE. Shipping costs are not discountable. No adjustments to prior purchases or previously placed orders. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.


----------



## Emperor DC

40%?

I'm there.


----------



## Platt

It's a great sale just a shame everything I wanted to order soon was pre-order. Don't think I'll be ordering anything now till Black Friday (that's in November sometime right) should be at least 50% and all the stuff I want will of been released by then.


----------



## Tarfu

Almost forgot to post my latest stuff I made for Northeast Wrestling (via Highspots). They're both pretty generic, but I guess that's how they prefer it.












This second one required some editing until they were happy with it, see which one you like best.



Spoiler: Thunderslam, version 1

















Spoiler: Thunderslam, version 2















Tunderslam, third and final version:


----------



## Caponex75

You must be getting DVDs shipped to you like crazy.


----------



## Tarfu

Caponex75 said:


> You must be getting DVDs shipped to you like crazy.


You'd think so, but not really. The deal with Highspots is that I make a few and then get paid in either money or merch. Guess I'm going to have to bring that subject up the next time I mail them, since we're already kinda past that "few".


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Any idea when Danielson vs. Benjamin will be available?

BTW, contact 2CW and Highspots to see if you can do the cover for Wolves vs. MCMG.


----------



## erikstans07

Great DVD covers, but is NEW allowed to use the name Daniel Bryan?


----------



## smitlick

*Chikara - Chikarasaurus Rex: King of Show*

1. B.D.K. vs The Colony & Frightmare
***1/2

2. Shingo vs Equinox
**3/4

3. Sara Del Rey & Daizee Haze vs Raisha Saeed & Amazing Kong
***

4. F.I.S.T. vs CIMA, Super Shenlong & Masaaki Mochizuki
***1/2

5. The UnStable vs The Osirian Portal & Drake Younger
***1/2

6. Ares & Claudio Castagnoli vs Tommy Dreamer & Eddie Kingston
***1/4

7. Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino & BxB Hulk vs Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw & Hallowicked
****​


----------



## Platt

Someone needs to upload the Mickie matches if they get them. Were both shows on the same day?


----------



## will94

I ordered Brass City Brawl last week from NEW, so I'm hoping to get it pretty soon. Nice to see you're doing more covers Tarfu, they're looking good.


----------



## Tarfu

erikstans07 said:


> Great DVD covers, but is NEW allowed to use the name Daniel Bryan?


Apparently they get away with copyright/trademarked material since Dusty Rhodes works with them, or something. This is why I was able to use WWE's photos and whatnot.



superdupersonic said:


> Any idea when Danielson vs. Benjamin will be available?
> 
> BTW, contact 2CW and Highspots to see if you can do the cover for Wolves vs. MCMG.


The DVD has been in stock a few days now. Does Highspots produce 2CW's DVDs? If so, sure, I'll try.



Platt said:


> Someone needs to upload the Mickie matches if they get them. *Were both shows on the same day?*


Shit, I don't think they were. Might be too late to fix that typo now.  



will94 said:


> I ordered Brass City Brawl last week from NEW, so I'm hoping to get it pretty soon. Nice to see you're doing more covers Tarfu, they're looking good.


Thanks, man. It might be partially my fault you're still waiting, since I got the cover done a little overdue. Hope you get it soon.


----------



## FITZ

Even with a Danielson/Shelton match I don't I would be able to convince myself to order a NEW DVD. I went to one of their shows and it was a decent time for what it was but it's not something I would ever want to own on DVD, even if it has a really nice cover.


----------



## antoniomare007

The live report i read about the Dragon/Shelton match said that it was a good "wwe style" type of match, nothing special .


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH - Champions' Challenge*


*Tag Wars Semi-Final*
El Generico & Colt Cabana vs. The All Night Express - **3/4

*Tag Wars Semi-Final*
The Dark City Fight Club vs. The Bravado Brothers - **

*Tag Wars Semi-Final*
The Briscoes vs. The Embassy (Necro Butcher & Prince Nana) - *

Davey Richards vs. Kevin Steen - ****

Bobby Dempsey & Cedric Alexander vs. Caleb Konley & “The Manscout” Jake Manning - *

The Kings of Wrestling vs. The Set - N/A (Glorified Squash)

Steve Corino vs. Jeff Early - N/A (Glorified Squash)

Tyler Black vs. Eddie Edwards - ***1/2


Easily one of the worst shows of the year. Stevens & Strong suffered from travel issues (Strong showed up to have a mini-match with Corino) but even then everything besides Davey/Steen was a letdown.​


----------



## Tarfu

They should keep doing these longer previews. Also glad to see Hero's quest for the title storyline get more depth with that promo.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Just watched 'Salvation'. 

Steen vs. Black was awesome. Could even be my favourite Tyler match, to date. It really played into both men's characters. Steen's post-match backstage promo was gold too.

Other highlights include:

- The Kings slowing the Young Bucks down to a great match. 
- House of Truth beginning to turn heads.
- Del Rey on good form.
- Tag Wars ensuring that every match meant something.
and
- Grizzly Redwood putting in a hell of a shift.

It went from being a show that I watched purely as a boredom beater to, pretty much, a 'must see' recommendation.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

ENTER THE DRAGON: FIRST ANNIVERSARY CELEBRATION

Main Disc:
1) CIMA vs. Johnny Gargano
2) Ricochet vs. Chuck Taylor vs. Adam Cole vs. Arik Cannon
3) Naruki Doi vs. Drake Younger
4) Open The Freedom Gate Title Match: BxB Hulk vs. Masaaki Mochizuki
5) Rich Swann vs. Scott Reed
6) Elimination Match: YAMATO, Akira Tozawa, Jon Moxley & Gran Akuma vs. Masato Yoshino, Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw & Hallowicked
7) Main Event Dream Match: Bryan Danielson vs. Shingo

Bonus Disc:
1) “Enter The Dragon 2010” PPV Preview & Promo Spots
2) “Enter The Dragon 2010” Highlight Package
3) Lince Dorado vs. Super Sheng Long
4) Up In Smoke vs. Rexx Reed & Tommaso Ciampa
5) Jimmy Jacobs vs. Sami Callihan
6) Dream Partner Tag Team Match: Bryan Danielson & Rocky Romero vs. Austin Aries & Homicide - 2.11.05 – FIP New Dawn Rising – Lakeland, FL
7) Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong - 12.10.05 – FIP Attack of the Masked Fippers – Brooksville, FL


----------



## S-Mac

That promo from Hero was very good showed how much he wants the belt. Like the longer previews on the DVVD's hopefully it becomes a regular thing.


----------



## seabs

*Does Gabe own all of the FIP footage then seeing as he's putting them on the bonus discs? He needs to put more unreleased FIP like Danielson/Sydal on them.*


----------



## smitlick

The guy sal or whoever helps do evolve does so i presume he lets gabe use it.


----------



## Emperor DC

Jericho DVD and GBH: The Final Countdown came yesterday.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Emperor DC said:


> Jericho DVD and GBH: The Final Countdown came yesterday.


Eddie! Edwards! CLAPCLAP-CLAPCLAPCLAP!


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

The following OOP ROH DVDs are now up for auction on ebay. Extra DVDs to the winner, see auctions for details.

Best of CM Punk Vol. 2: Straight Edge - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220687600058&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Survival of the Fittest 6/24/2004 - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220687601984&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Midnight Express Reunion 10/2/2004 - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220687604551&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Fate of an Angel 7/16/2005 - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220687606511&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Hell Freezes Over 1/14/2006 - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220687608323&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Best in the World 3/25/2006 - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220687609283&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Glory By Honor V Night 1 9/15/2006 - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220687610972&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Death Before Dishonor V Night 1 8/10/2007 - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220687612141&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Without Remorse 1/26/2008 - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220687613982&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Aries vs. Richards 11/13/2009 - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220687616600&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

The Big Bang 4/3/2010 - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220687618123&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## FITZ

Shirley Crabtree said:


> Eddie! Edwards! CLAPCLAP-CLAPCLAPCLAP!


I will never boo Eddie Edwards after seeing Ladder Wars. Probably the coolest match I've ever seen live. 

And the new DGUSA DVD looks fantastic. Just wish they put a different FIP bonus match on there instead of the Strong/Danielson one since I actually have that match on DVD. It seems kind of silly to release a match already out on DVD when you have plenty of matches that have never been released on DVD. And the Danielson/Strong match on there is probably the worst Danielson/Strong match that I've ever seen (it was still good though).

Any idea when it ships?


----------



## musdy

I'm getting DBD VIII and one other DVD. Which should I get?

Supercard of Honor V or Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 2??


----------



## B-Boy21

musdy said:


> I'm getting DBD VIII and one other DVD. Which should I get?
> 
> Supercard of Honor V or Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 2??



BFSE2 no question


----------



## smitlick

musdy said:


> I'm getting DBD VIII and one other DVD. Which should I get?
> 
> Supercard of Honor V or Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 2??


Supercard of Honor V... Both are good choices though.


----------



## EffectRaven

*Ring of Honor - Salvation*

Rasche Brown and Grizzy Redwood vs. Erick Stevens and Necro Butcher **

Sara Del Rey vs. Amazing Kong **1/2

The Briscoes vs. The House of Truth ***1/4

Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aires ***1/2

All Night Express vs. Jerry Lynn and Delirious **3/4

American Wolves vs. Colt Cabana and El Generico ***1/2

Kings of Wrestling vs. Generation Me ****

Tyler Black vs. Kevin Steen ****1/2​

Awesome show. I loved the main event


----------



## jawbreaker

musdy said:


> I'm getting DBD VIII and one other DVD. Which should I get?
> 
> Supercard of Honor V or Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 2??


Get SCOH5 and BFSE2 and just download Richards/Black or something.


----------



## smitlick

*wXw - 18+ Underground: Chapter 3*

1. Karsten Beck vs Zack Sabre Jr
**1/2

2. Carnage vs Masked Man
*

3. 2Face vs Bad Bones vs Frank Bouncer vs Spalter
**1/4

*4. Tables and Chairs Match*
Ahmed Chaer & Crazy Sexy Mike vs Axeman & Bernd Fohr 
**3/4

5. Ares vs Emil Sitoci
***1/2

6. Claudio Castagnoli vs Tommy End
***1/4

*7. CZW Ultraviolent Underground Championship Thumbtacks Death Match* 
Adam Polak vs Carnage 
***

*8. 200 Light Tubes Death Match*
HATE vs Thumbtack Jack
***1/2
Brutal stuff though a sorta disappointing finish.​


----------



## McQueen

Shirley Crabtree said:


> Eddie! Edwards! CLAPCLAP-CLAPCLAPCLAP!


Funny concidering I find Eddie Edwards as generic as the whole 3-syllable *clap clap clap* chant.

Which is a shame since the guy is talented.


----------



## jawbreaker

McQueen, what the fuck?


----------



## Lost10

Glory By Honor IX DVD is up for preorder:











This title is scheduled to begin shipping on November 4th!!!

1. Jay Briscoe vs. Kenny King
2. Mark Briscoe vs. Rhett Titus
3. Ballz Mahoney and Grizzly Redwood vs. Erick Stevens and The Necro Butcher
4. Double Chain Match: Kevin Steen and Steve Corino vs. El Generico and Colt Cabana
5. World TV Title Match: Eddie Edwards vs. Shawn Daivari
6. Christopher Daniels vs. Austin Aries
7. Non Title Tag Team Dream Match: The Kings of Wrestling (Chris Hero and Claudio Castagnoli) vs. Shelton Benjamin and Charlie Haas
8. ROH World Title Match (with Terry Funk as the special ringside enforcer): Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong


----------



## EffectRaven

I actually like that boxart even though it's kind of cluttered. I love ROH shows from the Manhatten Center it's practically become their homecourt

Even though the general consensus was that the show was kind of disappointing it was still great and I will definitely order once available


----------



## seabs

*PWG BOLA 2010 Night 1*

*Young Bucks vs The Cutler Brothers*
_***3/4_

*Brandon Gatson vs Ryan Taylor*
_***1/4_

*Joey Ryan vs Chuck Taylor*
_**1/2_

*Paul London vs Roderick Strong*
_Fuck. Went too long by a ridicolous amount of time and the comedy element wore off really quickly._

*Claudio Castagnoli vs Ricochet*
_****_

*Austin Aries vs Rocky Romero*
_***1/4_

*Brandon Bonham vs Brian Cage*
_***_

*Akira Tozawa vs El Generico*
_***1/2_

*Chris Hero vs Christopher Daniels*
_***1/4_

*Overall:*
_9 matches and a straight 2 hours 50 of wrestling was a bit too much I thought. Felt a lot like the first night of a 2 night tournament. The strong majority of the matches were very good though and Claudio/Ricochet was probably the greatest squash match ever. The London match going 25 odd minutes hurt the overall outview of the show for me and the botched ending on the Tozawa/Generico match hurt that a little too._​


----------



## McQueen

jawbreaker said:


> McQueen, what the fuck?


The username or my general opinion of EE?


----------



## jawbreaker

The username.


----------



## KingCrash

*PWG – Battle Of Los Angeles 2010*



*Night One*

The Cutler Brothers vs. The Young Bucks - ***3/4

Brandon Gatson vs. Ryan Taylor - ***

Joey Ryan vs. Chuck Taylor - ***

Paul London vs. Roderick Strong – N/A
I can’t even rate this match. Either you’ll like it or loathe it.

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Ricochet - ****

Austin Aries vs. Rocky Romero - ***1/4

Brandon Bonham vs. Brian Cage - ***

El Generico vs. Akira Tozawa - ***1/2

Christopher Daniels vs. Chris Hero - ***1/2


*
Night Two*

Austin Aries vs. Joey Ryan - **3/4

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Roderick Strong - ***1/2

Brandon Bonham vs. Brandon Gatson - **1/2

Chris Hero vs. Akira Tozawa - ****1/4 - ****1/2

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Joey Ryan - ***1/4

Brandon Gatson vs. Chris Hero - ***1/4

Johnny Goodtime, Ricochet, & Rocky Romero vs. The Fightin' Taylor Boys (Chuck, Ryan & Brian Cage) - ***3/4

*PWG World Tag Team Titles*
¡Peligro Abejas! (El Generico & Paul London) vs. The Cutler Brothers - ***1/4

*BOLA 2010 Final*
Chris Hero vs. Joey Ryan - ***1/4
Barely any heat at all for this. The fans have a love/hate relationship with Hero, but didn't want Ryan to win at all.

​


----------



## Tarfu

Lost10 said:


>


Not bad. But, why the hell didn't they place the text in the middle of the front cover, dividing the top and bottom aswell as covering the way too visible blending? I'm also pretty curious as to why they couldn't go with the previous logo, seemed perfect to me. The back is well done, though. 

OW's resident cover critic has spoken. You can start caring again.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

There has got to be some quality extras for that DVD. Maybe some matches involving Black, Aries, and Homicide?


----------



## McQueen

jawbreaker said:


> The username.


yeah, yeah, yeah World order....

Headliner changed pretty much everyones name who was in TTT at a certain point last night. Sheikuation, Sticksy, Rawlins67, Jack Donaghy and G-D are all "yeah" named people too.


----------



## jawbreaker

I don't know who any of those people are or where those places are. Whatever. I like only posting in one section on this site.


----------



## FITZ

superdupersonic said:


> There has got to be some quality extras for that DVD. Maybe some matches involving Black, Aries, and Homicide?


I don't think we will get too many extras. It doesn't look like it will be a 2 disc set so there really isn't all that much they could put on the DVD as an extra.


----------



## lewieG

Tarfu said:


> Not bad. But, why the hell didn't they place the text in the middle of the front cover, dividing the top and bottom aswell as covering the way too visible blending? I'm also pretty curious as to why they couldn't go with the previous logo, seemed perfect to me. The back is well done, though.
> 
> OW's resident cover critic has spoken. You can start caring again.


Yeah, I agree about the blending and the logo. I liked the logo they used in the buildup, it looked less generic and Microsoft Word heading-esque. But still, it's pretty good, and it looks much better than the covers did earlier this year, like....Goldrush *shudders*.


----------



## Greek_Tornado

*EVOLVE 4: DANIELSON vs FISH*

_John Moxley vs Brodie Lee
**3/4

Chris Dickinsonvs Drake Younger vs Ricochet vs Rich Swan
***1/2

Tina San Antonio vs Mercedez Martinez
*1/4

Adam Cole vs Johnny Gargano
***1/4

CHIKARA Sekigun (Hallowicked and Jigsaw) vs Aeroform (Flip Kendrick and Lois London)
***1/2

Arick Cannon vs Sammi Callihan
****

Osirian Portal vs Up in Smoke
****

Chuck Taylor vs Jimmy Jacobs
***1/2

Brian Danielson vs Bobby Fish
****_

Good event overall. Surprised by the Cannon\Callihan match. Freaking brutal :O


----------



## BruTalis^

choice enough, thx


----------



## seabs

*PWG BOLA 2010 Night 2*

*Austin Aries vs Joey Ryan*
_***1/2_

*Roderick Strong vs Claudio Castagnoli*
_***_

*Brandon Gatson vs Brandon Bonham*
_*1/2_

*Chris Hero vs Akira Tozawa*
_****1/4+_

*Claudio Castagnoli vs Joey Ryan*
_**3/4_

*Chris Hero vs Brandon Gatson*
_**1/2_

*Rocky Romero, Ricochet & Johhny Goodtime vs Chuck Taylor, Ryan Taylor & Brian Cage*
_***1/4_

*Paul London & El Generico vs The Cutler Brothers - PWG World Tag Team Championships*
_***_

*Joey Ryan vs Chris Hero*
_***_

*Overall:*
_Not the strongest BOLA ever thats for sure but it's still a really solid double show. Night 2 was hurt by the double main events both being very average. The atmosphere for Hero/Tozawa was incredible. Cant imagine how mad that place would have popped for it Tozawa got the win. London seems to be going back to the wrong side of average again sadly. Worrying amount of distinctive botches over the 2 nights too I thought._​


----------



## erikstans07

3 stars for Hero/Ryan? I'm sorry, but that's just wrong. It might not have been up to par with Hero/Tozawa in the moves department, cuz it was mostly superkicks and elbows, but it had more story than any match that whole weekend. Two guys that have been struggling to get back on top in PWG since losing the World title, just dukin it out for a chance to fight for the title. It was pretty amazing to watch, IMO.


----------



## KingCrash

The story of Hero climbing to the top makes sense, but Ryan has been stuck in comedy matches against women and six-man tags since his last match with Hero, so that doesn't work. Plus the crowd apathy hurt it and it seemed like a mashed up version of their last two matches.


----------



## erikstans07

I don't let the crowd full of douchebags hurt a match for me. "Same old shit" is probably the most disrespectful chant in wrestling, especially when the guys are in their 3rd match of the night (4th of the weekend). I didn't say that the story for both guys lately has been their climb to the top. Since Ryan has been stuck in comedy matches and six-man tags lately, logically, the story of him being in the finals of BOLA would be even bigger and more emotional, seeing as how the winner would get a shot at the title (ignoring the fact that both got a shot at the next show). This meaning that Ryan's getting another chance to fight for the title, so he's fighting his guts out (almost literally).

Not to mention, the fact that Hero and Ryan ARE PWG and neither have won BOLA.

Maybe I just enjoyed it more because I didn't know the result before watching it. I think a lot of us make the mistake of reading results before watching shows (especially results for title matches or tournaments). I was shocked when Ryan won. I thought Hero was going to win.


----------



## erikstans07

Oops. Sorry for the double post.


----------



## FITZ

erikstans07 said:


> I don't let the crowd full of douchebags hurt a match for me. "Same old shit" is probably the most disrespectful chant in wrestling, especially when the guys are in their 3rd match of the night (4th of the weekend). I didn't say that the story for both guys lately has been their climb to the top. Since Ryan has been stuck in comedy matches and six-man tags lately, logically, the story of him being in the finals of BOLA would be even bigger and more emotional, seeing as how the winner would get a shot at the title (ignoring the fact that both got a shot at the next show). This meaning that Ryan's getting another chance to fight for the title, so he's fighting his guts out (almost literally).
> 
> Not to mention, the fact that Hero and Ryan ARE PWG and neither have won BOLA.
> 
> Maybe I just enjoyed it more because I didn't know the result before watching it. I think a lot of us make the mistake of reading results before watching shows (especially results for title matches or tournaments). I was shocked when Ryan won. I thought Hero was going to win.


I hate any type of disrespectful chant towards wrestlers. I don't care how bad the match it there is no way in hell I would every chant "boring" or "same old shit" chants at someone in a manner that is meant to insult the wrestlers. At times I really hate the PWG fans. 

And one of the main reasons why I even bother watching some older indy shows is that it's good not to know who will win the match, hell that might be why I love seeing live wrestling so much.


----------



## jawbreaker

Not knowing who was going to win is, in my opinion, a huge reason why so many people (myself included) loved Tyler/Davey from DBD. No way I mark out of my chair when Davey locks on the Cloverleaf if I know Tyler wins.


----------



## KingCrash

Eh, douchebag fans come in all colors, from the loud PWG fans to the Philly fans who sit with their arms folded in silence the entire show not caring one way or another. Can't say I wouldn't do the same, came real close watching Mitch Ryder struggle through a 45 min ironman match. 

And I'm glad I read the results because I'd have been pissed when Ryan beat Claudio and even more so when he beat Hero. So glad he didn't win the title.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - The Bluegrass Brawl*

*1. Bonus Match - New Frontiers - ROH Pure Title Match*
James Gibson vs Samoa Joe
***3/4

*2. Bonus Match - New Frontiers - ROH World Title Match*
Austin Aries vs Spanky
****
Fantastic bonus matches that i didn't even realise made the DVD.

3. Beef Wellington vs Paredyse
*1/2

*4. OVW Southern Tag Team Title Match*
The Elite vs Sucio & Fang
*3/4

5. Sara Del Rey vs Daizee Haze
**

6. Delirious vs Mike Mondo
**1/2

7. Chris Hero vs Colt Cabana
**3/4

8. Austin Aries, Kenny King & Rhett Titus vs Roderick Strong & The House of Truth
***

9. Tyler Black vs Claudio Castagnoli
***1/2-***3/4

10. The American Wolves vs The Briscoe Brothers
****​


----------



## seabs

*I can imagine people really liking Hero/Ryan if they cared for the match and everything that was going on. If Hero and someone else had worked that match I probably would have liked it more. The problem was myself and none of the crowd cared enough about it. I'd rather watch a match with a crowd voicing their displeasure too rather than a crowd sitting in dead silence whilst the wrestlers have an average match. They paid for the ticket, they can shout what they like I guess within reason. Would the Bucks be the same heels in PWG if it wasn't for the crowd chanting same old shit at them?*


----------



## smitlick

*AAW - Scott County Showdown*

1. The Chan Clan vs The Hybrids
*1/2

2. Ryne Kensei vs Markus Crane
1/2

3. Silas Young vs Ryne Kensei
N/A

4. Silas Young vs Brett Gakiya
**3/4

5. Dr X vs Jason Dukes
*

6. Christian Able vs Jimmy Jacobs
***1/4

7. CJ Esparza vs Trik Davis
*3/4

8. Krotch vs Danny Daniels
*3/4

9. Tyler Black vs Josh Raymond
***1/4​


----------



## Sephiroth

Hey guys, haven't been in here in awhile. Anyways, just stopped by to share this...

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/total...ng/525415-tnas-horrible-treatment-talent.html


----------



## Twiztidsoul83

I am dying to see the Best of Sick Nick Mondo dvd. I need to see that shoot interview.


----------



## smitlick

Just picked up Fade To Black & Glory By Honor IX in the 20% off sale. Also picked up the IPW - Reign of the Insane, AAW - Defining Moment: Fade To Black, CZW - It's Always Bloody In Philadelphia & CZW - Deja Vu 5 in the SMV 25% off Sale.

Only got the IPW show for Danielson vs Younger.

EDIT

*AAW - Epic*

1. Dr X vs Knight Wagner
1/2

2. Zero Gravity vs The House of Truth
***

3. Derek St.Holmes vs Jordan McIntyre
3/4

4. Danny Daniels vs Krotch
*

5. Prince Mustafa Ali vs Tyler Black
**1/2


*AAW - An Apetite for Destruction*

1. Louis Lyndon vs Krotch vs Mason Beck vs Danny Duggan
*3/4

2. Ryan Cruz vs Chris Hall
DUD

3. Nevaeh vs MsChif
**1/2

4. Danny Daniels vs Trik Davis
**1/2

5. Silas Young vs Dan Lawrence
***

6. The Chan Clan vs The Hybrids
*

7. Colt Cabana vs Ryan Boz
**

8. Zero Gravity, Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs The House of Truth & Irish Airborne
***3/4
Surprisingly good main event.​


----------



## McQueen

Seriously if you were to become a wrestler don't you think you'd think of a better moniker than "Krotch".


----------



## Emperor DC

McQueen said:


> Seriously if you were to become a wrestler don't you think you'd think of a better moniker than "Krotch".


I think it should be changed to Kunt.


----------



## XTREMEHORSEMAN

ROH 8th Anniversary Show

Roderick Strong vs. Brian Kendrick-***1/2 

The Kings of Wrestling (Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli) vs. The Bravado Brothers-**

No Rules: Eddie Kingston & The Necro Butcher with Gypsy Joe vs. Erick Stevens & Joey Ryan with Prince Nana-**

El Generico vs. Davey Richards-****1/4

World Tag Team Title Match: Jay & Mark Briscoe defeated The Dark City Fight Club-*** 

Four Corner Survival- Pick 6 Series Match: (4) Kenny King vs. Delirious vs. Steve Corino vs. "Skullcrusher" Rasche Brown-***

Kevin Steen vs. Colt Cabana-**1/2 

ROH World Title Match: Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black-****1/4




ROH Supercard of Honor V

Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Rhett Titus & Kenny King-***1/2

Open Challenge: Erick Stevens vs. Grizzly Redwood-*

SHIMMER Challenge Match: Amazing Kong vs. Sara Del Ray-***1/2

Non Title Match: ROH World TV Champion Eddie Edwards vs. Christopher Daniels-****

Grudge Match: Austin Aries vs. Delirious-skipped

34th Street Deathmatch: Kevin Steen vs.Colt Cabana-****

ROH World Tag Team Title Match: Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chris Sabin & Alex Shelley-****1/2

ROH World Title Match: Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong-****1/4

This is my favorite Supercard that ROH has put on


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Hate: Chapter II*
*
1. Bonus Match - The 100th Show*
AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs The Briscoe Brothers
***1/2-***3/4

2. The Bravado Brothers vs The House of Truth
**

3. Erick Stevens vs Grizzly Redwood
*

4. Rasche Brown vs Necro Butcher
DUD

5. Roderick Strong vs Colt Cabana
**3/4

6. The Young Bucks vs The American Wolves
***3/4

7. Austin Aries, Kenny King & Rhett Titus vs Tyler Black, Jerry Lynn & Delirious
***

8. Kevin Steen vs El Generico
***1/2

9. The Briscoe Brothers & Amazing Kong vs The Kings of Wrestling & Sara Del Rey
***1/2​


----------



## SHIRLEY

Just watched the Ultimate Endurance match from Tag Wars 2010.

What a clusterfuck! 

The sloppy DCFC-ANX exchanges bored the shit out of me. The ridiculous situation where the Briscoes were told try and beat each other was atrocious booking. The multiple stipulation(s) didn't really make any sense to me.

It was just a bad, bad match. One of the worst booked ROH matches in living memory.

Russo-riffic tbh.


----------



## KingCrash

The match really suffered from the stips pretty much being the same (maybe they should have actually used some of the fans' choices), the ultra-quick finish and DCFC instead of another team that could have used the rub of facing the Kings. And of course it came down to Briscoes/Kings.


----------



## zaqw222222

Can anyone suggest me some good Chikara shows that I should check out, I havent seen a single show of Chikara but I have heard great things about Chikara promotion


----------



## smitlick

zaqw222222 said:


> Can anyone suggest me some good Chikara shows that I should check out, I havent seen a single show of Chikara but I have heard great things about Chikara promotion


Chikarasaurus Rex: King of Show. Definitely a good first pick up.


*IWA-MS - A Taste of Hardcore Sweetness*

1. Matt Cage vs Neil Diamond Cutter
*

2. Markus Crane vs Bucky Collins vs Dan The Man vs Kyle Threat vs Danny Duggan
*3/4

3. Trauma vs Dixieland Destroyer
DUD

4. Nick Brubaker vs Colt Cabana
**1/4

5. Sal Thomaselli & Egotistico Fantastico vs The Soul Touchaz
**3/4

6. Tyler Black vs Jonathan Gresham
***

7. The Hooligans vs Necro Butcher & Ian Rotten
DUD


*AAW - Bound By Hate*

1. Hybrids vs House of Truth
**1/2

2. Jordan McIntyre vs Samuray Del Soy
*1/2

3. Irish Airborne vs Zero Gravity
**1/2

4. Arik Cannon vs Krotch
*

5. Arik Cannon vs MsChif
**3/4

6. Jerry Lynn & Trik Davis vs Danny Daniels & Ryan Boz
**3/4

7. Knight Wagner vs Louis Lyndon
*

8. Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs vs The Northstar Express
***1/2

*9. Dog Collar Match*
Silas Young vs Dan Lawrence
***1/4​


----------



## seabs

Shirley Crabtree said:


> Just watched the Ultimate Endurance match from Tag Wars 2010.
> 
> What a clusterfuck!
> 
> The sloppy DCFC-ANX exchanges bored the shit out of me. The ridiculous situation where the Briscoes were told try and beat each other was atrocious booking. The multiple stipulation(s) didn't really make any sense to me.
> 
> It was just a bad, bad match. One of the worst booked ROH matches in living memory.
> 
> Russo-riffic tbh.


*It was absolutely horrible booking wise. Having two tag partners being forced to wrestle each other in a TAG TEAM match was utteryl embarrasing. I actually really liked the DCFC/ANE exchanges though. King and Titus were actually the only thing I liked about the match. Having the Kings pin Briscoes yet again was ludacris too, especially when they want the feud to keep going for a full year. They really should have had King get a pin on Mark or Jay after the two double team segments so they could get a rub off the match and go 5 minutes or so with KOW looking like a genuine threat but falling short. The fact that both Mark & Jay survived double teams and were still able to pin ANE was stupid. 

God knows why HOT weren't in the finals either seeing as they're the best tag team on the Indy scene bar Hero/Claudio. They're seriously fantastic little workers.*


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

http://www.highspots.com/product.asp?id=24121

Pro Wrestling Superstars presents "Freshman Phenom" in Jacksonville, NC held 10-23-10 

Caleb Konley v. Lee Valiant 
Kevin Michaels v. Donnie Steamboat 
"Man Scout" Jake Manning & Joey Silvia v. "The Danger Bees" El Generico & Paul London 
Tommy Dreamer v. Necro Butcher in a hardcore match. 
Cedric Alexander v. Xsiris 
*Shelton Benjamin v. "Fallen Angel" Christopher Daniels in their first ever match!*
Mickie James v. Amber ONeal


----------



## -Mystery-

Fuck Benjamin/Daniels, did you see NECRO BUTCHER VS. TOMMY DREAMER?!?!?


----------



## zaqw222222

smitlick said:


> Chikarasaurus Rex: King of Show. Definitely a good first pick up.


Thanks man!!!


----------



## Twiztidsoul83

superdupersonic said:


> Pro Wrestling Superstars presents "Freshman Phenom" in Jacksonville, NC held 10-23-10
> 
> Caleb Konley v. Lee Valiant
> Kevin Michaels v. Donnie Steamboat
> "Man Scout" Jake Manning & Joey Silvia v. "The Danger Bees" El Generico & Paul London
> Tommy Dreamer v. Necro Butcher in a hardcore match.
> Cedric Alexander v. Xsiris
> *Shelton Benjamin v. "Fallen Angel" Christopher Daniels in their first ever match!*
> Mickie James v. Amber ONeal


I need to see this!


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

superdupersonic said:


> The following OOP ROH DVDs are now up for auction on ebay. Extra DVDs to the winner, see auctions for details.
> 
> Best of CM Punk Vol. 2: Straight Edge - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220687600058&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> 
> Hell Freezes Over 1/14/2006 - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220687608323&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> 
> Best in the World 3/25/2006 - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220687609283&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> 
> Glory By Honor V Night 1 9/15/2006 - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220687610972&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> 
> Death Before Dishonor V Night 1 8/10/2007 - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220687612141&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> 
> Without Remorse 1/26/2008 - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220687613982&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> 
> The Big Bang 4/3/2010 - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220687618123&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


Less than 24 hours remaining on these.


----------



## smitlick

*IWA-MS - Spirit of 76*

1. The House of Truth vs Egotistico Fantastico & Davey Richards
***

2. Jimmy Jacobs vs Tony Kozina
**3/4

3. Bucky Collins vs Sal Thomaselli vs Markus Crane vs Reese Mason vs Tyler Priegel 
**1/2

4. Colt Cabana vs Jonathan Gresham
**3/4

5. Matt Cage & Hunter Matthews vs David Clark & Donnie Peppercricket 
*3/4

6. Jaysin Strife vs Bucky Collins 
*3/4

7. Ian Rotten, Neil Diamond Cutter, Sal Thomaselli vs The Hooligans & Dixieland Destroyer 
*​


----------



## jawbreaker

Seabs said:


> *God knows why HOT weren't in the finals either seeing as they're the best tag team on the Indy scene bar Hero/Claudio. They're seriously fantastic little workers.*


HOT were in Chikara that weekend, as were the SSB. Too bad, because HOT/ANX/SSB/KOW would have been a much better match than what actually happened.


----------



## ddog121

apperently Josh Reymond is retiring so the House of Truth may be no more.


----------



## KingCrash

Don't know what they'll do in AAW or anywhere else besides ROH, but the standing though is that they're bringing in Michael Elgin to replace him in ROH. And unless he's improved greatly since last seeing him in IWA-MS, that's going to suck.


----------



## McQueen

Michael Elgin is Mini-Rhyno correct?

I remember seeing him at a show.


----------



## KingCrash

Yeah that's him, never though I'd see him in ROH for more then a one-shot every once in a while. Sucks when HOT in ROH were startling to look like they do in AAW.


----------



## McQueen

I've only seen maybe 2 or 3 HOT matches but they seemed like a decent team. I'll take your word on it.


----------



## jawbreaker

Sucks that Raymond's retiring. As for the HOT, Raymond in particular was really good, and he and Abel had great chemistry. With the Bucks only working PWG and the Wolves being pretty much done as a team, they probably were the second best indy tag team after the Kings. Now I have no clue.


----------



## erikstans07

That really does suck that Raymond's retiring. I wonder why.

Anyway, I used that Free DVD offer from Highspots. I bought How We Roll and FYF: NYC and got Best of HighspotsTV Vol. 3 (which has Dave Taylor vs. Tracy Smothers from TPI 08) for free.


----------



## McQueen

Probably because there is no money in the Wrestling Business.


----------



## jawbreaker

I heard "severe injury, out indefinitely".


----------



## ddog121

Reymond retired due to injures. Also Ryan Cruz of the Northstar Express is done because he has a full time job and can't get dates off the wrestle, so goodbye NSE too


----------



## acracker

*1PW Know Your Enemy 2007 Night 2 Review*

3 Way Dance
El Hombre(Mad Man Manson) vs El Ligero vs Delirious
2*,Very entertaining and funny match at first, ref gets involved in a way never seen, but once the last two luchas got down to the nitty gritty the match slowed down, ruining the fun, could've been worth 3 stars if it werent for that

Impromptu grudge match
El Ligero and Iceman vs Stixx and Darkside
2*, Surprisingly good, fast paced tag match for what it was

Tag Team Street Fight
Pain Inc vs The Chavs
1*,Basic Crowd Brawling and Hardcore Wrestling

First Fall Wins The 1PW Tag Titles
Britrage vs Dragon Hearts(c) vs Iron Lions vs Rikio and Ota
1*, Slow, Boring and Uninteresting, Wade Fitzgerald of Britrage looks so undertrained

Cold Scorpio vs Darren Burridge
1*By my trosh, these two have declined so much, just like their bellys

1PW Openweight title Match
El Generico vs Doug Williams vs Jonny Storm vs PAC(c)
3*, Very good match, spots and technicals aplenty, perfect example as to why the indy scene is still good, this should of been the Main Event

Impromtu Openweight Title Match
Winner Of The Last Match vs Jay Phoenix
n/a, This wasn't a match. Jay had "Money In the Bank" somehow, almost poetic how this turned out.

1PW World Title
Sterling James Keenan vs Ulf Herman (c)
1*, Again, slow and uninteresting. Just setting up for a rematch at the Anniversary Show

The DVD case comes with a bonus disc containing 1PW Devils Due 2007, which strangely happens on the same day as the show above in the afternoon and one night after KYE night 1, has that ever happened in wrestling before? 

Oh and trust me its even worse; while Fitzgerald shows some potential on it, Burridge again stinks up the joint and El Ligero just doesn't match up to Generico thus dragging both The Generic Lucha and the main event down, their names should get switched around and the rest is just phoned in filler.

So overall * out of 5 
*Don't* waste your money on this. The very best of this product isn't worth the lag, but if you insist....


----------



## seabs

*Fuck! That really sucks that Able and Raymond are done with. I guess this has something to do with what Martini has been saying in the newswires about recruiting new members for the HOT. 

*


----------



## FITZ

I also took advantage of the free DVD sale on Highspots. I ordered PWG Seven along with nights 1 and 2 of BOLA. I also threw in Evolve 4 for good measure since I plan on keeping as up to date on Evolve as I can (for me at least they are the easiest indy company for me to follow both through DVDs and by going to their shows). I went with Volume 1 as my free DVD. I couldn't pass up a Danieslon/Styles match and a Quack/Claudio match (even if it did take place in 2005 CZW). 

I have to say that I was tempted to get the $5 Wrestling DVD as it looked pretty damn funny.


----------



## smitlick

*AAW - Scars and Stripes*

1. Samuray Del Sol vs Jordan McIntyre
*

2. Louis Lyndon vs Mason Beck
*1/2

3. Danny Daniels vs Trik Davis
**

4. Krotch and MsChif vs The Northstar Express 
**3/4

5. Chandler McClure & Knight Wagner vs Colt Cabana & Derek St. Holmes
**1/2

6. Arik Cannon vs Flip Kendrick
**1/2

7. Tyler Black & Dan Lawrence vs House of Truth vs Zero Gravity
***1/2​


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH – Fade To Black
*


*ROH World TV Title*
Eddie Edwards vs. Erick Stevens - **1/2

Grizzly Redwood vs. “Brutal” Bob Evans - *

Austin Aries vs. Kyle O'Reilly - **3/4

*First Blood*
The Embassy (Necro Butcher & Shawn Daivari) vs. Kevin Steen and Steve Corino - **

The All Night Express vs. Matt Taven and Sid Reeves - *1/2

Roderick Strong vs. Mike Bennett - **1/4

*ROH World Tag Titles*
The Kings of Wrestling vs. Colt Cabana & El Generico - ***

Tyler Black vs. Christopher Daniels - ***1/2


*Bonus Matches – The Best of Tyler Black*

*Final Battle 07 – 12/30/07 - ROH World Tag Team Titles*
The Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs and Tyler Black - ***3/4

*ROH on HDNet – Episode 18*
Tyler Black vs. Bryan Danielson - ***3/4

*Bound By Hate – 11/8/08*
Tyler Black vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Kenny Omega - ***1/2

*Take No Prisoners - 3/16/08 - ROH World Title*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black - ****1/2

*Supercard Of Honor III - 3/29/08- Relaxed Rules*
Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs vs. The Briscoes - ***3/4

*New Horizons – 7/26/08*
Tyler Black vs. Bryan Danielson - ****1/4 - ****1/2

*Death Before Dishonor VI – 8/2/08 - ROH World Title Elimination Match*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ****1/2

*Driven 08 – 9/19/08 - ROH World Tag Team Titles*
Tyler Black and Jimmy Jacobs vs. Kevin Steen and El Generico - ****1/2

_If you don't have all the shows the bouns matches are on, this would be a good buy for them. If you do, no need to get this for the largely boring show._
​


----------



## Platt

TAKE 25% OFF YOUR ORDER

You can now save 25% off your order on almost all items listed at ROHWrestling.com with no minimum purchase. This sale includes DVD’s, tickets, and apparel. Besides ROH DVD’s you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.

To redeem your 25% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: nov25 into the box marked Discount Code when you are going thru the checkout process. You must then hit the “submit” button to the right of the code in order to attach the discount to the order.

* Tickets for the following events are NOT included in this sale and can’t be discounted: “Final Battle 2010″ New York, NY 12/18/10, Atlanta, GA on 4/1/10 and 4/2/10, Los Angeles, CA 1/28/11, and Louisville, KY on 12/9/10 and 12/10/10.
** DVD Subscription Packages and Gift Certificates can NOT discounted.

Offer ends on Thursday, November 4th at NOON EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. No adjustments to prior purchases or previously placed orders. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.


----------



## EffectRaven

*ROH: 8th Anniversary Show*

Roderick Strong vs. Brian Kendrick ***1/4

Kings of Wrestling vs. Bravado Brothers *1/2 (Glorified Squash) 

Necro Butcher and Eddie Kingston vs. The Embassy **1/2

El Generico vs. Davey Richards ****1/4-****1/2 

Dark City Fight Club vs. The Briscoes ***

Delirious vs. Kenny King vs. Steve Corino vs. Rasche Brown **3/4

Colt Cabana vs. Kevin Steen N/A (Not really a match but an amazing segment)

Tyler Black vs. Austin Aires ****​
Thoughts: This was a good show and definitely one worth picking up. Not their best obviously but two awesome matches in Generico vs. Richards and Black vs. Aires along with everything on the show being watchable. Not to mention the great Steen/Generico/Cabana/Corino segment.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Salvation*

1. The Embassy vs Rasche Brown & Grizzly Redwood
**1/2

2. Sara Del Rey vs Amazing Kong
**1/2

3. The House of Truth vs The Briscoe Brothers
***1/2
Surprisingly good.

4. Austin Aries vs Roderick Strong
***1/4

5. Kenny King & Rhett Titus vs Delirious & Jerry Lynn
***

6. The American Wolves vs Colt Cabana & El Generico
***1/2

7. The Young Bucks vs The Kings of Wrestling
****

*8. ROH World Title Match*
Tyler Black vs Kevin Steen
****1/4-****1/2​


----------



## antoniomare007

when is Shingo vs Danielson going to be available?


----------



## FITZ

I would go onto DGUSA website and see if I could find that for you but I still plan on watching their most recent iPPV and don't want to see the spoilers.


----------



## kwjr86

Just says Pre-Order on their website. Really hoping soon.


----------



## Sephiroth

Hey guys, just uploaded this and thought you'd all be interested.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/youtu...ng-cm-punk-tribue-four-steps.html#post9012929


----------



## FITZ

So I got my order from Highspots today and I ripped the plastic that keeps the cover art in place while opening. Then to make things even worse the disc won't play on the DVD player I have on my lap top.... I hope it's just the shitty free DVD player I have installed and not the disc itself.


----------



## peep4life

That Punk tribute is all kinds of awesome


----------



## Platt

Ring of Honor on HDNet Vol. 4


Spoiler: cover















This title is scheduled to begin shipping on November 18th!!!

1. Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. The Young Bucks- Episode 32
2. Nigel McGuinness vs. Colt Cabana- Episode 32
3. Non Title: The American Wolves vs. Bryan Danielson and Roderick Strong- Episode 33
4. Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong- Episode 34
5. Non Title: The American Wolves vs. The Young Bucks- Episode 35
6. Dark City Fight Club vs. Jay and Mark Briscoe- Episode 36
7. Non Title: Austin Aries vs. Colt Cabana- Episode 36
8. Jay and Mark Brisoce vs. Kevin Steen and El Generico- Episode 37
9. ROH World Title Match- Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards vs. Kenny Omega vs. Roderick Strong- Episode 37

DVD Bonus:
-Tyler Black and Jerry Lynn vs. Kenny King and Rhett Titus- Episode 27
-Sonjay Dutt vs. Delirious- Episode 28


----------



## S-Mac

Nice cover good to see the four way match on there.


----------



## Tarfu

They could've used a better pic of Aries, now it looks as if he's wielding a huge dildo or something.

Also, ROH has a new online store: http://www.rohstore.com/


----------



## reDREDD

Anyone else a really big fan of that fourway match a couple of years ago? The one that ended the 'summer of Punk'?


----------



## musdy

Are BOLA 2010 or Seven in widescreen??


----------



## Tarfu

musdy said:


> Are BOLA 2010 or Seven in widescreen??


Yeah, all PWG's releases have been since last year's permanent switch.


----------



## Greek_Tornado

*CZW DOWN WITH THE SICKNESS 2010*
Greg Excellent & Johnny Calzone vs NI4NI: *3/4

Chuck Taylor vs Joker vs Sami Callihan vs Johnny Gargano: ***

Irish Drive-By vs Team Macktion: **

The Runaways vs Up in Smoke: *

*Aerial Assault Ladder Match*
Ricochet vs AR Fox vs Alex Colon vs tHURTeen vs Facade vs Ruckus: **3/4

*CZW Jr Heavyweight Championship*
Adam Cole (c) vs Sabian: **1/2

*CZW WIRED TV Championsip*
Drew Gulak (c) vs Nick Gage: *

MASADA vs Drake Younger: **3/4+

*CZW World Championship*
Jon Moxley (c) vs Scotty Vortekz: **3/4









*ROH CHAMPION'S CHALLENGE 8.27.2010*

Tag Wars Semi-Final
El Generico & Colt Cabana vs The All Night Express: **3/4

Tag Wars Semi-Final
The Dark City Fight Club vs The Bravado Brothers: **1/4

Tag Wars Semi-Final
The Briscoes vs The Embassy (Necro Butcher & Prince Nana):3/4* _FUCK THE EMBASSY_

Davey Richards vs. Kevin Steen: ***3/4+

Bobby Dempsey & Cedric Alexander vs Caleb Konley & “The Manscout” Jake Manning: *

The Kings of Wrestling vs The Set: 3/4*

Steve Corino vs. Jeff Early: DUD

Tyler Black vs. Eddie Edwards: ***1/2+













*ROH DEATH BEFORE DISHONOR VIII*

Kevin Steen vs El Generico: ****1/4

Up in Smoke vs The All Night Express: ***1/4

Delirious vs Austin Aries: **3/4-***

Toronto Gauntlet Match: ***

Christopher Daniels vs *KENNY OMMEGA*:***3/4+

*ROH Tag Titles Match*
KOW (c) vs The Briscoes: ****

*ROH World Title Match*
Davey Richards vs Tyler Black (c): ****1/2+​


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Triple Play DVD Weekly Special
$45

It's getting close to the holiday season and we are getting a head start with our greatest DVD offer ever. You can now get any three DVDs offered by DGUSA for just $45!!! This includes all our double DVD show releases including "Enter The Dragon" with Bryan Danielson vs. Shingo (pre-order). To take advantage simply click buy now. Then when you check out fill in what DVDs you want in the special instructions. You can also order by calling 267-519-9744. Act now, because this offer ends November 11th.


----------



## Emperor DC

Taking up that offer, just need to decide what to get.

I wish ROH would hurry up and put up a horribly brilliant sale, like 45% or some shit.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

The first show is a no-brainer. Untouchable does have two MOTYC but a horrendous main event. For a third, I'd go for the preorder for the special attraction of Shingo vs. Danielson.


----------



## EffectRaven

*ROH: Pick Your Poison*

Metal Master vs. Sami Calihan ****

Necro Butcher and Rasche Brown vs. The Embassy ***1/4*

Chris Hero vs. Petey Williams ****1/2-***3/4*

Dark City Fight Club vs. American Wolves ****3/4*

Austin Aires and Rhett Titus vs. The House of Truth ***

*Pick Your Poison Match*
Roderick Strong vs. El Generico ****3/4-*****

*Pick Your Poison Match*
The Briscoes vs. Kevin Steen and Steve Corino ****1/4*

*ROH World Title Match*
Tyler Black vs. Kenny King ******​
Thoughts: This show could be summed up in a single word: fun. It may not have had any classic moments or classic matches but that didn't stop me from thoroughly enjoying this. Both Pick Your Poison matches delivered especially Strong vs. Generico, Strong had an amazing spring he has earned his title run. Briscoes and Steen/Corino put on an entertaining brawl before having a really solid tag match. Big Props to Aires/Titus and HOT for being able to deliver not only a hilarious but a well wrestled match. Dark City Fight Club had what was in my opinion their best match in ROH. Despite being a Hero mark I was pleasantly surprised by his match with Petey, great stuff. And last Kenny King looked like a million bucks in the main event, this guy is the future of ROH. I'd love for him to be the guy to win the Television Title off of Edwards at some point. All in a all a good show, even The Embassy match was watchable!


----------



## FITZ

Petey Williams in a ***3/4 match? Hero must be even better then I thought he was.


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

Thats a bit harsh since he's left TNA he might not have had that good matches but when in TNA i thought he had some quite good matches.


----------



## EffectRaven

Petey to me has always been a solid worker who could deliver when in the ring with someone who's quite talented. He looked good out there with Hero and I can't remember the show but earlier this year he had a great match with Rhett Titus


----------



## Emperor DC

Mr Joe Perfect said:


> Thats a bit harsh since he's left TNA he might not have had that good matches but when in TNA i thought he had some quite good matches.


Petey _'One Move'_ Williams sucks the big one.

--



> Ring of Honor is kicking off the holiday shopping season with a special offer. Instead of the usual Buy 3, Get 2 Free DVD Sale where you can only order 5 DVD’s at a time, we’re extending it to 20 DVD’s for this occasion. It’s very simple:
> 
> - BUY 3 RING OF HONOR DVD’S, GET 2 FREE (a total of 5 DVD’s)
> 
> - BUY 6 RING OF HONOR DVD’S, GET 4 FREE (a total of 10 DVD’s)
> 
> - BUY 9 RING OF HONOR DVD’S, GET 6 FREE (a total of 15 DVD’s)
> 
> - BUY 12 RING OF HONOR DVD’S, GET 8 FREE (a total of 20 DVD’s)
> 
> Just add your Ring of Honor DVD’s to the “Cart”. Once you add 5, 10, 15, or 20 DVD’s it will automatically deduct your savings from the total price. You will receive (2) free Ring of Honor DVD’s for every (3) that you purchase.
> 
> All DVD’s listed here at ROHWrestling.com under Ring of Honor DVD’s are included in this offer. Non ROH DVD’s are not included.


----------



## musdy

*Supercard of Honor V*
The Briscoes vs. Rhett Titus & Kenny King **3/4 Briscoes as openers works pretty well.
Erick Stevens vs. Grizzly Redwood *1/2
Amazing Kong vs. Sara Del Rey ***1/2
Eddie Edwards vs. Christopher Daniels ***1/4
34th Street Deathmatch: Kevin Steen vs.Colt Cabana ***3/4
ROH World Tag Team Title Match: Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chris Sabin & Alex Shelley ****
ROH World Title Match: Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong ***3/4

*Death Before Dishonor VIII*
El Generico vs. Kevin Steen ***3/4
The All Night Express vs. Up In Smoke **1/4
Austin Aries vs. Delirious **
2nd Annual Toronto Gauntlet **1/4
Christopher Daniels vs. Kenny Omega ***3/4
No DQ Match: Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. The Briscoes ****1/4
ROH World Title Match: Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards ****3/4


----------



## Rickey

Dragon Gate USA: Enter the Dragon 2010

Adam Cole vs Arik Cannon vs Chuck Taylor vs Ricochet-3.75/5

Spotty: Yep. 
Fun: Yep.

For anyone interested there's a free-view of this match on Comcast On Demand.


----------



## seancarleton77

Rickey said:


> Dragon Gate USA: Enter the Dragon 2010
> 
> Adam Cole vs Arik Cannon vs Chuck Taylor vs Ricochet-3.75/5
> 
> Spotty: Yep.
> Fun: Yep.
> 
> For anyone interested there's a free-view of this match on Comcast On Demand.


I would rather get fucked in the ear by a horse than watch that match again. I had a headache from this garbage.


----------



## Rickey

seancarleton77 said:


> I would rather get fucked in the ear by a horse than watch that match again. I had a headache from this garbage.


Yeah if you're not a fan of spot fests or spotty matches it won't interest you. The ending to the match was pretty sick though, Chuck dumped Ricochet right on his head.

No comment on the beastiality.  Did you watch the rest of the card? I haven't seen any DGUSA ppvs, but I've heard they're pretty good.


----------



## seancarleton77

Rickey said:


> Yeah if you're not a fan of spot fests or spotty matches it won't interest you. The ending to the match was pretty sick though, Chuck dumped Ricochet right on his head.
> 
> No comment on the beastiality.  Did you watch the rest of the card? I haven't seen any DGUSA ppvs, but I've heard they're pretty good.


I don't mind a good spotfest if it can suspend my disbelief and amaze me while being somewhat plausible (see Cutlers vs. GenMe vs. Danger Bees and almost any Pac match)

I didn't much care for the second match Homicide vs. Rich Swan. The Aries promo was awesome. His match with Yoshino was just a tiny bit too slow at parts, but it still drew me in, 3 and 3 quarter stars for that match.

Jacobs vs. Moxley was necessary in my mind, the finish however was not and ruined it 3 and a quarter stars.

CIMA & Genki Horiguchi vs. YAMATO & Akira Tozawa = Great tag match, very fun ****1/4

Open The Freedom Gate Championship Match
BxB Hulk (C) vs. Shingo = Great contest, not mega overkill like their Hair vs. Hair match ****1/2

extra: My ear really does feel like it was sexually abused by a horse now... my buddies the DGB just killed it at the community centre for the Food Bank, I was right up front next to the speakers.


----------



## silver kyle

*ROH Big Bang 04/03/2010 (7.0/10)*

Phil Shatter vs. Zack Salvation *1/2

*Pick 6 Series Match*
Kenny King vs. Davey Richards ***1/2

*Butcher's Rules*
Necro Butcher vs. Erick Stevens with Prince Nana & Mr. Ernesto Osiris *1/4

Cassandro El Exotico vs. Rhett Titus *3/4

Steve Corino & Kevin Steen vs. El Generico & Colt Cabana **3/4

*ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
The Bricoe Brothers vs. The Kings of Wrestling ****

*Triple Threat Elimination for the ROH World Title*
Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong ****1/4​


----------



## KingKicks




----------



## silver kyle

Took advantage of the buy 3 get 2 free...

- Glory by Honor VIII: The Final Countdown
- 8th Anniversary Show
- Salvation
- Tag Wars 2010
- Glory by Honor IX

Wishing I had some more money to spend, but video game season is in full force now...


----------



## Cleavage

Cide is so awesome.


----------



## KingCrash

*CZW – It’s Always Bloody In Philadelphia*


Alex Colon vs. Jonathan Gresham - **

Tyler Veritas vs. Ruckus - *

*The Excellent Challenge*
Greg Excellent vs. Nick Gage – DUD
_There's always someone in a promotion who's only there because the owner/biggest star likes them, and Excellent is that guy for Hyde._

Sabian vs. Amasis vs. Ryan Slater vs. Rich Swann - **1/4 

Devon Moore vs. Danny Havoc - *
_Only went a couple of min. before run-ins and a TNA style random heel turn._

*CZW Junior Heavyweight Title*
AR Fox vs. Adam Cole - **1/2

*CZW World Heavyweight Title*
Robert Anthony (Egotistico Fantastico) vs. Jon Moxley - **3/4
_Still don’t know why Anthony unmasked, he has no personality outside the Ego gimmick._ 

Sami Callihan vs. Homicide - **
_Callihan definitely wasn’t the right person to face Homicide in his return to CZW. Gacy’s run-in didn’t help either._

*“Bonus Match”*
Tarek The Legend vs. American Kickboxer II - DUD


​


----------



## Bubz

good promo from Davey and a nice short one from Steen and Corino, Cide is hilariously epic at promos. Roddys was actualy pretty good as well.


----------



## Tarfu

Latest covers, both titles should be out soon.



















Yeah, I've kinda lost my creativity. Anyway, that Danielson comp looks like something I'll be getting.


----------



## thephenomenalone

That Danielson comp looks like a definite must buy when it's released


----------



## Platt

Could you post the matchlisting for the Danielson one it's hard to read off the cover


----------



## Lost10

A 6 Disc Set for Danielson? Must-Buy!


----------



## Tarfu

Platt said:


> Could you post the matchlisting for the Danielson one it's hard to read off the cover


Sure thing.



Spoiler: match listing



Disc 1: IWA Mid South Part 1
1. "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson vs. "The Anarchist" Arik Cannon (7/31/04)
2. "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero (8/21/04)
3. "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero (9/15/04, 2 out of 3 falls)
4. "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles (9/16/04)

Disc 2: IWA Mid South Part 2
1. "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson vs. Alex Shelley (9/17/04)
2. "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson vs. CM Punk (9/18/04)
3. "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson vs. Mike Quackenbush (9/18/04)
4. "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe (9/18/04)
5. "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli (Sept. 2005)
6. "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero (Sept. 2005)
7. "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson vs. Jigsaw (12/16/05)

Disc 3: Japan Part 1
1. "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson & Lance Cade vs. Yosinori Sasaki & Naohiko Yamazaki (12/11/99)
2. "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson & Lance Cade vs. Yosinori Sasaki & Hisakatsu Oya (12/12/99)
3. "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson vs. Wataru Inoue (10/6/02)
4. "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson, Rocky Romero & Ricky Reyes vs. Jushin Liger, Tiger Mask IV & Masahito Kakihara (10/14/02)
5. "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson, Rocky Romero & Ricky Reyes vs. Jushin Liger, Tiger Mask IV & Heat (10/26/02)

Disc 4: Japan Part 2
1. "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson, Tiger Mask IV & Stampede Kid vs. Jushin Liger, Koji Kanemoto & Minoru Fujita (3/6/03)
2. "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson & Stampede Kid vs. Jedo & Gedo (3/7/03)
3. "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson, Masahito Kakihara & Stampede Kid vs. Minoru Fujita, Jedo & Gedo (3/9/03)
4. "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson, Akira, Heat & Stampede Kid vs. Koji Kanemoto, El Samurai, Jedo & Gedo (3/21/03)
5. "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson, Wataru Inoue, Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Katsushi Takemura, Dick Togo, Jedo & Gedo (11/30/03)
6. "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson & Scott Norton vs. Tiger Mask IV & Manabu Nakanishi (12/14/03)
Bonus Match: "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson vs. Michael Kovac (10/11/03)

Disc 5: Japan Part 3
1. "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson vs. Tiger Mask IV (JIP, 2/1/04)
2. "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson, Koji Kanemoto & Curry Man vs. Heat, Tiger Mask IV & Naruse (2/15/04)
3. "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson & Curry Man vs. Jedo & Gedo (3/12/04)
4. "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson & Curry Man vs. Ryusuke Taguchi & Hirooki Goto (3/21/04)
5. "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson & Rocky Romero vs. Koji Kanemoto & Minoru Fujita (5/13/04)
6. "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson, Ultimo Dragon & Curry Man vs. Katsushi Takemura, Jedo & Gedo (5/22/04)
7. "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson vs. Koji Kanemoto (6/13/04)
8. "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson vs. Naofumi Yamamoto (7/19/04)
9. "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson, Tiger Mask IV & Jamie Noble vs. Minoru Tanaka, Jedo & Gedo (11/22/04)

Disc 6: Bonus Dragon
1. "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson vs. Spanky
2. "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson vs. Teddy Hart
3. "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson vs. Alex Pain (7/3/05)
4. "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson vs. Johnny Storm vs. Jody Fleisch vs. Ares (7/3/05)
5. "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson vs. Shelton Benjamin (10/1/10)


----------



## Rickey

Looks great, don't sell yourself short on the covers either. Good job, yet again.


----------



## B-Boy21

Tarfu said:


> Latest covers, both titles should be out soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've kinda lost my creativity. Anyway, that Danielson comp looks like something I'll be getting.


Where do I buy this?????


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Fuckers, why do you have to put out shit that I'm gonna buy?


----------



## FITZ

I think it's safe to say that I will own that DVD sooner rather than later.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Shingo vs. Danielson now shipping.


----------



## FITZ

Everyone needs to order that DVD. I get excited just thinking about how great that match was.


----------



## will94

I'm waiting til I get paid Thursday to pick up Shingo/Danielson, gonna grab the 3 for $45 deal from DGUSA.

Oh, and I will own that 6-disc Danielson set. Looks awesome.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Chico's review of Shingo vs. Danielson.



Bryan Alvarez said:


> GODDAMN FUCKING GREAT.
> 
> Yes.


----------



## will94

Gah, now I can't wait for my DGUSA order to get here and I just placed it a few hours ago. Damn you Danielson/Shingo for being so awesome.

Also, the 6-disc Danielson set is up at Highspots right now. $29.99 price tag, but seems well worth it, so I picked up a copy.


----------



## Platt

FREE SHIPPING THIS WEEKEND AT THE ROH ONLINE STORE

Take advantage of our “Free Shipping Sale” this weekend at ROHWrestling.com. In order for you to qualify the subtotal amount in your shopping cart must meet the following requirement:

- $25 & Up- orders for customers in the United States

- $50 & Up- orders for customers in Canada

- $60 & Up- orders for customers outside North America

The system will automatically generate the free shipping in the shopping cart area once you have spent the amount of money necessary to receive free shipping based on where you live.

Effective November 1, 2010: If this is your first time making a purchase in the ROH Store since 11/1/10 you will need to create a new account. Old accounts from the previous version of store did not transfer over.

Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Sunday, November 14th and is not good on any previously placed
orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed in the new ROH Online Shop at www.rohstore.com.


----------



## erikstans07

Damn that Danielson set looks epic. I'm definitely putting in my order as soon as my paycheck hits my bank account in about 7 hours.

I'm also gonna need to pick up Curse of Guerrilla Island, Enter the Dragon 2010, and anything else I'm forgetting that looks like it's worth a pick-up.

EDIT: Just put in 3 orders.

From Highspots:
Becoming the Best in the World: Bryan Danielson

From DGUSA:
Enter the Dragon 2010

From ROH:
Ring of Honor on HDNet Vol. 1
Ring of Honor on HDNet Vol. 2
Ring of Honor on HDNet Vol. 3


----------



## Corey

*ROH - Best of American Super Juniors Tournament*

*First Round*
"American Dragon" Bryan Danielson vs. Spanky - ***3/4
_Rarely do you see a 20+ minute match happen in the first round of a tournament, nonetheless open a show. Great stuff, but I felt it was too one-sided for the vast majority of the match to give it a higher rating._

Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Soldier B - *3/4
_Dragon Soldier B is really Kendo Kashin._

Alex Shelley vs. Black Tiger - **1/2
_A sudden finish held this one back a bit, could've been a great one._

James Gibson vs. Roderick Strong - ***1/4

*No DQ Match*
The Embassy (Jimmy Rave & Fast Eddie) vs. The Second City Saints (CM Punk & Colt Cabana) - *3/4
_Basically a large brawl between all the Embassy members against the Saints and Davey Andrews. Went on too long with a few botches and a flat finish._

*Semi-Finals*
James Gibson vs. Dragon Soldier B - *
_Roddy destroyed Gibson's back in the first round so Spanky came out and threw in the towel. Plus half the match was cut out because Punk cut a promo in the back, good move there._

"American Dragon" Bryan Danielson vs. Black Tiger - ***1/2

*Tag Team Scramble*
Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs. Izzy & Deranged vs. Dunn & Marcos vs. Dixie & Azrieal - **
_Fun, spotty, Roderick Strong killing people. Nothing more._

*ROH Tag Team Title Match*
Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs - *** 
_Solid match, but they didn't seem in sync with each other._

*Finals*
Black Tiger vs. Dragon Soldier B - *1/2
_Earlier in the show during the opener between Danielson and Spanky, Jimmy Bower said, "I don't see how this won't be the greatest tournament of all time. What could go wrong?" Yeah, it went wrong. I guess New Japan didn't want anyone that was actually American to be represented in their Best of Super Juniors Tourney in Japan. Shame._

*ROH World Title Match*
Austin Aries(c) vs. Homicide - ****
_Loved this match. Homicide was as focused as you'll ever see him. Great near falls near the end. MOTN_

*Overall: 7.25/10*
_So yeah, the tournament didn't go as well as it probably should've. But still, you got a great main event and a couple very good matches throughout the tourney. _​


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Holy FUCK Yamato vs. Yokosuka in Phoenix was amazing. Blame Gabe for me not getting into all that into it live since he did such a horrible job of pacing that show. I knew it was pretty good, but FUCK. ****1/4. I'm about to watch the Mercury Rising main event too, which I don't really need to comment on because everything that's been said about it has already been said. GET THIS SHOW in the current triple play DGUSA DVD deal. Most of you will adore the Young Bucks vs. Jigsaw/Quack match underneath also.


----------



## Meteora2004

I think I'm going to take advantage of DGUSA's Triple Play DVD sale, and I know I want to pick up Open the Historic Gate and Open the Freedom Gate, but I'm undecided on the third show. Which do you guys think is better: Open the Untouchable Gate or Enter the Dragon 2010?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Shingo vs. Danielson is a necessity for MOTY discussion, and I'd take out Freedom Gate in favor of Mercury Rising.


----------



## Platt

RING OF HONOR BLACK FRIDAY SALE NOW
45% OFF YOUR ORDER SALE

Don’t wait until Black Friday! Get 45% Off Your Order TODAY at ROHWrestling.com. Special 2 Day Sale!

To redeem your 45% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:

1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohstore.com
2) Enter the coupon code: friday into the box marked “Discount Coupon Code” when you are going thru the checkout process. You must then hit the “apply” button to the right of the code in order to attach the discount to the order.

* Tickets for the following events are NOT included in this sale and can’t be discounted: “Final Battle 2010″ New York, NY 12/18/10, Atlanta, GA on 4/1/10 and 4/2/10, Los Angeles, CA 1/28/11, and Louisville, KY on 12/9/10 and 12/10/10.
** DVD Subscription Packages and Gift Certificates can NOT discounted.

Offer ends on Tuesday, November 17th at 4 PM EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. No adjustments to prior purchases or previously placed orders. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Preorder items are not included. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.


----------



## Pablo Escobar

Tempting....I always have the worst luck on these sales. 

In Detroit i picked up Hate, Salvation, Tag Wars 2010, Fade to Black and Glory By Honor 9.


----------



## KingCrash

*Dragon Gate USA - Untouchable 2010 PPV*


BxB Hulk vs. Mike Quackenbush vs. Akira Tozawa - ***

Brodie Lee vs. Da Soul Tochaz - Squash

SHINGO vs. Dragon Kid - ****

*Chicago Street Fight*
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Jon Moxley - ***1/2

Chuck Taylor vs. Johnny Gargano vs. Rich Swann vs. Drake Younger - ***1/4

Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino vs. CIMA & Ricochet - ****

​


----------



## Meteora2004

Wonder what this means for the actual Black Friday sale ... right now I'm tempted to order GBH IX and the Wolves shirt; would be $30 total.


----------



## erikstans07

Not sure if this has been posted in here yet.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvUG-_YjNLI

Moxley's promo for his match in Evolve against Homicide.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Platt said:


> RING OF HONOR BLACK FRIDAY SALE NOW
> 45% OFF YOUR ORDER SALE
> 
> Don’t wait until Black Friday! Get 45% Off Your Order TODAY at ROHWrestling.com. Special 2 Day Sale!
> 
> To redeem your 45% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohstore.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: friday into the box marked “Discount Coupon Code” when you are going thru the checkout process. You must then hit the “apply” button to the right of the code in order to attach the discount to the order.
> 
> * Tickets for the following events are NOT included in this sale and can’t be discounted: “Final Battle 2010″ New York, NY 12/18/10, Atlanta, GA on 4/1/10 and 4/2/10, Los Angeles, CA 1/28/11, and Louisville, KY on 12/9/10 and 12/10/10.
> ** DVD Subscription Packages and Gift Certificates can NOT discounted.
> 
> Offer ends on Tuesday, November 17th at 4 PM EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. No adjustments to prior purchases or previously placed orders. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Preorder items are not included. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.





Meteora2004 said:


> Wonder what this means for the actual Black Friday sale ... right now I'm tempted to order GBH IX and the Wolves shirt; would be $30 total.


Yeah, do people reckon there'll be like a 50% sale on the actual Black Friday or is this it?


----------



## Platt

I would imagine they will do something but I placed an order just in case, there's still a few things that are pre-order now that I can order come BF if they do do a better sale.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Last year's sale had 50% off once a certain minimum in merchandise purchases were met.


----------



## Platt

Yeah if I remember right it was 40% $0-$50, 45% $50-$100 & 50% $100+


----------



## ZackDanielson

I suggest every1 getting this DVD, AIW's Absolution 5











Features great stuff like Bryan Danielson vs. Johnny Gargano, Chuck Taylor vs. Tyler Black (1st Time Ever), a tremendous match between Shiima Xion vs. Ricochet, also talent like Olsen Twins, Facade, Sterling James Keenan, Flip Kendrick and Louis Lyndon, and whole lot more. 

Its likely gonna be on SMV soon enough, but now if you wanna get it, just go to aiwrestling.com and go to their shop site.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Chuck vs. Black interests me, as does seeing Danielson do yhe job as he carries a jabroni to the best match of his career.


----------



## Corey

*ROH - Manhattan Mayhem*

*Losing Team Must Split Up*
Izzy & Deranged vs. Dixie & Azrieal - **3/4
_Surprisingly good, fun to watch._

Colt Cabana vs. Nigel McGuinness - **1/2
_A mixture of comedy and loads of chain wrestling. Not a bad combination._

James Gibson vs. Black Tiger - ****
_An absolutely excellent midcard match that I have no complaints with._

*ROH Tag Team Title Match*
BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs(c) vs. Roderick Strong & Jack Evans - ****1/4
_Awesome tag match with some ridiculous spots all the way through._

*ROH Pure Title Match*
Jay Lethal(c) vs. Samoa Joe - ****
_These two never have a bad match. This was probably their best. The Rottweilers coming out to spoil the party afterwards was some classic hardcore shit._

*Dog Collar Match*
CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave - ***1/4
_I was never really that big a fan of this match, and it gets worse everytime I watch it. Not bad, just not great. The dog collar gets in the way a lot, as I'm sure it does in every match._

*ROH World Title Match*
Austin Aries(c) vs. Alex Shelley - ***3/4
_Another great match, but others like it a lot more than I do. I felt it was kinda slow at times, they just weren't as crisp as usual. A ***3/4 match goes 4th best on the card, you don't see that much._

*Impromptu Main Event*
Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. Homicide & Low Ki - ***1/4
_Not too much of a match, just all 4 guys blastin each other with huge moves. Can't complain there. The cop killa/double stomp combo is probably the sickest double team I've ever seen._

*Overall: 9.5/10*
_Top to bottom, the best overall wrestling show and the most entertaining show I've probably ever seen. At least the best ROH has ever done, and I haven't seen DBDH VIII yet. Crowd was red hot all night. And to think, they did all this even without two of their top guys at the time, Danielson and Spanky._​


----------



## KingCrash

Shiima/Ricochet, Taylor/Black & Danielson/Gargano are about the only things that I want to see off that DVD And who the hell is the Pleather Platoon?

And maybe one of the reasons JAPW sucks is because they're letting this feud take the top spot.


----------



## FITZ

I figured this isn't worth making a thread over but I do have a question. Am I terrible wrestling fan because I brought 4 people with me to a CZW show on Saturday? It was the first show ever for 2 of them and one other guy had been to one tiny local show with me before. I was in Philly visiting friends for the weekend and we needed something to do without getting drunk one of us had to drive home. We even found this giant Dora the Explorer talking doll that we brought for the "Fans Bring the Weapons" match. 

The wrestling was rather terrible for the most part but there were some decent matches and the hardcore matches were crazy. I've always wanted to see a death match in person and now that I've seen someone hit with a Canadian Destroyer through a pane of glass I can say that I have.

And speaking of the local company by me they seem to be really stepping up the star power. They got Tito Santana and Bobby Fish booked for the next show.


----------



## B-Boy21

KingCrash said:


> Shiima/Ricochet, Taylor/Black & Danielson/Gargano are about the only things that I want to see off that DVD And who the hell is the Pleather Platoon?
> 
> And maybe one of the reasons JAPW sucks is because they're letting this feud take the top spot.




Just asking how is that a bad thing???? The promo did not come off the best but the match itself is a awesome match.


----------



## KingCrash

I doubt any match featuring Callihan making that retarded "I'm angry or constipated" face while moving around like a spaz, Chris Dickenson doing the worst selling I've ever seen, Dan Maff lazily going through the match and Monster Mack blowing up 10 seconds in can be described as "awesome".


----------



## McQueen

I don't see why anyone likes Sami Callihan.


----------



## seancarleton77

Picked up a few DVD's recently so I thought I'd review the one I've watched so far...

*ROH Unified*

Colt Cabana vs. Matt Sydal vs. Johnny Storm vs. Spud = Very fun opener, great way to kick off the show. Spotty, but not overly spotty. Rating: ***1/4

Davey Richards vs. Jimmy Rave= Can you say overkill for no reason? I know they had sort of a feud that consisted of Richards killing Rave... several times over. This match went far too long and had way too many near falls. Rating: N/A

Claudio Castagnoli vs. BJ Whitmer = Pretty good brawling, shades of ROH vs. CZW (it was a shitty promotion with talented wrestlers) Rating: **3/4

Chris Hero vs. "Classic" Colt Cabana = Good match that didn't take up much time and gave Cabana some momentum. Rating: ***

Go Shiozaki & SUWA vs. Doug Williams & Jody Fleisch = Great tag team match. Great work by all involved, even Fleisch somewhat hung in there with elite competition. Rating: ***3/4

FWA Heavyweight Title match: Robbie Brookside (c) vs. Chad Collyer = Nothing special, at least I finally got to see Brookside and I could put a face to the name. Rating: N/A

ROH World Tag Team Title match: Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. The Briscoe Brothers = Amazing match, in most cases this would be match of the night. Rating: ****1/2

ROH World & Pure Title Unification match: Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness = Classic. Rating: ****3/4


----------



## KingCrash

McQueen said:


> I don't see why anyone likes Sami Callihan.


I think it's just one guy on here, Gabe, DJ Hyde and Fat Frank that like him because otherwise I can't explain how he gets booked just about everywhere yet no one ever like any of his one-on-one matches.


----------



## seancarleton77

KingCrash said:


> I think it's just one guy on here, Gabe, DJ Hyde and Fat Frank that like him because otherwise I can't explain how he gets booked just about everywhere yet no one ever like any of his one-on-one matches.


You make a good point. I think Sami could be a really good tag wrestler though, he only needs to change his retarded looking attire and stop making stupid faces.


----------



## McQueen

Maybe its just i'm not really into the style anymore or my tastes changed but I really only like like 8 people on the indies these days. Everyone else I kinda don't give a fuck about.


----------



## B-Boy21

Do you guys like Davey Richards? It sounds like we should be talking about him like this. Sami is a great wrestler. His matches are great and his promos are great aswell. You indy nerds.... If its not Davey Richards its not good.


----------



## McQueen

I don't see what the big deal is about all of the Davey cocksucking he gets around here. Some of his matches are entertaining enough and he is better than he was a few years ago but i'm not a fan.


----------



## smitlick

B-Boy21 said:


> Do you guys like Davey Richards? It sounds like we should be talking about him like this. Sami is a great wrestler. His matches are great and his promos are great aswell. You indy nerds.... If its not Davey Richards its not good.


Sami is awful. That would be why ROH no longer use him and why PWG dont. 

*PWG - Seven*

1. "Pretty" Peter Avalon, Malachi "CK" Jackson & Ryan Taylor vs Brandon Gatson, Johnny Goodtime & Candice LeRae
***
PWG seem to have the opposite problem to ROH audio wise as they seem to always have the commentary down much to low and the crowd much louder.

2. Brandon Bonham vs Brian Cage
***

3. Chris Sabin vs Akira Tozawa
**3/4

4. Scott Lost vs Scorpio Sky
***1/2

5. Bryan Danielson vs Roderick Strong
***1/4

*6. PWG World Title Match*
Davey Richards vs Chris Hero
****1/4

*7. PWG World Tag Team Title Three Way Guerrila Warfare Match*
El Generico & Paul London vs The Young Bucks vs The Cutler Brothers
***1/2​


----------



## B-Boy21

smitlick said:


> Sami is awful. That would be why ROH no longer use him and why PWG dont.
> 
> *PWG - Seven*
> 
> 1. "Pretty" Peter Avalon, Malachi "CK" Jackson & Ryan Taylor vs Brandon Gatson, Johnny Goodtime & Candice LeRae
> ***
> PWG seem to have the opposite problem to ROH audio wise as they seem to always have the commentary down much to low and the crowd much louder.
> 
> 2. Brandon Bonham vs Brian Cage
> ***
> 
> 3. Chris Sabin vs Akira Tozawa
> **3/4
> 
> 4. Scott Lost vs Scorpio Sky
> ***1/2
> 
> 5. Bryan Danielson vs Roderick Strong
> ***1/4
> 
> *6. PWG World Title Match*
> Davey Richards vs Chris Hero
> ****1/4
> 
> *7. PWG World Tag Team Title Three Way Guerrila Warfare Match*
> El Generico & Paul London vs The Young Bucks vs The Cutler Brothers
> ***1/2​


Ok ROH sucks now-a-days and PWG is fine. So what if He doesn't work for those companies. He works for Evolve, JAPW , CZW and ICW. All of them are very good companies ( CZW is ok but they've done a good job of turning around the promotion. Some good matches come from CZW time to time). Hes a great worker and is going to be getting better in the next few years.


----------



## KingCrash

B-Boy21 said:


> Ok ROH sucks now-a-days and PWG is fine. So what if He doesn't work for those companies. He works for Evolve, JAPW , CZW and ICW. All of them are very good companies ( CZW is ok but they've done a good job of turning around the promotion. Some good matches come from CZW time to time). Hes a great worker and is going to be getting better in the next few years.


:lmao at CZW and JAPW being great companies. Mediocrity at best and maybe you'll squeeze out a good match or two from them. Sami's promos are horrible, the ones he did for CZW when he was getting his push are some of the worst I've seen in awhile. Just about every good match Callihan has been in has been a tag with Moxley or a multi-man where he doesn't have to do much. The best I can say about Callihan is he's better then his JAPW partner Dickenson, which isn't saying much.

And those facial expressions, my god. Want to hit him with a sledgehammer every time.


----------



## seancarleton77

B-Boy21 said:


> Do you guys like Davey Richards? It sounds like we should be talking about him like this. Sami is a great wrestler. His matches are great and his promos are great aswell. You indy nerds.... If its not Davey Richards its not good.


With a name like B-Boy no one will ever take your opinion serious. Davey Richards no matter how overrated could squash a guy like Adam Cole and top every performance Sami Callihan has ever had.

I'm a huge Chris Hero backer, I personally think he and Claudio run the Indies, not Richards. However Davey is more over than the both of them combined and he needs to be World Champion. Roderick is simply boring as Champion. Davey should win the strap at Final Battle and Hero can beat him for it in a few months.


----------



## antoniomare007

McQueen said:


> I don't see what the big deal is about all of the Davey cocksucking he gets around here. Some of his matches are entertaining enough and he is better than he was a few years ago but i'm not a fan.


it's all about the INTENSITY~! and the most useless dive ever man!


----------



## McQueen

MANDATORY SUICIDE DIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

As for saying you can't take a guy with B-Boy in his username serious, its a really weak cheap shot but I must admit it crossed my mind too. Either way he does have a point with his original statement. Fans here can get pretty picky about that kind of stuff.


----------



## B-Boy21

seancarleton77 said:


> With a name like B-Boy no one will ever take your opinion serious. Davey Richards no matter how overrated could squash a guy like Adam Cole and top every performance Sami Callihan has ever had.
> 
> I'm a huge Chris Hero backer, I personally think he and Claudio run the Indies, not Richards. However Davey is more over than the both of them combined and he needs to be World Champion. Roderick is simply boring as Champion. Davey should win the strap at Final Battle and Hero can beat him for it in a few months.


Whats wrong with B-Boy? What about your name? Your allowed to have your opinion but its sad to see what wrestling have become.


----------



## KingCrash

B-Boy21 said:


> Whats wrong with B-Boy? What about your name? Your allowed to have your opinion but its sad to see what wrestling have become.


I know. Sami Callihan working in multiple companies. Brave New World and all that.

And how weird is it that Davey does his dive, almost never hits and flies into the crowd every time and doesn't get hurt, but Eddie does his and injures his shoulder/arm for the third or forth time last weekend.

EDIT: Holy shit PWG put out a show in about a month.


----------



## will94

Got my order from DGUSA today. Had no idea they included a nice professional print-up of the cards for the shows you bought with your order, that's a nice touch. They also tossed in a commemorative ticket from "Uprising" with Shingo on it.

Got a haul in the mail today. Got:
- DGUSA order (Historic Gate, Untouchable Gate, Enter the Dragon)
- ROH Third Anniversary Celebration Part 1, Gold Rush, and Bitter Friends Stiffer Enemies 2
- The 6-disc Danielson set from Highspots

And Danielson/Shingo - holy awesome...


----------



## peep4life

wow, PWG isn't messing around, I was at that show its well worth the buy


----------



## Caponex75

McQueen said:


> I don't see what the big deal is about all of the Davey cocksucking he gets around here. Some of his matches are entertaining enough and he is better than he was a few years ago but i'm not a fan.


Great wrestler that understands Storytelling and the importance of it. That stuff usually gets people to love him.


----------



## seancarleton77

I went back and watched Richards vs. Rave from Unified, I hated Richards back then, I love him now. So he has improved greatly, whether your a fan or not.


----------



## jawbreaker

Sami Callihan is instant fast-forward material. I've given him enough chances and he will never be anything other than shitty. His promos are horrendous, his facial expressions are worse, and he can't do anything remotely interesting in the ring. He just sucks.

Also, I'm officially off the Davey Richards bandwagon. Like Tyler Black in mid-09, he's had enough of a main event run that his matches are getting exposed as not much more than lots of cool moves that disguise the fact that he has no character depth whatsoever and no idea how to work more than one style of match.

The problem with ROH recently has been that they don't know when to pull the trigger on a guy, and as a result they have the most anticlimactic title reigns possible. The wrestler most people want to see should be in the main event, and the main event should very often include the world champ. If the world champ isn't the wrestler most people want to see, then you've got the wrong guy holding the belt. When the guys who get the most over have short shelf lives, like Richards and Black, then you have to really capitalize at the right time to keep people interested. They failed miserably with Tyler and it looks like they're about to fail again with Davey.

Meanwhile, PWG just put their belt on Claudio. In all fairness, the PWG belt doesn't really mean all that much, but Claudio is a guy whose game has just taken a massive step up recently. He is hotter than most people on the indies, and PWG recognizes that and they're giving him the belt because people want to see Claudio in main event matches. Plus now there is a ready-made feud with the other hottest guy on the indies, Chris Hero, over the belt just waiting to happen. That's why PWG is the best wrestling company in the world, because they put wrestlers people want to see against other wrestlers people want to see in the type of matches people want to see them in. In other words, they know what the fanbase wants, and they don't hesitate to give it to them.


----------



## seancarleton77

jawbreaker said:


> Meanwhile, PWG just put their belt on Claudio. In all fairness, the PWG belt doesn't really mean all that much, but Claudio is a guy whose game has just taken a massive step up recently. He is hotter than most people on the indies, and PWG recognizes that and they're giving him the belt because people want to see Claudio in main event matches. Plus now there is a ready-made feud with the other hottest guy on the indies, Chris Hero, over the belt just waiting to happen. That's why PWG is the best wrestling company in the world, because they put wrestlers people want to see against other wrestlers people want to see in the type of matches people want to see them in. In other words, they know what the fanbase wants, and they don't hesitate to give it to them.


PWG is just a super card company. They're hella fun to watch, but they give intelligent people the idea that they never think things through, but unlike Russo they actually allow people to have great matches. New Japan is on another level and smokes PWG. I would say they are the best wrestling company in the world. PWG gives the belt to people ROH doesn't, and they pay when those people NEVER defend the Championship, which makes it worthless.


----------



## KingCrash

seancarleton77 said:


> PWG is just a super card company. They're hella fun to watch, but they give intelligent people the idea that they never think things through, but unlike Russo they actually allow people to have great matches. New Japan is on another level and smokes PWG. I would say they are the best wrestling company in the world. PWG gives the belt to people ROH doesn't, and they pay when those people NEVER defend the Championship, which makes it worthless.


But it's not like ROH hasn't had problems with title defenses with Strong, Edwards and Davey going back and forth to Japan, and if they put the title on Davey at Final Battle (which will give Strong a totally weak ass title reign) then ROH may have to deal with the same issues that PWG had to.

Of course if ROH was really going to put the title on the hot guy right now a fat sweaty Canadian would be champ.


----------



## Meteora2004

Meteora2004 said:


> ... right now I'm tempted to order GBH IX and the Wolves shirt; would be $30 total.


I went ahead and picked these up a few minutes ago; unless the discount for next Friday is something more than 50% without having to spend over a certain amount, I wouldn't really save much more than I just did, especially since they were the only two things I wanted.


----------



## McQueen

Caponex75 said:


> Great wrestler that understands Storytelling and the importance of it. That stuff usually gets people to love him.


I still watch him, still don't care and still feel most of his matches feel like the same match over and over.


----------



## FITZ

I like Callihan as an undercard guy but I really don't think I would want to see him in a bigger role than that. And what's with finding people that like CZW and JAPW on this fourm?



PWG Seven Review (now with more inflated Ratings!)
_
Six Person Tag Match:​_
*Peter Avalon, Malachi Jackson, and Ryan Taylor vs. Brandon Gatson, Johhny Goodtime, and Cadice LeRae
*
For all the booking flaws that PWG has they do know how to book openers. I laughed, I marked at big spots, and I sat there waiting for Peter Avalon to get his ass kicked (it was awesome when he did btw). Maybe it was lacking things like "psychology" or some type of "story" other than Avalon wanting to fuck everything that moved but it was, without doubt, awesome. This was just one of those matches that had me thinking, "I love wrestling" and had me wishing that I could go to California to see one of these shows. 

Draw dropping spots and a lot of laughs. Ballplexes were attempted, women were kicked in the head, I think there were men kissing, and Johnny Goodtime almost died. All is well in PWG. And no, I don't care that my rating is insanley high for this match. 
****1/2*

*
Brian Cage vs. Brandon Bonham*

Let's just sum the beginning up real quick. Shit got real serious real fast. So serious that Excalibur was forced to utter the line, "Nobody's cervix will be left in tact after this." That's pretty serious. 

Obviously this was really hard hitting and while much more serious than the last match it captured the general awesomeness that the first match had. From the little I've seen of Bonham this is his best match hands down. Cage really impressed me as well. It was his first PWG match so I had never seen him wrestle before. He's good, very good, and someone that we should all keep on eye. Anyway PWG keeps the show going with another great match, and this was one that I didn't have high hopes for at all. 
****1/2
*

*Akira Tozawa vs. Chris Sabin
*
Oh it's the third match of the card, good spot for a filler. Except this is PWG so they put one of Dragon Gate's fastest rising stars in with one half of TNA's best tag team. 

To the surprise of nobody this was a very good match. I twas nice to see some mat wrestling for a little bit early on. Seeing the extent of Tozawa's insanity was also a lot of fun. Not quite on the level as the last 2 matches but a very good midcard match. 
*****


_Scott Lost's Retirement Match:_
*Scott Lost vs. Scorpio Sky*

I can't think of a better way to go out than this. Lost got to wrestle in front of a crowd that loved him and went against one of his friends. And he had an awesome match. It did have some hints of "The Best of Scott Lost" but Scorpio Sky managed to pick up the intensity and it sucked me into the match. I'm not quite sure what Scorpio has been doing for the last few years but he can still wrestle. 

I wanted nothing more than to see Scott Lost pick up the win and I was a little shocked at how this ended. A classy move by Lost I know but it was still pretty shocking for me since Scorpio isn't even on the PWG roster. Another great match here and I can't think of a better farewell match. The speech after the match was very well done and Lost looked really likable even though he admitted that he didn't want to wrestle anymore at the age of 30.
******

*
Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong*

So after seeing Lost leave PWG we get to see Danielson make his return. I've seen him wrestle Strong a bunch of times before and this was probably on the lower end of the list, mostly because of how short it was. I can't really pinpoint what I didn't like about it and now that some time has passed since watching it I honestly don't remember much of it. They did nothing wrong but the match just sort of happened. 
****1/4*


_PWG World Championship Match:_
*Davey Richards (c) vs. Chris Hero*

If you don't like Davey Richards I think it's safe to say that this match will do a great job of pissing you off. And if you are one of those people you will have someone managed to not enjoy one of the best matches of this year. Near the end of the match I'm fairly certain they forgot they were in PWG in 2010 and thought they were main eventing in Japan a few years back. Davey Richards looked downright amazing in this match. It would have been perfect booking if they would have gone on to establish Davey as a dominant champion. He took everything that Hero had and just kept fighting. 

I liked how Davey kept going back to his leg submissions. He had been working the knee and legs of Hero all throughout the match and it was good to see that he tried to get the win with either the Clover Leaf or the Ankle Lock. Good selling from Hero throughout the match as well. These guys might be the 2 best on the indies right now so I can't say I'm shocked that they delivered a MOTYC.
*****1/2*


_Guerrilla Warfare Match for the PWG Tag Team Championship_
*The Cutler Bros. vs. The Young Bucks vs. Peligro Abejas (c)*

All this was missing from being perfect was for Excalibur to mention the word "Plunder." The match was insane in every form. I think I'll just say that they beat the shit out of each other and did a bunch of crazy shit. 
*****1/4*​
This is the perfect show. Every match was good and they provided a great mix. Just look at the last 2 matches. Both were amazing but were nothing alike. PWG seems to have reverted back to a year or so ago when they were incapable of having anything but great shows.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Shingo vs. Bryan Danielson ****3/4

There is a ton of great shit that I must catch up on this year, but I will be very, very, very pleasantly surprised if a match can top this one. The atmosphere in the ECW Arena felt like a WM main event, and the very subtle storytelling from the early stages of the match that paid off in the end felt so rewarding. I would not be surprised if I gave this the full ***** for future viewings.


----------



## FITZ

superdupersonic said:


> Shingo vs. Bryan Danielson ****3/4
> 
> There is a ton of great shit that I must catch up on this year, but I will be very, very, very pleasantly surprised if a match can top this one. The atmosphere in the ECW Arena felt like a WM main event, and the very subtle storytelling from the early stages of the match that paid off in the end felt so rewarding. I would not be surprised if I gave this the full ***** for future viewings.


Please tell me they got the confetti gun after the match onto the DVD. 

And that was the only time I've ever been in the ECW Arena where I can say that it felt the way you would expect the Arena to feel. I'm ****3/4-***** on it myself. I need to see it on DVD though.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I don't recall the gun. The program ended mere seconds after Danielson told the crowd to give BxB Hulk an ovation.


----------



## McQueen

BxB Hulk?


----------



## Legend

What DVDs would you recommend to a Chikara newcomer?


----------



## KingCrash

Well I'd go with the Best Of 09 (22 matches for $20), and if you want some from this year go with King of Trios Night 2 & 3 & Chikarasaurus Rex: King of Show.


----------



## McQueen

Legend said:


> What DVDs would you recommend to a Chikara newcomer?


Sharp glass in your eyes.


----------



## antoniomare007

lol, that actually sounds like a Chikara show. Although it would be like "Sharp glass in your eyes in the midst of total destruction" or something like that


----------



## McQueen

We Must Eat Michigan's Brain is the worst show name i've ever heard of by the way.


----------



## FITZ

superdupersonic said:


> I don't recall the gun. The program ended mere seconds after Danielson told the crowd to give BxB Hulk an ovation.


What a shame. I laughed my ass off. I don't remember when it was but when Danielson went to celebrate on a turnbuckle someone shot a confetti gun off. Besides the pure awesomeness of bringing a confetti gun to the show and the perfect timing on using the gun the look on Danielson's face was priceless. He legit looked like the happiest man alive.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

It definitely felt very odd not to see Danielson doing his usual posing to close the program.


----------



## FITZ

superdupersonic said:


> It definitely felt very odd not to see Danielson doing his usual posing to close the program.


It's probably because he used "The Final Countdown" after the match but I'm surprised they cut the whole post match celebration.


----------



## seancarleton77

McQueen said:


> BxB Hulk?


Who? 

Is that the dancing guy who should be a mid-carder but is somehow in the main event and has been Champion forever despite no one caring about his Title reign?


----------



## McQueen

I know who BxB Hulk is I was just asking if that was a typo.


----------



## seancarleton77

BxB Hulk is a good dancer, that's how I know him.


----------



## FITZ

I like BxB Hulk. 

Anyway I've found that the new store that ROH has up is really easy to use. I just placed my order for the tickets to Atlanta and I have to say that I am now really really excited for that weekend. I'm just waiting on DGUSA to go and announce when they plan on having their shows.


----------



## Corey

*ROH - Northern Navigation*

Chris Hero vs. Ruckus - **1/2

Delirious vs. Kenny Omega - ***

Sara Del Ray vs. Jennifer Blake - *1/2

Erick Stevens vs. Go Shiozaki - ***1/2
_That crowd went NUTS when Lance Storm came out._

Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ****

Roderick Strong vs. Naomichi Marufuji - ****1/4

*ROH World Title Match*
Nigel McGuinness(c) vs. Kevin Steen - ****1/2
_This match did a fantastic job of storytelling. Everything unfolded as the match went on, and it was a pretty long one clockin in at 30 couple minutes. The work on Steen's back was well done and believebale, as that bump he took on the apron looked painful as hell. 10 or 15 minutes into the match I kept wondering why this was so highly rated, but then it just kept going and going and getting better and better. Steen scouting the rebound lariat, the one lone Nigel fan who you could hear chanting by himself, and then Steen coming so close to winning the belt in his home country was just all fantastic. _

*No DQ Match*
Austin Aries & Jay Briscoe vs. Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs - ***1/2
_Definitely a fun little bloody brawl that went from being a tag match to a 6-man tag, then to a handicap match, and finally back to the tag match. Should've been before the World Title match._

*Overall: 9/10*
_This is one hell of a debut for them in Canada. Idk how many people were actually in the crowd but they made it seem like it was the biggest card of the year the whole way through. The matches just kept getting better and better as the night went on, besides the main event. A must have imo._​


----------



## FITZ

Well I think this show might be one my soon to buy with after reading that review. It's just a shame that they had to have Hero wrestle Ruckus


----------



## seabs

*Definitely get it. Top 5 ROH show ever for me. Even the 3 undercard matches which aren't star crazy are really good and easy to sit through.*


----------



## Corey

Agreed. Definitely go after that one before it's oop and people wanna sell it on ebay for $35. Does anyone know when the next Big 10 sale may be? I know ROH usually goes in a rotation with their sales


----------



## F5uits

I know Northern Navigation is $10 on Highspots, plus it looks like Curse of Guerrilla Island is shipping now too.


----------



## Legend

KingCrash said:


> Well I'd go with the Best Of 09 (22 matches for $20), and if you want some from this year go with King of Trios Night 2 & 3 & Chikarasaurus Rex: King of Show.


Cheers KC. At least one person around here can give a sensible answer.

I think I'll check out the Best Of show. Got me into PWG.


----------



## KingCrash

*JAPW – Season’s Beatings 2009*


Corvis Fear vs. Sami Callihan - *1/2
_If you do nothing in the match, no one cares about the draw._

Devon Moore vs. The Grim Reefer - *

*JAPW Women’s Title*
Sara Del Rey vs. Sumie Sakai - **

Un4given (Eddie Kingston & B-Boy) vs. Bandito Jr. & Azrieal - **1/4

The Hillbilly Wrecking Crew (Necro Butcher & Brodie Lee) vs. The H8 Club (Nick Gage & Nate Hatred) - **1/4
_Nate looked legit brain-dead in this match. So glad he retired._

*JAPW New Jersey State Title*
Archadia vs. Rhett Titus - *1/2

Voodoo Kin Mafia (BG & Kip James) vs. The South Side Playaz Club (Mo Sexton & Joe Hardway) - *3/4

*JAPW World Heavyweight Title*
Dan Maff vs. Christopher Daniels - **1/2
_Daniels half-assed it here and Maff was his usual boring self._



*CZW – Déjà Vu 5*


Alex Colon vs. Scott Reed vs. Ryan Slater - *3/4

*CZW WIRED Title*
Johnny Calzone vs. Drew Gulak - *
_Not doing Gulak any favors with all of these boring bad title matches._

Tomasso Ciampa vs. Sabian - **

Niles Young vs. Devon Moore - **

Sami Callihan vs. Joe Gacy - **1/2

The Irish Drive-By (Rich Swann & Ryan McBride) vs. The Osirian Portal (Amasis & Ophidian) - **3/4

*Light Tube Bundles Deathmatch*
tHURTeen vs. Danny Havoc - *3/4

*CZW World Heavyweight Title - No Rope Barbed Wire*
Nick Gage vs. Jon Moxley - **3/4



​


----------



## SuperDuperDragon

I literally haven't bought a wrestling DVD in two years. Media section is my friend.


----------



## erikstans07

SuperDuperDragon said:


> I literally haven't bought a wrestling DVD in two years. Media section is my friend.


Come on man. I download a lot of wrestling too, but I always make it a point to buy the DVD's that are worth my money.


----------



## FITZ

I can't remember the last time I've downloaded a match.


----------



## McQueen

I pretty much only download Puro matches (because i've only seen a handful of Puro shows that are good top to bottom anyways) or really old stuff I can't find on a DVD. I'll buy a crappy Show/PPV for one really good match if I have too. Like Royal Rumble 2003.


----------



## Caponex75

With the WWE I often download allot but when it comes to indy, I often try to buy the show just to support the indy wrestlers. I mean I still get my lick of illegal material but you should always look out for those guys in my opinion.


----------



## McQueen

I've never been much on illegally downloading anything. Not so much that i'm against it or look down on people who do it but going to the store usually takes less effort than searching the net from my perspective. Plus I don't want to deal with the unlikely chance i'm going to download a virus that is going to destroy my computer.

That being said I need to download an emulator and Earthbound on my PC.


----------



## seancarleton77

I will admit that I download. I will also admit that at the last ROH show I went to on Saturday my broke ass still bought 2 second row tickets to the next show and 5 DVD's. Since 2007 I've probably bought 50 or so DVD's and dozens of live event tickets, a couple of shirts, a couple of beers after the show to carry around at all times to impress the wrestlers. I think I do my part pretty well.


----------



## KaijuFan

erikstans07 said:


> Come on man. I download a lot of wrestling too, but I always make it a point to buy the DVD's that are worth my money.


This this this this this this a million times this. I don't feel obligated to buy every show of every company I watch(except PWG but thats because listening to Excalibur stoned is like listening to Hunter S. Thomspon), but I can't see why someone wouldn't buy a PWG Seven or a Glory by Honor or something of that level.


----------



## Fenty<3

Just a quick question does anyone know if ivpvideos usually have a christmas sale or something? Only I wanna put an order in but I don't want to order tonight and then a sale to start like 2moro lol.


----------



## Platt

Fenty<3 said:


> Just a quick question does anyone know if ivpvideos usually have a christmas sale or something? Only I wanna put an order in but I don't want to order tonight and then a sale to start like 2moro lol.


He has a sale on now



> IVPvideos Black Friday sale has arrived.
> 
> The biggest sale of the year has arrived at IVPvideos.com. From now until the end of November you can save up to 40% off of your entire purchase. It is real simple, for orders of $50 and below use the coupon code BlackFriday30 and you will receive 30% off of your entire order. If you spend more than $50 you can use coupon code BlackFriday40 and receive 40% off of your total purchase. It is as simple as that. I will be out of town for Thanksgiving weekend at the in-laws (Save me) so that is why the sale starts now.
> 
> IVPvideos.com has been operating since 2004 and currently has several thousand different DVDs in stock. No matter what you are looking for IVPvideos.com is your number one source for Japanese wrestling on DVD. Thanks, any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to email me at [email protected].


----------



## Fenty<3

Ohhh thank you Platt, I'll put me order in now then


----------



## Platt

Looks like ROH are stocking new PWG again they've just put The Curse of Guerrilla Island up for sale. Great news if they release new ones from now on saves me ordering from Highspots.

Also Allied Forces is up for pre-order as a 2 disc set with the Joe/Punk trilogy on the 2nd disc.



Spoiler: cover

















> The two disc set featuring the entire "Allied Forces" event from Dayton, OH on October 15, 2010 featuring a tremendous match for the World Tag Team Titles as The Kings of Wrestling defend vs. Christopher Daniels and Davey Richards. Included as a special bonus disc is the entire Joe vs. Punk Trilogy feauring all three World Title Matches between Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk from 2004.
> This title is scheduled to begin shipping on December 7th!!!
> 
> Disc 1- Allied Forces- Dayton, OH 10/15/10
> 1. Mark Briscoe vs. Mike Mondo
> 2. Daizee Haze vs. Lady JoJo
> 3. Trial Series Match #1- Andy "Right Leg" Ridge vs. Colt Cabana
> 4. Kevin Steen and Steve Corino vs. Kyle O'Reilly and Adam Cole
> 5. The Metal Master vs, Ricky Reyes
> 6. Jay Briscoe vs. Rhett Titus
> 7. Kenny King vs. Homicide
> 8. World Tag Team Title Match: The Kings of Wrestling vs. Davey Richards and Christopher Daniels
> 
> Disc 2- Joe Vs. Punk- The Trilogy
> 1. ROH World Title Match: Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk- "World Title Classic" Dayton, OH 6/12/04
> 2. ROH World Title Match: Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk- "Joe vs. Punk" Chicago Ridge, IL 10/16/04
> 3. ROH World Title Match: Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk- "All Star Extravaganza II" Elizabeth, NJ 12/4/04
> *also includes several prematch and post match interviews


----------



## S-Mac

Ill have to buy that just for the Punk/Joe matches


----------



## Platt

Our “Pre-Thanksgiving Sale” is now posted and available exclusively at ROHWrestling.com. This sale is very simple. ALL in stock Ring of Honor DVD’s from 2002-2008 are on sale for the low price of $10 each. On top of that, take an additional 20% Off Your Order which brings the cost down to the low price of only $8 PER DVD!!!

TAKE 20% OFF YOUR ORDER!!!

To redeem your 20% Off Coupon please follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2. Enter the coupon code: nov20 into the box marked Discount Coupon Code when you are going through the checkout process. You MUST then hit the “apply” button to the right of the code in order to attach the discount to the order.

* Tickets for the following events are NOT included in this sale and
can’t be discounted: “Final Battle 2010″ New York, NY 12/18/10,
Atlanta, GA on 4/1/10 and 4/2/10, Los Angeles, CA 1/28/11, and
Louisville, KY on 12/9/10 and 12/10/10.
** DVD Subscription Packages and Gift Certificates can NOT
discounted.

RING OF HONOR DVD’S ON SALE FOR $10 EACH!!!

EVERY in stock ROH DVD from 2002-2008 on sale for only $10 each.
Click HERE to see all the titles included in this sale.

Also included in this offer are the following titles from 2009:
-Full Circle 1/16/09 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black; Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Jerry Lynn vs. Austin Aries; Jay Briscoe & Roderick Strong vs. The American Wolves; Delirious vs. The Necro Butcher)
-Injustice II 1/17/09 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Jerry Lynn; Roderick Strong & Erick Stevens vs. The American Wolves Lumberjack Strap Match; Austin Aries vs. Jay Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs)
-Motor City Madness 2009 1/30/09 (Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The American Wolves World Tag Title Match; Nigel McGuinness vs. Jay Briscoe; Tyler Black vs. Jerry Lynn; Brent Albright vs. Claudio Castagnoli; Bryan Danielson vs. Rhett Titus)
-Caged Collision 1/31/09 (10 Man Steel Cage War featuring Brent Albright, Roderick Strong, Jay Briscoe, Erick Stevens, & Ace Steel vs. Sweet N’ Sour Incorporated; Nigel McGuinness vs. El Generico ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black)
-Proving Ground 2009 Night 1 2/6/09 (Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Dark City Fight Club, Nigel McGuinness vs. Brent Albright; Bryan Danielson & Jerry Lynn vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious; Necro Butcher vs. Austin Aries)
-Proving Ground 2009 Night 2 2/7/09 (Bryan Danielson vs. El Generico; Nigel McGuinness vs. D-Lo Brown ROH World Title Match; Tyler Black & Necro Butcher vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious, Davey Richards vs. Kevin Steen)
-Eliminating The Competition 2/27/09 (World Champion Nigel McGuinness defends his title against Tyler Black, Jimmy Jacobs, & Jerry Lynn in an Elimination Match; Necro Butcher vs. Brodie Lee in an Anything Goes Street Fight; Chris Hero & Eddie Edwards vs. Jay Briscoe & Kevin Steen)
-Stylin’ & Profilin’ 3/13/09 (â€œNature Boyâ€� Ric Flair makes his Ring of Honor debut; Nigel McGuinness vs. Brent Albright ROH World Title Match; Tyler Black & Jerry Lynn vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious; Bryan Danielson vs. Bison Smith; Wolves & Hero vs. Steen, Generico, & Dempsey)
-Insanity Unleashed 3/14/09 (Nigel McGuinness & Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black & Jerry Lynn; The American Wolves vs. Roderick Strong & Brent Albright; Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious No DQ Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Kenny Omega vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
-Steel City Clash 3/20/09 (KENTA & El Generico vs. Nigel McGuinness & Davey Richards; Tyler Black & Necro Butcher vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Brodie Lee Falls Count Anywhere Match; Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Mike Quackenbush)
-Double Feature II 4/17/09 & 4/18/09 (American Wolves vs. Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black World Tag Team Title Match; Kevin Steen, El Generico, & Bryan Danielson vs. The American Wolves & Sylvain Grenier; Jay Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong; Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious Street Fight; Tyler Black vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Jay Briscoe vs. Kenny Omega Four Corner Survival)
-A Cut Above 4/24/09 (Jerry Lynn vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match; Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards; Bryan Danielson vs. Eddie Edwards; Chris Hero vs. Colt Cabana; Kevin Steen & Jay Briscoe vs. The Dark City Fight Club)
-The Homecoming II 4/25/09 (Jerry Lynn vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen & Jay Briscoe World Tag Title Match 2/3 Falls; Tyler Black vs. Chris Hero)
-Never Say Die 5/8/09 (Jerry Lynn vs. Chris Hero ROH World Title Match; Kevin Steen vs. Davey Richards in an Anything Goes Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Sonjay Dutt vs. Eddie Edwards; Jay Briscoe vs. The Necro Butcher)
-Validation 5/9/09 (The American Wolves vs. Bryan Danielson & Kevin Steen World Tag Team Title Match; Jerry Lynn vs. Jay Briscoe ROH World Title Match; Joey Ryan vs. Colt Cabana; Chris Hero vs. Sonjay Dutt)
-Contention 6/12/09 (Jerry Lynn vs. Tyler Black; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The Young Bucks; Davey Richards vs. Jay Briscoe; Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Eddie Edwards vs. D-Lo Brown; Bryan Danielson vs. Kenny King)
-Manhattan Mayhem III 6/13/09 (Jerry Lynn vs. Austin Aries World Title Match; American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico Tag Title Submissions Match; Tyler Black vs. Jimmy Jacobs in a First Blood Match)
-Violent Tendencies 6/26/09 (Tyler Black vs. Jimmy Jacobs Steel Cage Match; American Wolves vs. KENTA & Roderick Strong Tag Title Match; Claudio Castagnoli vs. Nigel McGuinness)
-End Of An Age 6/27/09 (KENTA vs. Tyler Black; Austin Aries vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match; American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico; Joey Ryan & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright & Colt Cababa in a Chicago Street Fight)
-Death Before Dishonor VII Night 1 7/24/09 (Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black vs. Jerry Lynn vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match; Lance Storm and Kevin Steen vs. Chris Hero and Kenny Omega; Kenny King vs. Kenny Omega)
-Final Countdown Tour: Boston 9/25/10 (Bryan Danielson vs. Davey Richards; Roderick Strong vs. Nigel McGuinness; Eddie Edwards vs. Kevin Steen in an Anything Goes Match; Austin Aries & Rhett Titus vs. Colt Cabana & Kenny Omega)
-Clash of the Contenders 10/9/09 (Austin Aries vs. Delirious ROH World Title Match; Davey Richards vs. Kenny Omega; Tyler Black vs. Chris Hero; The Young Bucks vs. Rhett Titus & Kenny King; Kevin Steen vs. Roderick Strong)
-Survival of the Fittest 2009 10/10/09 (The annual Survival of the Fittest tournament features five qualifying matches with the winners advancing into the final Elimination Match plus Austin Aries & Davey Richards vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe
-Boiling Point 11/7/10 (Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Chris Hero & Davey Richards Grudge Match; Roderick Strong vs. Delirious; Tyler Black, Colt Cabana, & Grizzly Redwood vs. Austin Aries, Kenny King, & Rhett Titus)
-The Omega Effect 11/14/10 (Austin Aries vs. Kenny Omega for the ROH World Title; Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong; El Generico vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima; Chris Hero vs. Kevin Steen)
-Reverse The Curse 12/5/09 (Austin Aries vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title STEEEL CAGE Match; Briscoes vs. Dark City Fight Club; Tyler Black vs. Kenny King; Kevin Steen vs. Claudio Castagnoli)

OFFER IS GOOD ONLY WHILE SUPPLIES LAST

Sale ends Tuesday, November 23rd at Noon AM EST!!! Shipping costs are not discountable. No adjustment to prior purchases or previously placed orders. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohstore.com and will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.

NEW MERCHANDISE RELEASES!!!

The following items are now available to order in the ROH Online Store:

-PREORDER: Allied Forces- Dayton, OH 10/15/10 (2 Disc Set)
-IN STOCK: ROH on HDNet Vol 4 (DVD)
-IN STOCK: Glory By Honor IX- New York, NY 9/11/10 (DVD)
-IN STOCK: PWG The Curse of Guerrilla Island 10/9/10 (DVD)
-IN STOCK: Fade To Black- Plymouth, MA 9/10/10 (2 Disc Set)
-IN STOCK: Tag Wars 2010- Charlotte, NC 8/28/10 (DVD)
-IN STOCK: Champions’ Challenge- Richmond, VA 8/27/10 (DVD)
-IN STOCK: Official Homicide T-Shirt
-IN STOCK: Official All Night Express
-IN STOCK: Kings of Wrestling Hoodies
-IN STOCK: Kings of Wrestling Skull Caps
-IN STOCK: Kings of Wrestling Baseball Caps
-IN STOCK: YouShoot with Sean Waltman (DVD-R)
-PREORDER: WWE: Top 50 Wrestlers Of All Time (3 Disc Set)
-IN STOCK: WWE John Cena: The Experience (3 Disc Set)
-PREORDER: WWE Bragging Rights 2010 (DVD)
-PREORDER: TNA Twin Pack- Victory Road 2010 & No Surrender 2010 (2 Disc Set)
NOW IN STOCK: TNA Hardcore Justice 2010 (DVD)


----------



## KingCrash

Well at least people now have a reason to buy the Allied Forces dvd. On one hand it's nice to get dvd extras, but it's telling when they need them to sell otherwise mediocre or outright bad shows.


----------



## Caponex75

Yeah......that show is so getting bought.


----------



## SuperDuperDragon

I buy ROH IPPVs and go to as many PWG shows as I can...does that make me at least a little bit less of a cocksucker?


----------



## Emperor DC

SuperDuperDragon said:


> I buy ROH IPPVs and go to as many PWG shows as I can...does that make me at least a little bit less of a cocksucker?


It depends, are you homosexual?


----------



## smitlick

*CZW - Southern Violence*

*1. CZW Wired Title Match*
Drew Gulak vs Rich Swann
*3/4

2. AR Fox vs Facade
**

*3. CZW World Tag Team Title Tournament Qualifier*
Team Macktion vs DJ Hyde & Greg Excellent
*1/4

4. Sabian vs Tyler Veritas
*3/4

*5. CZW World Tag Team Title Tournament Qualifier*
Joe Gacy & Sami Callihan vs The Suicide Kings
**

*6. CZW Junior Heavyweight Title Match*
Ryan Slater vs Adam Cole
**3/4

*7. CZW World Heavyweight Title Anything Goes Match*
Jon Moxley vs Nick Gage vs Drake Younger
***​


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

ROH will never fully carry PWG, just the B shows that nobody wants.


----------



## erikstans07

No DVD purchasing for me this weekend, but I just put in orders for an Old School Survivor Series t-shirt and a Kings of Wrestling t-shirt.


----------



## FITZ

That's a pretty awesome sale that they have at IVP. I very well might end up ordering massive amounts of puro only to go on and watch a very small portion of it.


----------



## Corey

*ROH - New Frontiers*

Jimmy Rave & Fast Eddie vs. Sal Rinauro & El Generico - **3/4

Loc vs. Cheech - *1/2

Homicide vs. Kevin Steen - **1/2
_One of those matches where there was a lot of cool looking moves, but no psychology or anything behind them. They were just there. Impressive showing from Steen early in his career though._

*ROH Tag Team Title Match*
BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs(c) vs. Dunn & Marcos - **3/4

Alex Shelley vs. Roderick Strong - ***1/4
_This was really good in the first several minutes, as they brawled throughout the arena and Roderick was actually getting manhandled, which isn't something you see too often. But then once they took it in the ring it just dragged on for 20 minutes. Finish was kinda meh too._

*Elimination Match*
Davey Andrews vs. Shane Hagadorn vs. The Masked New York Superstar - DUD
_Pointless._

CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Nigel McGuinness & Chad Collyer - **
_Really boring._

*ROH Pure Title Match*
Samoa Joe(c) vs. James Gibson - ***1/2
_Certainly a good competitive match by anyone's standards, but it never really kicked into high gear like you'd expect it to. It was kinda just the same pace all the way through. I've never really been a fan of the Pure Title rules, so I thought the finish was kinda poopy as well._

*ROH World Title Match*
Austin Aries(c) vs. Spanky - ***3/4
_Match of the night for me. Another good competitive match, slightly better than the one before it. I feel like all of Aries title defenses ended the same way, you hit your big move and he kicks out, then he'll kick you in the head a couple times, hit a brainbuster and a 450 and that's it._

*Overall: 6.75/10*
_A pretty average show for the most part. New Frontiers is perfectly fitting as they were in the Buffalo area for the first time and there were a lot of new faces on the show. If you're really worried about seeing the last two matches, I'd probably say just get The Bluegrass Brawl over this, which I haven't even seen._​


----------



## ZackDanielson

superdupersonic said:


> ROH will never fully carry PWG, just the B shows that nobody wants.


You count KurtRusselMania as a B-Show?


----------



## FITZ

ZackDanielson said:


> You count KurtRusselMania as a B-Show?


ROH ran in the same building (or at least city) the night before. It was essentially a joint promotion that weekend for the Wrestle Reunion.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

It's not a must have.


----------



## ZackDanielson

i would consider it a must have. Had some great talent and matches that night. Much better than most PWG shows this year


----------



## KingCrash

Don't know if it was that good. Liger/Generico was very good and Davey/Steen is one of my favorite matches of the year but some of the other stuff you could pass on (like the main.)


----------



## smitlick

*CZW - Tangled Web III*

1. Joe Ettel vs Eric Enders
N/A

*2. CZW World Heavyweight Title Match*
Nick Gage vs Egotistico Fantastico vs Jon Moxley
***

*3. CZW Wired Title Match*
Drew Gulak vs Ryan McBride
*1/2

4. tHURTeen vs Danny Havoc
*3/4

*5. CZW Tag Team Title Tournament Match*
The Best Around vs The Osirian Portal
***1/4
Really surprisingly good.

6. Ruckus vs AR Fox
**

*7. CZW Tag Team Title Tournament Match*
Philly's Most Wanted vs Adam Cole & Tyler Veritas
**3/4

8. Devon Moore vs Drake Younger
**1/4

*9. Ultraviolent Match*
Brain Damage vs Scotty Vortekz
**

*10. Tangled Web Match*
Joe Gacy & Sami Callihan vs DJ Hyde & Greg Excellent
**3/4​


----------



## FITZ

Just out of curiosity do you actually buy these DVDs are do download CZW shows in hopes that you will find a good one?



Evolve 4 Review

*Brodie Lee (1-1) vs. John Moxley (0-1)*

You can tell right off the bat that moving into the Ace Arena was a good idea. The atmosphere and crowd just seemed so much more alive. I really liked this a lot because both played their roles perfectly. Brodie was just a monster that kicked some serious ass and I liked how they had Moxely manage to hang with him just enough so that it wasn’t a squash. I really got the impression that Mox could play a really good face if given the chance. 

They beat the hell out of each other for a few minutes before things got a little too out of hand and chairs were brought into the ring. This lead to a double DQ. Good opener as the crowd really enjoyed the brawl all around ringside and the stiff stuff that they did. I really liked what they did with Moxley after the match as it seems to be going somewhere with Moxley trying to adapt to the Evolve style of wrestling. 
*****


*Chris Dickinson (0-3) vs. Rich Swann (0-0) vs. Ricochet (1-2) vs. Drake Younger (1-0)*

Good mix of talent here, with Swann and Ricochet being great high flyers and 2 hard hitters with Drake and Dickinson. This featured some of the best of Dickinson that I’ve seen so far. He finally seemed to move away from the whole, “I’m just gonna yell a lot” thing he had going and started showing a mean streak. Since he was already badly disliked his new heel persona worked out really well. He was also finally booked to look really, really strong in the match.

The action was fast the whole time and didn’t last very long, which was probably for the best. It wasn’t a total spotfest as the way that booked Dickinson certainly is going to lead somewhere. 
***3/4*
*

Tina San Antonio (0-0) vs. Mercedes Martinez (3-0)*

Is it weird that I get a strange enjoyment out of watching these squashes? Any ways Martinez ran train, if it lasted more than 2 minutes I would be surprised. Best part had to be the post match where Martinez/Kong was announced for the next show. 
***


*Adam Cole (0-1) vs. Johnny Gargano (2-1)
*
Gargano really has been improving. I remember at the early Evolve shows he was getting criticized for not showing enough character during his matches. I can’t say he has that problem any more. He seemed as big of an asshole before and after the match as he did during it. 

This is one of the few matches that I actually liked watching on DVD more than I liked it live. Gargano clearly went into this match thinking that he would go over Cole with ease. He constantly taunted him and didn’t seem to be taking the match seriously at all. Good offense from both guys and the story they told worked. Getting the win as well as the post match gives me the feeling that they have fairly high hopes for Cole. 
*****


Jigsaw and Hallowicked (1-0) vs. Aeroform (1-2)

This was a nice undercard spotfest. Didn’t last long and they just never let up until the end once they picked up the pace. It was fun to watch and they didn’t really botch anything. I also liked how well they transitioned from spot to spot. It had a good flow to it that just seemed like one move progressed right into another. No problems with this and it was good for what it was.
***1/2*


*Arik Cannon (0-1) vs. Sami Callihan (1-0)*

So I imagine before matches that the wrestlers do some planning before their match. The planning for the match most have went something like this. “Hey want to just beat the shit out of each other the whole time?” This was then responded with, “Sure, let’s just beat each other up.” And that’s what they did. It was pretty awesome actually. 
*****


*The Osirian Portal (0-0) vs. Up in Smoke (1-0)*

It ended up being a lot like the previous tag match on the card but I’m going to give this one the slight edge. It was fun and easy to watch and I really liked the way that they flowed from spot to spot. And I was surprised and happy to see that after this match Up in Smoke made a heel turn. It should make things a lot more interesting in the tag division with them claiming to be better than a lot of the Chikara teams.
***3/4*


*Chuck Taylor (2-0) vs. Jimmy Jacobs (3-0)*

Chuck Taylor’s first of 3 great matches this weekend and probably the match that made me get a huge man crush on Chucky T. I think it was the longest match on the card to this point and they did a fantastic job of wrestling at a fast pace. 

I loved some of the spots they had with the unique ringside area. My facial expression on the DVD as Chuck Taylor landed a few feet away from me also brought a smile to my face. It’s good to see that they are treating the Awful Waffle as a true finisher as well. 
****3/4*


*Bobby Fish (0-3) vs. Bryan Danielson (0-0)*

I think they crowd may have doubled in size when Dragon came out, or at least it sounded that way. 

I could spend all this time in my review talking about how great Danielson was. It would be pretty easy to do, the man very well might be the best wrestler in the world and he was on his game for this match. But I want to talk about how Bobby Fish gave the performance of his life. 

A lot of the match was spent with devastating leg work on Fish. The whole match wasn’t focused on Fish’s legs being hurt but he played off it at the perfect times. I found myself thinking that Fish may have won the match if his leg wasn’t hurt so badly. There were 2 points where Fish hit a great looking counter and it looked like he would be able to get some more offense in but his leg would buckle out from under him. 

Hard hitting and I loved the story they had in the ring. In all honesty if they had anyone else in the ring other than Danielson they would have been able to pull off a double switch. Even without that happening the match is right near the top on the best matches of this year and I might venture to say that it was Evolve’s best match so far.
*****1/2*​
Evolve delivers again. They continue to put on at least one great match every show and the way that their cards flow are fantastic. Nothing ever drags on and I never get bored even during some of the weaker matches on the card. I like what they’re doing with the company.


----------



## seabs

*PWG The Curse Of Guerrilla Island*

*Brian Cage-Taylor vs Johnny Yuma*
_***1/2_

*Peter Avalon vs Candice LaRea*
_**1/2_

*Rocky Romero vs Ryan Taylor*
_**3/4_

*Briscoes vs The Cutler Brothers*
_***1/2_

*Chuck Taylor vs Johnny Goodtime*
_***_

*El Generico vs Ricochet*
_****1/2_

*Joey Ryan vs Chris Hero vs Claudio Castagnoli vs Brandon Gatson - PWG World Championship*
_***1/2_

*Overall:*
_Brilliant show, one of the best PWG shows this I thought. Generico/Ricochet is up there with Kings/Guns & Hero/Tozawa as best Indy match this year. So awesome. Title match was really easy to watch but sudden finish hurt it. Nice promos from Hero & Ryan befoe and after the show. The Fighting Taylor Boys are fantastic btw._​


----------



## jawbreaker

Anyone else think night 2 of this year's BOLA was the best indy show of the year by far? If I had to star rate everything, I'd go something like (this is from memory, so it's a bit rough):

Ryan vs. Aries: ***
Castagnoli vs. Strong: ***3/4
Gatson vs. Bonham: ***
Hero vs. Tozawa: ****1/2
Ryan vs. Castagnoli: ***1/2
Hero vs. Gatson: ***1/4
Taylor/Taylor/Taylor vs. Goodtime/Romero/Ricochet: ***1/2
Peligro Abejas! vs. Cutler Brothers: ***1/2
Hero vs. Ryan: ****1/4

And it was PWG, so it flowed really well, the commentary was amazing, and the crowd was super hot.


----------



## smitlick

TaylorFitz said:


> Just out of curiosity do you actually buy these DVDs are do download CZW shows in hopes that you will find a good one?


I have the 2 latest shows released on DVD but i usually just download. CZW usually have 1 or 2 matches that aren't bad but for the majority of the time they just push some awful guys like Excellent.


----------



## FITZ

smitlick said:


> I have the 2 latest shows released on DVD but i usually just download. CZW usually have 1 or 2 matches that aren't bad but for the majority of the time they just push some awful guys like Excellent.


If it makes you feel any better Excellent didn't even wrestle at the most recent CZW show. He came out, made an open challenge, and was told my the owner or whoever runs the company on screen to get out of the ring. He listened.


----------



## KingCrash

*Chikara – The Dark Cibernetico*

Dasher Hatfield vs. Brodie Lee - **1/2

Ophidian vs. Dragon Yuki - *

*Young Lions Cup*
Frightmare vs. Johnny Gargano - ***1/4

Cheech Hernandez vs. Vin Gerard - **3/4

Super Smash Bros. vs. Obariyon & Kodama - ***1/4

*The Torneo Cibernetico - *****
The Bruderschaft des Kreuzes (Pinkie Sanchez, Ares, Claudio Castagnoli, Tim Donst, Tursas, Sara Del Rey, Delirious & Daizee Haze)
vs.
Team Chikara (Mike Quackenbush, Larry Sweeney, Eddie Kingston, UltraMantis Black, Icarus, Jigsaw, STIGMA & Hallowicked)
_Great match under normal circumstances, and if you're a Chikara fans several great callbacks & signature moments._



*PWG – The Curse Of Guerrilla Island*

Johnny Yuma vs. Brian Cage-Taylor - ***

“Pretty” Peter Avalon vs. Candice LeRae - **

Ryan Taylor vs. Rocky Romero - ***1/4

The Briscoes vs. The Cutler Brothers - ***1/2

Chuck Taylor vs. Johnny Goodtime - ***1/4

Ricochet vs. El Generico - ****1/4

*PWG World Title*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chris Hero vs. Brandon Gatson vs. Joey Ryan - ***3/4



*wXw – Broken Rulz X*
*
Round Robin Challenge*
Bryan Danielson vs. Wade Fitzgerald - ***1/4
_Both clearly held back for the opening match_

Thumbtack Jack vs. Tommy End - **1/2

Bernd Föhr vs. Karsten Beck - *

Bad Bones vs. Johnny Moss - **3/4

*Round Robin Challenge*
TJ Perkins vs. Wade Fitzgerald - ***1/2
_Wade was pretty good in his matches, but he was clearly an afterthought to TJP/Danielson._

Carnage vs. Jon Ryan - *

*Farewell Match*
Doug Williams vs. Martin Stone - ***1/2 - ***3/4
_Great choice in picking his former tag title partner for Williams to go out on._

*Round Robin Challenge*
Bryan Danielson vs. TJ Perkins - ****

*wXw Unified World Title*
Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Big Van Walter - ***1/4
The DQ finish hurt this and the resulting brawl was meh.


​


----------



## TheAce

Kingcrash, your "Fighting Taylor Boys" Sig rules. That is all.


----------



## Devildude

*PWG "Seven":*

1. "Pretty" Peter Avalon, Malachi Jackson & Ryan Taylor vs. Brandon Gatson, Johnny Goodtime & Candice LeRae - ****1/4*

2. Brandon Bonham vs. Brian Cage - ****1/2*

3. Chris Sabin vs. Akira Tozawa - *****

4. "The Professional" Scott Lost vs. Scorpio Sky - ****3/4+*

5. "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong - ****1/4*

_Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Championship Title Match_
6. Davey Richards (c) vs. Chris Hero - *****1/2*

_Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Tag Team Championship Title Three-Way Guerrilla Warfare Match_
7. ¡Peligro Abejas! (c) vs. The Cutler Brothers vs. The Young Bucks - *****1/2*

*Ridiculously awesome show with the top 2 delivering in epic style. Hero/Richards was just a straight-up great wrestling match while the Warfare match was just fantastic fun and brutality. Easily one of the best Indy shows of the year. Next up: BOLA '10.*


----------



## CM Skittle

I can't believe so many people are giving Hero vs. Davey and the 3-way Guerilla Warfare match the same rating, I gave one a dud and the other one ****3/4, lol.


----------



## Sephiroth




----------



## SuperDuperSonic




----------



## CM Skittle

Oh my god I'm just saying some people thought they were the same quality but I thought one was WAY better than the other. And by the way superdupersonic I'm pretty sure the point of the ignore feature is to ignore people, not to make posts about them every chance you get, lol.


----------



## Emperor DC

Skittle's allowed to have an opinion, whatever it may be. 

We should only flame people for opinions when it's Raven Ryder or another TNA A-Lister.


----------



## Generation-Now

KingCrash said:


> *wXw – Broken Rulz X*
> *
> Round Robin Challenge*
> Bryan Danielson vs. Wade Fitzgerald - ***1/4
> _Both clearly held back for the opening match_
> 
> Thumbtack Jack vs. Tommy End - **1/2
> 
> Bernd Föhr vs. Karsten Beck - *
> 
> Bad Bones vs. Johnny Moss - **3/4
> 
> *Round Robin Challenge*
> TJ Perkins vs. Wade Fitzgerald - ***1/2
> _Wade was pretty good in his matches, but he was clearly an afterthought to TJP/Danielson._
> 
> Carnage vs. Jon Ryan - *
> 
> *Farewell Match*
> Doug Williams vs. Martin Stone - ***1/2 - ***3/4
> _Great choice in picking his former tag title partner for Williams to go out on._
> 
> *Round Robin Challenge*
> Bryan Danielson vs. TJ Perkins - ****
> 
> *wXw Unified World Title*
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Big Van Walter - ***1/4
> The DQ finish hurt this and the resulting brawl was meh.​


Where can I watch this show?

Is it in the indy media section?


----------



## SHIRLEY

Emperor DC said:


> Skittle's allowed to have an opinion, whatever it may be.
> 
> We should only flame people for opinions when it's Raven Ryder or another TNA A-Lister.


Raven Ryder doesn't even have an opinion. He's just a TNA Cleverbot.


----------



## Emperor DC

Shirley Crabtree said:


> Raven Ryder doesn't even have an opinion. He's just a TNA Cleverbot.


Us two better watch out.

He'll be downloading the 2011 update to his database soon.


----------



## FITZ

CM Skittle said:


> Oh my god I'm just saying some people thought they were the same quality but I thought one was WAY better than the other. And by the way superdupersonic I'm pretty sure the point of the ignore feature is to ignore people, not to make posts about them every chance you get, lol.


I wonder why he chose that post and only that post to show that you're on his ignore list.... It's like he knew what you said. 

And I'm assuming that you weren't a fan of the Guerrilla Warfare match?


----------



## SHIRLEY

Emperor DC said:


> Us two better watch out.
> 
> He'll be downloading the 2011 update to his database soon.


Oh great. Can't wait for his thoughts on Hulk Hogan's inevitable babyface saviour run and Kenny King & Robbie E. being "the best tag team in the world".


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

TaylorFitz said:


> I wonder why he chose that post and only that post to show that you're on his ignore list.... It's like he knew what you said.
> 
> And I'm assuming that you weren't a fan of the Guerrilla Warfare match?


He probably bitched about a match that did a great job of building up drama and called everyone a bunch of ...gots if they dared disagreed with him.


----------



## Corey

*ROH - Buffalo Stampede II*

Delirious vs. Mr. Ernesto Osiris - *1/2

*10 Minute Hunt*
Eddie Edwards vs. Tyson Dux - **1/4

Colt Cabana vs. Shawn Daivari - **

Roderick Strong vs. Pee Wee - **1/2
_I honestly thought Roderick Strong would be wrestling a midget on this show..._

The Kings of Wrestling vs. Up In Smoke - ***
_MOTN, but the nearfalls were pretty overdone. Kings were not gonna lose._

Austin Aries vs. Kenny Omega - **3/4

The Briscoes vs. The All Night Express - **1/2

Tyler Black vs. Steve Corino - ***
_Corino delivered the only real entertainment of the night before the match, and he apparently weighs 327 lbs. hahaha_

*Overall: 5.5/10*
_Easy to see why this was an add-on to DBDHVIII. Crowd was dead. Commentary sucked too, with Shane Hagadorn and whoever that Eric guy is._

*Bonus Match* *- Proving Ground 2009 Night 1*
Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards - ***1/2
_I hated Davey when he was in Sweet n Sour or when he's an arrogant heel overall. He's terrible at it. Gotta love sweeney's attire that night though._​


----------



## Lost10

New Video Wire:


----------



## Legend

Gotta love King's random references in all his promos.


----------



## Tarfu

superdupersonic said:


> He probably bitched about a match that did a great job of building up drama and called everyone a bunch of ...gots if they dared disagreed with him.


How dare you call Skittle a man.


----------



## RIPGuerrero

Does anyone know any stores (NOT online) that sell PWG Sells Out Volume 2? My parents are too paranoid to order things from the internet and I want it for Christmas. I know I bought vol 1 at a best buy not too long after it came but vol 2 isn't on there site, not on F.Y.E's or Fry's either.

If I didn't have to make an account and you know of a site that takes money orders that may work, but I'd perfer a store.


----------



## FITZ

Your parents are morons. 

You won't find it in any physical stores and I honestly can't think of a place that takes money order orders.


----------



## Corey

*ROH - Death Before Dishonor VIII*

Kevin Steen vs. El Generico - ***3/4

Up In Smoke vs. The All Night Express - **3/4

Austin Aries vs. Delirious - **1/2

*2nd Annual Toronto Gauntlet*
Eddie Edwards vs. Tyson Dux vs. Colt Cabana vs. Shawn Daivari vs. Steve Corino vs. Roderick Strong - ***
_Odd booking for the finish._

*Pick 6 Challenge Match*
(2)Christopher Daniels vs. Kenny Omega - ***3/4

*ROH World Tag Team Title Match - No Disqualification*
The Kings of Wrestling(c) vs. The Briscoes ***3/4 - ****
_A wild match that's a lot of fun to watch, but doesn't need to be on any MOTY lists. The blood was pointless and not believable in any way, although I'll say Hero's was pretty cool to watch._

*ROH World Title Match*
Tyler Black(c) vs. Davey Richards - *****

*Overall: 8.75/10*
_Well this isn't the PPV of the decade or one of the best shows ever, at least in my opinion, but it's still a great show. Tyler and Davey's match I have no problem giving the full 5, as I just thought it was pretty fuckin awesome._​


----------



## Mafio'

I just want to see the Tyler Black vs Davey Richards on that DVD.


----------



## sXsCanadianFansXs

TaylorFitz said:


> *You're* parents are *morons*.
> 
> You won't find it in any physical stores and I honestly can't think of a place that takes money order orders.


*sigh*


----------



## Mafio'

Not very correct to say this i think, but it's your story ... WTF SteenErico aren't together anymore ? :'(


----------



## TheAce

> Not very correct to say this i think, but it's your story ... WTF SteenErico aren't together anymore ? :'(


Oh man.....wow...yeah....you better avoid every thread in here and go back to Final Battle last year ASAP.


----------



## SHIRLEY

TheAce said:


> Oh man.....wow...yeah....you better avoid every thread in here and go back to Final Battle last year ASAP.


Yeah, you've got three weeks to watch every ROH show from the past year. Good luck.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

SMART MARK VIDEO SALE~!

Spend $50 or more, save 30% off of the order! Ends Friday, 11/26 at 1:00 PM EST.


----------



## Pablo Escobar

30% off Dragon Gate too.


Anyone one check out a DGUSA Grab Bag? It says 20$ 4 dvds from PWG, FIP, Florida Championship wrestler, and i'd assume Dragon Gate. Just curious what people got out of theres.


----------



## smitlick

superdupersonic said:


> SMART MARK VIDEO SALE~!
> 
> Spend $50 or more, save 30% off of the order! Ends Friday, 11/26 at 1:00 PM EST.


Yep i managed to pick up 

AIW - Absolution V
CZW - Live In Germany
AAW - Massacre on 26th Street
Chikara - The Dark Ciberknetico
Chikara - Terror in the Neighborhood
wXw - Dragon Gate - Open The German Gate


----------



## SHIRLEY

smitlick said:


> wXw - Dragon Gate - Open The German Gate


They should have called that show 'Open the Brandenburg Gate'.


----------



## Bubz

> Not very correct to say this i think, but it's your story ... WTF SteenErico aren't together anymore ? :'(


Holy shit, you literaly have an entire years worth of shows to watch a very short period of time!!! Good luck.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Highspots is pleased to announce the "Black Friday 2010" Sale starting at 12:00 a.m. EST on Friday 11/26/2010 and ending 11:59 p.m. EST on Monday 11/29/2010. We are offering over 100 of our items at prices as low as $1. Whether you are looking to get some great stocking stuffers or the gift to make somebody's Christmas this year, Highspots has you covered. This is also a great deal for fans looking to get a great deal, as many of the items on this sale have never been offered at a discount before. We are offering sales on products from virtually every category including:

Wrestling Gear/Masks - Title Belts - DVD and VHS - Toy Figures

Shirts - Books - Autographed Items - Toys and Jewelry

The sale will only be valid for 4 days, so please make sure to take advantage of this great opportunity!!


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

EVOLVE Complete Set

Black Friday Sale - 25% Off Until 11/30

Now you can get the entire EVOLVE DVD series for one incredible price. For just $10 each, you'll receive EVOLVE 1-5. This means you'll have every must see main event, each breakout match and all the incredible action. Act fast because we can only make this offer until Nov. 30th.

All 5 DVDs for $50


----------



## Groovemachine

Aww man. Was gonna make use of DGUSA's 30% off sale to get Enter the Dragon 2010, but they charge $12 for shipping to the UK. I can't justify spending $26 on one dvd. Lame.


----------



## FITZ

Highspots sale isn't all that impressive looking. I am happy to see that they are offering 5 XPW tapes for $1. Getting closer to my dream of getting paid to buy XPW tapes. The ROH grab bag looks but I'm not sure about the show quality.


----------



## Platt

I'm not really taking advantage of much this BF I picked up Evolve 5 in the sale and will pick up HDNet volume 4 and bragging rights from ROH but thats about it. I bought alot in the 45% sale the other week just incase this one wasn't as good and everything else I need is pre-order so I expect it to vanish for the duration.


----------



## Meteora2004

I'm gonna be ordering a couple DGUSA DVDs tomorrow; between Open the Untouchable Gate and Enter the Dragon 2010, which would you guys recommend as being more of a "must-buy"?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Meteora2004 said:


> I'm gonna be ordering a couple DGUSA DVDs tomorrow; between Open the Untouchable Gate and Enter the Dragon 2010, which would you guys recommend as being more of a "must-buy"?


Open the Historic Gate was probably the best major wrestling show of last year.


----------



## Platt

Just been looking through Higspots stuff for $5 everyone should read this book http://www.highspots.com/product.asp?id=3507&category=723


----------



## musdy

Stupid ass EVOLVE and DGUSA with there high shipping costs.


----------



## KingCrash

Meteora2004 said:


> I'm gonna be ordering a couple DGUSA DVDs tomorrow; between Open the Untouchable Gate and Enter the Dragon 2010, which would you guys recommend as being more of a "must-buy"?


Without having seen Shingo/Danielson I'd go with Open The Untouchable Gate. Shingo/Davey & Doi/Danielson are great and Yoshino/Kid and the main with the Bucks are good. Enter The Dragon 2010 is a good show, but nothing must see (again, I haven't seen Shingo/Danielson yet).


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Platt said:


> Just been looking through Higspots stuff for $5 everyone should read this book http://www.highspots.com/product.asp?id=3507&category=723


I just got that book when I ordered the Dynamite in Japan DVD. I haven't read it yet, though.


----------



## McQueen

I got that book from them a few years ago, Billington is a very bitter but interesting guy. Some funny (in a mean spirited way) stories in there too. Its pretty good I thought, he makes Davey sound like the biggest douche ever which I find hilarious because I alway thought British Bulldog was a sack of shit.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

No Crash, the Young Bucks match from Untouchable 2009 was utter shit.


----------



## FITZ

musdy said:


> Stupid ass EVOLVE and DGUSA with there high shipping costs.


What's really keeping me from ordering from them is that they are pretty much run by the same people but I have to make 2 separate orders and pay the shipping cost twice to get Evolve 5 and Enter the Dragon.

And to anyone thinking of going to the ROH shows in Atlanta, New York, or Louisville the tickets are all $5 off today and ROH says it's the only time they will have any type of mark down. 

Wish I had waited a few more days to order my Mania weekend tickets. It would have saved me $20.


----------



## Meteora2004

TaylorFitz said:


> What's really keeping me from ordering from them is that they are pretty much run by the same people but I have to make 2 separate orders and pay the shipping cost twice to get Evolve 5 and Enter the Dragon.


Gabe said to someone on Facebook that if you order by phone you can save on shipping.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

RING OF HONOR

BLACK FRIDAY SALE

50% OFF SALE
STARTS NOW!

Take advantage of this tremendous offer NOW exclusively at www.ROHWrestling.com.

50% Off all in stock merchandise at the ROH Online Store. No discount code is needed for this special offer. All prices have already been marked down from their original list price. This offer is valid on all DVD's and apparel at www.rohstore.com while supplies last. 

Sale ends Friday, November 26th at 9:00 PM. Shipping costs can not be discounted. Not valid on any previously placed orders. Please note that live event tickets, preorders, gift certificates, and subscription packages are NOT included in this offer.


----------



## smitlick

I hate that as of late any good sales ROH do exclude Preorders. Either way i picked up ROH on HDNet Vol 4 & PWG Curse of Guerrilla Island for $25 Aus.

Also loving the hate again for people against Evolve/DGUSAs shipping prices. I just paid $9.50 US for 2 DVDs to be shipped to Australia yet i couldn't do 1 DVD with either site for $9.50. I've mentioned on his facebook that he needs to merge the stores or stop overcharging on shipping but i don't seem to get a response.


----------



## Meteora2004

Awesome sale, and it's good that there's no minimum amount to order, but I won't buy anything since I got what I wanted in the "Black Friday NOW" sale, and I only spent $2 more than I would have if I'd waited.


----------



## Pablo Escobar

Well i picked up Bluegrass Brawl, Champions Challenge, and ROH on HDNet vol 4.


----------



## erikstans07

My paycheck will be directly deposited into my account at midnight tonight. Here's what I will be ordering this weekend.

EVOLVE 5: Danielson vs. Sawa
ROH on HDnet Vol. 4
Best of Samoa Joe in TNA (Highspots, $5)

Some things I'm debating whether to get or not (depending on money):
PWG 70 30 (Highspots, $5)
PWG Pearl Habra (Highspots, $5)
Sabu in Japan (Highspots, $5)
Bryan Danielson: Rise to Glory

I've seen every match on Rise to Glory, but if anyone knows whether or not the other 3 are worth ordering, I could use the help. Also, is there anything recent from Smart Mark, that isn't Chikara (not that Chikara isn't awesome), that is must-see?


----------



## Emperor DC

Just got paid and with a load of overtime done and dusted, made a pretty big order.

All HDNet volumes, now I can't access them any other way
Manhattan Mayhem
Salvation
Hate: Chapter II
Glory by Honor IX

As part of the sale, got at a pretty brilliant price I thought: £60 including shipping.


----------



## ddog121

Death Before Dishonor VIII, Glory by Honor VIII, Glory by Honor IX, Big Bang, and Supercard of Honor V for $50. Epic win for me.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Damn random items for going missing during sales!

I was gonna splurge out on a KOW hoodie. Now I can't beat my personal best number of items ordered! Half-hearted RAGE!


----------



## FITZ

I would be all over this sale if I still didn't need to buy plane tickets for Wrestlemania. I actually filled my cart with a bunch of DVDs that I would going to order. I signed in to paypal and finally made the smart decision to hit cancel just seconds before I would hit the submit button.


----------



## SHIRLEY

TaylorFitz said:


> I would be all over this sale if I still didn't need to buy plane tickets for Wrestlemania. I actually filled my cart with a bunch of DVDs that I would going to order. I signed in to paypal and finally made the smart decision to hit cancel just seconds before I would hit the submit button.


Shoulda wishlisted them all.


----------



## FITZ

Why? I think I can remember the 5 DVDs that I was going to order.


----------



## Emperor DC

TaylorFitz said:


> Why? I think I can remember the 5 DVDs that I was going to order.


Saves manually having to add them to the cart again.

Must admit, the new store is much better and user interactive.

I splashed out near £100 on wrestling DVD's and the Only Fools & Horses Boxset tonight.

My poor wallet. :sad:


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

I was gonna be all over these online sales, too. Unfortunately, I've been the recent victim of Identity Theft!

So, I don't have a working credit card right now. At the worst possible fucking time of year!!!


----------



## McQueen

You asked for it by insulting Bob Backlund.


----------



## FITZ

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I was gonna be all over these online sales, too. Unfortunately, I've been the recent victim of Identity Theft!
> 
> So, I don't have a working credit card right now. At the worst possible fucking time of year!!!


Just steal someone else's identity and use their credit cards to buy wrestling DVDs with.


----------



## antoniomare007

who insulted God Backlund?!


----------



## McQueen

The guy who got his identity stolen insulted the glorious 94 Bob Backlund title run and Sgt. Slaughter. 

Get him Peruvian Pitbull.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

McQueen said:


> You asked for it by insulting Bob Backlund.


I didn't insult him, I just said his 3 Day Reign as WWF Champion in '94 was shitty.

Plus, all this happened before I "insulted" Mr. Backlund!


----------



## McQueen

Bob Backlund in the creator and overseer of karma.


----------



## musdy

Anything on GBH IX great besides WGTT vs. KOW??


----------



## McQueen

Everything on that show was only okay to me.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

musdy said:


> Anything on GBH IX great besides WGTT vs. KOW??


The progression of Steenorino vs Cabanaico is always great, IMO.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Emperor DC said:


> Must admit, the new store is much better and user interactive.


Yup, that's what I was getting at. Pretty handy to be able to rustle through everything and separate the wheat from the chaff and save it to one side.

Anyway, pleased to have got 18 items for about £125 (inc. P+P). iPPVs aside, I don't think I'll need to buy any more wrestling-related stuff until Black Friday next year. Was looking forward to having a big purple hoody though  .



musdy said:


> Anything on GBH IX great besides WGTT vs. KOW??


Some great moments but no great matches. The Davey interview was, probably, my highlight of the iPPV but it's on youtube anyway.


----------



## antoniomare007

McQueen said:


> Get him *Peruvian *Pitbull.


go fuck yourself McQueen


----------



## Platt

Oops didn't notice till after I placed my order that pre-orders weren't included, probab;y means my order will be cancelled now


----------



## Groovemachine

erikstans07 said:


> Some things I'm debating whether to get or not (depending on money):
> PWG 70 30 (Highspots, $5)
> *PWG Pearl Habra (Highspots, $5)*
> Sabu in Japan (Highspots, $5)
> Bryan Danielson: Rise to Glory
> 
> I've seen every match on Rise to Glory, but if anyone knows whether or not the other 3 are worth ordering, I could use the help.



I really enjoyed Pearl Habra. There's nothing outstanding or particularly must-see, but Romero and Strong have a great 2/3 Falls match, Tornado and Hero go crazy in their No DQ match, and the main event of Low Ki vs Generico definitely delivers. It's a fun show top to bottom, can't go wrong for $5.


----------



## McQueen

antoniomare007 said:


> go fuck yourself McQueen


My Bad dude.


----------



## erikstans07

Just placed orders for

ROH on HDNet Vol 4
Best of Samoa Joe in TNA
PWG Pearl Habra
Evolve 5: Danielson vs. Sawa

And on a non-wrestling related note, I found Kick-Ass on Blu-Ray on amazon for 9.99. Free shipping too.


----------



## jawbreaker

Shirley Crabtree said:


> Some great moments but no great matches. The Davey interview was, probably, my highlight of the iPPV but it's on youtube anyway.


The chain match and its aftermath might be my favorite thing ROH has done all year.


----------



## Meteora2004

From DGUSA, I just ordered:

Two 1st row elevated level tickets for 1/28 in Manhattan
Open the Historic Gate
Open the Freedom Gate
Enter the Dragon 2010

I attended Historic and Freedom Gate, so it'll be nice to finally own the DVDs, and I can't wait to see Dragon/Shingo (the rest of the card and extras don't look too bad, either).


----------



## Burkarl

I just ordered the "Bryan Danielson: Rise To Glory DVD" although i have seen most of the matches on the DVD, i still dont own them, and the matches against Morishima and Nigel are must-have.


----------



## Rickey

Ordered Super Card of Honor V and Death Before Dishonor VIII, can't wait to watch them.


----------



## Platt

Made 3 orders

Order 1
ROH On HDNet Volume 4
WWE Bragging Rights 2010
Richards Shirt
Wolves Shirt
Wolves Skull Cap

Order 2
WWE The Top 50 Superstars Of All Time (3)
ROH Allied Forces (2)

Order 3
WWE Bobby The Brain Heenan (2)


----------



## erikstans07

Platt said:


> Made 3 orders
> 
> Order 1
> ROH On HDNet Volume 4
> WWE Bragging Rights 2010
> Richards Shirt
> Wolves Shirt
> Wolves Skull Cap
> 
> Order 2
> WWE The Top 50 Superstars Of All Time *(3)*
> ROH Allied Forces *(2)*
> 
> Order 3
> WWE Bobby The Brain Heenan *(2)*


Does this mean you ordered multiple copies? If so, why? So you can sell them for more once the sales are over? I don't see any other reason that would be necessary.


----------



## Platt

No it's number of discs in the set.


----------



## EffectRaven

I finally got around to watching Glory by Honor IX and while it may have been disappointing it was still a fun show

*ROH: Glory by Honor IX*

Kenny King vs. Jay Briscoe ****1/4*

Rhett Titus vs. Mark Briscoe ***3/4*

The Embassy vs. Grizzly Redwood and Balls Mahoney ***1/4*

*Double Chain Match:*
Colt Cabana and El Generico vs. Kevin Steen and Steve Corino ******

*ROH Television Championship:*
Eddie Edwards vs. Shawn Daivari ***3/4-****

Austin Aires vs. Christopher Daniels *****

*Dream Tag Team Match:*
Kings of Wrestling vs. Shelton Benjamin and Charlie Haas ******

*ROH World Championship:*
Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong ****1/2*​
Maybe not up to the stand or ROH's other PPV shows but this was still thoroughly enjoyable. The Chain Match and Dream Tag were both awesome and the main event served its purpose. Only real big letdown of the show was Aires vs. Daniels


----------



## musdy

My order:
Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 2
Glory By Honor IX
Ring of Honor on HDNet Vol. 1
Salvation
SHIMMER Vol. 31
SHIMMER Vol. 32


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I've decided to order

from ROH - 
Salvation
Tag Wars 2010
Fade to Black
Glory By Honor IX
TNA Cross the Line Vol. 4
PWG The Curse of Guerrilla Island

highspots -
Best of Bryan Danielson: Becoming the Best in the World
Seven
BOLA 2010

amazon
Beauty & The Beast blu ray (Xmas gift)
Avatar special edition blu ray
How to Train Your Dragon blu ray/DVD

I will be ordering Evolve 3-5 on Tuesday, and the DGUK 2010 shows once they're no longer on preorder. I'm tempted to get District 9 and Inglorious Basterds (along with Pinocchio as an Xmas gift) since they're marked down heavily right now.


----------



## silver kyle

Finally caved and ordered from Dragon Gate USA.

- Open the Historic Gate
- Open the Untouchable Gate
- Open the Global Gate
- Open the Freedom Gate
- Fearless
- Open the Ultimate Gate
- Mercury Rising
- Open the Northern Gate
- Uprising
- Enter the Dragon 2010


----------



## Corey

*ROH - The Future Is Now*

Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Rave - ***
_Really fun opener. Jade Chung's post match stuff is included in the rating._

*New York Street Fight*
Carnage Crew vs. Dunn & Marcos - **1/2
_Always fun to see Dunn & Marcos get thrown around._

*Six Man Mayhem*
BJ Whitmer vs. Jack Evans vs. Izzy vs. Deranged vs. Azrieal vs. Fast Eddie - ***1/4
_Insane action from start to finish._

Homicide vs. James Gibson - ***3/4

CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong - ****1/4
_Chops. Great match and Punk's post match promo has to be one of my favorites. He's better than you._

*ROH Pure Title Match*
Samoa Joe(c) vs. Nigel McGuinness - ***1/2

*Non-Title, Non-Sanctioned*
Austin Aries vs. Low Ki - ***3/4

*Overall: 8.25/10*
_Great stuff all the way through. Definitely recommended._​


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

http://myemail.constantcontact.com/...-Here.html?soid=1103872774606&aid=OVUjbkSzL5U


----------



## musdy

US only


----------



## erikstans07

I ordered Evolve 5 yesterday, but I didn't know where to enter the "Ricochet" code for the discount on shipping. There's no special instruction thing. You go straight from your cart to submitting the order. There's a spot for discount codes, but it didn't work in there.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Email Gabe about it. There are plenty of ways to contact him.


----------



## Merc_With_A_Mouth

I am trying to find the King of Europe 2007 cup on DVD but I cannot seem to find it anywhere. Does anyone know where I can acquire it? (Besides downloading obviously)


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Is that 16 Carat Gold 2007?


----------



## S-Mac

I dont think it is


----------



## smitlick

Nope it was held in england i believe and ask platt. He has it so he'd know where to buy it.


----------



## Platt

The only place I know of that sold it was a-merchandise here in the UK but they no longer have it in stock. A guy I know has copies for sale on ebay so you could get it from him http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/King-Europe-C...t=UK_CDsDVDs_DVDs_DVDs_GL&hash=item4aa03905da


----------



## KingCrash

*Chikara - Terror In The Neighborhood*


The Olsen Twins (Jimmy & Colin) vs. The Unstable (Vin Gerard & STIGMA) - **

Dragon Yuki vs. Soldier Ant - DUD

Super Smash Brothers vs. Sara Del Ray & Daizee Haze - ***

F.I.S.T. (Icarus & Johnny Gargano) vs. Incoherence (Hallowicked & Frightmare) - ***1/4

Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw vs. The BDK (Tursas & Pinkie Sanchez) - **1/4

Grizzly Redwood vs. Dasher Hatfield - *

Eddie Kingston vs. Tim Donst - ***
*
Campeonatos de Parejas*
Osirian Portal vs. Ares & Claudio Castagnoli - ***1/4
​


----------



## Platt

Well ROH have told me they're cancelling one of my order which sucks if they leave stuff on the site avaiable to order it's their own fault when someone does. Hopefully the other one sneaks through ok.


----------



## KingCrash

If they left whatever they wanted off on the site they should put the order through, not your fault their webguys are slow.

And did they raise the price of some of the older shows? I was going to pick up a couple of 05 dvds for a friend and I thought they were supposed to be $10 normally.


----------



## Platt

They had removed it off the main store it seems but since I knew I was going to be in a rush to order before going to work I'd put everything I was going to buy onto my wishlist. I ordered off their first thing friday without even going into the main store or reading the sale news item since everything was already marked down by 50% including the pre-order things that I ordered and have now been cancelled. Kind of annoying really as I now have this money tied up till they refund me when I could of spent it elsewhere on other BF deals.

Infact they're still in my wishlist now and reduced by 40%, if they don't want people buying them they should either have a way to hide them from wishlists as well as from the store or leave them on the store but with no discount like they have for the subscription packages.

Older shows were $15 I believe until the new store came about when they were all put back up to $20. There should be a $10 sale soon I would expect.


----------



## Rated Y2J

I took advantage of Black Friday and ordered 5 DVD's the other day:
ROH on HDNet Vol 1
ROH on HDNet Vol 3
ROH on HDNet Vol 4
ROH: Fade To Black
ROH: Glory By Honor IX

I haven't watched much ROH this year, but now i'm finally getting some money in again i'm going to have to keep up with it a lot more. Same with PWG also.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

ROH is having a 40% off sale right now, plus this:

If you type the word "bonus" in, you get an additional 10% off the reduced price today. So that works out at around a 46% saving.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Platt said:


> Infact they're still in my wishlist now and reduced by 40%, if they don't want people buying them they should either have a way to hide them from wishlists as well as from the store or leave them on the store but with no discount like they have for the subscription packages.


Weird. Stuff that disappeared from the store disappeared from my wishlist too.

:hmm:


----------



## musdy

DDT4 2010
DIO!
Titannica
As the Worm Turns

$7.50 each on Highspots.


----------



## Meteora2004

Nice, thinking about placing an order now. Which show out of those four would you guys say is the best?

Also, both nights of Proving Ground 2009 are on sale for $5 each; is either show worth picking up?


----------



## ddog121

As The Worm Turns is the best of the four. For $5 each both shows are worth getting but Night 1 is better than Night 2.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong is better than any match on As the Worm Turns.


----------



## McQueen

musdy said:


> DDT4 2010
> DIO!
> Titannica
> As the Worm Turns
> 
> $7.50 each on Highspots.


Ahhhhh might have to order.


----------



## FITZ

I think I might have to pick up a PWG DVD or two. As The Worm Turns for sure and I think I would take DDT as my second choice. I really do want to save money for Mania weekend but I can't ignore $7.50 for new PWG shows.

And I thought Highspots did media mail for small orders. Kind of annoying that the only option is priority to mail for $5 when they can send it out media mail for less than $3.


----------



## Rickey

musdy said:


> DDT4 2010
> DIO!
> Titannica
> As the Worm Turns
> 
> $7.50 each on Highspots.


Thanks, just grabbed As the Worm Turns along with Titanica.










That's it for a while though, >_>


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Davey vs. Strong at Titannica is a must for MOTYC discussions.


----------



## FITZ

superdupersonic said:


> Davey vs. Strong at Titannica is a must for MOTYC discussions.


I'm sure it's awesome but I feel like I've seen them wrestle each other a million times already.


----------



## silver kyle

Just ordered those 4 PWG DVD's, as well as Seven, Battle of Los Angeles 2010 Night 1 and Night 2. Already ordered Kurt Russel Reunion as well as The Curse of Guerrilla Island from ROH earlier this month, so December will be my official catching up on PWG and DGUSA.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

TaylorFitz said:


> I'm sure it's awesome but I feel like I've seen them wrestle each other a million times already.


It's their best match.


----------



## jawbreaker

TaylorFitz said:


> I'm sure it's awesome but I feel like I've seen them wrestle each other a million times already.


Honestly, it might be their best. I went into it kinda just being like "oh, it's Davey vs. Roderick, it'll be some solid stuff with a bit of overkill in the finish and it'll be okay but I won't love it because I've seen it a million times already," and then I absolutely fucking loved it. It was one of those matches that restores my faith in wrestling.


----------



## McQueen

Damn Highspots doesn't have BOLA.


----------



## KingCrash

I thought their match from Bitter Friends Stiffer Enemies 2 was almost as good, just needed a little more time and a definitive finish.

EDIT: Which BOLA, because 2010 is on the front page.


----------



## FITZ

KingCrash said:


> I thought their match from Bitter Friends Stiffer Enemies 2 was almost as good, just needed a little more time and a definitive finish.
> 
> EDIT: Which BOLA, because 2010 is on the front page.


I loved that match. Since they went to a draw the crazy overkill spots that they did all worked. Both guys just ended up looking like badasses when the match ended. That is until Roderick wouldn't go 5 more minutes.

Fuck it. I'm ordering all the $7.50 DVDs. I can't resist 4 PWG shows from this year for less than $40 plus shipping.


----------



## silver kyle

TaylorFitz said:


> Fuck it. I'm ordering all the $7.50 DVDs. I can't resist 4 PWG shows from this year for less than $40 plus shipping.


Ha I know what you mean man. I've been ordering way too much, but these Black Friday deals this weekend have been insane. 

I would have bought all of those DVDs at some point down the road anyway, so I might as well get them while they're on sale.


----------



## Rated Y2J

Also just ordered Seven and As The Worm Turns, along with Shimmer Vol 28 and 32. Can't wait to see them all, along with the ROH DVD's I ordered a few days ago.


----------



## musdy

PWG:
Seven
DDT4 2010

Evolve 1-5

DGUSA:
Open The Historic Gate
Open The Northern Gate
Enter The Dragon

I'm dead.


----------



## -Mystery-

Just gonna go ahead and ask if anyone would be interested in taking my FIP collection off my hands? I'm missing like 4 DVDs (not including the shows Highspots released). So yeah, if interested PM me or something with an offer.


----------



## silver kyle

*ROH Pick Your Poison - 04/23/2010 (7.0/10)*

Metal Master vs. Sami Callihan **1/4

Necro Butcher & Rasche Brown vs. Erick Stevens & Shawn Daivari *

*Pick 6 Series Match*
Chris Hero vs. Petey Williams ***1/4

American Wolves vs. Dark City Fight Club ***1/2

Austin Aries & Rhett Titus vs. The House of Truth ***1/4

*Pick Your Poison Match*
Roderick Strong vs. El Generico ***3/4

*Pick Your Poison Match*
The Briscoe Brothers vs. Kevin Steen & Steve Corino ***1/2

*ROH World Title Match*
Tyler Black vs. Kenny King ***3/4​


----------



## will94

ROH has finally put Final Battle 2009 back up for sale, says it will be released again on Dec. 13.


----------



## FITZ

will94 said:


> ROH has finally put Final Battle 2009 back up for sale, says it will be released again on Dec. 13.


Maybe I should pick it up at Final Battle. That way I can relieve the Christmas Miracle that was Teddy Hart showing up.


----------



## smitlick

*Ring of Honor on HDNet Volume 3*

1. Davey Richards vs El Generico
***1/4

2. Nigel McGuiness vs Tyler Black
***1/2-***3/4

3. Roderick Strong vs Austin Aries
****

4. Rhett Titus & Kenny King vs The Briscoe Brothers
***

5. Jerry Lynn vs Tyler Black
***1/2

6. The Dark City Fight Club vs The Young Bucks
**3/4

7. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs The Briscoe Brothers
***1/4

8. Chris Hero & The American Wolves vs Bryan Danielson, KENTA & Roderick Strong
***1/2-***3/4

9. Kenny King vs Jerry Lynn
**3/4

*10. ROH World Title Match*
Bryan Danielson vs Austin Aries
***3/4

11. Chris Hero vs KENTA
***3/4-****​


----------



## SHIRLEY

will94 said:


> ROH has finally put Final Battle 2009 back up for sale, says it will be released again on Dec. 13.


They did that with last year's GBH, around GBHIX time. It's good thinking.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

FB09, while being a shitty show, is a bit of a necessity for those who want to see the beginning of Steen vs. Generico.


----------



## Emperor DC

My EIGHT DVD's came, just 4 days after ordering them. 

That now makes it more than a dozen I need to watch.

That's my days off over the Christmas holiday sorted then.


----------



## smitlick

*CZW - Down With The Sickness 2010*

1. Greg Excellent & Johnny Calzone vs NI4NI
*
Excellent may be one of the worst wrestlers i've ever seen

2. Chuck Taylor vs Sami Callihan vs Johnny Gargano vs Joker
***
Taylor & Gargano as a tag team in ROH would be fantastic.

*3. CZW World Tag Team Title Tournament*
Irish Drive-By vs Team Macktion
**1/4

*4. CZW World Tag Team Title Tournament*
Joe Gacy & Ryan Slater vs Cheech & Cloudy
*

*5. Aerial Assault Ladder Match*
AR Fox vs Ruckus vs Facade vs Alex Colon vs tHURTeen vs Ricochet
**1/2
The finish may be the most ridiculous finish to a ladder match ever.

*6. CZW Junior Heavyweight Title Match*
Adam Cole vs Sabian
**1/2

*7. CZW Wired Title Match*
Drew Gulak vs Nick Gage
*

8. Drake Younger vs MASADA
**1/2

*9. CZW World Heavyweight Title Match*
Jon Moxley vs Scotty Vortekz
**1/2​


----------



## NigelFan

smitlick said:


> *CZW - Down With The Sickness 2010*
> 
> 1. Greg Excellent & Johnny Calzone vs NI4NI
> *
> Excellent may be one of the worst wrestlers i've ever seen
> 
> 2. Chuck Taylor vs Sami Callihan vs Johnny Gargano vs Joker
> ***
> Taylor & Gargano as a tag team in ROH would be fantastic.
> 
> *3. CZW World Tag Team Title Tournament*
> Irish Drive-By vs Team Macktion
> **1/4
> 
> *4. CZW World Tag Team Title Tournament*
> Joe Gacy & Ryan Slater vs Cheech & Cloudy
> *
> 
> *5. Aerial Assault Ladder Match*
> AR Fox vs Ruckus vs Facade vs Alex Colon vs tHURTeen vs Ricochet
> **1/2
> The finish may be the most ridiculous finish to a ladder match ever.
> 
> *6. CZW Junior Heavyweight Title Match*
> Adam Cole vs Sabian
> **1/2
> 
> *7. CZW Wired Title Match*
> Drew Gulak vs Nick Gage
> *
> 
> 8. Drake Younger vs MASADA
> **1/2
> 
> *9. CZW World Heavyweight Title Match*
> Jon Moxley vs Scotty Vortekz
> **1/2​


I would like to get out the DVD when you do them for download.


----------



## smitlick

What?


----------



## FITZ

smitlick said:


> What?


It's not just you that post didn't make any sense.


----------



## Dug2356

I Think hes trying to say he wants to either watch them on dvd or download them


----------



## Bubz

Whenever i see a CZW review the matches never really go above **1/2...Are they still enjoyable as a show? I seriously havn't watched CZW for years and years.


----------



## smitlick

bubz123 said:


> Whenever i see a CZW review the matches never really go above **1/2...Are they still enjoyable as a show? I seriously havn't watched CZW for years and years.


They sometimes have some *** matches but most of the time its pretty average. They do use some decent younger guys though like Cole but they then ruin it by using guys like Callihan, Moxley, Excellent & AR Fox.


----------



## Rickey

This is the first time I've ever received dvds from highspots.com where the case was damaged, it's not so bad but I hope it doesn't happen in the future. Looked liked someone put one of their knuckles through my Titannica dvd. Discs were in good shape, no scratches...so no harm no foul right. I guess...
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
PWG As The Worm Turns *

1. Johnny Goodtime & Jerome "LTP" Robinson vs Malachi Jackson & Ryan Taylor-*3/5*

2. Brandon Gatson vs Scott Lost-*3/5*
-lol at Scott yelling "KOBE!" during his flying elbow-

3. Chris Sabin vs Roderick Strong-*3.75/5*

4. The Cutler Brothers & Christina Von Eerie vs Brandon Bonham, Joey Ryan & Candice LeRae-*3/5*

5. Chris Hero vs Alex Shelley-*3.75/5*

6. PWG World Tag Team Title Match
The Young Bucks vs El Generico and Chuck Taylor-*4/5*

7. PWG World Title Match
Kenny Omega vs Davey Richards-*4.25/5*

Good show from PWG, once again. I believe it's still $7.50 on highspots good deal for a good show. Hope your cover is in better shape than mine,


----------



## Sephiroth

Hey guys, I'm back bitches .

I'm glad to see a lot of people still posting here. I remember when Smitlick made his first post. Era of Honor Begins . 

BTW, is Klebold a troll? I can't tell...


----------



## KingCrash

Well he hangs out mostly in the TNA section and defends whatever garbage they throw up without fail.


----------



## FITZ

My Highspots order arrived today. I think I made the order Sunday or Saturday night (not that it makes any difference when they actually ship out since couldn't have done it until Monday anyway). 

Plan on watching As The Worm Turns soon.


----------



## EffectRaven

*ROH: The Big Bang!*

Zack Salvation vs. Phil Shatter ***1/4*

Kenny King vs. Davey Richards ****3/4*

*Butcher's Rules*
Necro Butcher vs. Erick Stevens ***1/2*

Cassandro El Exotico vs. Rhett Titus ***3/4*

Steve Corino and Kevin Steen vs. Colt Cabana and El Generico *****

*World Tag Team Title Match*

The Briscoes vs. Kings of Wrestling *****1/2*

*World Title Match*
Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aires *****1/2*​
Thoughts: There was a lot of painfully average of this show but the good stuff really made this PPV one to see especially the two main events. The Tag Title match was an absolute war, a pure wrestling clinic. And the World Title match had amazing action and fantastic booking. Both matches pushing the ****3/4 mark in my opinion. I'd say do yourself a favor and check this show out if you haven't already. There's nothing like seeing Rhett Titus hump a drag queen


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

What fantastic booking was in the main event? Planting the seeds of dissension for a match that never happened, despite ROH having five months to get it done?


----------



## smitlick

Sephiroth said:


> Hey guys, I'm back bitches .
> 
> I'm glad to see a lot of people still posting here. I remember when Smitlick made his first post. Era of Honor Begins .
> 
> BTW, is Klebold a troll? I can't tell...


That wasn't my first post. I had actually signed up in 2006 but never became an active poster until 2008 as i had lost interest in another forum i posted at frequently due to the complete lack of members and i refound this place and the whole indy area is now where i post regularly. Sort of around the same time i lost interest in the WWE and focused more on the Indy scene and alternatives.


----------



## jawbreaker

Sephiroth said:


> Hey guys, I'm back bitches .
> 
> I'm glad to see a lot of people still posting here. I remember when Smitlick made his first post. Era of Honor Begins .
> 
> BTW, is Klebold a troll? I can't tell...


He's either a troll or really, really stupid. Either way, not worth responding to.


----------



## musdy

PWG's 5 FOR $40 SALE BITCHES!!!

http://www.prowrestlingguerrilla.com/merch/winter_2010.html

No BOLA 2010 or Curse of Guerrilla Island though.


----------



## will94

> Alright, here's the deal: It's cold in Los Angeles. Like really cold. Temperatures have been dipping into the 40° range almost nightly (Fahrenheit, not Celsius. That's like -140°C, or something). A couple years ago we invested in a 35,000 square foot warehouse to store all of our merchandise in, and sure, we only use approximately 20 square feet of the actual space, but we've got room to grow.
> 
> The point is, it's really expensive to heat 35,000 square feet. Like really expensive. And the thermostat doesn't have a timer on it, so it's not like we can set it to turn on an hour before we come in in the mornings; we have to leave the heat on all the time (What's that? Turn it on after we come in? We are not animals, dear sir).
> 
> What's even worse, sometimes it gets really hot around mid-day, and we have to turn the heat off, and the air conditioning on. It's ridiculous! And ridiculously expensive. That's where you guys come in:
> 
> We need to keep this building at a comfortable 72° all winter long, even the 34,980 square feet we don't use. To do that, we need to sell some DVDs. What better way to sell some DVDs than to have a crazy sale? Sure, you could argue that the "better way" is to put on totally awesome shows non-stop, but WE'RE ALREADY DOING THAT. So now you have even more incentive to pick up some DVDs: totally awesome shows at a totally awesome price!
> 
> All you need to do is select any 5 Pro Wrestling Guerrilla DVDs from the list below, select your shipping option, specify which 5 DVDs you want in the Add Special Instructions to the Seller field, and submit your order! Use the 5 for $40 Deal as many time as you'd like, the only restrictions are that the deal is limited to the titles listed below, and it cannot be combined with any other deals or special offers.


http://prowrestlingguerrilla.com/merch/winter_2010.html

Wooohoo! Time to stock up


----------



## EffectRaven

superdupersonic said:


> What fantastic booking was in the main event? Planting the seeds of dissension for a match that never happened, despite ROH having five months to get it done?


I loved the way Aires played his role in the match and Roderick going all out only to be the first eliminated. I may be in the minority but I enjoyed the way they built Roddy's heel turn even if they did stick him with Truth Martini


----------



## musdy

Your post looks better will.


----------



## will94

musdy said:


> Your post looks better will.


Totally missed your post, sorry man. Either way, cheap PWG DVDs. My wallet is screaming "no more" after Black Friday and everything else right now lol.


----------



## smitlick

If they'd put up last week i might have picked some stuff up and finally paid the $5 i owe them but they sadly miss out on my money.


----------



## Lost10

WOO! I was waiting for this sale. I will pick One Hundred from the 2009-2010 shows because it's the only one I miss, so basically I want you guys to tell me which are the best 5-6 shows from years 2004-2008 (except BOLA O8).


----------



## KingCrash

Four off the top of my head are Giant-Sized Annual #4, Life During Wartime, BOLA 07 Night 3 & All Star Weekend V Night 1.


----------



## Emperor DC

I've got too many DVD's to count that I still need to watch. Made a start on Jericho's DVD though. Loving it thus far. I forgot just how fucking amazing Jericho in WCW was and how much of a chance that angle with Goldberg was to cement his place at the top of the card.


----------



## Rickey

*PWG Titannica*
Brandon Bonham vs. Malachi "CK" Jackson - 2/5
Brandon Gatson vs. Ryan Taylor - 3.25/5
The Cutler Brothers vs. Johnny Goodtime & Jerome "LTP" Robinson - 3.25/5
El Generico vs. Paul London - 3/5
Joey Ryan vs. Christina Von Eerie - 2.75/5
PWG World Title - Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong - 4.25/5
PWG World Tag Title Match-The Young Bucks vs. The Briscoes - 4/5

Another good show.


----------



## Rickey

Lost10 said:


> WOO! I was waiting for this sale. I will pick One Hundred from the 2009-2010 shows because it's the only one I miss, so basically I want you guys to tell me which are the best 5-6 shows from years 2004-2008 (except BOLA O8).


Giant Sized Annual #4
Based on a True Story

Haven't seen any of the ASWs or the BOLAs.


----------



## FITZ

Giant Sized Annual #4 might have the best series of 3 matches that I can remember in a long time. It wasn't that any single individual match was a classic but the story that all three of them told was just amazing.


----------



## Tarfu

TaylorFitz said:


> Giant Sized Annual #4 might have the best series of 3 matches that I can remember in a long time. It wasn't that any single individual match was a classic but the story that all three of them told was just amazing.


Now that you've mentioned it, I might just have to pop in the DVD and watch that Danielson/Generico match again tonight. Must be at least the fifth time.


----------



## FITZ

Tarfu said:


> Now that you've mentioned it, I might just have to pop in the DVD and watch that Danielson/Generico match again tonight. Must be at least the fifth time.


I have a few matches that I just seem to watch over and over. Steen/Pac from PWG is one that comes to mind, I just always find myself watching it whenever I'm in the mood to watch a match or two.


----------



## Emperor DC

http://www.rohwrestling.com/finalbattle/

Loving the look of it. Looks better than the ROH site itself imo.


----------



## KingCrash

TaylorFitz said:


> I have a few matches that I just seem to watch over and over. Steen/Pac from PWG is one that comes to mind, I just always find myself watching it whenever I'm in the mood to watch a match or two.


Two that I watch repeatedly from PWG are Low Ki/Danielson from ASW 6 Night 1 and for some reason Steen/Davey from Kurt Russellmania. Steen's shtick, Davey cracking a smile and then a good match on top makes it an easy watch.


----------



## FITZ

Emperor DC said:


> http://www.rohwrestling.com/finalbattle/
> 
> Loving the look of it. Looks better than the ROH site itself imo.


After seeing that site they up they better have Steen/Generico main event. It's the biggest and best feud this year and this is clearly the feud ender. There isn't a match on the card that I'm looking forward to more and I don't see how they could ever expect anyone to follow it. Is it just me or is it a little scary how good that card looks?

I've only seen Steen/Davey from Kurt Russelmania once but it was a really entertaining match.


----------



## Lost10

OK, so I will buy Based On A True Story, Life During Wartime, BOLA 07 Night 3, All Star Weekend V Night 1 & One Hundred. I didn't pick Giant Size Annual 4 because I have seen most of its matches before on the Sells Out DVD Set. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## FITZ

Lost10 said:


> OK, so I will buy Based On A True Story, Life During Wartime, BOLA 07 Night 3, All Star Weekend V Night 1 & One Hundred. I didn't pick Giant Size Annual 4 because I have seen most of its matches before on the Sells Out DVD Set. Thanks for the suggestions.


Can't blame you on that. I don't actually own Giant Size Annual. I just have both Sells Out so I watch the Necro/Danielson, The Tag Title Match, and then Generico/Danielson. The rest of the card looked pretty good but I can't possibly justify spending money on the DVD when I've seen the 3 top matches on the card and I have them all in DVD quality.


----------



## Emperor DC

TaylorFitz said:


> After seeing that site they up they better have Steen/Generico main event. It's the biggest and best feud this year and this is clearly the feud ender. There isn't a match on the card that I'm looking forward to more and I don't see how they could ever expect anyone to follow it. Is it just me or is it a little scary how good that card looks?
> 
> I've only seen Steen/Davey from Kurt Russelmania once but it was a really entertaining match.


Plymouth looks amazing too.

The potential for the weekend as a whole is staggering.


----------



## Tarfu

KingCrash said:


> *Two that I watch repeatedly from PWG are Low Ki/Danielson from ASW 6 Night 1* and for some reason Steen/Davey from Kurt Russellmania. Steen's shtick, Davey cracking a smile and then a good match on top makes it an easy watch.


Is it true ASW 6 is in letterbox widescreen format? I've wanted to get these shows for a while now but that's the one turn-off I've always had with the thought. The picture usually gets pretty shitty when zoomed in, and that's pretty much the only tolerable option with a 16:9 tv.


----------



## KingCrash

Yup, both nights of ASW 6 are in widescreen format.

Oh and Erick Stevens - WTF?


----------



## KingKicks

What in the fuck did I just see...


----------



## SuperDuperDragon

Stevens has negative ass and he looks like a bobblehead.


----------



## Tarfu

KingCrash said:


> Yup, both nights of ASW 6 are in widescreen format.
> 
> Oh and Erick Stevens - WTF?


Only I've been wondering if it's actual anamorphic widescreen or 4:3 letterbox, since there's been talk about both.

Bodybuilding in general can be pretty sickening, and Stevens definitely isn't helping here. No more choo-choo train then I guess.


----------



## Emperor DC

Benjo™ said:


> What in the fuck did I just see...


cosign.


----------



## antoniomare007

i heard roderick in an interview saying that Stevens was working out and shit but I didn't think he had become a bodybuilding freak, god damn.


----------



## seabs

*Those pics have gotta be fake .... surely?*


----------



## Cleavage

I hope those pixs are fake.


----------



## Devildude

Bobble-head is absolutely the right description, goddamn that's freaky as hell.

Even more reason for Stevens never to step into a ROH ring ever again.


----------



## FITZ

Emperor DC said:


> Plymouth looks amazing too.
> 
> The potential for the weekend as a whole is staggering.


Plymouth has me really interested in the undercard and I know that the main events will be good. I mean Wolves/KOW is going to be incredible and I think Strong/Omega as well as TJP/O'Reilly will be good. It's the matches like Cole/King and Ridge/Daniels that have me interested. I want to see if ROH really does have some solid young guys that are on their way up. 

The Four-Way match is going to have a ton of talent in it as well. You still have the Briscoes, Steen, Generico, Corino, Cabana, Titus, and I would imagine Homicide still to be used. I would really like if they put Steen and Generico in the four with Corino and someone else but they still have the no contact rule in effect. It could make for a really interesting match.


----------



## Mark.

I've looked up what Stevens is doing and he's part of a training scheme called Team Viggity that includes Bryan Danielson, Roderick Strong, Matt Sydal, Nigel McGuinness, Tyson Kidd, Maryse, Kenny King, Austin Aries, Delirious and Daizee Haze.


----------



## silver kyle

It looks like Stevens skin has aged 50 years...


----------



## KingCrash

Playing the part of Erick Stevens tonight will be Ben Stiller. Also getting a kind of Paul London "I've lost my fucking mind" vibe from it. See ROH, this is what happens when you're a part of an Embassy feud.


----------



## -Mystery-

I remember when I was the biggest Stevens mark around.


----------



## McQueen

I think I was. Really enjoyed that guys work.

I wouldn't say he looks really bad but his head looks gigantic now on that leaner frame.


----------



## jawbreaker

Everyone used to be a Stevens mark. Dude was awesome.


----------



## McQueen

The Redefined match against Strong is still one of the better Indy matches i've ever seen. Probably top 5 not involving Danielson (and that makes me sound like a huge mark).


----------



## -Mystery-

Anybody got a list of OOP ROH DVDs? Trying to see if I have any so I can put them on eBay.


----------



## Caligula

McQueen said:


> The Redefined match against Strong is still one of the better Indy matches i've ever seen. Probably top 5 not involving Danielson (and that makes me sound like a huge mark).


that was actually a great match


----------



## Sephiroth

I'm pretty sure everyone and their grandma from OW gave it **** 1/2. I know I did.


----------



## -Mystery-

I think I had it at ****3/4 at some point.


----------



## Caponex75

I actually gave it the Five. I thought it was the best match 2008 had to offer.


----------



## Caligula

its good but give me a break


----------



## Corey

*ROH - Death Before Dishonor V: Night 2*

*Falls Count Anywhere*
Mark Briscoe vs. El Generico - ***

Jack Evans vs. Deranged - *3/4

Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chris Hero & Jigsaw - ***

*SHIMMER Title Match*
Sara Del Ray(c) vs. Lacey - **1/2

Bryan Danielson vs. Mike Quackenbush - ***3/4

*Lights Out Match*
Kevin Steen vs. Jay Briscoe - ***3/4
_Really enjoyed this. 10 count element added interest_

*ROH World Title Match*
Takeshi Morishima(c) vs. Brent Albright - ****

*Philly Street Fight *
The Resilience (Austin Aries, Erick Stevens, Matt Cross) & Delirious vs. No Remorse Corps (Roderick Strong, Davey Richards, Rocky Romero) & Matt Sydal - ****1/2
_Lost track of how many times I rewound and rewatched spots. Insane_

*Overall: 8.5/10*


*ROH - A New Level*

*FIP World Heavyweight Title Match*
Roderick Strong(c) vs. Erick Stevens vs. Go Shiozaki - ***1/2
_The most action you'll ever see packed into 6 minutes, hands down._

Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Davey Richards & Rocky Romero - ***3/4

*Tag Team Scramble Match*
Chris Hero & Brent Albright vs. Delirous & Pelle Primeau vs. Jack Evans & Jigsaw - **3/4
_Tons of fun, and the aftermatch was awesome._

Bryan Danielson vs. Naomichi Marufuji - ****1/2

Takeshi Morishima vs. Necro Butcher - **1/2
_Pretty disappointing._

*ROH World Tag Team Title Match - No DQ*
Austin Aries & Jay Briscoe(c) vs. Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs - ***1/2

*ROH World Title Match*
Nigel McGuinness(c) vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***3/4
_Claudio's tights looked like shit, literally._

*Overall: 8.25/10*


*ROH - Glory By Honor VII*

Jerry Lynn vs. Kenny King - **3/4

*NWA World Heavyweight Title Match*
Brent Albright(c) vs. Adam Pearce - ***1/2
_This makes me really wanna see their DBDHVI match._

*FIP World Heavyweight Title Match*
Go Shiozaki(c) vs. Kevin Steen - ***1/4
_No selling._

*GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title Match*
Bryan Danielson(c) vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima - ****1/2

Erick Stevens vs. Rhett Titus - **

Roderick Strong, Jigsaw, & Ruckus vs. Chris Hero, Eddie Edwards, & Shane Hagadorn - ***

Kensuke Sasaki vs. Claudio Castagnoli - **3/4
_I almost forgot this was on the show, nothing too great._

*ROH World Title Match*
Nigel McGuinness(c) vs. El Generico ***1/4 - ***1/2
_I got annoyed with Generico kicking out of everything possible._

*Steel Cage Warfare *
Austin Aries & The Briscoes vs. Tyler Black, Jimmy Jacobs, & Delirious vs. Necro Butcher ***1/4 - ***1/2
_Really nothing significant came out of this match besides what happened with Daizee. Finish was really random as well. Could've been much better_

*Overall: 7.75/10*​


----------



## smitlick

-Mystery- said:


> Anybody got a list of OOP ROH DVDs? Trying to see if I have any so I can put them on eBay.


Just put a list together

ROH OOP DVDs

2002
The Era of Honor Begins
Round Robin Challenge
Night of Appreciation
Road To The Title
Crowning A Champion
Honor Invades Boston
Scramble Madness

2003
Revenge on the Prophecy
One Year Anniversary Show
The Epic Encounter
Do Or Die
Wrath of the Racket
Beating The Odds
Glory By Honor 2
Tradition Continues
Empire State Showdown
Main Event Spectacles
The Conclusion
War of the Wire

2004
The Battle Lines Are Drawn
The Last Stand
Second Anniversary Show
At Our Best
Reborn Stage 2
The Round Robin Challenge III
Generation Next
World Title Classic
Survival of the Fittest
Reborn Completion
Death Before Dishonor II Part 1
Death Before Dishonor II Part 2
Testing The Limit
Scramble Cage Melee
The Midnight Express Reunion
Gold
Joe vs Punk II
Weekend of Thunder Night 2
All Star Extravaganza II
Final Battle 2004

2005
Third Anniversary Celebration Pt 1
Third Anniversary Celebration Pt 2
Third Anniversary Celebration Pt 3
Final Showdown
New Frontiers
Death Before Dishonor III
Sign of Dishonor
Escape From New York
Fate of an Angel
The Homecoming
Night of the Grudges II
Dragon Gate Invasion
Glory By Honor IV
Joe vs Kobashi
Vendetta
A Night of Tribute
Final Battle 2005

2006
Hell Freezes Over
Arena Warfare
Best in the World
Supercard of Honor
The 100th Show
Ring of Homicide
In Your Face
Death Before Dishonor IV
War of the Wire II
Fight of the Century
Glory By Honor V Night 1
Glory By Honor V Night 2
Irresistible Forces
International Challenge
Final Battle 2006

2007
Dedicated
Battle of the Icons
Fifth Year Festival: Philly
Fifth Year Festival: Liverpool
All Star Extravaganza III
Supercard of Honor II
Good Times, Great Memories
Reborn Again
A Fight at the Roxbury
United We Stand
Driven
Live In Tokyo
Death Before Dishonor V Night 1
Man Up
Honor Nation
Chaos at the Cow Palace
Glory By Honor VI Night 2
Rising Above

2008
Proving Ground
Without Remorse
6th Anniversary Show
Double Feature
Dragon Gate Challenge II
Supercard of Honor III
Southern Navigation
Vendetta II
New Horizons
Fueling The Fire
Death Before Dishonor VI
Battle of the Best
Driven 2008
Ring of Homicide II
Bound By Hate
All Star Extravaganza IV
Final Battle 2008

2009
Supercard of Honor IV
Death Before Dishonor VII Night 1
Death Before Dishonor VII Night 2
The Final Countdown Tour: Dayton
The Final Countdown Tour: Chicago
Aries vs Richards

2010
SoCal Showdown


----------



## Platt

Continue discussions in the new thread http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/529232-official-indy-dvd-thread.html I'll leave this one stickied for a few days.


----------

